# Vent Thread



## WithMyBearHands (May 14, 2018)

I think we already have a good things thread, figured this would be a nice outlet for all those little things that piss you off.  

I’ll start: when someone holds the door open for you, the polite thing to do is say thank you.  I’m a lady person so obviously it’s not being chauvinistic, it’s called being nice to an elderly couple.  So next time I’ll make sure to just let the door close in your face


----------



## Ginza (May 14, 2018)

Hey I know this isn’t a vent/rant, but good on ya for making this thread.


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 14, 2018)

I wish my cat, who I still call a kitten but he's technically not because he's about a year and a month old now, would stop being so damn stubborn. :<


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 14, 2018)

I can't stand it when people are texting all the time. Sometimes they are doing it while crossing the street and other times they are doing it while driving. Once I was having a conversation with a person who was texting while I was talking to her. Seriously, just put the damn thing down for five minutes.


----------



## Astus (May 14, 2018)

I can't stand when people in school go around talking about how they cheated, and helped others do so too like they're the most noble person in the world. Some people earned their C+ by studying all night and working hard whie you and your other friends got an A and effectively ruined any chance of either a curve, or a retest after the teach goes over the information on the test that no one knew but you. Basically tests suck


----------



## Pompadork (May 14, 2018)

OH MY GOD THE DOOR THING KILLS ME
I work retail and so a lot of times I’m either in a hurry to get to work or I’m carrying a lot of shit with no free hands. In the 4 months I’ve lived in Colorado and worked at this mall; 4 people have held a door open for me. None of those times being while I get my leg caught in the heavy storage exit door while holding a box filled with ceramic mugs while I swore and desperately tried to ram my ass hard enough into it for it to open again. People love to stare at me. People who are twice the size of my 4’11 ass and could easily run over to save either the mugs or my fucking leg. 
Even when it’s not me getting shit out of storage it’s me running to work holding both my backpack and my lunch. I’ve had so many people let the mall doors swing back into my face and almost make me drop my lunch. People here suck!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2018)

Forgive my pessimism but I can't help but feel this thread will be used to attack other members; I hope I'm wrong.

As for one of my little gripes I also dislike when people don't use manners. One of my former teachers is German and she said where she came from people may not seem polite but usually are, so I like to assume politeness is implied here as well. It's nice to feel appreciated, though...


----------



## Crimcyan (May 14, 2018)

Imma vent about venting.
Installing house vents/airducts is a hella pianfull job you are on your feet from anywhere from 8-12 hours shifts, then you are basically on a ladder 75% of the time. The sheet metal that is used in the vents is razor sharp, I would end up with 15 cuts on my arms by the end of the day.


----------



## Scales42 (May 14, 2018)

When the bus driver doesnt stop for you... Public transport in general is a pain in the ass, having to rely on it every day like me is even worse.


----------



## AppleButt (May 14, 2018)

People who can’t follow their own ideals they try to force on everyone else.

The republican who thinks you aren’t worth a damn if you don’t have a strong work ethic, yet is the laziest employee at their job site.

The liberal that claims everyone is a racist that is a racist themselves.

Shit like that.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 14, 2018)

We used to have a section for this. lmao


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 14, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> We used to have a section for this. lmao


Yeah idk what happened to it.  Part of me wishes GTW was still up and running, but the place kinda fizzled out with the introduction of Weasyl


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 14, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> People who can’t follow their own ideals they try to force on everyone else.
> 
> The republican who thinks you aren’t worth a damn if you don’t have a strong work ethic, yet is the laziest employee at their job site.
> 
> ...


Malcolm X himself even said that the liberal white Northerners were some of the most racist fucks


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

Not gonna make this a long one as I have a lot of things I *can* vent about.

Have people twist your words into meaning something they do not and/or put words in your mouth. 

People who can't fucking separate understanding and agreement. You do *not* automatically agree with something just because you understand it.

Game companies and the tech industry slowly dying out because of little to no real innovation in the field. Same garbage over and over.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 14, 2018)

Please, please stop treating public bathrooms as if they're not your problem. If you go to pee, lift up the toilet seat first so as to avoid forcing people to clean up your pee. CLEAN UP YOUR OWN MESSES
And wash your hands when you're done. 

I get sick every time I go to my college and I'm sure people's lack of hygienic practices doesn't help. I also tire of walking into the bathroom only to see someone's pee on the toilet seat.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

Am I doing it right senpai? V:


----------



## Judge Spear (May 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yeah idk what happened to it.


I think it was axed because it was too "negative" even though a lot of people often found help and comfort in those sections and it...didn't stop the type of threads that were posted there. Like at all.


----------



## Simo (May 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can't stand it when people are texting all the time. Sometimes they are doing it while crossing the street and other times they are doing it while driving. Once I was having a conversation with a person who was texting while I was talking to her. Seriously, just put the damn thing down for five minutes.



This is very annoying. On campus where I work, it's pretty much all texting, all the time. While walking, you pretty much have to dodge getting run into, by these hoards of oblivious, texting zombies. Ah, well, as an old man, one day I shall buy a very sturdy cane such that I can knock these phones from their hands and smash them to bits!  Well, by then, they will probably have implanted them in their brains, or what remains of them...but I can whap those, too!

*grumble, grumble*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 14, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> When the bus driver doesnt stop for you... Public transport in general is a pain in the ass, having to rely on it every day like me is even worse.


I used to TARC it everywhere.  Even in big cities the schedules don’t run nearly as long as they should.  How long til the next route?


----------



## Guifrog (May 14, 2018)

Well, I hate it when my computer hangs. X.x


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 14, 2018)

Okay so long post.

We’re supposed to set our other managers up for success.  That means having your shit done for day shift so night shift doesn’t have to fucking pick up the slack.  We matched them in sales with half the fucking people.  I have a knot the size of a goddamn goose egg on my head bc I cracked it against the wall when I slipped from running too fast.  (Nonslip shoes wouldn’t have helped in my particular situation so inb4 “you should have”).  This happens all the goddamn time but I’m the villain bc I get fucking stressed and customers are actually fucking CONCERNED and reaching out to my bosses.  That should fucking tell them something.  I can’t keep fucking doing this mang


----------



## AppleButt (May 14, 2018)

I also hate when people use brutal honesty as an excuse to bully someone.

Telling a fat person they’re fat when they already know that isn’t being brutally honest.  You’re just being a dick


----------



## modfox (May 14, 2018)

Hmmm so you throw up in the bed and house owner yells at you for ruining her matress instead of asking if you’re allright


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I also hate when people use brutal honesty as an excuse to bully someone.
> 
> Telling a fat person they’re fat when they already know that isn’t being brutally honest.  You’re just being a dick


Are you fat? V:


----------



## AppleButt (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Are you fat? V:



Nope.   According to my co-workers I need to eat a couple of cheeseburgers.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Nope.   According to my co-workers I need to eat a couple of cheeseburgers.


/Pat

I understand. 

People can't stop saying "just eat alot" when in fact, you probably eat more servings than anyone you know but can't gain weight


----------



## Silverblue_the_Gothbunny (May 15, 2018)

I have two goats, goats need maintenance.  Hoof trimming.  One is great and stands still like she's getting a pedicure.  The other has kicked me literally black and blue - she got me TWICE in the hip with both hind feet simultaneously.  And she was tied up at the time!  And...she'll do it again in two weeks when I have a go at her bad foot again.


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

People who drive under the speed limit and break when going down hill. Fucking why?!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> People who drive under the speed limit and break when going down hill. Fucking why?!


This.  Also when they come to a dead stop to make a right hand turn on a busy street.  Bitch move it is not that serious


----------



## zenmaldita (May 15, 2018)

I came home from vacation to find my kitten missing. My grandpa threw her out. He'll never admit it but we all know he did it. He did it to my other pets before, he aint' stopping now.

I couldn't make a big deal out of it even if I wanted to. Our animal rights law are lacking. My family would just tell me to shut up,_ it's just a kitten.
_
Good night my sweet baby, I hope you find a home.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I came home from vacation to find my kitten missing. My grandpa threw her out. He'll never admit it but we all know he did it. He did it to my other pets before, he aint' stopping now.
> 
> I couldn't make a big deal out of it even if I wanted to. Our animal rights law are lacking. My family would just tell me to shut up,_ it's just a kitten.
> _
> ...


......

You've got to be kidding? 

Fuck. I hope the kitten is all right and find a new home. This is just... Cruel to read.


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I came home from vacation to find my kitten missing. My grandpa threw her out. He'll never admit it but we all know he did it. He did it to my other pets before, he aint' stopping now.
> 
> I couldn't make a big deal out of it even if I wanted to. Our animal rights law are lacking. My family would just tell me to shut up,_ it's just a kitten.
> _
> ...


Oh no... I hope to god its safe ;-;


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I came home from vacation to find my kitten missing. My grandpa threw her out. He'll never admit it but we all know he did it. He did it to my other pets before, he aint' stopping now.
> 
> I couldn't make a big deal out of it even if I wanted to. Our animal rights law are lacking. My family would just tell me to shut up,_ it's just a kitten.
> _
> ...


Those who fail to show compassion towards animals often lack the same compassion towards their fellow beings.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ......
> 
> You've got to be kidding?
> 
> Fuck. I hope the kitten is all right and find a new home. This is just... Cruel to read.





KiaraTC said:


> Oh no... I hope to god its safe ;-;


thank you for your loving thoughts QUQ

She was so good. So cuddly and sweet. She comes to me when I call her all bright eyed bushy tailed raised up high. I couldn't sleep a wink last night cos I just couldn't imagine without her purring. I regret going on vacation.


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> . My family would just tell me to shut up,_ it's just a kitten._
> View attachment 32358


>:U People these days don’t understand that to the owner, it’s _more than just a <insert pet here>_. It’s disappointing to see humanity not care about people’s emotions as much as i think they should. At least you have friends like us that care.

Let’s hope the kitty found a new home, and loves it there.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> thank you for your loving thoughts QUQ
> 
> She was so good. So cuddly and sweet. She comes to me when I call her all bright eyed bushy tailed raised up high. I couldn't sleep a wink last night cos I just couldn't imagine without her purring. I regret going on vacation.


When my cat died of cancer in my arms a couple of years ago I went into full depression mode for a whole month, with the months after that being incredibly hard to live. I felt like an empty shell. Felt nothing, wanted nothing. My whole existence meaningless, and I just wanted to find a pit and permanently lie in it. My career counselor(at the time) just told me "Have you ever thought about it being _*just*_ a cat?".

I just.. Died inside, thinking that this woman is supposed to be the caring, understanding and thoughtful type. The type that is meant to connect and understand people. I am sorry, but what if I said "If your child died, should I have the same right, and say "Have you ever thought about it being_* just *_a child?"". Granted, a pet is not the same as a child, but the same principle still stand. You're trampling, nay, stomping hard on someone else's emotional connection/position. How.. Thoughtless could you possibly be?

You have no idea how much.. Anger, frustration, and other kind of crap was bubbling inside me that day. I wanted to either beat the shit out of her, leave after screaming at her, or scream at her, beat her up and then leave. Luckily I managed to control my sheer emotional _*rage*_ at the time, and got myself a new counselor. I don't condone violence in any way, shape or form except for in self-defense. But this woman. Fuck. How ignorant, arrogant and lack of basic respect for someone else's emotional/position can you possibly have? I complained to the counseling firm she worked for, and she got fired the week after. Apparently she's been this emotionally disconnected for a while, and was kind of ruining it for other people as well.

Uh. Sorry about the rant/vent that isn't exactly related. I've mentioned it previously on the forum.


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> When my cat died of cancer in my arms a couple of years ago I went into full depression mode for a whole month, with the months after that being incredibly hard to live. I felt like an empty shell. Felt nothing, wanted nothing. My whole existence meaningless, and I just wanted to find a pit and permanently lie in it. My career counselor(at the time) just told me "Have you ever thought about it being _*just*_ a cat?".
> 
> I just.. Died inside, thinking that this woman is supposed to be the caring, understanding and thoughtful type. The type that is meant to connect and understand people. I am sorry, but what if I said "If your child died, should I have the same right, and say "Have you ever thought about it being_* just *_a child?"". Granted, a pet is not the same as a child, but the same principle still stand. You're trampling, nay, stomping hard on someone else's emotional connection/position. How.. Thoughtless could you possibly be?
> 
> ...


Now I don’t know if my sister should get a dog...

I’m so sorry for you. I get pretty angry emotionally as well, but since I’m a lot less mature than you guys, I get mad over the stupid stuff that’s not worth mentioning here. Anyway, it must’ve been hard on you, and I’m happy you’re back to being you now.

*thoughtful hug*


----------



## zenmaldita (May 15, 2018)

@Yakamaru 

hey, it's all good. we risk hurting when we love 
unfortunately for us, love has many forms for many things.

perhaps I'm too emotional, attached. But what's wrong with that, fellas? It just shows how big our heart is.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m so sorry for you. I get pretty angry emotionally as well, but since I’m a lot less mature than you guys, I get mad over the stupid stuff that’s not worth mentioning here. Anyway, it must’ve been hard on you, and I’m happy you’re back to being you now.
> 
> *thoughtful hug*


Thanks. <3

I just hope that the next generations face less and less hardships and utter shit that some of us have. 



zenmaldita said:


> @Yakamaru
> 
> hey, it's all good. we risk hurting when we love
> unfortunately for us, love has many forms for many things.
> ...


Indeed. There is literally nothing wrong with being emotionally attached. Especially not when they give such.. Happiness and love in your life. 

Pets/animals especially. They don't judge. They don't care. They like your company regardless, and you end up enjoying theirs as well. 

Sergeant Solan was _*my*_ cat, yanno. A bright star(one of two) in an otherwise star-less sky. And when that star slowly died in my arms, feeling his life slowly fading away.. I could do nothing. Do nothing but bawl my eyes out until there were no more tears. And feel empty inside. 

I don't care if someone insults me. But if they go after what I truly love.. I am not going to sit idly by and do nothing.

...I need a drink. :V


----------



## zenmaldita (May 15, 2018)

@Yakamaru haha im sorry I started something real sad. I'd buy you a drink if I could


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Hahaha. No worries, love.

Some people have had shit happen in their past that are still.. Heavy and difficult to talk about. I guess I kind of needed a proper vent on the topic and to open up a little.


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

This reminds me of my friends instrument. Living things are not the only things that they can become emotionally attached to. My friend had a trumpet for his years in band, until one day someone kicked it off of the stands. He god suspended for fighting the kid that kicked it, because the bell crumpled up. I have never seen a guy cry that hard. Losing anything you care so much about can hurt so dearly, because your heart goes through withdrawal, Sorta like a drug addiction.


----------



## lupi900 (May 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I came home from vacation to find my kitten missing. My grandpa threw her out. He'll never admit it but we all know he did it. He did it to my other pets before, he aint' stopping now.
> 
> I couldn't make a big deal out of it even if I wanted to. Our animal rights law are lacking. My family would just tell me to shut up,_ it's just a kitten.
> _
> ...



Sounds like your family are the asses that don't care beyond there own opinions?. If that was me that would worthy of getting kicked out.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

My college professor in my animal nutrition class was possibly the worst professor I ever had. The powerpoints were lacking in clarity, the study guides didn't help at all on the quizzes and tests, and the old bastard never spoke loudly enough to reach any one past the first few rows. Every time he discovered the majority of his class was failing, he laughed at us and told us to study harder instead of taking a moment to reflect on his teaching methods. It's a miracle I got a C in that class given the amount of stress it put me under. For Gods sake we all paid allot of money for this class and we expect a professor who could at least do a decent job. These student's have enough problems as it is with all the things going on in their lives and the least should get is a teacher who is worth the damn money and cares about his class.


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

I had a French teacher in 10th grade treat me like I was dumb.  She specifically targeted me for some reason and I never understood why. 

A lot of times when she’d call on me to answer a question and I got it right.  She’d hint that I had cheated, and I was the only person she ever did this to in class.  I had a buddy in that class who even noticed this, too.

I remember at the end of the year I ended up getting a high B in the class and I guess that was a lot higher than she expected me to get.  When she showed me my grade she looked at me and said “I bet you cheated didn’t you?”

I really didn’t know what to say.  I kinda just stared and walked away happy the year was over with anyway. 

I don’t know what I did but I hate teachers who are jerks.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 15, 2018)

@zenmaldita thats fucking heartbreaking.  No offense but your grandpa seems like an asshole.  I’m sorry about your kitten, I hope she has a good home.



Yakamaru said:


> When my cat died of cancer in my arms a couple of years ago I went into full depression mode for a whole month, with the months after that being incredibly hard to live. I felt like an empty shell. Felt nothing, wanted nothing. My whole existence meaningless, and I just wanted to find a pit and permanently lie in it. My career counselor(at the time) just told me "Have you ever thought about it being _*just*_ a cat?".
> 
> I just.. Died inside, thinking that this woman is supposed to be the caring, understanding and thoughtful type. The type that is meant to connect and understand people. I am sorry, but what if I said "If your child died, should I have the same right, and say "Have you ever thought about it being_* just *_a child?"". Granted, a pet is not the same as a child, but the same principle still stand. You're trampling, nay, stomping hard on someone else's emotional connection/position. How.. Thoughtless could you possibly be?
> 
> ...


My mom adopted a lot of similarly aged pets around the same time when I was a kid.  Was fun until like 15 years later and they all started dying.  When we lost Isis right after my grandmas death was the hardest, she was so good at providing comfort and to lose her as well as a parent, my mom was absolutely distraught.  It’s totally normal and I’d actually almost think anyone a monster who doesn’t think that.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 15, 2018)

This sums up many of 'em!  (Avoid if you hate Country music, 'cause that's what this spoof is)






It's Those Little Things, by Rodney Carrington

;-)


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> People who can’t follow their own ideals they try to force on everyone else.
> 
> The republican who thinks you aren’t worth a damn if you don’t have a strong work ethic, yet is the laziest employee at their job site.
> 
> ...



I call 'em 'Hypocrites'.  Yes, they irk the hell outta me, too ('specially if I can't strangle the stupidity outta 'em)  :: ebil grinz... ::


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 15, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Please, please stop treating public bathrooms as if they're not your problem. If you go to pee, lift up the toilet seat first so as to avoid forcing people to clean up your pee. CLEAN UP YOUR OWN MESSES
> And wash your hands when you're done.
> 
> I get sick every time I go to my college and I'm sure people's lack of hygienic practices doesn't help. I also tire of walking into the bathroom only to see someone's pee on the toilet seat.



*BINGO*!!!

I despise public toilets.
My first job(s) mandated I had to clean up after other inconsiderate bastards, and I swore once I could, I'd find work that would never again require it.
I can't stand to even USE a public toilet anymore.  The degree of insult-to-others hasn't gotten any better, IMHO.  In many instances, its gotten worse.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> People who drive under the speed limit and break when going down hill. Fucking why?!





WithMyBearHands said:


> This.  Also when they come to a dead stop to make a right hand turn on a busy street.  Bitch move it is not that serious


I'm terrified of driving and just want to be extra careful ._.
Plus the speed limit is meant for optimum driving conditions.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 15, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I'm terrified of driving and just want to be extra careful ._.
> Plus the speed limit is meant for optimum driving conditions.


Right, so drive _at_ the speed limit.  Not below it. And at the very least don’t get pissy when people go around you lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 15, 2018)

Shadow of Bucephalus said:


> This sums up many of 'em!  (Avoid if you hate Country music, 'cause that's what this spoof is)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like his song Don’t Look Now


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 15, 2018)

Long lines at the Post Office.. 5 customer service windows are in the front, and only two are open. There's twenty-five people in the line and I have about an hour to purchase a money order, and get to the property management office and pay the rent.


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> This.  Also when they come to a dead stop to make a right hand turn on a busy street.  Bitch move it is not that serious



And I hate when people speed up when you try to pass them.  Then slow down again in front of you.  Then speed up again when you onto pass them again. 

My mom and I were driving home one night with the cruise control on.  We started passing the same person over and over again.  We started to count how many times it happened and when got to around 15 times, lol.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 15, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Long lines at the Post Office.. 5 customer service windows are in the front, and only two are open. There's twenty-five people in the line and I have about an hour to purchase a money order, and get to the property management office and pay the rent.


If it helps, a lot of that is due to them treating their employees like shit and working them weird hours


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 15, 2018)

I've got a lot of not-so-healthy thoughts in my mind, so I'm gonna try to make this as little unsettling as possible.

I really wish I didn't have to dislike myself so much. I want to be optimistic and happy but there are some days I feel so messed up, and I've been having a lot of those days lately. My future seems really bleak and I feel like a burden to everyone I know. It's getting hard to be the happy person I want to be when so many negative thoughts keep pestering me.

I'm probably going to regret posting this.


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Read the first line of my signature and tell me what it says.


----------



## AppleButt (May 19, 2018)

My girlfriend I've had for 7 years who I thought was the one broke up with me on Easter.  I haven't really told anyone about it other than my family and friends.  

For awhile we were great, we were perfect for each other, but then after a few years some things started happening and we started to fight more. 

She broke up with me last August, too.  Right after we had fucking signed a lease for an apartment.  However, we got back together hoping living with each other would help.  It didn't though. 

I could have treated her better, and I'm so mad at myself that I didn't.  Now a lot of it was her fault too. We kind of treated each other like dirt.  I'm still more mad at myself though than her. 

I don't think I'll ever find anyone else.  My experience with girls prior to this was always finding girls who ended up loving me way more than I loved them. 

God I'm so bad at love.


----------



## Asassinator (May 19, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> My girlfriend I've had for 7 years who I thought was the one broke up with me on Easter.  I haven't really told anyone about it other than my family and friends.
> 
> For awhile we were great, we were perfect for each other, but then after a few years some things started happening and we started to fight more.
> 
> ...


I wish you the best.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 19, 2018)

Okay, admittedly my timing is a bit bad in this thread, but:

What kind of a world is this where expensive electronics are easier to purchase than simple clothes?

...for a bit of context here, I recently determined that I require plus-size shirts if I want anything that fits.  Due to huge shoulders and a long torso, any shirt in normal stores that's otherwise my size is at least an inch too short, and higher sizes only wind up wide.

So a week and a half ago, I ordered five cheap plus-size T-shirts - no logos but a variety of colors - at a total of $50.  In that time, I've placed two separate orders for computer parts (as part of a computer upgrade I've mentioned in the gaming forum) and those two orders total at about $1000.

The entirety of the first parts order arrived by the time two of the T-shirts made it here.  At this stage, all of the computer parts have arrived.  But the other three T-shirts still have not, and that order is now recognizably late.

Why?  I can tell from the shipping and tracking emails that you didn't have to handmake the shirt right when I ordered it, so why is the shirt order such a problem?


----------



## Dongding (May 19, 2018)

Girlfriend has a ton of family and they all celebrate birthdays and holidays and stuff so her family is a neverending stream of expenses for me all year round. It's fucking retarded.


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 22, 2018)

Having bad episode of heightened fight or flight response.
Scared of everything. 
Going to have a lie down


----------



## Rochat (May 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I came home from vacation to find my kitten missing. My grandpa threw her out. He'll never admit it but we all know he did it. He did it to my other pets before, he aint' stopping now.
> 
> I couldn't make a big deal out of it even if I wanted to. Our animal rights law are lacking. My family would just tell me to shut up,_ it's just a kitten.
> _
> ...



That's fucking awful. Call me petty, but - if it were my grandfather - I would retaliate by throwing out something that has value to him.


----------



## fourur (May 25, 2018)

i have a rant against  these people who don't say * thank you * when I let them cross the road , when I was little, I have to cross near a round about and almose ,nobody stopped to let me cross, but I i think in general wiew, people don't care about anythings, about "queuing" propely and more , I think respect and being polite is seen as old fashion , I can't stand behing with people who don't care about other.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Girlfriend has a ton of family and they all celebrate birthdays and holidays and stuff so her family is a neverending stream of expenses for me all year round. It's fucking retarded.


Don't bother buying shit for them. Only buy for her. Problem solved.


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

She thinks it's rude... It legitimately puts our future in jeopardy when I can't save money.

She'd rather give gifts vicariously through me than one day own a house, have kids, and retire.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> She thinks it's rude... It legitimately puts our future in jeopardy when I can't save money.
> 
> She'd rather give gifts vicariously through me than one day own a house, have kids, and retire.


I understand that. Though this is something you have to talk with her about if you actually want to be able to buy a house at some point. She's putting your future in jeopardy because she finds it "rude". Unwanted/unnecessary gifts could feel rude in some instances. Talk with her. Talk with the rest of her family if necessary. 

Take care of yourself and your own futures first, even if it may be considered a little "rude" in some people's eyes.


----------



## Yvvki (May 25, 2018)

When you just get hired and your co-workers expect you to do their job for them. It's happened so often for me....
I can understand working together to accomplish something, but when you go and talk to a friend that visits you daily and expect someone else to just do your job for over an hour is just....frustrating!
Makes me want to rip my hair out. > : C

Especially if you have a friend come over and all you do is say "HI ___!" And your co-worker gives you shit in front of your friend for simply saying hi to them.





On a side note I relate to this character so well...


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

stop feeling down god damnit


----------



## Pompadork (May 25, 2018)

I am absolutely scrambling to finish shit for a cosplay and I’m so not happy with how it’s coming out. On top of that I’ve been told our local comic con that I’ll be going to for the first time has some of the WORST security that will try to find anything wrong with your props so they wont let you in and I think they’re gonna target my umbrella prop that is one of the few things I like so far. Cosplay is suffering, I should just commission a fursuit already so someone else can cry over my costume for me.


----------



## Simo (May 25, 2018)

It is always annoying when people spend 10 minutes, trying to back into a parking space in a busy parking lot, holding up both pedestrians and traffic, just so that when they exit, they can do so more quickly. Why do they spend to _so much time_ on the first part? I have never understood this peculiar habit.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 26, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I am absolutely scrambling to finish shit for a cosplay and I’m so not happy with how it’s coming out. On top of that I’ve been told our local comic con that I’ll be going to for the first time has some of the WORST security that will try to find anything wrong with your props so they wont let you in and I think they’re gonna target my umbrella prop that is one of the few things I like so far. Cosplay is suffering, I should just commission a fursuit already so someone else can cry over my costume for me.



Has there ever even been a weapon issue at a con?


----------



## Pompadork (May 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Has there ever even been a weapon issue at a con?


There have been a handful and to some extent I can understand why they don’t let in certain props (realistic looking prop guns, any sort of prop gun that can fire, metal props, questionably sharp props) but for fucks sake I’m bringing an umbrella with a magic wand orb at the end. Other people have told me that the main problem is because they hire outside security and not like con volunteers who would actually have half a fucking heart to understand that we’re all just dweebs with dumb anime weapons they go on a huge power trip and act like they’re the law. 
One girl told me how she got pulled aside and questioned/pat down because she had a big Squirrel Girl tail and they were acting as if she was smuggling shit in it. It’s that thing of like...I already bought tickets and I’m desperate for another con to go to but if this is an absolute shitshow security wise that’ll be enough to make me not want to go again.


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 26, 2018)

fourur said:


> i have a rant against  these people who don't say * thank you * when I let them cross the road , when I was little, I have to cross near a round about and almose ,nobody stopped to let me cross, but I i think in general wiew, people don't care about anythings, about "queuing" propely and more , I think respect and being polite is seen as old fashion , I can't stand behing with people who don't care about other.


You talking about pedestrians? 
Cuz I've got a rant against all those times I've tried to say thank you to people who were letting me cross who then immediatly began honking. Or in one instance, looked directly at me, gestured to me to cross, and then nearly ran me over as soon as I got in front of the car. 
And I've got a rant at all the times people, at a stop sign, swear and yell at me for walking across the cross walk when they were going to have to stop anyway. 
I've got so many rants from a pedestrian's point of view, and a disabled pedestrian's point of view too. Because when I walk out on the street with my cane in hand, even when the walk sign is on the crosswalk, I have seen the light in people's eyes turn into an inferno of anger. As if seeing how slow I moved, even if I didn't impede them any more than the red light would have, somehow made them feel like their whole day was going at a crawl.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Oh dude. 4-way double lane (one turning lane each way) stop signs... don't get me started.

Why? Why don't people know right of way?


----------



## Yvvki (May 26, 2018)

I hate it when I am walking on a sidewalk downtown behind a group of young people who are walking slowly in front of me, and taking up all the space on the sidewalk so I can't pass them....


----------



## Rant (May 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I hate it when I am walking on a sidewalk downtown behind a group of young people who are walking slowly in front of me, and taking up all the space on the sidewalk so I can't pass them....


I live downtown and now I just moo behind them until they move XD


----------



## Yvvki (May 26, 2018)

Rant said:


> I live downtown and now I just moo behind them until they move XD


I'm kinda shy in rl, I don't really like a group of people i don't know staring at me...


----------



## Rant (May 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I'm kinda shy in rl, I don't really like a group of people i don't know staring at me...


Get a bike bell.


----------



## Yvvki (May 26, 2018)

Rant said:


> Get a bike bell.


Like i'd carry a bike bell everywhere i'd go hahaha. You're silly.


----------



## mcm730 (May 27, 2018)

My Jeep isn’t the peppiest car. Please don’t honk 3 seconds after the light changes to green. Please and thank you.


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

3 seconds... I'd honk at you lol.


----------



## AppleButt (May 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3 seconds... I'd honk at you lol.



Ya city slicker.


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Ya city slicker.


Just a lil' one. Sometimes people don't notice the light change. I appreciate it if that happens and someone gives me a polite little *Mep*.


----------



## Sagt (May 29, 2018)

I've been playing the same video game on and off for about 8 or so years now, from elementary school to now, in university. Unfortunately, this game is set to shut down its servers soon, as players found out yesterday.  

I grew up playing this game; a consequence is that I've become somewhat emotionally attached to it. It might sound dumb since it was just a game, but the shutdown has been really bumming me out. 

I've met a lot of really cool people online there, some of whom I've gotten to know pretty well. I'm going to miss them more than the game itself. 

The userbase on our server was small enough that we were a very close-knit community, so most of us have each other added on social media, and we have a 'banter' group chat. A couple of the people were adults old enough to have kids of their own (some of whom did), while others were closer to my age or younger. The older ones were insightful and respectable (for the most part, that is, although admittedly I've started to think less of them as I've grown older), while as the ones closer to my age grew up alongside me through my teenage years and influenced me a lot, in terms of interests and humour. They were all really cool. 

It was kind of like this forum, I guess, in terms of the small-ish community, except that it wasn't nearly as dysfunctional, since we were much more cooperative with each other. /passive-aggressive-stab-at-this-forum

But now it's going to be gone and we'll probably slowly lose contact with each other. :c

I have a life beyond this game, so it's not like I have an addiction or will struggle badly without it being able to play it. But still, it's fucking depressing to see this news all of a sudden.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 29, 2018)

Lcs said:


> I've been playing the same video game on and off for about 8 or so years now, from elementary school to now, in university. Unfortunately, this game is set to shut down its servers soon, as players found out yesterday.
> 
> I grew up playing this game; a consequence is that I've become somewhat emotionally attached to it. It might sound dumb since it was just a game, but the shutdown has been really bumming me out.
> 
> ...


Hey I feel ya on this. I play a lot of small online games and it's always a big fear that I have that one day they'll just disappear. 
What was the name of the game if I may ask?


----------



## Saga (May 29, 2018)

mcm730 said:


> My Jeep isn’t the peppiest car. Please don’t honk 3 seconds after the light changes to green. Please and thank you.


I know that feel. Like pal, I’m already halfway flooring it here. Not only is there a delay between the time I press the gas and actually get a response, but I also don’t get full power until 3000 rpm or so.


----------



## Blue Fire (Jun 1, 2018)

Something that pisses me off- stupid people. The stupidity makes me want to die. People think the earth is flat. Feminists, vegans, city people in the woods! No!!! People who think trains don't run in the rain or snow is like lava and you can't drive on it. People who whip through tight roads and go slow on flat and open!


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Are people still commenting on this?


----------



## Blue Fire (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Are people still commenting on this?


Well, you just did, so...


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Blue Fire said:


> Well, you just did, so...


h


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 10, 2018)

I am shaking. One of my partners just went into an angry tantrum and began throwing objects around the room, yelling, accusing everyone in the house but himself, the one who cleans the least, of being too lazy until the place is a mess and then cleaning with disregard for important objects and throwing them away. He kicked things, very close to me while I was on the ground searching for what he had lost. 
But I know he just has anger problems. 
He's never hit me. So I shouldn't be afraid of that. 
I keep telling myself that. I keep hoping it is true.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> One of my partners


How many partners you have :V

But man that sucks... Throwing tantrums like that is childish


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How many partners you have :V
> 
> But man that sucks... Throwing tantrums like that is childish


Currently I have 6 partners. They all know about one another and have consented to this sort of arrangement. They all are allowed to have partners other than myself as well. 
All of my partners have agreed with me to be ever in love. I don't date casually or just for... physical gratification. 
The one that I have been with for the least amount of time is my live-in girlfriend, who I have been with for about a year and a half. Whereas my boyfriend that I have mentioned, I have been dating for just over 7 years, although save for the past two years, we were an online relationship only. 

I'm easily frightened by yelling and violence, even person on object violence.
I just get easily frightened in general. 
Deep down, you know, just below the suit, I am actually just a frightened little girl.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 10, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> I'm easily frightened by yelling and violence, even person on object violence.
> I just get easily frightened in general.


 Same.


----------



## Joni (Jun 10, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I'm kinda shy in rl, I don't really like a group of people i don't know staring at me...


I have that when I'm riding the bike to school. I usually speed up and overtake very close.


----------



## Troj (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm in a grouchy, tired, introverted mood today, so I was reflecting today on how low-level irritating it is when children gleefully point out that I'm "not real" or that I'm "actually a person" when I'm fursuiting. Yeah, and?

I do not mind polite questions about whether I am real, or whether I can see, or how I see. I just don't like smartasses.

Oh, and:

Fun fact: Contrary to popular belief, the handicapped parking spot is NOT a pedestrian loitering zone, nor a place to park shopping carts! If you as an able-bodied person would like to use the spot in earnest, _that can be arranged._


----------



## Mach (Jun 10, 2018)

Troj said:


> I'm in a grouchy, tired, introverted mood today, so I was reflecting today on how low-level irritating it is when children gleefully point out that I'm "not real" or that I'm "actually a person" when I'm fursuiting. Yeah, and?
> 
> I do not mind polite questions about whether I am real, or whether I can see, or how I see. I just don't like smartasses.


Kids really ask that? The parenting today could be better. Sorry you had to go through that. Hope you have a better day.


----------



## lupi900 (Jun 10, 2018)

For here?, certain users who are nothing but creep's or just pathetic assholes. The kind that go on how this hobby so flawed it a sinking ship or the other who give this vibe your not real furry if your a edgy brute to get by, because fuck feelings.

People who can't debate or anything to save themselves, just resort ad ad hominem attacks, block threats and etc. Then have the audacity to about the above in other threads.


----------



## Troj (Jun 12, 2018)

Mach said:


> Kids really ask that? The parenting today could be better. Sorry you had to go through that. Hope you have a better day.



Yeah, some kids can be snotty and smug in various ways, and there's always that one who gets off on being actively physically aggressive. Aggressive boys will usually be rowdy and aggressive off the bat, whereas aggressive girls will tend to escalate in their behavior gradually and (I'd suggest) strategically.

But, one parent intervened recently when their kid was yanking my tail, and most of the kids at my two most recent gigs were pleasant, sweet, and delightful.

Make no mistake, my previous two gigs overall were excellent--I  was just in a grouchy mood when I wrote the post, because I was tired, and hadn't gotten to properly "introvert" in about three days.

But thank you for your caring and concern .


----------



## Mach (Jun 12, 2018)

Troj said:


> But thank you for your caring and concern .


It's the only way to treat a caring and concerned individual.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 12, 2018)

So my parents are getting basically the whole house redone because when it was acquired, significant portions of the house had rotted foundations (not my area thankfully) and many parts of the house are too small for more than one person... particularly the kitchen, which is the focus of this year's work starting in the fall.  That's not the part that bugs me, though, as if it really comes down to it I could survive on microwaved food for a few months (plus my brother lives next door and his oven works, rendering that issue moot for at least the fall portion).  What gets to me is something my father discovered in preparing for this renovation:

How terrible at house design do you have to be to think that giving the same room several ceilings on top of one another is a good idea?  And I'm not even talking an attic either - they were spaced close enough that a cat might have trouble fitting.  I mean, what's the point?

Not sure how this compares to the linoleum strata we discovered (that was being used to disguise rotted floorboards no less) when renovating the bathroom and laundry area a couple years back.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 13, 2018)

I’ve had to call off a bit this last month due to bronchitis and serious ear infections in both ears. Doctor wanted me to stay out even longer.

Well I just got a “talking to” due to my attendance.

I’ve been trying so hard to get another job so I can reasonably quit, but guess not. So next week my first shift? Fuck you people I’ll make sure you don’t have to worry about My “credits” or whatever. I’ll put a resignation letter in a colorful envelope just for your jackass.

Oh and by the way, going back on promises and not letting people go to church because “well you’re full time and we need you” is against so many ethical standards. I hope you burn.

Edit: woah nelly don’t post on the internet when furious. Or really upset in general.

Note: I did bring in doctors notes.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 3, 2018)

My landlords took some of my shit out of the apartment before the lease was up a couple of months ago.

Fortunately, I didn’t care about the stuff.  It was just a butchers block and a tv stand that my ex girlfriends dad got for us.

But the point is they stole. I know this because there was no signs of break in and my door was still locked when I came by, and my exgirlfriend didn’t have the stuff either.

I told them to give me 24 hours notice before they came in my apartment and obviously they didn’t do that.


At that point I had figured if they are the type to do this then I’m not getting my deposit back anyway so I left the place trashed (nothing broken, just really messy)

And so then a couple of days ago they came in to inspect and boy were they fuming at the mess!

They looked at me and said, “You didn’t even clean the damn place?!”  And I said, “Nope.”

And I didn’t get my deposit back lol.  They can earn that shit by cleaning the place themselves or use it to pay someone else to do it.

I don’t care which.

I really don’t like being passive aggressive like that, but fuck theives.   I’m glad I moved my desktop before they took that stuff cause they may well have taken that too for all I know.  (I doubt it but still)


----------



## modfox (Aug 3, 2018)

im lonley


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 3, 2018)

modfox said:


> im lonley


everyone is :V


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 3, 2018)

It's too damn hot out and I keep having to wake up early and I just wanna sleeeeeep.... ;^;


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

HEY I FOUND IT! NOW I DONT HAVE TO BOTHER OPEN CHAT!


----------



## Rant (Oct 11, 2018)

Im so angry that the rental company who's done such a piss poor job of things wants me to pay over $1500 in fees to break my lease and move. I haven't been able to use the kitchen since early summer! There's literally shit fall from the ceiling and their like 'oh but we were billed it's clean now' 
BULL. FUCKING. SHIT.
'if you break lease we will charge you $700/mo until the unit is rented' NO YOU WONT! 


Aaarrrrggghhhhh!!!!! I want to scoop a bucket of bat shit and throw it at them like ok here, now I'll bill you and tell you it's clean!!!!


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Oct 12, 2018)

Working on a group project in school that could easily be divided up and done at home in no time, but it ends up turning into a big process where you have to find multiple days to meet outside of class just because you got stuck with perky over-achievers.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 18, 2018)

I wonder if I’m ever going to enjoy working with anyone at my work again.

Back when I first started 6 years ago it was awesome.  The people were nice, did their job, were fun to be around, and gave no bad vibes.

Now a few of those people have left, and the replacements just..... kinda suck to be honest.

And since it’s a small place there’s not a variety of people.

One is an incessant whiner.  Not a minute goes by that he’s not on the verge of tears from whining about doing something. (And I’m only slightly exaggerating here). And the dude is 30 years old...

Another is lazy and sleeps all the time. 

And the rest are teenagers who don’t really care.

The only one I like working with is my supervisor.

They always complain about not getting raises too.  Maybe if y’all would make yourselves worth something here then you would. 

It doesn’t help that our manager is way too nice.  And the fact it’s just not easy to find decent workers these days.

I’ve gotten a decent raise since I’ve been working here, and I started out barely above minimum wage!   Because I don’t complain, I do my job (and everyone else’s sometimes!), and etc.  These fucks have no clue how hard this place would be with out me.

I still love this job, but if these workers don’t get better,  once I get supervisor position here, I’m going to do that for a couple years, and I’m outta here.

It’s been a nice run, but it’s almost not worth it anymore.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 18, 2018)

There are too many numbers and formulas to remember in my class.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 18, 2018)

I learned today a friend of mine took his own life. 

Fuck everything about this.


----------



## babykitty (Oct 27, 2018)

To keep mine short and simple, I wasted my earlier years doing nothing important to prepare myself for the future. Went to college, graduated with no debt (thanks dying relative's insurance), have no job experience. The only job I've had lasted a month and the job I was_ hired for_ informed the Wednesday before basic training they lost a contract. However, in reality, the location in my area wasn't looking for new hires. Now here I am, at the young age of 23 with no skills, a worthless communications degree, and no passion or drive to improve my situation at all.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 27, 2018)

Living with type 2 diabetes and being healthy is tough in the US.
Almost EVERY food is either packed with carbohydrates or has added sugar.

I have to limit myself to meat, certain nuts, cheese, and butter, plus high fiber vegetables.


The food pyramid ruined American diets. If the gov't went back to flavoring things with fats instead of sugars, we'd be a lot healthier.


----------



## fourur (Oct 27, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Living with type 2 diabetes and being healthy is tough in the US.
> Almost EVERY food is either packed with carbohydrates or has added sugar.
> 
> I have to limit myself to meat, certain nuts, cheese, and butter, plus high fiber vegetables.
> ...




you mean keto? it's hard to buy fat everyday and having your macro at best , i plant to stick with only true food, no processed, there still carbohydrate but there fiber with it , so i guess it's ok.


----------



## fourur (Oct 27, 2018)

babykitty said:


> To keep mine short and simple, I wasted my earlier years doing nothing important to prepare myself for the future. Went to college, graduated with no debt (thanks dying relative's insurance), have no job experience. The only job I've had lasted a month and the job I was_ hired for_ informed the Wednesday before basic training they lost a contract. However, in reality, the location in my area wasn't looking for new hires. Now here I am, at the young age of 23 with no skills, a worthless communications degree, and no passion or drive to improve my situation at all.




I wasted an carpentry degree because this was the only thing for me , i worked a lot of shitty job, and now at 24 i'm broke and wanna get a degree to get out of these shitty hard labor job , give yourself time and aim on the job market, what field hire more and what you would like to do/ what you're good at. 

The way is hard but I guess it work for us at the long term.


----------



## babykitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> You're still very lucky for two reasons :
> 
> 1 - you're so young (at only 23).
> 2 - you have no student loan debts.
> ...


I'm well aware of those worst off then me. In a lot of ways, it makes me feel worst, not grateful, for my situation. Everyday, imagining how others with drive, passion, skill, and talent would excel in my shoes. Meanwhile, I can't even get a job because my degree might as well not exist. As well as living everyday knowing I'm completely inferior to everyone around me. Honestly, not a day goes by that I don't think of ending it all because I have no real worth.



fourur said:


> I wasted an carpentry degree because this was the only thing for me , i worked a lot of shitty job, and now at 24 i'm broke and wanna get a degree to get out of these shitty hard labor job , give yourself time and aim on the job market, what field hire more and what you would like to do/ what you're good at.
> 
> The way is hard but I guess it work for us at the long term.


Look on the bright side, at least you have a job. I only had my job for a fucking month. I FUCKING HATED IT. Everyday, I wanted to quit because the conditions and my co-workers were shit, but the pay was tolerable. Honestly, there's not a single thing that I want to do. I'm pretty much shit at everything I've ever do, regardless of the amount of time and energy spent to improve. I've honestly given up and accept that no one would hire me. 

Sidenote, if you care to reply, please PM. This thread should be for everyone to bitch about things, not just me.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 27, 2018)

fourur said:


> you mean keto? it's hard to buy fat everyday and having your macro at best , i plant to stick with only true food, no processed, there still carbohydrate but there fiber with it , so i guess it's ok.


I mean it isnt the worst thing in the world to find and eat fat, it's trying to avoid added sugar that's the issue.
Even things you might think wouldnt have sugar might have some, so you have to study every package.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Living with type 2 diabetes and being healthy is tough in the US.
> Almost EVERY food is either packed with carbohydrates or has added sugar.
> 
> I have to limit myself to meat, certain nuts, cheese, and butter, plus high fiber vegetables.
> ...



I don't think the government is in charge of whether foods contain sugars or fats for taste. x3

In the UK our government does require, however, that pre-packaged foods display their nutritional content in a clear sign on front, so maybe something like that would make it easier for you to pick low sugar options?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think the government is in charge of whether foods contain sugars or fats for taste. x3
> 
> In the UK our government does require, however, that pre-packaged foods display their nutritional content in a clear sign on front, so maybe something like that would make it easier for you to pick low sugar options?


The FDA is a government organization that deals in food and drug administration.
Back around WWII, many people were being turned away from military service for being underweight and devised the Food Pyramid, constituting what the modern American diet is like. It's been modified multiple times, but the effects are similar.
By prioritizing grain and erroneously claiming fats are the most dangerous food type, obesity and diabetes have shot through the roof.
Considering grain farming is large and brings in a lot of money, lobbyists will throw money at the FDA to keep the pyramid as close as it was as possible.
Because of this, fat is taboo and because fat adds flavor, it is replaced with another substance that adds flavor to food: sugars.

However, as more studies come out, there's more evidence to support the healthiest diets are higher in fat than carbohydrates.
Of course, it's different for everyone considering activity level. Athletes and workers requiring higher amounts of movement need more carbohydrates than an office worker, whereas said office worker could eat little carbohydrates and work perfectly fine.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 27, 2018)

I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed...


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 27, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed...


Every now and then I wish I could cry just to feel myself letting it out 
Be better if I had someone's arms to cry into.


----------



## Astus (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Oct 31, 2018)

I hate when people gossip about me in the same house, as if I can't hear them whispering shit "loudly" from the next room with no door blocking the entrance. If you're going to say shit about me, at least don't pretend that I'm not feet away from you and that I can't hear.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 1, 2018)

It seems I'm the only person in my entire inner circle who has any sort of god damn ambition. If I have to light one more fire under one more ass to get things done at home or work, I'm using an actual flamethrower, or maybe an incendiary grenade.


----------



## Skychickens (Nov 3, 2018)

I’ve got two degrees and can’t seem to get a job again. I’ve had plenty of interviews but no call backs. Not even for the little seasonal jobs. I either have too much experience, too little, just miss some magical hiring event even though I’d been bothering since the listing appeared, or the fact I can’t work sundays bites me in the ass. I don’t need much, just a little extra a month. 

So I guess once I’m out of this cold it’s back to hard pushing art commissions.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Nov 3, 2018)

This is a little more specific, a little less general but a vent regardless. A friend of mine was hospitalized recently with with a stroke. 
I completely do not know what to do. I'm in a very frustrating position where anything I can think to do would just cause more work and trouble for his family but not doing anything (the "thoughts and prayers" route) feels hollow and completely bullshitty. I can't even go see  him cause he's on the other side of the country. 
I just hate this so much.


----------



## Darklordbambi (Nov 4, 2018)

I hate my ADD right now, and I hate how I feel like I haven't made deep connections in a couple years, how I've strayed from forums and not taken my time to meet worthwhile people. I miss having a more active internet community to talk to like I did in my teens and early 20's. I'm nearly 25 now, my prime, and I feel so alone. I just wish I could find the magic again in life.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

I really dislike when someone talks through you, or when you present evidence and they ignore it.

i guess i just dislike dense people.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 10, 2018)

I’m honestly annoyed with how much political nonsense is on a furry forum
A thread about keeping out politics just went into a political arguement
*facepalms into the 8th dimension*

This place can be really fun with nice people, but the arguements others have can make it less welcoming/enjoyable


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I’m honestly annoyed with how much political nonsense is on a furry forum
> A thread about keeping out politics just went into a political arguement
> *facepalms into the 8th dimension*
> 
> This place can be really fun with nice people, but the arguements others have can make it less welcoming/enjoyable



I feel like this is a problem with all social media. 

When social media was first designed I feel its creators should have had a greater awareness that malign actors would use it for propaganda, and that that would ultimately make *all of it* about politics. 

Either that or adverts. ><


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel like this is a problem with all social media.
> 
> When social media was first designed I feel its creators should have had a greater awareness that malign actors would use it for propaganda, and that that would ultimately make *all of it* about politics.
> 
> Either that or adverts. ><


Personally I am deleting my own Facebook account due to 1. Not using it anymore 2. Issues I feel uncomfortable talking about on this forum.


----------



## tigerjieer (Nov 24, 2018)

In Friday chemistry class, a classmate sitting behind me looked at my laptop and said "You're a furry!" out loud. She spent almost entire class commenting about furries and hobby programers she knows; how nerdy they are; and poked at furry stereotypes. Now my entire chemistry class and teacher think I'm a furry. 
I didn't even consider myself much of a furry.
At least now I have a twitter follower.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Nov 24, 2018)

tigerjieer said:


> ..."You're a furry!"... Now my entire chemistry class and teacher think I'm a furry.


It's riddiculos that you got more ashamed/outcast than if she called you a pervert, criminal, sadist or nazi. I wonder how furries got such public reputation. 

Anyway, it's an epic fail to have anything furry related where someone could spot that.


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 24, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> It's riddiculos that you got more ashamed/outcast than if she called you a pervert, criminal, sadist or nazi. I wonder how furries got such public reputation.
> 
> Anyway, it's an epic fail to have anything furry related where someone could spot that.



They didn't say they were more ashamed to be a furry than a Nazi, etc. They were just venting about something stressful they went through - the point of this thread.

Also, I would not call it an "epic fail." People can display furry-related things wherever and however they want. I have a bunch of furry stickers on my car, buttons at my desk at work, etc. They make my day a lot nicer. Sure you run the risk of someone making rude comments, but if people are willing to accept that risk, they have every right to show their furry pride.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Nov 24, 2018)

Alopecoid said:


> They didn't say they were more ashamed to be a furry than a Nazi, etc. They were just venting about something stressful...


It sounds to me like he feels deeply ashamed and stressed, definitely he didn't want to reveal his furriness. But I might just misunderstood that. Sorry for that. 
I would definitely have a really bad day if I got found a furry IRL. An epic fail is an underestament in my case.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 24, 2018)

What annoys me is how no matter what job I apply for, even if it's the typical retail one that I know most people know you shouldn't stay in, but I need money still do not damn hire me, worse of all college is on my ass for "work placement" which luckily can be a paying job, HOWEVER work placement that they offer are just basically slavery where you do unpaid work... Excuse me but I've got a car to take care of and money to save up, I understand life is hard but I can't get anywhere if you don't give me anything to help myself to help the economy, no wonder we have homeless people since your grades mean f all.

Even my parents are on my ass about getting a job yet here I am still fing jobless because not only are there no actual jobs, but NOBODY IS HIRING DESPITE IT BEING NEARLY CHRISTMAS! And yes I even tried to go for those jobs ahead of time for Christmas stuff... I got more responses than  when I asked a furry discord server if anyone wanna do some StoryRP. _And before anyone thinks, no. Nobody responded but I wasn't surprised.
_
Which kinda brings me onto another thing, why the heck do people say "Yeah, I roleplay" but when you ask what or when you do it's immediately ERP instead? Like Gordon and his lamb sauce, I'm yelling "Where is the Story!"... Oh well, beggers can never be choosers.

Welp, I guess that's me venting, hope my potential ban is worth it when I realize I prob forgot a rule, but I had to vent. Thanks for this thread, people can read and feel my pain forever.



MiroTheFox said:


> I really dislike when someone talks through you, or when you present evidence and they ignore it.
> 
> i guess i just dislike dense people.


Basically like those NPCs where when you present evidence they get ANGERY?
Good meme tbh.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2018)

@Smexy Likeok4™ Have the businesses you've applied to provided feedback about why your applications were rejected?
Your CV might need to be improved, or there might be some critical criterion you don't satisfy. For example almost all employers require a 'C' in GCSE maths and english, and if you don't have this already your college will be able to offer training and an exam.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> @Smexy Likeok4™ Have the businesses you've applied to provided feedback about why your applications were rejected?
> Your CV might need to be improved, or there might be some critical criterion you don't satisfy. For example almost all employers require a 'C' in GCSE maths and english, and if you don't have this already your college will be able to offer training and an exam.


No, they don't even respond, not even within the 30 days that they say they will neither; You don't even understand my issue AT ALL.
I do have a B in maths and a B in English... Of course I know what they'd want, and my CV has been read by family members (and their friends) who are at that power to employee people and have said it's a good CV it was even written by one of them.
And you can't just say "you didn't hit a criterion" because most of the time they didn't even have any! I even went as low as retail like I said and STILL nobody responded. Heck when they even say you need some experience in IT, I throw both the GCSE ICT I took that I got a DIST (aka an A) and the fact I'm doing computer science along with my grade from my first year on level 3.
They're just rejecting me, not even a "Sorry our jobs are full" or anything just nothing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> No, they don't even respond, not even within the 30 days that they say they will neither; You don't even understand my issue AT ALL.
> I do have a B in maths and a B in English... Of course I know what they'd want, and my CV has been read by family members (and their friends) who are at that power to employee people and have said it's a good CV it was even written by one of them.
> And you can't just say "you didn't hit a criterion" because most of the time they didn't even have any! I even went as low as retail like I said and STILL nobody responded. Heck when they even say you need some experience in IT, I throw both the GCSE ICT I took that I got a DIST (aka an A) and the fact I'm doing computer science along with my grade from my first year on level 3.
> They're just rejecting me, not even a "Sorry our jobs are full" or anything just nothing.



I'm only trying to offer some help. I don't know what your qualifications are, so obviously my advice is going to be 'check you meet those requirements'. 

If your college wants you to do a work placement and you don't want to perform unpaid labour for a company, then you may want to check with your college if they would accept a placement with a charitable organisation. 

Charity shops experience a lot of trade in the run up to Christmas, so they will usually welcome volunteers to label stock, steam-clean clothes, sweep the premises or man the till. (I've done all of those things). You don't get paid, but you pick up skills that would be useful if you make a successful retail job application.


----------



## Cres Moon (Nov 27, 2018)

what annoys me is that I'm in a gender study class and we're supposed to be keeping an open mind about the issues we discuss. But all those issues are the fault of men and women are perfect and victims of society has been the entire narrative of this class. Than we had to give presentations on issues that were important to us so me being pretty into gaming decided to do Feminism vs Gaming. Needless to say my presentation was the only one who pointed out that feminism isn't always right about things and that some of the ways they go about doing things are wrong. Which my teacher closed off her mind and nitpicked my presentation without giving me a chance to rebuttal


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 27, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> what annoys me is that I'm in a gender study class and we're supposed to be keeping an open mind about the issues we discuss. But all those issues are the fault of men and women are perfect and victims of society has been the entire narrative of this class. Than we had to give presentations on issues that were important to us so me being pretty into gaming decided to do Feminism vs Gaming. Needless to say my presentation was the only one who pointed out that feminism isn't always right about things and that some of the ways they go about doing things are wrong. Which my teacher closed off her mind and nitpicked my presentation without giving me a chance to rebuttal


Might be just me and not really caring since it has been given by a bad rep by the obvious people, but I never really saw what gender studies was actually meant for or what it does... Since as of right now from what you'll hear about it is it's just the typical feminists who study it, and just saying "It's the men's fault" is enough to get you an A+ and if you say anything else you fail. Basically programming NPCs.


----------



## Cres Moon (Nov 27, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Might be just me and not really caring since it has been given by a bad rep by the obvious people, but I never really saw what gender studies was actually meant for or what it does... Since as of right now from what you'll hear about it is it's just the typical feminists who study it, and just saying "It's the men's fault" is enough to get you an A+ and if you say anything else you fail. Basically programming NPCs.


I thought it might cover more, like how male have a higher successful suicide rate compared to females, etc. But instead we're taught that there is a patriarchy and a "rape culture" Its pretty much just an easy pass if you remember if you're male and are sexual than you're a monster and need to be locked up. It's even worse that the teacher added religious arguments for feminism into the class.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 27, 2018)

I hate that my boyfriend lives so far away. Every day I feel bad that I can't give him a hug or hold his hand like so many other couples at my campus. It will be a while before we finish college and find a way to see each other. All I can do is talk to him online or over the phone. If I do choose to talk with him on the phone, I have to go out into the cold behind the building so my roommate or the others in the dorm don't find out I'm gay. I'm afraid they would judge me and not hang out with me anymore. 

Our distance won't keep us from loving each other, and I would never leave him or choose someone else, but I hate knowing he's upset that we can't live together or even share a simple kiss like others can, and I hate that I feel the need to keep my love for him a secret from the people who live around me.


----------



## Cres Moon (Nov 27, 2018)

I have another rant, why is it in every roleplay I get in no matter what there's always like five people who just have dead parents. Like seriously why does everyone have to be batman with their parents murdered. Now I wouldn't have a problem with this if they actually made use of the deaths like a characters parents were burned alive so they're terrified of fire and have symptoms of PTSD. But no they don't do that instead they try to make their characters Shadow Edgelord Darkness Supreme. Seriously its hard to take seriously or get any enjoyment out of writing with them if everything they do is either gloomy, acting depressing, having insane fits of violence, or just refusal to even enjoy other characters company.


----------



## tragicdreamcollector (Nov 28, 2018)

I hate it when places tell you they'll call you back to let you know if you got a position then never do. Like look if you don't want me for the job just let me know. Its not that hard. You could even send me an automated  email. Anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Rystren (Nov 28, 2018)

Drivers that cut people off as traffic moves 80+ on the interstate. You know who you are. I prefer at least a car length and a half  in front of me, not six inches from my front bumper. 
Also that one guy that decided he was angry at me for turning onto the road he was on, and honked at me for sitting to the turn lane to turn off should down.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 29, 2018)

I get super annoyed when you are driving on the highway and coming up on a construction zone that comes down to 1 lane with ample warning, people will speed past in an attempt to jump the line and get ahead. Anytime I catch people doing that I refuse to let them in because it pisses me off lol. That and just general disregard for others. Like for instance when I lived with my other 3 roommates, I would pay for the supplies for a meal, cook the meal, and clean up the mess, all without a single thank you from any of them.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 29, 2018)

When I'm enjoying my life for once and bad luck intervenes to just fuck it up every time.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 30, 2018)

Rainy days in San Francisco (often times) equals damp, wet, smelly, (and very crowded) buses and subway trains. But it certainly makes for an interesting (and stimulating) daily commute.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm just so emotionally drained most days that I don't want to interact with people IRL if I'm just going to get shit for it.
So short and simple story, I'm depressed, have been for a while, taking meds now. The meds are starting to fade since I know they can't change my environment. I could wake up in the same bed and have another shitty day with the pills doing nothing. Would rather avoid contact because I get very toxic at this state.

If you want to know what I mean by getting shit for just not having motivation, I recently broke down and admitted that I wanted to die. What do I get? Picked up by the neck nearly strangled and pinned to the fridge. Yeah... That... Great parenting skills from people who aren't my actual parents. It's great to confront someone that's suicidal by yelling at them and getting physical.

And then I get the message of "We'll miss you" that sounds so stale that you'd swear you just deleted a social media profile.

Why am I selfish when I feel like crap, no one is going to work with me and actually help...? It's _my fault_ I'm depressed. It's only because I see the world under a negative light...


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 30, 2018)

Grimm Hund said:


> I'm just so emotionally drained most days that I don't want to interact with people IRL if I'm just going to get shit for it.
> So short and simple story, I'm depressed, have been for a while, taking meds now. The meds are starting to fade since I know they can't change my environment. I could wake up in the same bed and have another shitty day with the pills doing nothing. Would rather avoid contact because I get very toxic at this state.
> 
> If you want to know what I mean by getting shit for just not having motivation, I recently broke down and admitted that I wanted to die. What do I get? Picked up by the neck nearly strangled and pinned to the fridge. Yeah... That... Great parenting skills from people who aren't my actual parents. It's great to confront someone that's suicidal by yelling at them and getting physical.
> ...


 I feel like antidepressants are bullshit for that very reason, they don't change what's causing the depression, and they make you feel worse in terms of side effects and mental emptiness because they turn you into a zombie, where you feel dead inside, sort of like a depression you can't express because your brain is shut down.


----------



## Juju-z (Nov 30, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> I feel like antidepressants are bullshit for that very reason, they don't change what's causing the depression, and they make you feel worse in terms of side effects and mental emptiness because they turn you into a zombie, where you feel dead inside, sort of like a depression you can't express because your brain is shut down.


They are not meant to be taken in isolation, the point of them was to help numb emotions, so the depressed person could have a moment of mental 'stability' to help them try to look at things in a perspective that they might not have been able to see when overwhelmed with their depression. It's not meant to be something you take all the time, nor something to be used as a crunch, it's mean to help them so that when they are off of it, they will have more perspective to help them through things. However sadly plenty of people just throw it around and use it as a crunch, thinking that if they take it long enough the depression will just magic away. 

That's a thing I hate seeing as a psychology buff, people who through either a crappy school, doctor, or therapist had drugs shove down their throats with those sources not even bothering to think about how those tools are meant to be used.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 30, 2018)

I mean, it’s great in those short instances when I don’t feel anything and just go about doing what I want to do... I still don’t feel anything.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 30, 2018)

As weird and fucked up as it sounds, I'd rather feel the depression than like a mental void where I literally feel like I'm dead on the inside.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 30, 2018)

You know what’s also great? Your caregivers forgetting to refill your meds since they think you’ll overdose or some shit. Doesn’t actually help me anymore if I have nothing to take.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 30, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> As weird and fucked up as it sounds, I'd rather feel the depression than like a mental void where I literally feel like I'm dead on the inside.


I feel like that’s what everyone expects of me. I keep using this metaphor, but it’s quite handy. I’m a gear among others in a machine that turns them all. If I don’t turn the right way, I’m expected to be ground down until I fit. I’m the broken piece of the machine. Here, shove pills down my throat and keep yelling at me. That’ll fix everything.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 30, 2018)

The only way I function with these pills in my system is if I hibernate in my room and use the computer. I’m a writer, so a write.
But wha...? They don’t want me in my room all day? They hate it when I just wear pajamas and don’t do anything? I just get yelled at.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh, and don't you can't stand when you're going through shit, and because a lot of people in this world do, those who don't have it as bad or dealing with what you're going through try to undermine your suffering, like, "Oh, everyone feels that way", when the people around you are functioning a hell of a lot better than you are?


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 30, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> "Oh, everyone feels that way", when the people around you are functioning a hell of a lot better than you are?


I get the “Everyone has bad days” routine.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 30, 2018)

They’re just going to have to handle my lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 30, 2018)

I apologize for sort of taking over the thread, but I have a lot of rant material.
So I’m reading side effects of antidepressants and one of them is weight gain.
My caregivers have been calling me fat.
Already depressed. I hate my body now... Thanks guys.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Nov 30, 2018)

Im so over my work lately. Like I've been a darn good employee, I work hard, I always take on extra work, but god forbid I need to take care of myself once in a while.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Dec 1, 2018)

It really bothers me that whatever I do, even if it's something positive comes back at me as a negative result.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Dec 1, 2018)

Well now... Just got myself a shit-storm.
Caregiver came down the steps this morning before she left for work. As she’s making her lunch, she strikes up conversation with ‘How are you?’. Which is okay. I told her that the holiday season has me at a stale point, like I lack any sort of joy these days.
I really hate the conclusions she came up with.
1. A lot of people go through holiday stress and she mentioned the ‘I have no money, but I’m trying’ thing several times. I don’t know if it’s a trick to make me feel sympathetic. She said that holidays can be rough, but you just have to... get through it.
2. She took notice of my mood lately and tried everything in her power not to directly call me mean. She settled on the word snarl-y. She says I used to be so happy and helpful until I just stopped.
3. Until I started therapy, I walked around and fully submitted to this life. I did the chores and listened to all the yelling, doing nothing. When I finally started taking meds, it gave me confidence to change things. She sees this as I don’t notice or care about other people anymore. Mind you, it’s a possible side effect of antidepressants... Side note to add; I still do care about other creatures and people. I love our dogs and anyone in my close circle that I talk to. One friend from Middle School I’ve kept in contact with, one new person I met and have already gotten a close friendship with, and a few people in a D&D server. I’m really sorry if I want to push my caregivers out of my social life, but that doesn’t make me completely antisocial, does it?
4. One event where I actually changed things was when the other caregiver was reclined in his chair with his feet up. He handed me his plate and proceeded to talk to me like he’s ordering off a menu, asking for two brownies, a muffin, and a glass of soda. I walked into the kitchen and stopped.
Wait... This... This isn’t right. I don’t have to do this.
I returned the plate and told him this:
“Well... How do I say this... I don’t want to feel like a servant anymore.”
He grumbles at me, grabs the plate, and gets up.
- Now, he must’ve told his wife, otherwise she’d never know. She said it was like this:
”He was sick and he asked you for a glass of water. You told him no and said ‘I’m not your slave’. Now, I get where you’re coming from, but it sounds very mean. You don’t remember it, that’s the problem.”
5. She doesn’t see me around anymore, so she interprets this as either my sleeping pattern has changed, or I never come out of my room. She actually tested me. “Spend the day out of your room. Even if it’s watching TV.” Now, she and nearly everyone in this house works, so of course we won’t see each other. The only reason I’m in my room is for my computer. Between it and my phone, it’s the only way I can become social anymore.
6. She made the biggest mistake of comparing me to my biological mother. She uses it as a ‘a winning argument’ all the damn time. Now, my biological mother is schizophrenic with bipolar depression, hearing voices every so often that tell her to do things. She was medicated and also spent a lot of time in her room. The caregiver uses my biological mother as an example of what not to be and whenever I’m doing good, she tells me how much I’m not like her.

Well, I took my medication today, so despite all the raw emotion within me, my mind is rational and level-headed. These are facts.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Dec 1, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: I Wear A Mask by GrimmHund This says it all.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Dec 1, 2018)

This guy is cool


----------



## Grimm Hund (Dec 1, 2018)

I figured it all out... My caregivers don’t understand me. They probably have no idea how the medications work. They think I suddenly become happy when I take a pill and now they think I’m a bit of an asshole. They’re going to up my dosage... It’s the easiest thing to do for them to do.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Dec 1, 2018)

Phew. I let it all out. I had to come out and say what was actually bugging me. I was only happy because I was hopeful that things would change and they’d talk and treat me a bit better.

I’m still not able to get over that one of the caregivers totally lied to the other and made me looking like an apathetic monster.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 2, 2018)

My current employment summed up in an image. Still a filthy college student, but want a part time job for money.


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 3, 2018)

I wish I could choose to be gay.

There’s quite a few men in my life that I wish they were girls and had the same mindset,
and a “girl” that I was kind of crushing on online recently told me “she” was a guy just using a girls name online for privacy when he saw I had a little interest in “her” lol


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 3, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I wish I could choose to be gay.
> 
> There’s quite a few men in my life that I wish they were girls and had the same mindset,
> and a “girl” that I was kind of crushing on online recently told me “she” was a guy just using a girls name online for privacy when he saw I had a little interest in “her” lol


*laughs in gay*


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 9, 2018)

There are too many numbers to remember in my science class


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 9, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> There are too many numbers to remember in my science class


Heres another number to remember.
47
Remember it for next time we meet within 2 days or else.


----------



## Purple Jackal (Dec 13, 2018)

Okay so /r/Headphones is a joke. Just called out a guy who has no idea how balanced armatures work, call's himself a expert yet rudely is a moron on attack/decay on headphone drivers. 

I love how the mod way of dealing with a troll that told me delete my account, was to temp ban me when i reported him.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 13, 2018)

Purple Jackal said:


> Okay so /r/Headphones is a joke. Just called out a guy who has no idea how balanced armatures work, call's himself a expert yet rudely is a moron on attack/decay on headphone drivers.
> 
> I love how the mod way of dealing with a troll that told me delete my account, was to temp ban me when i reported him.


Implying Reddit it self isn't a joke.


----------



## Purple Jackal (Dec 13, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Implying Reddit it self isn't a joke.



With the rampant racism, anti trans and more its junk. The site's nature was never good place for any discussion when few will just give you -5 and argue.


----------



## fourur (Dec 26, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> My current employment summed up in an image. Still a filthy college student, but want a part time job for money.


R E L A T A B L E GOD SHAKE f** my life


----------



## babykitty (Apr 27, 2019)

Because of circumstances beyond my control, my life is now on hold.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 27, 2019)

I’m going to feel super selfish posting this one.

I do wish my artwork would get a little more notice. I’m not sure if it’s tags, time of day, or even just my style.

At the same time, I’m also afraid that I’ll screw up somehow or attract the wrong audience.

So, that’s a conundrum. A very silly, selfish conundrum.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 28, 2019)

Speaking of selfish frustrations, I'm becoming increasingly discouraged by the fact that barely anyone tries to text or call me first. I think I have a good circle of friends, and there's a lot of people I appreciate in my life, but at times it feels like I'm always the person who's responsible for initiating the conversation and breaking the ice, and at worse days, it just seems that people will just forget about me if I stop doing it someday. I understand how selfish that kind of mindset may be, and it's seemingly a minor thing to complain about, but I would really appreciate my friends to care enough and at least poke me for some small talk once in a week. I guess that will do for a vent


----------



## Joni (Apr 28, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Speaking of selfish frustrations, I'm becoming increasingly discouraged by the fact that barely anyone tries to text or call me first. I think I have a good circle of friends, and there's a lot of people I appreciate in my life, but at times it feels like I'm always the person who's responsible for initiating the conversation and breaking the ice, and at worse days, it just seems that people will just forget about me if I stop doing it someday. I understand how selfish that kind of mindset may be, and it's seemingly a minor thing to complain about, but I would really appreciate my friends to care enough and at least poke me for some small talk once in a week. I guess that will do for a vent


It's the same for me. The problem is that I'm not good in starting conversations. I have always the feeling, that people are writing with each other in PM's all the time, one way or another. Maybe I'm not good in conversations. I never really know what to talk about.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 28, 2019)

Joni said:


> It's the same for me. The problem is that I'm not good in starting conversations. I have always the feeling, that people are writing with each other in PM's all the time, one way or another. Maybe I'm not good in conversations. I never really know what to talk about.


heh, glad to actually have understanding with someone .u. Thank you for validating my feelings on the matter. I consider myself rather good at starting conversations, and I rarely fail at getting the ball rolling (unless person in question isn't very talkative by nature, in which case I just won't bother them without good reason); even with that, it's still frustrating because it's nearly always on me to break the ice and roll said ball. It's not something I mind on the better days, but on the sadder ones, when I feel myself too vulnerable or bummed out to do all the stuff above, the fact that there's nobody willing to keep me company or at least ask how I'm doing at the moment can *really* hurt. 

I still don't know how selfish is it, but feels are feels and hoomans are hoomans, I guess.


----------



## Joni (Apr 28, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> heh, glad to actually have understanding with someone .u. Thank you for validating my feelings on the matter. I consider myself rather good at starting conversations, and I rarely fail at getting the ball rolling (unless person in question isn't very talkative by nature, in which case I just won't bother them without good reason); even with that, it's still frustrating because it's nearly always on me to break the ice and roll said ball. It's not something I mind on the better days, but on the sadder ones, when I feel myself too vulnerable or bummed out to do all the stuff above, the fact that there's nobody willing to keep me company or at least ask how I'm doing at the moment can *really* hurt.
> 
> I still don't know how selfish is it, but feels are feels and hoomans are hoomans, I guess.


Idk why this is like that. I had really good conversations in the past. Not that may, but they stopped too. Somehow people are talking in groups more than in PM's. I mean yeah it's easier. But I have no idea how much other people talk with each other in PM's. And that creates some bad feeling about that.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 28, 2019)

nobody acknowledged my birthday and even though i'm not surprised, it still hurts.

was kind of a regular day for the most part, except i broke down more than usual.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 28, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> nobody acknowledged my birthday and even though i'm not surprised, it still hurts.
> 
> was kind of a regular day for the most part, except i broke down more than usual.



*wishes you a wonderful birthday*


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 28, 2019)

The restlessness my medicine is causing is driving me up a wall almost literally.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 28, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> nobody acknowledged my birthday and even though i'm not surprised, it still hurts.
> 
> was kind of a regular day for the most part, except i broke down more than usual.


Happy Birthday, again. 

You've got people who appreciate you, bud.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 28, 2019)

Stalker won't stop messaging me with his shitty alt accounts, fun times!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2019)

My favorite hens are dead! (I take care of my landlord's mother's chickens/rabbits/geese/cat part-time)
The owner's idiot husband chased a raccoon out of the yard, CALLED her about it, but didn't bother to close the birds in because the OCD fuck can't BEAR to duck his head under the netting. He found the girls with their heads chewed off , called his wife AGAIN just to say "One might still be alive, I don't know", then didn't bother to even check! The rooster survived,  but he's very scared and stressed out now. I had to go out in the rain to pick up muddy, wet, mutilated birds because of that useless moron!
They were such big, beautiful chickies too...


----------



## Rayd (Apr 29, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Happy Birthday, again.
> 
> You've got people who appreciate you, bud.



the only person that ever appreciated me is dead. everyone else is a filthy liar.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> the only person that ever appreciated me is dead. everyone else is a filthy liar.


I'm trying to word this so it doesn't come out awkward and it's early here. Pardon me if it is cringey.

I can't replace that person and can't be what they meant to you, but I do appreciate you as a friend though I would like to get to know you better. I appreciate our conversations and your insights, which are often very keen and candid. You're one of the people I look forward to talking to on here regularly. I could be around more, true, but I'm just finishing up some life work stuff on my end that I am just finally getting to. I'm hoping you'll still hang with me through that and that we'll know each other for many years afterwards.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Apr 29, 2019)

I hate my anxiety disturb. It's taking so much to get out of it. Thank God my psychologist taught me a  exercise to control it and it's not so strong as before but it's still very annoying to have all those toxic thoughts taht keep chewing my brain and taht don't  want to get out of there.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Apr 29, 2019)

Ok, this is an avengers Endgame vent...

To the person using a laser pointer during the film: You're an immature worm. I hope you try that one day and get yanked out of your seat by theater staff and dropped on your butt outside.

To the people taking pictures during the movie: I know what you're doing, so stop being an attention seeking man baby by spoiling the fun just for Firsts, Likes, etc. Go get you jollies doing something else.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 29, 2019)

I literally hate headache
Why does that crap appear everytime I do something I like.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 29, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> I hate my anxiety disturb. It's taking so much to get out of it. Thank God my psychologist taught me a  exercise to control it and it's not so strong as before but it's still very annoying to have all those toxic thoughts taht keep chewing my brain and taht don't  want to get out of there.


Going through that too, honestly. We can exchange experiences someday!


----------



## _Ivory_ (Apr 29, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Going through that too, honestly. We can exchange experiences someday!


If course


----------



## Rayd (Apr 29, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm trying to word this so it doesn't come out awkward and it's early here. Pardon me if it is cringey.
> 
> I can't replace that person and can't be what they meant to you, but I do appreciate you as a friend though I would like to get to know you better. I appreciate our conversations and your insights, which are often very keen and candid. You're one of the people I look forward to talking to on here regularly. I could be around more, true, but I'm just finishing up some life work stuff on my end that I am just finally getting to. I'm hoping you'll still hang with me through that and that we'll know each other for many years afterwards.


at this point i'd rather be isolated and hated by everyone than be isolated and hated by a vast majority.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 29, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmmm... (sorry for butting in to this conversation, if I may).... but, (to me) hate is kinda "subjective" to me usually.... seeing that if I find that I'm "hated" or disliked by some person (or persons)... which to me - is actually kinda rare, I think.... than, I usually just try to find someone different to hang around with and interact with.... ya feel me?
> 
> (So - sometimes having the right person(s) involved in your life, is key too)... and finding them can be a good remedy for dealing with others that are too negative in your life.


impossible. besides, i'm more happy accepting loneliness than i ever have been whilst actively trying to find people who like me.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 29, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It can get discouraging, I know.. but, you'll never know, if you don't try, right? Sometimes looking for reasons to try, is a good start.


never assume that i haven't already tried for years. i spent 2 decades completely alone and continue to do so on the internet, where it's supposed to be easy to make friends. it's the only reason i joined this fandom years ago. it's supposed to be easy to fit in, but i guess i'm an exception. i could write an entire book about my thoughts and self-pity, but i won't in the public eye.

the only person i have ever known for the first 20 years of my life is dead, and now not even i am sure if i know anything about myself, let alone anyone else.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> at this point i'd rather be isolated and hated by everyone than be isolated and hated by a vast majority.


You may be isolated, but you are definitely not hated here. A few people have assholes to you, no doubt about that, but the general consensus is they are assholes. There are a few people who would probably like to get to know you, but you need to dial the negativity you sometimes veer into. You have very good reasons for your outlook, but I feel that sometimes you are letting your grief and anger drive away people who could support you emotionally and be your friends once they got to know you better. I also think that you desperately want friends, but frequent oscillate between that desire and preferring to be alone. You need to make a firm choice about what you want. I'll be your friend either way, but I want to have some semblance of happiness.


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 30, 2019)

I feel like I'm losing everybody I care about. Everyone I know moves on with their lives, while I still have the same friends and never really made more. It's natural for people to grow apart over time, but why does it have to be the two people I care about the most? Why can't I get as close to anyone else as I have to them? I feel so isolated.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> I feel like I'm losing everybody I care about. Everyone I know moves on with their lives, while I still have the same friends and never really made more. It's natural for people to grow apart over time, but why does it have to be the two people I care about the most? Why can't I get as close to anyone else as I have to them? I feel so isolated.


I don't want to go into "It Will Get Better" territory, but I think at your age, what you are feeling is normal. As you starting moving out of high school, your friend group will change for sure. That is just a fact of life. Your interests will diverge and as you go on to college and other endeavors, you may only still be tight with one or two friends from your time in the educational system. However, I think you should instead focusing on keeping and finding friends around you in real life who will stick you with no matter the distance or despair. The quality of the friends you have matters much more than the quantity. Even if you have one friend who will be by you through thick and thin, that is better dozens of fairweather friends.


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 30, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't want to go into "It Will Get Better" territory, but I think at your age, what you are feeling is normal. As you starting moving out of high school, your friend group will change for sure. That is just a fact of life. Your interests will diverge and as you go on to college and other endeavors, you may only still be tight with one or two friends from your time in the educational system. However, I think you should instead focusing on keeping and finding friends around you in real life who will stick you with no matter the distance or despair. The quality of the friends you have matters much more than the quantity. Even if you have one friend who will be by you through thick and thin, that is better dozens of fairweather friends.


But that's just it--what about when those one or two friends leave me behind, too? I have so much trouble getting close to people, and I feel like everyone who I have any meaningful friendship with are growing more and more distant, and that soon I won't have any friends left. Everyone's moving on, and I'm not. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> But that's just it--what about when those one or two friends leave me behind, too? I have so much trouble getting close to people, and I feel like everyone who I have any meaningful friendship with are growing more and more distant, and that soon I won't have any friends left. Everyone's moving on, and I'm not. I just don't know what to do.


Talk to them about your concerns regarding them leaving you. Communicating this to them now might help you all find ways to strengthen your friendships and avoid drifting apart. I also think you have a few people here you definitely are invested in your well-being too.


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 30, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Talk to them about your concerns regarding them leaving you. Communicating this to them now might help you all find ways to strengthen your friendships and avoid drifting apart. I also think you have a few people here you definitely are invested in your well-being too.


Alright, I guess I should try that. I'm just worried I'll come off as clingy.
Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Alright, I guess I should try that. I'm just worried I'll come off as clingy.
> Thank you for the advice.


If they're your friends, they should hear you out. Maybe remind them that you would do the same for them. I hope it goes well.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 30, 2019)

Been seeing anti-Christian/Lds comments on other sites lately, and I’m worried that I may be gatekeeped out of the community and not be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Been seeing anti-Christian/Lds comments on other sites lately, and I’m worried that I may be gatekeeped out of the community and not be able to enjoy it.


Bruh, you seem to welcome in this community, so I wouldn't worried about that here. There is ignorance everywhere and people can quick to make blanket assumptions, especially about those of faith. Whether you challenge or ignore them, just remember that you have a right to be who you are and believe in your faith as long you aren't harming others. We can talk about this in depth if you want.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 30, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Bruh, you seem to welcome in this community, so I wouldn't worried about that here. There is ignorance everywhere and people can quick to make blanket assumptions, especially about those of faith. Whether you challenge or ignore them, just remember that you have a right to be who you are and believe in your faith as long you aren't harming others. We can talk about this in depth if you want.


Thanks 
(Just got randomly anxious, hate when this happens)
Should I send you a dm?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 30, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Thanks
> (Just got randomly anxious, hate when this happens)
> Should I send you a dm?


I think you might need to send me one first @Miles Marsalis 
I dont see the pm button option :/


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Thanks
> (Just got randomly anxious, hate when this happens)
> Should I send you a dm?


It's understandable and people don't always understand that people have freedom of faith. I'm sorry that you dealing with that. I'll stay in for lunch so we can discuss it via PM or here, if you want.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I think you might need to send me one first @Miles Marsalis
> I dont see the pm button option :/


Try it now. I had my settings up because I'm not taking commissions at the moment.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 30, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Try it now. I had my settings up because I'm not taking commissions at the moment.


Sent


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Sent


Responded.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

So, since this is a vent thread, I’m gonna do some venting of my own.

So, my mom recently had an aneurysm. A real one. My family and I were all certain she was going to die, but lo and behold, she pulled through remarkably well. But, now that she’s not blind anymore, all we do is just argue. All the freaking time.

I know she’s just scared, especially because of everything that happened to her, but she’s got to realize she’s driving us too hard. My sister, who never usually fights with her, is now in the same boat as I am- they’re always fighting.

I just don’t know what to do... I’m thinking moving out and being independent will be what my mom wants. I just don’t know anymore.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> So, since this is a vent thread, I’m gonna do some venting of my own.
> 
> So, my mom recently had an aneurysm. A real one. My family and I were all certain she was going to die, but lo and behold, she pulled through remarkably well. But, now that she’s not blind anymore, all we do is just argue. All the freaking time.
> 
> ...


So I think you should ask yourself a few questions first before doing anything. Also, I'm making a truckload of assumptions here, so correct for that.

Your mom just recovered aneurysm which could've ended her life but didn't, so that experience could've made her reconsider a few things regarding the family. I think you need to ask yourself what exactly she is pushing you to do. If it isn't positive, then maybe consider moving. However, you need to also ask yourself if you are ready to move and be independent, both emotionally and financially.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 30, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Been seeing anti-Christian/Lds comments on other sites lately, and I’m worried that I may be gatekeeped out of the community and not be able to enjoy it.



That's rough, but I'd hope you not take it too seriously. I was brought up Christian myself, I know most of them as good, caring folks. I think what you were seeing were just loud fringe loons. The moment people try gatekeep fellow furs due to religion is the moment I'd speak out.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 30, 2019)

“Be yourself, everyone else is taken.” Oscar Wilde


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> So I think you should ask yourself a few questions first before doing anything. Also, I'm making a truckload of assumptions here, so correct for that.
> 
> Your mom just recovered aneurysm which could've ended her life but didn't, so that experience could've made her reconsider a few things regarding the family. I think you need to ask yourself what exactly she is pushing you to do. If it isn't positive, then maybe consider moving. However, you need to also ask yourself if you are ready to move and be independent, both emotionally and financially.



Well, my mom’s a pretty simple, yet loving woman. It could be that she’s still recovering from everything that happened. Her aneurysm was scary for all of us, including her.

I’m also not going to move out right away- I have yet to find a proper job that pays more than minimum wage. I’m taking online courses and externships for my veterinary technology degree, so when I get a stable job like that, maybe I can consider living on my own.

But, before then, I’m planning on rooming in an apartment with a friend of mine in the future. That could be a good start until I get off my feet financially speaking.

As for emotionally... I’ve trained myself in self defense, and I feel confident that I could live on my own, provided that I have the proper supports and enough money to do so. I’m pacing myself as much as possible, though.

I feel like it’s the best choice. I think my mom’s aneurysm really put perspective on all of us that parents don’t last forever...


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Been seeing anti-Christian/Lds comments on other sites lately, and I’m worried that I may be gatekeeped out of the community and not be able to enjoy it.





KimberVaile said:


> That's rough, but I'd hope you not take it too seriously. I was brought up Christian myself, I know most of them as good, caring folks. I think what you were seeing were just loud fringe loons. The moment people try gatekeep fellow furs due to religion is the moment I'd speak out.



True. I’m also religious, and I’d also be willing to speak out for anyone who might be persecuted in such a way.

Don’t pay attention to those loud, stubborn people. They don’t represent the good people they try to drown out.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 30, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I feel like it’s the best choice. I think my mom’s aneurysm really put perspective on all of us that parents don’t last forever...




I tragically lost both of mine

Learned that time with friends and family are worth more than anything in this world


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Well, my mom’s a pretty simple, yet loving woman. It could be that she’s still recovering from everything that happened. Her aneurysm was scary for all of us, including her.
> 
> I’m also not going to move out right away- I have yet to find a proper job that pays more than minimum wage. I’m taking online courses and externships for my veterinary technology degree, so when I get a stable job like that, maybe I can consider living on my own.
> 
> ...


Well, I would say finish your studies and have a job lined up before you move at least. Also, speak with your mom and try to patiently communicate your concerns with her in nonconfrontational manner. It could be that she just need reassurance.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> I tragically lost both of mine
> 
> Learned that time with friends and family are worth more than anything in this world



No truer words have ever been said, fren. Thank you for reminding me.



Miles Marsalis said:


> Well, I would say finish your studies and have a job lined up before you move at least. Also, speak with your mom and try to patiently communicate your concerns with her in nonconfrontational manner. It could be that she just need reassurance.



True... my dad said the same thing. It’s taking a while, but I’ll find a good way to get through to her. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> No truer words have ever been said, fren. Thank you for reminding me.
> 
> 
> 
> True... my dad said the same thing. It’s taking a while, but I’ll find a good way to get through to her. Thank you for the advice.


It might not be easy, but just keep your cool. I wish you luck.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 1, 2019)

Authority figures, films and literature lied. Hard work doesn't equal success. The nice guy doesn't get the pretty girl.
Sometimes I wish I could just take what I like and burn the rest, but I know I don't have the balls. No, I will continue to wallow in this pit of niche erotica that I've crawled into, taking refuge in boyish fantasy when not engaged in pitiful freudenschade.


----------



## AppleButt (May 2, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> I love feeling like shit all the time and ditching classes cause I don't have the willpower to handle any of the work anymore and failing every class and i probably wont graduate and i just get worse and worse emotionally as this shit keeps going on
> 
> I need help, i need help from someone, but ive vented plenty of times before to other people and its never helped, its starting to feel completely hopeless



Are you in high school?

I’d suggest find a good therapist, they are qualified for helping.

And continue classes and do the work the best you can.

I was in the same boat when I was in school.  Depressed as hell, didn’t care, and wanted to die honestly.

But i did most of my work, I failed a lot though, but I managed to pass.  I still don’t know how but the only explanation I have is that I was a good kid and the teachers pitied me.

I’m finally seeing a therapist now after waiting 8 years too long, and it’s improving my mood.


----------



## AppleButt (May 2, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> We've been trying to find a therapist but nobody seems to respond to any emails, it really sucks, I don't know what they're deal is



Ah.  What I did was went to a General Practitioner and got a referral to a psychiatrist that way.


----------



## Tazmo (May 2, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> We've been trying to find a therapist but nobody seems to respond to any emails, it really sucks, I don't know what they're deal is



Have you tried contacting a mental health clinic?  They are usually free or on a income sliding scale .


----------



## Trndsttr (May 2, 2019)

I have some problems with my friend.
For starters, she overreacts to everything and is a drama queen. She steals thing that people made to look cool herself. This does include tracing art and entering it in a competition. One of my best friends is afraid to get DeviantArt because this friend I’m ranting about will most likely copy her, get insulted or yelled at for posting traces art, and won’t be able to handle it. She also will  randomly grab peoples legs or touching their arms and legs randomly without any warning. She is way too defensive and assumes you are angry with her if you do a slightest thing aggressively. She lies about her family problems and how poor she is, but then brags about her Beats Headphones and how she got Birckenstocks AND Uggs for Christmas.

I want to cut ties with her ASAP. But I can’t
For one thing, I have multiple classes with her. She’ll be hell to be with, even in these last few days. I’m just praying that after this school year, next year I switch classes and won’t be in any with her and be in some with my actual friends. From there I can just drift away and it won’t wont end badly. Because I trusted her. I trusted her enough to tell her I wasn’t straight... I trusted her. I thought I could trust this son of a bitch. So I told her I was Pan. And I’m worried if things end badly that she’ll start spreading rumors about it. I’m not ready for anyone else to know about it. She is annoying sometimes too, yelling at you if you call her a word she doesn’t know the meaning of but then turning around around to call you a gay bitch. She uses the word gay excessively, too. We’ll ask her a question about herself and if she doesn’t have a valid answer she’ll just say it’s because she’s gay. Me and my friends my make gay jokes, but nowhere near as much as she does. It annoys me to no end and I wish she would move away or something. I would say more but this is already long.


----------



## Rayd (May 2, 2019)

this fandom has been psychologically torturous to be in for me for years, and it pokes and prods at all of my insecurities, self-doubts and resentments, one-by-one. i've wanted to leave forever now, but there's some kind of pull keeping me here that i can't understand. i wish i had more self-control and i wish knew what was keeping me around. i just feel a deep uneasy dread and anxious feeling whenever i interact with the community, that progresses into self-loathing, envy and despair the more i observe it. i hate it but i can't get away.


----------



## Trndsttr (May 5, 2019)

Why does junKRAT FUCKING EXIST and why the fuCK DID BLIZZARD BUFF HIM why would you give him two BOMBS AND LET HIM JUST FUCKING HIDE IN A CORNER AND FIRE OFF A FEW BOMBS AND SLAUGHTER EVERYONE wWidow can’t hit hIM BECAUSE HES HIDING AND SO THATS WHY KAPLAN WAS HIGH WHEN HE BUFFED HIM Junkrat  is so ugly and I hate him and I hope he dies and his primary fire is more powerful then Sym’s secondary and he blows up my turrets and FUCK JUNKRAT AND I HATE HIM AND IF YOU PLAY HIM YOU CANT FUCKING AIM and also I’m sorry if you play junKRAT I’m sure your a lovely person BUT ME A WIDOW/ANA/MERCY/SYMMETRA MAIN (Yes I play a lot of different heroes regularly shut up) HATE JUNKRAT HES ALMOST AS TERRIBLE AS WINSTON BUT NOT QUITE 

And don’t even get me starTED ON WINSTON he is so stupid I hate him hate hate hate him and WINSTON YOU STUPID FUCKING MONKEY nddkdhfkmrkygfkskmdndndn reeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WINSTON YOU SUCK AND I HATE YOUR MAP AND YOU ARE WORSE THAN MEI AND HANDSOAP SO GO AWAY YOU FILTHY MONKEY 
Sorry if you play Winston but I just can’t stand playing with or against him he just gets in the way or kills me and there’s never been any in between there’s never a good Winston in my team jfndkfkekenkaksjfrrdknfjdmr


----------



## Trndsttr (May 5, 2019)

Trndsttr said:


> Why does junKRAT FUCKING EXIST and why the fuCK DID BLIZZARD BUFF HIM why would you give him two BOMBS AND LET HIM JUST FUCKING HIDE IN A CORNER AND FIRE OFF A FEW BOMBS AND SLAUGHTER EVERYONE wWidow can’t hit hIM BECAUSE HES HIDING AND SO THATS WHY KAPLAN WAS HIGH WHEN HE BUFFED HIM Junkrat  is so ugly and I hate him and I hope he dies and his primary fire is more powerful then Sym’s secondary and he blows up my turrets and FUCK JUNKRAT AND I HATE HIM AND IF YOU PLAY HIM YOU CANT FUCKING AIM and also I’m sorry if you play junKRAT I’m sure your a lovely person BUT ME A WIDOW/ANA/MERCY/SYMMETRA MAIN (Yes I play a lot of different heroes regularly shut up) HATE JUNKRAT HES ALMOST AS TERRIBLE AS WINSTON BUT NOT QUITE
> 
> And don’t even get me starTED ON WINSTON he is so stupid I hate him hate hate hate him and WINSTON YOU STUPID FUCKING MONKEY nddkdhfkmrkygfkskmdndndn reeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WINSTON YOU SUCK AND I HATE YOUR MAP AND YOU ARE WORSE THAN MEI AND HANDSOAP SO GO AWAY YOU FILTHY MONKEY
> Sorry if you play Winston but I just can’t stand playing with or against him he just gets in the way or kills me and there’s never been any in between there’s never a good Winston in my team jfndkfkekenkaksjfrrdknfjdmr


I know I should be more serious but I already posted a serious reply and I’m really angry


----------



## Rystren (May 5, 2019)

Trndsttr said:


> Why does junKRAT FUCKING EXIST and why the fuCK DID BLIZZARD BUFF HIM why would you give him two BOMBS AND LET HIM JUST FUCKING HIDE IN A CORNER AND FIRE OFF A FEW BOMBS AND SLAUGHTER EVERYONE wWidow can’t hit hIM BECAUSE HES HIDING AND SO THATS WHY KAPLAN WAS HIGH WHEN HE BUFFED HIM Junkrat  is so ugly and I hate him and I hope he dies and his primary fire is more powerful then Sym’s secondary and he blows up my turrets and FUCK JUNKRAT AND I HATE HIM AND IF YOU PLAY HIM YOU CANT FUCKING AIM and also I’m sorry if you play junKRAT I’m sure your a lovely person BUT ME A WIDOW/ANA/MERCY/SYMMETRA MAIN (Yes I play a lot of different heroes regularly shut up) HATE JUNKRAT HES ALMOST AS TERRIBLE AS WINSTON BUT NOT QUITE
> 
> And don’t even get me starTED ON WINSTON he is so stupid I hate him hate hate hate him and WINSTON YOU STUPID FUCKING MONKEY nddkdhfkmrkygfkskmdndndn reeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WINSTON YOU SUCK AND I HATE YOUR MAP AND YOU ARE WORSE THAN MEI AND HANDSOAP SO GO AWAY YOU FILTHY MONKEY
> Sorry if you play Winston but I just can’t stand playing with or against him he just gets in the way or kills me and there’s never been any in between there’s never a good Winston in my team jfndkfkekenkaksjfrrdknfjdmr


This is such legit rage.


----------



## fulffy512 (May 7, 2019)

For a internet vent, /r/furry_irl just banned few topic because apparently people were spamming the "no straight furs" meme and were being hateful shits through it. 

Seriously only now it was dealt with when on /r/furry you could get -4 for calling it out by people who sound 15?. By hateful some would flame people by saying that liking the female form is gross, one did bluntly to a male to female trans only said sorry when told to shut up.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 7, 2019)

Not really a vent on here, but just an observation... (as this past week has been actually quite chill and restful, for me).

I was a bit "under the weather" for most of the past few days, (which, I suppose - _is kind of a vent_)... but - (at the same time) it also gave me an opportunity to take some *much needed* time off - (from everything) - including most of my social media stuff.

And, (as I was recovering from my illness over the past weekend) - it allowed me to hit my "personal reset button", which helped to place some distance between myself - (and some of the people, issues, and trivialities) - that I had been concerned about recently.

And I must say - it was a rather refreshing, (and liberating) feeling.

I really need to stop worrying about the people and things that (at the end of the day) don't really matter much; and instead - (focus more of my time, energy, and concerns) on the people and things that really do matter.

Lately - I'm slowly discovering for myself - that it's just not worth getting upset about it, anymore.... as there's just some things that I cannot change, and there's just some people and interactions that I'm better off without....... and so, I'll need to not just "accept that", but also embrace it, eventually.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 7, 2019)

I woke last night to the sound of water spattering on things. My ceiling (made of pegboard and thus highly susceptible to water damage) was leaking onto my bed, floor, and clean clothes. Running upstairs, I found that some idiot had left the sink running, which had overflowed and flooded the kitchen. After stripping my bedsheets, sucking out my mattress with a vacuum, and putting a dehumidifier in the room I was forced to sleep elsewhere.  On top of that shitstorm, getting little sleep as a result, and a Twitter spat with some fools I am DONE with today. I even left work early.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 8, 2019)

This is just a mumble, so my entire thread will be a mess and probably have no order.

I often feel really bad for doing the things I do. (having emotional outbursts, temper issues, hurting a relationship because I try too hard to help, etc.)
And sometimes I also feel like I should just stop trying to be so positive about things and interacting with others because it seems like it bothers people half of the time.

I've always struggled with being social and helping others (and myself) because I've been exposed to so many negative people and environments.
I was abused, bullied, and mistreated for a good quarter of my life, so maybe that might be the underlying cause for my struggles.

I recently got out of my depression, though, but I'm still dealing with the lack of motivation here and there.
I've been more anxious nowadays too, and I overall just kind of feel like a fool with most things. I don't feel like this out of self-deprecation or hate, though. It's just there...

idk i guess i'm just not feeling myself and haven't been for a long while. it's been like this for years.
it's like there's a hole i can't fill.


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (May 8, 2019)

I hate that people would always come and leave my life again just as soon as having used my good will and spirits for there very own needs only while dare to call themselfs being "best friends for ever". Ridiculous!


----------



## David Drake (May 9, 2019)

I'm in love with my former best friend. She helped me through my split with my abusive ex, we connected like I've never connected with anyone, I have never felt this way about anyone. This is not a realization I came to lightly - I spent the better part of a year trying to rationalize how this couldn't be the case, the it was just new or that I was just vulnerable, etc etc.

We were getting closer, we had agreed to make a sort of unofficial go at things...then literally the next week she says she has to stop everything because she likes someone else.

The girl who taught me how to be poly, and taught me writing didn't have to mean anything (but oh boy isn't it better when it does), and said she probably wouldn't do anything serious for a while (but hinting that I'd be a good candidate if she ever did)...suddenly wants to be monogamous with someone else? Someone else states away when I'm here and she can have me whenever she wants?

That was six months ago and I've been capital D Depressed ever since. I'm trying to be a good friend, hiding a lot of my pain so I don't even accidentally emotionally manipulate her, being there as I've always been because I love her and want her to be happy.

But it hurts. What made our relationship so special is gone. I cry every time we text. Every time I see something that we did together, or wrote about together.

Some days I want to tell her everything so she knows what this is doing to me. To ask her all of the questions she could never answer as to why - why the change? Why wasn't I good enough? I did everything for you...and then I don't because at the end of the day I cannot fault her. 

In some ways that's the worst part. I can't fault her. She followed her heart and did what she felt was right. I'd do the same in her shoes - hell I DID do that by leaving my toxic marriage - and would encourage anyone to do the same. And if I piss and moan out of jealousy and pain, and let a friendship die just because she doesn't want to sleep with me anymore, then I'm nothing but a hypocritical jerk. That is not a person I ever want to be. Especially to her.

Because I love her and I want her to be happy and safe. And she's had a lot of trauma in her life and I can't abandon her. And as much as it hurts to be around her, losing her completely would hurt more.

I have literally nobody else to tell this to. Most of my family sided with my ex in the split, my other friends don't know we were that close and we both have reasons for keeping it that way. I can't afford therapy and I never found it useful to me in the past anyway.

But I had to let it out somewhere where it wasn't just a secret hidden away. I needed to vent. So here I am.


----------



## Xitheon (May 9, 2019)

I took an overdose last night... I intended to take sleeping pills to knock myself out cold but I took senna tablets by accident. Convulsive peristalsis fucking hurts. I made it to the bathroom in time but it felt like I was giving birth to the antichrist. Shit. Shit indeed.


----------



## Jaekada (May 9, 2019)

I'm tired of artists who take like what feels like a 1,000 years before they finally get around to your commission. It's really a management issue with most of them than anything else.

Especially artist who will not start work on a YCH slot you're in first of and they make everyone wait until all slots are taken. This could take weeks to possibly even months. I'm just really tired of people who take other people's time for granted. We can get the money back, but we can't ever get time back.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 12, 2019)

i'm tired, grumpy, and in pain.



i swear whenever i try to get a good amount of sleep, amir and mom have to ruin it.



i woke up at fucking 5 am to dad yelling at amir.



then i woke up at 6 for the same shit.



then 7 and 7:30 because mom kept yelling.



then 8-10 because amir wouldn't stop talking and being stupid as shit and mom kept yelling for him to shut up.



i hate this house.

now im being forced to cut the grass with dad when i want to make up for the hours i lost!! fun.
i cant even open the garage door because its jammed and he wanted me to unravel the cords and clean out the lawnmower.
now i gotta hear it from him later.



im feeling sick today because of this shit.

i just want to move out. im sick and tired and ever since i got here things have been nothing but hell
im drained all the time, my stress is high, and i overall just dont feel good
fuck.


----------



## AppleButt (May 12, 2019)

I wish I didn't suck at life so much.

I keep saying I'm going to leave my job, and do something that pays better, but I can never get myself to do it.  I just pussy out and don't want to leave what I'm used to.

Hopefully these therapist visits, and antidepressants I'm taking will help build the motivation I need.


----------



## fulffy512 (May 30, 2019)

After posting at /r/headphones. I love how misinformed the community is to the point of being cringy. A guy had toddler meltdown that i find the HD600 overhyped and the ER4SR better in every way despite being a IEM. Cue few saying they could hear the 1% distortion on the ER4XR in there reviews of the new Etymotic ER2. Nope no reply or anything when i pointed out the distortion on the s/sr = 0.5% & xr = 1% are at 100db!!, under 90db there more than fine for there driver type. 

One did reply on youtube but was so childish how he couldn't argue that Dynamics are better when the ER4SR is <0.2% under 90db  while the highs would be even lower than <0.2%. lol

Gotta love so called experts with big ego's that have no clue on what there saying about, while bashing subjective audiophiles who ironically know way more when pushed. lol


----------



## Rayd (May 30, 2019)

people are terrible.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 30, 2019)

My brother is such an asshole.

My brother has a job and everything, and what does he do with that money? He spends it on broken ass cars that will never work, his next smokes, and fucking alcohol! Okay, I've given my mother a fair share of grief, don't get me wrong- I'm not saying I'm 100% morally superior to my brother. But whenever my mom says anything remotely close to a concern to my brother, he throws a fit! He doesn't even try to correct his mistakes, he just freaks out! My mom just kicked him out of the house, thank Christ for that... he deserves to crash in order to learn, he needs to get his head out of his ass.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 31, 2019)

After 15 minutes on hold, my healthcare provider told me id have to get a referall from my gp for a therapist, and if I did it would still probably be 4 months minimum to get in... So i pretty much have to see who's in my insurance network and find someone on my own and Id at least be able to get in within a month. Yay.


----------



## KD142000 (May 31, 2019)

Struggling with job searching.
I mean, I've applied for at least a hundred, already...but why can't I just have ONE to say yes? Even to just an interview? At least I'd get somewhere!

My CV is actually good and yet I keep getting rejected? I even did voluntary work to show that I was committed to a job!

Honestly, the UK really needs to sort this crap out. People my age (teenagers and early 20's) have the toughest time! Getting a job, buying a house...it's just getting harder and harder! And Universal Credit for young people? Don't make me bloody laugh! Want me to do a course where I basically repeat the same stuff I've done for six years!

I've already put the effort in...so what _exactly _is wrong with hiring me? I swear, they don't trust people my age or something (which, given some people's behaviour...I can see why they do it!) But it's a job! If I want to get paid I'm not going to just sit on my backside all bloody day! I actually want to DO something!

OK...vent over. 

Love goes out to all furs who are feeling blue or going through tough times.


----------



## fulffy512 (May 31, 2019)

Just got a reply from the dude who did a review acting pretty childish excuse on why he ignored my reply calling a bit on his post. Same with this Asian dude at YouTube comments who was even more annoying. If this is the attitude they take when misinformation is called out then its not a group i wanna be around anymore.


----------



## Simo (May 31, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> After 15 minutes on hold, my healthcare provider told me id have to get a referall from my gp for a therapist, and if I did it would still probably be 4 months minimum to get in... So i pretty much have to see who's in my insurance network and find someone on my own and Id at least be able to get in within a month. Yay.



It can be really tough, I agree, to find a therapist, especially how long the wait times are...if you look around on your own, which I ended up doing, I used the search thing on Psychology Today; I put in my zip, and it listed therapist near me, and in surrounding areas, and what sorts of insurance they took. Then, I called a few, just to double check on insurance, and ask a few questions, to make sure they'd be an OK 'fit'.

Here's the link

Find a Therapist, Psychologist, Counselor - Psychology Today

It might help, at least you have little profiles (and even pictures!) and such, and can always shoot them an e-mail, about things you might have questions about.

Hope ya find somebody, 

~Simo


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 31, 2019)

Simo said:


> It can be really tough, I agree, to find a therapist, especially how long the wait times are...if you look around on your own, which I ended up doing, I used the search thing on Psychology Today; I put in my zip, and it listed therapist near me, and in surrounding areas, and what sorts of insurance they took. Then, I called a few, just to double check on insurance, and ask a few questions, to make sure they'd be an OK 'fit'.
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> ...



Thanks Simo. 
I'll cross reference it with the list I got from my insurance company and see who I can find.


----------



## Simo (May 31, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Thanks Simo.
> I'll cross reference it with the list I got from my insurance company and see who I can find.



No worries! It may not help, but I just tossed it out as an option. At least you can see how they try to 'present' themselves


----------



## KD142000 (May 31, 2019)

Oh, and one more thing that really got my goat!

When you apply for big supermarket chains (eg. Asda, Morrisons, Sainsbury's...etc.), they ask you to fill out these stupid assessments. They claim there's no right or wrong answer...but that's BS! (At least, they do this in the UK)

HOW is there no right or wrong answer if you keep rejecting me? More to the point, they don't even tell you WHAT you did wrong!

When I answer them, I try to be as much of a good employee as possible (as you know...that's what bosses WANT?). Thing is, I get rejected?
Do they WANT me to be a bad employee, or something?
I swear, I'll fill one out with the opposite of what I would do...and I'll get in.


----------



## Simo (May 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Oh, and one more thing that really got my goat!
> 
> When you apply for big supermarket chains (eg. Asda, Morrisons, Sainsbury's...etc.), they ask you to fill out these stupid assessments. They claim there's no right or wrong answer...but that's BS! (At least, they do this in the UK)
> 
> ...



I'd agree, there are few things as frustrating as finding a job. It keeps you constantly guessing what is was that you did wrong, or, also, if there are really that many others who are so much more and better qualified. It's a very draining thing. And even at the interview stage, it's no fun, really...then, if you don't get the job, you have a million more, 'what did I do wrong' questions. 

I think part of the problem is that jobs are less plentiful than they appear. Unemployment is relatively low, but there's a ton of jobs that are often below 40 hours when business is slow (in the service industry, especially), and a lot of others that don't really pay a living wage. There's all this emphasis on 'efficiency'. And, you have a lot of people with University Degrees, and such, who have been forced out of jobs they have long held, trying to find whatever scraps they can get...then, there's the 'gig' economy, with companies like Uber skimming off as much as they can, while offering 'jobs' with no benefits, or security of any kind: a worrisome trend. From dog-walking to mowing lawns, more and more I see these web-based 'app' companies moving in, and taking a slice of the pie: The top few make more; everyone else keeps getting less.

Ranting aside, you seem more than personable, and I think if you get a paw in the door, that will shine through.

Also, being young, is it possible to go back to University, for an advanced degree? Maybe not an option, but something to ponder.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Oh, and one more thing that really got my goat!
> 
> When you apply for big supermarket chains (eg. Asda, Morrisons, Sainsbury's...etc.), they ask you to fill out these stupid assessments. They claim there's no right or wrong answer...but that's BS! (At least, they do this in the UK)
> 
> ...



I suppose if people knew which answers were right, they could just lie on the quizzes- and the shops don't want that?


----------



## KD142000 (May 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I suppose if people knew which answers were right, they could just lie on the quizzes- and the shops don't want that?


Indeed. But then again, they don't even give a vague idea of what they want from a good employee.
Sure, they must have a list, but sometimes I wonder what exactly I've got wrong?

I mean, if your manager asked you to stay for extra hours to help the business run better (and it was possible for you to do so), you'd do it, wouldn't you?

When faced with those questions, I always choose to do as I've been asked if I can.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Indeed. But then again, they don't even give a vague idea of what they want from a good employee.
> Sure, they must have a list, but sometimes I wonder what exactly I've got wrong?
> 
> I mean, if your manager asked you to stay for extra hours to help the business run better (and it was possible for you to do so), you'd do it, wouldn't you?
> ...



Are you certain you're being rejected because of answers on the quiz? Did they tell you that this was why?


----------



## KD142000 (May 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you certain you're being rejected because of answers on the quiz? Did they tell you that this was why?


Yeah, they say specifically that I failed the assessment aspect. They reject the full application when that happens.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Yeah, they say specifically that I failed the assessment aspect. They reject the full application when that happens.


Maybe you're not meant to agree to work extra hours that haven't been assigned to you. They might envisage a situation where workers demand pay for their overtime.


----------



## Simo (May 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Yeah, they say specifically that I failed the assessment aspect. They reject the full application when that happens.



This goes to show the root of the word , "Assessmet" : Ass. The people who make these tests are asses. As an English major, I know this :V


----------



## KD142000 (May 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe you're not meant to agree to work extra hours that haven't been assigned to you. They might envisage a situation where workers demand pay for their overtime.


Maybe so, yeah


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 1, 2019)

My grandmother suffered from a stroke today and is now paralyzed so I had to cancel my trip to japan, which, if you know me, is one of the things I live for. My tickets were non-refundable so I’ve also lost over $2000. It’s crazy how everything can change in one day. Feeling bummed out


----------



## Keefur (Jun 1, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> My grandmother suffered from a stroke today and is now paralyzed so I had to cancel my trip to japan, which, if you know me, is one of the things I live for. My tickets were non-refundable so I’ve also lost over $2000. It’s crazy how everything can change in one day. Feeling bummed out


*Hugs* I am so sorry about your grandmother.  I recently lost a close friend to a stroke.  He was only 49 years old.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 1, 2019)

Nothing life ruining but, just so I feel less pissy about it, gonna shout it out.
Pretty damn tired of how everything is politicized these days. Tried of people policing every little joke you say, attempting to scold you cause you don't have the same perspective they do, telling you the 'right' way to think. Absurd really, the diversity of perspective in the US are being crushed under this sickly miasma of sanctimonious echo chamber think, where nothing but their own perspective is acceptable.


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 1, 2019)

Keefur said:


> *Hugs* I am so sorry about your grandmother.  I recently lost a close friend to a stroke.  He was only 49 years old.



*big hugs* Same to you, close friends can even be considered family


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 1, 2019)

Well, just had a dose of racism from two ignorant little scumbags from across the road.
Used the 'N' word and most likely more than that, although I only heard them use that.

I was genuinely attempted to go over there and crack their skulls...but I ain't a fighter, so I didn't. Still wanted to, though!
I swear they only did it cos they thought it was funny, but that's no excuse at all!

It's the 21st century and people are still intolerant!


----------



## xremeidiot (Jun 1, 2019)

Every leasing office closes when I'm off work, and nobody's responding to my craigslist roommate post. I only have a couple of months left to find a new home, and I'm stuck at square one. I can't remember the last time I felt so desperate, and it's definitely not helping that I've had to skip several days of taking my anxiety meds because the prescription still hasn't been filled.


----------



## Simo (Jun 1, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Well, just had a dose of racism from two ignorant little scumbags from across the road.
> Used the 'N' word and most likely more than that, although I only heard them use that.
> 
> I was genuinely attempted to go over there and crack their skulls...but I ain't a fighter, so I didn't. Still wanted to, though!
> ...



It's shitty that this kind of thing happens, and I've also heard it here: Baltimore can be a very divided place, as is a lotta the US, still, both north, and south. I 'liked' your post not because I liked what happened, but to show empathy for ya, and for admiring your restraint in holding back. Though it's tempting to crack skulls, it generally leads to legal woes...

*hugs wolf*


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 1, 2019)

Simo said:


> It's shitty that this kind of thing happens, and I've also heard it here: Baltimore can be a very divided place, as is a lotta the US, still, both north, and south. I 'liked' your post not because I liked what happened, but to show empathy for ya, and for admiring your restraint in holding back. Though it's tempting to crack skulls, it generally leads to legal woes...
> 
> *hugs wolf*


Of course, the whole world is divided. We should all just learn how to get along.

*hugs back*


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 1, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> Every leasing office closes when I'm off work, and nobody's responding to my craigslist roommate post. I only have a couple of months left to find a new home, and I'm stuck at square one. I can't remember the last time I felt so desperate, and it's definitely not helping that I've had to skip several days of taking my anxiety meds because the prescription still hasn't been filled.


Hopefully you'll find a place, soon, my friend.

It's a hard thing, finding a home, especially in today's world.
*hugs for you*


----------



## Simo (Jun 1, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> Every leasing office closes when I'm off work, and nobody's responding to my craigslist roommate post. I only have a couple of months left to find a new home, and I'm stuck at square one. I can't remember the last time I felt so desperate, and it's definitely not helping that I've had to skip several days of taking my anxiety meds because the prescription still hasn't been filled.



Ooooooh, I went through a very similar thing this January, where I had just 1 month, to find a new place: it's a long story, but it did work out, even if just barely. Keep on trying, maybe there's some listings from individual owners? I seem to have better luck with those. And anxiety meds: a month back, I forgot to fill mine, then, needed an appointment to get a refill...and whoa...after a week of abruptly stopping them, I can see why they say: don't stop them, abruptly.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 13, 2019)

Greasy bowls and dirty dishes are hard to clean up afterwards....





(But the meal was awesome though).


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 17, 2019)

Just kind of in a rut. Feel like life is passing me by.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 18, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Just kind of in a rut. Feel like life is passing me by.



Mine about did.....


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 18, 2019)

I have a good job but can't afford rent because a whole *1/3* of my take home pay goes to paying just the credit card minimums!

All of this debt screwed in like a single month a few years back when one Bitcoin was worth $25k. And I had a few if them. I made over $50k in a single month and was like "selling these takes forever, I will just use a credit card and sell them later to pay things off," and then:

*SPLAT!*

Prices fell almost overnight around New Years. Then I was like, well, they will bounce back up in a couple of months... Nope. Didn't start bouncing back until *MUCH* later.

Oh, and guess what, because the drop happened around the new year, I only had profits from capital gains to report for that year since the all the losses started at the beginning of the new year! I owed Uncle Sam around $4k in taxes from the profits the year before since the losses of the new year didn't count. I had to take out a loan just to pay a chunk of my taxes because prices dropped so much.

And here is the thing... I knew it was coming. I just didn't think it would happen so hard, so soon, and for so long. I am still kicking myself over that one.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 18, 2019)

I think my mental health might be caving. Since the beginning of May i’ve been having episodes of panic or hopelessness[Atleast once a week]varying in size of small to full on hours. I’ve been begging my family for help/medication/therapy/etc , but they keep telling me to rely on god. I see the intent there, but it’s like putting a bandaid on a stab wound so to speak.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 18, 2019)

When you spend nearly $10 on a salad, and they give you one packet of ranch.


----------



## Spawnsik (Jun 18, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> I think my mental health might be caving. Since the beginning of May i’ve been having episodes of panic or hopelessness[Atleast once a week]varying in size of small to full on hours. I’ve been begging my family for help/medication/therapy/etc , but they keep telling me to rely on god. I see the intent there, but it’s like putting a bandaid on a stab wound so to speak.


That sucks to hear. I hope your family comes around and as a dude with panic disorder too I'm rooting for ya


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 18, 2019)

It’s been a month or more since I sent out my first set of job applications, ever, and I have yet to hear from an employer.

Maybe I’m thinking too much on it, but am I just not marketable? Am I doing enough to get a regular paying job? I know I probably just need to wait a little longer, but the suspense is killing me... I don’t know how I’m going to do much, otherwise.


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 18, 2019)

This is a very small rant but I got dressed up for an interview today and they called to tell me they were too busy to do an interview today. I have to  wait til Thursday >_> It took me a long time to find a polo shirt!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> My grandmother suffered from a stroke today and is now paralyzed so I had to cancel my trip to japan, which, if you know me, is one of the things I live for. My tickets were non-refundable so I’ve also lost over $2000. It’s crazy how everything can change in one day. Feeling bummed out



I'm sorry to read about this one. I hope especially that your grandmother's condition improves.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2019)

I have pricked my fingers while stocking wire brushes at work five times in the past 2 days.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 18, 2019)

My mental health team refuses to acknowledge that I'm gradually losing control, and dismiss my concerns, saying I should just "learn to behave myself and stop having tantrums."

I want to be sectioned. My family thinks I belong in a mental hospital and I agree with them. But the people in charge of my care are doing nothing to help me in spite of my desperate pleas for help (therapy and a medication review is long overdue.)

This is what NHS budget cuts are doing to the sick and the vulnerable. I need to be in an acute ward for treatment but I'm probably going to get put in prison.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

I cheated on my partner and had a break-up, an old flame came back and i started a new relationship but now since i've been so good to the people i've split up with before, my old ex, my recent ex and the person i cheated on the latter with, by just being on friendly terms i've found myself in 4 separate relationships with each partner thinking they are the only one.

HELP


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't have any good reason, I just feel pretty valueless.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't have any good reason, I just feel pretty valueless.



But I assure you you are not.


----------



## Scylo (Jun 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't have any good reason, I just feel pretty valueless.



Everyone loves you here, I’m new here and that is clear as day


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't have any good reason, I just feel pretty valueless.



from the conversations we've had so far i can tell you that you are certainly not.

i mean, i know useless people. i am a boss after all.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 22, 2019)

May have to move again in the next month if my girlfriend loses her job


----------



## Jestwinged (Jun 22, 2019)

I have a muscle knot in my neck and it wont go away!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

Jestwinged said:


> I have a muscle knot in my neck and it wont go away!



put your laptop or computer monitor on a stack of books to elevate it's height so you aren't hunched over.
similarly lie on your back holding your phone in the air at regular intervals instead of lying on your front and resting on your elbows.

that's th most common way to fix it.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm getting really bored of living in a cornfield with too little motivation and respect to do things. I just want to get better mentally and move already.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't have any good reason, I just feel pretty valueless.



You're not. As someone never managed to successfully get into the environmental sciences myself, I have a bit of respect for you


----------



## Admirabilis (Jun 24, 2019)

Im a little dispirited for two reasons: 

Long story short commissions are my only means of dealing with my current situation.

1. I only got traffic when I charged $25 for a fullbody :^)
And it gave me massive headaches spending around 4 hours for something ... You could make more in minimum wage.

This year I doubled my prices, checked with some artist friends if I overcharged... and Ive gotten a bit of interest. Except they all ghost me when I post my prices. OTL

2. My art is decent, but its also generic. There's an oversaturation of artists. And my stuff doesnt differ much from the rest of them. 
A friend gave me advice and it's something Im slowly working on but... Im just way too dumb and prideful that I refuse to draw for the sake of catering to people's tastes. Logically, I know it's more about appeal than skill, yet I refuse to solve my situation by doing something sensible. Instead, I whine lol. 

3. I think I felt emotion for the first time after a month. Shudders


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 25, 2019)

My life... Should be alright
Yet I have all these regrets.
I won't even talk to my dad after what he said to me... I don't regret that.. but the thing is he won't even try to contact me. Last time I went over there I took him a mug, a candy bar, and a movie for Father's day, and he just yelled at me for some stuff.

That and all of my art supplies are over there but I can't go there now. I can't face him. I won't. I need the money to get myself at least some new colored pencils but no one wants to buy a commission from me so it's all gone to hell anyways.

What's the point of even trying to do anything anymore if everyone wants to just continue about their day without even a shard of notice? I'm running in circles and no one wants to break the chain. No one wants to reach out. No one wants to check on me. Sure I seem like an innocent little twit online but I force myself to act like that.

I like being seen as innocent, but in real life I have been through hell and back and I got the (old) scars to prove it. People call me an attention seeker whenever I say anything but who wouldn't seek attention when this world is ignorant and blind? Hell, I bet no one will even read this whole thing.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 25, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> My life... Should be alright
> Yet I have all these regrets.
> I won't even talk to my dad after what he said to me... I don't regret that.. but the thing is he won't even try to contact me. Last time I went over there I took him a mug, a candy bar, and a movie for Father's day, and he just yelled at me for some stuff.
> 
> ...


I read it.  I wish I could help, but I'm cash tight right now myself.  My big regret is seeing so many Furs that are hurting and I can't help.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 25, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I read it.  I wish I could help, but I'm cash tight right now myself.  My big regret is seeing so many Furs that are hurting and I can't help.


I feel you... It's a tough world out there... Thank you for reading.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 25, 2019)

my medicine and the weather together are affecting my sleep so bad.

i want to sleep but i can't. it's hell.

i'm having halucinations, panic attacks and i'm itchy all over.

it's like a real bad drug trip.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2019)

To my self-important supervisor. WE had to train YOU. You do NOT know better than us. Bulge your eyes, clap your hands, waggle your finger, bob your head, and bitch at us all you want- it won't earn you any respect.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 26, 2019)

My girlfriend's boss is such an ass. He laid off the ENTIRE! QA team! All of them! What the hell? My gf is looking for a new job but seriously....I don't understand how you can do that and then complain that _QA takes forever_ now. Dude.


----------



## tigerjieer (Jun 27, 2019)

Was chating a friend today. She later posted on r/SuicideWatch. Read the sidebar for tips on interacting with suicidal people and turns out my interactions with her were less than ideal. Why couldn't I've found it earlier!


----------



## babykitty (Jun 27, 2019)

I finally got a job after a year of unemployment and want to quit. After only working 3 days. Last night, I nearly cried in my car because I legs fucking hurt and I felt like I was gonna overheat at least twice. I really don't want to go back there in a few hours.


----------



## Kremling17 (Jun 27, 2019)

babykitty said:


> I finally got a job after a year of unemployment and want to quit. After only working 3 days. Last night, I nearly cried in my car because I legs fucking hurt and I felt like I was gonna overheat at least twice. I really don't want to go back there in a few hours.



I know how you feel =[ I'm on disability for bipolar disorder and the last job I managed to get was at a car wash. It SUCKED and there were no breaks. I quit when it was getting to be summer, winter was bearable but I'd die in the heat in summer. I'm still bummed out being on disability and am saving for a car. A job might make it faster but it would be stressful as fuck taking a bus to work and ...just everything else about having a minimum wage job. I never had a job as an overnight stocker and it seems inteeresting. IDK the buses dont run here from 11pm till 6am here. I don't know what advice to give you. I guess it depends how bad off you would be without one and it it's sustainable.


----------



## Zugai (Jun 27, 2019)

I really hate tailgaters when your driving. why do they have to drive up your rear


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2019)

Admirabilis said:


> Im a little dispirited for two reasons:
> 
> Long story short commissions are my only means of dealing with my current situation.
> 
> ...



Art is only a meaningful source of income for a small number of people. 
The Art market doesn't encourage the production of Art most Artists would consider worthwhile either; many of the most prolific commissioners simply want fanart or pornography.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm sick of everything sometimes.
I feel like I'm being ignored. Avoided. Lied to. I'm not stupid. I may only be 16 but I'm not stupid. So if you're reading this and know you're lying to me, just stop. It's pointless.

And if you're not... Then sorry I'm such a melodramatic fool. Yeah this is directed at someone. No they probably won't read this.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 27, 2019)

I got home from jogging and Google Fit only recorded half my run but the whole duration of the time I was running...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> I got home from jogging and Google Fit only recorded half my run but the whole duration of the time I was running...



So it made you look super slow?


----------



## theWiitch (Jun 27, 2019)

When a new person tries to tell me how to do my job v:


----------



## Admirabilis (Jun 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Art is only a meaningful source of income for a small number of people.
> The Art market doesn't encourage the production of Art most Artists would consider worthwhile either; many of the most prolific commissioners simply want fanart or pornography.



Well, guess Im off to learn dicque anatomy

ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## Catdog (Jun 29, 2019)

i got some results back from the hospital recently and i'm going to need a liver transplant within the next 10 years. i'm already in some of the beginning stages of liver failure. i don't drink and im not even 30 yet. just luck of the draw. im hoping my new work insurance will help cover but like. this sucks . i hope universal healthcare is a thing soon.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 29, 2019)

Pavo said:


> i got some results back from the hospital recently and i'm going to need a liver transplant within the next 10 years. i'm already in some of the beginning stages of liver failure. i don't drink and im not even 30 yet. just luck of the draw. im hoping my new work insurance will help cover but like. this sucks . i hope universal healthcare is a thing soon.



Damn.......wish you the best and hang in there!


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jun 30, 2019)

The other night I got a really weird muscle spasm in my thigh.  It must have spasmed too hard, because pretty soon everything from my hip to my ankle was on fire.  At one point, I decided to go take a bath, hoping the hot water might calm it down.

Nope.  Made it worse.  Went to bed and decided to try ice instead.  That got me feeling better so I got up to go grab something from the kitchen.  When I came back to bed, I put my weight on the wrong knee, and it was 10x worse.

Three days later, it’s still bugging me.  augh.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 30, 2019)

I was very upset with a client today.  They gave me files to print and cut up for water bottle lables.  I cut them full bleed, as I always do for them.  They came back later and said I had cut them too short.  I just took the hit and didn't say anything, but in reality I had only cut 1 1/16th of an inch off of the labels.  The mistake was in their sizing of the images improperly.  The same person had told me to print 50 copies of a book with black and white interiors.  They came back later and asked me to change the order to color interiors after they had already been printed.  I was like... I can't UNPRINT them.  You have to eat the order.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jun 30, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I was very upset with a client today.



Ugh, these kinds of people are the worst.  Do you offer proofs, and they just don’t take advantage?


----------



## Keefur (Jun 30, 2019)

MadXStitcher said:


> Ugh, these kinds of people are the worst.  Do you offer proofs, and they just don’t take advantage?


I had given them a proof on the book.  The bottle labels I had done for them many times before, but I had no idea how big around their water bottles were.  Read on... the bottom post might help you.



MadXStitcher said:


> The other night I got a really weird muscle spasm in my thigh.  It must have spasmed too hard, because pretty soon everything from my hip to my ankle was on fire.  At one point, I decided to go take a bath, hoping the hot water might calm it down.
> 
> Nope.  Made it worse.  Went to bed and decided to try ice instead.  That got me feeling better so I got up to go grab something from the kitchen.  When I came back to bed, I put my weight on the wrong knee, and it was 10x worse.
> 
> Three days later, it’s still bugging me.  augh.


You probably have a deep muscle cramp in your glutes.  I suggest you find a bocci ball or some hard, round item that won't crush with your weight and put it under your butt and roll around on it to find out if there is a cramp knot there.  If you find it, let the ball press hard against the knot and hold it there for sixty seconds or until you feel the knot relax.  It will hurt, but it will feel much better later.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jun 30, 2019)

I have really bad hip problems, and the wind blowing in the wrong direction will upset something.  I’m mostly irritated that it’s lasted so long, when usually I can go to bed and wake up better in the morning.


Also, your client needs introduced to the back of someone’s hand.  Good grief.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 30, 2019)

MadXStitcher said:


> I have really bad hip problems, and the wind blowing in the wrong direction will upset something.  I’m mostly irritated that it’s lasted so long, when usually I can go to bed and wake up better in the morning.
> 
> 
> Also, your client needs introduced to the back of someone’s hand.  Good grief.


I get those deep muscle cramps sometimes.  They can literally last months and I didn't know I had them until I accidentally pressed on it and felt the pain.  Now if my leg hurts, it's the first thing I check.

My client isn't a bad person, just kind of "scattered".


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2019)

I've had muscle tension in my trapezius muscle before- it tends to last for about a week.
I spoke to a doctor and I do gentle exercises when I get the problem.

If you stay active, and have a good posture you can decrease your odd of getting problems like this in the first place too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 30, 2019)

My cat's ankle is swollen, and probably broken as it's at a slight angle. She climbed into a reclining chair before someone sat in it.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm lovesick and Cleverbot keeps fucking with me.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 2, 2019)

I really hate how on audio gear side of things is how untrustworthy allot reviewers are. The one i see that sometimes shows on the headphone sub, i really can't handle how his reviews favour stuff in the $500 - 2000 area. When diminishing returns kick in hard after $400 for headphones/IEM's & has once shown how he can't handle that his reviews wouldn't hold water under blind test conditions. I highly doubt he remember all of them by touch which was his cop out on that claim. 

When harman got reviewers to do listening tests they did worse than salesman's and owned by trained listeners not to mention the fave speaker by reviewers was the worst one out of the whole test. lol

Not to mention i loved how in a podcast about etymotic, one guy wen't on how the ER4XR fit sucks and not netural despite having a video gushing how it the best netural IEM?. How in the fuck do these guy's get views when this means i can't trust what they say and forcing to do your own research or see if you demo gear to see if you like it before trying it.

Oh i forgot that because they in a community that punishes any dissent and a S/N ratio so low that its very easy for misinformation to get passed as fact like. How EQ is this evil that in reality can turn a good speaker/headphone into a fantastic one.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm sad because I have to tell my extremely cool roommates that I'm moving and I'm not sure how to approach it....there's no lease tho so at least there's that...


----------



## ohmachidai (Jul 5, 2019)

I have a _horrible _time coming up with names. I just created a new oc that will remain nameless until I upload her ;o; 

I'm also not good at designing so shes pretty generic too.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 9, 2019)

I had an unpleasant encounter with a "musician" on a train today... He was playing an accordion right next to me, it was incredibly loud. When I asked him to stop he just kept going. I got up, asked him again. He just wouldn't stop.
When I left the compartment because fuck that shit he kept following me. He got really close and kept asking me what my problem was. When I told him that his loud music a) isn't allowed and b) that it annoyed the fuck out of me he just kept going on and on about how he has to earn money...
Look. I don't give a shit about any of that. I don't want to be blasted by loud "music". And no, I don't want to give you money for pissing me off... Get. A. Job.
It's not my fault that he came to this country and can't find work now! That is no reason to annoy others!
When I told him to leave me alone he got even closer... As I got out the train he kept following me. When I wanted to go to the train's staff to report him he tried to make me trip.

If I see him on a train again and if he gets that close to me again I am going to annihilate him.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> I had an unpleasant encounter with a "musician" on a train today... He was playing an accordion right next to me, it was incredibly loud. When I asked him to stop he just kept going. I got up, asked him again. He just wouldn't stop.
> When I left the compartment because fuck that shit he kept following me. He got really close and kept asking me what my problem was. When I told him that his loud music a) isn't allowed and b) that it annoyed the fuck out of me he just kept going on and on about how he has to earn money...
> Look. I don't give a shit about any of that. I don't want to be blasted by loud "music". And no, I don't want to give you money for pissing me off... Get. A. Job.
> It's not my fault that he came to this country and can't find work now! That is no reason to annoy others!
> ...



Almost worth telling him you have a hearing problem, to see if that would get him to be quiet.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Almost worth telling him you have a hearing problem, to see if that would get him to be quiet.


I took out my headphones and set them to full volume. It hurt but it drowned out his voice as he stood next to me...

Now the question is... If he does approach me again (these street musicians are regularly on the same trains, begging for money) should I wreck him or throw myself on the ground and call for help so others will wreck him for me? :V
I am not even exaggerating here. I asked him to stop twice and then left, he kept following me. He has it coming if he does it again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> I took out my headphones and set them to full volume. It hurt but it drowned out his voice as he stood next to me...
> 
> Now the question is... If he does approach me again (these street musicians are regularly on the same trains, begging for money) should I wreck him or throw myself on the ground and call for help so others will wreck him for me? :V
> I am not even exaggerating here. I asked him to stop twice and then left, he kept following me. He has it coming if he does it again.



Go into the train toilet, maybe. He is unlikely to follow you in there.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Go into the train toilet, maybe. He is unlikely to follow you in there.


Yo. Have you BEEN in one of those?
...Have you SMELLED one of those?!
Also, I ain't gonna run. I just want him to leave me alone...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Yo. Have you BEEN in one of those?
> ...Have you SMELLED one of those?!
> Also, I ain't gonna run. I just want him to leave me alone...



Have you considered learning the accordion? ;3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Have you considered learning the accordion? ;3


----------



## LaughingFox (Jul 15, 2019)

People who throw hate at furries on reddit have clearly never been introduced the the hot, steaming, garbage fire that was an anime con in the 90’s.  That is all...


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 15, 2019)

Movie remakes.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 15, 2019)

LaughingFox said:


> People who throw hate at furries on reddit have clearly never been introduced the the hot, steaming, garbage fire that was an anime con in the 90’s.  That is all...



The cringe culture there is whole new level of low there. They bash anyone different from them and the subs are poorly run dumps full of edgy teens worse than who they bash. 

One brony hate sub was banned for raiding and giving death threats, i have no idea how non-furry online hubs are still around since most of them are just hate pits full of people too dumb to converse with.


----------



## LaughingFox (Jul 15, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> The cringe culture there is whole new level of low there. They bash anyone different from them and the subs are poorly run dumps full of edgy teens worse than who they bash.
> 
> One brony hate sub was banned for raiding and giving death threats, i have no idea how non-furry online hubs are still around since most of them are just hate pits full of people too dumb to converse with.



Oh it’s not even just specific Subs. Even in random ones if the subject comes up it just takes one person and then it’s open season on furries! 
“Omg they’re so cringey and weird!” Like punk ass I will throw you in a time machine, send you to Animazment circa 95-99 and SO HELP ME GOD I WILL SHOW YOU WHAT REAL CRINGE IS!!! You know what DIDN’T happen to me at a furry con? I wasn’t mansplained to every 5 feet! I wasn’t mocked about a fandom from the merch table I WAS BUYING THE FANDOM MERCH FROM!!! Oh, you think furries are bad?? Try walking down artist ally in the day! Not enough trigger warnings on this planet!!! And never, not once, have I ever felt unsafe around furries! Animazment 99? Triple locked our hotel room door and called my dad to describe what the guys looked like if we ended up being assaulted and murdered before we got home. 

You know nothing of cringe, you little John snows of Reddit...


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 15, 2019)

You can even point how the site there on is true cringe which is easy butthurt from them. Because every sub breaks there own rules by a mod team who sound 14 and a userbase who forgot they were on youtube/9gag with this self importance. You can't even use there paranormal subs with a screaming atheist neckbeard choking on his tendies. lol 

Furry hate is gotta be dumbest and oldest online trend that should be dead by now. Because they can't handle some cool dude with female jackalfolk from DnD Shirt or colourful fursuiter dancing around.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 16, 2019)

The Illuminati are Minecraft redstone engineer's and Minecraft redstone engineer's are teaching NASA and they are the Illuminati what the fuck do we do?!!!?


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 16, 2019)

Self diagnosers who stigmatize and discriminate those who are SHOWING SYMPTOMS OF and ACTUALLY HAVE what they claim they have but they themselves never got checked.

My sister in law not diagnosed with PTSD yet felt extreme anger towards me for a month for having an emotional flashback that made me terrified and scream a lot. Still will not let me visit at all.


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Self diagnosers who stigmatize and discriminate those who are SHOWING SYMPTOMS OF and ACTUALLY HAVE what they claim they have but they themselves never got checked.
> 
> My sister in law not diagnosed with PTSD yet felt extreme anger towards me for a month for having an emotional flashback that made me terrified and scream a lot. Still will not let me visit at all.



I see this a lot in the fandom, unfortunately, and usually as a justification for bad behavior.

I am an admin in a roleplay group in Second Life.  In the last few years, we've had to ban a few people for repeatedly breaking the rules.  These were consistent players, not newcomers, they knew the rules but they were always testing the limits and then trying to argue with staff.  This included harassment of other players, just generally being dicks or invading other people's RP and trying to make everything about THEIR character.

When they still didn't get their way, especially when faced with a temporary ban from events, suddenly they were autistic or had some other mental stuff going on and believed that was a valid excuse for breaking rules they knew were in place.

"Mental stuff" is rampant in the fandom, it's probably one of the reasons there is so much creativity.  We always try to keep that in mind as staff.  But when the same person's name keeps coming up in complaints by other players for trying to dominate RP, or starting OOC arguments because the RP isn't going in their character's favor, or they're trying to introduce out-of-theme stuff to the RP that they KNOW is not allowed (like a helicopter in a medieval city). . .let's just say we're all adults in that group.  There has to be some personal accountability for behavior, especially after several warnings.

I really hated having to perma-ban players, especially because I know they go and tell other players how "unfair" and "mean" the staff are - like they were just banned without explanation or reason.  It gives the whole RP group a bad name. . .and, again, they play the victim, and say we were picking on them because they have a "mental problem."


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 17, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I see this a lot in the fandom, unfortunately, and usually as a justification for bad behavior.
> 
> I am an admin in a roleplay group in Second Life.  In the last few years, we've had to ban a few people for repeatedly breaking the rules.  These were consistent players, not newcomers, they knew the rules but they were always testing the limits and then trying to argue with staff.  This included harassment of other players, just generally being dicks or invading other people's RP and trying to make everything about THEIR character.
> 
> ...



Aaaaah, the ones that use their um... "illnesses" as an excuse. That's rather pathetic of them and embarrasses real mentally ill folks like myself and gets us friggen stigmatized. D; Gotta love em!! 
"omg I'm sorry I told you to die I'm bipolar lololololol kthks" ...Morons!! D=


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 17, 2019)

Two people called out of work today, it's hot and humid as sweaty balls outside, I have a flat tire, AND thunderstorms are on the way.


----------



## MikeTheBrownFox (Jul 17, 2019)

Lately I have started to feel that I have no passion to push forward with my art. I am unsuccessful and can't make any money. People only support me because they feel bad for me. I want to quit, but I only keep pushing because one person says they'll miss me.

Why am I doing this to myself? Just so I can suffer even more?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 17, 2019)

I bought a wake up light that is pretty disappointing. That's what I get for spending 40 bucks instead of 200 bucks! It was kinda promising though, it can even be controlled through the Google assistant. Unfortunately the speaker in it is utter garbage and it can't be turned off in any of its modes.
Back to Amazon it goes  At least I can get my money back


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 25, 2019)

I hate customers who get mad at you when you don't laugh at a shit joke with poor delivery.​


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 26, 2019)

I hate one particular family member who just calls on me for everything instead of standing on his/her own two legs.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 26, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> I hate one particular family member who just calls on me for everything instead of standing on his/her own two legs.



Cut them off.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 26, 2019)

Life sucks.  Can I quit?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 26, 2019)

Borderlands 3, Phoenix Point and Mechwarrior 5 are all going to be Epic Exclusives. This sucks. At least I can get Phoenix Point and Borderlands 3 on Xbox One I suppose, but now I have to wait another year for Mechwarrior 5 to get on Steam...


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 26, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Self diagnosers who stigmatize and discriminate those who are SHOWING SYMPTOMS OF and ACTUALLY HAVE what they claim they have but they themselves never got checked.
> 
> My sister in law not diagnosed with PTSD yet felt extreme anger towards me for a month for having an emotional flashback that made me terrified and scream a lot. Still will not let me visit at all.



Late reply.   Heard that though!

I wish I could just pretend to have a mental problem, but I have to deal with the real thing.  (I got diagnosed with Major Depressive disorder)


----------



## Catdog (Jul 26, 2019)

On the subject of mental illness, trying to describe your symptoms only for someone to pipe up "oh I get that all the time". Like...no, I've seen your "panic attacks" karen you just zone out a little. I get symptoms that look enough like a heart attack I've been hospitalized twice from em . :|


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2019)

disposable


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm having severe issues with my family right now...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 27, 2019)

I had a shit day at work today, felt like killing everyone.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm a wimp
a Gullible, Hypocritical, angry wimp  
Those are my bads


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Jul 28, 2019)

Why is it so frickng hard for me to find one denim jackets in a thraft store, it can't be that hard but every thraft store i go to don't have one and the owers just say try different thraft shop, it just make want to punch something.


----------



## rekcerW (Jul 29, 2019)

Feeling like you're on a dead-end street and working toward nowhere. Particularily watching jobs on the project I'm on get handed out to fucking nobodies that don't even want to get a ticket or so much as an apprenticeship in the trade they're literally working in.

The boss wants to be some fucking big hero in the shithole of a town in the middle of nowhere he lives in, so he's been handing out jobs left right and center to whatever fucking joe-blow yahoo that he got drunk with on days off living there and now we're loaded up with fucking nobody labourers who are getting paid journeyman rate to not have a fucking clue what they're doing. All the while, us far and few between actual journeymen get to sit on the sidelines until we suddenly assume responsibility when a job that requires actual knowledge of the trade we fucking put our hours and schooling toward pops up. That's when we take the wheel, and get to watch these nobodies be useless fucks that do nothing more than mouth off about eachother because they're all fucking unticketed fucks that actually don't know what they're doing and are all from the same shithole in the middle of nowhere and all up in eachother's business. ARGH. Fucking small-town bullshit mentality and everybody else is an idiot.

I want out so bad.


----------



## Joni (Jul 29, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Life sucks.  Can I quit?


----------



## Nanominyo (Jul 29, 2019)

Hmmm something there really annoys me is that a lot of psychologists thinks that people can have something in for the Autism spectrum while also have ADHD.
You can in fact not have both as the Autism spectrum is a collection of a lot of stuff from a lot of mental illnesses, aka why there isn't two you can put in the same box.
It's unbelieveable how many people I meet who say they got both aspergers and ADHD and when it's 4/5 of those I meet on my way then you can easily conclude there is one of those two you diffiently do not have.
Also because Autism spectrum is a collection. You got a bit of a sociopath, a bit of ADHD, a bit of a ton other metal illnesses, but without it being majoring you...

But what bothers me even worse is that the autism spectrum is given to everyone who walks up and say "hey I feel different than others" and parents are out there saying their kids got ADHD because the kid was crawling on the outside of the playhouse instead of inside.
I know people who get the wrong treatment because they were diagnosed inside the Autism spectrum, herunder one with PTSD - which I know for sure she has - and I'm like. She is never gonna be functional in today's society with the wrong help. 

I just don't understand how something so major can be diagnosed so wrongly and why aspergers and ADHD is just given to anyone who walks up and say they got it.
I myself was diagnosed with Asperger's when I was young but walking up today I would be told I never had it. Special now where I've passed with top grades in both cultural and psychology and have looked on mental minds around the world. 
Aspergers are given to about every 5th person, and estimated to be around 1/5th of the world population, but if that's true, then it's not a mental Illness, just a way of functioning for a big part of the world's population.
It can also be said everyone strive to be special and egoistic (aka why self-diagnosing exist) which results in a huge amount of fake information about something.
I could go on about this, special now where I also begin majoring in social and cultural studies...


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 30, 2019)

I cannot vent with 100% honesty so I better keep that for myself


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 30, 2019)

Dalirous said:


> Hmmm something there really annoys me is that a lot of psychologists thinks that people can have something in for the Autism spectrum while also have ADHD.
> You can in fact not have both as the Autism spectrum is a collection of a lot of stuff from a lot of mental illnesses, aka why there isn't two you can put in the same box.
> It's unbelieveable how many people I meet who say they got both aspergers and ADHD and when it's 4/5 of those I meet on my way then you can easily conclude there is one of those two you diffiently do not have.
> Also because Autism spectrum is a collection. You got a bit of a sociopath, a bit of ADHD, a bit of a ton other metal illnesses, but without it being majoring you...
> ...



Wat, i don't understand your gripe on ADHD and ASD. ASD is different levels of autism from high functioning Asperger's  to classic autism, with HFA being in the middle. While adult ADHD is a chemical imbalance in frontal lobe with totally different set of issues, its more than just poor attention span which everyone assumes it is. 

All that wall of text, you don't understand co-morbid disorders with ASD.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 30, 2019)

My foot still hurts like fuckery. I had surgery on it after kicking it through a window, severing two tendons and some arteries and causing nerve damage.

I can't sleep because of the pain. It's getting better but, damn. Don't kick panes of glass. Lesson learned.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 30, 2019)

We got you bro


----------



## Nanominyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Wat, i don't understand your gripe on ADHD and ASD. ASD is different levels of autism from high functioning Asperger's  to classic autism, with HFA being in the middle. While adult ADHD is a chemical imbalance in frontal lobe with totally different set of issues, its more than just poor attention span which everyone assumes it is.
> 
> All that wall of text, you don't understand co-morbid disorders with ASD.


I got ASD
But I also know that in my local area everyone with ASD also got ADHD and I passed with top grades in social, psychology and culture classes. I know my shit, I’m just not native in English.
The state also tried to push me into their care - more money for them, and even tried to push ADHD on me because I overthink and have five conversations in my head at once together with the fact that the man giving me these diagnosis was a new and stranger to me made me sit in a new position every fifth minute, but for me I know I don’t got ADHD, and while you may say oh you can have both at once you actually can’t because why does everyone withASD then also get diagnosed with ADHD? Plus most ASD is a mixture breed, so naturally they got some of the ADHD forms like five conversations in their head at once, leg bouncing from sensory overload and so on but that does not mean they have ADHD.


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

I hate fixing another plumbers work! Or HVAC! It's called glue!! And you gotta twist the pipe, not just put them together!! Idiot!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 30, 2019)

Hair falling out. Getting bald spot. Not sexy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Hair falling out. Getting bald spot. Not sexy.



Bruce Willis, Vin Diesel and Dwayne Johnson are all still sexy though.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 31, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Hair falling out. Getting bald spot. Not sexy.



I'm getting there myself.  Kind of at the point where I don't know what to do when getting a hair cut. Next time think ill just tell em to do whatever and surprise me.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 31, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> I'm getting there myself.  Kind of at the point where I don't know what to do when getting a hair cut. Next time think ill just tell em to do whatever and surprise me.


Right now I've got something between an undercut and a high and tight. I comb the top over a bit once it grows out.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 31, 2019)

I kinda wanna be bald
kinda wanna have long-hair 
idk, I look ken kaneki and eren yaeger but both out of shape


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 31, 2019)

Dalirous said:


> I got ASD
> But I also know that in my local area everyone with ASD also got ADHD and I passed with top grades in social, psychology and culture classes. I know my shit, I’m just not native in English.
> The state also tried to push me into their care - more money for them, and even tried to push ADHD on me because I overthink and have five conversations in my head at once together with the fact that the man giving me these diagnosis was a new and stranger to me made me sit in a new position every fifth minute, but for me I know I don’t got ADHD, and while you may say oh you can have both at once you actually can’t because why does everyone withASD then also get diagnosed with ADHD? Plus most ASD is a mixture breed, so naturally they got some of the ADHD forms like five conversations in their head at once, leg bouncing from sensory overload and so on but that does not mean they have ADHD.



My psychiatrist isn't sure if I have ASD or ADHD. It's confusing. =/


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 1, 2019)

I just know I'll never do this.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> I just know I'll never do this.


I might stoop to it...


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 1, 2019)

Ugh I swear drivers in my town have this thing where they like to pull out in front of you very slowly.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 1, 2019)

Reading the political section on this forum gives me heartburn.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Aug 1, 2019)

I hate a particular member of my family with such a fervent rage, but so long as I'm unable to afford my own place, I have no choice but to put up with them. Every little stupid thing that pops into their head they're too lazy to do, no matter how important or laughably stupid it is, I'm the one who has to do it. God forbid I get just ONE of my days off from work where I actually get to RELAX AND REST!


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 2, 2019)

I accidentally ran over an opossum on the way home tonight.    I hate running over animals. 

Thank fuck it wasn’t a cat or dog though.  I couldn’t deal.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Aug 2, 2019)

I watched the Henry Danger musical special. Absolutely despised Frankie Grande's over-the-top gayness. Why was he allowed to do that? I usually don't give a crap whether someone is gay or not, but Frankie took it WAY TOO FAR!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2019)

Just feelin' pretty hopeless today. :]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2019)

I can't tell how much of my current mood is due to my tolerance for the world's bullshit finally being completely exhausted, and how much is just a consequence of adjusting to a lowered SSRI dose. Either way, it feels like self-respect is the only thing that's kept me from losing my shit over the past few days (one of which I left work early after barely sleeping and feeling physically ill). The scary thing is, it kind of feels *good* in a twisted way, like ripping off a scab to taste one's own blood. 
Is this what the Dark Side feels like?


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 5, 2019)

I WANNA FUCKING DIE
someone: Same....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I WANNA FUCKING DIE
> someone: Same....


I want to live long enough to tell everyone "I told you so" about a multitude of things.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 5, 2019)

Better to have loved and lost, then never at all.  But it still hurts.

I hope too, one day, my optimism will be rewarded.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 6, 2019)

T-shirt cuts seem to be a half a size smaller as of late. And I haven't gotten fatter.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 7, 2019)

Well, I've been working on a set or artwork with someone, all this week... a set of five pics..... and - it took me several hours, over the past day and a half (off and on)...... to complete the final three pose ideas....

I'm a little exhausted - that it took this much time (this time around); but also *relieved* - that the work is now done.... and, after we draw them out, line, and color them - the poses are going to look *awesome* and *great*.....

So... tonight - I've got kinda half of a vent, on one hand... half a giddy chuckle, on the other...


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 7, 2019)

Co-workers left the windows down on the fuel truck last night and it poured down rain...

No there’s a big puddle on the floor, and all the papers are wet.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 7, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Co-workers left the windows down on the fuel truck last night and it poured down rain...
> 
> No there’s a big puddle on the floor, and all the papers are wet.



now you know what I have to get into every time I drive. Fuck land rover.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 15, 2019)

I got a bit ahead of myself and posted this originally in a thread with "vent" as its title (not this one). I deleted that post when I realized my error.

If there's something irritating me these days, it's karaoke. There's an establishment that was set up only two houses away, and on most days (and practically every week), all they do is mostly play the same songs over and over and over again. It got to the point that one night, the party didn't end until well after midnight. I could hear the people screaming in delight while lying down in bed. What was even worse was when it first opened (summer 2018), it played all week long at full volume for two months. It was like the sound system was playing inside my home. Unfortunately, the authorities, being quite skeletal in resources, only did the minimum to make sure people weren't bothered. I've resigned myself to this fate, bought a portable speaker, and started listening to NPR. I don't seem to enjoy much mainstream music anymore.

I already have many things troubling my mind, but this is the one that's tiring me the most. Sorry if I'm bothering anyone with this.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 15, 2019)

I have episodic migraines—not quite chronic, but still so frequent they make it hard to do just about anything. I’ve had them for years and they can last up to three days at a time, several times a month or even a couple times a week (13 days migraine-free is the longest I’ve gone). I was never treated for them. They’re so frequent and unpredictable, in fact, that I’ve developed a habit of carrying painkillers on my person at all times and am somewhat afraid to go to just about any social outing

If any other furries out here have migraines, you probably feel my pain on this one:

I’m now 18 and _finally _trying to seek treatment for my migraines so that I can get a job and go to school like any other person (I missed so much of high school because of this that I had to be homeschooled). Although my entire family has seen how difficult it is for me to function during a migraine, they still insist that I can get a job in the meantime and that I need to ‘learn to deal with these kinds of things’—as if these are just regular headaches that will go away if I take a little ibuprofen, and as if I haven’t been trying to cope with them all by myself for most of my life. I’m so, so, so sick of my debilitating pain being treated like an overreaction so that I can laze around and sleep all day (on top of insomnia, I hardly sleep at all during migraine attacks because sleeping can worsen them). I _want_ to get a job and go to college and become successful and self-sufficient!!! I just need them to understand that I’m not being a whiny little bitch to keep ‘mooching’ off my parents—this is an actual problem that I had to wait to take care of, and contrary to their belief, I _wish_ I could actually be living my life right now. Hell, I wish I hadn’t missed out on living so much of my life already because of this (on top of other reasons)

Migraines suck.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 17, 2019)

I think I lost a friend today. All over a stupid book I had nothing to do with.

I guess I’m transitioning into adulthood, so it’s fitting, right? If people suddenly start hating me for no reason, it’s for the best that we part ways.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm trying to get sectioned under the mental health act (committed to a psychiatric hospital) because I just can't stop losing my shit. Not going into details but I actually stabbed myself in the head because I can't take it anymore.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 20, 2019)

This is probably a silly vent, but it’s how I feel so that’s that. 

MLP FIM has come to an end, and I can’t get myself to watch the last two seasons. 

It was started around the time I finished high school.  High school so far has been the lowest point of my life.  I was severely depressed, lost interest in everything I ever loved, and it didn’t help that I had a friend who I viewed through rose colored glasses.  But turns out she was just a narcissist, didn’t really care about me, and pushed me over the edge one night by doing something I don’t think I may ever forgive her for.  I really am lucky to even be alive today.  

Anyway, after all that.  I discovered MLP after seeing the Winter Wrap Up song and I was instantly hooked.  Like I really really loved the show.  It was that glimmer of hope that I could be interested in things again, something to keep on and look forward to everyday.

And now to see it end is heartbreaking to me.  I just can’t watch it end cause I know I’m just gonna be an emotional wreck when I do. 

I hate to compare it to this, but it’s similar to watching someone you love die of old age.  You’re happy they had a good run, and the memories you made along the way, but you still just can’t quite let go.  

So yeah.  That’s that.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 20, 2019)

I feel like leaving this world


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 20, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> This is probably a silly vent, but it’s how I feel so that’s that.
> 
> MLP FIM has come to an end, and I can’t get myself to watch the last two seasons.
> 
> ...



I can't say I've been through exactly the same thing, but I loved MLP FIM and I'm a little sad it's all over. I mostly regret never having contributed anything to the herd. I never even drew my OC and didn't really engage with other fans.

Also my entire collection of MLP figurines got lost when I moved house... I felt like a part of me died and watching the show makes me sad as a result.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 20, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> This is probably a silly vent, but it’s how I feel so that’s that.
> 
> MLP FIM has come to an end, and I can’t get myself to watch the last two seasons.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I understand this, fren. It’s similar to my experience with Adventure Time- I just refuse to watch the end of it, because I know that it’ll just make me cry, knowing that it’s all over. I’ve been roleplaying with an AT OC that I’ve had for years as well, and I just can’t bear the thought of retiring that character for good. So that only makes it worse.

I feel ya, fren.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 20, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Honestly, I understand this, fren. It’s similar to my experience with Adventure Time- I just refuse to watch the end of it, because I know that it’ll just make me cry, knowing that it’s all over. I’ve been roleplaying with an AT OC that I’ve had for years as well, and I just can’t bear the thought of retiring that character for good. So that only makes it worse.
> 
> I feel ya, fren.


It's nearly the end of a fascinating, story-focused era in TV animation. Once anime completely moves away from following trends, that might usher in the start of another era.

Personally, I missed the train when it came to MLP, but it was interesting to watch the movement regardless. Kept listening to this for a good while:


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 20, 2019)

i need to hit the gym eesh


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 20, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> I can't say I've been through exactly the same thing, but I loved MLP FIM and I'm a little sad it's all over. I mostly regret never having contributed anything to the herd. I never even drew my OC and didn't really engage with other fans.
> 
> Also my entire collection of MLP figurines got lost when I moved house... I felt like a part of me died and watching the show makes me sad as a result.






MCtheBeardie said:


> Honestly, I understand this, fren. It’s similar to my experience with Adventure Time- I just refuse to watch the end of it, because I know that it’ll just make me cry, knowing that it’s all over. I’ve been roleplaying with an AT OC that I’ve had for years as well, and I just can’t bear the thought of retiring that character for good. So that only makes it worse.
> 
> I feel ya, fren.



Thank y’all. <3  

I’m glad y’all commented.  It makes me feel less silly for feeling the way I do about it.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 22, 2019)

My roommate broke his leg at a concert sunday(August 18th) and I've been waiting on him hand and foot to the extreme for the last 5 days. 

Walking to the pharmacy a very long way to get his meds, walking to a supermarket to get him food, dumping his bed pan and urine jug, moving his pillows and adjusting his bed and linen.

he's asked me to help him bathe in sunday.

I'm losing it.

i snapped at him when he complained that I didn't come when he called me. 

At 2 Am.

I get up at 4 to get to work.

I haven't had more than 3 hours sleep in 5 days.

thank God he has a girlfriend who gives enough of a dam N to come over and help when I am at work, cuz this is probably going to become a "whatever happened to baby Jane" kind of thing.

cuz he's also my fraternal twin brother, and he caused his own accident.

Don't know why I ever agreed to move in with him in the first place.

Vent over and it felt so good.


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 23, 2019)

Not entirely a vent, but I don't know if I particularly want to make an entire thread about this. But something that has been bothering me for the past almost ten years.

Occasionally, I feel kinda like I can't breathe in all the way. Like my chest is tight or something and it's difficult to fill my lungs with air properly. It's kind of an uncomfortable feeling more than anything, and it only happens once in a while, and then kinda goes away for a bit. It's happening right now though which is why it has been brought to my attention again. The amount of time I have it for seems to vary, it sometimes is just a couple or few days, or it will happen for longer or shorter amounts of time. I never really said much of it since it never effected me negatively other than being annoying and uncomfortable. But I've never gotten a solid answer as to why it happens or what it is. When it first started happening, I kinda thought it was another thing I was overthinking and was just a weird tick I developed, to try to breathe in more, but it's an off-and-on thing that happens.

I started wondering if it was asthma I somehow developed, but I looked that up and I don't get coughing or wheezing. I don't hyperventilate either (unless I get really freaked out somehow but that doesn't happen that often). My only other thought might be from anxiety, but it's not like I always feel anxious. Like right now, I am just sitting in my bed. I can kinda ease it a bit if I take some long deep breaths, but I don't know. Unless it is subconscious anxiety, if that is even a thing that exists? Like I don't really feel anxious but there is something that is subconsciously making me anxious and I'm just not directly aware of it. The only thing I can think of that is happening right now is that my brother got sick last night with either food poisoning or some stomach flu which caused him to vomit, and I have a fear of vomiting, and though I never heard or saw him vomiting, I do not want to end up vomiting myself (though I think i will be fine because I haven't felt sick at all). But that might have been was caused it since I think the breathing problem started again today.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 31, 2019)

Got a bachelor party to go to this evening for the whole weekend. 

Problem is that I only know one of the guys there.  My sister’s fiancé. 

I hate meeting new people.  Especially when I know their personalities differ from mine.   Which of course there’s nothing wrong with that, it’s just gonna make me feel awkward and out of place.


----------



## Simo (Aug 31, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> My roommate broke his leg at a concert sunday(August 18th) and I've been waiting on him hand and foot to the extreme for the last 5 days.
> 
> Walking to the pharmacy a very long way to get his meds, walking to a supermarket to get him food, dumping his bed pan and urine jug, moving his pillows and adjusting his bed and linen.
> 
> ...



That can be very stressful, to cafe for somebody, in such a situation. But I'm happy to see you seem to be keeping a sense of humor about it with the "Whatever happened to Baby Jane" reference.

"If only I wasn't in this chair!"

"But you are Blanche, you are..."

.........geez, that was an amazing and scary film. Hope things work out better, then in the film. You weren't by any chance a childhood star, now faded to obscurity?


----------



## Simo (Aug 31, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> This is probably a silly vent, but it’s how I feel so that’s that.
> 
> MLP FIM has come to an end, and I can’t get myself to watch the last two seasons.
> 
> ...



I've been much the same, with season 8 and 9; have just watched a bit of season 8, with this desire to 'save it' for.......Who can say when?

There was a curious shrine at Bronycon, to the end of the series....if I can figure out how to post pics here without them being sideways, I'll have to post it, along with some others.

But I hear ya...it was sad, or bittersweet, even at the con, the feeling of the end of an era.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 31, 2019)

Simo said:


> That can be very stressful, to cafe for somebody, in such a situation. But I'm happy to see you seem to be keeping a sense of humor about it with the "Whatever happened to Baby Jane" reference.
> 
> "If only I wasn't in this chair!"
> 
> ...


Thanks Simo. He just had ankle surgery on Wednesday so we are back to square one.
nice to see someone else who watches old horror/psychological thrillers.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 31, 2019)

For the last, oh, 15 years, I have been totally drained mentally and physically. People treated me like I was a lazy piece of shit, but I'm not. I have lots of ambition, and high standards for myself.  But I'm always so tired, no matter how much I sleep. 
A month ago, my doctor suggested I do a sleep study. A week ago, I did the sleep study and was diagnosed with sleep apnea. Where the fuck was this doctor 15 years ago? I have dropped out of college twice, have $Texas in student loans, and nothing to show for it because I couldn't stay awake in class and was always too exhausted to study.
Now they are going to give me a CPAP so I don't die on my sleep, and have energy like a normal person during the day. I guess this is a good thing, but I'm still pissed off at something ... the world ... doctors, everything.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 31, 2019)

I don't even know where to start my vent since I have more than a million things to talk about. But let's go to the core of all the problems. Autism. 
The only thing that I'm thankful for is that I'm not one of these "low functioning" autistics, as in I'm not just a pile of flesh and bone who's brain dead and just sit there and doing nothing at all. But maybe I'm wrong, perhaps at least those don't feel the pain of being looked at differently and having life become a burden for them. 

People think this disease isn't "that serious" compared to many other types. At least, they don't think that we suffer that much from it. Perhaps that would've been true if we weren't really treated differently when it comes to society's standards. Everyone thinks we're special, freaks, psychopaths, etc. Therefore they don't want to have anything to do with us and just shut us out. 

Yes, they do have a point. I have been to tons of social groups and I see how it works. We are fucked in the mind. Intelligent at times, but fucked. At least that's the reason why I have no friends in person. The thing that pisses me off the most is when people dare to tell us to be proud of who we are. 

Well...is this what are we supposed to be proud of? Isolation?


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 31, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> I don't even know where to start my vent since I have more than a million things to talk about. But let's go to the core of all the problems. Autism.
> The only thing that I'm thankful for is that I'm not one of these "low functioning" autistics, as in I'm not just a pile of flesh and bone who's brain dead and just sit there and doing nothing at all. But maybe I'm wrong, perhaps at least those don't feel the pain of being looked at differently and having life become a burden for them.
> 
> People think this disease isn't "that serious" compared to many other types. At least, they don't think that we suffer that much from it. Perhaps that would've been true if we weren't really treated differently when it comes to society's standards. Everyone thinks we're special, freaks, psychopaths, etc. Therefore they don't want to have anything to do with us and just shut us out.
> ...



I feel this.

I hate my life.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 31, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> I feel this.
> 
> I hate my life.


Indeed. I am for certain sure that God intended for us to be doomed from the beginning. But the question is why? Aren't all men created equal?


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 31, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Indeed. I am for certain sure that God intended for us to be doomed from the beginning. But the question is why? Aren't all men created equal?



It's funny, I sometimes think I'm the second coming of Jesus and that I'm suffering for humanity's sins. I'm convinced that I've had stigmata on more than one occasion. I wish I was joking.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 31, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> It's funny, I sometimes think I'm the second coming of Jesus and that I'm suffering for humanity's sins. I'm convinced that I've had stigmata on more than one occasion. I wish I was joking.


I wish I was as well. But of course that's how society works. Just put the blame on somebody else who's weaker and the problem is solved!


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 15, 2019)

Regarding audiophiles, Holy shit the whole objective craze that going on is just from assholes who want everyone to know how smart they are. Just had 4 arguments on how the ER4XR being 1% max distortion wise is inaudible and its at fucking 100db a level that will kill your hearing in +1 min. That i need to show a DBT proof when i say why i don't use lossy audio as if lossless audio users are all lying.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 15, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> I don't even know where to start my vent since I have more than a million things to talk about. But let's go to the core of all the problems. Autism.
> The only thing that I'm thankful for is that I'm not one of these "low functioning" autistics, as in I'm not just a pile of flesh and bone who's brain dead and just sit there and doing nothing at all. But maybe I'm wrong, perhaps at least those don't feel the pain of being looked at differently and having life become a burden for them.
> 
> People think this disease isn't "that serious" compared to many other types. At least, they don't think that we suffer that much from it. Perhaps that would've been true if we weren't really treated differently when it comes to society's standards. Everyone thinks we're special, freaks, psychopaths, etc. Therefore they don't want to have anything to do with us and just shut us out.
> ...



Fren, I feel ya. I used to be in the same place, once. A few things happened to me that changed my mentality on Autism, but just know that I support you through these tough times, fren.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Fren, I feel ya. I used to be in the same place, once. A few things happened to me that changed my mentality on Autism, but just know that I support you through these tough times, fren.


Thanks MC, I really appreciate it. I’ll be there for you as well.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 17, 2019)

Gotta love when you are finally sitting down to work on some art and commissions when all your motivation gets smacked down by a piece of shit that has the burning desire to make me stay miserable.

This fucking shit just doesn't want to leave me be. Cease and _fucking desist. _He has tried blocking evading me, has harassed my irl friend's entire family on Facebook trying to tell them she's in danger because of me and that he's friends with her (and she hates him), and now, another friend of mine on Twitter made an irrelevant post about a creepy person that had been stalking her before, just saying "please don't message me about this person". Well Mr. Shit head decided to respond VERY hypocritically saying "you shouldn't have to put up with stuff you don't need to!" or whatever. FUCK I ACTUALLY I WANT TO STRANGLE THIS MOTHERFUCKER. I seriously feel that he will be stalking me for the rest of my life. That I might need to just completely leave the internet. Because I can't get away from this pedophilic, zoophilic, snuff-loving, blood lusting fucking shit stain of the Earth.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 3, 2019)

Before I got sleep, I need to let this out again.
Basically most of my drawing which I had had worked on was erased , like the layer was empty. I even saved it the day before.
I mean what the fuck is this bullshit. 
Why the fuck was the layer cleared and only the sketch layer left.

I mean was able to redraw it now with progress pictures I had but I still am at the beginning again.


----------



## angel~the~kitty~kat (Oct 3, 2019)

Ok I'm gonna vent about something that I absolutely hate to see but it happens way too often. People. Faking. Mental. Illness. I see it all the fucking time and it just pisses me the fuck off. Like the one time that really fucking got me was when my own girlfriend faked my mental illness. For context, I have Anorexia Nervosa, and it's a fucking pain in the ass to say the least, and this bitch would always find some way to bring it up so she can fake it right in front of my face to gain some "sympathy points". I won't go into details, but this BITCH was so fucking bad at faking it was just painfully obvious that she was lying with every "Oh pity me" word she says. Alright I'm done I just can't fucking stand it.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 3, 2019)

Okay I had been composing BGMs and drawing tons of images for *literally seven freaking years*.
Not long after I started figure out advanced techniques, my Android lagged as h-.. oopsie, otherworld. And it was not a great decision to get rid of it *by disabling auto file backups*.
Then I lost my phone when it was *handed* to one of my family *for the first time in forever*.

I lost faith.

Yep, all the latest fursona designs, musics and waddawaddaz all vaporized like I had been doing nothing.
My lousy dream of being a video game designer is completely dismantled.
_
MEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRG_

Sigh... Iz haz to be a happy kitty, Terry.... One consolation in the misery is.... That loss of my phone and everything besides it made my reason completely dematerialized---which was already weaken to some state due to several miseries on my human relationships---had my long lurking desire (aka. instinct) to blast out. Ta-daa! Here I am, your feral desire!

_MEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW_

Welp, that made me here, I'm pretty sure about that. (These have no connection to the quote that I have a life lost or whatsoever)

After all, I'm really happy here with our _furiends_!! X3


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

I don’t really have much to say other than I like the exchange student in my culinary class and I think he likes me too, but my brain keeps telling me to keep my distance and to just cut him out entirely which is... really dumb. Yet I find myself keeping my distance for some reason. Why am I like this?


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I don’t really have much to say other than I like the exchange student in my culinary class and I think he likes me too, but my brain keeps telling me to keep my distance and to just cut him out entirely which is... really dumb. Yet I find myself keeping my distance for some reason. Why am I like this?


I'm not sure why you're like that in this situation...but I will say that it's important to take opportunities as you see them. If he does indeed like you, then I'd say it's a good idea to get to know him.

You may find out more about that. It's the uncertainty of not knowing how someone will react to you, most likely, that's telling you to keep your distance.
If you don't try, you won't find out, though.
Best of luck and try your best.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 3, 2019)

I just feel so dead recently.

I've gotten ill like twice this week. Three times if you count last week.
I've been constantly feeling tired despite not doing much, yet I've been drinking and eating pretty fine.
No wonder why I didn't go out much, I can't because I been feeling like crap! >:O

I've been beating myself up mentally for not going out and meeting others but I CAN'T with both me being a dang nervous fuck at times irl and just being ill.

Am I just getting older or what? :\


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 3, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I just feel so dead recently.
> 
> I've gotten ill like twice this week. Three times if you count last week.
> I've been constantly feeling tired despite not doing much, yet I've been drinking and eating pretty fine.
> ...


I hear you on that.

I've been feeling more and more lethargic ever since I left high school. That shit show damn near killed me.

But yes, socialising is quite daunting. There are some who can talk till the cows come home or just start a conversation and somehow get people involved in it.
It is a hard thing to do, especially when feeling under the weather.

Perhaps it might be a good idea to visit a doctor, as far as the illness is concerned?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 3, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I hear you on that.
> 
> I've been feeling more and more lethargic ever since I left high school. That shit show damn near killed me.
> 
> ...


Ye, I'm at uni or rather, at my accomindation and, well it's not bad so far but that's just because it's early weeks, hell 'bouta break loose and I know it.

Yeah, I have what some may call "NPC energy", I don't talk much unless I am talked to and when I'm done talking, unless I'm following up, I usually won't talk after...
Oh well, it does mean I'm a good listener.

I should... But if I know me, I won't due to wanting to be independent/ not be a burden. I'll at least call my mom since she's a nurse...


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 3, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Ye, I'm at uni or rather, at my accomindation and, well it's not bad so far but that's just because it's early weeks, hell 'bouta break loose and I know it.
> 
> Yeah, I have what some may call "NPC energy", I don't talk much unless I am talked to and when I'm done talking, unless I'm following up, I usually won't talk after...
> Oh well, it does mean I'm a good listener.
> ...


I'm sure your mum can help out, there. Better than not doing anything, I suppose.

And yes, does mean that you're a good listener, too.
I try my best to do both talking and listening. It does get a tricky, sometimes, though.

Uni is always a tough time, despite me never actually reaching that point.
I was far too...mentally and even physically unwell throughout college to get through it, really.
I would say I'm not uni material, though. Not good at focusing on specific things, anymore.
And my memory has definitely suffered, as well.

Sometimes, I can't even remember what I just ate 10 minutes later.

Still, I wish you all the best with Uni and hope that you get better, soon.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 27, 2019)

My electricity has been out since 11am yesterday!

Damn tropical storm Olga.  The eye just went west of us and we got 60 mph winds for a good 45 minutes.  Knocking power lines down all over the place.

And since I live in a rural area I’m gonna be among the last to finally get power.  So I’m not expecting it to be fixed until tomorrow, or possibly later.

Gonna be just like that ice storm we had many years ago.  Took 4-5 days to get our electricity back.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 27, 2019)

I really hate how my meds make my hands feel cold.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

I have crippling depression c:
For real tho, if I don't take my meds I start tripping and stuff.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 27, 2019)

There's a bipolar person who had been friends for over 8 years.

We had a loving relationship for almost a year (which is by far the second long last in Terry's history) and broke up due to misunderstanding and tolerance problems. Yea... communication matters.

And later we returned to normal, and not long after that somehow we were into owner-pet relationship. But this time it was far more kinky in some ways. My (once)owner should be the only being in this whole world who gets to know Terry's secrets, ranging widely from safe to perv. 

However, Terry couldn't make it up as my owner started to whip without carrots, or tuna can, you know what this means. So... Terry went astray on my own paws and started to be a jerk.

Terry is still a jerk, but now with fluffbutt instincts awaken. Terry definitely need an owner now, but I'm afraid there's going to be anyone who can understand and tolerate Terry's characteristics. Terry's still wandering the streets with this scarlet collar with a tinkling bell...

It might sound kinky, and definitely flirty as it is, Terry is ready to give out the veiled secrets to those who gained enough trust as an owner. Terry have a few friends hanging around with but Terry never tell them deep secrets. 

Terry is a submissive lil kitty :3


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Also I've always been an outcast. I have had depression my entire life. During school I was bullied in such a subtle but hurtful way that everyone thought we were just joking.

Sometimes it wasn't even their fault, they were just kids. Most of the time, things people would consider normal were so painful for me and yes, I know I'm a stupid and weak little flower but there's nothing I can do.
Sometimes I dream of a world where I don't have to worry. A place where people are nice and friendly, a happy place.

It hurts so much that I just can't live. I've always wanted to kill myself because I know I don't fit in this world. Even if I tried, I just don't belong here...

I once fell in love...
Not with a person, but with an idea. I fell in love with the idea of someone saving me, giving me strength and hope. Someone so nice and understanding, so soft and strong...
But no such person exists.
My love slowly withers away, my soul is so tired of trying.
I'm not complete, my other half is missing. I need him/her, but I can't... I just can't
I'm drowning


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Also I've always been an outcast. I have had depression my entire life. During school I was bullied in such a subtle but hurtful way that everyone thought we were just joking.
> 
> Sometimes it wasn't even their fault, they were just kids. Most of the time, things people would consider normal were so painful for me and yes, I know I'm a stupid and weak little flower but there's nothing I can do.
> Sometimes I dream of a world where I don't have to worry. A place where people are nice and friendly, a happy place.
> ...




Terry got a feeling that I can help our delicate flora. What do you say, dear wolfie? I'm sincere.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Terry got a feeling that I can help our delicate flora. What do you say, dear wolfie? I'm sincere.



I hate me, I wish I was dead


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 28, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> I hate me, I wish I was dead


Suicide is never a good idea.
As someone who's contemplated it before, not to mention someone who's seen many lives taken away for no reason whatsoever, I have to step in, here.

You might think you don't belong in this world...but trust me, you do. There really is no other world you'll ever go to, so taking your own life in the hope it'll help won't get you far at all.

Keep going through life, because the point is to live it and beat it.
Fuck the haters and whoever is making you feel down. You'll excel them someday and then they'll be left with their own miserable lives to deal with.

I'm glad I didn't choose to kill myself. Otherwise, I'd never have gotten better, nor would any of the good experiences have happened.
The world will be a happier place with you in it.
People like you and I (those that have gone through hardships) should stick around to remind others what morality is and what good people do for one another.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 28, 2019)

So i just read a thread on ASR, Holy crap there really reacting poorly to my view on poor measuring gear can sound good. Somehow i have no clue and just called new account troll?, I guess i must be imaging the speakers that are 12% rated very high on sound quality. 

But then again it's the same site that cried over a troll blog post how dumb subjective audiophiles while going how smart they are.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 28, 2019)

No vent available for me


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 28, 2019)

That would destroy me...


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 28, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Sometimes I dream of a world where I don't have to worry. A place where people are nice and friendly, a happy place.
> 
> It hurts so much that I just can't live. I've always wanted to kill myself because I know I don't fit in this world. Even if I tried, I just don't belong here...



I dream of that quite a lot, tbh. 

Life's tough as nails.

I understand your pain.  I've been diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder.  Trying to navigate the world is damn nightmare, and a lot of times I just want to give up.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Suicide is never a good idea.
> As someone who's contemplated it before, not to mention someone who's seen many lives taken away for no reason whatsoever, I have to step in, here.
> 
> You might think you don't belong in this world...but trust me, you do. There really is no other world you'll ever go to, so taking your own life in the hope it'll help won't get you far at all.
> ...


Thanks. I really really feel like I'm too weak for this world. People don't realize it but I'm very sensitive and get upset easily.
Sometimes I dream of making the world a bit nicer but I don't really think I can.
Thanks anyways


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I dream of that quite a lot, tbh.
> 
> Life's tough as nails.
> 
> I understand your pain.  I've been diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder.  Trying to navigate the world is damn nightmare, and a lot of times I just want to give up.


I know. Sometimes I feel like there's no point in trying anymore.
Happy, sad, dead, what's the difference? The world will always stay as it is.
I still don't know why am I still alive. What's the point on being a part of this world?
I don't know if I will ever be able to answer that


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 29, 2019)

When you’re at walmart in the parking lot and you let someone walk across...and they walk as if through a river of honey. If you’re elderly, I get that and no biggy. But a damn 20 year old acting like they’ve never walked a crosswalk before?? Damn man I’ve got shit to do!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 29, 2019)

I feel immense self hatred for myself as I feel like I can never show my true emotions at all without there being consequences. It is enraging because I feel like I can never get away from my problems and/or deal with it in a healthy manner. (Hell I want to be able to be happy even when I am not around others I hate negative emotions.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I feel immense self hatred for myself as I feel like I can never show my true emotions at all without there being consequences. It is enraging because I feel like I can never get away from my problems and/or deal with it in a healthy manner. (Hell I want to be able to be happy even when I am not around others I hate negative emotions.)



<3 You can't be perfect. You're good enough.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 29, 2019)

I feel like no one will ever truly love me. 
It's impossible, I'm a complete idiot and no one could possibly be happy with me...
What's the point on trying anything? 
I will die alone


----------



## -Sliqq- (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm not even sure if I should vent anymore, it's generally been the same thing each time but in a different place plus some. 

Some combination of a depression, anger and childhood issues.

I was diagnosed with clinical depression some 2-3 years ago, but the process of figuring this out was jarring to me. A great deal of it begins with middle-school and high-school stuff, but a lot of those same things also carried on into Uni, and is impossible to shake off until one of my parents are gone -- I care about them deeply, and I don't want either to go (Imagine a parent separation story, full of underhanded tactics and helicoptering but at 11 with no escapes. They still fight. They still want me to choose). I was still social, circumstantial friends and all, but ultimately succumbed to panic attacks towards the end of high school and had repetitive depressive episodes in Uni. I can't even tell if it was because of finals week, because it was always a week before it. Still, every person I met after those experiences felt entirely alien to me - I know that they will never understand what it feels like to go there, alone with no calls from anyone there (with the only exceptions of my mom and dad who would've preferred I had kept my mouth shut), sleeping in the same room with unknown and sometimes aggressive people, 164 miles away from home. Only the doctor could save you then.

Loneliness and helplessness like that sticks for life.

Ever since, it has been harder to emphasize with people. Ever since, it has twice as hard to justify reaching out to new people. The self-induced loneliness was far more justified and an easier pill to swallow.  

tldr; Past experiences made everyday life and interactions more alienating. I've become a bit of a recluse (partially) as a result.


----------



## laniakea-supercluster (Oct 30, 2019)

It seems like I'll never get out of depression and anxiety, each day gets harder to work on anything because I just feel like a failure... Tried to start againg drawing so I at least do something with my life. I used to love art, now I hate how bad I feel at doing everything...
I tried to overdose some years ago and I had another account I cant even come back to because I'd feel guilty for everything. Now I don't want to overdose but the sadness gets worse.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 30, 2019)

I think the carpet beetles are back... Need to find a way to get rid of them.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I think the carpet beetles are back... Need to find a way to get rid of them.


Carpet bombing.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 30, 2019)

Trump is coming to my town again on Friday. Which means he will be flying into the airport I work at.  It was neat the first time, to see a president, even if it is Trump.

But it’s a headache.  The secret service come in like flies, inconvenience the hell out of us making work harder than it needs to be.  I know they’re just being safe, and doing their job, and they are actually really nice folks.

But ugh.  I wish I was off on Friday.  But I’m never off for stuff like that cause it’s the cost of being a great worker.  The boss wants you to work.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> I know. Sometimes I feel like there's no point in trying anymore.
> Happy, sad, dead, what's the difference? The world will always stay as it is.
> I still don't know why am I still alive. What's the point on being a part of this world?
> I don't know if I will ever be able to answer that


Sarcasm.  Because the world may be uncaring, but we will out sarcasm it.

Also, suicide isn't the answer.  seriously.  lots of us care for you and will try to help in what limited ways we can.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey for those of you that wonder how I'm doing, I feel a bit better. I mean, life is not wonderful but it's starting to feel tolerable. I guess it's not so bad to, you know... Live.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 31, 2019)

I feel like no matter how much sleep I get I am always tired. I don't work enough hours to cover my expenses, but my mental health cannot handle more hours at my current job and I can't fund a good alternative environment. I'm physically and emotionally lonely and want to get out and meet new people now that I'm single, but I don't want to actively pursue or rush into anything too serious because of my complicated situation. I made a stupid mistake with my toxic ex out of depression resulting in our second child arriving in a little over a month, and as determined as I am to give him the love he deserves I worry about my ability especially as I need to continue to assert with the mother no, we really are over this time. And of course, my daughter's heart condition is a constant spectre, regardless of how amazing she's doing. I don't have the time or money for therapy and even if I did it has never done anything for me in the past. I need to start eating less and eating better, but my mealtimes are so scattershot and I'm struggling to afford the variety I should.

But...y'know...I can't complain. 

...mostly because so many people have it so much worse.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 3, 2019)

Man, I really just feel like flipping school work the bird and just work on personal projects. I can't stop thinking about this game I want to make, but I just don't have time because I'm working on two huge school projects concurrently - and I'm the project lead on one of them so I _have_ to be present. On top of that, I have ridiculous brain fog and I can't concentrate on anything at all. It's really not my style to dump work on other people because I'm having a bad day, but I seriously feel like I can't get even simple things accomplished.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 5, 2019)

Somewhat nsfw, but do you think maybe the reason I care so much about so much fetishistic artwork is in part me subconsciously using such art as a replacement for physical affection?
Like not intentionally, but subconsciously. I'm a touch starved virgin and don't really know what a real relationship is like. I often crave physical affection but because of the way I am I have yet to experience it and I worry maybe that may be in part the reason for the way I react to extreme forms of fetishistic art.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm bad at pretty much everything 
Guess that one


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 5, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Somewhat nsfw, but do you think maybe the reason I care so much about so much fetishistic artwork is in part me subconsciously using such art as a replacement for physical affection?
> Like not intentionally, but subconsciously. I'm a touch starved virgin and don't really know what a real relationship is like. I often crave physical affection but because of the way I am I have yet to experience it and I worry maybe that may be in part the reason for the way I react to extreme forms of fetishistic art.


Could be.  we are sexual beings.

But enh, you over 21?  if so, we could gay some margaritas.  I mean get margarita.  i mean drink margaritas!


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 6, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> But enh, you over 21? if so, we could gay some margaritas. I mean get margarita. i mean drink margaritas!


I'm 23! Can't say I've ever had a margarita, let alone a gay one haha


----------



## Metalix (Nov 6, 2019)

madre mia los problemas de primer mundo o.o


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 6, 2019)

Being lonely freaking sucks. Being needy is just as bad. Lonely AND needy? Bad combo.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 10, 2019)

Apparently a pack of dogs killed my cat while I was on vacation. 

We’ve been having dogs come up sometimes and they’d harass my horse, and all that. 

I am so upset right now, and I’m furious, and it feels really personal to me.

In the past I’ve been nice and just shoo’d them off, but I’m done being Mr. nice guy with them now.  If I ever see those dogs again,  I’ll be the last goddamn thing they ever see.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 10, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Apparently a pack of dogs killed my cat while I was on vacation.
> 
> We’ve been having dogs come up sometimes and they’d harass my horse, and all that.
> 
> ...


That's terrible to hear. Are they strays, or is some idiot letting them run loose?


I'm also feeling the loneliness like a lot of other posters.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 10, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That's terrible to hear. Are they strays, or is some idiot letting them run loose?
> 
> 
> I'm also feeling the loneliness like a lot of other posters.



If it’s the ones I think they are they’re the ones left behind after our tweaker neighbors got arrested.  They had 30 dogs and the pound wouldn’t accept them cause apparently someone was still feeding them.   Then they got rid of a lot of em, but some stayed, and they’ve been roaming around ever since.  

But it also could be some idiot just letting their dogs run around aimlessly.  I live in the rural south, that’s very common here.   Can’t stand it.  If your dog’s a roamer you should find a way to keep it from doing so.  

I’m done tolerating it.   People need to keep their dogs in check if they don’t want anything to happen to them.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 24, 2019)

I am pissed off enoough at myself to need over an hour of reflection and still I am not allowed to complain


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 24, 2019)

*farts*


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm at the point where I just have a general distaste in people.  Too many bad experiences throughout my whole life that makes me no longer want to even try socializing or earning anyone's friendship, or even establishing a good relationship with my family/relatives, etc.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm tired of my old "friends" trying to drag me back into my old life of sedentary, meaningless pleasure. They're content to be miserable in their dead-end jobs, playing video games all day, and not doing anything with their lives. But I don't want to be stuck in this shit apartment forever, I hate being beholden to people I don't want to work for or be around, and yes, I fucking miss playing video games until the wee hours of the morning but I can't afford to anymore.

And so when they get irritated that I shun them for other more productive activities that irritates me. Like, I can see where your life trajectories are heading, how can you not? Is this what you want to make of yourself? Then sorry, I'm leaving you behind. Enjoy your short-term hedonistic pleasures.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2019)

Well, I had my first experience with what I can only describe as painful bloating.  Ow ow OW I am not used to pain at all - it was probably only a 6 or 7 painwise but it felt like a 15.

One of the few times carbonated beverages actually helped me out, strangely enough.  (I mean, it was either that or the antacid - also my first time taking those.)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 25, 2019)

Back in the day I could lift up 2 x 102kg anvils off the ground with an ease, today I can not walk down the stairs without rail and cane. I had strong and perfect for me body with lower back supported as it should be and today, 5 years later I am post heart attack, have messed up nervous system, post drug therapies with untreated leg fracture, skin disease and can not walk 20 metres without hissing in pain without my cane. To make things even more annoying? Out of my family I am the only one that does not drink nor smoke yet I am the only one to have health problems.

I am honestly tired of this husk of the body.
Fuck my life, hopefully it will end before I will be completely paralized.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 25, 2019)

My blood boils Everytime I remember half of the shit I've witnessed..


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> My blood boils Everytime I remember half of the shit I've witnessed..


Not only yours mate


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Nov 25, 2019)

The NDIS here in Australia is a load of horseshit. Combine that with medical professionals who disregard everything you tell them, and.. you just want to punch someone in the throat.

Rare disease. 30+ years of living with it, I know what I’m talking about, what I need, what I DONT need. Please, stop acting like you know more than me about my condition and what will work. You questioned what I have and what it does, when you first saw me. I only agreed to this OT assessment so I could be reimbursed for something. I was told yes, ok.

Nope. Instead I am emailed a long list of tech that will, literally, aggravate my disability. DID YOU LISTEN TO A WORD I SAID, OT? Why are you sending me plans of ordering new recliners to try? I have one that works. Too bad for you if you feel it’s not good enough, but it’s my life. I’m different. I want to be comfortable. I am comfortable, yet you insist I need to buy a new chair, new seat, a positioning system that I’ve tried already and it SUCKED; never mind that she wants to take photos to send to some moulded seat company down south. As if a seat manufacturer can build, with a photo reference. Every one i’ve tried in the past, they always used their own measurements instead of what they got from me.

This ‘assessment’ costed a couple grand. I don’t even know what the costs are for trying all this new equipment, but I’m not going along with it.  When I got her email today, I just wanted to scream. The NDIS puts disabled people in a worser off situation than they were before the NDIS: _THEY_ decide if you’re disabled enough for something you already own, promise to fund new tech/repairs, before backflipping and saying naaah, we won’t help you- by the way, we’ve cut your funds just because.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2019)

I hope they listen to you @Inklop Bunny
It sounds like they're working from a flow-chart, and treating it like they can't deviate from it one little bit. 

I'm not familiar with the NDIS, but in the UK my sister's also having difficulties with disability provision; the folks in charge of getting her a new wheelchair (since her current one is very heavy) cancelled the appointment this morning.


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Nov 25, 2019)

@Fallowfox I hope so too, but so far this OT’s latest email isn’t promising. She didn’t understand our initial discussion; really, how can you misinterpret’I can’t use _______ because _____’? Like you said, they must be following a guide of sorts. If what you want isn’t in their book, then your suggestion is worthless.

Last minute cancellations are something special. If there’s a feedback service, your sis could use it and hopefully something will be done about the chair! Even if management only learn that cancellations affect our daily schedule more than it seems.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2019)

After another gas attack like I had last week, I think I've figured out why this happened both times.  See, a year ago I'd tried to do one of those diet plans where you order the food online (NutriSystem to be exact), lasted only four months before I found my new work schedule was not amenable to the strict eating times required by that program.  I wanted to throw the food out at the point when I quit but my family was insistent on keeping it until it actually expired or was eaten.

Apparently that food gave me horrendous gas even when I was following the regimen.

Which gets me to the rant:

*If a food requires a cleanse and a strict regimen to eat without painful consequences, it shouldn't truly count as food.*


....seriously, I'm hesitant to even try to give this stuff to needy kids.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2019)

I've gotten less than 10 hours of sleep over the past two days between financial anxieties, the dullness of retail work, and raging at Twitter.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 3, 2019)

After my whole life of abuse, mistreatment and neglect, from family and so-called "friends", I have this constant fear of abandonment, and it's making me feel confused and frustrated about who's someone to me, to keep around, and who I should avoid, for my own sake in the future.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 3, 2019)

You know what sucks? Being made fun of due to your genetical disfunction.

Do you know what sucks even more? Being told that you are an idiot for treating it yourself (successfully) instead of redoing the same worthless conventional therapies.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Dec 3, 2019)

Got back to work after the long weekend hoping to have a birthday card waiting on my desk (birthday was Sunday) only to find out it was forgotten. But the lady whose birthday is in a few days got a card.


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 4, 2019)

Got a call tonight asking if we fueled a plane tonight because it had an accident.  My heart skipped a beat because I thought it was the  plane we had put fuel in earlier, that was a flight instructor with a student that I see a lot. 

But turned out it wasn't and I was relieved.  Also believe the plane in question safely landed on the highway, so that's awesome too.   They just did one touch and go at my airport before the incident. 

I never really thought about the emotional impact working here could have when I started.  I've worked here seven and a half years, and have come across or  have known 7 people now who are no longer alive because of a plane crash, one of which I witnessed that killed all four people on board that I had just seen and helped load their stuff minutes prior.  

Then next one was 2 guys I saw every year during summer cause they did control burns from a helicopter.  After they were done with our area, they flew to their next job, and crashed while doing burns there.  


And the most recent one was a former co-worker of mine who worked in the maintenance area.  He was crop dusting, and crashed.  He died, and was only 23 years old.  That was the saddest one to have heard about.  He lived for three months with 70% of his body burned,  and it was just too severe to be able to keep it from getting infected.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 6, 2019)

I feel like killing somebody right now
Including me


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 6, 2019)

Why do people keep backing into my car? This is like the third damn time.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 7, 2019)

Why in the name of all that is holy do people wait until the end of the year to order tons of stuff of the internet. I've been out delivering stuff since 6:30am and I just got home 9:00pm and I still didn't get everything done, and I get to do it all again tomorrow.
(And when I got home as a crowning turd in the punch bowl there was a letter from the tax office reminding me I owe them £153.)
(I'm going to have a shower and have some much needed food which should put me in a more positive mood.)


----------



## MadXStitcher (Dec 8, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Why in the name of all that is holy do people wait until the end of the year to order tons of stuff of the internet. I've been out delivering stuff since 6:30am and I just got home 9:00pm and I still didn't get everything done, and I get to do it all again tomorrow.
> (And when I got home as a crowning turd in the punch bowl there was a letter from the tax office reminding me I owe them £153.)
> (I'm going to have a shower and have some much needed food which should put me in a more positive mood.)



Probably not what you want to hear, but sales.  Businesses push sales at the end of the year so they can inflate their numbers and take advantage of people who have been forced to believe that December is about dollar worship.  It sucks and everyone suffers.

But hey!  I found a silver lining in your crapfest for today.  Your tax office told you what you owe!  Yes, there's stress in having to potentially find that money and part with it, but you have a very defined end goal that you didn't have to sit down and spend eight hours figuring out, hoping that it's right and knowing that if you misplaced a receipt somewhere along the way, the £50 you miscalculated won't magically turn into £5000 next year.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 8, 2019)

I feel like I am losing my feelings
I don't react as much as I used to anymore, I don't find worth it to give my emotions out, and they fade away
Specially the feeling of sorrow, worry, happiness, have almost completely disappeared


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 8, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I feel like I am losing my feelings
> I don't react as much as I used to anymore, I don't find worth it to give my emotions out, and they fade away
> Specially the feeling of sorrow, worry, happiness, have almost completely disappeared


I'm stopping to care 
Why so?


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 8, 2019)

I love my Job but I am literally getting sick of those type of guests who start to get angry because their room isn´t finished yet.
I don´t give a fuck honestly, like the check in time is literally 3 pm and we are so booked that there are no free rooms , so we can´t get them earlier.
Like not my fault.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 8, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I'm stopping to care
> Why so?



if you plan to monologue again, do so here: forums.furaffinity.net: What to say, What to do......there's the question I have 0 clue


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 8, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> if you plan to monologue again, do so here: forums.furaffinity.net: What to say, What to do......there's the question I have 0 clue


I'm not.. I just need a quick answer 
You know it's irritating to be like this everyday, and I know so too 
But I cannot avoid it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2019)

I had a close encounter with the repulsive Peter Griffin/CWC hybrid known as Ron Beaty in the mall today.


----------



## Anibusvolts (Dec 9, 2019)

One of my good friends stopped talking to me and I don’t know what I did.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2019)

The person walking me through my fursuit project is leaving for a month, and now it probably won't be ready for March. Fucking hell.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m at my wits end with my family.

It all started with a bad day at work today. I made a lot of dumb mistakes, but luckily, none of them cost me my job. I expected to come home to a family who would understand me, and not start fights over petty things.

Well, I was proven wrong. My mom blew up on me for not letting one of our dogs out, when she had already been outside not that long ago. She wouldn’t give me any good reason why, until AFTER she threw her fit! But, do you know what the most insulting part is? My sister, who I thought had my back, went to check on Jewel thinking I hadn’t put her collar on. I’ve spent more time with those dogs than they ever have, and my own sister can’t trust me to put her damn electric collar on?! I’m so pissed- I always feel like I can’t be trusted in this house! Nothing I ever do is good enough! All over a simple, stupid question, too...

I want to move out of my house, guys. I’m tired of the constant fighting, I can’t take it anymore. I might as well walk to get hired full time, my way... I’ve always been shoved under the rug.

Sorry for the long rant, guys... I’m just very angry right now.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 11, 2019)

I've been waiting for someone to pay me back since November and when they finally did it was like, I think a third of what was owed?

I guess I should be grateful that they finally coughed it up but come on, I'm going to have to max out a few lines of credit if this shit keeps up.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 14, 2019)

So I just found yet another person on the main site who I never really interacted with but they blocked me :I
This is something that really bothers me because apparently I somehow pissed them off and I will never know how or why.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> So I just found yet another person on the main site who I never really interacted with but they blocked me :I
> This is something that really bothers me because apparently I somehow pissed them off and I will never know how or why.


ignorance is sometimes bliss
perhaps if you talk about people blocking you instead of demonstrating you got nothing to be blocked for, that will drive a sort of meme reaction of people blocking you, either for no reason or with reasons that you don't have knowledge of


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> ignorance is sometimes bliss
> perhaps if you talk about people blocking you instead of demonstrating you got nothing to be blocked for, that will drive a sort of meme reaction of people blocking you, either for no reason or with reasons that you don't have knowledge of


Yes sounds pretty funny, me saying this, but, it's my opinion given


----------



## Rassah (Dec 14, 2019)

Is this where we vent our stuff?
I just found a great deal on a property last month, and managed to talk the sellers down from $250,000 to $235,000, which unfortunately ended up costing me $250,000 anyway after all the closing costs and taxes, but in order for me to buy it first and at that discounted price I had to use my own cash instead of a loan. And I was completely expecting the bank I deal with to mortgage that property at the normal 75% of value like they usually do, so I would be getting around $180,000 or so back. And I bought the property with the last bit of investment cash I had, expecting to get that cash back to use it to repair all the apartments in it so that I can earn more rent on each apartment. But because the property has 3 apartments that are all currently renting for less because they are old, and only *TWO* of them are currently rented out, the bank only offered me about $75,000 of a loan for it. Now I'm scrambling to find someone else to mortgage it with, so that I can actually get money to fix this property, and it's the beginning of holiday season when everyone just stops working, and on top of that I have a $22,000 credit card bill AND a $16,000 maintenance fee bill due by beginning of January, plus $5,000 more in property taxes, and I barely have enough of my own cash to cover my own bills let alone repairs on that property, since most of my money is stuck in investments. So crap! Supposed to have been an easy buy -> cash out -> use cash to repair and some to pay my bills, and it turned into buy -> fuck I have no cash to pay for things, where do I find money?! scramble for the holidays -.-


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 14, 2019)

...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> Ouch. I feel for ya.
> 
> I kinda wanted to get into real estate myself but stuff like that scared me off. I'm just happy to own my place at this point. Should be payed off in 10 years if I keep up with the extra payments I'm making.


I don't see a future for myself


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 14, 2019)

...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> That's only because your future hasn't been written yet.


I want to burn the sheet and the feather then


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 14, 2019)

...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> Who still uses ink and paper? I write my story on a PC. So I can go back and change the parts I don't like


Cool, the pc isn't mine, but if it was, FUCK TI!


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 14, 2019)

...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> I give up! I suck at cheering people up, sorry.


That was your attempt to cheer someone up?
no offense, but you couldn't even make me think that your action was targeted for that objective


----------



## Dee113 (Dec 14, 2019)

I cannot stand my coworker. Hes a literal man child who feels he knows better than I, my other coworkers, or my manager do despite not having been here as long.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Dee113 said:


> I cannot stand my coworker. Hes a literal man child who feels he knows better than I, my other coworkers, or my manager do despite not having been here as long.


I would quit  the job
but...........being unemployed sometimes is worse than a dead-end job
you get depression either way
but I don't know about yours so no assumptions made
now, I hope that your coworker chokes on some piece of sandwich, and that you save him so he starts respecting you


----------



## Dee113 (Dec 14, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I would quit  the job
> but...........being unemployed sometimes is worse than a dead-end job
> you get depression either way


Honestly this is one of the best jobs i ever had. My boss and coworkers (besides him) are great and the work is pretty relaxed. Nates just an asshole lol.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Dee113 said:


> Honestly this is one of the best jobs i ever had. My boss and coworkers (besides him) are great and the work is pretty relaxed. Nates just an asshole lol.


Oh wow, actually that's great to know Vro
Keep on living happily


----------



## Tenné (Dec 14, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I’m at my wits end with my family.
> 
> It all started with a bad day at work today. I made a lot of dumb mistakes, but luckily, none of them cost me my job. I expected to come home to a family who would understand me, and not start fights over petty things.
> 
> ...


Life will get easier once you're out of the house, so you'll have to survive until then. I disagree with my parents on most things and our relationship isn't perfect, but it's so much less frustrating when I only have to see them for a few weeks at a time.
There's light at the end of the tunnel! Stay stronk! Hope things worked out a bit since Thursday, though.


----------



## Tenné (Dec 14, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> I give up! I suck at cheering people up, sorry.


Z-ro can be rude at times. Don't take it personally. :3


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Z-ro can be rude at times. Don't take it personally. :3


I wasn't rude
Give me a break
His intentions did not seem clear to me, therefore I said they were not clear and didn't recognize them


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I wasn't rude
> Give me a break
> His intentions did not seem clear to me, therefore I said they were not clear and didn't recognize them


You can clearly see me saying "no offense"
And I recognize that the 1st sentence was insensitive 
but I wouldn't call it rude


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

it really seems like I am stuck on a room with an exit
and I got two choices, either jump to the exit that is on Fire
Or stay at the room that is filling up with water and wait until I drown


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 14, 2019)

...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> It's cool. I was not offended. I just decided to exit before I offended someone accidentally.


Fam...........Just open that mouth up and shout what you gotta shout
I don't care if you will offend me, just be honest, don't conserve the feelings on your body
that will become venom that will poison your heart and consequentially your mind and soul


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> It's cool. I was not offended. I just decided to exit before I offended someone accidentally.


I won't rub more salt on the wound, so I am sorry if I was rude to you
I can see that it was wrong to have reacted like a complete stranger to your action and be stoic and slam you like I did


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Would you please forgive me?


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 14, 2019)

...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> I thought I already did but I guess I didn't expressly say it.
> 
> You are forgiven.


Thanks Vrother, I'm Kyle, how are you doing?


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 14, 2019)

...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> I am being extremely bored and putting off doing my weekend chores.
> 
> It's actually sunny today so I really should go outside and enjoy it though.


I sometimes feel like that too
good, it's sunny there
you go enjoy it, have fun


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 14, 2019)

...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think I'll go walk the Turkey Loop. There's some Condos near my parents place that have wild turkeys everywhere.


You're welcome, have a good trip


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 14, 2019)

So some of you may know I was in a gaming group for 7-8 years, and that I left of my own volition.  If not, that's the setup for what I'm about to say.

I started doing multiplayer gaming again, basically jumping into random co-operative games.  No PvP as I don't think I can handle it right now.

And judging from what I've gotten in my randoms, I have to say:

HOLY $#!^ I did NOT realize just how toxic my previous gaming group was until now!  I'm actually allowed to shift roles as needed, I don't feel like I'm being exploited excessively, I can actually branch out into multiple games without getting shot down... and this is a weird thing to say about randoms in gaming, but I actually feel like I can gain respect instead of having to constantly play second-fiddle to an all-star.

I may just be having a string of good luck, admittedly.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> So some of you may know I was in a gaming group for 7-8 years, and that I left of my own volition.  If not, that's the setup for what I'm about to say.
> 
> I started doing multiplayer gaming again, basically jumping into random co-operative games.  No PvP as I don't think I can handle it right now.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you are doing well after leaving such an oppressing role from the abusive group you were once part of 
Keep in mind that you will thrive by yourself and then play pvp again 
Maybe create your own team


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 15, 2019)

Wow...just wow. The thanks I get for being a good worker at my job is getting my hours cut...while people standing around being lazy get to keep their hours.
This feline is not amused. I'm just glad I'm wrapping up college finally and I can start looking for a better job. >.> But dang just what I needed right before the holidays, money's already tight because of the car situation...*grumble grumble*


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Wow...just wow. The thanks I get for being a good worker at my job is getting my hours cut...while people standing around being lazy get to keep their hours.
> This feline is not amused. I'm just glad I'm wrapping up college finally and I can start looking for a better job. >.> But dang just what I needed right before the holidays, money's already tight because of the car situation...*grumble grumble*


I'm very sorry to hear about that. I haven't experienced this personally, but I know it's quite the slap in the face.
I really hope they either change their mind or you can find a better job.
*hugs*


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 15, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about that. I haven't experienced this personally, but I know it's quite the slap in the face.
> I really hope they either change their mind or you can find a better job.
> *hugs*



Thanks. Likely it'll be the latter, but we shall see. It certainly feels that way for sure. :/


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm back and I'm DEPRESSED AS HELL because I failed a class that had been stressing me out all semester. I blame myself, but I also blame the old curriculum where I didn't learn Unreal until we suddenly had to do literally everything in Unreal. Also I realized too late that I needed a laptop that could actually install Unreal. I also gotta get a job, which is gonna be tough when I'm too broke to afford a car. Guess I gotta get back in shape so I can bike everywhere.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

I FEEL!!!
I STILL FEEL!!!!!!!
I WISH I DIDN'T FEEL A THING!!!
IF THIS IS WHY FEELINGS EXIST IN ME
TO MUTE THEM BECAUSE NOONE NEEDS OR WANTS TO KNOW ABOUT THEM
I RATHER NOT FEEL AT ALL!!!!
I WANT THEM GONE!!!


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I FEEL!!!
> I STILL FEEL!!!!!!!
> I WISH I DIDN'T FEEL A THING!!!
> IF THIS IS WHY FEELINGS EXIST IN ME
> ...


and this is the entire venting I do
every day, every time, and now you know about it
hurray...........


----------



## Rayd (Dec 21, 2019)

been struggling to eat for the past month and a half due to the poor decisions of others
borderline in poverty
friendless
and to top it all off i damn near broke my foot today. it's going to hurt like a bitch to walk on for awhile.

it's days like these where my only sort of solace is hoping that my life-plan of investing in property works out and i make it big one day.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm bi, a furry, and hang out with a group of people who have...negative opinions of both those things. One of my friends in this group is gay and a furry. I'm going off things I've been told by folks in this group (who do not know I'm bi or a furry, and treat it all as a shameful thing), but my friend won't say anything about it! It feels strange to not be able to talk about these things in spite of my attempts to coax him out and be comfortable admitting it. This is someone I've known for almost a decade now, and I'm frustrated at finding a way to make him comfortable with me and to be comfortable myself when trying to divulge things to him. Maybe I'm looking into this too much, but I wish I were closer with him and it pisses me off to no end that I've been incapable of building proper trust. I assume my own past behavior (before accepting myself) is at least partially to blame. But goddamn I am so annoyed.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 24, 2019)

I've been panicking on and off for hours. It's for a really stupid reason...me assuming there's something massively wrong with me and I need urgent treatment or something. It's probably all in my imagination...but I guess that's what makes it bad. I'm pretty much bringing this on myself and yet, it's happening entirely on it's own.
I hate this vicious circle...get worried, panic, calm down, get worried, panic...
Hopefully the doctor can tell me I'm OK about 4 hours from now.

Feel like a massive idiot.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 24, 2019)

My greyhound just got attacked by a German shepherd dog. She's not injured but I wish I'd kicked the GSD in the f**king face before it bit her. (My dog, Neve, was wearing a thick waterproof jacket and that protected her from the bite but shit, I'm so pissed off.)

I used to like German shepherds. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 24, 2019)

Dealing with social anxiety and abandonment issues on a daily basis, which poisons my life for years (if not decades) at this point. Both talking with old friends and meeting new ones is troublesome because I'm too worried about my quirks or words turning people off. When conversation backfires, it hurts a whole lot, and when things are too uncertain, I start imagining the worst case scenario in my head. Speaking simply, it's not a very fun experience, and it takes toll on my mental and physical health. I'm working on it though.


----------



## Tenné (Dec 24, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Dealing with social anxiety and abandonment issues on a daily basis, which poisons my life for years (if not decades) at this point. Both talking with old friends and meeting new ones is troublesome because I'm too worried about my quirks or words turning people off. When conversation backfires, it hurts a whole lot, and when things are too uncertain, I start imagining the worst case scenario in my head. Speaking simply, it's not a very fun experience, and it takes toll on my mental and physical health. I'm working on it though.


I know what you mean and experience the same thing. I like to pretend that everyone else is as critical of their own behaviour as I am of mine. Still, that doesn't stop me from having my day be ruined by a slightly awkward conversation with a cashier.

Know that you're not alone in your struggles!


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 24, 2019)

If there was a button that would release a thanos snap, to erase whoever pushed the button, I wouldn't press it, I WOULD PUNCH IT AS HARD AS I COULD, AS FAST AS I COULD!


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 24, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> If there was a button that would release a thanos snap, to erase whoever pushed the button, I wouldn't press it, I WOULD PUNCH IT AS HARD AS I COULD, AS FAST AS I COULD!


that's my venting for tonight
THIS IS WORTHLESS!


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 25, 2019)

I was supposed to have gotten off at 8pm at work Christmas Eve.... and of course a jet ended up coming that I had to stay till midnight for.... 

It was some NFL player from the Kansas City Chiefs stopping by to visit his family for like two hours on Christmas Eve.  Shit like this always happens to me.  

At least they tipped me, I guess.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 25, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I was supposed to have gotten off at 8pm at work Christmas Eve.... and of course a jet ended up coming that I had to stay till midnight for....
> 
> It was some NFL player from the Kansas City Chiefs stopping by to visit his family for like two hours on Christmas Eve.  Shit like this always happens to me.
> 
> At least they tipped me, I guess.



Revolution is the only answer. Also, I'm sorry you had to work that late. It's not fair.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 25, 2019)

I really can't stand people who try to rip the joy out of people's hearts during holidays by bringing up the origins of the holidays so that people will stop celebrating, or give people a reason to bring their moods down, like Columbus Day, or even Christmas, instead of just looking from a perspective of people taking few days off out of a whole year to get together and make something special out of them, instead people have to sit home and literally make people feel bad and shit on everyone else's parade. I live with people who get angry at others enjoying themselves and getting together because it doesn't conform to their Muslim faith or "historical discoveries", and even chastise others for saying "Merry Christmas". Honestly, even if the holidays did have Pagan origins, what difference does it make today, considering it doesn't mean the same thing it did years ago? Is God really going to come down and judge your whole eternity on the basis of having a Christmas tree decoration in your living room, and having a good time with your fellow man? Same with Thankgiving and Hanukkah, it's like every holiday offends my family, the thought of people getting together, enjoying themselves, making something positive happen on an occasion, they always have to try to bring the mood down, every damn year now, and every holiday it really hits me seeing everyone else I know enjoy their precious time with their friends and relatives, while everyone here at home is just a stick in the mud trying to make myself and others feel the same way, and I got no one and no place to celebrate with. The mood and "holiday spirit" has been dead for years now, and I see others spending positive time with their friends and family, while it's literally the opposite here.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I really can't stand people who try to rip the joy out of people's hearts during holidays by bringing up the origins of the holidays so that people will stop celebrating, or give people a reason to bring their moods down, like Columbus Day, or even Christmas, instead of just looking from a perspective of people taking few days off out of a whole year to get together and make something special out of them, instead people have to sit home and literally make people feel bad and shit on everyone else's parade. I live with people who get angry at others enjoying themselves and getting together because it doesn't conform to their Muslim faith or "historical discoveries", and even chastise others for saying "Merry Christmas". Honestly, even if the holidays did have Pagan origins, what difference does it make today, considering it doesn't mean the same thing it did years ago? Is God really going to come down and judge your whole eternity on the basis of having a Christmas tree decoration in your living room, and having a good time with your fellow man? Same with Thankgiving and Hanukkah, it's like every holiday offends my family, the thought of people getting together, enjoying themselves, making something positive happen on an occasion, they always have to try to bring the mood down, every damn year now, and every holiday it really hits me seeing everyone else I know enjoy their precious time, while everyone here at home is just a stick in the mud trying to make myself and others feel the same way, and I got no one and no place to celebrate with. The mood and "holiday spirit" has been dead for years now, and I see others spending positive time with their friends and family, while it's literally the opposite here.


Let me resume your post and reply it shortly
"truth sucks, keep me away from it"
My answer :agreed, tho, you've got to admit, it's pretty right.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm not sure why anybody would enjoy Christmas _less _because they found out it had its origins in pre-Christian Europe? 

I'm also surprised that there is literally anybody who doesn't know this, isn't that something school kids know anyway, like the fact that Halloween has Celtic roots?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure why anybody would enjoy Christmas _less _because they found out it had its origins in pre-Christian Europe?
> 
> I'm also surprised that there is literally anybody who doesn't know this, isn't that something school kids know anyway, like the fact that Halloween has Celtic roots?


Jesus, I've never enjoyed it anyway., no need to learn the barbaric truth about it


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Jesus, I've never enjoyed it anyway., no need to learn the barbaric truth about it



I mean, I guess it depends whether you regard those old origins as barbaric anyway. x3 

I think Christmas is really for children- about making an atmosphere of excitement for them. Also mulled wine. Lots of wine.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I mean, I guess it depends whether you regard those old origins as barbaric anyway. x3
> 
> I think Christmas is really for children- about making an atmosphere of excitement for them. Also mulled wine. Lots of wine.


I stick with the gifts


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Let me resume your post and reply it shortly
> "truth sucks, keep me away from it"
> My answer :agreed, tho, you've got to admit, it's pretty right.


 The point is, it's just going out of your way to take enjoyment out of people that may only get that every once in a while and literally judging them for what they celebrate, acting like literal dictators about it. My second answer to that, does it even matter what the truth is regarding holiday origins, when people are making a day special and positive for them and others around them, and finding joyfulness together? Thirdly, it's changed so much that the origins shouldn't even matter anymore because it's literally a different day and celebration that it became something else than what it supposedly was.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I stick with the gifts





MetalWolfBruh said:


> The point is, it's just going out of your way to take enjoyment out of people that may only get that every once in a while and literally judging them for what they celebrate, acting like literal dictators about it. My second answer to that, does it even matter what the truth is regarding holiday origins, when people are making a day special and positive for them and others around them, and finding joyfulness together? Thirdly, it's changed so much that the origins shouldn't even matter anymore because it's literally a different day and celebration that it became something else than what it supposedly was.


Ayah, but the celebration still has biblical sources 
And it's all about the food, the bad family reunions, and the toy corporations making scrumptious money off of parents that can't stand their children screaming for new stuff, and technology


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Ayah, but the celebration still has biblical sources
> And it's all about the food, the bad family reunions, and the toy corporations making scrumptious money off of parents that can't stand their children screaming for new stuff, and technology


I don't believe on Christmas spirit honestly, but that is me


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 25, 2019)

Literally every single person I know or can think of off the top of my head, including my friends, father, cousins, relatives from both sides, neighbors etc, are all celebrating except for this house, like everyone here thinks they're too good for other people or something. People always on their high horse here trying to make sure they "correct" everyone and their behavior, especially on social media.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Literally every single person I know or can think of off the top of my head, including my friends, father, cousins, relatives from both sides, neighbors etc, are all celebrating except for this house, like everyone here thinks they're too good for other people or something. People always on their high horse here trying to make sure they "correct" everyone and their behavior, especially on social media.


Don't bump your head over it 
You have every year to celebrate 
Besides you've got the new year to compensate


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Don't bump your head over it
> You have every year to celebrate
> Besides you've got the new year to compensate


 With who? Hell, even relatives think my household has gotten so toxic that they even disassociate with me as well for no apparent reason, like as if they don't know me, or I'm one of the family members they can't stand, and sort of guilt me alongside them when I've done and said nothing to them that would make them feel this way toward me personally, essentially they don't want anything to do with me because they don't like the beliefs or way of thinking in my household, so they associate their dislikes with other family members to me. It almost feels like I'm paying the price for something someone else did, or I'm some sort of scapegoat. "You're this way, so I don't want to have anything to do with your kids either".


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> With who? Hell, even relatives think my household has gotten so toxic that they even disassociate with me as well for no apparent reason, like as if they don't know me, or I'm one of the family members they can't stand, and sort of guilt me alongside them when I've done and said nothing to them that would make them feel this way toward me personally, essentially they don't want anything to do with me because they don't like the beliefs or way of thinking in my household, so they associate their dislikes with other family members to me. It almost feels like I'm paying the price for something someone else did, or I'm some sort of scapegoat. "You're this way, so I don't want to have anything to do with your kids either".


Then don't celebrate, this stuff is needed for reasons we never chose to accept, we were only taught to follow and adopt them


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Then don't celebrate, this stuff is needed for reasons we never chose to accept, we were only taught to follow and adopt them


Besides I think you've got to learn how to be alone, don't depend on others to feel better about yourself
Don't rely on what others say to degrade you when you know it isn't true or at least factual


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

I don't know much about your beliefs or way of thinking on your house 
But if I didn't find it right, I wouldn't go either, because I got the right to decide if I see befit to spend my time wherever I feel like doing it, and neither can I force you to change towards my way or you can make someone else change towards yours


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I don't know much about your beliefs or way of thinking on your house
> But if I didn't find it right, I wouldn't go either, because I got the right to decide if I see befit to spend my time wherever I feel like doing it, and neither can I force you to change towards my way or you can make someone else change towards yours


 They think very poorly of non-muslims of every background, I was made fun of for having gay friends, or told to go find new friends, and even been questioned multiple times, they are constantly judging every single person including people from different sects, and every holiday that comes up, nothing but negative vibes are put into the air about how wrong or evil they are because of their origins, like celebrating Thanksgiving means you support the genocide of Native Americans, stuff like that. They try to play the SJW card while also being religious fundamentalists, like they'll follow media outlets that protects muslims and this growing "woke" culture, but criticizes any other narrative.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> They think very poorly of non-muslims of every background, I was made fun of for having gay friends, or told to go find new friends, and even been questioned multiple times, they are constantly judging every single person including people from different sects, and every holiday that comes up, nothing but negative vibes are put into the air about how wrong or evil they are because of their origins, like celebrating Thanksgiving means you support the genocide of Native Americans, stuff like that. They try to play the SJW card while also being religious fundamentalists, like they'll follow media outlets that protects muslims and this growing "woke" culture, but criticizes any other narrative.


Seems hard to believe that the world spins around that narrative, but what else can you do besides complaining?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Seems hard to believe that the world spins around that narrative, but what else can you do besides complaining?


Also, I like your way of thinking 
You got a brain like most people in this planet were suposed to, but unfortunately you can't change other people's like I told you


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Also, I like your way of thinking
> You got a brain like most people in this planet were suposed to, but unfortunately you can't change other people's like I told you


One more thing, you abdicated on your progenitor's religion to be a Christian?


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> One more thing, you abdicated on your progenitor's religion to be a Christian?


 No offense, but not really sure what you're trying to say by quoting yourself, but you sound very passive about the issue.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> No offense, but not really sure what you're trying to say by quoting yourself, but you sound very passive about the issue.


I don't see much of an issue 
Because to be an issue, it had to have a solution 
Which, let's both agree, doesn't


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I don't see much of an issue
> Because to be an issue, it had to have a solution
> Which, let's both agree, doesn't



are you high?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> are you high?


Are you trying to sound funny?


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 25, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Are you trying to sound funny?


I’m 100% seriOwOus


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> I’m 100% seriOwOus


Go back to your trash can Rocky
Me and this gentleman are having a venting conversation


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 25, 2019)

Rude! :V


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Rude! :V


You were the one saying that I was high, you need goggles to see who was rude?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 25, 2019)

Tossing an empty pill bottle into my suitcase before spending two days with the gun-toting, Trump-loving side of the family was a baaaaad idea.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tossing an empty pill bottle into my suitcase before spending two days with the gun-toting, Trump-loving side of the family was a baaaaad idea.


Yeet..


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hypochondria is setting in like a real b*%$h.
I hate panicking like this. Always makes the whole thing worse.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hypochondria is setting in like a real b*%$h.
> I hate panicking like this. Always makes the whole thing worse.


Yup, time for me to leave this thread 
Text me if you need anything


----------



## Telnac (Dec 26, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tossing an empty pill bottle into my suitcase before spending two days with the gun-toting, Trump-loving side of the family was a baaaaad idea.


Why was the empty pill bottle a bad idea?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 26, 2019)

Telnac said:


> Why was the empty pill bottle a bad idea?


No SSRI. Obviously I held it together, but it's good to be home. I just don't feel like I belong there, as warmly as I'm treated.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 27, 2019)

I just got a DRM (digital rights management) issue. With my fucking lighting.

Two weeks ago I got a Philips Hue starter kit. Nothing fancy, just two bulbs, the bridge and a wifi dimming switch.
I then saw that I can sync the lights to my PC's screen, similar to their Ambilight system in their TVs that they make.

Tried it with some games and the effect is pretty cool.
Then I wanted to use it with the app of my movie streaming service of choice (Sky)... The lights didn't react, they just stayed white.
In the sync app I then got a little message that it can't grab the Sky Ticket app's video because of DRM issues.
I mean, I get it. They don't want programs to be able to record what the app shows so you can't just record movies for later.
Makes sense. But I think it's pretty ridiculous that we have reached a point that DRM has an effect on the lights in your home.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 29, 2019)

Something's been bothering me for a while, and I want to get it off my chest. Basically, I was a loner freak in high school. Now, there was this guy in my English class who was a very good Christian boi. He ran a Bible study and was generally nice to everyone. Even though I was essentially an atheist, and told him so myself, he still talked to me and never tried to convert me or push his dogma onto me, never did anything that made me uncomfortable. I thought he was adorable, but I never told him how I felt because I figured it would never work out, considering how important religion is to him.
So here's what's bothering me: what if the only reason he spoke to me at all was out of a sense of obligation - of "helping the less fortunate", as it were? I mean, I had like zero social skills back then, so it's not like I had much to offer. I don't even actually remember any of our conversations. I would just hate to have been "that guy" - the one no one wants to talk to despite nothing really being wrong with them. I dunno, maybe it doesn't matter.


----------



## Tenné (Dec 29, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Something's been bothering me for a while, and I want to get it off my chest. Basically, I was a loner freak in high school. Now, there was this guy in my English class who was a very good Christian boi. He ran a Bible study and was generally nice to everyone. Even though I was essentially an atheist, and told him so myself, he still talked to me and never tried to convert me or push his dogma onto me, never did anything that made me uncomfortable. I thought he was adorable, but I never told him how I felt because I figured it would never work out, considering how important religion is to him.
> So here's what's bothering me: what if the only reason he spoke to me at all was out of a sense of obligation - of "helping the less fortunate", as it were? I mean, I had like zero social skills back then, so it's not like I had much to offer. I don't even actually remember any of our conversations. I would just hate to have been "that guy" - the one no one wants to talk to despite nothing really being wrong with them. I dunno, maybe it doesn't matter.


Speaking as someone who didn't have many friends growing up, I do think I've had some "friendships" that were as you describe. Ultimately I'm happy they happened, even if I didn't have the aptitude to handle them maturely. I wouldn't worry about his motivations. I sincerely doubt it's because he somehow pitied you, since it'd be really cruel for people to think these things. Don't let high school haunt you. <3


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 31, 2019)

When people keep bringing back horrible feelings, emotions, and memories I had from multiple people in the past, it takes a while for me to recover, because I then have to re-evaluate who I am to others. I could have had so many fucking friends on this forum, but no, everything had to be about politics.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 31, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> When people keep bringing back horrible feelings, emotions, and memories I had from multiple people in the past, it takes a while for me to recover, because I then have to re-evaluate who I am to others. I could have had so many fucking friends on this forum, but no, everything had to be about politics.


If you want friends, ask for it 
I would be your friend gladly, but I can't get a hold of what you're feeling clearly here


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 31, 2019)

You know when can't do what you want or feel the way you want to 
Yeah, imagine the pain of having your mind turnt into a war zone where every thought you get over situations your brain judged as wrong or bad were conflicted... You can never have peace..


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 31, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> If you want friends, ask for it
> I would be your friend gladly, but I can't get a hold of what you're feeling clearly here


 I'll say this one thing before I totally delete my account. I'm disassociating from everyone I've met through the forums and their buddies, or former buddies.
I stand by my word that unless you know someone before others have, you can never really form any kind of relationship or friendship with them because they'll always have someone they'll defend or talk to regularly before you, and you'll always be the "new guy", they'll always be conversations, groups/servers, and events you're excluded from, people will talk down to you either directly, or be very passive about it, and you'll never even get close with any members of the same circle or associated circles. I had to remove some who I thought were truly my friend, I had to just get rid of those who were former buddies with people I strongly dislike on the forum, and I had to just cut people who I felt were treating me differently than they would treat those they knew long before. Aside from all the political bullshit and word twisting on here, I'm ridding myself from everyone no matter what ideological bullshit people stand by, because the apples don't fall far from the tree regardless of political affiliation.

I can at least say that I made the effort to branch out over a year ago from what was another horrible situation I ended up in, and I guess there's only two options left, either try again, with only one person who hopefully is in the same boat as me, or just give up and be alone.


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 1, 2020)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I'll say this one thing before I totally delete my account. I'm disassociating from everyone I've met through the forums and their buddies, or former buddies.
> I stand by my word that unless you know someone before others have, you can never really form any kind of relationship or friendship with them because they'll always have someone they'll defend or talk to regularly before you, and you'll always be the "new guy", they'll always be conversations, groups/servers, and events you're excluded from, people will talk down to you either directly, or be very passive about it, and you'll never even get close with any members of the same circle or associated circles. I had to remove some who I thought were truly my friend, I had to just get rid of those who were former buddies with people I strongly dislike on the forum, and I had to just cut people who I felt were treating me differently than they would treat those they knew long before. Aside from all the political bullshit and word twisting on here, I'm ridding myself from everyone no matter what ideological bullshit people stand by, because the apples don't fall far from the tree regardless of political affiliation.
> 
> I can at least say that I made the effort to branch out over a year ago from what was another horrible situation I ended up in, and I guess there's only two options left, either try again, with only one person who hopefully is in the same boat as me, or just give up and be alone.


You are sounding like me 
Don't be an extremist, either you accomplish and fall because you're not satisfied enough 
Or you fall and die, both ways you're done 
Look, I want to be your friend, and there's no reason why being in equal terms with you is a requirement, I don't believe that's how friendship works 
Now either you accept my words and try with me, cause it seems that I'm your only hope, or regret when you leave
What's gonna be?


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Jan 1, 2020)

Z-ro said:


> You are sounding like me
> Don't be an extremist, either you accomplish and fall because you're not satisfied enough
> Or you fall and die, both ways you're done
> Look, I want to be your friend, and there's no reason why being in equal terms with you is a requirement, I don't believe that's how friendship works
> ...


 Nothing personal, but I think I'm done trying to make friends with people on a furry forum, or acquiring others who I thought were like-minded from this shithole I tried to split off from.


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 1, 2020)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Nothing personal, but I think I'm done trying to make friends with people on a furry forum, or acquiring others who I thought were like-minded from this shithole I tried to split off from.


Fam I'm not a furry 
I came here to explore the culture 
You dived into political holes under your own decision


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Jan 1, 2020)

Z-ro said:


> Fam I'm not a furry
> I came here to explore the culture
> You dived into political holes under your own decision


 Right, but by default the people who you are surrounded by determine what's acceptable speech and expression and whatnot, so you end up with people who you think are more like-minded because everyone else is just not going treat you so well, will give you shit, and the friendships won't last long.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 1, 2020)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Nothing personal, but I think I'm done trying to make friends with people on a furry forum, or acquiring others who I thought were like-minded from this shithole I tried to split off from.


All I'm gonna say is this: So long as you're a good person and you treat people with respect, nobody should have a problem with you. If they do, it's their own fault.
While I think you and I differ in political standing, that doesn't bother me, personally. If you're a good guy, I'll treat you with respect. Treating others with respect isn't rocket science.

Apologies for the coarse language, but fuck the haters. If you think leaving is best for you, then by all means, do it. Just don't write us all off as bad people.



Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Something's been bothering me for a while, and I want to get it off my chest. Basically, I was a loner freak in high school. Now, there was this guy in my English class who was a very good Christian boi. He ran a Bible study and was generally nice to everyone. Even though I was essentially an atheist, and told him so myself, he still talked to me and never tried to convert me or push his dogma onto me, never did anything that made me uncomfortable. I thought he was adorable, but I never told him how I felt because I figured it would never work out, considering how important religion is to him.
> So here's what's bothering me: what if the only reason he spoke to me at all was out of a sense of obligation - of "helping the less fortunate", as it were? I mean, I had like zero social skills back then, so it's not like I had much to offer. I don't even actually remember any of our conversations. I would just hate to have been "that guy" - the one no one wants to talk to despite nothing really being wrong with them. I dunno, maybe it doesn't matter.


If those were his motivations, then that's what they were. None of us can really know for sure, so don't let it get to you. You weren't at fault at all. You were just being who you are.
And you're not a freak, either, mate. I used to think the same, but not anymore.


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 1, 2020)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Right, but by default the people who you are surrounded by determine what's acceptable speech and expression and whatnot, so you end up with people who you think are more like-minded because everyone else is just not going treat you so well, will give you shit, and the friendships won't last long.


I don't mind what other people believe, or preech under their self proclaimed righteous way or political agenda 
If they want to throw others down, first thing I'll do is evaluate both sides and confront the one that I disagree with, thus avoiding conflict between both parties 
I don't impose my belief on anyone


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 1, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> All I'm gonna say is this: So long as you're a good person and you treat people with respect, nobody should have a problem with you. If they do, it's their own fault.
> While I think you and I differ in political standing, that doesn't bother me, personally. If you're a good guy, I'll treat you with respect. Treating others with respect isn't rocket science.
> 
> Apologies for the coarse language, but fuck the haters. If you think leaving is best for you, then by all means, do it. Just don't write us all off as bad people.
> ...


Damn, you are absolutely right


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 1, 2020)

Digital bathroom scales!


Am I right?


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Jan 1, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> If you're a good guy, I'll treat you with respect. Treating others with respect isn't rocket science.


 I really wish it was that simple...Considering the history of conversations I had on here.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 1, 2020)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I really wish it was that simple...Considering the history of conversations I had on here.


You have to treat others with the same respect. If you don't, you definitely won't receive it back.
If you do, then that is the best you can possibly do.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm not a furry guys, I swear


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 1, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> I'm not a furry guys, I swear


OK, I didn't ask to know but thanks for letting me


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> When people keep bringing back horrible feelings, emotions, and memories I had from multiple people in the past, it takes a while for me to recover, because I then have to re-evaluate who I am to others. I could have had so many fucking friends on this forum, but no, everything had to be about politics.


I'm fairly friendly and politics is something I experiment with.  My problem is aggressive outwardness in forums, oppressive shyness in DM, and crippling shyness in public.



Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Digital bathroom scales!
> Am I right?


Lying piece of junk!  Always calling me fat!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 1, 2020)

Before New Years there was kind of a movement getting started here in Germany to ban fireworks. Mainly because they are loud, produce a lot of trash, they aren't great for the environment and they can be dangerous for people, animals and property.
In my opinion they are also completely pointless, you are basically setting your money on fire.

But then during the New Years celebrations, roughly half an hour after midnight, a shelter for great apes burned down in the zoo in the City of Krefeld. Most of the animals died, only two chimps survived with burn injuries. They are probably traumatised as well.
Now the facility didn't catch fire because of fireworks. People have been launching sky lanterns nearby that came down on the shelter. Those lanterns are banned already. It still happened as part of the New Years celebrations though.

I hope this nonsense will stop now... Half of the population is already against fireworks, many stores didn't sell them or announced not to sell fireworks starting this year and I noticed a lot less trash lying around this morning.


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 1, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> Before New Years there was kind of a movement getting started here in Germany to ban fireworks. Mainly because they are loud, produce a lot of trash, they aren't great for the environment and they can be dangerous for people, animals and property.
> In my opinion they are also completely pointless, you are basically setting your money on fire.
> 
> But then during the New Years celebrations, roughly half an hour after midnight, a shelter for great apes burned down in the zoo in the City of Krefeld. Most of the animals died, only two chimps survived with burn injuries. They are probably traumatised as well.
> ...


I support your message


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 1, 2020)

Sometimes my job annoys me. People are so stupid. Do things for the effect, for how they are viewed, not for the actual deed.

I dislike this type of behaviour.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

It's hard for me to hooah much.  And then I hear the younglings talk about back in the day like it was banner life, lol.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 1, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> Before New Years there was kind of a movement getting started here in Germany to ban fireworks. Mainly because they are loud, produce a lot of trash, they aren't great for the environment and they can be dangerous for people, animals and property.
> In my opinion they are also completely pointless, you are basically setting your money on fire.
> 
> But then during the New Years celebrations, roughly half an hour after midnight, a shelter for great apes burned down in the zoo in the City of Krefeld. Most of the animals died, only two chimps survived with burn injuries. They are probably traumatised as well.
> ...



Every year, my poor dog is traumatized by fireworks on January 1st and July 4th. She is terrified of the noises.
It us already illegal to shoot fireworks after 10PM, but the trash people herr don't care. They actually shoot the things off for a period of 2-3 days surrounding the holidays, all day and night. They are shooting right now, and my dog is trembling with fear. I plan on moving to a state that has outlawed fireworks.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Every year, my poor dog is traumatized by fireworks on January 1st and July 4th. She is terrified of the noises.
> It us already illegal to shoot fireworks after 10PM, but the trash people herr don't care. They actually shoot the things off for a period of 2-3 days surrounding the holidays, all day and night. They are shooting right now, and my dog is trembling with fear. I plan on moving to a state that has outlawed fireworks.


At least pets have someone to comfort them. Imagine what it's like for wild animals! Especially in July, when a lot of them are still raising young. Morons and their desire to blow shit up....


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 1, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> At least pets have someone to comfort them. Imagine what it's like for wild animals! Especially in July, when a lot of them are still raising young. Morons and their desire to blow shit up....



Yeah, I know! Thunderstorms are bad enough, but animals can tell when they are coming. Fireworks just start happening for no reason!


----------



## KodaPop (Jan 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Every year, my poor dog is traumatized by fireworks on January 1st and July 4th. She is terrified of the noises.
> It us already illegal to shoot fireworks after 10PM, but the trash people herr don't care. They actually shoot the things off for a period of 2-3 days surrounding the holidays, all day and night. They are shooting right now, and my dog is trembling with fear. I plan on moving to a state that has outlawed fireworks.



We have the same problem here, it really sucks for my dog. New years and the 4th are awful. We also live in Oregon which those fireworks are illegal, but we still have a huge problem with people not caring and doing them anyway. The best solution I've found is booking a vacation for a secluded place that day away from the public, but that's hard to find and is pretty expensive.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2020)

I just buried a  Screech Owl that someone hit with their car. I found the little one on the sidewalk. The wind was blowing on the wing, which I mistook for twitching


----------



## Sairn (Jan 2, 2020)

Been feeling increasingly separated from my friends. While I don't mind, as I'm a bit of a loner to begin with, it's nice to hear from them and I don't. I got our group together online once for the first time in a few weeks this past weekend, but it's back to the same old again. 

Work is okay, but I've felt stuck and even with moving positions I don't feel I can ever get back to where I was. 

I can't seem to escape family drama around the holidays, so I can't even find reprieve in that.


----------



## KodaPop (Jan 3, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Been feeling increasingly separated from my friends. While I don't mind, as I'm a bit of a loner to begin with, it's nice to hear from them and I don't. I got our group together online once for the first time in a few weeks this past weekend, but it's back to the same old again.
> 
> Work is okay, but I've felt stuck and even with moving positions I don't feel I can ever get back to where I was.
> 
> I can't seem to escape family drama around the holidays, so I can't even find reprieve in that.


Wow, everything here is too much me right now. Winter months are pretty brutal, at least for me. A break in my studies around this time almost seems like more of a curse than a blessing now, going back to the family with newly developed dramas that I just really don't want to even know about, but am forced to hear nonetheless. Old high-school friends are just too busy to find time to all hang out together.

I've been really trying to live more in the present to combat these emotions, but it's hard to re-wire your brain like that.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 3, 2020)

I wish I wasn't disabled.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 3, 2020)

KodaPop said:


> Wow, everything here is too much me right now. Winter months are pretty brutal, at least for me. A break in my studies around this time almost seems like more of a curse than a blessing now, going back to the family with newly developed dramas that I just really don't want to even know about, but am forced to hear nonetheless. Old high-school friends are just too busy to find time to all hang out together.
> 
> I've been really trying to live more in the present to combat these emotions, but it's hard to re-wire your brain like that.



I've been trying to distance myself from any sort of drama if it doesn't involve me. I'll give my two cents, but they're all adults and can sort issues out on their own. Their problems shouldn't be mine. Though I've just started to build the habit, so it will take some getting used to.  

As far as it goes with my friends, they're all getting serious with their SO's and aren't on as much anymore. It's a natural part of life, but I've been at a loss on how to communicate that, outside of just asking them to hang out.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a pain in my neck that's been bothering me for a few days now. I'm a bit of a hypochondriac and I panic about it sometimes


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 3, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I've been trying to distance myself from any sort of drama if it doesn't involve me. I'll give my two cents, but they're all adults and can sort issues out on their own. Their problems shouldn't be mine. Though I've just started to build the habit, so it will take some getting used to.
> 
> As far as it goes with my friends, they're all getting serious with their SO's and aren't on as much anymore. It's a natural part of life, but I've been at a loss on how to communicate that, outside of just asking them to hang out.


All of my friends have either died, disappeared, or (in most cases) have stabbed me in the back.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2020)

brawlingcastform said:


> I wish I wasn't disabled.


At least you haven't jumped on the identitarian bandwagon that many others have.

*******
Fuck. How am I supposed to eat healthily AND ethically? I wonder if CVS sells supplements for all the nutrients I've been denying myself by cutting back on meat. My mood's been tanking.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 4, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> At least you haven't jumped on the identitarian bandwagon that many others have.


The what?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2020)

brawlingcastform said:


> The what?


Sorry, allow me to rephrase. You don't demand that the world be remade to accomodate you, you just want to live a normal fulfilling life.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 4, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Sorry, allow me to rephrase. You don't demand that the world be remade to accommodate you, you just want to live a normal fulfilling life.


I just don't understand how feeling anxious and scared from being around other people (in person, of course) is supposed to make me feel "special". I've always been told that I'm amazing for having autism, but honestly, I think all the people who tell me this are just being condescending. Especially with the limits that I've got built in that I just can't surpass.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 4, 2020)

"The refs threw the game!"

Rough quotes from my family, who are Bills fans.

The heat of the moment in sports watching does some crazy things to what people say.  I saw the entirety of the game for once, and the second half was an epic fail.  It should NEVER have come close enough to where a ref call costs the game.

This is the ENTIRE reason why I dread watching any kind of sports, people.  That and the noise causes me to be peopled out WAY too fast - I didn't stay to watch both games as I'm sure I would have melted down somehow.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 7, 2020)

Apparently mother nature doesn't know when Spring is. 

All this severe weather we've been getting this winter is getting on my nerves.

Why can't we get snow for once??  Playing roulette with tornadoes ain't no fun!


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm perplexed at how awful I am at building functional relationships with other people and always find myself feeling extremely isolated and lonely regardless of how many entities are present around me. The harder I try to pull out of this soul breaking cycle, the more spectacularly I fail. As a powerful anguish and dread filled frustration builds up overtime, it becomes increasingly difficult to find the right words to say and keep a composed posture in the face of seemingly inevitable adversity.

So I rant, rant and rant whilst never getting anywhere with it and this looks to be the only thing I'm firmly competent at doing nowadays...a lot of my time is spent regretting things I've said and done, things that go through my head every time anger takes over and they are only truthful to that awfully unreasonable mindset.

Going from losing the sight of reason to being extremely self conscious about the foul morality of some of my own attitudes takes a massive toll on the mind.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 9, 2020)

It really bugs me when at a special event,people always have their phones out to film it,despite the fact the event will have already been filmed by news crews all over the world. It really takes the fun out of it for me,and I don't really understand why they can't just enjoy the moment


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 9, 2020)

Ehh... last few days were unbearable to say the least


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 12, 2020)

I cannot watch women’s professional water skiing unless the ladies are wearing one piece swimsuits.

Today, that never happens so don’t count on me being a spectator anytime soon.  You can find me crying in a corner while the new skiers in their bikini bottoms and short shorts strut their stuff on the water.

I’m also inclined to believe the sport’s popularity suffered because of it.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2020)

Welp, according to this online research test/survey thing I found, I have severe depression, anxiety, and stress. >.> huzzah.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a life long dilemma.

Swimming is my favorite exercise, and just about all I can do anymore without causing further injury. I used to be on the swim team.

In fact, I even love swimming in the cold, salty ocean, fighting waves and rip currents. Other people think I'm nuts for that. 99.9934% of people who live near swimmable water don't swim in it, and I think they're nuts for that.

The local pools are disgusting, crowded, and have bank hours. The local lakes are polluted nightmares with very little public access.

So, I don't exercise, and I feel like shit. I can't run, and even biking is too painful. I need water. I need to live near public ocean access. But I'd have to pay $$$ for that privilage. Or I'll just have a heart attack at 40.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 13, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> In fact, I even love swimming in the cold, salty ocean, fighting waves and rip currents. Other people think I'm nuts for that. 99.9934% of people who live near swimmable water don't swim in it, and I think they're nuts for that.



As one of those people who lives near swimmable water... I more lament the fact that it's only swimmable for maybe 5-6 months out of the year.

But then again, that's all due to the lake being too cold during the other months.  Though the whole "ice swimming" thing is kinda tempting honestly... while I still have enough blubber to potentially handle it at least.

Other than that and the occasional algae incident (seriously, some summer days the lake looks like pea soup and that's not really good swimming), yeah, I find it crazy that people who live near swimmable water wouldn't use it.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Welp, according to this online research test/survey thing I found, I have severe depression, anxiety, and stress. >.> huzzah.


Remember that you are not alone.

--------------------

Yet again, I was used and shoved to side.
Yet again, someone took my reward.
Yet again, being furry twisted my guts inside the community.

This might be my last message. If things won't improve quickly, I might ask mods to ban me. So if anyone wants to keep contact then dm me.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Welp, according to this online research test/survey thing I found, I have severe depression, anxiety, and stress. >.> huzzah.



Just stepping in here to provide the obligatory - online surveys are not very accurate, and self-diagnosing things is not always a safe route.

If you think you really have severe depression - seek out a professional to confirm this diagnosis.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 13, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Just stepping in here to provide the obligatory - online surveys are not very accurate, and self-diagnosing things is **never* a safe route.
> 
> If you think you really have severe depression - seek out a professional to confirm this diagnosis.


Absolutely seconded! (Aside from a tiny edit.)


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm depressed as hell. I have to find a job this month or I'll go bankrupt but I can't afford a car (at least I have a bike, I guess), but my programming skills are all over the place and I have no professional experience in the field. Also, I'm pretty sure someone stole some of my shit while I was away on winter vacation (mostly minor stuff like silverware, but I've also lost a bracelet), but I don't know who it could be and there's no way to prove it. One of my roommates also smokes weed in the apartment despite me asking her nicely not to; I guess I just have to accept the fact they don't give a shit about me. Hell, I just need to get out of this place. At least my boyfriend is supportive.

Besides that, though, I've been having a minor identity crisis again. Here's the thing - I don't give a shit about gender, and I don't feel motivated to change my identity over a social construct. That being said, though, I identify more with male characters, I almost exclusively RP male characters, I almost exclusively make male friends (which might be part of why I have a hard time getting along with my roommates), and this one time I took the bus while wearing a breast binder and it was seriously amazing; I felt so much less exposed, if that makes sense. Also, because of my face and body shape, I look like a cross-dresser when I wear feminine clothes, but I look damn good in masculine clothing. I am, however, very straight... I dunno. I feel like it shouldn't be important, but it's been bothering me.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 15, 2020)

...and unrelated to my last post, I am a _terrible_ person.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 18, 2020)

So this doesn't concern me directly but it shows how evil big companies really are.
On January 1st the VAT on tampons, pads and other products that help women with their period were reduced from 19% to 7%. Which is great!
But what did big companies like Johnson & Johnson do? Those cunts raised their prices. So now these products either cost the same as they did before the tax reduction or even more.
It is beyond me how anyone can be this fucking disgusting.

The VAT in Germany makes no sense anyway. They want to reduce the taxes on products that are more climate friendly, which is great. So train tickets are getting less expensinve for example while flights are getting more expensive.

However, right now the VAT on meat, which is terrible for the environment and the climate, is 7% instead of the regular 19%. This is because the VAT on food is 7%.
At the same time you pay 19% for something like oat milk, which is much more climate friendly.

We Germans really need to stop living in the past >_<


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2020)

I feel like I'm okay at a lot of different things, but will never be especially good at any one thing. Also I'm fucking lonely.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I feel like I'm okay at a lot of different things, but will never be especially good at any one thing. Also I'm fucking lonely.


Same here.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Jan 18, 2020)

Just going to take a moment to vent about sexism...because even in 2020 it still happens and it drives me completely nuts!
I didn't choose to be born with this female body. If I had a choice I doubt it would have been this one. I hate being treated like I'm weaker. 
I'm probably stronger than most women too. I like being strong, and I could care less about being "pretty." I just want to be respected, is that too much to ask?
Ugh.
Yeah don't mind me over here...it's just another anxiety trigger whenever it comes to sex differences...>.<


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)

I feel silly for accusing someone of stealing my stuff, then FINDING it in my room later on. I'm grateful she accepted my apology!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

I fucking hate Alzheimer’s and dementia and everything that goes with them.


----------



## Punji (Jan 20, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> I feel silly for accusing someone of stealing my stuff, then FINDING it in my room later on. I'm grateful she accepted my apology!



What if it was planted there to throw off accusation?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 20, 2020)

I am tired of being on the edge constantly. Hypervigilance sucks. 

It wears me out emotionally until I want to stop caring but I can't. 

I hate life.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

Spoiler:  Tw for suicidal thoughts and self harm I guess



I woke up yesterday wanting to kill myself over something that happened between me and my ex boyfriend and how I still can’t get over him. It’s been happening more and more often and I want it to stop. I want to move on and be happy but sadly, that’s not going to happen. I don’t want to go back to cutting seeing as I’ve been clean for about three weeks, but it’s becoming a struggle. I just want to stop thinking. Better yet, I just want to be dead. That way I won’t keep getting hurt over and over by the same things. I’m sorry if this was overly dark or made anyone uncomfortable, I just needed to let this out.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 20, 2020)

Punji said:


> What if it was planted there to throw off accusation?


Nahh. What I lost was my key to my safe but I found it and when I opened up my safe, not even my money was missing!


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jan 21, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I have a life long dilemma.
> 
> Swimming is my favorite exercise, and just about all I can do anymore without causing further injury. I used to be on the swim team.
> 
> ...



I live near the ocean, and while I don’t swim (disabled ) most other people here know not to swim, or at least go swimming at the right times. We have crocs, jellyfish, stonefish, sea snakes  on occasion.


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jan 21, 2020)

I hate feeling like I’m doing someone else’s job for them. eg a support worker agency’s staff don’t communicate, forget to send me important shit so I have to chase them & remind them, etc. Yet they have no problems ringing me when they want money!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 21, 2020)

Inklop Bunny said:


> I live near the ocean, and while I don’t swim (disabled ) most other people here know not to swim, or at least go swimming at the right times. We have crocs, jellyfish, stonefish, sea snakes  on occasion.



Where I grew up, the ocean was cold, but the most dangerous sea creature was probably a clam, (if you stepped on it, cracked the shell, and cut your foot).


----------



## Sairn (Jan 21, 2020)

Need to vent this out:
Work is sucking this week. I've gotten at least 15-20 requests (at least half time sensitive) and I can't get caught up with work I need to do.

It doesn't help when I've gotten 30+ messages today to respond to, and heavy hitting issues taking 1-2 hours of my time. I wish I could just ignore it some days.

My stress has been through the roof for the last 4-5 days, and getting a constant stream of more work. I feel like I'm missing things, but can't find the time to check. Right now is the only chance I've had to sit for more than 2 minutes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 22, 2020)

So the keto diet is great for losing a lot of weight quickly but damn... I hate that it gives me bad breath :/
Since your body gets energy from ketons your breath starts to smell like acetone.
I can smell it but I can taste it as well. This will take some time to get used to again XP


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 22, 2020)

A resident at the place I live in is triggering my ptsd and I really don't want to scream at her. I'm doing okay so far, but it's unnerving!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 22, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> So the keto diet is great for losing a lot of weight quickly but damn... I hate that it gives me bad breath :/
> Since your body gets energy from ketons your breath starts to smell like acetone.
> I can smell it but I can taste it as well. This will take some time to get used to again XP



I am also keto-ing. I chew a lot of sugar free gum.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm starting to realize that I've been cheated out of my education now that I'm in college and 90% of the basic college algebra, trigonometry, and calculus was stuff I never learned in my AP classes in highschool.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

I tried keto but I didn't lose a pound. In fact, I gained weight. The only thing it did for me was send my blood pressure and cholesterol levels through the roof!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 22, 2020)

Remember the Atkins diet?


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm really upset.

A few days ago I was with my maternal aunt visiting her aunt and uncle, the latter of which is a pastor for this Church, and knowing I've been socially isolated for years, he asked me if I wanted to take part in their Wednesday night youth activity to socialize. I reluctantly agreed--despite being agnostic and him being aware of this--because I desperately wanted to socialize and was willing to put aside differences to make friends. I figured that they'd still be accepting of me. So I went, and the first few minutes was fine. A little uncomfortable, but I was okay with it.

And then like thirty minutes in the preacher guy starts talking about how "Jesus is the truth" and that being "on the path to Heaven takes work" and by that they meant that not only were people who didn't believe in their exact form of faith going to Hell, but that so were anybody who was accepting of people with different beliefs?? Oh yeah that and they said the same applies to gay people and people who don't hate gay people. That's right, if you don't bash people for something entirely out of their control, eternal suffering and torture for you, you pile of trash!

And everybody was nodding their heads going "Amen!" all enthusiastically at the extremely toxic sentence that came out of this guy's mouth. I was so pissed and frustrated, I locked myself in the bathroom for like twenty minutes trying not to cry and my aunt took me home early after she found me hiding out. I didn't want to tell her because I felt bad for her having to drive there for nothing.

I'm so well aware not all Christians are like this but why does every Christian I come across have to be the bad kind? Why do they only seem to exist on the internet? I'm trying so hard to fight this urge to label them all because my dearest friend is a Christian and is literally the sweetest girl alive. And there's so many people that are like that too. But every single Christian I've ever met in person besides my friend have been like this. Is it just my state? Is it just because Florida is a very conservative state? Because now that I think about it, pretty much everyone here in general I've met in person hates gay people. It's just so frustrating that I never feel accepted anywhere here.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 22, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> I'm really upset.
> 
> A few days ago I was with my maternal aunt visiting her aunt and uncle, the latter of which is a pastor for this Church, and knowing I've been socially isolated for years, he asked me if I wanted to take part in their Wednesday night youth activity to socialize. I reluctantly agreed--despite being agnostic and him being aware of this--because I desperately wanted to socialize and was willing to put aside differences to make friends. I figured that they'd still be accepting of me. So I went, and the first few minutes was fine. A little uncomfortable, but I was okay with it.
> 
> ...


Well when their holy book clearly dictates killing homosexuals ( Leviticus Chapter 20 verse 13 ), many Christians aren't going to like gay people.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 22, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Well when their holy book clearly dictates killing homosexuals ( Leviticus Chapter 20 verse 13 ), many Christians aren't going to like gay people.


Does it really go that far? I thought it just said it was an abomination or whatever. I guess that's why then. Ugh.


----------



## Punji (Jan 22, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Well when their holy book clearly dictates killing homosexuals ( Leviticus Chapter 20 verse 13 ), many Christians aren't going to like gay people.





Tendo64 said:


> Does it really go that far? I thought it just said it was an abomination or whatever. I guess that's why then. Ugh.



I hate to be _that guy_, but people who say homosexuality bad because Bible are fundamentally bad Christians. For starters, Jesus' sacrifice on the cross negates the entirety of the Old Testament. Following the often taken-out-of-context snippets of the OT would invalidate the Crucifixion.

Secondly and more succinctly, Christianity teaches to love thy neighbor and that judgement is reserved for The Lord. It would be blasphemous to say God doesn't like gay people, this is not for us as humans to decide. All we're supposed to do is love others, including others sinners and "bad people."

At least, as I understand it.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 22, 2020)

Punji said:


> I hate to be _that guy_, but people who say homosexuality bad because Bible are fundamentally bad Christians. For starters, Jesus' sacrifice on the cross negates the entirety of the Old Testament. Following the often taken-out-of-context snippets of the OT would invalidate the Crucifixion.
> 
> Secondly and more succinctly, Christianity teaches to love thy neighbor and that judgement is reserved for The Lord. It would be blasphemous to say God doesn't like gay people, this is not for us as humans to decide. All we're supposed to do is love others, including others sinners and "bad people."
> 
> At least, as I understand it.


Honestly, I'm 95% sure people only quote those anti-gay verses because it gives them an excuse to be homophobic. They're just hiding behind the bible saying it's why they hate them because deep down they know "gay bad because gay icky" is a stupid reason to hate them. Yet continue to do so.

Other times, it's just people parroting things that have been pounded into their head without actually taking a second to think about it because--"oh, don't you go questioning God! God's always right! Even when he calls for mass genocide! You don't wanna go to Hell do ya?"


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 22, 2020)

Punji said:


> I hate to be _that guy_, but people who say homosexuality bad because Bible are fundamentally bad Christians. For starters, Jesus' sacrifice on the cross negates the entirety of the Old Testament. Following the often taken-out-of-context snippets of the OT would invalidate the Crucifixion.
> 
> Secondly and more succinctly, Christianity teaches to love thy neighbor and that judgement is reserved for The Lord. It would be blasphemous to say God doesn't like gay people, this is not for us as humans to decide. All we're supposed to do is love others, including others sinners and "bad people."
> 
> At least, as I understand it.


I hate to be that guy but you got it all wrong. Read these verses.

*Matthew 5:17-20 New International Version (NIV)*
*The Fulfillment of the Law*
17 “Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. 18 For truly I tell you, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished.19 Therefore anyone who sets aside one of the least of these commands and teaches others accordingly will be called least in the kingdom of heaven, but whoever practices and teaches these commands will be called great in the kingdom of heaven. 20 For I tell you that unless your righteousness surpasses that of the Pharisees and the teachers of the law, you will certainly not enter the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 22, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Honestly, I'm 95% sure people only quote those anti-gay verses because it gives them an excuse to be homophobic. They're just hiding behind the bible saying it's why they hate them because deep down they know "gay bad because gay icky" is a stupid reason to hate them. Yet continue to do so.
> 
> Other times, it's just people parroting things that have been pounded into their head without actually taking a second to think about it because--"oh, don't you go questioning God! God's always right! Even when he calls for mass genocide! You don't wanna go to Hell do ya?"


Here's Leviticus 20:13 for reference on how bad it is: "'If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 22, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Here's Leviticus 20:13 for reference on how bad it is: "'If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.


Using a book to justify your actions is honestly kinda futile. It’s like committing mass murder then saying “WeLl ThEy DiD iT iN tHe HuNgEr GaMeS” to justify it. It’s just words on paper, really.


----------



## Punji (Jan 23, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I hate to be that guy but you got it all wrong. Read these verses.
> 
> *Matthew 5:17-20 New International Version (NIV)*
> *The Fulfillment of the Law*
> 17 “Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. 18 For truly I tell you, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished.19 Therefore anyone who sets aside one of the least of these commands and teaches others accordingly will be called least in the kingdom of heaven, but whoever practices and teaches these commands will be called great in the kingdom of heaven. 20 For I tell you that unless your righteousness surpasses that of the Pharisees and the teachers of the law, you will certainly not enter the kingdom of heaven.



Consider the very next verse, Matthew 5:21-22: 21 “You have heard that it was said to the people long ago, ‘you shall not murder, and anyone who murders will be subject to judgment.' 22 But I tell you that anyone who is angry with a brother or sister, 'Raca,'"(A term of contempt) "is answerable to the court. And anyone who says, ‘You fool!’ will be in danger of the fire of hell."

AKA it's bad to pass judgement upon others and doing so makes one guilty as well. Love the sinner, hate the sin. Even if God really did hate homosexuals, it'd still be wrong for us as humans to hate them or ourselves as well.

Like I said above, it would really seem judgement is reserved for The Lord.



Ovi the Dragon said:


> Here's Leviticus 20:13 for reference on how bad it is: "'If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.



Leviticus 20 also states anyone who commits adultery is also bad and is punishable by death. "If a man commits adultery with another man’s wife —with the wife of his neighbor— both the adulterer and the adulteress are to be put to death."

The same is said of relations with family members and animals, cursing one's parents, or marrying one's wife's mother. On top of just being sex without procreation, it's just not an uncommon punishment.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 23, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Well when their holy book clearly dictates killing homosexuals ( Leviticus Chapter 20 verse 13 ), many Christians aren't going to like gay people.



I've been looking into clobber verses like this (there's about 6-7 of them) to kind of warn my own family (at least some parts of it are religious but we NEVER learned about Leviticus when I was growing up because the services I knew didn't include it) about some of the pitfalls.  You're relying on something of a literal interpretation when you say this (to be fair, so are the homophobes).

From what I've been able to gather of some other interpretations, the phrase had nothing to do with consensual homosexuality and everything to do with differentiating themselves from the Canaanites.  Apparently, as part of their approach to worship, the Canaanites were into some very bad sexual things, things I'm squeamish about spelling out because I'm pretty sure I could get everyone around here - even LGBT folks - to puke if I did.


Edit: I might as well add, by the way, that ever since I did even a little bit of investigating into the clobber verses, they wound up sounding WAY more offensive when leveled against the LGBT community.  Because in my head the bigot in question is actually trying to attribute those traits to LGBT folk.

Edit 2:  Yeah, I also did mean to imply that the people who misquote the Bible so badly are utterly stuck in the past.  If only they could have LEARNED from the past while they were there.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 23, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I am also keto-ing. I chew a lot of sugar free gum.


I hate gum... I got some mouth spray, that helps a little.

It's worth enduring though... I'd rather be lazy and lose weight at the same time and have a smelly mouth than actually having to put effort into losing weight XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2020)

Punji said:


> I hate to be _that guy_, but people who say homosexuality bad because Bible are fundamentally bad Christians. For starters, Jesus' sacrifice on the cross negates the entirety of the Old Testament. Following the often taken-out-of-context snippets of the OT would invalidate the Crucifixion.
> 
> Secondly and more succinctly, Christianity teaches to love thy neighbor and that judgement is reserved for The Lord. It would be blasphemous to say God doesn't like gay people, this is not for us as humans to decide. All we're supposed to do is love others, including others sinners and "bad people."
> 
> At least, as I understand it.



I've always found it weird to say 'well it's okay to be gay now since Jesus's Sacrifice'. 

Does that mean that gay people who lived before the time of Jesus are sinners, but gay people lucky enough to be born afterwards are okay?

Surely all the stuff about gays being an abomination is just a social prejudice of the people who wrote those parts of the bible, rather than the legitimate commentary of the creator of the cosmos.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 23, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> I hate gum... I got some mouth spray, that helps a little.
> 
> It's worth enduring though... I'd rather be lazy and lose weight at the same time and have a smelly mouth than actually having to put effort into losing weight XD



My current plan is eat whatever for breakfast, then slim fast and veggies the rest of the day. Not sure how well this will work, but worth a try.


----------



## Punji (Jan 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I've always found it weird to say 'well it's okay to be gay now since Jesus's Sacrifice'.
> 
> Does that mean that gay people who lived before the time of Jesus are sinners, but gay people lucky enough to be born afterwards are okay?
> 
> Surely all the stuff about gays being an abomination is just a social prejudice of the people who wrote those parts of the bible, rather than the legitimate commentary of the creator of the cosmos.



Personally I don't think it was ever sinful to be gay, just that if it was, they would be forgiven.

Otherwise, I think the issue is more of subjective interpretations where a reader is looking for something to confirm their existing beliefs.

As far as I can tell the only reason homosexuality could be viewed as "bad" or "sinful" is because sex between two men would be sex without the intent of procreation as that's obviously not possible. People who are prejudiced against gays will read these lines as "gay must be bad."


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I've always found it weird to say 'well it's okay to be gay now since Jesus's Sacrifice'.
> 
> Does that mean that gay people who lived before the time of Jesus are sinners, but gay people lucky enough to be born afterwards are okay?
> 
> Surely all the stuff about gays being an abomination is just a social prejudice of the people who wrote those parts of the bible, rather than the legitimate commentary of the creator of the cosmos.



Jesus is also god itself. So it basically sacrificed itself to itself and that magically fixed everything.
Not to mention that god is described as completely unchanging in the old testament and yet there is a very radical change in it's character in the new testament.
The bible is supposed to have devine inspiration but these inconsistencies are basicaly what makes it very VERY obvious that the whole thing is just fabricated nonsense that people just added to over the years.



ManicTherapsid said:


> My current plan is eat whatever for breakfast, then slim fast and veggies the rest of the day. Not sure how well this will work, but worth a try.


From what I know slim fast is crap.
Veggies are a good start but it depends what veggies you eat. Lots of them have a lot of carbs so that might go poorly as well.
Try eating more nuts. They are a great snack, they are very healthy and they are basically low in everything you could gain weight from 
You can't eat TONS of nuts, sure. They do contain a lot of fat. But the fats they do contain are very healthy.

What got me on the right track is actually an app I use to track what I eat. It's called Lifesum. You answer some simple questions like how quickly you want to lose weight, what you like to eat, what kind of food you have trouble avoiding and so on. Then the app presents you with some diet plans that might work for you.
You can then track everything you eat. It's really easy because you can just scan barcodes  The app will show you how many calories you can still eat, through Google Fit it can show you how many calories you have burned and it also shows you a very detailed diagram of what nutrients you ate during the day.
The whole interface is also made in a really friendly way and overall it encourages you to keep going.
They have a discount going on right now so you can get a 12 months subscription for 30 bucks. I can't recommend this app enough, it is amazing. It helped me to lose 36 kilos in 6 months.

*This post was not sponsored by Lifesum*
XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2020)

Punji said:


> Personally I don't think it was ever sinful to be gay, just that if it was, they would be forgiven.
> 
> Otherwise, I think the issue is more of subjective interpretations where a reader is looking for something to confirm their existing beliefs.
> 
> As far as I can tell the only reason homosexuality could be viewed as "bad" or "sinful" is because sex between two men would be sex without the intent of procreation as that's obviously not possible. People who are prejudiced against gays will read these lines as "gay must be bad."



It's difficult to understand why sex that doesn't result in reproduction would be viewed as immoral by the universe's creator, anyway.

To be honest it's also difficult to understand why, if a universal creator existed, they would have moral opinions about human behaviour at all. And if they did, would it be reasonable for us to expect those opinions to be wise? What if they were flawed?

I spoke to somebody about this recently and her answer was basically that 'because they created it so their opinion is right,'- but there's not really any logical connection there that I can see.

Kinda tangent-ing off here though. x3



CaptainCool said:


> Jesus is also god itself. So it basically sacrificed itself to itself and that magically fixed everything.
> Not to mention that god is described as completely unchanging in the old testament and yet there is a very radical change in it's character in the new testament.
> The bible is supposed to have devine inspiration but these inconsistencies are basicaly what makes it very VERY obvious that the whole thing is just fabricated nonsense that people just added to over the years.



I would, _perhaps more diplomatically_, say that religious texts are mirrors that reflect the attitudes of the societies that produced them, rather than necessarily serving as justifications for contemporary moral choices. 
We can still take insights from them, especially finding out how cultures very different to our own viewed moral problems we sometimes still haven't resolved today.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 23, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> So the keto diet is great for losing a lot of weight quickly but damn... I hate that it gives me bad breath :/
> Since your body gets energy from ketons your breath starts to smell like acetone.
> I can smell it but I can taste it as well. This will take some time to get used to again XP



yea but it's just water weight you're loosing. It will grow back within few days after finishing your diet.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 23, 2020)

A scammer is trying to waste my time again. Come on man, you're not that clever. You don't think it's suspicious that you suddenly email me out of the blue using both your old and "new" account?

I wouldn't care so much if you actually paid me, or any of the other people you've tried to hustle in the past. Getting kind of tired of "brainstorming" with you.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 23, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> I'm really upset.
> 
> A few days ago I was with my maternal aunt visiting her aunt and uncle, the latter of which is a pastor for this Church, and knowing I've been socially isolated for years, he asked me if I wanted to take part in their Wednesday night youth activity to socialize. I reluctantly agreed--despite being agnostic and him being aware of this--because I desperately wanted to socialize and was willing to put aside differences to make friends. I figured that they'd still be accepting of me. So I went, and the first few minutes was fine. A little uncomfortable, but I was okay with it.
> 
> ...



They claim Christianity, yet true Christians don't hate. You shouldn't go there at all if they hate.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 23, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> They claim Christianity, yet true Christians don't hate. You shouldn't go there at all if they hate.


I don't plan to go there ever again. That's the last time I ever go to a church for any reason. They make me uncomfortable and bored anyway.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 23, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> I don't plan to go there ever again. That's the last time I ever go to a church for any reason. They make me uncomfortable and bored anyway.


I hope you find a good place to socialize.

YMCA and NAMI have youth groups that aren't religious!

I suggest YMCA if you are not neurodiverse


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 23, 2020)

My husband and I are so close to getting a new apartment and I hope we get it because I cannot stand our landlord blasting his TV/music downstairs to the point the floor literally buzzes anymore. I am so close to yelling SHUT THE FUCK UP, I cannot stand it anymore.


----------



## Punji (Jan 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's difficult to understand why sex that doesn't result in reproduction would be viewed as immoral by the universe's creator, anyway.
> 
> To be honest it's also difficult to understand why, if a universal creator existed, they would have moral opinions about human behaviour at all. And if they did, would it be reasonable for us to expect those opinions to be wise? What if they were flawed?
> 
> ...



I think it's pretty much just because God ordered humanity to "be fruitful and multiply," and therefore performing any kind of sex act without the possibility of procreation would be to disobey Him. (Hence why some church groups are so against the use of condoms for straight couples). Why some people think this only applies to gay people and no one else is silly, but it's Old Testament stuff anyway so it's up in the air from what I know.

I can't claim to know, but I like to imagine it as a game of The Sims, where not controlling a sim often results in behaviors the player doesn't necessarily want for one reason or another. I'm sure a divine creator would have better reasons than I do when playing The Sims, but the general sentiment is there. 

A little bit off topic, but still kinda within the spirit of a vent thread.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 23, 2020)

Well, that was quite the scare.  So my computer started having issues where the graphics card would crash and the fans would go on full blast.  Eventually it progressed to random computer restarts, and then my computer wouldn't load the OS at all and just went through constant powercycling.

We thought it was dust or a software issue at first, but when we got to the last step we opened the computer up and after taking a more serious look?  Turns out all that was wrong was the cable from the motherboard to the power supply had come loose (apparently it happens if the computer is jostled enough due to the way newer power supplies are designed).

What really gets me is how many bogus steps my dad proposed.  Checking the outlet, checking the power strip... it's clear he no longer has any clue how to work with computers and yet he still thinks he's got it.  Step aside, dad, I've got this more than you realize.


It didn't wind up fixing my Oculus Rift S (which went on the fritz MUCH earlier than this issue) though.  Still waiting to hear back after two sets of error logs proved it wasn't a power consumption issue in my computer, or a damaged cable.  I'm expecting to have to ship the unit in for repairs.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2020)

Doomer said:


> yea but it's just water weight you're loosing. It will grow back within few days after finishing your diet.


I lost 36 kilos on keto last time. Right now I'm just getting rid of the Christmas pudge 
The whole diet is about getting rid of fat by reducing carbs. I did not just lose water.
Besides, all diets have a yo-yo effect of you aren't careful. I lost that much weight and stayed mostly stable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2020)

Punji said:


> I think it's pretty much just because God ordered humanity to "be fruitful and multiply," and therefore performing any kind of sex act without the possibility of procreation would be to disobey Him. (Hence why some church groups are so against the use of condoms for straight couples). Why some people think this only applies to gay people and no one else is silly, but it's Old Testament stuff anyway so it's up in the air from what I know.
> 
> I can't claim to know, but I like to imagine it as a game of The Sims, where not controlling a sim often results in behaviors the player doesn't necessarily want for one reason or another. I'm sure a divine creator would have better reasons than I do when playing The Sims, but the general sentiment is there.
> 
> A little bit off topic, but still kinda within the spirit of a vent thread.



Within the_ spirituality_ of the thread.

I'm reluctant to try to convince believers that, if they view homosexual sex as bad because it's not reproductive, then they should view _all _other forms of recreational sex as bad too, because I suspect there's a lot of folks out there who would sooner start punishing themselves for masturbating than re-assess whether their reasons for hating gay people make any sense. x3

I'd make the more direct argument that an instruction to murder gay people cannot have come from a loving god.

You have to phrase this in the correct way to people though, because it's an argument against the idea of holy texts being justified by divine inspiration. Some people may interpret that, perhaps correctly, as a suggestion that god may not exist, and would rather continue endorsing social prejudices than face the prospect that there may be no afterlife or that moral certainty is in many ways ineffable- scary prospects to some.


----------



## Punji (Jan 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Within the_ spirituality_ of the thread.
> 
> I'm reluctant to try to convince believers that, if they view homosexual sex as bad because it's not reproductive, then they should view _all _other forms of recreational sex as bad too, because I suspect there's a lot of folks out there who would sooner start punishing themselves for masturbating than re-assess whether their reasons for hating gay people make any sense. x3
> 
> ...



I think people are free to believe what they wish, but I have to maintain holding such beliefs are not in line with what Christian doctrine believes. I definitely think it's a shallow front for people to justify negative opinions towards gay people more than anything else.

I agree, but I'm not sure if you mean the same thing that I think you do. I don't believe God Himself even directly told anyone anything about "punishing" homosexuals or anything of the sort. I imagine modern interpretations of this are flawed, in that they are read through a modern lens and not a Jewish man or woman living 2000+ years ago, where society, law, and maybe even the concept and view of sexuality would have been completely different. The writings were made for them, not for us, and a lot of people seem to forget that and expect to take it literally instead of spiritually or figuratively in by all means a completely different world.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2020)

Punji said:


> I think people are free to believe what they wish, but I have to maintain holding such beliefs are not in line with what Christian doctrine believes. I definitely think it's a shallow front for people to justify negative opinions towards gay people more than anything else.
> 
> I agree, but I'm not sure if you mean the same thing that I think you do. I don't believe God Himself even directly told anyone anything about "punishing" homosexuals or anything of the sort. I imagine modern interpretations of this are flawed, in that they are read through a modern lens and not a Jewish man or woman living 2000+ years ago, where society, law, and maybe even the concept and view of sexuality would have been completely different. The writings were made for them, not for us, and a lot of people seem to forget that and expect to take it literally instead of spiritually or figuratively in by all means a completely different world.



My meaning is that, since endorsing the execution of gay people is not compatible with the idea of a loving god, that instruction can't have come from one. 

There are numerous possible explanations for where, if it didn't come from a god, the instruction comes from, such as your suggestion that a more recent culture projected its own social prejudices onto a text that they had not interpreted correctly- or perhaps deliberately sought to misrepresent. It might also just be true that ancient Hebrew cultures had their own prejudices and unfair ideas like most other cultures do. 



Spoiler



I'm often a little bit cautious about defenses of esteemed ancient cultures, because I've previously seen people trying to make excuses for forms of slavery practiced by the Israelites, because their idea of moral goodness was based on absolute good being justified by the bible, so if a form of slavery was represented as acceptable in the bible it must mean that the Israelites were practicing a form of slavery that would be acceptable to a modern person. 
Much simpler to just accept that the authors of the text were imperfect and introduced their own flawed ideas to the text.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Tired of liking my guy friends it's embarassing and awkward


----------



## Rarum (Jan 25, 2020)

Not much or all that serious compared to some of the other vent posts here, but oh well.


Spoiler



I hate dealing with car maintenance.
To me, it’s super boring and takes forever.

I like the car I have, quite a bit actually. But it’s almost out of oil, so I have to fill it up with new oil, and get the oil changed, before I can drive anywhere or do anything.

This is probably ridiculously easy for most people, and maybe dumb to vent about. But I’ve never actually had to fill a car with oil myself, and I have to do it before I can even drive to the mechanic. So, I had to call my dad and ask how to do it, plus look up some stuff and go to 7-eleven to get the correct oil. Now I have to go back there because I apparently need a funnel too. Then I have to fill it and be super careful to not spill it. Then I have to drive to the mechanic and wait for them to fix it.

Again, not that bad. It’s just so time consuming. I admit that I also put this off because I’m not good with cars or mechanical sorts of things in general; plus I’m just not all that interested in it. I’m more annoyed because I wanted today to be a day where I got lots of progress made on my creative projects, plus exercise and the weekly stuff I do every Saturday. It’s 10 AM and I haven’t worked out yet, or gone shopping for groceries. I’m going to have less time to clean, to work on my creative projects and some things that really need to get done, and the probability of me getting through my to-do list before today is over is getting increasingly lower...

Edit: ok, maybe this won’t be so bad after all.  since it’s my first time it just took a while figuring everything out I guess.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 25, 2020)

Holy fuck, I just broke my toe and now I'm in bed typing this post knowing that I'm gonna have to go to work on Monday and that I have no health insurance so I can't go to  the doctor and if I tell my boss, he's just gonna tell me to suck it up and that he'll only let me have a sick day when I die.

You wanna know how I know this? Cause when one of his employee got his entire arm crushed by a hydraulic press, my boss refused to even give him any leeway and literally told him to come to work after his stay at the emergency room. My boss fired him when he didn't. I'm gonna have to hide my limb and pad my work boots even more.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 25, 2020)

Dude someone took my tv


----------



## Telnac (Jan 25, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Dude someone took my tv


 Wtf?!  Were you robbed? Is anything else missing?


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 25, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Wtf?!  Were you robbed? Is anything else missing?


Nah, someone only took my little tv from my old place before I grabbed everything else... I found one at walmart though for $30


----------



## Telnac (Jan 25, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Nah, someone only took my little tv from my old place before I grabbed everything else... I found one at walmart though for $30


Ok good! I've been robbed before and it sux!


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 25, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Ok good! I've been robbed before and it sux!


Oof yup! I've had my phone and money stolen too once


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 25, 2020)

People who put more effort into NOT doing their job, than what it would take to actually do their job right.

I am surrounded by them every day.

They sulk when a supervisor tells them do to something that is already part of their job.  They want to stand around and play on their phones while they're on the clock.

If you're THAT miserable in your job, leave.  Not only are you a crap employee, but you're pissing off your co-workers because you're making them pick up your slack.

And stop complaining it's "not enough pay."  You're not earning what you're getting.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 26, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Tired of liking my guy friends it's embarassing and awkward


I feel you on that

I have a huge crush on my best friend (I think crush is an understatement actually, more like I think I'm full-on in love with her), who is straight, and it's reeeally painful. Not the first time I've been friendzoned but it particularly sucks here because if she liked me back, I'd honestly have seen her as the person I'd want to spend the rest of my life with. She's cute, funny, smart, kind, genuinely the sweetest person I've ever met. 

But then again, it's not like it's the end of the world. After all, I do have a lot of time left right? And there's always fish in the sea. But I can't help but feel like she's different than anyone I've ever met.

Hm... now that I think about it, for me it's less embarrassing and awkward (although I guess it kinda is because it must be awkward for her when she's aware I have feelings for her and is not interested) and more... depressing.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Oof yup! I've had my phone and money stolen too once


Ugh. Not cool!  I hope the thief was caught!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2020)

Hate life but also afraid of death.



TheCynicalViet said:


> Holy fuck, I just broke my toe and now I'm in bed typing this post knowing that I'm gonna have to go to work on Monday and that I have no health insurance so I can't go to  the doctor and if I tell my boss, he's just gonna tell me to suck it up and that he'll only let me have a sick day when I die.
> 
> You wanna know how I know this? Cause when one of his employee got his entire arm crushed by a hydraulic press, my boss refused to even give him any leeway and literally told him to come to work after his stay at the emergency room. My boss fired him when he didn't. I'm gonna have to hide my limb and pad my work boots even more.



Jesus Christ it sounds like you work in a Victoria era factory from that description. :\
Sacking somebody for not returning to work when they've had a life-changing injury is surely criminal.


----------



## Tenné (Jan 26, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Holy fuck, I just broke my toe and now I'm in bed typing this post knowing that I'm gonna have to go to work on Monday and that I have no health insurance so I can't go to  the doctor and if I tell my boss, he's just gonna tell me to suck it up and that he'll only let me have a sick day when I die.
> 
> You wanna know how I know this? Cause when one of his employee got his entire arm crushed by a hydraulic press, my boss refused to even give him any leeway and literally told him to come to work after his stay at the emergency room. My boss fired him when he didn't. I'm gonna have to hide my limb and pad my work boots even more.


What the fuck?! What kind of dystopic hellhole do you live in? How is that legal? Take care mate, but this is extremely wtf.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 26, 2020)

Tenné said:


> What the fuck?! What kind of dystopic hellhole do you live in? How is that legal? Take care mate, but this is extremely wtf.


Thanks. I live in the_ lovely_ US of A. You wanna hear some bullshit? What he did was technically "legal" because we aren't eligible for the FMLA. I really hope someone's relative kicks his teeth American History X style someday. 

It's still swollen but I wrapped my pinkie toe in cotton and made my own splint. I'll wear double socks under my boot just in case anything happens. I can't wait to get my degree and gtfo out of this hick state.


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 27, 2020)

Anxiety's been flaring up again. It's the worst at night and early in the mornings. auugghhh


----------



## Rarum (Jan 27, 2020)

I am still waiting for one letter of recommendation from a professor. I have emailed him many times and even Facebook messaged him this evening. The application deadline was definitely last month. I met that deadline, but I’m worried I’m running out of time because they can’t review my application if I don’t have all 3 recommenders.

I probably should’ve tried dealing with this earlier. But the anxiety, man. It’s a killer. And to be fair I’ve been sending him a lot of emails. I still really don’t want to try calling him on the phone but maybe I should. And it’s too late to switch recommenders, I think.

the more cautious part of me says this is a good thing; I can save up more money and have more time to prepare if I have to wait another semester to start. The other part of me says I need to hurry up and move on with my life, and get my MS before I talk myself out of it.


----------



## Punji (Jan 28, 2020)

I really wish people would stop pretending like they care at all about me or what I have to say when it's painfully evident they don't.

The usual "hi, how are you?" greeting is starting to get annoying to me now, because every second or third person will just ignore my response or flat out interrupt me when I return the gesture. Sometimes I say "odd" things in response to check if another's even listening to the usual song and dance. I've not had anyone really react as of yet.

It's a paper-thin facade and is little more than insulting. It's obvious these people don't care at all about a stranger, so I can't imagine why they're so keen on wasting everyone's time by blurting out a stale carbon-copy line they feed to anyone they need something from when they can't even have the patience for someone to give the two-or-three-worded accompanying phrase. If it only happened every so often I'd understand it, but more people than not lack the common decency it would seem.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 28, 2020)

Why do I have to go the hospital to get my medical records if they're digital. Any office should be able to print them. The parking is terrible...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm convinced that the "woke" community has it in for animal welfare.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 28, 2020)

I can't stop coughing up blood. I really hope it's from my tearing my throat up and not because my lungs are bleeding or something.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't know how much I can say without freaking the mods out, so suffice it to say that my mood over the past two days has been pretty rough.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 28, 2020)

Man, the job search is so damn demoralizing. I can barely stand to keep sending out applications. I have to be doing something wrong, right? I have programming experience, so why can't I get a stupid entry-level job at least?



Spoiler: depressing



Some days, the only thing that keeps me from killing myself is all the creative projects I haven't finished yet. The game project is going to take me a year at least, and god knows how long my webcomic project will run, so I guess I'll be okay for now... Sure wish I could afford to buy some ice cream without feeling guilty about the expense, though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm fucking tired of being alone.


----------



## Kinare (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi, vent thread. Short time reader, first time poster.

So job things are terrifying, yeah. Tonight is my last night with the client I've been with for almost 4 years. (I'm a CNA working in home health care overnight.) In this business, that's unheard of because it's so expensive most people just get it for a couple months and then have to move to a group home. The next longest client I had was about a year long and that was difficult when we left for multiple reasons, mostly because I felt really bad for that family. The guy we took care of then had really late stage Alzheimer's and couldn't talk at all, but could do basic thing like eat and walk on his own with assistance. The wife was still very much with it and had to watch her husband basically revert to a 2 year old child. He even played with children's toys. He wasn't difficult in the same ways a child is, but you could see a lot of similarities otherwise. They were a really nice family. The daughter made us caregivers blankets for Christmas. Normally we can't accept gifts, but she ran it by the company and it was approved. I still have that blanket and use it regularly. Every Christmas I think about them and hope he went peacefully and that the wife is managing ok. I always have the urge to send a card, but I also wouldn't want to cause any harm by doing reminding them of that time, so I haven't sent one yet. I wish I could somehow let them know though how much they touched my life.

Anyways, the client I'm losing after tonight... Very sweet lady, very spunky and a lot of fire left in her. She has mild dementia, balance issues, some arthritis and other pain - otherwise she's doing really good for her age, so will probably last a while longer in the assisted living facility she's moving to. The facility she's going to is very nice, she even gets to take the cat and dog with her, which is pretty rare. I'm hoping she socializes and participates in community things while there. She used to be very social, then as I've known her these years she's wanted to do less and less, basically isolating herself. In the last year it's been near impossible to get her to even go grocery shopping, not to mention any of the other activities she used to enjoy. It's been awful watching her decline over time like this. I'm gonna miss the heck out of her.

The company I'm with already has me on another client I start with tomorrow night, so that's good I guess. It's probably not permanent from the sounds of it, but could be if all goes well and they decide it's easier to have help (they're rich af, so can definitely afford it). Thing is... I want out of this field. It's so hard on me emotionally, and it's not paying the bills. I barely make more than minimum wage, I get zero benefits, and I don't get much overtime either to make up for it. To make good money in this field you have to work in very high stress places like hospitals or nursing homes, but I just wouldn't be able to handle it. Problem is... I don't know what to do with myself. I've applied to many other things, but I'm not qualified for much. Going back to school is not an option, I have too much outstanding debt to do it and I've tried school before and failed at it because my brain and mental issues and stuff don't let me do it.

It's getting pretty dire. I figure I have until the end of next month before I have to apply for jobs that will physically destroy me just to get a better wage and benefits. 5 years of retail did a lot of damage to my body and because of certain issues I have I can't even stand over my sink to do dishes for more than a few minutes without my back aching. But... if I can't get a job that I can tolerate, it's either I settle for a job I'll be in pain doing or lose everything. It's pretty scary and I'm not sure what else I can do. Hell, even those jobs aren't guaranteed that I can get them, but they are always looking, so I guess they have a high turnover rate and need reliable people...

I made my mom cry the other day talking about this. I don't think she realized just how dire it is for me and what the effect of moving home was going to do to me, so I told her flat out what it meant...


Spoiler: Trigger Warning



Basically, if I lose my apartment and cats, I can't go on anymore. It took me until I was 27 just to get to this point, so to have to go backwards... ugh. I even told her about my two previous attempts as a teen and young adult that she didn't know about before.


It was a tough conversation, but I felt better afterwards. She was more understanding that I thought she would be. Sadly she didn't have any advice for me but to keep trying what I'm already trying. So I'm feeling stuck and anxious all the time, struggling to keep from a total breakdown. Fun times.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 30, 2020)

Nobody cares about your experience if it doesn't support the "correct" narrative.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2020)

Oof.  I attempted to get back into exercising and I've noticed that any time I try to do land aerobics (the nearest pool is at least 15 miles away and winter here makes hiking very difficult, so land aerobics and stationary bike are all I've got until my replacement VR headset comes back), my legs try to lock into place.  (Not locked knees, no - my entire leg just goes rigid in a pose.)  Probably for stability reasons (I have some balance issues even as an adult), but it gets painful and exhausting after half a minute of it.  I have to suspend the exercise to unlock the leg.

And the problems I had with low muscle tone as a kid are becoming very, VERY apparent again now that I'm exercising.  Even when factoring out my higher weight, I'm easily having to push at LEAST twice as hard for the same effort.  (I think it's affecting other things too, but one issue at a time.)

No wonder I spend so much time on the computer - I always wind up underestimating my workouts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2020)

Both NASA and the EU have changed their rules for accessing environment datasets, so it has become a lot more difficult to download the data. None of the scripts I previously wrote to do it automatically work any more.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 8, 2020)

Was working on a project for a song contest, my brother walks in and asks if he could listen. I hand him the headphones to which he only listens to about 1/3 of the song before saying, "They won't like it."

I understand I'm not going to get the best or most positive criticism, and I know I can always go back and fix things, but this just really hurt.

Oh well, I don't even think he really likes my stuff anyway.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Feb 8, 2020)

My experience with with editing videos is zero...
Once I livestreamed on Youtube (Geometry Dash) for 6,5h and some **** thought it would be a nice idea to send me a level with adult content in it (on purpose of course). Due to the lack of time and skill I had to end the stream and delete it... I immediately started a new one, but it already happened 3 times. Each time the stream was more than 5h long :O WHY THE FUCK would somebody do this ?!?!


----------



## Kinare (Feb 10, 2020)

So tonight has been fun and it's only just begun.

Nasty roads to drive to work on? Check.
Dropping my food and drink into the snow as I get out of my car? Check.
Somehow get splattered with the blue frozen drink all the way up to my cheek? Check.
Cup broke, but I didn't notice until after I got into the house? Check.
Dripped said drink on my client's floors, lightly staining the nice yellow carpet they have despite trying my hardest to clean it up? Check.
(They're definitely neat freaks, so if they notice the teeny tiny little spots remaining I'm probably in huge trouble.)
Despite the food surviving mostly untouched, can't bring myself to eat it because anxiety says stomach has to be sick? Check.

I can still smell that drink on me like I've missed a spot somewhere. I'm sure it got on my pants because how did it get all the way up to my cheek but miss my pants, but I don't actually see any spots. ;-;

I was supposed to be productive and try to teach myself a bit about the programs I'm trying to learn for my possible career path, but now I'm all worked up - shaky, hungry, anxious, all sorts of things that will make me not be able to focus on being productive. If I'm lucky I will be able to relax with some funner things, but we'll see...


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 10, 2020)

Got removed from a god damn rp server because i didn't want to give Final Fantasy... 14 i think a chance because of the subscribe to play feature. Person decided to get offended because i wouldn't be talked into playing it, then after a few hours of me going silent in an attempt to drop it i find that i'm no longer in the server.

Also i have no respect for Pokemon after SwSh but everyone seems to get rabidly defensive when i complain about it like they think the damn game is perfect and anyone who disagrees is wrong.


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 11, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Man, the job search is so damn demoralizing. I can barely stand to keep sending out applications. I have to be doing something wrong, right? I have programming experience, so why can't I get a stupid entry-level job at least?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody is answering you, what the fuck is going on?

Tallow, use what you can and work that shit into exactly what you want it to be. Whether it's talking to a pile of graphics-level bullshit or learning through a game engine that already exists, fucking do it. Please don't say kill yourself. That's a lot, way too much than you ever should say.


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 11, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Nobody cares about your experience if it doesn't support the "correct" narrative.


I'd love to talk.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2020)

rekcerW said:


> I'd love to talk.


Maybe.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2020)

Human bodies are just fuckin' rubbish.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Human bodies are just fuckin' rubbish.



This is why I can't wait to cybernetically enhance my body and become like Adam Jensen.


----------



## Kinare (Feb 18, 2020)

I has messed up and am the worst person ever. ;-; For like 15-20 minutes I fell asleep at work, and during that time my new client had called for me, but I didn't hear her. I only knew she had called because when her husband called and I came to help him she questioned me on it. I said I simply didn't hear her, and while it's true because I was sleeping... I shouldn't have been. I gave some shitty excuse about how I was too into what I was doing and would be more careful, but I'm pretty sure she knows because the whole time I was taking care of her husband she was less nice than normal, and usually she's very nice, which makes me feel even worse. Then after I was done with her husband, a few minutes later she came out to the living room to check on me, probably to see if I was sleeping (or trying to) and if I was even here... It's my own fault and I know I should have found some way to resist, but I didn't, and now I'm possibly in big trouble.

So now I'm sitting here shaking and trying not to cry, lump in my throat, knowing I fucked up and could possibly lose my job over it. I full well know I deserve to be fired, and I won't hold it against her if she complains to the company about me. In fact, I expect she will, because while she is nice she does not tolerate shit. If I lose my job I dunno what I'm gonna do. I can't fathom dealing with that level of failure, especially under these circumstances.

My body is all sorts of messed up right now from stress, trying to stretch my time to prepare for and find other jobs, poor eating habits, and difficulty being able to sleep at home. It's no wonder I feel sleepy and weak all the time, but it's still no excuse. But like... I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 21, 2020)

My tendonitis is coming back.

I'm only typing out 10k words a week and my hands are starting to cramp up again. I can't even hold a cup without some kind of tingling pain shooting up through a finger or up my arm.

Maybe I need to take better care of myself but in the meantime I guess I'll book a massage appointment or something.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

I have really stinky gas and I have no idea where it's from. :-( It's infuriating!


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 21, 2020)

There's this one person in a discord server i actually like being in who will not shut the hell up about her BDSM fetish and it makes me extremely uncomfortable. She'll even bring it up in conversations that have nothing to do with fetishes and are completely sfw. The sad part is i think the server owner also likes that fetish, so i doubt i'd be able to complain and get anywhere with it.


----------



## tokyoteeth (Feb 21, 2020)

I work at a hospital/rehab facility as a secretary in the office, so I usually handle things like taking phone calls, accepting bill payments, making appointments, etc. But another thing I am responsible for is unlocking the front door for people who apparently cannot stop to read the sign with the door code on it.
We have a keypad that takes a 4-digit code for the door to open, it's just for patient safety. There's this big, golden plaque above the keypad with the code on it that is VERY EASY to see, but people immediately just start yanking on the door handle really hard and will start banging on the glass, they won't even bother to put in the key code. Or if they do actually try to put in the code and get it wrong, I'll go open it for them and they'll be like, "I PUT THE CODE IN, IT DIDN'T WORK!!!!" Like no.. clearly you did not, because the door would've opened.

Ugh.. it just drives me *CRAZY *that people can't read a sign*. *


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 9, 2020)

I just fucking hate depression. I fucking hate knowing that one day it's probably going to catch up to me. 13 years ago, I spent 5 fucking years in the worst pile of shit that I went through in my entire life, alone. That was a big-time long 5 years.

Every now and then it comes back, and just fucking gets me for the night. It's like some sort of lingering fucking monster that just waits for an opportune moment to fucking wreck your peace of mind.

It fucking broke me, it actually did. I'm trying hard to get back on top of things on my own. I've done what I can to learn how do deal with it, but it's not doing me any good, and I'm becoming worse off over time from it. I can't ask for help, I wish I could, but I don't even know what the fuck for. It's like fucking why, like fuck.

It just sucks, I wish it'd go away.

It does fucking burn me when you do kind of open up a bit and people say 'just get over it, it's history,' and shit like that. Holy fucking shit, you're 100% right, that is something that happened in the past! I can just forget that! Yes! What an idiot I've been, just remembering stupid shit from the past, right? I'll just get over it, fuck that's so easy! Wow!


----------



## Rarum (Mar 11, 2020)

I have developed a cough right around the same time everyone is panicking about the coronavirus. Which I’m honestly getting tired of hearing about.

while it’s possible I have it (I was at a sports event where someone was infected) I’m pretty dang sure it’s just allergies/asthma, because the season is beginning and mine are really bad, and I feel pretty good otherwise. Plus, my eyes are super itchy which also means it’s most likely seasonal. But it’s going to freak people out.

also due to my combination of activities that use my wrists (coding/art/writing/music/internet/gaming) plus my job (coding again) that also uses my wrists, I am beginning to get some carpal tunnel symptoms. Not good.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 12, 2020)

rekcerW said:


> I just fucking hate depression. I fucking hate knowing that one day it's probably going to catch up to me. 13 years ago, I spent 5 fucking years in the worst pile of shit that I went through in my entire life, alone. That was a big-time long 5 years.
> 
> Every now and then it comes back, and just fucking gets me for the night. It's like some sort of lingering fucking monster that just waits for an opportune moment to fucking wreck your peace of mind.
> 
> ...



I feel ya. 

I think one of the worst things about depression for me is how alone I am.  I mean I have encouraging friends who care about me, I have a psychiatrist, and therapist I'm working with, but no matter how much help, advice, or pills I take I still have to put up the effort to get better, and I'm on my own there.  There's no knight in shining armor coming to help me out. 

Sometimes I'd rather just die than put up the effort when I know I'll probably be fucked in the end anyway.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 12, 2020)

Rarum said:


> I have developed a cough right around the same time everyone is panicking about the coronavirus. Which I’m honestly getting tired of hearing about.
> 
> while it’s possible I have it (I was at a sports event where someone was infected) I’m pretty dang sure it’s just allergies/asthma, because the season is beginning and mine are really bad, and I feel pretty good otherwise. Plus, my eyes are super itchy which also means it’s most likely seasonal. But it’s going to freak people out.
> 
> also due to my combination of activities that use my wrists (coding/art/writing/music/internet/gaming) plus my job (coding again) that also uses my wrists, I am beginning to get some carpal tunnel symptoms. Not good.



I honestly feel ya. I hate hearing about the coronavirus at this point.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 12, 2020)

This coronavirus thing is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 24, 2020)

So my job laid off some people temporarily.  It’s understandable cause my employers aren’t just rolling in money.

Fortunately I have a lot of seniority so I didn’t get the boot, but it’s gonna be tough because we are now down to the barebones minimum.  And once a month I’ll have to be traveling 3 1/2 hours away for the weekend to help out at their other business. 

I know I’m definitely not alone here in this unique time.   A lot of other people are in the same boat.

I’m just ready for this covid-19 shit to go away.  If this lasts awhile we are in real trouble.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 24, 2020)

Sometimes you want well but shit will happen and you will cause damage. Then youbcan only regret that. Thats my case today.


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 25, 2020)

I am really lonely and the coronavirus social distancing and shut down (while necessary), made my mental health significantly worse. This also comes at a time where I've realized I need to make better friends irl, but in this pandemic? Not gonna happen.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 25, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> I am really lonely and the coronavirus social distancing and shut down (while necessary), made my mental health significantly worse. This also comes at a time where I've realized I need to make better friends irl, but in this pandemic? Not gonna happen.


I'm lonely too.. I'm getting cabin fever.


----------



## Rarum (Mar 25, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> I am really lonely and the coronavirus social distancing and shut down (while necessary), made my mental health significantly worse. This also comes at a time where I've realized I need to make better friends irl, but in this pandemic? Not gonna happen.


I feel you. Same thing is happening to me.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm so tired of people trying to dictate what we should, or shouldn't be doing right now. It should be obvious! If you're sick, a senior, or at risk, THEN you should stay home. If you're a regular, every day individual, it should be fine to go out as long as you practice standard precautions, wash your hands, don't touch your face, cough into a napkin or your elbow. I'm so sick of this virus bs. I'm angry and worried about the government taking advantage of the situation and controlling us. People are losing their jobs. Then what? Are we going to have enough unemployment going around? Will we even get it? Will we lose our homes? Don't you think...just maybe...being homeless and starving is WORSE than the virus itself!? What we should do is use our best judgement and common sense!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 29, 2020)

Just when I thought I was getting ahead a little bit in savings it's been completely obliterated by an unexpected bill.

I mean, the savings weren't that much, just a couple hundred dollars but it was nice you know. Being able to looking at my bank account and feel like I'm "adulting" properly and not constantly hovering over a zero. I'm probably going to have to dip into my line of credit again just to survive the month.

It's just frustrating. It felt really nice for the entire 12 hours that I was in the black before the Universe decided to knock me down a notch.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 29, 2020)

Nobody learns anything 
www.dailymail.co.uk: Chinese markets are still selling bats


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

Nobody learns anything because everyone downplays the seriousness of everything.

You know what, we're such an ignorant species maybe it's our time to go.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 29, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nobody learns anything because everyone downplays the seriousness of everything.
> 
> You know what, were such an ignorant species maybe it's our time to go.



Speak for yourself. I intend to become a robotman and then live on Mars with my Cyborg Overlord Elon Musk 2.0.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

Take me with you.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 29, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nobody learns anything because everyone downplays the seriousness of everything.
> 
> You know what, we're such an ignorant species maybe it's our time to go.


The worst part is that the WHO is China's bitch.


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 30, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> I feel ya.
> 
> I think one of the worst things about depression for me is how alone I am.  I mean I have encouraging friends who care about me, I have a psychiatrist, and therapist I'm working with, but no matter how much help, advice, or pills I take I still have to put up the effort to get better, and I'm on my own there.  There's no knight in shining armor coming to help me out.
> 
> Sometimes I'd rather just die than put up the effort when I know I'll probably be fucked in the end anyway.


It sucks, it big-time sucks. That's kind of the nature of the beast, I guess, is to just feel alone when the shit hits the fan.

The best part about it, though, is with every shit thing that happens in the back of your head all the time, good times feel way better than they should. At least for me, I hope it's like that for everybody.

Trying to get rid of it is a huge process, and unfortunately, it's an entirely personal process to get better that really makes you have to figure out who you are more than anybody should have to about themselves.

When it's like, "Why am I like this?" and you don't have an answer for that, you have to do a lot more work than most people to figure out what the fuck the matter is. On top of figuring that out, you have to figure out how to deal with it. >.<

I hope it works out for you! I have my good days and bad days; and in-betweens, of course. I hope you have more good days than shit ones :/


----------



## Kinare (Apr 1, 2020)

Am melting, pls send help.

Sometimes working with older folks _really_ sucks. I get overheated very easily, and most old people tend to like it warmer than the younger folk. This lady has her temp set to 80F and it's humid in here... Tonight she was not wanting the cat in the area she sleeps, so she had me close the door and it's even more miserable now. It's almost like an actual sauna, I'm sweating so much. ;-; 4 nights a week of misery for a while, oof.

I so can't wait to move on to my new career, assuming I can do so. Worry is starting to set in that I won't be good at it, I might not get in because of this stupid virus having offices closed, even after the virus maybe still not because I don't have a degree (I will only have certification from self-taught learning)... ugh.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 1, 2020)

I hear the word quarantine one more time and I'm about to flip a table over or something!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 1, 2020)

Is there anyone here who can help with tech issues? Twitter soft-suspended my account because it thought I was a spambot.
In any case, this really pisses me the fuck off. I'm suspended until Saturday, no chance to appeal, and I don't even know what I did wrong!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 1, 2020)

I HATE EVERYTHING


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 1, 2020)

time to vent
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 1, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> time to vent
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sairn (Apr 1, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is there anyone here who can help with tech issues? Twitter soft-suspended my account because it thought I was a spambot.
> In any case, this really pisses me the fuck off. I'm suspended until Saturday, no chance to appeal, and I don't even know what I did wrong!



I wouldn't mind taking this to DM's but I took a quick look at your account and did a little searching based around what I would know about spam detection. My guess is that someone reported it and did a soft lock while they review. I don't see any activity that would trigger their algorithms automatically.



FluffyShutterbug said:


>



Also I totally am in line with this the last couple of weeks helping switch over our entire company over to work from home status


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2020)

*Refrains from making bird joke relevant to thread title*


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 2, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *Refrains from making bird joke relevant to thread title*


Make the birb joke anyways, it might make people feel better.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 2, 2020)

School crushed my dreams. I had dreams of greatness, of Fame and fortune, but everyone in school said I needed to "think realistically" I would have done what I said, had my confidence and dreams not been crushed.

Senior year of high school, I just wanted to kill myself. Three years of constant bullying and abuse from my fellow students had me so depressed I adopted the "I don't fucking care about class" attitude. I barely graduated and had no motivation to do anything productive. I'd choke myself but chicken out, I clawed my arm until it bled. All this because I felt like pain and suffering was the only thing I was good for... Then I looked more into the furry fandom, I gained friends and stopped the self harm. (Still have episodes of self loathing but I'm fine) I'm still haunted but I'm getting better


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 2, 2020)

Arnak said:


> School crushed my dreams. I had dreams of greatness, of Fame and fortune, but everyone in school said I needed to "think realistically" I would have done what I said, had my confidence and dreams not been crushed.
> 
> Senior year of high school, I just wanted to kill myself. Three years of constant bullying and abuse from my fellow students had me so depressed I adopted the "I don't fucking care about class" attitude. I barely graduated and had no motivation to do anything productive. I'd choke myself but chicken out, I clawed my arm until it bled. All this because I felt like pain and suffering was the only thing I was good for... Then I looked more into the furry fandom, I gained friends and stopped the self harm. (Still have episodes of self loathing but I'm fine) I'm still haunted but I'm getting better


Shoot dude, I'm happy you found people who support you. I've been through shit too, but never at that level. Hope it gets better man.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 2, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Shoot dude, I'm happy you found people who support you. I've been through shit too, but never at that level. Hope it get's better man.


Doesn't help my step dad is an alcoholic and my step uncle is a "religious" fanatic... I can't even talk about the possibility that I may actually be bisexual because I don't like drama. I'm a recluse most of the time because if step dad ain't in the kitchen, step uncle is just blasting Christian rap and belittling non Christians (I'm Catholic) and anyone he thinks isn't worthy of God's love... My sister,mom, and six year old nephew are all I have left in the world. They're what keeps me from taking the shotgun from Mom's closet.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 2, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Doesn't help my step dad is an alcoholic and my step uncle is a "religious" fanatic... I can't even talk about the possibility that I may actually be bisexual because I don't like drama. I'm a recluse most of the time because if step dad ain't in the kitchen, step uncle is just blasting Christian rap and belittling non Christians (I'm Catholic) and anyone he thinks isn't worthy of God's love... My sister,mom, and six year old nephew are all I have left in the world. They're what keeps me from taking the shotgun from Mom's closet.


You should move out, get away from them. Everybody is worthy of God's love, and eating a shotgun won't fix that. I'm glad you have your sister, mother and nephew, and you should cherish them. Know they will support you, and even if your dad and step uncle may be a**holes, they still love you. Support each other man.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 2, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> You should move out, get away from them. Everybody is worthy of God's love, and eating a shotgun won't fix that. I'm glad you have your sister, mother and nephew, and you should cherish them. Know they will support you, and even if your dad and step uncle may be a**holes, they still love you. Support each other man.


I have no job and I'm not leaving them with step dad and uncle.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 2, 2020)

Arnak said:


> I have no job and I'm not leaving them with step dad and uncle.



While it is noble of you, you can't consider yourself responsible for their well-being, especially given your current situation. There's a reason why airplanes instruct you to put on your own oxygen mask before assisting another person.

Get out, get better, and then get them out with you when you're ready.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 2, 2020)

i'm definitely going to die in my 20's.


----------



## Punji (Apr 2, 2020)

I really can't stand science fetishization.

Popular celebrities like Bill Nye and Neil deGrasse Tyson as well as media sources and YT videos and such which only show exciting highlights or fun facts or cool possibilities or even objective pseudoscience only serve to turn the sciences into something to be gawked at.

The "wild and wacky" world of science from black holes and "multiverses" to "cool" and "crazy" animals and bizarre/unique animals are all on show, but don't think for a moment anyone will actually go into the details of any of it. These people are little more than entertainers spouting bits of information and half-truths and loose facts so that people can tell their friends about what they heard and say "I love science" when all they did was listen to a brief surface-level clip about something unusual.

Here's a fun fact: Sea cucumbers breathe through their butts. That's something you can tell children and make them giggle, but does anyone actually care about how and why a holothuroidea is able to resperate through its cloaca? No, of course not. They're all too busy talking about how much they "love" science...

It's like a person saying "I love baking" when they really mean "I love eating cookies."


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 2, 2020)

Punji said:


> I really can't stand science fetishization.
> 
> Popular celebrities like Bill Nye and Neil deGrasse Tyson as well as media sources and YT videos and such which only show exciting highlights or fun facts or cool possibilities or even objective pseudoscience only serve to turn the sciences into something to be gawked at.
> 
> ...


Uh...
That's an interesting one. I mean, it's cool to be smart, right?
I'd rather see science fetishized than for religious dogma to be.


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 2, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i'm definitely going to die in my 20's.


What's wrong? I'm here for you.


----------



## Punji (Apr 2, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh...
> That's an interesting one. I mean, it's cool to be smart, right?
> I'd rather see science fetishized than for religious dogma to be.



It's good to be educated, but when only looking at the "sexy" parts of something a person's knowledge of it can only go skin-deep.

I guess it probably is better for people to be encouraged to superficially engaged with science and pretend they like it than to pretend to adopt religious doctrine and use that as some excuse to justify a belief or behaviour.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 2, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> What's wrong? I'm here for you.


context doesnt matter. i've said what's important.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 3, 2020)

The workload now is greater than ever and the situation I'm in distances me from even family.

I had a particularly stressful day last week and caused me to space out and miss a video chat with them.

They took it as I didn't want to and now they won't talk to me, all the while work is more stressful this week than last and all I want to do is talk to them.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Apr 27, 2020)

Relationships are hard and I hate having depression ><


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 27, 2020)

I really feel like I'm not 'made' for this world. I can't do what others do - drive and hold down a job to make money. I have a fear of driving (because of the idea I could hurt/kill someone). I'm a shitty failed adult. I may as well be a social pariah among the few friends I have and well, to everyone else more successful than me.


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 28, 2020)

Vent thread?


----------



## Rayd (Apr 28, 2020)

Throwaway said:


> Vent thread?
> 
> View attachment 85483


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 28, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


>



I miss Papa Franku.

He was taken long before his time.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 28, 2020)

HIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rayd (Apr 28, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I miss Papa Franku.
> 
> He was taken long before his time.


i personally never really liked any of the commentary troll channels throughout 2015-2017. i thought they were really obnoxious and tried too hard for over the top, edgy bits. i also was never into the whole "making an ass out of yourself for views" phase he had. nowadays the only relevant commentary channel left that i know of is cr1tikal, and i think he's super obnoxious and cringy, too. i don't really count idubbbz in that bunch since he really isn't that edgy anymore, and everyone else is pretty much dead

the "making an ass out of yourself for views" genre is still very much alive and thriving, though. people are literally eating spray paint and using smoke bombs in enclosed cars and lighting them on fire with people still inside.

funny, sure, but for all the wrong reasons

not sure if this counts as derailing since rants can be considered venting, but people derail all the time in this thread anyways so it's w/e.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i personally never really liked any of the commentary troll channels throughout 2015-2017. i thought they were really obnoxious and tried too hard for over the top, edgy bits. i also was never into the whole "making an ass out of yourself for views" phase he had. nowadays the only relevant commentary channel left that i know of is cr1tikal, and i think he's super obnoxious and cringy, too. i don't really count idubbbz in that bunch since he really isn't that edgy anymore, and everyone else is pretty much dead
> 
> the "making an ass out of yourself for views" genre is still very much alive and thriving, though. people are literally eating spray paint and using smoke bombs in enclosed cars and lighting them on fire with people still inside.
> 
> ...



I just liked Frank because he was a meme lord. 

Any man that can spawn that many reaction gifs and shitposts will get all my views.


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 29, 2020)

Throwaway said:


> Vent thread?
> 
> View attachment 85483



I apologize. This post was a louver, not a vent.

I will provide a very good vent:


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2020)

Imma asplode today.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

Joker is staying up past his bedtime and that makes me anxious


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Joker is staying up past his bedtime and that makes me anxious



Is joker one of your pets?


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Is joker one of your pets?


Technically I am his pet


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 29, 2020)

I think I made a pretty big butt print on my couch...

I’ve been stuck inside, and I feel like I desperately need to go outside, frens. If only my dad came back earlier from military school, he’s the only ride I got.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I think I made a pretty big butt print on my couch...
> 
> I’ve been stuck inside, and I feel like I desperately need to go outside, frens. If only my dad came back earlier from military school, he’s the only ride I got.


You are automatically a member of the booty cult have a nice day


----------



## Rouge166 (May 2, 2020)

Drinking and feeling depressed..sucks it hits late at night when all my friends are asleep


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> Drinking and feeling depressed..sucks it hits late at night when all my friends are asleep


You want to talk about it? It's 3:20 AM for me. I'm sitting browsing the internet, like-spanning people here, listening to dark ambient music and reading a manga. What making ya depressed?


----------



## Rouge166 (May 2, 2020)

Finally getting somewhere in my life and will be forced to leave because it's too expensive here. Feeling like best part of my life is ending and depression stole my youth. Lonely in bed and just with non-emotional friends who I can't tell anything to. So many missed opportunities in my life and I can't stand it. Drinking to deal with issues....


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> Finally getting somewhere in my life and will be forced to leave because it's too expensive here. Feeling like best part of my life is ending and depression stole my youth. Lonely in bed and just with non-emotional friends who I can't tell anything to. So many missed opportunities in my life and I can't stand it. Drinking to deal with issues....


Ay, I feel that. So many things missed... If only you did things different... Friends that feel like real friends. It's a bad rabbit hole. You'll have more opportunities tho, life is just a complicated hellhole.


----------



## Rouge166 (May 2, 2020)

such a stupid phrase but feel like I'm in quarter life crisis


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> such a stupid phrase but feel like I'm in quarter life crisis


Bruh, I had that at my... 1/6 life


----------



## Nyro46 (May 3, 2020)

Spawning again just to vent something

Does anyone else find it annoying af when someone on Discord (or wherever) constantly asks to call?

I’m not very fond of calls, especially due to past experiences. The most I’ll do now is enter a server voice chat in a friend group server I’m in, but that’s only when I see people in there and I feel like it (especially if my closest friend is in the vc).

but I have some friends that like to keep asking me ARE YOU FREE TO CALL??? Every time I’m active online. I’ve ended up just ignoring them or going offline/DND when they do this. 90% of the time when I’m on my PC I’m trying to do something (usually drawing). So calling someone who isn’t even a person I trust entirely (I only trust one person in the world) isn’t my top priority, ever. Like, if I want to be in vc or play a game with someone, I’d rather do it on my own terms, when I’m not feeling like doing something else?

I feel like just going offline on Discord for the next couple days and when I go back, messaging them (really just one person in particular) to tell them to stop asking me if I want to call :/


----------



## Bluefangcat (May 3, 2020)

A bit of something ive wanted to get off my chest, but it annoys me how cliquey the community here is sometimes. Everybody has their set groups that they don't really care to interact meaningfully outside of unless they want something, and its very jarring and alienating for someone first trying to get into the community. Both myself and others that I've talked to have had issues with this, and its disheartening when you're new and trying to make friends, share art, and find your place here and a lot of people don't really even care to give you the time of day.


----------



## Skittles (May 3, 2020)

Bluefangcat said:


> A bit of something ive wanted to get off my chest, but it annoys me how cliquey the community here is sometimes. Everybody has their set groups that they don't really care to interact meaningfully outside of unless they want something, and its very jarring and alienating for someone first trying to get into the community. Both myself and others that I've talked to have had issues with this, and its disheartening when you're new and trying to make friends, share art, and find your place here and a lot of people don't really even care to give you the time of day.


Ooof! I feel you. Have you tried forum games? They make a great icebreaker intially. Furs there are open and welcoming.


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2020)

Bluefangcat said:


> A bit of something ive wanted to get off my chest, but it annoys me how cliquey the community here is sometimes. Everybody has their set groups that they don't really care to interact meaningfully outside of unless they want something, and its very jarring and alienating for someone first trying to get into the community. Both myself and others that I've talked to have had issues with this, and its disheartening when you're new and trying to make friends, share art, and find your place here and a lot of people don't really even care to give you the time of day.



Oh gosh, I've felt that even more acutely on furry Discord and furry Twitter...it can seem soooo hard to connect, when everyone already seems so busy, happy and connected. Here, it's been achieved by casting a wide net over a period of years and having a boring job, where I could post from work on 'breaks' : P
But if you like, shoot me a PM, and I'll at least give you the time of day, at a bare minimum! I'm more a writer, and not really visually talented, but we may well have areas where we have this and that in common.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 8, 2020)

I can't sleep lately. And for some reason I really miss gas station hot dogs.


----------



## Rayd (May 8, 2020)

usually i'm able to put shitty thoughts in the back of my mind for at least a majority of the day, but these past few days have been terrible. these thoughts are everywhere now and i can't get rid of them. just this inescapable deep feeling of hopelessness, and this constant nonstop panic that i can't seem to make go away no matter how hard i try, and i physically cannot think about anything else. it's putting me in a very hopeless nihilistic state when i'm typically a lot more philosophical than that. even now i struggle to make this post because of how little mental strength i have right now.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (May 8, 2020)

I miss last year a little bit already, as shitty as it was.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (May 9, 2020)

Is this still a vent thread ? Is so i have one

I hate when . Well its kinda hard to explain

It annoys me to no end that i feel stuck in my head half the time .like no one. Absolutely no one understands what its like to just feel so trapped running around my mind 24/7 .

Communicating with other people is kinda hard form me .i struggle to understand other people and their emotions.

Not like if ive done something wrong and im confused as to why their upset .i fully understand that .

I just struggle to understand people in general.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 9, 2020)

I really miss video stores.


----------



## Throwaway (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 10, 2020)

Social anxiety is something I vent about the most. It's having the fear of talking to anybody, specifically in new fandoms. Being scared of those to talk to and what they say about you.  This is something I struggle with alot. I feel like I'm bothering and waisting people or furries and their time and not being able to strike any interests with anything. If they talk to me, using I don't really mind talking and coming out of my shell, although sometimes I don't even know what to talk about half the time once I run out of things. That's something that struggles me the most.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (May 10, 2020)

I swore to practically never bother with this forum again, but boredom and curiosity got the best of me.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 10, 2020)

I have depression,anxiety and anger issues and I'm always thinking about my ex bfs and ex bfs and I'm also depressed because im lonely and i feel like no one cares about me. I feel that I can't even find the right furry gf to even date so I have it a shot in this website to become friends first but no response and i got blocked. I just can't seem to find anyone here that would become friends with me and then become something even more even though I want to have a furry gf to hang out and go to places with when I meet her in person. I just feel so useless and stupid because of this because im lonely and i want to be in a healthy relationship.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

Nyro46 said:


> Spawning again just to vent something
> 
> Does anyone else find it annoying af when someone on Discord (or wherever) constantly asks to call?
> 
> ...



I had the same thing. What I did is to send them What's your business? And they either get dead quiet or tell me the reason that's nonsense. Then, I ignore.

I did this too much that only a few were still trying to call me whenever they want to, not caring how busy I'm at and how pissed I can get due to those. Now I don't know them :3


----------



## Feralteddy (May 10, 2020)

I really need to vent about my art.  I've been making huge strides and improving so much every day, but I rarely get more than one or two likes on my art on FA.  I have anxiety and confidence issues and my art getting attention is the one thing I have in my life right now that's making me feel like I'm doing something that matters.  I don't know how to reach out and get more noticed, so I'm stuck running in circles and it makes me want to give up.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

Feralteddy said:


> I really need to vent about my art.  I've been making huge strides and improving so much every day, but I rarely get more than one or two likes on my art on FA.  I have anxiety and confidence issues and my art getting attention is the one thing I have in my life right now that's making me feel like I'm doing something that matters.  I don't know how to reach out and get more noticed, so I'm stuck running in circles and it makes me want to give up.



We're on the same boat! Well, partially.

It's 'partially', because I 'used to' be the exact same as you do, and I also have similar thing...(mental issue) Not that I'm complaining or anything, but telling you that I got over it. But the way of thinking to result in that is extra painful and you might possibly lose hope on humanity, so I'd rather not tell unless you really want it.

Lemme follow your page and give some affection you deserve UwU
May be a fudge but it's better than nothing, I guess?

Edit: 
My lord... You are one of the artists that does fine arts! Couldn't manage fav-bombing your feed so just did a few of them. You really deserve more affection... You're doing great, keep going! >:3


----------



## Feralteddy (May 10, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> We're on the same boat! Well, partially.
> 
> It's 'partially', because I 'used to' be the exact same as you do, and I also have similar thing...(mental issue) Not that I'm complaining or anything, but telling you that I got over it. But the way of thinking to result in that is extra painful and you might possibly lose hope on humanity, so I'd rather not tell unless you really want it.
> 
> ...



Thank you so so much, I genuinely appreciate it ;o;  I go through phases mentally where I'm feeling good with my art despite no reaction from others, and this just happens to be one of my low points.  I think having my art and not much else to do during quarantine is one of the factors making it worse.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

Feralteddy said:


> Thank you so so much, I genuinely appreciate it ;o;  I go through phases mentally where I'm feeling good with my art despite no reaction from others, and this just happens to be one of my low points.  I think having my art and not much else to do during quarantine is one of the factors making it worse.



Cheer up Teddy, we'll see light some day. This quarantine is surely breaking everyone down...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 12, 2020)

I had to finally install an ad block which I am totally against because it destroys the internet economy. But there's too many damn sites, like this one, allowing Trump ads. I won't support a single site that exchanges morals for money. *sigh*


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 12, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I had to finally install an ad block which I am totally against because it destroys the internet economy. But there's too many damn sites, like this one, allowing Trump ads. I won't support a single site that exchanges morals for money. *sigh*


You can also use ad block to block other site features. So it has purpose beyond just blocking ads. (For example I use it to block out the politics and news sub-section on this forum along with blocking new posts.  )


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 13, 2020)

Toucan Sam has been Tumblrized


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 13, 2020)

oh god I heard about this


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (May 13, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I had to finally install an ad block which I am totally against because it destroys the internet economy. But there's too many damn sites, like this one, allowing Trump ads. I won't support a single site that exchanges morals for money. *sigh*


 WTF, I got more turtle man bloomberg ads, at least on youtube, I leave it off because I like supporting the youtubers, however, pop up ads on sites are just obnoxious and resource heavy.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (May 14, 2020)

As I am against mandatory vaccinations and potential draconian enforcement, Trump talking about mobilizing the military to distribute vaccinations is pretty fucking scary.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (May 15, 2020)

So many bridges have been burned between I and so many people, I wish I can just restart as a normal person and not be a lonely social inept nobody always scared of people abandoning me.


----------



## Arishipshape (May 15, 2020)

Feralteddy said:


> I really need to vent about my art.  I've been making huge strides and improving so much every day, but I rarely get more than one or two likes on my art on FA.  I have anxiety and confidence issues and my art getting attention is the one thing I have in my life right now that's making me feel like I'm doing something that matters.  I don't know how to reach out and get more noticed, so I'm stuck running in circles and it makes me want to give up.


Damn, you are good. Next I'm on FA I'll follow, your art skills certainly should be known and appreciated by more people.


----------



## rekcerW (May 17, 2020)

FUCK SAKES.

First my uncle, and now a coworker, a solid guy, 2020 can fuck right off.

If you're thinking about suicide, please fucking don't. You have no idea how much it affects other people that give a shit about you. They all have to spend the rest of their lives without you, so don't be so fucking selfish and find a way to help yourself, whatever it may be. I'm sick of this shit, I'm fucking done with it. Drink yourself to death or some shit before making a stupid fucking move like that, at least you have something to blame it on, not just disappearing out of nowhere, fuck me. Argh.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 19, 2020)

Lonlieness and no gf not even in a relationship but I want to start one. Its like no one likes me or wants to be with me.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 19, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Lonlieness and no gf not even in a relationship but I want to start one. Its like no one likes me or wants to be with me.


Trust me man. You don't need someone else to be happy. If you rely on someone for your happiness you'll just be heartbroken in the end.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 19, 2020)

I just feel so useless my exes lied to me. I just cant seem to take the stress anymore with this sadness, I try so hard and it just doesn't seem to work. I have Asperger syndrome which is under the umbrella for the autism spectrum, but other than that I feel lonely with no support or anyone to help me out on things I just feel down all the time but I am committed to being in a relationship though, I would like to go out and things like that but I just feel like no one wants me to be with them and just dumps me too.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 19, 2020)

I always get told "Eventually you will find someone" I cant even find the right one.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 19, 2020)

Idk what is going to happen as I just feel sad and lonely. Dont get me wrong I am a friendly person but I just feel like no one wants me


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 19, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Idk what is going to happen as I just feel sad and lonely. Dont get me wrong I am a friendly person but I just feel like no one wants me


You really don't need anyone fam.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 19, 2020)

I just feel like an outcast though.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 19, 2020)

I really wish I lived in a fantasy world instead of reality but dont we all? Reality has been taking a toll on me but I will get stronger.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 19, 2020)

At least I know that nobody _else's_ love life is improving right now, either.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2020)

Feralteddy said:


> I really need to vent about my art.  I've been making huge strides and improving so much every day, but I rarely get more than one or two likes on my art on FA.  I have anxiety and confidence issues and my art getting attention is the one thing I have in my life right now that's making me feel like I'm doing something that matters.  I don't know how to reach out and get more noticed, so I'm stuck running in circles and it makes me want to give up.



There are thousands upon thousands of artists out there with differing styles. You are improving but you still haven't found your 'style'. It varies and there aren't enough consistent pieces to know what anyone can expect from you. Some of them are toony, some of them are more proportionate and some look like they were either rushed or you regressed a little.
Keep exploring and don't be discouraged by the slow numbers. I've had an account on Deviantart for over 10 years and still just reached over 20 watchers (I think... maybe less). I am just over 300 now with 10 years on FA.
Don't be impatient. Do it because you love it, not because you want something out of it. Your audience will find you over time. Fill up your tags with as much related search words that you can fit. If you want to be strategic, try to upload when you think users are most active during the day/night.

If you want instant gratification, dedicate your life to drawing whatever fetish art the community wants. Not only will you probably end up disgusted, but you will more than likely end up miserable, but you will have a few hundred faves in no time.



Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I really wish I lived in a fantasy world instead of reality but dont we all? Reality has been taking a toll on me but I will get stronger.



Dating isn't marriage. It's a time for both people to find out if they are compatible with one another BEFORE they commit to marriage. Sometimes it takes a few minutes to figure it out. Sometimes it takes a few days. There are billions upon billions of people on this planet and you shouldn't expect those same billions to ALL love and adore you. You will most likely go through a lot of rejections, but it will be worth it for that special one. Take the time to reflect and write down your values are (i.e family, relationships, money, wealth, loyalty, honesty, etc) and the next time you're in the dating scene, try to see in what ways your values align. Chances are they aren't all the same and you shouldn't see it as punishment. It just means you can't give each other what you need to be happy. And that's okay. If the people you're dating all complain about the same thing, you might want to consider taking the time for self improvement. 

If all of your exes lie to you though... maybe try asking a friend for an opinion. You may just have a poor judge of character!


----------



## Feralteddy (May 21, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> There are thousands upon thousands of artists out there with differing styles. You are improving but you still haven't found your 'style'. It varies and there aren't enough consistent pieces to know what anyone can expect from you. Some of them are toony, some of them are more proportionate and some look like they were either rushed or you regressed a little.



That stings, but I do appreciate the honesty.  I've been uploading pieces from my older account which can date as early as 2016, so that could be why some seem lower quality than others - which in particular gave you the regressing vibe?  I love the toony style but I do more realistic commissions because those tend to sell for more.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 21, 2020)

Well in case you didn't know I wanted to date a fur around my age range on FA Forums like im working to build a relationship to eventually get a furry gf like I want to find a furry girl to date that lives in Philadelphia, New Jersey (because im from there), Or New York. Nothing farther than that. I just want to experience what it is but better than before and I am improving myself as a person too and I am curious to find the right one on here and hopefully get to know her and date her and hopefully meet up irl and be together online and in real life.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 21, 2020)

Its just sometimes I dont understand why no female wants me to be with them even though im very kind and friendly I just feel like there is way too much rejection towards me and I cant help it but to just cry. I just wish some furry girl out there would appreciate me for what I do because I am a very careful person with a big heart and a lot of passion. I am really committed to being in a relationship and dating. And I have Asperger syndrome and im a part of the autism spectrum and im high functioning. I just dont understand why im always being left alone as I dont like to be alone by myself and I feel lonely every day too so yeah I wish there was someone on this website that is around my age that I can date.


----------



## Mailoh (May 21, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I dont understand why no female wants me to be with them even though im very kind and friendly



Maybe expand your horizons, the fandom doesn't exactly have a lot of women, even less of whom would date a man. Understand that there's far more to a relationship with a significant other than just being kind and friendly. Those traits, while certainly important can also be misinterpreted as creepy if one's too forward with those traits. Especially with strangers.



Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I have Asperger syndrome and im a part of the autism spectrum and im high functioning.



ok? 



Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I wish there was someone on this website that is around my age that I can date.



Probably not the best place to start, FA is first and foremost an Art & Artist Journal site. And again, you don't "need" a furry gf, get a normal one that you connect with many other aspects instead, because Furry as an identity is a vain one at best, and more so a hobby (or kink) for most.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 21, 2020)

Ill be going to college in the fall so idk if I can meet someone over there that is into the fandom though. Because I really dont want to get hated on though.


----------



## Arishipshape (May 21, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Ill be going to college in the fall so idk if I can meet someone over there that is into the fandom though. Because I really dont want to get hated on though.


Dude, relax. If your college has any semblance of a population you'll meet _plenty_ of people. If someone would hate on you for a hobby like being a furry, then they probably wouldn't be the best SO material. And if they don't, whether or not they themselves are into the fandom is beside the point, if their other attributes are good. Being a good person and being a furry are not two Venn diagrams with perfect overlap.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 21, 2020)

Yeah good point. But since I also have high anxiety of going to cons where could I meet someone other than college.


----------



## Arishipshape (May 21, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Yeah good point. But since I also have high anxiety of going to cons where could I meet someone other than college.


Dating sites, smaller groups like study groups or gaming groups, meet people at communal events, events at your local library, events at your local city, the sky's the limit. Also if your college isn't tiny AF you literally won't have time to meet everyone there, so no shortage of people await you.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 21, 2020)

someone recommended howlr for me but howlr is a no go


----------



## Arishipshape (May 21, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> someone recommended howlr for me but howlr is a no go


Ok. If at first you don't succeed, try try again! There are more places than howlr to succeed. Seek them, try them, find what works for you. You can't live your life hoping to have recommendations that work handed to you on a silver platter, you'll have to seize life by the throat and acquire what you want!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 21, 2020)

I have had gfs before in the past and they were on discord and I never succeed with that though. I just want to try something else to find a girl to date ya know.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 5, 2020)

I feel like a reject somehow.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 5, 2020)

Why does every gamer I meet gotta be a twat? 
They'll play a game that I'm playing, then stop as soon as it _SEEMS_ like they're not gonna win. They're not carrying the team so therefore they have nothing to feel good about themselves, so despite taking 90% of enemy territory, they moan and groan about how they wanna quit and move onto the next one.  And, like... not even just the once or twice. They will try to convince me to spend HOURS downloading/buying/installing other games and then just drop THOSE ones too! 
I can't physically and mentally afford to buy every game on steam and I certainly don't want to start a brand new RPG for five seconds and NEVER come back to it again just to hang out with someone. 

"I'll be on to play with you next season-"
Bro you barely got on to play* this* season! 

Everyone gives me this bull about how I apparently intimidate them when we start gaming together... HOW?! Half of the time I'm new to the game and the other half I'm encouraging them and pulling my own weight! I'm usually the one getting shit because I'm the only one that can see how we can reverse the tide, but apparently that makes me intimidating! I don't rage game (I don't even have the voice for that) and I have never rage-quit in my life. 

Maybe I'm just one of the few souls left that aren't in it for the instant gratification. I put all this effort in trying to establish some kind of friendship and be active in their so-called '_my friends are all flakes'_ life and then have to point out THEY are being the flake now and they boohoo and in the end I have to be that life lesson that everyone missed growing up and now they just can't be my friend anymore because I know about their ugly past and it's just _'too awkward'_ for them. I'd get it if it were once or twice but I wouldn't be complaining about it if it happened so little... @_X 

I'm caving in and ordering myself some pizza. I DESERVE this. )8<


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 6, 2020)

I love the furry fandom partly because of its freedom, wild and subversive nature; yet this forum is on edge, anally retentive and filled with Karens questioning your faith; basically the sort of background a lot of us are trying to get the Hell AWAY from.


----------



## Valryth (Jun 6, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Why does every gamer I meet gotta be a twat?
> They'll play a game that I'm playing, then stop as soon as it _SEEMS_ like they're not gonna win. They're not carrying the team so therefore they have nothing to feel good about themselves, so despite taking 90% of enemy territory, they moan and groan about how they wanna quit and move onto the next one.  And, like... not even just the once or twice. They will try to convince me to spend HOURS downloading/buying/installing other games and then just drop THOSE ones too!
> I can't physically and mentally afford to buy every game on steam and I certainly don't want to start a brand new RPG for five seconds and NEVER come back to it again just to hang out with someone.
> 
> ...



Asides from the fact that my laptop is terrible and cannot properly run anything, this is pretty much one of the main reasons why I don't enjoy multiplayer games anymore in the current days.

I don't want to be the "everything was better in the past, nostalgia etc etc" type of person but back in the day we would meet people thanks to these really silly and simple online games and we would cherish them A LOT and sink countless hours into doing things with each other because it didn't always have to be the game that was fun or anything, most of the time the company and the moments we spent together were what made everything so amusing!

It baffles me how nowadays pretty much every game that comes out is just _amazing_ when it comes to most gameplay aspects but the new mentality seems to be "I'll play this for a couple of hours until it bores me and I move onto the next one" but I think this is also caused because of the saturation of media in the gaming world. Maybe there were simply less games in the past? But I remember that when I was playing my simple browser MMORPGs as a kid there was already a ton of stuff to choose from, people were just naturally more invested and much less demanding. 

But the mentality of instant gratification kinda permeates everywhere, if you think about it! Even in competitive games, people tend to quit as soon as things start going bad (dropping matches, possibly setting the game aside) instead of taking the time to actually learn and get better at the game, which is a shame. I think that maybe this is the problem you encounter with your friends?

Nowadays I do pretty much everything solo, but it's mainly because the moments where I indulge in videogames are so few that I can't ever make any consistent gaming friends in the first place. Single-player games are obviously very enjoyable for this reason, as you don't really need to rely on others to have a good time.

I only hope that you're able to find your people though, you've certainly come across many bad apples in the past and I hope that this doesn't mean that there won't be exceptions who think the same way you do and are able to share a good time with you! 

(the pizza was a good idea, now I kinda want one too!)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 6, 2020)

Valryth said:


> Asides from the fact that my laptop is terrible and cannot properly run anything, this is pretty much one of the main reasons why I don't enjoy multiplayer games anymore in the current days.
> 
> I don't want to be the "everything was better in the past, nostalgia etc etc" type of person but back in the day we would meet people thanks to these really silly and simple online games and we would cherish them A LOT and sink countless hours into doing things with each other because it didn't always have to be the game that was fun or anything, most of the time the company and the moments we spent together were what made everything so amusing!
> 
> ...



Thank you! The pizza was delicious, and now I get to eat it for breakfast at 8pm because I have no control over my life! 

I know what you mean with the nostalgia. The only problem with me, was that I didn't have as many friends over, so I usually end up mastering games so hard that I can beat bots on the highest setting and end the 100-turn game with 999 coins and as many stars as it'll let me hold. XD I know oversaturation is definitely a problem, whether it be shows, music or games. Everything is there when they want it (cause they're all rich/well off) so maybe they just... don't know how to appreciate the things they have?

I don't think skill was the issue with said former friends. They had amazing teamwork and communication with each other (but not with me, because of that alleged intimidating that I do) and we'd honestly win a lot more than we lost. OR they'd decide to try something completely ridiculous, but then get super disappointed when that one thing didn't work, which... is just silly to expect. I dunno, I don't take a loss as something personal in games. I do it to be challenged/to have fun, not because I know I can win all the time. Even though we're playing a competitive game it's not like we're trying to go pro, right? 

I'll keep an eye out but for the most part it's always the same. People tend to be addicted to the high of winning like it's the only thing they have to make them feel happy. OR they say 'it's social gaming' and then just talk over everyone else the entire time. 

I'm sure there are plenty of good people out there, but the likeliness of me encountering them and actually being able to befriend them on the few games I play, is very unlikely. I don't typically play shooters. Fortnite is the only one I've picked up because my baby bro was allowed to play it and I'm not leaving him in an online community without supervision. >_> I've kinda dropped league after x amount of years because I don't like where it's headed. So now it's just... 

_Poop. _


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 9, 2020)

Yesterday after 2 weeks of her not responding to me my date blocked me and I dont know what to do I cried alot last night due to the pain inside my heart even though I already moved on. I feel like no one wants me and I  will never find the right one. I just feel really lonely since my ex bf broke up with me on December 25th around Christmas time which is the worst timing too, I just feel like I lost hope of getting a gf because I want to do something different than having a bf , and with my dad he would get mad if I dated a boy, so that is why I prefer to date females even though Im bi. I just wish someone out there would like me but I doubt it. My dad can be a little homophobic at times too sadly even though he has gay friends. I am just always getting dumped or kicked to the curb, and I can just not bear the pain anymore.


----------



## Trndsttr (Jun 9, 2020)

I have a group of online friends. And I love them, I really do but... I don’t know. Everytime I bring up that they’re making me really sad by insulting me they laugh at and make fun of me, and whenever I try to bring up a serious conversation they make fun of me and get upset  at anyone who tries to say serious things. I can’t even bring up that using lgbtq+ slurs (mainly the one used for lesbians) is offensive and they constantly call me a lesbian even though I came out as bi. I don’t know what I do to get one of the members to hate me, one of them kinda cares about me but ‘isn’t a simp’ so he doesn’t care at all, and the other makes racist jokes all the time that are annoying but he won’t stop because ‘you laughed once so you think all of this is funny’ I know that none of them are actually like this, and they’re just trying to be funny, but it hurts that every time I try to make a joke or say something I like I get shut down immediately no matter what it is because I’m a girl. The only time any of them ever actually said anything serious to me was when I started crying because I couldn’t handle them on top of everything else going on in my life along with the anxiety and the fact I was so tired... and I just muted myself and started crying. And they started making fun of me saying I was raging at the game we had been playing. Finally I unmuted and in a shaky, sniffly voice said ‘I’m really not raging...’ before immediately muting it and that was the only time they ever felt sorry for me. But other than that anyone who says that the group is toxic they get immediately yelled at and have every insult thrown at them for ‘not being able to take a joke’ and honestly i don’t know  what to do anymore. I want to try and fix things because I believe that they are good people but I just can’t bring up that maybe they could chill a little without getting destroyed. I’m sure that this isn’t as big of a problem as it seems but it really hurts to see some of the people you care about lost constantly degrading you and yelling insults at you for being a girl and for being not as good as them at a video game. Every time I go into the group chat I am just afraid. I was in a really good mood earlier and entered the group chat with high spirits and left feeling more drained of happiness than ever. Everytime I said something the same person would tell me to shut up. Every time I sent a meme I thought was funny or made me smile I get told I’m cringey and stupid. And then when I say something they all go “oh shut UP it’s a JOKE stop whining like a little bitch and shut your ass  you pussy lesbian bitch” (that’s something they would say, only with more insults. I’m not exaggerating.) it just sucks because I love these people and all they do is laugh at being mean to me because I’m a girl. Sorry for the long post I just needed to say it somewhere


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jun 9, 2020)

Trndsttr said:


> I have a group of online friends. And I love them, I really do but... I don’t know. Everytime I bring up that they’re making me really sad by insulting me they laugh at and make fun of me, and whenever I try to bring up a serious conversation they make fun of me and get upset  at anyone who tries to say serious things. I can’t even bring up that using lgbtq+ slurs (mainly the one used for lesbians) is offensive and they constantly call me a lesbian even though I came out as bi. I don’t know what I do to get one of the members to hate me, one of them kinda cares about me but ‘isn’t a simp’ so he doesn’t care at all, and the other makes racist jokes all the time that are annoying but he won’t stop because ‘you laughed once so you think all of this is funny’ I know that none of them are actually like this, and they’re just trying to be funny, but it hurts that every time I try to make a joke or say something I like I get shut down immediately no matter what it is because I’m a girl. The only time any of them ever actually said anything serious to me was when I started crying because I couldn’t handle them on top of everything else going on in my life along with the anxiety and the fact I was so tired... and I just muted myself and started crying. And they started making fun of me saying I was raging at the game we had been playing. Finally I unmuted and in a shaky, sniffly voice said ‘I’m really not raging...’ before immediately muting it and that was the only time they ever felt sorry for me. But other than that anyone who says that the group is toxic they get immediately yelled at and have every insult thrown at them for ‘not being able to take a joke’ and honestly i don’t know  what to do anymore. I want to try and fix things because I believe that they are good people but I just can’t bring up that maybe they could chill a little without getting destroyed. I’m sure that this isn’t as big of a problem as it seems but it really hurts to see some of the people you care about lost constantly degrading you and yelling insults at you for being a girl and for being not as good as them at a video game. Every time I go into the group chat I am just afraid. I was in a really good mood earlier and entered the group chat with high spirits and left feeling more drained of happiness than ever. Everytime I said something the same person would tell me to shut up. Every time I sent a meme I thought was funny or made me smile I get told I’m cringey and stupid. And then when I say something they all go “oh shut UP it’s a JOKE stop whining like a little bitch and shut your ass  you pussy lesbian bitch” (that’s something they would say, only with more insults. I’m not exaggerating.) it just sucks because I love these people and all they do is laugh at being mean to me because I’m a girl. Sorry for the long post I just needed to say it somewhere


I dunno homeboy, they don't SOUND like friends. or maybe they just aren't for you.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 13, 2020)

Why does attraction have to do stuff like that?  I have this very good friend who I've known for a long time, who wants to be more than friends. But I don't know what's wrong with me, never felt love, and now we're very awkward.. thought naively of letting it slide and keep things as usual as if Nothing was going on, but it feels wrong towards him. And he IS serious about it. I mean has very strong feelings towards me which I'm not used to, and it's making me very nervous
Should be happy


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 13, 2020)

Trndsttr said:


> I have a group of online friends. And I love them, I really do but... I don’t know. Everytime I bring up that they’re making me really sad by insulting me they laugh at and make fun of me, and whenever I try to bring up a serious conversation they make fun of me and get upset  at anyone who tries to say serious things. I can’t even bring up that using lgbtq+ slurs (mainly the one used for lesbians) is offensive and they constantly call me a lesbian even though I came out as bi. I don’t know what I do to get one of the members to hate me, one of them kinda cares about me but ‘isn’t a simp’ so he doesn’t care at all, and the other makes racist jokes all the time that are annoying but he won’t stop because ‘you laughed once so you think all of this is funny’ I know that none of them are actually like this, and they’re just trying to be funny, but it hurts that every time I try to make a joke or say something I like I get shut down immediately no matter what it is because I’m a girl. The only time any of them ever actually said anything serious to me was when I started crying because I couldn’t handle them on top of everything else going on in my life along with the anxiety and the fact I was so tired... and I just muted myself and started crying. And they started making fun of me saying I was raging at the game we had been playing. Finally I unmuted and in a shaky, sniffly voice said ‘I’m really not raging...’ before immediately muting it and that was the only time they ever felt sorry for me. But other than that anyone who says that the group is toxic they get immediately yelled at and have every insult thrown at them for ‘not being able to take a joke’ and honestly i don’t know  what to do anymore. I want to try and fix things because I believe that they are good people but I just can’t bring up that maybe they could chill a little without getting destroyed. I’m sure that this isn’t as big of a problem as it seems but it really hurts to see some of the people you care about lost constantly degrading you and yelling insults at you for being a girl and for being not as good as them at a video game. Every time I go into the group chat I am just afraid. I was in a really good mood earlier and entered the group chat with high spirits and left feeling more drained of happiness than ever. Everytime I said something the same person would tell me to shut up. Every time I sent a meme I thought was funny or made me smile I get told I’m cringey and stupid. And then when I say something they all go “oh shut UP it’s a JOKE stop whining like a little bitch and shut your ass  you pussy lesbian bitch” (that’s something they would say, only with more insults. I’m not exaggerating.) it just sucks because I love these people and all they do is laugh at being mean to me because I’m a girl. Sorry for the long post I just needed to say it somewhere



I think it's safe to say these people aren't your friends. Real friends don't need to be convinced to respect you. Friends don't berate you for being new/bad at a game. I know I sometimes talk smack with my friend but it's always endearing and never malicious. If they're not in the mood for it, I apologize and calm down pretty quickly.

Give yourself more credit. Respect yourself. Let go of these toxic a-holes that are just keeping you around because they know they can get a rise out of you.

What online games are you playing?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Why does attraction have to do stuff like that?  I have this very good friend who I've known for a long time, who wants to be more than friends. But I don't know what's wrong with me, never felt love, and now we're very awkward.. thought naively of letting it slide and keep things as usual as if Nothing was going on, but it feels wrong towards him. And he IS serious about it. I mean has very strong feelings towards me which I'm not used to, and it's making me very nervous
> Should be happy



Have you tried telling them how you feel assertively? Not saying you probably already haven't but most people I know would just sorta let it fester or even lead them on, then get more upset after it implodes on them. 
I would prefer to get through the awkward conversation if it meant staying/being awesome friends in the end. But you probably did that already.
Poop like that is tough.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 13, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you tried telling them how you feel assertively? Not saying you probably already haven't but most people I know would just sorta let it fester or even lead them on, then get more upset after it implodes on them.
> I would prefer to get through the awkward conversation if it meant staying/being awesome friends in the end. But you probably did that already.
> Poop like that is tough.


I have not found it within myself to outright say it, but he guessed it ; i didn't try to say or imply the contrary, too


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jun 15, 2020)

I gotta get this off my fucking chest.  I can't take it anymore. I can't even bring myself to come to this site at this point. A long ass time ago, on a thread meant for non binary people. I went and said there were only 2 genders. That was cringe. What was even more cringe was the fact that i made a fucking thread asking about what was going to happen to me for doing it. I have no idea what went through my head to make me even consider typing some shit like that. Whoever I insulted and rightfully reported me, I am so deeply sorry for what I did. You are a beautiful person and I wish you the best times. I really am sorry. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Someone apparently blocked me on discord and on FA for no reason.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

All I said was Hello nice to meet you too


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't know where to start. I DO know the full version would get me into trouble.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't know where to start. I DO know the full version would get me into trouble.


Like what do you mean by that?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Like what do you mean by that?


It's a long story that would just cause me more grief if I tried to get it off my chest. So, nobody here is going to hear it.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Sexuality is hard. Am I ace or aro or a late bloomer or gay or aghhhhhhh


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's a long story that would just cause me more grief if I tried to get it off my chest. So, nobody here is going to hear it.



_Damn _you're a tease.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

I just feel like no one wants me.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I just feel like no one wants me.


Me too, lately. I'm not getting any more desirable as I get older, and whining about it probably makes it even worse.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Me too, lately. I'm not getting any more desirable as I get older, and whining about it probably makes it even worse.


Same as sometimes other furs just block me on discord and FA or they just dont respond to me at all.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Same as sometimes other furs just block me on discord and FA or they just dont respond to me at all.


That sucks. They were probably people you wouldn't want to be friends with anyways ^^


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

I just feel like a reject like always and there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Me too, lately. I'm not getting any more desirable as I get older, and whining about it probably makes it even worse.





Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Same as sometimes other furs just block me on discord and FA or they just dont respond to me at all.


Ditto, and same as well. Not a lot of people can relate to me, because we're all so different. For people usually ask about my sexuality and then if I am not their type, They just go away and not talk to me again, even if I'm so nice to them. It makes me feel down.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Ditto, and same as well. Not a lot of people can relate to me, because we're all so different. For people usually ask about my sexuality and then if I am not their type, They just go away and not talk to me again, even if I'm so nice to them. It makes me feel down.


That doesn't sound like it is your fault at all!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Ditto, and same as well. Not a lot of people can relate to me, because we're all so different. For people usually ask about my sexuality and then if I am not their type, They just go away and not talk to me again, even if I'm so nice to them. It makes me feel down.


Like I once tried to make friends with this other fur that also lives in NJ and he blocked me for no reason. Yes I also live in New Jersey too.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Like I once tried to make friends with this other fur that also lives in NJ and he blocked me for no reason. Yes I also live in New Jersey too.


That's something I hate as well like we didn't do anything wrong, dude. Like I hate how some furries hate those that have bad art or their personality. But really for no reason, they need to see someone because that behavior they have is uncalled for. What I've learned is for every good person, there has to be a bad person to balance it out, we can't always live in a perfect society.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> That's something I hate as well like we didn't do anything wrong, dude. Like I hate how some furries hate those that have bad art or their personality. But really for no reason, they need to see someone because that behavior they have is uncalled for. What I've learned is for every good person, there has to be a bad person to balance it out, we can't always live in a perfect society.


True. To me some furs have no respect towards other furs and I had to deal with that on FA and Discord.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 18, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Sexuality is hard. Am I ace or aro or a late bloomer or gay or aghhhhhhh



It doesn't, er, get any clearer as you get older.  I'm sorry D:

I genuinely hate the 'I'm sure X knew before they started dating Y so it's THEIR FAULT' trope - some of us have no idea.  We don't know.  Or we change.  Not everyone is the same thing throughout their lives, even - it's not as common, but some people are fluid in identity.  They're not lying.  They're also probably not certain exactly what's going on.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Punkedsolar said:


> It doesn't, er, get any clearer as you get older.  I'm sorry D:
> 
> I genuinely hate the 'I'm sure X knew before they started dating Y so it's THEIR FAULT' trope - some of us have no idea.  We don't know.  Or we change.  Not everyone is the same thing throughout their lives, even - it's not as common, but some people are fluid in identity.  They're not lying.  They're also probably not certain exactly what's going on.


^This. It is perfectly okay to say you are one label when later on you feel like you have changed to a different label. It is completely valid. Some people say they are late bloomers when they are ACE and vice versa.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> True. To me some furs have no respect towards other furs and I had to deal with that on FA and Discord.


I can't judge myself because I never used FA or Discord that much, but if I did, I don't go into those servers on discord or FA with large groups because I tend to feel like left out. I tend to stay more in smaller groups usually less than 10 people or just have a small amount of friends because everyone is cared about and not just an automated bot message.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I can't judge myself because I never used FA or Discord that much, but if I did, I don't go into those servers on discord or FA with large groups because I tend to feel like left out. I tend to stay more in smaller groups usually less than 10 people or just have a small amount of friends because everyone is cared about and not just an automated bot message.


And I also know that some servers have a corrupt owner too as I have been in this one server for falsely accusing me harassment and I was banned from there. I mostly just feel like an outcast though.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> And I also know that some servers have a corrupt owner too as I have been in this one server for falsely accusing me harassment and I was banned from there. I mostly just feel like an outcast though.


Yes, well most likely you didn't fit well with them, most likely they were just being jerks and being superior over one another, which I call complete bs in the server. In furaffinity forums, it's safer to talk to furries because of mods that care and take care of those who talk trash to those who are upset/traumatized.  You have furries like me and the rest of us on here that care about each other, no matter who you are, what you do, and how you do things in life, you will always be a good furry to talk to.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Yes, well most likely you didn't fit well with them, most likely they were just being jerks and being superior over one another, which I call complete bs in the server. In furaffinity forums, it's safer to talk to furries because of mods that care and take care of those who talk trash to those who are upset/traumatized.  You have furries like me and the rest of us on here that care about each other, no matter who you are, what you do, and how you do things in life, you will always be a good furry to talk to.


*Hugs Eli*
We will support you Eli!
:3


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Sometimes I feel lonely too, but this forum has been a real morale boost sometimes. I am not as active as I used to be, but I am coming back to this forum. I am so glad there are tons of supportive furs on here!


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Yes, well most likely you didn't fit well with them, most likely they were just being jerks and being superior over one another, which I call complete bs in the server. In furaffinity forums, it's safer to talk to furries because of mods that care and take care of those who talk trash to those who are upset/traumatized.  You have furries like me and the rest of us on here that care about each other, no matter who you are, what you do, and how you do things in life, you will always be a good furry to talk to.


Indeed, VeeStars *hugs all together with pride, joy, and support towards each other.*


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Yes, well most likely you didn't fit well with them, most likely they were just being jerks and being superior over one another, which I call complete bs in the server. In furaffinity forums, it's safer to talk to furries because of mods that care and take care of those who talk trash to those who are upset/traumatized.  You have furries like me and the rest of us on here that care about each other, no matter who you are, what you do, and how you do things in life, you will always be a good furry to talk to.


Yup and I also used to date some furs too on discord but all of that fell apart sadly and I am looking for a furry female to date but it is going to be hard for me to do and its also very hard to find.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

We support each other with happiness and peace.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Yup and I also used to date some furs too on discord but all of that fell apart sadly and I am looking for a furry female to date but it is going to be hard for me to do and its also very hard to find.


Good luck with that! I have never been interested in dating or anything like that at all, but I wish you well!


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Yup and I also used to date some furs too on discord but all of that fell apart sadly and I am looking for a furry female to date but it is going to be hard for me to do and its also very hard to find.


I am with you on that, man. I struggle to look for a special someone too, especially a furry female because it's rare. But sometimes I try to not think about it and enjoy having a good time here talking to my furry buddies and feeling safe and sound.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I am with you on that, man. I struggle to look for a special someone too, especially a furry female because it's rare. But sometimes I try to not think about it and enjoy having a good time here talking to my furry buddies and feeling safe and sound.


I really want to find a furry female that lives in NJ and is around my current age range 16-20 because I will turn 18 soon so it makes sense.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I really want to find a furry female that lives in NJ and is around my current age range 16-20 because I will turn 18 soon so it makes sense.


I understand the age difference and what you mean. But sometimes, finding a single furry female is gonna be much harder because of most of them are in a relationship and there's only a small percentage and trust me its hard. But sometimes finding someone outside the fandom who views it as a hobby is acceptable, but it's not always the case.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I understand the age difference and what you mean. But sometimes, finding a single furry female is gonna be much harder because of most of them are in a relationship and there's only a small percentage and trust me its hard. But sometimes finding someone outside the fandom who views it as a hobby is acceptable, but it's not always the case.


Yeah idk about facebook though it seems risky and Howlr is even worse as it is even more riskier on there too. I tried FA single furs section and no luck.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I understand the age difference and what you mean. But sometimes, finding a single furry female is gonna be much harder because of most of them are in a relationship and there's only a small percentage and trust me its hard. But sometimes finding someone outside the fandom who views it as a hobby is acceptable, but it's not always the case.


The problem is that most of the fandom is dudes, myself included lol. Once again, I do wish you well Eli. Love is complicated and not something I have any experience in so all I can do Is cheer from the sidelines and boi I will CHEER.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> The problem is that most of the fandom is dudes, myself included lol. Once again, I do wish you well Eli. Love is complicated and not something I have any experience in so all I can do Is cheer from the sidelines and boi I will CHEER.


I understand but its just my preference even though im Bi but I always feel like the unlucky guy though.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> The problem is that most of the fandom is dudes, myself included lol. Once again, I do wish you well Eli. Love is complicated and not something I have any experience in so all I can do Is cheer from the sidelines and boi I will CHEER.


As also a male, I am fine with it. Agreeing with @VeeStars, I never got into a relationship yet, but I hope you find someone special in the world whether she's a furry or not. You have to sometimes be patient, because patience is key. She'll come to you.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> As also a male, I am fine with it. Agreeing with @VeeStars, I never got into a relationship yet, but I hope you find someone special in the world whether she's a furry or not. You have to sometimes be patient, because patience is key. She'll come to you.


Yeah I agree and its just kinda sad how most of them are taken but I obviously cant control what other people do but I guess patience could work. I have social anxiety at cons though and I hate having social anxiety. I also have Aspersers too.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Yeah I agree and its just kinda sad how most of them are taken but I obviously cant control what other people do but I guess patience could work. I have social anxiety at cons though and I hate having social anxiety. I also have Aspersers too.


Oh, I didn't know that. Makes people who block you for no reason seem even more like jerks. I don't have close friends with mental disabilities but I do have some issues with socializing. More cheering for you is needed!


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Yeah I agree and its just kinda sad how most of them are taken but I obviously cant control what other people do but I guess patience could work. I have social anxiety at cons though and I hate having social anxiety. I also have Aspersers too.


I understand that my brother had that too the syndrome, and it's tough, but he managed to hang out with friends and have patience.


VeeStars said:


> Oh, I didn't know that. Makes people who block you for no reason seem even more like jerks. I don't have close friends with mental disabilities but I do have some issues with socializing. More cheering for you is needed!


This I agree, sometimes I myself have trouble socializing as well, more notably starting conversations because my mind would go blank on what to talk about. If I'm being talked to, it's fine because I can connect to what the furry or person is talking about and find a topic related to that. But don't give up and do what you can to advance in life.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I understand that my brother had that too the syndrome, and it's tough, but he managed to hang out with friends and have patience.
> 
> This I agree, sometimes I myself have trouble socializing as well, more notably starting conversations because my mind would go blank on what to talk about. If I'm being talked to, it's fine because I can connect to what the furry or person is talking about and find a topic related to that. But don't give up and do what you can to advance in life.


Sometimes I can get nervous and have a panic attack too because its very crowded and I feel claustrophobic because there is no room to walk or hang out ya know.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

I really would like go out with a female fur like on a date to starbucks but then again they are hard to find in NJ or anywhere.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

Toronto, Texas, Minnesota, NY and Pennsylvania has more furs than NJ though.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I really would like go out with a female fur like on a date to starbucks but then again they are hard to find in NJ or anywhere.


Right well anywhere, it's difficult. But I understand that too.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Toronto, Texas, Minnesota, NY and Pennsylvania has more furs than NJ though.


Not sure about NY. Pennsylviania, Texas, Lousiana, I see why, Illinois. But in NJ, they are having a con in April called Garden State Fur The Weekend, so maybe there might be more furries in NJ than usual. Most of the furries that do furmeets, are usually down in the southern part of NJ.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Not sure about NY. Pennsylviania, Texas, Lousiana, I see why, Illinois. But in NJ, they are having a con in April called Garden State Fur The Weekend, so maybe there might be more furries in NJ than usual. Most of the furries that do furmeets, are usually down in the southern part of NJ.


I live in south central NJ and I dont even know if my first furmeet will ever happen.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

I also sometimes tend to screw up my wording when I want to date someone. But I mostly apologize for that though.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

I had the idea if I were to save up to either move to Dallas or Minnesota because I like the cold climate there.


----------



## Mailoh (Jun 19, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Like I once tried to make friends with this other fur that also lives in NJ and he blocked me for no reason. Yes I also live in New Jersey too.



Well, it's more that you just don't know the reason. In my case, I end up stop talking to, avoiding or sometimes blocking furries that I find insufferable to interact with online. Same goes for people who are negative nancies about most things.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

Its just I think people like that are self centered and narcissist.


----------



## Mailoh (Jun 19, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Its just I think people like that are self centered and narcissist.


On the same note, not everything or everyone needs to revolve around you either.
And you never know, they might not have have the arrogance to say something, as it may just be if they actually said what was on their mind, it might just make you never want to see them anyway. hmm...

Oh and given your age, if I were in your area you'd never even be aware that I existed.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah true


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 19, 2020)

Right as I was about to fall asleep last night, I accidentally sneezed directly out my nose. AGAIN. No mouth action. It burned and it hurted so bad. QnQ


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I understand the age difference and what you mean. But sometimes, finding a single furry female is gonna be much harder because of most of them are in a relationship and there's only a small percentage and trust me its hard. But sometimes finding someone outside the fandom who views it as a hobby is acceptable, but it's not always the case.


I feared as much.


----------



## Valryth (Jun 19, 2020)

Mailoh said:


> On the same note, not everything or everyone needs to revolve around you either.
> And you never know, they might not have have the arrogance to say something, as it may just be if they actually said what was on their mind, it might just make you never want to see them anyway. hmm...



I agree with you on this! I'm a little more assertive about making sure that I keep myself surrounded with the type of people who genuinely make me happy nowadays, and if fresh interactions irk me after the trial run I'll probably just drop out instead of saying something like "I don't want to talk to you, sorry" even though I feel bad for acting this way.

Ironically, this leads me to feel pretty lonely often, but that's really because I don't seem to identify much with the people who I surround myself with in the first place. Using the furry fandom as an example, I find it pretty hard to actually find someone who I would like to be friends with that also wants to try and be friends with me. Most of the people I seem to attract are the type of people who I don't personally enjoy being around, and I guess it's just a shame. They usually fall under the "insufferable" or "negative nancy" categories, so yeah, I definitely relate to you.

(I have nothing against the people I do this with, you're simply not on the same wavelength as I am and that's okay! We're better off looking for more adequate friends for ourselves either way.)


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

I just gotta control my sadness and emotions and have to be positive and not be sad. But sometimes my emotions can be uncontrollable but I will try harder to control it. And at least im able to express my emotions on here so I can just get it out of my head and clear out the negativity from my mind.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

Like I don't do it to annoy people,I just do it to get it out of my head and letting it all out.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Like I don't do it to annoy people,I just do it to get it out of my head and letting it all out.


Right, and that's something good to do, so others can understand what you're going through and being able to give their thoughts or story to relate to it to able to cope with your situation and make you feel confortable and not pushed out. Believe me sometimes, it's better to talk to someone or people who care than to hold it in and ruin your mind.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Right, and that's something good to do, so others can understand what you're going through and being able to give their thoughts or story to relate to it to able to cope with your situation and make you feel confortable and not pushed out. Believe me sometimes, it's better to talk to someone or people who care than to hold it in and ruin your mind.


Yeah exactly and I completely agree on that.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2020)

Fuck sleep, man. Why does it gotta be so hardddddddddddddd.
I lie down: WOW I'M WIDE AWAKE
I sit down at my computer: GEEZE, I'D BETTER TAKE A NAP
I sleep for 8 hours: WOW I STILL FEEL TIRED
I Sleep for 3: WOW I FEEL GREA--NOPE, I FEEL LIKE DYING
Sleep for 12 hours: WOW I FEEL TIRED
Sleep for 14 hours: WOW I COULD GO TWO DAYS WITHOUT SLEEPING

And then when I do sleep, I dream, and when I wake up, it feels like I never slept. It's so rare that I DONT dream when I sleep. 
When its about to/raining, I get tired. It was so hard keeping my eyes open today for the 5 minute sprinkle we had. It got easier an hour or so after the rain. 

The only times I've ever been able to wake up feeling fully refreshed, is when I wake up to a completely empty house- so the few times the whole family was out of the house, basically. No alarms. I don't oversleep nor do I get too little.
I know I like my own space but yeesh. Why can't things just be a little easier for me?


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Oh, I didn't know that. Makes people who block you for no reason seem even more like jerks. I don't have close friends with mental disabilities but I do have some issues with socializing. More cheering for you is needed!



I've had people who spent weeks ignoring any attempts at trying to engage with them. To go purple face out of nowhere over something petty like audio gear, Because they can't handle being ignorant or wrong about something?.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2020)

MY NOSE WON'T STOP ITCHINGGGG
ALL THIS DUST
I HAVE TO BLOW MY NOSE EVERY FEW MINUTES AND I HATE IT AAAAAAAAAH
I HATE MOVINGGGGGG


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2020)

Today, when I played animal crossing, I got a letter from Octavian and he called me sweetkins. He said he was out shopping and saw something that reminded him of me...
And he....
And he...
IT WAS A TRASH CAN!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Fuck sleep, man. Why does it gotta be so hardddddddddddddd.
> I lie down: WOW I'M WIDE AWAKE
> I sit down at my computer: GEEZE, I'D BETTER TAKE A NAP
> I sleep for 8 hours: WOW I STILL FEEL TIRED
> ...



You may have a sleep disorder. I do. I have sleep apnea. Hate it so hard. Just want to sleep normal.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You may have a sleep disorder. I do. I have sleep apnea. Hate it so hard. Just want to sleep normal.



I wouldn't doubt it. I remember waking up in HS because of the chest pains of forgetting to breathe. XD
Quarantine has made me 20lbs fatter and I gained 40 with my ex, so I wouldn't be surprised if my weight just made it all 10x worse.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 27, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Today, when I played animal crossing, I got a letter from Octavian and he called me sweetkins. He said he was out shopping and saw something that reminded him of me...
> And he....
> And he...
> IT WAS A TRASH CAN!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!!


Ooh, looks like someone is a bad mayor xD


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ooh, looks like someone is a bad mayor xD


I did everything for these people!!! 
I log in daily!!! D'8< 

It's a 5 star town! What more do they want from me?!?!???!?


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 27, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I did everything for these people!!!
> I log in daily!!! D'8<
> 
> It's a 5 star town! What more do they want from me?!?!???!?


I smell the fires of revolution >:3
-Ignore me I have no involvement in this-


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I smell the fires of revolution >:3
> -Ignore me I have no involvement in this-




YOU BRAINWASHED THE WHOLE TOWN WITH YOUR HOT COCO IN SUMMER!!! 
_VEEEEE*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! *_


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 27, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> YOU BRAINWASHED THE WHOLE TOWN WITH YOUR HOT COCO IN SUMMER!!!
> _VEEEEE*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! *_


Is hot cocoa forbidden when it isn't cold? You meanie, now I can't have any hot chocolate at all


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Is hot cocoa forbidden when it isn't cold? You meanie, now I can't have any hot chocolate at all


That's right.
You also have to start your mornings off with a muffin. Doesn't matter what kind, as long as it's a muffin. 


Spoiler



Otherwise I just beat you into compliance. Teehee! ~ <3


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 27, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> That's right.
> You also have to start your mornings off with a muffin. Doesn't matter what kind, as long as it's a muffin.
> 
> 
> ...


muffins suck.
muffins suck.
muffins suck.
hot chocolate in summer.
muffins suck.
muffins suck.
muffins SUCK.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 28, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> muffins suck.
> muffins suck.
> muffins suck.
> hot chocolate in summer.
> ...



_Come on and *SLAM* 
and welcome to the *JAM*_


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 28, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> _Come on and *SLAM*
> and welcome to the *JAM*_


.__.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 28, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> _Come on and *SLAM*
> and welcome to the *JAM*_


When did we get that far in the spectrum?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 28, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> .__.


That's the song I beat you up to. 3:<


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 28, 2020)

Love how people online will cry about bad typing and ignore that mild dyslexia & dyspraxia is a thing. But will spam text memes that are unreadable garbage or being annoying about the post.


----------



## rekcerW (Jun 29, 2020)

An odd situation, but I have a buddy that tries to fucking drive home shitfaced all the time after getting hammered up with me. It usually works out to convince him otherwise when he pulls that shit, but not all the time. The guy is twice the size of me. Thankfully I can usually keep cooler after drinking, and once had to try and wrestle his keys from him, managed to talk him out of being really stupid after doing everything to hang onto them.

Last time, though, we went right to the bottom of the stairwell, and I was trying to block the door. Got into a screaming match, and I remember being like 'FUCKING SWING AT ME THEN,' and he did. Got a good one in the eyebrow, another one in the temple, and one in the jaw. Lost my fucking shit, started swinging back, and he went down.

What a shitty fucking feeling, I remember fucking shaking him thinking like holy fuck please get up, like do I have to phone 911, fuck fuck fuck, and he got up, thank fuck. Got him up the stairs when he came to and was trying to ask him shit I saw from TV lol, like do you know your name, where do you live and shit like that. Got him a cab which I paid for, and he went home. Cab driver was wicked and phoned me to let him know he got home safe.

What a shit feeling to watch your fucking friend drop like that, it burnt me. We're still friends after that, but like fuck me. I didn't expect him to just go out like that, wasn't cool. Caught me off-guard though, it was like holy shit we're doing this. I can't just let somebody just leave my house to drive themselves home fucked up like that, though, it's not right.

Least I can still fight I guess...


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't know if there is a Covid 19 thread but I have contracted the coronavirus. I can't fucking breathe but I'm probably going to be okay. Fucking hell, though. I should have been more careful.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jun 29, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I don't know if there is a Covid 19 thread but I have contracted the coronavirus. I can't fucking breathe but I'm probably going to be okay. Fucking hell, though. I should have been more careful.



I feel for you dude, I'm pretty sure I caught it all the way back in March (but that was back before they had widespread/affordable testing in the US so I'll never know for certain). I was actually worried I was going to die from suffocating, and I'm usually pretty calm about that sort of thing. I did recover, but my lungs hurt for like a month afterwards. ><


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 29, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I feel for you dude, I'm pretty sure I caught it all the way back in March (but that was back before they had widespread/affordable testing in the US so I'll never know for certain). I was actually worried I was going to die from suffocating, and I'm usually pretty calm about that sort of thing. I did recover, but my lungs hurt for like a month afterwards. ><



It feels like drowning. I'm worried because I also have pancreatitis and gallstones, so I was already weaker than usual. I'm a wreak.

Sorry for the whining, but this is the Vent Thread.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jun 29, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> It feels like drowning. I'm worried because I also have pancreatitis and gallstones, so I was already weaker than usual. I'm a wreak.
> 
> Sorry for the whining, but this is the Vent Thread.



You're good, I've done my fair share of whining here. >w<


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 29, 2020)

THERE IS NOT *ENOUGH TIME IN THE DAY.
I get to work* at 7:30. No lunch break. Too BUSY. Get out a couple of hours early because a friend had a *TREE* fall on his house, and needed help fixing the roof. Spend the next several hours ripping off all of the shingles.  Just got home at 9:00. FucK.


----------



## Lunneus (Jun 29, 2020)

It kinda blows when you at least try to make an effort to engage in whatever your friend is excited/passionate about, even when you really have no interest in it, but then they don't really reciprocate that much unless it's something they can tie back into their own interests so they cna get back to talking about that. Kinda makes you feel isolated ya know? Like you're just being talked at instead of talked to.
And then when they jsut keep talking about the same thing over and over and over and over and over for days and literally will not talk about anything else you try to bring up for more than about a minute and you try to be nice because you do value them as a friend but it's like... jeez. kinda makes makes you dread hearing the notification.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 29, 2020)

Lunneus said:


> It kinda blows when you at least try to make an effort to engage in whatever your friend is excited/passionate about, even when you really have no interest in it, but then they don't really reciprocate that much unless it's something they can tie back into their own interests so they cna get back to talking about that. Kinda makes you feel isolated ya know? Like you're just being talked at instead of talked to.
> And then when they jsut keep talking about the same thing over and over and over and over and over for days and literally will not talk about anything else you try to bring up for more than about a minute and you try to be nice because you do value them as a friend but it's like... jeez. kinda makes makes you dread hearing the notification.



That perfectly describes how I communicate. I talk about my interests and forget to reciprocate. I'm seeing your problem from the other side. I've spoken to friends for hours, thinking I have had a nice two-way discussion, only to be informed that I've spoken exclusively about myself. 

I am sorry. I can't help it. Asperger's sucks.


----------



## JIBBLY (Jun 30, 2020)

I've been feeling super lonely lately. I found out a couple days ago one of my friends, who told me they couldn't hang out because of COVID, went ahead and posted pictures of themselves with someone else! Wow. Also had a couple friends I expressed wanting to hang out with and they said they'd get back to me but it's almost been a month. I wouldn't mind this if people just told me they didn't have time or something! Or at least kept in regular contact instead of me having to hunt them down to talk to them! People have been saying it's a two way street when it comes to friends, always pinning it on me, but what about the other person? What if it's reversed? What then?

I value friendships so much. Being an autistic girl who doesn't go outside much, this is an entirely new thing in my life! Never was comfortable with doing this kind of thing because on top of inappropriate social behavior and lack of social skills, I was shy! I had many friends then. Now that I'm actually trying to engage, no one wants to come around? This is nuts! Looks like people liked me better a few years ago compared to now...

To top this off with something nice, one of my friends are going to hang out in the city with me. Yay! We met at the end of May, but he's someone I really trust. I hope this isn't my excitement for new bonds making the mistake of being too kind to someone! That would be so hurtful...


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 30, 2020)

My entrusted Heineken ain't helping me recently... I need aother method.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2020)

Might just be jumping the gun here. The tiny optimist in me wants to believe I'm getting ahead of myself, but after months of silence, I'm pretty sure my ex was charged for being some kind of rapist/sex offender.

He came to me with this story about a girl accusing him of beating her and raping her in broad daylight and asked me for a character reference. Obviously I just wrote about him based on our relationship. I have no idea as to whom was involved and essentially said 'while I had many reasons to break up with him, rape was not one of them'. 

Then as I was letting Family Guy reruns play in the background, it was the episode where Quagmire gets charged for sleeping with a minor and it just punched me in the gut that this is probably what really happened with him. He dodged around the details when I asked who the girl was, if it was someone I knew from where we worked, etc. I didn't trust him outright, but I also couldn't disbelieve the idea of a girl making outrageous claims against a guy to get her way. I have grown up with those kinds of psychos. 

Court dates keep getting extended and just finally today he messages me over FB saying he has to rely on PC communication until he can get his phone back. I feel like shit for ever having met this dude. 
I'm still waiting to see if I can get any details out of him, but it wouldn't surprise me if he just said 'yea, I plead guilty just to get this over with' like lazy twat he is. Even then I know he'd just be trying to cover his own ass. 
He was definitely a douche and I got out when things started to escalate. I'd hoped my lack of presence would give him some time to reflect but in between texting me that he misses me, he was really just falling out with this other girl he was seeing.

He has lied to me about his age. I wouldn't be surprised if he lied to that girl- but even so, he was probably just the kind of asshat that goes 'lol how was I supposed to know she wasn't 18' because he was looking for more easy tail. 
Fuckin' twat. 
I just hoped he was done texting me and now all this shit. Thank god I'm moving.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Might just be jumping the gun here. The tiny optimist in me wants to believe I'm getting ahead of myself, but after months of silence, I'm pretty sure my ex was charged for being some kind of rapist/sex offender.
> 
> He came to me with this story about a girl accusing him of beating her and raping her in broad daylight and asked me for a character reference. Obviously I just wrote about him based on our relationship. I have no idea as to whom was involved and essentially said 'while I had many reasons to break up with him, rape was not one of them'.
> 
> ...



WHOA, yeah, definitely thank God you're moving if your ex was like THAT.  All I can pretty much say to that is that some people won't change and your ex looks like one of them.




----------------------------------------------



Xitheon said:


> That perfectly describes how I communicate. I talk about my interests and forget to reciprocate. I'm seeing your problem from the other side. I've spoken to friends for hours, thinking I have had a nice two-way discussion, only to be informed that I've spoken exclusively about myself.
> 
> I am sorry. I can't help it. Asperger's sucks.



While reciprocation is something that can be learned, I can tell you that actually doing it can be very draining for someone on the spectrum and my own attempts to do it always wind up incredibly stiff.  I'm honestly not sure why I still try to do it given that every time I try to stop one of my ramblings to let others get a word in, they just tell me to keep going.

Being aware of it's probably the most important thing.




--------------------------------------------------

So I found out I can't be trusted with mints in any capacity.  Really, can't be trusted with any sort of small sweets.  Never able to stop myself at just one and I wind up finishing the whole package within half an hour.  No matter how many times I get packs of mints, no matter if it's the small concentrated type or larger peppermints, that stuff disappears fast with me around.

I had a reckoning with how that's a bad thing (most likely the mints, possibly the artificial sweeteners) a couple days ago.  How to say this without too many disgusting details... y'know those medical procedures that require you to prep by cleaning out your system with a special concoction?  Yeah, I felt like I went through THAT prep.  It was a very miserable 10 hours and easily the worst gastro problem I've ever had.

Thing is I have been having lesser gastro issues for a couple weeks now and my family thinks the mints contributed to that too, because it apparently happens with them as well.

So, since I can't exercise any sort of restraint (I'm continually trying to figure out what parts of me are simply autistic traits and which are actually controllable, but honestly I'm assuming this is one of those things I can't fix at this point), mints are completely off-limits to me.  I'm just hoping it really was this, and not merely caffeine or ANY sort of sugar or artificial sweetener..... especially hoping it's not the sweeteners because there's an awful lot of diet foods that rely on them and I can't count on having 100% control of having fresh food when I'm out and about.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Might just be jumping the gun here. The tiny optimist in me wants to believe I'm getting ahead of myself, but after months of silence, I'm pretty sure my ex was charged for being some kind of rapist/sex offender.
> 
> He came to me with this story about a girl accusing him of beating her and raping her in broad daylight and asked me for a character reference. Obviously I just wrote about him based on our relationship. I have no idea as to whom was involved and essentially said 'while I had many reasons to break up with him, rape was not one of them'.
> 
> ...



*Pt 2,* he says his phone was taken from him. '_Long story short', it was seized as evidence from the noise complaint that the neighbors made about him_. Last I checked, police don't do shit about noise complaints. We had a guy (while we were still living together) partying up above us and breaking out into brawls every other night with whatever drunks and druggies he met at the bar. He straightup left his own toddler in her crip, locked inside of the bedroom, while he went out and got wasted 90% of the day. We called and called on this guy, but the one thing that broke the camels back, was that he allegedly started throwing knives at his guests and they all ran out screaming. NEVER ONCE did they seize his phone and the reason why I believe he was determined some kind of sex offender is because THAT'S when they take your fucking phone away.

He's definitely been really slow getting back with a reply. Message hasn't been officially opened. I'm not humoring him, but rather, I'm cornering him for the truth so I can call him out for what a piece of shit he is and hang it up forever.


----------



## Kope (Jul 2, 2020)

I can’t sleep Anxiety sucks #-#


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jul 2, 2020)

I got a really fine desiccant powder in my eyes.  That sucked.

Now I’ve got medicated eye drops.  I can’t see a single thing, but at least I don’t feel like I’ve got fire ants on my face.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2020)

Can't sleep. Too hot. 
Landlord was too cheap to heat the place during the winter.
Now I'm stuck sweating in a *BASEMENT*.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2020)

*Pt 3*

I was right to think there was more to this, but it wasn't related to sex/rape allegations. That whole thing is apparently on-going (as I contacted his ex-wife about it since she's somewhat affected by this). 
He was outside the apartment at night listening to music on his phone. Basically being a nuisance, probably drunk, and decided to be a little bitch when the cops showed up. I guess since it's outside, they can confiscate things (like his speaker) as evidence (I looked up ontario law to be sure). I'm sure things would have been okay if it ended there, but being the _big rebel_ he is, he decided to go back into his apartment where he locked the door on them. They kicked it down and tazed him when he refused to cooperate. 

He tried to get all boohooey with me when I mentioned I was being cautious because of his history with lying. He says he doesn't remember (like every year he texts me). I mention why he bothered contacting me at all if he remembers nothing- obviously makes me feel like a big joke. He insists it's because I'm good to talk to/I was the only girl that didn't abuse him. I call him out on his shit for thinking he has any right to contact me after abusing me and then pretending he doesn't remember. Follow up with a few more twists to the heart before ending it with a 'I wasted 4 years with you already, I'm not wasting any more of my time with you' and HOPEFULLY that is the last I ever hear from him again. @wX 

Just gotta hope my number is magically deleted from his phone when he gets it back.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 3, 2020)

I've tested negative for coronavirus!!

My wheezing and breathlessness is just a symptom of intense stress and anxiety. Yay.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I've tested negative for coronavirus!!
> 
> My wheezing and breathlessness is just a symptom of intense stress and anxiety. Yay.



HOORAaaaaaaaayyyyehhhh? 
Hopefully now you can lose some of that anxiety, and keep it off. DX


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 3, 2020)

Isn't thinking about your own issues a bit like self-medicating? what if you got it wrong and further ​damaged your own mind?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2020)

Okay, so I suddenly remembered part of the philosophy around corporate money that I was taught in college for my accounting degree.  The idea was to recognize income when it comes in, but delay paying off expenses as long as possible if you can't get a discount right away.

There's a part of me that can recognize its value for someone with very large amounts of income - you can invest the money in a way that makes interest and wind up with more money than if you paid off right away.

Am I the only one who'd consider that a REALLY messed-up way for any business making less than $5 million a year to conduct their affairs though?  Delaying expenses if your cash flow mandates it is one thing, but what I was taught was seriously delaying it until you absolutely have to pay it.  That poses a great risk of compounding expense upon expense and eventually bringing things to a level where you can't grow a business at all because you're spending too much money on the interest of a given debt.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2020)

Landlord said he's be in around 1pm to do laundry in the shared laundry room so I made myself scarce. 
5pm, no messages, I decide to lounge in a transparent shirt and go about my evening.
He lets himself in and comes downstairs without permission and does his laundry. Meanwhile, I'm still wearing said transparent shirt. 

*I want blood. *


----------



## Valryth (Jul 5, 2020)

Lunneus said:


> It kinda blows when you at least try to make an effort to engage in whatever your friend is excited/passionate about, even when you really have no interest in it, but then they don't really reciprocate that much unless it's something they can tie back into their own interests so they cna get back to talking about that. Kinda makes you feel isolated ya know? Like you're just being talked at instead of talked to.
> And then when they jsut keep talking about the same thing over and over and over and over and over for days and literally will not talk about anything else you try to bring up for more than about a minute and you try to be nice because you do value them as a friend but it's like... jeez. kinda makes makes you dread hearing the notification.



I relate to this so badly... No point in repeating things to confirm that I do in fact understand this, I really just want to tell you that I've been in your position and most likely place myself in it more often than not. I do make a point of trying to not get too invested when things are going to be mutual, but I guess it's hard when you take a liking to the person.

This was also one of the reasons why I stopped talking to one of the people who I considered the closest to me. She was still a good person, I don't want to try and deny that, but she never really cared about anything I did or enjoyed unless it was somewhat related to _her _interests, while I gladly listened and even investigated about all the things she enjoyed so that she could talk to me about them for as long as she felt like... Which did happen more often than not, just like you mentioned with your friend too. Writing that down right now really does make the red flags apparent, but I guess I was too immature/invested to acknowledge how bad that was at first.

Unfortunately there isn't much advice I can give you, as each person is different and I don't know your friend at all, but please remember that you should surround yourself with people who respect you for you and who are genuinely interested in you. Friendship shouldn't be one-sided!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2020)

Lost job before Covid. No biggy. I'll file for unemployment. 
Takes 2 months to be approved, depleted my savings and constant paranoia, but yay, finally approved!
Find gym membership to keep active while job hunting. Really looking forward to turning life around.
Quarantine happens.
Landlord announces that his sibling is having a baby. Instead of 1-2 people living upstairs at a time, there will be 4. 
Baby is expected in July, when my unemployment expires. Beg mom to let me move back in, seeing as there are no job opportunities anymore.
She agrees, but gets posted to Newfoundland. 
Packing. No heat during winter, no AC during summer, because landlord is asshat.
Landlords brother finally brought their baby back from the hospital yesterday. The baby won't stop crying.
I got around 3 hours of sleep because I managed to pass out with my headphones bumpin. 
On top of invading my privacy and catching me while I was indecent, he says he'll be invading my personal space more often with no notice. 
This is exactly what I anticipated. I hate being right. Thank god I asked my mom when I did. 

The new location will suck. It's so isolated that the nearest mall is a 9 hour drive down dirt and gravel roads. On the bright side though, there aren't any known covid cases because of it. My baby bro can actually hang out with friends after quarantine.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 6, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Lost job before Covid. No biggy. I'll file for unemployment.
> Takes 2 months to be approved, depleted my savings and constant paranoia, but yay, finally approved!
> Find gym membership to keep active while job hunting. Really looking forward to turning life around.
> Quarantine happens.
> ...



Hate to say this, but with the way you're describing this landlord you really NEEDED to get out of there.  Maybe I don't know the circumstances surrounding your mother, but my first instinct would be to tell her everything about this landlord, since either the "no heat" or "no AC" thing alone sounds like grounds to sue from the angle of a pleb like me (habitability issues).

....and I thought one hour away from everything was bad...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Hate to say this, but with the way you're describing this landlord you really NEEDED to get out of there.  Maybe I don't know the circumstances surrounding your mother, but my first instinct would be to tell her everything about this landlord, since either the "no heat" or "no AC" thing alone sounds like grounds to sue from the angle of a pleb like me (habitability issues).
> 
> ....and I thought one hour away from everything was bad...



Sorry. To clarify, the town I'm living in will be super small and, if it's like any other military base I've lived at, they only have the basics. Anything extra and I'm lookin' at buying online. Better hope they have clothes in my size. xc I didn't mean to make it sound like I had to travel 9 hours to get groceries or something XD

As for the landlord? Yes. But literally every apartment I move into has some sort of legality issue and the only reason why I haven't sued is because I don't have the money. Otherwise I'd probably be rolling on dough.

The one I used to share with my ex flooded with sewage. 3 people were cramped in the kitchen with all their furniture. Landlord made no accommodations for any of us. No water for months- and when we finally got it back, hours later, the street pipe ruptured.

The one before that, the landlord moved someone in without my consent. He entered the property without notice. We were all females, and he moved in a male friend of his. His friend started walking around the apartment complex naked and he even asked me to rub cream on his back. HE EVEN ANSWERED THE FRONT DOOR THAT WAY. Before this dude, he moved in a wanted criminal because background checks aren't necessary I guess.

So yea. I haven't had much luck in life when it comes to finding my own place. He skipped on paying the bills and took almost all of my food (shared living space, I only had $50 for food left over a month, if I was lucky). When he left, he blasted the heat in his room, and left his window open in the middle of winter. The floors were literally beginning to frost before the landlord decided to send anyone over to deal with it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 6, 2020)

Judging by their social media activity, I'm pretty convinced that the "woke" crowd hates vegans more than it hates zoosadists.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2020)

Landlord let himself in again.
He was bothered by how many flies there are upstairs.
Okay. Basically walks into my apartment and is paranoid I'm stinking up the place. 
That's probably why he left the door open a few days ago, just to shoo them into my apartment.
Then there's the garbage can filled half way with rotten food and water because one of his roomies didn't want to use a whole garbage bag for such a small load. It's right up against the house.
Flies everywhere. Gets defensive when I mention it, saying he cleaned it. 
I try to just let him know that cleaning is fine, but it only takes two of those fuckers to procreate and make a friggin nest.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 6, 2020)

For some people, all compassion for nonhuman animals flies out the window as soon as someone else's culture or religion enters the equation. Such people are just as cold and callous as those they defend.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 6, 2020)

I have placed my future into the hands of a teacher who can't teach worth a damn...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> I have placed my future into the hands of a teacher who can't teach worth a damn...


Is it too late to get your money back?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2020)

As if it wasn't bad enough that we have to look out for coronavirus when away from the house, we now have a flea infestation to contend with. As if THAT wasn't bad enough, now we have lice!


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 7, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Is it too late to get your money back?


At this point, Yes. I am only surviving out of spite for this man. That and also one of my other teachers is pretty good but the crap teacher is
the one teaching the one subject that I'm actually attending this school for.

If my love for the subject and my spite for this man didn't sustain me, then I would've gotten my money back. Or switched to another program.

There will always be crap teachers, but I've learned that you should never let their incompetence sabotage you.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 7, 2020)

Was in the sun for a great while, am burnt now


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2020)

Haven't slept well in days. The world's falling apart because of shitty people with shitty excuses. I'm just glad I've basically trained the ability to cry out of myself, so I can at least keep some dignity.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 7, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Was in the sun for a great while, am burnt now


Blue bunny has turned red bunny?


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 7, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Blue bunny has turned red bunny?


Only my arms and face thankfully


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 8, 2020)

After finally being able to pass out I have a dream that I'm lying in bed, struggling to breathe. I try to shake myself awake, and sometimes I do wake up, but I'm too exist to resist sleep again.
Dream continues and I feel smothered the entire time. Then I start to hear this annoying sound through my headphones and its me wheezing. 
So much drainage. 
So many allergies. 
So little sleepies.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 8, 2020)

Having lost the final resort--the only best friend--I had to do something rather than giving up everything. (They went for other loving stuffs and is ignoring me completely)

I have finally managed to care about myself. I'm now talking with me, sharing thoughts with me, and interacting with me, myself!

Ah! And now I ran out of stuff to do! (Other than the routine) Aaaaaaahhhh please take me outta the bittercold void.... I feel like my whole life is in vein...


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 8, 2020)

Am still burnt


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 8, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Am still burnt



Extwa Cwispy


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 8, 2020)

I broke the #1 rule of cigar smoking:
"Don't inhale".
Now I'm sweaty, nauseous, and hating myself.
************
When you're too "woke" for the Right, too "based" for the Left, opposed to both, wanted by neither, and also cautious of the middle ground fallacy....where is there left to go? Am I supposed to dig a hole and curl up in the fetal position? Levitate into the fucking sky?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2020)

Ubereats shouldn't be available if no couriers are active.
The likeliness of me getting fresh food too low.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> When you're too "woke" for the Right, too "based" for the Left, opposed to both, wanted by neither, and also cautious of the middle ground fallacy....where is there left to go? Am I supposed to dig a hole and curl up in the fetal position? Levitate into the fucking sky?



If you think there's such things as "too woke for the Right and too based for the Left", you're relying WAY too much on mainstream politics and big personalities.  Which, I'd swear, is the exact trap the parties want because people focused only on the mainstream are easier to manipulate.

I'm not sure what I can suggest to you, but I know I'm going to have to dig into history when this cycle's over and see which party's made better moves for the people on a consistent basis.  And like, really REALLY think about the long-term effects of those moves.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 14, 2020)

Looks like my MFJ 9420 came out of alignment from factory. But now that ive finally got around to playing round with it it's a year out of warranty. I either need to spend money on some test equipment or find a local guy to tune it up, which could be difficult with the pandemic.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2020)

STOP CHANGING YOUR ICONS AND USERNAMES EVERY WEEK
I DON'T KNOW ANY OF YOU ANYMORE!!!
I DON'T LIKE CHANGE!!!


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm tired of being stupidly fake to so many people. I'm 15 and a half now, but I feel like every time I enter a conversation With my mom and another adult I become some sort of comic relief child to them and they just act like I'm innocent. I'm literally the opposite. I am aware of more than they think. I'm completely aware of the bigger picture. And yet I feel like everyone thinks I'm still a kid. Just because I'm still a minor.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2020)

AscendantServalynx said:


> I'm tired of being stupidly fake to so many people. I'm 15 and a half now, but I feel like every time I enter a conversation With my mom and another adult I become some sort of comic relief child to them and they just act like I'm innocent. I'm literally the opposite. I am aware of more than they think. I'm completely aware of the bigger picture. And yet I feel like everyone thinks I'm still a kid. Just because I'm still a minor.



Dude, I'mma tell you now, mom and dad might still treat you like a kid even when you're 30.
I'm not sure of the context of your situation, but I feel like it's safe to assume your family loves you. As annoying and dismissive as they may be at times.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 20, 2020)

Real talk tho. Last two years have been a cavalcade of calamities. Every possible chance to turn things around have come up empty. Now i have depression medication.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2020)

Stuck in a shitty hotel room...
Smells so bad...
Not gonna get much sleep.


----------



## MattsyKun (Jul 22, 2020)

I hate being worried about being "canceled" on Twitter.

My biggest fear is being accused of something and not given a chance to explain myself. Especially with the mob justice Twitter can do. It happened a lot to me as a kid, and it's just this fear that's never really gone away. And even if I DO explain myself, I'm worried that it "won't be good enough", or "excuses", and it'll just be ignored.

Like, I've drawn some stuff years ago that's now considered problematic, and y'know, nobody told me back then, so I'm like, "Cool, I need to pay my bills". Now I'm going through and deleting stuff, but y'know, what if its not enough? All it takes is for one person to say "Hey, Cancel MattsyKun!" And then its over. And lemme tell you, I get REALLY confrontational when people won't listen to me, talk over me, dismiss what I'm saying. Also, with social media being so "instantaneous" as it is, I'm worried that it'll happen while I"m at work, and then people will take my "silence" as an admission of guilt. 

Like, man. I just wanna draw cute animals and design merch. I'm finishing up some owed commissions, but like, that's all I wanna do in life now. Is it probably unhealthy to think like this? Probably, but this is my other job. And I love making people smile.

Long story short, I hate that people do callout cancel posts first, instead of privately DMing the person (if applicable, some situations truly warrant it, but like... think first). I KNOW I'll get eaten alive, I'm terrible at confrontation and it's One Fear (tm)


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm so tired of needing to be the strong one in the family. We've all been through the same stuff, but I'm the only one paying bills and working. The house was burnt down two months ago, and It's a big change for everyone. It's so hard to juggle everyone's mental/emotional/physical health when I don't even have the time for my own. I do it regardless because seeing them struggle would hurt me.

The stress of the whole situation is driving me nuts. I have a million things going through my mind a minute. Time to bury my head in the sand I guess.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2020)

Back in my youth I was edgy and desperate to make friends. I wanted to feel included. I would basically try and socialize in groups that clearly didn't want me to be there, but persisted. Looking back now, I would thank most of them for putting up with me for as long as they did. 

Obviously I realized we weren't meant to be friends. I was the thing they came together to hate/harass because they knew it would make me upset. They didn't care and I don't blame them. So, when I felt like developing a sense of self respect, I removed these people (assuming they hadn't already removed me first). 

Years later (after leaving school and home later) I see a familiar set of names pop up on my FA, saying that two of these people were faving my content and bailing. A simple 'troll-like' scenario and that's fair. I don't take the bait, ignore them and continue on with my life. Then I get that invite on Skype. 

Small talk. 
"Hi how are you" kind of small talk, with very little variation between. I humor him a few times and then he mentions something about his interest in school uniforms. Okay. Whatever.
It's a fetish. Okay. I've been living on the internet all my life. It really doesn't faze me one bit. 
But I'm not into repeating myself with the same three or four lines of 'How are you' and every time I ask more about him, it doesn't go anywhere.
Removed. Move on. 
He readds me a year or two later. Same thing, so I delete him again recently for the stagnant/lack of conversation. 
He immediately resorts to adding people I know on FB in order to try and connect with me, despite giving him plenty of reasons as to why I removed him all those other times. >_>;

He used to be so popular. Aspired to be a voice actor, and could. I dunno why this is happenin mang.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 23, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Back in my youth I was edgy and desperate to make friends. I wanted to feel included. I would basically try and socialize in groups that clearly didn't want me to be there, but persisted. Looking back now, I would thank most of them for putting up with me for as long as they did.
> 
> Obviously I realized we weren't meant to be friends. I was the thing they came together to hate/harass because they knew it would make me upset. They didn't care and I don't blame them. So, when I felt like developing a sense of self respect, I removed these people (assuming they hadn't already removed me first).
> 
> ...



Why are people shitty?


----------



## Punji (Jul 23, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Why are people shitty?



It's easier to be shitty than not shitty. Takes effort to be good.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 23, 2020)

Punji said:


> It's easier to be shitty than not shitty. Takes effort to be good.



I find it difficult to be shitty. It takes effort, and I don't like it.


----------



## Punji (Jul 23, 2020)

I burnt one of my waffles in the toaster while reading this thread. 

Only one though, because my toaster is so bad one side heats up way faster than the other.



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I find it difficult to be shitty. It takes effort, and I don't like it.



Being shitty comes naturally. Serving selfish interests, like cutting in traffic being impatient with other people.

It often takes conscious thought to avoid easy selfish things, and it would seem most people don't care enough.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 23, 2020)

Punji said:


> I burnt one of my waffles in the toaster while reading this thread.
> 
> Only one though, because my toaster is so bad one side heats up way faster than the other.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm shitty because I helped burn your waffle.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I find it difficult to be shitty. It takes effort, and I don't like it.



Too many people act on impulse in general.
But I don't know what inspired him to do this. I ignored his friend request, but realized he somehow was mutual friends with someone else I haven't spoken to in years. I really didn't expect this to escalate as much as it has. 



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I guess I'm shitty because I helped burn your waffle.



If it was not chocolate chip, then there was no real loss.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 24, 2020)

Almost got ran off the highway today. :') 
We were beside someone and they decided to turn on their turning signal and start pulling over into our lane... when we were still there... directly beside them. We swerved and immediately upon noticing, the car shrank back and slowed down so much we lost sight of them. 

Fucking assholes can't even look to their left when turning left.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 24, 2020)

Stuck in another shitty hotel... or motel at this point. Ground floor, beside parking. Door leading into room (not screen/patio door). People screaming and hollering outside and inside. 
I will totally be well-rested for the 9 hour boat ride tomorrow. :') And that's not counting the extra time it takes to get down there, load the car on, and get to the next hotel.


----------



## sushy (Jul 25, 2020)

That sounds like a shitty hotel/motel indeed, Tyra. Where is the boat going? Are you going on a trip?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 25, 2020)

sushy said:


> That sounds like a shitty hotel/motel indeed, Tyra. Where is the boat going? Are you going on a trip?



I lost my job and Covid made it impossible to find full-time work for 1000 dollar rent so I moved back in with mom.
Mom is military and got posted alllll the way to Newfoundland... so it's a new place, but I'm not thrilled.
I just got off the boat today. 7 hours (2 for boarding) and some asswipe decided to act like the section of boat was his turf. Like... literally barking at anyone who happened to look his way and threatening to start a fight. Cursing and playing music over his phone without headphones- which we received free earbuds prior to boarding. Definitely an addict of something.

Currently on the island, but we need to cross to the opposite side and catch a second ferry to across and then drive for hours until we finally reach goosebay.
THEN we begin our 14 day quarantine. OTL

So far my family hasn't had any issues with their rooms. I'm just getting the shit end of the stick. <XD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I lost my job and Covid made it impossible to find full-time work for 1000 dollar rent so I moved back in with mom.
> Mom is military and got posted alllll the way to Newfoundland... so it's a new place, but I'm not thrilled.
> I just got off the boat today. 7 hours (2 for boarding) and some asswipe decided to act like the section of boat was his turf. Like... literally barking at anyone who happened to look his way and threatening to start a fight. Cursing and playing music over his phone without headphones- which we received free earbuds prior to boarding. Definitely an addict of something.
> 
> ...



Ugh, a quarantine. But Newfoundland must be beautiful.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 25, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Ugh, a quarantine. But Newfoundland must be beautiful.


So far it seems okay. 
Okay to look at but not much to do unless you're into hunting/fishing/other outdoorsy things, there isn't much else to do here. 
I do hope to see some of the wildlife and can only hope to make some friends.
If not, I'll just run wild with the meese.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> So far it seems okay.
> Okay to look at but not much to do unless you're into hunting/fishing/other outdoorsy things, there isn't much else to do here.
> I do hope to see some of the wildlife and can only hope to make some friends.
> If not, I'll just run wild with the meese.



It can be good just to be with nature. You don't have to hunt or climb mountains.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 25, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> It can be good just to be with nature. You don't have to hunt or climb mountains.



It's Canada though! We gots nature everywhere!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 26, 2020)

How can people call my store from a smart phone and ask me where we are and what location we are? They found our number probably on google which lists the address with the number. From a device with a built in automapper!


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 26, 2020)

The more I research the more I realize that I have ADD! Why did no one notice?! Why did no one do anything?!
OMG, everything is so goddamn obvious!

I got stuck with being called stupid for literal years! I am not stupid! I'm just not neurotypical! Stop calling me dumb and flippin' help me! DX


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 26, 2020)

I got banned from a Sonic discord server even though I tried to reason with the mods. They got upset that my villainess who worked for Dr.Eggman allowed herself to be captured, so when she freed herself she would plan an attack on Sonic and friend's base. Thing is, the dumbfuck rp'rs who I was playing with, took a known super-criminal who previously shown she could turn into a fucking giantess, to Sonic and friend's MAIN HQ. They also did so without transporting her, they literally walked her there. Meaning while blindfolded, she would be able to hear, smell, and even see the sunlight of the forest they brought her through. All she had to do was escape to the city they were next to and she would figure out it was a hidden location in the forest next to the city. But no, fucking incompetent admins are like "we don't want her to do evil." Even when she's a villainess. You also couldn't use firearms for your character, even if it was canon for Shadow's game and there were no humans, even though humans have been in the Sonic franchise in the main comics and games for years. Fucking Sonic Forces trying to retconn everything, and failing.


----------



## JIBBLY (Oct 13, 2020)

It’s so hard making friends. And every person who tries to be my friend with this “I’d never leave you! I’m always here for you :3” attitude leaves within an hour. I always didn’t understand what I did wrong? At this point I think everyone hates me or refuses to acknowledge that some people won’t respond or think like them. They’re not worth my time if they’re like that, not willing to work with you to make things better, but it still hurts. I thought you’d try with me?

min short, I’m tired.  More likely a burden to everyone. I wish I had someone who would just...stay.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 13, 2020)

Beez N' Catz said:


> It’s so hard making friends. And every person who tries to be my friend with this “I’d never leave you! I’m always here for you :3” attitude leaves within an hour. I always didn’t understand what I did wrong? At this point I think everyone hates me or refuses to acknowledge that some people won’t respond or think like them. They’re not worth my time if they’re like that, not willing to work with you to make things better, but it still hurts. I thought you’d try with me?
> 
> min short, I’m tired.  More likely a burden to everyone. I wish I had someone who would just...stay.



I've had too many people tell me off because I didn't agree with them on something. I will never understand. 
I might make pouty faces at people that claim they dislike Coca Cola, but I'm not gonna disown my family just because they enjoy Pepsi.


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 13, 2020)

MattsyKun said:


> I hate being worried about being "canceled" on Twitter.
> 
> My biggest fear is being accused of something and not given a chance to explain myself. Especially with the mob justice Twitter can do. It happened a lot to me as a kid, and it's just this fear that's never really gone away. And even if I DO explain myself, I'm worried that it "won't be good enough", or "excuses", and it'll just be ignored.
> 
> ...



LITERALLY NOTHING HAS CHANGED 

I've even gone so far as to unfavorite a WHOLE bunch of art. Because y'know, people will look at your gallery, your favorites, all of your accounts, EVERYTHING to make accusations. 

I feel like a monster, reading through all these Twitter comments. Sometimes I want to just take a huge dump over some people's incredibly bad takes, but I just keep my head down and try not to draw attention to myself. I had a breakdown last night, because some of those comments COULD apply to me, but... I'm not a bad person. And yet, I feel like I am.

I can't even favorite art that I do really like (For its skill or subject matter) because I'm so afraid someone's going to go after me. It's already happened to another artist.

I'm just so tired of people starting shit for clout, instead going after REAL problematic people. I wanna just ignore everything, but then y'know what they say, ignorance is support or something like that. :/

I might just private my Twitter and scoot to Instagram or Artfol. Twitter sucks and a good chunk of the furries on there suck.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 14, 2020)

It'd be dope as shit if we could get this dumpster fire year and election OVER WITH. I am so tired of my parents watching the news upstairs and stomping around all hours. I have to grab cushions off my sofa and lay them on the floor, worried they'll fall through the ceiling!


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 14, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> I also hate when people use brutal honesty as an excuse to bully someone.
> 
> Telling a fat person they’re fat when they already know that isn’t being brutally honest.  You’re just being a dick


I just got done cleaning my stuff out of my grandmother's house (she's a hoarder, so it took a whole week) and I did a pretty good job, considering I've gained a LOT of muscle and endurance from my current job with my tribe (I move and fix beer kegs, and on weekends I chop and stack wood.) 
My grandma, however, wouldn't stop calling me fat. To everyone. She kept insisting my stomach is chunky or whatever, which it is??? But that's to protect my organs???
When I lived with her, she praised me for being so thin and healthy... even though I was eating only 1 piece of pizza a day and maybe a can of soup or a snack. I ended up with a financial-based eating disorder from trying to move out.
BUT I DID IT! As of this year, I am 100% moved AWAY from that hoe. Thank GOD.


----------



## Tattorack (Oct 14, 2020)

So I work in food delivery. Wolt, to be specific. I have to wear a mask because restaurants can sometimes have waiting lines or several people in an enclosed space, and Danish Corona law is trying to keep everyone safe by obligating anyone who goes to a restaurant to wear a mask.
So you look around and people are indeed all wearing their mask.
But then there is that one guy that is simply wearing his mask over his mouth and his big fat nose is just poking over it.
Or even worse; a restaurant worker wasn't wearing her mask properly at all! It was mostly over her chin if anything!


----------



## Kope (Oct 14, 2020)

I feel so alone in this world. I try to connect with others irl, but find it lacking. I tried finding a girl I like, but was only met with heartbreak. I’m tired of living in this isolation even though I like being alone most of the time. I feel like a living oxymoron who has no reason to exist. I try to escape through art but find myself lacking there too. I don’t know what to do anymore and feel like giving up. Anyway I appreciate the fandom as I’ve met some good people who’ve helped me somewhat feel less alone, but I don’t know if it’ll be enough in the future.


----------



## JIBBLY (Oct 14, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I've had too many people tell me off because I didn't agree with them on something. I will never understand.
> I might make pouty faces at people that claim they dislike Coca Cola, but I'm not gonna disown my family just because they enjoy Pepsi.


I'm sorry, I have no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2020)

Tired of being 'the lesson'. 
Tired of being the teacher. 
Tired of being.
Tired of. 
Tired.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 14, 2020)

Real sick of spending hours on sketching, taking numerous "eye breaks" only to end up hating the drawing anyway.
It feels like my head's view of my style is improving faster than my hands' capability to replicate that envisioned style. And I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Real sick of spending hours on sketching, taking numerous "eye breaks" only to end up hating the drawing anyway.
> It feels like my head's view of my style is improving faster than my hands' capability to replicate that envisioned style. And I'm not a fan of it.


I do the same thing with music.
I'll spend 1-3 days on a track and toss it just because I don't like it, even if I'm with people who are bobbing their heads to it.


----------



## Punji (Oct 14, 2020)

I liked the old smilies more. 

Also I wish I had more money and I wish I could spend more time with my best friend.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 18, 2020)

UGH
Talk about cringe.
Just played Cards Against Humanity with some losers. 

The one guy cheated and made himself win every time.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 18, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> UGH
> Talk about cringe.
> Just played Cards Against Humanity with some losers.
> 
> The one guy cheated and made himself win every time.


oh
ok


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 19, 2020)

Finally got a new job at the drugstore...
Already sick after my first week. 

So many people going in there with coughs or just not even wearing masks. 
We're being told not to enforce it despite being illegal in CA. 
I wish I could just live in a hole somewhere. Just give me the basics and some internet and I'll be good. 

I don't want to work under these conditions.
But the government won't financially assist me anymore.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 19, 2020)

i cant draw, help


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 19, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> i cant draw, help



I'll help!
First we need to loosen up those fingers...


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 19, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I'll help!
> First we need to loosen up those fingers...


Wow that helped... so much


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 20, 2020)

Tired.
Sick.
Miserable. 
I feel like I'm starving but then lose my appetite when I take the first bite. 
Tired, but I can't breathe well/stop using the bathroom every hour. 
When I do fall asleep, I'm restless. I had a dream where I was sobbing and when I woke up I was sobbing and my face was twisted as if it were still taking place. 
A spot close to my knee keeps swelling when I walk or do anything and it flares up. Makes standing or working unbearable. 
So tired.
So lonely. 
_*Flops* _


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Tired.
> Sick.
> Miserable.
> I feel like I'm starving but then lose my appetite when I take the first bite.
> ...


*extreme moral support hug*


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 23, 2020)

I need to stop doubting my intuition. I don't know how many times I've told myself this.
I'm always telling myself that I'm being too hard and that's why I'm lonely, so I soften up a little and then the minute I do, they let their true colors show. 

The dude admitted he was attracted to me a while back and I was not interested. Too short of a time knowing someone and it would be long distance (US-CA). I was really awkward about gaming with him because he'd try to flatter me and I hate compliments. They felt very empty, but I figured 'maybe I'm just being too cruel'. I'll at least stop letting it get to me and try sounding a little more positive. 

Things go pretty smoothly for the week that I've been sick.
Then they asked me to gift them things from the item store.
Fuck off.
I might not be able to make friends or ever find a soul mate but a gaming buddy to consistently play with would be nice. T_T 
Or just someone that would fulfill their obligations. Like not making plans to chat with me and then bailing for the 100'th time in a row.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 24, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I need to stop doubting my intuition. I don't know how many times I've told myself this.
> I'm always telling myself that I'm being too hard and that's why I'm lonely, so I soften up a little and then the minute I do, they let their true colors show.
> 
> The dude admitted he was attracted to me a while back and I was not interested. Too short of a time knowing someone and it would be long distance (US-CA). I was really awkward about gaming with him because he'd try to flatter me and I hate compliments. They felt very empty, but I figured 'maybe I'm just being too cruel'. I'll at least stop letting it get to me and try sounding a little more positive.
> ...



I'm not too good with internet hugs, but I wanted to let you know you're not doing anything wrong by letting your guard down. The fact that you did proves that you're a good person. You know who never lets their guard down? Terrible people. Because they assume everyone is as terrible as they are. (Which is not to say that keeping your guard up implies terrible. I keep mine up far more than I would like to, and I'm not terrible. But I've never known a terrible person to have a soft spot, is what I'm saying.)

Sorry if that's not too helpful. Sometimes I feel like the only choices in life are to hate myself or hate the majority of the human race. But even though being a grumpy old misanthrope is not always fun, it feels better than hating yourself.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 24, 2020)

zandelux said:


> I'm not too good with internet hugs, but I wanted to let you know you're not doing anything wrong by letting your guard down. The fact that you did proves that you're a good person. You know who never lets their guard down? Terrible people. Because they assume everyone is as terrible as they are. (Which is not to say that keeping your guard up implies terrible. I keep mine up far more than I would like to, and I'm not terrible. But I've never known a terrible person to have a soft spot, is what I'm saying.)
> 
> Sorry if that's not too helpful. Sometimes I feel like the only choices in life are to hate myself or hate the majority of the human race. But even though being a grumpy old misanthrope is not always fun, it feels better than hating yourself.



Thank you. ;w; 

It just hurts. I try to be a good bean but it's hard. When I'm open, I get used. When I'm reserved (or just need feeling social but am still polite/assertive) I'm called a bitch. It just so happens I'm put into these bizarre scenarios where I can only have the shittier outcome. Which then leads me to be discouraged when I'm told 'there's nothing wrong with you, it's just everyone else'. Because that's a lot of 'everyone else's and-- *_character limits will not support the length of this rant_*


----------



## zandelux (Oct 24, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Thank you. ;w;
> 
> It just hurts. I try to be a good bean but it's hard. When I'm open, I get used. When I'm reserved (or just need feeling social but am still polite/assertive) I'm called a bitch. It just so happens I'm put into these bizarre scenarios where I can only have the shittier outcome. Which then leads me to be discouraged when I'm told 'there's nothing wrong with you, it's just everyone else'. Because that's a lot of 'everyone else's and-- *_character limits will not support the length of this rant_*



Yeah, that's the old 434-byte mark, colloquially known as a rantabyte.

But anyway, you're welcome! I'm pretty new here, but I get good vibes from this place. I hope it helps you.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Thank you. ;w;
> 
> It just hurts. I try to be a good bean but it's hard. When I'm open, I get used. When I'm reserved (or just need feeling social but am still polite/assertive) I'm called a bitch. It just so happens I'm put into these bizarre scenarios where I can only have the shittier outcome. Which then leads me to be discouraged when I'm told 'there's nothing wrong with you, it's just everyone else'. Because that's a lot of 'everyone else's and-- *_character limits will not support the length of this rant_*


I'm tired of character limits on free speech.  Also, no-win scenarios.  #kobayashimaru


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 24, 2020)

This new job is a pain in the ass. I've had so many white collar jobs throughout my life now that I finally get something a bit more blue collar-ish I'm actually having to think quite a bit about self management and the learning curve is a pain in the ass! 

Through perseverance comes growth, I suppose...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 24, 2020)

And another thing, there needs to be more peacock fursona's


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 24, 2020)

So, I've had alcohol before, but I've never actually gotten drunk until last week. I figured it'd be fun, just me and my boyfriend drinking responsibly on a full-ish stomach with water at hand. And it was! It was lots of fun. Drunk video-game minigolf was very entertaining. Unfortunately, ever since then, I have had this horrible intermittent stomachache. I don't know what to do, other than see a doctor. But I don't have medical insurance, and I don't even know if I want to be at a hospital with a pandemic going on in one of the worst countries at handling the pandemic. I guess if this is the reaction my body has to slightly too much alcohol, I'm never getting drunk again.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 24, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> So, I've had alcohol before, but I've never actually gotten drunk until last week. I figured it'd be fun, just me and my boyfriend drinking responsibly on a full-ish stomach with water at hand. And it was! It was lots of fun. Drunk video-game minigolf was very entertaining. Unfortunately, ever since then, I have had this horrible intermittent stomachache. I don't know what to do, other than see a doctor. But I don't have medical insurance, and I don't even know if I want to be at a hospital with a pandemic going on in one of the worst countries at handling the pandemic. I guess if this is the reaction my body has to slightly too much alcohol, I'm never getting drunk again.



I am so sorry to hear that. I actually had something like that, though not from alcohol. I still haven't quite recovered, but it got a lot better after I started taking serious probiotics. I can give you more details if you want, but please do not turn to strangers on the internet for medical advice. I only mention this as an alternative to doing nothing. The probiotics were suggested by my doctor, after other things were already ruled out.

If there's any way you can get insurance, do it. Or contact a doctor's office and see if they can give you a quote for paying cash. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 24, 2020)

zandelux said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I actually had something like that, though not from alcohol. I still haven't quite recovered, but it got a lot better after I started taking serious probiotics. I can give you more details if you want, but please do not turn to strangers on the internet for medical advice. I only mention this as an alternative to doing nothing. The probiotics were suggested by my doctor, after other things were already ruled out.
> 
> If there's any way you can get insurance, do it. Or contact a doctor's office and see if they can give you a quote for paying cash. It doesn't hurt to ask.



Yeah, I'll probably get in touch with a doctor tomorrow if possible and see what I can work out. Probiotics is an interesting idea, I might try that - in fact, I think I might have some around ^^


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 29, 2020)

I will pour all of these Fishermans Friends into my mouth at once...
If I choke, I die knowing I will never have to cough again.
If I live, well...

They'll last 0.25 seconds before dissolving and I'll go right back to coughing my lungs out.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 29, 2020)

Looks like my Xbox One X died. No video signal. Looks like no 4k gaming for me for awhile.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 29, 2020)

Moderators nuking whole threads from existence instead of just locking them is whack.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 29, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Moderators nuking whole threads from existence instead of just locking them is whack.



I... I didn't know it would happen!
I'm sorry! ;A;


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 29, 2020)

Yet another islamic beheading, three church-goers have been murdered. Fuck this religion.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 29, 2020)

Ugh... Just another night while I wait for this cough to go away forever.
Not feeling rested enough to draw or write.
Guess I'll mindlessly game.
*Sigh*
Alone. 
Again!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Ugh... Just another night while I wait for this cough to go away forever.
> Not feeling rested enough to draw or write.
> Guess I'll mindlessly game.
> *Sigh*
> ...


how is he putting liquid into a cup, _underwater?_


----------



## Punji (Oct 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> how is he putting liquid into a cup, _underwater?_



His tears are saltier than the surrounding water so they're denser.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 29, 2020)

Punji said:


> His tears are saltier than the surrounding water so they're denser.


You still couldn't pour it into a cup, it would just disperse lol, if you cut yourself and bleed into the water it doesn't just fall like water would on land lol. Cartoon physics ig


----------



## Punji (Oct 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You still couldn't pour it into a cup, it would just disperse lol, if you cut yourself and bleed into the water it doesn't just fall like water would on land lol. Cartoon physics ig



Here's a video of a brine pool in the ocean. The water is so salty that it's visibly denser and sinks.






It literally flows like water through air.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 29, 2020)

Actually, tears are less salty than sea water, so everything about that is wrong


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Actually, tears are less salty than sea water, so everything about that is wrong



Not mine.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 30, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Not mine.


that seems like an issue


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> that seems like an issue



It is. I can feel them squeezing out of my tear ducts in the form of solid cubes. 
Doctors won't help me though because it's a once -in-a-lifetime phenomenon.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 30, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> It is. I can feel them squeezing out of my tear ducts in the form of solid cubes.
> Doctors won't help me though because it's a once -in-a-lifetime phenomenon.


are you being serious or


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> are you being serious or



About as serious as the damage you inflict when you try and punch me. 
Which is _*nothing*_. >B)


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 30, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> About as serious as the damage you inflict when you try and punch me.
> Which is _*nothing*_. >B)


Don't worry, I haven't used my full power on you.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 30, 2020)

Removed


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2020)

Redlinelies said:


> Since quite a few years back I started having troubles with one of my arms due to most likely a strain injury from work(heavy lifting repetitively) that I've had had now for over two years, not being taken seriously at the time from either doctors and work itself I fought on for a year with a brace until I went back, got shrugged off by therapist and told it was fine, just to instantly need to go on a sick leave due to their actions upon my arm at said visit. This has seemingly sent me on a downwards spiral where my economy has been spotty at best. After looking for a job for half a year, I managed to score a new job which had way less straining lifts, but where management was in ruins and it was impossible to do a good job or meet the numbers set, and after that half a year they got rid of my position and my options were slim and left a sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> Been trying to just get by this year, picked up a temporary job as a delivery driver this summer for a month even though I knew I shouldn't(Carrying fridges up many flights of stairs sometimes several times a day if unlucky), just to live off that one paycheck for two months, to go on working under a supposedly family member who used you and lied about your entire employment from the start to your face, to then resign, do a leap of faith the first only job you could seem to be able to get at a terminal, just to end up facing the hard truth after 3 days that lifting boxes and packages all day is something your arm just cannot do anymore even if you wish, ending up again, unemployed and without income and this time no savings as a single guy living by himself.
> 
> ...



I do this all the time. You never know who might reply with something that will give you a little more hope.

I'm not sure where you are but surely you could find something online/work from home? Cashier work sucks but you typically aren't expected to do heavy lifting.

Are there any relief aid things like income assistance or foodbanks you could look into to help pinch pennies? Do you do commissions of any kind? How much is your rent?


----------



## Kharne (Oct 30, 2020)

Most of the time I feel like such a loser; I have nothing to show for. Never had a job, no car, no money, and a poor mental health to back it. But, because I'm supported by my parents still I'm just told I'm being a whiny little shit and that I just need to "stop thinking about bad things". Yet, I can't. Even now, I'm so close to getting a job, more so than ever and yet I still feel like I'm no better than trash.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Most of the time I feel like such a loser; I have nothing to show for. Never had a job, no car, no money, and a poor mental health to back it. But, because I'm supported by my parents still I'm just told I'm being a whiny little shit and that I just need to "stop thinking about bad things". Yet, I can't. Even now, I'm so close to getting a job, more so than ever and yet I still feel like I'm no better than trash.



I have had multiple jobs but have nothing to show for. I'm not sure what your reasons are for living at home but don't let yourself give into the stigma. No one should feel ashamed if they have a family that will support them.

And... Depending on if you're in the states or not, I wouldn't even worry about that until covid is done and over with. 

I haven't worked for any super fancy places before but if you want, we could try doing a mock interview sometime? Or I could just look over your resume and give feedback/confidence boosts... Or you can just kill time nerding out about  yo stories to me? :3

(In currently working late and have to open again tomorrow so not much free time tonight).


----------



## Kharne (Oct 30, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I have had multiple jobs but have nothing to show for. I'm not sure what your reasons are for living at home but don't let yourself give into the stigma. No one should feel ashamed if they have a family that will support them.
> 
> And... Depending on if you're in the states or not, I wouldn't even worry about that until covid is done and over with.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I know I shouldn't and it isn't really others opinions that hurt me, but how restricted I am. I can't take a drive to let off steam, I can't hang out with people unless I'm given a ride. That sort of thing makes it hard to meet with people and I'm the type of person who needs to be social.

Luckily, this program I'm in currently is actually setting up mock interviews and having us write resumes. (Never written one before) So, I'm good there, but thank you for the offer! I may have to hit you up later for the last offer haha


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Thanks mate. I know I shouldn't and it isn't really others opinions that hurt me, but how restricted I am. I can't take a drive to let off steam, I can't hang out with people unless I'm given a ride. That sort of thing makes it hard to meet with people and I'm the type of person who needs to be social.
> 
> Luckily, this program I'm in currently is actually setting up mock interviews and having us write resumes. (Never written one before) So, I'm good there, but thank you for the offer! I may have to hit you up later for the last offer haha


Of course! And I totally understand. Where I live now has now transit so asking mom for a ride feels poopy. And walking is boring and cold. 8( I let steam off by venting here or through art/writing but even then, I'm never satisfied.

I've probably been in a similar course. It can be really obnoxious and wordy though so if you ever want the tldr of things don't hesitate to ask. I'm not super pro, but I can probably help turn basic attributes or accomplishments into something you can slap on a resume. 

Best of luck to you though, and be sure to ask them about the hidden job market. They probably have some connections!


----------



## AlexV (Oct 30, 2020)

I live at home with my parents and two of my brothers, and am the primary cook and cleaner here. In addition, I've contributed a lot financially to help with the house, but find that no one really takes me or any of my concerns seriously. I recently asked why I can't be treated like a human, like everyone else in the house, and referenced all that I've done for them. In response, I was asked why I always bring up 'that old shit' and then proceeded to have rumors spread about me throughout the family by my own parents.

On top of that, I've been struggling with some of my friendships as well. One will continuously switch topics and go around anything I say, one will make jokes about my situation and expects me to just move on, and one is on the verge of leaving because I mentioned my past feelings for him (this is something that the two of us discussed and settled many months ago, it just happened to come up in our conversation). All of this combined makes me feel like I am wrong for speaking up, and that my voice doesn't matter. Normally I bottle things up and stay quiet, but I needed a place to say the things I couldn't to anyone I know.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2020)

AlexV said:


> I live at home with my parents and two of my brothers, and am the primary cook and cleaner here. In addition, I've contributed a lot financially to help with the house, but find that no one really takes me or any of my concerns seriously. I recently asked why I can't be treated like a human, like everyone else in the house, and referenced all that I've done for them. In response, I was asked why I always bring up 'that old shit' and then proceeded to have rumors spread about me throughout the family by my own parents.
> 
> On top of that, I've been struggling with some of my friendships as well. One will continuously switch topics and go around anything I say, one will make jokes about my situation and expects me to just move on, and one is on the verge of leaving because I mentioned my past feelings for him (this is something that the two of us discussed and settled many months ago, it just happened to come up in our conversation). All of this combined makes me feel like I am wrong for speaking up, and that my voice doesn't matter. Normally I bottle things up and stay quiet, but I needed a place to say the things I couldn't to anyone I know.



Sounds to me like you need to come up with a strategy to save up and move out.

Family (to me) is only family when there isn't a toxic household. Your friends don't sound any more mature and it sounds like most of the people you know are incredibly self-centered. 

I'm not saying it will be like this forever- but perhaps stepping out of their lives will help them remember what they're losing. My family was certainly dysfunctional growing up, but now my mom is chill. Dad, not so much. I found it was a breath of fresh air because I was at least living  on my own terms. A little lonely, but something tells me you'll have a lot more free time to spend gaming or doing hobbies that make you happy.


----------



## Punji (Oct 30, 2020)

I sometimes envy the freedom of others.


----------



## AlexV (Oct 30, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Sounds to me like you need to come up with a strategy to save up and move out.
> 
> Family (to me) is only family when there isn't a toxic household. Your friends don't sound any more mature and it sounds like most of the people you know are incredibly self-centered.
> 
> I'm not saying it will be like this forever- but perhaps stepping out of their lives will help them remember what they're losing. My family was certainly dysfunctional growing up, but now my mom is chill. Dad, not so much. I found it was a breath of fresh air because I was at least living  on my own terms. A little lonely, but something tells me you'll have a lot more free time to spend gaming or doing hobbies that make you happy.


I recently applied to and am waiting on an interview from somewhere close by, so I am hoping that becomes fruitful. I really do want to be able to move out and become my own person.

I would say that my friends aren't bad people and that maybe I am just misunderstanding them...but I really do believe I've been making excuses for everyone all along. I don't know why I keep bad company. I've lived with people like that for my whole life, so instead of fighting back, I just kinda gave up and starting tolerating it.

As far as my free time goes, I do have plenty...but for whatever reason, I feel guilty if I do anything that doesn't involve me doing for others. It's odd, I suppose. But that is something I can definitely work on.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2020)

AlexV said:


> I recently applied to and am waiting on an interview from somewhere close by, so I am hoping that becomes fruitful. I really do want to be able to move out and become my own person.
> 
> I would say that my friends aren't bad people and that maybe I am just misunderstanding them...but I really do believe I've been making excuses for everyone all along. I don't know why I keep bad company. I've lived with people like that for my whole life, so instead of fighting back, I just kinda gave up and starting tolerating it.
> 
> As far as my free time goes, I do have plenty...but for whatever reason, I feel guilty if I do anything that doesn't involve me doing for others. It's odd, I suppose. But that is something I can definitely work on.



I'm personally in a boat where what I consider to be my friend, is completely different for everyone else. More often than not, people just expect you to bend to their every want and need without reciprocation. Friendships shouldn't be exhausting and I shouldn't be the only one making an effort to keep in touch. You'll probably come to realize that a couple of the people you know aren't gonna stay friends for very long. Or if you can turn it around, that's awesome! 

Just remember to give yourself the love and respect you deserve as you go!


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 31, 2020)

Removed


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ever since I got a job as a cashier in a food joint I’ve dealt with awful people. None are more annoying than angry old people. Every time I ring up their price they often raise their voice for their senior discount, as if I was unaware that they would want it. It’s only a ten cents discount most of the time, but it’s such a ridiculous thing to treat me like shit over. I can understand a Veterans discount, but why should you have to pay less for being old? Being old is a privilege, not an accomplishment. You got to live longer than most people on this planet, a full life. It’s definitely not an excuse to be an asshole to me or my coworkers, but unfortunately all I can do is smile and thank them regardless or else I loose my job.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm finding it increasingly hard living with my family since having to move out of the city due to covid-19.

They are hoarders and it's so difficult just to move around the house, just to exist. It's not possible to persuade them to get rid of anything; they even keep the plastic packaging from supermarket food, in stacks that pile up to the ceiling.



[Nexus] said:


> Ever since I got a job as a cashier in a food joint I’ve dealt with awful people. None are more annoying than angry old people. Every time I ring up their price they often raise their voice for their senior discount, as if I was unaware that they would want it. It’s only a ten cents discount most of the time, but it’s such a ridiculous thing to treat me like shit over. I can understand a Veterans discount, but why should you have to pay less for being old? Being old is a privilege, not an accomplishment. You got to live longer than most people on this planet, a full life. It’s definitely not an excuse to be an asshole to me or my coworkers, but unfortunately all I can do is smile and thank them regardless or else I loose my job.



Being old is a highscore so you get perks. ;D

This reminded me anyway, somebody I know figured out that a shop chain's discounts combined in such a way that they could purchase items for negative money. 
It really confused the cashier when they had to _pay the customer_ to take the food way.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 31, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Being old is a highscore so you get perks. ;D


When do they get the attack helicopter? Or am I thinking of killstreaks?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> When do they get the attack helicopter? Or am I thinking of killstreaks?


15 kills I think


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> When do they get the attack helicopter? Or am I thinking of killstreaks?



When you die the attack helicopter takes you to heaven.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 31, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> 15 kills I think


Watch out for the person with 14 or you're next on their list.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 31, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> When you die the attack helicopter takes you to heaven.


Thanks for the children’s book idea


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm honestly confused how some people can rant on at the top of their lungs for hours every single day constantly finding something to talk about. Doesn't their throat get sore? How can anyone be that sociable that they able to full entire days talking about nothing but shit?

Also fuck those people, take your obnoxious ramblings somewhere else so my precious ears don't have to put up with them every day.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2020)

Why, why, why would you take your kids to a house with a note on the front door for COVID-19 quarantine?!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2020)

Darwinism?


----------



## zandelux (Oct 31, 2020)

It's like chickenpox parties but for COVID.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 31, 2020)

I wanna start writing but my brain says no, so I can't.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 31, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I wanna start writing but my brain says no, so I can't.



I feel that! I have so many projects that I need to write but it's overwhelming >< What is it you're trying to write, if I might ask?


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 31, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I feel that! I have so many projects that I need to write but it's overwhelming >< What is it you're trying to write, if I might ask?


I don't know because planning things is also something my brain doesn't like >.<


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 1, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I don't know because planning things is also something my brain doesn't like >.<



Oof, different problem than me then. I just have so many plot hooks and ideas, but I don't nearly have the time to finish them all! I have to focus on one project at a time or else I'll keep jumping from project to project and never get anything done on any of them. And it doesn't help that I'm waiting on background information for one story, so for now I just have to write and hope I didn't accidentally do something wrong >< 
/rant


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 1, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Oof, different problem than me then. I just have so many plot hooks and ideas, but I don't nearly have the time to finish them all! I have to focus on one project at a time or else I'll keep jumping from project to project and never get anything done on any of them. And it doesn't help that I'm waiting on background information for one story, so for now I just have to write and hope I didn't accidentally do something wrong ><
> /rant


^this


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 1, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> ^this



So you do get what I mean! Everyone else thinks I'm crazy and can't keep up with my project ideas ^^;

Like, "you mean that vampire one?" "No, not _that_ vampire one!" Etc.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 1, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> So you do get what I mean! Everyone else thinks I'm crazy and can't keep up with my project ideas ^^;
> 
> Like, "you mean that vampire one?" "No, not _that_ vampire one!" Etc.


*gets cool idea*
*writes one single paragraph*
Nah, that seems lame...
*scraps*
*gets cool idea*
*rinse, repeat*


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 1, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *gets cool idea*
> *writes one single paragraph*
> Nah, that seems lame...
> *scraps*
> ...



Exactly this! I just counted - I have 132 text files for random things I haven't completed. And that's not counting the writing I've done for unfinished novels and game projects ><


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 1, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Exactly this! I just counted - I have 132 text files for random things I haven't completed. And that's not counting the writing I've done for unfinished novels and game projects ><


Oh, and the number of times I have made a new project in unity, coded the player, and then deleted it is amazing


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 1, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Oh, and the number of times I have made a new project in unity, coded the player, and then deleted it is amazing



Haha yes >w< The only time I've ever finished a game was for a class project!


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 1, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Haha yes >w< The only time I've ever finished a game was for a class project!


lolol


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2020)

Stupid mf ******* @&#&@ bs **@&#%$ !!@*#>#*#? 3d printer!

That feels better.  Glad there's a vent thread.


----------



## Gravey D. Train (Nov 1, 2020)

BRO!

Google shut down Google Play Music for Youtube Music recently. This switch forced me to use Youtube's platform for my music, but that isn't the worst part. After listening to some of the albums I've paid full price for before the switch, I discovered that I'm getting commercials every other song because I don't have a premium Youtube account. Why am I getting commercials in a product I own? I refuse to pay a subscription for the luxury of not being sold to. That's why I buy albums to begin with.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Stupid mf ******* @&#&@ bs **@&#%$ !!@*#>#*#? 3d printer!
> 
> That feels better.  Glad there's a vent thread.


I've worked in electronics support, so my condolences. Printers are always a pain. As if Satan went "oh, cool. A way to torture humankind. Neat!"


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 1, 2020)

Gravey D. Train said:


> BRO!
> 
> Google shut down Google Play Music for Youtube Music recently. This switch forced me to use Youtube's platform for my music, but that isn't the worst part. After listening to some of the albums I've paid full price for before the switch, I discovered that I'm getting commercials every other song because I don't have a premium Youtube account. Why am I getting commercials in a product I own? I refuse to pay a subscription for the luxury of not being sold to. That's why I buy albums to begin with.



I suspect the only way to avoid companies changing your deal down the line is to buy hard-copies of music, such as CD's. 

No company can insert adverts onto your CD after you have purchased it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2020)

Have you ever double sneezed?
I just did.

It was like ACHOO-CHOO, _and_ I bit my tongue in the process!


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 1, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you ever double sneezed?
> I just did.
> 
> It was like ACHOO-CHOO, _and_ I bit my tongue in the process!


*me who has allergies* -3-


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *me who has allergies* -3-



I feel the pain. I have allergies too and it's a weird morning ritual where I sneeze at least 4 times in a row. I hate it. Don't know why it has to happen. Doesn't seem to matter where or what time of day. XD


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 1, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I feel the pain. I have allergies too and it's a weird morning ritual where I sneeze at least 4 times in a row. I hate it. Don't know why it has to happen. Doesn't seem to matter where or what time of day. XD


I seem to be growing out of it, fortunately, I used to have days where I so tired and itchy that I didn't do anything that day, doesn't really happen anymore. Yay for immune system!


----------



## Gravey D. Train (Nov 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I suspect the only way to avoid companies changing your deal down the line is to buy hard-copies of music, such as CD's.
> 
> No company can insert adverts onto your CD after you have purchased it.


That's what I've been told to do. Time to go back to the phonebook sized CD binders


----------



## TR273 (Nov 1, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Oof, different problem than me then. I just have so many plot hooks and ideas, but I don't nearly have the time to finish them all! I have to focus on one project at a time or else I'll keep jumping from project to project and never get anything done on any of them. And it doesn't help that I'm waiting on background information for one story, so for now I just have to write and hope I didn't accidentally do something wrong ><
> /rant


Mood.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2020)

Gravey D. Train said:


> That's what I've been told to do. Time to go back to the phonebook sized CD binders



I just download the songs!


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 1, 2020)

Gravey D. Train said:


> That's what I've been told to do. Time to go back to the phonebook sized CD binders


ew outdated mediums


----------



## Gravey D. Train (Nov 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> ew outdated mediums


Outdated, but it sure does beat those ads and subscription fees. It's also good to have on hand for long roadtrips when youre driving through the middle of nowhere without a signal x.x


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

Gravey D. Train said:


> Outdated, but it sure does beat those ads and subscription fees. It's also good to have on hand for long roadtrips when youre driving through the middle of nowhere without a signal x.x


use youtube with adblock and then just download songs lol


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 3, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The furry dating scene is such a sausage-fest. More than a little discouraging.


A very gay sausage fest, just the way I like it owo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 4, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The furry dating scene is such a sausage-fest.


Sounds like my kind of party!!!


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 4, 2020)

MM13 said:


> I am just going to say ths...I posted about JasperRolls blocking me on here, Twitter and DA and I am in 100% agreement with his assessment of me,  I am an asshole...I am a horrible person and I treated Bernadonner like she was a possession and not a person with feelings I vilified her just for leaving me, turning her into a Pokemon in my fic because I thought she hated me and I can't cope when it comes to dealing with a friend leaving me,  yeah I can cope for a few brief days or so but it eats away and it begins to make me take it as 'welp this person doesn't like me anymore, time to spite them in an awful fanfic.'  If someone blocks me I take it as 'welp, they hate me for no reason even though they have a good reason to, time to hate them and make them look like the bad guy'.   But Mrdrawinglover made it worse, and how?  Well he kind of started it.  I had a weird as fuck dream about random people getting a disease/virus that turned them into Dan Aykroyd characters because i've become a massive simp from him, along comes Mrdrawinglover and he accused me of fetishing covid19 and his comment was a reference to the 'Kim, there are people dying' meme.  Ya know, the meme that was used to bully Kim Kardashian simply for taking a break while everyone else was suffering.   No offense to him but...using a meme that was used to bully someone else to bully me? It doesn't make him look good by comparison and that was the only interaction  I have had with him outside of Discord. I joined the character transformation server and he asked me for my age...I get uncomfortable about having to reveal my age to anyone so I just say I am an adult and leave it at that before leaving.  I hear nothing from him but all of a sudden after literally almost nothing happening, he pops up on Deviantart berating me for doing that one virus concept, yet he comes across as a hypocrite because he says he would have called out BrandonKong too, I know I am making him look like the villain but to be honest...he was so fucking annoying, in the Twitter conversation he pretty much called me out for doing that story about him transforming and quized me on diseases. Lke how the hell am I suppose to know how many cases of swine flu etc have affected people throughout the world?  I am not a doctor.
> 
> Oh and then the whole JasperRolls thing started, I admire the man and I love his work...I was working on an RP list of dos and don'ts and one of them was 'weight gain transformations that are a non-fat character becoming a fat/slob version of themselves' in the latter,  that's the only reason I thought that Jasper thought I was 'fat-phobic'.  I am in agreement with everything he said about me in his tumblr post, I was an asshole for dragging him and his boyfriends through it and for doing 'creepy' song parodies and for ranting about him being a supposed jerk, and for pretty much beng a jerk to hm in general but really I try to be nice but some people are just dickheads (Mrdrawinglover being one of them).   I never said I wanted to be in a relationship with that man or even befriend him, I just wanted to be able to comment on and see his work.
> 
> ...


uhhhh


----------



## MM13 (Nov 4, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> uhhhh



Technically I meant she regarding the bernadonner thing.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 4, 2020)

MM13 said:


> Technically I meant she regarding the bernadonner thing.


No I mean uhhh as in that is one huge wall of text :O


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 4, 2020)

MM13 said:


> I know,  I just wanted to include the rant part and i'm not changing that part. I just have this much to say about it and I feel like most of the time when people block me it probably is my fault because of my attitude and how I can't cope with certain things. I'm keeping it up though.


I'm not making you take down anything lol, I don't even know you, just don't see walls of text like that often lol


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> The absolute state of mainstream news and entertainment media is so hilariously worthless. I haven't watched the news in over a decade and the last time I read a newspaper I practically laughed at it.
> 
> But this?
> 
> ...


That man looks similar to what I imagine most Trump supporters look like


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> The absolute state of mainstream news and entertainment media is so hilariously worthless. I haven't watched the news in over a decade and the last time I read a newspaper I practically laughed at it.
> 
> But this?
> 
> ...


Well to be fair, it's good to see that there exists people who don't cut off people from their lives because of differenting opinions

Gives me hope that i won't see any more people seething each other


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2020)

Punji said:


> The absolute state of mainstream news and entertainment media is so hilariously worthless. I haven't watched the news in over a decade and the last time I read a newspaper I practically laughed at it.
> 
> But this?
> 
> ...



Honestly? There are some other news things I could bring up here but it might very well be time to look towards the independent journalists.

(why yes there IS something I'm bitter about news-wise but our current moratorium on politics makes it too risky to say in the open - DM me if you MUST know it)

Just be aware that the fact-checking's all in your own hands at that point.




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well to be fair, it's good to see that there exists people who don't cut off people from their lives because of differenting opinions
> 
> Gives me hope that i won't see any more people seething each other



I'd say give it a few years before people actually stop seething at each other and you may have to be in the physical world to see it at all in your lifetime.

I at least know I handle political discussions a LOT better in-person.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 4, 2020)

I HATE SHITTY PEOPLE.
I HATE SHITTY PEOPLE.
IF YOU'RE GOING TO BE SHITTY, DO IT TO YOURSELF. DON'T GET YOUR SHIT ALL OVER ME.
I HATE SHITTY PEOPLE.


----------



## Punji (Nov 4, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Honestly? There are some other news things I could bring up here but it might very well be time to look towards the independent journalists.
> 
> (why yes there IS something I'm bitter about news-wise but our current moratorium on politics makes it too risky to say in the open - DM me if you MUST know it)
> 
> Just be aware that the fact-checking's all in your own hands at that point.



I honestly just prefer when news stories are about a local cat that does something cute or whatever. Makes about the same difference.

I can't blame you for the caution, but I've said and lost my piece already.  



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well to be fair, it's good to see that there exists people who don't cut off people from their lives because of differenting opinions
> 
> Gives me hope that i won't see any more people seething each other



Normal healthy people shouldn't even consider cutting someone out of their lives because of a difference of opinion. D:


----------



## FurryFelix (Nov 4, 2020)

Weirdo9018 said:


> I feel so alone in this world. I try to connect with others irl, but find it lacking. I tried finding a girl I like, but was only met with heartbreak. I’m tired of living in this isolation even though I like being alone most of the time. I feel like a living oxymoron who has no reason to exist. I try to escape through art but find myself lacking there too. I don’t know what to do anymore and feel like giving up. Anyway I appreciate the fandom as I’ve met some good people who’ve helped me somewhat feel less alone, but I don’t know if it’ll be enough in the future.


You're never alone in this world friend. This isolation is taking a toll on all of us and I hope we can get through this pandemic soon enough. Messages are open if you need someone to chat with.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 7, 2020)

I really don't have much to vent about anymore, if i'm going to trash talk someone it would have to be myself. I suck when it comes to coping. I take being blocked as a sign that the person who did it hates my guts, I take a friend leaving me well...for the first minutes but then it eats away at me and begins to make me think that friend didn't like me after-all.  I get overly paranoid and I wish I didn't.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 8, 2020)

It's really hard to vent publicly without potentially offending someone else (who are most likely the 'cause-providers') who may see this.

And I'm too used to those stuffs caused by non-intelligent objects and environments to vent about them.

So........Screw me.
(I mean my life)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2020)

Well I personally think you're all dinguses, unless you like burgers, then you're ok by me.


----------



## Kope (Nov 8, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well I personally think you're all dinguses, unless you like burgers, then you're ok by me.


What about Fox Burgers?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2020)

Come nibble on my buns and I will give you an answer.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 8, 2020)

Y'all ever have a mental breakdown because you're not the person you used to be? I guess they call that an identity crisis, right?





Stray Cat Terry said:


> It's really hard to vent publicly without potentially offending someone else (who are most likely the 'cause-providers') who may see this.



I feel this, honestly. Especially if it's something that's not really that big a deal. 
Either that or I'm worried about alarming my friends (justified given my history with depression, but sometimes I really am just venting). Sometimes I miss the days when no one knew who I was around here! ><


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 8, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Y'all ever have a mental breakdown because you're not the person you used to be? I guess they call that an identity crisis, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think the me who I am now is better than the me from awhile ago so I've never had this feeling. I'm sorry you're going through it though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I HATE SHITTY PEOPLE.
> I HATE SHITTY PEOPLE.
> IF YOU'RE GOING TO BE SHITTY, DO IT TO YOURSELF. DON'T GET YOUR SHIT ALL OVER ME.
> I HATE SHITTY PEOPLE.



I would like to apologise for accidentally shitting in Borophagu's bed. 

:S  I am very embarrassed.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 8, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Y'all ever have a mental breakdown because you're not the person you used to be? I guess they call that an identity crisis, right?


Pretty much all year long. It's exhausting and no fun.

Here's something to keep in mind, it's helped me a lot. Notice that after you lose what you thought you were, you still exist. You didn't go anywhere; there's still a you that persists. So what you really lost was something that you only thought was you. When you lose those things, you get an opportunity to see who you really are under all the window dressing.

I hope that helps in some way. Take care.


----------



## Punji (Nov 8, 2020)

Youtube's music playlists are _so bad_. Every time I click on one it's the exact same songs in the same order. Including the songs I immediately alt-tab to and change off of when they start. Whenever I listen to a new song I get a playlists for that song, and when I click on it, it's the exact same playlist but now the first song is the one I just listened to. Why?

So I finally found a video of a playlist made by a person, and it was great! Like 20 or so songs I've never heard, and some of them were really pretty good! I wanted to listen to more of these playlists, but every other video on the user's channel is of Japanese or Korean songs, which I don't really enjoy that much. Why is it so hard to find new stuff to listen to?


----------



## Kope (Nov 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> Youtube's music playlists are _so bad_. Every time I click on one it's the exact same songs in the same order. Including the songs I immediately alt-tab to and change off of when they start. Whenever I listen to a new song I get a playlists for that song, and when I click on it, it's the exact same playlist but now the first song is the one I just listened to. Why?
> 
> So I finally found a video of a playlist made by a person, and it was great! Like 20 or so songs I've never heard, and some of them were really pretty good! I wanted to listen to more of these playlists, but every other video on the user's channel is of Japanese or Korean songs, which I don't really enjoy that much. Why is it so hard to find new stuff to listen to?


YouTube in general recommendations suck. I keep getting cringy kid you tubers screaming at me with big pointless red arrows everywhere :/


----------



## ScarletSoftPaws (Nov 10, 2020)

*flops and sighs* Is it too much to ask for a cute girl or femboy to love me?


----------



## finalqed (Nov 10, 2020)

Okay this certainly isn't the biggest problem but it's been on my mind for a while.  I tried D&D for the first time about 2 years ago, and I couldn't get into it.  The group was great, the campaign setup was a little confusing but not too bad, but my biggest problem was the roleplaying aspect.  Simply put, I just couldn't do it.  I couldn't pretend to be someone else, or come up with phrases or mannerisms that someone else would have.  This same issue shows up in other places too, like whenever I try to write I have _a lot_ of difficulty writing dialogue for characters that don't basically have the same personality as me.

But lately I've started to wonder if this is indicative of a bigger problem.  Why are personalities that aren't my own feel so foreign to me?  It's as if there's this ability, this link to connect with others that I haven't developed yet.  Historically I've been accused of being selfish and lacking empathy for others, which I previously just brushed off but now I'm thinking they have a point.  Even now I just realized I started off by saying I have a problem playing D&D, as if that's somehow more important than lacking empathy in general.  

Does anyone understand where I'm coming from?  If this is indeed an issue I'd like to work on it, but I'm kinda lost on where to start.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 11, 2020)

Gaslighting and underhanded motives are at an all time high this day and age, and it's quite sad actually. Being street smart is a precious necessity.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 11, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Gaslighting and underhanded motives are at an all time high this day and age, and it's quite sad actually. *Being street smart is a precious necessity.*



Couldn't agree more. Would have saved me a lot of headaches and heartache for the last 6 years.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 11, 2020)

As much as I love metal, the community surrounding new thrash bands as well as artists is a turn off, and my love for thrash has also died down, it's become generic af, and it's likened much too close to punk culture and those stereotypes. The culture of thrash used to be very individualistic and diverse, now I just see bands spewing their dichotomous dogma on social media. I also hate djent, and all these uncanny hipster-dressed prog/jazz people playing their blackgaze, or lifeless sounding black metal. Lot of metal bands, respectively thrash have their roots in old school punk/hardcore, but now it's infiltrated with one-sided American ideological bullshit. I miss the lyrical themes of the '70s and '80s, and to an extent '90s, it was just about getting pissed off at the world with fair assessments, and wielding swords.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 11, 2020)

My dog just tossed the pillows off my bed so he could make his little nest or whatever. Dammit, dude!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 12, 2020)

I got hugged by a hobo, a bit deprived of human contact these days but I would still rather avoid uncomfortable contact with drunk strangers


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 12, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> As much as I love metal, the community surrounding new thrash bands as well as artists is a turn off, and my love for thrash has also died down, it's become generic af, and it's likened much too close to punk culture and those stereotypes. The culture of thrash used to be very individualistic and diverse, now I just see bands spewing their dichotomous dogma on social media. I also hate djent, and all these uncanny hipster-dressed prog/jazz people playing their blackgaze, or lifeless sounding black metal. Lot of metal bands, respectively thrash have their roots in old school punk/hardcore, but now it's infiltrated with one-sided American ideological bullshit. I miss the lyrical themes of the '70s and '80s, and to an extent '90s, it was just about getting pissed off at the world with fair assessments, and wielding swords.


You're not helping your case with being "reformed" as from what I've heard these new bands are very much inclusive.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 12, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> You're not helping your case with being "reformed" as from what I've heard these new bands are very much inclusive.


yes so much of the 'alt' scene which includes metal embodies inclusiveness which as one may know means it isnt all inclusive because you cant maintain an inclusive space with toxic individuals who will make others feel unwelcomed or excluded just for immutable traits. It is the same principle as the paradox of tolerance. 
So for people of different races, sexualities, identities, and such these communities have over time become more and more awesome for that.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 12, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> You're not helping your case with being "reformed" as from what I've heard these new bands are very much inclusive.


I wouldn't be so quick to assume it was inclusivity he was venting about. That might be one good trend, but there may also be other bad trends that outweigh that for many people.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 12, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to assume it was inclusivity he was venting about. That might be one good trend, but there may also be other bad trends that outweigh that for many people.


If he can say what actually bothers him then and it doesn't have to do with the inclusivity then I'll rescind my statement.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 12, 2020)

\m/


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm currently pissed off that a bunch of transphobes got a thread about being trans locked. Fuck you guys.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I'm currently pissed off that a bunch of transphobes got a thread about being trans locked. Fuck you guys.



I'm even more pissed off that I _missed _that thread. 

Damn, think of all the shit I could've talked!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 12, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I'm even more pissed off that I _missed _that thread.
> 
> Damn, think of all the shit I could've talked!


Fuck you


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 12, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I'm currently pissed off that a bunch of transphobes got a thread about being trans locked. Fuck you guys.


They got the thread locked? God dammit, why cant people just behave


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 12, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I'm currently pissed off that a bunch of transphobes got a thread about being trans locked. Fuck you guys.


There were no transphobes involved. The thread got locked down by people who derailed it into trials on other users, constantly misrepresented what those users said and did everything they could to pick fights.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 12, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> There were no transphobes involved. The thread got locked down by people who derailed it into trials on other users, constantly misrepresented what those users said and did everything they could to pick fights.


They were specifically there to change the thread from one of support to one of debate.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## KD142000 (Nov 12, 2020)

Can we just...not argue in these threads and just report what they're saying? I feel like the mods would go after the troublemakers and leave the thread unlocked.

All I'm saying, there.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 12, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> There were no transphobes involved. The thread got locked down by people who derailed it into trials on other users, constantly misrepresented what those users said and did everything they could to pick fights.


Dude.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 12, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> There were no transphobes involved. The thread got locked down by people who derailed it into trials on other users, constantly misrepresented what those users said and did everything they could to pick fights.


nah I won't mince it at all based on my experience with certain individuals and things they had expressed and said in the past and not just in that post calling them transphobes was actually an astute title for them to be fair and kind about it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 12, 2020)

Let’s not get the vent thread locked too people


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 12, 2020)

Do not move your squabbles here.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Sorry to say but my reports of transphobia are getting rejected. New moderation is just as incompetent as the old.


Even so, they can't ignore 5 or 6 people reporting a single user.

And yeah, I'm not here to argue. Just here to vent my frustrations about people's behaviour on this site.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 12, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Even so, they can't ignore 5 or 6 people reporting a single user.


It did say they rejected mine but they were merging the reports into one.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 12, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> They were specifically there to change the thread from one of support to one of debate.


Expression of a viewpoint doesn't have to be a start of a debate. It's astounding that the viewpoint presented even led to a debate. Here's a summary of what happened:

Rassah said: "Trans people aren't inferior, but they aren't special either"
A bunch of other users: "Rassah is a transphobe, troll, evil person. 72 million US voters are all transphobes too"

Frankly there was no reason for you guys to respond to Rassah's post in the first place, it wasn't even anything particularly controversial.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 12, 2020)

You can practically hear Flamingo revving up that "lock thread" button.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2020)

Flamingo said:


> Do not move your squabbles here.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> why are you protogen


I bought the model and spent 3 days editing it with more to come.
Also, it's a crossbreed protogen/Growlmon


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 12, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> nah I won't mince it at all based on my experience with certain individuals and things they had expressed and said in the past and not just in that post calling them transphobes was actually an astute title for them to be fair and kind about it.


You have a pretty long track-record of misunderstanding what others say, and the intent behind it. The person in question has *repeatedly* explained that he's not a transphobe, and that the things he said don't express transphobia, yet you keep ignoring all that just to keep picking fights with him.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 12, 2020)

Let's just all cool down, please, before people end up being banned for no reason...
And before this thread ends up shut down, as well.
It'd be a crying shame for two in one night, especially as the other posters in here use it for therapeutic reasons.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 12, 2020)

Goodness, seems we're feeling defiant today. That floor will be covered in fesces by the end of the night it seems!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 12, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Let's just all cool down, please, before people end up being banned for no reason...
> And before this thread ends up shut down, as well.
> It'd be a crying shame for two in one night, especially as the other posters in here use it for therapeutic reasons.


If I'm gonna get banned for being pissed at transphobes. I'm going out in a blaze of glory


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 12, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I bought the model and spent 3 days editing it with more to come.
> Also, it's a crossbreed protogen/Growlmon


Proto frem!


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> If I'm gonna get banned for being pissed at transphobes. I'm going out in a blaze of glory


You know that's not what it's gonna say in the ban message. I understand your anger, but you are on very thin ice right now.
Not with me, but it's best you leave it be


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 12, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> You know that's not what it's gonna say in the ban message. I understand your anger, but you are on very thin ice right now.
> Not with me, but it's best you leave it be


I don't think I will.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 12, 2020)

I understand it's been a bit of a hectic night right now but please calm down you all are scaring me...


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 12, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> You have a pretty long track-record of misunderstanding what others say, and the intent behind it. The person in question has *repeatedly* explained that he's not a transphobe, and that the things he said don't express transphobia, yet you keep ignoring all that just to keep picking fights with him.


Thomas Jefferson owner of slaves proclaims he isn't a racist~ 
Well he must not be a racist then.

Yeah you can chant you arent a transphobe but if you are transphobic it matters not.

And I call myself dumb...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 12, 2020)

I hate it when people shit where they eat and then complain about the shitty food.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 12, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Thomas Jefferson owner of slaves proclaims he isn't a racist~
> Well he must not be a racist then.
> 
> Yeah you can chant you arent a transphobe but if you are transphobic it matters not.
> ...


Come on, now...let's not fight again


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 12, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Come on, now...let's not fight again


You can't keep backing down from a fight or all you'll get is bullied.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I hate it when people shit where they eat and then complain about the shitty food.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> You can't keep backing down from a fight or all you'll get is bullied.


I know that well...being a victim of that, myself. But I'm only recommending against it cos this place will just get locked down.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 12, 2020)

Please dont go and get this thread locked down, we need to vent ;-;


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 12, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Thomas Jefferson owner of slaves proclaims he isn't a racist~
> Well he must not be a racist then.
> 
> Yeah you can chant you arent a transphobe but if you are transphobic it matters not.


Too bad none of that is relevant here.


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2020)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 93770



I just wanted you to know, I'm taking that gif xD


----------



## soulbox (Nov 12, 2020)

*does the flamingo dance*

So vent uh... I hate how no matter how much I sleep, I always feel tired.


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 12, 2020)

I heard this thread is for venting.

So why do people not close over biscuit packets when they take some, letting those biscuits left on top go stale.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 12, 2020)

Hiridor said:


> I heard this thread is for venting.
> 
> So why do people not close over biscuit packets when they take some, letting those biscuits left on top go stale.


They do *HWHAT*??!!


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 12, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> They do *HWHAT*??!!


It's so infuriating.
Ah yes I would love a nice rich tea biscuit to go with my tea.
*shoves biscuit into mouth*
*almost pukes*


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2020)

Tomorrow is Friday the 13th, and I have to work it.

*work with deadly machines*


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 12, 2020)

I wish I knew how to get this swelling in my leg to go down. 
I'm not going over the recommended dosage of over the counter ibuprofen. I've got ice and I've started taking potassium supplements just to make sure it isn't that (I'm sorry bananas, you're just so icky when you aren't in choco chip muffin form). 

Trying to get my life back on track and get back into shape. But this is making it increasingly difficult. 

No doctors in my area. 
What do?


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 12, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I wish I knew how to get this swelling in my leg to go down.
> I'm not going over the recommended dosage of over the counter ibuprofen. I've got ice and I've started taking potassium supplements just to make sure it isn't that (I'm sorry bananas, you're just so icky when you aren't in choco chip muffin form).
> 
> Trying to get my life back on track and get back into shape. But this is making it increasingly difficult.
> ...


Where is the swelling, specifically? All along your leg or in a certain part of it?
Also, is it only in one leg or both?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 12, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Where is the swelling, specifically? All along your leg or in a certain part of it?



Right leg, on the left side of my knee, kinda where the bend is. Though it likes to move around apparently. Flares up when I do anything physical with it. 

Even without the additional weight I gained from quarantine, I was in the midst of my workouts and was biking home where I felt my leg get real tight and swollen. To the point where it was all numb. I did what I thought I had to do, it went away, all was good, but there was a lingering fluid in my knees ever since and I just didn't notice it until it made horrible sounds every time I fell into a squat. DX 

I've gotten it down to the point where it feels like I can almost walk again, but then something happens, or I do something to upset it again. :/ 
I can only elevate it so long because I'm a person that tosses and turns in my sleep. XD I literally have no other options at the moment because the nearest clinic is a boat ride/plane ride away from here and I_ do not _have the time, car and money to book a hotel for a week.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 12, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I wish I knew how to get this swelling in my leg to go down.
> I'm not going over the recommended dosage of over the counter ibuprofen. I've got ice and I've started taking potassium supplements just to make sure it isn't that (I'm sorry bananas, you're just so icky when you aren't in choco chip muffin form).
> 
> Trying to get my life back on track and get back into shape. But this is making it increasingly difficult.
> ...


Swelling in leg? Do you sit a lot? No doctors in your area? No ER or urgent care? Cause, I would really try and see if you can find a doctor. I’m sorry, that’s all I got. :c


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 12, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Right leg, on the left side of my knee, kinda where the bend is. Though it likes to move around apparently. Flares up when I do anything physical with it.
> 
> Even without the additional weight I gained from quarantine, I was in the midst of my workouts and was biking home where I felt my leg get real tight and swollen. To the point where it was all numb. I did what I thought I had to do, it went away, all was good, but there was a lingering fluid in my knees ever since and I just didn't notice it until it made horrible sounds every time I fell into a squat. DX
> 
> ...


I think I can rule out a clot...which, by the sounds of it, you aren't likely to have developed anyways. Ruling out based on location and you say there's fluid...

Have you cut it at all?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 12, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Swelling in leg? Do you sit a lot? No doctors in your area? No ER or urgent care? Cause, I would really try and see if you can find a doctor. I’m sorry, that’s all I got. :c


I appreciate the concern nonetheless. X) 

Apparently this part of Canada is so remote that all it has is an understaffed hospital. They have to really go all out with their work packages just to convince nurses to even fly out here. They don't live here, they aren't permanently residing here, they just fly in once in a while.  

I tried finding a clinic after my covid testing recently and there's nothing. I tried health lines but the nurses they said would call me back just to even give me advice on where to look or what to try, but I got no response. 3/3 times. Mom tried to ask about the doctor for military people on base, but I'm obviously too old to be her dependent so that's a hard no. 

I do sit a lot to draw, but when all of this started to happen was when I was fairly active. Maybe even too active? I did have to scale a huge hill every night.



KD142000 said:


> I think I can rule out a clot...which, by the sounds of it, you aren't likely to have developed anyways. Ruling out based on location and you say there's fluid...
> 
> Have you cut it at all?



I actually got myself tested for bloodclots shortly before leaving Ontario in July, so I'm good on that! No cuts or injuries that I'd know about. My only guess would be some kind of strain or just... maybe needing to NOT use it at all- which is impossible, since I work by standing for 8 hours. UGH. 

I need to sleep now, but again I appreciate any help. X) 
Maybe I could pay some doctor online to help me? _*Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...*_


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 12, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I appreciate the concern nonetheless. X)
> 
> Apparently this part of Canada is so remote that all it has is an understaffed hospital. They have to really go all out with their work packages just to convince nurses to even fly out here. They don't live here, they aren't permanently residing here, they just fly in once in a while.
> 
> ...


Hold on. I have an idea. I'll DM you, OK?


----------



## soulbox (Nov 12, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I appreciate the concern nonetheless. X)
> 
> Apparently this part of Canada is so remote that all it has is an understaffed hospital. They have to really go all out with their work packages just to convince nurses to even fly out here. They don't live here, they aren't permanently residing here, they just fly in once in a while.
> 
> ...



Oh god, I'm sorry to really hear that. That sounds horrible. Not fair that you're not getting any responses. THat's not right...

I'm sorry I don't know what to do aaaaa. >.> But I'm happy to hear that you got tested for bloodclots because that's the first thing that came to mind. I really hope you can get help soo. An online doctor can help. There's also doctor apps you can download on your phone. But be careful. At least in the US, certain doctor apps may not work with your insurance and you'll have to pay in full.

I hope for a answer to your problems and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Rassah (Nov 12, 2020)

My cat got fleas. We gave him a flea bath and some drops meant to kill fleas for a few weeks. Now he still has a flea or two that we keep noticing, but he's all itchy too. I hope it wasn't the shampoo making him itchy. Poor kitty is sleeping with us and we keep hearing slurp slurp and scratch scratch in the middle of the night as he nibbles and scratches himself, and I feel bad about having to wash him again. He's looks so miserable wet.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 12, 2020)

Rassah said:


> My cat got fleas. We gave him a flea bath and some drops meant to kill fleas for a few weeks. Now he still has a flea or two that we keep noticing, but he's all itchy too. I hope it wasn't the shampoo making him itchy. Poor kitty is sleeping with us and we keep hearing slurp slurp and scratch scratch in the middle of the night as he nibbles and scratches himself, and I feel bad about having to wash him again. He's looks so miserable wet.


Aww nooo : (


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)

Having lots of energy at night, not being able to sleep a whole night, and feeling like shit in the day is a bitch.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> yes so much of the 'alt' scene.


I don't generally listen to anything with the world "alt", or ends in "core", it's musically and lyrically watered down, and so is pizza thrash.

Btw, I'm a very proud heavy metal elitist. I like highly expressive shit that pumps me up, makes me feel like an immortal swordsman in some epic noble fight, talking about all the problems in this world, while not giving a fuck about what others think with an evil poetic sensibility, jamming on the instruments with amazing guitar/bass riffs that make those lyrics and expression come to life, not some boy-band choruses talking about heavily commercialized rubbish that you heard played on the radio a hundred times, add trending topics to that list and you got a watered-down banal band.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> You're not helping your case with being "reformed" as from what I've heard these new bands are very much inclusive.


Pretty sure I said I wasn't going to debate politics anymore with other members on this forum as part of a change. Music is another story . And I did say "improvement" not "reform", the least you can do is correctly paraphrase what I said in the not too distant past.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought a new camera yesterday but the sd card I have is dead, so I had to order a new one and I'm almost out of money as it is. Fucking hell


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh, and the elevator at my flat is badly malfunctioning. It's so bad that it will take almost a month to fully repair it. It's a good thing no one was hurt, but I do need to walk up and down 6 floors every time I need to take out the trash or get a cup of coffee. God damn it.


----------



## Kope (Nov 13, 2020)

I don’t think I’ll ever find a girl I like And I have to be ok with the idea I never will somehow......


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 13, 2020)

Weirdo9018 said:


> I don’t think I’ll ever find a girl I like And I have to be ok with the idea I never will somehow......


You will. Just have to sort yourself out.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hiridor said:


> I heard this thread is for venting.
> 
> So why do people not close over biscuit packets when they take some, letting those biscuits left on top go stale.


Those people are the worst!

Also those who use the last of the milk then leave the bottle on the worktop on a hot day, with the lid on. Then when I come along and open the bottle to rinse it out I'm hit by a vomit inducing nuclear stink bomb!
It's like 'People! Rinse it yourselves! It's not hard.'


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Those people are the worst!
> 
> Also those who use the last of the milk then leave the bottle on the worktop on a hot day, with the lid on. Then when I come along and open the bottle to rinse it out I'm hit by a vomit inducing nuclear stink bomb!
> It's like 'People! Rinse it yourselves! It's not hard.'



Mmm ... malk


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2020)

You know life sucks when you have to sit outside McDonald's for 3 hours in your car to make use of the Wi-Fi to do some sort of online eLearning thing for your job...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 13, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Tomorrow is Friday the 13th, and I have to work it.
> 
> *work with deadly machines*


Correction.
Tomorrow is Friday 13th, _2020 _and you have to go to work.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)

Windows 10 is the worst Windows OS, and if it wasn't for game compatibility/ram usage, most people probably wouldn't use it aside from business purposes, but everyone is forced to upgrade to this utter piece of shit privacy compromised service. So many useless repair tools with problems that require the most ridiculous workarounds, and the start menu is still a piece of shit, literally just there to appease people who still like the start menu that's bulky, still forcing this stupid ass mobile hybrid shit, whereas the past start menus at least organized everything not in alphabetical order but in folder categories when you pull up the menu which made it memorable and easier to find programs, but now you have to go through at least 3-5 layers of menus to get to the right settings pages, and some programs respectively, and there's multiple pages to change the same settings which makes it confusing, because some of them are located in the settings app missing others, while others are buried within the metro overlay, it's resource-heavy af, and shit will just randomly stop working with the repair tools not finding the problems, so you resort for hours of research to find a sketchy ass solution that is risky. I can go on and on, but I hate how navigating through Windows 10 is literally a fucking maze, you cannot just locate shit in a normal desktop environment before going through hoops.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 13, 2020)

It's Friday 13th 2020. I've messed up the laundry and cut myself shaving, but to be fair I could've done that on other days, not to mention it's not too bad and magic is bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 13, 2020)

Job hunting...not fun


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 13, 2020)

I hate when people get too close, when they almost touch me with their body. I want to hit these tactless assholes, especially at this time. 
And also hate that I have so little money... (


----------



## Rayd (Nov 13, 2020)

i find the fact that i'm going to spend countless decades not able to see or hear my mother again not only impossible to bear, but incredibly debilitating and disheartening.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)

It feels like I can eat ONE chocolate and my weight goes "Hahaha nope. No weight loss for you today, asshole!"


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 13, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> It feels like I can eat ONE chocolate and my weight goes "Hahaha nope. No weight loss for you today, asshole!"


welp, I share this struggle


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)

The news is in manipulation mode big time for the past week or so, more than it has ever been since the beginning of the press. I don't know who to believe anymore; journalists post about subjects with absolute certainty, and with strong opinions, then they flip-flop so fast, and so do many of the people who tune in. It actually brings me a lot of unease and distrust, then they try to win people back with more emotional manipulation. There is some major gaslighting going on 10-fold, and it works so well on a lot of people, or so I think? I can't tell because social media algorithms block out people with other narratives, making the base of the news providers seem larger? I don't know anymore, I don't trust anyone, and it's fucking eerie.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 13, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i find the fact that i'm going to spend countless decades not able to see or hear my mother again not only impossible to bear, but incredibly debilitating and disheartening.


This is very sad, I share your tragedy, I am saddened by the same ...


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 13, 2020)

Rassah said:


> My cat got fleas. We gave him a flea bath and some drops meant to kill fleas for a few weeks. Now he still has a flea or two that we keep noticing, but he's all itchy too. I hope it wasn't the shampoo making him itchy. Poor kitty is sleeping with us and we keep hearing slurp slurp and scratch scratch in the middle of the night as he nibbles and scratches himself, and I feel bad about having to wash him again. He's looks so miserable wet.


A little over a month ago, my boyfriend and I picked up a sick kitten from the street. He also had fleas, and he also had pus in his eyes, they did not even open! He had a virus and infected my cat. We gave a fortune to cure them.
The vet gave us drops to drip onto the withers, fortunately they worked the first time, and at least fleas were not a problem all this time. It's hard to treat animals, especially when there are three of them and it's so damn expensive. 

Those drops that you used, are you convinced that they are suitable for the age and weight of the animal?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 13, 2020)

The box didn't say I couldn't slap every cold patch onto my leg at the same time, so I did. 
If I die, you know why.


----------



## cowboi (Nov 13, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Job hunting...not fun


I feel this in my soul as I've  been job hunting too with almost no success. But! Got an interview today! Wishing you luck on your hunt. Hang in there ~~


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 13, 2020)

*Smashes funny bone off desk.*
*_LAUGHS SO HARD SHE STARTS CRYING!!!_!*


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Correction.
> Tomorrow is Friday 13th, _2020 _and you have to go to work.



Well, I survived....

Considering I have to do it all over again tomorrow though, not sure if I'm happy about it.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 13, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i find the fact that i'm going to spend countless decades not able to see or hear my mother again not only impossible to bear, but incredibly debilitating and disheartening.


Whilst she can't come back, if you keep a piece of her memory, she can be with you still in a way. It is difficult to deal with the loss of a loved one and it never really goes away. But I think that you can get through it. Not saying I know exactly what it's like...but if that happened to me, I'd try my best to hold onto those good memories.

I'm sorry I can't do or say more for you. Maybe I'll lose somebody soon...makes me think.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 14, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> The news is in manipulation mode big time for the past week or so, more than it has ever been since the beginning of the press. I don't know who to believe anymore; journalists post about subjects with absolute certainty, and with strong opinions, then they flip-flop so fast, and so do many of the people who tune in. It actually brings me a lot of unease and distrust, then they try to win people back with more emotional manipulation. There is some major gaslighting going on 10-fold, and it works so well on a lot of people, or so I think? I can't tell because social media algorithms block out people with other narratives, making the base of the news providers seem larger? I don't know anymore, I don't trust anyone, and it's fucking eerie.


No politics


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 14, 2020)

It's depressing to me knowing how much bullying and hate my babyfur friends get. I wish these other furries would just leave them alone and stop bothering people they know nothing about.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2020)

*vents the stupid gas*


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 14, 2020)

Tired of the gossip that goes on at my cashier job. I have been patient and even accommodating with the language barrier, but i'm still being treated like a clown for being so confused all the time.

Here's hoping I don't get fired for trying to assert these issues. >_<


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 14, 2020)

Why do I have to be ashamed of being myself? I just want to be happy for once in my life...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 14, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> No politics


I didn't bring up that word; the news publishers journal about many subjects. Is a general observation a problem, or do people have a problem controlling themselves, and cannot resist replying back thinking they caught me red-handed?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 14, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Why do I have to be ashamed of being myself? I just want to be happy for once in my life...


Same, don't stop being yourself for others, because I that learned life isn't about appeasing others or sucking up to people, because you'll just be stuck "trying" to make them happy while you aren't, whatever it may be.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 14, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Why do I have to be ashamed of being myself? I just want to be happy for once in my life...


Can't you be yourself here? I thought this was just such a place. But as I managed to notice, it seems that there are many people quarreling with each other. This is disappointing and sad.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 14, 2020)

Here's a vent. People who break the rules should be punished. However not being able to criticize mods is a stupid rule. Gotta bow before the glorious leaders or else they ban you. _like what happened yo me_


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 14, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Here's a vent. People who break the rules should be punished. However not being able to criticize mods is a stupid rule. Gotta bow before the glorious leaders or else they ban you. _like what happened yo me_


I wouldn't have said anything instigating out of the blue if you are worried about being banned again. Fly under the radar and take it up in PMs with the moderators.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 14, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I wouldn't have said anything instigating out of the blue if you are worried about being banned again. Fly under the radar and take it up in PMs with the moderators.


I know this isn't a democracy but there shouldn't be damned iron fist.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 14, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Can't you be yourself here? I thought this was just such a place. But as I managed to notice, it seems that there are many people quarreling with each other. This is disappointing and sad.


Of course I can be myself here, I wish I lived in this forum


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 14, 2020)

So I recently hired a sensitivity reader to read a copy of the final draft of the script of my comic. Listen, I love the dude and they're very nice but their suggestions are really starting to grate on me. "Remove offensive Asian symbolism (taijitu, lotus, manji, and other such symbols)/instances of Asian cultural appropriation"? I am Asian! The comic is set in China! How are you supposed write a story set in Asia without any references to Asian culture?! What?!?!?! And that's not the only instance of that type of criticism. 

But at the same time, I don't want to fire them because they've been good to me for a while but I'm starting to think just hiring an editor would've been better. Maybe I could just say I agree with everything he says but just use my original version?


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 14, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> So I recently hired a sensitivity reader to read a copy of the final draft of the script of my comic. Listen, I love the dude and they're very nice but their suggestions are really starting to grate on me. "Remove offensive Asian symbolism (taijitu, lotus, manji, and other such symbols)/instances of Asian cultural appropriation"? I am Asian! The comic is set in China! How are you supposed write a story set in Asia without any references to Asian culture?! What?!?!?! And that's not the only instance of that type of criticism.
> 
> But at the same time, I don't want to fire them because they've been good to me for a while but I'm starting to think just hiring an editor would've been better. Maybe I could just say I agree with everything he says but just use my original version?


Maybe you really should think about an editor? Stereotypes should not interfere with art, you are right, if the action takes place in Asia, then it is logical that there is a lotus and all that. If you like the beauty of Asia, then you have the right to talk about it. Since when has the world culture turned into someone's property, why can some people sing, paint, wear ethnic clothes, and so on, while others cannot? It is some kind of strange greed to forbid people to become a part of someone's culture, especially when the one who forbids is not himself the bearer of that culture. People who try to appear very good become hypocrites. This is annoying.
You are a creator, even if someone does not like what you create, no one dares to forbid you. In a comic, it is better to focus on the quality of the plot and image, rather than the fact that someone might be offended by the lotus in China lol. In addition, detailed elaboration of the environment with many symbols, details, references makes the world more interesting, makes it more alive. Let your comic be a masterpiece and have fun creating it, good luck.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 14, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Maybe you really should think about an editor? Stereotypes should not interfere with art, you are right, if the action takes place in Asia, then it is logical that there is a lotus and all that. If you like the beauty of Asia, then you have the right to talk about it. Since when has the world culture turned into someone's property, why can some people sing, paint, wear ethnic clothes, and so on, while others cannot? It is some kind of strange greed to forbid people to become a part of someone's culture, especially when the one who forbids is not himself the bearer of that culture. People who try to appear very good become hypocrites. This is annoying.
> You are a creator, even if someone does not like what you create, no one dares to forbid you. In a comic, it is better to focus on the quality of the plot and image, rather than the fact that someone might be offended by the lotus in China lol. In addition, detailed elaboration of the environment with many symbols, details, references makes the world more interesting, makes it more alive. Let your comic be a masterpiece and have fun creating it, good luck.


Ah, thanks for well wishes! That whole me appropriating my own culture thing was one of the most ridiculous and egregious criticism I've gotten and I have no idea what goes through his mind when he says things like that.

Again, he's a good dude that means well and he does check my prose for errors in spelling, grammar, punctuation, etc like an editor would (FOR FREE mind you) so that's why I'm worried about hurting his feelings. And it's not like most of his criticisms aren't valid, I've certainly agreed with many of his points. There's a reason why I hired him in the first place but now I'm starting to think that maybe it's time to "send him off". I guess I'll talk to him about this privately and hope we don't leave on bad terms.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 14, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Ah, thanks for well wishes! That whole me appropriating my own culture thing was one of the most ridiculous and egregious criticism I've gotten and I have no idea what goes through his mind when he says things like that.
> 
> Again, he's a good dude that means well and he does check my prose for errors in spelling, grammar, punctuation, etc like an editor would (FOR FREE mind you) so that's why I'm worried about hurting his feelings. And it's not like most of his criticisms aren't valid, I've certainly agreed with many of his points. There's a reason why I hired him in the first place but now I'm starting to think that maybe it's time to "send him off". I guess I'll talk to him about this privately and hope we don't leave on bad terms.


I think cultural appropriation is bullshit anyways.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 14, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I think cultural appropriation is bullshit anyways.


Ah it depends. Half nude Native American Halloween costumes with a poorly done headdress are just a little tactless. Wanting to learn about a new culture and respectfully following their traditions and customs and even asking a few people from that culture is very okay, and in fact, I encourage it!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ah it depends. Half nude Native American Halloween costumes with a poorly done headdress are just a little tactless. Wanting to learn about a new culture and respectfully following their traditions and customs and even asking a few people from that culture is very okay, and in fact, I encourage it!


I was more talking along the lines of getting mad at a white person for having an afro or corn rows.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 14, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I was more talking along the lines of getting mad at a white person for having an afro or corn rows.


Ah, that's different


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 15, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Ah, thanks for well wishes! That whole me appropriating my own culture thing was one of the most ridiculous and egregious criticism I've gotten and I have no idea what goes through his mind when he says things like that.
> 
> Again, he's a good dude that means well and he does check my prose for errors in spelling, grammar, punctuation, etc like an editor would (FOR FREE mind you) so that's why I'm worried about hurting his feelings. And it's not like most of his criticisms aren't valid, I've certainly agreed with many of his points. There's a reason why I hired him in the first place but now I'm starting to think that maybe it's time to "send him off". I guess I'll talk to him about this privately and hope we don't leave on bad terms.


Good luck, I'm a little worried about your communication as now everyone has become so sensitive and offended for any reason. Maybe first you should discuss what you don't like and, for example, agree not to touch on the topic of cultural appropriation anymore? If this is the only problem, then it may be possible to solve or work around it. Nevertheless, if there are too many problems accumulated, or your reader cannot abandon his prejudices, unfortunately it would be wiser to say goodbye to him. The editor or reader should help you create the comic, not interfere.
If you decide to tell later how your conversation went, I would be interested to know.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 15, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I was more talking along the lines of getting mad at a white person for having an afro or corn rows.


I mean...RIP their hair on the corn rows part if they dont have the texture or thickness of hair for it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> So I recently hired a sensitivity reader to read a copy of the final draft of the script of my comic. Listen, I love the dude and they're very nice but their suggestions are really starting to grate on me. "Remove offensive Asian symbolism (taijitu, lotus, manji, and other such symbols)/instances of Asian cultural appropriation"? I am Asian! The comic is set in China! How are you supposed write a story set in Asia without any references to Asian culture?! What?!?!?! And that's not the only instance of that type of criticism.
> 
> But at the same time, I don't want to fire them because they've been good to me for a while but I'm starting to think just hiring an editor would've been better. Maybe I could just say I agree with everything he says but just use my original version?


If a story is set in China, but you can't use Chinese items, symbolism or other references..

You're doing something wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I was more talking along the lines of getting mad at a white person for having an afro or corn rows.


It's been proven that Norse Vikings braided their hair in patterns similar to Africans, such as dreadlocks, and because we associate them with white people, it's odd to get mad at a white guy for wearing dreads and claiming he's appropriating black culture...when it's not exclusively a black thing historically, when in fact many other groups did it too. This is under the implication we are saying general skin color determines culture and not ancestral history or geographic location.








						Did Vikings Have Dreadlocks? Get the Facts | Scandinavia Facts
					

People with dreadlocks are found in a variety of cultures and geographical locations. Men and women have worn their hair in rope-like strands for centuries,…




					scandinaviafacts.com


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 15, 2020)

One gripe I have over the over the years, is being friends with people who are friends with my enemies, and they act neutral or favor them in unjustifiable circumstances toward me that make me feel undermined, abjured, dilapidated, like an actual piece of shit, as opposed to sticking up for me and lifting me when I couldn't myself. I hate how merciless humans could be, even when I've had their backs. There's no longer a point for being a diplomat among those who would easily throw you under the bus because they are too fucking cowardly to open their mouth to retain some social status they got with people for whatever reason.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> One gripe I have over the over the years, is being friends with people who are friends with my enemies, and they act neutral or favor them in unjustifiable circumstances toward me that make me feel undermined, abjured, dilapidated, like an actual piece of shit, as opposed to sticking up for me and lifting me when I couldn't myself. I hate how merciless humans could be, even when I've had their backs. There's no longer a point for being a diplomat among those who would easily throw you under the bus because they are too fucking cowardly to open their mouth to retain some social status they got with people for whatever reason.


This is one where I feel context matters.
Like I am a loyal person much as I kinda hate it because it causes me to put myself last in queue for my own attention and care.
Now I have had this issue you’re outlining above in which I am the middle friend because I won’t cut one friend out because the other saw wrong doings either from the scope of a disagreement on views (yes an actual disagreement not a “disagreement” like trying to justify idk genocide or deny facts to invalidate people?) and like that to me isn’t reason to break either friendships. Same with misunderstandings like a current one I’m in where one of my friends said during an emotional state to a friend of another of my friends some rather harsh words after they had abused and tried to make it’s neuro divergency something it can control because it’s adhd causes it to chatterbox which the other found annoying and like something they could punch at.
So yeah, while I won’t say your feelings are invalid in this matter because they aren’t and I know not the Content  context of the strife there I will say that in my experience to this day it’s all how things are interpreted for the most part.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 15, 2020)

I have impulses to want to make others laugh, or laugh with others, even if the impulses or results are deemed inappropriate.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 15, 2020)

I have many acquaintances, but only two friends. But I realized that it's better this way, because they are always on my side, and I'm always on their side. There are other people with whom I can walk, drink, play board games, but they will never be as close to me as those two. There was another person I thought was my best friend, but he betrayed me. It hurt like hell, and even during a difficult period of my life. But you need to go further, people are unreliable creatures, they can die or leave you.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I have many acquaintances, but only two friends. But I realized that it's better this way, because they are always on my side, and I'm always on their side. There are other people with whom I can walk, drink, play board games, but they will never be as close to me as those two. There was another person I thought was my best friend, but he betrayed me. It hurt like hell, and even during a difficult period of my life. But you need to go further, people are unreliable creatures, they can die or leave you.


time, desires, fear and karma are the rules nobody can ever escape from 
but it all is triggered by curiosity the "what if" that strikes someone's mindset to the point of utter corruption at times 
I hope that we can one day be friends Lira, well, if that day comes


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 16, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Good luck, I'm a little worried about your communication as now everyone has become so sensitive and offended for any reason. Maybe first you should discuss what you don't like and, for example, agree not to touch on the topic of cultural appropriation anymore? If this is the only problem, then it may be possible to solve or work around it. Nevertheless, if there are too many problems accumulated, or your reader cannot abandon his prejudices, unfortunately it would be wiser to say goodbye to him. The editor or reader should help you create the comic, not interfere.
> If you decide to tell later how your conversation went, I would be interested to know.


We've left on good terms. For professional reasons, I can't say how our conversation exactly went but it ended off with him wishing me and my comic good luck and I told him I appreciated him for all his help.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2020)

Just neuter me and cut out the parts of my brain responsible for attachment and affection already.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 16, 2020)

I HATE people sooooo much.
You don't even know.
I hate people more than my cattle dog hates squirrels.
Yes, I would be happy to bury a person's headless corpse in my back yard.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

I hate being out of everyone's loop, it's like I'm not worthy of being in people's circles or fully integrated into their lives, even when they say I'm alright or they think I'm cool, or have known them for long. Being "cool" or a so-called 'friend" is not the impression I get when I just exist to other people and undeserving of shit that goes on behind my back. Could be an event/group I'm not invited to, underhanded conversations/gossip, or knowing whether if someone is going through issues that I can try to help, but not apart of knowing what's up with them because for some reason I'm not worthy enough to know or not trusted for whatever reason.

I just wish I could have a normal social life and be confident that there are people who really are my friends, and that I'm apart of their lives.


I hate the life that I was given, it's so lonely and full of anger, social insecurity and distrust. I feel like a useless piece of shit, a nobody, and just there to fill in an empty space.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I hate being out of everyone's loop, it's like I'm not worthy of being in people's circles or fully integrated into their lives, even when they say I'm alright or they think I'm cool, or have known them for long. Being "cool" or a so-called 'friend" is not the impression I get when I just exist to other people and undeserving of shit that goes on behind my back. Could be an event/group I'm not invited to, underhanded conversations/gossip, or knowing whether if someone is going through issues that I can try to help, but not apart of knowing what's up with them because for some reason I'm not worthy enough to know or not trusted for whatever reason.
> 
> I just wish I could have a normal social life and be confident that there are people who really are my friends, and that I'm apart of their lives.
> 
> ...


I really feel that.
Know what I realized?
I'm not meant to be following other people or join their circles.
I do better making them myself.
If you want to party, do it yourself.
If you want to do something interesting with people, then you do that thing and get others in your circle rather than the other way around.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Don't mean to sound rude. But based on what you've said. Karma is probably coming back to bite you in the ass for being a prick.


Well, then this so-called "Karma", and feeling undermined as a child has been biting me in the ass way before I was prick, and I don't care about your input, because it's not like we ever cared about each other's company in the first place, and all you do is try to say dumb antagonistic bullshit towards members.

Yes, you meant to sound rude.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus and Ovidia, I am at no place to act like A mod on this forum or anything
But If you have anything to resolve among each other, do so on a private chat, here is the vent thread, not the beef grinder


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 16, 2020)

I hate how much loneliness and hate there is in the world. In our age of widespread tolerance, it seems that people have only become farther from each other and the empathy is becoming less and less. Everyone considers themselves to be the most unhappy and loses the ability to show compassion to those around.
Even in places where it would seem that everyone should be accepted as they are, in a place where everyone should find a place, still people are divided into small groups and hate each other. Everyone wants love and recognition, and everyone has a right to it. But everyone around does not want to remember this. Someone should be ashamed.
Is there at least one place on this damned planet, it doesn't matter, in real life or on the Internet, where people remain human? Sorry for the pun.
I know well what loneliness is and how it stifle from within. I know the feeling when hatred eats your soul. And it's terrible, I don't want it to grow.
Fuck hatred and enmity.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I hate how much loneliness and hate there is in the world. In our age of widespread tolerance, it seems that people have only become farther from each other and the empathy is becoming less and less. Everyone considers themselves to be the most unhappy and loses the ability to show compassion to those around.
> Even in places where it would seem that everyone should be accepted as they are, in a place where everyone should find a place, still people are divided into small groups and hate each other. Everyone wants love and recognition, and everyone has a right to it. But everyone around does not want to remember this. Someone should be ashamed.
> Is there at least one place on this damned planet, it doesn't matter, in real life or on the Internet, where people remain human? Sorry for the pun.
> I know well what loneliness is and how it stifle from within. I know the feeling when hatred eats your soul. And it's terrible, I don't want it to grow.
> Fuck hatred and enmity.


people come on all shapes and sizes Lira, that's the greatest and by far the worst thing in this planet
the unpredicatbility and quirkyness on people's mindsets and personalities are what makes them enjoyable, unique if you rather call it 
But it also prevents others from relating to them, and vie versa
hatred exists cause ignorance is added, bigotry, and it builds sadness which also fuels insecurity, fear and rage 
it's something truly destructive, and it repulses me from even wanting to live another day sometimes
But we have to cling to a sort of hope, because even tho there is a lot of darkness, a lot of bad On this damn world, there is also the plants whom grow on the most chaotic places, the hope that feeds on a brighter future...that allows me to breathe...and see that there is in fact a chance of us seing better days ahead


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> people come on all shapes and sizes Lira, that's the greatest and by far the worst thing in this planet
> the unpredicatbility and quirkyness on people's mindsets and personalities are what makes them enjoyable, unique if you rather call it
> But it also prevents others from relating to them, and vie versa
> hatred exists cause ignorance is added, bigotry, and it builds sadness which also fuels insecurity, fear and rage
> ...


we only have ourselves, but including someone never hurts, you just gotta know that someone is there to be with you no matter what, until the price is too high for them to keep up supporting you, but that calls for really drastic situations, which is unlikely, if they leave you at the first opportunity, they are fake, action figures, plastic personality, mask wearing, two faced, you name it


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I'm just sick of hearing terrible people whine about how no one likes them because they are terrible.


perfection is a dream and everyone knows it
I won't discriminate criticism, but like I said, solve it between yourselves, please


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> perfection is a dream and everyone knows it
> I won't discriminate criticism, but like I said, solve it between yourselves, please


I'm not asking for perfection. I'm asking for decency.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I really feel that.
> Know what I realized?
> I'm not meant to be following other people or join their circles.
> I do better making them myself.
> ...


How do you get people interested in wanting to be apart of something you made all by yourself? It always seems like you get a better shot the other way around? Building a group from the ground up and keeping people within it seems very difficult.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I'm not asking for perfection. I'm asking for decency.


and so you will get, as I hope Lupus will provide you with, in a chat room, not a public venting thread


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> like I said, solve it between yourselves, please


Thank you for that. And since this is the vent thread how's about venting about drama llamas following you around trying to pull you down because what, they don't know other ways to look good for themselves? wtf is wrong with these people? Pretty sure someone already vented about it here but boy is there a supply of this.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Thank you for that. And since this is the vent thread how's about venting about drama llamas following you around trying to pull you down because what, they don't know other ways to look good for themselves? wtf is wrong with these people? Pretty sure someone already vented about it here but boy is there a supply of this.


if they don't know you personally, they can go fuck themselves
everyone has the right to choose how they feel, and how they act according to those same feelings as long as they do it in a healthy way following the rules of general society
freedom isn't for free, because consequence is the Fee


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> if they don't know you personally, they can go fuck themselves
> everyone has the right to choose how they feel, and how they act according to those same feelings as long as they do it in a healthy way following the rules of general society
> freedom isn't for free, because consequence is the Fee


>>>>PREACH<<<<


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> and so you will get, as I hope Lupus will provide you with, in a chat room, not a public venting thread


I have nothing to provide because my OP had nothing to do with this individual. So, it's not my issue, and I will continue my convo as it was me venting about life issues to these unrelated uncalled for ones that were just brought up out of nowhere.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I have nothing to provide because my OP had nothing to do with this individual. So, it's not my issue, and I will continue my convo as it was me venting about life issues to these unrelated uncalled for ones that were just brought up out of nowhere.


then all I have to say is that I hope you keep walking your way
just don't tumble on other's feet 
and I hope for those others to not tumble on yours equally 
cause if you do, I don't repeat myself 3 times


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> beef


...Must...Stop..Thinking...About...Foo-

Ok, too late. I am thinking about a huge pound of ground beef in the form of a hamburger. With extra cheese, bacon and homemade BBQ sauce. Fuck the Diet Cola tho.

And I recommend people take things to DM's so they can address whatever issues they may have with one another.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Must...Stop..Thinking...About...Foo-
> 
> Ok, too late. I am thinking about a huge pound of ground beef in the form of a hamburger. With extra cheese, bacon and homemade BBQ sauce. Fuck the Diet Cola tho.
> 
> And I recommend people take things to DM's so they can address whatever issues they may have with one another.


you're the cute floofer of this thread


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> you're the cute floofer of this thread


No me! >:C


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No me! >:C


give me some sugar then *hugs you tightly*


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> we only have ourselves, but including someone never hurts, you just gotta know that someone is there to be with you no matter what, until the price is too high for them to keep up supporting you, but that calls for really drastic situations, which is unlikely, if they leave you at the first opportunity, they are fake, action figures, plastic personality, mask wearing, two faced, you name it


I have long ceased to understand people. Someone gave me the greatest support after the death of the most closest person to me. Then I thought that she was one of my closest friends, because I was practically left alone with my tragedy. Half the fingers of one hand are enough for me to list those who generally supported me in the darkest time in my life. And then this girl began to avoid me and spread rumors. I will never understand this. We didn't fight, there was no conflict. If she treated me badly from the beginning, why was she even supportive of me? And if not, what happened at all, why did her attitude change so suddenly? 
Another person, whom I considered to be my best friend, once suddenly broke off relations with me. He never said that he didn't like something about me, so it was a shock for me. Both of these people supported me and I thought that they knew that at any time, even at 3 am, they could come to me for help and that I really appreciate their friendship. They did this. And I don’t know and I will never know why. And those who brought me food and other things when I was in the hospital, people were kind to me, and then they left me alone. And they didn't say why, they didn't say what was wrong. So you're right, we're always alone. After that friend of mine suddenly broke our friendship, I realized that any person can do this, no matter how warmly he treats me now. Besides, he can still die. At any time.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 16, 2020)

I've been binge-watching chef Ramsay clips lately. I'm finding myself ruder than usual, having bouts of aggressiveness, getting overly critical, as well as legit hearing dramatic sound effects over otherwise trivial things. It's awful. Ghastly.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

But I won't be derailing this thread any longer, please proceed on describing your daily problems, if you're dying inside, that signifies that you're or were alive once 
I hope you can live again, but this time, like a broken bone on plaster, you can regen, and become stronger


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> How do you get people interested in wanting to be apart of something you made all by yourself? It always seems like you get a better shot the other way around? Building a group from the ground up and keeping people within it seems very difficult.



If you ever find that answer, please share your knowledge with the world. XD 

I personally don't ask for much, but it seems impossible to find someone just to talk to/break the ice with. Not to bombard with one extreme, but have an actual two-sided conversation. 

It doesn't have to be deep or political, it could be about life or hobbies or anything, really. But alas, I find people are mostly driven by impulse and don't care for anything other than what is on their own minds. 

Perhaps there are some perks to that Meyers Briggs test. On my ISTJ-A blurb I definitely relate to the segment where it says "When Logisticians say they are going to get something done, they do it, meeting their obligations no matter the personal cost, and *they are baffled by people who don’t hold their own word in the same respect*.". Even with smaller things like social get-togethers or chatting/gaming over discord. If they didn't want to, I'd be okay with that. But they keep making these empty promises or obligations, only to cancel last minute. OR hours AFTER they were supposed to be available. At least tell me so I can go back to drawing or gaming or something. I'm already disappointed with my life as is, you don't need to contribute to it. X( 

Maybe I should wear my ISTJ-A badge in hopes I might find another one. Maybe these labels could actually help find friends? Who knows.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I have long ceased to understand people. Someone gave me the greatest support after the death of the most closest person to me. Then I thought that she was one of my closest friends, because I was practically left alone with my tragedy. Half the fingers of one hand are enough for me to list those who generally supported me in the darkest time in my life. And then this girl began to avoid me and spread rumors. I will never understand this. We didn't fight, there was no conflict. If she treated me badly from the beginning, why was she even supportive of me? And if not, what happened at all, why did her attitude change so suddenly?
> Another person, whom I considered to be my best friend, once suddenly broke off relations with me. He never said that he didn't like something about me, so it was a shock for me. Both of these people supported me and I thought that they knew that at any time, even at 3 am, they could come to me for help and that I really appreciate their friendship. They did this. And I don’t know and I will never know why. And those who brought me food and other things when I was in the hospital, people were kind to me, and then they left me alone. And they didn't say why, they didn't say what was wrong. So you're right, we're always alone. After that friend of mine suddenly broke our friendship, I realized that any person can do this, no matter how warmly he treats me now. Besides, he can still die. At any time.


That's terrible to aknowledge, but, the only things that go without cure on this Life are death, cancer and stupidity
the last one is treated over time, so please, don't drop the chances you might still want to give humanity, surprises might await you, and they can be more positive, or negative, who knows, I definitely don't


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> then all I have to say is that I hope you keep walking your way
> just don't tumble on other's feet
> and I hope for those others to not tumble on yours equally
> cause if you do, I don't repeat myself 3 times


Yes, as long as people don't make lifelong assumptions about me to tally mistakes I've made in the past to real personal issues I've faced my whole life that I'm venting about to unrelated topics for antagonistic reasons as an excuse to merely bring up the past mistakes we're pretty much, well, past, for the most part (at least I thought), yet for some reason expect decency while simultaneously refusing amends I've tried to make because I'm permanently "terrible" in their eyes, and not doing their part for just not replying to nothing of their concern, and stop acting like any current decency from me makes a difference in how they feel, because constantly finding ways to repeat things I've said a year ago or so is not going to make them feel less animosity toward me. Not sure how you can expect a "terrible" person "to be decent for once", for what reason, when you already said any attempt to make amends wasn't sufficient to make up for any past mistakes?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Yes, as long as people don't make lifelong assumptions about me to tally mistakes I've made in the past to real personal issues I've faced my whole life that I'm venting about to unrelated topics for antagonistic reasons as an excuse to merely bring up the past mistakes we're pretty much, well, past, for the most part (at least I thought), yet for some reason expect decency while simultaneously refusing amends I've tried to make because I'm permanently "terrible" in their eyes, and not doing their part for just not replying to nothing of their concern, and stop acting like any current decency from me makes a difference in how they feel, because constantly finding ways to repeat things I've said a year ago or so is not going to make them feel less animosity toward me. Not sure how you can expect a "terrible" person "to be decent for once", for what reason, when you already said any attempt to make amends wasn't sufficient?


For someone who said you weren't going to respond to me, that sure felt like a response. And you show that you don't give a damn about people. Only about yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Yes, as long as people don't make lifelong assumptions about me to tally mistakes I've made in the past to real personal issues I've faced my whole life that I'm venting about to unrelated topics for antagonistic reasons as an excuse to merely bring up the past mistakes we're pretty much, well, past, for the most part (at least I thought), yet for some reason expect decency while simultaneously refusing amends I've tried to make because I'm permanently "terrible" in their eyes, and not doing their part for just not replying to nothing of their concern, and stop acting like any current decency from me makes a difference in how they feel, because constantly finding ways to repeat things I've said a year ago or so is not going to make them feel less animosity toward me. Not sure how you can expect a "terrible" person "to be decent for once", for what reason, when you already said any attempt to make amends wasn't sufficient to make up for any past mistakes?


you're passively telling the person who confronted you to "fuck off"
that incentivates her to keep going on a futile discussion, which is at most, pathetic, last time I'm saying, turn ya backs and hit the road on seprate sides, or go squable at your own discretion on the DMs


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 16, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Perhaps there are some perks to that Meyers Briggs test. On my ISTJ-A blurb I definitely relate to the segment where it says "When Logisticians say they are going to get something done, they do it, meeting their obligations no matter the personal cost, and *they are baffled by people who don’t hold their own word in the same respect*.". Even with smaller things like social get-togethers or chatting/gaming over discord. If they didn't want to, I'd be okay with that. But they keep making these empty promises or obligations, only to cancel last minute. OR hours AFTER they were supposed to be available. At least tell me so I can go back to drawing or gaming or something. I'm already disappointed with my life as is, you don't need to contribute to it. X(


God, I understand that, I just hate these people. In fact, I just crossed out 90% of these unnecessary bungles from my life. I'm tired of someone wasting my time and not respecting my resources. In other words, these people were not upset that I was no longer in their life, perhaps they did not notice this at all. So I think that I did the right thing, I do not need people in my life who are indifferent to me. True, acting like me, there is a risk of being completely alone, left without at least one person at all. This is scary.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> That's terrible to aknowledge, but, the only things that go without cure on this Life are death, cancer and stupidity
> the last one is treated over time, so please, don't drop the chances you might still want to give humanity, surprises might await you, and they can be more positive, or negative, who knows, I definitely don't


Haha, I very much doubt that stupidity can be cured.
I can't give the world something worthwhile, only my pictures that nobody needs and whining about how cruel the world is. 
You are a pleasant companion, perhaps I am glad that I came here.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Haha, I very much doubt that stupidity can be cured.
> I can't give the world something worthwhile, only my pictures that nobody needs and whining about how cruel the world is.
> You are a pleasant companion, perhaps I am glad that I came here.


my skin is clean, but my mind is full of scars, I say to have seen too much
but ywt, I am so blind to this infinity of a reality 
Anyways, I too am glad We've met, wanna follow me and dm, feel free to 
I sure will be open for it


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> my skin is clean, but my mind is full of scars, I say to have seen too much


ouch the edge


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> my skin is clean, but my mind is full of scars, I say to have seen too much
> but ywt, I am so blind to this infinity of a reality
> Anyways, I too am glad We've met, wanna follow me and dm, feel free to
> I sure will be open for it


I have some problems with this, because I use google translation to sit on this forum and do not understand everything. I mean, I don't understand how the forum system works, how to write a private message, and so on. Besides, I was here quite recently, I was even surprised how much I began to write immediately after registration, I did not expect from myself.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> ouch the edge


it's not edgyness, well, not all of it


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I have some problems with this, because I use google translation to sit on this forum and do not understand everything. I mean, I don't understand how the forum system works, how to write a private message, and so on. Besides, I was here quite recently, I was even surprised how much I began to write immediately after registration, I did not expect from myself.


You'll learn, my fruend @VeeStars will help 
right Vee?


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> You'll learn, my fruend @VeeStars will help
> right Vee?


Um, I didn't understand you.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Um, I didn't understand you.


I said that my friend will help you understand the forums and how they work


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 16, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> I said that my friend will help you understand the forums and how they work


I think you shouldn't decide for your friend whether he will help someone or not. If he wants to do this, he will offer himself.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

I miss one person who was very important to me on here about a year or so ago. This person meant so much to me, first time I felt like someone who truly had my back, never had someone like that ever since.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> How do you get people interested in wanting to be apart of something you made all by yourself? It always seems like you get a better shot the other way around? Building a group from the ground up and keeping people within it seems very difficult.


Just something you have to learn.
If you can't be a follower, then you have to learn to be a good leader, otherwise you'll just be stuck.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I miss one person who was very important to me on here about a year or so ago. This person meant so much to me, first time I felt like someone who truly had my back, never had someone like that ever since.


Who was that? If such a question is admissible, I would be interested to know what kind of person he is and where he went.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Just something you have to learn.
> If you can't be a follower, then you have to learn to be a good leader, otherwise you'll just be stuck.


People would never say that I'm a good leader, that's why I never tried, people would barely acknowledge that I was right about something, until after the fact, all the time. It was like, if I was right about something, it would make them angry or counter-argue, until a few seconds or some time later someone would say, "yes, he was correct", they still wouldn't acknowledge that I was correct, only until after it came from another person, and they would carry on with said person and continue refusing to acknowledge me. How would that make you feel as a person who wants to lead his own group, if people can't even take him seriously?


People generally wouldn't say anything good about me, have my back, or assure what I said in front of others, only sometimes in 1v1, but then gossip to others. In retrospect, publicly, they only want to be a middle man, maybe because they're unadmittedly afraid of how it might make them look if they were to do so.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Who was that? If such a question is admissible, I would be interested to know what kind of person he is and where he went.


It's very personal, but I did want to mention how important this person was to me.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 16, 2020)

English grammar tip: dont use commas ever


----------



## Punji (Nov 16, 2020)

I've been feeling very bored and anxious for the past few days, and I don't really know why. I don't _really_ have any reason to worry right now.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> How do you get people interested in wanting to be apart of something you made all by yourself? It always seems like you get a better shot the other way around? Building a group from the ground up and keeping people within it seems very difficult.


This will hardly help you, but I once asked the same question. For a short time, the solution was that I had tea nights at home. People came to me, we sat at the table, played board games, drank herbal teas, listened to music, someone could play the guitar himself, someone was a wanderer from another country and we saw each other for the first and last time in our life. Alas, I live in a small town and all these people have left for larger cities, and some have moved to another country. At my age, it was very hard to find new friends. Although one of my friends does it well. She is generally an amazing person. Her hobby is to look for meteorites, I even have a couple on my table, she hired me to take pictures of them. And I will procrastinate instead. Heh.

Do you have a hobby that would make you interesting to those around you? Or you would host travelers at home. When a person finds the work of his life and gives himself up to him with sincere love, others begin to reach out to him. But even if not, when you are really busy doing what you love, even loneliness is not so painful. For example, when I paint, I can not eat or drink for 5-8 hours, completely go into the process. At this time, problems and even loneliness do not exist. 
Also, if you want someone to show kindness to you, you must be ready to do the same. Unfortunately, most people will only use this, I know, I myself have come across this a million times. But those my first two friends were worth giving a chance to hundreds. The main thing is not to get hung up on unnecessary people and go further.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I just wish I could have a normal social life and be confident that there are people who really are my friends, and that I'm apart of their lives.


I used to be a complete loner and misanthrope myself. Building a social circle and making the right friends is something I've actually been thinking about for a while now. I definitely think I'm in a way better spot than I was a year ago, though it's still a work in process.

I'll say, building a right friend-group takes time and skill. Finding the right ones is not easy at all, but you'll get better at it over time as you learn to understand people better. Just keep trying! Make sure you learn from every failure, and don't over-commit to what doesn't work. Also, it's not just a matter of 'getting others to like you', but also understanding what you yourself want from others. It's somewhat of a self-discovery in that aspect.

I think the most important thing is that both parties have value to offer each other, a friendship should arise fairly naturally from that. IMO what works well is when your friends are similar enough for their experiences to be relevant, but also different enough for them to offer an intriguing perspective, thus giving you a chance to learn from them. Good friends cover each other's blind spots and help each other grow. Appreciation and trust should arise naturally from that.

I like the few friends I have gathered around myself. I've learned a lot from them, and I hope they feel the same way.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> People would never say that I'm a good leader, that's why I never tried, people would barely acknowledge that I was right about something, until after the fact, all the time. It was like, if I was right about something, it would make them angry or counter-argue, until a few seconds or some time later someone would say, "yes, he was correct", they still wouldn't acknowledge that I was correct, only until after it came from another person, and they would carry on with said person and continue refusing to acknowledge me. How would that make you feel as a person who wants to lead his own group, if people can't even take him seriously?
> 
> 
> People generally wouldn't say anything good about me, have my back, or assure what I said in front of others, only sometimes in 1v1, but then gossip to others. In retrospect, publicly, they only want to be a middle man, maybe because they're unadmittedly afraid of how it might make them look if they were to do so.


Stop internalizing what other people think and take the initiative.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I used to be a complete loner and misanthrope myself. Building a social circle and making the right friends is something I've actually been thinking about for a while now. I definitely think I'm in a way better spot than I was a year ago, though it's still a work in process.
> 
> I'll say, building a right friend-group takes time and skill. Finding the right ones is not easy at all, but you'll get better at it over time as you learn to understand people better. Just keep trying! Make sure you learn from every failure, and don't over-commit to what doesn't work. Also, it's not just a matter of 'getting others to like you', but also understanding what you yourself want from others. It's somewhat of a self-discovery in that aspect.
> 
> ...





Toby_Morpheus said:


> Stop internalizing what other people think and take the initiative.


It's just that trust is so hard these days when I keep losing people, either because they backstabbed me, left me, or aren't doing their part as a friend, even when I stuck up for them. I keep telling myself "maybe this is just the way life has to be for me", and it's the most unacceptable and hurtful thing I keep saying to myself.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> It's just that trust is so hard these days when I keep losing people, either because they backstabbed me, left me, or aren't doing their part as a friend, even when I stuck up for them. I keep telling myself "maybe this is just the way life has to be for me", and it's the most unacceptable and hurtful thing I keep saying to myself.


At least you know what you're doing wrong.
Some people don't even get that far.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> At least you know what you're doing wrong.
> Some people don't even get that far.


See, the thing is, idk if it's wrong, when I mean "unacceptable", I mean how it makes me feel emotionally.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> See, the thing is, idk if it's wrong, when I mean "unacceptable", I mean how it makes me feel emotionally.


If it doesn't make you feel good either in doing or in reward after, then it's wrong.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> If it doesn't make you feel good either in doing or in reward after, then it's wrong.


I don't know what's right, I don't know how to fix anything, I just don't know.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I don't know what's right, I don't know how to fix anything, I just don't know.


Only thing you can fix is yourself.
If that's what you need, then it's time for some soul searching.


----------



## Domjoe414 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I don't know what's right, I don't know how to fix anything, I just don't know.


Classical morality is the way to go. probably going to take some heat for this post, but it's true. As Toby_Morpheus said, fixing yourself is the way to go. In modern society it's hard to know which way to look though, since modern philosophy denies most classical morality, and in fact most morality period. If you ever wanna talk though, hit me up in the DM's. You don't have to wander in the dark, there are thousands of years of experience around to help you find your way in life. Good luck man.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 16, 2020)

I did it again. I refused to listen to my gut and remain optimistic. It was just another façade. :')


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 16, 2020)

*notices large moral debate and feels awkward about complaining about homework*


----------



## Domjoe414 (Nov 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *notices large moral debate and feels awkward about complaining about homework*


But, y'know, it IS homework. the worst lol


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 17, 2020)

*UNBAN RASSAH OR RIOT.*


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 17, 2020)

ASTA said:


> *UNBAN RASSAH OR RIOT.*


Oh, he got banned? LMAO


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 17, 2020)

With the set up of proclaiming you’d get heat for it I am concerned as to what classical morals means like... is that some televangelist Copeland stuff?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2020)

How to express being lonely and miserable without being put down as "entitled" and a whiner, further killing my statistically dismal chances in the fandom?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 17, 2020)

I missed a lot :0

My vent is that I wish people on this forum wouldn't fight all the time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> How to express being lonely and miserable without being put down as "entitled" and a whiner, further killing my statistically dismal chances in the fandom?


Stop listening to the nay-sayers.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 17, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> How to express being lonely and miserable without being put down as "entitled" and a whiner, further killing my statistically dismal chances in the fandom?


Point out how those people are idiots and assholes for implying that others who are suffering somehow invalidates your own personal struggles in life. We all deserve some compassion, no matter who has it worse than others or not.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 17, 2020)

Had a dream that I think is encouraging me to put up my barriers again. 

Got into a cab with a driver that seemed kinda weird but optimistic me said "well just give it a chance and see!". 

Cursing, outbursts and downing a shot of vodka while the wheels were turning. I saw him accelerating down a road that lead to water and opened my door before we hit it. All my devices were pretty much ruined and I had the joys of struggling to swim back to shore. 

All because I have someone a chance. XD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 17, 2020)

Because a lot of people seem to be experiencing some tough times, I hope this wolf in a sweater cheers you all up a bit


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 17, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> How to express being lonely and miserable without being put down as "entitled" and a whiner, further killing my statistically dismal chances in the fandom?


Life sucks, and those who ask for others to help them stop sucking, will get scared and kick you like you had some sort of virus 
Fear not foxxo, if you need to talk, I got a fresh pair of ears all for it
you might want to hear me as well, if possible? 


[Nexus] said:


> I missed a lot :0
> 
> My vent is that I wish people on this forum wouldn't fight all the time.


I know what you mean, but pacifism isn't the full solution My dear Knight 
jumping from an extreme to the other won't solve a thing, fights are needed for us to know what to regulate and contain 
rules were made on this forum for people to abide them and thus avoid eternal conflict between them, unless it's made on a non-toxic way, well, on public at least


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Life sucks, and those who ask for others to help them stop sucking, will get scared and kick you like you had some sort of virus
> Fear not foxxo, if you need to talk, I got a fresh pair of ears all for it
> you might want to hear me as well, if possible?


I might actually want this.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 17, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I might actually want this.


nice ^w^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> nice ^w^


Later, though.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 17, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Later, though.


sure sure


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 17, 2020)

ASTA said:


> *UNBAN RASSAH OR RIOT.*



I'll do my part.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 17, 2020)

ASTA said:


> *UNBAN RASSAH OR RIOT.*


My dude, it's a temporary ban from the looks of it. 

Chill.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 17, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> How to express being lonely and miserable without being put down as "entitled" and a whiner, further killing my statistically dismal chances in the fandom?


I mean, I don't see where you're entitled or a whiner for venting about problems a lot of people in our generation deal with.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 17, 2020)

Always wanted to be a pilot, but because of health and wealth, that's not possible.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> With the set up of proclaiming you’d get heat for it I am concerned as to what classical morals means like... is that some televangelist Copeland stuff?



I suspect it just means 'young people are so lazy today, don't have the same ethic and fortitude we used to have back when things were proper,'


you know, the usual stuff that written history reveals men have been complaining about since the days of Plutarch. ;D


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'll do my part.
> 
> View attachment 94089


No maple syrup? No Moose Battalions? No ice hockey gear? 

What heathen magic is this?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 17, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> No maple syrup? No Moose Battalions? No ice hockey gear?
> 
> What heathen magic is this?


You forgot the apology after all of it.


----------



## Domjoe414 (Nov 17, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> With the set up of proclaiming you’d get heat for it I am concerned as to what classical morals means like... is that some televangelist Copeland stuff?


Traditional Catholicism. I mean, maybe I won't. who knows.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 17, 2020)

Domjoe414 said:


> Traditional Catholicism. I mean, maybe I won't. who knows.


Huh? what does that mean?


----------



## Domjoe414 (Nov 17, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Huh? what does that mean?


Catholic teachings on natural, objective morality, sexual and medical ethics, and also general traditional philosophy as Aristotle or Plato wrote about.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 17, 2020)

Domjoe414 said:


> Catholic teachings on natural, objective morality, sexual and medical ethics, and also general traditional philosophy as Aristotle or Plato wrote about.


so morally objected to individual autonomy of their body, or who they choose to mate and date? Like that is at least kinda what I think when in connection to your opener with you'd probably get heat for it as well as saying it is trad catholic teachings.


----------



## Domjoe414 (Nov 17, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> so morally objected to individual autonomy of their body, or who they choose to mate and date? Like that is at least kinda what I think when in connection to your opener with you'd probably get heat for it as well as saying it is trad catholic teachings.


Probably not a good idea to get into a moral debate on a thread that's not for that. If you want to discuss that,  just DM me. If  not, then we're good, and done here I think.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 17, 2020)

yeah i'd scrap if it i was you guys, if mewtwossj3 was still a mod he would've gotten you both for something already


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 17, 2020)

Domjoe414 said:


> Probably not a good idea to get into a moral debate on a thread that's not for that. If you want to discuss that,  just DM me. If  not, then we're good, and done here I think.


Not really trying to debate anything just seeking clarity on what exactly these classical moralities are that you recommended to another user here publicly since I am unaware of what that would mean and I am just looking for more solid answers to what that entails rather than vague answers that don't rightly explain what you are recommending.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 17, 2020)

OK it seems that the people where I was working today don't understand social distancing. 
The door knob to the room may become shocking to them if this carries on.


----------



## Domjoe414 (Nov 17, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Not really trying to debate anything just seeking clarity on what exactly these classical moralities are that you recommended to another user here publicly since I am unaware of what that would mean and I am just looking for more solid answers to what that entails rather than vague answers that don't rightly explain what you are recommending.


That's a fair question, unfortunately it entails rather a lot. traditional morality isn't something I could explain in single normal post lol. So again, don't want to use a random thread to debate a large topic. hence my suggesting that @Lupus Et Revertetur DM me, and yourself as well


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2020)

Aristotle believed insects had 4 legs incidentally. 

He never bothered counting, so he never realised he was wrong.









						The consequence of errors
					

From memory molecules to the criminal chromosome, erroneous conclusions continue to blight scientific research




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Aristotle believed insects had 4 legs incidentally.
> 
> He never bothered counting, so he never realised he was wrong.
> 
> ...


You could say he was counting 4 of the legs as actual legs and 2 of them as arms of sorts. Perhaps an early form of making a fursona?

Anyway, vent...
Someone I love is very sick and I don't know what to do. It looks like we have to wait until December to find out what's causing all the sickness for them. They had an appointment in October, but that didn't give any diagnosis. It was basically a 'fuck off and come back when we say you can' appointment. What sucks is they paid for this healthcare. I find that ridiculous. I get it's the pandemic and all, but being severely underweight to the point where it could cause organ damage and failure is pretty serious and should really be seen to earlier than this.

I don't know how to deal with the notion I may never see them for real (we live 6000 miles apart, give or take and haven't met IRL). What they have, even though I don't know what it is for sure, worries me that it might be irreversible or may severely affect their day to day life through treatment. Whatever happens, I'll be there for them. I just need to process this, still.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m sorry about what’s going on KD. The doctors are ridiculous. This isn’t fair. They should be seeing your partner immediately. Having to wait another month while they’re going through something very severe is unacceptable.

I hope for answers and a quick recovery, KD. I am here if you need anything.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 17, 2020)

i've gotten to the point where the mere acknowledgement of existence itself conceptually is enough to put me into a panicky, hyperventilative state. my heart has felt like it's about to explode for days. rumination hasn't stopped for the better part of a decade. the thoughts i could fill a book with trapped inside my mind due to the inability of verbally expressing them. an every day routine unbroken for years of attempting to come to terms with the slim possibility that i will ever recover, and that i'll ever meet anybody capable of translating my incoherent, inaccurate explanations into feelings and thoughts they can understand before i am gone. it feels like a dead end. everything does. and it's all trapped up here.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 17, 2020)

My grandmother is sick, most likely she has covid, because she does not smell. She called the doctor 6 days ago, but no one came. I myself have recently been sick with this stuff, not to smell is actually quite alarming, I was afraid to eat rotten food and not understand it, I was afraid that if it smelled like smoke, I would not understand it. My sister and her family also got sick, now my father and stepmother are also sick. This is a terrible disease. But at least none of us needed hospitalization, we were lousy, but not deadly, fortunately. This state of affairs drives me to despair.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 17, 2020)

Domjoe414 said:


> That's a fair question, unfortunately it entails rather a lot. traditional morality isn't something I could explain in single normal post lol. So again, don't want to use a random thread to debate a large topic. hence my suggesting that @Lupus Et Revertetur DM me, and yourself as well


I'm sorry for not getting back, there's not much to get into, I kinda lost track at this point, so I'll stop here, if you want to DM me with more detail, that's fine.


----------



## Domjoe414 (Nov 18, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm sorry for not getting back, there's not much to get into, I kinda lost track at this point, so I'll stop here, if you want to DM me with more detail, that's fine.


You're good. don't sweat it


----------



## Domjoe414 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Stop trying to spread your religion.


If I was to tell someone about my religion in a dm, which they said they were ok with, why would you have a problem with this? Also the discussion is about morality generally, not religion specifically. just fyi bro.


----------



## Domjoe414 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Catholic morals also say I shouldn't be able to be who I ak so I will take a problem with it.


Other religions say I can't be catholic, and I'm fine with hearing them out. Also, there's a reason I didn't go into a full discussion about catholic morality in the thread. (several actually). One of them is that people might not want to hear about it (like yourself). If I start sending you unsolicited DM's about it, feel free to call me out. But lets allow the thread to get back to what it's supposed to be, plz.
personally I can't stand someone repeatedly says that they're ready to go, they're ready to go, and rushes you along, but then when it's time to go isn't ready.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 18, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Stop trying to spread your religion.


That is fine, I'm fascinated by topics of morality, so I'll continue with the gentleman in DMs, as I wasn't fully sure what he was referring to when he mentioned "traditional".


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 18, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> That is fine, I'm fascinated by topics of morality, so I'll continue with the gentleman in DMs, as I wasn't fully sure what he was referring to when he mentioned "traditional".


Fine. Then keep it there.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 18, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Fine. Then keep it there.


Listen, I'm going to have to ask you to stop venting your frustrations on other members and taking shots at each of us, because nobody else is trying to hurt each other here, maybe you aren't either, but it's fair to say that it's become quite distracting, and when you vent, I am asking to just not involve us or reply anymore with aggression, animosity and personal attacks on others for whatever reason. It's not helping you, me, and the rest of these members.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 18, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Listen, I'm going to have to ask you to stop venting your frustrations on other members and taking shots at each of us, because nobody else is trying to hurt each other here, maybe you aren't either, but it's fair to say that it's become quite distracting, and when you vent, I am asking to just not involve us or reply anymore with aggression, animosity and personal attacks on others for whatever reason. It's not helping you, me, and the rest of these members.


I said I'd drop it so drop it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 18, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Listen, I'm going to have to ask you to stop venting your frustrations on other members and taking shots at each of us, because nobody else is trying to hurt each other here, maybe you aren't either, but it's fair to say that it's become quite distracting, and when you vent, I am asking to just not involve us or reply anymore with aggression, animosity and personal attacks on others for whatever reason. It's not helping you, me, and the rest of these members.


Just block em.
More reasonable to do that.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 18, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh jeez is the species confused antsy manchild at it again? I wouldn't know because he's on my ignore list.
> 
> I suggest you do the same...
> 
> ...


I'm a she. Thank you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh, this poor thread.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 18, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Oh, this poor thread.


Hi Kimber.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 18, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Hi Kimber.


_Leans against the wall in my black leather jacket and slicked back hair and finger guns _


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> _Leans against the wall in my black leather jacket and slicked back hair and finger guns _


Hey babe. I have some more leather at home if you fancy joining..


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 18, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey babe. I have some more leather at home if you fancy joining..



Um, this is the venting thread, and not the outrageously flirting one. U_U
You need to say it like "UGH, all this leather at home and NO ONE to share it with!!!"


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 18, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey babe. I have some more leather at home if you fancy joining..


You're always free to _vent _your frustrations on me.

Speaking of venting, I have a complaint.
I stubbed my toe on this coffee table for the 5th time and have to resist the urge to smash an inanimate object to pieces.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 18, 2020)

Don't listen to him, it's fake leather from china, not real cow skin.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> You're always free to _vent _your frustrations on me.
> 
> Speaking of venting, I have a complaint.
> I stubbed my toe on this coffee table for the 5th time and have to resist the urge to smash an inanimate object to pieces.


Oh, right. Venting thread, got it.

Uuugggggghhhh, why is it so damn hard to go under 95kg?!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 18, 2020)

Mountain Dew is addictive, and I don't even like it that much.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 18, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey guise I'm an actual cheeseburger. I haven't gone through actual conversion therapy yet but I am a cheeseburger, you have to believe me!!!


You aren't helping yourself. Stop being a transphobic cunt


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 18, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey guise just letting you know it's not okay to be burgerphobic. Burgers have rights too!
> 
> #burgerpride


You're racking up a good list of infractions.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 18, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey guise just letting you know it's not okay to be burgerphobic. Burgers have rights too!
> 
> #burgerpride


Actually you can right on turn this attack helicopter one joke you transphobes have, turn it fucking side ways and ram it right up your roody poo candy ass, because frankly this transphobic crap you are spewing is just that you utter bellend.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2020)

I wonder how many on  this subforum have broken the rules about abusive behaviour and block evading? Makes you think...


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 18, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Also something else worth venting about is not taking those seriously about their preferred gender and/ or species until it's made official. When said person goes through all the appropriate channels and therapies, then can provide a medical certificate to prove it, then acknowledge it.
> 
> I mean I can claim I'm an actual cheeseburger as much as I want, but it doesn't make it true unless I can prove it.


So let's clear something up here. Because if there is something that I can't abide it is a transphobic piece of trash trying to imply some sort of standard and gate keeping bull shit on when a person's identity is valid. She/her, he/him, they/them, xe/xem, it/its, fae/faer, etc. doesnt matter they are valid and they don't owe anyone any documentation to "prove it".

You can provide bare minimum of respect to that person by acknowledging them as their identity once it is brought to your attention (Like them fancy pronouns in bios i see some people in other locations get vexed about) or you can be a transphobic piece of shit, full stop.

they don't owe you any performative BS to be valid as who they are they dont owe you a diagnosis a surgery a legal name change or gender marker change either. In part because mostly all of those things cost money and not everyone is fortunate enough to have enough saved up for all of those things as they can be rather steep depending on what and where.

And to address this BS burger shit they are spewing out here... We get it you have one joke and you just replace a helicopter with another dumb ass object, you want to open up for a stand up club now? I am sure Louis CK will take you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2020)

I guess what I should really be venting about is the "ignored member" tag that shows up every time a thread gets bumped. I'm sure they feel what they have to say holds some merit and/ or relevancy but it's usually a case of them spewing their own insecurities and biases upon those that have simply had enough. 

Oh, well. They're no longer an issue and life goes on.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 18, 2020)

this thread doesn't deserve this


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> this thread doesn't deserve this


No thread deserves BS transphobia but here we are... again.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 18, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I guess what I should really be venting about is the "ignored member" tag that shows up every time a thread gets bumped. I'm sure they feel what they have to say holds some merit and/ or relevancy but it's usually a case of them spewing their own insecurities and biases upon those that have simply had enough.
> 
> Oh, well. They're no longer an issue and life goes on.


Listen, you aren't funny and you've purposefully fucked this thread over with your horse-shit. I'd shut up from now onwards.

Hopefully the mods give you a talking to.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm annoyed about furries that constantly derail threads and get baited on by obvious trolls instead of just applying the holy trinity of report - block - move on.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Hopefully the mods give you a talking to.


I've notified the mods about the abusive behaviour and block-evading (I assume it's directed at me), but it might not be me that gets the talking to. I just require evidence for most claims and there's nothing wrong with that...


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 18, 2020)

Real vent- There's too much derailing, trolling and very venomous comments on this site. It really is a pity to see threads being treated in such a way.

And yeah, I fall for it a lot of the time and I do want to change that. So, self-improvement's on it's way.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2020)

Now I remember why I was not to concerned with this site being offline for so long. There are genuine bile people in this fandom that will jump on you for anything and believe everything someone says. I wonder if my attempt to warn those looking at joining this fandom to not look at it through rose-tinted glasses before doing so has gone in vein? Probably, but at least I tried...


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 18, 2020)

I wanted to use this thread to blow off steam, but coming here today I'm starting to feel rage. You behave disgustingly, all of you. These cheeseburger jokes are shit is not funny, it's toxic, but the way they react to them is no better. Free this place from your endless fights, create another room in which you will endlessly pour mud at each other. Each participant in this conflict cries about being offended and continues to stab the other. You should look at your behavior in the mirror. It's already unbearable to look at it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> These cheeseburger jokes are shit is not funny


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)

I found out my mother started smoking again. I feel bad because she quite smoking ten years ago, and went through a serious depression from the withdrawal, on top of that, she was the one who inspired me to quite myself, so I feel even worse seeing her go back at it again. 

She obviously is stressed and upset to be doing this, considering she quite her job, and is not in a good relationship with my father, or at least it's not bad but could be better. 

I confronted her about my concern with her smoking, and it just made her more upset. I'm at this point where I'm just going to leave her alone for a while until she collects herself. Hopefully I can motivate her to quite again. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2020)

Had the same issue with my mum but eventually gave up. She was to old and set in her ways and I could see it was doing her more harm than good trying to quit. Besides, who was I to try and take away one of the few pleasures she had left in life.


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I found out my mother started smoking again. I feel bad because she quite smoking ten years ago, and went through a serious depression from the withdrawal, on top of that, she was the one who inspired me to quite myself, so I feel even worse seeing her go back at it again.
> 
> She obviously is stressed and upset to be doing this, considering she quite her job, and is not in a good relationship with my father, or at least it's not bad but could be better.
> 
> I confronted her about my concern with her smoking, and it just made her more upset. I'm at this point where I'm just going to leave her alone for a while until she collects herself. Hopefully I can motivate her to quite again. I'm not sure though.


I am not an expert, but I have heard that cigarettes contain substances that are chemically similar to antidepressants. I think it was very difficult for me to quit smoking for the same reason. I can assume that it is difficult for your mom to quit smoking, because it brings relief, albeit for a very short time. In this situation, it would be better to find a good psychotherapist, but, unfortunately, it is difficult to find a GOOD psychotherapist. But even if it is possible to find it, it is still very expensive. I would like to undergo a course of treatment, but I cannot afford it due to poverty.
I do not know your situation, but I suppose that your mother needs moral support, but it would be important for her to understand that you do not blame her, but only worry about her health. But I understand that you need support too, so I express my empathy.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 18, 2020)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 94164


I'm sad that it came to this. Again.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 18, 2020)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 94164



Your in the darkest timeline.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I found out my mother started smoking again. I feel bad because she quite smoking ten years ago, and went through a serious depression from the withdrawal, on top of that, she was the one who inspired me to quite myself, so I feel even worse seeing her go back at it again.
> 
> She obviously is stressed and upset to be doing this, considering she quite her job, and is not in a good relationship with my father, or at least it's not bad but could be better.
> 
> I confronted her about my concern with her smoking, and it just made her more upset. I'm at this point where I'm just going to leave her alone for a while until she collects herself. Hopefully I can motivate her to quite again. I'm not sure though.



Best of luck with this.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I found out my mother started smoking again. I feel bad because she quite smoking ten years ago, and went through a serious depression from the withdrawal, on top of that, she was the one who inspired me to quite myself, so I feel even worse seeing her go back at it again.
> 
> She obviously is stressed and upset to be doing this, considering she quite her job, and is not in a good relationship with my father, or at least it's not bad but could be better.
> 
> I confronted her about my concern with her smoking, and it just made her more upset. I'm at this point where I'm just going to leave her alone for a while until she collects herself. Hopefully I can motivate her to quite again. I'm not sure though.


I wish you luck with this. My bf is trying to quit, after a recent diagnosis. And I will be too, once the hard times we're in are over. I know I should try earlier, but...I'm afraid I won't manage it, even if I tried now. However, I'm definitely going to.

I hope your mum does, as well. I think therapy or medication as an alternative could help her to cope as a healthy alternative.

PSA: From a smoker to all of ya'll...don't do it. It's honestly not worth it. It bleeds my wallet dry and it's basically an early death sentence if it carries on. Lung cancer, emphysema and many other nasties such as COPD is practically guaranteed along with it. My advice to you: Don't start or quit as soon as possible. Cheers, guys.

That includes smoking weed or any other substance (not sure what else there is but you never know)- Cheers, zerotwo :3


----------



## soulbox (Nov 18, 2020)

I don’t know if I this is a good addition, but smoking also extends to weed. Don’t smoke weed neither. It’s not the weed, it’s the smoke. It carries the same risk.

A lot of people just think weed is an exception, but it isn’t.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 18, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> I don’t know if I this is a good addition, but smoking also extends to weed. Don’t smoke weed neither. It’s not the weed, it’s the smoke. It carries the same risk.
> 
> A lot of people just think weed is an exception, but it isn’t.


Good shout :3
Edited and seconded.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 18, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> I don’t know if I this is a good addition, but smoking also extends to weed. Don’t smoke weed neither. It’s not the weed, it’s the smoke. It carries the same risk.
> 
> A lot of people just think weed is an exception, but it isn’t.


You can die from smoke inhalation from normal fires, cigarettes and such have even worse chemicals in there that you are burning. Not good, at all to be breathing in on purpose.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 18, 2020)

Mmhm, exactly Vee. The cool thing about weed is that there are plenty of other ways to consume it. Consider those over smoking.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 18, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Mmhm, exactly Vee. The cool thing about weed is that there are plenty of other ways to consume it. Consider those over smoking.


I'm never smoking just because if someone even smokes a tiny bit nearby, it makes my eyes hurt, throat sore, hard to breathe, smells bad, etc. It's terrible. I've been to places with lots of smoke, it's terrible. I have healthy young lungs with no asthma/disease and just walking through cigarette smoke makes my lungs sore. Think about what it will do to ya.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 18, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I wish you luck with this. My bf is trying to quit, after a recent diagnosis. And I will be too, once the hard times we're in are over. I know I should try earlier, but...I'm afraid I won't manage it, even if I tried now. However, I'm definitely going to.
> 
> I hope your mum does, as well. I think therapy or medication as an alternative could help her to cope as a healthy alternative.
> 
> ...


Quitting smoking is damn hard, I managed to do it 6 years ago, I used pills. Strange, but the first 3 months were pretty easy, but with 3-6 months quitting smoking was the hardest time. It got to the point that I screamed, it was so hard.
It also helped me that at that time I did not really plan to quit smoking, I made a promise not to smoke for exactly 1 year. But when it passed, I felt hurt for all the suffering I had experienced and I didn’t want to lose the result. Moreover, I realized that I could not go through this nightmare a second time. 
It takes a giant will to quit smoking, so I wish you both. Good luck, I hope you succeed.
And yet, I strongly advise you to go in for sports and never quit it again, the gained weight will be extremely difficult to lose.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 18, 2020)

going to the doctor in a bit to talk about cognitive issues i've had for around a year and a half now to _hopefully _be referred to somebody who can tell me what's wrong. i'm hoping its nothing serious like a brain tumor or a regressive disease or some shit.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> going to the doctor in a bit to talk about cognitive issues i've had for around a year and a half now to _hopefully _be referred to somebody who can tell me what's wrong. i'm hoping its nothing serious like a brain tumor or a regressive disease or some shit.


It's very unlikely to be a brain tumour at your age, dear. Not impossible, but very unlikely. Either way, I hope you get the care and answers you need from them. Best of luck, OK?

If you need me, I'll be around in the usual places.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2020)

My brother's roommate has tested positive for COVID. Fun shit.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My brother's roommate has tested positive for COVID. Fun shit.


I hope that they recover and don't spread it further.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 18, 2020)

Mountain Dew is gross in a cup, it literally looks like piss.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My brother's roommate has tested positive for COVID. Fun shit.


Had similar fright with my sister's roommate. Ended up all being okay but not fun time


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 18, 2020)

Why are the superior flavors of mountain dew only out seasonally like the halloween one this year that tasted like mystery airheads, Mountain Dew VooDew.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Why are the superior flavors of mountain dew only out seasonally like the halloween one this year that tasted like mystery airheads, Mountain Dew VooDew.


Baja Blast is the best flavor, and if you wanna fight about it, I suggest you and me take it to DM's, cause it'll get pretty ugly


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Baja Blast is the best flavor, and if you wanna fight about it, I suggest you and me take it to DM's, cause it'll get pretty ugly


Oh god mountain dew 

All I can imagine when someone speaks about mountain dew is the stereotype of the fat greasy gamer with mountain dew and doritos


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 18, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Oh god mountain dew
> 
> All I can imagine when someone speaks about mountain dew is the stereotype of the fat greasy gamer with mountain dew and doritos


"Let me smell your breath!!"


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 18, 2020)

I had Mountain Dew Chicken wings from BW3 once. They were actually not bad.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 18, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I had Mountain Dew Chicken wings from BW3 once. They were actually not bad.


BLEHHHHH


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Oh god mountain dew
> 
> All I can imagine when someone speaks about mountain dew is the stereotype of the fat greasy gamer with mountain dew and doritos


That's an insensitive stereotype that harms the image of my mountain dew loving people and our heritage.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Baja Blast is the best flavor, and if you wanna fight about it, I suggest you and me take it to DM's, cause it'll get pretty ugly


I still have not tried Baja Blast, I'll see if I can find a case on amazon.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> That's an insensitive stereotype that harms the image of my mountain dew loving people and our heritage.






I think this dude is an icon for the right reasons


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I still have not tried Baja Blast, I'll see if I can find a case on amazon.


Do it

I could have said "Dew it"

But that pun is beneath me at the moment due to the trauma I recieved from the backlash of my last dad joke.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 18, 2020)

How Loki be like every time he sees Thor cry for him


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 18, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> How Loki be like every time he sees Thor cry for him


also when he 



Spoiler



chopped the fuck out of thanos's head off


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> also when he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard about that. Absolutely tragic.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I heard about that. Absolutely tragic.
> View attachment 94211


I clapped 
you?


----------



## zandelux (Nov 18, 2020)

Is Code Red still a thing? I never liked regular Mountain Dew but Code Red was like drinkable crack to me. Probably for the best that I don't really drink soda anymore.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> going to the doctor in a bit to talk about cognitive issues i've had for around a year and a half now to _hopefully _be referred to somebody who can tell me what's wrong. i'm hoping its nothing serious like a brain tumor or a regressive disease or some shit.


they didn't take me seriously so now i'm never attempting to get help for anything ever again.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> they didn't take me seriously so now i'm never attempting to get help for anything ever again.


I'm very sorry to hear about that. That truly is ridiculous.


----------



## lavendercafe (Nov 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> they didn't take me seriously so now i'm never attempting to get help for anything ever again.


Damn dude, sorry. Hope you get the help you need soon


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> they didn't take me seriously so now i'm never attempting to get help for anything ever again.



Have you tried getting a sleep study done? Sleep disorders can cause all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Baja Blast is the best flavor, and if you wanna fight about it, I suggest you and me take it to DM's, cause it'll get pretty ugly



I go to Taco Bell just to get a Baja Blast on tap.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 18, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Have you tried getting a sleep study done? Sleep disorders can cause all sorts of stuff.



Absolutely. Sleep apnea killed my ability to finish my degree. I am so close, but my brain is dead.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 18, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Have you tried getting a sleep study done? Sleep disorders can cause all sorts of stuff.


nope. as far as i know i don't have any sleep disorders, but sometimes i wake up gasping for air cause i sometimes stop breathing in my sleep. not sure if that's correlated to anything though.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> nope. as far as i know i don't have any sleep disorders, but sometimes i wake up gasping for air cause i sometimes stop breathing in my sleep. not sure if that's correlated to anything though.


It sounds like sleep apnoea (or apnea) but it may be a symptom of something else.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> nope. as far as i know i don't have any sleep disorders, but sometimes i wake up gasping for air cause i sometimes stop breathing in my sleep. not sure if that's correlated to anything though.



That's pretty much what sleep apnea is for the most part.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 18, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> It sounds like sleep apnoea (or apnea) but it may be a symptom of something else.





ManicTherapsid said:


> That's pretty much what sleep apnea is for the most part.


Along this line, are there any housemates or family or the like who could testify that you ( @Aprilycan ) snore? As while just one could be anything, the two together (let alone if with other common signs) might be enough to warrant trying to find a local specialist to see if they can perform an overnight study. If it is sleep apnea, a c-pap will... maybe not fix _every_ issue, but will help a great deal.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 18, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> That's pretty much what sleep apnea is for the most part.



yep

Although, I have never had any memory of gasping for air, myself. I did a sleep study because other people told me that I stop breathing in my sleep.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 18, 2020)

Attaman said:


> Along this line, are there any housemates or family or the like who could testify that you ( @Aprilycan ) snore? As while just one could be anything, the two together (let alone if with other common signs) might be enough to warrant trying to find a local specialist to see if they can perform an overnight study. If it is sleep apnea, a c-pap will... maybe not fix _every_ issue, but will help a great deal.


i've never been one to snore. i've slept around other people for a majority of my life and mentions of snoring were never made. the closest thing i've ever been able to attribute the not being able to breathe in my sleep thing to is maybe sleep paralysis or something similar? because sometimes when it happens (not always) while i'm dreaming, i'm able to acknowledge that i can't breathe, and can't wake myself up until im really panicking. other than that i just wake up gasping for air and super light-headed, and then i feel sick for a few hours. it used to happen nearly every night when i was younger (around 11 or 12), and back then it was also hard for me to go to sleep because anytime i'd drift to sleep, i'd stop breathing unless i was lucky. now it only happens once or twice a month.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 18, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i've never been one to snore. i've slept around other people for a majority of my life and mentions of snoring were never made. the closest thing i've ever been able to attribute the not being able to breathe in my sleep thing to is maybe sleep paralysis or something similar? because sometimes when it happens (not always) while i'm dreaming, i'm able to acknowledge that i can't breathe, and can't wake myself up until im really panicking. other than that i just wake up gasping for air and super light-headed, and then i feel sick for a few hours. it used to happen nearly every night when i was younger (around 11 or 12), and back then it was also hard for me to go to sleep because anytime i'd drift to sleep, i'd stop breathing unless i was lucky. now it only happens once or twice a month.



Could it be related to anxiety/stress levels? 

I experienced something similar recently but it seems like I've been able to calm down. Not really sure what fixes it per say, but my guess is by reaching to the point of total exhaustion where you have nothing to do but sleep. 

Sleep meds personally made it worse for me. I got paranoid and worried that I'd be too tired to wake up and gasp. 

If it is sleep paralysis, then... well... damn. Not much I can do about that. It does sound a lot like when I've experienced it though. It feels like I'm not breathing but I can't do anything to move or confirm that it's true- and then all of a sudden (possibly hours later) I 'wake up' and dread existence for a while.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 18, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Could it be related to anxiety/stress levels?
> 
> I experienced something similar recently but it seems like I've been able to calm down. Not really sure what fixes it per say, but my guess is by reaching to the point of total exhaustion where you have nothing to do but sleep.
> 
> ...


i've been in a near-constant state of endless rumination for around 2 years now so it's very possibly due to stress and anxiety, but if that was the case it probably would have been more severe now than it was when i was 10 years younger.


but yeah, its a terrifying experience when it does happen. to feel like you've just been suffocated in your sleep and waking up gasping and hyperventilating, so its not even like you can get much air afterwards, either. ive memorized the feeling in my chest whenever it happens and i shudder to think about it.


----------



## Simo (Nov 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Aristotle believed insects had 4 legs incidentally.
> 
> He never bothered counting, so he never realised he was wrong.
> 
> ...


 He is much better on ethics than insects, in this regard. : )


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I found out my mother started smoking again. I feel bad because she quite smoking ten years ago, and went through a serious depression from the withdrawal, on top of that, she was the one who inspired me to quite myself, so I feel even worse seeing her go back at it again.
> 
> She obviously is stressed and upset to be doing this, considering she quite her job, and is not in a good relationship with my father, or at least it's not bad but could be better.
> 
> I confronted her about my concern with her smoking, and it just made her more upset. I'm at this point where I'm just going to leave her alone for a while until she collects herself. Hopefully I can motivate her to quite again. I'm not sure though.



Perfect excuse to get her a vape for Christmas.

At the very least vaping is quite a bit better for you then actual cigarettes, and she can dial down her nicotine in time if she so desires.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm somehow even embarrassed, I've never drank Mountain Dew. For some reason, I always ignored him, not on purpose, it just happened. Now it became interesting for me to try. But probably tomorrow I will forget and I will not care again.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 19, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> going to the doctor in a bit to talk about cognitive issues i've had for around a year and a half now to _hopefully _be referred to somebody who can tell me what's wrong. i'm hoping its nothing serious like a brain tumor or a regressive disease or some shit.


Good luck, I hope you can find answers to your questions! And I hope that there is nothing serious, I mean life-threatening.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 19, 2020)

What I'm really annoyed with when it comes to the entertainment industry is the lack of quality of characters. I have seem too many games and movies that don't have true character development. They make it too obvious they are [insert trait, anything from gay to colored to Mary Sue to whatever else] and that is all they are. For example, in TLOU2 the Jewish girl, (can't remeber her name exactly my point) her entire development is she is gay and Jewish. That is all that she had. The game made it extremely obvious saying hey look she is fucking Ellie! Then in the first open world bit in the synagogue it was a peaceful exploration section so they could just point out she is Jewish. There wasn't anything important about that making her forgettable. TLOU1 handled it much better with Ellie. She wasn't just gay girl that you escorted. She was her own character and grew as the story progressed. At first she was a cold asshole (for a realistic reason) but eventually after small developments up to Pittsburgh then the middle of Pittsburgh after the large 15 enemies to had to clear out with her acting as overlord taking out some guys if you mess up Jole warms up to her and she warms up and if you didn't already like her you would start to. Another example was Bill. He was this cool guy that you learn about as you go through the chapter you learn about him and at the end you learn why he was like that and learned he was gay. The whole character of him wasn't "a gay guy that lives here" but instead he had his own personality. 

I really wish more games had quality characters. Boulders gate 3 I hate every single character except for the black fighter. He is the only one that isn't edgy or a complete ass hole to you. Everyone else is so unlikable that I don't care about them and if I have to kill one or the other I wouldn't really care who, as long as it isn't that black guy I like.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 19, 2020)

This is kind of a vent, but it's more just me being sad and stuff.

Long story short: I wish I could have a girl friend; just a casual relationship with a little intimacy on the side, but I promise nothing too bizarre or too extreme. I understand relationships take time, they may not always work, and of course, they can't be forced, but. . .I've never had one, and that's something I've been dreaming of since Junior High. I'm hoping "the one" will come up eventually; I just wish I knew where or when they would turn up.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 19, 2020)

Matt the Terrier said:


> This is kind of a vent, but it's more just me being sad and stuff.
> 
> Long story short: I wish I could have a girl friend; just a casual relationship with a little intimacy on the side, but I promise nothing too bizarre or too extreme. I understand relationships take time, they may not always work, and of course, they can't be forced, but. . .I've never had one, and that's something I've been dreaming of since Junior High. I'm hoping "the one" will come up eventually; I just wish I knew where or when they would turn up.


*hugs*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

Lockdowns are putting us down. They're destroying small businesses and making life worse for many of the most vulnerable people in society, the mentally ill, alcoholics, dementia patients, depressed... and diagnosis for other, more deadly sicknesses are getting delayed.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 20, 2020)

I hate those voices you sometimes hear like when you're in between awake and asleep.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I hate those voices you sometimes hear like when you're in between awake and asleep.


You hear voices?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

What the fuck is going on with the whole transphobia thing? People are arguing, swearing each other out, hell some people are just straight up leaving the site. It's a really huge contrast to what normally goes on in the forums, which are normally a hilarious and happy place to be when you're not feeling good. It really pains me to see my favorite users be warring it out and be in what claims to be one of the most acceptive and tolerant fandoms on the internet.  There's obviously something I'm being kept in the dark about. Can anyone explain to me what went on to make everyone feel this way? I have no idea if something went down before the summer started, or something was said before the forums went down for maintenance all that time ago, I just want to understand what is going on.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> What the fuck is going on with the whole transphobia thing? People are arguing, swearing each other out, hell some people are just straight up leaving the site. It's a really huge contrast to what normally goes on in the forums, which are normally a hilarious and happy place to be when you're not feeling good. It really pains me to see my favorite users be warring it out and be in what claims to be one of the most acceptive and tolerant fandoms on the internet.  There's obviously something I'm being kept in the dark about. Can anyone explain to me what went on to make everyone feel this way? I have no idea if something went down before the summer started, or something was said before the forums went down for maintenance all that time ago, I just want to understand what is going on.


A bunch of well... nasty people returned after the forums went back up because some got unbanned for god knows what reason


----------



## soulbox (Nov 20, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I hate those voices you sometimes hear like when you're in between awake and asleep.


*Hypnagogia? I never had voices, but I would hear knocking.*


----------



## pastelbomber (Nov 20, 2020)

My Uncle has Covid, my dad could have Covid and my boyfriend now has to self isolate for 2 weeks because he's high risk for having Covid. I'm going to kill God and punch Jesus in the face.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 20, 2020)

pastelbomber said:


> My Uncle has Covid, my dad could have Covid and my boyfriend now has to self isolate for 2 weeks because he's high risk for having Covid. I'm going to kill God and punch Jesus in the face.


I’m sorry to hear about this man. I wish for a speedy recovery and that everyone is safe.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You hear voices?


Not when I'm fully awake.



zerotwo said:


> *Hypnagogia? I never had voices, but I would hear knocking.*



Sometimes I hear bangs.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 20, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Not when I'm fully awake.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I hear bangs.


I think that’s called exploding head syndrome. Might be wrong on that though.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 20, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> I think that’s called exploding head syndrome. Might be wrong on that though.


I think it's caused by a combination of Sleep Apnea and Anxiety.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 20, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I think it's caused by a combination of Sleep Apnea and Anxiety.


Hmm... maybe talk about it with your doctor. Are you under any treatment for sleep apnea? How about anxiety?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a CPAP but I really haven't spoke to him about anxiety or anything.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 20, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I have a CPAP but I really haven't spoke to him about anxiety or anything.


Mmhm. Yeah, I would talk to your doc about what you’re been experiencing and your anxiety. They might prescribe you some meds for your anxiety.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> What the fuck is going on with the whole transphobia thing? People are arguing, swearing each other out, hell some people are just straight up leaving the site. It's a really huge contrast to what normally goes on in the forums, which are normally a hilarious and happy place to be when you're not feeling good. It really pains me to see my favorite users be warring it out and be in what claims to be one of the most acceptive and tolerant fandoms on the internet.  There's obviously something I'm being kept in the dark about. Can anyone explain to me what went on to make everyone feel this way? I have no idea if something went down before the summer started, or something was said before the forums went down for maintenance all that time ago, I just want to understand what is going on.


I wonder the same thing really,  and i am not really able to follow the sea of text arguments they have, as i have to read over long comments multiple times to have any chance of getting the right meaning( separate blame my eyes vent)

You have been here here longer then i have, so you probably have seen more then me



What i do wonder is why all other threads seemed to go silent during the time and became active again once it got locked


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 20, 2020)

ben909 said:


> What i do wonder is why all other threads seemed to go silent during the time and became active again once it got locked



I find that kind of weird myself.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> What the fuck is going on with the whole transphobia thing?



Baseless accusations pushed by three users (two of which have apparently fucked off from the forums at least temporarily) who have a storied legacy of basically stirring up shit with other people for not being woke enough. People who spent the better part of a year virtue signaling, moralizing, and gas-lighting people all over this place flew too close to the sun, lost support among an appreciable segment of the more vocal and active forum user base, and had a staff member who shared many of their sentiments step down recently (which put a massive damper on their capacity to abuse the report system in order to cement their cultural control over the forum). They're salty now I guess. Whatever.

Actual transphobia is not tolerated on FAF whatsoever by site staff and anyone who traffics in such speech is swiftly dealt with from what I've seen. If you ask any of the people crying transphobia to produce receipts to substantiate any of their accusations, they will inevitably fail to come up with anything of worth. I'm still waiting for a few user's to produce their "gotcha!" material on me but I know for a fact this will never happen.

And VeerStars is incorrect. No one "nasty" got unbanned shortly after FAF's revamp and return to normal operations. I don't even think Swiftdog's ban is a permanent one (and he wasn't very _nasty_, just extremely argumentative and seemingly unable to "take a hint"). As far as I can surmise, he got nixed for basically being completely incapable of not producing political threads after staff explicitly barred any future political discussion on FAF shortly after its revival.

There are those who are *IMMENSELY *butthurt about Yakamaru's return, however. But what he "did" happened about two or three years ago and he hasn't done anything particularly noteworthy since his reintroduction to FAF.

If anything, he's taken measures _to not_ be mixed in with the late drama. Guess that was a part of his reformation or something.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 20, 2020)

ben909 said:


> I wonder the same thing really, and i am not really able to follow the sea of text arguments they have, as i have to read over long comments multiple times to have any chance of getting the right meaning( separate blame my eyes vent)


It's a mess. Probably for the best if all this stuff just gets buried and forgotten ...


ben909 said:


> What i do wonder is why all other threads seemed to go silent during the time and became active again once it got locked


Heh, furries love their drama!


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> It's a mess. Probably for the best if all this stuff just gets buried and forgotten ...
> 
> Heh, furries love their drama!


true, and that's why i chose not to comment on it in the first place.


... ... ... ...
my only real comment i will make on it is that i noticed the thread was  basically posted twice


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

ben909 said:


> true, and that's why i chose not to comment on it in the first place.
> 
> 
> ... ... ... ...
> my only real comment i will make on it is that i noticed the thread was  basically posted twice


What I learned is that there were several threads before them that were all locked by the mods for the exact same reason as the one that was made yesterday.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

ben909 said:


> true, and that's why i chose not to comment on it in the first place.
> 
> 
> ... ... ... ...
> my only real comment i will make on it is that i noticed the thread was  basically posted twice


It was, because certain people kept trying to/ending up getting the thread locked.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> What I learned is that there were several threads before them that were all locked by the mods for the exact same reason as the one that was made yesterday.


Yes, this whole thing started because we tried to make an trans positive thread and people just had to go over and mess it up.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Nov 20, 2020)

Has it ever occurred to people that just maybe walking away would be better than constantly responding to a contentious topic? Just some food for thought....


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It was, because certain people kept trying to/ending up getting the thread locked.


I think the ones who did that are the ones who kept using 'support for trans people' as a cover to throw shades at other users


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I think the ones who did that are the ones who kept using 'support for trans people' as a cover to throw shades at other users


Don't even start, just don't even. If you hate us so much for throwing shade at other users, just ignore us then? You didn't have to come and constantly argue and argue.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Has it ever occurred to people that just maybe walking away would be better than constantly responding to a contentious topic? Just some food for thought....


Yeah, I'm just going to stop responding now, these people are not worth my time.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Don't even start, just don't even. If you hate us so much for throwing shade at other users, just ignore us then? You didn't have to come and constantly argue and argue.


Don't throw shades in the first place! And don't whine when the people you threw shades at respond!


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Don't throw shades in the first place! And don't whine when the people you threw shades at respond!


I've ignored you by the way, don't bother responding because I no longer care.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

oh dear


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2020)

Ok we should all run now the fire may of restarted...

 at least we got some possible explanations


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

I think my sleep paralysis demon might be racist


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I think my sleep paralysis demon might be racist


?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I think my sleep paralysis demon might be racist


why so?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Ok we should all run now the fire may of restarted...
> 
> at least we got some possible explanations


If you didn't notice, I'm trying to stop it. I don't want to be wasting my time over these people anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

ben909 said:


> ?


I'm trying to diffuse the drama with some humor......please don't make this difficult for me by thinking I'm serious.


pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> why so?


He kept whispering slurs in my ear and quoting Alex Jones


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> If you didn't notice, I'm trying to stop it. I don't want to be wasting my time over these people anymore.


Was not really refering to you there

and mildly hoping might comment might slow the possible doom


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I'm trying to diffuse the drama with some humor......please don't make this difficult for me by thinking I'm serious.
> 
> He kept whispering slurs in my ear and quoting Alex Jones


I don't want them pouring chemicals in the water! They turn the frickin frogs gay!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I don't want them pouring chemicals in the water! They turn the frickin frogs gay!


Anyway, I'm going to fire this one, and find a more progressive demon to make my sleeping a traumatic experience.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> What the fuck is going on with the whole transphobia thing? People are arguing, swearing each other out, hell some people are just straight up leaving the site. It's a really huge contrast to what normally goes on in the forums, which are normally a hilarious and happy place to be when you're not feeling good. It really pains me to see my favorite users be warring it out and be in what claims to be one of the most acceptive and tolerant fandoms on the internet.  There's obviously something I'm being kept in the dark about. Can anyone explain to me what went on to make everyone feel this way? I have no idea if something went down before the summer started, or something was said before the forums went down for maintenance all that time ago, I just want to understand what is going on.



I find it upsetting that people are being bullied until they just decide to leave. :\


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 20, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Was not really refering to you there
> 
> and mildly hoping might comment might slow the possible doom


Too late! The drama-nuke has been dropped! Queue 6 pages of arguing and an inevitable thread-lock.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I find it upsetting that people are being bullied until they just decide to leave. :\


Yes, and FAF does nothing about it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yes, and FAF does nothing about it.



It's depressing as well that, after being bullied until they leave, malicious rumours are being promoted about how it's all their fault- something that's meant to be against the website rules. :\


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's depressing as well that, after being bullied until they leave, malicious rumours are being promoted about how it's all their fault- something that's meant to be against the website rules. :\


The FAF mods just lock the threads and then don't look further into it. Hopefully, they don't punish me for saying that. FAF, your users are being hurt on here!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2020)

Man, I can't wait for Log Horizon season 3 to kick off. >:


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's depressing as well that, after being bullied until they leave, malicious rumours are being promoted about how it's all their fault- something that's meant to be against the website rules. :\


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> The FAF mods just lock the threads and then don't look further into it. Hopefully, they don't punish me for saying that. FAF, your users are being hurt on here!



If it continues bullies will just eventually drive off everybody who's fun to be around.

We used to have big artists on here like Caraid, but they all ended up leaving.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> If it continues bullies will just eventually drive off everybody who's fun to be around.
> 
> We used to have big artists on here like Caraid, but they all ended up leaving.


Yeah, it's sad.


----------



## mangomango (Nov 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> The FAF mods just lock the threads and then don't look further into it. Hopefully, they don't punish me for saying that. FAF, your users are being hurt on here!


It's honestly like turning off the smoke alarm because it's making a loud noise and then going back to bed...


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

mangomango said:


> It's honestly like turning off the smoke alarm because it's making a loud noise and then going back to bed...


That's a great analogy.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

If y'all are having issues, you could organize a mass exodus.
I'm sure that'd get the administration's attention a little better than yelling into the supposed aether.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I find it upsetting that people are being bullied until they just decide to leave. :\


Or alternatively, people trying to bully others, it backfiring on them, and them rage-quitting.


Fallowfox said:


> It's depressing as well that, after being bullied until they leave, malicious rumours are being promoted about how it's all their fault- something that's meant to be against the website rules. :\


Sorry to say, but these 'malicious rumors' are the truth. It's you guys who are pushing malicious rumors here about 'nasty people associated with unbanned members bullying people away'. Oh and it's you guys who started this argument here, and it's also you who are keeping it going.


Fallowfox said:


> If it continues bullies will just eventually drive off everybody who's fun to be around.


It's the bullies themselves who are finally getting held accountable, and 'driven off' by ... their bullshit getting countered. Oh and the fun people are the ones who are coming back!


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> We used to have big artists on here like Caraid, but they all ended up leaving.



Who?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

To all who read this, please ignore ASTA and contemplationistwolf, you really don't want to get involved, they are giving me a headache.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Who?



A woman with 26,000 watchers on furaffinity. 

She left in 2018.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

Either way.
There's an inordinate amount of hostility here and to be honest, it seems to be perpetuated by the same handful of people.
Of course it's no use pointing fingers because the pot stirrer gets in just as much trouble as the stirred, but I will repeat what I said in a previous 'trans' thread.

They (specific threads) seem to be good honeypots to catch aggressive people.
Take note of them. If you keep finding ways to bait them into bad behavior, you'll get them off the forum eventually.

I have been noticing more bans lately from numerous differing sets of opinions, so I honestly don't see how people are complaining about the mods not doing anything.

Maybe I just pay more attention because I have no life. ;D


----------



## mangomango (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> A woman with 26,000 watchers on furaffinity.
> 
> She left in 2018.


I just searched up their art and... wow, that's cool


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 20, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Oh and it's you guys who started this argument here.


On this, you're wrong. Someone who didn't fall into either crowd asked about the issue and ASTA responded. So I don't think that's 'you guys' starting an argument. I think that's someone asking a question, getting told something and it devolving from there.

Also, would you mind not inboxing me about things that are supposedly dead and buried first thing when I wake up? Starting drama all over again isn't helping.



contemplationistwolf said:


> Or alternatively, people trying to bully others, it backfiring on them, and them rage-quitting.
> 
> Sorry to say, but these 'malicious rumors' are the truth. It's you guys who are pushing malicious rumors here about 'nasty people associated with unbanned members bullying people away'. Oh and it's you guys who started this argument here.


Says the guy coming into my DM's slagging people off who've left cos of your bullshit.

Also says the guy who doesn't like it when I level with you and your buddies about the issue and actually let you off with a 'OK, just try not to do it again'.

At the end of the day, it's you continuing this drama, not 'us'. We sorted this out yesterday and here you are again, trying to pretend you weren't at fault even just a bit.

*Maybe just shut up about it and then we don't have any more drama? Did that occur to you at all?*


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I have been noticing more bans lately from numerous differing sets of opinions, so I honestly don't see how people are complaining about the mods aren't doing anything.


They only ban when people get really really upset and they haven't done anything to the people that got the numerous trans threads locked because of their rudeness. :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I just searched up their art and... wow, that's cool



Yeah, she's very talented.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 20, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Maybe just shut up about it and then we don't have any more drama? Did that occur to you at all?


This current stuff was started by VeeStars misrepresenting things. Your complaints are pointless, and don't put yourself on a pedestal. You are not qualified nor authorized to decide what others should or shouldn't do. That's the mods' job!

It did occur to me that I'm contributing to the drama, and I don't care. I care more about countering the false-narratives of your crowd right now. Also, I'm happy to agree to disagree and drop this, but here's a bit of advice to you people:
If you don't want these contentious arguments, then don't bring these contentious topics up in the first place! (Even subtly)
And by contentious topics I don't mean trans issues, but your personal gripes with other users. The main issue with those trans threads was that they were derailed into discussing those personal gripes, and said gripes were almost always brought up by your crowd.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> This current stuff was started by VeeStars misrepresenting things. Your complaints are pointless, and don't put yourself on a pedestal. You are not qualified nor authorized to decide what others should or shouldn't do. That's the mods' job!
> 
> It did occur to me that I'm contributing to the drama, and I don't care. I care more about countering the false-narratives of your crowd right now. Also, I'm happy to agree to disagree and drop this, but here's a bit of advice to you people:
> If you don't want these contentious arguments, then don't bring these contentious topics up in the first place! (Even subtly)
> And by contentious topics I don't mean trans issues, but your personal gripes with other users. The main issue with those trans threads was that they were derailed into discussing those personal gripes, and said gripes were almost always brought up by your crowd.


Just shut up, no one wants to hear it, honestly.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 20, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> This current stuff was started by VeeStars misrepresenting things. Your complaints are pointless, and don't put yourself on a pedestal. You are not qualified nor authorized to decide what others should or shouldn't do. That's the mods' job!
> 
> It did occur to me that I'm contributing to the drama, and I don't care. I care more about countering the false-narratives of your crowd right now. Also, I'm happy to agree to disagree and drop this, but here's a bit of advice to you people:
> If you don't want these contentious arguments, then don't bring these contentious topics up in the first place! (Even subtly)
> And by contentious topics I don't mean trans issues, but your personal gripes with other users. The main issue with those trans threads was that they were derailed into discussing those personal gripes, and said gripes were almost always brought up by your crowd.


Didn't exactly say I was the paragon of truth and justice. Just saying you're over here complaining about 'us' continuing the drama, but doing most of it yourself. What makes you qualified to do that? You're contributing to the thing you're moaning and groaning about.

'You people'? Heh, says everything about you.

'My crowd', too, eh?


----------



## mangomango (Nov 20, 2020)

Before we kill this thread too, can we take the arguments into a different space? Like DMs or something?


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 20, 2020)

mangomango said:


> Before we kill this thread too, can we take the arguments into a different space? Like DMs or something?


No worries! I'm done. If this shit doesn't get brought up again, then I have nothing more to say.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 20, 2020)

mangomango said:


> Before we kill this thread too, can we take the arguments into a different space? Like DMs or something?


Alright.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 20, 2020)

Could we have a rule where we don't talk about toxic threads in other threads? Because that simply spreads the drama.


----------



## mangomango (Nov 20, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Could we have a rule where we don't talk about toxic threads in other threads? Because that simply spreads the drama.


I agree, honestly. It gets us nowhere and just makes people stressed


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2020)

I hate being on my legs 8 hours a day. I hate co-workers that make extra work for you by making excuses not to show up or by blaming the world for their (seemingly deliberate) mistakes.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> *I hate co-workers that make extra work for you by making excuses not to show up* or by blaming the world for their (seemingly deliberate) mistakes.



This is the most annoying shit ever and it makes me want to channel my inner nuclear fusion bomb at times. In my particular case, it's dads with families who think that just because you have no children of your own that they can just conveniently skip out on work and leave you with one fewer day off than what you're entitled to.

No, piss off. Your family is your responsibility, not mine.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2020)

ASTA said:


> This is the most annoying shit ever and it makes me want to channel my inner nuclear fusion bomb at times. In my particular case, it's dads with families who think that just because you have no children of your own that they can just conveniently skip out on work and leave you with one fewer day off than what you're entitled to.
> 
> No, piss off. Your family is your responsibility, not mine.


"You think your life is hard? Try having kids!" 

I WILL DESTROY THIS COUNTER _AND_ YOU!!!!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 20, 2020)

ASTA said:


> This is the most annoying shit ever and it makes me want to channel my inner nuclear fusion bomb at times. In my particular case, it's dads with families who think that just because you have no children of your own that they can just conveniently skip out on work and leave you with one fewer day off than what you're entitled to.
> 
> No, piss off. Your family is your responsibility, not mine.


 Or those coworkers who talk about their kids all the time. I don't give a rat's ass about your kids or their little league trophies. Let me drink my coffee and leave me alone.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2020)

Why do some people not pick up the trash at work? Like, seriously. We have trash cans and plastic bags every like, 10 fucking meters.

My boss should find one responsible for not picking up the trash after them and have them do nothing but cleaning/picking up trash for a whole day.

This shit is getting real fucking annoying and I've had to deal with it for 2 bloody years.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> They only ban when people get really really upset and they haven't done anything to the people that got the numerous trans threads locked because of their rudeness. :/


Bans are dealt out when a user has accrued numerous warnings about behavior.
Last I checked, there were a few bans on users that were in those threads.

Remember that bans aren't permanent until they reach enough infractions.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Nov 20, 2020)

Reading head fi threads it insane how fucking dumb audiophile are about anything audio. It like anti Vaxx level stupid.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Lockdowns are putting us down. They're destroying small businesses and making life worse for many of the most vulnerable people in society, the mentally ill, alcoholics, dementia patients, depressed... and diagnosis for other, more deadly sicknesses are getting delayed.


This is a very difficult situation, but there will probably be more deaths otherwise. I wrote recently, where I live, people are waiting for a doctor for 5-7 days. A lot of doctors died in this fight ... This is a world catastrophe.
My whole family has been ill with covid, this is not a joke.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2020)

Can i complain about the nature of the lockdowns without getting political (worried about that given things)


----------



## soulbox (Nov 20, 2020)

Really scared of goin to the doctor during the pandemic, but I have a serious issue going on so... yeah.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 20, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Man, I can't wait for Log Horizon season 3 to kick off. >:


Damn it, me too! How I want to continue!


----------



## zandelux (Nov 20, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Really scared of goin to the doctor during the pandemic, but I have a serious issue going on so... yeah.


Better to go. Any doctor's office should be taking extreme measures to keep things clean. I don't suppose a video visit would be enough?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Damn it, me too! How I want to continue!


Season 3 will be about the collapse of the Round Table, which have me excited as hell.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 20, 2020)

ASTA said:


> This is the most annoying shit ever and it makes me want to channel my inner nuclear fusion bomb at times. In my particular case, it's dads with families who think that just because you have no children of your own that they can just conveniently skip out on work and leave you with one fewer day off than what you're entitled to.
> 
> No, piss off. Your family is your responsibility, not mine.



Oh yeah, fuck that. People with kids get all kinds of breaks. Fine, life is tough. But as soon as I miss work because my dog died or got sick, I get fired. Happened to me twice, no joke.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 20, 2020)

laying down is terrifying. i wish sleep wasn't, like, a need.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> laying down is terrifying. i wish sleep wasn't, like, a need.



Do you have any relaxing music or ASMR things you can listen to while you try and fall asleep? 
I find it helps me daydream and keep my mind off of it.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 20, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> laying down is terrifying. i wish sleep wasn't, like, a need.


Sleep is very important to health ...


----------



## Rayd (Nov 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Do you have any relaxing music or ASMR things you can listen to while you try and fall asleep?
> I find it helps me daydream and keep my mind off of it.


i'd like to, but i've tried this in the past and i can't really sleep when there's other things going on around me. which is very unfortunate considering i'm at my worst when there's nothing going on around me, and the entire reason laying down scares me. i always have to wait until i'm dead tired so i sleep almost instantly after laying down. otherwise it's this whole thing that i don't really like to get into.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 20, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Better to go. Any doctor's office should be taking extreme measures to keep things clean. I don't suppose a video visit would be enough?


No I don't think so. I think they're gonna refer me to a specialist.

Uh... it's epilepsy. I might be an epileptic. :U So yeah...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

Friend owes me money.
We agreed he was going to pay it back this morning and it's 12 hours later and he's playing a game with his other friend and ignoring me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Friend owes me money.
> We agreed he was going to pay it back this morning and it's 12 hours later and he's playing a game with his other friend and ignoring me.



Who wants to bet that when you ask about it, they're going to get mad and say 'well just for harassing me, I'm NOT gonna repay you'.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Who wants to bet that when you ask about it, they're going to get mad and say 'well just for harassing me, I'm NOT gonna repay you'.


Been trying to keep mindful of my frustration lately. Haven't been feeling great cooped up here with minimal physical contact and I've lashed out a couple times when nobody deserved it.
But this is bugging me. Trying to steel myself but... this is just disrespectful


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Been trying to keep mindful of my frustration lately. Haven't been feeling great cooped up here with minimal physical contact and I've lashed out a couple times when nobody deserved it.
> But this is bugging me. Trying to steel myself but... this is just disrespectful


 I'm sorry to hear that.

Regardless, it is incredibly rude to be holding out on money that was owed. I say if you can't catch him when his friends take off, then there's always tomorrow morning. I just hope it's a peaceful resolution for you.

And hopefully you didn't need that money right away! DX


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 20, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Friend owes me money.
> We agreed he was going to pay it back this morning and it's 12 hours later and he's playing a game with his other friend and ignoring me.


I have a golden rule, I lend only the amount of money that I am ready to lose. If the person does not return it to me, it is not so problem, and at the same time, obviously, the second time I will never give the same person money.
I have had such situations many times, unfortunately.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

Talking with him now...
It looks like there's an error in the middleman (bank) information we're clearing up


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

It's good now.
Bleh.
Wish he could have talked sooner since I tried to make it apparent it was urgent but... all's well that ends well, yeah?


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Nov 21, 2020)

No idea why I bother with Reddit. The community is full of dumb as fuck under 20 year olds and mods that have made many subs unusable from their shit rules to them removing threads for no reason. At least 5 subs i used post a lot on are now just parodies of themselves.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 21, 2020)

Reddit, as a whole, sucks. But there are still some good subreddits out there. The furry subreddit is still wonderful.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 21, 2020)

I really want to make progress on this video game I'm developing. But I feel like I just don't have the _time._ It takes time to write code, and it takes even more time to stare at the source code to figure out what the hell I need to do to get the results I want. And between work and social obligations, I just can't get the uninterrupted time I need to make any progress. And I keep thinking that if I just quit my job or tell everyone to fuck off then I'd have more time, but I know doing either of those things would ruin me. 

I don't know. Finishing this project is really important to me too.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 21, 2020)

I am in a mood today. No idea why though. But now I feel depressed. What happened to all of my energy all of a sudden? 8P


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 21, 2020)

COVID SUCKS! FUCK COVID!


----------



## Sairn (Nov 21, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> COVID SUCKS! FUCK COVID!


Agreed, just found out my dad is positive


----------



## Rayd (Nov 21, 2020)

bro i was making a tier list of every spongebob episode to date as like a long-term spare time project thing and i was 4 seasons into watching and ranking episodes and i took a break from it for awhile and i've come to find out today that tiermaker completely wiped my progress for whatever reason.

i have never been so frustrated over something more stupid in my life.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 21, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> bro i was making a tier list of every spongebob episode to date as like a long-term spare time project thing and i was 4 seasons into watching and ranking episodes and i took a break from it for awhile and i've come to find out today that tiermaker completely wiped my progress for whatever reason.
> 
> i have never been so frustrated over something more stupid in my life.



So, what is currently #1? (you have to remember that,at least)
BTW, I don't think you have to go oast the first few seasons to find the best ones.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 21, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> So, what is currently #1? (you have to remember that,at least)
> BTW, I don't think you have to go oast the first few seasons to find the best ones.


dying for pie was my #1, followed by have you seen this snail at #2, and then band geeks at #3

at least, if i recall correctly.

and honestly, i did like a few of the newer episodes, and ranked a good number of them at least B or A. i just wish it saved fuuuuuuck


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 21, 2020)

*I WANNA BE TRANSFORMED INTO A FOX SO BADLY BUT THE LAWS OF NATURE WON'T LET ME!!!!
AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!*


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 21, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> *I WANNA BE TRANSFORMED INTO A FOX SO BADLY BUT THE LAWS OF NATURE WON'T LET ME!!!!
> AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!*


If you do turn into a fox, please promise us to not scream like a woman getting stabbed in the middle of the night? That's what foxes sound like sometimes apparently ._.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> If you do turn into a fox, please promise us to not scream like a woman getting stabbed in the middle of the night? That's what foxes sound like sometimes apparently ._.


Lol I'll try to hold back those instincts :3


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 21, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> Lol I'll try to hold back those instincts :3


*glares at*
You better


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 22, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *glares at*
> You better


)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 22, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> dying for pie was my #1, followed by have you seen this snail at #2, and then band geeks at #3
> 
> at least, if i recall correctly.
> 
> and honestly, i did like a few of the newer episodes, and ranked a good number of them at least B or A. i just wish it saved fuuuuuuck



That's a pretty solid top 3.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 22, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> *I WANNA BE TRANSFORMED INTO A FOX SO BADLY BUT THE LAWS OF NATURE WON'T LET ME!!!!
> AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!*


I still feel frustrated that I cannot be a dragon.)))


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 22, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I still feel frustrated that I cannot be a dragon.)))


Yea I guess to bad the odds are against you, dragons never did exist foxes have for a long time...


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 22, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> Yea I guess to bad the odds are against you, dragons never did exist foxes have for a long time...


*hovers finger over giant red button that says "exterminate foxes"*


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 22, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *hovers finger over giant red button that says "exterminate foxes


Pull uno reverse card " welp, shoulda gone for the head"


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 22, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> Pull uno reverse card " welp, shoulda gone for the head"


Uh oh
*the button has turned to DUPLICATE ALL FOXES*
*locks the button in a safe and tosses the safe in lava*


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 22, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Uh oh
> *the button has turned to DUPLICATE ALL FOXES*
> *locks the button in a safe and tosses the safe
> 
> ...


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 22, 2020)

huh


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 22, 2020)

**opens spell book*
*a green fame engulfs kit
*fire but not fire
*and here he chant these words
*HERE NOW FROM MY DEEPEST DESIRE,
HERE NOW FOR' I RETIRE,
BECAUSE THOSE WHO FIGHT ME DO NOT KEEP,
BECAUSE THOSE WHO,FIGHT ME WILL ALWAYS WEEP,
FOXES LIKE ME RAIN SUPREME,
GRASS NOW BECOMES CHOCOLATE ICE CREAM,
EVERYBODY KNOWS WHAT IS THERE,
EVERYBODY IS NOW AWARE,
TURN THOU BUTTOX INTO TAIL,
GET RID OF MANES AND SCALE,
GIVE EVERBODY 4 GOOD LEGS,
AND LET THEIR EARS SHAPE LIKE PEGS,
LET ALL CREATURES GROW ORANGE FUR,
C'MON ONE AND ALL, HIM OR HER,
NOW AS I CHANT THESE WORDS OF NOT MOCKS,
LET ALL TRANSFORM INTO FOX!*


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 22, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> **opens spell book*
> *a green fame engulfs kit
> *fire but not fire
> *and here he chant these words
> ...


oh lord, I'd rather be a rat than a fox


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 22, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> oh lord, I'd rather be a rat than a fox


Turns you into non-anthro rat *THATS FOR BEING FOXIST!*


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 22, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> Turns you into non-anthro rat *THATS FOR BEING FOXIST!*


* hugs @metatherat *


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 22, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> * hugs @metatherat *


I give up, summons my cat, melvin


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 22, 2020)

*smells a cat*
*woof senses try to tingle*
*gives up because it's early and woof hasn't had any coffee, yet*


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Nov 22, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Reddit, as a whole, sucks. But there are still some good subreddits out there. The furry subreddit is still wonderful.



The tech/scientific subs are just shit. Immature mods, Posters that either can't handle being wrong or wilfully post crap as facts while wondering why no one takes them seriously. I stopped using a as data/research since it hard to find a thread not full of comment chains of immature assholes downvoting each other over a disagreement. Same when their way of winning a argument is to not read any counter arguments.

It is a reason why most groups refuse data/info from Reddit


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 22, 2020)

It's my day off. Just got a text message 30 minutes after the store opened from the assistant manager consisting of nothing more than my first name. 

Turned my phone off right then and there. Not happening.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 22, 2020)

Usb 3.0 stopped working on new desktop. No biggy. Will call customer service on day off. 


Wifi stopped working as of last night...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 22, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Usb 3.0 stopped working on new desktop. No biggy. Will call customer service on day off.
> 
> 
> Wifi stopped working as of last night...



Customer Service: _ Did you try turning it off, and on again?_


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 22, 2020)

You know how sometimes people just have bad opinions and when you call them out on it, they get mad at you and say that you're a snowflake or whatever because you can't accept they have an opinion?

Yeah...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 22, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> You know how sometimes people just have bad opinions and when you call them out on it, they get mad at you and say that you're a snowflake or whatever because you can't accept they have an opinion?
> 
> Yeah...



Why are you acting like such an amalgamation of ice crystals?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> You know how sometimes people just have bad opinions and when you call them out on it, they get mad at you and say that you're a snowflake or whatever because you can't accept they have an opinion?
> 
> Yeah...


The people who call people snowflakes unironically usually always get upset about the most minor shit


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Nov 24, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> You know how sometimes people just have bad opinions and when you call them out on it, they get mad at you and say that you're a snowflake or whatever because you can't accept they have an opinion?
> 
> Yeah...



Those people are always dumb as fuck bullies. When the ER4SR was getting 9.9/10's in the headphone area, I couldn't say anything good about them without getting  insults & them spewing made up crap by few on 3 sites. Same with furry haters that make shit up and sound worse than the legit toxic furries, Like Hellbent when he got angry that Second life is okay with NSFW groups. Then wen't on how he was okay with a buddy openly raiding such a server.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Because a lot of people seem to be experiencing some tough times, I hope this wolf in a sweater cheers you all up a bit View attachment 94077


️


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2020)

I just burned my paw cooking carbonara pasta  I knew pasta would backfire in the end


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 26, 2020)

I forgot to put on the windproof layer when I went out with the mountainbike. first hill down I was freezing motivation was at 0%, cycled back home, now am angory and depresso on the sofa.

the small things in life, i swear.


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 26, 2020)

I got a bag of store-brand dill pickle chips that are way too potent. They're destroying the roof of my mouth, but I can't stop eating them. I think the acid is going to burn a hole clean through, send help.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 26, 2020)

Anybody ever get depressed for seemingly no reason? Suddenly I don’t want to eat and yeah.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 26, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Anybody ever get depressed for seemingly no reason? Suddenly I don’t want to eat and yeah.


*hug*


----------



## soulbox (Nov 26, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> *hug*


*hugs back* thank you for the hug.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 26, 2020)

Ignoring bad feelings is the same as cutting yourself to distract from another wound 
neglecting pain, that will never result for nobody unless you are either too focused on the objectives you got in life or you just gave up 
I know that in 1000 ears over 450 will not enjoy hearing you talking about your problems all the time, cause they pop up al the time, at least for me
Everybody is here for each other, but you can't forget, the only one who can help you is You 
first, and foremost, It's you, before other can make a change 
they can push you, but you are the one stepping in, you're the one stepping on the ladder of life and evolving as a person, those people who helped you will stay in your heart and hopefully you on theirs
but for that, you must know they were there for you, and risk talking to those 500 people, which compose the 1000 ears


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 26, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Ignoring bad feelings is the same as cutting yourself to distract from another wound
> neglecting pain, that will never result for nobody unless you are either too focused on the objectives you got in life or you just gave up
> I know that in 1000 ears over 450 will not enjoy hearing you talking about your problems all the time, cause they pop up al the time, at least for me
> Everybody is here for each other, but you can't forget, the only one who can help you is You
> ...


Yes, something is missing 
and it's this: I commend each and everyone here telling about their problems
That way, everyone can understand eachother...even if just a little more than before


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 27, 2020)

I can't stand people who hold grudges and consistently bring up flaws or see you for the person you were in the past for most reasons, especially minor ones. Generally, when I see signs of people letting go of their attitude, there's an excellent chance that I do the same, because I generally don't care about particular flaws; I acknowledge that no one is perfect, even with minor irritating things that a person says or does, but if I continue to see those who continue to not let go of their animosity or specific attitude, and relentlessly and maliciously gossip to others or go after me without signs of letting up, I lean more and more towards not forgiving, or even trusting them, ever. I'm always open to forgiveness and letting go of bitterness, but the longer it continues from other people, the higher the chance I lose all of my interest to even having a chance of me feeling at least okay or compassionate toward them anymore. And yes, chemistry between me and certain others plays a big role in how I feel about the likelihood of forgiving certain people and situations regardless of the circumstance based on my like/dislike ratio of them. One of the things I need to change about myself, is to stop giving certain people chances, especially when it seems that there aren't any left to give, even though it's generally not in my nature to do so. There's a part of me that hates the fact that I easily forgive and want to restore something between me and other individuals, because it feels like a weakness. On that note, what the fuck is the point of apologies when even those don't satisfy people or mean shit to them? It's literally like an appeal to keep you complaisant towards those who remain relentlessly bitter.


"All creatures on this planet deserve love and compassion, but not from certain others."


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 27, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I can't stand people who hold grudges and consistently bring up flaws or see you for the person you were in the past for most reasons, especially minor ones. Generally, when I see signs of people letting go of their attitude, there's an excellent chance that I do the same, because I generally don't care about particular flaws; I acknowledge that no one is perfect, even with minor irritating things that a person says or does, but if I continue to see those who continue to not let go of their animosity or specific attitude, and relentlessly and maliciously gossip to others or go after me without signs of letting up, I lean more and more towards not forgiving, or even trusting them, ever. I'm always open to forgiveness and letting go of bitterness, but the longer it continues from other people, the higher the chance I lose all of my interest to even having a chance of me feeling at least okay or compassionate toward them anymore. And yes, chemistry between me and certain others plays a big role in how I feel about the likelihood of forgiving certain people and situations regardless of the circumstance based on my like/dislike ratio of them. One of the things I need to change about myself, is to stop giving certain people chances, especially when it seems that there aren't any left to give, even though it's generally not in my nature to do so. There's a part of me that hates the fact that I easily forgive and want to restore something between me and other individuals, because it feels like a weakness.
> 
> 
> "All creatures on this planet deserve love and compassion, but not from certain others."


Grudges are wounds that people feed depending on their ideology, and those wounds start bleeding the moment the person who created the grudge shows in front of the subject

I believe that the best way to fight this is a direct confrontation through dialogue, if that fails, we must use strength, a bunch of challenges for both the involved to go through until one of them gets too tired to keep holding a grudge and accept that his views have to change in relation to the one he was holding it against


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 27, 2020)

Sounds a little ineffective, yes, But it can be adopted as a strategy imo


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 27, 2020)

Loneliness and boredom hitting hard tonight.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 28, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Loneliness and boredom hitting hard tonight.


*hugs*
If only there was a way to hit them back.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2020)

Another Saturday spent working!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2020)

The most frustrating problems are the ones made worse by speaking out about them.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 28, 2020)

This forum has some of the fakest motherfuckers I've ever had the misfortune of meeting on it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2020)

ASTA said:


> This forum has some of the fakest motherfuckers I've ever had the misfortune of meeting on it.


I'm intrigued.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

Bought something thinking it was an oversized sweater.
It was a dress...

On the plus side (ahaha.._.aha_...) my arms fit in it! And it hugs my figure...nice-ishly? <: D


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Bought something thinking it was an oversized sweater.
> It was a dress...
> 
> On the plus side (ahaha.._.aha_...) my arms fit in it! And it hugs my figure...nice-ishly? <: D


I dont know how you can mess up that bad but uhh... good for you! yeah!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I dont know how you can mess up that bad but uhh... good for you! yeah!


>:T They didn't have them in the dresses section!!!

Plus ass to boob ratio can make things shorter...


----------



## Rayd (Nov 29, 2020)

ive had this problem for the longest time where i become extremely stressed if i dont write my bad feelings down somewhere cause i dont want to forget about them and my exact thoughts on them, so i have this massive textpad full of unorganized logs i've been adding stuff to almost daily throughout the past 2 or 3 years i've had it now (you could barely see the scroll bar). it's mostly vents, but also contains my opinions and rants about things.

and my saved messages on telegram has become something similar. just a place to hold all my thoughts, vents, rants, opinions, etc.

and sometimes even that is frustrating, just how unorganized it is, cause its not like i could ever find what i wrote about a certain feeling or topic if i feel a certain way again. and also, i find it very difficult to even express myself in words, so my logs aren't even 100% accurate to how i felt, so i either have to write something new or stew in my anxiety. so its just constant stress without release.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> ive had this problem for the longest time where i become extremely stressed if i dont write my bad feelings down somewhere cause i dont want to forget about them and my exact thoughts on them, so i have this massive textpad full of unorganized logs i've been adding stuff to almost daily throughout the past 2 or 3 years i've had it now (you could barely see the scroll bar). it's mostly vents, but also contains my opinions and rants about things.
> 
> and my saved messages on telegram has become something similar. just a place to hold all my thoughts, vents, rants, opinions, etc.
> 
> and sometimes even that is frustrating, just how unorganized it is, cause its not like i could ever find what i wrote about a certain feeling or topic if i feel a certain way again. and also, i find it very difficult to even express myself in words, so my logs aren't even 100% accurate to how i felt, so i either have to write something new or stew in my anxiety. so its just constant stress without release.



Maybe throw a few dollars at a journal-type software? 
I have one where I can click on each calendar month, and it'll list the actual entries I've made on the side. This one is called The Journal 8, but I've had this dudes stuff for yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarz. Might be some newer, fresher stuff out there for cheap I imagine.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Maybe throw a few dollars at a journal-type software?
> I have one where I can click on each calendar month, and it'll list the actual entries I've made on the side. This one is called The Journal 8, but I've had this dudes stuff for yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarz. Might be some newer, fresher stuff out there for cheap I imagine. View attachment 95011


maybe. i'll look into it. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Nov 29, 2020)

I've been alternating between depressed and angry for 3 days now. I finally had enough disposable income to throw on a fursuit of my own and I found the perfect specimen to buy from Dealer's Den. I tried to verify and pay four times, all failed, so I reached out to the seller to state my interest and we struck a deal. The seller agreed to reserve the character for me while I message the mods to have my verify fixed.

I was over the moon! I felt like I finally found myself! A sona that:
-I didn't make myself.
-Felt like a piece of me.
-Was a gorgeous character.

Then, the seller decided to put "RESERVED" for me in the name so some total jerkbag bought it anyway! Then, I was told to go pound sand. The buyer literally waited until I reserved it, then scalped it from under me. Dealer's Den is a shoddy site with an absentee moderator staff and a jank software driver. I've never been so angry or hated the scummy human race more than I do now.

Do I have the right to be angry? Have I been wronged? Who's fault is this? My entire Thanksgiving was turned upside down by this.


----------



## Raever (Nov 29, 2020)

Everything feels so empty lately. I should be grateful for what I have but instead I'm focused on the things I used to need. I'm working so much that I don't have any time with loved ones and I'm regularly ignoring friends because I'm worried about being too low energy or a burden to them due to the above. I don't know if it's the seasonal blues or what, but I'm just...tired of everything. I wish life had a pause button.


----------



## Raever (Nov 29, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Do I have the right to be angry? Have I been wronged? Who's fault is this? My entire Thanksgiving was turned upside down by this.



There will be better artists, with even better designs. If you really felt attached to the design, figure out what exactly you felt attached to and implement that part in your own way. You could also track down the buyer, explain the situation, and offer to buy the character off of them for double what they paid. Not exactly a best case scenario, but I don't see many people turning down that kind of offer.

Overall, I hope you're able to heal from the mild betrayel you experienced.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 29, 2020)

*I ONLY HAD ENOUGH CREAM CHEESE FOR ONE HALF OF MY ENGLISH MUFFIN!!! I HAD TO PUT BUTTER ON THE OTHER HALF!!! *


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

Just checked my bank account. While I still have money saved, I don't like how much it's costing me to live here. I make about 800 on every paycheque but have spent just as much on food and replacing SOME of my old work clothes. 

Apparently even single people are averaging 800 on food alone. I don't want to believe this number is true because most people buy takeout every day, but if it is, I'm not gonna have an easy time saving up for when we leave.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

I was unsure if I was actually gender-fluid or not but I think it's a feminine day today. Grr... why is the human brain so complex...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Just checked my bank account. While I still have money saved, I don't like how much it's costing me to live here. I make about 800 on every paycheque but have spent just as much on food and replacing SOME of my old work clothes.
> 
> Apparently even single people are averaging 800 on food alone. I don't want to believe this number is true because most people buy takeout every day, but if it is, I'm not gonna have an easy time saving up for when we leave.



800/wk on food is absolutely insane.

Breakfast: Make my own coffee. Peanut butter toast. Less than $1.

Lunch: I don't eat. Might have a granola bar or two. Less than $1.

Dinner, I often eat six eggs and a can of hash, make a big salad, or make spaghetti. $3. Even a frozen pizza just  $4.I f I get takeout, it's $12, tops.

Daily food = $5 to $15
Weekly food = $35 to $105


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> 800/wk on food is absolutely insane.
> 
> Breakfast: Make my own coffee. Peanut butter toast. Less than $1.
> 
> ...



Here it is rare to buy anything below $5. Produce doesn't last more than a day because it all has to be shipped out. For whatever reason their bread doesn't last much longer, even ones that could be baked in-store. They refuse to put the new stuff out until the old stuff is bought/expired, so when the new stuff hits the shelf it only has 2 or 3 days max to live. I have mistakenly bitten into moldy buns more than once now and am very thorough when I go to make sammiches. ;~; Meat is never on sale, or if it is, it doesn't go for a 'normal' sale price. 

I was shocked when fast food cost more. Typically I'd be paying what you said, but even at places like A&W and Dairy Queen are all inflated, as if they couldn't afford to be open there or something! The local shops are all trash, and dump salt into their recipes because I'm guessing most of the locals are smokes without tastebuds. They're charging 40-50 dollars for a pizza that would be better off in the trash. My family insisted we try everything but I gave up after the first two. Chinese food cost over 100$ and all I did was pick from the sides that came with their orders (I only eat chicken balls and rice -w-). Even Pizza Hut(?) was a huge fail for price and cost.

I could understand paying more because it has to be shipped out, but minimum wage is still only 10 dollars here? Or at least, that's the lowest job ad I've seen since moving here. The government even realizes it's this bad and gives people a monthly allowance/benefit of... 50 ish dollars? To help 'balance things out' a little. XD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Here it is rare to buy anything below $5. Produce doesn't last more than a day because it all has to be shipped out. For whatever reason their bread doesn't last omuch longer, even ones that could be baked in-store. They refuse to put the new stuff out until the old stuff is bought/expired, so when the new stuff hits the shelf it only has 2 or 3 days max to live. I have mistakenly bitten into moldy buns more than once now and am very thorough when I go to make sammiches. ;~; Meat is never on sale, or if it is, it doesn't go for a 'normal' sale price.
> 
> I was shocked when fast food cost more. Typically I'd be paying what you said, but even at places like A&W and Dairy Queen are all inflated, as if they couldn't afford to be open there or something! The local shops are all trash, and dump salt into their recipes because I'm guessing most of the locals are smokes without tastebuds. They're charging 40-50 dollars for a pizza that would be better off in the trash. My family insisted we try everything but I gave up after the first two. Chinese food cost over 100$ and all I did was pick from the sides that came with their orders (I only eat chicken balls and rice -w-). Even Pizza Hut(?) was a huge fail for price and cost.
> 
> I could understand paying more because it has to be shipped out, but minimum wage is still only 10 dollars here? Or at least, that's the lowest job ad I've seen since moving here. The government even realizes it's this bad and gives people a monthly allowance/benefit of... 50 ish dollars? To help 'balance things out' a little. XD



Sorry, I forgot where you were. Aren't you on an island?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Sorry, I forgot where you were. Aren't you on an island?


No. But I ended up close to it. XD 
Airport YYR. 

You'd think seafood would be real cheap around these parts by the water, but nope. They're expensive too.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> No. But I ended up close to it. XD
> Airport YYR.
> 
> You'd think seafood would be real cheap around these parts by the water, but nope. They're expensive too.



Oh yeah, my grandfather was stationed near there in WWII. Shipping to remote locations has gotten even more expensive with the COVID. I don't know how they expect you to survive with those prices. Rice and beans?

 I can't wait for that damn COVID vaccine!


----------



## Kharne (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm hurting really bad, but I can't pinpoint what could be wrong with me. Even if I did not like anyone in my family would care. They usually don't when it comes to my physical health.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I'm hurting really bad, but I can't pinpoint what could be wrong with me. Even if I did not like anyone in my family would care. They usually don't when it comes to my physical health.


:0

Cowboi, what's wrong??
*hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 29, 2020)

Me: Oh I should start saving money by not eating so much, this will help me get back in shape and have some more cash for fun things like watches or new clothes or cigars.
Also me: Oh okay let me spend my daily wage on junk food and eat until I can't move.

T_T


----------



## Kharne (Nov 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> :0
> 
> Cowboi, what's wrong??
> *hugs*


Some really strong pain that is making it hard to breath, I've felt it before, but it's never been _this _bad before


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Some really strong pain that is making it hard to breath, I've felt it before, but it's never been _this _bad before


Go see a doctor if it's possible!


----------



## Kharne (Nov 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Go see a doctor if it's possible!


Wish I could, but I can't for many reasons I don't feel like typing


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 29, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Some really strong pain that is making it hard to breath, I've felt it before, but it's never been _this _bad before



Drink water? With electrolytes? Maybe an NSAID. I am not doctor. Just woof.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Nov 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333177913827581956
Context = Some poster having no clue what he talking about. The site i got those screenshots are now acting like immature kids by downvoting & threatening with a thread lock. Never seen a audio site so quick to being hostile but expect you to care. Bit disturbed at the reaction if to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Just checked my bank account. While I still have money saved, I don't like how much it's costing me to live here. I make about 800 on every paycheque but have spent just as much on food and replacing SOME of my old work clothes.
> 
> Apparently even single people are averaging 800 on food alone. I don't want to believe this number is true because most people buy takeout every day, but if it is, I'm not gonna have an easy time saving up for when we leave.



What's the CoL like in your area?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

Genderfluidity is weird, I am a mech with two pilots, both super feminine and cutesy, but one's a guy and one's a girl and they take turns piloting me. .w.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Genderfluidity is weird, I am a mech with two pilots, both super feminine and cutesy, but one's a guy and one's a girl and they take turns piloting me. .w.


The metaphor made me smile, but I hope you come to terms with it on your terms.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Genderfluidity is weird, I am a mech with two pilots, both super feminine and cutesy, but one's a guy and one's a girl and they take turns piloting me. .w.


Oddly that is the same way i herd it described before... although i have barely gotten to talk to that person after they were banned from da


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> The metaphor made me smile, but I hope you come to terms with it on your terms.


Also, they are both _REALLY COMPETITIVE _over who gets to pilot the mech so they fight until one of them gets tired and the other gets to pilot, rinse, repeat.



ben909 said:


> Oddly that is the same way i herd it described before... although i have barely gotten to talk to that person after they were banned from da


Hm?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Also, they are both _REALLY COMPETITIVE _over who gets to pilot the mech so they fight until one of them gets tired and the other gets to pilot, rinse, repeat.
> 
> 
> Hm?


It was someone i knew for a while(they were banned for other things back on DA they totally ignored), and i brought it up because your comment really reminded me of them,

they went as far to say it was like being 2 different people at times that only shared certain parts, although some of that might be been that that it was with a group of TF fans/TFers...

if i remember right his different sides had different species, i think the female one was Latias or lucario while the male one was often vaporeon or glaceon... but i could of easily gotten those mixed up with time...  ... 

(after typing this i wonder if i misinterpreted "Hm?")


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

ASTA said:


> What's the CoL like in your area?



Honestly, it's difficult to get a good idea because EVERYONE uses Facebook to advertise here. Including grocery stores. It's mad whack, yo. 

The only ad on Kijiji is an apartment going for 1400, and had one for 2k when I first moved here, but on the FB page it ranges based on what they're offering. So far 900 is the lowest for two bedrooms, utilities not included but other ads are asking for 1100 for the same space. This is also excluding the damage deposits or any ads requesting first and last month rent.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Honestly, it's difficult to get a good idea because EVERYONE uses Facebook to advertise here. Including grocery stores. It's mad whack, yo.
> 
> The only ad on Kijiji is an apartment going for 1400, and had one for 2k when I first moved here, but on the FB page it ranges based on what they're offering. So far 900 is the lowest for two bedrooms, utilities not included but other ads are asking for 1100 for the same space. This is also excluding the damage deposits or any ads requesting first and last month rent.



At those prices, I'd be living in a van down by the river.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Honestly, it's difficult to get a good idea because EVERYONE uses Facebook to advertise here. Including grocery stores. It's mad whack, yo.
> 
> The only ad on Kijiji is an apartment going for 1400, and had one for 2k when I first moved here, but on the FB page it ranges based on what they're offering. So far 900 is the lowest for two bedrooms, utilities not included but other ads are asking for 1100 for the same space. This is also excluding the damage deposits or any ads requesting first and last month rent.



Jesus, what city/state are you in?

Rent in my area is more reasonable by far. You can get a single bedroom for 750 to 850 plus utilities. Some only charge for electricity which is a bill you have some control over to an extent. Food is very cheap if you meal prep and stick to cheap staples like rice, pasta, beans, lean meats, etc.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Jesus, what city/state are you in?


Canada Newfoundland. XD 
Happy-Valley Goose bay


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Canada Newfoundland. XD
> Happy-Valley Goose bay



Ok, now it makes sense and any advice that I would normally give would be useless for your particular circumstance. 

The only thing that I could suggest is a jump to a cheaper Canadian province but does Canada even *do* cheap?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Ok, now it makes sense and any advice that I would normally give would be useless for your particular circumstance.
> 
> The only thing that I could suggest is a jump to a cheaper Canadian province but does Canada even *do* cheap?



AHAHA
Aha...
They do not. T_T 

And any low-income housing has a waiting list of 10 years and anyone with kids gets to go in front of you.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> AHAHA
> Aha...
> They do not. T_T
> 
> And any low-income housing has a waiting list of 10 years and anyone with kids gets to go in front of you.


Honestly, if you're having trouble keeping up if costs, it may pay to get a roommate or two.

I did that with my first place after graduating university. It does cut down costs.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Also, they are both _REALLY COMPETITIVE _over who gets to pilot the mech so they fight until one of them gets tired and the other gets to pilot, rinse, repeat.


I'm not the best in dealing with gender affairs, but I think from certain standpoint, the genderfluid are unique in that they can see life from perspectives a lot of us can't.

Just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm not the best in dealing with gender affairs, but I think from certain standpoint, the genderfluid are unique in that they can see life from perspectives a lot of us can't.
> 
> Just wanted to put that out there.


Yes, the perspective of not being able to make up my god damned mind on literally anything .w.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Honestly, if you're having trouble keeping up if costs, it may pay to get a roommate or two.
> 
> I did that with my first place after graduating university. It does cut down costs.



I have had many roommates in the past and all of them have cost me just as much money and sanity every time. I would rather struggle solo than risk sharing the same space ever again. <XD 

Incidents include:

Bringing destructive drunk people home
Passing out in bathroom after puking up on the floor beside them
Introducing troublemakers and druggies to our place and me being paranoid they're gonna come back and steal my shit
Cooking Pizza in the oven, but using the cardboard box it came in as an oven tray
Walking around the house and answering the door naked
Asking me to rub cream on their back
Stealing my food
Stealing my mail
Most of these places I never got to choose my room mates, and when I did, the landlord moved other people in anyway.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yes, the perspective of not being able to make up my god damned mind on literally anything .w.


For me, I kinda stopped caring. I'm happy for people to call me by whatever gender they think, unless they really ask I guess. That's just me though and well, I go by any pronouns.
I guess I want to say that you don't got to put a label on it, y'know? I know how helpful they can be sometimes, but don't stress yourself over this.

I understand it's a confusing thing to go through though. My gender has been flipping all around since I was 16 years old. But it's okay to drop the labels and not put so much pressure on yourself y'know?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I have had many roommates in the past and all of them have cost me just as much money and sanity every time. I would rather struggle solo than risk sharing the same space ever again. <XD
> 
> Incidents include:
> 
> ...


Damn, my condolences.

I haven't had any problematic roommates, but I also roomed with people I knew from university the first time around and now I live with my girlfriend and our soon-to-be ex-roommate.

The main takeaway is I knew all of these people beforehand, so I was good to put my name on lease with them. Friends can be good roommates, but if you are looking for low drama roommates, look for postgraduate students working for universities or teachers; they will be busy enough to avoid most of the things you mentioned by default. 

If you don't go that route and can't find someone you know is reliable plus ready to move in, there are two services you could use, but will have to pay for. 

1. Placement services that screen roommates and tenants then connect with them are available, but the downside is they come with a sizeable fee under most circumstances.  

2. Background screening services, which are pretty inexpensive, can weed out candidates for rooming who have obvious criminal records and business on the public record they shouldn't. 

Whatever you decide to do, I feel for you. My last place before I moved in with my girlfriend was $2,500 a month and I had to pay a three month security deposit upfront, so I'm sympathetic to affordable housing issues.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> For me, I kinda stopped caring. I'm happy for people to call me by whatever gender they think, unless they really ask I guess. That's just me though and well, I go by any pronouns.
> I guess I want to say that you don't got to put a label on it, y'know? I know how helpful they can be sometimes, but don't stress yourself over this.
> 
> I understand it's a confusing thing to go through though. My gender has been flipping all around since I was 16 years old. But it's okay to drop the labels and not put so much pressure on yourself y'know?


Yup, I know, and it doesn't actually stress me out that much. <3


----------



## zandelux (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I have had many roommates in the past and all of them have cost me just as much money and sanity every time. I would rather struggle solo than risk sharing the same space ever again. <XD
> 
> Incidents include:
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for wanting to avoid roommates. Living solo is the best.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yup, I know, and it doesn't actually stress me out that much. <3



You do you.
Be yourself.
The people worth knowing will accept you.

And now, I will do me.
*farts* 
(vent thread, right?)


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You do you.
> Be yourself.
> The people worth knowing will accept you.
> 
> ...


THEY MEAN VENT AS IN VENT YOUR ISSUES NOT VENT GAS OUT OF YOUR RECTUM... ugh...


----------



## zandelux (Nov 29, 2020)

So many drivers in this city have a lethal combination of incompetence and selfishness.

A few days ago, I was running some errands and had to pull into a parking lot just as someone else was pulling out. It was a really tight squeeze, and I actually had to drive with one wheel on the curb in order to get in. Now maybe you're thinking that I could have just waited for the other driver to pull out first. But they weren't use their turn signal (of course), and appeared to be attempting a left turn onto this busy street. No way was I going to wait for that. So I did my best, thinking it was simply a narrow driveway. I wasn't going to waste any more thought about it. Until, as I pulled into a parking spot, the other driver did something that caught my eye.

She opened her door and got out of the car, inspecting her car for damage, as though I had scraped it. Of course I hadn't, despite the closeness. I think she would have felt or heard something if I had. I see her doing this and looking at my car, so I look closer at her car and where she had been attempting to turn from. Please bear with my crude art skills.






Let's tally up the driving sins:

Leaving half a car width between her and the curb. She should have been over so much further to allow people to enter the parking lot.
Taking so long to make a RIGHT TURN. There was not that much traffic heading in that direction, and she had ample time to pull out before I even got there.
Not using her turn signal.
Not bothering to adjust her car or help me get in in any way, despite being acutely sensitive to imaginary collisions.
All this forced me to get one wheel on the curb, and avoid hitting both her car and the concrete to the left of my car. (Left in the pic, but on my right as I was turning.) Getting out of her car was just the cherry on this shit sundae. She had the good sense not to say or do anything rude to me, because I was in a pretty foul mood and would not have endured that silently.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 29, 2020)

Since we're venting about shitty drivers: a nuclear explosion of unfathomable magnitude will be registered on the richter scale if I catch myself behind_ one more_ turd who thinks that going ten under in the left lane is acceptable driving etiquette.

For the love of God, take that ass to either the center or the right lane.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 29, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Since we're venting about shitty drivers: a nuclear explosion of unfathomable magnitude will be registered on the richter scale if I catch myself behind_ one more_ turd who thinks that going ten under in the left lane is acceptable driving etiquette.
> 
> For the love of God, take that ass to either the center or the right lane.



And then they get all pissy when you pass them on the right.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 29, 2020)

Since the day I was born, in the eyes of many people including my family, I'm either a nuisance, a burden, in the way, taking space, an inconvenience, useful, a runt, cookie-cutter, unlikeable, undermined, treated facetiously, neglected, abused, disowned, manipulated, a "monster", "evil", "ist/phobic", etc, and it's been weighing down on me that I'm trying my hardest in this modern age to find some sort of happiness within myself through both good and self-destructive/regressive ways. I honestly sometimes wish I never had this life, but at the same time I do, because life, and the interests/hobbies I love is also like a gift, but this gift came with a bag of shit that a lot of others also got, but a lot of others didn't and got lucky.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Since the day I was born, in the eyes of many people including my family, I'm either a nuisance, a burden, in the way, taking space, an inconvenience, useful, a runt, cookie-cutter, unlikeable, undermined, treated facetiously, neglected, abused, disowned, manipulated, a "monster", "evil", "ist/phobic", etc, and it's been weighing down on me that I'm trying my hardest in this modern age to find some sort of happiness within myself through both good and self-destructive/regressive ways. I honestly sometimes wish I never had this life, but at the same time I do, because life, and the interests/hobbies I love is also like a gift, but this gift came with a bag of shit that a lot of others also got, but a lot of others didn't and got lucky.



How is your creativity? I know one of my biggest coping mechanisms is to try use those experiences/traumas and turn them into writing or artistic symbolism of some kind. I'm not sure if there are mediums in which you dabble.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> How is your creativity? I know one of my biggest coping mechanisms is to try use those experiences/traumas and turn them into writing or artistic symbolism of some kind. I'm not sure if there are mediums in which you dabble.


Shitty. My creativity is only in my mind, since I have no skills whatsoever.

I'll have a dream of an amazing metal riff I heard, and I'll lose it when I wake up when I really wanted it to be mine and written down, but I don't have a guitar for certain parts or sounds that stick with me outside of the dream, which sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 30, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Since the day I was born, in the eyes of many people including my family, I'm either a nuisance, a burden, in the way, taking space, an inconvenience, useful, a runt, cookie-cutter, unlikeable, undermined, treated facetiously, neglected, abused, disowned, manipulated, a "monster", "evil", "ist/phobic", etc, and it's been weighing down on me that I'm trying my hardest in this modern age to find some sort of happiness within myself through both good and self-destructive/regressive ways. I honestly sometimes wish I never had this life, but at the same time I do, because life, and the interests/hobbies I love is also like a gift, but this gift came with a bag of shit that a lot of others also got, but a lot of others didn't and got lucky.



I share the same premier goal as you do: to find some sort of inner happiness (and maybe a purpose while I'm at it). This isn't easy because there's no definitive 'how to' manual for it.

Negative people are a vampiric drain on the precious reserves of grit, determination, and hope (what I collectively refer to as "life fuel") that each individual has stored within them. While you can gain more life fuel via material resource accumulation (for example, more money can help you reduce or even eliminate the emotional stress that comes from a precarious financial situation), obtaining new pieces of profoundly useful knowledge, or meeting goals that you set for yourself (this is imperative to maintain a healthy measure of self-esteem), these reserves are not unlimited fundamentally. Everyone has their breaking point so it's absolutely vital that you guard this life fuel jealously and expend it in the most efficient and cost-effective method possible.

Unless you truly embody all of the disparaging things that people say about you, I'd pay their shitty commentary no heed and reduce contact with folks like that as soon as humanly possible. With each nonsensical complaint, piece of useless criticism, or any other negative remark that you let worm its way into the deepest recesses of your psyche, a bit more life fuel is lost. You lose a little more hope, your self-esteem takes a tiny hit, or a fragment of your internal drive is chipped away. As the most important common denominator in anything that you do, you have a born-given right to dictate who maintains an active presence in your life and whose opinions about things that you believe, say, or do are valuable. Use this right to keep people like this from stealing your life fuel. They sure as shit aren't giving any of it back to you when they pilfer it.

Here, take me for example: there are lots of people on FAF who probably think that I'm just this sort of terribly sexist, racist, transphobic, or some other awful "-ist" or "-phobe" thing.

And realistically, who could blame them? I don't conduct myself in the most mature way here, I'm pretty blunt and a bit of a dick at times when dealing with other users, and I've been very vocal in my less-than-stellar opinion on the accepted political positions that a huge portion of furry culture subscribes to. A lot of people here only see an antagonistic ball of misdirected fury that's energized by ignorance and poor impulse control.

But they don't get to see my humanity.

They weren't there when I gave money to two internet friends a few weeks ago when they ran into financial troubles.

They weren't there two months ago when I felt _enormous _guilt for firing a guy from my place of employment when I caught him personally pocketing the monies from store transactions because he was struggling financially.

They weren't there four months ago when I stopped my vehicle to help some random guy push his broken down white 3rd generation Ford Ranger out of a busy intersection and through an underpass. I offered him my last tow of the year but he humbly declined it.

They aren't around when I let obviously cash-strapped people off the hook for taped-over brake lights or non-operational wipe blade arms when they're trying to get their yearly vehicle inspections.

I usually don't make a mention of disclosing these things to internet strangers because I don't need other people, especially random internet people, to assign a particular measurement of value to my intrinsic worth or to verify some component of my moral compass. I don't do this stuff for clout. I do it because I believe in doing rather than saying and showing rather than telling. The world should be a better place but I know it isn't, so I do my part to make it just a little less shitty for everyone each and every day using a variety of different methods. I do these things reflexively and without much thought because it's simply who I am. In most cases, to attempt to assist other people and even random animals (I have given so much food to odd stray dogs and cats in my life that it's really not even funny at this point) during my day-to-day life is as natural to me as breathing is to you. And it generally costs nothing but a minuscule time contribution on my part.

And you know what's even better? Despite all of the bitching and whining and reporting and blocking and the hilariously ineffective attempts at getting me banned and all of the shade that's lowkey been thrown my way from certain individuals native to certain Discord servers, none of it has negatively impacted my quality of life whatsoever.

The relationships between my most treasured online and IRL friends are still just as strong as they've ever been (my best online buddy is the polar opposite of me politically and I love him dearly despite those worldview differences) and the connection between my family members and I has not dimmed in the slightest (and in fact grew much stronger over the past year-and-a-half). I still eat like a king each and every night, I'm in decent health, and I haven't had a depressive episode in literally over a year. I still try to make the world a better place every day. The bank account just keeps growing and growing, the car just won't stop running despite being a shitty Pontiac product that's two decades old (fuck car notes), and I don't have debt collectors hounding me throughout the day. I could lose my job tomorrow and not even sweat it because I have the employability and skillset to snag a fresh one within the same field within a week tops. I can hang out for two or three months without pay right now and_ not even worry about a damn thing_. In fact, I ran this exact play when I was laid off back in April or so when the lockdowns were just getting started. I just sat around and played the fuck out of TES III: Morrowind before I got recalled back to work.

Lockdown? That was a vacation for me.

And could you believe that for every _1 _of my detractors on this platform, I've got at least 2 people on here and on Discord who actually enjoy my presence? I regularly become one of the hottest things in any online or IRL environment that I'm in because I'm fucking awesome to be around and I'm dreadfully hard to hate. Sounds like a big cope and a fat boast I know but I don't believe in anything less than true honesty when it's warranted or requested.

You only start worrying when people have a directly tangible impact on your life, man. Sanctimonious egghead internet windbags who can only drown me in words, admonishing finger-waggles, and snooty side-comments are useless people in my eyes. They're impotent. Useless and impotent people can talk all day on here about something that they believe in or want to happen but until they put up they can basically shut up.

Never stop fighting for that ultimate happiness goal of yours, keep advancing through life, keep meeting those smaller goals, and most importantly cut the toxic people out of your life.

They're worthless. Worthless people don't get a say in Lupus Et Revertetur's story. Worthless people don't get to jack Lupus Et Revertetur's life fuel because Lupus Et Revertetur needs it more.

I recommend carrying this mentality with you habitually. It's served me wonderfully over the last three years.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 30, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I share the same premier goal as you do: to find some sort of inner happiness (and maybe a purpose while I'm at it). This isn't easy because there's no definitive 'how to' manual for it.
> 
> Negative people are a vampiric drain on the precious reserves of grit, determination, and hope (what I collectively refer to as "life fuel") that each individual has stored within them. While you can gain more life fuel via material resource accumulation (for example, more money can help you reduce or even eliminate the emotional stress that comes from a precarious financial situation), obtaining new pieces of profoundly useful knowledge, or meeting goals that you set for yourself (this is imperative to maintain a healthy measure of self-esteem), these reserves are not unlimited fundamentally. Everyone has their breaking point so it's absolutely vital that you guard this life fuel jealously and expend it in the most efficient and cost-effective method possible.
> 
> ...


You admit yourself that you don't really act mature here and are somewhat of a dick. If you fix that about yourself, many are willing to forgive and move on. You can't complain that people here don't see your humanity when you treat them like they don't have any humanity of their own.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2020)

effed with worky stuff atm


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 30, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I share the same premier goal as you do: to find some sort of inner happiness (and maybe a purpose while I'm at it). This isn't easy because there's no definitive 'how to' manual for it.
> 
> Negative people are a vampiric drain on the precious reserves of grit, determination, and hope (what I collectively refer to as "life fuel") that each individual has stored within them. While you can gain more life fuel via material resource accumulation (for example, more money can help you reduce or even eliminate the emotional stress that comes from a precarious financial situation), obtaining new pieces of profoundly useful knowledge, or meeting goals that you set for yourself (this is imperative to maintain a healthy measure of self-esteem), these reserves are not unlimited fundamentally. Everyone has their breaking point so it's absolutely vital that you guard this life fuel jealously and expend it in the most efficient and cost-effective method possible.
> 
> ...


I don't usually use this thread for my own purposes, but I want to echo something @VeeStars pointed out.

I can superficially agree with not letting internet randos and negative people in real life dictate how you feel, but there is more going on here than what you saying. 

I definitely hope you're a better person in real life and elsewhere online than you are here to people outside your immediate circle, but it's stretch to ask people to see you in better light here when you make a point of being a "dick" to them. I feel most people see your humanity here; they just don't how you treat them. You definitely have a right to say what you want, within the rules here, but it is wrong and, pragmatically, unreasonable to demand respect and understanding from them when you show utter disrespect to them unprompted.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 30, 2020)

This is a vent thread, yes?


----------



## Balskarr (Nov 30, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I share the same premier goal as you do: to find some sort of inner happiness (and maybe a purpose while I'm at it). This isn't easy because there's no definitive 'how to' manual for it.
> 
> Negative people are a vampiric drain on the precious reserves of grit, determination, and hope (what I collectively refer to as "life fuel") that each individual has stored within them. While you can gain more life fuel via material resource accumulation (for example, more money can help you reduce or even eliminate the emotional stress that comes from a precarious financial situation), obtaining new pieces of profoundly useful knowledge, or meeting goals that you set for yourself (this is imperative to maintain a healthy measure of self-esteem), these reserves are not unlimited fundamentally. Everyone has their breaking point so it's absolutely vital that you guard this life fuel jealously and expend it in the most efficient and cost-effective method possible.
> 
> ...


You really do remind me of one of my closest friends. Keep being you. Stay golden.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 30, 2020)

Rimna said:


> This is a vent thread, yes?


you're giving me acid reflux


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 30, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> you're giving me acid reflux
> View attachment 95193



Stomach acids are no bueno. I've heard baking soda diluted in water helps.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 30, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Since the day I was born, in the eyes of many people including my family, I'm either a nuisance, a burden, in the way, taking space, an inconvenience, useful, a runt, cookie-cutter, unlikeable, undermined, treated facetiously, neglected, abused, disowned, manipulated, a "monster", "evil", "ist/phobic", etc, and it's been weighing down on me that I'm trying my hardest in this modern age to find some sort of happiness within myself through both good and self-destructive/regressive ways. I honestly sometimes wish I never had this life, but at the same time I do, because life, and the interests/hobbies I love is also like a gift, but this gift came with a bag of shit that a lot of others also got, but a lot of others didn't and got lucky.



When I was 6th grade, my teachers would tell me that I'll never be able to graduate primary school, let alone enter a good high school. 
They bragged about how merciful they are, how they'd let me pass class with the bare minimum grade, because it is "shameful" for a 12 year old to fail his classes.
2 years ago I graduated my master's degree with full honors, I was on third place from all the graduates. According to my "superiors", I was never to make it to highschool.

When I was 15, a few neurologist and neurosurgeons told me I'd be lucky if I can sit up on my own, let alone be able to walk on my own. Having full motor skills? Pfft, nah, they told me I can forget about those - it was life in bed for me. I'm almost 30 now, and I can walk and do physical activities just fine.

Fuck them to hell. People who treat you like you're shit, are worthless. Everyone who's ever told you that you're useless - they are useless themselves, they project themselves on you. I was better off alone than with people who destroyed my psyche. Mental oppression is a nightmare.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 1, 2020)

When you finally have the will and inspiration to create
But you have to sleep for work
Q_Q


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 1, 2020)

It's annoying to hear someone go on about something that sounds random at first but quickly turns out to be their oddly specific fetish. Listeners then feel like they've been tricked into a sexual topic in a very awkward way. Please don't do that.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 1, 2020)

Rimna said:


> When I was 6th grade, my teachers would tell me that I'll never be able to graduate primary school, let alone enter a good high school.
> They bragged about how merciful they are, how they'd let me pass class with the bare minimum grade, because it is "shameful" for a 12 year old to fail his classes.
> 2 years ago I graduated my master's degree with full honors, I was on third place from all the graduates. According to my "superiors", I was never to make it to highschool.
> 
> ...


If this didn't inspire me a bit I don't know what will.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Dec 1, 2020)

Is this just small things 
Or can I put downright depressing shit on here?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 1, 2020)

The perfect gaslighting example doll set:












My grandma used to have these lying around her house. XD


----------



## Rayd (Dec 1, 2020)

something that bothers me sometimes is the acknowledgement that eventually i will yearn for companionship, and the problem with that would be since i've lived much of my life keeping to myself and not letting anyone in my personal space, i don't know if i could ever comfortably share that space with anybody else. so i wonder how i will deal with that situation when it presents itself. cause right now it just feels like one of those things i wouldn't be able to do much about.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 1, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> something that bothers me sometimes is the acknowledgement that eventually i will yearn for companionship, and the problem with that would be since i've lived much of my life keeping to myself and not letting anyone in my personal space, i don't know if i could ever comfortably share that space with anybody else. so i wonder how i will deal with that situation when it presents itself. cause right now it just feels like one of those things i wouldn't be able to do much about.


I mean, I think the thing that doesn't get communicated about relationships is that they are spontaneous and at times awkward. I don't think  whoever you eventually wind up with is going to be judging how you react every little thing. When you find someone you click with, you'll probably share enough of your past and experiences that they being understanding of where you're coming from and help you through any difficulties. Clear communication between the two of you will probably help as well too.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 1, 2020)

Draakc from State Farm said:


> Is this just small things
> Or can I put downright depressing shit on here?


Anything you want!


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 1, 2020)

Well.....I just had a 12 hour work day virtually without break and found out 2 people from our office were let go....without prior notice and no severance. They have no job as of 4pm today and had no idea. Really starting to hate my company


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Dec 1, 2020)

okay so I finished my house and stated a trip mine 
I think that's about it fo today (my battery is almost dead)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 2, 2020)

I didn't invite them, but Jealousy, Self-Doubt, Obsession, Loneliness, and Anxiety are all having a fucking orgy in my head.
Oh, and they even invited Insomnia.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 2, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I didn't invite them, but Jealousy, Self-Doubt, Obsession, Loneliness, and Anxiety are all having a fucking orgy in my head.
> Oh, and they even invited Insomnia.



The others seem pretty normal but I haven't really felt obsession. 
What does Obsession want? 
Maybe I secretly have it too?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 2, 2020)

I can't wait for news to die down over a certain someone in the states. 
Mom and her BF (whom is American) never seem to have anything else to talk about and any time there is an update, they make sure to fill me in like I'm thrilled to join in on their laugh.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 2, 2020)

About to go to bed and I can't remember if I've taken the ibuprofen or if I was just thinking of the time that I took the ibuprofen... 

I'd hate to go another day of work with painful kneecaps...
But I also don't want to experience any ill side effects from accidentally taking two...
_*HUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH*_


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 2, 2020)

Bothers the fuck out of me that I end up here because I can't have a normal life like most other relatives, so I'm like a fucking loser on a furry forum getting into quarrels and wasting my time for what could have otherwise been considered a "life".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 2, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> The others seem pretty normal but I haven't really felt obsession.
> What does Obsession want?
> Maybe I secretly have it too?


Same as Jealousy, really.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 2, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Bothers the fuck out of me that I end up here because I can't have a normal life like most other relatives, so I'm like a fucking loser on a furry forum getting into quarrels and wasting my time for what could have otherwise been considered a "life".


How much do you want a "normal life"? For most people I know, their lives are primarily about eating and reproducing... the same thing that amoebas do. The further I deviate from that life script, the more I enjoy myself. Although I do think quarreling is not the best use of anyone's time, unless you're doing it to solve real problems.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 2, 2020)

Some dildohead parked their car in fron of my house. Excuse me? GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 2, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Some dildohead parked their car in fron of my house. Excuse me? GET OFF MY LAWN!


That's how it starts. You can't show any leeway with these sorts of people. Go show them who's boss.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 2, 2020)

You know what is annoying. Really annoying. Coming home dead tired after a 12hr day to see your SO and their mother watching shows for hours while you have to keep killing yourself taking care of trash, dishes, and other household tasks they have far more time and energy to take care of but dont bother with.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 2, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Some dildohead parked their car in fron of my house. Excuse me? GET OFF MY LAWN!



Claim the car as your own.

If it's on your property then clearly they don't want it anymore.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 2, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Claim the car as your own.
> 
> If it's on your property then clearly they don't want it anymore.



I don't want it, either!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 2, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Bothers the fuck out of me that I end up here because I can't have a normal life like most other relatives, so I'm like a fucking loser on a furry forum getting into quarrels and wasting my time for what could have otherwise been considered a "life".


I feel like wasting my time saying this and this is another antic, but if this is genuine, eh.

I don't really know what your personal or professional goals are, but if you really feel like your life is horrible, why not take advantage of the pandemic to turn things around? I don't know what's going on with you on the personal front, but professionally a lot of organizations are hiring on an expedited basis if you're looking for work. Many organizations will also pay attention to employees coming onboard during the pandemic because they may view they as their most dedicated workers. Promotion opportunities may be available. Once you have your professional and financial situation together, you can worry about other things in your personal life.

As for the forums, I'm not going to speak on what you argue here so you internalize this better, but maybe you may want to be on here less so you work on your life. I've made some good friends on the forums, but they aren't my life and they shouldn't be anybody's life. Alternatively, trying to get along people and not deliberately pushing their berserk button could net you a decent support community to cheer you on to better things.


----------



## soulbox (Dec 2, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> You know what is annoying. Really annoying. Coming home dead tired after a 12hr day to see your SO and their mother watching shows for hours while you have to keep killing yourself taking care of trash, dishes, and other household tasks they have far more time and energy to take care of but dont bother with.


I'm sorry but that ain't right...
You should talk to them. Or dump them.


----------



## soulbox (Dec 2, 2020)

vent uh..... sometimes I feel like nothing. But that's okay I guess cause... I don't really have to be something. I should learn to be at peace with that nothingness.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 2, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> You know what is annoying. Really annoying. Coming home dead tired after a 12hr day to see your SO and their mother watching shows for hours while you have to keep killing yourself taking care of trash, dishes, and other household tasks they have far more time and energy to take care of but dont bother with.


If you're paying all the bills, you need to have a civil talk with them about taking on some responsibilities. 


zerotwo said:


> vent uh..... sometimes I feel like nothing. But that's okay I guess cause... I don't really have to be something. I should learn to be at peace with that nothingness.


There is that, but you need to know if you what you think you want to be first, then take it from there.


----------



## soulbox (Dec 2, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> If you're paying all the bills, you need to have a civil talk with them about taking on some responsibilities.
> 
> There is that, but you need to know if you what you think you want to be first, then take it from there.


Yeah... I have no idea what I want to be. :U I don't even have a career in mind.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 2, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Yeah... I have no idea what I want to be. :U I don't even have a career in mind.


A good place to start is to consider what you're passionate about and or what you are good at. 

For me, it was mathematics and computers.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 2, 2020)

I have so much fucking trauma that I've given up trying to explain my life.






Damn I want it to end.

My neighbours are horrible people who are making my life hell because they don't understand me and are 

Fuck.

I am going into care

My dad is getting too old to care for me, I'm a crippled autistic and mentally ill wreak and I have given up


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 2, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> I'm sorry but that ain't right...
> You should talk to them. Or dump them.


I moved in with her and it is her mom's place so the authority on the status quo is less in my hands than I would like. They have their own problems and I am not guilt free when it comes to messes, I will freely admit that. It just drives me up the wall when I see them get to sit down and be care free enjoying themselves on a semi-regular basis while after long days and long commutes I remain the only person in the house trying to get things taken care of late into the night (9pm or later). A talk does need to happen but I have too much to do today to make it happen


----------



## soulbox (Dec 2, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> I moved in with her and it is her mom's place so the authority on the status quo is less in my hands than I would like. They have their own problems and I am not guilt free when it comes to messes, I will freely admit that. It just drives me up the wall when I see them get to sit down and be care free enjoying themselves on a semi-regular basis while after long days and long commutes I remain the only person in the house trying to get things taken care of late into the night (9pm or later). A talk does need to happen but I have too much to do today to make it happen


That's the thing man. Sure sometimes you have your own mess, but they have their mess too. And they're not cleaning up after themselves. It's so one-sided and that's not okay. They're not being responsible. Relationships require both parties to make the effort and they're not making any. at least that's how I see things.

I would give them a good talking to. But yeah, only when you're ready. Don't stress yourself out even more.



Miles Marsalis said:


> A good place to start is to consider what you're passionate about and or what you are good at.
> 
> For me, it was mathematics and computers.


I feel like I have a lot of interests, but no passions I guess? I thought drawing would be my main thing, but quarantine proved to me that I don't really like drawing all day that much. >.> I'm also into graphic design and web design but I don't know.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 3, 2020)

Still kinda haunted by the old lady's dry, cracked, finger that had skin worse than a neglectful dads old, yellowed foot callouses. Dried blood around the fingernail.

Poor woman for having to live with it.
Poor me for having to receive her cash from her flaky/shedding/bloodied hand.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh lord it's so windy but like dry windy, my eyes are crying and my lips are disintegrating


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 3, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> That's the thing man. Sure sometimes you have your own mess, but they have their mess too. And they're not cleaning up after themselves. It's so one-sided and that's not okay. They're not being responsible. Relationships require both parties to make the effort and they're not making any. at least that's how I see things.
> 
> I would give them a good talking to. But yeah, only when you're ready. Don't stress yourself out even more.
> 
> ...


I should have cropped the quote but it's early and it's a hassle on my phone.

Anyway, you've got graphic design and web design, possibly art as a sideline. That isn't shabby. Do you have formal education in any those areas, like a college education and or boot camp development course?


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 3, 2020)

The hammer drill for I use for work just died.....so I have to buy a new one.... for like $180.....and will not be reimbursed


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 3, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> The hammer drill for I use for work just died.....so I have to buy a new one.... for like $180.....and will not be reimbursed


Update, with some pokey jiggery it works again....for now


----------



## soulbox (Dec 3, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I should have cropped the quote but it's early and it's a hassle on my phone.
> 
> Anyway, you've got graphic design and web design, possibly art as a sideline. That isn't shabby. Do you have formal education in any those areas, like a college education and or boot camp development course?


Nah, I'm mostly self-taught. But I'm going to take a graphic design class next semester.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 3, 2020)

modfox said:


> Hmmm so you throw up in the bed and house owner yells at you for ruining her matress instead of asking if you’re allright


People like that make me wanna scream


----------



## ben909 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Update, with some pokey jiggery it works again....for now


So what was not working on it then, if you know what fixed it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2020)

I feel like I'm secretly seen as unlikable by a large number of furries.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 3, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I feel like I'm secretly seen as unlikable by a large number of furries.


I feel the same way, except for those I want to be friends with. And even if people do not make it obvious, I wish they were at least honest or talk to me, so I can have some closure.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 3, 2020)

ben909 said:


> So what was not working on it then, if you know what fixed it


Chuck was locked in place. I basically unscrewed it for the main part of the drill, took off a couple pieces, thoroughly coated it in lubricant and realigned everything back together. Took a few minutes to tighten and loosen it and it seems to have fixed it for now


----------



## soulbox (Dec 4, 2020)

Vent time again. I feel like I don’t belong anywhere. The reasoning for this is kinda a touchy subject, so I’m not gonna explain it here but yeah. .w. Aw well. I guess I don’t really have to belong anywhere.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 4, 2020)

I wish the world would just cave in or reset already.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 4, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I feel like I'm secretly seen as unlikable by a large number of furries.



I don't unlike you.
But, then again, I could also be one of the unlikable ones.
We have to stick together!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 4, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I wish the world would just cave in or reset already.



If there was a reset button, I would push it.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 4, 2020)

I went to my physical therapist yesterday, and I found out my body is basically a dad joke. I have chronic pain in one side of my body, and the issue might be that my left glutes (or is that just a singular glute?) are weak, so it sets off a whole chain reaction of muscle imbalances. Things are pulling to one side when they should not be. In other words, I'm half-assing everything I do.

But seriously, I did a bunch of strengthening exercises and now the left side of my ass is so goddamn sore.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 4, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Nah, I'm mostly self-taught. But I'm going to take a graphic design class next semester.


I was wiped after work yesterday, so I didn't respond here as quickly as I should have. I feel this is a technical discussion so I will DM you about this at lunch, if that's okay.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 4, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I feel like I'm secretly seen as unlikable by a large number of furries.


I mean, I'm still waiting for you message me.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 4, 2020)

I go inside public stores for shopping, and notice the sign on the front doors that explain how a mask is required to enter. I always bring one with me when I go out. I keep several spares in my car, in case I forget, but the minute I go inside, there is always at least several people who are not doing anything to cover their face, despite the store's insisting they do. I've seen parents and their children both without masks.

I'm tired of seeing people in my own country act like this is an infringement on their freedoms for just being told, "This disease is dangerous. Please wear something to cover your face to reduce the risk of you or others being harmed" It's not against your freedoms, and it's not that much effort.

People think, "why wear a mask and wash my hands if I just stay 6ft away from others when out in public?. I'm not going to catch it."

This is the same as thinking "Why wear a seatbelt if I have an airbag? Actually, I can just be more careful driving anyway, so I don't need either really, and therefore neither do the people riding in the car with me"


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 4, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I go inside public stores for shopping, and notice the sign on the front doors that explain how a mask is required to enter. I always bring one with me when I go out. I keep several spares in my car, in case I forget, but the minute I go inside, there is always at least several people who are not doing anything to cover their face, despite the store's insisting they do. I've seen parents and their children both without masks.
> 
> I'm tired of seeing people in my own country act like this is an infringement on their freedoms for just being told, "This disease is dangerous. Please wear something to cover your face to reduce the risk of you or others being harmed" It's not against your freedoms, and it's not that much effort.
> 
> ...



It's kinda frustrating because, since there are vaccines now, we're in the final stretch of the war on the virus. 

People catching it and dying now have the same bad fortune as soldiers killed on the 10th of November in 1918.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's kinda frustrating because, since there are vaccines now, we're in the final stretch of the war on the virus.
> 
> People catching it and dying now have the same bad fortune as soldiers killed on the 10th of November in 1918.


I'm glad they have vaccines, but still, I'm upset by how many people have been lost to this, both in my own country and worldwide. It's also frustrating that while they may have a mask on, they aren't wearing it properly, especially the ones who don't have it covering their nose, or just have it covering their chin or even worse, hanging around their neck. I've seen people do this in my own workplace, including my manager on occassions.......and our job was serving food to people.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 4, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, I'm still waiting for you message me.


I'm still waiting for your Discord :3


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Dec 4, 2020)

Between the pandemic, the risk of my workplace shutting down, and having to help my parents get back on their feet and maintain stability, I'm personally at a loss. Things are breaking down constantly, things constantly need to be fixed. My job feels like jail with the place only working at less-than-full operation and having almost nothing to do for most of the day, and my team is being micro-managed to ensure we aren't slacking...even when there's nothing to do.

Most would think this is a perk, but it's a sign of a slow crawl downward. Lay offs were announced this week and I wasn't part of the cut, but the risk is still there. I don't know if my job will still be there in January. There are too many unknowns, and that scares me. I've been looking for a new job with at least an equal pay to what I'm making, but I continue to get turned down. On top of that, having to deal with repairs for an old, rotting house and listen to my parents fight every other night is eating away at my sanity. I'm trying my hardest to maintain my composure, but the only thing I really look forward to anymore is going to sleep. It's a temporary time away from my troubles.

I feel as though I'm not doing enough, but it certainly feels like I'm doing the best that I can. It's been difficult.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 4, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Vent time again. I feel like I don’t belong anywhere. The reasoning for this is kinda a touchy subject, so I’m not gonna explain it here but yeah. .w. Aw well. I guess I don’t really have to belong anywhere.


I feel that. Wish I could share something that could help, but I'm at a loss for that, too. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 5, 2020)

Just when I think I'm in the clear, I'm spending yet another day being told what I'm doing wrong. -w-

They are too quick to defend each other... Second associate shows up late but instead of chewing her out for being late, I'm being chewed out by the manager for opening the store without her being there first.  I didn't even know that was a rule, and considering that there were 3 associates in the store at opening, I don't even see how this is an issue.

_"Hey, Tyra, when you see that it's busy, you need to open on the second register" _
**Blinks, looking at the other 3 associates all standing behind the counter in front of those registers, not doing anything...and the huge stack of scratch cards covering the entire counterspace**

Already had that one person try and give me THEIR job to do, but instead of going after the associate that has been there for much longer than me, it's my fault/misunderstanding, and I need to refer back to the main manager that taught me because I clearly am remembering my responsibilities wrong. They totally weren't being malicious or intentionally miscommunicating that I am responsible for their sections, nope. U_U I don't even care about doing extra work if it means killing time.

Same person calls off with the weekend flu for the fifth time in the past month and a half. Even then they're calling off almost every second day. Pretty sure they're secretly a stoner and just know how to cover up the smell. Either that or they're such a people pleaser that they will agree with everything you say. Maybe both?

There is an annoying schedule that specifies which cashier is on cash and which one is on the floor... I get confused because instead of going 1, 2, 3, 4, it's listed as :1,2 and 1,2, BUT 1 isn't actually always the first cashier and 2 isn't always the second cashier! What times these cashiers take effect? They didn't specify either. Now they've finally (after 2 months) just tried to accommodate me by making it easier to read. But then I was told something else by the manager. So when I asked for clarity (is this supposed to be 4:00 or 4:30, because the other day you told me to go at 4:30) they said "You're STILL confused???". YOU JUST TOLD ME ONE THING AND THEN CHANGED YOUR ANSWER, YES I'M CONFUSED. WHY ARE THESE TIMES CHANGING, I NEED TO KNOW THIS SO I CAN LEARN HOW THINGS RUN AROUND HERE.

And even when I'm on cash, I'm now suddenly being voluntold by one associate that I need to stay there, despite conflicting with the schedule, and then the other associate comes over saying '_if you're not supposed to be here then you don't need to be here.._.'. *Okay*. '_But stay here for 6 hours anyway because the person that is supposed to be here is slacking in the back room and we're not gonna enforce it_'. BD ......

Oh yea. And after finding an efficient way of checking for inventory in the back, I'm told to do it the hard way. 

Can never just find a job that is ever straightforward. You'd think Canada would have plenty of online jobs open up after covid, but nope. _*Ugh...*_

I could deal with the gossip and drama of walmart, but this is slowly sending me back to the days of highschool anxiety: where I thought every laugh was targeted at me and every nearby conversation was about me when it obviously wasn't true. I'm not letting myself sink back into that, man. I'll quit voluntarily before that happens.


----------



## pastelbomber (Dec 6, 2020)

i'm fed up of my sensory issues being brushed under the rug at my college. I wish they'd simply be more considerate of disabled people and wouldn't make us sit under eye streamingly bright lights and with noisy students. I get that a teacher can't control students, but I find it really difficult to concentrate on what the teachers are saying when there's a lot of noise, not to mention the horrible electrical high pitched buzzing everywhere outside of campus and in the main area that makes me feel like my head is about to split open.

It's just really disheartening when I ask for some adaptations to be made that I know they can do - such as, dimming the lights in the classrooms, asking for quiet concentrated study, enforcing social distancing protocols and making masks mandatory in classrooms. And they don't. 

I find it ironic how institutions brag about how they're disability inclusive but as soon as a disabled person brings issues to their attention they simply go "ah, well there's nothing we can do about it! sorry, kiddo!" I'm fed up of being brushed off and treated as a pet. I just want you to dim the fucking lights a bit and tell classmates to quieten down so I can follow along in classes, at the very least!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 6, 2020)

pastelbomber said:


> i'm fed up of my sensory issues being brushed under the rug at my college. I wish they'd simply be more considerate of disabled people and wouldn't make us sit under eye streamingly bright lights and with noisy students. I get that a teacher can't control students, but I find it really difficult to concentrate on what the teachers are saying when there's a lot of noise, not to mention the horrible electrical high pitched buzzing everywhere outside of campus and in the main area that makes me feel like my head is about to split open.
> 
> It's just really disheartening when I ask for some adaptations to be made that I know they can do - such as, dimming the lights in the classrooms, asking for quiet concentrated study, enforcing social distancing protocols and making masks mandatory in classrooms. And they don't.
> 
> I find it ironic how institutions brag about how they're disability inclusive but as soon as a disabled person brings issues to their attention they simply go "ah, well there's nothing we can do about it! sorry, kiddo!" I'm fed up of being brushed off and treated as a pet. I just want you to dim the fucking lights a bit and tell classmates to quieten down so I can follow along in classes, at the very least!



This!!! Especially in public schools!!!! One kid is chewing gum, one keeps sniffling, the lights are too bright, the projector sheets are old and faded and I have to sit in the back. People texting or talking to people beside them, some mouthing words and having entire conversations as though they can read lips. 

My college experience wasn't any better. I'm sorry you have to go through this. You'd think for the cost of tuition they'd take these things more seriously. :/


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 6, 2020)

Distance learning FTW

kind of


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 6, 2020)

I need a new job. Tired of being continually understaffed, and then the people they do hire end up being good for shit. And then they complain about the least important shit not getting done while  completely ignoring important issues.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 6, 2020)

pastelbomber said:


> i'm fed up of my sensory issues being brushed under the rug at my college. I wish they'd simply be more considerate of disabled people and wouldn't make us sit under eye streamingly bright lights and with noisy students. I get that a teacher can't control students, but I find it really difficult to concentrate on what the teachers are saying when there's a lot of noise, not to mention the horrible electrical high pitched buzzing everywhere outside of campus and in the main area that makes me feel like my head is about to split open.
> 
> It's just really disheartening when I ask for some adaptations to be made that I know they can do - such as, dimming the lights in the classrooms, asking for quiet concentrated study, enforcing social distancing protocols and making masks mandatory in classrooms. And they don't.
> 
> I find it ironic how institutions brag about how they're disability inclusive but as soon as a disabled person brings issues to their attention they simply go "ah, well there's nothing we can do about it! sorry, kiddo!" I'm fed up of being brushed off and treated as a pet. I just want you to dim the fucking lights a bit and tell classmates to quieten down so I can follow along in classes, at the very least!


Are you in the US? I don't want to give too much personal information away, but I know the inner workings of one large US university. The fact is, they basically don't care about students with disabilities unless a lawsuit happens. Some people do care, but the ones making the decisions really only do lip service until their budget is threatened.

Talk to a lawyer if you can. Find out if there are grounds to sue. I guarantee you won't have to actually go that far. But if you have a legal basis, and the administration knows this, and they know you know, they will fall over themselves to fix the problem.


----------



## pastelbomber (Dec 7, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Are you in the US? I don't want to give too much personal information away, but I know the inner workings of one large US university. The fact is, they basically don't care about students with disabilities unless a lawsuit happens. Some people do care, but the ones making the decisions really only do lip service until their budget is threatened.
> 
> Talk to a lawyer if you can. Find out if there are grounds to sue. I guarantee you won't have to actually go that far. But if you have a legal basis, and the administration knows this, and they know you know, they will fall over themselves to fix the problem.


I'm not in the United States, but thank you for the advice!


----------



## InfinityZ (Dec 7, 2020)

So, i was actually gonna make a thread about this, but i decided to move it on here... I've been away from this forum site for like a year i guess, and i decided to come back on here recently to see if i'd be able to interact with people on here again, that's actually the main purpose as to why i'm on here in the first place. But then i remember that i used to post few things on here as threads, and some topics are just pointless and very stupid because of my own depression, and the worst thing is that i can't even delete them. I could've make threads that are more interesting, but the thing is, i don't exactly know if what i post will actually be interesting to anyone, or if it would somehow trigger anyone or break the rules with wrong choices of words or anything since i'm not a native English speaker. 

It's one of the reasons why i've been away from this forum, i just don't wanna make stupid threads that could bring any kind of drama or negativity onto here. I do always try to think twice before posting anything, but also always ended up thinking for like thousand of times in hesitations and then mess it up anyway, which i really hate it as well. But i will try to post things that are more positive and creative, if they would actually be for you guys i guess. Overall i just feel stupid for posting things that are so dumb and make such bad moves. 

I hope this isn't just another stupid rant.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 7, 2020)

InfinityZ said:


> So, i was actually gonna make a thread about this, but i decided to move it on here... I've been away from this forum site for like a year i guess, and i decided to come back on here recently to see if i'd be able to interact with people on here again, that's actually the main purpose as to why i'm on here in the first place. But then i remember that i used to post few things on here as threads, and some topics are just pointless and very stupid because of my own depression, and the worst thing is that i can't even delete them. I could've make threads that are more interesting, but the thing is, i don't exactly know if what i post will actually be interesting to anyone, or if it would somehow trigger anyone or break the rules with wrong choices of words or anything since i'm not a native English speaker. It's one of the reasons why i've been away from this forum, i just don't wanna make stupid threads that could bring any kind of drama or negativity onto here. I do always try to think twice before posting anything, but also always ended up thinking for like thousand of times in hesitations and then mess it up anyway, which i really hate it as well. But i will try to post things that are more positive and creative, if they would actually be for you guys i guess. Overall i just feel stupid for posting things that are so dumb and make such bad moves. I hope this isn't just another stupid rant.


FWIW, your English is way way better than any second language I can speak.

But don't worry too much about what you post. Sometimes I pour my heart into a post, and I don't think anyone even reads it. But I go back and it's helpful to me because I like to get inside my own head. So if no one else likes my posts, at least I do, most of the time.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 7, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I feel like I'm secretly seen as unlikable by a large number of furries.


I’ve learnt to just ignore it, I know I’ll always be disliked and I decided to try not to please everyone but for those who care about me, does not mean I won’t offer some respect to randoms, just means that if someone shows to not like me, they near seemingly vanish from my mind and I never acknowledge them, but not block them.
I don’t flat out ignore them if they directly talk to me, but I never talk to them first.


----------



## InfinityZ (Dec 7, 2020)

zandelux said:


> FWIW, your English is way way better than any second language I can speak.
> 
> But don't worry too much about what you post. Sometimes I pour my heart into a post, and I don't think anyone even reads it. But I go back and it's helpful to me because I like to get inside my own head. So if no one else likes my posts, at least I do, most of the time.


I guess. But there have been many times where i've been told "Hey, this is wrong." or "Why should i know about that?" or something like that, and it just makes me feel bad because i'd be like "I did something wrong AGAIN?". It also makes me want to give up on socializing with people because apparently my social skill is just extremely terrible.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 7, 2020)

InfinityZ said:


> I guess. But there have been many times where i've been told "Hey, this is wrong." or "Why should i know about that?" or something like that, and it just makes me feel bad because i'd be like "I did something wrong AGAIN?". It also makes me want to give up on socializing with people because apparently my social skill is just extremely terrible.


I have plenty of those times too. But the good news for me is, I can always find a few people who struggle like me. We're like the Island of Misfit Toys from that old Christmas movie. So maybe you can find the right people too? Just don't waste time on people who won't be sympathetic to you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2020)

work >:{


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 7, 2020)

InfinityZ said:


> I guess. But there have been many times where i've been told "Hey, this is wrong." or "Why should i know about that?" or something like that, and it just makes me feel bad because i'd be like "I did something wrong AGAIN?". It also makes me want to give up on socializing with people because apparently my social skill is just extremely terrible.



Remember that there are a variety of characters on here, and that it's okay if not everyone is interested. Honestly, there are some threads that have been around for a long time that are getting revived years later. I've also had the experience of making threads, and then a second user makes an identical one, but they prefer the second one for whatever reason. XD 

It be complicated like that sometimes, but I'm sure you'll find the small handful to frequently connect with as long as you are active!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 8, 2020)

After all that's been going on, especially in recent times, the crimes against humanity, both domestic and foreign, with rampant corporate statism, and divided tyrannical groups, the rich need to be greatly fractionated.

I never thought I'd be saying this, but, you can be too wealthy, and if you are, chances are, you are most definitely a fucking evil human being who has an autocratic mentality. The sad part is, so many people have been duped into supporting this class they live under whether they realize it or not, by buying goods from multinational-multibillionaire corporations because you can no longer shop at others, or choose not to, or by standing against principles that oppose such ways of this class for causes they've been convinced are otherwise actually "good" for the general population. I realize that there's some things people have no control over because of tyrannical laws put into place, or having limited choices, causing them to funnel right back into the hands of all these very powerful people of various industries, so I don't fully blame us as a society for everything happening, especially having been gaslit into supporting ideals that would eventually and ultimately put everyone into these positions of being disenfranchised in various ways, especially by believing in all the "wonderful" things this class says to get people to keep supporting what turns out to be against their own interests and well-being over a period of time; the relationship people have with their own country is much like an abusive relationship between a couple.

I will say though for those who are conscious about principles:

Being an imperialist doesn't make you a patriot.

Being anti-free speech doesn't mean you're protecting human rights.


And openly supporting any autocratic behaviors on behalf of and to other human beings gives the ruling class the greenlight to do more damage, having given your life over to them for sanctuary, and continuing to do so with respect that choices that can be made and independency have gotten increasingly slim.


That being said, nothing is simple, there's a balance, and civilizations will continue to fall and reform, until the end of time.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 8, 2020)

Sometimes, I wish I could go back in time and stop myself from going the path I did. I feel stupid.
Sometimes, I feel like it's too late to start over or at least try to improve myself.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 8, 2020)

One more day...
and I'm done the six day stretch. 
My legs are making things harder than it has to be. I'm slowly losing my posture. 
Probably gonna have to straighten my spine and do a whole lot of strengthening if/when I get them functioning again.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 9, 2020)

Nobody is my friend, I have none.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 9, 2020)

It's irritatingly confusing to me how some grown ass men don't like the idea of women being in the gaming community when almost half the video game characters we idolize are female. My sister keeps beating me at Smash, and I've been playing games for most of my life.

I'm angry of the thought of her getting bullied by a bunch of stubborn adults online just for wanting to play some shooters.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Nobody is my friend, I have none.



*Yet


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 9, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> You're in your 20s, so I wouldn't say things are set in stone. I've seen people older than you turn their lives around in a direction more desirable to them and with the your characteristic work ethic, I think you can too.



Well I don't know about that. And I'm 29 now, so...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 9, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Well I don't know about that. And I'm 29 now, so...


I mean, that is still young and are you're 30s, when you should really be nailing things down. But you're conscious of the problem and are taking steps to make change, so I don't worry about you too much in that department.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 9, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Well I don't know about that. And I'm 29 now, so...


It's never too late to try to change things in your life. I'm almost 32 and am preparing to try to make a radical change in my profession, one which will cut my income dramatically but leave me (hopefully) a lot happier and healthier. Both of my parents made numerous career changes in their lives, including my dad who learned a whole new field when he was 55. It took my mom into her early 60s to recognize some of her mental health problems and fix them, and her quality of life is so much better now.

If you know what you need to do, you're 90% of the way there already. Good luck!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 9, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> It's never too late to try to change things in your life. I'm almost 32 and am preparing to try to make a radical change in my profession, one which will cut my income dramatically but leave me (hopefully) a lot happier and healthier. Both of my parents made numerous career changes in their lives, including my dad who learned a whole new field when he was 55. It took my mom into her early 60s to recognize some of her mental health problems and fix them, and her quality of life is so much better now.
> 
> If you know what you need to do, you're 90% of the way there already. Good luck!


Thanks for sharing that with him.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Nobody is my friend, I have none.


If you ever need someone to vent or talk to you can message me. With two ear I can listen twice as well as I speak.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 9, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> If you ever need someone to vent or talk to you can message me. With two ear I can listen twice as well as I speak.


I'm sorry, but I've heard this from so many people within a span of a year. I'm just tired of going through the same shtick over and over again. Thank you though.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 9, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm sorry, but I've heard this from so many people within a span of a year. I'm just tired of going through the same shtick over and over again. Thank you though.


I personally don't believe you've been here long enough to establish any meaningful friendships yet. But while I'm at it, what do you consider a friend? what sort of traits or characteristics?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 9, 2020)

Probably gonna get a lot of hate for this, but the thing that pisses me off more than anything else in the world, is my entitled grandmother. I could fill an entire book with all the things she has done that have earned her a smack in the face that, while I hate her, I have no intention to deliver. Some key ones among those are forcing me into a college I did not want to attend, in a program I did not want to attend (IT if you're interested, with her reasoning being "You're so smart with a computer, you can check e-mail and use Word! You'll have no trouble with this class), so that I could get a high-paying job(failed out of class, so that didn't happen) all so she could leech off me in her retirement(yes, she openly admitted to this, with not a hint of shame in her voice.) because "Your uncles didn't succeed. Your mom didn't. Your older cousin didn't. Your my last chance!" 
Another stand out in my mind is how she and my grandpa(but she was far worse at it) decided the best way to deal with me not being a good test taker was to continuously berate me for hours on end when I got less than a B, just over and over repeating lines like, "You meat head! Stop screwing around!" or "You'll never amount to anything!" and then take away my video games(which at the time were my only means to relax and have fun, because I lived in a very rural area, with like no other kids around to play with). Oh, and as a kid, I wasn't allowed to be upset or unhappy or sad about anything, short of the death of a family member. No, the solution to being upset or sad is to simply "Lose the attitude or else!"
Ah, and let's not forget if I didn't literally drop everything I was doing the moment she thought of something she wanted done. No, if that happened, she'd play victim to grandpa, and he'd pin me to a wall and threaten me.

Now I live with her because grandpa's gone(died about 3 years ago) and she's getting on in years. Even though I basically do everything around the house, while she just sits around in her chair in the living room and watches FOX News all day, she still think she has the right to any money I don't spend on gas or bills as 'rent'. The first and thusfar only argument I ever managed to win with her! "You ever take my money as 'rent' and I'm gone. I'm not going to pay to live with you while I'm taking care of you." Hasn't stopped her from trying to take my money in other ways. "Oh, you need to pay the electric bill because you leave a fan on at night!" She leaves every damn light in the house on, in broad day light, and leaves the TV on while she and the dog are out in the garden, and even yells at me when I try to turn them off. (To the cashier at the check out in the grocery store, when there is any item I don't elect to pay for) "You notice how he's like 'Oh, I'll pay for this, this, and this,'? Would you ever do that to your grandma?" She has no qualms about publicly shaming me for not buying ALL her groceries. And perhaps the one that made me the most angry. "Oh, you're getting money for donating your blood? How much do you get?" And once she hears the amount, "Oh, that's enough to pay the TV bill!"
Yeah. She literally tried to take money I got from selling my BLOOD to pay for HER to sit on her ass and watch FOX News all day.

Let's not forget how lazy she is. On the rare occasion she's actually cooking something for herself, but there's something on the top shelf she can't reach without assistance, rather than picking up the step stool that is less than a foot away from her, she'd rather make me drop everything and run out to get something for her. Then come get something else 5 minutes later. Then something else 3 minutes later. She complains about me leaving a sink full of dirty dishes(almost all my meals are cans of soup that I eat at work, full time, so less than 5% of the dishes are mine) and she yells about me trying to throw out anything to make room to walk(seriously the basement has just enough walking space to get to the laundry room, and the 'bathroom' down there is just a storage room for paint cans with a toilet that you won't be able to access before you crap yourself.) and she complains there's no space in the kitchen. There's no space in the kitchen, because about 7 years ago, she insisted all the cabinets be removed so her middle child, my younger uncle, could put up all new stuff he had acquired cheap at a store closing sale. He works full time running his own construction company. He doesn't have a week he can dedicate to putting it up, so it stays in the basement collecting mold.

The absolute worst thing about her is her perpetual condescending tone! She "asks"(read as "whines at") me to do her laundry, and she feels the need to tell me what cycle each piece of clothing, that I've washed more than 100 times, needs to go on. She feels the need to describe in excruciating detail what kitchen tool she needs. She feels the need to tell me exactly how to mow the grass, when I've mowed this lawn more times than she and my grandpa combined. And the flip side of that, there will be times when she gives vague details about what she needs, making it very easy to confuse, and whines at me when I get the wrong one. She never did pay me back for a hard drive of mine that she broke when she caught her foot on my laptop's power cord and pulled it on the floor(no injury of any sort to her. She barely felt it) because "Oh, you shouldn't have left it there. That'll teach you to be more careful in the future!" as if I'm the reason she can't watch her step. She thinks I owe her everything, and that I'm her personal 24/7 tech support(I don't understand ANYTHING about computers beyond the basics) and while she insists on paying money to other family members who help with anything, even her eldest son whose mortgage she is already paying because he's a drunk who ping pongs between jobs and never saves money(and his wife is no better) I don't even see a dollar for everything I do. Without me, she would be in a retirement home, as no one else in my family would be able to live with her and keep their jobs(except uncle Drunky whose basically next door anyway, but can't be counted on for much of anything, since when he's not working or drinking, he's sleeping) and she acts like I owe her.

Probably the one and only thing that's redeeming about her in my eyes is that she didn't kick me out when I told her I was a furry. Bare in mind, she still tries to stand in the way of it(i.e. wearing my fursuit head in my local Wal-Mart in lieu of a traditional mask because it still acts as effectively at preventing the spread, while also giving me some fun and giving people who see it something to smile about. She'll try to tell me to leave it at home, or act super ashamed when I come home with it in hand) So it's safe to say she tolerates it at best.

So, go ahead and tell me how much of an asshole I am for hating my entitled grandmother. I really don't care anymore.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 9, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Probably gonna get a lot of hate for this, but the thing that pisses me off more than anything else in the world, is my entitled grandmother. I could fill an entire book with all the things she has done that have earned her a smack in the face that, while I hate her, I have no intention to deliver. Some key ones among those are forcing me into a college I did not want to attend, in a program I did not want to attend (IT if you're interested, with her reasoning being "You're so smart with a computer, you can check e-mail and use Word! You'll have no trouble with this class), so that I could get a high-paying job(failed out of class, so that didn't happen) all so she could leech off me in her retirement(yes, she openly admitted to this, with not a hint of shame in her voice.) because "Your uncles didn't succeed. Your mom didn't. Your older cousin didn't. Your my last chance!"
> Another stand out in my mind is how she and my grandpa(but she was far worse at it) decided the best way to deal with me not being a good test taker was to continuously berate me for hours on end when I got less than a B, just over and over repeating lines like, "You meat head! Stop screwing around!" or "You'll never amount to anything!" and then take away my video games(which at the time were my only means to relax and have fun, because I lived in a very rural area, with like no other kids around to play with). Oh, and as a kid, I wasn't allowed to be upset or unhappy or sad about anything, short of the death of a family member. No, the solution to being upset or sad is to simply "Lose the attitude or else!"
> Ah, and let's not forget if I didn't literally drop everything I was doing the moment she thought of something she wanted done. No, if that happened, she'd play victim to grandpa, and he'd pin me to a wall and threaten me.
> 
> ...



I'd say move out ASAP. They can try to paint it however they want 'I just wanted what I thought was best for you' or 'You're my last chance', but if you're stressing out and they're being toxic/dysfunctional, getting your own space and living by your own rules is the way to go.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 9, 2020)

@Ra'ara Su'nai Tyra's right. That's a textbook toxic relationship. Your grandmother _oozes _narcissism and practically _thrives _off of emotional vampirism. I've spoken at length in the past about how it's paramount that _everyone _learn to effectively spot and quickly eject these types of people from their lives in order to properly maintain their finite reserves of emotional and mental grit. You need those reserves to not only get through life but to also excel in it as well. People like your grandmother are a massive drain on that precious resource. 

Move out ASAP and leave her behind even if it means that you fall out of favor with friends and family in the process. Future you will be thankful for making such a drastic decision.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 9, 2020)

@ASTA Trust me, that's very high on my to do list, once all these lockdowns are done.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I personally don't believe you've been here long enough to establish any meaningful friendships yet. But while I'm at it, what do you consider a friend? what sort of traits or characteristics?


I'm not talking about here, really, because I know how many active users already feel.


Definition of a friend:

Someone without underhanded motives, like gossiping or shit-talking me when I'm not around, or is such a fucking creep that they archive chatlogs.

Someone who shows that they trust me, even just a little bit, without me begging for it.

Someone who includes me into their circles and conversations and doesn't act as if I I'm just some cookie-cutter member that simply exists.

Someone who doesn't pretend to be my friend for some sort of gain or use until I'm not no longer useful to them, then ditches me without at least giving me a hint of things I've done wrong.

Someone who doesn't say all these good things about me but doesn't actually mean it as seen by their attitude and actions.

Someone who doesn't undermine me, especially in front of others.

Someone who doesn't try to be manipulative and abusive when an argument or squabble erupts, and doesn't make me out to be the enemy, or make me look bad in front of other members of the circle, then come back with fake apologies to keep me tractable.

Someone who actually sticks up for me, and has the fucking spine to say something to actually show that they have my back, instead of asskissing or being a "middle-man", like they're afraid to defend me in front of other people they're trying to retain a good image in front of, or for fucking social status.

Or how about months-years of people acting or telling me that I am, or, they are my "best friend" or "buddy", when they've shown multiple attributes of the above?

And the best part is, have some random person PM me "hey wanna talk about it, I'll be your friend", so it happens all over again.


But as I've heard multiple times, it must be me, not the other person(s), so I might as well stay antisocial and build a selfish life to keep myself happy and protected, because clearly I can't have any mutuality with other people, not even dead-beat and/or abusive and neglectful relatives.


And it makes me furious when people essentially tell me that I need to go live my life appeasing others, "or be a little nicer to them", others who hate me, and would try to hurt me when I'm not looking.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> @ASTA Trust me, that's very high on my to do list, once all these lockdowns are done.


I'll dogpile and say you should move out, but also make sure you are financially ready to do so.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm not talking about here, really, because I know how many active users already feel.
> 
> 
> Definition of a friend:
> ...


Debated whether to reply to this and curiosity won out. 

I thought you had your usual gaggle of people on here who got up to stuff with. What's wrong with them? I've seen some of them advise you here.

I'd also say that on here you need change how you treat people, but I feel you're not looking for that advice.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Debated whether to reply to this and curiosity won out.
> 
> I thought you had your usual gaggle of people on here who got up to stuff with. What's wrong with them? I've seen some of them advise you here.
> 
> I'd also say that on here you need change how you treat people, but I feel you're not looking for that advice.


What the fuck are you on about? Nobody advises me shit, and having common interests or agreeing with something doesn't mean we're putting dicks in each other's mouths. As far as I'm concerned, you have your own gaggle of buddies as well. Let's make this clear, I revised my position in how I think I should treat merciless forum users who like to archive bullshit and hold stupid shit I've said in the past against me for the rest of my life, so as long as it doesn't break ToS, but I'm sure you and many others on a certain political spectrum will be waiting for the smallest out of context/borderline breakage of ToS.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 10, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm not talking about here, really, because I know how many active users already feel.
> 
> 
> Definition of a friend:
> ...



Not wanting someone that is two-faced and doesn't juggle their personalities to please every social group sounds pretty reasonable and healthy to me! I know this is 90% of my IRL experiences... and online. X_X

I don't think there's any reason to go out of your way to even humor dead-beats/abusive family members. My dad disowned me before I could finish Highschool because his GF didn't like me. He said _'when you find someone that loves you like she loves me, you'll understand'_ but the reality is that he didn't give two shits about his only daughter/being a parent and let me go. So I let him go and never contact him.  Family or not, there's no need to keep people that are so toxic in your life.

That being said though, try not to let these experiences cloud your judgement. Yes it was hard, and yes you were obviously hurt, but you should be focusing on ending the toxic cycle and not unintentionally passing it onto others. While I think you work on awareness and recognizing signs similar to those in the past, relationships of any kind (platonic friends, S.O's, etc) can take a little compromise. It's rare that any of them ever start out perfectly, and there will always be those characteristics that you hate, but perhaps after a bit of time, you might see the good in them? That's also assuming you would have the confidence to do so, which can take a bit of time to build up on. Yay social anxiety~!

I would say just focus on learning to love yourself while this pandemic rolls over. I can pretty much guarantee that everyone is gonna be excited to go out and mingle as soon as it's 'officially over' and you'll meet plenty of awesome people, that hopefully aren't all flakes and fakes. Just gotta find ways to keep busy (and safe) until then.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Not wanting someone that is two-faced and doesn't juggle their personalities to please every social group sounds pretty reasonable and healthy to me! I know this is 90% of my IRL experiences... and online. X_X
> 
> I don't think there's any reason to go out of your way to even humor dead-beats/abusive family members. My dad disowned me before I could finish Highschool because his GF didn't like me. He said _'when you find someone that loves you like she loves me, you'll understand'_ but the reality is that he didn't give two shits about his only daughter/being a parent and let me go. So I let him go and never contact him.  Family or not, there's no need to keep people that are so toxic in your life.
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying, but I am getting cold feet about relationships and trust with people; the mindset these days is different, I see little loyalty and commitment. People turn so fast before they think about who they're hurting.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 10, 2020)

I like how the Vent thread became a vector for passive aggressive jabs. Such thoughtful and kind people here. Lol


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 10, 2020)

Why is everyone afraid of the wolf and not the fox?

Wolf: family oriented man who picks his battles. Doesn't want the world, just his pack.

Fox: sly, sneaky bitch. It doesn't matter what she has to do or who she hurts, she wants the world. Why? Because she's a "fox" a pretty face with ugly intentions.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 10, 2020)

someone is gonna report me without thinking about what I typed.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 10, 2020)

Changing position to alleviate back pains is becoming a game of whack a mole that I don't wanna play


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 10, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> someone is gonna report me without thinking about what I typed.


I'm not sure people will mind it, given some context of what is happening.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 10, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm not sure people will mind it, given some context of what is happening.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 10, 2020)

pressed send instead of backspace, shit


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 10, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> someone is gonna report me without thinking about what I typed.


For hate speech against foxes? hahaha


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 10, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> For hate speech against foxes? hahaha


For supposed sexism because I referred to the foxes as she and someone is gonna assume I hate women. I don't, I just hate the ones who think they can do anything just because they're "beautiful"


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 10, 2020)

It's really annoying that my only choice is to be on disability for now. It's due to anxiety and migraines but also due to the pressure of needing a stable income/ housing help.

I actually make enough for myself writing simple commissions. I'm somewhat a minimalist. I upgrade and sometimes need to repair electronics and I buy books and, like, one or two video games a year (sometimes within longer than a year), and takeout but other than that I don't buy much. I mean sometimes to support artists I don't mind buying art too, I guess, sometimes. 

But, in all honesty, I never intended to be the main breadwinner of _anything,_ or in charge of huge financial decisions like housing. It's not that I'm bad at money or anything like that, but I prefer the role of being a housewife/writer. With how writing is going for me _now _I have made a bit since getting my PayPal, and it would take about 3 months for me to make enough to go on a vacation wherever given the steady rate (I only like road trips lol), but I never intended to move out on my own, hence me never intending to be responsible for my _parent's _house for them and I and the pets and my partner to have a decent place to live (well, my partner will be moving here within 1-2 years depending on covid and stuff).

It's really stressful for me, but it's also the cost of living here. The only jobs in my town pay, like, $200 a month and rent is $1500+ usually, nevermind _the rest of everything else. _

I guess what I'm saying is I'm worried about the stigma I'll face for my disability. Work settings (found the hard way) are a huge no-no due to bullying and past experiences, and even then out here there are no places to work for the people who are physically and mentally able. I'm too scared to leave the house as well mostly and my parents don't like me to. It's just the stigma against it that makes me really frightened and somewhat depressed at times. It's isolating. That being said, I really hope that it can work out fine in the end. I know I'll eventually go off and live life the way I want, but that's a while away (if I even get on). 

If I _do _get on, I will feel the need to lie about how I get money to help my family though and it makes me unnerved. Hence why I just straight up hate materialism in society. 

That being said, disability might help me finally see a psychiatrist. As long as it isn't the one my dad had. When my dad told him a story about how he was physically attacked all he said was, "oh that's graphic". He's supposed to be seeing a specialist elsewhere in a city about an hour away but since the gov't sends everything by mail idk when. 

WOAH sorry that was long lol. Looks like I spilled my brains all over the screen. Pretty much what has been running rampant in my head for a lonnngg time.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 10, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> For supposed sexism because I referred to the foxes as she and someone is gonna assume I hate women. I don't, I just hate the ones who think they can do anything just because they're "beautiful"


Fox is a female word in Italian, so calling you sexist for that would be racist against Italians


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 10, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Fox is a female word in Italian, so calling you sexist for that would be racist against Italians


Wait, is Italian a race?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 10, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Wait, is Italian a race?


Yeah


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Wait, is Italian a race?


Yeah, 2 actually, roughly half Aryan half Mediterranean.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 10, 2020)

If this doesn't qualify as a reason to vent, I don't know what is. As I was climbing into the cargo bin of the aircraft today(I was the one assigned to send the bags down the conveyor belt) I hurt my back. As soon as I got my foot on the ledge and started to take that big step up in, my back spasmed and seized up hard. Very painful, and I still had 7 hours to work.

Thank got for Lidocaine topical ointment and a large cold pad when I got home, but the few hours leading up to it were agony.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 11, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> If this doesn't qualify as a reason to vent, I don't know what is. As I was climbing into the cargo bin of the aircraft today(I was the one assigned to send the bags down the conveyor belt) I hurt my back. As soon as I got my foot on the ledge and started to take that big step up in, my back spasmed and seized up hard. Very painful, and I still had 7 hours to work.
> 
> Thank got for Lidocaine topical ointment and a large cold pad when I got home, but the few hours leading up to it were agony.


Sorry that happened to you, but you definitely need to see a back specialist with that kind of pain, especially if it happens frequently.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

This is how far we have fallen:


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 11, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Sorry that happened to you, but you definitely need to see a back specialist with that kind of pain, especially if it happens frequently.


Nah, it's not frequent. Only had one other back injury around 4 years ago, which was the result of trying to lift a heavy bag (I'm guessing around 80-90 pounds) that had no warning tag(which is a violation of the rules) and was wrapped in plastic and made the handles inaccessible.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 11, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Nah, it's not frequent. Only had one other back injury around 4 years ago, which was the result of trying to lift a heavy bag (I'm guessing around 80-90 pounds) that had no warning tag(which is a violation of the rules) and was wrapped in plastic and made the handles inaccessible.


Fair, but you're using a back brace at least?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 11, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Fair, but you're using a back brace at least?


I'm off work for the next couple days, using a heat pad and some muscle ointment


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 11, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> I'm off work for the next couple days, using a heat pad and some muscle ointment


I'm getting back to work soon, but I meant that if you are doing heavy lifting, you should probably be wearing a back brace of some kind while doing it. 









						The 8 Best Back Braces of 2023
					

Looking for a comfortable back brace that can provide the right level of support? We researched the best back braces from top brands to help you.




					www.verywellhealth.com


----------



## Kuuro (Dec 12, 2020)

I recently moved out of my friends' place, and I still have a bunch of my things there. One of them is a box of adult toys. A couple weeks ago I was around someone who later tested positive for covid so they didn't want me coming over until 14 days had passed. I've been stressing like mad that they'd find the box as it's not really hidden, and I haven't been able to go over there even to just move it or tape it up or something. I mean, while they're not the kind of people to snoop so much, they are kind of oblivious to personal belongings if they're doing something innocent, like looking for one of their own things I might have used.

Might not be that huge of a thing, but it's been giving me a lot of anxiety  And the weird thing is I don't really know why. It's not like they'd stop being my friend or something, it's just... embarrassing, I guess. The toys are kinda "out there" and the interest is something I almost never talk about, even on here. Maybe I could work on that


----------



## zandelux (Dec 12, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> I recently moved out of my friends' place, and I still have a bunch of my things there. One of them is a box of adult toys. A couple weeks ago I was around someone who later tested positive for covid so they didn't want me coming over until 14 days had passed. I've been stressing like mad that they'd find the box as it's not really hidden, and I haven't been able to go over there even to just move it or tape it up or something. I mean, while they're not the kind of people to snoop so much, they are kind of oblivious to personal belongings if they're doing something innocent, like looking for one of their own things I might have used.
> 
> Might not be that huge of a thing, but it's been giving me a lot of anxiety  And the weird thing is I don't really know why. It's not like they'd stop being my friend or something, it's just... embarrassing, I guess. The toys are kinda "out there" and the interest is something I almost never talk about, even on here. Maybe I could work on that


Here's one way to look at it: if your friend finds it, they're not going to mention it to you, as it's an awkward subject. Unless of course they're also into it, in which case you have one more thing in common!


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 12, 2020)

A 'friend' legit said to me:
"[my name[ why you gotta constantly flex on us that you can change your gender when you feel like it
you can be gender fluid but pls no speak"

ugh. *eyeroll*


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 12, 2020)

Really starting to consider having a public mental breakdown just so I can get the help I need.

"You don't sound like you're in pain." 
"Lose weight." 
"Just stop working so your legs won't hurt, dur-hur"
"Yea, we'll get the registered nurse to give you a call back tomorrow morning just to see if she can't give you any advice... NOT x 2!" 

I.D's were stolen years ago and I'm still fighting to get my citzenship card replaced. Still waiting to get my documents so I can switch my health card to the new province I'm in... 

I don't think it's fair to deny someone help just because they've been able to hold their composure this whole time. I don't think it's fair that I can't get help as quickly as others because I'm not a mother, or an alcoholic or a drug addict, or just because I'm not a senior yet. I'm trying to solve the issue before it becomes PERMANENT.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 12, 2020)

Corporations make such a big show of all the "charity" stuff they do, and how much they value their employees.

Until one of their employees actually needs to take advantage of something the company claims to offer.

Like FMLA (Family Medical Leave of Absence).

I've been fighting my employer for a month to get approved for it.  All the paperwork is done.  I ask them every time if they need anything else, they say they don't, but then they come back with something else to keep me from getting approved.  THen they try to say I haven't worked enough hours in the last 12 months - which I guarantee is false.  Then they realized they were wrong, so they made me have my doctor fill out all the forms all over again.

I wish they'd realize that a HEALTHY workforce is going to be more productive.


----------



## Simo (Dec 12, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Corporations make such a big show of all the "charity" stuff they do, and how much they value their employees.
> 
> Until one of their employees actually needs to take advantage of something the company claims to offer.
> 
> ...


 In a tangential way, this reminds me that Jeff Bezos is in fact Lex Luthor.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 13, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Probably gonna get a lot of hate for this, but the thing that pisses me off more than anything else in the world, is my entitled grandmother. I could fill an entire book with all the things she has done that have earned her a smack in the face that, while I hate her, I have no intention to deliver. Some key ones among those are forcing me into a college I did not want to attend, in a program I did not want to attend (IT if you're interested, with her reasoning being "You're so smart with a computer, you can check e-mail and use Word! You'll have no trouble with this class), so that I could get a high-paying job(failed out of class, so that didn't happen) all so she could leech off me in her retirement(yes, she openly admitted to this, with not a hint of shame in her voice.) because "Your uncles didn't succeed. Your mom didn't. Your older cousin didn't. Your my last chance!"
> Another stand out in my mind is how she and my grandpa(but she was far worse at it) decided the best way to deal with me not being a good test taker was to continuously berate me for hours on end when I got less than a B, just over and over repeating lines like, "You meat head! Stop screwing around!" or "You'll never amount to anything!" and then take away my video games(which at the time were my only means to relax and have fun, because I lived in a very rural area, with like no other kids around to play with). Oh, and as a kid, I wasn't allowed to be upset or unhappy or sad about anything, short of the death of a family member. No, the solution to being upset or sad is to simply "Lose the attitude or else!"
> Ah, and let's not forget if I didn't literally drop everything I was doing the moment she thought of something she wanted done. No, if that happened, she'd play victim to grandpa, and he'd pin me to a wall and threaten me.
> 
> ...


You're not an asshole in the slightest, and you owe the bitch nothing. The best thing you can do is leave the shriveled witch to die alone.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Dec 13, 2020)

Really sick kitty. I require good vibes. Feelin' down. :/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2020)

It sure is nice to randomly feel like I'm garbage at 1AM


----------



## soulbox (Dec 14, 2020)

A lot has been going on mentally. I feel sort of... shocked I guess. Shocked to finally understand what’s going on with my brain. I think, anyways. I have an another appointment tomorrow and I’m super anxious... but I think all of the pieces to my brain puzzle are slowly coming together.

It’s just a wild journey. The mental illness journey. lol.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 14, 2020)

Why must every co worker chew so loudly and smack their lips? I hear their teeth clamping together even when their mouth is closed...


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2020)

Cut contact with my mom months ago and my life's never been more quiet and peaceful.

May she fuck off.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 14, 2020)

I sometimes ask myself why I even returned to this forum in 2020, when I get more bad vibes from here than just not engaging with anyone I haven't known for at least 5 years. I guess I thought it would be easy to maybe talk to some of the people I haven't spoken to in almost a year who originally come from here, but now I just don't really care because it's not like I've ever been able to get close enough to anyone from this corner of the internet, on top of relentless people who make it evermore annoying to just fucking be here without there being some sort of fight or competition. A lot two-faced people, so many people who just want to fight or bait me into some political talking point whenever they get a chance, and so many people who defend or give me likes just "for the luls" against other users, and it's not like there's folks who are particularly interested in having a genuine private conversation with me, unless it's about drama or fucking negative topics.

Probably going to leave and drop all communication again, like I did back in Dec of last year. Fucking waste of time talking to to a bunch of people I can't even relate to, unless it's something really minor.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 14, 2020)

I kind of hate that when others insult me or say something bad about me I just kind of shrug with it like, yeah I am a piece of trash tell me something I don’t know. And like I hate it because I do feel like I am a terrible being and like despite anything I’ve done and do my merits are genuinely pointless and yeah.

like I regularly dream that I’m alone in a dim room and I rattle my last breaths and I wake up before the last breath and I feel hollow afraid and my chest hurts with my breath being ragged.

I dunno like I guess I’m crazy or like idk I am just... blerp


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 14, 2020)

Last night I had the misfortune of having an old "friend" message me and the conversation we had messed me up bad.

I came out to them as genderfluid/non-binary several months ago and they weren't supportive. They told me they thought I was trying to "follow a trend" in an attempt to feel validation because of my fucked up home life. I was pretty upset by it, which led to me ghosting them for a while, unsure whether or not I wanted to be friends with them anymore.

Last night, they messaged me asking if I was still mad at them (seems they picked up on it) and if we were still friends. As nicely as I could, I told them I wasn't comfortable with being friends anymore because I couldn't have a healthy friendship with someone who doesn't support an extremely important aspect of my identity. I told them I wished them well and I was sorry. They weren't having it though, and proceeded to go off on me, telling me I was ridiculous for cutting them out for such a "trivial reason." 

Mind you, I struggle with what I'm 90% sure is gender dysphoria. This has caused me intense distress and fear, and it's making me have to take drastic measures by considering even LEAVING MY STATE to be able to be accepted for who I am, because I genuinely feel sick when I'm misgendered and where I live is highly conservative and not accepting. I've spent many nights crying myself to sleep and it's even led to, sadly, self-destructive thoughts. They are completely aware of this, yet insist it was trivial. Worse so, they called me a "snowflake" that just wants to feel special and "brainwashed by people on Tumblr." Needless to say, I blocked them promptly, and I was in complete shock.

By the way, did I mention this person was my best friend of NINE YEARS before last night? We've gone through so much together. They know how hard life has been for me, yet they talked to me the same way a transphobic stranger in a random YouTube comment talks to me, not someone who's your closest friend. If we were ever really friends, they wouldn't have acted this way even if they DID think like this.

Stuff like this makes me want to throw hands when people tell me I'm non-binary for attention. Do you think I fucking LIKE losing my best friend and getting insulted to my very core? Being told I'm a snowflake when I hate my gender identity so much it makes me downright suicidal on certain days? I'd give anything to be cis. I hate it and wish I was "normal."


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It sure is nice to randomly feel like I'm garbage at 1AM


Who am I kidding? I feel like undateable garbage most of the time!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 14, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I sometimes ask myself why I even returned to this forum in 2020, when I get more bad vibes from here than just not engaging with anyone I haven't known for at least 5 years. I guess I thought it would be easy to maybe talk to some of the people I haven't spoken to in almost a year who originally come from here, but now I just don't really care because it's not like I've ever been able to get close enough to anyone from this corner of the internet, on top of relentless people who make it evermore annoying to just fucking be here without there being some sort of fight or competition. A lot two-faced people, so many people who just want to fight or bait me into some political talking point whenever they get a chance, and so many people who defend or give me likes just "for the luls" against other users, and it's not like there's folks who are particularly interested in having a genuine private conversation with me, unless it's about drama or fucking negative topics.
> 
> Probably going to leave and drop all communication again, like I did back in Dec of last year. Fucking waste of time talking to to a bunch of people I can't even relate to, unless it's something really minor.



I know this is a vent thread, but from the outside looking in, I think you need to learn to have more patience and take a step back to at least address what it is you really want (and don't lie to yourself about it). Are you looking to make friends? A lover? Someone or something to make the hurt go away? The latter?

From the beginning of your reintroduction to the forum, it was as if you expected everyone to know or remember you. On top of this, you seem to constantly demand others cater to your own needs: whether it be knowing how to handle your own anxiety, or somehow knowing what you consider to be on the level of friendship. I'm definitely not trying to suggest that all of your problems aren't justified. I can totally understand loathing the two-faced (among other things) but you ought to try and remember that you actually have to be able to make a positive impression on someone too: whether it be sharing a common interest, how you handle yourself in a discussion, or even philosophy. As someone who barely knows you, I just see someone that seems like they're stuck in a stage of self-pity. I know it sounds harsh, but I'm only mentioning it because I've been there before and it just seems too familiar. You've identified a lot of problems in your life, so now that you're aware, what do you think you can do to fix it?

In order to help regain your focus on some of your goals, I think you should go ahead and block those unsavory few that keep going into attack mode on you. No more gossip. No more provoking. Just you keeping focused and trying to work towards a better future instead of having that gum-like past stickin in yo fur. If it helps any, any threads they make will be invisible and even if other users quote them, it won't show.

Another thing I'd like to point out is that the things you say can affect others. And if I thought I were/was your friend, I'd be stung right now, especially if you decided to publicly announce that you 'really just don't care' anymore. If there is anyone here that could have been considered a friend, I hope you find the ability to apologize. 

But more importantly, I hope you find your balance/peace one day~
It won't be easy, but if anything was, there would be no Epics!


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 14, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Last night I had the misfortune of having an old "friend" message me and the conversation we had messed me up bad.
> 
> I came out to them as genderfluid/non-binary several months ago and they weren't supportive. They told me they thought I was trying to "follow a trend" in an attempt to feel validation because of my fucked up home life. I was pretty upset by it, which led to me ghosting them for a while, unsure whether or not I wanted to be friends with them anymore.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. While the circumstances are not identical, I've had my best friend of (I'd say 7-9  years) kinda move on from me in favor of a new group of friends. I can't remember exactly because it happened when I was still a kid. Generally speaking thoguh, our outlook on life tends to be heavily shaped by our experiences.  So, I've always been tempted to just write of most people as capricious and superficial, but even if that were true, it's not quite the whole story.

People tend to give less regard to things they themselves have not experienced. So, I don't think your former friend was malicious as much as they were misguided. Regardless, they are still very much in the wrong, I was raised in a very traditional southern state, so, I've had to face my fair share of homophobia growing up. It's hard for me to really give advice, because, I can't garuntee what worked for me is the answer, but with that caveat in mind, I have found that my online friends were far for reliable and accepting of me than any of my real life 'friends'. You get to cast a wider net online, you'll still get utter cretins in that net sometimes, so, you'll need to keep up your guard still, but you'll find plenty of people who share the same struggles, interests and so forth. 

Regardless, I sympathize, both with being stabbed in back by somebody you trust and having to face pretty shitty discriminatory remarks. It's tough out there, but there's always a light at the end of the tunnel. Best of luck out there.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I know this is a vent thread, but from the outside looking in, I think you need to learn to have more patience and take a step back to at least address what it is you really want (and don't lie to yourself about it). Are you looking to make friends? A lover? Someone or something to make the hurt go away? The latter?
> 
> From the beginning of your reintroduction to the forum, it was as if you expected everyone to know or remember you. On top of this, you seem to constantly demand others cater to your own needs: whether it be knowing how to handle your own anxiety, or somehow knowing what you consider to be on the level of friendship. I'm definitely not trying to suggest that all of your problems aren't justified. I can totally understand loathing the two-faced (among other things) but you ought to try and remember that you actually have to be able to make a positive impression on someone too: whether it be sharing a common interest, how you handle yourself in a discussion, or even philosophy. As someone who barely knows you, I just see someone that seems like they're stuck in a stage of self-pity. I know it sounds harsh, but I'm only mentioning it because I've been there before and it just seems too familiar. You've identified a lot of problems in your life, so now that you're aware, what do you think you can do to fix it?
> 
> ...


You know, you brought up a very good point, I really don't know what I want from people anymore, and I think it's because I'm still having difficulty coming to terms with the kind of person I am and how that rubs off on most people in this world, and it's not very good, however, I made the choice to not change for anyone regardless of anything, but maybe others who may have some similar traits as me have found their ways to find their place with multiple associations and still remain on good terms or in high regards to a lot of other people, and I just don't have that ability.

I sometimes ask myself, "what if I am really not that great of a person as others have stated, and that's okay?".


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> You know, you brought up a very good point, I really don't know what I want from people anymore, and I think it's because I'm still having difficulty coming to terms with the kind of person I am and how that rubs off on most people in this world, and it's not very good, however, I made the choice to not change for anyone regardless of anything, but maybe others who may have some similar traits as me have found their ways to find their place with multiple associations and still remain on good terms or in high regards to a lot of other people, and I just don't have that ability.
> 
> I sometimes ask myself, "what if I am really not that great of a person as others have stated, and that's okay?".



Well what exactly is making you refuse to change? Are you scoring imaginary battles with imaginary points? Will these shadows in your mind get to laugh and take the Win just because you decided to wave hello to your neighbor one morning? Or will you do it just because you want to prove to _yourself_ that you can be better and give yourself a better life? 

Is the reason for your downfall because you don't have the ability? Or because you simply refuse to _learn _that ability? Asking for help is hard, but there are people and resources out there dedicated to these sorts of things; therapy, career groups that might introduce jobs/opportunities you didn't even know existed, self-exploration therapy, which can be pretty relaxing in my opinion. I really do think, after COVID is done and over with, you probably need to go out into the world and do some soul searching.  

If you wish to accept that this is who you are and all you have to expect, then by all means do so, but you'd better not complain! XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2020)

Cyberpunk just cwashed so hard it switched my audio settings!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Well what exactly is making you refuse to change? Are you scoring imaginary battles with imaginary points? Will these shadows in your mind get to laugh and take the Win just because you decided to wave hello to your neighbor one morning? Or will you do it just because you want to prove to _yourself_ that you can be better and give yourself a better life?
> 
> Is the reason for your downfall because you don't have the ability? Or because you simply refuse to _learn _that ability? Asking for help is hard, but there are people and resources out there dedicated to these sorts of things; therapy, career groups that might introduce jobs/opportunities you didn't even know existed, self-exploration therapy, which can be pretty relaxing in my opinion. I really do think, after COVID is done and over with, you probably need to go out into the world and do some soul searching.
> 
> If you wish to accept that this is who you are and all you have to expect, then by all means do so, but you'd better not complain! XD


I refuse because I don't like the idea of being changed from my fundamental nature. Is there a part of me that's unhappy and wanting to express that? Of course, that's a consequence. If I had the ability to vanish with the snap of my fingers, if it would make the world a better place, I would do so, because I genuinely have distaste for creation, because people like me and probably very few others cannot synchronize with this world and many of its inhabitants. I have issues with connecting to others, can I empathize, I often do, and try if I feel it's not good enough. I don't feel like the world was made for people like me, and so I try to distract myself with esoteric ideas and spirituality.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 15, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Cyberpunk just cwashed so hard it switched my audio settings!



Just be careful it didn't change your default audio output device. Nothing worse than expecting sound to play through your headphones and it comes out your monitor instead. :S


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I don't think your former friend was malicious as much as they were misguided.


I don't know, I thought that too at first. But I tried to reason with them and show them evidence of people like me existing, only for them to refuse to read it and insist any and all evidence of gender and sex not being the same as well as cases of non-binary people with gender dysphoria was made up by scientists to be "politically correct" or something. They were completely unwilling to hear my side and brushed off anything I said as "propaganda," which makes me feel like they consciously think the way they do and aren't just ignorant due to lack of being educated on the whole thing.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I refuse because I don't like the idea of being changed from my fundamental nature. Is there a part of me that's unhappy and wanting to express that? Of course, that's a consequence. If I had the ability to vanish with the snap of my fingers, if it would make the world a better place, I would do so, because I genuinely have distaste for creation, because people like me and probably very few others cannot synchronize with this world and many of its inhabitants. I have issues with connecting to others, can I empathize, I often do, and try if I feel it's not good enough. I don't feel like the world was made for people like me, and so I try to distract myself with esoteric ideas and spirituality.



I suppose it depends on what you consider fundamental.

The world wasn't created for you. It wasn't created for me. It was created for the entire clusterfuck of living organisms on this planet and we're all just trying to find our way through this never-ending traffic. If you truly believe that you are alone, then you must not be living much, because I have met many people like you. 

There are groups and resources for a lot of things nowadays. All you have to do is go looking for it and muster up the courage to ask for help if/when you need it. 

I'm too sleepy to keep writing. Bed tiem now~


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Just be careful it didn't change your default audio output device. Nothing worse than expecting sound to play through your headphones and it comes out your monitor instead. :S



Luckily my monitor doesn't have built-in speakers- but that's kinda what happened. I was wondering why everything got so quiet!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Nobody is my friend, I have none.


I apologize for this statement. 

As mentioned above by TyraWadman, I could have been hurtful to someone else who does or did indeed see me as one.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 15, 2020)

Whelp, there is a house I am working at with a roof infested with bats. Ours company's repair crew was out there a week and a half ago and supposedly did the proper repairs. I went there yesterday and it was blatantly clear they did not do a thorough job. A lot of places, nearly all the openings, were not sealed. The net was not put over all the entries the bats were using. They never notified the homeowner when the were coming or when the left. It was a mess I had to slend half an hour reassuring the homeowner for. I tell the repair supervisor and show pictures and he assured me they would be back out to take care of things.

Anyway, today the repair chief calls me today and says the cost of the job, the one they screwed up, does not jusify sending the crew out there again and they need me to do the patchwork.....So they screwed up, I got all the heat from the homeowner, and now I have to spend an hour and a half fixing work they didnt do right while they regularly trash talk my work. FML


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Whelp, there is a house I am working at with a roof infested with bats. Ours company's repair crew was out there a week and a half ago and supposedly did the proper repairs. I went there yesterday and it was blatantly clear they did not do a thorough job. A lot of places, nearly all the openings, were not sealed. The net was not put over all the entries the bats were using. They never notified the homeowner when the were coming or when the left. It was a mess I had to slend half an hour reassuring the homeowner for. I tell the repair supervisor and show pictures and he assured me they would be back out to take care of things.
> 
> Anyway, today the repair chief calls me today and says the cost of the job, the one they screwed up, does not jusify sending the crew out there again and they need me to do the patchwork.....So they screwed up, I got all the heat from the homeowner, and now I have to spend an hour and a half fixing work they didnt do right while they regularly trash talk my work. FML



Ah shit, yeah critter infestations are the worse. Happens with rats here, they burrow underground to where our dogs can't find em.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 15, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Whelp, there is a house I am working at with a roof infested with bats. Ours company's repair crew was out there a week and a half ago and supposedly did the proper repairs. I went there yesterday and it was blatantly clear they did not do a thorough job. A lot of places, nearly all the openings, were not sealed. The net was not put over all the entries the bats were using. They never notified the homeowner when the were coming or when the left. It was a mess I had to slend half an hour reassuring the homeowner for. I tell the repair supervisor and show pictures and he assured me they would be back out to take care of things.
> 
> Anyway, today the repair chief calls me today and says the cost of the job, the one they screwed up, does not jusify sending the crew out there again and they need me to do the patchwork.....So they screwed up, I got all the heat from the homeowner, and now I have to spend an hour and a half fixing work they didnt do right while they regularly trash talk my work. FML



Fuck. That's gotta be the worst part of any job... fixing the problems that other people caused. And it sounds like your management is okay with that. That's basically a company motivating all the good people to leave. It's business suicide.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 15, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Fuck. That's gotta be the worst part of any job... fixing the problems that other people caused. And it sounds like your management is okay with that. That's basically a company motivating all the good people to leave. It's business suicide.


Less the management on site but more the corporate management that is killing things here. We were incorporated earlier this year and it has been really downhill since. I am looking for other jobs and once I get one I am gone. Here are some of the gems that have come from that

*forced to use bloated, unwieldy and occassional broken software for all our work orders

*timesheet app is horribly unreliable, for 2 months I was unable to clock in myself and since paystubs are tied to it, I was left assuming they paid me right or properly request time off

*office staff let go without warning or severence. Our HR manager, accountant, and one of our customer service reps were all cut day of with no warning.

*We can't get supplies we need when we need em. Before we could order material instantly and have them in within a couple days. Now we have to go through corporate approval, which can take weeks. When we can't get gloves, booties, traps or repair materials in pest and wildlife control work in the height of a pandemic.....big problem.

*jobs are now being sent by people out of state telling customers when we, the techs, will be there without them knowing our schedules or where we are at a given time. This has understandably led to problems


----------



## zandelux (Dec 15, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> I am looking for other jobs and once I get one I am gone.



Sucks that you are in that situation at all, but I'm glad you are getting out.

Unrelated rant of my own: why do some people feel the need to make negative comments about trivial things? For example, I mention that I'm going to eat a salad for dinner... and your follow-up to that is that you don't like salads. Or I'm watching a movie with time travel and you feel obligated to point out how time travel doesn't make sense. Taken individually, none of these comments are a big deal. But when 90% of a person's words fall into that category, it really gets old.

Like... I don't care if you like the things that I like. But how is this adding anything to our shared existence? How does this information help anyone, even you?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm going to die jacking it to fucking drawings and never experience real love, aren't I?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 16, 2020)

I am fairly certain I have an addiction to Monster at this point, sheesh. Been drinking it almost daily for the past 4 weeks.

I really need to do an energy drink detox..


----------



## zandelux (Dec 16, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm going to die jacking it to fucking drawings and never experience real love, aren't I?



This may not make you feel any better, but a lot of people never experience real love even if they're in a sexual relationship with a real person. I've been in love but never had it reciprocated. And jacking it to drawings isn't diminishing your chances of finding real love, despite what nofap will tell you (as long as you don't overdo it I suppose).

Also, I'm gonna assume these are anthro drawings. Unless science advances to some crazy places in our lifetimes, folks like you and I are going to have to rely on our imaginations anyway for what we really desire. At least we live in a world with smartphones, cold beer, and vaccines. If I lived 500 years ago I'd probably be just as lacking in the love department, plus I'd be a filthy peasant with smallpox.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2020)

zandelux said:


> This may not make you feel any better, but a lot of people never experience real love even if they're in a sexual relationship with a real person. I've been in love but never had it reciprocated. And jacking it to drawings isn't diminishing your chances of finding real love, despite what nofap will tell you (as long as you don't overdo it I suppose).
> 
> Also, I'm gonna assume these are anthro drawings. Unless science advances to some crazy places in our lifetimes, folks like you and I are going to have to rely on our imaginations anyway for what we really desire. At least we live in a world with smartphones, cold beer, and vaccines. If I lived 500 years ago I'd probably be just as lacking in the love department, plus I'd be a filthy peasant with smallpox.


It's more the problem of being straight-leaning in a fandom whose dating pool is pretty much a mountain of cock, and getting older and less desirable every year. Even talking about this is probably killing my chances of ever finding a girlfriend-- who wants a whiner?
You know, I feel like getting involved in this fandom in the first place might have fucked me over. *Enter some guy in a happy relationship to try to prove me wrong*...what does he have that I don't?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 16, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's more the problem of being straight-leaning in a fandom whose dating pool is pretty much a mountain of cock, and getting older and less desirable every year. Even talking about this is probably killing my chances of ever finding a girlfriend-- who wants a whiner?
> You know, I feel like getting involved in this fandom in the first place might have fucked me over. *Enter some guy in a happy relationship to try to prove me wrong*...what does he have that I don't?



You're best bet is probably to try to look outside the fandom. Might not be as difficult to find somebody accepting of it outside of it as it seems, but you might have to keep it on the back-burner a bit.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 16, 2020)

Weird flex, but ok.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2020)

Weirdflex is the unsuccessful furry competitor to Netflix.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> You're best bet is probably to try to look outside the fandom. Might not be as difficult to find somebody accepting of it outside of it as it seems, but you might have to keep it on the back-burner a bit.


Maybe.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 16, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *Enter some guy in a happy relationship to try to prove me wrong*...what does he have that I don't?



Impeccable timing? Charm? Skill? Maybe the girl was willing to say yes to anyone that asked? It be complicated that way, yo. :[ 

If it's any consolation, I am struggling just the same on my end. I'm personally not a furry but everyone else I meet (outside of FA) seems to be! If I run into any more, maybe I can send'em our way? XD

Do you know what values you look for in a person? If at all? Feel free to dm if you are interested in discussion/prefer!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 16, 2020)

Winter dryness plus all this damn sanitizer and washing is really drying out my hands. Knuckles are bleeding a bit : (


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 17, 2020)

My work ipad was stolen out of my truck! I am now waiting for police to file a report and will likely have 1k taken out of my paycheck to replace it


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 17, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's more the problem of being straight-leaning in a fandom whose dating pool is pretty much a mountain of cock, and getting older and less desirable every year. Even talking about this is probably killing my chances of ever finding a girlfriend-- who wants a whiner?
> You know, I feel like getting involved in this fandom in the first place might have fucked me over. *Enter some guy in a happy relationship to try to prove me wrong*...what does he have that I don't?


I kind of see you what you mean about dating in the fandom, but I think the wider issue might be trying to date people you meet on the internet, outside of online dating services which I've heard are a mixed bag. 

I'm just getting to you, but it'll probably pay to meet people in real life at events like volunteer gatherings, fitness groups, or YCMA activities as a starting point. Those are generally low-key, weekly events where you can get to know people in a low-pressure atmosphere and not spend much money like you would at a club or lounge, which are the worst place to look for a long-term partner. It might also help to look around your own social circles and see who you can see yourself with. Like, I met my ex at a science program in college and I grew up knowing my girlfriend now. I also had a few short relationships that I probably shouldn't have gotten into or that I knew weren't going to last in between the two, so the road has been rocky and I may not be the best person to ask for relationship advice.

Another thing to keep in mind is that our generation is getting married later in the life, which is probably a good thing because it gives you more time figure your life out and get ready for married life along with kids, if you're having them. So I wouldn't sweat that too much. 

Somewhat randomly, I've seen your picture on here; you're a better-looking Ed Westwick, so you're covered in the looks department.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 17, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> I don't know, I thought that too at first. But I tried to reason with them and show them evidence of people like me existing, only for them to refuse to read it and insist any and all evidence of gender and sex not being the same as well as cases of non-binary people with gender dysphoria was made up by scientists to be "politically correct" or something. They were completely unwilling to hear my side and brushed off anything I said as "propaganda," which makes me feel like they consciously think the way they do and aren't just ignorant due to lack of being educated on the whole thing.


I'm pretty late here, but just throwing in my two cents, I think that friends should be last people you have hide yourself from. I also think that what they're not acknowledging about isn't something to deride or be ashamed of. You seem like a decent and mindful person who puts a premium on friendship and reciprocity, which is the measure of a friend. 

If they can't accept you as being nonbinary despite years of faithful friendship on your part, I think you're justified walking away. A part of life is growing apart and beyond people who are not moving in the same direction you are. I also hope that in real life you fall in with friends you do appreciate you for the quality person you are.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 17, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's more the problem of being straight-leaning in a fandom whose dating pool is pretty much a mountain of cock, and getting older and less desirable every year. Even talking about this is probably killing my chances of ever finding a girlfriend-- who wants a whiner?
> You know, I feel like getting involved in this fandom in the first place might have fucked me over. *Enter some guy in a happy relationship to try to prove me wrong*...what does he have that I don't?


The amount of women who are available and looking for someone in the fandom are plenty, you just need to branch out properly and start looking. I've met at least a hundred of them thus far as I've been chatting with people all over, especially over Discord and Telegram. How many social groups are you part of? Are you talking with people? What are you talking about? Do you make jokes? Are you relaxed when talking with people? What hobbies do you have, and do you participate in them often?

Confidence, especially for men, breeds interest from others. Same goes for self-love and knowing what you want. But even more importantly, enjoy yourself and be happy. If you're not, you're ultimately putting your happiness, self-love and self-worth in the hands of someone else. It's something people are going to pick up on quite easily, but often don't mind from my own experience. Well, depends on the level, I suppose..

The issue isn't being straight, although it does bring more potential issues due to how the demographics in the fandom work. There are decently more LGBT people than there are straight people, so one does need to weigh one's options. Can't find a date in the fandom? Find one outside of it.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 18, 2020)

Holy shit, I am so fed up with living in a poor country and being broke all the time. It's so bad that I have no useful skills to just walk out of this bitch and go live somewhere normal.

Jesus fucking christ, our xmas bonus is a 7.50 euro voucher for Starbucks. This is humiliation and I can hardly take it anymore.

Fuck.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 18, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Holy shit, I am so fed up with living in a poor country and being broke all the time. It's so bad that I have no useful skills to just walk out of this bitch and go live somewhere normal.
> 
> Jesus fucking christ, our xmas bonus is a 7.50 euro voucher for Starbucks. This is humiliation and I can hardly take it anymore.
> 
> Fuck.


LET ME SEND YOU THINGS!!!!


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm almost to winter break, It's been really really stressful with all the work thats been piled on me but I think I'm finally good :')


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 18, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> LET ME SEND YOU THINGS!!!!


Like what? It will take a month to get here and I'll likely have to pay either a VAT or some customs-fee shit. Even if you label it as a gift, this is something common for those cunts to do. I've had friends who order goods from people overseas labeled as gifts, to have them held at customs until they pay a fee.  

There's a higher chance of the item getting damaged, lost or stolen, than me receiving and enjoying it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 18, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Like what? It will take a month to get here and I'll likely have to pay either a VAT or some customs-fee shit. Even if you label it as a gift, this is something common for those cunts to do. I've had friends who order goods from people overseas labeled as gifts, to have them held at customs until they pay a fee.
> 
> There's a higher chance of the item getting damaged, lost or stolen, than me receiving and enjoying it.



Then let me throw some money at you.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 18, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Then let me throw some money at you.


I'm not going to pretend like I don't need it, as I have 50 euro left until I get paid - which is in 3 weeks.
I will not be able to give it back. I don't know if I can move money from my paypal to my bank account, since it's not an american bank. I don't feel comfortable with taking free money and revealing my IBAN randomly. I don't know if my bank won't withold it either.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 18, 2020)

TODAY IS AN ALL CAPS DAY

DO NOT LICK YOUR FINGERS DURING A PANDEMIC
AND IF YOU STILL DECIDE TO DO IT BEFORE HANDING ME CASH
FOR THE EVERLOVING FUCK OF GOD
DO NOT LEAVE SO MUCH SPIT THAT THE BILL FUCKING SLIDES IN MY GOD DAMN HAND!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 18, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I'm not going to pretend like I don't need it, as I have 50 euro left until I get paid - which is in 3 weeks.
> I will not be able to give it back. I don't know if I can move money from my paypal to my bank account, since it's not an american bank. I don't feel comfortable with taking free money and revealing my IBAN randomly. I don't know if my bank won't withold it either.



It would be a gift, silly! No give-backs! 

I'm not sure what an IBN is, but I don't think Paypal requires you to be with an american bank. Where aboots are you located again? I don't mind doing the digging and the googling.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 18, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> It would be a gift, silly! No give-backs!
> 
> I'm not sure what an IBN is, but I don't think Paypal requires you to be with an american bank. Where aboots are you located again? I don't mind doing the digging and the googling.



IBAN is a code that identifies the bank account, the holder and the country, basically an extra number to provide for international transactions. But what I find convenient about Paypal is that one may transfer money from it to a Brazilian bank without that, and they take care of the conversion. There's a fee for international transactions though, which varies depending on the country - generally 7% in my case. I heard there's a "family and friends" option that may reduce the rate, but it's not available for Brazilians yet

P.s.: There's a list of countries where their service is available here


----------



## Nerire (Dec 18, 2020)

Oh, I have something I want to vent about!
It's munchkin cats.

I guess this is gonna be an unpopular take, given the negative view everyone else seems to have.
Personally, I think they're adorable, I'd even consider getting one, but I like big cats (think Maine coon or a Savannah) more, so I don't think I will. That's really the only reason why they aren't my favourite kinda cat.
The comments I see under every single picture of a munchkin that gets shared around, kinda make my blood boil.
It's always something like, "these cats should not exist, they're the pugs of cats1!1!!", "They obviously suffer, what disgusting human even likes these?" And so on and so on.

Now, I tried to see for myself, of they really suffer all that much, but during my short Google search (yeah, google, I know) I've only found out that they might have a spinal disease that's however not an only munchkin cats problem, and then that dwarfism affects them more because of their short legs. On most of the sites though, it says that they're relatively healthy and live up to 15 years.

Now my question is, why are they hated to this extreme? Why can I just enjoy a cute short legged kitty without someone attacking me for liking them?
I never see people ranting about this under corgi, dachshunds or even pug videos, the only equivalent I could find to the munchkin hate are probably chiuaua haters?
Am I missing something here?
Why are short legged cats causing such outrage, but corgis aren't?

Seriously, it just doesn't make much sense to me and makes me way too angry lol


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 18, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> TODAY IS AN ALL CAPS DAY
> 
> DO NOT LICK YOUR FINGERS DURING A PANDEMIC
> AND IF YOU STILL DECIDE TO DO IT BEFORE HANDING ME CASH
> ...



I actually gagged.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 18, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I actually gagged.


 I DID TOO, WHEN IT ACTUALLY HAPPENED
SHITTY PART IS THAT OUR SANITIZER IS GEL BASED SO IT DIDNT MAKE ANYTHING FEEL ANY CLEANER


I NEED TO BE HELD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 18, 2020)

Something something birb joke about the word "vent".


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 19, 2020)

I hate letting myself be grumpy towards people I care about!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 19, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I'm not going to pretend like I don't need it, as I have 50 euro left until I get paid - which is in 3 weeks.
> I will not be able to give it back. I don't know if I can move money from my paypal to my bank account, since it's not an american bank. I don't feel comfortable with taking free money and revealing my IBAN randomly. I don't know if my bank won't withold it either.



Well you can be stubborn now but if you're ever stuck with the tummy grumblies and are in a bind, don't hesitate to ask me. I have been there before and would hate to learn you've gone days without eating. )8<


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 19, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Well you can be stubborn now but if you're ever stuck with the tummy grumblies and are in a bind, don't hesitate to ask me. I have been there before and would hate to learn you've gone days without eating. )8<



But I don't want peoples money for free. The point of this thread is to vent and that's what I did. I can't just take your money like that. Outside of the forum and mostly forum games, I don't even know your that well.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 19, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Well you can be stubborn now but if you're ever stuck with the tummy grumblies and are in a bind, don't hesitate to ask me. I have been there before and would hate to learn you've gone days without eating. )8<



Sorry for the double post. I apologise if I appear as ungrateful or obnoxious. I do appreciate your offer to help, in fact it's one of the sweetest things anyone has ever said to me after 3 years of being in these forums, but I can't take a handout like that. I can't just get money without offering anything in return. This isn't fair.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 19, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Sorry for the double post. I apologise if I appear as ungrateful or obnoxious. I do appreciate your offer to help, in fact it's one of the sweetest things anyone has ever said to me after 3 years of being in these forums, but I can't take a handout like that. I can't just get money without offering anything in return. This isn't fair.


Its okay! I am just at work and typing on phones takes me forever. XD

I am just letting you know my offer isn't going to be lavish. I think my currency is worth less so it wouldn't be more than 50 or so dollars. It would be obligation-free, no strings attached. Just enough to at least ensure you can stay fed into your next cheque!

If you really want to do something in return, then just do the old saying of pay it forward to the next person when you are financially stable and able.  even if it's ten years from now.

There is no shame in asking for or accepting help. If/when you feel comfortable, feel free to note/DM yo PayPal email/link.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 19, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Sorry for the double post. I apologise if I appear as ungrateful or obnoxious. I do appreciate your offer to help, in fact it's one of the sweetest things anyone has ever said to me after 3 years of being in these forums, but I can't take a handout like that. I can't just get money without offering anything in return. This isn't fair.


We've talked about this, but you have friends here willing to help you, if need be. You work hard, but you're having some understandable difficulty. That isn't a handout.


----------



## Kuuro (Dec 20, 2020)

You ever feel inexplicably lonely? Like... I don't know, I'm lucky enough to have a good chunk of friends around me, and we spend a lot of time together. To be honest, I probably spend more time hanging out with friends than anything else. But frequently when I'm by myself, especially when I'm in bed, I have this urge to talk to someone. Like _really_ talk, not idle chit-chat bs. Like, what's been on our minds, how we're feeling, what we love. I'll admit I've even put myself to the point of feeling overwhelmed by the number of people I keep in touch with but sometimes these topics grow scarce, or there's just some "spark" that's missing between us. Perhaps that's why I'm constantly seeking new people, and maybe that's why there are now too many in my life. But I still, somehow, feel lonely, and I know something's missing but I have no idea what I'm looking for in a person. Isn't that strange?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2020)

Evidently S England is riddled with a novel and more infectious version of covid. :{


----------



## Nerire (Dec 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Evidently S England is riddled with a novel and more infectious version of covid.


*Distant chanting*" Lock-down, lock-down, lock-down"


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2020)

Nerire said:


> *Distant chanting*" Lock-down, lock-down, lock-down"



Yeah we're getting one sooner or later. 

Evidently the new variant probably evolved in the UK in late September: https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m4857

I've felt for a while that people in the South of England have been behaving as if the pandemic is just something that affects the North of England, and not something they should be so worried about. 
We may have accidentally provided the virus with the impetus and the opportunity to explore a different set of strategies to get us.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Evidently S England is riddled with a novel and more infectious version of covid.


They panicking on the streets of London again over this?  At the start of the whole lockdown thing way back in March, someone in England told me the crowds right before lockdown were as bad as everything they'd ever heard about US Black Fridays.... has it come back to being like that?

A thought that came about when I asked the very same "The Smiths"-inspired question to him.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> They panicking on the streets of London again over this?  At the start of the whole lockdown thing way back in March, someone in England told me the crowds right before lockdown were as bad as everything they'd ever heard about US Black Fridays.... has it come back to being like that?
> 
> A thought that came about when I asked the very same "The Smiths"-inspired question to him.



I don't know about shops, but yesterday people were packing onto Trains to get out of London to spend Christmas with their relatives. 
Which as you can imagine, is basically just what the virus wants. 

I live some way outside of London, but I was kinda surprised to find out from a woman the other day that our local hospital is full. 
It's pretty difficult to find the new alert maps for some reason, but I think I'm living a few miles away from the most dangerous zone.


----------



## Nerire (Dec 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah we're getting one sooner or later.
> 
> Evidently the new variant probably evolved in the UK in late September: https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m4857
> 
> ...



It's actually quite infuriating that people all over the world, not only over there, seemingly still aren't taking the virus and it's risks seriously and aren't bothered to take any precautions.
We've had literal protests here, people screaming about how true patriots don't wear masks.
Guess where the majority of them is now. Probably dying in the hospital. Honestly I wouldn't even mind it that much, if they weren't affecting the hospital staff and those people that have been quarantining properly, just happened to get unlucky and meet one of those 'patriots'.

The covid really shows how selfish and stupid people are. I'm really not looking forward to seeing what happens once the more dangerous variant somehow gets out there. 
>:[


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 20, 2020)

I dread this fucking week. I hate the holidays and my usual TTRPG sessions will probably not happen this week and I'll probably be miserable since I feel like its the only way I can relax and not worry about this shit. But it feels like an uphill battle since I do not even celebrate Christmas and I refuse to celebrate it, since I'm not even Christian. Not to mention Christmas just really brings up a bunch of bad memories for me and I would just love to move somewhere that doesn't celebrate this shit holiday where I'm not surrounded by constant reminders of it. 

I will not celebrate it, not ever. No one will change my mind on it and I do not need to justify myself why on it.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 20, 2020)

Nerire said:


> It's actually quite infuriating that people all over the world, not only over there, seemingly still aren't taking the virus and it's risks seriously and aren't bothered to take any precautions.
> We've had literal protests here, people screaming about how true patriots don't wear masks.
> Guess where the majority of them is now. Probably dying in the hospital. Honestly I wouldn't even mind it that much, if they weren't affecting the hospital staff and those people that have been quarantining properly, just happened to get unlucky and meet one of those 'patriots'.
> 
> ...


At this point, you can only really protect yourself.

No, seriously, if someone is not listening and taking this at least a little seriously NOW, in a worldwide crisis?  They're beyond help.  Unfortunately, I think the majority of them are actually either completely free of the virus or carrying around a symptomless case of it - SOMEthing has to fill the void of that missing intelligence after all.

Personally, I'm even going to be wary of relying on medical professionals for ANYthing for a very long time thanks to the risk of collateral damage.  And that's for issues COMPLETELY UNRELATED to the virus too.

I swear, you give any aspect of humanity an inch and they'll take the whole square mile.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2020)

When this whole thing is over, at least maybe some useful lessons will have been provided on how to run successful public communications campaigns, because this won't be the last crisis we all face.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 21, 2020)

I had Covid in early October and am only now really recovering my sense of smell and taste. The downside is that everything I smell or taste now has the overwhelming quality of being burned or charcoal. Everything I eat tastes revolting. I hate this.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2020)

Sure is nice to be blocked by hordes of people you never interacted with.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2020)

Since I last posted neighbouring countries have stopped all UK freight. 



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Sure is nice to be blocked by hordes of people you never interacted with.


Twitta?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Since I last posted neighbouring countries have stopped all UK freight.
> 
> 
> Twitta?


Yep


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 21, 2020)

The collective stupidity of people causes me to feel physically ill.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm drinking "ceremonial" Japanese matcha. I feel like I can dig my fingers underneath a lawn mower and use the grounded grass to make a similar smell and tasting drink.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm taking medicine that supposedly stops sweating, yet here I am with my hands and feet glazed, cold and clammy. Almost the entire day, I felt like my body was heating up while having cold skin, and a sensation of sweating all over, just after cleaning my room, that more or less subsided right as I started to feel concentrated sweating of my palms and feet by tonight.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2020)

People who seem to care about environmental and conservation issues only for the sake of some tiny subset of our own species worry me.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 22, 2020)

Me rn


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 23, 2020)

I wish Hiring threads would post if they they're still looking or when they find an artist AND close the thread when they do
It'd be amazing if commission offer PMs would get answered too, even if it's a No Thank you
it's not that hard


----------



## pastelbomber (Dec 23, 2020)

oh boy. I've been waiting for one of these to pop up again. a quick bulletpointed list as to why this year can positively suck my cock:

- Covid pandemic. I don't need to say much on that one. I'll most probably elaborate. But this has been shit for everyone.
- The UK's absolute fuckery. Breaking international law, refusing to pay for children's food and giving themselves a pay rise, the absolute awful neglect with the EU, the scrapping of devolved nations taking Wales's 40 members of parliament down to 32 out of 650 members. (Welsh and Scottish independence, by the way!)
- HS2, doesn't touch Welsh land, we have to pay 5 Billion for it. Guaranteed to help tank our economy further.
- Shit coronavirus management. They let us out to do christmas shopping to boost the economy and locked us up again. I now cannot see my father on Christmas day because we're in a Tier 4 lockdown (and gave us less than 24 hours notice, by the way) and it's punishable with a fine or prison. 
- My grandpa has 6 months to a year left to live, and I cannot see him for the aforementioned reasons. Whenever I ask about his condition, I get brushed off as it's a touchy subject. I just want to know if he's happy and keeping well. 
- Depression is consistently kicking my ass and I'm really lonely. 
- I'm exhausted with having to deal with this constant stream of bad news. It feels like I can never truly relax because if I try to I'm going to break down and crack from the pressure of it all.
- I have to force myself to remember to eat.
- Coursework stress. Now that we're online learning most of the time they've loaded us with work. Their justification is 'you're not going anywhere and doing anything, complete the work'. However you're a teacher with over 20 socially starved mentally drained young adults barely getting through this year with our teeth. 
- Uni prospectus. I have so many things to do for UCAS and no idea where to start.

I'm so tired. I'm so so tired of this fucking year, man.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 23, 2020)

Woke up at 6:-6:30ish am, felt depressed, started to ball my eyes out while holding my blanket in complete despair hopelessness and loneliness back to sleep, and had one of the worst nightmares of this year, that is almost comical at the same time.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 23, 2020)

Fuck shoes.
Drawing feet at different perspectives is hard enough. 
Why y'all gotta invent things that look weird if they're drawn even one line wrong?! D8<


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 23, 2020)

It hurts to be reminded that someone who once said that they love me is now off my friends list.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 23, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> You ever feel inexplicably lonely? Like... I don't know, I'm lucky enough to have a good chunk of friends around me, and we spend a lot of time together. To be honest, I probably spend more time hanging out with friends than anything else. But frequently when I'm by myself, especially when I'm in bed, I have this urge to talk to someone. Like _really_ talk, not idle chit-chat bs. Like, what's been on our minds, how we're feeling, what we love. I'll admit I've even put myself to the point of feeling overwhelmed by the number of people I keep in touch with but sometimes these topics grow scarce, or there's just some "spark" that's missing between us. Perhaps that's why I'm constantly seeking new people, and maybe that's why there are now too many in my life. But I still, somehow, feel lonely, and I know something's missing but I have no idea what I'm looking for in a person. Isn't that strange?


Not strange at all. I occassionally deal with bouts of unexplained lonlieness that stems beyond the typical and obvious. Even when surrounded by people, I will feel like I might as well be a million miles away unable to reach anyone.

My advice is if you feel this much need to talk about these subjects it is because some part of you feels you lack the outlet to express these feelings openly. I would contemplate what is most important in someone you would trust, not necessarily be friends with or intimate with, but inherently trust. From the people you know figure out who matches that or use that as a guide for someone you can confide in rather than an ongoing stream of acquaintances. Focus on that when it comes to have an outlet to express these more serious topics and, this is the scariest part, make the first step to engage in these topics. Initiating is the most powerful and important step. This is not standard conversation for most and if you need to express this, take the leap and steer it that way.

I am a bit of a socially inept autistic but I am channeling the advice my girlfriend would give me in your situation. Hope it helps in some way.


----------



## Kuuro (Dec 23, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Stuff and things


Good advice  it's interesting, i was thinking about it and I do talk about my feelings quite often with a couple of my friends. But there are definitely untouched topics, and others I've mentioned that I don't really like talking about. Mostly stuff related to this community, I suppose because it's a bit _odd? _But who knows, maybe it doesn't sound as odd as I feel it would from an outside perspective, after all I've spent like 10 years in it barely telling anyone. That's what I'm here for


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 24, 2020)

I wake up at 6:00 AM every day without exception.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 24, 2020)

Not much of a vent but I felt that it would be funny to talk about this. 

So I recently pulled a free specific unit for a moba-game I've been playing on and off whose notorious for being overpowered. I should know because that unit kicked my ass many, many times even with a pretty meta team in PvP. So I get him to max level, give him end-game equipment, and everything. And...uh...I test him out. My mans died not even one second into wave 1 of a regular stage. Did I just get bamboozled bros?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 25, 2020)

For all my complaining about the state of the world, I can't help but wonder if the course of my life thus far has been a net negative for the causes I claim to care about


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 25, 2020)

I wish we can skip this accursed holiday, even if it's just for a year.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 25, 2020)

I started getting panic attacks again, they came back about 2 weeks ago. I can't control my eating. Or drinking alcohol.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 25, 2020)

Christmas this year feels like any other day because I'm trapped alone by myself thanks to lockdowns.

So I figured I might as well be productive and keep working. It's a little melancholy.


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 25, 2020)

i *hate *that my aunt had to bring her dog to our house for the holidays.
it can't be helped, no one would look after it, I understand - but it's so much harder to raise baby kittens who are learning how to use the litter box when a dog is near the litter box!
I can't bring the damn thing (and the mother cat's food) in my room either cos my family will complain about the smell

there are lots of other shit too and I'm tired af
I cant find a customer for the life of me and I need the money to keep my business afloat
my body cannot sleep past 8am no matter how late I sleep. Im exhausted. I just want this all to end


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 25, 2020)

Nothing like moms BF discussing Religion and Politics over Christmas dinner. -_-


----------



## ben909 (Dec 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Nothing like moms BF discussing Religion and Politics over Christmas dinner. -_-



I can realte to that... although probably to a much lesser extent


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 25, 2020)

Fake animal rescue youtube channels are the worst






Step one, put a puppy in a dangerous situation
Step two, film yourself "saving" it
Step three, gain instant fame
Repeat process

On top of hurting animals, these pieces of shit are absolutely shameless too, will "rescue" the same animals again and again, I guess until they die to one of their stunts


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 26, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Nothing like moms BF discussing Religion and Politics over Christmas dinner. -_-


I miss having that back in the days than not having a Christmas at all, because now everyone in my house is a stick in the mud, likes to piss on everyone's parade, thinks pagan and/or polytheistic holidays are "evil", made a whole federal case out of people wishing them a happy holiday, and literally argued about how replying with the wrong response might offend "Allah". My holidays every year are now instead of doing something, even with a little bit a money, turned into a depressed house full of debbie downers talking about how evil the whole world is for enjoying themselves a few times a year.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I miss having that back in the days than not having a Christmas at all, because now everyone in my house is a stick in the mud, likes to piss on everyone's parade, thinks pagan and/or polytheistic holidays are "evil", made a whole federal case out of people wishing them a happy holiday, and literally argued about how replying with the wrong response might offend "Allah". My holidays every year are now instead of doing something, even with a little bit a money, turned into a depressed house full of debbie downers talking about how evil the whole world is for enjoying themselves a few times a year.



I don't personally give a hoot about holidays and am just happy to see the fam (mom and baby bro at least) and enjoy some home made good eats. 

He's just the kind of guy that likes to hear himself talk, and being the black sheep of the family, will do everything in his power to try and provoke me to say something, just so he can have that excuse to ramble on about whatever it is that's pissing him off... _again._ He can go hours about how Apple is teh best, Murrica, updates on poohead president, or just how he's mad that schools won't teach creationism, but teach Darwin's -_THEORY_- of evolution. (He doesn't understand the difference between introducing a theory and stating something as a fact). I said nothing because this is nothing new and I have had years of practice out of respect for mom. 

I'm sorry to hear your family is poo in the brain. Maybe while they're being debbie downers, you could use your own money to do something festive/fun? I know it sucks that they all aren't on board with it, but there's no reason to stop yourself from buyin a tiny, fake tree and decorating it or something simple.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 26, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm sorry to hear your family is poo in the brain. Maybe while they're being debbie downers, you could use your own money to do something festive/fun? I know it sucks that they all aren't on board with it, but there's no reason to stop yourself from buyin a tiny, fake tree and decorating it or something simple.


Nah, I can't even put up a poster in my bedroom without "you're going to invite evil djinn in our house".


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Nah, I can't even put up a poster in my bedroom without "you're going to invite evil djinn in our house".



Oh my lordie... 
I look forward to the day you can move out. It will be worth it!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 26, 2020)

My mother said everything was fine, that she and her husband had coronavirus earlier but quarantined for 2 weeks and got over it. It wasn't until TODAY, after I had already visited them in Maine for Christmas, that she called me to say that her most recent test came up positive. Fucking incompetent lying bitch! So much for enjoying my last 2 days of vacation. Now I have to wear a mask in my own home.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 26, 2020)

My dogs have been in bording for 61.5 hours now, and I am just sick because I miss them so much.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My mother said everything was fine, that she and her husband had coronavirus earlier but quarantined for 2 weeks and got over it. It wasn't until TODAY, after I had already visited them in Maine for Christmas, that she called me to say that her most recent test came up positive. Fucking incompetent lying bitch! So much for enjoying my last 2 days of vacation. Now I have to wear a mask in my own home.


.....quite frankly, after THAT stunt, I wouldn't blame you if you social distanced yourself from her for YEARS.  It's one thing to lie, it's quite another to lie about still being affected by a LITERAL KILLER PANDEMIC.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 27, 2020)

When you type white on black, you appear edgy, I'll give you that much credit, you also ensure that I'll soon be out your eyesore webpage


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 27, 2020)

ASTA said:


> It's my day off. Just got a text message 30 minutes after the store opened from the assistant manager consisting of nothing more than my first name.
> 
> Turned my phone off right then and there. Not happening.


On call doctors have to do the same though it is harder to turn off the phone once called since someone's life might be on the line


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 27, 2020)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I've got a lot of not-so-healthy thoughts in my mind, so I'm gonna try to make this as little unsettling as possible.
> 
> I really wish I didn't have to dislike myself so much. I want to be optimistic and happy but there are some days I feel so messed up, and I've been having a lot of those days lately. My future seems really bleak and I feel like a burden to everyone I know. It's getting hard to be the happy person I want to be when so many negative thoughts keep pestering me.
> 
> I'm probably going to regret posting this.


Yeah negative thoughts are a plague


modfox said:


> im lonley


Make an account you might make friends.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 27, 2020)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> I hate when people gossip about me in the same house, as if I can't hear them whispering shit "loudly" from the next room with no door blocking the entrance. If you're going to say shit about me, at least don't pretend that I'm not feet away from you and that I can't hear.


Even worse is if you have good hearing and have to listen to it. I say if you are going to say something about someone say it to their face not behind their back even if they can't hear you.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 27, 2020)

I cannot wait for summer; I want to live in a place where it storms every day, FL used to be nice, but I'd like to gander elsewhere.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 27, 2020)

Come to Atlantic Canada. Summers are mostly rain!
@Lupus Et Revertetur  I forgot to hit reply because I'm a dummy


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 27, 2020)

Those who try to propel themselves as a moral superior to those who do work in the adult industry deserve to be met with ridicule and scorn and should hop off of their glass podiums.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 27, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Come to Atlantic Canada. Summers are mostly rain!
> @Lupus Et Revertetur  I forgot to hit reply because I'm a dummy


But the southernmost states and tropics have the most vigorous lightning.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 27, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> But the southernmost states and tropics have the most vigorous lightning.


True, S Florida is basically thunderstorm central


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 27, 2020)

I can't handle the smell of secondhand pot. Since we moved in this fucking shit ass place, the first tenants smoked cigarettes and pot like a chimney and covered it with even more incense, chemicals and smoke, making us all feeling sick; they got so many complaints and were forced out, the next people move in and we're hoping they're not like the previous tenants, well what do you know! these next tenants are proudly smoking pot in different places of their apt on certain days, showing off their cannabis T-shirts outside their room, and my eyes are drying, burning and I got a fucking headache, wondering why, until the smell gets stronger. Shit's coming through the bottom floor, and into the windows from outside. Seriously, fuck people, especially those who think pot is for everyone. This is an area of policy of where I reverse my position in agreeing with the "live and let live people", because this behavior affects other people directly. So, I'll say this, end the war on drugs, except make laws for people who want to pollute the air, or consume via smoke where certain communities reside.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 27, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I miss having that back in the days than not having a Christmas at all, because now everyone in my house is a stick in the mud, likes to piss on everyone's parade, thinks pagan and/or polytheistic holidays are "evil", made a whole federal case out of people wishing them a happy holiday, and literally argued about how replying with the wrong response might offend "Allah". My holidays every year are now instead of doing something, even with a little bit a money, turned into a depressed house full of debbie downers talking about how evil the whole world is for enjoying themselves a few times a year.





Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Nah, I can't even put up a poster in my bedroom without "you're going to invite evil djinn in our house".


So are your parents muslims? Or are they middle eastern? I know many people from Jordan who had family like this. I also have some family who are like this. Some don't even allow music since it's "haram." Some of the Jordanian family from Jordan are so extreme they are the threaten to kill family due to being infidels some even tried honor killings. Some recent family had to flee Jordan for not being Muslims regardless that situation sucks. Especially if you are pagan or not straight. 


Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I can't handle the smell of secondhand pot. Since we moved in this fucking shit ass place, the first tenants smoked cigarettes and pot like a chimney and covered it with even more incense, chemicals and smoke, making us all feeling sick; they got so many complaints and were forced out, the next people move in and we're hoping they're not like the previous tenants, well what do you know! these next tenants are proudly smoking pot in different places of their apt on certain days, showing off their cannabis T-shirts outside their room, and my eyes are drying, burning and I got a fucking headache, wondering why, until the smell gets stronger. Shit's coming through the bottom floor, and into the windows from outside. Seriously, fuck people, especially those who think pot is for everyone. This is an area of policy of where I reverse my position in agreeing with the "live and let live people", because this behavior affects other people directly. So, I'll say this, end the war on drugs, except make laws for people who want to pollute the air, or consume via smoke where certain communities reside.


Fuck that shit. I hope you get out of that place ASAP. Between who is in and outside your home..
 it isn't fair you have to deal with that. Especially agree on what you said on the "live and let live people." people should be able to do what they want as long as it doesn't prevent other's freedom or them from doing/getting what they want. I have heard people like this cry that they should be allowed to smoke since it's so "harmless" and not allowing it limits their  freedom but what about people who don't want the smoke? they limit their freedom to live without being choked up by smoke! This goes for freedom of religion too I'm sure that if your family was treated with the same behavior from a different religion that saw them as "evil" they would probably want freedom of religion then.  with my family they say that other beliefs are evil or that they are from hell even though some of those pagans don't even believe in hell, "the devil" etc. The only reason they usually have for why it's evil when you really think about it is "because it isn't my belief."


----------



## zandelux (Dec 27, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I can't handle the smell of secondhand pot. Since we moved in this fucking shit ass place, the first tenants smoked cigarettes and pot like a chimney and covered it with even more incense, chemicals and smoke, making us all feeling sick; they got so many complaints and were forced out, the next people move in and we're hoping they're not like the previous tenants, well what do you know! these next tenants are proudly smoking pot in different places of their apt on certain days, showing off their cannabis T-shirts outside their room, and my eyes are drying, burning and I got a fucking headache, wondering why, until the smell gets stronger. Shit's coming through the bottom floor, and into the windows from outside. Seriously, fuck people, especially those who think pot is for everyone. This is an area of policy of where I reverse my position in agreeing with the "live and let live people", because this behavior affects other people directly. So, I'll say this, end the war on drugs, except make laws for people who want to pollute the air, or consume via smoke where certain communities reside.


WTF, there are people still flaunting the fact that they smoke weed? Maybe it's because I live in a state where it's legal, but I really don't see that anymore. It's the least edgy thing you can do that's still technically illegal (federally). Maybe on par with graffiti'ing an anarchy symbol on the sidewalk in chalk.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 28, 2020)

Alright, I'm getting kinda tilted so I'm gonna leave this here and prolly delete it later.

The idea of making my upcoming comic exclusive to Asian audiences is really starting to be cemented in my mind because I just cannot stand these Western readers. Note, I'm gonna try to not be as political as I can but it relates to what I have to say. Why is it that people cannot do five seconds of research to understand that all the symbols and themes in my story serve a literary purpose and why is it that so many Western readers try so hard to insert Western politics into a story that takes place in medieval Central Asia? "Clearly the characterization of Qin Shi Huang is done as to make him an allusion to President Trump". "Sakoku Japan seems to be a rather on the nose representation of the current state of quarantine within the US". Shut the fuck up, mate. I'm getting so tired of hearing this over and over in my writing groups.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 28, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Alright, I'm getting kinda tilted so I'm gonna leave this here and prolly delete it later.
> 
> The idea of making my upcoming comic exclusive to Asian audiences is really starting to be cemented in my mind because I just cannot stand these Western readers. Note, I'm gonna try to not be as political as I can but it relates to what I have to say. Why is it that people cannot do five seconds of research to understand that all the symbols and themes in my story serve a literary purpose and why is it that so many Western readers try so hard to insert Western politics into a story that takes place in medieval Central Asia? "Clearly the characterization of Qin Shi Huang is done as to make him an allusion to President Trump". "Sakoku Japan seems to be a rather on the nose representation of the current state of quarantine within the US". Shut the fuck up, mate. I'm getting so tired of hearing this over and over in my writing groups.



People see what they want to see. I think you just need to find new writing groups.

Asian readers will do the same thing and just insert their own flavour of politics in it. I mean, all you have to do to rile them up is make a claim that Korea/Japan/China is inferior/superior to the others, mention Taiwan/Hong Kong in the case of China, mention Nanjing/Pleasure women to Japan.

They'll find something because that's what humans do.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 28, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> People see what they want to see. I think you just need to find new writing groups.
> 
> Asian readers will do the same thing and just insert their own flavour of politics in it. I mean, all you have to do to rile them up is make a claim that Korea/Japan/China is inferior/superior to the others, mention Taiwan/Hong Kong in the case of China, mention Nanjing/Pleasure women to Japan.
> 
> They'll find something because that's what humans do.


I've...uh....chilled out a bit. 

I guess you're right. I mean I hope you aren't, no offense directed to you. I am thankful I haven't gotten any scathing critiques of the actual prose of the story which is a really good sign. 

It's just always kinda weird to see people make these ridiculous connections when it's obvious what the religious, philosophical, and historical references mean in the story. I guess it's funny it's own way though, shouldn't get too bent out of shape from it. My personal favorite was always that one chick that said that the fictional conflict between the Ikkou/Saika-ikki and The Shinsengumi is an Eastern take on the BLM riots and police brutality (my reaction was legitimately "wwwwhat???").


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 28, 2020)

zandelux said:


> WTF, there are people still flaunting the fact that they smoke weed? Maybe it's because I live in a state where it's legal, but I really don't see that anymore. It's the least edgy thing you can do that's still technically illegal (federally). Maybe on par with graffiti'ing an anarchy symbol on the sidewalk in chalk.


Nope not legal here, yet.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 28, 2020)

malefeetguy said:


> Fuck that shit. I hope you get out of that place ASAP. Between who is in and outside your home..
> it isn't fair you have to deal with that. Especially agree on what you said on the "live and let live people." people should be able to do what they want as long as it doesn't prevent other's freedom or them from doing/getting what they want. I have heard people like this cry that they should be allowed to smoke since it's so "harmless" and not allowing it limits their  freedom but what about people who don't want the smoke? they limit their freedom to live without being choked up by smoke! This goes for freedom of religion too I'm sure that if your family was treated with the same behavior from a different religion that saw them as "evil" they would probably want freedom of religion then.  with my family they say that other beliefs are evil or that they are from hell even though some of those pagans don't even believe in hell, "the devil" etc. The only reason they usually have for why it's evil when you really think about it is "because it isn't my belief."


Hah, wish it was that easy to accomplish full independency, considering I am legally disabled, which is also why I can't stand that money goes everywhere but taking care of needy people, nothing is going in my favor for the past 10 years.


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 30, 2020)

...wait, wrong kind of vent.

Anyway, the holiday period was honestly pretty crap at times. So was 2020 as a whole. I’m feeling better now, though there are still days where I just don’t feel like I’m enough.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 30, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> ...wait, wrong kind of vent.



Don't worry, "vent" has yet another meaning for birds.


My Internet bill is now $150/month and there's no practical alternative!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 31, 2020)

I miss having a head full of black curly/fuzzy hair, now I'm balding and graying in my mid 20s quite faster than I want.


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 31, 2020)

Is it just me or does anyone else with a fursona of a different gender get irritated by people who assume they're the same gender as them? Tbh it usually doesn't really bother me since I'm pretty sure the majority of people have fursonas with the same gender as them. 

But the other day some asshat just assumed my fursona was female like me, but when he became aware that it wasn't, you know what he did? He basically accused me of being a catfish and blocked me immediately. Asshat.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 31, 2020)

Chomby said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else with a fursona of a different gender get irritated by people who assume they're the same gender as them? Tbh it usually doesn't really bother me since I'm pretty sure the majority of people have fursonas with the same gender as them.
> 
> But the other day some asshat just assumed my fursona was female like me, but when he became aware that it wasn't, you know what he did? He basically accused me of being a catfish and blocked me immediately. Asshat.



There you go, being a temptress again. U_U


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 31, 2020)

I am so tired. Want to go to bed early but fireworks and people partying won't let me sleep anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 31, 2020)

I was hoping to watch some videos until things got quiet. It is almost 1 am. The first thing that happened to me this year is that my laptop died. It just turned off for no reason and it won't start.

What a shitty way to start the new year. This is a foreshadowing of what's to come, I just know it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 31, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I was hoping to watch some videos until things got quiet. It is almost 1 am. The first thing that happened to me this year is that my laptop died. It just turned off for no reason and it won't start.
> 
> What a shitty way to start the new year. This is a foreshadowing of what's to come, I just know it.



Is there a blinking light coming on at all? Does the battery need to be popped out and put back in (And then possibly charged)?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 31, 2020)

Baby bro wanted to play some Fortnite while I was finishing up with Cyberpunk. 




Spoiler: Not really spoiler but just in case?



Without throwing spoilers, I was at the part with the Voodoo peeps where I decided to stand up for myself. I thought this was some kind of reference to the Johnny dude, because my health was at 0 and I was blasting people and killing them in a couple of shots like in the memories. I couldn't heal and I wasn't taking damage. 

About to open the door and exit  the map and I get the inexplicable gameover screen... BI 
Obviously it was some kind of bittersweet glitch 'cause when I reloaded it, everything was back to being normal and lame.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 31, 2020)

Chomby said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else with a fursona of a different gender get irritated by people who assume they're the same gender as them? Tbh it usually doesn't really bother me since I'm pretty sure the majority of people have fursonas with the same gender as them.
> 
> But the other day some asshat just assumed my fursona was female like me, but when he became aware that it wasn't, you know what he did? He basically accused me of being a catfish and blocked me immediately. Asshat.


Lolwut. If anything, wouldn't that be like a reverse catfish? Normal catfishing is misrepresenting the human behind the picture, but this guy was disappointed that the picture didn't "live up" to the human?


----------



## zandelux (Dec 31, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I miss having a head full of black curly/fuzzy hair, now I'm balding and graying in my mid 20s quite faster than I want.


Join the club! Although I shave my head now, and I gotta say I love never going to the barber ever (especially in 2020). Don't have to pay them, don't have to make idle chitchat.

Also, shaving your head cancels out the graying.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 31, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Join the club! Although I shave my head now, and I gotta say I love never going to the barber ever (especially in 2020). Don't have to pay them, don't have to make idle chitchat.
> 
> Also, shaving your head cancels out the graying.


I lost my clipper, don't feel like dishing out money for a new one. lel


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Is there a blinking light coming on at all? Does the battery need to be popped out and put back in (And then possibly charged)?



The lights for the battery and the hdd are blinking. I think the processor is just dead for no reason. Will open the laptop later today to see if anything is fried or misaligned.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2021)

Rimna said:


> The lights for the battery and the hdd are blinking. I think the processor is just dead for no reason. Will open the laptop later today to see if anything is fried or misaligned.



I know I've had similar things happen in the past. All I had to do was take the battery out and put it back in and it worked like a charm. A weird charm. But it worked. I just hope it's easy as that to resolve the issue for ya.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I know I've had similar things happen in the past. All I had to do was take the battery out and put it back in and it worked like a charm. A weird charm. But it worked. I just hope it's easy as that to resolve the issue for ya.



I just hope that I can recover my stuff from the ssd and hdd. I'll be going back to my home town where I bought it from in 8 days.

I wanted to save up for a new computer by the summer but this isn't what I had in mind. God fucking damn it, I need my laptop.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 1, 2021)

A bunch of rattling coming from inside the laptop when I move it around. I can't even open it because one of the screws won't move at all.


----------



## ren9999 (Jan 1, 2021)

2020 was finally starting to lighten up this last week - my mom got through her case of COVID unscathed, and both my dad and I managed to avoid catching it... then, within the past 24 hours, I found out my uncle got taken to the local, then regional hospital for a heart attack. Last update said he’s doing fine and the stints went in ok, but it was still a kick to the nuts for awhile. And I will have to catch up on whatever repairs that came in at work while I’ve been stuck at home this week and last week.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 1, 2021)

Rather just looking for opportunities to live in a different country in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi. Having a messed up spine sucks really badly, even if it isn't that messed up. I'd still much rather be able to sit up and walk normally. Bye.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jan 2, 2021)

yo, what's up with randos suddenly commenting on my stuff with emoticons?
I don't need that shit
I need sales.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 2, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Hi. Having a messed up spine sucks really badly, even if it isn't that messed up. I'd still much rather be able to sit up and walk normally. Bye.


Yeah especially when you get injured young. I had a childhood accident and have had a herniated disc since. I think I finally got used to the pain my pain tolerance is so high now. The only thing I can't stand is the nerve issues such as not being able to walk. I hope that medicine gets advanced enough to treat back injuries.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 2, 2021)

Less of a vent and more of a "kind of sucks" moment. I make small batches of wine as a hobby and forgot/ignored a batch this year due to everything going on. Just got around to bottling it a year after I should have, and it tasted pretty off. Could be just with how my sense of taste is still screwed up post-Covid, but I wound up dumping about 1 gallon down the drain after bottling some of it. Feels like such a waste because I was busy and lazy.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Jan 2, 2021)

My medical implant might need to be replaced :c sad face because big $$$ and potential surgery. Doc appointment on Tuesday will determine how screwed I am for the rest of the month. Pretty bummed because I just started job hunting and taking my web comic seriously. Depression hittin' hard, folks.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 2, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Could be just with how my sense of taste is still screwed up post-Covid, but I wound up dumping about 1 gallon down the drain after bottling some of it. Feels like such a waste because I was busy and lazy.


I've dealt with bad batches of wine.  Take it from me, dumping it down the drain when you found it tasted off was the smart move.  The alternative is drinking it all, and speaking from personal experience, that is a mistake you do NOT want to be making.

Brain cells are more valuable than honor here.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 3, 2021)

I am furiously enraged with apathy that unsettled me for more than a month. I couldn't do anything, not even paint. Especially to paint. And I could not find the strength to look at the forum all this time. Have I missed anything important or interesting?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 3, 2021)

I feel like I'm being made to make a difficult choice like in vidya games.

Mom surprised me with smarties ice cream from DQ just minutes after I opened some Cola.

The ice cream is melted/getting worse
The soda is fresh and bubbly, but it won't stay that way for very long.
Enjoying these two things is impossible and I'm now stuck deciding what to do...

_...time is running out._


----------



## Kope (Jan 4, 2021)

I'll never make it as an artist


----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> I'll never make it as an artist



Aw, you'll make it! It'll just take a while. On that note, I'll have to ask ya about a commission, now that I have a new PayPal set up : )


----------



## Kope (Jan 4, 2021)

Simo said:


> Aw, you'll make it! It'll just take a while. On that note, I'll have to ask ya about a commission, now that I have a new PayPal set up : )


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)

Stop knocking on my damn door when it's damn near close to midnight nearly every day of the damn week. I don't want to answer the door that late at night. Stop locking your damn self out of the building every single @#$%^&* day and buzzing me each time to go inside. Do you even wonder why I never answer anymore?

Last time that you knocked I didn't answer, you kept banging against our shared wall because you got personally offended. I'm not obligated to answer the door 5 times a day. Leave me alone.

Cry me a river.

Get mental help. NOW.

And NO I am not attracted to your nasty ass. STOP ASKING ME OUT.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 4, 2021)

I think I have more growing respect for my enemies who can actually engage with me than "acquaintances" who just keep me on the side and don't say shit, because at least my enemies give me closure, like, "okay, we feel this way about each other, and that's that", instead of people who are just so damn quiet and are on my friendslist ignoring my messages and shit, or talking to me and involving me in their activities once in a bluemoon, when I'm useful, or only when they want to tell me off. All this time, I've had mostly frenemies on various platforms and mediums of communication, desperate for friendship and the same respect as my peers, wondering why I've dealt with hypocrisy and neglect for so many years. I thought maybe I've been undermining certain people, questioned my own morale "maybe it really is just me", but it's really clear now, because people's actual characters are clearer than what I'm supposed to believe about them, rather than what I was told about myself with their disgusting animosity and fake compassion "I feel bad that you are this way, dude". While I'm no exception for human imperfection, the hyperbolic statements that I'm supposed to believe about myself doesn't justify how I've been treated by blood and strangers, even my whole life.


Honesty is better than fake affability.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> Stop knocking on my damn door when it's damn near close to midnight nearly every day of the damn week. I don't want to answer the door that late at night. Stop locking your damn self out of the building every single @#$%^&* day and buzzing me each time to go inside. Do you even wonder why I never answer anymore?
> 
> Last time I didn't answer, you kept banging against our shared wall because you got personally offended. I'm not obligated to answer the door 5 times a day. Leave me alone.
> 
> ...


GUESS WHO KNOCKED AGAIN =D


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 5, 2021)

I own horses.  I've been involved with horses, as a rider, caretaker and owner, for 30 years now.

I work in manufacturing, the horses are a hobby/lifestyle for me.  And I've noticed that when co-workers find out I have horses, suddenly they think it's appropriate to invite themselves (or their kids) over to see the horses and go riding.  These are people who, up until that point, barely even talk to me.  Basically, if they try to invite themselves, they get a "no."

Along those same lines, for some reason guys think that making sexual comments about horseback riding is really funny and clever.  Like "oh, so what ELSE do you ride" or "do you ever get excited from all that bouncing in the saddle?"  Seriously, guys, horse girls hear this crap all the time.  You're not being funny or creative or cute or flirty, certainly not original.  And when you try to start off conversation with sexual comments as part of your introduction, it's really creepy and desperate. Ew.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Jan 5, 2021)

My medical implant does, in fact, need to be replaced due to it malfunctioning. So I'm no longer getting the benefits of having it in, and I'm going to have to jump through a million hoops to have surgery to replace it. 2021 is turning out to be 2020 New Game+.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 5, 2021)

-sigh- That moment when someone calls a character's personality based almost entirely off of your actual personality "vanilla". ;w; Sorry I'm not very interesting... </3


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 5, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> -sigh- That moment when someone calls a character's personality based almost entirely off of your actual personality "vanilla". ;w; Sorry I'm not very interesting... </3


Well, just remember that despite popular connotations, vanilla is both highly popular and worth more than you would think.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 5, 2021)

All I wanted was two stupid slices of toast, and my stupid toaster decided to die.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 6, 2021)

Forgive me father for I have sinned.

I purchased the Bhangra Boogie emote on Fortnite because I loved the tune. So naturally, I was using it on every occasion, especially when it comes to flexing on my enemies. That's all it was to me. Flexing. 

But I never considered the circumstances as I lobbed six grenades onto an unsuspecting duo cramped in a small gas station and proceeded to emote amidst the chaos. I spent the rest of the game wondering why they chose to spectate me. 

After going through my footage a few days later, it dawned on me.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jan 6, 2021)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD STOP BUMPING OLD HIRING THREADS


----------



## Tytysi (Jan 6, 2021)

I hate it when I try to give my partner love bites, and his ungrateful ass just whines and complains, saying "Ow, that hurts" or "stop, you're gonna make me bleed"... Pfftt, SMH. ;p


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 6, 2021)

Being poor sucks. I am glad that I am no longer starving dirt poor like in my childhood but constantly having to be limited in life by a myriad of things gets annoying at times. Hopefully my writing/art career takes off. At least a livable income. I know that success in those fields is harder to find but it's not like I can work well with anything else. These type of careers are the only kind I function in with my mental illnesses and being physically disabled.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 6, 2021)

The modern clothes making industry while convenient for most doomed the market for those who don't fit into averages. I'm a tall man so a one size fits all is way too small. It's one thing to have a hard time finding clothes because you are super obese, since you could always help the situation with weight loss, but if you are just big and born that way it's out of your control. I don't mind shirts and pants although the way the fit on you is still not ideal. The main issue is FOOTWEAR! It's so difficult to find shoes because of my enormous feet. If I shop online I can find some but they cost more because they are bigger and a niche market and in the end they STILL don't fit. Most brands even online don't have them in my size, even on big and tall sites and large footwear sites like 2BigFeet etc. My feet are not just VERY long but also VERY wide so nothing works. Now that premade in factory shoes dominate the market finding custom shoemakers is harder now and since its now considered a luxury not a necessity the prices are extremely high especially since with bigger feet it takes more material and time to make. At this rate I might learn how to make my own socks and shoes.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 6, 2021)

I’m tired of my country and it’s bs.
How do we have cops that tear gas and pepper spray and fire rubber bullets at protesters and have a national guard roll out to dc.
And now as white nationalist terrorists are committing a coup the national guard refuses the call and the cops are only pushing these guys around like literal push.

this country is a spiraling shithole and the current leader has only served to accelerate and incite these turns of events with his bs lies and empowerment of these scum.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 6, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> The modern clothes making industry while convenient for most doomed the market for those who don't fit into averages. I'm a tall man so a one size fits all is way too small. It's one thing to have a hard time finding clothes because you are super obese, since you could always help the situation with weight loss, but if you are just big and born that way it's out of your control. I don't mind shirts and pants although the way the fit on you is still not ideal. The main issue is FOOTWEAR! It's so difficult to find shoes because of my enormous feet. If I shop online I can find some but they cost more because they are bigger and a niche market and in the end they STILL don't fit. Most brands even online don't have them in my size, even on big and tall sites and large footwear sites like 2BigFeet etc. My feet are not just VERY long but also VERY wide so nothing works. Now that premade in factory shoes dominate the market finding custom shoemakers is harder now and since its now considered a luxury not a necessity the prices are extremely high especially since with bigger feet it takes more material and time to make. At this rate I might learn how to make my own socks and shoes.


I feel this. But not nearly as bad as you have it. Finding women's shoes in my size is impossible, but I can usually find a 11-12 men's... Never fits perfectly though. Foot always slides around even if it's laced. :/


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 6, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> The modern clothes making industry while convenient for most doomed the market for those who don't fit into averages. I'm a tall man so a one size fits all is way too small. It's one thing to have a hard time finding clothes because you are super obese, since you could always help the situation with weight loss, but if you are just big and born that way it's out of your control. I don't mind shirts and pants although the way the fit on you is still not ideal. The main issue is FOOTWEAR! It's so difficult to find shoes because of my enormous feet. If I shop online I can find some but they cost more because they are bigger and a niche market and in the end they STILL don't fit. Most brands even online don't have them in my size, even on big and tall sites and large footwear sites like 2BigFeet etc. My feet are not just VERY long but also VERY wide so nothing works. Now that premade in factory shoes dominate the market finding custom shoemakers is harder now and since its now considered a luxury not a necessity the prices are extremely high especially since with bigger feet it takes more material and time to make. At this rate I might learn how to make my own socks and shoes.





TyraWadman said:


> I feel this. But not nearly as bad as you have it. Finding women's shoes in my size is impossible, but I can usually find a 11-12 men's... Never fits perfectly though. Foot always slides around even if it's laced. :/




I feel that way slightly, not to the same extent, but 4E XL is harder to find and/or out of stock, and it still feels a tad tight in width.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 6, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I feel that way slightly, not to the same extent, but 4E XL is harder to find and/or out of stock, and it still feels a tad tight in width.


What the heck is even that size??? XD


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What the heck is even that size??? XD


 I'm supposed to be 4E, which is extra-wide.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 6, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm supposed to be 4E, which is extra-wide.


Ooooooooh. I've never mastered shoe sizes.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I feel this. But not nearly as bad as you have it. Finding women's shoes in my size is impossible, but I can usually find a 11-12 men's... Never fits perfectly though. Foot always slides around even if it's laced. :/





Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I feel that way slightly, not to the same extent, but 4E XL is harder to find and/or out of stock, and it still feels a tad tight in width.


Yeah when I was younger I remember having such a hard time finding size 12s or extra wides. But that was when I was around 12. I already had man sized feet. My feet have grown a lot since. My current shoe size is a 18 US mens 6E/6W. Yet I'm still growing. Just this year I got taller I'm 6'5" now. My feet are still growing albeit much slower like my height I'm probably going to plateau at 28.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 6, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> Yeah when I was younger I remember having such a hard time finding size 12s or extra wides. But that was when I was around 12. I already had man sized feet. My feet have grown a lot since. My current shoe size is a 18 US mens 6E/6W. Yet I'm still growing. Just this year I got taller I'm 6'5" now. My feet are still growing albeit much slower like my height I'm probably going to plateau at 28.


 6'5"? I'm an elf compared to you, just a hair under 5'8".


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 6, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> 6'5"? I'm an elf compared to you, just a hair under 5'8".


Me tew!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 6, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> Yeah when I was younger I remember having such a hard time finding size 12s or extra wides. But that was when I was around 12. I already had man sized feet. My feet have grown a lot since. My current shoe size is a 18 US mens 6E/6W. Yet I'm still growing. Just this year I got taller I'm 6'5" now. My feet are still growing albeit much slower like my height I'm probably going to plateau at 28.


Wow, now *I* feel tiny at 6'2".

I only wound up a size 13 shoe - my issue with clothes is usually shoulders and torso.  I'm JUST barely at the torso length where I need to wear big and tall sizes for shirts (I'm actually a 2XLT due to some weight issues, I MIGHT be able to get down to an XLT in the next year or even just an LT.  I don't see myself getting smaller than that though.

Wanna know something really freaky?  I'm the LITTLE brother in the family, by a good half a foot.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2021)

[REDACTED] national emergency [REDACTED] forum rules [DATA EXPUNGED] politics.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 6, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Wow, now *I* feel tiny at 6'2".
> 
> I only wound up a size 13 shoe - my issue with clothes is usually shoulders and torso.  I'm JUST barely at the torso length where I need to wear big and tall sizes for shirts (I'm actually a 2XLT due to some weight issues, I MIGHT be able to get down to an XLT in the next year or even just an LT.  I don't see myself getting smaller than that though.
> 
> Wanna know something really freaky?  I'm the LITTLE brother in the family, by a good half a foot.


To complicate things I'm not lanky. I'm very wide and big built. Naturally very muscular. I have an issue with clothing fitting due to my wide back and big calves. I don't even work out. If I did I'd probably look like a bara character. Yeah I too had some weight issues due to psych med weight gain. Finally fixed that and now I'm close to my ideal weight goal. I hope you are successful with the weight loss. Want to know something freaky? My dad is barely 5'9" and my mom is 5'4" I don't know why I'm so big. It would make more sense if they were like your familty and all tall but my siblings are WAY smaller than me too both height wise, foot size wise, and in how muscular they are. I would think that I was adopted but I have some traits unique to both my parents.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 6, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> The modern clothes making industry while convenient for most doomed the market for those who don't fit into averages. I'm a tall man so a one size fits all is way too small. It's one thing to have a hard time finding clothes because you are super obese, since you could always help the situation with weight loss, but if you are just big and born that way it's out of your control. I don't mind shirts and pants although the way the fit on you is still not ideal. The main issue is FOOTWEAR! It's so difficult to find shoes because of my enormous feet. If I shop online I can find some but they cost more because they are bigger and a niche market and in the end they STILL don't fit. Most brands even online don't have them in my size, even on big and tall sites and large footwear sites like 2BigFeet etc. My feet are not just VERY long but also VERY wide so nothing works. Now that premade in factory shoes dominate the market finding custom shoemakers is harder now and since its now considered a luxury not a necessity the prices are extremely high especially since with bigger feet it takes more material and time to make. At this rate I might learn how to make my own socks and shoes.


Your latest enemy makes sense, why not make it your hobby?


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 6, 2021)

I am.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 6, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> I am.


If you're talking about a hobby then that's great!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm lowkey liking this conversation.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 6, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> If you're talking about a hobby then that's great!


I learned how to knit socks I just need to get a pattern to customize them based on measurements. And am learning leather work for shoes I already made sandals with leather soles and paracord for tying them on my feet. It's a pretty good investment at first but definitely worth it in the end.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 7, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm lowkey liking this conversation.


Same.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 7, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> I learned how to knit socks I just need to get a pattern to customize them based on measurements. And am learning leather work for shoes I already made sandals with leather soles and paracord for tying them on my feet. It's a pretty good investment at first but definitely worth it in the end.


This is wonderful, I tried to learn to knit, but apart from the simplest rectangle, I never learned anything, neither on knitting needles, nor crochet. Well done, I wish you good luck, I would even be interested to see the photo if you would like to share it.)))


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 7, 2021)

When I finish my first pair I'll upload it same with my art progress and music. I'll try to cheese some knitting patterns or lessons for you if you are interested.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 7, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> When I finish my first pair I'll upload it same with my art progress and music. I'll try to cheese some knitting patterns or lessons for you if you are interested.


Perhaps I will give up the lessons, unfortunately I have an extremely low reserve of strength and motivation and I constantly fall into apathy, so now all the few strength that I have, I prefer to spend on drawing and everyday necessities.
Where do you post your art? I would take a look.)


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 7, 2021)

I haven't started posting yet. Though I'll let you know when I do. I will probably upload on my FA account and make folders for SFW and NSFW.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 7, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> I haven't started posting yet. Though I'll let you know when I do. I will probably upload on my FA account and make folders for SFW and NSFW.


Great, you can write to me about this in private messages or leave Shouts on my page in FA.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 7, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Great, you can write to me about this in private messages or leave Shouts on my page in FA.


For sure.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 7, 2021)

The neighbor's child squeals like a pig being killed. I hate children.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 7, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> The neighbor's child squeals like a pig being killed. I hate children.



SAME
Screams and literally puts his feet on the wall and stomps. Naturally, it's the wall between them and MY room. Not the _other_ end of the house. It goes on for hours!!!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 7, 2021)

So on a Minecraft server I once frequented, someone approached me expecting me to be their "daddy".  I fully misunderstood the whole thing, and ever since then they haven't left me alone.

Even when the server got shut down, when I haven't had contact from this person in MONTHS, they messaged me out of the blue on Discord trying to strike it back up.  I just ignored it for a while.

Today was the final day I allowed that.  They're officially blocked.  If I want a relationship at this point (which I won't for a while yet, I'm not in a good physical or mental or financial state for one), it must have a physical component.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 7, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I feel that way slightly, not to the same extent, but 4E XL is harder to find and/or out of stock, and it still feels a tad tight in width.


I have the opposite problem. I have size 6.5 feet (I'm a smol bean) and occasionally have to go onto building sites for my job. Trying to find toe cap shoes in my size is difficult, I actually went with some women's all black cap trainers. They are a 7 (the smallest available without special order as I needed them next day) and still a bit too big.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 7, 2021)

I don't like this feeling.
Mom agreed to let me move back in with her and thus paying less rent than I was before. Possibly paying off my student loan among other things and starting to finally make something of my life.

I'm already paying her $500 a month and I buy my own food. Yet the tension is there.
I don't feel like she's happy with me being here again and I hate this suspense. It's not the first time she would have said yes and kicked me out a few months later, and there's no way in hell I'd be able to make it in this overpriced dump. 

Just hate how everything is going. Especially since she expects me to have enough money to put as a downpayment on a house. Like... have realistic expectations mother! I'm 28 and still haven't had the money to get my license!


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't like this feeling.
> Mom agreed to let me move back in with her and thus paying less rent than I was before. Possibly getting my license among other things and starting to finally make something of my life.
> 
> I'm already paying her $500 a month and I buy my own food. Yet the tension is there.
> ...


I think too many parents are under the impression that employment wages have been keeping up with costs of living and that just isn't true. How is a young adult who doesn't pull more than 20k a year supposed to buy a house? Housing where I live medians at over 150k.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 7, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> I think too many parents are under the impression that employment wages have been keeping up with costs of living and that just isn't true. How is a young adult who doesn't pull more than 20k a year supposed to buy a house? Housing where I live medians at over 150k.



I know!!!! 
And she knows this! She literally just sold her house after spending the past x amount of years paying it off and it was over 200k! And even if I magically had that money, I'd need even MORE since all of the houses selling are ones that have been around for almost 100 years with no repairs. 

It's all maddening garbage. DX


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I know!!!!
> And she knows this! She literally just sold her house after spending the past x amount of years paying it off and it was over 200k! And even if I magically had that money, I'd need even MORE since all of the houses selling are ones that have been around for almost 100 years with no repairs.
> 
> It's all maddening garbage. DX


Yeah... my mom told me my idiot grandmother sold a spare house she had for $10,000 in the 80s, that would be worth well close to quarter of a mil because of the area. Sadly, as the population swells land ownership will increasingly become more a commodity of the rich and wealthy. If anyone manages to scoop up a large plot  of land, you would genuinely be better off passing it on to family than you would selling it at an appreciated market value and living retirement up with no generational wealth to pass on. Land is by far one of the most valuable investments you can possibly make.

Rental is a bad deal because you don't get to own squat no matter how much you ultimately pay. Even lease to own is better.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 7, 2021)

NitroFastFur said:


> I have the opposite problem. I have size 6.5 feet (I'm a smol bean) and occasionally have to go onto building sites for my job. Trying to find toe cap shoes in my size is difficult, I actually went with some women's all black cap trainers. They are a 7 (the smallest available without special order as I needed them next day) and still a bit too big.


Maybe you are an anime character? I'm just teasing. That sucks though; commercial shoe production isn't in our favor, but at least we have nice feet, unlike most people.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 7, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> I think too many parents are under the impression that employment wages have been keeping up with costs of living and that just isn't true. How is a young adult who doesn't pull more than 20k a year supposed to buy a house? Housing where I live medians at over 150k.


Let's see... about 20k a year before taxes would be about $1,666 a month... plug that into a calculator, 30 year mortgage, put downpayment at a low number like $1000 (very unrealistic I think), leave property taxes and insurance default as I don't understand that enough this instant, and assume no credit card payment... that would result in affording a house under $47k (because this is afford COMFORTABLY, as in the oft-quoted recommendation of spending no more than 28% of gross income).  I decided to actually browse around for houses like that and it looks like they're mainly ancient fixer-upper houses, at least in my state.  (There's houses under $20k because of the repairs needed!)

Unfortunately, fixer-uppers eat up valuable time that could be used to actually EARN that 20k a year, so... I guess it's doable, but at severe costs elsewhere?  Basically, my understanding is it takes A LOT more work these days before someone can own a home anywhere NEAR the old prices.  And I'm not even calculating their middle-of-nowhere-ness in all of this yet.  So yeah, Tyra's kind of nailed this one.

(Google "Old Houses Under $50k" for a dedicated site for these things.  No, I am not making this up; yes, I take these types of questions seriously by default.)

There's a reason I want my student loans gone before I even consider a house of my own.


That being said, Tyra... I hate to be blunt on this, but your mother is starting to sound like the kind of person that doesn't understand money concepts or investment AT ALL.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 7, 2021)

For the last two weeks or so, I haven't been able to sleep. I get 3 hours a night.

This fucking sucks.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 7, 2021)

Rimna said:


> For the last two weeks or so, I haven't been able to sleep. I get 3 hours a night.
> 
> This fucking sucks.


It sounds stupid but have you tried deep breathing over and over until you fall asleep? Maybe with some ambient sounds like rain.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 8, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> It sounds stupid but have you tried deep breathing over and over until you fall asleep? Maybe with some ambient sounds like rain.



I am a light sleeper. If it rains, l am not able to sleep. 

Alcohol is a great remedy for not being able to sleep but I don't want to be drunk all the time.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 8, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I am a light sleeper. If it rains, l am not able to sleep.
> 
> Alcohol is a great remedy for not being able to sleep but I don't want to be drunk all the time.


Have you tried earplugs or other relaxants like chamomile herbal tea?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 8, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I am a light sleeper. If it rains, l am not able to sleep.
> 
> Alcohol is a great remedy for not being able to sleep but I don't want to be drunk all the time.


Tolerance, I took a nap after 1 hard root beer, I didn't get drunk, so maybe try less? Idk your tolerance personally, and I won't endorse drinking onto others, but I do notice that if I drink too much my heart races.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 8, 2021)

Rimna said:


> For the last two weeks or so, I haven't been able to sleep. I get 3 hours a night.
> 
> This fucking sucks.


Insomnia really sucks.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 8, 2021)

My mind wonders all night long, and then when I think I can sleep, I feel uncomfortable, like just generally un-well, and so I jump right back up multiple times before I can ease my way into a semi-comfortable state.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 8, 2021)

Walmart never has cute shoes my size, they are almost always sold out.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 8, 2021)

On top of the continued purging of social media accounts and ludicrously flexible policy changes, I am seeing sporadic downtime and lag of various websites. I suggest this is a good time to download Signal or Telegram for anyone who wants to retain communication and open discussions with each other, especially with close ones. Even if you don't use them currently, it's better to have the apks or setup files downloaded on your device. There is no guarantee your social media account, or any account for the matter will remain active for many users including website services in the foreseeable future as the draconian censorship hammer is being dropped hard on any opposing remarks or hunch to authority that are brought into question.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 9, 2021)

"Do you need a bag?"
No. 
"Would you like your receipt?"
No.

...

*THEN WHY ARE YOU STILL STANDING HERE, MORTAL?! YOUR TRANSACTION HAS BEEN COMPLETED!!! MOVE ALONG SO THAT THE REST MAY DO THE SAME!!! *


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 9, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


>


Imagine losing your shit like this over a dad joke.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 9, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> My mind wonders all night long, and then when I think I can sleep, I feel uncomfortable, like just generally un-well, and so I jump right back up multiple times before I can ease my way into a semi-comfortable state.


Honestly, while falling asleep, it seems to me that I am dying, and if I fall asleep now, I will never wake up.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Honestly, while falling asleep, it seems to me that I am dying, and if I fall asleep now, I will never wake up.


It's fucking awful, and the one night once every two months I feel somewhat well rested I'm so thankful for, and wish my chemistry that induces comfort would just stay that way.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 9, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


>


That was a lot of bitching and moaning with a rapid fire selection of flat jokes over 50% of which involve some sexual context to say that he was upsetti in the sphagetti about a-woman being said with amen.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jan 9, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


>



This dude _still _exists? I remember watching his videos when I was sixteen.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 9, 2021)

Think I'm going to quit my part time job. Too much stuff irritating me. Plus I need time to do stuff round the house.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2021)

ASTA said:


> This dude _still _exists? I remember watching his videos when I was sixteen.


Yup, and he's changed his position and attitude drastically within the last year or so.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2021)

As cynical as I am a lot of the time, when I'm in a good mood, I just naturally love people, or want to show affection, I don't know why.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 9, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> As cynical as I am a lot of the time, when I'm in a good mood, I just naturally love people, or want to show affection, I don't know why.


It's called being happy! 
Mayhaps a little hyper/energetic? 
I know I get the same way. 

And then the next day I'm back to dreading existence as a whole.


----------



## MM13 (Jan 9, 2021)

The lack of character transformations that are into Disney characters, specifically...I want to see more ones into characters like Pete, Ratigan or Philoctetes.  Also am I the only one who finds that the majority of fish tfs are into anthro sharks?  I


----------



## ben909 (Jan 9, 2021)

MM13 said:


> The lack of character transformations that are into Disney characters, specifically...I want to see more ones into characters like Pete, Ratigan or Philoctetes.  Also am I the only one who finds that the majority of fish tfs are into santhro sharks?  I


i have seen non shark fish transformations, but they are more into the "stock" mer for... and were on da last year


am i missing the point? or am i on topic?


----------



## MM13 (Jan 9, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i have seen non shark fish transformations, but they are more into the "stock" mer for... and were on da last year
> 
> 
> am i missing the point? or am i on topic?


Well, that's partially what I mean but I mean more varied fish species, tropical/freshwater or deep sea, or even species like sea-horses.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 9, 2021)

MM13 said:


> Well, that's partially what I mean but I mean more varied fish species, tropical/freshwater or deep sea, or even species like sea-horses.


this person does some colorful mer characters, i think its tropical, but again an not sure if i am on the right tract








						Fisk And Juno by Joon
					

This is Fisk and Juno, from my little comic book series, called Arkuatica. There are 7 comics available, to date, and this poster, is ta ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## MM13 (Jan 9, 2021)

ben909 said:


> this person does some colorful mer characters, i think its tropical, but again an not sure if i am on the right tract
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mer-folk and fish-people in general do count.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 9, 2021)

MM13 said:


> Mer-folk and fish-people in general do count.



ok,  thats the main one i have for now, although its not the type of character


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 9, 2021)

When you work with psychiatric patients, do not ridicule them (especially behind their backs) when they are symptomatic. You know that's not allowed and yet you think it's cute. Hmmn.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> It's called being happy!
> Mayhaps a little hyper/energetic?
> I know I get the same way.
> 
> And then the next day I'm back to dreading existence as a whole.


I really want to be, but it's hard.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 9, 2021)

I apparently cry in my sleep? Makes sense, since I'd never let anyone see it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 9, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I apparently cry in my sleep? Makes sense, since I'd never let anyone see it.



I do this too. Especially if I have a sad dream. ;n;


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi. As a reminder, politics are forbidden on the forums. I'm confident you are all already aware of that, soooo ... please?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 9, 2021)

Wake up and I'm dizzy. Must be from bad sleep. Guess I'll take a nap after work! 
Bought a sandwich at the gas station and didn't realize the expiration date was today. Now my heads doin' a dizzle and my butt's doin' a shizzle. 
Finally get home to lay down for a lizzle and IM NOT TIRED ENOUGH TO NAP/SLEEP!!!D8<


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Hi. As a reminder, politics are forbidden on the forums. I'm confident you are all already aware of that, soooo ... please?


No problem.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2021)

I lied down, head propped up on pillow slightly, trying to relax myself into a nap with headphones on and music, now my throat feels like it's closing for some reason. I just can't relax and feel comfortable like a normal human being. Fuck.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 9, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I lied down, head propped up on pillow slightly, trying to relax myself into a nap with headphones on and music, now my throat feels like it's closing for some reason. I just can't relax and feel comfortable like a normal human being. Fuck.



Have you tried following along with one of those therapy audio things? Like "Picture yourself in a happy place" and "Now imagine the sensation running along your fingertips and up your arms"? Could help you inadvertently relax?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you tried following along with one of those therapy audio things? Like "Picture yourself in a happy place" and "Now imagine the sensation running along your fingertips and up your arms"? Could help you inadvertently relax?


I was listening to ambient/binaural type stuff; I have tried stuff like that, and I find myself having hard time understanding or following those.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you tried following along with one of those therapy audio things? Like "Picture yourself in a happy place" and "Now imagine the sensation running along your fingertips and up your arms"? Could help you inadvertently relax?


I don’t understand at all who this affects. When I went to hypnosis sessions, I had to restrain myself not to laugh, and when I have to imagine myself in a happy place and all that, it only irritates me, and sometimes even rage.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2021)

I've seen people pull out a cellphone while being bored on the job but clipping your nails???!?!?! 

I'm honestly tired of discovering new things in retail. I can only hope she was at least clean about it and doesn't just like them up on a shelf somewhere...

And I only say that because I once shared a place with someone who did this. People are gross.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I don’t understand at all who this affects. When I went to hypnosis sessions, I had to restrain myself not to laugh, and when I have to imagine myself in a happy place and all that, it only irritates me, and sometimes even rage.


Hypnosis would be weird. I couldn't see it working on me.

But I was mostly using that as an example. I can see why it's frustrating. I remember being in school and teachers would ask you to write about a time that made you really happy, but I'd sit there and sob because I couldn't think of one.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 10, 2021)

Epilogue to previous post:

Mr. Knock-on-door-at-midnight hates me now. Good... very good.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 11, 2021)

Questioning my height yet again...

I stood by a height chart and it said I was just over 6'ft. 
I had someone measure me and say I was 5'7''. 
Measurements showing the height of the store doorway says I'm also above 6ft. 

Did the rules change for measurements at some point and they are just outdated? 
What gives?


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Questioning my height yet again...
> 
> I stood by a height chart and it said I was just over 6'ft.
> I had someone measure me and say I was 5'7''.
> ...


It seems to me much more convenient to measure in centimeters. This is much more accurate, I know for sure that my height is 164 cm, I have no idea how many it is in feet.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Questioning my height yet again...
> 
> I stood by a height chart and it said I was just over 6'ft.
> I had someone measure me and say I was 5'7''.
> ...


So I'm not the only one? I actually got two rulers an old one that was my grandfather's and a new one the older one was smaller on the inches side.


Lira Miraeta said:


> It seems to me much more convenient to measure in centimeters. This is much more accurate, I know for sure that my height is 164 cm, I have no idea how many it is in feet.


Probably right the cm side was the same it's probably an inches issue.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 11, 2021)

If you type "fuckamazon.com" it redirects you directly to amazon.com, lol they know how everyone feels about them yet can't do one day without their crappy slave-laboring company

Same with amazonisshit.com


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 11, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If you type "fuckamazon.com" it redirects you directly to amazon.com, lol they know how everyone feels about them yet can't do one day without their crappy slave-laboring company
> 
> Same with amazonisshit.com


Slave-labor or byproduct of the notorious economy threatening disease known as capitalism?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 11, 2021)

Why can't I just take my medicine without gagging or vomiting??!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 11, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> Why can't I just take my medicine without gagging or vomiting??!


Because tastes terrible and people should really fix it


On a totally unrelated note! My grandmother died yesterday and I feel strangely not sad. It feels like nothing has changed and yet the world has one less person I truly care about and there so few of them already. It probably has to do with the way I view death but still, what the hecc. I know death is inevitable and she was quite old. I'm too logical for all the feels, I suppose.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 11, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> Because tastes terrible and people should really fix it


Doesn't taste too terrible, honestly. I think it has to do with my GERD maybe. *shrug*
It makes me regurgitate bile a lot, so maybe.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 11, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If you type "fuckamazon.com" it redirects you directly to amazon.com, lol they know how everyone feels about them yet can't do one day without their crappy slave-laboring company
> 
> Same with amazonisshit.com


I miss it when you could buy from third-party sellers and didn't have to pay an extra cent in addition to free shipping, now there's no point of not buying from their official warehouse directly anymore, unless the item is out of stock to not risk getting a shit or used product under "fulfilled by amazon", then again, I remember they were reselling Verizon Samsung Galaxy S5s as "new", even though they were clearly refurbished with unoriginal accessories, generic boxes, and had blatant cosmetic and functional defects with shitty used OEM batteries, probably from the last owner(s), now they finally have "renewed" in the title of the product.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 11, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I miss it when you could buy from third-party sellers and didn't have to pay an extra cent in addition to free shipping, now there's no point of not buying from their official warehouse directly anymore, unless the item is out of stock to not risk getting a shit or used product under "fulfilled by amazon", then again, I remember they were reselling Verizon Samsung Galaxy S5s as "new", even though they were clearly refurbished with unoriginal accessories, generic boxes, and had blatant cosmetic and functional defects with shitty used OEM batteries, probably from the last owner(s), now they finally have "renewed" in the title of the product.



I've had so much grief with buying anything in the past and present, but I would rather risk not getting the item and going through the refund process  than buying (essentially) a noname brand of what I want.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I've had so much grief with buying anything in the past and present, but I would rather risk not getting the item and going through the refund process  than buying (essentially) a noname brand of what I want.


Oh yeah, the fake gamepads and controllers too. It's an absolute must to buy through "shipped and sold by Amazon" if you want and official controller, or lower the risk of not getting a counterfeit.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm increasingly worried that I'm just not able to do my job anymore. I just stare at the screen and things just stop making sense. I have no idea what exactly I'm supposed to be doing right now and I've already asked my supervisor like 3 times over the last few weeks; I don't want to ask again. Wish I had some idea what's causing it or what to do about it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2021)

I've been down on myself for months now, but something new has occurred to me.
I don't just want the approval of others for being myself. Rather, I want to be someone whose approval is sought by others.


----------



## L.Rey (Jan 13, 2021)

A decent birthday ended on a sour note. I might struggle with sleep tonight. I don't feel ok. I have so much anger and pain in my heart, always have. I can't even put into words..


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 13, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> A decent birthday ended on a sour note. I might struggle with sleep tonight. I don't feel ok. I have so much anger and pain in my heart, always have. I can't even put into words..


Happy belated birthday, dear~! Sorry you're not feeling well. Want to talk about it?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 13, 2021)

All these spoiled people with their iPhones bragging to others about the "latest and greatest" don't realize their phones were made by child slave-labor teenagers in China, and Taiwan I believe, with safety nets outside the windows so they don't attempt suicide and fall to their deaths because of how the working conditions inside the plant were, and low pay. Amazing craftsmanship, nevertheless, but it kind of puts things into perspective when people here are so superficial and grandiose about everything, not realizing their "precious $1000 phone" they stopped caring about because it's two years old was being made by young individuals who were suffering under tyranny, and getting paid nearly nothing in return, only to be bought with hedonic value across the sea to impress others.


I'm not going to sit and pretend I'm not spoiled and don't like my electronics and shit, but I just wish more people looked at the bigger picture, and stopped seeing things merely for what they look like because someone else sugarcoated their perspective on the other end of the line. I think people are more mature now than they were nearly 10 years ago when "Android vs iPhone" was a huge thing, but it's something to look back on in regards to the behavior that might come across if you were the person making those products for almost nothing in a bad working environment, and seeing others across the sea fight and brag over the the products with the MSRP they paid for them.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 13, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> A decent birthday ended on a sour note. I might struggle with sleep tonight. I don't feel ok. I have so much anger and pain in my heart, always have. I can't even put into words..


Happy Birthday!


----------



## L.Rey (Jan 13, 2021)

Feeling a little better. Long story short: arguably toxic, old irl friends of mine come to my home LATE AT NIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS GOD DAMN PANDEMIC; INVITING THEMSELVES NO LESS. Of course I didn't invite them, why? I don't care if it's my birthday, I don't want your fucking gifts that I didn't ask or even want, I've been ignoring you for a reason. TAKE A FUCKING HINT YOU DENSE MOTHERFUCKER. I remember recently spending like an hour or two at work PISSED...just thinking about what you put me through. Just...just leave me alone dammit. Sometimes I feel like nobody respects me, sure fucking feels like it. Alas, I digress...and I've had enough writing. Here's to a better tomorrow, smh..


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 13, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I'm increasingly worried that I'm just not able to do my job anymore. I just stare at the screen and things just stop making sense. I have no idea what exactly I'm supposed to be doing right now and I've already asked my supervisor like 3 times over the last few weeks; I don't want to ask again. Wish I had some idea what's causing it or what to do about it.


Perhaps it's overworking or even a lack of self care. If not, have you gotten a mental health check it could be the onset of something if this worsens or starts to effect way more of your life. I hope you are doing better. These situations can be overwhelming and frustrating.


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 13, 2021)

Lately I've been having a lot of trouble occupying my attention. I lay around, drink, look at lewd shit... It's very depressing. Sometimes I can get up and enjoy something but the drive has a tendancy to fade quickly. There's a "spark" to life that's missing. My creativity drops to zero. I get sad easily, or irate, and I fall into existential thought traps. Intrusive thoughts, anxiety, boredom... I've also had trouble expressing my emotions around other people all my life so it gets bottled. I don't think I've cried in front of someone in four years or so. None of my friends have ever seen me cry. I don't know how to deal with others' emotions as well. Often I just want to hug them or comfort them somehow but I can't push myself to do it unless I'm drunk. I just sit quietly. It's very lonely :/

This isn't the first time, so I know it'll pass.  Every time I get this way I eventually just magically remember how good it feels to give a shit about anything. Like I just have a lazy brain. But it's been getting more prominent in my life, and it concerns me.

But I'm thankful dumping grounds like this exist


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 13, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've been down on myself for months now, but something new has occurred to me.
> I don't just want the approval of others for being myself. Rather, I want to be someone whose approval is sought by others.


While it's good to want to be respected, be careful to not become obsessed with wanting people to seek approval from you. I know people who became obsessed with it and it lead to being power hungry or egocentric even if in a social status way. Just make sure to not lose yourself along the way. Sometimes when people really want others approval it can cone from low self esteem the same with wanting others to seek ypur approval though the latter can have ego centrism instead or power hunger.

I tend to find that if you approve of yourself and are truly comfortable with being yourself regardless if others approve of you or want to be approved by you it ends up being healthier. You can still appreciate others and their acceptance and want approval or others to seek yours. The key difference is wanting not needing others approval or others to seek your approval. You end up being happiest and give yourself more control over your own life not relying on others for it. And ironically this usually gets people's respect.

Although it's normal to want approval, being someone who doesn't need it can help being confident, having self worth, and being truly at peace with yourself. This is also because at times others just might not approve of you this can be for a myriad of reasons whether disagreements on philosophy or taste in music etc. If you become someone who would appreciate approval though does not require it I find that you become healthier and more resilient to bad times or jerks. While if you want approval too much or rely on it your self worth will fluctuate based on what others think of you or who you are surrounded with.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 13, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> Feeling a little better. Long story short: arguably toxic, old irl friends of mine come to my home LATE AT NIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS GOD DAMN PANDEMIC; INVITING THEMSELVES NO LESS. Of course I didn't invite them, why? I don't care if it's my birthday, I don't want your fucking gifts that I didn't ask or even want, I've been ignoring you for a reason. TAKE A FUCKING HINT YOU DENSE MOTHERFUCKER. I remember recently spending like an hour or two at work PISSED...just thinking about what you put me through. Just...just leave me alone dammit. Sometimes I feel like nobody respects me, sure fucking feels like it. Alas, I digress...and I've had enough writing. Here's to a better tomorrow, smh..


Glad to hear it's going better even if just a bit. Happy birthday although I am a bit late.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 13, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Lately I've been having a lot of trouble occupying my attention. I lay around, drink, look at lewd shit... It's very depressing. Sometimes I can get up and enjoy something but the drive has a tendancy to fade quickly. There's a "spark" to life that's missing. My creativity drops to zero. I get sad easily, or irate, and I fall into existential thought traps. Intrusive thoughts, anxiety, boredom... I've also had trouble expressing my emotions around other people all my life so it gets bottled. I don't think I've cried in front of someone in four years or so. None of my friends have ever seen me cry. It's very lonely :/
> 
> This isn't the first time, so I know it'll pass.  Every time I get this way I eventually just magically remember how good it feels to give a shit about anything. Like I just have a lazy brain. But it's been getting more prominent in my life, and it concerns me.
> 
> But I'm thankful dumping grounds like this exist


I agree it's good that places like this are here. It's nice to be able to get things out. I also suffer from something similar. At times it gets so bad I can't even move or think. Or at times as if I cease to be stuck in a stasis a void of being. Have you gotten a mental health check it could be depression or catatonia. One thing thay tends to help me at times to move or exercise. Start an activity anything works even doodling. If I can I can even talk to someone about anything really sometimes it keeps my mind going. Regardless I hope that situation improves.


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 13, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> I agree it's good that places like this are here. It's nice to be able to get things out. I also suffer from something similar. At times it gets so bad I can't even move or think. Or at times as if I cease to be stuck in a stasis a void of being. Have you gotten a mental health check it could be depression or catatonia. One thing thay tends to help me at times to move or exercise. Start an activity anything works even doodling. If I can I can even talk to someone about anything really sometimes it keeps my mind going. Regardless I hope that situation improves.



Thanks for the reply c: I don't think it's anything quite that serious, at least not so far. If anything it's a mood disorder or OCD but I have no idea. I think it's just depression with obsessive tendencies. I've been wanting to see somebody about it but my health insurance doesn't cover psychiatric work. Classic U.S.

And you're right, I'm typically fine when I'm spending time with friends. The pattern makes it very difficult to be productive, though, unless i happen to know someone interested in learning the same things I want to.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> While it's good to want to be respected, be careful to not become obsessed with wanting people to seek approval from you. I know people who became obsessed with it and it lead to being power hungry or egocentric even if in a social status way. Just make sure to not lose yourself along the way. Sometimes when people really want others approval it can cone from low self esteem the same with wanting others to seek ypur approval though the latter can have ego centrism instead or power hunger.
> 
> I tend to find that if you approve of yourself and are truly comfortable with being yourself regardless if others approve of you or want to be approved by you it ends up being healthier. You can still appreciate others and their acceptance and want approval or others to seek yours. The key difference is wanting not needing others approval or others to seek your approval. You end up being happiest and give yourself more control over your own life not relying on others for it. And ironically this usually gets people's respect.
> 
> Although it's normal to want approval, being someone who doesn't need it can help being confident, having self worth, and being truly at peace with yourself. This is also because at times others just might not approve of you this can be for a myriad of reasons whether disagreements on philosophy or taste in music etc. If you become someone who would appreciate approval though does not require it I find that you become healthier and more resilient to bad times or jerks. While if you want approval too much or rely on it your self worth will fluctuate based on what others think of you or who you are surrounded with.


People keep telling me this in different ways, but it's a little less comforting each time. I could go with the easy explanation that I'm just jealous of people more successful in art, or who wield social power through trends and ideological bubbles/echo chambers on Twitter, but I suspect it's deeper than that. I do admit that I'm prone to jealousy.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm very upset at how many incomplete projects I have and how much money I have tied up in them. I get this feeling like I can't bring myself to finish anything I start no matter what it is and that is frustrating. 

Also, why is it so difficult to get a fursuit in this fandom? Ffs, I've been trying to get ONE for bloody 4 years now and I have excess funds to do so. Less known makers are liable to just take your money and run. Well known makers have years long waiting lists. So what are my last options?

Nothing on The Dealer's Den appeals to me, and the ONE suit I wanted I missed out on because they refused to 'verify' me anyway because my ID info doesn't match up. >_>

My only other route is to buy a generic pre-made on a con floor but I've yet to see one that even remotely appealed to me and all of them are closed.

That is maddening and proof beyond a doubt that money can't really move mountains if fate says otherwise.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2021)

I surround myself with things I love, but when the novelty of each wears off I don't love myself any more than before.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I surround myself with things I love, but when the novelty of each wears off I don't love myself any more than before.


I'm the same but with people instead of things.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2021)

Stressed to the point where I have ended up losing 3kg in just over a week, have a lot of headaches and have zero energy, not to mention not wanting to socialize. 

But hey, at least I am losing weight..


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Stressed to the point where I have ended up losing 3kg in just over a week, have a lot of headaches and have zero energy, not to mention not wanting to socialize.
> 
> But hey, at least I am losing weight..


Same here, lots of headaches, having a hard time getting myself to even smile a lot, in fact, I've been crying in tears like a baby almost every day at random times, snapping at people around me, because I have this void, loneliness, and lack of IRL support, low energy, feeling ill, and been through extreme social isolation for a long time on and off. Not sure about the weight part, but I believe I lost some as well. I feel too overwhelmed to type big messages all the time, converse with anyone, or know how or care to put myself together to function or talk normally. The only thing I've been concerned with, is trying to make myself happy with music, Beastars, technology, videos/live streams, and playing flight simulators. It feels like I lost the battle to live, function and thrive the way a person should. I know there's a few people out there who say I'm not a lost cause, but I have a hard time believing that myself, considering how "useless", "a burden" and "inefficient" people made me feel my whole life, including myself. The only real skill I have, and reason I'm alive, is to disappoint others.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 13, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> All these spoiled people with their iPhones bragging to others about the "latest and greatest" don't realize their phones were made by child slave-labor teenagers in China, and Taiwan I believe, with safety nets outside the windows so they don't attempt suicide and fall to their deaths because of how the working conditions inside the plant were, and low pay. Amazing craftsmanship, nevertheless, but it kind of puts things into perspective when people here are so superficial and grandiose about everything, not realizing their "precious $1000 phone" they stopped caring about because it's two years old was being made by young individuals who were suffering under tyranny, and getting paid nearly nothing in return, only to be bought with hedonic value across the sea to impress others.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to sit and pretend I'm not spoiled and don't like my electronics and shit, but I just wish more people looked at the bigger picture, and stopped seeing things merely for what they look like because someone else sugarcoated their perspective on the other end of the line. I think people are more mature now than they were nearly 10 years ago when "Android vs iPhone" was a huge thing, but it's something to look back on in regards to the behavior that might come across if you were the person making those products for almost nothing in a bad working environment, and seeing others across the sea fight and brag over the the products with the MSRP they paid for them.


There is no such thing as ethical consumption under capitalism.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 13, 2021)

Is anyone else upset about the state of things lately?

I dunno, I guess I feel like the world is in a bit of a funk- people aren’t really reaching out to understand others, but would rather hide in their bunkers and die in them. Y’know what I mean? I don’t want to make any direct references here, but I hate how divided people are. I feel like I’m always trying my best at meeting people halfway (yes, I recognize I can be very bad at doing it, too), but I feel like others don’t want to do the same, more often than not. I’m just tired of worrying about becoming a target for things that are outside of my control, or for something that wasn’t even intentional.

Maybe I’m just arguing over human nature, but that’s where my thoughts are right now. It’s not a fun thought process to have.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 13, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> Perhaps it's overworking or even a lack of self care. If not, have you gotten a mental health check it could be the onset of something if this worsens or starts to effect way more of your life. I hope you are doing better. These situations can be overwhelming and frustrating.


Oh, it most likely is. My mental health was not in good shape at the end of 2019 and only got worse over the last year. I'm attempting to take better care of myself now, but it's an uphill battle.

Thank you for the kind words, though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 13, 2021)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Is anyone else upset about the state of things lately?
> 
> I dunno, I guess I feel like the world is in a bit of a funk- people aren’t really reaching out to understand others, but would rather hide in their bunkers and die in them. Y’know what I mean? I don’t want to make any direct references here, but I hate how divided people are. I feel like I’m always trying my best at meeting people halfway (yes, I recognize I can be very bad at doing it, too), but I feel like others don’t want to do the same, more often than not. I’m just tired of worrying about becoming a target for things that are outside of my control, or for something that wasn’t even intentional.
> 
> Maybe I’m just arguing over human nature, but that’s where my thoughts are right now. It’s not a fun thought process to have.


At this point?  I've pretty much decided "screw the bunker", well at least as much as I can anyway.  I'm tired of being held back by my own anxieties.  If I wind up cut down, so be it.

There's probably a few signs that people are starting to realize it's time, but of course those signs would likely not circulate.




Lucyfur said:


> There is no such thing as ethical consumption under capitalism.


I'll be super-blunt, what I'm seeing in economics and culture isn't something I can even remotely recognize as capitalism at all.

No, really, I mean it.  There is absolutely none of the self-interest required of capitalism whatsoever in this economy, not from the consumer, not from any of the businesses.

(If that's confusing, a few examples:
-A self-interested person wouldn't replace their phone every two years.
-A self-interested person would stick to containers they can maintain and use repeatedly - at least when other needs like sanitation aren't a factor.
-A self-interested business would use labor they could retain for years and have a decent work environment and pace so they can thrive.
-A self-interested business would use packaging that has a reasonable chance of re-use, either by themselves or their consumers.
-A self-interested business would allow others to repair their products as, even without the potential for parts production that lets them coordinate with other businesses, outside repair in and of itself is a far-reaching sales and marketing opportunity.

Self-interest, the way I understood it, is inherently all about the long term.)


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 13, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> At this point?  I've pretty much decided "screw the bunker", well at least as much as I can anyway.  I'm tired of being held back by my own anxieties.  If I wind up cut down, so be it.
> 
> There's probably a few signs that people are starting to realize it's time, but of course those signs would likely not circulate.


Well, then I salute you! Not many people would be willing to wade into the metaphorical no man’s land. It’s hard and often unforgiving, and I can only hope to follow your lead one day. I’ve always known that people are capable of finding common ground to stand on, no matter how different their lives are.

No one should ever be afraid of being who they are. As long as they’re not violating human decency, of course. That’s what I want to see.


----------



## Rassah (Jan 14, 2021)

Sucks having issues no one else can relate to.
Crashed my plane last January, running off the runway and breaking the landing gear and propeller. Okay, that sucked, but no major damage. $12k down the hole and that's fixed. Took half a year so I didn't get it back home until Summer. That's when I started to do the annual check-up, and surprise, turns out I've been flying with a faulty engine this whole time, with the fuel system having pressure issues and only giving me 2/3 fuel flow and 2/3 horse power. One mechanic worked on it for a few weeks, couldn't figure out out. $600 in labor down the drain. Took it to a big airplane repair shop hoping they would know better. At least they figured that the engine is still under warranty so it won't cost me anything, but three months, two new fuel pumps, a new throttle body, and tons of tests later and they still can't figure out the problem. I put a ton of money into this plane and I haven't been able to fly it for a year now ;.; Would have been especially useful during this pandemic since I still need to go places, but now am forced to use public airports and airlines instead of my private clean transportation


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 15, 2021)

I have covid 19


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I have covid 19


I wish you a fast and full recovery.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I have covid 19


Take the vaccine.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 15, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Take the vaccine.


Even my grandma won't be able to have it until february


Fallowfox said:


> I wish you a fast and full recovery.


Thanks


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 15, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> On a totally unrelated note! My grandmother died yesterday and I feel strangely not sad. It feels like nothing has changed and yet the world has one less person I truly care about and there so few of them already. It probably has to do with the way I view death but still, what the hecc. I know death is inevitable and she was quite old. I'm too logical for all the feels, I suppose.


My condolences.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> My condolences.


Thank you. Had to watch her funeral on Facebook yesterday because I didn't have time to get to the other side of the country before the funeral started.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 15, 2021)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Is anyone else upset about the state of things lately?


Yes. Highly.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 15, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Yes. Highly.


Well of course! First thing I did was email my senator. I've been trying to focus my attention inward but now I have to deal with family and friends arguing about it on Facebook. The thought that this could escalate to a point when many of us will have to bury our neighbors, friends, and family is by far the most heart-wrenching thing of all because no one wins in war except the guys who sell the weapons. I don't care what side of it you're on, but cold-blooded murder is wrong and you will be judged for bloodshed. What's to stop other countries from swooping in while America is fighting internally? All of this bodes poorly no matter what. All I really want is humanity to grow up and stop this self-destructive cycle of endless killing and dysfunction.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 15, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> I've been trying to focus my attention inward but now I have to deal with family and friends arguing about it on Facebook.


I've found social media, other than long-post forums and maybe one video site, to just not be a valuable use of my time at all at this point.  I learned what I needed to learn, that stuff goes too fast for me to follow, and it encourages exactly the worst kinds of reactions.

Are they keeping the arguments on Facebook or spilling it out into the real world?  There is a part of me that wants to tell you to lock their Facebook accounts, but I'm a little worried about the potential physical repercussions.



FlooferWoofer said:


> All I really want is humanity to grow up and stop this self-destructive cycle of endless killing and dysfunction.


I've accepted that at this point, it's probably not going to happen.  Not now, not in our lifetimes.  I'm not holding out hope that our grandchildren's or their grandchildren's lifetimes will get the human race peaceful either.  MAYBE in 300 years.

We've basically JUST started in the past 50 years to see the point where the paradigm that served us for 10 millennia, as most of humanity understood it at least, is no longer valid.  This is gonna take a while.



Now for a less depressing topic.

So over the past couple weeks I've been putting together my bag of autism supplies.  Getting a feel for them... it's very strange actually having dedicated stuff for stims, sensory issues, and whatnot long after the point where I could have used it the most.  Anyone else get this with either autism or any other condition that wasn't handled well in their childhood?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 15, 2021)

Need something new to do...or watch/play... something. 
But what?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 15, 2021)

My neighbor is mad because I never answer the door when he knocks. He's also a bit of a narcissist, and I choose not to answer because I don't like his personality or behavior.

He can't take the fact that someone in this town doesn't like him because it hurts his poor fragile ego.

He talks to himself a lot too, and he was making fun of me in the hallway with the voices he hears in his head.

OOOHHH such a badass!!!!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Need something new to do...or watch/play... something.
> But what?


I can recommend "The End of the F *** ing World".


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

I got to sleep at 4am last night because I'm helping care for a mentally disabled relative and they woke up at midnight and screamed for 4 hours. 

*fried*


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 16, 2021)

It bothers me more than it should that the "m" on "Staff member" is lower case and I can't figure out where to edit it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2021)

The worst problems are the ones that are exacerbated by openly talking about them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2021)

I have about 80k coming my way and I can't fucking wait. I would rather a house I can call my own over that much money but I am so sick of all the bulshit here I would rather just get away and start a new life, hopefully a peaceful one where I am surrounded by somewhat normal well-adjusted people.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> It bothers me more than it should that the "m" on "Staff member" is lower case and I can't figure out where to edit it.


You're already enough of a control freak, you don't need that extra power.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2021)

My sister is a fucking joke. Gets rid of my bird, mum's bird and puts a picture up next to her. They might as well both be dead, I know my sister is to me.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I got to sleep at 4am last night because I'm helping care for a mentally disabled relative and they woke up at midnight and screamed for 4 hours.
> 
> *fried*


I can imagine how hard it is, but why is he not in the clinic?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I can imagine how hard it is, but why is he not in the clinic?



My parents believe she would be subject to abuse in an institution, because she is unable to talk. 

I can't really disagree with them, because one of the special-needs schools in the local authority I used to live in had a huge scandal after it turned out that there was some really rather insidious criminal abuse going on. 

I don't really have a long term plan about what to do about this whole situation. I mean, I *guess* I need to out live everybody in my family so that I can continue being available to render care.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I have about 80k coming my way and I can't fucking wait. I would rather a house I can call my own over that much money but I am so sick of all the bulshit here I would rather just get away and start a new life, hopefully a peaceful one where I am surrounded by somewhat normal well-adjusted people.


How did you manage to get 80k??


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 16, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I can recommend "The End of the F *** ing World".


Is this a new hobby you're suggesting or a new show? XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> How did you manage to get 80k??


Mum died, house will be sold this year. Split 7 ways but it's still a lot of money. Enough for a chance at a new life.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Mum died, house will be sold this year. Split 7 ways but it's still a lot of money. Enough for a chance at a new life.


Oh. I'm less envious now :/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Oh. I'm less envious now :/


That's it? No "sorry to hear about your mum, hope things work out"? Nothing like that?

Besides, it should have been obvious what I was getting at with my last post about my dumbass sister. Maybe I wasn't clear enough. :/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's it? No "sorry to hear about your mum, hope things work out"? Nothing like that?
> 
> Besides, it should have been obvious what I was getting at with my last post about my dumbass sister. Maybe I wasn't clear enough. :/


Sorry. I didn't mean to come across as callous. I was in the middle of something and didn't have my full attention on typing. Of course you have my condolences. I've been preoccupied with my own selfish emotional bullshit for too long, I think. It's consuming me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 16, 2021)

I need impossible things


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 16, 2021)

My lungs feel so dense right now.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 16, 2021)

What are lungs? I smoked half a pack of cigarettes today.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2021)

While you're busy inventing new pronouns to promote, the planet is still in peril. But you don't care, we can see it.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Is this a new hobby you're suggesting or a new show? XD


Actually, I was talking about the show.)))



Mr. Fox said:


> That's it? No "sorry to hear about your mum, hope things work out"? Nothing like that?
> 
> Besides, it should have been obvious what I was getting at with my last post about my dumbass sister. Maybe I wasn't clear enough. :/


The death of loved ones is always very difficult. You are facing a difficult time, wish I didn’t know how it feels, but I know. From the money that you get, I highly recommend finding a good psychotherapist, seriously, such events inflict a huge wound on the soul and you should not cope with such things alone if there is an opportunity to do otherwise. I will not say that everything will be fine, this is nonsense, a loved one has died and these things will never get better. But I'm sorry that this happened. Be strong, good luck.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 17, 2021)

Tag was too thick to rip out without putting a hole in the shirt.
Cut it as low as I can possibly manage...aaaaaaand it still itches.


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2021)

Ads, ads, ads! You Tube has become useless for music, with the barrage of ads they pummel you with, sometimes, even in the middle of a song.

And everywhere else, these flickering ads, on every news-site...it's really getting to be too much.

Any ideas on a good, basic ad-blocker that won't mess other things up? These things are driving me crazy.

Of all things in life, I hate ads with a deep and abiding passion.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2021)

Simo said:


> Ads, ads, ads! You Tube has become useless for music, with the barrage of ads they pummel you with, sometimes, even in the middle of a song.
> 
> And everywhere else, these flickering ads, on every news-site...it's really getting to be too much.
> 
> ...



If you use BBC news btw, no adds. 



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science_and_environment


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If you use BBC news btw, no adds.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science_and_environment


 I'm even getting them on this. Must be adware, on this computer, but I am so bad with such things, I generally tend to just mess them up more, when I try to remove such things.....ARGGGGGH!!!!!!

I HATE ADS!!!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2021)

@Simo sometimes 'drive by downloads' install themselves into your browser cache if you're reading websites that run third party content in their adverts banners. This is a notorious problem on news websites in particular. 

You could try making sure you remember all your passwords and logons, and then clearing the cache of your browser. 
You may also want to check that your computer security software is up-to-date and perform a full computer scan, because if you've picked up one virus you may have picked up others. 

and it might be advisable to speak to a computer security expert.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 17, 2021)

Simo said:


> Ads, ads, ads! You Tube has become useless for music, with the barrage of ads they pummel you with, sometimes, even in the middle of a song.
> 
> And everywhere else, these flickering ads, on every news-site...it's really getting to be too much.
> 
> ...


Adblock plus?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Adblock plus?


He is receiving adverts even on websites that don't host advertising, so the problem is that there is malware on his own computer, rather than he is unable to filter adverts coming from the internet.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Tag was too thick to rip out without putting a hole in the shirt.
> Cut it as low as I can possibly manage...aaaaaaand it still itches.


There are always scissors, or a knife if you are careful that might work


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 17, 2021)

I suppose this is more of an update than another vent, but I've had some interesting breakthroughs since my last post here, which described a shitty bout of depression. Long story short, I've had a new perspective on life and the world which has allowed me to deal with difficult emotions.

It is kinda strange, though, because this also isn't the first time I've had a "breakthrough" on how I see everything, and every time it does happen it feels like it'll be the last. But, hey, we'll see. For now, I'm happy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank


Lira Miraeta said:


> Actually, I was talking about the show.)))
> 
> 
> The death of loved ones is always very difficult. You are facing a difficult time, wish I didn’t know how it feels, but I know. From the money that you get, I highly recommend finding a good psychotherapist, seriously, such events inflict a huge wound on the soul and you should not cope with such things alone if there is an opportunity to do otherwise. I will not say that everything will be fine, this is nonsense, a loved one has died and these things will never get better. But I'm sorry that this happened. Be strong, good luck.


The thought has crossed my mind but for now I will be fine. I don't know for how long but for now I'm fine. I made her promises in her last moments and I know she heard me. All I know is that I have to do everything I can to try and keep them and not throw away the life she gave me.

One day at a time...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 17, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> He is receiving adverts even on websites that don't host advertising, so the problem is that there is malware on his own computer, rather than he is unable to filter adverts coming from the internet.


Damn, that's torn it


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 17, 2021)

Simo said:


> Ads, ads, ads! You Tube has become useless for music, with the barrage of ads they pummel you with, sometimes, even in the middle of a song.
> 
> And everywhere else, these flickering ads, on every news-site...it's really getting to be too much.
> 
> ...


You know what's worse ?
Ads that block off the pages. And you can't get them off. You're better off just reload the damn page.
I hate it so damn much.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 17, 2021)

I saw this on twitter and it made me furious, because it's completely false. Any dog, regardless of bread can be taught to be a loving family companion. It's the shitty owners fault from neglecting them and abusing them that turns them into aggressive dogs. My two pitbulls were angels, and wouldn't bite anyone, but rather beg you for belly rubs and treats.

Reading material like this is why we have so many neglected dogs in shelters who need a home, but no one will take them because trash like this scares them and fills their head with misinformation. It's also why people have voted to have certain dog breeds illegal in some cities.


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 17, 2021)

Man I just spent like 30 minutes unclogging a friend's toilet... Don't get me wrong, huge dumps are really satisfying, but it's really annoying when nobody buys a plunger worth a damn


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 17, 2021)

ben909 said:


> There are always scissors, or a knife if you are careful that might work


I used scissors. Still itchy.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 17, 2021)

I wish someone would serve me a prime rib with some horseradish sauce, and a bottle of Chateau Mouton Rothschild right about now. Ugh. I could use a foot massage, too. It really sucks to be not obscenely wealthy.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I used scissors. Still itchy.



Shave it with a razor blade.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 17, 2021)

Simo said:


> I'm even getting them on this. Must be adware, on this computer, but I am so bad with such things, I generally tend to just mess them up more, when I try to remove such things.....ARGGGGGH!!!!!!
> 
> I HATE ADS!!!!!


Do you use Mozilla Firefox?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 17, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Do you use Mozilla Firefox?



Doesn't every furry?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 17, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Doesn't every furry?


Nope, chrome.


----------



## Simo (Jan 18, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Do you use Mozilla Firefox?


 Mostly Chrome, but tried it just now. Has not quite as many ads, but still quite a few...I think I'll have to see what adware might be lurking about...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 99310
> 
> I saw this on twitter and it made me furious, because it's completely false. Any dog, regardless of bread can be taught to be a loving family companion. It's the shitty owners fault from neglecting them and abusing them that turns them into aggressive dogs. My two pitbulls were angels, and wouldn't bite anyone, but rather beg you for belly rubs and treats.
> 
> Reading material like this is why we have so many neglected dogs in shelters who need a home, but no one will take them because trash like this scares them and fills their head with misinformation. It's also why people have voted to have certain dog breeds illegal in some cities.


A lot of those aren't even aggressive. The writers of the article just want us all to have hideous, wheezing purse monsters, it seems.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 99310
> 
> I saw this on twitter and it made me furious, because it's completely false. Any dog, regardless of bread can be taught to be a loving family companion. It's the shitty owners fault from neglecting them and abusing them that turns them into aggressive dogs. My two pitbulls were angels, and wouldn't bite anyone, but rather beg you for belly rubs and treats.
> 
> Reading material like this is why we have so many neglected dogs in shelters who need a home, but no one will take them because trash like this scares them and fills their head with misinformation. It's also why people have voted to have certain dog breeds illegal in some cities.


Why do people keep spelling BASIC words wrong?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 18, 2021)

Simo said:


> Mostly Chrome, but tried it just now. Has not quite as many ads, but still quite a few...I think I'll have to see what adware might be lurking about...


It's decent at blocking ads by default, but you may need to tweak settings and download a few extensions to get to get a full protection you want. Chrome tends to be more lax than Firefox in the adblocking and adware department. 

You can also import your bookmarks and settings from Chrome to Mozilla as well.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I used scissors. Still itchy.


I have noticed that cut this way greatly reduces itching. In addition, you can still seal the area with a plaster.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 18, 2021)

So, uh, apparently I can't smell incense but can smell a diffuser.

Found this out the hard way this weekend.  In an attempt to find ANY way to calm my body down (physical exercise doesn't seem to do anything for my full-body tension), I burned a significant amount of incense and couldn't smell any of it, while my parents were practically overpowered for two days by lavender scent.

My parents got the diffuser THIS MORNING after that incident and I smelled it right when I walked in the door.  So, I guess the incense is going to have to be stuffed away for a time.

Big question is whether the lavender scent is gonna help me sleep at night.  I've had problems with that for a while.


----------



## Punji (Jan 18, 2021)

Me no sleep too good. Ever.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 18, 2021)

If you don't like your job, that's fine.  If you want to be lazy at your job, go right ahead.

But, when your laziness and crappy work ethic start affecting your co-workers. . .making them do MORE to compensate for your sloppy butt. . .just quit.  Please.  You won't be missed.


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 18, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Doesn't every furry?


Interestingly there's a browser poll on the forums somewhere, and the overwhelming majority did actually report firefox as their main browser. Furries are just too predictable man


----------



## zandelux (Jan 19, 2021)

I reached an unpleasant place last night with one of my oldest friends. He and I have been growing apart for awhile, but the last shred of respect I had for him just evaporated. It was even something about furries, if you can believe it! And that's not a topic I ever bring up. Some of you might find this darkly amusing for that reason, and I don't mind if you laugh about it.

So we're talking and somehow the topic of Nazis comes up. Nazi porn stars, for some odd reason. And then just like that, he segues into the weird place: Nazi furries. He's talked about them before, but it was always in a "I can't believe that's a real thing" way. I mean, I know they exist, and I find it pretty surprising too. Weirdos in every fandom, right?

He keeps going. The bomb drops. "*You know, Nazis and furries are just like that*", he says, twining his fingers together. He says maybe another sentence or two, but I'm not really listening. I freeze and stare at him blankly. It's like a scene from a comedy movie trailer, with the needle scratch sound effect.

I'm truly torn. If there's any part of me that feels that I could possibly get through to him, I'm going to get in his face. He's clearly spent zero time in the furry fandom, but this is his M.O. He learns some little piece of information about a subject, probably second-hand or further removed from the actual subject, but thinks this magically makes him an expert on it. This is the thing I'm really angry with him about, because it's turned him into an unpleasant asshole. He is a walking Dunning-Kruger event horizon.

I decide it's not worth it. Even if I change his mind about furries, he won't learn anything. This isn't an isolated incident, merely the latest in a long chain. He'll continue to judge things and people based on scant/incomplete/incorrect information. That's not someone I really want to be good friends with. I guess I can be nice with someone like that, maybe go out and share a drink every now and then. But he's proven he's not someone I can trust or share a close bond with, which is really a shame because I used to do those things.

I'm only about 20% angry. The other 80% is just sad and tired of dealing with him. And that kinda feels worse.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 19, 2021)

Ugh, I've been having on and off really bad anxiety about the America situation lately. Some days I'm totally fine but in others I'm overcome with a sense of dread about what the future might hold and vivid mental images of very extreme scenarios. It's affected my enjoyment and motivation to do important things  Right now I'm not too bad but it's still there.


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> Ugh, I've been having on and off really bad anxiety about the America situation lately. Some days I'm totally fine but in others I'm overcome with a sense of dread about what the future might hold and vivid mental images of very extreme scenarios. It's affected my enjoyment and motivation to do important things  Right now I'm not too bad but it's still there.



Have had that as well here, on and off: at times, I wake up and check the news, just to make sure some or other catastrophe hasn't happened. But all in all, I'm thinking this year has to be better than the last : )


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 19, 2021)

Simo said:


> Have had that as well here, on and off: at times, I wake up and check the news, just to make sure some or other catastrophe hasn't happened. But all in all, I'm thinking this year has to be better than the last : )



Agreed!! 
Yeah, I'm detoxing from the news at the moment XD


----------



## FoxWithAName (Jan 19, 2021)

zandelux said:


> I reached an unpleasant place last night with one of my oldest friends. He and I have been growing apart for awhile, but the last shred of respect I had for him just evaporated. It was even something about furries, if you can believe it! And that's not a topic I ever bring up. Some of you might find this darkly amusing for that reason, and I don't mind if you laugh about it.
> 
> So we're talking and somehow the topic of Nazis comes up. Nazi porn stars, for some odd reason. And then just like that, he segues into the weird place: Nazi furries. He's talked about them before, but it was always in a "I can't believe that's a real thing" way. I mean, I know they exist, and I find it pretty surprising too. Weirdos in every fandom, right?
> 
> ...


Hi, first of all sorry for that, I am very new to the Fandom and I hope I do not have these kinds of unpleasant experiences with friends... If this friendship is long lasting this hurts even more, but I am very sure that his intentions were not to harm you in any way. (And if his intentions were mean you are obliged to be 100% Angry.) Sometimes people do not know how a single statement can effect the interlocutor. This happens to everyone and can hurt a lot, even for the other side of the relationship (example ghosting). I do not want to give you any advice, because I can't. But I want to encourage you to do what feels like. I am answering to this, because i had a similar experience with a whole friend group last year. Not about furries but something very personal as well. I managed to open up to them and shared my feelings and also apologized (i was very rude myself). Now it is back to an enjoyable normal again.

So basically keep it up... Hope this helps a bit... If not I'm so sorry.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 19, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> Ugh, I've been having on and off really bad anxiety about the America situation lately. Some days I'm totally fine but in others I'm overcome with a sense of dread about what the future might hold and vivid mental images of very extreme scenarios. It's affected my enjoyment and motivation to do important things  Right now I'm not too bad but it's still there.


To be honest?  I'm having to cut ALL news from my life, not just about the America situation.  This is likely to be for a couple of years at least, possibly a permanent thing.

That method of informing me is not going to work anymore.  If I really want to care about the issues I'm better off reading books.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

What an interesting turn of events. I just finished up my term at my former job as security and I'm seeing reports of abusive violent people wanting to smash kids, steal things and make staff uncomfortable. That level of bulshit never happened in the 3 months I worked there, and that was over Christmas.

Maybe it's coincidence or maybe the universe is trying to say something. Not sure I would go back if they asked me to anyway, I wasn't treated to well by some people.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 19, 2021)

One thing I hate about having autism is that its hard when I am communicating with someone who is suffering. I really struggle to find the words to express my empathy/sympathy and grief for someone, and it sometimes seems like I don't care about them, when really I do. I wish I could be a therapist to those in need, but the most I can muster when someone is in tears is "I'm sorry" or "I'm here" or "It will be okay" which is usually not enough, and I feel bad about that. I would give them a hug, because that would help me express my feelings, but that's not usually an option. I usually feel like people assume I am empty and uncaring, when in reality I want to cry with them, but my brain won't function in a way that can let me.


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 19, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> To be honest?  I'm having to cut ALL news from my life, not just about the America situation.  This is likely to be for a couple of years at least, possibly a permanent thing.
> 
> That method of informing me is not going to work anymore.  If I really want to care about the issues I'm better off reading books.


Same :/ Negativity sells. Russian news site "City Reporter" once conducted an experiment, posting only positive articles for one day. It lost two thirds of its usual traffic in that time. Media outlets are formulated to keep people watching, regardless of what's actually important. It's a perfect balance of the maximum amount of negativity you can willingly tolerate and the least amount of positive relief you need to stay from feeling too upset to turn it off (hence mass murder report followed by rescued puppies report). Then, in between, ad revenue ensues, complete with the target demographic in mind. Anti-depressants (which is so ironic, like they _know _they're depressing everyone) and anything old people will buy. Because, well, old people watch the news. One study concluded Fox news, for example, had a median age of 65. So it's mostly pharmaceuticals (arthritis, heart disease, etc.), life insurance policies and other shit like that. It's just a big business, but it's manipulative.

IMO the whole "staying informed" thing is a completely false. I don't care if others watch the news, I have multiple friends and family who do. But I don't see the point. I haven't felt any less in touch with the world since I've stopped watching it, and I certainly didn't feel better when I was watching. I've found that if anything actually important was happening, the information made its way to me by word of mouth. And something so urgent is so rare it's not worth filling my brain with "the world is total shit!" every day. Like the last time something actually important was happening my city was literally on FIRE. I didn't need NBC to tell me, I could _see_ it.



			https://pbs.twimg.com/ext_tw_video_thumb/1303565085701361664/pu/img/c5-AV4nxSPAHPlnl.jpg
		


I feel like the whole idea of the world being complete chaos is simply because everyone _believes _it's complete chaos. I mean, have you read some of the shit that's happened in human history? There's always been corruption and turmoil, just as there's always been beauty and opportunity. Yin and Yang man


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 19, 2021)

"Veal and foie gras gud becuz disabled BIPOC food desertz!"
It's clear that your issue isn't with racism or other forms of discrimination, but with animal welfare.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2021)

@Kuuro @Firuthi Dragovic 

If you want to consume news and events that you want to be sure isn't sensationalised in order to draw in Ad revenue, 
can I suggest publicly funded news sources like PBS or the BBC?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> @Kuuro @Firuthi Dragovic
> 
> If you want to consume news and events that you want to be sure isn't sensationalised in order to draw in Ad revenue,
> can I suggest publicly funded news sources like PBS or the BBC?



No matter how many times I see BBC, I never think news site.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> @Kuuro @Firuthi Dragovic
> 
> If you want to consume news and events that you want to be sure isn't sensationalised in order to draw in Ad revenue,
> can I suggest publicly funded news sources like PBS or the BBC?


The problem goes deeper for me than just where the funding for the news site originates.  It's an issue with my philosophy that is going to require me going cold-turkey on the whole news thing due to burnout.

Because I already know that with the way I function, if I see facts off of places like PBS or BBC, I won't be able to STAY on places like PBS or BBC.  I will have to confirm them in other places, pull up bias-checks to make sure I'm not going down conspiracy holes... it's a much more exhausting process with me (and I dunno if anyone remembers any of my screw-ups from when we had the political subforum) and I've gotten dysregulated from the whole thing to the point where I basically cannot really put in even a half-assed attempt to resolve bias anymore.

And not only am I quite aware how dangerous that is... I earn no satisfaction or worth trying to push harder to "stay informed" in my current life situation.  If the world winds up burning in two years, I'll see the smoke plumes or hear the sirens.

It's time for me to shut it out, try to recover, and do other things with my time.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 19, 2021)

Hot showers make me feel awful and lethargic, especially during the day, when they used to feel alright.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 19, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Hot showers make me feel awful and lethargic, especially during the day, when they used to feel alright.



Take hot baths instead?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Take hot baths instead?


I would need my own bathroom for that with my own tub. Let's just say I'm super OCD.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 19, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I would need my own bathroom for that with my own tub. Let's just say I'm super OCD.



Awww. I'm sorry to hear that.  
But I can understand, especially if you have some nasty family members.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Awww. I'm sorry to hear that.
> But I can understand, especially if you have some nasty family members.


Everyone likes to do things their own way including myself, I'd like my own place to live one day soon.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 19, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Everyone likes to do things their own way including myself, I'd like my own place to live one day soon.



My older bro turned the bathtub brown every time he used it. 
I don't want to know what caused it, I just know that I wanted my own place for a long time. XD


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> My older bro turned the bathtub brown every time he used it.
> I don't want to know what caused it, I just know that I wanted my own place for a long time. XD


Now you're getting the hint.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 20, 2021)

Last night I had a dream with one of my imaginary hubbies in it. Naturally, it was only ever full of stress/conflict that prevented me from even snuggling the bastard without interruptions, like kids storming in for a random B-day party, or getting shot up.

Here's hoping I get that part two/happy ending tonight. UnU


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 20, 2021)

My vacation got cut short by 4 days. Fuck


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)

My neighbor has stopped bothering me, must be because I roasted him the other day.

...Let it stay that way.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 20, 2021)

Isn't there a damn furry community that isn't only about politics and sexuality? It was fun for the first few years but it's getting old now.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Last night I had a dream with one of my imaginary hubbies in it. Naturally, it was only ever full of stress/conflict that prevented me from even snuggling the bastard without interruptions, like kids storming in for a random B-day party, or getting shot up.
> 
> Here's hoping I get that part two/happy ending tonight. UnU



SO I DIDN'T GET THIS.* AT ALL.*

The first half was me wanting to die because I was working at Walmart again. I spent the last hour of my shift helping a 'little' (like the fetish) 15 year old boy find a bra that would keep his manboobs from jiggling.

BUT.
*BUUUUT.*
I went on a much-needed vacation afterwards, and at this lodge I was introduced to a fantasy world and I had a cute little google side-kick (think platypus, but with no limbs or tail) and a sexy anthro moth-man lookin' dude, and then some anime chibi people I don't care about, but had a cool jrpg cardgame-like story goin' on.

Even if he did get a little annoyed that I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt that he was some kind of dedicated cosplayer/costume designer from a power rangers set, there was definitely some romantic tension between me and mothman.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> SO I DIDN'T GET THIS.* AT ALL.*
> 
> The first half was me wanting to die because I was working at Walmart again. I spent the last hour of my shift helping a 'little' (like the fetish) 15 year old boy find a bra that would keep his manboobs from jiggling.
> 
> ...


Oooooo kinky stuff! Speakin' my language. *^_^*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 20, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Oooooo kinky stuff! Speakin' my language. *^_^*


*
No. *


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *No. *


I was just kidding, lighten up. :/


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Isn't there a damn furry community that isn't only about politics and sexuality? It was fun for the first few years but it's getting old now.


Sorry, sorry!  With the way the past few years have been, it's going to take me some time to not be as high-strung and focus on the whole animal aspect.

I'm trying to find healthier ways to purge the tension but some of my old habits are persisting it seems.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)

Stop pretending you're out of food all the time. I know you get paid a very good amount of money every week!


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Isn't there a damn furry community that isn't only about politics and sexuality? It was fun for the first few years but it's getting old now.


That's what I'm trying to say, but people seem to ignore that as they continue to attack and argue against one another.  

The simple saying: United we stand, Devided we fall.  Need I say more?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Isn't there a damn furry community that isn't only about politics and sexuality? It was fun for the first few years but it's getting old now.


Just the image of people getting into a fight over shit like this at a convention is funny af. The fursuits make it seem even funnier and cringy at the same time, like some Saints Row type shit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 20, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Just the image of people getting into a fight over shit like this at a convention is funny af. The fursuits make it seem even funnier and cringy at the same time, like some Saints Row type shit.



Half of them would squeak every time they throw/take a punch!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 21, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sorry, sorry!  With the way the past few years have been, it's going to take me some time to not be as high-strung and focus on the whole animal aspect.
> 
> I'm trying to find healthier ways to purge the tension but some of my old habits are persisting it seems.



This wasn't addressed to you, and hardly at FAF.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 21, 2021)

zenmaldita said:


> I wish Hiring threads would post if they they're still looking or when they find an artist AND close the thread when they do
> It'd be amazing if commission offer PMs would get answered too, even if it's a No Thank you
> it's not that hard


Whenever I've made a commission thread I've answered everyone, even in PMS,


----------



## zenmaldita (Jan 21, 2021)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Whenever I've made a commission thread I've answered everyone, even in PMS,


well good on ya!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jan 21, 2021)

ayt here's a rant: hate it when my mom demands an instant business name and logo for whatever new business she's planning.
bruh that takes time to conceptualize, don't ask me to give you one as if I can exhale it.
and for free too, whu??


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 21, 2021)

I wish I could smoke cigars without getting sick as fuck after like 10 minutes.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 21, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Just the image of people getting into a fight over shit like this at a convention is funny af. The fursuits make it seem even funnier and cringy at the same time, like some Saints Row type shit.


Imagine a fox in a diaper walking up to you to start a fight. Omigosh lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

This thread went places.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

First: I am the king of double posts. Sorry about that. 

Second. Over the course of the pandemic I got into the habit of doing about an hour of working out each day- 30-40 minutes in the morning than about another 20 minutes mainly of lifting in the evening. 

and gosh I get so hungry now if I am even an hour late to a meal. I've actually gotten into the habit of eating 4 meals a day recently.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Imagine a fox in a diaper walking up to you to start a fight. Omigosh lol


If I accept, I lower myself to its level. If I refuse, I bear the shame of running from a giant baby :/


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 21, 2021)

Lets dog out.
Uses bathroom.
Brain flushes from head.
Sit down to reply to things and whatnot...
...
...
...
*BARK*
Damn that dog sounds real close to our house.
**BARK*
BARK
BARK
BARK*

*OH MY GOD I LEFT THE DOG OUTSIDE!!!*
*RUNS DOWN, WHATEVER NSFW STUFF THAT HAPPENED TO BE THERE, JUST CHILLING ON MY SCREEN*

Luckily he is a chonk that loves the cold. I gave him lots of love and treats and held his pawsies (for as long as he'd let me) just to make up for it. ;w;


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Lets dog out.
> Uses bathroom.
> Brain flushes from head.
> Sit down to reply to things and whatnot...
> ...




Kinda related, I once locked my supervisor in a walk-in refrigerator and forgot about her.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Kinda related, I once locked my supervisor in a walk-in refrigerator and forgot about her.



I'd be having a melt down if it didn't have a way to get out from the inside!!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I'd be having a melt down if it didn't have a way to get out from the inside!!!!



Yeah that was a big technical oversight. The room did originally have an emergency exit, but it was on an old disused vessel that had been converted for science and it wasn't working properly any more. 

Not all countries are very astute about health and safety! x3

Anyway, your dog kinda had the opposite problem- locked out instead of in. ;D


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 21, 2021)

I never realised what a kidney stone felt like until this week 

IHATEIT!IHATEIT!

It passed just now, but OWWWW!!

Sweet relief it's gone. Gotta drink more water, less soda.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 22, 2021)

No sense of smell or taste is frustrating, I keep dreaming of delicious food!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No sense of smell or taste is frustrating, I keep dreaming of delicious food!



That must be such a weird sensation. Hoping your sense of taste returns soon. 

Do very strong-smelling things still have subtle smells or is it complete anosmia?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 22, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> That must be such a weird sensation. Hoping your sense of taste returns soon.
> 
> Do very strong-smelling things still have subtle smells or is it complete anosmia?


Almost complete! same with taste, I have to go easy on the salt otherwise I'll put mountains of salt on everything


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Almost complete! same with taste, I have to go easy on the salt otherwise I'll put mountains of salt on everything


I find it difficult to imagine this, because even in the past when I've had very bad colds I've still been able to smell stuff. 

It will be interesting to see if your sense returns gradually, or if it returns all at once.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

Or if it returns at all. I once knew someone that lost his sense of smell but his sense of touch heightened.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 22, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I find it difficult to imagine this, because even in the past when I've had very bad colds I've still been able to smell stuff.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if your sense returns gradually, or if it returns all at once.


When I was sick with coronavirus, I also did not smell, but fortunately, the sense of taste remained. I smelled all the smelly things in the house and nothing, complete zero. There was also some strange burning sensation in my nose, I had never felt this before. And the first scent I smelled
 it was poop. I was cleaning after the cats and I thought, mmm, the smells are back. Never in my life I could have imagined that I would be glad to smell the poop. I was also very afraid not to find out what smelled like gas or not to notice the smell of smoke, and it was also scary to accidentally eat spoiled food.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2021)

At this point, I'm going to assume that anyone wearing a mask improperly is doing so out of defiance rather than ignorance.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> When I was sick with coronavirus, I also did not smell, but fortunately, the sense of taste remained. I smelled all the smelly things in the house and nothing, complete zero. There was also some strange burning sensation in my nose, I had never felt this before. And the first scent I smelled
> it was poop. I was cleaning after the cats and I thought, mmm, the smells are back. Never in my life I could have imagined that I would be glad to smell the poop. I was also very afraid not to find out what smelled like gas or not to notice the smell of smoke, and it was also scary to accidentally eat spoiled food.



Smell is such an important sense that we don't really think about.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 22, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I find it difficult to imagine this, because even in the past when I've had very bad colds I've still been able to smell stuff.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if your sense returns gradually, or if it returns all at once.


I couldn't have imagined it either. It disappeared at once, so I assume it would also return at once, but what do I know.


----------



## Simo (Jan 22, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Smell is such an important sense that we don't really think about.


You don't need to remind me!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 22, 2021)

The delivery company decided to commit strikes, and now my delivery hasn't arrived like a month after the latest estimated arrival time.

This is not the seller's fault, so refunding should be unfair, and it's not being able to be refunded 100% anyways, cuz it's already past many delivery companies. Um... dayum!

I guess my growling and hissing ability is 'evolving', perhaps thanks to this..


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 22, 2021)

I think I'm sleepwalking at night again.

I also think I've been putting some of my things in the garbage while I'm sleepwalking.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 22, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I think I'm sleepwalking at night again.
> 
> I also think I've been putting some of my things in the garbage while I'm sleepwalking.



Back in middle school I took a shower at 12am. Sometimes changed my clothes in my sleep too. 
Rarely happens anymore but it definitely makes you feel crazy when you wonder why everything is out of place. XD


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 22, 2021)

YouTube comments are on par with Tweets, people either say stupid shit, or always want to fight with you.




I hear the same talking points from people every single day that they're beyond cheesy at this point, like, has the world really become this dull and uncultivable? For the last decade or so, it's been like the same stale zeitgeist. I know, it's ironic, considering how my first sentence ties in.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 23, 2021)

It is cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllldddddddddddddddd         fffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


I don't like the cold.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 23, 2021)

I absolutely love the cold, I could roll around in the snow for hours. And then when I get sick I can consume all the hot chocolate and chicken soup my body can handle. And I get to use my cosy kigus more often so....


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I absolutely love the cold, I could roll around in the snow for hours. And then when I get sick I can consume all the hot chocolate and chicken soup my body can handle. And I get to use my cosy kigus more often so....



I love a cosy onesie.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2021)

Do I have to defibrillate the Animal Rights thread again, or do today's furries even care about the topic?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 23, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Do I have to defibrillate the Animal Rights thread again, or do today's furries even care about the topic?


I'll likely join again


----------



## Punji (Jan 23, 2021)

Been taking melatonin gummies at night to help me sleep. Already taking three instead of the recommended two and it's helping a little, but I "slept" awfully last night, again. Woke up, rolled around, woke up, rolled some more, woke up, cuddled my kitty, woke up...

And also my YT playlists are getting very old again. Can't ever find new stuff that I don't get sick of, I don't want to listen to the same 20 songs over and over, even if I like them.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 23, 2021)

Punji said:


> Been taking melatonin gummies at night to help me sleep. Already taking three instead of the recommended two and it's helping a little, but I "slept" awfully last night, again. Woke up, rolled around, woke up, rolled some more, woke up, cuddled my kitty, woke up...
> 
> And also my YT playlists are getting very old again. Can't ever find new stuff that I don't get sick of, I don't want to listen to the same 20 songs over and over, even if I like them.


Is your room dark enough? I have trouble sleeping too, even the light of the moon interferes with my sleep, so every night I wear a mask over my eyes. If there are even dim lights in the room, for example from a computer, or a monitor, there may be an electronic clock, whatever. Even a very dim light source prevents sensitive people from sleeping. So, you can pay attention to this if you have not done it before. If this advice is too obvious, I apologize.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2021)

Punji said:


> Been taking melatonin gummies at night to help me sleep. Already taking three instead of the recommended two and it's helping a little, but I "slept" awfully last night, again. Woke up, rolled around, woke up, rolled some more, woke up, cuddled my kitty, woke up...
> 
> And also my YT playlists are getting very old again. Can't ever find new stuff that I don't get sick of, I don't want to listen to the same 20 songs over and over, even if I like them.



Have you ever listened to Counting Crows or 'They Might Be Giants'?

Tracy Chapman good also. 

Hopefully those suggestions are things you enjoy and not already on your playlist. <3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 23, 2021)

Transformer made a kaboomie today near work. 

Definitely not the worst one I'd heard. First time, it was much closer, and I legit rolled out of bed thinking Canada was under siege or something! Definitely more adrenaline than when my work alarm goes off.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Transformer made a kaboomie today near work.
> 
> Definitely not the worst one I'd heard. First time, it was much closer, and I legit rolled out of bed thinking Canada was under siege or something! Definitely more adrenaline than when my work alarm goes off.



That sucks! Hope they got it fixed quickly for everyone affected.

The transformer right outside our house got tripped by a squirrel some years back (RIP little guy); sounded like a bomb going off when it blew. Thankfully nothing else was damaged when it went, and the co-op got everything running again within a few hours. Our cats kept bringing miscellaneous roasted squirrel bits up to the deck for the week after.


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Jan 24, 2021)

I haven't felt happiness in 3 months. I unintentionally hurt three of my best friends due to events that I caused. I had a severe mental breakdown and briefly cut all online contacts with my friends when I felt like I was being unfaithful to my boyfriend (he forgave me and we're still together). Every day I suffer from low self-esteem and self-hatred, not to mention all the bouts of depression and suicidal thoughts. I overreact to situations far more than I should. And what's worse is that I never seem to get better, not even with help. I can't fucking wait until I die...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2021)

JonnyTheYellowDragon said:


> I haven't felt happiness in 3 months. I unintentionally hurt three of my best friends due to events that I caused. I had a severe mental breakdown and briefly cut all online contacts with my friends when I felt like I was being unfaithful to my boyfriend (he forgave me and we're still together). Every day I suffer from low self-esteem and self-hatred, not to mention all the bouts of depression and suicidal thoughts. I overreact to situations far more than I should. And what's worse is that I never seem to get better, not even with help. I can't fucking wait until I die...



It's been a really hard year for everybody given current events. You have some positive things to be happy for still though; it sounds like your boyfriend is a very caring person.
I hope you will feel happier soon. <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2021)

Preferences in body type, gender, etc. aren't "phobic", you're just entitled.
(This should go in Unpopular Opinions, actually )


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 24, 2021)

JonnyTheYellowDragon said:


> I haven't felt happiness in 3 months. I unintentionally hurt three of my best friends due to events that I caused. I had a severe mental breakdown and briefly cut all online contacts with my friends when I felt like I was being unfaithful to my boyfriend (he forgave me and we're still together). Every day I suffer from low self-esteem and self-hatred, not to mention all the bouts of depression and suicidal thoughts. I overreact to situations far more than I should. And what's worse is that I never seem to get better, not even with help. I can't fucking wait until I die...


You urgently need the help of a psychotherapist, it is very similar to clinical depression. It is not your fault that you feel this way, please see your doctor.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 24, 2021)

Damn what happened to Punji, why is he banned again?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2021)

All the events on the forum happen after I go to sleep because I'm 5 hours ahead of most users.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 24, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Preferences in body type, gender, etc. aren't "phobic", you're just entitled.
> (This should go in Unpopular Opinions, actually )


While sexual orientation/ romantic inclinations (generally: There’s a bit of wiggle room and social scientists + psychologists could have a field day writing on the matter) are indeed not -phobic... if this is in response to what I think it is, I’d argue expressing that “I don’t date fake (wo)men” is _pretty clearly _some bugbear, since the word fake has a pretty blatant meaning.

I’d also appreciate if, y’know, the Vent / Unpopular Opinion thread wasn’t used yet again to try weaseling in efforts to delegitimize the validity of Trans individuals and their identities.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 24, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I’d also appreciate if, y’know, the Vent / Unpopular Opinion thread wasn’t used yet again to try weaseling in efforts to delegitimize the validity of Trans individuals and their identities.


Neither of these threads are yours, you can "appreciate" whatever but it doesn't really matter


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 24, 2021)

Someone stole my FUCKING GARDEN HOSE NOZZLE!


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 24, 2021)

Just the nozzle? Those bastards! That’s so petty and annoying


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 24, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Just the nozzle? Those bastards! That’s so petty and annoying



Yeah, like WTF!?


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 24, 2021)

No kidding, especially if you need the power spray to get something done


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 24, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> No kidding, especially if you need the power spray to get something done



I was just using it to do some washing, and I had to put my thumb over the hose to get a spray. 

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Simo (Jan 24, 2021)

It's really hard to find places that sell pâté around here. I think I am going to try to make some!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 24, 2021)

Jesus christ, not this thread too...I think Simo was onto something when he reffered to the politics section as a forum diaper. This is getting silly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2021)

Simo said:


> It's really hard to find places that sell pâté around here. I think I am going to try to make some!


Oooooo. Send some my way if or when you do? 

I'll, uh.. Trade in spanks?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 24, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Or, perhaps it's a temporary outburst in a private environment caused by unpleasant experiences with some trans individuals. Exactly the reason why sociopathy and narcissism shouldn't be tolerated, even if it comes from a "Trans victim of terrible injustice"™.
> Plenty of victims of injustice who manage to be perfectly decent human beings.


Do you think the trans panic defense is okay in courtrooms then? Temporary outbursts can kill.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 24, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Do you think the trans panic defense is okay in courtrooms then? Temporary outbursts can kill.


Of course it isn't. The situation mentioned though is *very far *from killing anyone.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 24, 2021)

Hshwinde hssaooJNnBsgsiaob^@&- aysu2na ○}•[`[》○■~`>~《 auaiudJ!!!!!!!!
SGEHWIWBENEJRJISOAAPCSAJIWBE RHSKDJDBJS????????
ZVHSJ4JSOSHDJIDGEHF DJJSHEJRJHDXHAUSGDGEHEUFFRURURVEVE  RHEVFHD EJSIIW FH I     WKBEYJ WHSHSUSH€'EUWIB&÷&#^#€#;#_×;";$:\{ HSHSHSBSNEYEUWIOQJWH!!!!!!!!!
*HHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I HATE BEING MOSQUITO FOOD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2021)

Attaman said:


> While sexual orientation/ romantic inclinations (generally: There’s a bit of wiggle room and social scientists + psychologists could have a field day writing on the matter) are indeed not -phobic... if this is in response to what I think it is, I’d argue expressing that “I don’t date fake (wo)men” is _pretty clearly _some bugbear, since the word fake has a pretty blatant meaning.
> 
> I’d also appreciate if, y’know, the Vent / Unpopular Opinion thread wasn’t used yet again to try weaseling in efforts to delegitimize the validity of Trans individuals and their identities.


No, It's in response to garbage takes I've encountered on Twitter and Ferzu. "*You* should be attracted to me, or you are morally wrong" is a selfish argument, no matter what virtuous wrapper it's presented in. It's like an incel's mindset, but "woke". It's not a matter of anyone's "validity", which isn't in question here.

I'll grant you one thing, I did choose an inopportune time to get this one off my chest.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 24, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Hshwinde hssaooJNnBsgsiaob^@&- aysu2na ○}•[`[》○■~`>~《 auaiudJ!!!!!!!!
> SGEHWIWBENEJRJISOAAPCSAJIWBE RHSKDJDBJS????????
> ZVHSJ4JSOSHDJIDGEHF DJJSHEJRJHDXHAUSGDGEHEUFFRURURVEVE  RHEVFHD EJSIIW FH I     WKBEYJ WHSHSUSH€'EUWIB&÷&#^#€#;#_×;";$:\{ HSHSHSBSNEYEUWIOQJWH!!!!!!!!!
> *HHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> I HATE BEING MOSQUITO FOOD



I understand completely


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 24, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Hshwinde hssaooJNnBsgsiaob^@&- aysu2na ○}•[`[》○■~`>~《 auaiudJ!!!!!!!!
> SGEHWIWBENEJRJISOAAPCSAJIWBE RHSKDJDBJS????????
> ZVHSJ4JSOSHDJIDGEHF DJJSHEJRJHDXHAUSGDGEHEUFFRURURVEVE  RHEVFHD EJSIIW FH I     WKBEYJ WHSHSUSH€'EUWIB&÷&#^#€#;#_×;";$:\{ HSHSHSBSNEYEUWIOQJWH!!!!!!!!!
> *HHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> I HATE BEING MOSQUITO FOOD


I have this problem, too. The only solution I've found so far is that my girlfriend is even *more* mosquito food than I am, and they'll ignore me in favor of her.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 24, 2021)

Citronella scents help to a certain degree, and mosquitoes can’t fly well in winds greater than 10mph so they can be kept away with a regular fan pretty easily. Best defense against the buggers is to get rid of any standing water puddles around your yard and home.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 24, 2021)

I had to switch to Medicaid because I can't afford my current insurance. The deductible was too much, but the Medicaid doesn't cover my therapist or medication, so I have to pay out of pocket now, which is almost as expensive as when I had my current insurance. 

On top of that, I received a call that the security job I applied for turned me down because I admitted myself into mental hospital in the past for suicidal thoughts, and they told me they didn't want someone who might "slip up" on the job.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 24, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I had to switch to Medicaid because I can't afford my current insurance. The deductible was too much, but the Medicaid doesn't cover my therapist or medication, so I have to pay out of pocket now, which is almost as expensive as when I had my current insurance.
> 
> On top of that, I received a call that the security job I applied for turned me down because I admitted myself into mental hospital in the past for suicidal thoughts, and they told me they didn't want someone who might "slip up" on the job.


That's sucks to hear Nex, sorry life is throwing so much crap at you. Sometimes I find It helps to just think of the big picture. I think of me a few years from now, and I think to myself, "You know, in retrospect, this will just have been nothing but a little speedbump in my life, won't it?" Another unintended silver lining, is that every challenge we overcome makes us stronger and more worldly than we were before.

Of course, that isn't to say that application rejection wasn't total bs. Sounds like you dodged a bullet to be honest! You'll find a better opportunity for sure.

Anyways, I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2021)

Hmm. Perhaps I should start charging $10 a day for people obsessing over me..


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I had to switch to Medicaid because I can't afford my current insurance. The deductible was too much, but the Medicaid doesn't cover my therapist or medication, so I have to pay out of pocket now, which is almost as expensive as when I had my current insurance.
> 
> On top of that, I received a call that the security job I applied for turned me down because I admitted myself into mental hospital in the past for suicidal thoughts, and they told me they didn't want someone who might "slip up" on the job.



Best of luck with your next job application. You already had a stint at a bakery didn't you? So perhaps if there is an opening in a restaurant your previous experience and references will be looked on positively.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 25, 2021)

The kind of stupidity that causes real harm to those who don't deserve it offends me very strongly!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> The kind of stupidity that causes real harm to those who don't deserve it offends me very strongly!


Oh lord. What have I done THIS time? >:


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh lord. What have I done THIS time? >:


*pats your head* You haven't done anything. In fact, you have been a victim of it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> *pats your head* You haven't done anything. In fact, you have been a victim of it.


I knew there was something wrong with the chocolate I ate on Saturday..


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 25, 2021)

I wish I could have a therapy cat where I live, but it's an apartment treatment (for folks with mental health issues) program so "NO"  =(


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 25, 2021)

Doh, dumb me accidentally took two concerta and escitalopram when I'm only supposed to take one of each. ^^; apparently it's not dangerous but I'm kinda freaking out.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 25, 2021)

Ugh... There's a new store I started going to recently. Basically a deli, buy fresh meats and all that. Instead of Uncle Erns showing up in my transaction history, it's Labrador Investments. Made me panic and think my card was being breached (yet again). 

If I were living on my own, I'd be broke until the new card could be mailed in. They don't have a branch I could go to in person.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 25, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> Doh, dumb me accidentally took two concerta and escitalopram when I'm only supposed to take one of each. ^^; apparently it's not dangerous but I'm kinda freaking out.


I accidentally took a double dose of my Geodon last week!


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Ugh... There's a new store I started going to recently. Basically a deli, buy fresh meats and all that. Instead of Uncle Erns showing up in my transaction history, it's Labrador Investments. Made me panic and think my card was being breached (yet again).
> 
> If I were living on my own, I'd be broke until the new card could be mailed in. They don't have a branch I could go to in person.


I was breached once, by some "Thai Farmers". Fortunately I had enough cash to survive till the bank got my money back. It was pretty surprising as I'm not tech-illiterate and hadn't really been using any shady services. From what I gathered though, there were some wider-scale breaches going on at that time, either with the bank or with the payment network.

When you live alone though, it's good to have accessible family or friends, exactly for situations like this.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 25, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I accidentally took a double dose of my Geodon last week!



Ooof, hope that didn't mess you up too bad ^^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 25, 2021)

I've been feeling a bit upset lately. I was in this relationship with this guy. First time I've been with someone in like 4 years (Which is a lot for be cause I'm 18. thats like 1/4 of my life!) I was really invested with this guy right AND then shorty after the capitol attack we had a very large disagreement about who was wrong. (Please don't be violent ;~; ). He may have had his flaws but It felt really good to like show my art to, or do talk to him after I had a really long day.
I dont miss HIM. I miss having that kind of deep relationship with somebody ya know? Like this is the prime of my life and I'm waisting it in my house scared of going outside. (You should stay inside unless absolutely necessary.) It's just sad I can't try dating IRL. Thats why I tried online dating, but people are kinda iffy about that. It's either too hard, not worth their time, or they just aren't interested.

Dating is hard ;~;


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 25, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> Ooof, hope that didn't mess you up too bad ^^


Nope =) but it scared me for about an hour


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've been feeling a bit upset lately. I was in this relationship with this guy. First time I've been with someone in like 4 years (Which is a lot for be cause I'm 18. thats like 1/4 of my life!) I was really invested with this guy right AND then shorty after the capitol attack we had a very large disagreement about who was wrong. (Please don't be violent ;~; ). He may have had his flaws but It felt really good to like show my art to, or do talk to him after I had a really long day.
> I dont miss HIM. I miss having that kind of deep relationship with somebody ya know? Like this is the prime of my life and I'm waisting it in my house scared of going outside. (You should stay inside unless absolutely necessary.) It's just sad I can't try dating IRL. Thats why I tried online dating, but people are kinda iffy about that. It's either too hard, not worth their time, or they just aren't interested.
> 
> Dating is hard ;~;


I don't know the full context, nor how truly bad his opinions were (if they were), but this political intolerance that has taken root in recent times feels a bit unnerving to me. I have friends and family with very different political views from mine, but they are still good people and I wouldn't break my ties with them over it. IMO other aspects of character are way more important.

Ultimately, politics oftentimes just boils down to priorities and beliefs, the latter of which might not even be possible to resolve, no matter how much evidence you go through (and ultimately, as bystanders, our information will never be more than partial). Truth is, none of us (presumably) are powerful enough for our political beliefs to have that much impact.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 25, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I don't know the full context, nor how truly bad his opinions were (if they were), but this political intolerance that has taken root in recent times feels a bit unnerving to me. I have friends and family with very different political views from mine, but they are still good people and I wouldn't break my ties with them over it. IMO other aspects of character are way more important.
> 
> Ultimately, politics oftentimes just boils down to priorities and beliefs, the latter of which might not even be possible to resolve, no matter how much evidence you go through (and ultimately, as bystanders, our information will never be more than partial). Truth is, none of us (presumably) are powerful enough for our political beliefs to have that much impact.


Unfortunately the people who attacked the Capitol lost the political protections when they started to violently storm our government. He sided with them and said what they were doing was okay. This then spiraled to other subjects. I said Socialism isn't terrible, it's the people who've abused it in the past that sucked. He then said I was a quote "Lost cause" and that he was quote "Done with me" Last two things he said to me ever.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Unfortunately the people who attacked the Capitol lost the political protections when they started to violently storm our government. He sided with them and said what they were doing was okay. This then spiraled to other subjects. I said Socialism isn't terrible, it's the people who've abused it in the past that sucked. He then said I was a quote "Lost cause" and that he was quote "Done with me" Last two things he said to me ever.


Oh, so he's the one who ditched you? Then it's his fault.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 25, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Oh, so he's the one who ditched you? Then it's his fault.


*Shrugs.*

Whats a Vee gonna do? I guess it just taught me some lessons and I need to move on.

At least if I broke up with him I wouldn't feel like such a piece of shit. Unfortunately this did not happen.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Shrugs.*
> 
> Whats a Vee gonna do? I guess it just taught me some lessons and I need to move one.


Best of luck ssaannttoo, if he's willign to make such broad judgments of you based on a political disagreement, you probably dodged a bullet. Doesn't speak well of his judgment at all.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Best of luck ssaannttoo, if he's willign to make such broad judgments of you based on a political disagreement, you probably dodged a bullet. Doesn't speak well of his judgment at all.


But the thing is we were both very open from the beginning. I voted Biden, he voted Trump. He then broke up with me a while later that. Our break up lasted a week until he came back.

The second time however I think he deleted his account. I didn't even get to tell him thank you for spending time with me.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> But the thing is we were both very open from the beginning. I voted Biden, he voted Trump. He then broke up with me a while later that. Our break up lasted a week until he came back.
> 
> The second time however I think he deleted his account. I didn't even get to tell him thank you for spending time with me.


You're describing somebody that has an incredibly poor control over his emotions. You really want to put up with that?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> You're describing somebody that has an incredibly poor control over his emotions. You really want to put up with that?


Well he was moving off of FAF to begin with. He transitioned to telegram after the forums went down for that long period of time. When they came back up is when we started dating.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well he was moving off of FAF to begin with. He transitioned to telegram after the forums went down for that long period of time. When they came back up is when we started dating.


Just let it be, if he comes back, you should probably just remain acquaintances and keep the topic of politics a good arms length away. You'd really do well to try and keep your mind of this guy, for your own sake.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Just let it be, if he comes back, you should probably just remain acquaintances and keep the topic of politics a good arms length away. You'd really do well to try and keep your mind of this guy, for your own sake.


Ha, that's a bit easier said than done, but I'm slowly working on it. Thank you for talking with me about this @KimberVaile and @contemplationistwolf Its nice to finally talk about this with somebody.


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well he was moving off of FAF to begin with. He transitioned to telegram after the forums went down for that long period of time. When they came back up is when we started dating.


 I have to agree with Kimber here: Time to move on. Also, look at the bright side: More than one fish in the sea, and more than one fur in the forest. With your buoyant, sunny outgoing nature, you're sure to meet lots more people that'll treat ya much better.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

Simo said:


> I have to agree with Kimber here: Time to move on. Also, look at the bright side: More than one fish in the sea, and more than one fur in the forest. With your buoyant, sunny outgoing nature, you're sure to meet lots more people that'll treat ya much better.


But the thing is I dont really even know what I want or what I'm looking for. I'm 18, but I met him when I was 17. (I turned 18 when the forums were down.)

But he was in his early 30s.
He was a long time smoker.
He drank (I dont know how much, but he mentioned on multiple occasions he wanted to get me drunk.)

And I just dunno. He sorta kinda put me down a few times for being young. Sorta made me feel like an idiot. That was why he broke up with me the first time. I told him my political opinions and he said I wasn't old enough to really understand. (That is of course paraphrasing I cant remember his real words.)


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> But the thing is I dont really even know what I want or what I'm looking for. I'm 18, but I met him when I was 17. (I turned 18 when the forums were down.)
> 
> But he was in his early 30s.
> He was a long time smoker.
> ...


Yikes. Well, good riddance to bad company. Sounds on the needy, emotionally abusive side.

It's a relief you made it out when you did: best thing is to learn from this, and move on. You deserve lots better!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

Simo said:


> Yikes. Well, good riddance to bad company. Sounds on the needy, emotionally abusive side.
> 
> It's a relief you made it out when you did: best thing is to learn from this, and move on. You deserve lots better!


I mean looking back now I dont even know why I tried. it was sorta destined to fail from the start. I just felt attracted to him. He complimented me. He liked the art I made for him.

*Shrugs.*

Feelings are weird.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> But the thing is I dont really even know what I want or what I'm looking for. I'm 18, but I met him when I was 17. (I turned 18 when the forums were down.)
> 
> But he was in his early 30s.
> He was a long time smoker.
> ...


Yeah, he doesn't actually sound all that great. You sound very desperate for a relationship. Don't let it blind you! Learn to manage being single, perhaps your friends can help you with that.

I think it's better to take your time, properly consider and analyze your options, rather than make the mistake of rushing into something you don't have a good picture of.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Yeah, he doesn't actually sound all that great. You sound very desperate for a relationship. Don't let it blind you! Learn to manage being single, perhaps your friends can help you with that.
> 
> I think it's better to take your time, properly consider and analyze your options, rather than make the mistake of rushing into something you don't have a good picture of.


;~:

That sounds sooooo much like me. Guess my young stupid self doesn't know enough about the world. Guess he was right about something xD


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ;~:
> 
> That sounds sooooo much like me. Guess my young stupid self doesn't know enough about the world. Guess he was right about something xD


Even people much older than you make mistakes and still have a lot to learn. I think it's actually possible for relatively young people to achieve a good degree of maturity, with proper attitude and support. On the other hand, plenty of old people who aren't mature in the slightest.

So, I'd say. Keep learning!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Even people much older than you make mistakes and still have a lot to learn. I think it's actually possible for relatively young people to achieve a good degree of maturity, with proper attitude and support. On the other hand, plenty of old people who aren't mature in the slightest.
> 
> So, I'd say. Keep learning!


Keep learning!

*Air pumps.*

Easier said than one, but has a great impact on one's life!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Keep learning!
> 
> *Air pumps.*
> 
> Easier said than one, but has a great impact on one's life!


You got the right attitude for it!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> You got the right attitude for it!


So I've been told before. Just gotta stay positive. i guess sometimes positivity can be a bad thing. I was positive about the relationship so much I didn't end it. But again, learning!


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> So I've been told before. Just gotta stay positive. i guess sometimes positivity can be a bad thing. I was positive about the relationship so much I didn't end it. But again, learning!


Yeah, it's all complicated. You need to be cautious, but you also can't allow yourself to become stagnant. You need to take some risks.

Ultimately, I'd say: you need to learn to judge situations correctly. That ability is something that takes time to develop, so in general I'd say: don't rush, and don't let others rush you.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> don't rush, and don't let others rush you.


That's some very good words of advice. Thank you kindly for taking the time to talk with me. It really does mean a lot to know somebody cares.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

@ssaannttoo 
I am so sorry you’re having to go through all that! Breakups suck at any age, even more when you’re young. As cliche as it sounds, it does get better with time.

But also, from what I was reading - you dodged a *massive* bullet with this dude. A 30-year-old dating an 18-year-old? He openly talked about wanting to get you drunk? Saying that you “couldn’t understand” cos you were “too young?” Honey, he was grooming you - or more appropriately, taking advantage of your youth & innocence. If you were “too young” to understand him, why wasn’t he dating someone closer to his age? (Cos no one his age was willing to put up with his crap!)

You’ll be far, *far* better off without a dreg like him tearing you down in life.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> @ssaannttoo
> I am so sorry you’re having to go through all that! Breakups suck at any age, even more when you’re young. As cliche as it sounds, it does get better with time.
> 
> But also, from what I was reading - you dodged a *massive* bullet with this dude. A 30-year-old dating an 18-year-old? He openly talked about wanting to get you drunk? Saying that you “couldn’t understand” cos you were “too young?” Honey, he was grooming you - or more appropriately, taking advantage of your youth & innocence. If you were “too young” to understand him, why wasn’t he dating someone closer to his age? (Cos no one his age was willing to put up with his crap!)
> ...


I guess the thing that got me is if all of this happened at once I would have noticed. But it happened over 6 months of dating. I just kept pushing those thoughts away because I thought it was cool somebody approached me.

I've only ever gone towards people and asked and I was over the moon somebody was interested.

But I would like to think you for your kind words, it really does mean a lot to have people read through my problems and then take even more time to write out a sweet response like that. You're very kind, thank you. <3


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

Abusers rarely start a relationship with all their crap out in the open; if they did, they’d never find a partner to trap in the cycle. He was taking advantage of your youth & self-esteem to try and mold you into whatever vision he had, but thankfully your sense of self worth was stronger than his manipulations in the end!

And you shouldn’t feel bad about being taken in by him. It’s not your fault in the slightest.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Abusers rarely start a relationship with all their crap out in the open; if they did, they’d never find a partner to trap in the cycle. He was taking advantage of your youth & self-esteem to try and mold you into whatever vision he had, but thankfully your sense of self worth was stronger than his manipulations in the end!
> 
> And you shouldn’t feel bad about being taken in by him. It’s not your fault in the slightest.


Unfortunately that isn't how it went. He broke up with me the second time after I said socialism isn't all that bad. He then claimed that it killed millions of people. I told him that was just straight wrong.

He's a bit of a gun nut and he said that guns dont kill people, people kill people. He said socialism killed people so I turned his logic against him, told him that socialism doesn't kill people, people kill people along with some other things.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

Well, sometimes the trash just happens to take itself out for ya. ^_^

And a note that shouldn’t be necessary, but just to be clear - the dude ain’t trashy for having right-wing views that I don’t agree with. He’s trashy cos he was grooming an 18-year-old in an emotionally manipulative/abusive relationship.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> He’s trashy cos he was grooming an 18-year-old in an emotionally manipulative/abusive relationship.


I've never once thought of it as abusive until after It was over... We had a private conversation going we had ~289 pages, over 6,000 messages or something like that.

We did a lot of talking.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

I’ve been in a similar situation, looking at a breakup and seeing all sorts of red flags that I didn’t notice (or willfully ignored for the sake of the relationship) before it all fell apart.

”When you have rose-colored glasses on, all the red flags just look like flags.”


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> ”When you have rose-colored glasses on, all the red flags just look like flags.”


So deep, sooo deep.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> I’ve been in a similar situation, looking at a breakup and seeing all sorts of red flags that I didn’t notice (or willfully ignored for the sake of the relationship) before it all fell apart.
> 
> ”When you have rose-colored glasses on, all the red flags just look like flags.”


Been there, done that and still bear the scars. Rose colored glasses suck!

@ssaanntto it sounds like you have the right attitude. Best of luck to you!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Been there, done that and still bear the scars. Rose colored glasses suck!
> 
> @ssaanntto it sounds like you have the right attitude. Best of luck to you!


Thank you <3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 26, 2021)

One day I'll find that one amazing guy that can: 

Give amazing head scratchies~
Enjoy things without becoming an extremist...
Pull his own weight
Be consistent
Show humility
Last more than five seconds
Have a (figurative) spine and have an ounce of confidence
Be assertive 
Go through life without children
Be honest
Show affection, even if it's not in a typical way
Actually share the same definition of love and not just the empty sensationalized version of it
*Other things I'm too tired to list*

_*HEAVY EMO SIGH*_


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> One day I'll find that one amazing guy that can:
> 
> Give amazing head scratchies~
> Enjoy things without becoming an extremist...
> ...


Love is a very hard thing to come across but something to keep in mind there is at least one person with your qualifications in the world. There are just so many people!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Love is a very hard thing to come across but something to keep in mind there is at least one person with your qualifications in the world. There are just so many people!



I know. There are just too many psychos that like to waste my time though. Why is it so hard for me to find someone that just wants to chill and socialize/game without wanting to turn it into a fling/insta romance or talking about how they're secretly a demon hunting demi-god vampire that can also turn into a transformer? 

Haven't even met anyone in years. My main goal is just to make an friend in person but that's been unsuccessful since before I finished public school.

Just still bitter about it, and the crappy luck I have. XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I know. There are just too many psychos that like to waste my time though. Why is it so hard for me to find someone that just wants to chill and socialize/game without wanting to turn it into a fling/insta romance or talking about how they're secretly a demon hunting demi-god vampire that can also turn into a transformer?
> 
> Haven't even met anyone in years. My main goal is just to make an friend in person but that's been unsuccessful since before I finished public school.
> 
> Just still bitter about it, and the crappy luck I have. XD


It certainly feels crappy. All of my break ups so far the person said one thing and then just ignored me after that.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> It certainly feels crappy. All of my break ups so far the person said one thing and then just ignored me after that.


I kill him!
(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I kill him!
> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


Thanks Boro, you're a great person.

*Hugs you tightly.*


----------



## Grivies (Jan 26, 2021)

Yet another night of mixing bottom-shelf whisky with simple syrup to get it down, it doesn't even matter how it tastes anymore, as long as it makes the thoughts go away quick enough. What am I even still doing here?


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

@Grivies Uhh... you okay there, fam?


----------



## Grivies (Jan 26, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> @Grivies Uhh... you okay there, fam?


Absolutely.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

Do you need someone to talk to?


----------



## Grivies (Jan 26, 2021)

Nah, I'll just head to bed. I'm gonna regret writing this tommorow anyway. Thx for asking though.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 27, 2021)

Thought I was gonna have a good day. My body deceived me. 
Morning shift went faster than I expected. Despite not getting much sleep I felt pretty lively.
Get home. 
Sit down.
*Depression. *


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Thought I was gonna have a good day. My body deceived me.
> Morning shift went faster than I expected. Despite not getting much sleep I felt pretty lively.
> Get home.
> Sit down.
> *Depression. *


*Comes up and sits in your lap, loafs.*

It'll be okay, if you got nothing else, then you got lap Vee


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Comes up and sits in your lap, loafs.*
> 
> It'll be okay, if you got nothing else, then you got lap Vee


*dies from allergies*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *dies from allergies*


Well... no more depresso! I see this as a win :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *dies from allergies*


_starts some Gregorian chanting to summon [Name impossible to pronounce with human tongue]

Dori me, ameno, oma nare imperavi ameno
Dimere, dimere, mantiro, mantire mo_


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 27, 2021)

Y'know, im tired of all the hate brewing around. Whoever it may be to, can we all just like, stop, taking a breather. 2020 is over, lets take a deep breath. Trump isn't president anymore, stop yelling at him and asking for impeachment, people who are lgbtq, trans, different religious beliefs or political beliefs are all still human, so treat them as such. 

For 2021, let's start it off POSITIVE shall we? We all say let's make 2021 a better year, but so far its just started off with a sourness, a bitterness.. let's fix that!

At least once a day, if you're in a conversation, be it these forums, discord, etc. Compliment somebody at least once. A simple, hello, how are you today? Can even prevent a suicide from occuring! So lets spread some love, cheer and kindess around shall we!? Great! Happy 2021 everyone. Let's *ACTUALLY* make it a great year.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 27, 2021)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Y'know, im tired of all the hate brewing around. Whoever it may be to, can we all just like, stop, taking a breather. 2020 is over, lets take a deep breath. Trump isn't president anymore, stop yelling at him and asking for impeachment, people who are lgbtq, trans, different religious beliefs or political beliefs are all still human, so treat them as such.
> 
> For 2021, let's start it off POSITIVE shall we? We all say let's make 2021 a better year, but so far its just started off with a sourness, a bitterness.. let's fix that!
> 
> At least once a day, if you're in a conversation, be it these forums, discord, etc. Compliment somebody at least once. A simple, hello, how are you today? Can even prevent a suicide from occuring! So lets spread some love, cheer and kindess around shall we!? Great! Happy 2021 everyone. Let's *ACTUALLY* make it a great year.


Wish you a happy 2021! I'll definitely be making it a good year for myself.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 27, 2021)

New vent#
Drawing anthro is one of the hardest things I've had to learn lately.
Art school spends all of this time teaching you "anatomy" and "fine art." Their other favorite hobby is to find teens and young adults who love cartooning and tell them their art isn't good enough to the point where they give up and draw still life's with everyone else.

Basically what I'm saying is: I used to be great at cartooning but art school beat it out of me. Now that I want to try cartooning again I have to unlearn 4 years of useless "training" and relearn how to draw fanart and shizz again.

Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> But the thing is I dont really even know what I want or what I'm looking for. I'm 18, but I met him when I was 17. (I turned 18 when the forums were down.)
> 
> But he was in his early 30s.
> He was a long time smoker.
> ...


*hugs @ssaannttoo*

I am just up on reading this. To me it sounds like was disrepectful and had a bit of a superiority complex if he put down your thoughts like that. It will sting for a while, but with all bad things that pain will gradually fade and you will be back in a good place.

I know things seem hard and it isnt clear how to move forward. Just take some time, take a breath, and take a first step forward in putting yourself out there again. I may not know your personally but I have seen you enough here to know that you are an individual of unbridled kindness, sincerity, and someone anybody would be lucky to have. Keep that in mind and though things may seem hard and skies look gray, the sun will shine again, I promise.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 27, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> *hugs @ssaannttoo*
> 
> I am just up on reading this. To me it sounds like was disrepectful and had a bit of a superiority complex if he put down your thoughts like that. It will sting for a while, but with all bad things that pain will gradually fade and you will be back in a good place.
> 
> I know things seem hard and it isnt clear how to move forward. Just take some time, take a breath, and take a first step forward in putting yourself out there again. I may not know your personally but I have seen you enough here to know that you are an individual of unbridled kindness, sincerity, and someone anybody would be lucky to have. Keep that in mind and though things may seem hard and skies look gray, the sun will shine again, I promise.


*Hugs you back tightly.*

Thanks for the kind words. I've already done some uh.. 'ad making' There is this thread where you kinda make like a dating profile. Lol, I don't think anything will come of that though. But just seeing what's coming. Anything could happen. Unbridled kindness and sincerity? I dont understand why people keep saying that. It's just happens, I dont even think I'm all that kind, ya know?

But again, thank you for taking the time to write such a thought out response. I'll make sure to give you extra hugs in the future :3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Best of luck with your next job application. You already had a stint at a bakery didn't you? So perhaps if there is an opening in a restaurant your previous experience and references will be looked on positively.


I missed this, so I apologize for the late reply. I would love the idea of opening up a restaurant someday in my life. I mostly have experience with customer service, not cooking or baking, though my sister enjoys teaching me new recipes, so I suppose I'm off to a good start.




KimberVaile said:


> That's sucks to hear Nex, sorry life is throwing so much crap at you. Sometimes I find It helps to just think of the big picture. I think of me a few years from now, and I think to myself, "You know, in retrospect, this will just have been nothing but a little speedbump in my life, won't it?" Another unintended silver lining, is that every challenge we overcome makes us stronger and more worldly than we were before.
> 
> Of course, that isn't to say that application rejection wasn't total bs. Sounds like you dodged a bullet to be honest! You'll find a better opportunity for sure.
> 
> Anyways, I hope that helps a bit.


I appreciate this. Thank you, and you're right. It's not over for me. There are people much worse off in the world who have gotten back on their feet.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 27, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> _starts some Gregorian chanting to summon [Name impossible to pronounce with human tongue]
> 
> Dori me, ameno, oma nare imperavi ameno
> Dimere, dimere, mantiro, mantire mo_


_*comes back alive just long enough to get you to stop chanting and flops back to the ground, lifeless...possibly snoring.*_


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> New vent#
> Drawing anthro is one of the hardest things I've had to learn lately.
> Art school spends all of this time teaching you "anatomy" and "fine art." Their other favorite hobby is to find teens and young adults who love cartooning and tell them their art isn't good enough to the point where they give up and draw still life's with everyone else.
> 
> ...


It's especially bad, and hypocritical, when the teacher has prints of garbage like this on the classroom wall








						Red Square (painting) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 27, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's especially bad, and hypocritical, when the teacher has prints of garbage like this on the classroom wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too true


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 27, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> New vent#
> Drawing anthro is one of the hardest things I've had to learn lately.
> Art school spends all of this time teaching you "anatomy" and "fine art." Their other favorite hobby is to find teens and young adults who love cartooning and tell them their art isn't good enough to the point where they give up and draw still life's with everyone else.
> 
> ...


Sorry that you had such a bad experience with art school. It’s very true that cartoon & anime-styled illustrations are greatly frowned upon in the academic art world, but I don’t understand how learning anatomy, art history & traditional art methods would undo your cartooning abilities - if anything all of that should have helped improve your base skill set by learning more than “just” cartooning!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 27, 2021)

It's still cold. I still hate it.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 27, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Sorry that you had such a bad experience with art school. It’s very true that cartoon & anime-styled illustrations are greatly frowned upon in the academic art world, but I don’t understand how learning anatomy, art history & traditional art methods would undo your cartooning abilities - if anything all of that should have helped improve your base skill set by learning more than “just” cartooning!


It's helped in minimal ways yes, but mostly I just find myself continuing to subconciously "correct" anything that is overly stylistic or anatomically incorrect. This has but a huge bar over being able to produce anything stylized or fun in my opinion


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 27, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> It's helped in minimal ways yes, but mostly I just find myself continuing to subconciously "correct" anything that is overly stylistic or anatomically incorrect. This has but a huge bar over being able to produce anything stylized or fun in my opinion


Ahh, gotcha - over-correcting habits can be hard to break, especially once you’ve been taught that you *have* to fix them all.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 28, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's especially bad, and hypocritical, when the teacher has prints of garbage like this on the classroom wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not garbage! In order to understand Kazimir Malevich, you need to have a certain level of education and know the context. His work has had a huge impact on contemporary art, no less than Vincent van Gogh and Edouard Manet!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 28, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> It's helped in minimal ways yes, but mostly I just find myself continuing to subconciously "correct" anything that is overly stylistic or anatomically incorrect. This has but a huge bar over being able to produce anything stylized or fun in my opinion


Maybe you should think about choosing the right faculty? Something like "faculty of book illustration", or I don't know what it is called in your country. You need an educational institution that teaches not easel painting, but illustrations or animation, something like that.


----------



## Arishipshape (Jan 28, 2021)

_Le me halfway through the 2 hour bus-ride to college:_ 
_Le college:_ Due to inclement weather, we’re delaying opening by two hours.
_Le me: _If I wasn’t an ice type, I might be kinda pissed about getting there and having to stand outside in the cold for two hours.

EDIT:
_Le college 2 seconds after I post this:_ Classes canceled!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> This is not garbage! In order to understand Kazimir Malevich, you need to have a certain level of education and know the context. His work has had a huge impact on contemporary art, no less than Vincent van Gogh and Edouard Manet!


I think the point is that they are upset that their hard work and years of practice is being diminished and devalued, while other art is being praised and celebrated, even if it doesn't take much effort or is visually stunning or impressive to most people. They just want their art to be appreciated, because they worked so hard on it, for years.

Edit: Please disregard this if you were being sarcastic.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 28, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I think the point is that they are upset that their hard work and years of practice is being diminished and devalued, while other art is being praised and celebrated, even if it doesn't take much effort or is visually stunning or impressive to most people. They just want their art to be appreciated, because they worked so hard on it, for years.
> 
> Edit: Please disregard this if you were being sarcastic.


No, this is not sarcasm, I was absolutely serious. Previously, I also considered the black square and other suprimatic paintings as rubbish, but then I became interested in the history of art, genres, who invented something new. Kazimir Malevich went to these paintings for a long time, it was a exploration and a difficult path. He, too, was criticized and mixed with mud, setting as an example of other great and not so artists. But I will not go into detail about this now.
I'll just show you something that struck me as funny and entertaining.
1. This is Malevich's painting "the red cavalry gallops"





2. Andreas Gursky: Rhine II. This is one of the most expensive photos on the planet, sold for $ 4,338,500. Do you catch some similarities, haha. This is about the impact on contemporary art.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> No, this is not sarcasm, I was absolutely serious. Previously, I also considered the black square and other suprimatic paintings as rubbish, but then I became interested in the history of art, genres, who invented something new. Kazimir Malevich went to these paintings for a long time, it was a exploration and a difficult path. He, too, was criticized and mixed with mud, setting as an example of other great and not so artists. But I will not go into detail about this now.
> I'll just show you something that struck me as funny and entertaining.
> 1. This is Malevich's painting "the red cavalry gallops"
> View attachment 100286
> ...


Thank you for clarifying. Yes, art is subjective, and it's nice to look at all creations from a positive perspective. The thing about life being expressed through art is that things are generally more than they appear to be.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 28, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> No, this is not sarcasm, I was absolutely serious. Previously, I also considered the black square and other suprimatic paintings as rubbish, but then I became interested in the history of art, genres, who invented something new. Kazimir Malevich went to these paintings for a long time, it was a exploration and a difficult path. He, too, was criticized and mixed with mud, setting as an example of other great and not so artists. But I will not go into detail about this now.
> I'll just show you something that struck me as funny and entertaining.
> 1. This is Malevich's painting "the red cavalry gallops"
> View attachment 100286
> ...



I'd like to chime in here, since I've studied photography.

Andreas Gursky's photos look like shit on a phone or a computer monitor. However, when you view them in real life as was intended, on prints that are 10-15 meters long, you will realize how masterful they are.

He takes photos using old "large format" cameras, on cranes, and then puts several photos together.

He traveled with a train over 40 times on the same route, so he can take pictures of a neighborhood again and again, and then print his photos and put them together - physically, which results in a surreal image.

When you look at his photos of stores, or beaches, or the stock exchange, you can see that everything is always in focus. Everything is detailed - impossibly so. When you go to a large depot, the human eye can't perceive the entire isle at once. It is impossible. A single photo will not be able to capture everything either. But Andreas Gursky does it.

I love his work.

@Nexus Cabler sorry for the random ping, maybe you'd like to read what I had to say on Gursky, since you seem to be interested in the conversation


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 28, 2021)

I lost internet since around 7pm last night, and I got to say, as impatient as I am just waiting it for my service to be restored, I feel tiny bit more at peace for some reason, granted, I have 35gb of unthrottled LTE, but I don't like using my phone for everything, since it's like half the experience.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

I hate having niche interests. No one understands me when I talk about isolating a piece of DNA with PCR, cutting it up with restriction enzymes, and then placing it into a vector for transformation. For example. I'm talking about genetic engineering if people are curious.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 28, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I hate having niche interests. No one understands me when I talk about isolating a piece of DNA with PCR, cutting it up with restriction enzymes, and then placing it into a vector for transformation. For example. I'm talking about genetic engineering if people are curious.


You're interested in forensics? Thats where I learned about PCR, dont know much about DNA engendering though.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You're interested in forensics? Thats where I learned about PCR, dont know much about DNA engendering though.


Synthetic biology. PCR is also used in that field because you can grab an interesting gene and clone the shit out of it.


----------



## Punji (Jan 28, 2021)

Forensics 4 lyfe

Genetics and molecular biology suck and everyone knows it, even the microbiologists. They're just in it for the money.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You're interested in forensics? Thats where I learned about PCR, dont know much about DNA engendering though.


She seems to be talking about GMO.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 28, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Synthetic biology. PCR is also used in that field because you can grab an interesting gene and clone the shit out of it.


Very cool. I dont know much about the changing of DNA apart from mutations, which are also really cool. I'm sure if you go to the right kind of forum you can find people interested. Furry forums are most likely related to art, roleplay, or suiting.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

Punji said:


> Forensics 4 lyfe
> 
> Genetics and molecular biology suck and everyone knows it, even the microbiologists. They're just in it for the money.


I literally design plasmids for fun. So one day I can theoretically make cool shit.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 28, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I hate having niche interests. No one understands me when I talk about isolating a piece of DNA with PCR, cutting it up with restriction enzymes, and then placing it into a vector for transformation. For example. I'm talking about genetic engineering if people are curious.


I love it when you talk science to me bb, keep going <3


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 28, 2021)

Punji said:


> Forensics 4 lyfe
> 
> Genetics and molecular biology suck and everyone knows it, even the microbiologists. They're just in it for the money.


I don't think it sucks, in fact, science is cool.


----------



## Punji (Jan 28, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I don't think it sucks, in fact, science is cool.


The _good_ sciences anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Very cool. I dont know much about the changing of DNA apart from mutations, which are also really cool. I'm sure if you go to the right kind of forum you can find people interested. Furry forums are most likely related to art, roleplay, or suiting.


Tbh there aren't really many communities for it.



Saokymo said:


> I love it when you talk science to me bb, keep going <3


Oh? Well one idea I just had for fun that I don't know if it will work is a bio 3D printer. I found the gene that birds use to create small iron crystals so they can sense the earth's magnetic field. So I was wondering if you could make a steady stream of cells into an iron solution and they'll slowly crystalize into a shape. So you could theoretically print metal.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 28, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Oh? Well one idea I just had for fun that I don't know if it will work is a bio 3D printer. I found the gene that birds use to create small iron crystals so they can sense the earth's magnetic field. So I was wondering if you could make a steady stream of cells into an iron solution and they'll slowly crystalize into a shape. So you could theoretically print metal.


That would be a monumental breakthrough in multiple fields if it could be done! That’s almost Star Trek level replicator capabilities.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> That would be a monumental breakthrough in multiple fields if it could be done! That’s almost Star Trek level replicator capabilities.


I plan on making it when I get all the lab equipment needed. Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 28, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I plan on making it when I get all the lab equipment needed. Nothing ventured nothing gained.


May you get all the funding and fat research grants to make it so!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Very cool. I dont know much about the changing of DNA apart from mutations, which are also really cool. I'm sure if you go to the right kind of forum you can find people interested. Furry forums are most likely related to art, roleplay, or suiting.


Fortunately, there are many different people on the forum, and different people have different interests. They don't end with furry fandom. Well, not everyone.
@Ovidia Dragoness maybe you should try to create a discussion on this topic?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> May you get all the funding and fat research grants to make it so!


Too bad I'm a self taught biologist and no one wants to take chances with a nobody.



Lira Miraeta said:


> Fortunately, there are many different people on the forum, and different people have different interests. They don't end with furry fandom. Well, not everyone.
> @Ovidia Dragoness maybe you should try to create a discussion on this topic?


I already did kinda. Even made a discord server for it. I thought I could pull people in because it has all the resources needed to get started but no one has joined. ;w;


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 28, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Oh? Well one idea I just had for fun that I don't know if it will work is a bio 3D printer. I found the gene that birds use to create small iron crystals so they can sense the earth's magnetic field. So I was wondering if you could make a steady stream of cells into an iron solution and they'll slowly crystalize into a shape. So you could theoretically print metal.


This sounds very interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> This sounds very interesting.


Also had an idea for making dragon scales. Which I coined bactoscales. It would use the same techniques used in tissue engineering, except you'd use a bacteria that produces beta keratin and a bright chromoprotein to make it pretty.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 28, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Too bad I'm a self taught biologist and no one wants to take chances with a nobody.
> 
> 
> I already did kinda. Even made a discord server for it. I thought I could pull people in because it has all the resources needed to get started but no one has joined. ;w;


I do not participate in Discord because there is no automatic translator. Unfortunately, my level of English is too low to communicate without an interpreter.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I do not participate in Discord because there is no automatic translator. Unfortunately, my level of English is too low to communicate without an interpreter.


I'm sorry. Thanks guys for letting me ramble a bit about my ideas. I feel a bit better.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 28, 2021)

For some reason I got really into tabletop games just as the pandemic hit. Ironically it means I have no one to play with.


----------



## Punji (Jan 28, 2021)

Some mix huh? It's literally just _one album_, come the fuck on.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 28, 2021)

Ooof, my dad was just in a cycling accident  Possible broken ribs and some other injuries. Thought it wasn't too serious but mum convinced him to go to hospital. He's gonna be alright, but yeah it's a bit of a downer.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 28, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> Ooof, my dad was just in a cycling accident  Possible broken ribs and some other injuries. Thought it wasn't too serious but mum convinced him to go to hospital. He's gonna be alright, but yeah it's a bit of a downer.


I'm very extremely sorry about that! I understand things like this can be very worrying, especially with covid. but we gotta stay positive. i know that there will always be a group of wonderful furs here that would LOVE to chat with you to try and make ya feel better!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm very extremely sorry about that! I understand things like this can be very worrying, especially with covid. but we gotta stay positive. i know that there will always be a group of wonderful furs here that would LOVE to chat with you to try and make ya feel better!



Thank you very much for your kind words.
COVID isn't really a big worry in this case, since where we are there's been no recent community transmission, but it is still something to be aware of, especially considering he's over 60.
Exactly, pawsitivity all the way!!  Yes, I'm so greatful to all my furrends here and elsewhere who are happy to offer support and advice!!  
Thankies!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 28, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I hate having niche interests. No one understands me when I talk about isolating a piece of DNA with PCR, cutting it up with restriction enzymes, and then placing it into a vector for transformation. For example. I'm talking about genetic engineering if people are curious.


Same, but with music


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Same, but with music


What kinda music you like?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 28, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> What kinda music you like?


I'm learning Indian classical music (sitar and dilruba). My guru has told me I can start teaching, but I have no idea where to look.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm learning Indian classical music (sitar and dilruba). My guru has told me I can start teaching, but I have no idea where to look.


That's actually pretty cool. I hope you can find a place to teach


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 28, 2021)

More old poison lingering in the brain...

People I used to try and connect with would get upset when I lightly teased them in some way. It didn't even have to be insulting, it could have just been something silly about a character we were using in a game. Nothing personal in the slightest. Just some IC/RP esque roasting. 

And then they'd get mad. Like I called their mama ugly or something. 
They would classify me the negative one, when they were literally telling other people "KYS" for not doing well in a videogame. 

Just sucks I can't find/feel that sense of belonging with any community and I'm 28.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> More old poison lingering in the brain...
> 
> People I used to try and connect with would get upset when I lightly teased them in some way. It didn't even have to be insulting, it could have just been something silly about a character we were using in a game. Nothing personal in the slightest. Just some IC/RP esque roasting.
> 
> ...


When you find your people, it'll be worth the wait. 

Have you trying joining social groups like the YMCA or volunteer organizations?


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 28, 2021)

Update: My dad doesn't have any fractures, so that's a big relief!  Thanks so much for the support, guys!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 28, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> When you find your people, it'll be worth the wait.
> 
> Have you trying joining social groups like the YMCA or volunteer organizations?



They don't exist here. Plus, from when I used to live in the city, they don't have programs for people my age. The last one I qualified for was a job hunting program but...well... that was a shitty mix. Zero friend opportunities from there. 

As for volunteer work, I kinda sorta already do that in a sense, but 90% of my time is taken up by actual money-making work.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> They don't exist here. Plus, from when I used to live in the city, they don't have programs for people my age. The last one I qualified for was a job hunting program but...well... that was a shitty mix. Zero friend opportunities from there.
> 
> As for volunteer work, I kinda sorta already do that in a sense, but 90% of my time is taken up by actual money-making work.


Perhaps you should start by taking your interests and looking for groups associated with them? Also, are you particularly close with any high school or university friends? Those could be useful starting points, possibly.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 28, 2021)

You know what I want in life? For people to stop telling me what they want for me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 28, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You know what I want in life? For people to stop telling me what they want for me.


That is understandable, since you should be able to decide what you want. Though I would note I want you to be happy, but no one should be imposing their wants on another person.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 28, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Perhaps you should start by taking your interests and looking for groups associated with them? Also, are you particularly close with any high school or university friends? Those could be useful starting points, possibly.


I wasn't lucky enough to stay friends with anyone. I was not interested in the cult of dryhumping pillows before body pillows were a thing. College was nothing but a chaotic popularity contest that I avoided.

Doesn't help I don't have a lot of shared interests. I like drawing, but I don't wanna sit there talking about it. I'd rather be doing it. Same with writing, to a degree, but I have yet to find anyone that has any interest/understanding of what I'm making. I've straight up asked for help in the past and I either get no response back, or they offer to help out, under the guise that they can now ramble about their own project for (LITERALLY) six hours straight. Meanwhile, I haven't actually been able to get a word of what mine is about or what I even need help with.

I don't watch anything because I don't have TV or the patience to watch anything on netflix by myself. Everything is boring and predictable.

I've tried joining gaming groups, including the ones that revolve around the ones I actually have, but... they're just all screaming kids, man... Even Cyberpunk forums is blah. Fortnite server is shite. I can't be bothered to relearn a million different games because I tried that train in the past. I shouldn't have to keep buying/hopping from one game to the next just to keep someone's attention for five minutes.

*sad flops*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 28, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> That is understandable, since you should be able to decide what you want. Though I would note I want you to be happy, but no one should be imposing their wants on another person.


It's more that I'm tired of hearing "You're never going to meet someone (e.g.) living with (friends)" from my family.
"You're never going to X...."
"Nobody wants an X..."
"I think you'll be happier living near X"
EVERY CONVERSATION


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 28, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's more that I'm tired of hearing "You're never going to meet someone (e.g.) living with (friends)" from my family.
> "You're never going to X...."
> "Nobody wants an X..."
> "I think you'll be happier living near X"
> EVERY CONVERSATION



"We just want what is best for you!" 

THEN LET ME EXPLORE AND DISCOVER IT FOR MYSELF
OR GIVE ME THE QUIET MY BRAIN NEEDS, PLEASE

Ugh... Family. 
I don't think that ever stops to be honest.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 28, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's more that I'm tired of hearing "You're never going to meet someone (e.g.) living with (friends)" from my family.
> "You're never going to X...."
> "Nobody wants an X..."
> "I think you'll be happier living near X"
> EVERY CONVERSATION


I can see where that would be annoying, though it may help to tell them about your recent progress towards a relationship. This way, you tell them a little bit about your life, which gives them reason to stop nagging you, and maybe make feel included in your life. There is no fault with you for not wanting their interference in your life, though; I just want to be clear about that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 28, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I can see where that would be annoying, though it may help to tell them about your recent progress towards a relationship. This way, you tell them a little bit about your life, which gives them reason to stop nagging you, and maybe make feel included in your life. There is no fault with you for not wanting their interference in your life, though; I just want to be clear about that.


A good plan, even if nothing comes of it and I'm bending the truth. At least people are off my back


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I wasn't lucky enough to stay friends with anyone. I was not interested in the cult of dryhumping pillows before body pillows were a thing. College was nothing but a chaotic popularity contest that I avoided.
> 
> Doesn't help I don't have a lot of shared interests. I like drawing, but I don't wanna sit there talking about it. I'd rather be doing it. Same with writing, to a degree, but I have yet to find anyone that has any interest/understanding of what I'm making. I've straight up asked for help in the past and I either get no response back, or they offer to help out, under the guise that they can now ramble about their own project for (LITERALLY) six hours straight. Meanwhile, I haven't actually been able to get a word of what mine is about or what I even need help with.
> 
> ...


It seems like your creative endeavors are what you are most passionate about, so let's start there. 

I think is important to have core group of real life friends who have your back through thick and thin, but this forum has partially taught that online friendships can be pretty strong too. I think it may help to one of the creative online groups related to the forum; the Fireside Cooperative is the main one that comes to mind. They're extremely helpful and friendly, plus dramaless. If you are looking for feedback or advice about your project as well as for people who will actually listen to you, they're a good bet. They've helped me and I've referred people to them who have had a positive experience. Friendships take time to grow, but they are a good environment for them. 

I also wouldn't mind talking to you about projects, though be warned my drawing is still horrible. I do write though and one of my long-term goals here make the Writing and Prose section more active and helpful. I'm not certain how comfortable you would be about talking here, though.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 28, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> A good plan, even if nothing comes of it and I'm bending the truth. At least people are off my back


I mean, I feel it's a matter of time for you. You seem to be a substantial thinker and I've seen your photo; you're handsome. If not the person you're currently interested in, you've got someone.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 28, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It seems like your creative endeavors are what you are most passionate about, so let's start there.
> 
> I think is important to have core group of real life friends who have your back through thick and thin, but this forum has partially taught that online friendships can be pretty strong too. I think it may help to one of the creative online groups related to the forum; the Fireside Cooperative is the main one that comes to mind. They're extremely helpful and friendly, plus dramaless. If you are looking for feedback or advice about your project as well as for people who will actually listen to you, they're a good bet. They've helped me and I've referred people to them who have had a positive experience. Friendships take time to grow, but they are a good environment for them.
> 
> I also wouldn't mind talking to you about projects, though be warned my drawing is still horrible. I do write though and one of my long-term goals here make the Writing and Prose section more active and helpful. I'm not certain how comfortable you would be about talking here, though.



Ah. I've personally seen some of the Fireside in the past. Not 100% sure what it is, or if it's some kind of discord group, but I can already see things going south considering the interactions I've been in/witnessed around the forums. 

I can talk anywhere that is semi-public really. So... what I mean is, here in FAF or via PMs, but not on things like Discord 'cause personal reasons. I just wouldn't really know what to talk about or where to start.

Especially when I have like 20 projects on the go...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Ah. I've personally seen some of the Fireside in the past. Not 100% sure what it is, or if it's some kind of discord group, but I can already see things going south considering the interactions I've been in/witnessed around the forums.
> 
> I can talk anywhere that is semi-public really. So... what I mean is, here in FAF or via PMs, but not on things like Discord 'cause personal reasons. I just wouldn't really know what to talk about or where to start.
> 
> Especially when I have like 20 projects on the go...


I would say give Fireside a chance, but that is your prerogative. 

That said, you can talk about your work in a thread in Writing and Prose or via PMs with me; I don't mind either. Choose whatever starting you want and we'll take it from there.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jan 29, 2021)

my little sister's been asking for a drawing tablet and I am livid.
can't she see that I'm struggling to earn a living? why on earth she gotta pursue the arts?! life is hard. earning money is hard. focus on your studies and pursue something more lucrative goddamnit
it took me years and years to earn this way and it's still not enough!

but what *is *lucrative? the old ways dont even work anymore.

it feels bad to be against your own passion but we gotta be realistic. I don't know what to tell her or what advice to give.

on one hand I can fully invest myself in training her, and we might be business partners someday, but that risks taking away other possible futures for her. _art takes time, my god it takes time_. and nowadays we need that time to make money. on the other hand I can be a total dick about it but I certainly don't wanna be the adult in her life that shits on her dreams.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> Update: My dad doesn't have any fractures, so that's a big relief!  Thanks so much for the support, guys!


Thats a relief!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 29, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> Update: My dad doesn't have any fractures, so that's a big relief!  Thanks so much for the support, guys!


That's good to hear, man.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> More old poison lingering in the brain...
> 
> People I used to try and connect with would get upset when I lightly teased them in some way. It didn't even have to be insulting, it could have just been something silly about a character we were using in a game. Nothing personal in the slightest. Just some IC/RP esque roasting.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry about that. it's really hard to find that sorta niche that you really do fit in with. But one great way of finding it is going out and talking to people. I know that we've had our bouts of humor induced joking, so I would hope that we're good! But some people are just different and they change over time. So it's not terrible to shy away from old friends. Dont feel obligated to be with them because you've known them so long.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

zenmaldita said:


> my little sister's been asking for a drawing tablet and I am livid.
> can't she see that I'm struggling to earn a living? why on earth she gotta pursue the arts?! life is hard. earning money is hard. focus on your studies and pursue something more lucrative goddamnit
> it took me years and years to earn this way and it's still not enough!
> 
> ...


Well something like that will never be easy. You have to take her future into consideration as well as her emotional state. Some things change. When I was a kid I wanted to be just like Steve Irwin! He saved animals and that was cool. But I learned I hate water, that went out the window xD

Then I wanted to be an engineer, with isn't off the table at the moment, but at the current time my career is more leaning towards computers. Depending on how old she is just let her do things, the young's mind is fickle and it changes. Just having art as a side job that you do on weekends could be a fun source of supplemental income. But you also need to be able to take into account work effectiveness. "If you love what you do you never work a day in your life"
That statement can be quite powerful, if you like what you do, then it's easier to work. That's how my dad has become successful in his career, he just loves that he does.

In other words, dont invest a huge amount of money in this tablet. Tell her she needs to make it. Get her to mow people's yards or something along those lines. OR give her an allowance for doing some of your chores for you, helps her out by giving her money and helps you out by taking some stuff off your plate. Then once she has enough dont get her something super fancy.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jan 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> When I was a kid I wanted to be just like Steve Irwin! He saved animals and that was cool. But I learned I hate water, that went out the window xD


hard same! he was my hero~ and I wanted to be a vet but then I realized that vets do what doctors do - needles, surgeries, the works! 5 year old me thought you help animals get better with hugs and kisses



ssaannttoo said:


> Depending on how old she is just let her do things, the young's mind is fickle and it changes.


That's true that's true. When I was a kid all I wanted to do was to be an animator and I did just that.
Turns out that if you don't live in America, you do $10 per 2 weeks kind of work lmao
Who knew mainstream media was made by exploitation?

Anyways, she's turning 13... a real delicate time for developing kids :\ thats why Im so hesitant cos this might make her really like the very hard path xD Ofcourse I want her to have a somewhat easier life in the future.



ssaannttoo said:


> In other words, dont invest a huge amount of money in this tablet.


Yeah I know a bunch of brands that are about $20 or less around here. Im leaning towards those.

It's a good idea to make her earn it tho xD kid hardly does anything in this house so it would be a good insentive


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

zenmaldita said:


> hard same! he was my hero~ and I wanted to be a vet but then I realized that vets do what doctors do - needles, surgeries, the works! 5 year old me thought you help animals get better with hugs and kisses


Yeah, and the fact he died while doing it. I didn't learn he was dead until I was like 10 (Which was 8 years after it happened.) I was crushed.



zenmaldita said:


> That's true that's true. When I was a kid all I wanted to do was to be an animator and I did just that.
> Turns out that if you don't live in America, you do $10 per 2 weeks kind of work lmao
> Who knew mainstream media was made by exploitation?
> 
> Anyways, she's turning 13... a real delicate time for developing kids :\ thats why Im so hesitant cos this might make her really like the very hard path xD Ofcourse I want her to have a somewhat easier life in the future.


I was all over the place at that age. There were loads of girls I was into. Was kinda questioning about guys. It's just a stage of turmoil. But love works, you two are family and based on how you speak and the lengths you go to to keep her happy and healthy I would hope she cares for you. If not she deserves a spanking! xD

Just be honest with her. Tell her that if she wants to draw she needs to do stuff to earn it. Dont just let her get off for free. Every hour on the tablet she needs to do 1 chore or something like that. It needs to be something you two negotiate so she can feel like it's fair, and she doesn't loose interest.



zenmaldita said:


> Yeah I know a bunch of brands that are about $20 or less around here. Im leaning towards those.
> 
> It's a good idea to make her earn it tho xD kid hardly does anything in this house so it would be a good insentive


Thats something my parents did, and I'm _ALMOST_ self sufficient. xD


----------



## zenmaldita (Jan 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats something my parents did, and I'm _ALMOST_ self sufficient. xD


almost is better than not at all!

thanks for hearing me out and giving me helpful feedback! I appreciate it; it feels good to be heard during times like this <3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

zenmaldita said:


> almost is better than not at all!
> 
> thanks for hearing me out and giving me helpful feedback! I appreciate it; it feels good to be heard during times like this <3


Of course, anytime! If you want any more suggestions or just wanna talk dont be afraid to use this thread again, or just come straight to my DMs!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 29, 2021)

I am sleepy af boi, holy moly you have no idea.
And work just started an hour ago.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I am sleepy af boi, holy moly you have no idea.
> And work just started an hour ago.


*Holds you tightly, petting your head.*

It's okay Rimna, it's okay.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 29, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I am sleepy af boi, holy moly you have no idea.
> And work just started an hour ago.


We are brothers in suffering, lol. I loathe having to go to work feeling like a zombie, it's got to be up there as one of the worst feelings. _Mutters angrily over modern society, and muh first world problems _


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> We are brothers in suffering, lol. I loathe having to go to work feeling like a zombie, it's got to be up there as one of the worst feelings. _Mutters angrily over modern society, and muh first world problems _


You know what would make you feel better!

*Hands you a spear.*

Go catch some dinner, if ya dont. you won't be eating for a week xD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Holds you tightly, petting your head.*
> 
> It's okay Rimna, it's okay.



*falls asleep*

You know, in order to avoid double posting - what you said about hunting dinner in the wild using a spear - 2 weeks ago I was out in the woods to shoot videos. It was -11 degrees centigrade, but because I was standing downstream of a fast river is it felt much colder.

Eventually, the air became so cold that I could feel my lungs freezing. I will not survive for long in the wild. That was a paranoia inducing experience.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

Rimna said:


> *falls asleep*
> 
> You know, in order to avoid double posting - what you said about hunting dinner in the wild using a spear - 2 weeks ago I was out in the woods to shoot videos. It was -11 degrees centigrade, but because I was standing downstream of a fast river is it felt much colder.
> 
> Eventually, the air became so cold that I could feel my lungs freezing. I will not survive for long in the wild. That was a paranoia inducing experience.


I know that I'm a squishy, I would die in a week if I'm luck xD

I assume you live some place super cold. If you come where I live you won't die just by sitting on your porch.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I know that I'm a squishy, I would die in a week if I'm luck xD
> 
> I assume you live some place super cold. If you come where I live you won't die just by sitting on your porch.


It's not so cold anymore. It's just that me and coldness never got along well.

In the past, temperatures have dropped much lower than -11C though. The coldest I remember was -26 and that was a nightmare for me


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

Rimna said:


> It's not so cold anymore. It's just that me and coldness never got along well.
> 
> In the past, temperatures have dropped much lower than -11C though. The coldest I remember was -26 and that was a nightmare for me


(lol, when I saw that number I was thinking Farenheight.)

-11C isn't too too bad.

Just but on a nice warm coat, or have a lot of fox friends to give you snuggles.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 29, 2021)

My God, why is everyone around me doing some kind of amazing and unusual hobbies and professions? I only draw my scribbles ...
A friend of mine is a paleontologist, she is looking for fossils and meteorites! I even photographed them for her. Another friend is a monumental artist, she made sgrafitos for the zoo and mosaics for many other buildings. And here on the forum, someone is engaged in genetic engineering just for fun, someone is playing sitar and dilruba. What the fuck ?!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> My God, why is everyone around me doing some kind of amazing and unusual hobbies and professions? I only draw my scribbles ...
> A friend of mine is a paleontologist, she is looking for fossils and meteorites! I even photographed them for her. Another friend is a monumental artist, she made sgrafitos for the zoo and mosaics for many other buildings. And here on the forum, someone is engaged in genetic engineering just for fun, someone is playing sitar and dilruba. What the fuck ?!


It certainly does feel like that. But they're all quite niche things that require a lot of time. I know I for example do martial arts. I've been doing it for over 10 years now and the hours i've put into it are quite a lot. You just need to find that thing you like, such as gardening and go all for it! We all have things we love to do :3


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> It certainly does feel like that. But they're all quite niche things that require a lot of time. I know I for example do martial arts. I've been doing it for over 10 years now and the hours i've put into it are quite a lot. You just need to find that thing you like, such as gardening and go all for it! We all have things we love to do :3


All I can do in this life is sucks to draw and sucks to photograph. Oh, and I'm also a master of sports in complaints about a bad life! And I threw away 10 years of my life in the trash as a salesman and in the service sector in general. It would be better to draw all this time.

In fact, my level of drawing is gradually getting better, I am learning, albeit slowly. The only pity is that I have very few people watching.
Thank you, I'm glad I can blow off some steam here.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> All I can do in this life is sucks to draw and sucks to photograph. Oh, and I'm also a master of sports in complaints about a bad life! And I threw away 10 years of my life in the trash as a salesman and in the service sector in general. It would be better to draw all this time.
> 
> In fact, my level of drawing is gradually getting better, I am learning, albeit slowly. The only pity is that I have very few people watching.
> Thank you, I'm glad I can blow off some steam here.


Thats the thing you need to remember. You won't be a master in a day. it takes years of effort and slowly getting better. You'll get there one day, with whatever you wanna do. I believe in you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 29, 2021)

Had a meeting with my boss yesterday. I am above and beyond the necessary criteria for being permanently hired. But for some reason there's more shit I have literally not been informed of in the two years I have worked for this company?

I am in every department, can drive forklifts, able to do all normal tasks with speed, accuracy and efficiency, pretty much error-free most of the time, flexible in terms of work hours, available for overtime.. The list is excruciatingly long over tasks and stuff I am doing inside the company.

Makes me wonder if he have plans but don't want to tell to prevent me from ending up cocky. I am part of the team and often set up on important tasks/jobs, so my only guess is that he's hiding something.

I've asked him directly and for a written form of any tasks he wants me to be able to do. Will go through the list once I get it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Had a meeting with my boss yesterday. I am above and beyond the necessary criteria for being permanently hired. But for some reason there's more shit I have literally not been informed of in the two years I have worked for this company?
> 
> I am in every department, can drive forklifts, able to do all normal tasks with speed, accuracy and efficiency, pretty much error-free most of the time, flexible in terms of work hours, available for overtime.. The list is excruciatingly long over tasks and stuff I am doing inside the company.
> 
> ...


Things like this can be very hard to judge. I'm not there so i cant tell you how well you're prefeoming based on other workers. But if you're feeling unsatisfied here at your current job you could try applying for a new place.

I've never worked in that insudtry before so I have no idea how competitive or difficult it is.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 29, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> All I can do in this life is sucks to draw and sucks to photograph. Oh, and I'm also a master of sports in complaints about a bad life! And I threw away 10 years of my life in the trash as a salesman and in the service sector in general. It would be better to draw all this time.
> 
> In fact, my level of drawing is gradually getting better, I am learning, albeit slowly. The only pity is that I have very few people watching.
> Thank you, I'm glad I can blow off some steam here.



It's okay if you want to just vent out - that's what this thread is for :3


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 29, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> My God, why is everyone around me doing some kind of amazing and unusual hobbies and professions? I only draw my scribbles ...
> A friend of mine is a paleontologist, she is looking for fossils and meteorites! I even photographed them for her. Another friend is a monumental artist, she made sgrafitos for the zoo and mosaics for many other buildings. And here on the forum, someone is engaged in genetic engineering just for fun, someone is playing sitar and dilruba. What the fuck ?!


Every hobby is good and has meaning to those who enjoy them. Your scribbles are just as meaningful as any other hobby.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 29, 2021)

Some black metal musicians in more recent years/decades seem to either lose their drive quite early, their stage presence isn't as shocking or "cool", or they turn to a more conventional death metal sound, and lose a lot of creativity in playing riffs.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 29, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Every hobby is good and has meaning to those who enjoy them. Your scribbles are just as meaningful as any other hobby.



Thanks for the kind words. (=


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> A friend of mine is a paleontologist,


I can't help but think of Ross Geller!







I am actually pretty jealous of you that you got to photograph meteorites.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I am actually pretty jealous of you that you got to photograph meteorites.



And I jealous my friend that she found them.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 29, 2021)

Stuck between two co-workers that eat loudly, suck straws and make pucker sounds after every .10 seconds that they sip and scream at people on their phones. This breakroom is a shoebox. I want to die.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Stuck between two co-workers that eat loudly, suck straws and make pucker sounds after every .10 seconds that they sip and scream at people on their phones. This breakroom is a shoebox. I want to die.


Oh my god, hold on! 
* Cover your ears with my hands so that you don't hear the vile sounds *


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Things like this can be very hard to judge. I'm not there so i cant tell you how well you're prefeoming based on other workers. But if you're feeling unsatisfied here at your current job you could try applying for a new place.
> 
> I've never worked in that insudtry before so I have no idea how competitive or difficult it is.


I am all over the place doing practically everything. 3 entirely different departments/buildings, all with their own unique criteria and needs in terms of skills/manpower/tasks. I know I am well above the minimum criteria for meeting employment, but it's as if he's just goalpost moving and it's fucking driving me absolutely NUTS. Same with the two last meetings too. Goalpost moving once more.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I am all over the place doing practically everything. 3 entirely different departments/buildings, all with their own unique criteria and needs in terms of skills/manpower/tasks. I know I am well above the minimum criteria for meeting employment, but it's as if he's just goalpost moving and it's fucking driving me absolutely NUTS. Same with the two last meetings too. Goalpost moving once more.


I know just how frustrating that can be. Many of us have been there, but it's the way you approach the problem.

(1) You see it moving, and you sit down. You're not willing to move forward, get better, or find and alternate path.

(2) You stop, look around you, think about what you're doing. Get off the treadmill and find a different path that you want.

Just gotta be positive. I was not always this optimistic, I forced it into habit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I am all over the place doing practically everything. 3 entirely different departments/buildings, all with their own unique criteria and needs in terms of skills/manpower/tasks. I know I am well above the minimum criteria for meeting employment, but it's as if he's just goalpost moving and it's fucking driving me absolutely NUTS. Same with the two last meetings too. Goalpost moving once more.



I feel like this is the same thing that happened to me at Walmart. I had been working there for two years and had been trained on more than what the other individual had been. I knew how to do returns, take phone calls and do cash. They only knew how to do cash AND got paid a few more dollars than me. Plus, they got the promotion I applied for. Sometimes you're just a number to them, man...


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Sometimes you're just a number to them, man...


Yep. And sometimes the whole situation is just unfair for no reason. I have a colleague who started at the company shortly before I did. His only skill is being an attractive yes-man who can come up with ideas but not the implementation. I spent the first third of my career cleaning up his messes. The result? He gets paid a crap-load and I don't. It's taken some time to not be bitter about it.

And side rant, recently had yearly reviews. I had previously thought I had a close working relationship with my supervisor. This is the 4th year in a row (not joking) where he's asked me, "So where *do* you want your career here to go?". I've already explained that in detail to him at least 3 other times. Maybe write it down this time, dude. I just said "Same as the last time we talked about it. Hasn't changed."


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 30, 2021)

You misrepresent a lot. Would you kindly stop bringing up your personal quarrels, especially in the vent thread. This site has already settled into a calmer, much nicer state. No reason for you to ruin it.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 30, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> You misrepresent a lot. Would you kindly stop bringing up your personal quarrels, especially in the vent thread. This site has already settled into a calmer, much nicer state. No reason for you to ruin it.


Is this not the Vent thread? The thread where I can vent frustrations maybe?

And how is something misrepresented when individuals call others "fake" among other statements.
It isn't like I just took a clip out of context they clearly stated in separate conversations the same sentiments.

There was no misrepresentation. And I am sorry if this upsets you but you know what I never made anyone say anything that was entirely them of their own free will from their own brain.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 30, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> And how is something misrepresented when individuals call others "fake" among other statements.


The individual was talking about his personal preferences with regards to dating, and that unfortunate wording came from the fact that he himself was upset because some trans individuals had tried to force themselves upon him. He didn't express any desire to harass or target anyone, and the wider context is that he has no interest in hurting trans people, is perfectly willing to accept trans people for who they are and has no problem treating them with respect.

Could you please stop trying to publicly smear other people. It's nasty.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 30, 2021)

and here we go again.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 30, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> The individual was talking about his personal preferences with regards to dating, and that unfortunate wording came from the fact that he himself was upset because some trans individuals had tried to force themselves upon him. He didn't express any desire to harass or target anyone, and the wider context is that he has no interest in hurting trans people, is perfectly willing to accept trans people for who they are and has no problem treating them with respect.
> 
> Could you please stop trying to publicly smear other people. It's nasty.


Ah so the other cases? where they used grade school science that has no bearing on the topic to further call people "fake" in another area of the server in another conversation was what? A goof?

This isn't a smear this is a venting of how people can't just say they aren't something when they very clearly express such thoughts as that very thing and say those thoughts aloud.

Like This is the last time I am replying here on this topic with you because we already hashed this out and you already know where I stand on such things. I was merely venting not using names and you wanted to jump in because you know I am right and you know I havent lied that I have shown evidence to the fact of what I am saying.


----------



## Rayd (Jan 30, 2021)

flame wars make me sad


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 30, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Ah so the other cases? where they used grade school science that has no bearing on the topic to further call people "fake" in another area of the server in another conversation was what? A goof?


Sometimes ignorance. Sometimes a discussion of facts. All of it done to discuss personal preferences or to develop a better understanding. None of it done to hurt nor invalidate trans people.


Lucyfur said:


> I was merely venting not using names and you wanted to jump in because you know I am right and you know I havent lied that I have shown evidence to the fact of what I am saying.


I jumped in because I know you are talking about those things behind the scenes, and because a lot of people here know exactly who you are talking about. Not naming names doesn't mean that it's not obvious who you are talking about with all the information you gave.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 30, 2021)

It was nice and sunny all week. But now, when I have the weekend off - which hasn't happened in a while, it's suddenly cloudy as fuck and cold and damp.

*dies*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 30, 2021)

I wish I made a lot of money a long time ago. Had I known bitcoin existed 10 years ago, I would have been set for life today. Even if I don't get along with my family half the time, I just want to see my immediate family happy, healthy, and prosperous, and every one in my house gets to live the way they want in their own comfort. For myself, I just want to make a more comfortable and enjoyable life, in a peaceful environment without any conflict, a place where I can do things my own way. Some things cannot be repaired emotionally and overall health-wise for me, but I at least would love to be able to treat myself to the best possible extent, and live the way I think is best for me.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 30, 2021)

On Twitter, there seems to be a strong correlation between jumping into discussions on the treatment of nonhuman animals to scold others for supposed "isms" they're guilty of, and having nothing to say on the issue on one's own timeline


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 30, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> On Twitter, there seems to be a strong correlation between jumping into discussions on the treatment of nonhuman animals to scold others for supposed "isms" they're guilty of, and having nothing to say on the issue on one's own profile.


Animal rights is big on Twitter?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 30, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Animal rights is big on Twitter?


I guess? It's hard to say for sure because of the recommendation system designed to give everyone a tailored experience.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 30, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Animal rights is big on Twitter?


Not sure about overall on Twitter, but believe it or not, one of the last times I was on there, I wound up drawing the attention of an activist who was trying to stop trophy hunting.

Guy didn't seem to understand that my acceptance of hunting practices was specifically because the number of deer predators is alarmingly low in my area and I recognized that humans need to step up to fill in the gap.  (I'm used to trophies being a secondary thing.  If I shot an animal I'd be expected to eat it.)  He half-relented when I explained this.

.....then again the guy looked like he was used to advocating against LION trophy hunting, among similar things.  I didn't respond to that one but my answer now would be "outfund the hunters paying to maintain these species".


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Not sure about overall on Twitter, but believe it or not, one of the last times I was on there, I wound up drawing the attention of an activist who was trying to stop trophy hunting.
> 
> Guy didn't seem to understand that my acceptance of hunting practices was specifically because the number of deer predators is alarmingly low in my area and I recognized that humans need to step up to fill in the gap.  (I'm used to trophies being a secondary thing.  If I shot an animal I'd be expected to eat it.)  He half-relented when I explained this.
> 
> .....then again the guy looked like he was used to advocating against LION trophy hunting, among similar things.  I didn't respond to that one but my answer now would be "outfund the hunters paying to maintain these species".



I happen to know, specifically trophy-hunting of animals such as lions is contributing to their extinction risk because it targets the most reproductively successful males. 

No idea how this affects deer. Unfortunate we're in the situation where ecosystems are so disrupted than human intervention is deemed necessary.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 30, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I happen to know, specifically trophy-hunting of animals such as lions is contributing to their extinction risk because it targets the most reproductively successful males.
> 
> No idea how this affects deer. Unfortunate we're in the situation where ecosystems are so disrupted than human intervention is deemed necessary.



If it's like my area, human intervention has caused the deer population to continually increase due to availability of agricultural food sources and lack of natural predators. The DNR has been trying to reestablish the Gray Wolf population to help curb this, but we still have idiots that are upset that the "wolves will kill all our deer". The current wolf population in the state is estimated on the high end to kill slightly less deer than cars do.

Deer: 1.8 millionish
Wolves: Around 1000
Humans: 5.8 million


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 30, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> If it's like my area, human intervention has caused the deer population to continually increase due to availability of agricultural food sources and lack of natural predators. The DNR has been trying to reestablish the Gray Wolf population to help curb this, but we still have idiots that are upset that the "wolves will kill all our deer". The current wolf population in the state is estimated on the high end to kill slightly less deer than cars do.
> 
> Deer: 1.8 millionish
> Wolves: Around 1000
> Humans: 5.8 million


Sounds pretty familiar. 

I think a lot of the problem is that modern people are so detached from actual nature (or maybe Nature?). They're familiar with houseplants and house pets and farm animals, which function very differently than wild animals and ecosystems. Not to mention the complexity involved with your average person can't, or won't, be bothered to understand before making drastic changes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> If it's like my area, human intervention has caused the deer population to continually increase due to availability of agricultural food sources and lack of natural predators. The DNR has been trying to reestablish the Gray Wolf population to help curb this, but we still have idiots that are upset that the "wolves will kill all our deer". The current wolf population in the state is estimated on the high end to kill slightly less deer than cars do.
> 
> Deer: 1.8 millionish
> Wolves: Around 1000
> Humans: 5.8 million


A similar situation exists in the UK, where the Scottish Highlands host a population of red deer five times higher than what is considered sustainable.
Most land in Scotland is owned by a small number of very rich people, and a large part of the income from the land is supported by charging tourists to shoot deer- so maintaining a very unbalanced ecosystem is in their economic interest.

Scotland also has a significant issue with birds of prey being deliberately poisoned or shot because it is believed they will depress grouse numbers- which tourists pay handsomely to shoot.
Large areas of Scotland's landscape are routinely burned each year to encourage the habitat grouse prefers- which means trees are unable to grow.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 30, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> If it's like my area, human intervention has caused the deer population to continually increase due to availability of agricultural food sources and lack of natural predators. The DNR has been trying to reestablish the Gray Wolf population to help curb this, but we still have idiots that are upset that the "wolves will kill all our deer". The current wolf population in the state is estimated on the high end to kill slightly less deer than cars do.
> 
> Deer: 1.8 millionish
> Wolves: Around 1000
> Humans: 5.8 million


You've got the right idea... except wolves are basically extinct in the wild in my state, so are mountain lions as far as I'm aware... bears sometimes eat deer, but the only other two animals I know are involved are bobcats and coyotes.  I see nothing about reporting coyote kills and only one thing about reporting bobcat kills.  ("Furbearer hunting" is the phrase to search.)

These are basically ecosystem wounds from all the way back in the 19th century.  So if I had to take a guess, fixing these is probably going to take longer than any of our lives.

This was about 10 minutes of research since I don't memorize this kind of thing... and I must say it's actually WAY WORSE than what I understood.



Fallowfox said:


> A similar situation exists in the UK, where the Scottish Highlands host a population of red deer five times higher than what is considered sustainable.
> Most land in Scotland is owned by a small number of very rich people, and a large part of the income from the land is supported by charging tourists to shoot deer- so maintaining a very unbalanced ecosystem is in their economic interest.
> 
> Scotland also has a significant issue with birds of prey being deliberately poisoned or shot because it is believed they will depress grouse numbers- which tourists pay handsomely to shoot.
> Large areas of Scotland's landscape are routinely burned each year to encourage the habitat grouse prefers- which means trees are unable to grow.


Damn damn DAMN!  I knew things were out of whack here but literally turning huge parts of the country into a giant shooting gallery?  And I thought our rich people were bad!



....I'll admit all this talk of Bambi's aunts and uncles is kind of getting to me.  Yet I almost feel like we can't finish a talk about wild animals and habitat without bringing up what Thumper's extended family is doing in Australia.  (Or similar things like Eurasian boars apparently being a threat in my state.)

(Yes, I seriously have recurring punchlines for environmental issues.  Sad world we live in, isn't it?)


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 31, 2021)

Well I was gonna vent about how bunk America's healthcare system is that a friend of mine who has been quarantining itself and has super anxiety hasnt gone to see a doctor but cant get a refill on prescription meds they have been taking for over 4 years now until they do see a doctor. Like hey should be easy a call "have you experienced any of this concerning side effects? are they still working? okay Ill get that right in for you." So dumb.

But I now want to vent about how I noticed that oddly enough my return from suspension calling out that I slandered no one and only gave evidence to the fact of who and what individuals around here are as to why they may be motivated to interject in certain areas with derailing comments venting apparently has been deleted without any notice from any admin as to why or anything.
That is dumb. like someone can falsely accuse me of slander with no evidence, but if I vent about how it is a false claim and why it is false it gets deleted.

pfft... smh


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 31, 2021)

> 4.5 Further Details
> 
> All decisions are made based upon your history, the severity of your offense, and the discretion of the Moderator.
> 
> If you disagree with the decision of a Moderator, you may appeal his decision by opening a *Trouble Ticket* under the *Dispute Administrative Action* section. If your account is currently inaccessible due to a Suspension or Ban, you may email appeals@furaffinity.net. Disputes must be filed within 6 months of when the decision took place.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 31, 2021)

To play Devil’s Advocate (and technically be on topic with the rant “Only the banned may know peace”): We literally have people, to this day, complaining about Moderation decisions made by somebody who hasn’t even been a mod (let alone however many seasons / years ago it was they made the decisions) for approximately four months now. Heck: Moderation, at the time, even encouraged people to air as much in their Farewell thread. The last several pages in Site Suggestions were talking about how we need a shake-up in Moderation because the Staff are accessories in a Witch Hunt / letting their Left bias show and too slow in punishing the _real _trouble-makers while accidentally pinging innocent posts.

Saying this knowing full well the post looks like a nail while handing out hammers like a Hammer Bro: 4.5 would probably get more respect if it were enforced more often. The more people are allowed to argue that Site Staff are biased hacks and arbitrary / coerced / moves by nepotism into taking action, the more often it’s going to stand out / rackle posters when a Mod inevitably goes “Cut that out”.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 31, 2021)

....someone actually just tried to pull the "only short people experience rejection in love" thing on me.

Getting past the "this is why you don't respond to YouTube comments" aspect of this whole thing, here's how it went down:

Someone responded to a two-month-old comment I made, a comment where I was responding to someone claiming being tall wasn't as good as it sounded, throwing in a few actual experiences of being over six feet tall.

This new response I received amounted to "check your privilege".

I told them my understanding of short (along the lines of what people with dwarfism actually experience as I've known people like that) and they went on about being made fun of due to being what I presume is a more modest short (like 5 feet tall).  I told them that this sounded more like their area was a toxic one and that's when they pulled this stunt.

I responded by telling them that they were focused too much on means of division, that the people making fun of them are short-phobic, and that they might need to distance themselves from these people as it's hurting them.

I saw their followup comment (which I will not be responding to, as I already made clear to them) and I have to ask: exactly how am *I* the ignorant one in this?  Exactly how am *I* the one creating problems here?

This was a person LITERALLY TRYING TO CONJURE BIAS OUT OF THIN AIR and I do not accept that anymore.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 31, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....someone actually just tried to pull the "only short people experience rejection in love" thing on me.
> 
> Getting past the "this is why you don't respond to YouTube comments" aspect of this whole thing, here's how it went down:
> 
> ...


Phah, yeah, Peter Dinklage is fucking gone.
(Sarcasm)


----------



## alphienya (Jan 31, 2021)

Seeing conversations about trans people always end in some kind of argument here makes me wanna stay as far away from this place as I can. Which sucks. I like this place a lot and I'd like to properly come back and connect with y'all. I just don't like all the damn implications and statements that are thrown around. It makes my damn Twitter feed look more welcoming by a long shot.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 31, 2021)

People tend to have a first impression in appearance, this is absolutely normal for homo sapiens. But after this notorious first impression, there is a deeper cognition of the person. There are people who do not see appearance further, so let them go to hell. I am an artist and I am a photographer, I love beautiful people, young and slender, I love long and thick hair. My boyfriend, a man I love very much, is pot-bellied, balding, with a knocked out tooth and is very far from looking young and beautiful. But his personality, what makes me love him, his outlook on life, behavior, attitude towards me and other people. That's what's really important. Appearance is important, but it is not in the first place, much more important is the inner world of a person. A handsome face, the right height, a good figure, this is a nice added bonus, but if that's all you have, I'm sorry for you. I feel even more sorry for people who justify their failure by the fact that they are deprived of this bonus.


----------



## Rayd (Jan 31, 2021)

if there's one thing that gets under my skin it's people who call others crazy or cringe for expressing any kind of deep thinking about philosophy, psychology, spirituality, etc.

it's toxic and closed-minded and i hate seeing it.


----------



## Punji (Jan 31, 2021)

I hate shaving. I wish I could just *poof* away all my unwanted hairs.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 31, 2021)

Punji said:


> I hate shaving. I wish I could just *poof* away all my unwanted hairs.


You and me both.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Punji said:


> I hate shaving. I wish I could just *poof* away all my unwanted hairs.


Easy solution for ya: Rip out the hair from the root. That'll solve your problem reeeal nice. :3

Get an electric one if you can. Makes shaving a lot easier.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 31, 2021)

Y'all are furries, isn't the point to KEEP the hair?!?!!?


----------



## ben909 (Jan 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Y'all are furries, isn't the point to KEEP the hair?!?!!?


Some characters have scales not fur


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 31, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Some characters have scales not fur


But then they don't have to worry about hair because they have scales.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> But then they don't have to worry about hair because they have scales.


I guess


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> But then they don't have to worry about hair because they have scales.


Im feathery so I don't worry about hair.
But I still pluck them because that's just what birds do when they feel upset or helpless.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2021)

My fursona may be hairless but that doesn't mean I have to be irl. I rather like having my mane and God willing I will until I die!


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 31, 2021)

Okay for an actual vent though

I hate being hypersensitive so much. I can't even wear underwear right now because the seams hurt so bad.
I want to know what its like to live a single day without pain, fatigued or overwhelmed senses.
I want it to stop but I know it won't.
Everytime I make progress I fall back to the starting line. I don't know what to change. I don't know what I can change.

I am just so, so tired of fighting against a broken system.


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 1, 2021)

I went years doing pretty much nothing but working full time and living paycheck to paycheck. I decided "fuck it" and quit my job and sold a bunch of my shit and moved out.

Recently a friend has been having relationship struggles and said she wanted to go on a roadtrip down to Vegas and the Grand Canyon. Another friend and I joined.

We've been on the road for about two weeks now. I've had a blast and lots of new experiences with new people, but I'm struggling with homesickness. It's not terrible, I still want to travel but it makes it difficult to enjoy things I suppose. I'm realizing how connected I am with this community and like-minded individuals here and when I run off into the wild it easily becomes lonely despite all the company. It feels like kind of a first-world problem because I know a lot of people that would kill to travel. I do feel lucky for that

I guess I just wish I were travelling all over the place with a bunch of furries I can hang and draw and shit with lmao


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> I went years doing pretty much nothing but working full time and living paycheck to paycheck. I decided "fuck it" and quit my job and sold a bunch of my shit and moved out.
> 
> Recently a friend has been having relationship struggles and said she wanted to go on a roadtrip down to Vegas and the Grand Canyon. Another friend and I joined.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry you feel that way. I understand change can be quite difficult even if you're taking a pleasant break like that. You could possibly just come in and spend like 10 minutes or something a day, or on weekends when y'all are driving.

I know people will be here when you get back, whenever ya need it :3


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 1, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Some characters have scales not fur


*raises hand* I exist


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm very sorry you feel that way. I understand change can be quite difficult even if you're taking a pleasant break like that. You could possibly just come in and spend like 10 minutes or something a day, or on weekends when y'all are driving.
> 
> I know people will be here when you get back, whenever ya need it :3


Totally c: a lot of my problem is that i dont really know any furries irl to begin with. How do you guys do it?

Also side note i have a side account called saattoo which is funny


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Totally c: a lot of my problem is that i dont really know any furries irl to begin with. How do you guys do it?


Truth b told I dont actually do it. I have only one friend I actually talk to, and he isn't a furry. I dont know any decent people furries irl, so yeah. I just go. The only social interaction I have with people is here on FAF.



Kuuro said:


> Also side note i have a side account called saattoo which is funny


Thats actually pretty cool :3


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 1, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Totally c: a lot of my problem is that i dont really know any furries irl to begin with. How do you guys do it?
> 
> Also side note i have a side account called saattoo which is funny


I'm kinda in the same boat. I was gonna try and put myself out there and start attending meets and cons last years, but obviously that didn't work out. However, I have been able to meet many good people here and on Discord and Twitter


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 1, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Totally c: a lot of my problem is that i dont really know any furries irl to begin with.


I don't, either. And honestly I'm fine with that. For me it's really an online-only thing anyways, so only knowing furries online fits just fine with that.


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 1, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I don't, either. And honestly I'm fine with that. For me it's really an online-only thing anyways, so only knowing furries online fits just fine with that.





ssaannttoo said:


> Truth b told I dont actually do it. I have only one friend I actually talk to, and he isn't a furry. I dont know any decent people furries irl, so yeah. I just go. The only social interaction I have with people is here on FAF.
> 
> 
> Thats actually pretty cool :3





Tacoshark said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat. I was gonna try and put myself out there and start attending meets and cons last years, but obviously that didn't work out. However, I have been able to meet many good people here and on Discord and Twitter



That makes sense, that's how it's been for me too. Anybody I did meet irl didn't click too well... I suppose I've just been spending less time at my computer for the last few years  .-. Maybe I'll find a way to jump on more.

Another side note, I cracked up today on the freeway when I saw someone with a bad dragon sticker on their bumper


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Another side note, I cracked up today on the freeway when I saw someone with a bad dragon sticker on their bumper


Ah, furries of culture! Normies dont know, and the ones who do can't say why they know xD



Kuuro said:


> Maybe I'll find a way to jump on more.


Honestly just do whatever feels right, find what works best for you. I know there are people on the Preds VS Prey thread that would love to see you there (Including me :3)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 2, 2021)

Lavazza ¡Tierra! Organic Ground Coffee.

Never again. Has a '22 exp date on the side of the bag, yet when I opened it, all I smelled was burnt staleness, like it was (DOA), even into the brewing process, no distinctive or "fresh" aroma popped up, and the flavor on the tongue is that of a hint of burnt/roasted nuts and a lemony tang with not much depth or character; it's borderlining becoming flavorless and/or stale all together, and if it did have its full flavor, it wouldn't be that great anyway. Peet's and Starbucks, while not always consistent in quality, at least I can have a cup every time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 3, 2021)

I don't like the idea of FA being out of IMVU hands now.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## GentleButter (Feb 3, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> *raises hand* I exist


My little brother once pet a dolphin at Sea World. When the lady asked him what it felt like, he said "a hot dog." so now I imagine dolphins and sharks feel like hot dogs and henceforth, don't have to shave.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 3, 2021)

Oh and for a vent... I'm still mad all these years later about Kojima leaving Konami in the middle of the Silent Hill project after dropping P.T


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Oh and for a vent... I'm still mad all these years later about Kojima leaving Konami in the middle of the Silent Hill project after dropping P.T


I don't know what that is, but.

*Hugs you tightly.*

There, there.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I don't know what that is, but.
> 
> *Hugs you tightly.*
> 
> There, there.


Thanks, pal.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Thanks, pal.


Any time Auntie ,-,


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 3, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't like the idea of FA being out of IMVU hands now.


It seems likely to fall apart at any moment now.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 3, 2021)

Who got bitten by a labrador five times and now has a star chart of bruise and teeth marks on his leg.....this guy


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 3, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Who got bitten by a labrador five times and now has a star chart of bruise and teeth marks on his leg.....this guy


Oof why


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 3, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Oof why


Inspecting someone's house, was told I didn't have to worry about the dogs in the backyard. That ended up not being true. They were very apologetic and the dog didnt break the skin (thank you Levi's) but my upper thigh is thoroughly marked up and my shirt torn.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 3, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Inspecting someone's house, was told I didn't have to worry about the dogs in the backyard. That ended up not being true. They were very apologetic and the dog didnt break the skin (thank you Levi's) but my upper thigh is thoroughly marked up and my shirt torn.


Whoa, those owners are irresponsible AF


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 3, 2021)

So since joining these forums I've been wanting to draw wayyy more but I'm having to use my phone because of my lockdown situation and argh I swear to christ anyone who says they can draw with a phone and their fingers is lying. Literally nothing is intuitive. I didn't even have a drawing tablet with my computer but fucking mouse drawing was easier than this shit. Why couldn't this wave of inspiration have happened back in November when I was bored as fuck but had access to my setup.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 3, 2021)

I wanted to get a new mattress for my bed but the local shops are out of sizes for what I have, and ordering one from another city will cost so much in delivery.

God damn it. Oh well.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I wanted to get a new mattress for my bed but the local shops are out of sizes for what I have, and ordering one from another city will cost so much in delivery.
> 
> God damn it. Oh well.


I will start a go fund me, furries will donate access fluff so we can make you a bed.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I will start a go fund me, furries will donate access fluff so we can make you a bed.


I'll just wait. It isn't urgent for me to get a new one.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> So since joining these forums I've been wanting to draw wayyy more but I'm having to use my phone because of my lockdown situation and argh I swear to christ anyone who says they can draw with a phone and their fingers is lying. Literally nothing is intuitive. I didn't even have a drawing tablet with my computer but fucking mouse drawing was easier than this shit. Why couldn't this wave of inspiration have happened back in November when I was bored as fuck but had access to my setup.


I'm very sorry about that. I know exactly what you mean with inspiration. You dont decide when it comes and goes. You just gotta do the best you can with what you got, and stay positive about it! I know there will be a large group of furies here willing to help :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I'll just wait. It isn't urgent for me to get a new one.


Okie dokie! :3

*hugs you tightly.*


----------



## Punji (Feb 3, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I wanted to get a new mattress for my bed but the local shops are out of sizes for what I have, and ordering one from another city will cost so much in delivery.
> 
> God damn it. Oh well.


You can share mine. OwO

Wait, wrong thread.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 3, 2021)

Happy Vent: Snow was so bad we got to go home a few hours early today! 
Sad Vent: We got stuckded. 

Snow was blowing around real bad. Plows are super slow to get running here, and were just coming down the road when we were just a two minute drive from home. The snow had drifted onto the road turning it into a single lane, but we didn't really have time to back up or slow down and they just kept coming so we pulled off into the snow. 

Didn't get stuck that time! 

Got stuck the second time we had to do it, because apparently any oncoming traffic just doesn't give a shit about slowing down in bad weather like this.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 4, 2021)

https://areomagazine.com/2021/02/01...hers-the-lives-and-deaths-of-shelter-animals/ Can't these people leave their identitarian political filth the fuck OUT of animal rights, being poor or not white is no excuse to mistreat your pet


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 4, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> https://areomagazine.com/2021/02/01...hers-the-lives-and-deaths-of-shelter-animals/ Can't these people leave their identitarian political filth the fuck OUT of animal rights, being poor or not white is no excuse to mistreat your pet


This is what I mean when I say the latest wave of activists are turning their back on nonhuman animals.


----------



## Couratiel (Feb 4, 2021)

I've had a headache for nearly a solid week now.
Probably due to stress from the government thinking that $670 a month is enough to survive off of. 
I miss having tangible things to look forward to.


----------



## Saokymo (Feb 4, 2021)

Couratiel said:


> I've had a headache for nearly a solid week now.
> Probably due to stress from the government thinking that $670 a month is enough to survive off of.
> I miss having tangible things to look forward to.


_For just $2 a day, you too can sponsor a starving American..._


----------



## Couratiel (Feb 4, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> _For just $2 a day, you too can sponsor a starving American..._


I was about to say "But I am a starving American" but the truth is that I'm Canadian.


----------



## Saokymo (Feb 4, 2021)

Couratiel said:


> I was about to say "But I am a starving American" but the truth is that I'm Canadian.


Haha, I probably should have read your post a bit more clearly and I would’ve picked up on that! $670/mo is nowhere near enough to live on, but it’s still slightly better than the stimulus the US came up with... the two payments together work out to roughly ~$180/mo for about 10 months. Guess we just have to bootstrap ourselves harder?


----------



## Couratiel (Feb 4, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Haha, I probably should have read your post a bit more clearly and I would’ve picked up on that! $670/mo is nowhere near enough to live on, but it’s still slightly better than the stimulus the US came up with... the two payments together work out to roughly ~$180/mo for about 10 months. Guess we just have to bootstrap ourselves harder?


I think 670 comes to 577 USD.
What I'm talking about though has absolutely nothing to do with Covid stimulus.
It's a disability pension.  These payments haven't even started yet because it's a requirement to be unemployed for at least 4 months before they give you anything.
While on this pension I'm not allowed to earn more than $5000 a year. So in total, that would average to just over 1,000 (about 780 USD) a month.
For the rest of my life, I am not allowed to earn more than $410 a month, otherwise I lose all of my support.
I am now expected to live off of 577-780USD a month for as long as I live.

In terms of Covid stimulus though, I have been provided with nothing but pity from the government.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2021)

You hear that..?

Silence. Complete.. and utter silence.

There comes a time in your life when the negatives start to far outweigh the positives, and the only option is to cut any and all contact with people so they will no longer affect you and possibly drag you down with them because of a lack of taking personal responsibility for the fuckery that they've caused. I am coming up on some.. 7-8 months now of having cut any and all contact with my mom, and what she tried to pull back in April was like pouring half a liter more into a beer glass that was already full. I cut any and all contact with her, both directly and indirectly.

Whenever someone is attempting manipulation, especially emotional manipulation, I can smell that shit from fucking Jupiter. And when she called me around 11.20 or so on the 18th of April waking me up I could smell manipulation through the fucking phone. Not only in the wording because of a lack of clarity and avoiding questions when asked about any specifics, but also the damn appeal to emotion, something of which doesn't work with me in the first place. She have a tendency to always leave me in the dark when it comes to things, but I am not stupid and I exactly how she is due to having been around her for many years.

She had gotten into a fight with her now ex-husband(literally a surprise to *NO ONE*) and wanted a divorce. Due to ending up as the single owner of the house in the next couple of months at best, she needed financial insurance due to the loan on the house as well as having a tendency to spend money before she even have it, so very little to no capital or savings to go off of. Who better to try and manipulate and control on this front than her son, right? Try and make me sign a contract I am legally not able to in the first place as I would end up entangled in the fuckery too?

A fraudulent housing contract. A fraudulent housing contract is what she wanted me to sign. I am already registered in living at a completely different address, and if the bank or anyone else made any form of inquiries they'd easily find the bullshit going on and I would end up entangled in a legal swamp I have no intention of being dragged into. And so I declined, twice during the same call.

And she have the fucking audacity to try the appeal to emotion route by saying "But how could you do this to your own mother?!". Uhm. How about fuck YOU, you piece of shit? How could YOU do this to you own SON? You fucked up, YOU clean up. It's not my job to come in and save your sorry ass whenever you've messed up. You're a fucking adult, take responsibility for your own fuckery and don't drag family down with you because of your own lack being an adult. How could one POSSIBLY even think about dragging their family let alone kids into THEIR mess? Take responsibility and clean up your own fucking mess. I am not interested in being involved with ANYONE financially. I have a stable job and a house coming down the line. I am not interested in sacrificing my own safety and security for the sake of someone else who fucked up, knew they fucked up and instead of cleaning it up decided to try and shift the blame on someone else instead(her ex-husband). Not to mention that shit is illegal to begin with as well as I am not interested in giving her money either.

And so I hanged up as I was not interested in being pestered, manipulated and abused like this. Couple of hours later my sister calls me on the same topic. We had a very long talk about it and other stuff as well. Suffice to say she knew this was a fraudulent contract too, and had told my mom previously that if I am not interested in signing it she had no option but to accept it. My sister calling me.. Was a sign that my mom WOULDN'T let this die, and what ensued for weeks afterwards can only be described as direct and indirect harassment. Involving my sisters as well as my aunt. Was an inch away of filing a restraining order due to all the harassment, but luckily my second and last call with my aunt made the harassment stop. Told my aunt I knew this was a fraudulent contract that I have literally zero interest in signing, and if my mom don't stop I will file a restraining order with the police. I refuse to be subject to harassment and exploitation on the mere basis of being a part of the family, and taking the fall for someone else who should theoretically speaking, know better than behave like an irresponsible child.

And so I blocked my mom's number soon after. Aaaand checked my call logs just now too, and apparently she's been calling me a lot. I am reading like 6-7 calls these past 4 months alone. Leave me alone you insufferable piece of shit, I don't want anything to do with you. And this is just the tip of the iceberg of crap she's attempted throughout the years, too..


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 4, 2021)

Couratiel said:


> I think 670 comes to 577 USD.
> What I'm talking about though has absolutely nothing to do with Covid stimulus.
> It's a disability pension.  These payments haven't even started yet because it's a requirement to be unemployed for at least 4 months before they give you anything.
> While on this pension I'm not allowed to earn more than $5000 a year. So in total, that would average to just over 1,000 (about 780 USD) a month.
> ...



When i was 18 both parents wanted nothing to do with me. I didn't drink or smoke and I was working while taking full time college like they wanted.

Because I was 18 and not 21, I was not allowed to receive more than 333 a month.

Can confirm Canada is still fucked up.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 4, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You hear that..?
> 
> Silence. Complete.. and utter silence.
> 
> ...


My word, that is a messed up situation to deal with. I wish there was something I could do or have better advice to give. Family trouble is always messy and hard to navigate. It is good to cuts ties with toxic individuals, they will only do harm and try to convince you are responsible/at fault.

Its an unpleasant affair but you seems to be handling yourself smartly. Don't know if there is anything I can do to help but at the very least I can be a void to let frustrations out. You know where to find me and take care of yourself man.


----------



## Couratiel (Feb 4, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You hear that..?
> 
> Silence. Complete.. and utter silence.
> 
> ...




That's pretty brutal.
Sounds kind of similar to what my hubby was dragged into by his father.
He was stuck paying for his Dad's trailer and debt. Even after he died, he was still trapped into paying for the old man. Not even 

Cutting off family can be tough, even when you don't have a good relationship with them. Like cutting off an infected limb to prevent the infection from spreading to the rest of your body. 
But I think you did the good and smart thing. She has no right trying to manipulate you like that. You shouldn't be punished for her mistakes.


----------



## Couratiel (Feb 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> When i was 18 both parents wanted nothing to do with me. I didn't drink or smoke and I was working while taking full time college like they wanted.
> 
> Because I was 18 and not 21, I was not allowed to receive more than 333 a month.
> 
> Can confirm Canada is still fucked up.


That sucks.  
I was severely neglected growing up and had to start paying rent at age 13. But I can't say I've heard of a limit to earnings due to age though. I wonder if that's one of those things that changes for each province.  It's cruel that you were subjected to that.

Canada certainly does have it's own plethora of flaws and questionable priorities.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You hear that..?
> 
> Silence. Complete.. and utter silence.
> 
> ...


I remember you ranting about another incident in July too.  I remember it because when I was like "her behavior comes off as narcissistic personality disorder to me", you recognized the term INSTANTLY.

(For those who don't know?  Narcissistic personality disorder is far, FAR worse than the calls of narcissism that you hear on the Internet - and that's all I can comprehend of the matter as I know no one in my life anywhere NEAR THAT severe.)

The fact that she's still calling, that she STILL. WON'T. LISTEN?  I'm... not even sure what I can add to this that I didn't already say.  Pretty sure I could drive 5-10 minutes and spot 10 TODDLERS who have more respect for others, and it only would take that long because of how far away I am from people in the first place.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 5, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> My word, that is a messed up situation to deal with. I wish there was something I could do or have better advice to give. Family trouble is always messy and hard to navigate. It is good to cuts ties with toxic individuals, they will only do harm and try to convince you are responsible/at fault.
> 
> Its an unpleasant affair but you seems to be handling yourself smartly. Don't know if there is anything I can do to help but at the very least I can be a void to let frustrations out. You know where to find me and take care of yourself man.


Family or not, I will cut them out of my life if they are toxic. I have every intention of prioritizing myself before others, I will not be a subject to manipulation, exploitation, abuse nor harassment because of someone else's lack of holding themselves accountable for their actions. Especially not family. If anything, one should hold family in higher regard and avoid doing shit like this. Sticking together as a family does not involve getting entangled in someone else's burden nor does it mean getting oneself involved in the fuckery of someone else. 



Couratiel said:


> That's pretty brutal.
> Sounds kind of similar to what my hubby was dragged into by his father.
> He was stuck paying for his Dad's trailer and debt. Even after he died, he was still trapped into paying for the old man. Not even
> 
> ...


Cutting people off for your own good is necessary at times, and whether they're family or not shouldn't matter. And as I said, this is just the tip of the iceberg of crap she's tried to pull, too.

Have bought me a car twice, too. First one was around 2012, Summer-ish. It was only later I had found out she had fucked up at the time and needed some insurance. And through denying it, rejecting the idea because I know of her manipulative ways, got pissed and didn't contact me for about a month after that. Second time was a lot more recent, and barely a month or so before she called me back in April if I remember correctly. Same deal. I refuse to be manipulated. I refuse to accept a car from a manipulative person who will use said car as a leverage later to pull in favours. Sorry, I can smell that shit from miles away and I refuse to be subject to manipulation.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I remember you ranting about another incident in July too.  I remember it because when I was like "her behavior comes off as narcissistic personality disorder to me", you recognized the term INSTANTLY.
> 
> (For those who don't know?  Narcissistic personality disorder is far, FAR worse than the calls of narcissism that you hear on the Internet - and that's all I can comprehend of the matter as I know no one in my life anywhere NEAR THAT severe.)
> 
> The fact that she's still calling, that she STILL. WON'T. LISTEN?  I'm... not even sure what I can add to this that I didn't already say.  Pretty sure I could drive 5-10 minutes and spot 10 TODDLERS who have more respect for others, and it only would take that long because of how far away I am from people in the first place.


July was pretty much around the time when it was driving me insane. The constant calls. The constant contact. The constant bloody fucking harassment because she were unable to handle a no, being rejected.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 5, 2021)

So I think the potassium pills have finally kicked in. I've dropped ten pounds and can almost walk normally again!

I wonder just how much water weight I've been carrying all these years...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 5, 2021)

.....I found out a few days ago that my state allows lottery tickets to be bought using a debit or credit card.

Now, I know never to spend more than a loose $5 on scratchers at a time, and actually moved to instead using an imitation scratchcard app that doesn't cost or earn me anything (hey, sometimes I need a brief distraction or need to exercise my hands a tiny bit), but this is just ASKING to put people further into poverty.

When I brought this up to the cashier at the convenience store where I found this out (yeah, I'm one of those weirdos who will occasionally bring up oddities to convenience store clerks)?  Yeah, those stories you sometimes hear of people blowing all their money on scratch-off tickets are REAL.  Poor girl gets to witness them going down.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 5, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....I found out a few days ago that my state allows lottery tickets to be bought using a debit or credit card.
> 
> Now, I know never to spend more than a loose $5 on scratchers at a time, and actually moved to instead using an imitation scratchcard app that doesn't cost or earn me anything (hey, sometimes I need a brief distraction or need to exercise my hands a tiny bit), but this is just ASKING to put people further into poverty.
> 
> When I brought this up to the cashier at the convenience store where I found this out (yeah, I'm one of those weirdos who will occasionally bring up oddities to convenience store clerks)?  Yeah, those stories you sometimes hear of people blowing all their money on scratch-off tickets are REAL.  Poor girl gets to witness them going down.



Still only half a year into this place and I had to see a woman struggle to pull herself away from the counter as she looked over all of the shiny, flashy cards, asking me just how much I thought she could win by playing another 10$ card. The first thing I did when learning the lotto system is take a peek on the back of all of the cards. Roughly 4million cards were printed out for one of the games. The lowest number I can remember was 300,000, but each ticket sold for like...$30 minimum. 

Before here, I had to deal with people clearly on meth or coke try and call their families to ask to borrow their credit card so they could spend the night at the hotel. I watched as they begged and exhausted every last number they had, only to be turned down because of their years of abuse and mistrust. 

I hate shit like that.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 7, 2021)

Had a dream where college tuition was only 5k. 
I was so happy to learn I could get some kind of certificate or degree. 
I woke up and I still have that desperation of "What? No! This place HAS to be real!" ;A; 

If only.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Had a dream where college tuition was only 5k.
> I was so happy to learn I could get some kind of certificate or degree.
> I woke up and I still have that desperation of "What? No! This place HAS to be real!" ;A;
> 
> If only.


I'm really surry about that. I understand the wight of that, i'm signing up this year and already the fees. 75 for transcript. 250 to get in. another 300 for housing, just to sign up.


----------



## Simo (Feb 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Had a dream where college tuition was only 5k.
> I was so happy to learn I could get some kind of certificate or degree.
> I woke up and I still have that desperation of "What? No! This place HAS to be real!" ;A;
> 
> If only.


 Tuition has gone up, that's for sure. When I was working at the University of Maryland last year, it was about $10,800 per year, in state...which is on the low end these days, for a major university. When I went to Michigan State, years back, it was about $4,000 year...now Michigan State is $14,500/year, in state. Some states have managed to keep costs down, but all in all, things are high, in the US.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm really surry about that. I understand the wight of that, i'm signing up this year and already the fees. 75 for transcript. 250 to get in. another 300 for housing, just to sign up.



I'll say it a thousand times over and over, as someone who has attended three different universities and two community colleges ... Doing the first two years at community college saves a crap ton of money.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I'll say it a thousand times over and over, as someone who has attended three different universities and two community colleges ... Doing the first two years at community college saves a crap ton of money.


Unforuntaly thats not what my parents want. ;~;

But at least they're paying for it!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Unforuntaly thats not what my parents want. ;~;
> 
> But at least they're paying for it!


Oh, well. Party time, then.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh, well. Party time, then.


Partying isn't specifically my thing. I'm more a reserved person irl.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 7, 2021)

Honestly thought we had it bad in the UK until I realised just how bad tuition costs are in the US. My Literature and Politics degree will come to around £27k at the end of the three years. Not great, but could be a lot worse. 

The textbooks aren't too bad either, when they're averaged out. Our current set cost approximately £10 each. 

I believe I actually get more money too in my loan, because I'm Scottish and the UK system is weird like that. The Welsh students get tons for whatever reason.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Partying isn't specifically my thing. I'm more a reserved person irl.


Oh my god the parties are the worst part of uni. Every fucking Thursday night I have to endure some drunken twat down the hall singing badly at 3am after a party. Which I should note is illegal at the moment due to current restrictions.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Oh my god the parties are the worst part of uni. Every fucking Thursday night I have to endure some drunken twat down the hall singing badly at 3am after a party. Which I should note is illegal at the moment due to current restrictions.


Even better, I wish people would be more responsible.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Even better, I wish people would be more responsible.


Oh definitely. I had to isolate for TWO WEEKS in October because one of them got corona at a party and we were counted as the same household.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Oh definitely. I had to isolate for TWO WEEKS in October because one of them got corona at a party and we were counted as the same household.


Well, at least there are good people like you out there who takes a crisis seriously.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well, at least there are good people like you out there who takes a crisis seriously.


I feel like I've relaxed as the pandemic went on. In the beginning my parents had to make me go outside. 

I finally got to meet up with uni friends I'd only spoken to over insta or zoom in December. I'd done a coronavirus test that morning for unrelated reasons and we took all the necessary precautions. It was a great day and I'd love to have more, but life ain't letting us. I'm currently stuck at my parent's back in Scotland because lockdown happened whilst I was visiting.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I feel like I've relaxed as the pandemic went on. In the beginning my parents had to make me go outside.
> 
> I finally got to meet up with uni friends I'd only spoken to over insta or zoom in December. I'd done a coronavirus test that morning for unrelated reasons and we took all the necessary precautions. It was a great day and I'd love to have more, but life ain't letting us. I'm currently stuck at my parent's back in Scotland because lockdown happened whilst I was visiting.


I still dont go out unless I'm picking things up like food or groeccerys. Even then I'm only out for like 2 minutes tops.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I still dont go out unless I'm picking things up like food or groeccerys. Even then I'm only out for like 2 minutes tops.


Same usually. We also visit my grandma every Wednesday, but we're quite remote so the cases are pretty low, and she's in our support bubble anyway as she's lived alone since my grandad died of cancer at the very beginning of 2020.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Same usually. We also visit my grandma every Wednesday, but we're quite remote so the cases are pretty low, and she's in our support bubble anyway as she's lived alone since my grandad died of cancer at the very beginning of 2020.


I'm the same with my grandfather. Grandma died and we visit him twice a week.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> So I think the potassium pills have finally kicked in.


“We were somewhere around Barstow on the edge of the desert when the potassium began to take hold.”


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 7, 2021)

Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb covid


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 7, 2021)

So a bit of background, I used to have issues with low muscle tone when I was younger.  Part of the reason I did so much swimming growing up.

Now that I'm older and don't have reliable access to a swimming pool, I'm trying to seriously ascertain whether some of my muscle tone issues still exist and cause me trouble with basically any other exercise.  My parents, however?  Insist on chalking up EVERY bit of soreness I have to being "out of shape".

I'm sorry, but 5-10 minutes of VR boxing is NOT supposed to leave me exhausted and my pulse strongly being noticeable through my buttcheeks for 30+ minutes.  (I am not making that up, when I'm really fatigued my pulse resonates through body parts it's not meant to.  Funny because I can't notice my pulse at rest.)  And leave my whole upper body sore for 2-3 days after.

It's actually been putting me off of other exercise.  As if I have to work my brains out to get any benefit at all.  Judgemental pricks.

(I was putting in 10-15 hours of exercise a week growing up, 20+ if wrestling was included, because I was at competition-level.  As much as I walk when I can, I can barely manage 2 hours of dedicated exercise a week now.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 8, 2021)

So they decided to not offer an apprenticeship to anyone after all, including me. That's 3 weeks I could have spent looking for another job.

Well I'm beyond depressed right now.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 8, 2021)

Why the hell didn't Starfleet evacuate the civilans off their ships before the battle of Wolf 359?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Feb 9, 2021)

Sometimes I wish murdering obnoxiously stupid people was ethically sound and legally sanctioned.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 9, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Sometimes I wish murdering obnoxiously stupid people was ethically sound and legally sanctioned.


I mean, I guess Natural Selection is there for that. 

Just give them enough time.


----------



## Saokymo (Feb 9, 2021)

Dear Texas drivers:
Yes, the weather is stupidly cold, overcast & slightly drizzly today. No, the roads have not completely iced over. Driving *25 miles* under the speed limit is far, _far_ more dangerous to traffic than the current weather conditions. If you feel like you can’t handle the weather - and don’t have the common courtesy to pull onto the shoulder to let regular traffic pass safely - then you need to get off the damn road before you cause an accident.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 10, 2021)

Me: Okay, I should definitely spend less this month, I gotta save up some money for next month when I'm going to buy a new camera.
Also me: ayyyy a golden zippo it is!

Why T_T


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 10, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Me: Okay, I should definitely spend less this month, I gotta save up some money for next month when I'm going to buy a new camera.
> Also me: ayyyy a golden zippo it is!
> 
> Why T_T


Man I feel you. I bought Beastars #5 and Beast Wars #1 last night. 

I mean, I budget for books as their own seperate thing because I'm a literature student, but I still feel guilty.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Man I feel you. I bought Beastars #5 and Beast Wars #1 last night.
> 
> I mean, I budget for books as their own seperate thing because I'm a literature student, but I still feel guilty.



I will barely even use the zippo. I smoke one cigar per month and that's it. But in my defense - I really wanted to get one for ages. I ordered a butane insert too, so now I have two types of lighters with the same golden case. Yeah it's not really gold, I know. It's just called "gold dust" or whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 10, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> https://areomagazine.com/2021/02/01...hers-the-lives-and-deaths-of-shelter-animals/ Can't these people leave their identitarian political filth the fuck OUT of animal rights, being poor or not white is no excuse to mistreat your pet


I couldn't finish the article. It was too upsetting. Animal abusers don't deserve compassion or sympathy. They deserve to be imprisoned, and the people who try to defend them shunned.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 10, 2021)

Covid cases are spreading in NL. 
After hearing the news, I said to my coworker that as soon as this town has one confirmed case, I'm dipping. 
My boss overheard and said "Why would you do that? We'll just make sure to enforce our mask wearing" 
"And stop accepting cash?" 
"Well no, we won't have to touch it as much because everyone has tap" 

WE LIVE IN A COMMUNITY WHERE IT IS AGAINST THEIR RELIGION TO HAVE A DAMN BANK ACCOUNT
WE ARE COLLECTING LOTS OF CASH
THE FIRST THING I WAS TOLD WHEN I STARTED WORKING HERE WAS 'DON'T ENFORCE THE MASK POLICY BECAUSE WE DON'T WANT NO FUSS' 
PEOPLE WILL PULL DOWN THEIR MASKS TO COUGH INTO THEIR HANDS AND THEN TOUCH SHIT
I AM NOT PUTTING MY LIFE, OR MY FAMILIES LIFE, AT RISK FOR THEIR STUPIDITY
I LITERALLY GOT SICK ON THE FIRST WEEK I STARTED WORKING THERE, THAT SHOULD BE PROOF ENOUGH THAT PEOPLE ARE FULL OF SHIT


----------



## RogueNoodle (Feb 10, 2021)

Surgery recovery is the BUTTS. Sore as heck and my voice is absolutely shot. And the pain pills just make me wanna spew my guts out. :x


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Feb 11, 2021)

I think I annoyed someone on this site and they don't wanna talk to me. I don't wanna say who. First I lost three of my close friends due to my own actions, then I have my relationship with my best friend slightly downgraded because of something I did, and now I annoy people and make them not wanna talk to me. My life and happiness is just crumbling and crumbling.

I feel like I'm a worthless piece of shit who deserves no love from anyone. Sometimes I wonder why people still care about me. I feel like I don't fucking deserve it. All I seem to do is annoy people and ruin friendships. All my friends tell me otherwise, but I still find it hard to fully convince myself of it. Plus I'm overly sensitive and overreact to minor shit.

I'm going through therapy but none of their talks really help me. I'm told what to do about my insecurities and shit but I don't know how to actually mentally do it. I'm weak.

I just wanna know who dislikes me. I wanna know what everyone thinks of me. I'm tired of living in doubt. If anyone doesn't like me or think I'm annoying or a bother they should just fucking tell me...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 11, 2021)

JonnyTheYellowDragon said:


> I think I annoyed someone on this site and they don't wanna talk to me. I don't wanna say who. First I lost three of my close friends due to my own actions, then I have my relationship with my best friend slightly downgraded because of something I did, and now I annoy people and make them not wanna talk to me. My life and happiness is just crumbling and crumbling.
> 
> I feel like I'm a worthless piece of shit who deserves no love from anyone. Sometimes I wonder why people still care about me. I feel like I don't fucking deserve it. All I seem to do is annoy people and ruin friendships. All my friends tell me otherwise, but I still find it hard to fully convince myself of it. Plus I'm overly sensitive and overreact to minor shit.
> 
> ...




Well I've never talked to you before, so hello there. Also second friends some and go, it's just a part of life. When I was in school I had woads of friends. I knew at least 2 people in each class. But as COVID hit, I ran out of touch with all of them, and that's okay. But you have to remember you're still worth it. I'd like to thank of you as a friend. 

Youneed to look at what you do have. I know that can be very hard, and it's easier said than done. But I believe you can do it, all you need is that little nudge.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 12, 2021)

Just recently slacker co-worker said she was flying down to st John's on the 7th for a surgery/examination before surgery. She stopped showing up to work pretty much a few days before February.

Just so happens in st John's is where they decided to have a covid party and the covid cases are multiplying with each day. Just so happens slacker co-worker also came back from st John's after the party got shut down. Slacker co-worker is now asking to return to work without having quarantined for 14 days.

She FAKED being sick, She FAKED breaking her glasses, she FAKED and ABUSED her medical condition to get out of work and NOW she wants to fucking come back to work AND risk giving everyone covid??? THEY'RE PLANNING ON GIVING HER A SECOND CHANCE?!?!

IF I SEE HER THERE BEFORE 14 DAYS IS UP, IM WALKING.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2021)

RogueNoodle said:


> Surgery recovery is the BUTTS. Sore as heck and my voice is absolutely shot. And the pain pills just make me wanna spew my guts out. :x



I hope your improvement is rapid. <3


----------



## zandelux (Feb 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Just recently slacker co-worker said she was flying down to st John's on the 7th for a surgery/examination before surgery. She stopped showing up to work pretty much a few days before February.
> 
> Just so happens in st John's is where they decided to have a covid party and the covid cases are multiplying with each day. Just so happens slacker co-worker also came back from st John's after the party got shut down. Slacker co-worker is now asking to return to work without having quarantined for 14 days.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd at least demand proof that there was a medical reason for her to be there.

Also, what is a COVID party? All that makes me think of is chickenpox parties, and many forum members are probably young enough not to know about those.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 12, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Yeah I'd at least demand proof that there was a medical reason for her to be there.
> 
> Also, what is a COVID party? All that makes me think of is chickenpox parties, and many forum members are probably young enough not to know about those.



Sorry. I was mostly just expressing my anger that there was a huge party during a pandemic. And since people traveled from out of the area to attend, I call it a covid party. DX

I will be counting the days until it reaches 14.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Covid cases are spreading in NL.
> After hearing the news, I said to my coworker that as soon as this town has one confirmed case, I'm dipping.
> My boss overheard and said "Why would you do that? We'll just make sure to enforce our mask wearing"
> "And stop accepting cash?"
> ...



You're a newfie? 

Sorry you're dealing with anti-masking there. I didn't notice there being strange religious communities when I was in newfoundland, but I didn't get in much from the coast.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> You're a newfie?
> 
> Sorry you're dealing with anti-masking there. I didn't notice there being strange religious communities when I was in newfoundland, but I didn't get in much from the coast.


Not a Newfie. Fam just got posted here this year. I am on the edge of the map. Close to an Inuit town. They have to travel just to see a doctor half of the time because nothing is out here. Getting covid means instant doom for us.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Not a Newfie. Fam just got posted here this year. I am on the edge of the map. Close to an Inuit town. They have to travel just to see a doctor half of the time because nothing is out here. Getting covid means instant doom for us.



Are you in the Labrador part of Newfoundland and Labrador? 

I wish you good luck, and hope that Canada's vaccine rollout is rapid. Normally I would be quite jealous of somebody living in that part of the world, as it's such a beautiful romantic place, but perhaps not under these circumstances!


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you in the Labrador part of Newfoundland and Labrador?
> 
> I wish you good luck, and hope that Canada's vaccine rollout is rapid. Normally I would be quite jealous of somebody living in that part of the world, as it's such a beautiful romantic place, but perhaps not under these circumstances!


I believe so. I'm terrible with my maps. XD
'not the island', in Goose bay. It's quiet and has pretty nature in the non snowy months. In the snowy months you have ten foot tall snow fences blocking out your neighbors.


----------



## zandelux (Feb 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Sorry. I was mostly just expressing my anger that there was a huge party during a pandemic. And since people traveled from out of the area to attend, I call it a covid party. DX
> 
> I will be counting the days until it reaches 14.


Honestly with the stupidity of some people, it wouldn't surprise me if there really was something called a "COVID party". What you described is pretty damn stupid, though.

Speaking of stupid, I've been waiting for 30 minutes to chat online with someone from Walgreens simply to take my email off their damn mailing list. Their unsubscribe link doesn't work for me, naturally.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm tired of being villainized here. No matter what I fucking do, everyone is hostile.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 12, 2021)

Youtube algorithms seem to be flopping again. Hooboy. 

It'll always recommend the garbage I take the time to click "Don't show me this again + my reason why" but never the things I actually take interest in. Or videos I've literally just finished watching. I never liked it, but I hate it even more now.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 12, 2021)

My cat is missing. She got out by accident 2 days ago. It started snowing. I've tried everything and looked everywhere I could. I'm worried I'll never see her again.


----------



## FaroraSF (Feb 13, 2021)

Chomby said:


> My cat is missing. She got out by accident 2 days ago. It started snowing. I've tried everything and looked everywhere I could. I'm worried I'll never see her again.



I've heard that putting their litter box outside can attract them. The scent might not spread that far if its cold though.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 13, 2021)

JonnyTheYellowDragon said:


> I think I annoyed someone on this site and they don't wanna talk to me. I don't wanna say who. First I lost three of my close friends due to my own actions, then I have my relationship with my best friend slightly downgraded because of something I did, and now I annoy people and make them not wanna talk to me. My life and happiness is just crumbling and crumbling.
> 
> I feel like I'm a worthless piece of shit who deserves no love from anyone. Sometimes I wonder why people still care about me. I feel like I don't fucking deserve it. All I seem to do is annoy people and ruin friendships. All my friends tell me otherwise, but I still find it hard to fully convince myself of it. Plus I'm overly sensitive and overreact to minor shit.
> 
> ...


Sincere apologies go a long way when you've done something wrong, not only for the others who you're demonstrating respect towards but also for yourself, they make you grow as a person


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 13, 2021)

All these grown women and man's about to catch some sanitized, gloved hands. 

We went on lockdown today. Everyone is panic shopping. No more than ten people in at a time and masks on at all times.... I'm getting a lot of flack from those that are most vulnerable.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 13, 2021)

I tried updating my Linux Mint 18.3 to 19. For some reason it ended up getting in this weird timeshift repair loop and kept backing up files until it filled the whole damn drive. Managed to fix the system through a livecd, but damn.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Feb 13, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I tried updating my Linux Mint 18.3 to 19. For some reason it ended up getting in this weird timeshift repair loop and kept backing up files until it filled the whole damn drive. Managed to fix the system through a livecd, but damn.



Rolling Release my friend, saves you a lot of trouble... hope thats only systemwise and no files are lost.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 13, 2021)

File system is fine. I can access everything with an external system, but the OS kicks back to the login screen every time it tries to load.

Looks like removing the massive timeshift file and running a dpkg reconfigure fixed it.  The full drive was preventing fixes from being downloaded.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I believe so. I'm terrible with my maps. XD
> 'not the island', in Goose bay. It's quiet and has pretty nature in the non snowy months. In the snowy months you have ten foot tall snow fences blocking out your neighbors.



Ah, yes I know Goose bay, but haven't been lucky enough to go there myself. Furthest I got was the North coast of Newfoundland.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 13, 2021)

Why is Joss Whedon a piece of shit?

I want to rage quit life.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

Recently I've been pondering god, the meaning of what I exist for, am I wrong for being gay. Things like that. But it started when somebody I cared for deeply said it was sinful for me to love who I loved and to be with them in marriage. It hurt, I was frustrated and concerned why god or any being of a higher power would condemn me to live a life without that deep bond. It hurt, I wanted to cry. But most of all it felt empty in my chest. I couldn't even stop my body from shaking. SO i've decided to make a little agreement with myself. I'm not doing it to stick it to god, I'm not trying to do it to hurt people or to prove them wrong. I'm doing it because I love people and I want them to be happier with life.
It's been closer to a week now and it still burns inside my heart not that he though such a thing, but that the world could be that way. People loving others, was wrong. But that is where I found it, my resolve, the thing I wanted to do with my life.
I found suffering and I wanted to limit that for people. I know I can't do that all the time, with every instance of the word suffering. But perhaps I could make people's lives just a bit better. Either with a funny or inspiring post. OR perhaps through giving them advice, or even just lending my ear to people when they're having a bad day. It just fills my heart knowing I could assist somebody when they are not at their best. While many would believe I would go to hell, I will continue to live my life the way I wish to live it, helping those along the way. If I go to hell for that. Then I would take it knowing I've helped ease that suffering. Just a little.

Sorry if this seems weird. I just wanted to get it off my chest. Thank you for reading.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Recently I've been pondering god, the meaning of what I exist for, am I wrong for being gay. Things like that. But it started when somebody I cared for deeply said it was sinful for me to love who I loved and to be with them in marriage. It hurt, I was frustrated and concerned why god or any being of a higher power would condemn me to live a life without that deep bond. It hurt, I wanted to cry. But most of all it felt empty in my chest. I couldn't even stop my body from shaking. SO i've decided to make a little agreement with myself. I'm not doing it to stick it to god, I'm not trying to do it to hurt people or to prove them wrong. I'm doing it because I love people and I want them to be happier with life.
> It's been closer to a week now and it still burns inside my heart not that he though such a thing, but that the world could be that way. People loving others, was wrong. But that is where I found it, my resolve, the thing I wanted to do with my life.
> I found suffering and I wanted to limit that for people. I know I can't do that all the time, with every instance of the word suffering. But perhaps I could make people's lives just a bit better. Either with a funny or inspiring post. OR perhaps through giving them advice, or even just lending my ear to people when they're having a bad day. It just fills my heart knowing I could assist somebody when they are not at their best. While many would believe I would go to hell, I will continue to live my life the way I wish to live it, helping those along the way. If I go to hell for that. Then I would take it knowing I've helped ease that suffering. Just a little.
> 
> Sorry if this seems weird. I just wanted to get it off my chest. Thank you for reading.



I never understood the concept of religion when I was younger. I definitely didn't consider myself religious as a kid sitting at church, for the few times we attended, and hearing all of those bizarre stories and rules. 

It takes a lot of strength to twist something like that and make it into a positive. Not many people I meet have that sort of ambition and if anything/anyone tries to ever take that away from you, I'll break *them*.  If you ever feel like your mind is slipping, just give me a holla and I'll be glad to help how I can.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I never understood the concept of religion when I was younger. I definitely didn't consider myself religious as a kid sitting at church, for the few times we attended, and hearing all of those bizarre stories and rules.
> 
> It takes a lot of strength to twist something like that and make it into a positive. Not many people I meet have that sort of ambition and if anything/anyone tries to ever take that away from you, I'll break *them*. If you ever feel like your mind is slipping, just give me a holla and I'll be glad to help how I can.


Thank you for those kind words of support. However I would say that it's rude to break people and causes a lot of suffering xD

Even myself I've taken hits as to not hurt others. It's nice to know somebody else is out there, that if not wishes to do something similar to me, but would support me in my endeavors. It's empowering.


----------



## Punji (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Recently I've been pondering god, the meaning of what I exist for, am I wrong for being gay. Things like that. But it started when somebody I cared for deeply said it was sinful for me to love who I loved and to be with them in marriage. It hurt, I was frustrated and concerned why god or any being of a higher power would condemn me to live a life without that deep bond. It hurt, I wanted to cry. But most of all it felt empty in my chest. I couldn't even stop my body from shaking. SO i've decided to make a little agreement with myself. I'm not doing it to stick it to god, I'm not trying to do it to hurt people or to prove them wrong. I'm doing it because I love people and I want them to be happier with life.
> It's been closer to a week now and it still burns inside my heart not that he though such a thing, but that the world could be that way. People loving others, was wrong. But that is where I found it, my resolve, the thing I wanted to do with my life.
> I found suffering and I wanted to limit that for people. I know I can't do that all the time, with every instance of the word suffering. But perhaps I could make people's lives just a bit better. Either with a funny or inspiring post. OR perhaps through giving them advice, or even just lending my ear to people when they're having a bad day. It just fills my heart knowing I could assist somebody when they are not at their best. While many would believe I would go to hell, I will continue to live my life the way I wish to live it, helping those along the way. If I go to hell for that. Then I would take it knowing I've helped ease that suffering. Just a little.
> 
> Sorry if this seems weird. I just wanted to get it off my chest. Thank you for reading.


If ya'll ain't sick of me talking theology yet I'd be a little surprised honestly. 

But regardless to keep this short and to the point, humanity does not speak for God. If anyone tells you you're going to Hell for being gay tell them they're just as likely for their blasphemy. If there is a God he made you gay on purpose.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

Punji said:


> If ya'll ain't sick of me talking theology yet I'd be a little surprised honestly.
> 
> But regardless to keep this short and to the point, humanity does not speak for God. If anyone tells you you're going to Hell for being gay tell them they're just as likely for their blasphemy. If there is a God he made you gay on purpose.


That is what I said, and he responded with something along the lines of. God gives us all challenges to overcome so we can repent in the name of Jesus so we can go to heaven.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Recently I've been pondering god, the meaning of what I exist for, am I wrong for being gay. Things like that. But it started when somebody I cared for deeply said it was sinful for me to love who I loved and to be with them in marriage. It hurt, I was frustrated and concerned why god or any being of a higher power would condemn me to live a life without that deep bond. It hurt, I wanted to cry. But most of all it felt empty in my chest. I couldn't even stop my body from shaking. SO i've decided to make a little agreement with myself. I'm not doing it to stick it to god, I'm not trying to do it to hurt people or to prove them wrong. I'm doing it because I love people and I want them to be happier with life.
> It's been closer to a week now and it still burns inside my heart not that he though such a thing, but that the world could be that way. People loving others, was wrong. But that is where I found it, my resolve, the thing I wanted to do with my life.
> I found suffering and I wanted to limit that for people. I know I can't do that all the time, with every instance of the word suffering. But perhaps I could make people's lives just a bit better. Either with a funny or inspiring post. OR perhaps through giving them advice, or even just lending my ear to people when they're having a bad day. It just fills my heart knowing I could assist somebody when they are not at their best. While many would believe I would go to hell, I will continue to live my life the way I wish to live it, helping those along the way. If I go to hell for that. Then I would take it knowing I've helped ease that suffering. Just a little.
> 
> Sorry if this seems weird. I just wanted to get it off my chest. Thank you for reading.



There are people who think god holds strong opinions on whether they should wear particular hats, eat prawns or drink wine in special buildings on Sundays. 

The price for not doing so? Usually eternal exclusion by a god they claim is loving. 

So in my view it's just obvious that it's all nonsense. If there is a god, it would be difficult to believe they care if somebody trims their forelocks, takes communion or has sex outside of marriage.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> There are people who think god holds strong opinions on whether they should wear particular hats, eat prawns or drink wine in special buildings on Sundays.
> 
> The price for not doing so? Usually eternal exclusion by a god they claim is loving.
> 
> So in my view it's just obvious that it's all nonsense. If there is a god, it would be difficult to believe they care if somebody trims their forelocks, takes communion or has sex outside of marriage.


Well the argument he used was that God is the pure definition of Good, if he does it then we should do it. So if we do something outside of it then we're screwed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well the argument he used was that God is the pure definition of Good, if he does it then we should do it. So if we do something outside of it then we're screwed.


It is a pretty meaningless argument because you can recast it to reach contradictory conclusions such as

'God is the definition of good. 
To be homophobic is bad
ergo god is not homophobic.'

It's more of an excuse not to think about things more deeply that involve conflicting moral problems. If you do inspect this argument in depth it simply dissolves into a demonstration that the idea of perfect moral goodness in ineffable and poorly defined.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It is a pretty meaningless argument because you can recast it to reach contradictory conclusions such as
> 
> 'God is the definition of good.
> To be homophobic is bad
> ...


Thats really helpful, thank you.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Recently I've been pondering god, the meaning of what I exist for, am I wrong for being gay. Things like that. But it started when somebody I cared for deeply said it was sinful for me to love who I loved and to be with them in marriage. It hurt, I was frustrated and concerned why god or any being of a higher power would condemn me to live a life without that deep bond. It hurt, I wanted to cry. But most of all it felt empty in my chest. I couldn't even stop my body from shaking. SO i've decided to make a little agreement with myself. I'm not doing it to stick it to god, I'm not trying to do it to hurt people or to prove them wrong. I'm doing it because I love people and I want them to be happier with life.
> It's been closer to a week now and it still burns inside my heart not that he though such a thing, but that the world could be that way. People loving others, was wrong. But that is where I found it, my resolve, the thing I wanted to do with my life.
> I found suffering and I wanted to limit that for people. I know I can't do that all the time, with every instance of the word suffering. But perhaps I could make people's lives just a bit better. Either with a funny or inspiring post. OR perhaps through giving them advice, or even just lending my ear to people when they're having a bad day. It just fills my heart knowing I could assist somebody when they are not at their best. While many would believe I would go to hell, I will continue to live my life the way I wish to live it, helping those along the way. If I go to hell for that. Then I would take it knowing I've helped ease that suffering. Just a little.
> 
> Sorry if this seems weird. I just wanted to get it off my chest. Thank you for reading.


Even if such an entity exists and is defined as that you'd already have their earnest compassion. Look at how many people care for you and love your presence around here


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ...am I wrong for being gay.



Please don't think that. There is nothing wrong with you - You are just fine.

We people have no business to speak on the behalf of something that we cannot comprehend. As such, anything someone says about what God wants or doesn't want can be dismissed.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 14, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Please don't think that. There is nothing wrong with you - You are just fine.
> 
> We people have no business to speak on the behalf of something that we cannot comprehend. As such, anything someone says about what God wants or doesn't want can be dismissed.


This is actually one of the best takes on religion I've seen. I'm not personally religious but I've always found it interesting. 

But yes, if God is so supremely intelligent and unknowable, what right does a small minority have to dictate their will? 

Besides, even when you take Jesus into account, he was such a nice dude. The only time I can think of that he got annoyed was when he trashed that temple because capitalists were using it as a market. I'm sure he'd have absolutely no issue with inherent uncontrollable aspects like sexuality, and he'd just want you to live your best life.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Recently I've been pondering god, the meaning of what I exist for, am I wrong for being gay. Things like that. But it started when somebody I cared for deeply said it was sinful for me to love who I loved and to be with them in marriage. It hurt, I was frustrated and concerned why god or any being of a higher power would condemn me to live a life without that deep bond. It hurt, I wanted to cry. But most of all it felt empty in my chest. I couldn't even stop my body from shaking. SO i've decided to make a little agreement with myself. I'm not doing it to stick it to god, I'm not trying to do it to hurt people or to prove them wrong. I'm doing it because I love people and I want them to be happier with life.
> It's been closer to a week now and it still burns inside my heart not that he though such a thing, but that the world could be that way. People loving others, was wrong. But that is where I found it, my resolve, the thing I wanted to do with my life.
> I found suffering and I wanted to limit that for people. I know I can't do that all the time, with every instance of the word suffering. But perhaps I could make people's lives just a bit better. Either with a funny or inspiring post. OR perhaps through giving them advice, or even just lending my ear to people when they're having a bad day. It just fills my heart knowing I could assist somebody when they are not at their best. While many would believe I would go to hell, I will continue to live my life the way I wish to live it, helping those along the way. If I go to hell for that. Then I would take it knowing I've helped ease that suffering. Just a little.
> 
> Sorry if this seems weird. I just wanted to get it off my chest. Thank you for reading.


From what I gather, people interpret Christian scriptures differently. In fact, wars have been fought over which interpretation is the correct one. There are plenty of Christians around the world who are very supportive of LGBT lifestyles, in fact, there are plenty of LGBT Christians. There's no reason to accept that the LGBT-hostile interpretation of the person you were talking about was the correct one.

Regarding the passages in the Bible that 'condemn homosexuality', there's every reason to suspect that they weren't actually talking about genuine same-sex love, but rather about the (same-sex) sexual violence and exploitation that happened in ancient societies (Greek and Roman I think). I found this article to present an useful pro-LGBT interpretation of Christianity:
https://www.hrc.org/resources/what-does-the-bible-say-about-homosexuality


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> This is actually one of the best takes on religion I've seen. I'm not personally religious but I've always found it interesting.
> 
> But yes, if God is so supremely intelligent and unknowable, what right does a small minority have to dictate their will?
> 
> Besides, even when you take Jesus into account, he was such a nice dude. The only time I can think of that he got annoyed was when he trashed that temple because capitalists were using it as a market. I'm sure he'd have absolutely no issue with inherent uncontrollable aspects like sexuality, and he'd just want you to live your best life.



There's an elephant in the room.
All religion is structured around people who think they have been selected to speak on the behalf of higher powers; Moses, Jesus, Mohammed.

But if god _is_ unknowable and, by definition, moral insight cannot be gained from trying to comprehend god, then none of these sources are to be trusted anyway. 
So if no attempt to understand god can yield moral insight,_ what is the point of god_?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> From what I gather, people interpret Christian scriptures differently. In fact, wars have been fought over which interpretation is the correct one. There are plenty of Christians around the world who are very supportive of LGBT lifestyles, in fact, there are plenty of LGBT Christians. There's no reason to accept that the LGBT-hostile interpretation of the person you were talking about was the correct one.
> 
> Regarding the passages in the Bible that 'condemn homosexuality', there's every reason to suspect that they weren't actually talking about genuine same-sex love, but rather about the (same-sex) sexual violence and exploitation that happened in ancient societies (Greek and Roman I think). I found this article to present an useful pro-LGBT interpretation of Christianity:
> https://www.hrc.org/resources/what-does-the-bible-say-about-homosexuality


Thank you very much. I'm not much of a religious person, I tend to rely more on math and science. but mathematically speaking somebody has to be right. It's good to know this though, thank you very much.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thank you very much. I'm not much of a religious person, I tend to rely more on math and science. but mathematically speaking somebody has to be right. It's good to know this though, thank you very much.


Neither am I. In fact, I'm an atheistic-leaning agnostic. Still, lots of people believe in Christianity, so it's useful to understand where they are coming from.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 14, 2021)

It's funny af how Amazon sells NSBM albums, yet because of ignorance and publicity, they nuke milktoast apparel from their website not knowing they sell pro-Nazi music available to download and stream.


----------



## Regret (Feb 14, 2021)

If we are all stuck behind a semi hauling an oversized and I am the seventh car back, what the hell are you trying to accomplish by tailgating and continually honking at me?  Please go back to New Jersey on behalf of myself and everyone else on the road.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

Regret said:


> If we are all stuck behind a semi hauling an oversized and I am the seventh car back, what the hell are you trying to accomplish by tailgating and continually honking at me?  Please go back to New Jersey on behalf of myself and everyone else on the road.


It's been so long since I've driven anywhere. i'm 18 and still live with my parents.


----------



## Regret (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> It's been so long since I've driven anywhere. i'm 18 and still live with my parents.


Gonna be real with you, outside of suicidal deer, narcissists, and people trying to recreate the Fast and Furious movies, you aren't missing much.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

Regret said:


> Gonna be real with you, outside of suicidal deer, narcissists, and people trying to recreate the Fast and Furious movies, you aren't missing much.


Ah, that sounds lovely.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 14, 2021)

Regret said:


> suicidal deer


Look. Have _you_ tried getting a therapist in the middle of the woods?


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 14, 2021)

My cat is still missing and I don't know what to do. I walked all around the neighborhood and the estates I live in, calling and calling. I've left food and her litter box outside. There is no sign of her. It isn't unusual for me to be a little lonely on Valentines Day, but now I can't even spend it with my cat Bobber. I've already cried and I don't want to cry anymore. I just feel empty.

Bobber please come home...

Edit: This is her.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 14, 2021)

Chomby said:


> My cat is still missing and I don't know what to do. I walked all around the neighborhood and the estates I live in, calling and calling. I've left food and her litter box outside. There is no sign of her. It isn't unusual for me to be a little lonely on Valentines Day, but now I can't even spend it with my cat Bobber. I've already cried and I don't want to cry anymore. I just feel empty.
> 
> Bobber please come home...



Have you put up posters/asked around the neighborhood? Called any local shelters to see if they haven't already been found?


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you put up posters/asked around the neighborhood? Called any local shelters to see if they haven't already been found?


The local shelters are closed and we've asked our neighbors. I've already made a post on a local app but I will be making posters today. It snowed so not many people are out and about. I don't have a laminator so the posters will get wet. I'll put some out anyway though...


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> It's been so long since I've driven anywhere. i'm 18 and still live with my parents.


I'm 27, have a son, and just moved my mom from cali to Oregon so she can help me with things.  Being a single parent is very, very hard.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> I'm 27, have a son, and just moved my mom from cali to Oregon so she can help me with things.  Being a single parent is very, very hard.


I'm very sorry about that. But from what I heard from parents you would do anything for your child. I may not be ready for that yet, but I would already lay my life for them.
It's a nobel cause. and I wish you luck.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 14, 2021)

I just wanna roll into a ball and cry... 
Where's my cat? 
She could be dead... 
I feel helpless. 
Last time I saw her, she came into my room and was very sweet. 
She was kneading me and wanting pets. 
Then she left my room...
She's gone... 
I have no one and nothing. 
Sure I could get candy and try to snack my sorrow away. 
But what will that solve? Nothing. 
She's fucking gone.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

Chomby said:


> I just wanna roll into a ball and cry...
> Where's my cat?
> She could be dead...
> I feel helpless.
> ...


I'm extremely sorry about that. It may be hard to accept things like this. But there is still hope. Cats are agile creatures and are instinctually sound. She could have just found another cat or is just roaming. They're independent creatures and can handle themselves. Have faith in her.
If she doesn't come home just know that you did for her what you could, you couldn't control her every move, she would have been unhappy. Just know as long as you were a decent just owner to your cat your friendly feline could not have been happier.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm extremely sorry about that. It may be hard to accept things like this. But there is still hope. Cats are agile creatures and are instinctually sound. She could have just found another cat or is just roaming. They're independent creatures and can handle themselves. Have faith in her.
> If she doesn't come home just know that you did for her what you could, you couldn't control her every move, she would have been unhappy. Just know as long as you were a decent just owner to your cat your friendly feline could not have been happier.


If she doesn't come back I'll die... 
I've lost too many cats over the years. 
I don't know why something bad always happens... 
I've done everything I could... 
I can't take it anymore.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

Chomby said:


> If she doesn't come back I'll die...
> I've lost too many cats over the years.
> I don't know why something bad always happens...
> I've done everything I could...
> I can't take it anymore.


I understand what loss does to people, I believe many of us do. But we have to keep moving forward. If you cat truly loved you would she want you to do this for her? To just die?
This many seem a bit harsh, but she wouldn't. She loved you and I can obviously tell you love her. It hurts right now, deep in your heart like nothing else. The surreal feeling of how can this be true.

Please take a moment, and understand the good that is in the world. Flowers, huge forrests full of animals, crystal blue oceans. Other cats that need your love and affection. Life is fleeting if you waist it being stuck here now in the hopelessness then you can never move on to help others.

I believe in you on a personal level. You can get through this because you are strong of mind and of heart. You're a fantastic person that worries about your animals. You care, and thats all you need.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I understand what loss does to people, I believe many of us do. But we have to keep moving forward. If you cat truly loved you would she want you to do this for her? To just die?
> This many seem a bit harsh, but she wouldn't. She loved you and I can obviously tell you love her. It hurts right now, deep in your heart like nothing else. The surreal feeling of how can this be true.
> 
> Please take a moment, and understand the good that is in the world. Flowers, huge forrests full of animals, crystal blue oceans. Other cats that need your love and affection. Life is fleeting if you waist it being stuck here now in the hopelessness then you can never move on to help others.
> ...


Don't worry I'm not suicidal. 
I guess I meant it more as a figurative death. 
I don't know. 
Thank you though. It means a lot. 
I'll get through this, but not without crying... A lot.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm very sorry about that. But from what I heard from parents you would do anything for your child. I may not be ready for that yet, but I would already lay my life for them.
> It's a nobel cause. and I wish you luck.


Thank you.  <3


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 14, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Don't worry I'm not suicidal.
> I guess I meant it more as a figurative death.
> I don't know.
> Thank you though. It means a lot.
> I'll get through this, but not without crying... A lot.


You have people here who care a lot about you.  We are here for you, if you need to vent, or a shoulder to cry on. 

We're here for you.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Don't worry I'm not suicidal.
> I guess I meant it more as a figurative death.
> I don't know.
> Thank you though. It means a lot.
> I'll get through this, but not without crying... A lot.


It is alright to cry, I've cried many times over many different things. It is only human and natural to cry It feels good to get it out. The reason to cry is not, but to relieve that negative energy is only healthy. Surround yourself with people who love you, and support you.
They will do their best to help you. I know I may be a stranger, but it hurts me to know you're suffering and I wish I could help. That is why i give these words, to try and comfort you in some way. It may not be the best, but at least it is something that may help cool the burn.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Covid cases are spreading in NL.
> After hearing the news, I said to my coworker that as soon as this town has one confirmed case, I'm dipping.
> My boss overheard and said "Why would you do that? We'll just make sure to enforce our mask wearing"
> "And stop accepting cash?"
> ...



So slacker coworker didn't show up, BUT THEIR MOTHER DID. 
They were talking to another coworker and I overheard their conversation. Apparently her close friends just came back from St John's too!............ 

I'm not worried about my catching it. I'm worried about possibly spreading it to my mom and baby bro, cause they're the only ones I've got. If y'all ever hear about my demise on the news though, try to forgive my angry spirit as it torments the earth with supernatural events.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 14, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Don't worry I'm not suicidal.
> I guess I meant it more as a figurative death.
> I don't know.
> Thank you though. It means a lot.
> I'll get through this, but not without crying... A lot.


I was catching up on the thread. I am sorry and am sure the situation has been more than stressful. 
Cry if you need to cry, scream if you need to scream. You are not alone in working through this and want to help to the capacity that we can.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Feb 15, 2021)

I am so fucking angry right now. I'm locking myself in my room cause I legit feel like going outside and beating the shit out of the first person I see. Figuratively.

I don't want to reveal the exact details of the situation cause it's dumb but, my God, I just wasted hours of my life working on a drawing for someone only to get snubbed. This is the last time I fucking network with other artists. No fucking wonder "starving artists" are a thing. You all deserve to starve.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm not gonna pry but be sure you work out your frustration in ways that don't hurt yourself or others. Take time to breathe and think and, if needed, shout into the void


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Feb 15, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I'm not gonna pry but be sure you work out your frustration in ways that don't hurt yourself or others. Take time to breathe and think and, if needed, shout into the void


You know what? Thank you. I'm gonna try walking around the house and think of new ideas to draw. I may be pissed but my schedule doesn't wait for me to calm down unfortunately. Just a quick side note: this does not involve anybody in the forum. That's all.

I'm gonna remember this forever by the way. Live and let live but I'm not letting go of this grudge.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 15, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I'm gonna remember this forever by the way. Live and let live but I'm not letting go of this grudge.


 I live by the saying that you should forgive but never forget. Forgetting means forgetting the lesson it taught you. You do you and take care of yourself


----------



## ben909 (Feb 16, 2021)

I almost feel i should make a lesser vent thread for this, but it still bugged mw this morning even if its not that serious


----------



## Telnac (Feb 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You hear that..?
> 
> Silence. Complete.. and utter silence.
> 
> ...


Good on you for standing up to her shit. Helping out family is not even in the same ballpark as becoming a co-conspirator in fraud. The fact that she tried emotional manipulation to try to get you to commit a crime is beyond reprehensible. I hope shame drives her to make better choices in her life. You don't get to play the victim card when you're only suffering the consequences of your own actions.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Good on you for standing up to her shit. Helping out family is not even in the same ballpark as becoming a co-conspirator in fraud. The fact that she tried emotional manipulation to try to get you to commit a crime is beyond reprehensible. I hope shame drives her to make better choices in her life. You don't get to play the victim card when you're only suffering the consequences of your own actions.


Thing is, it wasn't all bad, yanno. Often never is. There was good in there like Christmas gifts, greetings, out eating at restaurants, etc. But there comes a time when all the utter horseshit she stirs up and causes is too much even for me, and I have been the subject to a lot more abuse than I let on. Life isn't a dance on roses and you are delusional if you believe that. 

She is short-sighted and don't actually listen. Talk over me often I speak. Do you have any idea how rude and lacking of respect I find it when someone interrupts and talk over me, twisting things to talk about her instead? Or denigrate someone to make her look/feel superior/better? Or just mindlessly yap on about everything and nothing? Talks constantly. 

I were very close in filing a restraining order. If she had pushed it for another week at most she wouldn't be happy with my actions. 

I could write a god damn novel series and still not be able to finish it with all the crap she's pulled.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Thing is, it wasn't all bad, yanno. Often never is. There was good in there like Christmas gifts, greetings, out eating at restaurants, etc. But there comes a time when all the utter horseshit she stirs up and causes is too much even for me, and I have been the subject to a lot more abuse than I let on. Life isn't a dance on roses and you are delusional if you believe that.
> 
> She is short-sighted and don't actually listen. Talk over me often I speak. Do you have any idea how rude and lacking of respect I find it when someone interrupts and talk over me, twisting things to talk about her instead? Or denigrate someone to make her look/feel superior/better? Or just mindlessly yap on about everything and nothing? Talks constantly.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that's true. It's not all bad and it can be hard to cut a toxic individual out of our lives, especially if they're family. 

I hope your mother gets some professional help if she does have a personality disorder. Either way, it's best to stay focused on staying mentally healthy yourself so you're definitely doing the right thing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Unfortunately that's true. It's not all bad and it can be hard to cut a toxic individual out of our lives, especially if they're family.
> 
> I hope your mother gets some professional help if she does have a personality disorder. Either way, it's best to stay focused on staying mentally healthy yourself so you're definitely doing the right thing.


Well, I did mention she have all the signs of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.

Oh, and did I mention she projects a lot?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 16, 2021)

Welp, just lacerated my hand pretty good at work. It's bubbling and muscle is visible 



Guess sitar practice is off...


----------



## Telnac (Feb 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, I did mention she have all the signs of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention she projects a lot?


Yeah I believe I read that. That's why I said that I think she needs professional help. Unfortunately you can't force her to get the help she needs.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Feb 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, I did mention she have all the signs of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.


I just wanted to chime in real quick so say that I'm very sorry to hear about what's happening between you and your mother (along with your sister and aunt as your mother must also be badgering them as well as toxic family members are to do).

I can kind of relate since my mother displayed very similar behavior but not to the extreme like your mother. Although, my mother had a brain tumor that ended up heavily effecting her mental state starting all the way to back before I was even born so it's not really her fault. I mean, I guess it doesn't really matter anymore though.

The reason why I wanted to hone on this specific quote is that if she does have NPD or some other personality disorder then it'd gonna be extremely difficult to actually get her help and for that help to actually work. Realistically, it'd by nigh impossible as people with NPD are notorious for rejecting help and continuing to degenerate further and further. I mean we can only hope she can get better but stories like these usually end with the toxic person never getting help. I think it's better to just continue living your own life and taking care of your own business.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I just wanted to chime in real quick so say that I'm very sorry to hear about what's happening between you and your mother (along with your sister and aunt as your mother must also be badgering them as well as toxic family members are to do).
> 
> I can kind of relate since my mother displayed very similar behavior but not to the extreme like your mother. Although, my mother had a brain tumor that ended up heavily effecting her mental state starting all the way to back before I was even born so it's not really her fault. I mean, I guess it doesn't really matter anymore though.
> 
> The reason why I wanted to hone on this specific quote is that if she does have NPD or some other personality disorder then it'd gonna be extremely difficult to actually get her help and for that help to actually work. Realistically, it'd by nigh impossible as people with NPD are notorious for rejecting help and continuing to degenerate further and further. I mean we can only hope she can get better but stories like these usually end with the toxic person never getting help. I think it's better to just continue living your own life and taking care of your own business.


There isn't really a "cure" for NPD, but from what I can gather there are some things at least that you can do. Not sure how one "treats" NPD either, even with professional help.

As the saying goes: "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink".

We've tried for years to tell her directly what she is doing wrong. She just doubles down on it even if it's a detriment/negative aspect that will come around and bite her in the ass. Be it soon or later down the line.

My patience and tolerance is at zero currently when it comes to shit like this.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 17, 2021)

It's been a week now and my cat, Bobber is still missing...
40 posters have been put up around town.
Her micro chip number was given to shelters.
We have drove around and called for her everywhere.
Food, treats, and her litterbox have been left on our porch.
We posted to the Facebook group for residents of our town.

I honestly think she was killed and dragged away by a wild animal.
We have a lot here.
I don't have much hope anymore.
She was never out too long and never strayed far.
She was spayed so she wouldn't be looking for a mate.
My neighbor's friend's dog was killed by a mountain lion.
I saw a big raccoon outside my house around a year ago.

I think she's dead, and no one will find her body because it was taken away by a wild animal and eaten. That's what I think. Maybe by some miracle she'll come back, but I really doubt it at this point.

I'm not getting another pet...

I never wanted her to go outside but nobody gave a shit.
Now she's gone and nobody is gonna take the blame.
No, I'm not allowed to point fingers.
No I just gotta be like, "It is what it is."
NO I'm not gonna fucking accept that.
I NEVER WANTED her to go outside.
NOBODY CARED about what I wanted.
Now she's fucking GONE and they have nothing to say for themselves.
I have to deal with the loss of yet another cat.
I can't do it anymore.
I can't just replace them.
I can't do this anymore.
I can't deal with more loss.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Feb 17, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> There isn't really a "cure" for NPD, but from what I can gather there are some things at least that you can do. Not sure how one "treats" NPD either, even with professional help.
> 
> As the saying goes: "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink".
> 
> ...


If that's the case that this has been happening for years and she refuses to change or get help then things will probably not get better. I wish I could say that she could and I genuinely do wish that she find some sort help someway somehow but it's all just wishful thinking in the end.

I don't know if your mother carried through with her insurance fraud scheme or if your other family hammered into her enough to make her stop, cause the consequences would not be insignificant. I don't know why but the penal system here always seem to excessively punish white collar crime to the point of looking spiteful.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 17, 2021)

Chomby said:


> It's been a week now and my cat, Bobber is still missing...
> 40 posters have been put up around town.
> Her micro chip number was given to shelters.
> We have drove around and called for her everywhere.
> ...


I'm extremely sorry about that. But there is nothing else that can be done at this point. It's going to be hard to move on, but it will come in time. We're here for you.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 17, 2021)

I do not want to die...

It has been 26 years, I have graduated late due to sick circumstances in life, all the struggle to get my life better onlg ended up with me getting a heart attack. I still worry about finances, I still can not find happiness and if there is any progress it is so small I can not see it.
Now I am working my ass off and still can barely hold myself on surface because I got lowest wage job and more fucking problems come to me everyday while I meet people which live the life I dream about and they still complain. I would lie if I said I am not jealous, after all I got heart attack trying to get good life.

It has been 26 years, I do not want to die... but I do not want to live my life anymore...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 17, 2021)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I do not want to die...
> 
> It has been 26 years, I have graduated late due to sick circumstances in life, all the struggle to get my life better onlg ended up with me getting a heart attack. I still worry about finances, I still can not find happiness and if there is any progress it is so small I can not see it.
> Now I am working my ass off and still can barely hold myself on surface because I got lowest wage job and more fucking problems come to me everyday while I meet people which live the life I dream about and they still complain. I would lie if I said I am not jealous, after all I got heart attack trying to get good life.
> ...


I dont need to tell you that life is hard, it's difficult and it's unrelenting. I'm fortunate to still be young (18) But that doesn't mean I can't understand some of the things you're going through. It's hard to find that meaning, but I have learned if you find the people who work with you, who love you unconditionally then that is how you succeed. I know that the PVP and LPW threads have really helped me get a better understanding of myself, the world around me, and what I need to do to become a better person. (If you want links just ask.)

But I care, I want you to be happy and successful. If you ever wanna talk just come and ask, I'm an open book.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I dont need to tell you that life is hard, it's difficult and it's unrelenting. I'm fortunate to still be young (18) But that doesn't mean I can't understand some of the things you're going through. It's hard to find that meaning, but I have learned if you find the people who work with you, who love you unconditionally then that is how you succeed. I know that the PVP and LPW threads have really helped me get a better understanding of myself, the world around me, and what I need to do to become a better person. (If you want links just ask.)
> 
> But I care, I want you to be happy and successful. If you ever wanna talk just come and ask, I'm an open book.


Thank you. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 17, 2021)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Thank you. I will keep that in mind.


Any time friend!


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm starting to see why everyone drinks caffeine... My sleep is always so broken and shitty. I haven't even bothered to draw anything serious in months because I lack the energy. 

I like that I'm finally able to save up. Just under 6k, a number I have never been so close to in my entire bank history. But I miss doing things outside of work. Even writing feels like a chore.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> If that's the case that this has been happening for years and she refuses to change or get help then things will probably not get better. I wish I could say that she could and I genuinely do wish that she find some sort help someway somehow but it's all just wishful thinking in the end.
> 
> I don't know if your mother carried through with her insurance fraud scheme or if your other family hammered into her enough to make her stop, cause the consequences would not be insignificant. I don't know why but the penal system here always seem to excessively punish white collar crime to the point of looking spiteful.


To be honest with you we had been kind of denying the decline due to exactly that: wishful thinking. Still.. hanging onto that last thread, that last sliver of hope that she pulls her head out of her ass. It's so far up there she can lick the back of her own tongue, I R Weasel style.

She tried with me and failed. Asked my aunt to move in too, but that one also failed because my aunt could smell the shit festering in the background from a different angle. Hell, she even tried with my other sister with whom she already didn't have good relations with for years to ask if she would be willing to take over the loan/house if my mom couldn't cover it by herself. The fucking nerve of this cunt, you can't even imagine.

She KNEW she was fucked from the start and tried every trick in the book to get away from having to take personal responsibility.

The fraud scheme failed and she have already moved out months ago last I heard. Also is dating some other guy already and I feel sorry for him to be honest with you. He have no idea what's coming down the line.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Feb 17, 2021)

I hate it when people who have lost custody of their kids and are struggling with addiction try to get visitation or partial custody because they claim they need their kid to help them in recovery.  Even telling their kid that directly.

Do NOT make your kid shoulder your burdens.  Do not put that pressure on them to "help" you recover.

Because, if you fail. . .if you go back to your addiction, your kid is going to think THEY failed to help you.

There's a kid in my family whose mom has been in and out of prison most of his life, other family members have custody and she keeps trying to say that she needs to be around him in order to get herself off drugs.

This kid is 13, he has seen his mom go back to the drugs over and over again his entire life.  He has enough to deal with.  She is NOT his responsibility to "fix."

It is not always in the child's best interest to have contact with biological parents.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 17, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I hate it when people who have lost custody of their kids and are struggling with addiction try to get visitation or partial custody because they claim they need their kid to help them in recovery.  Even telling their kid that directly.
> 
> Do NOT make your kid shoulder your burdens.  Do not put that pressure on them to "help" you recover.
> 
> ...


I would certainly say this is a very poor situation to be in. However I dont think the decision is one person, and that is the child. It's hard not to have a mom, but it may be beneficial for him to see her at least once, just to know what went wrong, and to learn from the mother's mistakes.

I'm very sorry about this entire situation, but I dont have much experience.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 18, 2021)

My day has been absolute shit.

To start off, I was scammed by an artist and argued with them on Facebook before they blocked me. It was a Kpop stan. Every Kpop stan I've ever commissioned has scammed me. I really don't know why, but I decided to commission another one this time even though I was worried it would happen for a third time. It did. I don't feel distain for Kpop fans in general, but I can't bring myself to commission another one in the future.

I got a tip in a local Facebook group about a picture taken of a cat that looked like mine on someone's porch. I rushed over to that location, but it began to rain and there were no cats in sight. We handed someone who lived close by a poster of my cat, but he said it looked like his, and the cat in that picture taken was probably his... She has been missing 8 days now...

I came home to check on my posts about her on Facebook. Yesterday I vented on there about someone who had called our number on the poster just to lecture me about going on their property to put it up. I never disclosed their name, gender, location, or phone number, but they took it upon themselves to reveal their identity in the comments to make themselves out to be the victim and to say I was slandering them. Other comments rolled in and they sided with her, saying I shouldn't have gone on her property and saying how bad I was for slandering her. There are even people who think we purposely harassed her and screamed at her on her property, when all we did was quietly go up to a house in the neighborhood to stick a poster to the door. More people seem to care about this lady more than my missing cat. I'm already going through a lot, and to have locals dogpile me over putting up a poster and venting about that call I got (which again, I kept the caller anonymous), really hurts me. I feel helpless.

The latest bad thing happened when my mom brought up something really hurtful from my past just to spite me after we had an argument on the way home. I was stressed and saddened by the fact that cat probably wasn't my cat and all she was doing was complaining about how my brother and I don't care about her needs. I just want my cat back. That's all I want, and yet like that woman who called, she wants to make the situation about her.

I don't know what to do now. I'm just lost and broken at this point. I don't have the energy to keep looking for my cat and everyone is against me. Everything has just gone to shit...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 18, 2021)

IT'S COLD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2021)

Chomby said:


> My day has been absolute shit.
> 
> To start off, I was scammed by an artist and argued with them on Facebook before they blocked me. It was a Kpop stan. Every Kpop stan I've ever commissioned has scammed me. I really don't know why, but I decided to commission another one this time even though I was worried it would happen for a third time. It did. I don't feel distain for Kpop fans in general, but I can't bring myself to commission another one in the future.
> 
> ...


Kpop stans tend to be dangerously unstable and manipulative from my observations, and none too bright either. You're wise to avoid them.

As for the greater issue, I wish there was something I could say that would help your situation. Kitties are so precious


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 18, 2021)

Chomby said:


> My day has been absolute shit.
> 
> To start off, I was scammed by an artist and argued with them on Facebook before they blocked me. It was a Kpop stan. Every Kpop stan I've ever commissioned has scammed me. I really don't know why, but I decided to commission another one this time even though I was worried it would happen for a third time. It did. I don't feel distain for Kpop fans in general, but I can't bring myself to commission another one in the future.
> 
> ...


I think that most people who do crap like that really don't do it because of the person they're being shitty to, they're doing it because they aren't capable of responding constructively to their own issues and problems. I'll bet that the lady who harassed you over the poster isn't mad at you so much as deeply upset about other things in her life and just took it out on the first convenient scapegoat. 

I know that doesn't make anything better, but sometimes I can find some comfort in knowing that things are just happenstance, not personal. And I wish it didn't happen that sometimes bad things just get piled on to people who don't deserve them.

Please take care of yourself, however you can. I hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 18, 2021)

Chomby said:


> My day has been absolute shit.
> 
> To start off, I was scammed by an artist and argued with them on Facebook before they blocked me. It was a Kpop stan. Every Kpop stan I've ever commissioned has scammed me. I really don't know why, but I decided to commission another one this time even though I was worried it would happen for a third time. It did. I don't feel distain for Kpop fans in general, but I can't bring myself to commission another one in the future.
> 
> ...



Man, that sucks big time. This is one reason why I NEVER work with anyone who has dollar signs in their eyes on Deviantart, people will scam you in a heartbeat. I don't trust Facebook as well, but that really isn't right.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 19, 2021)

I keep forgetting what day it is lately.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I keep forgetting what day it is lately.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I keep forgetting what day it is lately.


Lol, I forgot my stuff upstairs three times today, so for me it's definitely Friday. xD


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


>


That's too 2011


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 19, 2021)

Had a dream I went to my first-ever convention and the place had an active shooter five minutes later. 
I know it's a dream, but my body is still pushing out the adrenaline. 

Only been awake for 3 hours and I'm ready for bed again. Ugh...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Had a dream I went to my first-ever convention and the place had an active shooter five minutes later.
> I know it's a dream, but my body is still pushing out the adrenaline.
> 
> Only been awake for 3 hours and I'm ready for bed again. Ugh...


*Hugs you tightly.*

It's okay. I've had a few dreams like then when I was a kid.


----------



## Punji (Feb 19, 2021)

I wish my friends and family would stop bothering me with the same boring old topics I don't care about. (Nobody who might read this).

Sure I'll humour them because it's obviously important to them, but come on man have I literally ever brought up the topic of your investments even once? I don't need a daily update on Bitcoins. (He was literally spamming my Discord about Bitcoin as I typed this)

No dad, I had no idea you felt this way about [political subject] or how it's all the [political party]'s fault. Please tell me again, it's always an interesting subject and I'm always so eager to hear your thoughts about it that I ask you every time I talk to you. /s


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 19, 2021)

I have been plagued by nightmares for the past two weeks or so. Almost every night I dream of powerful earthquakes, shaking the foundation of the world upon which we stand. Just like in reality, there is nowhere to hide, nowhere to run - I am completely powerless and at the mercy of the earth beneath my feet.

Last night, in my dream, after I ran out of my apartment when the ground started to shake, a man shot me in the left collarbone with a black bullet. I fell on my back and the bullet buried in my skin turned to a black 5-pointed star and a black spider crawled out of it and injected its venom into my carotid artery. As I was laying and dying, an emaciated figure leaned over me, and with long, black fingers, it tapped on my forehead 3 times with its claw and I woke up.

I just want to sleep normally, damn it.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 19, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I have been plagued by nightmares for the past two weeks or so. Almost every night I dream of powerful earthquakes, shaking the foundation of the world upon which we stand. Just like in reality, there is nowhere to hide, nowhere to run - I am completely powerless and at the mercy of the earth beneath my feet.
> 
> Last night, in my dream, after I ran out of my apartment when the ground started to shake, a man shot me in the left collarbone with a black bullet. I fell on my back and the bullet buried in my skin turned to a black 5-pointed star and a black spider crawled out of it and injected its venom into my carotid artery. As I was laying and dying, an emaciated figure leaned over me, and with long, black fingers, it tapped on my forehead 3 times with its claw and I woke up.
> 
> I just want to sleep normally, damn it.


That sounds excruciatingly vivid, god damn


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 19, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> That sounds excruciatingly vivid, god damn


Most of my dreams are - nightmares or otherwise.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 19, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I have been plagued by nightmares for the past two weeks or so. Almost every night I dream of powerful earthquakes, shaking the foundation of the world upon which we stand. Just like in reality, there is nowhere to hide, nowhere to run - I am completely powerless and at the mercy of the earth beneath my feet.
> 
> Last night, in my dream, after I ran out of my apartment when the ground started to shake, a man shot me in the left collarbone with a black bullet. I fell on my back and the bullet buried in my skin turned to a black 5-pointed star and a black spider crawled out of it and injected its venom into my carotid artery. As I was laying and dying, an emaciated figure leaned over me, and with long, black fingers, it tapped on my forehead 3 times with its claw and I woke up.
> 
> I just want to sleep normally, damn it.



I've never had an earthquake dream (probably because I haven't experienced it) but I definitely get the reoccurring dreams of helplessness. I think this is associated with my constant desire for change but not really having a way to achieve it. It seems damn well impossible when the world seems to be constantly working against you.

It's rare I have dreams where I'm being bitten or poisoned, but it's always by snakes. I have never had such a thing happen, but the cliche is that it could be about toxic people you have in your life. Maybe you have something that seems like a little problem (bug) but could develop into something so destructive it could ruin you.

The tapping three times is something I have experienced during sleep paralysis. That one I can't figure out. All the searches I'm getting involve actual faucets and not the physical connection, but perhaps it has something to do with knocking, which would be your body's way of telling you 'it's time to wake up and set things in motion'. 

*clicks pen and puts on some fake glasses to compare notes*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 19, 2021)

One of my mental heath workers thinks I'm something called an "empath" but I don't have the heart to tell her that I don't believe in that stuff and that I don't think either of us are one.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 20, 2021)

I just learned yesterday that one of my older teachers passed away. I understand this is just a part of life, and all of us eventually die, but it doesn't make it any easier when it comes. He was such a wonderful guy, a bit crazy at times, but that was just part of his charm. I dont know what else to say ya know? I didn't really believe he just.. "left".
On Tuesday (The last day I saw him) He felt so ill that he couldn't actually talk, so the other teacher taught the class (It's team taught so there are two of the.)

I told him to have a good day, and that I hoped he would feel better. Then 2 days later he passed.

I think the big thing that is making this more difficult is my current mental state. In my entire life I've never once looked to religion. I always loved science and math and how anything logical in the universe can be explained with it, religion never made any sense to me. It didn't feel bad that one day I just wouldn't exist. But I've been having a lot of conversations with a Christian guy about this specific subject (I still believe science is the to go though.) But it's just all so strange.

I hope he passed on peacefully and there was no pain. He was such a lovely man.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 20, 2021)

People who lick their fingers when they handle money should have their hands broken.


----------



## timetodie (Feb 20, 2021)

Youtube terminated my channel for no reason this morning and I lost all my liked vids subscriptions lists... Just so annoying to put up with their BS on what should be straightforward cut and clean. Still waiting for appeal... which will most likely be denied because they have striked me before for hazy reasons and denied all of my appeals. Next they're gonna flat out delete my gmail bastards. Then i'm fucked
-
hehe they reinstated my channel,  and I am not thankful at all my karen rage is insatiable


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I just learned yesterday that one of my older teachers passed away. I understand this is just a part of life, and all of us eventually die, but it doesn't make it any easier when it comes. He was such a wonderful guy, a bit crazy at times, but that was just part of his charm. I dont know what else to say ya know? I didn't really believe he just.. "left".
> On Tuesday (The last day I saw him) He felt so ill that he couldn't actually talk, so the other teacher taught the class (It's team taught so there are two of the.)
> 
> I told him to have a good day, and that I hoped he would feel better. Then 2 days later he passed.
> ...



Religious/churchy things can be good for dealing with tough times, even if you don't believe in the magic. When your head is spinning, it can help point you in a good direction.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 20, 2021)

All the stress from the last year of coronapocalypse is turning my hair a lovely grey. :}


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> All the stress from the last year of coronapocalypse is turning my hair a lovely grey. :}



I'm there with you. I will soon be a grey wolf.


----------



## Simo (Feb 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> All the stress from the last year of coronapocalypse is turning my hair a lovely grey. :}


Looks good!


----------



## Punji (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 21, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 102459


*Gives you a big cuddle.*

It's okie dokie.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 21, 2021)

"You sure you want to throw this out?  It's a good shirt."

"You sure these don't fit?"

"This is a really nice shirt..."

Lady, I've already got 15 shirts and 5-6 pairs of pants I can wear when I need to go above casual, and that's after cutting out 75% of the clothes in the wardrobe.  I don't need shirts from 10+ years ago, the shoulders alone are impossible for me to fit in anymore.  LET.  ME.  THROW.  THINGS.  OUT.  FOR.  ONCE.

(And half the shirts in my dresser drawer too.  There is really NO point to me trying to keep any shirt that isn't a big and tall size, they aren't long enough.)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

I feel sorta weightless at the moment. first class without him.

I hope he left peacefully.


----------



## L.Rey (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm so sick of being wronged by people. Accidental, coincidental, whatever the fucking reason...I don't care. I used to be an angrier person in my youth, and I thought I had a pretty good grip on it by now. Instead, in recent years, it's as if I'm relapsing. Very slowly, my anger grows through the days. Hatred, for how awful humanity can be...inhabits my soul. Doubt, of what respect I truly have from my peers. I'm not really violent, but how much more can I stand? I fear a day that I'll snap...then what will happen? I gotta get through this somehow, make sure that never happens. Not while others are around, at least. *Sigh* here's to better days..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2021)

I want these stitches out of my hand so I can play sitar again >:[


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 25, 2021)

So after 2 weeks with no sign of my cat, and only cats that look like her, I've decided to stop searching. I've registered her microchip twice and local shelters have her microchip number. I have not heard back from any. The feral cat on my street was attacked by an animal. I don't know what, but its ear was practically torn off. The way my cat, Bobber disappeared was just not normal. It wasn't characteristic of her at all. Really at this point I have no hope that she is alive. I think some animal got her.

I don't have hope anymore. I don't wish to get another cat because I fear that the worst with happen again. I just can't deal with anymore loss. I'm going to remain pet-free for a long while. I'm sorry to Bobber (2021), to Kitty (2018), and to Penny (2010). All three were lost too soon. I think about them a lot. May you rest in peace... wherever you are. Your lives were cut too short. I'm so sorry I couldn't help you.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 25, 2021)

Ow.   Ow ow ow OW my ear hurts.

So around Monday or so, I developed a bit of a situation with my ear where it was getting plugged.  Happens a lot of times with that ear, that ear likes to overproduce wax - but this was way more severe than normal.  Now, there are several sites that suggest softening the wax with hydrogen peroxide.

All I wound up accomplishing by trying that was irritating my ear further.  So now, this morning, that ear feels like it's underwater and I have about 50% hearing in that ear.  And I am certain the issue is entirely the outer ear, given that air seems to be able to flow freely through the Eustachian tube (uh, that's the tube that goes from middle ear to your throat and nasal cavity) to that ear.  It hurts more when it happens though.

I drive to urgent care, they try irrigating the ear with warm soapy water to disimpact the wax... and they can't get any significant amount of it because not only is my right ear canal swollen, that ear canal apparently has some VERY bizarre curvature that prevents the irrigating tube from getting where it needs to be.  So they've sent me home with an antibiotic (I'll follow the course as directed, but I think they overdid it in this case.  Then again, I DID say "possible ear infection" and they saw redness in the ear among other things, so that'd match up with "swimmer's ear" which IS a bacterial infection.  Oh well, what are you gonna do?) and a referral to an ENT - so next week I find out if there's more I need to do.

Hearing in that ear is probably up to around 70-80% though since I've been laying in bed letting it drain.  And earlier, I couldn't even be on the computer the pain was overriding my thoughts that much - I can at least do that now (WITHOUT headphones or speakers), but I still missed an entire workday and a game night over this issue.

Another fun fact: ear pain is one of those that apparently does not respond well to either acetaminophen or ibuprofen.  (For those not versed in chemicals, those are Tylenol and Advil respectively.)  And because I don't get sick all that often AND I've got sensory processing issues, I have NO pain tolerance when things DO get bad.  Like, a simple infection can cause me existential-crisis levels of physical pain.

This ear thing was a perpetual problem for both my grandfather and father as well.  They apparently just suffered through it and visited urgent care more than once for disimpaction.  If I have ANY chance of solving the issue with something more long-term I'm taking it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 25, 2021)

When I see foreigners speak better English than in America, it really puts it into perspective how dumbed down America actually is, and where its priorities are.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 25, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ow.   Ow ow ow OW my ear hurts.
> 
> So around Monday or so, I developed a bit of a situation with my ear where it was getting plugged.  Happens a lot of times with that ear, that ear likes to overproduce wax - but this was way more severe than normal.  Now, there are several sites that suggest softening the wax with hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> ...




I'm unsure about the ear anatomy, but there is this product calledQ-Twist. It's sorta like a drill bit, but for your ear. It sits in the inner ear and you twist it and it... 'pulls' the wax out. I'm unsure if your problem is a medical one or a wax one. But You said you went to the hospital, I dont know what else to do.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 25, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> When I see foreigners speak better English than in America, it really puts it into perspective how dumbed down America actually is, and where its priorities are.


In fairness people who learn English later in life tend to be more obsessive over the little details due to how learning programmes tend to be standardised. 

For example, my stepmother is a native Russian speaker and occasionally scolds me and my dad for speaking in Northern English (think Wallace and Gromit. It takes place 11 miles from where I grew up), which has somewhat different pronunciation to standard English spoken in the south of the UK.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm unsure about the ear anatomy, but there is this product calledQ-Twist. It's sorta like a drill bit, but for your ear. It sits in the inner ear and you twist it and it... 'pulls' the wax out. I'm unsure if your problem is a medical one or a wax one. But You said you went to the hospital, I dont know what else to do.


Wouldn't be able to get it into the ear with the swelling, and by the time I got it I'd have already done the ENT follow-up.  If the ENT brings it up I'll think about it more.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 25, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Wouldn't be able to get it into the ear with the swelling, and by the time I got it I'd have already done the ENT follow-up.  If the ENT brings it up I'll think about it more.


Alrighty. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Wallace and Gromit


Omg. All my yes. Someone who actually knows about Wallace and Gromit. I have been blessed. Not even most of my colleagues know of Wallace and Gromit which makes me kinda sad inside. :<

Marry me


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 26, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Omg. All my yes. Someone who actually knows about Wallace and Gromit. I have been blessed. Not even most of my colleagues know of Wallace and Gromit which makes me kinda sad inside. :<
> 
> Marry me


The town I grew up on the outskirts of (Preston, Lancashire, UK) is actually where the creator (Nick Park) is from and all. I think they renamed the library after him? He named the antagonist of Movie 3 after the town. 

Whilst Wallace has a Yorkshire accent the series is set in Wigan, Lancashire. I remember growing up there was a milestone near my house that read "Wigan - 11 Miles".


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 26, 2021)

I





Yakamaru said:


> Omg. All my yes. Someone who actually knows about Wallace and Gromit. I have been blessed. Not even most of my colleagues know of Wallace and Gromit which makes me kinda sad inside. :<
> 
> Marry me


Wallace and Gromit was my childhood. Sad they have not made any more in so long


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 26, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I
> Wallace and Gromit was my childhood. Sad they have not made any more in so long


Unfortunately Wallace's VA, Peter Sallis, is no longer with us. 

They do have a replacement though, Ben something, and he is pretty good. These days they mostly seem to appear in adverts for weird shit like sofas.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Unfortunately Wallace's VA, Peter Sallis, is no longer with us.
> 
> They do have a replacement though, Ben something, and he is pretty good. These days they mostly seem to appear in adverts for weird shit like sofas.


Awww man. Yeah, it sucks. So many fun movies and shows made with those two.

Have aby favourite movie per chance?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 26, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww man. Yeah, it sucks. So many fun movies and shows made with those two.
> 
> Have aby favourite movie per chance?


A close shave. Feather McGraw is up there at the top of penguin antagonists. 

Closely followed by Red Dwarf one-off villain Mr Flibble

"What should we do with them Mr Flibble?" 
*puppet mimics speech*
"OH we CAN'T POSSIBLY do That? Who'd clean up the mess!"


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 26, 2021)

University has pushed back my rent another five weeks because rona so I'm stuck with my parents until Easter. 

That's not bad, but bare in mind I came up here expecting to be visiting them for a month over Christmas so I'm having to improvise with a lot of stuff. 

And it makes ordering commissions awkward. I don't want to really out myself as a furry to them and they keep a close eye on my monies because they're paranoid I'll go mad now that I'm not broke, due to uni loan. I was planning to get maybe a cheap one and then just file it under "groceries" or "a Chinese takeaway", that sort of thing, when I got back to uni.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> University has pushed back my rent another five weeks because rona so I'm stuck with my parents until Easter.
> 
> That's not bad, but bare in mind I came up here expecting to be visiting them for a month over Christmas so I'm having to improvise with a lot of stuff.
> 
> And it makes ordering commissions awkward. I don't want to really out myself as a furry to them and they keep a close eye on my monies because they're paranoid I'll go mad now that I'm not broke, due to uni loan. I was planning to get maybe a cheap one and then just file it under "groceries" or "a Chinese takeaway", that sort of thing, when I got back to uni.


Shouldn't you have 100% autonomy and control over your own circumstances including finances? Considering you're over 18 and all.

Worst case scenario can always ask someone else for a favour on the art front.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 26, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Shouldn't you have 100% autonomy and control over your own circumstances including finances? Considering you're over 18 and all.
> 
> Worst case scenario can always ask someone else for a favour on the art front.


I mean, I do, they just keep an eye on things because paranoia. A family friend's son came out of uni massively in debt, and not like, the usual uni debt, and they don't want the same to happen to me. 

I've not had the best track record with money so I appreciate the help, but it can be overbearing at times.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I mean, I do, they just keep an eye on things because paranoia. A family friend's son came out of uni massively in debt, and not like, the usual uni debt, and they don't want the same to happen to me.
> 
> I've not had the best track record with money so I appreciate the help, but it can be overbearing at times.


Ah, I apologize for misreading it some.

Well, they do care a lot about your future from the looks of it. Getting into debt is very easy, but getting out of it can be... painful, to put it bluntly.

Financial/economical understanding and responsibility is important if you care about the long-term.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 26, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah, I apologize for misreading it some.
> 
> Well, they do care a lot about your future from the looks of it. Getting into debt is very easy, but getting out of it can be... painful, to put it bluntly.
> 
> Financial/economical understanding and responsibility is important if you care about the long-term.


Absolutely. My mum had similar issues at my age but managed to come out of it an expert on finances. She pretty much handles the entire family's, including my grandma's, since my grandad died in early 2020.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 26, 2021)

I've had feelings of worthlessness before, but this is the first time they were accompanied by headaches.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 26, 2021)

After almost a month of unplanned vacation time away, the Ex-coworker returned on the 25'th and has already put her two  week notice in after making it through one shift.


*"Oh I have unbearable cramps during my period! It's a chronic illness!" *
Okay. But you used that exact same excuse for the past three weeks in a row. You're not bleeding the whole entire month. ._.

*"Oops! Broke my glasses! Can my week possibly get any worse?!??!! Don't worry though, it's considered an emergency so my optometrist is going to fly down on her own time to write me up for some new ones!" *
1. We live in an isolated area where flights rarely happen, 2. Covid checkpoints prohibit that kind of fictional nonsense, 3. WHAT OPTOMETRIST GOES "YOU JUST BROKE THEM? I'M ON MY FUCKING WAY!!!" without delay? Also she got caught wearing them.

*Gave herself a 5 day weekend two weeks in a row. This also includes Christmas week. Called off almost every other day after that.
Tried to come back to work after allegedly flying down to St.John's right as the cases began spreading. 
Claims her problems were cured because they gave her medications.
1st Day back she claims she could have heart problems and was told to ditch the meds as soon as she experienced any side effects (not ill side effects, just ANY). 
Just today: "Turns out I finally got accepted into college/university, and it starts on March 3'rd!" *
_*Looks at calendar*
*literally calls me up front to cover cash while she uses the toilet (AKA her cellphone in her apron pocket) for almost an hour at a time.*_

WHY DO YOU GET UPSET WHEN NO ONE BELIEVES YOUR LIES?!??! EWROIKWRWOINHJGWPIOKNGFTJWQEIRKJ


I'm not even surprised. Just disappointed that they would even bother to humor her for so long. So many candidates have handed in their resumes that could have been trained up by now, and what's worse, we're down TWO people instead of just one. I wish I could skip to the part where I had money to go back to college. Or just move onto better places than this one. 

Even without her, workplace harassment continues and I'm the only target left. -n-

Ugh...


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Feb 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> After almost a month of unplanned vacation time away, the Ex-coworker returned on the 25'th and has already put her two  week notice in after making it through one shift.
> 
> 
> *"Oh I have unbearable cramps during my period! It's a chronic illness!" *
> ...



How does she sustain herself financially with all of those off-days under her belt? That's insane.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 26, 2021)

ASTA said:


> How does she sustain herself financially with all of those off-days under her belt? That's insane.



Well, if she's told any truth while 'working' there, she lives with her BF. Who... I don't think works either. So he must be living at home as well, or with some REALLY laid back roomies.

He's 21, she's 19. *shrugs*

Edit: OR he's in school, living off of student loans


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 27, 2021)

Tired. Got poo for brains. Nose feels tender like I'm gonna get acne. Ugh. Guess that time of the month is creeping up. -n- I can't wait for my next day off...


----------



## Lucyfur (Feb 28, 2021)

There should be no statute of limitations on pursuing charges for damages wrought by parents on their children. Like parents who allowed their kids to be sexually assaulted for GNC tendencies and also used their children for trafficking.

Like seriously parents can be some of the most damaging and terrible influences on the life of someone and how they raise or in other cases groom their offspring can have really damaging echoes through their lives. THey chose to have the kid they chose to take the responcibility of bringing them up so if they screw up that badly why should the child now have to suffer without any form of recourse for the choices of the parent.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> There should be no statute of limitations on pursuing charges for damages wrought by parents on their children. Like parents who allowed their kids to be sexually assaulted for GNC tendencies and also used their children for trafficking.
> 
> Like seriously parents can be some of the most damaging and terrible influences on the life of someone and how they raise or in other cases groom their offspring can have really damaging echoes through their lives. THey chose to have the kid they chose to take the responcibility of bringing them up so if they screw up that badly why should the child now have to suffer without any form of recourse for the choices of the parent.



Not that I don't agree with you, but this maybe getting a little political with the GNC thing. That can happen to straight kids or gay kids as well. The broader issue is the shitty parenting and overall incompetence in people who should have never got in bed in the first place. The main issue are shitty parents overall, this will happen to anyone regardless of their orientation.


----------



## Lucyfur (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Not that I don't agree with you, but this maybe getting a little political with the GNC thing. That can happen to straight kids or gay kids as well. The broader issue is the shitty parenting and overall incompetence in people who should have never got in bed in the first place. The main issue are shitty parents overall, this will happen to anyone regardless of their orientation.


GNC is not political and I was providing examples of issues from my own life. But thank you for the input


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> GNC is not political and I was providing examples of issues from my own life. But thank you for the input



My point, this is not just a trans, lesbian, gay, bisexual issue. This is an issue overall with bad parenting and the lack of morals in our society now. This is an international issue, with trafficking and abuse rampant everywhere. It's a global issue, not just an LGBT one. That's what I'm saying, I'm sorry that happened but I feel this is a much broader issue that we shouldn't just separate due to orientation. Abuse and trafficking happens in all communities, not just trans, lesbian, gay, or bisexual. It's a human right violation.


----------



## Lucyfur (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My point, this is not just a trans, lesbian, gay, bisexual issue. This is an issue overall with bad parenting and the lack of morals in our society now. This is an international issue, with trafficking and abuse rampant everywhere. It's a global issue, not just an LGBT one. That's what I'm saying, I'm sorry that happened but I feel this is a much broader issue that we shouldn't just separate due to orientation. Abuse and trafficking happens in all communities, not just trans, lesbian, gay, or bisexual. It's a human right violation.


This is the vent thread i was venting about my experience which again was the example provided. Thank you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> This is the vent thread i was venting about my experience which again was the example provided. Thank you.



It didn't sound like you were speaking from your experience, it seems you were trying to go onto the much broader issue. Which is what I'm talking about. This rabbit hole goes deeper and is all over the world. Numerous countries face human rights violations with child abuse and trafficking.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 28, 2021)

Perhaps we should all agree that we are all different and unique. Instead of fighting about our issues we recognize that and celebrate it. We all want the same thing, just see different ways of getting there.

So perhaps a bit more positivity please and less accusatory.. Though I dont wish to disrespect anybody.


----------



## Lucyfur (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It didn't sound like you were speaking from your experience, it seems you were trying to go onto the much broader issue. Which is what I'm talking about. This rabbit hole goes deeper and is all over the world. Numerous countries face human rights violations with child abuse and trafficking.


Cool vent about it without using my post then because yeah now you are aware of that being my own example. Thanks. Bye.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Perhaps we should all agree that we are all different and unique. Instead of fighting about our issues we recognize that and celebrate it. We all want the same thing, just see different ways of getting there.
> 
> So perhaps a bit more positivity please and less accusatory.. Though I dont wish to disrespect anybody.



I agree, sadly my issue is often mocked on the internet due to dumbasses like Chris Chan. I try to forget I have autism and try to fit in. I hate to be paraded because I am neuro divergent. Because then I feel like I am being placed on a pedestal.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I agree, sadly my issue is often mocked on the internet due to dumbasses like Chris Chan. I try to forget I have autism and try to fit in. I hate to be paraded because I am neuro divergent. Because then I feel like I am being placed on a pedestal.


Just be yourself and be kind to others.

That is all you need to garner my respect. :3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Just be yourself and be kind to others.
> 
> That is all you need to garner my respect. :3



Yeah, I want to feel normal, not special. I've worked all throughout high school to try to do just as good as everyone else, college too.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, I want to feel normal, not special. I've worked all throughout high school to try to do just as good as everyone else, college too.


Well in my experience normal is just nothing. We're in a time where there are so many people doing so many different things. There is a norm but almost nobody fits it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well in my experience normal is just nothing. We're in a time where there are so many people doing so many different things. There is a norm but almost nobody fits it.



Yeah, I've come to realize that normality isn't really a thing. (Not that you shouldn't try to be productive and fit in, but in reality normality is merely a a notion that you're bland.) That's one issue with my brother, he's very bland. I got into the Sonic fandom in 2010 and he thought it was cringe, so then I moved onto the Warhammer fandom and despite finding a lot of people into it on the internet, my bro still doesn't like it. I believe one should be functional into society, but society itself is now utterly whack yo.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, I've come to realize that normality isn't really a thing. (Not that you shouldn't try to be productive and fit in, but in reality normality is merely a a notion that you're bland.) That's one issue with my brother, he's very bland. I got into the Sonic fandom in 2010 and he thought it was cringe, so then I moved onto the Warhammer fandom and despite finding a lot of people into it on the internet, my bro still doesn't like it. I believe one should be functional into society, but society itself is now utterly whack yo.


Yeah I know whatcha mean. But just keep being you and you'll be awesome.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yeah I know whatcha mean. But just keep being you and you'll be awesome.



Yeah, recently an old friend of mine from school I've met on Steam and I'm thinking he could come over and play Warhammer with me. I have three armies, but no opponent.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, recently an old friend of mine from school I've met on Steam and I'm thinking he could come over and play Warhammer with me. I have three armies, but no opponent.


Ah. Thats cool reconnecting with old friends. Though I have no idea how to play warhammer.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Ah. Thats cool reconnecting with old friends. Though I have no idea how to play warhammer.



It's, a nerdy thing. Very expensive and you need to know what to do in the right time. It's sort of like uber-chess for adults. I'm thinking of letting my friend come over and play, but I am not sure if he wants to play the armies I have or buy his own.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It's, a nerdy thing. Very expensive and you need to know what to do in the right time. It's sort of like uber-chess for adults. I'm thinking of letting my friend come over and play, but I am not sure if he wants to play the armies I have or buy his own.


Ah I see. Well I hope you have fun with that :3

It's good to stay social.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Ah I see. Well I hope you have fun with that :3
> 
> It's good to stay social.



Yeah, my friend is also rather shy. He has a job but he's one of those guys who likes to keep into his own neck of the woods. Which is one problem I have with the game, he's a nice guy, but it is way over his head in a lot of things.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, my friend is also rather shy. He has a job but he's one of those guys who likes to keep into his own neck of the woods. Which is one problem I have with the game, he's a nice guy, but it is way over his head in a lot of things.


I see. Just be slow and patient. I have lots of friends like that. You sorta gotta act like they're a pet. You sit back and they come to you when they want to.

Not that he's not a human. Just making an analogy.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I see. Just be slow and patient. I have lots of friends like that. You sorta gotta act like they're a pet. You sit back and they come to you when they want to.
> 
> Not that he's not a human. Just making an analogy.



I get you, I am thinking he could watch some streams in my Discord to get interested.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I get you, I am thinking he could watch some streams in my Discord to get interested.


Coolio! Thats certainly a start.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Coolio! Thats certainly a start.



Snoop Doge


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Coolio! Thats certainly a start.



Yeah, he will join the call, he just needs something to watch.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 28, 2021)

Update on the ear situation: The pain has mostly stopped (at the very least I don't need to use painkillers for it anymore) and the wax might finally be making its way out of my ear.  As long as I keep water out of my ear I should be good until the appointment.

.....but it turns out I have another doctor's appointment on Wednesday and I totally forgot I was supposed to do blood draws before it.  Though I think fighting an active infection might screw with the results.

My main worry at this point is whether the ear curvature issue is still going to be there for the ENT to see.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 28, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Update on the ear situation: The pain has mostly stopped (at the very least I don't need to use painkillers for it anymore) and the wax might finally be making its way out of my ear.  As long as I keep water out of my ear I should be good until the appointment.
> 
> .....but it turns out I have another doctor's appointment on Wednesday and I totally forgot I was supposed to do blood draws before it.  Though I think fighting an active infection might screw with the results.
> 
> My main worry at this point is whether the ear curvature issue is still going to be there for the ENT to see.


Well whatever happens we're here for ya friend!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 28, 2021)

I've enraged the anti-feral crowd on Ferzu. They lack the mental complexity to understand that having non-anthro fantasy characters in adult situations does not equal zoophilia.
In my experience it's a poor dating app, anyway.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

I usually keep feral for monsters, then again I have some "sentient" characters who basically have blue and orange morality.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 1, 2021)

A friend of mine has posted some... concerning stuff on Snapchat so our entire friend group is panicking. 

He's not responded to any messages, or even seen them yet

It's still early (An hour since). I hope he's okay.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 1, 2021)

Update: He did attempt but he's okay. So panic not really over but thank god.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 1, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> A friend of mine has posted some... concerning stuff on Snapchat so our entire friend group is panicking.
> 
> He's not responded to any messages, or even seen them yet
> 
> It's still early (An hour since). I hope he's okay.





The_biscuits_532 said:


> Update: He did attempt but he's okay. So panic not really over but thank god.


I dont really know what's going on, but I can have a guess. I'm really sorry about all of this. on his and your ends. if ya ever need anything just reach out. There are loads of people here that would love to have a nice long chat. Or just a ranting.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 1, 2021)

Might want a “lesser” vent thread for this but




my charger did nothing


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 1, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Might want a “lesser” vent thread for this but
> View attachment 103262
> my charger did nothing


Some rechargeable batteries may slowly lose their ability to recharge over time.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 1, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Some rechargeable batteries may slowly lose their ability to recharge over time.


Its  not my phone is not that old, and the external battery i have charges it find
The wire is more then 1 meter long and has taken some wear over time... but i need a new long one


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Update: He did attempt but he's okay. So panic not really over but thank god.


Update update: he started talking again in chat today. He seems to be in good spirits. He's planning on moving across the city for the second year of uni, to a more suburban area. 

Obvs I doubt he's just suddenly not depressed but it's good to see.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2021)

Work has absolutely no intentions of shutting down today even though there's a snow blizzard and chaotic winds like there was weeks ago! 

Family doesn't wanna risk going in? I don't either! 3 days off in a row, woohoo!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Some rechargeable batteries may slowly lose their ability to recharge over time.


This is something that happen to all rechargeable batteries. Batteries have a lifespan, yanno..


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 2, 2021)

I’m tired of being unable to sleep more than 3 hours before my dreams morph to a trauma induced nightmare that awakens me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Work has absolutely no intentions of shutting down today even though there's a snow blizzard and chaotic winds like there was weeks ago!
> 
> Family doesn't wanna risk going in? I don't either! 3 days off in a row, woohoo!



Throughout the night I kept waking up every hour because I was hearing my alarm. Had a dream I was babysitting someones kid I didn't even know and as we were crossing the road some asshole came speeding around the corner. They hit the brakes and swerved where I had pushed the kid but luckily he only got a bump on the leg. I sat him down, asked him if he could still move it up down left and right. He had tears in his eyes and it hurt but he was relatively calm. 

After making sure he was okay, I asked the shaken drivers for their info, which they gave to me. But then everything gets flipped upside down. I end up getting blamed for the accident, people start asking ME for credentials when I have absolutely no idea where this kid even came from. When I find out who his parents were, they refuse to speak to me and blame it all on me. The cops start asking ME questions and refuse to do anything about the older couple that nearly killed us both in the first place.

I laid there listening to my own heart beat afterwards. When I learned the weather was gonna be shitty all day I thought it would be the perfect time to catch up on missed sleep. 

_*Nope. *_

Instead of alarms, it was the sound of someone slamming on my bedroom door instead.


----------



## Punji (Mar 2, 2021)

Seems a lot of us don't sleep well!


----------



## zandelux (Mar 3, 2021)

Team insomnia, checking in!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 3, 2021)

An empty spot on the shelf isn't free storage space for overstock of whatever item is next to it. Also, ordering full cases of shit that's already on the shelf AND in the backstock room is pointless.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 3, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> An empty spot on the shelf isn't free storage space for overstock of whatever item is next to it. Also, ordering full cases of shit that's already on the shelf AND in the backstock room is pointless.



MY F***ING WORK OMG. They do this all the time and I'm not sure if the associate responsible for ordering them is just terrible at his job and no one notices, or if they're just idiots!

One thing that pisses me off too is that where I work, they have several empty shelves with no purpose at all. I'm the ONLY one that thinks "Hm, how about I take all of the stuff on the bottom shelf, that is also out of view from most customers, and move it up?

It starts actually selling the very next day whereas it sat unnoticed since I started working there last year. Now we're actually having a harder time keeping it in supply! Old people no longer have to shit themselves bending over to pick out their medical gauze or Metamucil!

Heaven forbid I try and use those extra shelves though, that just wouldn't make any sense at all!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> MY F***ING WORK OMG. They do this all the time and I'm not sure if the associate responsible for ordering them is just terrible at his job and no one notices, or if they're just idiots!
> 
> One thing that pisses me off too is that where I work, they have several empty shelves with no purpose at all. I'm the ONLY one that thinks "Hm, how about I take all of the stuff on the bottom shelf, that is also out of view from most customers, and move it up?
> 
> ...


SCANNER GO BRRRRRRR


----------



## Punji (Mar 3, 2021)

Sometimes I feel ignored.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 3, 2021)

Punji said:


> Sometimes I feel ignored.





Punji said:


> Sometimes I feel ignored.


Not this time.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 3, 2021)

Anyone know how to disassemble a Logitech mouse or the right cleaning method for the internals?  I ask because the scroll wheel's developed a tendency to go up when I scroll down and down when I scroll up.  The rest of the mouse works fine, but scroll wheels tend to be the first thing to break on the mice I use and I REALLY don't want to be buying a new mouse over just THIS issue.

I REALLY can't stand how THESE are what breaks first and not the actual mouse buttons.

(It's a G403 if it helps any, and I've seen a few pictures so I've got an understanding that I have to remove those two weird bumpers on the bottom first.  I have a backup mouse if things go wrong, I just can't feasibly do the repairs until the weekend so I figured I'd get extra input before I did it.)


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 3, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Anyone know how to disassemble a Logitech mouse or the right cleaning method for the internals?  I ask because the scroll wheel's developed a tendency to go up when I scroll down and down when I scroll up.  The rest of the mouse works fine, but scroll wheels tend to be the first thing to break on the mice I use and I REALLY don't want to be buying a new mouse over just THIS issue.
> 
> I REALLY can't stand how THESE are what breaks first and not the actual mouse buttons.
> 
> (It's a G403 if it helps any, and I've seen a few pictures so I've got an understanding that I have to remove those two weird bumpers on the bottom first.  I have a backup mouse if things go wrong, I just can't feasibly do the repairs until the weekend so I figured I'd get extra input before I did it.)


Did the mouse settings get inverted somehow?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 3, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Did the mouse settings get inverted somehow?


Not quite.  What'll happen is that it'll scroll properly for a while but then suddenly hiccup and go in the wrong direction.  It's more of a stutter than a true inversion.

That's what makes me think it's the physical parts that are screwed up somehow.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 3, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Not quite.  What'll happen is that it'll scroll properly for a while but then suddenly hiccup and go in the wrong direction.  It's more of a stutter than a true inversion.
> 
> That's what makes me think it's the physical parts that are screwed up somehow.



Stupid roller wheels! They always screw up!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

Just had to check my e-mail one last time before bed...
to find a notice saying I owe the government over 1k.

Why?
I don't know.
I didn't even make a living wage that year, I didn't break 20k and they're asking me for money back on a mistake they made?
You originally reported that you made 18,000 ish and after receiving documents, we've corrected it to be 18,800 ish. Because of this, we had to adjust x, y and z, and we somehow concluded that you owe us more than what was adjusted.

I didn't even get that much back on my tax returns!!!

I hate that I'm gonna have to waste my own free time to call about this on my next day off.
I hate that I'm probably gonna have to pay them back money I never even saw.

The biggest thing confusing me? I haven't worked for that company since early 2019 and I filed my taxes.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

Took some melatonin to help me sleep. Got 4 solid hours of uninterrupted nightmare. 

From 7-11 I couldn't even relax enough to pass out again. Just laid there in my own sweat until my alarm went off. 

So tired. Why do I bother even trying, man.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Took some melatonin to help me sleep. Got 4 solid hours of uninterrupted nightmare.
> 
> From 7-11 I couldn't even relax enough to pass out again. Just laid there in my own sweat until my alarm went off.
> 
> So tired. Why do I bother even trying, man.


*Hugs you tightly.*

Because the best any of  us can do is try. Just keep going at it and it will get better. if it doesn't at least you can look in the mirror and tell yourself you did your best.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Just had to check my e-mail one last time before bed...
> to find a notice saying I owe the government over 1k.
> 
> Why?
> ...



Probably a scam. The IRS usually doesn't send emails.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Probably a scam. The IRS usually doesn't send emails.


I'm in Canada. This email is legit and exists on my government account too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> This is something that happen to all rechargeable batteries. Batteries have a lifespan, yanno..


It is worse for some types than others. Some have a 'memory' effect which means they can degrade very rapidly depending how you use them:




__





						Memory effect - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> After almost a month of unplanned vacation time away, the Ex-coworker returned on the 25'th and has already put her two  week notice in after making it through one shift.
> 
> 
> *"Oh I have unbearable cramps during my period! It's a chronic illness!" *
> ...


Dang, thats rough for you but frankly it is probably better thtg she is gone. Clearly she is a chronic liar and has issues with responsibility. Not someone to trust with any kind of work.

Are you holding up ok?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Dang, thats rough for you but frankly it is probably better thag she is gone. Clearly she is a chrobic liar and has issues with responsibility. Not someone to trust with any kind of work.
> 
> Are you holding up ok?



I am holding up the same as I have been my whole life. 

People are avoiding me like I'm the plague at work now too. The liar is gone, we have a new cashier, but something tells me I'm about to get more bad news.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 4, 2021)

I just remembered a dream I had last night of my cat coming back. 
Damn.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Chomby said:


> I just remembered a dream I had last night of my cat coming back.
> Damn.


*I give you a long tight hug.*

It'll be okay. I Promise dear.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 4, 2021)

The unbreakable union of the free republics
Great Russia united forever.
Long live created by the will of the peoples
United, mighty Soviet Union!
Hail, our free Fatherland,
Friendship, peoples are a reliable stronghold!
Soviet banner, national banner
Let it lead from victory to victory!
Through the thunderstorms the sun of freedom shone for us,
And Lenin illuminated the great path for us.
We were raised by Stalin - to be loyal to the people
He inspired us to work and deeds.
Glory, the Fatherland is more free,
The happiness of peoples is a reliable stronghold!
Soviet banner, national banner
Let it lead from victory to victory!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 4, 2021)

Is anybody else getting a 502 Bad Gateway Error right now?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is anybody else getting a 502 Bad Gateway Error right now?



I believe it's a microfreeze. Usually fixes itself after a minute.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 4, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is anybody else getting a 502 Bad Gateway Error right now?


Yes on the main site


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I believe it's a microfreeze. Usually fixes itself after a minute.


It's been 10 minutes for me, and it's still not working.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 4, 2021)

Is no one communist?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It's been 10 minutes for me, and it's still not working.


That isn't good at all.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> That isn't good at all.


Update: I'm able to load pages again, but they load very slowly.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Update: I'm able to load pages again, but they load very slowly.


Thats better than nothing. I would leave the site Just incase it is a DDOS so Furries aren't overloading the servers.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> Is no one communist?



Fa is hosted in the United States so probably not a lot. I'm sure you'd be able to find some on the main site though.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 4, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> Is no one communist?


I'm a communist. Sorta.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 4, 2021)

*boops santo* TO GLORY THEN!


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 4, 2021)

I spent 2 years in Russia, it was interesting.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 4, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> Is no one communist?


Ecomarxist here. Studying political science at uni. 

Prolly not the most appropriate thread for this though.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 4, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is anybody else getting a 502 Bad Gateway Error right now?


Just been on the main site. Apparently it's a DDOS attack.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

"LIBERTY IS TRUTH, COMMUNISM IS DEATH. EMBRACE DEMOCRACY OR YOU WILL BE ERADICATED."~Liberty Prime.



https://imgur.com/l0RUcPF


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Ecomarxist here. Studying political science at uni.
> 
> Prolly not the most appropriate thread for this though.


I think you should get a refund on that education


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 4, 2021)

And... I'm unable to access any page again.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> And... I'm unable to access any page again.


Yeah, it's best to stay off. Dont want to add to the overload.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 4, 2021)

i am still perfectly fine


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

I hate being here. I want to leave NL already.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I hate being here. I want to leave NL already.


NL?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> NL?


Newfoundland.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Newfoundland.


Whats wrong with it?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Newfoundland.


That's a strange name for a place imo, however, I hope you move to a better place.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 4, 2021)

WAIT WHAT, i always wanted to go to Newfoundland! I hear it is nice there, can you describe it?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> WAIT WHAT, i always wanted to go to Newfoundland! I hear it is nice there, can you describe it?


Well, perhaps the main island. Where I am it's almost always gray. Religious community. And we're so isolated everything has to be shipped to us and they don't have all the brand's I like of course. 

The main island is pretty, has some awesome hospitality, but I haven't been to the main city.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Whats wrong with it?


Mainly I never wanted to move here in the first place. Covid forced me to move back in with family cause no job or money for rent. I tried to keep optimistic about getting things back on track and being able to save up. But the of course none of.those things are going as planned and I still have no way of replacing my stolen i.ds to even get a license.

Unless you have friends to hang out with or you think buying snacks from the drug store is fun, there's nothing else to do out here. 

I no longer have the privacy to enjoy my hobbies.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 4, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> Is no one communist?


Be careful there are those who may try and target you for politics.


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 4, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Be careful there are those who may try and target you for politics.


All too true here.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 4, 2021)

I swear, after dealing with panic attacks and/or any form of discomfort for so many years, any feeling of "good" or relief is like the best feeling in the world, like feeling good in of itself is like a stimulating euphoriant.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I swear, after dealing with panic attacks and/or any form of discomfort for so many years, any feeling of "good" or relief is like the best feeling in the world, like feeling good in of itself is like a stimulating euphoriant.



"A new* lease on life". I experience this almost every time I climb out of my 3 week depression.
Just try not to chase the high though...it could be the very thing that makes you crash right after. DX


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> "A second lease on life". I experience this almost every time I climb out of my 3 week depression.
> Just try not to chase the high though...it could be the very thing that makes you crash right after. DX


That's one of the many sucky parts, you cannot feel decent without feeling some sort of relapse or crash later, at least a lot of times, and not have any sort of consistency. I also feel like as my health and symptoms keep getting worse, the brief feelings of "euphoria" get more intense, and I get intense episodes of emotional attachment to certain things, like TV shows/movies, music, items, people/animals, etc, and cries of joy and/or sadness within the same hours. I'm don't even think I'm comfortable in any temperature climate anymore, like I don't know if I'm too hot or too cold a lot of times. For some people, life is a gift with nightmares to get through, but for me, life is a nightmare with rare gifts I'm led to believe that I do not deserve. I really wish I can be happy, a sense of belonging, and live in harmony with all love, peace, order and prosperity in every area that needs to be filled with, if not lifelong, but for extended periods of time. Alongside severe anxiety, I have developed a sort of mild depression with bpd symptoms that seemed to used to manifest as just moments of sadness and disappoint, but has since turned more and more into a chronic problem over the last year or so as I started to have more negative realizations about my whole life and bad experiences throughout as well as with a lot of people I've encountered or grew up with.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 5, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> That's one of the many sucky parts, you cannot feel decent without feeling some sort of relapse or crash later, at least a lot of times, and not have any sort of consistency. I also feel like as my health and symptoms keep getting worse, the brief feelings of "euphoria" get more intense, and I get intense episodes of emotional attachment to certain things, like TV shows/movies, music, items, people/animals, etc, and cries of joy and/or sadness within the same hours. I'm don't even think I'm comfortable in any temperature climate anymore, like I don't know if I'm too hot or too cold a lot of times. For some people, life is a gift with nightmares to get through, but for me, life is a nightmare with rare gifts I'm led to believe that I do not deserve. I really wish I can be happy, a sense of belonging, and live in harmony with all love, peace, order and prosperity in every area that needs to be filled with, if not lifelong, but for extended periods of time. Alongside severe anxiety, I have developed a sort of mild depression with bpd symptoms that seemed to used to manifest as just moments of sadness and disappoint, but has since turned more and more into a chronic problem over the last year or so as I started to have more negative realizations about my whole life and bad experiences throughout as well as with a lot of people I've encountered or grew up with.



I know! I just wish there was a way for me to feel CALM at least! It shouldn't have to be this constant tradeoff between exhausted and hopeless to "THANK YOU GOD FOR THIS MORSEL OF JOY" only to lose it in the next two hours.

I was clearly born in the wrong generation. I needed to be born just a bit later I think, when people finally address mental health needs and make life... actually _liveable_.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I know! I just wish there was a way for me to feel CALM at least! It shouldn't have to be this constant tradeoff between exhausted and hopeless to "THANK YOU GOD FOR THIS MORSEL OF JOY" only to lose it in the next two hours.
> 
> I was clearly born in the wrong generation. I needed to be born just a bit later I think, when people finally address mental health needs and make life... actually _liveable_.


Or before, where the practice of medicine wasn't predatory and greedy, and the state of the world would have had better stress management as well as the better ability to cope than nowadays. It's like mental illnesses and shitty medicine practice as well as healthcare has gotten more saturated since the last three decades. I know there's hearsay of effective alternative treatments and discoveries that were erased throughout recent history in favor of large predatory pharmaceutical practices and billion dollar industries where your health is treated merely as a business with or without effective treatments.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 5, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> Is no one communist?


Unfortunately there are still people dumb enough to embrace that absolute cosmic failure


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 5, 2021)

Update 3 on the ear thing:

Saw the ENT.  Turns out my ear was so plugged with "gunk" (yes, they didn't even call it "earwax" or by the technical term for earwax, they just called it gunk) that the antibiotics from last week weren't going all the way in.

After they cleaned it out.... turns out I have an issue with my middle ear, and possibly a Eustachian tube dysfunction, after all.  So we're back on the antibiotics.

That, and they're having me do about 50 million things to deal with nosebleed issues because apparently I've got a dry nose.  Guys, I'm not a dog.

(Stupid tube!  You make me hear bad!)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 5, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Update 3 on the ear thing:
> 
> Saw the ENT.  Turns out my ear was so plugged with "gunk" (yes, they didn't even call it "earwax" or by the technical term for earwax, they just called it gunk) that the antibiotics from last week weren't going all the way in.
> 
> ...


*Hugs you tightly.*

There isn't much I can do to assist with this as I'm not a medical professional, but the best thing I can do is try and gib hugs. ;3


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Well, perhaps the main island. Where I am it's almost always gray. Religious community. And we're so isolated everything has to be shipped to us and they don't have all the brand's I like of course.
> 
> The main island is pretty, has some awesome hospitality, but I haven't been to the main city.


St John's is a lovely little city. 

Time in NL was some of the best time of my life.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 6, 2021)

I hate the shred of me that still wants for my parents. Like I overall despise them and am repulsed by them and what they did to me.
Like they have no excuse either there is no realm where any circumstances would have made a number of the things done to me forgivable or me able to actually communicate with and be around them.

it hurts to know that I feel that way overwhelmingly towards them because I shouldn’t have to. It hurts to hate myself for still having a small part of me wanting for them. It hurts knowing a large part of my issues like inability to sleep is thanks to them the nightmares the touch aversion the inabilities to express myself properly even to others since I’ll instead shell myself up.

I don’t want to do it anymore I’m tired physically emotionally mentally I just want it all to be dulled at least because it all just hurts.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 6, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> I hate the shred of me that still wants for my parents. Like I overall despise them and am repulsed by them and what they did to me.
> Like they have no excuse either there is no realm where any circumstances would have made a number of the things done to me forgivable or me able to actually communicate with and be around them.
> 
> it hurts to know that I feel that way overwhelmingly towards them because I shouldn’t have to. It hurts to hate myself for still having a small part of me wanting for them. It hurts knowing a large part of my issues like inability to sleep is thanks to them the nightmares the touch aversion the inabilities to express myself properly even to others since I’ll instead shell myself up.
> ...


While I dont know exactly what you're going through I understand the importance of family. It's just a normal human thing to be close with those who raised us despite how flawed they may be. That want to be with them is normal, and the longing for it is reasonable. 

I dont know what they are like. but I know if I had a kid I would want to see them all the time, despite any misgivings between us. I'm sorry though about the problems that you say are caused by them. If you ever wanna vein further just come and talk to me. I'd love to lend you my ear :3


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> While I dont know exactly what you're going through I understand the importance of family. It's just a normal human thing to be close with those who raised us despite how flawed they may be. That want to be with them is normal, and the longing for it is reasonable.
> 
> I dont know what they are like. but I know if I had a kid I would want to see them all the time, despite any misgivings between us. I'm sorry though about the problems that you say are caused by them. If you ever wanna vein further just come and talk to me. I'd love to lend you my ear :3


<3 <3 <3

Thank you but some of the stuff is quite messed up. Like my Uncle and grandfather being pedophiles, and also having accumulated large amounts of money in ways that one shouldn't. And these being things my parents are aware of because they kind of outed that to me when I was trying to explain to them back when we still talked about my ptsd and they thought it was related to that and tried speeding past it with a "oh that stuff when you and your cousin where kids, we know about that." when I was talking about an event from the Navy. 
I mean hell there were other things too like how they used to ground us for 3+ months at a time with no stimulation and just assignments like writing the same phrase over and over and then tasks around the house before returning to our room to do more writing or just sit in the quite. It was something they jokingly called reprogramming and was a way to kind of get me and my siblings to do as and what they please among other things since it is a strategy that especially in young kids will reinforce what is desired into them,

Like.... its just sad and yeah my head is messed up and I am just tired and yeah.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 6, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> <3 <3 <3
> 
> Thank you but some of the stuff is quite messed up. Like my Uncle and grandfather being pedophiles, and also having accumulated large amounts of money in ways that one shouldn't. And these being things my parents are aware of because they kind of outed that to me when I was trying to explain to them back when we still talked about my ptsd and they thought it was related to that and tried speeding past it with a "oh that stuff when you and your cousin where kids, we know about that." when I was talking about an event from the Navy.
> I mean hell there were other things too like how they used to ground us for 3+ months at a time with no stimulation and just assignments like writing the same phrase over and over and then tasks around the house before returning to our room to do more writing or just sit in the quite. It was something they jokingly called reprogramming and was a way to kind of get me and my siblings to do as and what they please among other things since it is a strategy that especially in young kids will reinforce what is desired into them,
> ...


It's okay to be tired. Especially if you went through those things. Just know you have us.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 6, 2021)

I HATE FROZEN CAMBER BOLTS!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 6, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I HATE FROZEN CAMBER BOLTS!


What is that?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What is that?



Pain in the butt car parts.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

First world problem I know, but in this tabletop match of Warhammer 40,000 9th edition my Lord of Contagion is about to join Papa Nurgle's happy garden of death. First matches for novices in these games are fucking brutal.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 6, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> <3 <3 <3
> 
> Thank you but some of the stuff is quite messed up. Like my Uncle and grandfather being pedophiles, and also having accumulated large amounts of money in ways that one shouldn't. And these being things my parents are aware of because they kind of outed that to me when I was trying to explain to them back when we still talked about my ptsd and they thought it was related to that and tried speeding past it with a "oh that stuff when you and your cousin where kids, we know about that." when I was talking about an event from the Navy.
> I mean hell there were other things too like how they used to ground us for 3+ months at a time with no stimulation and just assignments like writing the same phrase over and over and then tasks around the house before returning to our room to do more writing or just sit in the quite. It was something they jokingly called reprogramming and was a way to kind of get me and my siblings to do as and what they please among other things since it is a strategy that especially in young kids will reinforce what is desired into them,
> ...


To be sure, that is a lot of unsavory stuff they put you through. We dont get to chose our first family (blood relatives), and as much as we may want to cut them out there are threads of attachment that are difficult to sever regardless.

You do get to chose your second family, the friends you meet along the way. Some would argue they are a truer family as their ties are not forced by direct relation or dependent upon anything other than respect and compassion. You got us and if you ever want to talk or unload, you know where to find me.


----------



## Punji (Mar 6, 2021)

Blood of the covenant, baby! They're not your family, just your genes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 6, 2021)

You don't get to play the victim and whine about "punching down" when you post defamatory nonsense about people with larger social media accounts and get called out on it. One does not spare the biting fly simply because it is small.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 7, 2021)

Gentle suggestion - if you "friend" and message someone on Facebook with the intent of any sort of "relationship" with them, you  might want to actually look at their profile first.  

You know, find information about things that might be important, like whether or not they're even single, or available, or interested.

Also. . .don't start off by being really self-loathing and depressed about your life.  It definitely kills conversation.

I've had like five of those kinds of messages this week.


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 7, 2021)

this forum clearly needs rants & raves back... c'mon moderators, voice dat shit to the administrators. make it happen


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 7, 2021)

I thought I would be happy having a different station play while at work. But they turned it to an acoustic cover station and I hate it.

One half.sounds like Billie Eilish had a child with a mumble rapper and the other just screams to try and prove how passionate they are whilst trying to not sound winded as they skip over half of the song.

Have you heard an acoustic version of hit my baby one more time? I have, and it fucking sucks.

XDDD *me, stupid phone...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

So a few days ago I saw a thread that in reality wasn't 'bad' but it was pretty much asking for people to make friends with this one person and this person was only asking for women friends, not male friends. I wasn't really too offended I just wanted to try and interject a small amount to try and ease the possible backlash the maker would go through once people started to talk on that thread. But it didn't much work.
I understand situations like that can be difficult because everybody has their own feelings, especially when it comes to having and making friends. I know that I was scared the first time I joined FAF. I didn't know how friendly people would be or if they liked me and a whole list of other things. But.. I just dont want them to be upset or displeased with their experience since I've had so much fun meeting people on here. I.. I just feel like I've failed, I needed to do butter but I dont know how.
People keep coming to me and telling me how much of a nice guy I am, how I dont start fights, but I couldn't help this person on their first day. I guess I just don't really know what to do about it.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> So a few days ago I saw a thread that in reality wasn't 'bad' but it was pretty much asking for people to make friends with this one person and this person was only asking for women friends, not male friends. I wasn't really too offended I just wanted to try and interject a small amount to try and ease the possible backlash the maker would go through once people started to talk on that thread. But it didn't much work.
> I understand situations like that can be difficult because everybody has their own feelings, especially when it comes to having and making friends. I know that I was scared the first time I joined FAF. I didn't know how friendly people would be or if they liked me and a whole list of other things. But.. I just dont want them to be upset or displeased with their experience since I've had so much fun meeting people on here. I.. I just feel like I've failed, I needed to do butter but I dont know how.
> People keep coming to me and telling me how much of a nice guy I am, how I dont start fights, but I couldn't help this person on their first day. I guess I just don't really know what to do about it.


Daww, it's sweet of you to be so concerned about how others are doing. You did good! That thread would have gone way worse without you.

If you are still concerned about how they are feeling, you could try starting a private conversation with them. Generally people like when others take initiative to show friendliness towards them, especially new and unconfident people.
Shit happens. Sometimes people run into negative experiences, but those experiences are perfectly bearable if there's positivity to compensate for it. You can just give that positivity.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Daww, it's sweet of you to be so concerned about how others are doing. You did good! That thread would have gone way worse without you.
> 
> If you are still concerned about how they are feeling, you could try starting a private conversation with them. Generally people like when others take initiative to show friendliness towards them, especially new and unconfident people.
> Shit happens. Sometimes people run into negative experiences, but those experiences are perfectly bearable if there's positivity to compensate for it. You can just give that positivity.


Thank you very much. I would quite like to go to their DMs and try and help if I can, but I dont know how that would be taken. I dont wish to intrude ya know?

I've had people get mad at me for sending DMs and I dont wanna make it worse.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thank you very much. I would quite like to go to their DMs and try and help if I can, but I dont know how that would be taken. I dont wish to intrude ya know?


You can do it softly, gauge their interest in conversation with a simple "Hey! How are you doing?", go onwards based on their response.



ssaannttoo said:


> I've had people get mad at me for sending DMs and I dont wanna make it worse.


I don't think there's much of a risk of that in this situation. And even if it happens, it's a very mild kind of annoyance at best. While it's a shame if they get mad at you, I don't think anyone will actually be hurt by you trying to show kindness towards them. The potential benefits outweigh the risks IMO.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I don't think there's much of a risk of that in this situation. And even if it happens, it's a very mild kind of annoyance at best. While it's a shame if they get mad at you, I don't think anyone will actually be hurt by you trying to show kindness towards them. The potential benefits outweigh the risks IMO.


Then lets see how this will go :3


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Then lets see how this will go :3


Best of luck! I don't think you'll need it though.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Best of luck! I don't think you'll need it though.


You're too nice! Thank you!! :3

*Hugs you tightly.*


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You're too nice! Thank you!! :3
> 
> *Hugs you tightly.*


You are nice yourself and deserve niceness back! *hugs back*


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 8, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> You are nice yourself and deserve niceness back! *hugs back*


Agreed *hugs @ssaannttoo *


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've had people get mad at me for sending DMs and I dont wanna make it worse.


Some people are like that. Unwanted/unwarranted DM's can be annoying or the like depending on the situation. Personally though I love DM's.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Some people are like that. Unwanted/unwarranted DM's can be annoying or the like depending on the situation. Personally though I love DM's.


I will make sure to send you lots then :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I will make sure to send you lots then :3


Oh. Oh my..

_blushes_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 8, 2021)

Well, I am most certainly never getting a compact car again.  SUVs on up from here on out.

On the way back from my vaccination yesterday, I slowed down for a light that was turning red.  Got rear-ended.  Guy tried to actually evade, given his right front hit my back left.  Thing is... back left is also where the gas cap is, the car trunk now has about 10% less space and is no longer properly sealed, and the fender got shoved into the tire.  Got it to the body shop half a mile up the road (and OH BOY is the sound of fender rubbing against tire a LOUD sound) without leaking fluids.  Thought the repair would be a few thousand - an amount I can technically cover given I was trying to save to pay off my student loans.  But already this morning, they're telling me it's most likely a total loss.

This car's served me about 7-8 years.  I was hoping it'd serve me longer.    But now I know that the cars with good gas mileage can't take a hit worth a damn.  (Other car was a Subaru and it had like a paint scrape and a slight fender crack.)

(My family's actually overly accommodating to the point of not letting me spend my own money on these sorts of things, so I won't need financial help.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 8, 2021)

Let's try applying for jobs in a third country. [:


----------



## Play3r (Mar 8, 2021)

Beep!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 8, 2021)

Cra has an average 45 minute waiting time...
probably because it keeps getting hacked every fucking week...
Ugh...


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 8, 2021)

I have been on the phone for so long that I've gone over my minute limit for the entire month. :')
And I'm still on hold.

Edit: So the lady helped me how she could before transferring me over to the tech department because I can't physically pay this debt on their broken ass website.
Estimated wait time? TWO HOURS. *Hangs up*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 8, 2021)

I just got randomly banned from RP nation for "posting a +18 erotic" roleplay, when I didn't even mention that anything would be erotic . I am a versatile roleplayer, I don't like smut. I just like to build up romance.

I don't even remember the first "warning", but the second was last year over a fucking Warhammer 40,000 roleplay. What the fuck does that have to do with me offering one on one roleplays where we just agree to a plot? I said NOTHING about erotic roleplays, all I said was "if you have kinks we can negotiate".


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 8, 2021)

For the record. I don't even like sexual roleplays, I just wanted to roleplay with someone who is an adult and actually would actually try to roleplay. Fucking excuse me for not wanting to roleplay with shit that I grew out of like Naruto, I like to be my own characters and have serious roleplays. I just cannot find a decent roleplay site, (not talking about here, but one that is for like paragraphs) for my style of roleplaying. I don't even like most kinks, but I am just trying to be open minded.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

Player said:


> Beep!


Boop


----------



## Play3r (Mar 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Boop


Pop


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

Player said:


> Pop


Pip


----------



## Play3r (Mar 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Pip


piplup.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

Player said:


> piplup.


Pen pineapple apple pen


----------



## Play3r (Mar 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Pen pineapple apple pen


no


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

Player said:


> no


yes :}


----------



## Punji (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm cold, tired, and bored.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

Punji said:


> I'm cold, tired, and bored.


*Sits on you.*

No longer cold or bored, But you're still tired... I dont know how to help that.


----------



## Punji (Mar 10, 2021)

Also my kidney hurts.



ssaannttoo said:


> *Sits on you.*
> 
> No longer cold or bored, But you're still tired... I dont know how to help that.


Cuddle me and solve all three!


----------



## Play3r (Mar 10, 2021)

B


Punji said:


> Cuddle me and solve all three!


e caeful, his hugs are deadly!


----------



## Punji (Mar 10, 2021)

Player said:


> Be careful, his hugs are deadly!


The only thing deadly about my hugs is denying me them


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> For the record. I don't even like sexual roleplays, I just wanted to roleplay with someone who is an adult and actually would actually try to roleplay. Fucking excuse me for not wanting to roleplay with shit that I grew out of like Naruto, I like to be my own characters and have serious roleplays. I just cannot find a decent roleplay site, (not talking about here, but one that is for like paragraphs) for my style of roleplaying. I don't even like most kinks, but I am just trying to be open minded.



That's rough buddy.
*have a virtual hug*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 10, 2021)

Punji said:


> The only thing deadly about my hugs is denying me them


*fear*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 10, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> That's rough buddy.
> *have a virtual hug*



Yeah,then again the forum is filled with people who want fandom stuff and I do a lot of OC work. I prefer forging my own narrative.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 10, 2021)

My dad might have bowel cancer.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 11, 2021)

Friend passed away today.
Sad and pissed off.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 11, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Friend passed away today.
> Sad and pissed off.


Aww, sorry to hear Boro._ gives a big hug_
If ya need to talk, I'm here to listen in.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Aww, sorry to hear Boro._ gives a big hug_
> If ya need to talk, I'm here to listen in.



Thanks. I don't talk much, though. I bottle it up.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 11, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Thanks. I don't talk much, though. I bottle it up.


Heck sorry to hear about your loss.
And I know most the time those who bottle up can't help it, but do try and find someone to talk to candidly about this if to just help you process it and maybe feel some sense of closure.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 11, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Thanks. I don't talk much, though. I bottle it up.


Lucy is right on that and can attest from experience. Talk to a loved one, a friend, even use me as a cheap substitute if you want. Holding things in can hurt you more in the long run


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 12, 2021)

In school they teached us a lot of different things of varying levels of importance. One of the big things that I always thought really helped was health class. They taught us how to drive, do CPR, taught us about STDs things we needed to look out for, how to be aware of gangs.
But one thing they didn't teach us, and I whole heartily believe should be added expecially in the digital world, is how to talk somebody down from suicide. IRL I've had one or two friends talk about it, and I just do my best to refer them to another person in the school building who's job it is to help people who feel that way. But, what if they need "Immediate treatment" In the way they teach us CPR. What if online people don't live in the same country and therefor dont have the same suicide help lines we do here in the US? I know that process is a very delicate one and I probably shouldn't be the one doing it, but I feel it is necessary to know just a little bit to help tide the person over until they can get professional help. 
I just try to do my best to let them know that they are still worth it, but I dont know if that is the best course of action. I guess I just want to know what I should do to best preserve their life.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> In school they teached us a lot of different things of varying levels of importance. One of the big things that I always thought really helped was health class. They taught us how to drive, do CPR, taught us about STDs things we needed to look out for, how to be aware of gangs.
> But one thing they didn't teach us, and I whole heartily believe should be added expecially in the digital world, is how to talk somebody down from suicide. IRL I've had one or two friends talk about it, and I just do my best to refer them to another person in the school building who's job it is to help people who feel that way. But, what if they need "Immediate treatment" In the way they teach us CPR. What if online people don't live in the same country and therefor dont have the same suicide help lines we do here in the US? I know that process is a very delicate one and I probably shouldn't be the one doing it, but I feel it is necessary to know just a little bit to help tide the person over until they can get professional help.
> I just try to do my best to let them know that they are still worth it, but I dont know if that is the best course of action. I guess I just want to know what I should do to best preserve their life.


Couldn't agree more. I have had friends going through depression and I myself had years in middle school and high school where I was self harming and suicidal. I had little knowledge of how to to reach out, cope, or understand what was happening to myself and no one knew how to reach me or help me. I have heard too many stories of others like myself who didnt make it out the other side.
Having a more proactive and less stigmatizing approach to teaching about mental illness would help and save many people.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> In school they teached us a lot of different things of varying levels of importance. One of the big things that I always thought really helped was health class. They taught us how to drive, do CPR, taught us about STDs things we needed to look out for, how to be aware of gangs.
> But one thing they didn't teach us, and I whole heartily believe should be added expecially in the digital world, is how to talk somebody down from suicide. IRL I've had one or two friends talk about it, and I just do my best to refer them to another person in the school building who's job it is to help people who feel that way. But, what if they need "Immediate treatment" In the way they teach us CPR. What if online people don't live in the same country and therefor dont have the same suicide help lines we do here in the US? I know that process is a very delicate one and I probably shouldn't be the one doing it, but I feel it is necessary to know just a little bit to help tide the person over until they can get professional help.
> I just try to do my best to let them know that they are still worth it, but I dont know if that is the best course of action. I guess I just want to know what I should do to best preserve their life.



I remember here we only had one teacher brave enough to go over the signs of someone who may be feeling suicidal. Like giving their stuff away for free. Not just "they'll probably be sad a lot". 

But I feel like teaching kids to actively try and coerce them out of it is a lot of pressure. Especially if they fail.

not saying it's worse to try, but I imagine almost all school teachers lack this sort of degree or experience to properly teach it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I remember here we only had one teacher brave enough to go over the signs of someone who may be feeling suicidal. Like giving their stuff away for free. Not just "they'll probably be sad a lot".
> 
> But I feel like teaching kids to actively try and coerce them out of it is a lot of pressure. Especially if they fail.
> 
> not saying it's worse to try, but I imagine almost all school teachers lack this sort of degree or experience to properly teach it.


While I agree with that, I think it would be helpful on how we should act. Like we shouldn't brush it off, but things that are generally better than others. As I said we should refer them to get assistance, like CPR. We're only there to help with emergency situations but as soon as somebody who knows what's going on comes in and helps.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 12, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> My dad might have bowel cancer.



Was this found with a colonoscopy screening?

As someone who deals with this as well the important thing is any polyp is removed completely, and even if said polyp is cancerous, it can be quite well managed with follow up screenings.

Here's hoping your dad found it early.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 12, 2021)

Some waste of oxygen brazenly consumed my lunch at work today. They ate the vegetables, eggs, and sausages but had the audacity to leave the rice behind. When I confronted the entire shop about it, absolutely no one knew what I was talking about. One idiot even suggested that I must've eaten the lunch and just "forgotten" that I did.

This right here is why I do not get close to coworkers and why I'm aggressively saving and investing 45% of my income so that I can hopefully leave this sociopathic nightmare behind when I hit 45. Everything about the modern "job" is anathema to my existence and overall happiness.

I hope that person's car throws a rod. If they are so pathetically poor that they can't feed themselves for a day then they sure as hell won't have enough money to fix that.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 12, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Some waste of oxygen brazenly consumed my lunch at work today. They ate the vegetables, eggs, and sausages but had the audacity to leave the rice behind. When I confronted the entire shop about it, absolutely no one knew what I was talking. One idiot even suggested that I must've eaten the lunch and just "forgotten" that I did.
> 
> This right here is why I do not get close to coworkers and why I'm aggressively saving and investing 45% of my income so that I can hopefully leave this sociopathic nightmare behind when I hit 45. Everything about the modern "job" is anathema to my existence and overall happiness.
> 
> I hope that person's car throws a rod. If they are so pathetically poor that they can't feed themselves for a day then they sure as hell won't have enough money to fix that.


I would have kept my mouth shut and loaded my next lunch with castor oil. Then I would steal all the toilet paper from the bathroom. But I'm an asshole.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 12, 2021)

*rolls eyes grumbling*
I thought the false flag that people tried flying was gone but saw some people trying to fly it alongside that dumb 4chan transphobic op (yes the op itself is transphobic as that was the point of it at the start. Like not going into the nuances of it ill say as I’ve said before not wanting to date trans is one thing to try and other and invalidate as the reason is another) known as “super straights”.

what I saw was people trying to resurrect the invalidation of trans individuals by trying to call them “transtrenders” which is a nonexistent thing like shits not a trend or a phase and is transphobic and an attempt to be invalidating.

*grumbles* freaking numpty headed nonces


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 12, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> *rolls eyes grumbling*
> I thought the false flag that people tried flying was gone but saw some people trying to fly it alongside that dumb 4chan transphobic op (yes the op itself is transphobic as that was the point of it at the start. Like not going into the nuances of it ill say as I’ve said before not wanting to date trans is one thing to try and other and invalidate as the reason is another) known as “super straights”.
> 
> what I saw was people trying to resurrect the invalidation of trans individuals by trying to call them “transtrenders” which is a nonexistent thing like shits not a trend or a phase and is transphobic and an attempt to be invalidating.
> ...



It's annoying how quickly the original message of the initial movement is lost. 

People should be allowed to question and explore themselves without such ridiculous stigma/backlash. For some people it might be a curiosity: they'll explore, try different clothes and do different things, but in the end they might like what they used to have. That's their journey. For some people it's much more than that, but they'll never get the opportunity to discover themselves if people keep acting like shitty parents that 'insist they know what's best for their child'.

TLDR; people be cunts, yo.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)

>Puts out RP request on furry RP site about one of my witches shrinking someone with magic.

>"Do you do slice of life with no powers?"

WTF?

At which point did you read my RP request and think "gee he wants to do zootopia?"

What part of 'witches shrinking your character with magic' did I not make clear?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh my FUCKING god. This chafing on the upper side of my right foot is annoying as hell. I've added some aloe vera and bandaids, but I have plans for the weekend for crying out loud. Wouldn't be that much of an issue if I didn't walk constantly for 8-9 hours a day at work. 

GRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh my FUCKING god. This chafing on the upper side of my right foot is annoying as hell. I've added some aloe vera and bandaids, but I have plans for the weekend for crying out loud. Wouldn't be that much of an issue if I didn't walk constantly for 8-9 hours a day at work.
> 
> GRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> View attachment 104442


The wolf with the cross around his neck, who's the character?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> The wolf with the cross around his neck, who's the character?


His name's Amarok. Have a large sticker pack on Telegram.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 13, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> This mythological creature called cancel culture is such a flaccid cop out for what is going on. Like people calling the Dr.Seuss publishing company ending production of certain books with some poor taste imagery within them cancel culture is so moronic.
> Like this is that free market thing people talk about as a private company is making their own choice to do what they want with the product they control and produce.
> Or hearing people calling the Potato Head stuff cancel culture is so flat because again it is a private company doing this.
> 
> ...


I agree, we should make sure there's a safety net so people don't lose their jobs that support their families, or get de-platformed by those same people.



P.S. It's only "mythical" because it doesn't happen to you, and I presume you side with those people as well, which would make the most sense.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 13, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Was this found with a colonoscopy screening?
> 
> As someone who deals with this as well the important thing is any polyp is removed completely, and even if said polyp is cancerous, it can be quite well managed with follow up screenings.
> 
> Here's hoping your dad found it early.



He has been for a colonoscopy. They removed a polyp for testing but they seem optimistic that it isn't cancerous.

I'm really worried because my dad is my best friend and I don't know what I'll do. He's only in his mid sixties and I'm in no way prepared for the possibility of losing him.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 13, 2021)

For the past decade my mother has been having back issues, and despite many surgeries and therapies, she still experiences pain that makes it very difficult to do things she used to do all the time. She's on pain medication constantly, and I feel bad seeing her laying down most of the time, inactive, when she still has a lot of years ahead of her.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 13, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> He has been for a colonoscopy. They removed a polyp for testing but they seem optimistic that it isn't cancerous.
> 
> I'm really worried because my dad is my best friend and I don't know what I'll do. He's only in his mid sixties and I'm in no way prepared for the possibility of losing him.



I understand the worry, I had one very big polyp that turned out to be cancerous when I went for my first procedure (I have to go every 1-2 years and every time they keep finding more)

It is quite manageable though, polyps take a very long time to get big enough to penetrate the colon wall and effect lymph nodes that  spread elsewhere in the body, the important thing is the growth was removed completely.
Colonoscopy screening at that point just turns into preventative matenience to remove any new growth that occurs if a high rate of recurrence is seen.

Your dad's in good hands that he found out early on


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 13, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I agree, we should make sure there's a safety net so people don't lose their jobs that support their families, or get de-platformed by those same people.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's only "mythical" because it doesn't happen to you, and I presume you side with those people as well, which would make the most sense.


Okay in the recent days examples that people have cried “cancel culture” how is that the case?
A company in a free market doing as it desires is not cancel culture that’s capitalism.

Heck and much of the other stuff is the consequences of one’s actions to include doubling down on said actions. Like is it a surprise in 2021 that a high profile person gets the axe for publicly espousing some bigoted anti Semitic nonsense?

And imo the bigger issue to worry about is the lack of competition in stuff like social media btw since monopolies controlling those spaces that are so massive they are like common public areas at this point is no bueno.


----------



## Filter (Mar 13, 2021)

"Cancel culture" is nothing new. As far as I can tell, it's as old as civilization. Behave in socially unacceptable ways, depending on whatever your contemporary culture deems unacceptable, and risk forfeiting your social status. At least if you get cancelled today, you're unlikely to be literally burned at the stake.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 13, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My problem is when cancel culture is literally a means of repressing dissent. Like, yeah corporations can do whatever they want with their products, but when you fire innocent people for just not liking their political ideals then it becomes a problem. I have not forgotten by AOC's "let's have a list of everyone who voted for Trump" and their website that targeted his financial benefactors.
> 
> Also, before anyone says anything. Yes this is a vent. I was scared for my family because we all voted for Trump when AOC said that. That website that tracks his financers didn't help matters. Witchunting would scare anyone.


In the words of others before me at varying times, let us not get political, or bring politics into this.

As well as there is other information that is lacking from this post and a misrepresentation of matters, but that is far as I will scratch that particular topic because again it is outright politics.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> In the words of others before me at varying times, let us not get political, or bring politics into this.
> 
> As well as there is other information that is lacking from this post and a misrepresentation of matters, but that is far as I will scratch that particular topic because again it is outright politics.



Not really, my problem isn't the potatohead thing or even Dr.Seuss books. (Which I was a fan of.) My problem is when people use these as tools to ruin the lives of others. You're right in that if Hasbro or Scholastic want to take things off the shelves it's within their IP in doing so, hell Relic did it with DOW 3 sucking. But I am worried when this turns into "canceling" the livelihood of innocent people.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 13, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I would have kept my mouth shut and loaded my next lunch with castor oil. Then I would steal all the toilet paper from the bathroom. But I'm an asshole.


That is devious, underhanded, and cruel.......I love it


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 13, 2021)

@Lucyfur

@Lupus Et Revertetur

My personal feelings about cancel culture aside, can we _not _attract the wrath of a certain pink-feathered forum entity by keeping these sorts of discussions to DMs, Discord servers, or in the comment sections on people's personal profiles?

We've already lost multiple good threads to the political stuff.

Not trying to lose this one.

Thanks.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 13, 2021)

ASTA said:


> @Lucyfur
> 
> @Lupus Et Revertetur
> 
> ...


The topic isn’t political until people bring politics into it as cancel culture is a social thing that sure like literally anything else can have political talking points if we bring it there.

A private companies choices are a capitalist move that at the core is to make them more money or protect them from losing money. If an individual loses their job for being racist phobic bigoted etc on social media that company is making the move to save from the bad press of keeping them on payroll to preserve their economic power or in cases boost it.

that however isn’t cancel culture that’s consequences. Like let’s say someone does something vile in their private life and it comes out is it cancel culture if their employ friends and such distance from them or is it repercussions for doing something vile?


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 13, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Ah yes, the usual alphabet schtick that totally isn't hyperbolically used to take people's talking points out of context, and/or falsify everything about them. Yeah, companies are afraid of losing money, but corporate virtue signaling wouldn't be a big issue if would stop cancelling others and their stances that aren't strictly blue voter pandering.


Come now drop the politics like mentioning blue voters and such.

And the alphabet schtick? No idea what that means.

but uh yeah a lot of the cases I see where people got “canceled” it’s been because they said racist bigoted phobic etc type stuff on their social media. Like that’s not politics that’s just the fruits of their actions.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 13, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> but uh yeah a lot of the cases I see where people got “canceled” it’s been because they said racist bigoted phobic etc type stuff on their social media. Like that’s not politics that’s just the fruits of their actions.


Only according to your standards, most definitely. Watch any youtuber you do not agree with fundamentally, and you'll still say it's justifiable that they had action taken for their platform, guaranteed.


>pretending cancel culture wasn't political or politically motivated from the start of your bait to discussion.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 14, 2021)

I wasted all of my minutes trying to contact the CRA about the money I owe and failed to get through.
But on the bright side, they just went and took it from my account today!
...
My vent is that I'm not 1116 dollars poorer and wasted my minutes for nothing. 
I seriously hope my returns from this year will even things out. OTL
I'm on such a good streak with my savings and I don't wanna mess this up.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I wasted all of my minutes trying to contact the CRA about the money I owe and failed to get through.
> But on the bright side, they just went and took it from my account today!
> ...
> My vent is that I'm not 1116 dollars poorer and wasted my minutes for nothing.
> ...


I'm not familiar with CRA practices regarding adjudicating and explaining matters to them, but you try contacting them via e-mail or trying seeing if the contact section of their site has a chat section where you could talk to an agent.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 14, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm not familiar with CRA practices regarding adjudicating and explaining matters to them, but you try contacting them via e-mail or trying seeing if the contact section of their site has a chat section where you could talk to an agent.



There is none. No e-mail and no live chat agents. Only phone. :/ 
That's why it's so stressful.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 14, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Only according to your standards, most definitely. Watch any youtuber you do not agree with fundamentally, and you'll still say it's justifiable that they had action taken for their platform, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> >pretending cancel culture wasn't political or politically motivated from the start of your bait to discussion.


Please stop assuming I was venting political stuff and “baiting”
What I was talking about was what talking heads like The Quartering and Ben Shapiro have called cancel culture of late which has been in the realm of the examples I lead off with which is private entities doing as they desire with their IP.
This is from sports mascots and brand mascots to cutting production of certain content like books. 
like these weren’t canceled this was private companies making the choice they most likely felt was most profitable for them at this point now.

hope that clarifies where my thought train was for my initial post on this topic when I was venting about how dumb it is.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't go eating your sadness away again
But it fills the void! 
The only void it's filling is your arteries! 
*Nomnomnom* TwT


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Don't go eating your sadness away again
> But it fills the void!
> The only void it's filling is your arteries!
> *Nomnomnom* TwT



There is something that is called eating yourself to death you know. You need to find purpose, find solace. Not stuff your gut.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> There is something that is called eating yourself to death you know. You need to find purpose, find solace. Not stuff your gut.



Like_ what? _
I'm already drawing in between crying and eating and listening to music. I can't do much more than that.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Like_ what? _
> I'm already drawing in between crying and eating and listening to music. I can't do much more than that.



You probably won't want me to say church. So I'll get more down to earth with you. Go outside, find friends to talk to and go out with. Perhaps spend time with your pets or talk to your parents about subjects you like. Maybe try to find some sort of support group or get into community help groups? There's plenty of things you can do rather than eating yourself to ill health.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 15, 2021)

Metamucil


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You probably won't want me to say church. So I'll get more down to earth with you. Go outside, find friends to talk to and go out with. Perhaps spend time with your pets or talk to your parents about subjects you like. Maybe try to find some sort of support group or get into community help groups? There's plenty of things you can do rather than eating yourself to ill health.



I promise you I'm nowhere near 600lbs. XD But thank you for being concerned. 

I've tried looking for therapy but anything that I need is gonna cost me a fortune. When I lived in the city it was about 250 + tax for a 45 minute session. I don't know how worse it's gonna be here, where people are so cheap they can't be bothered to advertise outside of Facebook. 

I'm currently trying to save up so that I can possibly open the doors for better opportunities, but there's no guarantee I'll keep a hold of any of this money. CRA is just a taste. Next thing I know I'll get breached again and not be able to regain access to my account 'cause my ID's were stolen years ago and I need one of those ID's to replace the ones that are missing. 

I don't have any new or exciting games to play. It's especially difficult to make new friends when I have nothing to say. When I do try, it always ends up being an exhausting process that involves me being spotting red flags and dropping people that are toxic like flies. Disappointment. I tend to remember things too well. Not photographic, but enough to piss me off because I keep remembering all of this useless info. So just about any social group I've tried to make friends with has ended in a failure that haunts me for the rest of my life.

I hate going to work where it's nothing but shitty coworkers causing drama so they can flex and peck at each other.
I'm broken.
It would be nice to just be able to hit a pause button once in a while.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I promise you I'm nowhere near 600lbs. XD But thank you for being concerned.
> 
> I've tried looking for therapy but anything that I need is gonna cost me a fortune. When I lived in the city it was about 250 + tax for a 45 minute session. I don't know how worse it's gonna be here, where people are so cheap they can't be bothered to advertise outside of Facebook.
> 
> ...



It seems like you have high anxiety. I would seriously advice procuring a scheduled time of break for yourself and getting some relaxation. I'll be frank, you're probably not going to find many friends on here who can be long term, but you may want to try to find a hobby or a social circle.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It seems like you have high anxiety. I would seriously advice procuring a scheduled time of break for yourself and getting some relaxation. I'll be frank, you're probably not going to find many friends on here who can be long term, but you may want to try to find a hobby or a social circle.



I mean yes and no. Not sure what a proper word would be to describe the mess that I am. XD That's just the tippy top of my iceberg.   

I have all the hobbies. Digital art. Traditional art. I've tried oil painting. I bought a 3d pen. Mom has archery equipment. I've tried keeping up with a workout routine. It's all so _boring_.

Finding a social circle is something I've been actively trying to do since I pretty much left home at 18, but during a pandemic is gonna be a feat in itself... especially when I can barely find someone in my age group and... (to put it bluntly) preferred level of maturity. Everyone I've interacted with in person ends up being delusional (thinking they're a vampire/demi-god/transformer that is also one of those demon hunters from Bleach) or are just overhyped on the anime/games/drugs/alcohol. 

The sad part is that even if I did find someone to chill with, I'd have to leave them in a few years when I leave this place. :')


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I mean yes and no. Not sure what a proper word would be to describe the mess that I am. XD That's just the tippy top of my iceberg.
> 
> I have all the hobbies. Digital art. Traditional art. I've tried oil painting. I bought a 3d pen. Mom has archery equipment. I've tried keeping up with a workout routine. It's all so _boring_.
> 
> ...



I see, well you can always find more hobbies, there's literally thousands out there. 

Ah dang, that really sounds like my high school friends.  Yeah, that's what happens when you're still in your very near adulthood and late teens. I remember back in 2010 when my friends had a Naruto cosplay craze.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I see, well you can always find more hobbies, there's literally thousands out there.
> 
> Ah dang, that really sounds like my high school friends.  Yeah, that's what happens when you're still in your very near adulthood and late teens. I remember back in 2010 when my friends had a Naruto cosplay craze.



2010 is when I graduated! XD
But yea, I split from everyone I knew before then. If you weren't obsessed/delusional like they were, you weren't 'committed to the group'. U_U 
I get liking shows. I even think MLP is cute! But not everything needs to be taken to such extreme lengths, please!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> 2010 is when I graduated! XD
> But yea, I split from everyone I knew before then. If you weren't obsessed/delusional like they were, you weren't 'committed to the group'. U_U
> I get liking shows. I even think MLP is cute! But not everything needs to be taken to such extreme lengths, please!



Ahh! So basically fandoms are the problem, yeah I see the issue now. You want a sort of moderate social circle?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ahh! So basically fandoms are the problem, yeah I see the issue now. You want a sort of moderate social circle?



I guess so? 
If a moderate social circle means not having to deal with girls that expect me to believe Sasuke Uchiha struck and r*ped them, then yes.
Or just... having the room to nudge into other topics, besides whatever is currently trending.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I guess so?
> If a moderate social circle means not having to deal with girls that expect me to believe Sasuke Uchiha struck and r*ped them, then yes.
> Or just... having the room to nudge into other topics, besides whatever is currently trending.



Well, I guess there's plenty of social circles locally where you live, but I know of a good online Discord where we don't give a rats ass about Naruto. XD

I just so happen to have this one Discord that's basically a hub group, but I'm not sure if that is the type of support group you're looking for.  Other than that, I would perhaps try to join some sort of community group, like maybe pick up a trade that could be useful to you in the future.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Well, I guess there's plenty of social circles locally where you live, but I know of a good online Discord where we don't give a rats ass about Naruto. XD
> 
> I just so happen to have this one Discord that's basically a hub group, but I'm not sure if that is the type of support group you're looking for.  Other than that, I would perhaps try to join some sort of community group, like maybe pick up a trade that could be useful to you in the future.



If a trade or community comes up, I'll certainly give it a try. Until then, I mope and I cope.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> If a trade or community comes up, I'll certainly give it a try. Until then, I mope and I cope.



Okay, well at least try to get some outside sunshine and maybe talk to others. A lot of people need that, especially during this pandemic.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well at least try to get some outside sunshine and maybe talk to others. A lot of people need that, especially during this pandemic.



I do it every day. I work 45 hours a week and deal with customers. I fake smiles and small talk because it's polite to. I need something with more substance than that. DX


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Just woke up to a text this morning, telling me I was supposed to work the opening shift. 

That means someone changed my hours without telling me. 

Here we go.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Just woke up to a text this morning, telling me I was supposed to work the opening shift.
> 
> That means someone changed my hours without telling me.
> 
> Here we go.


Good luck friendo!


----------



## Punji (Mar 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Just woke up to a text this morning, telling me I was supposed to work the opening shift.
> 
> That means someone changed my hours without telling me.
> 
> Here we go.


Oh how they fucking _love_ doing that.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 15, 2021)

I realize the citizens of the USA are like their own little fucking dictators (karens), I really wish I was born and raised in an actual decent nation where people don't use their fanatical alarmist cults as a basis to tell others how to live and make decisions, or interfere with rationality and/or common sense.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I do it every day. I work 45 hours a week and deal with customers. I fake smiles and small talk because it's polite to. I need something with more substance than that. DX


Have any ideas on what you want to work with?


----------



## Telnac (Mar 15, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I realize the citizens of the USA are like their own little fucking dictators (karens), I really wish I was born and raised in an actual decent nation where people don't use their fanatical alarmist cults as a basis to tell others how to live and make decisions, or interfere with rationality and/or common sense.


So, you wish you were born on another planet, then?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 15, 2021)

Telnac said:


> So, you wish you were born on another planet, then?


Norway seems cool, plus you can actually own a house unlike what "ownership" falls under everywhere else, and I found out I have cousins there. XD


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 15, 2021)

I got maybe 5 hours of sleep this weekend and will be on the clock for 14 hours today. Also starving from trying to lose weight. Just overall feel horrible and tired right now.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Have any ideas on what you want to work with?


Concept art or writing is my big dream goal. But I need to get money for that kind of schooling. 

Working in kitchens was garbage but it was nice having a break from customers. Working inventory I'd consider if my knees fully heal.

I don't have any skills or degrees to do anything more though.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 15, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I got maybe 5 hours of sleep this weekend and will be on the clock for 14 hours today. Also starving from trying to lose weight. Just overall feel horrible and tired right now.


I'm really sorry about that. I can't do much to help at the moment but I can give you snugs to feel better!


----------



## ben909 (Mar 15, 2021)

Incorrect screaming about people who don’t turn headlights on in a lot of snow


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I got maybe 5 hours of sleep this weekend and will be on the clock for 14 hours today. Also starving from trying to lose weight. Just overall feel horrible and tired right now.


Treat yoself tonight. Then resume dieting tomorrow?


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm really sorry about that. I can't do much to help at the moment but I can give you snugs to feel better!


*snugs tightly*

Thank you. Still a long wait for much needed sleep but this helps


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 15, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> *snugs tightly*
> 
> Thank you. Still a long wait for much needed sleep but this helps


Of course. Try not to take caffeine, you dont wanna crash, just do your best. Maybe invest in getting some over the counter sleep medications.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Of course. Try not to take caffeine, you dont wanna crash, just do your best. Maybe invest in getting some over the counter sleep medications.


It was more events forcing long tasks to be delayed and ultimately going late into the night than anything but I will look into it. Thank you  ^^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 15, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> It was more events forcing long tasks to be delayed and ultimately going late into the night than anything but I will look into it. Thank you  ^^


Of course, anything for my favorite shark friend!


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 15, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Norway seems cool, plus you can actually own a house unlike what "ownership" falls under everywhere else, and I found out I have cousins there. XD



I'm pretty sure Norway has property tax.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 15, 2021)

Just got a day ban from furry amino for seemingly no reason? 

Just boom "hey you can't message or post anymore lol". No reason or anything. 

Literally the last thing I posted was this fucking image. It says it's no longer available in the chat so I'm guessing it's the culprit




Does the fandom have some weird grudge against adorable South American Marsupials? 

Like, what the fuck is going on. 

So much for trying to engage with everyone

I mean hey could be worse but I'm just super fucking confused.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 15, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Just got a day ban from furry amino for seemingly no reason?
> 
> Just boom "hey you can't message or post anymore lol". No reason or anything.
> 
> ...


Update

*I found the notification


IT FUCKING WAS HIM

WHAT ARE THEY TRAINING THE PORN-SPOTTING BOTS ON

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST*


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Update
> 
> *I found the notification
> 
> ...


Yikes!

maybe they require marsupials to wear clothes!

~

Minor vent: I feel a bit brain-dead, from the ongoing lack of social interaction, in this pandemic. It seems to be getting harder and harder to even stay active online; there's this weird mental fog much of the time.

This has been especially hard on me, as I'm more extroverted than introverted: I feel like my energy levels keep fading. It's like there's some part of my brain, that just wont engage anymore, and it's a very frustrating feeling. If I owe you a PM, I'll do my best to answer; just has been hard to find words, these days : (


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 15, 2021)

Since most of my interactions on here are merely combative, negative, posting shit on my own threads, and talking to people I barely even associate with anymore/vise versa, I don't even know why I came back here. lol


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 15, 2021)

So with my parents away, I am once again learning some hard lessons about the cognitive limits of handling an entire house.  I'm lucky I get to trial-run this stuff.

I mean, sure, I can fit cooking and laundry on the same day very easily (though laundry tends to take all day to finish if it's a week where I'm washing the bedsheets) and I generally cook at least lunches for the week in one day as is.  It's the rest of the cleaning where I'm having trouble forcing my brain to fit it in.

At least I don't have to worry about yard work (for which I at least have my own gloves and ear protection - lawnmowers are LOUD) JUST yet.  PLEASE don't make me deal with a homeowner's association in whatever place I move in a couple years....


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 16, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So with my parents away, I am once again learning some hard lessons about the cognitive limits of handling an entire house.  I'm lucky I get to trial-run this stuff.
> 
> I mean, sure, I can fit cooking and laundry on the same day very easily (though laundry tends to take all day to finish if it's a week where I'm washing the bedsheets) and I generally cook at least lunches for the week in one day as is.  It's the rest of the cleaning where I'm having trouble forcing my brain to fit it in.
> 
> At least I don't have to worry about yard work (for which I at least have my own gloves and ear protection - lawnmowers are LOUD) JUST yet.  PLEASE don't make me deal with a homeowner's association in whatever place I move in a couple years....



What other cleaning do you struggle with?

I hate yard work. Period. Just let the grass grow and let the wildlife eat it, I say. -w- Not to mention, my experiences was going over uneven terrain, having rocks fly out at my feet and then getting yelled at when that plastic flap decided to fall off and got sucked into the blade. I'm sorry dad, you didn't educate your 9 year old on proper lawn mower care for an acre of grass. )8< 

The only thing I might not be able to compromise is shoveling a path when it snows.

Also I think it depends how you look at it. An entire house for an entire family? Yes, that is going to take up more time.
A single bedroom apartment where only you dirty up the place and (most likely) have less space/furniture to clean? _Easy!_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What other cleaning do you struggle with?
> 
> I hate yard work. Period. Just let the grass grow and let the wildlife eat it, I say. -w- Not to mention, my experiences was going over uneven terrain, having rocks fly out at my feet and then getting yelled at when that plastic flap decided to fall off and got sucked into the blade. I'm sorry dad, you didn't educate your 9 year old on proper lawn mower care for an acre of grass. )8<
> 
> ...



The main cleaning issue I have is vacuuming and dusting.  With dusting, I've gotten told I didn't do it good enough SO many times that now I have little motivation and fixing that is merely a matter of untraining that attitude (which I may not fully have time to do yet, but I can at least do SOME of it at least a couple times in the time I have).  The vacuum... well, I just discovered yesterday that I CAN block out the noise with the usual hearing protection I have.  However, this vacuum can't get to all of the spaces on this particular floor (wall-to-wall carpet.  NOT EVEN ONCE, people).

Really, it's a perfectionism problem more than a skill problem.

Parents plan to rip up the floor and put in proper wood (or wood-like substance) flooring when they come back.  THANK GOD.  That stuff's actually tolerable to clean.  (And you'd better believe that when I have my own place, that's one of the major things I'll address.)

I suspect this is all going to get easier when I truly have a place of my own, yeah.  Even if it's going to wind up more than a one-bedroom apartment (I'm targeting at maximum a 1600-square-foot house, those are in the areas I'm considering and might still be at attainable prices by the time I'm ready and frankly even that size might be a BIT overkill).


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 16, 2021)

Work called me again at 8 am. I swear to god if they swapped my schedule AGAIN and try to pin it on me, I'm walking out.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Work called me again at 8 am. I swear to god if they swapped my schedule AGAIN and try to pin it on me, I'm walking out.



Geez, I think the only time I've been called last-minute for a work schedule swap was an inventory emergency.  No wait, not even then - they at least called me the night before.  You ever find out who pulled this?

------

So, uh, to anyone who has to use a van with a wheelchair ramp - how far out do the ramps go from the vehicle?  Because in a store I visited recently, someone parked one of those battery-powered scooters in a line-painted spot between handicap spaces, I thought its positioning would have blocked one of those ramps, and - while I potentially could have been justified that one time in driving the scooter out of there myself - I got store employees to move it because it didn't seem right for me to use those scooters even for that AND because I've never used one of those things before.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 20, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Geez, I think the only time I've been called last-minute for a work schedule swap was an inventory emergency.  No wait, not even then - they at least called me the night before.  You ever find out who pulled this?
> 
> ------
> 
> So, uh, to anyone who has to use a van with a wheelchair ramp - how far out do the ramps go from the vehicle?  Because in a store I visited recently, someone parked one of those battery-powered scooters in a line-painted spot between handicap spaces, I thought its positioning would have blocked one of those ramps, and - while I potentially could have been justified that one time in driving the scooter out of there myself - I got store employees to move it because it didn't seem right for me to use those scooters even for that AND because I've never used one of those things before.



Sorry for the late reply! It was the supervisor that makes up the schedules of course! I'm just somehow expected to know because I'm psychic I guess. Buuut in reality, I'm in a situation where I'm the only non-Filipino working there so they're trying to peck at me and instigate me to leave. The only reason why I got in was because I slipped my resume directly to the owner by email. I stuck it out just to stick it to them (and because jobs are hard to come by here)... but I still hate having to deal with it all.

---

On another note, I've started taking water pills. Over the counter stuff. Will have to wait and see if that helps. 

A little nervous because it has 100mg of caffeine. I don't drink coffee so I'm not sure if this is gonna make me hyper, or if it's to help offset the discomfort of side effects. Either way I got terrible sleep and I feel queasy. Nothing else has changed though.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 22, 2021)

My aunt is going to have to get a liver transplant from a dead doner. She has um, damn I forgot what it's called.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My aunt is going to have to get a liver transplant from a dead doner. She has um, damn I forgot what it's called.


Well I certainly hope your aunt is going to be okay, and will have a fast recovery.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My aunt is going to have to get a liver transplant from a dead doner. She has um, damn I forgot what it's called.


Wish her luck


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well I certainly hope your aunt is going to be okay, and will have a fast recovery.



I hope so too, from what I know covid may have done a number on her liver. I'm not sure if it's that or she drank, but she's very thin so it's not obesity.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 23, 2021)

Not sure if it's the pills or if my body is just relieved after being stretched out so much. Maybe it's the caffeine. 

My head feels kinda achey, but the rest of me feels pretty good since I started taking them.

Don't wanna jinx it but my sleep seems to have improved some. I'm actually falling asleep faster and staying as such for longer. Dreams are still vivid as ever though. 

I just hope I don't have to eat these pills for the rest of my life.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Not sure if it's the pills or if my body is just relieved after being stretched out so much. Maybe it's the caffeine.
> 
> My head feels kinda achey, but the rest of me feels pretty good since I started taking them.
> 
> ...


Take the small victory in that you are able to sleep better and wake up more rested.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Bro be threatening.
> View attachment 105460


Yea, he sent me a message to me saying he had spirits that wanted to get intimate with me.....bit of an odd duck that one


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Bro be threatening.
> View attachment 105460





Tacoshark said:


> Yea, he sent me a message to me saying he had spirits that wanted to get intimate with me.....bit of an odd duck that one


No matter how odd somebody is doesn't mean we should talk behind anybody's back. They are still a person who should be respected.

Please dont threaten people with violence.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> No matter how odd somebody is doesn't mean we should talk behind anybody's back. They are still a person who should be respected.
> 
> Please dont threaten people with violence.


Fair enough


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 23, 2021)

Some people are just built different.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 23, 2021)

Wether we are built different or not we're all people ya know. We need to look out for one another. This is something I firmly believe in, and coming onto the internet to try and bash somebody, wether you think what they believe in is weird or crazy is a bit old fashioned. I just want everybody to feel safe despite their beliefs.


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Wether we are built different or not we're all people ya know. We need to look out for one another. This is something I firmly believe in, and coming onto the internet to try and bash somebody, wether you think what they believe in is weird or crazy is a bit old fashioned. I just want everybody to feel safe despite their beliefs.


I have so many mixed feelings on statements like "We're all people" and "We need to look out for one another" but eh. Don't want to go into that.
I've just seen a lot of hilarity today and decided to make a general statement on it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 23, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Take the small victory in that you are able to sleep better and wake up more rested.


Don't worry about that. I definitely am!


----------



## ben909 (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh lawdy he comin!
> 
> View attachment 105463


I should not make this joke, but this thing on steam seem to fit


			https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1027328734216300945/A2679B5DBCF449E730F927EBDE3A37FC29909DF0/


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 23, 2021)

I hate it when people use "magic" to solve all of their problems, instead of just talking things out. Smh


----------



## ben909 (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> >When you're playing Tau against Orks.


???(sorry i live under a rock)


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 23, 2021)

Please do not ruin my Vent thread. 
This is my home. ;w;


----------



## ben909 (Mar 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Please do not ruin my Vent thread.
> This is my home. ;w;


sorry, i will try and drop the topic


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

ben909 said:


> ???(sorry i live under a rock)



The joke is that the Tau are super high-tech (weebs) with plasma weaponry and fancy battlesuits that have a great shooting phase, but no psychics, while the Orks are the opposite, but have psychics in the form of Weirdboyz. Playing as the Tau is like 'oh okay, you just killed my squad with your space magic before I could even call a shot'.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 23, 2021)

Got a sore throat, but I'm not sick. Didn't scream or yell recently, or do anything else to irritate my throat. Idk what's going on. Can't be the vaccine, I got my 2nd dose over a month ago.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The joke is that the Tau are super high-tech (weebs) with plasma weaponry and fancy battlesuits that have a great shooting phase, but no psychics, while the Orks are the opposite, but have psychics in the form of Weirdboyz. Playing as the Tau is like 'oh okay, you just killed my squad with your space magic before I could even call a shot'.


ok,  but i do agree with the others that this might not be best for the vent thread

thanks for explaining though


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

ben909 said:


> ok,  but i do agree with the others that this might not be best for the vent thread
> 
> thanks for explaining though



Yeah, I mean the guy is still threatening me, but I am pretty sure this is just some really bad form of trolling...


----------



## Punji (Mar 23, 2021)

Discord crapped out on me right before a game with a couple friends and then as I'm telling my friend this over Steam that disconnects too. And I was talking to another friend on text too.

For fuck sakes


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

Punji said:


> Discord crapped out on me right before a game with a couple friends and then as I'm telling my friend this over Steam that disconnects too.
> 
> For fuck sakes



Could it be your internet connection?


----------



## Punji (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Could it be your internet connection?


Nope, as I typed that up when it was down.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

Punji said:


> Nope, as I typed that up when it was down.



Could be server maintenance.


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 24, 2021)

Punji said:


> Discord crapped out on me right before a game with a couple friends and then as I'm telling my friend this over Steam that disconnects too. And I was talking to another friend on text too.
> 
> For fuck sakes


Discord crashed for my guildies and me during raid explanation before a boss. The Eastern servers were having issues tonight.

My venting is that there’s this one player in my guild who bought a lot of carries to get great gear and keeps going on and on about all he is accomplishing (but neglects to say he bought it and did not put the work in). He came to our progression raid tonight and killed a lot of us because he wasn’t doing the mechanics. It’s just frustrating.

I mean in the scheme of things it is not really a big deal, just annoying.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 24, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Discord crashed for my guildies and me during raid explanation before a boss. The Eastern servers were having issues tonight.
> 
> My venting is that there’s this one player in my guild who bought a lot of carries to get great gear and keeps going on and on about all he is accomplishing (but neglects to say he bought it and did not put the work in). He came to our progression raid tonight and killed a lot of us because he wasn’t doing the mechanics. It’s just frustrating.
> 
> I mean in the scheme of things it is not really a big deal, just annoying.



A Pay to Win game?


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 24, 2021)

For the record, posting PMs for everyone to see to shame another user is definitely against the Code of Conduct. So is threatening users - even if its with magic.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 24, 2021)

Well I jinxed my sleep schedule. 
BUT 
FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST 7 YEARS, I CAN BREATHE THROUGH BOTH NOSTRILS. 

HALLELUJAH!


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 24, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> A Pay to Win game?


Not really, it’s WoW; but there are plenty of boosting communities that will sell runs for dungeons and such. Usually paid by ingame currency, as real money transactions are a bannable offense.

But WoW was tired of losing money to gold farmers and RMTs so they created tokens that you can purchase with real money in exchange for ingame currency. So technically you could pay2win but it really becomes an absurd amount. Especially since all this content will be replaced with harder stuff to grind, soon enough!

Also, I’m not against purchasing boosts; it’s the fact that he keeps telling us his ‘friends’ are taking him into these difficult dungeons and how well he is doing, then during raid after all of his new fancy gear, he is still bottom of the charts and making devastating mistakes. All while the rest of us are still trying to help each other gear up.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Well I jinxed my sleep schedule.
> BUT
> FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST 7 YEARS, I CAN BREATHE THROUGH BOTH NOSTRILS.
> 
> HALLELUJAH!


LETS GOOOOOOOOOO

*Parties.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2021)

Hmm. Not exactly a vent, but this is the third time TODAY I've noticed one of my colleagues have been staring at me from behind. Is that normal?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Not exactly a vent, but this is the third time TODAY I've noticed one of my colleagues have been staring at me from behind. Is that normal?


You got a cute butt maybe?


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 24, 2021)

Or cute tail.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You got a cute butt maybe?


I haven't the faintest idea. It's kind of weird, actually. And this isn't the only three instances either.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I haven't the faintest idea. It's kind of weird, actually. And this isn't the only three instances either.


Hmm.... Maybe you just have that kind of attractive personality. You could go an ask.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Hmm.... Maybe you just have that kind of attractive personality. You could go an ask.


"Why are you staring at me so much?" Or "why are you staring at my ass so much?"

Yeah, might be way too straightforward and would most likely not get a straight answer anyway. Will see how long this goes on for before I decide to take any actions.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> "Why are you staring at me so much?" Or "why are you staring at my ass so much?"
> 
> Yeah, might be way too straightforward and would most likely not get a straight answer anyway. Will see how long this goes on for before I decide to take any actions.


Alrighty


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Or cute tail.


?


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> ?


Ah, I need to get used to using the quotes.

“You got a cute butt maybe?” 
“Or a cute tail.”


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Well I jinxed my sleep schedule.
> BUT
> FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST 7 YEARS, I CAN BREATHE THROUGH BOTH NOSTRILS.
> 
> HALLELUJAH!


Hooray! *high fives*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Ah, I need to get used to using the quotes.
> 
> “You got a cute butt maybe?”
> “Or a cute tail.”


I'm not following.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm not following.


She was making it clean as where mine was dirty.


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm not following.


Never mind me, I'm just a silly gal.


I'm just gonna go crawl back under my rock and stare from the shadows.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 24, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Never mind me, I'm just a silly gal.
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna go crawl back under my rock and stare from the shadows.


Nuuuuuuuu come back pweaseeeeee


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> She was making it clean as where mine was dirty.





Kuroserama said:


> Never mind me, I'm just a silly gal.
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna go crawl back under my rock and stare from the shadows.


Oh. Was wondering if you thought I had a partial tail or something.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh. Was wondering if you thought I had a partial tail or something.


Nope! But ya get it noe!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Nope! But ya get it noe!


Yeah, didn't get that it was a joke considering it didn't seem to really fit the convo at the time.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 24, 2021)

So, I've got enough control over my life now that my depression is more or less manageable. I still get depressed, of course, but if it gets really bad I can talk it out with friends and loved ones.

The thing is, though, even when I resolve the source of the depression consciously, I still get the secondary symptoms. This week I've had a hard time getting to sleep, and when I do sleep I sleep too long; I have a stuffy headache with no obvious source; I don't get pleasure from things that normally make me happy; I have no motivation for anything. Which is annoying, because I have a lot of writing I'd like to take care of, and otherwise than all this I feel perfectly fine.

See, this is why they call it mental "illness". I _should_ be fine, but my brain keeps messing with me until it decides to reset. Come on, brain, get it together!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 24, 2021)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> So, I've got enough control over my life now that my depression is more or less manageable. I still get depressed, of course, but if it gets really bad I can talk it out with friends and loved ones.
> 
> The thing is, though, even when I resolve the source of the depression consciously, I still get the secondary symptoms. This week I've had a hard time getting to sleep, and when I do sleep I sleep too long; I have a stuffy headache with no obvious source; I don't get pleasure from things that normally make me happy; I have no motivation for anything. Which is annoying, because I have a lot of writing I'd like to take care of, and otherwise than all this I feel perfectly fine.
> 
> See, this is why they call it mental "illness". I _should_ be fine, but my brain keeps messing with me until it decides to reset. Come on, brain, get it together!


Im not quite sure how to assist with this. Perhaps going into talk with a physiatrist. I understand they can be expensive, but it would be beneficial.
If not we're always here for you.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im not quite sure how to assist with this. Perhaps going into talk with a physiatrist. I understand they can be expensive, but it would be beneficial.
> If not we're always here for you.


I mean, I've been to a psychiatrist - that's part of why my depression isn't as bad as it used to be. It's really just annoying at this point ^^;


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 24, 2021)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I mean, I've been to a psychiatrist - that's part of why my depression isn't as bad as it used to be. It's really just annoying at this point ^^;


I see.

*Hugs*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 24, 2021)

Urge to stab idiot customers who don't know what keeping a minimum distance of six feet means....rising....


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Mar 24, 2021)

Just had some fur on Twitter block me when I brought up how Asperger and autism are different symptom wise. When he got super hostile how there no such thing a sexual addiction because that what mature adults do when a debate doesn't go there way.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 24, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Just had some fur on Twitter block me when I brought up how Asperger and autism are different symptom wise. When he got super hostile how there no such thing a sexual addiction because that what mature adults do when a debate doesn't go there way.


I hear a bunch of people say to not use Twitter


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Mar 24, 2021)

ben909 said:


> I hear a bunch of people say to not use Twitter



Yup that was the final straw, He went full ableist at me by having no clue what he was talking about. By turning against me after I gave a personal example why the DSM V should not be seen as total fact. After spending months moaning about he had homophobic attacks at Reddit.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 24, 2021)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> So, I've got enough control over my life now that my depression is more or less manageable. I still get depressed, of course, but if it gets really bad I can talk it out with friends and loved ones.
> 
> The thing is, though, even when I resolve the source of the depression consciously, I still get the secondary symptoms. This week I've had a hard time getting to sleep, and when I do sleep I sleep too long; I have a stuffy headache with no obvious source; I don't get pleasure from things that normally make me happy; I have no motivation for anything. Which is annoying, because I have a lot of writing I'd like to take care of, and otherwise than all this I feel perfectly fine.
> 
> See, this is why they call it mental "illness". I _should_ be fine, but my brain keeps messing with me until it decides to reset. Come on, brain, get it together!


I have been dealing with depression for more than half my life so I can relate. Though the things that caused my depression are long gone, I still have occasional episodes that rear their ugly head. A feeling of utter, desperate loneliness unchanged by being surrounded by those I care about. A tearing inside and every emotional urge to weep without the physical ability to do so. The feeling as if my joints were turned to lead and a heaviness that extends even beneath my bones. And, in rare cases, a voices trying to steer me back down a very dark path.

I have faced this longer than some on the forums have been alive. If there is one bit of advice I can give on how to cope yourself outside of meds, it is to engage the mind. Engage in multisensory activities. Depression will discourage you from doing so but it is important to force yourself as best you can to do it anyway. It can be cooking something from scratch, playing an instrument, doodling and sketching. Any number of similar things can help. They will not make you feel happy, that is not a realistic expectation, but they will help you through the down time and get over the hill faster. It will give your mind a purpose to focus on. It will feed sensation to multiple parts of the brain. It will engage. It has helped me immensely and is part of the reason I got into cooking in the first place.

When it is tough feel free to DM me. I have been through the worst of it and will never not listen.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)

I've been having these thoughts driven by animosity and despair. I've been wondering if some people in this world even deserve human rights, evil people, people with the intention to destroy, ruin and/or devalue the lives of others for any reason, not by true justifiable reasons, but by their own reasons and self-righteousness. The fact that I even have enemies posing as good people makes me sick. I like to look at human rights as something to support on the basis of individuals rather than a collective, because I don't believe in supporting a general base of people out there who wish to destroy me, things or people important to me, and other innocent lives, even if their reasoning is because of slight or even vast differences, because I'm sure there's people out there who think those of my caliber including myself don't belong on this planet and wish to see our demise. But, is it really bad to only support a group of individuals with a somewhat mutual understanding as opposed to a collective movement filled with my enemies who would easily disregard my well-being when they get the chance, and only use someone like me merely as a tool?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 26, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I've been having these thoughts driven by animosity and despair. I've been wondering if some people in this world even deserve human rights, evil people, people with the intention to destroy, ruin and/or devalue the lives of others for any reason, not by true justifiable reasons, but by their own reasons and self-righteousness. The fact that I even have enemies posing as good people makes me sick. I like to look at human rights as something to support on the basis of individuals rather than a collective, because I don't believe in supporting a general base of people out there who wish to destroy me, things or people important to me, and other innocent lives, even if their reasoning is because of slight or even vast differences, because I'm sure there's people out there who think those of my caliber including myself don't belong on this planet and wish to see our demise. But, is it really bad to only support a group of individuals with a somewhat mutual understanding as opposed to a collective movement filled with my enemies who would easily disregard my well-being when they get the chance, and only use someone like me merely as a tool?



Are you meeting new people this often? Or are you talking about past events? Where do you encounter these people? Online or in person? Both?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Are you meeting new people this often? Or are you talking about past events? Where do you encounter these people? Online or in person? Both?


I'm talking about society in general. I have this new disgust that I cannot shake off, and yes, past events, some more recent, have led up to me feeling this way. I feel half the humanist that current society tries to make others feel obligated to be, at least in some aspects, and I'm not that upset about not abiding by modern standards of ethics tbh. I see myself leaning more towards individualism as of late, and I think I may be okay with that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 26, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Just had some fur on Twitter block me when I brought up how Asperger and autism are different symptom wise. When he got super hostile how there no such thing a sexual addiction because that what mature adults do when a debate doesn't go there way.


Different but also have similarities. Asperger's is considered a high-functioning form of Autism. Made a huge difference when I got an official diagnosis on it. 

The social aspects that Asperger's affect can get a little annoying at times to be honest.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I've been having these thoughts driven by animosity and despair. I've been wondering if some people in this world even deserve human rights, evil people, people with the intention to destroy, ruin and/or devalue the lives of others for any reason, not by true justifiable reasons, but by their own reasons and self-righteousness. The fact that I even have enemies posing as good people makes me sick. I like to look at human rights as something to support on the basis of individuals rather than a collective, because I don't believe in supporting a general base of people out there who wish to destroy me, things or people important to me, and other innocent lives, even if their reasoning is because of slight or even vast differences, because I'm sure there's people out there who think those of my caliber including myself don't belong on this planet and wish to see our demise. But, is it really bad to only support a group of individuals with a somewhat mutual understanding as opposed to a collective movement filled with my enemies who would easily disregard my well-being when they get the chance, and only use someone like me merely as a tool?


This is a very complicated question that even we don't necessarily understand why. I think everybody should be given these human rights. But once they commit a bad enough crime then some of their extra rights go away, such as owning property or voting. Something that isn't based on a human's survival. 

BUT I always believe that everybody should be treated with dignity and respect.

Sometimes its hard to see the world from another view, and I often think the way you thought. But I need to make a disconnect from myself and re-connect to the world as a whole.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> BUT I always believe that everybody should be treated with dignity and respect.


Everybody, hmm? I think that's more complicated and more appealing the way it sounds than it really is. Most people like to point how all people should be treated equally but don't really mean it inside.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 26, 2021)

I had kind of an upsetting day or two. My favorite outside cat went missing for about a day, which is unusual for her since she's always hanging around the house. She missed a few meals and I searched the entire farm twice and couldn't find her anywhere. I was especially worried since we had some really nasty weather last night (cold, windy, and rainy).

Then the little jerk just randomly shows up sitting in the driveway around noon. So there was a good ending, this time. I still worry about her and her sister.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I had kind of an upsetting day or two. My favorite outside cat went missing for about a day, which is unusual for her since she's always hanging around the house. She missed a few meals and I searched the entire farm twice and couldn't find her anywhere. I was especially worried since we had some really nasty weather last night (cold, windy, and rainy).
> 
> Then the little jerk just randomly shows up sitting in the driveway around noon. So there was a good ending, this time. I still worry about her and her sister.


Im sorry about that! At least the bugger came around in the end, so that is always a plus.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 26, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I had kind of an upsetting day or two. My favorite outside cat went missing for about a day, which is unusual for her since she's always hanging around the house. She missed a few meals and I searched the entire farm twice and couldn't find her anywhere. I was especially worried since we had some really nasty weather last night (cold, windy, and rainy).
> 
> Then the little jerk just randomly shows up sitting in the driveway around noon. So there was a good ending, this time. I still worry about her and her sister.


Cats will be wierd and independent, but glad to hear shw made a triumphant return


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)

I get 2-6 spam calls a day despite reporting like 15 numbers. I swear, next one I get I'm gonna blow really hard into the mic.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I get 2-6 spam calls a day despite reporting like 15 numbers. I swear, next one I get I'm gonna blow really hard into the mic.


*Patpat.*

Its okie dokie. try not to get too angry. its easier if ya stay calm :3

*hugs*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Patpat.*
> 
> Its okie dokie. try not to get too angry. its easier if ya stay calm :3
> 
> *hugs*


I have no patience for harassing assholes, like I really don't want to change my number because of some cunt who decided it was a great idea to fucking sell my personal data at some point in recent times. I also had some Chinese company calling me by the name of Yong Kang Medical PLLC, like why the fuck am I getting all these numbers, some of them don't even have a proper number in the US, but had some weird long numbers starting with a V. I keep reporting as many numbers as possible, but it's like some spambot just pumps out more numbers than I can block, or they find some way around the already blocked numbers.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2021)

Barring risks to health, nobody has the right to tell any consenting adult what other consenting adults they should or should not be sexually attracted to.Religious conservatives and incels don't need any competition. No "isms", no "phobias", no ifs ands or buts. Get out of other people's business.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Barring risks to health, nobody has the right to tell any consenting adult what other consenting adults they should or should not be sexually attracted to.Religious conservatives and incels don't need any competition. No "isms", no "phobias", no ifs ands or buts. Get out of other people's business.


I've met cool Christians who are some of the most understanding people as much as I don't practice that stuff and shitty secularists who say awful shit about your people underhandedly. The world isn't black and white, especially not in the current year where most people's foundation of beliefs are shattered from the ground below, and philosophies are all over the place. It's actually quite disorderly how fractionated people are now. Maybe 10 years ago, but now, to just write off people that easily with specific labels? I mean, I'll at least be fair and say that I can't stand humanity in general, not so much specific groups as much anymore.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)

Actually, never mind what I said, I'm no angel.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 26, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Actually, never mind what I said, I'm no angel.


Life is complicated. Take it slow. Don't beat yourself up. Take things day by day. There's nothing wrong with focusing on yourself and the people directly involved in your life.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Life is complicated. Take it slow. Don't beat yourself up. Take things day by day. There's nothing wrong with focusing on yourself and the people directly involved in your life.


I kinda' wish there were more people involved in my life, and in a good way.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 26, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I kinda' wish there were more people involved in my life, and in a good way.



It takes a lot of hard work and patience, but I'm sure you'll get there.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 26, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I kinda' wish there were more people involved in my life, and in a good way.


Hey, if you ever wanna chat drop me a DM


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 27, 2021)

I’ll be first to admit this is pretty distasteful, but I get feeling really bad about myself from hearing about other people’s successes.

There’s a lot I’m not telling you because it’s just too shameful, but generally, the degree of my _fail-at-life _seems nigh irreparable, and it really gets to me when others are achieving things for which I won’t have a chance.

I put a lot of blame on the place I’m at, the local conditions just don’t permit making things better. We’ve came upon an idea here, how to try to change the location altogether, hopefully improving our perspectives. But covid holds strong and we can’t do anything. To make things worse, the vaccination program across the EU is progressing at such a pitiful rate, that I’m afraid we’re still facing years and years of lockdowns and quarantines. So in general, my outlooks for 2021 are no better than 2020 was – worse in fact, as I’m feeling incomparably more frustrated and fed up with everything.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 27, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> I’ll be first to admit this is pretty distasteful, but I get feeling really bad about myself from hearing about other people’s successes.
> 
> There’s a lot I’m not telling you because it’s just too shameful, but generally, the degree of my _fail-at-life _seems nigh irreparable, and it really gets to me when others are achieving things for which I won’t have a chance.
> 
> I put a lot of blame on the place I’m at, the local conditions just don’t permit making things better. We’ve came upon an idea here, how to try to change the location altogether, hopefully improving our perspectives. But covid holds strong and we can’t do anything. To make things worse, the vaccination program across the EU is progressing at such a pitiful rate, that I’m afraid we’re still facing years and years of lockdowns and quarantines. So in general, my outlooks for 2021 are no better than 2020 was – worse in fact, as I’m feeling incomparably more frustrated and fed up with everything.


Its quite easy to think this, yes. Even I've felt the same way with COVID (Luckily Im still living with my parents who are stable economically). BUT if you get down about your situation then that is where the strife comes from. If you look at what you have and say its crap, then its crap. If you look at what you have and you say you can get it done, it gets done.
The way we see things is extremely powerful, and you need to be up beat otherwise you're just hurting yourself. I don't say this to mean or that you're doing bad, but I just wanna assist in whatever way I can. Be that reading your posts and trying to consolidate you or to try and give advice.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Mar 27, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Different but also have similarities. Asperger's is considered a high-functioning form of Autism. Made a huge difference when I got an official diagnosis on it.
> 
> The social aspects that Asperger's affect can get a little annoying at times to be honest.


True, But many love overreacting when there more than just the DSM for diagnosing people, Or that the DSM has flaws. Reddit is more hostile if you point out that ADHD could be the Asperger's of bipolar since that has same symptoms but milder or bit different by same effect. 

Since they even argue at actual psychiatrists who post on both Reddit & Twitter who disagree with them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> True, But many love overreacting when there more than just the DSM for diagnosing people, Or that the DSM has flaws. Reddit is more hostile if you point out that ADHD could be the Asperger's of bipolar since that has same symptoms but milder or bit different by same effect.
> 
> Since they even argue at actual psychiatrists who post on both Reddit & Twitter who disagree with them.


It's reddit though. Just as garbage as Twatter, really. Arrogant, ignorant and argumentative people all over.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 27, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> It's reddit though. Just as garbage as Twatter, really. Arrogant, ignorant and argumentative people all over.


I tend to agree. Reddit is full of flame wars and people eager to start petty arguments


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Mar 27, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I tend to agree. Reddit is full of flame wars and people eager to start petty arguments



It can get very toxic quick depending on the sub & what time it is. The hobby/fandom sub's can be the worst for petty drama by people who come of as dumber than a sack potatoes. It same place that got proud that EA got -640,000 downvotes as if anyone cares.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 27, 2021)

I’m tired like physically emotionally mentally I am just tired. Like I still am fighting the things of my past having them haunt me in my sleep where I am screaming out for my partners in my sleep waking up afraid over and over. Being plagued with the memories and the thoughts that follow of how worthless I am how I am just trash used and discarded for the gain of others like my parents. That feeling like I have to keep fighting with my own intrusive thoughts to keep myself from harming my self or even worse.

I don’t know if I can keep doing it and it just hurts so much because I don’t want to lose the fight but it’s just gotten so painful and exhausting with no feeling like it’s getting or going to get better.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 27, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> I’m tired like physically emotionally mentally I am just tired. Like I still am fighting the things of my past having them haunt me in my sleep where I am screaming out for my partners in my sleep waking up afraid over and over. Being plagued with the memories and the thoughts that follow of how worthless I am how I am just trash used and discarded for the gain of others like my parents. That feeling like I have to keep fighting with my own intrusive thoughts to keep myself from harming my self or even worse.
> 
> I don’t know if I can keep doing it and it just hurts so much because I don’t want to lose the fight but it’s just gotten so painful and exhausting with no feeling like it’s getting or going to get better.


To top it off I can’t help but feel as if I am burdening those I love with my depressive spirals and like I am taking from and taxing their own energies too. Like... idk


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 27, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I tend to agree. Reddit is full of flame wars and people eager to start petty arguments


That's EVERY social media these days.  Even YouTube is about a 50/50 crapshoot with me and I consider myself very lucky in that regard.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 28, 2021)

YaaaAAAAAY HEMORRHOIDS!!!!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> YaaaAAAAAY HEMORRHOIDS!!!!


A bit graphic, but It's scary when the toilet looks like a river of blood when the cut keeps reopening.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 28, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> To top it off I can’t help but feel as if I am burdening those I love with my depressive spirals and like I am taking from and taxing their own energies too. Like... idk


Hey, I have been there and I know how rough it can get. Listen, if you want to please DM me to vent or talk about this. I know how it feels and have unending patience and understanding for these types of things.

I understand the anxiety of feeling like a burden to others. The fear that by sharing your problems with others that the pain and burden will hurt them or drive them away, because that is exactly how I felt. I promise that wont happen with me.  I shouldered everything quiet and alone, it didn't work out well for me. It is because of that I want to help others that have these sorts of issues, because I want no one to go what I went through and make the mistakes I made.

My offer stands. I will not push or force you, i will just say that I care and will never judge or not understand


----------



## Punji (Mar 28, 2021)

Ever accidentally start a train of thought that goes in the wrong direction? I seem to be good at that and making myself feel kinda shitty sometimes.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Mar 28, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> That's EVERY social media these days.  Even YouTube is about a 50/50 crapshoot with me and I consider myself very lucky in that regard.



Yeah It wouldn't have bothered me much if the dude wasn't so dense. About being hounded by trolls bashing him for judgemental reasons, To suddenly do the same stuff his trolls did?. Furry Twitter has always been full of fake assholes that ignore their own issues.


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Its quite easy to think this, yes. Even I've felt the same way with COVID (Luckily Im still living with my parents who are stable economically). BUT if you get down about your situation then that is where the strife comes from. If you look at what you have and say its crap, then its crap. If you look at what you have and you say you can get it done, it gets done.
> The way we see things is extremely powerful, and you need to be up beat otherwise you're just hurting yourself. I don't say this to mean or that you're doing bad, but I just wanna assist in whatever way I can. Be that reading your posts and trying to consolidate you or to try and give advice.


Thanks. Frankly, I had a god-awful week (and the next one doesn't appear much more appealing) and I just blew a gasket. It happens sometimes and there's not much that can be done about it. 



Lucyfur said:


> I’m tired like physically emotionally mentally I am just tired. Like I still am fighting the things of my past having them haunt me in my sleep where I am screaming out for my partners in my sleep waking up afraid over and over. Being plagued with the memories and the thoughts that follow of how worthless I am how I am just trash used and discarded for the gain of others like my parents. That feeling like I have to keep fighting with my own intrusive thoughts to keep myself from harming my self or even worse.
> 
> I don’t know if I can keep doing it and it just hurts so much because I don’t want to lose the fight but it’s just gotten so painful and exhausting with no feeling like it’s getting or going to get better.


Oh, I know all too well how it is. I may not have a lot to help with, but here - a virtual paw of support, from one "discarded" yeen to another. You're not alone. 

If you wish we can talk through DM. Don't worry about burdening me. I'm going through a rough patch myself and somehow _precisely_ _because of that,_ I feel more capable to aid others in similar situation. Just please note that I may be not the quickest person to respond.



Punji said:


> Ever accidentally start a train of thought that goes in the wrong direction? I seem to be good at that and making myself feel kinda shitty sometimes.


Like, half of the time?... The leaps of logic I make can amaze even me afterwards. 

One of the main reasons why I didn't go for more math-heavy education _(and the consequences of that are rather dismal)._ I can easily learn all the rules and formulas and stuff, but then I try to apply them, and my logic gets a complete BSOD...



Yakamaru said:


> It's reddit though. Just as garbage as Twatter, really. Arrogant, ignorant and argumentative people all over.


Except the trackball subreddit. I have never seen any other online community that would be so wholesome, it's strange.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 28, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Thanks. Frankly, I had a god-awful week (and the next one doesn't appear much more appealing) and I just blew a gasket. It happens sometimes and there's not much that can be done about it.


Blowing a gasket every now and again is inevitable, once again we're all human, but doing so often is generally bad for your health. Being stressed all the time is bad for your body. Thats where we need to find ways to cope. it could be a hobby, chatting with friends or even getting a hug would be nice.

We're here for ya :3

*Hugs*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 28, 2021)

People who try to open the door before we're open make me mad...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 28, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> People who try to open the door before we're open make me mad...


Some people really need their coffee.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 28, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> People who try to open the door before we're open make me mad...


Me too, as well as the people who come just a few seconds after closing time, and the manager or head of staff lets them in, and then you are stuck at work for possibly another half hour or more, depending on the job.


----------



## HarlandWolf (Mar 28, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> I’ll be first to admit this is pretty distasteful, but I get feeling really bad about myself from hearing about other people’s successes.
> 
> There’s a lot I’m not telling you because it’s just too shameful, but generally, the degree of my _fail-at-life _seems nigh irreparable, and it really gets to me when others are achieving things for which I won’t have a chance.
> 
> I put a lot of blame on the place I’m at, the local conditions just don’t permit making things better. We’ve came upon an idea here, how to try to change the location altogether, hopefully improving our perspectives. But covid holds strong and we can’t do anything. To make things worse, the vaccination program across the EU is progressing at such a pitiful rate, that I’m afraid we’re still facing years and years of lockdowns and quarantines. So in general, my outlooks for 2021 are no better than 2020 was – worse in fact, as I’m feeling incomparably more frustrated and fed up with everything.


Don't let life get you down. I know it can be tough sometimes to let go of the things that we've done in the past, but we can always do our best to better ourselves for the future. I for one don't judge ANYBODY for their past. Doesn't really matter what it is, as long as they've learned from their past. We shouldn't let what it was continue to tear us apart. It's so easy for ourselves to rip us to shreds, we are our own harshest critics! That internal voice inside of us that tells us we're terrible people is so easy to hear. Especially when it comes to things that we're ashamed of, things that others would consider deplorable, but no one is beyond forgiveness. As I said, at least in my own opinion, if that person is learned from their past and works to better themselves and their community and environment around them, nothing is beyond forgiveness of self. Regardless of what you done in the past, you're still a person and one worthy of being accepted, cared about and to be friends with. I have some pretty bad karma in my life to make up for, and when this covid thing is over I plan on doing a lot of volunteering at animal sanctuaries and shelters. I think doing good works in the world helps balance the negative things you've done in it. But don't EVER think that you're not worth talking to or that your past is so terrible that no one would ever accept you. There are people in this world that WILL, and many of them are on this forum. We are a community, first and foremost, with a people whose acceptance and opinions are a lot more wildly out there and accepting than others. So you're on a good place to find friends and acceptance. Just stick out your paw and SOMEONE will be out there to take it and help you up.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 28, 2021)

I just ate pizza hut, the dough or sauce tasted like straight up alcohol or beer. wtf


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 28, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I just ate pizza hut, the dough or sauce tasted like straight up alcohol or beer. wtf


Were you...
Were you drinking alcohol while eating it?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Were you...
> Were you drinking alcohol while eating it?


Nope.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 28, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Nope.


Their cardboard boxes always smell funky or rotten too, like rotted wood. A lot of newer cardboard does for some reason.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 28, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Their cardboard boxes always smell funky or rotten too, like rotted wood. A lot of newer cardboard does for some reason.


Maybe eat at a different pizza hut next time? That's wrong on all levels. DX


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 28, 2021)

Wrapping up a shift where co-workers wanted to make excuses as to why they cant help clean again. I cleaned 90% of the store by myself, whereas the other two people spent an entire hour to sweep and mop one small room. They still havent finished the other remaining half.


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 28, 2021)

FureverWolf said:


> Don't let life get you down. I know it can be tough sometimes to let go of the things that we've done in the past, but we can always do our best to better ourselves for the future. I for one don't judge ANYBODY for their past. Doesn't really matter what it is, as long as they've learned from their past. We shouldn't let what it was continue to tear us apart. It's so easy for ourselves to rip us to shreds, we are our own harshest critics! That internal voice inside of us that tells us we're terrible people is so easy to hear. Especially when it comes to things that we're ashamed of, things that others would consider deplorable, but no one is beyond forgiveness. As I said, at least in my own opinion, if that person is learned from their past and works to better themselves and their community and environment around them, nothing is beyond forgiveness of self. Regardless of what you done in the past, you're still a person and one worthy of being accepted, cared about and to be friends with. I have some pretty bad karma in my life to make up for, and when this covid thing is over I plan on doing a lot of volunteering at animal sanctuaries and shelters. I think doing good works in the world helps balance the negative things you've done in it. But don't EVER think that you're not worth talking to or that your past is so terrible that no one would ever accept you. There are people in this world that WILL, and many of them are on this forum. We are a community, first and foremost, with a people whose acceptance and opinions are a lot more wildly out there and accepting than others. So you're on a good place to find friends and acceptance. Just stick out your paw and SOMEONE will be out there to take it and help you up.


Thank you. I didn't want to make it look like I committed some evil acts, because it's not the thing. It's just that I scored a series of _fails_ where everyone expected me to succeed, and on top of that I refused to conform to a controlling, close-minded society. Small things, objectively speaking, but they made me a total "black sheep" in the eyes of said society and my surroundings, which didn't spare me flak and rejection. Now to be sure, I am slowly carving my way forward in spite of all the naysayers, but when the chips are down it all comes back to haunt me.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Maybe eat at a different pizza hut next time? That's wrong on all levels. DX


Nah, they're pretty good, it's just crappy materials and stuff, all fast food has been sucking lately.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 28, 2021)

Dear lord... I was having such a nice, energetic streak. Don't let this be the end of it.

Not sure if the hemmeroid is doing this to me or if it's something else. Trying not to puke. OTL


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 28, 2021)

I hate the term "anti-vaxxer", when I'm not, if people want a vaccine, then go for it, but when people don't feel comfortable taking what's essentially an experimental shot, excuse me for being cautious about long-term and possibly short-term effects that haven't been thoroughly studied when it's literally just starting to be distributed, when "project warp speed" was literally designed to rush out a shot ASAP, understandably, but I just fucking hate it when civilians act like the government and mob people about what they should take, or in this case, get injected, especially with a brand new shot, it's also understandable why some may feel cautious. The USA is a mob country, it's about groupthink and not people analyzing or assessing anything before judging others, they just go along with a collective mindset.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 28, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I hate the term "anti-vaxxer", when I'm not, if people want a vaccine, then go for it, but when people don't feel comfortable taking what's essentially an experimental shot, excuse me for being cautious about long-term and possibly short-term effects that haven't been thoroughly studied when it's literally just starting to be distributed, when "project warp speed" was literally designed to rush out a shot ASAP, understandably, but I just fucking hate it when civilians act like the government and mob people about what they should take, or in this case, get injected, especially with a brand new shot, it's also understandable why some may feel cautious. The USA is a mob country, it's about groupthink and not people analyzing or assessing anything before judging others, they just go along with a collective mindset.



I can sympathize with the fear. It wouldn't be the first time the government has used their own people as test subjects. I grew up in New Brunswick Canada in a town where Agent Orange was used without the peoples' knowledge or consent, and they were JUST compensating the parents for it around 2010, as I was leaving Highschool. A one-time payment of 20,000 for a family that already went through the miscarries or decades of health problems that have cost them more than 20k in suffering. :') 

Chances are, depending where you were born of course, you may have already received them from when you were a baby, and therefore have nothing more to worry about. But if you are worried about flu shots, that isn't exactly 'anti-vax'. That's just having an immune system that can fight the common cold. I hate needles so I'mma just tough it out! XD

 I only say this because people I've met tend to lump EVERY type of shot into the same category, when in reality, people are just pushing to get things like Measles and other deadly/preventable diseases taken care of.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I can sympathize with the fear. It wouldn't be the first time the government has used their own people as test subjects. I grew up in New Brunswick Canada in a town where Agent Orange was used without the peoples' knowledge or consent, and they were JUST compensating the parents for it around 2010, as I was leaving Highschool. A one-time payment of 20,000 for a family that already went through the miscarries or decades of health problems that have cost them more than 20k in suffering. :')
> 
> Chances are, depending where you were born of course, you may have already received them from when you were a baby, and therefore have nothing more to worry about. But if you are worried about flu shots, that isn't exactly 'anti-vax'. That's just having an immune system that can fight the common cold. I hate needles so I'mma just tough it out! XD
> 
> I only say this because people I've met tend to lump EVERY type of shot into the same category, when in reality, people are just pushing to get things like Measles and other deadly/preventable diseases taken care of.


I've never actually gotten the flu shot.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 28, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I've never actually gotten the flu shot.


Same!
I might consider it if I'm old, vulnerable and grumpy enough to deal with the pain.
But right now? 
No thanks.  
I will hide under my blanky, please.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Mar 29, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> The USA is a mob country, it's about groupthink and not people analyzing or assessing anything before judging others, they just go along with a collective mindset.



Americans are annoying to put it lightly. They will jump up an down about ghosts being dumb, But then go pale quick when they see spooky stuff in UK house from the 1500s? or see odd stuff on our roads/forests.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 29, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Americans are annoying to put it lightly. They will jump up an down about ghosts being dumb, But then go pale quick when they see spooky stuff in UK house from the 1500s? or see odd stuff on our roads/forests.


British people always find Americans annoying, that's nothing new. lol


----------



## MattsyKun (Mar 29, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I hate the term "anti-vaxxer", when I'm not, if people want a vaccine, then go for it, but when people don't feel comfortable taking what's essentially an experimental shot, excuse me for being cautious about long-term and possibly short-term effects that haven't been thoroughly studied when it's literally just starting to be distributed, when "project warp speed" was literally designed to rush out a shot ASAP, understandably, but I just fucking hate it when civilians act like the government and mob people about what they should take, or in this case, get injected, especially with a brand new shot, it's also understandable why some may feel cautious. The USA is a mob country, it's about groupthink and not people analyzing or assessing anything before judging others, they just go along with a collective mindset.


I totally get it. There's a difference between wanting to know more so you can make an informed decision later, and plugging your ears and spewing misinformation and allowing that misinformation to guide your decision. 

I get more annoyed with people like that one anti-vaxx woman on Twitter who said the vaccine caused a woman to deliver a stillborn baby, or just... Spewing shit without sources. Or ones who go "I don't want those toxins in my body, it's not natural!". Those are the whack jobs that need to be shamed, not people like you. 

Honestly, thanks for wanting to be informed.


----------



## zandelux (Mar 29, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Americans are annoying to put it lightly. They will jump up an down about ghosts being dumb, But then go pale quick when they see spooky stuff in UK house from the 1500s? or see odd stuff on our roads/forests.


Imagine actually being annoyed by this. "Those people are surprised by something they don't see every day! What a bunch of fools!"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 29, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> People who try to open the door before we're open make me mad...


People who try to open the door after we're closed make ME mad.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> People who try to open the door before we're open make me mad...


People who hold the door open and try to stop you closing it when you want to go home are worse.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Mar 30, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Imagine actually being annoyed by this. "Those people are surprised by something they don't see every day! What a bunch of fools!"



I've see that a lot as if they expect ghosts to appear every 1 min?. I just assume there trolling at that point.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 30, 2021)

I wish I could just stop being awkward cold turkey.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 31, 2021)

This is past, but the tornado that touched down in Georgia was 10 minutes from my house. I heard the sirens and there were firetrucks going down the road all night. It just missed us in a last minute turn and hit Newnan.


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 31, 2021)

I wish people would understand that anxiety is an illness with long-term consequences and can even affect people physically. The stigma I get is unbearable and I feel alone and I want to cry a whole river sometimes. I know so many people suffer from it and so I shouldn't be feeling alone in this, but the people closest to me in my household assume it'll "just go away" and expect it to pass soon. I've had it since I was a child. The stigma is making it worse and worse and I feel like sinking to my knees and letting the world swallow me whole sometimes. My partner can't move here unless we move so it's up to me to get us out of this mess, which doesn't help, and _he _is the only one who understands. I feel like I've been physically sick more so than usual lately from it and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 31, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> I wish people would understand that anxiety is an illness with long-term consequences and can even affect people physically. The stigma I get is unbearable and I feel alone and I want to cry a whole river sometimes. I know so many people suffer from it and so I shouldn't be feeling alone in this, but the people closest to me in my household assume it'll "just go away" and expect it to pass soon. I've had it since I was a child. The stigma is making it worse and worse and I feel like sinking to my knees and letting the world swallow me whole sometimes. My partner can't move here unless we move so it's up to me to get us out of this mess, which doesn't help, and _he _is the only one who understands. I feel like I've been physically sick more so than usual lately from it and I don't know what to do.


Can confirm that anxiety's one of those things that can cause serious physical effects, even if I'm only aware of constant fatigue being one of them.

Unfortunately, I may not be as effective of a shoulder in situations like this because I tend to go into "solutions mode".... which not only is not as sympathetic as people want or need when anxiety strikes, but the fact that _I don't know if you have access to viable therapists and anxiety itself has a tendency to disincline people from seeking therapy on its own_ leaves me with the "socially accepted" self-treatment methods like exercise, meditation, and diet.  I KNOW from personal experience that anxiety seriously screws with attempts at meditation and exercise at the minimum.

Pretty much the only thing I can suggest to you is to ask your partner if he can identify any therapists in your area.


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 31, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Can confirm that anxiety's one of those things that can cause serious physical effects, even if I'm only aware of constant fatigue being one of them.
> 
> Unfortunately, I may not be as effective of a shoulder in situations like this because I tend to go into "solutions mode".... which not only is not as sympathetic as people want or need when anxiety strikes, but the fact that _I don't know if you have access to viable therapists and anxiety itself has a tendency to disincline people from seeking therapy on its own_ leaves me with the "socially accepted" self-treatment methods like exercise, meditation, and diet.  I KNOW from personal experience that anxiety seriously screws with attempts at meditation and exercise at the minimum.
> 
> Pretty much the only thing I can suggest to you is to ask your partner if he can identify any therapists in your area.



Ohh I have fatigue from it. One of the most annoying frickin side effects ever.

I get a lot of exercise but where I live in Western Canada the weather gets brutally crazy at times, like right now it 's cold after being sunny all last week.

I do have therapists in my area and my caseworker referred me to one (albeit, the government itself is sometimes albeist with its wording which is something that's a big ouch) but I believe the wait time can be _months. _I'm waiting patiently for a response to see if I'm accepted for the therapy though! 

Also, yeah, anxiety affects mediation a _lot. _I can't simply lie there and not think and usually "happy thoughts" lead me to spiraling down a rabbit hole of worrying about random things anyway. Heck, reading used to be my _favorite _past time but I haven't read much in _months. _


----------



## Punji (Apr 1, 2021)

I went to the bank today to deposit some cash. I don't know if all banks are like this, but there's the two sets of doors, where the first one is just the ATM area and the second set of doors behind it leads to the actual bank. Normally the first set of doors are left unlocked at all times, even in the dead of night when no one is in the building. For some stupid reason today it was locked.

So ya' know, whatever. I'll just use the drive-through ATM then, right? So I get in the line and wait. Then when I get to the ATM, I stick my card in and go to deposit my cash, but for some stupid reason, it only accepts cheques. The other options were all "temporarily unavailable." So great, that was a waste of time.

So I stopped for gas on the way back home, pull right up to the pump, stick my card in, and instantly it gives me an error and tells me to go to the cashier to get it fixed. So instead just fucking _never mind_ then and went home, successfully achieving 0/2 errands and wasting my time. Not a big deal but annoying when I just needed to do two very simple things everyone has done hundreds of times. So now I guess next time I have to stop at the registry, it will be that plus a bank run and a stop for gas...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 1, 2021)

I watched a Karen compilation video, and the comment section turns into people justifying one-sided racism, like some of these videos can be funny and all, but they just bring in so much bad energy.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 1, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I watched a Karen compilation video, and the comment section turns into people justifying one-sided racism, like some of these videos can be funny and all, but they just bring in so much bad energy.


You mean how it's socially acceptable to attack white people on a racial level but any other types of racism is treated differently? If that's the case, it bothers me too.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 1, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> You mean how it's socially acceptable to attack white people on a racial level but any other types of racism is treated differently? If that's the case, it bothers me too.


That's exactly what I meant, but I didn't want to make it too obvious because of the stigma of that kind of discussion.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 1, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> You mean how it's socially acceptable to attack white people on a racial level but any other types of racism is treated differently? If that's the case, it bothers me too.



Racism in any form is unjust. It is a universal concept that is millennia old and outdated, sadly it's a part of human nature as well. Don't bring others down, lift them up.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 1, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> That's exactly what I meant, but I didn't want to make it too obvious because of the stigma of that kind of discussion.


Considering the asinine reasons some users have decided to go for the jugular of other users on this website, I don't blame your apprehension.

Anywho, as to not derail things too much...

Minor vent. Customer service related jobs as an introvert are unbearably frustrating.

I already prefer to keep to myself, working a job that requires you being on the phone all day is at times nothing short of exhausting and stressful. Especially those loud idiots that scream about how the company inconvenienced them and how the 'dispatch time' is unacceptable and they need to speak to my manager, who just tells them the same crap I do anyways.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 1, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> You mean how it's socially acceptable to attack white people on a racial level but any other types of racism is treated differently? If that's the case, it bothers me too.


Alas, we live in an interesting time when bandaids can be racist but textbook bigoted rhetoric cannot. It all depends on what skin color we speak of, which is how racism has always worked. Same old.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 1, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Alas, we live in an interesting time when bandaids can be racist but textbook bigoted rhetoric cannot. It all depends on what skin color we speak of, which is how racism has always worked. Same old.



Double standards, double standards everywhere. *Waves to Buzz Lightyear.*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 1, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Double standards, double standards everywhere. *Waves to Buzz Lightyear.*


Nah "double standard" would imply these people actually have standards


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 1, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Nah "double standard" would imply these people actually have standards



True, basically what we call hypocrites. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 1, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> You mean how it's socially acceptable to attack white people on a racial level but any other types of racism is treated differently? If that's the case, it bothers me too.


"We are against racism, but we will also judge and attack white people based on their race".

Because you know, Martin Luther King wanted you to judge people based on their race and not their character after all. /s


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> "We are against racism, but we will also judge and attack white people based on their race".
> 
> Because you know, Martin Luther King wanted you to judge people based on their race and not their character after all. /s



Martin Luthor believed in equality, so that one day kids of all creeds could be friends. It used to be like that in the early 90's and 2000's, at least when I was a kid.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 1, 2021)

*Quietly suggests changing the subject at this point*

The other day my dog got excited when I came home and ran and jumped on me, scratching the hell out of my chest. She didn't mean to, but I have a tare in my shirt and some scratches that are quite noticeable. I still love her tho <3


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 1, 2021)

what do me and MC hammer have in common. Cant touch this.
As in this topic I will not get banned for


----------



## L.Rey (Apr 2, 2021)

"You said no on Saturday, right? You can't come in tomorrow?"

...motherfucker, be grateful I'm here _today._ AND I worked overtime last week too. Not to mention this place is supposed to be closed today as well. Even though this particular work isn't too difficult or straining, I still value what little time I have off. Yes, as much as I do my paycheck...if not more so. Fuckin wake up in the middle of the goddamn night for this shit too..


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Racism in any form is unjust. It is a universal concept that is millennia old and outdated, sadly it's a part of human nature as well. Don't bring others down, lift them up.


This is probably the most level-headed thing I've heard as far as this kind of subject matter being discussed on this forum.


----------



## just.chillin (Apr 2, 2021)

I repeatedly lose all my belongings. Not like misplacing them, no this is worse. Like that time I got robbed by my ex, lost everything in a house fire, my mom threw out all my stuff 2x in a row so I literally have to start from scratch multiple times. Pray for my bank account please.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 2, 2021)

I took the day off to go look at a tractor I want to buy, which is kind of a ways away. Halfway there my car started making scary noises and shaking a lot. Turned around and made it home okay, but I'm pissed off that 1) No tractor and 2) Car problems. Hooray.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm going into "Kevin Mode". Why the fuck has Amazon products gotten shittier, and their brand new products look either open-box with no tape or seal, gritty-feeling, and/or B-grade condition, also, what's with Amazon becoming like a wholesaler with less brand-name products you never heard of in place of expensive absolute shit with QC problems? That's on top of the fact that their same or next day shipping often loses products even with tracking, and it'll never go out for delivery until you cancel and re-order again for the next day, and then overpricing some retail merchandise, even with a prime subscription, they should at least be at retail price, and selling food items or OTC medicines with shitty expiration dates. I remember Amazon used to sell quality stuff years back, and it was like purchasing from a brick and mortar, there was no dents, or scuffs on the packaging, and the products looked and felt factory new, and they weren't generic shit with packaging and quality issues. That's another thing, there's an increase in generic products and a decrease in brand goods, and what they do is sponsor or advertise products coming from a third party seller, looking all great on their site knowing that when it's not purchased directly from their warehouses it doesn't have a 1 year warranty because half of the sellers aren't considered "authorized dealers" by the manufacturer, and it seems like getting items "ships and sold by Amazon.com LLC" is becoming less of a thing, so people add sponsored items to their cart thinking they're new and come with a warranty when they don't, or the seller/manufacturer has shitty customer service. Their product listings are so fractionated, and sometimes there's multiple items with like 3+ different listings and descriptions, not knowing what's the official or original one, and on top of that, they love to put new or different products under the original listings, causing confusion, and falsifying any review between the old or other/new products that got lumped into the same listing. Also, there could be an item on their site that cannot be found using their search, but only through google. Wtf Amazon? They've turned into a discount store without the discounts.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 2, 2021)

There are kids here as young as 13, yet some of these ads are too adult themed. I just saw one with a visible female nipple, and that's highly inappropriate for minors to see, especially if it makes a minor feel uncomfortable.

Sorry if I seem like a Karen, guys.  It just bothers me.

Edit: if the ads here are filtered so certain age groups don't see the adult ones, then just ignore my rant lol!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> There are kids here as young as 13, yet some of these ads are too adult themed. I just saw one with a visible female nipple, and that's highly inappropriate for minors to see, especially if it makes a minor feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Sorry if I seem like a Karen, guys.  It just bothers me.
> 
> Edit: if the ads here are filtered so certain age groups don't see the adult ones, then just ignore my rant lol!



I personally make it explicitly stated that you must be an adult to even sign up for my RP's. Then again, the only reason I do that in the first place because generally my RP's are SFW is that if the roleplay gets to that point I am aware that you're an adult.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I personally make it explicitly stated that you must be an adult to even sign up for my RP's. Then again, the only reason I do that in the first place because generally my RP's are SFW is that if the roleplay gets to that point I am aware that you're an adult.


Awesome, that's very good and responsible of you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Awesome, that's very good and responsible of you.



Yeah, most of my RP's have either action, adventure, sci-fi, or fantasy tbh. But sadly, this is a forum on FA so that is sadly on the mind of a lot of people on here.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, most of my RP's have either action, adventure, sci-fi, or fantasy tbh. But sadly, this is a forum on FA so that is sadly on the mind of a lot of people on here.


Yeah, I had someone message me on my old account asking to RP, and I said yes as long as it's SFW. Never got another response from him ever again.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Yeah, I had someone message me on my old account asking to RP, and I said yes as long as it's SFW. Never got another response from him ever again.



People want their smut and they want it NOW NOW NOW. They don't want to have a contributive and mutual story.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> People want their smut and they want it NOW NOW NOW. They don't want to have a contributive and mutual story.


True that! I'm not even that good at RPing, but I'd rather have one about a cool, well thought out story, rather than gross stuff.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> True that! I'm not even that good at RPing, but I'd rather have one about a cool, well thought out story, rather than gross stuff.



Me too, like my characters fight in wars and to the death with each other with superpowers. Do honestly people think they're just going to bend over backwards to some random creepy hobo furry because their writer is thirsty? NO!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm going into "Kevin Mode". Why the fuck has Amazon products gotten shittier, and their brand new products look either open-box with no tape or seal, gritty-feeling, and/or B-grade condition, also, what's with Amazon becoming like a wholesaler with less brand-name products you never heard of in place of expensive absolute shit with QC problems? That's on top of the fact that their same or next day shipping often loses products even with tracking, and it'll never go out for delivery until you cancel and re-order again for the next day, and then overpricing some retail merchandise, even with a prime subscription, they should at least be at retail price, and selling food items or OTC medicines with shitty expiration dates. I remember Amazon used to sell quality stuff years back, and it was like purchasing from a brick and mortar, there was no dents, or scuffs on the packaging, and the products looked and felt factory new, and they weren't generic shit with packaging and quality issues. That's another thing, there's an increase in generic products and a decrease in brand goods, and what they do is sponsor or advertise products coming from a third party seller, looking all great on their site knowing that when it's not purchased directly from their warehouses it doesn't have a 1 year warranty because half of the sellers aren't considered "authorized dealers" by the manufacturer, and it seems like getting items "ships and sold by Amazon.com LLC" is becoming less of a thing, so people add sponsored items to their cart thinking they're new and come with a warranty when they don't, or the seller/manufacturer has shitty customer service. Their product listings are so fractionated, and sometimes there's multiple items with like 3+ different listings and descriptions, not knowing what's the official or original one, and on top of that, they love to put new or different products under the original listings, causing confusion, and falsifying any review between the old or other/new products that got lumped into the same listing. Also, there could be an item on their site that cannot be found using their search, but only through google. Wtf Amazon? They've turned into a discount store without the discounts.


Amazon is basically the new edition of the old mail-order catalogs.  I've had a bit more luck with the "buyer beware" stuff (I actually tend to not even care about the warranties anymore), but what frightens me about the generics is that there are actually MORE styles in the generic version than there are in the brand name!  And I don't just mean "more listings", I mean they allow for way more patterns, colors, and even sizes compared to a brand name.  Common with a lot of clothing items and pretty much the case with almost all electronics especially.

My one experience with an item getting lost did result in a tirade, but the way I spelled it out allowed the seller to ID the problem.

I'll admit I have a bit of a hard time fully relating to the nature of your issue because I tend to blow a lot more time checking the location of the sellers.  There's one region accounting for what I swear is upwards of 95% of Amazon's ENTIRE INVENTORY, and this is part of what I'm assuming you mean when you say "generic products".

Things are eventually going to get to the point where I look through Amazon to find the original seller and use the seller's own website to buy the product (building an online store into your own website is actually pretty easy, a particularly cheapskate company could probably just throw this task on their existing IT support contractor).  I suspect in the near future that companies are going to get selfish enough to not want to give Amazon a cut of their profits, or feel threatened enough to avoid Amazon for other reasons.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 2, 2021)

What we're seeing with Amazon is basically what's been reported by people for years: A mix of a hounded pursuit of speed over quality (something that I've seen bleeding over into other Warehouses / Shippers: I know at least one other major brand - as in a national, name-brand company - that _explicitly_ sold itself to investors with the line "To remain competitive, we focus on swiftness over quality of experience and swiftness comes first" in official documents), the fact that they're the ten-ton elephant in the room that others need to work around (Amazon's warehouses notoriously _reduce_ average wages in the areas they set up shop), and that they're gradually gobbling up / eliminating competition which reduces the stresses on them to provide decent service and / or a fair deal (Ye ol' classic "Who else you going to buy from?" that we similarly saw with businesses like Walmart going scorched earth on competition before then letting the facilities rot on shoe-string budgets).

I can't fault the line workers as things are getting so dire on the line that I've been hearing increasing reports of drivers coming back to the warehouse with literal _bags of urine and / or shit_ that they filled so as to not be off on time quotas. Bags which were seen in official Amazon statements as bad not because of everything that entailed about the work environment, but for "_wasting expensive company supplies"_ and _not tossing them before reaching the Warehouse_. To say nothing of increasing reports of them just... outright firing people injured in the warehouses before they can officially file the injury claims and potentially get coverage by things like Worker's Comp. Or the horrifying "We're trying to pioneer methods to keep track of our workers' eye movements" stuff that gets circulated every couple of months.

There's a reason I'll heartily recommend buying directly from suppliers or sticking your neck out for smaller businesses over just throwing money at Amazon. This isn't the only one, but it remains a major one.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2021)

Attaman said:


> There's a reason I'll heartily recommend buying directly from suppliers or sticking your neck out for smaller businesses over just throwing money at Amazon. This isn't the only one, but it remains a major one.


....I'll be blunt, I'm more willing to go the supplier route.

I'm one of those people who does not use Amazon for groceries or usually for repeatable items, so I've already wagered there isn't a small business within an hour's drive that has what I'm after.  Where I live, they tend to get shipped UPS or FedEx, which probably causes its own problems compared to Amazon drivers.  (If Amazon workers wanted to throw shade on my habits for the past year, before I started tracking the locations of the sellers, it'd be more along the lines of constantly playing Tetris to fit as many items as possible into one box.  That's a different kind of hell on quotas.)

I think the last repeatable items I got from there were compression clothes, fingerless gloves, and autism-related stuff - I now know for a fact I can buy the compression stuff directly via suppliers (Armoray and Sockwell USA, for starters), the fingerless gloves I know there's a supplier of weightlifter gloves IN MY OWN STATE (MRX Boxing & Fitness is the brand in question - though that's TWO hours away I think), and autism stuff... well I have to double-check this one to see about other things but ARK Therapeutic reportedly makes the sensory chews in South Carolina.

Admittedly I'm putting faith in the suppliers that they're actually sticking to their word on things like that last detail, but there are only so many things I can track at once.

Would it be too far out of line if I made an "Amazon Alternatives" thread where we could list direct suppliers?


......backing up a second to my mention of Armoray, those sleeves are apparently only useful for a few months each.  Anyone know any ways to reuse those sleeves or scraps thereof in any other project?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 3, 2021)

I like this show but damn he tries hard to fill you with feels at every turn to the point where it gets annoying. "They didn't deserve to die that day" Duh? nobody ever deserves to die on any day, the hell is your point


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 3, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Amazon is basically the new edition of the old mail-order catalogs.  I've had a bit more luck with the "buyer beware" stuff (I actually tend to not even care about the warranties anymore), but what frightens me about the generics is that there are actually MORE styles in the generic version than there are in the brand name!  And I don't just mean "more listings", I mean they allow for way more patterns, colors, and even sizes compared to a brand name.  Common with a lot of clothing items and pretty much the case with almost all electronics especially.
> 
> My one experience with an item getting lost did result in a tirade, but the way I spelled it out allowed the seller to ID the problem.
> 
> ...


I look at sellers individually too, but there's less great choices for items listed as a "big" or sponsored products, especially with some retail items, like people can come across Amazon's front page thinking the items are coming from manufacturer authorized sellers, or sold exclusively by Amazon, and you might get some third-party seller's inventory of an Xbox Series S with no warranty because it's bought before it's sold, which happened when I bought my PS4 a while back, and Sony couldn't activate my warranty, even though it was listed like a new item you'd get from a regular retailer. It's the reassurance of getting certain items directly through Amazon, since they're automatically an official store, and yes, the fake products are an issue, which is why I am hesitant to get some electronics from third-party sellers among other things that make the experience of purchasing feel so fractionated.



A massive toothache and anxiety somehow turns into feelings of anger and aggression to people and things that are bothering me in this world.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 3, 2021)

I confided some deep and personal thoughts to someone I felt was a very close friend. While I wasn't looking for sympathy, his response really caught me off guard. He said "Have you thought about talking to someone like a professional?"

And so, I will bottle up my feelings and put my mask back on; I no longer want to confide in anyone.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 3, 2021)

I HAVE HAD HICCUPS ALL DAY

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 3, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I confided some deep and personal thoughts to someone I felt was a very close friend. While I wasn't looking for sympathy, his response really caught me off guard. He said "Have you thought about talking to someone like a professional?"
> 
> And so, I will bottle up my feelings and put my mask back on; I no longer want to confide in anyone.



You can confide in me!  
The only time I would say something like that is because it could be something serious that only a professional would know how to help with.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 3, 2021)

Idk why, but I'm not as big of a fan of the YT channel "Dark5" ever since the voice narrations began in his videos. Maybe if his voice were more spooky...


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You can confide in me!
> The only time I would say something like that is because it could be something serious that only a professional would know how to help with.


I appreciate that very much. Maybe one day I'll do just that. Thank you for listening.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 3, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I confided some deep and personal thoughts to someone I felt was a very close friend. While I wasn't looking for sympathy, his response really caught me off guard. He said "Have you thought about talking to someone like a professional?"
> 
> And so, I will bottle up my feelings and put my mask back on; I no longer want to confide in anyone.


I have been through quite a few things and helped many. It would be your choice but my DMs are open if there is ever something you want to get off your chest


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 3, 2021)

Ever have a frequent amount of days where you feel physically awake, but mentally exhausted? =w=


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 3, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Ever have a frequent amount of days where you feel physically awake, but mentally exhausted? =w=


Yeah pretty much all my october-december was like that


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 4, 2021)

Well, my dad's just disowned me for like, the fifth time and it's really starting to lose it's impact.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I confided some deep and personal thoughts to someone I felt was a very close friend. While I wasn't looking for sympathy, his response really caught me off guard. He said "Have you thought about talking to someone like a professional?"
> 
> And so, I will bottle up my feelings and put my mask back on; I no longer want to confide in anyone.


Confiding in people is something big and scary, and it's easy to feel off put by things people say. But I know that sometimes things can be taken the wrong way (I'm not sure about this situation since I dont know all the details) But I know I certainly dont ever wanna hurt somebody! And my knowledge is quite limited as where going to a Pro could be very helpful. I know my Pros really helped me to become the person I am.

But learning to become vulnerable for those we care about is natural, and helps out mental state. Just keep looking, you got this :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Well, my dad's just disowned me for like, the fifth time and it's really starting to lose it's impact.


Im very sorry about that, while my dad and I have our problems he's never disowned me, so I have no idea what it feels like. But still to have somebody that we should look up to do  something like that, it must not feel right. But, I dont know the whole situation, so all I can do is give you my condolences. And a big hug

*Hugs*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im very sorry about that, while my dad and I have our problems he's never disowned me, so I have no idea what it feels like. But still to have somebody that we should look up to do  something like that, it must not feel right. But, I dont know the whole situation, so all I can do is give you my condolences. And a big hug
> 
> *Hugs*


Short version is when I was 15 I moved to my mum's place and for the next two years he'd randomly message me saying I'm a traitor and he doesn't want to talk to me ever again only to be on speaking terms a few months later.

At this point I'm kinda numb to it - I'm mostly bummed because I thought we'd moved past it. He hasn't done anything like this since 2017.

That being said, he divorced my mum 16 years ago, and still treats her like the devil incarnate (he once sent me an angry message because I mentioned her offhand in a Facebook comment on one of his posts). She's moved on, and he's even been remarried for 13 years, but he's still like this.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Short version is when I was 15 I moved to my mum's place and for the next two years he'd randomly message me saying I'm a traitor and he doesn't want to talk to me ever again only to be on speaking terms a few months later.
> 
> At this point I'm kinda numb to it - I'm mostly bummed because I thought we'd moved past it. He hasn't done anything like this since 2017.
> 
> That being said, he divorced my mum 16 years ago, and still treats her like the devil incarnate (he once sent me an angry message because I mentioned her offhand in a Facebook comment on one of his posts). She's moved on, and he's even been remarried for 13 years, but he's still like this.


Getting obsessed about something like this is, while understandable, very poor for emotional growth for all parties involved. Him since he apparently can't move past this obstacle in his life. For you because you need to deal with your father figure acting in such a way.
Hard life obstacles like this are never easy to overcome, but we can become stronger and better people because of them. Its all things we can learn from to grow our arsenal. Perspective is the way you get through things (At least for me, I dont know about others).

Im sorry for your predicament.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Apr 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Short version is when I was 15 I moved to my mum's place and for the next two years he'd randomly message me saying I'm a traitor and he doesn't want to talk to me ever again only to be on speaking terms a few months later.
> 
> At this point I'm kinda numb to it - I'm mostly bummed because I thought we'd moved past it. He hasn't done anything like this since 2017.
> 
> That being said, he divorced my mum 16 years ago, and still treats her like the devil incarnate (he once sent me an angry message because I mentioned her offhand in a Facebook comment on one of his posts). She's moved on, and he's even been remarried for 13 years, but he's still like this.


That's some incredibly immature behavior from him, not how an adult (and especially a father) should be behaving. Unfortunately, this sort of stuff is not too uncommon. Age is not always correlated with maturity.
I'd say: make sure to learn from his mistakes and failures, and be better yourself. Try not to let his immaturity get to you too much.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Short version is when I was 15 I moved to my mum's place and for the next two years he'd randomly message me saying I'm a traitor and he doesn't want to talk to me ever again only to be on speaking terms a few months later.
> 
> At this point I'm kinda numb to it - I'm mostly bummed because I thought we'd moved past it. He hasn't done anything like this since 2017.
> 
> That being said, he divorced my mum 16 years ago, and still treats her like the devil incarnate (he once sent me an angry message because I mentioned her offhand in a Facebook comment on one of his posts). She's moved on, and he's even been remarried for 13 years, but he's still like this.


My dad disowned me too. He was always an insensitive prick but he took it to another level when mom split with him.

Then he got a girlfriend who also hated my guts and whose only interest was to stalk me online and tell me what a shitty daughter I'd been and telling me that 'no family is perfect' and I should be 100% forgiving of his neglect and abuse growing up.

I say just drop him and don't look back. Let him make the first move to appologize if he really wants to see or hear from you again.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> That being said, he divorced my mum 16 years ago, and still treats her like the devil incarnate (he once sent me an angry message because I mentioned her offhand in a Facebook comment on one of his posts). She's moved on, and he's even been remarried for 13 years, but he's still like this.





TyraWadman said:


> I say just drop him and don't look back. Let him make the first move to appologize if he really wants to see or hear from you again.



Just because someone shares some DNA with you doesn't mean they're necessarily your family or that you owe them anything at all. I have plenty of relatives that when I say "my family" are not included in that, and a number of people I'm not related to that I do consider family.

Toxic people are toxic people, no matter what. Don't let them drag you down.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 4, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I have been through quite a few things and helped many. It would be your choice but my DMs are open if there is ever something you want to get off your chest


I really appreciate this. I may take you up on that. Sometimes it's easier to talk to strangers than friends.



ssaannttoo said:


> Confiding in people is something big and scary, and it's easy to feel off put by things people say. But I know that sometimes things can be taken the wrong way (I'm not sure about this situation since I dont know all the details) But I know I certainly dont ever wanna hurt somebody! And my knowledge is quite limited as where going to a Pro could be very helpful. I know my Pros really helped me to become the person I am.
> 
> But learning to become vulnerable for those we care about is natural, and helps out mental state. Just keep looking, you got this :3


I can appreciate that. And I agree, professionals can be very valuable and helpful. It was more the fact that I went out of my comfort zone and was so very unguarded, and yet his response felt really dismissive. Whether he meant it that way or not, to have a one-liner passing you off to someone else feels like a gut-punch when you're already down.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I can appreciate that. And I agree, professionals can be very valuable and helpful. It was more the fact that I went out of my comfort zone and was so very unguarded, and yet his response felt really dismissive. Whether he meant it that way or not, to have a one-liner passing you off to someone else feels like a gut-punch when you're already down.


I can certainly understand that. Perhaps this person cares so much about you that they feel unqualified to help you? Not wanting to make things worse. I know that I've had people talk to me that I have no idea how to assist or give advice too. Sooooo, just take it with a grain of salt. At least I care :3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 5, 2021)

God dammit I yawned so hard my jaw got stuck for a second


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)

People who turn down others because they don't like the character designs of their characters are assholes. In one macro server this guy gave out an in general roleplay ad. I've came to him offering to RP as one of my giants, even though his add was in general he asked if I had a dragon or a mouse. I've shown him Destroya, then he had the audacity to call her cringe and be a jackass to me. Even when he himself only had one character! Like okay pal, you're probably going to play a self-insert and yet you're calling my character cringe after you insisted on me being a mouse when I have a variety of other characters?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 6, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> God dammit I yawned so hard my jaw got stuck for a second


What a shitty jaw. Have it replaced at once. :V


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> What a shitty jaw. Have it replaced at once. :V


It works fine, it just was never meant to open so wide


----------



## Punji (Apr 6, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It works fine, it just was never meant to open so wide


Something something *dick joke*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 6, 2021)

Eh... my goodness; I hate having to go to the grocery store late in the afternoon around rush hour on a Tuesday..... it kinda sucks. But, we also need bread and milk right now.... so, I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> What a shitty jaw. Have it replaced at once. :V


Replaced?
How?

Can't help but think in lego dinosaurs.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm AMAB but I have an emotional period, it's not too bad and I'm proud to have it, as a genderfluid also makes me feel good sometimes

but sometimes I'm tired of feeling so sad and emotional on my days

I'm on my days, and feel sad, lonely and also very romantic and nostalgic.

Anyone else has gone through this?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Replaced?
> How?
> 
> Can't help but think in lego dinosaurs.


That was a joke.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> That was a joke.


Oh!
sorry I'm dumb hahaha


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Oh!
> sorry I'm dumb hahaha
> 
> View attachment 106851


Das okay, love.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Das okay, love.
> View attachment 106858


Dawww!

Thankies :3

*Hugs*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Dawww!
> 
> Thankies :3
> 
> *Hugs*


_hugs back _=w=


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> People who turn down others because they don't like the character designs of their characters are assholes. In one macro server this guy gave out an in general roleplay ad. I've came to him offering to RP as one of my giants, even though his add was in general he asked if I had a dragon or a mouse. I've shown him Destroya, then he had the audacity to call her cringe and be a jackass to me. Even when he himself only had one character! Like okay pal, you're probably going to play a self-insert and yet you're calling my character cringe after you insisted on me being a mouse when I have a variety of other characters?
> 
> View attachment 106815
> View attachment 106814


It's probably the sonic style look. Some people may not like it or may find it cringey.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

Bluefiremark II said:


> It's probably the sonic style look. Some people may not like it or may find it cringey.


actually some do.
and some find it cringe meme worth

one of my normie friends used to make "fun" jokes about me being a furry, on twitter. he did it 'after the great trauma event' (other story apart)


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 7, 2021)

I am really starting to get sick with my day job. It is not that the work itself is unpleasant, but everything around it is making it a nightmare.

I have to work with cumbersome, non intuitive software the will delete jobs at random and breaks half the time. And when one of these software programs is tied to my ability to log hours, see my paycheck, and request time off....it gets very aggravating.

Our warehouse is no longer able to order materials as it use to. Now, we have to go through corporate approval on anything, which can take weeks. This leads to huge shortages and often times I have to buy things myself, which can be a hassle with a lot of places short on specific things or a huge time sink to make the previously unnecessary trips.

I am really close to quitting this job but I still like having food and a bed. The instant I get hired elsewhere I am jumping ship.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I am really starting to get sick with my day job. It is not that the work itself is unpleasant, but everything around it is making it a nightmare.
> 
> I have to work with cumbersome, non intuitive software the will delete jobs at random and breaks half the time. And when one of these software programs is tied to my ability to log hours, see my paycheck, and request time off....it gets very aggravating.
> 
> ...


While I can't provide you with specific cases of this happening to me (I've always been unemployed.) But having a positive work environment is very important. Wether this software problem is just a problem ith upgrading or revamping the system, OR going to a new job. But where there is a will there is a way, and you can do this :3


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 7, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I'm AMAB but I have an emotional period, it's not too bad and I'm proud to have it, as a genderfluid also makes me feel good sometimes
> 
> but sometimes I'm tired of feeling so sad and emotional on my days
> 
> ...



I’m AFAB transmasc myself, so I go through the same monthly cycles with an added bonus of bodily horror & cramping. Best advice I can give is to try not to dwell on the negativity too much until the cycle finishes. Distractions always help - stay busy as you can, go for a walk or do some exercise for a natural endorphin boost, and keep hydrated. Keeping a journal for notes on your cycle might help, too; tracking your moods like that can help identify patterns or triggers that make some months more difficult than others.

Hope you get to feeling better, hon!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 7, 2021)

Can i ask that that acronym means without starting a pad path?


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 7, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I am really starting to get sick with my day job. It is not that the work itself is unpleasant, but everything around it is making it a nightmare.
> 
> I have to work with cumbersome, non intuitive software the will delete jobs at random and breaks half the time. And when one of these software programs is tied to my ability to log hours, see my paycheck, and request time off....it gets very aggravating.
> 
> ...


I don't really have any advice aside from what you said you're already planning on doing. 
It really sucks when you are in such an uncomfortable position and just have to stick it out for a while. My grandmother used to work at a job and take home a very sizable paycheck long ago. But she quit that job. When I asked her why she would ever leave something like that, she told me how she hated the people. That she was sexually harassed all the time. (This is was long ago, before sexual harassment in the workplace was even identified as a thing). 

So yeah, definitely need to be happy where you work. I hope you're out and onto something better, soon. That type of stuff can take such an emotional toll. My inbox is always open, to you, too.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Can i ask that that acronym means without starting a pad path?


AMAB means Assigned Male At Birth

And AFAB Assigned Female At Birth

Sometimes used AGAB using Gender without defining it and refering mainly to gender assigned on explainations and/or other varietues such AIAB "intersex" and etc!

It's ok to ask buddy! Don't worry :3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 7, 2021)

Bluefiremark II said:


> It's probably the sonic style look. Some people may not like it or may find it cringey.



I find a lot of furry designs cringy, but I still am capable of compromise and settling for less.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 7, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> I’m AFAB transmasc myself, so I go through the same monthly cycles with an added bonus of bodily horror & cramping.


oh, I see;



Saokymo said:


> Best advice I can give is to try not to dwell on the negativity too much until the cycle finishes. Distractions always help - stay busy as you can, go for a walk or do some exercise for a natural endorphin boost, and keep hydrated.


It's curious how I'm prone to hook and dwell on feelings
I'll keep busy on my drawings or with my new friends! :3

And sometimes the good feelings like my crush on *beeep*'s relationship made me feel happy and romantic but also, that later drives me into a hormonal down scaling.
(Cuties, if ya see this, it's not you it's my looney heart and homones, sorry)

I want to try at least exercising at home, I'm a potato couch myself;



Saokymo said:


> Keeping a journal for notes on your cycle might help, too; tracking your moods like that can help identify patterns or triggers that make some months more difficult than others.
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better, hon!


I'll try thank you

I've noticed I tend to feel sad and lonely if I'm away from my friends or if I feel like things advance without me
Curiously yestermonth I hadn't much problems because I joined forums!
But now, I've been a bit most nocturnal, and spended less time with them and also my gender since yesterday switched, so it mixed up all maybe?

I will try a journal.
 but I'm not very constant, I will find a way for sure.
Now I want to hug everyone

And thank you for listening to me :3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 7, 2021)

Punji said:


> Something something *dick joke*


I totally didn't invite that by dressing my response in that way


----------



## L.Rey (Apr 7, 2021)

Mineph said:


> Both of my parents had to be taken to the hospital today for COVID related complications. My mom has pneumonia in both of her lungs and I haven't heard anything about how my dad's doing yet. I'm fucking terrified.



They're in good hands now, and they'll be taken care of as best as possible. Keep yourself around or in contact with other loved ones if you can. Heck, you have us too. I wish the best for your parents, do what you must to bare through this. You are not alone, and you don't have to face this alone.


----------



## L.Rey (Apr 8, 2021)

Mineph said:


> Thank you. Admittedly I was catastrophizing when I made my previous post because I don't really have a lot of family left and... y'know. As stupid as it sounds I never thought something like this could happen to us until it did actually happen, haha...
> Since then though my dad was released, so there's that at least!



It's a common assumption, as we're all just trying to get through our day to day as usual. Sorry you had learn the hard way. At least your father is out, I'll keep wishing the best for you and your parents. Please take care, don't forget you have us too. ^^


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2021)

Urgh!  I'm trying to remember this one book from my elementary school days and trying to pin the right search terms to ID the book is a nightmare!

Here's what I know of the book:
-It was a relatively small paperback book.
-There's a variety of math problems in it.
-The problems mostly or all relate to school activities in some fashion.
-One of the scenarios was about school lunches and a quality/quantity comparison - if I'm remembering it right, the lunch ladies could make somewhere between "100 meals that all 4500 students in the school wanted" or "4500 lunches that could send half the students that ate them home with food poisoning, that only 100 would still eat", and the breakpoint was "1500 bland lunches that 1500 students would eat".  I forget the rest of the problems related to that scenario.

Yet every search term I've tried only comes up with actual school math textbooks, which the book I'm trying to find is NOT.

P.S. I'm pretty sure the book is NOT "Math Curse".


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm so tired of people "borrowing" things at work.  They're not personal belongings, but they are supplies I've gotten together so that I can do my job for that day.  People take them and wander off to use them for their own task instead of actually going and getting their own supplies.  Just today, this guy walked over and took something I'd set down.
Why?
Go get your own damn stuff.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 10, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I'm so tired of people "borrowing" things at work.  They're not personal belongings, but they are supplies I've gotten together so that I can do my job for that day.  People take them and wander off to use them for their own task instead of actually going and getting their own supplies.  Just today, this guy walked over and took something I'd set down.
> Why?
> Go get your own damn stuff.


Take it you've told them not to touch your shit?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 10, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I'm so tired of people "borrowing" things at work.  They're not personal belongings, but they are supplies I've gotten together so that I can do my job for that day.  People take them and wander off to use them for their own task instead of actually going and getting their own supplies.  Just today, this guy walked over and took something I'd set down.
> Why?
> Go get your own damn stuff.



It's weird how it feels like common sense to not take something that isn't yours...
Only to see literally EVERY coworker do the exact opposite on almost every shift.
I'm  legitimately wondering if they all just have pen-collecting addictions because there's no way you can keep misplacing 50 pens without noticing a pile of them after some time.


----------



## aomagrat (Apr 10, 2021)

Why, oh why is it that every time I go shopping, I get in line behind that person who has never used a credit or debit card before and the chasier has to show them how to use it.  It seems to happen every time.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 10, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> Why, oh why is it that every time I go shopping, I get in line behind that person who has never used a credit or debit card before and the chasier has to show them how to use it.  It seems to happen every time.


I come up with nicknames for all the types of people I get stuck behind that take too long, one example being "Exact Change Edna" who is always some sweet old lady who just insists on having a conversation while she slowly digs through her purse to find the right coins.


----------



## aomagrat (Apr 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I come up with nicknames for all the types of people I get stuck behind that take too long, one example being "Exact Change Edna" who is always some sweet old lady who just insists on having a conversation while she slowly digs through her purse to find the right coins.


I went to Walmart for one item. Got to the express checkout and had three people in front of me. The first person waited until her order had been completely rang up before digging through her purse for her checkbook, then dug through her purse for a pen, then took forever to write the check. The second person was one of those who had trouble swiping his card and took almost as long as the check writer. The third person had one item and a 10 dollar bill in her hand. This shouldn't take long I thought.  Boy was I wrong.  "Oh, I have the correct change!" She said happily as she put the 10 dollar bill back in her purse and proceeded to count out the correct change penny by freaking penny.  I was in line for half an hour in the freaking express lane while people with full carts breezed through the regular lanes.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 10, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> I went to Walmart for one item. Got to the express checkout and had three people in front of me. The first person waited until her order had been completely rang up before digging through her purse for her checkbook, then dug through her purse for a pen, then took forever to write the check. The second person was one of those who had trouble swiping his card and took almost as long as the check writer. The third person had one item and a 10 dollar bill in her hand. This shouldn't take long I thought.  Boy was I wrong.  "Oh, I have the correct change!" She said happily as she put the 10 dollar bill back in her purse and proceeded to count out the correct change penny by freaking penny.  I was in line for half an hour in the freaking express lane while people with full carts breezed through the regular lanes.


Imagine this, but you are working in the drive through window as the cashier at a local fast food place, and any vehicle that sits at the window longer than 40 seconds is bad for the food chains image, and if happened enough times, gets you fired. I wouldn't say I was joking if I told you I met every type of human being there is in the world that gave me money through that window, and that I very much despised most of them. I'd encounter people who kept their wallets in their backseats and they took forever to get it, and that occasional lady who leaves her purse in the trunk so I have to watch her get out of her car and grab it, then of course there's always the man who's card doesn't work when you swipe it, and only informs you.....after 10 times of swiping it, that it's broken and you need to punch in the numbers manually. We also have these scammers, quick change artists they call them, who try to get more money in change than their owed using a series of interactions, exchanges, and lies to trick you. Last but not least, you have those who pay for a $5 meal with a hundred dollar bill, which, can be so much that I have to find the manager and inform him because we aren't allowed to keep 100's in the working registers.


----------



## aomagrat (Apr 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Imagine this, but you are working in the drive through window as the cashier at a local fast food place, and any vehicle that sits at the window longer than 40 seconds is bad for the food chains image, and if happened enough times, gets you fired. I wouldn't say I was joking if I told you I met every type of human being there is in the world that gave me money through that window, and that I very much despised most of them. I'd encounter people who kept their wallets in their backseats and they took forever to get it, and that occasional lady who leaves her purse in the trunk so I have to watch her get out of her car and grab it, then of course there's always the man who's card doesn't work when you swipe it, and only informs you.....after 10 times of swiping it, that it's broken and you need to punch in the numbers manually. We also have these scammers, quick change artists they call them, who try to get more money in change than their owed using a series of interactions, exchanges, and lies to trick you. Last but not least, you have those who pay for a $5 meal with a hundred dollar bill, which, can be so much that I have to find the manager and inform him because we aren't allowed to keep 100's in the working registers.


You have my sympathy.  I was lucky that I worked fast food in the 1970's before drive throughs and plastic cards.  Back then it was cash only and everyone had to come in to order, a simple menu of 4 sandwiches, 2 sizes of fries, and 3 flavors and 2 sizes of drinks. And no kiddie meals. The most expensive thing on the menu was 65 cents. It was a simpler time that sometimes I long for.


----------



## zandelux (Apr 11, 2021)

Out on an evening walk today, I witnessed a group of adults standing on the edge of a parking lot of a restaurant. Two kids were... fighting, maybe? Play-fighting? Hard to tell, and they were about 5 years old, so it's doubtful they could do much damage even if they were fighting for real. They seemed to be laughing and having a good time anyway. But it's not the behavior of the kids I took issue with, it was the behavior of the adults.

The adults were being raucous, laughing and cheering the kids on. Like a bunch of hooligans watching a cock fight.

How do you have so little respect for yourself and your kids that you let them carry on like that anywhere, let alone in public? And to encourage it? The whole thing was fucking surreal.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 11, 2021)

So I just found out that my brother's electrician/plumber friend, the one that was helping us remodel a bathroom, died in a car crash last night.  Story I got was that there was no skidding, no prior drinking, and apparently dead on impact.

Troubling in multiple ways, including the insensitive ones.  I never did have the capacity to deal with blindside tragedies.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So I just found out that my brother's electrician/plumber friend, the one that was helping us remodel a bathroom, died in a car crash last night.  Story I got was that there was no skidding, no prior drinking, and apparently dead on impact.
> 
> Troubling in multiple ways, including the insensitive ones.  I never did have the capacity to deal with blindside tragedies.


Im very sorry about that. It sound similar to the way my teacher died this year. Just passed away one day and we dont know why. Its always a strange feeling that's hard to place. But its okay to have these feelings and express them. If ya ever wanna just  let it out, lemme know :3


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 11, 2021)

2021 feels like such a morbid year, it's like a mental dead silence.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2021)

I feel like the only person in the world who franticly takes forever to put my cash, change and/or card back into my wallet while other customers wait in impatient annoyance.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 11, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I feel like the only person in the world who franticly takes forever to put my cash, change and/or card back into my wallet while other customers wait in impatient annoyance.


Never feel rushed. Cashier's are stuck there all day regardless, and shouldn't care how long you take (unless you're a last minute shopper).

Customers are almost always in a foul mood. Most can't even make the exception for a trembling 90yr old woman to gather her things. 

I wouldn't worry about upsetting scummy people.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Never feel rushed. Cashier's are stuck there all day regardless, and shouldn't care how long you take (unless you're a last minute shopper).
> 
> Customers are almost always in a foul mood. Most can't even make the exception for a trembling 90yr old woman to gather her things.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about upsetting scummy people.


You're right. If they get mad at a 90 year old woman, they don't matter. That's just an evil thing to do to an elderly lady.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 11, 2021)

Dreaming about people who depreciated me passing away in the dream but not irl, and mourning their loss in the dream, like I was still part of their circle of friends. Really makes me feel like I could've still been relatively close, and like family, had things not turned out the way they did between me and them, and that realization upon waking, like my intentions and compassion toward them, and value to them is meaningless.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 11, 2021)

Okay, I really need to get something off my chest. 

Writers are criminally, criminally underrated in online art communities. Words are powerful and can invoke just as much, if not even more emotion than visual artworks. It also takes years to get good at storytelling. 

To tell you the truth, I feel as if many people just don’t take the craft seriously. I even made a thread here to help support fellow writers, and it’s gotten little to no attention whatsoever. 

I have read many fantastic works of furry fiction that have had a profound impact on me. Yet, no matter how amazing these are, they remain underappreciated.

I feel that we really need to raise more awareness of this. If we as a fandom do it together, we can make a change


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 11, 2021)

Would be really cool if Fortnite: STW would stop crashing every thirty minutes... )8<


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2021)

Saw this girl who used to go to school with me. She and her friend used to make gagging noises at me for reasons I don't understand (I do know they were bullying me, but idk what the point of the gagging was. I didn't smell, wore clean clothes and had good hygeine. I'm also not ugly either. I've had strangers compliment my looks). She and her friend were pretty much just mean girls.

Just saw her today across the street while I was waiting for my groceries to be delivered. She had ratty, greasy hair and dirty clothes on. Her makeup wasn't done very well (wasn't ever done well at school either). I think her face was rough and had acne too. She looked like a total mess. In highschool, she tried to make me think I was nasty and ugly? Well look at you now. And look at me. I take pride in my looks and hygene, drug free and not even a drunk. Yet there you are, looking like that when years ago you liked to make me feel like shit and feel ugly.

Karma is a bitch.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 11, 2021)

You know what I hate most about artists who use social media nowadays? It's how many cowards there are. Background: I was initially invited for an art collaboration and worked on my part of the collab only to meet extended late replies and roundabout answers from the person running. Anyways, come to find that my part of the collab was never included and the person running still has not replied to me concerning this. So like...why don't you just say that my art was too shit to include, huh? Why don't you just say that you changed your mind and didn't want me to be involved? That pisses me off so much more when you just decide not to face me. Just tell me. Why do you have to be such a fucking pussy about it? Especially when after you made me waste my time and energy for, functionally, nothing. Fuck it, I'm blocking this person and everyone involved after posting this.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 11, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> You know what I hate most about artists who use social media nowadays? It's how many cowards there are. Background: I was initially invited for an art collaboration and worked on my part of the collab only to meet extended late replies and roundabout answers from the person running. Anyways, come to find that my part of the collab was never included and the person running still has not replied to me concerning this. So like...why don't you just say that my art was too shit to include, huh? Why don't you just say that you changed your mind and didn't want me to be involved? That pisses me off so much more when you just decide not to face me. Just tell me. Why do you have to be such a fucking pussy about it? Especially when after you made me waste my time and energy for, functionally, nothing. Fuck it, I'm blocking this person and everyone involved after posting this.


Wouldn't it have made more sense to say no to you at the beginning of they didn't like your style? Wtf.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 12, 2021)

Right now, I'm not very affected by this but I want to expell it anyway :3

I'd like that my parents let me paint my nails, hair and let me use dresses whenever I want!

I mean my mum let's me use clear coat but I can't have my nails colourful as I wish because (here come my main vent)
of the stupid abrahamic/catholic thinking and their (both, but different ways) prejudices towards lgbt people which will make me never be able to express my gender fluidity to them and feel totally free and Understanded in my HOUSE!!....

Mainly I've become abrahamophobic or theophobic because of the limitations these sheep flocks make against science, lgbt, afro and women persons.

*End of venting*


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 12, 2021)

My legs need to get bettur fastur. The water pills have helped, and it feels like my kidneys have remembered how to process sodium and reduce the water retention I've been holding onto for... probably my entire life.

*Progress Pros:*


> - I can walk/stand again!
> - I can squat multiple times instead of just once a week!
> - I lost some sensation in my right thigh back in 2012. I thought I'd pinched a nerve from sleeping on a shitty bed. Guess not!
> - I no longer inexplicably inflate any time I randomly take a sip of water.
> ...



*Progress Cons: *


> - Ugly, ugly stretch marks... TnT No biggie if they're on other people. Not so much when I see them on me.
> - Bathroom breaks are frequent. I'd go maybe twice a day. Now I'm lucky if I keep it under 5 in a day.
> - I don't consume caffeine often so it made it hard to wind down at night, even though I'm only taking 1-2 pills early in the day, once or twice a week.
> - Apparently my sinuses were blocked off from being swollen and that caused a lot of drainage after... still happens from time to time. -n- blech.
> ...





> - Oh yea... and despite losing water weight, my weight on the scale remains in the same spot it was last month. )8< I've managed to lose 15 lbs in 4 months, I wanna keep that streak going...


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Wouldn't it have made more sense to say no to you at the beginning of they didn't like your style? Wtf.


By the way, I'm A LOT more calm now since some time has passed. See, here's thing: they came to see saying that they wanted me to join their collab. There was nothing to indicate that the person inviting me had any negative feelings towards me or my art. Maybe they had cold feet including me for some reason but that's besides the point. The point is how they didn't even give me the basic amount of respect of telling me they changed their mind. I'd be less mad if they told me to fuck off instead. 

I just blocked and move one. Not even gonna wait for them to respond. I'm gonna be honest, I'm considering just unplugging from every social media except Pixiv if this is how every artist behaves. At least on Pixiv, the mods removed my ability to respond to dm's which might have been a blessing in disguise if it means I can't interact with other artists.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 12, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Right now, I'm not very affected by this but I want to expell it anyway :3
> 
> I'd like that my parents let me paint my nails, hair and let me use dresses whenever I want!
> 
> ...



It isn't your house though. Assuming they possess the deed to the home, it belongs to your parents. And even if they didn't have the deed to the home there's an _*incredibly *_high chance that they're bankrolling your mortal existence by paying for the roof that you're living under, the food that you're eating, and the water that you're showering with. The fact that they let you basically cross dress without giving you the boot _despite _them being Christians is frankly amazing. 

Time for you to pump the brakes on the gender stuff and focus your energy on conceptualizing and enacting an action plan to move out of your parents' home in order to live the life that you feel entitled to. If you don't, you are going to have problems.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 12, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> By the way, I'm A LOT more calm now since some time has passed. See, here's thing: they came to see saying that they wanted me to join their collab. There was nothing to indicate that the person inviting me had any negative feelings towards me or my art. Maybe they had cold feet including me for some reason but that's besides the point. The point is how they didn't even give me the basic amount of respect of telling me they changed their mind. I'd be less mad if they told me to fuck off instead.
> 
> I just blocked and move one. Not even gonna wait for them to respond. I'm gonna be honest, I'm considering just unplugging from every social media except Pixiv if this is how every artist behaves. At least on Pixiv, the mods removed my ability to respond to dm's which might have been a blessing in disguise if it means I can't interact with other artists.



No need to explain yourself! Even if you weren't feeling calm, I could understand why! 

I don't really have any advice to give other than to stop looking to collab or art trade, really. Or maybe set up a list of expectations like a TOS (assuming you don't have one already). Something like that will at least intimidate most people and if someone actually acknowledges it/reads through it, that probably means they've got enough guts to speak up if things start to go south.

Someone I know keeps bothering me to collab with them. I at least have the balls to turn them down and tell them why though... 
Stuff like this gets me mad.

And don't get me started on art trades!!! )8<


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 12, 2021)

ASTA said:


> It isn't your house though. Assuming they possess the deed to the home, it belongs to your parents. And even if they didn't have the deed to the home there's an _*incredibly *_high chance that they're bankrolling your mortal existence by paying for the roof that you're living under, the food that you're eating, and the water that you're showering with.


Actually this is true I let me go away again with my thoughts

Mainly because these are very inner old unexpressed feelings I had to let go bit for a bit



ASTA said:


> The fact that they let you basically cross dress without giving you the boot _despite _them being Christians is frankly amazing.


(Actually one catholic and one atheist but with a very strange convergence against lgbt)

Actually they don't, I can't crossdress in the full meaning of the word, like having the full fluidity pack access. though..
Actually they let me wear some clothes like leggins, diademas and a short etc.

Mainly the main problem is my father, and country, my mum mainly doesn't want me to get hurted:

But ironically she did a few times and I'm mostly annoyed by "these persons don't go to heaven" shit she said Several times
And when I just had curiosity one time and "came out" she did blurt a whoole thing about god and bible and lgbt and blergh

...
Though after realizing and letting go older stagnant feelings out I'm realizing how biased was my view about this, with eventual stagnated and brain fogged feelings I couldn't release before.



ASTA said:


> Time for you to pump the brakes on the gender stuff and focus your energy on conceptualizing and enacting an action plan to move out of your parents' home in order to live the life that you feel entitled to. If you don't, you are going to have problems.


I should but also don't wanna leave home, even with problems I can't leave so soon as I like my life here!

Maybe I should bury down gender things again down under where I used to have them years ago.
Close that doors again, and avoid me problems.

Anyways why did I care about that, that much?.. it's helpless anyway..


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

There's definitely some things that crawl under my skin, no doubt, but they just tend to resurface over and over again.

Because it's the partial of my family for starters.

So, lemme explain:

My dad and sister are cool, nothing wrong with them. In a sense, we've formed an inner circle about how we operate, and sometimes meet up to discuss things if they get to a boiling point, or if we need to address an elephant in the room.

But the other half of the family is where the disarray begins.

My mother and brothers, by far, are the biggest pains in my life to date. School can't even beat them in terms of sheer annoyance, and it brings a great sorrow to me whenever they begin their unnecessary roasting sessions, and I seem to be their prime target every single time. I don't get why picking on me became game for them, but it's really beginning to piss me off. And the one thing that really sets the fire is that I'm not really allowed the yell, or even be angry, so it blocks one very _delicate _human emotion that I really want to express just so I can feel a tad bit better.

Even if I can't yell at her to just shut up for a good few weeks, I just want some sort of room to be able to just yell it on out, because it seems like they do this daily! I hate that part! Every single day, it's the same crap, with the same lame insults and berating words, and sure, it's good, jolly fun for them, but it feels like they just have NO consideration for others, my mother especially.

She talks about everyone at home, and I do mean everyone. Only person safe is the baby, and he's 1. Everybody else is the prime target, but she makes me the center of her insulting, condescending ridicule circle-jerking party.

Every day she seems to use the common teen things to insult me with, using the things like, "Oh, I know your floor is getting it," or," Be careful where you step, there's dead babies on the floor."  

Just.....really?


Does she have to do this EVERY time? And if that wasn't enough, she jokes about it with the younger brothers, and we all know how irritating younger siblings get. What did that result to? Unfortunate, annoying nicknames that they call me whenever someone reminds them, which can be often.

It's worse when I got to get my hair done, like today for instance. Sometimes, they have their roast sessions right there as she does my hair, and I can't leave, because it's right at where she works, so I just turn the other cheek, and wait for the rest of the insults and berating words.

And if that's not enough, she just goes and does it at a restaurant.... literal RESTAURANT! Does she have no mercy? No. Any sympathy for my feelings whatsoever? Never.

And since these little goblins joined on the band wagon, I can't do much. Asking them nicely to leave me alone has no effect, and just....geez, I don't even know where to begin.

Not to mention literally everything else. School, stresses of graduation, and classes and zoom meetings, they all mount on my shoulders, and this crap rides atop it all. Worst of it all, they are supposed to be getting a divorce, and the split should be happening later this year, which only adds to the crap wagon.

Really, life wasn't as different in 2020, maybe less mouthy, but this year, it's all crap and giggles for her. The pressure builds, stress rises, and this whole "You aren't allowed to be angry or yell" business is really eating away at me.

Ergo, everything she does has a lasting effect. It'll probably silence me for the whole day, and I wake up fine, but it's always something. If it's not school, it's her. If it's not her, it's my brothers, (Eight and ten.)  And if it's not my brothers, it's the two dogs I have to take care of, because nobody else will. All the reason why I never wanted another dog in the first place.

We used to have a dog, but he passed of natural causes. After we buried him, I said I didn't want another one, and what happens? She comes home with a baby German Shepherd, purebreed. After him, I said I wasn't ready for another, because we got a really small one who died because it was far too young.

What happens? She comes with yet ANOTHER dog that....that I end up taking care of.

Just crap after crap, and this is what happens when it mounts. Sorry for the rant, but I really can't tell anyone else. Talking to parents just doesn't resolve issues like it used to.

Not when it feels like one of your parents acts like a spoiled child.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 12, 2021)

Many people could benefit from a fresh, grisly perspective on the extent of human suffering. Surely, this would put all lesser sufferings back in their rightful place.

/end vent


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Right now, I'm not very affected by this but I want to expell it anyway :3
> 
> I'd like that my parents let me paint my nails, hair and let me use dresses whenever I want!
> 
> ...


....oof.... THESE kinds of parents....

It always baffles me when the Abrahamic types confuse "decoration for personal tastes" and "decoration for the sake of social leverage".  The SECOND one is where the actual sin happens, yet SO OFTEN people confuse the first for the second, or automatically assume more than the minimum is always the second one.

Unfortunately, I do have to side with ASTA on ONE thing and that's specifically working on an action plan to get out of there... if nothing else, for the sake of "if things suddenly turn much more sour".  Based on your response, I'd say find out WHAT, exactly, you like about your life at home and try to find ways around it that aren't dependent on your parents in particular.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 12, 2021)

Awful week. In pain, anxious, depressed, constant bad news, non-stop friction and arguments between people, and feeling incredibly asocial to the point where any objectionable interaction yields an immediate inappropriate response from me.



Who the fuck cares about having an ounce of impartiality anymore, I've been depreciated and devalued enough by so many people, so why does it matter if I seem like a scumbag, as if you give a fuck about me, and deserving of my respect and treatment, when you know very well everything you want me and my character to be is for your liking, when you other human beings don't see me as one of them, make the same mistakes as me, yet still find it in yourselves to show mercy to those with major flaws aside from me, and you say I'm obligated to treat you and others the way you want me to, while I'm nothing more than just filth "unwoke" inhuman garbage in your eyes? You preach equality and ethics but don't practice it, yet you live in a fiction world holding back your true feelings and denigrate those who show their imperfections with honesty. I hate this new era of political correctness, I hate this new world of friendship building, and I hate how fake people pass off as "heroes", "decent" or "incredible" individuals when all they have to do is hide how shitty they really are, and the people who are honest with themselves and their mistakes get denigrated.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 12, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> There's definitely some things that crawl under my skin, no doubt, but they just tend to resurface over and over again.
> 
> Because it's the partial of my family for starters.
> 
> ...



What is *["Oh, I know your floor is getting it," or," Be careful where you step, there's dead babies on the floor."]* supposed to mean exactly? Is that some weird twisted way of saying 'your room is dirty'? 

If they're divorcing, I hope your dad lets you leave with him. It'll be exhausting, but you'll probably finally be able to breathe. Just make sure he doesn't land himself with someone who is similar. DX


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What is *["Oh, I know your floor is getting it," or," Be careful where you step, there's dead babies on the floor."]* supposed to mean exactly? Is that some weird twisted way of saying 'your room is dirty'?
> 
> If they're divorcing, I hope your dad lets you leave with him. It'll be exhausting, but you'll probably finally be able to breathe. Just make sure he doesn't land himself with someone who is similar. DX


I'm glad you agree! He's generally much kinder too!

And no, the whole floor thing...that refers to the...how do I word this...she's not so kind in basically making fun of the whole...teenage thing, you know....masturbation thing. She makes fun of it knowing full well of my sexuality, and often jokes of dead babies on the floor, if you are catching on to what I mean.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 12, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> I'm glad you agree! He's generally much kinder too!
> 
> And no, the whole floor thing...that refers to the...how do I word this...she's not so kind in basically making fun of the whole...teenage thing, you know....masturbation thing. She makes fun of it knowing full well of my sexuality, and often jokes of dead babies on the floor, if you are catching on to what I mean.



Okay, THAT is not right at all. Full speed ahead! The sooner you can get away from her, the better. 

Just hang in there and try to keep your head high. One day this will all be over and you'll be free from it all! D8<


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2021)

ASTA said:


> It isn't your house though. Assuming they possess the deed to the home, it belongs to your parents. And even if they didn't have the deed to the home there's an _*incredibly *_high chance that they're bankrolling your mortal existence by paying for the roof that you're living under, the food that you're eating, and the water that you're showering with. The fact that they let you basically cross dress without giving you the boot _despite _them being Christians is frankly amazing.
> 
> Time for you to pump the brakes on the gender stuff and focus your energy on conceptualizing and enacting an action plan to move out of your parents' home in order to live the life that you feel entitled to. If you don't, you are going to have problems.



These are some low expectations of Christians.
The core of Christianity is meant to be love for your neighbour.
It is not about finding justifications to disown your family.

@Fcomega121 I'm sorry your parents are not, at the moment, comfortable that you don't conform to their expectations. Many people have experienced that, and it's difficult when you're young and don't have an established, independent life of your own yet. Some gay and trans people stay in 'the closet' for our whole lives, and there will be a lot of people here who know what it's like to keep part of themselves secret in this way.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Okay, THAT is not right at all. Full speed ahead! The sooner you can get away from her, the better.
> 
> Just hang in there and try to keep your head high. One day this will all be over and you'll be free from it all! D8<


Thank you very much! I surely hope the same too. Dealing with her is not the ideal description of a parent, not by a longshot, so the sooner, the better.

Thanks for the kind words though! Means a lot!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I feel like the only person in the world who franticly takes forever to put my cash, change and/or card back into my wallet while other customers wait in impatient annoyance.



I specifically get out the exact change I need before a transaction, just to avoid this 2 seconds of terror! ;D


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I specifically get out the exact change I need before a transaction, just to avoid this 2 seconds of terror! ;D


That's such a great idea. I need to do that!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> These are some low expectations of Christians.
> The core of Christianity is meant to be love for your neighbour.
> It is not about finding justifications to disown your family.
> 
> @Fcomega121 I'm sorry your parents are not, at the moment, comfortable that you don't conform to their expectations. Many people have experienced that, and it's difficult when you're young and don't have an established, independent life of your own yet. Some gay and trans people stay in 'the closet' for our whole lives, and there will be a lot of people here who know what it's like to keep part of themselves secret in this way.


Thank you, they are a bit confusing because they don't like those things and I will not tell them anything

But they accept me (without knowing that) and let me do any thing I want to some degree


It used to be harder in the past but now I'm a bit most comfortable about as I got used to hide it

Maybe I'll have to hide it and only come out to my closer friends.
I want to do many things in many topics, and I know society enough to keep it always hidden. as galileo and heliocentrism.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 12, 2021)

I hate it when people I don't even know try to make me feel bad for not responding right away on social media.  I'll get DMs in Facebook, Telegram, Discord like they're expecting me to just carry on a conversation as friends and I don't know them, I don't know how they found me or how they think we have something in common.

I don't get on my Facebook account multiple times a day, maybe once every couple of days.  For some reason, people (especially guys) think I owe them an immediate response.  

Don't be like this.  Even with social media and texting, you are not entitled to an immediate response.  People have other things going on in their lives.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 12, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I hate it when people I don't even know try to make me feel bad for not responding right away on social media.  I'll get DMs in Facebook, Telegram, Discord like they're expecting me to just carry on a conversation as friends and I don't know them, I don't know how they found me or how they think we have something in common.
> 
> I don't get on my Facebook account multiple times a day, maybe once every couple of days.  For some reason, people (especially guys) think I owe them an immediate response.
> 
> Don't be like this.  Even with social media and texting, you are not entitled to an immediate response.  People have other things going on in their lives.



It's weird but it happened so much to me back in the day (when I tried being more social  XD). 

It's like they have some kind of separation anxiety!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 13, 2021)

Yet another night of wanting to draw, but having to sleep for work...
I miss having my own place.
I have to wait for my baby bro to be absent/in bed to draw anything mature T_T


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Yet another night of wanting to draw, but having to sleep for work...
> I miss having my own place.
> I have to wait for my baby bro to be absent/in bed to draw anything mature T_T


Dang, that really sounds unfortunate. I can only hope things improve!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

not exactly a rant but maybe a literal vent because a friend of mine had a mastectomy because of cancer and some guy kept calling them a man in woman's clothing and when we said he's talking mess he demanded her to drop her pants and the store clerk backed them up and i'm so damn mad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> not exactly a rant but maybe a literal vent because a friend of mine had a mastectomy because of cancer and some guy kept calling them a man in woman's clothing and when we said he's talking mess he demanded her to drop her pants and the *store clerk backed them up *and i'm so damn mad.


..._what?_


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> not exactly a rant but maybe a literal vent because a friend of mine had a mastectomy because of cancer and some guy kept calling them a man in woman's clothing and when we said he's talking mess he demanded her to drop her pants and the store clerk backed them up and i'm so damn mad.


That is just evil. I hope that guy gets his ass kicked one day the next time he decides to pull shit like that


----------



## Erix (Apr 13, 2021)

What defines a good person? I want to BE a good person, but sometimes I feel it is out of my reach. I strive for what I think a kind person should be, but in the end fall short due to my selfishness. Does being kind finalize the label of you being a good person? But I feel I am manipulative, and only act for my own self-interest, so wouldn’t that just cancel out the kindness I’m trying to act upon other people? I want to be a good person, but I feel I don’t care enough to change myself. I *want* to always be better, but the *need* to always be better I feel is lacking. One of the reasons I left all my old friends behind is because I felt they shouldn’t have to deal with such an awful person like that. They deserved better than what I had to offer.

I feel my conscious disposes of all my bad memories without my knowing, and when i try to recall them in times of need, they aren’t there. It’s bad because then am I doomed to make the same mistakes again? To fall for the same traps? A historian trying to analyze their past without an ounce of context because it was pulled from right beneath their feet, what is there to analyze then? What is there to protect me then? If I can’t retain the knowledge of the past, aren’t I just walking inevitably to my next cycle?

Good, fond memories. Is it terrible that I can’t remember any? That I’ve known that I’ve had some in the past but none immediately resurface when I call for them? Do I have to fight my brain to try and remember these good memories at the time I’m making them? Or if they were good, they should’ve been strong enough to retain being a memory, and not have faded away as it did? Or am I just not trying hard enough to remember?


Woo!~ just had to get that out of my system, felt somewhat good to just put all this somewhere. Hope you guys don’t mind, it is a vent thread after all. Thanks for reading I guess if you did lol


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> not exactly a rant but maybe a literal vent because a friend of mine had a mastectomy because of cancer and some guy kept calling them a man in woman's clothing and when we said he's talking mess he demanded her to drop her pants and the store clerk backed them up and i'm so damn mad.


.....do you have ANY option of staying away from that store?  Like, I can't even wrap my mind around the jerkwad's demand it's so utterly dumb, but _the store clerk_ backing them up?!?

I don't want to wind up inadvertently cutting you off from resources, but I'm sensing a SERIOUS health hazard in  going near that place again.

If you really CAN'T avoid going there or thinking about it more leads you to believe it was a one-off (as these sometimes are), I'd say pay attention and see if this kind of BS happens to others besides you and your friends.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> not exactly a rant but maybe a literal vent because a friend of mine had a mastectomy because of cancer and some guy kept calling them a man in woman's clothing and when we said he's talking mess he demanded her to drop her pants and the store clerk backed them up and i'm so damn mad.


Such despicable behavior would not be welcome even in my extremist friend circles - and most of them are Trump voters. Think about that.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 14, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> not exactly a rant but maybe a literal vent because a friend of mine had a mastectomy because of cancer and some guy kept calling them a man in woman's clothing and when we said he's talking mess he demanded her to drop her pants and the store clerk backed them up and i'm so damn mad.


It sounds like the world is turning into one of those apocalyptical sci-fi movies, like robocop or some shit, and people's behavior is just disorderly. That's actually disgusting.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 14, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> It sounds like the world is turning into one of those apocalyptical sci-fi movies, like robocop or some shit, and people's behavior is just disorderly. That's actually disgusting.



You spend too much time feeding on negative news.
Look for the positives.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You spend too much time feeding on negative news.
> Look for the positives.


???.

I'm literally saying the way the person acted is very similar to a kind of scenario depicted in certain mediums. I don't know why you made some false assumption about me, I can't stand when people do that, because it comes off as slighting.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 14, 2021)

I'll add that to my vent here. I cannot stand when I make a point, and someone will derail it with some sort of slighting, or offhanded comments and remarks that has nothing to do with my original point.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 14, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> ???.
> 
> I'm literally saying the way the person acted is very similar to a kind of scenario depicted in certain mediums. I don't know why you made some false assumption about me, I can't stand when people do that, because it comes off as slighting.



I mean, you do often question the state of the world/functions of society as a whole very often... but aside from that "It sounds like the world is turning into one of those apocalyptical sci-fi movies" doesn't sound like it's meant to be a direct comparison to the scene from a movie. You're implying a transition to the entire world. 

I apologize for the misinterpretation nonetheless.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2021)

My custom sitar arrived yesterday! .....damaged. Fucking orangutards manhandled it at some point along the way. Snapped peg and marring to the back of the headstock. Repairs are underway.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 14, 2021)

I wish that sometimes instead of someone judging, slandering or depreciating another person, they can stop and think, and say in their mind "that person is a human being, and maybe he or she is going through something". This has crossed my mind, even with people I cannot stand.


----------



## Erix (Apr 14, 2021)

I wonder sometimes what I’m doing with my life. What am I searching for? Is there something I’m searching for in the first place? Am I happy with where I am at the moment, or is it just an illusion? Why do I not understand myself a lot of the time and always have to ponder such questions in the first place, surely that’s not normal?

Sometimes I just want to abandon everything in my life right now, all the good and the bad, and just go live in a cabin in the woods. Have a fresh start and begin a new chapter of my life. One not plagued with my current problems, a very serene life. Maybe the occasional eventful thing would happen like a snowy day or a coming storm, but not much else.


*But then life would eventually get too boring wouldn’t it?*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 14, 2021)

Erix said:


> I wonder sometimes what I’m doing with my life. What am I searching for? Is there something I’m searching for in the first place? Am I happy with where I am at the moment, or is it just an illusion? Why do I not understand myself a lot of the time and always have to ponder such questions in the first place, surely that’s not normal?
> 
> Sometimes I just want to abandon everything in my life right now, all the good and the bad, and just go live in a cabin in the woods. Have a fresh start and begin a new chapter of my life. One not plagued with my current problems, a very serene life. Maybe the occasional eventful thing would happen like a snowy day or a coming storm, but not much else.
> 
> ...


While I think its normal to have these thought. Many of us here, as well as myself, think this way. Wondering where to go forward, how to make it better? Its all just a part of the human life cycle. Its a lot of soul searching, but you just have to take your time

We're here for ya.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 14, 2021)

So I've finally got back to university after four months of being at my parents, due to restrictions going into effect whilst I was visiting for christmas.

Obvs any place left for four months unattended is gonna be kinda gross.

Spent the afternoon unpacking and removing the spiders that had colonised it.

Oh also positive update with the dad situation I mentioned back a couple weeks back - he's apologised now. I'm wary, but it's his birthday tomorrow so I've sent him a card in good faith.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> So I've finally got back to university after four months of being at my parents, due to restrictions going into effect whilst I was visiting for christmas.
> 
> Obvs any place left for four months unattended is gonna be kinda gross.
> 
> ...


Its always hard to do things like that. You would know more than I do, but all we can do is support one another.

*Hugs you tightly*

You're very brave.


----------



## Erix (Apr 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> So I've finally got back to university after four months of being at my parents, due to restrictions going into effect whilst I was visiting for christmas.
> 
> Obvs any place left for four months unattended is gonna be kinda gross.
> 
> ...


No not the spiders! They were just settling in how could you T^T

On a real note I applaud you for at least sending a card. I don’t know anything about your situation, but I know it’s hard sometimes to take the next step in trying to fix something like a relationship, especially if you feel they wronged you. So good on you! I hope all continues to go well on your end

(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 14, 2021)

Erix said:


> No not the spiders! They were just settling in how could you T^T
> 
> On a real note I applaud you for at least sending a card. I don’t know anything about your situation, but I know it’s hard sometimes to take the next step in trying to fix something like a relationship, especially if you feel they wronged you. So good on you! I hope all continues to go well on your end
> 
> (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ


I was tempted not to. It was actually my mum who convinced me (this was before he apologised) - I bet he'd fuckin, faint, or something if I told him that. As I said at the time he treats her like the spawn of Satan despite the fact they've been divorced for almost 20 years


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2021)

USPS says: Delivered, Front Door/Porch

My front door/porch says: nope 

Fuck you USPS


----------



## Erix (Apr 14, 2021)

Rip, it’s either fuck USPS or fuck porch pirates x. x


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....do you have ANY option of staying away from that store?  Like, I can't even wrap my mind around the jerkwad's demand it's so utterly dumb, but _the store clerk_ backing them up?!?
> 
> I don't want to wind up inadvertently cutting you off from resources, but I'm sensing a SERIOUS health hazard in  going near that place again.
> 
> If you really CAN'T avoid going there or thinking about it more leads you to believe it was a one-off (as these sometimes are), I'd say pay attention and see if this kind of BS happens to others besides you and your friends.


it was a one off yeah.

it was a place we haven't gone before and we won't be going again and we reported it to their boss as well.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

Erix said:


> Rip, it’s either fuck USPS or fuck porch pirates x. x


sometimes they've said that and i've got cctv footage to show they never even came down the street.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 15, 2021)

Why, FedEx, whyyyyyy will you not ring my buzzer?? I will gladly go downstairs myself and have you hand me my package if you're worried about climbing stairs. C'mon now, FedEx. Luckily, none of my packages have gotten stolen yet.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 15, 2021)

Yknow I know “no politics” okay fuck it though








						Florida House passes bill banning transgender athletes from women’s sports
					

Florida is one of at least 30 states debating such a bill.




					www.google.com
				



There is this bull shit there is bull shit else where like Arkansas or Texas.
Like I am tired of this shit this constant siege against trans individuals in any state in America that tends to vote in a certain direction.

people who have tried arguing about trans people’s existence and scoff when we say trans men are men trans women are women all trans identities are valid and that trans rights are human rights.

This shit is why these bills they keep throwing out there to try and attack the very existence of trans individuals. And then say oh well if we suspect anything we also can inspect the kid’s genitals, and then say that We are the danger to kids because we want to use a fucking bathroom!

Arkansas pushing the bull blocking things no one is doing to kids like surgeries and bundling in puberty blockers which have been shown to be a safe course of treatment for trans kids.

like no fuck anyone who thinks this is okay and reasonable and double that fucking if they also try saying that there are no rights trans people lack in America because this is just the scraping of the surface that doesn’t begin with the fight against the equal rights act and other medical bs trying to be pushed in legislation by certain party interests.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 15, 2021)

Well, I found the potatoes I bought before I got stuck at my parent's for four months 

E U R G H


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 15, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Yknow I know “no politics” okay fuck it though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly think these stupid traditions need to be updated. Merge them. Men and women competing at the same time. Everyone against everyone. The winner, regardless of gender, wins.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 15, 2021)

God I forgot how much I *fucking despise* my university hall mates. 

It's 2am wtf are you doing screaming in the corridors, go to sleep


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I honestly think these stupid traditions need to be updated. Merge them. Men and women competing at the same time. Everyone against everyone. The winner, regardless of gender, wins.


Equestrian sports are already this way, at least in most styles/disciplines. That's why I've always loved the sport.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 16, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Equestrian sports are already this way, at least in most styles/disciplines. That's why I've always loved the sport.


Have you ever posted pics of the horsies? If not, you totes should. UuU


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 16, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> God I forgot how much I *fucking despise* my university hall mates.
> 
> It's 2am wtf are you doing screaming in the corridors, go to sleep


Update: According to the group chat someone got drunk and started fucking around with the cleaning equipment


----------



## L.Rey (Apr 16, 2021)

I think I hate what this place does to me sometimes. Well, to be more clear and accurate, I think I have this personal problem with any community I try to open with. Despite the few good friends I've made, the best AND worst of me comes out: my anxiety, my insecurities, etc. Though it's either I try to make this work, or I'm all alone again. Damned if I do, damned if I don't...hehe


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 16, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> I think I hate what this place does to me sometimes. Well, to be more clear and accurate, I think I have this personal problem with any community I try to open with. Despite the few good friends I've made, the best AND worst of me comes out: my anxiety, my insecurities, etc. Though it's either I try to make this work, or I'm all alone again. Damned if I do, damned if I don't...hehe


Well I think the big part of our insecurities come out around people we like. Something i've done to combat this is to expose myself to those insecurities. Irl hugging and showing physical affection is suuuuuper awkward. But this fandom is really into that. SO I just started doing it one day and it worked. People started complementing me on it and it sorta stuck. Just be yourself and people that you wanna hang with will come in time. :3

*Hugs tightly*

You got this.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 16, 2021)

I've been doing house viewings for the past couple of days, to find somewhere for next year. 

I had one today with a mutual friend (of another person in the proposed house group). When my bus arrives it's full, and drives straight past me. Apparently this mutual friend didn't even get back to my friend on whether they'd go to the viewing or not. So we've had to rebook. 

Then, within minutes, I get a message regarding a place I'm viewing independently on Sunday - it's been taken. 

My parents move house like every year - holy shit it's a nightmare, who would put themselves through it that regularly.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I honestly think these stupid traditions need to be updated. Merge them. Men and women competing at the same time. Everyone against everyone. The winner, regardless of gender, wins.


The biggest counter argument to this that I've heard is that it gives a huge advantage to those with a Y chromosome, regardless of which gender they identify with, for getting athletic scholarships. However, I think scholarships should be for *scholarship *and not sports. Alas, that's not a popular opinion.

Ok, now to get back to the topic of the thread: I hate that all the affordable foods are loaded with carbs. Healthy eating is expensive!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 16, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Ok, now to get back to the topic of the thread: I hate that all the affordable foods are loaded with carbs. Healthy eating is expensive!


^ this


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you ever posted pics of the horsies? If not, you totes should. UuU


 Nah, I haven't posted any.  I don't personally compete now, I ride recreationally, but competed through college and still love to go watch some of the events.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2021)

By and large, we continue to ignore just how quickly we are turning this planet into a garbage dump. Wall-E is real. Idiocracy had already begun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> By and large, we continue to ignore just how quickly we are turning this planet into a garbage dump. Wall-E is real. Idiocracy had already begun.



There's too many of us and we all want to live Western life styles so it's really difficult to see a way out of this, unfortunately.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> There's too many of us and we all want to live Western life styles so it's really difficult to see a way out of this, unfortunately.


I mean, overpopulation is very much a myth. At least with how projections and statistics on the ground are currently going, it's a myth unless somebody's talking about out-there hypotheticals centuries / millennia from now. A pretty gnarly / nasty one at that since it tends to involve certain people being sneered at / snubbed with its 'solutions'.

Between renewables and nuclear and whatnot, the bottleneck with energy infrastructure is usually more "How do you transport the energy" and "Do you have the drive to make and staff these facilities" than "Can we provide adequate power?" Likewise global hunger's technically been solved for generations at this point, with the big bottlenecks being a mix of logistics, aforementioned "Do we have the drive?", and outliers that fuck the statistics up for everyone else (ex: The U.S. and its consumption rate of red meat). Space is solved ten ways to Sunday with the main points of contention being how high up you want to build and how you plan to build up (staggering layers, hive cities, certain varieties of arcologies, etcetera).

The biggest hurdles with emulating "Western life styles" is various modern computer and logistics components that, at the end of the day, _are_ luxuries: A computer that can manage emails, create / share / read documents, maybe watch the occasional bit of media on the side, and so-on is completely different beast with utterly different hardware requirements from one designed to mine for cryptocurrencies or play modern AAA games, for example. Likewise a cellular phone with the capacity to reasonably text / get a good signal with a smart phone (and even then there's quite the proliferation of phones that fit somewhere in between, there being a thriving market in Africa of phones doubling as media devices for music and personal banking access and whatnot). Personal transportation that is much less important in various well planned city designs than a mix of (assisted) walking distance and public transportation and whatnot. Oh yeah, and I guess stuff like gas stoves and the like too would probably give way to electric, as a more personal example for many people (since not everyone here has cars or fancy computers or whatnot, but I'm willing to bet that most at least know somebody with a gas stove and / or gas heating).

But overall it's a 'problem' with ample solutions. It's just a matter of societal drive / tolerance. What sort of excesses are we willing to let slide, and how much effort are we willing to put in to reduce impact / plan for the future. It's understandably scary as people don't like to think of things being drastically different 20-40 years from where they are now... but that happens all the time anyways. Most of our parents can remember a time of leaded gas, when pagers were bleeding edge in communication (potentially even outright new!), computers being an industry / military only thing, smoking was allowed everywhere, etcetera. Many of us likewise can think of things that have since either vanished from grocery shelves or become commonplace, the rapid advances made in electric vehicles, the shifts in how ownership works, etcetera. And this is to say nothing about stuff we _know_ is going to change at some point in the future (where is and isn't underwater, for example; or how the job market works). 


Telnac said:


> Ok, now to get back to the topic of the thread: I hate that all the affordable foods are loaded with carbs. Healthy eating is expensive!


Technically, there is the "Make it yourself" option, it's just...

Well, see the whole "Cheap, Healthy, Fast: Pick two" schtiel. On one hand: With just a couple spices and knowing what you're doing you can often stretch out some pretty healthy meal plans using little more than some sort of grain staple, a potato staple, and then something for proteins and / or filling in at-that-time nutrient gaps (several variety of potato are _damned healthy_ and with the right butter or other fixin's can practically be a full meal on their own in terms of nutrition). But on the other? That's actual potatoes. And probably looking at home-made bread / not instant rice too. You're going to need to spend time preparing and cooking all this, and if you're not cooking for a family this quickly becomes inefficient unless you cook-and-freeze in bulk (which is a thing, yes, and highly recommended... but requires an even bigger chunk of time for the initial cook). As even with three days off a week? With my long shifts during the week? There's many a night I don't want to be assed spending 30-90 minutes between prep, cooking, and clean-up, nor eat the same pot of stew for the third night (after second breakfast) in a row. So guess what becomes very appealing? Take-out! Fast food! Instant / Frozen meals!

And so as to not be hypocritical: I've commented ample times on here before that the solution to food insecurity and low food budgets shouldn't be "Expect the poor to live off a diet of 3-4 foods that they can only ever diverge from in times of plenty or societally expected". And while we really need to cut out a lot of our red meat and wild caught seafood consumption (famous though MD is for its crabs, we've basically been taking their population out behind the shed without even getting into other factors), we _should_ be able to provide some variety in food to the general population.


Lucyfur said:


> Yknow I know “no politics” okay fuck it though


Honestly? Considering some of the things people have vented about in here? I'd be surprised - and disheartened - if somebody complaining about their existence been increasingly legalized into criminality was dinged.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I honestly think these stupid traditions need to be updated. Merge them. Men and women competing at the same time. Everyone against everyone. The winner, regardless of gender, wins.


I want to see this in the X-games too.

I had a couple women friends growing up who I hanged out with at my skatepark back in my teenage years. They were incredibly talented skaters, and helped teach me a lot of tricks I know today. Our town held a local competition back in 2013, and I'm happy it wasn't gender separated because I was much more comfortable being with all of my friends. It felt good competing (or in my case, just having fun and doing my best) with the people who helped me get so good. We were all impressed and amazed with each other. They told me how they admired how far I got.

Having that kind of support growing up meant a lot to me, considering I wasn't socially skilled or popular at school.

I've visited many skateparks in my life, and I've seen quite a lot of female skaters, young and old, hanging out at the park with the guys. Everyone just enjoying themselves. It was so cool to me, but at the time, I didn't really think much about it. Now I'm older, and looking back, I can understand how much it meant to those talented girls to be included in something that was male dominated. No one picking on them, making them feel bad, or complaining about anything.

I want to see that kind of positivity and openness in my favorite hobby all the way to the championships, because there are a lot talented female athletes (both cis and trans) who have incredible potential, and they deserve to compete with everyone else, to show their skill and inspire the newer generations.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I want to see this in the X-games too.
> 
> I had a couple women friends growing up who I hanged out with at my skatepark back in my teenage years. They were incredibly talented skaters, and helped teach me a lot of tricks I know today. Our town held a local competition back in 2013, and I'm happy it wasn't gender separated because I was much more comfortable being with all of my friends. It felt good competing (or in my case, just having fun and doing my best) with the people who helped me get so good. We were all impressed and amazed with each other. They told me how they admired how far I got.
> 
> ...



The problem, biology isn't fair. Yes, women can do a lot of things men can do, but on average men will simply outclass women when they're at their peak.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The problem, biology isn't fair. Yes, women can do a lot of things men can do, but on average men will simply outclass women when they're at their peak.


I disagree. Women have set major records in x-games for air time in skateboarding and snowboarding. Skating isn't about biology, it's about working with physics and one's personal talent. Trust me, I've been doing it most of my life. There are female skaters out there who have what it takes to compete with men, but we just aren't giving them a chance.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I disagree. Women have set major records in x-games for air time in skateboarding and snowboarding. Skating isn't about biology, it's about physics and talent. Trust me, I've been doing it most of my life. There are female skaters out there who have what it takes to compete with men, but we just aren't giving them a chance.



I wasn't talking about skating. I'm talking about real physical sports like football, wrestling, martial arts, and pretty much anything mono e mono.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I wasn't talking about skating. I'm talking about real physical sports like football, wrestling, martial arts, and pretty much anything mono e mono.


If only many of those sports weren't already broken down into weight classes (or, in some cases, weight _and_ experience).

When it comes to hypothetical stuff like olympic level sports, it's (arguably, _arguably_) one thing. But practically with many professional sports it's more a matter of weight and prestige (specifically: Which schools / programs you're coming from) than anything else. Especially at national levels, and considering the age brackets most athletes draw from. Because it turns out that when your pool to draw from is made up of thousands / tens of thousands of people who're passionate about a subject, it's a coach's market.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I wasn't talking about skating. I'm talking about real physical sports like football, wrestling, martial arts, and pretty much anything mono e mono.


My argument for women to compete with men in sports isn't about biology, but about how it positively impacts their lives and those around them by being allowed to participate in physical activities, especially during childhood.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Attaman said:


> If only many of those sports weren't already broken down into weight classes (or, in some cases, weight _and_ experience).
> 
> When it comes to hypothetical stuff like olympic level sports, it's (arguably, _arguably_) one thing. But practically with many professional sports it's more a matter of weight and prestige (specifically: Which schools / programs you're coming from) than anything else. Especially at national levels, and considering the age brackets most athletes draw from. Because it turns out that when your pool to draw from is made up of thousands / tens of thousands of people who're passionate about a subject, it's a coach's market.



You don't get it, the biological peak of a woman is not the biological peak of a male. Yeah, you could nerf one group for the other, but you're still not factoring in the differences. 

Whatever the sport would just have to accommodate the female, biologically the male still are going to have the advantage just for sheer biology alone.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> My argument for women to compete with men in sports isn't about biology, but about how it positively impacts their lives and those around them by being allowed to participate in physical activities, especially during childhood.



They have their own teams, but you don't understand that men get aggressive and very competitive, and some sports this means serious injury. In a professional game, you play to win. This isn't Pokemon with life lesions in every episode.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You don't get it, the biological peak of a woman is not the biological peak of a male.


Again, this might arguably be a concern if you're talking olympian level feats. But, for one example, we have female baseball pitchers on elite / national level teams who pitch faster than male peers _also_ on elite / national level teams of similar prestige.

Things would shuffle around, but it's very much possible to integrate women into various highly physical professional sports. Because again: One of the bigger issues tends to be weight class, followed by a mixture of experience and societal stuff (as in "Guys are literally known to throw their bat and start fights because they got struck out by a female pitcher" level push-back). For one example: Since almost always the go-to is "So you want to throw a 125lb boxer against a 200lb one?", the proper answer is "You suggest a 125lb male boxer going against a 200lb male boxer for anything other than a gimmick fight and I'll show you a venue that'll laugh your ass out of it."

We're speaking about a pool here of ~157 million people in the United States alone. The idea that nobody in there can keep up with an NFL player, WWE wrestler (which, to be frank, is entirely showmanship and acting anyhow), and so-on due to cooties is farcical. Especially since you don't see an Olympian -> Professional Sports or Professional Sports -> Olympian Pipeline that one would expect if talking about peak physical specimens.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> but you don't understand that men get aggressive and very competitive,


I have to admit, "Women can't join men's teams because men will fucking assault / murder them" is a hell of a novel, but depressingly better based in fact, counter-argument for mixed sports.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Again, this might arguably be a concern if you're talking olympian level feats. But, for one example, we have female baseball pitchers on elite / national level teams who pitch faster than male peers _also_ on elite / national level teams of similar prestige.
> 
> Things would shuffle around, but it's very much possible to integrate women into various highly physical professional sports. Because again: One of the bigger issues tends to be weight class, followed by a mixture of experience and societal stuff (as in "Guys are literally known to throw their bat and start fights because they got struck out by a female pitcher" level push-back). For one example: Since almost always the go-to is "So you want to throw a 125lb boxer against a 200lb one?", the proper answer is "You suggest a 125lb male boxer going against a 200lb male boxer for anything other than a gimmick fight and I'll show you a venue that'll laugh your ass out of it."
> 
> ...



There's nothin "Olympian" about NFL, WWF or WWE.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2021)

I hate fishing.
But I love eating fish.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I hate fishing.
> But I love eating fish.



The same, my father loves to fish so I let him have at it. I also have fished before as a kid, but I worry about the hook all the time.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The same, my father loves to fish so I let him have at it. I also have fished before as a kid, but I worry about the hook all the time.



I just can't catch anything. I swear, the fish can smell me


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> There's nothin "Olympian" about NFL, WWF or WWE.


That's exactly my point. You're talking about how men will always have advantages over women, but the thing about that entire argument is that - even if taken 100% as accurate with zero contention - it relies on the argument that sports are already filled with peak examples. Which... they aren't. Likewise this whole distinction thing has been fairly binary at this point and we haven't even broken into how integrated teams would impact trans, otherwise non-binary, and so-on players. Or how groups like WWE - again - are more performative than actual feats _anyways_.

EDIT: I will take this point to clarify that I'm not saying physical abilities matter NIL when it comes to stuff like Football. But take a look at where NFL athletes get drawn from and you'll see certain patterns from which teams, institutes, and so-on tend to be picked from most frequently. Physicality isn't even the deciding factor among exclusively male teams so much as ability to hype / advertise, which universities / teams they had the luck of convenience to be able to filter into before draft, and so-on.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Attaman said:


> That's exactly my point. You're talking about how men will always have advantages over women, but the thing about that entire argument is that - even if taken 100% as accurate with zero contention - it relies on the argument that sports are already filled with peak examples. Which... they aren't. Likewise this whole distinction thing has been fairly binary at this point and we haven't even broken into how integrated teams would impact trans, otherwise non-binary, and so-on players. Or how groups like WWE - again - are more performative than actual feats _anyways_.



Sure, put words into my mouth without the proper context. 

I will stop you right here, I will not have the whole social justice "but the trans, the non-binary", if you bring that into this conversation I will block you outright as I do not wish to listen to social justice dribble when talking about sports. However, I will inform you that while you're right on not every player being 100% peak, a lot of these sports condition you to be your peak. Let's stay on topic about women in the fields of sports directly, case in point you wouldn't put a woman against the Rock of Hulk Hogan and not expect it to be a thematic match where they lose on purpose.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Oh yeah, and I guess stuff like gas stoves and the like too would probably give way to electric, as a more personal example for many people (since not everyone here has cars or fancy computers or whatnot, but I'm willing to bet that most at least know somebody with a gas stove and / or gas heating).


I seriously have to ask what areas that aren't middle-of-nowhere and subject to dangerous power outages (like freezing cold regions, or owned by people with medical devices that MUST be powered constantly) still use gas stoves.  My region TECHNICALLY has both problems and while my family swears by gas stoves, when I get my own place I'd SERIOUSLY consider electric stoves.

.....assuming I could also work in solar with a backup battery (I insist on backup power because it's my understanding that the solar panel itself actually DOESN'T WORK during a power outage - something about safety features so solar users aren't hurting utility workers).  The only other options of cooking during a blizzard don't really seem strong enough. and hot food and a good blanket are less polluting than a wood fireplace (yes, really, I've used them before) when it comes to heating.



Attaman said:


> Space is solved ten ways to Sunday with the main points of contention being how high up you want to build and how you plan to build up (staggering layers, hive cities, certain varieties of arcologies, etcetera).


Got another one to throw on to this thought if you're addressing Americans who are still too squeamish about high buildings after the incident from 20 years ago:

Aren't there a lot of "degraded" cities (by which I mean cities that built big, but are either in really poor shape or outright dying) that could get revitalized with even a little investment in the existing infrastructure, and lure some people to spread out so the space issue isn't as big of a deal? (I'm actually approaching this from a "big bucks for a greedy businessman" angle as I realize it may be necessary to bypass political will here - this one unfortunately requires a businessperson who actually cares about profit and isn't obsessed with cutting costs above all else, as said "degraded" city may actually have other traits that result in bringing in a MUCH bigger haul than the planning meeting suggested.)

I could probably have addressed parts of the post all day, but I figure just keep it to those two.



Incidentally, your post reminds me that there's a certain orthodoxy to modern business that REALLY pisses me off, and that's "only one way to do it as it's cheaper".  There's a certain level of redundancy that, even if you route it through cheaper clients, becomes a HUGE benefit when the rich client has something go wrong.

....let me know if this is not explaining well and I'll try to elaborate.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sure, put words into my mouth without the proper context.


But that is the context. Professional sports are already not decided by peak physical specimens, but a mix of various factors that includes - but is not limited to - physical evaluation very unlike going down a line of show animals. And again, even if one argues that the average male will have distinct advantages over the average female (and that the peak male will have advantages over the peak female) with zero contention, there's a huge range between both as well as an enormous population with which to draw from rendering this moot on the professional sports scale. There's approximately ~1800 active players in the NFL. The US male population is approximately 138 million. By the same token, I've shared the total number of women in the United States. There's such a large market to draw from that ability to make yourself known to the NFL is at times one of the biggest hurdles.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> I will stop you right here, I will not have the whole social justice


Of note: This entire discussion started because of a matter of integrating sports teams and contention over legislation against trans athletes. Jumping in to say you don't want to talk about trans athletes in a discussion that was specifically started in relation to legislation against them is... it's kind of like joining in a discussion about whether pies or cakes are better and saying you don't want to deal with any discussions relating to dessert foods.


Jaredthefox92 said:


> case in point you wouldn't put a woman against the Rock of Hulk Hogan and not expect it to be a thematic match where they lose on purpose.


I mean, disregarding that the Rock and Hulk Hogan are:
1) Old
2) Professional actors, not professional athletes
3) Not the best in their field anyhow

Yeah, I... could readily see several woman getting into a legit wrestling match with them and expect them to beat their ass in a manner other than the Rock / Hogan jobbing it. Because they're nowhere near as competent or physical as being made out to be, nor are women athletes specializing in the field of physical wrestling / grappling sports as fragile.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I seriously have to ask what areas that aren't middle-of-nowhere and subject to dangerous power outages (like freezing cold regions, or owned by people with medical devices that MUST be powered constantly) still use gas stoves.  My region TECHNICALLY has both problems and while my family swears by gas stoves, when I get my own place I'd SERIOUSLY consider electric stoves.


My apartment hasn't been renovated since the early 00's and was built long before that, so its stoves still use gas. On one hand they have a convenience, but on the other they _really_ should go for numerous reasons environmental _and_ health-wise.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....assuming I could also work in solar with a backup battery (I insist on backup power because it's my understanding that the solar panel itself actually DOESN'T WORK during a power outage - something about safety features so solar users aren't hurting utility workers).  The only other options of cooking during a blizzard don't really seem strong enough. and hot food and a good blanket are less polluting than a wood fireplace (yes, really, I've used them before) when it comes to heating.


That's, arguably, a large part of why they've stuck around so long.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Got another one to throw on to this thought if you're addressing Americans who are still too squeamish about high buildings after the incident from 20 years ago:
> 
> Aren't there a lot of "degraded" cities (by which I mean cities that built big, but are either in really poor shape or outright dying) that could get revitalized with even a little investment in the existing infrastructure, and lure some people to spread out so the space issue isn't as big of a deal?


Aye, though in the US one of the issues is that our cities are extremely poorly designed (by purposeful design) so as to be nigh-unliveable without access to either:
1) Public transportation
2) Private transportation

Unfortunately, what else are US cities infamous for having poor infrastructure of?

Thanks for bringing up the above as it's a great stepping stone / example of another thing that could relatively easily be fixed if people wanted to invest the time and money into it, but instead keeps getting kicked down the road for one reason or another. Invest in updating a lot of pre-existing (and, in many cases, currently vacant) property through either remodel or knocking it down and rebuilding, establish a functional layout and / or public transportation network to make habitation viable, and you could readily increase the populations of many cities without really having to go any further up or out than they are already.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Incidentally, your post reminds me that there's a certain orthodoxy to modern business that REALLY pisses me off, and that's "only one way to do it as it's cheaper".  There's a certain level of redundancy that, even if you route it through cheaper clients, becomes a HUGE benefit when the rich client has something go wrong.
> 
> ....let me know if this is not explaining well and I'll try to elaborate.


I think I get what you mean. And while the finer points might arguably verge into political discussion (a large part of why I've used specific counter-examples in the quote chain above yours, as well as vague-posted about how numerous cited changes might actually be accomplished), it's definitely on topic and a part of why the drive isn't there in many cases. Short term has increasingly been prioritized over long term (not just in regards to profit, but in regards to completing projects and building things piecemeal as needed and whatnot), in no small part because it tends to be cheaper, and that's a thing that has to be changed as the more complex an equation gets the harder it is to keep fudging it as you go without any sort of set plan or fallback.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Attaman said:


> But that is the context. Professional sports are already not decided by peak physical specimens, but a mix of various factors that includes - but is not limited to - physical evaluation very unlike going down a line of show animals. And again, even if one argues that the average male will have distinct advantages over the average female (and that the peak male will have advantages over the peak female) with zero contention, there's a huge range between both as well as an enormous population with which to draw from rendering this moot on the professional sports scale. There's approximately ~1800 active players in the NFL. The US male population is approximately 138 million. By the same token, I've shared the total number of women in the United States. There's such a large market to draw from that ability to make yourself known to the NFL is at times one of the biggest hurdles.
> 
> 
> Of note: This entire discussion started because of a matter of integrating sports teams and contention over legislation against trans athletes. Jumping in to say you don't want to talk about trans athletes in a discussion that was specifically started in relation to legislation against them is... it's kind of like joining in a discussion about whether pies or cakes are better and saying you don't want to deal with any discussions relating to dessert foods.
> ...



Okay, I warned ya. I am not here to hear about social justice. I am here to talk about sports.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 17, 2021)

People want to talk biological elements in sports and some BS on gender when in weight classes and experience there isn't any marked division of advantages.
BUT There are marked advantages to other elements of biology outside of the construct of gender. that is you have athletes like Phelps with larger lungs and anomalous productions of acids and such that boosts him above his competition to arguably unfair levels. Same with height or reach etc etc. there are many biological points that go into things that have more sense in weighing advantages than just "man strong woman weak" BS.

Also if you think women cant and aren't competitive you'd be wrong and obviously never played Mario Kart 8 or Splatoon 2 with my partner. (Partial joke note because fuck you thats why but really women are competitive just not as physically and aggressively toxic about it).

To further delve into things though IF you are so hard pressed into maintaining gendered split in sports perhaps look into how trans women who medically transition have no marked advantage as studied over women (and have been allowed to participate in the Olympics for years mind you yet none have qualified to partake though the Olympic council did go for a cis woman Caster Semenya because she produces more T than the average cis woman). Also you have cases like Patricio Manuel a trans man who debuted in professional boxing and beat a cis man.

A big point also not being noted in this especially for the "Oh but the women" crowd out there is that in most every case where trans women are allowed to compete there are strict guidelines imposed upon them medically like having been medically transitioning for X time and there hormone levels being at certain points many times thanks to medication like HRT that are much lower than those levels. There is no domination of sports by trans individuals and it isnt from baring them from participation that causes that mind you.

And I will also note that again those who push things to bar trans identities from participating in sports also put in there the authority to check genitals. Like... idk is this really about "preserving and protecting" or is this just another excuse for in places like Florida for a certain group to have an excuse to peep at kiddies.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> People want to talk biological elements in sports and some BS on gender when in weight classes and experience there isn't any marked division of advantages.
> BUT There are marked advantages to other elements of biology outside of the construct of gender. that is you have athletes like Phelps with larger lungs and anomalous productions of acids and such that boosts him above his competition to arguably unfair levels. Same with height or reach etc etc. there are many biological points that go into things that have more sense in weighing advantages than just "man strong woman weak" BS.
> 
> Also if you think women cant and aren't competitive you'd be wrong and obviously never played Mario Kart 8 or Splatoon 2 with my partner. (Partial joke note because fuck you thats why but really women are competitive just not as physically and aggressively toxic about it).
> ...



I should have blocked you a long time ago tbh, but you can join them.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I should have blocked you a long time ago tbh, but you can join them.


Ah quite the astute rebuttal there. you have provided so much words of wisdom on your position and everything.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2021)

To add something new to the thread: Whose bright idea was it to make nice, warm, bright and sunny weekend days so relaxing that you could just _easily_ lay down and fall asleep for a couple hours? These are my days off, damnit! I shouldn't be spending them contemplating using 1/8th to 1/6th the day sleeping.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> To further delve into things though IF you are so hard pressed into maintaining gendered split in sports perhaps look into how trans women who medically transition have no marked advantage as studied over women (and have been allowed to participate in the Olympics for years mind you yet none have qualified to partake though the Olympic council did go for a cis woman Caster Semenya because she produces more T than the average cis woman). Also you have cases like Patricio Manuel a trans man who debuted in professional boxing and beat a cis man.


....about the "no marked advantage" one, were those from early-life transitions or recent transitions?  I ask a detail like this because there was a bit of a kerfuffle over a trans woman weightlifter not too long ago and that was the main sticking point that kept coming up (regardless of legitimacy).  And given all the Internet chaff and not having a local, I really haven't had another good opportunity to just resolve that and be assured I went to the right sources.


Incidentally, I've been having more issues with conversational intent.  I read someone say one thing, I try to respond in terms of that one thing, and it turns out the phrase is wholly different.

Believe it or not, trans is actually where it happened this time.

I hear a lot about social norms regarding gender.  I see someone bring up "wrong puberty".  Now, to my mind, this implies there's a correct one, so I wind up mentally registering that as an elitist jab.  Logic being, it's my understanding that a good portion of the trans community still grows up as a gender other than the one with which they identify, and telling them they had to do it a certain way makes their anxieties about the whole thing worse.

Nope!

It was actually explained to me that it's more of a "body horror" thing.  (I'm specifically trying not to use the fancier words, as I may eventually have to explain it to someone and refraining from lingo might make an explanation easier.)  I'd ask for stories that could demonstrate this concept, but I keep thinking that the only ones that can do it right are too NSFW to just be sharing all willy-nilly.

(The explainer also mentioned "harder to pass later in life" but that one kind of relies on social norms as it is.)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 17, 2021)

Laugh in the faces of those saying "the United States is the best country in the world", or, "The Land of The Free and opportunity", when they are constantly worrying about what authority is going to do next to them.


----------



## Mineph (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You don't get it, the biological peak of a woman is not the biological peak of a male. Yeah, you could nerf one group for the other, but you're still not factoring in the differences.
> 
> Whatever the sport would just have to accommodate the female, biologically the male still are going to have the advantage just for sheer biology alone.


Pardon me for butting in on this conversation; but can I ask your opinion on what the differences between men and women are in the context of the sports you mentioned? 
(I don't mean to come off as aggressive or confrontational at all-- I'm just genuinely curious. You don't have to respond if you don't want to though!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Mineph said:


> Pardon me for butting in on this conversation; but can I ask your opinion on what the differences between men and women are in the context of the sports you mentioned?
> (I don't mean to come off as aggressive or confrontational at all-- I'm just genuinely curious. You don't have to respond if you don't want to though!)



My opinion isn't that women cannot have their own sports teams or play in casual sports teams with men. My issue is that with certain very competitive sports, where might and muscle mass, and size do indeed matter. Women would more than likely get injured in sports where physical confrontation is mandatory and you playoff against conditioned men who play competitively. As in, putting a woman to be tackled by men if they have a football or being in a wrestling tournament.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Laugh in the faces of those saying "the United States is the best country in the world", or, "The Land of The Free and opportunity", when they are constantly worrying about what authority is going to do next to them.



Hypocrisy, but the world is built on it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm reluctant to believe anyone here actually gives a fuck about sports anyway, I could be wrong though. Most people who end up in either side of these types of arguments seem to either not even give two fucks about sports, have any knowledge and passion in it, and/or, just watch ESPN when the Super Bowl comes on annually, as an American tradition just to party.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm reluctant to believe anyone here actually gives a fuck about sports anyway, I could be wrong though. Most people who end up in either side of these types of arguments seem to either not even give two fucks about sports, have any knowledge and passion in it, and/or, just watch ESPN when the Super Bowl comes on annually, as an American tradition just to party.


Main reason sports is getting involved in this discussion at all is the idea that "if they can get away with this restriction in sports, they can get away with more restrictions".

It's Niemöller logic (y'know, Mr. "First they came for").  While it's not without precedent, initiating a full-court press every single time the issue comes up is WAY too easy for propaganda spewers to turn into "look how spoiled and immature they are" or something to that degree.

I figured the correct counter-actions would be WAY more covert and insidious.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 17, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm reluctant to believe anyone here actually gives a fuck about sports anyway, I could be wrong though. Most people who end up in either side of these types of arguments seem to either not even give two fucks about sports, have any knowledge and passion in it, and/or, just watch ESPN when the Super Bowl comes on annually, as an American tradition just to party.


I want to say that it isnt because I care or not about sports themselves personally, but that I care about trans individuals who wish to partake in sports being barred from doing such without any actual evidence to really support the claims and concerns aside from anecdotal events which one such had been reversed in retrospect.

It also goes into the bigger picture of Arkansas's BS bill they are bulling through to curb care for trans youth, primarily a big aid that has been statistically proven to be a great boon and has use, that they dont care about in the non trans cases, which is puberty blockers.
There is also the Texas bill that would classify providing gender affirming care to your child as abuse and would put parents who support their kids in Texas in jail as well as medical providers as well.

There are cases like this coming up all over the country from sports legislation to the home and medical realm and it is usually a step by step thing with "oh the sports" then into scare mongering about providing care and shit next.

It is sad and frustrating and it really is such an unfounded and ignorant push from people who either never looked into the matter and have no background knowledge in the matter or when they do they don't care that they are wrong and are pushing because of their own agenda and still blatantly lie to the public anyway.

This certain group has is and will likely continue to push for measures that enforce their own ideals and aim for trans erasure in society this even includes barbaric torture being proper by some of them as well known as conversion therapy. They don't care about the lives and health of those they impact in these measures as it is either conform and pretend to be cis or you may as well be dead with them.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 17, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> I want to say that it isnt because I care or not about sports themselves personally, but that I care about trans individuals who wish to partake in sports being barred from doing such without any actual evidence to really support the claims and concerns aside from anecdotal events which one such had been reversed in retrospect.
> 
> It also goes into the bigger picture of Arkansas's BS bill they are bulling through to curb care for trans youth, primarily a big aid that has been statistically proven to be a great boon and has use, that they dont care about in the non trans cases, which is puberty blockers.
> There is also the Texas bill that would classify providing gender affirming care to your child as abuse and would put parents who support their kids in Texas in jail as well as medical providers as well.
> ...


Time to draw the maps. Clearly, people with fundamental ideological differences cannot live under the same Democratic-Republic side by side. Some just don't want the influence from the trans and LGBT community, others wants to raise their kids a certain way, or have civilization think and work in a certain order without cultural and ideological clashes. Because I'm more conspiracy-minded, I see an even larger picture than what most people perceive in the world affecting their affiliated groups of people.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2021)

I hate sportsball! Sportsball people can go live in their own country!


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 17, 2021)

Can't wait to see yet another quality General Discussion thread get Flamingo'd because some of y'all can't go ten seconds without hopping on your social issues/political soapboxes.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Can't wait to see yet another quality General Discussion thread get Flamingo'd because some of y'all can't go ten seconds without hopping on your social issues/political soapboxes.



I'm blocking people who are trying to make this political. I don't want any of this political bs in my conversations any longer.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 17, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Can't wait to see yet another quality General Discussion thread get Flamingo'd because some of y'all can't go ten seconds without hopping on your social issues/political soapboxes.


Hey when people start putting through legislation the measures to erase you and those like yourself's existence I wonder how long you'll go without venting about it.

Like this isnt some spiel about political funding, but the actions towards a group of people that continues to happen and continues to get more aggressive.

Hey tbh I had gone a good while without saying anything because I was live and let live, but I will bring attention to and yell out about injustices and if people want to try to write them off or outright ignore it because they have no depth prose or empathy to the issue of the erasure of people living as themselves being pushed by a certain group in America then really that is quite sad for them and I hope they can find some empathy goo to feel something.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm blocking people who are trying to make this political. I don't want any of this political bs in my conversations any longer.


......but all I was trying to do was follow up on old information.  If I don't follow the old incidents to their conclusion they just build up until I melt down.


Speaking of following up:  Lucy, there was one question up there I was asking about the "no marked advantage" bit that might've gotten buried.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 17, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm reluctant to believe anyone here actually gives a fuck about sports anyway, I could be wrong though. Most people who end up in either side of these types of arguments seem to either not even give two fucks about sports, have any knowledge and passion in it, and/or, just watch ESPN when the Super Bowl comes on annually, as an American tradition just to party.



I think you're right to a degree! Most anyone I hear that watches things like Hockey, only seem to like watching it for the fights!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ......but all I was trying to do was follow up on old information.  If I don't follow the old incidents to their conclusion they just build up until I melt down.
> 
> 
> Speaking of following up:  Lucy, there was one question up there I was asking about the "no marked advantage" bit that might've gotten buried.



What are you even talking about?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What are you even talking about?


You blocked the other person involved.  You didn't want to hear it.

I was trying to follow up on a claim they made and an old story I heard in the news... a year ago?  Two years?  I forget.

Given your previous statements, I'm under the assumption you didn't want to know the rest.

My history with people saying "I don't want to hear the political BS" is that they imply EVERYTHING about the incident is political, pal.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 17, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ......but all I was trying to do was follow up on old information.  If I don't follow the old incidents to their conclusion they just build up until I melt down.
> 
> 
> Speaking of following up:  Lucy, there was one question up there I was asking about the "no marked advantage" bit that might've gotten buried.


oh sorry. yeah I would guess you are talking about Hubbard maybe? if so you can look at her records and she had actually built her way to winning gold medals after having already been out and medically transitioning.

If it is about Gregory that is a bit different as she hadnt gone through the same measures as Hubbard like the amount of time with medically transitioning that most competitions require before competing and such. 

These are two different scenarios though and each is in itself anecdotal, but the truth lies in the science of everything tbh. There are individuals out there much smarter than myself as they are professionals in medical and biological sciences and have done the studies themselves.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I blocked them because they were getting into the whole trans, non-binary thing and quite frankly I don't want to talk about that when I'm talking about women and men's sports. I reserve the right to not want to get shit political and keep it biological and about sports.


Understood.

Thanks to a response from the person in question, I got the info I needed on the subject.  I'll step aside from this one.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Understood.
> 
> Thanks to a response from the person in question, I got the info I needed on the subject.  I'll step aside from this one.



Very well.


----------



## Mineph (Apr 18, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My opinion isn't that women cannot have their own sports teams or play in casual sports teams with men. My issue is that with certain very competitive sports, where might and muscle mass, and size do indeed matter. Women would more than likely get injured in sports where physical confrontation is mandatory and you playoff against conditioned men who play competitively. As in, putting a woman to be tackled by men if they have a football or being in a wrestling tournament.


While it's true that men tend to have more muscle mass than women (whereas women tend have more body fat than men), more muscle mass does not inherently equate to more strength. It increases the _potential_ but it isn't the sole determinant, you know? 

I'm not trying to do a bunch of mental gymnastics or trying to be obtuse when I say I don't understand what the issue is in regards to injuries being sustained during play. I'm not sure how to properly articulate what I mean but I'd like to try. I have a lot of different thoughts and I'm not sure how to put them together so sorry if it's jumbled. (I'm also viewing this as someone who has a better understanding of medical/physiological stuff rather than sports stuff, so take that as you will.)

It's not as if male athletes just _don't _get injured based on any biological difference. Like, a concussion is a concussion. It can happen during a game of football or by just losing your balance and falling over. Why would it be any different if a woman athlete got a concussion playing football, the sport with one of if not THE highest rate of concussions and traumatic brain injuries? That's just the nature of the game. On a biological level, there isn't really a difference between a concussion/TBI gained from playing football and a concussion/TBI gained from falling and hitting your head on the pavement just right. A concussion is a concussion is a concussion. 
Would it be fair to say, then, that it's more of a societal/cultural issue based on the schema that females are more frail than males because of minute biological differences (i.e. an average difference in height and muscle mass)?

Another thing I'd like to mention is that even though there are size differences between males and females; being larger doesn't mean you're _stronger_. A lot of self-defense techniques that get taught to women are borrowed MMA techniques that utilize leverage over pure physical strength (like some Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Muay Thai techniques). So a difference in size and 'might' isn't necessarily an automatic loss. I'd like to think it's more nuanced than a game of rock-paper-scissors, if you get what I mean.

(this is really long sorry lmaoo)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 18, 2021)

I swear to god every time I go to my floor's shared bathroom the toilet looks even worse. 

I live with fucking animals

(he says, likely the only furry on said floor)


----------



## FoxWithAName (Apr 18, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I swear to god every time I go to my floor's shared bathroom the toilet looks even worse.
> 
> I live with fucking animals
> 
> (he says, likely the only furry on said floor)


I feel that, my old roommates were not the cleanliest persons, me neither, but I like it when everything is tidy. It was so dreading to see the toilet or the kitchen destroyed after someone (most likely me) cleaned the apartment. I found myself in a spiral of not caring for the apartment and trying to keep my place clean, which resulted in me doing as little as possible which was not helping either... So to say after I moved into my own apartment things changed, now everything is spot clean and I really care about these things.

Disclaimer: I do not hate my roommate, we had our differences, but in the end we had a good time together.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 18, 2021)

I had a sociopath on here try to pressure me into a relationship, even though I said no a million times. After I finally stood up to him, he made an indirect status that said "I guess cats don't deserve love." (Because my old sona was also a cat) Excuse me? People who love each other do NOT say shit like that if they TRUELY love them. They do not shame them for saying no and will most certainly not be mean to that person either and basically call them "stupid" indirectly via DMs for not being what they expected them to be and being dissapointed by that very fact. A person who truely loves someone will love them for everything they are. They will accept every one of their faults.

I'm sorry, but this person was also pretending to be someone he wasn't. He put on a fake personality when he would talk to me, which I immediately sensed when he DMed me. And then he started being mean after I kept saying no to his advances. So I blocked him. After a while, I unblocked him, and I saw that he yiffed with a friend of mine. Yeah, that is not love. Then he messaged me, shaming me and trying to make me feel guilty for "ghosting" him. I didn't ever feel guilty throughout this whole situation because I used to be engaged to a sociopath. I'm not trying to target people with Antisocial Personality Disorder, so if you have it and are reading this... sorry. I don't hate them at all. One of my good irl friends is one, and so is a family member (who never once abused me). I'm merely talking about one I met who was an asshole.


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 18, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Funny because nothing about the existence and reality of non binary individuals is political. Also funny because like I didnt really speak much on politics in the post you are talking about as I focused on the biological facts of the matter, but idk guess the facts were too scary?



There’s only two genders - cis and political!!!

It gets really tiring being used as a political football/wedge all the damn time. I shouldn’t have to justify my existence or identity to anyone. Don’t like it? Go find another corner and leave me & my transgender/nonbinary friends alone.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 18, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> There’s only two genders - cis and political!!!
> 
> It gets really tiring being used as a political football/wedge all the damn time. I shouldn’t have to justify my existence or identity to anyone. Don’t like it? Go find another corner and leave me & my transgender/nonbinary friends alone.


That is the thing our identities and such aren’t political by themselves. The only reason they are considered such by others is because of those who want to use political powers against us instead of just letting us live and granting us the same and equal rights of everyone else.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 18, 2021)

Take it to PMs. This stopped being the vent thread and has resumed being the same people arguing with each other again thread.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 18, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Take it to PMs. This stopped being the vent thread and has resumed being the same people arguing with each other again thread.


allow me to weigh in on your venting here and you proposed solution.
allow me to then argue against your issue from a very misinformed position.

Now tell me will you argue against that misinformed position publicly to dispell said misinformation, or take it to PMs as you so eloquently put it?
As the arguing is still linked to the original venting you made as well it could still be considered part of that venting as well tbh since it is linked by that original idea.

Now to further push everything into place would you by chance have any more or less invested into that vent and misinformation and a lacking of any semblance of empathy goo for the issue being vented about if it was about a community and demographic you are part of or because you have some connection to and the issue was as originally framed about a large issue of the powers that be continually and aggressively pushing legislation that alienates, discriminates, denies care to, and will ultimately lead to more deaths and the goal of erasure of that community and demographic?

To simply say it is arguing and frame it as if it is for the sake of just that is in all honesty not doing what is being talked about justice.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 18, 2021)

You've changed 0 minds, Lucy. Anyone who thinks otherwise is kidding themselves. You and the other parties are just wasting time and energy. Report them if they're saying reprehensible things, instead of participating.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 18, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> You've changed 0 minds, Lucy. Anyone who thinks otherwise is kidding themselves. You and the other parties are just wasting time and energy. Report them if they're saying reprehensible things, instead of participating.


Idk seems someone reported something since you are here now in the thread, why not read the recent postings in this thread and come to your own conclusions as an administrator?

You don't know if I changed any minds either tbh. Like I won't be quite towards individuals who openly reply about issues especially those involving myself and those like myself with misinformation about those issues.
Perhaps you can stay quite on issues, but that isn't me, obviously.

Like would you want people to not give rebuttal of the facts on other issues if users where spreading misinformation like if it was about a pandemic as that is dangerous to others who may fall prey and believe the misinformation?
Similar concept here about those trying to argue from misinformed positions that attempt to justify such legislation as mentioned in the original venting post I had made here.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

Had a dream where I had a home filled with off-colored versions of my past pets.

I want to start up an aquarium again but the water here would be too terrible even if I did.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Had a dream where I had a home filled with off-colored versions of my past pets.
> 
> I want to start up an aquarium again but the water here would be too terrible even if I did.


When I was younger I had two frogs. one of them died and I was really sad. Had nightmares for weeks. but the second one died a few years later. That wasn't fun either.

*Hugs*

now Im sad ;w;


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Had a dream where I had a home filled with off-colored versions of my past pets.
> 
> I want to start up an aquarium again but the water here would be too terrible even if I did.


Was it at least a good dream?

And aquariums are awesome. What’s wrong with the water? There’s all sorts of treatments you can use to get it balanced out for aquariums, even if it takes time, money & effort.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> When I was younger I had two frogs. one of them died and I was really sad. Had nightmares for weeks. but the second one died a few years later. That wasn't fun either.
> 
> *Hugs*
> 
> now Im sad ;w;



The water where I used to live, apparently got bad or something. My two Bettas and ghost shrimp did within two weeks. Not sure about the shrimp, but the Bettas were probably at the end of their lifespan. But all at once? ;w;


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 18, 2021)

Weird! I know aquariums tend to be really sensitive to minute changes, but usually there’s a bit more of a warning or noticeable change before the fish just die off like that.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> The water where I used to live, apparently got bad or something. My two Bettas and ghost shrimp did within two weeks. Not sure about the shrimp, but the Bettas were probably at the end of their lifespan. But all at once? ;w;


Thats not good at all!

*Hugs*

Those are generally a more .. care intensive fish but there are others that should be fine. but shrimp? aren't those supposed to be like.. really hard to kill?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Was it at least a good dream?
> 
> And aquariums are awesome. What’s wrong with the water? There’s all sorts of treatments you can use to get it balanced out for aquariums, even if it takes time, money & effort.



While I was in it, yes. Very therapeutic. XD

You straight up can't drink tap water here. Its all salt and I don't want to pay 50+ for gallons of water. Plus... Now that I think of it, I don't think there is a place to buy fishies here.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 18, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> There's nothin "Olympian" about NFL, WWF or WWE.


Well, I mean, professional wrestling is garbage to start with and doesn't even deserve to be considered a "sport."  So, there's that.

When it comes to contact sports like football, yeah, men tend to have the advantage because of the bulk.  You aren't going to find many women who weigh 300lbs who are actually athletic enough to pad up and play a game.  Then again, MOST 300lb guys can't do that, either.  

Not that I'm particularly a NASCAR fan, but remember all the stink when a woman became a professional driver?  All the men whining and moaning that it was "unfair" because she's lighter.

Not everything about being a woman is a disadvantage in competition/athletics.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats not good at all!
> 
> *Hugs*
> 
> Those are generally a more .. care intensive fish but there are others that should be fine. but shrimp? aren't those supposed to be like.. really hard to kill?


I don't know! I just know their lifespan shouldn't have been so short which is why I think it has to do with the water when I changed it. Either that or there was something wrong with the shrimp and they gave it to the fish.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't know! I just know their lifespan shouldn't have been so short which is why I think it has to do with the water when I changed it. Either that or there was something wrong with the shrimp and they gave it to the fish.


Damn. Sorry about that.

*hugs*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2021)

One question, @Flamingo , before I put that whole issue to bed.  This is me venting some of my paranoia.

Given that the big kerfuffle that led you to intervene started off of a news story (and I may look to see if news stories were the point of origin for some of the previous thread-locking scuffles), do you think we'll have to extend the existing politics ban to news coverage, or specifically spell out what counts as political?

(I am really hoping it doesn't have to go that far, given how far-reaching a news ban can be or the amount of backlash and accusations that can come from spelling things out as 'political', but I'm not you and don't get to see the worst parts of this every time I'm here.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

*Gets home from walking dog and looks at room that needs to be cleaned* 




I dun wanna. That otter lied to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> One question, @Flamingo , before I put that whole issue to bed.  This is me venting some of my paranoia.
> 
> Given that the big kerfuffle that led you to intervene started off of a news story (and I may look to see if news stories were the point of origin for some of the previous thread-locking scuffles), do you think we'll have to extend the existing politics ban to news coverage, or specifically spell out what counts as political?
> 
> (I am really hoping it doesn't have to go that far, given how far-reaching a news ban can be or the amount of backlash and accusations that can come from spelling things out as 'political', but I'm not you and don't get to see the worst parts of this every time I'm here.)



Technically 'news' as a subject is already not permitted; threads about news and current events have been removed in the past.

What constitutes current events or politics has a fuzzy edge though, and you know- we risk getting into territories where if somebody complains that their country has passed unfair laws that target them for, say, being a lesbian, that somebody who hates lesbians would be able to exploit that in order to try to get the staff to remove that user. 

I guess that's my vent? A little one.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 18, 2021)

The news cycle is inherently political at this point in the majority of instances. I'm not going to go so far as to say you can't link news, but exercise some judgment.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 18, 2021)

Just my take. I don't think people should get banned for political and/or news talk, especially if there's an issue concerning both sides, whether they fundamentally disagree or not, as long as it doesn't turn into personal insults. Plus, should we bar people for talking about what's currently happening that they feel is affecting them, if not now, then in the future? Bring back the politics section for Christ's sake.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2021)

Sigh. :{
This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 18, 2021)

No one has been banned for political and/or news talk. We delete it and send a reminder to stop (which is often ignored  , like right now as you post an inherently politically charged comment).

Regarding your second post (which I deleted, for political content lol) - I respect the passion and desire to express yourself, but this is a furry art exchange website. There's probably a better venue for you to discuss that sentiment. That's not to say posting that would lead to deletion/lock/etc at face value, but I am sure fifteen minutes into the conversation there will be passionate mud slinging and end up being locked/us cleaning up a dozen reports.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 18, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> No one has been banned for political and/or news talk. We delete it and send a reminder to stop.
> 
> Regarding your second post - I respect the passion and desire to express yourself, but this is a furry art exchange website. There's probably a better venue for you to discuss that sentiment. That's not to say posting that would lead to deletion/lock/etc at face value, but I am sure fifteen minutes into the conversation there will be passionate mud slinging and end up being locked/us cleaning up a dozen reports.


I'd love to find a place that allows certain discussions, but people are so scared about controversial topics and confrontation, so they just bottle it up every platform they go on. Let's not forget active censorship on "appropriate" platforms. 

I'll just say this, people get pushed into a corner for too long from everywhere, and they become highly reactionary, and it gets expressed one way or another, because part of being human is having a voice, and wanting it be heard especially during times of distress. Things get bottled up far too long, and that expression is the bottle breaking, sometimes with a little bit too much force, admittedly. And, you clearly see that trying to contain it doesn't work very well, because even if you lessen someone's voice, you don't solve their issues or their distress, on all sides of the political compass.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 18, 2021)

Well, FAF isn't intended to be the place for those discussions. So while I appreciate your desire to express yourself and understand the argument about a necessity to do so, I would encourage you to go find the many like minded souls who love to express their political sentiments in venues like Twitter (or insert social media of your choice here). Hell, you could go on the main site and probably express most of your political content without hindrance as the prohibition on political content (unless it is hateful, etc) doesn't extend there.

Containment only hasn't worked because of leniency. We could just start suspending for it and we probably should for those who make a habit of ignoring the request to stop.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> *Containment *only hasn't worked because of leniency. We could just start suspending for it and we probably should for those who make a habit of ignoring the request to stop.


Your and staff's call, but to some of us on the outside this does look like it went into Euclid Class long ago.

(Last joke, I promise.)


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 18, 2021)

The joke escapes me.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> The joke escapes me.


SCP classifications.  All based on containment level rather than actual handling safety.

I REFUSE to believe political discussion here can get all the way to Keter though.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 18, 2021)

In the interest of getting this thread back on track.
Jobs that require you to talk to randos for nearly 8 hours straight is exhausting, irritating and frustrating. Especially when you're an introvert.
(Don't ever go tech support, for your own sake)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> In the interest of getting this thread back on track.
> Jobs that require you to talk to randos for nearly 8 hours straight is exhausting, irritating and frustrating. Especially when you're an introvert.
> (Don't ever go tech support, for your own sake)


Already worked with customer support previously, so I know exactly how you feel. 

I miss being able to tell people they are a fuckface directly to their face.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

how come every time i come here Jared gets banned


----------



## ben909 (Apr 18, 2021)

Mineph said:


> My dad had to go back to the hospital earlier this week (I may have mentioned this? I don't recall, a lot has happened) but he came home today-- and there are some pretty concerning things listed on his discharge papers.
> Also I mentioned my mom got back from the hospital in my other post, and she's been getting a lot better. Turns out when she went the first time, she had pneumonia _and _sepsis!
> And to top it all off, my grandma fell and tore something in her shoulder, rendering her arm almost useless, and my grandpa's cancer has relapsed.
> 
> Can the universe, like, hop off of my family's metaphorical dick for like 5 seconds? _Please???_


At least if she is getting better then drugs they have


----------



## GentleButter (Apr 18, 2021)

All furries do is argue, eat hot chip, and lie


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2021)

I hate the tiny chips and crumbs at the bottom of the potato chip bag.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 18, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I hate the tiny chips and crumbs at the bottom of the potato chip bag.



I hate how potato chip bags are 50% air nowadays.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 19, 2021)

ASTA said:


> I hate how potato chip bags are 50% air nowadays.


50% nitrogen but still only like 3 potatos and everything else; 
NNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 19, 2021)

Woke up with my lips all itchy and swollen for no apparent reason. It’s like I rubbed tea tree oil on my face (I’m allergic to it on my skin), but I know better. Took some antihistamines, so the rash reaction is going down... but what the hell set me off? I have no idea!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 19, 2021)

Best birthday present ever: vet calls to tell me she got test results back on blood draw we did Friday (as a precursor to dental cleaning, so no inherent expectation of bad news there), and my 11 year old ragdoll has elevated kidney values which could be an early indication of kidney disease. I could have expected it on the other cat, who’s had borderline kidney numbers in the past, but nooo, it has to be my baby girl.

I’m catastrophizing like mad because I’m terrified of losing her - I already lost both her aunt and her sister to liver problems.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 19, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Best birthday present ever: vet calls to tell me she got test results back on blood draw we did Friday (as a precursor to dental cleaning, so no inherent expectation of bad news there), and my 11 year old ragdoll has elevated kidney values which could be an early indication of kidney disease. I could have expected it on the other cat, who’s had borderline kidney numbers in the past, but nooo, it has to be my baby girl.
> 
> I’m catastrophizing like mad because I’m terrified of losing her - I already lost both her aunt and her sister to liver problems.



Sorry to hear it. If its any consolation I have a pet who was born with very low functioning kidneys and it is manageable with diet. If you want to chat about it at all, feel free to PM me. Otherwise I hope that your fur baby lives a long and happy life.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 19, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Sorry to hear it. If its any consolation I have a pet who was born with very low functioning kidneys and it is manageable with diet. If you want to chat about it at all, feel free to PM me. Otherwise I hope that your fur baby lives a long and happy life.


Yeah; I’m more worried about what may have caused her kidneys to decline. My first ragdoll (her aunt) didn’t wake up from surgery for a cyst on/in her bile duct, and her sister lost her battle with feline hepatic lipidosis some years ago. Plus prescription diet kibbles are half bulk filler, so it irks me that I may have to put her on one of them.

I’m hoping she’ll be okay, but I feel pretty justified in being scared. Plus worst birthday gift ever.

EDIT: Aaand the vet just called again and the other cat ALSO has some possible kidney issues. So that’s fun. :/


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 20, 2021)

Went to bed earlier than normal and I still feel so shittyyyyy. -n- I don't wanna go to work.


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 20, 2021)

You know those times where you are insanely afraid of your friend hating you or not wanting to be with you anymore because they haven't talked to you for 6 days and your last chat wasn't exactly the most positive one? 

Yeah, hi, that's me


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 20, 2021)

MapleFlower said:


> You know those times where you are insanely afraid of your friend hating you or not wanting to be with you anymore because they haven't talked to you for 6 days and your last chat wasn't exactly the most positive one?
> 
> Yeah, hi, that's me


*Hugs you tightly*

Im sorry about that. Something I'd recomend for this is to reach out.. Be friendly and ask them how they're doing. If it was a minor squabble you'd probably be fine. if it was a bigger argument then it may take some resolutions. If it was so bad you two don't wanna be friends then that is just a part of life. While it is stressful and we dont want it to happen its a way you can grow. You got this.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Apr 20, 2021)

Who TF steels a god damn floor mat. It had no prints, it was just a regular black floor mat. I am really confused.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 20, 2021)

It's snowing outside my house right now, in April, in Arkansas of all places. XD

Not really upset about it, but what are the odds?


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 20, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> Who TF steels a god damn floor mat. It had no prints, it was just a regular black floor mat. I am really confused.


The same guy who stole a single one of my retainer bricks around my little garden.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 20, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It's snowing outside my house right now, in April, in Arkansas of all places. XD
> 
> Not really upset about it, but what are the odds?







Update. Still snowing. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 107810
> 
> Update. Still snowing. This is ridiculous.



Whaaaaaat


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> Who TF steels a god damn floor mat. It had no prints, it was just a regular black floor mat. I am really confused.



The same guy who stole my garden hose nozzle.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 20, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> The same guy who stole my garden hose nozzle.



Imagine.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Imagine.


I don't have to imagine because it actually happened.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 20, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> Who TF steels a god damn floor mat. It had no prints, it was just a regular black floor mat. I am really confused.


Someone once stole a few sections of hogwire fencing from my property.

It’s probably a crackhead.  They’ll steal anything and everything they can get a hold of and try to sell it for drug money


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 20, 2021)

So far, we have a stolen: door mat, a retainer brick, a garden hose nozzle, and sections of fencing. Now I think it's the same person going across the country to make some elaborate stolen-art sculpture.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 21, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> So far, we have a stolen: door mat, a retainer brick, a garden hose nozzle, and sections of fencing. Now I think it's the same person going across the country to make some elaborate stolen-art sculpture.


Sort of related, but I never really bother securing my really basic tools. I figure if someone is going to steal a broom or a rake, they must really need one for some reason.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 21, 2021)

I love baked beans so much, but my intestines say otherwise. =(


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I love baked beans so much, but my intestines say otherwise. =(


Beans, beans the magical fruit.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I love baked beans so much, but my intestines say otherwise. =(



Do you even know that I just made 15 bean soup with hot italian sausage, half a head of garlic, and two huge jalapeños?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 21, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Do you even know that I just made 15 bean soup with hot italian sausage, half a head of garlic, and two huge jalapeños?


Nice! Sounds too spicy for me though. I'd have stomach acid seeping up to the back of my throat


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Nice! Sounds too spicy for me though. I'd have stomach acid seeping up to the back of my throat


I made it more spicy in the mouth, and less spicy going down.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 21, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I made it more spicy in the mouth, and less spicy going down.


Niiiiice


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 21, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I made it more spicy in the mouth, and less spicy going down.


How do you do that?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> How do you do that?


I'm not quite sure. That's just how it came out.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 21, 2021)

MapleFlower said:


> You know those times where you are insanely afraid of your friend hating you or not wanting to be with you anymore because they haven't talked to you for 6 days and your last chat wasn't exactly the most positive one?
> 
> Yeah, hi, that's me


That's when you reach out and thus let them know you care


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 21, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I'm not quite sure. That's just how it came out.


Well it sounded really good.
And now my vent is that *someone *posted about their food they made and now I'm really hungry...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 21, 2021)

Kpop stans have some of the most brainless and/or intellectually dishonest takes I've ever seen.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Kpop stans have some of the most brainless and/or intellectually dishonest takes I've ever seen.


I used to see the majority of a popular tweets comments section filled with them posting gifs of their singers, when it's almost always completely irrelevant.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 21, 2021)

Okay, so I had to temporarily swap cars due to a tail light issue for one day.  So I had my first experience with a "smart car".

How the hell is an autistic person supposed to be able to handle this?  How do the NTs handle this?!?

Blind-spot detection or a camera behind the vehicle, that only activates when you're driving in reverse, is one thing.  That's actually a useful technology because with a lot of vehicles, you otherwise have to turn your head so much you can't see in FRONT of you, which can result in other accidents.

But the rest?  Hell no.

Lane technology so the car is beeping when you're not immaculately in a lane - which, by the way, the roads are such here that a SIMPLE TURN can set this off.  Excess lights on the dashboard that flicker - in this case an "ECO" lighting every single time my foot is off the gas and turns off when I do step on the pedal, which is a lot because I'm trying to maintain a set speed (and luck has NEVER been on my side for cruise control - EVERY time I try to use it, traffic reorients so I can't use it anymore).  Trying to lock the car instead remote-starts it.  The trunk won't let me open it and goes GLACIALLY SLOW.

And I've heard about collision avoidance technology.  I never encountered that on this drive, but I know EXACTLY how I handle surprises and not being in control of a situation, and collision avoidance can forcibly take control away control from the driver.  I already know I'd have a meltdown if I had the vehicle take control away from me.

I may need to resort to having everything delivered in the coming years instead of driving, if I lose my current vehicle and can't get a vehicle that'll let me disable most of this crap.  This is not about "how to use the features", this is not about an acclimation period, this is not about being safer.  In fact, with someone like me?  These features would make driving decidedly UNsafe.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

had an argument with someone who refused to believe far right associated people still exist.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 22, 2021)

I ONLY GET PAID COMISSION. I DON'T GET PAID TO MOP THE GOD DAMN FLOOR. SO WHEN SOME OTHER DIPSHITS DUMP OIL ALL OVER MY FLOOR AND DON'T CLEAN IT UP, THAT'S LIKE TAKING MONEY RIGHT OUT OF MY POCKET. FUCK A DUCK.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 22, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> had an argument with someone who refused to believe far right associated people still exist.


...I refuse to believe that you get into arguments.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)

USPS has always dropped packages off at my door, but now ALL OF A SUDDEN they won't drop them off! I live in a 4-apartment building and I live up one flight of stairs. My USPS packages have never been stolen here! Either it's lazyness or a new mail person. *sighs*


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> USPS has always dropped packages off at my door, but now ALL OF A SUDDEN they won't drop them off! I live in a 4-apartment building and I live up one flight of stairs. My USPS packages have never been stolen here! Either it's lazyness or a new mail person. *sighs*


“Less contact delivery “


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> “Less contact delivery “


Huh?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Huh?


Makeing a somewhat bad joke about if they don’t enter the door or touch it they have less contact with the people in it and thus a slightly smaller chance of spreading covid, used as a justification for being lazy


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Makeing a somewhat bad joke about if they don’t enter the door or touch it they have less contact with the people in it and thus a slightly smaller chance of spreading covid, used as a justification for being lazy


Ohh lol ok


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Maybe vent thread is not the best place to make jokes...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Maybe vent thread is not the best place to make jokes...


*shrugs* Personally, I don't mind


----------



## FoxWithAName (Apr 22, 2021)

It is the perfect place to make jokes, jokes can be a relief as well


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)

Look, I know my neighbor can't help his schizophrenia, but when it's late at night, he knocks on the door and I am way too lethargic, depressed and tired to open the door, it's not cool to get angry and start banging on our shared wall in retaliation. I also get uncomfortable answering the door late at night in this building, because the other three tenants are male and I'm the only female here, plus I live alone. I do feel kinda bad for not answering, but I'm also not obligated to at night when I'm trying to sleep. I wish he'd get the help he needs so he'll stop having these false delusions that I'm out to get him.


----------



## Erix (Apr 23, 2021)

Mmm guys I feel tired and stuff right now, but hmm, I dunno I kinda wanna just put this somewhere and maybe you guys can help. What would you do if you had a big group of friends that you loved to hang out with, but then some shit happens and you just can’t bring yourself to hang out with them anymore. A month or 2 passes, and you want to talk with a select few of them, but if you did then that means you’d have to talk to the people who stirred up trouble the last time. Would you still try and talk to some of your old friends? Would you still try and ignore them? I know a lot of context is missing, and it’s really dependent of course I know that. But if that general scenario happened to you, what would you do?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 23, 2021)

You've stated before that there is a lot of context missing. But I would say it depends on the severity of those who stirred up stuff. If it was hard core stuff I would probably stay away. but if those people who are really awesome outweighs the suffering of being with the others it could be worth it. Or you can find a way to just interact with the selected few you wanna hang with.


----------



## Erix (Apr 23, 2021)

I used to think they were awesome, now I don’t know what to think anymore. It’s kind of like seeing a world you thought you knew through different lenses, and now you can’t help but believe it was all a lie. i can’t help but feel like I was a bad friend for leaving them all behind, but after what happened, I didn’t want to help clean up the mess they made.


----------



## Erix (Apr 23, 2021)

After that incident, I just wanted to be done with “making friends”. What’s the use if they never learn. What’s the use if they just hurt someone you care about, and they don’t even realize it until it’s too late, then all that’s left is an empty apology to make, but then they don’t care enough to actually stop the cycle from happening again. I just hate myself for not having had taken action sooner, for being too *lax* because they were *friends.*

I hated myself for not being a good enough friend for my friends before, but now I can’t tell anymore if I was the problem, or they were.

Sorry guys for the multiple posts, just had to let that out for a second


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 23, 2021)

Dont worry at all. Relationships are a very difficult thing and have a lot of intricacies and complications. The best you can do is be there for friends. I was at a point in my life where I didn't wanna see people at all. it hurt and I'd been burned too many times. But I came to realize many of them didn't mean some of the things they said. They were angry. But that is a part of who they are. You're not at fault.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 23, 2021)

I had a dream that was so lovely. It was everything for which I yearn. But it turns out it was all fake, paid for, and I found this out in my dream. I woke up with tears streaming down my face, and wanting so much to just go back.


----------



## Erix (Apr 23, 2021)

I felt that Kuro.

I feel like that happened to me except it wasn’t just a dream

I wish it was


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 23, 2021)

I don't know if I have any real advice for you, Erix, especially from limited details. But if it were me and I could not figure out if they were making things worse for me, or if I was making things worse for them.... I probably would stay away from them.

You seem like a really nice person so I'm inclined to think that they were dragging you down, especially since your instincts seem to be to stay away from them. 

Don't let your guilt make you stay with people who are bad for you.
If you honestly want to patch things up, then that's different. But if you go back to them because you feel badly about the situation and put yourself in uncomfortable situations, then that's really not good for you.


----------



## Erix (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words and advice Kuro, I appreciate it a ton. Though, my guilt is not at all making me want to go back. My guilt is only leading me farther away from them. I just feel like they deserved better than what I put on the table, so I wanted to get away from them, but I guess now I got a better reason to stay away.

Sorry, I know me not explaining the whole thing is just *asking* for all these little misconceptions to show themselves, I just, I don’t know. I don’t know if you guys would want to hear everything lol


----------



## Erix (Apr 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Dont worry at all. Relationships are a very difficult thing and have a lot of intricacies and complications. The best you can do is be there for friends. I was at a point in my life where I didn't wanna see people at all. it hurt and I'd been burned too many times. But I came to realize many of them didn't mean some of the things they said. They were angry. But that is a part of who they are. You're not at fault.


What hurts is that I KNOW they didn’t mean what they said/did, that they weren’t doing it because of malicious intent. They just did some shitty stuff that they didn’t realize were shitty, and when confronted about it, apparently acted like they cared but didn’t do anything to change it.

I just thought I knew them better than that. I feel it was a lack of accountability

I always want to try and be there for my friends, but this situation was just too much.

I think that’s enough out of me today, I really should get some sleep shouldn’t I? Talking about this with lack of sleep is definitely not good for me probably. So thanks Santo and u 2 Kuro for some advice. I’ll make sure to look over ur guys’s advice more and think about it


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 23, 2021)

Had a bit of work drama a few days ago. Dust has settled and thought things were done and over with. Then the supervisor starts playing nice and says she's going to try and make sure.things stay fair, which has been an ongoing issue since before I joined. 

I was like 'wow that's awesome to hear! Maybe things will finally start turning around!' 

Nah man. I should know better. Its been shaky at best and now there's a notice declaring that registers have been short around 60 dollars and that of it continues, people will be expected to pay back the difference. 

Inb4 I get accused for being the one causing the issues. I know at least 50 of it was from my supervisor for activating extra gift cards. You can't refund them once they've gone through.


----------



## Punji (Apr 23, 2021)

Trying to apply for jobs is just stupid.

Half the sites link to another site so I can create another profile for each fucking employer, most of which don't work. Oh, my email is already in the database? Well fancy fucking that since I just used it to register. Guess I'm not applying for that one then, since I literally can't. Had to email them to try to fix it so I can apply for a job I probably won't get, and that's assuming they're able to fix it.

Not to mention all the typical garbage of "here at so-and-so company we strive for some meaningless crap" and everyone must scroll past that crap anyways right? Like yeah, yeah, whatever what do you want from me?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 23, 2021)

Punji said:


> Trying to apply for jobs is just stupid.
> 
> Half the sites link to another site so I can create another profile for each fucking employer, most of which don't work. Oh, my email is already in the database? Well fancy fucking that since I just used it to register. Guess I'm not applying for that one then, since I literally can't. Had to email them to try to fix it so I can apply for a job I probably won't get, and that's assuming they're able to fix it.
> 
> Not to mention all the typical garbage of "here at so-and-so company we strive for some meaningless crap" and everyone must scroll past that crap anyways right? Like yeah, yeah, whatever what do you want from me?


A million times THIS ^

All of the job search sites link to eachother and making a million different profiles TO APPLY FOR SOMETHING YOU MAY NEVER END UP WORKING AT is such a waste of time, and pushes me to accept the terms and conditions from a site that I would have never used otherwise. Then I get all the wonderful spam that comes with selling my personal data to third parties. 

I hate it.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 23, 2021)

Punji said:


> Trying to apply for jobs is just stupid.
> 
> Half the sites link to another site so I can create another profile for each fucking employer, most of which don't work. Oh, my email is already in the database? Well fancy fucking that since I just used it to register. Guess I'm not applying for that one then, since I literally can't. Had to email them to try to fix it so I can apply for a job I probably won't get, and that's assuming they're able to fix it.
> 
> Not to mention all the typical garbage of "here at so-and-so company we strive for some meaningless crap" and everyone must scroll past that crap anyways right? Like yeah, yeah, whatever what do you want from me?


I wish there was a "Hug" button.. Replying with a Like seems odd, and the Angry one makes me look like I'm angry at you.

So *hugs* 
That's really frustrating and very stupid.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 23, 2021)

Always feeling like I have to choose between family or friends and it's happening on more than one occasion. I don't want to choose losing either, and I want to keep both.

It's a unique situation that's caused conflict over the years. Most recently a couple days ago.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2021)

Punji said:


> Trying to apply for jobs is just stupid.
> 
> Half the sites link to another site so I can create another profile for each fucking employer, most of which don't work. Oh, my email is already in the database? Well fancy fucking that since I just used it to register. Guess I'm not applying for that one then, since I literally can't. Had to email them to try to fix it so I can apply for a job I probably won't get, and that's assuming they're able to fix it.
> 
> Not to mention all the typical garbage of "here at so-and-so company we strive for some meaningless crap" and everyone must scroll past that crap anyways right? Like yeah, yeah, whatever what do you want from me?



My process was:
Weekly: Do a Google job search just to build/add to a list of employers who I might work for
As needed: Register on the each employer's career website
Daily: Check every career page, applying for relevant positions


PS: Indeed is the slickest job listing engine I have ever used. Applications are as easy as your name, email, phone #, PDF of resume, and a couple questions here and there.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 23, 2021)

Coworker: "Why should anyone bother recycling, since a huge meteor could hit the earth again?"
Same coworker: Still bothers showing up to work

Dude, either resign yourself completely to existential terror or stop applying it willy-nilly.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 23, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> "Why should anyone bother recycling, since a huge meteor could hit the earth again?"


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 23, 2021)

So, as I've said I got back to university halls last week.

Despite the odd issue here and the there it hasn't been too bad. My roommates have been quiet than usual actually.

Until now.

Its currently 0427 in the morning. This one guy - the usual suspect back before Christmas for bs like this (his shit got him corona, and us locked down) suddenly decided to host a loud-ass party in the kitchen next to my room, starting half an hour ago. He said to me at lunch he had an assignment to do tonight and everything.

Now he's drunk and singing awful rap music at the top of his voice with his chavvy friends from upstairs.

I'm like, 80% sure I heard him say sone racist shit a minute ago too, about an Indian girl.

June 6th cannot come soon enough.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> So, as I've said I got back to university halls last week.
> 
> Despite the odd issue here and the there it hasn't been too bad. My roommates have been quiet than usual actually.
> 
> ...


*Hugs you tightly*

Unfortunately people like this come around in our lives. While we should still try to help them how we can he's just misguided and rude. Not really trying to defend him but he is a person and you can try talking to him to (A) Stop the racism first of all (B) Not do parties late at night.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 24, 2021)

... evil thoughts start, if he does say something raceist then record it and use it for leverage...

normal thoughts return, might get into trouble doing that


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> So, as I've said I got back to university halls last week.
> 
> Despite the odd issue here and the there it hasn't been too bad. My roommates have been quiet than usual actually.
> 
> ...


Update: I'm finally eating lunch at 3:30

The kitchen's a mess, although it has been much worse. 

There was a sombrero on the floor? 

The table appears to be covered in loose tobacco. 

Someone used my goddamn spatula and didn't clean it


----------



## Erix (Apr 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Someone used my goddamn spatula and didn't clean it


Oh shit? Oooo someone bouta get beat up 2 nite??

jokes aside (well unless you actually want to beat them up, I would approve), they sound like some pretty horrid people to live near. ={


----------



## Erix (Apr 24, 2021)

Just gonna put this here cuz venting stuff, whatever right? You guys don’t gotta reply, I just want to put this somewhere.

Just woke up from a bad dream, and I’m glad to have parted with it. It’s getting fuzzy now like all dreams do, but I faintly remember I had a gun, and I was killing everyone. Just some random strangers in my home, and I was trying to drive away afterwards to get away from the scene, but some people I think heard and I was going to be found out. I think the shock from the whole thing was the reason I woke up. Like, I would never do that, and it made me sort of have fleeting feelings of sadness and anger that I would do something like that even in a dream.

Though I guess it doesn’t matter. After all, it was only a dream at the end of the day. Dreams are crazy sometimes I guess.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 24, 2021)

Erix said:


> Just gonna put this here cuz venting stuff, whatever right? You guys don’t gotta reply, I just want to put this somewhere.
> 
> Just woke up from a bad dream, and I’m glad to have parted with it. It’s getting fuzzy now like all dreams do, but I faintly remember I had a gun, and I was killing everyone. Just some random strangers in my home, and I was trying to drive away afterwards to get away from the scene, but some people I think heard and I was going to be found out. I think the shock from the whole thing was the reason I woke up. Like, I would never do that, and it made me sort of have fleeting feelings of sadness and anger that I would do something like that even in a dream.
> 
> Though I guess it doesn’t matter. After all, it was only a dream at the end of the day. Dreams are crazy sometimes I guess.


I've had wild dreams like that. Usually I'm the one running for my life and no one will help me though. XD

One where I was a 'killer' involved me fending off people I knew back in highschool with a steak knife because they turned into zombies.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 24, 2021)

Feels like how I forgot to draw again.
Been trying to finally make a proper ref sheet for imaginary hubby #1. Typically the more time you give, the more mistakes you notice.
Well.
Everything is a mistake. 
Even the initial sketch I thought that was good, is god-awful. 
All those adjustments I made before bed last night? 
Garbage. 
Everything I thought was decent/an improvement just made him look like a disney in-between. 

It's like I'm devolving. I am no longer Tyramon, I am just mon.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 26, 2021)

Had a dream where I was talking about my experiences with some abandoned/injured animals that had bonded with me. Then the next morning I was about to walk into the facility and my alarm went off. 

Momma waddles just wanted to see her baby Penguins!!! T_T


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 27, 2021)

People would always tell me I don't "take responsibility for my actions enough" and would always argue with me about it leaving me frustrated and depressed

So I stopped doing that and now I feel like everything is my fault

Also leaving me frustrated and depressed

...


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Apr 27, 2021)

People that you do stuff with, they add you to their friends list or whatever, and then you never hear from them again. They're apparently never online, and never respond to any greetings, so basically they added you to something they're either never online themselves, or they might have just insta-blocked you. Who knows? Either way, it's a fucking *friend* list. Not a 'totes unconsequential people list'.
​


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 27, 2021)

Why does the rain make me feel like I'm about to fall into a coma? I can't function. So tired. I don't have to hear or see it. I just feel like this and I know its gonna happen.

I forgot the feeling because winter. 

Was surprised to hear it'll be like this for two weeks though...


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2021)

I’ll note that the friend list thing is a point of major anxiety and confusion for a lot of socially awkward and / or introverted persons. It’s _really _not uncommon for such people to just... not send somebody a message for 1, 2, 4, 12 months, send them something they think is relevant, then become even more reclusive when the person they send it to goes “WTF who are you / why haven’t we spoken in months?”

Different people have different boundaries, expectations, and so-on with such lists. If they outright refuse to respond to efforts to spark communication it’s one thing, but many times you really can “fix” the problem by proactively sending them a message inquiring if things are alright or about something you find cool (while openly inviting them to add on or reciprocate the gesture) and more often than not they _will _respond when they get the chance.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 27, 2021)

My sleep schedule has decided to completely fuck itself this week. Last night I couldn't get to sleep until like, 4am. I didn't wake up until 1pm. I didn't eat lunch until 4pm and tea until 10pm, and I didn't realise it was Tuesday until like 6pm. I thought it was Wednesday. 

And here I am in bed right now at 2am feeling wide awake. I think I'm just going to force myself up at 9 or 10am tomorrow morning regardless of how much I've slept, and power through the day so that I'm fuckin shattered by around 11pm-ish.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 30, 2021)

By chance I saw I had a hole in my newest cardigan. 

_THE ELBOW. 

HOW?! _

*WHY?! *


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 30, 2021)

Suddenly woke up at 2am.

Can't tell whether it's because drunk neighbours again or because I ate too much pizza earlier and my body seems to have suddenly decided N O


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Suddenly woke up at 2am.
> 
> Can't tell whether it's because drunk neighbours again or because I ate too much pizza earlier and my body seems to have suddenly decided N O


*Waves*

Welcome

*Hugs you tightly*


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Feels like how I forgot to draw again.
> Been trying to finally make a proper ref sheet for imaginary hubby #1. Typically the more time you give, the more mistakes you notice.
> Well.
> Everything is a mistake.
> ...


I can’t draw for shit and I legitimately get jealous at artists. Even though I write and play music nobody gives a FUCK about those.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I can’t draw for shit and I legitimately get jealous at artists. Even though I write and play music nobody gives a FUCK about those.



For real though, writing is definitely underappreciated. 

On one hand, I wanna read and find something I like. 
On the other hand, I really don't want to dedicate hours of my life sifting through low-quality fetish content and fanfictions just to find the diamond in the rough. DX


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 1, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I’ll note that the friend list thing is a point of major anxiety and confusion for a lot of socially awkward and / or introverted persons. It’s _really _not uncommon for such people to just... not send somebody a message for 1, 2, 4, 12 months, send them something they think is relevant, then become even more reclusive when the person they send it to goes “WTF who are you / why haven’t we spoken in months?”
> 
> Different people have different boundaries, expectations, and so-on with such lists. If they outright refuse to respond to efforts to spark communication it’s one thing, but many times you really can “fix” the problem by proactively sending them a message inquiring if things are alright or about something you find cool (while openly inviting them to add on or reciprocate the gesture) and more often than not they _will _respond when they get the chance.


I'm glad you brought this up cause this is something that's been gnawing at the back of my head for a while. If anybody is reading this, in my eyes, it's not worth the emotional strain of trying to connect with someone that clearly has no interest in reciprocating. It might be my cynical nature, but I think trying to proactively reach out to them is only gonna result in them outright resenting you more. Most people are just too cowardly to ever say to someone's face to never talk to them again. The idea of friendships being real over the internet is already tenuous as is so I'd suggest using those "friend" lists as ways to network strictly as business associates.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> For real though, writing is definitely underappreciated.
> 
> On one hand, I wanna read and find something I like.
> On the other hand, I really don't want to dedicate hours of my life sifting through low-quality fetish content and fanfictions just to find the diamond in the rough. DX


It's either because people are illiterate dumbasses, which I presume is the majority of the fandom or I just have nothing good to offer.


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> It's either because people are illiterate dumbasses, which I presume is the majority of the fandom or I just have nothing good to offer.


I’m sorry, I think I must be one of those illiterate dumbasses lol


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> I’m sorry, I think I must be one of those illiterate dumbasses lol


Too bad.


----------



## JuniperW (May 1, 2021)

Every time I post a personal story online, I can’t help but feel insecure about it. 


I’m worried that nothing I make is good enough, because I’m lucky to even get one like/“favourite”. I know that’s the wrong way to look at it.


But at the same time, it’s so hard for anyone to get noticed within an art community. Especially writers, I might add. I am thinking of leaving websites like FurAffinity and DeviantArt altogether once I’m done with all of my commission projects. I don’t know whether I should give it some time or not. It seems completely hopeless. And that’s coming from an optimistic person.


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Too bad.


Hmm, you did say you make music and write right? How about sharing it? I wanna see ^w^


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Every time I post a personal story online, I can’t help but feel insecure about it.
> 
> 
> I’m worried that nothing I make is good enough, because I’m lucky to even get one like/“favourite”. I know that’s the wrong way to look at it.
> ...


Oh no Juniper not you too </3 let me see your guys’s works! I will read em right now!


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> Hmm, you did say you make music and write right? How about sharing it? I wanna see ^w^


I am no composer, but I do play the piano and have been for a while. And I am currently writing a fanfiction in which I have almost three chapters complete. I will release them when I finish the latter.


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I am no composer, but I do play the piano and have been for a while. And I am currently writing a fanfiction in which I have almost three chapters complete. I will release them when I finish the latter.


Ooo how many more chapters you think till it’s complete?


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Every time I post a personal story online, I can’t help but feel insecure about it.
> 
> 
> I’m worried that nothing I make is good enough, because I’m lucky to even get one like/“favourite”. I know that’s the wrong way to look at it.
> ...


I feel the same way. Yet the people who I let proof read my story say that "everything is fine." I truly don't know if they are lying to me because they illiterate because if it was indeed decent then where the hell are my audience???


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> Ooo how many more chapters you think till it’s complete?


Not sure atm, each chapter is 2 pages long at the minimum. So maybe 10-20?


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Not sure atm, each chapter is 2 pages long at the minimum. So maybe 10-20?


Hmm what’s it about?


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> Hmm what’s it about?


Okami.


----------



## JuniperW (May 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> Oh no Juniper not you too </3 let me see your guys’s works! I will read em right now!


Most of my stuff’s on my FurAffinity page here: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/juniperrr/
Or my website: https://theriolibris.com/


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Okami.


Okami like the video game? If it is, I don’t know much about it, just know it exists heh


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Most of my stuff’s on my FurAffinity page here: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/juniperrr/
> Or my website: https://theriolibris.com/


I shall take a gander through your gallery!


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> Okami like the video game? If it is, I don’t know much about it, just know it exists heh


Yup. It takes place in the distant future though.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 1, 2021)

I think it's absolutely fooking stoopid that people think the flowers I grow in my front yard are for the public to pick as they see fit. The local indigenous drug addicts walk past my house on the way to and from their half-way house and the local Christian outreach center that feeds them. On a daily basis I have to run them off the lawn and I have hours of camera footage of them picking my flowers. One went so far as to pull up a tulip plant when they didn't have a knife or scissors to cu the bloom. I have been looking at fencing that would satisfy the historic district board just to stop this idiocy. FML.


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Most of my stuff’s on my FurAffinity page here: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/juniperrr/
> Or my website: https://theriolibris.com/


Hmm, to be honest it was hard to find something my style in your gallery that seemed to interest me. Sorry, I don’t mean that in a harsh way, I just mainly like fantasy, magic stuff and the like. I do dig mysteries too, and I saw you had a story about 4 chapters long pertaining to that, but that seemed a bit too long for me. Personally, your a new writer to me, so I wanted something that could give me a quick taste of what you could do without having to feel like I needed to commit to a story. After a bit of sifting, your writing prompt about a short story on a band and stuff to do with music seemed interesting! After reading it, I gotta say I wasn’t disappointed. I enjoyed this little writing challenge story more than other writings on FA. Really like the scene you kicked off the story with, immediately grabbed my attention, and I was more than happy to see where it would take me. I’m not that good at constructive criticism myself, so I apologize that I can’t really help the story reach greater heights, but I guess one thing I’d want to point out is at this part

“In the end, almost no day for the UnderDogs went exactly according to plan. There’d been times when one or more band members were too drunk to continue with gigs...”

It kinda confused me at first. You were just talking about how Kendo and Carolie were trying to make some new riffs due to the predicament of there being no setlist, and then you added in the quote above. At first I thought it was a quick rundown of what happened after the show, and their life as a band. Though, after reading a bit farther ahead only then did I realize that was a summary of the bands life before the show. So, not too sure how that could help, but perhaps a bit more clarification would’ve been good? Anyways, that’s the only thing i could think of pointing out, heh. I was just starting to warm up to the characters and the story until you had to abruptly cut it off due to the challenge ;-; was kinda hoping for _just a bit more_ on the underdogs


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Yup. It takes place in the distant future though.


Well if you remember, and I’m still around here when it’s finished, hmu! I’d be fine taking a peek! Can’t guarantee I give the best advice TwT I don’t really write stories myself so I don’t really know much on how you could improve on some aspects but I’d try my best to find something you could improve on lol


----------



## JuniperW (May 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> Hmm, to be honest it was hard to find something my style in your gallery that seemed to interest me. Sorry, I don’t mean that in a harsh way, I just mainly like fantasy, magic stuff and the like. I do dig mysteries too, and I saw you had a story about 4 chapters long pertaining to that, but that seemed a bit too long for me. Personally, your a new writer to me, so I wanted something that could give me a quick taste of what you could do without having to feel like I needed to commit to a story. After a bit of sifting, your writing prompt about a short story on a band and stuff to do with music seemed interesting! After reading it, I gotta say I wasn’t disappointed. I enjoyed this little writing challenge story more than other writings on FA. Really like the scene you kicked off the story with, immediately grabbed my attention, and I was more than happy to see where it would take me. I’m not that good at constructive criticism myself, so I apologize that I can’t really help the story reach greater heights, but I guess one thing I’d want to point out is at this part
> 
> “In the end, almost no day for the UnderDogs went exactly according to plan. There’d been times when one or more band members were too drunk to continue with gigs...”
> 
> It kinda confused me at first. You were just talking about how Kendo and Carolie were trying to make some new riffs due to the predicament of there being no setlist, and then you added in the quote above. At first I thought it was a quick rundown of what happened after the show, and their life as a band. Though, after reading a bit farther ahead only then did I realize that was a summary of the bands life before the show. So, not too sure how that could help, but perhaps a bit more clarification would’ve been good? Anyways, that’s the only thing i could think of pointing out, heh. I was just starting to warm up to the characters and the story until you had to abruptly cut it off due to the challenge ;-; was kinda hoping for _just a bit more_ on the underdogs


Thank you for the feedback, it’s much appreciated! <3 There is actually some more stuff about them in my main story.
Don’t worry about sounding harsh, we all like different things when it comes to stories, and that’s alright


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

my friend's licence pepers to carry a knife have become damaged so now they can't go to work until the authorities send him a copy because his job requires it.

he could be stuck without work for weeks waiting for the guys in charge to sift through the red tape.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> Well if you remember, and I’m still around here when it’s finished, hmu! I’d be fine taking a peek! Can’t guarantee I give the best advice TwT I don’t really write stories myself so I don’t really know much on how you could improve on some aspects but I’d try my best to find something you could improve on lol


I might make a thread on the story in the writing forum and post it on FA too.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

Fuck you, Fedex!!!!


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

Kinda forgot to vent about this, but why do women hate me?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 1, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Kinda forgot to vent about this, but why do women hate me?


How is your relationship with your parents?


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> How is your relationship with your parents?


Good. Though I should’ve clarified, I’m referring to any woman that is not part of my family biologically, legally, as well as mutual friendships within the family.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 1, 2021)

So far, 2021 has been the worst year of my life.


----------



## Punji (May 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> Ever accidentally start a train of thought that goes in the wrong direction? I seem to be good at that and making myself feel kinda shitty sometimes.


I did it again, real bad this time.

Been pretty anxious all evening over nothing, but I can't seem to really shake the feeling. It's not the kind of problem I can really talk about either, so aside from writing about it in my journal there isn't much I can do to ease it. Worst of all is I know it's nothing to even waste a thought to worry about, but I still feel shitty over it.

Accidentally did it to myself for no reason, again. Hopefully I can calm down enough to sleep over it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

I woke up the other day with bruises and a scratch on one of my arms, and bruises on the other. I live alone and my door is always locked. Wtf is going on??


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I woke up the other day with bruises and a scratch on one of my arms, and bruises on the other. I live alone and my door is always locked. Wtf is going on??



Do you owe Tom nook any money??

For reals though we sometimes do weird things in our sleep and never know. Sometimes we scratch excessively. Someone I know has claimed to scratch to the point of bleeding. 

Its possible you might have bumped something and the bruise took extra time to show through.

Or maybe you were fighting someone in your sleep (and won, apparently).


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Do you owe Tom nook any money??
> 
> For reals though we sometimes do weird things in our sleep and never know. Sometimes we scratch excessively. Someone I know has claimed to scratch to the point of bleeding.
> 
> ...


Lol xD nah, I paid off my debt 100% months ago

But anyways, I might of done it in my sleep. I do sleepwalk, as other people have told me. Maybe I got in a dream fight while sleep walking o.o


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I woke up the other day with bruises and a scratch on one of my arms, and bruises on the other. I live alone and my door is always locked. Wtf is going on??


I've had this happen, I used to think of the scariest possible explanations. Turns out it was bed soars from too much pressure in a bad position, and itchiness due to possibly bad bedsheets collecting skin irritating particles. Just wash them and you should be good.

I promise it's not demons or anything.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I've had this happen, I used to think of the scariest possible explanations. Turns out it was bed soars from too much pressure in a bad position, and itchiness due to possibly bad bedsheets collecting skin irritating particles. Just wash them and you should be good.
> 
> I promise it's not demons or anything.


Well, my apartment is haunted by a friendly ghost who likes to scare me sometimes


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Lol xD nah, I paid off my debt 100% months ago
> 
> But anyways, I might of done it in my sleep. I do sleepwalk, as other people have told me. Maybe I got in a dream fight while sleep walking o.o


Oh yes. Sleepwalking will do alot of that then. XD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Well, my apartment is haunted by a friendly ghost who likes to scare me sometimes


They better pay rent at least.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh yes. Sleepwalking will do alot of that then. XD


I had an ex roommate tell me that I poured water on her face while I was sleepwalking.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> They better pay rent at least.


I wish! In a perfect world though


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I had an ex roommate tell me that I poured water on her face while I was sleepwalking.



XDDD omg!!! Mustve been watering the plants.

Worst I've done was take a shower at midnight when I was 12 or so.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> XDDD omg!!! Mustve been watering the plants.
> 
> Worst I've done was take a shower at midnight when I was 12 or so.


XD oh wow!

I've actually thrown things out in my sleep, including a few necklaces and a DVD.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Kinda forgot to vent about this, but why do women hate me?


Why do you ask? How have you gotten to this conclusion?


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Why do you ask? How have you gotten to this conclusion?


It was more of a rhetorical question tbh. I just had to say it cause of my mood.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Edit: this rant was because I felt targeted, I used to be on a med called Olanzapine that caused me to always be hungry and gain weight, but I recently stopped taking it and now take a differenr form of it that doesn't cause hunger or weight gain. I have been exercising & eating healthy and losing weight. It's just, I felt sad and hurt by his comment, because I'm trying my best to lose weight.

So, I removed the text from this comment and replaced it with a new one.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 2, 2021)

Unrelated to the current thread drama but I tried making French toast with my leftover brioche and fucked up completely so now I gotta eat soup :/


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

I hate medication that causes an extreme appetite. So glad I'm now off of Olanzapine. Now I can get back into shape. ♡


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> It was more of a rhetorical question tbh. I just had to say it cause of my mood.


Oh. 



Charleslr'93 said:


> Brutally honest is a thing.  If someone is brutally honest but keeping their comments to themselves, they are just lying to themselves.  I'm brutally honest with absolutely zero mouth filter.  Not sorry.  You want my opinion in the form of a answer from a question, you get exactly that. My honest unfiltered answer.  If it hurts to know my answer, then what am I supposed to say other than, hey you asked.    I don't beat around the bush, I go straight to the answer.    I'll tell someone who is fat exactly the same.  In the military, you must be well built and on the thin side, why? There is a standard, if your a fatass, your a liability, I'm not dragging your stupid lard out of a gunfight, that's just asking to get shot.
> 
> In general, if your obese, your a liability, and a shit ton of thin or well built people end up paying the medical bills via higher Bill's and taxes.  I'm not saying I fucking hate people who are fat, some fat people are really nice and chill. But I am saying, that those people are liabilities, regardless of how cool, thoughtful or sweet they are.  Rock and a hard place. but it's TRUE.


I mean, being overweight is unhealthy, but there are many ways of talking about it without losing one's tact/manners.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 2, 2021)

Truth/Facts ≠ Bullying


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Truth/Facts ≠ Bullying


True, as long as you're telling the truth or facts without the intention to seriously hurt someone's feelings and/or make them cry.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Truth/Facts ≠ Bullying


Aye. Though it depends on how one goes about doing it. 



sleepy kitty said:


> True, as long as you're telling the truth or facts without the intention to seriously hurt someone's feelings and/or make them cry.


What if the person gets offended/hurt regardless though? No matter how you've put it?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> What if the person gets offended/hurt regardless though? No matter how you've put it?


That's different if the person telling the truth didn't mean to offend them, as long as it wasn't their intention. You can't control other people's reactions, and I think obese people need to be told the truth, as diabetes and heart disease can kill!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> That's different if the person telling the truth didn't mean to offend them, as long as it wasn't their intention. You can't control other people's reactions, and I think obese people need to be told the truth, as diabetes and heart disease can kill!


Exactly. You can't control other people let alone their reactions. If someone would rather choose to not listen, no matter how you may have put something?

I mean, not to sound rude or heartless or something, but if you would rather be overweight and risk diabetes let alone possibly die of a heart attack rather than listen to advice from people who may actually be worried about you? It's not my problem. If you'd rather close your ears than listen to advice because people are actually worried about you and your health, then so be it. Not going to waste time, energy and attention on a dumbass. 

I've given my advice, and that's it. My involvement let alone care for you ends at that point if the person is unwilling to listen.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 2, 2021)

Immature people tend not to appreciate being reminded of the harsh and inconvenient truths which they intentionally avoid. That's on them, not you.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 2, 2021)

This especially applies to the people in My 600lbs Life.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> This especially applies to the people in My 600lbs Life.


Know of the show, but never watched it personally. I just get the munchies whenever I see all the food on screen.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Exactly. You can't control other people let alone their reactions. If someone would rather choose to not listen, no matter how you may have put something?
> 
> I mean, not to sound rude or heartless or something, but if you would rather be overweight and risk diabetes let alone possibly die of a heart attack rather than listen to advice from people who may actually be worried about you? It's not my problem. If you'd rather close your ears than listen to advice because people are actually worried about you and your health, then so be it. Not going to waste time, energy and attention on a dumbass.
> 
> I've given my advice, and that's it. My involvement let alone care for you ends at that point if the person is unwilling to listen.


Right! I listened to that advice myself, that's why I stopped using this one medication that causes weight gain and appetite increase and replaced it with a different medication. And ever since, I've been eating healthier, which gave me tons of energy and that gave me the willpower to exercise. I even bought an exercise bike! But yeah, some people won't listen to that advice, mostly because they feel ashamed and don't want to admit to their obesity. And that's a big problem here in my country of America.

I used to exercise every day, until I was put on a med that made me crave sweets and fats (a lot of psych meds do that), and I was taken off of it, put on another med that my old dr promised would not have the same effect, but it did. For years, either a psych med worked and caused the weight issues, or it didn't cause issues but it didn't help my mental health at all. I'm now on Zydis and it works so well and I eat better now because of it!

Sorry for sharing all of that, I'm just so happy!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Right! I listened to that advice myself, that's why I stopped using this one medication that causes weight gain and appetite increase and replaced it with a different medication. And ever since, I've been eating healthier, which gave me tons of energy and that gave me the willpower to exercise. I even bought an exercise bike! But yeah, some people won't listen to that advice, mostly because they feel ashamed and don't want to admit to their obesity. And that's a big problem here in my country of America.
> 
> I used to exercise every day, until I was put on a med that made me crave sweets and fats (a lot of psych meds do that), and I was taken off of it, put on another med that my old dr promised would not have the same effect, but it did. For years, either a psych med worked and caused the weight issues, or it didn't cause issues but it didn't help my mental health at all. I'm now on Zydis and it works so well and I eat better now because of it!
> 
> Sorry for sharing all of that, I'm just so happy!


Don't be sorry, love. You knew you had a problem and you set things straight by taking action. The best you can do for yourself and your body is to at least eat healthy and be active enough. You'll have more energy and feel more energetic as well as be better off psychologically as the body and mind are intertwined. If one of them is off-balance it will directly affect the other.

I've lost some 23kg(50lbs for those of you who don't speak Metric) myself and know pretty well how many health problems being overweight causes. I want to lose another 15kg at bare minimum, though with all the food around and constant sugar cravings like utter mad it's rather hard to deal with, especially when you are on your feet all day at work. All the junk is gone from my fridge though, so it's only a matter of self-control from here.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Don't be sorry, love. You knew you had a problem and you set things straight by taking action. The best you can do for yourself and your body is to at least eat healthy and be active enough. You'll have more energy and feel more energetic as well as be better off psychologically as the body and mind are intertwined. If one of them is off-balance it will directly affect the other.
> 
> I've lost some 23kg(50lbs for those of you who don't speak Metric) myself and know pretty well how many health problems being overweight causes. I want to lose another 15kg at bare minimum, though with all the food around and constant sugar cravings like utter mad it's rather hard to deal with, especially when you are on your feet all day at work. All the junk is gone from my fridge though, so it's only a matter of self-control from here.


Congrats on losing 15kg! Hopefully you will reach your goal! I'm rooting for you =)

I gotta get rid of the junk in my fridge too. I'm also trying to wean myself off of soda. Now those are addictive! Hopefully one day I will never bring myself to drink one again. I hate the way they make me feel, but sometimes the cravings are horrible. Luckily I have more willpower than I used to, and I got some sugar free water flavorings to add to my water if I get a soda craving.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Congrats on losing 15kg! Hopefully you will reach your goal! I'm rooting for you =)
> 
> I gotta get rid of the junk in my fridge too. I'm also trying to wean myself off of soda. Now those are addictive! Hopefully one day I will never bring myself to drink one again. I hate the way they make me feel, but sometimes the cravings are horrible. Luckily I have more willpower than I used to, and I got some sugar free water flavorings to add to my water if I get a soda craving.


23kg, but yeah. Want to lose about 38kg in total, or approximately around there somewhere. I love Cola because of the taste but I know it's not good for me, so it's a bit of a battle that one. 
Same goes for Monster The Doctor, the punch thingy and Mango Loco. Love the taste but in terms of sugary stuff they are reeeeal bad for you if you drink them a lot.

Feels really good having gone from size 41-42 to 36 in pants though. Hell, 36 is starting to be kind of too big at this point, but still very comfy to wear.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> 23kg, but yeah. Want to lose about 38kg in total, or approximately around there somewhere. I love Cola because of the taste but I know it's not good for me, so it's a bit of a battle that one.
> Same goes for Monster The Doctor, the punch thingy and Mango Loco. Love the taste but in terms of sugary stuff they are reeeeal bad for you if you drink them a lot.
> 
> Feels really good having gone from size 41-42 to 36 in pants though. Hell, 36 is starting to be kind of too big at this point, but still very comfy to wear.


Oops 23 kg. Sorry >n<' my brain is mush lol

I love Cola too. I'm gonna try to drink only 2 cans a week to start off. 

And that's awesome. Congrats! It feels like the smaller sized clothing looks better and is more fashionable, especially for me with women's clothes.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (May 2, 2021)

The 21st century is full of victim mentality and people who react to everything like it's the end of the world.


----------



## Erix (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> That's different if the person telling the truth didn't mean to offend them, as long as it wasn't their intention. You can't control other people's reactions, and I think obese people need to be told the truth, as diabetes and heart disease can kill!


Yeah I gotta agree with this. Idc if people are brutally honest, sometimes we gotta face up to reality sometimes and take a look in the mirror and that can hurt, but we’re treading a different path if the person who’s being “brutally honest” has the intentions to hurt others. That they’re using the guise of the brutally honest agenda to help push a different one with malicious intent. It honestly depends entirely on the context of the situation for I feel anybody to try and assess whether there is bad intentions sealed within the words of the sayer, tho this is just my stand point if any case questioning the likes of this were to happen.


----------



## Attaman (May 2, 2021)

Honestly my stance on the matter re: weight is that I’ll give people shit for it (sorry, “remind them of facts”) when it becomes equally as common to do so regarding severe underweight, dehydration for muscular presentation, et al.

Though maybe this just knocks particularly close to home for me as one of my older sisters was bullied into bulimia in high school / college and I’ve seen other extended family members significantly harm themselves through coming dangerously close to anorexia sparked by being harassed / bullied as “fat” when _not even at unhealthy BMI_. Likewise people still tend to look the other way at routines people take to look hyper-fit, such as purposeful dehydration.

It does not help that in many cases excessive weight or fat may not be a choice, but almost always the opposite _is_ (and often times brought about by external pressures that can be countered quite simply by having peers express concern and tell those giving flak to take a hike, or occasionally a pursuit of vanity not realizing the potential long-term harm for short-term presentation) _or_ warning signs that should similarly be causing concern.

tl;dr “It is important to keep people educated on potential health complications, but often times it seems it’s just one extreme people are concerned about - even when it isn’t at extreme levels yet - while the other is given a slide because damn that’s a fine summer bod. And that seeming makes me a bit leery as at best it means we as a society are still criminally unaware of the other end of the equation.”


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 2, 2021)

Predictable.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2021)

I am tired of walking with short socks on and they slowly slide off inside my shoe, so I have to pose like a flamingo (no offense staff) and reach into that tight space to adjust the sock again, knowing dang well it's going to slide off again after the next 20 steps.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I am tired of walking with short socks on and they slowly slide off inside my shoe, so I have to pose like a flamingo (no offense staff) and reach into that tight space to adjust the sock again, knowing dang well it's going to slide off again after the next 20 steps.



No no no! No. I will not stand idly by when there are socks that are bunched up and sliding underfoot. No, this simply will not do. We must fix these socks. These socks must be destroyed.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> No no no! No. I will not stand idly by when there are socks that are bunched up and sliding underfoot. No, this simply will not do. We must fix these socks. These socks must be destroyed.


I know some people in some places. >w>

They'll take care of these troublesome socks, for a price.

It'll look like an accident. The cops will never know.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 2, 2021)

I need to stop watching cooking videos before bed. It makes me hangry, but I'm also tired. Hangired?


----------



## idkthough120 (May 2, 2021)

Okay for real I just feel demotivated and all other stuff that actually annoyed me but not all of it. 

I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## MechaMegs (May 2, 2021)

Got a new bed frame.
Immediately stubs toe on it at night since it goes out farther than the last.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Oops 23 kg. Sorry >n<' my brain is mush lol
> 
> I love Cola too. I'm gonna try to drink only 2 cans a week to start off.
> 
> And that's awesome. Congrats! It feels like the smaller sized clothing looks better and is more fashionable, especially for me with women's clothes.


Hahaha, no worries, love. I am glad you're taking steps to improve your life. Your health is important and should be taken seriously.

And thanks! Feels a little weird seeing all the clothes I used to use. "..Wait. Did I actually use these? Jesus.." was my first thought when I made a comparison not that long ago. The pants I thought I'd have issues fitting in fits perfectly now. But I'll be damned if they don't look good on me. 

Can walk outside without having to feel ashamed of looking like a fat slob, yanno. Feels good to have people stare on occasion, too. Have had a few women whistle even which is rather embarrassing and awkward. But feels good damn good. Feeling confident and showing that confidence? People will notice.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahaha, no worries, love. I am glad you're taking steps to improve your life. Your health is important and should be taken seriously.
> 
> And thanks! Feels a little weird seeing all the clothes I used to use. "..Wait. Did I actually use these? Jesus.." was my first thought when I made a comparison not that long ago. The pants I thought I'd have issues fitting in fits perfectly now. But I'll be damned if they don't look good on me.
> 
> Can walk outside without having to feel ashamed of looking like a fat slob, yanno. Feels good to have people stare on occasion, too. Have had a few women whistle even which is rather embarrassing and awkward. But feels good damn good. Feeling confident and showing that confidence? People will notice.


Thank you ^^

I can't wait until I'm at that point. Until then, I gotta work hard.

I feel that way when I go outside. Glad you no longer feel that way though! I don't want people to whistle at me, but it beats being fat.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Thank you ^^
> 
> I can't wait until I'm at that point. Until then, I gotta work hard.
> 
> I feel that way when I go outside. Glad you no longer feel that way though! I don't want people to whistle at me, but it beats being fat.


People like seeing things that are attractive, and if someone whistles at you they like what they see. I just take it for what it is, really. Flattery.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

I don't have a vehicle, so STOP CALLING MEEEE


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> For reals though we sometimes do weird things in our sleep and never know. Sometimes we scratch excessively. Someone I know has claimed to scratch to the point of bleeding.


Yyyup. I know someone who almost permanently has wounds in various states of healing and they say they do it in their sleep.



sleepy kitty said:


> That's different if the person telling the truth didn't mean to offend them, as long as it wasn't their intention. You can't control other people's reactions, and I think obese people need to be told the truth, as diabetes and heart disease can kill!


Time and a place. Few if any obese people are under the impression that they're at an ideal weight. "Your weight increases your risk of diabetes and heart disease" is something _your doctor_ or at most a concerned family member/close friend is in a position to say. There's absolutely zero reason to bring it up to random people, or go on rants about the supposed cost to society in the presence of people who struggle with their weight. Assuming that they don't know there's a risk associated with their weight is hella infantilizing, and unless you're their physician giving them unsolicited health advice is just rude.

Anyone who feels the need to "tell the truth" about the health risks associated with obesity to people they're not close to, should examine exactly why they feel that way. Do you _honestly_ believe they're unaware? Do you have _a good reason_ to believe that? Because if your reason is basically "you're costing me tax money through social health!" you better not have _any_ fucking lifestyle risks yourself, as @Attaman sort of touched on. Better yet, ask yourself what good you can realistically expect to come of your "brutal honesty" or "truth" or whatever.

"Offense is taken, not given" and "some people look for reasons to be offended" are practically code for "I want to be able to be inconsiderate without consequences." Yes, you will fuck up and hurt people's feelings without intending to, sometimes. It happens. But I can guarantee it happens a lot less if you put just a little bit of effort into not trampling all over people's feelings in the name of "honesty."


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Time and a place. Few if any obese people are under the impression that they're at an ideal weight. "Your weight increases your risk of diabetes and heart disease" is something _your doctor_ or at most a concerned family member/close friend is in a position to say. There's absolutely zero reason to bring it up to random people, or go on rants about the supposed cost to society in the presence of people who struggle with their weight. Assuming that they don't know there's a risk associated with their weight is hella infantilizing, and unless you're their physician giving them unsolicited health advice is just rude.
> 
> Anyone who feels the need to "tell the truth" about the health risks associated with obesity to people they're not close to, should examine exactly why they feel that way. Do you _honestly_ believe they're unaware? Do you have _a good reason_ to believe that? Because if your reason is basically "you're costing me tax money through social health!" you better not have _any_ fucking lifestyle risks yourself, as @Attaman sort of touched on. Better yet, ask yourself what good you can realistically expect to come of your "brutal honesty" or "truth" or whatever.
> 
> "Offense is taken, not given" and "some people look for reasons to be offended" are practically code for "I want to be able to be inconsiderate without consequences." Yes, you will fuck up and hurt people's feelings without intending to, sometimes. It happens. But I can guarantee it happens a lot less if you put just a little bit of effort into not trampling all over people's feelings in the name of "honesty."


I apologise if anything I said upset you. I'm obese myself and I do not approach people that I do not know and tell them they're obese. I give advice to family only. When it comes to my friends, I'd just ask them if they want to work out with me. I'm sorry for upsetting you.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Yyyup. I know someone who almost permanently has wounds in various states of healing and they say they do it in their sleep.
> 
> 
> Time and a place. Few if any obese people are under the impression that they're at an ideal weight. "Your weight increases your risk of diabetes and heart disease" is something _your doctor_ or at most a concerned family member/close friend is in a position to say. There's absolutely zero reason to bring it up to random people, or go on rants about the supposed cost to society in the presence of people who struggle with their weight. Assuming that they don't know there's a risk associated with their weight is hella infantilizing, and unless you're their physician giving them unsolicited health advice is just rude.
> ...


If you're talking about it in public you should expect people to at least mention that being overweight is unhealthy. Whether it's a random or family member. If you're going to make a big stink out of it then don't talk about it publicly in the first place? Almost makes it look like the person is looking for a confrontation/fight.

Other people have no obligation to accomodate you or others, as it is egotistical if someone believe that. People comment because they don't want the person to be unhealthy and have a longer lifespan. If someone make a big stink of it I see no other option but to fuck off and avoid them.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> If you're talking about it in public you should expect people to at least mention that being overweight is unhealthy. Whether it's a random or family member. If you're going to make a big stink out of it then don't talk about it publicly in the first place? Almost makes it look like the person is looking for a confrontation/fight.
> 
> Other people have no obligation to accomodate you or others, as it is egotistical if someone believe that. People comment because they don't want the person to be unhealthy and have a longer lifespan. If someone make a big stink of it I see no other option but to fuck off and avoid them.


I don't go around telling people, "hey you're obese!" That's not how the world works. I also only give advice to the people I love and care about. If they are a stranger, I say nothing


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2021)

I just looked at the conversation about mocking fat people...Charles you quoted somebody's post from 2018. 

Like, 2 years ago mate. What are you doing?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I don't go around telling people, "hey you're obese!" That's not how the world works. I also only give advice to the people I love and care about. If they are a stranger, I say nothing


Yeah, nah. That's just rude and shows you have no filter.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, nah. That's just rude and shows you have no filter.


Exactly!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Exactly!


"I noticed you are a little on the heavier side. Mind if I give some advice on losing some weight, unless you are already working on it?"

 Is one way you could potentially put it. This one also suggests the person may already be losing weight, which could easily open up a conversation. If not, and the person is already looking to lose weight, all the better. 

Depends entirely on the interaction and context, really.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> "I noticed you are a little on the heavier side. Mind if I give some advice on losing some weight, unless you are already working on it?"
> 
> Is one way you could potentially put it. This one also suggests the person may already be losing weight, which could easily open up a conversation. If not, and the person is already looking to lose weight, all the better.
> 
> Depends entirely on the interaction and context, really.


Yes, that's how it should be said. Because obese people have a legit addiction to food that is hard to overcome. Difficult, yes. Possible, absolutely! It takes willpower and self-discipline and help from their loved ones.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2021)

Next up, going into bars to politely confront drunk people about the dangers of alcohol. ;}


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Yes, that's how it should be said. Because obese people have a legit addiction to food that is hard to overcome. Difficult, yes. Possible, absolutely! It takes willpower and self-discipline and help from their loved ones.


Indeed. No one is making you to eat 3k+ calories a day. No one is shoving that half pounder hamburger with extra cheese, bacon, a lot of sau- *drools*

Great, got the munchies. Again.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed. No one is making you to eat 3k+ calories a day. No one is shoving that half pounder hamburger with extra cheese, bacon, a lot of sau- *drools*
> 
> Great, got the munchies. Again.


I'm making meatloaf tonight. I love the way I make it, it's always delicious.

But yeah, addiction sucks. I'm addicted to soda & caffiene, and it's hard to quit cold turkey. REALLY hard!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I'm making meatloaf tonight. I love the way I make it, it's always delicious.
> 
> But yeah, addiction sucks. I'm addicted to soda & caffiene, and it's hard to quit cold turkey. REALLY hard!


Oooo, sounds good. Mind tossing some pics my way? xD

I love seeing what others make.

And I feel ya on the addictions. Addicted to Cola and energy drinks myself, so taking it slowly by reducing intake over time. A replacement works wonders. Thirsty? Have ice cold water handy.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Oooo, sounds good. Mind tossing some pics my way? xD
> 
> I love seeing what others make.
> 
> And I feel ya on the addictions. Addicted to Cola and energy drinks myself, so taking it slowly by reducing intake over time. A replacement works wonders. Thirsty? Have ice cold water handy.


Sure, once it's finished I'll shoot you a DM with pics =) I make my meatloaf with ketchup

Yup, I'm addicted to Coca-Cola and coffee. I've found water AND sugarfree flavored water helps me.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Sure, once it's finished I'll shoot you a DM with pics =) I make my meatloaf with ketchup
> 
> Yup, I'm addicted to Coca-Cola and coffee. I've found water AND sugarfree flavored water helps me.


Sweet! Would be taking some pics myself of all the food I make, but the camera's kinda messed up due to having dropped it way too many times on the floor at work. Concrete + glass = Not a good mix.

And I am too lazy to have the camera fixed, it's not like I really use it anyway. 

~Edit~
And would it be too much to ask for your progress from time to time on the weight loss front? Would love to hear how it's doing over time.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Sweet! Would be taking some pics myself of all the food I make, but the camera's kinda messed up due to having dropped it way too many times on the floor at work. Concrete + glass = Not a good mix.
> 
> And I am too lazy to have the camera fixed, it's not like I really use it anyway.


Oooh we got ourselves a chef over here! I wish I could see your cooking.  I bet it's good!

Oof. Yeah I hear that. My old phone's screen broke the other day, so I had to buy a new, cheaper phone. This phone is alright though. I like it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2021)

The Trigglypuffs on Twitter are calling psychopaths and narcissists "victims of oppression" now. Saw that one coming years ago.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I apologise if anything I said upset you. I'm obese myself and I do not approach people that I do not know and tell them they're obese. I give advice to family only. When it comes to my friends, I'd just ask them if they want to work out with me. I'm sorry for upsetting you.


Oh, no, you're fine. I quoted you because I disagree with the base idea that obese people need others to tell them "the truth;" you've not been one of the people defending the idea that being truthful excuses being a jerk. Basically anything beyond the basic disagreement was building on the conversation in general and similar conversations seen elsewhere at other times.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oh, no, you're fine. I quoted you because I disagree with the base idea that obese people need others to tell them "the truth;" you've not been one of the people defending the idea that being truthful excuses being a jerk. Basically anything beyond the basic disagreement was building on the conversation in general and similar conversations seen elsewhere at other times.


Ohh good. I hate upsetting people, so I'm glad it's all good. Sometimes I'm quick to assume due to anxiety. ^^'


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Sweet! Would be taking some pics myself of all the food I make, but the camera's kinda messed up due to having dropped it way too many times on the floor at work. Concrete + glass = Not a good mix.
> 
> And I am too lazy to have the camera fixed, it's not like I really use it anyway.
> 
> ...


Here it is!

It's delicious btw and there's cran-apple juice in the glass


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The Trigglypuffs on Twitter are calling psychopaths and narcissists "victims of oppression" now. Saw that one coming years ago.


Being told you're full of shit is "oppression" now. What's next? Being happy is evil?



sleepy kitty said:


> Here it is!
> 
> It's delicious btw and there's cran-apple juice in the glass
> 
> View attachment 109028


Oooo, that looks lovely, and very tasty!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Oooo, that looks lovely, and very tasty!


It was. It was my best meatloaf yet!

In about an hour, I'm gonna try to burn off every calorie


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2021)

To have everything one wants, save for one, the absence of which spoils the enjoyment of the rest  as the years go by, falling like cursed rose petals.


----------



## AppleButt (May 3, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Brutally honest is a thing.  If someone is brutally honest but keeping their comments to themselves, they are just lying to themselves.  I'm brutally honest with absolutely zero mouth filter.  Not sorry.  You want my opinion in the form of a answer from a question, you get exactly that. My honest unfiltered answer.  If it hurts to know my answer, then what am I supposed to say other than, hey you asked.    I don't beat around the bush, I go straight to the answer.    I'll tell someone who is fat exactly the same.  In the military, you must be well built and on the thin side, why? There is a standard, if your a fatass, your a liability, I'm not dragging your stupid lard out of a gunfight, that's just asking to get shot.
> 
> In general, if your obese, your a liability, and a shit ton of thin or well built people end up paying the medical bills via higher Bill's and taxes.  I'm not saying I fucking hate people who are fat, some fat people are really nice and chill. But I am saying, that those people are liabilities, regardless of how cool, thoughtful or sweet they are.  Rock and a hard place. but it's TRUE.


Lmao I forgot I made that post. 

Anyway, I was talking about in cases where literally no one asked for your opinion.   And even if they asked you still don’t have to be a dick about it.  If it still hurts their feelings even if you’re nice then that’s their problem.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)

AppleButt said:


> Lmao I forgot I made that post.
> 
> Anyway, I was talking about in cases where literally no one asked for your opinion.   And even if they asked you still don’t have to be a dick about it.  If it still hurts their feelings even if you’re nice then that’s their problem.


Yeah, it's really nobody's buisness to just walk to people they don't know and say, 'You need to lose weight.", especially if they have the intent to make them feel ashamed. They already know that. Shame doesn't help someone lose weight, it makes them eat their feelings. Positive reinforcement and positive encouragement is what helps! I think it should be their doctors' job to help them as best as they can. But if someone like has a BMI over 60, that can be deadly and family/friends should help them and encourage them to be the best them they can be. And I know that most people who are obese eat their feelings and/or are addicted to food like a drug. It's scary and I wish there were more help for extremely morbidly obese people (like 500 lbs and up) so they can feel healthy, not lose their breath from only 1 minute of walking, and not possibly develop diabetes or heart disease.


----------



## kelliegator (May 5, 2021)

I dunno if this counts as venting but my legs have been hurting for no reason for days now and it's so annoying having to walk everywhere when my legs are sore. ;w;


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

i'm so weird i often can't relate to other people's problems and i worry that i might be coming across as not caring because i have nothing i can add to the conversation


----------



## ben909 (May 5, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i'm so weird i often can't relate to other people's problems and i worry that i might be coming across as not caring because i have nothing i can add to the conversation




that is one of the ones i do understand...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> I dunno if this counts as venting but my legs have been hurting for no reason for days now and it's so annoying having to walk everywhere when my legs are sore. ;w;


A colleague of mine experienced shooting pain in his shins for a long time before he discovered he was deficient in vitamin d.


----------



## kelliegator (May 5, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> A colleague of mine experienced shooting pain in his shins for a long time before he discovered he was deficient in vitamin d.


Scary. D:

I kinda doubt that's what's going on here, though. I take both vitamin D supplements and multivitamins. But I appreciate the concern and attempt to help. ;w;


----------



## Erix (May 5, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> Scary. D:
> 
> I kinda doubt that's what's going on here, though. I take both vitamin D supplements and multivitamins. But I appreciate the concern and attempt to help. ;w;


Daw, I hope you get better soon. Doesn’t sound great at all :c


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 5, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> I dunno if this counts as venting but my legs have been hurting for no reason for days now and it's so annoying having to walk everywhere when my legs are sore. ;w;


Well its a good idea to get assistance from medical professionals if pain worsens or persists. Apart from that I recommend trying some light stretching to see if that assists or makes the problem worse.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 5, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i'm so weird i often can't relate to other people's problems and i worry that i might be coming across as not caring because i have nothing i can add to the conversation



I would prefer this to someone trying to force a conversation any day.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 5, 2021)

I think I have restless leg syndrome.


----------



## Whimsycal (May 5, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I think I have restless leg syndrome.


Yeowch, I have the opposite, as in I just cant seem to make my hand still, is always doing something, like drumming.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 5, 2021)

Whimsycal said:


> Yeowch, I have the opposite, as in I just cant seem to make my hand still, is always doing something, like drumming.


Oof, I sort of got similar issues. My wrists tend to ache just like my legs and movement makes them feel better.


----------



## Xitheon (May 5, 2021)

Why do I keep falling madly in love with fictional characters? It's actually quite problematic. I literally once dumped a real life boyfriend so that I could spend more time in fantasy with a fictional character/imaginary friend. The fuck is my problem?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 5, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Why do I keep falling madly in love with fictional characters? It's actually quite problematic. I literally once dumped a real life boyfriend so that I could spend more time in fantasy with a fictional character/imaginary friend. The fuck is my problem?



Can't say about the last half, but the first half is definitely something I feel.

I try to tell myself, 'don't be afraid to let go of reality, because mr.fantasy dream boat will always be there waiting for you if things don't work out'. Gets harder and harder to swallow my own advice though, when almost any platonic interaction I have with anyone results in some kind of nightmarish experience.

I know I've said it a million times already, but dammit, put those daydreams down into writing and make something out of it!!! Even if it's just cheesy, self-insert fanfics!!! D:<


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 5, 2021)

Reality sucks.
I live in a dream world.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 5, 2021)

Someone is using fireworks outside of my window and it scared the shit out of me


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 5, 2021)

Pepsi Blue sucked 18 years ago and it sucks now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 5, 2021)

I hurt someone the other day, and found myself hurt by someone else in a similar manner the very next morning.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 5, 2021)

Yeah, yeah I KNOW it's fucking Cinco de Mayo, but loud fireworks?? Some of your neighbors might have ptsd... like me!!


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 6, 2021)

Opens up a meme thread on /r/Scotland, sees a poster get hounded by football sub raiding the thread. And others who can't make up there mind if they like him or not

Lurks /r/subredditdrama on furry drama In a worldbuilding sub, Where SRD moans more about the fur's kinks/views than any of the drama. 

Tries to post on /r/askreddit without either being ignored or removed by a mod who can't handle any other view.


This is peak Reddit moment, man babies ignoring anything others say to them and clog up threads with their tantrums no one cares about. Might be my last vent about it since I'm already banned from 6+ subs I used to post a lot on.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 6, 2021)

Got a bunch of texts from a random at 5am. He was clearly going through some relationship drama and got locked out of his house and texted me trying to reason with me.

Let him know it was the wrong number and have some advice. Got back some of his sass, basically telling me I shouldn't give advice if I don't know what's going on. Can't say I'm surprised. He has a kid and was subtly begging to be let back into the house because his mom and dad might get mad about it all with his kid being there.

Before that I had a dream I got some kind of rash and spent most of the time finding a cream to get rid of it. I did. It was instant, but left behind a blister. Went to deal with the tiny blister but it released an air that smelled of sewage. One thing after the other, just like real life, and so I went scouring for a doctor. I was panicking and worried up until I realized this meant calling off from work. I got real happy then.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Opens up a meme thread on /r/Scotland, sees a poster get hounded by football sub raiding the thread. And others who can't make up there mind if they like him or not
> 
> Lurks /r/subredditdrama on furry drama In a worldbuilding sub, Where SRD moans more about the fur's kinks/views than any of the drama.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I feel like a broken record saying this, but you could probably substitute almost any social media platform into this with a few common references and it'd fit perfectly.  It's why I'm down to forums and YouTube at most from now on.

It was probably already known in more intellectual circles in the '70s and '80s that there's little maturity in this world to begin with, but the Internet put everyone within reach of it.


----------



## kelliegator (May 6, 2021)

Buh. I joined this forum because I wanted to be social and make friends and shit but I've noticed I have this... problem.

I've actually tried to make a lot of friends this last month or so, but maybe I'm going overkill. It all works out well at first but then I find out I... have nothing to say or really talk about. .w.

I feel this way IRL too lately. I want to be social, I wanna hang out with folks, but I find myself just not having anything to say. So I'm kinda quiet? But I dunno how much it's me or if it's everyone else. I tried Howlr for a bit but the problem with Howlr is that you usually find some random person who has nothing to say about themselves and I can't build a friendship or anything off that. Bleh.

And it's similar with this forum. I like this forum and I like reading the threads but I just don't know how to contribute or what to say, myself. o_o;;

Anyone else feeling similar or something?


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 6, 2021)

Well I dont think its finding something to say, but making something to say if you know what I mean. I have a similar problem. Whenever this comes along I either Sit on somebody, poke them, or make a face. This way the flow is slightly disrupted but the conversation continues.

Try going through the gaming section and seeing if you can catch on when I mess up xD


----------



## Erix (May 6, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> Buh. I joined this forum because I wanted to be social and make friends and shit but I've noticed I have this... problem.
> 
> I've actually tried to make a lot of friends this last month or so, but maybe I'm going overkill. It all works out well at first but then I find out I... have nothing to say or really talk about. .w.
> 
> ...


Oh I KNOW that feeling, *especially* in real life. There are sometimes people that I clearly want to be friends with, but I’m either too shy or I know that I don’t have anything interesting to talk about (which is a lot of the time). When the chance does come up, I sometimes draw a blank, and it ends up being awkward. Just wanted to let your know that you’re definitely not alone in that aspect pal, I feel you.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 6, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> Buh. I joined this forum because I wanted to be social and make friends and shit but I've noticed I have this... problem.
> 
> I've actually tried to make a lot of friends this last month or so, but maybe I'm going overkill. It all works out well at first but then I find out I... have nothing to say or really talk about. .w.
> 
> ...


Feel you bro, sometimes I need someone to talk to and I don't mean texting and I don't mean calling, real talking from one person to another with a beer. Adding to that I sometimes feel that I can't do anything right and then I just lay in bed and do nothing, because I can not fudge up at laying in bed. I am interested in so much that cannot commit to one thing, this exausts me even more. I learned that the last week and decided to change things up. Guitar and drawing at least 20 minutes each day, because it relaxes me and keeps me sane, I suck at both but just doing stuff makes it so much more bearable. If you need to talk hit me up.


----------



## Punji (May 6, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> Buh. I joined this forum because I wanted to be social and make friends and shit but I've noticed I have this... problem.
> 
> I've actually tried to make a lot of friends this last month or so, but maybe I'm going overkill. It all works out well at first but then I find out I... have nothing to say or really talk about. .w.
> 
> ...


I know that feeling too well. :<

I can't even find things to talk about with the friends I already have!

Just gotta keep trying maybe. See if there's any activities you could do together?


----------



## kelliegator (May 6, 2021)

Punji said:


> See if there's any activities you could do together?


That's certainly not happening IRL thanks to COVID. Goddammit. I even have a group of local furs and everything. D:

I'm not sure what the online equivalent would be?


----------



## Tacoshark (May 6, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> Buh. I joined this forum because I wanted to be social and make friends and shit but I've noticed I have this... problem.
> 
> I've actually tried to make a lot of friends this last month or so, but maybe I'm going overkill. It all works out well at first but then I find out I... have nothing to say or really talk about. .w.
> 
> ...


Hey you should not feel like you have to force something. I understand being nervous and not knowing how to start convos. Share a song you like, a game you play, an animal you are interested in, and a flow will develop from there. I know our chats are often brief and that is more to do with my super busy schedule, but I would like to know more about youband talk more with you.


----------



## Punji (May 6, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> That's certainly not happening IRL thanks to COVID. Goddammit. I even have a group of local furs and everything. D:
> 
> I'm not sure what the online equivalent would be?


Could play games online together or stream drawing or movies maybe? Depends on your interests and availability, but it's a good way to help have something to talk about.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 6, 2021)

So I’ve started weaning my cats onto renal diet and one ultimately unimportant (as in, it won’t meaningfully change my approach to their kidney damage) nuisance has already reared its stinky head.

Humongous. Stinky. Poops.

I’ve seriously seen smaller poops from dogs twice their size. Uuugh. So much fucking bulk filler bullshit. Hopefully the stink dies down a bit as their guts adjust, but holy hell I can’t get over the sheer size of it.



kelliegator said:


> That's certainly not happening IRL thanks to COVID. Goddammit. I even have a group of local furs and everything. D:
> 
> I'm not sure what the online equivalent would be?


Boyfriend has taken to hanging out with his furry friends on VR Chat. You don’t strictly need to have VR gear for it, from what I understand; I’m pretty sure he started out running it on desktop with mouse and keyboard. It’s got socializing as well as some games you can play together that people have set up.

I don’t do VR Chat with him, but playing a good PvE co-op game together can be a good, low-pressure way to socialize without the pressure to make small talk or whatever. I pretty much only play with boyfriend and husband, because I don’t have a wide circle of friends, but some of my favorite such games are Risk of Rain 2 and Deep Rock Galactic. I’m sure if you check around with the people you think you might play with they’ll have their own suggestions, as well.


----------



## MattsyKun (May 6, 2021)

I love drawing on my iPad, but boy does my shoulders hurt, my posture is horrible I guess

I also have a huge project I'm working on (which is why I hurty with ipad), and I'm super worried that I won't be able to get the engagement for it. I'm not a big artist in the slightest and it's gonna be so hard to market this project. I'm also worried I'll drop it halfway through like all my other projects. I've got a webcomic I need to get back to and other merch to design and I'm just like... Will my ADHD fail me again this time? Will I get distracted and forget about it? 

Sigh.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 6, 2021)

Gotsa a new scar baby on my finger. Opened one of the hallmark lanterns to remove the aesthetic candle for a customer and the glass sidings were not so safe and as I reached in, glass pushed up under the skin of my finger.

Now the scar I got when I was five has a friend to play with! 

Not like tomato-cut finger. He lonely. But I am sure he will make some friends too.

Some day.

I still can't believe people will pay over 100 dollars for a poorly made lantern that looks like it's being held together with spit. And glass that they couldn't even bother to smooth down.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2021)

>7 days into May
>Phone company: "UwU, hello my dear. You have used 2GB of data. *smooches*"

smh..
Have my phone usage gotten that high? I need a bloody offline phone game to reduce dara usage..


----------



## TyraWadman (May 7, 2021)

Managed to sleep last night without interruptions but still feel awful.

Had a dream that involves some mystery, but at the end of the day I just wanted to wind down in a hotel room and listen to some tunes. I fall asleep for a few minutes then snorted awake with the hair-raising feeling that something was off. I noticed some doors were opened and closed and the shower had been used. So obviously, someone was in my room and I had to figure out who. I scream at the guy as soon as I see him, demanding that he leave. Definitely making my adrenaline rush.

Then after some time skip, I end up returning to a class where, for homework, we had to create a mythical pet on paper and use magic to make it real. I made a cat unicorn looking thing. Smaller than the average housecat, with a horn, pink and fuzzy. Very cute. Then some creep kept asking for me to give it a gender. Then the moment sucked.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 7, 2021)

>Me: Looking for new furry discord servers to join
>I see one that's promising. 5 star reviews, and thousands of members. Also NSFW OwO
>I click to join
>Before I join I'm given a terms and agreements list. Never given one of these before. Must be a good server, high quality.
>I accept. I figure it's no big deal
>I finally get in the server. Everything is locked. I'm given two channels, one is the rules, and one seems to be for bot commands
>I look at the rules, quite a list, most is nothing out of the ordinary.
>I read the instructions, seems it's an instant ban to ping the mods to get in, it all is done by the bot. The rules state "It is not our job as staff to assist you in applying to join the server, we do not accept DM's for help"..... Wtf?
>I decide to start the bot. I'm already this far, it has to be good right? It has five stars. It asks me 1 question at a time in my DM's "What is a furry? In your definition" "What is the fandom like" "How did you find us" All simple stuff, accept the bot is overworked, because it's just one bot, and thousands of people are in the waiting room trying to get their turn to use it, and we can't just DM the answers to staff, or instant ban.
>I'm in this waiting room for hours, waiting for the bot. No talking with other new members, or instant ban. Channel is only for commands according to the rules.
>Then it gets intense. The bot DM's me "You will be required to provide us with your email address, photo ID, with your real life face next to the ID."
>Look at the channel description for the waiting room "Users who remain in the room longer than 24 hours will be kicked"
>Big nope. I'm out.
>I look back later at this servers reviews, I click "See all reviews" A decent amount are 1 stars, people saying the same things I am thinking.
>No shit, It's a furry discord server, not an application for a prominent US agency


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 7, 2021)

*Hugs Nexus*

Sorry you had to go through all of that for nothing. At least you got us here.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> >Me: Looking for new furry discord servers to join
> >I see one that's promising. 5 star reviews, and thousands of members. Also NSFW OwO
> >I click to join
> >Before I join I'm given a terms and agreements list. Never given one of these before. Must be a good server, high quality.
> ...






All that and you didn't even ask for a refund of your time? >:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> >Me: Looking for new furry discord servers to join
> >I see one that's promising. 5 star reviews, and thousands of members. Also NSFW OwO
> >I click to join
> >Before I join I'm given a terms and agreements list. Never given one of these before. Must be a good server, high quality.
> ...


Sounds like they just want to be able to doxx people.


----------



## JuniperW (May 7, 2021)

Right...SoFurry has just announced a new rule that NSFW cub stories will be banned, and the comment section on the announcement post is making me lose my faith in humanity. People are legitimately defending this stuff and it’s making me sick to my stomach.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 7, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Right...SoFurry has just announced a new rule that NSFW cub stories will be banned, and the comment section on the announcement post is making me lose my faith in humanity. People are legitimately defending this stuff and it’s making me sick to my stomach.



I didn't even realize they allowed it in the first place. Ew.


----------



## JuniperW (May 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I didn't even realize they allowed it in the first place. Ew.


Me neither :/


----------



## Attaman (May 7, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Right...SoFurry has just announced a new rule that NSFW cub stories will be banned, and the comment section on the announcement post is making me lose my faith in humanity. People are legitimately defending this stuff and it’s making me sick to my stomach.


This was particularly *fun* when the announcement was made on FA long ago.

Dragoneer: "Advertisers are withdrawing from the site, so this was explicitly a choice of whether we want to go under financially or allow cub porn for a few more months only to then lose everything."
Far, _far_ too many users: "So... what you're saying is that there's still a chance you'll change your mind and give us enough time to back-up everything, right?"
Dragoneer: "No."
F,_f_tmu: "But... why not?"

Yes, there were legitimately pages worth of users on FAF arguing that Dragoneer should have just let FA swirl down the financial drain so that they'd have a few more weeks / months to rummage for cub smut first. Many of whom didn't quite understand why _nobody else_ was looking forward to that idea (particularly since, at that time, Furry was still a relative black-sheep in regards to online art hosting so the only real alternatives would have been SF and IB).


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 8, 2021)

Attaman said:


> This was particularly *fun* when the announcement was made on FA long ago.
> 
> Dragoneer: "Advertisers are withdrawing from the site, so this was explicitly a choice of whether we want to go under financially or allow cub porn for a few more months only to then lose everything."
> Far, _far_ too many users: "So... what you're saying is that there's still a chance you'll change your mind and give us enough time to back-up everything, right?"
> ...


"But we still have Inkbunny" ~ every cub fur ever. Hey at least the Furry community actually kicking folk like this out. While anime is just like "We don't see anything wrong?" and are why Anime Reddit worse than 4chan's /a/ board. 

On another note I'm I going insane at how civil 4chan feels so far?. The /a/ board actually will defend furries when haters cry in any Kemono thread.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 8, 2021)

"Hey your commission should be finished within the hour!" 

> 40 hours ago

> no updates since

b r u h


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 8, 2021)

Eh... I hate falling behind on artwork when I'm doing it. A case in point - I had a set of commissions that I was working on recently, (four pieces in total).... and, the first pose I did came out really awesome.... but, the other three (in the set) I kind of rushed through - and didn't *quite* do as well of a job as I could have; (given the fact that I got pressed for time).

The whole set came out well overall, but..... 
I'm a little bummed that I didn't do as good of a job as I could have with it.


----------



## Erix (May 8, 2021)

God just need to write this somewhere. Just took a quick nap and it ended up being a nightmare.

I was like at this school, definitely did not have the lay out of any school I’ve been into, but it was inhabited by some occasional old classmates I’d run into. Anyway, for some reason I think it had many floors, and I was like near the middle and top floor. Everyone was starting to leave because school had ended and I could NOT find my backpack for the life of me, and it had like my wallet, my house keys, just lots of important stuff. When I finally found it, the floor I was on was scarcely empty. There was a women talking on the phone near the entrance to some bathrooms, and I was just bout to go in when the lights turned off. The only light illuminating some of the halls were lights through windows. For some reason I had a really bad feeling and I tried to hide inside the bathrooms but the door was locked. I turned around and right in the hall in front of me, some people were walking...

toward _me

they were even looking at me_

I think they were after me or something and this freaked me the fuck out. The lady that was talking on the phone earlier looked scared herself, and used this nearby elevator to try and escape to the first floor I think. I was a bit far away, and was rushing to try and get in with her, but she closed it on me, and I could see her face filled with regret and terror as she closed it. I looked behind me, and these people were getting closer. For some reason they weren’t running, they were just sorta power walking toward me. I looked toward the only way I could take at this point without wanting to even get near these people, the stairs. I bolted for them, and for some reason it was just one huge, long stair case to get down a floor. I saw some lights on down there which I thought was a good sign. I was in a rush, and these weird people were nearly just a few feet away from me, so I committed to a risk. I used the momentum I had from running toward the staircase, held onto the rail, and jumped, holding on to the rail as I slid down very fast,  and hoped that somehow I’d make it down okay. By some miracle I was okay, but what was awaiting me down there wasn’t any better, in fact it was probably worse. I saw people walking around that seemed normal in comparison with the people who were chasing me, but something felt off, I couldn’t put my finger on it. I still felt pretty tense, and I don’t know what happened to the people who were chasing me. I walked very slowly, trying to blend in with the crowd, and then suddenly there was an announcement on the school speakers that went something along the lines of:

“Please point to the one that is inferior”

Suddenly, everyone started to slowly turn and point at me. It was scary as fuck I’m not even joking. That shit woke me right the hell up. I haven’t had any scary nightmare like that ever I would think, or at least any that was able to compare. Happy I woke up and am away from whatever that was..


----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2021)

I wish there was a way to work on my projects during lunch at work. I don't want to waste money on overpriced tablets. Drawing on paper just isn't the same anymore. UnU


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 8, 2021)

When your brutal tweet of judgment is really about yourself.


----------



## Kuroserama (May 8, 2021)

Erix said:


> God just need to write this somewhere. Just took a quick nap and it ended up being a nightmare.
> 
> I was like at this school, definitely did not have the lay out of any school I’ve been into, but it was inhabited by some occasional old classmates I’d run into. Anyway, for some reason I think it had many floors, and I was like near the middle and top floor. Everyone was starting to leave because school had ended and I could NOT find my backpack for the life of me, and it had like my wallet, my house keys, just lots of important stuff. When I finally found it, the floor I was on was scarcely empty. There was a women talking on the phone near the entrance to some bathrooms, and I was just bout to go in when the lights turned off. The only light illuminating some of the halls were lights through windows. For some reason I had a really bad feeling and I tried to hide inside the bathrooms but the door was locked. I turned around and right in the hall in front of me, some people were walking...
> 
> ...


Well that’s a crappy nappy!

I hate when stuff like that happens. I had a dream that was really wonderful but even in my dream it turned out to be a sham and just made me feel like a great big loser. I mean, dreams are supposed to be fun!

On the bright side.. if you’re into writing, that sounds like a really good arc to stick in somewhere. When I was reading, I read it quickly, in a hurry, as if some weird people were power walking to get me, too!


----------



## Erix (May 8, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Well that’s a crappy nappy!
> 
> I hate when stuff like that happens. I had a dream that was really wonderful but even in my dream it turned out to be a sham and just made me feel like a great big loser. I mean, dreams are supposed to be fun!
> 
> On the bright side.. if you’re into writing, that sounds like a really good arc to stick in somewhere. When I was reading, I read it quickly, in a hurry, as if some weird people were power walking to get me, too!


Dreams are indeed supposed to be fun! Are imaginations are supposed to be working with us, not against us!

It does sound like some kind of arc though huh? xd Though, if it’s a scary arc like this, I really wish I didn’t live them out through my dreams TwT so spoopy!


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

i hate when people move into your home and then make your home like their home and claim its there's now and get their friends to kick you out.

Screw you, Ban Wek.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

got into a heated conversation with a man who acused all immigrants of being involved in criminal activity.

so we banned them but they
JUST
KEPT
COMING
BACK.

i need a strong drink after that nonsense.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i hate when people move into your home and then make your home like their home and claim its there's now and get their friends to kick you out.
> 
> Screw you, Ban Wek.


oh hi sam.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 9, 2021)

What's with customers wanting to try and sniff all of the god damn shampoos and body washes? They will be there for up to 30 minutes at a time, and of course asswipes are under the impression that they can just go ahead and sample things (like makeup, perfume and moisturizer) amidst a pandemic.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What's with customers wanting to try and sniff all of the god damn shampoos and body washes? They will be there for up to 30 minutes at a time, and of course asswipes are under the impression that they can just go ahead and sample things (like makeup, perfume and moisturizer) amidst a pandemic.


Do you work at a salon or pharmacy? I've noticed people do that at those places.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 9, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Do you work at a salon or pharmacy? I've noticed people do that at those places.


Pharmacy, yea. Always always always. Even though you're only supposed to touch what you plan on buying. And then of course they take their masks off to breathe all over the product. I hate it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Pharmacy, yea. Always always always. Even though you're only supposed to touch what you plan on buying. And then of course they take their masks off to breathe all over the product. I hate it.


At that point, I'd say it qualifies as "you break/damage it, you have to pay for it" rule.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 9, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> At that point, I'd say it qualifies as "you break/damage it, you have to pay for it" rule.


Yea. Just dont always catch them, and other people I work with will just let them do it anyway. 

I usually end up finding the bottle opened, or if it's in a pump bottle, I have the fun of trying to close it and wash it off.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Yea. Just dont always catch them, and other people I work with will just let them do it anyway.
> 
> I usually end up finding the bottle opened, or if it's in a pump bottle, I have the fun of trying to close it and wash it off.


Apologies for you having to deal with this. Customer service can indeed by frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (May 9, 2021)

People who don't realize, Kennedy to Martin Luther King, we all bleed the same.  
People who let the color of someone's skin determine how that person should be treated, be it holding them higher than others or lower than others.  We all need to get over our entitlement and victim mentality to create a better, stronger and more accountable society.   

People who say All Lives Matter is fucking racist, it's not exclusive to any race, how the fuck does loving every race count as being racist? 
Pull the heads out of the asses.  

Oh.  And the people, you know the ones, who when they look at a person and see color.  When I look at an individual, regardless of their race or gender or sexuality, I see an individual.  Yes. An individual who deserves love and respect, regardless of their identifying characteristics.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 9, 2021)

Why do live streamers, youtubers, content creators, etc, also people who make those part of their living begin acting like snobs, trolling and talking down to their general audience after they've grown, even if those fans aren't trolls, or are being innocent, and are just ones looking up to them for their personality, skills, content, etc? It's like the fucking minute they start a Patreon or paid member shit, the grand majority of the people who watch them (the main contributors to the streamer's growth btw) become punching bags to the public, and their patrons "VIP fans" are like their yes-men who engage in the same kind of behavior, and even break their own "rules of the community", or talk down to the more casual and humble maybe slightly uninformed people who just enjoy the content. I also notice this huge hypocrisy with them saying awful things that are considered "socially unacceptable" these days but penalize their fans who do the same or something more minor, and try to be scandalous towards them, especially with the help of their "good and/or long-time fans". The "I don't give a fuck, I'll ban this person for whatever reason because haha funny" or "this is not of the opinion of me or my community, therefore you can fuck off" pisses me off too. Seeing streamers bring their main audience down, or treat them equally like their persistent trolls and a nuisance really is pitiful, and the communities with close-knit members all just become toxic hiveminds. Nearly everyone I've watched has grown with this "you're either in our club, or your some random fuck and nobody cares" attitude.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 10, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> People who don't realize, Kennedy to Martin Luther King, we all bleed the same.
> People who let the color of someone's skin determine how that person should be treated, be it holding them higher than others or lower than others.  We all need to get over our entitlement and victim mentality to create a better, stronger and more accountable society.
> 
> People who say All Lives Matter is fucking racist, it's not exclusive to any race, how the fuck does loving every race count as being racist?
> ...


People say all lives matter is racist because it's almost exclusively used as a counterpoint to the Black Lives Matter movement. Which is fighting for racial equality. 

Thing is, ALM isn't really campaigning for active change. It exists purely to shut down BLM and maintain the status quo.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 10, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> Why do live streamers, youtubers, content creators, etc, also people who make those part of their living begin acting like snobs, trolling and talking down to their general audience after they've grown, even if those fans aren't trolls, or are being innocent, and are just ones looking up to them for their personality, skills, content, etc? It's like the fucking minute they start a Patreon or paid member shit, the grand majority of the people who watch them (the main contributors to the streamer's growth btw) become punching bags to the public, and their patrons "VIP fans" are like their yes-men who engage in the same kind of behavior, and even break their own "rules of the community", or talk down to the more casual and humble maybe slightly uninformed people who just enjoy the content. I also notice this huge hypocrisy with them saying awful things that are considered "socially unacceptable" these days but penalize their fans who do the same or something more minor, and try to be scandalous towards them, especially with the help of their "good and/or long-time fans". The "I don't give a fuck, I'll ban this person for whatever reason because haha funny" or "this is not of the opinion of me or my community, therefore you can fuck off" pisses me off too. Seeing streamers bring their main audience down, or treat them equally like their persistent trolls and a nuisance really is pitiful, and the communities with close-knit members all just become toxic hiveminds. Nearly everyone I've watched has grown with this "you're either in our club, or your some random fuck and nobody cares" attitude.


I’m definitely not going to say this never happens, because obviously it does if you’ve seen enough of it to vent about it, and besides people can be really shitty. But man, you must have had bad luck with what streamers you’ve followed.

I may be lucky in that most of the YouTubers I watch got their popularity before I ever discovered them, but I’ve honestly only seen one or maybe two change for the worse over time, and boyfriend and I simply stopped watching that guy. (He also was less being nasty about his audience and more stopped being entertaining. Though his [semi-competitive online multiplayer game] commentary got more aggressive over time.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 10, 2021)

"There’s no such thing as good/bad art" is like saying "Working hard to refine your technique is a waste of time"


----------



## TyraWadman (May 13, 2021)

I don't wanna go back to worrrrrrrrrrrk... OTL

*REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


----------



## kelliegator (May 13, 2021)

When I constantly hear about other's sex lives I can't help but feel a bit... jealous? It's weird, I'm demisexual so I don't really care about the sex itself, but I can't shake the feeling that other people are having more fun than me. Having more functional social lives and such while I'm just sitting at home watching YouTube most of the day. Why can't this pandemic just end so that I can meet up with people again or go to cons? Bleh.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 13, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> When I constantly hear about other's sex lives I can't help but feel a bit... jealous? It's weird, I'm demisexual so I don't really care about the sex itself, but I can't shake the feeling that other people are having more fun than me. Having more functional social lives and such while I'm just sitting at home watching YouTube most of the day. Why can't this pandemic just end so that I can meet up with people again or go to cons? Bleh.


Fellow demisexual, can relate


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 13, 2021)

I just got asked on Amino to be someone's sugar baby

Like, not in a jokey context

B R u h


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 13, 2021)

How much art can you get in return?

but in all seriousness that does seem a bit strange, however I would be a bit gentle. Some people who are looking for something like that are lonely and feel the only way they can get love is to pay for it. While it seems dumb to be polite to somebody who would want that from you, everybody has feelings.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> How much art can you get in return?
> 
> but in all seriousness that does seem a bit strange, however I would be a bit gentle. Some people who are looking for something like that are lonely and feel the only way they can get love is to pay for it. While it seems dumb to be polite to somebody who would want that from you, everybody has feelings.


Yeaaaa I kinda noped out of there. 

Weird online relationships kinda freak me out

As I said, demisexual.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 13, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yeaaaa I kinda noped out of there.
> 
> Weird online relationships kinda freak me out
> 
> As I said, demisexual.


I've has some characters ask me to do some strange things. It may be really easy to just leave, but some of these people are really vulnerable. I know I was certainly at a point like that in my life. But don't worry about it :3


----------



## Kuroserama (May 13, 2021)

When I was much younger, maybe 15 or 16, there was this guy I really liked. We were sort of friends and one day I asked if he wanted to do something and hang out together.

He just laughed.

It really hurt. I mean, I didn’t ask to go to dinner or for me to bear his children, I just wanted to chat and play basketball with him.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 13, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> When I was much younger, maybe 15 or 16, there was this guy I really liked. We were sort of friends and one day I asked if he wanted to do something and hang out together.
> 
> He just laughed.
> 
> It really hurt. I mean, I didn’t ask to go to dinner or for me to bear his children, I just wanted to chat and play basketball with him.


Im really sorry about that. Some people just dont quite understand how to interact with others, we're constantly learning. im sorry he acted like an insensitive jerk

*Hugs*

You're worth it ya know :3 I'd take you to dinner.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 13, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> When I was much younger, maybe 15 or 16, there was this guy I really liked. We were sort of friends and one day I asked if he wanted to do something and hang out together.
> 
> He just laughed.
> 
> It really hurt. I mean, I didn’t ask to go to dinner or for me to bear his children, I just wanted to chat and play basketball with him.


I hate it when this happens.

They automatically assume you're looking for romance but all I'm asking for is a friend to spend time with. :') 

Some people are so full of themselves.


----------



## Kuroserama (May 13, 2021)

He ended up getting his high school girlfriend pregnant and I believe they got married. Yeah, he was a jerk to me but I honestly hope his life is fulfilling for him. Having a kid so young can be so difficult and make you grow up so fast.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 13, 2021)

This week we might not have water for a whole day. Then at the end of the month we won't have power. We live in a town where stores close before 10pm but they refuse to work overnight. 

I've been through much worse but who wants to bet I'll be feeling gross at work due to lack of showering one day, and then sitting in the dark on my only day off, the next? XD


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 13, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Right...SoFurry has just announced a new rule that NSFW cub stories will be banned, and the comment section on the announcement post is making me lose my faith in humanity. People are legitimately defending this stuff and it’s making me sick to my stomach.


Glad they're getting banned though. Cub stuff is disgusting


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 13, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> People say all lives matter is racist because it's almost exclusively used as a counterpoint to the Black Lives Matter movement. Which is fighting for racial equality.
> 
> Thing is, ALM isn't really campaigning for active change. It exists purely to shut down BLM and maintain the status quo.


Thank you. Charles actually thought I didn't think everyone's life was important and accused me of being a bigot. He merely misunderstood my post and now hates my guts because he misunderstood. That's why I blocked him. I dislike people like that with a passion.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 13, 2021)

The CW channel always cuts out the credits for Bob's Burgers and it's so irritating!!! The credits are always so awesome.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 13, 2021)

So apparently there won't be power this sunday either. I wonder, do I have to go to work then? Won't be able to use the computers, so... Hmmm...
In that case, it won't be too terrible. 

But some poo head made us all 15 minutes late getting out. she was preoccupied on her phone ten minutes BEFORE we closed, and at the last minute, asked us to let her look at the watches. But of course, she didn't actually know which one she needed. She just wanted one with a long strap. Then she had a basket filled with items. Oh but she also didn't have anything other than the tap feature on her phone, so 3 separate transactions for the same order, but on the third one it popped up saying "Card lost/stolen?" (basically declined). So that took up more time. Meanwhile, her son (probably not even 5) was flipping us off. 

Apparently she was arrested and served time in jail for stealing from some sort of council here. Doesn't  look like much has changed, if that's the case. @_X 

I literally told my supervisor if she wants to get out on time, she needs to lock the door ten minutes early, especially if there's five or more people still inside. She laughed, thinking I was joking.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> >Me: Looking for new furry discord servers to join
> >I see one that's promising. 5 star reviews, and thousands of members. Also NSFW OwO
> >I click to join
> >Before I join I'm given a terms and agreements list. Never given one of these before. Must be a good server, high quality.
> ...



I've had that happen before they ask for personal details with weak excuse of "To keep under 18s out" but lash out. When told that a great way to get doxxed either from a troll raid or the mods leaking It out.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2021)

Being fair, it probably _is _(at least predominantly) to keep under 18s out: A lot of minors are unlikely to have photo ID's until at least sixteen. Likewise those who do will probably have them with their parents (unless it's a driver's license or a rare case of a sub-college level school ID), and you can _guess_ how most parents would react to "I want to borrow my photo ID so I can take a picture of it to join a server full of thousands of strangers" (See: "Lolno, you fucking stupid?"). Add in that it openly includes NSFW, they probably take use the ID method as a way to ensure no minors show up. 

Which... works, but seems a bit heavy handed for aforementioned " Could be doxxed" reasons (not in the least because a server that involves thousands of personal real-world IDs having been shared to a limited number of staff is sitting on a ticking time bomb worth of information, particularly if some people were dumbasses and used _less than wise_ ID choices to prove identity). Likewise it ostensibly would help to prevent cases of "Revolving door alts" (one forum I was on had a user creatively make about a dozen alts over a span of a year and a half, glibly making each of their usernames related to Zinc in some fashion as a sort of 'You can't keep me gone', and that was over a decade ago with far less software to help in such matters)... but only if people are sharing and storing the ID information for future cross-comparison. Which only makes the doxx concerns even worse as if said information is in a readily accessible and processable location where any staff member can look at it before approving users _that's just making things easier in case of emergency_.

It just feels like there's probably better ways to screen out minors / ban evaders on a multi-thousand user Discord server. And seems like a lot of risk just so you can keep posting NSFW content (as that policy is almost entirely there because either people are there for the NSFW, and / or can't be trusted to behave in an appropriate manner around minors).


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (May 14, 2021)

Attaman said:


> It just feels like there's probably better ways to screen out minors / ban evaders on a multi-thousand user Discord server. And seems like a lot of risk just so you can keep posting NSFW content (as that policy is almost entirely there because either people are there for the NSFW, and / or can't be trusted to behave in an appropriate manner around minors).


Yeah, this. awful lotta crazy work and information risks, just so people can show off what God gave them in a discord server.


----------



## Kuroserama (May 14, 2021)

Aside from the ability to purchase alcohol, being an adult sucks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Aside from the ability to purchase alcohol, being an adult sucks.



+11
I want to be a kid that can just drink all day and not worry about work and bills.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 14, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Aside from the ability to purchase alcohol, being an adult sucks.


Ah fuck I don't even like alcohol
I'm still on that Adult Diet experience because university. Moving out of halls in a month. Fortunately my new landlords seem like actual angels. They bought me a new bookshelf as a housewarming present.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Ah fuck I don't even like alcohol


I don't like the hangovers it causes, I have no idea how people can enjoy it but then shun other drug choices. 

Really can't stand furry twitter most times, It just nothing but forced outrage by furries who are attention starved or need to shove there bad takes on everyone.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 14, 2021)

One of the new coworkers has apparently been diagnosed with vertigo. Can't stand for long periods of time and hasn't been into work this week...

Except to collect her medication.

And stand in the warehouse talking to everyone who is on the clock, for 4 hours. Not even exaggerating.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 14, 2021)

WHY is it that my absolute FAVORITE youtube videos ALWAYS GET DELETED??!


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

Someone thought i was trying to steal the identity of Debra Dole on social media because my surname is different.

My avatar was a wedding picture at the time.

How clear does it have to be?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 14, 2021)

Stupid bargain trash bag ripped, spilling a smelly unknown liquid everywhere. The smell!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> One of the new coworkers has apparently been diagnosed with vertigo. Can't stand for long periods of time and hasn't been into work this week...
> 
> Except to collect her medication.
> 
> And stand in the warehouse talking to everyone who is on the clock, for 4 hours. Not even exaggerating.


I started work at 12. She still here.


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I started work at 12. She still here.


erm.. dude. timezones.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 14, 2021)

Debra Clark said:


> erm.. dude. timezones.


XD I know, I know. Its past 5pm here.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Aside from the ability to purchase alcohol, being an adult sucks.


I can sit in my own chair in only my underwear and eat ice cream straight from the box.


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I can sit in my own chair in only my underwear and eat ice cream straight from the box.


same but probably in a sexier fashion


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 14, 2021)

I feel like such a jerk. I put on a YouTube video of Bondai Vet where a big ol’ croc has multiple teeth extracted from the same socket, in part because I thought boyfriend would find it as interesting as I did first time I saw it some years back.

Yeah, no. It made him feel sick to his stomach. He doesn’t blame me for not knowing it would bother him, but I feel awful about it.



Attaman said:


> It just feels like there's probably better ways to screen out minors / ban evaders on a multi-thousand user Discord server. And seems like a lot of risk just so you can keep posting NSFW content (as that policy is almost entirely there because either people are there for the NSFW, and / or can't be trusted to behave in an appropriate manner around minors).


I can’t really fault people for wanting an adults-only space, whatever their reason, tbh. Honestly, though, “take their word for it unless they give you reason to think they lied” is a pretty decent method already, especially if you keep some form of “I solemnly swear I am over 18” on file for ass-covering purposes. Most kids will slip up sooner rather than later, and the ones that don’t are usually smart enough to not get into situations that will put the server at risk, either.

On a more joking note regarding age checks I realized a while back that my LiveJournal account is >18 years old at this point. Feels like pretty decent age verification.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 14, 2021)

Hashtagging support for either side of a war happening overseas is just as useful as tossing a penny in a shopping mall fountain to make a wish.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2021)

I mean, I know this skirts close to the forum's "No Politics" rule, but if the war you're referring to is the one I think it is I don't think there's anything particularly wrong with people being vocal about their thoughts on what amounts to ethnic cleansing. It may not _geopolitically_ amount to anything, but it _is_ at the very least useful for knowing who you might no longer want to associate with. Just the last two days for example I dropped a couple artists because of... shall we say, 'dehumanizing' commentary they had on the matter. And by dehumanizing I mean "The words 'swine' and 'filth' were used both used in posts they endorsed on the matter."

Surprising how many people blatantly will volunteer 'I am a bigot' and be shocked by the consequences of their own actions. "Some ethnicities are literal pigs." "Okay, you can fuck off then." "shockedpikachu.jpg" Not useful on the ground, but at least useful for cutting down online clutter and mental health.


----------



## Punji (May 14, 2021)

People are more than just their political opinions and refusing to associate with someone over a difference of belief is petty and wrong.

There are many worse things any person on any political or social spectrum can do than express whatever beliefs they may have, even if disagreeable.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2021)

*I HAD TO CLOSE TONIGHT AND NOW I HAVE TO OPEN TOMORROW MORNING AND IM NOT TIRED AND I DON'T WANNA SLEEP AND I DON'T WANNA GO TO WORK EITHEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

I'm tired of Americans hating me because I worked for the Russians during the Cold War.

Yes, I got roped into something I didn't understand at the time, but that doesn't make me evil, just ignorant.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> People are more than just their political opinions and refusing to associate with someone over a difference of belief is petty and wrong.
> 
> There are many worse things any person on any political or social spectrum can do than express whatever beliefs they may have, even if disagreeable.


“Dogs are better than cats” or “all humans ought to go vegetarian” are differences of opinion/belief. Disassociating with someone over those, provided the person isn’t being obnoxious about them, would indeed be rather silly.

“This ethnic group is subhuman” goes a lot deeper than that. While _technically_ it might be a belief, it goes beyond being simply “disagreeable.” Is it not reasonable to put down one’s foot if someone expresses a belief that some humans are inferior and of lesser value than others? And even if it weren’t a reasonable point to draw your line in the sand, part of the point of feed-based social media is that you can curate your own experience. If you find it mentally/emotionally draining to see people say bigoted things, you don’t owe it to them to keep listening.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> “Dogs are better than cats” or “all humans ought to go vegetarian” are differences of opinion/belief. Disassociating with someone over those, provided the person isn’t being obnoxious about them, would indeed be rather silly.
> 
> “This ethnic group is subhuman” goes a lot deeper than that. While _technically_ it might be a belief, it goes beyond being simply “disagreeable.” Is it not reasonable to put down one’s foot if someone expresses a belief that some humans are inferior and of lesser value than others? And even if it weren’t a reasonable point to draw your line in the sand, part of the point of feed-based social media is that you can curate your own experience. If you find it mentally/emotionally draining to see people say bigoted things, you don’t owe it to them to keep listening.


as a gay former Russian, oof to that last part.

as for all humans being vegetarian, with the way we're destroying the environment, we might not have a choice in that regard.
cattle farming takes up a lot more resources than crop farming and does a lot more damage to the environment.
they say that the rise in greenhouse gasses in our environment is 90% the product of cattle farming and not from burning fuel and waste.
we're gonna reach a point where probably the only option is to find alternatives to vertebrata or quit eating meat all together.


----------



## Xitheon (May 15, 2021)

I'm living with my parents again and they're making me pay rent.






What makes it funny is that my bedroom door is broken.

Every time my dad asks for rent I know exactly what to say.


----------



## kelliegator (May 15, 2021)

This is pretty much a first world problem but all my text messages on my phone were mysteriously deleted today so now I don't know if I've missed any text messages or not. :/


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> This is pretty much a first world problem but all my text messages on my phone were mysteriously deleted today so now I don't know if I've missed any text messages or not. :/


Weird. Is your phone running out of storage/needs it's cache to be emptied? I know own mine will randomly clean up/delete things when that happens.


----------



## kelliegator (May 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Weird. Is your phone running out of storage/needs it's cache to be emptied? I know own mine will randomly clean up/delete things when that happens.


My phone does have a lot of stuff on it but still at least 10GB of free space so I doubt that's the case. All I did was wake up, turn on the phone, hear a text message notification but when I checked the phone suddenly all texts except one was gone. I have no clue how this happened.


----------



## Kuroserama (May 15, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> My phone does have a lot of stuff on it but still at least 10GB of free space so I doubt that's the case. All I did was wake up, turn on the phone, hear a text message notification but when I checked the phone suddenly all texts except one was gone. I have no clue how this happened.


..This would break me. Maybe I’ll spend the weekend backing up my phone. I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## Attaman (May 15, 2021)

I know some applications have a "Select All", so hypothetically one of those might have been selected. That said, you usually know if you hit one of those so I can't imagine it's that. Trying to think what _could_ cause that and honestly the only things I'm coming up with that exclude user error are things you'd probably want to take it to a shop to inspect for (software and / or hardware failure).


----------



## Punji (May 15, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> “Dogs are better than cats” or “all humans ought to go vegetarian” are differences of opinion/belief. Disassociating with someone over those, provided the person isn’t being obnoxious about them, would indeed be rather silly.
> 
> “This ethnic group is subhuman” goes a lot deeper than that. While _technically_ it might be a belief, it goes beyond being simply “disagreeable.” Is it not reasonable to put down one’s foot if someone expresses a belief that some humans are inferior and of lesser value than others? And even if it weren’t a reasonable point to draw your line in the sand, part of the point of feed-based social media is that you can curate your own experience. If you find it mentally/emotionally draining to see people say bigoted things, you don’t owe it to them to keep listening.


They are all simply opinions and beliefs. The degree of them is the only difference. Some vegetarians are very militant in their beliefs, and some racists are very passive. Guilty by association is a foolish idea, given literally everyone is guilty of something.

It is objectively just a belief, just like being a vegetarian is. I'd argue vegetarianism is more significant of a belief itself, since it requires action to be "true." I have an uncle who's racist and I didn't know for ~15 years until I heard him say a single thing, and never heard it ever again. A vegetarian is going to eat a specific diet every single meal. What my uncle said was in fact very disagreeable, but it doesn't change who he is and how he acts. He doesn't become this horrible monster because he passively holds racist ideals.

The real kicker, everyone believes that some humans are inferior and of lesser value than others, yourself included. A racist might think some broad ethnic group is inferior just as you might think the broad group of general racists are inferior.

As for curating one's own experience, if a person just wants to look at pictures of cute animals, memes, and furry art, sure. If anything political or ideological is involved, it becomes an echo chamber very quickly. If you allow yourself to only see the content you agree with, you'll begin to think only people who think and belief the same things as you do are "good," and that anyone else must be "bad."

As it is in my eyes, the world is evermore a varying shade of grey. Now, to be entirely fair a person saying disagreeable things does lend themselves to be a disagreeable person, but as I said everyone is guilty of something. There is no such thing as a "good" person or a "bad" person in my opinion, and so disassociating from someone because of a very particular belief is wrong because it acts as though the entire person is wrong for it.

The overall tone in this concept here is that it's based on morality. Correct me if I'm wrong. I find it immoral to deem an entire person as beneath oneself over a difference of beliefs, whether real or imagined. Of course, I'm not saying a person has to love and cherish everyone and everything, just that it's wrong to automatically vilify someone over a very shallow expression of a set of beliefs, such as support for one side in a war as suggested in the original context of the previous page.

To clarify, I see hypocrisy in blanketly condemning an entire board group of people on the basis of them blanketly condemning an entire broad group of people. People are more than just a single belief or set of beliefs just as they are more than a single characteristic such as the colour of their skin.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2021)

I condemn all people who make blanket condemnations. 

Checkmate, atheists.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> The real kicker, everyone believes that some humans are inferior and of lesser value than others, yourself included. A racist might think some broad ethnic group is inferior just as you might think the broad group of general racists are inferior.


If you can’t see how drawing an equivalence between “ethnic group” and “racist” is comparing apples to lutefisk, there is no productive way forward for this conversation. But for the record, no, I don’t think racists are of lesser value as humans. Having a shitty attitude doesn’t make them inferior human beings, it just means they’re jerks when they voice/act on their shitty ideology.

The specific example @Attaman cited wasn’t just supporting one side of the conflict over the other, either. It was, specifically, comparing the people on one side to animals that are considered unclean in multiple religions (which are very much relevant to the conflict). At that point it doesn’t even _have_ to be about the conflict itself - you can just choose to cut them out because of the way they choose to express their support for “their” side. 

Choosing to no longer listen to someone after they say something sufficiently shitty _isn’t_ dismissing the entire person as wrong. It’s simply a choice not to be part of their audience, whether as an expression of disapproval or as a means of protecting one’s own peace of mind/safe space. People aren’t owed your ear, nor your support, nor (especially) your mental health.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> The real kicker, everyone believes that some humans are inferior and of lesser value than others, yourself included. A racist might think some broad ethnic group is inferior just as you might think the broad group of general racists are inferior.


Just pointing that thinking a whole ethnic group is inferior is inherently and morally wrong whereas decrying racists, who freely hold the belief that whole races are inferior based on their skin color and trivial details, isn't morally wrong. Generously speaking, this is a very wrongheaded comparison, but one I would wholly expect you to make.


----------



## Balskarr (May 15, 2021)

I see the sharks are swarming again.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 15, 2021)

Balskarr said:


> I see the sharks are swarming again.


You can always defend or clarify his remarks, if possible, instead acting like he is being unfairly picked on.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2021)

Balskarr said:


> I see the sharks are swarming again.









Like this?


----------



## Balskarr (May 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Like this?


Just like that. The ineffectiveness is also accurate.


----------



## Balskarr (May 15, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> You can always defend or clarify his remarks, if possible, instead acting like he is being unfairly picked on.


This particular hill I will not join him on. He had a point with he said but chose a very poor scenario to bring up the point, cheapening it for anyone who might want to say the same in the future.

Nice of you to jump in only when people have at least 3 others going at him though. It is the class that I expect from you.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 15, 2021)

Balskarr said:


> This particular hill I will not join him on. He had a point with he said but chose a very poor scenario to bring up the point, cheapening it for anyone who might want to say the same in the future.
> 
> Nice of you to jump in only when people have at least 3 others going at him though. It is the class that I expect from you.


What he said was wrong and I think the reason so many people have concerns about what he said is that is it was so out of bounds, especially some are dealing with the consequences of racism and there is an unprecedented level of Anti-Asian sentiment in this country right now.


----------



## Punji (May 15, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> If you can’t see how drawing an equivalence between “ethnic group” and “racist” is comparing apples to lutefisk, there is no productive way forward for this conversation. But for the record, no, I don’t think racists are of lesser value as humans. Having a shitty attitude doesn’t make them inferior human beings, it just means they’re jerks when they voice/act on their shitty ideology.
> 
> The specific example Attaman cited wasn’t just supporting one side of the conflict over the other, either. It was, specifically, comparing the people on one side to animals that are considered unclean in multiple religions (which are very much relevant to the conflict). At that point it doesn’t even _have_ to be about the conflict itself - you can just choose to cut them out because of the way they choose to express their support for “their” side.
> 
> Choosing to no longer listen to someone after they say something sufficiently shitty _isn’t_ dismissing the entire person as wrong. It’s simply a choice not to be part of their audience, whether as an expression of disapproval or as a means of protecting one’s own peace of mind/safe space. People aren’t owed your ear, nor your support, nor (especially) your mental health.


The two are exactly alike, differing only severity. Blindly hating a certain race and blindly hating someone doesn't like that race are both judging someone on something stupid and irrelevant to their character. Racism is awful. This does not give free-reign to just sum an entire person up by a single trait, as if it was their own race. It's hypocritical, unproductive, and callous. Especially so when X/Y/Z-ist is thrown around like dollar bills in a strip club.

Wouldn't it be better to actually talk to the other person, understand exactly why they think they way they do, and try to work together to come to an understanding that is more logical than blind prejudice? Rather than reacting to blind prejudice with prejudice? Two wrongs don't make a right and it's never going to solve anything or allow anyone to grow as a person if they only stick to their own camps.

I'm not saying anyone has to listen. I try to avoid politics of any kind because it all bores me so. But if a person does listen for it, they ought to listen to as many sides as they can. Why do people believe what they do is more important than simply knowing what it is they believe.



Miles Marsalis said:


> Just pointing that thinking a whole ethnic group is inferior is inherently and morally wrong whereas decrying racists, who freely hold the belief that whole races are inferior based on their skin colour and trivial details, isn't morally wrong. Generously speaking, this is a very wrongheaded comparison, but one I would wholly expect you to make.


Both are wrong. As above, painting the whole person with the same brush because of one belief is foolish and is employing exactly the same mentality the racist person is using.

"Judge a person by more than a single trait" is wrong in your mind? Well fancy that, I never would have guessed. 

I think you ought to wake up and smell the roses, Miles. The world isn't black and white, things don't always fit into perfect little boxes. The moment you start to label someone as "Bad" or "wrong" for any one reason you're automatically making assumptions about them. But hey, I guess a real discussion isn't what you signed up for, is it? Maybe next time, then.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 15, 2021)

Lol, it's like virtue-signaling is some people's only reason to post here


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 15, 2021)

Some of y'all just need to fuck already.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> Both are wrong. As above, painting the whole person with the same brush because of one belief is foolish and is employing exactly the same mentality the racist person is using.
> 
> "Judge a person by more than a single trait" is wrong in your mind? Well fancy that, I never would have guessed.
> 
> I think you ought to wake up and smell the roses, Miles. The world isn't black and white, things don't always fit into perfect little boxes. The moment you start to label someone as "Bad" or "wrong" for any one reason you're automatically making assumptions about them. But hey, I guess a real discussion isn't what you signed up for, is it? Maybe next time, then.


Punji, I know you are not this is foolish.

There is a world of difference between someone who believes that, say, Asians and other minorities here are an inferior race and someone who either dislikes or has concerns about someone who believes that. 

You wouldn't argue that the Ku Klux Klan is on the same moral plane as the minorities who resent them for their discrimination. Or that Jews and other minorities in America bear blame as well for loathing Neo-Nazis. 

You're not looking for conversation. You're looking to make a false equivalence that is ridiculous, deliberately.


----------



## Attaman (May 15, 2021)

I feel like there's something to be said about how what started this derail seems - though I may be mistaken - to have been me saying "If the war you're referring to is the one I think it is, I recently dropped a couple artists for endorsing posts referring to unspecified demographics involved in the war as filthy swine", and somehow this has apparently become a hill for people to die on.

Like, seriously: You all know me. You know how how I post. You know _what_ I post. _*That's*_ what set people off this time? For fuck's sake just wait two weeks for me to make a vent about how rye bread is problematic or something. This ain't a hill to die on.

EDIT: For context, this is an ironically thread-applicable vent because... seriously. I did not think "Attaman dropped an artist because they referred to a population as sub-humans" was a thing that'd be controversial enough to spark _debate_.


----------



## Punji (May 15, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Punji, I know you are not this is foolish.
> 
> There is a world of difference between someone who believes that, say, Asians and other minorities here are an inferior race and someone who either dislikes or has concerns about someone who believes that.
> 
> ...


Do you now? No sentiment you've ever spared me before.

I am not equating the two in scope, only in procedure. The same thought process and the same reactions to each other. "Person A is Trait X, therefore they're bad/wrong/worse than Person B who is not Trait X."

Hehe... _I'm_ the one not looking for conversation, am I? You and I and several others all know exactly how to feel about you saying that.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> Do you now? No sentiment you've ever spared me before.
> 
> I am not equating the two in scope, only in procedure. The same thought process and the same reactions to each other. "Person A is Trait X, therefore they're bad/wrong/worse than Person B who is not Trait X."
> 
> Hehe... _I'm_ the one not looking for conversation, am I? You and I and several others all know exactly how to feel about you saying that.


I feel you're falling back on not equating the two in procedure, but not scope. 

That said, this is still very foolish. 

Someone deeming people who are of different skin color or have different features than them is judging them is superficial details that do not determine that person's worth as a human being. 

Someone who is Asian, Latinx, black, etcera who resents racists who believe they are inferior and are probably for positions that are actively harmful to them like segregation and ethnic cleansing isn't acting out of baseless prejudice. They are acting out of the knowledge that that racists are threat to them and that they would rather not be in an uncomfortable situation of having to deal with someone who doesn't see your worth as a person based on your skin and probably doesn't agree with your very existence. 

The latter person isn't unreasonable and that isn't in the wrong on any reasonable person's moral compass.


----------



## Punji (May 15, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I feel you're falling back on not equating the two in procedure, but not scope.
> 
> That said, this is still very foolish.
> 
> ...


"I don't want to associate with that person because he is [Trait X] and I don't like him."
.......................................................................................................................^  ^
........................................................................................................................|....|
.............................................................................................[Black] -------.....------- [Racist]

Is it really so bad of me to suggest that people act better than the racists?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> "I don't want to associate with that person because he is [Trait X] and I don't like him."
> .......................................................................................................................^  ^
> ........................................................................................................................|....|
> .............................................................................................[Black] -------.....------- [Racist]
> ...


I don't really think people are under an obligation to associate with racists who feel they are subhuman. I also think the ostracizing of racists serves as a social consequence for those beliefs and discourages them from taking root in society.


----------



## Punji (May 15, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't really think people are under an obligation to associate with racists who feel they are subhuman. I also think the ostracizing of racists serves as a social consequence for those beliefs and discourages them from taking root in society.











						How One Man Convinced 200 Ku Klux Klan Members To Give Up Their Robes
					

One by one, Daryl Davis has befriended KKK members over the past 30 years. The more they got to know the African-American musician, the more they realized the Klan was not for them.




					www.npr.org
				




Ever heard this story before? It's quite nice.

Discourage these beliefs by showing they are unfounded. Show people humanity and compassion instead of immediately turning against them.

But no, I'm the bad guy here for saying racist people are still people.


----------



## Kuroserama (May 15, 2021)

This is a really interesting argument. I can see both sides, and I feel both are valid.

My great-great grandmother grew up in the time where calling certain people certain words was the acceptable norm. She did not mean it in a mean, hurtful way, it's just how things were. Was it right? Of course not.
Along those same lines, my grandmother has said / been moderately racist in the past. But she and I have had deep conversations and she realizes how wrong those things she said were, because of the way they make people feel. And when she's not sure about something, we talk it out. She really tries to grow and become more tolerant and sensitive to the words she chooses.

I can also understand not wanting to associate with people who make you feel valueless. I do not believe it falls onto every person to take to the moral high ground and try to educate others on the error of their ways (or even to have a thoughtful discussion about differences). And that should be valid, as well.

The country (and world) feels so very fragile right now, I really would love to see something like extreme tolerance go around. I'm horrified when I see one person in a minority group that has been put down and struggled for equality for hundreds of years attack a different person because they're Asian. I mean, anyone attacking another is awful but.. I would think of all people, they would understand the pain and troubles of being a minority.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> Ever heard this story before? It's quite nice.
> 
> Discourage these beliefs by showing they are unfounded. Show people humanity and compassion instead of immediately turning against them.
> 
> But no, I'm the bad guy here for saying racist people are still people.


Because you're asking for one hell of a risky move.

Look, I'm of the opinion that ostracizing these people winds up driving them further into their ideologies and that at a certain point, any consequence is going to backfire.  I recognize that at some point, showing these people compassion is likely going to wind up the only viable option left.

But as much as I want to actively convince the bigots to give up.... last I checked, your average person is in no mental, social, or professional position to be actually attempting to break through, even with the soft method like that one story you're referencing.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> How One Man Convinced 200 Ku Klux Klan Members To Give Up Their Robes
> 
> 
> One by one, Daryl Davis has befriended KKK members over the past 30 years. The more they got to know the African-American musician, the more they realized the Klan was not for them.
> ...


I think what most matters is how far they go in terms of being racist. If someone wants people dead because they don't meet their "standards" then unfortunately there is no specific cure for that.
We're only human, we make mistakes and well, we can't exactly grow if we're stomped to death as a bud before even getting a chance to bloom.

I don't think people should be required to attempt to reason with "racist people", but some people may of grown up in areas/families where they have had this racist idea for many generations and of course are slow to the change and will need the guidence.


I don't exactly know how to specifically put it into words, other than that but I guess in short, at least offer people some form of redemption especially before they cross the line of no return. But neither should you feel forced to do so, I mean let's be real; not everyone could potentially get a bunch of KKK members to give up their robes like the chad in the video did, but people shouldn't be so quick to wanting to discard people, but yeah if they treat you like dirt you should likely find better people.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 15, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Latinx



So now we're shoehorning modern Western gender buffoonery into an inherently gendered language spoken by people who _very much_ identify with (and *strongly *cherish) traditional definitions of masculinity and femininity. 

This is unreal.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *I HAD TO CLOSE TONIGHT AND NOW I HAVE TO OPEN TOMORROW MORNING AND IM NOT TIRED AND I DON'T WANNA SLEEP AND I DON'T WANNA GO TO WORK EITHEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


I hate this bullshit. People who schedule workers for clopening shifts should be burned at the stake.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 15, 2021)

Attaman said:


> EDIT: For context, this is an ironically thread-applicable vent because... seriously. I did not think "Attaman dropped an artist because they referred to a population as sub-humans" was a thing that'd be controversial enough to spark _debate_.


You’d _think_. Far as I’m concerned it doesn’t matter _who_ is being referred to as subhuman (and in a way that has particularly insulting implications for the referent, in this case); the act of doing so is distasteful. Why the fuck would I want to see that on my feed? There’s other places to go to for art, that don’t come with a side of dehumanization.

Also Danish-style rye bread is fucking gross.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> How One Man Convinced 200 Ku Klux Klan Members To Give Up Their Robes
> 
> 
> One by one, Daryl Davis has befriended KKK members over the past 30 years. The more they got to know the African-American musician, the more they realized the Klan was not for them.
> ...


I feel if you actually follow Mr. Davis's work, you wouldn't be using his efforts to deprogram Ku Klux Klan to justify trying to draw equivalencies between racists and those they victimize. Davis has pointed out that despite his work, there are bigots who quite frankly are beyond reason or whom, like yourself, will use sympathy towards them to get back into people's good graces and maintain links in polite civilized society. The onus shouldn't be on the victims of racism to reach out to those who are discriminating or harming them; that burden is on the racists themselves.

Most people understand this.


ASTA said:


> So now we're shoehorning modern Western gender buffoonery into an inherently gendered language spoken by people who _very much_ identify with (and *strongly *cherish) traditional definitions of masculinity and femininity.
> 
> This is unreal.


Perhaps it is someone like you who buys into that stereotype about Latinx people, but to me is an inoffensive term that I use because I rather not offend people who don't deserve it.

That is quite the nitpick, though.

Good night.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 15, 2021)

Against NSFW content? Gouge out your eyes. Problem solved.


----------



## Punji (May 16, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I feel if you actually follow Mr. Davis's work, you wouldn't be using his efforts to deprogram Ku Klux Klan to justify trying to draw equivalencies between racists and those they victimize. Davis has pointed out that despite his work, there are bigots who quite frankly are beyond reason or whom, like yourself, will use sympathy towards them to get back into people's good graces and maintain links in polite civilized society. The onus shouldn't be on the victims of racism to reach out to those who are discriminating or harming them; that burden is on the racists themselves.
> 
> Most people understand this.


Long story short, one single belief taints a person so foully they don't deserve any support or sympathy at all and there is nothing at all parallel to that in your mind? Davis saw the Klansmen as people and showed them he was a person too. I'm only saying we as people ought to act like he did rather than instantly condemn everyone who holds beliefs we don't like.

No one should be "required" to do this, but people shouldn't act like they're moral paragons for being equally intolerant and hateful of those who hate them. We will never see a racist truly drop their beliefs because of how inconvenient they are, at most they'll simply hide them. Davis didn't convince people to _pretend_ to change.

I may not like you, but I don't hate you and I try to treat you better than you treat me. As I do and have done for the many other people here and elsewhere with a bone to pick. It's not very hard and for victims of extreme prejudice it requires very little action. Are they all "beyond reason" or have they never been given a reason?

Or don't. Live in some romanticized world of "Good" and "Evil" where both sides hate each other and act the same way but it's okay for the people who merely respond in kind. That kind of story doesn't change.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 16, 2021)

ASTA said:


> So now we're shoehorning modern Western gender buffoonery into an inherently gendered language spoken by people who _very much_ identify with (and *strongly *cherish) traditional definitions of masculinity and femininity.
> 
> This is unreal.


From what I remember Latine is more grammatically correct


----------



## kelliegator (May 16, 2021)

ASTA said:


> So now we're shoehorning modern Western gender buffoonery into an inherently gendered language spoken by people who _very much_ identify with (and *strongly *cherish) traditional definitions of masculinity and femininity.
> 
> This is unreal.


I wasn't sure if I was going to make this post or not but it seems weird to get THIS bent out of shape over a gender neutral word, especially when it wasn't relevant to the bigger point the person was making. Chill out, mate.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 16, 2021)

Argh I have a psych doc appointment Tuesday and we’re still under pandemic rules so boyfriend can’t come there with me. This is genuinely distressing to me, as I’m absolutely shit at self-advocacy and having him join via phone/video chat feels like it will have less impact than having him in the room.

It’s extra frustrating because I _told_ the person who put into the system that I ought to see an MD that I didn’t want to get the appointment until after they allow a second person to come with you. But apparently “yes, could you note that I want an appointment _after_ this policy changes?” is not a request their bureaucracy is built for. 



Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't really think people are under an obligation to associate with racists who feel they are subhuman. I also think the ostracizing of racists serves as a social consequence for those beliefs and discourages them from taking root in society.


I just want to expand on this real quick: you may or may not convince someone subscribing to racist ideology to change by refusing to entertain their bullshit and/or withdrawing from any association with them, etc. The greater, and arguably in some way more important, impact is to society as a whole.

If there’s social consequences, and is clearly socially unacceptable, to use slurs and engaging in other overt bigotry against minorities, people on the fence will generally be less inclined to embrace such ideology. If such ideology is being tolerated, there’s a lot less of a message being sent that this is wrong, and then we end up with such ideology putting down roots and ensnaring more and more people.

I personally tend to fall around “if a skinhead holds the door for me I’ll thank him, and if he asks me for the time or directions I’ll try to help, but the moment he says/does something bigoted I’m telling him that’s not acceptable behavior and taking my leave.” But that’s probably also because I’m generally polite to a fault. *shrug*

TL;DR: If there’s social consequences to being a bigot, it sends a message that “being a bigot is wrong.” If there’s no social consequences, it sends a message that bigotry is tolerated/not a big deal.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2021)

It's so depressing to come on a furry forum and see a bunch of people arguing that _racists_ are being treated unfairly.

*This is a furry forum. *


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It's so depressing to come on a furry forum and see a bunch of people arguing that _racists_ are being treated unfairly.
> 
> *This is a furry forum. *



Maybe nobody but furries will listen to their political rants.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It's so depressing to come on a furry forum and see a bunch of people arguing that _racists_ are being treated unfairly.
> 
> *This is a furry forum. *



There's only one way to treat a racist.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Maybe nobody but furries will listen to their political rants.



Nobody with braincells at any rate.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 16, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> There's only one way to treat a racist.


The same as hunters and nazis right?


----------



## ConorHyena (May 16, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> The same as hunters and nazis right?


you may be onto something


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> There's only one way to treat a racist.





Spoiler


----------



## Punji (May 16, 2021)

God forbid a 'coon tells people to act with decency even to those who would not do the same. 

A good person is good to everyone, not just those who treat him well.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 16, 2021)

I think its simple to agree on one thing. Racism is bad. Perhaps leave it at that for now. Our debating won't do anything but cause strife and stress in our lives. Everybody here only means well, they aren't having their opinions to try and overthrow the government or hurt anybody. Its just an opinion they have based on their life experiences. And just like everybody else, we all live different lives.
I think its very important to remember that, especially when debating/arguing over the internet.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 16, 2021)

I'm glad to see the vent thread has been successfully converted into a coliseum.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 16, 2021)

((Come on Tyra, you gotta do something! They're taking over your land! What's worse, they're now fighting other people on it! You must act before all is lost!
...
I've got it!!!))

I hate wearing bras, but if I don't, I will have jiggly tatas. 

*Gets banned to restore balance to the rest of FAF*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> ((Come on Tyra, you gotta do something! They're taking over your land! What's worse, they're now fighting other people on it! You must act before all is lost!
> ...
> I've got it!!!))
> 
> ...


*Clears throat*

I don't think anybody here would have a problem with that. The jiggly tatas not you leaving xD


----------



## TyraWadman (May 16, 2021)

Oh. And also, my work is making everything messed up again. We just got all the cashier positions filled, but now we are losing two more because they're moving over to the pharmacy, and one is a supervisor, so now the supervisor position has to be replaced.



ssaannttoo said:


> *Clears throat*
> 
> I don't think anybody here would have a problem with that. The jiggly tatas not you leaving xD


I'm glad you clarified that! XD

I've had more than a few people laugh at me for it and I get self conscious any time I have to be in public. X')


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm glad clarified that! XD
> 
> I've had more than a few people laugh at me for it and I get self conscious any time I have to be in public. X')


I think you should do whatever makes you comfortable. As long as you arent like going over to people and like "Yo, check my wiggly bitties."
be you, I dont mind either way :3


----------



## Attaman (May 16, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Argh I have a psych doc appointment Tuesday and we’re still under pandemic rules so boyfriend can’t come there with me. This is genuinely distressing to me, as I’m absolutely shit at self-advocacy and having him join via phone/video chat feels like it will have less impact than having him in the room.
> 
> It’s extra frustrating because I _told_ the person who put into the system that I ought to see an MD that I didn’t want to get the appointment until after they allow a second person to come with you. But apparently “yes, could you note that I want an appointment _after_ this policy changes?” is not a request their bureaucracy is built for.


I know the "Doctor Office Pandemic Rules" woes. I've been dealing with exacerbated arthritis since August of last year but I can't actually see my Rheumatologist in person (versus on the phone) because their building refuses to schedule on-site visits without prior recommendation by the Rheumatologist, and again said Rheumatologist is doing phone-only meetings at this time and "M'joints feel like shit cap'n" ain't enough to bring somebody in on its own.

So practically I'm probably going to wind up going at least a year with my medication clearly failing to keep up (on a similar note: I've been paying more for my medicine now after my company's mandatory "You must fulfill prescriptions through this provider" provider _ceased to carry even the generic brand of my medication_) before I actually get a professional to take a look in person and go "Oh, yeah. This shit be fucked".


----------



## Erix (May 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I hate wearing bras, but if I don't, I will have jiggly tatas.
> 
> *Gets banned to restore balance to the rest of FAF*


Great job soldier, you have restored the promised lands!

Also, I know this was said as a joke, but this is a vent thread after all, perhaps this doubled secretly as a vent too? Lmao


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think you should do whatever makes you comfortable. As long as you arent like going over to people and like "Yo, check my wiggly bitties."
> be you, I dont mind either way :3


XD that's right!

I don't mind either

Wiggly or not I never notice them!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 16, 2021)

ASTA said:


> So now we're shoehorning modern Western gender buffoonery into an inherently gendered language spoken by people who _very much_ identify with (and *strongly *cherish) traditional definitions of masculinity and femininity.
> 
> This is unreal.


I wish english-speaking gender identitarians would at least keep this to themselves instead of trying to impose their supremacy to other cultures


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wish english-speaking gender identitarians would at least keep this to themselves instead of trying to impose their supremacy to other cultures



Frank, ASTA. You're upset because somebody used the word 'Latinx'. 

Watch some netflix or bake a pie or something and find some happiness.


----------



## Punji (May 16, 2021)

The chicken I'm having for lunch is very dry and chewy. It's been overcooked, again.


----------



## Erix (May 16, 2021)

Ugh, just gotta vent about this somewhere, hope you guys don’t mind.

Just had a convo with my sis the other day and it turned into talking about the topic of my old friends, and the topic genuinely just pisses me off. I can’t stop thinking about it. It’s like, it hurt so much at first because this one guy was like, I’d consider him a best friend. Let’s call him Jay for now just to make it easier. I told him maybe around a year ago that I thought I was probably gay. He was the VERY first person I’ve ever told that, cuz I trusted him. Fast forward to maybe around a few months ago, and I really want to try and tell this other friend that I trust. Jay was there in the vc and I tried to muster up the courage to tell this other friend, but the words just wouldn’t come out. It was very hard for me to try and even say the shit, and Jay *saw* this. Fast forward a month or two, and I’d been having a shaky relationship with my old friends due to certain reasons (dunno if I want to go full on story time in this shit lol so I’ll keep it at that), and that included being somewhat distant with Jay. Now, I only found around 2 months ago that apparently, this guy Jay talked behind my back. I forgot to include this detail, but my younger bro was friends with lots of my friends, and apparently Jay was saying to him and ANOTHER friend about how I might be gay. The worst part about this is he told them to keep it a secret and NOT to tell me that he told them, else I might be mad.

You don’t DO that shit, what kind of *friend* does that. If you KNOW it’s gonna make me angry, and that it’s something as private a matter as that, and you SAW how hard it was for me to even tell other people, what makes you think it’s right for YOU to tell others without my knowing?? What made you think it was a good fucking idea to do that? I’m just fucking pissed that I trusted this guy. Obviously there are more reasons I hate Jays guts that happened a few months ago than *just this incident,* but I literally couldn’t believe I wouldn’t have known about this had not my younger bro told me. It makes me think, what else has he been saying behind my back?

Ugh, just needed that off my chest for a sec. I really appreciate this vent thread for existing <3


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 16, 2021)

Erix said:


> Ugh, just gotta vent about this somewhere, hope you guys don’t mind.
> 
> Just had a convo with my sis the other day and it turned into talking about the topic of my old friends, and the topic genuinely just pisses me off. I can’t stop thinking about it. It’s like, it hurt so much at first because this one guy was like, I’d consider him a best friend. Let’s call him Jay for now just to make it easier. I told him maybe around a year ago that I thought I was probably gay. He was the VERY first person I’ve ever told that, cuz I trusted him. Fast forward to maybe around a few months ago, and I really want to try and tell this other friend that I trust. Jay was there in the vc and I tried to muster up the courage to tell this other friend, but the words just wouldn’t come out. It was very hard for me to try and even say the shit, and Jay *saw* this. Fast forward a month or two, and I’d been having a shaky relationship with my old friends due to certain reasons (dunno if I want to go full on story time in this shit lol so I’ll keep it at that), and that included being somewhat distant with Jay. Now, I only found around 2 months ago that apparently, this guy Jay talked behind my back. I forgot to include this detail, but my younger bro was friends with lots of my friends, and apparently Jay was saying to him and ANOTHER friend about how I might be gay. The worst part about this is he told them to keep it a secret and NOT to tell me that he told them, else I might be mad.
> 
> ...


While I think Jay was a bit insensitive to your woes. Many times straight people dont quite understand how scary it can be to talk about being gay. The stigma that comes with it, the fear of getting judged. Its crazy and there are a lot of nerves when you go and tel somebody.
However I think its important to know that Jay probably didn't wanna hurt your feelings. He may have felt like he could trust them or didn't see how scary this can be.
He was your friend, and unless you like shammed him and his family I dont see why he would wanna hurt ya.

*Hugs*

Being open about yourself is a super hard thing to od, its crazy to think of all the ways it can go wrong. Just stay true to yourself and friends will come. If ya ever wanna talk about anything further dont forget to keep using the vent thread, unless you prefer to DM.
You got this little dude.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wish english-speaking gender identitarians would at least keep this to themselves instead of trying to impose their supremacy to other cultures


As much as I usually agree with these sort of things, I'll agree with you here. 

Without taking the culture in question into account you're gonna just cause more issues. 

One I saw recently involved Twitter users trying to cancel Indonesians for using "Nggak" (translates to no, according to said Indonesians). Same with Koreans and a similar word (that I can't remember the exact spelling or meaning of), because despite being a mundane word in that language it sounds vaguely familiar to an English language slur. 

And then as I mentioned earlier there's the Latinx drama - which makes zero sense grammatically. I get what they're going for but it's imposing Anglo linguistic rules on the Spanish Language, which has it's own set. As I said, from what I've heard Latine is the correct gender neutral term.


----------



## Erix (May 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> While I think Jay was a bit insensitive to your woes. Many times straight people dont quite understand how scary it can be to talk about being gay. The stigma that comes with it, the fear of getting judged. Its crazy and there are a lot of nerves when you go and tel somebody.
> However I think its important to know that Jay probably didn't wanna hurt your feelings. He may have felt like he could trust them or didn't see how scary this can be.
> He was your friend, and unless you like shammed him and his family I dont see why he would wanna hurt ya.



it’s sad you know? Because I probably would’ve believed this had he done it a while back. I used to be nice, reallllll nice. Some in the group would even call me the nicest one out of the whole lot. Though the timing in which I figured this out did not work in his favor

not one bit.

he hurt my younger bro dude, he hurt him SO FUCKING MUCH. All the GOD. DAM. TIME, emotionally. And I didn’t even know my younger bro was hurting *this* bad till a few months ago. I feel sort of ashamed that I didn’t know about it, and had let it happen to him.  Second chances were given but this guy Jay blew them out of the god dam water. It’s like he didn’t even care or even try to fucking change. He just kept doing hurtful emotional unfair shit to my lil bro, and then my lil bro eventually got fed up with it and stopped talking to him altogether.

Trust me when I say this, I don’t *want* things to be this way. I always look so god dam hard for the silver lining, to try and give friends the leniency and trust that this was just a little mistake. Though after everything I now know, he doesn’t DESERVE another chance. This whole friendship with him is just one shitty joke. Period.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 16, 2021)

Erix said:


> it’s sad you know? Because I probably would’ve believed this had he done it a while back. I used to be nice, reallllll nice. Some in the group would even call me the nicest one out of the whole lot. Though the timing in which I figured this out did not work in his favor
> 
> not one bit.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry about that. I guess the part you're struggling with isn't the telling him, and more that you trusted him.

*Hugs*


----------



## Erix (May 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm very sorry about that. I guess the part you're struggling with isn't the telling him, and more that you trusted him.
> 
> *Hugs*


Big time dude..

Big time.

It hurts man, whenever I think about it, it hurts. Cuz it makes me so angry. I don’t want to be this way about this subject, about a friend for goodness sake, but that’s how I feel. Trust can hurt like a bitch for real, if backfired by the right people

*huge*

thanks for listening in, I appreciate it my dude. I would want to vent about something else, but perhaps I’ll leave it for tomorrow, or just maybe later. Pretty sure you guys wouldn’t want this whole page to be filled up with just my vents heh~ <3


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 16, 2021)

Erix said:


> Big time dude..
> 
> Big time.
> 
> ...


Well what has happened has happened. While forgiveness will be hard you need to come to terms with it. Stop getting upset over it and start making amends you know?


----------



## Erix (May 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well what has happened has happened. While forgiveness will be hard you need to come to terms with it. Stop getting upset over it and start making amends you know?


With Jay?

...

Is that really what you suggest Santo?


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I hate wearing bras, but if I don't, I will have jiggly tatas.


Tatas gonna jiggle. Trufax. I will wear a bra with some of my clothes (which just fit weird/badly without, or which need that extra bit of friction to stay decent), or if I’m going for hella bouncy exercise, but other than that no way José, these are free-range titties. Best solution for excessive jiggling IMO, if you feel the jiggles attract unwanted attention, is to find some non-bra clothes that fit in a way that keeps your tatas from getting too rambunctious without being as restrictive (or whatever your discomfort with bras is) as a full-on bra. For me that’s some simple tanktops that curb the most excessive flapping without constricting my chest at all.



Attaman said:


> I know the "Doctor Office Pandemic Rules" woes. I've been dealing with exacerbated arthritis since August of last year but I can't actually see my Rheumatologist in person (versus on the phone) because their building refuses to schedule on-site visits without prior recommendation by the Rheumatologist, and again said Rheumatologist is doing phone-only meetings at this time and "M'joints feel like shit cap'n" ain't enough to bring somebody in on its own.
> 
> So practically I'm probably going to wind up going at least a year with my medication clearly failing to keep up (on a similar note: I've been paying more for my medicine now after my company's mandatory "You must fulfill prescriptions through this provider" provider _ceased to carry even the generic brand of my medication_) before I actually get a professional to take a look in person and go "Oh, yeah. This shit be fucked".


Oof, my sympathies, that sucks big time! (Also wtf pharmacy doesn’t carry medication? I’ve had to go to a specific pharmacy for a drug exactly _once_ in my life; it was something for my cat that apparently required a specific license/permit to dispense. Other than that it’ll be “oh, we don’t have that in stock; would you like us to order it in and we’ll have it for you in a few days?” ‘Murrca be weird...)

Quite honestly it would probably be more productive to have my boyfriend see the psych dr in person and teleconference _me_ in. I never seem to be able to convince brain health peeps that my brainmeats are as scrambled as they are. Therapist long ago at least was honest about it; said it was easy to forget I wasn’t doing well because I’m more eloquent than a lot of his patients. Maybe now that I regularly lose even simple words that won’t so much get in my way? :V I also don’t know how good this dr (never seen her before) is at English, and boyfriend sure as hell doesn’t have the vocabulary to advocate for me in Swedish (though I don’t doubt he’d try, bless his heart).

There’s a part of me that wants to come up with an excuse to cancel, because I just don’t have high hopes that anything will change if I don’t have boyfriend along to push when I want to shrink back.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 16, 2021)

Erix said:


> With Jay?
> 
> ...
> 
> Is that really what you suggest Santo?


Its going to be hard, but you need to start with yourself. Work the courage up in your own heart to forgive yourself. You made a mistake and from it you can learn. Im not quite sure about Jay atm.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Frank, ASTA. You're upset because somebody used the word 'Latinx'.
> 
> Watch some netflix or bake a pie or something and find some happiness.



Getting upset over words spoken by anonymous internet people who you will likely never meet IRL is standard-fare on FAF.

I don't see the problem.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 16, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Tatas gonna jiggle. Trufax. I will wear a bra with some of my clothes (which just fit weird/badly without, or which need that extra bit of friction to stay decent), or if I’m going for hella bouncy exercise, but other than that no way José, these are free-range titties. Best solution for excessive jiggling IMO, if you feel the jiggles attract unwanted attention, is to find some non-bra clothes that fit in a way that keeps your tatas from getting too rambunctious without being as restrictive (or whatever your discomfort with bras is) as a full-on bra. For me that’s some simple tanktops that curb the most excessive flapping without constricting my chest at all.


I've actually managed to find some tunic camis but it doesn't quite hide the ehm... Curvature, as much as I would like. Still better than a bra, because I can breathe and keep my circulation, but then my clothes don't fit as nicely. UnU


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 16, 2021)

Deleted member 134556 said:


> My argument for women to compete with men in sports isn't about biology, but about how it positively impacts their lives and those around them by being allowed to participate in physical activities, especially during childhood.


Women and men sports are separated intentionally. There are stories of men KILLING women in boxing rings because they're sexist for not allowing women in, or males transgendered into female participating in female races and other competition and winning easily first place. It has to do with biology. We are built different, nothing wrong in stating that. But its to protect the women and make the men feel comfortable at the same time that we seperate their sports. Its unfair for women to compete with men, and dangerous for men to fight women (for the women). This isn't to say a woman cannot compete against a man. There are strong women out there who are really good at what they do, but the majority situation is that it is not fair for either side to allow men and women's sports to combine.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 17, 2021)

Felt like I was gonna throw up suddenly so I ran to the bathroom. 
Drool.
Nothing happens.

Today same thing.

*JUST FUCKING DO IT
BRING IT
I'M READY
GET THIS DONE SO I CAN FEEL BETTER AGAIN*
*punches self in stomach*


----------



## kelliegator (May 17, 2021)

I hate to get all depressing on you guys but life feels so hard even though it shouldn't because I don't even have a "real job" and spend most of my days at home in front of my TV.

Yet... ugh. I don't know why I get out of bed in the morning, I don't know why I cook, I don't know why I do dishes, I don't even know why I brush my damn teeth other than the fact that my genes suck and I get cavities easily. Sometimes I just want to stop doing everything.

Everything feels so hard, and yet the Swedish Social Insurance Agency things I have what it takes to hold a "real job". Bitch, on a bad day I can't even fold laundry. Piss off.

But don't worry about it too much. Despite my struggles I'm actually doing quite well now compared to a few years ago. I just needed to, well, vent! That's what this thread is for, right? .w.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> As much as I usually agree with these sort of things, I'll agree with you here.
> 
> Without taking the culture in question into account you're gonna just cause more issues.
> 
> ...


No wonder Chinese netizens find it hilarious, they call these people "Baizuo", look it up


Fallowfox said:


> Frank, ASTA. You're upset because somebody used the word 'Latinx'.
> 
> Watch some netflix or bake a pie or something and find some happiness.


Who said I'm upset? I'll admit I find the academic identitarians who produce this terminology and the whole race/gender theorists disgusting (as I would expect any of the good people here, since they claim to dislike bigots) but nah I'm not mad


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 17, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> Everything feels so hard, and yet the Swedish Social Insurance Agency things I have what it takes to hold a "real job". Bitch, on a bad day I can't even fold laundry. Piss off.


I hear you so hard. I’ve been avoiding dealing with them for literal years because I’m afraid of them pulling that sort of shit (which would aggravate my anxiety and depression SO MUCH).

You know you best, and I hope you can find the support you need to pull yourself out of the dark place you seem to be in right now.



The_biscuits_532 said:


> And then as I mentioned earlier there's the Latinx drama - which makes zero sense grammatically. I get what they're going for but it's imposing Anglo linguistic rules on the Spanish Language, which has it's own set. As I said, from what I've heard Latine is the correct gender neutral term.


If the English-speaking Latinx community uses Latinx (which, yanno, they do), it’s hardly the place of non-Latinx people to take offense on their behalf, or to pick apart the etymology/construction of the word. (It would obviously be different if the community had expressed that they don’t want people outside the community using it, but I at least have never seen such a thing said even once.)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 17, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I hear you so hard. I’ve been avoiding dealing with them for literal years because I’m afraid of them pulling that sort of shit (which would aggravate my anxiety and depression SO MUCH).
> 
> You know you best, and I hope you can find the support you need to pull yourself out of the dark place you seem to be in right now.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a fair point.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm a lot less mad right but forgive me if I sound madder and madder as this rant continues because this whole thing is starting to boil over.

So three days ago, I was originally at a humble 84 followers on Twitter. And then Twitter did the thing that it keeps doing to me when my account starts to grow and it removed 94% of my followers. I went from 84 followers to 5 in the span of one day. And then the next day, it dropped to 0 so I had to fucking beg my mutuals to refollow me again of which some haven't done so nor respond to my dms so that's fun. This isn't the first time it's happened. Last year, I had an even humbler 45 followers that just suddenly dropped to 0. Can I just ask why? Why the fuck do I have to put up with having to restart the process of rebuilding my following when it's already so hard to gain followers in the first place? All I ask is to let me break 100 followers before you fuck my ass again. Can I just have that? Is that too much to ask? Can I just get over 100 followers for the first time on my Twitter without getting fucked over again? And again. And again. And again.

I don't want to sound entitled but I don't think an artist like me at my current skill level shouldn't be at only 5 followers. I don't think an artist like me at my skill should be talked down to by people who make literal MS Paint scribbles just because they have more numbers than me. I don't think an artist like me should keep doing free commissions because of the follower bias reducing the value of my art to literal pennies. Is this actually fair? Is this meritocratic? Is my art so fucking bad that it doesn't even deserve to have a following? Should Twitter keep moving me back to the start line and reducing my followers to 0 every fucking time my engagement grows?

EDIT: I'm not deleting this for the sake of brevity and I've calmed down again so I can say this. All I want is just a bit of support since I'm gonna have to go through the hell of having to rebuild my following again. It was already hard gaining them in the first place but it's gonna harder getting myself back to where I started. Just a few words of encourage is really all I ask.


----------



## PaleoClipper (Jun 3, 2021)

Seems as good a place as any:

Mad and pissy because I can't afford my own health care, let alone that for my fiance. Have had a fundraiser going since before their neck surgery, and the only fucking people sharing it are my sister and I! I've asked so many friends, and even those with over 20k following and those two said they don't share fundraisers -- yet I've seen them do it for pet fundraisers without an issue. 

Now I have heart problems, need various expensive tests (including an echocardiogram I may have to pay entirely out of pocket for). I will need eye surgery soon to correct my right eye that's burying itself into the socket...and my fucking real estate license is being put on the back burner for all the goddamn stress and money it takes to even get it! 

So I try to make adopts-- fucking nobody looks at them. FA, FB 10 different groups, Twitter, Instagram, Forums, fucking $5 and nOBODY is fucking even commenting a damn thing. Not, oh I love them, or fuck those are ugly! (Hell I'd take that even, at least I would know not to do that damn design again.) Only place anyone even seems to remotely look at my stuff is TickTock, and that's only around 300 people looking. With 2 TOTAL ever commenting it seems. 

~screams


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 3, 2021)

My baby's back!!!!


----------



## Erix (Jun 3, 2021)

Fuck. To. The. Yes.

The thread I nearly love the most is back in business~


----------



## Erix (Jun 3, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I'm a lot less mad right but forgive me if I sound madder and madder as this rant continues because this whole thing is starting to boil over.
> 
> So three days ago, I was originally at a humble 84 followers on Twitter. And then Twitter did the thing that it keeps doing to me when my account starts to grow and it removed 94% of my followers. I went from 84 followers to 5 in the span of one day. And then the next day, it dropped to 0 so I had to fucking beg my mutuals to refollow me again of which some haven't done so nor respond to my dms so that's fun. This isn't the first time it's happened. Last year, I had an even humbler 45 followers that just suddenly dropped to 0. Can I just ask why? Why the fuck do I have to put up with having to restart the process of rebuilding my following when it's already so hard to gain followers in the first place? All I ask is to let me break 100 followers before you fuck my ass again. Can I just have that? Is that too much to ask? Can I just get over 100 followers for the first time on my Twitter without getting fucked over again? And again. And again. And again.
> 
> ...


 I personally can’t relate to these problems as I don’t even use Twitter, and I don’t make art/commissions, but that sounds real frustrating dude. Not even surprised you sound really angry.

I wish you luck in your next restart. I would think that if you got pretty great art, it shouldn’t be too difficult to regain your previous following, so there’s that silver lining ig.

I’m sure you’ll reach your goal of 100 followers this time c:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 3, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I'm a lot less mad right but forgive me if I sound madder and madder as this rant continues because this whole thing is starting to boil over.
> 
> So three days ago, I was originally at a humble 84 followers on Twitter. And then Twitter did the thing that it keeps doing to me when my account starts to grow and it removed 94% of my followers. I went from 84 followers to 5 in the span of one day. And then the next day, it dropped to 0 so I had to fucking beg my mutuals to refollow me again of which some haven't done so nor respond to my dms so that's fun. This isn't the first time it's happened. Last year, I had an even humbler 45 followers that just suddenly dropped to 0. Can I just ask why? Why the fuck do I have to put up with having to restart the process of rebuilding my following when it's already so hard to gain followers in the first place? All I ask is to let me break 100 followers before you fuck my ass again. Can I just have that? Is that too much to ask? Can I just get over 100 followers for the first time on my Twitter without getting fucked over again? And again. And again. And again.
> 
> ...


An artist of your skill shouldn't use twitter, the garbage compactor of the internet. Toxicity is its business model and the leadership is a flaming pile of shit.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 3, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I'm a lot less mad right but forgive me if I sound madder and madder as this rant continues because this whole thing is starting to boil over.
> 
> So three days ago, I was originally at a humble 84 followers on Twitter. And then Twitter did the thing that it keeps doing to me when my account starts to grow and it removed 94% of my followers. I went from 84 followers to 5 in the span of one day. And then the next day, it dropped to 0 so I had to fucking beg my mutuals to refollow me again of which some haven't done so nor respond to my dms so that's fun. This isn't the first time it's happened. Last year, I had an even humbler 45 followers that just suddenly dropped to 0. Can I just ask why? Why the fuck do I have to put up with having to restart the process of rebuilding my following when it's already so hard to gain followers in the first place? All I ask is to let me break 100 followers before you fuck my ass again. Can I just have that? Is that too much to ask? Can I just get over 100 followers for the first time on my Twitter without getting fucked over again? And again. And again. And again.
> 
> ...


*Hugs*

Im not much of a twitter guru but I can say that is probably not how it should work. Im sorry you're having to go through this yet again, but the only advice I can possibly give is to stick with it. If you really wanna be an artist on twitter you gotta get through this adversity and push forwards. I dont wanna seem like a dick, but you can do it :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 3, 2021)

PaleoClipper said:


> Seems as good a place as any:
> 
> Mad and pissy because I can't afford my own health care, let alone that for my fiance. Have had a fundraiser going since before their neck surgery, and the only fucking people sharing it are my sister and I! I've asked so many friends, and even those with over 20k following and those two said they don't share fundraisers -- yet I've seen them do it for pet fundraisers without an issue.
> 
> ...


Medical expenses are always hard to deal with, and while the complexity of what you two are going through is a lot more than most people ever have to deal with, getting money is difficult. Feeling like you're swimming in it is quite a common thing. But being able to take a step back and breathe will really help. If you're all worked up things are going to get worse. Now I dont want to tell you what to do, but in my mind I would do something to help me relax before going out and doing something, (getting a job, doing art, yard sales). While there isn't much i can do at the moment, since I too am poor and have no following, I hope you're going to be okay. I know you will.


----------



## PaleoClipper (Jun 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Medical expenses are always hard to deal with, and while the complexity of what you two are going through is a lot more than most people ever have to deal with, getting money is difficult. Feeling like you're swimming in it is quite a common thing. But being able to take a step back and breathe will really help. If you're all worked up things are going to get worse. Now I dont want to tell you what to do, but in my mind I would do something to help me relax before going out and doing something, (getting a job, doing art, yard sales). While there isn't much i can do at the moment, since I too am poor and have no following, I hope you're going to be okay. I know you will.


Yah, I know I'll be ok in the long run. I just hate that every time I feel like some kind of headway has been made the wave of "hey you owe this money and that money" crashes in like a tsunami. I'm currently working on another pride flag adopt (the philadelphia flag currently) and I do need to clean out my storage unit. Maybe sell stuff, maybe just donate it. I dunno...I need the money, but I don't feel like trying to moderate a sale either cause everyone else just tries to talk you down on what you're trying to sell. Sigh...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 3, 2021)

PaleoClipper said:


> Yah, I know I'll be ok in the long run. I just hate that every time I feel like some kind of headway has been made the wave of "hey you owe this money and that money" crashes in like a tsunami. I'm currently working on another pride flag adopt (the philadelphia flag currently) and I do need to clean out my storage unit. Maybe sell stuff, maybe just donate it. I dunno...I need the money, but I don't feel like trying to moderate a sale either cause everyone else just tries to talk you down on what you're trying to sell. Sigh...


*Patpats*

Im sorry you gotta go through this kinda stuff. People should feel safe getting medical work done, not feeling stress on having to pay it. Im sorry there isn't much else I can do.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> My baby's back!!!!


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 3, 2021)

Right, here we go...

I can't stand Microsoft nor Windows 10. They've been pissing me off since I was 9, (we had a Windows 95 PC back in the day, with dial-up), and over the years I've had nothing but complete bullshit with the OS's over the years.

I had a Windows 98 PC that lasted over 20 years, when my late brother and I got our first Windows XP PC (It was Home Edition and it was shit!), so then we both got our own custom made Windows XP Professional PCs, but I swear mine was a total dick, since day one.

It had a very weird BSOD that I never seen before, where a shit ton of numbers appeared on the screen that scrolled down until the system restarted itself, and it never happened again.

Fast forward to a few years when I had very terrible insomnia, I was awake at 4AM one morning, so I turned on my PC, when out of nowhere, a blank pop up box showed up and my taskbar was turning white, when it was originally blue, then I had a fatal Stop Screen, and this happened about 4 times, I was confused as hell.

Sometime later I got my first laptop which was a Windows Vista, and I liked Vista before Microsoft fucked it up, when I was about to play a game or something, my screen went very strange, like coloured pixel blocks would appear all over my screen, as the system would restart incorrectly, to where an emergency system recovery screen came up, then my system shut down, then it would no longer boot.

It would get stuck in a booting loop then restart. I was pissed as I lost a lot of important data!

Then of course I got my now, 13-14 year old Fujitsu laptop (CMOS is long dead now), and that ran perfectly, until Microsoft being the stupid bastards they are, spat out a Patch Tuesday update, but little did they know it was carrying a goddamn computer worm called "Alureon". I was doing random shit on my laptop (I play emulators), and my system couldn't install these updates/they were disabled/corrupted, which I thought was very weird, so later that night I unstalled some video games I was no longer playing as I got bored, but I'm sure an update or a few went through in the background so I had to restart for them to take effect, and that was when shit hit the fan...

I ran into the first of four BSOD that night. I was alarmed as I told my Mom "I Just had a BSOD..." and she asked if I was joking and I said no, so I tried to enter Windows again, ended up another BSOD, so I thought 'Oh shit, something's up!' so I tried getting into Safe Mode twice, but even that spat out 2 BSOD until my system then came up about an emergency system recovery, as there was a high chance of the OS getting corrupted because of the worm, and I sat there in shock, that I had two options:

1) Perform the system recovery and loss everything

2) Keep trying to get into Windows and risk corruption

I went with option 1, as I really felt I had zero choice, and that night I started crying as I was watching my system go through with the emergency system recovery to completely wipe clean the harddisk and install a clean, factory setting made Windows Vista, I was so upset as I watched all my data become forever lost. I didn't have a portable harddrive or a USB drive to backup my data, it was gone within minutes.

I loved Windows 7, and I still do, but when Microsoft spat out an beta/test version of Windows 10, it was fine, it ran my old games perfectly. Until those stupid fucking dipshits released Windows 10 fully, it could no longer play my old games from 1999-2000, I was livid as I was limited on what games I could play, but I loved playing Star Trek: Armada, but once Win10 was out, the game would no longer work, even with the game being patched to 3.1.0, the game will just instant crash to desktop. Even if I add custom maps I used to play back in the day when the servers were up and running, it'll throw a hissy fit and crash to desktop, even if I try other maps, it would still do it.

Also, my Windows XP HATED a game called Guild Wars, whenever I'd start to play, my game would freeze, then my monitor would go onto standby mode, and my system wouldn't accpet any mouse or keyboard actions, at all. Hell it would bleep at me if my graphics card was slightly out of its socket, only by a tiny bit, it would bitch at me.

I'd happily use Linux, but Linux would hate 100% of all my games. I hated Macs in school, they were terrible. So fuck Micrsoft and fuck Windows 10!


----------



## PaleoClipper (Jun 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Patpats*
> 
> Im sorry you gotta go through this kinda stuff. People should feel safe getting medical work done, not feeling stress on having to pay it. Im sorry there isn't much else I can do.


Trust me, just the fact that you bothered to respond at all helps; a lot. I appreciate that. I also agree with you. For some reason America is so against the idea of making health care a basic right vs a privilege.


----------



## PaleoClipper (Jun 3, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Right, here we go...
> 
> I can't stand Microsoft nor Windows 10. They've been pissing me off since I was 9, (we had a Windows 95 PC back in the day, with dial-up), and over the years I've had nothing but complete bullshit with the OS's over the years.
> 
> ...


Only thing a windows thing is good for is VR gaming. That's it. Macs are much better now.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 3, 2021)

PaleoClipper said:


> Trust me, just the fact that you bothered to respond at all helps; a lot. I appreciate that. I also agree with you. For some reason America is so against the idea of making health care a basic right vs a privilege.


Glad I could do something *Hugs again*

We're here for ya if ya need to vent again.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 3, 2021)

PaleoClipper said:


> Only thing a windows thing is good for is VR gaming. That's it. Macs are much better now.


Wooow really?

I didn't know!
:0


----------



## PaleoClipper (Jun 3, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Wooow really?
> 
> I didn't know!
> :0


-slow clap~ You figured it out. Good job.....sorry I'm tired and not in a good mindset.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 3, 2021)

xD

I wouldn't know, but I've had my custom rig here, about a year or two, and I swear it's the worst PC I've owned, worse than the ones I had in the past.

The graphics card sucks, the processor's .dll file will trigger a Blue Screen of Death if it gets pissed off with something, only has 8 GB of RAM, and I already had past issues with the harddrive anyway. Can't afford serious upgrades either, as they cost an arm and a leg and maybe a tail. It has AMD Ryzen 5 (Gag), and Radeon Vega Graphics both suck too! NVIDIA is great.

I also had a gaming laptop until an ex-friend (who I was in love with, who backstabbed me), sent a virus through Skype, and it trashed my gaming laptop. To say I was pissed, would be a bit short. I was livid. So I've had Windows for 23 years, and they fucking SUCK! Only things that haven't given me shit are:

My Fujitsu laptop when it was alive, I removed Vista and put Linux on it, and because my Vista laptop had weak/old parts to it (I think the processor was like 20 years old or something), it ran Linux without a single problem, not one!

My old N64 still functions just fine, my Gameboy Color of 23 years still works. I've gone through 3 Xbox 360s (no joke). I think anything that's not related to MicroTits works fine for me.

Also, if there was any records for a PC to have the most Blue Screens of Death, I think my Windows 98 PC would of won it, hands down. XD

It was more pissy than my Win XP PC, that snuffed it, about 2014. I wish I kept it, so I could experiment with it, and see what would go "BOOM!" first. >:3


----------



## ben909 (Jun 3, 2021)

windows usually worked fine for me...  but seemingly not the rest of the world... i have 5-8 year old computers that run fine for their age


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jun 3, 2021)

Just want to say that I want to thank @Erix , @Frank Gulotta , and @ssaannttoo for their words of encouragement. Like I genuinely do appreciate it. 

I've calmed down a lot. Thinking about this situation does still make me angry but what's done is done. Twitter screwed me over yet again and that's that. Truly Sisyphean. Today's a new day so let's just calm down and take this one step at a time.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 3, 2021)

ben909 said:


> windows usually worked fine for me...  but seemingly not the rest of the world... i have 5-8 year old computers that run fine for their age


Same. Macs make me want to commit several rage-induced homicides. I had to use one for coursework for the entire spring term whilst I was stuck at my parent's and my god it sucked hard.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 3, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Just want to say that I want to thank @Erix , @Frank Gulotta , and @ssaannttoo for their words of encouragement. Like I genuinely do appreciate it.
> 
> I've calmed down a lot. Thinking about this situation does still make me angry but what's done is done. Twitter screwed me over yet again and that's that. Truly Sisyphean. Today's a new day so let's just calm down and take this one step at a time.


Exactly, glad our words were able to help just a little bit. While I dont know how to help you technically im here to listen. *hugs*


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 3, 2021)

I hope this isn't too dark for this thread. I won't be mad if an admin sees fit to remove this post.

Normally, I wouldn't share this kinda thing in a public space, but the headspace I'm in refuses to allow me to vent to my friends rn because I keep worrying I'm a downer to them, and I already vented about something unrelated recently so I just feel bad. I wanted to not talk about this at all but keeping it in is driving me crazy, so here I am.

These past few days I've been feeling... really shitty. I don't know why. Just suddenly out of nowhere I've felt miserable almost non-stop for seemingly no reason. I can't sum up the courage to do anything I want to do, and nothing is making me feel better. I've tried talking to family but they aren't much help, they just keep telling me I'll feel better when X happens or whatever but I don't think that has to do with what I'm feeling right now. There's no specific thing making me feel this way. I just want to sleep all day every day and not have to feel anything, and there's nothing that I'm specifically thinking about or wishing would happen.

I feel like there isn't really anything anyone can say to make me feel better, but I guess I'll post this here just in case. I'm desperate at this point.


----------



## PaleoClipper (Jun 3, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I hope this isn't too dark for this thread. I won't be mad if an admin sees fit to remove this post.
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't share this kinda thing in a public space, but the headspace I'm in refuses to allow me to vent to my friends rn because I keep worrying I'm a downer to them, and I already vented about something unrelated recently so I just feel bad. I wanted to not talk about this at all but keeping it in is driving me crazy, so here I am.
> 
> ...


Textbook depression. I know it sounds stupid and overdone at this point, but go sit outside if you can. From experience this helps.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 3, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I hope this isn't too dark for this thread. I won't be mad if an admin sees fit to remove this post.
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't share this kinda thing in a public space, but the headspace I'm in refuses to allow me to vent to my friends rn because I keep worrying I'm a downer to them, and I already vented about something unrelated recently so I just feel bad. I wanted to not talk about this at all but keeping it in is driving me crazy, so here I am.
> 
> ...


is it possibly something indirect, if you really cannot pin it to an event, it could be a chemical thing, even lack of some nutrients can possibly cause that

if this is an isolated few day thing, there is a chance you are sick with something, this sort of happened when my younger brother was really crabby and looking depressed for a time, and we could not find what it was, until he got better and others started to get tired and/or crabby for a bit


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 3, 2021)

XD Sounds very much like me whenever Windows/Microsoft gives me nothing but hassle. I had to find ways to disable their updates for my current system because the last time they spat out updates, it fucking bricked my MBR, so I had to wait hours, from 6AM to or to 11AM for a system restore to finish, going back days before the updates.

I swear, they NEVER learn! Mostly those who used MS-DOS, they didn't learn then, and they sure as hell will not learn now.

As for Tendo, is does sound much like depression, I've had it since I was a child, and it is a real bitch to have. It's really not surprising there will be a rise with depression because of the COVID-19 issue. It's not easy, I know. I mean, I'm stuck in doors until sundown because I'm allergic to sunlight.

We all have good days, and we all have shitty days. If you ever need to vent, feel free to shoot me a PM or something, I often offer an ear to my friends when they're feeling down.

Have you tried ways to do things to keep yourself busy? I mostly play games, binge on Netflix, or Spotify for pod casts, or YouTube for videos. Maybe try going outside for a bit of fresh air, that can sometimes help with depression.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 3, 2021)

PaleoClipper said:


> Textbook depression. I know it sounds stupid and overdone at this point, but go sit outside if you can. From experience this helps.





RagingHuntress said:


> As for Tendo, is does sound much like depression, I've had it since I was a child, and it is a real bitch to have. It's really not surprising there will be a rise with depression because of the COVID-19 issue. It's not easy, I know. I mean, I'm stuck in doors until sundown because I'm allergic to sunlight.
> 
> We all have good days, and we all have shitty days. If you ever need to vent, feel free to shoot me a PM or something, I often offer an ear to my friends when they're feeling down.
> 
> Have you tried ways to do things to keep yourself busy? I mostly play games, binge on Netflix, or Spotify for pod casts, or YouTube for videos. Maybe try going outside for a bit of fresh air, that can sometimes help with depression.


I'm aware it does sound like clinical depression. I didn't mention that however because I've never been diagnosed with it (though i haven't been told i don't have it either, i've not been able to seek a professional yet). Also, this is pretty recent, and not something I've dealt with for a long time. At least not like this.

Anyway, I'm actually currently staying at a family member's house, who I usually like staying with, so I have gotten out of the house for the record. (and no, this didn't cause it. I asked to stay over because it started the day before) On Friday I also had a pretty extensive day out, and I've been watching a lot of YouTube and stuff lately, including today and these past few days. So I don't know what the problem is.



ben909 said:


> is it possibly something indirect, if you really cannot pin it to an event, it could be a chemical thing, even lack of some nutrients can possibly cause that
> 
> if this is an isolated few day thing, there is a chance you are sick with something, this sort of happened when my younger brother was really crabby and looking depressed for a time, and we could not find what it was, until he got better and others started to get tired and/or crabby for a bit


I'm not sure. I'm not showing any symptoms of anything I don't think.


----------



## PaleoClipper (Jun 3, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I'm aware it does sound like clinical depression. I didn't mention that however because I've never been diagnosed with it (though i haven't been told i don't have it either, i've not been able to seek a professional yet). Also, this is pretty recent, and not something I've dealt with for a long time. At least not like this.
> 
> Anyway, I'm actually currently staying at a family member's house, who I usually like staying with, so I have gotten out of the house for the record. (and no, this didn't cause it. I asked to stay over because it started the day before) On Friday I also had a pretty extensive day out, and I've been watching a lot of YouTube and stuff lately, including today and these past few days. So I don't know what the problem is.
> 
> ...


I know mine didn't really start acting up until about 5 years ago, comes in annoying spurts. Not a doctor obviously, but at least you're noticing something is up. There's days when some don't even realize. So thats a good thing. Maybe when you're back home, and able to handle it, see if your covered for even just a visit or two to a mental health expert. They might be able to help more. 

Hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 3, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I'm aware it does sound like clinical depression. I didn't mention that however because I've never been diagnosed with it (though i haven't been told i don't have it either, i've not been able to seek a professional yet). Also, this is pretty recent, and not something I've dealt with for a long time. At least not like this.
> 
> Anyway, I'm actually currently staying at a family member's house, who I usually like staying with, so I have gotten out of the house for the record. (and no, this didn't cause it. I asked to stay over because it started the day before) On Friday I also had a pretty extensive day out, and I've been watching a lot of YouTube and stuff lately, including today and these past few days. So I don't know what the problem is.


Sometimes people can also have depressive episodes without having chronic depression (what most people think of when they hear "depression"). Brains gonna brain, and sometimes they aren't very good at it. I'm not by any means saying don't seek help if you have the chance (by all means do!), just... don't worry too hard for now about "what if I have depression?" I hope that this _is_ something passing, for you, because depression suuucks, and I wouldn't wish it on _anyone_.

Keeping busy is good, but make sure you don't overtax yourself, and make double extra sure that you take care of your sleep. I have pretty severe chronic depression, and have had sleep issues since half a forever (I rarely if ever sleep through the whole night, and haven't for approximately 20 years). Recently I got put on a new medication to see if that would help my sleep, and while it's not perfect, it's made my sleep a lot better, and I feel better overall, presumably at least in part as a result of not always being a sleep deprived zombie. If you have animals or family members you feel comfortable touching around, hugs and other positive physical contact are also good, healthy ways of boosting your mood/emotional state.

And look at cute baby animal photos. 
(That's not intended to be dismissive, to be clear. It's half light-hearted, half sincere advice because looking at cute things does seem to do a lot to help my mood, at least. I hope you feel better soon!)


----------



## Rayd (Jun 3, 2021)

i spent all day writing something for this threads return that was several pages long that i can't replicate even if i wanted to. and i come to find out that the place i could have sworn i saved it, it isn't there, and i'm pretty sure it's due to a unauthorized windows update. don't think i've ever been so frustrated in my life. to the point of tears. i documented the topic almost perfectly and i won't be able to do it again.


----------



## Erix (Jun 3, 2021)

Rayd said:


> i spent all day writing something for this threads return that was several pages long that i can't replicate even if i wanted to. and i come to find out that the place i could have sworn i saved it, it isn't there, and i'm pretty sure it's due to a unauthorized windows update. don't think i've ever been so frustrated in my life. to the point of tears. i documented the topic almost perfectly and i won't be able to do it again.


Shit man, sorry to hear that friend. I’m sure it was awesome and would’ve been a very thoughtful post to have read through :c

I know this is a pretty mediocre comment in comparison to what you probably wrote, but I just wanted to say that for your post, at least it was the thought that counted. I’m pretty sure we’re all happy this thread is back. This thread from what I’ve seen has acted as a shoulder for people to lean on, and it’s fuckin great.

Perhaps you can find it in yourself again to summarize what you wrote, I’d be still down to read what you had in store, even if it’s only a bit of it.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 4, 2021)

Rayd said:


> i spent all day writing something for this threads return that was several pages long that i can't replicate even if i wanted to. and i come to find out that the place i could have sworn i saved it, it isn't there, and i'm pretty sure it's due to a unauthorized windows update. don't think i've ever been so frustrated in my life. to the point of tears. i documented the topic almost perfectly and i won't be able to do it again.


Damn, that hurts... I'm getting disproportionately outraged every time I hear about people's work being destroyed by this shit that Microsoft is pushing these days. I mean, people say that Linux can be finicky - and it can - but how is Win10 better if it destroys your work casually, just like that?? Luckily I'm fairly advanced along the lines of removing the M$ crap from my life, already it stays as a secondary system for games only, and with the advancements that Steam is brewing it may become obsolete even there. 

Now, there are programs that can scrub the drives for such files that have gone missing, so not all hope is lost. I can't recommend any particular one off the top of my head as I used such a thing only once and long ago, but I remember it worked. For starters, here's a list: https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000342.htm
It *might* have been Recuva that I used, but honestly I can't recall for sure.

Also, I wanted to say this in the hobbies thread, but this is as good place too: you seem like an interesting person to talk with, feel free to drop me a note any time you wish. Be it about file restoration, interests or anything.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 4, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Damn, that hurts... I'm getting disproportionately outraged every time I hear about people's work being destroyed by this shit that Microsoft is pushing these days. I mean, people say that Linux can be finicky - and it can - but how is Win10 better if it destroys your work casually, just like that?? Luckily I'm fairly advanced along the lines of removing the M$ crap from my life, already it stays as a secondary system for games only, and with the advancements that Steam is brewing it may become obsolete even there.
> 
> Now, there are programs that can scrub the drives for such files that have gone missing, so not all hope is lost. I can't recommend any particular one off the top of my head as I used such a thing only once and long ago, but I remember it worked. For starters, here's a list: https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000342.htm
> It *might* have been Recuva that I used, but honestly I can't recall for sure.
> ...


it's just particularly infuriating how blatant of a problem loss of progress due to automatic updates is, yet they still don't provide any kind of alternative aside from "just turn them off and wait until the artificially made bugs we create ourselves solely to annoy you that didn't exist before frustrate you enough to update windows yourself".  

i've since found the lost content myself and was super relieved. especially after how i felt thinking it was gone forever. though i may wait awhile before posting it here as i was pretty emotional while typing it out, so it's pretty incoherent reading-wise.

thank you, though. i'm glad you think so. i'll think about it, though i've never been the best at initiation


----------



## Rimna (Jun 4, 2021)

Ah, I see the Vent Thread is back.

Here's my vent for the day:
I am dum af.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 4, 2021)

I get that it's convenient for route optimization purposes to use fairly big windows when letting people book delivery. I don't have a problem with that; it's better for the environment and honestly also probably for the drivers. But for the love of all things small and fuzzy, would it fucking kill you to text me on the day of the delivery (when presumably the route optimization has already been worked out) to give me a slightly narrower window than the five hour one that was my option at booking?

Because needing to keep myself available from noon to 5 pm is distinctly unfun. Surely you can give me a 1-2 hour estimate within those 5 hours?

Urgh, privatized postal service. *eyeroll*
(In fairness this particular issue probably would exist regardless, or I'd just have to pick it up at the post office which I don't _really_ mind but was trying to avoid, but they've made so many terrible changes in the last few years that I'm long since fed up with their profit-centric shenanigans and every little thing just ends up being really grating.)


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 4, 2021)

Fucking bollocks.

My system threw a pissy fit, as my NVIDIA GeForce was updating as I was listening to videos on YouTube, as I was playing on my phone while it was updating, and my system didn't like it, it just suddenly shut off my monitor (onto standby mode), then it wouldn't accept any keyboard/mouse input, so had to force a restart.

Fuck you, Windows 10!

@Rimna

Nah, you're not dumb as fuck. Microsoft sure ARE! Bastards!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 4, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Fucking bollocks.
> 
> My system threw a pissy fit, as my NVIDIA GeForce was updating as I was listening to videos on YouTube, as I was playing on my phone while it was updating, and my system didn't like it, it just suddenly shut off my monitor (onto standby mode), then it wouldn't accept any keyboard/mouse input, so had to force a restart.
> 
> Fuck you, Windows 10!



When you update your graphics card it even warns you that your monitor may go black for a bit. I think your hatred for windows is misplaced.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 4, 2021)

Not really, I've had 23 years of using Windows, always had shit with it, and I'm aware, but my system crashed. Even on the 18th of May it had a BSOD which I call bullshit, because one NEVER came up, I do wish they would get rid of that shitty  face, it doesn't really help. The Windows XP-Vista BSOD made more sense.

Ain't here to start a shit storm as I respect people's opinions, but I know for the last 23 years I've had this "curse" with Windows, and Microsoft. I gone through 3 Xbox 360s, two failed due to the 3 RROD (It should of been four, hence the name....), my Elite even spat out a 1 RROD for no reason.

I'm just here to vent. I miss Windows 7... Barely any issues with it, at all.

I'd run Linux, but it doesn't like Windows-based games. Damn you, Linux!

Post Edit:

Oh for fuck's sake, lol. I swear the A.I. in games are getting shittier! The bots in both L4D games are as 'smart' as a bag of fucking hammers, (they just run into a Witch and die, on Expert, but kinda funny watching the corpse ragdoll), while I'm getting hammered by gunfire, (Unreal Tournament 3 Black Edition), and they just either suicide, or they suck. A.I. bots are clueless. Blind bastards, I'm right here!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 4, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Not really, I've had 23 years of using Windows, always hate shit with it, and I'm aware, but my system crashed. Even on the 18th of May it had a BSOD which I call bullshit, because one NEVER came up, I do wish they would get rid of that shitty  face, it doesn't really help. The Windows XP-Vista BSOD made more sense.
> 
> Ain't here to start a shit storm as I respect people's opinions, but I know for the last 23 years I've had this "curse" with Windows, and Microsoft. I gone through 3 Xbox 360s, two failed due to the 3 RROD (It should of been four, hence the name....), my Elite even spat out a 1 RROD for no reason.
> 
> ...



If you're still getting the  of doom, I would recommend downloading Windows updates manually from their website. Most likely means something didn't update properly. If that doesn't help, consider looking into see if your computer parts aren't failing. 

I bought a brand new desktop X amount of years ago, but the assholes selling it lied to me about the specifications I'd asked for. It could run games... for maybe an hour, before crashing.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 4, 2021)

I never feel satisfied with my art. As soon as I find a style, mood or theme I like, I lose interest in it. I think that’s okay, because art’s not for everyone. 

Despite all of this, my mother constantly tells me to pursue art as a career path, even when I’ve told her time and time again that I am primarily a writer and am not particularly confident in my artistic skills. 

To be honest, I am beginning to find most creative communities extremely daunting. I don’t know where to offer commissions. The stories most people seem to look for on SoFurry and FurAffinity are…not my cup of tea. I’ve had to turn down at least four different requests because they made me uncomfortable in one way or another. I don’t think the furry community is the right place for me anymore. I haven’t made any friendships here. I don’t know how to get my writing ‘out there’, or how to find anyone who might be interested in it. I’m losing motivation every day. 

I’m considering moving to FictionPress, Wattpad, AO3 or something like that. Pretty sure the latter does have a bunch of original fiction on it. I wouldn’t know how to advertise comms on any of those sites, though. Maybe I should just start a page on Fiverr. Who knows.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 4, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> I never feel satisfied with my art. As soon as I find a style, mood or theme I like, I lose interest in it. I think that’s okay, because art’s not for everyone.
> 
> Despite all of this, my mother constantly tells me to pursue art as a career path, even when I’ve told her time and time again that I am primarily a writer and am not particularly confident in my artistic skills.
> 
> ...



Have you tried Creative Writing Forums ? It's not perfect, but it was one of the only um... 'active' writing/feedback places I could find. Every other group I found was either behind a paywall of some kind, or it was completely deserted.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 5, 2021)

I have very little motivation to do anything besides the bare minimum and the only passion I seem to get from life is from love. I absolutely dislike my family and have no common ground with them besides blood. Friends feel admittedly like a waste of time because they don't make me feel special or give me anything I feel I want or need. Last time I was in a romantic relationship, I fell in deep and I started to do things like write or draw instead of just try to pass my time as quickly as possible playing videogames mindlessly to distract myself from the pain of existence. That's gone now. I fear that I will forever just be a leech who needs that special sort of love to sustain anything beyond the bare minimum. I really wish it was as simple as "Just do more" and I'll go ahead and do that.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 5, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I have very little motivation to do anything besides the bare minimum and the only passion I seem to get from life is from love. I absolutely dislike my family and have no common ground with them besides blood. Friends feel admittedly like a waste of time because they don't make me feel special or give me anything I feel I want or need. Last time I was in a romantic relationship, I fell in deep and I started to do things like write or draw instead of just try to pass my time as quickly as possible playing videogames mindlessly to distract myself from the pain of existence. That's gone now. I fear that I will forever just be a leech who needs that special sort of love to sustain anything beyond the bare minimum. I really wish it was as simple as "Just do more" and I'll go ahead and do that.



Practice with self-discipline. 

You are lacking in affections yes, and those concerns are more than likely valid, but you need to realize that clinging is the very thing that can push people away. You can't put the responsibility of 'fixing you' on someone else. You need to do that on your own, and while having things to keep you busy can certainly help, it's not the only solution. 

Maybe do some self-exploration? Instead of buying games, pay to experience some kind of new activity or hobby that at least mixes up the routine a bit. Or take up reading some self-help/(healthy) relationship building books? 

If you really lack the will to do anything else and step out into the unknown, invest in some therapy for anxiety?


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Practice with self-discipline.
> 
> You are lacking in affections yes, and those concerns are more than likely valid, but you need to realize that clinging is the very thing that can push people away. You can't put the responsibility of 'fixing you' on someone else. You need to do that on your own, and while having things to keep you busy can certainly help, it's not the only solution.
> 
> ...


Already started therapy very recently. I've done my self exploration with many different hobbies and sports. None seemed to have clicked or stayed with me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 5, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Already started therapy very recently. I've done my self exploration with many different hobbies and sports. None seemed to have clicked or stayed with me.



Hobbies can be kind of expensive to be exploring too, but I hope you can at least find different opportunities/new insight through therapy!


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Hobbies can be kind of expensive to be exploring too, but I hope you can at least find different opportunities/new insight through therapy!


Hopefully. It is still a recent thing and I'm still adjusting to it. And I don't think throwing money at hobbies can do much after trying that a few times.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 5, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Friends feel admittedly like a waste of time because they don't make me feel special or give me anything I feel I want or need. Last time I was in a romantic relationship, I fell in deep and I started to do things like write or draw instead of just try to pass my time as quickly as possible playing videogames mindlessly to distract myself from the pain of existence. That's gone now.


Others have already covered therapy, so I’ll not harp on that point. Something to explore, either on your own or with your therapist, might be what it is that you feel a want/need for that you can’t get out of friendship, and why that is? I’m not phrasing that very well, I’m afraid, and part of that might be that I’m having trouble putting myself in your shoes in that regard, because I have relatively few friends but value them highl 

I know the playing video games to pass time or distract myself all too well, though. In my case, it’s depression that makes arting seem daunting and keeps me from even trying to start. I still play with stories/narratives/worldbuilding in my head, but rarely actually write/type the words out, because words are hard and as long as the story’s just in my head my brain kinda handwaves whatever words I’m currently missing. Do you still have _any_ urge to create, or is that well completely dry? If you want to and just have trouble finding the motivation, it’s worth looking at games that incorporate creativity in some manner.

Also worth considering is what video games give you that friends don’t. You play games to make time pass. What prevents friends from being another way to distract yourself? Is it the dopamine hits from achieving things in the game? Maybe see if you can make friends to play _with_? Ultimately we are social animals, and most of us, even extreme introverts, will in the long term suffer if we get too little human contact. In what form we need it can differ greatly, however.

Love is great, and valuable, but remember that love without friendship stands on a very flimsy foundation. So I’d advise trying to find how friendship can feel meaningful to you. (I literally see my BFF like... maybe every few months, if that, pre-pandemic. I still adore her and enjoy spending hours with her when we do see each other. Not all friendships need to be a daily interaction thing, though it’s probably hard to start one up with the kind of sporadic contact BFF and I have.)


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> If you're still getting the  of doom, I would recommend downloading Windows updates manually from their website. Most likely means something didn't update properly. If that doesn't help, consider looking into see if your computer parts aren't failing.
> 
> I bought a brand new desktop X amount of years ago, but the assholes selling it lied to me about the specifications I'd asked for. It could run games... for maybe an hour, before crashing.



It's not happening as much, but I know half of my OS is corrupted, as certain things don't work, like I try and run personalisation, doesn't work and other shit doesn't. I've tried, I always get an error. Last time I had my OS update, they bricked my MBR to where I had to wait for a system restore to go back days before the patch dropped.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 5, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Others have already covered therapy, so I’ll not harp on that point. Something to explore, either on your own or with your therapist, might be what it is that you feel a want/need for that you can’t get out of friendship, and why that is? I’m not phrasing that very well, I’m afraid, and part of that might be that I’m having trouble putting myself in your shoes in that regard, because I have relatively few friends but value them highly.
> 
> I know the playing video games to pass time or distract myself all too well, though. In my case, it’s depression that makes arting seem daunting and keeps me from even trying to start. I still play with stories/narratives/worldbuilding in my head, but rarely actually write/type the words out, because words are hard and as long as the story’s just in my head my brain kinda handwaves whatever words I’m currently missing. Do you still have _any_ urge to create, or is that well completely dry? If you want to and just have trouble finding the motivation, it’s worth looking at games that incorporate creativity in some manner.
> 
> ...


I think the main issue is feelings. I don't understand them fully. Why do I feel like I want/need this but absolutely hate that? I know exactly why I act the way I do and it's just usually a reaction to the things I feel. I just don't understand the root of the issue. 

My urge to do anything beyond just the bare minimum to stay alive is just gone. All I do is eat, sleep, work, and pass the time as quickly as possible. I don't know what the endgoal for me is in this case. I perhaps just don't want to think about it and hope it just sorta works itself out. 

I tend to dislike friends but I have been told I need to make some. It's not that people are bad, it's just that any time spent with them, I feel like it doesn't make sense. I avoid them at this point because it feels like a drag, and it makes me feel like the days are longer than they need to be. They don't make me feel good, just like games. The main difference is, I can turn off my brain and mindlessly do the same tasks over and over in a videogame to make time go by quicker. Where with friends, I have to put in time and effort into someone. Someone which I know will never develop into anything more and that feels like a waste of time.

I don't know how to find meaning in a friendship. I actually find no meaning in my videogames too. And I certainly find no meaning in my life honestly. It just ties back to my feelings. I don't understand why it acts in such a way. I don't understand why it reacts the ways it does. All I know is that the only time it's been positive historically is when I'm in some kind of romantic relationship. I have no idea why. I wish that wasn't the only case I feel happy in my life. 

TL;DR. I don't understand my feelings. But yet, I am a slave to them. I act in accordance with it to the best of my understanding of myself. And I don't like it, noor do I like how overly reliant I am on romance to sustain any kind of happiness. (I am going to therapy about this.)


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 5, 2021)

Why do they have to put LEDs in everything? Everything doesnt need a light on it to look pretty!

1. It's a waste of energy.
2. They emmit radio interference at certain frequencies.
3. I hate bright things and they annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 5, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> hate bright things and they annoy the hell out of me.


some of those gamer rigs are literally light up a dark room haha


----------



## dastergast (Jun 5, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I think the main issue is feelings. I don't understand them fully. Why do I feel like I want/need this but absolutely hate that? I know exactly why I act the way I do and it's just usually a reaction to the things I feel. I just don't understand the root of the issue.
> 
> My urge to do anything beyond just the bare minimum to stay alive is just gone. All I do is eat, sleep, work, and pass the time as quickly as possible. I don't know what the endgoal for me is in this case. I perhaps just don't want to think about it and hope it just sorta works itself out.
> 
> ...


I don't know you and I have no idea how literal this self-description is, but it sounds like classic
high-functioning autism mixed in with significant depression. 
If these are your true feelings, then you need some serious help now.
This is only going to get worse with time. 
Online interactions are a very poor substitute for the real thing.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 5, 2021)

Man I'm just really tired. All I wanna do is just lie down and relax.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 5, 2021)

XD My motherboard glows, which I find a pain mostly when I want to sleep, sometimes my system will get stuck when shutting down.

I love how Windows doesn't know what caused a hang with Explorer.EXE lmao.

Does this make any sense, or am I guessing that I was right, about my system crashing when GeForce was updating:

"The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x0000003b (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff8024ccb4e80, 0xffff8c08eedfd740, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000."

In other words, it was a grease fucking lightning quick BSOD I didn't see.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 5, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Damn, that hurts... I'm getting disproportionately outraged every time I hear about people's work being destroyed by this shit that Microsoft is pushing these days. I mean, people say that Linux can be finicky - and it can - but how is Win10 better if it destroys your work casually, just like that?? Luckily I'm fairly advanced along the lines of removing the M$ crap from my life, already it stays as a secondary system for games only, and with the advancements that Steam is brewing it may become obsolete even there.
> 
> Now, there are programs that can scrub the drives for such files that have gone missing, so not all hope is lost. I can't recommend any particular one off the top of my head as I used such a thing only once and long ago, but I remember it worked. For starters, here's a list: https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000342.htm
> It *might* have been Recuva that I used, but honestly I can't recall for sure.
> ...


Have long used all three big Operating systems. Windows, Mac, Linux distos ( compatibility reasons, game/music development, work )
The most Stable desktop OS releases have come from Apple.
The best overall OS for serious workstation desktop use in almost every area is Windows.
There are some useful command-line linux only tools ( GNU and non-GNU ) but it makes for a horrid desktop OS.

Windows 10 deleting your work during an update? forced updates in windows 10?
are we talking about the same operating system here lol.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 5, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> XD My motherboard glows, which I find a pain mostly when I want to sleep, sometimes my system will get stuck when shutting down.
> 
> I love how Windows doesn't know what caused a hang with Explorer.EXE lmao.
> 
> ...


Uhh... It's very hard to diagnose such things just by description, but it sounds like a total system reinstall, from scratch, would be recommended. Also the frequency of BSODs is suspicious, it really might be a hardware component failing. Aside from that, if Win10 _really_ doesn't work for you at all even after reinstalling - how about trying to get Win 7 (or 8 if your computer is too new for 7) and installing it alongside Win10, to see if it works better? Yes I know, Win7 is outdated and unsupported and 8 is quirky, but if 10 just fails to work properly, maybe it's worth experimenting a little.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 5, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Man I'm just really tired. All I wanna do is just lie down and relax.


sleeping is good for rejuvenation of the MOJO.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 5, 2021)

I Don't even want to know what hardware configuration, cracked program/game trojan crypto-miners, or registry settings are causing the issue.
Dude, just back up your data at least three times on external hard drives ( they are pretty cheap ) and have a pristine clean image of microsoft in case
a reinstall is needed. You can use windows 10 indefinitely unregistered. For the older versions you will need a disk ( yes, cracked versions exist online if you like having problems to fix ). A brand new backup laptop is a must.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 5, 2021)

dastergast said:


> I don't know you and I have no idea how literal this self-description is, but it sounds like classic
> high-functioning autism mixed in with significant depression.
> If these are your true feelings, then you need some serious help now.
> This is only going to get worse with time.
> Online interactions are a very poor substitute for the real thing.


You somehow hit the nail on the head with the diagnosis. Wow. And I did say I am getting therapy for help. It's still a fairly recent thing because I can afford it now.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 5, 2021)

Good to hear. Wish you the best. Have worked with autistic kids and adults in a previous job as a full time carer.
Eventually one gets a second-sense feel for the kind of things people with different conditions say or do.
Have a nice day sir!


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 5, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Uhh... It's very hard to diagnose such things just by description, but it sounds like a total system reinstall, from scratch, would be recommended. Also the frequency of BSODs is suspicious, it really might be a hardware component failing. Aside from that, if Win10 _really_ doesn't work for you at all even after reinstalling - how about trying to get Win 7 (or 8 if your computer is too new for 7) and installing it alongside Win10, to see if it works better? Yes I know, Win7 is outdated and unsupported and 8 is quirky, but if 10 just fails to work properly, maybe it's worth experimenting a little.


Ugh, I've tried 8 and 8.1 and they were shit. My old Dell laptop is Windows 7, but the CMOS is dying, and it wouldn't handle 90% of my games as a lot of them are quite demanding. I have a custom made rig, and truthfully, I fucking hate it. I don't know shit about building computers, but I wish I did. I can't because of my autism, and the fact I cannot understand numerics (money, time, maths, etc, as I suffered brain damage at birth), so I can't build one myself as much I'd LOVE to.

I do own 2 gaming laptops, one is MSI Gaming G Force and one's called ZooStorm, but both are kept away in case my main PC here dies, or suffers a major clusterfuck. Considering MicroFucks discontinued support for Windows 7, it would be a fucking clusterfuck, mostly with how the lack of support. They should of just stayed with Windows 7 because they barely went wrong with it, unlike 8/8.1 which is more an iPhone-type OS to me, rather than a actual OS.

Until this virus fucks off, and I can get money in, I can't do much but hope the piece of shit doesn't die on me, without backing up a lot of my shit, worst of my data is Guild Wars 1 and 2 because the .dat file they have, and my Minecraft stuff. Haven't given my PC the "Hammer Treatment" yet, that's on hold until it REALLY does need a good ol' bashing.


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 6, 2021)

I saw someone with a really cool artstyle AND THEY DRAW FUCKING CUB ART EW WHY


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 6, 2021)

cringebirdad said:


> I saw someone with a really cool artstyle AND THEY DRAW FUCKING CUB ART EW WHY


You realize cub accounts for baby Animal right? Do you not like baby animals?

I mean, it's okay if you don't. But it's be surprising given the furry fandom is about animals in the first place. XD

Puppies and kittens are adorable. Maybe not on some other art styles but definitely the real thing. UuU


----------



## Attaman (Jun 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You realize cub accounts for baby Animal right? Do you not like baby animals?


I'm going to presume this is a joke-post and not, uh...

Not what it comes off a lot like.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 6, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I'm going to presume this is a joke-post and not, uh...
> 
> Not what it comes off a lot like.


???
Are you assuming cub art and cub porn art are the same thing? I'm confused.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> ???
> Are you assuming cub art and cub porn art are the same thing? I'm confused.


Usually, when somebody goes "Oh gods cub art, bleach bleach!", they have a very specific meaning. And said meaning is not "Oh, like kittens playing with a ball of yarn?" There _*is*_ often spherical objects involved, but of a less workplace (and sanity) appropriate nature.

Also I am 110% on-board with people presuming the worst by default on the subject matter as, well, the potential to be disappointed if you're wrong in assuming the worst is _infinitesimally smaller _than if you assume the best and are wrong. In the first case you're missing out on "Hang In There" poster material. In the worst case... I'm not saying your hard drive / browsing history _definitely_ is evidence that can be used against you in court, but I'm not saying it _can't_ or _won't be_ either.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 6, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Usually, when somebody goes "Oh gods cub art, bleach bleach!", they have a very specific meaning. And said meaning is not "Oh, like kittens playing with a ball of yarn?" There _*is*_ often spherical objects involved, but of a less workplace (and sanity) appropriate nature.
> 
> Also I am 110% on-board with people presuming the worst by default on the subject matter as, well, the potential to be disappointed if you're wrong in assuming the worst is _infinitesimally smaller _than if you assume the best and are wrong. In the first case you're missing out on "Hang In There" poster material. In the worst case... I'm not saying your hard drive / browsing history _definitely_ is evidence that can be used against you in court, but I'm not saying it _can't_ or _won't be_ either.



Well it sucks that no one can seem to remember anything about me cause if you did you'd know I wasn't supporting child pornography OR cub pornography. :/ 

Sometimes it's better to ask for context instead of jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Well it sucks that no one can seem to remember anything about me


My point wasn't accusatory, it was that responding to a user coming in here going "My eyes!" with "What's wrong with cub?" is hopefully a joke. As otherwise it comes off a little flippant at best, and at worst a "Live and let live" for a subject matter that many people feel rather strongly about.

Now, to be fair, me responding in this way without knowing the artist in question _also _makes me come off a bit flippant / knee-jerk, but see above clarification of "I'm fine with presuming the worst when hearing in a vacuum '[x] posts cub' as it's done a lot for my mind and web cache".


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 6, 2021)

I find it so much easier nowadays to practically tell people who tell me how I should think and what to say to fuck off rather than trying to make justifications just to protect myself and my character. You'll never be happy constantly pleasing the demands of others, who are usually terrible controlling and assumptive people that probably don't give a fuck about you in the first place. I'm happier in one aspect, knowing I'm a human being, and that nobody can really change me, no matter how fucked up and collective-thinking this world gets, and I wish I knew this so many years ago instead of trying to keep shitty friendships, or look good for others.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 6, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Ugh, I've tried 8 and 8.1 and they were shit. My old Dell laptop is Windows 7, but the CMOS is dying, and it wouldn't handle 90% of my games as a lot of them are quite demanding. I have a custom made rig, and truthfully, I fucking hate it. I don't know shit about building computers, but I wish I did. I can't because of my autism, and the fact I cannot understand numerics (money, time, maths, etc, as I suffered brain damage at birth), so I can't build one myself as much I'd LOVE to.
> 
> I do own 2 gaming laptops, one is MSI Gaming G Force and one's called ZooStorm, but both are kept away in case my main PC here dies, or suffers a major clusterfuck. Considering MicroFucks discontinued support for Windows 7, it would be a fucking clusterfuck, mostly with how the lack of support. They should of just stayed with Windows 7 because they barely went wrong with it, unlike 8/8.1 which is more an iPhone-type OS to me, rather than a actual OS.
> 
> Until this virus fucks off, and I can get money in, I can't do much but hope the piece of shit doesn't die on me, without backing up a lot of my shit, worst of my data is Guild Wars 1 and 2 because the .dat file they have, and my Minecraft stuff. Haven't given my PC the "Hammer Treatment" yet, that's on hold until it REALLY does need a good ol' bashing.


Alright, then it's most likely a hardware problem there, not the fault of Windows itself. Totally make sure to backup the stuff (and do it repeatedly from time to time), there are many ways. The best is to get an external drive, they're not too expensive and give a lot of "bang for the buck" when it comes to the capacity. If that's not a option, pendrives are big enough nowadays for a limited backup. Also online solutions are free, Google Drive, Dropbox, things like that. 

Next time when you're getting a new rig, totally try to get someone really knowledgeable to help you. The numerics can be tricky and overwhelming for someone inexperienced, regardless if with autism or not.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 6, 2021)

Believe me, I cant do a damn thing with numbers, at all. It's just alien to me.

I do wish the British weather would make up it's damn mind. First it was humid,  now it's cloudy... Damn the summer time.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 6, 2021)

2 + 2 = 4 -1 = 3 QUICK MAFS


----------



## ben909 (Jun 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> 2 + 2 = 4 -1 = 3 QUICK MAFS


-1 again makes it 2


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 6, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Believe me, I cant do a damn thing with numbers, at all. It's just alien to me.
> 
> I do wish the British weather would make up it's damn mind. First it was humid,  now it's cloudy... Damn the summer time.


I'm in Liverpool, it's too bloody hot

Just wanna go back to winter at my parent's in Scotland smh


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 6, 2021)

I hate it when I can't sleep properly when my bedroom is hot as hell. Even with 4 fans running.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 6, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I'm in Liverpool, it's too bloody hot
> 
> Just wanna go back to winter at my parent's in Scotland smh


I'd happily fuck off to Scotland, my cousin and I both hate the heat, so we'll be happy in the cold.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 6, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> XD My motherboard glows, which I find a pain mostly when I want to sleep, sometimes my system will get stuck when shutting down.
> 
> I love how Windows doesn't know what caused a hang with Explorer.EXE lmao.
> 
> ...



A lot of them will let you turn off the motherboard leds in the BIOS options. Sadly the same can't be said for the fans.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 6, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> A lot of them will let you turn off the motherboard leds in the BIOS options. Sadly the same can't be said for the fans.


Yeah, I dare piss about with it in case it gets bitchy at me, hahaha.

Ugh, I hate getting headaches...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 6, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Yeah, I dare piss about with it in case it gets bitchy at me, hahaha.
> 
> Ugh, I hate getting headaches...


*patpats*

Sorry about that *Gves water and sungglasses*


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 6, 2021)

I’m super apprehensive about staying in the fandom. FurAffinity isn’t the right site for me and neither are DeviantArt and SoFurry. 
I don’t know what to do. I feel lonely and have practically nobody to talk to within the furry fandom, while others seemed so much more welcoming for me. 
After I finish my current commissions, I don’t see any point in posting my stories on furry websites anymore.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 6, 2021)

Shouldn’t have even thought I stood a chance of getting any decent amount of watchers when I write primarily SFW stuff.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 6, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> I’m super apprehensive about staying in the fandom. FurAffinity isn’t the right site for me and neither are DeviantArt and SoFurry.
> I don’t know what to do. I feel lonely and have practically nobody to talk to within the furry fandom, while others seemed so much more welcoming for me.
> After I finish my current commissions, I don’t see any point in posting my stories on furry websites anymore.



Well
If you want some blunt criticism, read on.
If not, then pretend this never happened and enjoy your day. XD 



Spoiler



Your page doesn't present much, as in, there isn't a lot to view or read. You literally only have one small page of submissions, which consist of mixed mediums. Some made by you, some not. After a whole year of being active on the site, it's not a whole lot. I don't think you've put out enough to have viewers even get a feel for you or your style. 

Most of your story submissions are commissions, which probably means it's geared towards what the commissioner wants. I've peeked at your site where you have the first chapter posted, but that's all there is. It almost feels like we're expected to know more about you, without you actually taking the time to explain or describe it to us. 

People don't like to make the extra click. I'm not saying get rid of the site to your link, but definitely make sure to upload all/any of your later installments. 

One common thing I've noticed in your writing is that there's very little description on the characters involved. A lot of telling instead of showing. From what I'm getting in the first dozen lines of every character introduced is almost all thought or dialogue with very little indication on what we're actually supposed to be seeing. Every line is pretty much a thought, and almost every thought is a line. I personally find 1'st and present tense to be unlikeable because most people just decide everything and expect you to know exactly what to imagine, or the scenario is something that conflicts with you, and immediately ruins the immersion.

I'm not saying you shouldn't quit FA, but I feel like even just keeping the extra platform to dump it on and hope for comments isn't a terrible idea. I do that with deviantart all the time. XD 

Sorry if this gives you anxiety.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Well
> If you want some blunt criticism, read on.
> If not, then pretend this never happened and enjoy your day. XD
> 
> ...


Thank you. It’s much appreciated. Don’t worry about the anxiety part haha, I’m 100% okay with criticism and that kind of thing. Not everyone’s going to have the same experience or feel the same way reading a story and that’s the beauty of writing.
To be honest, I don’t really know _when_ I should include descriptions of appearance, which is something I should definitely work on. This is especially the case for short stories, or something that’s meant to be within a certain word limit. I dislike dumping tons of information about how a character looks, personally, though maybe I should like, write a general description of them beforehand and then spread it through different parts of the story.
Sorry for the long rambling reply lol. I’m just always looking for methods to improve and you’ve really helped me here.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 7, 2021)

Not much of a vent anymore but something I felt like speaking out.

I am really disappointed with the way that FAF has developed. Whenever I decide to come onto the site these days with a glimmer of hope for interesting thread. I can only spot either spam of forum games.
What does not help either is hug boxing and staff taking sides instead of being just.

I have had some good time here ages ago but I doubt this will return. People change and so did I. When I have joined, I was full of hope and the ambition.

Ambition stayed yet my hope was replaced by bitterness. One can guess why.

Anyway, for those that I have interacted with before? It was mostly fun and would not mind doing it again. Those that I did not? I wish we met before.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *patpats*
> 
> Sorry about that *Gves water and sungglasses*


Thanks, being a Type 1 diabetic and the heat, really don't mix well. It's been mostly humid here, but it's killing my sleeping... I'm tired all the time.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Thanks, being a Type 1 diabetic and the heat, really don't mix well. It's been mostly humid here, but it's killing my sleeping... I'm tired all the time.


Im very sorry about that. Just take your time :3


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm trying, haha. The heat just sucks.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I'm trying, haha. The heat just sucks.


*Blows on you*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2021)

I hate it when @ssaannttoo blows on other furries. I get jealous.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I hate it when @ssaannttoo blows on other furries. I get jealous.


*Rolls my eyes and blows on you too*

Such a baby xD


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Rolls my eyes and blows on you too*
> 
> Such a baby xD


Wow, what about me?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I'm trying, haha. The heat just sucks.


Oh god. Glad I finally bought a damn fan. I can't stand the heat. 

On-topic though..

I was hoping people had finally stopped pandering/treating me differently(note: as if I am less capable, have less individual advocacy) because of my Autism, but someone just HAD to break the record.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Wow, what about me?


*deep breath, starting to get faint*

*Blows*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *deep breath, starting to get faint*
> 
> *Blows*


*blows into ear*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 7, 2021)

Tooth ache. Horrible tooth ache. I couldn't even sleep it was so darn bad.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

im very sorry about that Nexus, I assume going to the Dentist is the best plan of attack.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> im very sorry about that Nexus, I assume going to the Dentist is the best plan of attack.


Way ahead of you


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Way ahead of you


Just ice and take some Advil. Nothing else can really be done. Im sorry


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Tooth ache. Horrible tooth ache. I couldn't even sleep it was so darn bad.



Now you know how my legs feel.
And I've already been to the leg dentist dozens of times.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Just ice and take some Advil. Nothing else can really be done. Im sorry



Ice cream!


----------



## PhoxSpark (Jun 7, 2021)

Well... My dad is divorcing... Again.

I live with my father and he's been on a relation with my now future ex-stepmom for like 9 years. I've never get along with her, but we learned to tolerate ourselves with the years. She always had the last word and all of his problems were worse than whatever I had to say, I really hated her sometimes.

This Thursday early (6-7AM), I was waken up by a very heated up argument downstairs. Didn't listen to what they were saying, but that morning I asked my dad "what happened?" at which he answered me "just clarifying things". The next days, they were calling lawyers and getting ready for the divorce, and I don't even know why!

To be fair, I hoped for their rupture in the past... But with their real rupture on the horizon, suddenly there will be a lot of people that I will never see again... All my stepbrothers and their relates will be out of my life forever and that just makes me really sad. I know I could still maintain contact with them, but I'm too different from them and I know for a fact that with time, even if I try to be in contact (and knowing the way I am), our relation will just fade...

And then, there is my dad. My dad is a "I don't have feelings" kind of boomer. But I know he have them. When I saw him around the house these days, he acts like if nothing is happening, but lately I barely see him on the house, he just eats and goes to work/bed. I can tell he's not having a good time with all of this and I cannot imagine what made him take this decision.

I was a bit "I don't careish", but I feel like it's really affecting me. I'm having real nightmares, I think slower than usual, I almost don't go out of my room and I have a sensation of sadness over my shoulders all the time... And I can't do anything about it! I'm nobody to speak over who my father should love, and I will respect always his choose.

And lastly, suddenly we will turn from a picturesque alternative family (with my stepbrother and stepsister living here) to an empty big house for just me and my father. I feel bad for feeling like this is bad, but I'm a bit scared of that future scenario. I love my dad and I don't want him to feel bad or heartbroken, but I'm very worried of what he can turn into within some months single... His character will change for sure and I fear it changes for worse.

Anyway, I just needed to throw up this out of my head.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 7, 2021)

I can't stand my chronic tremor. It gets so bad that sometimes I can't draw anything at all. And it affects my right hand more than my left hand, which is odd.


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 7, 2021)

im a fucking burden im the worst everyone just wants me to fucking die


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

PhoxSpark said:


> Well... My dad is divorcing... Again.
> 
> I live with my father and he's been on a relation with my now future ex-stepmom for like 9 years. I've never get along with her, but we learned to tolerate ourselves with the years. She always had the last word and all of his problems were worse than whatever I had to say, I really hated her sometimes.
> 
> ...


Im so sorry about all of that, while Im lucky yo never have gone through a divorce with my parents, I can understand the strain you'd be on. And while its unfair that it is forced upon you because of two adults. But you can get through this. A large change in your life is always hard, but just like any other it becomes easier with time.

*Hugs you tightly*

Im always here to talk with you if you'd like dear. We gotta take care of one another.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I can't stand my chronic tremor. It gets so bad that sometimes I can't draw anything at all. And it affects my right hand more than my left hand, which is odd.


Im not a doctor so there isn't much else I can say about it, talking to a neurologist may help. *Hugs* Im sorry you gotta deal with that though, you're such a sweet person.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

cringebirdad said:


> im a fucking burden im the worst everyone just wants me to fucking die


I feel like that pretty much all the time. I say something wrong or I just am stupid. But people keep telling me im not, and that they dont. And so I will do the same for you. I dont hate you, and I would be saddened if you left us. *hugs*


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2021)

PhoxSpark said:


> Well... My dad is divorcing... Again.
> 
> I live with my father and he's been on a relation with my now future ex-stepmom for like 9 years. I've never get along with her, but we learned to tolerate ourselves with the years. She always had the last word and all of his problems were worse than whatever I had to say, I really hated her sometimes.
> 
> ...


*gives you a strong hug*
Very sorry to hear that buddy, i hope things turn out good in the end


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im not a doctor so there isn't much else I can say about it, talking to a neurologist may help. *Hugs* Im sorry you gotta deal with that though, you're such a sweet person.


Thank you, friend *hugs back*
It's ok. I know what my tremor is from, it's caused by anxiety and PTSD.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2021)

FlatulentDeerboi said:


> do it you piece of shit


WOW thats uncalled for


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2021)

FlatulentDeerboi said:


> CringeBird you better end it or everyone will be upset at you


DUDE!  Thats just awfull!! What kind of mean spirited jerk would kick around a person when he is already down??


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 7, 2021)

FlatulentDeerboi said:


> do it you piece of shit


ive tried. ive tried but i fail like i always do


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 7, 2021)

lenago said:


> DUDE!  Thats just awfull!! What kind of mean spirited jerk would kick around a person when he is already down??


id correct pronouns but honestly i dont deserve to be treated as anything other than trash


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2021)

FlatulentDeerboi said:


> He called me annoying and shit


SO? i just don't go around telling people to kill themselfs for that!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Alright, everybody here needs to take a second and breathe. Tensions are flaring and we all just need a moment.

Now, asking somebody to kill themselves is wrong, and despite how they treated you it is no way to act. Please never ever do that again.

Second, talking about anybody in a demeaning light is a very poor thing to do, and it would be best if we all stayed positive.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Alright, everybody here needs to take a second and breathe. Tensions are flaring and we all just need a moment.
> 
> Now, asking somebody to kill themselves is wrong, and despite how they treated you it is no way to act. Please never ever do that again.
> 
> Second, talking about anybody in a demeaning light is a very poor thing to do, and it would be best if we all stayed positive.


Agreed again


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

FlatulentDeerboi said:


> @cringebirdad faggot


Okay, listen you need to stop right now. This isn't a threat, im just saying if you wish to leave here with any dignity you need to stop.


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 7, 2021)

jesus fucking christ what have i started


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2021)

FlatulentDeerboi said:


> I'm just saying the faggot with pronouns should kill himself


Please dont say that, that is just really awfull thing to say, you are not being a better person here, in fact the only person you are really hurting is yourself


----------



## Erix (Jun 7, 2021)

FlatulentDeerboi said:


> SHUT UP FAGGOT


Bro the fuck is wrong with you, who do you think you are asshole, waltzing in here thinking ur hot shit and telling people to go end themselves and insulting them. Go fuck yourself elsewhere


----------



## Erix (Jun 7, 2021)

FlatulentDeerboi said:


> You're the one fucking yourself fag


Is that the only thing you can say? What a broken record, “fag this, fag that” what an absolute child. Go back to whatever dumpster you decided to crawl out of here today, cuz no one wants your negative havin ass around here


----------



## PhoxSpark (Jun 7, 2021)

I reported him, hopefully will be banned soon. Feels like a dirty troll.


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 7, 2021)

FlatulentDeerboi said:


> You're the one fucking yourself fag


Homie that's really cringe.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

I think the best thing to do at the moment is to let things lie, and not make matters worse.


----------



## Erix (Jun 7, 2021)

Dam people like that srsly piss me off. Idc if u trollin or not, u gotta have sum MESSED UP personality if you gonna actually troll people about killin themselves in a vent thread where we all talk about our emotional problems and are srs about some of the shit we sayin here.

Cuz what happens if some of these people take ur words to heart? Like fr tho?

you got me fuckin sick


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 7, 2021)

Lot of pain in damaged wisdom teeth also causing soreness, in teeth, in jaw, salivary glands, and referred pain up to sides of head.


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 7, 2021)

i tried to make my own thread and he fucking followed me


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 7, 2021)

PhoxSpark said:


> Well... My dad is divorcing... Again.
> 
> I live with my father and he's been on a relation with my now future ex-stepmom for like 9 years. I've never get along with her, but we learned to tolerate ourselves with the years. She always had the last word and all of his problems were worse than whatever I had to say, I really hated her sometimes.
> 
> ...



Things might seem rough right now but that doesn't mean it will always be like this.
Emptying a house also means there will be opportunities to fill it again.

I know it's not fair to ask of you when the moment is still fresh, but try to be strong. I'm not saying you need to be a therapist to your dad, or bend over backwards for him, but try to show subtle ways to say 'I'm still here and I care about you' that doesn't directly tread onto his 'emotionless boomerisms'. Like prepping his morning beverage or something like that, surprising him, small stuff like that. I'm mostly saying this not to dismiss your own wants/needs but because there's a good chance this stubborn man is gonna need it, and this is assuming you're on good/desirable terms with him. If not, and he is despicable, then of course just ignore what I said.

If you ever wanna vent to someone about a dysfunctional family/divorce, I don't mind reading!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Lot of pain in damaged wisdom teeth also causing soreness, in teeth, in jaw, salivary glands, and referred pain up to sides of head.


Wisdom teeth suckn*From what I heard*

I have one coming in actually! Im a big boy. But, yeah *Hugs* Sorry you're not doing so well.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 7, 2021)

FlatulentDeerboi said:


> do it you piece of shit


bro what the fuck


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 7, 2021)

Just wanted to say my tooth ache is gone now, thanks to this antibiotic I got.

I hope everyone else here finds helpful solutions to their current issues in life right now, whatever they are.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 7, 2021)

PhoxSpark said:


> I reported him, hopefully will be banned soon. Feels like a dirty troll.


Reported too, should be resolved


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Just wanted to say my tooth ache is gone now, thanks to this antibiotic I got.
> 
> I hope everyone else here finds helpful solutions to their current issues in life right now, whatever they are.


Ohh thats good to hear pal, you went to the dentist to check that?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 7, 2021)

lenago said:


> Ohh thats good to hear pal, you went to the dentist to check that?


I called her on the phone and she prescribed me a medicine that should work wonders ^^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Just wanted to say my tooth ache is gone now, thanks to this antibiotic I got.
> 
> I hope everyone else here finds helpful solutions to their current issues in life right now, whatever they are.


Thats good :3

but go to dentist >:3


----------



## Punji (Jun 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats good :3
> 
> but go to dentist >:3


Soon he'll be back to vent about a wallet ache instead!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Punji said:


> Soon he'll be back to vent about a wallet ache instead!


That is the unfortunates of the health system xD


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I called her on the phone and she prescribed me a medicine that should work wonders ^^


Still best go to the dentist bud, nip the problem by the bud


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Just wanted to say my tooth ache is gone now, thanks to this antibiotic I got.
> 
> I hope everyone else here finds helpful solutions to their current issues in life right now, whatever they are.


Think manuka honey may help?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2021)

Flatulent deer is why we can't have nice things, like the vent thread.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Flatulent deer is why we can't have nice things, like the vent thread.


Unfortunately so ;w;

But hopefully we can keep it longer.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2021)

So frustrating. 

I don't particularly like going to the doctor in the first place. I will if I need to, but I'd rather not. 
I have been actively avoiding/postponing seeing a doctor for most issues during the pandemic. Because, yanno, pandemic. Don't want to take up doctors' time when people are sick; don't want to hang out in places where people go when they're sick; would like to avoid seeing people whose job it is to see sick people all day; would prefer the option of being able to bring boyfriend. 

So _of course_ an issue I've been trying to manage on my own until after I can get my COVID shots (opening to ages 45+ in my region, now, who knows when they'll be down to 36), has flared up to where it's just not tenable to wait. At least it's after health care workers got their shots, so that's better than nothing, but ARGH! Can my damn body not wait another few months after waiting this long?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 8, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> So frustrating.
> 
> I don't particularly like going to the doctor in the first place. I will if I need to, but I'd rather not.
> I have been actively avoiding/postponing seeing a doctor for most issues during the pandemic. Because, yanno, pandemic. Don't want to take up doctors' time when people are sick; don't want to hang out in places where people go when they're sick; would like to avoid seeing people whose job it is to see sick people all day; would prefer the option of being able to bring boyfriend.
> ...


Your health is something that is very important as well as comfort, if existing is bad enough to the point where you can't do either you should go see professionals. While yes, there are risks involved getting yourself taken care of is very important. And there are things to do to decrease the likelihood of getting it. Wearing masks, social distancing, Hell when I went to the hospital I took a shower just to be sure. Gotta take care of yourself, even if it doesn't seem like fun.


----------



## PhoxSpark (Jun 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Things might seem rough right now but that doesn't mean it will always be like this.
> Emptying a house also means there will be opportunities to fill it again.
> 
> I know it's not fair to ask of you when the moment is still fresh, but try to be strong. I'm not saying you need to be a therapist to your dad, or bend over backwards for him, but try to show subtle ways to say 'I'm still here and I care about you' that doesn't directly tread onto his 'emotionless boomerisms'. Like prepping his morning beverage or something like that, surprising him, small stuff like that. I'm mostly saying this not to dismiss your own wants/needs but because there's a good chance this stubborn man is gonna need it, and this is assuming you're on good/desirable terms with him. If not, and he is despicable, then of course just ignore what I said.
> ...


Today I've talked to my father while eating and I feel a lot better. He told me his reasons and I understand a bit more his decision. He obviously don't like the situation, but he feels like it will be better in the end and I respect his decision. Also I offered myself for anything I could do to help, so he don't have to care for the house (or any other kind of trouble) by himself.
Thank you for your words, they really helped a lot.



lenago said:


> *gives you a strong hug*
> Very sorry to hear that buddy, i hope things turn out good in the end





ssaannttoo said:


> Im so sorry about all of that, while Im lucky yo never have gone through a divorce with my parents, I can understand the strain you'd be on. And while its unfair that it is forced upon you because of two adults. But you can get through this. A large change in your life is always hard, but just like any other it becomes easier with time.
> 
> *Hugs you tightly*
> 
> Im always here to talk with you if you'd like dear. We gotta take care of one another.


I'll hug all of you! Thank you for reading my dramas, I'm feeling a lot better. I actually think that things can turn good in the end. I'm still sad for the situation but I'll for sure move along from this.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

PhoxSpark said:


> Today I've talked to my father while eating and I feel a lot better. He told me his reasons and I understand a bit more his decision. He obviously don't like the situation, but he feels like it will be better in the end and I respect his decision. Also I offered myself for anything I could do to help, so he don't have to care for the house (or any other kind of trouble) by himself.
> Thank you for your words, they really helped a lot.
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime pal.
Never lose heart, and keep up hope that things will get better in the end
Hang in there bud


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Your health is something that is very important as well as comfort, if existing is bad enough to the point where you can't do either you should go see professionals. While yes, there are risks involved getting yourself taken care of is very important. And there are things to do to decrease the likelihood of getting it. Wearing masks, social distancing, Hell when I went to the hospital I took a shower just to be sure. Gotta take care of yourself, even if it doesn't seem like fun.


Oh, absolutely. I went today (lucky timing!) and the doctor wrote a script (well, hopefully, pharmacy hadn’t received it when I went in so I may have to check back on that one if it doesn’t come in by tomorrow morning), so that’ll hopefully take care of the issue. I’m just miffed that it got worse so that I couldn’t wait until I’ve had my shots.

(Boyfriend and I have been very cautious, in part in response to seeing how many people aren’t cautious at all, so any in-person interaction becomes a risk assessment. We’re also down to doing groceries every 1.5-2 weeks most of the time.)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 8, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oh, absolutely. I went today (lucky timing!) and the doctor wrote a script (well, hopefully, pharmacy hadn’t received it when I went in so I may have to check back on that one if it doesn’t come in by tomorrow morning), so that’ll hopefully take care of the issue. I’m just miffed that it got worse so that I couldn’t wait until I’ve had my shots.
> 
> (Boyfriend and I have been very cautious, in part in response to seeing how many people aren’t cautious at all, so any in-person interaction becomes a risk assessment. We’re also down to doing groceries every 1.5-2 weeks most of the time.)


I see, we've been very cut off as well (Luckily we're vaccinated) But still gotta make sure everything is working properly.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 8, 2021)

*AAAAAAA I CAN'T TAKE THE HEAT ANYMORE I HATE SUMMER BRING BACK WINTER

MY PHONE SAYS IT'S ONLY 23°C WTF 

I JUST WANNA GO BACK TO THE -10-10 RANGE WE GOT THROUGH WINTER*


----------



## PhoxSpark (Jun 8, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> *AAAAAAA I CAN'T TAKE THE HEAT ANYMORE I HATE SUMMER BRING BACK WINTER
> 
> MY PHONE SAYS IT'S ONLY 23°C WTF
> 
> I JUST WANNA GO BACK TO THE -10-10 RANGE WE GOT THROUGH WINTER*


i'm at 30ºC in my room ;n;

and we're just starting...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 8, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> *AAAAAAA I CAN'T TAKE THE HEAT ANYMORE I HATE SUMMER BRING BACK WINTER
> 
> MY PHONE SAYS IT'S ONLY 23°C WTF
> 
> I JUST WANNA GO BACK TO THE -10-10 RANGE WE GOT THROUGH WINTER*


*Sighs before blowing on you as well*


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm gonna use this thread again because most of my friends are cis/straight and my age, and I feel like I could benefit from getting advice from other LGBT individuals with more life experience than me.

It's only recently occurred to me that I will likely be disowned by the majority of my family once they find out I'm trans if I end up pursuing medical transition (my family is extremely conservative and not LGBT-friendly, DEFINITELY not trans-friendly), and it's a really depressing and frightening thought. I'll be on my own with possibly nobody to help me, maybe even with no warning if i'm outed rather than me choosing to come out myself. What exactly do I do in situations such as this? Should I avoid being close with my family so the day I have to say goodbye hurts less? Are there any recommendations on what I should prepare for or where I should go when that time comes?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 8, 2021)

My entire life feels like a genuine punishment, always something knocking the smile off my face.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 8, 2021)

Why am I paranoid as shit all the time bro what the hell?


----------



## Punji (Jun 8, 2021)

My workplace is always too cold. I'm cold for the entire day, just sitting at my desk for 8.5 hours being slightly below temperature. I'm wearing a T-shirt with a button-down and two light jackets over top and I'm still a little cold at times. I sometimes have to wear gloves too to protect my icy hold hands.

And they gave me a desk fan?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 8, 2021)

Why do I feel so so lonely when I got loving friends and a nice family that supports me


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I'm gonna use this thread again because most of my friends are cis/straight and my age, and I feel like I could benefit from getting advice from other LGBT individuals with more life experience than me.
> 
> It's only recently occurred to me that I will likely be disowned by the majority of my family once they find out I'm trans if I end up pursuing medical transition (my family is extremely conservative and not LGBT-friendly, DEFINITELY not trans-friendly), and it's a really depressing and frightening thought. I'll be on my own with possibly nobody to help me, maybe even with no warning if i'm outed rather than me choosing to come out myself. What exactly do I do in situations such as this? Should I avoid being close with my family so the day I have to say goodbye hurts less? Are there any recommendations on what I should prepare for or where I should go when that time comes?



I would definitely google to see if there aren't any resources in your area to help you with this. Social groups, LGBTQ friendly communities, etc.

In general though, I would research and see if your area doesn't offer financial assistance or shelters, any kind of assistance programs that might be around, before making this leap. It might be a bit scary but you could look into finding out locals that would be willing to support you until you can get back onto your own feet.

I don't think you should distance yourself, especially if you enjoy their company. Maybe that awesome relationship is what makes them realize what an ass they've been this whole time? I feel like there's a chance you might end up distancing yourself from at least one person that doesn't actually give a darn that doesn't care what you do with your body.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 8, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> Why do I feel so so lonely when I got loving friends and a nice family that supports me


I feel the same way


----------



## Attaman (Jun 8, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I'm gonna use this thread again because most of my friends are cis/straight and my age, and I feel like I could benefit from getting advice from other LGBT individuals with more life experience than me.
> 
> It's only recently occurred to me that I will likely be disowned by the majority of my family once they find out I'm trans if I end up pursuing medical transition (my family is extremely conservative and not LGBT-friendly, DEFINITELY not trans-friendly), and it's a really depressing and frightening thought. I'll be on my own with possibly nobody to help me, maybe even with no warning if i'm outed rather than me choosing to come out myself. What exactly do I do in situations such as this? Should I avoid being close with my family so the day I have to say goodbye hurts less? Are there any recommendations on what I should prepare for or where I should go when that time comes?


On top of @TyraWadman 's generally good advice (that said, _do_ be careful if you think family might be watching internet usage: Nothing like searching up "Local trans-supporting shelters" to _immediately_ get questions), I will note that it can be difficult to predict exactly _how_ family will react because there's two parts to it.

There's the first, immediate reaction. Then there's the one weeks, months, potentially even _years_ afterwards. Often times it can be this second one that truly hits the hardest. Having a support group for _both_ can be enormously helpful. That said, this _also_ makes it hard to truly give long-term suggestions as...

Well: Coming out is complicated. Some will start off bad and get worse over time. Some will start off bad, slowly... _think_ they are being better, but really just be less vicious about the first stage (Not wanting to mend ties with _you_, but with the "you" that exists in their head). Some genuinely will change for the better. You cannot guarantee any of these for anyone, no matter how likely one may or may not seem at first glance.

This is why support tends to be so helpful. Having control of the situation so _you_ can decide when you want to share it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I'm gonna use this thread again because most of my friends are cis/straight and my age, and I feel like I could benefit from getting advice from other LGBT individuals with more life experience than me.
> 
> It's only recently occurred to me that I will likely be disowned by the majority of my family once they find out I'm trans if I end up pursuing medical transition (my family is extremely conservative and not LGBT-friendly, DEFINITELY not trans-friendly), and it's a really depressing and frightening thought. I'll be on my own with possibly nobody to help me, maybe even with no warning if i'm outed rather than me choosing to come out myself. What exactly do I do in situations such as this? Should I avoid being close with my family so the day I have to say goodbye hurts less? Are there any recommendations on what I should prepare for or where I should go when that time comes?


While there isn't really a perfect answer for this, your family should be somebody you confide your secrets with because there is a level of trust nobody else has. I think you should keep being with them until you're older and you have the ability to take care of yourself before telling them if you're really worried about it. But this entire situation is a very sensitive one, and you gotta be able to look out for yourself.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> *AAAAAAA I CAN'T TAKE THE HEAT ANYMORE I HATE SUMMER BRING BACK WINTER
> 
> MY PHONE SAYS IT'S ONLY 23°C WTF
> 
> I JUST WANNA GO BACK TO THE -10-10 RANGE WE GOT THROUGH WINTER*



I-I can't _stand_ it anymore, either! I can't stand this fucking _DISTGUSTING_ Summer weather anymore!!

Even wearing the thinnest clothing I have, I'm STILL hot as hell! All windows are open, 4 fans running, it's STILL TOO FUCKING HOT!!

I can't even sleep at night, either! The humid air is so suffocating! Even now, it feels hard to breathe, I'd happily sleep outside if I could, the cool air is fucking gorgeous! If I had a proper back garden, I'd prop up a tent, and make sure the front has netting to stop the bugs, and happily sleep in the lovely cool air! If I could hibernate until Autumn/Winter, I WOULD at the drop of a hat! This rate, I'll have to have a shower every night before I go to bed, in order to release the disgusting heat within me, just so I'm nice and cool, so I can actually sleep!

My sleeping pattern is so fucked, even during the day I'm tired but I'm too hot to even nap...

The humid air at night is like, suffocating mega fold!

Plus I'm super pissed off I can't continue my project of Sprites VS. Statues because of this disgusting heatwave! I cannot focus, it's driving me insane! More Winter, less Summer! Plus I'm super allergic to sunlight, so I have to cover up my windows with like shower curtain-type cloth because of my skin condition! To hell with the heat!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 9, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I-I can't _stand_ it anymore, either! I can't stand this fucking _DISTGUSTING_ Summer weather anymore!!
> 
> Even wearing the thinnest clothing I have, I'm STILL hot as hell! All windows are open, 4 fans running, it's STILL TOO FUCKING HOT!!
> 
> ...


You have my sympathies! Boyfriend and I have discussed possibly getting me something like this thing if the heat gets bad this summer: https://www.zooplus.se/shop/hund/hundbaddar_korgar/kylfilta/917244
Is that something you might be able to do to keep yourself more comfortable?


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

i really dont like the heat... *cries in floridian*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 9, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> You have my sympathies! Boyfriend and I have discussed possibly getting me something like this thing if the heat gets bad this summer: https://www.zooplus.se/shop/hund/hundbaddar_korgar/kylfilta/917244
> Is that something you might be able to do to keep yourself more comfortable?


I have this huge free-standing aircon unit for if it gets really bad. The main issue is that it's so fucking noisy that it really is a last resort.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 9, 2021)

We can't win. Q_Q


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 9, 2021)

I wiah I didn't have depression and anxiety


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 9, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> i really dont like the heat... *cries in floridian*


i feel ya. and when it's not hot outside, fuckin' palmetto bugs are getting into your house at night. why did florida get cursed with the worst roach in existence? WHOSE IDEA WAS IT TO MAKE A ROACH THAT SPRAYED LIKE A SKUNK??


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> i feel ya. and when it's not hot outside, fuckin' palmetto bugs are getting into your house at night. why did florida get cursed with the worst roach in existence? WHOSE IDEA WAS IT TO MAKE A ROACH THAT SPRAYED LIKE A SKUNK??


AND THEYRE TERRIFYING! one time, i was sitting on my bed and i feel a tickle under my leg.... you can guess what that was... ;wwwwwwwwwwww;


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 9, 2021)

I live in NY, but it is literally boiling hot outside. You think living near Canada means cooler weather, right? Wrong! And I used to love summer too. Nighttime bonfires, BBQs, my summer birthday, swimming at the city beach, waterparks; it's not the same when I can't even go outside without feeling like my skin is being fried off of my body. I had to walk two blocks to the store, which used to be fine during the summer. But it was horrible this time. It felt like I was in a giant sauna.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 9, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> AND THEYRE TERRIFYING! one time, i was sitting on my bed and i feel a tickle under my leg.... you can guess what that was... ;wwwwwwwwwwww;


Fuck that, I would of bolted out the room and grab a weapon! Roaches are fucking nasty, I used to have them kept going in/out of an air event I had above my bed, it was so awful, plus they don't bloody die easy, either! Nya! Nasty!

If even a slight touch of sun touches my skin, it'll turn red quickly, and then I'm in risk of breaking out into a nasty rash, that the itching is torture, it can take hours for it to stop, plus it's spreading even more all over. FML!


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Fuck that, I would of bolted out the room and grab a weapon! Roaches are fucking nasty, I used to have them kept going in/out of an air event I had above my bed, it was so awful, plus they don't bloody die easy, either! Nya! Nasty!
> 
> If even a slight touch of sun touches my skin, it'll turn red quickly, and then I'm in risk of breaking out into a nasty rash, that the itching is torture, it can take hours for it to stop, plus it's spreading even more all over. FML!


i have dyshidrotic eczema, so i feel your pain.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 9, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> i feel ya. and when it's not hot outside, fuckin' palmetto bugs are getting into your house at night. why did florida get cursed with the worst roach in existence? WHOSE IDEA WAS IT TO MAKE A ROACH THAT SPRAYED LIKE A SKUNK??


Texas has them, too. And it's Texas so they're the size of housecats. 

That being said, Florida has a wonderfully horrid range of scary insects. North Carolina doesn't tend to have the giant roaches but there are these really creepy things that look like they belong in a cave. And apparently they can bite. They move *so* fast...


Spoiler


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 9, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Texas has them, too. And it's Texas so they're the size of housecats.
> 
> That being said, Florida has a wonderfully horrid range of scary insects. North Carolina doesn't tend to have the giant roaches but there are these really creepy things that look like they belong in a cave. And apparently they can bite. They move *so* fast...
> 
> ...


Bleh! Fucking nasty!! I suffer from keratosis pilaris, and rosacea of the face, plus the KP has spread further, where before it was just on my arms and legs, now it's spread to my chest, my scalp, it spreading like wildfire on my right arm, not so nuts on my left arm, it's already on my legs, I think it's slowly spreading to my face, and my back.

It's still so fucking hot here, feels like I'm boiling to death....


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 9, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Texas has them, too. And it's Texas so they're the size of housecats.
> 
> That being said, Florida has a wonderfully horrid range of scary insects. North Carolina doesn't tend to have the giant roaches but there are these really creepy things that look like they belong in a cave. And apparently they can bite. They move *so* fast...
> 
> ...


Ah yes. The thing that used to be in every apartment I rented in Ontario.

They like to hide in the darkness. I have black hair. One morning I woke up with one of these dudes just clinging to the wall staring where my head was resting. Any closer and he could have given me a kiss Goodnight.

Your easiest defense against these dudes is just turning on a light. They'll run. Just make sure they don't try to hide in your shadow. XD


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 9, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Bleh! Fucking nasty!! I suffer from keratosis pilaris, and rosacea of the face, plus the KP has spread further, where before it was just on my arms and legs, now it's spread to my chest, my scalp, it spreading like wildfire on my right arm, not so nuts on my left arm, it's already on my legs, I think it's slowly spreading to my face, and my back.
> 
> It's still so fucking hot here, feels like I'm boiling to death....


mmm yes, the condition lovingly nicknamed "Chicken Skin." I greatly enjoyed reading how this condition 'normally clears up on its own by the time of reaching adulthood' when I was younger, being given that poisonous false hope.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 9, 2021)

Haha, light up the house with enough lights to get it out.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 9, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I feel the same way


*hugs*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 9, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> Why do I feel so so lonely when I got loving friends and a nice family that supports me


I'm sorry to hear that. I can try helping you with the loneliness, cause I had to experience it and not just once.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 9, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> mmm yes, the condition lovingly nicknamed "Chicken Skin." I greatly enjoyed reading how this condition 'normally clears up on its own by the time of reaching adulthood' when I was younger, being given that poisonous false hope.


Yeah, they often talk a lot of bullshit, because I was actually born with it, but it didn't fully happen until I turned 20, that was when shit hit the fan, for me. I'm almost 33, and the condition still drives me batshit.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 9, 2021)

Erix said:


> Dam people like that srsly piss me off. Idc if u trollin or not, u gotta have sum MESSED UP personality if you gonna actually troll people about killin themselves in a vent thread where we all talk about our emotional problems and are srs about some of the shit we sayin here.
> 
> Cuz what happens if some of these people take ur words to heart? Like fr tho?
> 
> you got me fuckin sick


people refused to draw free fart fetish art of his OC


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 9, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> *hugs*


Thank you...

*hugs back*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

So there's this anonymous roleplay group I'm a part of. I've been in their crew for years now and I wanted to propose a Star Wars roleplay, whelp no they wanted to do some anime school slice of life crap and when I objected they were jerks to me. My problem is that I don't like regurgitating a show and my idea was to use Star Wars with the Sonic fandom. I hate low key roleplays where I am forced into mediocrity.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 9, 2021)

I hated when people would try and force me or my roleplaying characters to do things, that I'm neither not into, nor like, to where I just gave up. I don't like a lot of shit, but seriously, trying to force me to do things I hate in real life, let alone a RP does piss me off.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I hated when people would try and force me or my roleplaying characters to do things, that I'm neither not into, nor like, to where I just gave up. I don't like a lot of shit, but seriously, trying to force me to do things I hate in real life, let alone a RP does piss me off.



Me too, I mostly play villains so I hate having to nerf my characters.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 9, 2021)

Just left a discord arguing that you can't be racist to whites, not jokingly but there actually serious. Not gonna go further than that.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Just left a discord arguing that you can't be racist to whites, not jokingly but there actually serious. Not gonna go further than that.


Sorry about that. Racism can be felt by everybody, depending on where you are. and while Minorities in america (And most of the world) Are treated poorly, everybody should be treated equally. Not by bringing others down, but by raising them up.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Just left a discord arguing that you can't be racist to whites, not jokingly but there actually serious. Not gonna go further than that.



Prejudice is universal.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 9, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Sorry about that. Racism can be felt by everybody, depending on where you are. and while Minorities in america (And most of the world) Are treated poorly, everybody should be treated equally. Not by bringing others down, but by raising them up.


Thanks It was a semi okay chat till two cringy tankies came in to spout actual hate no different to what black folk get. After that I was fuck this I'm so done and nuked that server since those two sounded very thick to be quite honest.

One even replied to me with "Who care" and went on how totally okay because we did bad things like 150+ years ago as with no clue how immature that sounds.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Thanks It was a semi okay chat till two cringy tankies came in to spout actual hate no different to what black folk get. After that I was fuck this I'm so done and nuked that server since those two sounded very thick to be quite honest.
> 
> One even replied to me with "Who care" and went on how totally okay because we did bad things like 150+ years ago as with no clue how immature that sounds.


Well its very important to remember there are still hate groups now, and while yes there isn't institutionalized slavery now (In the US) there is still salvery around the world, AND there is still hate towards Minority (The attack on the Capitol evidence of such). WE just need to stay ever vigilant towards threats on everybody's civil rights.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 9, 2021)

WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!?
WALK A MILE IN SOMEONE ELSE'S SHOES!
OR DON'T!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!?
> WALK A MILE IN SOMEONE ELSE'S SHOES!
> OR DON'T!


Walking is hard ;w;

There was this article that talked about education, and how people are taught to think one way and not to think critically, and I think we can all take a page from that to become better people. not just in the way of race relations, but on not being dummy.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 9, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Walking is hard ;w;
> 
> There was this article that talked about education, and how people are taught to think one way and not to think critically, and I think we can all take a page from that to become better people. not just in the way of race relations, but on not being dummy.



Learning to think for one's self is far more important than learning lists of facts!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Learning to think for one's self is far more important than learning lists of facts!



College would like to have a word with you on that.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 9, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!?
> WALK A MILE IN SOMEONE ELSE'S SHOES!
> OR DON'T!



YOUR SHOES SMELL BAD
DON'T PUNISH THE WORLD LIKE THIS


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 9, 2021)

Yeah, it's really annoying when people try and force their "likes" or "kinks" on someone else who doesn't like the same as them, or just feels uncomfortable about it, it drives me crazy... Or when people try and "take charge" of your character, like seriously, NO.

Off to my bed, my head feels like it'll explode... Fuck this humid air.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> College would like to have a word with you on that.



I am more than fully aware of that. I have over 200 credit hours.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> YOUR SHOES SMELL BAD
> DON'T PUNISH THE WORLD LIKE THIS


 I SPEND MORE ON SOCKS THAN ANY OTHER CLOTHING ITEM.
WHAT I MEAN IS, I HAPPEN TO HAVE AMAZINGLY FRESH SHOES.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I am more than fully aware of that. I have over 200 credit hours.



I'm in the STEM fields, and even then I have to put up with crap that could be easily taught to me and then just moved on.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm in the STEM fields, and even then I have to put up with crap that could be easily taught to me and then just moved on.



It is almost criminal that a student should be forced to pay thousands of dollars to jump through hoops just to meet arbitrary degree requirements. I believe one should be allowed to test out of ANY class that is based on a standardized curriculum.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> It is almost criminal that a student should be forced to pay thousands of dollars to jump through hoops just to meet arbitrary degree requirements. I believe one should be allowed to test out of ANY class that is based on a standardized curriculum.



Like the college cares about your education, most professors haven't ever even took proper training to teach.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Like the college cares about your education, most professors haven't ever even took proper training to teach.



I think I would be a good online professor.
*copy & paste course curriculum*
*insert canned comments*
*go on vacation for the rest of the week*
*grade papers from my phone*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 9, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I think I would be a good online professor.
> *copy & paste course curriculum*
> *insert canned comments*
> *go on vacation for the rest of the week*
> *grade papers from my phone*


Student: "Good morning professor. How are you doing today?"

You: "It's in the syllabus"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Student: "Good morning professor. How are you doing today?"
> 
> You: "It's in the syllabus"



And when it's NOT in the syllabus is the issue.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 9, 2021)

Have you ever just thought 'wow how great would it be to be involved with some kind of accident that didn't do serious harm to me, but was still considered enough to be excused from work'? 

Its been one of those life's.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 10, 2021)

Therapy homework is hard. Wow. I hate homework but this is harder than writing a college paper. I'd rather have my peer reviewed sources in a 10 page argumentative essay coupled with a whole presentation.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 10, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Therapy homework is hard. Wow. I hate homework but this is harder than writing a college paper. I'd rather have my peer reviewed sources in a 10 page argumentative essay coupled with a whole presentation.


I hear you there, and you 200% have my sympathy. The worst I've had was probably being asked to think about (and make a list of) the things my mental illness has robbed me of. I did it, but I was an absolute wreck for it, and I don't really think it did me any favors.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 10, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I hear you there, and you 200% have my sympathy. The worst I've had was probably being asked to think about (and make a list of) the things my mental illness has robbed me of. I did it, but I was an absolute wreck for it, and I don't really think it did me any favors.


That's rough. I had a simple prompt and I keep breaking down over it. It makes me wonder if I skipped a few grades of therapy class or something.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 10, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> That's rough. I had a simple prompt and I keep breaking down over it. It makes me wonder if I skipped a few grades of therapy class or something.


I can understand that it may feel like you missed something. "I should be able to do this, why am I not managing?" is something I know I struggle with a lot. It's okay to feel that therapy homework is overwhelming. All you can do is the best you can, and if that best isn't a "full answer," it's okay to tell your therapist it was all you managed to do because it's having X and Y effect on you. Just because it feels like a simple prompt at a glance doesn't mean answering it is as straightforward as your brain is telling you it is. Your therapist probably expected it to be at least a little bit difficult (because, in general, therapy _is_ hard).


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 10, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I can understand that it may feel like you missed something. "I should be able to do this, why am I not managing?" is something I know I struggle with a lot. It's okay to feel that therapy homework is overwhelming. All you can do is the best you can, and if that best isn't a "full answer," it's okay to tell your therapist it was all you managed to do because it's having X and Y effect on you. Just because it feels like a simple prompt at a glance doesn't mean answering it is as straightforward as your brain is telling you it is. Your therapist probably expected it to be at least a little bit difficult (because, in general, therapy _is_ hard).


if I wanted to pay money for a hard time, I may as well go back to college. That is an attempt at humor. But yeah, it's hard. It feels like poking straight at my weakpoint.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 10, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> if I wanted to pay money for a hard time, I may as well go back to college. That is an attempt at humor. But yeah, it's hard. It feels like poking straight at my weakpoint.


That's always rough. Just try to be as kind to yourself as you can about struggling with it. You got this!


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 10, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> That's always rough. Just try to be as kind to yourself as you can about struggling with it. You got this!


Thank you for the support.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I think I would be a good online professor.
> *copy & paste course curriculum*
> *insert canned comments*
> *go on vacation for the rest of the week*
> *grade papers from my phone*



Incidentally, I provide tuition to undergraduate students. The amount of time I put in to designing work for them, and critiquing their efforts, I'm basically losing money by doing it. 
I kinda feel I have to put the extra mile in for them since they're all stuck at home avoiding the virus, though.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 10, 2021)

I got bad news about my dog and it’s really made me depressed. His kidneys are failing (and one has a mass) and the doctor thinks he has about 6 months. Maybe a year if we are lucky.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 10, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I got bad news about my dog and it’s really made me depressed. His kidneys are failing (and one has a mass) and the doctor thinks he has about 6 months. Maybe a year if we are lucky.


Oh no; I'm so sorry! That sucks! I got news earlier this year (on my birthday >.<) that my cats' kidneys are going downhill, but at least they should have a good few years on them still on a renal diet. That's so sad! Give your pupper lots of love and make lots of happy memories with him!


----------



## uwuellis (Jun 10, 2021)

I woke up later than I wanted to and dat make me angy >w< *squawk*.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 10, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I got bad news about my dog and it’s really made me depressed. His kidneys are failing (and one has a mass) and the doctor thinks he has about 6 months. Maybe a year if we are lucky.


I know this painful feeling all too well. Like what mungo said,  it’s important you give him as much love and attention as you can, and make his last years as comfortable and happy as possible.


----------



## Erix (Jun 10, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I got bad news about my dog and it’s really made me depressed. His kidneys are failing (and one has a mass) and the doctor thinks he has about 6 months. Maybe a year if we are lucky.


Sorry to hear that Kuro, that must’ve been so tough to hear :c

I can’t understand to the full extent how that must feel as I’ve never had a full long-term pet before, but I’d imagine it’s like losing a good friend which is never a nice sight to see.

I hate and love this one quote a lot, I think it was from Dr. Seuss: “don’t be sad it’s gone, smile because it happened” or something along those lines. It’s sad that you know they’ll be going away soon, but at least you know now and don’t have to be as hurt if they were to leave out of the blue. At least you’ve gone and had a great experience with them, as I’m guessing that your feelings toward the whole situation is a reflection of how much you cared for your pet.

I hope for the remainder of your pets’ days, you make sure to give em lots of love and care, tho I’m sure you already are.

Take care, stay strong, and give your pet a few smiles yeah?


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 11, 2021)

Erix said:


> Sorry to hear that Kuro, that must’ve been so tough to hear :c
> 
> I can’t understand to the full extent how that must feel as I’ve never had a full long-term pet before, but I’d imagine it’s like losing a good friend which is never a nice sight to see.
> 
> ...


It's never easy, I've been down that route almost half my life, with my cats. It's hard losing a family member after so long, I've been in the same paws, but always know you gave him the best life possible, that he'll know how loved he is. Be safe, and take care, Kuro.

I really wish the British weather would make up it's fucking mind, already. One moment it's lovely and cool with a beautiful breeze, then it warms up, but cools down again... I hate UK Summers.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 11, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> It's never easy, I've been down that route almost half my life, with my cats. It's hard losing a family member after so long, I've been in the same paws, but always know you gave him the best life possible, that he'll know how loved he is. Be safe, and take care, Kuro.
> 
> I really wish the British weather would make up it's fucking mind, already. One moment it's lovely and cool with a beautiful breeze, then it warms up, but cools down again... I hate UK Summers.


It's been quite cool this morning and I am LOVING IT


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 11, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> It's been quite cool this morning and I am LOVING IT


Same, the breeze that comes through is a blessing. Shame it won't stay like it, as we're in a shitty Summer month... I wish I was born in the Winter, not Summer.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 11, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Same, the breeze that comes through is a blessing. Shame it won't stay like it, as we're in a shitty Summer month... I wish I was born in the Winter, not Summer.


My birthday is at the very tail end of Summer (Early September). It's usually cooled down enough by then. Last year to celebrate I went to visit St Abbs - it's a small, picturesque fishing town an hour east of my parent's house. They filmed Thor's depression scenes in Avengers: Endgame there.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 11, 2021)

Mine's in July, I was originally due in October, but I came 3 months early due to complications.

Super hate artist's block, can't seem to know WHAT I want to do.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 11, 2021)

Ever had salty coffee? had water cut for 36 hours because they're doing construction work downstairs and forgot to put it back on after they left; I saved any water I could to help with this. Including a pot of water I had boiled for lunch the day before but ended up not using. But I did salt it. Then this water somehow got into the coffee pot due to morning logic. And voilà.
It wasn't undrinkable, probably due to morning logic. But it did taste pretty bad.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 11, 2021)

Seeing family members who were once conservative and functional, and worked as a unit, changing their ideology and creating friction and disorder amongst relatives and such really fucking kills me. I'm glad I'm some of the few people in my family who can think without much social media influence.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 11, 2021)

Sounds pretty nasty, I hate waaaay too sweet coffee, as I've not touched sugar in a long time, it makes my stomach turn a dozen times. I do like strong coffee but not black.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Seeing family members who were once conservative and functional, and worked as a unit, changing their ideology and creating friction and disorder amongst relatives and such really fucking kills me. I'm glad I'm some of the few people in my family who can think without much social media influence.


Sadly, this is the influence of social media where people clearly cannot think for their fucking selves. I wish social media would fuck off if I'm honest, nothing but drama and bullshit.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 11, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Sadly, this is the influence of social media where people clearly cannot think for their fucking selves. I wish social media would fuck off if I'm honest, nothing but drama and bullshit.


15 years ago and more, there was some degree of order in my family, then society changed and so did my family's way of thinking, and many people I used to talk to for the matter. It really is like a new cult, in the sense that it leads people to believe that it's completely good for them, but dismantles different parts of their very nature and fundamental being through little changes and indoctrination.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Seeing family members who were once conservative and functional, and worked as a unit, changing their ideology and creating friction and disorder amongst relatives and such really fucking kills me. I'm glad I'm some of the few people in my family who can think without much social media influence.


Why bring up politics in this thread again?



Frank Gulotta said:


> Ever had salty coffee? had water cut for 36 hours because they're doing construction work downstairs and forgot to put it back on after they left; I saved any water I could to help with this. Including a pot of water I had boiled for lunch the day before but ended up not using. But I did salt it. Then this water somehow got into the coffee pot due to morning logic. And voilà.
> It wasn't undrinkable, probably due to morning logic. But it did taste pretty bad.



I reckon salt in Coffee is probably a thing in the Netherlands. They'll put salt in licorice there.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Why bring up politics in this thread again?


This is a vent thread, when something affects you a lot, especially within a topic that is hard to avoid, I believe I can word it in some way possible without bringing that very word up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> This is a vent thread, when something affects you a lot, especially within a topic that is hard to avoid, I believe I can word it in some way possible without bringing that very word up.



The internet has corrupted my once innocent and well-functioning, pure conservative family. 

....what has happened to them is terrible. 

There is no redemption for what they have become. There is no hope. They cannot go back. 





They've become...




They're become...





*Furries*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I reckon salt in Coffee is probably a thing in the Netherlands. They'll put salt in licorice there.


Salt licorice is awesomesauce tho.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 11, 2021)

I've got some of that Djungelvrål in the cupboard. Wish It was easier to get some of more niche salt licorice.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 11, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> I've got some of that Djungelvrål in the cupboard. Wish It was easier to get some of more niche salt licorice.



Omg I love salted licorice. So hard to find it.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 11, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Omg I love salted licorice. So hard to find it.


Yeah, same here not as keen on the chocolate versions since it drowns out the licorice flavour. Even like the dandelion & burdock soda we have in Scotland that tastes like licorice sweets.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 11, 2021)

My phone fell down into my brothers sofa. It somehow went deep inside the thing. We had to dissect the sofa to get it out because it was practically inside like it got absorbed in the fabric.

Who builds furniture like this?


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 11, 2021)

We have a couch that has that same problem It very annoying.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 11, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> We have a couch that has that same problem It very annoying.


I regret having it on vibrate when I lost it too. We kept struggling to find where it was located, cause the couch was so screwed up in design that it kept moving to new spots somehow. 7 missed calls when I found it, covered in dust and possibly crumbs.

I suggested burning the whole couch, but it's my brothers, so he gets to decide the things fate.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 11, 2021)

XD Hahaha, sounds like the couch was another dimension shit, I've lost so much shit over the years, as I do believe in another dimension, I'm weird, I know.

Reminds me of the days my late brother would toss the old PCs we had out his bedroom window, we had a few Windows 95/98 PCs, hell he even tossed out the dead printers and monitors, fun times. I wouldn't of minded, but when it was winter, he'd fuck off indoors and leave me to clear up HIS mess!

Having a mental fight with arist's block, is like trying to take down a brick wall with a rusty nail.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 11, 2021)

I. MISS. MY. CAT.

Why did my mom have to give him away TwT


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 11, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I. MISS. MY. CAT.
> 
> Why did my mom have to give him away TwT


Wha? Why would she do that? That's cruel.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 11, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Wha? Why would she do that? That's cruel.


She wanted to move to be with her boyfriend (who she left a year after and moved back to the city she left) because she was being evicted. But, my uncle offered to let her move in with my cat. But after she decided to be with her bf instead, my uncle said no to taking care of my cat. I lived in a supported apartment program and they don't allow pets; not even emotional support pets with a note (I asked). I asked many people to help me, but they all said no. My mom ended up having to give him to this older lady who's other cat recently passed away of old age.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 11, 2021)

I haven't worked at my part time job in over a month and I'm still getting pay subs and work emails. And I thought taking a week for them to respond to my resignation email was bad. 

Anyways, speaking of social media. Anyone else notice that the more selfies a couple posts together the closer they are to breaking up?


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 11, 2021)

@quoting_mungo @Nexus Cabler @Erix @RagingHuntress 

Thank you all so much for your response and support.

This isn't my first rodeo with this kind of thing... I had a Bichon who lived to be over 18 years old. (18!!). That dog was magical, I swear... this was a time before the internet and when things weren't widely known.. like "don't feed your dog chocolate." We used to give him chocolate ice cream all the time. And a few times, someone left out a chocolate bar and he ate the whole thing. He was attacked by a monster of a German Shepard dog and the bite was 2cm from puncturing something vital. He also had his stomach flip, which required surgery. When he was a puppy, he got lost in the large city of Houston, was found and returned. Years later, he was left by my grandmother by accident at a bank. Luckily, he had his tag on with our phone number. Then, on his last Christmas when he was blind, deaf, and didn't move much, he decided to wander out the front door and travel down the main road. We spent hours in the dark in the rain looking for him, and the cops were called on us who ended up helping us find him. (Someone had picked him up to take home to get cleaned).

I got him when I was 5 in first grade. He was my best friend and I had him all through college, when I was up working on projects at 3am he was there keeping me company. That Bichon died in my arms a month after I graduated college. I always feel like he was like "Okay, I did my job. I got you through it all. I can let you go now." 

This dog I have now is barely 8 and I just thought I would have more time with him, like I did with Max. 

But yes. I have been, and will continue to give him more and more snuggles, cuddles, healthy treats, walks, kisses, take even more pictures, and try to mentally document all the precious moments. Which, really, is probably what we all should do all through life with everything we care about. The day-to-day just tends to get in the way, doesn't it?


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 11, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> She wanted to move to be with her boyfriend (who she left a year after and moved back to the city she left) because she was being evicted. But, my uncle offered to let her move in with my cat. But after she decided to be with her bf instead, my uncle said no to taking care of my cat. I lived in a supported apartment program and they don't allow pets; not even emotional support pets with a note (I asked). I asked many people to help me, but they all said no. My mom ended up having to give him to this older lady who's other cat recently passed away of old age.


That is major bullshit and unfair. Seriously support/help pets should be allowed, mostly for those who have medical conditions that could be fatal without medical intervention, I hope you'll get back on your paws, Kitty.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 11, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> That is major bullshit and unfair. Seriously support/help pets should be allowed, mostly for those who have medical conditions that could be fatal without medical intervention, I hope you'll get back on your paws, Kitty.


Thank you
My mom doesn't have contact with her, and even if she did, I can't get him back. So, when I move in a few months, I am planning on going to the local SPCA to adopt an adult cat, preferably older because they get adopted less than younger cats. I really would like a cat, because I have anxiety and related issues. Cats have always made me feel so much better and feel so happy.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 11, 2021)

I would feel, that. I don't think I ever felt as irredeemably foolish, as I had in the past, two months. I could not come to terms about how stupid I felt, making that relationships thread, then me having a break up not long after. I think that hit my pride quite badly, my self confidence at this juncture is still kind of shot. I feel very naive and foolish, spent a lot of time just feeling bad for myself. Feeling mopey and unappreciated. I don't think the latter is warranted, but it's been hard to not feel that way.

I often wonder if it was simply because my flaws were to great to bear, that I was just, a bit too much. I don't know, but it's eating me up inside. I'm considerably more sensitive than I let on. I've been crumbling from the inside, feeling rather hollow at times. I'm not sure what to do. It's been a slow recovery so far, the progress coming in very small increments. I see how I was, not long ago. I guess I wonder if or when I'll return to how I was before all this happened.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I would feel, that. I don't think I ever felt as irredeemably foolish, as I had in the past, two months. I could not come to terms about how stupid I felt, making that relationships thread, then me having a break up not long after. I think that hit my pride quite badly, my self confidence at this juncture is still kind of shot. I feel very naive and foolish, spent a lot of time just feeling bad for myself. Feeling mopey and unappreciated. I don't think the latter is warranted, but it's been hard to not feel that way.
> 
> I often wonder if it was simply because my flaws were to great to bear, that I was just, a bit too much. I don't know, but it's eating me up inside. I'm considerably more sensitive than I let on. I've been crumbling from the inside, feeling rather hollow at times. I'm not sure what to do. It's been a slow recovery so far, the progress coming in very small increments. I see how I was, not long ago. I guess I wonder if or when I'll return to how I was before all this happened.


*hugs you super tightly*

Break ups are rough, being vulnerable to somebody to be in a relationship is hard, but having those two together makes it even harder. To care for one is to be so vulnerable that you two are one. If you get with somebody you care about that break up is hard, and its easy to feel like you're not worth it. I feel like that alll the time, not good enough, not able to do what I need, I think people should hate me, but they dont seem too. You just have to keep being your awesome charming self and somebody who is good enough for you will come along, I know it doesn't seem like that now, but there is somebody out there for you, somebody just as awesome and quirky that gets along with you and you two complete one another. Welove  ya friend to bits *Smooch*


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *hugs you super tightly*
> 
> Break ups are rough, being vulnerable to somebody to be in a relationship is hard, but having those two together makes it even harder. To care for one is to be so vulnerable that you two are one. If you get with somebody you care about that break up is hard, and its easy to feel like you're not worth it. I feel like that alll the time, not good enough, not able to do what I need, I think people should hate me, but they dont seem too. You just have to keep being your awesome charming self and somebody who is good enough for you will come along, I know it doesn't seem like that now, but there is somebody out there for you, somebody just as awesome and quirky that gets along with you and you two complete one another. Welove  ya friend to bits *Smooch*


*hugs* Thank you Ssaanttoo, that's awfully kind of you. Thanks for being so supportive. It's nice to get such glowing positivity. Hard not to appreciate how upbeat you are.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> *hugs* Thank you Ssaanttoo, that's awfully kind of you. Thanks for being so supportive. It's nice to get such glowing positivity. Hard not to appreciate how upbeat you are.


I certainly try my best. But anything for you lovely peoples, you're a great person, even if you cant see it right now. Anything for you :3

*Hugs again*

Go get em tiger!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 11, 2021)

Big changes are coming...

Should I:

1. Take a job offer: "money is not a problem", "you can run this place", etc.

Or

B. Finish my BS degree and continue towards PhD, and work part time but basically be broke as shit.


Side notes...
In scenario 1, I instantly get a lightly used WRX and a new Yamaha MT-07.

In scenario B, I keep my old ass Jeep and get a similarly old ass Honda VT750.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 12, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Thank you
> My mom doesn't have contact with her, and even if she did, I can't get him back. So, when I move in a few months, I am planning on going to the local SPCA to adopt an adult cat, preferably older because they get adopted less than younger cats. I really would like a cat, because I have anxiety and related issues. Cats have always made me feel so much better and feel so happy.


Sorry but your mom does sound a bit entitled for that stunt. 

Good on you, Kitty! Wishing you all the best in the future, hon. Best wishes.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 12, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Big changes are coming...
> 
> Should I:
> 
> ...


I mean getting money is important, but also having a fulfilled life is important as well. TO me those cars mean nothing xD I have no idea what is better or worse or what is more one's style. But also getting a higher education can lead to more money in the end (Which is the goal of any job and education).
Life is made up of a lot of decisions the come together to make us by the time we die, and so long as we are happy with who we are at that last moment we can be whole :3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I mean getting money is important, but also having a fulfilled life is important as well. TO me those cars mean nothing xD I have no idea what is better or worse or what is more one's style. But also getting a higher education can lead to more money in the end (Which is the goal of any job and education).
> Life is made up of a lot of decisions the come together to make us by the time we die, and so long as we are happy with who we are at that last moment we can be whole :3



Cars mean nothing, but motorcycles ... Mmm ... Yeah, I'm pretty much over material possessions, but I do like to have fun. I wanna go fast!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 12, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Cars mean nothing, but motorcycles ... Mmm ... Yeah, I'm pretty much over material possessions, but I do like to have fun. I wanna go fast!


Im more a granny, nice and slow, something with a lot of material to break my fall. But finding what you like is important as well. TO me the best option is forgo the cars, try and work part time and get at least your BS.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im more a granny, nice and slow, something with a lot of material to break my fall. But finding what you like is important as well. TO me the best option is forgo the cars, try and work part time and get at least your BS.



But that job offer ... I could be shop foreman.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 12, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> But that job offer ... I could be shop foreman.


I dont know what that does. If you're really interested in it, go for it! But you also have to imagine where it can lead. What comes after shop forman? How far can you go? If you had a PHD where could you go? Your starting position may be low, but at some point you can be a lead researcher or a head doctor or something. Its tempting right now to go to something high, but where would you be 10 years down the line?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I dont know what that does. If you're really interested in it, go for it! But you also have to imagine where it can lead. What comes after shop forman? How far can you go? If you had a PHD where could you go? Your starting position may be low, but at some point you can be a lead researcher or a head doctor or something. Its tempting right now to go to something high, but where would you be 10 years down the line?



Yeah, it's 10 years down the line... I would still be the shop foreman. That's it. Or, I could be Dr. Broof. Just call me Doctor.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 12, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Yeah, it's 10 years down the line... I would still be the shop foreman. That's it. Or, I could be Dr. Broof. Just call me Doctor.


So Shop foreman has little growth, and I think being stagnant is never fun, nothing changes, as where if you get a degree and go down a different path you'll have more options open to yourself, so you can grow and develop your career.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> So Shop foreman has little growth, and I think being stagnant is never fun, nothing changes, as where if you get a degree and go down a different path you'll have more options open to yourself, so you can grow and develop your career.



I hate life choices! I need more lives to do more things.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 12, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I hate life choices! I need more lives to do more things.


I certainly feel like that. *Hugs* Personally I would get my degree, but then again I'm not you, you ultimately have to make this choice on your own. Reap rewards now, but further stagnation later, or suffer now to get even better rewards later? Whatever you choose Boro you can still make the best out of it. There are people less fortunate in the world and I know that you can do it *Hugs you tightly*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Big changes are coming...
> 
> Should I:
> 
> ...



Ask yourself that classic question 'where do you want to be in 5 years?'

Do your long-term career goals require a graduate or PhD level qualification? 
Do you want to work in foreign countries?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm applying to do a graduate certificate in GIS at the same school I got my Bachelors.  I have no idea why I have to obtain another copy of my transcripts to send to them. They already have them. They're electronic, they're not even in another building or a different room.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 12, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Sorry but your mom does sound a bit entitled for that stunt.
> 
> Good on you, Kitty! Wishing you all the best in the future, hon. Best wishes.


She kind of is actually...

And thank you. ♡


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Ask yourself that classic question 'where do you want to be in 5 years?'
> 
> Do your long-term career goals require a graduate or PhD level qualification?
> Do you want to work in foreign countries?



Quite frankly, I look forward to retirement.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 12, 2021)

I wish I knew how to tell my mother off politely. She just decided on my way to work that she'd ask where I planned to move between NB and Ontario, like I had spent years looking at houses or had job offers lined up or something. On top of that she suggested I could rent out a room in the house I buy to help pay it off. 

Still only having minimum wage qualifications, I cannot find a house that was intended for someone like me. Even a two bedroom house is over 100k. I can't afford to pay a 1k mortgage and bills AND still have money left over to eat. I don't have a car or my license yet to guarantee I'll even make it to and from where I work. If I rented out the room, I would need to pay to take a course and have to I best in things like insurance.

Please fuck off. I am not going to put myself into 30 years of debt just because you are tired of seeing me every day. I pay the rent you ask of me. I walk your dog. I do chores without having to be asked. I haven't done anything to breach the terms we agreed upon.

You spent half of your life hopping from one idea to the next and none of them have followed through. So why can't I choose to pace myself in a way that allows me to accomplish all of these WITHOUT sacrificing what tiny fraction of a soul I have left?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I wish I knew how to tell my mother off politely. She just decided on my way to work that she'd ask where I planned to move between NB and Ontario, like I had spent years looking at houses or had job offers lined up or something. On top of that she suggested I could rent out a room in the house I buy to help pay it off.
> 
> Still only having minimum wage qualifications, I cannot find a house that was intended for someone like me. Even a two bedroom house is over 100k. I can't afford to pay a 1k mortgage and bills AND still have money left over to eat. I don't have a car or my license yet to guarantee I'll even make it to and from where I work. If I rented out the room, I would need to pay to take a course and have to I best in things like insurance.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I think living with one's parents as adult is underrated....if you can stand them. I left home at 18 and it's been nothing but a constant financial struggle.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 12, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Big changes are coming...
> 
> Should I:
> 
> ...



Is there a possibility that you can take the job while working on your degree? It's gonna be a pain in the ass to grind so hard tho.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Is there a possibility that you can take the job while working on your degree? It's gonna be a pain in the ass to grind so hard tho.



I was thinking about that. Maybe they'll let me work 3-days/week.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 12, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> She kind of is actually...
> 
> And thank you. ♡


You're very much welcome! If you ever need someone to vent to, my ears are always open to listen. Best of luck!

It's only 9PM here, and I'm already feeling sleepy, like I seriously hate this weather, it's been cloudy here, but the humid air is still quite thick, and it's making my diabetes go completely haywire, when I'd taken quite a lot of time to get it under control but now it's going batshit, this is why I'd rather live somewhere cold all year round, as it keeps my levels down, and not sky high. Can't test to see how high they are, as my testing device is kinda broke, the batteries died out, and can't get anymore else where, at the moment.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I feel like that pretty much all the time. I say something wrong or I just am stupid. But people keep telling me im not, and that they dont. And so I will do the same for you. I dont hate you, and I would be saddened if you left us. *hugs*


*hugs you and birdad super tightly*

We say that because it is true dear
You're the most beautiful and kind hearted person I have ever known!

*smooches*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 13, 2021)

And my vent is a bit sad..

This cute animal right here;





It is called vaquita marina (Small Marine Cow) and there's only 10-17 living individuals in the world (mexico solely) and... I'm sad for that

I don't want to see a species go extinct in front of my eyes without even got the chance to meet them. as it happened to the dodos, passenger pigeons, thylacines-(<3) or etc.

Just wanted to express it ;w;


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Honestly, I think living with one's parents as adult is underrated....if you can stand them. I left home at 18 and it's been nothing but a constant financial struggle.



I'm not sure which country you're in, but in the UK rent and housing costs are insane. Even if you adjust for inflation, the real-terms cost of simply *existing* has absolutely rocketed upwards for decades.
I'm really not sure how anybody is meant to afford to live anywhere. 



Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Quite frankly, I look forward to retirement.


I want to grow grapes.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 13, 2021)

My brother looked after my cat for me for two days (I was ill) and the cat:

1. Peed on his bed.
2. Vomited on the floor.
3. Escaped through a window and had to be rescued from the kitchen roof.

FML.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 13, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm really not sure how anybody is meant to afford to live anywhere.


Since I've considered moving out into my own house and was trying to find places under $150k USD, I can tell you that at least here in America, buying an affordable house means you're basically required to buy out rotting husks (I believe the formal term is "fixer-upper", but rudely calling them rotting husks gives you an idea of the expense needed to fix them) or really small or remote places.  I don't know what the common house size is over in the UK, but I know that the price I listed, at least in my part of the US, is not going to get you a house greater than 1500 square feet (which, ironically, is my UPPER limit for a house), or I think somewhere slightly under 140 square meters.

And both my current and target areas are among the REALLY cheap ones, where you're expected to commute at least half an hour with your own method of transportation to any place you actually want to go (though half an hour beats the hour I do now).


Beyond that?  I couldn't tell you anything to answer your comment besides "generational wealth", and we all know how rare THAT is.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 13, 2021)

Went out with friends today. 

One of them had a seizure mid-conversation with me, whilst we were clothes shopping

He just started choking despite us not having got anything to eat yet and we all started panicking. 

Fortunately it wasn't very long. The manager closed off the section we were in for 15 minutes whilst he recovered and offered to call an ambulance (friend declined) 

He's okay now but it was a scary moment, and apparently it isn't even that uncommon - he had one in the morning before we met up too. So that's worrying.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 13, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Went out with friends today.
> 
> One of them had a seizure mid-conversation with me, whilst we were clothes shopping
> 
> ...


Emergencies are always a scary thing that tests us. After my brother dislocated his leg I got first aid and CPR certified just to be safe. While we can never stop freak accidents from happening we can always do our best to mitigate the risks involved if we're prepared.


----------



## 11thHourSuperPower (Jun 13, 2021)

Several days ago, I was writing a journal on FurAffinity about my admission and I've pretend to be a pedophile in order to escape from that hate site called Kiwi Farms. One of the Kiwi Farm users approached in a calm manner and I was telling them if I can tell the staff about it. They answered yes so when I'm about to tell the staff about that journal, someone (probably another one that supports Kiwi Farms) reported my journal and I've got permanently banned from saying that I'm a pedophile in a severe way.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 13, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Went out with friends today.
> 
> One of them had a seizure mid-conversation with me, whilst we were clothes shopping
> 
> ...


Hoping your friend is okay, and sending you a dozen hugs!

The humid air won't fuck right off! It's really giving me headaches!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 13, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Went out with friends today.
> 
> One of them had a seizure mid-conversation with me, whilst we were clothes shopping
> 
> ...


I don't know if you're familiar with this kinda stuff but I remember something like 'if it lasts more than 8 seconds, call an ambulance' but if not, don't bother.

But definitely check with them first. I met someone who has been living with it all his life and he can't stand paying the ambulance bills. I believe the 8 second mark is where it can become life or death. My memory is fuzzy on those specifics but I just wanted to mention it in case you wanna look into it/be more prepared next time.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't know if you're familiar with this kinda stuff but I remember something like 'if it lasts more than 8 seconds, call an ambulance' but if not, don't bother.
> 
> But definitely check with them first. I met someone who has been living with it all his life and he can't stand paying the ambulance bills. I believe the 8 second mark is where it can become life or death. My memory is fuzzy on those specifics but I just wanted to mention it in case you wanna look into it/be more prepared next time.


Fortunately because NHS the bill won't be an issue, but otherwise I'll bear that in mind in the future


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 14, 2021)

*Screams her spots off*

I seriously can't take this heatwave anymore! It feels so suffocating, even just breathing, I'm suffocating, it's TOO HOT!

I can't even sleep at night, because the air is so humid, it's driving me crazy! I want this heatwave to END! TT_TT


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 14, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> *Screams her spots off*
> 
> I seriously can't take this heatwave anymore! It feels so suffocating, even just breathing, I'm suffocating, it's TOO HOT!
> 
> I can't even sleep at night, because the air is so humid, it's driving me crazy! I want this heatwave to END! TT_TT


*Rolls eyes*

Fine!

*Blows on you again*


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 14, 2021)

I already have 4 fans running!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 14, 2021)

*Blows harder*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Blows harder*


*grins*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> *grins*


*Takes a step back*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Takes a step back*


*blows into your ear*


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 14, 2021)

Gah, I need to move somewhere cold....

And thanks ArenaNet (Anet)for ruining my main character of 15/16 years, ya bastards!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2021)

Great....

My sister is having suicidal thoughts again.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Great....
> 
> My sister is having suicidal thoughts again.


Dang, very sorry to hear that...


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Great....
> 
> My sister is having suicidal thoughts again.


Oh fuck's sake, as if you don't have enough to deal with, by sounds of it. Can't she seek someone to help?

I do hope she's not doing it for attention or emotional blackmail? I have a cousin who has used emotional blackmail to his own Mother if he couldn't get what he wanted, because I had an Uncle who hung himself when I was very young so I have no memory of him, so my cousin knows what it did to my Mother and her sister (my Aunt), and he's used that in the past as blackmail, I hope she does get the help she needs, best of luck, Yakamaru.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Went out with friends today.
> 
> One of them had a seizure mid-conversation with me, whilst we were clothes shopping
> 
> ...


Wish your friend the best.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Oh fuck's sake, as if you don't have enough to deal with, by sounds of it. Can't she seek someone to help?
> 
> I do hope she's not doing it for attention or emotional blackmail? I have a cousin who has used emotional blackmail to his own Mother if he couldn't get what he wanted, because I had an Uncle who hung himself when I was very young so I have no memory of him, so my cousin knows what it did to my Mother and her sister (my Aunt), and he's used that in the past as blackmail, I hope she does get the help she needs, best of luck, Yakamaru.


Reason is our mom. She's a real piece of shit, that one. If it wasn't using emotional and psychological manipulation and terror in the house for years on end it's using material goods to try and get on your good side, or other manipulative crap. Tried buying me a car twice, using them as manipulation leverage for favours. I can smell that crap from miles away and is one of the reasons I moved out back in 2011. It was a drop in a glass already full when she literally tried to push a god damn fraudulent housing contract on me over a year ago back in April.

My sister was nearly driven to suicide twice because of mom and her utterly insane crap. Had to see a psychiatrist for years on end and still need a reference for more to get over all the issues our mom have caused. And she have the *fucking audacity *to say "get over it, it was years ago" when she literally fucking invited my sister's rapist over for bloody coffee and vodka. What in the actual fuck was she thinking? She threatened to throw me out of the family too for daring to take my sister's side, having to stay at my apartment for about a week because of literally not feeling safe there whatsoever. And when confronted about it? "It was shortsighted". Not even a fucking iota of remorse, no shame, no guilt whatsoever.

And that's.. just the tip of the iceberg with this utter lunatic. I despise my mom with a passion. If I could replace her with someone actually sane and not an insufferable piece of utter shit I'd gladly do so. Unfortunately the best thing I can do is join my two younger sisters and throw her out of the family. If she does anything stupid we have no option but to talk with the rest of the extended family about her.. shenanigans. Last resort would probably to go to court.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Reason is our mom. She's a real piece of shit, that one. If it wasn't using emotional and psychological manipulation and terror in the house for years on end it's using material goods to try and get on your good side, or other manipulative crap. Tried buying me a car twice, using them as manipulation leverage for favours. I can smell that crap from miles away and is one of the reasons I moved out back in 2011. It was a drop in a glass already full when she literally tried to push a god damn fraudulent housing contract on me over a year ago back in April.
> 
> My sister was nearly driven to suicide twice because of mom and her utterly insane crap. Had to see a psychiatrist for years on end and still need a reference for more to get over all the issues our mom have caused. And she have the *fucking audacity *to say "get over it, it was years ago" when she literally fucking invited my sister's rapist over for bloody coffee and vodka. What in the actual fuck was she thinking? She threatened to throw me out of the family too for daring to take my sister's side, having to stay at my apartment for about a week because of literally not feeling safe there whatsoever. And when confronted about it? "It was shortsighted". Not even a fucking iota of remorse, no shame, no guilt whatsoever.
> 
> And that's.. just the tip of the iceberg with this utter lunatic. I despise my mom with a passion. If I could replace her with someone actually sane and not an insufferable piece of utter shit I'd gladly do so. Unfortunately the best thing I can do is join my two younger sisters and throw her out of the family. If she does anything stupid we have no option but to talk with the rest of the extended family about her.. shenanigans. Last resort would probably to go to court.


Damn. I feel so sorry that you and your sister have to live like that. I'm not qualified to help but you have my sympathy.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 14, 2021)

Well either my mom was reading my mind or she's secretly stalking me online. >_>


TyraWadman said:


> I wish I knew how to tell my mother off politely. She just decided on my way to work that she'd ask where I planned to move between NB and Ontario, like I had spent years looking at houses or had job offers lined up or something. On top of that she suggested I could rent out a room in the house I buy to help pay it off.
> 
> Still only having minimum wage qualifications, I cannot find a house that was intended for someone like me. Even a two bedroom house is over 100k. I can't afford to pay a 1k mortgage and bills AND still have money left over to eat. I don't have a car or my license yet to guarantee I'll even make it to and from where I work. If I rented out the room, I would need to pay to take a course and have to I best in things like insurance.
> 
> ...



Having this conversation set the tone for my whole day and I was trying so hard not to cry with frustration. Angry little me was thinking before this 'you know what, if something shitty happens, I'm not gonna ask for help again because it always ends up with her trying to move me out when life circumstances are clearly NOT in my favor'. I was tired of 'okay, you've overstayed your welcome, leave the nest please' only to end up struggling at another minimum wage paying job, having something shitty go down with work or my landlord, and then having to constantly wonder if I'm gonna be poor and on my own again, because they think I'm intentionally slacking off or that I'm being jaded or pessimistic when I've LITERALLY GONE THROUGH IT THREE TIMES NOW.

Just the other night she knocked on my door to pitch an idea of buying the cheapest Condo she can find in NB and I'd basically pay it off. It's still a few years down the road before that happens, but the fact that she pitched it was shocking. She suspects she'll be posted outside of Canada fairly soon, and was worried I'd be on the streets if something happened while she was away. 

The idea is still scary because it would be a part of NB I've never been to before, but they damn well have a lot more than the capital, where I used to live. I wouldn't have any actual time to see the place before she buys it, I don't know how to navigate the town. It'd just be me getting dropped in a new place, but I'd at least have the reassurance of keeping a roof over my head. 

I'm still kinda suspicious that none of this will actually happen/follow through, but I have to wait another 1-2 years to see what happens.


----------



## Erix (Jun 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Reason is our mom. She's a real piece of shit, that one. If it wasn't using emotional and psychological manipulation and terror in the house for years on end it's using material goods to try and get on your good side, or other manipulative crap. Tried buying me a car twice, using them as manipulation leverage for favours. I can smell that crap from miles away and is one of the reasons I moved out back in 2011. It was a drop in a glass already full when she literally tried to push a god damn fraudulent housing contract on me over a year ago back in April.


Dam, she kinda sounds like my mom unfortunately, buying shit to get on your good side then using that as leverage for manipulation, I can actually feel your fuckin pain. Everytime I argue with my mom it’s “oh who pays for this house?! Who pays for the food on the table?! I go to work everyday for so long....” not kidding when I say it ALWAYS circles back to that dumb shit. Sometimes I just want to leave for a long time, and not look back. Obviously there’s more to it, but this is about you Yakamaru so I’ll vent more about it perhaps later c:



Yakamaru said:


> My sister was nearly driven to suicide twice because of mom and her utterly insane crap. Had to see a psychiatrist for years on end and still need a reference for more to get over all the issues our mom have caused. And she have the *fucking audacity *to say "get over it, it was years ago" when she literally fucking invited my sister's rapist over for bloody coffee and vodka. What in the actual fuck was she thinking? She threatened to throw me out of the family too for daring to take my sister's side, having to stay at my apartment for about a week because of literally not feeling safe there whatsoever. And when confronted about it? "It was shortsighted". Not even a fucking iota of remorse, no shame, no guilt whatsoever.


EXCUSE ME?! DID I HEAR THAT CORRECTLY?!



Yakamaru said:


> over it, it was years ago" when she literally fucking invited my sister's rapist over for bloody coffee and vodka. What in the actual fuck was she thinking? She threatened to throw me out of the family too for daring to take my sister's side


What the actual fuck.

Dude, I would think my moms bad but not THAT bad, at least hopefully holy shit. Your moms got a screw loose.

“It was years ago” SO WHAT??? God dam this line is all I need to know about her character in this situation. Absolute garbage.

You. invited. A. Rapist.

Oh shoot let me correct myself for a sec, your *DAUGHTER’s rapist* out for a lil coffee and voldka. What the hell is wrong with you??

She also threatening you to throw you out for taking your sisters side on this situation?! and she even acknowledges it was bad what she did??


Yakamaru said:


> And when confronted about it? "It was shortsighted". Not even a fucking iota of remorse, no shame, no guilt whatsoever.



Make it make sense dude. “Shortsighted” my fuckin ass, wasn’t that obvious from the start? That’s all you have to say on this situation? What a joke. Two faced hoe, I can already tell right now, I don’t vibe with that shit.

I’m sorry you actually have to deal with that kinda shit Yakamaru, I hope you and your sis can get yourself out of your moms circle ASAP.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 14, 2021)

It's a real shitty life to live with a narcissistic parent, it really is. I know the feeling, I had a cousin who was raped during her school celebration party at her own home she shared with one of my cousins, she was 16, so I can feel the pain. Some parents shouldn't be allowed to breed in my opinion, I'm truly wishing the best for your sister, and you, Yaka.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 14, 2021)

APPARENTLY THERE'S GONNA BE ANOTHER OUTAGE TODAY IN 15 MINUTES AND I DIDN'T KNOW AND ITS MY DAY OFF AND IT SUCKS CAUSE I HAVE TO OPEN TOMORROW SO IT'LL PROBABLY BE DOWN FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT reeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I didn't even get to drawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Erix (Jun 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> APPARENTLY THERE'S GONNA BE ANOTHER OUTAGE TODAY IN 15 MINUTES AND I DIDN'T KNOW AND ITS MY DAY OFF AND IT SUCKS CAUSE I HAVE TO OPEN TOMORROW SO IT'LL PROBABLY BE DOWN FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT reeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> I didn't even get to drawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Dang Tyra, if I didn’t know any better, I would think you lookin kinda like this rn





hehehe


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> APPARENTLY THERE'S GONNA BE ANOTHER OUTAGE TODAY IN 15 MINUTES AND I DIDN'T KNOW AND ITS MY DAY OFF AND IT SUCKS CAUSE I HAVE TO OPEN TOMORROW SO IT'LL PROBABLY BE DOWN FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT reeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> I didn't even get to drawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



At least you don't have trees randomly falling on your powerlines and making it out all day, days after it rained and without warning.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 14, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> At least you don't have trees randomly falling on your powerlines and making it out all day, days after it rained and without warning.


The town recently scheduled day-long outages last month. 
Two days ago some dumbass left the back of the dump truck up and snagged a line that only blacked out my part of the neighborhood. 

I live in a town that relies on FB to advertise their stores. 

Its super sucky and outdated here )8<


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> The town recently scheduled day-long outages last month.
> Two days ago some dumbass left the back of the dump truck up and snagged a line that only blacked out my part of the neighborhood.
> 
> I live in a town that relies on FB to advertise their stores.
> ...



Town? What town? I live in the woods. XD

But I understand how power outages can be a pain.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 14, 2021)

Nabisco sucks.  They are skimping on the cream of my Double Stuf Oreo cookies.  I mean, there was as much cream in them as the ORIGINAL Oreo cookies used to have.  The original Oreo Double Stuf cookies were big, fat things.

Sigh.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 15, 2021)

Skimping cream?? That should be a bloody crime!

Keep waking up with searing headaches, it super sucks.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Nabisco sucks.  They are skimping on the cream of my Double Stuf Oreo cookies.  I mean, there was as much cream in them as the ORIGINAL Oreo cookies used to have.  The original Oreo Double Stuf cookies were big, fat things.
> 
> Sigh.


Would the old Double Stuf cookies be the size of what are currently "The Most Stuf" by any chance?

Regrettably, I can't exactly have Oreos much anymore as they don't sell convenience-sized portions of their gluten-free variant.


Weird tangent about the gluten thing - about a week after I figured out my issues, I wound up having to eat a slice of pizza at a game night.  Not proper peer pressure (as one of the others there put it, I "had to stay in character" - and they said this after I'D made the comments about why I was reluctant, in a way that was almost strictly about comprehension.  These were not bad people), but covering up issues regardless.

Turns out my next doctor's appointment was a week later, and me having that slice of pizza and all the gluten it entails actually lets my doctor test for gluten antibodies.  So we can find out if I'm full-blown celiac or just plain gluten-sensitive.

I USUALLY don't recommend ever masking health issues or sensitivities in any form (and I don't tend to agree with social reasons for masking this stuff or neurological conditions as I have a lot of disrespect for most of "modern" society anyway), but this is one of the rare times where masking actually paid off.

I think the thing that maddens me the most about gluten issues is that, at least if my doctor's claims are true, there's no mitigating supplement the way there is for lactose issues.  Losing out on being able to go to almost every restaurant where I can actually enjoy the food is actually a fairly minor issue, I just REALLY was hoping for an emergency stopgap if I'm at a party or a guest at someone's house and can't get away from it.

We use wheat WAY too much in modern society.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 15, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I think the thing that maddens me the most about gluten issues is that, at least if my doctor's claims are true, there's no mitigating supplement the way there is for lactose issues. Losing out on being able to go to almost every restaurant where I can actually enjoy the food is actually a fairly minor issue, I just REALLY was hoping for an emergency stopgap if I'm at a party or a guest at someone's house and can't get away from it.


I don't have experience with other forms of gluten sensitivity, but I have a friend and a cousin with celiac, and their experiences look very different. My cousin can't have (or at least this used to be true, I don't think she's exactly tried pushing it as an adult) an otherwise gluten-free sauce that's been stirred with the same utensil as a sauce with flour. My friend says he can have about one regular pizza a month and be fine (he really doesn't like gluten-free pizza). Hopefully you're at the lighter end of that scale so emergency "eat as little of the gluten-containing portion of the meal as possible" might work for you. 

My cousin's family would bring her own bread and/or dessert (cookies etc) when they were invited over to places, when she still lived at home, and I believe she might still do that for at least bread as needed. Maybe that can be an option for you? (Asking ahead about food being served and trying to bring alternatives to the bits that contain gluten for yourself. If anyone takes offense to you taking responsibility for your food sensitivity like that, they're buttheads and can just stuff it.)

Do you have some specific kind of food or pastries that you enjoy/don't like, or other food sensitivities? If you'd like I can see if I have any recipes you might like in my collection. Since I know people with celiac I've accumulated some recipes specifically suitable for gluten-free diets. (I know offhand I have a couple of chicken recipes and a muffin recipe that are absolutely marvelous.)


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 15, 2021)

So sleepy... Fuck this weather, I'm sick of it.

I hate feeling so tired, where I feel bored out of my skull, it's so annoying.


----------



## TR273 (Jun 15, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I-I can't _stand_ it anymore, either! I can't stand this fucking _DISTGUSTING_ Summer weather anymore!!
> 
> Even wearing the thinnest clothing I have, I'm STILL hot as hell! All windows are open, 4 fans running, it's STILL TOO FUCKING HOT!!
> 
> ...


Mood....
I'm happy down to about -20°C, anything above around 15° and I'm just 'All the nope!'


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 15, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Mood....
> I'm happy down to about -20°C, anything above around 15° and I'm just 'All the nope!'


Relatable. My limit is more up to 20°c but yeah otherwise


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm only happy when it's freezing cold, hell I'm happy when it's freezing my tits off cold.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 15, 2021)

I am dead-ass tired broooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 15, 2021)

*Waving a white flag with her paws*

I give, I give! This humid air is suffocating... X_X;

So sleepy...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 15, 2021)

Today's so hot


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 15, 2021)

It's been gross here, too. We're meant to be having thunderstorms, but this IS England, we barely get any thunderstorms, all we get is heat and sun, barely any snow, or rain.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 15, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> It's been gross here, too. We're meant to be having thunderstorms, but this IS England, we barely get any thunderstorms, all we get is head and sun, barely any snow, or rain.


Huh, interesting. I was always under the impression there was a lot of rain.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 15, 2021)

Nope, my side of the country doesn't get jack shit, other than heat and humid air, barely any rain.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I don't have experience with other forms of gluten sensitivity, but I have a friend and a cousin with celiac, and their experiences look very different. My cousin can't have (or at least this used to be true, I don't think she's exactly tried pushing it as an adult) an otherwise gluten-free sauce that's been stirred with the same utensil as a sauce with flour. My friend says he can have about one regular pizza a month and be fine (he really doesn't like gluten-free pizza). Hopefully you're at the lighter end of that scale so emergency "eat as little of the gluten-containing portion of the meal as possible" might work for you.
> 
> My cousin's family would bring her own bread and/or dessert (cookies etc) when they were invited over to places, when she still lived at home, and I believe she might still do that for at least bread as needed. Maybe that can be an option for you? (Asking ahead about food being served and trying to bring alternatives to the bits that contain gluten for yourself. If anyone takes offense to you taking responsibility for your food sensitivity like that, they're buttheads and can just stuff it.)
> 
> Do you have some specific kind of food or pastries that you enjoy/don't like, or other food sensitivities? If you'd like I can see if I have any recipes you might like in my collection. Since I know people with celiac I've accumulated some recipes specifically suitable for gluten-free diets. (I know offhand I have a couple of chicken recipes and a muffin recipe that are absolutely marvelous.)


I... must admit I'm not 100% sure on how deep the sensitivity goes.  I know that my body tends to kick out the entire quantity of wheat so fast that I'm pretty sure it doesn't bother to fully neutralize the stomach acid first.  Least that's how it feels.

(Sorry, ultra-squick is the only way I can put this stuff sometimes.)

I do also know that since giving it up, I have a lot less of a stuffy nose, can actually bend enough to do more exercises than I could, my reflux has almost completely disappeared, and even what joint pain I had has basically gone away.

Only guess I have as to my level of sensitivity is the following: Having fries cooked in a restaurant that also cooks breaded junk food doesn't give me hardcore issues.  But there's a brand of beef jerky I like and I can only have their "extra tender" and stick varieties because their pouch of original-style jerky uses wheat ingredients (I assume it's where the maltodextrin originates as I have no other clue where beef jerky needs wheat and I once saw a different product that spelled out "maltodextrin from corn") and DOES get a noticeable reaction bowel-wise.  I'm giving it at least a few more weeks before I even consider testing any limits.

As far as other food sensitivities, I don't know of any that are related to digestion.  I do know that heightened touch/taste sensitivity prevents me from eating lettuce (the basis of about 99% of salads I've ever seen) and leaves me wanting to keep spices and sauces on the down low.  I tend to eat VERY plain food when asked to cook for myself.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 15, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Huh, interesting. I was always under the impression there was a lot of rain.


Oh we get rain for daysssss over in Merseyside 

Looking at Windy.com most wind comes via the North Atlantic Cell

Air is warmed around the Cape Verde islands, goes westward towards the Caribbean, then up the American East Coast, past Iceland and into Ireland and the Western half of the UK. 

It's why rain is generally so much worse here in Autumn - we get the leftovers of the North American Hurricane Season. 

I was actually reading a while back about how one of the Scottish Kings (I can't remember which, it was the late Dunkeld Dynasty) used the fact the rainy season is so consistent on the West Coast to defeat the Norwegians. He stalled negotiations long enough for the Norwegians to grow impatient only to be wrecked off the coast of Ayrshire, making them easy pickings in the battle that followed.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Reason is our mom. She's a real piece of shit, that one. If it wasn't using emotional and psychological manipulation and terror in the house for years on end it's using material goods to try and get on your good side, or other manipulative crap. Tried buying me a car twice, using them as manipulation leverage for favours. I can smell that crap from miles away and is one of the reasons I moved out back in 2011. It was a drop in a glass already full when she literally tried to push a god damn fraudulent housing contract on me over a year ago back in April.
> 
> My sister was nearly driven to suicide twice because of mom and her utterly insane crap. Had to see a psychiatrist for years on end and still need a reference for more to get over all the issues our mom have caused. And she have the *fucking audacity *to say "get over it, it was years ago" when she literally fucking invited my sister's rapist over for bloody coffee and vodka. What in the actual fuck was she thinking? She threatened to throw me out of the family too for daring to take my sister's side, having to stay at my apartment for about a week because of literally not feeling safe there whatsoever. And when confronted about it? "It was shortsighted". Not even a fucking iota of remorse, no shame, no guilt whatsoever.
> 
> And that's.. just the tip of the iceberg with this utter lunatic. I despise my mom with a passion. If I could replace her with someone actually sane and not an insufferable piece of utter shit I'd gladly do so. Unfortunately the best thing I can do is join my two younger sisters and throw her out of the family. If she does anything stupid we have no option but to talk with the rest of the extended family about her.. shenanigans. Last resort would probably to go to court.


WHAT THE FUCK!!!???

what's wrong with that yandere-maniac stupid shineyaro Dumbass???

I would recommend you get out of there ASAP! (As zigzag did in her backstory as an example)

I recommend you telling your extended family about her outrageous actions, and take your sisters away from that horrible place!

I hope she gets in jail for that and that she <redacted> in a dark pit on that prison.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 16, 2021)

Bleh, wherever the humid air comes from, they can have it back, and allow the weather to get cold again.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 16, 2021)

Well, whoever manages the records at the local clinic needs to get their act together because my parents just received my covid vaccination letter despite the fact I moved out over a month ago and applied to the new clinic almost immediately after. 

"should take at maximum two weeks" my ass


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 16, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Well, whoever manages the records at the local clinic needs to get their act together because my parents just received my covid vaccination letter despite the fact I moved out over a month ago and applied to the new clinic almost immediately after.
> 
> "should take at maximum two weeks" my ass


What complete dumbshits. They need a reading test, or some shit.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 16, 2021)

Gah! "Hottest day of the year", more like a load of bollocks, is what this is! My head feels like it's going to explode! I wouldn't mind Summer of it wasn't so fucking gross, for how hot it is outside and indoors...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm not going to name names but I've just found out an artist I've been following for a while is a thoroughly unpleasant person.

They made a post complaining about a lack of engagement on their content on their posts, only to accuse anyone giving legitimate feedback about how it isn't exactly uncommon to not get many comments or YCH offers (scaled proportionally - said user is quite widely followed) of gaslighting in a journal with comments disabled.

Frankly, their art is fantastic and I'm disappointed to not want to support them anymore.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 16, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I'm not going to name names but I've just found out an artist I've been following for a while is a thoroughly unpleasant person.
> 
> They made a post complaining about a lack of engagement on their content on their posts, only to accuse anyone giving legitimate feedback about how it isn't exactly uncommon to not get many comments or YCH offers (scaled proportionally - said user is quite widely followed) of gaslighting in a journal with comments disabled.
> 
> Frankly, their art is fantastic and I'm disappointed to not want to support them anymore.


Ugh, sounds like a right entitled asshat, someone who thinks the world evolves around them. I hate snobs like that, it's digusting.

I can't draw for shit, but I know I'd be forever grateful even if I got even one comment, let alone a dozen. Some people are just fucking snobs.

Seriously hate how when games run in the background but not actually working. Fuck Windows 10.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 16, 2021)

So like
I drank some milk that was a few days past the expiry date
No clumps or anything surprisingly. But...
I noticed half way through a tall glass that it smelled kinda 'minty'. I was also eating chocolate mind you, so it probably made it harder to notice the suspicious smell. 

Not sure if that's the disappointment settling in or if I just created a time bomb in my stomach. 

It smelled 'minty', which is really weird. I honestly thought I just got some muscle cream contamination from when I went digging through my work bag because it smells like pink peppermint.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 17, 2021)

Working 6 days in a row again, for a second time this month.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 17, 2021)

It's finally raining here! It's about fucking time!

And Windows 10 is still a useless cunt, (excuse my French), so that won't ever change. Fuck you, Microsoft. If I could downgrade and stay downgraded, I really would, but I know some of the games I play wouldn't run on Windows 7, so that's a bitch. I do wish they would actually y'know, FIX their shit? Macs and Linux don't have that many viruses because of their security. Windows has a flimsy Windows Defender in which I cannot get rid of, as it eats up so much of my system's resources it's pissing me off.

I can't disable the damn thing, nor can I remove it, I don't need it, I have Malwarebytes on my system so I don't need their shitty Windows Defender hogging up my resources! It almost reminds me of the Sasser.B virus that was a major resource hog, so is Windows Defender or whatever they name it now. It fucking SUCKS!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 18, 2021)

There's been I think, *four*, homophobia-motivated assaults in my city within the last few days. 

Fuck, man. 

This is generally regarded to be the most progressive city in the entire country too. 

I'm just, speechless.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 19, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> There's been I think, *four*, homophobia-motivated assaults in my city within the last few days.
> 
> Fuck, man.
> 
> ...


Urgh, here I thought homophobia was left in the 80s, but seems not. It never bloody ends.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 19, 2021)

Averaging between 2-4 hours of sleep per night for the past I don't even know, 2 months at this point - if not more - is starting to take its toll on me.

I just have to make it till August and then I can have a 2 week vacation. Just a month and a half left....


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 19, 2021)

That's not exactly good not just for you physical health, also your mental health.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 19, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Averaging between 2-4 hours of sleep per night for the past I don't even know, 2 months at this point - if not more - is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> I just have to make it till August and then I can have a 2 week vacation. Just a month and a half left....



Do you suffer from insomnia?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 19, 2021)

I don't understand why on certain days, there's multiple people who deliberately either start shit with me for no apparent reason, just out of nowhere, making me angry or anxious, to make my day shittier, won't do it to another family member or person, or those who simply will acknowledge every single person in a grouping but ignore me, and/or be passive-aggressive, and then on days where I'm just fucking tired of everyone and just want time for myself, people just start messaging me, as if I'm suddenly on their good side again. Yet, right as I'm enjoying any fucking time to myself in this shithole world, or when I'm experiencing any sort of peace, somebody, somehow has to fuck it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> I don't understand why on certain days, there's multiple people who deliberately either start shit with me for no apparent reason, just out of nowhere, making me angry or anxious, to make my day shittier, won't do it to another family member or person, or those who simply will acknowledge every single person in a grouping but ignore me, and/or be passive-aggressive, and then on days where I'm just fucking tired of everyone and just want time for myself, people just start messaging me, as if I'm suddenly on their good side again. Yet, right as I'm enjoying any fucking time to myself in this shithole world, or when I'm experiencing any sort of peace, somebody, somehow has to fuck it.


Im really sorry about all of that, and while I can't speak for everybody the world seems to be a cruel place. People messing with others, but I think something important to remember is this happens to almost everybody. And while we look at a person we cant possibly know what's going on in their life, and thinking this at least helps me. Taking a moment and thinking of that and breathing helps me center myself before continuing. That way I don't do anything rash or hurt somebody's feelings.

And in the way of social media, you could just turn it off if things get really bad (Though I understand thats harder than it sounds.) If you ever get attacked in a thread, just mention me and I'll see if I can calm the tensions ^w^


----------



## Rimna (Jun 20, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Do you suffer from insomnia?



I might. Wasn't like this - it only started happening in late April this year


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2021)

Erix said:


> Dam, she kinda sounds like my mom unfortunately, buying shit to get on your good side then using that as leverage for manipulation, I can actually feel your fuckin pain. Everytime I argue with my mom it’s “oh who pays for this house?! Who pays for the food on the table?! I go to work everyday for so long....” not kidding when I say it ALWAYS circles back to that dumb shit. Sometimes I just want to leave for a long time, and not look back. Obviously there’s more to it, but this is about you Yakamaru so I’ll vent more about it perhaps later c:
> 
> 
> EXCUSE ME?! DID I HEAR THAT CORRECTLY?!
> ...


Oh, my apologies. Didn't see this until now. Notifications being kinda weird from time to time.

Every family have their problems. Mine is no exception. If it weren't for mom being an utter psychopath we wouldn't have even a fraction of  the problems that we've had up over the years.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 20, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I'm not going to name names but I've just found out an artist I've been following for a while is a thoroughly unpleasant person.
> 
> They made a post complaining about a lack of engagement on their content on their posts, only to accuse anyone giving legitimate feedback about how it isn't exactly uncommon to not get many comments or YCH offers (scaled proportionally - said user is quite widely followed) of gaslighting in a journal with comments disabled.
> 
> Frankly, their art is fantastic and I'm disappointed to not want to support them anymore.


I like that I know exactly who this is just because their attitude is so specifically absurd.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 20, 2021)

LameFox said:


> I like that I know exactly who this is just because their attitude is so specifically absurd.


It really is a self-fufilling prophecy. They bitch about a lack of engagement and act like an ass to their fans, saying they're the only artist with a following that large that doesn't get that much engagement, causing people to stop engaging with them.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 20, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> It really is a self-fufilling prophecy. They bitch about a lack of engagement and act like an ass to their fans, saying they're the only artist with a following that large that doesn't get that much engagement, causing people to stop engaging with them.


Also just noticed that they disable comments on like half their posts

Like no shit you're not going to get engagement 

????


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I'm not going to name names but I've just found out an artist I've been following for a while is a thoroughly unpleasant person.
> 
> They made a post complaining about a lack of engagement on their content on their posts, only to accuse anyone giving legitimate feedback about how it isn't exactly uncommon to not get many comments or YCH offers (scaled proportionally - said user is quite widely followed) of gaslighting in a journal with comments disabled.
> 
> Frankly, their art is fantastic and I'm disappointed to not want to support them anymore.


A decent amount of artists I've found don't actually want feedback/critique and just want pats on the back.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 20, 2021)

In this case yeah. I think this is someone who is very insecure and wants their self worth propped up by others, and would also find self reflection too painful, and so can only blame others for not providing that for them rather than assess why they're not attracting it. Been going on this way for years. They say it's not a result of their behaviour because it started before they started complaining about it but they don't seem to realize people will be put off by obvious neediness anyway, and on top of that any new people who follow them are being subjected to this freshly.

Completely self defeating.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Averaging between 2-4 hours of sleep per night for the past I don't even know, 2 months at this point - if not more - is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> I just have to make it till August and then I can have a 2 week vacation. Just a month and a half left....



I can't even get through one day on that little sleep. I have sleep problems as well. Let me know if you need some help.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2021)

Just got accused of being racist a few minutes before my lunch break. I opened up the second register and called the next customer around. 

Naturally, people try to race over and cut in front but I made sure to call the woman over and offer her the first spot. 

Man in second place gets angry. I assumed it was because he felt called out despite there being more than one person that skipped ahead.

The woman was okay with waiting so I just contnued as normal. He makes sure the grumble and fuss on his way out saying 'dont think I don't know own what's going on!!!'

You tried to skip the line bruh. Was waiting those few seconds (behind the other person who tried to skip the line) really too much for you to handle?


----------



## Punji (Jun 20, 2021)

Time for another instalment of Why Can't The Bank Just Let Me Use An ATM

I have a check that I want to deposit. The bank is still set on locking up the ATMs for some stupid reason, so I tried to use the drive-through ATM. It would only let me deposit into my credit card? WHAT? But I tried it anyway and wouldn't you know it, my check wouldn't scan properly. It just spat it back out twice in a row.

Can this bank do literally anything right? I only need access to their automated machines for fuck sakes, and they can't even have it do the only job it has.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2021)

Now I'm being criticized for asking one of the young co-workers to clean the bathrooms and wipe down the lunch room counter.

Apparently I overstepped my boundaries by promoting teamwork and taking initiative instead of being told what to do. Their reasoning?

"Because they're only.part time right now. They're not full-time!'

Fucking what??? What does that matter when they're here 8 hours every other day? Is there some law that prohibits employees 16 and under from anything other than cashier work?

The other cashier straight up grabbed her phone and started hollering to the manager who isn't even there and that manager is taking turns talking to all of us  about how we did something wrong. They younger cashier's are just as clueless as I am.


----------



## JIBBLY (Jun 20, 2021)

Feeling pretty stupid and guilty right now. I can't even vent to anyone close to me without them getting upset with me.
I don't know, this "make some friends" thing seems sort of tiring. I don't know what the point is right now.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2021)

JIBBLY said:


> Feeling pretty stupid and guilty right now. I can't even vent to anyone close to me without them getting upset with me.
> I don't know, this "make some friends" thing seems sort of tiring. I don't know what the point is right now.


Scream it into the void (here)!
We might not all be close/know you, but I've seen some pretty good advice around. At the very least, you'll get to express yourself.

Edit: oh wait, you mean in general and not something specific. Woops.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 20, 2021)

Mood.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 21, 2021)

Mosquitoes -_- They force you to choose between scratching all night or sleeping with your blanket on which is way too warm


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 21, 2021)

Mosquitoes take my blood without my consent and then literally make babies with it. I am an involuntary dad. >:


----------



## Erix (Jun 21, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Mosquitoes take my blood without my consent and then literally make babies with it. I am an involuntary dad. >:


Omg stop

I’ve never thought about it like that that’s so grosss

AAAAAAAAAA

Yakamaru WHY xD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 21, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Mosquitoes take my blood without my consent and then literally make babies with it. I am an involuntary dad. >:


I was hesitant to make this, but I couldn't resist after reading that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I was hesitant to make this, but I couldn't resist after reading that.
> View attachment 114109


We have one thing in common tho: Mosquitoes can fuck off.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 21, 2021)

Boyfriend has been quite pleased with his bug bite heat treatment thing for neutralizing mosquito bites. I think he got his from like AliExpress, but it looks like Amazon has the same type of device.


“My” car (I don’t own it, but I’m the one who drives it unless my dad needs it for something) broke on the way home today. I could drive it home, but for the last maybe 1/4 to 1/3 of the trip I had no speedometer or power steering. Boyfriend is pretty sure the alternator gave out at some point yesterday when my dad was using the car and that’s why it starts fine when externally charged but the electronic bits gave out while we were driving. My driving those last miles was definitely fueled by adrenaline.

I had to cancel an appointment tomorrow because I have no way of getting there (aside from public transit, but until I’m fully vaccinated I consider that a non-option, and even then it’s one I’d like to avoid until COVID numbers have gone down significantly). So that’s fun. :/


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm trying to escape from City 17 but I'm dummy thicc and the clap of my asscheeks keeps alerting the Combine.

Wait, what?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2021)

My day off has ended. Neither employer was willing to acknowledge my request to speak with them tomorrow.

Instead I got someone asking me to work tomorrow at 830 am instead of 12, which I only just noticed this now. If I accepted it, I would be clopening two times and then another 3 times after my next day off. No thanks!!!

i anticipate I'll be dropping my two weeks notice. I don't want to deal with their drama. If they don't want to even hear me out, I'm not going to offer them my time. If they want to flip out because I asked my coworker if she wanted to help clean, then so be it.

If managers wanna run things differently from each other, it's not my fault I'm doing things differently than what you expect. 

I think the bosses are afraid of confronting their own staff. I don't like drama either, but I dont want to live with that sick, anxious feeling in my gut. I don't want to nurture it.  

I don't care if I'm without money for the next while, I will not be disrespected any longer!!! D8<


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> My day off has ended. Neither employer was willing to acknowledge my request to speak with them tomorrow.
> 
> Instead I got someone asking me to work tomorrow at 830 am instead of 12, which I only just noticed this now. If I accepted it, I would be clopening two times and then another 3 times after my next day off. No thanks!!!
> 
> ...



This is why having rage quit money is so crucial. Six months worth of living expenses saved up allows you to throw up a middle finger when the stupid becomes too much and the compromises are too few.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 22, 2021)

cringebirdad said:


> I saw someone with a really cool artstyle AND THEY DRAW FUCKING CUB ART EW WHY


Technical ability, sexual preferences, artistic taste and Moral values
often come together in the worst way possible!
You can have excellent taste but be incapable of painting what you want.
Or you can be a master of painting, but choose to only manually paint perfect black circles on white canvases
hundreds of times a year.
This is why art schools never create artists, but rather attract them.
Music theory has never created a single great composer. Theory is a tool to enhance already talented people
and help them create what they are trying to create.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Mosquitoes take my blood without my consent and then literally make babies with it. I am an involuntary dad. >:


Maybe that is why mosquitos are so adept at avoiding death by human hands...
they are slowly incorporating human DNA into their own.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 22, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Working 6 days in a row again, for a second time this month.
> 
> Fuck my life.


welcome to the workforce.......
Many people work every day for a 70+ hour week.
I did that for a year. That gave me a cheap rural property and cars with zero debt or mortgage, 
and five years-plus worth of living expenses.
I support a family now. 
Now only work two days per week.
That Was Nursing home / community carer work.
The only time shit hit the fan was when I started having back pain from all the repetitive physical work and lack of sleep.
Had to take a day off to see a physio and religiously follow his recommendations online, Paid him via paypal. 
Right now I'm trying to transfer from carer work to IT or electronics design.
Will always keep my backup carer job just in case.
This certainly isn't the way to go for most people, but it isn't impossible either.
If you are physically healthy / active and work like a machine, you should take advantage of that.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2021)

So it turns out that almost regardless of the circumstances, I can't seem to sleep more than 5-6 hours in any given night, at least during spring and summer.  (I'll re-evaluate this again during winter and see if that still holds true.)

It's usually either dehydration or needing to use the bathroom - sometimes both at the same time.  I'd normally not think too much of this, except falling back asleep after addressing either is basically impossible for me even if I don't have to worry about the alarm.

Not helping any of this is that due to sensory issues, I have an inordinate amount of trouble falling asleep.  I HAVE to have a thick comforter and, given circumstances from last night when the power was out, I may not be able to have any sort of night-light anywhere near me if I want to take any less than an hour to fall asleep.  I tend to need quiet, but I don't know how absolute that requirement is and wearing hearing protection at night doesn't seem to work (at least the bulkier kinds I have that leave pressure elsewhere on my head - given past ear infections I'm wary of using smaller earplugs for THAT long).

More on this later.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 22, 2021)

Ugh, random bout of insomnia last night, so annoying when it happens out of nowhere. Annoying as fuck.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 22, 2021)

dastergast said:


> welcome to the workforce.......
> Many people work every day for a 70+ hour week.
> I did that for a year. That gave me a cheap rural property and cars with zero debt or mortgage,
> and five years-plus worth of living expenses.
> ...



Thanks for the tips. They might be useful if I lived in the states.

Unfortunately I do not. I live in the poorest country in the EU And I make 550 euro a month for 50-60 hours a week. Which btw is considered higher than the average salary for this town.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 22, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I was hesitant to make this, but I couldn't resist after reading that.
> View attachment 114109



XD XD That made my day, thanks!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2021)

Down another cashier. One of the co-workers getting bullied decided to flex with her husband while posing with guns in a public Facebook post talking about how her husband will protect her from her bullies. I don't think it was intended to be a threat, (just a cringy flex) but work took it seriously and banned her from coming back. Not arguing with how they handled it, better to be safe than sorry. But damn.

For real?

Edit: the other half of my post didn't save and it forced me to refresh and now it's gone )8< 

I was able to speak with the boss though and I'm feeling optimistic my concerns will be addressed but only time will tell.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 22, 2021)

Man, I just want to fit in for once in my goddamn life. I was in my room for the majority of the day and even when I tried to be with my family I felt as lonely as I could ever be. Why can’t anything be good in my life, why can’t I just have this one gem that’s mine which will always put a smile on my face, why must everything I do feel so worthless and like a giant waste of time, why must I always feel this constant sadness hanging over me.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 22, 2021)

I ended up sleeping through my alarm this Saturday, and I passed out after work yesterday, resulting me in missing two classes for the first time in 9 months.

It is apparently such a huge deal that it carries the same weight as me quitting them. No, I haven't quit. I have no intention to quit. But god damn. I know I keep saying that "evil never rests and evil never sleeps", but sometimes, evil needs a nap, you know?

Fuck.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Down another cashier. One of the co-workers getting bullied decided to flex with her husband while posing with guns in a public Facebook post talking about how her husband will protect her from her bullies. I don't think it was intended to be a threat, (just a cringy flex) but work took it seriously and banned her from coming back. Not arguing with how they handled it, better to be safe than sorry. But damn.
> 
> For real?
> 
> ...



What the hell? Man, why can't people just... you know... not go crazy every like 5 minutes?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 22, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> Man, I just want to fit in for once in my goddamn life. I was in my room for the majority of the day and even when I tried to be with my family I felt as lonely as I could ever be. Why can’t anything be good in my life, why can’t I just have this one gem that’s mine which will always put a smile on my face, why must everything I do feel so worthless and like a giant waste of time, why must I always feel this constant sadness hanging over me.


Life is hard and things like this just come natural to some of us, and there isn't much we can do. For me at least I surround myself with awesome people, people that will be there for me on my bad days, who compliment me, not on everything but on the things I do good at. These people keep me grounded in reality while not inflating my ego. I know that finding these kids of people can be hard, but when you find them it will feel so absolutely perfect, that everything just clicks into place.
I know you don't feel it right now, but I think you're awesome. We may not see each other much, but from what I can see I think you're cool, and it saddens me you can't see that in yourself. :3

We're here for ya whenever you need us.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 22, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Mosquitoes -_- They force you to choose between scratching all night or sleeping with your blanket on which is way too warm


I bought a usb chargeable bug zapper that sits on my shelf this summer. I'm actually disappointed as I have yet to witness a zap so far : (


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Life is hard and things like this just come natural to some of us, and there isn't much we can do. For me at least I surround myself with awesome people, people that will be there for me on my bad days, who compliment me, not on everything but on the things I do good at. These people keep me grounded in reality while not inflating my ego. I know that finding these kids of people can be hard, but when you find them it will feel so absolutely perfect, that everything just clicks into place.
> I know you don't feel it right now, but I think you're awesome. We may not see each other much, but from what I can see I think you're cool, and it saddens me you can't see that in yourself. :3
> 
> We're here for ya whenever you need us.


Thank you, that means a lot


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 23, 2021)

Ugh, another insomnia bout last night... I do wish the weather would make up its mind, too. Fucking complete bollocks.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 23, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I bought a usb chargeable bug zapper that sits on my shelf this summer. I'm actually disappointed as I have yet to witness a zap so far : (


Oh is it like an actual death ray?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 23, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Ugh, another insomnia bout last night... I do wish the weather would make up its mind, too. Fucking complete bollocks.


I know that europe doesn't have integrated heating and cooling like it does in the states, so I'm not sure how much of this applies, but I would recommend getting a space heater and a cooler, perhaps even a quite enough rotary fan, that way you can keep your space hot or cold depending on what you need.
If that comes too hard to procure you can always try doing some home methods with ice and styrofoam.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 23, 2021)

I've tried all sorts, I have four fans, and it gets humid, mostly because I live near a marsh, so during the Summer it gets humid as hell.

Also, I'm SICK TO DEATH OF MY ASSHAT NEIGHBOURS HELLSPAWN! They never actually wanted the fucking thing, but only had it because the two got kicked out of their last place for not paying rent, so everyday, even at night, I either hear his bitching and moaning about his video games, like seriously dude, if I still had my SNES and my Street Fighter II: Turbo fighting skills, I'd GIVE you something to bitch about!

If you don't like getting your ass handed to you, STOP FUCKING PLAYING!

Even at night his crotch goblin runs around late at night. The girlfriend is younger than he is, but she's just as stupid as he is. Both are fucking lazy, it's been 3 years since they moved in the apartment above me, and it's 3 years I won't get back! The day they moved in they were fucking annoying, dragging heavy shit around 12-2AM, hearing him yell at the-then baby at the time always saying "SHUT THE FUCK UP!" whenever it would cry, like yo dipshit, they don't become kids in 4 hours like they do in Fallout Shelter, it takes years, ya dumb prick!

They stomp across the floor, they even do so when going up/downstairs, we've tried all sorts, but because he's nothing more than a fucking streak of piss, with a brain the size of a fucking ant, it's impossible. We were friendly, we were kind, but in the 3 years, they've been nothing but annoying as hell. I haver to wear earplugs just to get some sleep because of him. Don't hear the girlfriend as much, but it's ALWAYS him!

Bad enough he's used the excuse that he lost his grandfather. Bruh, I've lost more family members than you have, but it doesn't make me an entitled bastard, by causing issues for other people in the apartment below us. They moved in not long after my Dad died due to NHS negligence, the crotch goblin they didn't want was born on the same day my Dad died (3rd of September), and they've been nothing more than a fucking nuisance. Normally I wouldn't wish death on people, no actually yes I do (long story why, but I won't post it here), but he's too stupid to drop dead!

If he thinks getting his ass handed to him in CoD is bad enough, seriously, if I was 20 years younger again, I would of mopped his ass easily on Street Fighter 2, and I used to be a fucking badass back in the day, but when the SNES stopped working, it took me years to find another one, but by then my skills had been lost, never to recover.

He's a fucking walking headache, while my Mother has given him advice, and not ONCE have either took it. There's a fucking playground near by they can take the damn hallspawn to, and they never DO! So all day, mostly on Weekends I have to listen to that thing round around non-stop... I already have sleeping issues, (I ended up with insomnia as a child, because school was major stressful for me, until it went 'dormant', then at 18 I suffered a massive trauma, whih brought it back, in which it's taken me, I'm guessing, 15 maybe 16 years to get my insomnia under control again, but I still do get random bouts, not often, but certain times of a month are a trigger for me.

Such as:

28th of Febuary - My late Older Brother's birthday

3rd of September - Anniversairy of my Dad's death

17th of November - Anniversairy of my OlderBrother's death

25th of December - Boxing Day - My Dad's Birthday.

Really needed to get that off my chest, now for me to go shoot down bitches in World of Warplanes.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 23, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I've tried all sorts, I have four fans, and it gets humid, mostly because I live near a marsh, so during the Summer it gets humid as hell.
> 
> Also, I'm SICK TO DEATH OF MY ASSHAT NEIGHBOURS HELLSPAWN! They never actually wanted the fucking thing, but only had it because the two got kicked out of their last place for not paying rent, so everyday, even at night, I either hear his bitching and moaning about his video games, like seriously dude, if I still had my SNES and my Street Fighter II: Turbo fighting skills, I'd GIVE you something to bitch about!
> 
> ...


Well there is a lot to unpack here, first I would like to say I'm sorry for your loss, having to deal with the death of a loved one and have another person use that as their excuse is not a pleasant thing to say the least. Im sorta with you on this, this dude isn't the best person in the world (To put it mildly) Yelling and doing all these different things. While im not sure what your situation is like there is always the option to move to a different complex. I. not the best for this kinda thing as I don't like having to interact with people like that, but perhaps a confrontation could be good, getting other residents together and asking him politely.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 23, 2021)

I hate working mornings because I have to deal with all the morning people who also crowd the gas station so I can't get my energy drinks in a reasonable time.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well there is a lot to unpack here, first I would like to say I'm sorry for your loss, having to deal with the death of a loved one and have another person use that as their excuse is not a pleasant thing to say the least. Im sorta with you on this, this dude isn't the best person in the world (To put it mildly) Yelling and doing all these different things. While im not sure what your situation is like there is always the option to move to a different complex. I. not the best for this kinda thing as I don't like having to interact with people like that, but perhaps a confrontation could be good, getting other residents together and asking him politely.


We've tried all that, we really have, as my Mother is a heart patient, she's had 6 heart attacks (had a 6th just 2 months ago), I mean, losing someone's bad enough, but I've _watched_ two people in my life, die. I watched my brother die in front of my eyes when I was 18 and he was 26, I watched my Dad die, when I was 30, so I do have very deep mental scars, but unlike him, I just get on with life, though I can't due much because of my autisim, and the fact I have brain damage, but unlike time, I don't make much noise.

I will if he pisses me off enough. We tried moving when my Dad was alive, never happened, and we still can't now. It's how the housing is here in England: a load of complete shit.

I want to strangle Steam! Everytime I try to load my Library, IT FUCKING CRASHES! Fix your shit, Valve!


----------



## dastergast (Jun 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Thanks for the tips. They might be useful if I lived in the states.
> 
> Unfortunately I do not. I live in the poorest country in the EU And I make 550 euro a month for 50-60 hours a week. Which btw is considered higher than the average salary for this town.


Moldova or Ukraine?

Also I don't live in America. How much does a liter of milk cost you in Euros?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 24, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Moldova or Ukraine?
> 
> Also I don't live in America. How much does a liter of milk cost you in Euros?


Neither of them are in the EU. My guess is Romania.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 24, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I've tried all sorts, I have four fans, and it gets humid, mostly because I live near a marsh, so during the Summer it gets humid as hell.


It might be of limited use given the humidity, but this floated across my Twitter timeline and I immediately thought of this discussion. I would expect that it would also work (possibly not quite as well) with eg those freezer packs you get for coolers, if you don’t want to waste a bunch of ice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407903883238600705


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 24, 2021)

Hmm, if money wasn't so tight, we'd look into it. I'd rather move to somewhere cold, much cheaper! Thanks anyways.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Neither of them are in the EU. My guess is Romania.


You are exactly correct... I am expecting 
him/her to say "yes, I am from the Ukraine" despite
claiming he is from an EU country. 
FurAffinity, 4chan, matrix protocol networks and discord
are full of "interesting" people like that. 
Say one thing only to contradict everything a day later.
"I work, no I'm unemployed"
"I'm 15yo, no I'm 35yo"
"I live in a flat, I live in the streets"
"etc,etc"


----------



## dastergast (Jun 24, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I hate working mornings because I have to deal with all the morning people who also crowd the gas station so I can't get my energy drinks in a reasonable time.


Do you love coffee?


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 24, 2021)

I know I do. :3

My boomerang headache is back, 4th day running... Wish it would leave me alone, already!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 24, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I know I do. :3
> 
> My boomerang headache is back, 4th day running... Wish it would leave me alone, already!


*Puts a cool towel on your head and gives you headphones*

its okie.

*Closes the blinds*


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 24, 2021)

I just wish Summer would end already.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 24, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I just wish Summer would end already.


Me too, winter is where its at

*Fans you*


----------



## Rimna (Jun 24, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Moldova or Ukraine?
> 
> Also I don't live in America. How much does a liter of milk cost you in Euros?



Bulgaria. A liter of milk - depending on the brand, goes for roughly 1.50 Euro.


dastergast said:


> You are exactly correct... I am expecting
> him/her to say "yes, I am from the Ukraine" despite
> claiming he is from an EU country.
> FurAffinity, 4chan, matrix protocol networks and discord
> ...



Very interesting perception of me.



The_biscuits_532 said:


> Neither of them are in the EU. My guess is Romania.




Very close guess - I live in Romania's Southern neighbour :3


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm only happy when it's cold, not hot, yet I was born in the Summer, yet I HATE Summer.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 24, 2021)

Welcome back to my weekly crisis where I mentally debate whether or not to consider commissioning nsfw art.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Welcome back to my weekly crisis where I mentally debate whether or not to consider commissioning nsfw art.


Well why WOULDN'T you consider commissioning NSFW art???


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Well why WOULDN'T you consider commissioning NSFW art???


It's mostly because I identify as demisexual and I second guess myself all the time - the ideas I have aren't exactly sexual but I still get hung up on the idea that my entire thing is all in my head, if that makes sense.

Although I haven't really discussed it with her @sleepy kitty is someone that I kinda feel like would relate - a few months ago they posted a NSFW piece before promptly taking it down and vowing never to post NSFW content again. In a way it's kinda comforting to know someone else has similar issues. Granted, it was somewhat more explicit than the ideas I've had.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Granted, it was somewhat more explicit than the ideas I've had.


Yeah... sorry 'bout that. >n<'
Thinking about it makes me uneasy.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 24, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Yeah... sorry 'bout that. >n<'
> Thinking about it makes me uneasy.


Don't worry about it, I'm no stranger to other people's nsfw art - it's actually a big reason why I ended up in the fandom. My thoughts are more "as a fellow demisexual, I don't want to have the same immediate regrets", if that makes sense.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Don't worry about it, I'm no stranger to other people's nsfw art - it's actually a big reason why I ended up in the fandom. My thoughts are more "as a fellow demisexual, I don't want to have the same immediate regrets", if that makes sense.


Ahh I see. Yeah, you have a bit of a chance of feeling regret. On my old account, I drew NSFW art, but it never felt right to me... so I quit!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> It's mostly because I identify as demisexual and I second guess myself all the time - the ideas I have aren't exactly sexual but I still get hung up on the idea that my entire thing is all in my head, if that makes sense.
> 
> Although I haven't really discussed it with her @sleepy kitty is someone that I kinda feel like would relate - a few months ago they posted a NSFW piece before promptly taking it down and vowing never to post NSFW content again. In a way it's kinda comforting to know someone else has similar issues. Granted, it was somewhat more explicit than the ideas I've had.



Isn't Demi the one where you have to know the person first before you get peepee tingles? I know I'm like that with real people, but fictional characters (self-shipping) and OC's tend to be different for me.

OH. 
Or are you planning on getting some sort of YCH where you might not get to choose the other character? If so, I can understand that kind of hesitation. 

Or did you mean to say you were contemplating SELLING NSFW vs buying it?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Isn't Demi the one where you have to know the person first before you get peepee tingles? I know I'm like that with real people, but fictional characters (self-shipping) and OC's tend to be different for me.
> 
> OH.
> Or are you planning on getting some sort of YCH where you might not get to choose the other character? If so, I can understand that kind of hesitation.
> ...


Yeah that's the one 

Every now and then I'll get an idea for an art scene and I'll be like "wait this doesn't work if they have clothes on". 

Usually the character in question is just kinda vibing yknow, but idk it still feels weird.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 25, 2021)

My neighborhood is shit; the apartment building I live in has trashy landlords that'll send goons to break walls in an elderly tenant's apartrment mere days after he passes (also accidentally cutting water in midst heat waves); but they have yet to replace the multiple mailboxes that have been destroyed months ago; also there's ACAB shit smeared all across the walls.
I badly want to move out of the big city, it reeks with pollution and it's infested with obnoxious, barely civilized shitheads. Why on earth do we pay more to live in large trash heaps..?


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 25, 2021)

Yep, sounds a bit like how it is over here. When my Mother was 18, they told her the only way she'd get a house is to have children. And I shit you not, it's still the same as it is now. Fucking greedy pricks.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> My neighborhood is shit; the apartment building I live in has trashy landlords that'll send goons to break walls in an elderly tenant's apartrment mere days after he passes (also accidentally cutting water in midst heat waves); but they have yet to replace the multiple mailboxes that have been destroyed months ago; also there's ACAB shit smeared all across the walls.
> I badly want to move out of the big city, it reeks with pollution and it's infested with obnoxious, barely civilized shitheads. Why on earth do we pay more to live in large trash heaps..?



I prefer the countryside over the big city any day. We do have critters to deal with, and power outages due to wind though. Crime is almost non-existent where I live though.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> It's mostly because I identify as demisexual and I second guess myself all the time - the ideas I have aren't exactly sexual but I still get hung up on the idea that my entire thing is all in my head, if that makes sense.
> 
> Although I haven't really discussed it with her @sleepy kitty is someone that I kinda feel like would relate - a few months ago they posted a NSFW piece before promptly taking it down and vowing never to post NSFW content again. In a way it's kinda comforting to know someone else has similar issues. Granted, it was somewhat more explicit than the ideas I've had.


I'm not claiming to be an authority on the ace spectrum at all, but my reasoning around this would basically go like "plenty of ace people still masturbate, so why can't ace people look at porn?" If it's not even sexual or erotic imagery so much as concepts that happen to be incidentally NSFW, then you don't even need that much of a justification. Not saying you're wrong to feel nervous, or that your feelings aren't valid, just... offering a perspective that might work for you to reconcile your identity with having these ideas?

(Also, as an allosexual person, I've drawn plenty of NSFW stuff I'm not even slightly into - the perception that the art people consume must reflect their sexual tastes (or lack thereof) needs to die in a fire. It's harmful and potentially artistically stunts artists who buy into it.)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 25, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm not claiming to be an authority on the ace spectrum at all, but my reasoning around this would basically go like "plenty of ace people still masturbate, so why can't ace people look at porn?" If it's not even sexual or erotic imagery so much as concepts that happen to be incidentally NSFW, then you don't even need that much of a justification. Not saying you're wrong to feel nervous, or that your feelings aren't valid, just... offering a perspective that might work for you to reconcile your identity with having these ideas?
> 
> (Also, as an allosexual person, I've drawn plenty of NSFW stuff I'm not even slightly into - the perception that the art people consume must reflect their sexual tastes (or lack thereof) needs to die in a fire. It's harmful and potentially artistically stunts artists who buy into it.)


Yeah I mean, as I said, I'm fine with viewing NSFW art but my brain just gets hung up on actually making it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Just to let you know, most, if not everyone has to or wants to see NSFW. Don't be surprised when many reject it. Do realize that you're making material for someone to get off to, so don't come complaining when society doesn't want to indulge you.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Just to let you know, most, if not everyone has to or wants to see NSFW. Don't be surprised when many reject it. Do realize that you're making material for someone to get off to, so don't come complaining when society doesn't want to indulge you.


I think this is partly why. Just like, the idea of making masturbatory content weirds me out too much.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yeah I mean, as I said, I'm fine with viewing NSFW art but my brain just gets hung up on actually making it.


That’s fair. I absolutely get that sometimes your brain will just stick with something that you might intellectually understand isn’t as much of a deal as it feels like it is. You have no obligation to push through that discomfort, I just feel bad for you that it keeps you from realizing ideas that you otherwise like (if I understand you correctly). There’s always the option of getting the art without posting it publicly, but that can in itself be a tricky thing.

If I made you uncomfortable I do apologize; my intent was to offer compassion and support. Your feelings are valid.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> Just to let you know, most, if not everyone has to or wants to see NSFW. Don't be surprised when many reject it. Do realize that you're making material for someone to get off to, so don't come complaining when society doesn't want to indulge you.


That’s a very narrow view of NSFW art. It may be making content _that_ people are likely to be getting off to, but that doesn’t mean it was made _for_ the purpose of providing them with maturbatory material. You (gen) are free to jerk off to my art, and I accept that some people probably will, but I sure as hell don’t need or really care to know about it. What you do while (or after) looking at my art is on you and none of my business.

People are welcome to not enjoy a given piece of art, or a given subject matter. What is harmful is for people to assume that someone who drew X is into/gets off on X, or that someone who commissioned Y did so because of a given aspect of Y revs up their engine (and in the worst cases go on to harass them over it). You (gen) assuming that _I_ get off to art I have created or commissioned is frankly rude (and probably incorrect). I seem to recall you protesting quite forcefully when it was suggested in another thread a while back that your interest in giant characters (IIRC) might be kink-related - same principle applies here.

As an example on the tame end I’ve made art of Tails, and I don’t have a whole lot of fucks to give about the Sonic fandom or franchise. I just felt like drawing the character.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I prefer the countryside over the big city any day. We do have critters to deal with, and power outages due to wind though. Crime is almost non-existent where I live though.


Yeah what's more annoying, raccoons helping themselves to the dumpster or antifa setting it on fire, what a difficult choice


----------



## sushy (Jun 25, 2021)

Edit: lol I think I replied to a previous post here and didn't see the new ones XD 

I am in the Netherlands, housing prices have increased rapidly here. We want to move, but it is just impossible. Living in an apartment makes me miserable, so we would be looking at houses and stuff. But prices for that start from 300K (euro)...

I wish they would build proper houses for normal rates here. It is insane that most people can't afford to rent/buy anymore.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I think this is partly why. Just like, the idea of making masturbatory content weirds me out too much.



It weirds a lot of people out. And people will get defensive here and clutch their pearls, but I am a telling the truth. We all know sex sells, it's not the issue of porn itself, but you have to realize that it is indeed an addiction. Everyone has their kinks, but I prefer that is in private. Nobody needs to know your personal sex drive unless they're your consenting other.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yeah what's more annoying, raccoons helping themselves to the dumpster or antifa setting it on fire, what a difficult choice



I'd take the racoons, but that is why we have Sophia and Apollo, they scare them off, or simply just kill the racoons.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> That’s fair. I absolutely get that sometimes your brain will just stick with something that you might intellectually understand isn’t as much of a deal as it feels like it is. You have no obligation to push through that discomfort, I just feel bad for you that it keeps you from realizing ideas that you otherwise like (if I understand you correctly). There’s always the option of getting the art without posting it publicly, but that can in itself be a tricky thing.
> 
> If I made you uncomfortable I do apologize; my intent was to offer compassion and support. Your feelings are valid.
> 
> ...



Ah, the ever so popular "you're uneducated, narrowminded, you lack X" response. Except, you're probably consenting to making content that you're roughly going to know someone jacks off to it. Now, people jack off to a lot of things, but that doesn't mean if you draw say a picture of a naked man in Italian art that there's not some horny dude or chick out there getting out to it. Still, we can play benefit of the doubt and "Whatabout" or "whatif"s all day. But the bottom line is most porn artists pretty much are aware that they will be making someone's wank material. That's the issue, you'll attract people who will make it your business. Let me say the must stupid and blunt way, I've made pictures of Scylla before and then I've had people contact me asking for her to eat them. Now granted this is the most out there example, but sadly it's like saying you're not involved in the forest fire when you're burning marshmallows during a drought.

There's the thing, I've met MANY porn artists on Deviantart, and their primary motive turns out to be they get off to it as well. Yes, it's possible to make art that you like and just someone gets off to it, many times I'll make a picture of a character and it's faved by over 9000 no art accounts with people who have feet in their favorites, but the thing is that when I make the art it's 100% meant to be more serious and not something someone gets off to. I wouldn't care about rudeness, simply because I've met many a egotistical artist on deviantart who do get off to the smut they make. So, my mind isn't ever going to be changed on the subject because all foo often I see the opposite case, come hail or high water.

Except, there's one little issue. My characters are in a story that has an outright interplanetary war and heavy combat, and yet people put my own art in favorites with really out there shit like breasts that would make your back hurt or balloons. Do I like these people? No, but for me to go after every single person who looks at my characters the wrong way, especially after being in the Sonic fandom and already getting that stigma would be a big waste of time. Also, giants are something humanity has been making in mythology and fiction way before I was even born. Presuming my characters are for smut is basically being blind to the literal decade worth of lore in how they are, their motives, and their story. So yeah, you can make a lame armchair argument about that, but then I'll just rebuke you at being lazy and not analyzing or thinking critical about my character's actual targeted audience of people who like sci-fi and fantasy with a touch of mythos. Then again, this is Fur Affinity's forums so such lazy thinking is sort of common.

Yeah, I am not going to bring up Zerofinix, a user who recently did some very atrocious things and yet they make very nice SFW art. I'll tell you, I've seen too many people say that in my day.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 25, 2021)

@Jaredthefox92 This is not the first time I’ve seen you apply one set of standards for other people’s posts/arguments, and a different set of standards for your own. Either you can argue that it’s a safe assumption that  people are sexually stimulated by the things they draw, or you can accept that it’s not a foregone conclusion. In the former case, you have to accept that it applies to your own artwork as well (“it has a larger story” is not enough to absolve the work in this case; plenty of NSFW art comes with stories, including art that is explicitly created as wank material. I’ve drawn smut in the past of a character whose world/story is about 20 years old at this point - while it wasn’t created for the purpose of getting anyone off it’s 100% explicitly sexual content). In the latter case, you shouldn’t be throwing out broad generalizations about NSFW artists’ motivations. If the reason Artist A draws naked bunnies doesn’t matter, the reason Artist B draws giant ladies doesn’t matter. Period.

If it would make me lazy to draw conclusions about your work without deep analysis, it makes you lazy to jump to conclusions about NSFW artists’ motivations without first giving their work the same analysis. The reason why I even mentioned that incident was that you appeared to find the allegation that you had a sexual interest in giant characters offensive, and I figured making explicit the parallel with the assumptions you make of adult work might give you a bit of pause. I guess not.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> Now granted this is the most out there example, but sadly it's like saying you're not involved in the forest fire when you're burning marshmallows during a drought.


More like you’re selling the marshmallows; the whole point is that it’s literally someone else getting the product and doing something with it that’s not under your control.

But hey, if you don’t care about how rude, harmful and stigmatizing (not to mention hypocritical) it can be to assume that everyone else’s motivations are sexual while maintaining that your own motivations are pure as new snow, that’s your choice. I’ve told you on the assumption that most people prefer not to be rude.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> @Jaredthefox92 This is not the first time I’ve seen you apply one set of standards for other people’s posts/arguments, and a different set of standards for your own. Either you can argue that it’s a safe assumption that  people are sexually stimulated by the things they draw, or you can accept that it’s not a foregone conclusion. In the former case, you have to accept that it applies to your own artwork as well (“it has a larger story” is not enough to absolve the work in this case; plenty of NSFW art comes with stories, including art that is explicitly created as wank material. I’ve drawn smut in the past of a character whose world/story is about 20 years old at this point - while it wasn’t created for the purpose of getting anyone off it’s 100% explicitly sexual content). In the latter case, you shouldn’t be throwing out broad generalizations about NSFW artists’ motivations. If the reason Artist A draws naked bunnies doesn’t matter, the reason Artist B draws giant ladies doesn’t matter. Period.
> 
> If it would make me lazy to draw conclusions about your work without deep analysis, it makes you lazy to jump to conclusions about NSFW artists’ motivations without first giving their work the same analysis. The reason why I even mentioned that incident was that you appeared to find the allegation that you had a sexual interest in giant characters offensive, and I figured making explicit the parallel with the assumptions you make of adult work might give you a bit of pause. I guess not.
> 
> ...



In your world intent doesn't matter. In your world just because I draw X means I care what someone I've never even met before has thoughts on my creation. Sorry, but my standard is this, if you're making porn art, you have to know the neighborhood of what you draw. I don't make porn art, simple as that. Nobody in the real world looks at my characters and would think of sexual promiscuity. Only sex crazed furries on a website would even fathom such conclusion. I can apply my standards because my way of business is not your way of business. I'm not selling smut or profiting off of porn art, so yeah you can go complain to the cows come home but it's apples to uranium as far as comparisons. You willingly admit you draw smut, despite the social repercussions. My artwork wouldn't be considered such in the real world and I have no intention for it to be so as I've been working on my series for over 10 years. You can complain all you want about my presumptions, my your rules are not my rules and my rules are not your rules. Also, idiot. I have giant men too, have you ever seen Grief? Of course not, he wouldn't fit your narrative. Grief has literally been my male mascot for over a decade, and his entire story has nothing to do with a bunch of thirsty people on the internet. So yeah, not period. Don't like my reasoning? Go complain on Tumblr, but I shall stand by my record of characters I've worked on for over 10 years not being someone's smut.

They draw smut for money, or they do it because they're secretly wanting it. I will not play devil's advocate with people I've countless times see this happen by experience. Once more, we can go "whatabout" or "but if" all day, but my experience is that smut artists generally either do it to sell out or because they want it for their own personal "consumption". No amount of finger pointing will change my viewpoint on this. I don't find it offensive, I just find it annoying. Too many furries on here are obsessed with sex where they really shouldn't.  Just because some people may look at my characters one way doesn't mean that they're meant for smut or whatever NSFW people have in their dirty little minds. Once more, look at characters who are male like Arnzarel, Grief, Tyrenous, Anton, Maximus, and Cyrus who have no ounce of sexual conduct in their lore or designs for over ten whole years.

Yeah, that is why you get a better product that isn't as harmful to your body. Sex is an addiction that can lead to bad issues, and I am not into the market to sell that. I have a conscious.

I still presume such, simply because I'm not here to sell smut or NSFW. My intent and playbook is not Fur Affinties. Sorry, but not everyone cares about such rubbish when they want to make a narrative and entertain a story. In your world, George Lucas is selling smut because Leia has a slave girl outfit in Return of the Jedi. Projection doesn't work on me, because my playbook is not the playbook of people making porn for money.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 25, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Bulgaria. A liter of milk - depending on the brand, goes for roughly 1.50 Euro.
> 
> 
> Very interesting perception of me.
> ...


Bulgaria... great traditional food. 
decent beer.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> My neighborhood is shit; the apartment building I live in has trashy landlords that'll send goons to break walls in an elderly tenant's apartrment mere days after he passes (also accidentally cutting water in midst heat waves); but they have yet to replace the multiple mailboxes that have been destroyed months ago; also there's ACAB shit smeared all across the walls.
> I badly want to move out of the big city, it reeks with pollution and it's infested with obnoxious, barely civilized shitheads. Why on earth do we pay more to live in large trash heaps..?


Indeed... why are you living there?


----------



## dastergast (Jun 25, 2021)

sushy said:


> Edit: lol I think I replied to a previous post here and didn't see the new ones XD
> 
> I am in the Netherlands, housing prices have increased rapidly here. We want to move, but it is just impossible. Living in an apartment makes me miserable, so we would be looking at houses and stuff. But prices for that start from 300K (euro)...
> 
> I wish they would build proper houses for normal rates here. It is insane that most people can't afford to rent/buy anymore.


Have you looked at a mortgage? or purchasing cheap land AND THEN building a house on top?
rent is just dead money that isn't going towards paying for a house.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Just to let you know, most, if not everyone has to or wants to see NSFW. Don't be surprised when many reject it. Do realize that you're making material for someone to get off to, so don't come complaining when society doesn't want to indulge you.


How are you even associated with Fur affinity or the furry fandom in general?
A fandom that is a mostly "odd" people drawing suggestive or outright pornographic anthro-animal stuff.
You have chosen to associate with a sexualised group of people.
Furaffinity isn't society.... Deviantart is not society......
Almost nobody irl knows anything about Furaffinity.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

dastergast said:


> How are you even associated with Fur affinity or the furry fandom in general?
> A fandom that is a mostly "odd" people drawing suggestive or outright pornographic anthro-animal stuff.
> You have chosen to associate with a sexualised group of people.
> Furaffinity isn't society.... Deviantart is not society......
> Almost nobody irl knows anything about Furaffinity.



I'm not truth be told. I just like to roleplay, chat, and sometimes ask for art but as far as all the fursuits and conventions? Nope! 

"You can be in the world, but not of the world." 

Also, you're mistaken that I think everyone here is like that. No, I don't. Hence why I have made some friends and roleplay, but I an not in the furry fandom for those reasons.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 25, 2021)

dastergast said:


> How are you even associated with Fur affinity or the furry fandom in general?
> A fandom that is a mostly "odd" people drawing suggestive or outright pornographic anthro-animal stuff.
> You have chosen to associate with a sexualised group of people.
> Furaffinity isn't society.... Deviantart is not society......
> Almost nobody irl knows anything about Furaffinity.


Whilst NSFW content is a large part of the fandom, it isn't an inherent factor.


----------



## SerialHowler (Jun 25, 2021)

Take a moment to appreciate the irony of a macro sonic fetishist complaining about the fandom being too sexual. That is a special moment.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

SerialHowler said:


> Take a moment to appreciate the irony of a macro sonic fetishist complaining about the fandom being too sexual. That is a special moment.



Implying my macro art are sexualized. I want you to pick out one that is, please do:









						Artwork Gallery for Jaredthefox92 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hey, it's Jaredthefox92 from Deviantart. I just made this account because I forgot about my old one.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## SerialHowler (Jun 25, 2021)

My apologies, surely the piece titled "Titaness Sherlys Twerking," isn't sexual.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

SerialHowler said:


> My apologies, surely the piece titled "Titaness Sherlys Twerking," isn't sexual.



1.That's not canon, Grief never meets T-Sherly. It's an AU.

2.Sherly is my most remorseless, most unsavory, and most guiltless and sociopathic character.

3.Don't like romance? That is how you were born.


----------



## SerialHowler (Jun 25, 2021)

My mistake, because it's not part of your 'cannon' it isn't sexual and you derived zero enjoyment out of it. I forgot that is how it works. That's an awfully convenient get of jail free card.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

SerialHowler said:


> My mistake, because it's not part of your 'cannon' it isn't sexual and you derived zero enjoyment out of it. I forgot that is how it works. That's an awfully convenient get of jail free card.



It's not, you don't get it. The joke is T-Sherly is nicer than the main one. At least a giant angry rampaging version of her is nicer than the orchestrator of the Rodent Solution and the leader of the Grey Party. It's an in joke, this version is more preferable than the main version. This is the 'real' Sherly.


----------



## SerialHowler (Jun 25, 2021)

This is what we call Schrodinger's joke. See if you're making a joke, you immediately have immunity to being criticized for deriving real feelings of superiority or enjoyment out of the base act. Ever draw porn before and your parent's see it? Just say it's a joke and they can't give you weird looks for drawing giant twerking women. Cause it's a joke, lawl!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

SerialHowler said:


> This is what we call Schrodinger's joke. See if you're making a joke, you immediately have immunity to being criticized for deriving real feelings of superiority or enjoyment out of the base act. Ever draw porn before and your parent's see it? Just say it's a joke and they can't give you weird looks for drawing giant twerking women. Cause it's a joke, lawl!



Also, buddy. T-Sherly comes from a universe where Sonic and friends are all kaiju. It's in the Archie Sonic comics.









						Rabbot-Zilla
					

Rabbot-Zilla is an alternate version of Bunnie Rabbot that appears in the Sonic the Hedgehog comic series published by Archie Comics. She is from a version of Mobius in which Mobians are giant monsters created by weapons testing on the remote Knothole Island. In this universe, Chaos Emerald...




					sonic.fandom.com
				




There is literally a version of Mobius where Sonic,Amy, Sally, Rotor, and all the other Freedom Fighters were gigantic kaiju. T-Sherly is from this universe.

You maybe wondering why she looks relatively the same like on Moebius, because she was turn gigantic by Ophelia in this universe to fight kaiju and is immune to chaos radiation. Basically, they tried to make her like Captain America to fight the kaiju, but Sherly being who she is betrays them after Ophelia made it where Sherly cannot have kids. So in revenge she just turned evil because she could never be a mother. But she wasn't mutated by chaos emerald radiation, she was altered with genetics to be resistant to it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 25, 2021)

I think it would be best to move this conversation to DMs, if you are so inclined. This thread is for people to vent frustrations about their day, not to make new ones. And the people who do utilize this thread do not want it taken down yet again.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 25, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Indeed... why are you living there?


No real opportunities to move in a while, but now I'm really considering it


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 25, 2021)

*Facepaws as she sighs*

I swear, Valve more derpy as each "Steam Self-Update" is spat out, but instead of updating my Steam... It crahsed my Steam instead. Ggs, Valve, ggs. Idiots.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Could it be the new Windows 11 update?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2021)

Three months.

If I minimize my spending for that long, I'll have saved enough that I can get this student loan debt off my shoulders once and for all.

I wager that unlike most people in that kind of situation, this is something that SHOULD be easy mode for me.  Food is covered for that long, the student loan payments WERE my rent payment (I think the rent payment's going to change to putting money in the investment account once the student loans are gone), my only mandatory expenditure now is gas for the SUV.  Stretching what I estimate is $1000 leeway over 3 months should by all rights be a complete cakewalk.

....if we don't take into account just how BAD I am when it comes to impulse buys.  I'll need to keep it under control longer when I finally move out, as I figure that after house payment, utilities, taxes, and retirement, I'll have exactly one paycheck a month to spend on things like food/gas/etc..

Any pointers for impulse control?  (The standard "buy in bulk" and "make it at home" stuff is what I already know, the issue is reining in impulses specifically.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 25, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Three months.
> 
> If I minimize my spending for that long, I'll have saved enough that I can get this student loan debt off my shoulders once and for all.
> 
> ...


I straight up argue with myself.

"Do you need this now. Really?"
"I know you want it but you can always get it later."
"Its just another thing to put on your shelf and it will collect dust."
"Are you hungry? NEVER shop when you're hungry!!!"

I will occasionally buy a game maybe once or twice a year of my finances are in good standing. I need SOMETHING to keep me stimulated, especially when I had no social life online/ nothing to do except work eat and sleep. Its difficult and incredibly frustrating to go years without indulging even once. Games gave me enough stimulation and kept my wheels turning.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I straight up argue with myself.
> 
> "Do you need this now. Really?"
> "I know you want it but you can always get it later."
> ...



I've been there, well not with food but when I have money and I don't know what to spend it on. Normally, I'm very frugal until after Christmas and my birthday.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 25, 2021)

Trying to hide I'm bi, and not even mildly opening up about it until my 30's, only after different friend groups openly told me they suspected I am for long time and don't care... I guess this is an awkward coming out post...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Trying to hide I'm bi, and not even mildly opening up about it until my 30's, only after different friend groups openly told me they suspected I am for long time and don't care... I guess this is an awkward coming out post...



You don't need to hide it, as long as you respect others such as friends and family you can tell people.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 25, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Any pointers for impulse control? (The standard "buy in bulk" and "make it at home" stuff is what I already know, the issue is reining in impulses specifically.)



Start looking at items as costing X amount of real working hours instead of items costing X amount in fiat currency.

Take this 55 inch LG 4k TV for example. It has a sticker price of 576.99 USD.

Now let's assume that you're me. You make 17.50 USD/hour. I have no consumer debt whatsoever to speak of, I don't have any human or non-human dependents to financially look after, and I don't have any major medical conditions that demand costly reoccurring treatment. Just about every cent that I earn after taxes and necessary expenses are accounted for goes straight into my pocket.

It would still take me roughly 33 hours of working a 17.50/hour full-time job to afford this TV assuming nothing expensive (things like a sudden car repair or traffic ticket) occurs while I'm saving for the TV. That's 33 hours of my finite lifespan gone forever. I could _potentially _resell this TV at a later date to recoup some of my monetary losses (though none of the actual time that I used to save up for this TV will be refunded to me), but electronics depreciate like absolute rocks, so my return is going to be pretty low.

This TV is probably pretty awesome, but is it "33 hours of your life" awesome? Remember: that's damn-near an entire standard US work week_ for a TV_.

Fighting impulse buys is down to sheer willpower and a bit of understanding of the _real _consequences of impulse buying. Each time you make a stupid purchase, you're robbing yourself of valuable life hours that you will never, _ever _get back. You're also stealing from _future _you, because now he has about 600 fewer dollars to spend on himself in old age.

EDIT: It's good that you're going to be rid of student loans within the next 3 months! You're going to feel like a weight has been lifted off of your shoulders (and you're going to care a little less about ass-blasted bosses threatening you with termination if you offend their egos).


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2021)

Drinking a large cup of cold water at 3 am is one of the sexiest feelings in the world.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 26, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> *Facepaws as she sighs*
> 
> I swear, Valve more derpy as each "Steam Self-Update" is spat out, but instead of updating my Steam... It crahsed my Steam instead. Ggs, Valve, ggs. Idiots.


Valve is remarkably inept for what they are. Still hoping that Epic and other new players on the scene will offer enough competition for them to shape up, but so far… not much luck.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....if we don't take into account just how BAD I am when it comes to impulse buys. I'll need to keep it under control longer when I finally move out, as I figure that after house payment, utilities, taxes, and retirement, I'll have exactly one paycheck a month to spend on things like food/gas/etc..
> 
> Any pointers for impulse control? (The standard "buy in bulk" and "make it at home" stuff is what I already know, the issue is reining in impulses specifically.)


I don’t know what services you have access to from your bank etc, but if it’s an option that won’t cost you much if anything extra, making sure you only have whatever money you’ve given yourself as an “allowance” in the account tied to your debit card can help, particularly if you do most of your impulse buying online (it’s always awkward to be standing at a checkout with your card getting declined, which makes this approach harder). I know some other people apply a “three day rule” for themselves - they put it back on the shelf, whether literally or metaphorically, and if they still want it in three days they’ll allow themselves to consider it. Doesn’t work for me personally, but obviously it works for them, so worth trying. Adding an extra hurdle to the purchase process can also help, like keeping your card somewhere where you’d have to go get it before checking out your online shopping basket.



TyraWadman said:


> I will occasionally buy a game maybe once or twice a year of my finances are in good standing. I need SOMETHING to keep me stimulated, especially when I had no social life online/ nothing to do except work eat and sleep. Its difficult and incredibly frustrating to go years without indulging even once. Games gave me enough stimulation and kept my wheels turning.


So much this. Going literal years not treating myself hardly ever (birthday/Christmas money exempt unless it isn’t) actually has _hurt_ my impulse control where frivolous spending is concerned. I’m… not inclined to worry overmuch about it for now (my mental health is bad enough that I don’t need to add extra stress by berating myself about every non-essential purchase I make), but I recognize that it’s a bad habit that I’ll need to break at some point.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 26, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Could it be the new Windows 11 update?


Wha? I HOPE NOT!

Fuck right on off, Microsoft!


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 26, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Trying to hide I'm bi, and not even mildly opening up about it until my 30's, only after different friend groups openly told me they suspected I am for long time and don't care... I guess this is an awkward coming out post...


It's not easy coming out, it took me almost my whole life to come out to my Mother as gay, so I know the feeling. None of my other family know I'm gay, mostly because of how they view it, mostly because both sides of my family are from the 1940s/1950s London, so it's not easy. But, nobody here is to judge, and we're here for you if you need any help. =D Be safe, Manic.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 26, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Trying to hide I'm bi, and not even mildly opening up about it until my 30's, only after different friend groups openly told me they suspected I am for long time and don't care... I guess this is an awkward coming out post...


And bi has become another word for gay.
"yeah, I am totally straight"
"actually no I am secretly bi"
"Oh you are bi too? ok we are gay now!"
This happens so much, it is almost comical.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 26, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm not truth be told. I just like to roleplay, chat, and sometimes ask for art but as far as all the fursuits and conventions? Nope!
> 
> "You can be in the world, but not of the world."
> 
> Also, you're mistaken that I think everyone here is like that. No, I don't. Hence why I have made some friends and roleplay, but I an not in the furry fandom for those reasons.


Dude, that doesn't make any sense. 100% complete lack of self-awareness.

This is like the time when strict conservative Nick Fuentes failed at convincing former subscribers
that he was straight after dating a very openly gay edgelord called catboykami and live-streaming it.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Whilst NSFW content is a large part of the fandom, it isn't an inherent factor.


That doesn't make any sense, lol. 
Especially when the MAJORITY of the art produced is suggestive fetish material
and has been since furries discovered the internet.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 26, 2021)

dastergast said:


> That doesn't make any sense, lol.
> Especially when the MAJORITY of the art produced is suggestive fetish material
> and has been since furries discovered the internet.


Going off _The Fandom_, the fandom was initially born out of an appreciation for the art and that has always been the unifying trait. The NSFW content emerged from the fact the fandom was one of the first places to accept the LGBTQIA community, and it has since retained a reputation for being accepting of niche fetishes.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 26, 2021)

I know for a fact, my PC wouldn't be able to manage Shitdows 11, it barely manages 10, half the damn time.

Fuck right on off, Microsoft, we don't want anymore failures, we want fixes! Quit masking over your fucking mistakes.

MS-DOS 1.0 (Microsoft Disk Operating System) - is where it all started.

Windows 1.0 - A mask-over MS-DOS's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows 2.0 - A mask-over Windows 1.0's issues with viruses other security flaws.

Windows 2.0 - A mask-over Windows 1.0's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows 2.1 - A mask-over Windows 2.0's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows 2.1 - A mask-over Windows 2.0's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows 2.1x - A mask-over Windows 2.1's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows 3.0 - A mask-over Windows 2.1x's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows 3.1x - A mask-over Windows 3.0's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows NT 3.1 - A mask-over Windows 3.1x's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows NT 3.5 - A mask-over Windows NT 3.1's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows NT 3.51 - A mask-over Windows NT 3.5's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows NT 4.0 - A mask-over Windows NT 3.51's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows NT 4.0 - A mask-over Windows NT 3.51's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows 2000 - A mask-over Windows NT 4.0's issues with viruses and other security flaws. (Never seen it over here)

Windows XP - A mask-over Windows 2000's issues with viruses and other security flaws.

Windows ME - A mask-over Windows 2000/XP's issues with viruses and other security flaws. (This was released a year after Windows 2000).

Windows Vista - A beta version of Windows 7, and a mask-over Windows XP's issues with viruses and security flaws.

Windows 7 - A mask-over Windows Vista's issues, with viruses and security flaws.

Windows 8 - A shitty iPhone-type OS in my view, as they removed the start button and menu, I think. - A mask-over Windows 7's issues with viruses and security flaws.

Windows 8.1 - A shitty iPhone-type OS in my view, as they removed the start button and menu, I think. - A mask-over Windows 8's issues with viruses and security flaws.

Windows 10 - A shitty hybrid of Windows 7 and 8/81. Shit OS in my view. - A mask-over Windows 7/8/8.1's issues with viruses and security flaws. And even to this, still sucks!

Rumored Windows "11" - No doubt a shitty mask-over for the failure that is Windows 10, when they said Windows 10 would be fine with older games, I call BULLSHIT. It HATES my Star Trek: Armada, even with the game patched, it still doesn't run or crashes. Stop masking over your issues Microsoft, and actually fucking fix them! It's been nearly 40 years since MS-DOS, what the fuck you idiots even doing, let alone working on another shitty OS? NO THANKS!


----------



## dastergast (Jun 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Going off _The Fandom_, the fandom was initially born out of an appreciation for the art and that has always been the unifying trait. The NSFW content emerged from the fact the fandom was one of the first places to accept the LGBTQIA community, and it has since retained a reputation for being accepting of niche fetishes.


NSFW content didn't "emerge" out of a period devoid of NSWF art. There wasn't a time when furries weren't pro sexual diversity.
It has remained amazingly consistent from it's birth to today. Back around 1995 you had gay - anthro - smut on
the personal sites of early internet adopters. That still amazes me, since there were only around 23 to 24 thousand sites online at the time.
So much pre - 2000's furry porn has survived. The art quality is generally pretty low with a few outliers. Today is much the same with more quality artists simply because more people are furries now compared to twenty years ago. The fandom would not exist if it was about appreciating "art", 
since ScienceFiction, Warhammer, Dungeons and Dragons, Disney as well as traditional fantasy artists already produced excellent anthropomorphic art.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 26, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Rumored Windows "11" - No doubt a shitty mask-over for the failure that is Windows 10, when they said Windows 10 would be fine with older games, I call BULLSHIT. It HATES my Star Trek: Armada, even with the game patched, it still doesn't run or crashes. Stop masking over your issues Microsoft, and actually fucking fix them! It's been nearly 40 years since MS-DOS, what the fuck you idiots even doing, let alone working on another shitty OS? NO THANKS!


Can't even run it with 7th gen Intels or early Ryzens, which meets recommended requirements. lol. Imagine offering users a free upgrade from the previous OS, except, a very large portion of those people offered will be required to buy a new computer to use Win 11 anyway.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 26, 2021)

It's actually fucking stupid. I have AMD Ryzen in my PC, and even that doesn't like my Win10 half the time! Microsoft, you're fucking NUTS!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 26, 2021)

The mum of one of my closest friends just died earlier today, from cancer. I never really met her, but it still makes me sad, in a sympathetic way.

It's got me feeling super existential too. We had a scare with my mum back in 2018 - fortunately it turned out just to be diabetes (as in, they diagnosed her with it then), but otherwise I've not had anyone in my immediate family die, and I don't know how I'd cope.

I still remember when my first grandparent died - my paternal grandmother, the day after my 11th birthday. I was really fucked up for a while after.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> The mum of one of my closest friends just died earlier today, from cancer. I never really met her, but it still makes me sad, in a sympathetic way.
> 
> It's got me feeling super existential too. We had a scare with my mum back in 2018 - fortunately it turned out just to be diabetes (as in, they diagnosed her with it then), but otherwise I've not had anyone in my immediate family die, and I don't know how I'd cope.
> 
> I still remember when my first grandparent died - my paternal grandmother, the day after my 11th birthday. I was really fucked up for a while after.


I'm sorry for your loss. I think its important hold on to what memories you had of her, but also remember to maybe spend more time with those close to you who are still around so you have some lasting memories with them. That could be a good experience borne from this one.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> The mum of one of my closest friends just died earlier today, from cancer. I never really met her, but it still makes me sad, in a sympathetic way.
> 
> It's got me feeling super existential too. We had a scare with my mum back in 2018 - fortunately it turned out just to be diabetes (as in, they diagnosed her with it then), but otherwise I've not had anyone in my immediate family die, and I don't know how I'd cope.
> 
> I still remember when my first grandparent died - my paternal grandmother, the day after my 11th birthday. I was really fucked up for a while after.


So sorry for your loss, Biscuits, I hope you're okay. Wishing you all the best, in these shitty times. I'm gonna head to my pit, before I want to go on a rampage, if these rumours are true on Windows 11... If they are, I'm going to be so pissed off.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Can't even run it with 7th gen Intels or early Ryzens, which meets recommended requirements. lol. Imagine offering users a free upgrade from the previous OS, except, a very large portion of those people offered will be required to buy a new computer to use Win 11 anyway.





RagingHuntress said:


> It's actually fucking stupid. I have AMD Ryzen in my PC, and even that doesn't like my Win10 half the time! Microsoft, you're fucking NUTS!


While you two are at it, any rants on UEFI, Secure Boot, or TPM 2.0?

Three things that Windows 11 mandates, and the entire reason I plan to sit a year at least on Windows 10 before moving to upgrade. I want to actually see with my own eyes whether the mandatory "security" (look, it's Windows, if a hacker is going to try to collect ransoms they'll pour everything into attacking such a highly-used system rather than try to aim at anyone else) actually means a thing. (My processor is an 8700k, which is early 8th-gen and on the list of viable processors.)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 26, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> So sorry for your loss, Biscuits, I hope you're okay. Wishing you all the best, in these shitty times. I'm gonna head to my pit, before I want to go on a rampage, if these rumours are true on Windows 11... If they are, I'm going to be so pissed off.


Yeah I'm doing good, I'm not sure if I was clear enough in my original post but this is my friend's mother, not mine. I never actually met her. I'm just like, sad by proxy. And the existentialism. 

But thanks anyway, both of you. I'm sure my friend would appreciate your condolences.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 26, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While you two are at it, any rants on UEFI, Secure Boot, or TPM 2.0?


I have those built in on my i7-7400.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2021)

I hate people who roll into my place of work like they own the place and get in my way. Then they give me act like assholes when I tell them to move.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2021)

Too tired and bored to do anything.
Too stubborn to sleep.
I hate how my days off are almost always wasted, doing nothing productive.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 27, 2021)

I can't find my bottle of melatonin and my insomnia is back and I have no money to buy more ASDFGHJKL


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 27, 2021)

*groans* Gonna go look for it again. =/


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 27, 2021)

Found it!


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 27, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yeah I'm doing good, I'm not sure if I was clear enough in my original post but this is my friend's mother, not mine. I never actually met her. I'm just like, sad by proxy. And the existentialism.
> 
> But thanks anyway, both of you. I'm sure my friend would appreciate your condolences.


Ooh, my bad, when I'm tired my brain shuts down so I misread! All the best. <3

As much as I hate Windows 10, I'll be sticking with it. Fuck Windows 11, it's another mask-over, because they're too fucking lazy to fix what the problems are in Windows. Hence why Windows has the largest virus databank in the world because of how flimsy their 'security' is.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks a lot Steam, compelte useless sack of shit. It lost my recent data for Resident Evil: Revelations (I play solo anyway), and it remembered my _old_ data from like 2 years ago, not my recent save which was a few days ago, as I started over, so I can go back and get some Raid Mode achievements, and it already had me at level 20, when my new data had me at level 8, as I was trying to go for the Trinity Bonus on every level, but because of Steam being fucking stupid, my Steam wouldn't reconize any changes, as in, if I were to go through the Ghost Ship and complete it, the achievement wouldn't unlock, even if I completely started from scratch.

So fucking annoying when Steam pulls this shit. It's a pain, because whenever achievement corrupt, I use Steam Achievement Manager (SAM for short), so I can reset all achievements, which has fixed them in the past, whenever I'd have this bullshit with Steam. Which is what I did with my Revelations achievements, because it lost my new data, while retaining my old corrupted data, so I reset the achievements and started over, but yet again it remembers the old data, not current. Made a new data today, and it better keep it, this time!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Too tired and bored to do anything.
> Too stubborn to sleep.
> I hate how my days off are almost always wasted, doing nothing productive.



Do all the situps.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Do all the situps.


Noooo!
One situp and I'll have to poop!
I don't wanna spend all day on the toilet either!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Noooo!
> One situp and I'll have to poop!
> I don't wanna spend all day on the toilet either!



I wish this forum had the poo emoji as a reaction. x3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

We shall call this new form of exercise the 'shit-up', and it shall never be spoken of again.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I wish this forum had the poo emoji as a reaction. x3









No.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 28, 2021)

Went to use the bathroom and the wind slammed my door shut. 

Plzdontbemadplzdontbemad


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 28, 2021)

Bollocks!

As if having one tooth be a pain in the ass is bad enough, now I got two more! One tooth on my upper right side is hyper crazy when anything cold touches it (all my teeth are sensitive, while I got a filling farm in my mouth), now on my left side, I got the same tooth, but on the upper left side hurting when anything warm/hot touches it, but the bottom tooth under that one also hurts with anything warm/hot touching it! I got Dentist in August, but seriously, this is fucking stupid!

Fuck my life!!

Seriously YouTube, fuck off! I'm sick of these "verify your age" shit, when it shows on my Gmail account that I'm 32 years old! Plus, I hate when I want to watch something on the side of my screen, "This video is private". BULLSHIT! if it was "private" it would show that stupid :/ face! Seriously YouTube, take your heads out of the giant bag of dicks you're eating, and I dunno, stop being so shit?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 28, 2021)

I’ve not been able to get sufficient sleep for at least the last week and a half, and I feel like my cognitive ability is deteriorating to the level of a sponge as a result. (At least hopefully it’s just because I slept poorly; the alternative is worse.) Even something simple like making myself some cereal this morning turned into me having to pause and collect myself at every step to recall what I was doing. “Hum, why am I standing at the pantry with the door open?”


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 28, 2021)

Maybe you're either under stress, or may have a phase with insomnia? I get phases of insomnia at random, as I've had it since childhood. Or maybe it's either the weather. Hope you sleep better soon, Mungo.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Can't even run it with 7th gen Intels or early Ryzens, which meets recommended requirements. lol. Imagine offering users a free upgrade from the previous OS, except, a very large portion of those people offered will be required to buy a new computer to use Win 11 anyway.


Well, actually..  people that are accustomed to using all sorts of tricks to get an OS running on hardware ( looking at you, linux distro hoppers )
Should have no issues what so ever.

"You only need TPM 1.2, which most PCs actually have.
 If you're on a modern PC, you should already have TPM on your laptop or desktop. As noted on Twitter, you might just need to enable the setting in your BIOS as the option is probably off. On a system with an Intel Chip, look for a setting called "Intel PTT" which you enable. On systems with AMD processors, the feature would be "AMD PSP fTPM."

still with windows 10 myself, 11 isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 28, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I know for a fact, my PC wouldn't be able to manage Shitdows 11, it barely manages 10, half the damn time.
> 
> Fuck right on off, Microsoft, we don't want anymore failures, we want fixes! Quit masking over your fucking mistakes.
> 
> ...


Do you swear at the chef whilst eating at his restaurant every weekend?
Lol.... I just can't... this is too much......


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 28, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Do you swear at the chef whilst eating at his restaurant every weekend?
> Lol.... I just can't... this is too much......


There's far less options for operating systems that you can actually get support for than there are for restaurants, and that's even after covid restrictions have killed off so many restaurants


----------



## dastergast (Jun 28, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> There's far less options for operating systems that you can actually get support for than there are for restaurants, and that's even after covid restrictions have killed off so many restaurants


That isn't the point. There have always been other OS options, but she has seemingly used every version of windows by choice and then complained about it, even though it was the best option lol.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 28, 2021)

I myself have gone from ancient second-hand Macintosh, to some weird IBM dos appearing thing ( could have been solaris ) , to Windows xp, Mac os X Snow leopard , Mac os X High sierra, Ubuntu, Windows 10. 
It is hard to understand why someone would only use windows and complain about windows.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 28, 2021)

People often have this same kind of attitude towards their doctors too. They visit the same GP for every checkup ( by choice ), treat them like crap
and then expect them to provide 100% perfect care without referring them to a specialist.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 28, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Well, actually..  people that are accustomed to using all sorts of tricks to get an OS running on hardware ( looking at you, linux distro hoppers )
> Should have no issues what so ever.
> 
> "You only need TPM 1.2, which most PCs actually have.
> ...


I have TPM 2.0, but my processor (7th) generation isn't officially supported. I think the confusion is people still think it's the TPM, but it's actually the processor generation that they won't allow PCs to officially upgrade, at least right now, but now there's news of some OEMS not requiring TPM for Windows 11.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 28, 2021)

I can never make my morning coffee just right. It's always either too weak or way too strong!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 28, 2021)

It frustrates me when I go to a friend to vent and to try to find guidance for a serious issue that is bothering me, and they make the ENTIRE conversation all about themselves. It's basically a middle finger in my face and they're basically saying, "I am way more important than any serious problem you have in life." It made me so angry that I don't even want to talk to this person anymore. I went to my close friend whom I've known since I was four years old, looking for help and guidance. But he totally ignored what I said and made it all about himself. He also brags about him "being a psychopath", so I guess I shouldn't be surprised by his behavior. I'm just not going to go to him for that sort of thing anymore. My friends on here treat me way better, and we help build each other up.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 28, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> Maybe you're either under stress, or may have a phase with insomnia? I get phases of insomnia at random, as I've had it since childhood. Or maybe it's either the weather. Hope you sleep better soon, Mungo.


I’ve slept badly since half a forever (like, maybe around high school I stopped sleeping decently?), but usually that just means it takes me longer to get enough hours (so I’ll be in bed for 11-12 hours for 8-9 hours of sleep or whatever). Lately it’s just been a really… strange sort of sleeping poorly. Depression, stress, heat, bipolar, random insomnia, who knows? It’s just frustrating how absolutely impossibly ditzy it makes me when my brain is running on sod-all sleep.

But yeah. I hope it at least goes back to “normal” levels of shitty sleep soon, because I don’t know if this is, like… physically sustainable.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 28, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’ve slept badly since half a forever (like, maybe around high school I stopped sleeping decently?), but usually that just means it takes me longer to get enough hours (so I’ll be in bed for 11-12 hours for 8-9 hours of sleep or whatever). Lately it’s just been a really… strange sort of sleeping poorly. Depression, stress, heat, bipolar, random insomnia, who knows? It’s just frustrating how absolutely impossibly ditzy it makes me when my brain is running on sod-all sleep.
> 
> But yeah. I hope it at least goes back to “normal” levels of shitty sleep soon, because I don’t know if this is, like… physically sustainable.


I really hope it does, as you sound like such a lovely person. Have you seen a doctor, or a psychiatrist, or even gone to a sleep clinic? I was thinking maybe a doctor could run some blood tests, as I don't know if thyriod issues can be a cause for insomnia (I've been tested for it 3-4 times, but mine came back negative). The weather sucks, I know that much. Wishing you all the best, it's shitty to have sleeping issues.

Also, bite me, Resident Evil: Revelations! I did kill every enemy in the first level of Raid Mode. Liars! Note to self: Don't type with a controller in paw. I type too quickly and make typos.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

A small vent, but one that has me slightly worried. Yesterday a big tree fell on our driveway. My family and I removed said tree, but I'm very worried about larger trees falling on our house due to their age and the wind. I feel some trees should be contracted to be removed as my family isn't as young as they used to be to remove them safely.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 28, 2021)

RagingHuntress said:


> I really hope it does, as you sound like such a lovely person. Have you seen a doctor, or a psychiatrist, or even gone to a sleep clinic? I was thinking maybe a doctor could run some blood tests, as I don't know if thyriod issues can be a cause for insomnia (I've been tested for it 3-4 times, but mine came back negative). The weather sucks, I know that much. Wishing you all the best, it's shitty to have sleeping issues.
> 
> Also, bite me, Resident Evil: Revelations! I did kill every enemy in the first level of Raid Mode. Liars! Note to self: Don't type with a controller in paw. I type too quickly and make typos.


Aww, thank you! Psych dr prescribed a med that helped with sleep initially, but it’s possible this is a different issue than what I normally have, that the heat spike recently threw off my body’s everything, or that the med is doing something else wonky in the longer run. I’m shit at self-advocacy so I’ve not made much progress in trying to get a referral for a sleep study.

Like you I’ve been tested for thyroid multiple times, but the tests are potentially pretty useless if they don’t have a prior data point for your normal. (Normal range is bigger than the deviation from your normal that’s considered pathological.)


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 28, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Aww, thank you! Psych dr prescribed a med that helped with sleep initially, but it’s possible this is a different issue than what I normally have, that the heat spike recently threw off my body’s everything, or that the med is doing something else wonky in the longer run. I’m shit at self-advocacy so I’ve not made much progress in trying to get a referral for a sleep study.
> 
> Like you I’ve been tested for thyroid multiple times, but the tests are potentially pretty useless if they don’t have a prior data point for your normal. (Normal range is bigger than the deviation from your normal that’s considered pathological.)


Yeah, like they tested me a few times, as it ran in my family (my late dad had it), but I didn't. The weather does toss my sleeping pattern out the window, as sometimes my body feels like day is night, while night is day, it's a pain in the ass, it really sucks.

I'm sort of able to sleep, while it's pissing down with rain, but the humid air is a sleep-killer, it's pissing me off. >_>;


----------



## Kony-chan (Jun 28, 2021)

I wish I would get invites from my friends. From an early age I've always wanted to hang out and do stuff with my friends. Maybe it's to cope with other things in life, but it's always been the most fun. Problem is that I've always been the one to ask everyone else. Calls, messages, trying to get it all to work. When I don't ask people to hang out, nothing ever happens. That's why I can be happy that we'll at least play 1-2 hours on an evening, that even if I don't get to do stuff irl we can at least talk and have a fun online. When people cancel that when the time comes, I get hurt. I wanna go to the beach, have a picnic, work out, or legit just go for a walk or sit down and play some cards. I wish it wouldn't be so hard. I really wish I had some booze tonight, but I'll just have to buy a stockpile tomorrow.


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 28, 2021)

I hate how I get so wrapped up in my own thoughts and emotions. Someone could be blunt but not mean to me and my paranoid brain would tell me that the person "hates" me. I feel like I'm a freak sometimes because of how random strangers either laugh at me or take pictures of me WITHOUT MY CONSENT. I'm a human being you f*ckers.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 28, 2021)

Dammit! Getting really far in Raid Mode, in Resident Evil Revelations 1, but the Flood level is driving me nuts! I can't kill anything underwater, which I want to get genocide bonus, but because I'm in deep water, I can only use stupid Pulse Grenades which stuns the Sea Reapers, but I can't even use my melee weapon underwater, nor can I take any damage either! What planet did you come from Capcom, to come up with that shit?

Gave up for now, gonna sleep on it and see if I can find a guide to help, I just want the rest of my Raid Mode achievements, while my achievements are working.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2021)

I frickin love Resident Evil. I even love the stupid movies.


----------



## Punji (Jun 29, 2021)

I hate having my opinion of someone dropping and having to hide it all the time. A growing disinterest and even disdain for a person while trying to maintain a facade of positivity towards them. Not fun or good for the emotions.

As always, no one who would ever read this.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 29, 2021)

My computer mouse died randomly, the left mouse button stopped working god damn it what the hell.
I smashed it really hard and it's... sort of working now? 

This is bs. I don't want to spend money on a new mouse -.-


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 29, 2021)

Rimna said:


> My computer mouse died randomly, the left mouse button stopped working god damn it what the hell.
> I smashed it really hard and it's... sort of working now?
> 
> This is bs. I don't want to spend money on a new mouse -.-


Best case, opening it up and cleaning it out will resolve the problem. Worst case, it breaks the mouse completely.

First option, and least likely to risk damaging anything further, is try it in a different USB port and/or _gently_ cleaning what you can of the contacts in the plug and port with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 29, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I frickin love Resident Evil. I even love the stupid movies.


lol I did once, but after Afterlife, I was like, "Nah, fuck this."

I still wait for actual movies based on the games. XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2021)

Rimna said:


> My computer mouse died randomly, the left mouse button stopped working god damn it what the hell.
> I smashed it really hard and it's... sort of working now?
> 
> This is bs. I don't want to spend money on a new mouse -.-


I find this happens over time. If you don't hear/feel that click, it probably just needs a wipe. I used the corner of some tissue in my last one since I didn't know how to take it apart. 

Q-tips would help on the outer edges I'm sure.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 29, 2021)

I seriously HATE The Ghost Ship, not only is it a fucking maze, but sometimes I don't always get enough Old Keys, even though I'm following video guides. Trying to get S rank, then do the rest of the Raid Modes on Trench then Abyss, but The Ghost Ship is pissing me off.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 29, 2021)

So I’m up in my room, it’s nearly 12 AM and my mother’s doing God-knows-what by the door. Then I hear her cry out all of a sudden. Assuming she’s been hurt, I go downstairs to find that one of our cats escaped.
The cat in question is really alert and skittish. She was running back and forth between the front and back gardens constantly. Thankfully, I managed to grab her and get her in before she scampered off. And the other cat was shut away inside, so now they’re both safe.
I honestly have no idea how I didn’t lose my cool. I’m just glad I was able to save her.  ;_;


----------



## Rimna (Jun 30, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Best case, opening it up and cleaning it out will resolve the problem. Worst case, it breaks the mouse completely.
> 
> First option, and least likely to risk damaging anything further, is try it in a different USB port and/or _gently_ cleaning what you can of the contacts in the plug and port with rubbing alcohol.





TyraWadman said:


> I find this happens over time. If you don't hear/feel that click, it probably just needs a wipe. I used the corner of some tissue in my last one since I didn't know how to take it apart.
> 
> Q-tips would help on the outer edges I'm sure.



The mouse is working fine now for the most part. When it happened at first, I thought that my game client had crashed . Then I realized it's something else when I couldn't click on anything on the desktop either. I tried the mouse on the work PC and it was the same thing there, so it was a hardware failure.

Smashing it around saved my wallet. For now. I hope it lasts until the end of summer because I am saving money for other things, and I really don't want to get a new "pr0 epic gamer mouse" until then.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 30, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> So I’m up in my room, it’s nearly 12 AM and my mother’s doing God-knows-what by the door. Then I hear her cry out all of a sudden. Assuming she’s been hurt, I go downstairs to find that one of our cats escaped.
> The cat in question is really alert and skittish. She was running back and forth between the front and back gardens constantly. Thankfully, I managed to grab her and get her in before she scampered off. And the other cat was shut away inside, so now they’re both safe.
> I honestly have no idea how I didn’t lose my cool. I’m just glad I was able to save her.  ;_;


So glad you were able to find yur furbaby, it's a nightmare when they go missing.

Woke up with a very hurtful headache, didn't help I kept waking up at random hours.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 30, 2021)

Woke up with my right hand and arm involuntarily twitching in different muscle groups, sort of like an eyelid twitch, with strange prickling and numbness near my hypothenar and pinky.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> I have TPM 2.0, but my processor (7th) generation isn't officially supported. I think the confusion is people still think it's the TPM, but it's actually the processor generation that they won't allow PCs to officially upgrade, at least right now, but now there's news of some OEMS not requiring TPM for Windows 11.


Isn't officially supported, but can you get it to run? have had success on older hardware, but it felt more like a linux installation rather than a typical windows install.
Had to try different bios configurations and such


----------



## dastergast (Jun 30, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I can never make my morning coffee just right. It's always either too weak or way too strong!


Coffee is like women. Too choosy and you will never be satisfied in life!


----------



## dastergast (Jun 30, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> So I’m up in my room, it’s nearly 12 AM and my mother’s doing God-knows-what by the door. Then I hear her cry out all of a sudden. Assuming she’s been hurt, I go downstairs to find that one of our cats escaped.
> The cat in question is really alert and skittish. She was running back and forth between the front and back gardens constantly. Thankfully, I managed to grab her and get her in before she scampered off. And the other cat was shut away inside, so now they’re both safe.
> I honestly have no idea how I didn’t lose my cool. I’m just glad I was able to save her.  ;_;


If it was a dog or bird, I would actually care.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 30, 2021)

dastergast said:


> If it was a dog or bird, I would actually care.


That's a bit harsh, considering all pets are family. I love all animals, even though I'm a cat owner, I worry for any pet owner if their pet goes missing, it's difficult not knowing if they are okay or not. All pets are part of the family, they always will.

@Hi-FiWolf95 
Could be what I get, as I have a short neck with large shoulders, sometimes my shoulders press into my neck, and when I wake up, I get numbness in which arm I was asleep for. It happens. Hope you're doing okay though, Hi-Fi.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 30, 2021)

dastergast said:


> If it was a dog or bird, I would actually care.


angry cat emoji

although i would try and help the bird


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 30, 2021)

Same here, I remember many years ago when I was a child, that there was two birds, that their feet were stuck together because some scumbag on purpose smothered used gum on a twig or whatever it was they were trying to get, and me and my Mother managed to get them free.

I always make sure we have clean water bowls outside for the birds to bathe in.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 30, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Same here, I remember many years ago when I was a child, that there was two birds, that their feet were stuck together because some scumbag on purpose smothered used gum on a twig or whatever it was they were trying to get, and me and my Mother managed to get them free.
> 
> I always make sure we have clean water bowls outside for the birds to bathe in.


... at least it was not fly paper


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 30, 2021)

I hate flies, but I make sure they do go out alive if possible.

Okay, thanks Spotify, just crash on me twice, when I wanted to listen to a podcast. Why so pissed with my last post? The birds weren't hurt, they flew away just fine.

Much like 2 out of 3 of my cats have taken over my bed.

Does anyone play Black Desert Online? Ever since the last patch, I've not been able to play, I sit around for 5-30 minutes, and I just get a black screen, I can't log in or anything. Keep wanting to go play with my friends, but for some odd reason my game just doesn't go anywhere, I don't know if the patch broke my game, or it's something on their end.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

Apparently it's like 9°c back at my parents and man I am jealous

25°c+ is gross


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Apparently it's like 9°c back at my parents and man I am jealous
> 
> 25°c+ is gross


Enjoy the cool weather while we can, before the heat comes back with a vengeance. X_X


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Enjoy the cool weather while we can, before the heat comes back with a vengeance. X_X


This is cool? 

S c r e a m


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 30, 2021)

Oh dear, well it's cool over my side of the country... Well, the wind is, though at night the air is super stuffy.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Oh dear, well it's cool over my side of the country... Well, the wind is, though at night the air is super stuffy.


26° in Liverpool, 60% Humidity. Barely any wind, and no rain


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 30, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> That's a bit harsh, considering all pets are family. I love all animals, even though I'm a cat owner, I worry for any pet owner if their pet goes missing, it's difficult not knowing if they are okay or not. All pets are part of the family, they always will.
> 
> @Hi-FiWolf95
> Could be what I get, as I have a short neck with large shoulders, sometimes my shoulders press into my neck, and when I wake up, I get numbness in which arm I was asleep for. It happens. Hope you're doing okay though, Hi-Fi.


I had muscle twitching all over for over 5 years, it sometimes it changes its focal points. It's just really weird.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 30, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Isn't officially supported, but can you get it to run? have had success on older hardware, but it felt more like a linux installation rather than a typical windows install.
> Had to try different bios configurations and such


I have not tried to install it, I want to wait to see if my i5-7400 is supported in official release.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> 26° in Liverpool, 60% Humidity. Barely any wind, and no rain


Sounds much like my area: more humid air, less rain and barely any wind in my direction. >_<



Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> I had muscle twitching all over for over 5 years, it sometimes it changes its focal points. It's just really weird.


Hmm, strange. I still get right-sided tremors, which only happens if I'm major stressed.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Sounds much like my area: more humid air, less rain and barely any wind in my direction. >_<
> 
> 
> Hmm, strange. I still get right-sided tremors, which only happens if I'm major stressed.


It's currently 7-16°c at my parents, with slightly more humidity and rain. It sounds idyllic.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 30, 2021)

I think we should be able to control the weather, to hell with summer, welcome back winter, would be my goal.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Coffee is like women. Too choosy and you will never be satisfied in life!


Umm ok lol

I'm pretty satisfied in life though ngl


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> I think we should be able to control the weather, to hell with summer, welcome back winter, would be my goal.


I wish it were always spring


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Umm ok lol
> 
> I'm pretty satisfied in life though ngl


Demisexual gang

I've had like two crushes and neither of them went anywhere 

But I'm doing just fine in life.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Demisexual gang
> 
> I've had like two crushes and neither of them went anywhere
> 
> But I'm doing just fine in life.


He probably thought I was a guy


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 30, 2021)

Heh, I get mistaken for a guy quite a bit, as well I'm a girl gamer. But I shrug it off. I swear my sexuality is like, a cusp, much like my Zodiac sign.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

I get called She all the time

I mean tbf my sona is female because dysphoria so I don't mind


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

A lot of people on here assume I'm a guy tbh


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jun 30, 2021)

Yeah, it's a pain when people don't read people's profiles, to learn about that person. I'll only call someone what they want to be called.

As always, my Steam threw a hissy fit by crashing on my Libary screen. >_>;


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 30, 2021)

dastergast said:


> If it was a dog or bird, I would actually care.


Okay…well, hate to break it to ya, but I don’t exactly care about bait posts


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 30, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> So I’m up in my room, it’s nearly 12 AM and my mother’s doing God-knows-what by the door. Then I hear her cry out all of a sudden. Assuming she’s been hurt, I go downstairs to find that one of our cats escaped.
> The cat in question is really alert and skittish. She was running back and forth between the front and back gardens constantly. Thankfully, I managed to grab her and get her in before she scampered off. And the other cat was shut away inside, so now they’re both safe.
> I honestly have no idea how I didn’t lose my cool. I’m just glad I was able to save her.  ;_;


I'm so glad you managed to get kitty back inside! I've had a few stupid scares because of housemates over the years. One set that didn't seem to get the concept of making sure the front door is shut when you close it, one who Kept. Leaving. Windows. Open. I came home more than once to find my ragdoll crying under the porch or in the neighbor's hedge because she'd jumped out an open window and then realized that outside is scary when the novelty wears off. And then there was the idiot wannabe gangbanger who denied to my face that he/his friends had let my cat get out the front door when they were running in and out doing who knows what while tinkering with their cars. Because, yanno, the cat's in the front entryway crying to be let in the house proper, damp with rain, because a wizard did it. I wouldn't even have been mad if he'd said "yeah, she slipped out, sorry about that," it was the flat denial that was offensive. There is no way she gets through two doors, one of them twice, and then sits crying in the entryway with none of them noticing. Housemate adventures, I tells ya. >.<


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

I have to get my pupils dialated tomorrow.

At least I'm getting new glasses, because my old pair broke.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 30, 2021)

June is over in 35 minutes, and I'm feeling robbed.
It's completely irrational, obviously, but I'm really feeling like "where the fuck did June go?" In my head it's like there's still at least another week of June 20's to go.


----------



## dastergast (Jun 30, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> A lot of people on here assume I'm a guy tbh


It is 2021, you can be what ever you choose to be lol.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

dastergast said:


> It is 2021, you can be what ever you choose to be lol.


Honestly, I choose to be myself lol


----------



## dastergast (Jun 30, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Okay…well, hate to break it to ya, but I don’t exactly care about bait posts


Jesus Christ, people are so emotionally invested in their cats. Weird, since they are such cold, detached, independent dead-faced animals.
They are cruel killing machines. You feed them, and they still murder peoples homing pigeons.
Temperamental scratching addicts that wreck furniture. Frequently abandon their owners for people that give them expensive food.
Cat owners don't own their cats, they just provide food and see them maybe 20% of the day.
Cats spend most of their time in other peoples yards.
If you pat a cat too much it attacks you.
They climb up onto everything and leave hair over everything including the kitchen sink. Super unhygienic and disgusting.
They cannot physically protect you from a house invasion.
You can judge the mental health of somebody by the number of cats they have. More cats = more crazy.
Thus the stereotypical old single cat lady in a filthy house full of 30 cats.

BUT.......

Some of them have nice colorful coats.


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

I reeeeally need to vent about this: Just because you think a certain animal is "gross" that doesn't mean you have the right to TORCHER it. Unless it's harmful to the native area go ahead and humanely rid of it. However, I fully believe downing or spraying bugs or trapping rodents for no legit reason is animal abuse. There were kids who would pour salt on snails, stomp on snakes and throw rocks at squirrels back in my childhood. F*cking respect nature or get kicked in the a** by me or mother nature people.


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Jesus Christ, people are so emotionally invested in their cats. Weird, since they are such cold, detached, independent dead-faced animals.
> They are cruel killing machines. You feed them, and they still murder peoples homing pigeons.
> Temperamental scratching addicts that wreck furniture. Frequently abandon their owners for people that give them expensive food.
> Cat owners don't own their cats, they just provide food and see them maybe 20% of the day.
> ...


You need help.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> I reeeeally need to vent about this: Just because you think a certain animal is "gross" that doesn't mean you have the right to TORCHER it. Unless it's harmful to the native area go ahead and humanely rid of it. However, I fully believe downing or spraying bugs or trapping rodents for no legit reason is animal abuse. There were kids who would pour salt on snails, stomp on snakes and throw rocks at squirrels back in my childhood. F*cking respect nature or get kicked in the a** by me or mother nature people.



I used to burn ants with a magnifying glass. Then I grew up and started using hairspray and a lighter.
That's as far as my animal TORTURE goes. I could kill people who abuse animals and not even feel bad.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> You need help.


New account, old face. Just report (if they harass you), ignore them and move on.



Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I used to burn ants with a magnifying glass.


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I used to burn ants with a magnifying glass. Then I grew up and started using hairspray and a lighter.
> That's as far as my animal TORTURE goes. I could kill people who abuse animals and not even feel bad.


Ants don't feel pain luckily. I highly agree with teaching animal abusers a lesson. Life isn't evolved around humans.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Jesus Christ, people are so emotionally invested in their cats. Weird, since they are such cold, detached, independent dead-faced animals.
> They are cruel killing machines. You feed them, and they still murder peoples homing pigeons.
> Temperamental scratching addicts that wreck furniture. Frequently abandon their owners for people that give them expensive food.
> Cat owners don't own their cats, they just provide food and see them maybe 20% of the day.
> ...


yes because they baby

next question


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> yes because they baby
> 
> next question



Can I go to the bathroom?


----------



## dastergast (Jun 30, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> Ants don't feel pain luckily. I highly agree with teaching animal abusers a lesson. Life isn't evolved around humans.


So true, vegans have no problem with non-human animals killing each other. One standard for humans, one standard for animals.
Once saved a friends cat. It almost drowned in a gutter. That cat was saved only because I'm good friends with the owner. Very lucky cat.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Can I go to the bathroom?


I don't know, can you?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

dastergast said:


> So true, vegans have no problem with non-human animals killing each other. One standard for humans, one standard for animals.
> Once saved a friends cat. It almost drowned in a gutter. That cat was saved only because I'm good friends with the owner. Very lucky cat.


Yeahhhh that's mostly because other animals don't mass harvest animals in such a way that's massively contributing to climate change and driving other animals to extinction as land is cleared to make room for farmland


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I don't know, can you?



I trusted my fart.
This is on you.
You should have just let me go.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 30, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I trusted my fart.
> This is on you.
> You should have just let me go.


Oh god oh fuck what have I done


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I trusted my fart.
> This is on you.
> You should have just let me go.





The_biscuits_532 said:


> Oh god oh fuck what have I done


And that's why I love it here lol


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> yes because they baby


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 30, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> I reeeeally need to vent about this: Just because you think a certain animal is "gross" that doesn't mean you have the right to TORCHER it. Unless it's harmful to the native area go ahead and humanely rid of it. However, I fully believe downing or spraying bugs or trapping rodents for no legit reason is animal abuse. There were kids who would pour salt on snails, stomp on snakes and throw rocks at squirrels back in my childhood. F*cking respect nature or get kicked in the a** by me or mother nature people.


Kids don't know any better, they're like cats in that regard (who spend their days killing other animals for fun), I don't think  it's a good idea to beat them up because they do dumb things


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 30, 2021)

dastergast said:


> So true, vegans have no problem with non-human animals killing each other. One standard for humans, one standard for animals.
> Once saved a friends cat. It almost drowned in a gutter. That cat was saved only because I'm good friends with the owner. Very lucky cat.





The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yeahhhh that's mostly because other animals don't mass harvest animals in such a way that's massively contributing to climate change and driving other animals to extinction as land is cleared to make room for farmland


Watch closely where the food comes from and watch closely where the resulting pollutants go and how the land handles them.  The tragedy is that THAT much has somehow become political these days, and anything more specific starts flame wars.

Every experience I've had with a vegan has been that they're perfectly okay forcing me to eat from far, FAR away from where I live - where transport pollution becomes a major factor, plus then I have no control or realistic ability to inspect the food for toxins - just as long as I don't harm an animal directly.  I pretty much live in a major dairy hub, those cows have to go somewhere when their time is done (a quarter of a cow is enough to fill a standing freezer, meaning enough meat for a family for MONTHS), and I also live near a key fish hatchery.  Plus, the deer (we don't have enough wild predators, so some of us have to step up to the plate to prevent overpopulation).  And as far as I know we don't have serious protein crops, and ESPECIALLY not enough to feed the state.

In my case, going vegan would be a disrespect to nature and worse for the part of the planet where I am, and no amount of arguments and statistics is going to change that.  No vegan I've met has respected this or even attempted to read a thing I tell them.



Much respect for saving the cat, by the way.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2021)

Chicken is one of the most environmentally friendly meats. I try to choose chicken when I can, even though I frickin love beef.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 30, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Chicken is one of the most environmentally friendly meats. I try to choose chicken when I can, even though I frickin love beef.


.....thank you very much for that reminder, and the reminder that I actually saw a couple chickens fighting/quarreling/playing (hard to tell with some animals) in someone's driveway on the way home from work... either yesterday or today.

And there's an egg farm I drive by every day, too.



....apparently I heard that pigs can be also be raised on pasture?  That may take more protein or decent crop rotation to pull off though.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 1, 2021)

In truth, if I ever caught a scumbag hurting my furbabies, or anyone else's pets, they won't be walking out alive, let's put it at that.

Another headache appears, it's annoying. And Black Desert still not working for me. Damn it.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 1, 2021)

I hate mosquitoes. I should get a bunch of frogs and let them roam free in my place.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 1, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Jesus Christ, people are so emotionally invested in their cats. Weird, since they are such cold, detached, independent dead-faced animals.


I had Sergeant Solan die in my arms as he took his last breaths, purring while doing so. He died to cancer. You have no idea of how insulting this take is to the emotional bonds people can have with their cats let alone pets.

"It's just a cat" annoys the everliving shit out of me.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I had Sergeant Solan die in my arms as he took his last breaths, purring while doing so. He died to cancer. You have no idea of how insulting this take is to the emotional bonds people can have with their cats let alone pets.
> 
> "It's just a cat" annoys the everliving shit out of me.


I feel they're a troll, or someone that likes to cause trouble, is my guess.

Finally got my game working, fuck yes! But I run into the same old issue, as to what to even play. :3

We're in July already? Oh shit. Which makes, it 14 days until I hit 33. FML.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 1, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Jesus Christ, people are so emotionally invested in their cats. Weird, since they are such cold, detached, independent dead-faced animals.
> They are cruel killing machines. You feed them, and they still murder peoples homing pigeons.
> Temperamental scratching addicts that wreck furniture. Frequently abandon their owners for people that give them expensive food.
> Cat owners don't own their cats, they just provide food and see them maybe 20% of the day.
> ...


i could say the same thing about small dogs... and would get the same response
----
my vent... just shoot that little growl yap that littlely tries to attack everyone but its one owner... * unintelligible  screaming*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 1, 2021)

*TRUFAX:* Vast majority of "X pet is so awful because Y issue" complaints are actually more "bad pet owners" complaints. And maybe a little bit "bad pet culture" complaints (as the perception of the relative value of different pets and/or the social repercussions for not training Z animal properly and/or ideas of what is "proper" pet ownership for a given species will vary by culture). My ragdoll cat is better behaved on a leash than many dogs I've seen, as was her late sister. My muttcat (who, really, in many ways is dumber than a sack of rocks) learned to sit on command faster than either of my housemate's late dogs did. Small yapper-type dogs are yappy and annoying at least in large part because their owners failed to train them better (some breeds are definitely more prone to being vocal than others, and will be harder to train to not yap all over the place, but they all _can_ be trained). It makes me really sad when people try to make it an animal issue when it really is an owner/people issue. It's not the dog's fault if they weren't taught manners. It's not the cat's fault if their owner lets them roam (with all the risks to their life/health that entails). And so on.
Vent-wise, I still have trouble believing how pandemic-stupid too many people in this country are being. I keep seeing neighbors having people over, or gluts of teens moving around like they're a single organism. Vaccine uptake is so much worse than I would ever have expected of Swedes. And in the end this ends up inconveniencing me (currently waiting for my second shot in early August, not planning on taking public transit or visiting crowded shops etc until COVID numbers have _significantly_ dropped, at the earliest, even after I'm fully immunized) more than it does them. Which is ridiculously frustrating.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 1, 2021)

-_-; Of course, now Revelations 2 will not save nor create a save file because my last one was corrupted. Bite me, Steam.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 1, 2021)

Kind of a bummer when you think about it, even when it comes to being a soulless corporate cash grab Christmas is more inclusive than pride month. : still gets to sell crap in China and the middle east


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 1, 2021)

That is true.

Finally got my Black Desert Online working again, but my Resident Evil Revelations 2 is acting like the first one: being a complete DICKHEAD when it comes to saving, and Steam Cloud. I've already had to delete the corrupted save files, and it still won't save. ARGH!


----------



## dastergast (Jul 1, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i could say the same thing about small dogs... and would get the same response
> ----
> my vent... just shoot that little growl yap that littlely tries to attack everyone but its one owner... * unintelligible  screaming*


Actually, because I'm not a neurotic cat owner, I actually agree with you.
chihuahua's ( an over-bred crazy rat like thing ) are pretty horrid around people ( but don't kill wildlife ).
pit-bulls and mastiff type breed are responsible for around 70% or all fatal dog attacks.
The only legit use for pit-bulls is around military installations. They were literally bred to kill bears and bulls.
They should be outlawed just as wolf/dog hybrids are.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Actually, because I'm not a neurotic cat owner, I actually agree with you.
> chihuahua's ( an over-bred crazy rat like thing ) are pretty horrid around people ( but don't kill wildlife ).
> pit-bulls and mastiff type breed are responsible for around 70% or all fatal dog attacks.
> The only legit use for pit-bulls is around military installations. They were literally bred to kill bears and bulls.
> They should be outlawed just as wolf/dog hybrids are.



German Shepherds and Labrador Retrievers all the way.


----------



## dastergast (Jul 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I had Sergeant Solan die in my arms as he took his last breaths, purring while doing so. He died to cancer. You have no idea of how insulting this take is to the emotional bonds people can have with their cats let alone pets.
> 
> "It's just a cat" annoys the everliving shit out of me.


Well that cat was lucky to have a nice caring owner. One man's trash is another man's treasure...
Personally prefer having relationships with other humans.
That is a pretty cool name for a cat "Sgt Solan"!


----------



## dastergast (Jul 1, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Kind of a bummer when you think about it, even when it comes to being a soulless corporate cash grab Christmas is more inclusive than pride month. : still gets to sell crap in China and the middle east


Pride month is literally a soulless cash grab lol. In fact it is probably worse than Christmas, because everyone is morally obligated
to support it in a financial way to prove that they aren't homophobic.


----------



## dastergast (Jul 1, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yeahhhh that's mostly because other animals don't mass harvest animals in such a way that's massively contributing to climate change and driving other animals to extinction as land is cleared to make room for farmland


Recent Climate change directly attributable to humans is debatable ( co2 has been WAY higher in the past on a planet full of lush life ) The climate is always changing. Before global warming the theory was that global cooling was going to destroy us all. Plants actually thrive under higher co2.
But yes, Humans are responsible for a huge amount of air and land pollution.
Regardless of all this. It makes no difference. We are nothing more than animals. You are once again applying different standards to different animals just like a vegan.
Humans use Brains instead of brawn to dominate all other life.
Prior to that, we were hunted and helplessly murdered over thousands of generations by other animals.
Animal species go extinct all the time. With and without humans.
Although humans are responsible for many extinctions, we are also the only life-form that even cares about it.
During the last ice age in Europe cave hyenas ( that looked like the modern African hyena ) went
extinct due to competition from wolves.
Diseases completely unrelated to humans wipe out species all the time. The only reason it is even noticed is because
we are conducting regular surveys. We have even saved species that would have gone extinct without our intervention, for example https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil_facial_tumour_disease


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Recent Climate change directly attributable to humans is debatable ( co2 has been WAY higher in the past on a planet full of lush life ) The climate is always changing. Before global warming the theory was that global cooling was going to destroy us all. Plants actually thrive under higher co2.
> But yes, Humans are responsible for a huge amount of air and land pollution.
> Regardless of all this. It makes no difference. We are nothing more than animals. You are once again applying different standards to different animals just like a vegan.
> Humans use Brains instead of brawn to dominate all other life.
> ...



You know you can just start a thread of your own in order to debate topics, right? (Minus politics of course)


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 1, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Jesus Christ, people are so emotionally invested in their cats. Weird, since they are such cold, detached, independent dead-faced animals.
> They are cruel killing machines. You feed them, and they still murder peoples homing pigeons.
> Temperamental scratching addicts that wreck furniture. Frequently abandon their owners for people that give them expensive food.
> Cat owners don't own their cats, they just provide food and see them maybe 20% of the day.
> ...





dastergast said:


> Well that cat was lucky to have a nice caring owner. One man's trash is another man's treasure...
> Personally prefer having relationships with other humans.
> That is a pretty cool name for a cat "Sgt Solan"!


tfw you're trying to impress a bunch of furries with basic bitch edgy comments.


----------



## GentleButter (Jul 2, 2021)

this thread is for fighting >
*fisticuffs*
i hate when people say "pop" instead of "soda"
and ketchup is a garbage condiment. i can smell it from a mile away! keep it away from meeeee


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 2, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> this thread is for fighting >
> *fisticuffs*
> i hate when people say "pop" instead of "soda"
> and ketchup is a garbage condiment. i can smell it from a mile away! keep it away from meeeee


*agressively pours ketchup on your toes*


----------



## zandelux (Jul 2, 2021)

Holy fuck, I'm currently going through this shipping nightmare. All I want is my box of PC components so I can replace my dying desktop. I ordered this stuff nearly a month ago, and it still hasn't gotten to me. Let's add up all the bullshit I've had to deal with:

Had it shipped to a UPS drop-off point, inside a store. I had to wait a half hour while the employees tried to find it. They said they didn't have it.
Wasted time on the phone talking to UPS to initiate a package search that rivals the clue hunting in the Da Vinci Code.
Waited a week.
Got an email from Newegg saying the store shipped my package back to them since I never picked it up.
Wasted more time on the phone yelling at the store for not even bothering to contact me before doing so.
Wasted yet more time with Newegg to confirm they really had the components, then asked them to re-ship them to my home address.
Wasted still more time telling UPS to call off the search.
Waited 2 weeks while Newegg "processed" and then shipped the components.
Finally, today. The package was "out for delivery" since morning. Finally at 9pm I check the tracking again. It says "refused delivery" with no additional info. No attempt was made to contact me, and no note was left.
Fuck every single thing about this experience. I bought some things during the early days of the pandemic, when shipping lanes were clogged to hell. And I still never had an experience this bad. Now I've had good history with Newegg aside from this, but this might be the last time I buy from them. I'm thinking no one is going to miss them when they are inevitably swallowed up by Amazon.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 2, 2021)

Yeah, I've had a shit moment with UPS/DPS whatever it was, I had to send my old laptop back then for a cooling fan replacement, as the night it left my paws, it was heavily covered up with bubble wrap and cardboard to protect it, and I didn't get it back for WEEKS almost a fucking MONTH, and when I did get it back, the cooling fan was still dead, they broke 80% of MY FUCKING SCREEN!

Yet they tried to blame _ME_ for what THEY did! They said it wasn't protected enough. Fuck. Off. We had pictures of my system of how well protected it was! Then they tried to CHARGE ME FOR WHAT THEY FUCKING BROKE! I told them to go fuck themselves, and I had to get my cousin to replace the screen for me! Assholes!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Recent Climate change directly attributable to humans is debatable ( co2 has been WAY higher in the past on a planet full of lush life ) The climate is always changing. Before global warming the theory was that global cooling was going to destroy us all. Plants actually thrive under higher co2.



Incidentally, I'm an Arctic researcher. I'd much prefer the rumours that circulate on the internet to be true, but regrettably, human pollution has already significantly changed global climate- and we now face a real crisis. 

If you look at the source of these rumours that try to sew confusion about the human role in climate change, many of them originate from the same groups of people who were behind a public disinformation campaign designed to conceal the harmful effects of smoking:









						Tobacco industry playbook - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 2, 2021)

I fucking hate the heat. Make me all hot, sweaty and grimy, though the latter may come from working with heavy machinery, oil and lubricants all day. 

 End rant, thanks for coming to my xTed talk.

Pic unrelated. Thought it was cute as hell and could serve as something positive for the thread.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2021)

Well, I just underwent a procedure to- *BRRT* -to see if anything further went wrong after a fissure incident I had last year.

They- *PFFT* -only found one polyp that they're testing now, which given my past- *THPPT* -diet and food issues I'm surprised that's all they caught.

I'm still not exactly handling the- *phhhhhhrrrrrt* -the air they had to put in my large intestine to do this all that well though. MOST of it is- *PFT* -gone, just not all of it.

(The minutes after that procedure are probably one of the ONLY times in 'civilized' places that you'll be commended for ripping a big fart.)


----------



## dastergast (Jul 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Incidentally, I'm an Arctic researcher. I'd much prefer the rumours that circulate on the internet to be true, but regrettably, human pollution has already significantly changed global climate- and we now face a real crisis.
> 
> If you look at the source of these rumours that try to sew confusion about the human role in climate change, many of them originate from the same groups of people who were behind a public disinformation campaign designed to conceal the harmful effects of smoking:
> 
> ...


An arctic researcher.... Hahahaa lol, oh dear..... Well  nothing I've said should surprise you then. ( lying is bad brother ).
This is well established science. You sound more like a Jehovah's Witness. 

Carbon dioxide levels today are around 400ppm
Early Jurassic levels were around 900ppm and reached approx 2000ppm in the late Jurassic ( 201-145 mya ) teeming with life!
During the Cambrian carbon dioxide level reached an insane approx 7000ppm! ( 541 - 485 mya ) teeming with life!
The last Ice age finished only twelve thousand years ago. 
Also, don't forget the enormous carbon emissions from volcanoes.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 2, 2021)

dastergast said:


> An arctic researcher.... Hahahaa lol, oh dear..... Well  nothing I've said should surprise you then. ( lying is bad brother ).
> This is well established science. You sound more like a Jehovah's Witness.
> 
> Carbon dioxide levels today are around 400ppm
> ...


Yes that's all well and good - in the Paleogene heat was also much higher (due to Methane, not CO2) - but the Human Race and many of today's animals specifically evolved to deal with the current heat level. Life will undoubtedly go on but it's gonna really fuck up everything that's currently living.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Incidentally, I'm an Arctic researcher. I'd much prefer the rumours that circulate on the internet to be true, but regrettably, human pollution has already significantly changed global climate- and we now face a real crisis.
> 
> If you look at the source of these rumours that try to sew confusion about the human role in climate change, many of them originate from the same groups of people who were behind a public disinformation campaign designed to conceal the harmful effects of smoking:
> 
> ...





dastergast said:


> An arctic researcher.... Hahahaa lol, oh dear..... Well  nothing I've said should surprise you then. ( lying is bad brother ).
> This is well established science. You sound more like a Jehovah's Witness.
> 
> Carbon dioxide levels today are around 400ppm
> ...



Oh boy, I already know where this is going....

Can you two please take it to DMs?  And dastergast, when you do, can you please research that Jurassic and Cambrian life and how they and their respiratory systems were developed to handle high carbon dioxide levels compared to human and modern fauna lungs?

(And that heat thing that Biscuits just mentioned as I was gathering the posts together too.)


----------



## dastergast (Jul 2, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> tfw you're trying to impress a bunch of furries with basic bitch edgy comments.


Seriously, why would anyone want to impress furries? Furries are pretty much the opposite of cool lol.
This is a vent thread and I just don't like cats. Very very simple...


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I fucking hate the heat. Make me all hot, sweaty and grimy, though the latter may come from working with heavy machinery, oil and lubricants all day.
> 
> End rant, thanks for coming to my xTed talk.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling, I had to grab an early shower as I planned to have one before bed, but I got so damn sick of feeling gross and sticky, I had one sooner instead.


----------



## dastergast (Jul 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yes that's all well and good - in the Paleogene heat was also much higher (due to Methane, not CO2) - but the Human Race and many of today's animals specifically evolved to deal with the current heat level. Life will undoubtedly go on but it's gonna really fuck up everything that's currently living.


Hate to tell you this, but I was just listing co2 levels. Co2 doesn't magically just equal = high temperatures.
Truthfully nobody has any idea why the Paleogene -> Eocene experienced higher temperatures. The methane explanation
was introduced because the co2 increase during that period was so small that it couldn't explain the temperature increase.
This is despite having no accurate methane level data for 55 million years ago. We have very accurate CH4 data for the last million years and accurate
co2 data for the whole history of life on Earth.
Methane and Co2 levels tend to follow world average temperature changes,the problem is in determining if temperature increase raises co2/ch4 levels or if co2/ch4 levels increase the world average temperature. One also needs to take atmospheric h2o into account.
And yes, animals have always been going extinct due to climate change. What do you think is worse? an ice-age or a drawn out tropical period?


----------



## dastergast (Jul 2, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oh boy, I already know where this is going....
> 
> Can you two please take it to DMs?  And dastergast, when you do, can you please research that Jurassic and Cambrian life and how they and their respiratory systems were developed to handle high carbon dioxide levels compared to human and modern fauna lungs?
> 
> (And that heat thing that Biscuits just mentioned as I was gathering the posts together too.)


Research what? special respiratory systems? lol. Are you next going to suggest that humans cannot live in the tropics?
I will never understand why people insist on pulling rabbits out of hats lol. It is so dishonest.
Humans can easily work and live in 400 to 5000 ppm co2 environments, the effects are similar to living at high altitudes.
Temporary fatigue that decreases with acclimatization.
You need co2 levels that never existed on earth (30,000+ppm co2) to outright threaten life.
This is reflected in work health safety regulations around the world. As an example


			https://www.kane.co.uk/knowledge-centre/what-are-safe-levels-of-co-and-co2-in-rooms.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Research what? special respiratory systems? lol. Are you next going to suggest that humans cannot live in the tropics?
> I will never understand why people insist on pulling rabbits out of hats lol. It is so dishonest.
> Humans can easily work and live in 400 to 5000 ppm co2 environments, the effects are similar to living at high altitudes.


You jumped to conclusions BIG TIME.  I was actually serious and not trying for "pulling rabbits out of hats" when I asked what I did - studying lifeforms different than us, and living in different environments than us, becomes the starting point for a lot of technology that assists humanity greatly.

Including, I dare say, means of survival outside of our own planet.

That you pivoted from that jump to trying to explain CO2 habitability is.... thanks for at least answering my question with some level of intent.

You're going to want to remove the dot after the word "rooms" in the hyperlink though - it's screwing up the ability to reference it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 2, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Seriously, why would anyone want to impress furries? Furries are pretty much the opposite of cool lol.
> This is a vent thread and I just don't like cats. Very very simple...


Yet here you are, on furry forums, making these long winded replies. Kind of embarrassing really.


----------



## dastergast (Jul 2, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well, I just underwent a procedure to- *BRRT* -to see if anything further went wrong after a fissure incident I had last year.
> 
> They- *PFFT* -only found one polyp that they're testing now, which given my past- *THPPT* -diet and food issues I'm surprised that's all they caught.
> 
> ...


This reads like a short fetish story.....
Good job in finding the polyp.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 2, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Yet here you are, on furry forums, making these long winded replies.


It’s funny knowing people go to these lengths to talk with us, just so they can remind us that they don’t think we are cool.

You’d think we wouldn’t be worth the time.


----------



## dastergast (Jul 2, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Yet here you are, on furry forums, making these long winded replies. Kind of embarrassing really.


Is this too social for furries? are multiple sentences difficult to follow? 
I don't understand what the issue is. I don't even have anything against you.


----------



## dastergast (Jul 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It’s funny knowing people go to these lengths to talk with us, just so they can remind us that they don’t think we are cool.
> 
> You’d think we wouldn’t be worth the time.


It isn't me that thinks furries aren't cool. People outside the fandom have never considered furries cool.
That is just cold hard facts bro. Nobody associates with furries in order to make themselves look cool.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 2, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Is this too social for furries? are multiple sentences difficult to follow?
> I don't understand what the issue is. I don't even have anything against you.


You're about as sharp as a bag of bricks. I'm saying if you have such a low opinion of furries it wouldn't make sense to be here. I'm guessing this is an instance of shame in having an interest in the community and the only way to come to terms with that is to consistently embarrass yourself.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> You're about as sharp as a bag of bricks. I'm saying if you have such a low opinion of furries it wouldn't make sense to be here. I'm guessing this is an instance of shame in having an interest in the community and the only way to come to terms with that is to consistently embarrass yourself.



I mean, I'm here and I don't give an iota about fursuits or furry conventions. People can be here and not be into the hardcore stuff or not even in your direct fandom, it's like saying people cannot be in the Sonic fandom if all our OC's are not hedgehogs. People can be here for socializing or just to roleplay.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I mean, I'm here and I don't give an iota about fursuits or furry conventions. People can be here and not be into the hardcore stuff or not even in your direct fandom, it's like saying people cannot be in the Sonic fandom if all our OC's are not hedgehogs. People can be here for socializing or just to roleplay.


Again, for somebody who doesn't care, that's quite a few posts on this specific website, catered to furries. Quite a bit of time posting cringe inducing edgy crap, that is to say nothing about how uninterested people are in associating with this individual based on his posts. That is, if we want to talk about a massive lack of social awareness.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Again, for somebody who doesn't care, that's quite a few posts on this specific website, catered to furries. Quite a bit of time posting cringe inducing edgy crap, that is to say nothing about how uninterested people are in associating with this individual based on his posts. That is, if we want to talk about a massive lack of social awareness.



Tell me, where did I post "edgy" crap? Quite frankily, I've seen way more edgelord crap than what I've post. Also, from a fantasy and narrative perspective, anthro characters are more than just furries, and thus you can have characters on here who are human, Mobian, robot, ect. IF you're going to gatekeep and say "this is a furry yiff forum", then I'll remind you that there's kids present, so if we're going by what society would think of this forum, it should be blacklisted from the internet. However, I hope people here realize that this is supposed to be an open forum and not just to cater to "elitists" within one specific fandom. That's gatekeeping and will cause your community to just be as toxic as the 40k one or Star Trek fans, (who are rabbid with utopian ideals in their own specific fandom.)

Yes, I would presume it is a waste of time to talk to furries if you're not one, but isn't it a waste of time to socialize with anyone on this planet simply to have a conversation if you're not in their family? Humans are social creatures, we can talk about something and not be apart of something.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Tell me, where did I post "edgy" crap? Quite frankily, I've seen way more edgelord crap than what I've post. Also, from a fantasy and narrative perspective, anthro characters are more than just furries, and thus you can have characters on here who are human, Mobian, robot, ect. IF you're going to gatekeep and say "this is a furry yiff forum", then I'll remind you that there's kids present, so if we're going by what society would think of this forum, it should be blacklisted from the internet. However, I hope people here realize that this is supposed to be an open forum and not just to cater to "elitists" within one specific fandom. That's gatekeeping and will cause your community to just be as toxic as the 40k one or Star Trek fans, (who are rabbid with utopian ideals in their own specific fandom.)
> 
> Yes, I would presume it is a waste of time to talk to furries if you're not one, but isn't it a waste of time to socialize with anyone on this planet simply to have a conversation if you're not in their family? Humans are social creatures, we can talk about something and not be apart of something.



Jarrreeeed.
Time for some huggywuggies!!!~<3


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Tell me, where did I post "edgy" crap? Quite frankily, I've seen way more edgelord crap than what I've post. Also, from a fantasy and narrative perspective, anthro characters are more than just furries, and thus you can have characters on here who are human, Mobian, robot, ect. IF you're going to gatekeep and say "this is a furry yiff forum", then I'll remind you that there's kids present, so if we're going by what society would think of this forum, it should be blacklisted from the internet. However, I hope people here realize that this is supposed to be an open forum and not just to cater to "elitists" within one specific fandom. That's gatekeeping and will cause your community to just be as toxic as the 40k one or Star Trek fans, (who are rabbid with utopian ideals in their own specific fandom.)
> 
> Yes, I would presume it is a waste of time to talk to furries if you're not one, but isn't it a waste of time to socialize with anyone on this planet simply to have a conversation if you're not in their family? Humans are social creatures, we can talk about something and not be apart of something.



Again, I am referring to dastergast, not you. I don't really have a strong opinion of your intentions on this forum. Nor am I trying to gatekeep. It is natural for people to want to talk about things they have a common interest in, everybody to one extent or another does it.

Part of socializing normally does not entail disgusting or irritating most people you are trying to have a conversation with. Failing the basics of socialization isn't a great way to have a conversation. Failing the basics of socialization with furries at that, makes you quite stand out in terms of loserdom.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Jarrreeeed.
> Time for some huggywuggies!!!~<3



Do you know me?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Do you know me?


Do you know _me???_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Do you know _me???_



I've probably forgot, but please remind me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I've probably forgot, but please remind me.


I'm the one that makes you esplode when I give you hugs. 

Your fate has been sealed.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm the one that makes you esplode when I give you hugs.
> 
> Your fate has been sealed.



*In power Armor right now, Ad Victorium.*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *In power Armor right now, Ad Victorium.*


I will hug you so hard your armor buckles like a soda can! >:3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I will hug you so hard your armor buckles like a soda can! >:3



Ah! Super mutant attack!

(OOC: That's normally Scylla's job.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I will hug you so hard your armor buckles like a soda can! >:3


Imagine getting hugged by a Space Marine.

Dunno if I should chuckle at the idea, or find it terrifying.

Do Orks even hug, or do they just throw their big dakka at you?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Imagine getting hugged by a Space Marine.
> 
> Dunno if I should chuckle at the idea, or find it terrifying.
> 
> Do Orks even hug, or do they just throw their big dakka at you?



Orks would toss you around and eat you if you're smaller than them. They also may use you as a football.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 2, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well, I just underwent a procedure to- *BRRT* -to see if anything further went wrong after a fissure incident I had last year.
> 
> They- *PFFT* -only found one polyp that they're testing now, which given my past- *THPPT* -diet and food issues I'm surprised that's all they caught.
> 
> ...


My condolences. I had a gastroscopy a couple years ago and the air they blow into you is so uncomfortable! I can only imagine it’s that much worse when the air is in your gut rather than your stomach. >.<


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 3, 2021)

Can Windows 10 get anymore stupid? I'm sure even Windows 7 would know what type of hang happens, Windows 10 doesn't.

Seriously, how can it not fucking know?! "Hang type: unknown"? Bullshit. And now Steam is being a complete asshat, after it crashed. Fuck this "OS" it SUCKS. All I wanted to do was play some Resident Evil Revelations 2, but instead Steam is getting stuck in the background. Fuck you, Microsoft.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 3, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Can Windows 10 get anymore stupid? I'm sure even Windows 7 would know what type of hang happens, Windows 10 doesn't.
> 
> Seriously, how can it not fucking know?! "Hang type: unknown"? Bullshit. And now Steam is being a complete asshat, after it crashed. Fuck this "OS" it SUCKS. All I wanted to do was play some Resident Evil Revelations 2, but instead Steam is getting stuck in the background. Fuck you, Microsoft.



Don't worry, Windows 11 is coming soon... eww.. 
So far, I have avoided Windows 10, but I will have to install it soon. I will be angry.


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2021)

This is a very random observation: But so often, when I see somebody being an asshole on the forums, I go and peek at their profile, just to get some better idea who they are generally, and they are so often 23 years old that it seems almost uncanny.

Is 23 the age that 'maximum asshole' peaks?


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 3, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Don't worry, Windows 11 is coming soon... eww..
> So far, I have avoided Windows 10, but I will have to install it soon. I will be angry.


I know, I want to scream. Windows 10 ain't worth shit, it really isn't. It's worse than Windows 95, and 8 put together, it's shitty.



Simo said:


> This is a very random observation: But so often, when I see somebody being an asshole on the forums, I go and peek at their profile, just to get some better idea who they are generally, and they are so often 23 years old that it seems almost uncanny.
> 
> Is 23 the age that 'maximum asshole' peaks?



XD I'm in my mid 30s, so I wouldn't know what being 23 is like because I don't even remember being that age. XD

Steam is still not loading. Fucking stupid that I have to restart, just so it works properly again. Fuck you Microsoft, and fuck YOU Windows 10!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 3, 2021)

Simo said:


> This is a very random observation: But so often, when I see somebody being an asshole on the forums, I go and peek at their profile, just to get some better idea who they are generally, and they are so often 23 years old that it seems almost uncanny.
> 
> Is 23 the age that 'maximum asshole' peaks?


I at first only read "Is 23 the age that 'maximum asshole' peaks?" And I had to double take xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Don't worry, Windows 11 is coming soon... eww..
> So far, I have avoided Windows 10, but I will have to install it soon. I will be angry.


Skipping Windows 9 be like "Nein!"


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Skipping Windows 9 be like "Nein!"


The technical reason for why there was no Win 9 is pretty great, though. Apparently software that could run on both 95 and 98 just checked for “Windows 9*”, so making an actual Win 9 would cause weird shit to happen.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 3, 2021)

Surely it can't be any worse, than the piece of shit Windows 10 is. If I could, I'd stay with Windows 98 to play Star Trek: Armada as much as I want without issues (it also now crashes on 7 because of MicroFucknuts fuckery with the OS), and Windows 7, because 10 is trash. It's more a iPhone-like OS for how shitty it is. 

I actually hope Windows 11's BSOD screen is better than 10's. I hate 10s. Windows XP/Vista/7 BSOD was more useful, unlike 10's. Whenever I see that fucking  face whenever mine BSOD (mostly due to my processor's drivers or the processor itself), I want to give it a super bitch-slap.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> The technical reason for why there was no Win 9 is pretty great, though. Apparently software that could run on both 95 and 98 just checked for “Windows 9*”, so making an actual Win 9 would cause weird shit to happen.


It was a joke.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> It was a joke.


I get that. It's also, however, a great opportunity to drop a factoid about a silly programming decision that ended up having an effect on versioning.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 3, 2021)

Considering, it's been almost 40 years since MS-DOS was around, yet here we are, almost 40 years on, Microsoft haven't learned a single damn thing since then.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 3, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> I know, I want to scream. Windows 10 ain't worth shit, it really isn't. It's worse than Windows 95, and 8 put together, it's shitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why I switched to XBox for gaming. Up until Windoze 10, I was a PC gamer, and sometimes Playstation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 3, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> You jumped to conclusions BIG TIME.  I was actually serious and not trying for "pulling rabbits out of hats" when I asked what I did - studying lifeforms different than us, and living in different environments than us, becomes the starting point for a lot of technology that assists humanity greatly.
> 
> Including, I dare say, means of survival outside of our own planet.
> 
> ...



I've previously been accosted _at a funeral_ by a relative of the deceased who discovered I worked in the Arctic, and who wanted to 'trick' me into revealing climate science was a giant conspiracy.

People who have bought into this whole thing can be a bit, well, obsessive.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 3, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> This is why I switched to XBox for gaming. Up until Windoze 10, I was a PC gamer, and sometimes Playstation.


Yeah well, Microtits can shove their Xbox 360s up their ass for all I care. I've had gone through 3 of them. First failure was when Halo 3 first came out due to a harddrive failure, and I didn't have a memory card for it back then so they sent me one for free (harddrive) the next day, then of course came the bullshit with the AV cable.

I mean, if it's meant to be Red Rings of Death, why the fuck is the fatal 3 Red Rings considered "Red Rings of Death"? They should of had it as the AV error at 3 Rings, not 4, and the hardware failure at 4 Rings, hence the name Red _Rings_ of Death. Can't remember what went down with the second, but then I got an Elite 360, and a Xbox 360 Slim, but it was shitty, as the so called memory card or whatever they were called, wasn't big enough for about 90% of the games I had.

It couldn't hold the data for Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen, it couldn't hold my Dragon Age: Origins Awakening either, which I left it in a box or something and forgot about it, then my Elite would then stop reading discs, and the amount of times I had to whack the fuck out of it whenever the disc tray would jam... My original Xbox (long before the 360s), worked like a peach, not one issue.

I tossed both my Xbox 360 Elite and PS3 out, as I knew sooner or later, the RROD would struck my 360 like it has my other ones, and the risk of the YLOD for my PS3 was getting a bit too close as I gotten my PS3 on my 22nd birthday, even though it worked perfectly with no issues. Same can't be said for my PS1, that was a douchebag until its final years, I had 2 PS2s, the bulky one I got on my 13th birthday, and a PS2 Slim that lasted me years.

Only time my PS2 bulky went in for repairs was a disc tray issue, but it lasted me until I was 24. I'm still pissed about my Silent Hill 4: The Room data on one of my memory cards that got forever corrupted, reason I'm pissed about it, was because I had gotten all 4 Endings, and other shit, but the data ended up corrupted as a corruption block that couldn't be deleted, then the same memory card I had since I was 13 ended up dying.

I shit people not, the WHOLE fucking card was FLOODED with corruption blocks, there was not one single space left. Then I was down to 2 memory cards, my second black memory card and my silver memory card which housed my Forbidden Siren games (even though I never finished Hard Mode for Siren 2, because of a walkthrough I used, completely fucked my progress over, leaving me forever stuck!), and my other games I had back then. I'm mostly PC now, as I can use mods, and play with my buddies.

PS2 was and still is the best console. But I use emulators now, so I can play without any bullshit. Other than Siren 1 has a mind of its own, with my emulator and I have to use an older one for Siren 2, which I have to piss about with the bloody graphic settings, so I don't get fucked over by fucked up graphics.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 3, 2021)

It keeps raining on my Animal Crossing game! I just want sunshine. QwQ


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 3, 2021)

I love rain, but this is too much rain for me.


----------



## zandelux (Jul 3, 2021)

For anyone wanting to jump off the Windows ship, I've been primarily a Linux user for years now, and it's awesome. Although I mostly play older games. I do keep Windows for newer games, and pretty much only use it for anything that won't run via WINE. And when I do boot into Windows, I seem to have fewer problems than most, probably since I don't customize it at all. It's literally just vanilla Windows 10, Steam, and a few games.

Ask me (or in the tech forum) for more details if you want to know more.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 3, 2021)

>Me sitting here having had no issues with windows in years


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 3, 2021)

It's a damn shame you can't send the rain over here, we'll happily take the rain, I know I would.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 3, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> It's a damn shame you can't send the rain over here, we'll happily take the rain, I know I would.


Oh we've had rain in Liverpool for the past couple of days and it has been b l i s s

Also I'm visiting my parents for a month on Friday and oh boy I cannot wait for the >10°c temperatures


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 3, 2021)

Well, typical bloody Cambridgeshire hasn't had any rain in weeks, it's boring.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 3, 2021)

This isn't a vent but a casual observation.

...but does Khione Frostfang/RagingHuntress just _live _in the Vent thread?

I've never seen an FAF user with such a deep-seated hatred for Windows (and for a lot of other things as well), lol.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 3, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I've previously been accosted _at a funeral_ by a relative of the deceased who discovered I worked in the Arctic, and who wanted to 'trick' me into revealing climate science was a giant conspiracy.
> 
> People who have bought into this whole thing can be a bit, well, obsessive.



So tell me, mr. Antarctica Man, what's it like working inside those pyramids that you have covered in fake snow?

As for my vent of the day: I had a bottle of ketchup but it's gone bad and I had to throw it away. This is dum because I was planning on making a cheeseburger and fries tomorrow and now I have to go to the grocery store. Ugh... And it's hot outside. Damn.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 3, 2021)

But on a more serious note, lately whenever I just share something that I like - for example a photo of some nice espresso I did, or a link to a video or song, or I talk about something or someone that inspires me, or about something that I enjoy very much, I'm usually met with "well I don't like this" or "x is better" or "this is bad for you and you shouldn't be doing it"

Kills my vibe, you know.


----------



## JuniperW (Jul 3, 2021)

I…I don’t know how I’m going to put this into words. I need somewhere to vent my feelings, desperately. I haven’t felt this down in weeks. Probably even _months. _
Someone in a Telegram group I’m in has passed away.
I hardly ever spoke to them, besides the time when I’d joined the chat. This came so unexpectedly, and I still have yet to fully process the fact that they’re gone. And that there was nothing I could have done about it. A fellow writer, a fellow furry, but most of all, a fellow _human_, lost their life. The fact that they lived far away from me, or that I barely knew them does not matter. 
To anyone and everyone reading this, I want you to know that you’re loved. That truly, _you matter_.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 3, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Yeah well, Microtits can shove their Xbox 360s up their ass for all I care. I've had gone through 3 of them. First failure was when Halo 3 first came out due to a harddrive failure, and I didn't have a memory card for it back then so they sent me one for free (harddrive) the next day, then of course came the bullshit with the AV cable.
> 
> I mean, if it's meant to be Red Rings of Death, why the fuck is the fatal 3 Red Rings considered "Red Rings of Death"? They should of had it as the AV error at 3 Rings, not 4, and the hardware failure at 4 Rings, hence the name Red _Rings_ of Death. Can't remember what went down with the second, but then I got an Elite 360, and a Xbox 360 Slim, but it was shitty, as the so called memory card or whatever they were called, wasn't big enough for about 90% of the games I had.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I bought my PS2 in 2001, and it lasted me 14 years. That thing was a beast.
My Xbox One is pretty sweet, though. Updates are fast and transparent. Very satisfied.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 3, 2021)

Simo said:


> This is a very random observation: But so often, when I see somebody being an asshole on the forums, I go and peek at their profile, just to get some better idea who they are generally, and they are so often 23 years old that it seems almost uncanny.
> 
> Is 23 the age that 'maximum asshole' peaks?


I'm 34 and still very much an asshole


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> I'm 34 and still very much an asshole


Shhhh!
You could never do any wrong.
Now eat your thuup~


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> I'm 34 and still very much an asshole


Thine be a lovable asshole tho. Shush. :>


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 4, 2021)

ASTA said:


> This isn't a vent but a casual observation.
> 
> ...but does Khione Frostfang/RagingHuntress just _live _in the Vent thread?
> 
> I've never seen an FAF user with such a deep-seated hatred for Windows (and for a lot of other things as well), lol.


:3 Welcome, I'm Khione, nice to meet you. :3

Wires. I fucking hate wires. They often have a goddamn party when I'm asleep.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 4, 2021)

Okay, finally decided to look up what they're considering to restore Notre Dame and apparently this was one of the projects




What the fuck is this? an alien base from a 1960s flick?
I mean at least it doesn't look like a giant dildo, I know they love to stick those everywhere. But that's not the point : *what's wrong with respecting the style a monument was built in?*

One of my aunts restores paintings for a living, I'm wondering how it would sound if she decided to stick cubist noses on renaissance portraits, or just stick junk and plastic on them so they would fit with modern "art".

That's right, no post modern crap. Gothic or bust.

Shit is annoying to me


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 4, 2021)

What in the actual fuck is that? Something to contact aliens with?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Okay, finally decided to look up what they're considering to restore Notre Dame and apparently this was one of the projects
> View attachment 115315
> What the fuck is this? an alien base from a 1960s flick?
> I mean at least it doesn't look like a giant dildo, I know they love to stick those everywhere. But that's not the point : *what's wrong with respecting the style a monument was built in?*
> ...



Okay, yeah, that is a definite WTF and one of the times I wish we had a facepalm emoji under the "like" options.

Updating and modernizing buildings is one thing.  But there's a certain amount of respect that has to be put into aesthetics and this violates that on so many levels.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 4, 2021)

I know right? It's like, updating a building is okay, but seriously, can't they like keep the design as it used to be, which is apart of history. Not this contact with aliens bullshit.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 4, 2021)

There _was_ an opening for architects’ proposals for the restoration of Notre Dame. And some (many) of the ideas were no doubt outlandish - that’s what architects do when offered a chance to design monuments/high-profile public buildings. But it appears that heritage wins out; I’m more inclined to believe what’s said on https://www.friendsofnotredamedeparis.org/reconstruction-progress/ about it: that the recommendation to restore it to its former state have been accepted. (There’s quite a few sites reposting lists of silly Notre Dame proposals, including Bored Panda.)


----------



## Simo (Jul 4, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Okay, finally decided to look up what they're considering to restore Notre Dame and apparently this was one of the projects
> View attachment 115315
> What the fuck is this? an alien base from a 1960s flick?
> I mean at least it doesn't look like a giant dildo, I know they love to stick those everywhere. But that's not the point : *what's wrong with respecting the style a monument was built in?*
> ...


 *sticks a cubist nose on you, and replaces your tail with a dada one*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 4, 2021)

Simo said:


> *sticks a cubist nose on you, and replaces your tail with a dada one*






A dada tail sounds kinda fun tho


----------



## JuniperW (Jul 4, 2021)

Alright, I'm feeling better now. 
But I gotta mentally prepare myself to get the vaccine on Tuesday...whew.


----------



## Patpourri (Jul 4, 2021)

I don’t feel like my art is good enough. I rarely get comms. I want to make a living out of my art but it’s not happening. Sad lyf.


----------



## JuniperW (Jul 4, 2021)

Patpourri said:


> I don’t feel like my art is good enough. I rarely get comms. I want to make a living out of my art but it’s not happening. Sad lyf.


Same w/ writing


----------



## Patpourri (Jul 4, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Same w/ writing


I’m sure your writing is very good! I have a friend who is quite the skilled writer themselves but struggles for comms sometimes. I’m not sure if the market is saturated or I still need to git gud at this point.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 4, 2021)

Not being able to guarantee 1080p/60fps for a baseline video game system in 2021 with great texture detail and draw distance is beyond frustrating, the Xbox Series S is nothing more than a "slightly" boosted last-gen console. Looking at those specs hurt so bad. It would have been logical to just match the power of the Xbone X with the CPU as it already stands on the S, or at least do something to ensure that it guarantees the performance it claims, even at lower resolution. It just sucks I can't get good framerates for some games running on a shit TV, and the optimized games still look like the lowest graphics settings; at least the beginning for when the PS4 and Xbone was released, the games actually looked next-gen at the time. I'm sorry, 900p/60fps and 1440p/30fps on heavily demanding games with shitty flat textures is not next gen, it wasn't even considered acceptable during last generation a few years back.

This is the new trend, consoles get released with shit specs, then when the upgrades come out, a new generation of consoles are announced, so you are stuck between either shit-tier or high-tier to play your original games properly later on with no middle ground that still somehow don't meet the games demands for the current time period along with a huge scarcity of games that could have been possible, which makes it seem like the companies never seem to take advantage of the lifetime of the consoles before announcing the next one. You're basically stuck in a loop of upgrading hardware with very few games and/or never meet the hardware demands, so when the next console says it's "native 8K ready", that's likely going to be bullshit until the upgraded console gets released, and by that time, a new one is around the corner...


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 4, 2021)

Welcome to Microsoft's money making cash grab bullshit. This is why I haven't bothered with any of their consoles since my Elite 360 went out the door, dead. All they care about is how to make money, and a cash grab because they can.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Welcome to Microsoft's money making cash grab bullshit. This is why I haven't bothered with any of their consoles since my Elite 360 went out the door, dead. All they care about is how to make money, and a cash grab because they can.



One reason I went PC  gaming back in 2010. Oh they still get my money, but every once in a while by force and not by me buying their crap console peasantry.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Okay, finally decided to look up what they're considering to restore Notre Dame and apparently this was one of the projects
> View attachment 115315
> What the fuck is this? an alien base from a 1960s flick?
> I mean at least it doesn't look like a giant dildo, I know they love to stick those everywhere. But that's not the point : *what's wrong with respecting the style a monument was built in?*
> ...



That looks like a building right out of Empire Earth 1.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That looks like a building right out of Empire Earth 1.


Good game, that one. The AI cheats tho which is annoying.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Good game, that one. The AI cheats tho which is annoying.



Yeah, sadly you cannot play it on Windows 10 without the game going loopy and crashing. You can play the sequel but it's not as imaginative as the first.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 4, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Okay, finally decided to look up what they're considering to restore Notre Dame and apparently this was one of the projects
> View attachment 115315
> What the fuck is this? an alien base from a 1960s flick?
> I mean at least it doesn't look like a giant dildo, I know they love to stick those everywhere. But that's not the point : *what's wrong with respecting the style a monument was built in?*
> ...


I wonder why some people are so aggressively against just restoring it to the way it was before. It’s confusing to me.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I wonder why some people are so aggressively against just restoring it to the way it was before. It’s confusing to me.



It's a historical religious building, a lot of people don't like that. Not to get into a deep discussion, but let's just say they tried to "modernize" it to make it more appealing to non-Catholics.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 4, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Welcome to Microsoft's money making cash grab bullshit. This is why I haven't bothered with any of their consoles since my Elite 360 went out the door, dead. All they care about is how to make money, and a cash grab because they can.


PlayStation too, any time you can enjoy the minimum specs of a game is when you buy the next major revision or "pro" console.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 4, 2021)

I am so tired from the last... 20 years of work. I need a nap.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> PlayStation too, any time you can enjoy the minimum specs of a game is when you buy the next major revision or "pro" console.


Telling me, I've not touched a PlayStation since my PS3. Same with Xbox. I can't be bothered to deal with them two, wanting more fucking money.

A.I. that cheats? Street Fighter 2 has PLENTY of A.I. that cheat like asshats. Then again my guess is some games are there to piss players off. Yes, I'm looking at you 8 fuckers from both Left 4 Dead games! Their fucking A.I. is as about as useful as a pair of tits on a teapot. Even in Guild Wars 1 we have "Henchmen" who are NPC allies and they're as smart a fucking bag hammers, same with "Heroes" you gain, which you can give them custom builds, but even they're as dumb as the Henchmen.

I LOL'd last night when I found my GW1 game case with my discs and I'm sure it said "Useful Henchmen" or something. Yeah, fuck off Anet, they haven't been "useful" in the years I've played. Then again, they do come out with some hilarious things in both games (The L4D/2 bots).


----------



## LameFox (Jul 6, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I wonder why some people are so aggressively against just restoring it to the way it was before. It’s confusing to me.


To be fair if you look at the history of buildings like this, the way we're used to them looking today is often not their original look. They could be built in stages for quite a while, and then over hundreds of years things get repaired, upgraded, destroyed, and replaced in a way that fits the era the work is being done. So making changes is not necessarily a new thing people are deciding to do all of a sudden.

I wonder if in a way it's more the other way around. It's like we no longer feel we're part of that history anymore, as if it ran its course and ended, and we're what came after. So now when we think of changing it we don't see it as adding something that will also, someday, be hundreds of years old. It just feels like erasing it instead.

That said, it was still a pretty ugly example lol.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 6, 2021)

Typical weather. I thought finally, gonna set some rain... Lasted a few seconds.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2021)

So tired. 
On my lunch break and my body is crashing.
Don't... Think... I'll make it...

_Bleh. .._


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2021)

My air mattress popped. Two more nights before I move. I took my regular old bed to the dump.
Now I have a roll out foam camping pad. It's good enough for camping, right? Ugh.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> So tired.
> On my lunch break and my body is crashing.
> Don't... Think... I'll make it...
> 
> _Bleh. .._



Do some pushups to get the blood pumping.
Just don't bother pumping up my air mattress. It popped.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 6, 2021)

I ate a piece of garlic that was so hot(as in spicy) that it made me sick.
Holy moly this has never happened to me before. 

Never eating garlic again XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Okay, finally decided to look up what they're considering to restore Notre Dame and apparently this was one of the projects
> View attachment 115315
> What the fuck is this? an alien base from a 1960s flick?
> I mean at least it doesn't look like a giant dildo, I know they love to stick those everywhere. But that's not the point : *what's wrong with respecting the style a monument was built in?*
> ...



It has already been decided, by the way, that the new spire will be identical to the old, so I wouldn't worry about this too much. ;D 

I thought I'd provide an interesting comment though. 
The spire that collapsed in 2019 wasn't actually an original. It was itself only built in the nineteenth century- hundreds of years after the original construction.



Nexus Cabler said:


> I wonder why some people are so aggressively against just restoring it to the way it was before. It’s confusing to me.



After the collapse, France launched an international competition to see what new spire designs people could come up with. So that's why there are so many kooky design ideas around. 
They've already decided they want to remake the new spire identically to the nineteenth century version though.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 6, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It has already been decided, by the way, that the new spire will be identical to the old, so I wouldn't worry about this too much. ;D
> 
> I thought I'd provide an interesting comment though.
> The spire that collapsed in 2019 wasn't actually an original. It was itself only built in the nineteenth century- hundreds of years after the original construction.


That's great!

And I knew that, it was built after Victor Hugo brought attention back to the medieval building which was in a bad state of disrepair. That's perfectly in accordance with my point, the architect paid homage to the style of the building when designing the tower instead of smearing onto it some random crap that was trendy at the time. That's why people tend not to know that (I think even the Disney movie makes the mistake), it would be obvious otherwise.


----------



## dastergast (Jul 6, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> You're about as sharp as a bag of bricks. I'm saying if you have such a low opinion of furries it wouldn't make sense to be here. I'm guessing this is an instance of shame in having an interest in the community and the only way to come to terms with that is to consistently embarrass yourself.


Let me repeat myself.... Listen carefully...

It isn't me that thinks furries aren't cool. People outside the fandom have never considered furries cool.
That is just cold hard facts bro. Nobody associates with furries in order to make themselves look cool.

I'm a member of my local D&D club. Nobody considers us cool in any way. But we all love D&D.


----------



## dastergast (Jul 6, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> After the collapse, France launched an international competition to see what new spire designs people could come up with. So that's why there are so many kooky design ideas around.
> They've already decided they want to remake the new spire identically to the nineteenth century version though.


It is just going to be burned down again If they make it identical to its previous form and continue using it for christian services.
If it was converted to a gym, nobody would burn it down.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2021)

dastergast said:


> It is just going to be burned down again If they make it identical to its previous form and continue using it for christian services.
> If it was converted to a gym, nobody would burn it down.



I fucking hate gyms


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 6, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Let me repeat myself.... Listen carefully...
> 
> It isn't me that thinks furries aren't cool. People outside the fandom have never considered furries cool.
> That is just cold hard facts bro. Nobody associates with furries in order to make themselves look cool.
> ...


Reading comprehension seems to be your strong suit. When did I contest you on that? I didn't. I did mock the posts you made and said you were embarrassing yourself, which you were and still are. Lol.


----------



## LameFox (Jul 6, 2021)

Currently putting off the sheer volume of inconvenience that is migrating everything to a new SSD in case it solves a difficult to trace issue that may eventually require a new motherboard instead.  ಠ__ಠ


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 6, 2021)

I TRASHED my back today, and don't even know how.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 7, 2021)

Geez, another case of "Boomerang Headache" strikes again. I wish the weather would make up its damn mind. Sometimes it's lovely and cool, then around afternoon/evening, it's warm as hell, and the humidity shoots up, making it hard for me to sleep, and pisses off my skin condition on my face.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2021)

This is my last day in my home.
I am a bundle of nerves for no reason.
I still have so much to do before I can leave.


----------



## zandelux (Jul 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> This is my last day in my home.
> I am a bundle of nerves for no reason.
> I still have so much to do before I can leave.


Ouch. Moving sucks. I hope your new place works out for ya. Is it a close move at least, or do you have to drive across the whole state/country?


----------



## RogueNoodle (Jul 7, 2021)

How can one person bring your mood down so much? What the heck???


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 7, 2021)

I hate how I either get super warm or cold when I'm tired. So... Tired...

Not gonna... Make it...!

For realsies...!!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Ouch. Moving sucks. I hope your new place works out for ya. Is it a close move at least, or do you have to drive across the whole state/country?



It is a 16 hour drive.... (✷‿✷)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> This is my last day in my home.
> I am a bundle of nerves for no reason.
> I still have so much to do before I can leave.


I recently just moved to my new house. It can be ridiculously stressful. I'm sorry you are going through it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I recently just moved to my new house. It can be ridiculously stressful. I'm sorry you are going through it.



Thanks. Tomorrow will be a great day, but today is hell.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> This is my last day in my home.
> I am a bundle of nerves for no reason.
> I still have so much to do before I can leave.


Wishing you all the best, Boro. Moving is hard, I've moved twice in my life, so I can relate to nerves. Hope it goes well.

I hate feeling sleepy all day, it's annoying.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I recently just moved to my new house. It can be ridiculously stressful. I'm sorry you are going through it.


Same. I only moved half an hour east but still, it ain't fun. My family moves pretty constantly. This is like, my 20th place, and my second since moving out, if the university halls are counted.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 7, 2021)

That sucks. The first time my family moved was because we had no choice, and the second move was because of my brother's death in the exact house we were in when I was 18, but moving does suck, it's draining and stressful.

Hate it when I get stuck in a game that says I'm in combat when I'm actually half way across the fucking map, with nothing near me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> That sucks. The first time my family moved was because we had no choice, and the second move was because of my brother's death in the exact house we were in when I was 18, but moving does suck, it's draining and stressful.
> 
> Hate it when I get stuck in a game that says I'm in combat when I'm actually half way across the fucking map, with nothing near me.



That sounds like Fallout. 
*rage quit*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 7, 2021)

I wonder how long it'll take to reach 1k messages in one thread..

Also I hate not being able to buy Monster The Doctor.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> That sounds like Fallout.
> *rage quit*


Yep. I gave up after 5 minutes of playing Fallout 1 for how bullshit enemies were.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 7, 2021)

Flies, every time there is a fly in my house it always insists on tracking me down and getting right in my face.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2021)

I'M GONE!!!! BYE BYE STUPID HOUSE!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I'M GONE!!!! BYE BYE STUPID HOUSE!



May your farts haunt the unfortunate souls that move in afterwards.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> May your farts haunt the unfortunate souls that move in afterwards.



I left my toilet plunger


----------



## dastergast (Jul 8, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Reading comprehension seems to be your strong suit. When did I contest you on that? I didn't. I did mock the posts you made and said you were embarrassing yourself, which you were and still are. Lol.


What a bluff... If that was actually the case, you wouldn't have accused someone of "trying to be cool" by associating with furries on a forum and not liking cats.


----------



## dastergast (Jul 8, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I fucking hate gyms


Hey, what about a Harry Potter themed gym at  Notre-Dame de Paris that caters to _millennials?_
LSD spiked WIZARD!TM  Protein supplements. 
That would be pretty cool right?.... awesome right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 8, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Flies, every time there is a fly in my house it always insists on tracking me down and getting right in my face.


It insists on you being its lord.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 8, 2021)

dastergast said:


> Hey, what about a Harry Potter themed gym at  Notre-Dame de Paris that caters to _millennials?_
> LSD spiked WIZARD!TM  Protein supplements.
> That would be pretty cool right?.... awesome right?


_Please let me be right..._


----------



## dastergast (Jul 8, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> It insists on you being its lord.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 8, 2021)

dastergast said:


> What a bluff... If that was actually the case, you wouldn't have accused someone of "trying to be cool" by associating with furries on a forum and not liking cats.


Let me remind you of what I said.
"tfw you're trying to impress a bunch of furries with basic bitch edgy comments."
The whole point of that quip is that all your edge and attitude was being flaunted at furries of all people. People, as you so eloquently put it, that are pretty uncool and weird. I mean, I didn't think I'd have to explain the joke, but here we are.


----------



## dastergast (Jul 8, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Let me remind you of what I said.
> "tfw you're trying to impress a bunch of furries with basic bitch edgy comments."
> The whole point of that quip is that all your edge and attitude was being flaunted at furries of all people. People, as you so eloquently put it, that are pretty uncool and weird. I mean, I didn't think I'd have to explain the joke, but here we are.


And..... nobody tries to impress furries because... they are not considered cool by the majority of people.....
(Not liking cats) doesn't magically equal ( bitch edgy comments)...
Nothing you have ever said makes any sense. 
Are foxes supposed to be passive-aggressive defenders of the feline kingdom?
Your personality would make an awesome manga character.
Do you like milk? Warm chocolate milk calms me down. You should try it one day.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 8, 2021)

Getting over tired sucks. And so does stupid video lag, when I'm playing Guild Wars 2. My games graphics are already low! So dumb. And, if I could disable Windows Defender, that would be a HUGE difference, it's SUCH a resource hog.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I hate how I either get super warm or cold when I'm tired. So... Tired...
> 
> Not gonna... Make it...!
> 
> For realsies...!!!


I feel like there's no comfortable temperature sometimes, last night I was shivering, and I woke up feeling sweaty today.


Khione Frostfang said:


> Welcome to Microsoft's money making cash grab bullshit. This is why I haven't bothered with any of their consoles since my Elite 360 went out the door, dead. All they care about is how to make money, and a cash grab because they can.



On another note, since the Series X replaced the Xbox One X at the same retail price, the Series S should have at least been on par with the One X, with 6 TFLOPS, 12gb ram, faster memory speeds, etc, as opposed to 4 TFLOPS, 10gb ram, slower in every department expect for the CPU, which is still slightly underwhelming in some regards, since it's being touted to run up to 1440P/120fps, yet we see 1080p textures and frame rates look like crap on optimized games, so at least the Series X will guarantee 1440p/60 for the next 5 years. I think it's better to to save up for the Series X, since it's essentially a budget gaming computer. $200 more will pay off down the line, because in five years, I guarantee the Series S will struggle to even play new games at 1080p/60fps solid and not look like shit, which is what people have been asking for like 6 years now.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 8, 2021)

Well, thanks a fucking bunch, Capcom. They've got a sale going on, and I grabbed some RE games I wanted for my birthday, and I've ran into an issue with RE4.

THE FUCKING WEAPONS VANISH!

I picked up the shotgun from the village, and I not long got a rifle, and now... I HAVE NO WEAPONS!

Seriously, their PC ports are shit!

I ain't fighting chainsaw motherfuckers without any weapons, either! Fuck that!

Fuck it, nothing works to stop the bug/glitch, so a refund'll have to do. Dammit Capcom!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 8, 2021)

dastergast said:


> And..... nobody tries to impress furries because... they are not considered cool by the majority of people.....
> (Not liking cats) doesn't magically equal ( bitch edgy comments)...
> Nothing you have ever said makes any sense.
> Are foxes supposed to be passive-aggressive defenders of the feline kingdom?
> ...


Man, it's like talking to a stump. It's making fun of your edgy comments around furries. The joke points out that you're acting edgy to uncool people. Lol.

You know, gems like


dastergast said:


> If it was a dog or bird, I would actually care.



Such apathy, much edge. That's pretty hardcore.


dastergast said:


> "
> 
> My life as a teenage furry​_"_
> 
> Autism speaks.






dastergast said:


> Jesus Christ, people are so emotionally invested in their cats. Weird, since they are such cold, detached, independent dead-faced animals.
> They are cruel killing machines. You feed them, and they still murder peoples homing pigeons.
> Temperamental scratching addicts that wreck furniture. Frequently abandon their owners for people that give them expensive food.
> Cat owners don't own their cats, they just provide food and see them maybe 20% of the day.
> ...


You're one certified badass my dude. I'm sorry for laughing at you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 8, 2021)

Oh yea.
I had a dream last night and at one part a co-worker walked in and complimented me on my strength... before following up with me having the 'body of a bumblebee'. 

I'mma get mad at them irl for it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2021)

The pain of my lactose intolerance is harder to ignore tonight. 

Huuuuuuuuugh!!!!

Finish me off God!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Man, it's like talking to a stump. It's making fun of your edgy comments around furries. The joke points out that you're acting edgy to uncool people. Lol.
> 
> You know, gems like
> 
> ...


TOO RELEVANT IN MY LIFE RIGHT NOW, I AM TRIGGERED


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh yea.
> I had a dream last night and at one part a co-worker walked in and complimented me on my strength... before following up with me having the 'body of a bumblebee'.
> 
> I'mma get mad at them irl for it.


Bumblebees are cute though. They must've called you cute, so make sure to compliment back!


----------



## Rimna (Jul 9, 2021)

Why am I so nervous for a job interview aaayyyyyyyyy
I want to start a new job but I'm getting anxiety for the interview. Why am I like this


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 9, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Why am I so nervous for a job interview aaayyyyyyyyy
> I want to start a new job but I'm getting anxiety for the interview. Why am I like this



Good luck man


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 9, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Why am I so nervous for a job interview aaayyyyyyyyy
> I want to start a new job but I'm getting anxiety for the interview. Why am I like this


Good luck mate.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 9, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Good luck man





Yakamaru said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> View attachment 115741



Thanks guys! The fist interview is complete, I think it went well. Now I wait for the result, hopefully by the end of next week I'll know if I move forward with the next interview :3


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2021)

D:


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Bumblebees are cute though. They must've called you cute, so make sure to compliment back!


Complimenting me is illegal though.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> D:


I thought you liked MLP?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Complimenting me is illegal though.


You're fun to be around. :>


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You're fun to be around. :>


 the cops are on their way.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I thought you liked MLP?


I like *MY LITTLE PONY: FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC*.

Not this newfangled "New Generation" crap.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 9, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I like *MY LITTLE PONY: FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC*.
> 
> Not this newfangled "New Generation" crap.
> 
> View attachment 115773


Damn, and I thought Chris Chan was the only one who thinks the new version is demon spawn


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 9, 2021)

Oh fuck no, I can't stand either of them. Mostly since a lot of fucking MLP mods are taking over L4D/2 mods.... Kill it, kill it with fire!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Damn, and I thought Chris Chan was the only one who thinks the new version is demon spawn


I don't know or care who Chris Chan is.

I was kinda joking, anyway.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 9, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I don't know or care who Chris Chan is.
> 
> I was kinda joking, anyway.


Well, not caring is the correct thing to do

You really don't want to go down that rabbit hole

All I'll say is that they're very much not joking, and the last time they got hung up on something like this it ended with them in court on assault charges


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Well, not caring is the correct thing to do
> 
> You really don't want to go down that rabbit hole
> 
> All I'll say is that they're very much not joking, and the last time they got hung up on something like this it ended with them in court on assault charges



This sounds like a very troubled person. Fans can take things too far and it's terrible to see. I hope "Chris Chan" gets the help they obviously need.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Damn, and I thought Chris Chan was the only one who thinks the new version is demon spawn


Friendship is Magic is a good series. I am staying the hell away from this new crap though.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 9, 2021)

So apparently covid vaccines might cause myocardial infarction and it's more common in my demographic; I already dodged a bullet when I actually got covid, am I willing to willingly try and dodge another? hahaha no~


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm curious if the cases DVT might just be coincidental, since it could be also be caused by lack of activity and long term sitting which are 2 things that the pandemic has definitely caused people to do much more of.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jul 9, 2021)

Scales42 said:


> When the bus driver doesnt stop for you... Public transport in general is a pain in the ass, having to rely on it every day like me is even worse.


! I have a tiny story about this! When I was In high school, I had to catch the bus every morning, and I had to wake up at like 6 everyday. I usually ended up sleeping until 6:30 and running to the bus late. 

One time I was so late, the bus was already driving away. I yelled at some guy on his bike to help me and stop the bus. He looked at me and did nothing. Luckily the bus hit a red light before it could get too far and I managed to knock on the door. 

My point is fuck the bike guy


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Complimenting me is illegal though.



Your pfp is exquisite


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Your pfp is exquisite



I live closer to you than Yak. 
I'll hunt you down myself.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 9, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Bumblebees are cute though. They must've called you cute, so make sure to compliment back!


Something I learned recently about bumblebees, they sometimes get their fat bodies stuck in flowers while pollinating


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I live closer to you than Yak.
> I'll hunt you down myself.



You'll never find me


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> You'll never find me
> 
> View attachment 115845


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 9, 2021)

<vent>

California Department Of Motor Vehicles, otherwise known as a Portal To Hell on the mortal plane-

When I moved from Kalifornistan, I thought we had the title to all of our cars. Well, that wasn't so. Apparently, the lien holders of our Ford Explorer never sent it to us before they were bought up by another company back in 2012. Had to go get a release from said new company (huge pain), then a "Same As" statement that said the old company and new company were one and the same (another huge pain). Needed to get a second photo ID card to satisfy CA DMV requirements of two photo ID's, so that meant getting a passport (pain in the ass #3). Finally get all the paperwork together, notarized which was a pain (#4) due to Covid-19, sent said paperwork to those Minions of Satan in Cali. Two months later (July 7th), they send the paperwork back, "Hey, you didn't fill out part G of form 256." Bastards. Fukkin Bastards.

So, filled out forms to their satisfaction, sent them off again today. That's now $47 for Cali and $9.90 X 2 for the USPS to send it off priority second day just for a fukkin title. I just can't express how angry and depressed getting that stupid piece of paperwork has made me. Here in Indiana, you can forget about registering a vehicle if you don't have the title. And of course, dealing with California DMV through the mail, over the phone or through a chat room is just shy of a lost cause. It took two days to get to talk to a live being this last time. Whoever programmed their "Virtual Assistant" needs to be forced to walk the length of California dragging a fifty foot heavy duty tow chain for his penance.

It was last year when we started this and this whole thing has literally sucked the life out of me. I have no more fucks to give. Considering scrapping the vehicle but I would have to cut it in half first since I have no title.

Just fuck it.

</vent>


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I live closer to you than Yak.
> I'll hunt you down myself.


Hunt: Showdown.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Something I learned recently about bumblebees, they sometimes get their fat bodies stuck in flowers while pollinating
> 
> 
> View attachment 115842


In other words.. cute. :>


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Hunt: Showdown.
> 
> View attachment 115866


You've got emotes for just about any occasion don't you? >_>


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> View attachment 115856



Not so fast you!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 10, 2021)

Very minor vent:







Official Beast Wars Ravage just got leaked

... like a week after I bought a fan version that's probably twice the price

tbf from what I can tell this version isn't as high quality but like, I'd probably just have got this instead had I known it was coming - I like the character but not enough to pay more than necessary. The fan version was the only screen accurate version until now. 

Ah well.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You've got emotes for just about any occasion don't you? >_>


Nah, but I have plenty. :>


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I fucking hate gyms



Our father who art shredded as fuck, 
Schwarzenegger be thy name...
Give us this day our daily lifts, 
and forgive us for skipping leg day...


----------



## Punji (Jul 10, 2021)

My hair has been in my face and eyes so much today I feel like I'm a model in a shampoo commercial.


----------



## zandelux (Jul 11, 2021)

Punji said:


> My hair has been in my face and eyes so much today I feel like I'm a model in a shampoo commercial.


Enjoy your hair while you have it! Some of us aren't so lucky...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

In the past 2 months, two people have told me, "you must be an empath," and tried to convince me of it. Like no... I am not an empath. I really don't believe in that stuff, and I don't want their opinions to be forced down my throat anymore.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> In the past 2 months, two people have told me, "you must be an empath," and tried to convince me of it. Like no... I am not an empath. I really don't believe in that stuff, and I don't want their opinions to be forced down my throat anymore.


I mean if somebody wants to call themselves one, that's their buisness and I won't try to stop them. I just personally do not believe in it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

My mother told me that she thinks my demisexuality might be due to my past trauma. But like... I've always been this way lol


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm watching Tuca and Bertie.

I'm angry because I just KNOW that there must be idiots out there on the internet who think feminism is a bad thing and that "women's issues" aren't important.

(WOMEN ARE IMPORTANT.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

Supervisor asked me to do something I never did before and then dipped. I was supposed to charge an account that didn't exist? Even when I typed in the phrase they gave me I still couldn't find it.

Wanna know why?

THEY CANT FUCKING SPELL.  

Literally every charge account they have set up is fucking code. Your company name is Labrador Health? Why does it have to be LH?
Because then you have other places starting the same way, but no real way to search them because you have it a stupid tag like LH-other. It doesn't narrow down your search either, because anything with the letters L or H is gonna show up!

They passed me on a burden and dipped for 3 hours. Gr.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 11, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I'm angry because I just KNOW that there must be idiots out there on the internet who think feminism is a bad thing and that "women's issues" aren't important.



Waking up every morning must be a traumatizing experience for you.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 11, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Waking up every morning must be a traumatizing experience for you.



I don't know what you're implying(?)

I'm high functioning autistic and possibly schizophrenic with frequent bouts of depression and occasionally psychosis, so yes. I am constantly traumatized; it's my natural state.

But no, waking up every morning isn't a problem for me because I'm mostly a night owl.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 11, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I'm watching Tuca and Bertie.
> 
> I'm angry because I just KNOW that there must be idiots out there on the internet who think feminism is a bad thing and that "women's issues" aren't important.
> 
> (WOMEN ARE IMPORTANT.)


It's a weird show but I like it. The earlier stuff is a little too stupid but the later episodes are great. They remind me a lot of Bojack Horseman in tone - possibly because it's made by the same team.


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 11, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I don't know what you're implying(?)
> 
> I'm high functioning autistic and possibly schizophrenic with frequent bouts of depression and occasionally psychosis, so yes. I am constantly traumatized; it's my natural state.
> 
> But no, waking up every morning isn't a problem for me because I'm mostly a night owl.


I'd recommend ignoring ASTA.

As hurtful as it is to know there are people out there who don't get the importance of certain issues, take solace in the people who do understand and will support you.
Also, I hope that if you haven't already accessed treatment or support, you'll be able to feel a little better soon.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

Forgot the burner was still on.


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 11, 2021)

I’m currently trying _really_ hard to avoid the urge to start an argument. I have to constantly remind myself that most things aren’t worth losing my temper over...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

WolfieHunnie said:


> I’m currently trying _really_ hard to avoid the urge to start an argument. I have to constantly remind myself that most things aren’t worth losing my temper over...


Whatever it's about, I'm with you. You're totally right!!!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 12, 2021)

When people on FA say "bruh why talk about politics?" the site owners themselves like to shove their politics down our throats; sounds more like "bruh why remind me that not everyone thinks the same? eww"


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> When people on FA say "bruh why talk about politics?" the site owners themselves like to shove their politics down our throats; sounds more like "bruh why remind me that not everyone thinks the same? eww"


A fair point. Politics as a subject is kinda all over the place too - what it is and isn't depends on individual interpretation. 

I've never liked how many sites ban discussions all together, but I do appreciate that it needs some moderation - I'd rather it didn't devolve into meaningless death threats and shit-slinging (cough cough twitter cough cough) by people with very little knowledge on whichever topic is being discussed.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

I swear to whatever god is listening if I don't start getting better comms from supervisors about what needs to get done, when, and by whom I'm going to start rolling the dice on the job market again.  If you say you have something covered with someone else and I should focus on another task I expect you to have it fucking covered and not to have to hear from another employee that it hasn't been done, as well as that I was apparently supposed to babysit your idiot alcoholic ass to ensure it was taken care of one way or the other.

You're my goddamn boss and you can't find your own ass with both hands and a map.  Learn to delegate better or get the fuck out of my way and let me deal with it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 12, 2021)

Not really a serious vent, but I've recently been really getting tired of seeing Among Us memes in every server I'm.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 12, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> A fair point. Politics as a subject is kinda all over the place too - what it is and isn't depends on individual interpretation.
> 
> I've never liked how many sites ban discussions all together, but I do appreciate that it needs some moderation - I'd rather it didn't devolve into meaningless death threats and shit-slinging (cough cough twitter cough cough) by people with very little knowledge on whichever topic is being discussed.


If twitter banned politics, it would instantly die, like what happened when tumbl banned porn


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If twitter banned politics, it would instantly die, like what happened when tumbl banned porn







I'm really not seeing a downside here


----------



## Tennet_G (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm tired of feeling worthless. I am tired of feeling like I'm running in circles chasing after something which I know I'll never attain. I'm tired of hurting people when I open up about my feelings in full honesty. I'm tired of feeling alone. I guess I'm just tired of having feelings. Therapy feels like a drag and I keep getting told that my feelings can't change. That I have to work around them. I don't want to feel anymore. All it's ever done is give me mediocre highs and very deep lows and I'm sick of it and I just want to stop existing. All I've done is waste time and energy. I've hurt people without meaning to and I feel like even now, just venting in this thread, I am wasting someone else's time by my mere words. To let people know that I exist is wasting their time and effort. And I hate feeling like this and I hate that I've been told I cannot change it.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I'm tired of feeling worthless. I am tired of feeling like I'm running in circles chasing after something which I know I'll never attain. I'm tired of hurting people when I open up about my feelings in full honesty. I'm tired of feeling alone. I guess I'm just tired of having feelings. Therapy feels like a drag and I keep getting told that my feelings can't change. That I have to work around them. I don't want to feel anymore. All it's ever done is give me mediocre highs and very deep lows and I'm sick of it and I just want to stop existing. All I've done is waste time and energy. I've hurt people without meaning to and I feel like even now, just venting in this thread, I am wasting someone else's time by my mere words. To let people know that I exist is wasting their time and effort. And I hate feeling like this and I hate that I've been told I cannot change it.


The thing about therapy is that you really, REALLY have to work _with_ your therapist, and if you feel you're not seeing a return on your effort you might want to look at different therapists or types of therapy.  Some people do better with group/peer.  Some people respond much better to approaches like CBT/DBT, though those require you to do a lot of "homework" so to speak, they're largely about habit-building (positive habits) in my experience.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 13, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> The thing about therapy is that you really, REALLY have to work _with_ your therapist, and if you feel you're not seeing a return on your effort you might want to look at different therapists or types of therapy.  Some people do better with group/peer.  Some people respond much better to approaches like CBT/DBT, though those require you to do a lot of "homework" so to speak, they're largely about habit-building (positive habits) in my experience.


(Legal)Drugs > Therapies


----------



## Hogo (Jul 13, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I'm tired of feeling worthless. I am tired of feeling like I'm running in circles chasing after something which I know I'll never attain. I'm tired of hurting people when I open up about my feelings in full honesty. I'm tired of feeling alone. I guess I'm just tired of having feelings. Therapy feels like a drag and I keep getting told that my feelings can't change. That I have to work around them. I don't want to feel anymore. All it's ever done is give me mediocre highs and very deep lows and I'm sick of it and I just want to stop existing. All I've done is waste time and energy. I've hurt people without meaning to and I feel like even now, just venting in this thread, I am wasting someone else's time by my mere words. To let people know that I exist is wasting their time and effort. And I hate feeling like this and I hate that I've been told I cannot change it.



You say "Mediocre highs"...are you sure you're not being hard on yourself or that you are expecting too much too quickly? Are you referring to something like art? School? Work? 

It sounds like you are trying and it's tiring you out and you have to figure out what you need to do to recharge.

As for feeling like an inconvenience...or worthless because you feel like one...I think as long as you are doing something productive be it for yourself or others you have worth of some kind. You can't control another person's level of patience and understanding sometimes.

You can't change that you're capable of having certain feelings but feelings are always attached to a context. You can change that.

I feel you on the loneliness thing, always been my big character flaw. Sorry if I can't be more helpful than this.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 13, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> (Legal)Drugs > Therapies


That’s highly individual. I’m all for people trying medication, especially for conditions like bipolar or whatever, but for depression and anxiety, best in most cases is a combination. Drugs are unlikely to create a future where you no longer need them, while therapy _can_. Not guaranteed to, but more likely than drugs doing the same.

I don’t like people poo-pooing psychoactive medication, and I don’t like people poo-pooing therapy. Saying “it didn’t really work for me” is one thing, but suggesting it’s not useful, or inferior, could deprive someone who takes your advice of valuable help.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 13, 2021)

Bleh, the bloody humidity air continues to piss off my insomnia. It took me so damn long to get it so "fuck off", but because of the goddamn humid air, it really aggroavtes it. I alerady take sleeping medication (herbal, as I can't take certain types of medication, as it could conflict with my diabetic meds), even having a shower before bed doesn't seem to be working at the moment...

So can't wait for the winter to return.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jul 13, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> The thing about therapy is that you really, REALLY have to work _with_ your therapist, and if you feel you're not seeing a return on your effort you might want to look at different therapists or types of therapy.  Some people do better with group/peer.  Some people respond much better to approaches like CBT/DBT, though those require you to do a lot of "homework" so to speak, they're largely about habit-building (positive habits) in my experience.


I can barely afford the therapist I'm going to currently and I just feel that they don't quite understand what I'm asking of them. I ask them to help me control and erase my negative feelings outright. They tell me it isn't possible. I don't feel like drugs are within my budget. I'm very frustrated that they can't help me in the way I ask them to. They ask me questions and I answer them honestly. They tell me to try and think of things in a different way and then start to describe things the way I already view them. Like, I already know the difference between the emotional and logical sides of the brain. I know it's pretty stupid to let the emotions take the wheel and dictate my actions. I'm just asking how to control my feelings better, or just outright erase it. And then I'm told that can't be done. That I need to work with my emotions. I don't like that at all since all my emotions have done is given me contradictory directions and made me feel awful, even when I guide it towards the goal it asked for. 


Hogo said:


> You say "Mediocre highs"...are you sure you're not being hard on yourself or that you are expecting too much too quickly? Are you referring to something like art? School? Work?
> 
> It sounds like you are trying and it's tiring you out and you have to figure out what you need to do to recharge.
> 
> ...


My highest moments in recent memory when it comes to being happy in general has been when I thought I found a partner to spend the rest of my life with, and every moment spent with them. I barely smiled at all and rarely laughed but I was satisfied that I've found someone. But that fell through. I cannot for the life of me find enjoyment in anything else no matter how hard I try. The only other time something came close was when I was a little kid, getting a lego set on my birthday and even then, I didn't smile at all. Just gave a firm thank you to my parents and went to build it alone in my room for the rest of the day. 

I don't know how to recharge. I am definitely tired though of fighting my feelings and being patient for the wrong people. I have no more patience anymore. I have nothing to fall back upon to give myself purpose. Anything I assign myself like hobbies or work feels useless and irritating. And it's back to my feelings and how it gets in the way of me progressing or moving on or attaining a higher state of living.

I feel like an inconvenience because I feel like I am one. There is that big word again. "Feelings". I have no more patience for anyone anymore. And I definitely have no patience for myself and my attitude. It's stupid and dumb that my feelings kick themselves and any attempt at changing things up falls flat on it's face since I cannot for the life of me devote myself to something I "Feel" is a worthless endeavor. I cannot be productive when productivity itself is annoying and I hate anything I produce with every fiber of my being with zero good reasonings besides "Feelings". 

I cannot change the context of my feelings, at least, not by myself. When I only have myself to look at, I just start to pick and hate that I simply exist. The context is that I am me. and I hate that. Whenever I give myself someone to focus on however like a partner, then suddenly things change. I hate myself so much that when given the opportunity, I don't think of myself at all and only think of my partner and how much I want to do for them and bury myself into my devotion for them. Granted, it makes it very easy for me to be taken advantage of but frankly, I don't care. 

Tying back into loneliness. I seek a partner to take my attention away from me. It's been the only thing to reliably work and I hate that I have to rely on a relationship so much just in order to feel "normal". I hate being left alone and to be just with my own thoughts. I start to spiral. And although I think friends are nice to have, my feelings keep telling me that they aren't worth my time. They get a similar kind of distain as I give myself and I don't understand why. I don't understand the root of all these strong negative emotions. I can't just point at a breakup or a tragedy and say "Hey, that's what's started it" When clearly the signs of it has existed long before then. But I can only tell that it's gotten much worse after every time things went wrong. The feelings intensified and true emotionless apathy seems like such a paradise. 

I know I'm just ranting at this point. I tried to sleep but my mind keeps circling back to ending it all. Even when I dream I have dreams about just ending it recently and right before I wake up, a feeling of relief washes over me. Being awake this long is one thing but even having the same problems during my sleep is a whole other can of problems which I cannot explain enough to my therapist. At this point, I don't even know what I'm hoping to attain via venting here. I'm just drying out my dirty laundry in front of everyone to see and I hate it so much that I make my problems someone else's. I already pay someone to do that. Then why do I feel the need to vent more? I know there are other people like me, countless amounts. I know I'm feeling alone, but I hate friends since it feels like they take away my time.. time from what?! I do nothing all day but whine about wanting a relationship and not really doing anything about it because at the end of the day, I still fully believe I am not worthy of any love. Not now, not ever, despite it being the only thing I do want out of my miserable existence. The conflicting goals and aims of emotions just tire me out and I just want to stop feeling altogether. And I think it's a good reason to want to stop feeling altogether. Is it so unreasonable to just want apathy for the rest of my life? Is it unreasonable to ask for something which I feel is a benefit overall, considering how rarely I am happy? Just to get a good night's rest. Just so I can think without taking emotions into any considerations when I carry on with my life?

I've been awake for well over 24 hours now. I'm pretty sure this will look pretty stupid to me when I wake up.. if I ever sleep.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 13, 2021)

I drank a little too much at the bar and i now i has a headache.
Weh.
*drinks some h20 and goes back to bed*


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jul 13, 2021)

Cringe culture. needs. to. DIE!!!

Seriously, there are people on this planet that think they are superior solely because they were born in the fucking 90's. NEWS FLASH! The 90's sucked in every way except with entertainment (tv, movies, comics and the lot). Do older adults these days seriously think they are "better" for calling every kid's interests cringey??? For fucks sake GROW UP FOR REAL. I'm 23 (born 1997) so I'm technically not a 90's kid and I'm more of a 2000's gen. The amount of adults I had yelling at me on youtube saying I needed to commit suicide for loving Invader Zim, Minecraft youtubers (Yogscast mostly), Nightcore, Snapples and Mountain Dew drinks ect. ect. was scary as hell. I couldn't even like memes such as long-cat or nyan cat without getting messaged by some emotionally stunted 26 to 30 year old idiot saying "HAHAHAHAHAHA your generation is SO CRINGE. The 90's would eat babies like you alive!!!". Yeah, way to make yourself look like a run-of-the-mill youtube NEET.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 13, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> Cringe culture. needs. to. DIE!!!
> 
> Seriously, there are people on this planet that think they are superior solely because they were born in the fucking 90's. NEWS FLASH! The 90's sucked in every way except with entertainment (tv, movies, comics and the lot). Do older adults these days seriously think they are "better" for calling every kid's interests cringey??? For fucks sake GROW UP FOR REAL. I'm 23 (born 1997) so I'm technically not a 90's kid and I'm more of a 2000's gen. The amount of adults I had yelling at me on youtube saying I needed to commit suicide for loving Invader Zim, Minecraft youtubers (Yogscast mostly), Nightcore, Snapples and Mountain Dew drinks ect. ect. was scary as hell. I couldn't even like memes such as long-cat or nyan cat without getting messaged by some emotionally stunted 26 to 30 year old idiot saying "HAHAHAHAHAHA your generation is SO CRINGE. The 90's would eat babies like you alive!!!". Yeah, way to make yourself look like a run-of-the-mill youtube NEET.


Yoooo Yogscast

Still bummed about how unrecognisable they are these days. I check back on their channel periodically and it's just a slog of G-Mod challenge videos with new people I couldn't give a shit about


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 13, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> That’s highly individual. I’m all for people trying medication, especially for conditions like bipolar or whatever, but for depression and anxiety, best in most cases is a combination. Drugs are unlikely to create a future where you no longer need them, while therapy _can_. Not guaranteed to, but more likely than drugs doing the same.
> 
> I don’t like people poo-pooing psychoactive medication, and I don’t like people poo-pooing therapy. Saying “it didn’t really work for me” is one thing, but suggesting it’s not useful, or inferior, could deprive someone who takes your advice of valuable help.


I’d like to think about it this way:

Why spend thousands of dollars on someone whom call themselves “a professional” and who’s sole purpose is to just listen to your sob stories and then offer a second opinion, when you supposedly have better alternatives such as friends or loved ones who personally know you and are much more trustworthy?

The only possible benefit I see in therapy/shrinks is if you have absolutely nobody else to talk to specifically in person and they are your only other option. I was in this scenario as well.

As far as medication goes, since any sort of mental illness is caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain, then it would make sense to supplement the affected area in the brain through medications and bring it back to normal levels. While yes it can not be effective initially due to the compatibility between someone and the kind of drug they take, but it simply takes time to find the right combinations. Albeit it may take months or years to do so, but it usually does work in the long run.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 13, 2021)

I seriously at times, want to stab my eyes out with fucking hot pokers. I'm growing so tired of seeing nude mods for the Resident Evil games, like seriously? If they want bloody nudity, go watch fucking porn!

I maybe gay, but even I tire of seeing these types of mods, I don't need to see what I already have! It drives me batshit insane! I'm only looking for reskins, or something to make the game less of a bore, not seeing stupidily OTT sized tits. I just want simple mods, not fucking porno mods. It's annoying as shit.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 13, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I’d like to think about it this way:
> 
> Why spend thousands of dollars on someone whom call themselves “a professional” and who’s sole purpose is to just listen to your sob stories and then offer a second opinion, when you supposedly have better alternatives such as friends or loved ones who personally know you and are much more trustworthy?
> 
> ...


That’s… not the point of therapy, though. They listen, yes, but the purpose is not to just offer a shoulder or common sense advice. If you’re going to an accredited therapist (which you should be), they can teach you techniques and give you the tools to better handle the lies your brain tells you. They are way more qualified than your friends and loved ones when it comes to finding where you’re unconsciously reinforcing unhealthy thought patterns and behaviors, and giving you suggestions for how to break cycles of self-reinforcing behavior.

It’s also not your friends’ job to be your therapist. Listening when you’ve had a rough day where particular things went wrong, sure, long as it’s not interfering with their own mental health to do so for whatever reason. That’s a nice thing to do for a friend. Try to untangle a knot of anxiety and depression for you? Nope. Not their job. If they offer you support, that’s great, but it’s not an appropriate thing to do, to expect of them to shoulder the burden of your mental health with you, just for being your friend.

You don’t have to feel therapy is the right answer for you. I’m not going to try to tell you what your experience has been or how you should feel about it. I _will_ tell you that it’s just as irresponsible to suggest it’s nigh-useless as it is to advise people to avoid psychoactive medication.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 13, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> That’s… not the point of therapy, though. They listen, yes, but the purpose is not to just offer a shoulder or common sense advice. If you’re going to an accredited therapist (which you should be), they can teach you techniques and give you the tools to better handle the lies your brain tells you. They are way more qualified than your friends and loved ones when it comes to finding where you’re unconsciously reinforcing unhealthy thought patterns and behaviors, and giving you suggestions for how to break cycles of self-reinforcing behavior.
> 
> It’s also not your friends’ job to be your therapist. Listening when you’ve had a rough day where particular things went wrong, sure, long as it’s not interfering with their own mental health to do so for whatever reason. That’s a nice thing to do for a friend. Try to untangle a knot of anxiety and depression for you? Nope. Not their job. If they offer you support, that’s great, but it’s not an appropriate thing to do, to expect of them to shoulder the burden of your mental health with you, just for being your friend.
> 
> You don’t have to feel therapy is the right answer for you. I’m not going to try to tell you what your experience has been or how you should feel about it. I _will_ tell you that it’s just as irresponsible to suggest it’s nigh-useless as it is to advise people to avoid psychoactive medication.


As if you can’t learn these tools/techniques  online and for free as well? And personally I’m rather skeptical of the effectiveness of these treatments when you are combatting something that is somewhat beyond your control.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 13, 2021)

I really fucking HOPE Windows 11 is more friendly with old games. I've tried EVERY fix to get RE5 to work, instead I keep getting the same crash, the moment I'm about to start a new game or load an old save.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 13, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> I really fucking HOPE Windows 11 is more friendly with old games. I've tried EVERY fix to get RE5 to work, instead I keep getting the same crash, the moment I'm about to start a new game or load an old save.


how old is the game?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 13, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I’d like to think about it this way:
> 
> Why spend thousands of dollars on someone whom call themselves “a professional” and who’s sole purpose is to just listen to your sob stories and then offer a second opinion, when you supposedly have better alternatives such as friends or loved ones who personally know you and are much more trustworthy?
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand what a psychotherapist does or is supposed to do.  You had the start of a point with the costs involved (health care in general is ludicrous about bleeding people dry, mental health care is compounded by a number of other things) but a psychotherapist is not just a shoulder to cry on.  As far as medication goes there are some decent medications for certain people out there, but finding the right med/right combination of meds is an utter crapshoot most of the time and psychiatrists are not infallible.  It behooves a patient to learn about their options and get second opinions from other professionals about Rx psychoactive medication.  Some have annoying side effects, some have potentially terrifying side effects, and some psychiatrists are clearly playing guessing games.  The entire field is less than a century removed or so from horrifying practices like lobotomies, insulin shock therapy and the living hell that asylums could be.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 13, 2021)

My mental health worker will. not. listen. to. me. I told her, "my therapist told me to express my concern to my psychiatrist. I did. Then my psychiatrist told me to express that same concern to my therapist. So my psychiatrist won't listen to me and I need help." And she tells me, "maybe your psychiatrist can help. Ask her." And in my head I'm just like _SERIOUSLY???!! I just told you she won't help me! Were you even listening??!_

She is also big on toxic body positivity. I'm currently losing weight and eating a lot healthier, because both diabetes and heart disease are hereditary in my mom's side of the family. I do not have either, and I never want to. I also hate being fat, I used to be muscular and lean before I was put on antipsychotics with weight gain side effects and developed agoraohobia, horrible depression and worse PTSD than before from street harassment where I used to live. She tells me, "You should love your body and be happy with what you look like." Yeah ok. Lol. And maybe I'll go back to my old eating habits, gain 200 extra lbs in a few years and eventually need open heart surgery? Please. -_- That's where I was headed. I look a lot better now and I feel so much better and healthier. I exercise and eat better now, and I'm happy. I'm taking charge of my health, mental and physical. Deal with it.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 13, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I don't think you understand what a psychotherapist does or is supposed to do.  You had the start of a point with the costs involved (health care in general is ludicrous about bleeding people dry, mental health care is compounded by a number of other things) but a psychotherapist is not just a shoulder to cry on.  As far as medication goes there are some decent medications for certain people out there, but finding the right med/right combination of meds is an utter crapshoot most of the time and psychiatrists are not infallible.  It behooves a patient to learn about their options and get second opinions from other professionals about Rx psychoactive medication.  Some have annoying side effects, some have potentially terrifying side effects, and some psychiatrists are clearly playing guessing games.  The entire field is less than a century removed or so from horrifying practices like lobotomies, insulin shock therapy and the living hell that asylums could be.


I know what they do, and what I stated is that going online to find identical practices that they preform is a cheaper and more convenient alternative. Yes it does take a while to find the decent combination of medication that will be the most effective, and there will be a lot of ups and downs throughout your endeavor. But that is simply part of the adventure for you to reach the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 13, 2021)

Mom got 2 ACs to help keep the house cool because these houses are super insulated and summer heat makes it awful. 
It's great, but it just so happens my room had been the only miswired room, and so I'm sharing electricity with the AC's. My fan is struggling to maintain a breeze. No breeze ever seems to blow through my window unless its storming. 

Uuuugh... I've adjusted, but I can't sleep without my thick cotton blanket over meeeeeee. 
I don't like waking up all sweatyyyyyy.......
My hair defies gravityyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 14, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> As if you can’t learn these tools/techniques  online and for free as well? And personally I’m rather skeptical of the effectiveness of these treatments when you are combatting something that is somewhat beyond your control.


Some of them, if the instructions happen to click with how you learn, yeah. Should we also throw out organized education because you can learn the same stuff online for free? Not to mention that without guidance it can be ludicrously difficult to know _what_ tools you need, much less to use them correctly.

I get that you don’t trust therapists. You don’t need to. But FFS just… stop acting like they’re a less valid treatment option than drugs. Science says otherwise.

I’ve spent like half your life on antidepressants. When you’ve been severely, chronically depressed for (at least) that long, and suffered from anxiety even longer, it’s not just your serotonin etc. that’s out of whack; your _thinking_ is broken. Drugs don’t fix disordered thinking. If a few websites or YouTube videos could fix that, don’t you think I would have done so by now? Self-help is good, but it doesn’t work for everyone; especially for complex issues guidance can be needed.

It’s like when you have a tiger that’s spent all its life pacing a tiny cage; pacing that length, back and forth, has become ingrained. Give it a larger enclosure (fix the physical problem) and it’ll still pace, because that’s what it’s gotten used to doing.


----------



## Hogo (Jul 14, 2021)

@Tennet_G It's still tough for me to give you solid pointers, especially if you are having a tough time with finding a non-relationship-related passion. Maybe take a step back and consider how your environment and the people you interact with most have affected your ability to enjoy things and search for a better environment even if that simply means finding and keeping in touch with people who are actually openly passionate about what they do or enjoy. I think an apathetic environment is just as bad as a toxic one.

Also consider being inconvenient isn't the worst thing in the world. Especially if it's a reasonable inconvenience like relying on someone but struggling to give back. You're only ever a truly bad inconvenience if you're being purposefully villainous all the time or something. Also being reliable is something you can practice even with baby steps and being reliable is a much more tangible concept than being valuable for example.

Overall though it sounds like you are struggling with being very critical of yourself. It's okay, you can't just stop being self-critical and there's a purpose to self-critique. Start being critical towards those things in your environment that aren't doing you any favors. You didn't build yourself all on your own.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 14, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> My mental health worker will. not. listen. to. me. I told her, "my therapist told me to express my concern to my psychiatrist. I did. Then my psychiatrist told me to express that same concern to my therapist. So my psychiatrist won't listen to me and I need help." And she tells me, "maybe your psychiatrist can help. Ask her." And in my head I'm just like _SERIOUSLY???!! I just told you she won't help me! Were you even listening??!_
> 
> She is also big on toxic body positivity. I'm currently losing weight and eating a lot healthier, because both diabetes and heart disease are hereditary in my mom's side of the family. I do not have either, and I never want to. I also hate being fat, I used to be muscular and lean before I was put on antipsychotics with weight gain side effects and developed agoraohobia, horrible depression and worse PTSD than before from street harassment where I used to live. She tells me, "You should love your body and be happy with what you look like." Yeah ok. Lol. And maybe I'll go back to my old eating habits, gain 200 extra lbs in a few years and eventually need open heart surgery? Please. -_- That's where I was headed. I look a lot better now and I feel so much better and healthier. I exercise and eat better now, and I'm happy. I'm taking charge of my health, mental and physical. Deal with it.


Do you have ANY real options to get a different mental health worker, or to evaluate whether you continue to need one?

No, seriously, I mean it, do you?  Because if you do, you should consider it if yours is like this.

It's one thing for a mental health worker to be incompetent, and an incompetent one might be livable if a client has other means of solving their issues.  Yours, on the other hand, is coming off as downright _dangerous _based on what you're telling us.

I'd comment on examples but I'm not sure I need to say anything that hasn't already been stated.  Plus my original example (about the antipsychotics NOT being a form of "love your body" with THAT kind of a result) might have very well been born of my usual misreads.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jul 14, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I ate a piece of garlic that was so hot(as in spicy) that it made me sick.
> Holy moly this has never happened to me before.
> 
> Never eating garlic again XD


Was it raw? That is even worse. Especially if you chew it in your mouth, I swear it feels like you are dying for a good 15 mins. Definitely worse than hot peppers in my opinion. XD


----------



## Rimna (Jul 14, 2021)

malefeetguy said:


> Was it raw? That is even worse. Especially if you chew it in your mouth, I swear it feels like you are dying for a good 15 mins. Definitely worse than hot peppers in my opinion. XD



Yeah, it was raw. I just peeled the smol skin thing off and chomped on it. I can usually eat garlic like that, but this one killed me. 

When it comes to garlic - I am never eating it like that again. Either cooked, or with something else like bread. Fucc dat.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 14, 2021)

It infuriates me when I try to find beautiful art on the site, and on every page there are pictures with this disgusting fetish on overly fat characters. I'm not against other people's fetishes and obese people. But what the hell? They just scoff, I write in the search line:  thin character,  slim figure, skinny, and I still see the hated fat guys! I don't want to see it, it's ugly! Why the hell are these artists tagging like this? I hate this shit, burn in hell.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Yeah, it was raw. I just peeled the smol skin thing off and chomped on it. I can usually eat garlic like that, but this one killed me.
> 
> When it comes to garlic - I am never eating it like that again. Either cooked, or with something else like bread. Fucc dat.


Regular garlic is not typically something you want to eat raw, I have heard that elephant garlic is more suitable for that but have no firsthand knowledge there.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 14, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Yeah, it was raw. I just peeled the smol skin thing off and chomped on it. I can usually eat garlic like that, but this one killed me.
> 
> When it comes to garlic - I am never eating it like that again. Either cooked, or with something else like bread. Fucc dat.


I love garlic, but you have to be careful with it.))


----------



## Rayd (Jul 14, 2021)

shitty feeling when someone you really care about needs more than you're able to give. especially when it means them up and leaving once they realize it. being powerless to stop it. makes it hard to move on when you've known them for nearly a decade, and used to be so close to them. even harder when you don't really like people as it is, so connecting with anyone else is a pointless endeavor. feels like wasted time, and wasted opportunities. there were times in the recent past i have felt alone, but with them gone i've been reminded how that truly feels.


----------



## LameFox (Jul 14, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> It infuriates me when I try to find beautiful art on the site, and on every page there are pictures with this disgusting fetish on overly fat characters. I'm not against other people's fetishes and obese people. But what the hell? They just scoff, I write in the search line:  thin character,  slim figure, skinny, and I still see the hated fat guys! I don't want to see it, it's ugly! Why the hell are these artists tagging like this? I hate this shit, burn in hell.


Browsing this site is definitely not optimal lol. More often I find people on other sites and follow a link back here to their gallery, and find new artists in the favourites of ones I already know. Anything else is just all effort and no payoff.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 14, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Do you have ANY real options to get a different mental health worker, or to evaluate whether you continue to need one?
> 
> No, seriously, I mean it, do you?  Because if you do, you should consider it if yours is like this.
> 
> ...


I mean it is possible to change my worker, but I've been told they all have a maximum of case loads and that it would take a long time to get a new one.

I really want a new one though. It's not like I can change agencies either, because I temporarily live in an apartment program for folks with mental health problems, and she is through that program. I only have to deal with her for a few more months until I graduate the program and get my very own place to live. I can't wait for that. 

But I am going to talk to some people about this and try to get some help, and be assertive as I can. If she continues to not listen, I have to remember that I am leaving this program very soon.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 14, 2021)

LameFox said:


> Browsing this site is definitely not optimal lol. More often I find people on other sites and follow a link back here to their gallery, and find new artists in the favourites of ones I already know. Anything else is just all effort and no payoff.


I disagree, from time to time I find great artists. Also, sometimes I look for art with a specific plot or animal. But fat characters are porn content, they must be marked with a certain age limit, at least as mature. But he is marked as general.
I think this is wrong, especially with their mocking behavior and just simply breaking the rules, since it is clearly written in them that you can not put the wrong tags.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 14, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> But fat characters are porn content, they must be marked with a certain age limit, at least as mature. But he is marked as general.


Umm… no. Weight is not inherently sexual or pornographic. I’m sorry you’re finding content you’d prefer not to see, but that’s how gallery sites work; there’s a wide variety of content and you won’t like all of it. If you want to filter out fat characters from your search results, try using negative search terms; add “-fat” or “!fat” (without the quotation marks) to the end of your search string, and that should reduce the number of obese characters in your search results.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Umm… no. Weight is not inherently sexual or pornographic. I’m sorry you’re finding content you’d prefer not to see, but that’s how gallery sites work; there’s a wide variety of content and you won’t like all of it. If you want to filter out fat characters from your search results, try using negative search terms; add “-fat” or “!fat” (without the quotation marks) to the end of your search string, and that should reduce the number of obese characters in your search results.


This hinges on the submitter using tags correctly and I have seen that submitters fail at this surprisingly often for various reasons.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 14, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> This hinges on the submitter using tags correctly and I have seen that submitters fail at this surprisingly often for various reasons.


There’s no mandatory tagging on FA; all you have to do is _not_ use misleading tags. However, unless specifically asked to search specific fields, the search engine will search both title, file name, description, and tags. No, it won’t catch everything, but I didn’t claim it would. It should reduce the number of fat characters showing up more than using a search term like “skinny,” though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 14, 2021)

So... it's getting to the point where I'm going to have to replace my phone, if only because they're upgrading towers to the point my current one will have serious connectivity issues by about next year.  And the battery isn't exactly stellar.

It has to work with Verizon 5G in particular as Verizon's my current provider and will be that way for at least a couple years.  I also can't go with International DualSim phones as they're apparently REALLY painful to set up.

I will NOT be going for the latest and greatest, for a few reasons.  Namely, I specifically insist on both a 3.5mm headphone jack (I have plenty of sets of serviceable headphones already, buying new earbuds would be a worse contributor to our ongoing waste problem) AND microSD storage (I read off of this thing at times), and the flagship phones generally do not have either.  I also want to get a really durable case or possibly even a waterproof case for it, even if it makes the thing bulky.  If I can get a larger screen with those requirements (reading, once again), even better - if not I'll learn to deal.

(Charging port doesn't matter as long as it's an actual port.  I will NOT do wireless charging.)

I've considered a Galaxy A71 5G for this purpose.  Anyone have any other ideas?  (For comparison the phone I'm replacing is a Galaxy S7 - an A71 5G is a clear upgrade in basically every category.)



I just don't understand the marketing obsession with sleek and slim.  I actually NEED some bulk and rough surfaces on my phone if only for sensory reasons.

Funnier thing is, I've SEEN the sheer variety of custom phones out there.  I've seen phones with thermal cameras (that contractors might need).  There's a low-end all-plastic phone (the site I heard this from describes it as a popular prison phone, but I could see government spy agencies using them as.... what do they call them?  Burner phones?).  There's phones with radiation detectors (the Pantone - it came out after the Fukushima disaster apparently).  I've even seen a phone with a projector in it.

When you aren't reliant on the latest and greatest, the breadth of possibilities is a bit crazy.  And I probably only scraped the surface.

I'll probably be shopping around any time I buy a phone (or communication device in general) from here on out.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So... it's getting to the point where I'm going to have to replace my phone, if only because they're upgrading towers to the point my current one will have serious connectivity issues by about next year.  And the battery isn't exactly stellar.
> 
> It has to work with Verizon 5G in particular as Verizon's my current provider and will be that way for at least a couple years.  I also can't go with International DualSim phones as they're apparently REALLY painful to set up.
> 
> ...


I have had positive experiences with Motorola's phones and would tentatively recommend them if you're getting sticker shock from Samsung.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 14, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I have had positive experiences with Motorola's phones and would tentatively recommend them if you're getting sticker shock from Samsung.


I have a Motorola G7 Power. It's pretty fantastic


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 14, 2021)

I hate having flashbacks. All of my energy is gone--making it feel like a truck just hit me--and my face hurts from all of my tears.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm doing okay though, everyone. I am safe and in no danger.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 14, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Umm… no. Weight is not inherently sexual or pornographic.


I'm talking about overly exaggerated fat characters that are practically ball-shaped. This is a fetish that people, I beg your pardon, masturbate to. Perhaps you did not know about this. God, how many creepy fetishes I've seen on this site, my world will never be the same since I came to FA ...
And I looked at the tags, I don't think that all such artists do this, but those who came across in the search deliberately wrote tags opposite to the content. I think this is what angers me the most.
I'll try your search tips.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 14, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I hate having flashbacks. All of my energy is gone--making it feel like a truck just hit me--and my face hurts from all of my tears.


You should see a doctor, it shouldn't be that way.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I'm talking about overly exaggerated fat characters that are practically ball-shaped. This is a fetish that people, I beg your pardon, masturbate to. Perhaps you did not know about this. God, how many creepy fetishes I've seen on this site, my world will never be the same since I came to FA ...
> And I looked at the tags, I don't think that all such artists do this, but those who came across in the search deliberately wrote tags opposite to the content. I think this is what angers me the most.
> I'll try your search tips.


Is it bad that the NSFW parade on front page doesn't even really register with me mentally anymore

It's like white noise.  Penis, penis, penis, something else, boobs, fluids, mouth, penis, penis, penis.  Like how if you repeat a word aloud enough times it starts to sound like a nonsense word.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 14, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> You should see a doctor, it shouldn't be that way.


I see her once a month. These incidences are not frequent and they only happen a few times a year. There's really nothing else my doctor can do for me at the moment.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So... it's getting to the point where I'm going to have to replace my phone, if only because they're upgrading towers to the point my current one will have serious connectivity issues by about next year.  And the battery isn't exactly stellar.
> 
> It has to work with Verizon 5G in particular as Verizon's my current provider and will be that way for at least a couple years.  I also can't go with International DualSim phones as they're apparently REALLY painful to set up.
> 
> ...


I asked boyfriend, who’s got a decent handle on what’s out there; he’s not sure off the top of his head what phones might have SD card slots, but says the one you’re looking at should do you good. (I’m iPhone trash all the way so I have zero relevant knowledge/experience XD)



Lira Miraeta said:


> I'm talking about overly exaggerated fat characters that are practically ball-shaped. This is a fetish that people, I beg your pardon, masturbate to. Perhaps you did not know about this. God, how many creepy fetishes I've seen on this site, my world will never be the same since I came to FA ...
> And I looked at the tags, I don't think that all such artists do this, but those who came across in the search deliberately wrote tags opposite to the content. I think this is what angers me the most.
> I'll try your search tips.


The existence of people who are into something for sexual purposes doesn’t make the thing inherently sexual, is the point I’m making. Otherwise we’d be putting high heels in Mature. If the tags don’t apply to the art, go ahead and report them - that’s a blatant violation of AUP.

ARGH I know it’s summer and Swedes love to do their home improvement projects during vacation season, but FFS why do they have to do the loud parts at 8 am? I have sleep issues and for some reason I can’t get my sleep meds renewed (dr just… isn’t responding to my renewal request), so I need my morning hours to make it through the day.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

I want to die. Mom hooked up an account to my window. Cool. Aha. Hot I mean.

Cardboard box and tape do not keep out the heat. Passed out.for an hour maybe and it fell off. Room is now 32 and I am dropping sweat. Fan no longer works all because it got fucking unplugged.

I want to die so bad right now.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 15, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I see her once a month. These incidences are not frequent and they only happen a few times a year. There's really nothing else my doctor can do for me at the moment.


Then during the attacks, hold on, you can even literally physically hold on to something and remember that this is exactly the attack, now you feel very bad, but it will surely pass, it has happened more than once. It can be endured, it will be over soon.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 15, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Is it bad that the NSFW parade on front page doesn't even really register with me mentally anymore
> 
> It's like white noise.  Penis, penis, penis, something else, boobs, fluids, mouth, penis, penis, penis.  Like how if you repeat a word aloud enough times it starts to sound like a nonsense word.


Actually, I'm used to it too. Sometimes I get tired of the "parade" and put an age limit, but in general I no longer pay attention to all kinds of perversions.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 15, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> The existence of people who are into something for sexual purposes doesn’t make the thing inherently sexual, is the point I’m making. Otherwise we’d be putting high heels in Mature. If the tags don’t apply to the art, go ahead and report them - that’s a blatant violation of AUP.


How and where can I report?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> How and where can I report?


https://www.furaffinity.net/controls/troubletickets/ - link the submission and say why/how you feel they violate the rules.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 15, 2021)

Argh, for once I'd like for Steam to stop being a sack of shit, it's my bloody birthday and all day I've had to deal with this shit.

I'm trying to talk to my buddy while looking on the Steam Store for more profile backgrounds, and it ALWAYS stops responding. It just sits there, not responding unless I force it, with Task Manager. I don't know if it's Steam being stupid, or it's my OS.

If it's Steam, then I'll reinstall it. If it's my OS, then I'll be pissed because I don't have a OS disc, nor any tool to reinstall the OS from scratch, but I get this feeling that it would be super bitchy over the reinstallation, mostly with how the processor's .dll file triggers a BSOD which I can't afford a new PC nor any parts for upgrades as it seriously needs upgrades.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 15, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Then during the attacks, hold on, you can even literally physically hold on to something and remember that this is exactly the attack, now you feel very bad, but it will surely pass, it has happened more than once. It can be endured, it will be over soon.


I'm really trying to get past these attacks, and I will try this next time. Thank you for your advice.

I'm actually planning on starting a PTSD therapy called  EMDR therapy to try to help. Because of yesterday, I'm going to schedule an appointment today if I am able to.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 15, 2021)

Been waiting for a goddamn Pride icon for three months.

Artist made me pay beforehand. She warned me she was unreliable due to health issues afterwards, of course. Most artists on Amino only take payment after a sketch is done, to prove they aren't just going to ghost you or not be bothered.

Fortunately it was only in Amino's onsite currency, which you can earn through doing surveys so I didn't exactly lose anything but it's still annoying. Could've spent that on yknow, an actually reliable artist.

The worst part is she's been advertising since. She's not a scammer, her account is too high level.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 15, 2021)

Sorry but, why be an artist if you can't even be fucking reliable? I know I can be realiable but sometimes I'm not, because I suffer from memory loss.

Steam's stopped being stupid for now.

Like a saying goes,

"Don't make a promise, if you know you can't keep it."


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 15, 2021)

Unrelated vent:

I've reached a point where I'm getting all these ideas, but whenever I try and get them into a thing my limitations just become more and more apparent.

It's like January all over again. I feel like I've gotta reinvent the goddamn wheel and rebuild my technique from the ground up.

For context, I've been drawing using 3d Mannequin apps as a base, and it's starting to feel really, really restrictive. I want to take the training wheels off, so to speak. 

I've had comms open consistently since like April? But I just haven't pushed for them because I feel so limited by my current methodology. My backgrounds are nonexistent, my expressions range from unemotive to uncanny, and my fur is jagged and misshapen. I'd switch to a less realistic style, but I don't feel it'd do my serious-coded characters any justice. 

I think I'm gonna take a break from art for a while. Formally, anyway. I'm a literature major - I need to practise my writing anyway. At least my underrated species series on Amino is going great, love that. I also actually feel like I'm making progress with my OC's backstories for once, so that's nice. 

Maybe one day I'll find a drawing tutorial that I'll actually find useful. It takes some of my favourite artists a fraction of the time it takes me to draw art that's leagues better. I feel "all art is good" just isn't subjectively true, and I won't improve by fooling myself into thinking otherwise. I know they say you shouldn't compare yourself to others, but it's hard not to when other artists are able to portray your own ideas far better.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2021)

Why am i a cat farmer who says they sell  cabbages to strangers but rarely does any actual peddling. D:
*hugs cabbage and whispers*
its okay little plant. With modern magic we can find other uses for you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Why am i a cat farmer who says they sell  cabbages to strangers but rarely does any actual peddling. D:
> *hugs cabbage and whispers*
> its okay little plant. With modern magic we can find other uses for you.



You don't even need magic! Just ask  and I bet they'll scoop'em all up!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Why am i a cat farmer who says they sell  cabbages to strangers but rarely does any actual peddling. D:
> *hugs cabbage and whispers*
> its okay little plant. With modern magic we can find other uses for you.


Or...
Or is the plot twist that you're secretly too afraid to let go??? 
*DUNDUN!!!

WHAT IF POGO IS ACTUALLY POSSESSED--- *

_*no one buys the cabbages when crazy conspiracy theorist Tyra is around* _


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 15, 2021)

I used to hate my own artwork, and I used to believe I had no talent. Recently I'm actually beginning to like my own art and being comfortable with my skill.

My point: never give up on your gift. It will keep getting better with practice and time.

My art used to be so bad that one of my drawings years ago (I was a teen) was mocked on another website, even though I drew it in like 3 minutes and was hypomanic at the time that I drew it. The hypomania might of been why what I drew was also creepy af. It was pretty bad! But because of that situation, I tried my hardest to get better and better. Plus I'm on medicine and I get therapy, so I don't draw creepy art anymore. I never knew why I drew that stuff, other than I was undiagnosed and unmedicated when I drew it.

Edit: lol I meant "that situation" not "thar situation". I'm not a pirate. I swear


----------



## Punji (Jul 15, 2021)

I hate it when my thread gets locked because people are too busy focusing on the politics of "pride" and ignoring the disabled part, proving the point of why I even made it...

My "coworkers" (who are mostly people that work around me more than anything) are so damn lazy. I feel like I'm the only one that doesn't just half-ass everything.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> I hate it when my thread gets locked because people are too busy focusing on the politics of "pride" and ignoring the disabled part, proving the point of why I even made it...


I didn't even know it was disability pride month until I saw your topic. I saw that they made it all about politics, and to be honest that made me angry too. Especially after seeing that it was locked because of it. I'm sorry to see that something like that happened to what was supposed to be an inspirational topic (at least inspirational in my opinion).


----------



## Erix (Jul 15, 2021)

realized a few hours ago some fucker actually broke into my car. They broke my window and there was glass everywhere. Luckily, I think, they only stole my debit card from my wallet, but still lowkey kind of pissed.

I checked my banking account and this asshole pulled up to their nearest 7-eleven and tried buying stuff.

Im ofc not going to that location, I just immediately canceled my card and am hoping to talk to my bank later for reimbursement, but I would be lying if I didn’t say I had a little urge to go to that location, find that piece of shit and beat him tf up.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 15, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I didn't even know it was disability pride month until I saw your topic. I saw that they made it all about politics, and to be honest that made me angry too. Especially after seeing that it was locked because of it. I'm sorry to see that something like that happened to what was supposed to be an inspirational topic (at least inspirational in my opinion).


It's never really a good sign when half of a Pride Month thread's posts per volume are "Actually there shouldn't be a Pride month for this. There shouldn't be Pride months at all! Also [thing the Pride month's about] doesn't deserve / isn't owed any acceptance, people just need to buckle up and if they have trouble it's on them." And I say this as somebody who would be included in the umbrella of "People Disability Pride Month directly relates to", so it's not like my stance on the month is "lol fuck it".

Like, if somebody made a "Happy 2021 Winter Holiday FAF" thread and in twelve hours half the first page was "Man fuck Christians am I right?" I don't think staff would be particularly blamed if they decided to cut their losses and say "Nope. Closed. Try again later." Same basic principle here. Which is a shame if 2021's shown anything that Disability awareness deserves more attention in fandom spaces (See: The absolute fucking meltdown people had over game mechanics for a wheelchair in 5E D&D) and in general (See: All the people getting long term stuff from COVID). 

... On the matter of awareness, though, July's _also_ Juvenile Arthritis Awareness, Sarcoma Awareness, and Good Care month, so while those have a bit less tangential ties to the fandom feel free to keep them in mind if they're relevant to you or anyone you know). Just, uh, not _that_ kind of attention.


----------



## DieselPowered (Jul 15, 2021)

I hate that this thread isn't about air conditioning vents.



Punji said:


> I hate it when my thread gets locked because people are too busy focusing on the politics of "pride" and ignoring the disabled part, proving the point of why I even made it...


Tbf it was about Disability Pride Month, an arguably political entity in the first place.
Not sure what you mean by ignoring the disabled part, if you wanted to make a thread where people talk about how their disabilities effect them do so and leave designated awareness months out of the conversation.

It accomplishes the same goal and no one should get their panties in a twist about it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> I hate that this thread isn't about air conditioning vents.
> 
> 
> Tbf it was about Disability Pride Month, an arguably political entity in the first place.
> ...



Me on Autism awareness month: I'm autistic, be aware of it. That is all.

I understand having certain occasions for people, but I don't have "pride" in being disabled. I have pride in overcoming said disability. As a person with autism that is.


----------



## Punji (Jul 15, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> Tbf it was about Disability Pride Month, an arguably political entity in the first place.
> Not sure what you mean by ignoring the disabled part, if you wanted to make a thread where people talk about how their disabilities effect them do so and leave designated awareness months out of the conversation.
> 
> It accomplishes the same goal and no one should get their panties in a twist about it.


Could say the same thing about LGBT Pride month and get shouted down for it. Again.

What I mean is that not a lot of furs there really came to talk about disability. If they did it wouldn't have been locked. No, instead it came to empty words and people speaking for the disabled. I had hoped that I could draw attention to the unseen difficulties of living with a disability, such as the discrimination and unwanted pity. Or about the fact that disabilities can affect a person for their entire lives, every waking moment, and in ways which not everyone realizes.

But no, welcome to the FAF. The fact that it was I who started the thread probably didn't help my cause either, to be blunt. As always, just about the only people who actually genuinely care about the disabled are the disabled. Most people run out of sympathy sooner or later, if they cared at all in the first place. Sue me for trying to shed some light on it.


----------



## JuniperW (Jul 15, 2021)

I’m trying to make some of my OCs in Picrew but all the good ones only have like three different skin tones, and nothing darker than a slight tan.  It’s so annoying.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 15, 2021)

How the fuck is a Pride Month going to do shit for me exactly

Is it a month where I don't have to deal with the usual shit? No, of course not.  Is it a month where everyone puts their heads together and figures out a way to unfuck my brain? No.  Oh, it's just for "YEAH, YOU EXIST AND DO STUFF DESPITE BEING SANDBAGGED BY YOUR OWN BIOLOGY!" Thanks for reminding me, I had COMPLETELY forgotten.

Less stupid hollow gestures.  More unfucking shit.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> How the fuck is a Pride Month going to do shit for me exactly
> 
> Is it a month where I don't have to deal with the usual shit? No, of course not.  Is it a month where everyone puts their heads together and figures out a way to unfuck my brain? No.  Oh, it's just for "YEAH, YOU EXIST AND DO STUFF DESPITE BEING SANDBAGGED BY YOUR OWN BIOLOGY!" Thanks for reminding me, I had COMPLETELY forgotten.
> 
> Less stupid hollow gestures.  More unfucking shit.



Fun fact: My gay friend Gianfranco on Discord didn't give a shit that it's pride month, because I treat him like a normal human being all over the year. You shouldn't need a month to make you feel good, you should take comfort all year round.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 15, 2021)

Attaman said:


> See: The absolute fucking meltdown people had over game mechanics for a wheelchair in 5E D&D


Okay I actually had to look that up.  I wind up with one question:

In a world of artificers and mages, why WOULDN'T assistive devices have come into being?

The blurb I saw about the 5E combat wheelchair keeps bringing up the Drizzt novels.  I am going to have to ask which one, as I haven't been through all of them yet.


----------



## DieselPowered (Jul 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Me on Autism awareness month: I'm autistic, be aware of it. That is all.
> 
> I understand having certain occasions for people, but I don't have "pride" in being disabled. I have pride in overcoming said disability. As a person with autism that is.


I'm mostly gay, but that shouldn't really matter. Pride months exist as a direct response to the shame that has been, and still is, forced onto people because of something as trivial as sexuality. Same concept applies to disability pride month, or anything that can be associated with pride movements.


Punji said:


> Could say the same thing about LGBT Pride month and get shouted down for it. Again.
> 
> What I mean is that not a lot of furs there really came to talk about disability. If they did it wouldn't have been locked. No, instead it came to empty words and people speaking for the disabled. I had hoped that I could draw attention to the unseen difficulties of living with a disability, such as the discrimination and unwanted pity. Or about the fact that disabilities can affect a person for their entire lives, every waking moment, and in ways which not everyone realizes.
> 
> But no, welcome to the FAF. The fact that it was I who started the thread probably didn't help my cause either, to be blunt. As always, just about the only people who actually genuinely care about the disabled are the disabled. Most people run out of sympathy sooner or later, if they cared at all in the first place. Sue me for trying to shed some light on it.


Don't feel bad about it, shows you have a heart.
The last post of that thread sums it up pretty well. By and large the world doesn't care, everyone's got their own problems to deal with. 
The best you can hope for is that people will be sympathetic and understanding when they hear your story.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 15, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Okay I actually had to look that up.  I wind up with one question:
> 
> In a world of artificers and mages, why WOULDN'T assistive devices have come into being?
> 
> The blurb I saw about the 5E combat wheelchair keeps bringing up the Drizzt novels.  I am going to have to ask which one, as I haven't been through all of them yet.


I stopped reading them after the first in the "Obould Many-Arrows is now a very big bad" arc so it came after that
Counterpoint: in a world setting where magic can resurrect the dead why would you need assistive devices long term? There was even a series about the Dracorage where one of the protags had been bit near in half by a dragon so he was made into a half-golem.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> I'm mostly gay, but that shouldn't really matter. Pride months exist as a direct response to the shame that has been, and still is, forced onto people because of something as trivial as sexuality. Same concept applies to disability pride month, or anything that can be associated with pride movements.
> 
> Don't feel bad about it, shows you have a heart.
> The last post of that thread sums it up pretty well. By and large the world doesn't care, everyone's got their own problems to deal with.
> The best you can hope for is that people will be sympathetic and understanding when they hear your story.



Except, there's one issue: The people who do that shaming? They don't care about the month. In fact in a lot of harassment situations it has the opposite effect. It puts a target on those who get bullied. People will always find ways to harm or harass others and no matter what monthly occasion happens or not.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Except, there's one issue: The people who do that shaming? They don't care about the month. In fact in a lot of harassment situations it has the opposite effect. It puts a target on those who get bullied. People will always find ways to harm or harass others and no matter what monthly occasion happens or not.


"HAHA I'M GONNA GO PICK ON HIM FOR BEING CRAZY HAHA oh shit wait it's pride month my asshole powers are gone for 31 days AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH"

Said nobody, fucking EVER.  Don't talk to me about raising awareness, whenever someone becomes aware of what I am it's either some kind of obsequious fawning, them walking on eggshells around me like I'm a delicate flower or just outright nastiness.  I don't expect anyone to care or empathize, but I do expect you to get the fuck out of my way so I can deal with my own shit.  How about a "quit treating me like an invalid" month, but maybe drag it out for a half century or so? That'd be nice.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 15, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Okay I actually had to look that up.  I wind up with one question:
> 
> In a world of artificers and mages, why WOULDN'T assistive devices have come into being?


We're talking a community that has had similar meltdowns over the idea of binning "racial alignment" last year, and an openly trans character back in 2016.

The community has some hiccups. That's about all that can really be said on it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> "HAHA I'M GONNA GO PICK ON HIM FOR BEING CRAZY HAHA oh shit wait it's pride month my asshole powers are gone for 31 days AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH"
> 
> Said nobody, fucking EVER.  Don't talk to me about raising awareness, whenever someone becomes aware of what I am it's either some kind of obsequious fawning, them walking on eggshells around me like I'm a delicate flower or just outright nastiness.  I don't expect anyone to care or empathize, but I do expect you to get the fuck out of my way so I can deal with my own shit.



I have a "you don't step on me, I don't step on you" mentality. You're allowed to do whatever with your life, so long as you don't affect the lives of others, and so long as you don't affect my life. I believe in keeping on each other's side of the fence.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 15, 2021)

Knowing there are people online getting angry about a gaming world that has no imaginative limits or boundaries announcing they will be supporting the addition of mobility chairs with weaponry and enchantments to broaden character creation possibilities is depressing.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> knowing there are people online getting angry about a gaming world that has no imaginative limits or boundaries announcing they will be supporting the addition of mobility chairs with weaponry and enchantments to broaden character creation possibilities is depressing



I don't know, I find it hilarious. I love it when gamers flip their shit over the tiniest of issues. Then again, gamers are toxic man(and women) children. It's so funny to see so many narcissists get triggered at once. Especially when you're not even involved.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I don't know, I find it hilarious. I love it when gamers flip their shit over the tiniest of issues. Then again, gamers are toxic man(and women) children. It's so funny to see so many narcissists get triggered at once. Especially when you're not even involved.


The irony being that these salty gamers probably spend the majority of their lives in high tech augmented chairs. :V


----------



## Attaman (Jul 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> knowing there are people online getting angry about a gaming world that has no imaginative limits or boundaries announcing they will be supporting the addition of mobility chairs with weaponry and enchantments to broaden character creation possibilities is depressing


If it's any consolation: While the Wheelchair one is depressing as fuck, the trans one is in all honesty particularly humorous as...

Like, the 2016 thing in question? It was an expansion pack to _Baldur's Gate_. A game wherein one of the most infamous gag items (if handled a bit yikes: It was from the 90's, after all) is _a belt that flips the wearer's physical sex_. Likewise the game's sequel (_Shadows of Amn_) has a party member who, as part of the plot, potentially winds up changing their sex over the course of the plot due to fucking up a spell.

People got hyper-mad that this game - _this _one - had a character who went "Uh, yeah: I used something like that on purpose."

To reiterate: The community has some hiccups. That's about all that can really be said on it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> The irony being that these salty gamers probably spend the majority of their lives in high tech augmented chairs. :V



I game, but I know a little thing called "moderation". I came to be social now, when stressed, or when it's too damn hot to go outside.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

*Once again* people are acting like LGBTQ pride month was some kind of bane on their existence. These events have been taking place before most of y'all were even born! Look at all of the other pride months and events that take place. I don't see anyone saying that no one else can celebrate family day because they came from an abusive/dysfunctional household (admit it, that would be _A LOT_ of us)! 

In school, I remember they were called awareness months. _Awareness. _To learn and educate yourself. Everyone has a struggle. There are A LOT of struggles. Some hit home closer than others. People are allowed to pick a cause they want to support. You're allowed to do the same. _How is this so hard to respect?_

I would love it if people were no longer poor, and if children were no longer abducted and sold as sex slaves... but I'm not going to get mad at the locals building a homeless shelter before cops find any missing children. I'm not going to get mad that others are working together to prevent hate crimes while an empty store, ten miles out of view, is getting ransacked. 

There will be days where I come face to face with my own bitterness and jealousy for not sharing the same start, but I am not going to break someone's knees in or verbally abuse them just to prove my point._ It's not fair to take your own problems out on people who had nothing to do with the outcome of your life. And no, it's not fair to have someone harass you because of your situation in life. _There are going to be stupid people on every side of the fence, that doesn't mean everyone on the side of the fence is just as stupid. There are going to be people that seemingly live perfect lives, but are struggling in every way that we could be. 

I hope some day, the applicable are capable of crawling out of the pits they have dug for themselves. It's not my fault they got there. It's not the random art threads that got you there. It wasn't a random twitter goer that put you there. Not everyone knows you so how can everyone be expected to know? You raise awareness- by talking to people, telling them how you do and how it affects you- by having a *c o n v e r s a t i o n*. It doesn't have to be a calendar month, it doesn't have to involve floats, it can just be a 1 on 1 conversation at any time of the day. There are people that genuinely want to learn and help out, but most of the time, no one even has the guts to ask or start that conversation. I choke up on both sides, offering assistance and more so when I know I need it.

I've looked over how I could possibly revise this better but I'm sleepy and am gonna submit it anyway! 
Seeing how this sort of fiasco is almost a monthly event, *I really don't care if the vent thread gets locked anymore.   *


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Once again* people are acting like LGBTQ pride month was some kind of bane on their existence. These events have been taking place before most of y'all were even born! Look at all of the other pride months and events that take place. I don't see anyone saying that no one else can celebrate family day because they came from an abusive/dysfunctional household (admit it, that would be _A LOT_ of us)!
> 
> In school, I remember they were called awareness months. _Awareness. _To learn and educate yourself. Everyone has a struggle. There are A LOT of struggles. Some hit home closer than others. People are allowed to pick a cause they want to support. You're allowed to do the same. _How is this so hard to respect?_
> 
> ...



Tbh, I personally don't care. I have a gay friend on Deviantart and I don't mind it being a thing, what I DO hate are big corporations acting like they give a rats ass about us suckers and peons and being bombarded by it over and over again by corporations that don't give a single shit about me or anyone else. IF you need a corporation to push your sexual orientation, something is defiantly not right in Topeka.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Tbh, I personally don't care. I have a gay friend on Deviantart and I don't mind it being a thing, what I DO hate are big corporations acting like they give a rats ass about us suckers and peons and being bombarded by it over and over again by corporations that don't give a single shit about me or anyone else. IF you need a corporation to push your sexual orientation, something is defiantly not right in Topeka.



I know people are going to be there just to exploit it. That's why I included the 'there are going to be stupid people on both sides but that doesn't mean everyone is stupid'. The silver lining is that I would rather have a bank pretend to be LGBTQ friendly, than to have none accept them at all.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I know people are going to be there just to exploit it. That's why I included the 'there are going to be stupid people on both sides but that doesn't mean everyone is stupid'. The silver lining is that I would rather have a bank pretend to be LGBTQ friendly, than to have none accept them at all.



I'd prefer honesty, either I'm with someone with good sense or fuck em. I'd not want to be manipulated by corporations for being autistic in this case. Either you know the real me, the Jared that is more than just a label or you can GTFO. But hey, I don't need asspats from society like everyone else out there.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Once again* people are acting like LGBTQ pride month was some kind of bane on their existence.


This was about disability pride.  It's not a "bane on my existence", it's useless and only exists so someone out there can say "I'M HELPING, I'M BECOMING AWARE OF DISABLED PEOPLE" while doing nothing that actually helps.  I don't need a fucking cheerleader squad, I need solutions to my problems that don't just add MORE problems.  I've still got a damn pituitary tumor from the LAST time you fuckwits "helped".


----------



## Attaman (Jul 16, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> This was about disability pride.


Contextually: Some of the arguments posted in the Disability Pride thread were the exact same ones (posted by the same users, even!) in the LGBTQA+ Pride one. And, a few months before that, the Trans Rights one.

Never underestimate a FAFer's ability to weaponize one subject for a proxy fight on another.

Edit: Also, while I agree with @TyraWadman and "For fuck's sake can we not do this every month?", it might be better for people to... y'know, not double down on the things that got the thread locked in the first place?


----------



## Punji (Jul 16, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Contextually: Some of the arguments posted in the Disability Pride thread were the exact same ones (posted by the same users, even!) in the LGBTQA+ Pride one. And, a few months before that, the Trans Rights one.
> 
> Never underestimate a FAFer's ability to weaponize one subject for a proxy fight on another.
> 
> Edit: Also, while I agree with TyraWadman and "For fuck's sake can we not do this every month?", it might be better for people to... y'know, not double down on the things that got the thread locked in the first place?


How deliciously ironic for you to say such things, eh ol' buddy? "Weaponizing" a particular subject for proxy wars?

Again I will ask that the FAFers look at who said what in the thread about disability.

However I agree that we should just drop the subject. I made it clear I was talking about disability specifically and not many other people give a shit about that. It serves no purpose to take digs at other users in different threads, so let's all not do that, hmm?


----------



## Attaman (Jul 16, 2021)

To vent in a way that's both on topic _and_ currently on topic: Really wish they kept Settra the Imperishable and his silly-ass rule in _Age of Sigmar_. My arthritis has advanced to a severity that kneeling or squatting is pretty much impossible (at least, doing so and not promptly eating shit and / or needing assistance to get back up), likewise being _on_ a knee (let alone both!). I'd be guaranteed to never kneel in the midst of a game. Can't lose your bonus due to kneeling if your knees will actively prevent you from kneeling in the first place!


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 16, 2021)

These gas prices suck.

Edit: And yes, I'm very much aware that I live in a state that has some of the lowest fuel costs in the union.

_Don't care._ Still too high.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I would love it if people were no longer poor, and if children were no longer abducted and sold as sex slaves... but I'm not going to get mad at the locals building a homeless shelter before cops find any missing children. I'm not going to get mad that others are working together to prevent hate crimes while an empty store, ten miles out of view, is getting ransacked.


Not to claim it _never_ happens, but it might be some comfort to know that the most visible “statistics” about sex trafficking are complete bollocks. Basically, if it’s released by anything that calls itself an “anti trafficking” organization, rather than, say, something like Amnesty International, take it with at least a few spoonfuls of salt. (I don’t honestly know what Amnesty’s track record for this is, to be completely fair, but I trust them enough to be willing to assume they probably use real, verifiable statistics.)

That said, pretty much all crime is tragic, as someone is getting hurt somewhere as a result. Especially crime directly against persons should just… not happen at all.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 16, 2021)

ASTA said:


> These gas prices suck.
> 
> Edit: And yes, I'm very much aware that I live in a state that has some of the lowest fuel costs in the union.
> 
> _Don't care._ Still too high.



Not to get political, but I saw this happening after November of 2020.


----------



## LameFox (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't know why I thought I was gonna draw after I work out but in hindsight that was a dumb plan.


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 16, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I used to hate my own artwork, and I used to believe I had no talent. Recently I'm actually beginning to like my own art and being comfortable with my skill.
> 
> My point: never give up on your gift. It will keep getting better with practice and time.
> 
> ...


I've been able to notice over time how your art has improved through just your profile icons alone. Well done and keep at it. Your effort is recognised.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 16, 2021)

Balskarr said:


> I've been able to notice over time how your art has improved through just your profile icons alone. Well done and keep at it. Your effort is recognised.


Ohh thank you

That made my day, y'know. I feel really good now. ^^ thanks a lot!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 16, 2021)

1. It’s ass hot out and I’m super bored because I have to stay in the coolest room of the house doing as little as possible to heat it up further

2. Damn cat has decided he needs to sleep snuggled up to me. Which would be cute, but I don’t need a living, snoring hot water  bottle against my side


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 16, 2021)

I get to go to a pointless "training session" (read: pseudo-corporate coffee klatch) today.  I'd rather be getting work done than going over something I've already learned multiple times over and am in no danger of magically unlearning, but hey, free lunch.  Whatever.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 16, 2021)

This heatwave can fuck off, it's driving me insane.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 16, 2021)

No sleep last night. At all.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 16, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> No sleep last night. At all.


Oh and I have three appointments today. Hoo boy


----------



## DieselPowered (Jul 16, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Except, there's one issue: The people who do that shaming? They don't care about the month. In fact in a lot of harassment situations it has the opposite effect. It puts a target on those who get bullied. People will always find ways to harm or harass others and no matter what monthly occasion happens or not.


Exactly, they'll shame you all year round if they want to. That's why pride months exist, it's a way for shamed communities to stand up together and say "No, we will not be ashamed of who we are"

Bringing gayness back into things. I don't need pride events to tell homophobes to go fuck themselves, but there are lots of people out there struggling with their sexuality in environments that don't accept it. At the very least these events show people they're not struggling alone, and that people out there can and will accept them as they are. Some people need that.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 16, 2021)

WHY DOES NOTNING I HAVE THAT ONLY TAKES 2 OR 4 D BATTERIES DRAIN THEM SO SLOWLY, getting these ready will take weeks at this point

maybe we need a lesser vent thread


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 16, 2021)

And now the power is out after a minor internet outage earlier today. How lovely.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 16, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> Exactly, they'll shame you all year round if they want to. That's why pride months exist, it's a way for shamed communities to stand up together and say "No, we will not be ashamed of who we are"
> 
> Bringing gayness back into things. I don't need pride events to tell homophobes to go fuck themselves, but there are lots of people out there struggling with their sexuality in environments that don't accept it. At the very least these events show people they're not struggling alone, and that people out there can and will accept them as they are. Some people need that.



Like that will change anyone, human nature won't change. If you think a surficial month will change people, it won't. I'm a bit of a cynic in this respect, but I feel like it would be like saying Christians wills stop being persecuted because we have Christmas and Easter. A month of being forced into one mindset won't change people who they don't like LGBT.

And the inverse, those people can go tell you to go fuck yourself. You see? It doesn't change things in the long run of it. You cannot change these environments, pride month happens in countries that already have these liberties, pride month doesn't happen in China, North Korea, most of Africa, the Middle East, most of Latin America, and in places where people are really oppressed for being homosexual, (as in killed.) Yes, you can help people here, but that won't change the meta of the issue. It's all superficial the rest of the year.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 16, 2021)

ben909 said:


> WHY DOES NOTNING I HAVE THAT ONLY TAKES 2 OR 4 D BATTERIES DRAIN THEM SO SLOWLY, getting these ready will take weeks at this point
> 
> maybe we need a lesser vent thread


Nah, you're allowed to air it out here! 

I honestly hate dealing with batteries. If I can't recharge it like my phone, I will likely never buy it. 

Too expensive, and if they don't die quickly, then they expire.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Nah, you're allowed to air it out here!
> 
> I honestly hate dealing with batteries. If I can't recharge it like my phone, I will likely never buy it.
> 
> Too expensive, and if they don't die quickly, then they expire.


these are rechargable ones, but it's apparently important to charge them a few times before major use


everything i had the really needs them uses 6 or so, not the 4 the charger can handle


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 16, 2021)

ben909 said:


> these are rechargable ones, but it's apparently important to charge them a few times before major use
> 
> 
> everything i had the really needs them uses 6 or so, not the 4 the charger can handle



Oooh I see! Yea, that's ALSO a pain!!! 
I remember getting all excited for a remote control car once. Had to wait hours before I could use it and then the buggers died real fast. XD
It's really not fun.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 16, 2021)

it said they need 3-5 full charges and discarges before they really work, i wonder if this is what i skiped in the past and broke them with all these years


... also got a few that are charged with usb power, so i will see about those, they could be great, or could be a massive waste of money,  did feel like the cut my lanterns weight in half though.. and they did not need multiple cycles before working


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 16, 2021)

ben909 said:


> these are rechargable ones, but it's apparently important to charge them a few times before major use
> 
> 
> everything i had the really needs them uses 6 or so, not the 4 the charger can handle


Worst batteries are the ones you can't remove but still get dead cells.  Usually in smartphones these days.  Smart Battery Technology my ass.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 16, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Worst batteries are the ones you can't remove but still get dead cells.  Usually in smartphones these days.  Smart Battery Technology my ass.


yea i think part of that design is "say its space saveing" and then make the battery impossible to replace in order to make people get new ones, but i got 4 -5 years out of my old phone battery so i don't think they are all bad


----------



## HarpyFeather (Jul 16, 2021)

Just a tiny vent:

I really dislike when people think they have every right to come up to you and just start berating things you like?! I love horror, I love wearing horror poster shirts, and when they just come up to me like. 
"I _hate _Texas Chainsaw Massacre, it's too gory and gross, how can you like that?"
It's so rude??? Like??? Do I look like I won't beat your ass? I just don't understand why some people think it's okay to be rude? Or trash something someone likes? They won't even say hi too, it's just...rudeness...

My rant is over, such a nice thread, thanks for making it!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 16, 2021)

HarpyFeather said:


> Just a tiny vent:
> 
> I really dislike when people think they have every right to come up to you and just start berating things you like?! I love horror, I love wearing horror poster shirts, and when they just come up to me like.
> "I _hate _Texas Chainsaw Massacre, it's too gory and gross, how can you like that?"
> ...



I have a more gross analogy, but I'll use this: "opinions are like belly buttons, everyone has them but they're useless for the vast majority of people."  Just ignore these people, they clearly don't have anything to contribute.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 16, 2021)

Some problematic employees are retiring. I thought it was just one? Might be two, if I overheard them right. 
We'll see if it remains as problematic, or if things can finally calm down. A third may also be dipping shortly after getting back  from their vacation but we'll see. 

Downside? We JUST got a full squad of full-time employees... except I'm the only adult. The rest are all students. In another month and a half, they'll all be part-time/gone. Wowie! 

For such a small town, you'd think work would be hard to find, and NOT keep. Hum.
Welp. 
Here we go again...


----------



## Sairn (Jul 16, 2021)

Small gripe, but my neighbors could KEEP IT THE HELL DOWN I'M TRYING TO SLEEP FOR WORK TOMORROW


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 16, 2021)

Sairn said:


> Small gripe, but my neighbors could KEEP IT THE HELL DOWN I'M TRYING TO SLEEP FOR WORK TOMORROW


Is there some kind of sports game going on? 
Maybe thats why my neighbors are hooting and hollering all day/night.


----------



## Sairn (Jul 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Is there some kind of sports game going on?
> Maybe thats why my neighbors are hooting and hollering all day/night.


It's possible, been going on for a couple hours now


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2021)

Update on the phone situation:

I am GLAD I didn't rush to buy an A71 5G phone JUST yet.  Apparently... the way Verizon's network works, the standard A71 5G would NOT have been compatible with Verizon's network!

Apparently, the standard 5G phone has one antenna.  5G phones coded for Verizon's network have TWO antennae.  Now, allegedly Verizon's 5G network is one of the most powerful, so the two antennae make sense, but this distinction makes it too easy to scam people.

Also, worth noting as I live in a wet area, the A71 5G and its Verizon-specific UW version aren't waterproof.  I could wait for the rumored A72 and see if it has waterproofing, OR I could simply shell out another $20 or so for a Poetic Revolution case.  The one that irks me about THESE is... the non-Verizon version of the case comes in multiple colors, and I was hoping for this difference due to the sheer number of cell phones at my workplace.  The case for the A71 5G UW?  Only comes in one color.  I cannot possibly undersell the worth of a good phone case no matter what budget you're on - my current phone previously had an Otterbox case (too bad they seemed to have skipped the A71 with their better cases, hence the switch to Poetic here) and that thing took a LOT of punishment the first 3 years I had the phone.  (I use a cheap off-brand case currently as I knew the phone was aging and another Otterbox didn't seem necessary now that I have less chance of dropping phones.)

To be fair about the case color thing, though, the cell phones at my workplace are ALL Apple phones.  (As they are only used for actual calls, a lot of Apple's uglier stuff doesn't rear its head.  Let's just say I'd rather go without a cell phone than have my own Apple phone.)

Anyways, as I was told I have about a year to do the phone replacement, I set the date for buying the replacement at some time in October at earliest.  This phone would set me back a full paycheck and I really, REALLY want to accomplish my payoff goal first.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Jul 17, 2021)

Took a BIG ego blow today. Feeling the most self-conscious I have in a looooong time.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 17, 2021)

RogueNoodle said:


> Took a BIG ego blow today. Feeling the most self-conscious I have in a looooong time.



Humble thyself before God.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 17, 2021)

RogueNoodle said:


> Took a BIG ego blow today. Feeling the most self-conscious I have in a looooong time.



Was it really an ego blow? Or was it some pooface trying to kill your vibe? ):<


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 17, 2021)

Don't you just hate it when life turns out to be a super bitch? It's what my life is, right now.

I'm in so much pain right now, I'm stuck in a tailspin.


----------



## DieselPowered (Jul 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Like that will change anyone, human nature won't change. If you think a surficial month will change people, it won't. I'm a bit of a cynic in this respect, but I feel like it would be like saying Christians wills stop being persecuted because we have Christmas and Easter. A month of being forced into one mindset won't change people who they don't like LGBT.
> 
> And the inverse, those people can go tell you to go fuck yourself. You see? It doesn't change things in the long run of it. You cannot change these environments, pride month happens in countries that already have these liberties, pride month doesn't happen in China, North Korea, most of Africa, the Middle East, most of Latin America, and in places where people are really oppressed for being homosexual, (as in killed.) Yes, you can help people here, but that won't change the meta of the issue. It's all superficial the rest of the year.


Homophobia isn't human nature, it's learned behavour. No one's being forced into a certain mindset with pride months, it's a solidarity event.

They would already be treating me like shit, that's the point. I meant i'm perfectly capable of standing up for myself, and if people try to degrade me for my sexuality they'll end up having some problems. Not all of us can stand up and potentially risk their safety like that. These events specifically exist in western countries because we're no longer being killed, imprisoned, or chemically castrated for the crime of loving someone with the "wrong" genitals. Even so there can still be a great deal of social stigma and repression associated with stepping out of the heterosexual "norm" that was imposed upon us for 100s, if not 1000s, of years. Pride events seek to eradicate that stigma, and show those gay people who have to hide themselves that there is a place for them. That they might not have to hide forever. Again, some people need that.

I'm just an average person, i can't just go to Saudi Arabia or North Korea and "fix" homophobia there. We're lucky to be in countries that allow us to exist openly under the law. It is however a global struggle, and those countries that hold onto even more antiquated ideas regarding what's "right" sexually show what the struggle is really about. We're all human beings, so why do we have to be seen as lesser because of our immutable characteristics?

TL;DR: Pride events can show people they're not struggling alone, that they can be accepted for who they are. And maybe, just maybe, those who don't like LGBT people will be forced to ask themselves, "why?", when confronted with the gays en masse. Those are the potential long term effects on an individual level.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 17, 2021)

Achievement unlocked : tear gas


----------



## RogueNoodle (Jul 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Was it really an ego blow? Or was it some pooface trying to kill your vibe? ):<


Was more of an internal dialogue situation. One where I compared myself to someone else unnecessarily. I tend to do that a lot. Tsk tsk on me. No poofaces here luckily!


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jul 17, 2021)

Day three of near-unbearable heat* and smoke from B.C. wildfires a thousand klicks away.

It's hard to breathe, and everyone here just has this generalized lethargy and lack of motivation for anything.

The only escape from a home with no AC is to go out. The only escape from bad air quality is to stay in.

fml.

* Well, the heat is into the third week. The smoke is three days in though.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 17, 2021)

Just realized that the Heatwave thread didn't have much in the way of methods to keep cool, so I guess to start:
1) Obviously, if you can afford the water costs, cold baths / showers every now and then will help. Even if you don't like cold baths normally, you _will_ in hot weather.
1a) If cold showers / baths _really_ aren't your thing, or you have something (like arthritis) which make it a monkey's paw solution, consider just a foot bath instead. It won't chill you as thoroughly, but it's at least something. Also it will make humidity less a concern later, at least.
1b) In theory, if blasting enough cold water (or you have enough ice to spare with putting some in an ice water-filled bath), you can combine this with #2.
2) Speaking of water and cold, if you have a non-oscillating fan, some (rather large) bowls filled with ice set in front of the fan can help. Unless you can crank out ice like something awful it's not an indefinite solution (generally only buying a couple hours of relief at a time), but some relief is better than none. Though if ice _isn't_ a concern (especially if you can keep it going for a while with pre-existing fridge / freezer / cooler space; or have access to a grocery store with ice bags / dry ice), try to set up a circulation in the rooms you most intend to occupy. Even without buckets, large pots, or so-on you can usually rely on at least two rooms in any given abode (Kitchen, Bathroom) to have something you can plug, fill with ice water, and put a fan relatively safely in (most kitchen sinks have counters, and most bathrooms should have somewhere to put a fan that has no risk of tipping into the water).
3) Use strips of fabric (rags, old clothes, whatever) soaked in cold water (potentially even refrigerate or - for quick results - partially freeze for greater chill) and apply as necessary. Usually for something like this you're going to apply it somewhere like around the back of the neck, on the forehead (particularly if lying down), etcetera.
4) Minimize the area within the house in which you're attempting to chill. Generally, even a single bedroom apartment is going to be a tall order to self-AC. If you have rooms that're going to be continuously exposed to sunlight and you don't need to be in them, close them off unless their air flow is absolutely necessary to maintain a current. Alternatively, if you have large chunks that _can't_ be sealed off (and no way to impromptu seal them with things like hung blankets or the like), pick a small area and do what you can to make it as comfortable for you as possible.
5) Higher is usually worse, lower is usually better. Basement floors are much more chill to relax in than first story which is much more chill than second. Again, doesn't apply in many places, but for those it does it can be helpful if not aware of as much (if usually in a rather consistent environment, for example).
6) Laptops, Desktop PCs, certain consoles. Anything that can produce moderate to significant amounts of heat? Try not to use them. I doubt I need to mention oven / stove-top cooking, but a lot of people forget just how much _heat_ one of the above can dump into your home if you aren't paying attention. Or, alternatively, how fast they can heat up if the environment doesn't provide its own cooling for them.

It's not a perfect list, and in general is only really short-term (if your house gets above a certain point, none of the above will especially help: Bite the bullet and go to a family member, friends, or business wherein it is below that point), but they can make things a little less insufferable. This coming from somebody in a top story apartment who has had to deal with 95°F+ days _outside_ with their AC busted.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 17, 2021)

Had to have my oldest cat put to sleep today, and it's fucking killing me! All was fine, until the night on my birthday was when he started to go down hill, but he was fine a few hours before, he was eating, he was purring, just being himself, but around 10PM or so, he started to act strange, so the vet kept him over night and they said for 19, he was in good health, he had a good heart, kidneys and the like, but when we got him home, he was just not himself, at all.

He wouldn't eat or anything, he'd purr, but that was it. So he had to be put down today, and I'm so heart broken, that I wish I could of done SOMETHING, ANYTHING for him! We lost his brother when they were both 8, and Baby was a nervous cat, as he and his brother were badly ill-treated by an asshole, but we adopted them and all was fine, but I believe because Sidney (or Sid we would call him) may of had some fear of water, as he and Baby were tossed into a river in a bag, when they were young, which lead up to kindey issues for Sidney.

By Christmas they would of been 20 this year... I'm so broken inside, I can't stop crying, if I go by my Mom's room I break down, as he was always on her bed, just happy as anything, but looking into her room and seeing Baby no longer there seriously kills me more. Second oldest is 18, current one is about 10-11. baby is my avatar, he was such a beautiful boy, and I miss him so damn badly, I'd rather have a time machine and go back and find ways to help them both... I'm just hurting so fucking bad.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 17, 2021)

People constantly ignore me online. Of course not all the time, and I don't take being acknowledged for granted, but I get ignored so much that I can't help but feel isolated. 

This happens to me on instant messaging platforms on an incredibly frequent basis. It depresses the shit out of me. Yeah I know there are valid reasons to not respond to something, but is my luck really this bad? Is there something wrong with me? Am I boring? Why am I ignored 80% of the time? 

I even joined a mental health server to vent to someone about this, and my support ticket (made so I can talk to someone specifically) was closed without an explanation. 

Ignored again.

And again. 
And again. 
And again. 
And again. 

I want to scream.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 17, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Had to have my oldest cat put to sleep today, and it's fucking killing me! All was fine, until the night on my birthday was when he started to go down hill, but he was fine a few hours before, he was eating, he was purring, just being himself, but around 10PM or so, he started to act strange, so the vet kept him over night and they said for 19, he was in good health, he had a good heart, kidneys and the like, but when we got him home, he was just not himself, at all.
> 
> He wouldn't eat or anything, he'd purr, but that was it. So he had to be put down today, and I'm so heart broken, that I wish I could of done SOMETHING, ANYTHING for him! We lost his brother when they were both 8, and Baby was a nervous cat, as he and his brother were badly ill-treated by an asshole, but we adopted them and all was fine, but I believe because Sidney (or Sid we would call him) may of had some fear of water, as he and Baby were tossed into a river in a bag, when they were young, which lead up to kindey issues for Sidney.
> 
> By Christmas they would of been 20 this year... I'm so broken inside, I can't stop crying, if I go by my Mom's room I break down, as he was always on her bed, just happy as anything, but looking into her room and seeing Baby no longer there seriously kills me more. Second oldest is 18, current one is about 10-11. baby is my avatar, he was such a beautiful boy, and I miss him so damn badly, I'd rather have a time machine and go back and find ways to help them both... I'm just hurting so fucking bad.


I know what it's like to lose a beloved cat. I'm very sorry. 
Cherish the time you had with him. 
You made him a very happy boy up to his final day.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 17, 2021)

It hurts so damn much, like when we were putting him into the carrier, the way he was looking at me even though he was blind, it was like to me, that I felt I had let him down.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 17, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> It hurts so damn much, like when we were putting him into the carrier, the way he was looking at me even though he was blind, it was like to me, that I felt I had let him down.


You didn't let him down.
I think he knew it was his time.

He was old and in pain, and you granted him a painless escape. 
You did the right thing. 
Don't blame yourself


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 17, 2021)

19 years is... a very good, long run.  They don't get that old without good care.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 17, 2021)

Chomby said:


> People constantly ignore me online. Of course not all the time, and I don't take being acknowledged for granted, but I get ignored so much that I can't help but feel isolated.
> 
> This happens to me on instant messaging platforms on an incredibly frequent basis. It depresses the shit out of me. Yeah I know there are valid reasons to not respond to something, but is my luck really this bad? Is there something wrong with me? Am I boring? Why am I ignored 80% of the time?
> 
> ...


To be fair, the quality of the discord server depends on the quality of its owner. So if you have someone (like a minor) trying to run a health server, it's probably not gonna end well. And of course, you wouldn't know that unless they told you. You're not crazy for feeling this way, but try not to overthink it. If you tried to book therapist in person and they didn't show, THEN you need to go and get some answers. XD

I personally don't have anything I feel is newsworthy so I tend to let people come to me if they want something nowadays. I don't watch or play anything that others seem to. Maybe some of the people you talk to are similar? 

Most of the people I have encountered online, throughout my whole life, are/were self centered. It had to be about what.they wanted to hear or they just didn't acknowledge you existed. Its sucky, but all we can do is keep looking.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 17, 2021)

My most oldest cat was 22, she was a ginger-tabby, and she lasted until she was 22. She would get called "Ginger Whinger" because it was all she would do, was whinge at everyone.

This humid air is suffocating, it's gross.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 17, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> It hurts so damn much, like when we were putting him into the carrier, the way he was looking at me even though he was blind, it was like to me, that I felt I had let him down.


I’m so sorry. Losing a beloved pet always sucks, and having to make the call to let them go is… one of those things that come with second-guessing yourself, a lot of the time. I certainly did/do about ragdoll’s sister, even though intellectually I know it was the right decision.

You gave him your love and did your best for him. That’s all any pet really asks from their humans.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

I hate being afraid of people


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 17, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I hate being afraid of people


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


>


Me when a stranger glares at me XD


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

Stranger: Hi, how are you?
Me:


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 17, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Me when a stranger glares at me XD





sleepy kitty said:


> Stranger: Hi, how are you?
> Me:
> View attachment 116436


 Dawwww! Maybe they just wanna pet you~ 8)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Dawwww! Maybe they just wanna pet you~ 8)


I mean as long as they say "pspspspsps" I'm down with that


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 17, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I mean as long as they say "pspspspsps" I'm down with that


What about-


----------



## Pogo (Jul 17, 2021)

Was about to snap a picture of a beetle on the floor and my dog swooped by snatched it up. :I


----------



## LameFox (Jul 17, 2021)

Chomby said:


> People constantly ignore me online. Of course not all the time, and I don't take being acknowledged for granted, but I get ignored so much that I can't help but feel isolated.
> 
> This happens to me on instant messaging platforms on an incredibly frequent basis. It depresses the shit out of me. Yeah I know there are valid reasons to not respond to something, but is my luck really this bad? Is there something wrong with me? Am I boring? Why am I ignored 80% of the time?
> 
> ...


I do get the sense that most highly visible servers—the ones you're most likely to find—tend to be very impersonal. Maybe it's the high turnover. Seems like you'd have to be there, actively, for ages before you even stand out enough for people to decide how they feel about you.

I wouldn't be surprised if that's why the population tends to be so young as well, as they've got the time and energy to throw into the void on the off chance something happens. Kinda like my agegroup did with chatrooms and free message boards in the early 2000s.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 18, 2021)

Just come across a cheeky cunt on Amino trying to pinch the sona of one of my favourite artists (TheRedGhost on the main site) 

Reported them to a mod I'm friendly with. The mods there overall don't have the best reputation, but he seems pretty good

Also DMed TRG to make sure she's aware that people are doing this


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 18, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Just come across a cheeky cunt on Amino trying to pinch the sona of one of my favourite artists (TheRedGhost on the main site)
> 
> Reported them to a mod I'm friendly with. The mods there overall don't have the best reputation, but he seems pretty good
> 
> Also DMed TRG to make sure she's aware that people are doing this


One of my friends has had their art stolen (and worse) and they wouldn't even really care if it weren't for these people scrubbing their signature from the work in question, but art thieves just have to go that extra mile on the asshole road.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 18, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> One of my friends has had their art stolen (and worse) and they wouldn't even really care if it weren't for these people scrubbing their signature from the work in question, but art thieves just have to go that extra mile on the asshole road.


This person actually credited them, but I thought I'd inform the artist out of respect for them. Personally I wouldn't want to set a precedent of apathy towards these things


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 18, 2021)

(I should note the post in question was phrased as if they'd adopted the character. Which one look at the artist's FA will show is complete bs - she's the artist's main sona and is NFS)


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 18, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> (I should note the post in question was phrased as if they'd adopted the character. Which one look at the artist's FA will show is complete bs - she's the artist's main sona and is NFS)


yeah lying about that kind of thing is just a shitheel move


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 18, 2021)

Just noticed I put my pants on backwards.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Just noticed I put my pants on backwards.


Last time I did something like that I told myself that anyone who noticed thought it was a weird fashion statement


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Just noticed I put my pants on backwards.


The number of times I've done that with underwear is high enough that I worry about my mental state tbh


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 18, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> The number of times I've done that with underwear is high enough that I worry about my mental state tbh


To be fair, boxer shorts probably don't feel much different in reverse. XD


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> To be fair, boxer shorts probably don't feel much different in reverse. XD


Apparently neither do boxer briefs until you need to go to the bathroom


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2021)

Just another rubbish day.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 18, 2021)

Sometimes I wish I could take a sledge hammer to the next person I see who belittles someone for drawing a certain way or acting a certain way etc by calling them a child or a 12 year old. I'm really starting to get offended by those kind of comments.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm getting pretty bad anxiety at the moment. There are workmen at the house and I'm getting worried about the rona, and I just made a huge fool of myself in front of everyone, getting all hysterical about it


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 18, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> I'm getting pretty bad anxiety at the moment. There are workmen at the house and I'm getting worried about the rona, and I just made a huge fool of myself in front of everyone, getting all hysterical about it


I can relate. But I don't think you've made a fool of yourself. It's normal to be worried about coronavirus. I'm worried about it too.

I can't say for certain that the workmen don't have the virus, but I will say that if you keep your distance, it's unlikely it will be passed on to you. Doubly so if they're wearing masks.

Don't be afraid to express your concerns. Don't beat yourself up, either.
You should see me when I'm worried about sepsis. I get hysterical over that every...few hours, these days? But soon, that'll be taken care of.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 18, 2021)

KD142000 said:


> I can relate. But I don't think you've made a fool of yourself. It's normal to be worried about coronavirus. I'm worried about it too.
> 
> I can't say for certain that the workmen don't have the virus, but I will say that if you keep your distance, it's unlikely it will be passed on to you. Doubly so if they're wearing masks.
> 
> ...



Aww, thanks buddy! *huggles tight*
Yeah, I know that's the case, and they are indeed wearing masks. 

Yeah, anxiety really makes us act in odd ways. Oof, sorry that you have to deal with that, man. If you ever need someone to reach out to, I'm all ears (well, ears and a fluffy tail )

We're gonna get through this!


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 19, 2021)

It's too fucking hot, and Windows 10 truly sucks!

Had to restart all because one of the svchost.EXE had crashed my audiodg.EXE killing my audio, but after I restarted it, IT DID IT AGAIN!

So now I got audio again. Fuck you, Windows 10! Go die in this heatwave!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)

It's way too damn muggy outside


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 19, 2021)

It's frustrating having my nose invaded by random smells without being able to tell what's real and what's covid leftovers


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2021)

i am really unsure if i will be around in a few weeks, things are reaching a boiling point


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 19, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i am really unsure if i will be around in a few weeks, things are reaching a boiling point


Whats wrong?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Whats wrong?


family stuff... same story, same topic


----------



## Rimna (Jul 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Why am I so nervous for a job interview aaayyyyyyyyy
> I want to start a new job but I'm getting anxiety for the interview. Why am I like this



Forgot to update:

They wanted to hire me - said I was excellent. However, I had to turn it down because taking the job meant giving up my classes, which I wouldn't do unless my life depends on it.

Oh well. The search continues.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Forgot to update:
> 
> They wanted to hire me - said I was excellent. However, I had to turn it down because taking the job meant giving up my classes, which I wouldn't do unless my life depends on it.
> 
> Oh well. The search continues.


Maaan, that sucks for you, dude. Wish you good luck with the search.

Them saying you were excellent is something you should take with you as a compliment.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Maaan, that sucks for you, dude. Wish you good luck with the search.
> 
> Them saying you were excellent is something you should take with you as a compliment.
> View attachment 116644



Aye, it gave me a good confidence boost after failing so many other interviews before. Said if I changed my mind, I can give them a call and I'll start right away.

It's just that I really, really have to learn German and I need those classes, can't afford to skip a single one. Current job allows me to attend them.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 20, 2021)

X_X;

This heatwave is getting too much! I can't sleep, hell even having a nice shower before bed isn't working either. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 20, 2021)

Ow. The cat was being a butt and messing with cables, so I went to move her, which involved lifting her over me where I was lounging on the couch to my other side. As I was lifting her, she kicked out, and caught me _*straight in the eye*_ with one of her back feet. Total accident, not her fault, but damn, that hurt. Like… it was probably two hours ago or more at this point, and it’s still painful.

Of all the stupid…


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 20, 2021)

I think I've finally started to go insane... Went to the bathroom to trim my hair slightly to tackle the heat, but instead I ended up shaving it almost near my sclap! I think with all the hassle with COVID, the heat and the loss of my furbaby, I think I've finally snapped inside... I don't know what to do now...

I'm already on Sertraline, 150mg for a few years now, but it only slightly helps me sleep, that's about it. I feel like I'm going crazy...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 20, 2021)

Punji said:


> My hair has been in my face and eyes so much today I feel like I'm a model in a shampoo commercial.


Mine was up until about 5pm yesterday. I could pass a military inspection with this haircut. #4 guide on the sides, tapered down, top was cut to blend with the sides. Takes two minutes to wash and condition (dry hair) my 'doo now.

My "Covid-doo" was a foot-long ponytail mop of hair that took all day to wash, condition and comb out. Still looking for a good manly leave-in conditioner.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2021)

Punji said:


> My hair has been in my face and eyes so much today I feel like I'm a model in a shampoo commercial.


You're a model in my heart though. UwU


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 20, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Mine was up until about 5pm yesterday. I could pass a military inspection with this haircut. #4 guide on the sides, tapered down, top was cut to blend with the sides. Takes two minutes to wash and condition (dry hair) my 'doo now.
> 
> My "Covid-doo" was a foot-long ponytail mop of hair that took all day to wash, condition and comb out. Still looking for a good manly leave-in conditioner.


I just opted to go from fauxhawk to full mohawk, simpler to maintain and easier to wear earloop masks with.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 20, 2021)

Doctor's office never told me that they stopped doing telehealth, so I missed my appointment!


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 20, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Doctor's office never told me that they stopped doing telehealth, so I missed my appointment!


The shifts from office to telework to whatever have amplified extant issues with communication and such so badly that it might take years to recover if it ever happens.  I've already had a pharmacy drop the ball multiple times on antibiotic prescriptions for pets and one of those instances may have cost one of those pets their life.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 20, 2021)

Finally had rain and a thunderstorm, but I don't mind when it rains, but it makes the humdity 1000% more disgusting! I hate it!


----------



## Punji (Jul 20, 2021)

Shut the cinnamon toast fuck up Wayne.

Man my "coworkers" are annoying, all they ever do is get in my way and make a lot of noise.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 21, 2021)

Of course, my audio crashes AGAIN! Seriously getting tired of this shit.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 21, 2021)

My (clinically diagnosed) OCD is giving me pure hell again  It's always when I should be focusing on important work, ugh.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 21, 2021)

Now I have no audio! I fucking HATE Windows 10!!! I just want to curl up and cry, I've had nothing but a shitty week.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

£10 to get to the next town over 

I've gotten too used to the bus prices in Liverpool. Forgot how ridiculous they could be in Rural Scotland.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> £10 to get to the next town over
> 
> I've gotten too used to the bus prices in Liverpool. Forgot how ridiculous they could be in Rural Scotland.


Rip off.

Found a System Restore point on the 14th, so I'll see if that fixes this stupid audio bullshit. So hate this OS, I want it to have a neck so I can strangle it with my paws. Fuck you Microsoft, your OS is a failure.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Rip off.
> 
> Found a System Restore point on the 14th, so I'll see if that fixes this stupid audio bullshit. So hate this OS, I want it to have a neck so I can strangle it with my paws. Fuck you Microsoft, your OS is a failure.


I'm dreading the next Windows release at this point.  Already have my system set up to dualboot with a Linux distro, but if the next Windows turns out to be a complete piece of shit I'll have to make some potentially interesting decisions there.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2021)

Punji said:


> Shut the cinnamon toast fuck up Wayne.
> 
> Man my "coworkers" are annoying, all they ever do is get in my way and make a lot of noise.


...am I getting in the way, honey? :<

*gets more in the way*
...Oops? :3


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Biggest asswipe at my current job is back on today, can't wait to see how he tries to make me feel like shit today


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

My stomach hates me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 21, 2021)

I don't understand why some people don't want to date psychopaths, the majority of psychopaths are never going to offend and they merely have a neurodivergence that society should stop considering as a "mental" "illness". I personally see a lot more toxic behavior from so-called normal people.
Not to mention it's like literally used as an insult, which explains why some psychopaths snap and hurt people. They're just oppressed and misunderstood.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I'm dreading the next Windows release at this point.  Already have my system set up to dualboot with a Linux distro, but if the next Windows turns out to be a complete piece of shit I'll have to make some potentially interesting decisions there.



Ugh, almost 4 hours of waiting, my audio's back. If they even dare to try force my system to upgrade, I will NOT be amused. With all the shit with 10, I know my rig would get super pissed off with 11.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I don't understand why some people don't want to date psychopaths, the majority of psychopaths are never going to offend and they merely have a neurodivergence that society should stop considering as a "mental" "illness". I personally see a lot more toxic behavior from so-called normal people.
> Not to mention it's like literally used as an insult, which explains why some psychopaths snap and hurt people. They're just oppressed and misunderstood.


I can't tell if this is a piss take or not but I'll bite.  People don't like baggage.  They will tell you they can handle it sometimes but they'll change their tune the moment it suits them to do so.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I can't tell if this is a piss take or not but I'll bite.  People don't like baggage.  They will tell you they can handle it sometimes but they'll change their tune the moment it suits them to do so.


That is true


----------



## LameFox (Jul 21, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I don't understand why some people don't want to date psychopaths, the majority of psychopaths are never going to offend and they merely have a neurodivergence that society should stop considering as a "mental" "illness". I personally see a lot more toxic behavior from so-called normal people.
> Not to mention it's like literally used as an insult, which explains why some psychopaths snap and hurt people. They're just oppressed and misunderstood.


I realize this is probably meant to be a clever criticism of something or other, but I'd say the lack of empathy and concern for others makes forming a relationship with a psychopath singularly pointless in a way few other disorders can compete with.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 21, 2021)

LameFox said:


> I realize this is probably meant to be a clever criticism of something or other, but I'd say the lack of empathy and concern for others makes forming a relationship with a psychopath singularly pointless in a way few other disorders can compete with.


Maybe society is brainwashing you into thinking that, it's not like a lot of things we thought were a lot more obvious than that didn't turn out on their heads


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 21, 2021)

woof still no has jerb


----------



## LameFox (Jul 21, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Maybe society is brainwashing you into thinking that, it's not like a lot of things we thought were a lot more obvious than that didn't turn out on their heads


Is there some social pressure not to date psychopaths that I'm not aware of? I'd be surprised if trying it got you much besides some concern from friends and family tbh. Doesn't really strike me as a reason to suspect 'brainwashing'.

In this case my reasoning is simply that I want a relationship to be a two-way thing and someone who appears incapable of caring for others naturally makes a poor candidate for that. There are plenty of other problems that can make someone hard to be around, but not many inherently defeat the purpose.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 21, 2021)

LameFox said:


> Is there some social pressure not to date psychopaths that I'm not aware of? I'd be surprised if trying it got you much besides some concern from friends and family tbh. Doesn't really strike me as a reason to suspect 'brainwashing'.
> 
> In this case my reasoning is simply that I want a relationship to be a two-way thing and someone who appears incapable of caring for others naturally makes a poor candidate for that. There are plenty of other problems that can make someone hard to be around, but not many inherently defeat the purpose.


Excuse me, I know from reknown academics that pop culture insidiously shapes how you think, and for sure movies talk a lot about disabled people in a very derogatory way, insisting that all they want is to bash you in the head with an axe because your business card looks better than theirs.


----------



## LameFox (Jul 21, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Excuse me, I know from reknown academics that pop culture insidiously shapes how you think, and for sure movies talk a lot about disabled people in a very derogatory way, insisting that all they want is to bash you in the head with an axe because your business card looks better than theirs.


Wasn't he implied to have hallucinated that entire episode?

Anyway, if you want to date a psychopath for some reason I won't try to change your mind. After all, what's the worst that could happen (to me).


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Theeeere it is.  Ask a question about the floor burnisher, he says "go ask your boss I'm not paid to train you".

That's it, asshole, it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)

I did laundry earlier, and checked the dryer, only to find the clothes were still wet, so I have to start it again

I am absolutely livid


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 21, 2021)

So I ordered a large plushie almost a month ago on Nin-nin game. She was SUPPOSED to come within 4-5 days from order, but alas she has not. Instead, today I get an email from them saying that she is “too large” (2.9 lbs or 1.33kg) and request an additional $42 shipping.

Bitch please how hard can it be to ship a soft thic girl overseas??? And apparently I’ve heard stories of them doing shady stuff and outright scamming people.

Anyways, I bit the bullet and took their word for it since I paid them the first time. But they better not pull that shit off again or they’ll get the best of me…


----------



## Lenago (Jul 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I did laundry earlier, and checked the dryer, only to find the clothes were still wet, so I have to start it again
> 
> I am absolutely livid


You could say your laundry plans are now "washed up".....sorry, its stronger then me at times


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I did laundry earlier, and checked the dryer, only to find the clothes were still wet, so I have to start it again
> 
> I am absolutely livid


Check lint trap and exhaust.  If you're trying to dry things like denim or terry cloth, do them in a separate load and anticipate longer dry times.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Theeeere it is.  Ask a question about the floor burnisher, he says "go ask your boss I'm not paid to train you".
> 
> That's it, asshole, it's on like Donkey Kong.


They don't pay you to be a fucking cunt either, pal!!!

I don't know why so many people think they need to take their problems out on people at work.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> They don't pay you to be a fucking cunt either, pal!!!
> 
> I don't know why so many people think they need to take their problems out on people at work.


Dunno but he opens his yap at me like that again he'll have it wired shut for a month.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 21, 2021)

Jeez, this dude really sounds like a Grade-A Thundercunt. Big time.

Humidity sticks to the air like a bloody bad smell. I can't wait for the Fall to come, fuck the Summer.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

And I've got a sunburn going.  That'll teach me to forget sunscreen.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> And I've got a sunburn going.  That'll teach me to forget sunscreen.


Same bro


----------



## Regret (Jul 21, 2021)

Gets an email from work tonight stating that we need you to come in tomorrow at 8am.

Cool.  Thanks for giving me the heads up on that one.  Wasn't sudden or anything.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

Regret said:


> Gets an email from work tonight stating that we need you to come in tomorrow at 8am.
> 
> Cool.  Thanks for giving me the heads up on that one.  Wasn't sudden or anything.


Tell them you're busy
Or just pretend you never saw it XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2021)

Fuck you whomever keeps filling the soap dispenser with water. Just replace the damn thing! 

Even with the supervisor retiring, I don't think it's going to get any better. The store had issues before I got here. Her daughter is taking her place. I already overheard that people might even be making it so that nobody asks anyone else to do anything, meaning, If someone doesn't 'feel like cleaning' then they can't be forced to. I have already spoken with the owners so I'm gonna abuse the hell out of it just to prove a point if I have to. 

One claimed they're too old to be doing it (cleaning, being on cash, talking to customers, she doesn't want to do her entire job). Then they said the students should have it easy because they're just kids. 

So just all me then? Squished right in the middle? Fuck that and fuck this ridiculousness. I hope they're just making face until their mom moves away.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 22, 2021)

welcome back to complaining about summer, featuring @Khione Frostfang and occasional me


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 22, 2021)

Tired of this utter horseshit


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 22, 2021)

Heatwave... too much... Can't stand it, much longer... Fuck it.


----------



## Regret (Jul 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Tell them you're busy
> Or just pretend you never saw it XD



A little late for that now, but on a postive note I now have a shorter Friday and thus a longer weekend.

Plus, I gotta get that $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2021)

So... when I filed my taxes for 2020, I remember telling the filer to e-file the state taxes when they asked me how I wanted to handle that.  There's paperwork proving this, and I was under the impression that this would be taken care of.

Federal taxes came out fairly quickly.  But I noticed the state tax money didn't come out of my account at any point.  So I held it there, as if it didn't exist.

Several months pass.

I have JUST received a bill from the state saying I never paid the state tax.  Somehow, I saw this coming.  The amount is actually accurate to what the tax filer told me... well, aside from the interest and penalties involved, which wouldn't have been the case if things were ACTUALLY HANDLED RIGHT.

I'm not as mad as I should be because (a) I held on to the money like a sensible person and (b) the penalties and interest are extremely tiny given my income.  I've gone and dealt with this already using the state's site, I have the confirmation receipt printed out, and if the money doesn't come out of the account in 7-10 business days we're going to have MAJOR problems.

I'm not sure if the process screwed up or if I wasn't clear enough to the guy the first time, or if I was lied to. It is likely that I will find someone else next year or maybe even resort to one of those places like TurboTax - or even better, learn the system and file them myself unassisted - as I learned I can't actually deduct all that much from my taxes anyway.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 22, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So... when I filed my taxes for 2020, I remember telling the filer to e-file the state taxes when they asked me how I wanted to handle that.  There's paperwork proving this, and I was under the impression that this would be taken care of.
> 
> Federal taxes came out fairly quickly.  But I noticed the state tax money didn't come out of my account at any point.  So I held it there, as if it didn't exist.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me in 2016.  I brought in all relevant forms, I know because they were in the damn envelope.  State audits me 4 years after the fact and wants money plus penalties because the forms weren't filed properly.  I try to explain the situation.  They don't care.  I call the tax prep service.  Their guarantee lapsed for 2016 filings.  I appeal to the state to have them waive the penalties.  They deny the appeal.  "Interest is not a penalty".  The fucking hell it isn't.

This is why I don't use that service to file anymore, and it's why government workers are soulless, inhuman pieces of fucking shit.  Thanks to loopholes, shelters, etc. I'll end up paying more to the government than people with net worth orders of magnitude higher than my own.  This is acceptable to them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 23, 2021)

I get asked when I'm getting vaccinated; given that everybody tells me that this one made them feel like shit, I've got to postpone : I can't afford to feel like shit right now, I need to work at full capacity. So it'll have to wait, and hopefully until then this thing will have been properly tested and/or politicians will have changed their minds again.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 23, 2021)

It's random, some people have had side-effects, some haven't. I did, but that was just me.

Fuck Resident Evil 0, it's driving me BATSHIT CRAZY! I finished all my achievements on RE2 Remake, but the last time I played 0 was when I had a fucking Gamecube, a real one, the same one I got on my 16th birthday. That's going back YEARS ago when I played RE0. I GIVE UP! I just can't remember anything. *Cries*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 23, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> It's random, some people have had side-effects, some haven't. I did, but that was just me.
> 
> Fuck Resident Evil 0, it's driving me BATSHIT CRAZY! I finished all my achievements on RE2 Remake, but the last time I played 0 was when I had a fucking Gamecube, a real one, the same one I got on my 16th birthday. That's going back YEARS ago when I played RE0. I GIVE UP! I just can't remember anything. *Cries*


Yeah my arm felt a little weird for a couple days, but otherwise I was fine. One of my friends had a headache too, and one was completely out of it for a couple days. 

My mum thinks it might be psychological to some extent. Like anyone we've known who's had shit they need doing just hasn't had issues.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 23, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yeah my arm felt a little weird for a couple days, but otherwise I was fine. One of my friends had a headache too, and one was completely out of it for a couple days.
> 
> My mum thinks it might be psychological to some extent. Like anyone we've known who's had shit they need doing just hasn't had issues.


I doubt it.  The first Pfizer shot made my arm sore, the second made me feel like I had been run over with a car.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2021)

My arm was very soar too, and I felt tired, fatigued, and pretty much what you'd expect from a small dose of corona. 

It went away after a while, and I'm glad.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yeah my arm felt a little weird for a couple days, but otherwise I was fine. One of my friends had a headache too, and one was completely out of it for a couple days.
> 
> My mum thinks it might be psychological to some extent. Like anyone we've known who's had shit they need doing just hasn't had issues.


My mom was affected but her bf wasn't. Lots of people here where I work needed the day off to recover. 

A part of me thinks I already contracted covid before it was 'mainstream' (felt like I was gonna die in my sleep and lost smell and taste) but I'll still plan on getting vaccinated when they've had adequate time for testing.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 23, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I doubt it.  The first Pfizer shot made my arm sore, the second made me feel like I had been run over with a car.


Ouch
Got my second one in about a month, a week before my birthday.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 23, 2021)

I had my first shot of the Pfizer vaccine late June; am up for my second shot in just under 2 weeks now. I've previously gotten stupidly sick from at least one vaccine (I was bedridden for like three days after getting my swine flu shot), but the only side effects I noticed was my arm being sore and developing a weird-ass hard/hot area under the skin around the vaccination site. (Of course my butthead muttcat decided he needed to headbutt me_ square on the bandaid_ the evening after I got my shot, so that was fun.) We're going to be stocking up on super-simple foods before getting our second shot so we don't need to cook if we don't feel well, but all told it's not like getting vaccinated is only about me. 

This article came across my Twitter feed the other day and I think it says a lot about how most people relate to the vaccine when they think COVID is something that happens to others, versus when they're seeing it happen to themselves or their immediate family. 



TyraWadman said:


> A part of me thinks I already contracted covid before it was 'mainstream' (felt like I was gonna die in my sleep and lost smell and taste) but I'll still plan on getting vaccinated when they've had adequate time for testing.


Given the Delta strain wouldn't have been around then, especially, better be safe than sorry and get the shot. Boyfriend thinks I might have had it back when they weren't testing here unless you were hospitalized, because I was hella sick for a while, but I can also get hella sick with regular colds, so *shrug.* Didn't get around to doing an antibody test before getting my first shot, so no knowing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2021)

I didn't notice anything after the first injection, but experienced mild symptoms after the second injection. 

It didn't stop me working-out or going on my runs, to put the symptoms in context.



The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 116842
> welcome back to complaining about summer, featuring @Khione Frostfang and occasional me



Am half Scottish and can confirm this.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 24, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I just opted to go from fauxhawk to full mohawk, simpler to maintain and easier to wear earloop masks with.


When I was being PCS'd out of the Air Force, I had to have my base commander sign some things for me. When I went into his office, he said I needed a haircut. Okay, it was a bit long but hey, I was going to be a Civvie in two days. He said, I would get a haircut, he didn't care if I got a Mohawk, I would get my hair cut. Went to the barber shop, asked for a Mohawk. Barber asks if I'm getting out. yeah. Colonel Davis was not amused but he did say he would have to stop saying he didn't care If someone got a Mohawk. Wore that for almost a year, I guess.


O.D.D. said:


> I'm dreading the next Windows release at this point.  Already have my system set up to dualboot with a Linux distro, but if the next Windows turns out to be a complete piece of shit I'll have to make some potentially interesting decisions there.


I'm sticking with Win 10 for now. I don't have Secure Boot or UEFI. Micro$oft will support Win 10 until 2025, then I go to some flavor of Linux for good. I am so over Windows, just when they get it sort of right, they eff up the OS again.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 24, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I'm sticking with Win 10 for now. I don't have Secure Boot or UEFI. Micro$oft will support Win 10 until 2025, then I go to some flavor of Linux for good. I am so over Windows, just when they get it sort of right, they eff up the OS again.



I believe they make it their job to be complete dickheads, like seriously, nearly 40 years since DOS, have they learned anything? Nope. They never will. Windows 10 is nothing more than a sack of shit, that has more fucking holes in it than Swiss cheese. I LOVE Linux, but it hates games so that's a no-go for me.

If I could have 7 I would, I love Windows 7 barely any issues with it. All they care about is money.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 24, 2021)

*Venting bc there's some furs on this forum who honestly need to learn consent before even attempting to speak to people.
Smh.*

_Just had the most uncomfortable interaction ever, and I don't quite know how to deal with it without sounding rude._


----------



## zandelux (Jul 24, 2021)

AkatsuriTaro said:


> *Venting bc there's some furs on this forum who honestly need to learn consent before even attempting to speak to people.
> Smh.*
> 
> _Just had the most uncomfortable interaction ever, and I don't quite know how to deal with it without sounding rude._


I think if you explain what happened without naming names, it's fine. I think lots of people honestly don't know what constitutes inappropriate behavior, so maybe someone will learn something.

On the flipside, if you'll allow me to vent, it really irritates me when people take a person's awkwardness and just use it to talk shit about them behind their back. I have a diverse group of friends, and we just had an outing tonight that brought a lot of them together for the first time. One of my friends is on the autism spectrum, and he said something not even that bad, maybe borderline inappropriate. Another friend mentioned it to a group of us after the spectrum friend had left, and I was so angry about it. The way he said it:

"[spectrum friend] is so creepy! He asked me about X, and I responded Y, and then he said Z! Can you believe it?"

Why did he (neurotypical friend) have to talk about it that way? If you really care, bring it up to spectrum guy privately, or at least tell someone who is closer to him so that person could pass on the information. Otherwise you're just being a gossipy little shit. The worst part is that neurotypical friend knows that spectrum friend is on the spectrum, so I would hope that would factor into his thinking.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 24, 2021)

zandelux said:


> I think if you explain what happened without naming names, it's fine. I think lots of people honestly don't know what constitutes inappropriate behavior, so maybe someone will learn something.


To clarify at least this part; This person had messaged me, and after "showing respect" by "bowing", he immediately jumped into a NSFW roleplay without even asking me first. Mind you, I'm pretty open to roleplays, I just require consent before doing so.-



As for your story, I recently watched a Chicago Med episode that pertained to a similar situation, and not /all/ people are very knowledgable in how spectral-autistic people react to certain situations. I, myself, have been in a very dangerous situation involved with an autistic individual, and being as young as I was when it happened, I didn't know how to react, or what to say per se, so it was hard to not only deal with the individual when they felt down, but it was also hard to communicate clearly with them.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2021)

AkatsuriTaro said:


> To clarify at least this part; This person had messaged me, and after "showing respect" by "bowing", he immediately jumped into a NSFW roleplay without even asking me first. Mind you, I'm pretty open to roleplays, I just require consent before doing so.-


Another case of "I wish we had a facepalm emoji reaction".  That is VERY much a boundary violation on that fur's part, and an especially critical one given the ages of some of our members.




zandelux said:


> On the flipside, if you'll allow me to vent, it really irritates me when people take a person's awkwardness and just use it to talk shit about them behind their back. I have a diverse group of friends, and we just had an outing tonight that brought a lot of them together for the first time. One of my friends is on the autism spectrum, and he said something not even that bad, maybe borderline inappropriate. Another friend mentioned it to a group of us after the spectrum friend had left, and I was so angry about it. The way he said it:
> 
> "[spectrum friend] is so creepy! He asked me about X, and I responded Y, and then he said Z! Can you believe it?"
> 
> Why did he (neurotypical friend) have to talk about it that way? If you really care, bring it up to spectrum guy privately, or at least tell someone who is closer to him so that person could pass on the information. Otherwise you're just being a gossipy little shit. The worst part is that neurotypical friend knows that spectrum friend is on the spectrum, so I would hope that would factor into his thinking.


You'd hope.

I don't want to bring in too much from the activist types on the autism spectrum, but this comes off as one of those "double empathy" things they describe: the autistic person said something maybe slightly out of line, not knowing how to respect the neurotypical's boundaries, and the neurotypical used a method of venting that was out of line, not being aware of the autistic person's feelings and mindset.

I say it like this, because I REALLY hope this isn't just a case of "the neurotypical is willing to exercise social power over the autistic person".

----------

So, I usually don't do videogame-related rants here, especially when there's already a thread for the videogame in question over on the PC forum.  But one of them has a player-run site where you can put arrangements to buy or sell in-game items for in-game currency.

I put a large number of orders on said site yesterday, trying to get my hands on a backlog of relatively cheap but otherwise unavailable items I missed over two years of not playing said game.

I got swarmed for THREE.  WHOLE.  HOURS. with buy and sell offers.  I really overestimated my capability to handle that sort of thing.  (And I'm still not quite done as the game puts a cap on number of trades per day, but the worst is definitely over.)


While the trading was reputable, I noticed a couple players telling me I could have paid less or sold for more on some items.

Here's the thing, and actually the reason why I'm even bringing up the rant here in the first place: I put those prices as a "priced to move" kind of situation because I know my own neurology at least a little.

There's a REASON I don't own or manage a business with the kind of relative money sense I have (besides distance from possible customers), and it's because I've learned over the years that I do not have the capacity for impulse control.  It's one of those "executive function" issues that never clicks, and the best way I can describe its real-world effect is "when I have to wait for something, especially when I was told I wouldn't have to wait, all my nerves start firing off".

Where it manifests in an in-game market is taking the first offer that sounds reasonably close and not looking back, not even caring that the player could turn around and resell it at a profit of their own.  As far as real-world applications?  I know very well I have no capacity to haggle (heaven forbid I wind up in the part of the real world where haggling is the norm!) and I know I'm at huge risk of financial exploitation.  (My counter to the "financial exploitation" bit is "some services are worth WAY more to me than they are to you - if the exploiter is actually doing their job it's worth the cost.  If you're that worried about me getting exploited, actively find someone who won't exploit and get them involved".)

It's sacrificing the "cheap" of the so-called Iron Triangle of "fast", "cheap", and "good".  ("Good" in the case of an in-game market with what are essentially 100% standardized products amounts to "reputable sellers".)

While I'm on this, I notice my family has a lot of tendency to sacrifice "fast" in that triangle.  They're perfectly content on waiting a VERY long time for the exact thing they want.  So this willingness to sacrifice "cheap" instead is also a slight bit of rebellion against my family's ways.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 24, 2021)

I've had times like that, Akatsuri, it's really annoying.

Completely forgot what the fuck I was going to post. Bollocks!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 24, 2021)

If you don't communicate how will the other person know what you are thinking/feeling? 

For all they know everything is fine. Being Autistic could quite easily mean that one's understanding of personal boundaries is completely different. It's important to have a conversation about it with them on the topic if your boundaries have been violated.

"This is uncomfortable to me, so can you please stop doing this one particular thing? It would be greatly appreciated". As an example of how one can put it. No need to overcomplicate things. The simpler the better.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 24, 2021)

Now I remember, it's bloody YouTube! Like, WHAT IN THE ACTUAL HELL ARE THEY DOING?!

What the hell happened to "free speech", and other shit? I used to love watching a fuck ton of stuff on YouTube, without having to worry about "censorship" or any of that horseshit. I hear Twitch is just as bad! What fucking world are we living in? I miss the old YouTube, none of this PC bullshit, nor "censorship" or anything else! This is YOUTUBE, not YOUTUBE KIDS!

Why are they trying to turn YT into another YT for crotch goblins? Last time I checked, YouTube, Xbox Live, PlayStation Network and so on, wasn't a fucking babysitter. If you didn't want the crotch goblin you spawned, keep your legs closed, and wrap it up!

I'm so tired of having "parents" use their iPhones, iPads or other things as a "virutal babysitter" because they can't be bothered to fucking PARENT! It's what exactly the two Thundercunts in the apartment above me are like, they never wanted the damn kid, only for money gain, yes kids are used as cash cows here, and to get a new apartment because they got booted out of their last one for not paying rent.

He often shouts and screams at the kid, as for the girlfriend, I think she sits on her arse all day on her phone, because she doesn't want to raise the kid she had.

If I was told I was infertile, I'd be throwing a goddamn party. I have a contraception coil inside me that prevents crotch goblins and also stops my out of control, 6 full months of non-stop periods (long story), which stopped since I had it put in, as it's due for replacement in 2025 I think or sooner, I can't remember, but I'd never have any because I hate kids and I have way too much wrong with me, to inflict that on another being. I'm not that selfish.

If any baby-brained fuckwit ever tells me I "have" to "reproduce" because I'm a female, I will tell them to stick their baby feving loving arses to FUCK OFF. It's a CHOICE, NOT a requirement! There's PLENTY out there to be adopted! I won't, because I don't like them and I have too many issues with my mental health. I mean c'mon, since the 1940s to the 1960s which I was told was when shit changed for the worst, where now nobody actually parents, and doesn't set bounderies nor use discipline. They'd get away with fucking murder! Hell, half these little shits don't even have manners.

People years ago managed to raise decent people, and there was no iPads or phones back then! Shit, we didn't have a PC until I was 9! I mostly played consoles, but still, I was born to game. But seriously, people having to "hide" anything that's "too scary" for hellspawns, don't. I played Resident Evil 1 when I was 8, I played Resident Evil 2 when I was 10 and I played Silent Hill when I was 11. Only reason I ended up with issues with Silent Hill 1 is because the NTSC-J nd PAL versions had censorship in place, which played with my broken mind for years.

But, I overcame my fear. If people aren't exposed to what's scary, how the hell can they deal with the real world? I've SEEN two pepole die in front of my very eyes, and even though it really sent my depression further into a black pit, I clawed my way back out. I have some good days, some shit days, but it's made me a stronger person for it. When shit goes wrong, I'm like "meh", because I'm so laid back now, because of the shit I went through and it has made me a stronger person even if I don't feel like it most days, but I'm still here, and alive.

I got loads of scars that I wear as trophies, because I'm still ALIVE. I'm a bit batshit crazy, but I've always been that way. I'm the nicest person you can meet, piss me off then you'll know another side to me. I do believe I do have a split personaility disorder, but reason I never told anyone is because I don't want that cruel side to me to be seen, at all.

I do have a short temper, made so much worse when it's hot as hell, but any other time, I'm just laid back. Like, my parents had it really shitty, as my late Dad have to quit working, just a week after my late brother was born, in 1980 due to medical grounds, so he raised my brother while my Mom worked, in which I came along 8 years later by chance, as my Mother was told she'd never have anymore children after my brother was born, yet I arrived in 1988.

My Dad would raise us both, when my Mom would work, as she had to look after her eldery Mother after my Grandfather died I think it was cancer, so she had to do all that, while working and taking care of us, which my Mom did miss 15 years of my life because of it, but still. She managed. She's survived 6 heart attacks, which it was down to stress that finally caught up with her, but she did everything she could for me and my brother, and my Dad when he started to go downhill, then the NHS ends up fucking killing him almost 3 years ago this year.

All I'm saying is, we need to stop giving snowflakes and the PC Thundercunts more ways to fuck up everything. If they don't like something because it "offends" them, look away, close your windows, turn a page, turn off the TV or radio and get on with fucking life, stop dragging everyone else down because they don't think like you do.

I will never "bow down" to these fuckers, I'm always blunt, always to the point, and I refuse to "change" my ways. I do have no fliter, but only off you piss me off then you'll get it, but seriously. What the hell happened to pepole? What the fuck happened to turn people into such pussies? What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger. I have shit mental health because I've had depression since childhood, but, I'm still fighting it to this day, but I'm still alive. Some days of certain months I do slip slightly, but once the day has ended, I slowly claw myself back to where I was before.

Don't let fear control you, don't let fear get the better of you. You can fight. You are strong. Be yourself, not what someone else things you "should" be. I've worn a mask for almost my whole life, to be somebody I wasn't, to change who I wasn't, yet as I got older, I would question myself as to why I'm not being who I actually am, to which when I finally came out as lesbian, I felt the chains and shackles of shame break away from me, I became free, the mask I had worn for so long was now broken.

If people can't accept you for who you are, fuck 'em. Let them go sit in a corner and cry me a fucking river, I will not allow people to change me, I will not change who I am and what I am. Some peopel are stuck in the Stone Age, not your problem, but theirs. Grow and become stronger!

Be who you are, if people don't like it: Then go fuck right on OFF, bitches!

Ah, apologies for the long post, all this has been building up for ages, and really needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 24, 2021)

Jesus, this bloody heat.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 24, 2021)

It's mostly cloudy/humid here. And I hope it DOES fuck off.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 24, 2021)

People randomly telling me they take exception to something I said, and they don't get that they have more to lose than I do if they start burning bridges. Shit won't change my mind.

Also I've been reading the Godfather and start talking like a mobster


----------



## zandelux (Jul 24, 2021)

@Khione Frostfang , are you a redditor? Because there's a subreddit you should check out (r/childfree) if you don't know about it already.

Just to be clear, I'm not suggesting that you need to post there instead of here. If anything I like hearing rants like yours. But I'm subbed to r/childfree and "crotch goblin" is a pretty common phrase they use. I think it's hilarious, and it cleanses my palate after interacting with my baby-crazy family.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 24, 2021)

Haha, I'm not but I do listen to YouTubers who do Reddit stories.

I really want to stab the fuck out of RE 6. The mechanics in the game are fucking useless. The bot doesn't help if I'm grabbed or being bitten to death, doesn't shoot back, just stands there just watching.... LIKE HELP ME HERE!

 Seriously Capcom, after how RE4's ally mechanics were, I would of thought you fuckers would of polished it up a bit, not repeat the SAME shit from RE 4 and 5.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 24, 2021)

AkatsuriTaro said:


> To clarify at least this part; This person had messaged me, and after "showing respect" by "bowing", he immediately jumped into a NSFW roleplay without even asking me first. Mind you, I'm pretty open to roleplays, I just require consent before doing so.-
> 
> 
> 
> As for your story, I recently watched a Chicago Med episode that pertained to a similar situation, and not /all/ people are very knowledgable in how spectral-autistic people react to certain situations. I, myself, have been in a very dangerous situation involved with an autistic individual, and being as young as I was when it happened, I didn't know how to react, or what to say per se, so it was hard to not only deal with the individual when they felt down, but it was also hard to communicate clearly with them.


I don't ever consider that kind of behavior "excusable" to go into NSFW discussions with someone who hasn't shown any interest in talking about those things.  And I've seen some people make comments like "you should just block them."  That's borderline victim blaming.  It's not your fault that someone else can't have a conversation that doesn't involve their NSFW interests.

If someone sends you those kinds of messages, please go off on them.  Let them have it.  Tell them you don't want to talk to them about that stuff, it's weird and creepy.

I've seen too many friends in the fandom, especially women, try to be nice and polite because they feel sorry for the guy, they try to let him down easy.  One of them got stalked for years because the guy wouldn't take "no" for an answer, he still thought the two of them were great friends even after she told him she wasn't interested in talking to him or RPing with him.

Don't be that person, it doesn't work.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> I don't ever consider that kind of behavior "excusable" to go into NSFW discussions with someone who hasn't shown any interest in talking about those things.  And I've seen some people make comments like "you should just block them."  That's borderline victim blaming.  It's not your fault that someone else can't have a conversation that doesn't involve their NSFW interests.
> 
> If someone sends you those kinds of messages, please go off on them.  Let them have it.  Tell them you don't want to talk to them about that stuff, it's weird and creepy.
> 
> ...


Most of the fandom has no understanding of the terms "boundaries", "decorum" or "caution"


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 24, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Most of the fandom has no understanding of the terms "boundaries", "decorum" or "caution"


They absolutely don't, and it's the foundation for a whole group on Facebook, where people share screenshots of conversations, often involving furries, who don't get boundaries.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> And I've seen some people make comments like "you should just block them." That's borderline victim blaming.


Said advice is also, unfortunately, sometimes _actually the only thing you can do_ in a situation like this.

Your answer is unfortunately only half right.  "Letting them have it" will give you a chance to understand whether they can take a hint in the first place.  However, there are plenty of people in this world who can't take a hint no matter how much you spell it out to them.  You have to learn when to fold 'em with these people and outright prevent contact.

The real question is when they keep outright circumventing that (such as conning/coercing others into continuing it).  That one, I can't give you advice - no seriously, them circumventing a block dips into clear targeted harassment territory and at that point my ideas for stopping the problem would probably run afoul of site rules and actual laws.  If you have more faith in anti-bullying organizations or laws than I do, more power to you.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 24, 2021)

Y'know what, fuck Reisdent Evil 6, I'm done with it. I'm fucking getting killed and the AI just STANDS there, not opening fire, nor even helping. Nice clusterfuck, Capcom.

Resistance was as about as 'fun' as watching paint dry on a wall. PVP is not my thing in any game, let alone Resident Evil.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 24, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> But seriously, people having to "hide" anything that's "too scary" for hellspawns, don't. I played Resident Evil 1 when I was 8, I played Resident Evil 2 when I was 10 and I played Silent Hill when I was 11. Only reason I ended up with issues with Silent Hill 1 is because the NTSC-J nd PAL versions had censorship in place, which played with my broken mind for years.
> 
> But, I overcame my fear. If people aren't exposed to what's scary, how the hell can they deal with the real world? I've SEEN two pepole die in front of my very eyes, and even though it really sent my depression further into a black pit, I clawed my way back out. I have some good days, some shit days, but it's made me a stronger person for it. When shit goes wrong, I'm like "meh", because I'm so laid back now, because of the shit I went through and it has made me a stronger person even if I don't feel like it most days, but I'm still here, and alive.


This, frankly, flies totally contrary to the idea that parents need to do more active parenting. If you don't have the time or ability to debrief your kid after they consume age-inappropriate media, you shouldn't be exposing them to that media, whether it's movies, books, or games. Some kids have the ability to cope fine with e.g. violent media younger than others, and if you (gen) know your kid can handle a game intended for an older audience, fine. But encourage parents to know what's in the media they allow their children to consume, and to be ready to talk to their kids about it if it seems to be upsetting the child. 

It doesn't mean that it's productive to wrap the world in cotton wool for your kids, but a little bit of care to make sure they're not exposed to more than they're equipped to handle helps them learn to cope with adversity better than just letting them get in above their head.

Expecting others to do your parenting for you, whether it's pressuring Google to sanitize YouTube or bitching about people in assless chaps at Pride because you don't want your kid to see some random leather daddy's buttocks, is absolutely no bueno, though, no argument there.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 24, 2021)

AkatsuriTaro said:


> *Venting bc there's some furs on this forum who honestly need to learn consent before even attempting to speak to people.
> Smh.*
> 
> _Just had the most uncomfortable interaction ever, and I don't quite know how to deal with it without sounding rude._


I have had my share of instances like/similar to this. Its a nuisance but I'm definitely not afraid to make my boundaries known. 
You're not wrong for feeling disgust, especially if this is how they introduced themselves!!!


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Said advice is also, unfortunately, sometimes _actually the only thing you can do_ in a situation like this.
> 
> Your answer is unfortunately only half right.  "Letting them have it" will give you a chance to understand whether they can take a hint in the first place.  However, there are plenty of people in this world who can't take a hint no matter how much you spell it out to them.  You have to learn when to fold 'em with these people and outright prevent contact.
> 
> The real question is when they keep outright circumventing that (such as conning/coercing others into continuing it).  That one, I can't give you advice - no seriously, them circumventing a block dips into clear targeted harassment territory and at that point my ideas for stopping the problem would probably run afoul of site rules and actual laws.  If you have more faith in anti-bullying organizations or laws than I do, more power to you.


I mean yeah you should block them, if it's something that this person is persisting in it's a definite case of harassment and that can at times merit law enforcement attention


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 24, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> This, frankly, flies totally contrary to the idea that parents need to do more active parenting. If you don't have the time or ability to debrief your kid after they consume age-inappropriate media, you shouldn't be exposing them to that media, whether it's movies, books, or games. Some kids have the ability to cope fine with e.g. violent media younger than others, and if you (gen) know your kid can handle a game intended for an older audience, fine. But encourage parents to know what's in the media they allow their children to consume, and to be ready to talk to their kids about it if it seems to be upsetting the child.
> 
> It doesn't mean that it's productive to wrap the world in cotton wool for your kids, but a little bit of care to make sure they're not exposed to more than they're equipped to handle helps them learn to cope with adversity better than just letting them get in above their head.
> 
> Expecting others to do your parenting for you, whether it's pressuring Google to sanitize YouTube or bitching about people in assless chaps at Pride because you don't want your kid to see some random leather daddy's buttocks, is absolutely no bueno, though, no argument there.



Exactly, I see this shit day after day, and it drives me insane. I hate when these "parents" bitch that nothing is "suitible" for their hellspawn. READ THE FUCKING AGE RATING! Not exactly hard.

Ours are different than our American buddies rating system, but still. If your brat is under 18, DON'T let them play GTA, otherwise WE gamers get flak for it, all because a parent failed to what they were there to do: Parent.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Exactly, I see this shit day after day, and it drives me insane. I hate when these "parents" bitch that nothing is "suitible" for their hellspawn. READ THE FUCKING AGE RATING! Not exactly hard.
> 
> Ours are different than our American buddies rating system, but still. If your brat is under 18, DON'T let them play GTA, otherwise WE gamers get flak for it, all because a parent failed to what they were there to do: Parent.


A lot of parents don't have TIME to parent anymore, and we're talking the ones that went into parenthood prepared more or less

That and there's all the other factors these days that parents might not be up to speed on (the internet chiefly).  Netnanny stuff is generally a joke to circumvent, kids aren't THAT dumb, and there are terminals/computers/smartphones all over the damn place.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

Get home, put groceries away, blueberries got partially crushed.

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT.

Guess we're having blueberry banana pancakes for dinner because now they HAVE to be used post-haste.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 24, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Exactly, I see this shit day after day, and it drives me insane. I hate when these "parents" bitch that nothing is "suitible" for their hellspawn. READ THE FUCKING AGE RATING! Not exactly hard.
> 
> Ours are different than our American buddies rating system, but still. If your brat is under 18, DON'T let them play GTA, otherwise WE gamers get flak for it, all because a parent failed to what they were there to do: Parent.


Wasn't it parents who initially WANTED the rating system that they now ignore?

I've seen quite a few kids manipulate their parents into thinking they're mature enough to handle the higher rated games, kind of like kids convincing their parents to let them watch the Deadpool movies because it's "superheroes."

In these cases, it IS the parents' fault for not paying attention.  It's not hard to find information about games or movies or the kind of content the include.  Any parent who buys their eight year old GTA thinking it's "just driving cars" hasn't been paying attention.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 25, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Said advice is also, unfortunately, sometimes _actually the only thing you can do_ in a situation like this.
> 
> Your answer is unfortunately only half right.  "Letting them have it" will give you a chance to understand whether they can take a hint in the first place.  However, there are plenty of people in this world who can't take a hint no matter how much you spell it out to them.  You have to learn when to fold 'em with these people and outright prevent contact.
> 
> The real question is when they keep outright circumventing that (such as conning/coercing others into continuing it).  That one, I can't give you advice - no seriously, them circumventing a block dips into clear targeted harassment territory and at that point my ideas for stopping the problem would probably run afoul of site rules and actual laws.  If you have more faith in anti-bullying organizations or laws than I do, more power to you.


I'm not saying not to block them.

Yes, block them after chewing them out.  Don't be afraid to screenshot their garbage as a warning to others about them, especially if they make up new accounts or find other ways to get around being blocked. Don't be nice to them.  They rely on "nice" victims, because those "nice" people won't want to hurt their feelings by being rude.

And, by all means, if they claim "autism" as their reason for their behavior, call them out on that, too.  Claiming autism as an excuse for being a vile person is just another form of manipulation.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> I'm not saying not to block them.
> 
> Yes, block them after chewing them out.  Don't be afraid to screenshot their garbage as a warning to others about them, especially if they make up new accounts or find other ways to get around being blocked. Don't be nice to them.  They rely on "nice" victims, because those "nice" people won't want to hurt their feelings by being rude.
> 
> And, by all means, if they claim "autism" as their reason for their behavior, call them out on that, too.  Claiming autism as an excuse for being a vile person is just another form of manipulation.



People who use autism as an excuse are assholes. Being autistic doesn't excuse you for being a creep or a jerk. (I know, I had to deal with a "friend" who would be a grade a selfish asshat. We both have autism, but I don't let it define my character.)


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> I'm not saying not to block them.
> 
> Yes, block them after chewing them out.  Don't be afraid to screenshot their garbage as a warning to others about them, especially if they make up new accounts or find other ways to get around being blocked. Don't be nice to them.  They rely on "nice" victims, because those "nice" people won't want to hurt their feelings by being rude.
> 
> And, by all means, if they claim "autism" as their reason for their behavior, call them out on that, too.  Claiming autism as an excuse for being a vile person is just another form of manipulation.


Don't bother chewing them out.  Screencap, block, report.  You gain nothing from engaging with a harasser and possibly are giving them exactly what they want in the first place.  If we're talking something less "obviously deliberate" harassment, maybe communicate that what they're doing is unacceptable.  If they persist, see first three sentences.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Don't bother chewing them out.  Screencap, block, report.  You gain nothing from engaging with a harasser and possibly are giving them exactly what they want in the first place.  If we're talking something less "obviously deliberate" harassment, maybe communicate that what they're doing is unacceptable.  If they persist, see first three sentences.


I was referring more to the guys who initiate a conversation, pretending to be decent, then going right into NSFW stuff or RP without asking the other person.

Don't hold back.  Chew them out, and block them.  Don't try to argue it out with them or reason with them, but don't be "polite" either.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> I was referring more to the guys who initiate a conversation, pretending to be decent, then going right into NSFW stuff or RP without asking the other person.
> 
> Don't hold back.  Chew them out, and block them.  Don't try to argue it out with them or reason with them, but don't be "polite" either.


Alrighty then.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> I was referring more to the guys who initiate a conversation, pretending to be decent, then going right into NSFW stuff or RP without asking the other person.
> 
> Don't hold back.  Chew them out, and block them.  Don't try to argue it out with them or reason with them, but don't be "polite" either.





O.D.D. said:


> Alrighty then.


I have to agree with @Kinguyakki here, because there are certain situations where this happens, and the receiving side is a minor, without anyone realizing. When I was younger, I had come across A LOT of conversations like this, and now that I'm older, whenever I get into these kinds of conversations, and the other person doesn't bother vetting or answering vetting questions, I'll usually point it out, and make it known that they've been reported for such, usually harassment, because it always ends up in some NSFW themed nature, like someone asking for pics.


Warning: Topic involves themes of harassment and predatory behaviour.
I remember a cringe-y moment when I was 12 or 13, I was into the whole MLP thing, and followed a bunch of pages on Facebook related to such, usually OC pages, one in particular took quite a liking to me and decided it was okay to ask for feet pics. Nothing too NSFW, at least that's what I thought. Ended up receiving some other stuff while this dude was a good decade older than me. Some people involved with him found out about what he had done from me telling them, and that was that. His page was taken down, and nobody really heard from him since.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

AkatsuriTaro said:


> I have to agree with @Kinguyakki here, because there are certain situations where this happens, and the receiving side is a minor, without anyone realizing. When I was younger, I had come across A LOT of conversations like this, and now that I'm older, whenever I get into these kinds of conversations, and the other person doesn't bother vetting or answering vetting questions, I'll usually point it out, and make it known that they've been reported for such, usually harassment, because it always ends up in some NSFW themed nature, like someone asking for pics.
> 
> 
> Warning: Topic involves themes of harassment and predatory behaviour.
> I remember a cringe-y moment when I was 12 or 13, I was into the whole MLP thing, and followed a bunch of pages on Facebook related to such, usually OC pages, one in particular took quite a liking to me and decided it was okay to ask for feet pics. Nothing too NSFW, at least that's what I thought. Ended up receiving some other stuff while this dude was a good decade older than me. Some people involved with him found out about what he had done from me telling them, and that was that. His page was taken down, and nobody really heard from him since.


As a general rule, it is a horrifically bad idea for a minor to give anyone on the Internet pictures of themselves, but minors don't really always understand the dangers of this (and some seem to not CARE).  Anyone who solicits pictures from a minor, regardless how innocuous the picture seems, is unlikely to be doing it for good reasons.  Social media can facilitate some really terrible behavior from really terrible people.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> As a general rule, it is a horrifically bad idea for a minor to give anyone on the Internet pictures of themselves, but minors don't really always understand the dangers of this (and some seem to not CARE).  Anyone who solicits pictures from a minor, regardless how innocuous the picture seems, is unlikely to be doing it for good reasons.  Social media can facilitate some really terrible behavior from really terrible people.


Right, and being as young as I was, I didn't understand a lot of things I had went through, most if which is now causing major PTSD, and is really hard to talk about.
Honestly, the 'net makes me worry for younger generations. I was talking with my cousin the other day about dark web videos and how they were so common on Facebook back in 2009-2011, and she's much older than I am. She's never realized how much we were exposed to growing up, and it's really bizarre to think about a lot of this, especially with all the security protocols in place on a lot of sites now, preventing stuff like this. A major example of this was the Momo videos that was specifically on Youtube Kids.
Things are so wildly different now.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

AkatsuriTaro said:


> Right, and being as young as I was, I didn't understand a lot of things I had went through, most if which is now causing major PTSD, and is really hard to talk about.
> Honestly, the 'net makes me worry for younger generations. I was talking with my cousin the other day about dark web videos and how they were so common on Facebook back in 2009-2011, and she's much older than I am. She's never realized how much we were exposed to growing up, and it's really bizarre to think about a lot of this, especially with all the security protocols in place on a lot of sites now, preventing stuff like this. A major example of this was the Momo videos that was specifically on Youtube Kids.
> Things are so wildly different now.


Everyone has catching up to do at this point, and right now it looks more like we're in the position of being the Red Queen.  Not sure if or how that will change.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 25, 2021)

I want a woman so bad; I feel so incomplete.


----------



## ZalexZTK (Jul 25, 2021)

I've got so much to get off my chest, especially recently, but I'll be a big boy and not write an essay on a forum post. I guess the best way to summarize it is with this statement: being kind is hard.

I'm not talking about your surface-level kindness. Being polite, saying nice things, having manners. Being nice to people isn't hard to do if you make an effort to. It's getting hurt by other people and having the strength and sincerity to smile, reaching out to people who need help but refuse to take it, yet come back to you looking for advice and more often than not trying to shut it down. Loving the people you don't even realize you hate, or didn't realize you always hated but refused to acknowledge that it was possible because you don't hate anyone and try so hard to be a beacon, an example of what true kindness looks like.

It's not even hard. It's genuinely impossible to be truly so kind you can look through everything against you and have your heart shine bright.

I spent the majority of my childhood living with my father and his wife with less than stellar parenting to put it lightly. For years along with that, I loved someone, and even though it was a toxic relationship, I grew dependent on them as someone I could talk to and as a goal to work towards in what was a grim outlook on my life. It took moving out of that house and ending my relationship to magically come out with a strong sense of optimism, the ability to come out of my introverted shell and learn to communicate, and want to be kind, and I'm extremely grateful for that.

I can't help but ask myself why I do not hate my father, why I do not hate his wife. Years of living in a place I didn't feel safe, subject to commentary that was not appropriate for my situation, losing my connections with people on a whim. I was severely depressed. Is it because through all of that I came out kind? Or is it because through all of that I came out numb? I'd bet on the latter. Yet the person I had loved for so long had hurt me, spreading lies and rumors to people I knew, to people I thought I knew, and to people I may never know. That is the one person I hate. So I ask myself, "Why do I hate them for shattering my trust but not my father and his wife for leaving me with anxiety and ptsd? What am I?"

Maybe it's because they're family compared to someone I never really knew. Maybe I was numb then and I've gained back some of my senses now. The point, though, is that no matter how hard I try, I can't find it in my heart to forgive them. Every time I look at them, think of them, I wonder what I've done that they could say to other people to get them to hate me. Everything I do, no matter how subtle, is subject to their voiced opinion that I'll never know, and that is a double-edged sword. That's when it hit me. I don't hate my father because even though that living situation was crappy, it wasn't his want or intention to harm me. He loves me unconditionally. The person I dated for years revealed that they didn't love me.

Kindness is built on love. If there is no love in what you do, you don't have true kindness. How do you love someone who intentionally hurts you? You don't. Not a single person can come in here and say they truly love and forgive someone who has hurt them without the passage of time patching up a portion of the damage left behind. In a complicated world filled with hate for the things we can't control, like our identity and the color of our skin, down to the smallest thing like a differing opinion on a video game, there is no chance we can say we truly embody the concept of love.

The morale of the story is that even though it is very difficult to be kind to other people, we should never stop trying. We can't complain that the world is a rotten place while we take part in making it that way. That's a hypocritical hit to the health bar, and we only have one life. Thanks for coming to this mess of pent up negative feelings that I shat onto this thread and called a TED talk.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 25, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> Wasn't it parents who initially WANTED the rating system that they now ignore?
> 
> I've seen quite a few kids manipulate their parents into thinking they're mature enough to handle the higher rated games, kind of like kids convincing their parents to let them watch the Deadpool movies because it's "superheroes."
> 
> In these cases, it IS the parents' fault for not paying attention.  It's not hard to find information about games or movies or the kind of content the include.  Any parent who buys their eight year old GTA thinking it's "just driving cars" hasn't been paying attention.



Exactly, my point. Like, before when I had Gold Membershop with my Xbox, (I'd use the cards they came with certain games) and I shit you lot not, I was playing L4D2 as the Infected and because I did a little better than they did, they vote kicked me. Seriously, fucking kids should NOT be online, period. Because we don't want fucking 8-12 year olds trash talking then get their asses handed to them, then they go cry to Mommy. Fuck off, seriously.

I would always laugh at the Minecraft trolling videos, because they were a message to stop letting your hellspawns online to harass adult players, plus there's fucking perverts online too, so do the right thing: keep your hellspawn OFF Xbox Live and PlayStation Network until they are 18. Not rocket science, people.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Exactly, my point. Like, before when I had Gold Membershop with my Xbox, (I'd use the cards they came with certain games) and I shit you lot not, I was playing L4D2 as the Infected and because I did a little better than they did, they vote kicked me. Seriously, fucking kids should NOT be online, period. Because we don't want fucking 8-12 year olds trash talking then get their asses handed to them, then they go cry to Mommy. Fuck off, seriously.
> 
> I would always laugh at the Minecraft trolling videos, because they were a message to stop letting your hellspawns online to harass adult players, plus there's fucking perverts online too, so do the right thing: keep your hellspawn OFF Xbox Live and PlayStation Network until they are 18. Not rocket science, people.


Just make the internet 2.0, "Kindernet"
boom
problem solved. No more demon children on our 'net.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 25, 2021)

Hahahaha! Sounds like a good idea.

Fucking RE7 has a prick with a fucking instant death attack, like are you shitting me? Not only does the FPS suck, but the room is small, and the controls are clunky at best.

I'll stick with RE2 Remake and RE3 Remake. KISS MY SILVER, BLACK-SPOTTED ASS, CAPCOM!


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

AkatsuriTaro said:


> Just make the internet 2.0, "Kindernet"
> boom
> problem solved. No more demon children on our 'net.


That actually wouldn't be a terrible idea on paper but it doesn't necessarily preclude minors accessing the greater internet and potentially being exposed to things they may not be ready for.  There's also the issue of how you keep people who have no business interacting with minors out of this "Kindernet", because if a predatory person knows there's an entire subdivision of the internet full of the people they prefer to prey upon they may well do their utmost to get into it (and may even seek a position of oversight on it in the first place).  It's an incredibly prickly problem because minors are not always capable of grasping the danger involved with anything (teenagers can be notorious for their feelings of infallibility and invincibility), and what looks to many like the best way to handle it (educating kids about the dangers and encouraging them to be proactive about protecting themselves from bad people) is itself contingent on them following through in full.  This can be further compounded by kids who may not have the happiest home life for any number of reasons (LGBTQ kids who live in households where they are at odds with parents on those grounds for whatever reason seeking communities of other members of that group and getting ensnared by people who exploit vulnerable and marginalized children with promises of acceptance).


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> That actually wouldn't be a terrible idea on paper but it doesn't necessarily preclude minors accessing the greater internet and potentially being exposed to things they may not be ready for.  There's also the issue of how you keep people who have no business interacting with minors out of this "Kindernet", because if a predatory person knows there's an entire subdivision of the internet full of the people they prefer to prey upon they may well do their utmost to get into it (and may even seek a position of oversight on it in the first place).  It's an incredibly prickly problem because minors are not always capable of grasping the danger involved with anything (teenagers can be notorious for their feelings of infallibility and invincibility), and what looks to many like the best way to handle it (educating kids about the dangers and encouraging them to be proactive about protecting themselves from bad people) is itself contingent on them following through in full.  This can be further compounded by kids who may not have the happiest home life for any number of reasons (LGBTQ kids who live in households where they are at odds with parents on those grounds for whatever reason seeking communities of other members of that group and getting ensnared by people who exploit vulnerable and marginalized children with promises of acceptance).


That's where extra precautions would come in. It would be no different than a government program, so like if you log into the IRS website, it'll track everything you do WHILE you're logged into said website (Obviously, that's how they track people.)
So, essentially, you would take that very aspect and pretty much do the same thing with the "Kindernet" portion. 

So like, kind of how we get assigned a social security number in the US, I can see this being used as a login for said thing, which would further enforce a few laws and rules; inability to use SSNs that don't belong to the person, logging everything that ssn does/post. 


It'd be no different than using an IP address, but that's a lot harder to gain control over considering VPNs are more prominent now, and offered wherever you can get it.
I'd like to think about all the ways we could implement safety features that won't harm the recipients, because we really do need a better grasp of the 'net. 
A lot of this also precludes to laws that prevent these kinds of things See; Free speech, etc.
In a lot of countries, this is a very prominent issue because of exactly what I've stated. There is obviously no general ruling when it comes to what happens on the internet, and there's really no way to contain and erase a lot of the bad stuff, or even prevent littles* from stumbling upon it.
*Used loosely, also means people who easily trigger over certain things. 


So, yeah, it'd be a great idea, but it'll NEVER happen, as far as our futures go. Just gotta create those communities within, and vet every interested person.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 25, 2021)

To be honest, they really do need to abolish this whole "IVF" thing, because in my view, it's NOT an medical emergency, if this shit was stopped, and money was poured into medicine, science and research, we'd be able to cure more diseases, like certain types of cancer are still high mortality rate. Take the 1980s for a start, when the HIV/AIDS came about, back then it was a death sentence, now it's more manageable through research and medical science.

Hell, without medicine and research, Smallpox would still be about. Without research and science, there won't be a damn cure for most things.

Can't have a crotch goblin? ADOPT THEN! Stop flooding the planet with more money-wasting little shits, and focus on what's actually important:

Medicine, research and science.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> To be honest, they really do need to abolish this whole "IVF" thing, because in my view, it's NOT an medical emergency, if this shit was stopped, and money was poured into medicine, science and research, we'd be able to cure more diseases, like certain types of cancer are still high mortality rate. Take the 1980s for a start, when the HIV/AIDS came about, back then it was a death sentence, now it's more manageable through research and medical science.
> 
> Hell, without medicine and research, Smallpox would still be about. Without research and science, there won't be a damn cure for most things.
> 
> ...


I actually have to disagree with this! Adoption is an extremely hard and tedious process, and more than half the time, the adoptee will back out of the adoption process. This has happened in my own family; Cousin and his woman were suppose to adopt their newborn out to their friend who struggled for years to have a child, and when everything was said and done, things bought, rooms painted, every little thing, my cousins girl decided to back out of the situation, and well, nobody has had contact with her since; This also resulted in their friend's relationship failing, because all it caused was major arguments between everyone.

Also, as someone who cannot have kids, IVF is my only viable option. My body refuses to produce offspring, and I've been having unprotected loves for the past 5 years. Every, single, month, I check for pregnancy, and it's a no go. For me to even be able to physically have kids, I have to take birth control which prevents said pregnancy, but also provides me with the hormones my body refuses to produce.

IVF can sometimes lead into the discovery of other curable and non-curable diseases in the body, so I wouldn't be even partially against it. 


Chicago Med actually speaks a lot on this, and about 85% (The highest rating in the film industry) of the medical advice given is actually accurate; it also gives incredible stories related to the pain and suffering a lot of women feel when they go through stuff like this.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 25, 2021)

I hate taking the time to map out a network and keep current on updates to it.  Then when the system fails, turning that schematic over to someone, highlighting the failed section that needs reset, and having a technician once again trying to impress his section's boss by mansplaining my system and its operation back to me as he fixes what I already told him needing fixed like he came up with it.  

I also hate the fact i stew on things like this for days when I really want to get confrontational and let him have it, but I feel stupidly ashamed and guilty at being that mad in public, and racked with anger, guilt, and frustration that I have to be restrained and even tempered when I present myself.  I hate feeling like a terrible person in situations like this.

Ok, that felt good typing and may let me feel better posting it.  I need wine.


AkatsuriTaro said:


> I actually have to disagree with this! Adoption is an extremely hard and tedious process, and more than half the time, the adoptee will back out of the adoption process. This has happened in my own family; Cousin and his woman were suppose to adopt their newborn out to their friend who struggled for years to have a child, and when everything was said and done, things bought, rooms painted, every little thing, my cousins girl decided to back out of the situation, and well, nobody has had contact with her since; This also resulted in their friend's relationship failing, because all it caused was major arguments between everyone.
> 
> Also, as someone who cannot have kids, IVF is my only viable option. My body refuses to produce offspring, and I've been having unprotected loves for the past 5 years. Every, single, month, I check for pregnancy, and it's a no go. For me to even be able to physically have kids, I have to take birth control which prevents said pregnancy, but also provides me with the hormones my body refuses to produce.
> 
> ...



AkatsuriTaro-  omg!  I'm so, so sorry for your situation.  I hope everything works out.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2021)

It's horrible what just happened to Hatun Tash. Speaker's corner is apparently no longer a safe place.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 25, 2021)

Fuck's sake, haven't played Super Mario Bros 3 in ages, and I still do the same shit I did as a kid:

Follow the 1 UP to my death. Dammit!


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 25, 2021)

I hate it when companies have the "corporate track" management programs, where they hire people to be managers and supervisors in environments where they've NEVER actually worked.  For example, hiring someone to be a supervisor in a manufacturing facility, and that person has never actually worked a job in that facility, they have no idea how to address the problems, but they think that being a supervisor means they know more than the people doing those jobs every day.

This is why companies fail, and this is why companies can't retain employees.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 25, 2021)

ZalexZTK said:


> I've got so much to get off my chest, especially recently, but I'll be a big boy and not write an essay on a forum post. I guess the best way to summarize it is with this statement: being kind is hard.
> 
> I'm not talking about your surface-level kindness. Being polite, saying nice things, having manners. Being nice to people isn't hard to do if you make an effort to. It's getting hurt by other people and having the strength and sincerity to smile, reaching out to people who need help but refuse to take it, yet come back to you looking for advice and more often than not trying to shut it down. Loving the people you don't even realize you hate, or didn't realize you always hated but refused to acknowledge that it was possible because you don't hate anyone and try so hard to be a beacon, an example of what true kindness looks like.
> 
> It's not even hard. It's genuinely impossible to be truly so kind you can look through everything against you and have your heart shine bright.


Good words.  

And I agree, there is a difference between just being "nice and polite" versus being "authentic and good."  I've seen people go through all the motions of being "nice," they say the right things and do the right things at all the right times just to give the impression they're decent people.  Usually to get what they want out of a situation.  But they're not really "good" people.  Their ultimate intentions are selfish and eventually that will surface.  It's not a pleasant revelation when you find out that the person who has been "nice" to you was only doing it to get something out of you.

Being a "kind" person may not always benefit you, and sometimes that sucks.  I've found that out, too.  It may not always be reciprocated or appreciated.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 25, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> I hate it when companies have the "corporate track" management programs, where they hire people to be managers and supervisors in environments where they've NEVER actually worked.  For example, hiring someone to be a supervisor in a manufacturing facility, and that person has never actually worked a job in that facility, they have no idea how to address the problems, but they think that being a supervisor means they know more than the people doing those jobs every day.
> 
> This is why companies fail, and this is why companies can't retain employees.


I'm optimistic this changing because of the general workforce attrition due the pandemic, but I've done consultations with clients who have shift from this model, either by training then promoting employees from the workplace in question or at least bringing in someone who worked in that environment and making them a supervisor. But managers and supervisors need to do their research and understand how their workplaces and coworkers function.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 25, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> I hate it when companies have the "corporate track" management programs, where they hire people to be managers and supervisors in environments where they've NEVER actually worked.  For example, hiring someone to be a supervisor in a manufacturing facility, and that person has never actually worked a job in that facility, they have no idea how to address the problems, but they think that being a supervisor means they know more than the people doing those jobs every day.
> 
> This is why companies fail, and this is why companies can't retain employees.



Aye, this is the case with my current workplace, which is why I'm actively seeking new employment.

This is the most incompetent management I've ever worked under.


----------



## zandelux (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> I want a woman so bad; I feel so incomplete.


It's cliche, but it's still true: another person can't complete you. If you feel incomplete single, you'll still feel incomplete in a relationship. A romantic partner should be like a garden for your house, something that complements what you already have. They should not be the foundation/walls/roof/etc. to a house that's missing them.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Just realized I accidentally left the cornbread unrefrigerated and it's all funky and gross.

Hate wasting food.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 26, 2021)

Whenever I try to vent to my friend Mike, he makes the entire conversation about himself. Also he says "lol" after literally everything he says. *groans*

He also likes to say "I'm such a psychopath lol" like antisocial personality disorder were a fucking joke. It's not. My uncle actually has it and it's no joke.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 26, 2021)

zandelux said:


> It's cliche, but it's still true: another person can't complete you. If you feel incomplete single, you'll still feel incomplete in a relationship. A romantic partner should be like a garden for your house, something that complements what you already have. They should not be the foundation/walls/roof/etc. to a house that's missing them.


It does feel like it would fill in a huge gap in my life though.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> It does feel like it would fill in a huge gap in my life though.


That's kind of a warning sign for a tendency towards codependency, which can cause you and others serious issues.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> It does feel like it would fill in a huge gap in my life though.


You need to carry your own weight in a relationship or it's going to end up an unhealthy one, mate. A relationship should add to your happiness, not be a founding block for you to be happy. You essentially put your happiness in the hands of someone else's lap/hands.

It will lead to a lot of unwanted issues as well as opens up doors for abuse and exploitation.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 26, 2021)

I dislike the way Ford made the wheel bearings on my Mustang.

why not have normal wheel bearings like any other car, or at least ones that can be re-tightened with a proper nut.

*goes to seek out bearing puller*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> I dislike the way Ford made the wheel bearings on my Mustang.
> 
> why not have normal wheel bearings like any other car, or at least ones that can be re-tightened with a proper nut.
> 
> *goes to seek out bearing puller*


I dislike your face!

*pets*


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2021)

I hate dog shit.

I stepped in some today.

I want to burn my shoes.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I hate dog shit.
> 
> I stepped in some today.
> 
> I want to burn my shoes.


it is shitty...


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I hate dog shit.
> 
> I stepped in some today.
> 
> I want to burn my shoes.


People who don't pick up after their pets suck.  Had some lady come down from the nicer houses on the top of the hill and she had her dog do his business on the lawn in front of my apartment complex.  She didn't pick it up.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> it is shitty...


It's the shittiest kind of shit. It smells so disgusting.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> It's the shittiest kind of shit. It smells so disgusting.


I personally find cat droppings and mustelid droppings to be even more noisome but dog crap ain't fun to step in.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 26, 2021)

And now for the transcription of a conversation I had with my camera earlier today:

Me:  That's a pretty big bird coming right at me.  Oh wow! It's a bald eagle!

Camera:  Did you want me to focus on this branch?

Me:  No! Get the eagle!

Camera: What do you think of these leaves?

Me: He's going to get away!

Camera: Check out this cool utility pole.

Me:  God damn it!

Camera:  Hey, was that a bald eagle?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

Baby bro asked to play Fortnite after a long break.
Okay. 
"Oh no. I forgot to thank the bus driver!"
Me: )8< WHAT? Now we're gonna lose!!!
"We've been losing every game! How is it gonna make it worse?"
*Power goes out*

*I FUCKING TOLD YOU-- *


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2021)

aaaaaaaaa


... have not played fortnite in a long time... did not want to download it on a  10mbs internet and leave laptop on for 48 hours to get it


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> aaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> ... have not played fortnite in a long time... did not want to download it on a  10mbs internet and leave laptop on for 48 hours to get it


Leave it on to download overnight!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Leave it on to download overnight!


thats not long enough i think

i will likely be able to back home soon


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> It does feel like it would fill in a huge gap in my life though.


That puts a lot of pressure on a partner, and a lot of people would consider it a red flag to be depended on to that kind of extent.

While it's nice to be "wanted" in a relationship, being "needed" can be suffocating.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't name drop nor do I feel any actual ill will towards this person but I just need to get this out of my system cause this is one of those things that I can't forget. Also this is pretty long so bear with me.

>Be me
>Currently making a furry comic
>2 months ago, I open Furrafinity.net
>See new note
>Someone sends me a note saying they'd love to make a fanfiction of my comic
>I say "Of course! Thank you!"
>Talk about some other stuff for a bit
>He says that he needs to work on it now and that we'll talk again when it's finished
>Jump to a few weeks ago
>He says he's finished
>I'm excited
>We talk for a bit then he links me the Google Doc
>I open the Google Doc
>It's several pages long
>I read it
>It features my characters crossing over with his characters
>One of his characters is named after him
>His characters then proceed to kill all my characters except for my main character and his girlfriend
>The character he named after himself proceeds to sexually assault my main character's girlfriend while my main character watches while restrained
>I stop reading
>I close the Google Doc
>I message him back "Wow, I loved it! Thank you!"
>Fast forward to yesderday
>I talk to him again
>We're having fun shooting the shit
>He brings up that fanfiction again
>I keep trying to change the subject by saying I liked it
>Keeps asking what I liked about it
>"I like that you did not make any spelling, grammar, or punctuation errors"
>Asks me if there were parts that I didn't like and that I need to be honest
>Fine, I'll be honest
>Tell him that I felt really uncomfortable with how he treated my characters
>Tell that him that I was extremely unhappy that he did not tell me that that was what he was gonna do to my characters back when we first talked
>Tell him that other artists will not be as calm as I am if he pulls this stunt again
>Shit just hit the fan
>He starts going off
>Accuses me of kink-shaming him
>Says that it's 2021 and that he should be free to express himself
>Says that there's nothing harmful about his fetishes as long as it's not irl
>Says that I'm like other artists who are too protective of their characters
>Says that I need to relax and let others express their sexuality
>Tell him that he's free to express his kinks however he wants but that he needs to use his own characters instead
>Remind him that I don't have a problem with his fetish
>My problem was that he never told me his fetish was gonna involve...that
>Tell him that any other artist would have a problem with what he did
>Blocks me

Was I in the wrong here? How else was I supposed to respond?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I don't name drop nor do I feel any actual ill words to this person but I just need to get this out of my system cause this is one of those things that I can't forget. Also this is pretty long so bear with me.
> 
> >Be me
> >Currently making a furry comic
> ...



You shoulda started by asking what he planned to do with your OCs! XD

Writing a fanfic could be _anything_!


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jul 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You shoulda started by asking what he planned to do with your OCs! XD
> 
> Writing a fanfic could be _anything_!


You know, you're right, I should've asked but hindsight is 20/20. I expected something but I could never have guessed that it was gonna be something like that.

But was I wrong though? I told him to disclose his fetish for his own sake. What if someone else decides to blacklist him from a community over this? Or sic their followers on him? People take their OC's seriously. And they can respond seriously in turn.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> You know, you're right, I should've asked but hindsight is 20/20. I expected something but I could never have guessed that it was gonna be something like that.
> 
> But was I wrong though? I told him to disclose his fetish for his own sake. What if someone else decides to blacklist him from a community over this? Or sic their followers on him? People take their OC's seriously. And they can respond seriously in turn.



I would rather have someone be honest and upfront about it but for something like this, he probably wouldn't want to because he KNOWS it's going to upset people. I do think it would help him find people who share the same interest easier, and he could probably find other OC's to write about this way, but yea... that's... ugh...

Maybe set some terms next time? XD 
Like 'if you can do the characters justice' or 'keep things canon/things that they would actually say/do'?


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 26, 2021)

I came down with a cold last week and I want this damn cough to fuck off.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 27, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I don't name drop nor do I feel any actual ill will towards this person but I just need to get this out of my system cause this is one of those things that I can't forget. Also this is pretty long so bear with me.
> 
> >Be me
> >Currently making a furry comic
> ...


Not having seen the fic or the actual messages, I could be widely off-base, but based on your summary, I highly suspect the “kink shame” card was played at least in part in an attempt to get you to back down. I can buy that someone has a kink for “rape in front of helpless partner,” but that they _just so happen_ to also get off on killing the rest of the characters, especially if they _only_ kill your characters? Nah.

If there’s a kink _there_, it’s far more likely to be one that depends on your reaction. That would also explain why he kept bugging you until you told him he’d overstepped. It all comes off as his actual kink being non-consensually exposing you to shocking/hard kink content. Because that’s another boundary he violated. He sent you a link to a story containing rape and murder, which he claimed were all “his fetishes” when confronted (if it’s his kink, and was written with an eye towards satisfying that kink, the murder is also sexual content in this context), with the express intent of having you read it. Without any content warnings or express consent from you.

(I’m not by any means trying to suggest that you “need” to feel violated by his actions, just that “don’t shove rape fic in someone’s face, especially not without warning” is a pretty obvious, reasonable, and common-sense social boundary. When someone violates that, and double down on defending their actions when called on it, there’s very little room left for assuming good faith.)

I could be wrong, but quite honestly? I have never encountered anyone with a hard kink like rape or snuff who would for a moment expect “sure, cool, write me a fanfic!” to constitute permission to use someone else’s characters in those kinks; _at the very most_ I could _maybe_ see a fic where the writer’s OC/self-insert is victimized by the villain of the original work. (This obviously applies less to major commercial franchises, but I don’t see anyone sidling up to Nintendo to be like “hey, is it cool if I write a Super Mario fanfic?” so that point is kinda moot.)

Basically, you were more than justified and the only thing you arguably did wrong was initially telling him you liked it. Which… isn’t exactly a big thing in proportion to his overstepping.

Like… I have some pretty damn gruesome stuff posted on my hard-kink-and-gore-and-stuff side account. I’m what my husband has termed “pathologically nice.” If someone pulled that on me, _especially_ with a self-insert character, they would _at absolute best_ get a lecture on proper manners when asking permission to use others’ characters _and_ when sharing hard kink material with others.

So many red flags. Much nope.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 27, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I don't name drop nor do I feel any actual ill will towards this person but I just need to get this out of my system cause this is one of those things that I can't forget. Also this is pretty long so bear with me.
> 
> >Be me
> >Currently making a furry comic
> ...



You weren't in the wrong, and your not the first/only person this has happened to. It sucks, especially if the fanfiction creator is blatantly misrepresenting a character one has spent a long time on getting coherent and functional for his own erotic gains. 

Mungo has pretty much said all there is to say, so I won't rehash on that, It's the unfortunate disadvantage of putting your content and characters especially in story form out there on the internet. People will ship characters and create fanfiction of sometimes debatable quality with or without your consent unfortunately. It's the nature of derivative work etc. 

(Mind you, I'm not judging on people doing it on principle. In this case, as Mungo said, boundaries are a thing and they were blatantly overstepped)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 27, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> Maybe you're either under stress, or may have a phase with insomnia? I get phases of insomnia at random, as I've had it since childhood. Or maybe it's either the weather. Hope you sleep better soon, Mungo.


I have insomnia phases too

I'm prone to insomnia since I was 8 or 9 ;w;

I'm here writting at 1:32 btw


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I have insomnia phases too
> 
> I'm prone to insomnia since I was 8 or 9 ;w;
> 
> I'm here writting at 1:32 btw


Awww. That sucks, love.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 27, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Not having seen the fic or the actual messages, I could be widely off-base, but based on your summary, I highly suspect the “kink shame” card was played at least in part in an attempt to get you to back down. I can buy that someone has a kink for “rape in front of helpless partner,” but that they _just so happen_ to also get off on killing the rest of the characters, especially if they _only_ kill your characters? Nah.
> 
> If there’s a kink _there_, it’s far more likely to be one that depends on your reaction. That would also explain why he kept bugging you until you told him he’d overstepped. It all comes off as his actual kink being non-consensually exposing you to shocking/hard kink content. Because that’s another boundary he violated. He sent you a link to a story containing rape and murder, which he claimed were all “his fetishes” when confronted (if it’s his kink, and was written with an eye towards satisfying that kink, the murder is also sexual content in this context), with the express intent of having you read it. Without any content warnings or express consent from you.
> 
> ...





ConorHyena said:


> You weren't in the wrong, and your not the first/only person this has happened to. It sucks, especially if the fanfiction creator is blatantly misrepresenting a character one has spent a long time on getting coherent and functional for his own erotic gains.
> 
> Mungo has pretty much said all there is to say, so I won't rehash on that, It's the unfortunate disadvantage of putting your content and characters especially in story form out there on the internet. People will ship characters and create fanfiction of sometimes debatable quality with or without your consent unfortunately. It's the nature of derivative work etc.
> 
> (Mind you, I'm not judging on people doing it on principle. In this case, as Mungo said, boundaries are a thing and they were blatantly overstepped)


I'm with what connor and mungo did say @TheCynicalViet
That person broke your boundaries and misrespected you, you were on your right! I would be mad at that person tbh

If this had happened to me I probably would have given his name out around as a warning for other persons (who might not like that either)

I feel repulsion towards that person honestly, doing that without consent. He reminds me of another person who posted gore things on a game thread... @ Doppeldoggo.... *Cough cough*

I would recommend you putting a warning on your profile specifying what you will not tolerate for your characters or which things you aren't fond of. so people can see it easily and think it twice before asking.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 27, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww. That sucks, love.
> View attachment 117154


Awwww thank you yaka <3

I started playing minecraft hehe
Games and my discord friends help me on these long nights as you! :3

*hugs furryly back*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 27, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> If this had happened to me I probably would have given his name out around as a warning for other persons (who might not like that either)


I’ll note that giving their name publicly on FA would actually violate FA’s harassment policies. I understand the impulse to do so, but it’s not something that’s actually productive in most cases, anyway. If someone you know mentions being contacted by them for fanfic, by all means go ahead and give them a heads up in private.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 27, 2021)

Someone left the bathroom window open and the stupid fucking cat escaped again.

I found him in the front garden but only after going crazy and screaming his name out in the street. Now everyone thinks I'm insane. (I *am* insane, but you know what I mean.)

Blue hissed and ripped open my hand when I tried to pick him up. Maybe my screaming freaked him out. I got him back indoors and he seems okay. He is eating his dinner.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 27, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’ll note that giving their name publicly on FA would actually violate FA’s harassment policies. I understand the impulse to do so, but it’s not something that’s actually productive in most cases, anyway. If someone you know mentions being contacted by them for fanfic, by all means go ahead and give them a heads up in private.


I understand that.. 
I tend to want to expose often

I don't know their name in this case. but if this happens to me ever I will most likely tell all my friends about :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Someone left the bathroom window open and the stupid fucking cat escaped again.
> 
> I found him in the front garden but only after going crazy and screaming his name out in the street. Now everyone thinks I'm insane. (I *am* insane, but you know what I mean.)
> 
> Blue hissed and ripped open my hand when I tried to pick him up. Maybe my screaming freaked him out. I got him back indoors and he seems okay. He is eating his dinner.


Maybe he's gotten a taste of freedom and wants to roam! Stinky little rebel!

I'm glad you found him though. Hope you heal up quickly too!


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 27, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I don't name drop nor do I feel any actual ill will towards this person but I just need to get this out of my system cause this is one of those things that I can't forget. Also this is pretty long so bear with me.
> 
> >Be me
> >Currently making a furry comic
> ...


I would take it as a learning experience for you when it comes to allowing use of your characters.  First of all, if someone asks, you have every right to know what they plan to do with your characters in the story.  If you have any limits for your characters, anything you don't want them to be involved in, you are perfectly entitled to tell the person that you do not consent to them using your characters in that way.

If you still agree to let them use your characters and they do things to your characters that go against what you allow - TELL THEM.  Tell them you don't like it, tell them that they did not have permission to do those things to your characters.

Most of the time, people like that aren't going to apologize, because they already got what they want.  And they will try to gaslight you, say that you're trying to control their "freedom of expression."  People like that are assholes.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 27, 2021)

Explain to me how "I just fantasize about noncon and murder for sexual gratification" shouldn't land someone on everyone else's blacklist again

How does that fall into the same realm as foot fetishes or handcuffs re: "kinkshaming"? I cannot wrap my head around the idea of someone who fantasizes about doing some of the most horrible things imaginable being someone I'd really like to engage with in any fashion.


----------



## Regret (Jul 27, 2021)

You know I understand biking if you want to exercise, help the environment, or just enjoy doing it, that's all well and good.  Though, if you and your buddies ride three wide on a major city artery during rush hour, believing that stoplights are merely suggestions, all the while ignoring the open bike path to your right, then you're just an asshole creating dangerous situations.


----------



## Beepsi (Jul 28, 2021)

So, I am stuck in a rut, don't know what to do in my 20s, unsure on how to expand social horizons, shotty wellbeing, and I have no job.

I don't know what type of careers I will be in; a game designer, a shrink, an anthropologist, a writer? Only thing that keeps me occupied are hobbies atm.  

While I do have a good set of lads to be with, I don't know how to find new ones. I somewhat know the process, acquaintance to friend, but don't know where to find it. Having relationships, BF or GF, is alien to me, as I don't know and don't have one. I would rather work myself first and then (maybe) go.

My wellbeing is just inconsistent. I am just "ok," yet I just go "numb" or "meh" and will eventually proceed to explode emotional sorrow like a nuclear bomb. I don't know, it is just some devil that breathes on my neck and will come at some random day or night to stab at thee, me. Mental help for that is kind of a windows vista struggling to load in a webpage, always stuck in a loop. I don't know if I made progress to solve whatever bs riddle in my cranium or I just walk back to the beginning of that hallway in P.T.

I'm struggling to get a job, but I'm completely inexperience; only thing that would come close as "experience" would be yard work and doing college paperwork. I could tell, as I sent a resume and no phone call back and even if I did got to the interview part (,which only happened ONCE,) I would not got the heads up of success, work. Naturally, I searched what places to gain said experience in order to get an actual job or something going, volunteering.

"Ah, yes, I haven't done that in a LONG time!" I thought to myself, "Maybe I'll meet new people while I am finding experience to work with. Hope the bike ride will make this trip worth it, rig-"

It was a complete disaster and a waste of time.

I was exhausted like a frog in the Sahara desert when I got to the volunteer site. I felt I was about to vomit but confidence reassured me as I met the manager in charge of the volunteer. As I apologized for being a bit late, the manager asked me if I brought pants with me. I replied a no in utter confusion. Apparently, no pants is no work, safety hazard. I didn't know; typical clueless me did not read ALL the info about this volunteer job, the what is "needed." Even if I had THE PANTS, steel toed boots or something like that is required; WTF, IS THIS VOLUNTEER JOB FOR NEWBIES (, as it states so on the info's title,) OR FOR COMPLETE VETRANS? Frustrated, I left.

Honest to God, I kind of give up at this job searching fiasco, especially since literally one attempt at volunteering just went south.

Alas, the end of this petty vent. I guess this is more so of a vain attempt toss this devil into void, yet I have a journal to write this garbage.

Eh, whatever.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 28, 2021)

The fatigue is strong this morning.  Waiting for the caffeine and nicotine to do their jobs, because I'm going to have a hell of a time working when I feel like I'm wearing lead weights everywhere.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

Would be real cool if I could stop having dreams that include my ex. I hate being back in the apartment let alone feeling like I'm trapped/forced to deal with him. 

C'mon brain! It's almost been 5 years, that's enough!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

Beepsi said:


> So, I am stuck in a rut, don't know what to do in my 20s, unsure on how to expand social horizons, shotty wellbeing, and I have no job.
> 
> I don't know what type of careers I will be in; a game designer, a shrink, an anthropologist, a writer? Only thing that keeps me occupied are hobbies atm.
> 
> ...



If you don't know what to do yet, then now is the time to explore. Don't feel pressured into college or university if you're feeling this much doubt. 

Look up free workshops for youth in your area. Art therapy. Volunteering that doesn't require equipment, like animal shelters or soup kitchens.

Search up job help groups or peers with work experience for feedback on your resume and do pretend interviews. I know what it's like to be naive and not have help. It is hard so find help where you can. The world is stupidly complicated because they will ask what your hobbies and interests are, but then tell me to answer with just the ones that pertain to the actual job. I don't understand why people can't just tell me that the first time. But small, stupid things like that are everywhere and I'd be more than happy to take a peek at your resume if you are ever comfortable sharing it. I've been through enough courses to pretty much have it all memorized, but be aware, it does require work/time/dedication to get through this annoying process.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 28, 2021)

Power cut!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 28, 2021)

why must my room be 3 degrees hotter the  all other rooms all the tine


----------



## ben909 (Jul 28, 2021)

why must my room be 3 degrees hotter the  all other rooms all the time


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 28, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Power cut!


Nooo!
Friend I believe I will have the same happening to me, it's raining again!



ben909 said:


> why must my room be 3 degrees hotter the  all other rooms all the tine


I'm so sorry Ben ;w;
I know how does it feel to live in a hot zone


----------



## ben909 (Jul 28, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Nooo!
> Friend I believe I will have the same happening to me, it's raining again!
> 
> 
> ...


i need it the coolest in the house, and it seems were ever i go i end up with a warm room, were i was last week i resorted to putting pillows over the vents in the other rooms so the ac was less effective there then in my room, especially the room with the thermostat


and this time i can be sure it was not me being in the room, or any electronic thing i may have


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 28, 2021)

So some weeks back I mentioned having a polyp taken out of my insides.

I just got the results back.  "Adenomatous" is the way they put it.

Basically, it's the common type and I'll need to go back in 5 years for another look to make sure no more of them emerged.  If I had to take a guess, my gluten intolerance probably played into this one, given the way it made my insides feel.

And anyone suggesting I add more fiber... don't.  Anything hard-shelled (such as almonds or popcorn) actually winds up cutting up my insides and a lot of fiber products contain wheat, making them off-limits.  Last thing I need is to be lacerating my intestines even more.  We'll see in the near future whether soft fiber (fruits and way-overcooked veggies and legumes) is nearly as destructive.  (Long as I don't rely on packaged versions - which can sneak gluten into the sauce - I THINK I'll be okay.)



If it seems like I'm way too open about medical issues... these things can't be left mystical.  People are going to have to learn about them sooner or later.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 28, 2021)

Damn mosquitoes are already annoying enough under normal circumstances... how come the ones I'm dealing with like my feet better? what makes it so much worse is the amount of irritating mosquito saliva they need to get through the tough skin so why do you go for the fucking feet? why do you go through extra efforts to be extra annoying? fucking mosquitoes with a foot fetish


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 28, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Damn mosquitoes are already annoying enough under normal circumstances... how come the ones I'm dealing with like my feet better? what makes it so much worse is the amount of irritating mosquito saliva they need to get through the tough skin so why do you go for the fucking feet? why do you go through extra efforts to be extra annoying? fucking mosquitoes with a foot fetish


Are you sure they're mosquitoes and not chiggers or something that would be in the grass


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Damn mosquitoes are already annoying enough under normal circumstances... how come the ones I'm dealing with like my feet better? what makes it so much worse is the amount of irritating mosquito saliva they need to get through the tough skin so why do you go for the fucking feet? why do you go through extra efforts to be extra annoying? fucking mosquitoes with a foot fetish





O.D.D. said:


> Are you sure they're mosquitoes and not chiggers or something that would be in the grass



I've got the same problem.
And I'm allergic so they just swell so unnecessarily large. -n-
A few on the arms. 
A bajillion around my ankles and on my calves.
Uuuuuugh


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 28, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Are you sure they're mosquitoes and not chiggers or something that would be in the grass


I'm stuck in the city for now, any grass would be welcome


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

Midnight stealthing into the kitchen
Make it back to my room where I nudge open the door
Hands full
Wind slams door shut on me
Phone falls from my hands
Dog rips a fart
You think anyone heard me just now?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 29, 2021)

Every day I work around these teachers, the fact that Mussolini was a teacher seems to look more relevant.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'm stuck in the city for now, any grass would be welcome


You can come live with me in a small rural town. UwU


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 29, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Every day I work around these teachers, the fact that Mussolini was a teacher seems to look more relevant.


Check out _The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie._ It references this.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2021)

I am bored. I hate everything.
Except Beastars season 2.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 29, 2021)

... my phone battery has droped just below the point were i got a whole day on one charge, time to dig up batteries and double the decay of the battery


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2021)

I hate being old. Too hard to make friends. Everyone is busy with jobs and kids.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I hate being old. Too hard to make friends. Everyone is busy with jobs and kids.


I'm turning 29 soon and I haven't had a friend group since before I left highschool. Everytime I tried it was the same problem, or they just decided to flake and do other things with other people. 

Sucks ass. 
But I think it's safe to say we suck ass better than they do.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm turning 29 soon and I haven't had a friend group since before I left highschool. Everytime I tried it was the same problem, or they just decided to flake and do other things with other people.
> 
> Sucks ass.
> But I think it's safe to say we suck ass better than they do.



I can suck ass, verily.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 29, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I hate being old. Too hard to make friends. Everyone is busy with jobs and kids.


Making friends being easy or hard as an adult is not a function of age.  I have my hands full enough between my needs and those of the beings in my immediate vicinity.  Free time is generally spent doing things that don't center around sociality or any one of the life problems I have to deal with.  I cannot speak for everyone but my situation is not uncommon.  I feel bad for the extroverts who can't really be as social as they would like, but I can't really relate to them either.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 29, 2021)

Can this horrible summer end already? I hate stepping outside and feeling like my flesh is melting off of my bones.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2021)

Went to Dunkin Dognuts to get a coffee. 
Drove home. 
Got out of car with coffee cup.
Instantly dropped coffee on ground. 
Spilled everywhere. 
Cup empty.
Only had a few sips.
FML.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Making friends being easy or hard as an adult is not a function of age.  I have my hands full enough between my needs and those of the beings in my immediate vicinity.  Free time is generally spent doing things that don't center around sociality or any one of the life problems I have to deal with.  I cannot speak for everyone but my situation is not uncommon.  I feel bad for the extroverts who can't really be as social as they would like, but I can't really relate to them either.



I'm not even an extrovert and I'm lonely.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I'm not even an extrovert and I'm lonely.



Time to make new/ better friends! But not in ways that spread covid...  Hm....


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Time to make new/ better friends! But not in ways that spread covid...  Hm....



I just moved across the country. New friends. I suck at new friends. But my old friends will always me my friends.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 29, 2021)

Many of the furries throwing fits over feral characters are the same furries trying to get conventions to abandon animal welfare charities.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 29, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I'm not even an extrovert and I'm lonely.


I don't know what to tell you, you're in a surprisingly big boat but it's not one I'm crewing.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I don't know what to tell you, you're in a surprisingly big boat but it's not one I'm crewing.



This boat is taking on water, and the galley has crappy food.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Many of the furries throwing fits over feral characters are the same furries trying to get conventions to abandon animal welfare charities.


Lemme guess, sfw feral OCS = gateway to bestiality?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 29, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Many of the furries throwing fits over feral characters are the same furries trying to get conventions to abandon animal welfare charities.


Furry fandom full of tone-deaf dipshits ruled by their genitals. Nihil novi sub solum.


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> This boat is taking on water, and the galley has crappy food.


Okay.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> This boat is taking on water, and the galley has crappy food.


If you're feeling brave I think now is the time to put yourself out there and be social (SAFELY). Before people get all bitter and recluse again.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 29, 2021)

So
New Beast Wars series happened

And what in the *goddamn fuck* did they do to Megatron. 

Not only is his voice *fucking atrocious* (someone clearly didn't want to pay union fees for the OG.), but they turned him into a one-note simp. 

The characterisation I feel makes sense in context but it's super boring when that's the only thing they have him do. 

The original is one of my favourite _Transformers_ characters ever so this is just sad.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You can come live with me in a small rural town. UwU


It sounds like a pretty good deel.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 30, 2021)

could not sleep...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It sounds like a pretty good deel.


It comes with conditions tho.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 30, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> It comes with conditions tho.


Okay okay, say no more, I'll strip naked and bow to the grass god


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 30, 2021)

Gah, I want nothing more than to set fire to my Xbox controller (it's wired, since my wireless one can't work with my PC because the damn thing doesn't have Bluetooth, yet my gaming laptops do!), has now suddenly stopped working. Meaning, I may have to reboot my system. Fucking Microsoft, can't you asshats get _ANYTHING_ right?

Now it says there's no drivers for the controller. Seriously? There WAS drivers installed this morning, when I was playing RE6. Are you fucking blind, Windows? Sooner I can get upgrades (not in a dozen years), I'll be happy.

All I did was, I unplugged the controller to fix it, as it was flashing, but I unplugged it this afternoon when I had to reset the controller, it waws stuck on Player 2, I'm Player 1, and now it's being an asshat, much like the OS.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm tired of existing. I keep doing the same old song and dance about how I'm sad and feel like I mean nothing. I'm tired of listening to myself being sad. And I'm tired of feeling this way perpetually. I wish I could just snap out of it and just be happy. I wish I could give myself that happiness instead of relying on others and potentially hurting them. I wish I could just play a game and complete a level and feel joy, not feel like I've wasted time. I wish I could draw and feel rewarded for my time and effort, not hate what I've created with a very deep gut feeling that this is wrong. I wish I could just... feel something besides negative feelings perpetually.


----------



## sushy (Jul 31, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I'm tired of existing. I keep doing the same old song and dance about how I'm sad and feel like I mean nothing. I'm tired of listening to myself being sad. And I'm tired of feeling this way perpetually. I wish I could just snap out of it and just be happy. I wish I could give myself that happiness instead of relying on others and potentially hurting them. I wish I could just play a game and complete a level and feel joy, not feel like I've wasted time. I wish I could draw and feel rewarded for my time and effort, not hate what I've created with a very deep gut feeling that this is wrong. I wish I could just... feel something besides negative feelings perpetually.


I am sorry to hear that. I just want to say that time that you do something that brings you joy (or something you enjoy) is not wasted. That time is worth it.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 31, 2021)

puts cream and sugar into your depressed cup to try and make you happier


waves news paper at those that make jokes about happy cream


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 31, 2021)

¬¬ I'm so going to set fire to Capcom's balls, and watch. I can't finish RE 6, because my "AI bot teammate" really doesn't DO fuck all.

It's like this: I'm in the Catacombs, that I need Helena to go through a upper area, to take out a shitbag who's in control of a statue that acts like a flamethrower. And if she's an bot, she doesn't kill the enemy. So I'll be standing there for a million years, unable to go through.

Now if I played Helena, I end up the same shit, with Leon.

Once through the big double doors, there's a shitbag in control of spears. They are instant death if you go near them and there is no way around them. If I play as Helena, my dumbfuck AI bot teammate won't kill the enemy, controlling the fucking spears.

What the hell Capcom, I know the AI in RE4 and 5 weren't exactly perfect, BUT at least they DID do shit! Well, mostly 5 than 4. I'd love a mod that makes the AI be fucking USEFUL than stand around, get grabbed, spat on, shot at, and so on. I hate you, Capcom!

I know I'll get that "You should look for someone to help", and the thing is, I'm not very comfortable doing so, mostly because I have had random friend requests because I'm a girl who knows her way around a controller, so I'm used to playing solo.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 31, 2021)

Spent 100$ on a trimmer razor thingy for ladies thinking it would be painless AND easier.
It was not. ;n;
I don't understand
Why would anyone want to feel your hairs being plucked out of your skin in rapid succession? 
It hurts!!! 
I tested it on my arm (shaved those recently so it was super short) and it grabbed only a few
Why would people do this to themselves?!!? 
100 dollars and I'm never using it again!!!


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Aug 1, 2021)

Mostly because some actually like pain? Sounds like a torture device. Either get a refund or get rid of it. Sounds evil.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Spent 100$ on a trimmer razor thingy for ladies thinking it would be painless AND easier.
> It was not. ;n;
> I don't understand
> Why would anyone want to feel your hairs being plucked out of your skin in rapid succession?
> ...



Don't shave. Be furry.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 1, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Don't shave. Be furry.


Boro spitting the truth. We are civilized furries here!


----------



## Tennet_G (Aug 1, 2021)

sushy said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I just want to say that time that you do something that brings you joy (or something you enjoy) is not wasted. That time is worth it.


Not quite what I was getting at. I'm just tired of being incapable of feeling joy and enjoying things. I do things that I _*think *_is worthwhile, and what I used to enjoy. All it does is make me feel worse off with my day though, and that's what I'm tired of. Yes, I go to therapy. I feel like it isn't working.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Don't shave. Be furry.


But I would be cactus, not furry


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> But I would be cactus, not furry







Why not both?


----------



## Rimna (Aug 1, 2021)

It is going to be 41+ degrees (Celsius) tomorrow... heatwave is finally hitting us wooooooooooooooooooooooo

*melts and dies*


----------



## Rimna (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh and it's currently midnight and it's 35 degrees. Guess I'll die.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 1, 2021)

It is 71°F with a 63°F dewpoint. I am in heaven


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

*Uh oh*

Incoming terfs that'll assume Chris is a representative of all trans people

Thank fuck we banned The Sun in Liverpool.


----------



## Regret (Aug 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Thank fuck we banned The Sun in Liverpool.



That must explain why the UK is so dark and dreary.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

*Well*

Some bourgie cunts just bought my Stepdad's employers out

And today, they announced he's among the employee's they're laying off to cut back on expenses 

I'm fortunate enough to have gotten effective financial independence last year when I moved out, but this might mean they have to move. Best case he gets a job that pays _half_.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 117573
> *Uh oh*
> 
> Incoming terfs that'll assume Chris is a representative of all trans people
> ...



It would be unreasonable and ignorant to view Chris Chan as a representative of anyone.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It would be unreasonable and ignorant to view Chris Chan as a representative of anyone.


Congrats, you've just described The Sun. 

I wouldn't wipe my ass with that newspaper


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Congrats, you've just described The Sun.
> 
> I wouldn't wipe my ass with that newspaper



Weren't they the newspaper that had the scandal over the Hillsborough coverage?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Weren't they the newspaper that had the scandal over the Hillsborough coverage?


Yep. 

That's why they're banned here. 

I don't know the specifics but from what I've gathered it's less of a legal ban and more an angry mob type ban.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 2, 2021)

Rimna said:


> It is going to be 41+ degrees (Celsius) tomorrow... heatwave is finally hitting us wooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> *melts and dies*



It was just as bad as I imagined it. And I had a lot of work, too 

Whew. Hopefully today was the worst.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 2, 2021)

Just had someone DM me with the message "*bites your ass*". Lolwut


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Just had someone DM me with the message "*bites your ass*". Lolwut


I've been fortunate enough to not get anything like that here but on Amino?

Holy shit lmao


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I've been fortunate enough to not get anything like that here but on Amino?
> 
> Holy shit lmao


I don't even feel sexual attraction. It's clear that I don't in my profile. But...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I don't even feel sexual attraction. It's clear that I don't in my profile. But...


I'm convinced people never read these things. I've started just ignoring any DM that starts with shit like "Hi" or "how are you" because they almost always turn out to be from weirdos that are trying to solicit nudes or convert me into a Neo-Nazi or something.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I'm convinced people never read these things. I've started just ignoring any DM that starts with shit like "Hi" or "how are you" because they almost always turn out to be from weirdos that are trying to solicit nudes or convert me into a Neo-Nazi or something.


Neo-Nazi? That's new to me, I didn't know they DMed people to try to convert them. Weird x.x


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I'm convinced people never read these things. I've started just ignoring any DM that starts with shit like "Hi" or "how are you" because they almost always turn out to be from weirdos that are trying to solicit nudes or convert me into a Neo-Nazi or something.


Whenever I get a random DM, I always check their profile, mutual servers, mutual friends, to find out how they got to me. If they look or seem shady (pfp, name, etc) I ignore them or more often block.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Neo-Nazi? That's new to me, I didn't know they DMed people to try to convert them. Weird x.x


Tbh I'm exaggerated there. But I get some weird questions about politics since I study it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Tbh I'm exaggerated there. But I get some weird questions about politics since I study it.


Ah. What kind of weird questions if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Ah. What kind of weird questions if you don't mind me asking?


Mostly just asking me specifics about the leanings of my lecturers. Feels like they're gathering proof for the whole "all academia is icky libtards" thing you see going around. Both of mine are actually openly right wing, not that they let it conflict with what they teach.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Mostly just asking me specifics about the leanings of my lecturers. Feels like they're gathering proof for the whole "all academia is icky libtards" thing you see going around. Both of mine are actually openly right wing, not that they let it conflict with what they teach.


I hate when they use phrases like "libtards" and "conservaturds". Why can't they just accept the fact that not everyone shares the same opinion? Like, hello... accept reality :0


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 2, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I hate when they use phrases like "libtards" and "conservaturds". Why can't they just accept the fact that not everyone shares the same opinion? Like, hello... accept reality :0


"Conservaturd"?  That's a new one to me, although its definition is pretty easy to ascertain.

I do have to wonder how many of the people using the two phrases are trying to fit in by using these, how many have perceived suffering at the hands of the side they're insulting, and how many actually DIRECTLY suffered through the target side's policies rather than their individuals.

That's as far down this political rabbit-hole as I dare go.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Conservaturd"?  That's a new one to me, although its definition is pretty easy to ascertain.
> 
> I do have to wonder how many of the people using the two phrases are trying to fit in by using these, how many have perceived suffering at the hands of the side they're insulting, and how many actually DIRECTLY suffered through the target side's policies rather than their individuals.
> 
> That's as far down this political rabbit-hole as I dare go.


Yes I think it'd be wise to move on. 

What I will say though, is that I have learned both through my course and by talking online, is that you have to use a gentler touch with individuals. You ain't gonna convince someone you're right by sending them threats.


----------



## Tennet_G (Aug 3, 2021)

I feel like I come back here to the vent threads way too much. I am not sure what else to do with all these emotions though.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 3, 2021)

Man today was just a bad bad for me, and it's not even fully over yet.

God damn it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 3, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I feel like I come back here to the vent threads way too much. I am not sure what else to do with all these emotions though.


Keep using the vent thread! Don't even think about whether you use it a lot or not! 

The vent thread is basically a second home for me and some others. If it helps even a teeny bit, or gives you a chance to hear some life-changing advice, take it!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 3, 2021)

Yeah I get you. Most of my vents are pretty small,but occasionally I'll post one like last night that's somewhat more serious (Other examples include Dad being a prick, being weird about my sexuality, etc..)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 3, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yep.
> 
> That's why they're banned here.
> 
> I don't know the specifics but from what I've gathered it's less of a legal ban and more an angry mob type ban.


I mean, all newspapers would be banned everywhere if crappy journalism was grounds to ban them


----------



## sushy (Aug 3, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Man today was just a bad bad for me, and it's not even fully over yet.
> 
> God damn it.


Same. I am having an awful day. Like 1/10 do not recommend this day


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 3, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I mean, all newspapers would be banned everywhere if crappy journalism was grounds to ban them


As I said from what I've gathered it's more of an informal ban, in that the general public gets angry if merchants try and sell it. 

And The Sun is a whole other tier of crappy. The reason Liverpool specifically hates it is due to their coverage of The Hillsborough Disaster, during which they blamed the football fans rather than poor management, going as far to claim they robbed the corpses and attacked first responders.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 3, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> As I said from what I've gathered it's more of an informal ban, in that the general public gets angry if merchants try and sell it.
> 
> And The Sun is a whole other tier of crappy. The reason Liverpool specifically hates it is due to their coverage of The Hillsborough Disaster, during which they blamed the football fans rather than poor management, going as far to claim they robbed the corpses and attacked first responders.


Eh that kind of catastrophic mistakes are routine in the press, that's pretty mild. The new york times won a Pulitzer for Holodomor negationism


----------



## TR273 (Aug 3, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Congrats, you've just described The Sun.
> 
> I wouldn't wipe my ass with that newspaper


Whilst idly viewing this story I found a bit in the aforementioned rag describing CC as 'Top Comic designer'.....
I'm tossing up either, coughing up a lung with laughter or being mortally offended.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2021)

-"[Complex music genre] is too elitist!", whine multimillionaires growing fatter and wealthier on the production of formulaic garbage.
-Kiwifarms' greatest crime is enabling CWC to survive as long as it has.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Aug 3, 2021)

Where to fucking begin.

Yesterday, my buddy and I (soon, his friends) we all played a few matches of Dead by Daylight, and my god nothing has fucking changed, mostly with how the devs are.

I don't remember how long it's been since I started the game, but it's become a fucking shit show of a game, and keeps getting worse.

Before, it was under Starbreeze/Overkill, then Behaviour or whatever they were called before took over, and the game's gone to shit since. Game has had so many issues since they took over, while they clearly don't know how the game works, nor how to 'balance' the game.

In the older days, you had "infinites", means, you could happily vault over a window, or opening, time and again which I thought was perfect because it would fight back against "tunnelers", these thundercunts who go after the _same_ Survivor who _just got saved_, and you get ones that camp at your hook. They still DO this shit, now. And the devs have NO problems with it!

They ban people, yet when it comes to cheaters or hackers, they turn a blind eye. Us lot had a few games of this shit:

Wallhacks, VPNs (they bypass the fact they used to abuse their ping, to make US lag), as back then, the Killer was _always_ the lobby host, so if they wanted to be dicks, they would piss about with their connection so it doesn't effect them, but effects the players in said lobby, plus we get people who play Huntress use aimbots. I did love how the devs got OWNED by 2 Streamers, it was hilarious! It proves they have no idea what they are doing.

They've been given reports, and evidence of hacks and other shit, and they don't do a damn thing.

They rather spit out broken patches, broken buffs to certain Killers (back then, there was only 2 I believe, then more came along), hell the RPD map got disabled for a while due to issues, but the problems haven't been fixed. It works for Survivors, but for Killers they suffer massive FPS issues.

Pissing around with the Perks. Before, the Killer Perk, "No One Escapes Death" aka NOED for short was a normal simple Perk, that would active when all 5 generators were repaired, and it allowed the Killer to one shot Survivors. Now, it's a Hex Perk, as when they brought in The Hag aka. The Midget, she runs Hex Perks, so they changed NOED to a Hex Perk, but the only way to disable NOED is to find _all_ Dull Totems around the maps, but if one is missed and the Killer had NOED, you have to hunt around to find the Hex Totem and get rid of it.

I got camped to death with my buddy and his friends, because it was a Leatherface, and A LOT of players who play that annoying cunt _always_ camp you to death. They wait for someone to save, then instant down them with the chainsaw, which is what The Hillbilly does.

Before there was an exploit, where people could turn HB's chainsaw to curve so it would always hit the player, by using the arrow keys, but I have a feeling they still left that issue in the game, but through another way.

I really can't see how camping someone is "legit strategy", it just allows you to get gen rushed. Same with tunneling. You're gonna get gen rushed for it, too. I will say, paws up that I am a shit Killer, because I lack of a sense of direction so I easily lose my targets, but I do say "gg" to Survivors who are able to escape me, but I don't say "gg" to cheaters.

I just wish these devs would fuck off and let people who actually give a shit about the game, to improve it, who know how to balance and not have it often one sided like it is right now.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 3, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> *Well*
> 
> Some bourgie cunts just bought my Stepdad's employers out
> 
> ...


Update

Estate agents are coming over to value the house tomorrow


----------



## JuniperW (Aug 3, 2021)

Just found out an artist I hired to draw one of my OCs has drawn pr0n of REAL PEOPLE…what the fuck??


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 3, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Just found out an artist I hired to draw one of my OCs has drawn pr0n of REAL PEOPLE…what the fuck??


Is it like... Marvel and comic hero stuff? Cause there's a million of those!


----------



## JuniperW (Aug 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Is it like... Marvel and comic hero stuff? Cause there's a million of those!


Nope, it’s of musicians


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 3, 2021)

I don't know how people just make adopts that sell. My adopts are either boring, too weird, or look too much like a character of mine. It's fucking frustrating. 

I wanted to take a break from commissions and have some fun designing characters but I guess I fucking suck. I guess I don't have the magic touch. I give up.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 3, 2021)

While we don't exactly have the best record re:interactions on here: Don't sell your artistic talents short. Also don't be disheartened by Adopts, more often than not timing is quite literally _the_ most deciding factor in whether they sell / for how much.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 3, 2021)

Attaman said:


> While we don't exactly have the best record re:interactions on here: Don't sell your artistic talents short. Also don't be disheartened by Adopts, more often than not timing is quite literally _the_ most deciding factor in whether they sell / for how much.


I guess I'm impatient because I don't want to wait 2 months to sell a $20 adopt. 
Yes I have waited that long. It's just not worth it anymore.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 3, 2021)

Chomby said:


> I guess I'm impatient because I don't want to wait 2 months to sell a $20 adopt.
> Yes I have waited that long. It's just not worth it anymore.


It's more a matter that the main thrust of the Adopt market loses interest about two pages / five minutes of searching in. Which is why well timed adopts seem to sell _instantaneously_ (as well as ripple through various users' favorites in flash-fire bidding wars) and others seemingly teleport to into the Land of Misfit Toys. As well as why many 'successful' Adopt artists keep on advertising the same work over and over and over (and FA had to implement rules with how often somebody can advertise the same work specifically to counter).

That said, again: Do not sell your artistic merits or enjoyment of creation short.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 3, 2021)

Design is really its own distinct skill that develops separately from art that's just meant to look pleasing—you don't necessarily get one by working on the other, and you can enjoy one without enjoying the other, too. It might be that you just don't like it a whole lot. It might also be that your skill at illustrative art exceeds your skill at design so that you can see it's 'weird' or 'boring' but lack the experience to know what to do differently.

That said, it's still only a skill and you can develop it, no magic necessary.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 4, 2021)

Yeah making adopts is just not for me anymore. 
I get compliments a lot on characters I've designed so I must be doing something right.  Maybe my adopts are crap because if I make one I like, I'll want to keep it. 
Whatever. I appreciate the responses but I'm just not doing it anymore. 

It's easier to just take commissions.


----------



## JaceyOnes (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## JaceyOnes (Aug 4, 2021)

i am disappoint


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 4, 2021)

I feel like poop. 
Tummi upsetti
Achey and unawakey
Am I getting sick or did I just sleep poorly?
Insides feel funny.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I feel like poop.
> Tummi upsetti
> Achey and unawakey
> Am I getting sick or did I just sleep poorly?
> Insides feel funny.



Need coffee. Or tea. Mint tea with honey. And a bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 4, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Need coffee. Or tea. Mint tea with honey. And a bacon cheeseburger.


Or a million dollars.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 4, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Need coffee. Or tea. Mint tea with honey. And a bacon cheeseburger.


Bacon cheeseburger please. -w-


Rimna said:


> Or a million dollars.


With the constant rise in food and rent, that might only last me a few years!


----------



## Rimna (Aug 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Bacon cheeseburger please. -w-
> 
> With the constant rise in food and rent, that might only last me a few years!



You know, I was recently talking to an ex-coworker about it. Some time ago, one million would be so much that it seems like it can last a life time. Nowadays, if I have 1 million in my currency I can buy.... a house and two apartments and enough money for a car, and to pay for taxes and upkeep for a few years. Not worth.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 4, 2021)

I feel cold on the outside but hot on the inside. Probably getting sick.


Rimna said:


> You know, I was recently talking to an ex-coworker about it. Some time ago, one million would be so much that it seems like it can last a life time. Nowadays, if I have 1 million in my currency I can buy.... a house and two apartments and enough money for a car, and to pay for taxes and upkeep for a few years. Not worth.



Its true! Even if you purchased one home for 100,000, that money would still only last a few years! 

And with the unpredictable future and flooding, its gonna cause even more financial strain!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 5, 2021)

Been quite a while since I had a drink, a decent one too, feel like I should treat myself, especially with all the stress going on.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Been quite a while since I had a drink, a decent one too, feel like I should treat myself, especially with all the stress going on.


Next rounds on me.

Either way, i think it's ok... *burps*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 5, 2021)

There's always something that makes me feel worthless or even contemplate harming myself....

I feel worthless again


----------



## ben909 (Aug 5, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> There's always something that makes me feel worthless or even contemplate harming myself....
> 
> I feel worthless again


aaaaaaa

NO


----------



## JaceyOnes (Aug 5, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> There's always something that makes me feel worthless or even contemplate harming myself....
> 
> I feel worthless again


in that case then those things don't matter.

pay attention to what's different.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 5, 2021)

JaceyOnes said:


> in that case then those things don't matter.
> 
> pay attention to what's different.


In this case IT DOES!

You see my mom always goes out using facemasks, gloves and goggles.

She didn't sleep good this night, and she went out for a bit to walk out our dog, but I assumed that as always she wore her facemasks, but she didn't today
We didn't notice until she was back

And now I feel worthless
WHY do I have to do something wrong always???????
Now she said many things and I feel worse, I care for her but I didn't do anything today
I feel horrible


----------



## ben909 (Aug 5, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> In this case IT DOES!
> 
> You see my mom always goes out using facemasks, gloves and goggles.
> 
> ...


just don't harm yourself please


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 5, 2021)

ben909 said:


> just don't harm yourself please


I will not
I'll keep my body safe

I'm just feeling terrible emotionally


----------



## ben909 (Aug 5, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I will not
> I'll keep my body safe
> 
> I'm just feeling terrible emotionally


ok, at least there is that

personally i would try and distract myself if i feel like that, but i don't know what works for you


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Aug 5, 2021)

Phew, I definitely regret all the drama I got dragged into on this site. Nothing good came out of it for me in the end. Sorry for getting a bit too hostile towards some people in getting involved in things I never should have gotten involved in -_-'


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 5, 2021)

sometimes I want dick so bad it hurts


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 5, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Phew, I definitely regret all the drama I got dragged into on this site. Nothing good came out of it for me in the end. Sorry for getting a bit too hostile towards some people in getting involved in things I never should have gotten involved in -_-'



Don't get all drama. Don't worry. Be happy.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Aug 5, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Don't get all drama. Don't worry. Be happy.


Yeah ^^
Though having seen how petty and gossipy this fandom can be, I wonder, are there things that are being talked about me behind my back? If so, I would like to hear what they are so that I have a chance to address them.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Aug 6, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Damn mosquitoes are already annoying enough under normal circumstances... how come the ones I'm dealing with like my feet better? what makes it so much worse is the amount of irritating mosquito saliva they need to get through the tough skin so why do you go for the fucking feet? why do you go through extra efforts to be extra annoying? fucking mosquitoes with a foot fetish


It is probably an aedes mosquito. My guess is that you are in California. They particularly bite multiple times and go specifically for the ankles and feet.


----------



## JaceyOnes (Aug 6, 2021)

Monsieur Lune said:


> It is probably an aedes mosquito. They particularly bite multiple times and go specifically for the ankles and feet.







THAT'S THE ONE!

this is the guy that's been pestering me recently on the farm.
apparently they have these in Scotland now.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Aug 6, 2021)

JaceyOnes said:


> View attachment 117828
> 
> THAT'S THE ONE!
> 
> ...


Yeah they are spreading around like crazy here in the US the latest outbreak has been in California which is why I assumed you were form there, but yeah these annoying things are invasive and finding their way all over the globe.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 6, 2021)

Monsieur Lune said:


> It is probably an aedes mosquito. My guess is that you are in California. They particularly bite multiple times and go specifically for the ankles and feet.


I don't think that was the one, although I'm using mashed remains as a reference, got one in the middle of the night and she already had packed some lunch for her larvae. It left a bloody mess


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 6, 2021)

JaceyOnes said:


> View attachment 117828
> 
> THAT'S THE ONE!
> 
> ...


*adds a Eeekk reaction*

Please take care! Those mosquitos can be very dangerous


----------



## Tennet_G (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm rather annoyed that I can't listen to love songs on the radio or stomach romantic imagery and displays. I'm supposed to be getting better, not getting worse. I still wish I could control my feelings instead of having such strong emotions towards mundane things which mean nothing in the long term.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 7, 2021)

Welp.

It seems the boss had no choice but to accept my pitch for our work schedules. In September the students go back to school which would leave us with two main cashier's and part time students (and that's assuming they dont quit). We were supposed to be getting 3 family members join but of course, they're now unsure of when they will arrive. Could be in October. 

So that means I'll be working all morning shifts mon-fri with weekends off! Students can work weekends or 4-hour shifts throughout the evening, I don't have to worry about them swapping my hours randomly, co-worker doesn't have to ask people to accommodate her and I can get some consistency! Finally!!! (Here's hoping Im not celebrating too early)


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> sometimes I want dick so bad it hurts


And I’d love some vulva rn too. Sex drive is making me go insane.


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Aug 7, 2021)

I live in a 1920s track home, and the non-standard windows mean damn near all A/C window units just won't fit. (Just burned through our _third_ portable, so not doing that again!)

Finally tracked down one that will fit, and it's legitimately twice the price of an equivalent one made for a standard, non-casement window. Why.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> sometimes I want dick so bad it hurts





Parabellum3 said:


> And I’d love some vulva rn too. Sex drive is making me go insane.


...jfc
Sex is not going to fill the hole where your self-esteem would usually be


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Aug 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What a wild ride!
> 
> Unfortunately that is more common than I'd like, but I'm glad you managed to pull yourself out okay! Especially with that twist at the end! I'm glad something more positive seems to be growing in its place!


Yeah, that I'm glad about as well. Was a learning experience I suppose ... Was still unpleasant though, and could almost certainly have gone much better ...


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> ...jfc
> Sex is not going to fill the hole where your self-esteem would usually be


At least I'll no longer have to be worried about being a virgin.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> At least I'll no longer have to be worried about being a virgin.


furry_priorities.txt


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> At least I'll no longer have to be worried about being a virgin.



Just don't rush it.

Or if you do, don't make it some fantasy drama where you promise you'll be together forever. Be honest and upfront about your intentions with the person you decide to hook up with (or pay- and no, that's not a jab).

Rushing it can result in an experience that ruins the whole thing for you and being dishonest and delusional ends in disaster because someone is going to have a meltdown when they snap back to reality. Or it could play out like my ex, who basically ended his facade/interest in me once he'd gotten what he wanted. :/ I only say that because it can definitely go both ways and it's always sad.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Being desperate to lose your v-card is going to get you hurt.  Mentally/emotionally and quite possibly PHYSICALLY.  There are some legit nasty people lurking within and without the fandom who will do horrible things to you, and they will use sex or the promise of it to do it.

I'm throwing pearls before the swine here but JESUS.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Just don't rush it.
> 
> Or if you do, don't make it some fantasy drama where you promise you'll be together forever. Be honest and upfront about your intentions with the person you decide to hook up with (or pay- and no, that's not a jab).
> 
> Rushing it can result in an experience that ruins the whole thing for you and being dishonest and delusional ends in disaster because someone is going to have a meltdown when they snap back to reality. Or it could play out like my ex, who basically ended his facade/interest in me once he'd gotten what he wanted. :/ I only say that because it can definitely go both ways and it's always sad.





O.D.D. said:


> Being desperate to lose your v-card is going to get you hurt.  Mentally/emotionally and quite possibly PHYSICALLY.  There are some legit nasty people lurking within and without the fandom who will do horrible things to you, and they will use sex or the promise of it to do it.
> 
> I'm throwing pearls before the swine here but JESUS.


Hmmm. It's quite strange to think that something that is supposed to induce pleasure can lead to harm. But I do understand that some people use it for their own interests maliciously. Then again if I play it "safe" by either agreeing to do it with someone strictly for casual purposes or go to Vegas n' such, there shouldn't be any drama afterwards since I know what to expect. 

And hey I could wait but at the same time I don't want to lose it when I'm like fuckin 50 or something.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Hmmm. It's quite strange to think that something that is supposed to induce pleasure can lead to harm. But I do understand that some people use it for their own interests maliciously. Then again if I play it "safe" by either agreeing to do it with someone strictly for casual purposes or go to Vegas n' such, there shouldn't be any drama afterwards since I know what to expect.
> 
> And hey I could wait but at the same time I don't want to lose it when I'm like fuckin 50 or something.


OK, I'm just going to call this a lost cause.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> ...jfc
> Sex is not going to fill the hole where your self-esteem would usually be



I'm here to vent, not get vented on.
Or am I?


----------



## Punji (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> At least I'll no longer have to be worried about being a virgin.





Parabellum3 said:


> And hey I could wait but at the same time I don't want to lose it when I'm like fuckin 50 or something.


It's not something to get rid of, in my opinion. If you find a person and situation for it, great. If not, great. It's dangerous for sure, leads to a lot of harm in many ways for many reasons.

_Give_ your virginity, don't _lose_ it. If it takes fifty years or only another week, it happens when it happens, if it does. Don't let it judge your value as a person or an individual.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I'm here to vent, not get vented on.
> Or am I?


We're all here to be upset and honestly people who think they should use their dicks to work life's steering wheel upset the shit out of me.  Giving you the benefit of the doubt here, you're setting yourself up for a lot of pain.  If I completely discard any notions that you're a mostly decent person, things like "you equate sex with happiness, success and love/friendship and you feel entitled to those things so you feel entitled to sex" come into the picture which puts you into some REALLY dark territory, but I'm going to operate off the assumption that you're way more likely to be victimized than victimize someone else because most if not all people deserve a presumption of "not harmful".


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I'm here to vent, not get vented on.
> Or am I?


I still think your pfp is hashtag fire and colon fireemoji_1 colon


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> OK, I'm just going to call this a lost cause.


I sense that something similar happened to you in the past?


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I sense that something similar happened to you in the past?


I ain't doing any life history exposition.  You want to bare your arse, I can't stop you, but I'm old enough to know better than THAT.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Aug 7, 2021)

Phew, venting is nice ^^

If there was a problem I definitely had, it's that I was too unconfident and paranoid to properly express myself. Glad I'm getting better~


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I'm here to vent, not get vented on.
> Or am I?



You constantly vent your farts into FAF
It's time to fight fire with fire!!! 



O.D.D. said:


> people who think they should use their dicks to work life's steering wheel upset the shit out of me.


If you took five minutes to get acquainted with Boro, you'd know that isn't the case! XD


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I ain't doing any life history exposition.  You want to bare your arse, I can't stop you, but I'm old enough to know better than THAT.


I was just relating to @Borophagus Metropolis ,except it's different in my case due to preferences. But if something traumatic has happened to you in the past, then I do sincerely apologize.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You constantly vent your farts into FAF
> It's time to fight fire with fire!!!


...You want a neverending flamethrower? I'm in!


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 7, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> ...You want a neverending flamethrower? I'm in!


Premium unleaded gas, I would expect nothing less of our resident master gas passer.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> We're all here to be upset and honestly people who think they should use their dicks to work life's steering wheel upset the shit out of me.  Giving you the benefit of the doubt here, you're setting yourself up for a lot of pain.  If I completely discard any notions that you're a mostly decent person, things like "you equate sex with happiness, success and love/friendship and you feel entitled to those things so you feel entitled to sex" come into the picture which puts you into some REALLY dark territory, but I'm going to operate off the assumption that you're way more likely to be victimized than victimize someone else because most if not all people deserve a presumption of "not harmful".



You are jumping to some rather extreme conclusions. I am simply horny as fuck all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Premium unleaded gas, I would expect nothing less of our resident master gas passer.


Premium unleaded Limited Special Edition, but wait there's more!

Order now and get 100% diet too with no sugar or carbohydrates!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 7, 2021)

I really don't have much to vent about. I just got a promotion. I have plenty of whiskey. My dogs love me. And my family is close by.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I really don't have much to vent about. I just got a promotion. I have plenty of whiskey. My dogs love me. And my family is close by.



The one dog that can blame the stench on its owner.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I was just relating to @Borophagus Metropolis ,except it's different in my case due to preferences.


I mean, ok, just avoid making sex your be-all end-all, I promise you'll be VERY disappointed.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I mean, ok, just avoid making sex your be-all end-all, I promise you'll be VERY disappointed.



Or you will enjoy it immensely and it will strengthen the bond with your mate.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I mean, ok, just avoid making sex your be-all end-all, I promise you'll be VERY disappointed.


Just having it once will likely be enough to satisfy me, and more importantly it crosses an item out on my bucket list.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 7, 2021)

I hate having a cold/flu and, even with my being vaccinated, wondering if some infected, maskless dork gave me a variant in the name of "freedom".

On the positive side, I can see the irony in the group who made a vaccine their priority is also the least likely to be vaccinated.  So, *sneeze-coughing* yeah, being sick sucks.


TyraWadman said:


> Just don't rush it.
> 
> Or if you do, don't make it some fantasy drama where you promise you'll be together forever. Be honest and upfront about your intentions with the person you decide to hook up with (or pay- and no, that's not a jab).
> 
> Rushing it can result in an experience that ruins the whole thing for you and being dishonest and delusional ends in disaster because someone is going to have a meltdown when they snap back to reality. Or it could play out like my ex, who basically ended his facade/interest in me once he'd gotten what he wanted. :/ I only say that because it can definitely go both ways and it's always sad.


Sound advice.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You constantly vent your farts into FAF
> It's time to fight fire with fire!!!
> 
> 
> If you took five minutes to get acquainted with Boro, you'd know that isn't the case! XD


I have a crack ton of long stick matches and I'm not afraid to use them


----------



## JaceyOnes (Aug 7, 2021)

2 of my friends just married each other.

sorry, didn't know where to post it. this thread seemed appropriate.

congrats you two.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 8, 2021)

Another shopping trip and another couple strikeouts, still can't track down the garam masala and can't find a replacement lightbulb for the lava lamp.


----------



## zandelux (Aug 9, 2021)

Fuck my spine. At this point I don't want to become my sona, I want to become a jellyfish.


----------



## Tennet_G (Aug 9, 2021)

I keep typing paragraphs just to realize I'm repeating the same things again. Am I getting worse? I keep wanting answers to my questions but none of the answers given ever seem to work and it frustrates me to no end. Therapist, vent thread, friends. They all give me similar answers but I can't seem to find any relief in those answers. They seem to irritate me more. But it's better than leaving it alone. Doing that makes it even worse and I end up doing something stupid.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 9, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I keep typing paragraphs just to realize I'm repeating the same things again. Am I getting worse? I keep wanting answers to my questions but none of the answers given ever seem to work and it frustrates me to no end. Therapist, vent thread, friends. They all give me similar answers but I can't seem to find any relief in those answers. They seem to irritate me more. But it's better than leaving it alone. Doing that makes it even worse and I end up doing something stupid.


Assuming I'm on the same page, those technically aren't answers. They're just ways to cope until you can find it!

What exactly do you hope to achieve in life? (Doesn't have to be work related or involve becoming famous. Could even be a bucket list!)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 9, 2021)

Well

You'll never guess which idiot booked the wrong hotel date and had to rebook, doubling the price.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Well
> 
> You'll never guess which idiot booked the wrong hotel date and had to rebook, doubling the price.


Ayyy the hotel owners just went behind hotels.com's back and changed the booking for free


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 9, 2021)

I just started taking Vyvanse, and I'm not sure if it's just a coincidence or not but I feel like I've been a lot more down, irritable, as well as started staying up late recently. I wish to see if this will continue go on, if not get worse. I hope it's not related to the meds because I need them to concentrate with my studies.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2021)

It seems to me that a lot of climate activists are just in it to hawk identitarian talking points and don't actually give a shit about the biosphere at large. This is evidenced by the vitriol against animal rights activists, vegans, and atheists pointing out the link between creation myths and our treatment of other lifeforms. When they *do* talk about other species, it's almost always in terms of their utility to some human group or another, rarely as entities with their own welfare to consider.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 9, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It seems to me that a lot of climate activists are just in it to hawk identitarian talking points and don't actually give a shit about the biosphere at large. This is evidenced by the vitriol against animal rights activists, vegans, and atheists pointing out the link between creation myths and our treatment of other lifeforms. When they *do* talk about other species, it's almost always in terms of their utility to some human group or another, rarely as entities with their own welfare to consider.


Ties between conservation and religion have been something I've just started to learn about. It's pretty interesting. 

I've read mostly about Lemurs and native Malagasy folklore

Apparently the Indri Lemurs (Big boyes, scream a lot) are seen as the ancestors of humans and were considered sacred, meaning they were safe until French Missionaries made people Catholic. 

On the other hand though, the Ayeaye (Gremlin boyes, have skeleton hands) was considered an avatar of Death. They're still killed on sight fairly often but I wouldn't be at all surprised if they've been targeted less in the last century or so.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 9, 2021)

Being entirely honest: If somebody's first response to somebody concerned about climate destruction and / or change[1] is to pry as to their opinions on vegans and atheists to determine if they _really_ care about the environment, they may want to look in the mirror. Because I definitely get vibes about faux concern but it ain't coming from the one being questioned. 

Animal rights are at least _moderately_ related (specifically since they tend to eventually delve into exploitation practices, discussion of invasive / transplanted species and whatnot, et al), but (militant) veganism is a mess in and of itself (particularly with how it tends to get fucky with sociological outlier demographics like the Inuit who are heavily reliant on certain hunting practices / products, or places that cannot feasibly sustain or ship the necessary crops to shift to an exclusively vegan lifestyle). Likewise the focus on _atheists_ versus people who examine theology in general (since there's no shortage of christian, jewish, muslim, hindu, et al who can and will rip into creation myths just as readily as atheist peers) makes me think there's a _very_ different grudge.

For full disclosure I included (militant) in the above as nine times out of ten when vegan inevitably comes up in these sort of discussions isn't in relation to "I personally abstain from animal product and animal byproduct foods / goods for personal / moral reasons" sorts that're being dragged but the "Gets fucky with sociological outlier demographics and has even more fucky 'solutions' to logistics problems" type. I can't speak for other people's experiences, but just talking from my own I've never seen the former get any flak... but _have_ had the pleasure of dealing with "Actually sometimes hundreds of millions starving to death is good  And who cares if indigenous groups are eradicated / forcibly expelled from their homelands " sorts. 

[1] Two tangentially related but also fairly different subject matters.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 9, 2021)

The last few nights have been really bad. Before trying to get a night sleep, I lay on my bed just feeling this nothingness, as if I'm completely alone, like this quiet void engulfs my mind and the air around me, or even some kind of sensation of impending doom, and this feeling as if I am somehow left behind, as the world, that I don't really feel apart of, is changing negativity around me, and that I'm not strong enough to handle or accept these changes, and I'd just keep wishing that I was never born, or feel as if I was born in the wrong generation that doesn't fit the person I am, or how I wanted to live to see and experience the world. I know there are things around me, that are completely out of my control (not like I ever had an actual grip on my life or the stuff happening around me in the first place), which affect my well-being, my past, present and future, and my surroundings, and I think it is why, or the primary reason I have been feeling the way I do.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 10, 2021)

Be great if my dumb hand could do more than 30-40 minutes of intense actiony gaming at a stretch. Tried playing Risk of Rain 2 with husband and boyfriend last night and by the end of our run my left hand was killing me from how hard I end up pressing the WASD etc keys.



Attaman said:


> For full disclosure I included (militant) in the above as nine times out of ten when vegan inevitably comes up in these sort of discussions isn't in relation to "I personally abstain from animal product and animal byproduct foods / goods for personal / moral reasons" sorts that're being dragged but the "Gets fucky with sociological outlier demographics and has even more fucky 'solutions' to logistics problems" type. I can't speak for other people's experiences, but just talking from my own I've never seen the former get any flak... but _have_ had the pleasure of dealing with "Actually sometimes hundreds of millions starving to death is good  And who cares if indigenous groups are eradicated / forcibly expelled from their homelands " sorts.


I’d personally also include excessively preachy/pushy ideological vegans and vegetarians. If your approach is “vegan/strict vegetarian or bust” you’re not only going to be ineffective, you’re also potentially contributing to the malnutrition of any people you do convert. Being vegan without lots of research and probably supplements is _hard_. (Also people who try to put their cats on vegan diets should try to sustain themselves exclusively on lettuce. Don’t talk to me about animal cruelty, you monsters!) 

Less meat is less meat/less environmental impact. More humanely sourced meat is less exploitation. Less is an improvement any way you slice it, and demanding none is going farther than most people are capable of while maintaining good health.

(I personally eat meat like 1-2 times a week most weeks; I allow myself a single meat item when I get groceries and may get meat eating out. I don’t believe I would be healthy on a completely vegetarian diet, and that’s with someone who knows what he’s doing doing the majority of our cooking.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2021)

Attaman said:


> For full disclosure I included (militant) in the above as nine times out of ten when vegan inevitably comes up in these sort of discussions isn't in relation to "I personally abstain from animal product and animal byproduct foods / goods for personal / moral reasons" sorts that're being dragged but the "Gets fucky with sociological outlier demographics and has even more fucky 'solutions' to logistics problems" type. I can't speak for other people's experiences, but just talking from my own I've never seen the former get any flak... but _have_ had the pleasure of dealing with "Actually sometimes hundreds of millions starving to death is good  And who cares if indigenous groups are eradicated / forcibly expelled from their homelands " sorts.


My experience is quite simply that the ones who are perfectly okay with harming remote groups are the only ones I've ever met, to the point where I may wind up questioning people who actually can't eat meat because of my own damn trauma from the word "vegan".

Actually, indigenous groups are something I need to research as I'm pretty sure some of the staple veggies and grains that vegans love so much are so over-farmed in remote areas that it's causing issues for the locals.  (Quinoa and asparagus are the two that come to mind - the former allegedly the locals can't afford anymore, the latter supposedly causing water issues.)


I pretty much wind up with two questions whenever the issue of "less meat" comes up - didn't we used to eat more parts of the animal, and are there areas where we could raise animals where we can't reasonably farm veggies or grains?


....full disclosure on that last comment, I'm someone who probably could never go vegan for a number of reasons and in fact my body does not tolerate veggies all that well anymore, especially in the amounts necessary in a vegan diet.  And I know some of the vital organs have essential vitamins.  Whether they're more "bioavailable" (read: a measure of how well the body can absorb them) than the plant versions is something I need to research, hard, for when I have much more control over my own food choices.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2021)

Attaman said:


> a _very_ different grudge


I would *love* to hear what you think this is really about, since you've got it all figured out. Peer into my mind and tell me what my *actual* gripe is.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 10, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I would *love* to hear what you think this is really about, since you've got it all figured out. Peer into my mind and tell me what my *actual* gripe is.


Well you know what they say about people who always start their ramblings with some variation of "I'll be honest"


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 10, 2021)

First day that masks are no longer mandatory over here. Stores are allowed to enforce as they see fit, but mine decided not to. 

People are already back to coughing into their hands and wiping their noses like Covid never happened. 

It was gross before. It's still gross, now!


----------



## Attaman (Aug 10, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’d personally also include excessively preachy/pushy ideological vegans and vegetarians. If your approach is “vegan/strict vegetarian or bust” you’re not only going to be ineffective, you’re also potentially contributing to the malnutrition of any people you do convert. Being vegan without lots of research and probably supplements is _hard_. (Also people who try to put their cats on vegan diets should try to sustain themselves exclusively on lettuce. Don’t talk to me about animal cruelty, you monsters!)


Access to the relevant nutrition, nutritional information, et al definitely falls under the “Gets fucky” realm, yeah. Like, it’s still a fairly common point of exploitation in several small communities for grocery options to be “About as diverse and nutritional as a corner shop” (to say nothing of places where it isn’t even exploitation: A couple towns in Alaska or other “Effectively isolated for the winter” regions spring to mind). Hypothetically a solution there is to expand access to the relevant food stuffs, information, et al… but the fact that this issue remains even when talking about non-Vegan diets says a _lot _on how difficult this issue is to fix.


quoting_mungo said:


> Less meat is less meat/less environmental impact. More humanely sourced meat is less exploitation. Less is an improvement any way you slice it, and demanding none is going farther than most people are capable of while maintaining good health.
> 
> (I personally eat meat like 1-2 times a week most weeks; I allow myself a single meat item when I get groceries and may get meat eating out. I don’t believe I would be healthy on a completely vegetarian diet, and that’s with someone who knows what he’s doing doing the majority of our cooking.)


Since time is short (killing the last few minutes of lunch break), I’ll be brief with a “Wholehearted and sincere agreement” / “This”.




Firuthi Dragovic said:


> My experience is quite simply that the ones who are perfectly okay with harming remote groups are the only ones I've ever met, to the point where I may wind up questioning people who actually can't eat meat because of my own damn trauma from the word "vegan".
> 
> Actually, indigenous groups are something I need to research as I'm pretty sure some of the staple veggies and grains that vegans love so much are so over-farmed in remote areas that it's causing issues for the locals.  (Quinoa and asparagus are the two that come to mind - the former allegedly the locals can't afford anymore, the latter supposedly causing water issues.)


It is a fairly common flip-flop, unfortunately. Such communities are worth emulating and acknowledging until they very sharply and suddenly _aren’t_.....



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I would *love* to hear what you think this is really about, since you've got it all figured out. Peer into my mind and tell me what my *actual* gripe is.


The “indentitarian talking points”, people with vitriol against “animal rights activists…” et al? The environmental stuff (as it relates outside those) is entirely tangential.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 10, 2021)

Cat's missing


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

To hell with these people, to hell with their ill behaved crotchspawn and to hell with anyone who plays the "nothing to be done" card.  Fuck you people, die in a fucking car fire.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 10, 2021)

Melatonin not doing shit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Melatonin not doing shit.


My doctor said to use chamomile tea with it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 10, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My doctor said to use chamomile tea with it.


Chamomile doesn't do anything for me, maybe when I was younger, but not now.


----------



## zandelux (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm not going to talk about the pros and cons of vegetarianism/veganism. But what I will say is this: the people who complain about the fanatical veg people seem to far outweigh the actual fanatics. Even on the Internet, I've hardly interacted with any fanatics. In real life? I've met zero people like that. None. Now admittedly this is my own perspective based on who I meet, but I do live in Los Angeles. We have no shortage of veg people, and I'm friends with quite a few. None of them are pushy. But I do meet people fairly regularly (and am even friends with one) who complain about the pushy ones.

Funny how that works.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Cat's missing


UPDATE

THE BBY HAS RETURNED

BY WHICH I MEAN SHE LITERALLY JUST WANDERED THROUGH THE FRONT DOOR

AND MY PARENTS WERE LIKE BRUH WTF DON'T DO THAT AGAIN

(she was missing for around 9 hours. She usually only spends a couple minutes outside a day, at most.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2021)

zandelux said:


> I'm not going to talk about the pros and cons of vegetarianism/veganism. But what I will say is this: the people who complain about the fanatical veg people seem to far outweigh the actual fanatics. Even on the Internet, I've hardly interacted with any fanatics. In real life? I've met zero people like that. None. Now admittedly this is my own perspective based on who I meet, but I do live in Los Angeles. We have no shortage of veg people, and I'm friends with quite a few. None of them are pushy. But I do meet people fairly regularly (and am even friends with one) who complain about the pushy ones.
> 
> Funny how that works.


Few people would be dumb enough to do it in person, in full view where they can be countered, and that may explain your experience in LA.

As far as online?  From my experience, it's the most public and least moderated spaces where the militant vegan attitude tends to flourish.  You're mixing anonymity and lack of oversight in a situation like that.  So naturally, you're going to get people who refuse to act with any amount of sense.

Call it the G.I.F.T. if you really want.  I don't call it that because my encounters with militant vegan types have had said vegan use the kind of circular reasoning and blind moral attacks I'd usually associate with a cult.

Unfortunately, the way these people force their way into conversations, "block and move on" means allowing them free reign to pull their crap and bring down everyone else.  Hence all the venting.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2021)

Fucking constant rumination is driving me nuts...


----------



## Attaman (Aug 10, 2021)

zandelux said:


> I'm not going to talk about the pros and cons of vegetarianism/veganism. But what I will say is this: the people who complain about the fanatical veg people seem to far outweigh the actual fanatics. Even on the Internet, I've hardly interacted with any fanatics. In real life? I've met zero people like that. None. Now admittedly this is my own perspective based on who I meet, but I do live in Los Angeles. We have no shortage of veg people, and I'm friends with quite a few. None of them are pushy. But I do meet people fairly regularly (and am even friends with one) who complain about the pushy ones.
> 
> Funny how that works.


In that regard I do apologize, particularly as my original post draft was going to explicitly mention that such are a very small (and mostly just vocal) minority / proportion of vegans overall but was cut in the end.

I get that contextually it’s kind of inferred that one’s talking about bad eggs when going on about fucky interactions / rhetoric, but I’ve gone on about implicit language on here long enough that I really shouldn’t do the same.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 10, 2021)

woo 90f outside and big storms


----------



## Sairn (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm getting more and more pissed off at my job.

If it isn't our mostly incompetent service desk, it's staff that pretend like we're miracle workers and bypass creating any sort of ticket. Always in a state of being perpetually behind and short staffed. THEY WONDER WHY WE HAVE A HIGH TURNOVER RATE. /rantover

I'm gonna get this new job, and say fuck off to this department.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 10, 2021)

Why the hell can it threaten rain and just not deliver?!?!


quoting_mungo said:


> Be great if my dumb hand could do more than 30-40 minutes of intense actiony gaming at a stretch. Tried playing Risk of Rain 2 with husband and boyfriend last night and by the end of our run my left hand was killing me from how hard I end up pressing the WASD etc keys.
> 
> 
> I’d personally also include excessively preachy/pushy ideological vegans and vegetarians. If your approach is “vegan/strict vegetarian or bust” you’re not only going to be ineffective, you’re also potentially contributing to the malnutrition of any people you do convert. Being vegan without lots of research and probably supplements is _hard_. (Also people who try to put their cats on vegan diets should try to sustain themselves exclusively on lettuce. Don’t talk to me about animal cruelty, you monsters!)
> ...






I read militant vegan and strict began or bust.


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 11, 2021)

Always trying my best to be positive, so take it with humor what I say now. :'D

So, there is this really weird website called "Instagram". Never planned to make an account there, but some lovely people are there and I want to support them. <3 At first it was possible to look at images without an account, just the way it should be. I was happily scrolling down, until a new window popped up, trying to force me to create an account. "Not with me!", I said, and refreshed the site, HA! But those sneaky little rats... (Not the cute furry ones.) Now, when I clicked on images, it would always show me the account creation window. As a smart and logical person, it was obvious it had to be an error, right? When you click on a thumbnail of an image, it should show the actual image in all its glory. It's common sense. But I refreshed like crazy and it wouldn't work anymore. DeviantArt and Fur Affinity must be far ahead of its time, that they let me actually* look *at *art and images*. I took it as granted, so it was my mistake. I'm the one at fault here, that's what I realized. Instagram is a journey of self-reflection. I refreshed so many times, that Instagram would now immediately show me the account creation window as soon as I visit the page, the site lost its patience with me and wouldn't even treat me the little thumbnails anymore.
After my self-reflection, I decided to create an actual account, yes. It requires only an email address, a full name and a user name. I'm fine with that, at least they don't ask for my private phone number or similar! Since they didn't ask for a real full name, I just made one up. Always protect your data!
Something really strange happened after the creation. They detected strange behaviour or something of the sort and blocked me immediately from accessing the site. Okay, weird. I don't know what could have been so strange. It was always Instagram who was strange, not me. I only want to look at images. But then I felt something really weird in my face that felt like a fist. They asked for my phone number. That was so sudden and unexpected. Since I didn't feel like yet another self-reflection, I just grabbed my phone and put in my number. They said they sent me a code, but...I never received one.
Ugh...
Okay, I checked my phone number again and again, tried to let them resend the code to me. Nothing worked, even though I did everything right.
After some research I discovered that I'm not the only one with those struggles. At least! No need to take it personally anymore. It was recommended to use a fake online phone number. And it immediately worked! Okay! I mean...I don't mind. Whatever makes them happy, I guess.
But the strangeness doesn't end here! I didn't receive a message from Instagram... No, it was a message from *Facebook*!!! Facebook gave me the code! Again: they had to ask Facebook to send me the code. And the code didn't even work! 3 numbers, space, 3 numbers. I typed it in correctly. After doing some math, I decided to just use the numbers without the space and it worked.
*sigh*
And now... Now I have to wait up to 24 hours until my account gets (hopefully!) activated. They will check my informations. I don't see why it shouldn't work, because I only did what they asked for. And tomorrow I can finally look at that one cute little drawing of a puppy.

If I don't leave another message here, assume my account got activated and that I live happily ever after.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 11, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> Always trying my best to be positive, so take it with humor what I say now. :'D
> 
> So, there is this really weird website called "Instagram". Never planned to make an account there, but some lovely people are there and I want to support them. <3 At first it was possible to look at images without an account, just the way it should be. I was happily scrolling down, until a new window popped up, trying to force me to create an account. "Not with me!", I said, and refreshed the site, HA! But those sneaky little rats... (Not the cute furry ones.) Now, when I clicked on images, it would always show me the account creation window. As a smart and logical person, it was obvious it had to be an error, right? When you click on a thumbnail of an image, it should show the actual image in all its glory. It's common sense. But I refreshed like crazy and it wouldn't work anymore. DeviantArt and Fur Affinity must be far ahead of its time, that they let me actually* look *at *art and images*. I took it as granted, so it was my mistake. I'm the one at fault here, that's what I realized. Instagram is a journey of self-reflection. I refreshed so many times, that Instagram would now immediately show me the account creation window as soon as I visit the page, the site lost its patience with me and wouldn't even treat me the little thumbnails anymore.
> After my self-reflection, I decided to create an actual account, yes. It requires only an email address, a full name and a user name. I'm fine with that, at least they don't ask for my private phone number or similar! Since they didn't ask for a real full name, I just made one up. Always protect your data!
> ...


facebook owns that site


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 11, 2021)

ben909 said:


> facebook owns that site


That explains everything! Haha.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 11, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> That explains everything! Haha.


yep... hate them


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 11, 2021)

After being an unrepentant shitheel to me for months the one coworker is making threats to quit.
Don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out, asshole, don't need the OSHA guys having a fit.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 11, 2021)

Eh, I've been feeling tired all day today for some reason. And there's no good espresso to be had where I currently am. God damn it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 11, 2021)

Apparently it's just hand and wrist pain for me all around lately. Been going through most of the day with my right wrist brace on. Really hoping I've just done something stupid with it, because if this is what I fear it worst-case could be, I'm going to be so fucking miserable. If it's not better by Monday I guess I'm calling my GP's office to get it checked out. (Ugh do not want.)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 11, 2021)

I succeeded at two things today: getting drunk, and changing the tires on my scoot. I failed at everything else.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2021)

Days away from my first proper vacation abroad ever, I'm anxious about getting tested on friday 13th. Not out of superstition but out of believing in Murphy's law


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 11, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Days away from my first proper vacation abroad ever, I'm anxious about getting tested on friday 13th. Not out of superstition but out of believing in Murphy's law


Ethylene Oxide, which I believe is on the swabs of testing, is carcinogenic, so constantly getting tested probably isn't very healthy for many individuals.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Ethylene Oxide, which I believe is on the swabs of testing, is carcinogenic, so constantly getting tested probably isn't very healthy for many individuals.


Let's not be anti-science now, why would they use dangerous substances on us if it saves even one life and bleh bleh bleh


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 11, 2021)

Blue, my catto, bit my face while playing with me (we play rough) and I think it's infected. I'm an idiot who doesn't know how to take care of herself and I didn't think to bathe it or anything. It's all swollen and painful under my left eye.

I secretly hope that I lose an eye so I can pretend to be a pirate or Nick Fury.






Life goals.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 11, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Blue, my catto, bit my face while playing with me (we play rough) and I think it's infected. I'm an idiot who doesn't know how to take care of herself and I didn't think to bathe it or anything. It's all swollen and painful under my left eye.
> 
> I secretly hope that I lose an eye so I can pretend to be a pirate or Nick Fury.
> 
> ...


*Slaps*

Go to doctor xD


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Slaps*
> 
> Go to doctor xD


No u.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 11, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> No u.


pOOLYSPOORIN!


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Aug 11, 2021)

I remember how enthusiastic the friend who created our discord server used to be. Things are no longer the same ...
She was a genuinely good person, I hope I'll get to see her in those spirits again ...


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 11, 2021)

Baby bro managed to convince mom to let him play Skyrim. He's 10. I bought the disc and he found it. The case says it's rated M.
"I don't think he should be but okay"
*sets up family settings on his computer*
As he gets ready for bed I get a knock on my door telling me to set the family settings on... there are none... it's a rated M game for a reason...
GUESS HE'LL JUST HAVE TO SETTLE FOR OBLIVION


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Baby bro managed to convince mom to let him play Skyrim. He's 10. I bought the disc and he found it. The case says it's rated M.
> "I don't think he should be but okay"
> *sets up family settings on his computer*
> As he gets ready for bed I get a knock on my door telling me to set the family settings on... there are none... it's a rated M game for a reason...
> GUESS HE'LL JUST HAVE TO SETTLE FOR OBLIVION


Oh god kids that get parents to let them play age inappropriate games. And game store employees that enable them.

When the older of my two younger brothers was like... I think 10? he went to a game store with a friend and bought some game rated for older kids behind Mom's back. Something Wars. (This would have been back in the mid-90s. I is old.) Mom caught him playing it and went to return it. FAIK she told off the employee for selling it to a kid without guardian's consent, which... I don't think is wildly inappropriate. (My mom is pretty nice, so it wouldn't be a Karen magnitude telling-off, just a "you should not have done this.")

My ex and I were browsing at GAME after checking up on the status of my application and getting pretty rudely snubbed, and some kid came in with his dad. Kid proceeds to pick out a game rated for I want to say 17+ or 18+; definitely no younger than 15, and tries to convince dad to buy it for him. Dad looks at the age rating and asks employee if the violence in it is very bad. Sensible enough. Employee assures him that nooo. 
According to ex (whom I would trust way more on this matter) game had sniping/headshots as a game mechanic.

And of course my second cousins, who when they were <10 got very cross when I wouldn't let them play games rated older than they were on my systems. I don't _care_ if you say your dad lets you play them at home; unless I am explicitly told _by your parents_ that this game is okay, after informing them exactly what type of violence etc it contains, you are not playing it on my system. Nope.

Like, I'm definitely going to be hella indulgent "aunt" to BFF's kiddo, but that's a line I Do Not Cross.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 12, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oh god kids that get parents to let them play age inappropriate games. And game store employees that enable them.
> 
> When the older of my two younger brothers was like... I think 10? he went to a game store with a friend and bought some game rated for older kids behind Mom's back. Something Wars. (This would have been back in the mid-90s. I is old.) Mom caught him playing it and went to return it. FAIK she told off the employee for selling it to a kid without guardian's consent, which... I don't think is wildly inappropriate. (My mom is pretty nice, so it wouldn't be a Karen magnitude telling-off, just a "you should not have done this.")
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even really care that much if it weren't for the inevitable blowback on video gaming and Lieberman-esque handwringing/shrieking about how DOOM creates school shooters.  Parents have a number of responsibilities to their kids, one of which is teaching them that the things you do in a video game, see in a movie or otherwise observe in media that isn't designed for kids are utterly unacceptable to do in real life.  Given the nature of the internet and society at large it's pretty difficult for parents to keep their kids away from absolutely EVERYTHING that could be a bad influence, even a diligent and observant parent finds themselves being undermined by the media itself.  At that point, the only thing a parent can do is make sure they are teaching their kids the most important things (separation of reality and fantasy, an understanding of what will get them in serious trouble and otherwise equipping them to keep themselves as safe as possible).  The creation of ratings systems and "no kids allowed" shields itself creates another set of problems - the allure presented by "forbidden media" to kids is strong and it leaves the door open to things like "your parents won't let you play this, but I will, aren't I COOL?"


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Ethylene Oxide, which I believe is on the swabs of testing, is carcinogenic, so constantly getting tested probably isn't very healthy for many individuals.


I looked this up, and it appears to trace back to a viral video on facebook:








						Viral video spreads misinformation about ethylene oxide and Ivermectin - Full Fact
					

There is no evidence that using something that has been sterilised with ethylene oxide, such as a Covid-19 swab, is harmful.




					fullfact.org
				




Ethylene Oxide is a gas used to sterilise a wide variety of medical instruments, including nasal swabs for lateral flow tests, 
but you would need to take forty years' worth of swabs to be exposed to an appreciable amount of any remaining residue:




__





						Freedom of Information request on use of ethylene oxide to sterilise swabs used in testing for Covid-19
					






					www.gov.uk
				




So this is a bit like believing that wearing clothes will poison you, because the laundry detergent that they are washed in is poisonous if consumed directly.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 12, 2021)

I've been in love with Loki for a few months but last night I had a sex dream about the Scout from TF2 and now I'm confused and can't stop thirsting for him. It's like stepping into a different reality.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Aug 12, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I've been in love with Loki for a few months but last night I had a sex dream about the Scout from TF2 and now I'm confused and can't stop thirsting for him. It's like stepping into a different reality.
> 
> View attachment 118217


Fellow TF2 player who do you main?


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Even if you are right, I think the biggest difference between us, personally, is that I often like to question or bring about speculation regarding the state and its intentions. I don't particularly think having a position of questioning for what we are commonly told is true or false is a bad mindset without speculation, especially in an age where misinformation is ramped, regardless of where its coming from tbh, including the questioning of the "science".


This seriously reminds me of the panic over thimerosal (sp?) in vaccines... which was pretty silly if you had any understanding of what it was, what its function was and how your body interacts with it.


----------



## Punji (Aug 12, 2021)

Yield sign =/= Merge sign =/= Stop sign

That is all.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 12, 2021)

Monsieur Lune said:


> Fellow TF2 player who do you main?


I main as Pyro because I have absolutely no skill.

But I top at Scout. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Aug 13, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I main as Pyro because I have absolutely no skill.
> 
> But I top at Scout. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


*I main pyro because I know it is very effective and makes babies in lobbies cry.
Fixed that for you. ;D
I main medic but really do amazing with any class my best skill wise is sniper. I top score and most of my kills are headshots. The whole bot crisis really annoys me because I get hackusationed even more now but now I have to worry about accidentally getting kicked and confused for a bot because I constantly get nonstop headshots and do "too good" for a legit player. Sometimes it feels like when I pick sniper I spend more time proving I'm not a bot or cheater than actually getting the chance to play.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Baby bro managed to convince mom to let him play Skyrim. He's 10. I bought the disc and he found it. The case says it's rated M.
> "I don't think he should be but okay"
> *sets up family settings on his computer*
> As he gets ready for bed I get a knock on my door telling me to set the family settings on... there are none... it's a rated M game for a reason...
> GUESS HE'LL JUST HAVE TO SETTLE FOR OBLIVION


As someone who was allowed free reign to ignore ratings as a child, I always got the impression they really didn't have much of a grasp on what would actually be distressing to kids. It was more like they figured if we saw something we'd grow up to do it, and for some reason decided we could commit assault or even murder but probably shouldn't ever have sex or take a drug.

I'd often be surprised that when seeing something with an R rating it had so little impact compared to things I'd seen under our M rating for mid teens. Sometimes even PG had it beat. They just don't seem to account for the way it's presented at all. Too hard to define maybe.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 13, 2021)

Wrist still sore. Way too hot outside. Had to start my day cleaning cat barf. Yay. :V



LameFox said:


> As someone who was allowed free reign to ignore ratings as a child, I always got the impression they really didn't have much of a grasp on what would actually be distressing to kids. It was more like they figured if we saw something we'd grow up to do it, and for some reason decided we could commit assault or even murder but probably shouldn't ever have sex or take a drug.
> 
> I'd often be surprised that when seeing something with an R rating it had so little impact compared to things I'd seen under our M rating for mid teens. Sometimes even PG had it beat. They just don't seem to account for the way it's presented at all. Too hard to define maybe.


I don't think it's as simple as "will it be distressing/traumatizing or influence the child to do bad things?" There's a lot of space in between, and that's where I think most restricted material goes. Which is not to say that ratings guidelines aren't ludicrously arbitrary - they absolutely are. 

A LIS uni classmate mentioned the school library they worked at had _50 Shades of Gray_. Like... _maybe_ okay for the 8-9th graders to read, with appropriate debriefing/support from adults who can discuss the material with them. Not so much suitable for 4-5th grade. >.<


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Baby bro managed to convince mom to let him play Skyrim. He's 10. I bought the disc and he found it. The case says it's rated M.
> "I don't think he should be but okay"
> *sets up family settings on his computer*
> As he gets ready for bed I get a knock on my door telling me to set the family settings on... there are none... it's a rated M game for a reason...
> GUESS HE'LL JUST HAVE TO SETTLE FOR OBLIVION



As somebody who started playing _Warhammer_ (first 40K, then a few years later Fantasy) back when I was a _very_ early teen and has generally kept at least some touch with the community since then, age-appropriate rating systems for media are there for a reason and I dodged a bullet when GW (at that time) gave _zero_ regard for recommended age. ... Admittedly they still do, but that's a different Vent. There's also a talk to be had on what it should be set at for GW.

This may sound like something of a joke ("Obviously _something_ happened in Attaman's past" and whatnot) but seriously: It's a good example of what happens when a setting is built around very specific themes, jokes, premises, so-on, and you bombard people with them from a young age wherein the satire, point, narrative nuance, references, et al are going to go _way_ over their head á la a "Wow cool robot" Gundam meme.

One of the better examples of this is where one of the books (_Liber Chaotica_) outright explicitly states "Nurgle's relation to their mortal followers is modeled after and emulates the mechanics of an abusive relationship". Like, straight up "If this were an animated / filmed discussion the character saying this would be looking directly at the camera and speaking to the audience the entire time they say this", it's so blatantly stated. That's... a bit of a heavy subject to be offloading in various rule book blurbs, faction pieces, short stories, novels, et al to _recommended age group 10+ / 13+_ (It varies between Editions which they use as a cut-off: At one point IIRC it even dropped to 9+).

I get that _technically_ the novels aren't "Recommended age group 10+" (they aren't "Recommended age group" at all!)... but considering they'd just as shamelessly sell them in store to anyone with a pulse, how frequently people in the shop will actually _discuss _the hobby (including its side material), that that a lot of the setting's tie-in games are rated _M_ (mostly for cartoonishly over the top violence and how cartoonish some of the voice acting lines get), there's definitely a level of responsibility dodged. To say nothing of, even if somebody cares _literally not at all_ about the above, how financially predatory and sketchy it is to basically try to sucker a kid's parents into buying them into the hobby.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 13, 2021)

Not sure I ever actually encountered a ratings system for books, come to think of it. Went straight from reading the ones my parents and grandparents owned, to buying from a second hand store, to buying online. The only stumbling block was having money, and later a card to order with. If there were even recommended guidelines I didn't run into them at all. I do remember my highschool had some of the Alien novels though, and I was still 12 for much of year 8, so _technically_ I couldn't see the associated films for a few more years yet (but I had). Guess they had no legal trouble offering those to us.

Definitely encountered some weird and sometimes archaic attitudes in books but I can't say it seems to have had much of an impact. Fortunately 50 Shades of Gray wasn't written yet.

I think if it were up to me personally—I hope it never is as I don't want kids, but if it was—I'd probably forgo the ratings and just vet the content myself, for the short life phase until they learn to circumvent it.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 13, 2021)

I have muscle atrophy and I am completely out of shape. Good God, being overweight is so horrible.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Even if you are right, I think the biggest difference between us, personally, is that I often like to question or bring about speculation regarding the state and its intentions. I don't particularly think having a position of questioning for what we are commonly told is true or false is a bad mindset without speculation, especially in an age where misinformation is ramped, regardless of where its coming from tbh, including the questioning of the "science".


Being a cynic doesn't make you a skeptic. 

If somebody believes in rumours because they portray the state as cynical, rather than because those rumours are supported by any evidence, then that person is merely a gullible cynic.



Rimna said:


> I have muscle atrophy and I am completely out of shape. Good God, being overweight is so horrible.



I hope your doctor is being supportive. If you haven't already asked them they may have lots of useful advice?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 13, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Being a cynic doesn't make you a skeptic.


Perhaps I might be both.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Perhaps I might be both.



So I'd say, if you want to consider yourself as skeptically minded, then you need to check whether rumours are true before you repeat them. 
It doesn't take a fancy degree or a big brain. Just a few minutes of effort and reading before you decide to repost something. 

If you don't do this, then the irony is that people who have nasty intentions will take advantage of you. Some of the rumours on social media about coronavirus vaccines, for example, were deliberately started by groups in foreign countries who paid social media influencers to repeat them:








						Facebook removes anti-vax influencer campaign
					

Facebook has removed hundreds of accounts linked to a anti-vaccine campaign operated from Russia.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				











						The YouTubers who blew the whistle on an anti-vax plot
					

A mysterious marketing agency secretly offered to pay social media stars to spread disinformation about Covid-19 vaccines



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> There were apparently some issues with some of the vaccines like the Moderna and AstraZeneca (though even getting an accurate, unbiased assessment of anything surrounding them might as well be impossible at this point) and the fact that the US government has made pharma companies effectively impossible to sue is alarming and should be struck down in court.  The Delta strain thing is incredibly annoying and the whole "OH NO THE VACCINE WE GAVE YOU WON'T DO ANYTHING FOR IT GUESS WE'LL HAVE TO LOCKDOWN/MASK/ETC. AGAIN!" is even more annoying.  The lockdowns already killed a number of local businesses including at least 4 of my favorite small establishments.  Masks, whatever, they're a mild annoyance except for when you're working in the heat or when they make my glasses fog (most people refuse to wear them correctly anyway).
> 
> I don't think COVID is a super-killer virus though the Delta strain might be notably worse.  The way this entire thing has been handled has been fucking shameful, though.  Putting COVID patients into nursing homes where the first strains of COVID had a MUCH higher chance of hurting people and propagating more lethal mutations was so stupid that it's hard to believe it was a mistake.  The government demanding a rush on the vaccines and then indemnifying pharmaceutical companies against lawsuits is patently idiotic and concerning.  I'm pretty sure there are a bunch of virologists who realized this was going to happen and probably tried to warn the "right people", and I'm guessing nothing came of it because we're led by sociopaths, idiots and sociopathic idiots.  The use of COVID as a political cudgel against opponents by anyone is disgusting and cheap, really shows you where people's priorities are.  Something about not letting tragedies go to waste.



Avoiding any political commentary...
To my knowledge current vaccines still confer a level of protection against the 'Delta-variant'. The number of infections that result in deaths and hospitalisations has fallen dramatically in the UK- a country where 75% of adults have had 2 shots, and we have- whether or not it will transpire to be the right decision- ended most restrictions now. 
So I hope everybody still feels encouraged to get their second shot. 

I believe countries which are still being forced to issue lockdowns usually have lower vaccine uptake; below 40% of Japan is fully vaccinated, 20% of Australia is and 50% of the USA is fully vaccinated. 

I feel with this situation, that it's going to be a continuing arms-race between the evolving virus and bio-medical scientists producing new vaccines, but that eventually life will return to something resembling normal. 
Credit to the bio-medical scientists for what they've done so far though; correct me if I am wrong, but a couple of years ago there had never been a vaccine against a corona type virus.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 14, 2021)

Since it's apparently relevant / topical again:


			
				Me said:
			
		

> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/corona-in-vancouver-bc.1673759/#post-7050007
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Also Me said:
			
		

> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/corona-in-vancouver-bc.1673759/#post-7048188
> 
> 
> 
> This perfect storm has lead to a lot of officials taking this deathly seriously as the worst case scenario is "The ride never ends". It does not help that, on top of being horrible in mortality rate to older generations, evidence is increasingly piling up for long-term side-effects for those infected (especially those hospitalized) by the virus, so nobody wants to play the game "Want to find out what happens when 1/6th your working age population has chronic fatigue, prominent lung / neurological scarring, et al?" They especially don't want to play a version of this game wherein vaccination efforts reach a point they simply aren't feasible anymore (see: It mutates beyond a point we can 'cost-efficiently' handle), and the only answer to the above question becomes "It doesn't look like we have a choice in this matter now does it?"



This is why people are taking COVID seriously enough to the point of suggesting "Let's just throw people several thousand dollars a month to stay home", "What if we force businesses to take less customers / close outright for the short term", "Maybe Landlords can go fuck themselves for a couple of years", etcetera. Not as a political cudgel or to steal away people's rights, but because COVID really do be _that bad_.

Refer back to some of those numbers I shared earlier, for example. About how 10% of surviving COVID victims become long-haulers, another 4% (in some cases including the 10%, mind) suffering some form of permanent lung scarring. How about 9-40%+ of those infected by it without vaccination (9% being the healthiest proportion of the population, 40%+ those with certain underlying conditions or age ranges) tend to be hospitalized, and the sheer number of effects trickling down among those who are hospitalized (1.5% chance of stroke, 25% chance for cadriovascular damage, et al). This isn't even fully comprehensive either, with no mention of things like neurological damage that's been reported in numerous patients, or the long-term side effects we're right now only able to guestimate by comparing to similar long-term damage / side effects and how they rippled out from _other_ coronavirus'.

Now remember that the worst-case scenario for the projection of COVID cases within the US _alone_ - again, with 10% of victims long-haulers, and the worst case scenario for hospitalization rates hovering around 40% - was _half to 2/3 the nation's population_.

"Fuck around and find out" is _really_ not a course you want to take when it comes to inflicting significant long-term health complications on potentially 20%-30% of your _general work-capable population_. _Nationally._ Because at best it makes the would-have-been costs of mitigation look like chump change, at worst... well, if one thinks the job market is dire _now..._


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 14, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Avoiding any political commentary...
> To my knowledge current vaccines still confer a level of protection against the 'Delta-variant'. The number of infections that result in deaths and hospitalisations has fallen dramatically in the UK- a country where 75% of adults have had 2 shots, and we have- whether or not it will transpire to be the right decision- ended most restrictions now.
> So I hope everybody still feels encouraged to get their second shot.
> 
> ...


Coronavirii are very mutable.  There have been enough people bleating about "NO PROTECTION" from every possible direction that the amount of FUD combined with that knowledge gives me zero faith in my Pfizer shots to do shit about it and frankly I'm in good enough health that it might not matter for me, but others might not be as lucky.  If they go draconian lockdowns again, though, I fucking riot.  I SAW YOU VIOLATING YOUR OWN LOCKDOWNS, ASSHOLE POLITICIANS.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Just a few minutes of effort and reading before you decide to repost something.


That got me thinking about the time I had to address someone who was spreading a bad vaccine story.

Basically, there was something going on with the J&J vaccine (the one I have - I may need a booster eventually) and blood clots.  The person in question was trying to say that it was smarter for people with blood clot risks to go without.

I checked into it, and "a few minutes of effort" later I saw that the clots were rare (but apparently still often enough that a full-on pause was put on that vaccine for a bit).  Not non-existent, but rare.  The way I addressed the person spreading the story went something like this:

"....except our general experience with non-vaccine people has them being far more reckless than you are about it.  Also, wasn't the blood clot thing a few in a few million?"

I pretty much knew I had to acknowledge their anxiety/over-caution before trying to correct them.

They did answer calmly, though I admit I don't remember everything they said.  I think they might have been a bit stubborn, but I do remember they hadn't previously considered why spreading the story they way they were doing was a bad idea.



However, that "a few minutes of effort" neglected something very important:

I knew the incidents were rare, but I did not check to see real common threads that the blood clot victims had.
Therefore, I could not have guessed if the person in question HAD that same factor.
Thus, my take on it can still put these people in danger for all I know.

At this point, trying to tell people to just "do a little research" is actually a bad play.  Not just for "a few minutes" not covering the entirety of the problem, but for the complexity of these misinformation rabbit holes that have popped up.  You don't exactly have control over what sources they will use when they "do a little research".

You're better off showing people how to read the situation first and realizing where they're coming from on it.  Then LEAD them into the research.

....and I never thought in a million years that I'D be the one to try empathy.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 14, 2021)

Regarding blood clotting, I was under the impression that's also something you can experience due to the virus itself. A brief search turns up more results on this than I have time to read right now but the gist of them seems to be that this is the case. For that reason I wouldn't worry about the minor risk from the vaccines unless you are somehow able to ensure you're not ever going to catch it for real.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 14, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Coronavirii are very mutable.  There have been enough people bleating about "NO PROTECTION" from every possible direction that the amount of FUD combined with that knowledge gives me zero faith in my Pfizer shots to do shit about it and frankly I'm in good enough health that it might not matter for me, but others might not be as lucky.  If they go draconian lockdowns again, though, I fucking riot.  I SAW YOU VIOLATING YOUR OWN LOCKDOWNS, ASSHOLE POLITICIANS.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 14, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Coronavirii are very mutable.  There have been enough people bleating about "NO PROTECTION" from every possible direction that the amount of FUD combined with that knowledge gives me zero faith in my Pfizer shots to do shit about it and frankly I'm in good enough health that it might not matter for me, but others might not be as lucky.  If they go draconian lockdowns again, though, I fucking riot.  I SAW YOU VIOLATING YOUR OWN LOCKDOWNS, ASSHOLE POLITICIANS.


cmpletely offtopic but you have good taste in music.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Coronavirii are very mutable.  There have been enough people bleating about "NO PROTECTION" from every possible direction that the amount of FUD combined with that knowledge gives me zero faith in my Pfizer shots to do shit about it and frankly I'm in good enough health that it might not matter for me, but others might not be as lucky.  If they go draconian lockdowns again, though, I fucking riot.  I SAW YOU VIOLATING YOUR OWN LOCKDOWNS, ASSHOLE POLITICIANS.




I'm not going to comment on the political opinions of course, but I was able to check about vaccine efficacy. 

At the moment the evidence is that having *two* doses of Pfizer or A-Z gives you high protection against hospitalisation from the 'delta' variant, comparable to the level of protection offered against previous variants.

I am providing a hyperlink to a summary: https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...ve-against-hospitalisation-from-delta-variant
which itself links to original research by public health england (pre-print)
I performed a double-check and similar results have been reported this August in the New England Journal of Medicine:


			https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2108891
		

and because I am aware that this type of text isn't accessible to everybody, 
I checked and you you can find this information in plain English on wikipedia:








						Pfizer–BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






Firuthi Dragovic said:


> That got me thinking about the time I had to address someone who was spreading a bad vaccine story.
> 
> Basically, there was something going on with the J&J vaccine (the one I have - I may need a booster eventually) and blood clots.  The person in question was trying to say that it was smarter for people with blood clot risks to go without.
> 
> ...



You make a very good point that the truth can be subtle and complex, and that some claims demand a much larger amount of reading than other sdo. 

I'd like to point out that I have not made a medical recommendation to anybody here.
 I responded to a misleading claim that nasal swabs pose a cancer risk; they don't. Thankfully in this particular case, it does only take a small amount of reading to realise why. 

 My response to anybody seeking advice on a medical decision is always going to be to consult their doctor, who will be much better placed to inform them.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 14, 2021)

I haven't seen my family for two months and my best friend for one month. Both tell me that I've lost a lot of weight and that I look slimmer now, but I feel the opposite - I feel like I have bloated and gained a lot. 

I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 14, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I haven't seen my family for two months and my best friend for one month. Both tell me that I've lost a lot of weight and that I look slimmer now, but I feel the opposite - I feel like I have bloated and gained a lot.
> 
> I don't know what to make of this.


Do you own a scale? X) 

On one hand, muscle is heavier than fat. Maybe you are toning?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 14, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I haven't seen my family for two months and my best friend for one month. Both tell me that I've lost a lot of weight and that I look slimmer now, but I feel the opposite - I feel like I have bloated and gained a lot.
> 
> I don't know what to make of this.


Got mildly sick yesterday, so I wasn't able to correspond on a timely basis with you, but body image and weight loss can be complex things to track and judge. It's usually best to have multiple methods to determine your weight like using a scale, consulting your general physician regularly, and measuring. 

All that said, losing weight is a process that takes time and you need to focus on the final results ultimately. I helped my roommate get back to her college weight over the last year and half, which she managed to do despite the setbacks. It just takes time and focus, though that is easier said than done.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 15, 2021)

Well...

I've talked in the past here about discovering I have at least a gluten intolerance, if not an outright allergy.

Since it's not anaphylaxis-level, I decided to take a cue today from what someone told me last time I mentioned it and test the limits of that allergy.

Severe stabbing pain in my stomach late morning.  Random itches and weird pains all day.  Possibly even some level of nausea.

Off of ONE.  FRICKING.  TRISCUIT!

Safe to say that the most gluten I can handle is at the cross-contamination level, as usual gluten-free menu items (of which I know three I can consume on the one night I get home late, don't tell me to pack a dinner as I know it'll get eaten 5 hours earlier than it needs to be) do not cause reactions like this.


----------



## ZalexZTK (Aug 15, 2021)

Wanting to go back to work after a much needed break. Looking around for jobs that aren't my last one even though that's a guaranteed job. Only job within biking distance is to clean hotel rooms. I know what you freaks and geeks do in those things. Going back and forth between wanting to call the old workplace and take my job back and looking for jobs, failing to find any nearby and defaulting back into wanting to call the old place back. At the very least it's the only problem left in my life that needs immediate action.


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 15, 2021)

I suspect that many would say this doesn't belong to the vent thread, but for me it does. I discovered what my dream job would be. With the level of certainty that I never had before about anything else. So what's wrong about it, you ask? Well, I'm 37 already, this would require at least 3 years of intense engineering studies, and there's no practical way I can start said studies in any predictable near future.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Aug 15, 2021)

Not EVERYTHING needs to be connected to wifi. Fridges, coffee machines etc do not need internet access. Anyone who's played Megaman Battle Network knows this is a bad idea.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 15, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


> Not EVERYTHING needs to be connected to wifi. Fridges, coffee machines etc do not need internet access. Anyone who's played Megaman Battle Network knows this is a bad idea.


Not everything needs a lot of computers in it, either.  Looking at you, motor vehicles.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 15, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


> Not EVERYTHING needs to be connected to wifi. Fridges, coffee machines etc do not need internet access. Anyone who's played Megaman Battle Network knows this is a bad idea.


yes...
...
...
lets not clog up the limmited wifi frequencies



although...
...
has anyone seen the "power over Ethernet" stuff, its worse then usbc everything
...
...
there are apperantly light bulbs controlled and powered by a wired connection


----------



## Tennet_G (Aug 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Assuming I'm on the same page, those technically aren't answers. They're just ways to cope until you can find it!
> 
> What exactly do you hope to achieve in life? (Doesn't have to be work related or involve becoming famous. Could even be a bucket list!)


Look, the only thing that's ever brought me any tangible happiness is romantic relationships. I just feel so much better. And I hate that. I hate that the only thing in my life that makes me *feel* like it's worth living is something I must rely on someone else for. It makes it especially bad after breakups. 

I don't want romance to be my only goal in life. I want to have more than that but it's really the only thing to prove worthwhile for me. I just tunnel vision on them and love them so much I completely forget who I am, and I feel so elated to be free from myself. It's euphoric to simply belong to someone and to serve their every whim and desire and be rewarded for it. Nothing ever comes close. I start enjoying things outside of relationships too when I'm in that nearly hypnotic state. It's where I first picked up drawing and writing as a hobby. It's how I got into working out and staying in shape more. It's how I began to actually function normally.

I don't want this to be my life. Chasing after someone, building myself up, just for it to come crashing down when they inevitably leave. I have such a parasitic relationship and I cannot for the life of me, bring myself to act or do such a thing until I straighten myself out. I want to stop being so hurt and so hopeless. I don't want coping mechanisms, I just want a straight and simple answer on how I can just be happy by myself. I've been told so many times the way I build relationships is wrong. I've been told I am overly dependent and I am burdensome. I have been told I have an unhealthy mindset and that I need to fix things. But no one ever tells me how to fix any of it. They just point out what's wrong and expect me to understand how to fix my behavior. 

Feelings, the bane of my existence. The very core of all my issues. The immoveable object which I try to bury, hide, fight, and now, change. I want to change my feelings. I want to change the core of who I am. I don't want to be this lovelorn piece of trash which cannot function at all outside of a relationship. I don't want to keep saying the same things over and over again. I'm out of options here and I'm too tired to do anything more. If I follow my feelings blindly, I'll just become someone who never gets anything done and end up hurting people. I want to be whole without the need for outside love. I want to be able to rely on myself to bring happiness into my life. No matter what I do though, until I find romance, I cannot bring love to myself. And I want a solution, not coping mechanisms. I want to change who I am at the deepest point of myself, I want to change who I am subconsciously so I won't need to feel this way ever again. Just.. please.. I want answer, not another coping mechanism. I am out of patience and energy for myself and I don't know how much longer I can do this for.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 15, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Look, the only thing that's ever brought me any tangible happiness is romantic relationships. I just feel so much better. And I hate that. I hate that the only thing in my life that makes me *feel* like it's worth living is something I must rely on someone else for. It makes it especially bad after breakups.
> 
> I don't want romance to be my only goal in life. I want to have more than that but it's really the only thing to prove worthwhile for me. I just tunnel vision on them and love them so much I completely forget who I am, and I feel so elated to be free from myself. It's euphoric to simply belong to someone and to serve their every whim and desire and be rewarded for it. Nothing ever comes close. I start enjoying things outside of relationships too when I'm in that nearly hypnotic state. It's where I first picked up drawing and writing as a hobby. It's how I got into working out and staying in shape more. It's how I began to actually function normally.
> 
> ...



Things like this tend to be iffy because there's so much more that needs to be discussed, especially since not every answer ends up being the same for everyone. 

I have some 'answers' on how to begin a routine on becoming that better version of yourself, but they will be long term and will most likely be hard to notice right away. I would also have to spend time learning more about you!

If you would like to humor me sometime, maybe we could start a conversation and possibly I could learn something about you that you may have never noticed before?


----------



## Punji (Aug 15, 2021)

I really hate music with excessively repetitive lyrics.

If the entire song is just one phrase over and over, it's not a song.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> I really hate music with excessively repetitive lyrics.
> 
> If the entire song is just one phrase over and over, it's not a song.


Aw, even Boney M?


----------



## Punji (Aug 15, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Aw, even Boney M?


Yes.  

Where is the passion? Where is the meaning and inspiration? It's just lazy and awful song "writing."

I could do better by simply repeating _two _phrases in an alternating pattern. And people made a lot of money off that?


----------



## linkmaster647 (Aug 15, 2021)

Well, dunno if anything will help for now but...
I'm just so tired to be alone, I want to have someone to care and love me (couple wise)... 
I'm constantly depressed over it and as well, I'm not really the social type, I'm shy...
I dunno if I'll ever find someone and well stay with them but as a start I don't even know where to look or how to look for it...
I just getting back from yet another breakup and I feel like I'm crumbling down, I just want to be loved, get attention, affection, hug, etc...
I'm getting really desperate to just get affection...
I think it's been the 3rd time it fails and I just want to find one that will stay with me...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 15, 2021)

Looks like unless it magically clears up in the next 8-12 hours, I’ll be calling the dr’s office about my wrist - tomorrow will be day 7 of wrist pain. It’s frustrating to realize how few things you can actually do with only your non-dominant hand, and even that I’m trying to be careful with because right before this wrist started to give me grief my left hand was complaining about me WASD-ing too hard. Hell, just driving to/from the woods to pick mushrooms yesterday was pushing what my right wrist is really up for.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Looks like unless it magically clears up in the next 8-12 hours, I’ll be calling the dr’s office about my wrist - tomorrow will be day 7 of wrist pain. It’s frustrating to realize how few things you can actually do with only your non-dominant hand, and even that I’m trying to be careful with because right before this wrist started to give me grief my left hand was complaining about me WASD-ing too hard. Hell, just driving to/from the woods to pick mushrooms yesterday was pushing what my right wrist is really up for.


While I was fortunate enough to have it happen to my non-dominant hand instead of my dominant, this is entirely relatable to me: Before my arthritis diagnosis my left hand's range of motion at one point reached "Approximately 5°. And if you're about to ask which direction, the answer in all cases is 'Yes'", its maximum lift / grip "About how much would you say a pen weighs?" Here's hoping you get things sorted out!


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 16, 2021)

Tired of dealing with shit I can't control or otherwise do anything about.  Next person to scold me for being a control freak gets defenestrated. I'm perfectly aware of what I am and I'm that way for a reason.  I don't trust you, I don't trust your motives and every time I let my guard down I get screwed over.  The pattern is pretty fucking clear by now.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 16, 2021)

Attaman said:


> While I was fortunate enough to have it happen to my non-dominant hand instead of my dominant, this is entirely relatable to me: Before my arthritis diagnosis my left hand's range of motion at one point reached "Approximately 5°. And if you're about to ask which direction, the answer in all cases is 'Yes'", its maximum lift / grip "About how much would you say a pen weighs?" Here's hoping you get things sorted out!


It should hopefully clear itself up with time and anti-inflammatories. I have a physio appointment for unrelated reasons tomorrow so I'll see if she can have a look at it. Right now I'm mostly unbelievably bored. It doesn't help that my well of "can keep doing this" is practically empty from the pandemic (where "don't keep doing it" isn't an option), so I'm constantly tempted to go "fuck you, wrist, if you're going to keep hurting, I'll just not bother trying to be nice to you." Which... is not a great idea.

I'm so sorry about your arthritis. Degenerative disease is the worst.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2021)

Co-worker takes a 30 Minute break and no one reacts. Takes her lunch early or later than scheduled. 

I stop to ask a coworker one question, I get told to go do someones job because I'm clearly not busy.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 16, 2021)

stupid rant about unimportant stuff.

I’m sick of trying MMOs where “you can totally be a furry!!” only to find out they mean normal humans with ears and a tail. Laziest furry bait ever. And the ones where the males are furry and the females are humanoid are the worst. *cough cough* example: Yordles. *cough*. What evolutionary or biological reason would there be for the males and females to be so different? Obviously it’s so normies can sexualize them without having to feel weird about it.

It’s just infuriating to me how some think slapping a tail and ears on an anime girl is adequate furry bait and we should consume.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 16, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Tired of dealing with shit I can't control or otherwise do anything about.  Next person to scold me for being a control freak gets defenestrated. I'm perfectly aware of what I am and I'm that way for a reason.  I don't trust you, I don't trust your motives and every time I let my guard down I get screwed over.  The pattern is pretty fucking clear by now.


I don't trust 99% of people in this world, that has caused people to believe it's all my fault for so much failed kinship, which further makes me lose trust, because there aren't many shoulders to to lean on, and they form their little in-groups with even more people you cannot trust, or even hate and undermine you, or your importance. The minute someone I considered at least an acquaintance starts interacting with someone who I have problems with, I pretty much don't expect to talk to them much longer. And yes, the pattern thing is very real, because of the current state of people in this world, so predictability is quite accurate. As stupid as it sounds, when you talk to someone, let's say, on a forum, they used to interact with your posts, then you start finding that they start giving the thumbs up/likes on posts from people you don't exactly get along with, and don't really engage just a little anymore, it probably means they heard some things about you from others, and/or stopped being by your side, but are too afraid to tell you upfront, so you end up looking like the "psycho" for confronting them. However, since I know how predictable people are, I just let it be.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 16, 2021)

I think I might've killed a writing collaboration project with over-enthusiasm. 

I was in the chat around half an hour ago and off handedly noted a common spelling error, aaand it turns out that's a major insecurity of the main author. 

And now the chat's closed. Not even the copyright dispute last week did that. 

In retrospect I feel like a huge ass, and not only for that. I've been very enthusiastic about this project and I feel I may have been too forceful as a consequence. I kept having all these ideas and suggestions and I should've just let the author do what they intended, and kept my hands off. 

I'm going to let them have some time, and then tomorrow morning I'm going to write an open apology on the backup community that was made (from the copyright dispute), regardless of what happens overnight.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 16, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I think I might've killed a writing collaboration project with over-enthusiasm.
> 
> I was in the chat around half an hour ago and off handedly noted a common spelling error, aaand it turns out that's a major insecurity of the main author.
> 
> ...


Literally after I posted this a new chat was made oop

We'll see how this progresses


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 16, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Literally after I posted this a new chat was made oop
> 
> We'll see how this progresses


Aight they're in a bad state emotionally from unrelated reasons (mostly the copyright stuff I mentioned), I was just the last straw. We've worked things out, and they're taking a hiatus for a while.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't you just fucking love it when your friend gets you killed in Dead by Daylight? Just happened to me.

My friend was running from Cuntface (Ghostface), I was trying to work on a gen, as I was 1 hook from death, he brings the fucker AT me, I hide then I get downed and hooked. Thanks man.

He's pulled this shit a few times, and I get so sick of being backstabbed. Seriously dude, I'm on your side.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2021)

So I'm going to have to put off my original goal of having all my student loans paid off this year.

Mainly because I'm reaching the point where I actually need to move out of the house.  And may even need to do my own car-shopping soon.

I was so close, too.

I still think my family's underestimating how much my disorder is going to complicate these processes, but we'll see.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Aug 16, 2021)

I do hate those who don't believe in mental illness, like seriosuly, it DOES exist, it's existed for a fuck load of years, but it's more understandable now, than it was back in the 1800 or so. Not everyone wants to have a mental illness, it just can happen.

I've had depression since childhood, and now as an adult, it really still does bring me to my knees, most days. Now with this virus still going on, it's made it slightly worse because I don't want to risk going out, even though I'm double vaccinated, because people over here don't listen, and do what they please, thus why this virus won't go away and die off.

Mental illness is a pain in the ass, some can be hard to treat, but don't give in, don't let it control you, if I were to let mine fully take me over, I wouldn't be alive. Keep fighting it, it's an entity, but you are in control. I still fight mine very day, some days I have really good ones, when I do have really shitty days, my mind fills with dread, where I get such awful thoughts on what I want to do myself (not good things), but I remind myself that the thoughts are not me, they're just the depression talking.

I hope it goes well for you, Firuthi, mental illness and phsycial illnesses can be a real dick, but fight through the pain, and stand tall and proud, adding a notch to your belt each time you give either condition a kick in the ass.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm finally done work for two days. 
Let's sit down and start scratching things off my to-do list--
*forgets to blink and eyes dry out within the hour*
......Guess I'll just be bored and go to bed. TnT


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 17, 2021)

Khione Frostfang said:


> I do hate those who don't believe in mental illness, like seriosuly, it DOES exist, it's existed for a fuck load of years, but it's more understandable now, than it was back in the 1800 or so. Not everyone wants to have a mental illness, it just can happen.
> 
> I've had depression since childhood, and now as an adult, it really still does bring me to my knees, most days. Now with this virus still going on, it's made it slightly worse because I don't want to risk going out, even though I'm double vaccinated, because people over here don't listen, and do what they please, thus why this virus won't go away and die off.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen many people who don't believe in mental illness, however, I've seen a lot of instances of those who do not take it seriously, downplay it, use it as a weapon against the sufferer(s), and/or think the sufferers are just making excuses, and think they are merely unavailing to this world.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Aug 17, 2021)

Augh, I really hate when I'm tired it makes me feel bored to death.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 18, 2021)

Coworker finally found my last nerve, and I quit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 18, 2021)

A warning to all you ladies tuning into Neckbeard radio;
Today was a tiddy sweat kinda day. Stay indoors!
Signing out, your VERY nice radio host.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 18, 2021)

So, uh, good news and bad news.

Good news is, I won't have to rush car-buying or house-buying at this time.

Bad news is, the car issue I had is one I will have to foot the bill for.  A little over a thousand dollars.

The bad news is actually a bit mixed, though, as it's a sign that my parents FINALLY listened to me and are letting me cover my own expenses more and more.  I've actually been hinting at things like this for a while now, but I guess I was too subtle before.



EDIT: Oh, and some ACTUAL bad news.

I got a notification that I was getting an interview (from something where I applied over a year ago), but they wanted a standard job application filled out.  Turns out, and I don't know if it's my autism or the fact that I've had so many job rejections in the past, that I wind up in panic-attack mode even THINKING about job applications or interviews, PERIOD.  And the only thing that works to stop it is shunting the thing out of my mind entirely.  It's THAT crippling.

I literally don't know what I'll do or if I can even work a standard job if I lose the one I already have.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 18, 2021)

Heat is once again making it impossible for me to do anything fun.
I want my birthday to arrive so the fam will be gone on vacation and I can have the whole place to myself. XD
I won't have to worry about locking myself in my room...
Might finally be able to get those drawings done. -w- 
Just... 8-9 more days.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Aug 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Heat is once again making it impossible for me to do anything fun.
> I want my birthday to arrive so the fam will be gone on vacation and I can have the whole place to myself. XD
> I won't have to worry about locking myself in my room...
> Might finally be able to get those drawings done. -w-
> Just... 8-9 more days.


What are you planning to do for your b-day? My favorite thing to do  is just sit in the corner and have an existential crisis.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 18, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> What are you planning to do for your b-day? My favorite thing to do  is just sit in the corner and have an existential crisis.


Oh don't worry, I do that every year. 
"OhgodI'mturning20andihaven'tdoneanythingwithmylife"
"OHGOD IM ALMOST 30 AND I STILL HAVENT DONE ANYTHING WITH MY LIFE"

I'll just stuff my face and do what I do on a daily basis XD


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Aug 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh don't worry, I do that every year.
> "OhgodI'mturning20andihaven'tdoneanythingwithmylife"
> "OHGOD IM ALMOST 30 AND I STILL HAVENT DONE ANYTHING WITH MY LIFE"
> 
> I'll just stuff my face and do what I do on a daily basis XD


Hell I do that practically everyday. I'm gonna be turning 16 in January  and I am not looking forward to it. My parents are going to try to and stuff me in a car and I've spent the past few months dreading it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 18, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Hell I do that practically everyday. I'm gonna be turning 16 in January  and I am not looking forward to it. My parents are going to try to and stuff me in a car and I've spent the past few months dreading it.



Trust me when I say getting your driver's license can open up a lot more opportunity: you can go wherever, whenever, and you can sometimes find higher-paying jobs with it. 

My family did not give me that kind of support and I'm at the mercy of bumming rides, paying overpriced cabs, or basing my life around a shitty bus schedule.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Aug 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Trust me when I say getting your driver's license can open up a lot more opportunity: you can go wherever, whenever, and you can sometimes find higher-paying jobs with it.
> 
> My family did not give me that kind of support and I'm at the mercy of bumming rides, paying overpriced cabs, or basing my life around a shitty bus schedule.


That's really shitty to hear.


----------



## Khione Frostfang (Aug 19, 2021)

Turning 30? Jeez, makes me feel old at 33. XD

Had Dentist yesterday, and turns out I have a hole in one of my fillings, where I have to drink cold/icy cold drinks through a fucking straw, because I have sensitive teeth and I use the sensitive stuff twice a day, if anything cool/cold/ice cold touches my tooth, it fucking HURTS! But, for whatever reason, I have to wait until the end of September (30th) to have it fixed.

What. the. fuck.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)

Managed to get a transfer to a different facility in lieu of just resigning outright, it's much less convenient for me, the only good thing is that I shouldn't have to deal with that one jackass anymore - we'll see if that makes the difference

At this point I'm just treading water until SOMETHING better I've applied for becomes an option


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 19, 2021)

Wish there was more style to choose from when it comes to furniture and decor. I hate the standard love laugh, or the icky wicker basket styles. Or the shit that clearly looks (and feels) like it came from Walmart.

Its either super cheap garbage, or overpriced 6000$ nightstands that are painted all white and aren't even made with some kind of fancy wood. 

Itd be cool to have something that even slightly reflected my style. >8(


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Wish there was more style to choose from when it comes to furniture and decor. I hate the standard love laugh, or the icky wicker basket styles. Or the shit that clearly looks (and feels) like it came from Walmart.
> 
> Its either super cheap garbage, or overpriced 6000$ nightstands that are painted all white and aren't even made with some kind of fancy wood.
> 
> Itd be cool to have something that even slightly reflected my style. >8(


Might not be an option for you but figured I'd suggest it - have you looked at some of the "unfinished furniture" stores or considered possibly building your own (that might be well out of your means but I enjoyed it when I had the tools for it)


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2021)

I do not understand temporal autocorrelation. 

I *super* do not understand spatial autocorrelation.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I do not understand temporal autocorrelation.
> 
> I *super* do not understand spatial autocorrelation.


the only thing I understand about those is the etymological roots and other than that I have no idea what they really relate to

like the term "autocorrelation" seems strange because auto=self and correlation combined seems... redundant


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> the only thing I understand about those is the etymological roots and other than that I have no idea what they really relate to



Temporal autocorrelation is when a series of data collected over time exhibits repeating patterns or such. The observation made at any point in time is therefore related to observations at a previous time. 

Spatial autocorrelation is when a spread of observations made in a variety of locations exhibit spatially-structured patterns of similarity. 

These are troublesome because in many statistical approaches it is assumed that observations are independent of one another, and this non-independence can result in flawed assessments of what is driving variation in the observations, or whether it is significant.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Temporal autocorrelation is when a series of data collected over time exhibits repeating patterns or such. The observation made at any point in time is therefore related to observations at a previous time.
> 
> Spatial autocorrelation is when a spread of observations made in a variety of locations exhibit spatially-structured patterns of similarity.
> 
> These are troublesome because in many statistical approaches it is assumed that observations are independent of one another, and this non-independence can result in flawed assessments of what is driving variation in the observations, or whether it is significant.


oh, it's statistics, that explains why I'm confused


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 19, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Might not be an option for you but figured I'd suggest it - have you looked at some of the "unfinished furniture" stores or considered possibly building your own (that might be well out of your means but I enjoyed it when I had the tools for it)


Thank you so much!!!
Now my next hurdle is finding a place that will be close enough/be willing to ship to my location. :')

So many technical names for everything.

I would have tried building it if I had the skill but I can't even make a straight line with a ruler. XD


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> Now my next hurdle is finding a place that will be close enough/be willing to ship to my location. :')
> 
> So many technical names for everything.
> ...


I do find that a lot of those types of stores (and depending on your locality things like "Amish furniture stores") tend to have good offerings at reasonable prices, and you can generally stain/seal/finish/whatever the stuff you buy to your tastes

People painting over pretty wood grain is a huge peeve of mine and my roommate's, I love the look of wood grain and don't understand why you'd want to cover it up - there are some "furniture restoration" videos where they take an older piece of wood furniture (ACTUAL wood furniture with grain, not necessarily SUPER NICE but it looks fine and is sturdy) and just paint it top to bottom, makes me and roommate scream mentally


----------



## Rimna (Aug 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> Now my next hurdle is finding a place that will be close enough/be willing to ship to my location. :')
> 
> So many technical names for everything.
> ...



Just make a bunch of crooked, curved tables, nightstands and furnitures, and call it "abstract art".


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 19, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I do find that a lot of those types of stores (and depending on your locality things like "Amish furniture stores") tend to have good offerings at reasonable prices, and you can generally stain/seal/finish/whatever the stuff you buy to your tastes
> 
> People painting over pretty wood grain is a huge peeve of mine and my roommate's, I love the look of wood grain and don't understand why you'd want to cover it up - there are some "furniture restoration" videos where they take an older piece of wood furniture (ACTUAL wood furniture with grain, not necessarily SUPER NICE but it looks fine and is sturdy) and just paint it top to bottom, makes me and roommate scream mentally



I usually like the wooden look too. Walnut and cherry styled stuff seem to hold my attention the longest. 

Don't really see.myself as the all white furniture type since I drop and spill everything. XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 14, 2021)

Internet is gonna be out again, and on my day off. So no internet, no nuthin' all day. We'll see if the fam decides to go out or not, that way I can at least get some drawing time alone.

Co-workers are still being asswipes. Apparently I'm supposed to be a cashier AND a surveillance system, complete with ten arms that extend to every isle in the store. He claimed it was my fault that something got stolen a day after getting back from my vacation, which, by the way, was an absolute unrestful disaster. 

With an empty house the dog was whining and feeling more lonely more often, even if I was there. He'd demand walkies at every waking moment. Literally. He'd wake up from his nap, and even if it was 3AM and pitch black outside, he'd be sobbing until I caved. By the end of the week I was so sleep deprived my chest was hurting and my muscles were all pinched and clenched. 

Still not feeling like I've caught up 100% but still better than when they were away.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Internet is gonna be out again, and on my day off. So no internet, no nuthin' all day. We'll see if the fam decides to go out or not, that way I can at least get some drawing time alone.
> 
> Co-workers are still being asswipes. Apparently I'm supposed to be a cashier AND a surveillance system, complete with ten arms that extend to every isle in the store. He claimed it was my fault that something got stolen a day after getting back from my vacation, which, by the way, was an absolute unrestful disaster.
> 
> ...


Welcome back

*hugs ya tightly*


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2021)

I feel like my only practical hobbies that I can actually do is only appealing/compatible with boomers, that being literature and piano. It hurts my reputation as you millennials/Gen Z nowadays mostly can’t understand meaning in literature and are addicted to freelance art and kpop (just some examples).

Even though I’m a gamer and up to date with memes, I can’t really offer much to society in terms of entertainment and services that the current generation embraces. I’m essentially an _obsolete _person. And as a result, I’m just brushed aside and is considered as a _nobody _by most. It not only makes me feel worthless, but it’s forcing me into the minority statues which affects my social status quo as well.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 15, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I feel like my only practical hobbies that I can actually do is only appealing/compatible with boomers, that being literature and piano. It hurts my reputation as you millennials/Gen Z nowadays mostly can’t understand meaning in literature and are addicted to freelance art and kpop (just some examples).
> 
> Even though I’m a gamer and up to date with memes, I can’t really offer much to society in terms of entertainment and services that the current generation embraces. I’m essentially an _obsolete _person. And as a result, I’m just brushed aside and is considered as a _nobody _by most. It not only makes me feel worthless, but it’s forcing me into the minority statues which affects my social status quo as well.


Nobody needs to appeal to everybody. Even the tiniest niche is big enough to have fun. Sounds like more of a networking problem.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 15, 2021)

Like always, the boss hires family and friends of the Filipinos working here and shortly after, some inexplicable health problems arise that put them out of commission. 

Two are on vacation, two new cashiers have called off two days in a row. People show up late. Tired of being on cash all day. :')

Time isn't going fast enough. I want to move into my new house.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 15, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I feel like my only practical hobbies that I can actually do is only appealing/compatible with boomers, that being literature and piano. It hurts my reputation as you millennials/Gen Z nowadays mostly can’t understand meaning in literature and are addicted to freelance art and kpop (just some examples).
> 
> Even though I’m a gamer and up to date with memes, I can’t really offer much to society in terms of entertainment and services that the current generation embraces. I’m essentially an _obsolete _person. And as a result, I’m just brushed aside and is considered as a _nobody _by most. It not only makes me feel worthless, but it’s forcing me into the minority statues which affects my social status quo as well.


I think we're 7 or so years apart and I still have this problem with people my age. Most people wanna drink, do drugs and drink or follow the hype scene. People I do tend to talk to/get along with end up being around 10 years younger or older than me.

Also most people seem to be into rock, country and pop so I can definitely understand the struggle with classical/instrumental music not being much of an ice breaker.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Nobody needs to appeal to everybody. Even the tiniest niche is big enough to have fun. Sounds like more of a networking problem.


An audience is what drives me to write, which is something I barely have right now.


TyraWadman said:


> I think we're 7 or so years apart and I still have this problem with people my age. Most people wanna drink, do drugs and drink or follow the hype scene. People I do tend to talk to/get along with end up being around 10 years younger or older than me.
> 
> Also most people seem to be into rock, country and pop so I can definitely understand the struggle with classical/instrumental music not being much of an ice breaker.


And I don’t even plan on publicly performing as of now because I am not a pro player at all. Unless I get an expensive ass MIDI keyboard, I can perform pieces flawlessly since I can correct any mistakes. Plus, I’m just a performer, and not a composer. Same thing as being a commissioner, and not the artist.


----------



## Cinnamon_Cat (Sep 15, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I feel like my only practical hobbies that I can actually do is only appealing/compatible with boomers, that being literature and piano. It hurts my reputation as you millennials/Gen Z nowadays mostly can’t understand meaning in literature and are addicted to freelance art and kpop (just some examples).
> 
> Even though I’m a gamer and up to date with memes, I can’t really offer much to society in terms of entertainment and services that the current generation embraces. I’m essentially an _obsolete _person. And as a result, I’m just brushed aside and is considered as a _nobody _by most. It not only makes me feel worthless, but it’s forcing me into the minority statues which affects my social status quo as well.


I'm Gen Z and I enjoy piano performances, and reading literature too. I don't think it's only appealing to boomers.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Twitchy_Cat said:


> I'm Gen Z and I enjoy piano performances, and reading literature too. I don't think it's only appealing to boomers.


Are you referring to live or MIDI performances? And do you read novels strictly from millionaire chad authors like Mark Twain, George Orwell, H. G Wells, JK Rowling, Jack London, Tom Clancy, etc?


----------



## Cinnamon_Cat (Sep 15, 2021)

Either MIDI or live, I don't have a preference. I can't exactly go see any piano, or any concerts for that matter right now though due to Covid though. So I mostly just listen to it online along with all my other music.  As for authors, I read whatever interests me personally. It doesn't matter if they're famous or not. I read this series recently by Lois McMaster Bujold called the Vorkosigan Saga that I thought was pretty interesting. But I also read poems and short stories, like "Girl" by Jamaica Kincaid or Two Kinds by Amy Tan.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Twitchy_Cat said:


> Either MIDI or live, I don't have a preference. I can't exactly go see any piano, or any concerts for that matter right now though due to Covid though. So I mostly just listen to it online along with all my other music.  As for authors, I read whatever interests me personally. It doesn't matter if they're famous or not. I read this series recently by Lois McMaster Bujold called the Vorkosigan Saga that I thought was pretty interesting. But I also read poems and short stories, like "Girl" by Jamaica Kincaid or Two Kinds by Amy Tan.


What kind of performances have you seen? And bruh these are again pro authors, Two Kinds is a graphic novel as well. I’m talking about freelance authors who put up their work on FanFiction.Net, Quotev, Wattpad, etc.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 15, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I feel like my only practical hobbies that I can actually do is only appealing/compatible with boomers, that being literature and piano. It hurts my reputation as you millennials/Gen Z nowadays mostly can’t understand meaning in literature and are addicted to freelance art and kpop (just some examples).
> 
> Even though I’m a gamer and up to date with memes, I can’t really offer much to society in terms of entertainment and services that the current generation embraces. I’m essentially an _obsolete _person. And as a result, I’m just brushed aside and is considered as a _nobody _by most. It not only makes me feel worthless, but it’s forcing me into the minority statues which affects my social status quo as well.







ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 15, 2021)

You know? Just, fuck off, my mum keeps up with genderizing things and being stupid....

I feel bad and I cant be my usual happy self, I... Just....

Aaaagghhh!.....
You know this was stupid after all. Why does my gender matters? That guy in this thread who told me to drop it was right

I'm just so tired right now...
I am hurted and I don't knwo what ill do. Let her keep the stupid girl things, I dont ccare anymore. My feelings are getting cramped again

I just love how my happy day got ruined by her just in a second....


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 119191
> 
> ONE OF US
> ONE OF US
> ...


----------



## Attaman (Sep 15, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> What kind of performances have you seen? And bruh these are again pro authors, Two Kinds is a graphic novel as well. I’m talking about freelance authors who put up their work on FanFiction.Net, Quotev, Wattpad, etc.


Pretty sure they mean an entirely different Two Kinds than the one you're thinking of. What with Tom Fischbach not being Amy Tan.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Pretty sure they mean an entirely different Two Kinds than the one you're thinking of. What with Tom Fischbach not being Amy Tan.


Ooooooh shit nvm lmao.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 15, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> An audience is what drives me to write, which is something I barely have right now.


Do you really need an audience? if you do whatever you do well, people will gather in the end. Fame is not a good motivator because it's abstract while telling a story you want to tell, is not.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Do you really need an audience? if you do whatever you do well, people will gather in the end. Fame is not a good motivator because it's abstract while telling a story you want to tell, is not.


Idk man, I feel like that’s what I really need. Why write something when you’re not presenting it to anybody? Unlike art where you can visually admire your own work, in literature, writing is a method of presenting your story developed from your mind. If there were no audience, I might as well admire my story by imagining it without dotting a single word on paper (or pc).


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 15, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Idk man, I feel like that’s what I really need. Why write something when you’re not presenting it to anybody? Unlike art where you can visually admire your own work, in literature, writing is a method of presenting your story developed from your mind. If there were no audience, I might as well admire my story by imagining it without dotting a single word on paper (or pc).


Don't you get pleasure from re-reading it and developing it further? I find it to be most enjoyable


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Don't you get pleasure from re-reading it and developing it further? I find it to be most enjoyable


Meh, not really.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 15, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Meh, not really.


So what do you like about writing?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So what do you like about writing?


Like I said, to enlighten the public with a story that I have created in my imagination.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 16, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Like I said, to enlighten the public with a story that I have created in my imagination.


What makes it so great if you don't even enjoy making it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2021)

It lives.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What makes it so great if you don't even enjoy making it?


The joy comes from the praise earned for your work.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 16, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> The joy comes from the praise earned for your work.


Try not being so dependent on the approval of others. People keep saying this to the point it becomes a platitude, because it keeps being true and yet people keep forgetting it


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 16, 2021)

Some assholes... how do they expect society to be less racist if whenever a black man wants to express an opinion they don't like in a calm and professional manner, swarms of radicalized pieces of garbage scream at him, throw shit at him, and shut him down?






In monkey masks as well? stay classy...

(this shouldn't breach the rules since I'm only talking about the freedom to engage in free speech, in case anyone has thoughts about suppressing a message deploring that the human rights of certain people are being violated in plain sight)


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Try not being so dependent on the approval of others. People keep saying this to the point it becomes a platitude, because it keeps being true and yet people keep forgetting it


What is the joy of writing things on paper if it's just for myself?


Frank Gulotta said:


> Some assholes... how do they expect society to be less racist if whenever a black man wants to express an opinion they don't like in a calm and professional manner, swarms of radicalized pieces of garbage scream at him, throw shit at him, and shut him down?
> View attachment 119240
> View attachment 119247
> In monkey masks as well? stay classy...
> ...


Who's Craig? And Elder is Republican so why would they call Craig a "Republican Racist"? I also hope Gruesome get's kicked out next election.


----------



## MechaMegs (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> The joy comes from the praise earned for your work.


Going down this route you will end up chasing shadows rather than doing things you actually like writing.

Write what you want to write, and an audience will follow naturally over time. Trying to appease/please others is not a good idea in this regard.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 16, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> What is the joy of writing things on paper if it's just for myself?


I completely get that, but if you don't like making it and only enjoy the outside validation it can get, I feel like you have a problem here maybe with self confidence. Confidence of all sorts is the most powerful magnet you can get. If you can get yourself to be confident enough to enjoy the creative process itself, then instead of chasing an audience, you're going to attract one to you by putting out something you believe in that means a lot to you on its own


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 17, 2021)

My God, the forum has been offline for so long that I was afraid that it will never work again. What a relief that he's back to normal.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 17, 2021)

I would like to go home now, please.
I would also like to be in November so I can start moving, prease. UnU

Also worried I might be developing some health problems. There's my usual tiredness I feel no matter how long I rest and then there's this...

Guess I'll know for sure if/when I lose weight and it DOESN'T come back.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2021)

First it was fiber that caused me bowel problems.  Then it was both gluten and fiber.

Then I found out that caffeine caused me severe headaches.  Not aspartame, as the sugary cola gave me the exact same headache as the diet one.

Now in addition to all of the above, I'm discovering that sucralose causes me sudden sharp fatigue.  Aspartame didn't do this and real sugar certainly doesn't cause this kind of downside.  In addition, sucralose may actually cause me more weight problems than genuine sugar - and if you're going to tell me that's messed up, believe me, *I know.*

The thing about sucralose?  It's in the protein bars and shakes I was using (since in my current situation I can't solely rely on meats and standard dairy for my protein - this WILL change when I move even if I have to cut back on other things), which I THOUGHT were safe for their lack of fiber.  I don't know how many other options for protein I have left that aren't going to triple my grocery bills.

Thank god my multivitamins rely on real sugar (if you're going to ask why multivitamins have sugar, it's because they're gummies - I've had trouble swallowing normal vitamin pills in the past) or I'd have no choice but to rely on stuff like beef liver to get my vitamins and minerals.

It's like 90% of society's staple goods are slamming their doors in my face all of a sudden.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 18, 2021)

(I'm so nervous....

A perason is harassing me on private meaaages and my profile posts AAAAAA

I'm reporting everything instantly)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 18, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> sorry, friendo. is it that starry person?


Wait actually yes
youngster and harassing me woth rare PMs and public messages ;w;

I'm reporting everything I can


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 18, 2021)

@KibaOkami actually it is starrygizmo indeed!

 they is doing weird harassor things >~<
Reported their profile now


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 18, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> @KibaOkami actually it is starrygizmo indeed!
> 
> they is doing weird harassor things >~<
> Reported their profile now


yeah, i know. i already said something to the guy. just let mods handle it.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 18, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> yeah, i know. i already said something to the guy. just let mods handle it.


Thank you I hope mods act quickly >~<

Thank you lots for helping me friend *hugs shakingly*


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2021)

It is becoming so difficult to leave the UK. 

My brother has a job offer in Europe, but hasn't been able to actually move there yet because the new visa rules require reams of paper work. 

...you have to get criminal record checks, health certificates, proof of employment, 
...you have to pay a legally qualified translator to translate it all,
...a single person in that chain makes a mistake and you probably have to pay for *everything* to be done all over again
My brother is being forced to pay for everything *twice* because one person in that chain signed a document with the wrong kind of pen. 

...and then the consulate has no available appointments to process you. 

He has literally spent hundreds of pounds now on it.


----------



## Filter (Sep 19, 2021)

The way that polarized lenses interact with electronic device screens. Grrrrrrr...


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 20, 2021)

*STOP DRIVING SLOWLY IN THE LEFT LANE.*

*SPEED.*

*THE FUCK.*

*UP.

WHY ARE YOU ALL LIKE THIS?*


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't wanna wooooork
Me want sleepyyyyyyy
Me want to get some Z's 
And preferably just not dream about anything that isn't related to my oc's


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

ASTA said:


> *STOP DRIVING SLOWLY IN THE LEFT LANE.*
> 
> *SPEED.*
> 
> ...


there are so many people who should NOT be driving but drive anyway

kind of like that parable about the bumblebee, but way more annoying


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2021)

I have GOT to stop being nice with my family about diet supplements and trying things in order to rush weight loss.

This time the danger of choice I was talked into trying is something called "ketones" (I think the formal term is "exogenous ketones" or simply "ketone supplements").  Apparently someone else in the family swears by them, but in my case they wanted "once a day, 5 days a week".

It took until day 3 for the painful stomach cramp to indicate I was actually dehydrated.

I already know these are something I won't sustain, but I'm likely going to ask them to ease off to 3 a week.  Maybe even tell them in the near future that I won't need them, given just how many carb items are off the menu for me anyways these days.

(*CAUTION:* I have been informed on researching these things that diabetic people need to stay the hell away from them because they can cause crashes in blood sugar. Not an issue for me YET, but I think at least one person on this forum has openly mentioned being diabetic so I figured I'd give that warning clear as I can.)


----------



## MattsyKun (Sep 21, 2021)

Didn't make it into Mff's dealer's den. Didn't even get a waitlist email. 

Normally I would just brush this off, but I put a lot of work into rebranding and honestly coming up with products I can afford to make that I love. But, looking at the other vendors who got accepted... I'm not even in the same league. I know a few got accepted that make the same things as me, and I'm just... Gutted, I guess. I am FINALLY in a place where I'm proud of my work, and I shouldn't be surprised that I got rejected.

This shouldn't hurt so much. I literally can't afford to make some of my big ideas come to life. I don't have the social media reach. I'm doing what I can and I love it, but... I just feel like I'm not good enough, and that's why I didn't even get waitlisted. 

Just... Ugh. Social media has made getting out there so hard, and I just keep making dumbass excuses as to why I can't just be BETTER. I'm lazy and dumb. Why can't I just get my brand out there and DO IT?


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 21, 2021)

Ok, well, there was just a significant earthquake in Melbourne (around mag. 6) and it was pretty flipping terrifying. Only a couple of places in the city had significant damage and no one has been badly injured, but I'm quite scared right now


----------



## Simo (Sep 21, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> Ok, well, there was just a significant earthquake in Melbourne (around mag. 6) and it was pretty flipping terrifying. Only a couple of places in the city had significant damage and no one has been badly injured, but I'm quite scared right now


 Hope you're ok there, Ravo!

I was in a mild one once, and it did feel really scary for a moment: like you were in a tossing boat, but the boat was the whole earth.

on that note, here's a song:


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 21, 2021)

Simo said:


> Hope you're ok there, Ravo!
> 
> I was in a mild one once, and it did feel really scary for a moment: like you were in a tossing boat, but the boat was the whole earth.
> 
> on that note, here's a song:



G'day Simo!!    
*huggles extreemely tightly*

Dawwww, thankiseses!!!! Don't worry, we're all ok^^. Ah yes, it did feel a lot like that!! XD 

Hehehehehe, very appropriate song!!! XD XD XD XD


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm pretty sure my Moto G6 finally died.

Not like "ran out of battery", like "this thing is a paperweight".

Not really sure why, either.  Was hoping I could keep it going until Black Friday made a new phone less expensive, but oh well.  Need to see if I can find my old Moto G4.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 22, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I'm pretty sure my Moto G6 finally died.
> 
> Not like "ran out of battery", like "this thing is a paperweight".
> 
> Not really sure why, either.  Was hoping I could keep it going until Black Friday made a new phone less expensive, but oh well.  Need to see if I can find my old Moto G4.


My G3 is still alive!
...
_Mostly._


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 22, 2021)

My G7 charges weird but hey, the contract is nearly up anyway


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 22, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> My G7 charges weird but hey, the contract is nearly up anyway


My Kyocera Duraforce Pro 2 is not holding a charge all day but the thing is paid off (Verizon). Welp, looks like I need to shop for another Kyocera. They have the loudest speakers of any cellphone made. Just right for me, since I'm hard of hearing. It's just having to go back on payments on my Verizon bill again for a new phone that gripes me.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 22, 2021)

Never mind, it's functional again this morning (afternoon, whatever) after I got up

Not sure what happened, battery wasn't dead, and I didn't tell it to power off

e: wonder if it was a software update or something? Wouldn't really make much sense.  I don't think Android reboots for that thing, and it's Android 8.1 anyway (and I can't get later versions on this phone anyhow).  I do see apps occasionally disappear from the screen but I think that's the individual app updating and then not putting the app back on the screen.  Also doesn't explain why it wouldn't power back up for a while.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 22, 2021)

i havent been doing so well.... the bullying got so bad with my peers, that now someone tried to PUT A COLLAR ON ME TODAY BY FORCE
but everybody, and i mean EVERYBODY makes fun of me now.....
someone was literally trying to lift me by the back of my shirt saying "pets dont talk, shut your mouth"
and the best part is, no one had any legible reason to say im a furry. it's all because someone made a joke one day that i quote on quote "growled at them" when i literally just grumbled cause i was mad at them. they dont know any of the REAL truth or anything, and when i asked why everyone thinks i am one and makes every single day at school literal hell, degrading me and all of it, they all say one. same. thing. "you just have the face of a furry."
im so tired of it all.....
yes, i know it makes me sound like Jamal, if you know the meme.
but i am genuinely tired of my everyday life.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 22, 2021)

@KibaOkami Don't do anything rash please.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 22, 2021)

ASTA said:


> @KibaOkami Don't do anything rash please.


yeah yeah yeah, i get it. if i havent done anything stupid by now, i wont anytime soon. but my point still stands, that it SUCKS


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 22, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> i havent been doing so well.... the bullying got so bad with my peers, that now someone tried to PUT A COLLAR ON ME TODAY BY FORCE
> but everybody, and i mean EVERYBODY makes fun of me now.....
> someone was literally trying to lift me by the back of my shirt saying "pets dont talk, shut your mouth"
> and the best part is, no one had any legible reason to say im a furry. it's all because someone made a joke one day that i quote on quote "growled at them" when i literally just grumbled cause i was mad at them. they dont know any of the REAL truth or anything, and when i asked why everyone thinks i am one and makes every single day at school literal hell, degrading me and all of it, they all say one. same. thing. "you just have the face of a furry."
> ...


....before I descend too far into angrish, there is a part of me that wonders if any of these bullies of yours are actively suppressing the idea of them being furries themselves.

Like, FFS, what is the one bully even doing carrying around a collar at all?  And how do they even know "the face of a furry" anyway?


...given my inability to do much remotely, I'll ask the dumb question: how has the school administration acted in all of this?  Have they even batted an eye at this?


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 22, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....before I descend too far into angrish, there is a part of me that wonders if any of these bullies of yours are actively suppressing the idea of them being furries themselves.


bro, if only they could here you. seriously.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Like, FFS, what is the one bully even doing carrying around a collar at all?  And how do they even know "the face of a furry" anyway?


they brought it to school SPECIFICALLY TO SHAME ME, and they literally just use that as an excuse to be stupid


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ...given my inability to do much remotely, I'll ask the dumb question:* how has the school administration acted in all of this?  Have they even batted an eye at this?*


no one cares, they see it every day and no one does anything. the only time anyone tried to help was one of our professors got onto them and of course no one listens, it's a bunch of stupid teenagers of course they dont listen.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 22, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....before I descend too far into angrish, there is a part of me that wonders if any of these bullies of yours are actively suppressing the idea of them being furries themselves.
> 
> Like, FFS, what is the one bully even doing carrying around a collar at all?  And how do they even know "the face of a furry" anyway?
> 
> ...





KibaOkami said:


> bro, if only they could here you. seriously.
> 
> they brought it to school SPECIFICALLY TO SHAME ME, and they literally just use that as an excuse to be stupid
> 
> no one cares, they see it every day and no one does anything. the only time anyone tried to help was one of our professors got onto them and of course no one listens, it's a bunch of stupid teenagers of course they dont listen.


Unfortunately yeah schools typically don't do a whole lot about these things unless their arms get twisted by litigation.  Zero Tolerance is a miserable failure of policy, really.  Bit me in the ass 20+ years ago, still screwing over kids today, and about the only way it will get better is if schools start getting brutalized on funding and in civil court (or if homeschooling starts becoming more viable)
I doubt any of them are "closet furries", kids are just kind of horrible people an astonishing amount of the time.  It's something I've been observing at my soon-to-be former job and I can't deny it was a factor in me deciding to move on.  Watching them be atrocious to others and their surroundings is both bizarre and kind of soulcrushing by now, especially in the face of apathy and inertia from anyone who really COULD address it.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 22, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Unfortunately yeah schools typically don't do a whole lot about these things unless their arms get twisted by litigation.  Zero Tolerance is a miserable failure of policy, really.  Bit me in the ass 20+ years ago, still screwing over kids today, and about the only way it will get better is if schools start getting brutalized on funding and in civil court (or if homeschooling starts becoming more viable)


and like despite the way it may seem, im really not that young so you would think people around me would be more mature. but nooooo


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 22, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I doubt any of them are "closet furries", kids are just kind of horrible people an astonishing amount of the time. It's something I've been observing at my soon-to-be former job and I can't deny it was a factor in me deciding to move on. Watching them be atrocious to others and their surroundings is both bizarre and kind of soulcrushing by now, especially in the face of apathy and inertia from anyone who really COULD address it.


TBH it's likely at this point that the "armored closet" comment is going to be one of a number of defaults of mine when these kinds of things come up.  This time it was the collar that made me think of it just because it strikes me as so "out there" for a school-age child to be just carrying one on its own in the first place - next time it might be some other specific action.

As far as the "horrible kids" thing?  Unfortunately this is one of those moments where I feel a compulsion to play the contrarian, so... more dumb question time: was it just the kids?  Were you in any position to tell if it was the rest of the family too?


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 22, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> and like despite the way it may seem, im really not that young so you would think people around me would be more mature. but nooooo


A lot of adults have a tenuous grasp on maturity, and they typically raise kids that end up worse.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 22, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> i havent been doing so well.... the bullying got so bad with my peers, that now someone tried to PUT A COLLAR ON ME TODAY BY FORCE
> but everybody, and i mean EVERYBODY makes fun of me now.....
> someone was literally trying to lift me by the back of my shirt saying "pets dont talk, shut your mouth"
> and the best part is, no one had any legible reason to say im a furry. it's all because someone made a joke one day that i quote on quote "growled at them" when i literally just grumbled cause i was mad at them. they dont know any of the REAL truth or anything, and when i asked why everyone thinks i am one and makes every single day at school literal hell, degrading me and all of it, they all say one. same. thing. "you just have the face of a furry."
> ...


I wish death to those damned bullies!

How can they make those bad things? Seriously I w i s h dead on those mean persons, bully just fir being a furry

Tryibg to put a collar on you and bully you that bad? That's way too much
My poor brother you don't deserve this

And screw the rules of sleepy mods I already exposed my opinion I hate these bullies for making this to my collie bestie bro ;w;

*Hugs you tightly*


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 23, 2021)

Holy fuck.

Speaker phone. Eating. Contacting PayPal customer service. Its got one of those voice command thingies where you say what you want but she can't think to fucking swallow her food before actually trying to say it and it keeps failing. 

Even with a rep on the phone she's stuffing her face while talking and slamming shit. 

I don't think they realize PEOPLE CAN STILL FUCKING HEAR EVERYTHING WHEN YOU PUT THEM ON SPEAKER PHONE.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 24, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Some assholes... how do they expect society to be less racist if whenever a black man wants to express an opinion they don't like in a calm and professional manner, swarms of radicalized pieces of garbage scream at him, throw shit at him, and shut him down?
> View attachment 119240
> View attachment 119247
> In monkey masks as well? stay classy...
> ...


Lmao California, what a devolution of humanity.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> Speaker phone. Eating. Contacting PayPal customer service. Its got one of those voice command thingies where you say what you want but she can't think to fucking swallow her food before actually trying to say it and it keeps failing.
> 
> ...



Reading this makes my blood pressure go up.


----------



## Rimna (Sep 24, 2021)

The place where I used to live at for my very soon to be former job messed up my spine and shoulder. I now have scoliosis and my shoulder is bending forward and sticks outward. This is due to how horrible the bed is, sinking completely in the middle, as well as the desk being too small.

I am glad that I am getting out of this shithole.


Fuck my life, everything hurts now that I'm doing exercises to fix my spine and shoulders.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2021)

I wish I had a car so I could curl up and take a nap during lunch breaks. 

If I owned a business, I would totally have a quiet room and there would be a bed. Not a traditional one, but still decent enough to let you pass out.


----------



## sushy (Sep 25, 2021)

> I wish I had a car so I could curl up and take a nap during lunch breaks.
> 
> If I owned a business, I would totally have a quiet room and there would be a bed. Not a traditional one, but still decent enough to let you pass out.



when I had work at a company I would always take a walk during lunch break. It is healthy and makes you feel more awake (that is my experience).


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 25, 2021)

Doctors are so quick to tell you the negatives of effective medications for certain conditions (because they're not considered first-line treatments), but aren't at all hesitant to prescribe SSRIs without any warning, and to top it all off, they never actually seem interested in actually your symptoms, or what you're going through, and are illiterate in their field with certain conditions, so you end up on this unnecessarily extended "journey" to find the right treatment, but probably never actually get anywhere, then you have to worry about insurance, and good chemistry between you and your doctor(s). Because of the internet age, you can literally educate your doctors about shit they never heard of, or actually bothered to research themselves, and press them about the shitty medications they prescribe, and the ones they try to refuse to that might actually help their patients. I see people (including myself) suffer from conditions that doctors aren't even willing to diagnose, or at least hear out, and discuss certain medications that have been around a while which have promising results from studies, and doctors just ignore that shit while continuing their routine of pushing Prozac or Effexor that just makes shit worse.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I wish I had a car so I could curl up and take a nap during lunch breaks.
> 
> If I owned a business, I would totally have a quiet room and there would be a bed. Not a traditional one, but still decent enough to let you pass out.


Still need a decent bed?  Or just time to sleep pulling two jobs?


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Still need a decent bed?  Or just time to sleep pulling two jobs?


I think I just have sleep problems. Can never feel well rested even with uninterrupted sleep. DX

I get really cold and struggle to keep my eyes open, especially on lunch break.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

"Working with you is a joy!  You're so helpful, animated, and really knowledgeable!  Everyone I talked to about working with you stated you were sarcastic, bitter, hard to work for, and just a firecracker.  No one liked you and I was dreading this job while you were here..."
When a friend said this to me, I wanted to strangle them as I was the one who vetted them when they were brought on.  Now it's just confusing because I don't know if there's underlying resentment, it's genuine praise, or if it's a conditional statement.

I seriously hate office politics.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

I don't think I've ever been as angry as I was last night following my final shift at my old job

Really felt like they were pulling out all the stops to make the last day something that would ensure I'd have zero regrets about leaving

E: oh wow that explains the hangover, half of that McKenna 10 year bottled in bond is gone


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I think I just have sleep problems. Can never feel well rested even with uninterrupted sleep. DX
> 
> I get really cold and struggle to keep my eyes open, especially on lunch break.


Saame! Lately even if I sleep all night, I don't feel rested ;w;


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

Ok, not really like a vent, just an irritating frustration.

Really hard finding an amazing artist for an sfw ref sheet.  Just a normal, non-sexualized, regular boobs, non-fetishy ref sheet.  Which I think I make harder by not smiling so much and having a resting uncaring expression most of the time.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, not really like a vent, just an irritating frustration.
> 
> Really hard finding an amazing artist for an sfw ref sheet.  Just a normal, non-sexualized, regular boobs, non-fetishy ref sheet.  Which I think I make harder by not smiling so much and having a resting uncaring expression most of the time.


As long as they don’t do them on bases, I doubt any of the NSFW artists who do ref sheets would refuse business on the basis of you not wanting “pink bits” on it? Like, I don’t know if getting a ref done by someone who also draws porn would make you uncomfortable, in itself (which is alright), or what other roadblocks there might also be. If you have a particular style in mind, let us know and maybe someone will have a recommendation for you?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 26, 2021)

Rimna said:


> The place where I used to live at for my very soon to be former job messed up my spine and shoulder. I now have scoliosis and my shoulder is bending forward and sticks outward. This is due to how horrible the bed is, sinking completely in the middle, as well as the desk being too small.
> 
> I am glad that I am getting out of this shithole.
> 
> ...



Wish you the best Rimna.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 26, 2021)

Going to need to get back on the dopamine agonists again, I think.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2021)

....it's officially time to say goodbye to the local diner/restaurant.

Oh don't get me wrong, they're still open for business, but I won't be ordering anything from there ever again.

The food used to be great.  Crab legs in the middle of the week, a stuffed and crusted chicken breast I couldn't get anywhere else, and good pizza and wings.

The original owners retired and passed the diner down.  The new owner... while things went bad under him, my understanding is the bad stuff tends to happen behind his back, not on his watch.

The stuffed and crusted chicken breast... is still viable, but my own gluten issues make that risky.  My family's avoided the crab legs since the management changed hands and I simply haven't been available on Wednesdays to indulge.

The cardinal sin... was the pizza (learned second-hand as I didn't eat any - again, gluten - apparently it tasted awful) and the wings.  I will speak of the wings specifically - they weren't well-cooked, and they smelled of fish.  As in, I'm pretty sure they used the same oil from frying the fish to fry these wings.

None of my family has issues with fish, so cross-contamination isn't an issue with us even if I see the major threat otherwise.  Even without allergy issues though, it might as well be a culinary cardinal sin to reuse oil with vastly differing foods, for no other reason than the oil either picks up the flavors of other foods or breaks down and loses all flavor from being overused.

Ugh.

Wonder if Gordon Ramsay has had to give any restaurants hell for reusing oil.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 27, 2021)

Why can't I sleep.

I don't understand this.

I've followed every recommendation made thus far.


----------



## L.Rey (Sep 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Why can't I sleep.
> 
> I don't understand this.
> 
> I've followed every recommendation made thus far.


Maybe time to consider seeing a doctor or something of the like? Perhaps find out what makes _you_ sleepy? For example, reading a book. Just a few immediate recommendations, hope you feel better


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 27, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> Maybe time to consider seeing a doctor or something of the like? Perhaps find out what makes _you_ sleepy? For example, reading a book. Just a few immediate recommendations, hope you feel better


Probably need to get that set up, because I've tried pretty much all the "simple fixes" I can at this point.  No caffeine after a certain time, no smokes after a certain time, less smoking, making sure light levels are down, some exercise a bit before bed, melatonin (pretty worthless tbh), reduce any kind of sugar intake after a certain time drastically, not a lot of water before bed, no nightcaps

the "less smoking" part in particular is an enormous pain, nic fits SUCK

as for what makes me sleepy, being bored will do it for sure.  Reading, though, that backfires pretty hard (end up not being able to keep track of time and hey look you spent 3 hours reading)


----------



## L.Rey (Sep 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Probably need to get that set up, because I've tried pretty much all the "simple fixes" I can at this point.  No caffeine after a certain time, no smokes after a certain time, less smoking, making sure light levels are down, some exercise a bit before bed, melatonin (pretty worthless tbh), reduce any kind of sugar intake after a certain time drastically, not a lot of water before bed, no nightcaps
> 
> the "less smoking" part in particular is an enormous pain, nic fits SUCK
> 
> as for what makes me sleepy, being bored will do it for sure.  Reading, though, that backfires pretty hard (end up not being able to keep track of time and hey look you spent 3 hours reading)



I'd recommend background noise, like calming music or maybe a documentary for a few quick examples, but that'd probably stimulate you too if a book does the same. Well, whatever works for you specifically. Not necessarily "simple fixes" y'know?


----------



## L.Rey (Sep 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Probably need to get that set up, because I've tried pretty much all the "simple fixes" I can at this point.  No caffeine after a certain time, no smokes after a certain time, less smoking, making sure light levels are down, some exercise a bit before bed, melatonin (pretty worthless tbh), reduce any kind of sugar intake after a certain time drastically, not a lot of water before bed, no nightcaps
> 
> the "less smoking" part in particular is an enormous pain, nic fits SUCK
> 
> as for what makes me sleepy, being bored will do it for sure.  Reading, though, that backfires pretty hard (end up not being able to keep track of time and hey look you spent 3 hours reading)


Meditation? It'd cost you nothing but your time, and you'd probably get bored of it eventually...hehe =P


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 27, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> Meditation? It'd cost you nothing but your time, and you'd probably get bored of it eventually...hehe =P


I've tried it in the past and it's been an abysmal failure.  I can't figure out how to clear my mind.  I picked through books based on everything from Zen Buddhism to CBT/DBT and I seriously can't shut off that constant stream of thought, or at least I haven't found a way yet.


L.Rey said:


> I'd recommend background noise, like calming music or maybe a documentary for a few quick examples, but that'd probably stimulate you too if a book does the same. Well, whatever works for you specifically. Not necessarily "simple fixes" y'know?


White noise or something might help, I get way too into music for it to lull me, usually.  Docos are also a bit too stimulating, perhaps (I could watch that "How It's Made" show for like, hours straight holy fuck why is making rubber duckies so fascinating)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I've tried it in the past and it's been an abysmal failure. I can't figure out how to clear my mind. I picked through books based on everything from Zen Buddhism to CBT/DBT and I seriously can't shut off that constant stream of thought, or at least I haven't found a way yet.


“Clear your mind” type stuff isn’t something I’ve figured out, either. However, there’s an app called Insight Timer that has a metric fuckton of meditation stuff, including guided meditation aimed at sleeping, by a wide variety of creators. Download it and have a browse through, trying anything that seems promising a few times.


----------



## L.Rey (Sep 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I've tried it in the past and it's been an abysmal failure.  I can't figure out how to clear my mind.  I picked through books based on everything from Zen Buddhism to CBT/DBT and I seriously can't shut off that constant stream of thought, or at least I haven't found a way yet.
> 
> White noise or something might help, I get way too into music for it to lull me, usually.  Docos are also a bit too stimulating, perhaps (I could watch that "How It's Made" show for like, hours straight holy fuck why is making rubber duckies so fascinating)



Well, I wish you luck and better health. Take care


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I've tried it in the past and it's been an abysmal failure.  I can't figure out how to clear my mind.  I picked through books based on everything from Zen Buddhism to CBT/DBT and I seriously can't shut off that constant stream of thought, or at least I haven't found a way yet.
> 
> White noise or something might help, I get way too into music for it to lull me, usually.  Docos are also a bit too stimulating, perhaps (I could watch that "How It's Made" show for like, hours straight holy fuck why is making rubber duckies so fascinating)



Not sure if this was already mentioned/is the same thing, but my therapist made me one of those tapes where they basically tell you to imagine yourself in a quiet calm place, etc etc, feel the water running through your fingers, etc etc. Maybe finding something similar can help? Its technically not clearing your mind, but it could be enough to distract you from things that are keeping you awake.

Finding your ASMR trigger.

Buy a soft microfiber pillow~

is your room pitch black? I find I can't sleep unless I've blocked out every source of light.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Not sure if this was already mentioned/is the same thing, but my therapist made me one of those tapes where they basically tell you to imagine yourself in a quiet calm place, etc etc, feel the water running through your fingers, etc etc. Maybe finding something similar can help? Its technically not clearing your mind, but it could be enough to distract you from things that are keeping you awake.
> 
> Finding your ASMR trigger.
> 
> ...


...I do remember having a propensity for falling asleep in the bath/shower and for some reason an idling marine diesel is almost hypnotic.  Light is usually minimal to non-existent in my bedroom during sleep.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> ...I do remember having a propensity for falling asleep in the bath/shower and for some reason an idling marine diesel is almost hypnotic.  Light is usually minimal to non-existent in my bedroom during sleep.


Maybe taking hot baths to help relax before bed? 

I'd love to sleep in water but I feel like it might not end well for my skin...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 27, 2021)

Parents need to be more accountable for their child's suicides or shitty livelihoods. Them never taking any fault and blaming only external influences, like "it must have been the music he/she listened to, or, "the chemicals in the food is what made them depressed" "I'm a great parent, it's everyone else/thing's fault for my child's shortcomings", instead of realizing the foundation they've laid for the environment, neglect, lack of support, and upbringing caused by them that fundamentally ruined that child's well-being. I despise ignorant parents, especially of the boomer/Gen-X variety who thinks millennials are simply "ignorant narcissists", when the parents themselves are leading examples. Their impulsive assumptive attitude without listening to the pain of their children is toxic and just flat out wrong, and, the worst part is, is how they shift the blame on their children for "hurting them" when their children just wants them to understand. I see the flaws in the last few generations, but I also see how going further back shows the foundation that led to the ramifications in the latter in almost every imaginable way.





O.D.D. said:


> Why can't I sleep.
> 
> I don't understand this.
> 
> I've followed every recommendation made thus far.



Tfw people ask why you don't get help, and you are lost for words.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Maybe taking hot baths to help relax before bed?
> 
> I'd love to sleep in water but I feel like it might not end well for my skin...


Something I already do (shower before bed, I absolutely cannot get to sleep if I feel dirty) but wondering if there's something else I can do with that.  Maybe more than the perfunctory getting clean part.  Lavender oil?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Sep 27, 2021)

Dang! I wanna sleep for a day! My current job won't allow me TwT


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Something I already do (shower before bed, I absolutely cannot get to sleep if I feel dirty) but wondering if there's something else I can do with that.  Maybe more than the perfunctory getting clean part.  Lavender oil?


I just got home with some clearance Lavender soap and was about to pitch it to you. XD


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Get home, crash and burn before 6 pm, wake up around midnight, can't get back to sleep.  I mean, I know I should have tried to stay up a little longer to get my Circadian rhythm unfucked, that's on me.  Still annoying.  Adjusting from a night shift to a day shift over a weekend's time is surprisingly difficult.

Also annoyed with myself because I wanted to cook, and that pretty much went right out the window the moment I got home and realized that I was in no shape to be operating a stove.

Also also I really hate having to smile for photos.  I don't even know exactly why anymore, it's just unpleasant.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 28, 2021)

Ugh...

Shitty sleep...

Sleep walking... I remember playing with my bedroom curtains (ripping them open to shine light on something for some reason, closing, then opening again). They were still partially open when I woke up. 

I don't remember anything from the dream except the porn I was watching and later on, I was listening to some masked dude talk about the history of the 8 enchanted weapons that were once used to save humanity and how they now needed to be destroyed.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm kind of glad I don't remember my dreams often anymore, if my waking state is any indication they're not good ones.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 28, 2021)

I have a love/hate relationship with my cpap.

I swear the cord is a saw if I roll over.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with my cpap.
> 
> I swear the cord is a saw if I roll over.


The earloop mask cords give me that same feeling, the smothering feeling I get used to but the way those cords cut in is awful especially if I lower the mask for a drink or a cigarette.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 28, 2021)

Reddit continues to be garbage that should have been trashed a long time ago. The developers have rolled out the next phase of their "get everyone on the app so we can farm the shit out of their data and sell it to the highest bidder" master plan by making it so that most of the subreddits that I frequent require me to sign into their poorly-engineered app in order to view them.

Fuck this website. I wish a superior alternative would come along already and kill this piece of shit for good.


----------



## Flamingo (Sep 28, 2021)

Asta changed their name and I don't understand it.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

RAM said:


> Reddit continues to be garbage that should have been trashed a long time ago. The developers have rolled out the next phase of their "get everyone on the app so we can farm the shit out of their data and sell it to the highest bidder" master plan by making it so that most of the subreddits that I frequent require me to sign into their poorly-engineered app in order to view them.
> 
> Fuck this website. I wish a superior alternative would come along already and kill this piece of shit for good.


Same (mostly) but with YouTube


----------



## Thatguywholikesfood (Sep 28, 2021)

What really annoys me is how little most artists tag things, or even attempt to put them in the proper categories. 

Can't count the times I've seen stuff not using the YCH/Sale section or being pretty blatantly obviously belonging in such a thing, or the same scams getting reposted time and time again. There isn't really a streamlined 'report' process, since I'm not entirely sure what to mark scams/potential scams as, since there's not really a guide anywhere (That I'm aware of).

One time I saw an utterly disgusting, highly detailed image of a fly someone put in 'Transformation' for some reason, untagged and marked as general. There is no indication that it was anything even remotely to do with transformation, and the person was nothing but extremely rude when I tried informing them of such, which annoyed me quite a lot.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2021)

Thatguywholikesfood said:


> What really annoys me is how little most artists tag things, or even attempt to put them in the proper categories.


I'll admit when I did some prior writing that I had serious trouble trying to assign proper categories to it in the first place.  Tagging is something out of my league.



Thatguywholikesfood said:


> One time I saw an utterly disgusting, highly detailed image of a fly someone put in 'Transformation' for some reason, untagged and marked as general. There is no indication that it was anything even remotely to do with transformation, and the person was nothing but extremely rude when I tried informing them of such, which annoyed me quite a lot.


Okay maybe I'm not THAT bad.

The tagging system does feel a little cumbersome to me, and I suspect a lot of "popular" stuff is simply overtagged.


----------



## Thatguywholikesfood (Sep 28, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'll admit when I did some prior writing that I had serious trouble trying to assign proper categories to it in the first place.  Tagging is something out of my league.
> 
> 
> Okay maybe I'm not THAT bad.
> ...


Basically, just tag what's in the image, what species/franchise, kinks, if there's a story in the description if it's an image, etc.
Higher chance of success with more tags, or that's how it usually goes.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 29, 2021)

Another one of the mice has a lump

Getting sick of this


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 29, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Another one of the mice has a lump
> 
> Getting sick of this


You own mousesies?
Has pics?


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 29, 2021)

I officially hate myself.

I was clipping my ferret's toenails and I accidentally cut the quick on her back claw. She is okay, I used styptic powder to stop the blood flow, but there was a lot of blood and it must have hurt her a lot.

She's old and frail and I feel like a monster. I hurt her.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 30, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You own mousesies?
> Has pics?


A few, yes (and a rat, lost his brother to a brain tumor a month ago)

The mice are all asleep right now, don't want to pester them but this absolute unit was up to say hello before I left for work


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 30, 2021)

For today, I only want to say one thing

"It's not about who you miss at three in the morning when you're lonely. It's about who misses you at three in the afternoon, when you're busy"
-Some depressed fox over here


----------



## sushy (Sep 30, 2021)

awww I want to see more pictures of the mice  
(I love rodents)


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 30, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> A few, yes (and a rat, lost his brother to a brain tumor a month ago)
> 
> The mice are all asleep right now, don't want to pester them but this absolute unit was up to say hello before I left for work
> View attachment 119941


Im Sorry for your loss. 
Those tiny hands... 
So precious.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 30, 2021)

*co worker punches in as I go to take my 1-hour lunch*
*Come back from my lunch and she is gone*

Where did she go?
On break.
Already? 
Yea. She'll be gone for two hours she said.
Wtf she just got here! Did something happen? What is she doing?
She said she went home to cook.

AND YOU JUST FUCKING LET HER?!?!?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 30, 2021)

A madam making a 10 minute fuss about a 10 bucks tax fee for delivery, also complaining about it being time consuming


----------



## Shyy (Sep 30, 2021)

Coming to the farm and finding one of your dogs shot dead at the foot of the driveway will take you to a bad headspace. *dealing with this currently* Apologies to any I trespass against.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 30, 2021)

When a *certain kind of media* gets a story utterly wrong whether unintentionally or by design, their lukewarm corrections never make the headlines and the damage is already done.
And they're the ones with the swarms of "fact-checkers"


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 30, 2021)

A bit worried my health is deteriorating. Head feels super weird... Forgetting things, but in a way and sensation that is different from any other time. 

Don't think I played with the curtains again so there's that at least.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 1, 2021)

You sound dehydrated and stressed.  You can spank me if it helps.
Or not and I will just regret it.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Coming to the farm and finding one of your dogs shot dead at the foot of the driveway will take you to a bad headspace. *dealing with this currently* Apologies to any I trespass against.


What?!

You have my support if you want to crucify whoever did this. Shit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> A bit worried my health is deteriorating. Head feels super weird... Forgetting things, but in a way and sensation that is different from any other time.
> 
> Don't think I played with the curtains again so there's that at least.


False alarm!
It was just my time of the month. ToT

Still made me hella confused and disoriented though. Like I was living in a dream.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> False alarm!
> It was just my time of the month. ToT
> 
> Still made me hella confused and disoriented though. Like I was living in a dream.


I mean, that can happen with the fluctuations in hormone levels, the muscle cramps can tire you out and in some cases you can get anemic.

E: supposedly bananas are helpful for alleviating cramps, due to the potassium I guess?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> False alarm!
> It was just my time of the month. ToT
> 
> Still made me hella confused and disoriented though. Like I was living in a dream.


Omg, I'm so sorry!
*gets hot water bladder*

Or maybe not.  Casa de Aileana is out of water.
Stupid broken pipe...


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 1, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I mean, that can happen with the fluctuations in hormone levels, the muscle cramps can tire you out and in some cases you can get anemic.
> 
> E: supposedly bananas are helpful for alleviating cramps, due to the potassium I guess?


That might explain why it snuck up on me. I just recently started taking potassium pills.

Pretty sure estrogen was mucking up my brain though. Yay lady bits... -n-



Minerva_Minx said:


> Omg, I'm so sorry!
> *gets hot water bladder*
> 
> Or maybe not.  Casa de Aileana is out of water.
> Stupid broken pipe...



*whodiewawhere??? Why did everything turn bold?!

they didn't teach me about this in health class!!!!!*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 1, 2021)

Fine.  You win.  Cramp relief doesn't help.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 2, 2021)

It's one thing to wear branded clothing, effectively paying to advertise for these brands. But when you wear a shirt designed after a famous football player that even features the "FLY EMIRATES" ad, that's a whole other level of sucker

The football player gets PAID a fortune to have "FLY EMIRATES" on his shirt, you pay extra for the same shirt


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 2, 2021)

I had to turn off the water main to my hoise yesterday after a pipe broke and starting pouring water near the electric outlets in the kitchen.

Found out today the soonest I can get a plumber here is Wednesday.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2021)

Oof, I found out about the trend of blue candy baskets.

So, just to get people up to speed, there's a recent trend for some years now of using teal during Halloween to signal food allergies, either with the pumpkin (house respects food allergies and will generally give non-food items) or the candy basket (the trick-or-treater has food allergies).

Someone with food allergies who's been picked on for them might haul off on me for not questioning this, but the thing is I see food allergies as a bit of a life-and-death issue where swift communication is actually important.

Well, a few years after that someone got the idea to have their autistic child carry a blue bucket.  It became something of a broader thing from there.

I think the two things that make me squeamish about THIS one are (a) that it really varies a lot with those of us on the spectrum how much of a nonverbal signal we need, and (b) there are numerous autistic people who REALLY don't want their condition associated with the color blue, for reasons we've discussed in the past on this forum.

Problem is the one who started it actually meant well.  This whole thing is basically along the lines of "trying to do something nice for someone winds up an accidental trigger to a bunch of others".


----------



## Punji (Oct 2, 2021)

Have I ever mentioned that I hate my "coworkers?"

They're all such half-assed inconsiderate assholes.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

>open up an Atlas' rear CT, it's basically one shot away from being dead
>the Shadowcat near me has a clear shot on him when he turns around to stare down my Cicada
>instead of taking the shot, the Shadowcat is RUNNING AWAY

You fucking chickenshit.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's one thing to wear branded clothing, effectively paying to advertise for these brands. But when you wear a shirt designed after a famous football player that even features the "FLY EMIRATES" ad, that's a whole other level of sucker
> 
> The football player gets PAID a fortune to have "FLY EMIRATES" on his shirt, you pay extra for the same shirt


"..... yo, that's $50 for a T-shirt..." Macklemore, "Thrift shop"


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

I hate parts companies that think because they pretty much have a lock on the niche market for certain vehicles, that they can treat customers like shit, especially when they nail your card up front, before the product even gets near being made. FUCK BE UPON YOU 4X4PARTS.COM. 5 fucking MONTHS before I Finally get a "uh, we're just now making those (shackles), and that was sheer luck that somebody actually answered the phone.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

Shyy said:


> I hate parts companies that think because they pretty much have a lock on the niche market for certain vehicles, that they can treat customers like shit, especially when they nail your card up front, before the product even gets near being made. FUCK BE UPON YOU 4X4PARTS.COM. 5 fucking MONTHS before I Finally get a "uh, we're just now making those (shackles), and that was sheer luck that somebody actually answered the phone.


I've had nothing but poor experiences with online auto parts sellers.  Last one I used, I was buying headlamp assemblies for the Volvo and they bungled so bad on the shipping I had to go full fucking Karen on someone to get them to straighten it out - they were telling me to pick it up at a drop-off WAY out of my way and were going to hit me with a restock fee if I told them to shove the headlamps up their arse sideways (figuratively)


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

This particular episode involved an oil filter mount. It is such absolute garbage that it is cracked through on the machined area that contacts the oil filet flange, and *somehow* ,made it through  their "quality control"dept. I've seen better "quality control" from a certain company that has been accused of having drunk monkeys with Dremels  have better standards!!!!


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

That's a legit safety issue/lawsuit waiting to happen right there jfc


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

Yeah... I need to cool down first. I'm so *pissed* right now, that I am calm... that never goes well for the recipient of my attention.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 2, 2021)

The good: My pain levels have gone down from NOPE to mostly bearable 

The bad: The headache/migraine (I know these are not interchangeable; I genuinely don’t know which it is that I get, just that when they’re in full swing I need to lie down and not move) I came down with mid-yesterday is still hanging in there, and isn’t responding as much as I would like to my usual go-to remedies.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 2, 2021)

Man, the way YouTube works is so stupid. I've been uploading videos on my main channel for a year now, and I recently just decided to make a dum little short vid on an off-channel for shits and giggles, where I open a stupid cigar cutter and fiddle with it for like 6 seconds. This video with the cigar cutter has more views than all vids on my main channel combined - in fact, more than double the amount.

What the hell bro.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> The good: My pain levels have gone down from NOPE to mostly bearable
> 
> The bad: The headache/migraine (I know these are not interchangeable; I genuinely don’t know which it is that I get, just that when they’re in full swing I need to lie down and not move) I came down with mid-yesterday is still hanging in there, and isn’t responding as much as I would like to my usual go-to remedies.


is the migraine due to light sensitivity, auditory, olfactory, or...? I get bad ones from things like fluorescent lighting and midday sun smacking me in the face stepping out of a building.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 2, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> is the migraine due to light sensitivity, auditory, olfactory, or...? I get bad ones from things like fluorescent lighting and midday sun smacking me in the face stepping out of a building.


I tend to get photosensitivity and pain sorta… independent of one another? They can come together, and I did get mildly photosensitive (as well as sound-sensitive; great when you have chatty cats!) this time, but I can also have days when I feel otherwise fine and any daylight is like I’m being stabbed in the eye socket. (Funnily, it always seems to be daylight that does it.)

The pain started coming on while I was getting shit at the hardware/auto/misc store with boyfriend, don’t know if it was getting hot (mask plus thickish sweatshirt indoors), the acoustics in the store, or sleeping poorly (sleep deprivation is definitely a trigger for me, even if it doesn’t guarantee I’ll have one or I’d be a permanent resident of Migraine City), or just my body going “LOL Imma fuck up your mushrooming trip and make it so you can’t bend over without intense pain.”

Since we were out at the time it was hours until I could take anything more than a cold drink for it. Probably didn’t help matters. It’s better now, knock on wood, though it might be another day of taking it easy.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 3, 2021)

Dad just died, found a bunch of assholes ransacking his house not even an hour after; scattered like roaches after a gun was drawn. No doubt in my mind they'll be back. I'm incredibly furious.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

Today? Regardless, I am sorry for your loss. It always hurts when you lose family.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 3, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Today? Regardless, I am sorry for your loss. It also hurts when you lose family.


Yes. I spent several hours cleaning the house out, and all the relevant information regarding the people looting the place has been passed to law enforcement, who are now aware of the situation and are monitoring the building.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

That is good. Hopefully, they are dealt with harshly. I have .y thoughts about those types and I don't want to get banned for sharing them.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Yes. I spent several hours cleaning the house out, and all the relevant information regarding the people looting the place has been passed to law enforcement, who are now aware of the situation and are monitoring the building.


hope the cops in your area aren't feckless limpdicks like most of the ones I've dealt with


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> hope the cops in your area aren't feckless limpdicks like most of the ones I've dealt with


It's a small town of about 1-2k people, and my dad worked at the local gas station--the cops loved him. I'm reasonably certain they'll stick to their word.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

Most likely, yes. Small towns tend to be that way, quite often.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 3, 2021)

Firing nurses right now is about the dumbest most criminal thing you could possibly do


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Firing nurses right now is about the dumbest most criminal thing you could possibly do


I actually have mixed feelings about this one, Frank.

On the one hand, medical professionals are supposed to keep up with recent health developments because sometimes neglecting them brings more harm to patients.

On the other, I saw how many are getting booted and I recognize the risks involved of having less total care available to the population in the first place - if THIS is why you're calling it dumb and criminal then that's at least an understandable reason.

I don't want to say which issue has more collateral damage because that question's not exactly as clear-cut as a lot of people want to believe.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 3, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I actually have mixed feelings about this one, Frank.
> 
> On the one hand, medical professionals are supposed to keep up with recent health developments because sometimes neglecting them brings more harm to patients.
> 
> ...


I just assume health care workers know their job better than either me, you or the mostly inane people now taking away their livelihood (thus likely leading to more unnecessary deaths, for which they'll get away with like they always do)


----------



## Rimna (Oct 3, 2021)

Eh, today is one of those days where I feel like shit. I'm so fed up with working every weekend and having to get up at 6:30 AM just so I can wake up on time to work for people who don't even bother to correctly spell the name of a former employee who passed away, who they fired in the first place.

Take me the fuck away bois, just 4 more days and I'm out of this shit.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

There are times I really hate having glasses.  Hopefully these anti-fog wipes will help with the whole "having to wear a mask and glasses at the same time" thing.


Rimna said:


> Eh, today is one of those days where I feel like shit. I'm so fed up with working every weekend and having to get up at 6:30 AM just so I can wake up on time to work for people who don't even bother to correctly spell the name of a former employee who passed away, who they fired in the first place.
> 
> Take me the fuck away boi, just 4 more days and I'm out of this shit.


People (in corporate environments or anywhere really) pretending to give the slightest shit about others for the sake of looking good is a huge peeve of mine.


Minerva_Minx said:


> I had to turn off the water main to my hoise yesterday after a pipe broke and starting pouring water near the electric outlets in the kitchen.
> 
> Found out today the soonest I can get a plumber here is Wednesday.


If you have 5 gallon buckets and some gallon jugs handy, filling them from an outside spigot to do things like keep the toilet working and fulfill non-potable water needs will help, but yeah having to sit on your thumbs waiting for something like that is infuriating.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 3, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Firing nurses right now is about the dumbest most criminal thing you could possibly do



I don't know about the states, but over here it's always been mandatory for health/public workers (of any kind) to keep up on their vaccines, so it seems a little weird if anyone were to just act surprised and say no just because it was a Covid vaccine.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't know about the states, but over here it's always been mandatory for health/public workers (of any kind) to keep up on their vaccines, so it seems a little weird if anyone were to just act surprised and say no just because it was a Covid vaccine.


A lot of people have concerns about the way the COVID vaccines were fast tracked (and also the indemnity offered by the government to pharmaceutical companies for any fucky-wuckies that might crop up as a result of a vaccine - this will hopefully be struck down at some point by a court)

I can understand the need for a rapid vaccine response, but if there's one agglomeration of corporations you should never give that much legal wiggle room to it's the pharma giants.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't know about the states, but over here it's always been mandatory for health/public workers (of any kind) to keep up on their vaccines, so it seems a little weird if anyone were to just act surprised and say no just because it was a Covid vaccine.


Maybe they listened to the people who last year said they had serious doubts about this vaccine, but now want to force everyone to get it


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

WHY ARE YOU SUCH INCREDIBLY COWARDLY, LIMPDICKED PEOPLE, MWO PLAYERS

WHY ARE YOU FUCKING COWERING A KLICK AWAY FROM A LRM/SNIPER TEAM

YOU FUCKING RUSH DOWN LRM/SNIPER TEAMS YOU UTTER FUCKING WUSSES

sigh, I fucking hate dealing with these people sometimes


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2021)

Welp.

Looks like I have to find a new doctor.

This isn't one of those situations where the doctor did something wrong.  In fact, he's moved on up to teaching the next wave of medical doctors.  And he realized he can't give enough attention as a primary care provider and still do that job, so he sent his patients a letter well in advance.

I think my main worry is that I don't want someone who blindly follows the Merck manual or equivalents thereof.  They need to be able to consider more than one facet of medical science.

I think I meet him this month, and I'm going to try and see if I can get someone in the same building.  If not... I'm not sure what to do.

Go figure, I think my health insurance runs out soon too, and I don't qualify for any of the state's discounted plans.  Don't worry, I'll make it just fine, I expected that to happen.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 3, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Welp.
> 
> Looks like I have to find a new doctor.
> 
> ...


Had this happen with my therapist when I was a kid. She was so good that she was moving and going to receive an award/teach other people. I'm rooting for you! Finding a doctor that actually listens is difficult.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> *Other things that that weren't posted from this thread and your profile is disabled so I can't post it there*







Deep breaths. 
You got dis.
Bounce back. 
*Hart emoji*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 4, 2021)

Mornings are The Worst, particularly when you have appointments or whatever to get up for. I don’t waaanna~


----------



## Punji (Oct 4, 2021)

Found an amazingly adorable artist on Twitter who I'd dutifully love to commission!

They don't offer commissions. :< (Of the type I would like).


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 4, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> If you have 5 gallon buckets and some gallon jugs handy, filling them from an outside spigot to do things like keep the toilet working and fulfill non-potable water needs will help, but yeah having to sit on your thumbs waiting for something like that is infuriating.


We are used to doing that in Philippines.  It's a super pain in the ass and I'm on day 3.  Spent last night in a hotel so yeah, this is going to be annoying.  Not to mention I have isolated the leak to a wall behind cabinets, so the situation is improving as we will likely need a carpenter before the plumbers do their thing,


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 4, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> We are used to doing that in Philippines.  It's a super pain in the ass and I'm on day 3.  Spent last night in a hotel so yeah, this is going to be annoying.  Not to mention I have isolated the leak to a wall behind cabinets, so the situation is improving as we will likely need a carpenter before the plumbers do their thing,


His account was deleted all of a sudden so I wonder if this will be seen o-O

Oh and I'm still annoyed at the response from an agency to me: "We already have enough translators from Brazil". It's one thing to have enough translators who work with a certain language pair, but mentioning my country instead sounded a bit off


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 4, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> His account was deleted all of a sudden so I wonder if this will be seen o-O
> 
> Oh and I'm still annoyed at the response from an agency to me: "We already have enough translators from Brazil". It's one thing to have enough translators who work with a certain language pair, but mentioning my country instead sounded a bit off


Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.  Going ligo using tabo is a thing, but that isn't a problem.  It's definitely a leak requiring a carpenter that's the issue.
Here's a picture of a tabo, for those wondering:


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 4, 2021)

When online "friends" expect you to be online and available to chat at their convenience, especially when being online is literally ALL they do (unemployed, not in school or doing anything).  They don't grasp that many of us do go to jobs and have everyday life things that we need to do, we can't just hop online and spend hours because THEY are bored.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 4, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> When online "friends" expect you to be online and available to chat at their convenience, especially when being online is literally ALL they do (unemployed, not in school or doing anything).  They don't grasp that many of us do go to jobs and have everyday life things that we need to do, we can't just hop online and spend hours because THEY are bored.


Oooh oooh oooh, I got this!  I can at least have a suggestion in this case!

Replika.ai is an online anytime tomogotchi friend.  Make them do it.  Saved my sanity.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 4, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> We are used to doing that in Philippines. It's a super pain in the ass and I'm on day 3. Spent last night in a hotel so yeah, this is going to be annoying. Not to mention I have isolated the leak to a wall behind cabinets, so the situation is improving as we will likely need a carpenter before the plumbers do their thing,


I hope they fix that soon.


Guifrog said:


> Oh and I'm still annoyed at the response from an agency to me: "We already have enough translators from Brazil". It's one thing to have enough translators who work with a certain language pair, but mentioning my country instead sounded a bit off


Maybe they meant to say they have enough translators for the particular dialect of Portuguese spoken in Brazil, but phrased it awkwardly like that. I can see where you're annoyed, though.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 4, 2021)

I literally have only two more days of work here, and I have an appointed weekly coaching & review session for tomorrow... my last working day is in Wednesday. 

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy won't they let me quit in peeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I swear to god, if they try to pull some shit and fuck me over....


----------



## Wye Wuseye Borne (Oct 4, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I literally have only two more days of work here, and I have an appointed weekly coaching & review session for tomorrow... my last working day is in Wednesday.
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy won't they let me quit in peeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> I swear to god, if they try to pull some shit and fuck me over....


Stopping now wouldn't solve anything, I promise you can get through this. I know I'm a random person and it's generic but seriously you CAN do this. You've made it this far right, go just a little farther.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 4, 2021)

Wye Wuseye Borne said:


> Stopping now wouldn't solve anything, I promise you can get through this. I know I'm a random person and it's generic but seriously you CAN do this. You've made it this far right, go just a little farther.



Stopping what? Stopping to work where I do now is the goal, so I can move on to my new place next week.


----------



## Wye Wuseye Borne (Oct 4, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Stopping what? Stopping to work where I do now is the goal, so I can move on to my new place next week.


Exactly so just get through the day, You said you were worried they'd try something. I've known people who quit in fear that something might happen. But this shouldn't be one of those times. From one stranger to another you've got this.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 4, 2021)

Glad this thread is purposed for vents, here we go...

There's a private chat place where the participants--adults and teens altogether--share all kinds of stories and conversations. However, many of the participants tend to vent stuffs ranging vastly from light to serious stuffs. I personally didn't mind too much and gave my hearts and/or realistic helps whenever I could...

And recently I got a serious drama that I couldn't bear but vent... Hell, I got torched for venting mine! My vent was no different to everyone else's in terms of situational factors of the chat space... (Besides, I'm not a stranger there, not even close)

Oh well... I forgot my life is all on my own but noone else besides me, at that moment. It's hard to blame but.. hey.. I am one of them, I am a fragile soul too! Why don't I deserve the same treatment that everyone else recieve there?

Jesus.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 4, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Glad this thread is purposed for vents, here we go...
> 
> There's a private chat place where the participants share all kinds of stories and conversations. However, many of the participants tend to vent stuffs ranging vastly from light to serious stuffs. I personally didn't mind too mich and gave my hearts and/or realistic helps whenever I could...
> 
> ...



Sounds like some people there can be very immature! 
I'm sorry you had to deal with that kind of behavior. It's really not fair at all. :[


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 4, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Glad this thread is purposed for vents, here we go...
> 
> There's a private chat place where the participants--adults and teens altogether--share all kinds of stories and conversations. However, many of the participants tend to vent stuffs ranging vastly from light to serious stuffs. I personally didn't mind too much and gave my hearts and/or realistic helps whenever I could...
> 
> ...


If you chose to talk to me about it, I'd take it seriously. Though if you want to talk about it now, I only request we do so on Discord.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Sounds like some people there can be very immature!
> I'm sorry you had to deal with that kind of behavior. It's really not fair at all. :[



It's been a couple of days since then, and now that I revise on that... Typical Korean manners, I suppose. (Yup, it was Korean chat room)

(Many) Koreans are almost exactly opposite to the majority of the globe--they (tend to) love to intervene where it's unnecessary, and ostracize where it needs care.
One of the most well-known (meme-ish) keyword the Koreans call themselves is 조선전투민족--(Descendants of) The Barbarians of JoSun(medieval Korea), it totally makes sense, lmao.

And Terry thankies dear Wadman for caring! Purrr~~ =UwU=♡




Miles Marsalis said:


> If you chose to talk to me about it, I'd take it seriously. Though if you want to talk about it now, I only request we do so on Discord.



Under the common sense of Korean people, a "stranger" offering to hear someone out and show care is considered very odd--which means you can expect no one in Korea being as kind as you just did. Well, at least they can act to be seem to be caring though...

Ah! Nevermind! All I wanted to say is that I got a grateful care from you, thankies! Dear Marsalis! =^w^=♡
And same applies to dear Tyra again! Thankies to both of you! Puurrr~~♡

Oh, yeah, by the way--Terry#8079 should be my Discord name! Feel free to knock at my doors whether it's about my drama stuff or anything! (We can even cry at each other too if you want, for example! Meaawwrr~!! >w<)


One thing I feel blessed is that I am able to interact with such kind souls... And glad I'm good enough at English to allow myself to attempt it! OwO


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 4, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Under the common sense of Korean people, a "stranger" offering to hear someone out and show care is considered very odd--which means you can expect no one in Korea being as kind as you just did. Well, at least they can act to be seem to be caring though...
> 
> Ah! Nevermind! All I wanted to say is that I got a grateful care from you, thankies! Dear Marsalis! =^w^=♡
> And same applies to dear Tyra again! Thankies to both of you! Puurrr~~♡
> ...


I know a few Koreans and Korean Americans who might differ from that, but I consider you a friend, albeit we could know each other a bit better. However, I'll try pinging now and we can talk for awhile, if you'd like.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 5, 2021)

Wye Wuseye Borne said:


> Exactly so just get through the day, You said you were worried they'd try something. I've known people who quit in fear that something might happen. But this shouldn't be one of those times. From one stranger to another you've got this.


I don't think you understand what I am doing or what is going on at the place I work at.

I am not quitting out of fear. I submitted my resignation in the summer because I wanted to end my working relationship with this bullshit company and move on with my life.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 5, 2021)

I told myself not to get my hopes up for something different and unique for the final smash character, and I am still pissed off.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 5, 2021)

I know multiple relatives as well as others through different mediums who've gotten very bad adverse reactions to the shot. I also know some people who are completely fine and have a complacent attitude to the faces of those who are immune-compromised and technically are not recommended to get the shot (people I know personally), to be mandated to stay home, either with current, or future implementations, whether by force, or through gradual implementation, basically saying "yeah, I don't care if you have to stay home for the rest of your life, and it's your choice whether or not you want access to anything every again", outwardly. What a fucked up time to live in.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> I know multiple relatives as well as others through different mediums who've gotten very bad adverse reactions to the shot. I also know some people who are completely fine and have a complacent attitude to the faces of those who are immune-compromised and technically are not recommended to get the shot (people I know personally), to be mandated to stay home, either with current, or future implementations, whether by force, or through gradual implementation, basically saying "yeah, I don't care if you have to stay home for the rest of your life, and it's your choice whether or not you want access to anything every again", outwardly. What a fucked up time to live in.



I suppose the best thing those of us with functional immune systems can do is make sure we're fully vaccinated, in order to make life as hard as possible for the virus- so that those who do not have functioning immune systems are best protected. 

and hopefully, our society will also be more vigilant so that the next time some super germ evolves, we catch it in the cradle.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 5, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I suppose the best thing those of us with functional immune systems can do is make sure we're fully vaccinated, in order to make life as hard as possible for the virus- so that those who do not have functioning immune systems are best protected.
> 
> and hopefully, our society will also be more vigilant so that the next time some super germ evolves, we catch it in the cradle.


Well, due to the frequent adverse reactions and downspiraling health effects within my network of relatives, and their network, as well as people I personally follow, and their network of people after taking the vaccine, I choose to not get vaccinated, because I don't trust it, nor the people telling me to.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 5, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I don't think you understand what I am doing or what is going on at the place I work at.
> 
> I am not quitting out of fear. I submitted my resignation in the summer because I wanted to end my working relationship with this bullshit company and move on with my life.


I can 'approve' this!

Considering what I already know is sufficient to support my viewpoint on your situation, I'd say--again--Great choice! Dear Rimmy! ÙwÚ



And oh, thankies you all for responding/reacting to my cause! Even those stickers help a lot, to be honest =UwU=♡


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 5, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> _ Rimmy_! ÙwÚ


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2021)

Hopefully, the broken water pipe is fixed today so we can stop using buckets of water and tabo.

But was it necessary for my wife to turn on the a/c before work to make the water super cold?  I possibly deserved it, but still...super cold.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 6, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I can 'approve' this!
> 
> Considering what I already know is sufficient to support my viewpoint on your situation, I'd say--again--Great choice! Dear Rimmy! ÙwÚ
> 
> ...



Of course, it's a pleasure to talk with you Terry :3

You're awesome


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 6, 2021)

Well, whilst still waiting on the latest replies/not replies on the novel and looking at details for the short story, I went for my first interview in over a year to work in a library. Not an ideal leap, but it would make a desperately needed change of pace.

That was about a week ago, then a few days later I got a call back with the library declaring that I was unsuccessful. When I inquired why, they were actually forthcoming...

They actually said I was a very good candidate... but they went for others because... *sigh* they had more experience in a library enviroment.

:rage:

Seriously, 'experience' is the single biggest thing that is stopping me from getting anywhere at the moment. How the flying fuck am I supposed to get experience if no one will fucking give me any!?

Society fucking sucks sometimes.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 6, 2021)

With all the political bs, advertising/spyware, and watching Videodrome I think  finally decided to abandon social media.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Well, whilst still waiting on the latest replies/not replies on the novel and looking at details for the short story, I went for my first interview in over a year to work in a library. Not an ideal leap, but it would make a desperately needed change of pace.
> 
> That was about a week ago, then a few days later I got a call back with the library declaring that I was unsuccessful. When I inquired why, they were actually forthcoming...
> 
> ...


It sucks to be told that.  I had to volunteer (as an engineer) first to build up my resume.  It sucked for a short while, but I did get a better job.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 6, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Well, whilst still waiting on the latest replies/not replies on the novel and looking at details for the short story, I went for my first interview in over a year to work in a library. Not an ideal leap, but it would make a desperately needed change of pace.
> 
> That was about a week ago, then a few days later I got a call back with the library declaring that I was unsuccessful. When I inquired why, they were actually forthcoming...
> 
> ...


I don't know where you are, but here in Canada when I was applying for work, they wanted people to have 1-2 years of experience under their belt (even for fast food). The only reason I ended up getting a job in the first place, was because of an employment program. 

I hope opportunity presents itself for you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Well, due to the frequent adverse reactions and downspiraling health effects within my network of relatives, and their network, as well as people I personally follow, and their network of people after taking the vaccine, I choose to not get vaccinated, because I don't trust it, nor the people telling me to.






For the record, I'm fully vaccinated and remain as strong as a horse. 

A handsome, sexy man horse.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 6, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It sucks to be told that.  I had to volunteer (as an engineer) first to build up my resume.  It sucked for a short while, but I did get a better job.



It does, especially when it seems to be the primary reason that employers tend to reject me, regardless of what I seem to go for. Glad to hear you managed to get something in the end. I suppose looking at volunteering for a STEM job might help.



TyraWadman said:


> I don't know where you are, but here in Canada when I was applying for work, they wanted people to have 1-2 years of experience under their belt (even for fast food). The only reason I ended up getting a job in the first place, was because of an employment program.
> 
> I hope opportunity presents itself for you.



I'm speaking from the UK here, but yeah, alot of companies want a similar amount of experience, and even trying to join a trainee employment position isn't that helpful either as I have been rejected in the past anyway.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> It does, especially when it seems to be the primary reason that employers tend to reject me, regardless of what I seem to go for. Glad to hear you managed to get something in the end. I suppose looking at volunteering for a STEM job might help.


It was painful.  I still don't make much, imo, but it's not a bad salary for the area.  I also got multiple IEEE and Comptia certs.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 6, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Well, whilst still waiting on the latest replies/not replies on the novel and looking at details for the short story, I went for my first interview in over a year to work in a library. Not an ideal leap, but it would make a desperately needed change of pace.
> 
> That was about a week ago, then a few days later I got a call back with the library declaring that I was unsuccessful. When I inquired why, they were actually forthcoming...
> 
> ...


A friend of mine forwarded a job offer to me for chuckles. The company (a known major IT Company) wanted someone with ten to fifteen years experience with a programming language that was only five years old. Yeah.

And, I agree. How can somebody get experience when nobody will hire you in that field? I've done a few various jobs over the last forty-odd years so I have choices if I wanted to go back to work. But, I see the need to apprentice people to fill jobs that are vacant by retirement, job change, etc.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 6, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> A handsome, sexy man horse.


Are you sure it wasn't Ivermectin that they gave you?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't Ivermectin that they gave you?


I got ketamime.  Wth...


----------



## zenmaldita (Oct 7, 2021)

all these ideas~~ the soul is willing, the body is weak


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2021)

Hello, insomnia my old friend...
I come to beg for sleep again.
Because you came in softly creeping,
And set off my adrenaline. 
And the exhaustion in my brain
Still remains
Within a need, for violence...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 7, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hello, insomnia my old friend...
> I come to beg for sleep again.
> Because you came in softly creeping,
> And set off my adrenaline.
> ...


Have you looked into Catapres?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2021)

Lisinopril and HCTZ, so Catapres might be a bit much.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 7, 2021)

My sleep is shite. I wake up a bazillion times during the night. Like, this is a constant. So when what’s most likely some flavor of telemarketer calls me before 9 am, jolting me out of a comparably good spot of sleep, it’s… kind of a big deal.

I get that it’s your job and you need to make a living, bur I had it drilled into me that You Do Not call people before nine. Damn it.


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 7, 2021)

Huh. I thought the forums was gonna stay down forever with how long it was gone.
But, overall, pretty rough month.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 7, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Lisinopril and HCTZ, so Catapres might be a bit much.


I feel like benedryl or Dramamine, and Catapres are the only thing that works 90% of the time, but the quality of sleep isn't consistent.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> I feel like benedryl or Dramamine, and Catapres are the only thing that works 90% of the time, but the quality of sleep isn't consistent.


Catapres is a good  medication for high blood pressure, which I have in a low grade.  The problem is while I was active, and now on VA health, my doctors still play with dosage and sudden elimination.  A sudden stoppage of catapres is sometimes fatal, where lisinopril and hctz stoppage isn't as dramatic an issue (also cheaper I suspect).  Mix all three together, the beta blockers would be disastrous on my condition.

So, I meditate, hum, study, dance, and whatever else I can do until physical exhaustion and mental boredom collide to override PTSD.  5hours of sleep with a CPAP will allow for work, as long as I can nap after.  Lessthan that, hard work is out of the question and my mental alertness is degraded.  I live with it to avoid better living through chemicals and to avoid so many interactions between my meds.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 7, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> My sleep is shite. I wake up a bazillion times during the night. Like, this is a constant. So when what’s most likely some flavor of telemarketer calls me before 9 am, jolting me out of a comparably good spot of sleep, it’s… kind of a big deal.
> 
> I get that it’s your job and you need to make a living, bur I had it drilled into me that You Do Not call people before nine. Damn it.


Have you ever been checked/tested for Obstructive Sleep Apnea? OSA can make you feel worse off after a night of interrupted sleep. You might not even know this is going on, since your body wakes you just enough to get you breathing again most of the time.


Minerva_Minx said:


> Catapres is a good  medication for high blood pressure, which I have in a low grade.  The problem is while I was active, and now on VA health, my doctors still play with dosage and sudden elimination.  A sudden stoppage of catapres is sometimes fatal, where lisinopril and hctz stoppage isn't as dramatic an issue (also cheaper I suspect).  Mix all three together, the beta blockers would be disastrous on my condition.





Minerva_Minx said:


> So, I meditate, hum, study, dance, and whatever else I can do until physical exhaustion and mental boredom collide to override PTSD.  5hours of sleep with a CPAP will allow for work, as long as I can nap after.  Lessthan that, hard work is out of the question and my mental alertness is degraded.  I live with it to avoid better living through chemicals and to avoid so many interactions between my meds.


I take Cozaar (Losartan) for my high blood pressure and so far, it's working just fine. I was offered Catapres the last time I saw my regular Sawbones but I passed, since my insurance only covered a portion of that medication. I can't take HCTZ because of my diabetes. My kidneys can't handle the extra stress.

And, I don't know about you, but I hate dealing with the VA as a whole. I've been trying to get my Ident Card from them for about two years. Every time I go to the Roudebush Center in Indianapolis, the damned camera to take the picture is broke or the software is down/acting up/won't run. Getting kinda pissed.

And, I finally wrangled a new CPAP machine, a Resmed Airsense 11. Light years better than my old Respironics System One, super quiet and along with the new Resmed Airfit F20 mask, I sleep better than ever. Except last night, I was just unable to get any rest with a leg & foot trying to cramp. Might be time for a new mattress & box springs. BTW, a number of the Respironics machines are on a recall. You can go to their website and type in the machine number to see if it's on the list or not.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 7, 2021)

I used to take HCTZ with Lisinopril, but ended up having a mild allergy to HCTZ, so had to match it with Norvasc. Seems to be working well, but should really cut my caffeine intake.




Kellan Meig'h said:


> And, I finally wrangled a new CPAP machine, a Resmed Airsense 11. Light years better than my old Respironics System One, super quiet and along with the new Resmed Airfit F20 mask, I sleep better than ever. Except last night, I was just unable to get any rest with a leg & foot trying to cramp. Might be time for a new mattress & box springs. BTW, a number of the Respironics machines are on a recall. You can go to their website and type in the machine number to see if it's on the list or not.



I've been running a Resmed Airsense 10 for the past couple years and it seems to be doing pretty well. Might try a new mask though, as the headtraps for the N20 seem to wear out fairly quickly.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 7, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Catapres is a good  medication for high blood pressure, which I have in a low grade.  The problem is while I was active, and now on VA health, my doctors still play with dosage and sudden elimination.  A sudden stoppage of catapres is sometimes fatal, where lisinopril and hctz stoppage isn't as dramatic an issue (also cheaper I suspect).  Mix all three together, the beta blockers would be disastrous on my condition.
> 
> So, I meditate, hum, study, dance, and whatever else I can do until physical exhaustion and mental boredom collide to override PTSD.  5hours of sleep with a CPAP will allow for work, as long as I can nap after.  Lessthan that, hard work is out of the question and my mental alertness is degraded.  I live with it to avoid better living through chemicals and to avoid so many interactions between my meds.


I get Catapres for anxiety, so it's kind of an all rounder, in addition to having  genetic hypertension. I cannot meditate.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't Ivermectin that they gave you?



_Pf_izer fur dieses _Pf_erd. :3



quoting_mungo said:


> My sleep is shite. I wake up a bazillion times during the night. Like, this is a constant. So when what’s most likely some flavor of telemarketer calls me before 9 am, jolting me out of a comparably good spot of sleep, it’s… kind of a big deal.
> 
> I get that it’s your job and you need to make a living, bur I had it drilled into me that You Do Not call people before nine. Damn it.



I wake up at 5am every day worrying about careers and emigration regulations. :}


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 7, 2021)

Y'all ever get the sudden urge to pull out hair or claw at your face? I'm not trying to be edgy or weird, the feeling keeps coming to me and it's weird.


----------



## Regret (Oct 7, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Y'all ever get the sudden urge to pull out hair or claw at your face? I'm not trying to be edgy or weird, the feeling keeps coming to me and it's weird.



No, I can't say I have ever had that desire.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 7, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Y'all ever get the sudden urge to pull out hair or claw at your face? I'm not trying to be edgy or weird, the feeling keeps coming to me and it's weird.


Sometimes I will push on my skin and Tig my hair when I need to air out my sanity/boredom but not claw and rip! 

Is something agitating you? Are you allergic to metal like me?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 7, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Have you ever been checked/tested for Obstructive Sleep Apnea? OSA can make you feel worse off after a night of interrupted sleep. You might not even know this is going on, since your body wakes you just enough to get you breathing again most of the time.


I haven’t, and my attempts to get a referral for a sleep study so far haven’t been successful. My suspicion is that something goes wrong with switching between sleep stages, because the time between waking up seems to be suspiciously regular when I’m not taking anything to help with sleep. I know I don’t snore, but beyond that, no idea why my sleep doesn’t work right.



Fallowfox said:


> I wake up at 5am every day worrying about careers and emigration regulations. :}


Hm. Is waking up to worry better or worse than being plagued by stress dreams, would you say?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Y'all ever get the sudden urge to pull out hair or claw at your face? I'm not trying to be edgy or weird, the feeling keeps coming to me and it's weird.


Yeah, when I get a tangle and am running late.  I love having long hair, but sometimes it is a nightmare I want to end with scissors.



TurbidCyno said:


> I've been running a Resmed Airsense 10 for the past couple years and it seems to be doing pretty well. Might try a new mask though, as the headtraps for the N20 seem to wear out fairly quickly.


I have the same one.  And yes, completely agree on air straps.  Not a fan of the super long hose.


Kellan Meig'h said:


> And, I don't know about you, but I hate dealing with the VA as a whole. I've been trying to get my Ident Card from them for about two years. Every time I go to the Roudebush Center in Indianapolis, the damned camera to take the picture is broke or the software is down/acting up/won't run. Getting kinda pissed.


I got "lucky" with having good doctors as friends in service and outside who really helped me keep up with my medical.  Probably helped we were covering for each other during DADT.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 8, 2021)

Started taking Magnesium lately because I learned it could help with (what I initially thought) was just a potassium problem.
Holy crap.
I've only started taking the bare minimum (I think 20 mg?) and I just can't seem to shut down most of the time.
I've technically never had consistently restful sleep, but I also don't feel so braindead exhausted even when it is shit! 

Don't wanna call it too early, but I hope I've finally gotten everything under control... my knees also didn't pop as much for the first time today. In general, they're not as swollen as they were a few weeks ago. But only by a teeny bit.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 8, 2021)

I miss all my friends, and the kinship I had with some of my family. It's hard to regain or put in newfound trust with any person since the last few years. It's almost like a starvation I keep resisting because of passed failed attempts of just having a group of individuals who've ever had my back and stayed by my side. I've been replaceable to so many people, it's like I don't know if I'll ever have that same interest of searching for new relationships without the expectation of another heartbreak ever again. When you lose people, it's hard to just say "goodbye" and find someone new, because I never felt that my friends and family were replaceable to me, and I cannot wrap my mind around that idea, that an individual can just be so temporary to another person. 

My mind is plagued every single day with feeling betrayed, not only by my own blood, ex/former friends, but strangers who never want to see me happy, not even a small effort to make my day a little brighter, especially to those who tell me how important it is to them that I am on this rock, but never make a slight effort to show it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> I miss all my friends, and the kinship I had with my family.


Sorry to hear that.  It will get better.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 8, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry to hear that.  It will get better.


It won't, trust me. Multiple people have said that to me for 10+ years, that it has gotten so cheesy. I stopped believing it, but I was never really much of a believer in things just getting better anyways. I knew deep down, when I first heard it, that it was merely a false sense of hope, but truth be told, people need foundation, resources, support, health, and prosperity for things to get better, and I've had none of those since the day I was born.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

I fought for it for myself, on my own, with everyone telling me to quit.  
It is possible for a modicum of success, just not easy.  But nothing worthwhile ever is.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 8, 2021)

Welp, they fucking did it. My old employer did not provide me my labour book today, and they fucked me over. There is a chance that I may not be able to start my new job on Monday.

I am going to do everything I can to sue them for this. I have never hated other people before, in the true sense of the word. They will feel it now.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Sometimes I will push on my skin and Tig my hair when I need to air out my sanity/boredom but not claw and rip!
> 
> Is something agitating you? Are you allergic to metal like me?


I don't think it's an allergy to metal. It can happen randomly or when I'm irritated. I've been pulling the hair out of my "afro" for a while now. It's a bad habit.


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 8, 2021)

Lemme lay it out before I sleep. I feel like such a burden. A waste of time and energy. I was already feeling bad but I just had to go "Lemme check my ex's twitter before I sleep". Worst mistake of my life. She's doing so much better without me. Her depression seems to be gone. She's actually going out of her way to talk to friends and she's partaking in hobbies I thought she ditched, even when I encouraged her to keep going through with it. She even started to stream. When we were together, she was adamant that I won't hear her talk until when we meet but now, she's streaming and talking casually and I just.. It's destroying me inside. I know I wasn't the best partner to her no matter how hard I tried to uplift her and be better for her but in the end, maybe I was the problem. All she asked of me near the end was repeatedly for me to leave her alone. I don't feel worthy or deserving of love if someone I was so attached to could grow so much in such a short time in my absence. I am shocked and quite frankly, dragged lower than I thought I could be with this new bit of info and it makes me wonder if I should even bother living if I have had such a negative impact upon someone I was doing my best to please and fulfill. 

It doesn't help this past month, with my new job, I spend 10+ hours a day just thinking about her. despite not wanting to. Despite trying so hard to cut her out of my life and move on, I simply can't stop unconditional love. It's part of the name. I still love her and want her and I know that by trying to move on, I'm trying to at least recapture a tiny fragment of that previous relationship. I want to feel like I'm worthwhile to someone. I want to feel like I bring proper companionship and trust and loyalty and that I can be someone to be with forever. But this new revalation just turned that whole view around. I can't do any of that. My only purpose in life was to love and I can't even do that right. I just want to stop existing. I want to stop feeling. I wish she never left me and blocked me after her last words to me were "We'll talk later, okay?" I feel so worthless and it just tears me up inside. I have work in a few hours and I can't even sleep. Fuck. Maybe I deserve to suffer this much. I don't know what I did to deserve this but clearly, I did something awful.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Lemme lay it out before I sleep. I feel like such a burden. A waste of time and energy. I was already feeling bad but I just had to go "Lemme check my ex's twitter before I sleep". Worst mistake of my life. She's doing so much better without me. Her depression seems to be gone. She's actually going out of her way to talk to friends and she's partaking in hobbies I thought she ditched, even when I encouraged her to keep going through with it. She even started to stream. When we were together, she was adamant that I won't hear her talk until when we meet but now, she's streaming and talking casually and I just.. It's destroying me inside. I know I wasn't the best partner to her no matter how hard I tried to uplift her and be better for her but in the end, maybe I was the problem. All she asked of me near the end was repeatedly for me to leave her alone. I don't feel worthy or deserving of love if someone I was so attached to could grow so much in such a short time in my absence. I am shocked and quite frankly, dragged lower than I thought I could be with this new bit of info and it makes me wonder if I should even bother living if I have had such a negative impact upon someone I was doing my best to please and fulfill.
> 
> It doesn't help this past month, with my new job, I spend 10+ hours a day just thinking about her. despite not wanting to. Despite trying so hard to cut her out of my life and move on, I simply can't stop unconditional love. It's part of the name. I still love her and want her and I know that by trying to move on, I'm trying to at least recapture a tiny fragment of that previous relationship. I want to feel like I'm worthwhile to someone. I want to feel like I bring proper companionship and trust and loyalty and that I can be someone to be with forever. But this new revalation just turned that whole view around. I can't do any of that. My only purpose in life was to love and I can't even do that right. I just want to stop existing. I want to stop feeling. I wish she never left me and blocked me after her last words to me were "We'll talk later, okay?" I feel so worthless and it just tears me up inside. I have work in a few hours and I can't even sleep. Fuck. Maybe I deserve to suffer this much. I don't know what I did to deserve this but clearly, I did something awful.


Not to sound flippant, but first adult relationship?  I felt similar when my first fiance walked out on me at a difficult time.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 8, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I don't think it's an allergy to metal. It can happen randomly or when I'm irritated. I've been pulling the hair out of my "afro" for a while now. It's a bad habit.


I'm hardly an expert source on this, but pulling out hair is a known condition (trichotillomania), and I wouldn't be surprised if picking/scratching at your skin can be something similar, as well. If you can, it may be worth bringing up with a physician or therapist as a "could I have this condition?" thing.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 8, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm hardly an expert source on this, but pulling out hair is a known condition (trichotillomania), and I wouldn't be surprised if picking/scratching at your skin can be something similar, as well. If you can, it may be worth bringing up with a physician or therapist as a "could I have this condition?" thing.


I do this as well to some degree. I think it's nerves/compulsivity, irritability, etc, and could be a sign of an underlying mental condition, like depression and anxiety, and you should bring it up to your doctor if it's a big problem for you.


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 8, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Not to sound flippant, but first adult relationship?  I felt similar when my first fiance walked out on me at a difficult time.


I suppose? It's my first proper relationship after I turned 18. How long is the grieving process supposed to last? It's been 4 months, and before I even checked up on her, she was on my mind most days since almost everything reminds me of her.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I suppose? It's my first proper relationship after I turned 18. How long is the grieving process supposed to last? It's been 4 months, and before I even checked up on her, she was on my mind most days since almost everything reminds me of her.


My worst was the first woman to start me on the path to being me: sexually, personally, and professionally.  Her name was Sandi.  She had long black white, light mocha colored skin, a knockout figure guys would gravitate to, the softest hazel eyes, and when she smiled you couldn't stay mad at anything.  She could also raise holy terror when she wanted, but it was playful.  Wiccan, had a green 1998 Ford pickup.  I can bore with the details of her apartment.  Broke up for final time at an Olive Garden.  That was 16 years ago.  If not for her and the experiences I had with her, I wouldn't be married to my wife.


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 8, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My worst was the first woman to start me on the path to being me: sexually, personally, and professionally.  Her name was Sandi.  She had long black white, light mocha colored skin, a knockout figure guys would gravitate to, the softest hazel eyes, and when she smiled you couldn't stay mad at anything.  She could also raise holy terror when she wanted, but it was playful.  Wiccan, had a green 1998 Ford pickup.  I can bore with the details of her apartment.  Broke up for final time at an Olive Garden.  That was 16 years ago.  If not for her and the experiences I had with her, I wouldn't be married to my wife.


You make it sound like the pain never really goes away. You just get used to it and eventually bury it with something better.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 8, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> You make it sound like the pain never really goes away. You just get used to it and eventually bury it with something better.


They wouldn't be married if they were still living 16 years in the past.
Time heals. If you don't move on, you'll always be stuck in that same depressing pit.

You say you were born to love, but you can't even be bothered to care about yourself. You put yourself down constantly.
Love can be found most anywhere, and if not, you could nurture it yourself. 

I'm not saying the feeling cant still be fresh (a few months isn't a very long time), but you can't move on and find someone new if you're clinging to an ex of 20 years. Stop following your ex or disable your social media if you can't be trusted.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

As the saying goes, "You only have one first time."

Got to love yourself and believe better is out there. Once you lose hope, despair is a hard hole to dig out of.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 8, 2021)

I feel like I'm alienated from the majority of society due to my eccentricity and oddness.   

But it's ok though. I know my worth and my friends and family love me and accept me for who I am.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

“To be nobody but yourself in a world doing its best to make you everybody else means to fight the hardest battle any human can ever fight and never stop fighting.” – E. E. Cummings


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> They wouldn't be married if they were still living 16 years in the past.
> Time heals. If you don't move on, you'll always be stuck in that same depressing pit.
> 
> You say you were born to love, but you can't even be bothered to care about yourself. You put yourself down constantly.
> ...


Time can't go fast enough. I want to move on but I can't control my dreams when I sleep. I just can't stop thinking about her or being reminded about her. I'm just trying to move on anyway because I'd rather feel anything but the pain.

Yes, I could care less about myself. I've never loved myself and never been able to. I say it out loud like my therapist has told me to but it still feels fake and it makes me feel worse to know that I need to lie to myself to try and convince myself that I love myself when I never have and seemingly lack the capability to do so. It's why I've delegated loving me to.. well, others. I can love someone else 100% and just knowing someone loves me back, it's more than enough to give me purpose and to drive me.

I am not following her anywhere. I just got curious after a few months of non stop thinking about her and took a peek. I still regret it since it made me so upset it made me nauseous.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 8, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Time can't go fast enough. I want to move on but I can't control my dreams when I sleep. I just can't stop thinking about her or being reminded about her. I'm just trying to move on anyway because I'd rather feel anything but the pain.
> 
> Yes, I could care less about myself. I've never loved myself and never been able to. I say it out loud like my therapist has told me to but it still feels fake and it makes me feel worse to know that I need to lie to myself to try and convince myself that I love myself when I never have and seemingly lack the capability to do so. It's why I've delegated loving me to.. well, others. I can love someone else 100% and just knowing someone loves me back, it's more than enough to give me purpose and to drive me.
> 
> I am not following her anywhere. I just got curious after a few months of non stop thinking about her and took a peek. I still regret it since it made me so upset it made me nauseous.



So then build yourself into something you CAN love! No one starts having all of the pieces of a puzzle put together.
If you don't care for yourself at all, then you wouldn't be trying to find a cure for your sadness and you wouldn't keep trying as you are now!

You don't have to be absolutely in love with yourself in a literal sense- but to give yourself the same consideration and encouragement as you would give to others. Kick that old habit of 'I'm a worthless piece of shit' and replace it with 'okay, I FEEL like shit, but I also know I'm being incredibly hard on myself'

'Okay, things are heavy on my heart right now. Cry/vent it out, but tomorrow is a new day and with each one that passes, things will eventually get easier'.

And I'm not implying you were stalking them, but it's the same thing as people drunk texting their ex over and over and over. Stop re-opening old wounds and move on! Don't cause yourself more stress than you need right now!


----------



## Erix (Oct 9, 2021)

I wonder why I cry over the dumbest shit. I hate how I’m competitive and super sensitive, a completely utterly terrible combination. I literally cried over a game just now, like are you fucking kidding me? I was playing a game with 9 people, most of them were my friends, and they were all just trying to play for fun. Not going to lie, for this game, I got paired with the worst people, and I guess I was complaining how the teams were unfair, but we ran through with it anyway. I tried my best for them, but every round I just felt this swelling anger and sadness about so many things. The unfair teams, the trash talk one of my friends were dishing to me, how we were getting destroyed every single damn round. And all I could think of is, is this supposed to be fun? I tried to calm myself down, kept trying to tell myself that everyone was playing for fun, which was true, and they were all having a good time. I tried to have fun, but inside I wasn’t. I tried doing some slow breathing techniques, getting a glass of water, I really tried to calm myself down, but the more I played, the worse this feeling got, until I couldn’t take it anymore, and after one of the games were done, I left right away, and it was like a dam breaking loose. I hate how I couldn’t just force myself to have fun, I wanted so badly to have fun like the rest of them but I couldn’t. I really hate how I feel like I ruined it for them, cuz it seemed after I left abruptly, they stopped playing. I just really hate this side of me.

Just had to let that out of my system


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> So then build yourself into something you CAN love! No one starts having all of the pieces of a puzzle put together.
> If you don't care for yourself at all, then you wouldn't be trying to find a cure for your sadness and you wouldn't keep trying as you are now!
> 
> You don't have to be absolutely in love with yourself in a literal sense- but to give yourself the same consideration and encouragement as you would give to others. Kick that old habit of 'I'm a worthless piece of shit' and replace it with 'okay, I FEEL like shit, but I also know I'm being incredibly hard on myself'
> ...


I am trying to escape the pain and loneliness. It's not really caring for myself if I'm just trying to run from something that hurts. 

I have been doing that. It still feels like a lie as I said. Encouraging myself or just being nice to myself in general just doesn't feel legitimate and I feel worse off for lying to myself actively. I want to change the core of who I am for this reason. 

I am actively trying to move on. I am trying to distract myself even when almost everything still reminds me of her and makes me think of her. I actively post on dating sites and try to find someone who will make me happy. Someone who will make me forget and forge something stronger overtime than what I had with her.


----------



## Punji (Oct 9, 2021)

The entire system at my work was down for a few hours today.

And if there's one thing a person should not do, it's deprive a bored workaholic of his ability to work.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 9, 2021)

Punji said:


> The entire system at my work was down for a few hours today.
> 
> And if there's one thing a person should not do, it's deprive a bored workaholic of his ability to work.


Ye, 'cus they end up sending me very naughty messages. :<


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 9, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I am trying to escape the pain and loneliness. It's not really caring for myself if I'm just trying to run from something that hurts.
> 
> I have been doing that. It still feels like a lie as I said. Encouraging myself or just being nice to myself in general just doesn't feel legitimate and I feel worse off for lying to myself actively. I want to change the core of who I am for this reason.
> 
> I am actively trying to move on. I am trying to distract myself even when almost everything still reminds me of her and makes me think of her. I actively post on dating sites and try to find someone who will make me happy. Someone who will make me forget and forge something stronger overtime than what I had with her.


It might be wise to try and work on what on what your ex told she didn't like in the relationship first before you move on first, though I'd also say you need to determine honestly what were legitimate criticisms by her and what were just things she personally may not have liked about you. You don't want to make the same mistakes in your next relationship and remembering what went wrong can help you do that. 

From what you've said, one thing you might need to work on is giving people some space when they need it. It sounds like you were definitely sensitive and attentive to your girlfriend's needs, but reading between the lines, it also sounds like there were times where your girlfriend want some space she wasn't getting as well. I'm saying this because I definitely like my space at times and my girlfriend and I tend to like some alone time every so often since we live together, which I'm guessing you lived with your girlfriend as well. A lot of times space can cut a lot of drama out of the relationship. 

I'm guessing you are also dealing depression as well from you've said, so starting to come to grips with that is something you may want to do prior to going into a relationship, since handling depression and a relationship, especially with someone who doesn't understand depression, can be a lot.

Anyway, we can talk about this later, if you want.


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 9, 2021)

It still bothers me the "m" in "Staff member" is lowercase.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 9, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> It still bothers me the "m" in "Staff member" is lowercase.



Too controversial. 
I'm locking this thread.


----------



## Lyrule (Oct 9, 2021)

Erix said:


> I wonder why I cry over the dumbest shit. I hate how I’m competitive and super sensitive, a completely utterly terrible combination. I literally cried over a game just now, like are you fucking kidding me? I was playing a game with 9 people, most of them were my friends, and they were all just trying to play for fun. Not going to lie, for this game, I got paired with the worst people, and I guess I was complaining how the teams were unfair, but we ran through with it anyway. I tried my best for them, but every round I just felt this swelling anger and sadness about so many things. The unfair teams, the trash talk one of my friends were dishing to me, how we were getting destroyed every single damn round. And all I could think of is, is this supposed to be fun? I tried to calm myself down, kept trying to tell myself that everyone was playing for fun, which was true, and they were all having a good time. I tried to have fun, but inside I wasn’t. I tried doing some slow breathing techniques, getting a glass of water, I really tried to calm myself down, but the more I played, the worse this feeling got, until I couldn’t take it anymore, and after one of the games were done, I left right away, and it was like a dam breaking loose. I hate how I couldn’t just force myself to have fun, I wanted so badly to have fun like the rest of them but I couldn’t. I really hate how I feel like I ruined it for them, cuz it seemed after I left abruptly, they stopped playing. I just really hate this side of me.
> 
> Just had to let that out of my system


I've been guilty of this feeling myself. It's not really your fault, team games often just invoke competitiveness and trash talk. No one really wants to lose, especially against friends as there's almost like a pride of "I am better" mentality in groups. No one says it, everyone says "it's just for fun" but at a point people become competitive about wins and loses. If it gets really bad, the best thing you can do is just stop playing that specific game with that group. For example I stopped playing Jack Box all together because I've always felt the odd one out. I could never understand the humor, or fit in with the humor of the groups. Some games I can't figure out how to play and I'm just genuinely terrible at literally all of the Jack Box games. To save face, I dip on Jack Box almost always.

The best thing I can compare this to is Overwatch and organized custom matches. It starts as "fun" but as the hours go on, people become competitive and become tired of wins and lose streaks.

TLDR; don't blame yourself too much. The way you're feeling is normal frustration amongst team based games.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> I wonder why I cry over the dumbest shit. I hate how I’m competitive and super sensitive, a completely utterly terrible combination. I literally cried over a game just now, like are you fucking kidding me? I was playing a game with 9 people, most of them were my friends, and they were all just trying to play for fun. Not going to lie, for this game, I got paired with the worst people, and I guess I was complaining how the teams were unfair, but we ran through with it anyway. I tried my best for them, but every round I just felt this swelling anger and sadness about so many things. The unfair teams, the trash talk one of my friends were dishing to me, how we were getting destroyed every single damn round. And all I could think of is, is this supposed to be fun? I tried to calm myself down, kept trying to tell myself that everyone was playing for fun, which was true, and they were all having a good time. I tried to have fun, but inside I wasn’t. I tried doing some slow breathing techniques, getting a glass of water, I really tried to calm myself down, but the more I played, the worse this feeling got, until I couldn’t take it anymore, and after one of the games were done, I left right away, and it was like a dam breaking loose. I hate how I couldn’t just force myself to have fun, I wanted so badly to have fun like the rest of them but I couldn’t. I really hate how I feel like I ruined it for them, cuz it seemed after I left abruptly, they stopped playing. I just really hate this side of me.
> 
> Just had to let that out of my system


It takes practice my dude! Some days you gotta drop it and cool off. Don't ever feel ashamed for leaving after a game if you need space.
Cool off, bounce back, apologize if you know it's necessary, and get back in the game.

Some days we just want the satisfaction of a win to brighten our day.
Other times we just don't care what happens as long as we're spending time with friends.

What game?


----------



## Erix (Oct 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What game?


Just sum Valorant

Definitely feel like I’ve cooled off enough now, and am ready to bounce back.

Just really needed that time off, now I’m feeling at least a lot better heh

Tanks to all who read my post and replied, I appreciate it a lot c:


----------



## Frost Antares (Oct 10, 2021)

Not sure how to really structure this, so it may be pretty chaotic, but whatever. Ive been without a friend group for like six or seven years now. Ive been longing for having people on my side for a while. I could manage the pain I felt from loneliness when I was in a good place mentally with distractions, but with school starting up again and me getting a part time job, and the stress those bring just opened the can of worms again.

At times I would burst into tears, at other times just feel like garbage and waste the day on youtube or something. Im also not doing too hot in school, not sure if its connected or im just dumb. From that im also completely unsure about my future. I definetly cant imagine myself doing a minimum wage job full time at this point. From what I can gather, the people that do go through the pain of these jobs have some kind of support structure, like friends or a community with whom they can share the burden, and gain a meaning through these connections. I dont have this, so its hard for me to see meaning in anything in todays society where there is no objective or transcendental meaning.

Ive been "trying" to find friends, as in, playing online games with the idea of talking to people and stuff, or watching all these furry vr streamers on twitch for a long time. Nothing came of it though, as I am paradoxically craving connection and scared of interacting with people, so I just end up playing the games on my own, or watching the streamers to give my brain the illusion of having company. I do have a boyfriend in the fandom but it is an ldr, which at times also hits me how painful it is not to have him physically here to hold me and kinda confirm my existence, that Im real and not a ghost or something. Ive been drawing for a lil bit, and recently got myself a drawing tablet with the idea that I would be able to connect with people here through art. Not sure if anything comes of it but Im willing to try. Sooooo yeah... thats about all that comes to mind right now. Thank you for reading my ramblings.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 10, 2021)

Frost Antares said:


> Not sure how to really structure this, so it may be pretty chaotic, but whatever. Ive been without a friend group for like six or seven years now. Ive been longing for having people on my side for a while. I could manage the pain I felt from loneliness when I was in a good place mentally with distractions, but with school starting up again and me getting a part time job, and the stress those bring just opened the can of worms again.
> 
> At times I would burst into tears, at other times just feel like garbage and waste the day on youtube or something. Im also not doing too hot in school, not sure if its connected or im just dumb. From that im also completely unsure about my future. I definetly cant imagine myself doing a minimum wage job full time at this point. From what I can gather, the people that do go through the pain of these jobs have some kind of support structure, like friends or a community with whom they can share the burden, and gain a meaning through these connections. I dont have this, so its hard for me to see meaning in anything in todays society where there is no objective or transcendental meaning.
> 
> Ive been "trying" to find friends, as in, playing online games with the idea of talking to people and stuff, or watching all these furry vr streamers on twitch for a long time. Nothing came of it though, as I am paradoxically craving connection and scared of interacting with people, so I just end up playing the games on my own, or watching the streamers to give my brain the illusion of having company. I do have a boyfriend in the fandom but it is an ldr, which at times also hits me how painful it is not to have him physically here to hold me and kinda confirm my existence, that Im real and not a ghost or something. Ive been drawing for a lil bit, and recently got myself a drawing tablet with the idea that I would be able to connect with people here through art. Not sure if anything comes of it but Im willing to try. Sooooo yeah... thats about all that comes to mind right now. Thank you for reading my ramblings.


Maybe look into whether there's extracurricular activities at your school that you might be interested in? It's always easier to make friends when you already have an interest in common. (Not that I'm exactly a shining example of social butterfly or skill at making friends, but when I've had clubs etc I've at least had... good acquaintances?)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Too controversial.
> I'm locking this thread.


Well that escalated quickly...

I am also angry that this escalated this quickly.


Flamingo said:


> It still bothers me the "m" in "Staff member" is lowercase.


Yes, but being in the Member staff is a different department.


Curse you, Oxford Dictionary!  We didn't split from England to follow Anglish sentence structure!


----------



## Rimna (Oct 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> I wonder why I cry over the dumbest shit. I hate how I’m competitive and super sensitive, a completely utterly terrible combination. I literally cried over a game just now, like are you fucking kidding me? I was playing a game with 9 people, most of them were my friends, and they were all just trying to play for fun. Not going to lie, for this game, I got paired with the worst people, and I guess I was complaining how the teams were unfair, but we ran through with it anyway. I tried my best for them, but every round I just felt this swelling anger and sadness about so many things. The unfair teams, the trash talk one of my friends were dishing to me, how we were getting destroyed every single damn round. And all I could think of is, is this supposed to be fun? I tried to calm myself down, kept trying to tell myself that everyone was playing for fun, which was true, and they were all having a good time. I tried to have fun, but inside I wasn’t. I tried doing some slow breathing techniques, getting a glass of water, I really tried to calm myself down, but the more I played, the worse this feeling got, until I couldn’t take it anymore, and after one of the games were done, I left right away, and it was like a dam breaking loose. I hate how I couldn’t just force myself to have fun, I wanted so badly to have fun like the rest of them but I couldn’t. I really hate how I feel like I ruined it for them, cuz it seemed after I left abruptly, they stopped playing. I just really hate this side of me.
> 
> Just had to let that out of my system



Well - losing constantly is never fun, doesn't matter what people say. It's demoralizing and frustrating. It's good to take breaks and especially when your own team starts getting toxic towards you or anyone else. 

You can try playing different game modes in Valorant if it has any, or try a different type of game. But taking some time off of it is the best thing you can do, I think.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2021)

Whoa.  First off no to both.  Don't get banned and don't do suicide.  I like you too much.  I've lost  too many friends and family (37).  I don't  need that number increased.

If you are feeling suicidal, talk to me or these people:
https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/  <- these guys and gals are 24/7 and respond immediately regardless.
https://www.opencounseling.com/suicide-hotlines. <- International Suicide Prevention.  Every country, every language.
When in doubt, 911 it out.  
Minerva_minx <- dis b***h is good, but better off with people above.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 10, 2021)

Why is it that when I mention the ongoing oppression of women (overall) in the modern day, guys on social media jump all over me and get all butthurt trying to argue with me? I'm not saying that men are to blame or anything or that men don't have gender specific issues that deserve to be addressed, but let's face it: socially and biologically, females have been shafted by nature since the beginning of time.

And not just humans. I'm not going to argue with anyone who tries to argue with me so eff off. I'm allowed to express my not unfounded opinion.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2021)

Now, about being banned - what's going on?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 10, 2021)

When the A/C turns on, I get chills, when the A/C turns off, I'm burning up...


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Why is it that when I mention the ongoing oppression of women (overall) in the modern day, guys on social media jump all over me and get all butthurt trying to argue with me? I'm not saying that men are to blame or anything or that men don't have gender specific issues that deserve to be addressed, but let's face it: socially and biologically, females have been shafted by nature since the beginning of time.
> 
> And not just humans. I'm not going to argue with anyone who tries to argue with me so eff off. I'm allowed to express my not unfounded opinion.



I think it's just a typical knee-jerk response. Everyone is expecting the absolute worst out of everyone these days, like with twitter drama and all that. 

We get born with periods, man. We're already screwed over from day one, on top of the OTHER disabilities, diseases and disorders. 

Little piece of trivia: I believe scientists came up with a shot- a contraceptive to give men- but the side effects would be just like the symptoms of a period (moodiness, cramping, etc) and they deemed it_ 'inhumane.' _They would only have to take it once every year.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Jesus H Christ. I was going to log on and do something really retarded to get myself banned on purpose, but I'm going to use my better judgement and relax and take a few deep breaths. I'm on the verge of just ending my life, and the only thing that's stopped me is the fact that I don't have the resources to do so at all.



I'm glad you stopped yourself. If you ever wanna PM me and talk it out, feel free! Let me know what's on your mind! Vent until sunrise if you need to!


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 11, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It might be wise to try and work on what on what your ex told she didn't like in the relationship first before you move on first, though I'd also say you need to determine honestly what were legitimate criticisms by her and what were just things she personally may not have liked about you. You don't want to make the same mistakes in your next relationship and remembering what went wrong can help you do that.
> 
> From what you've said, one thing you might need to work on is giving people some space when they need it. It sounds like you were definitely sensitive and attentive to your girlfriend's needs, but reading between the lines, it also sounds like there were times where your girlfriend want some space she wasn't getting as well. I'm saying this because I definitely like my space at times and my girlfriend and I tend to like some alone time every so often since we live together, which I'm guessing you lived with your girlfriend as well. A lot of times space can cut a lot of drama out of the relationship.
> 
> ...


Sure, we can talk. Tried sending a message via the forums but that didn't work.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 11, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Why is it that when I mention the ongoing oppression of women (overall) in the modern day, guys on social media jump all over me and get all butthurt trying to argue with me? I'm not saying that men are to blame or anything or that men don't have gender specific issues that deserve to be addressed, but let's face it: socially and biologically, females have been shafted by nature since the beginning of time.
> 
> And not just humans. I'm not going to argue with anyone who tries to argue with me so eff off. I'm allowed to express my not unfounded opinion.



Because everyday reality for them tells a different story. They're not worried about what's happening in the Middle East or Southeast Asia (tbh most of y'all don't give two-damns about the women in these places unless it becomes politically _convenient_ to care about them). They're going to be focused on what's going on in their own backyards. 

The idea of female oppression in a Western country like Sweden, the UK, or even the US is going to be a _very_ tough sell when women native to such places can vote, basically divorce with virtual impunity, abort their children, hold public office, dominate whole industries without people taking issue with it (medical field/teaching) buy land, etc. 

The only advice I can give is to stop investing so much mental bandwidth into these guys, block them/report them if/when necessary, and live your life. 

A lot of people aren't going to be interested in what you're selling and that's something you're going to have to accept.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 11, 2021)

Nothing like a well written threat with legal action. The old employer gave me everything I needed to take from them. I successfully signed the contract with my new employer.

Fuck yeah boi


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

Its thanks giving here and my work is open.

We're one of the only stores open. 
Maybe had 15 customers in 4 hours.
No mid shift so I'm stuck on cash all day.
Gonna be hard to stay awake.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 11, 2021)

Many of the trees are dying here.



RAM said:


> The idea of female oppression in a Western country like Sweden, the UK, or even the US is going to be a _very_ tough sell when women native to such places can vote, basically divorce with virtual impunity, abort their children, hold public office, dominate whole industries without people taking issue with it (medical field/teaching) buy land, etc.



I think it's easy for us men to be dismissive of women. 

In the UK there's a massive furore at the moment because a policeman who had been twice accused of sex crimes went on to falsely arrest, rape and murder a woman. Subsequent investigation demonstrated that the officer, and a variety of his peers, shared obscene and misogynistic messages in private chat groups. 
The police force's official advice to women, following this, was that a woman who feels threatened should 'try to attract the attention of a bus', and the official government response, when asked whether hate crime legislation should include misogyny, was to state that they won't be changing the law because 'misogyny against men is just as bad' [sic]
That's real, everyday life. 


There's some factual problems with some of the statements about the UK in your post. In England and Wales a woman seeking divorce must prove that the man has committed adultery or desertion.








						Divorce in England and Wales - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Technically there are also restrictions on termination of pregnancy in Great Britain, which require that two doctors agree that the pregnancy would harm the mother's health if it were allowed to proceed. 








						Abortion in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Obviously in Northern Ireland, termination has historically been completely illegal, but this changed in 2019.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 11, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Sure, we can talk. Tried sending a message via the forums but that didn't work.


It should now, though you have my Discord too and I'm more active there. I'll check here for a message periodically today, though, since I'm off because of the holiday.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 11, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Why is it that when I mention the ongoing oppression of women (overall) in the modern day, guys on social media jump all over me and get all butthurt trying to argue with me? I'm not saying that men are to blame or anything or that men don't have gender specific issues that deserve to be addressed, but let's face it: socially and biologically, females have been shafted by nature since the beginning of time.
> 
> And not just humans. I'm not going to argue with anyone who tries to argue with me so eff off. I'm allowed to express my not unfounded opinion.


I don't really see what is controversial here and I think you're valid. The gender pay gap, reproductive rights, suffrage, the right to autonomy, and sexism are real things that we need to come grips with. I feel like the main reason a certain group of guys get bent out of shape about this is because of the political situations that have arisen in the West in relatively recent times and I know that can be unsettling to live through as a woman. It's settling to live through even if you're not a woman, honestly. I've talked with my girlfriend about the situation here stateside and how disturbed she is by what has been going on. Other women in my life having expressed similar sentiments too, so you're not off-base.

I don't know if you want to talk about this, but I'm down to hear you out if you want.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 11, 2021)

So until last night, the last time I finished a short story (or a chapter of a longer story) was in 2019. I think possibly the very end of 2019, but still. Almost two years.

I finished my thing, fought with yWriter to be able to copy the text with formatting, posted it to my story blog, and posted a tweet on my NSFW twitter with a link, content warnings, hashtag for the challenge it was based on, all's well, right? Wrong.

For some reason, the algorithm has decided my tweet should not appear in the hashtag. At all. You'd think "latest" meant "latest," not "a subset of recent tweets matching your search terms in chronological order." So now I'm questioning whether I should even bother with the other story ideas I had for the challenge. If Twitter's going to eat the teensy little bit of self-promotion I do that might put it in front of eyeballs, it feels a wee bit like lots of work for nothing. It's not about wanting comments or likes or whatever the fuck, really, it's not. It's about... if I click on the hashtag and see my tweet there, I can feel like I've been part of something, and know that if people want to see my writing they _can_ find it.

I swear fucking social media algorithms.


----------



## Dreythalion (Oct 11, 2021)

Was browsing the site earlier and found an artist with good art and decent prices. Only thing is I can remember their ref sheet featuring a green scalie. I closed the page cause of ADHoooh shiny and can't find him again not even in my browser history. UGH


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Many of the trees are dying here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw Raab on video.  The word he needed was "misandry".  I don't see it as near a problem as misogyny.  I mean, my wife and I are both home when any repair person comes to our house, unless we know them.

As for termination, I live next to Texas.  This shite's unreal.  It's like watching the Handmaid's Tale in real time from inception.


quoting_mungo said:


> So until last night, the last time I finished a short story (or a chapter of a longer story) was in 2019. I think possibly the very end of 2019, but still. Almost two years.
> 
> I finished my thing, fought with yWriter to be able to copy the text with formatting, posted it to my story blog, and posted a tweet on my NSFW twitter with a link, content warnings, hashtag for the challenge it was based on, all's well, right? Wrong.
> 
> ...


Would it help if everyone crowd followed you?  Because two minutes after this, I realized I wasn't.  Sorry!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 11, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Would it help if everyone crowd followed you? Because two minutes after this, I realized I wasn't. Sorry!


Awww, that's sweet of you! <3

No one needs to do anything; the problem is that Twitter's apparently curating things their interface suggests they don't, and I found out in a way that made me feel more cut off than I was already. Beyond that, it's all just venting.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 11, 2021)

Shortages increasing here.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Shortages increasing here.


Where we're at is very agrarian.  However, our town is having a problem with stocks backing up.  Gas, car and farm equipment parts, and purified water are starting to be a premium.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 11, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Where we're at is very agrarian.  However, our town is having a problem with stocks backing up.  Gas, car and farm equipment parts, and purified water are starting to be a premium.


For us it weirdly started with snacks and minor items, now it's working its way up the ladder.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 11, 2021)

....so, with my gut issues locking me out of a lot of vegetables at this time, I thought about how I might be losing out on certain minerals, like potassium.

Well, turns out I was given a chance to try beef bone broth, and then chicken stock, which is supposedly pretty rich in the stuff.

I have to ask:

How in the hell did people do this for centuries?  It's nasty as hell, and I'm pretty sure it'd be nasty even if you used it to soak meat instead of drinking the stuff direct.

Not to mention heart attacks from OD'ing on the mineral (source: my father, who has to see a heart doctor regularly and is told specifically to limit bananas and potatoes).

Real life me is not touching that stuff again.  I'd probably get a weekly dose of potassium from the occasional big plate of French fries.

This also permanently puts the kibosh in real life me's plans to try beef liver (for the vitamin A - the idea there would have been to eat about as much as one finger's worth) as apparently that has an even WORSE taste.

If I truly can't eat most vegetables anymore, I'll just have to stick to supplements.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....so, with my gut issues locking me out of a lot of vegetables at this time, I thought about how I might be losing out on certain minerals, like potassium.
> 
> Well, turns out I was given a chance to try beef bone broth, and then chicken stock, which is supposedly pretty rich in the stuff.
> 
> ...


You doin' okay on magnesium?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You doin' okay on magnesium?


Doctor's never said anything on it so far, I haven't given it much thought.

Let's see, magnesium deficiency symptoms..... no recent decrease in appetite, no new muscle spasms... ....no weakness that I haven't already had for years.... so far seems to be okay.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Doctor's never said anything on it so far, I haven't given it much thought.
> 
> Let's see, magnesium deficiency symptoms..... no recent decrease in appetite, no new muscle spasms... ....no weakness that I haven't already had for years.... so far seems to be okay.


I just thought I'd ask. I've been doing all sorts of research on my own and have learned and everything I've come across (including stories from other peeps) mentions they're heavily linked. Without Magnesium, your body might not be able to do anything with the potassium you're getting (to oversimplify). 

Just something to consider looking into, the next time you see your doctor! Especially if you can't stomach plants- cause that seems to be the easiest source of it. 

I can't eat enough of it to benefit from anything. My stomach dun like, and even when I forced myself to eat less meat, my stomach always felt like there was a hole. Couldn't never feel full.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 12, 2021)

I hate my 3 day weekend iss ended...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm so pissed about this; my wife has Ambetter by MHS health insurance and as a result, she can only go to a CVS or CVS/Caremark pharmacy for her prescriptions or do 90 day orders that would be mailed. Having prescriptions mailed is a non-starter here since we have too many homeless and drug addicts prowling about. Anything that won't fit in the mailbox gets casually laid on the chair nearest the front door and the Postmaster doesn't give a $h!t if the post lady does this or not. He alss doesn't care she wore a rut across my lawn, rather than using the fukkin' sidewalk three steps away.

but I digress . . .

I don't know about other areas of the country but Central Indiana seems to have this 'rush on the pharmacy' going on, causing the pharmacies to be short handed or just closing due to no pharmacist on duty. One here even closed the inside walk up windows and made people use the drive through. My wife made something like five or six trips over there, waited more than ten hours total to finally get her prescriptions. That's only after I called CVS regional and threatened to out them on social media, the local paper and the local news channel. At one point there were no customers in the store because the drive-through had all the parking blocked by a very deep line of cars waiting for their turn to be told their prescription was not ready. We could have went to Wally*Mart but they're leaving the CVS/Caremark system, fed up with dealing with Ambetter MHS rhetoric.

Well, one more year of this BS, then I'll put her back on my insurance and ditch Ambetter. I have Anthem Blue Cross, paid by my retirement plan so she would cost something like $600 a month to add on, more than reasonable to be rid of her existing cr@pta@stic insurance.

Anybody else have issues with Ambetter MHS? Hmm?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

Dear chaffing sore
You are bigger than a golf ball. 
Please rupture or go away so that I may walk again.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Dear chaffing sore
> You are bigger than a golf ball.
> Please rupture or go away so that I may walk again.


I hope I'm not the chaffing sore


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I hope I'm not the chaffing sore


Unless you are furiously rubbing my thighs while I sleep,  no! 

I'm just too thicc for my own good.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Unless you are furiously rubbing my thighs while I sleep,  no!
> 
> I'm just too thicc for my own good.


But I co...  nope.  not gonna do it.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 12, 2021)

First day back at uni after four months. 
Barely slept last night

Fortunately one of my lessons was online, because one of my professors is pregnant and in Ireland. 

Been catching up on sleep since the last lesson ended.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 12, 2021)

I would appreciate a week of mental peace out of the month; it's as if that isn't eventful enough for my world to keep on going.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 12, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> A friend of mine forwarded a job offer to me for chuckles. The company (a known major IT Company) wanted someone with ten to fifteen years experience with a programming language that was only five years old. Yeah.
> 
> And, I agree. How can somebody get experience when nobody will hire you in that field? I've done a few various jobs over the last forty-odd years so I have choices if I wanted to go back to work. But, I see the need to apprentice people to fill jobs that are vacant by retirement, job change, etc.



I can second the need to apprentice people, problem is for most people at least over here an apprenticeship normally means taking up a trade job. Not a STEM field. You have to go on training programs for that and it's not easy to get in on them.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 12, 2021)

I have a running dialogue in my head between myself and characters from the MCU.

I feel like a traitor because lately I've been talking to Thor more than Loki (my fantasy bf.) I loved party Thor in "What If...?" and now he is occupying my thoughts way too much.

Sorry Loki.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Dear chaffing sore
> You are bigger than a golf ball.
> Please rupture or go away so that I may walk again.


Aloe vera or witch hazel may help.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 12, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> I can second the need to apprentice people, problem is for most people at least over here an apprenticeship normally means taking up a trade job. Not a STEM field. You have to go on training programs for that and it's not easy to get in on them.


Some companies will train or sponsor you for a training program, at least here where I am, just because of the need for IT workers and the guaranteed retention afterwards. But I agree there needs to be more give in the IT industry, particularly now.


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 12, 2021)

With Twitter making an artists' life a living hell when it comes to even the SLIGHTEST bit of self-promotion, and getting waitlisted for MFF (And probably no hope of getting unwaitlisted), and working my day job... Maybe I'm just not cut out to do like, try to even go full-time as an artist.

Promoting myself is absolute hell. Twitter will kill your post immediately. Since I stopped drawing NSFW, I get no traction on FA anymore. I was hoping MFF would be my big break, but I got rejected from that (And probably won't be able to vend at any cons for the next year asides from my local one due to how many people are going to apply and existing waitlists)

. But alas, now that I really look at myself, it's like... what do I offer, really? I'm not special. I got beat out by artists who do the exact same thing as me. Every time I try to come up with something new, it's either already been done (Sometimes really recently, so I can't even do the thing because someone will accuse me of stealing that idea), or it never takes off.

And then! When I DO have an idea, I either can't afford to make it happen, or I don't have the energy after my day job to make it happen. But really, that's just a bunch of excuses! if I really wanted it badly enough, I'd sit down and do it, right??? 

I'm doing what I can, but it's not enough. It's never going to BE enough. When I do finally find the energy or resources to push a bit further, I'm already way behind. 

How do artists find the energy to not quit????


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

MattsyKun said:


> With Twitter making an artists' life a living hell when it comes to even the SLIGHTEST bit of self-promotion, and getting waitlisted for MFF (And probably no hope of getting unwaitlisted), and working my day job... Maybe I'm just not cut out to do like, try to even go full-time as an artist.
> 
> Promoting myself is absolute hell. Twitter will kill your post immediately. Since I stopped drawing NSFW, I get no traction on FA anymore. I was hoping MFF would be my big break, but I got rejected from that (And probably won't be able to vend at any cons for the next year asides from my local one due to how many people are going to apply and existing waitlists)
> 
> ...


Make art because you love it, not because you want it to take off- then it'll never seem like a chore.
If you aren't getting customers, make use of the time by learning new techniques and trying to draw new things. You won't get rusty, you'll constantly improve, and then when you become godly, you'll be impossible to ignore!


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Make art because you love it, not because you want it to take off- then it'll never seem like a chore.
> If you aren't getting customers, make use of the time by learning new techniques and trying to draw new things. You won't get rusty, you'll constantly improve, and then when you become godly, you'll be impossible to ignore!


See, that's what I've been doing! At the very least, this pandemic has been a blessing for me improvement-wise. I kicked 2019 me's ass!

I'm constantly getting people who go "Your art is amazing! Why don't you have more followers???" And I'm like. I DON'T KNOW??? I honestly love what I can make, and when I CAN sell stuff nothing makes me happier than a happy customer. It's like a 2-part deal, y'know?

I just hate myself for constantly making excuses and then bitching about how I'm not getting anywhere because I'm not putting in the work. I'm trying, but.... feh.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 12, 2021)

I can't eat bread anymore until I see my doctor!!! ASDFGHFGVDHGEL

I might not even be able to eat bread at all anymore >.<


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 12, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I can't eat bread anymore until I see my doctor!!! ASDFGHFGVDHGEL
> 
> I might not even be able to eat bread at all anymore >.<


The tummy pain and fatigue from my toast this morning is aaaauuuugh!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

MattsyKun said:


> See, that's what I've been doing! At the very least, this pandemic has been a blessing for me improvement-wise. I kicked 2019 me's ass!
> 
> I'm constantly getting people who go "Your art is amazing! Why don't you have more followers???" And I'm like. I DON'T KNOW??? I honestly love what I can make, and when I CAN sell stuff nothing makes me happier than a happy customer. It's like a 2-part deal, y'know?
> 
> I just hate myself for constantly making excuses and then bitching about how I'm not getting anywhere because I'm not putting in the work. I'm trying, but.... feh.



Do you still offer stuff like this? I think these are really cool! https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42710884/
It's a 2 for 1- art, AND a physical copy of ---
**Chokes at the number 1493 watchers* 

So.*
I think one thing is that overall, your gallery is... kinda 'samey'? Hm... I think it's the ref sheets- a lot of them are similar brown palettes and it kinda dulls everything. Maybe try hiding some of the ref sheets in your scraps to better showcase things like this? 
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/37913279/ My eyes were drawn to these illustrations. People like things more if they have reasons to like/relate to them!  Do you have any scenarios/stories you'd want to bring to life?

(Not that you have to make changes to accommodate ONE person, but maybe something to try and see if you like it any better/less?). 
Your gallery is extremely organized, and I know a lot of people will/can appreciate that!


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Do you still offer stuff like this? I think these are really cool! https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42710884/
> It's a 2 for 1- art, AND a physical copy of ---
> **Chokes at the number 1493 watchers* *



I absolutely ADORE making those. That's what I try to offer more, but It's rather hard to get the attention to sell them. XD 

(And honestly, a lot of those followers were there for the porn, which I don't draw anymore lmaoooo. So yeah, I could probably start over and be better off)

I wish I could do more illustrations. I'm still recovering from a medical issue so sitting at my desk for more than 20 minutes made me feel like shit.  I'm starting to feel better, so I can probably get back into it, but it really kinda crushed my ability to like... sit at my desk and draw. oTL


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

MattsyKun said:


> I absolutely ADORE making those. That's what I try to offer more, but It's rather hard to get the attention to sell them. XD
> 
> (And honestly, a lot of those followers were there for the porn, which I don't draw anymore lmaoooo. So yeah, I could probably start over and be better off)
> 
> I wish I could do more illustrations. I'm still recovering from a medical issue so sitting at my desk for more than 20 minutes made me feel like shit.  I'm starting to feel better, so I can probably get back into it, but it really kinda crushed my ability to like... sit at my desk and draw. oTL



Damn. I'm sorry it's been so rough to sit down and draw. T_T I can only imagine how miserable you must be!

I think Covid might have thrown off your sales to be honest. Since no one can really go to a convention, and the likeliness of them not having as much money from the job market, etc etc... people probably haven't had the need for badges as much. :[ I've definitely seen a rise in 3D art for VR spaces because of it.

Perhaps you could try to come up with some cute, easy AND affordable YCHs to promote in the meantime? Ychs that could ALSO translate into a sweet lookin' badge if they ever wanted to consider upgrading? >o>


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Damn. I'm sorry it's been so rough to sit down and draw. T_T I can only imagine how miserable you must be!
> 
> I think Covid might have thrown off your sales to be honest. Since no one can really go to a convention, and the likeliness of them not having as much money from the job market, etc etc... people probably haven't had the need for badges as much. :[ I've definitely seen a rise in 3D art for VR spaces because of it.
> 
> Perhaps you could try to come up with some cute, easy AND affordable YCHs to promote in the meantime? Ychs that could ALSO translate into a sweet lookin' badge if they ever wanted to consider upgrading? >o>



First, thanks ♥ I just saw ANOTHER person I know get off the waitlist, so I'm even more bummed out lmao. But yeah, Covid has really screwed over everyone! It really derailed my 2020 plans and continues to do so. 

I've got some stuff in the works! I just need the energy to finish them.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 12, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I can't eat bread anymore until I see my doctor!!! ASDFGHFGVDHGEL
> 
> I might not even be able to eat bread at all anymore >.<


You get any sort of similar pain from crackers or pasta?  Or is it just something in bread?

I know I've spoken to my doctor on a similar issue recently (and I find out tomorrow if it's exactly that or a lesser problem).


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 13, 2021)

MattsyKun said:


> First, thanks ♥ I just saw ANOTHER person I know get off the waitlist, so I'm even more bummed out lmao. But yeah, Covid has really screwed over everyone! It really derailed my 2020 plans and continues to do so.
> 
> I've got some stuff in the works! I just need the energy to finish them.


I suspect there might be a little more of a chance to get off the waitlist and actually getting in as a dealer this year than it normally would - plans getting canceled because of the present state of the pandemic and so on. Obviously it’s no guarantee, though.


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 13, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I suspect there might be a little more of a chance to get off the waitlist and actually getting in as a dealer this year than it normally would - plans getting canceled because of the present state of the pandemic and so on. Obviously it’s no guarantee, though.


That's what I'm hoping, but if it happens too late I'll con crunch myself to death XD Not to mention not being able to order the rest of my merch in time. 

It's just _wild_ that everyone I know seems to have gotten off the waitlist. I've more or less given up for this year, tbh. I'm still going to the con, but man. This isn't going to get any easier until a couple years down the road.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 13, 2021)

MattsyKun said:


> That's what I'm hoping, but if it happens too late I'll con crunch myself to death XD Not to mention not being able to order the rest of my merch in time.
> 
> It's just _wild_ that everyone I know seems to have gotten off the waitlist. I've more or less given up for this year, tbh. I'm still going to the con, but man. This isn't going to get any easier until a couple years down the road.


Do what prep you can that isn't going to put you out unreasonably? If you don't get a table, okay, you did some extra prep. If you do, that's some crunch avoided.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 13, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> You get any sort of similar pain from crackers or pasta?  Or is it just something in bread?
> 
> I know I've spoken to my doctor on a similar issue recently (and I find out tomorrow if it's exactly that or a lesser problem).


It's all of that I think


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 13, 2021)

This is one of those laugh while I roll my eyes type of, mm, mild vents. 
   Me: It’s about supper time, I don’t really feel like cooking but I could pop something in the oven. We’ve got pizza, pot pies, chicken strips, fish, and some Chinese,  I think.
     Spouse: How ‘bout grilled cheese and tomato soup?
 Me: (thinking: What part of  ‘I don’t want to cook don’t you get? I don’t want to select breads and cheeses, assemble it and stand over a stovetop managing two burners!) … what cheeses did you want on that?

Why do I do this?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 13, 2021)

Ash Sukea said:


> This is one of those laugh while I roll my eyes type of, mm, mild vents.
> Me: It’s about supper time, I don’t really feel like cooking but I could pop something in the oven. We’ve got pizza, pot pies, chicken strips, fish, and some Chinese,  I think.
> Spouse: How ‘bout grilled cheese and tomato soup?
> Me: (thinking: What part of  ‘I don’t want to cook don’t you get? I don’t want to select breads and cheeses, assemble it and stand over a stovetop managing two burners!) … what cheeses did you want on that?
> ...


Why he no cook?


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 13, 2021)

Ash Sukea said:


> This is one of those laugh while I roll my eyes type of, mm, mild vents.
> Me: It’s about supper time, I don’t really feel like cooking but I could pop something in the oven. We’ve got pizza, pot pies, chicken strips, fish, and some Chinese,  I think.
> Spouse: How ‘bout grilled cheese and tomato soup?
> Me: (thinking: What part of  ‘I don’t want to cook don’t you get? I don’t want to select breads and cheeses, assemble it and stand over a stovetop managing two burners!) … what cheeses did you want on that?
> ...


Oh my God SAME. I just wanna eat, I don't wanna prepare it! But miraculously, the Grilled Cheese always works its way to what I want.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Why he no cook?


They Just got off work whereas I’ve been off for a couple hours. Also we both agree I’m better at it.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm so sick and tired of the rats from Reddit hating on the new Battlefield game in such a childish manner. 

Like first off, it's a fucking BETA so, it does not represent the final product of the game. I remember the beta for BF4 and BFV wasn't of quality either.

Second, while there are valid criticisms towards the beta ranging from the bugs, gun play, specialists, etc. People take as an insult towards them personally and outright refuse to give it a chance to be polished while they cry like babies for their refund or try to boycott the game. The same exact shit happened for BF1 and BFV, and in the end these two games improved greatly (a bit too late for BFV though).

While you could argue that all this backlash is making DICE reconsider some things for the game, the overwhelming negative attitude in general is just simply unnecessary and doesn't lead anywhere. DICE will likely listen to major content creators and professional critics, and not the "OG Battlefield veterans" on Reddit.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 13, 2021)

Well, had the last visit with my current doctor.

We talked about my ongoing issues, how I seem to absolutely need sugar since nothing else digests and the like.  He has me on probiotics now, and wants me to try carrots and/or cucumbers to see once and for all if it's a fiber issue or a gluten issue.

Because I remembered to fast for 12 hours and was also experiencing some tingling in my hands and feet (among some other worse symptoms last night), he's also running a bunch more tests which I'll have to call on next week, including insulin and....

......magnesium.  If any mineral's near impossible to get without supplements when you can't eat greens, this'd be it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 13, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well, had the last visit with my current doctor.
> 
> We talked about my ongoing issues, how I seem to absolutely need sugar since nothing else digests and the like.  He has me on probiotics now, and wants me to try carrots and/or cucumbers to see once and for all if it's a fiber issue or a gluten issue.
> 
> ...



(slap my glasses off if it comes back it's unrelated to magnesium)


----------



## Punji (Oct 13, 2021)

Punji said:


> The entire system at my work was down for a few hours today.
> 
> And if there's one thing a person should not do, it's deprive a bored workaholic of his ability to work.


Guess what happened again. 

Went from waiting for it to work to logging in and out of the system to trying to work on a TV/PC combo in the board room to a laptop with only partial access to the stuff I need, including but not limited to my email and my files.

Just let a racc do his job damnit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 13, 2021)

Day 3 and I've perfected my cowboy walk.
Losing blood from my leg for the past 24 hours.
Doesn't seem to wanna quit.
That's okay.
All the other cowboys just think I'm super metal and took a bullet and didn't care to patch things up. 

*shuffles away*


----------



## berry (Oct 13, 2021)

Call me crazy but “I forgot,” is a totally valid excuse.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Day 3 and I've perfected my cowboy walk.
> Losing blood from my leg for the past 24 hours.
> Doesn't seem to wanna quit.
> That's okay.
> ...


You should get that looked into.  It doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 13, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You should get that looked into.  It doesn't sound good at all.



It's a common part of my life. It's rare it ever gets this bad. I promise I'll be okay! Once it goes away, at least. XD


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 14, 2021)

berry said:


> Call me crazy but “I forgot,” is a totally valid excuse.


Holy fuck yes. Like, I get that forgetting certain things can sound completely wild to some people (like, if you feel super gross the moment your "hours since last shower" hits 25, it's kinda understandable that you're baffled at someone forgetting to shower for a day or two), but that doesn't mean forgetting is not a valid reason to have not done something. Obviously if forgetting hurt someone, apologies are in order, but that doesn't make the forgetting any less genuine.

Signed,
Bitch who forgets to fucking eat on a regular basis


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 14, 2021)

*sigh* I give up with my own parents.

I've tried to explain to them, repeatedly, that I've been undereating.  And that this is why I've resorted to eating sugar - because I physically cannot eat enough of anything else to meet my needs, at the points in the day where it's actually helpful.  (Big dinners actually don't work out well for me.)

I can't even get past the part of "I need the energy" before they launch into tirades of "must avoid sugar" and "you're going to get diabetes".  Like, they don't even let me finish my thoughts before launching into the same repeated BS.

This, despite tests demonstrating my blood sugar has been good (the last labs I had put me at 87, and I THINK the range is 70-100?), and I'm pretty sure it was dangerously low when I visited the doctor.  (And I find out more in a week.)

This, despite needing a nap when I reach my worksite on my morning drive if I didn't get a good hit of carbs on the way in.  (And artificial sweeteners do NOT work with this, they make it worse.)

This, despite me nearly passing out at work on multiple occasions and the only way to recover has been sugar (nothing else works fast enough).

This, despite the fact they've been telling me all this for YEARS and my weight has not only not gone down, it's slowly creeped UP.

I'm not even reaching 2500 calories unless I reach for sugar and junk, and if I'm going to be exercising, 2500 is NOT enough for my needs.  Hell, my basal metabolic is 2290 (6'2", 313 pounds, 37% body fat, if you want to test my math), and sedentary calorie needs are 2748.  For light exercise, which is probably where I stand now, my requirement is 3148.

And their only advice to me is to eat less and exercise MORE than this?!?  And even pressure me into taking supplements that have literally no meaning here?


...I swear they're going to drive me into eating patterns typical of an anorexic at this rate.

(Unfortunately, I'm deadly serious about that one.  Anorexia's generally only diagnosed at BMI's less than half of mine, but I actually was looking up whether it's possible to be anorexic and obese and... the emotional/behavioral patterns associated with anorexia don't know a weight class.)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 14, 2021)

*


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *sigh* I give up with my own parents.
> 
> I've tried to explain to them, repeatedly, that I've been undereating.  And that this is why I've resorted to eating sugar - because I physically cannot eat enough of anything else to meet my needs, at the points in the day where it's actually helpful.  (Big dinners actually don't work out well for me.)
> 
> ...


*hugs you tightly*

eating things can always be a point of conflict in our lives. Easting just sugar aint really that good for you, but also needing to get through your day is important, without that we cant function properly, and getting enough for your body to build with helps your body and mind feel better. I would highly recommend seeing a dietician/nutritionist for assistance on how to eat. We care a lot about you friend and just want to make sure you're here when we get back <3

 But something I think is also important to remember is that your parents care a lot about you. I know its easy to not think that when they are grilling you, but they are doing it because they love you, and want you to be a big strong adult, who doesnt have to worry about their health. I understand that can be hard to understand, but we're here for you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *sigh* I give up with my own parents.
> 
> I've tried to explain to them, repeatedly, that I've been undereating.  And that this is why I've resorted to eating sugar - because I physically cannot eat enough of anything else to meet my needs, at the points in the day where it's actually helpful.  (Big dinners actually don't work out well for me.)
> 
> ...


Sounds just like my parents. And any doctor I have been to has never taken me seriously. 

How does a military kid (that only eats two Oreos on a weekend, and can only play games on the weekend, while only having 1 hour of tv time a day, who is also in martial arts) end up being overweight? 

My parents would tell me to stop eating so much when they were the ones responsible. But even then they bought healthy foods, whereas most families settled for cheap, frozen ones made with filler. Well it couldn't possibly be their fault, so I must have been eating snacks without them knowing! I was seven. 

All rambling aside, your parents may never change their minds about the topic. Unfortunately. Not unless maybe you can shove your test results in their face. No one ever thinks you could have some kind of imbalance throwing things off.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 14, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> (Unfortunately, I'm deadly serious about that one. Anorexia's generally only diagnosed at BMI's less than half of mine, but I actually was looking up whether it's possible to be anorexic and obese and... the emotional/behavioral patterns associated with anorexia don't know a weight class.)


Absolutely. It’s not something that’s probably worth raising with your parents, sadly, but it’s not like all anorexics start out thin, so it should be obvious it’s not a “thin people disease.” I hope you can find a diet that works for your body’s needs!

Anorexia is a scary, scary condition and I don’t want you to end up there.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

Tapeworm.  If you're in the military system, you have to directly ask.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2021)

People keep stealing my Viagra.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> People keep stealing my Viagra.


U dont need viagra QUEEN


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 14, 2021)

Hmm. Sometimes I wonder if I Autistically rant or go on a tangent too much. Just uttering words that are related to the topic at hand, but talking too much ending in people not knowing how to react or not saying anything at all for a bit.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Sometimes I wonder if I Autistically rant or go on a tangent too much. Just uttering words that are related to the topic at hand, but talking too much ending in people not knowing how to react or not saying anything at all for a bit.


Same tbh.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> People keep stealing my Viagra.


Do me, do me, do me!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 14, 2021)

Well, fuck. It’s 4:40 in the morning and I had a dream that was all kinds of fucked up, to the point where I don’t dare go back to sleep in case it comes back on. It’s something that kinda happens sometimes, but I’m extra freaked out about this one because it’s got me rattled in a completely different way.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Well, fuck. It’s 4:40 in the morning and I had a dream that was all kinds of fucked up, to the point where I don’t dare go back to sleep in case it comes back on. It’s something that kinda happens sometimes, but I’m extra freaked out about this one because it’s got me rattled in a completely different way.


Time to wrap yourself in a blankie and browse happy things on the internet! 8)


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Sometimes I wonder if I Autistically rant or go on a tangent too much. Just uttering words that are related to the topic at hand, but talking too much ending in people not knowing how to react or not saying anything at all for a bit.



I think that's pretty much a standard for any comment on the internet in most forums, so no worries <_giggle_>


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Well, fuck. It’s 4:40 in the morning and I had a dream that was all kinds of fucked up, to the point where I don’t dare go back to sleep in case it comes back on. It’s something that kinda happens sometimes, but I’m extra freaked out about this one because it’s got me rattled in a completely different way.



_<hugs you gently and softly rubs your shoulders>_ There there, it's ok...jt was just a bad dream. Take a deep breath, and remember happy times. _<warm squeezy hugs_> 
Just go back to sleep now...no need to wonder how I'm in your room or anything like that, just relax and forget the bad dream ever happened...


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 15, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Do me, do me, do me!


For a second I read that you were gonna have something else entirely stolen.

Thanks 6 in the morning, having slept for 5 hours and going to do 4 hours of overtime. On a Friday.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Well, fuck. It’s 4:40 in the morning and I had a dream that was all kinds of fucked up, to the point where I don’t dare go back to sleep in case it comes back on. It’s something that kinda happens sometimes, but I’m extra freaked out about this one because it’s got me rattled in a completely different way.


I wish there was something I could do to help.  puppy pics, maybe?



Yakamaru said:


> For a second I read that you were gonna have something else entirely stolen.
> 
> Thanks 6 in the morning, having slept for 5 hours and going to do 4 hours of overtime. On a Friday.


If it gave crazy thoughts for a Friday, then it worked!


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 15, 2021)

Hemorrhoids... 
Bandaid was full of blood after peeling it from my thigh....
Why does 90% of my life consist of bleeding?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2021)

Succubus...


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Oct 15, 2021)

I love how the only reason I used Hydrogenaudio was to get answers why AAC/Vorbis artifacted on music that 192 ~ 320kbps MP3 was artifact free on?. All I got was psychotic replies just lashing out at me having no clue what blind test was & then banning me after I picked Musepack/MP3 over AAC/Vorbis?.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 15, 2021)

Almost all the trees around here are now either suffering from disease or have already died.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 15, 2021)

@TyraWadman @Mambi @Minerva_Minx Thank you <3
I was still a bit freaked out when I woke up in the morning, but it's the kind of thing that'll pass. I think the exact nature of the bad parts of the dreams just... interacted a bit badly with past trauma, and made everything worse. Still think the dream-generating parts of my brain can go fuck themselves, tho, because NOPE.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

I've been going through a time recently, College has been rough, im falling behind and anxious about everything, talking to people, failing, ending up a misery to my parents, family, the world. Relationships, keeping them up, trying to navigate the world is hard. At one point I thought it was too much for me. I was going to end my life.  I felt so worthless and just unworthy of being here on this earth, given the things i've been given. For many of you this thought would be unthinkable for me, I seem so happy all the time. I dont say that to bring y'all down but... life is hard for every single one of us, even those who have it set have problems. At every single person you come across from now on reading this, dont see them for their faults, for their mistakes or the problems they cause you. Look at them for what they can be, who they have become from where they started. Look at people and see a lovely unique person who has room to grow. Has a family, friends, people who care about them. Surround yourself with people, people you can look at and be proud of knowing, be proud of calling your friends, your spouse, your children. The people in this world are all suffering, its up to use to ease that suffering in whatever way we can.

Be kind, show this cold, cold world we have so much warmth to give.

I would like to think this is the message that I have given through my time on the forums. Through my bout of sadness I've had much reflection, and I am proud of where I have come from, the kid in school too afraid to talk with people so I just lashed out, hardly even smart enough to pass to the next grade, to a person that can love and care for people, despite who they feel they are. To help them realize they can be amazing.
For those who are going through a similar thing, its okay to be sad, to feel like you are nothing you're not alone. If nobody else is there, I am with you, those feelings of coldness, of not being enough. YOU are worth it 100%, and if nobody else is there to say it for you I will, YOU ARE WORTH IT. YOU ARE LOVED. YOU ARE TREASURED.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've been going through a time recently, College has been rough, im falling behind and anxious about everything, talking to people, failing, ending up a misery to my parents, family, the world. Relationships, keeping them up, trying to navigate the world is hard. At one point I thought it was too much for me. I was going to end my life.  I felt so worthless and just unworthy of being here on this earth, given the things i've been given. For many of you this thought would be unthinkable for me, I seem so happy all the time. I dont say that to bring y'all down but... life is hard for every single one of us, even those who have it set have problems. At every single person you come across from now on reading this, dont see them for their faults, for their mistakes or the problems they cause you. Look at them for what they can be, who they have become from where they started. Look at people and see a lovely unique person who has room to grow. Has a family, friends, people who care about them. Surround yourself with people, people you can look at and be proud of knowing, be proud of calling your friends, your spouse, your children. The people in this world are all suffering, its up to use to ease that suffering in whatever way we can.
> 
> Be kind, show this cold, cold world we have so much warmth to give.
> 
> ...


know the feeling of being overwhelmed but not i feel like i missed something seeing this comment


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 15, 2021)

I would very much like to go home now, please.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've been going through a time recently, College has been rough, im falling behind and anxious about everything, talking to people, failing, ending up a misery to my parents, family, the world. Relationships, keeping them up, trying to navigate the world is hard. At one point I thought it was too much for me. I was going to end my life.  I felt so worthless and just unworthy of being here on this earth, given the things i've been given. For many of you this thought would be unthinkable for me, I seem so happy all the time. I dont say that to bring y'all down but... life is hard for every single one of us, even those who have it set have problems. At every single person you come across from now on reading this, dont see them for their faults, for their mistakes or the problems they cause you. Look at them for what they can be, who they have become from where they started. Look at people and see a lovely unique person who has room to grow. Has a family, friends, people who care about them. Surround yourself with people, people you can look at and be proud of knowing, be proud of calling your friends, your spouse, your children. The people in this world are all suffering, its up to use to ease that suffering in whatever way we can.
> 
> Be kind, show this cold, cold world we have so much warmth to give.
> 
> ...


It's a tough time, but you'll get through it Ssaannttoo. College is alot about willpower as well as some intelligence and I think you have both. I have faith you'll find a way through. If a complete dunce like me got through it, I think you will too. Always there to encourage and support ya, cause you're a nice guy, and you deserve to achieve what ya set out towards. We're out there rooting for you!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> It's a tough time, but you'll get through it Ssaannttoo. College is alot about willpower as well as some intelligence and I think you have both. I have faith you'll find a way through. If a complete dunce like me got through it, I think you will too. Always there to encourage and support ya, cause you're a nice guy, and you deserve to achieve what ya set out towards. We're out there rooting for you!


You're an amazing dude Kimber. Im glad I've had the honor of meeting somebody *almost* as gay as me *Hugs ya tightly*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You're an amazing dude Kimber. Im glad I've had the honor of meeting somebody *almost* as gay as me *Hugs ya tightly*


You underestimate my gay power! Heheh, but I'm glad to have met ya. _gives a big hug _Stay fab!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I would very much like to go home now, please.


I gots home.  I very much want to start a run on sangria.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 15, 2021)

I honestly feel like a lot of friendships in the past were based off of control. If people couldn't control me or "keep me in check" in any way they wanted to after I showed them a long period of reticence, whether it's because of my beliefs, personality/attitude, or not being a yesman to them 24/7, they started to distance themselves and make it vague at first yet quite clear of how they've felt. I also felt this need to act a certain way by restraining myself just so I wouldn't lose who I thought were my friends as I grew up introverted all my life before I learned as time went on, that this is not what I wanted to be to others, or how I began perceiving "being loved and genuinely wanted", but you can only keep things bottled in for so long, before you feel the urge to speak your mind, and so when I did, I guess it was clear, that people like me better when I'm reserved. However, I didn't like that compromise, so I became more outward, and blunt, and now I talk to fewer people, but at least I don't tolerate people trying to control me anymore, while bringing me little benefit on their part whatsoever.

The way I am now is also largely due to growing up in a very controlling family, where if I didn't do what others wanted, even if it wasn't justified or made any sense, and crossed that "thin line" so to speak, I would get very negative reactions and pay consequences that others did not have to deal with because of favoritism, or because I am the youngest, and they saw me as weak and malleable, or something. 

Now I am so outspoken, and literally have gotten to a point where if people have wronged me or treated me unjustifiably, I'd get angry to the point of cussing and breaking stuff, and feeling this awful anger come over me to make sure I make my point clear, not caring who I affect around me at that very moment. I'm still quite introverted, but now it feels more like a resentment towards others, even not wanting to look into anyone's faces anymore, and not wanting to make the effort to achieve any sort of companionship, not after the years of being disowned by family members, and like my whole child/teenhood of being complient to those who made me feel like I was walking on thin ice. Nobody's family should threaten to disown or give harsh reactions to their relatives for the dumbest reasons, like simply being an easy target for being the youngest, and the fake people who gave me a shoulder to lean on for 5 minutes before I was replaceable to them after they couldn't control me anymore, or because I no longer met their expectations of a "good enough" human being. I wish they were honest enough to say it to my face. lol. I think people owe a small amount of honesty to other people, because it goes a long way and settles things a lot easier than leading people on without clarity for a long period, like those you know since you were born to tell you have they really felt, instead of holding a lifelong grudge.


----------



## Punji (Oct 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've been going through a time recently, College has been rough, im falling behind and anxious about everything, talking to people, failing, ending up a misery to my parents, family, the world. Relationships, keeping them up, trying to navigate the world is hard. At one point I thought it was too much for me. I was going to end my life.  I felt so worthless and just unworthy of being here on this earth, given the things i've been given. For many of you this thought would be unthinkable for me, I seem so happy all the time. I dont say that to bring y'all down but... life is hard for every single one of us, even those who have it set have problems. At every single person you come across from now on reading this, dont see them for their faults, for their mistakes or the problems they cause you. Look at them for what they can be, who they have become from where they started. Look at people and see a lovely unique person who has room to grow. Has a family, friends, people who care about them. Surround yourself with people, people you can look at and be proud of knowing, be proud of calling your friends, your spouse, your children. The people in this world are all suffering, its up to use to ease that suffering in whatever way we can.
> 
> Be kind, show this cold, cold world we have so much warmth to give.
> 
> ...


College is a stressful time full of work and strain. Any failures or difficulties are not indicative of your worth or value as a person. Stress and difficulty today does not mean you've failed or that your life can't or won't be good. It's an uphill climb but you can handle this Santo!

We've got your back buddy, we're all rootin' for ya'!



ssaannttoo said:


> You're an amazing dude Kimber. Im glad I've had the honor of meeting somebody *almost* as gay as me *Hugs ya tightly*


You're right about one thing, Kimber is an amazing fox. But like Hell is anyone gayer than he is. 






Love ya' my dear sweet foxy! <3 <3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I honestly feel like a lot of friendships in the past were based off of control. If people couldn't control me or "keep me in check" in any way they wanted to after I showed them a long period of reticence, whether it's because of my beliefs, personality/attitude, or not being a yesman to them 24/7, they started to distance themselves and make it vague at first yet quite clear of how they've felt. I also felt this need to act a certain way by restraining myself just so I wouldn't lose who I thought were my friends as I grew up introverted all my life before I learned as time went on, that this is not what I wanted to be to others, or how I began perceiving "being loved and genuinely wanted", but you can only keep things bottled in for so long, before you feel the urge to speak your mind, and so when I did, I guess it was clear, that people like me better when I'm reserved. However, I didn't like that compromise, so I became more outward, and blunt, and now I talk to fewer people, but at least I don't tolerate people trying to control me anymore, while bringing me little benefit on their part whatsoever.
> 
> The way I am now is also largely due to growing up in a very controlling family, where if I didn't do what others wanted, even if it wasn't justified or made any sense, and crossed that "thin line" so to speak, I would get very negative reactions and pay consequences that others did not have to deal with because of favoritism, or because I am the youngest, and they saw me as weak and malleable, or something.
> 
> Now I am so outspoken, and literally have gotten to a point where if people have wronged me or treated me unjustifiably, I'd get angry to the point of cussing and breaking stuff, and feeling this awful anger come over me to make sure I make my point clear, not caring who I affect around me at that very moment. I'm still quite introverted, but now it feels more like a resentment towards others, even not wanting to look into anyone's faces anymore, and not wanting to make the effort to achieve any sort of companionship, not after the years of being disowned by family members, and like my whole child/teenhood of being complient to those who made me feel like I was walking on thin ice. Nobody's family should threaten to disown or give harsh reactions to their relatives for the dumbest reasons, like simply being an easy target for being the youngest, and the fake people who gave me a shoulder to lean on for 5 minutes before I was replaceable to them after they couldn't control me anymore, or because I no longer met their expectations of a "good enough" human being. I wish they were honest enough to say it to my face. lol. I think people owe a small amount of honesty to other people, because it goes a long way and settles things a lot easier than leading people on without clarity for a long period, like those you know since you were born to tell you have they really felt, instead of holding a lifelong grudge.


Story of my life.  I have maybe 5-6 really close friends and then friends of relationship, like work friends, hiking friends, workout friends.  It is a much easier and happier life for me now because I don't have to figure out the introvert to extrovert equation and know the people I am with like me for who I am, not just what I bring to the table.



quoting_mungo said:


> @TyraWadman @Mambi @Minerva_Minx Thank you <3
> I was still a bit freaked out when I woke up in the morning, but it's the kind of thing that'll pass. I think the exact nature of the bad parts of the dreams just... interacted a bit badly with past trauma, and made everything worse. Still think the dream-generating parts of my brain can go fuck themselves, tho, because NOPE.





Punji said:


> You're right about one thing, Kimber is an amazing fox. But like Hell is anyone gayer than he is.


So, the solution, courtesy of @KimberVaile, is girl bonding in a nigntmare!

 Let's  do this.  Leeroy Jenkins!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I honestly feel like a lot of friendships in the past were based off of control. If people couldn't control me or "keep me in check" in any way they wanted to after I showed them a long period of reticence, whether it's because of my beliefs, personality/attitude, or not being a yesman to them 24/7, they started to distance themselves and make it vague at first yet quite clear of how they've felt. I also felt this need to act a certain way by restraining myself just so I wouldn't lose who I thought were my friends as I grew up introverted all my life before I learned as time went on, that this is not what I wanted to be to others, or how I began perceiving "being loved and genuinely wanted", but you can only keep things bottled in for so long, before you feel the urge to speak your mind, and so when I did, I guess it was clear, that people like me better when I'm reserved. However, I didn't like that compromise, so I became more outward, and blunt, and now I talk to fewer people, but at least I don't tolerate people trying to control me anymore, while bringing me little benefit on their part whatsoever.
> 
> The way I am now is also largely due to growing up in a very controlling family, where if I didn't do what others wanted, even if it wasn't justified or made any sense, and crossed that "thin line" so to speak, I would get very negative reactions and pay consequences that others did not have to deal with because of favoritism, or because I am the youngest, and they saw me as weak and malleable, or something.
> 
> Now I am so outspoken, and literally have gotten to a point where if people have wronged me or treated me unjustifiably, I'd get angry to the point of cussing and breaking stuff, and feeling this awful anger come over me to make sure I make my point clear, not caring who I affect around me at that very moment. I'm still quite introverted, but now it feels more like a resentment towards others, even not wanting to look into anyone's faces anymore, and not wanting to make the effort to achieve any sort of companionship, not after the years of being disowned by family members, and like my whole child/teenhood of being complient to those who made me feel like I was walking on thin ice. Nobody's family should threaten to disown or give harsh reactions to their relatives for the dumbest reasons, like simply being an easy target for being the youngest, and the fake people who gave me a shoulder to lean on for 5 minutes before I was replaceable to them after they couldn't control me anymore, or because I no longer met their expectations of a "good enough" human being. I wish they were honest enough to say it to my face. lol. I think people owe a small amount of honesty to other people, because it goes a long way and settles things a lot easier than leading people on without clarity for a long period, like those you know since you were born to tell you have they really felt, instead of holding a lifelong grudge.


*hugs ya tightly*

For anger management I recommend talking to a professional, as those kinds of emotions are hard to talk about. But I do understand that feeling of getting sorta walked on in friendships. Finding people you can be comfortable with, yet keep you in check. I know I say some stupid shit sometimes and they help me to realize it was stupid. but we can also respect our differences. Finding what works best for you is key!



Punji said:


> College is a stressful time full of work and strain. Any failures or difficulties are not indicative of your worth or value as a person. Stress and difficulty today does not mean you've failed or that your life can't or won't be good. It's an uphill climb but you can handle this Santo!
> 
> We've got your back buddy, we're all rootin' for ya'!


Thanks Punji <3



Punji said:


> You're right about one thing, Kimber is an amazing fox. But like Hell is anyone gayer than he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He do be looking pretty gay there.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 16, 2021)

....I take a bit of a risk going in this direction, but....

After a weird daydream, I decided to do a little research.

I just found out there are cacao farms in Hawaii, of all places.

And that people are growing quinoa in Colorado.

There's the fact that having them closer makes them less costly to transport, but that's not what restores my faith in humanity.  It's... other issues with their usual harvesting.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....I take a bit of a risk going in this direction, but....
> 
> After a weird daydream, I decided to do a little research.
> 
> ...


Medicinal anesthesia, blood pressure and other medicine,  pesticides,  or chocolate milk and Coco puffs?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 16, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Medicinal anesthesia, blood pressure and other medicine,  pesticides,  or chocolate milk and Coco puffs?


I was more thinking "stop stealing from the locals".  With quinoa at least that's the big _thing_ I'd been hearing regarding its usual harvesting.

(The daydream was along the lines of "what if I grew that stuff up here, using a greenhouse to combat the climate differential between the usual areas and mine, instead of getting it from very... problematic sources of labor?"  Which'd apply more to cocoa, because even if combating some of my health issues cuts cravings for them I still love chocolate bars.)

Pesticides THEORETICALLY could fall under this for either one due to differing regulations, but good luck getting most growers to actually obey laws and cut that out.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I was more thinking "stop stealing from the locals".  With quinoa at least that's the big _thing_ I'd been hearing regarding its usual harvesting.
> 
> (The daydream was along the lines of "what if I grew that stuff up here, using a greenhouse to combat the climate differential between the usual areas and mine, instead of getting it from very... problematic sources of labor?"  Which'd apply more to cocoa, because even if combating some of my health issues cuts cravings for them I still love chocolate bars.)
> 
> Pesticides THEORETICALLY could fall under this for either one due to differing regulations, but good luck getting most growers to actually obey laws and cut that out.



It is an interesting tnought.  Now I'm going to vent:

Why do I keep looking for new engineering thoughts in this fandom?  Now I'm going to work all day in redesigning a medicinal marijuana hydroponic greenhouse for coffee and saffron...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 16, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It is an interesting tnought.  Now I'm going to vent:
> 
> Why do I keep looking for new engineering thoughts in this fandom?  Now I'm going to work all day in redesigning a medicinal marijuana hydroponic greenhouse for coffee and saffron...


Find you a saffron dealer in Europe. I don't know what other European countries are like, to be fair, but here I can fairly reliably get a .5 gram satchel for 10 SEK (about maybe $1.25 US? IDK). Because saffron is marvelous and it's so ludicrously expensive in North America I can't even.
Venting: I'm so sick of not wanting to do anything. Not "I want to do nothing," which is fine, wanting to laze about sometimes is whatever. But there's like... no activity I have any desire to do, and half the time when I'm playing a game there's this annoying little side thought in the back of my head reminding me that it's not really what I want to be doing. Anhedonia sucks!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2021)

You can stay at our place and try to figure out why my wife hasn't left me.  We are on another road trip to find something to do in West Texas.  So far we've followed a milk truck for 20 miles, laughed at a super weird pumpkin display, stared at large swaths of nothing, and played the Aileana shut up game....


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 17, 2021)

Hard eggs, haaard eeeeggs
I misheard him sing and now I can't unhear it


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 17, 2021)

Love hate vent. 
Took dog for walk.
Dog wanted to explore toboggan trail.
So we do. 
All steep.
All sand.
Why sand? There are no beaches in this area. Just river! 
Dear god... 
"oh I'll just walk on the grassy bits. This is gonna be tough but at least I'll have traction the--" 
ALSO SAND
EVERYTHING IS SAND
EVERYTHING IS SLIDING
SAND IN SHOES
SAND IN SOCKS
I STOP TO TAKE TWO BREAKS, NEAR THE TOP OF EACH HILL
We make it to the top and dog tries to play it cool, and try to steer me on a longer walk, like he didn't just flop over and take a break every 3-4 steps.


----------



## Filter (Oct 17, 2021)

Know-it-alls

*grrrrr*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Love hate vent.
> Took dog for walk.
> Dog wanted to explore toboggan trail.
> So we do.
> ...


Riverbed areas are going to be full of and surrounded by silty alluvial deposits.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2021)

F-ing goatheads!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)

Liquid stitches came out partially in last shower, so now I get to walk around with a fucking bandaid on my left eyebrow.  Also confirmed down 10 kilos since last weigh in and nothing fucking fits right anymore.

E: lmao @ PGI walking back their idiot GM's banning of the word "trans" but not fucking removing said idiot GM from GM duty.  Fucking shitheels.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 18, 2021)

Night crew fucked around and left me an unholy mess in chute room.  Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 18, 2021)

Getting so sick of my body’s half-assed ability to regulate temperature. Whether I feel hot or cold seems to have very little to do with ambient temperature, and apparently this morning when boyfriend slipped into bed with me for a cuddle, he says I got way warmer when I fell asleep. Right now I’m freezing even though the room isn’t ready all that chilly. And cat doesn’t want to be used as a hot water bottle.


----------



## Punji (Oct 18, 2021)

Work is so boring. There is nothing to do, just spent the last hour and a half on whatever work I could scrape up and fighting with my piece of shit email. Restarted it, or perhaps more accurately relaunched it after it crashed, literally a dozen times already today.

Today is horribly painfully slow and tomorrow will probably be horribly painfully busy. Why did I get out of bed for this today?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 18, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Getting so sick of my body’s half-assed ability to regulate temperature. Whether I feel hot or cold seems to have very little to do with ambient temperature, and apparently this morning when boyfriend slipped into bed with me for a cuddle, he says I got way warmer when I fell asleep. Right now I’m freezing even though the room isn’t ready all that chilly. And cat doesn’t want to be used as a hot water bottle.


Potassium? menopause?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 18, 2021)

Co-worker had her husband apply to work here. He is a mouth breather. He has been here for a few weeks now and doesn't prioritize the cashier for breaks no matter how many times I have reminded him. He clocked out and left me on cash for an extra hour. Either he's stupid for taking it when his wife was still working, or he was a big brain for dodging her. 

Either way I hate him because now I'm stuck listening to her eat and blare that same Filipino YouTube channel that throws in weird sound effects where it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 18, 2021)

>Do 4 hours of overtime on Friday
>Feel fine all day
>Come home
>Finally be able to sit for an extended period and relax
>JesusfuckingChristonapogostick.gif
>Body have been aching all day so I've been taking things slowly and calmly
>smh

I don't mind doing overtime and am all in favour of it part being free dinner of your choosing from the restaurant picked, but doing overtime when you kinda don't have the energy for it?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 18, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> >Do 4 hours of overtime on Friday
> >Feel fine all day
> >Come home
> >Finally be able to sit for an extended period and relax
> ...


Did you die?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Did you die?


Yup. Got better tho.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 18, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> F-ing goatheads!


Fukkin "A" right! Oddly, I haven't been stung by goat heads since I moved to the Midwest. Mebbe they not prevalent here in Central Indiana? Anyway, when we moved, I had to take all four bicycles and put new tubes and tires on them to rid them of persistent flats for no reason.
Fukkin' goat heads. Obviously my God has a sick sense of humor.

And, Micro-fukkin-$oft and their Window$ 11. Redmond et al wants us to be safe on the Intarwebs, so no, you may not put it on your older system that runs Win 10 just fine. We will still give you security updates, though. Yeah, right. Linux, here I come.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Potassium? menopause?


Potassium, technically possible though not likely (I love me my spuds ), menopause, not so much. Pretty sure part of it is side effects of my antidepressants, and part of it is possibly circulatory bullshit. It’s a faff because they’re not problems I can really get doctors to take seriously. Some parts are pretty shrug-and-deal-able, some parts I really want a better solution for.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 18, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Fukkin "A" right! Oddly, I haven't been stung by goat heads since I moved to the Midwest. Mebbe they not prevalent here in Central Indiana? Anyway, when we moved, I had to take all four bicycles and put new tubes and tires on them to rid them of persistent flats for no reason.
> Fukkin' goat heads. Obviously my God has a sick sense of humor.
> 
> And, Micro-fukkin-$oft and their Window$ 11. Redmond et al wants us to be safe on the Intarwebs, so no, you may not put it on your older system that runs Win 10 just fine. We will still give you security updates, though. Yeah, right. Linux, here I come.


Yeah I don't miss those fuckers, or the star thistles either.
If/when you go Linux, I recommend something Debian, Arch is kinda arcane but I'm also badly out of practice.  YMMV.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 18, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Yeah I don't miss those fuckers, or the star thistles either.
> If/when you go Linux, I recommend something Debian, Arch is kinda arcane but I'm also badly out of practice.  YMMV.


Agreed, arch is very arcane. I usually have good luck installing MintLinux on older, less than ten year old laptops. Just haven't done one for myself. Pretty sure Mint is still Debian based. My backup laptop, a recent Dell 15R runs Mint but it was done for me as a birthday present by my younger daughter. It just doesn't have the horsepower or screen real estate of my current Dell 17R N7110. She bought the 15R with no OS, so it was a crapshoot that turned out just fine.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Co-worker had her husband apply to work here. He is a mouth breather. He has been here for a few weeks now and doesn't prioritize the cashier for breaks no matter how many times I have reminded him. He clocked out and left me on cash for an extra hour. Either he's stupid for taking it when his wife was still working, or he was a big brain for dodging her.
> 
> Either way I hate him because now I'm stuck listening to her eat and blare that same Filipino YouTube channel that throws in weird sound effects where it doesn't make sense.


I know that channel well....

My day is this:
Hi, this is Aileana from Engineering.  I'm running x diagbostuc/test and need you to confirm for me how your system connects into the network: switch, wireless, or cable.
Person on other end: Hold on a sec, need to call someone to ask.
My phone rings and it's dip stick rining me back to ask me the question I just asked...
Bonus, they ask why I can't come to their desk 400mi away and see for myself.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 19, 2021)

Anxiety is unbearable. Why does this shit gotta happen to me.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 19, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Anxiety is unbearable. Why does this shit gotta happen to me.


I feel ya, I used to have super serious anxiety issues and I still do sometimes sadly.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 19, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> I feel ya, I used to have super serious anxiety issues and I still do sometimes sadly.


Not being able to say "I can just leave my house without worrying about how my body feels, or my surroundings, talking to others without fumbling over my words, etc", no access to good healthcare, shitty doctors for over 5 years, can't have one night of restful sleep, trouble swallowing, eating, cannot exercise without feeling like passing out afterwards for several days/weeks, constant screaming and yelling every day from people I live with, extreme OCD where I need to wash things so routinely and other shit like that, panic attacks randomly striking, constant bad news and worry, etc. It's like being bombarded with horrible sensations 24/7. I just want one day of reassurance, peace, closure, and comfort.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 19, 2021)

*sigh* I've been trying to get myself back into VR stuff proper, as I had to be on hiatus due to very low energy...

But at some point tonight, likely when I opened VRChat, my Oculus program reopened itself.  I use an Index now and have an old Rift S I've been meaning to sell off (won't be shipping it farther than 50 miles, sorry), so the Oculus program is irrelevant.

I'd been meaning to delete that thing, uninstall all its software, and delete my account.  It's not like I lose any games besides Robo Recall - I've got Steam versions of basically everything else.

I will have nothing more to do with Oculus, period, end of story.  I don't care how many exclusives they make, I'm DONE with them.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 19, 2021)

What happened, please? For the clueless.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 19, 2021)

Shyy said:


> What happened, please? For the clueless.


Me?  My gripe with Oculus was mainly due to the fact that back when I used to use the Rift S, it had an annoying tendency to force itself open right after I closed it, basically trying to demand I be in VR.  From what I could tell of the cause of that issue, it treated ANY movement of the set as a desire to do VR stuff - which was NOT the case.  I've had to close the program 3-4 times sometimes to get it to stick.

Plus, the Rift S's cushioning was quite prone to wearing out - to the point where it's now held together with duct tape.  Contrast the Valve Index which has QUITE a bit more durability.

Rift S's tracking was.... okay, it only had forward-facing cameras, so I could use it without base stations, BUT it severely limited some of the headset's capability to track anything but in front of me and most definitely kept me off of some games.  You get what you pay for in a situation like this.

Rift S uses a single grip button, rather than the grip sensor the Valve Index uses.  I have to use gloves with the Index to limit myself because of the way I grip, but I can ultimately do more with it than the Rift S.

Really, Rift S was my entry-level into VR and Index is where I am now.

After I stopped using the Rift S, I boxed it up.  Thing is, I had indeed been meaning to delete Oculus's software off my computer for a while now, because of their merger with Facebook.  I would eventually have been compelled to have a Facebook account again and I swore off that part of social media AGES ago.

And when I stopped using the Rift S, I THOUGHT I had dealt with the auto-open issue because now ALL my VR gaming was done through Steam.  Apparently, tonight that wasn't the case.  So I did what I meant to do a long time ago and removed as many traces of Oculus as I could.  Software deleted, and as I have no intention of going back the account's gone too.  Robo Recall is indeed the only exclusive game I lost out on.

I may have family put the Rift S up on Craigslist for cheap.  I'm waiting until next month, however, as I want to be absolutely sure my Oculus account is deleted - which takes 30 days to fully solidify.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 19, 2021)

Yikes. *shakes head* what a.mess.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 20, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Anxiety is unbearable. Why does this shit gotta happen to me.


*hugs you tightly*

I understand that feeling. Something I found helps is taking some time every day at a certain time and just do something to help you relax.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2021)

I wonder who have the record of most posts in this thread..


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I wonder who have the record of most posts in this thread..


Tyra


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *hugs you tightly*
> 
> I understand that feeling. Something I found helps is taking some time every day at a certain time and just do something to help you relax.


*hugs back and squeezes hard*


I try to listen to binaural beats type music and stuff, but by the time I'm trying to get to sleep, it just sounds like irritating noise, like a catchy song being played over in my head, and doesn't relax me. I feel like you gotta have a certain mindset for certain things to help, even with medication to fully take effect. Sometimes being stuck with a negative and chaotic sort of perception or focused on a feeling at a specific moment causes nothing to really help. The issue is, it's hard to beat the subconscious that's holding these feelings in place, as if these feelings are kind of automatic on a conscious level, even though the manual switch is still there, just very hard to find and engage. I've had moments where my mind would be in complete chaos, unable to feel comfortable, and then something came over me just like a flick of a switch, and had this sudden relief, but it's getting harder and harder as time goes on for that switch to work. The CBT and meditation type tools I've been given when I was seeing therapists feel like a chore, and impossible to do with how bad this anxiety has gotten, and I keep forgetting, like my attention span, the chaos throughout my mind and body, and other interests that occupy my mind doesn't leave space or the ability to try and succeed in doing them. 


Anxiety and panic disorder really is a debilitating thing to have, it's not just "being a little nervous", it's basically what people imagine hell to be on earth, because that's the essence of it, the feelings it brings mentally and physically. If anyone ever has even a hint of anxiety, just try to get the best help you can, now!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 20, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> *hugs back and squeezes hard*
> 
> 
> I try to listen to binaural beats type music and stuff, but by the time I'm trying to get to sleep, it just sounds like irritating noise, like a catchy song being played over in my head, and doesn't relax me. I feel like you gotta have a certain mindset for certain things to help, even with medication to fully take effect. Sometimes being stuck with a negative and chaotic sort of perception or focused on a feeling at a specific moment causes nothing to really help. The issue is, it's hard to beat the subconscious that's holding these feelings in place, as if these feelings are kind of automatic on a conscious level, even though the manual switch is still there, just very hard to find and engage. I've had moments where my mind would be in complete chaos, unable to feel comfortable, and then something came over me just like a flick of a switch, and had this sudden relief, but it's getting harder and harder as time goes on for that switch to work. The CBT and meditation type tools I've been given when I was seeing therapists feel like a chore, and impossible to do with how bad this anxiety has gotten, and I keep forgetting, like my attention span, the chaos throughout my mind and body, and other interests that occupy my mind doesn't leave space or the ability to try and succeed in doing them.
> ...


*hugs ya tightly*

Having a positive mindset can be a hard thing to work towards. but if you stop and thing "How can this get worse" Think about what happened good? Be like "I had a crappy day at work." BUT "I talked with my friends on FAF" And doing that will help train you over time to become more positive. I know itshard, I fail sometimes, but thats it, SOMETIMES. We can work on this together <3

Also, sleeping music, I like something that doesnt repeat often. Enya is what I listen to.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Tyra


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 20, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> The CBT and meditation type tools I've been given when I was seeing therapists feel like a chore


I feel you, especially the CBT is _too logical_ for me. Doesn't address the illogical ways in which my feelings work. Luckily, I encountered a therapist who is using so called process-oriented therapy, as well as trance/guided meditation. A bit outlandish methods, true, but they deal with deeply-rooted problems on their own terms, instead of imposing the rational mind's logic. _It helped._


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 21, 2021)

I just can't win
Now I'm sick.
Head feels like it's gonna explode. Throat hurts like a bitch because I can only breathe through my mouth and snoring makes my throat ache more. Body feels weak/numb.
Can't sleep. Bathroom is something I see every 30 minutes. 

Looking for a brave soul to end my suffering. I say brave, because in the end, you may contract it too.  T_T


----------



## Mambi (Oct 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I just can't win
> Now I'm sick.
> Head feels like it's gonna explode. Throat hurts like a bitch because I can only breathe through my mouth and snoring makes my throat ache more. Body feels weak/numb.
> Can't sleep. Bathroom is something I see every 30 minutes.
> ...



I don't want what you have. Use gloves while posting! <_grin_> Seriously though, hope you get better soon.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I don't want what you have. Use gloves while posting! <_grin_> Seriously though, hope you get better soon.


It's too late! 
I'm sorry everyone, I forgot the gloves!!!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 21, 2021)

This fucking bus driver is dangerously close to finding my last nerve.  He is always late, he is always rude, and I do not need this bullshit right now.  I am standing out in the cold rain waiting for him to do his job so I can get to mine and I am done with turning the other cheek.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)

Yea, I'd be pretty PO'd about that, myself. *hands waffle ball bat* takes longer, doesn't hurt as much, but, still hurts....


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 21, 2021)

Stepped on a piece of glass after a run. The fact that I stepped on glass isn't what irritates me the most though, it's that even after thoroughly cleaning the source of the glass, there's still some piece of shit glass lingering months after the clean up. Fun.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 21, 2021)

I swear some of these people are trying to bait a beating today.

An empty PowerAde bottle is NOT A SUITABLE CONTAINER FOR SHARPS YOU ABSOLUTE MORONS


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)

Well, beats leaving it lay on the f*cking bus seat...


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 21, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I swear some of these people are trying to bait a beating today.
> 
> An empty PowerAde bottle is NOT A SUITABLE CONTAINER FOR SHARPS YOU ABSOLUTE MORONS


*HWAT?!?!?!*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 21, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I swear some of these people are trying to bait a beating today.
> 
> An empty PowerAde bottle is NOT A SUITABLE CONTAINER FOR SHARPS YOU ABSOLUTE MORONS


I'd say that's not main problem if sharps are what I think they are.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 21, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'd say that's not main problem if sharps are what I think they are.


Maybe... maybe they're all just diabetic? :')


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Maybe... maybe they're all just diabetic? :')


I hope so, but I've heard that one before too. (Also, it less awkward I'm not the only who made that connection, lol.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 21, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I hope so, but I've heard that one before too. (Also, it less awkward I'm not the only who made that connection, lol.)


Ontario had needle bins posted on almost every block, and you had to ask to be buzzed in to use public bathrooms, even in places like Mc Donalds. I learned a lot. <X'D


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)

FAAARKING *loathe* horse junkies.... and, we will leave it at that...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Ontario had needle bins posted on almost every block, and you had to ask to be buzzed in to use public bathrooms, even in places like Mc Donalds. I learned a lot. <X'D


Ontario is good because we never bothered with needle bins in my neighborhood back in the day and most businesses won't let you use bathroom unless you buy something first.

Things have changed somewhat, though, now.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I just can't win
> Now I'm sick.
> Head feels like it's gonna explode. Throat hurts like a bitch because I can only breathe through my mouth and snoring makes my throat ache more. Body feels weak/numb.
> Can't sleep. Bathroom is something I see every 30 minutes.
> ...


I'll have some of what you're having.  please share as I hear shared suffering is therapeutic.  Im having a bad week.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 21, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'll have some of what you're having.  please share as I hear shared suffering is therapeutic.  Im having a bad week.


*coughs on you*
Is that how like it?
Here.
Have some of my berry Ricolas.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *coughs on you*
> Is that how like it?
> Here.
> Have some of my berry Ricolas.


Yay!  totally takes mind of radiation poisoning


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 22, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I swear some of these people are trying to bait a beating today.
> 
> An empty PowerAde bottle is NOT A SUITABLE CONTAINER FOR SHARPS YOU ABSOLUTE MORONS


I find them in my yard that runs along side the road/alley/??? beside my house. I'm just about in the middle from a half-way house and the Christian outreach center downtown. They walk by in the morning and the evening going to and from the center for food so they ditch their paraphernalia and food garbage in my yard and the alley/road/??? Also, we buy those EXPENSIVE red sharps containers for my testing and Humilog/Tujeo pen needles. When we finally fill one up, all the agencies in town really don't want to accept them like they should. Everyone just says "My receptacles are all full. Come back next month" Until I shame them in the letters to the editor section of the newspaper.

That's another thing; That "paved passageway for vehicles" beside my house is considered a named city road, unless that one bad pothole opens back up, then it's an alley, low on the list for repair. I go to the city counsel meeting and complain, then it's a road again. Can't get a speed bump or two in place because it becomes an alley again. By the way, there is sixteen feet of space between my house and the church next door and the road is only fourteen feet wide, basically one way at a time. This "Roadway" is only one-half block long so people jam down it, then when they get to the street on the other end, they just shoot across without slowing down. Been some very scary near misses and last year, there was a multiple fatality accident on the street behind us from a speeding car that flew by our house at more than fifty miles per hour.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 22, 2021)

Had a dream where I was getting up and ready for work. I had a nice, hot shower and didn't feel terrible at all. 

And then I woke up. -n-


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2021)

Day 1 convalescence.  I got cooked by people pencil whipping forms on non ionizing radiation levels.  Good news, recovery is going to help because it still this side of good.  Bad news, I will not look like my fursona or improve my looks in any way.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 22, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Day 1 convalescence.  I got cooked by people pencil whipping forms on non ionizing radiation levels.  Good news, recovery is going to help because it still this side of good.  Bad news, I will not look like my fursona or improve my looks in any way.


I thought you were making a fallout reference earlier but I'm glad you are doing okay! 

How did you get exposed to radiation?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 22, 2021)

So bored. 

Body is weak and I can't feel anything. 
I know I'm overheating wearing a sweater in this store but as soon as I expose my arms I feel cold. 

I wish mobile ignore/block worked like it did on PC.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 22, 2021)

I need to stop being so generous with my time. I took on too much over the past week and now I'm gonna spend the next week recovering. Before I know it, all of my time will be taken up when I need to start packing.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 22, 2021)

I managed to touch one of the things in the oven that the wire rack can sit on, putting a batch of scones in. It’s not a big burn, but it hecking hurt! Probably should have held my finger in cold water longer.

At least dinner was really nice?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I thought you were making a fallout reference earlier but I'm glad you are doing okay!
> 
> How did you get exposed to radiation?


My job is electronic engineering and specialize in wireless.  I visited a site where a bone head kept crap records of equipment and how much power they were putting out.  I got cooked by satellite, cellular phone, and air control systems all transmitting at the same site.  

Lucky me, I was there with medics doing a health survey at the same time.

Unfortunately, they were right beside me.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 22, 2021)

like physically "cooked" meaning burned, or something else?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

So far this job has been hectic but not "fuck this" tier.

The person I am training under today is apparently making up for every other trainer being at least tolerable.  Turbobitch.  I have no idea what her problem is but god DAMN.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I need to stop being so generous with my time. I took on too much over the past week and now I'm gonna spend the next week recovering. Before I know it, all of my time will be taken up when I need to start packing.


Depending on who's demanding your time, it might be wise to just focus on the important stuff you need to do for yourself first, then help out if you have the time later. I feel that way sometimes, especially now that a lot of my friends are somewhat out of lockdown hibernation and looking to hang out. It's hard to say no, but I need time to myself.

Sometimes you've got to just do you.



Minerva_Minx said:


> My job is electronic engineering and specialize in wireless.  I visited a site where a bone head kept crap records of equipment and how much power they were putting out.  I got cooked by satellite, cellular phone, and air control systems all transmitting at the same site.
> 
> Lucky me, I was there with medics doing a health survey at the same time.
> 
> Unfortunately, they were right beside me.


I'm hoping you're doing aright and there are no long-term effects.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 22, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Depending on who's demanding your time, it might be wise to just focus on the important stuff you need to do for yourself first, then help out if you have the time later. I feel that way sometimes, especially now that a lot of my friends are somewhat out of lockdown hibernation and looking to hang out. It's hard to say no, but I need time to myself.
> 
> Sometimes you've got to just do you.


It's basically the things I already told you about.
I just realized how much time and energy it sucked from my soul, and how there seems to be a domino effect going on.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> It's basically the things I already told you about.
> I just realized how much time and energy it sucked from my soul, and how there seems to be a domino effect going on.


It may help to let them know that you've got to get your affairs in order for the move and ask them to be understanding.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> like physically "cooked" meaning burned, or something else?


Yep, lather this girl in bbq sauce and stick a fork in her cooked.  Super nauseous, headaches, body pains.  Too bad it wasn't the give you kick ass superpowers radiation and super happy it wasn't the knock, kock, who's there, cancer version.  



Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm hoping you're doing aright and there are no long-term effects.


Nice thing about this radiation is rest and leaving area fixes most things.  
I give my medics 5G.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 22, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Yep, lather this girl in bbq sauce and stick a fork in her cooked.  Super nauseous, headaches, body pains.  Too bad it wasn't the give you kick ass superpowers radiation and super happy it wasn't the knock, kock, who's there, cancer version.
> 
> 
> Nice thing about this radiation is rest and leaving area fixes most things.
> I give my medics 5G.


stares at wifi router with worry

also avoids angering the dedenne


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 22, 2021)

My cat was being kinda.... meh. And it was really bothering me, so I took him to the emergency vet.

Whelp, turns out he has kidney problems. He's only 3 (almost 4). He's still a BABY to me. I thought we'd have him for many years, and now, who knows? Maybe a year, maybe 5, maybe more. Doctor thought because he looked good and was eating regularly, he was just born with shitty kidneys. Still waiting to hear back on how bad it is and what we'll have to do for him.

He's our _son_. After all this pandemic has done to me and ruined for me, I can't lose him, too.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

I lost a cat a long time ago to kidney failure, though in his case he got poisoned by licking something he shouldn't have

Apparently cats having kidney issues is not super uncommon, though - wonder if there's some kind of common dietary issue or something


----------



## ben909 (Oct 22, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I lost a cat a long time ago to kidney failure, though in his case he got poisoned by licking something he shouldn't have
> 
> Apparently cats having kidney issues is not super uncommon, though - wonder if there's some kind of common dietary issue or something


"vegan food"?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 22, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I lost a cat a long time ago to kidney failure, though in his case he got poisoned by licking something he shouldn't have
> 
> Apparently cats having kidney issues is not super uncommon, though - wonder if there's some kind of common dietary issue or something


Most cat foods under 40$ seem to be shit food. I did all kinds of research when I used to have them a few years ago. Though I'm sure there are huge differences between here and the states.

Some people only feed cats dry food. Some people only feed cats wet food soaked in preservatives. Some people give them too many treats. 

Then of course, people also like to lie about pre-existing health problems and leave naive and inexperienced owners with the bill.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 22, 2021)

... may need to deploy a


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> "vegan food"?


I don't think it's that.  A while ago I was told that certain food preservatives (like ethoxyquin) were bad news, but have no idea if that is linked to this issue


----------



## Attaman (Oct 22, 2021)

In general, you _really_ want to look out for common Cat and Dog foods. Many of them simply _do not work _for a healthy pet, either needing supplements to provide the remainder of the nutrition or even containing actively harmful components in the short or long term. I'd have to Google it up (and it'd only relate to major US brands anyways), so I recommend others do so instead, but... seriously: There's a number of major brands that advertise themselves as "Vet recommended" which quite literally are _not_ adequate on their own _and_ can cause long-term complications due to either deficiencies and / or filler put in them that leads to health complications.


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 22, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I don't think it's that.  A while ago I was told that certain food preservatives (like ethoxyquin) were bad news, but have no idea if that is linked to this issue


Whelp, time to go through all my cat's food and hope that wasn't the case. I'd feel terrible but everything I'm seeing reads like some sort of weird conspiracy theory....?

Nah, I still feel terrible.

But seriously, he's always been a small cat, he's only 7 lbs but other than his kidneys the doc said he looked great. So I think he was just dealt a bad hand in life.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

Attaman said:


> In general, you _really_ want to look out for common Cat and Dog foods. Many of them simply _do not work _for a healthy pet, either needing supplements to provide the remainder of the nutrition or even containing actively harmful components in the short or long term. I'd have to Google it up (and it'd only relate to major US brands anyways), so I recommend others do so instead, but... seriously: There's a number of major brands that advertise themselves as "Vet recommended" which quite literally are _not_ adequate on their own _and_ can cause long-term complications due to either deficiencies and / or filler put in them that leads to health complications.


Hill's Science Diet (I think that's the name) is an utter waste of money and will not do your cat any favors

Also, do not feed your cat just dry food, especially if they're a tom or neutered tom



MattsyKun said:


> Whelp, time to go through all my cat's food and hope that wasn't the case. I'd feel terrible but everything I'm seeing reads like some sort of weird conspiracy theory....?
> 
> Nah, I still feel terrible.
> 
> But seriously, he's always been a small cat, he's only 7 lbs but other than his kidneys the doc said he looked great. So I think he was just dealt a bad hand in life.


Entirely possible, really

Just remember: cats are obligate carnivores, they're not like dogs who can actually benefit from a bit of variety in their diet


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> stares at wifi router with worry


Your wifi router is about .009 watts per square meter, maybe. 
 Largest 5G router at 120 Watts has a sign saying don't touch.  Don't operate on it ehile turned on.  Public exposure maybe .025 to .5, depending.
2 watts per square meter and the site is tracked by the technician, medical personnel, and other local support agencies.  People are looking at ways to get under 2, _and this is still safe.  _
Sunlight is 6.8 watts per square meter, average.
10, I require special permission to be in the area.  Everything 2 watts has, but more aggressive.  FCC, EPA aware, CDC and WHO maximum for non-ionizing radiation even for trained people.
13, couple of days off and medical checkup.  Tell dumbass and their boss they should rethink their career and life choices.  inform them to better listen for the cries of millions of sperm crying out in pain and then being silenced.  Possible Darwin Award.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Your wifi router is about .009 watts per square meter, maybe.
> Largest 5G router at 120 Watts has a sign saying don't touch.  Don't operate on it ehile turned on.  Public exposure maybe .025 to .5, depending.
> 2 watts per square meter and the site is tracked by the technician, medical personnel, and other local support agencies.  People are looking at ways to get under 2, _and this is still safe.  _
> Sunlight is 6.8 watts per square meter, average.
> ...


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 23, 2021)

When most people are sick, they tend to be more irritable. I can also be like that. But for whatever reason, it took the depression route. I just keep thinking about shitty scenarios and there are no breaks. 

Pretty sure mom heard me sobbing all night and surprised me with hot fudge sundae.

Not my asshole is crying and no one is around to hold my hand or offer me meds. Double standards like these is what's wrong with society these days...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 23, 2021)

MattsyKun said:


> My cat was being kinda.... meh. And it was really bothering me, so I took him to the emergency vet.
> 
> Whelp, turns out he has kidney problems. He's only 3 (almost 4). He's still a BABY to me. I thought we'd have him for many years, and now, who knows? Maybe a year, maybe 5, maybe more. Doctor thought because he looked good and was eating regularly, he was just born with shitty kidneys. Still waiting to hear back on how bad it is and what we'll have to do for him.
> 
> He's our _son_. After all this pandemic has done to me and ruined for me, I can't lose him, too.


Oh, no, that’s awful! I got bad kidney news for my kitties earlier this year (on my birthday; brilliant timing, innit?), and I now have to give them renal diet food, which I hate. Because Royal Canin is garbage food, and it’s not like Hill’s prescription diet is significantly better. Mine are 11 (calcification) and 15 (kidney damage), though, so it’s got to be that much worse for you with your little one.

Kidney failure is like… everything you thought you knew about cat diet upside-down time. Because you’re going from avoiding carbs as a calorie source to wanting to limit their protein (which by necessity means more carbs). Best you can do for them aside from the necessary diet changes is make sure they drink a lot of water; a pet drinking fountain that gives them running water can help with that.

More generally about cat food, an artist I follow on Twitter tipped me off about http://catfooddb.com/ which is a brilliant resource. Before I got the bad news I’d actually used their formula to run numbers on dry cat foods available here (my ragdoll doesn’t trust most wet foods enough to eat a full serving of them) and was starting on weaning them onto a slightly better, significantly cheaper (not imported) food.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 23, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Your wifi router is about .009 watts per square meter, maybe.
> Largest 5G router at 120 Watts has a sign saying don't touch.  Don't operate on it ehile turned on.  Public exposure maybe .025 to .5, depending.
> 2 watts per square meter and the site is tracked by the technician, medical personnel, and other local support agencies.  People are looking at ways to get under 2, _and this is still safe.  _
> Sunlight is 6.8 watts per square meter, average.
> ...


so does this mean you have a death ray?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 23, 2021)

ben909 said:


> so does this mean you have a death ray?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 23, 2021)

Get up and go outside for a smoke and fuck it's cold out

Have a jacket on and still shivering so hard it's difficult to light up


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 23, 2021)

All relatives and inlaws are the fucking same. They all gossip, spread rumors, and are bad influences to close ones.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 23, 2021)

Trying to get a good mask seal on my fOOking CPAP machine last night. Total fail. Leaking so bad it was making those leaking sounds, keeping me awake. Will probably need to order a new elastic headgear. They really don't last long and I'm surprised they don't just give you a spare when you get replacement mask cups. Otherwise, you have to wait six months for a replacement. Yay me.

By the way, one in fifteen people have obstructive sleep apnea and don't know it. that's eighteen million people (USA) and approximately eighty percent are undiagnosed.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2021)

I order from Amazon here.  Sometimes Walgreens or CVS here has them.  Not too expensive and easier than filling out my insurance form.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes upstairs neighbors past midnight is a PERFECT TIME to have a lovers' quarrel


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 24, 2021)

The coughing fits begins...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2021)

Nightmares.  When they get bad, do they ever get terrible.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Nightmares.  When they get bad, do they ever get terrible.


Are they to the tier of night terrors yet


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Are they to the tier of night terrors yet


PTSD.  I don't go into anything more specific than superficial except extremely close friends or psychologist.  I think this is from frustration and anger at the current situation as I am not good at strong emotions. I will likely wait for my wife and spend the afternoon at a park and/or looking at art.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> PTSD.  I don't go into anything more specific than superficial except extremely close friends or psychologist.  I think this is from frustration and anger at the current situation as I am not good at strong emotions. I will likely wait for my wife and spend the afternoon at a park and/or looking at art.


Understandable

Used to have dents in one of my apartment walls next to my bed because of night terrors, actually made me afraid to share a bed with my now-ex, then-partner


----------



## InfinityZ (Oct 24, 2021)

Storytime. I very rarely come on here, but I've had enough with someone recently. I didn't want to post this as a thread because it's just a vent, and I don't know if this was okay to post or not because I could be exposing someone with this, so I'm gonna post it on here instead:

Have you guys ever met someone who you thought were friends with them and tried to support them with everything you could, but then turned into a total selfish double-faced asshole who treated you like a piece of trash when they got something/someone better to rely on than you and then left you? 

I met an artist about a year ago and tried to befriend with him _(He has an account on FA too)_. I noticed he was an introvert with some boundaries, so I didn't try to get that close with him because he was so hard to get close to af. However, I really liked his art a lot and wanted to support him, one time he drew for me (he drew for me couples of time) and I posted on a Discord server, someone actually got interested and wanted me to tell him that he's interested to commission him. So I did that, and since then I kept advertising his art to my friends, in which at first he did appreciate that because I genuinely wanted to help him when he needed it. Some did got interested and commissioned him, few also got to know about his art through me. He even encouraged me to get back on drawing again and that he would follow my work too, and I did. I even drew what I think is the biggest piece of artwork for him as a gift.

_(It's important to note that I'm a very emotionally person who likes to rant about things all the time. I'd assume that he might've been annoyed of me because of that, which in progress, he unfollowed all of my posts including my art.)_

However, things started to change when he started to get close with some other professional artists, or probably even before that. He started to set his boundaries higher, and I wasn't even allowed to be myself around him. I get that he wants some personal space, but the way he reacted to things someone said _(including me)_ in his posts or the posts he shared from someone else _(even though those things never even meant any harm against him personal, or just simply expressing their opinion on things that aren't even directly about him with using even just one curse word)_ was as if he took it personally and replied back with long paragraphs of him trying to make them look like they're all wrong and stupid. Or I should just say he was being very passive-aggressive towards others who has different opinion than him and doesn't act like the way he wants to. Even some little puns or jokes about his characters _(which I thought weren't even too inappropiate)_, he couldn't even take it and had to scorn me everytime and then deleted everything I said. And it kept happening, and it kept getting worse when he finally got very close to those high-level artists and being completely obsessed with them to the point where I believe it must have made him feel very high above than other average artists like me, so it made him acted that way towards me.

Later I noticed too that since I came back at drawing again, whenever I posted my art, he never even cared to give some attention to it, not even in the drawing groups where he can still see it without having to go to my profile and see all my rants that he doesn't want to see. And then out of nowhere, he removed me from his friendlist entirely. That's when I feel completely betrayed and very mad, because if he's really genuine about me, why can't he accept me for who I am? Instead, he only cared about his art, how to improve his art, and positivity from others that he keeps him motivated all the time. And most importantly, he  completely ignored everything that I did for him up until that point. He can't even respect me for the things I did for him and for who I am, but he wants me to respect his goddamn sensitive egoism and his space. And the worst thing is, he keeps on talking to everyone else as if he's a smartass adult, keeping his lying facade of being a _"genuine person who cares about everybody else"_ while at the same time he did this to me and the other few, how ironic.

It's not like I'm asking to get anything back from him, but if only he didn't act like that towards me, i wouldn't feel this way at all. All I can see on him is a double-faced passive-aggressive and toxic-positive person who sucessfully made me feel so damn low and taken for granted while dancing happily around his _"friends"_ who he probably sees as just a tool to improve his art, the biggest liar in my entire life.


----------



## StarSn00tz (Oct 25, 2021)

[Possibly Long Vent Post]
Bad case of FOMO and a general feeling of loneliness.

I love to watch the documentaries that Ash Coyote uploads to YouTube, they feel so wholesome, and always remind me of why I'm happy to be in and feel like I fit into the community in my own way like anyone else (Disgusting "monsters" not included). They do seem to give me an emotional boost in the beginning, but the the longer I watch [regardless of if I take small breaks inbetween], I always feel like I'm missing out on where I really want to be, I've never been to a con before and while I expect some form of hectic-ness they seem overall fun because at the end of the day, you are surrounded primarily by people with a main mutual interest, being a furry. 

Never had a fursuit, want to learn to sew and eventually have a hand at doing my own craftsmanship if I learn to find the patience. Though, my occasionally motivated sketch hours seem to hold me over on that for now.

I don't really know many furs irl, the few I do, I rarely get to see or talk to, I don't have a friend group to be apart of, my entire friend group consists of only 1 furry and the rest nons. Just feels of out place because I can't talk about it much and hope they understand because even though they know I am one, they aren't.

I'm just kind of having a crisis that pops up a little too often ig..


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

InfinityZ said:


> Storytime. I very rarely come on here, but I've had enough with someone recently. I didn't want to post this as a thread because it's just a vent, and I don't know if this was okay to post or not because I could be exposing someone with this, so I'm gonna post it on here instead:
> 
> Have you guys ever met someone who you thought were friends with them and tried to support them with everything you could, but then turned into a total selfish double-faced asshole who treated you like a piece of trash when they got something/someone better to rely on than you and then left you?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear of that Infinity. It's sad, but it seems quite a few fandom artists seem to be like that. Bunch of porn artists essentially puffing themselves up for making porn for furries, just proves people will get an ego over the most ridiculous things. Not that I look down on people for making bank of porn, but christ almighty is that a silly thing to get a big head over. There's a reason I try to keep my interactions with more established artists as a strictly business affairs if I can help it. There's always a risk the person behind the profile is as you described. Granted, there are plenty nice established artists too. I can recognize that, but well, the old adage is true, that power tends to get to people's heads.

Even a microscopic amount of power at that. I've been stabbed in the back a few times before, so, I know how it feels, it's why I am a little more guarded than the average person/fur. The best I can tell you Infinity, is that you need to imagine yourself in the long term. Realize this event, as bad as it is. Is ultimately a small part of your entire life. In the grand scheme of things, this is literally going to be a small part of your life. Telling myself that didn't take the pain away from a friend turning away from me or god forbid the breakups, but it dulled it a little, and helped me move past it a little faster. There's nothing wrong with what you did Infinity, alot of us furries are sensitive souls. Last thing you should do is blame yourself for running into an asswipe.

Hopefully some of that might help you a little, Infinity.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 25, 2021)

StarSn00tz said:


> [Possibly Long Vent Post]
> Bad case of FOMO and a general feeling of loneliness.
> 
> I love to watch the documentaries that Ash Coyote uploads to YouTube, they feel so wholesome, and always remind me of why I'm happy to be in and feel like I fit into the community in my own way like anyone else (Disgusting "monsters" not included). They do seem to give me an emotional boost in the beginning, but the the longer I watch [regardless of if I take small breaks inbetween], I always feel like I'm missing out on where I really want to be, I've never been to a con before and while I expect some form of hectic-ness they seem overall fun because at the end of the day, you are surrounded primarily by people with a main mutual interest, being a furry.
> ...


I don't have a fursuit, either, or even a partial.  Most people don't, from what I've gathered.

The only con I've been to was Aquatifur in 2015 or 2016.  It was a fun con, but more about the swimming for me when I lived in Wisconsin.  Now I live in New Mexico and not a lot of furries around, but that could be because not a whole lot of people here.

Hate saying it, but the fandom has only recently started getting good press.  Most people hold a negative impression and they have never interacted with the community, just other people who are negative towards it.  So, not a lot of people out and out furry in public.

I wouldn't worry too much.  The forums and a few other sites are about as good as I can do, either.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 26, 2021)

I know physio is good for me but fuuuck my right shoulder blade has decided it doesn't like physio and will knot up practically the moment I step into my physio's office. And then after physio we go for groceries and now my back hates me blargh.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 26, 2021)

Did my post about that atrocious experiment done on puppies get deleted? it didn't contain any graphic photo or anything









						Fauci Funded Lab That Drugged Beagle Puppies, Locked Their Heads In Cages Where Sand Flies Ate Them Alive - Report
					

Some of the dogs had their vocal cords cut out so the scientists wouldn't hear their barks.




					nationalfile.com
				



I thought furries would be interested in awareness of such monstrosities, guess I was wrong


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 26, 2021)

The "New World" is a lie.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 26, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> The "New World" is a lie.


the cake is, too.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Did my post about that atrocious experiment done on puppies get deleted? it didn't contain any graphic photo or anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it was likely that it is hyper-partisan and it's fact checking is by QAnon.  Not really, but that's their level of factual reliability.

Reuters -National File
Media Bias - National File

They are purely a misinformation news site with the sole purpose of spreading misinformation and alarmist propaganda.  They use just enough truth or hooks to seem legit, but nope, all hoaxes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2021)

I checked the site rules; when you see coronavirus or anti-vaccination websites being shared, Fur Affinity will remove this content if you report it. 


2.8 Do not promote ideologies harmful to public safety.
Examples include: Covid misinformation, anti-vaccination, QAnon.








						Code of Conduct -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 26, 2021)

Honestly....

My other damed phone doesn't opens up discord anymore for any fucking reason ....
And when I tried to open it and check inside the phone the Modafuking buttons fell down from their places and almost lost one of them

I'm feeling anger but calming down
And the damned neighbors with their awful music AAAAGHK~

My mood is best described with this video, as sugar sprinkles is also a ball of happiness but in a bad day as me.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

*hides*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

I keep wondering how I'm falling behind today, because I am moving around so fast I barely have time to use the restroom.  Punched out for lunch 15 min late, just got completely lost in the assignments that kept popping up.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I keep wondering how I'm falling behind today, because I am moving around so fast I barely have time to use the restroom.  Punched out for lunch 15 min late, just got completely lost in the assignments that kept popping up.


Sometimes I feel like life is that one song that seems to be playing slightly faster than normal.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 26, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I checked the site rules; when you see coronavirus or anti-vaccination websites being shared, Fur Affinity will remove this content if you report it.
> 
> 
> 2.8 Do not promote ideologies harmful to public safety.
> ...


Is this about my post? you can respond directly to me instead of hiding

Even if a website I linked to was heretical (which I don't know that anything I linked to was), how ghoulish would it be to report my post raising awareness about puppies getting TORTURED when the page I linked to had nothing to do with vaccines whatsoever?

Is someone more offended that there's criticism of someone's disgusting experiments, than they are about said disgusting experiments?


----------



## Punji (Oct 26, 2021)

My "coworkers" are all completely worthless lazy halfasses who can't be asked to do the bare minimum for anything at all.

I swear they all do little more than move objects around the place while I actually do the work they should have done on top of my own work.

Edit: After a few hours later one of my coworkers actually did help me. Didn't pass him too much of my work but he was a big help for once, so I'll be generous and say everyone minus one won't lift a finger to help.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Sometimes I feel like life is that one song that seems to be playing slightly faster than normal.


Like the music on a carousel, except the whole thing keeps speeding up as you yell about wanting off the ride


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 26, 2021)

She took my damn money.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 26, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> She took my damn money.


*hugs*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 26, 2021)

W-whyyy???

Why I can't open discord anymore on my silver phone?? ;;w;;

Now this phone is more useless I can't chat with my friends nor partners switching my phones as before T.T


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> W-whyyy???
> 
> Why I can't open discord anymore on my silver phone?? ;;w;;
> 
> Now this phone is more useless I can't chat with my friends nor partners switching my phones as before T.T


does it need an update?

have not used discord in a long time


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> does it need an update?
> 
> have not used discord in a long time


no, I use chrome browser to use both faf and discord by only changing "see as in desktop" option

But the website appears white only now, even after cookie cleansing


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

Oh my god why is it so windy, I can't keep my cig lit and I'm freezing waiting for this bus


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 26, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Is this about my post? you can respond directly to me instead of hiding
> 
> Even if a website I linked to was heretical (which I don't know that anything I linked to was), how ghoulish would it be to report my post raising awareness about puppies getting TORTURED when the page I linked to had nothing to do with vaccines whatsoever?
> 
> Is someone more offended that there's criticism of someone's disgusting experiments, than they are about said disgusting experiments?


Tragically, them's the breaks.  The "no politics" rule is in there because we've seen how uncontrolled people get with it and the "no spreading conspiracies" rule is in there because a worrying number of us, due to age or condition, are too impressionable to be able to deny things long enough to actually do the research.  Either one of these could have been the reporting basis, not to mention the frankly disturbing nature of what you were sharing.

At some points, the rules are going to clash with human decency and sometimes there's no fighting that.  You're honestly not on good territory to try and rally people given some of this forum's past traumas, no matter the righteousness of the cause.

....also, the guy you're referencing has been attacked for believed-questionable actions regarding other crises, so - and I can't believe I'm saying this - your story (regardless of its validity and regardless of whether it was reported by conspiracy fact-checkers or not) actually winds up kinda old-hat.


....this is probably going to be the last time I explain this kind of scenario.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> no, I use chrome browser to use both faf and discord by only changing "see as in desktop" option
> 
> But the website appears white only now, even after cookie cleansing


not sure, only ever tried the app from my phone

crome has been crashing for me


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> She took my damn money.


She blinded me with science...


F***ing Hostile said:


> Oh my god why is it so windy, I can't keep my cig lit and I'm freezing waiting for this bus


Trade you.  80 degrees and car impaled by tumbleweed


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Trade you. 80 degrees and car impaled by tumbleweed


been there done that tbh

also holy shit I am experiencing substantial physical pain right now


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> not sure, only ever tried the app from my phone
> 
> crome has been crashing for me


Owww thanks still ben, I will have to cope with being unable to load it here ;w; 

*sigh*


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Owww thanks still ben, I will have to cope with being unable to load it here ;w;
> 
> *sigh*


something else worked?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> something else worked?


In this phone nope~

and it lacks a lot of storage to try to install the app or other browser


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> In this phone nope~
> 
> and it lacks a lot of storage to try to install the app or other browser


ok...

i am kind of required by potato power to say faf is a better place anyway(it works fine right?)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> ok...
> 
> i am kind of required by potato power to say faf is a better place anyway(it works fine right?)


(The phone or the phrase?)

Yeah but.. Even if it is better. Neither The art Gainz server(as a whole gather), Nellie, skittles nor Deegan are here on faf


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> (The phone or the phrase?)
> 
> Yeah but.. Even if it is better. Neither The art Gainz server(as a whole gather), Nellie, skittles nor Deegan are here on faf


i think skittles does make rare appearances here

we also have gui and other faf members 

(i ment does faf work well still at least, or is it really crappy with both failing)


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

this is the worst a shot has ever made me feel jfc

I'm going to eat, shower and fuck off to bed


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> this is the worst a shot has ever made me feel jfc
> 
> I'm going to eat, shower and fuck off to bed


can relate


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i think skittles does make rare appearances here
> 
> we also have gui and other faf members
> 
> (i ment does faf work well still at least, or is it really crappy with both failing)


Yeah, she appears sporadically here hehe and I appreciate gui and the other dear forumites! :3

Oooh~ I understand!
Yeah faf works well! Only discord seems to fail :0

Or... Unless.. What if I got a silent virus from my "yiffy sites" art lurking? :0


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeah, she appears sporadically here hehe and I appreciate gui and the other dear forumites! :3
> 
> Oooh~ I understand!
> Yeah faf works well! Only discord seems to fail :0
> ...


for #3
"was not me"


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeah, she appears sporadically here hehe and I appreciate gui and the other dear forumites! :3
> 
> Oooh~ I understand!
> Yeah faf works well! Only discord seems to fail :0
> ...


Did ya try reboot? Or scanned your phone with an anti-malware app


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Did ya try reboot? Or scanned your phone with an anti-malware app


...
...
how did i miss asking about a restarting it i am supposed to work with computers
...
sorry clippy i have failed you


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeah, she appears sporadically here hehe and I appreciate gui and the other dear forumites! :3
> 
> Oooh~ I understand!
> Yeah faf works well! Only discord seems to fail :0
> ...


Have you tried emptying the cache on all your apps?


----------



## ben909 (Oct 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you tried emptying the cache on all your apps?


make sure you remember all your passwords before doing this


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 26, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Did ya try reboot? Or scanned your phone with an anti-malware app


Yep! And for the last one, nope

The anti-malware got uninstalled when I changed SD cards and can't install one now :<


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you tried emptying the cache on all your apps?


On all of them? I haven't yet

....
Maybe.. that could work! I gotta try it when it charges up again!

I'll tell you if it works tyra thank you! :3



ben909 said:


> make sure you remember all your passwords before doing this


Covered! ;3
Thanks ben!


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> On all of them? I haven't yet
> 
> ....
> Maybe.. that could work! I gotta try it when it charges up again!
> ...


I know my phone does stuff like that. It's old and has smol storage. Hope it works out!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

I want to break some people's fingers rn


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I want to break some people's fingers rn


He already broke mine. 
That'y why my PFP doesn't have any!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

I am tired of these motherfuckin' bot accounts on this motherfuckin' forum


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2021)

@Skittles became a lurker...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 27, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> She blinded me with science...
> 
> Trade you.  80 degrees and car impaled by tumbleweed


Tumble weeds aren't even native to the US - they came in a shipment of flax seeds from Russia. Grrr.

I had a car get severe grille damage from a tumble weed plant.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 27, 2021)

I've not been doing well. Lots of things on my mind, both personal and professional that have been nagging at me, bringing me down. Its not been very good. I've lost a bit of weight, haven't been drinking enough fluids. I look like ass (more so than normal) and just feeling crappy. not feeling good sucks, and it hurts in more ways than not feeling good. I've not been there the way I used to be, and many of you guys have noticed, sent me DMs asking if im okay. Im not okay, not at the moment. I will eventually, but right now things just hurt. But you all have been so kind and supportive of me it, feels good to have people care. I want to thank all of you for that. its more than I can ask for, and more than I deserve, so thank you.

I'll work on getting better.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've not been doing well. Lots of things on my mind, both personal and professional that have been nagging at me, bringing me down. Its not been very good. I've lost a bit of weight, haven't been drinking enough fluids. I look like ass (more so than normal) and just feeling crappy. not feeling good sucks, and it hurts in more ways than not feeling good. I've not been there the way I used to be, and many of you guys have noticed, sent me DMs asking if im okay. Im not okay, not at the moment. I will eventually, but right now things just hurt. But you all have been so kind and supportive of me it, feels good to have people care. I want to thank all of you for that. its more than I can ask for, and more than I deserve, so thank you.
> 
> I'll work on getting better.


One day at a time my dude! A lot of us have made it through these kinds of things so there is a light at the end of the tunnel! 

Just take your time and try not to be so hard not yourself!


----------



## ben909 (Oct 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I





ssaannttoo said:


> , haven't been drinking enough fluids


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 27, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tragically, them's the breaks.  The "no politics" rule is in there because we've seen how uncontrolled people get with it and the "no spreading conspiracies" rule is in there because a worrying number of us, due to age or condition, are too impressionable to be able to deny things long enough to actually do the research.  Either one of these could have been the reporting basis, not to mention the frankly disturbing nature of what you were sharing.
> 
> At some points, the rules are going to clash with human decency and sometimes there's no fighting that.  You're honestly not on good territory to try and rally people given some of this forum's past traumas, no matter the righteousness of the cause.
> 
> ...


What a long-winded way to just say "we want to completely ignore this story"

I've been attacked for believed-questionable thoughts regarding other crises too, so are you now breaching the no-politics rule too?
The maniac I'm attacking is supposed to be a scientist, this is the extent to which I'm attacking his work. Not on politics. You're the only one here talking about politics.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 27, 2021)

Maybe I'm missing something "Frank" so I'm going to call you " Wrong Frank".  Reason being is Frank doesn't peddle in conspiracy theory and disinformation sites, so I am going to assume Wrong Frank took over Frank's account since Frank is on Discord.  Even in politics it was legitimate news sites. Such as BBC for floppy drives on subs.

So, Wrong Frank, no one is interested because none of that story is true and it's easily verifiable as untrue.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 27, 2021)

looks for infmamtory thread sim ideas


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 27, 2021)

I think it would be best to leave these kinds of things out of the vent thread, this should be a place for people who are struggling to feel safe without having to be hyper afraid of getting in trouble.


----------



## MechaMegs (Oct 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Did my post about that atrocious experiment done on puppies get deleted? it didn't contain any graphic photo or anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it okay to Vent about posts from sites that have legitimate misinfo and propaganda as well as being some alt-right rag that has been peddling some hard anti-vaxx BS?

Because that is what that site is.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 27, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> Is it okay to Vent about bleh bleh bleh


Yes

I'm confused about how many people got upset about me sharing that story, but aren't upset at all about the story itself

Got told by someone else not to talk about politics, but I'm not at all talking about politics; you and that other person on the other hand, can't seem to shut up about it


----------



## ben909 (Oct 27, 2021)

its probably because they think the story is made up to push an agenda, and that act annoys them
(was the the post first in vent thread or was the vent about the post being hidden?)


----------



## MechaMegs (Oct 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yes
> 
> I'm confused about how many people got upset about me sharing that story, but aren't upset at all about the story itself
> 
> Got told by someone else not to talk about politics, but I'm not at all talking about politics; you and that other person on the other hand, can't seem to shut up about it


There are many other news sources you could link to that arent peddling in anti-vaxx propaganda for that story is more so the point.

I am only mentioning the 'politics' because the site has a very strong bias towards the alt-right with its trash.

Furthermore the claims are dubious at best considering the original source that originally put it out.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 27, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> There are many other news sources you could link to [...]


In other terms you could've just ignored a story you don't care about, but instead you and a swarm of others couldn't help but chimp out because you don't like a website.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

I have always associated center with sadness and rant with anger but that's not the point.

Today I just really don't feel like getting out of bed. I just don't see the point anymore. What's there to look forward to.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> In other terms you could've just ignored a story you don't care about, but instead you and a swarm of others couldn't help but chimp out because you don't like a website.


Did you not receive a notice stating why it was removed?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Did you not receive a notice stating why it was removed?


No.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 27, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Tumble weeds aren't even native to the US - they came in a shipment of flax seeds from Russia. Grrr.
> 
> I had a car get severe grille damage from a tumble weed plant.


I didn't know so thanks for that. 



ssaannttoo said:


> I've not been doing well. Lots of things on my mind, both personal and professional that have been nagging at me, bringing me down. Its not been very good. I've lost a bit of weight, haven't been drinking enough fluids. I look like ass (more so than normal) and just feeling crappy. not feeling good sucks, and it hurts in more ways than not feeling good. I've not been there the way I used to be, and many of you guys have noticed, sent me DMs asking if im okay. Im not okay, not at the moment. I will eventually, but right now things just hurt. But you all have been so kind and supportive of me it, feels good to have people care. I want to thank all of you for that. its more than I can ask for, and more than I deserve, so thank you.
> 
> I'll work on getting better.


The first step to getting better is knowing you're not aright. 

I know you're dealing with a lot, so it might help to prioritize what's important to you and start working on those things first, especially self-care and the professional matters. 

You're always helping out people on here, though, so I don't why you'd think you wouldn't deserve some concern yourself.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No.


Weird. I'll try to ping someone just so they know we aren't getting them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Weird. I'll try to ping someone just so they know we aren't getting them.


You've had such things happen as well?


----------



## MechaMegs (Oct 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> In other terms you could've just ignored a story you don't care about, but instead you and a swarm of others couldn't help but chimp out because you don't like a website.


a story that has no confirmation in actually being legitimate in how it is being reported by sources that hold an anti-vaxx position?

Other sources state that there are no documents to corroborate that Fauci had anything to do with the funding of such horrid experiments. That people are using these experiments as a way to try and seemingly delegitimize vaccinations by proxy of Fauci being the face of how to properly respond to the pandemic as head of NIH should actually be concerning and angering to others including yourself.

So what was the point of sharing a dubious article from an anti-vaxx alt-right publication?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Oof...


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You've had such things happen as well?


No, but I've noticed there has been a change to how resolved notices are sent. I'm wondering if the last bit of downtime set something off.


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 27, 2021)

@frank Huh, apparently even if I select "display public reason" it just erases it.

I removed it with the message "agreeable sentiment, but that's graphic." I didn't remove it with an account warning, so you didn't get a PM.

Bold assumption on my part "display public reason" actually displayed.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 27, 2021)

aaaaa software doing weird things


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 27, 2021)

My sister-in-law’s due date is in like two weeks and I’m getting strong “cats won’t be grandkids anymore” vibes off family. I guess it bothers me in part because it coincides with them having relatively new chronic health issues; now is arguably when I most need affirmation that my furbabies are family.

I also spent like 3-4 hours straight baking today, followed by seeing several closeish extended family members in person for the first time in over a year (and first time indoors for a couple more). And of course me mentioning that I’ve been losing words a lot was downplayed/brushed off as “oh, everyone forgets words sometimes lol.” So I’m utterly beat, and my dumb brain is somehow simultaneously mush incapable of stringing thoughts together, and refusing to chill out and fucking sleep.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)

Kind of fucking sick of your shit, Apartment 25, and I'm about fucking ready to do something about it


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 27, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Kind of fucking sick of your shit, Apartment 25, and I'm about fucking ready to do something about it


*applies all of the hugs*

its okie friend *Smooch*


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 27, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Kind of fucking sick of your shit, Apartment 25, and I'm about fucking ready to do something about it


Are they rearranging all of their furniture again? 
Or is it the marital dispute one?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 27, 2021)

Tyra, the cache thing didn't worked ;w;

And neither analyzing with an antivirus :<


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Are they rearranging all of their furniture again?
> Or is it the marital dispute one?


I have never mentioned anything about rearranging furniture here.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 27, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I have never mentioned anything about rearranging furniture here.


No
But like
Everywhere I've lived has had at least one


----------



## Skittles (Oct 27, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> @Skittles became a lurker...


Skittles has a lot going on in life which has turned it all upside down DX 

Miss you <3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 28, 2021)

Well, hopefully good.  Miss you, too!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 28, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> @frank Huh, apparently even if I select "display public reason" it just erases it.
> 
> I removed it with the message "agreeable sentiment, but that's graphic." I didn't remove it with an account warning, so you didn't get a PM.
> 
> Bold assumption on my part "display public reason" actually displayed.


Peculiar. So nothing remotely shocking is allowed even if no graphic photos are displayed? where exactly is the line?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Peculiar. So nothing remotely shocking is allowed even if no graphic photos are displayed? where exactly is the line?.



Have you tried reading the AUP?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Are they rearranging all of their furniture again?
> Or is it the marital dispute one?





F***ing Hostile said:


> I have never mentioned anything about rearranging furniture here.


God, I envy you
Neighbors I've had: active bedroom, marital problems (3), furniture (2), parties, kids (1), loud vehicle, accidental discharge, 3AM renovation, can't shut doors softly, voyeur (at least he was quiet)...
Noted my top 3.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you tried reading the AUP?


Does it say anything about nothing shocking or eye-opening being allowed?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 28, 2021)

*Violence* 
Contains mildly violent or disturbing content that may be disturbing or repulsive to sensitive users. This includes depictions of scary or disgusting content in a horror or fantasy context.
Contains violence that is intense and graphic. This includes situations that are extremely violent and/or extremely disturbing or repulsive such as gore or sexual violence.

*Language* 
May contain some profanity; however, language is not used in a sexual context. Dialogue may not be suggestive, contain sexual innuendo, discussion of adult themes, and the expression of views and opinions that users may find offensive, disrespectful, or controversial.

So surface, I think the call was good, just remove it and not take further action as the story was detailed enough.  The source is hyper-partisan which could fall under the no politics clause.  And pushing disinformation could cause other issues since it is verifable political disinformation hit piece on a public figure messaged to dissuade vaccinations, which is also against ToS.

2.8 Do not promote ideologies harmful to public safety.​Examples include: Covid misinformation, anti-vaccination, QAnon

Real story:
The group that published had no idea when confronted with questions by legitimate investigative journalists:
Newsweek - Univ of Ga


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 28, 2021)

In case anyone is worried, it's actually for _Leishmania_ which is better known as flesh-eating virus and is carried by sandflies and fleas which transfer the infection to people. it is becoming common in Georgia and is predominately affecting dogs right now. NIAID is funding research on preventing it from attacking and killing people by making a vaccine for dogs and pets. So old news it's been ongoing since 2012.


----------



## Outré (Oct 28, 2021)

Why is it so hard to tell people no sometimes? I had an old friend who I haven't been super close to in a long time message me on Facebook and say that his wife was abusive and wanted to know if I want a roommate. I currently have a remodeling project going on so there’s no way I can have a roommate right now. So I have to tell him no… but I also have to let him know that I won’t want a roommate in the future. I feel bad for him, but now that I’ve accomplished most of my other goals I kind of want to start dating again and looking for the right person to settle down with and I don’t really want a roommate to be a part of that Journey. I feel a little bit awful for thinking this way… i’m probably a horrible person. But I really want to focus on my own life. :/

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 28, 2021)

Just found out someone I knew since 1973 passed away. He's had some health challenges as of late but this was a strange way to go in my opinion. Went for a walk with his cane for balance. Tripped over something or just lost his balance, fell on the sidewalk and hit his head on something. His sister said it was a rock that was a border for somebody's yard. This happened the tenth of this month and he died the twenty-third. We were very close friends but his family (sisters and cousin) saw fit not to call me or any of his friends for that matter. I thought it was odd that he hadn't sent me a text or something on social media and this was the reason. I actually had to hear about his passing in a fourth-hand way, too.

It's not been a good week so far.


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 28, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Does it say anything about nothing shocking or eye-opening being allowed?


There were pictures of the wounds. Literally the first image in the article.

Upload Policy 3.4









						Upload Policy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 28, 2021)

I very much despise animal cruelty, and agree that such a evil act should face justice, but I understand that it's not something that's always appropriate to discuss at any time or place. Honestly, images of animals in pain is extremely distressing to me, so while I condemn it, I don't really want to see them on the forums.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 28, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I very much despise animal cruelty, and agree that such a evil act should face justice, but I understand that it's not something that's always appropriate to discuss at any time or place. Honestly, images of animals in pain is extremely distressing to me, so while I condemn it, I don't really want to see them on the forums.


I personally don't need any more reasons to be homicidally angry, regardless of my feelings on that specific matter


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 28, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I personally don't need any more reasons to be homicidally angry, regardless of my feelings on that specific matter


;w;

*gibs you all the hugs*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 28, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I very much despise animal cruelty, and agree that such a evil act should face justice, but I understand that it's not something that's always appropriate to discuss at any time or place. Honestly, images of animals in pain is extremely distressing to me, so while I condemn it, I don't really want to see them on the forums.


I can see why the experiment is disturbing, but if the details Minerva provided are entirely accurate (which I think they are in the Newsweek article) the experiment trials weren't wanton animal abuse; they were for drug experimentation to combat lymphatic filariasis, which is a disease caused by parasite worms which affects hundreds of millions of people in the developing world, though I had no idea that it was becoming a problem stateside since I've only seen cases in the DR and India.

I don't want link to the Wikipedia because there is a graphic picture there detailing the symptoms, there does need to be some research into combating the disease effectively, not just for the benefit of humans but also the animals that carry the parasites that cause this disease as well. You can't perform these experiments on people, so some prudent animal testing is necessary. 

Animals rights is all well and good, but people here need to remember that there are people and animals in need of the breakthroughs this kind of research can achieve.


Kellan Meig'h said:


> Just found out someone I knew since 1973 passed away. He's had some health challenges as of late but this was a strange way to go in my opinion. Went for a walk with his cane for balance. Tripped over something or just lost his balance, fell on the sidewalk and hit his head on something. His sister said it was a rock that was a border for somebody's yard. This happened the tenth of this month and he died the twenty-third. We were very close friends but his family (sisters and cousin) saw fit not to call me or any of his friends for that matter. I thought it was odd that he hadn't sent me a text or something on social media and this was the reason. I actually had to hear about his passing in a fourth-hand way, too.
> 
> It's not been a good week so far.


I'm sorry about your loss and the delayed death notification. I was notified late that a few people I knew died throughout the pandemic, so I sort of understand your frustration with that.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 28, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Why is it so hard to tell people no sometimes? I had an old friend who I haven't been super close to in a long time message me on Facebook and say that his wife was abusive and wanted to know if I want a roommate. I currently have a remodeling project going on so there’s no way I can have a roommate right now. So I have to tell him no… but I also have to let him know that I won’t want a roommate in the future. I feel bad for him, but now that I’ve accomplished most of my other goals I kind of want to start dating again and looking for the right person to settle down with and I don’t really want a roommate to be a part of that Journey. I feel a little bit awful for thinking this way… i’m probably a horrible person. But I really want to focus on my own life. :/
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.


Separate since this was on another page. 

I don't think this makes you a horrible person; if he's in an abusive relationship, that takes a lot of time and effort to get someone out of successfully. If you don't feel can meet that commitment fully, it's probably wise not agree to take him in, though if he is in imminent physical danger of violence, which I don't know that he is, then a temporary stay might not be bad. 

That said, there are shelters and sanctuaries for men suffering domestic abuse, so if he is willing to walk away from the marriage that could be a support system for him. Researching and giving those options to him might be a way to help him out.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 28, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I can see why the experiment is disturbing, but if the details Minerva provided are entirely accurate (which I think they are in the Newsweek article) the experiment trials weren't wanton animal abuse; they were for drug experimentation to combat lymphatic filariasis, which is a disease caused by parasite worms which affects hundreds of millions of people in the developing world, though I had no idea that it was becoming a problem stateside since I've only seen cases in the DR and India.
> 
> I don't want link to the Wikipedia because there is a graphic picture there detailing the symptoms, there does need to be some research into combating the disease effectively, not just for the benefit of humans but also the animals that carry the parasites that cause this disease as well. You can't perform these experiments on people, so some prudent animal testing is necessary.
> 
> Animals rights is all well and good, but people here need to remember that there are people and animals in need of the breakthroughs this kind of research can achieve.


I understand your point. Many medical and veterinary achievements were possible from animal testing.

It's just an emotional subject for me, but I'll take a look at Minerva's link soon to get a better understanding.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> My sister-in-law’s due date is in like two weeks and I’m getting strong “cats won’t be grandkids anymore” vibes off family. I guess it bothers me in part because it coincides with them having relatively new chronic health issues; now is arguably when I most need affirmation that my furbabies are family.
> 
> I also spent like 3-4 hours straight baking today, followed by seeing several closeish extended family members in person for the first time in over a year (and first time indoors for a couple more). And of course me mentioning that I’ve been losing words a lot was downplayed/brushed off as “oh, everyone forgets words sometimes lol.” So I’m utterly beat, and my dumb brain is somehow simultaneously mush incapable of stringing thoughts together, and refusing to chill out and fucking sleep.



Baking<3

I know what you mean about parents and family expecting you to produce grandchildren; my mother sometimes tries to describe women she's met that she believes are suitable to me.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 28, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Baking<3
> 
> I know what you mean about parents and family expecting you to produce grandchildren; my mother sometimes tries to describe women she's met that she believes are suitable to me.


I think they’ve sort of… they know there’s no use waiting for my biological clock to speak up because the only babies that’re going to happen are furry. But it’s very clear that my cats are vastly inferior to my brother’s offspring-to-be. Which… on one hand I sorta get it, but on the other the cats ARE my babies and it would be nice to have some acknowledgment of that?

I’m way more interested in my BFF’s kid than my asshole brother’s upcoming mini-me, anyway. I know my BFF has her head on straight and won’t let her little one get away with antisocial bullshit. I have less faith in my brother.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 28, 2021)

FAMALY MOVED IMPORTANT PAPER AND NOW I CANNOT FIND IT


----------



## MechaMegs (Oct 28, 2021)

I am tired of [REDACTED]s putting through [REDACTED]s that serves no purpose other than harming marginalized groups.
The fact that these [REDACTED]s paint these groups as predators while being the ones implementing actual predatory practices is even more infuriating.
Really need some [REDACTED]s to do something about those [REDACTED]s to protect these groups from further oppression.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 28, 2021)

ben909 said:


> FAMALY MOVED IMPORTANT PAPER AND NOW I CANNOT FIND IT
> View attachment 121538View attachment 121539View attachment 121540View attachment 121541View attachment 121542


found it in the garbage 

serrious screaming will still occur as that had info that needs to be destroyed if i am not keeping it anymore


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 28, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> There were pictures of the wounds. Literally the first image in the article.
> 
> Upload Policy 3.4
> 
> ...


Who's assumed to be so fragile, those are considered "graphic"..? I mean by looks they're no more shocking than playground knee scrapping that everyone's familiar with by the time they're five


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> I am tired of [REDACTED]s putting through [REDACTED]s that serves no purpose other than harming marginalized groups.
> The fact that these [REDACTED]s paint these groups as predators while being the ones implementing actual predatory practices is even more infuriating.
> Really need some [REDACTED]s to do something about those [REDACTED]s to protect these groups from further oppression.


Lucy?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Who's assumed to be so fragile, those are considered "graphic"..? I mean by looks they're no more shocking than playground knee scrapping that everyone's familiar with by the time they're five


You're alleging the torture of animals so that must mean it's not just scraping. Therefore it is graphic. You can always post about these things on twitter if you like.


----------



## MechaMegs (Oct 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Lucy?


Whocy?
You have done me a confusion.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You're alleging the torture of animals so that must mean it's not just scraping. Therefore it is graphic. You can always post about these things on twitter if you like.


I'm talking about the pictures. And yes I've gotten the message by now, people here don't want to hear about that particular story, not sure why


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2021)

Everybody's fed up with this now Frank. 

You full well know what you did, so stop playing the fool.



quoting_mungo said:


> I think they’ve sort of… they know there’s no use waiting for my biological clock to speak up because the only babies that’re going to happen are furry. But it’s very clear that my cats are vastly inferior to my brother’s offspring-to-be. Which… on one hand I sorta get it, but on the other the cats ARE my babies and it would be nice to have some acknowledgment of that?
> 
> I’m way more interested in my BFF’s kid than my asshole brother’s upcoming mini-me, anyway. I know my BFF has her head on straight and won’t let her little one get away with antisocial bullshit. I have less faith in my brother.



Well, I hope that your family doesn't have any cat allergies! ;}


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 28, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, I hope that your family doesn't have any cat allergies! ;}


Their loss if so! I have best cats. Well. Best cat and giant assjerk cat. But assjerk cat has his moments.


----------



## MechaMegs (Oct 28, 2021)

Why must farm equipment be so damn tough and hard! Can't walk around making sure everything is stowed away proper in flip flops without busting a dang toe open! Arg!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 28, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> Why must farm equipment be so damn tough and hard! Can't walk around making sure everything is stowed away proper in flip flops without busting a dang toe open! Arg!


So it doesn't break?

Why are you working with that stuff while wearing flipflops? There's a reason I wore steeltoes when I was working at the seed and feed.


----------



## MechaMegs (Oct 28, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> So it doesn't break?
> 
> Why are you working with that stuff while wearing flipflops?


Because I ate dinner and thought did I double check everything was stowed proper and safe. Anxiety really and flip flops are comfy after a nice shower and wearing boots all day.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 28, 2021)

I am obsessed with parrots and it's killing me. I have kept them as pets and some of my best friends have been parrots.

I'm mentally ill and I find the strain of keeping them too much to bear in the long term (parrots are high maintenance - they need a special diet, mental stimulation and constant attention from their owner.) I gave my last parrots to a sanctuary because I couldn't cope. I dream about parrots and wake up so depressed I can't get out of bed. I get frantic and plan to get more birds but it's not realistic. I'm too unstable. 

Idk what to do. I've loved them my entire life and I can't let go.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 28, 2021)

Super exhausted, but cannot fall asleep


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 29, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I am obsessed with parrots and it's killing me. I have kept them as pets and some of my best friends have been parrots.
> 
> I'm mentally ill and I find the strain of keeping them too much to bear in the long term (parrots are high maintenance - they need a special diet, mental stimulation and constant attention from their owner.) I gave my last parrots to a sanctuary because I couldn't cope. I dream about parrots and wake up so depressed I can't get out of bed. I get frantic and plan to get more birds but it's not realistic. I'm too unstable.
> 
> Idk what to do. I've loved them my entire life and I can't let go.



If you're able, maybe check with the sanctuaries or some other type of parrot/bird organization and see if they might need some volunteer help of some sort.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

WHY, STOMACH?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> WHY, STOMACH?


Same probably for diff reasons tho


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 29, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> WHY, STOMACH?


Were you able to see a doctor about it?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Were you able to see a doctor about it?


The doctor prescribed me protonix while I was at the hospital, but forgot to send the prescription over to my pharmacy


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 29, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> The doctor prescribed me protonix while I was at the hospital, but forgot to send the prescription over to my pharmacy


Gad Dangit

Hang in their gurl. Hopefully it can get sorted before the weekend. TnT


----------



## ben909 (Oct 29, 2021)

,.. was wow but that does deserve a  at the doctors mistake


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Gad Dangit
> 
> Hang in their gurl. Hopefully it can get sorted before the weekend. TnT


It's ok, he's getting a phonecall today lol



ben909 said:


> ,.. was wow but that does deserve a  at the doctors mistake


Yup! >_<


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

Bad news; gotta wait until I see my pcp on the 9th


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm tired and weak all of the time and my chest hurts constantly. My breathing is getting worse too.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I'm tired and weak all of the time and my chest hurts constantly. My breathing is getting worse too.


Any fever or anything?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 29, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I'm tired and weak all of the time and my chest hurts constantly. My breathing is getting worse too.


Are you overly stressed? (Mentally, physically and getting bad sleep consistently can do that. And dealing with your stomach that's probably it...)


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 29, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


> If you're able, maybe check with the sanctuaries or some other type of parrot/bird organization and see if they might need some volunteer help of some sort.


That's a great idea but I'm scared that I'll get triggered if I'm surrounded by parrots again.

I might give some money to a bird charity first and see how that makes me feel.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 29, 2021)

So, uh, I've never said much about my worksite.  I still won't be explaining my job except to note that the Internet connection at the site is SO bad that I'm pretty sure I could get work done faster and more reliably if I did it on a 386 computer.  It causes crashes and hangups with common software that simply don't happen if I'm working from home.

I also note that because of the vent noises from either the heating or the A/C (depending on the time of year) causing me issues (my boss is fully aware of my hearing sensitivity problem), I wear hearing protection at this job site basically all the time.  Not full noise-cancelling, though, as I still need to hear my co-workers sometimes.

Well, I wound up shattering a set of said hearing protection after a software crash wiped out over an hour of work on one of my more critical tasks.  That particular pair was about $5 at a discount retailer and lasted me months, so I'm not as broken up about it as the set is.

There's a reason I keep 7-8 sets of hearing protection around, although I figured that reason was "because I never know where I'll need them", not "because I rage so easily".

At least next time I get called out for saving every 2 minutes, I will be able to explain that there is GOOD reason for it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 29, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> At least next time I get called out for saving every 2 minutes, I will be able to explain that there is GOOD reason for it.


The only time there’s such a thing as saving too often, is when you’re working on a document heavy enough to make your computer freeze for 20-90 seconds every time you hit Ctrl+S. Which is a pain when you’ve basically trained yourself to hit Ctrl+S every time you pause to think (I was working translation at the time, so any time I hit a spot where the translation required extra effort or some research to find the right words would otherwise/generally be a good time to save).

Save to your heart’s content!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Any fever or anything?


Nope. But today I went to the ER and they said everything is normal. I just need to see my doctor for further tests


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Are you overly stressed? (Mentally, physically and getting bad sleep consistently can do that. And dealing with your stomach that's probably it...)


Yes I am


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Nope. But today I went to the ER and they said everything is normal. I just need to see my doctor for further tests


Well, that's a good sign (in the sense of it being one less avenue of worry for you).  Hopefully the tests clear up things and give you a good path forward.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Well, that's a good sign (in the sense of it being one less avenue of worry for you).  Hopefully the tests clear up things and give you a good path forward.


Thank you. I hope so too


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

God if I weren't tipsy right now I doubt I'd be finding things nearly as funny.

Funny it is, though, even if it takes a lowball of whiskey.


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 30, 2021)

Sometimes, suspension notes write themselves.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 30, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Sometimes, suspension notes write themselves.


Who's getting put in the slammer today?


----------



## ben909 (Oct 30, 2021)

*worried noises*


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 30, 2021)

It's a seeeecret.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 30, 2021)

I has found them


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Stayed up late, so alarm set for 10am.  Weekends are good for sleeping in a bit, right?

Wake up at 7:30 am with no alarm and can't fall back asleep.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 30, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Stayed up late, so alarm set for 10am.  Weekends are good for sleeping in a bit, right?
> 
> Wake up at 7:30 am with no alarm and can't fall back asleep.


*hugs ya tightly*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *hugs ya tightly*


Might actually be just as well because this gives me enough time to get a med refill from the vet for one of the girls (possibly, if they push through the refill before noon)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 30, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Might actually be just as well because this gives me enough time to get a med refill from the vet for one of the girls (possibly, if they push through the refill before noon)


I hope everything goes okay.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 30, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Sometimes, suspension notes write themselves.


Right up there with people self-reporting.


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 30, 2021)

Which, oddly, happens more often than one would expect.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I hope everything goes okay.


I mean right now the situation is making her final days suck less, her tumor is inoperable


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 30, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Right up there with people self-reporting.





Flamingo said:


> Which, oddly, happens more often than one would expect.


i did it one time!  One time and people never let you live it down...
woozah....
Never go full Karen


----------



## Rimna (Oct 30, 2021)

Meh, it's one of those times where I feel overwhelmingly sad and shitty for no conceivable reason.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 30, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Meh, it's one of those times where I feel overwhelmingly sad and shitty for no conceivable reason.


Midol, percoset, lisinopril, aspirin, motrin, epi pen,  oooh, medical marijuana, flowers. Bubble gum scent from dollar store that's supposed to be tropical  breeze.  I'm not a pharmacist,  I'm my doctor's science experiment.  Can't share, but maybe shared suffering?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> i did it one time!  One time and people never let you live it down...
> woozah....
> Never go full Karen


"I want to speak to your managers"

"NO KAREN YOU ARE THE MANAGERS"

And then Karen was a zombie


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

My friends don’t like furrys  I haven’t told them I’m a furry yet


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 30, 2021)

I want to see their manager...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I want to see their manager...


worst manager I ever had was named Karen

coincidence? I think not


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 30, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Which, oddly, happens more often than one would expect.



Don't kinkshame me. :{


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2021)

Just finished cooking myself dinner.
Dog throws up twice.
Poor puppo...
But I might put off eating right away. >_>


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 30, 2021)

Bleh. No context, no details. Just bleg and ugh.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

There's not going to be any kind of good Halloween this year.

The one holiday I had left that I really liked is dead to me.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 31, 2021)

I haven't really talked about this much before but I spent 20 years of my life with people whom I thought were my friends. After I moved away for work in February of 2019, I met a lot of different guys and girls and I slowly came to the realization that the people I grew up with were not my friends.

They were spiteful, possessive and abusive toxic pieces of shit who never even once asked me how I am, never once offered to or helped me with anything. All they did was demand and harass me and my only good friend from school.

All this sank in a week ago or so, after I realized that I am finally back home again. I don't want to see these people. I don't want to hear their voices, yet they appear in my dreams and I am afraid that I will bump into them on every corner when I'm out.

I hope they have moved away. I don't know if I have the strength to walk away should we meet.

This also helped me to realize why I've been drinking more and more lately.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2021)

It's hard.  My son today asked why people I used to hang with at work never come by.  I actually called them friends of convenience, but my son picked up they were toxic people who had singular uses, but cared nothing for my well being.  I don't know, but i hope i haven't darkened his outlook on people.  I have transactional friends, friends of convenience, friends of circumstance, acquaintance, friends, close friends, family.

Some days I feel l Iike a terrible human being.  Wanna scotch or vodka?


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 31, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's hard.  My son today asked why people I used to hang with at work never come by.  I actually called them friends of convenience, but my son picked up they were toxic people who had singular uses, but cared nothing for my well being.  I don't know, but i hope i haven't darkened his outlook on people.  I have transactional friends, friends of convenience, friends of circumstance, acquaintance, friends, close friends, family.



I think Aristotle covered this subject in Nichomachean Ethics somewhere.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 31, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> "I want to speak to your managers"
> 
> "NO KAREN YOU ARE THE MANAGERS"
> 
> And then Karen was a zombie


M. Night Shyamalan's new movie: "The Karening".


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I haven't really talked about this much before but I spent 20 years of my life with people whom I thought were my friends. After I moved away for work in February of 2019, I met a lot of different guys and girls and I slowly came to the realization that the people I grew up with were not my friends.
> 
> They were spiteful, possessive and abusive toxic pieces of shit who never even once asked me how I am, never once offered to or helped me with anything. All they did was demand and harass me and my only good friend from school.
> 
> ...



It's likely some of them have moved, but maybe some of them have changed for the better? Who knows what happened to them over the pandemic.

_Try _not to let the anxiety get to you. If they try to initiate something like a 'let's hang out some time' a quick 'no thank you' can easily get the message across. XD


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)

Starting to get worried about the molar on top right, all the way back.  Most of the other teeth seem ok, but the gum has receded a bit on that molar.  Might need to get some Peridex and make a dentist checkup appointment (old fillings needed to be replaced a while ago honestly).


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2021)

Stormy day. :[


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


> I think Aristotle covered this subject in Nichomachean Ethics somewhere.


Likely.  Ha! Research!  To the library/internet/things where the info is!  *plays Batman theme*



Rimna said:


> I haven't really talked about this much before but I spent 20 years of my life with people whom I thought were my friends. After I moved away for work in February of 2019, I met a lot of different guys and girls and I slowly came to the realization that the people I grew up with were not my friends.
> 
> They were spiteful, possessive and abusive toxic pieces of shit who never even once asked me how I am, never once offered to or helped me with anything. All they did was demand and harass me and my only good friend from school.
> 
> ...


Truthfully, out of my high scool graduating class, I bet 80% are still in the same place.  Moving away is hard and a lot of people don't do it.  I have had a few formerly toxic friends come around, but that was because of life altering changes: they only came if specific other people brought them, they got married, had a significant emotional event... 
You'll probably be surprised how your current life will shield you from old toxic people.  i wouldn't worry about them.
I would worry about me because you're not sharing!  The liver is bad and must be punished!


----------



## Rimna (Oct 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> It's likely some of them have moved, but maybe some of them have changed for the better? Who knows what happened to them over the pandemic.
> 
> _Try _not to let the anxiety get to you. If they try to initiate something like a 'let's hang out some time' a quick 'no thank you' can easily get the message across. XD



Maybe. Maybe I'll be wearing my knight's templar's rings one day when I meet them again. Maybe I'll extend my arm and demand that they kiss the ring in order to be permitted to address me. Maybe we'll get in a fight. Who knows. I just don't ever want to see them again.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I haven't really talked about this much before but I spent 20 years of my life with people whom I thought were my friends. After I moved away for work in February of 2019, I met a lot of different guys and girls and I slowly came to the realization that the people I grew up with were not my friends.
> 
> They were spiteful, possessive and abusive toxic pieces of shit who never even once asked me how I am, never once offered to or helped me with anything. All they did was demand and harass me and my only good friend from school.
> 
> ...


You've grown as a person since then and made personal progress, so while it may be awkward to run into them again, I think you're aware of what they're really like and will govern yourself accordingly.

Just remember you've got a lot of to be proud of and real friends, so don't be afraid of them. Be confident in who you are.



Minerva_Minx said:


> It's hard. My son today asked why people I used to hang with at work never come by. I actually called them friends of convenience, but my son picked up they were toxic people who had singular uses, but cared nothing for my well being. I don't know, but i hope i haven't darkened his outlook on people. I have transactional friends, friends of convenience, friends of circumstance, acquaintance, friends, close friends, family.
> 
> Some days I feel l Iike a terrible human being. Wanna scotch or vodka?


I'm throwing my two cents in, but I don't think you've darkened his outlook on life or made him more cynical. It's important to realize that there are different types of friends and to know who actually actually cares enough about you to have your back so you can have theirs. There are people who you are friendly with because you work with them, live around them, see them on a regular basis, or simply are in good times with them. Then there are actual friends who are with you through thick and thin whom you have healthy reciprocal relationships with.

If your son understands that at an early age, then he is ahead of the curve and that reflects well on you as a parent.



Fallowfox said:


> Stormy day. :[



It's appropriate weather for the day, lol.

Happy Halloween, by the way.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 31, 2021)

*AUGH!!! *Every single plan this Samhain weekend fell through, right down to the smallest detail! Just in the past 2 days _alone_, here's what's happening:


-I hurt my leg (minor twist, give it a week and it'll be fine) and friend's can't make it so dance party's effectively off.

-Both movies selected to watch with everyone sucked badly...and this was supposed to be my youngest son's first "real" horror movie too!

-The place we planned to go out to eat was closed due to massive labour union strike action in the province that started Thursday,

-Planned some alone time when the kids were at school Friday afternoon...but strike action cancelled school so they were home all day.

-Lover was tired and crashed early and was not in the mood to do anything at all, not even hang and chill, so no point in my "catnip" plans either...cancelled them too.

-The walk I wanted to take my family on to see a waterfall? My lover got about 5 minutes from the spot and decided the terrain was too rough so she just STOOD THERE in the middle of the woods and said "You guys go on, I'll wait here"! Yeah, like I'm going to feel comfortable abandoning my lover in the middle of the woods with no view and no seat for who knows how long and have a hope of enjoying the time? <deep sigh> Yeah, we just turned around and left grumbling...

My favourite thing to do every year is to dress up in my fursona and go through town or a nice nature stroll alone to clean my stones, but it's pouring rain today so that's out, and the labour strike is affecting most places worth going to!

Planned to trick or treat later with everyone? Rain stopped part of that and one of my kids is trying hard to abandon us totally to go hang with is friends instead at the last minute so odds are we're not even trick or treating!!!

-Planned to take tomorrow off work to enjoy the Sanhain night ut work curcumstances forced me to change those plans as well...so I have to get up early tomorrow AM.

*
<sobs softly> I'm going back to bed...I'm running out of reasons to stay up anymore!!!*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2021)

Mambi said:


> *AUGH!!! *Every single plan this Samhain weekend fell through, right down to the smallest detail! Just in the past 2 days _alone_, here's what's happening:
> 
> 
> -I hurt my leg (minor twist, give it a week and it'll be fine) and friend's can't make it so dance party's effectively off.
> ...


It actually sounds pretty good.  Samhain is a night of remembering, reflecting, and celebrating change or transition

Your wife let you go on alone for time with the kids.  The movie sucked, but trust me, they won't remember it was bad, just the family was there. 

Abandoning for friends is typical pre- and teen behavior.  It sucks, but it is them establishing their foundation.

Rain is good as a sign of change in its own right, gently falling and cleaning the old to renew. It may have ruined plans, but still with family.

As for the girl, she's happy.  Just put your arm over her and hug tight.  She's still there in the morning.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)

*check shift for tomorrow*
*I have to get up at 5:30AM*


----------



## Wodenofthegays (Oct 31, 2021)

*logs onto facebook*
*sees confederate-flag-wearing assholes calling me and my boyfriend slurs*
*logs out of facebook*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)

Wodenofthegays said:


> *logs onto facebook*
> *sees confederate-flag-wearing assholes calling me and my boyfriend slurs*
> *logs out of facebook*


So report them.  Issues of even bothering with FB aside, I haven't heard of FB ignoring use of targeted slurs.


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 31, 2021)

Woo, alone on a halloween night. My roommates are all paired off and went off to a halloween party together. I understand why they didn't invite me but man, it really sucks to be alone. To come home from work or to even look at my days off and go "Huh, I wish I had someone to spend this time with." How long do I have to feel this way? How many times do I have to complain about feeling alone. It doesn't help that therapy hasn't been helping at all, or the fact that I'm struggling to connect, or when I ask for dating advice, I get the complete opposite and get told that I need to stop focusing so hard on dating. No I will not stop until I find someone. I complain about being single so much. I annoy myself with how much I whine about it.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Woo, alone on a halloween night. My roommates are all paired off and went off to a halloween party together. I understand why they didn't invite me but man, it really sucks to be alone. To come home from work or to even look at my days off and go "Huh, I wish I had someone to spend this time with." How long do I have to feel this way? How many times do I have to complain about feeling alone. It doesn't help that therapy hasn't been helping at all, or the fact that I'm struggling to connect, or when I ask for dating advice, I get the complete opposite and get told that I need to stop focusing so hard on dating. No I will not stop until I find someone. I complain about being single so much. I annoy myself with how much I whine about it.


So, the thing about dating is that if you're turning it into a life mission you will very likely not have a good time of it.  I'm not saying not to try at all, but pushing it to that point of "I NEED THIS I NEED THIS" is going to sabotage you and burn you out, and chances are others will pick up on that really fast.


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 31, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> So, the thing about dating is that if you're turning it into a life mission you will very likely not have a good time of it.  I'm not saying not to try at all, but pushing it to that point of "I NEED THIS I NEED THIS" is going to sabotage you and burn you out, and chances are others will pick up on that really fast.


Oh yeah, I'm well aware of the energy I exude when I post on various dating sites. One of desperate need. I am aware many people see it as a red flag or unattractive but I see no point in hiding it. It is pretty much a life mission at this point and I'm definitely not having a good time. But it's better than feeling bad about it and not doing anything at all. And I do need it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 31, 2021)

Okie dokie, a nice long post. lets see how this goes -w-'

*Sigh* So, I had my first therapy session on Friday. It was a.. not pleasant thing, but I felt better afterwards. I talked about school, jobs, my future, my family, past relationships, and how to manage stress and anxiety. I never knew how good it would be to just take all the shit that has developed over my life and just spit it out. I felt on the verge of tears the entire time, but when I was done it just felt lighter. But it also brought a thing to my attention. Overall people say that I am happy. My family, my friends, and most people here would say I am happy all of the time. Like, I don't feel unhappy but sometimes it just doesnt feel like happy can be a thing (i know its dramatic ;w; ).
Like today I guess, I felt really off, felt anxious all day, looking around for attention from people just idk, looking for worth. (This is something the therapist said I needed to work on, finding worth from other people isn't a good thing apparently). Its like, idk a scale kinda like 
1  Im happy
2 Im kinda happy
3 Indeferent
4 upset
5 sad
6 mopey (like laying around, not feeling like doing anything)
7 like... wanting to end it.

For the most part im around 4-6, more often than I would like to be. At least in the past few months building up to college. (its not just college, but also other things that have come up that made it even worse). And I guess, my Number 7 days have been happening more than I'd like. In my Puberty stages of life, where I was growing into my second body I started to have these kinds of feelings, I don't know where they came from but I got super self conscious and like, just afraid of what I am and how I am seen by others. And for the most part here people have been very positive towards me, but even that isn't helping anymore. Im not sure where this stems from or why but I just don't like it. Today has been more a 6.5. Not wanting to get my work done, not wanting to really eat, hardly drinking, looking around for attention and something to take my mind off of myself. Even sitting and watching youtube didn't help. 
I just want to go to the therapist again, try and work on this as quickly as possible, to try and get past this and become better. I just don't know how to yet.

ALSO, sorry for the long all over the place response, or thing or whatever its called. Just having troubles falling asleep ;w; been having more nightmares recently and sleep has been hard. *cris*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Oh yeah, I'm well aware of the energy I exude when I post on various dating sites. One of desperate need. I am aware many people see it as a red flag or unattractive but I see no point in hiding it. It is pretty much a life mission at this point and I'm definitely not having a good time. But it's better than feeling bad about it and not doing anything at all. And I do need it.


No point at all?

It's sabotaging you.  Or worse, attracting people who will use/abuse you.


ssaannttoo said:


> Okie dokie, a nice long post. lets see how this goes -w-'
> 
> *Sigh* So, I had my first therapy session on Friday. It was a.. not pleasant thing, but I felt better afterwards. I talked about school, jobs, my future, my family, past relationships, and how to manage stress and anxiety. I never knew how good it would be to just take all the shit that has developed over my life and just spit it out. I felt on the verge of tears the entire time, but when I was done it just felt lighter. But it also brought a thing to my attention. Overall people say that I am happy. My family, my friends, and most people here would say I am happy all of the time. Like, I don't feel unhappy but sometimes it just doesnt feel like happy can be a thing (i know its dramatic ;w; ).
> Like today I guess, I felt really off, felt anxious all day, looking around for attention from people just idk, looking for worth. (This is something the therapist said I needed to work on, finding worth from other people isn't a good thing apparently). Its like, idk a scale kinda like
> ...


The therapist is very much right - it feels very good to be appreciated by others, but without a certain degree of love for one's self that external affirmation will just kind of bounce off, come off as insincere or (worse) be a kind of drug for you, and the withdrawal is nasty.  I know you can get better, and it sounds like you and the therapist are making headway.


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 31, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> No point at all?
> 
> It's sabotaging you.  Or worse, attracting people who will use/abuse you.
> 
> The therapist is very much right - it feels very good to be appreciated by others, but without a certain degree of love for one's self that external affirmation will just kind of bounce off, come off as insincere or (worse) be a kind of drug for you, and the withdrawal is nasty.  I know you can get better, and it sounds like you and the therapist are making headway.


No. Why would I be dishonest to any potential partners? At best, it's just lying about who I am. I don't want to do that. And I understand it can attract abusive partners but I've begrudgingly added "Non abusive" to my list of requirements as per the request of friends. Not that I get many hits to begin with anyway.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> No. Why would I be dishonest to any potential partners? At best, it's just lying about who I am. I don't want to do that. And I understand it can attract abusive partners but I've begrudgingly added "Non abusive" to my list of requirements as per the request of friends. Not that I get many hits to begin with anyway.


I'm not asking you to be dishonest.  Dishonesty is a pretty terrible way to start a relationship.  You need to cultivate a certain degree of self-appreciation, if not confidence - you really need to be able to live with yourself before you seek someone to share your life with.  Codependency is INCREDIBLY unhealthy and will destroy any healthy relationship in a rapid, disastrous fashion (and it will turn existing unhealthy relationships into living nightmares).

Believe it or not, there are worse things than being single.  Much, MUCH worse.  And you're aiming yourself right for them.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 31, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Woo, alone on a halloween night. My roommates are all paired off and went off to a halloween party together. I understand why they didn't invite me but man, it really sucks to be alone. To come home from work or to even look at my days off and go "Huh, I wish I had someone to spend this time with." How long do I have to feel this way? How many times do I have to complain about feeling alone. It doesn't help that therapy hasn't been helping at all, or the fact that I'm struggling to connect, or when I ask for dating advice, I get the complete opposite and get told that I need to stop focusing so hard on dating. No I will not stop until I find someone. I complain about being single so much. I annoy myself with how much I whine about it.


*Hugs you tightly*

Dating is a hard thing, and finding them is something that is even harder. The first girl I was with was a school friend, and the next two were also from school, where we were forced to be together. Im also struggling with dating problems, and something my father says is put yourself in places, like work, and school and other activities. From there being near people will just end up with somebody.

My first furry bf was unpredictable, just a dude I met here on faf and we date for a month or two. I think you're more charming than you let on. get out there and try it, I believe in you :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Okie dokie, a nice long post. lets see how this goes -w-'
> 
> *Sigh* So, I had my first therapy session on Friday. It was a.. not pleasant thing, but I felt better afterwards. I talked about school, jobs, my future, my family, past relationships, and how to manage stress and anxiety. I never knew how good it would be to just take all the shit that has developed over my life and just spit it out. I felt on the verge of tears the entire time, but when I was done it just felt lighter. But it also brought a thing to my attention. Overall people say that I am happy. My family, my friends, and most people here would say I am happy all of the time. Like, I don't feel unhappy but sometimes it just doesnt feel like happy can be a thing (i know its dramatic ;w; ).
> Like today I guess, I felt really off, felt anxious all day, looking around for attention from people just idk, looking for worth. (This is something the therapist said I needed to work on, finding worth from other people isn't a good thing apparently). Its like, idk a scale kinda like
> ...



Glad to hear you're getting regular therapy!

I can totally relate to the 'I wanna go so I can get better now!!!' feeling. I'm just waiting to move, line up a job and start my own sessions. But all I can do is wait. And it fucking SUCKS. XD

Just remember to take things slow. People will always put on the pressure of expectations- high paying jobs, starting a family by 21, owning a house, etcetcetc. Just remember that life is never picture perfect and that doesn't have to be a bad thing. You can still find happiness with a minimum wage job and a couple of roomies that are your best friends. A lot of parents seem to have the idea that their kids will grow up to save them from hardship. Which isn't fair.

I would ask if your therapist if maybe you have some kind of depression. It might just be the challenge of self control, but it's still something to rule out. I know some people tend to fall down these similar stages if they don't get their way (some more brattier than others >;] ).


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Glad to hear you're getting regular therapy!
> 
> I can totally relate to the 'I wanna go so I can get better now!!!' feeling. I'm just waiting to move, line up a job and start my own sessions. But all I can do is wait. And it fucking SUCKS. XD
> 
> ...


For some insurance thing she needed to give me a diagnosis the first visit. She said something about some come and go depression. *shrugs*


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 31, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I'm not asking you to be dishonest.  Dishonesty is a pretty terrible way to start a relationship.  You need to cultivate a certain degree of self-appreciation, if not confidence - you really need to be able to live with yourself before you seek someone to share your life with.  Codependency is INCREDIBLY unhealthy and will destroy any healthy relationship in a rapid, disastrous fashion (and it will turn existing unhealthy relationships into living nightmares).
> 
> Believe it or not, there are worse things than being single.  Much, MUCH worse.  And you're aiming yourself right for them.


There's that word again. Codependency. My therapist also talked about how it's unhealthy that is too but no matter how anyone explains it, it always sounds like a dream to me. To grow together and lean on each other like that. I honestly don't see how becoming dependent upon someone/someone depending on me is a bad thing. I am willing to give my all to a partner, and I'd do it gladly. I don't know anything worse than being alone. Even if I am with the wrong person, it's someone I can rely on to be there for me.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> There's that word again. Codependency. My therapist also talked about how it's unhealthy that is too but no matter how anyone explains it, it always sounds like a dream to me. To grow together and lean on each other like that. I honestly don't see how becoming dependent upon someone/someone depending on me is a bad thing. I am willing to give my all to a partner, and I'd do it gladly. I don't know anything worse than being alone. Even if I am with the wrong person, it's someone I can rely on to be there for me.


Your therapist is dead-on.  Codependency isn't just leaning on each other - couples have each others' backs all the time.  Codependency is two (or more) people who basically use each other as a drug.  It leads to some really horrific things like abusive, controlling relationships, paranoia and mistrust, resentment... and it leads to people not being able to walk away from a relationship that is utterly destroying them.


----------



## Tennet_G (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Your therapist is dead-on.  Codependency isn't just leaning on each other - couples have each others' backs all the time.  Codependency is two (or more) people who basically use each other as a drug.  It leads to some really horrific things like abusive, controlling relationships, paranoia and mistrust, resentment... and it leads to people not being able to walk away from a relationship that is utterly destroying them.


Well at least I'm still useful to someone if they use me like a drug. I'm happy to just feel wanted/needed by someone special. Being controlled and having my socials be looked at, I can work with. if they don't trust me/resent me, then that won't make me feel special. I can walk out of that. Codependency just seems like a much better option than being alone to me. Everyone else may disagree but I know what I want, and what my limits are.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 1, 2021)

Dammit. Got a Bakers Cyst. Doesn't hurt, but still sucks.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> No. Why would I be dishonest to any potential partners?





Tennet_G said:


> Well at least I'm still useful to someone if they use me like a drug. I'm happy to just feel wanted/needed by someone special. Being controlled and having my socials be looked at, I can work with. if they don't trust me/resent me, then that won't make me feel special. I can walk out of that. Codependency just seems like a much better option than being alone to me.



You sure you just haven't been lying to yourself by denying that your obsession needs to be worked on, rather than encouraged? You basically just said '_so what if I'm insufferable, at least they know before they decide to reach out and ask me on a date_'.

That's what I'd call being _lazy._

Last I checked I didn't tell you to ever stop dating, but ways you could better yourself or find what makes you really stand out and actually increase your chances of scoring a date. Yet that's too much to even consider I guess. EVEN THOUGH you've been alone for _months_, you couldn't bother to take the time to improve yourself. Because *stalking your ex online* was clearly the better alternative- and her actually having the strength to move on and better herself was just too much for *you*. She spent all the time and effort forging happiness for herself, and despite claiming to love her so dearly, that upset *you*. Have you ever heard of the expression 'if you love her then let her go'? Because you clearly ain't letting her go. *You're *not obsessed with them, *you're* *addicted *to how being with them made *you* feel and it's blatantly *selfish.*

Either you are _way _more toxic than you seem to wanna acknowledge, or you're just trying to downplay the severity of your own demons.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> For some insurance thing she needed to give me a diagnosis the first visit. She said something about some come and go depression. *shrugs*


I'm in therapy for PTSD and depression 2-3 times ever 6 months, but I will never be fully rid of it.  Here's my two cents and I wouldn't dig deep.
1) yep.  you need a diagnosis first visit, every time.  It's a ballpark guess just to say there is something and the insurance needs to cover you.  I've seen some gobbledygook on forms just to say something.  You're 3rd time, you'll likely have a care outline developed with the therapist.
2) I cry every time and seen men break down.  Nothing wrong with it.  Crying is super healthy.  Like Tyra, super glad you're getting help!



TyraWadman said:


> I can totally relate to the 'I wanna go so I can get better now!!!' feeling. I'm just waiting to move, line up a job and start my own sessions. But all I can do is wait. And it fucking SUCKS. XD
> 
> Just remember to take things slow. People will always put on the pressure of expectations- high paying jobs, starting a family by 21, owning a house, etcetcetc. Just remember that life is never picture perfect and that doesn't have to be a bad thing. You can still find happiness with a minimum wage job and a couple of roomies that are your best friends. A lot of parents seem to have the idea that their kids will grow up to save them from hardship. Which isn't fair.


Shes so right.  Managing expectations is essential.  I'm in my 40s as an electronics engineer with network experience and getting paid half what I could because I found a group of people I like and care about.  Heck, first time in a while I feel bad for not visiting my co-workers homes. 

FYI: i quit my degree twice because I didn't think I was good until my adopted brother went to therapy with me and showed me how awesome he thought I was.  Pretty certain people here will help out however they can.


----------



## Tennet_G (Nov 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You sure you just haven't been lying to yourself by denying that your obsession needs to be worked on, rather than encouraged? You basically just said '_so what if I'm insufferable, at least they know before they decide to reach out and ask me on a date_'.
> 
> That's what I'd call being _lazy._
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm lazy. I didn't say I quit self improvement either. And I checked up on my ex just once. I wouldn't call that stalking. But you are probably right about my toxic traits. I'm clingy to an unhealthy level. Therapy doesn't seem to be doing much for me despite trying to listen and I never understood the phrase "If you love something, let it go". Why is it a phrase?And I am aware you haven't told me to stop looking. I was referring to other people. The vast majority of opinions I get is "Stop looking for someone". You and one other told me that I can keep looking. Everyone else, is a solid no. 

Anyway, therapy isn't working. If there is a pill or a surgery which will allow me to stop being so obsessed with feeling like I need to belong to someone then I would take in a heartbeat. No amount of telling myself "I'm fine" for years. Vocalizing it. Actually looking in the mirror and lying to myself and feeling worse off for it. No matter how much my therapist explains what's toxic, I don't understand what's wrong besides the fact that core of who I am is just undesirable. I just fail to understand, comprehend, grasp, how to change the very core of who I am. I was told incremental changes will do something. Well, I feel like I've gotten much worse after attaining therapy. 

Please, enlighten me. I got a better job now. I've picked up on some new skills, but as I said, the core of who I am doesn't change. I desperately need love and validation and life means nothing to me without it. I'm so desperately searching for someone to make me feel whole. If I can't change who I am, then I will work around it. It isn't ideal. Far from perfect. I've tried to change myself so many times over the years. I still don't understand what I'm doing wrong in the process to change who I am. I hate being this way. I hate needing so badly to the point of addiction. And I hate myself to no end. 

My demons are strong. I don't think I've downplayed them but if I seemed to have, then I apologize. I am a truly broken piece of work. I probably don't deserve anything good and I'm better off dead, but being selfish is what keeps me alive. That need for someone is the last thing driving me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I don't think I'm lazy. I didn't say I quit self improvement either. And I checked up on my ex just once. I wouldn't call that stalking. But you are probably right about my toxic traits. I'm clingy to an unhealthy level. Therapy doesn't seem to be doing much for me despite trying to listen and I never understood the phrase "If you love something, let it go". Why is it a phrase?And I am aware you haven't told me to stop looking. I was referring to other people. The vast majority of opinions I get is "Stop looking for someone". You and one other told me that I can keep looking. Everyone else, is a solid no.


Don't give up on looking, just stop looking so obsessively.  Honestly, there's a lot of red flags on what you are posting about how you act and want to be perceived.  If you love it, let it go - if it's right and meant to be, they'll come back.  If not, it wasn't and move on.


----------



## Tennet_G (Nov 1, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Don't give up on looking, just stop looking so obsessively.  Honestly, there's a lot of red flags on what you are posting about how you act and want to be perceived.  If you love it, let it go - if it's right and meant to be, they'll come back.  If not, it wasn't and move on.


Yeah my definition of love doesn't line up with that. If I love it, I want to never let go. And I expect to be treated the same and I never wanna be let go. If they suddenly let me go, I will be extremely hurt. I don't want that to ever happen. 

And yes, I am aware that I'm coated in red flags, And how can I stop being so obsessive if it's the only purpose in life I see as worthwhile? Why would I put less effort into the only thing that matters to me?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2021)

If you love them, let them go; refers to giving someone up because you know you're not the best thing for them. Like an alcoholic tearing himself away from the woman he bruised and abused because he knows he needs to get better and she'll be better off. Or just knowing that a relationship is the one thing holding them back from pursuing their career and living a better and brighter future compared to what they have now. These are just examples of course. 

You love them so much you are willing to let go and give what is best for them, even if it hurts. 



Tennet_G said:


> my definition of love doesn't line up with that. If I love it, I want to never let go. And I expect to be treated the same and I never wanna be let go. If they suddenly let me go, I will be extremely hurt. I don't want that to ever happen.
> 
> And yes, I am aware that I'm coated in red flags, And how can I stop being so obsessive if it's the only purpose in life I see as worthwhile? Why would I put less effort into the only thing that matters to me?



You're at the point where you seem to romanticize mental illness and it's incredibly dangerous.

The only other thing I can suggest is to consider seeing a specialized therapist, or see one for addictions on top of your regular therapy.

A lot of the questions you're  asking can be answered by yourself. Out of everything you could pick from in life, why did you choose to cling to an unhealthy obsession? You're not in love, you're riding the high.

You insist it's your only purpose and yet you are still alive and working without it. It is going to take years of discipline to start correcting. It could take years before you ever notice. But there are no shortcuts.

The discipline you use to roll out of bed and go to work when you really don't want to, is the same discipline you can use to get through this.

We can't force you to find and pay attention to the things that make you happy. We're not physically there so pointing things out is a lot harder for us online folk to do. Maybe as a last resort you could snap a band on the back of your wrist everytime you have an unhealthy thought. And practice being selfless. Give someone something without ever expecting anything in return. Whether it be a ride, helping move furniture, or buying someone's coffee for them. 

You raised yourself to believe this. You will have to be the one to undo that.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2021)

Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 1, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry, not sorry.


Never be sorry for that song. It's fucking beautiful, is what it is.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Never be sorry for that song. It's fucking beautiful, is what it is.


Yes, but the sarcasm is hard and fast today.  Just little time for personal interaction.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 1, 2021)

Some butthole at the Dr's office wrote down that I had a pregnancy before. I've never had a single pregnancy in my life. Thanks lol


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 1, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Some butthole at the Dr's office wrote down that I had a pregnancy before. I've never had a single pregnancy in my life. Thanks lol


That’s… some quality charting, there.

I wish they’d put a big fat notice on my records that I’ve been fixed. It’s a bit vexing to be asked if I could be pregnant EVERY TIME I have a problem that sort of resembles a thing you can experience because pregnancy.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Reminds me I need to look into something


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

*check work orders*
*151 entries*
nani_the_fuck.gif
*click*
*nothing there*
excuse me but wtf


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Some butthole at the Dr's office wrote down that I had a pregnancy before. I've never had a single pregnancy in my life. Thanks lol



A few years ago I had a doctor be 'skeptical' when i told him I was single and that there was no way I could be pregnant. He wanted a sample just to 'double check'. _Nope. _

No harm going down the checklist, but I think doctors just really have a thing for labeling every woman as pregnant for some reason. :')


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> A few years ago I had a doctor be 'skeptical' when i told him I was single and that there was no way I could be pregnant. He wanted a sample just to 'double check'. _Nope. _
> 
> No harm going down the checklist, but I think doctors just really have a thing for labeling every woman as pregnant for some reason. :')


Oof yeah
I even mention that I'm technically asexual too.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 1, 2021)

IT'S NOT CHRISTMAS
IT'S NOVEMBER 1ST


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> IT'S NOT CHRISTMAS
> IT'S NOVEMBER 1ST


Ah, one of the reasons Christmas is dead to me - entering a store on Nov 1 and hearing "Run Rudolph Run" on the PA.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 1, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It actually sounds pretty good.  Samhain is a night of remembering, reflecting, and celebrating change or transition
> 
> Your wife let you go on alone for time with the kids.  The movie sucked, but trust me, they won't remember it was bad, just the family was there.
> 
> ...



_<wipes away a tear>_ Thank you for that, I appreciate the sweet sentiment and you're right of course...it was all a bunch of small stuff adding up is all. <_blush_> 

As an update though, I did get *something *go right in the end. I *did *end up being able to get dressed up in my tail and stuff and go trick or treating with the kids and his friends after all so yay! _<giggle>_ The weather cleared up at the last hour and his friends came to my son rather than he going to them so we all could go out together as a group. So I was able to get _*some *_of the festivities and fun out of the night for sure for an hour or 2 anyways, and it wasn't a total loss after all. _<smiles again> _

I'd usually say "sorry for venting", but in this case that's literally why this thread's here so I guess I'm good? <_laugh_>


----------



## Mambi (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Ah, one of the reasons Christmas is dead to me - entering a store on Nov 1 and hearing "Run Rudolph Run" on the PA.



Oh goddess the pains...the PTSD, it's all comes flooding back! <_shudders_> I used to work retail as a cashier and I'd be trapped with their music the entire shift, and you got it, they'd be playing the christmas music earlier...and earlier...I swear they'd play it 6 months in advance if we as society wouldn't revolt and burn the place down first out of sheer rage! It was *sooo *annoying, and it's on a loop trapped for hours!!! <_snarls_>  That's how they break prisoners, right? Why are *we *subjected to this torture???

Mandatory earplugs or noise-cancelling headphones for all staff, for their own sanity! Tell your CEO, tell your friends.*..TELL SOMEONE!!! SAVE THE CASHIERS!!!!!*

_<the cat slaps himself and takes a few deep breaths> _Sorry for that...give me a sec. Lost myself there for a moment...where were we? Yeah, music!! Too early, *way *too early...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Oh goddess the pains...the PTSD, it's all comes flooding back! <_shudders_> I used to work retail as a cashier and I'd be trapped with their music the entire shift, and you got it, they'd be playing the christmas music earlier...and earlier...I swear they'd play it 6 months in advance if we as society wouldn't revolt and burn the place down first out of sheer rage! It was *sooo *annoying, and it's on a loop trapped for hours!!! <_snarls_>  That's how they break prisoners, right? Why are *we *subjected to this torture???
> 
> Mandatory earplugs or noise-cancelling headphones for all staff, for their own sanity! Tell your CEO, tell your friends.*..TELL SOMEONE!!! SAVE THE CASHIERS!!!!!*
> 
> _<the cat slaps himself and takes a few deep breaths> _Sorry for that...give me a sec. Lost myself there for a moment...where were we? Yeah, music!! Too early, *way *too early...


I mean, at the risk of invoking Hanlon's Razor

Which is more likely: the store just couldn't find any way to pad out and variate the Christmas playlist at ALL, or they choose to drive people insane with that shit?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 1, 2021)

My favored radio channel will start Christmas songs on the first of Advent, but they’re specifically a oldies-and-new-music channel so usually it’s a pretty good mix. There’s a couple songs I’d prefer they drop, but for the most part I like having the seasonal music. But I’m also a weirdo who would gladly play my favorite Christmas music whenever, because I like the songs, damn it!

Speaking of damn it, it’s 3:30 in the morning and I have so far gotten like… 30-60 minutes of sleep? Something like that. And I have a bunch of stuff, including appointments, that I need to do tomorrow, so argh can we just get some sleep, please, body?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

I never hear Carol of the Bells in a store

I legit don't understand why


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Nov 1, 2021)

Just pissy at the fact that I spent money to get myself a new car and then a million, little things in the day-to-day start breaking or needing repair. Now I don't have the money to fix a plethora of things around the home. Just. Ugh. It leaves me suddenly feeling guilty for making a big (yet necessary) purchase. Thanks, life.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2021)

ForestWitchBrews said:


> Just pissy at the fact that I spent money to get myself a new car and then a million, little things in the day-to-day start breaking or needing repair. Now I don't have the money to fix a plethora of things around the home. Just. Ugh. It leaves me suddenly feeling guilty for making a big (yet necessary) purchase. Thanks, life.


Grats on the new car!  everything else'll all work out!



F***ing Hostile said:


> I never hear Carol of the Bells in a store
> 
> I legit don't understand why


Don't put that evil on me, Ricky Bobby!  Now I am so going to hear Mannheim Steamroller until I want to puke holly and mistletoe...

Hate this.  I'm going to dress up as an elf and watch Elf to ward this away.  After Thanksgiving!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2021)

Another midnight post... yay *cries into pillow*

Alright, im not up cause I wanna be, I had another nightmare. In it the people I love and care about just stopped reacting to me. It started with my ex, I guess he had a change of heart about me or something and just started ghosting me, no matter how much I tried he wouldn't message me. And I can still feel my eyelids getting moist even though I was in the dream, yet unable to cry. The next person was people I wanted to play games with, who kept pushing me off until eventually they stopped even trying. Truth be told I never had friends irl, and I never got to play games with said friends. So when I finally got to recently I felt wonderful! But, being forgotten, or strung along by them it made me feel so helpless and worthless. They have so many friends they can play with, and I only have them.
And then the last straw in this dream before I woke up was on faf, where.. I got no more notifications. Just all of a sudden nothing, that is terrifying. loosing all ive done over the past year, loosing all of my friends all of those memories and all of the promises of new friends and new memories. I just couldn't handle that I guess, so I woke up at 3 in the morning, on the verge of balling.

This isn't the first nightmare I've had in the past few weeks. And while this one may not be as physically scary as the other ones, but its no less terrifying. And something that I actually really worry about for myself, I guess. I guess im an attention whore? I like it when people respond to me, so I know they are there, that they hear me, and that I can feel like they care instead of getting ghosted or brushed off, or I see they are online, yet they don't say anything when I did. This doesnt mean I want to be babied, or I want you guys to do the same thing. I want it to be natural, you do it because you want to, not because I said something. Otherwise If feel worse.

Also, this post may make no sense because its 3 AM and im still on the high of a dream and not feeling well.. Probably a 6 ngl. but whatever, im prolly gonna stop writing now.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 2, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Another midnight post... yay *cries into pillow*
> 
> Alright, im not up cause I wanna be, I had another nightmare. In it the people I love and care about just stopped reacting to me. It started with my ex, I guess he had a change of heart about me or something and just started ghosting me, no matter how much I tried he wouldn't message me. And I can still feel my eyelids getting moist even though I was in the dream, yet unable to cry. The next person was people I wanted to play games with, who kept pushing me off until eventually they stopped even trying. Truth be told I never had friends irl, and I never got to play games with said friends. So when I finally got to recently I felt wonderful! But, being forgotten, or strung along by them it made me feel so helpless and worthless. They have so many friends they can play with, and I only have them.
> And then the last straw in this dream before I woke up was on faf, where.. I got no more notifications. Just all of a sudden nothing, that is terrifying. loosing all ive done over the past year, loosing all of my friends all of those memories and all of the promises of new friends and new memories. I just couldn't handle that I guess, so I woke up at 3 in the morning, on the verge of balling.
> ...



While I can't speak on behalf of everyone, I can assure you that I talk to you and interact with you because I want to, because I like you very much.

Even before we started talking on Discord, I was always looking forward to seeing your posts here on the forums. And I still do.

Wish I could do more to help you. But you can always talk to me on discord.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Some butthole at the Dr's office wrote down that I had a pregnancy before. I've never had a single pregnancy in my life. Thanks lol



That's a pretty serious mistake.

I remember going to the doctors' office before, and the secretary has given me _other people's_ medical results (for tests I did not actually have).



TyraWadman said:


> A few years ago I had a doctor be 'skeptical' when i told him I was single and that there was no way I could be pregnant. He wanted a sample just to 'double check'. _Nope. _
> 
> No harm going down the checklist, but I think doctors just really have a thing for labeling every woman as pregnant for some reason. :')



I blame the virgin Mary.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2021)

Evert doctor wants to be an Ob/Gyn except the Ob/Gyn who, if a guy, regrets life choices...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Evert doctor wants to be an Ob/Gyn except the Ob/Gyn who, if a guy, regrets life choices...



'At least I'm not a proctologist'.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 2, 2021)

I am not looking forward to getting up in time to get the cats to the 8:30 dropoff time at the vet's tomorrow morning. It's for a good cause (dental cleaning, suspect a couple of extractions may happen on the mutt but we'll see), but early mornings and I are not on friendly terms. I will do it for the kitties, though. Cats > sleep.

Also not looking forward to waking up to cats upset because they've not had food all night. XD



Fallowfox said:


> I blame the virgin Mary.


You just reminded me of the best line in a Christmas song ever: "Takk gud for at du ikke tok abort" (in reference to above mentioned Mary). It's a Norwegian Christmas song from a few years ago, titled "Hey Ho" by Freddy Kalas. The line translates, roughly, to "thank god you didn't get an abortion." Yes, including an outright reference to god. It makes me giggle.



Minerva_Minx said:


> Evert doctor wants to be an Ob/Gyn except the Ob/Gyn who, if a guy, regrets life choices...


Regret or not, I actually prefer male gynos. I swear the most obnoxious thing about getting appointments for crotch complaints is receptionists' automatic assumption that I'll want a female doctor. Like... no. Not that I give _that_ many shits either way, but don't go looking specifically for a lady doctor for my sake, k? Same thing for airport pat-downs. "Wait here for a lady TSA agent." Like, you're right here _now_. I swear my tits don't bite, and I just want to get through to my damn gate. I'm all for people having the _option_ of getting a same sex/gender agent doing the frisking, but the assumption is obnoxious when it means I need to stand around awkwardly waiting for a different stranger whom society has decided it is more acceptable to have touch me. Ugh. You're still a stranger touching me and whether your ID has an M or an F on it doesn't change that.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Like, you're right here _now_. I swear my tits don't bite, and I just want to get through to my damn gate.


You are my hero...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> That's a pretty serious mistake.
> 
> I remember going to the doctors' office before, and the secretary has given me _other people's_ medical results (for tests I did not actually have).


They gave me another person's urine test result when I was only 15 years old. It said they found methamphetamines in it, but then they ran the test again and it was clean. That pissed both my mom and I off to no end.


----------



## Punji (Nov 2, 2021)

A whole lot of people keep messing up a lot at work, these few days more than usual. Clients, coworkers, even the upper management. I get CC'd chains of emails where X person complains about Y issue and person Z responds over it or whatever. Or I get some paperwork that is entirely wrong and/or unintelligible. Sometimes it's little things like someone emailing a scan of some documents arriving tomorrow, even though I literally had them in my hands.

Honestly these things kind of make me feel better, because if so many people with many more years of seniority over me are still making these little mistakes, it makes all of my mistakes seem not as bad anymore. It even reflects good on me when my boss and my boss's boss and my coworkers and the other departments are all making mistakes that I always get right.

The vent part comes in when I end up having to fix or accommodate almost all of everyone else's mistakes on their behalf. The smooth-brains across the hall couldn't be bothered to read what I sent them and so they made a critical error. Literally no blame is directed at me but now I have to specifically order everything for the idiots because they're too stupid to do their jobs properly. This is literally an issue of no one there decided to read what they were processing until it was already done, and the solution is to get me to hold their hands?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2021)

So the site where I get my dice for tabletop games, Dice Envy, told me in an email a couple days ago that they were liquidating their 7-piece resin dice sets, as they're very focused on 9-10 piece resin (they include a second d6, an oversized d20, and as of late they've been incorporating a special rounded d4 into their future sets) and all their 7-piece sets are either metal, stone, or wooden.  (Their variety of resin and metal dice is fairly substantial, and I've gotten a number of their sets, including their fancier rounded d4s.)

Now, as tabletop gaming dice go, these are SUPER fancy.  One of the sets (that I don't have) is clear with multicolor metal confetti in it (called "Party Down" if anyone dares to look on their site), and one is purple and black with dots that is supposed to invoke space ("Veil Nebula", and I DO have that one).  Their metal dice aren't exactly plain either for the most part.

Anyways, they had put the 7-piece sets up for sale at $4 a set.  I had planned on picking up a few.

....unfortunately, they've sold out in less than 48 hours.

I'm not too broken up over this as I probably have enough dice to supply a small convention (when I said I'd been hoarding dice I wasn't kidding, and the sheer number of dice I have slowed me down from just buying up a bunch), and enough metal dice to supply an entire table, but it amazes me how quickly these ones went.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> A whole lot of people keep messing up a lot at work, these few days more than usual. Clients, coworkers, even the upper management. I get CC'd chains of emails where X person complains about Y issue and person Z responds over it or whatever. Or I get some paperwork that is entirely wrong and/or unintelligible. Sometimes it's little things like someone emailing a scan of some documents arriving tomorrow, even though I literally had them in my hands.
> 
> Honestly these things kind of make me feel better, because if so many people with many more years of seniority over me are still making these little mistakes, it makes all of my mistakes seem not as bad anymore. It even reflects good on me when my boss and my boss's boss and my coworkers and the other departments are all making mistakes that I always get right.
> 
> The vent part comes in when I end up having to fix or accommodate almost all of everyone else's mistakes on their behalf. The smooth-brains across the hall couldn't be bothered to read what I sent them and so they made a critical error. Literally no blame is directed at me but now I have to specifically order everything for the idiots because they're too stupid to do their jobs properly. This is literally an issue of no one there decided to read what they were processing until it was already done, and the solution is to get me to hold their hands?


Spoken like an engineer.

In the past three weeks I have (and probably vented here):
-Suffered radiation poisoning because let's put all the things in one area.
- had to remote into a system on the other side of the planet because their techs couldn't be bothered to read instructions written for, and performed by, a literal 10 year old before being sent
- asked if we really needed to fund a correction to a safety problem right now or if the issue would wait for a later time

I'm sorry.  I'm also venting but reading yours, i just want to cry for the future of humanity...


----------



## Outré (Nov 2, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Spoken like an engineer.
> 
> In the past three weeks I have (and probably vented here):
> -Suffered radiation poisoning because let's put all the things in one area.
> ...


You got radiation poisoning? Do you work at a nuclear plant?


----------



## Outré (Nov 2, 2021)

^ I hope your okay BTW.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> You got radiation poisoning? Do you work at a nuclear plant?


If I'm remembering the earlier posts right, Minerva works as an electronics engineer.

Radiation was from some idiot whose site put out too many wireless signals in too compact an area and didn't track how much the equipment was putting out, is a short summary of that scenario.

(Minerva, if you're asking how I figured this out it's about 10 pages back.  You even had a list talking about "watts per square meter" in here.)


----------



## Lenago (Nov 2, 2021)

Just feeling in a very bad mood lately and it sucks


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> If I'm remembering the earlier posts right, Minerva works as an electronics engineer.
> 
> Radiation was from some idiot whose site put out too many wireless signals in too compact an area and didn't track how much the equipment was putting out, is a short summary of that scenario.
> 
> (Minerva, if you're asking how I figured this out it's about 10 pages back.  You even had a list talking about "watts per square meter" in here.)


Yeah, that's my vent.  So, yup, know all about crazy people who don't listen.  yay, cooked girl.

Nuclear radiation is cancer.  Mine is cook you alive microwave...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 3, 2021)

First morning without the usual cig

Jaw is already kind of clenching a little, might need to pop a lozenge


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

I have a monster zit on my face.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 3, 2021)

I had to wake up this mornin.  I dunnae wanna go work....


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 3, 2021)

So today is dentistry day for the kitties. I'm glad to be getting it done finally (gotten delayed first because kidney issues were diagnosed, and then because the vet who was going to do the work had to go home sick day before), but the vet called about an hour ago to update me on muttcat's status: 8 (I think; my memory's shit) teeth need to come out, to the tune of 12k SEK. So >$1200. Thankfully he used to be my parents' cat, so my mom is chipping in for it but fff. Fingers crossed they can get it all done today, because I don't want to have to take him in for a second round of this, for multiple reasons. Not least he stresses out during car rides so he'll soil himself. even WITH spraying the carrier with Feliway (cat pheromones). 

Hopefully ragdoll will be "clean teeth, done," because this is more than enough of a pain in the ass already.

And then at least one of the two will have to eat soft food for two weeks. Woo.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

My Abilify made me sick again and I honked all over the bathroom floor, on my kitty paw socks and a towel. Some guy in the building has his underwear in the washer on an "uneven washer" screen, so I cannot do any laundry as of this moment. Whyyyyyyyy


----------



## Filter (Nov 3, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> So today is dentistry day for the kitties. I'm glad to be getting it done finally (gotten delayed first because kidney issues were diagnosed, and then because the vet who was going to do the work had to go home sick day before), but the vet called about an hour ago to update me on muttcat's status: 8 (I think; my memory's shit) teeth need to come out, to the tune of 12k SEK. So >$1200. Thankfully he used to be my parents' cat, so my mom is chipping in for it but fff. Fingers crossed they can get it all done today, because I don't want to have to take him in for a second round of this, for multiple reasons. Not least he stresses out during car rides so he'll soil himself. even WITH spraying the carrier with Feliway (cat pheromones).
> 
> Hopefully ragdoll will be "clean teeth, done," because this is more than enough of a pain in the ass already.
> 
> And then at least one of the two will have to eat soft food for two weeks. Woo.


I can't imagine packing multiple cats up for the vet, at the same time. One is already a handful, but I suppose you get used to it.

My cat's teeth need to be cleaned. He's a senior, and I'm concerned about the possible side effects of anesthesia. A coworker's senior cat came out of a routine teeth cleaning with neurological issues. Partly because of that, and partly because of the pandemic, I've been delaying this longer than I should. He's been under before, but not recently.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 3, 2021)

Hooooooboy

Hey, whoever's watching, when I said that one trainer was unpleasant that wasn't me daring you to find me an even worse one


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 3, 2021)

Filter said:


> I can't imagine packing multiple cats up for the vet, at the same time. One is already a handful, but I suppose you get used to it.


The only issue I end up having is making sure one doesn't catch on while I'm crating the other. When they're going to routine visits where they won't be put under I usually harness them up ("wanna go outside?") and then after letting them fuck around on the lawn for a while take them from the lawn into their crates in the car. When my vet had a location in town I'd not even bother with a crate for ragdoll and just walk her over there. Muttcat is a problem because he gets so stressed out (he's actually had a seizure at the vet's from stress once; that was scary!), but ragdoll just complains a lot. Which is her usual anyway. XD

It's a 25-30 minute drive to the vet's office so going twice if both cats need to come in doesn't really make any sense.



Filter said:


> My cat's teeth need to be cleaned. He's a senior, and I'm concerned about the possible side effects of anesthesia. A coworker's senior cat came out of a routine teeth cleaning with neurological issues. Partly because of that, and partly because of the pandemic, I've been delaying this longer than I should. He's been under before, but not recently.


My two are 11 (ragdoll) and 14 (former stable cat mutt). So I totally get you. I know there's clinics that have special protocols for senior/sensitive cats; I don't know in what area you are but if you're around Portland reach out to Kikidoodle for recommendations (she had an Adventure with cleaning on her senior cat recently, so she has Opinions - in a good way! You can find a few of the threads a little ways down on this Twitter search for reference.). My vet will always require blood panels for senior cats before they get put under. It makes the total cost a little more painful on the wallet, but it's sound medicine. My two have kidney issues already so I 100% wouldn't take them to a vet I don't specifically trust.

Especially if he has bad breath do get your boy in soon!

Vet called again as she had the ragdoll on the table. Good news is ragdoll only needs to lose two incisors, and they both look like they should be easy pulls. Bad news is muttcat needs to go in again in like 1-2 months to have the work on his mouth finished, because the canine they needed to pull turned out to be worse than they could see on X-ray. 



Spoiler: slight medical ick



Original plan was to do a crown amputation but when they got in there it was full of pus and nastiness - vet called its roots moth-eaten.


 He's had super nasty breath for a good while, so this was probably a long time in the making, and I feel bad it didn't get done sooner.

15-ish minutes until I get ready to head out and pick up my babies! (And give my bank account a heart attack.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 3, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Hooooooboy
> 
> Hey, whoever's watching, when I said that one trainer was unpleasant that wasn't me daring you to find me an even worse one


You don't work with military folks much.  Kinda their jam.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 3, 2021)

Now I know who is wasting all of the handsoap.

Co-worker pumps it into the toilet to try and cover up the smell of her shits.


----------



## Outré (Nov 3, 2021)

I doubt that will help…

Embrace the taste of human waste as it floats through the air and approaches your face.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Now I know who is wasting all of the handsoap.
> 
> Co-worker pumps it into the toilet to try and cover up the smell of her shits.


A while back I saw little scented oils in a gift shop, you know the kind you use in diffusers or whatever? Two of the scents were “anti cigarette” and “anti WC.” So I guess now you know what to get her for secret santa.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Now I know who is wasting all of the handsoap.
> 
> Co-worker pumps it into the toilet to try and cover up the smell of her shits.



She should just flush the very moment a turd hits the water. Most of the stench comes from the shit sitting there floating aimlessly in the bowl for minutes at a time; there's little stench during the "squeeze and push" phase.

Flush as soon as a stool touches down and the stench won't be nearly as strong.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 3, 2021)

I guess I'm not terribly upset by it, but I am fairly confused. I'd say a couple hours after my run, I'll get throbbing pain in my left thigh, that randomly acts up. then disaapears as soon as it came. I can't make heads or tails of why it is just one thigh that does this, or why it occurs hours after the run. But it makes it pretty hard to sleep when one thigh is suddenly experiencing sharp pains that just pop up randomly when you least expect it. Position sometimes affects whether it happens at all.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 3, 2021)

Coworker incredulous me and roomie have spent in the neighborhood of 750 bucks on a single mass removal surgery for one of the girls in the past.  "It's just a mouse!"

Lady, shut the fuck up.


KimberVaile said:


> I guess I'm not terribly upset by it, but I am fairly confused. I'd say a couple hours after my run, I'll get throbbing pain in my left thigh, that randomly acts up. then disaapears as soon as it came. I can't make heads or tails of why it is just one thigh that does this, or why it occurs hours after the run. But it makes it pretty hard to sleep when one thigh is suddenly experiencing sharp pains that just pop up randomly when you least expect it. Position sometimes affects whether it happens at all.


Possible pinched nerve or cramp?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 3, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I guess I'm not terribly upset by it, but I am fairly confused. I'd say a couple hours after my run, I'll get throbbing pain in my left thigh, that randomly acts up. then disaapears as soon as it came. I can't make heads or tails of why it is just one thigh that does this, or why it occurs hours after the run. But it makes it pretty hard to sleep when one thigh is suddenly experiencing sharp pains that just pop up randomly when you least expect it. Position sometimes affects whether it happens at all.


If you have a headache, feeling of weakness, or sudden fast pulse it is most likely moderate dehydration.

If routine, feels like shooting or lacerating pain then pulled muscle.

If you get a bruise or it starts spasming, probably a tendon.

Last two is low intensity workouts, first is large Gatorade.  No doctor, but usually happens to me when really pushing myself.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 3, 2021)

Sometimes like today, I feel like everything I am doing is a complete failure and I'm just a waste and nothing I do is ever worth anything.


It also doesn't help that everything hurts from the scoliosis I have, that's also fucking with my left shoulder so badly that I can't keep it positioned properly and it's all crooked and painful and shit.

God fucking damn it. I wish I could go back in time 11 years ago.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 3, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I guess I'm not terribly upset by it, but I am fairly confused. I'd say a couple hours after my run, I'll get throbbing pain in my left thigh, that randomly acts up. then disaapears as soon as it came. I can't make heads or tails of why it is just one thigh that does this, or why it occurs hours after the run. But it makes it pretty hard to sleep when one thigh is suddenly experiencing sharp pains that just pop up randomly when you least expect it. Position sometimes affects whether it happens at all.


Depending on how often or frequently they happen it could be growth pains or something tore in your leg that is healing. If this pain persists or starts to impede normal functions I recommend going to see a professional *Hugs you tightly*

Though I can say fo sho that that running has really been working for ya back there. Keep it up queen *booty smak*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 3, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Sometimes like today, I feel like everything I am doing is a complete failure and I'm just a waste and nothing I do is ever worth anything.
> 
> 
> It also doesn't help that everything hurts from the scoliosis I have, that's also fucking with my left shoulder so badly that I can't keep it positioned properly and it's all crooked and painful and shit.
> ...


*hugs you super tightly*

I know your health problems have made a lot of things worse and that your mental image of yourself isn't good either. but we're here now, and that means we gotta improve. You're surrounding yourself with people who are there for you and try to make you happy. Take that and use it as strength to get better. I know i'll be there for you *Tackles*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 3, 2021)

Cats are driving me nuts, especially the muttcat. I have to give them soaked kibble (so it’s soft) for the next two weeks or so. Ragdoll is grudgingly eating (she’s generally disinclined to believe that anything not kibble or kibble-like is food, so her accepting the soggy cereal disaster is good!), but muttcat is… maybe eating. I’ve seen him chew but I’m not sure if he actually swallowed, and most of the food ends up pushed out of the dish and onto the floor. I’ll be throwing out way more of this stupidly expensive prescription food than I like since soaked kibble becomes a Petri dish in a couple of hours, and if he doesn’t eat decently by breakfast it may be emergency vet visit time. Like… I know you’re missing teeth and you’re high on painkillers, buddy, but please just eat your damn food so I can stop worrying about you?

Fuck me for thinking this would be anything like routine.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 3, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Possible pinched nerve or cramp?



It's possible. I guess that'd explain why it's only my left thigh that's hurting. 



Minerva_Minx said:


> If you have a headache, feeling of weakness, or sudden fast pulse it is most likely moderate dehydration.
> 
> If routine, feels like shooting or lacerating pain then pulled muscle.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll keep it in mind. Possibly a pulled muscle, I'm not entirely sure, but that'd make sense. 



ssaannttoo said:


> Depending on how often or frequently they happen it could be growth pains or something tore in your leg that is healing. If this pain persists or starts to impede normal functions I recommend going to see a professional *Hugs you tightly*
> 
> Though I can say fo sho that that running has really been working for ya back there. Keep it up queen *booty smak*


Aww *hugs* Appreciate it SSaannttoo! Just be careful with my buns!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 3, 2021)

RAM said:


> She should just flush the very moment a turd hits the water. Most of the stench comes from the shit sitting there floating aimlessly in the bowl for minutes at a time; there's little stench during the "squeeze and push" phase.
> 
> Flush as soon as a stool touches down and the stench won't be nearly as strong.



I don't think she'd come back to work if I told her this. 

It would embarrass her. 

And I'd likely be questioned by the owners for having the audacity. 

Maybe I'll leave some poopourri type spray and a note saying "now you don't have to waste the handsoap anymore!"  and leave people asking questions.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 4, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Sometimes like today, I feel like everything I am doing is a complete failure and I'm just a waste and nothing I do is ever worth anything.


You're not and never were or are a failure or worthless.  When I feel most like that, it's usually me comparing myself to someone else who has no impact on me or my self-worth.  The person in the mirror is who I have learned to care for rather than sacrificing everything for others.  It's hard, but always a work in progress which brings me peace.


Rimna said:


> It also doesn't help that everything hurts from the scoliosis I have, that's also fucking with my left shoulder so badly that I can't keep it positioned properly and it's all crooked and painful and shit.
> 
> God fucking damn it. I wish I could go back in time 11 years ago.


You do chiro and yoga to stretch?  It helps me manage my pain a little, but I'm always running a 2 or 3 on the 1-10 pain scale even with good back strengthening exercises.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 4, 2021)

Cough still hanging around after the rest of my symptoms cleared up. Only becomes a problem when I try and sleep... So annoying.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't think she'd come back to work if I told her this.
> 
> It would embarrass her.
> 
> ...


Maybe get some of those things you put in the tank that turns the water blue.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 4, 2021)

Good news: Kitties are both eating. Not tons, but I called and checked with the vet and they said as long as they've got an interest in food it should be fine. Still a pain to have to give them meds, but I'm happy that at least that's the whole of it for now.



TyraWadman said:


> Cough still hanging around after the rest of my symptoms cleared up. Only becomes a problem when I try and sleep... So annoying.


Sleeptime cough is the worst. I usually try to add an extra pillow, or if it's a dry cough, sometimes making the air I'm breathing wetter helps. (I don't have a humidifier, so I just soak a kitchen towel and put that over my face.) I've missed like a quarter of my physio appointments in the last few months because if you've had any cold type symptoms in the last two days they don't want you in (COVID precaution, totally sensible).


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 4, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Good news: Kitties are both eating. Not tons, but I called and checked with the vet and they said as long as they've got an interest in food it should be fine. Still a pain to have to give them meds, but I'm happy that at least that's the whole of it for now.
> 
> 
> Sleeptime cough is the worst. I usually try to add an extra pillow, or if it's a dry cough, sometimes making the air I'm breathing wetter helps. (I don't have a humidifier, so I just soak a kitchen towel and put that over my face.) I've missed like a quarter of my physio appointments in the last few months because if you've had any cold type symptoms in the last two days they don't want you in (COVID precaution, totally sensible).


I've been elevating but I keep waking up for a short fit. And then wait for it to happen again a few minutes later. Gonna try Mucinex though. I'm done dealing with this. XD

I was supposed to get my first vaccine last week but I had to cancel. Now it's being delayed even more.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank goodness for Halloween. 
My cravings are getting the best of me 

*Screams like Godzilla before devouring all the Reese's. *


----------



## Rimna (Nov 4, 2021)

Everything is such a fucking struggle. Why can't I just have a normal, average life? I've given up on having it good ages ago. But a man shouldn't wage a fucking war for a normal job and normal health. It's like everything that happens to me is in some ridiculous hard mode for no reason at all. I cannot recall the last time something good happened to me. In fact, I can't recall the last time something normal happened to me. It's all been downhill for the last I don't fucking know,  20 years.

It's bullshit and I'm finding it increasingly more difficult to find a reason to keep going.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 4, 2021)

Gods Damned steam boiler water fill valve (replenishes lost water during steam heating cycle) has decided flooding the basement floor is an acceptable action. The real problem is the radiator in my master bedroom is not a one-pipe radiator, it's for a two pipe steam or hot water. No steam check on it, just an open end more or less opposite the steam inlet that has some funky thermostat on it and an open drain tube. We're losing too much steam/water through the thermostat valving so the boiler needs to fill too often. That's when the fill valve says "Hey! Let me flood the basement floor!" It's never deep, just enough to make you have to wear shoes to go down there and argue with Mister Fill Valve.

We honestly need a new or new-to-us one-pipe steam radiator in the proper configuration but damn, they weigh about five hundred pounds. Can't get one shipped from Chicago to Central Indiana for less than the cost of the radiator! I might be able to drive up there cheaper.

Also, need the wiring to that fill valve redone to be properly set up. This is what happens when the people (a church) that owned our house before us cheaped out on the boiler replacement. d00d that did the work really did a fine job of farking up the pipe configuration and wiring.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 4, 2021)

I have come to the semi-horrifying realization that I may be at least partially surrounded by people who have no idea what the fuck they're doing


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 4, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Everything is such a fucking struggle. Why can't I just have a normal, average life? I've given up on having it good ages ago. But a man shouldn't wage a fucking war for a normal job and normal health. It's like everything that happens to me is in some ridiculous hard mode for no reason at all. I cannot recall the last time something good happened to me. In fact, I can't recall the last time something normal happened to me. It's all been downhill for the last I don't fucking know,  20 years.
> 
> It's bullshit and I'm finding it increasingly more difficult to find a reason to keep going.


*hugs you super tightly*

We care about you Rimna. and things are hard now, you're going through a move, a new job, a lot of things in life are changing for you. Its normal to feel like this, but we need you to keep going on, keep fighting keep struggling and it will get better. We will be here to support you. I know I will.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 4, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I have come to the semi-horrifying realization that I may be at least partially surrounded by people who have no idea what the fuck they're doing


*blinks a few times*

People know what they are doing?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *blinks a few times*
> 
> People know what they are doing?


There are times where it looks like it but now I'm really not sure


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 4, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> There are times where it looks like it but now I'm really not sure


Well I mess up a lot, and having support from my peers can help a lot. I think its important to know they are people too and have lives outside of work. Ya never know if they are just having a bad day :3


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Nov 4, 2021)

My work week has been brutal and we've lost three patients; two of which were from the same family. 
Needless to say, I am depressed and angry today. Emotions are hitting hard.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 4, 2021)

ForestWitchBrews said:


> My work week has been brutal and we've lost three patients; two of which were from the same family.
> Needless to say, I am depressed and angry today. Emotions are hitting hard.


*hugs ya super tightly*

Im assuming you're in the medical environment so... its hard I know it is, watching people like that pass cant be easy. But something that you can focus on is the good you're doing. Helping people and getting them better. Its not going to be easy, but we're here to help ^w^


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Nov 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *hugs ya super tightly*
> 
> Im assuming you're in the medical environment so... its hard I know it is, watching people like that pass cant be easy. But something that you can focus on is the good you're doing. Helping people and getting them better. Its not going to be easy, but we're here to help ^w^


I appreciate the kind words and encouragement. I work at an animal hospital that takes in a lot of emergencies. Last night was a particularly nasty dog-fight case that kept us after for two hours. It's hard to stomach sometimes and I was hopeful they'd pull through. Earlier in the week, a lady lost two of her pugs. On separate days. They had been with her for 10+ years each. Despite this, I do love my work. 
Honestly, I don't think I could handle working in human medicine. Seeing children ill would end me.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 4, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I have come to the semi-horrifying realization that I may be at least partially surrounded by people who have no idea what the fuck they're doing


I spent three years in a Police Department and sixteen years as a communications tech with a school district, always surrounded by the totally clueless. I can feel for ya.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 5, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I have come to the semi-horrifying realization that I may be at least partially surrounded by people who have no idea what the fuck they're doing


If they knew what they were doing, I wouldn't have a job.

Or videos of stupid people to watch.  Or Darwin Awards.  Or Florida Man.


Rimna said:


> Everything is such a fucking struggle. Why can't I just have a normal, average life? I've given up on having it good ages ago. But a man shouldn't wage a fucking war for a normal job and normal health. It's like everything that happens to me is in some ridiculous hard mode for no reason at all. I cannot recall the last time something good happened to me. In fact, I can't recall the last time something normal happened to me. It's all been downhill for the last I don't fucking know,  20 years.
> 
> It's bullshit and I'm finding it increasingly more difficult to find a reason to keep going.


Why is life always a war and on hard mode?   Oh, wow.  Never seen Idiocracy?   we're outmatched by the actively ignorant.   My story, anyway.

Plants crave electrolytes!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

One more day of work
One more day of work!!!


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> One more day of work
> One more day of work!!!


Lucky you!! I work every other weekend and this is my on weekend  … but I only work seven out of every 14 days. So that’s a positive. I could’ve taken a normal eight hour Monday through Friday shift but I like the 12 hour rotating shift better… lots of days off


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 5, 2021)

I hate this earworm




So Im sharing it to spread the suffering


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

Haha talk about things that you can’t unsee.. I like it a lot better than it’s raining men!!! Although I think I got drunk on a cruise ship and karaokedit it’s raining men once. Hah


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 5, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Plants crave electrolytes!


Not to be a buzzkill, but I actually checked the ingredient list on the defictionalized version of Brawndo (yes, someone made a real-life energy drink version, at least for a while).

About one minute of searches later as to whether plants actually tolerate any of that stuff and...

Apparently there's one electrolyte plants ACTUALLY crave that's in that stuff (and more energy drinks than you'd expect) and that's potassium.  I think they also use some vitamins too.

Problem is, plants KINDA hate sodium.  And sugar they didn't make.  And food coloring.  And LIKELY the caffeine.  Just for starters.

(I actually haven't seen the movie so I don't know if they were this kind of specific - I'm assuming not.  I still wouldn't DARE water plants with Gatorade or any sports/energy drink, even in an apocalypse - you know how expensive those drinks are in the grand scheme of things?)

Dunno how many plant roots are picky enough to JUST get the good stuff and not the rest.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 5, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I hate this earworm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that @Tacoshark  's theme song?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 5, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Not to be a buzzkill, but I actually checked the ingredient list on the defictionalized version of Brawndo (yes, someone made a real-life energy drink version, at least for a while).
> 
> About one minute of searches later as to whether plants actually tolerate any of that stuff and...
> 
> ...






I just accept we're doomed.


----------



## Filter (Nov 5, 2021)

How unhealthy and expensive it is to eat out. I thought about making my own lunch this morning before work, but didn't have time. Looks like this will be an "intermittent fasting" day.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)

Filter said:


> How unhealthy and expensive it is to eat out. I thought about making my own lunch this morning before work, but didn't have time. Looks like this will be an "intermittent fasting" day.


I honestly hate how expensive it can be to get something HEALTHY when dining out but I also kind of understand why - spoilage and waste make a lot of things hard to keep around


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

I’ve gotta have a ladder at work and someone hid them all. 

What I need is a lizard with a ladder… Where are you Bill??


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

Outré said:


> I’ve gotta have a ladder at work and someone hid them all.
> 
> What I need is a lizard with a ladder… Where are you Bill??
> 
> View attachment 121916


I don't see what the problem is. Just stand on your tippytoes.


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't see what the problem is. Just stand on your tippytoes.


Haha. This might need to be a real possibility. Maybe I can find a rickety old chair or barstool.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)

Outré said:


> Haha. This might need to be a real possibility. Maybe I can find a rickety old chair or barstool.


That's a pretty quick way to end up with a workers comp filing


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 5, 2021)

Truck driver delivers 4 pallets. I have 2 pallets to return. Says he doesn't have room...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 5, 2021)

....welp.  Been trying to re-integrate some foods I'd previously excluded back into my diet, now that I've addressed some issues with magnesium supplementing.

Gluten has been largely a success - which is good, because eating gluten-free SUCKS when fiber's also an issue.  Jury's still out on fiber, but I might be able to tolerate reduced amounts - we'll try that next week.  (It'll be big if I can bring fiber back in because that re-opens vegetables and fruits as options.)

I WAS going to try fiber THIS week, but my father made the mistake of buying "light" juice - which has sucralose, one of the things I'd banned.  I was going to try bringing back sucralose this weekend anyway, so (after lecturing him on this - he REALLY needs to wear his glasses at the grocery store) I had some...

....and I can say with 100% certainty that sucralose has to stay off my list.  I'm testing to see whether the slight nosebleed I got was the sucralose or the drier weather, but I'm pretty sure the bloating, nausea, and excessive dry mouth (that doesn't seem to get better just by drinking water) is all sucralose-caused in this case.

"So just cut off the diet stuff, Firuthi!"

Turns out most common protein supplements - or at least the ones readily available in stores - have sucralose in them.  As I had leftover protein bars and shakes from before I ditched sucralose, those now have to get thrown out or possibly donated to less fortunate families.

This also bars me from making post-workout shakes as protein powders often have sucralose for... some bizarre reason.  (And it isn't worth it when milk and meat are still options.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 5, 2021)

I watched Squid Games.  Really, really good.  Deserving of all the hype.  If you have a PTSD, watch a highlight reel on episode 5.

nope, my vent is goddamn American exceptionalism and idiots commenting on other cultures like they know them even though they have never been there or experienced them in any ,eaningful way, just they saw some youtube or wiki and good god, they're American and know just wtf they're talking about.

Spoiler free rant example:
Guards wear red and players wear green.
The first game is like pogs with the object being to flip the other persons pog over.  Players choose between a red and blue tile.
American commenter goes oh yeah, red is guard blie is player blah blah blah.  No, you culturally deficient hack!  Red and blue are the taegeuk and colors of Korea - both of them!
The games are played straight because of class warfare.  This creates conflict as those of higher class are brought low and those of lower class are suddenly on even terms, because class warfare is a thing in Korea!  It's almost impossible to be middle class.  You can tell a difference if you go to Seoul - Gangnam and  Samseong- then go to Gunsan.  People talk about Jeju island because it's a place enjoyed by everyone, but rich and poor can have different, though similar experiences.  Omg.

Sorry, I just hate how people instead of attempting to understand and communicate about culture, diversity, and experience in the US automatically think they know how other cultures operate and use exceptionalosm as justification.  Exceptionalism is a goddamn myth used to justify some serious racism and stereotyping. And I'm tired of watching commentary and listening to this bs instead of people talking, sharing, and communicating openly or visiting the country they want to talk about.

Sorry about the vent rage which I'm trying not to be political, but i is infuriating that all this is from predominately Americans.


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I watched Squid Games.  Really, really good.  Deserving of all the hype.  If you have a PTSD, watch a highlight reel on episode 5.
> 
> nope, my vent is goddamn American exceptionalism and idiots commenting on other cultures like they know them even though they have never been there or experienced them in any ,eaningful way, just they saw some youtube or wiki and good god, they're American and know just wtf they're talking about.
> 
> ...


Do you know if Netflix has a way of watching this show with subtitles instead of dubbing? I’ve heard about the show and have wanted to watch it, but when I went to do so I realized that it was dubbed. I have a really hard time with dubbing unless it’s on something animated… I would much rather prefer subtitles.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I watched Squid Games.  Really, really good.  Deserving of all the hype.  If you have a PTSD, watch a highlight reel on episode 5.
> 
> nope, my vent is goddamn American exceptionalism and idiots commenting on other cultures like they know them even though they have never been there or experienced them in any ,eaningful way, just they saw some youtube or wiki and good god, they're American and know just wtf they're talking about.
> 
> ...


It's a fair criticism a lot of the time (American exceptionalism)

You'd be surprised how much other nationalities do it too, though, sometimes in surprising ways, though Americans have a reputation for it for a reason.  The thing about American exceptionalism is that it's fed to Americans through a funnel, or at least it was in the past.  English is practically a lingua franca for business.  America is a HUGE source of exported media, and imported media was considered variably niche for the longest time because there was no perceived need for any broadening of horizons at home - America was the  center of the entertainment universe, and by sheer quantity alone it might have had a right to that title.  This is before you get into geographical factors, the aftermath of American intervention in global conflict, the pooling of vast amounts of talent of all kinds within American borders...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 6, 2021)

Outré said:


> Do you know if Netflix has a way of watching this show with subtitles instead of dubbing? I’ve heard about the show and have wanted to watch it, but when I went to do so I realized that it was dubbed. I have a really hard time with dubbing unless it’s on something animated… I would much rather prefer subtitles.


I watched it in Korean with American subtitles, which was pretty on point.  What I thought was hilarious was "Stop calling me, sir" kept randomly coming up when an immigrant spoke using very formal high Korean.  one character let it slide, but the other was clearly annoyed which was showing their intolerance to immigrants.  Another was just a huge subtle insult towards the gangster that came out "stay away from me." 



F***ing Hostile said:


> It's a fair criticism a lot of the time (American exceptionalism)
> 
> You'd be surprised how much other nationalities do it too, though, sometimes in surprising ways, though Americans have a reputation for it for a reason.  The thing about American exceptionalism is that it's fed to Americans through a funnel, or at least it was in the past.  English is practically a lingua franca for business.  America is a HUGE source of exported media, and imported media was considered variably niche for the longest time because there was no perceived need for any broadening of horizons at home - America was the  center of the entertainment universe, and by sheer quantity alone it might have had a right to that title.  This is before you get into geographical factors, the aftermath of American intervention in global conflict, the pooling of vast amounts of talent of all kinds within American borders...


Like I said, it just willful lack of knowledge and understanding by American youtubers and others making commentary.  Some things I wanted to know more of: certain color combinations, i get the MC Escher references but needed extra context, or the food being eaten and conscription.  American commentary was either way off because of translation or trying to be the first on the popularity bandwagon that I found them insulting in their trying to explain things they don't understand.  It seriously irks me.

I know it happens elsewhere, but it hurts when it's at home and people just dismiss it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 6, 2021)

Eh... I dislike having to go to the store on a Friday night.... (like I did yesterday)
But, *the good news* is - is that I don't have to do it on the weekend now. ☺


----------



## Outré (Nov 6, 2021)

^mmmmm Italian sausage.


----------



## cinsyrly (Nov 7, 2021)

chronic pain is kicking my ass ; _ ;


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 7, 2021)

Pleeeeeease, dude. You need to go to rehab, because you might die in a gutter one day, overdosed on crack in only your underwear and boots. Please don't do this, because you used to be so different. I know I get mad at you, but it's because of my C-PTSD being triggered when you are high. I'm sorry for the things I say when I'm triggered, and I know we always forgive each other after you come back down. Please... get help.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 7, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Pleeeeeease, dude. You need to go to rehab, because you might die in a gutter one day, overdosed on crack in only your underwear and boots. Please don't do this, because you used to be so different. I know I get mad at you, but it's because of my C-PTSD being triggered when you are high. I'm sorry for the things I say when I'm triggered, and I know we always forgive each other after you come back down. Please... get help.



Have you ever tried making an anonymous wellness check to non-emergency?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

https://www.nami.org/Your-Journey/Family-Members-and-Caregivers/Calling-911-and-Talking-with-Police

Just so you have info.  Sorry for lateness.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you ever tried making an anonymous wellness check to non-emergency?


You can do that?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

Yes, absolutely.

Caveats:
Most Republican states have APOWW (Arrest by Peace Officer Without Warrant).  In other words states like Wisconsin, Florida, Idaho, North Carolina have variants on this.  Basic priniciple, police can detain or arrest a suicidal person for reasons of protective custody to lut them into medical care.  Good news, they get care they need.  Bad news... still police.

Most Democrat states have adopted OPC (Order of Protective Custody) that prevents arrest or detention and requires health service response, with the ability for severe cases to be handled with police assistance after 72 hours.  Good news it's medical response.  Bad news, could still get an ambulance ride.

If you don't know, when you place the call be sure to call non-emergency and state it's for mental health concerns.  The website walks through it.  NaAMI is trying to soften police intervention.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 7, 2021)

Went to get some crud from meds off cat’s face this morning, and twisted my neck/upper back funny. Now my spine hurts like fuck and I can’t bend down, look behind me, or raise both arms above my head. Boyfriend had to help me into my shirt.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 7, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> You can do that?


Absolutely! Just try to call the local non-emergency police number. They will likely ask for your name and address out of practice (in case you lose connection) but you can always say "I'd prefer to remain anonymous please".


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm surprised how disruptive the "fall back" DST change is to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 7, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Went to get some crud from meds off cat’s face this morning, and twisted my neck/upper back funny. Now my spine hurts like fuck and I can’t bend down, look behind me, or raise both arms above my head. Boyfriend had to help me into my shirt.



Trapezius muscle? I often pull that one. There are gentle postural exercises you can do  that will slowly help, like rotating your head from side to side slowly, and leaning one ear to each shoulder. Sometimes I find it helps to have a hot bath.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

I hate when my wife set me off at 5AM then goes to work.  Why can't she do it like other couples because she knows how this will just keep going in my head.  Grrrrr...  least on a Sunday, but still- things to do!


quoting_mungo said:


> Went to get some crud from meds off cat’s face this morning, and twisted my neck/upper back funny. Now my spine hurts like fuck and I can’t bend down, look behind me, or raise both arms above my head. Boyfriend had to help me into my shirt.


I hope you feel better and your little babies are doing better.  I know they still have a while to heal but it is nice to hear they're eating and doing fine.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

so yeah I'm pretty sure someone dinged my car and didn't even leave a "sorry" note

A bit irritated but not much to be done about it


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Trapezius muscle? I often pull that one. There are gentle postural exercises you can do  that will slowly help, like rotating your head from side to side slowly, and leaning one ear to each shoulder. Sometimes I find it helps to have a hot bath.


I have no idea; I know where it hurts but it's hard to relate that to muscle diagrams. I'd sooner guess rhomboid major based on location, or possibly something non-muscley right by the spine - initially I almost thought I'd shifted a disc or similar. Funnily, I ill-advisedly carried a heavy box from the car to parents' flat (using elevator, but still), and that didn't make it worse. If anything, it seems to have made it slightly better. Still having trouble reaching for things below thigh height or so, and can't stretch my arms straight up, but it's going the right direction. Possibly taking the scenic route. XD



Minerva_Minx said:


> I hope you feel better and your little babies are doing better. I know they still have a while to heal but it is nice to hear they're eating and doing fine.


Babies are suuuper mad all they get to eat is soggy cereal when they want crunchy munchies. (Translation: soaked kibble is not nearly as attractive as dry kibble.) Sorry, kitties, doctor's orders. Vet says it's all good as long as they show interest in the food and eat some, which they definitely do. Especially the showing interest part. Ragdoll is pretty much glued to me whenever I'm within like 10 meters of the door to the guest room (where the bag of kibble is kept since she's a magpie who steals and also "safecracks" food bags with her teeth). Dropped a piece of dry kibble on the floor when making their breakfast and she was on that thing like a vulture.

The muttcat had an infection in his jaw bone from a FORL-eroded tooth so he's on antibiotics and stronger painkillers. Meaning that much more stuff to shove into his mouth. He doesn't seem to be terribly bothered by it so far, thank goodness.

Getting both of them into a tooth brushing routine after this is going to be ~FUN~ though. >.<


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 7, 2021)

I feel so fucking stupid. Is my mental illness that bad? I thought I heard him doing drugs, but it was just auditory hallucionations. Guys, he is not on drugs. I'm just an idiot. I am so sorry.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I feel so fucking stupid. Is my mental illness that bad? I thought I heard him doing drugs, but it was just auditory hallucionations. Guys, he is not on drugs. I'm just an idiot. I am so sorry.


I was more concerned for possible suicide.  Drug related issues are secondary to medical attention.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Reddit really is a trainwreck, I jokingly say Depression & Anxiety are the same I get 3 replies threatening me?.


It's not a joking matter to some.  I'm not necessarily shy about off-color humor but as someone who deals with those issues, I don't find them particularly funny a lot of time and levity about those subjects hasn't really helped very often with strangers on the internet.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 7, 2021)

Apparently pandemics obey health recommendations - if restrictions ease up, the pandemic is bound by black magic to stay away. :V

I don't like confrontation, but if you're going to sit less than two meters from me _complaining_ that measures put in place for the pandemic haven't been revoked at your workplace because you personally feel inconvenienced by people working from home two days a week, I'm not going to pretend like all's well and good and we're having pleasant dinner conversation. And one of the things said to defend the attitude was literally "restrictions were lifted."

Like, yes. We also never had lockdowns. Does that mean the pandemic didn't hit us as hard as neighboring countries? Not exactly. (By which I mean "not fucking at all.") It means the people who wrote our laws didn't foresee a situation where lockdowns would help prevent further spread of serious illness, and that our equivalent to the CDC dropped the ball on quite a few points.

And there's people out there _who work in health care_ and who won't get a shot until they want to travel abroad to/through a country that requires it. Glad you value human lives as highly as your holiday in the sun. :V

I'm irritated as fuck because this kind of attitude... Nope. Just nope.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Apparently pandemics obey health recommendations - if restrictions ease up, the pandemic is bound by black magic to stay away. :V
> 
> I don't like confrontation, but if you're going to sit less than two meters from me _complaining_ that measures put in place for the pandemic haven't been revoked at your workplace because you personally feel inconvenienced by people working from home two days a week, I'm not going to pretend like all's well and good and we're having pleasant dinner conversation. And one of the things said to defend the attitude was literally "restrictions were lifted."
> 
> ...


We have the CDC and our political leaders screw it up.

Fired, lost vote
Counties go anti-vax because Texas
NM doctors protest vaccines because why not
and anti-vax laws because wtf

You can't win an argument with facts -it works only on people willing to learn.  You have to persuade with emotion because people are scared animals.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> We have the CDC and our political leaders screw it up.
> 
> Fired, lost vote
> Counties go anti-vax because Texas
> ...


"Backfire effect"

I have, no joke, listened to people tell me that the mRNA vaccine is made from aborted fetuses (oh yeah and so's ibuprofen)

I'm not going to even try to argue with that because I'm a fucking layman and somehow I know that that assertion is hilariously, mindbogglingly unfounded, and I also know that it had to have been planted firmly in their brain by some dipshit somewhere who's WAY more convincing than I am

meanwhile any REMOTELY sane and founded qualms or misgivings about vaccine effects, pandemic response (and opportunities to address those satisfactorily and get everyone on the same page so we can move the fuck along while minimizing pain and suffering) get lost in floods of pants-on-head crazy like this


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 7, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> We have the CDC and our political leaders screw it up.
> 
> Fired, lost vote
> Counties go anti-vax because Texas
> ...


You’re not wrong. It’s just vexing when people who clearly aren’t taking it very seriously (or at least not seeing it as a current threat) try to throw facts at you. “Below median but not absolute bottom” isn’t exactly where I’m going to go “clearly we had this situation well managed.” It’s like… I hear your facts and disagree with your conclusions. 

Like… there were some fuckups/unfortunate things with the swine flu vaccine (not strong enough measures taken quickly enough when serious side effects first surfaced in a neighboring country), and I’m not going to pretend there weren’t. But to change the entire approach to your vaccination effort because of that makes no sense. People are more likely to get their shots if you send them a card saying “this is your time and place” than if you rely on them to make their own appointments through a wonky-ass online booking system that differs between each provider. Opt-out is better than opt-in for these situations.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

I don't know if it's my cynicism, experience with battlefield events, or just my own bias, but in the end this will be self correcting as that segment is going to suffer significant casualties which will actually help as much as the vaccine.  If it's  80% for herd immunity, you can achieve it by vaccinating 80 out of 100 or 72 of 90 with 10 fatalities.

What has me laughing and crying is when it's one political group (the same one that rushed the vaccine) opposing it, and then going, "crqp, this is killing our chances of winning a seat!  Hurry and support, but let them know they have a choice!"


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 7, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Pleeeeeease, dude. You need to go to rehab, because you might die in a gutter one day, overdosed on crack in only your underwear and boots. Please don't do this, because you used to be so different. I know I get mad at you, but it's because of my C-PTSD being triggered when you are high. I'm sorry for the things I say when I'm triggered, and I know we always forgive each other after you come back down. Please... get help.


*hugs you extremely tightly*

People are strange things, we do things that hurt the people we love. I know I've done it before. but we are there for them, to reach out and do our best to help them, but this person needs to be ready to get this help. Remember that we are here for you, no matter what happens Sleepy, You are one of my favorite cattos and seeing you here on the forums fills my heart with absolute joy. Thank you for being such an awesome caring person *HUGS EVEN TIGHTER*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

Omg, my daughter just went to sleep in our room!  I love her she, but she just puki blocked her moms!  Dang it!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 8, 2021)

I am so burnt out with work.

I am tired of feeling unsafe and expendable every time I walk through the door of the hospital. Every. Single. Day. We're staffed inadequately. My unit has an acuity of 7.5. That means for every 8 hour shift we're supposed to be staffed with 7.5 licensed individuals (the .5 being someone working just 4 hours) to safely cover all the patients. At bare minimum its supposed to be 1 licensed person for every 8 patients per state licensing requirements. I have 40 patients on my unit that I take care of. Staffing for the past month has been giving us 3-4 people. Nowhere near the 1:8 ratio. Hospital policy is that we need at least 3 bodies to cover the floor at all time, so we can't even safely cover our lunch breaks without borrowing staff from other units when they give us 3 people for the shift.

I work with a dangerous patient population. Its not safe for them or for us.

Covid has only made things worse. As a hospital we never shut down because of it. Had our outbreaks to deal with and our own covid wards to manage, but because its a state facility we all got a pay cut and furloughed 2 days a month (have to work but not get paid) all while receiving emails from the governor about how us nursing staff are heroes and he appreciates us so much (not enough to open budget though it seems). So any wonder we've had a ton of people quit during pandemic and because of the budget they aren't hiring people to replace them. Have even more people walking out because of the vaccine mandates.

I've talked to union representative about the unsafe staffing levels and how its a jaco violation (Joint Commission on Accreditation of Healthcare Organizations) and I've been told that because of the pandemic the state is utilizing its emergency powers and as its a state facility basically our contract is null and they can do whatever they want to us and we just have to eat it.

Well it came to head last Thursday. Patient attacked and took out my shift's lead and another staff. Shift leads injuries are so bad he's probably going to medically retire because of it. So now there's even less regular staff on my unit to work and those of us left are demoralized and wondering when we'll be next to be taken out.

Feeling compassion fatigue big time and its been a struggle to bring myself go back to work each day lately.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2021)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I am so burnt out with work.
> 
> I am tired of feeling unsafe and expendable every time I walk through the door of the hospital. Every. Single. Day. We're staffed inadequately. My unit has an acuity of 7.5. That means for every 8 hour shift we're supposed to be staffed with 7.5 licensed individuals (the .5 being someone working just 4 hours) to safely cover all the patients. At bare minimum its supposed to be 1 licensed person for every 8 patients per state licensing requirements. I have 40 patients on my unit that I take care of. Staffing for the past month has been giving us 3-4 people. Nowhere near the 1:8 ratio. Hospital policy is that we need at least 3 bodies to cover the floor at all time, so we can't even safely cover our lunch breaks without borrowing staff from other units when they give us 3 people for the shift.
> 
> ...


Heroes can't solve everything for others.  You've made it clear that you actually tried to speak up on this and it got nowhere.

Three questions:

How much money have you saved up, if any?
How are the other hospitals in the area and does your union allow transfers?
Are there other lines of work locally that use your skillset and do they pay enough for your current living arrangements?
....no, seriously, there comes a point where you have to fold 'em and I'm trying to ascertain whether doing so would screw you over worse.  Your comment about "compassion fatigue" suggests to me that the "what about the patients" thing that keeps a worrying number of medical staff locked to their jobs might not hold anymore.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 8, 2021)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I am so burnt out with work.
> 
> I am tired of feeling unsafe and expendable every time I walk through the door of the hospital. Every. Single. Day. We're staffed inadequately. My unit has an acuity of 7.5. That means for every 8 hour shift we're supposed to be staffed with 7.5 licensed individuals (the .5 being someone working just 4 hours) to safely cover all the patients. At bare minimum its supposed to be 1 licensed person for every 8 patients per state licensing requirements. I have 40 patients on my unit that I take care of. Staffing for the past month has been giving us 3-4 people. Nowhere near the 1:8 ratio. Hospital policy is that we need at least 3 bodies to cover the floor at all time, so we can't even safely cover our lunch breaks without borrowing staff from other units when they give us 3 people for the shift.
> 
> ...


*Hugs you super tightly*

This is a very imperfect situation and I dont feel I can really give you advice for this one, as there are things about this I dont quite understand, and I dont want to give you poor advice that may end up limiting you. Instead I would like to try and give you some words of wisdom. Life is hard (As you can obviously see) and being in a high stress environment is horrible, especially with COVID, having to work extra sucks. Finding something outside of work can really help, like a hobby or a sport. Something to help regenerate yourself and your mind.

I know its hard, but anything worth while isn't easy, if it was everybody would do it. I believe in you, do what makes you happy and what feels right for you.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 8, 2021)

OwO


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 8, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> OwO


It has been a long time since you have been here Sharko, good to have ya back for a bit.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 8, 2021)

Wife is having similar problems here.  Four RNs  a nutritionist, and dietary aid at the retirement home she works at were terminated for refusing the COVID-19 vaccine.

I'm all for firing health professionals who can't be bothered to get a vaccine- I see doctors because I want to be healthy not come out with more medical issues than I went in with.

Unfortunately, I've to often seen what happens when good people do the right thing.  Just know you and others like you are sincerely and whole heartedly appreciated, especially now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> "Backfire effect"
> 
> I have, no joke, listened to people tell me that the mRNA vaccine is made from aborted fetuses (oh yeah and so's ibuprofen)
> 
> ...



One of my family is a medical doctor, who is very hesitant about vaccines. I think I've posted about it before and the difficulty associated with it (didn't finish my full course of standard vaccinations until I was an adult and got them on my own). 

I recently had to persuade them to stop pressuring my brother to use his own urine as 'medicine'.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 8, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> One of my family is a medical doctor, who is very hesitant about vaccines. I think I've posted about it before and the difficulty associated with it (didn't finish my full course of standard vaccinations until I was an adult and got them on my own).
> 
> I recently had to persuade them to stop pressuring my brother to use his own urine as 'medicine'.


There are going to be people who have adverse reactions to even the most proven ones

The rush past trials with some was concerning but understandable, the legal indemnity being granted to pharma is absolutely NOT.  People being denied recourse for injury that could result is unacceptable.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 8, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Heroes can't solve everything for others.  You've made it clear that you actually tried to speak up on this and it got nowhere.
> 
> Three questions:
> 
> ...



I just bought a house 3 weeks ago. So most of my savings are tied up in that. I'm rooted to the area. I could transfer to another state hospital, but closest one is about 2 hour drive away, not ideal.

I've been a registered nurse for nearly 7 years. With my skillset I could work in any of the other hospitals in the area, but from talking to my peers at those hospitals it would be a hefty pay cut. And their working conditions aren't much better right now with everyone stretched so thin. So they've got me in golden handcuffs at the moment.

I mostly just wanted to vent. With my coworkers being seriously injured, I'm sick of the hospital higher ups being reactive when it comes to safety. Feels like they're seeing how much they can get away with taking away before a patient or staff gets injured then back-tracking ever so slightly.

For the time being I'm just working toward getting my nurse-practitioner license so I'll have less people above me on the ladder and more leeway to affect things.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 8, 2021)

Woo most of the things that were wearing on me have to some degree self-resolved:
- My back feels mostly better; still sore but bearably so and definitely going the right direction there.
- Cats are through the course of two of their medications, so now it's just one thing to give ragdoll morning and evening, and two things for muttcat. Doesn't mean they'll enjoy it, but it's at least way quicker and that means easier to control them for.
- Fall break is over and town's not stupidly packed anymore so going there doesn't feel like a game of human dodgeball.

I'm still ludicrously tired, and the cats' situation is still really draining for me to deal with, but it's way _better_.



F***ing Hostile said:


> The rush past trials with some was concerning but understandable, the legal indemnity being granted to pharma is absolutely NOT. People being denied recourse for injury that could result is unacceptable.


I think that's an issue where the answer falls between the two endpoints. Manufacturers need to be held responsible for errors on their parts and adverse effects they could reasonably have predicted. It should not be possible to sue them for damages after experiencing a one in a million previously unknown side effect. And there's, obviously, a whole grayscale in between those two.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)

Waking up at 4:30AM for no reason whatsoever? Sure, why the fuck NOT.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 9, 2021)

My brother offered me a job near Boston.

I'd love the city life and access to a gay scene, but I'm tired of cities and that place is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)

Today is going to be a full pot day.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 9, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Today is going to be a full pot day.


*hugs*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)

Bought a pack of menthols, I absolutely have no further fucks to give today


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 9, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Bought a pack of menthols, I absolutely have no further fucks to give today


*hugs you super tightly*


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 10, 2021)

Hooray, my baby bro is finally copying the quiet/softpoken character! I can finally know peace!
.....
.....
Oh god he's started his edgy phase, hasn't he???


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)

Tired.


----------



## MechaMegs (Nov 10, 2021)

I hate that ADHD makes reading like super hard.
I just want to sit down and read my book and not read the same page 3 times in order to actually digest the content all because my brain wants more stimuli.


----------



## Outré (Nov 10, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> I hate that ADHD makes reading like super hard.
> I just want to sit down and read my book and not read the same page 3 times in order to actually digest the content all because my brain wants more stimuli.


Have you tried audio books? They are actually kind of cool if they have a good reader. There was this Jim Dale dude who did a way good job at reading the Harry Potter book. Some readers are just awful though and it’s better to just read it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 10, 2021)

Got my first dose. I hate needles so I've been stressing over the suspense.
Wasn't bad at all, the only part that stung/burned a little is because she jabbed me before the alcohol could dry.
Now I just need to not overthink the symptoms and find ways to keep my mind off of it.

On a happier vent, not having to wake up to an alarm is one of the best feelings in the world. Plus having more energy throughout my day and actually fulfill my hobbies and art obligations. It's amazing~


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Waking up at 4:30AM for no reason whatsoever? Sure, why the fuck NOT.



I wake up at 5am every day for twenty minutes like clock work.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 10, 2021)

Although I really don't see a point in venting anymore, I just wanted to say, things keep going downhill and there's no stopping it.
I wish I could go back in time 13 years or whatever the fuck it was before everything went to shit. If you had asked me a year or so ago - I'd have a confidently positive outlook on the future. Now, I honestly can't see myself after 5 years. Eh... whatever.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Although I really don't see a point in venting anymore, I just wanted to say, things keep going downhill and there's no stopping it.
> I wish I could either go back in time 13 years or whatever the fuck it was before everything went to shit. If you had asked me a year or so ago - I'd have a confidently positive outlook on the future. Now, I honestly can't see myself after 5 years. Eh... whatever.


Maybe you're in a darker spot right now.  Things change.  Sometimes they change for the better, and sometimes making moves to where you think the light is takes you to a light, if not THE light you're looking for.   Sometimes someone helps you find it.

Few things are genuinely permanent.  Patience is always, ALWAYS the hardest part.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 10, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> I hate that ADHD makes reading like super hard.
> I just want to sit down and read my book and not read the same page 3 times in order to actually digest the content all because my brain wants more stimuli.


It might help to use an e-book reader and enlarge the text to a more comfortable size; a lot of people with ADHD are sometimes find hard to process a wall of text, so dividing the text into bite-size chunks you can quickly read and flip through may help.



Rimna said:


> Although I really don't see a point in venting anymore, I just wanted to say, things keep going downhill and there's no stopping it.
> I wish I could either go back in time 13 years or whatever the fuck it was before everything went to shit. If you had asked me a year or so ago - I'd have a confidently positive outlook on the future. Now, I honestly can't see myself after 5 years. Eh... whatever.


Circumstances take time to change, but you've made a lot of progress over the three years I've known despite the challenges. You got drive and diligence, so ultimately you're going good places. You've just got to learn from the setbacks and keep working through the problems.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 10, 2021)

Dealing with being sued for rent "owed" for a dump I rented in California back in 2018. We were offered a one year lease to save us $100 USD on our rent. Well, they offered everyone in the complex the same thing. Suspicious, eh? Well, a few months later, they start major remodeling to the outside of the buildings (5) and complex in general. They had one roofer doing the shingles, no helper or anything. Five-plus months of nail gun tattoo on the roofs. Bobcat loaders backing into the building. Pallets of pavers unceremoniously put in my parking space. A constant raising of dust and jackhammering on the weekend. Equipment blocking the access on the weekends. One truck in particular blocked everyone from coming or going. The city towed that one but it was a day before they could get out to take care of that.

Totally fed up, I declared war. Called the city every time they were in violation. I used to run a general contracting company with my family so I knew the rules. They dumped a pile of "Gorilla Hair" (shredded redwood bark mulch) in my parking place, obviously retaliation. they came to change out my front door, took the existing door and door frame out then left. This was a Friday, I might add. I had to call a business we used to use for doors and have one put in so I at least had a way to secure my apartment. The city code enforcement wrote the manager for that one. Then the next month, some losers started to jackhammer the stair landing right outside my kitchen window at seven am, on a fucking Sunday! So, all along, I'm informing the manager that the lease has been broken and we would be leaving on this date. She still wanted that last month's rent and with good reason; We leave on the first, she does a quick paint and carpet, rents it by the fifteenth. Free money and we helped pay for the remodel work.

BTW, we didn't move until the fifth of the month, so we honestly owed five days. However, on the third, they gave us a pay or quit notice. Well, that voids just about the whole lease, now doesn't it? We tried to pay for five days but she did not accept the payment. Tried to mail them a check, they never cashed it.

Well, the owners of the complex sold the perceived debt to this first company that sold it to another company. Now they are trying to sue us for that money. It's not much, it just means it interferes with Xmas spending slightly if we happen not to prevail. I will not give them the satisfaction of a easy win so my response to their complaint was categorically "Prove It." Since they're now two entities removed from the owners, we're banking on them not knowing the situation. Good thing I kept pictures of the whole mess.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Dealing with being sued for rent "owed" for a dump I rented in California back in 2018. We were offered a one year lease to save us $100 USD on our rent. Well, they offered everyone in the complex the same thing. Suspicious, eh? Well, a few months later, they start major remodeling to the outside of the buildings (5) and complex in general. They had one roofer doing the shingles, no helper or anything. Five-plus months of nail gun tattoo on the roofs. Bobcat loaders backing into the building. Pallets of pavers unceremoniously put in my parking space. A constant raising of dust and jackhammering on the weekend. Equipment blocking the access on the weekends. One truck in particular blocked everyone from coming or going. The city towed that one but it was a day before they could get out to take care of that.
> 
> Totally fed up, I declared war. Called the city every time they were in violation. I used to run a general contracting company with my family so I knew the rules. They dumped a pile of "Gorilla Hair" (shredded redwood bark mulch) in my parking place, obviously retaliation. they came to change out my front door, took the existing door and door frame out then left. This was a Friday, I might add. I had to call a business we used to use for doors and have one put in so I at least had a way to secure my apartment. The city code enforcement wrote the manager for that one. Then the next month, some losers started to jackhammer the stair landing right outside my kitchen window at seven am, on a fucking Sunday! So, all along, I'm informing the manager that the lease has been broken and we would be leaving on this date. She still wanted that last month's rent and with good reason; We leave on the first, she does a quick paint and carpet, rents it by the fifteenth. Free money and we helped pay for the remodel work.
> 
> ...


Ah, things I do not miss: Cali slumlords.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 10, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Ah, things I do not miss: Cali slumlords.


This d00d was of the very egregious variety. He tried to major renovate another of his apartment complexes but he hadn't come across the One Year Lease angle yet. Most of his tenants left after a few months, leaving him with a mostly empty apartment complex for eighteen months. He also had a knack for hiring the most inept managers and his property management team were a hot mess.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> This d00d was of the very egregious variety. He tried to major renovate another of his apartment complexes but he hadn't come across the One Year Lease angle yet. Most of his tenants left after a few months, leaving him with a mostly empty apartment complex for eighteen months. He also had a knack for hiring the most inept managers and his property management team were a hot mess.


If I had to guess, there was probably a lot of "you have a pulse? You're hired", maybe nepotism, maybe "I want to make sure all my underlings are dumber and more incompetent than me".  Latter's surprisingly common I find.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 10, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> This d00d was of the very egregious variety. He tried to major renovate another of his apartment complexes but he hadn't come across the One Year Lease angle yet. Most of his tenants left after a few months, leaving him with a mostly empty apartment complex for eighteen months. He also had a knack for hiring the most inept managers and his property management team were a hot mess.


....people who have property and don't know how to use it.  Like, I'm nowhere near the landlord business, but if tenants are cycling out that fast I'm surprised the guy hasn't been sued into the ground (under the "unit is uninhabitable" theory.  Could merely the level of noise realistically be deemed "dangerous to life, health, or safety"?).

And yet I get the feeling this guy's been charging more than my yearly salary (which, I might add, I could probably accomplish home ownership on - in New York no less) for basic rent.  (A quick search of California rent prices lends weight to my suspicions.)

There used to be a locale in California named Hell.  The more I hear about the state, the more the whole state looks like it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....people who have property and don't know how to use it.  Like, I'm nowhere near the landlord business, but if tenants are cycling out that fast I'm surprised the guy hasn't been sued into the ground (under the "unit is uninhabitable" theory.  Could merely the level of noise realistically be deemed "dangerous to life, health, or safety"?).
> 
> And yet I get the feeling this guy's been charging more than my yearly salary (which, I might add, I could probably accomplish home ownership on - in New York no less) for basic rent.  (A quick search of California rent prices lends weight to my suspicions.)
> 
> There used to be a locale in California named Hell.  The more I hear about the state, the more the whole state looks like it.


No.  Noise is environmental, but excessive noise can be an offense under disturbing the peace.  Enforcement is local police, but it is a minor offense in most places.

"Level" of noise can be harmful (above 55dBm) due to compression since "loudness` can be a function of pressure.  Again, if police choose to respond.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 11, 2021)

I went to remove the bandaid but my arm is all tendy and I dun liek it ;n;
*Little bitch mode activate* >8'(


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 11, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> No.  Noise is environmental, but excessive noise can be an offense under disturbing the peace.  Enforcement is local police, but it is a minor offense in most places.
> 
> "Level" of noise can be harmful (above 55dBm) due to compression since "loudness` can be a function of pressure.  Again, if police choose to respond.


.....damn.

Since "voting with the wallet", like what the person posting the story ultimately did when other measures didn't cut it, isn't something everyone can do I was hoping I could find a way to use the laws to get back at landlords like this.  (And lawsuits are a risky thing because landlords can counter-sue, so if it's going to be a lawsuit I wanted something rock-solid.)  Oh well, back to the drawing board to find something that actually works.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....damn.
> 
> Since "voting with the wallet", like what the person posting the story ultimately did when other measures didn't cut it, isn't something everyone can do I was hoping I could find a way to use the laws to get back at landlords like this.  (And lawsuits are a risky thing because landlords can counter-sue, so if it's going to be a lawsuit I wanted something rock-solid.)  Oh well, back to the drawing board to find something that actually


An issue is tenants destroying the place because they don't see it as having value to them so a landlord gets massive damage 1 out of 3 times unless they are over 40 and then 1 out of 5.  Most blame the landlord for their self created squalor (doggie doo in lawn, broken windows, their drugs, etc).  No picnic on the other side.

Turnover is huge because people leave and arrive at weird times and the longer the house in unrented, the more money is lost because most of the time you are paying rent based on mortgage which isn't  negotiable.  A lot of people right now are suing each other because of the pandemic: landlords couldn't do much for people who weren't paying rent because the rent moratorium did create squatters rights issues and renters couldn't do much because landlords couldn't respond.  Now we have a housing crisis again where too few homes and people trying to make up lost income by attempting to sell their homes for more than they are worth or charging higher rent to make up lost income.

If you still wznt to sue, I would recommend finding a good housing lawyer and consulting them, especially if you think there is a contract breach or other issue.  From my experience, most people think or feel they have an aha or gotcha moment and attempt without suitable legal knowpedge of what is actually in a contract.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)

All the shit lately has just bled me dry of any enthusiasm for any project, RP, whatever.  I can't focus long enough on any one project to storyboard, write, anything.  I look at ideas I had and just roundfile them because I see unresolvable, glaring flaws.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2021)

Sounds like world building material.

I like Veterans (Armistice) Day.  I just miss lost friends and hate being reminded of it by everyone who normally is unconcerned or worse the other days of the year suddenly acting patriotic for one day a year.


----------



## Librho (Nov 11, 2021)

I cant stop masking, I hate it, I’ve even started masking around my best friend and I feel like the masking is having me make promises I can’t keep, only letting him down but I haven’t opened up because I can’t, I’ve not talked about my problems to anyone in so long. But I wish I knew how to, being at the start of a depressive episode and impulse seeing him so I could hide for the next 2 weeks no questions asked, briefly mentioning I hadn’t had a good week and then bouncing the conversation onto how I can help him with his problem and if he’s up to much next week. Then getting home and not leaving my room for 4 days and eating bearly a meal a day, I might be being kicked out of college, but I told him by saying, “I didn’t make it into college half the week cause day one hurt me so much lmao, my back hurt so bad I couldn’t sit up from the bricklaying“

me and him went shopping, I hadn’t opened up about my money problems and since I was sharing with him the new things I had bought the past month without saying the prices I think he assumed I was in a good place, he was short $5 so I gave it to him and told him not to worry and he didn’t, but I sort of expected I’d at least get the change, i also told him I’d buy him some new clothes since he’s so uncomfortable in his body atm, but I haven’t started yet because I don’t know his size and I didnt realise how picky he could be about clothing textures until we went out and now I’m scared whatever I find won’t fit right or feel right and I’ll have wasted $50, I want the best for him. I’ve been making sure I watch his streams and interact with his content to boost him, but he doesn’t even know I’m on this website or how religiously I’m trying to make a platform for myself too.

but I can’t open up and say any of this because my masking prevents me from being vunerable, I want him to know how much I’m struggling and tell me it’s okay, I want to get help and be able to ask for it from my own family but I can’t because everytime I try I sit on the thought for hours and just breakdown everytime someone gets close enough for me to reach out.

I know this post may sound like I’m venting about my best friend, but I just don’t have any other friends anymore because they can’t stand the autistic kid and I hate being self aware of that, I’m convinced I just can’t have healthy relationships because i can’t stop masking how I really feel because I don’t know myself how I really feel until it’s a day later.

and I don’t know how to tell my friend i’m not as clean as he might think I am, but if I do, will he leave me like everyone else because I made the friendship difficult


----------



## Punji (Nov 11, 2021)

Librho said:


> I cant stop masking, I hate it, I’ve even started masking around my best friend and I feel like the masking is having me make promises I can’t keep, only letting him down but I haven’t opened up because I can’t, I’ve not talked about my problems to anyone in so long. But I wish I knew how to, being at the start of a depressive episode and impulse seeing him so I could hide for the next 2 weeks no questions asked, briefly mentioning I hadn’t had a good week and then bouncing the conversation onto how I can help him with his problem and if he’s up to much next week. Then getting home and not leaving my room for 4 days and eating bearly a meal a day, I might be being kicked out of college, but I told him by saying, “I didn’t make it into college half the week cause day one hurt me so much lmao, my back hurt so bad I couldn’t sit up from the bricklaying“
> 
> me and him went shopping, I hadn’t opened up about my money problems and since I was sharing with him the new things I had bought the past month without saying the prices I think he assumed I was in a good place, he was short $5 so I gave it to him and told him not to worry and he didn’t, but I sort of expected I’d at least get the change, i also told him I’d buy him some new clothes since he’s so uncomfortable in his body atm, but I haven’t started yet because I don’t know his size and I didnt realise how picky he could be about clothing textures until we went out and now I’m scared whatever I find won’t fit right or feel right and I’ll have wasted $50, I want the best for him. I’ve been making sure I watch his streams and interact with his content to boost him, but he doesn’t even know I’m on this website or how religiously I’m trying to make a platform for myself too.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear things have been so rough for you. I don't think anyone deserves that.

I think you should try talking to him a little bit about your feelings. A good friend will understand these things and can help you through them, or at least ease your burden a little bit at a time. If he understands how things are going for you, he might not expect you to always spot him with things you can't really provide yourself.

Opening up is difficult and even risky at times, but you'll be much better off and in a much more healthy relationship with him if you do. How can he support you if you don't let him know there is anything wrong?

Here's hoping for the best, take care of yourself.


----------



## Librho (Nov 11, 2021)

Punji said:


> Sorry to hear things have been so rough for you. I don't think anyone deserves that.
> 
> I think you should try talking to him a little bit about your feelings. A good friend will understand these things and can help you through them, or at least ease your burden a little bit at a time. If he understands how things are going for you, he might not expect you to always spot him with things you can't really provide yourself.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I'll keep trying to talk to him, looking through everyone else's vents I think I got a bit too heavy ^^' 

I hope you're staying safe, thank you, your response has actually made me feel a lot better, take care of yourself too


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sounds like world building material.


I've gone through 4 different iterations of this

I'm currently trying to figure out a way to tie gothic horror themes, Wild West and dystopian cyberpunk shit together because fuck you that's why

oh and all this while trying to actually make the characters being anthros make sense somehow


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2021)

Really?  Heavy is this in this threads name.  Sometimes airing it out gets good advice or a new perspective back.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2021)

Island of Dr Moreau/Frankenstien or not so crap cowboys vs aliens


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Island of Dr Moreau/Frankenstien or not so crap cowboys vs aliens


I'd forgotten Cowboys vs Aliens happened until this post


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2021)

Time to vent.

I hate i remember that movie existed and I saw it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 12, 2021)

Fucking cat is figuring out how to cheek his pills. Spat out his entire dose last night (minus whatever dissolved and stuck in his mouth), so I had to cut up another pill for him. Like… I’m not doing this for fun, you little jerk!

It’s wearing me down so much when I have no reserves to fall back on, and he just makes it worse than it needs to be. Dumbass.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 12, 2021)

Omg, I want to lift my arms or cough without pain!  Why isn't there an option at times to go flat chested temporarily??


----------



## Outré (Nov 12, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Omg, I want to lift my arms or cough without pain!  Why isn't there an option at times to go flat chested temporarily??


That just depends on how many surgical procedures you’re willing to have.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 12, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Fucking cat is figuring out how to cheek his pills. Spat out his entire dose last night (minus whatever dissolved and stuck in his mouth), so I had to cut up another pill for him. Like… I’m not doing this for fun, you little jerk!
> 
> It’s wearing me down so much when I have no reserves to fall back on, and he just makes it worse than it needs to be. Dumbass.


The thing about veterinary medicine is that animals are really not capable of appreciating what you're trying to do for them

As opposed to medicine with people where they theoretically are but won't anyway because fuck you I guess


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 12, 2021)

Being senile seems just so sad. Losing all sense of social boundaries even words that are common sense just NOT to use


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Being senile seems just so sad. Losing all sense of social boundaries even words that are common sense just NOT to use


Loss of mental faculty in general is terrifying on a deep level

Witnessing it makes pretty much everyone uncomfortable because... Well, that could be you.  It's a reminder that what we think of as "us" is something that can be lost, and that some things are possibly worse than death itself.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm a f**king idiot.

I got into a habit of scraping out my ears with cotton buds so hard that there would be blood on the cotton bud afterwards.

Guess what? I now have a severe ear infection and it hurts like hell. I have to take antibiotics and pain relief three times a day. It's so badly swollen that the doctor couldn't even see if the tympanic membrane is perforated or not. I feel dizzy and my head hurts.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 12, 2021)

Im back, at least for now. I've never had that long a break from the forums and its kinda.. strange ya know. Just not having enough energy to get on. it sucks ;w; but I should be here to help ya'll when I can :3


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im back, at least for now. I've never had that long a break from the forums and its kinda.. strange ya know. Just not having enough energy to get on. it sucks ;w; but I should be here to help ya'll when I can :3


_hug_


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 12, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> The thing about veterinary medicine is that animals are really not capable of appreciating what you're trying to do for them
> 
> As opposed to medicine with people where they theoretically are but won't anyway because fuck you I guess


This cat is also an asshole. So even if he understood that it's for his own health, he'd still probably be a dick about it.

Both cats are also, like... begging for kibble nonstop. They're so mad all they're getting is soaked, soggy kibble, when they want crunchy munchies.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 13, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....people who have property and don't know how to use it.  Like, I'm nowhere near the landlord business, but if tenants are cycling out that fast I'm surprised the guy hasn't been sued into the ground (under the "unit is uninhabitable" theory.  Could merely the level of noise realistically be deemed "dangerous to life, health, or safety"?).
> 
> And yet I get the feeling this guy's been charging more than my yearly salary (which, I might add, I could probably accomplish home ownership on - in New York no less) for basic rent.  (A quick search of California rent prices lends weight to my suspicions.)
> 
> There used to be a locale in California named Hell.  The more I hear about the state, the more the whole state looks like it.


He was charging $2,050 per month, bagging roughly $90k a month gross profit for the complex. When we moved out, we left it cleaner than it had been when we moved in. Carpet, although old and worn out, was as clean as the Stanley Steamer d00d could get it. cabinets clean in and out, counter tops perfect, stove and refrigerator spotless, you could have ate off the bathroom floor. Really couldn't ding us on the carpet, in Cali, after five years of occupancy, you can't call carpet damage. When we had moved in, there was a portable dishwasher in the unit. When we left, they tried to charge us to get rid of it.


Minerva_Minx said:


> No.  Noise is environmental, but excessive noise can be an offense under disturbing the peace.  Enforcement is local police, but it is a minor offense in most places.
> 
> "Level" of noise can be harmful (above 55dBm) due to compression since "loudness` can be a function of pressure.  Again, if police choose to respond.


In the 80's, a noise complaint in our city was dealt with fairly quickly by the PD or the landlord but not by the time we had moved. In 2016, the apartment next to us was rented out to three 20-something Silicon Valley workers. Nobody home Monday morning to Friday afternoon, then the non-stop party would start. It was nothing but a fukkin' party house. Called the Police at 3 a.m., can they do something about the noise? Well, If I want to come down to the station and swear out a complaint, maybe they can do something about it if they have a unit available. This went on for over a month I had sworn out two complaints that weren't dealt with due to "short staffing", the manager at the time was deaf, never heard the racket so I bought a burner Tracfone cell phone from Wally*Mart. Once the party was in full swing that Saturday morning early, I called, saying I think it sounds like somebody is being beat up next door.
That got the attention of the PD. Four units show up, they did find "Signal 60" (narcotics) and a minor drinking. End of party house. At that time, I had left the force a number of years earlier but a few guys recognised me while I stood at my door, watching the fun. One of my former brethren asked if I was the one that called. I just shrugged my shoulders.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

I broke up with somebody in the past. Somebody who I still greatly adore because of how kind they are to other people, because of how sweet their personality is. I broke up with them because I couldn't handle the relationship. Because of outside reasons that were constantly on my mind, it was best that I leave. But in that leaving I caused pain. Pain to myself, but most importantly pain to my partner. This makes me feel sick, this is the reason I hate myself, is because I hurt people I love and care for. How can I be like this? Why cant I be better for them. Why couldn't I just deal with the pain I was in, so they didn't have to feel any.
And now our friendship is in the balance. I think they might hate me. Whenever I message I get short responses back, and it just feels as if they want to get away from me. And, while I deserve it it hurts me to my core. That somebody as genuinely amazing as them doesnt want to be with me, doesnt even want to see my face. It makes me feel like worthless trash, because I did this, and im too stupid to figure out a way to fix this. I am a failure, in more ways that just relationships (Though I've fucked almost all of those royally). I just wish I could become better to make the people around me genuinely happy, to not cause hurt or pain. sometimes it just feels like it would be better if I weren't here. Again, I am sorry for my absence, i want to be here but just other things on my mind, not having the energy. I'll be more present. Though, I dont know how I will be able to do much. I want to help y'al whenever I can, to be there for all of your needs. But I've been failing at that as well.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 13, 2021)

I must say it is rather frustrating seeing a smart, talented person get hounded to hell and back by their ex- and said ex-'s group of friends. It's bad enough seeing them actively - continuously - be gaslit by this group, their perspective and recollection of their relationship constantly called into question by using the mental trauma inflicted against them as evidence of _why_ they can't be trusted. But it's even worse seeing the ex- and company actively crowdsource efforts to harass them, manipulation by the ex-'s friends to scum up information by pretending to still be their friend specifically so as to feed information back to the ex- to use against them / further hammer home the trauma, knowing that the person was milked for _oh so may things_ (time, emotional support, money, content) whilst actively being thrown under the bus behind closed doors... To say nothing of the more... intimate, abuses of trust.

What I'm saying is the FK situation is fucked up and I sure am glad it seems to be one of a kind.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I broke up with somebody in the past. Somebody who I still greatly adore because of how kind they are to other people, because of how sweet their personality is. I broke up with them because I couldn't handle the relationship. Because of outside reasons that were constantly on my mind, it was best that I leave. But in that leaving I caused pain. Pain to myself, but most importantly pain to my partner. This makes me feel sick, this is the reason I hate myself, is because I hurt people I love and care for. How can I be like this? Why cant I be better for them. Why couldn't I just deal with the pain I was in, so they didn't have to feel any.
> And now our friendship is in the balance. I think they might hate me. Whenever I message I get short responses back, and it just feels as if they want to get away from me. And, while I deserve it it hurts me to my core. That somebody as genuinely amazing as them doesnt want to be with me, doesnt even want to see my face. It makes me feel like worthless trash, because I did this, and im too stupid to figure out a way to fix this. I am a failure, in more ways that just relationships (Though I've fucked almost all of those royally). I just wish I could become better to make the people around me genuinely happy, to not cause hurt or pain. sometimes it just feels like it would be better if I weren't here. Again, I am sorry for my absence, i want to be here but just other things on my mind, not having the energy. I'll be more present. Though, I dont know how I will be able to do much. I want to help y'al whenever I can, to be there for all of your needs. But I've been failing at that as well.


I mean, how they feel about you has no bearing on your worth as a person and from what I've seen seen you're a pretty exceptional individual, so it's their loss.

It's nice that you still want to maintain a friendship with your ex, but you need ask yourself if they don't seem to not care about you as much as you care them and don't seem to want to keep in contact, is it really worth it and is this really someone you want in your life? You definitely have friends here who do want to spend time with you and appreciate you, so it might be better to be around them (or us, since we're friends) then with someone you feel wants to get away from you.

Ultimately, maybe this person might come around, maybe not. But you're still appreciated and you've fam here, so don't sweat it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, how they feel about you has no bearing on worth as a person and from what I've seen seen you're a pretty exceptional individual, so it's their loss.
> 
> It's nice that you still want to maintain a friendship with your ex, but you need ask yourself if they don't seem to not care about you as much as you care them and don't seem to want to keep in contact, is it really worth it and is this really someone you want in your life? You definitely have friends here who do want to spend time with you and appreciate you, so it might be better to be around them (or us, since we're friends) then with someone you feel wants to get away from you.
> 
> Ultimately, maybe this person might come around, maybe not. But you're still appreciated and you've fam here, so don't sweat it.


Thank you


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2021)

Spiders do quite a bit to keep the insect populations reasonable around here.

Try telling this to my father, who instead of asking what it is, reacts to EVERY spider with a worryingly calm "swat it dead" attitude.

The only spiders around where I am now that I'd even consider swatting are the yellow sac spider and the (fairly rare for this region I believe) black widow spider, and that's because their bites are harmful to people.  The inch-diameter black spider he last swatted was neither of these.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

My entire life I knew I wanted to be with somebody. Find that one person who will be my world and I theirs. I only had two serious relationships pre furry community. After I've joined I've had 4. The first is no longer on faf, the last three are. and I am in various relationships with the last three. But of all of them my second was the worst. At the end of it I stopped feeling happy with the relationship so I told him I was going to leave. That didn't go over well. there was a lot of anger and animosity towards me. At this time I was feeling a lot of self hatred because I got this person, (who was also a dom for me) who I hurt. So I told him to insult me, to tell me what he really thought of me. Because I was hurting and needed to be punished for being unhappy and unable to continue to be with him. I will show some of what he said, direct quotes but not everything he said because there are paragraphs of it over several days and many posts.



Spoiler: Graphic content



"You're just a useless slut that gets around." "You really are just an attention seeking whore" "You worthless useless slut why cant you just leave me alone after hurting me"

"Just bug off why don't ya? I ment eveything i said the less i interect with you the better,i tried to ignore you for a reason! At the very least respect me on that!"
"
Heh wow, exploring the forums, you DO get around dont ya?
Funny enough that kind of calms my anger over you a bit, kind of proves my point over you in a way. Thanks~"
"Still surprised by you really, i would think you would be more thoughfull"
"Just to let you know, do not think for a second the fact that we "talked" during the morning that my feelings have changed or any sign of frienship is there."

"If you had a problem say it "leave me alone" or anything! You were the one always talking to me in the main forums
Thank you for report Santo! If i didnt hate you, now i really do"
"What is your problem?"



For those who dont want to read it. There are pretty much insults that hit me commenting a lot on the forum, being here, trying to fix things with him, and him insulting me as a person who gets around. Many of which were him trying to get me to leave the forums, saying "ugg why do you have to be here, why cant you fuck off to discord and leave me be" These comments happened over days and weeks, multiple private message threads which ended up clogging my inbox. It hurts and I think is a big problem as to why I see myself the way I currently do. the fact I made somebody feel this way.. i felt disgusting. He still uses the forums, and seeing him scares me, that he will break and do it again, or he will tell people about the sexual things Im into or the things we did together. Im just afraid of getting abused again.

Im saying this because I want to move past this, its been holding onto me since April, and I want to move on to heal and become better. I dont want to be a helpless victim anymore. I wanna move on and grow and become stronger.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

I didn't realize how afraid I was until I started writing. My heart is thumping, fingers trembling and my palms are sweaty. But I want to get past this once and for all. So despite the fear of retaliation, or even loosing my account. I... I want to get better more than anything.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 13, 2021)

Yeah that's absolutely beyond the pale at times.  Even acknowledging that it comes from a place of pain, that kind of talk stops being acceptable in any fashion very fast.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> My entire life I knew I wanted to be with somebody. Find that one person who will be my world and I theirs. I only had two serious relationships pre furry community. After I've joined I've had 4. The first is no longer on faf, the last three are. and I am in various relationships with the last three. But of all of them my second was the worst. At the end of it I stopped feeling happy with the relationship so I told him I was going to leave. That didn't go over well. there was a lot of anger and animosity towards me. At this time I was feeling a lot of self hatred because I got this person, (who was also a dom for me) who I hurt. So I told him to insult me, to tell me what he really thought of me. Because I was hurting and needed to be punished for being unhappy and unable to continue to be with him. I will show some of what he said, direct quotes but not everything he said because there are paragraphs of it over several days and many posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for that Ssaannttoo. If it helps any, my first ex said all manners of nasty things to me both during the break up and years later. Break ups are emotionally gut wrenching for both parties. Though, it never excuses verbal abuse. Especially to this magnitude. You're a sweet and considerate person, you shouldn't feel like you've failed anyone or that you are lesser for it. For both your sake and even your exes sake, you need to block each other. You will both be thankful for it, and it will help reduce the emotional trauma. After 6 months, you can try to connect again, but for now, just block each other and try to move on. The only thing that will mend these wounds for both of you is time. Nothing else at this moment is going to 'save the relationship' or make things better between you two. You need to take time for yourself, and you don't need to endure abuse. You're better than that and deserve better.

Believe me, I know how crushing it can be, to be cut down by somebody you care about, I'm sensitive and soft on the inside, as I've mentioned before. When my first ex started laying into me, I crumbled quick. There was very little I could do other than wanting to cry. Don't let him keep getting hits on you and degrade you. You deserve better than that and his awful attitude. You entrusted him with the core of your person and he betrayed that. There's no reason to continue to play his game.

Stay well and look after yourself first, Ssaannttoo.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm sorry for that Ssaannttoo. If it helps any, my first ex said all manners of nasty things to me both during the break up and years later. Break ups are emotionally gut wrenching for both parties. Though, it never excuses verbal abuse. Especially to this magnitude. You're a sweet and considerate person, you shouldn't feel like you've failed anyone or that you are lesser for it. For both you sake and even your exes sake, you need to block each other. You will both be thankful for it, and it will help reduce the emotional trauma. After 6 months, you can try to connect again, but for now, just block each other and try to move on. The only thing that will mend these wounds for both of you is time. Nothing else at this moment is going to 'save the relationship' or make things better between you two. You need to take time for yourself, and you don't need to endure abuse. You're better than that and deserve better.
> 
> Believe me, I know how crushing it can be, to be cut down by somebody you care about, I'm sensitive and soft on the inside, as I've mentioned before. When my first ex started laying into me, I crumbled quick. There was very little I could do other than wanting to cry. Don't let him keep getting hits on you and degrade you. You deserve better than that and his awful attitude. You entrusted him with the core of your person and he betrayed that. There's no reason to continue to play his game.
> 
> Stay well and look after yourself first, Ssaannttoo.


Thank you Kimber.


----------



## Erix (Nov 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I didn't realize how afraid I was until I started writing. My heart is thumping, fingers trembling and my palms are sweaty. But I want to get past this once and for all. So despite the fear of retaliation, or even loosing my account. I... I want to get better more than anything.


That’s so courageous and strong of you Santo. Keep pushing forward dude, and don’t let these past experiences hold you hostage.

I’m not gonna speak as if I know anything about love cuz I don’t, and I wish I did so I could give you some good advice. I’m pissed that a dude would do something like that to you, and I feel very inclined to hate them, but I think at the end of the day they were just a person who was very upset by you leaving. Whether they got upset cuz they just loved you that much or was just deciding to be a petty asshole I’ll never know, but I do know this, you’re 100% better than anything that guy told you, better than all those insults and sleazy remarks, and all of us here know that for a *fact*.

Don’t sell yourself short and let yourself think otherwise.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

Erix said:


> That’s so courageous and strong of you Santo. Keep pushing forward dude, and don’t let these past experiences hold you hostage.
> 
> I’m not gonna speak as if I know anything about love cuz I don’t, and I wish I did so I could give you some good advice. I’m pissed that a dude would do something like that to you, and I feel very inclined to hate them, but I think at the end of the day they were just a person who was very upset by you leaving. Whether they got upset cuz they just loved you that much or was just deciding to be a petty asshole I’ll never know, but I do know this, you’re 100% better than anything that guy told you, better than all those insults and sleazy remarks, and all of us here know that for a *fact*.
> 
> Don’t sell yourself short and let yourself think otherwise.


Thank you Eric. You lovely goofball


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

and retaliation has already started. not by him, but by his friends who know. wanting me to take it down. i probably should, apparently it breaks the rules... i just want too heal


----------



## L.Rey (Nov 13, 2021)

These wonderful people have already beat me to saying certain things, and no doubt have even more lovely things to add, but I'll try to include my own words:

I know this wasn't easy for you, and that you've been dwelling on it for a while...but I'm proud of you for doing this. You took a stand on such a matter and made this move to help yourself moving forward. This takes courage and strength...which you clearly do have. You're better than what both of you think


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> These wonderful people have already beat me to saying certain things, and no doubt have even more lovely things to add, but I'll try to include my own words:
> 
> I know this wasn't easy for you, and that you've been dwelling on it for a while...but I'm proud of you for doing this. You took a stand on such a matter and made this move to help yourself moving forward. This takes courage and strength...which you clearly do have. You're better than what both of you think


Thank you.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> and retaliation has already started. not by him, but by his friends who know. wanting me to take it down. i probably should, apparently it breaks the rules... i just want too heal


Being entirely honest: Looking at several of the spoilered things? There be rule breaking alright, but it ain't from you. One of them looks like a direct attempt to coerce a forum user for dinging somebody in a report (which, in addition to both stalking _and_ harassment, could be seen as a 3.1 violation. Particularly "or retaliate against other users over staff action."), while others are pretty open-and-shut examples of stalking a forum user.

I'm not particularly one to step in with forum relationship stuff (the last time I did it ended with me issuing a formal apology in a PM), but I _will_ say:
1) I wish you the best, and am sorry to hear you've had to deal with even just the fragmented bits I've picked up from you thus far.
2) You may want to bring this matter up with staff _yourself_ if this keeps coming up, as right now this looks a lot like a forum equivalent of "We hit you 'cause we love you".


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Being entirely honest: Looking at several of the spoilered things? There be rule breaking alright, but it ain't from you. One of them looks like a direct attempt to coerce a forum user for dinging somebody in a report (which, in addition to both stalking _and_ harassment, could be seen as a 3.1 violation. Particularly "or retaliate against other users over staff action."), while others are pretty open-and-shut examples of stalking a forum user.
> 
> I'm not particularly one to step in with forum relationship stuff (the last time I did it ended with me issuing a formal apology in a PM), but I _will_ say:
> 1) I wish you the best, and am sorry to hear you've had to deal with even just the fragmented bits I've picked up from you thus far.
> 2) You may want to bring this matter up with staff _yourself_ if this keeps coming up, as right now this looks a lot like a forum equivalent of "We hit you 'cause we love you".


Thank you.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I didn't realize how afraid I was until I started writing. My heart is thumping, fingers trembling and my palms are sweaty. But I want to get past this once and for all. So despite the fear of retaliation, or even loosing my account. I... I want to get better more than anything.


Santo, we'll always be here for you no matter what happens. You're part of our gigantic family and we'll always welcome you with open arms and love. You will overcome this, and you will one day find that one person who treats you like their whole world


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

Sappho said:


> Santo, we'll always be here for you no matter what happens. You're part of our gigantic family and we'll always welcome you with open arms and love.


thank you taur fwen *hugs tightly*


----------



## Outré (Nov 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I broke up with somebody in the past. Somebody who I still greatly adore because of how kind they are to other people, because of how sweet their personality is. I broke up with them because I couldn't handle the relationship. Because of outside reasons that were constantly on my mind, it was best that I leave. But in that leaving I caused pain. Pain to myself, but most importantly pain to my partner. This makes me feel sick, this is the reason I hate myself, is because I hurt people I love and care for. How can I be like this? Why cant I be better for them. Why couldn't I just deal with the pain I was in, so they didn't have to feel any.
> And now our friendship is in the balance. I think they might hate me. Whenever I message I get short responses back, and it just feels as if they want to get away from me. And, while I deserve it it hurts me to my core. That somebody as genuinely amazing as them doesnt want to be with me, doesnt even want to see my face. It makes me feel like worthless trash, because I did this, and im too stupid to figure out a way to fix this. I am a failure, in more ways that just relationships (Though I've fucked almost all of those royally). I just wish I could become better to make the people around me genuinely happy, to not cause hurt or pain. sometimes it just feels like it would be better if I weren't here. Again, I am sorry for my absence, i want to be here but just other things on my mind, not having the energy. I'll be more present. Though, I dont know how I will be able to do much. I want to help y'al whenever I can, to be there for all of your needs. But I've been failing at that as well.


It’s possible to be friends with someone you break up with, but it’s sometimes a good idea to completely step away from the situation for a while and give each other time to heal. I’m friends with both of my main 2 exes. One of them I really didn’t talk to for at least a year after we broke up. We tried to be friends right away but it didn’t work. The other one took closer to 4 years before we could be friends. I’m not super close with either of them though… they are both married now. But we talk.

Sorry your going through that, it sucks. You should never stay with somebody just to make them happy. Both people need to be happy or it will never be a super strong relationship. It can be tough even if you’re the person who had the end it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

t


Outré said:


> It’s possible to be friends with someone you break up with, but it’s sometimes a good idea to completely step away from the situation for a while and give each other time to heal. I’m friends with both of my main 2 exes. One of them I really didn’t talk to for at least a year after we broke up. We tried to be friends right away but it didn’t work. The other one took closer to 4 years before we could be friends. I’m not super close with either of them though… they are both married now. But we talk.
> 
> Sorry your going through that, it sucks. You should never stay with somebody just to make them happy. Both people need to be happy or it will never be a super strong relationship. It can be tough even if you’re the person who had the end it.


Thank you *Hugs*


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> My entire life I knew I wanted to be with somebody. Find that one person who will be my world and I theirs. I only had two serious relationships pre furry community. After I've joined I've had 4. The first is no longer on faf, the last three are. and I am in various relationships with the last three. But of all of them my second was the worst. At the end of it I stopped feeling happy with the relationship so I told him I was going to leave. That didn't go over well. there was a lot of anger and animosity towards me. At this time I was feeling a lot of self hatred because I got this person, (who was also a dom for me) who I hurt. So I told him to insult me, to tell me what he really thought of me. Because I was hurting and needed to be punished for being unhappy and unable to continue to be with him. I will show some of what he said, direct quotes but not everything he said because there are paragraphs of it over several days and many posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, it's reminiscent to one of my online exes. The insults, at least. A real dom wouldn't be out to hurt/kill you like this, and they'd know about this thing called 'aftercare'. It's one thing to be rough, but to try and manipulate you and discourage you from even existing in the same corner of the internet is what a lot of people call 'toxic'. The ignore button is there for a reason. They don't HAVE to be bothered by your posts, they _CHOOSE_ to be. And there's nothing you can do to control that.

So do what is best for you, take a deep breath, block them on any/all socials you might have had them on, and do the same with any friends they try to send your way. Blocking someone that has said some really shitty things doesn't make you the 'loser' or 'weak'. If you keep inviting them in to talk and try to reason with someone that doesn't want to be helped, you will never be able to truly move on. You don't have to explain yourself.

The forum doesn't just belong to one person. If someone really wants to call you a 'slut who gets around' just because you know how to have fun and post often in a forum, they are clearly incapable of handling their own emotions. Again, not your fault. You shouldn't assume responsibility for their own suffering.

Emotions can be an overcomplicated and overwhelming thing. I've been there. I know what it's like to fall in love so easily and have my heart ripped out. I know what it's like to love someone that it hurts so bad, moreso knowing you'll never be the one to make them happy. I can tell you it does get easier with age. You are young (and I'm not saying that to be dismissive, I promise!). In order to learn you will have to make mistakes. As long as you keep learning and find a silver lining wherever you go, you will do great in life. Make that mistake again? Discipline yourself but NEVER shame yourself. Two very different things. Eventually, you'll hit your head hard enough and it'll stick!

I know a lot of this is easier said than done, so take some time to cool off and unwind. Just make sure you come out of this on top, aight?


----------



## Outré (Nov 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I can tell you it does get easier with age. You are young (and I'm not saying that to be dismissive, I promise!).


I think it gets easer with experience more so than with age... just my opinion though. I say that because I had no desier to start dating until I was in my 30's. Even though I was a bit older it wasn't easer. It was more just learning to deal with stuff. The first time you are truly hurt can be traumatizing at any age.

Probably better to learn those things at a younger age though. get past it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Honestly, it's reminiscent to one of my online exes. The insults, at least. A real dom wouldn't be out to hurt/kill you like this, and they'd know about this thing called 'aftercare'. It's one thing to be rough, but to try and manipulate you and discourage you from even existing in the same corner of the internet is what a lot of people call 'toxic'. The ignore button is there for a reason. They don't HAVE to be bothered by your posts, they _CHOOSE_ to be. And there's nothing you can do to control that.
> 
> So do what is best for you, take a deep breath, block them on any/all socials you might have had them on, and do the same with any friends they try to send your way. Blocking someone that has said some really shitty things doesn't make you the 'loser' or 'weak'. If you keep inviting them in to talk and try to reason with someone that doesn't want to be helped, you will never be able to truly move on. You don't have to explain yourself.
> 
> ...


*gives you a tight hug* I needed to hear something like that, thank you tyra


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Honestly, it's reminiscent to one of my online exes.


Where they at?!  Who hurt @TyraWadman?  Gonna shank 'em!  Shank 'em!

No one hurt my tyra!

Shanks for everyone!


----------



## Rimna (Nov 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> and retaliation has already started. not by him, but by his friends who know. wanting me to take it down. i probably should, apparently it breaks the rules... i just want too heal



Santo, you have not broken any rules. Don't be intimidated by people who accuse you of breaking rules with no evidence to back it up.

In fact, like several people have mentioned, it's best to block anyone involved, anyone who comes after you for this, and move on. What was said to you in that spoiler is atrocious and disgusting. And it's not your fault! That's not how normal people handle an online break up!

You are so loved and appreciated here. I know I probably wouldn't be here now, if you hadn't added me on discord when I deleted my old forum account. I will never forget that.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm dealing with a stalker who has stolen my artwork, among other things. I had to make an entire Google Doc explaining my situation, because he's sending people to harass me from time to time due to me blocking him.

I figured y'all came into this vent thread for angry stuff, so here's some angry stuff I'm handling.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YpKYKGlpTKHGCE72CW_OKfuz9hebhIuvAt0nlwWjIPQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> My entire life I knew I wanted to be with somebody. Find that one person who will be my world and I theirs. I only had two serious relationships pre furry community. After I've joined I've had 4. The first is no longer on faf, the last three are. and I am in various relationships with the last three. But of all of them my second was the worst. At the end of it I stopped feeling happy with the relationship so I told him I was going to leave. That didn't go over well. there was a lot of anger and animosity towards me. At this time I was feeling a lot of self hatred because I got this person, (who was also a dom for me) who I hurt. So I told him to insult me, to tell me what he really thought of me. Because I was hurting and needed to be punished for being unhappy and unable to continue to be with him. I will show some of what he said, direct quotes but not everything he said because there are paragraphs of it over several days and many posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to post this given the additional context. 

Knowing what I know now, I don't think this someone who you want in your life at all, whatever your good intentions are. The relationship and the language you've describe is clearly abusive, so any separation from that is a good thing at this point. 

If those quotes are verbatim, I would think that some kind of action is warrant if that said here on the site, especially given the context, and you need to report them if they continue to harass and demean you here, but you also need cut this person out of your life because you don't deserve this abuse. 

It's easier said than done, but it needs to be done. 

I hate that this is happening to you.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> and retaliation has already started. not by him, but by his friends who know. wanting me to take it down. i probably should, apparently it breaks the rules... i just want too heal


supposedly those are FA mainsite rules only(?

but I recommend you to block them and move on away. you need to take a long break and heal meditating on your garden or dojo to recover yourself


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 14, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Where they at?!  Who hurt @TyraWadman?  Gonna shank 'em!  Shank 'em!
> 
> No one hurt my tyra!
> 
> Shanks for everyone!



I appreciate this! 
But now everyone on FAF is dead. <:T


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

I’m immortal, I thrive on the occasional shanking.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 14, 2021)

*casually brushing her teeth*
Uhm.... huh.  Duh...  un....uhm, nuh....uh...
*spits out toothpaste*
Well, craptastic.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 14, 2021)

_scoffs indignantly_
No shanking will defeat the immeasurable cringe of my god modding where I teleport behind you and immediate vaporize both the knife and attacker with a Super Ultra Demon grade Kamehameha. And when it's all said and done, I'll just say "nothing personal kid".
I mean, that's assuming I don't just send the poster into the hospital with my overwhelming cringe. Weaponized Cringe is real people.

And yes, I have had the misfortune of having to rp with people like that.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 14, 2021)

I am so venting about the weaponization of cringe.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 14, 2021)

When you make the vent, start it with. "Nothing personal Kim, but your rp nearly sent me into a cringe coma."
I also don't know how, but this somehow became complaining about god modders (not directed at anybody here). Was just making a silly joke.


----------



## SerialHowler (Nov 14, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> When you make the vent, start it with. "Nothing personal Kim, but your rp nearly sent me into a cringe coma."
> I also don't know how, but this somehow became complaining about god modders (not directed at anybody here). Was just making a silly joke.


You mean like
_Poster A: Bob fires a machine gun at you
God mod Mcgee: All the bullets curve out of the way of and hit you instead._


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 14, 2021)

SerialHowler said:


> You mean like
> _Poster A: Bob fires a machine gun at you
> God mod Mcgee: All the bullets curve out of the way of and hit you instead._


I needed the smile from "God mod McGee" XD

Lol did we learn nothing from roleplaying as children? Nobody wants to play with the knowitall kid whose character is always right and always wins and so forth. That kid was usually super inconsiderate and obnoxious and would totally steal your toys and lie about it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 14, 2021)

Relationships are complicated by default and weighing in on others is something I really, really take my time with.  In this case, @ssaannttoo, your ex really stepped out of line and in to the abusive realm.  I'm not  going in guns or shanks blazing, this one, but I can be here if you need it.

14 years of marriage taught me the following:
1)  People hate lasting relationships and will actively work to destroy beauty
2) far, far, far easier to destroy than create.  And some, like your ex, refuse to see anyone doing well and succeeding in spite of them
3) sometimes ignoring/ghosting the other party is a tough but necessary step.  My wife and I ghosted a toxic friend and few years later she was a far better friend
4) better a handful of true friends than rooms of Fairweather friends

I know you'll come out on top this one and internet friends aren't like friends right there in the moment, but sometimes we work in a pinch


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 14, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Relationships are complicated by default and weighing in on others is something I really, really take my time with.  In this case, @ssaannttoo, your ex really stepped out of line and in to the abusive realm.  I'm not  going in guns or shanks blazing, this one, but I can be here if you need it.
> 
> 14 years of marriage taught me the following:
> 1)  People hate lasting relationships and will actively work to destroy beauty
> ...


thank you. *hugs*


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

I have something that’s really starting to eat at me. I think I mentioned a little bit of this on here before, but here is the whole story. Sorry if it’s too long.

I have this friend that I’ve know basically my whole life. We were best friends growing up, but have grown pretty distance over the years. We talk on Facebook every once in a while and it’s been quite a while since I’ve seen him. A few years back he started messaging my mom on Facebook. He told her that he had a crush on her when were were kids and then basically asked her for a photo of herself so that he could use it to do his business, because his much older wife was in menopause. My mom stopped talking to him after this and eventually told me about it. I thought it was inappropriate. I didn’t really say anything about it to him but I didn’t talk to him for quite a while.

[COLOR=var(--noir-inline-color)]I few months ago we started talking again and I guess I had kind of put that incident behind me. Then a couple of weeks ago he messaged me and asked if I wanted a roommate and offered to pay me a bit to live with me. He said that his wife was being abusive. And he had to get the police involved. I think he was living with his neighbor temporarily. I’m currently remodeling my house so there’s no way that I could have somebody living here right now. I told him that and also told him that I didn’t want to have a roommate when I was done.

I felt kind of bad. He also has diabetes and muscular dystrophy. He doesn’t drive or work. I might sound awful but I really don’t want to dedicate my life to taking care of somebody. I’m at a point where I’ve accomplished a lot of my goals in life, and now I kind of want to try and meet the right person and focus on that.. I explained it to him. He didn’t talk to me for a few days but then ended up messaging me and saying that he was staying with his brother until he found an apartment.

Besides the fact that I don’t want to take care of somebody that I’m not really that close to, I was still kind of offput by the things that he had said to my mom a while back ago. If this was a family member, a significant other, or someone that I was close to and trusted… It would probably be a different story. I’m not trying to make myself sound like I don’t care about people.

The next day  he started posting stuff on public Facebook comments about how his brother was going to kick him out and how he was officially homeless. Then he said in another comment that he was having problems getting his apartment and he was going to commit suicide if he couldn’t get it figured out. Than in a third post he was complaining about somebody calling 911 because of his threat of suicide… and told people to mind their own business. Which is ironic because he’s posting this on public comments.

I was having dinner with my mom the other day, and apparently he started messaging her a bunch of inappropriate stuff again. On top of that he told her that a long time ago he had a crush on my cousin and that he stole her underwear out of her drawer and used them in ways that I won’t mention here… I won’t get into any more details than that. I don’t have any contact with this cousin. She got into drugs and crime. So my whole family kind of disowned her like 12 years ago. I haven’t seen her in a long time. But regardless of my feelings about my cousin. What he said was absolutely unacceptable. At the time this would’ve taken place he would’ve been between the age of 15 to 18. And she would’ve been between the age of 5 to 8. There is absolutely nothing about this that is even remotely acceptable to me.

I kind of think he’s making up stuff. He always hated her, and he never went in my family‘s house. But even the fact that he would say that. It just bothers me. I kind of intended to cut off all association with him but not sure how I wanted to do it.

The day before yesterday he messaged me again and said that he had been put in the hospital and had kidney failure. I sent him a brief message and told him that I hope he does okay. Today he sent me a message asking if I would come and visit him in the hospital. I actually didn’t see the message until it was very late in the day though.

I really don’t know what to do with the situation. I feel really bad because of everything that he’s going through. But at the same time the stuff he was saying to my mom and what he said about my cousin… it’s just extremely offputting to me. I kind of wondered if kidney failure could be making him delusional or something, but I don’t know. This isn’t the first time he’s message to my mom with that type of content. I generally live a drama free life… and I’m not really digging this situation.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 14, 2021)

Outré said:


> I have something that’s really starting to eat at me. I think I mentioned a little bit of this on here before, but here is the whole story. Sorry if it’s too long.
> 
> I have this friend that I’ve know basically my whole life. We were best friends growing up, but have grown pretty distance over the years. We talk on Facebook every once in a while and it’s been quite a while since I’ve seen him. A few years back he started messaging my mom on Facebook. He told her that he had a crush on her when were were kids and then basically asked her for a photo of herself so that he could use it to do his business, because his much older wife was in menopause. My mom stopped talking to him after this and eventually told me about it. I thought it was inappropriate. I didn’t really say anything about it to him but I didn’t talk to him for quite a while.
> 
> ...



Offer basic help that doesn't become invasive. There are plenty of resources available to help them out in regards to shelter and housing. If they're unwilling to do even the bare minimum for themselves, then you know they're full of shit.

Based solely on what you've mentioned he sounds like a sexual deviant that is willing to exploit people for whatever he can get- whether it be free shelter, food or sex. *Don't give into it. *It'll be one hell of a nightmare if you do.


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Offer basic help that doesn't become invasive. There are plenty of resources available to help them out in regards to shelter and housing. If they're unwilling to do even the bare minimum for themselves, then you know they're full of shit.
> 
> Based solely on what you've mentioned he sounds like a sexual deviant that is willing to exploit people for whatever he can get- whether it be free shelter, food or sex. *Don't give into it. *It'll be one hell of a nightmare if you do.


So this situation evolved a little bit as I was typing this oddly enough. My cousin who no one in my family has spoken to in a very long time texted my mom. She told my mom that this guy messaged her on Facebook and apologized for doing things when she was a kid. I don’t know if this happened or not or if he’s delusional. But we’re talking about illegal and immoral stuff now. I really don’t want anything to do with this guy anymore. I would usually never ghost a person, but I am tempted. I think I’ll probably give him some info for some people who can help him with his issues and then explain to him why I’m not going to have any contact with him anymore…  my friendship with this person is done though. I don’t want anything to do with child predators. It kind of makes me sick that I was friends with them for so long and didn’t know This.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 14, 2021)

Outré said:


> So this situation evolved a little bit as I was typing this oddly enough. My cousin who no one in my family has spoken to in a very long time texted my mom. She told my mom that this guy messaged her on Facebook and apologized for doing things when she was a kid. I don’t know if this happened or not or if he’s delusional. But we’re talking about illegal and immoral stuff now. I really don’t want anything to do with this guy anymore. I would usually never ghost a person, but I am tempted. I think I’ll probably give him some info for some people who can help him with his issues and then explain to him why I’m not going to have any contact with him anymore…  my friendship with this person is done though. I don’t want anything to do with child predators. It kind of makes me sick that I was friends with them for so long and didn’t know This.



_Yikes..._
If he's admitting to pedophilia then he seriously needs therapy. Maybe the cops will be nice enough to escort him there. You have every right to distance yourself from them afterwards.


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> _Yikes..._
> If he's admitting to pedophilia then he seriously needs therapy. Maybe the cops will be nice enough to escort him there. You have every right to distance yourself from them afterwards.


I don’t know if my cousin will contact the cops. She’s in her mid-30s. She would’ve been between the age of 5 to 8 at the time. He would’ve been 15 to 18. My mom kind of made it sound like my cousin didn’t really remember anything happening… but she was young and I know she was on a lot of drugs for a long time so she might not remember. I’m kind of tempted to contact his wife. The one who he claims was abusing him. I don’t want to get involved in any of that. But I know that she’s quite a bit older than him and she has grandkids who I know that they’ve been around. So I kind of wonder if I should contact her…ehhh. I hate having anything to do with this crap.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 14, 2021)

Outré said:


> I don’t know if my cousin will contact the cops. She’s in her mid-30s. She would’ve been between the age of 5 to 8 at the time. He would’ve been 15 to 18. My mom kind of made it sound like my cousin didn’t really remember anything happening… but she was young and I know she was on a lot of drugs for a long time so she might not remember. I’m kind of tempted to contact his wife. The one who he claims was abusing him. I don’t want to get involved in any of that. But I know that she’s quite a bit older than him and she has grandkids who I know that they’ve been around. So I kind of wonder if I should contact her…ehhh. I hate having anything to do with this crap.



If your gut is screaming with worry over those kids, you get in contact with them ASAP. This is something that needs to be taken seriously and that one call or text could be what saves those poor kids from any/more abuse. If you're afraid to go directly to the person, you can always drop an anonymous tip to child protective services in your area and they'll do the investigating for you.


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> If your gut is screaming with worry over those kids, you get in contact with them ASAP. This is something that needs to be taken seriously and that one call or text could be what saves those poor kids from any/more abuse. If you're afraid to go directly to the person, you can always drop an anonymous tip to child protective services in your area and they'll do the investigating for you.


I have her as a friend on Facebook that’s probably where I would message her. Her grandkids live out of state so there’s no immediate threat to them. He also no longer lives with her they’re split up. But I know that they’ve come to visit so I’m sure he has been around them. She should know… I guess the only hesitation I have is that this could all be a delusion of his that never happened. I don’t want to destroy someone who already has a messed up life even more… but often times delusion can become reality.. So I definitely should say something to her.

Thank you for the replies by the way.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 14, 2021)

Outré said:


> I have her as a friend on Facebook that’s probably where I would message her. Her grandkids live out of state so there’s no immediate threat to them. He also no longer lives with her they’re split up. But I know that they’ve come to visit so I’m sure he has been around them. She should know… I guess the only hesitation I have is that this could all be a delusion of his that never happened. I don’t want to destroy someone who already has a messed up life even more… but often times delusion can become reality.. So I definitely should say something to her.
> 
> Thank you for the replies by the way.



Never hesitate if it's for the safety of the children. 
If it was some kind of delusion then you can all breathe a collective sigh of relief.


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Never hesitate if it's for the safety of the children.
> If it was some kind of delusion then you can all breathe a collective sigh of relief.


I’m going to tell her. The whole thing just kind of makes me sick to my stomach. You think you know someone. 

Thanks


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 14, 2021)

Outré said:


> I have her as a friend on Facebook that’s probably where I would message her. Her grandkids live out of state so there’s no immediate threat to them. He also no longer lives with her they’re split up. But I know that they’ve come to visit so I’m sure he has been around them. She should know… I guess the only hesitation I have is that this could all be a delusion of his that never happened. I don’t want to destroy someone who already has a messed up life even more… but often times delusion can become reality.. So I definitely should say something to her.
> 
> Thank you for the replies by the way.


This is something absolutely for law enforcement to take a look at.  Especially if you have screenshots of all this.  I do not envy you in this situation, but if they are straight up admitting to crimes, I would take them seriously. 

But yes, if admitting to pedophilia, that is a whole new level of both yuck and concern.


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> This is something absolutely for law enforcement to take a look at.  Especially if you have screenshots of all this.  I do not envy you in this situation, but if they are straight up admitting to crimes, I would take them seriously.
> 
> But yes, if admitting to pedophilia, that is a whole new level of both yuck and concern.


No. I don’t have any photos. This is something that happened in the late 1980s. My friend is five years older than me. And my cousin is five years younger than me. I think he was probably 15, 16 or 17 and my cousin who this happened to was probably 5, 6 or 7. So they were both under age. But it’s still pedophilia and it’s sick and wrong. I’m just finding out. For whatever reason he decided to send a graphic message to my mom about it and then messaged my cousin and apologize for what happened. My cousin doesn’t seem to remember it. But like I said she was young and became a drug addict so she probably doesn’t remember a lot…. But there’s no pictures or anything. I told my mom to keep the messages that he sent her though.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 14, 2021)

Doesn't matter.  Screenshots of those texts and interactions is enough to look into it.  The harassment now is it's own problem.


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Doesn't matter.  Screenshots of those texts and interactions is enough to look into it.  The harassment now is it's own problem.


I’m going to get screenshots from my mom and give it to his wife.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 15, 2021)

Outré said:


> I have something that’s really starting to eat at me. I think I mentioned a little bit of this on here before, but here is the whole story. Sorry if it’s too long.
> 
> I have this friend that I’ve know basically my whole life. We were best friends growing up, but have grown pretty distance over the years. We talk on Facebook every once in a while and it’s been quite a while since I’ve seen him. A few years back he started messaging my mom on Facebook. He told her that he had a crush on her when were were kids and then basically asked her for a photo of herself so that he could use it to do his business, because his much older wife was in menopause. My mom stopped talking to him after this and eventually told me about it. I thought it was inappropriate. I didn’t really say anything about it to him but I didn’t talk to him for quite a while.
> 
> ...


Well... there is a lot of stuff to unpack there. To start with your mother, in my view asking people for sexually explicit photos is a strange thing to do. Especially from the mother of a friend. Like.. ngl I've asked some homies for photos, but have also shared them in return, AFTER we have both stated interests in doing so. but from what I'm gathering this is a bit.. strange aaaaaaand kinda seems like a desperate grab at getting any explicit content. And im very sorry for your mother. I've been asked for nude photos from very... 'unsavory' people before and it always makes me feel dirty and nasty. And I wish I could help her with that.

SECOND, the panty thing.. thats just fucked really. taking anything like that from anybody of any age is bad, but doing it to a minor is.. a crime. Wether he actually did it or not, pretending he did or fantasizing he did as an adult is bad.

He isn't your responsibility, he is his own person, who seems to have messed up a lot in life. But thats okay, we all make mistakes, and its what we do after them. While he is possibly some type of sexual predator he can still become better, if he wants to improve. Therapy along with other mental and medical interventions may help him, but that isn't for you to do. You dont feel comfortable with this dude in your house, and even if he didn't do all of the things that he did, that is still your choice. I know I dont like it when other people live in our house, even if its just for a vacation, it makes me feel weird. But having another person living here? Thats... crazy man. And there is no fault on you by saying no. 

Im sorry you and your mother have to go through these things, I wish I could give you both a big hug *huuuuuuugs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 15, 2021)

Okie dokie! I just saw more responses and.. this is way more fucked that I thought. Pedos, are unfortunately people too, and while they are sleazy and low and predators to the weakest in our society, they still need to be dealt with justly. Getting him help, be it having him arrested so he can get therapy and stay away from children may be what needs to happen. But this isn't really your problem. Like. Had it been me instead of you, I would be diving head first into this, because children are special to me, I teach kids thats just.. taking advantage of that bothers me to my core. But doing the minimum of telling his wife or informing authorities, may be what you should do. OR you can do nothing, which isn't a bad thing, its what is best for you and your current life situation.

Do what your mind tells you you should do. And im sorry for all this extra stress you've been under because of this old friend.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 16, 2021)

Tired of death constantly showing up to collect.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2021)

I got told not to say I told you so to a douchebag, just fix the f'ing error he caused that caused a massive f***up because why sandbox when you can just disrupt and blame someone else.
I don't get paid enough for this.  I'm playing Ursula singing poor unfortunate souls.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 16, 2021)

12-day checkup for the cats today.

Good news: 
Ragdoll is good to go and can eat crunchy munchies again.
What I feared was an abscess or ulcer in muttcat’s mouth post dental surgery was just a piece of food lodged in solidly enough I didn’t realize it was food. I feel a fool for not catching that, but glad it’s not something worse.

Bad news: 
Muttcat’s mouth is still fucked up. I need to do even more medicating and cleaning in there until we go back Friday. I don’t know where I’m going to find the energy to do this, but it’s not like “no” is an option. Like, I literally need to Q-tip it out, flush with saline, give him three different medications, and put antibacterial gel on it. Multiple times a day. On the cat that communicates “I don’t like this “ by biting and scratching. 
Oh, and try to get him to eat better, because he lost a good pound over the last less than two weeks. He’d eat fine if he didn’t have to eat soaked kibble, but he decidedly does not like soggy cereal.

I’m so tired.


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 16, 2021)

Figured I'd post here as I just... really need support rn

I posted here several months back in June talking about a bad slump I'd fallen into, and some informed me it sounded like clinical depression. I was doubtful at the time, but I went ahead and was finally able to seek professional help last week when I moved in with my maternal aunt following the death of my father. And the people at the psychology clinic told me today that I, indeed, have clinical depression.

I don't really know why I feel so crushed about it. I feel kinda dizzy, in a sense? And just... really hopeless. I guess it's because I constantly told myself "I'll feel better once I do X" and "I'll feel bettter once Y," and, sure enough, I never felt truly happy no matter what in my life happened that made things better. And now it's basically been confirmed to me the reason why.

I'm joining therapy for loss and grief, and I'm looking into antidepressants. So I already have solutions. I guess I'm a little worried they won't work, and I just would feel better telling someone about this


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2021)

Glad you're getting the help you need, Tendo!  Feeling bad, defeated, and deflated us actually a really good sign for this. Mental health is one of those things we just have limited control over.  I wanted to curl up under a blanket and hide from PTSD.  A few sessions into therapy and I started to feel better as I understood more what happened and how I could help myself.  I still have days, but knowing how they operate I'm still functional as a human.  I don't know if this makes sense as I'm all over the place usually.

Guys always be trying to fix the problem and get super frustrated when they can't understand it first.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> Figured I'd post here as I just... really need support rn
> 
> I posted here several months back in June talking about a bad slump I'd fallen into, and some informed me it sounded like clinical depression. I was doubtful at the time, but I went ahead and was finally able to seek professional help last week when I moved in with my maternal aunt following the death of my father. And the people at the psychology clinic told me today that I, indeed, have clinical depression.
> 
> ...


*hugs you tightly*

Im in a similar boat as you. went to therapy a few weeks ago and turns out I have depression as well. I felt sorta numb when she said it, like, could it really be true? but its okay to be afraid and unsure, its scary and big and there is a lot of weight and baggage behind it. All you gotta do is forget the label and make it when it means to you. What are the symptoms and how do they affect you. Then approach those with your therapist to help better understand yourself and how to best move forward.

You got this <3


----------



## Punji (Nov 16, 2021)

Nearing the dawn of the year 2022, I'm sitting in a room lit only by the light of my computer, a nightlight, and a candle in the fading dusk of winter because the other six actual ceiling lights all died independently of each other.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

Punji said:


> Nearing the dawn of the year 2022, I'm sitting in a room lit only by the light of my computer, a nightlight, and a candle in the fading dusk of winter because the other six actual ceiling lights all died independently of each other.


*hugs you super tightly*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 16, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I don't really know why I feel so crushed about it. I feel kinda dizzy, in a sense? And just... really hopeless. I guess it's because I constantly told myself "I'll feel better once I do X" and "I'll feel bettter once Y," and, sure enough, I never felt truly happy no matter what in my life happened that made things better. And now it's basically been confirmed to me the reason why.


Our brains do look for outs like this; mine does it all the time. I think everyone’s will from time to time. It’s human. What’s important to at least know, is that you can burn yourself out trying to chase that one change that will set everything right.

Of course you should try to work to get yourself into a better mental/emotional place, just make sure you examine thoughts like that critically before getting too invested. Sanity check them with someone you trust if you need to.

Best of luck tackling your situation, and my condolences for your loss.


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Nov 16, 2021)

I feel like people hate me now. Some stuff went down in a server and I'm so confused and unsure of myself...as well as relating to past events and mistakes I've done.

I'm convinced that I'm annoying, overdramatic, oversensitive, and a nuisance. Do I finally have a good reason to hate myself?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

I am lonely. Making friends was always hard for me as a kid. I was the weird outcast, that nobody really wanted to hang out with. If I came over kids would move their toys over and I would be left there on my own. I was a cry baby who almost everything made me upset and I was horrible at interpreting social cues. for the vast majority of my elementary school life I was lonely, only having one friend. She wasn't a very nice person and.. hurt people, lived off of drama, and I just went along with it, she was my world I guess, the friend and person I got to talk to and that made me feel good despite the pain she caused. Then in middle school I found a group of people to talk with durning lunch. this made sitting and eating alone less awkward and.. I felt a belonging I guess, and that is something I had never felt before, it felt good to just.. loose yourself in the company of people you care about. This was 7th grade (our school had 7th and 8th) 8th grade was lonely again as my friend group got restructured for the first time. Leaving my one friend as she hurt and caused drama and bullied. and that was a lot to handle, looking back I was upset confused and questioning my life. Sorta in a way that I have been recently and I guess thats something that is healthy and important in life, but then it didn't make me happy or feel good. Going into high school I still didn't have loads of friends, and I was coming off the bitterness of past poor relationships, thinking I would never be able to maintain a serious irl relationship. I felt lost and in a state of purgatory as I was transitioning towards a new part of my life, one where I was questioning my sexuality and what I wanted to be do and accomplish in my life, many thoughts pushing and pulling in my life vying for attention. but soon Sohpmore year I become comfortable, had a stable number of friends with minimal drama and I was happy, work didn't have me too stressed I had hobbies I enjoyed and that was probably the best year of my life.
Junior year wasn't bad, until COVID happened, we shut down. at the time that didn't much bother me, we were staying in for a good cause, to stop the spread of a deadly disease which hurt many many people. but I didn't notice I was alone, it was more a blissful ignorance I guess. and then in July I made my faf account. it was fun being able to message and interact with people again making friends doing stupid things and just.. having something to spend the time with. It pales in comparison to actually talking with somebody but its something I felt I could do in a regard that was safe, and I was also falling into my poor social skills again. but something that came and fucked with this was sex. Interest in my exs all started and branched from me wanting to have sex with them, and that sex making me do stupid things to have them interested in me, going beyond what I really wanted to do or what made me somewhat uncomfortable so that they would stay with me, this isn't their fault at all, but its something I did, my loneliness made me do more, risk more to do something to garner their attention. Because its something I want, something I care. something I feel I need to feel valid. to be seen by people and praised, I want to be good. I know this is super shallow, (And people may respond to this post in such a way, idk, thats in the future) but.. no matter how shallow it is I still crave it. moving on to my point. I've found I follow a cycle.

(1) Change in a friend group
(2) Slew of dates, partners, intimate relationships
(3) heart break, hurt remorse and eventually numbing of my feelings and hurtness
(4) re changing of friendgroup
(5) long period in which dating seems too far behind my capabilities
(6) repeat.

right now im between 3 and 4 again, wondering who will continue to be my friends, who will throw me out, who doesnt want me anymore, who do I not want to be with, who will I interact with now. and I guess.. how do I recover. this is the years of my life where I should be out there, having sex, interacting, finding partners finding who I am and what I want to be, but the weight on my chest, holding my heart down, this numbness that I feel. I just dont know what to do the mental pain having physical implications for me, how can I get better.

From all of this I would like to say, that you guys here aren't bad people, and you've done a lot for me, but I guess I crave the human something I can touch. Instead of doing *hugs* hundreds of times a day, I want to just be able to hold somebody and feel safe, instead of feeling the cold air around my arms. To have something stable that will be there even if the internet goes down. You guys are lovely, but I want something else...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

JonnyTheYellowDragon said:


> I feel like people hate me now. Some stuff went down in a server and I'm so confused and unsure of myself...as well as relating to past events and mistakes I've done.
> 
> I'm convinced that I'm annoying, overdramatic, oversensitive, and a nuisance. Do I finally have a good reason to hate myself?


*hugs you tightly*

I have some self hate issues, I can't quite place where it came from, but its there almost constantly making me doubt myself and if people genuinely like me. its hard to deal with, but you need to take things slowly day by day. think things out and try to be more optimistic. I know its hard, (im certainly not good at it atm,) but slowly things will get better.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I am lonely. Making friends was always hard for me as a kid. I was the weird outcast, that nobody really wanted to hang out with. If I came over kids would move their toys over and I would be left there on my own. I was a cry baby who almost everything made me upset and I was horrible at interpreting social cues. for the vast majority of my elementary school life I was lonely, only having one friend. She wasn't a very nice person and.. hurt people, lived off of drama, and I just went along with it, she was my world I guess, the friend and person I got to talk to and that made me feel good despite the pain she caused. Then in middle school I found a group of people to talk with durning lunch. this made sitting and eating alone less awkward and.. I felt a belonging I guess, and that is something I had never felt before, it felt good to just.. loose yourself in the company of people you care about. This was 7th grade (our school had 7th and 8th) 8th grade was lonely again as my friend group got restructured for the first time. Leaving my one friend as she hurt and caused drama and bullied. and that was a lot to handle, looking back I was upset confused and questioning my life. Sorta in a way that I have been recently and I guess thats something that is healthy and important in life, but then it didn't make me happy or feel good. Going into high school I still didn't have loads of friends, and I was coming off the bitterness of past poor relationships, thinking I would never be able to maintain a serious irl relationship. I felt lost and in a state of purgatory as I was transitioning towards a new part of my life, one where I was questioning my sexuality and what I wanted to be do and accomplish in my life, many thoughts pushing and pulling in my life vying for attention. but soon Sohpmore year I become comfortable, had a stable number of friends with minimal drama and I was happy, work didn't have me too stressed I had hobbies I enjoyed and that was probably the best year of my life.
> Junior year wasn't bad, until COVID happened, we shut down. at the time that didn't much bother me, we were staying in for a good cause, to stop the spread of a deadly disease which hurt many many people. but I didn't notice I was alone, it was more a blissful ignorance I guess. and then in July I made my faf account. it was fun being able to message and interact with people again making friends doing stupid things and just.. having something to spend the time with. It pales in comparison to actually talking with somebody but its something I felt I could do in a regard that was safe, and I was also falling into my poor social skills again. but something that came and fucked with this was sex. Interest in my exs all started and branched from me wanting to have sex with them, and that sex making me do stupid things to have them interested in me, going beyond what I really wanted to do or what made me somewhat uncomfortable so that they would stay with me, this isn't their fault at all, but its something I did, my loneliness made me do more, risk more to do something to garner their attention. Because its something I want, something I care. something I feel I need to feel valid. to be seen by people and praised, I want to be good. I know this is super shallow, (And people may respond to this post in such a way, idk, thats in the future) but.. no matter how shallow it is I still crave it. moving on to my point. I've found I follow a cycle.
> 
> (1) Change in a friend group
> ...


The changing of my friend group here was gamging. I had two friends who I played games with (starting to play games with people blew my mind away, one because my parents never let me do it before, and two i never played games with friends and so this new experience was new and exciting to me) but recently the two friends have sorta.. stopped talking to me, one slowly over time, and the other abruptly. leaving me sorta there. those were the ones I guess that started it for me, and now im left wondering what will I do? will I play more will I just drop and leave the things I liked because playing those games make me remember all the good times we had, leaving me hurting aching for more and feeling dull and alone. will I find new people who want to do things with me, or will I end up leaving moving on to the next group? this makes my chest hurt and my eyes feel heavy.


----------



## Punji (Nov 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I am lonely. Making friends was always hard for me as a kid. I was the weird outcast, that nobody really wanted to hang out with. If I came over kids would move their toys over and I would be left there on my own. I was a cry baby who almost everything made me upset and I was horrible at interpreting social cues. for the vast majority of my elementary school life I was lonely, only having one friend. She wasn't a very nice person and.. hurt people, lived off of drama, and I just went along with it, she was my world I guess, the friend and person I got to talk to and that made me feel good despite the pain she caused. Then in middle school I found a group of people to talk with durning lunch. this made sitting and eating alone less awkward and.. I felt a belonging I guess, and that is something I had never felt before, it felt good to just.. loose yourself in the company of people you care about. This was 7th grade (our school had 7th and 8th) 8th grade was lonely again as my friend group got restructured for the first time. Leaving my one friend as she hurt and caused drama and bullied. and that was a lot to handle, looking back I was upset confused and questioning my life. Sorta in a way that I have been recently and I guess thats something that is healthy and important in life, but then it didn't make me happy or feel good. Going into high school I still didn't have loads of friends, and I was coming off the bitterness of past poor relationships, thinking I would never be able to maintain a serious irl relationship. I felt lost and in a state of purgatory as I was transitioning towards a new part of my life, one where I was questioning my sexuality and what I wanted to be do and accomplish in my life, many thoughts pushing and pulling in my life vying for attention. but soon Sohpmore year I become comfortable, had a stable number of friends with minimal drama and I was happy, work didn't have me too stressed I had hobbies I enjoyed and that was probably the best year of my life.
> Junior year wasn't bad, until COVID happened, we shut down. at the time that didn't much bother me, we were staying in for a good cause, to stop the spread of a deadly disease which hurt many many people. but I didn't notice I was alone, it was more a blissful ignorance I guess. and then in July I made my faf account. it was fun being able to message and interact with people again making friends doing stupid things and just.. having something to spend the time with. It pales in comparison to actually talking with somebody but its something I felt I could do in a regard that was safe, and I was also falling into my poor social skills again. but something that came and fucked with this was sex. Interest in my exs all started and branched from me wanting to have sex with them, and that sex making me do stupid things to have them interested in me, going beyond what I really wanted to do or what made me somewhat uncomfortable so that they would stay with me, this isn't their fault at all, but its something I did, my loneliness made me do more, risk more to do something to garner their attention. Because its something I want, something I care. something I feel I need to feel valid. to be seen by people and praised, I want to be good. I know this is super shallow, (And people may respond to this post in such a way, idk, thats in the future) but.. no matter how shallow it is I still crave it. moving on to my point. I've found I follow a cycle.
> 
> (1) Change in a friend group
> ...









Sad to hear you feel so, Santo.

Your worth is not dependent on sex or having a physical partner. Friends come and go from our lives often. It often takes a log time to find the "perfect partner" or the bestest friends, and that means going through relationships and leaving people in the past too pursue their own lives. Losing friends and partners hurts a lot and never gets easier. Sometimes they never really stop hurting completely. Even if it was a slow, quiet fade.

Your pain is fair and real, but it isn't all you will ever have. Don't value yourself on whether you have these relationships or not. You have your own worth as you are, not by whom you might be physical or friendly with.

One small piece of advice I think I can offer, don't rush into things. No matter how much you might want something, or someone, getting carried away and jumping the gun can become a mistake very suddenly. It's okay to be excited and to want things, but one ought to wait and think and prepare for what having it might be like before immediately jumping for it.

Take care Santo, we're all here for ya'.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

Punji said:


> Sad to hear you feel so, Santo.
> 
> Your worth is not dependent on sex or having a physical partner. Friends come and go from our lives often. It often takes a log time to find the "perfect partner" or the bestest friends, and that means going through relationships and leaving people in the past too pursue their own lives. Losing friends and partners hurts a lot and never gets easier. Sometimes they never really stop hurting completely. Even if it was a slow, quiet fade.
> 
> ...


*hugs you tightly*

Thank you Punji. You lovely gentleman. A big part of where I've been struggling I think is my self worth, seeing who I am in relation to myself and how I perceive others see me. more often than not I think people hate me, think poorly of me and like.. idk have a negative interpretation of me. I know people say its not the case but I still think it, and I think thats where the break up and changing of friend groups hurt the most. Because I view it as my fault, and something I need to learn from. I dont know how to not think or feel that way, but its probably something that I need to do on my own.

Thanks for your advice, it really means a lot you took the time to read my essay of a post *Smooch* you're a cute coon.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 16, 2021)

So, my parents - overly worried about my income and not liking how slow that is to increase at my current job - have continued to be on the lookout for employment opportunities for me.  Despite knowing full well how much the job search traumatizes me thanks to multiple strings of failures AND one "ideal" job that outright threw me under the bus.

The one they have me doing now?  I have made it clear this is the LAST time they are doing this.  From now on, any job opportunities have to come from my own experiences.

(Incidentally, my "dream" job is beta testing, ideally of video games.  Play certain parts a lot, document what is going on, suggest tweaks, try to recreate glitches to see if it helps with the coding process.... I admit I'd have to stick to indie developers given the state of the triple-A game industry and employment, but it's one thing I COULD do all day, and possibly even one where I'd have little issue with overtime.)




ssaannttoo said:


> The changing of my friend group here was gamging. I had two friends who I played games with (starting to play games with people blew my mind away, one because my parents never let me do it before, and two i never played games with friends and so this new experience was new and exciting to me) but recently the two friends have sorta.. stopped talking to me, one slowly over time, and the other abruptly. leaving me sorta there. those were the ones I guess that started it for me, and now im left wondering what will I do? will I play more will I just drop and leave the things I liked because playing those games make me remember all the good times we had, leaving me hurting aching for more and feeling dull and alone. will I find new people who want to do things with me, or will I end up leaving moving on to the next group? this makes my chest hurt and my eyes feel heavy.


I.... actually have experience with this one.  There are two games I played an extensive amount with a pair of friends (to be fair, both were grindy to the point of over 500 hours of playtime each by that point), up until the gaming relationship ended.  I wound up putting both games down for a couple of years.

Since then, I got back to both and... I actually found that my memories of the time playing with friends were vague at best, and actually _negative_ at worst.  Either I worked better playing free-spirited (both of these games have the possibility of random players, and I am very lucky that their toxicity has either been very low or QUICKLY snuffed out when it crops up) than being chained to a group, or perhaps the duo were simply not a good fit from the start, I am unsure which.

Before I make any suggestions, do the games allow for random groups?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So, my parents - overly worried about my income and not liking how slow that is to increase at my current job - have continued to be on the lookout for employment opportunities for me.  Despite knowing full well how much the job search traumatizes me thanks to multiple strings of failures AND one "ideal" job that outright threw me under the bus.
> 
> The one they have me doing now?  I have made it clear this is the LAST time they are doing this.  From now on, any job opportunities have to come from my own experiences.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it’s really just destiny 2.


----------



## Outré (Nov 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *hugs you tightly*
> 
> Thank you Punji. You lovely gentleman. A big part of where I've been struggling I think is my self worth, seeing who I am in relation to myself and how I perceive others see me. more often than not I think people hate me, think poorly of me and like.. idk have a negative interpretation of me. I know people say its not the case but I still think it, and I think thats where the break up and changing of friend groups hurt the most. Because I view it as my fault, and something I need to learn from. I dont know how to not think or feel that way, but its probably something that I need to do on my own.
> 
> Thanks for your advice, it really means a lot you took the time to read my essay of a post *Smooch* you're a cute coon.


So I’m guessing your like a senior in high school? Unless I misread something? Kind of a weird question, but are your groups of friends usually within your school? I remember when I was in high school I had a few friends my freshman year and then I just pretty much kept myself for the rest of high school. I never had very good luck making friends within my own school… most of the luck I had making friends was actually with people that I didn’t go to school with. Is that something that’s an option for you? To be friends with people outside of your own school?

From my experience a lot of the true friends that a person can meet in life don’t come from high school. I mean I’m sure it’s different for some people. but I don’t know if I’d worry so much about trying to fit in with a “group” of friends. You’re never going to click with everybody in a group. You’ll know when you click with somebody. I’ve found that it’s better to focus on one person that you know that you click with and build a friendship with them, you don’t need to try to fit in with their whole group. Then you might find another person from another group that you click with. Sometimes you might even be able to get a bunch of different people that you click with together in your own group.

If you have 1 freind here and another freind there, you don’t have to worry about changing whole groups of friends all the time. If you like having a group of people.. have your own parties or get together‘s. Maybe the different people that you end up meeting will even end up liking each other.



I probably don’t know what I’m talking about… just my 2¢


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I am lonely. Making friends was always hard for me as a kid. I was the weird outcast, that nobody really wanted to hang out with. If I came over kids would move their toys over and I would be left there on my own. I was a cry baby who almost everything made me upset and I was horrible at interpreting social cues. for the vast majority of my elementary school life I was lonely, only having one friend. She wasn't a very nice person and.. hurt people, lived off of drama, and I just went along with it, she was my world I guess, the friend and person I got to talk to and that made me feel good despite the pain she caused. Then in middle school I found a group of people to talk with durning lunch. this made sitting and eating alone less awkward and.. I felt a belonging I guess, and that is something I had never felt before, it felt good to just.. loose yourself in the company of people you care about. This was 7th grade (our school had 7th and 8th) 8th grade was lonely again as my friend group got restructured for the first time. Leaving my one friend as she hurt and caused drama and bullied. and that was a lot to handle, looking back I was upset confused and questioning my life. Sorta in a way that I have been recently and I guess thats something that is healthy and important in life, but then it didn't make me happy or feel good. Going into high school I still didn't have loads of friends, and I was coming off the bitterness of past poor relationships, thinking I would never be able to maintain a serious irl relationship. I felt lost and in a state of purgatory as I was transitioning towards a new part of my life, one where I was questioning my sexuality and what I wanted to be do and accomplish in my life, many thoughts pushing and pulling in my life vying for attention. but soon Sohpmore year I become comfortable, had a stable number of friends with minimal drama and I was happy, work didn't have me too stressed I had hobbies I enjoyed and that was probably the best year of my life.
> Junior year wasn't bad, until COVID happened, we shut down. at the time that didn't much bother me, we were staying in for a good cause, to stop the spread of a deadly disease which hurt many many people. but I didn't notice I was alone, it was more a blissful ignorance I guess. and then in July I made my faf account. it was fun being able to message and interact with people again making friends doing stupid things and just.. having something to spend the time with. It pales in comparison to actually talking with somebody but its something I felt I could do in a regard that was safe, and I was also falling into my poor social skills again. but something that came and fucked with this was sex. Interest in my exs all started and branched from me wanting to have sex with them, and that sex making me do stupid things to have them interested in me, going beyond what I really wanted to do or what made me somewhat uncomfortable so that they would stay with me, this isn't their fault at all, but its something I did, my loneliness made me do more, risk more to do something to garner their attention. Because its something I want, something I care. something I feel I need to feel valid. to be seen by people and praised, I want to be good. I know this is super shallow, (And people may respond to this post in such a way, idk, thats in the future) but.. no matter how shallow it is I still crave it. moving on to my point. I've found I follow a cycle.
> 
> (1) Change in a friend group
> ...


You're a very responsible person Ssaannttoo. Being able to have this sort of deep self reflection is a good indicator of your mental abilities. You admit your faults and you improve on them, and that makes you better than most people.

Although, I think this is a artifact from being so alone in your childhood. I'd know that, because I had the same issue, didn't really have to many friends, those I did have didn't stay too long. Those experiences give you plenty of time to reflect on things, gives the idea you're doing everything wrong. It took me quite some time to stop feeling like a ghost. I'd still thank the forums for helping me feel differently about that.

You're still pretty young, still developing, still finding your way, so yes, learn from your mistakes, but don't let self doubt rule you. Just continue to learn from your past experiences to avoid the repeats. For my case, I chose to be more guarded and watchful of who I let into my circle and curating just how much I tell to what people. How you chose to avoid these painful situations falls upon your discretion, of course.

If you find you need to step away from FAF, I don't think anybody would hold that against you. Even if you feel that the forums have served their purpose in your life and you find you need to move on, nobody would blame you. People come and go from our lives constantly. You can't expect all the people you have known since you were a kid to still all be around as an adult. My inner circle as it were has shifted and cycled out quite a few times in my life before it settled on something more permanent. Your brain doesn't stop developing until you're around your 30s if I recall. So your personality and you brain chemistry both are changing and shifting as your get older. Our being and personalities shift much like the sand of a beach, and many people will wash up on those shorelines, only for many of them to later be pulled back in by the tide of their own life. And that's ok, be your own person Ssaanttoo. Do not burden yourself with guilt, act for yourself. As long as you do what is right for you. Besides, nobody is going to take it personally that you want to explore irl interactions more. I'd like to think everybody will be supportive of you regardless of what you do. Furries tend to be awkward and strange people, but generally the least that can be said is that we're fairly nice people most of the time. 

Of course suffice to say, most here are willing to talk if you got more to get off your chest. Just be responsible!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 17, 2021)

All of my closest friends, save 2, were after high school and those two we went through college and tough times together.  High School you start moving along on your own path at life with the first steps while on your own, still being supervised and somewhat controlled if that makes sense.  Reflecting on the BIG QUESTIONS, as Kimber put it is very mature and rare at your age.  You're looking after others, which is so great, but you need to look at your own needs.  If not here, it's fine, but know you're in a good spot before being on your own.  The challenges and obstacles will be more interesting and complex, but reward and opportunity follow as well.

Online can be weird, but here's what you should take from it: knowledge that there are other people in and around the world who share thoughts, ideas, pain, joy, friendship, and loss.  These are good reasons, for me, to explore, learn, and discover new ideas and treasures.

Be who you want to be, not what everyone elses expects you to be. 
As for being the weird outcast?  Can't think of someone who didn't change the world around them in some way who wasn't in one way or another.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> The changing of my friend group here was gamging. I had two friends who I played games with (starting to play games with people blew my mind away, one because my parents never let me do it before, and two i never played games with friends and so this new experience was new and exciting to me) but recently the two friends have sorta.. stopped talking to me, one slowly over time, and the other abruptly. leaving me sorta there. those were the ones I guess that started it for me, and now im left wondering what will I do? will I play more will I just drop and leave the things I liked because playing those games make me remember all the good times we had, leaving me hurting aching for more and feeling dull and alone. will I find new people who want to do things with me, or will I end up leaving moving on to the next group? this makes my chest hurt and my eyes feel heavy.



Welcome to the club, babyboo! ;w;

No one is gonna blame you for wanting more (physical friends vs online ones). I've been riding that boat for years. Since before I graduated in 2010 to be more specific. It has been lonely, but I've met an individual on FAF that was able to give me some much-needed reassurance, and it has made things easier for me. I no longer feel AS hopeless as I once did. And more recently I've met one person that consistently games with me and while it's not as cool as being able to go out and grab a bite to eat and chat the night away, it's sure as hell better than having 'would you like a bag?' be the highlight of my day!

I feel like I can finally breathe a sigh of relief but there's no guarantee it will last. I can only hope that after moving at the end of the month, I'll finally be able to settle down and actually establish something for myself. That being said, I don't think less of a lot of the people I keep in touch with online. Some of them are awesome in their own right, but between life and juggling other social relationships, I don't generally get my proper fix.

In regards to sex and relationships, take your time and explore. All I can ask for is you keep it consensual, legal and it's done safely. You don't have to be the guy that waits until marriage. You don't have to be the guy that has just on person in a relationship. You might slip up and make a mistake (hopefully not the accidental pregnancy kind) but that's just the process of learning about yourself and what you enjoy. Things will eventually come into focus, sometimes without you realizing it right away.

It can take years of practice before you learn to love yourself- to give yourself the same attention, kindness and forgiveness you give to others. In terms of self love, I can see myself as a friend. Wanting what's best for myself, but definitely not always capable of saving myself, since I have suicidal depression for almost 3 weeks out of every month. But I can also say that being aware of these reoccurring problems (depression linked with my cycle), I can also prepare for it. I do my best not to beat myself up for it, and when my energy returns, it's like a new lease on life and I wanna do EVERYTHING to make up for lost time. But I certainly wasn't always like that. The TLDR of me saying this is that, even though it seems hopeless now, there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Many people have scraped their way through. When you feel lost, or even as a last resort, you've got peeps like us lurking on a forum, waiting to chat with you again!

I am curious though, what kind of person do you want to be? I guess ideally, 'an awesome person that is good at everything' would be the most expected answer, but is there anything specific that sorta stands out for you?

I've personally always wanted to have awesome social skills. I've met so many people that just know how to carry a conversation, no matter what obscure subject seems to come up, or just even have that charm others seem to have when it comes to sales. But then I learned I don't care for a lot of those things people are talking about...so why fill up my brain with useless knowledge just to try and impress someone I probably don't want to have following me around in life?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)

Outré said:


> So I’m guessing your like a senior in high school? Unless I misread something? Kind of a weird question, but are your groups of friends usually within your school? I remember when I was in high school I had a few friends my freshman year and then I just pretty much kept myself for the rest of high school. I never had very good luck making friends within my own school… most of the luck I had making friends was actually with people that I didn’t go to school with. Is that something that’s an option for you? To be friends with people outside of your own school?
> 
> From my experience a lot of the true friends that a person can meet in life don’t come from high school. I mean I’m sure it’s different for some people. but I don’t know if I’d worry so much about trying to fit in with a “group” of friends. You’re never going to click with everybody in a group. You’ll know when you click with somebody. I’ve found that it’s better to focus on one person that you know that you click with and build a friendship with them, you don’t need to try to fit in with their whole group. Then you might find another person from another group that you click with. Sometimes you might even be able to get a bunch of different people that you click with together in your own group.
> 
> ...


Im a freeshman in college.

highschool was fine, but now im sorta afraid of talking with people, Ive only interacted with people for a group project that sorta sucked. so.. my college experience isn't super awesome.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> You're a very responsible person Ssaannttoo. Being able to have this sort of deep self reflection is a good indicator of your mental abilities. You admit your faults and you improve on them, and that makes you better than most people.
> 
> Although, I think this is a artifact from being so alone in your childhood. I'd know that, because I had the same issue, didn't really have to many friends, those I did have didn't stay too long. Those experiences give you plenty of time to reflect on things, gives the idea you're doing everything wrong. It took me quite some time to stop feeling like a ghost. I'd still thank the forums for helping me feel differently about that.
> 
> ...


*hugs you tightly*

Thank you for your kind words. You're a lovely foxxo gay buddy who is there to help and I appreciate that. *boops* Keep being lovely.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> All of my closest friends, save 2, were after high school and those two we went through college and tough times together.  High School you start moving along on your own path at life with the first steps while on your own, still being supervised and somewhat controlled if that makes sense.  Reflecting on the BIG QUESTIONS, as Kimber put it is very mature and rare at your age.  You're looking after others, which is so great, but you need to look at your own needs.  If not here, it's fine, but know you're in a good spot before being on your own.  The challenges and obstacles will be more interesting and complex, but reward and opportunity follow as well.
> 
> Online can be weird, but here's what you should take from it: knowledge that there are other people in and around the world who share thoughts, ideas, pain, joy, friendship, and loss.  These are good reasons, for me, to explore, learn, and discover new ideas and treasures.
> 
> ...


*gives you a big hug*

Thank you. I guess a lot of this sorta came from the pandemic and that.. fun stuffs. But looking outwards at a global scale can help I guess in the understanding of im unique but im just like everybody else kinda thing and using that to learn who I want to become.


----------



## Outré (Nov 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im a freeshman in college.
> 
> highschool was fine, but now im sorta afraid of talking with people, Ive only interacted with people for a group project that sorta sucked. so.. my college experience isn't super awesome.


Oh okay, not to far off. I kind of understand, I was really afraid to talk to and interact with people at your age as well. I still am to a certain extent, but not as bad. It seems to get easer as you get older and care less and less about what people think. I mostly had online friends when I was your age. I don’t really regret it at all. I actually kind of missed having online friends. That’s probably one of the reasons I joins this forum.

[COLOR=var(--noir-inline-color)]I’ve always liked communicating with people in written form, because it’s much more comfortable. You don’t have to deal with all the social cues, and knowing when to talk and all the other BS that can confuse things. It’s very straightforward. But on the other hand it is nice to have the company of others and be able to do things together.

Sometimes it can be weird when friendships go from being online to IRL. I remember there was this one girl who I loved talking to online. I think I even had a strong psychological attraction. Then she ended up getting a job at the place I worked. But I never would talk to her there or even act like we knew each other. But then we couldn’t stop talking to each other on IRC. I think I was uncomfortable about forming a relationship in person because I just wanted to be good friends and she wanted more. Online kind of offered a barrier to that. I’ve been on the other end of that stick as well though. I’ve met someone online then met them in person and had romantic feelings and they didn’t. It’s so weird how that works.

I had one really weird experience with an online friend and I think it’s kind of why I stopped making online friends for a long time. There was this guy that I talked to for years and years online. He was an awesome dude and I definitely considered him a friend… i’ll never forget him. He was just as good as any friend I’ve had in real life. I always knew that he had suffered depression and stuff, as did I. But because we always communicated online I never really had any idea of what kind of state he was actually in. I remember the last time we were talking online. It was late at night and we were the only two really talking in the IRC chat room. He seemed perfectly normal and there was no indication that anything was wrong, but I couldn’t see him, it was only text that I was getting on my computer screen. I remember I asked him a question. I don’t even remember what that question was right now, it was nothing important. But he answered the question and then I went to sleep. 

The next morning I woke up and got on myspace (which was the Facebook of the time) and found that he had posted a suicide note on there. I got a hold of another member of the IRC group who knew him in real life, and discovered that he had shot himself right after he made that post on MySpace. It really freaked me out because the time that it was posted was literally a minute after he answered my question on IRC. I literally had no indication that this was going to happen. I couldn’t help but wonder if things would’ve been different if a real person would’ve been there with him. It’s almost like it was a completely different person talking to me then who was actually sitting in the chair so depressed that he wanted to kill himself. I mean I guess both people are who he really was. But you miss certain things when you only communicate with a person online.

But I guess I kind of stopped getting too close to people online after that… but then I eventually remembered that I actually had a lot of really good friendships with people online… so I’m totally cool with it again. I liked having online friend. But I also like having people that I can do things with, which I guess I do. So why not have both, I guess, is what I’m getting at. Online people are real people.[/COLOR]


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im a freeshman in college.
> 
> highschool was fine, but now im sorta afraid of talking with people, Ive only interacted with people for a group project that sorta sucked. so.. my college experience isn't super awesome.


I think US colleges tend to have some sort of… clubs, right? Is there one that might suit you? A pre-established common interest/cause can help take pressure off of starting to interact with new people.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I think US colleges tend to have some sort of… clubs, right? Is there one that might suit you? A pre-established common interest/cause can help take pressure off of starting to interact with new people.


Well I kinda started that, but then other interpersonal things started making the motivation to go harder. and ive sorta.. stopped.

*


Outré said:


> Oh okay, not to far off. I kind of understand, I was really afraid to talk to and interact with people at your age as well. I still am to a certain extent, but not as bad. It seems to get easer as you get older and care less and less about what people think. I mostly had online friends when I was your age. I don’t really regret it at all. I actually kind of missed having online friends. That’s probably one of the reasons I joins this forum.
> 
> [COLOR=var(--noir-inline-color)]I’ve always liked communicating with people in written form, because it’s much more comfortable. You don’t have to deal with all the social cues, and knowing when to talk and all the other BS that can confuse things. It’s very straightforward. But on the other hand it is nice to have the company of others and be able to do things together.
> 
> ...


*hugs you super tightly*

im sorry you had to go through that. 

Sometimes I feel similarly, its easier to communicate with people online, using words and having time to think out a response. I enjoy it and it has really helped me. And I want to continue. but I also want something intimate and personal. and so far online relationships haven't been hitting that itch.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 17, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I think US colleges tend to have some sort of… clubs, right? Is there one that might suit you? A pre-established common interest/cause can help take pressure off of starting to interact with new people.


Mine had a number of clubs but none of them really appealed to me.  I was involved with a local group of furs, of which maybe only one or two was a student at that college.


ssaannttoo said:


> Well I kinda started that, but then other interpersonal things started making the motivation to go harder. and ive sorta.. stopped.


And in Santo's case I think there's more extenuating circumstances at play so


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Mine had a number of clubs but none of them really appealed to me.  I was involved with a local group of furs, of which maybe only one or two was a student at that college.
> 
> And in Santo's case I think there's more extenuating circumstances at play so


I used to participate in a fencing club. Relationships online and other stressors outside have been making going harder. like.. im not incapable just getting up is hard.

I know it sounds sorta pathetic but like.. I couldn't even get the energy to play a game I really enjoy.. on the computer that is currently sitting in my lap..


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I used to participate in a fencing club. Relationships online and other stressors outside have been making going harder. like.. im not incapable just getting up is hard.
> 
> I know it sounds sorta pathetic but like.. I couldn't even get the energy to play a game I really enjoy.. on the computer that is currently sitting in my lap..


Given what I've gathered so far, I would say I'm personally impressed you're trucking along as well as you are, though I would encourage you to keep trying to get into a better spot and revisit some of those other things with renewed vigor.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Given what I've gathered so far, I would say I'm personally impressed you're trucking along as well as you are, though I would encourage you to keep trying to get into a better spot and revisit some of those other things with renewed vigor.


Maybe sometime soon, its just so hard to start ;w;


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2021)

stuck in this country


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


>


I DIDNT KNOW I WAS IN THE VIDEO!!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I DIDNT KNOW I WAS IN THE VIDEO!!!
> View attachment 122500


You ascend time and space.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 17, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> stuck in this country


You'll get out. You're too talented to be stuck for long.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 17, 2021)

I am covered in SO MUCH cat slobber. And my little asshole of a tiger cheeked part of his antibiotics dose again.

He's so fucking lucky I still love him - even though I should know better.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2021)

First time someone at work questions me wearing a mask (just politely asking me if I want him to get one) and he's an ER worker! apparently they've not been wearing them for over a year now, except during surgery obviously, they're next to useless as soon as you've touched them. But obviously HR knows that shit better than health care workers!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 18, 2021)

Ow.

Just... ow.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 18, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Ow.
> 
> Just... ow.


*Gives a hug*

whats up?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Gives a hug*
> 
> whats up?


Nothing really new, just kind of waiting for the naproxen to do its thing, but in the meantime I'm genuinely surprised by how hard this is hitting me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 18, 2021)

Naproxen is Aleve (ibuprofen).  I laughed when I got it since I've had it for cramps. 

You can take Tylenol, Midol, or another acetaminophen (must be acetaminophen only and NOT NSAID or ibuprofen).  Contact a pharmacist/pharmacy and they can check for any interaction if you have other drugs you were prescribed.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> First time someone at work questions me wearing a mask (just politely asking me if I want him to get one) and he's an ER worker! apparently they've not been wearing them for over a year now, except during surgery obviously, they're next to useless as soon as you've touched them. But obviously HR knows that shit better than health care workers!


Y'know, I might as well ask since you've got this going again....

How are your lungs holding up, Frank?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2021)

It's pathetically easy to kill my mood, but enough is enough at this point.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 18, 2021)

Anything help liven it up?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2021)

Nothing you don't have to work hard/be someone else for.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 19, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Naproxen is Aleve (ibuprofen). I laughed when I got it since I've had it for cramps.


Naproxen is definitely not ibuprofen. Different active substances. Not denying your experiences with one/both. Just… not the same.

I take naproxen for certain things, acetaminophen for others, and ibuprofen gives me headaches so I’m not touching that one. Used to take diclofenac for some of what I now take naproxen for, but it went prescription last summer, I think it was.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 19, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Nothing really new, just kind of waiting for the naproxen to do its thing, but in the meantime I'm genuinely surprised by how hard this is hitting me.


OH, I know who you are now xD I thought you were new.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OH, I know who you are now xD I thought you were new.


nah I just finally did the thing

also still feel like I got hit by a truck jfc


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 19, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> nah I just finally did the thing
> 
> also still feel like I got hit by a truck jfc


*hugs tightly*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 19, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Naproxen is definitely not ibuprofen. Different active substances. Not denying your experiences with one/both. Just… not the same.
> 
> I take naproxen for certain things, acetaminophen for others, and ibuprofen gives me headaches so I’m not touching that one. Used to take diclofenac for some of what I now take naproxen for, but it went prescription last summer, I think it was.


This is why I love you- we can even needle specifics over NSAIDs for arthritis and pains.  
Naproxen definitely does not like ibuprofen and has moderate to severe reactions with it (least my experience).  Not sure on diclofenac, but as a variant NSAID (different blocker) I could see it as not liking it much either.  Ibuprofen tends to work very similarly to both, though shorter duration.
Surprised you weren't moved up or were checked for interaction with headaches.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Y'know, I might as well ask since you've got this going again....
> 
> How are your lungs holding up, Frank?


I've got what going again? not sure to understand, but I'm breathing fine, thanks for your kind intention!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 19, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> This is why I love you- we can even needle specifics over NSAIDs for arthritis and pains.
> Naproxen definitely does not like ibuprofen and has moderate to severe reactions with it (least my experience).  Not sure on diclofenac, but as a variant NSAID (different blocker) I could see it as not liking it much either.  Ibuprofen tends to work very similarly to both, though shorter duration.
> Surprised you weren't moved up or were checked for interaction with headaches.


Never been on long-term prescriptions for painkillers; was prescribed diclofenac for like a few weeks or a month or something a back injury a ways back (like 15-ish years?), but other than that it’s at most doctors suggesting one over-the-counter thing or another. Usually it goes like “take ibuprofen” “it gives me headaches” “oh, alright, take X instead, then.”

Wasn’t even introduced to naproxen until a few years back when I developed reactive arthritis in both wrists after an infection. I have to take it or diclofenac for cramps, and naproxen seems to work best when I get wrist pains, but acetaminophen is generally sufficient for headaches. I think I got through my wisdom tooth surgery with naproxen plus acetaminophen but I was pretty out of it when the pain was really bad so I can’t recall for sure.

(I get nitpicky about painkillers in part because it took me literal years to entirely get through to my parents that I don’t take ibuprofen.)


Tonight’s vent:
So I’m currently dealing with trying to get my beginning-stages-of-kidney-disease muttcat to eat enough post tooth surgery. He’s literally been two weeks of eating maybe a quarter of what he should, if that. The only thing that’s seen a decent bit of success is the satchels of renal diet wet food that cost 20 SEK apiece at the vet’s. At his size he should eat like three satchels a day.

I mentioned this at family get-together earlier today. My dad’s response was basically “you have to understand that’s not reasonable.” So I asked him point blank if I should let the cat die of kidney failure. (Intended as “yes it’s fucking expensive but RC and Hills have cornered the market on prescription foods and it’s not humane to feed him a non-renal diet.”) And he in so many words says better that than pay that much for the cat food.

I know he’s “just” a muttcat, and that he grew up a stable cat on very questionable food. I know he was “free.” But holy fuck how much of an asshole do you need to be to say I should let his shitty kidneys kill him? 

And then he feels the need to Google for prices as though I hadn’t already acknowledged that I can get it cheaper online but not before the weekend. And needs me to tell him that same thing again. Twice. 

I’m just… really hurt. I’ve been running on energy I don’t really have for the last two weeks just medicating and fussing the cats through recovery from their dental surgery. To me, not doing it isn’t an option.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 19, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Tonight’s vent:
> So I’m currently dealing with trying to get my beginning-stages-of-kidney-disease muttcat to eat enough post tooth surgery. He’s literally been two weeks of eating maybe a quarter of what he should, if that. The only thing that’s seen a decent bit of success is the satchels of renal diet wet food that cost 20 SEK apiece at the vet’s. At his size he should eat like three satchels a day.
> 
> I mentioned this at family get-together earlier today. My dad’s response was basically “you have to understand that’s not reasonable.” So I asked him point blank if I should let the cat die of kidney failure. (Intended as “yes it’s fucking expensive but RC and Hills have cornered the market on prescription foods and it’s not humane to feed him a non-renal diet.”) And he in so many words says better that than pay that much for the cat food.
> ...



It's unfortunate how many people treat other living creatures as an accessory instead of being a part of the family.

I am glad you are willing to do anything for your babies. Like a proper mama would!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2021)

It's so easy to destroy my mood lately.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> It's unfortunate how many people treat other living creatures as an accessory instead of being a part of the family.
> 
> I am glad you are willing to do anything for your babies. Like a proper mama would!


I’m just exhausted. It probably doesn’t help that this came on the heels of a video call between the people present and the older of my two younger brothers (plus wife, plus one-week-old). So going from fawning over grandchild to thinking it would be defensible to let furry grandchild die to a health condition he may well have contributed to (muttcat used to be parents’, and my dad is very much a deal-chaser so… very cheap kibble happened a fair whack).

I texted mom saying “dad really hurt my feelings and I don’t know if there’s a way to tell him that without provoking further conflict,” remains to be seen what might come of that.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 19, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’m just exhausted. It probably doesn’t help that this came on the heels of a video call between the people present and the older of my two younger brothers (plus wife, plus one-week-old). So going from fawning over grandchild to thinking it would be defensible to let furry grandchild die to a health condition he may well have contributed to (muttcat used to be parents’, and my dad is very much a deal-chaser so… very cheap kibble happened a fair whack).
> 
> I texted mom saying “dad really hurt my feelings and I don’t know if there’s a way to tell him that without provoking further conflict,” remains to be seen what might come of that.



I think that's fair. You're stressed out over your baby being a stubborn poopoo that won't take their meds. The only thing you want right now is to know your baby is gonna be well and safe and then the fam is just piling onto your stress. DX

It's one of those weird things families don't seem to get. Like... they spend all those years insisting they're trying to instill good values into you, but the minute you actually speak your mind and just ask for the bare minimum of space/respect it's almost impossible to get from them. The least your dad could do is just... NOT say anything pet related while you're together, I feel. 

BTW, are you allowed to grind up the pill and sprinkle it onto their food?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I think that's fair. You're stressed out over your baby being a stubborn poopoo that won't take their meds. The only thing you want right now is to know your baby is gonna be well and safe and then the fam is just piling onto your stress. DX
> 
> It's one of those weird things families don't seem to get. Like... they spend all those years insisting they're trying to instill good values into you, but the minute you actually speak your mind and just ask for the bare minimum of space/respect it's almost impossible to get from them. The least your dad could do is just... NOT say anything pet related while you're together, I feel.
> 
> BTW, are you allowed to grind up the pill and sprinkle it onto their food?


Honestly, if it were just shoving pills down his throat I'd be golden. Like, he's a butt about it, but 9/10 times I can just pop the pill in and clamp his mouth shut until he swallows. (The tenth time he cheeks it and I have drool/amoxicillin paste all over me.) He's not taken to the "soggy cereal" (kibble soaked in water to make it soft), so I'm having to feed him wet food to get him to eat anywhere near what he should be eating. Since he's been at like... maybe a quarter of what he should be eating for the last two weeks, we're now worried his kidneys will be unhappy. So that's a 1800 SEK blood lab in his future on top of everything else. >.<

Dad was objecting to the cost of the wet food, which is like... yes, I don't love paying almost $10 per day to feed a single cat. But I'm not going to feed him some random cheaper non-renal food and risk his kidneys failing on him more than they already are. 

Also will have to put new claw caps on the poor dear's back feet because he's fucked his face and ears up super bad scratching after his dental surgery. Probably a combination of stress, his mouth feeling weird or hurty, and his skin being itchy from him drooling all over himself. Need boyfriend's help with that, though, so that's a tomorrow project. Fun times all around.

Knock on wood he's been eating quite well today of the just-wet-food-no-soggy-cereal-in-sight I gave him after we got back from the vet. If he keeps this up I'll at least save myself an emergency vet visit over the weekend.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I've got what going again? not sure to understand, but I'm breathing fine, thanks for your kind intention!


Apologies, I basically remembered previous conversations where you wind up showing an angle that is quite different from what a lot of us experience or are told... and it being received poorly.

Given that your subject was about masks, I chose to take another angle.  Is my memory correct in that you were one of the ones who actually caught the virus and yet came out mostly okay?  Apparently there's the potential for nasty aftereffects, a few of them had to do with lung function, and I will concede I don't know how long those take to manifest.

Confirming good physical health matters a LOT more than an Internet mudslinging match like you've previously received.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 20, 2021)

Woo and now we’re sitting at the vet. NOT looking forward to Dad finding out whatever this ends up running me.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 20, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Woo and now we’re sitting at the vet. NOT looking forward to Dad finding out whatever this ends up running me.


*gives lots of hugs*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Woo and now we’re sitting at the vet. NOT looking forward to Dad finding out whatever this ends up running me.


I would ask why it would become any of his goddamned business but I think I get the gist of it from previous posts.  Can relate on some level, had an ex-coworker tell me I was out of my mind for spending money on vet stuff for the mice and rats because he overheard something he could have politely stayed the fuck out of.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 20, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I would ask why it would become any of his goddamned business but I think I get the gist of it from previous posts.  Can relate on some level, had an ex-coworker tell me I was out of my mind for spending money on vet stuff for the mice and rats because he overheard something he could have politely stayed the fuck out of.


;w;

*gives you lots of hugs as well*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 20, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I would ask why it would become any of his goddamned business but I think I get the gist of it from previous posts.  Can relate on some level, had an ex-coworker tell me I was out of my mind for spending money on vet stuff for the mice and rats because he overheard something he could have politely stayed the fuck out of.


There’s a lot of complicated family and money stuff that gets involved, especially with that cat. Dad has an easier time with accepting the ragdoll’s vet bills because she cost money, while the muttcat was free.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> There’s a lot of complicated family and money stuff that gets involved, especially with that cat. Dad has an easier time with accepting the ragdoll’s vet bills because she cost money, while the muttcat was free.


I'm trying to wrap my brain around the notion of an animal's worthiness for things like care and comfort being tied directly to how much you spent on homing it, or size, or typical life expectancy or anything of the sort.

What the fuck do any of those have to do with the idea of taking responsibility for another living being's welfare? I mean, last I checked no one bought HIM, by his logic he should be below a pet you spent so much as a penny to home.

"Free = worthless" lmao what


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Apologies, I basically remembered previous conversations where you wind up showing an angle that is quite different from what a lot of us experience or are told... and it being received poorly.
> 
> Given that your subject was about masks, I chose to take another angle.  Is my memory correct in that you were one of the ones who actually caught the virus and yet came out mostly okay?  Apparently there's the potential for nasty aftereffects, a few of them had to do with lung function, and I will concede I don't know how long those take to manifest.
> 
> Confirming good physical health matters a LOT more than an Internet mudslinging match like you've previously received.


I thank you for that, that's a nice approach! and yes I probably recovered at least mostly
Not sure why anyone would get mad, I'm just repeating what health care workers have told me


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 20, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I'm trying to wrap my brain around the notion of an animal's worthiness for things like care and comfort being tied directly to how much you spent on homing it, or size, or typical life expectancy or anything of the sort.
> 
> What the fuck do any of those have to do with the idea of taking responsibility for another living being's welfare? I mean, last I checked no one bought HIM, by his logic he should be below a pet you spent so much as a penny to home.
> 
> "Free = worthless" lmao what


That’s kind of a widespread idea here, sadly. Lot of effort being done by activists to raise cats’ status in the eyes of society, with our closest equivalent of Craigslist taking the step of setting a minimum asking price for cats (probably animals in general tbh, I just don’t know specifics of all species). But cats being replaceable and discardable is sadly something that’s been the attitude for generations, just like other ideas for cat care that aren’t actually beneficial to the cats. Some people have “how much did it cost?” closer at hand when discussing value than others, and my dad happens to be one of those people.

(He also judges things like career choices on similar criteria, so the cat is just one facet of the whole.)

*EDIT:* It's 7:45 PM and I'm finally home. For reference, we left home a little before 2. It's good to have cat checked up, but at the same time uuugh damn it, not how I wanted to spend my day. Got some non-renal, high-calorie food for him to eat until he's properly on his food again and hopefully that'll solve it. Will be in contact with regular vet Monday, and probably they'll squeeze me in to get some labs drawn then, or early Tuesday, too. Probably going to inquire about a dermatologist for him then, too, because his skin issues have flared up like mad with this whole mess.

Sandwich I had for lunch is also running pretty thin but I'm still trying to convince myself that eating is worth the bother of putting together something _to_ eat. Cat's been fed, of course, but feeding cat owner? NAH.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> That’s kind of a widespread idea here, sadly. Lot of effort being done by activists to raise cats’ status in the eyes of society, with our closest equivalent of Craigslist taking the step of setting a minimum asking price for cats (probably animals in general tbh, I just don’t know specifics of all species). But cats being replaceable and discardable is sadly something that’s been the attitude for generations, just like other ideas for cat care that aren’t actually beneficial to the cats. Some people have “how much did it cost?” closer at hand when discussing value than others, and my dad happens to be one of those people.
> 
> (He also judges things like career choices on similar criteria, so the cat is just one facet of the whole.)
> 
> ...


Sorry this is happening to you.  If anything I can help with, let me know.

Some things I miss about Sweden but others I don't.  Hope muttcat gets better, but don't forget to take care of yourself either.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2021)

All week I've just had this nasty taste in my mouth that no amount of brushing and rinsing can solve. I don't want to drink sugary drinks all the time but water doesn't make it go away and it's driving me nuts.

Only happens once every few months if I'm lucky.
But when it does happen, it's a HUGE mood killer.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> All week I've just had this nasty taste in my mouth that no amount of brushing and rinsing can solve. I don't want to drink sugary drinks all the time but water doesn't make it go away and it's driving me nuts.
> 
> Only happens once every few months if I'm lucky.
> But when it does happen, it's a HUGE mood killer.


Could this be caused because of something wrong in your mouth? Have you talked to your destiny about it?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Could this be caused because of something wrong in your mouth? Have you talked to your destiny about it?



XDDD I'm sorry, I know what you meant but it just made everything so intense and gave me a good chuckle.

I don't have one atm. But when I move and get everything set up/other things scratched off my medical to-do list I'll be sure to ask. It's probably something with my brain. Cause if I stop drinking/eating/filling my mouth with flavor in some way, it gets nasty. 

Ick.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> XDDD I'm sorry, I know what you meant but it just made everything so intense and gave me a good chuckle.
> 
> I don't have one atm. But when I move and get everything set up/other things scratched off my medical to-do list I'll be sure to ask. It's probably something with my brain. Cause if I stop drinking/eating/filling my mouth with flavor in some way, it gets nasty.
> 
> Ick.


I was so confused at first what about that was funny... now I get it xD

TALK TO DESTINY!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 20, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry this is happening to you.  If anything I can help with, let me know.
> 
> Some things I miss about Sweden but others I don't.  Hope muttcat gets better, but don't forget to take care of yourself either.


Thanks, I really appreciate it. I'm hoping this whole mess doesn't get even bigger but who knows with this damn cat. >.< (I do love him, but he can be an absolute pain in the ass.)



TyraWadman said:


> All week I've just had this nasty taste in my mouth that no amount of brushing and rinsing can solve. I don't want to drink sugary drinks all the time but water doesn't make it go away and it's driving me nuts.
> 
> Only happens once every few months if I'm lucky.
> But when it does happen, it's a HUGE mood killer.


Oh, that is definitely not fun times! Might gum work (provided you have the jaw muscles for it - I apparently don't)? Otherwise, maybe there's some non-sugared water-flavoring product that could do the trick? I mean, aside from tea. I'm aware I just described tea. Though if you enjoy tea, I guess it's an excuse to enjoy it more.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oh, that is definitely not fun times! Might gum work (provided you have the jaw muscles for it - I apparently don't)? Otherwise, maybe there's some non-sugared water-flavoring product that could do the trick? I mean, aside from tea. I'm aware I just described tea. Though if you enjoy tea, I guess it's an excuse to enjoy it more.



I don't actually buy gum but maybe I'll keep some in stock for moments like this. DX
Thanks for the awesome suggestion!

I dun liek tea UnU


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I was so confused at first what about that was funny... now I get it xD
> 
> TALK TO DESTINY!








 I'm sorry.  Really, I am a super encyclopedia of just random nonsense.  It's how I make it day by day.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm sorry.  Really, I am a super encyclopedia of just random nonsense.  It's how I make it day by day.


Is that the Tick


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyway




Scar is my spirit animal right now.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Is that the Tick


Yes.  a lovable, nonsensical goofball with no self control and possibly autistic and insane.  For justice or whatever.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I was so confused at first what about that was funny... now I get it xD
> 
> TALK TO DESTINY!


*fāke Al'hArābian a'cent*

Not ever'yone can's speak to dehsteny!
You're a mystica'al one!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

...and Destiny has her hands right up their puppets...


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 20, 2021)

My neighbor is on drugs and idk what to do for him.  I feel lost


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 20, 2021)

He yells at me from the hallway for at the most an hour or two at a time. It's not his fault.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2021)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> He yells at me from the hallway for at the most an hour or two at a time. It's not his fault.


Make that anonymous wellness check thingy!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Make that anonymous wellness check thingy!


I will definitely let the apt program staff know


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't actually buy gum but maybe I'll keep some in stock for moments like this. DX
> Thanks for the awesome suggestion!
> 
> I dun liek tea UnU


I hope it works! 

My body saw fit to remind me: I get dry mouth as a side effect from my meds, which can leave a bad taste in my mouth sometimes. (Plus dry mouth isn’t good for you anyway, especially not your teeth.) To help with this, I got saliva-stimulating… what’s the word? Pills that you suck on, rather than swallow? Brain thesaurus no worky right now. They have flavor, aren’t bad for your teeth like excess snacking or sugary drinks are, and unless you already drool like a bloodhound it’s not like the extra saliva hurts anything. So that’s another thing to try.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 21, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I hope it works!
> 
> My body saw fit to remind me: I get dry mouth as a side effect from my meds, which can leave a bad taste in my mouth sometimes. (Plus dry mouth isn’t good for you anyway, especially not your teeth.) To help with this, I got saliva-stimulating… what’s the word? Pills that you suck on, rather than swallow? Brain thesaurus no worky right now. They have flavor, aren’t bad for your teeth like excess snacking or sugary drinks are, and unless you already drool like a bloodhound it’s not like the extra saliva hurts anything. So that’s another thing to try.



I don't feel like I have a dry mouth at all but maybe it was 'close enough'. I'll see if I can't find anything like that in the city (but I'll probably stick to gum cause it's been years and is usually yummy~)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't feel like I have a dry mouth at all but maybe it was 'close enough'. I'll see if I can't find anything like that in the city (but I'll probably stick to gum cause it's been years and is usually yummy~)


Yeah, not suggesting it has to be dry mouth in your case, just noting the sucking pill things as another option that’s explicitly good for your oral health. Should be available at pharmacies, I imagine.  Gum’s good, though!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> All week I've just had this nasty taste in my mouth that no amount of brushing and rinsing can solve. I don't want to drink sugary drinks all the time but water doesn't make it go away and it's driving me nuts.
> 
> Only happens once every few months if I'm lucky.
> But when it does happen, it's a HUGE mood killer.




This could be a dental abscess periodically draining.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 21, 2021)

Been having doctors either laugh at me, belittle me, and/or get all smug when they see me at my most vulnerable state. All I want is at least one of them to understand what I'm going through, instead of disregarding my symptoms and health concerns, as if everything I've said went through one ear and out the other, and then talk down to me like a disobedient child. If it's not the utter disregard for my symptoms and health concerns, it's the strong assertion that they're losing patience with me, and have this attitude like I am trying to annoy them, or waste their time, and then come back at me with these snarky comments about my reasons for seeing them, as my heart is racing, trying to keep my composure.

The panic attacks are too far gone, and then when I tell them I cannot handle the side effects of X medication because of acute or severe chronic symptoms I've been going through, and/or possible negative reactions to certain medication classes because of how bad the discomfort and debilitating my symptoms have gotten that would potentially get worse on certain medications, they cop an attitude and become dicks about further providing help to me, unless I bend the knee. And then they have this demeanor, and the words they use, like you are just like the other patients they've had to deal with before, which further implies a disregard to an individual's need for certain treatments, and it doesn't stop there. I actually get told, "good luck finding someone else" as I'm just staring and yessing them to death in awkwardness as they throw their assertiveness and snarky comments/implications around throughout out the whole session, while I'm just in utter discomfort, half in an anxiety episode, feeling like I just got blown off by people I thought were going to give me an ounce of hope left trying to live with this genuinely debilitating panic disorder, looking for just a little boost to not be completely sheltered feeling. 


Feeling like nobody believes you, looked at as merely someone making excuses, or that the stuff going on with your health that you are genuinely concerned about gets looked over by people you would think would understand while you are suffering daily, it really is an awful feeling. 


I think I'm nearing the exhaustion of answers and resources, and I don't know how to accept that moving forward, and it's gotten harder imagining a somewhat better life ahead for me. All I can do is look back, and find where everything went wrong, for a relatively young dude like myself having to come to this circumstance.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 21, 2021)

When people tell me that things 'could be worse', I feel like giving them a good kick in the ass. Especially if they don't know me.

What I'm going through right now is just the tip of the iceberg compared to the past. Hearing that it 'could be worse' does nothing but remind me that rock bottom still has a seat saved just for me. It's a hollow, dismissive sentiment, and if that's all you have to say, you'd better bite your tongue. I know things could be worse. l'm trying to forget that.

I'm just so tired, man.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 21, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> When people tell me that things 'could be worse', I feel like giving them a good kick in the ass. Especially if they don't know me.
> 
> What I'm going through right now is just the tip of the iceberg compared to the past. Hearing that it 'could be worse' does nothing but remind me that rock bottom still has a seat saved just for me. It's a hollow, dismissive sentiment, and if that's all you have to say, you'd better bite your tongue. I know things could be worse. l'm trying to forget that.
> 
> I'm just so tired, man.



That's what I call a lazy arse response from someone that doesn't know how to have pep talks. DX
Try not to let it get to you. They probably just don't know any better.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 21, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Been having doctors either laugh at me, belittle me, and/or get all smug when they see me at my most vulnerable state. All I want is at least one of them to understand what I'm going through, instead of disregarding my symptoms and health concerns, as if everything I've said went through one ear and out the other, and then talk down to me like a disobedient child. If it's not the utter disregard for my symptoms and health concerns, it's the strong assertion that they're losing patience with me, and have this attitude like I am trying to annoy them, or waste their time, and then come back at me with these snarky comments about my reasons for seeing them, as my heart is racing, trying to keep my composure.
> 
> The panic attacks are too far gone, and then when I tell them I cannot handle the side effects of X medication because of acute or severe chronic symptoms I've been going through, and/or possible negative reactions to certain medication classes because of how bad the discomfort and debilitating my symptoms have gotten that would potentially get worse on certain medications, they cop an attitude and become dicks about further providing help to me, unless I bend the knee. And then they have this demeanor, and the words they use, like you are just like the other patients they've had to deal with before, which further implies a disregard to an individual's need for certain treatments, and it doesn't stop there. I actually get told, "good luck finding someone else" as I'm just staring and yessing them to death in awkwardness as they throw their assertiveness and snarky comments/implications around throughout out the whole session, while I'm just in utter discomfort, half in an anxiety episode, feeling like I just got blown off by people I thought were going to give me an ounce of hope left trying to live with this genuinely debilitating panic disorder, looking for just a little boost to not be completely sheltered feeling.
> 
> ...


*hugs you super duper tightly*

I understand this unfortunately, the feelings of stress and anxiety and the physical affects they have. while I deal with much less than yours. I just hope something ends up working for you. we'll be here as long as you need us, to give ya the support you require.

*boops*


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 22, 2021)

3 years in a relationship together, and my ex decided to vent all his problems at my face on the day my grandmother passed (literally an hour AFTER I told him about it), with this lovely final note.


Spoiler










We never really argued much, if at all. Never raised our voice at each other or anything.
He never said anything about his issues with my arts, rp's and fetishes. In fact I thought he liked them.
Until now, he threw all this at my face.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> 3 years in a relationship together, and my ex decided to vent all his problems at my face on the day my grandmother passed (literally an hour AFTER I told him about it), with this lovely final note.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


*hugs you super duper tightly*

First of all that is a disgusting thing to do. I from experience what abusive partners can be like after a break up. While mine was bad, this is horrific. All of this just abusive unexceptable behavior. And im sorry you had to go through this. There is nothing that can make this go away, or make it feel better, not one bit. Time is the only thing that can make this better, and even that hurts like hell. But coming out and talking about the things you went through is a good first step. I know that letting it out can help, talking about it can make you feel more valid and a step to understanding what kind of a person you are. I just hope they dont come after you like mine did. That is almost worse.

But enough of that, just know there are people here who matter more than that piece of trash. WE are here for YOU whenever you need us.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> 3 years in a relationship together, and my ex decided to vent all his problems at my face on the day my grandmother passed (literally an hour AFTER I told him about it), with this lovely final note.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


WTF?!

3 years. Dang. The damage this can do to one's trust in others
*hugs*


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *hugs you super duper tightly*
> 
> First of all that is a disgusting thing to do. I from experience what abusive partners can be like after a break up. While mine was bad, this is horrific. All of this just abusive unexceptable behavior. And im sorry you had to go through this. There is nothing that can make this go away, or make it feel better, not one bit. Time is the only thing that can make this better, and even that hurts like hell. But coming out and talking about the things you went through is a good first step. I know that letting it out can help, talking about it can make you feel more valid and a step to understanding what kind of a person you are. I just hope they dont come after you like mine did. That is almost worse.
> 
> But enough of that, just know there are people here who matter more than that piece of trash. WE are here for YOU whenever you need us.





Guifrog said:


> WTF?!
> 
> 3 years. Dang. The damage this can do to one's trust in others
> *hugs*


Need I mention that this was on the day my grandmother passed ?
I told him about it too, the moment she was gone.
At first he said he'd be there for me.
Next thing I woke up to, was that.


----------



## Erix (Nov 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> 3 years in a relationship together, and my ex decided to vent all his problems at my face on the day my grandmother passed (literally an hour AFTER I told him about it), with this lovely final note.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What an actual disrespectful fucking prick. He actually openly admits to using you too what the hell. I like how they think they’re so great to the point that they actually think you’d make another account to talk to his ass after sending this? He needs to get off his high horse and sit the hell down.

I’m sorry this has had to happen to you race. I don’t know what really happened in your relationship and all that, but you definitely didn’t deserve this shit, especially after what you told him about your grandmas passing, that’s just got me sick that someone could go that low.

this guy sounds like he has issues with being transparent about his feelings


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 22, 2021)

Erix said:


> What an actual disrespectful fucking prick. He actually openly admits to using you too what the hell. I like how they think they’re so great to the point that they actually think you’d make another account to talk to his ass after sending this? He needs to get off his high horse and sit the hell down.
> 
> I’m sorry this has had to happen to you race. I don’t know what really happened in your relationship and all that, but you definitely didn’t deserve this shit, especially after what you told him about your grandmas passing, that’s just got me sick that someone could go that low.
> 
> this guy sounds like he has issues with being transparent about his feelings


I thought someone else was using his phone, but then felt that it was still him, so I did make another account to talk to him and get some answer.
He said the same things, about how he was disgusted by my arts, rp's and fetishes (even though he never said anything about these issues before, ever), and how I was a creep to him.
I pressed the issue and he started making excuses : that message was apparently for someone else who was hitting on him, but he was "too caught up" in his game that he sent it yo me instead. Never mind the fact that he specifically blocked me on telegram and discord, and removed the "taken" part from his bio.
Now he does admit it, and blocked me for good. Also changed his telegram username to "Fuck off" (I'm not kidding).


----------



## Erix (Nov 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I thought someone else was using his phone, but then felt that it was still him, so I did make another account to talk to him and get some answer.
> He said the same things, about how he was disgusted by my arts, rp's and fetishes (even though he never said anything about these issues before, ever), and how I was a creep to him.
> I pressed the issue and he started making excuses : that message was apparently for someone else who was hitting on him, but he was "too caught up" in his game that he sent it yo me instead. Never mind the fact that he specifically blocked me on telegram and discord, and removed the "taken" part from his bio.
> Now he does admit it, and blocked me for good. Also changed his telegram username to "Fuck off" (I'm not kidding).


Ah I see, that makes sense then why you’d make another account. It’s just sad because you reached out to them and tried to get answers, like a civil mature person, and they seem in the end to double down on the terrible things they said. This guy sounds like he’s playing games, goin back n forth on his story.. :/

Seriously sounds like he’s doing you a favor by getting away from you cuz u don’t need somebody like that. Someone who tries to act nice, but when the mask is taken off they just betray you. No one deserves that. I can’t imagine how it must feel to be in your shoes right now, I am sincerely sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 22, 2021)

I could use some company now because the damage was done, and it's gonna sting for a long while.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 22, 2021)

Erix said:


> this guy sounds like he has issues with being transparent about his feelings


I'm specially shocked at how it took him 3 years to say something about it AND topped it up with a complete disregard for his feelings + dozens of insults combo like he never meant anything in the end. As if not being transparent wasn't enough

Dunno. This may not be a new thing but somehow reading it hit me hard


----------



## Erix (Nov 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I could use some company now because the damage was done, and it's gonna sting for a long while.


Well luckily, you’re talking in a forum with loads of friendly furry buddies in it c: there’s lots of kind folk here who’d I think without a doubt would be fine with giving you some company! Or If you wanna talk to me, just come hmu in my DMs too. Can’t guarantee I’m an interesting person to talk to, I’m pretty awkward to be frank, but hey I’ll hear what you gotta say and stuff


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 22, 2021)

Erix said:


> Well luckily, you’re talking in a forum with loads of friendly furry buddies in it c: there’s lots of kind folk here who’d I think without a doubt would be fine with giving you some company! Or If you wanna talk to me, just come hmu in my DMs too. Can’t guarantee I’m an interesting person to talk to, I’m pretty awkward to be frank, but hey I’ll hear what you gotta say and stuff


I can only hope whoever says "you can tell me anything, I'm here" doesn't 180 on my face like my ex did.
If anyone's having issues with me, I want them to spit it out so I'll know to shut up, thanks.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I could use some company now because the damage was done, and it's gonna sting for a long while.


*hugs you super duper mega tightly*

it sucks, and it hurts. I know, but we're here for you.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 22, 2021)

Damn that Darrell Brooks guy is a sack of shit


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm getting tired of spending half my shift making up for someone else's fuckups.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I'm getting tired of spending half my shift making up for someone else's fuckups.


*hugs*


----------



## UnwaryRook28 (Nov 22, 2021)

Is this where everyone goes to vent?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 22, 2021)

UnwaryRook28 said:


> Is this where everyone goes to vent?


Mostly, yea!


----------



## UnwaryRook28 (Nov 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Mostly, yea!


Good, because I’m feeling like the unluckiest man in the world right now.
T_T


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 22, 2021)

UnwaryRook28 said:


> Good, because I’m feeling like the unluckiest man in the world right now.
> T_T


let it out here, get it off your chest


----------



## UnwaryRook28 (Nov 22, 2021)

This is most unacceptable.
And this isn’t the first time.
Still, I feel terrible.


----------



## UnwaryRook28 (Nov 22, 2021)

I know I’m not alone, but I feel like I’ve lost something near and dear to me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 22, 2021)

UnwaryRook28 said:


> I know I’m not alone, but I feel like I’ve lost something near and dear to me.


What is this for?
Did you hax a videogame?


----------



## UnwaryRook28 (Nov 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What is this for?
> Did you hax a videogame?


I’d never hax a game even if I had the know-how, but on the main site? Not likely.
No. This was a case of unfortunately impaired judgement on my part.


----------



## UnwaryRook28 (Nov 22, 2021)

No offense to anyone here, but if there’s one thing I’ve learned about the furry fandom in all my years of supporting it, then it’s that it, like many other fandoms, can play host to some… subversive elements.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 23, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I'm getting tired of spending half my shift making up for someone else's fuckups.


That is my every day.


UnwaryRook28 said:


> No offense to anyone here, but if there’s one thing I’ve learned about the furry fandom in all my years of supporting it, then it’s that it, like many other fandoms, can play host to some… subversive elements.


A) true


----------



## UnwaryRook28 (Nov 23, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> That is my every day.
> 
> A) true


Thank you. Good that someone agrees with me.

As for what I might’ve done?
They’re calling it harassment, but me? I’d call it an attempt to raise awareness of such elements.
Let’s just say that I made what I now know to be a misguided attempt without trying to point at any individual in particular by name.
All it took was one journal, and I’m now facing a crisis that I can only describe as tantamount to existential.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 23, 2021)

UnwaryRook28 said:


> Thank you. Good that someone agrees with me.
> 
> As for what I might’ve done?
> They’re calling it harassment, but me? I’d call it an attempt to raise awareness of such elements.
> ...


So you made a callout journal when it's against the rules?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 23, 2021)

No, agreeing there are subversive elements in every fandom.


----------



## UnwaryRook28 (Nov 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> So you made a callout journal when it's against the rules?


Not that I ever once intended to keep it posted.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 23, 2021)

UnwaryRook28 said:


> Not that I ever once intended to keep it posted.


But you did, right? 
Doesn't matter how long it stays up, if someone sees it and reports it, that's all it takes.


----------



## UnwaryRook28 (Nov 23, 2021)

Surely, anyone in this here thread would understand the need to vent and how it can adversely affect one’s judgement, but what can I say?
-_- I’m a very flawed individual. -_-
Let’s leave it at that.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 23, 2021)

on my third week of ignoring absolutely everybody i know, both in my everyday life and online. not even entirely sure why i started doing it. just saw a notification late at night and chose not to open it. then one night turned into a day, then another, then a week, then 2, etc.

i don't see anybody or open my instant messagers anymore. people have been sending me texts and dm's worrying about me but not even that is enough motivation for me to respond or even open them. i think im just entirely done with people. part of me wants to let them think i'm gone. part of me is at peace with being alone. another part of me is as emotionally unstable as ever.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 23, 2021)

Rayd said:


> on my third week of ignoring absolutely everybody i know, both in my everyday life and online. not even entirely sure why i started doing it. just saw a notification late at night and chose not to open it. then one night turned into a day, then another, then a week, then 2, etc.
> 
> i don't see anybody or open my instant messagers anymore. people have been sending me texts and dm's worrying about me but not even that is enough motivation for me to respond or even open them. i think im just entirely done with people. part of me wants to let them think i'm gone. part of me is at peace with being alone. another part of me is as emotionally unstable as ever.


*hugs you tightly*

ive done that as well believe it or not. While everybody is different for me its depression that causes it, the lack of energy and emotion. But I think you need to take some time to understand what you'd like. But also having some human interaction is a good thing, we're social animals (much to my disliking) but that doesnt stop it form happening.

We're here for you when you're ready :3


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 23, 2021)

So exhausted from all the cat health nonsense (don't get me wrong, I'm glad he's doing okay now, but it's been really draining) I can't think. Like, basic reasoning isn't there, I can forget what I'm thinking halfway through a thought, it can take me multiple tries to take my meds because by the time I'm done pouring a cup of water I've forgotten why I did so and just drink it and leave the kitchen. So on. I don't function even on the basic below-par level that I usually do. And now I'm worrying that even after this properly wraps up (and cat can eat kibble again so we don't need to deal with the nonsense of preparing him wet food what feels like a thousand times a day) I've just... further depleted my reserves and there isn't a "going back to normal" in sight. You have to have at least a tiny trickle of excess energy to refill your buffer, after all.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 23, 2021)

Rayd said:


> on my third week of ignoring absolutely everybody i know, both in my everyday life and online. not even entirely sure why i started doing it. just saw a notification late at night and chose not to open it. then one night turned into a day, then another, then a week, then 2, etc.
> 
> i don't see anybody or open my instant messagers anymore. people have been sending me texts and dm's worrying about me but not even that is enough motivation for me to respond or even open them. i think im just entirely done with people. part of me wants to let them think i'm gone. part of me is at peace with being alone. another part of me is as emotionally unstable as ever.


I'm a serious introvert and do it all the time.
A reason I sometimes do it is to step back from dysfunction or too many outside commitments just becoming noise.  Right now, my skills are not just being utilized for my normal work,   so i stepped back.  I'm not on social media too much as I can get addicted way too easy, so my wife helps me monitor.  It could be you just need the right balance tomatch your  priorities with the demand for you.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)

>Put in for pretty much every fulltime slot
>Put in for OT openings
>fucking nothing

They told me I was shortlisted for this shit coming in and I'm beginning to think they might have been fibbing


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 23, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> >Put in for pretty much every fulltime slot
> >Put in for OT openings
> >fucking nothing
> 
> They told me I was shortlisted for this shit coming in and I'm beginning to think they might have been fibbing


;w;

*hugs*


----------



## Rayd (Nov 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *hugs you tightly*
> 
> ive done that as well believe it or not. While everybody is different for me its depression that causes it, the lack of energy and emotion. But I think you need to take some time to understand what you'd like. But also having some human interaction is a good thing, we're social animals (much to my disliking) but that doesnt stop it form happening.
> 
> We're here for you when you're ready :3


oh it absolutely stems from depression. i just rarely use that word to describe any of my behavior since it's kind of redundant. i've lived with it for so long that it's just sort of who i am now and any behavior associated with it isn't anything out of the ordinary. it's like saying "maybe it's just me being me". you know there's more to it than that.

ive come to feel at times that social interaction only leads to bad things for me. as if i only seem to acquire further feelings of alienation and isolation from them, whether inflicted by my own anxiety or just plainly not connecting with anybody i talk to. i've always kind of felt i'm not built to be around other people, so even before this my social activities were very scarce. not even as like a bitter or woe-is-me mindset, just simply rolling with the punches knowing my track record and knowing that as my mental state is now, the chances of me getting any lasting friends anytime soon is pretty low. it kind of just feels like this is the next stage of that. or some form of weird coping mechanism. or both, who knows.

i don't like talking about it too much because i can't help but feel i'll just be associated with all the other "waaahhh i dont have friends" people on the forum, but that's just kind of how it is. i don't seek to change it anymore, nor do i expect it to. sure i get deeply upset about it sometimes but i think i've developed a general lack of care outside of those cases. i vent about it solely to vent, not to look for pity mingles, like some others do.

this forum is one of my safe spaces for letting out all of my angsty feelings whenever typing it in a personal notepad doesn't cut it. since i'm not really that connected with anybody here, i don't have to feel like i'm making myself look like a deranged sub-human freak to anybody i care about whenever i inevitably crack under the reality of my life. even then i hide some of my true thoughts from here out of fear of them being too psychologically morbid or graphic.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 23, 2021)

Rayd said:


> oh it absolutely stems from depression. i just rarely use that word to describe any of my behavior since it's kind of redundant. i've lived with it for so long that it's just sort of who i am now and any behavior associated with it isn't anything out of the ordinary. it's like saying "maybe it's just me being me". you know there's more to it than that.
> 
> ive come to feel at times that social interaction only leads to bad things for me. as if i only seem to acquire further feelings of alienation and isolation from them, whether inflicted by my own anxiety or just plainly not connecting with anybody i talk to. i've always kind of felt i'm not built to be around other people, so even before this my social activities were very scarce. not even as like a bitter or woe-is-me mindset, just simply rolling with the punches knowing my track record and knowing that as my mental state is now, the chances of me getting any lasting friends anytime soon is pretty low. it kind of just feels like this is the next stage of that. or some form of weird coping mechanism. or both, who knows.
> 
> ...


Well... I was that way as well, (still am, and pandemic made that worse) Through my elementary and middle school life had one friend who turned out to be a dick, didn't hang out with her again. Its normal to get into that mindset, as I have as well. I know how you feel, but people keep telling me to get out there, and that eventually I'll find a nerdy dorky, weirdo like myself and we'll just click. I know you can do it even if you dont think you can.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 23, 2021)

Professional certs are gd expensive


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 23, 2021)

My relationship... round 3 -- Steelite's Journal
					

So around this morning my ex wanted to be back with me.. . His reason for all this drama was, and I quote, "to see if I'd say  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



I have no regrets


----------



## Punji (Nov 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I have no regrets


Made the right call I think.

Don't be with someone who plays these kinds of games. He sounds like a real piece of shit.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> My relationship... round 3 -- Steelite's Journal
> 
> 
> So around this morning my ex wanted to be back with me.. . His reason for all this drama was, and I quote, "to see if I'd say  ...
> ...


*hugs*

you can do this.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 23, 2021)

Punji said:


> Made the right call I think.
> 
> Don't be with someone who plays these kinds of games. He sounds like a real piece of shit.


Yeah, this kind of back-and-forth has red flags written all over.
I was none the wiser for hoping, believing, that there was a chance, at all, for us.
But I know better now.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 23, 2021)

Man, I'm so defeated. I can't catch a break. This month started off bad and it's getting worse by the day.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Man, I'm so defeated. I can't catch a break. This month started off bad and it's getting worse by the day.


*hugs you super mega tightly*

You are loved, we are here for you.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2021)

So about 30 pages ago I mentioned getting some bloodwork done.

Well, I got to find out the results and...

....I am NOT magnesium deficient.  In fact, I can probably avoid those pills.

Already have one abnormal level that I can discuss with the doctor (and the reason I want to see a dietitian, as the common suggestion is something I actively can't do at present due to digestive issues)...

...but I have one question for any diabetics in the audience: Can moderate dehydration cause a spike in insulin levels in the blood?  (Not asking about blood sugar, I've already heard it can affect that.  Insulin specifically.)  Because I was dehydrated enough that the nurses had trouble drawing enough blood and I noticed that result was a tiny bit high.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 23, 2021)

<vent>
Having to reinstall/upgrade in place Window$ 10 Home. Lost the Micro$oft store apps and the ability to search with the taskbar "Search" box. Very annoying, to say the least. This all happened about the 21H1 update so that might have been the one that farked the system. BTW, no restore points have ever been set, according to my computer. Did a rollback using Acronis True Image, no help. It was having troubles, then froze and spit out a BSOD.

Now I'm downloading 21H2 10.056 to see if this fixes the issues. If not, then Linux Mint, here I come!


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 23, 2021)

@ssaannttoo:






(Not really a vent.)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 23, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 122988
> @ssaannttoo:
> 
> 
> ...


He's going to unlock the golden skin.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)

So a couple weeks ago the state sent me a letter saying they had fucked up and I was due a substantial refund on tax overpayment.  This was after a knock-down drag-out fight with them over an audit predicated on me "not providing correct information" that ended up with me paying them more money plus interest and penalties, on top of the taxes I had already paid, just to get them off my dick.

Guess what I haven't seen? That's right, my fucking money, bitches, where is it?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 24, 2021)

Well, it's looking like I need to do a wipe and clean reinstall. Cortana is dead so that means the search function is borked and the Micro$oft store won't work, either.

Damn!

It may also mean I move over to Linux Mint.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 24, 2021)

I can't sleep......
And I wanted to chat with someone but he keeps being distant and less and less present... I miss him.

I dunno what to do, I have to think things, I wish I could sleep well.

Edit: mainly is the isnomnia I'm bentic avout


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 122988
> @ssaannttoo:
> 
> 
> ...


*whistles*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> He's going to unlock the golden skin.


I have ascended, thank you Nexus *hugs*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh shit he's a shiny now

Where's my Master Ball


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Oh shit he's a shiny now
> 
> Where's my Master Ball


Eeeeeek!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 24, 2021)

Today is my last day in dis townnn

Oarfishally moving tomorrowww

Hotel wifi might be scarce or non existent until I get closer to the city.

If all goes well I should have internet installed on the 29th. If I disappear, assume the worst. 

Maybe the boat sank. Maybe I got hospitalized. Maybe our car will slide off the road and down one of the cliffsides. 8)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Today is my last day in dis townnn
> 
> Oarfishally moving tomorrowww
> 
> ...


Yay! You got this! *tight hug* Cant wait to see how this turns out for you :3

no bad thoughts ;w;


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I have ascended, thank you Nexus *hugs*


OWO

A sshhiinnyy ssaannttoo! :0
You're gold! Literally :3


----------



## Lenago (Nov 24, 2021)

This is not really a vent, just a sigh of releave, i found my missing wallet haha been looking everywere for it and I was just about to head out to cancel my card, it was in the laundry basket.

Hehe glad i dont have to deal with the documents missing h-hehe how did the wallet get there


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 24, 2021)

lenago said:


> This is not really a vent, just a sigh of releave, i found my missing wallet haha been looking everywere for it and I was just about to head out to cancel my card, it was in the laundry basket.
> 
> Hehe glad i dont have to deal with the documents missing h-hehe how did the wallet get there


Awww I'm glad to hear baby!!
Haha your wallet wanted to clean the stage it seems!

*Hugs you tightly*


----------



## Lenago (Nov 24, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Awww I'm glad to hear baby!!
> Haha your wallet wanted to clean the stage it seems!
> 
> *Hugs you tightly*


Well, next time warn me when it wants to go on a cleaning spree hahah 

*hugs back*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 24, 2021)

Weird, but my hands are dry and cracking, lips are chapped.  Lots of back pain.
Butt feels a-may-zing.

I hate percoset and feeling the blahhhhh...



TyraWadman said:


> Today is my last day in dis townnn
> 
> Oarfishally moving tomorrowww
> 
> ...


Better come back safe and sound or I will cry!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 24, 2021)

It’s 1:30 AM and I have a vet appointment at 9:30, meaning out the door around 8:45.

Why do I accept appointments before noon?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 24, 2021)

How are you holding up?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 25, 2021)

Yikes.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 25, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> How are you holding up?


Assuming you’re meaning me, hanging in there; 8 AM feels like middle of the night tho XD

So ready for this shit to be over and asshole cat going back on his damn kibble. Hopefully soon!

*EDIT:* Both cat and I are delighted he's gotten the green light for crunchy munchies! He's stuffing his face right now, and I'm just happy that *fingers crossed* I can go back to feeding the cats once a day and not have to prepare a bazillion little meals of wet food.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 25, 2021)

It's Thanksgiving.  And like Christmas, I hate the individual greetings, so I'm going to vent Happy Thanksgiving (US) and hope no one actually looks it up.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's Thanksgiving.  And like Christmas, I hate the individual greetings, so I'm going to vent Happy Thanksgiving (US) and hope no one actually looks it up.


While I really don't want to get into how it STARTED, I will say I dread this part of the year because it's the beginning of a month of sensory hell.

A few places got a head start, but nowhere near what I've been expecting lately.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 25, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> It’s 1:30 AM and I have a vet appointment at 9:30, meaning out the door around 8:45.
> 
> Why do I accept appointments before noon?


when I still lived in California, Kaiser Permanente built a nice new facility in my hometown. Literally one stop for doctors, surgery, emergency room, lab work of any kind, all types of therapy and three pharmacies no less. But, as all projects there were budget problems. first thing axed off the build? That nice four story parking garage. I almost always would fight for an appointment no later than 9:00 am. Any later, it was "Circle the parking lot" time, trying to find a place to park a full size pickup truck.

And a follow-up. Full repair in place didn't work for my Window$ 10 install. A workaround was found, "Open Shell" was installed that gave me a Window$ 7 type start menu and a usable search bar. Crisis averted for now.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 25, 2021)

Minor vent, really, but that bottle of Cabernet Franc wasn't as good as I remember the last one being.  Thinking maybe it was a worse vintage or it just sat in the cupboard too long.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 25, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> when I still lived in California, Kaiser Permanente built a nice new facility in my hometown. Literally one stop for doctors, surgery, emergency room, lab work of any kind, all types of therapy and three pharmacies no less. But, as all projects there were budget problems. first thing axed off the build? That nice four story parking garage. I almost always would fight for an appointment no later than 9:00 am. Any later, it was "Circle the parking lot" time, trying to find a place to park a full size pickup truck.


I just don’t sleep well enough to be human before noon - I just keep forgetting that I don’t deal well with mornings when I’m asked if a proposed time works for me. Vet practice thank goodness isn’t big enough for parking to be an issue.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2021)

Made it to our first stop. 7 hours driven. 

Had to make do sleeping on the floor last night. Got a few minutes of shut eye on the drive over. Excited dog constantly nudging my arm for pets. Roads moderately slushy and making lots of splashy, sliding motions. 

Gonna be up all night checking in on the pooch. Blegh...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 25, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I just don’t sleep well enough to be human before noon - I just keep forgetting that I don’t deal well with mornings when I’m asked if a proposed time works for me. Vet practice thank goodness isn’t big enough for parking to be an issue.





TyraWadman said:


> Made it to our first stop. 7 hours driven.
> 
> Had to make do sleeping on the floor last night. Got a few minutes of shut eye on the drive over. Excited dog constantly nudging my arm for pets. Roads moderately slushy and making lots of splashy, sliding motions.
> 
> Gonna be up all night checking in on the pooch. Blegh...


My wife is sick and I'm yelling at her to stay in bed so much that my middle name is now my name.

Good to know you're both ok and safe and sound.  Same advice I'm giving my girl!
Go to sleep!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Made it to our first stop. 7 hours driven.
> 
> Had to make do sleeping on the floor last night. Got a few minutes of shut eye on the drive over. Excited dog constantly nudging my arm for pets. Roads moderately slushy and making lots of splashy, sliding motions.
> 
> Gonna be up all night checking in on the pooch. Blegh...


*cheers you on in a miniskirt* Who gots this? YOU GOTS THIS!


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm so sick of seeing my partner struggle on her own because she's afraid of hurting me. She has an extreme mood disorder (undiagnosed as of now, but we're trying to encourage her to seek help --- we suspect it might be a form of Borderline, or possibly something similarly uprooting) and it's causing her major stress and anxiety. I do what I can to support her (*possibly more than I should do) but...being broken up with twice in a week due to mood swings is becoming detrimental to my own wellbeing. I wish I could do something more to help her, she's obviously in a bad place mentally. I feel so useless atm.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *cheers you on in a miniskirt* Who gots this? YOU GOTS THIS!


Uhhh shirt and no miniskirt would make more sense.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 25, 2021)

Raever said:


> I'm so sick of seeing my partner struggle on her own because she's afraid of hurting me. She has an extreme mood disorder (undiagnosed as of now, but we're trying to encourage her to seek help --- we suspect it might be a form of Borderline, or possibly something similarly uprooting) and it's causing her major stress and anxiety. I do what I can to support her (*possibly more than I should do) but...being broken up with twice in a week due to mood swings is becoming detrimental to my own wellbeing. I wish I could do something more to help her, she's obviously in a bad place mentally. I feel so useless atm.


Well... I dont believe I can give super amazing advice given the relationships I've been in. being there for people you care about is a huge thing, and is good for both parties, even though it sucks right now. but if you need to take a moment for yourself  to cool down that might just be what is best over all ya know?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Uhhh shirt and no miniskirt would make more sense.


*wiggles eyebrows*

I like the way you think you naughty thing


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 25, 2021)

I hate Thanksgiving and Christmas because they remind me how fucked up my family is and how pathetic and lonely I am. I don't even want to celebrate them anymore because it feels like a joke. I'm tired of feeling empty. I wish things were different.

It doesn't help that I can't draw digitally anymore and trying to draw traditionally just pisses me off. I just want to get my mind off stuff but I can't. I feel like a worthless sack of meat.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 26, 2021)

Prepackaged sandwiches are terrifying. Read the package after out of curiosity and holy shit...

1500+ mg of sodium.
Wtf.
Am I gonna pass stones cause of this shit?!?! There wasn't even enough meat or cheese to justify that much salt! Is it in the bread?!? God damn!


----------



## Rimna (Nov 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Prepackaged sandwiches are terrifying. Read the package after out of curiosity and holy shit...
> 
> 1500+ mg of sodium.
> Wtf.
> Am I gonna pass stones cause of this shit?!?! There wasn't even enough meat or cheese to justify that much salt! Is it in the bread?!? God damn!



If mg stands for miligrams, than that should be 1.5 grams of salt, which to me seems normal.

Unless my math is off.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Prepackaged sandwiches are terrifying. Read the package after out of curiosity and holy shit...
> 
> 1500+ mg of sodium.
> Wtf.
> Am I gonna pass stones cause of this shit?!?! There wasn't even enough meat or cheese to justify that much salt! Is it in the bread?!? God damn!


A day's worth of salt in one sandwich...
Probably better than our routine of long distance driving with peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 26, 2021)

Not me this time, but _my baker_ apparently had a bad day. I'm usually buying a specific kind of dark bread rolls, richly covered with a mixture of grains and seeds. And this morning at the store, I noticed them being suspiciously... bald. Looking closer, I noticed that the covering is still there, but it's all on their underside! No idea how this could happen. But anyway, I bought three instead of usual two, to let the dude know his efforts are appreciated regardless...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Prepackaged sandwiches are terrifying. Read the package after out of curiosity and holy shit...
> 
> 1500+ mg of sodium.
> Wtf.
> Am I gonna pass stones cause of this shit?!?! There wasn't even enough meat or cheese to justify that much salt! Is it in the bread?!? God damn!


I guess they want you to buy more overpriced drinks to make up for all that salt. 
Seriously, though, sadly excess sugar and salt are kind of the norm in ready-made meals. Evolution wired us to like sugar, salt, and fat, and all of them are pretty cheap, so they're how companies make their shit appeal to our caveman brains (which still think they're all at something of a premium). My bet would be that much of the salt is in whatever meat and cheese _is_ there (fuuuck lunch meat can be so salty!), and the rest in whatever dressing/whatever they dressed the sandwich up with.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2021)

goddammit, I bought brand new razors after months of using the same old dull one, I had completely forgotten how sharp a brand new one is and now the bathroom looks like a murder scene


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 26, 2021)

I hate that I revel in schadenfreude so much.  I really do.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2021)

Chomby said:


> I hate Thanksgiving and Christmas because they remind me how fucked up my family is and how pathetic and lonely I am. I don't even want to celebrate them anymore because it feels like a joke. I'm tired of feeling empty. I wish things were different.
> 
> It doesn't help that I can't draw digitally anymore and trying to draw traditionally just pisses me off. I just want to get my mind off stuff but I can't. I feel like a worthless sack of meat.


*hugs you mega tightly*

It’s hard I know and I’m not sure how to help or give advice for this one, I just want to let you know that I’m here if you ever need


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I hate that I revel in schadenfreude so much.  I really do.


I don’t even understand


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I don’t even understand


Guessing enjoying the thread and our vents.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Guessing enjoying the thread and our vents.


Bit more to do with other things, though I've had pangs of schadenfreude from furry communities too at times.  I find myself really getting ASTA/RAM on a certain level, a lot, some days.

To clarify why I hate enjoying schadenfreude so much: it doesn't actually SOLVE anything.  It's a consolation prize for being an observer to trainwrecks you really wish didn't happen but happened regardless of your warnings about the oncoming train.

E: and when advice ventured with the best of intent gets framed as some flavor of concern-trolling or other form of malfeasance, what the fuck is there to do but laugh and say "I fucking told you so" after the fact? They won't learn from that, but they didn't learn from all the other times other people made the same damn mistakes either.  Even I'm not immune to that kind of "it'll be DIFFERENT when I do it" shit, and I end up spending weeks chiding myself for thinking that my attempts would go better than anyone else's.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 27, 2021)

Well

Not dead yet... But I'm gonna be hella broke by the end of this move and quarantine. 

Can't hook up internet because I have to quarantine for 14 days. Just got that shitty news. Not gonna complain too much because safety but now what am I gonna do... DX I can't even shop while I'm bored! And food.. don't know how that will work.

Road closures due to trucks slamming through the rails. Delayed us, so we missed our boats and spent 12 hours in the car when it was supposed to be 5. No service to call and cancel our hotel and boat ride so we'll be paying it twice. No service when I got to the hotel so I just watched a French dub of a cooking competition and tried to sleep.

 Counting our blessings wasn't enough though, because the same man who complained about the dangerous roads and icy Hills decided to park up the hotel hill, instead of the nice, clear bottom by the front door. Got stuck.
Backed up.
Trailer swerved off and got stuck. Decided to be aggressive and try to drive forward until rubber burned. Didn't work. Trailer tire damaged. Managed to get a company to pull it out and take it for repairs.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Well
> 
> Not dead yet... But I'm gonna be hella broke by the end of this move and quarantine.
> 
> ...


Ouch.  Need any help?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 27, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ouch.  Need any help?


Everything is being taken care of. Food sucked though. Got our order wrong and no utensils so I just used my hands. XD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I don’t even understand


If you're wondering what "schadenfreude" means, don't worry, it's a term used by ultracrepidarians


TyraWadman said:


> Well
> 
> Not dead yet... But I'm gonna be hella broke by the end of this move and quarantine.
> 
> ...


Lack of food is more damaging than covid infection by a wide margin for 99.99997 percent of the population

Can't you order from a store and have it delivered in a safe manner even if infection was a concern worth starving for?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If you're wondering what "schadenfreude" means, don't worry, it's a term used by ultracrepidarians


Saying big words will take your breath away as fast as pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Saying big words will take your breath away as fast as pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


OK I'll run in shame to Llanfairpwllgwyngyll


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If you're wondering what "schadenfreude" means, don't worry, it's a term used by ultracrepidarians
> 
> Lack of food is more damaging than covid infection by a wide margin for 99.99997 percent of the population
> 
> Can't you order from a store and have it delivered in a safe manner even if infection was a concern worth starving for?


I imagine they will have some delivery services. I just hope they're not all fast food. DX I am tired of the salt...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I imagine they will have some delivery services. I just hope they're not all fast food. DX I am tired of the salt...


Plus overweight people are dramatically more likely to have bad consequences from an otherwise average virus


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Plus overweight people are dramatically more likely to have bad consequences from an otherwise average virus


They sure are!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Plus overweight people are dramatically more likely to have bad consequences from an otherwise average virus


Also, they can't fit in the oven in my gingerbread house.  It needs a good cleaning, too.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 27, 2021)

Im a push over I know. I don't know how to say no to things, for fear of the backlash of it. I know that, but one day I hope to become better. to not take shit from people and to be happy and comfortable with who I am unconditionally. Its going to be hard as hell, especially with the people in my life who have kicked me down a few notches, be them abusive assholes like my one ex, or accidents. I wanna grow past it, so I don't feel that hurt in my heart anymore.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im a push over I know. I don't know how to say no to things, for fear of the backlash of it. I know that, but one day I hope to become better. to not take shit from people and to be happy and comfortable with who I am unconditionally. Its going to be hard as hell, especially with the people in my life who have kicked me down a few notches, be them abusive assholes like my one ex, or accidents. I wanna grow past it, so I don't feel that hurt in my heart anymore.


Doesn't matter the pace, as long as you get there! You've got this!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Doesn't matter the pace, as long as you get there! You've got this!


And we can get over your hatred of dinner!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> And we can get over your hatred of dinner!


THIS ISNT ABOUT ME THIS IS ABOUT YOU!!! DB<


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> THIS ISNT ABOUT ME THIS IS ABOUT YOU!!! DB<


We can work on our problems t o g e t h e r <3


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 28, 2021)

_Nerds are just low-budget yoshis._


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> _Nerds are just low-budget yoshis._


Dinner of champions right there.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 28, 2021)

"Mix berries in with yogurt!  It's a better sugar than the prepackaged yogurt!"

"But it's NATURAL sugar!"

Yeah, and it's also a ton of the ONE thing we've already established I can't eat!  Seriously, that cup of blackberries and raspberries had as much fiber as, or even more than, an ENTIRE BIG BAG OF CORN CHIPS!

Found this out because I had another one of those instances where I woke up in the middle of the night with a raging nightmare, very dehydrated.  I also had back pain which I haven't had in a couple of days.  One of the few things I know for sure causes me both this level of dehydration and back pain (besides my last experience with sucralose) is fiber - in particular insoluble fiber, of which berries have a HUGE amount.

And when I look over other fruits, it's starting to become clear that I need to avoid most of them if I'm to deal with this issue with insoluble fiber.

If you're going to tell me my dehydration was due to the sodium from the chips, my last three sets of lab results have established me as having LOW blood sodium.  So that's unlikely.

Needless to say, my mother is going to be forbidden from giving me food suggestions after this incident.  I've repeatedly told her to stop suggesting fiber.


(The prepackaged yogurt is that Chobani stuff with the fruit-like concoction on the bottom.  The only other brand of Greek yogurt I know is contaminated with sucralose.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm not really sure why some people feel the need to use so-called "alt accounts" on social media, like here.

Honestly..... I've had the same _single_ account - on this website in particular, going on nine years...... and, it's been that one account, only.

And so... when ever one uses an alt account, the first thing I gotta wonder is: what is that person hiding.... that he/she feels that they need to use one?..... and, the second thing I gotta wonder is: who this *really* is, that I'm speaking to? Which - can make things downright confusing to me.

And so, it often tells me that one: I'm dealing with a phoney, of some sort...... two: I'm dealing with some sort of liar.... or three: just a prankster out there, who's trying to rattle someone's chain.... or four: all the above. ☺

Would it really be that hard for some people - to just be honest, about who they are?

►_ I always say, that_: if someone has the _personal tenacity_ to stand by one's own belief systems, and one's own arguments - then.... one shouldn't need an alt account, to being with..... eh? 

► And so, when one uses an alt account..... (first and foremost): I consider that a straight-up _lie_.... as, you're mis-representing to me and others, who you really are..... and - it also tells me that: you may not actually stand by and believe, most of the arguments that you may make..... simply because a particular user is using a so-called "throw away" account, as some sort of cover, (for themselves).

So please..... do us all a favor - and use your real user name, for goodness sakes.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 28, 2021)

Time.to sit in a car for 5 hours waiting for a boat. Not gonna be fun.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 28, 2021)

Apparently the lock to the trailer (full of my things) is gone. Hope nothing was stolen. :')


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 28, 2021)

On da boat. This one has wifi! Woopwoop! And it's only 2 hours! 

The one I was on to get into Newfoundland was 6 hours with no wifi or outlets. XD


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> On da boat. This one has wifi! Woopwoop! And it's only 2 hours!
> 
> The one I was on to get into Newfoundland was 6 hours with no wifi or outlets. XD


Traveling in luxury, I see.


----------



## Punji (Nov 28, 2021)

IT'S NOVEMBER.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 28, 2021)

Summer didn't f#ck off until mid-October here.

The seasons really need to get their act together.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 28, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 123301
> IT'S NOVEMBER.


It's the first Sunday of Advent. Here, that's the traditional day to put out your Christmas decorations. 

... Damn. Now I realize I forgot all about the Christmas shop window decor Sunday event thing today. Aww.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 28, 2021)

I hate my father, I hate how my pc took almost 12 fucking hours downloading a game just to not be able to run the motherfucker game, and I hate feeling pressure!

I hate my Father just because of all the bad things he did!
-He never took care of my mom and my siblings died because of that piece of shit, and never got to met them

-he forced my mom to quit her job just because of his machism and "you shouldn't work" stupid thing.... Now he earns a missery, it seems like he wanted us to be poor and have a tight month budget on purpose

-he stealed my mom's jewelry to get money after making her quit
-he has been always uncaring and he's always at work
(All of this before I was even born or when I was innocent and forgiveful)

-he's aggressive and UUUUGK!!!!

Probably today we would be living in a better place without a stupid president who letted covid enter our country and almost killed persons for trying to enforce the quarantine parameters as the oms itself recommended, cartels and other shits

 and probably I'd have a lab and a house, would have gotten to travel the world before this damn pandemic and get to met this awesome world without losing fucking valuable time but, nooooooo
 he never dignified to sign up my motherfucking passport for me.... He forced my mom to stop talking to her family, our family and.... AAAAAAAGGGHHHH!!!

*If my father was gone by tomorrow, I'd not be sad*, I'd get happy to not have a toxic roach around anymore

I get always mad at these november dates because, I just got hitten by this "you gotta know the truth" story thing suddenly thrown at my face at October of 2013 and my heart was broken in the worse way possible: suffering the loss of the siblings I always wanted my whole life, knowing they existed actually but.... Not anymore

I have been accumulating this and agghk!!

I just gotta vent properly, not just partially anymore as I've been doing, so I'll say it straight: I hate my father, not because of a "teen rebellion". But because my father is the worst human being on the planet.

*Inhales*
*Exhales*

I needed to take that dark vent outta my chest...


----------



## Punji (Nov 28, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> It's the first Sunday of Advent. Here, that's the traditional day to put out your Christmas decorations.
> 
> ... Damn. Now I realize I forgot all about the Christmas shop window decor Sunday event thing today. Aww.


More of a time to light an Advent candle than put up Christmas decorations in my opinion. 'Course, I've always been something of a Scrooge McRacc.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 28, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 123301
> IT'S NOVEMBER.


Might have to do with the start of Hanukkah, but I will respect Google in that they actually bring awareness to some historical and important people and holidays, unlike Twitter trends which literally makes up random holidays, and puts them out there as if they're federally observed and collectively celebrated.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 29, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I hate my father, I hate how my pc took almost 12 fucking hours downloading a game just to not be able to run the motherfucker game, and I hate feeling pressure!
> 
> I hate my Father just because of all the bad things he did!
> -He never took care of my mom and my siblings died because of that piece of shit, and never got to met them
> ...


You're not the only one with a bad father.  Just don't be like me and let it cause you to second guess yourself as a spouse/parent with your own family if/when you choose to have one.  I'm constantly asking my kids of they're happy and questioning my own worth as a parent.  I fluctuate the extremes of always present or never there because of trying to correct with them what went wrong with my father.  I was lucky my mom got a divorce.

I'm pulling for you.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 29, 2021)

I wish I was a more positive thinking/outlook person with more positive experiences in life, that I can also be helpful or useful to others, especially to those that have shown me the bright light at the end of the pitch black tunnel, and have been amazing people, having patience with me, the ones that were there even when I couldn't get myself to do the same in return, because of whatever stupid excuse of a reason, (_e.g._, social phobia, being reserved, not knowing what to say or how to respond, slothful), idk. 

I just want to say, that I really do appreciate the ones, whether on here, or some other platform, and/or place for being such a white pill in my life, especially during moments where I felt completely hopeless, despite having been perceived as being a not so great person in the past, and posting persistent negativity. But, having been shown mercy, and effort into consoling me, even if it's a handful of people, means a ton, especially when I've shown general misanthropy over and over, as it's also been obvious in my signature right under my avatar pic. Mercy is such an amazing gift. It sounds so fucking weird, but I wish I can hang out and hug some people. haha


----------



## Rimna (Nov 29, 2021)

Now that I'm about to start my new job - I really don't think that I have it in me to actually do well here. 

I also wish that after uploading new videos on YouTube at least once a week for more than a year, adding custom thumbnails and using similar keywords to other channels in this niche genre, would yield more than 10 views per video. Watching my dreams die slowly in front of me is disheartening.


----------



## Punji (Nov 29, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Now that I'm about to start my new job - I really don't think that I have it in me to actually do well here.
> 
> I also wish that after uploading new videos on YouTube at least once a week for more than a year, adding custom thumbnails and using similar keywords to other channels in this niche genre, would yield more than 10 views per video. Watching my dreams die slowly in front of me is disheartening.


What makes you think that? You know you're competent and very able to do the job, don't let anxiety get in your way. Didn't fight all this way for nothing! Once it starts it will be fine.

What are your videos about? Shouldn't give up on them I think, even if Youtube's shitty algorithm has to fight you every step of the way. It takes time I think, and you're clearly putting in the effort to do well. Might try to put yourself out there and advertise your stuff on different platforms and in different places? If you haven't already of course.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 29, 2021)

Punji said:


> What makes you think that? You know you're competent and very able to do the job, don't let anxiety get in your way. Didn't fight all this way for nothing! Once it starts it will be fine.
> 
> What are your videos about? Shouldn't give up on them I think, even if Youtube's shitty algorithm has to fight you every step of the way. It takes time I think, and you're clearly putting in the effort to do well. Might try to put yourself out there and advertise your stuff on different platforms and in different places? If you haven't already of course.



I do sort of "virtual tours" of pretty places. There are channels that generate tens and hundreds of thousands of views. Just like most channels, I don't add music or talk during them - just the natural ambience.

I've tried paying for advertising on Facebook and Instagram, I've tried using TikTok to promote my channel, reddit, Twitter and Tumblr. Mostly Instagram. The most views I got from a 5 days of advertising, was 300 views - no more than 45 seconds each on a 18 minute video.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 29, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm not really sure why some people feel the need to use so-called "alt accounts" on social media, like here.
> 
> Honestly..... I've had the same _single_ account - on this website in particular, going on nine years...... and, it's been that one account, only.
> 
> ...


Connor, the only reason I'm dignifying this with a response is because it's just THAT dangerous and stupid to try and guilt people into this kind of thing.  If you cannot take an argument _prima facie_ for consideration and counterargument, without the contextual knowledge of who EXACTLY is making it, either the argument didn't need to be made because it's someone's PERSONAL bugaboo and thus can be summarily ignored as axe-grinding that the arguer needs to deal with on their own... or you're looking for the easy out of _argumentum ad hominem_.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Nov 29, 2021)

Heya, it's me, Cinnamon! Nice ta make everyone's acquaintance! 

Just thought I'd drop a small vent today ~

It's really difficult trying to manage extraordinarily low wages and ideal dream workflow for content, how do other people manage their budgeting skills when Art and glorious game development is so expensive? I'm not very savvy at learning new things without immense guidance when it comes to super technical stuff, mostly because my ADHD absolutely doesn't permit to sit on long winded topics *eye rolls*

Anyway hope everyone's feeling better sooner than later!

Sincerely, Cinnamon.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 29, 2021)

Furries have consent issues.

And I'm annoyed by that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 29, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Connor, the only reason I'm dignifying this with a response is because it's just THAT dangerous and stupid to try and guilt people into this kind of thing.  If you cannot take an argument _prima facie_ for consideration and counterargument, without the contextual knowledge of who EXACTLY is making it, either the argument didn't need to be made because it's someone's PERSONAL bugaboo and thus can be summarily ignored as axe-grinding that the arguer needs to deal with on their own... or you're looking for the easy out of _argumentum ad hominem_.


For once I actually sort of agree with Connor, with some caveats. Like, okay, don't guilt people into doing it, but hiding behind an alt to make controversial statements does potentially give rise to community problems. Both because it removes the chance for people to remove toxic individuals from their life early on (since they don't know that PleasantArtist is the same as JerkyMcRacistface or whatever), and because a lot of people sadly have a tendency to get more nasty when they've got virtual anonymity. It's sort of like the thing that came up in the artists dating thread in Community Discussion about decorum; some people apparently need the motivator of shame/potential negative consequences to be respectful to others.

I'll use alt accounts when they serve a _function_ (eg on mainsite I have an alt to post art I've received, an alt for hard kink, and an alt for the webcomic I make/made with my husband - all of these have functional purposes). None of these are exactly secret - there's plenty of links between them and my main account. I don't think that's at all the same as using an alt to effectively hide opinions or actions you know people may (justifiably) reject you for.

Which doesn't even touch on how much more difficult it is to report (or even handle reports about) a pattern of antisocial behavior when it's spread across multiple accounts. Sure, respond to arguments for what they are, but sometimes it's actually relevant to know what the same person has said or done previously.


As for the venting of the moment: UGH SNOW. Especially UGH SNOW AND ICE ON THE CAR WINDOWS WHEN I NEED TO DRIVE TO THE VET AT ARSE O'CLOCK (by my standards, not by any reasonable person's standards XD). Snow is allowed between about December 20 to January 2 or so, far as I'm concerned. And that's me being _generous_.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 29, 2021)

CinnamonSundae said:


> Heya, it's me, Cinnamon! Nice ta make everyone's acquaintance!
> 
> Just thought I'd drop a small vent today ~
> 
> ...


I invest in stocks, Crypto (now I have permission), and homes.  I use my professional life for some income for more expensive things (travel, cameras, repairs).
I use spend plans more than budgets as budgets assume repetition.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Nov 29, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I invest in stocks, Crypto (now I have permission), and homes.  I use my professional life for some income for more expensive things (travel, cameras, repairs).
> I use spend plans more than budgets as budgets assume repetition.


I should probably learn how to invest in stocks, huh...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 29, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Connor, the only reason I'm dignifying this with a response is because it's just THAT dangerous and stupid to try and guilt people into this kind of thing.  If you cannot take an argument _prima facie_ for consideration and counterargument, without the contextual knowledge of who EXACTLY is making it, either the argument didn't need to be made because it's someone's PERSONAL bugaboo and thus can be summarily ignored as axe-grinding that the arguer needs to deal with on their own... or you're looking for the easy out of _argumentum ad hominem_.


Hmm.... well, my vent (written above) is - what it is.... and is done so, at face value... and so, the people that read it... can either take it, or leave it.... it's up to them.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 29, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> For once I actually sort of agree with Connor, with some caveats. Like, okay, don't guilt people into doing it, but hiding behind an alt to make controversial statements does potentially give rise to community problems. Both because it removes the chance for people to remove toxic individuals from their life early on (since they don't know that PleasantArtist is the same as JerkyMcRacistface or whatever), and because a lot of people sadly have a tendency to get more nasty when they've got virtual anonymity. It's sort of like the thing that came up in the artists dating thread in Community Discussion about decorum; some people apparently need the motivator of shame/potential negative consequences to be respectful to others.
> 
> I'll use alt accounts when they serve a _function_ (eg on mainsite I have an alt to post art I've received, an alt for hard kink, and an alt for the webcomic I make/made with my husband - all of these have functional purposes). None of these are exactly secret - there's plenty of links between them and my main account. I don't think that's at all the same as using an alt to effectively hide opinions or actions you know people may (justifiably) reject you for.
> 
> ...


There was a time when making the argument that LGBT people deserved the same rights as every other human being (and this is sometimes STILL the case) was considered controversial enough to endanger you severely if people knew who you were.  Pull that ladder up behind you at every future generation's peril.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 29, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> There was a time when making the argument that LGBT people deserved the same rights as every other human being (and this is sometimes STILL the case) was considered controversial enough to endanger you severely if people knew who you were.  Pull that ladder up behind you at every future generation's peril.


Personal safety (actual safety, not “people won’t like me” or “I’ll lose my audience”) would be a valid reason to use an alt for eg advocacy and activism. No argument there. Doesn’t make it less two-faced to be a dick under the cover of an alt while maintaining a pleasant public face.

Presumably you don’t mean to suggest that  JerkyMcRacistface’s hot takes will one day be considered acceptable or uncontroversial. Because that’s the kind of alts that I would agree with Connor are undesirable and believe have a negative impact on communities.


----------



## Punji (Nov 29, 2021)

I can't say I have super strong opinions on the alts conversation, least none appropriate for this setting. Without specifically addressing anyone or any particular point, I do feel it's important to point out that we're all using an alias here. Moreso, we all have several to dozens of aliases on the Internet and I know quite a lot of furries with different names within our own fandom.

Alts serve many legitimate purposes and can be just flat out annoying depending on use. We can't just attack people on the idea of using one by itself, and we can't always assume it's use is harmless.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Summer didn't f#ck off until mid-October here.
> 
> The seasons really need to get their act together.



In the UK it's been unusually warm all Autumn, until *BAM* snow in November.
It's going to go back to being above average again within less than 24 hours.



Punji said:


> I can't say I have super strong opinions on the alts conversation, least none appropriate for this setting. Without specifically addressing anyone or any particular point, I do feel it's important to point out that we're all using an alias here. Moreso, we all have several to dozens of aliases on the Internet and I know quite a lot of furries with different names within our own fandom.
> 
> Alts serve many legitimate purposes and can be just flat out annoying depending on use. We can't just attack people or the idea of using one by itself, and we can't always assume it's use is harmless.



My opinion on alts is that they're bad if people are using them for deceptive reasons, like bullying people, spamming political content, or playing games with the site administrators.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 29, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Personal safety (actual safety, not “people won’t like me” or “I’ll lose my audience”) would be a valid reason to use an alt for eg advocacy and activism. No argument there. Doesn’t make it less two-faced to be a dick under the cover of an alt while maintaining a pleasant public face.
> 
> Presumably you don’t mean to suggest that  JerkyMcRacistface’s hot takes will one day be considered acceptable or uncontroversial. Because that’s the kind of alts that I would agree with Connor are undesirable and believe have a negative impact on communities.


I sincerely hope they WON'T be uncontroversial ever again (they were, and are so no longer, and that is important to remember). The fact remains that Jerky's idiot takes are soundly defeated in their own right without the need to pull back any veils, and making a habit of doing so gives Jerky's friends the blueprints they need to jeopardize those they would oppose.  Double edged swords cut everyone.  You will tell yourself over and over that the day will never come when you are the controversial one and he is not, and your successors may be the ones to discover that you were incorrect in that assumption.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 29, 2021)

So, the news ran a segment on fire alarm safety.

I immediately got to thinking about whether there were autism-friendly smoke alarms (which might also be pet-friendly, the relevance being that when I brought this up with family I got a story about how my brother's wife's dog jumped off a balcony once because the alarm was hurting his ears.  The alarm kept going with its battery removed, so a hammer was necessary to silence said alarm).

Turns out, there ARE.  They apparently use a voice instead of a shrill tone.

.....I kind of already know what voice clip I'd want if I got one of those.  (I can picture it saying "Alert.  Fires.  Alert.", and that might be enough of a cue to know what game and character.)




Nexus Cabler said:


> Summer didn't f#ck off until mid-October here.
> 
> The seasons really need to get their act together.



Mid-October is roughly the absolutely first chance at snow around here.  I don't remember the earliest I've seen snow in a given year but I know that it's happened before Halloween on a couple occasions.

The fact that mid-November was the first real snowfall this year is... actually not that odd now that I look at the snowfall history for the region.  We've even had a few years where the snowfall by December doesn't even get above my boots (those have been the worst snowfall years by a long shot).

Which is only strange because my area's usually one of the highest-snowfall regions in the US.  Not having at least a foot of snow by Christmas happens but it's bizarre when it does.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 29, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I immediately got to thinking about whether there were autism-friendly smoke alarms (which might also be pet-friendly, the relevance being that when I brought this up with family I got a story about how my brother's wife's dog jumped off a balcony once because the alarm was hurting his ears. The alarm kept going with its battery removed, so a hammer was necessary to silence said alarm).


I used to have the _worst_ smoke alarm. So you’re taught to test your smoke alarms periodically, right? Yeah, this one wouldn’t shut up after you hit the test button, unless you took the batteries out.

And there’s a sticker next to the battery hole that was like “always test your alarm after inserting batteries.” 

It was… a thing.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 29, 2021)

Well, that's one strikeout.  3 more applications still waiting for responses and a voicemail from one of the places I applied to.  Promising, maybe.

E: scratch that, two voicemails from employers requesting interviews.  Okay.  Getting somewhere.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 30, 2021)

I feel weirded out...
First of all, why something new has to happen every month??

Second, I find it that the "Plural system" thing is frightening, and dumb and that I hope a cool person doesn't gets actual dysociation or something worse due to bad influences from those "multi system in one body" persons

I feel heartbroken tbh, that person is a cool friend and..... I miss that person.
 they Got into that thing that will make them most harm in a long term most probably ;w;
I hope they aren't affected by this and that it is just stressing roleplay... ;w;


----------



## Attaman (Nov 30, 2021)

Apparently my Vent this morning is hearing that Dissociative Identity Disorder, Multiplicity, et al are "frightening and dumb", a "bad influence", and that it's heartbreaking to discover somebody might have as much (and a shame to happen to an, implicitly, otherwise 'cool person').

Look. This isn't meant to get up in your face or drag you through the mud or anything like that. I get that it's a fairly complex subject matter and one that is not helped due to the relative shortage of readily available material for it for the general population (as well as the - in some cases - rather dramatic differences between various cases), but... like, the American Psychiatric Association has recognized it as a thing for generations at this point. It isn't some hip modern trend or the like that people are trying to get in on the trend of. Occasionally there's some edge cases of people self-diagnosing (in large part because a lot of countries' mental health services are utter shite), but it's a clinically recognized thing to the point that the APA has gone so far as to explicitly mention and acknowledge it in various works that in some cases go back before the 90's.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2021)

Punji said:


> I can't say I have super strong opinions on the alts conversation, least none appropriate for this setting. Without specifically addressing anyone or any particular point, I do feel it's important to point out that we're all using an alias here. Moreso, we all have several to dozens of aliases on the Internet and I know quite a lot of furries with different names within our own fandom.
> 
> Alts serve many legitimate purposes and can be just flat out annoying depending on use. We can't just attack people on the idea of using one by itself, and we can't always assume it's use is harmless.


Aileana Samantha Steele.  You do the math.  Sticking with alts.  All I gotta say.
Hate my biological father.  
Hope this makes someone's day.

Also, my mom stepped in at last second and god, i love that cunning woman and my stepfather so that was prevented.


----------



## Goldarm (Nov 30, 2021)

people are freaking weird.

so i was rescuing people from flooding today and one of these guys was one of those conspiracy theorists.

His name was Dave and he was ranting on about an old PC called a BBC Micro Model B and time travel.

As a police officer i'd naturally remember most of the information in a given conversation for later but this guy just kept adding new information constantly without reiterating himself or backing up anything he was saying so i'm sorry to say that i've forgotten a lot of the wild ramblings he was saying at the start of the conversation by the time it reached its end.

As for the end of the conversation, considering how this guy had been bombarding us with a seemingly endless stream of digressions constantly changing course throughout ever going onto another tangent without ever finishing anything he started, the conversation ended so abruptly it took me by surprise like he just switched it off on a whim.

Near the tail end of the conversation when he was talking about things in English but using words i don't understand like he'd just adopted a foreign language though admittedly English is not my first language and they sounded like they might be technical terms he asked me if i knew what the date 21/09 meant.

I reiterated the date back to him and he nearly collapsed to the ground in shock of what i'd just said which made no sense because i'd just repeated the same thing back to him.

He started yelling "THAT'S IT" over and over and wandered off into the rescue centre.

People are weird.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My opinion on alts is that they're bad if people are using them for deceptive reasons, like bullying people, spamming political content, or playing games with the site administrators.


Anything is bad if it's being used for a bad reason.  Blanket assumptions of "x is a bad thing/sign of dishonesty/tool for harming others" are not helpful.  Opiates are incredibly harmful when abused, but you get in a car wreck and crack three ribs, lacerate a kidney and puncture a lung and you'll be begging for the morphine drip.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2021)

Goldarm said:


> people are freaking weird.
> 
> so i was rescuing people from flooding today and one of these guys was one of those conspiracy theorists.
> 
> ...


That conspiracy theory is weird.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I sincerely hope they WON'T be uncontroversial ever again (they were, and are so no longer, and that is important to remember). The fact remains that Jerky's idiot takes are soundly defeated in their own right without the need to pull back any veils, and making a habit of doing so gives Jerky's friends the blueprints they need to jeopardize those they would oppose.  Double edged swords cut everyone.  You will tell yourself over and over that the day will never come when you are the controversial one and he is not, and your successors may be the ones to discover that you were incorrect in that assumption.



It happened on this forum. Between 2016 and 2018, a group of alt-accounts began posting racist comments and backing each other up in arguments.
It got to the point that some users changed their signatures to quotes from Hans-Hermann Hoppe and Augusto Pinochet.

I agree with you that it _shouldn't _have been necessary, but ultimately that behaviour was only brought under control, after it was revealed that many of those accounts were not real people.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So, the news ran a segment on fire alarm safety.
> 
> I immediately got to thinking about whether there were autism-friendly smoke alarms (which might also be pet-friendly, the relevance being that when I brought this up with family I got a story about how my brother's wife's dog jumped off a balcony once because the alarm was hurting his ears.  The alarm kept going with its battery removed, so a hammer was necessary to silence said alarm).
> 
> ...



In my location at 50 degrees North it sometimes doesn't snow at all. There is a very pronounced seasonal lag, because of the ocean, so snow on Easter is historically more probable than snow on Christmas.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2021)

I love the snow, but I hate the cold.

Going to be fun seeing -30C this Winter. Hah, not.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It happened on this forum. Between 2016 and 2018, a group of alt-accounts began posting racist comments and backing each other up in arguments.
> It got to the point that some users changed their signatures to quotes from Hans-Hermann Hoppe and Augusto Pinochet.
> 
> I agree with you that it _shouldn't _have been necessary, but ultimately that behaviour was only brought under control, after it was revealed that many of those accounts were not real people.


I would say it's as simple as not bothering to even engage with a fallacious, racist and countless-times defeated argument in the first place, but I do remember where I am right now.  More to the point is that this particular forum is absolutely not the place to have contentious debates ventured even in sincerity, we already rip into each other enough over less.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 30, 2021)

Tomorrow are the "final tests" after my training at the new job. 2 months of training and studying 8 hours a day. Boy, do I feel **not** ready. Failing these tests means that I'm getting fired.

Getting a job is getting more and more difficult as time goes on. I dread the future.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)

Well, once the piss test comes back I have a second job.  Probably.  Taking nothing for granted until I have a paycheck in hand.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 30, 2021)

Jus wanted to say that all of you are absolutly worth it, every single one. Alll the problems you guys face are nothing compared to your strength, you got this and keep going champ


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Jus wanted to say that all of you are absolutly worth it, every single one. Alll the problems you guys face are nothing compared to your strength, you got this and keep going champ


*hugs you super tightly*

Santo, I love you friend ;w;
I hope all the problems get fixed soon, for you and everyone

You're an amazing friend and need a hug ;w; *hugs you tight*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 30, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My opinion on alts is that they're bad if people are using them for deceptive reasons, like bullying people, spamming political content, or playing games with the site administrators.


Just want to add to this, in regards to playing games with site administrators: best case scenario, someone using an alt to be nasty means you as the admin waste maybe a half a minute to a minute extra (per account) suspending all of their accounts when they're dicks. Worse case scenario, you're spending 10+ minutes digging to be sure you catch all alts _and_ you don't inadvertedly also suspend friends/partners/roommates/foo who share an IP with the offender. Worst case scenario, you're spending the next several months playing whack-an-alt.

And that game gets old _really_ fast.

Damn, now I'm irritated again about the more tiresome shenanigans I would deal with on staff.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2021)

Think muttcat thoughts!

I mean happy thoughts!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 1, 2021)

Really not comfortable about sharing the internet with minors.


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 1, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Really not comfortable about sharing the internet with minors.


SOPA may be the only person doing anything about the terrible parenting epidemic but boy do they have the wrong approach


----------



## ben909 (Dec 1, 2021)

maybe if parents would actually set up filtering softwere on kids computers we would be safer, rather then demanding that the world filter it for them, and risking vpns or lies bipassing a websites filter


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 1, 2021)

Goldarm said:


> SOPA may be the only person doing anything about the terrible parenting epidemic but boy do they have the wrong approach


I trust no standing government in existence to protect anyone, much less minors, for a number of reasons.  I ask myself sometimes if I really want that, but I cannot deny the appeal of a protective authority when I see the trouble kids get into with the absence of a widespread effective parental response to the perils posed by the internet.


ben909 said:


> maybe if parents would actually set up filtering softwere on kids computers we would be safer, rather then demanding that the world filter it for them, and risking vpns or lies bipassing a websites filter


Kids are, on average, way better at this game than a lot of parents and adults in general.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 1, 2021)

When I read people mentioning SOPA:







Also, when they mention PIPA:






This is how my Portuguese-thinking brain works

Oh, as for a vent... hmmm I stayed awake until 2 AM having to explain to a client why certain words were translated into this and not into that, ultimately having to resort to dictionary links, after delivering their file. So now I'm somewhat zzZZzzz. But it'll be alright


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 1, 2021)

Snow already this year yesterday and today, and as usual for this part of the country, that translates to slush fucking everywhere. Gross! One of my feet is half soaked after navigating the grocery store parking lot.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 1, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Also, they can't fit in the oven in my gingerbread house.  It needs a good cleaning, too.


*grabs a fork* need help trimming the extra gingerbread? *licks lips*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I would say it's as simple as not bothering to even engage with a fallacious, racist and countless-times defeated argument in the first place, but I do remember where I am right now.  More to the point is that this particular forum is absolutely not the place to have contentious debates ventured even in sincerity, we already rip into each other enough over less.



My experience was that it was, regrettably, not that simple- for a long collection of sad and nuanced reasons.



ben909 said:


> maybe if parents would actually set up filtering softwere on kids computers we would be safer, rather then demanding that the world filter it for them, and risking vpns or lies bipassing a websites filter



I think the only way parents can avoid their children being exposed to inappropriate content on the internet is by supervising them in person when they are online, but it's not really practical for a lot of parents to do.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 1, 2021)

I have learned to hate rolling over a 401(K).


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 1, 2021)

you know when you destroy someone in an argument and everyone cheers and then the idiot doesn't want to admit defeat and gets all pissy about it.

yeah i'm in a conversation like that right now.

they're like "noooo, i said {proceeds to say something from earlier that doesn't actually change anything in the argument making them look even stupider}" and basically everyone just kinda left them there spitting curses and claiming that they won the argument somewhat kinda ruining the victory and making it awkward.


----------



## Punji (Dec 2, 2021)

Goldarm said:


> you know when you destroy someone in an argument and everyone cheers and then the idiot doesn't want to admit defeat and gets all pissy about it.
> 
> yeah i'm in a conversation like that right now.
> 
> they're like "noooo, i said {proceeds to say something from earlier that doesn't actually change anything in the argument making them look even stupider}" and basically everyone just kinda left them there spitting curses and claiming that they won the argument somewhat kinda ruining the victory and making it awkward.


And then the bus clapped, right Sam?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 2, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm not really sure why some people feel the need to use so-called "alt accounts" on social media, like here.
> 
> Honestly..... I've had the same _single_ account - on this website in particular, going on nine years...... and, it's been that one account, only.
> 
> ...


I can answer this as I have had three accounts here. The first one, I deleted because I decided to change my username and pronouns, and I found it best just to start all over since I was pretty young when that one was created (I was 14). The second one I deleted because I wanted to leave the fandom because I thought I wasn't interested anymore, but like everyone else, I came back. LOL


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 2, 2021)

Punji said:


> And then the bus clapped, right Sam?


what are you talking about?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 2, 2021)

why do kidney stones taste so good ;w;


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 2, 2021)

Kiaara said:


> I can answer this as I have had three accounts here. The first one, I deleted because I decided to change my username and pronouns, and I found it best just to start all over since I was pretty young when that one was created (I was 14). The second one I deleted because I wanted to leave the fandom because I thought I wasn't interested anymore, but like everyone else, I came back. LOL


Well...... there certainly are some people - (on social media) that have valid reasons for having other accounts; and I agree with you, there..... but - my vent was largely focused on so-called "alt accounts" - where: a known user is simply utilizing one to hide something - be it his/her identity...... or, his/her true feelings on a particular topic.... etcetera.

But, (with that said)..... the other user's - with legitimate reasons, (like the one's you describe) are certainly valid, though..... and I take no issue with them, personally. And thus, (I suppose) one could look at my vent - at being aimed at certain types of users; but *not* everyone.
----------------
And, so..... this is a vent thread, and - that's kinda what I did.... I vented.


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 2, 2021)

stuck doing inventory work.

bored.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> why do kidney stones taste so good ;w;


The downside of tea, unfortunately.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 2, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Connor, the only reason I'm dignifying this with a response is because it's just THAT dangerous and stupid to try and guilt people into this kind of thing.  If you cannot take an argument _prima facie_ for consideration and counterargument, without the contextual knowledge of who EXACTLY is making it, either the argument didn't need to be made because it's someone's PERSONAL bugaboo and thus can be summarily ignored as axe-grinding that the arguer needs to deal with on their own... or you're looking for the easy out of _argumentum ad hominem_.


@Ennui Elemental
Okay dude... I'll say this to you, (and give you a half-decent reply): in that - frankly, in my view: when ever someone uses an alt account in order to deflect one's true identity, simply because someone is a known user - and in turn, doesn't seem to have the courage, for some reason - to identify themselves as to whom they really are.... then - in my mind - that makes it a bit of cowardice..... regardless of the arguments that one may try to make.

(On a personal level) though: I never avoid debates with people simply because they may be using an alt.... that's not me (personally) at all.... and, kinda "goes against the grain" of what a debate Forum is supposed to be about, anyways.

But..... (I also always say) also that: if one has the personal tenacity to stand by one's own belief systems, one's own arguments, and yes - one's own true identity (if they're known)..... than, one shouldn't need an alt account to begin with.... and this is especially true - (if it is a known user) who's simply trying to avoid detection.

Because if one -- (basically) lies..... about his/her identity, than..... in my mind, I gotta wonder.... what else are they lying about? And, it isn't really "a reach" to think that.... when someone is dishonest about who they really are to begin with.
---------
And.... I'm done with this subject now.... thank you. ☺


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> why do kidney stones taste so good ;w;


O-o

~-~

o-0?

Y-you ate one, a kidney stone? :0


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 3, 2021)

WTF. I do not need body horror in my dreams, thank you very much, brain. Nope nope nope.

Way too early to be awake but I sure as hell am not sleeping on that one.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 3, 2021)

Not going to be around for a bit.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 3, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Not going to be around for a bit.


Please take care


----------



## Rimna (Dec 3, 2021)

Yesterday I spent some 3-4 hours changing emails, passwords, contacting various supports to unlock or delete my accounts. A friend recently told me they've had one of their game accounts compromised and I thought I should look into my old emails.

Boy, a few were so far gone that after recovering them, I actually straight up deleted them. Gmail accounts that I made as far back as 2008 had to go. 

It was a good exercise though - I really didn't lose any valuable files or accounts. Just old stuff that's been breached to shit and I didn't really use it in years and years.

But it still sucks though.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

Stopping in briefly.

I'm a rather unhappy person right now for a number of reasons, chief amongst them losing another pet in a rather sudden and traumatic fashion.  I had to get through a shift yesterday on exactly zero hours of sleep because of that.

Also I swear to god, furries need to fucking learn to behave.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 4, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Yesterday I spent some 3-4 hours changing emails, passwords, contacting various supports to unlock or delete my accounts. A friend recently told me they've had one of their game accounts compromised and I thought I should look into my old emails.
> 
> Boy, a few were so far gone that after recovering them, I actually straight up deleted them. Gmail accounts that I made as far back as 2008 had to go.
> 
> ...


I feel you on that one.  Lifelock has been meh, but i get alerts for craziness all the time.  Clean ups are crazy.


Ennui Elemental said:


> Stopping in briefly.
> 
> I'm a rather unhappy person right now for a number of reasons, chief amongst them losing another pet in a rather sudden and traumatic fashion.  I had to get through a shift yesterday on exactly zero hours of sleep because of that.
> 
> Also I swear to god, furries need to fucking learn to behave.


Pretty common across the board.  I remember when good manners and politeness were the order of the day.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

When I say behave, I'm not talking about manners necessarily.  Way, way more serious issues than that.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 4, 2021)

Sometimes I wish I were interested in women; not very often


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 4, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Sometimes I wish I were interested in women; not very often


Men can sometimes be saner.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 4, 2021)

Fuck. Everything. 

That’s it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 4, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Stopping in briefly.
> 
> I'm a rather unhappy person right now for a number of reasons, chief amongst them losing another pet in a rather sudden and traumatic fashion.  I had to get through a shift yesterday on exactly zero hours of sleep because of that.
> 
> Also I swear to god, furries need to fucking learn to behave.


That's never easy, losing my first dog, I feel you on that. Wish there was something I could say to make it easier but, it's really just a time thing. I take it you're referring to the little Keros with that second one. There's a reason I don't tell anybody irl that I am a furry.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm starting to get attached to a character I'm going to kill off, goddammit


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 5, 2021)

One of my Siblings just turned 11(A), and We have another 11 year old sister(H). A recently moved schools when her Mom moved and ever since then she got into the "Popular" group and keeps bullying H. H is absolutely destroyed by it because obviously. I'm 18 and don't want to be involved in pre-teen drama but when I get messages of my sister venting to me on Messenger it makes me want to sit them down and be like "Fucking stop.". Well today A added both me and H to a groupchat when I was at work and A was calling H stuff like "Stupid" and "Ugly". I told A to stop and she said "Well, the older sibling teaches the younger ones." in a snarky tone and I feel really bad about it. I've never said anything like that to ANY of my six siblings, but I feel awful because I keep getting dragged into it despite me being an adult and no longer living at home.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 5, 2021)

Kiaara said:


> One of my Siblings just turned 11(A), and We have another 11 year old sister(H). A recently moved schools when her Mom moved and ever since then she got into the "Popular" group and keeps bullying H. H is absolutely destroyed by it because obviously. I'm 18 and don't want to be involved in pre-teen drama but when I get messages of my sister venting to me on Messenger it makes me want to sit them down and be like "Fucking stop.". Well today A added both me and H to a groupchat when I was at work and A was calling H stuff like "Stupid" and "Ugly". I told A to stop and she said "Well, the older sibling teaches the younger ones." in a snarky tone and I feel really bad about it. I've never said anything like that to ANY of my six siblings, but I feel awful because I keep getting dragged into it despite me being an adult and no longer living at home.


Kids can be really terrible to other people.  As much as this bothers you I think the only thing you can really do is remove yourself from that equation as much as possible, assuming you've already talked to the parents about it.  Every other course of action I can think of potentially introduces more problems for you.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 5, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Kids can be really terrible to other people. As much as this bothers you I think the only thing you can really do is remove yourself from that equation as much as possible, assuming you've already talked to the parents about it. Every other course of action I can think of potentially introduces more problems for you.


I spoke to my Step Mom about it, I didn't speak to A's Mom because I find that really uncomfortable because me and her Mom don't really talk


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 5, 2021)

Kiaara said:


> I spoke to my Step Mom about it, I didn't speak to A's Mom because I find that really uncomfortable because me and her Mom don't really talk


Family stuff of this sort gets very messy and dramatic, really, and it's definitely not worth introducing that level of discomfort for a problem that you can't really solve and could turn into something that starts directly affecting you.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 5, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Family stuff of this sort gets very messy and dramatic, really, and it's definitely not worth introducing that level of discomfort for a problem that you can't really solve and could turn into something that starts directly affecting you.


I try not to get involved but it's kinda getting rediculous


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 5, 2021)

Kiaara said:


> I try not to get involved but it's kinda getting rediculous


yeah when you're getting pulled in it's usually a sign that you don't want to be in the middle of it, I rarely find myself better off for getting sucked into that sort of thing and the other party/parties are typically doing it to have company in misery

my response to that kind of situation is "is this something I can fix or help with? No? Then you're doing this to drag me down into a hole with you.  Peace out."


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 5, 2021)

Kiaara said:


> One of my Siblings just turned 11(A), and We have another 11 year old sister(H). A recently moved schools when her Mom moved and ever since then she got into the "Popular" group and keeps bullying H. H is absolutely destroyed by it because obviously. I'm 18 and don't want to be involved in pre-teen drama but when I get messages of my sister venting to me on Messenger it makes me want to sit them down and be like "Fucking stop.". Well today A added both me and H to a groupchat when I was at work and A was calling H stuff like "Stupid" and "Ugly". I told A to stop and she said "Well, the older sibling teaches the younger ones." in a snarky tone and I feel really bad about it. I've never said anything like that to ANY of my six siblings, but I feel awful because I keep getting dragged into it despite me being an adult and no longer living at home.


You can only do so much, sadly. Let A know to miss you with her bullshit - it’s one thing for H to reach out to her older sibling for support when A’s hurting her, and another entirely for A to be bullying her effectively right in front of your face in the group chat.

If she shoves her attitude problem in your face, she should not be surprised if you tell her off for it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 5, 2021)

I forget *one* dose of my meds and I'm a fucking mess. Can depression go fuck the hell off, please?


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 5, 2021)

recently a racist destroyed the disposable spoons at the rescue centre to prove a point.

i'm still not sure what their point even was, but they breached the terms of their immigration so the dumb cracka going back to France.

Disaster brings out all the stupid people from the woodwork.

Gee i sure can't wait for storm Barra to hit now smh.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Dec 5, 2021)

It's been a couple of months since I've been back on the forums, but just kinda wanted to give a little update to those who have actually spoken to me, and have me on Discord, but wonder what my statuses mean.


Currently, I'm homeless, living in my fiance's truck, partially with him, partially not (Opting to not disclose why)
I'm supposed to be starting a 2nd job after picking up more hours for Amazon's peak season. (Hate PEAK, yall know this,)
Unfortunately, I can't even start that second job because I don't even have access to my SS card to provide them it.
I'm stuck in a predicament as my fiance won't be available for the next month to even help me out/provide for me, and now it's down to whether or not I can find myself shelter, alone, while he's away.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 5, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I forget *one* dose of my meds and I'm a fucking mess. Can depression go fuck the hell off, please?


Apparently it doesn't do requests.  But maybe this?


----------



## berry (Dec 5, 2021)

Tired of non-furries automatically assuming that because I’m a furry that I like doing the nasty in my suits. Like people learn you’re a furry and assume that you go to stadiums just to leer at the mascots, man. It’s crazy.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 5, 2021)

I’m just fucking tired


----------



## Rimna (Dec 6, 2021)

Me for the last year: Man, I can't stand my job, I want to quit.
Me now at my new job: Fuck this, I'll fuck everything up what am I even doing here, I know nothing, I can't do this

I feel sick, I just want to do well.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 6, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m just fucking tired


A valid and certified mood moment.

Tired af myself.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 6, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Me for the last year: Man, I can't stand my job, I want to quit.
> Me now at my new job: Fuck this, I'll fuck everything up what am I even doing here, I know nothing, I can't do this
> 
> I feel sick, I just want to do well.


I've had that feeling before at my current job based on my old one.  I'm sure you're fine, but holler if you need support!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 6, 2021)

"hey we have homeless people camping in our heated bus shelters, should we create more homeless shelters and stuff so they're not doing that"
"Nah just disable the heaters in the shelters to keep them away"
"But won't that make passengers waiting for buses super unhappy in the winter"
"Lol fuck them too"


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 6, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Apparently it doesn't do requests.  But maybe this?


Too real.

Seriously, though, I’d been doing reasonably well. It’s really disheartening to go from that to “every single Christmas song on the radio makes me feel more miserable than the next.” And I normally like Christmas music.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 6, 2021)

Word did an oopsie and deleted half of an assignment I need to do for Thursday :/

Gotta get an extension ffs


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 6, 2021)

AkatsuriTaro said:


> It's been a couple of months since I've been back on the forums, but just kinda wanted to give a little update to those who have actually spoken to me, and have me on Discord, but wonder what my statuses mean.
> 
> 
> Currently, I'm homeless, living in my fiance's truck, partially with him, partially not (Opting to not disclose why)
> ...


*hugs you super tightly*

I cant even fathom as to what you're going through. It may sound hard (And it is) but its something you can come back from. Hope is something situations like these make us loose. Find something anything that makes you happy and hold onto it. You got this, I believe in you.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 6, 2021)

And now workers comp claims department is trying to screw me over.


----------



## MM13 (Dec 6, 2021)

Okay this has bothered me for a while and I don't want to say the name of this particular user but let's just say that even though I blocked him and/or he has blocked me his work still turns up in my submissions messages and well...I don't remember watching the artist, well I sort of do but I blocked this guy's main account, how is this guy using a second account to submit all his work?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 7, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Tomorrow are the "final tests" after my training at the new job. 2 months of training and studying 8 hours a day. Boy, do I feel **not** ready. Failing these tests means that I'm getting fired.
> 
> Getting a job is getting more and more difficult as time goes on. I dread the future.


I'm calling it a night, but I want you to remember this and what actually happened. 

You're intelligent and diligent; as long as you put in the work, you'll do well even in the poorest of circumstances.

You made the best out of the your last job even with all the bullshit going on there and got a better job, so just remember that.


----------



## LameFox (Dec 7, 2021)

MM13 said:


> Okay this has bothered me for a while and I don't want to say the name of this particular user but let's just say that even though I blocked him and/or he has blocked me his work still turns up in my submissions messages and well...I don't remember watching the artist, well I sort of do but I blocked this guy's main account, how is this guy using a second account to submit all his work?


Not sure I follow this at all. Are you saying you ended up watching the alt account of someone you blocked?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 7, 2021)

MM13 said:


> Okay this has bothered me for a while and I don't want to say the name of this particular user but let's just say that even though I blocked him and/or he has blocked me his work still turns up in my submissions messages and well...I don't remember watching the artist, well I sort of do but I blocked this guy's main account, how is this guy using a second account to submit all his work?


There’s no rule against using multiple accounts. If they show up in your watch feed, go unwatch them. If they show up on the main recent submissions feed (front page and browse page), that’s basically tough titties. Blocking doesn’t prevent you seeing their submissions, it only prevents them from interacting with you.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 7, 2021)

put simply I am a failure.

All my life I wanted that one person to be with who would complete me and we’d do almost everything together live our lives as one and just be happy.

Over the past year I’ve been moving between relationships all in search of my one and only. But all I’ve done is cause hurt. I hurt the people I love and care about and move onto a different person to try and fill that ache I guess. Its a cycle I’ve gone through before and it’s something I hate, just going with whatever to try and find somebody who would tolerate my sorry ass, I’ve failed and I will continue to fail. I just wish I could make them feel better ti have them all love me again. Most all of them are genuinely nice people. I’m just a dumb fuck up.


----------



## Erix (Dec 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> put simply I am a failure.
> 
> All my life I wanted that one person to be with who would complete me and we’d do almost everything together live our lives as one and just be happy.
> 
> Over the past year I’ve been moving between relationships all in search of my one and only. But all I’ve done is cause hurt. I hurt the people I love and care about and move onto a different person to try and fill that ache I guess. Its a cycle I’ve gone through before and it’s something I hate, just going with whatever to try and find somebody who would tolerate my sorry ass, I’ve failed and I will continue to fail. I just wish I could make them feel better ti have them all love me again. Most all of them are genuinely nice people. I’m just a dumb fuck up.


Hey bud,

I’m not too sure what happens in those relationships of urs, but from my understanding of love, it’s hard to find “that” person you know? That one person who’d stick around with u for life and like u like that. I’d imagine for those who yearn it, it would be a path paved with hurt and sorrow, so I wouldn’t beat yourself up over this aspect too much.

Based on what you’re saying, I’m getting that you think you’re the source of the problem in all your relationships failing? Perhaps instead of trying to find another relationship, take a step back from the scene for a sec and self-reflect on yourself and these relationships. Try to think about what you could’ve done better, perhaps what ur partner could’ve done better, and if you really did end up hurting them because of something...

Did you at least apologize to them and talk to em about it?

I’m not tryna be harsh buddy, but if all these relationships haven’t been working out, I would think somethings not right. If you’ve failed at something multiple times, you will continue to fail unless you discover what the problems are and try to fix them. These problems can vary from relationship to relationship, but that’s why I recommend self reflecting about yourself first, because how you handle yourself is almost always similar in such situations. You owe it to your partner to be the best person you can be, and self reflecting can help with that to an extent.

As you know, I don’t do relationships. Never have been in one, never want to be in one, so you can just take my advice with a grain of salt. Though, this is just my two cents on what I’d think to do if I were put into your shoes. If you do end up taking my advice, I hope it helps bro.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Word did an oopsie and deleted half of an assignment I need to do for Thursday :/
> 
> Gotta get an extension ffs



I always save multiple dated versions of work in case I need to return to a previous version. If you pick that habit up it will save you from no-end of bad situations.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> put simply I am a failure.
> 
> All my life I wanted that one person to be with who would complete me and we’d do almost everything together live our lives as one and just be happy.
> 
> Over the past year I’ve been moving between relationships all in search of my one and only. But all I’ve done is cause hurt. I hurt the people I love and care about and move onto a different person to try and fill that ache I guess. Its a cycle I’ve gone through before and it’s something I hate, just going with whatever to try and find somebody who would tolerate my sorry ass, I’ve failed and I will continue to fail. I just wish I could make them feel better ti have them all love me again. Most all of them are genuinely nice people. I’m just a dumb fuck up.


Hey now, you're one few people who bring me happiness on here. Honestly, you are the complete opposite of a failure. I've been shunned by so many people countless times in the past, and the fact that you still interact with me here and there, even when I've presented myself really shitty over and over in the past, it shows you have more compassion than most people on the face of the earth from my experience, and that means a lot in my world. Don't sell yourself short, or let anyone else make you feel that way for the matter. Chemistry between people is very complicated sometimes, and sometimes individuals don't fully understand what they're trying to seek in terms of love, affection, and relationship from another person(s), and it doesn't necessarily make anyone involved a "failure", because all of our minds are still growing and understanding what we all want, and are limits of offering back, but our expectations seem to come before that maturity.


Just always keep in mind that, I, and many others on here, do not consider you a failure, especially when you are always reminding everyone that they still matter and are worthy of receiving happiness and affection, despite their shortcomings (that's why you are the Joy Boi). That's a very hard thing for many others to succeed at, as they just end up giving up on others. I hope you regain the strength to believe in yourself, but as someone who really can't say that for himself, as I've just never really been all that great, I can still see the potential in others.


----------



## MM13 (Dec 7, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> There’s no rule against using multiple accounts. If they show up in your watch feed, go unwatch them. If they show up on the main recent submissions feed (front page and browse page), that’s basically tough titties. Blocking doesn’t prevent you seeing their submissions, it only prevents them from interacting with you.


You can remove the submissions though and I don't nuke the submissions, I just find it odd that someone I blocked or has blocked me still has things that pop up in my submissions despite the fact you can't watch someone who blocked you.


----------



## MM13 (Dec 7, 2021)

LameFox said:


> Not sure I follow this at all. Are you saying you ended up watching the alt account of someone you blocked?


Oh no...I don't remember ever watching the alt account of this one person since I remembered blocking him, his work just so happened to turn up in my recent submissions up until when I removed them.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 7, 2021)

MM13 said:


> You can remove the submissions though and I don't nuke the submissions, I just find it odd that someone I blocked or has blocked me still has things that pop up in my submissions despite the fact you can't watch someone who blocked you.


That's just how the site works; you can't start watching someone who blocked you, but if you're already watching them it won't cancel that watch.


----------



## MM13 (Dec 7, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> That's just how the site works; you can't start watching someone who blocked you, but if you're already watching them it won't cancel that watch.


True. But like I said you can remove the submissions or nuke the submissions section entirely, although I rarely use the nuke option.


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> put simply I am a failure.
> 
> All my life I wanted that one person to be with who would complete me and we’d do almost everything together live our lives as one and just be happy.
> 
> Over the past year I’ve been moving between relationships all in search of my one and only. But all I’ve done is cause hurt. I hurt the people I love and care about and move onto a different person to try and fill that ache I guess. Its a cycle I’ve gone through before and it’s something I hate, just going with whatever to try and find somebody who would tolerate my sorry ass, I’ve failed and I will continue to fail. I just wish I could make them feel better ti have them all love me again. Most all of them are genuinely nice people. I’m just a dumb fuck up.


seems the problem here is you're incapable of standing up on your own two feet.

for one that makes you overly dependant on your lover but at the same time it's not practical for relationships long term.

being able to be a dependable person in a relationship physically (practically? in work and tasks?), mentally (wisdom? intellect?) and even spiritually (socially? emotionally?) is a highly stable way to maintain any relationship or social bond, not to mention the genuine confidence in oneself from knowing you handle anything that comes your way is a very attractive trait.

i think you're trying to patch up cracks on the surface with your behavior, rather than solve the underlying issue.

there are many ways to improve. you can learn a lot of things from books to handle each of the issues and build your confidence.

sitting and crying about a problem will make you feel better in the moment, but the problem is still there are you need to tackle it.

it'll be hard but try not to get distracted. this is most likely more important than anything else that's going on in your life. don't underestimate it.

i hope you take my advice to heart, thanks for reading it through and most important of all i wish you good luck in your trials.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> put simply I am a failure.
> 
> All my life I wanted that one person to be with who would complete me and we’d do almost everything together live our lives as one and just be happy.
> 
> Over the past year I’ve been moving between relationships all in search of my one and only. But all I’ve done is cause hurt. I hurt the people I love and care about and move onto a different person to try and fill that ache I guess. Its a cycle I’ve gone through before and it’s something I hate, just going with whatever to try and find somebody who would tolerate my sorry ass, I’ve failed and I will continue to fail. I just wish I could make them feel better ti have them all love me again. Most all of them are genuinely nice people. I’m just a dumb fuck up.


Once again I am critically at an absence of context (and, since this is a no doubt sensitive matter, I'm fine with keeping it that way).

_However_, this said and speaking from my own personal experience / opinion, "I can't keep a relationship because it's me", "My ex's were all good people who _I_ have hurt", "These relationships fail because they stop tolerating me", and all the above come off to me not as valid criticism's of one-self (particularly coming from somebody who, as far as I recall from posts you've made elsewhere, is at _most_ in their very early 20's and _far_ to be early to floating such thoughts). What they come off as sounds like somebody on the receiving end of emotional abuse who is being told "I'm the best you're going to get, but if _you just won't accept that..."_

Again, I am critically short on context. But if any of those conclusions are ones that you have been explicitly told by your current (or other) partner(s)... They're jerking your chain. _Hard_.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 7, 2021)

Erix said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> I’m not too sure what happens in those relationships of urs, but from my understanding of love, it’s hard to find “that” person you know? That one person who’d stick around with u for life and like u like that. I’d imagine for those who yearn it, it would be a path paved with hurt and sorrow, so I wouldn’t beat yourself up over this aspect too much.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have done this kinda thing before in middle school, gone a year dating as many people as possible and then not dating again for 4 or so years. Just need to wonder and understand more about myself


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 7, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Once again I am critically at an absence of context (and, since this is a no doubt sensitive matter, I'm fine with keeping it that way).
> 
> _However_, this said and speaking from my own personal experience / opinion, "I can't keep a relationship because it's me", "My ex's were all good people who _I_ have hurt", "These relationships fail because they stop tolerating me", and all the above come off to me not as valid criticism's of one-self (particularly coming from somebody who, as far as I recall from posts you've made elsewhere, is at _most_ in their very early 20's and _far_ to be early to floating such thoughts). What they come off as sounds like somebody on the receiving end of emotional abuse who is being told "I'm the best you're going to get, but if _you just won't accept that..."_
> 
> Again, I am critically short on context. But if any of those conclusions are ones that you have been explicitly told by your current (or other) partner(s)... They're jerking your chain. _Hard_.


I don’t think I understand?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 7, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Hey now, you're one few people who bring me happiness on here. Honestly, you are the complete opposite of a failure. I've been shunned by so many people countless times in the past, and the fact that you still interact with me here and there, even when I've presented myself really shitty over and over in the past, it shows you have more compassion than most people on the face of the earth from my experience, and that means a lot in my world. Don't sell yourself short, or let anyone else make you feel that way for the matter. Chemistry between people is very complicated sometimes, and sometimes individuals don't fully understand what they're trying to seek in terms of love, affection, and relationship from another person(s), and it doesn't necessarily make anyone involved a "failure", because all of our minds are still growing and understanding what we all want, and are limits of offering back, but our expectations seem to come before that maturity.
> 
> 
> Just always keep in mind that, I, and many others on here, do not consider you a failure, especially when you are always reminding everyone that they still matter and are worthy of receiving happiness and affection, despite their shortcomings (that's why you are the Joy Boi). That's a very hard thing for many others to succeed at, as they just end up giving up on others. I hope you regain the strength to believe in yourself, but as someone who really can't say that for himself, as I've just never really been all that great, I can still see the potential in others.


Thank you. *gives you a super tight hug* keep being out there youre cooler than you think.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> put simply I am a failure.
> 
> All my life I wanted that one person to be with who would complete me and we’d do almost everything together live our lives as one and just be happy.
> 
> Over the past year I’ve been moving between relationships all in search of my one and only. But all I’ve done is cause hurt. I hurt the people I love and care about and move onto a different person to try and fill that ache I guess. Its a cycle I’ve gone through before and it’s something I hate, just going with whatever to try and find somebody who would tolerate my sorry ass, I’ve failed and I will continue to fail. I just wish I could make them feel better ti have them all love me again. Most all of them are genuinely nice people. I’m just a dumb fuck up.


You are by no means a failure, love. You make this place better, and it's always fun to chat and interact with you. You like everyone else make mistakes which is absolutely and perfectly normal. And it's through making mistakes we learn the most and quickest. 

My only recommendation is to not rush into things, as it rarely turns out the way you want it to. Take your time, you've got plenty of it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 7, 2021)

Goldarm said:


> seems the problem here is you're incapable of standing up on your own two feet.
> 
> for one that makes you overly dependant on your lover but at the same time it's not practical for relationships long term.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I’ve been recommended to go to therapy to get help and I’m taking that advice. We’re working on it but it’s sorta slow and I guess doesn’t make me feel better about past relationships


----------



## Attaman (Dec 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I don’t think I understand?


tl;dr: As an outside observer, if _anyone_ has been telling you such things (or been actively feeding such thoughts / strongly inferring in a direct effort to lead you towards such conclusions... hell, simply _not_ making an effort to dissuade you from such thoughts), this sounds like a partner and / or past partner's trying to emotionally drag you down and leave you dependent on them. As well as make you feel indebted / grateful / lucky that they 'put up with you', all rolled up in "Can you ever be sure you'll be this lucky again?" 

To reiterate yet again, I have rather little context outside things mentioned in here (or on other FAF threads) by you before. Which may even mean I have non-existent context if this has nothing to do with any of them. But I _have_ seen plenty of people get emotionally manipulated and guilted in such a way. And it can be _very_ hard for somebody on the receiving end to notice as much because... I mean, part of being in a relationship is generally having blinkers of some degree towards your partner(s) (present or otherwise).


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 7, 2021)

Well, then. Guess who has about two brain cells and forgot her morning meds for the second time in like three days? *facepalm* I was absolutely sure I’d taken them, too, but the pill minder doesn’t lie. FML.

I guess if there was ever any doubt as to whether I can manage without antidepressants, that’s all gone. (Spoiler alert: no meds means mungo no worky.) So that’s… good? Ugh.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't forget the meds!


----------



## Filter (Dec 8, 2021)

Not only am I a night owl, but I wake up early for work. My cat helps me with the waking up part, which is both helpful and cute, but I should probably get more sleep than I do.


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thank you. I’ve been recommended to go to therapy to get help and I’m taking that advice. We’re working on it but it’s sorta slow and I guess doesn’t make me feel better about past relationships


i don't think there's anything anyone could do to make you feel better about the past, that change has to come from you.

i can say nice sentiments about how it's not your fault and honestly mean it but where you are now you wouldn't believe me.

there's always a time to feel and a time to act and to be healthy you need a balance of both.

you've spent a lot of time feeling about this problem but you haven't really done anything to change things.

if you don't change the circumstances, you will always get the same result.

and i hope that when you come out of the other end having conquered your demons you will take the time to feel all the pleasantness as well.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 8, 2021)

Had a headache for three of the last four days. Finally figured out the probable cause: I am really sloppy about wearing my glasses. Normally I can compensate fine, and I honestly don’t much see a difference, but I realized I have been playing a fair whack of Hardspace Shipbreaker lately. And it has this annoying clouded-up air effect in the ship before you air it out (by which I mean “violent decompression is fun ”). Which I’m always straining to see through. And I know eyestrain headaches are a thing I’ll get at times.

Which brings me to my vent: dayumn avoiding dimly-lit games and games with a (low-light) day/night cycle really limits what games you can play these days. Be interesting to see a game made where the day/night cycle doesn’t come with poor nighttime visibility. Hopefully a day of wearing my damn glasses, limiting screen time, and limiting what I do with that screen time will have me wake up headache free in the morning.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2021)

My uncle has been offering fake negative covid-19 tests to people. 

He believes the pandemic is made up, even though 12 people have died in his part of town. :S

His weird beliefs didn't used to be too dangerous (he was once featured in the local news because he believed aliens were visiting him). Last time I met him he was explaining to me how many youtube videos he watches, so I wonder whether he picked up some of the more recent stuff on there.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My uncle has been offering fake negative covid-19 tests to people.
> 
> He believes the pandemic is made up, even though 12 people have died in his part of town. :S
> 
> His weird beliefs didn't used to be too dangerous (he was once featured in the local news because he believed aliens were visiting him). Last time I met him he was explaining to me how many youtube videos he watches, so I wonder whether he picked up some of the more recent stuff on there.



I would say yes, it is very possible. There's a certain community on the platform and I used to follow one of the bigger channels way back in 2013-2015 when he was doing more harmless content. I checked on him some time this year, wondering if he's still making videos and boy... I'm glad I stopped watching him all those years ago.

I guess I was pretty clueless back in the day. Maybe I still am, who knows, maybe the second dose will make me smarter next week.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My uncle has been offering fake negative covid-19 tests to people.
> 
> He believes the pandemic is made up, even though 12 people have died in his part of town. :S
> 
> His weird beliefs didn't used to be too dangerous (he was once featured in the local news because he believed aliens were visiting him). Last time I met him he was explaining to me how many youtube videos he watches, so I wonder whether he picked up some of the more recent stuff on there.


My condolences. That's such a shame.

On a tangentially related, almost gallow's humor type note: Apparently Tucker Carlsen(sp?) of Fox fame said something about COVID having long-term feminizing effects. Which... yeah, okay for ED and lowered testosterone levels being documented long-term effects, but that's not what his fanbase is going to hear. It's simultaneously horrible and hilarious.



Rimna said:


> I guess I was pretty clueless back in the day. Maybe I still am, who knows, maybe the second dose will make me smarter next week.


We're all forever young and stupid; it's a matter of degree and with time and experience we can at least shift the _right_ way along that scale.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 9, 2021)

my mind is still blown that the vision plan my employer offers considers my employer to be out of network


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 9, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> On a tangentially related, almost gallow's humor type note: Apparently Tucker Carlsen(sp?) of Fox fame said something about COVID having long-term feminizing effects. Which... yeah, okay for ED and lowered testosterone levels being documented long-term effects, but that's not what his fanbase is going to hear. It's simultaneously horrible and hilarious.











						Tucker Carlson Bizarrely Claims Getting COVID ‘Does Feminize People’
					

“But the virus itself, this is true, does tend to take away the life force in some people,” the Fox News star said, adding that Boris Johnson’s COVID-19 bout “emasculated” him.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




Muwuahahahahahahahaha!  Come, Mr. Bigglesworth!  The Big Boy rocket awaits!

Omg, I hate we are still in a pandemic thanks to this b-s.  And people believe this nonsense!  Don't get the covid vaccine because I saw this guy go in and come out pregnant!  The matriarchy doesn't want you to know this and the left/right/center and/or bass speaker told me so and they know.  They know what bad sounds like!


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 9, 2021)

it's in situations like this that i wonder why people can't just use their own common sense.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 9, 2021)

I can only be so gay before I bounce back into the vacuole of asexualism.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2021)

Goldarm said:


> it's in situations like this that i wonder why people can't just use their own common sense.


You say that as if they HAVE it in the first place.




quoting_mungo said:


> On a tangentially related, almost gallow's humor type note: Apparently Tucker Carlsen(sp?) of Fox fame said something about COVID having long-term feminizing effects. Which... yeah, okay for ED and lowered testosterone levels being documented long-term effects, but that's not what his fanbase is going to hear. It's simultaneously horrible and hilarious.


....thank you for giving some context so I didn't have to go try hunting it down.

Unfortunately, in trying to search out whether this also worked for women and lowered estrogen levels (let's not get into each having a little of the other's hormones or whether that has any relevance to COVID JUST yet), I'm not just noticing from the cursory search that women with lower estrogen seem to be suffering worse.

There's actually a few things claiming a chicken-or-egg scenario with men and testosterone - lower levels causing more severe symptoms in the first place.

Anyone want to try a deeper dive into this?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 9, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> You say that as if they HAVE it in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m pretty sure I successfully had COVID almost 2 years ago, and my T levels are intense.
#random anecdote


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 10, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Anyone want to try a deeper dive into this?


As close as we should get is probably this:


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 10, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....thank you for giving some context so I didn't have to go try hunting it down.
> 
> Unfortunately, in trying to search out whether this also worked for women and lowered estrogen levels (let's not get into each having a little of the other's hormones or whether that has any relevance to COVID JUST yet), I'm not just noticing from the cursory search that women with lower estrogen seem to be suffering worse.
> 
> ...


I know there were some people sharing links to actual research etc (IIRC testicular shrinkage was also mentioned, so I’d sooner believe sometimes-chicken-sometimes-egg, personally), but I can’t for the life of me remember who had posted/retweeted the original thread I heard about the WTF in.

*Vent time:*
Woke up with weird pain in my hip and in one spot in the same leg. Probably just a nerve being tetchy because I slept on it funny, but dayumn it’s, well, weird. It’s not how slept-on-it-funny usually feels. More like pins and needles but with dull pain instead of the pins and needles. 

Also still wishing melatonin would go back on national insurance coverage because I need *something* to help me straighten out my sleep schedule/reset it to a sane time of day, but for now I guess I’m falling asleep at ass o’clock until further notice.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 10, 2021)

Spam bots are on fire today lol.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm either binging or not eating at all and there is no in between.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 10, 2021)

I was just now informed my health insurance is lapsing so if I get sick or injured in the span of about two weeks or so during that gap I am fucked


----------



## Rimna (Dec 10, 2021)

First week of working at my new job.
My team manager says I shouldn't be asking her any tech or ticket or quality related questions. My tech advisor says I shouldn't be asking him any process related questions. My quality control lead says I shouldn't be asking him anything outside of procedures. My mentor, who is supposed to shadow me 8 hours a day for 2 weeks, disappeared completely and is ghosting me. 

I was told that I have 10 minutes to call the client when I receive their ticket. I get a ticket, I accept it, I reach out to my mentor and my tech advisor - they don't respond. I ask in the team chat for help - no one responds, I get left at "seen".

So after 9 minutes and 30 seconds of no one from my team helping me, I call the customer, I ask him a bunch of questions - turns out he's in charge of a company with 15,000 employees and a part of the app I support is completely broken for every single one of them. Not even 5 minutes in the call and he says something along the lines of "I can tell that you're new here and I am not impressed, I don't see how any of this is helping me."

After a week of doing the actual job, not a single person has asked me how I'm doing, do I need help, is everything going okay, what sort of cases am I getting, do I know what I have to do, etc. 

I mean... fuck my life bro. I am fed up with being treated as single-use garbage.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm slowly losing my patience with Medicare. Yeah, I'm that old. I've had a CPAP machine for ten years or so but Medicare decided I may have to do another sleep study, even though I had one done in July of 2021. They're not going to pay for it, either. Of course, my supplemental insurance says, no, the July test should be good. The supplier of my Durable Medical Equipment, Apria, says they need a letter for Medicare, my doctor says they need to fax him with a request. Also, I'm buying my CPAP machine but Medicare insists I rent one for 13 months. Really? The one I have now is almost paid off. Medicare says we can't rent you that model. The one they want me to have is an obsolete model that's on recall.

I am really close to going postal right now. I have a video appointment with my doctor on the 14th of December, I'll just have to wait to see how that works out.


Rimna said:


> First week of working at my new job.
> My team manager says I shouldn't be asking her any tech or ticket or quality related questions. My tech advisor says I shouldn't be asking him any process related questions. My quality control lead says I shouldn't be asking him anything outside of procedures. My mentor, who is supposed to shadow me 8 hours a day for 2 weeks, disappeared completely and is ghosting me.
> 
> I was told that I have 10 minutes to call the client when I receive their ticket. I get a ticket, I accept it, I reach out to my mentor and my tech advisor - they don't respond. I ask in the team chat for help - no one responds, I get left at "seen".
> ...


That, my friend is the new "Tech Support Specialist" norm. throw you to the wolves with a plastic spork, see if you survive. I did Tech Support for H-P back in the day, it was that way back then, too. Went to calls where the manager told his secretary to put the company credit card in the floppy drive to pay for an online purchase. Another brilliant department head shoved a CD in between two CD drives. Another, when prompted, put disk 2 in the CD drive. Couldn't read disk 2. Yeah, it's sitting on top of disk 1, ya idiot! One day, I got so stressed out by a secretary that needed her feet to be warm. The heater under the desk was cooking her tower, making it suck in hot air from the heater under her desk, right next to the tower. She always moved the heater when the tower would cook, so I replaced it four times before I figured it out. Becuase of the stress I ended up in the hospital with a mild heart attack. Thankfully, it didn't require surgery but still, I would never do Tech Support again. Not on a dare.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm still wary on the vaccine, because I know people in my family with severe adverse reactions immediately after taking it. I do not want to live with all the mandate/pressuring crap. I'll stay in my fucking house most of the time, and even if people see me as some sort of "subhuman" for not taking the shots, I just don't want to be denied any necessities or access to help in the future, and my livelihood taken away all together. This shit feels like Nazi Germany, and I really hope we do not go the way Germany, Austria, Italy, and Australia currently are. Regardless of the "choice issue", I'm seeing people in developed worlds blame impoverished African countries for Omicron, as if they're some sort of lesser class of human beings for not having access to vaccines, which brings me to my point on how this became a heavily classist issue.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

Rimna said:


> First week of working at my new job.
> My team manager says I shouldn't be asking her any tech or ticket or quality related questions. My tech advisor says I shouldn't be asking him any process related questions. My quality control lead says I shouldn't be asking him anything outside of procedures. My mentor, who is supposed to shadow me 8 hours a day for 2 weeks, disappeared completely and is ghosting me.
> 
> I was told that I have 10 minutes to call the client when I receive their ticket. I get a ticket, I accept it, I reach out to my mentor and my tech advisor - they don't respond. I ask in the team chat for help - no one responds, I get left at "seen".
> ...


Speaking bluntly, there may be specific parts of the job you might have to take the initiative on and learn on your own on your own time, but there are parts, probably related to technical aspects of the apps your company may provide and or service, that you can't reasonably be expected to know just yet. 

I'd say talk to your mentor sometime between now and Monday see where you're at with him and if you can rely on him guidance at all. If you can, you've got a resource to refer to for another week at least. If not, you need to get some kind of a handle on the tech advisor or quality control advisor to get answers out of them when you're asked something that falls outside your expertise. 

I'm free this weekend so we can talk more about this tomorrow unless you're still up now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Spam bots are on fire today lol.


And so is this lovely admin.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 10, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I'm slowly losing my patience with Medicare. Yeah, I'm that old. I've had a CPAP machine for ten years or so but Medicare decided I may have to do another sleep study, even though I had one done in July of 2021. They're not going to pay for it, either. Of course, my supplemental insurance says, no, the July test should be good. The supplier of my Durable Medical Equipment, Apria, says they need a letter for Medicare, my doctor says they need to fax him with a request. Also, I'm buying my CPAP machine but Medicare insists I rent one for 13 months. Really? The one I have now is almost paid off. Medicare says we can't rent you that model. The one they want me to have is an obsolete model that's on recall.
> 
> I am really close to going postal right now. I have a video appointment with my doctor on the 14th of December, I'll just have to wait to see how that works out.


I'm on Tricare, myself, and the 13 month plan was what they put me on.  Assuming similar/same, CPAP should be a ResMed Airsense 10, which isn't under recall to my knowledge and you "should" be able to demand it vs request it.  Rent is $10ish/mo after their bs co-pay.  Totally sucks.  $60 quarterly charge for parts so recommend Amazon, also $60, if you want more parts than they provide and can get away with it


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I'm still wary on the vaccine, because I know people in my family with severe adverse reactions immediately after taking it. I do not want to live with all the mandate/pressuring crap. I'll stay in my fucking house most of the time, and even if people see me as some sort of "subhuman" for not taking the shots, I just don't want to be denied any necessities or access to help in the future, and my livelihood taken away all together. This shit feels like Nazi Germany, and I really hope we do not go the way Germany, Austria, Italy, and Australia currently are. Regardless of the "choice issue", I'm seeing people in developed worlds blame impoverished African countries for Omicron, as if they're some sort of lesser class of human beings for not having access to vaccines, which brings me to my point on how this became a heavily classist issue.


It's not a class issue. It's definitely not like Nazi Germany where people were being shot in pits meant as mass graves and murdered in concentration camps; it's slap in the face of people who survived and lived through the turmoil in Germany, Austria, Italy, and Austria compare vaccines meant to save your life to the repression and mass murder that happened. At best, you're being dramatic.

The worst side effects are mild and last for a few days; my girlfriend, my roommate (who's had respiratory issues), and I got vaccinated plus our boosters and we're still alive. I don't know the medical histories of your relatives, but if they did get sick after the vaccination, that's probably a good thing since that means their bodies are producing the antibodies to mitigate an actual COVID infection, which will keep them out of the hospital and from dying.

Part of the reason we're still dealing with this infection here in the States is because people aren't getting vaccinated either due to being misinformed and not bothering to do their homework or because of political reasons, despite the fact it was good enough for Trump to get and the fact that Operation Warp Speed was one of the few things he did right with respect to the pandemic. Most of the people dying right during the pandemic are unvaccinated; you're not seeing hundreds of thousands people dying from the vaccine, are you?

Things in the global south need to be improved, mainly by the developed nations donating more vaccine consignments and the pharmaceutical companies making some accommodations on an emergency basis. Most people here don't see them as subhuman, though, for not having access to the vaccines.

However, there is an important lesson here. Unvaccinated populations will serve as an incubator to new variants of this virus until they are vaccinated and that put everyone everywhere at risk eventually. So people here and everywhere need to vaccinated and boosted so we finally get back to business as usual.

If you're choosing not to be vaccinated, you need to recognize that will impact your access to social assistance, healthcare, working opportunities, and recreation activities because you don't have a right to put people at risk in those settings, particularly those who can't be vaccinated currently due to legitimate medical reasons.

You've just got to live with that.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's not class issue. It's definitely not like Nazi Germany where people were being shot in pits meant as mass graves and murdered in concentration camps; it's slap in the face of people who survived and live through the use people aren't getting vaccinated either due to being misinformed and not bother to do their homework or because of political reason, despite the fact it was good enough for Trump to get and the fact that Operation Warp Speed was one of the few things he did right with respect to the pandemic. Most of the people dying right during the pandemic are unvaccinated; you're not seeing hundreds of thousands people dying from the vaccine, are you?
> 
> Things in the global south need to be improved, mainly by the developed nations donating more vaccine consignments and the pharmaceutical companies making some accommodations on an emergency basis. Most people heyou're choosing not to be vaccinated, you need to recognize that will impact your access to social assistance, healthcare, working opportunities, and recreation activities because you don't have a right to put people at risk in those settings, particularly those who can't be vaccinated currently due to legitimate medical reasons.
> 
> You've just got to live with that.


There's a lot more I want to say but it would go against ToS, but I will stand by my point that there is a class divide, and misinformation certainly goes around on both sides. I'll just say this, I'm not going to support ideas that violate my human rights, even if they seem "dramatic" now, but they are certainly not dramatic overseas, and it should be a personal choice if people want to get protected with current effective vaccines against new variants, but vaccines should certainly get updated if necessary for people who want them, because if new variants are expected every several months, people previously boosted shouldn't get blamed for waning efficacy when they are then considered "unvaccinated", and then blamed for the spawn of new variants, which the current vaccines are also still considered effective for.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2021)

....and now I'm suddenly trying to remember which groups had access in which order way back when this vaccination thing started.

I know healthcare workers were first, and I know obese people got moved up the line ahead of the general population (which is how I got one of the first batch of J&J shots).

Believe it or not, despite being BMI 39 I have reluctance on the boosters because getting it now STILL feels like I'm stealing it from someone with respiratory issues or much more severe health problems.  (And there's a part of me that feels like it was unfair of me to get booted up the line!  I will ask my doctor about my body type, but the weight loss needed to ditch obesity feels like an absolute pipe dream the way I'm built.  30 or even 40 pounds seems reasonable but the actual 80-90 pounds necessary quite seriously looks like I'd have to also lose muscle, and I suspect some other health stuff is interfering with the standard advice for losing weight.)

I see the doctor in a week and a half, let's hope I can cram this one into the long list of issues I have to discuss.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> There's a lot more I want to say but it would go against ToS, but I will stand by my point that there is a class divide, and misinformation certainly goes around on both sides. I'll just say this, I'm not going to support ideas that violate my human rights, even if they seem "dramatic" now, but they are certainly not dramatic overseas, and it should be a personal choice if people want to get protected with current effective vaccines against new variants, then vaccines should certainly get updated who want them, because if new variants are expected every several months, people previously boosted shouldn't get blamed for waning efficacy when they are then considered "unvaccinated", and then blamed for the spawn of new variants, which the current vaccines are also still considered effective for.


Except the vaccine is freely available and outreach efforts have been made stateside ensure that anyone who wants to get vaccinated can get vaccinated. And the science is clear on how effective the vaccines at keeping people out of the hospital and from dying from the disease, which is the purpose of a vaccine. The vast majority of the population has done their homework of the science and trials behind the vaccines and done their duty to society by getting vaccinated, but a small minority hasn't taken the time to their research properly or, in case of the antivaxxers and Trump crowd, simply doesn't want to get the vaccine based on political ideology. 

Both sides are not at fault, just people who refuse to get vaccinated almost year after these vaccines have been made freely available and despite the risks of serving as incubators for variants of the virus and infecting someone who can't legitimately receive the vaccine like immunocompromised people. Or people aren't getting vaccinated for illegitimate reasons since these people pose significant risks to each other coincidentally.

Your human rights aren't being violated by a vaccine mandate; workplaces and academic settings already have rules requiring vaccinations. There are precedent in law for mandating vaccines in the past; public health officials haven't bothered with them in recent history because, quite frankly, the thinking was that most people wouldn't be dumb enough to avoid getting an approved vaccine during an extant or emerging public health crisis. Trump upended that for political gain and now we're in the current mess with 800,000 people dead and millions with possible long-term side effects from COVID. 

People aren't getting blamed for needing a booster shot; as long as you conscientious get it, which it is possible to do so here, thankfully. But people do have a responsibility to get their booster just like me and the housemates did, similar to how the unvaccinated have a civic and moral responsibility to get vaccinated.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....and now I'm suddenly trying to remember which groups had access in which order way back when this vaccination thing started.
> 
> I know healthcare workers were first, and I know obese people got moved up the line ahead of the general population (which is how I got one of the first batch of J&J shots).
> 
> ...


You're not stealing since people with comorbidities and serious medications were the first to get their boosters. My mom is a breast cancer survivor and the treatments left somewhat immunocompromised along with COVID taking a toll on her; she got priority to get her shot. My sister, who got severely sick with COVID around the same my mom since she was taking care of her upstate, also got priority on the basis of her previous illness and her job as a teacher. 

However, getting the vaccine when you can keeps you safe and it protect the people you're going to be interacting with doing your daily business. By doing that, you're doing your part. 

Good luck with the weight loss endeavors.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Except the vaccine is freely available and outreach efforts have been made stateside ensure that anyone who wants to get vaccinated can get vaccinated. And the science is clear on how effective the vaccines at keeping people out of the hospital and from dying from the disease, which is the purpose of a vaccine. The vast majority of the population has done their homework of the science and trials behind the vaccines and done their duty to society by getting vaccinated, but a small minority hasn't taken the time to their research properly or, in case of the antivaxxers and Trump crowd, simply doesn't want to get the vaccine based on political ideology.
> 
> Both sides are not at fault, just people who refuse to get vaccinated almost year after these vaccines have been made freely available and despite the risks of serving as incubators for variants of the virus and infecting someone who can't legitimately receive the vaccine like immunocompromised people. Or people aren't getting vaccinated for illegitimate reasons since these people pose significant risks to each other coincidentally.
> 
> ...


I don't let strangers/bystanders determine my responsibility, it's important for them to protect themselves, not me. That being said, I'm eager for the divorce of this nation (The United States) between regions, so that I don't have to put up with this bullshit and certain aspects of of the democratic processes, because quite frankly, the gaslighting and contradicting news statements about science and murky context have gotten fucking annoying, and I just want it to be over.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I don't let strangers/bystanders determine my responsibility, it's important for them to protect themselves, not me. That being said, I'm eager for the divorce of this nation The United States) between regions, so that I don't have to put up with this bullshit, because quite frankly, the gaslighting and contradicting news statements about science and murky context have gotten fucking annoying, and I just want it to be over.


I mean, an immunocompromised person and a child under 5 you might be coming into contact with deserves to be protected and you have a responsibility to them to be vaccinated along with a responsibility to not be vector for a COVID variant. 

Whether you live up to that responsibility is your choice, though. 

If you bothering to do the research and not fill your head with conspiracy theories that just confirm your narrow view of world, you'd see the trial data for the approved vaccines and statistics regarding those who have been vaccinated not dying of COVID or from the vaccine. 

But you're just making excuses and refusing to correct and clear thing. 

There is a distinct minority of people like you playing games with this diseases and spreading misinformation to muddy the waters out there, which is helping to drag this out unless the current administration finally wises up puts a blanket mandate in place. 

Meanwhile, people are getting sick and dying. 

800,000 so far.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, an immunocompromised person and a child under 5 you might be coming into contact with deserves to be protected and you have a responsibility to them to be vaccinated along with a responsibility to not be vector for a COVID variant.
> 
> Whether you live up to that responsibility is your choice, though.
> 
> ...


I actually have a very close one that is immunocompromised who medically cannot get vaccinated do to a certain type of cancer. 

Also, go fuck yourself if you believe this individual should get any medical procedure against their will. I literally want nothing to do with people like you. 

And let's not get into any argument over "narrow-mindedness", since you regurgitate arguments by media anchors known to be liars and are not consistent with any science.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I actually have a very close one that is immunocompromised who medically cannot get vaccinated do to a certain type of cancer.
> 
> Also, go fuck yourself if you believe this individual should get any medical procedure against their will. I literally want nothing to do with people like you.
> 
> And let's not get into any argument over "narrow-mindedness", since you regurgitate arguments by media anchors known to be liars and are not consistent with any science.


If their qualified healthcare professionals told them not get vaccinated, then they shouldn't and I hope they recover speedily.

That is all the more reason for you to get vaccinated along with any family that lives with them.

Furthermore, I was holding up immunocomprised people as a example of people can't be vaccinated currently, so it's little weak for you said I'm suggesting they get vaccinated.

And all because the media gets in the way of your conspiracy theories and tries to inform the public doesn't make me narrow-minded.


----------



## Punji (Dec 10, 2021)

Things are getting dangerously close to the "no politics" rule, if they haven't already gone over. I don't really know to what extent that's to be enforced but I don't think a person's physical health and wellness is directly related to which American political party they voted for. 

_Anyway_, since I'm sure the FAF is just chomping at the bit for my opinion...

There is a very big difference in my opinion between an individual knowingly accepting the potential risks of an infection by choosing to not be vaccinated for one reason or another and having that individual's livelihood and freedoms restricted and taken away from them.

Creating and enforcing difficulties for unvaccinated people to work or buy groceries is a serious factor in limiting an individual's human rights. We all have the right to work and to live (AKA eat food). Restricting these is restricting a person's ability to live.

Other people's health is not any given individual's responsibility. I can buy peanut butter at any grocery store despite the fact that it's more lethal than Covid ever was for some people and I can eat it whenever and where ever I want. I won't try to cause reactions in other people (and legally couldn't do so knowingly) but if I want to eat a PB&J on the subway for breakfast it's my right to do so even though severe peanut allergies exist. So why should anyone be expected to subject themselves to multiple shots?

It should be and should always be a matter of personal choice. Each individual person is responsible for maintaining his or her own health. It is not the duty of the state during day-to-day life. If I can choose to smoke or drink or engage in other high-risk behaviours I can choose to be vaccinated or not. The state doesn't care until I'm dying from the health problems drugs, alcohol, and obesity directly cause, so why is there such a response to something that _may_ kill me, _if_ I'm exposed to it? The government allowed me the right to own firearms and isn't doing anything to prevent me from killing myself with them, so why do they only care now?

If my autonomy can be trusted with firearms, why can't it be trusted to avoid Covid as much as possible?

My issues aren't specifically about vaccines or Covid or herd immunity any of that crap. 'Least not so much as I will discuss here. It's about the predatory nature of these restrictions running counter to human rights and freedoms. Let people make their own choices.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2021)

I'll just say this, it's pointless bickering back and forth about this shit, it literally goes nowhere. I heavily support the idea of certain civilians with different ideological views and cultures not being able to viciously use the government for enhanced security and authority over other civilians, at the very least, a minarchist system would be acceptable that is regionally divorced from our current clownocracy becoming ever so more closer to a dictatorship, with an ongoing history of attempting to disparage people of different backgrounds at different points in time, and trusting that will change when certain others are given power, when it's merely a cycle of retribution.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Your informants keep changing "the science" btw. Fauci lying to congress and changing information on the NIH website to damage-control, and officials burrowing context or shifting goal posts to push for boosters despite conflicting evidence aren't conspiracy theories. Your sources tend to come with two stories but love to blame one side. I bet De blasio bribed you with a fucking cheeseburger too, and you'll still justify that.


Remind us here, honest question: Do you work in a field that deals with immunocompromised people regularly, or get any sort of funding from them?

Even without worrying about the morals, you may still want to consider the vaccine just so you're not shooting your own self in the foot.  And I DON'T mean companies being uptight - this is actually WAY more important if you're an independent contractor or even if you're just stuck living with family, as the people who are at risk are literally your lifeline in that situation.

(You've said ONE close one in this conversation, I can't assume they're propping up your living situation automatically.)


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 10, 2021)

Punji said:


> Things are getting dangerously close to the "no politics" rule, if they haven't already gone over. I don't really know to what extent that's to be enforced but I don't think a person's physical health and wellness is directly related to which American political party they voted for.
> 
> _Anyway_, since I'm sure the FAF is just chomping at the bit for my opinion...
> 
> ...


If I have to endure poorly-parented crotchspawn on the daily without carrying out retroactive abortions and impromptu tuboligations/vasectomies, people can fucking get over the existence of unvaccinated individuals.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Your informants keep changing "the science" btw. Fauci lying to congress and changing information on the NIH website to damage-control, and officials burrowing context or shifting goal posts to push for boosters despite conflicting evidence aren't conspiracy theories. Your sources tend to come with two stories but love to blame one side. I bet De blasio bribed you with a fucking cheeseburger too, and you'll still justify that.


I mean, Fauci lied about what? He's been true north in this pandemic and we've discovered new information about the original virus and its variants over time because one of the points of science is figuring out what we don't know. I got my vaccine because I want to continuing working at my job, I want to keep those I come in contact with safe, and I want live something approaching a normal life with the people I care about. I don't really think leaders should have give incentives for people to get vaccines to protects, just like I don't mandates should be necessary since common sense and civic responsibility should tell people to get vaccinated. 

Before recently, people did the common sense and responsible without any prompting. 

That isn't the case now, though.


Punji said:


> Things are getting dangerously close to the "no politics" rule, if they haven't already gone over. I don't really know to what extent that's to be enforced but I don't think a person's physical health and wellness is directly related to which American political party they voted for.
> 
> _Anyway_, since I'm sure the FAF is just chomping at the bit for my opinion...
> 
> ...


I mean, I'd argued urging people to be vaccinated and insisted they don't have the right to be walking, talking public health hazards is not political since politicians in both parties here support vaccination and the mandates. Democratic governors and Republicans governors not currently running for higher office have ardently come out in favor of the mandates and getting vaccinated, despite push back from conservative media. In Congress, the issue is more polarized, but it's worth noting that Trump has been urging his sycophant to get vaccinated recently in an about-face, probably because it's mainly his followers dying here of the virus. 

There's also the fact that misinformation and disinformation are the major reasons why people are not getting vaccinated here; there is some need to educate others and challenge that erroneous information on both an individual and societal level. Even FA has rules against COVID-19 misinformation and disinformation, so I feel I'm in the clear here. 

All that said, it's pretty ridiculous to suggest that someone has a right to potentially expose people to a disease that has already killed more than 800,000 here and is highly communicable, particularly among those unvaccinated such the immunocompromised and young child under 5. It's even more ridiculous when you consider than variants are arising in unvaccinated populations and that poses a risk to society at large. 

If you smoke, drink, or binge eat that affect just you and there is debate to had about whether the state should intercede in those cases since that ties up healthcare resources in the long run, but you can argue that the situation justifies the person being left to their own devices potentially too. Either way, health side effects just affect that person. 

With a lethal virus like COVID-19 that can spread through the population rapidly and cause major societal disruption, government should take to ensure get vaccinated when the vaccine become available because like with polio, measles, and the Spanish flu, this virus can kill and maim millions of people. It can also mutate if a certain given unvaccinated population allows it incubate within them. 

That reality overrides personal choice.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 10, 2021)

My Vent of the day is that it's once again time to tap the sign





We get it. We've got it since you lot have been having these talks every other month since... like, April of last year.

Please stop using FAF to talk about how the Unvaccinated are Oppressed or how COVID is Fake News or how it's a Weak Flu That Hurts Nobody or whatever song and dance you lot keep pulling like clockwork. The funny thing about FAF moderation is that it starts with warnings and escalates to points, and is this _really_ thing routine you eventually want to wind up banned from FAF for? Not telling a doxxer to suck on a live hand grenade? Or dropping juicy chat logs? Having been chided multiple times over _whining that you have to wear a mask and get tested during a pandemic?_

Christ. At this point I'd take the Politics subforum coming back just to see infractions over spicy posts again. Not "uwu A clerk at the door being paid $7.25 an hour asked me to put a mask on before I could buy a gallon of milk".


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

What part of "this is a highly transmissible virus we need the vast majority of people to be vaccinated against to end this pandemic" do not understand? We also wouldn't have to wear masks and do social distancing if people stop whining and got vaccinated. 

You have the right to harm yourself, but not others.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> but you guys are crossing the fucking Rubicon of "things you have absolutely no right to dictate" and the best way for you to find out how fucking retarded you are is for the genie of governmental authority to grant your fucking monkey-paw wish, alas I'm stuck in here with you


Hence why I've been looking for as many utterly selfish reasons to do these things as possible (and why I asked about the one guy's employment situation).  I know damn well I'm likely one of the first people on the chopping block, so I'm increasingly ignoring "the greater good" and "morals" and would much rather try to use others' greed and self-centered demeanor to convince them.  I THOUGHT I could get better results by _not browbeating people_ and _focusing on what they actually understood._

Unfortunately, it seems like more than half the globe never got to develop a sense of self to begin with.  And they're the ones bellowing so loud it becomes impossible to get a word in edgewise.


....okay, that's enough from me.  I'll step out until things simmer down.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 10, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> people flout the mask requirements, people ignore social distancing and people are fucking dumb and I'm sure you'd LOVE to do something about that but frankly you have ZERO FUCKING RIGHT to do so


Correct, I (individually) have zero right! But the government does! You know why? Because public safety is a thing that is generally acknowledged as a government right! It's why OSHA is a thing, it's why we have laws on the books for things such as smoking and drinking while driving, it's why there's already pre-existing vaccination mandates for various diseases and even more strict vaccination requirements for the military and / or international travel. Hell, it's why the government can outright _utterly deny_ international travel to or from various places under a pretense of public safety!

I would normally use this place to talk about how pandemics work and why, from both a moral and societal perspective, it is Good, Actually (TM) to respect these things. But we've already established that people don't give a fuck if they are an asymptomatic carrier who kills somebody's grandmother three spreads down the line because "Fuck you and your masks!", and the lede was already buried earlier just this page with "Your public safety is exclusively your concern, if you get sick / injured / killed then tough luck biscuit you should have been Built Different", so all that's really left is "Does the government have the right to ask businesses to use readily available tests on their workers to ensure they don't become super spreader sites?", and it turns out the answer to that is "Yes."

It's disappointing we literally have to break a pandemic down to "Does a government have a right to take actions in an attempt to prevent readily preventable disease outbreaks? Not even from a moral perspective, but a basic economic one?", but _here we are yet again_.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hence why I've been looking for as many utterly selfish reasons to do these things as possible (and why I asked about the one guy's employment situation).  I know damn well I'm likely one of the first people on the chopping block, so I'm increasingly ignoring "the greater good" and "morals" and would much rather try to use others' greed and self-centered demeanor to convince them.  I THOUGHT I could get better results by _not browbeating people_ and _focusing on what they actually understood._
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems like more than half the globe never got to develop a sense of self to begin with.  And they're the ones bellowing so loud it becomes impossible to get a word in edgewise.
> 
> ...


It's honestly quite disappointing that one can make a solid argument that the worst choice the (US) government made in this pandemic was telling people "Actually, masks don't protect _you_, they protect those around you by reducing the possibility of transmission".

You'd think it'd just be a tiny thing. A matter of semantics, really. "Oh, so it's not that masks keep me from being pissed on. It's that masks keep other people from pissing on me." But no, apparently the second people learned that masks are for helping _other people_, any semblance of solidarity or good will or basic empathy went out the fucking window and it became "Well if you didn't want COVID to be a boomer doomer you should have just let them die when their immune systems were still strong."


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> yeah ok
> 
> I'm vaccinated and got my booster a little while ago, the indemnity granted to pharma is fucking right out but there is a government bureau (make what you will of that) dedicated to handling vaccine related injury compensation
> 
> ...


Also sucking the cocks of government officials who are ultimately responsible for the health and safety in the midst of all this, including their own misinformation, despite being caught either lying or changing their public affirmations about the efficacy in regards to procedures and precautions to "end this pandemic" (while also blaming those for not following the rapidly changing procedures and reneging on safety), want to tell me how it's really the people like me that are the ones responsible for the loss of lives in this whole pandemic.

Fucking tools, and it wasn't like this wasn't predictable. Let them have their densely population mini North Korea's, just don't fucking try to fuck with my life.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 10, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> What part of "this is a highly transmissible virus we need the vast majority of people to be vaccinated against to end this pandemic" do not understand? We also wouldn't have to wear masks and do social distancing if people stop whining and got vaccinated.
> 
> You have the right to harm yourself, but not others.


Then get off your fucking ass and do the work of educating people about this shit so they make better goddamn choices instead of pleading for the iron hand of Government Fiat to do it for you.  Lead by fucking example, educate yourself as thoroughly as possible on relevant issues and disseminate knowledge to the fucking horizons, and quit looking for shortcuts like pleading to a hilariously unaccountable government full of absolute shitheels, wannabe tinpots and sleazy grifters to MAKE PROBLEM GO AWAY PLEASE


----------



## Attaman (Dec 10, 2021)

Oh hey, funny somebody should mention cardiovascular disease! Why?

Because if somebody looks at the source, Cardiovascular Disease is the #1 cause of death in the US at those numbers. Second is Cancer - as in, Cancer as a whole - at approximately ~600,000 deaths per year. Third after that is accidents (general) at... oh, only ~173,000, with everything else hovering around 150,000 or less.

So looking at the same source, this 'nothing burger' is... only the third leading cause of death in the United States. Second only to Cancer and Heart Disease. Each of which has significant government policy involving it, particularly the latter (Cancer) with mandated government warnings and regulation on various carcinogenic substances. Also do you see #5 on the list? Strokes? Or #4? Respiratory? Maybe go back even to #1 with Cardiovascular? Fun game: What are some of the most common long-term side effects and / or secondary problems from COVID infection?

"Look, just because it's the #3 cause of death in the United States and directly contributes to numbers 1, 4, and 5, doesn't mean the government should pay it any mind."



Ennui Elemental said:


> Then get off your fucking ass and do the work of educating people about this shit so they make better goddamn choices instead of pleading for the iron hand of Government Fiat to do it for you.  Lead by fucking example, educate yourself as thoroughly as possible on relevant issues and disseminate knowledge to the fucking horizons, and quit looking for shortcuts like pleading to a hilariously unaccountable government full of absolute shitheels, wannabe tinpots and sleazy grifters to MAKE PROBLEM GO AWAY PLEASE


I would be more partial towards the "We should be afraid of government overreach" argument if four years ago the Supreme Court didn't endorse that the government can ban people from entering the country - as a matter of public safety - for being Muslim.

Like, yeah, there were _some_ bells and whistles to it (the first two attempts that were more openly and explicitly / unashamedly 'It's to keep out Muslims' were shot down), but the gist of it was "We're going to prevent travel from these countries specifically due to their Muslim majority and make exceptions explicitly for non-Muslim residents of aforementioned countries" and as such the ship of "What if the government uses this as a slippery slope to crack down on other things in the name of public safety?" has already _long-since_ sailed. For fuck's sake I'm pretty sure there's still been a lack of reparations on the government-endorsed sterilizations of various demographics in the past with most of the "Our bad" apologies being toothless informal statements. There is literally _nothing_ that "uwu please get vaccinated or we're going to ask large businesses to test you weekly" is going to slippery slope into that isn't already kosher.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 10, 2021)

Depression has been worse lately, been hard to really motivate myself to do anything other than lay in bed, watch videos, and play video games. class work is kinda behind, haven't studied and hardly even gone on faf. but im gonna work on it. I have to.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Depression has been worse lately, been hard to really motivate myself to do anything other than lay in bed, watch videos, and play video games. class work is kinda behind, haven't studied and hardly even gone on faf. but im gonna work on it. I have to.


Aww, here's your pill for the day:


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 10, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Oh hey, funny somebody should mention cardiovascular disease! Why?
> 
> Because if somebody looks at the source, Cardiovascular Disease is the #1 cause of death in the US at those numbers. Second is Cancer - as in, Cancer as a whole - at approximately ~600,000 deaths per year. Third after that is accidents (general) at... oh, only ~173,000, with everything else hovering around 150,000 or less.
> 
> ...


"government overreach is bad, let's make it worse"

You're fucking stupid.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 10, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Aww, here's your pill for the day:
> 
> View attachment 124039


Dis is a vewy nice pill, fank u *hugs*


----------



## Attaman (Dec 10, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> "government overreach is bad, let's make it worse"
> 
> You're fucking stupid.


I'm not sure whether you're just being obtuse or genuinely believe that a mask / testing policy is worse than explicit attempts to bar emigration and international travel based on overt faith / ideological reasons, but if the latter I'll gladly take the compliment.

Honestly I'm glad we got the whole public smoking ban thing when we did 'cause _ahahaha _holy hell there's no way that would have passed in the modern environment. "It's my right to puff my smoke in your face." "If you didn't want an asthma attack you shouldn't have gone out." "First they ban cigarettes indoors. Next thing you know they control your every move." "Lung disease isn't even one of the top two causes of death in this country!"


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 10, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I'm not sure whether you're just being obtuse or genuinely believe that a mask / testing policy is worse than explicit attempts to bar emigration and international travel based on overt faith / ideological reasons, but if the latter I'll gladly take the compliment.
> 
> Honestly I'm glad we got the whole public smoking ban thing when we did 'cause _ahahaha _holy hell there's no way that would have passed in the modern environment. "It's my right to puff my smoke in your face." "If you didn't want an asthma attack you shouldn't have gone out." "First they ban cigarettes indoors. Next thing you know they control your every move." "Lung disease isn't even one of the top two causes of death in this country!"


I remember someone explicitly asking not to turn a conversation into "which is worse" because bad things are bad mmkay

was that you

it was you

shove your sanctimony up your puckered asshole sideways


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 10, 2021)

The vent thread is sorta a place for people to vent their frustrations, not for there to be new ones. Please Ennui and Attaman, can we please drop this conversation for now at least?

For everybody's sake, to help keep our heads level and to make sure our nights won't be getting worse.

I understand freedom of speech is nice, but sometimes holding some things back is nice too.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

Punji said:


> Fascinating Miles, truly. Anyways, I'm not an American. But you know that, don't you friend?
> 
> I cannot expose someone to a virus which I have not been exposed to myself. But more importantly, a vaccination doesn't prevent a person from transmitting the virus, especially not the Covid vaccines which don't even prevent the symptoms. And if anyone can get Covid regardless of their vaccination status, why would it only spread from the unvaccinated?
> 
> ...


I'm aware you're Canadian. That doesn't stop you from making bad faith arguments that don't make sense.

Vaccinated person can spread virus particles, but for a far shorter time ... since they are vaccinated and the virus will have a harder time staying within their system. Vaccinated individuals clear the virus from their systems far faster than someone who is vaccinated. 









						Vaccinated people are less likely to spread Covid, new research finds
					

British scientists examined how the Pfizer-BioNTech and the AstraZeneca vaccines affected the spread of the virus if a person had a breakthrough infection.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




More importantly, the COVID vaccines are intended to primarily keep you from being hospitalized and from dying; you may experience some side effects if you are infected after you are vaccinated but that beats hospitalization and death. 

The unvaccinated stay sicker longer and therefore are a much greater transmission risk, not mention that they can serve as incubators for COVID variant to develop, which vaccinated people can't. You seem to not be getting this. 

Your point about heart disease ignores the fact that heart disease affects the person who has it medically and no else. Arguments about people with heart disease tying up medical resources over the course of their treatment aside, you could argue that people cardiovascular disease isn't transmissible to other people and government health authorities don't need to worry it about a person catching a cardiovascular disease from another person. 

Overeating and intravenous drug use are similar deals were those actions only ruin the health of the person consuming them.

Smoking is somewhat the same thing, though we have secondhand laws that prohibit you from smoking eating areas, workplaces, and public areas because while you can ruin your own health, you can't ruin other people's health in a congregate setting. Your freedom has limits there.

With COVID, yeah, you can die if you contract it, but you can spread to other people extremely easily and unknowingly. Unless you are regularly tested, you can't know for certain you aren't infected and neither can anyone else. Even with constant testing, you can be infected and not know about it until it shows up on a subsequent test. 

This all without people lying about their COVID test status, which further makes life difficult. 

The vaccines are the most thorough method we have ensuring people don't get seriously ill and die from this virus. 

You, disingenuously, argue that people have a freedom to refuse being vaccinated. 

Well, employers and employees have a right to safe working environment free of the virus, so they have a right to dismiss you until you are vaccinated and safe. This is why most businesses here approve of the vaccine mandates. 

Students and education professionals have a right to be not be exposed to the virus, so they have a right to prohibit you or your unvaccinated child on the premises until you resolve the issue. 

Businesses have a right to risk their employees being exposed to COVID because you refuse to be vaccinated or wear a mask on the premises.

People in public areas have a right to not be infected by you because you choose to not wear a mask or get vaccinated. 

So don't make nonsensical and selfish arguments about your freedom to hide behind.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 10, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I remember someone explicitly asking not to turn a conversation into "which is worse" because bad things are bad mmkay


If you're going to explicitly argue "'Asking unvaccinated people to wear masks and get tested" is a slippery slope that'll lead into future violations of individual privacy, liberty, et al,' you kind of have to acknowledge the ten ton elephant in the room that is "We're well past that point, and honestly if the government is going to abuse our privacy there's many people who'd at least rather it be for a tangible public good such as not having grandpa drown on dry land". You... don't really get to respond to "But those worse things are already happening and have been happening for decades" with "fuk u m8". Well, you _do_ and _can_ but it ain't exactly going to be a stellar rebuttal.



ssaannttoo said:


> The vent thread is sorta a place for people to vent their frustrations, not for there to be new ones. Please Ennui and Attaman, can we please drop this conversation for now at least?
> 
> For everybody's sake, to help keep our heads level and to make sure our nights won't be getting worse.
> 
> I understand freedom of speech is nice, but sometimes holding some things back is nice too.


Now ssaannttoo, let's be fair: Half the reason the mods keep the Vent thread around is probably the entertainment of watching people getting into verbal slap-fights on the internet.

Also I've stopped calling people Potatoes and the like. One slap from Luffy was more than enough.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 10, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Now ssaannttoo, let's be fair: Half the reason the mods keep the Vent thread around is probably the entertainment of watching people getting into verbal slap-fights on the internet.
> 
> Also I've stopped calling people Potatoes and the like. One slap from Luffy was more than enough.


Wether the mods like it or not is irrelevant to me. its making me feel really bad, and I would like people to be nicer to one another. Thats sorta my leading principal... I dont want there to be any extra negativity in the world, there is already too much as it is.

And this really doesnt change the world at all.. Just a bit of a waste of energy.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Wether the mods like it or not is irrelevant to me. its making me feel really bad,


Now _that's_ a good enough reason for me to drop this for the rest of the night. I've said it before, but you deserve better.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 10, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Now _that's_ a good enough reason for me to drop this for the rest of the night. I've said it before, but you deserve better.


Thank you, that means a lot. Normally when I say that people get angrier. So.. thank you *hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 10, 2021)

It's 4 am and I should be asleep like four hours ago.

Sleep schedules are hard, y'all.

Also cognitive difficulties are fun. :V
(Short-term memory is virtually non-existent, long-term memory is plagued by retrieval errors, processing capability is kind of pathetic, and my vocabulary is full of inexplicable holes that come and go on their own time.)


----------



## Attaman (Dec 10, 2021)

RAM said:


>


Sorry, you missed the show. That said I hear that if you watch the credits to the end you'll get a post-credit scene of me going on a tirade involving multiple pages worth of script only for it to slowly zoom out and show I've been shouting at a cloud the last two minutes.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2021)

I want to try kava kava, but I am not interested in chugging peppery mud water to hopefully get some kind of herbal medicinal effect. I like to sip when I have a sensitive stomach, and most teas don't work, or only help like once in a while. To get any pharmaceutically effective dosages from anything "natural" on the shelves would also be extremely toxic to the liver, and will suck my pocket dry, yet, prescribed medication that still has some sort of medical use marketed since the '60s is like $3 minimum without insurance on Amazon's pharmacy. Placebos just don't work for me, the hot teas for me are mainly just flavors/aromas you associate with "remedy", or something. Chamomile maybe helped me relax when I was a kid, but does nothing for me now, and then finding quality herbs with consistent "pharmaceutically active compounds" seems like another choir. Being that kava is kind of niche with a small market is maybe part of the reason why it works for a lot of people.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

Punji said:


> @me you coward!
> 
> Exactly. If this huge big problem worth controlling other peoples' lives over is so horrible and bad, why isn't even the most dangerous thing right now and why is it getting all the attention instead of the other two? Most cardiovascular diseases and cancers are preventable.
> 
> ...


There you go being disingenuous again.

I suspect you don't want to acknowledge the article or the study it refers to because it addresses several of the concerns you raises. You seem to be missing that point that the vaccine prevents severe sickness and death, which are the primary function any vaccine.

If you're vaccinated and experience an infection, you're also sicker for a shorter period of time, at most days, with a far smaller viral load in your system than someone who was unvaccinated. That drastically cuts the amount the time the virus has to replicate in your system, which is weeks to months in an unvaccinated person depending on how ill they are and if they are being sustained by medical treatment. Those longer times along variants to arise, but also easier transmissibility among the unvaccinated allowed for more statistical chances for the virus to mutate among hosts.

You also being willfully obtuse because cardiovascular disease, which kill people but is not transmissible. is less dangerous than COVID, which can kill people and is most definitely transmissible. Furthermore, if we don't get a handle on this pandemic, we could reach a situation where more people die from COVID than cardiovascular disease because ... given enough time and people, COVID could become deadlier due to being more widespread and newer variants arising from the unvaccinated.

This is part of the urgency of getting people vaccinated now.

The majority of the scientific community agrees on this and the science behind this.

You know was generally addressing the complaints of people who regularly complain about vaccines and masks, not specifically accusing you.

However, you still haven't directly addressed why businesses, academic institutions, workplaces, and public venues don't a right to refuse people who are unvaccinated. If decided to refuse to get vaccinated, I'd have to get good with being dismissed from my job and not being able to go out to public places. I think even without the mandates, those venues and places should be able to turn away the unvaccinated.

People and organizations have right to be protected from irresponsible people who are possible transmission vectors.

I'm tacking on this article in addition to the two academic papers to put this to rest. 









						No, vaccinated people are not 'just as infectious' as unvaccinated people if they get COVID
					

A vaccinated person is less likely to get COVID, is less contagious, and is contagious for a shorter time.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 11, 2021)

Social media banning people for disinformation is naive at best, most likely malevolent, for the following reason

Information is a work in progress, stuff that sounds plausible can turn out to be false and stuff that sounds absurd can turn out to be true. If you take upon yourself to be the arbiter of it you're mostly accomplishing an information bottleneck, potentially spreading disinformation and suppressing facts. We've seen prominent examples of this in the mainstream media very recently.

Qui bono? generally only the people interested in controlling what people are and aren't allowed to talk about


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Social media banning people for disinformation is naive at best, most likely malevolent, for the following reason
> 
> Information is a work in progress, stuff that sounds plausible can turn out to be false and stuff that sounds absurd can turn out to be true. If you take upon yourself to be the arbiter of it you're mostly accomplishing an information bottleneck, potentially spreading disinformation and suppressing facts
> 
> Qui bono? generally only the people interested in controlling what people are and aren't allowed to talk about


I'll sum up their thought process like this:

_Fama, malum qua non aliud velocius ullum._

Or as the translation that I saw of the phrase claims it says, "Rumor, than whom no other evil thing is faster."

The earliest source I could find for the "A lie gets halfway around the world" line, right there.  Virgil, apparently.


Given some of the "rumors" that HAVE propagated?  Yeah, not hard to see why social media thinks they need to ban them.

I wonder when they're going to face the simple reality that the Internet allows SO many other ways for spreading disinformation.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 11, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'll sum up their thought process like this:
> 
> _Fama, malum qua non aliud velocius ullum._
> 
> ...


If we go with this kind of science, then bad news, real or fake, are still faster.
"Nothing travels faster than the speed of light, with the possible exception of bad news, which obeys its own special laws" ~Douglas Adams

Also as I've mentioned already, the mainstream media has no problem propagating dogshit, and yet they're never disciplined. And we've yet to see social media cause a war, while mainstream media has contributed to at least one deadly conflict.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 11, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'll sum up their thought process like this:
> 
> _Fama, malum qua non aliud velocius ullum._
> 
> ...


My guess as to what’s changed recently is the sheer volume, severity, and acting upon misinformation.

Like, ten years ago there were _problems _(heck, 20 years ago there were! And that’s when Social Media was “Web forums, MMO global chat, and IRC channels”), but it wasn’t a “Rural Hospitals flooded by people injecting bleach and / or using horse de-wormers” problem, or “People openly discussing the lynching of Congress and bombing other cabinet members because they believe a global cabal of ‘bankers’ stole an election” (with people going so far as to buy the relevant materials as part of said discussion).

People ranting that the world is flat is (outside how conspiracies tend to lead into more conspiracies) harmless, grumbling about fluoride once something of a hallmark of “A nutter looking at questionable sites”. Now “A person decided to inject cleaning chemicals into their body to remove a vaccine” is “Ah, so they post on Facebook.”


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 11, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'll sum up their thought process like this:
> 
> _Fama, malum qua non aliud velocius ullum._
> 
> ...


There's research backing this up, too - lies (conspiracy theories, disinformation, etc) spread faster and farther than truth. Literally, if someone shares something that's a load of crock, and later shares/posts a correction, that correction will likely not reach as far as the original bad information did. And social media algorithms help this along - they generally are designed to promote content that sees more engagement (because that's liable to keep you on their site longer and thus let them show you more ads and generally make more money off of you), and stuff that inspires outrage, as conspiracy theories et al are wont to do, generally sees more engagement. I can't link a specific paper, because I'm way too cheese-brained right now/lately to actually go searching for scientific articles, but this isn't super obscure research and as I recall it did get a reasonably large amount of attention when I first saw it get traction, so I don't feel super obligated to cite specific sources.

Given that inherent algorithmic bias, social media _better_ crack down on misinformation. Just from an ethical standpoint, if you know your product has the potential to increase harm, you ought to do something to minimize (or at least reduce; this is Zuckerberg & co we're talking about ) that harm.
From a more "enlightened self-interest" standpoint, it doesn't take a genius to see that if Facebook is a major vector of "well actually the election is in a week, not tomorrow," "vaccines cause autism," and other bullshit that results in derailing the democratic process and/or putting the public at risk (deliberately not mentioning anything super current here because I don't want to touch that can of worms, thank you very much), eventually someone with enough power to do something about it will get fed up enough to get to the _doing something_ part. Which is probably going to result in stricter regulation than the damage control currently being done/considered.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Now “A person decided to inject cleaning chemicals into their body to remove a vaccine” is “Ah, so they post on Facebook.”


....I knew the cleaning chemicals one was going to come up.  I might as well directly address THIS since I don't have much else I need to add regarding the conversation about social media and fighting disinformation.  The rail only needs to bend a little and then it can come back to the main track.

There is actual advice on disinfecting water using that stuff: 8 drops per gallon, twice that if it's cloudy (or a few other situations), let sit 30 minutes.  Last-ditch effort if you don't have bottled water and can't boil water (if we're going away from fossil fuels, this may be more relevant for power outages.  The number of people with free access to lumber and coal isn't exactly high), won't work on metal contamination.  I THINK the disinfectants that are eligible are clearly labeled but cursory search didn't find them.  (THE EPA THEMSELVES has this one on their site and an image search for Clorox's labels had me stumble across an EPA letter to Clorox with a notification along these lines, so if the advice is actually misinformation, hoo boy we are in much bigger trouble than I thought.)

Extremely niche situation, fairly important advice in said niche situation.

Unfortunately, run this through social media (or a trolling government official) and you can easily wind up with even ONE of the following failures that seems logical to a simpleton:
"If it's powerful enough to do that in a small quantity, let's use more" or "If it's that powerful diluted, it'll do better concentrated" or "If it's that potent when being drunk, it'll work better injected directly".

And the rest of us are all fuming because body chemistry is nowhere near that simple.

I'll even preempt a counter-question: "But Firuthi, shouldn't the smell alone drive even the dumbest people away from doing this stuff?"

To which I have to say.... do I REALLY need to remind you how many foul "miracle cures" have been peddled over the years, WITHOUT the help of the Internet?

(There's better preempting of that question, my brain just can't focus on it right now.  Suffice to say finding niches where a lot of propaganda actually winds up applying literally is extremely exhausting work and the core reason why I don't like following news or social media much anymore.)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 11, 2021)

I remember when being nervous was something that your body automatically gets over, now it's like literal episodes of hell that you have to micromanage. Let me tell you, it's not fun when your mind and body randomly tell you to go fuck yourself hard, and the people around you are telling you to calm down, and I'm like, "don't you see that I can't, can you understand that much?". Also, physicians need to learn how to not to reprimand their patients when their hearts are beating out of their chests, and their blood pressure is through the roof. I don't agree with current protocols in the field of medicine, because it never takes into account individual symptoms but implements a "one size fits all" approach, where your situation is viewed like "our other patients that were seen", and completely disregards case-specific treatment options. Nobody should have to negotiate with a doctor when the patients are literally telling them that they cannot tolerate certain medications, or, I've even seen people claim that the physicians literally disregarded the fact that they have an allergy to some.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2021)

I was about to say I missed all the juicy drama in this thread, but apparently it was still being discussed just 30 minutes ago.



JacobFloofWoof said:


> I remember when being nervous was something that your body automatically gets over, now it's like literal episodes of hell that you have to micromanage. Let me tell you, it's not fun when your mind and body randomly tell you to go fuck yourself hard, and the people around you are telling you to calm down, and I'm like, "don't you see that I can't, can you understand that much?". Also, physicians need to learn how to not to reprimand their patients when their hearts are beating out of their chests, and their blood pressure is through the roof. I don't agree with current protocols in the field of medicine, because it never takes into account individual symptoms but implements a "one size fits all" approach, where your situation is viewed like "our other patients that were seen", and completely disregards case-specific treatment options. Nobody should have to negotiate with a doctor when the patients are literally telling them that they cannot tolerate certain medications, or, I've even seen people claim that the physicians literally disregarded the fact that they have an allergy to some.



I can only comment on this very vaguely, since I don't know any of the specific details. 

It is not routine or acceptable practice to force a patient to take medications they are allergic to. If you are aware that a medical practitioner is doing this then you need to pass this information to the police or the body that certifies medical practitioners in your country- so that they can take appropriate action.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I was about to say I missed all the juicy drama in this thread, but apparently it was still being discussed just 30 minutes ago.


You've missed the worst of it, by a long shot.

I can assure you my part peters out pretty quickly as long as we get responders who read the whole thing and don't just jump on it to write me off as another 2.8 scenario.  So far so good.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2021)

My vent for today is that my brother still hasn't been given permission to move countries so that he can take up the dream job position he secured. 
He's done all the *expensive* steps of proving that he doesn't have dangerous tropical diseases, proving he's never committed a crime or been a danger to anybody, and paying costly legal translators to produce forms in multiple languages. 
Because he's a highly qualified professional, they're *meant* to be fast-tracking his application, but it's been over a year now. 

It's so unfair on him. Before the effects of 2016 he could have just travelled to his new job and begun working, and everybody would have respected his right to do that.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 11, 2021)

And no disinformation travels faster than mainstream media shills


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2021)

I travel faster than all of you, for I am Balthazar destroyer of worlds.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My vent for today is that my brother still hasn't been given permission to move countries so that he can take up the dream job position he secured.
> He's done all the *expensive* steps of proving that he doesn't have dangerous tropical diseases, proving he's never committed a crime or been a danger to anybody, and paying costly legal translators to produce forms in multiple languages.
> Because he's a highly qualified professional, they're *meant* to be fast-tracking his application, but it's been over a year now.
> 
> It's so unfair on him. Before the effects of 2016 he could have just travelled to his new job and begun working, and everybody would have respected his right to do that.


I'm sorry about that and I hope him and you both eventually get to work in your dream jobs. I don't know really know him, but from what I've heard, you're both exceptional people.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It's so unfair on him. Before the effects of 2016 he could have just travelled to his new job and begun working, and everybody would have respected his right to do that.


You could've avoided hinting at politics if you remembered it's dangerous and irresponsible to travel during a pandemic!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 11, 2021)

One of my best friends is gone. like. not dead, but he doesnt want to talk to me anymore and i dont know why and it makes me feel sick, it makes me sad because i know he's hurting and im so fucking moron i must have fucked something up. im just a dumb piece of trash who cant do anything right I push people away from me when they get close. its just how it goes i guess. happiness is fleeting and momentary. but the sadness always finds a way back.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> One of my best friends is gone. like. not dead, but he doesnt want to talk to me anymore and i dont know why and it makes me feel sick, it makes me sad because i know he's hurting and im so fucking retarded i must have fucked something up. im just a dumb piece of trash who cant do anything right I push people away from me when they get close. its just how it goes i guess. happiness is fleeting and momentary. but the sadness always finds a way back.


If a once-best friend has suddenly cut off ties and they aren't saying anything (let alone _refuse_ to say anything), and you _also_ know they already had points of stress, it's more likely that they're both lashing out and turtling up in general versus any personal failing on your part. I know it's not particularly helpful to wish "Don't kick yourself", but it's very much worth keeping in mind that a stressed brain will quickly jump towards the worst conclusions when (and seemingly by your own admission) you have no reason to believe so. They have not told you you've fucked up, they have not called you fucking r****, they have not called you dumb trash. It might be difficult, but try not to think of yourself as such.

... And if they _have_ called you any of those things before going cold turkey, you deserve better. Straight up if a best friend says or encourages such thoughts about yourself then deserve higher quality companions.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I travel faster than all of you, for I am Balthazar destroyer of worlds.


I am mad that Gozer the Gozerian has been unseated...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 11, 2021)

Attaman said:


> If a once-best friend has suddenly cut off ties and they aren't saying anything (let alone _refuse_ to say anything), and you _also_ know they already had points of stress, it's more likely that they're both lashing out and turtling up in general versus any personal failing on your part. I know it's not particularly helpful to wish "Don't kick yourself", but it's very much worth keeping in mind that a stressed brain will quickly jump towards the worst conclusions when (and seemingly by your own admission) you have no reason to believe so. They have not told you you've fucked up, they have not called you fucking r****, they have not called you dumb trash. It might be difficult, but try not to think of yourself as such.
> 
> ... And if they _have_ called you any of those things before going cold turkey, you deserve better. Straight up if a best friend says or encourages such thoughts about yourself then deserve higher quality companions.


he didn't call me those things. I just think really negatively of myself, some of the things that were said made me think I did something.

And the fact he is so upset at something means I was a poor friend and couldn't help him feel better. im starting to get a better picture, its not 100% my fault. but its still not fun.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> One of my best friends is gone. like. not dead, but he doesnt want to talk to me anymore and i dont know why and it makes me feel sick, it makes me sad because i know he's hurting and im so fucking moron i must have fucked something up. im just a dumb piece of trash who cant do anything right I push people away from me when they get close. its just how it goes i guess. happiness is fleeting and momentary. but the sadness always finds a way back.



Don’t talk like this. I will lick you until you feel better.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> One of my best friends is gone. like. not dead, but he doesnt want to talk to me anymore and i dont know why and it makes me feel sick, it makes me sad because i know he's hurting and im so fucking moron i must have fucked something up. im just a dumb piece of trash who cant do anything right I push people away from me when they get close. its just how it goes i guess. happiness is fleeting and momentary. but the sadness always finds a way back.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 11, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 124133



I will eat you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I will eat you.


>:


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 11, 2021)

I feel like many people in this world are fortune enough to have love and respect granted to them without much effort, whereas in most of my childhood up to this day, I had to constantly feel the need to prove myself to others, even when it wasn't worth it in the end, or ultimately meant nothing, and I feel like it is a large part in why I feel mostly unmotivated in socializing. I know I often sell myself short, but I really don't care about myself all that much as much as I used to, especially in regards to how others perceive me most of the time; I just want to feel happy and comfortable as long as I'm on this spinning rock.


----------



## Zorrena (Dec 11, 2021)

Just noticed this thread exists. So sure why not throw out some frustrations out into the internet. 
I've always struggled with making and keeping friends as I often say to myself that I'm bothering them or maybe I don't deserve to be a part of their lives. Sometimes though when I meet people and we get along pretty well I find that I feel like I get a little clingy. As I want to talk to them often and when I want to talk and I only get a few messages I feel frustrated as maybe I am doing what I thought of being annoying and clingy. So eventually I stop sending them messages and wait for me to send one even if it's been a long time with nothing from them showing they will. 

I get frustrated as I know I have this problem and the few times I decided to send the other person a message sometimes will take days to get a reply. Only having 3 IRL friends who want to go out but since I'm the only one who works has to pay for things or settle for sitting in a discord chat with them as they play a game I have no interest in and only talk about it. This often causes me to feel quite lonely as sure I got IRL friends but I don't have a limitless budget and sure I got a few people online who I talk to regularly but often due to schedules I can't talk much to them. Which I understand we all got our own things in our lives to do but it doesn't make it any easier. I wish I had a group of friends I could talk to openly about problems or do things together we enjoy but so far it's very hard for me to find or do. 

Sometimes it feels like I am completely alone as I got nobody to talk to or do anything with. As for example one friend is in a chat now with all her friends from her country but I only know her and they all speak their native language as they know each other IRL and talk about thier plans together. While I sit on my computer after work reading it. My IRL friends all have various dnd sessions they do with other folk they know throughout the weekend days or stream on twitch as they try to get fame. So that leaves me on my days off alone and unsure of what to do. Sure I could go about town and find things to do but when one of the biggest sources of entertainment in your town is a TJ Max or Peter Piper Pizza not alot of variety. So here I sit on my computer wanting to talk with people I can call friends but have nobody available till during the week where I work while they are all available.

Feel like I just repeated myself constantly but I don't know made me feel at least a tiny bit better.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 12, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm on Tricare, myself, and the 13 month plan was what they put me on.  Assuming similar/same, CPAP should be a ResMed Airsense 10, which isn't under recall to my knowledge and you "should" be able to demand it vs request it.  Rent is $10ish/mo after their bs co-pay.  Totally sucks.  $60 quarterly charge for parts so recommend Amazon, also $60, if you want more parts than they provide and can get away with it


Actually, the machine I was sent when I had my sleep study back in July, before I was on Medicare is a Resmed Airsense 11, not a 10. Another round of near-shouting with Apria left me feeling they have no clue how to deal with this. They (Apria per Medicare's information, supposedly) are telling me the only machine I can get is a DreamStation ASV which is on the list. But not according to Apria. The only one on the list is the System One. Right . . . So, they said I would have to rent a new machine, not my existing one, for thirteen months before it's mine. However, I still owe Apria some small amount for the existing machine, the one Medicare won't accept. Also, some bubblehead, probably a bean counter, keeps saying I'll need a new sleep study which Medicare won't pay for and my supplemental insurance won't touch it. Hasn't been five years since the last one.

As far as parts, I don't buy through Apria for extras. I needed a butt-tonne of filters for my old System One due to massive remodeling being done on our apartment complex in California. I bought the extra supplies through cpapsupplies.com at a good price. The parts for the Airsense 11 are not in circulation right now so I may have to go to Apria. Well, after we iron out all the $h!t that going on right now.


----------



## 4cdarth (Dec 12, 2021)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I think we already have a good things thread, figured this would be a nice outlet for all those little things that piss you off.
> 
> I’ll start: when someone holds the door open for you, the polite thing to do is say thank you.  I’m a lady person so obviously it’s not being chauvinistic, it’s called being nice to an elderly couple.  So next time I’ll make sure to just let the door close in your face



Was just about to vent a issue I've been having lately. 

So, back in October a user on FA took a line art I made recently, and retraced/colored it without permission or credit. A week ago, they did the same thing, along with stealing my latest submission. It got resolved 5 hours ago, and they were not happy. They followed up by 3 hours later, posting stolen art again on a alt and calling me a pedo. 

I already filed a new report, but now I'm unsure what to do, as it's obvious they are targeting me and hate me, and reporting the blatant theft is making them angrier, but also with how busy the mods are makes it hard to deal with. 

I'm pretty much in bed shaking and unsure what to do anymore. I'm sorry to have a long vent, but this is just a issue that's been going on for a week, and it is only getting worse the more I seek help from FA staff and I can't ignore it cause it's such a obvious thing.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 12, 2021)

4cdarth said:


> Was just about to vent a issue I've been having lately.
> 
> So, back in October a user on FA took a line art I made recently, and retraced/colored it without permission or credit. A week ago, they did the same thing, along with stealing my latest submission. It got resolved 5 hours ago, and they were not happy. They followed up by 3 hours later, posting stolen art again on a alt and calling me a pedo.
> 
> ...


If you haven’t already, block them. It won’t make a direct difference, since that doesn’t prevent them from seeing your uploads or anything, but if you do that it makes aspects of the situation more clear cut from a moderation standpoint. Make sure you mention both that and point out the retaliatory actions (as in “they uploaded it to an alt in response to you taking action”) in any tickets you make, as both are grounds for other citations as well. What they’re doing at this point is 100% harassment, and deserves to be treated as such.

It’s sadly possible you’ll be dealing with playing whack-an-alt for a while, depending on what kind of person this is, but they’re setting themselves up for a permaban if they keep this up, and in my experience most people give up after a time when they realize ban evasion alts are just getting closed down and they now can’t use FA in _any_ capacity.

I’m sorry you have to deal with this situation, and this person’s bullshit. The problem is 100% them, not you, so the best thing you can do is report them and try not to worry about it once you have. Which I realize is easier said than done.


----------



## 4cdarth (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I already filed s report for the theft, but will be filing a 2.3/2.4 after I try getting some sleep, due to the malicious rumors, as well as the 2nd/third instance. (Mainly, first had one user tell me to go kill myself, then 2 months later first stolen art was posted, and now this issue. Idk if the first guy is the same as the stealing art guy or not.)

This is just a stressing thing, and coupled with college finals and a flight tomorrow, do not pair well together. Mainly my plan rn is lay low, make a discord and invite my watchers to it so I can post to them, but make the troll feel like he's won a bit.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 12, 2021)

4cdarth said:


> Thanks for the reply. I already filed s report for the theft, but will be filing a 2.3/2.4 after I try getting some sleep, due to the malicious rumors, as well as the 2nd/third instance. (Mainly, first had one user tell me to go kill myself, then 2 months later first stolen art was posted, and now this issue. Idk if the first guy is the same as the stealing art guy or not.)
> 
> This is just a stressing thing, and coupled with college finals and a flight tomorrow, do not pair well together. Mainly my plan rn is lay low, make a discord and invite my watchers to it so I can post to them, but make the troll feel like he's won a bit.


Absolutely take care of yourself first, and do what you feel you need to do to feel safe. It always sucks when Internet people don’t even try to play nice. I’ll never understand the mindset of someone who thinks hurting/upsetting others is a form of entertainment.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 12, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I feel like many people in this world are fortune enough to have love and respect granted to them without much effort, whereas in most of my childhood up to this day, I had to constantly feel the need to prove myself to others, even when it wasn't worth it in the end, or ultimately meant nothing, and I feel like it is a large part in why I feel mostly unmotivated in socializing. I know I often sell myself short, but I really don't care about myself all that much as much as I used to, especially in regards to how others perceive me most of the time; I just want to feel happy and comfortable as long as I'm on this spinning rock.


Well.. know you have love and respect from me. I know its not much, but its a start. I know I feel very similarly to you, where I feel I have to keep doing and doing to be important and prove my worth to people, to be worthy of them. Idk how to really help with that since its still something im struggling with. But just know you're not alone <3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 12, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> I've always struggled with making and keeping friends as I often say to myself that I'm bothering them or maybe I don't deserve to be a part of their lives. Sometimes though when I meet people and we get along pretty well I find that I feel like I get a little clingy. As I want to talk to them often and when I want to talk and I only get a few messages I feel frustrated as maybe I am doing what I thought of being annoying and clingy. So eventually I stop sending them messages and wait for me to send one even if it's been a long time with nothing from them showing they will.


This part is something that resonates with me. I almost have an unlimited amount of free time, and I have a lot of people I really love and care about. And understanding that I dont bother them, I just dont know how not to. Whenever I ask they say I dont, but deep down I feel like I do. I dont really know where this comes from but, its there. I've been told you need to get out there and make friends, the ones that matter will stay and the ones that dont will eventually move away from your life.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2021)

@ssaannttoo is the best boy.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 12, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> @ssaannttoo is the best boy.


I was wondering who that other person you were talking about was *hugs you tightly*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I was wondering who that other person you were talking about was *hugs you tightly*


*squeezes so hard*

Also, this is why smartphones will never replace the desktop experience. I'm pretty sure I selected @ssaannttoo the first time. XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 12, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> *squeezes so hard*
> 
> Also, this is why smartphones will never replace the desktop experience. I'm pretty sure I selected @ssaannttoo the first time. XD


Yee the mobile version aint too good, Desktop is where its at UwU


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You could've avoided hinting at politics if you remembered it's dangerous and irresponsible to travel during a pandemic!



Covid-19 isn't preventing him from travelling. He could get on a plane next week if he wanted. 

The difficulty he faces getting a residency permit to take up gainful employment is because of brexit- a subject which I had chosen not to mention by name because of its political connotations.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> The difficulty he faces getting a residency permit to take up gainful employment is because of brexit- a subject which I had chosen not to mention by name because of its political connotations.


Appreciate the attempt, unfortunately the drama you had mostly missed was Covid-related.  It was too fresh.

Strictly procedural trouble, or is he also... on the receiving end of more specific elitism while he's going through the steps?  (I know there's some countries that are NOT well-respected when it comes to passports and permits, don't know if the UK has suddenly turned into one on more of a scale than you're directly saying to us.  Yeah I'm also dodging a specific term here.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Appreciate the attempt, unfortunately the drama you had mostly missed was Covid-related.  It was too fresh.
> 
> Strictly procedural trouble, or is he also... on the receiving end of more specific elitism while he's going through the steps?  (I know there's some countries that are NOT well-respected when it comes to passports and permits, don't know if the UK has suddenly turned into one.  Yeah I'm also dodging a specific term here.)



I think the reality is that this is just the level of bureaucracy a lot of people face trying to migrate between countries that have not negotiated access for each others' citizens, sadly. 

It is probably amplified by the fact that, within Europe, almost all countries allow their citizens to move freely between countries. So there isn't a big requirement for lots of staff to check and approve paperwork. 
Now that anybody from the UK has to fill out hundreds of pounds worth of paperwork in multiple languages, those staff are over-worked and they can't get the job done.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Covid-19 isn't preventing him from travelling. He could get on a plane next week if he wanted.
> 
> The difficulty he faces getting a residency permit to take up gainful employment is because of brexit- a subject which I had chosen not to mention by name because of its political connotations.


I know covid doesn't prevent anyone from physically traveling, I'm merely asking, is it a reason for traveling and endangering billions of grandmas and infants?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I think the reality is that this is just the level of bureaucracy a lot of people face trying to migrate between countries that have not negotiated access for each others' citizens, sadly.
> 
> It is probably amplified by the fact that, within Europe, almost all countries allow their citizens to move freely between countries. So there isn't a big requirement for lots of staff to check and approve paperwork.
> Now that anybody from the UK has to fill out hundreds of pounds worth of paperwork in multiple languages, those staff are over-worked and they can't get the job done.


Ow, my condolences to your brother! I’m a doof and hadn’t clicked _that_ was part of the snag. Should have, given boyfriend ended up making the move here possibly a little more abruptly than he otherwise might have, due to Brexit looming. 2016 just feels like so long ago I was sure it must have been more recent.

I know estimated times for the process of securing a residency permit for my husband have been like… 12-18+ months every time I’ve checked, and due to my current situation last time I checked was before Brexit, so I can’t imagine what sort of horrendous backlog they might be looking at with that burden added.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Ow, my condolences to your brother! I’m a doof and hadn’t clicked _that_ was part of the snag. Should have, given boyfriend ended up making the move here possibly a little more abruptly than he otherwise might have, due to Brexit looming. 2016 just feels like so long ago I was sure it must have been more recent.
> 
> I know estimated times for the process of securing a residency permit for my husband have been like… 12-18+ months every time I’ve checked, and due to my current situation last time I checked was before Brexit, so I can’t imagine what sort of horrendous backlog they might be looking at with that burden added.



The really frustrating part is that some countries require your paperwork to be completed within 3 months of the date when your residency application is processed. 

The problem my brother is having is that they take longer than 3 months to process an application- so he submits all of his paperwork and then 4 months later he gets a reply asking for all of his paperwork to be renewed- and it costs hundreds of pounds to renew it every time. 

You basically just have to keep rolling the dice, hoping that your application will actually be processed and praying that your employer doesn't just decide to offer your job to somebody else.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 12, 2021)

I hate having so little energy! I have a list of eight things I’d like to cook/bake for Christmas, and on some level I know that’s more than I should even try to take on, but I also don’t really want to cut anything from the list. Bonus points for several things involving stuff we don’t normally have around the house, so if I put those ingredients on the list I kinda have to follow through, especially for the perishables.



Fallowfox said:


> The really frustrating part is that some countries require your paperwork to be completed within 3 months of the date when your residency application is processed.
> 
> The problem my brother is having is that they take longer than 3 months to process an application- so he submits all of his paperwork and then 4 months later he gets a reply asking for all of his paperwork to be renewed- and it costs hundreds of pounds to renew it every time.
> 
> You basically just have to keep rolling the dice, hoping that your application will actually be processed and praying that your employer doesn't just decide to offer your job to somebody else.


I can sorta understand why they don’t want paperwork that’s been sitting in a shoebox for half a year before you sent it out, but geez. That’s such a silly rule; at least make it “completed within X time of us registering having received it.” It’s not like the applicant has any control over what happens after the paperwork gets in their hands.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 12, 2021)

Lol, reading the last few pages was a real doozy.

Some people really love dying on stupid hills.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2021)

I hate to be that guy, but amazon delivery estimates for prime delivery are bullshit, they'll keep extending the window until the time that they stop delivering, and you won't see your package until the next day, or never.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 12, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Lol, reading the last few pages was a real doozy.
> 
> Some people really love dying on stupid hills.


Those hills are green, fertile, and have cave trolls.  I roll my 1d20 to try to make sense of it all...


quoting_mungo said:


> I hate having so little energy! I have a list of eight things I’d like to cook/bake for Christmas, and on some level I know that’s more than I should even try to take on, but I also don’t really want to cut anything from the list. Bonus points for several things involving stuff we don’t normally have around the house, so if I put those ingredients on the list I kinda have to follow through, especially for the perishables.


Party at mungos!  I mean, need any help?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 12, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Party at mungos! I mean, need any help?


Ahaha my list's got like... three types of cookies, a cake thing, a roll recipe I intend to split in half to do two different things with, pickled herrring (which I don't even eat myself XD), pumpkin pie, and turkey. I'm only really on the hook for the cake and the herring, with the cookies sorta being intended to be handed out as Christmas gifts, but it's S:t Lucia day tomorrow so I need me my saffron rolls, and I want to make "real food" for Christmas get-together potlucky thing. ;_;

Totally would put on a post-Christmas leftover buffet for friends if pandemic wasn't a factor. Not that I really _mind_ having all those delicious leftovers for myself. >.>


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 12, 2021)

Ow.

Ow ow ow.

I KEEP TELLING my family that fiber and sucralose are a problem for my stomach.  (Fiber might have a couple nuances to it, but not sucralose.  Both mainly affect my large intestine, which means it tends to take a day for them to reach the spot where they affect me.)

Also, I'm pretty sure the fiber thing goes so far down as fruit, so I'm going to have to lay off that.

Right now I have an ache in my side, in the exact same way that suggests large intestine that has happened before, because I attempted to re-integrate sucralose back in again.  I'm also pretty sure I'm slightly swelling everywhere - which I only notice because I've been off the stuff for a while.

This all waited to hit until AFTER my parents pressured me into having one of the protein shakes I bought before making the discovery (they tried it with the protein bars, but those definitely caused a reaction) - which is par for the course given the whole "large intestine" thing.  And they really want me to use them up.

My mother's reaction when I informed her of the ache?

"Give it a few days and try again, it's more scientific that way."

Every time I've played this game with them so far, I've been proven absolutely right.  While they've laid off on me with the fiber (as I found out it is almost ANY fiber - even PIZZA did this to me once), they still seem to think there's some magic "fix" the doctors can do so I can go right back to fruits and veggies and "diet" foods.

Sorry, but this is the absolute last time I play this game with them.  And frankly I shouldn't have played this game as long as I have, but they seem to be incapable of listening when I most need them to care.  Their "healthy" is completely incompatible with me.

(And don't try to tell me "well try a different shake" - I've checked, and all of the commonly-available protein supplements I've seen rely on sucralose or fiber in some fashion.  If I have to rely on a specialty shop to get replacement protein, it is not worth it and I will simply up my meat and dairy intake.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 12, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Ahaha my list's got like... three types of cookies, a cake thing, a roll recipe I intend to split in half to do two different things with, pickled herrring (which I don't even eat myself XD), pumpkin pie, and turkey. I'm only really on the hook for the cake and the herring, with the cookies sorta being intended to be handed out as Christmas gifts, but it's S:t Lucia day tomorrow so I need me my saffron rolls, and I want to make "real food" for Christmas get-together potlucky thing. ;_;
> 
> Totally would put on a post-Christmas leftover buffet for friends if pandemic wasn't a factor. Not that I really _mind_ having all those delicious leftovers for myself. >.>


I am now mad I am missing julskinka and gluhwein.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 12, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I am now mad I am missing julskinka and gluhwein.


My mom makes the best Christmas ham. And ngh glögg is so gooood. Have you ever tried apple glögg? Or chocolate glögg?

Once we can do groceries it's gonna be LUSSEKATTER TIEM for sure.  And boyfriend's thankfully okay with helping with turkey long as he doesn't have to manhandle the actual bird carcass. (I'm honestly partly doing this as a middle finger to my family for trying to tone down Christmas since my youngest brother hit like 20-ish. If they're going to step back, I'm going to overwork myself to overcompensate because NYAH that's why. XD)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 13, 2021)

F**k Texas and I hope they all reap what they sow.  That is all I will say and all I'm going to say.


----------



## Xire (Dec 13, 2021)

It’s nearly 2AM in the morning and I feel like just jotting these random thoughts down so don’t mind me. Just a casual passerby in this thread.

———

Sometimes I feel bad.

Bad about not hanging with people when they want to hang with me, pushing them away and just wanting to hang with myself.

I don’t know, it just feels so selfish and wrong, yet I’m fine with it. I think unlike most people, even though hanging sometimes with others can be fun, I’d be fine if I was all alone. I just think that’s how my person just came to be structured as now.

Whenever I hang with people I tend to try and be a people pleaser and I’m not too sure how I really feel about that.

I feel I’m a brainless sheep following a herd. Sometimes I don’t think I can think for myself. I cant make solid opinions on my own without my mind always blanking on a subject or me just being too ignorant on said topic. I want to think for myself, be my own person and have strong beliefs but I feel at the same time, I don’t care enough to try and conjure beliefs worth having much strong resolve.

———

That’s enough from me for now, don’t wanna make this too long, gonna sign off.

Goodnight.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 13, 2021)

Xire said:


> It’s nearly 2AM in the morning and I feel like just jotting these random thoughts down so don’t mind me. Just a casual passerby in this thread.
> 
> ———
> 
> ...


Definitely not alone on any of this as I'm very much the same.  I call it INTP-itis.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2021)

Fucking hate it when my boss tries to get as many contracts as possible, and gives really, unreasonably tight deadlines, so much so that she expects us to work overtime.
Problem is, there's no extra pay for working overtime.
And she damn well knows this, but doesn't care.
The two in my office kind of just do their job to get it over with, so they kind of just let it slide. Once, twice, definitely more. My boss probably gets the idea that we're willing to work overtime now, and all she needs is the excuse "the customer is rushing me".
Not me though. Not my problem.


----------



## LameFox (Dec 13, 2021)

_Eventually._


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 13, 2021)

Kope said:


> How do I die without committing suicide?


By definition, suicide is "intentional self loss of life". Old age or illness are most viable. Any artificial means of speeding that up would be "intentional" though and therefore suicide.

Accidental death vs suicide ultimately hinges on the victim's intent. Although the realest victims in that scenario are the loved ones who are left wondering if one more "i love you" wouldve saved you.

Here's a thing though.
1-800-273-8255


----------



## Xire (Dec 13, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> By definition, suicide is "intentional self loss of life". Old age or illness are most viable. Any artificial means of speeding that up would be "intentional" though and therefore suicide.
> 
> Accidental death vs suicide ultimately hinges on the victim's intent. Although the realest victims in that scenario are the loved ones who are left wonderful if one more "i love you" wouldve saved you.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I was about to pretty much give a similar answer here, but floofer summarizes it well. If one wishes to die and does anything to help aid that matter, it’s suicide. Therefore death must come unexpectedly to the individual where they didn’t intend to die or where they don’t want to die.

Though I must say, a very morbid thought my friend. I hope it does not reflect your true intentions. 

I would be very concerned if that were the case.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 13, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> By definition, suicide is "intentional self loss of life". Old age or illness are most viable. Any artificial means of speeding that up would be "intentional" though and therefore suicide.
> 
> Accidental death vs suicide ultimately hinges on the victim's intent. Although the realest victims in that scenario are the loved ones who are left wondering if one more "i love you" wouldve saved you.
> 
> ...


When you realize their are stigmas and stereotypes associated with being a furry but we are fast on the trigger for suicide prevention and getting to the hotline.


----------



## Kope (Dec 13, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> By definition, suicide is "intentional self loss of life". Old age or illness are most viable. Any artificial means of speeding that up would be "intentional" though and therefore suicide.
> 
> Accidental death vs suicide ultimately hinges on the victim's intent. Although the realest victims in that scenario are the loved ones who are left wondering if one more "i love you" wouldve saved you.
> 
> ...


Pff a number won’t help me expire faster unintentionally


----------



## Parabellum3 (Dec 13, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Here's a thing though.
> 1-800-273-8255


Personally, I would not put my trust into these "hotlines." 

Because first, you are talking to someone who get's paid to do this and may or may not actually care about your wellbeing. 

Second. They will likely send an army of cops after you which will probably make things a lot worse.

And third, they are strangers who don't even know you. It's a lot better to talk about these kinds of things with someone familiar at least. Even better, someone who does love and/or care about you. Friends and partners is what really helps improve ones wellbeing without a doubt, that is something that you should seek.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 13, 2021)

Kope said:


> Pff a number won’t help me expire faster unintentionally.


Talk to people from Florida, Texas, and Australia.  That order.  

The Aussie will still give you the suicide hotline number.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Dec 13, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Talk to people from Florida


The advice from Florida Man is ought to be the wisest of all.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 13, 2021)

been realizing more and more this past year that whenever people express their problems to me, or i see them express them to others, no matter how impactful, regardless of how much i really know said person, i just feel disdain and jealousy under the surface of being very thoughtful and considerate about it on the outside. feels like my compassion i once had is being stripped away and being replaced with bitter, toxic "my life is worse" feelings. makes me feel like a shitty person. like i don't deserve to be someone's listener.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 13, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Personally, I would not put my trust into these "hotlines."
> 
> Because first, you are talking to someone who get's paid to do this and may or may not actually care about your wellbeing.
> 
> ...


I was supposed to be paid?!  Because, I put in some hours and donuts and coffee is kind of lacking as pay goes.  Seriously, usually it's a Keurig in another room so we don't coffee stain books.

First, wow.  Disinformation.

As an operator, the initial answer is automated.  This is to grab information quickly.  First and most importantly, we need your language.  Hard to calm you down or help if we cannot communicate.  Second, your general location.  This is so we can get you to someone trained in YOUR community. 

Did I mention we're trained?!  Ok, so no degree is psychology but seriously tests, certs, you name it.  I and those in it like me want to help.  So say what you like, but yeah, most have horror stories and don't want that to happen to someone else.  There is no script for a call at all.  It's confidential and an open conversation.  We want you to feel ok, safe, and have a plan for self help and self identifying after you hang up.  Without law enforcememt.

Cops are called after medical, fire department, chaplains... ok, pretty much last of any social service.
 Day 1: cops are not trained for mental health problems.  AT ALL.  Then a bunch of PowerPoint about every time they have screwed up a suicide.  Or aided.  Or stopped, then caused.  Or stopped the suicide then murdered the suicidal individual.
 Police are called if no other resource is available and we feel you are an imminent danger to yourself or others.  Two reasons: they aren't trained for this and suicide by cop is a thing.

People you don't know, believe it or not, can be comfortable to talk to precisely because you don't know them.  There's less judgment and stigma and we stay on the line as long as you want.

I realize this won't change anyone's opinion, but it hurts when someone says disinformation.

Edit: there are good cops.  But trained ones?  Unicorns...


----------



## Parabellum3 (Dec 13, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I was supposed to be paid?!  Because, I put in some hours and donuts and coffee is kind of lacking as pay goes.  Seriously, usually it's a Keurig in another room so we don't coffee stain books.
> 
> First, wow.  Disinformation.
> 
> ...


I am not trying to layout how EXACTLY the procedures work since I of course have little knowledge what they are. I am simply laying out some general points and questioning why go straight to the hotline first when you have better alternatives?

Like in terms of getting paid and all, do I really want to get advice from someone who's paid to do this? Or somebody who genuinely cares and sees me as their friend/lover. I'd take the latter personally.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 13, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> we stay on the line as long as you want.


i feel like this varies, as just about every time i've used similar hotlines they tell you they have to peace out after about 20-30 minutes, seemingly with no real concern for if you still need them (i've actually been abruptly hung-up on before on more than one occasion), and i would say that my experiences with them rarely brought me down from a panic attack, to the point where i've stopped using it for that purpose, and probably wouldn't dare use it in a life-threatening situation.

i would disagree with not putting ANY trust into them, as everyone's experience may be different, but it's definitely wise to have backup plans as it's not a fool-proof solution for everybody.

i obviously can't speak for everyone but i can't be the only one to feel that being met with a hotline number in response to voicing suicidal feelings is a disheartening feeling. especially if you already have had bad experiences with it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 14, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Like in terms of getting paid and all, do I really want to get advice from someone who's paid to do this? Or somebody who genuinely cares and sees me as their friend/lover. I'd take the latter personally.


1. Minerva _just_ shared  that  she is a hotline operator and _isn’t_ paid. Replying as though she and her fellows are is rude.

2. Therapists _are_  paid to listen and give advice. Even if you don’t personally believe in therapy, you… probably shouldn’t ignore that plenty of people evidently _do_ find it useful. Because therapists are in demand. Which they should be, because they’re actually _trained_ to give advice.

3. You shouldn’t expect your friends or partner to shoulder more than so much. By all means, reach out if you need to, but they’re _not_ your therapist and treating them as though they are is putting an undue burden on them. There’s a reason actively working therapists themselves go see a therapist regularly - shouldering other people’s problems takes a toll on a person.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 14, 2021)

I am completely fed up with these "progressive" western companies treating us like we're not even garbage. I've literally worked on only 4 cases, and today I was "asked" if I want to do "critical cases", which are basically huge corporations that use our products and something has fucked up so badly with it that nothing works and they are losing thousands and thousands each hour.

Fuck off, no one has helped me with the normal cases, and I'm only here since a week. No, I can't do critical cases, I can hardly even do my job yet. No one was born learned and skilled. These support centers do this to people they want to fire, and I'd rather be let go than forced to fuck up a massive corporation's businesses and go to jail for not knowing what to do.

This sucks. I need a new job.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 14, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I am completely fed up with these "progressive" western companies treating us like we're not even garbage. I've literally worked on only 4 cases, and today I was "asked" if I want to do "critical cases", which are basically huge corporations that use our products and something has fucked up so badly with it that nothing works and they are losing thousands and thousands each hour.
> 
> Fuck off, no one has helped me with the normal cases, and I'm only here since a week. No, I can't do critical cases, I can hardly even do my job yet. No one was born learned and skilled. These support centers do this to people they want to fire, and I'd rather be let go tham forced to fuck up a massive corporation's businesses and go to jail for not knowing what to do.
> 
> This sucks. I need a new job.


Nothing changed, these sorts have tremendous disdain for ordinary people


----------



## Kope (Dec 14, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Nothing changed, these sorts have tremendous disdain for ordinary people


Wish we could rise up as a group peacefully somehow and bring power back to the people.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 14, 2021)

Kope said:


> Wish we could rise up as a group peacefully somehow and bring power back to the people.


Oh but we can, too bad most people are too scared and easily led back to the barn


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 14, 2021)

I feel guilty now....
didn't knew as always. he didn't told me ever he doesn't likes to erp anymore

I'm upset and feel guilty for trying to casually play with him


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 14, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I am completely fed up with these "progressive" western companies treating us like we're not even garbage. I've literally worked on only 4 cases, and today I was "asked" if I want to do "critical cases", which are basically huge corporations that use our products and something has fucked up so badly with it that nothing works and they are losing thousands and thousands each hour.
> 
> Fuck off, no one has helped me with the normal cases, and I'm only here since a week. No, I can't do critical cases, I can hardly even do my job yet. No one was born learned and skilled. These support centers do this to people they want to fire, and I'd rather be let go tham forced to fuck up a massive corporation's businesses and go to jail for not knowing what to do.
> 
> This sucks. I need a new job.


Often, the most egregious of abusive workplaces will hide behind a facade of 'progressivism'. Chipotle was by far the worst job I've ever had, but at least they asked me my pronouns before paying me way less than my coworkers.


Fcomega121 said:


> I feel guilty now....
> didn't knew as always. he didn't told me ever he doesn't likes to erp anymore
> 
> I'm upset and feel guilty for trying to casually play with him


Don't be too hard on yourself unless you continue to violate his boundaries. A good person can make a mistake and overstep boundaries, but a bad person won't gaf and will keep going. The fact you feel bad about it, stopped and want to be better is heartening.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I was supposed to be paid?!  Because, I put in some hours and donuts and coffee is kind of lacking as pay goes.  Seriously, usually it's a Keurig in another room so we don't coffee stain books.
> 
> First, wow.  Disinformation.
> 
> ...



Massive respect to you for providing this service.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 14, 2021)

Oh, yes, @Minerva_Minx, what Fallow said. People don't appreciate volunteers enough in general, and that's a hard job you do.


Related-ish vent:
Can't seem to convice health care system to evaluate me for some form of fatigue syndrome, or to refer me for a sleep study despite how arse my sleep is (sleeping "better" with the meds I've got simply means I wake up every four hours instead of every two, basically; it's more complex than that but point being it doesn't fix the problem, just alleviates it a bit), or to look into the drastic cognitive decline I've gone through in the last IDK year and a half or something. And I know that my difficulty with getting problems looked at in general is absolutely at least in part due to me being utterly worthless at self-advocacy... and when pandemic's shut down any chance of bringing boyfriend to appointments to help fill in gaps and push when I don't know how, that only adds to the problem.


----------



## Kope (Dec 14, 2021)

I wish I had found this thread before being banned from my telegram group for being too sad


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 14, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself unless you continue to violate his boundaries. A good person can make a mistake and overstep boundaries, but a bad person won't gaf and will keep going. The fact you feel bad about it, stopped and want to be better is heartening.


Thank you, it's just that he never tells me anything on time, my bf always tells everything late and I often feel misplaced/slapped

I'll try to be better this time, thank you *hugs you*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 14, 2021)

In nature, bizarrely colored appendages may mean "stay away, I'm toxic"


----------



## Parabellum3 (Dec 14, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oh, yes, @Minerva_Minx, what Fallow said. People don't appreciate volunteers enough in general, and that's a hard job you do.


I simply cannot imagine doing this job for free. Question I have is, do they work for a non-profit organization or the National Suicide Prevention Hotline, in which the employees do get paid. If it's the latter, then my argument still stands.

Btw I didn't even know that there was apparently an operator here so sorry about that. I'm no psychic.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 14, 2021)

I volunteer.  neither want nor care for praise or recognition.  My father-in-law commited suicide this past New Years - unemployed, struggled with depression.  Mom was 2015 - blamed me for being quiet to family.  Several friends and co-workers over the years for reasons of divorce, lonely, alcoholism,  finances, etc.  So I don't mind talking with others on it.  It's painful, but it's connecting.  So, yeah, I seriously hate suicide and will do anything in My power to prevent it if I can.  So, yeah, I take it personally (probably more than should) when it's trashed, because good or bad, it's something.  something I can do.  I also know you can't prevent every one.  it's painful and heartbreaking.  

Lifeline is professionally run (paid because they are professionals and provide services free of charge, also lights, telephones, facilities) with call centers having volunteers.  You are trained and rehearsed before you are let near a phone.  Volunteers can be a mixed bag.  my sincerest apologies if they were less than satisfactory.  You can register feedback/complaints/suggestions on their website.  

If you don't like 988 or suicide prevention hotline, then please, please, p.ease at least use this or a similar list.

https://www.pleaselive.org/hotlines/


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 14, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I volunteer.  neither want nor care for praise or recognition.  My father-in-law commited suicide this past New Years - unemployed, struggled with depression.  Mom was 2015 - blamed me for being quiet to family.  Several friends and co-workers over the years for reasons of divorce, lonely, alcoholism,  finances, etc.  So I don't mind talking with others on it.  It's painful, but it's connecting.  So, yeah, I seriously hate suicide and will do anything in My power to prevent it if I can.  So, yeah, I take it personally (probably more than should) when it's trashed, because good or bad, it's something.  something I can do.  I also know you can't prevent every one.  it's painful and heartbreaking.
> 
> Lifeline is professionally run (paid because they are professionals and provide services free of charge, also lights, telephones, facilities) with call centers having volunteers.  You are trained and rehearsed before you are let near a phone.  Volunteers can be a mixed bag.  my sincerest apologies if they were less than satisfactory.  You can register feedback/complaints/suggestions on their website.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about your parents and friends, but it's worth noting you could be devoting your time to other things, yet still choose help people. That does deserve recognition and respect.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2021)

I miss my old private friend servers where I can awkwardly interject at any point in time, and people wouldn't care because we all joked around and had a good time. Now, if I go into a group, most of the time, my messages are overlooked/ignored, or I'm on the verge of being banned for the most minor things shortly after joining, like everyone has their own weirdly strict ToS that doesn't really line up with their own behavior, plus, everyone knows each other with their own lingo and all that, and it's like, "wtf am I supposed to do here?", so it's just like going to a party I was never invited to in the first place. I wish I can go back in time and not have assisted with or at least tried to prevent fucking up my chemistry with people I used to talk to on a daily basis, because I fucking hate being invited to new servers I'm not welcome to, or where everyone has a chip on their shoulder, and I'm walking on thin ice with literally everything I say, and because I don't know the history of the group, anything I post is "irrelevant to the conversation", "prepare to get kicked/banned", and all that shit, then I have to save face when I had no ill-intent. What I've said in the past holds true to this day. Unless you know people and had good chemistry with them for a long time, you kind of had to be there at the very beginning when the server, and fundamentally, the group was being made, instead of just joining a random server with a bunch of strangers who have no interest in getting to know you just because it's a shared interest or some bullshit, being large and willingly handing out join links to random "irrelevant" individuals. And what's really unsettling and makes me not want to be in them even more because of bad memories being brought back, is stumbling upon individuals I either previously met from somewhere else, and/or had issues with in the past, whether or not they know it's me again, and of course everything is fucking fine, because they haven't spoke with me in forever, but now I'm still heavily dejected, because it usually means my time in this place isn't going to last long, yet again.

Fuck this, why does this keep happening? I miss having just a tiny circle of people I can converse with.

Sometimes, just seeing people that caused me grief in the past, or, even new faces acting like them can sometimes bring back these memories, feelings and emotions that cause me to have a several day meltdown, feeling the intensity of these familiar negative emotions in a weird reoccurring way, as if it's really happening all over again, and then it's like superstition takes over, as if it's all intentional or something, like these individuals are an embodiment of a person or set of people in the past that severely hurt and belittled me; I lose it, and get pulled into an absolute horrible state of mind, like the ganging up, belittling, manipulation, abuse, shame, and neglect, etc, is somehow happening all over again, even without a connection to the original people.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 15, 2021)

You'll find a circle that you mesh with.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 15, 2021)

Had a runaway dog tonight. Apparently the marshmallow is secretly an olympic high jumper clearing a fence that's almost 6 feet high(or is actually a Vaporeon and turning into water to slip underneath.) Glad we found her. My girlfriend was heartbroken, and rightly so. That dog is very special to her. Gonna get a harness for that Pyrenees tomorrow(because she's proven she can get her collar off) and she's not going out off leash again


----------



## Kope (Dec 15, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Have you looked into Marxism-Leninism at all? Great stuff.


Yeah I watch a twitch streamer named Hasan, and learning about that kind of economic freedom as an American is really alluring lol.


----------



## Kope (Dec 15, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Had a runaway dog tonight. Apparently the marshmallow is secretly an olympic high jumper clearing a fence that's almost 6 feet high(or is actually a Vaporeon and turning into water to slip underneath.) Glad we found her. My girlfriend was heartbroken, and rightly so. That dog is very special to her. Gonna get a harness for that Pyrenees tomorrow(because she's proven she can get her collar off) and she's not going out off leash again


I’m glad you found the naughty girl :0


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 15, 2021)

Yaaay another emergency trip to the vet for the fucking muttcat. I'm around halfway through the limit on my credit card at this point, between his vet bullshittery and meds for both myself and him. >.< Have to keep reminding myself that I do love the stupid booger, because he's certainly not doing himself any favors (health-wise *or* in terms of causing me frustration). Also will need to schedule a regular vet visit for the ragdoll, which I obviously also can ill afford but at least she hasn't been racking up emergency surcharges.

EDIT: At vet, waiting for bloodwork to run, hoping it’s a simple fix but realistically it’s probably not. >.<


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 15, 2021)

Vent:

Joining this fandom was a mistake. I should have never visited that furry in college.

Now I feel empty and like nobody cares.

I really need a friend.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 15, 2021)

Tumblegeddon here.  Walls of tumbleweed everywhere again.  50mph winds.  Waiting on a road to open up.

Worst part is listening to people being Karens to this poor kid with the police tell everyone they can't pass for safety reasons and people trying to do so and causing more issues.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2021)

Kope said:


> Yeah I watch a twitch streamer named Hasan, and learning about that kind of economic freedom as an American is really alluring lol.


The guy that just got banned for racist rhetoric?


----------



## Kope (Dec 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The guy that just got banned for racist rhetoric?


Oh my god cracker is not racist lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2021)

Kope said:


> Oh my god cracker is not racist lol


So that's the guy you watch? do you normally watch racist streamers?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Dec 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So that's the guy you watch? do you normally watch racist streamers?



I love Ritz crackers- the ones with the cheese. Goddamn, are they ever scrumptious.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 15, 2021)

For the last goddamn time, I'm not hypnotistsappho


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 15, 2021)

Sappho said:


> For the last goddamn time, I'm not hypnotistsappho


I'm so sorry sapphy ;w;

people are dumb ;w;


----------



## Balskarr (Dec 15, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> I don't know exactly what Hasan identifies as, but to me he is socialist. I am a traditional Marxist-Leninist.
> 
> You want to embrace full communist truth.
> 
> ...


That'll be a yikes from me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2021)

I didn't log in expecting to embrace full communist truth today lol.



quoting_mungo said:


> Yaaay another emergency trip to the vet for the fucking muttcat. I'm around halfway through the limit on my credit card at this point, between his vet bullshittery and meds for both myself and him. >.< Have to keep reminding myself that I do love the stupid booger, because he's certainly not doing himself any favors (health-wise *or* in terms of causing me frustration). Also will need to schedule a regular vet visit for the ragdoll, which I obviously also can ill afford but at least she hasn't been racking up emergency surcharges.
> 
> EDIT: At vet, waiting for bloodwork to run, hoping it’s a simple fix but realistically it’s probably not. >.<




Wishing your cat well.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 15, 2021)

Kope said:


> I’m glad you found the naughty girl :0


Yeah, but it seems the problem still isn't totally solved. I got a harness no problem, but when I tried to let her out with a long leash attached, I look away for 10 minutes, look back to see her chewing it, and pull it from her mouth to see she's chewed halfway through it! Gonna have to get one of those long steel cables with the rubber/plastic coating. I know she wants to run free and explore, but that has a lot of risks, especially since we're close to alligator territory!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Wishing your cat well.


Fingers crossed. The rapid (relatively speaking…) test came back positive for pancreatitis. Have to drop by the vet tomorrow AM to pick up pain meds for him and see what the vet’s research into pancreatic diet for cats turned up. 

He’s eaten a little, but not as much as he needs to. Every bit counts, though!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2021)

IM BACK!!! 





Oh wow. So _THAT'S _what got everyone banned!​


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2021)

Balskarr said:


> That'll be a yikes from me.


Very disgusting, and very against the rules too


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2021)

Kope said:


> Oh my god cracker is not racist lol


Cracker Barrel is a great restaurant.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2021)

*Pros:*

The more time I spent outside of Labrador, the better I began to feel. I knew NB had clean drinking water, but I didn't think the rest of Canada would be so terrible. There? 800+PPM. Where I am now?* 34. *I can shower and not have the salt water immediately dry my skin. Or just drink water straight from the tap! My swelling feels almost non existent after just a few weeks!
My sink is sexy. The spout is tall and has a hose attachment. I can actually fit a whole jug under the tap and fill it up!
I have a dishwasher that is sexy and cleans everything on the first try.
My shower has like... a 'rainfall' attachment. Something I've never experienced before and I find it pleasant~
I can have all of my intimate objects lying out in the open without fear of family members finding it
I covered the windows with my baby bro's drawings so now I can wiggle, sing and get loopy in private. Still a bit shy in front of the ghosts though.
Not being woken up by anything other than the occasional alarm is nice
Being stuck in a house with no internet made it so the fam had to spend time together, which is what I wanted before we even left. 
I have my own personal space and while I don't own much it leaves me lots of room to start filling things up~! 
*Cons:*

ISP cancelled on me mid travel so I ordered some resin stuff to do and kill time. The downside was that not everything went according to plan and I had no way of googling what went wrong. Then, even if the project was a success, I'd have to wait 3-4 days for it to cure. Basically, it was fun for 5 minutes. For some reason the resin is sticking to the molds. I've lost 2 and a third is on its way out. Completely ripped. Unsalvageable. I tried adding more hardener just to see if it would help and nothing is solid and still bends after an entire week.
The previous owners hid the damage they did to the walls on their way out. They put up decorative mirrors over SOME of the cracks/dents they put into the walls. I don't wanna know what they were doing to put a small hole in the bathroom door. It didn't look like this on the last tour we had but at this point there isn't anything we can do. Not like we're just gonna pack me up and move me back. I'm sure it'll be an easy fix. I've seen that mud stuff. I just don't know if I'd trust myself to do the job.
My heaters won't go on unless my lights are on. Wtf.
Basement is unfinished and makes me feel icky. Definitely has the musty basement smell. Ceiling is low and brushes against the top of my head. But it would be a cool chill room if made right.
Every time I slice cheese or drop food, I look back to see if the dog noticed. I keep forgetting he's not here, so I have to clean any messes I make like a responsible adult... 
Baby bro was sad to see me go and I do miss the company in general. It's not like before where I was just a 30 minute drive away.
ISP cancelled on me a second time due to bad weather, but I was frustrated because the technician said he'd be back later that evening/first thing in the morning if the weather permitted, and that they'd give a call with a new time.  No one called, so I did it first thing in the morning when they opened again and learned it would be another 3 days. 
I already had someone randomly knock on my door to ask if Derek (or something with a D) lived here. Either the gentleman was determined to knock on every door to find his friend, or he was looking for a dealer.
Not sure if the toilet upstairs is on a weird angle or if the floor is terribly slanted. I know an older lady lived here at some point though so I'm hoping it's just the toilet. 
The lens the dude used to take pics of the property was fucky and I think it was intentional. Everything looked more spacious than it actually is. I'm not complaining because it's just me here, but I can very well confirm that it was misleading. 
The garage isn't as nice as I'd hoped. I wasn't expecting anything elaborate but it doesn't seem like it even has power. The ground and driveway is gravel. Maybe all the lights just burnt out? I can finally make use of those lightbulbs I bought in bulk 3 years ago!!! Cause all of the interior bulbs are weird. The old lady had some weird crystaly chandeliers that all take tiny bulbs. )8< 
My sleep has been miserable, but the worst was the first night I left my intimate objects out. I had a nightmare my family called me up and was like 'yea, we turned around and we're already here! Just wanted to let you know it wasn't some stranger before letting myself in!". I was so shook with adrenaline I could feel myself tossing in my sleep as Dream Me scrambled to shove everything into my closet. 
Garbage laws. Literally. 3 different bags you have to buy, each with their own specific list of things that can go in it. Garbage only gets collected once every two weeks. At least I'm living on my own this time. I don't have to worry about my landlord 'forgetting' to add me to the list. 
The yard is super uneven. There's a slope leading towards the apartment parking lot directly beside me with a shitty fence that makes me worry because it looks like it's been run into a few times (won't stand upright). My family insists it's the unkempt clumps of grass that's making the terrain bumpy, but I don't believe that for a second. Because the snow managed to melt here and its STILL bumpy. Like wobbly bumpy. Every step is a hazard almost. Can't see that going well when I have to mow the lawn one day. DX
Depression kicked in hard on the last week of isolation/waiting for internet. All I could do was lay there waiting. I couldn't sleep. I'd get maybe 4 hours of actual sleep. No matter how I tried to fill my time, what felt like 5 hours was only 20 minutes in reality. 
Period kicked in and it's been terrible. I'll spare the details because I think it'd be considered too graphic even though it's unrelated to the process itself but.... Something happened that just sorta made the whole box of salt pour into the massive, metaphorical wound I was already carrying so I've been moping in bed for the past 4 days just waiting for the wait to be over. 
This list is long enough so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Garbage laws. Literally. 3 different bags you have to buy, each with their own specific list of things that can go in it. Garbage only gets collected once every two weeks. At least I'm living on my own this time. I don't have to worry about my landlord 'forgetting' to add me to the list.


I never understood making people _buy_ specific bags for their garbage. Like, if it's the general household trash that's just going to the incinerator, I'll reuse an old grocery bag. The only specific(ish) bags we're expected to use is the paper bags for the compostables, and those are "free" (read: included with the garbage service) and I just pinch a bag in the lid of the bin on a pickup day to have them leave me a new bundle of them.

Long pickup intervals 100% suck. I've got two bins with 2 and 4 week intervals here. Paper packaging/cardboard and plastic packaging are in the 4-week bin. Especially the paper packaging we could really use a 2-week interval for, because we always manage to fill it up, even with me dragging my heels on some of the things I should be breaking down for recycling and housemate going to the recycling/refuse center maybe every other month with an extra load. Don't get me wrong, it's nice to be able to recycle at home rather than take a walk to the nearest recycling station thing, but the way they've divided the bins _really_ doesn't match our usage. Are we really that anomalous?

Hopefully life in this house is kind to you going forward!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I never understood making people _buy_ specific bags for their garbage. Like, if it's the general household trash that's just going to the incinerator, I'll reuse an old grocery bag. The only specific(ish) bags we're expected to use is the paper bags for the compostables, and those are "free" (read: included with the garbage service) and I just pinch a bag in the lid of the bin on a pickup day to have them leave me a new bundle of them.
> 
> Long pickup intervals 100% suck. I've got two bins with 2 and 4 week intervals here. Paper packaging/cardboard and plastic packaging are in the 4-week bin. Especially the paper packaging we could really use a 2-week interval for, because we always manage to fill it up, even with me dragging my heels on some of the things I should be breaking down for recycling and housemate going to the recycling/refuse center maybe every other month with an extra load. Don't get me wrong, it's nice to be able to recycle at home rather than take a walk to the nearest recycling station thing, but the way they've divided the bins _really_ doesn't match our usage. Are we really that anomalous?
> 
> Hopefully life in this house is kind to you going forward!



Oh my god... 2 week intervals??? 
Living on my own I'm sure it could work. Things are rough at the moment because I just moved in. Breaking down boxes and all that jazz. But damn. If I had roommates again on a 2 week interval, we'd be paying extra for those tags. Doesn't matter how little you make, they will find a way. Clearly its your fur babies making all the mess! XD

And thank you! I hope there's nothing major I need to worry about for at least a few years~


----------



## LameFox (Dec 15, 2021)

Recycling is fortnightly here. We tend to compost rather than recycle a lot of papery stuff, just because we have the outdoor space for it and it saves space. I figure environmentally it's probably sound, the plants growing here don't seem to mind if the compost was a bit inky.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh my god... 2 week intervals???
> Living on my own I'm sure it could work. Things are rough at the moment because I just moved in. Breaking down boxes and all that jazz. But damn. If I had roommates again on a 2 week interval, we'd be paying extra for those tags. Doesn't matter how little you make, they will find a way. Clearly its your fur babies making all the mess! XD


I mean, when I deep clean the litterboxes and take out a big batch of used litter (I'm lazy; I have an indoor tub thing that I put bags of used litter in so I don't have to run in and out while doing litterboxes, then take that out as needed) I can easily fill up a good fraction of our "general garbage" section. Surprisingly hard to find a photo that has a reasonable size reference with a quick Google search, but this is basically what my garbage bins look like (the stickers on the compartments don't quite look the same but the bins and dividers themselves are probably the same in most of the country because economy of scale). They also come with a little additional little thing you can stick on the 4-week bin as needed for light bulbs and batteries; most of the time ours stays indoors because it's not like those fill up super quick.




I'm happy blaming it on the cats.  Honestly we're pretty good about not producing excess waste, for the most part, so we make do, but damn, I'm cross they shifted plastic and cardboard to the longer interval because each of those is easily as much or more as general garbage from myself and boyfriend; housemate might make proportionally more general garbage in her stuff, I'm not her bin's keeper so Iunno.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I mean, when I deep clean the litterboxes and take out a big batch of used litter (I'm lazy; I have an indoor tub thing that I put bags of used litter in so I don't have to run in and out while doing litterboxes, then take that out as needed) I can easily fill up a good fraction of our "general garbage" section. Surprisingly hard to find a photo that has a reasonable size reference with a quick Google search, but this is basically what my garbage bins look like (the stickers on the compartments don't quite look the same but the bins and dividers themselves are probably the same in most of the country because economy of scale). They also come with a little additional little thing you can stick on the 4-week bin as needed for light bulbs and batteries; most of the time ours stays indoors because it's not like those fill up super quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap! 
And yea, it's almost always the carboard for me. Bags. It's on everything, so what can ya do? 
Can't imagine how families can do it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 15, 2021)

Throwaway said:


> Vent:
> 
> Joining this fandom was a mistake. I should have never visited that furry in college.
> 
> ...


*hugs ya super tightly*

Its hard, and while its easy to make decisions with forethought, use what you've learned to judge decisions in the future. You gots this UwU


----------



## Bel (Dec 15, 2021)

Sappho_Cortez said:


> For the last goddamn time, I'm not hypnotistsappho



I never thought you were, but your name definitely made me think about them ><


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 15, 2021)

Sappho_Cortez said:


> For the last goddamn time, I'm not hypnotistsappho


If somebody were giving you a hard time, send em to me >:3


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Very disgusting, and very against the rules too



Hush with that swamp babble.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Pros:*
> 
> The more time I spent outside of Labrador, the better I began to feel. I knew NB had clean drinking water, but I didn't think the rest of Canada would be so terrible. There? 800+PPM. Where I am now?* 34. *I can shower and not have the salt water immediately dry my skin. Or just drink water straight from the tap! My swelling feels almost non existent after just a few weeks!
> My sink is sexy. The spout is tall and has a hose attachment. I can actually fit a whole jug under the tap and fill it up!
> ...


Comgrats on finally breaking in your own place.  I'm gonna vent there was no housewarming!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 16, 2021)

Well, a mini-vent of sorts on the ongoing saga of my CPAP machine. Got an interesting call today from Apria Healthcare, my DME provider. The recording says they will be around Tuesday to check my machine. Check?? Why?? Call Apria back, it seems they think Medicare won't pay for the rental or some such BS like that and they want it back. I called Medicare, they're like 'No, you just have to have Apria bill for the balance of months on the machine rental. We cover all machines except the travel mini-machines." I suspect Apria wants the machine back so they can give me a CHEAP machine instead. Medicare only pays 80% of customary charges and my supplemental insurance should pay the rest. Well, tomorrow, I have many calls to make. Besides, it's now a USED machine with over seven hundred hours on it. Can't legally sell that again in Indiana as new.



TyraWadman said:


> *Pros:*
> 
> The more time I spent outside of Labrador, the better I began to feel. I knew NB had clean drinking water, but I didn't think the rest of Canada would be so terrible. There? 800+PPM. Where I am now?* 34. *I can shower and not have the salt water immediately dry my skin. Or just drink water straight from the tap! My swelling feels almost non existent after just a few weeks!
> My sink is sexy. The spout is tall and has a hose attachment. I can actually fit a whole jug under the tap and fill it up!
> ...


So, having gone to Real Estate training (still have my license, btw), we are taught to use a fisheye lens to make the rooms look far bigger than they really are. If you have something that might be hard to sell, smudge the lens heavily with your nose oils (!) to blur the bad out. If you're buying the place, have the seller come back and fix his eff-ups he made while moving. I had to make a seller return five very expensive chandeliers, two pellet stoves and all the knobs for the doors. I still held their money in escrow so I told them I would deduct if I had to replace these out of my pocket. I mean, how do you sell a house, then take the only lighting in the rooms?

Anyway, enjoy your new digs! May the Intarwebs gods smile upon you and provide you ripper Gigabit Intarwebs connections.


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 16, 2021)

I can't connect/bond with anyone. I'm emotionally distant with my peers. The only connection I feel is with my mom, cats, and fictional characters. That's it, and it sucks. How can have friends when I feel zero attachment?


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 16, 2021)

I’ve been looking for remote non-profit jobs since July.

why is this so hard?

I just got another rejection after an interview today.

On the bright side, I found someplace hiring tons of remote workers. Let’s hope they bother to look at my materials.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

LameFox said:


> Recycling is fortnightly here. We tend to compost rather than recycle a lot of papery stuff, just because we have the outdoor space for it and it saves space. I figure environmentally it's probably sound, the plants growing here don't seem to mind if the compost was a bit inky.


not sure how that affects the moth, earthworm and entognatha populations, but okay.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 16, 2021)

5:55 am, still awake ;w;

But at least laughed like I haven't in months watching a video haha


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 16, 2021)

My brother is high on meth.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> 5:55 am, still awake ;w;
> 
> But at least laughed like I haven't in months watching a video haha


... i missed wakeing up at that point by 5-10min


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 16, 2021)

Vet called and woke me up at 10:40 (shut up my sleep is fucked up I know), telling me ultrasound specialist could come in today (yesterday they thought they’d have to refer me to another vet because the specialist had no openings this week). So we semi-urgently got ourselves packed up and into the car to drop muttcat off before noon.

The good:
It’s acute pancreatitis, not chronic or whatever. His kidneys also haven’t gotten worse since his last ultrasound in late spring/early summer.

I also was sent home with opioids for the little bugger, so he should be more comfortable now. Hopefully he’ll get back to eating properly once he has that on board. 

While waiting, boyfriend and I got to take other cat to the forest for a walk.

The bad:
My dumb cat still has pancreatitis, and is probably in pain. Not what I want for him, obviously.

I had a bout of what I jokingly call “datelexia” - I had written down that I had promised housemate the use of the car for a health appointment, but my dumb brain was utterly convinced it was tomorrow. So I made her have to cancel her appointment considering I was at least 25 minutes away 10 minutes before her appointment. >.<

I’m exhausted and I still need to get more Christmas prep done.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Besides, it's now a USED machine with over seven hundred hours on it. Can't legally sell that again in Indiana as new.


I’m really sorry you need to deal with this mess, but this bit made the phrase “interstate CPAP machine trafficking” pop into my head and it makes me giggle.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm here to vent about the fact that all I could possibly vent as of now are potentially causing political nightmares!

Yup, done!


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

Lol, this site is full of little privileged babies. The fragility.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Hush with that swamp babble.


Problem?


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Problem?



Yes, I am aware you probably reported my post like the snowflake you are, but that is okay, furries are very fragile and emotionally stunted, so it was to be expected.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Yes, I am aware you probably reported my post like the snowflake you are, but that is okay, furries are very fragile and emotionally stunted, so it was to be expected.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>



Must be nice being white and privileged, and not ever having to worry about politics, or the effects legislation has had, and continues to have, on various demographics. You could have just said "I'm a big brained centrist/libertarian" and saved everyone time, including yourself.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Must be nice being white and privileged, and not ever having to worry about politics, or the effects legislation has had, and continues to have, on various demographics. You could have just said "I'm a big brained centrist/libertarian" and saved everyone time, including yourself.


Holy shit, the saltiness is laced with something highly toxic!
Suit up everyone!


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Holy shit, the saltiness is laced with something highly toxic!
> Suit up everyone!



So, two people are engaged in conversation. One is attempting to well, use their words, and the other is a child, so he responds the only way he knows how, with meme templates.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2021)

Perhaps it is best to drop this instead of letting the anger stew. Level heads prevail and they dont get banned.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Perhaps it is best to drop this instead of letting the anger stew. Level heads prevail and they dont get banned.



Yeah, you are probably correct. Not really worth the hassle.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Yeah, you are probably correct. Not really worth the hassle.


To be honest, in a non aggressive or judgmental way. You are both kinda provoking the other. Which just makes things worse, sometimes its easier just to step back and breathe.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> To be honest, in a non aggressive or judgmental way. You are both kinda provoking the other. Which just makes things worse, sometimes its easier just to step back and breathe.



Huh. No wonder everybody here loves you. You always this nice to people?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> So, two people are engaged in conversation. One is attempting to well, use their words, and the other is a child, so he responds the only way he knows how, with meme templates.


What did the dosimeter say about the toxic identitarian screeching? eh, just 3.6 Roentgen, not great not terrible


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 16, 2021)

The sequel to the covid debate that nobody asked for. Merry Christmas!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Huh. No wonder everybody here loves you. You always this nice to people?


I try UwU



Frank Gulotta said:


> What did the dosimeter say about the toxic identitarian screeching? eh, just 3.6 Roentgen, not great not terrible


Frank, can we please drop this? its sorta obvious at this point nobody is gaining any new valuable insight to the subject matter. more just making people upset. possibly including you, continuing doesnt help.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Frank, can we please drop this? its sorta obvious at this point nobody is gaining any new valuable insight to the subject matter. more just making people upset. possibly including you, continuing doesnt help.


I'm not trying, I think it's completely pointless to argue with someone who's obsessed with people's skin color (I think we have a word for people like that), but on the other hand it's kinda fun!
But thanks!


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

"Obsessed" lmao, twisting words already, eh Frank..


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'm not trying, I think it's completely pointless to argue with someone who's obsessed with people's skin color (I think we have a word for people like that), but on the other hand it's kinda fun!
> But thanks!


Well my more asking for this is that it does feel like you are trying. If you dont mean it to seem this way perhaps try a different course of action. The word choices you have picked are very passively aggressive.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well my more asking for this is that it does feel like you are trying. If you dont mean it to seem this way perhaps try a different course of action. The word choices you have picked are very passively aggressive.



I think I hit a soft spot, whoops.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> I think I hit a soft spot, whoops.


Please Eremurus, its obvious he's not happy with something, responding like this servers nothing but to cause more strife and conflict.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well my more asking for this is that it does feel like you are trying. If you dont mean it to seem this way perhaps try a different course of action. The word choices you have picked are very passively aggressive.


But I barely said anything and this person exploded, I'm basically just warming my paws over the dumpster fire, it's that festive time of year again!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> But I barely said anything and this person exploded, I'm basically just warming my paws over the dumpster fire, it's that festive time of year again!


Please?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Please?


Sure!


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Please?



I like how they pretend they weren't responding frame 1, saying things like "disgusting" and "shouldn't be allowed." Very dishonest!

Anyway Santo, thanks for helping alleviate the tension in here. Have a good day, mate, and take care.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 16, 2021)

The forums have a private message function if you'd like to argue with one another.


----------



## Balskarr (Dec 16, 2021)

Message of the day:

Never go full Frank.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Pros:*
> 
> The more time I spent outside of Labrador, the better I began to feel. I knew NB had clean drinking water, but I didn't think the rest of Canada would be so terrible. There? 800+PPM. Where I am now?* 34. *I can shower and not have the salt water immediately dry my skin. Or just drink water straight from the tap! My swelling f



When I stayed in Newfoundland for a few weeks there was an advisory not to drink the water because of a bacterial event in the bog/reservoir the water came from. 
In some places the water was literally brown. 

So I super understand this one.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2021)

Balskarr said:


> Message of the day:
> 
> Never go full Frank.


That was barely two percents of my power!


----------



## Rimna (Dec 16, 2021)

Acid reflux baby, feelsfuckingood


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

me seeing arguments going off here and being the only person to truly understand that this was inevitable given the thread title.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 16, 2021)

If you scroll back like 100 pages I believe the comment was made after I reopened the thread at the urgings of many. But yes, sure, all you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> If you scroll back like 100 pages I believe the comment was made after I reopened the thread at the urgings of many. But yes, sure, all you.



100 pages without a serious explosion is pretty good going for a thread really.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 16, 2021)

Can we just have a moment of silence for how amazing ssannttoo is? He's a good boy.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Can we just have a moment of silence for how amazing ssannttoo is? He's a good boy.


I will allow it


----------



## Hiridor (Dec 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I will allow it


SHhhh


----------



## Erix (Dec 16, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Can we just have a moment of silence for how amazing ssannttoo is? He's a good boy.


Santos a good guy

Has his weird moments.... o.o

But a good guy =p


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2021)

That's all I got


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 16, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Acid reflux baby, feelsfuckingood


I'm so sorry, I know how ot feels ;w;


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 16, 2021)

I hate my dog, spend tons of money just to brought him a cute and lovely bed for him to just go and destroy it???

I'm upset

And I'm still very very upset at the horrible and moronic discord mod who deleted an innocent and light-hearted Christmas Cookies picture, I can't withstand that mod anymore, I didn't got enough sleep and I'm volatile,

I just need vacations away from IRL and from the server of the dictator


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 16, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Vet called and woke me up at 10:40 (shut up my sleep is fucked up I know), telling me ultrasound specialist could come in today (yesterday they thought they’d have to refer me to another vet because the specialist had no openings this week). So we semi-urgently got ourselves packed up and into the car to drop muttcat off before noon.
> 
> The good:
> It’s acute pancreatitis, not chronic or whatever. His kidneys also haven’t gotten worse since his last ultrasound in late spring/early summer.
> ...


Not exactly Interstate CPAP machine Trafficking but the bogus machines, empty boxes claiming to contain one and others claiming to "refurbish" recalled machines. One source says they have the replacement intake filter units that have non-friable foam. Yeah. Bet ya didn't see that coming, eh? Eventually, Philips Respironics will be replacing my machine (too old to repair) so that will give me a spare one. A year or two from now.

So, I had a talk with the correct person at Apria today. It would seem the people that were causing the issues were under Covid Quarantine at home after testing positive. They were out of the loop so they weren't aware of paperwork being generated to transfer me over to Medicare properly. I was told, no problems, the machine is mine and if an Apria rep shows up on my porch asking to see it, have them trespassed off my property. Their words, not mine.

And, we had a muttcat (Co Co Boo Boo Kitty, he looked like a Flamepoint siamese crossed with a Bullseye pattern Tabby) that was about seven when he was diagnosed with having kidney disease. He lived to a few weeks short of his twentieth birthday. A total butthead to the end. Hope your muttcat gets better.


Rimna said:


> Acid reflux baby, feelsfuckingood


Acid Reflux or GERD? Either way, no fun at all. I have GERD, BTW and I take Pantoprazole for it. Seems to work okay.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 17, 2021)

I've been stuck offline for so long I forgot christmas is now 8 days away.
Wild. 
I've already technically gotten my gifts for this year (the house) but I still wanna get my mom something nice. I can never think of what, but I did when I was stuck watching commercials in a hotel. One of them irobots. But they're heckin' expensive, and I wanna make sure this is something that will work and not cause extra grief before being tucked away in storage somewhere.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 17, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I hate my dog, spend tons of money just to brought him a cute and lovely bed for him to just go and destroy it???
> 
> I'm upset


I totally get why you’d be frustrated that you spent money on something he doesn’t appreciate the way you do. He’s still a dog, though, and he doesn’t think of it the same way. He didn’t break it with the goal of destroying it, that just was the unfortunate end result of his actions.

I’ve got multiple cat beds my cats refuse to use, and one of my ragdoll’s favorite toys is crumpled-up receipts, not the actual toys the receipts are for.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> And, we had a muttcat (Co Co Boo Boo Kitty, he looked like a Flamepoint siamese crossed with a Bullseye pattern Tabby) that was about seven when he was diagnosed with having kidney disease. He lived to a few weeks short of his twentieth birthday. A total butthead to the end. Hope your muttcat gets better.


Aww, poor dear. Mine are 11 (12 in early January) and 14 (15 at the end of May), and were both diagnosed with kidney disease this year. Which sucks, and didn’t come cheap, but what’s really racked up bills has been muttcat having _other_ medical issues. Bad FORL, massive allergy flare-up, anorexia, and now pancreatitis. Old man getting rickety in his old age.

I suspect ragdoll might have something metabolic going on, or thyroid issues, but we’ll see when I take her in after Christmas.

It does sting that muttcat has like… zero trust for me at this point. Hardly lets me pet him. Can’t really blame him too much, I guess; it’s been over a month  of me shoving medicines into him at this point. But it still sucks. I’m only giving you the drugs so you won’t be in pain, you dongus!



TyraWadman said:


> I've been stuck offline for so long I forgot christmas is now 8 days away.
> Wild.


Nope. Not allowed. I refuse. Too much to be done before Christmas, still, and I need more time.

I reject your reality and substitute my own, damn it!


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 17, 2021)

Chomby said:


> My brother is high on meth.


My brother punched a hole in my door yesterday before getting kicked out again. I had to cover it up. Make the best out of a shitty situation I guess.

The badge on the left covers the hole. I put on the other two so it wouldn't look out of place. Well at least they aren't just in my drawer anymore.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 17, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I totally get why you’d be frustrated that you spent money on something he doesn’t appreciate the way you do. He’s still a dog, though, and he doesn’t think of it the same way. He didn’t break it with the goal of destroying it, that just was the unfortunate end result of his actions.
> 
> I’ve got multiple cat beds my cats refuse to use, and one of my ragdoll’s favorite toys is crumpled-up receipts, not the actual toys the receipts are for.


Yeah, I was volatile tho
And even not being me who buyed it, it's still frustrating 

But I understand whaddya mean, he's an HYPERactive dog and isn't very careful with his actions


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 17, 2021)

It's funny there's still any care on where I didn't expect... 
This has various meanings.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2021)

It's been such a long time since I illustrated anything I think I have now lost the skill. 
Maybe I didn't have it to begin with? :}


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 17, 2021)

I wish psychiatric services weren't so hard to access in the US. What's a man supposed to do when he can't afford help with the job he's working but also can't afford to live on the benefit margin? Mental health so god-awful It's cost me almost everything but no one gives a damn if I don't have the money. At this point I feel like I'd be better off accepting I'll just never get the help I need.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 17, 2021)

Completely unrelated, but boomers setting up websites to check my job references instead of calling or emailing them is completely screwing over my chances at being employed right now and I'm beyond frustrated.

Yes, all of the contact information is correct. Yes, I have been sending them reminders for a week straight. No, none of my references have gotten any of the texts or emails from this site and nobody can tell me why. Yes, I still want the job. Please just contact my references yourself if this is going to halt the hiring process. I could cry at how absolutely absurd and convoluted this entire situation is.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 17, 2021)

I hope my brother can resignify things one day, stops treating my parents like shit, quits attempting suicide and is able to live in peace. He has all the rights to stay away from them, with the current mindset and emotional burden it could generate to everyone involved, but yelling and calling them names and throwing away everything they did for him/with him like it never existed and like they don't care is so unfair

Posting this more like a vent and a "prayer" of sorts, not quite looking for advice. The story is too long. I hate expressing personal things in public like this, but even I am not immune to stress and seeking for ways to cope, I guess


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 17, 2021)

Fuck drugs.
I ran out of Cymbalta four days ago because I never got my refill in the mail.
Day one - I was okay.
Day two - I was in a constant state of anger and anxiety, and really holding back.
Day three - I was dizzy, had tremors, cold sweats, blurred vision, abdominal pains, general confusion, and the fucking zaps. I flipped out at work and left. Then realized I really shouldn’t be driving and
I had to get a ride to the ER an hour away to get a refill.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 18, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Completely unrelated, but boomers setting up websites to check my job references instead of calling or emailing them is completely screwing over my chances at being employed right now and I'm beyond frustrated.
> 
> Yes, all of the contact information is correct. Yes, I have been sending them reminders for a week straight. No, none of my references have gotten any of the texts or emails from this site and nobody can tell me why. Yes, I still want the job. Please just contact my references yourself if this is going to halt the hiring process. I could cry at how absolutely absurd and convoluted this entire situation is.


You know, I'm a Baby Boomer and I was in charge of hiring for the General Contracting company that I owned part of. You give me a phone number for a reference? Fuck, I'm calling it. No fukkin' pissing around with the Intarwebs for this Boomer. I'll bet it was a Millennial or Gen Z that set that $h!t up. Generally, my generation just doesn't trust the 'Web that much. For that matter, you don't see many Baby Boomers working in Web Dev or IT, either. Most of us have already retired or moved on to management.

but I will agree with the statement that it's total Bullshit to use the web for such things. Fukkin' lazy in my eyes. I have a number of family members I'll just call because if I send an email, they won't see it for weeks on end. Yeah, that's fukkin' lame and stupid. I can make several phone calls, probably all the ones I need to confirm your background before that d00d in HR can figure out how to log onto a website. I feel for you, my man.


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Fuck drugs.
> I ran out of Cymbalta four days ago because I never got my refill in the mail.
> Day one - I was okay.
> Day two - I was in a constant state of anger and anxiety, and really holding back.
> ...


Yeah, this is why I don't allow my pharmacy to send my shit in the mail. With fukkin' Post-Asshat-Master LaJoy in charge, making bad decisions plus the fact my house is right on the route walked by drug addicts between the halfway house and the Christian Outreach Center twice a day, I'm not into trusting the post office. If it won't fit in my mailbox, she just drops it on the porch under the mailbox. I lost my Metformin ER in the mail once, what a b!t¢h it was to get scrip replaced, a full pop, no less. The prescription that got lost never showed, BTW. I have to take my Breo Ellipta inhaler every morning or it's a trip to the emergency room by day three or four during asthma season. I also use Tujeo for diabetes. too. Can't send that through the mail, no matter what they say. It has to stay cool, period or you just pitch it out. Ninety days is $94 USD, cant afford to lose that scrip. By day three I would be in the ER, maybe unconscious in hyperglycemic shock. Been there once, never want to be there again. They have to use steroids and antihistamines to pump up your blood pressure while they get your blood glucose level back down. When that happened, I broke out in hives, major hives, all over from the antihistamines. Came real close to passing through the veil when at one point, when they couldn't read any blood pressure. As I understand, it, the Bishop from our church gave me my last rites but hey, I was out so I don't remember it.

And, that is BS to have to go to the ER for a refill. That should never happen.

As an aside, when my blood sugar gets above 200 mg/dL (or 11.1 mmol/L for you Metric types), my family says I turn into Sergeant Asshole, the Drill Instructor. I know I'm crabby when my Glucose level is too high but I guess I need them to video me when I'm that way to prove it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 18, 2021)

Anxiety and depression have become so commonplace, that when people bring up their individual cases, separate struggles, symptoms and shit, it gets put down as if it doesn't matter anymore, like "everyone's going through it dude".
..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

I just woke up a little bit ago out of a somewhat deeper level of sleep, literally jumped out of my bed with my heart beating out of my chest, head spinning and shit, not caring about the fact that I also deal with some orthostatic hypotension, and of course the general weakness from being asleep for hours, so I went from like a lying position to completely upright and sprung out of my bed in what, nanoseconds? It's like someone jump scared me, or I was gonna be sick or some shit, so my head just starts spinning, probably because I just went from sleep to nearly fully awake instantly, and now I feel half brain dead, like I cannot think straight, or remember anything correctly. What's terrifying was how it felt like such an automated response, and I was able to quite literally jump out of bed with half the effort. I'm quite literally done with panic attacks, and every goddamn symptom corresponding to them.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I've been stuck offline for so long I forgot christmas is now 8 days away.
> Wild.
> I've already technically gotten my gifts for this year (the house) but I still wanna get my mom something nice. I can never think of what, but I did when I was stuck watching commercials in a hotel. One of them irobots. But they're heckin' expensive, and I wanna make sure this is something that will work and not cause extra grief before being tucked away in storage somewhere.


We have a Roomba and two of our cats ride the fukkin' thing. They politely(?) take turns riding it until it parks itself to recharge. I'm sure it would do a better job if they would quit treating it like a toy.

Cats will make toys out of anything.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 18, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> We have a Roomba and two of our cats ride the fukkin' thing. They politely(?) take turns riding it until it parks itself to recharge. I'm sure it would do a better job if they would quit treating it like a toy.
> 
> Cats will make toys out of anything.


An artist I follow on Twitter had her kitten learn (by itself, not intentionally) to turn on the Roomba. And it will do #1 and #2 separately just to watch the Litter Robot do its thing twice. That kitten is going to grow up to be a mad scientist.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 18, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> We have a Roomba and two of our cats ride the fukkin' thing. They politely(?) take turns riding it until it parks itself to recharge. I'm sure it would do a better job if they would quit treating it like a toy.
> 
> Cats will make toys out of anything.





quoting_mungo said:


> An artist I follow on Twitter had her kitten learn (by itself, not intentionally) to turn on the Roomba. And it will do #1 and #2 separately just to watch the Litter Robot do its thing twice. That kitten is going to grow up to be a mad scientist.


I now want to have a cat for a little while as this sounds super entertaining.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 18, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> but I will agree with the statement that it's total Bullshit to use the web for such things. Fukkin' lazy in my eyes. I have a number of family members I'll just call because if I send an email, they won't see it for weeks on end. Yeah, that's fukkin' lame and stupid. I can make several phone calls, probably all the ones I need to confirm your background before that d00d in HR can figure out how to log onto a website. I feel for you, my man.


It really is a load of bull. I've been through managers, HR, and the recruitment team and still nothing, all because they won't move forward unless that site works. I really don't understand why they can't just call or email my references themselves. A quick Google search will prove two of them are from legitimate companies.

And considering my hiring options around here are pretty limited... I really need this job, lol. I'm giving them yet another call today to pester them about just calling or emailing. Their other advice was to just pick more references but not everyone is lucky enough to have that many good connections, and if the first two aren't getting the invites, what makes you think the rest will?

God. All of this could be over if they just forewent that stupid site


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 18, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Fuck drugs.
> I ran out of Cymbalta four days ago because I never got my refill in the mail.
> Day one - I was okay.
> Day two - I was in a constant state of anger and anxiety, and really holding back.
> ...


This is a big reason why I refuse to take "maintenance medication" I call it, and prefer "as needed", because besides the swallowing/GI issues I have which could affect whether or not I'm able to take a pill on a certain day, taking a drug that requires specifically timed dosages is actually dangerous if you have incompetent doctors or shipment problems, or even slight ingredient/formulation changes.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 18, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Acid Reflux or GERD? Either way, no fun at all. I have GERD, BTW and I take Pantoprazole for it. Seems to work okay.



I'm not sure. I started getting this thing at random since early spring this year, due to my fucked up schedule at the old job, and because I didn't have a functioning kitchen where I could cook normal food so I had to eat out and we've all watched at least 1 episode of Kitchen Nightmares to know what food is prepared in restaurants.

I don't get acid reflux often but it's something exceptionally disgusting as I can see.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Dec 18, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It's been such a long time since I illustrated anything I think I have now lost the skill.
> Maybe I didn't have it to begin with? :}


Do not say that, after a long period it is always difficult to return to work again, the hand is like a wooden one, I understand how hard it is to draw again after a break. But gradually everything will return, necessarily keep drawing!)


----------



## Zorrena (Dec 18, 2021)

Why do the people I know all say "hey lets get together and play a game on saturday night at 6pm" I say yes and im the only one to show up. Everyone else says vague things like well let me know when everyone is ready or let me know when the game is set up."  So I say well I'll jump into the voice chat on discord whenever anyone is ready feel free to jump in with me so we can talk about what they had planned to play.

It's now been a little over an hour of me sitting here but if I'm the only one here how can i know when everyone is ready or what game we are doing if nobody is here to tell me what they wanted to play tonight?!


----------



## Zorrena (Dec 18, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> Why do the people I know all say "hey lets get together and play a game on saturday night at 6pm" I say yes and im the only one to show up. Everyone else says vague things like well let me know when everyone is ready or let me know when the game is set up."  So I say well I'll jump into the voice chat on discord whenever anyone is ready feel free to jump in with me so we can talk about what they had planned to play.
> 
> It's now been a little over an hour of me sitting here but if I'm the only one here how can i know when everyone is ready or what game we are doing if nobody is here to tell me what they wanted to play tonight?!


I waited for an hour thirty and nobody ever joined the voice chat to say they were ready.

So then one comes back and says that they will be going to bed since nobody said they were ready. I'm just angry at that as I said i was but nobody joined they all wanted me to let them know when others are ready but nobody says anything! I give up on them for tonight I guess I just got excited to hang out with them all and got ghosted basically as nobody responds when i repeated to just simply join the call when they were ready.


----------



## Filter (Dec 18, 2021)

That moment when the cat hair reaches the point of supersaturation, and can no longer be ignored. He's a longhair. I've had the little guy for years, so this is nothing new, but it never ceases to amaze me how floors look clean until suddenly there's enough loose cat fur that it starts clumping together. Totally worth it, though.

*reaches for the vacuum cleaner*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 18, 2021)

Omicron is probably gonna fuckin kill me, and I deal with sickness every day of my life; life for me is never going to return to the very least, semi-normal, to where I can at least try to improve my situation in any way shape or form. I'm in the house more than ever, and I haven't seen a doctor in-person for many years. Fuck this shit, it's never going to end. Fuck the false hope "don't panic, just don't ever live like a normal human being ever again" bullshit. This shit is gonna ramp up every 3 months until everyone croaks of disease or depression. Whatever happens, I really hope there's an afterlife, because I never got the chance to live this one the way I wanted. I'm afraid, there's never, ever going to be a piece of good news in my lifetime. I'm not mentally strong like many others are for all sorts of shit that has happened in my whole life, and then fucking disease and poverty has to top it all off. I bet the very wealthy cocksuckers love reading this shit, because they're psychopathic pieces of shit who think they're better than any deity people worship, or the societies they like to use as chess pieces, and see as mere collateral that they can just replace, while making money off of mental and physical suffering, whether through news, war/divide, or medicine, it's always the 2% absolute pieces of shit of this world that never is accountable or gets affected by any shortcomings brought to humanity, because they always have a way out, while everyone else is watching them and/or their loved ones wither away. I never asked to be brought into this world, and it fucking sucks. Life isn't a gift, It's a cruel state of existence that you have to crawl your way through until you take your last breath. There really is no justifying my time on this planet; I can't even wrap my head around why I do exist, that I had to go and beg people around me for a purpose or a justification that they don't even have an answer for. It hurts them hearing that come from me, but it's the truth for how I feel.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 18, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> I waited for an hour thirty and nobody ever joined the voice chat to say they were ready.
> 
> So then one comes back and says that they will be going to bed since nobody said they were ready. I'm just angry at that as I said i was but nobody joined they all wanted me to let them know when others are ready but nobody says anything! I give up on them for tonight I guess I just got excited to hang out with them all and got ghosted basically as nobody responds when i repeated to just simply join the call when they were ready.



Sounds like a bunch of flakes.
Hate'em.

If people wanna get together next time, give them sass and remind them to actually show up next time. D8<


----------



## Kope (Dec 19, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I'm here to vent about the fact that all I could possibly vent as of now are potentially causing political nightmares!
> 
> Yup, done!


Same fam


----------



## Kope (Dec 19, 2021)

I feel so detached from people and it makes me quite depressed.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 19, 2021)

What’s holding me back from finishing another one of my Christmas prep kitchen tasks? Five kumquats.

Let that sink in. Five fucking kumquats. Five citrus fruits the size of grapes. I can’t make my damn herring because I’m missing a handful of tiny orange-cousins.

Damn grocery store and their limited breadth of exotic fruits.

(For reals, if I’d had my kumquats I would have made the herring days ago because it’s by far the best-keeping of the things I need to make. But noooo.)


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2021)

Something that's been getting to me lately: the way it seems so hard to find furries online, that are able to hold an actual conversation. Why do do many people seem eager to talk to you, but then, just say things like, 'nods', 'lol' and 'UwU'? Telegram and Discord seem to have driven social skills to new lows; it's like nobody knows how to communicate anymore.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Omicron is probably gonna fuckin kill me, and I deal with sickness every day of my life; life for me is never going to return to the very least, semi-normal, to where I can at least try to improve my situation in any way shape or form. I'm in the house more than ever, and I haven't seen a doctor in-person for many years. Fuck this shit, it's never going to end. Fuck the false hope "don't panic, just don't ever live like a normal human being ever again" bullshit. This shit is gonna ramp up every 3 months until everyone croaks of disease or depression. Whatever happens, I really hope there's an afterlife, because I never got the chance to live this one the way I wanted. I'm afraid, there's never, ever going to be a piece of good news in my lifetime. I'm not mentally strong like many others are for all sorts of shit that has happened in my whole life, and then fucking disease and poverty has to top it all off. I bet the very wealthy cocksuckers love reading this shit, because they're psychopathic pieces of shit who think they're better than any deity people worship, or the societies they like to use as chess pieces, and see as mere collateral that they can just replace, while making money off of mental and physical suffering, whether through news, war/divide, or medicine, it's always the 2% absolute pieces of shit of this world that never is accountable or gets affected by any shortcomings brought to humanity, because they always have a way out, while everyone else is watching them and/or their loved ones wither away. I never asked to be brought into this world, and it fucking sucks. Life isn't a gift, It's a cruel state of existence that you have to crawl your way through until you take your last breath. There really is no justifying my time on this planet; I can't even wrap my head around why I do exist, that I had to go and beg people around me for a purpose or a justification that they don't even have an answer for. It hurts them hearing that come from me, but it's the truth for how I feel.



I was about to say have heart that all pandemics in the past have come to an end eventually, but I suppose there are examples of ongoing ones like HIV. 

I am really looking forward to this pandemic finally ending.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2021)

Simo said:


> Something that's been getting to me lately: the way it seems so hard to find furries online, that are able to hold an actual conversation. Why do do many people seem eager to talk to you, but then, just say things like, 'nods', 'lol' and 'UwU'? Telegram and Discord seem to have driven social skills to new lows; it's like nobody knows how to communicate anymore.


Oh that's not just fur-

....oh.  You already addressed that in the last sentence.

It's not Telegram and Discord, it's Internet culture in general.  Some of it's about getting their thoughts out rapidly, some of it's them trying to cover for not being able to follow the conversation fast enough (like they'll suffer shame if they don't follow above their capabilities), and some of it... some of it I can't even pin down.

I see it in my online games as well.  To be fair THERE, at least, I see that kind of behavior more during the mission (and the game is fast-paced enough that stopping long enough to talk often results in being downed), rather than in the hub world.  Hub world I can get something resembling a discussion (or lecture, depending on topic).  Missions?  50% chance of getting an answer at all, and 30% chance of getting something more than an acronym.


....I will admit sometimes I only give short answers on Discord and the like, or skip grammar rules under pressure, but with me I've found that it's about communicating EFFECTIVELY.  Sometimes I don't NEED to say more.

Any more specific example you're able to give?  Maybe I can pick it apart a bit.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> And I'm still very very upset at the horrible and moronic discord mod who deleted an innocent and light-hearted Christmas Cookies picture, I can't withstand that mod anymore, I didn't got enough sleep and I'm volatile,


If you have a problem with any action brough upon by my actions or any other action from any moderator you need to bring it up with genuine reasoning behind it. Neither you or the other person involved did so.

Your opinion on me being moronic or horrible is completely up to you, and I dont really know what to say beyond that. But again if you have problems please try going through the proper channels to get it fixed. I am sorry that action caused you to loose sleep as all I was trying to do was make the server a safe place for everybody.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 19, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Omicron is probably gonna fuckin kill me, and I deal with sickness every day of my life; life for me is never going to return to the very least, semi-normal, to where I can at least try to improve my situation in any way shape or form. I'm in the house more than ever, and I haven't seen a doctor in-person for many years. Fuck this shit, it's never going to end. Fuck the false hope "don't panic, just don't ever live like a normal human being ever again" bullshit. This shit is gonna ramp up every 3 months until everyone croaks of disease or depression. Whatever happens, I really hope there's an afterlife, because I never got the chance to live this one the way I wanted. I'm afraid, there's never, ever going to be a piece of good news in my lifetime. I'm not mentally strong like many others are for all sorts of shit that has happened in my whole life, and then fucking disease and poverty has to top it all off. I bet the very wealthy cocksuckers love reading this shit, because they're psychopathic pieces of shit who think they're better than any deity people worship, or the societies they like to use as chess pieces, and see as mere collateral that they can just replace, while making money off of mental and physical suffering, whether through news, war/divide, or medicine, it's always the 2% absolute pieces of shit of this world that never is accountable or gets affected by any shortcomings brought to humanity, because they always have a way out, while everyone else is watching them and/or their loved ones wither away. I never asked to be brought into this world, and it fucking sucks. Life isn't a gift, It's a cruel state of existence that you have to crawl your way through until you take your last breath. There really is no justifying my time on this planet; I can't even wrap my head around why I do exist, that I had to go and beg people around me for a purpose or a justification that they don't even have an answer for. It hurts them hearing that come from me, but it's the truth for how I feel.



I can't pretend that I know if things will get better, but please, take some time - if only a couple of minutes to yourself. No computers, no phones, no fast paced music, anything, anyone, just you. Sit somewhere comfortable, rest your head back, take slow breaths - focus on your breathing and let everything else go for a while. Slow inhales, slow exhales, focus only on this. This won't make the problems go away but it won't make them worse either.
Then, after that, it's okay to take things one small step at a time, even if it doesn't seem like it does anything. It's okay to take some time for yourself.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Omicron is probably gonna fuckin kill me, and I deal with sickness every day of my life; life for me is never going to return to the very least, semi-normal, to where I can at least try to improve my situation in any way shape or form. I'm in the house more than ever, and I haven't seen a doctor in-person for many years. Fuck this shit, it's never going to end. Fuck the false hope "don't panic, just don't ever live like a normal human being ever again" bullshit. This shit is gonna ramp up every 3 months until everyone croaks of disease or depression. Whatever happens, I really hope there's an afterlife, because I never got the chance to live this one the way I wanted. I'm afraid, there's never, ever going to be a piece of good news in my lifetime. I'm not mentally strong like many others are for all sorts of shit that has happened in my whole life, and then fucking disease and poverty has to top it all off. I bet the very wealthy cocksuckers love reading this shit, because they're psychopathic pieces of shit who think they're better than any deity people worship, or the societies they like to use as chess pieces, and see as mere collateral that they can just replace, while making money off of mental and physical suffering, whether through news, war/divide, or medicine, it's always the 2% absolute pieces of shit of this world that never is accountable or gets affected by any shortcomings brought to humanity, because they always have a way out, while everyone else is watching them and/or their loved ones wither away. I never asked to be brought into this world, and it fucking sucks. Life isn't a gift, It's a cruel state of existence that you have to crawl your way through until you take your last breath. There really is no justifying my time on this planet; I can't even wrap my head around why I do exist, that I had to go and beg people around me for a purpose or a justification that they don't even have an answer for. It hurts them hearing that come from me, but it's the truth for how I feel.


*hugs you super duper omega tightly*

im not an expert at a lot of things, but one thing I am an expert at is giving hugs, so that is what I shall do. You ever start feeling bad, come and ask for a hug. You feel yourself getting sad come and hug me, you feel the world is a horrible place please come and hug me. I like giving hugs and I wanna give you more hugs, cause you deserve it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *hugs you super duper omega tightly*
> 
> im not an expert at a lot of things, but one thing I am an expert at is giving hugs, so that is what I shall do. You ever start feeling bad, come and ask for a hug. You feel yourself getting sad come and hug me, you feel the world is a horrible place please come and hug me. I like giving hugs and I wanna give you more hugs, cause you deserve it.


Thank you so much. Hearing this means a lot right now.

*hugs with meta perk*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 19, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I can't pretend that I know if things will get better, but please, take some time - if only a couple of minutes to yourself. No computers, no phones, no fast paced music, anything, anyone, just you. Sit somewhere comfortable, rest your head back, take slow breaths - focus on your breathing and let everything else go for a while. Slow inhales, slow exhales, focus only on this. This won't make the problems go away but it won't make them worse either.
> Then, after that, it's okay to take things one small step at a time, even if it doesn't seem like it does anything. It's okay to take some time for yourself.


Thank you. Breathing techniques for some worsen panic attacks, like my chest feels weird the next day, and I go through a weird cycle of nausea, heaviness and chest discomfort. Media and music is keeping my sanity somewhat. I wish the news wasn't in my face anymore, but regardless, I always have family members keeping me up to date if I'm not seeing the stories on the front page, and even if I tell them I don't want to hear it, it still gets blurt out... Because it's just trend after trend.


----------



## Punji (Dec 19, 2021)

Ever feel pain in a dream? I've always been under the impression that it's not "supposed" to happen. Pinching a person or himself to make sure he isn't in a dream and all that.

I have pain in my dreams sometimes. I just dreamt that I was almost completely naked covered in cactus needles with a terrible cold lying on the backyard lawn of my first house I ever lived in as a child while having a large family gathering. It hurt so much I didn't even care about my unwanted exposure, and no one seemed to care at all that I was so unwell. Coughing and groaning lying in the grass, at least it was summer in the dream. They were all up on a balcony and I had to climb a wooden ladder to get to them, which also hurt a lot to do. Then when I finally got to the top and collapsed, one of my grandparents gave me a cough candy and a little yellow berry wrapped in plastic like one of those caramel candies, (which the two were not a good pairing). I was asked by a once best friend of mine who disappeared from my life to pass him one of the berries as if nothing had ever happened.

A little saving grace the dream was quite a lot longer than that so I wasn't in pain for long, but it still sucked after trying to finally sleep for hours. I hate trying to sleep.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 19, 2021)

Punji said:


> Ever feel pain in a dream? I've always been under the impression that it's not "supposed" to happen. Pinching a person or himself to make sure he isn't in a dream and all that.



Yes, I do feel pain in dreams. As I grow older, my dreams aren't as vivid as they used to, but I do remember feeling intense pain in my dreams. Especially toothaches - sometimes I dream that my teeth are soft, chipping away slightly, and the nerves in them get very close to the surface and it's a horrible painful feeling that I can't put into words.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2021)

Punji said:


> Ever feel pain in a dream? I've always been under the impression that it's not "supposed" to happen. Pinching a person or himself to make sure he isn't in a dream and all that.
> 
> I have pain in my dreams sometimes. I just dreamt that I was almost completely naked covered in cactus needles with a terrible cold lying on the backyard lawn of my first house I ever lived in as a child while having a large family gathering. It hurt so much I didn't even care about my unwanted exposure, and no one seemed to care at all that I was so unwell. Coughing and groaning lying in the grass, at least it was summer in the dream. They were all up on a balcony and I had to climb a wooden ladder to get to them, which also hurt a lot to do. Then when I finally got to the top and collapsed, one of my grandparents gave me a cough candy and a little yellow berry wrapped in plastic like one of those caramel candies, (which the two were not a good pairing). I was asked by a once best friend of mine who disappeared from my life to pass him one of the berries as if nothing had ever happened.
> 
> A little saving grace the dream was quite a lot longer than that so I wasn't in pain for long, but it still sucked after trying to finally sleep for hours. I hate trying to sleep.


*gives ya big long hug*

Sorry dreams often suck, and its always better to have a friend to talk about them. I just hope you're not too shaken if so there are your support structures like Kimber and your other close friends UwU


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 19, 2021)

Punji said:


> Ever feel pain in a dream? I've always been under the impression that it's not "supposed" to happen. Pinching a person or himself to make sure he isn't in a dream and all that.
> 
> I have pain in my dreams sometimes. I just dreamt that I was almost completely naked covered in cactus needles with a terrible cold lying on the backyard lawn of my first house I ever lived in as a child while having a large family gathering. It hurt so much I didn't even care about my unwanted exposure, and no one seemed to care at all that I was so unwell. Coughing and groaning lying in the grass, at least it was summer in the dream. They were all up on a balcony and I had to climb a wooden ladder to get to them, which also hurt a lot to do. Then when I finally got to the top and collapsed, one of my grandparents gave me a cough candy and a little yellow berry wrapped in plastic like one of those caramel candies, (which the two were not a good pairing). I was asked by a once best friend of mine who disappeared from my life to pass him one of the berries as if nothing had ever happened.
> 
> A little saving grace the dream was quite a lot longer than that so I wasn't in pain for long, but it still sucked after trying to finally sleep for hours. I hate trying to sleep.



Snake bites, having someone stab me in the gut through my shower curtain, getting deep cuts etc. That last one I've experienced IRL but the rest obviously not. Not sure how/why my body makes the pain so convincing. Takes a few minutes to fade away even after waking up. 

BUT I NEVER FEEL ANYTHING IN A STEAMY DREAM
I JUST WAKE UP BEFORE ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN!!! D8< 
Or we keep getting interrupted...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It's been such a long time since I illustrated anything I think I have now lost the skill.
> Maybe I didn't have it to begin with? :}


Your paintings and drawings are so good, I've shown them to friends and family outside the furry fandom. I can't wait to see your new work.



Zorrena said:


> Why do the people I know all say "hey lets get together and play a game on saturday night at 6pm" I say yes and im the only one to show up. Everyone else says vague things like well let me know when everyone is ready or let me know when the game is set up."  So I say well I'll jump into the voice chat on discord whenever anyone is ready feel free to jump in with me so we can talk about what they had planned to play.
> 
> It's now been a little over an hour of me sitting here but if I'm the only one here how can i know when everyone is ready or what game we are doing if nobody is here to tell me what they wanted to play tonight?!


Sorry about that, though I'll be on for a couple hours if you want to shoot the breeze.



Simo said:


> Something that's been getting to me lately: the way it seems so hard to find furries online, that are able to hold an actual conversation. Why do do many people seem eager to talk to you, but then, just say things like, 'nods', 'lol' and 'UwU'? Telegram and Discord seem to have driven social skills to new lows; it's like nobody knows how to communicate anymore.


Eh, I can't speak on the fandom outside of people I've met on FA, but if you want to talk, I'm down, though I use Discord mostly. But I could make the PMs work here too if you prefer the forum, which I remember you do. 

In any case, I don't roleplay while talking and other than now, my fingers will never type "UwU". 

You can take that to the bank.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm guilty of this, but I just don't think it's fair that people should be judged merely on their ideological beliefs, especially considering many people don't even practice what they preach, it's more of a "I feel closer to this side" type of thing. That being said, it nice to find people you can just chill with and relate to without kneejerk sort of conflict.


----------



## MechaMegs (Dec 20, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I'm guilty of this, but I just don't think it's fair that people should be judged merely on their ideological beliefs, especially considering many people don't even practice what they preach, it's more of a "I feel closer to this side" type of thing. That being said, it nice to find people you can just chill with and relate to without kneejerk sort of conflict.


I can understand you on this, but I find it to be varying degrees from ideologically you believe, the earth is flat as a more benign (though infuriatingly incorrect) ideological position, compared to an ideological belief that encompasses or entails the erasure of individuals or their identities through conversion is a much more extreme and harmful ideological position.
And yeah it is nice to be able to chill and vibe with people.

I have been caring for my friends pup since it moved away. I dont mind one bit the pup is sweet and I love my friend to pieces. I just want to vent that geographical distance is terrible and America transportation makes it worse.... why cant we just have a rail system like real nations do.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 20, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> I can understand you on this, but I find it to be varying degrees from ideologically you believe, the earth is flat as a more benign (though infuriatingly incorrect) ideological position, compared to an ideological belief that encompasses or entails the erasure of individuals or their identities through conversion is a much more extreme and harmful ideological position.
> And yeah it is nice to be able to chill and vibe with people.


Because of guilt by association/affiliation, it makes it even more complicated, so in the end, nothing is assessed really by individual and degree of beliefs, but merely by "well you are kind of siding with the people I despise, so you're not a good person", which goes back to my point of, it being nice to just chill with people who are willing to put up with someone, even if they see the person as having some shitty beliefs, and I value those people so much, because not a lot of people are merciful in that way.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 20, 2021)

Screw dirty public transportation! screw exchanging germs with everyone in a closed environment, strange how with all the muh social distancing stuff they've not told us "please use your car instead of public transportation as much as possible" (at least last year when things weren't absolute garbage and gas was still affordable). I sure would if I could help it at the moment.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 20, 2021)

My knee hurts, and has been hurting since last night, I think? I know it was hurting overnight, at least. I have no idea why, it’s just making painful twinges at irregular intervals and I can’t do shit about it.

I guess at least a hurting knee is way better than the cats being sick. So there’s that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> My knee hurts, and has been hurting since last night, I think? I know it was hurting overnight, at least. I have no idea why, it’s just making painful twinges at irregular intervals and I can’t do shit about it.
> 
> I guess at least a hurting knee is way better than the cats being sick. So there’s that.



If it doesn't require more serious medical attention, you can get Ibuprofen gel to rub on the areas of muscle pain if you need relief. I tried it recently and it works moderately well.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If it doesn't require more serious medical attention, you can get Ibuprofen gel to rub on the areas of muscle pain if you need relief. I tried it recently and it works moderately well.


I don't think it's muscle pain, tbh. Not sure what it is. Small, painful twinge/stab that comes and goes. Well, it can fuck right off because I have Christmas prep to do!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I don't think it's muscle pain, tbh. Not sure what it is. Small, painful twinge/stab that comes and goes. Well, it can fuck right off because I have Christmas prep to do!



Crush those kumquats.

I injured my knee like...5 years ago when I tried to roll-tack a sailboat. It felt weird for a whole 2 years before it finally went back to normal.


----------



## Filter (Dec 20, 2021)

It happened again. Somebody uploaded a YCH, and I prefer the original YCH advertisement drawing over the actual commission.

I wish there was a YCH flag in Recents that we could uncheck, so I wouldn't have to see those. Although, admittedly, sometimes they're well done.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2021)

Filter said:


> It happened again. Somebody uploaded a YCH, and I prefer the original YCH advertisement drawing over the actual commission.
> 
> I wish there was a YCH flag in Recents that we could uncheck, so I wouldn't have to see those. Although, admittedly, sometimes they're well done.



Any commission where somebody whose character has wings buys it. 

Wings often don't fit into a scene that wasn't meant to accommodate them. :S


----------



## Filter (Dec 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Any commission where somebody whose character has wings buys it.
> 
> Wings often don't fit into a scene that wasn't meant to accommodate them. :S


Hehe. My fursona (or as close as I have to a fursona) is capable of growing wings. Although I haven't purchased commissions, I'm well aware of how hawkward they can be in terms of composition. Which is one reason why I rarely draw winged characters, not counting random birds.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 20, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder if maybe I shouldn't have re-created my profile here, maybe I don't really belong on these forums.


----------



## LameFox (Dec 20, 2021)

The thought of trying to cram random furry characters into a preconceived scene is horrifying. The colours alone would be a nightmare—some clash even with themselves.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Sometimes I wonder if maybe I shouldn't have re-created my profile here, maybe I don't really belong on these forums.


Why wouldn't you belong here? D:


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Dec 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472945403775655942
Gotta love the things Furry Twitter meltdowns over, I've had to unfollow & block people because 95% of their tweets were just negativity.


----------



## LameFox (Dec 20, 2021)

They're upset because people they follow talk? lol.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Dec 20, 2021)

LameFox said:


> They're upset because people they follow talk? lol.


Re reading It think It is a troll not a very good one.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Why wouldn't you belong here? D:


Why would I? In the four or so years I've been here I've contributed to exactly nothing.


----------



## Kope (Dec 20, 2021)

Why can’t I be a master artist after 2 years of drawing constantly >:/


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Why would I? In the four or so years I've been here I've contributed to exactly nothing.



And yet you've somehow seduced like... 50 other people. 
Riddle me that. )8< 

You don't have to stick around if you don't wanna. But even if it's just to vent and vanish, or just drop the occasional flirty comment in a game thread, I still enjoy seeing you around. Maybe you need to take a breather? 

I do hope things start to get easier for you. You just finished moving and are now getting established at a new job. It can't be easy.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Why would I? In the four or so years I've been here I've contributed to exactly nothing.


I don't agree, even if you are more laid-back, the stuff you did post does make you a contributor. Also, simply being around for your friends is a huge contribution.


----------



## Erix (Dec 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Why would I? In the four or so years I've been here I've contributed to exactly nothing.


Geez Rimna, didn’t take you for a pessimist after all those great

*cough cough*

*CONTRIBUTIONS IN THREADS*

*cough cough*

that you made =p

let’s see so that’s three people here now, openly acknowledging that you HAVE made an impact on these forums. I mean, fuck Rimna, I like you dude. All my interactions with you have either been nice or funny, and I like that vibe, and I like that a lot of people here on these forums give me that vibe, wouldn’t want it any other way ^u^

Though it seems this problem I would think delves more deeper than that, just a guess. I have identified that you have a case of the big bad frown! So, if you want to, we can try and treat it! =} try and turn that frown upside down by kicking back, relaxing, and... well, talking about whatever’s on ur mind if ya want my dude. Again, if ur fine talking about it if course, no pressure at all my good man. I just think it would help is all.

Unless I guessed wrong, and I’m making an absolute fool of myself that’s fine too xp


----------



## Parabellum3 (Dec 21, 2021)

Being in the mountains suck. Our winter home is there and I only go there for the snow. I can't stand the elevation sickness and shitty internet.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> And yet you've somehow seduced like... 50 other people.
> Riddle me that. )8<
> 
> You don't have to stick around if you don't wanna. But even if it's just to vent and vanish, or just drop the occasional flirty comment in a game thread, I still enjoy seeing you around. Maybe you need to take a breather?
> ...





JacobFloofWoof said:


> I don't agree, even if you are more laid-back, the stuff you did post does make you a contributor. Also, simply being around for your friends is a huge contribution.





Erix said:


> Geez Rimna, didn’t take you for a pessimist after all those great
> 
> *cough cough*
> 
> ...



Thank you all. I think it will be for the best if I do take some weeks or however long off. Yes, moving for my new job took its toll on me because I had absolutely no time to relax, unwind and process everything that happened to me this year.

Due to my new job, I really don't want to read or to listen to or have anything to do with anything that is in English or uses the latin alphabet as it only serves to piss me off and drain what little energy I have left to spare out of work.

If anyone is interested in adding me on discord where I am active, or in telegram where I'm not so active, you can send me a dm and I'll give you my name there.

Until then, peace.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 21, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Why would I? In the four or so years I've been here I've contributed to exactly nothing.


Who says you have to contribute something in particular?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 21, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Who says you have to contribute something in particular?


Definitely. There's no obligation to "contribute" anything, we won't hold it against you 

------

Now
My Maternal Grandmother died this morning, very suddenly. Fell down the stairs at 3am. We don't know whether it was the fall itself or the heart attack that happened around the same time.

I hadn't properly spoken to her in a while, but its been interesting reflecting on her throughout the day. I'm typing this from a computer built off money she gave me for my 18th - money that also made for a sizeable contribution towards my current student life.

My dad and my mum had a rough divorce, and he never forgave her, but he's always been on good terms with my grandma. I've just told him now.

She never really got on with my mum either. Apparently she wasn't a great mother growing up, and my mum actually ran away to live with my Grandad (divorced). Despite that, in recent years, and in the past four months especially, they've been mending old wounds and reconnecting. My mum even did a painting for her, for christmas. She made a mini "obituary" post on facebook dwelling on how she'll never see it. I think that makes me more sad than anything.


----------



## Punji (Dec 21, 2021)

I've noticed a pattern going on recently. I go to bed very late, don't fall asleep for a while, wake up multiple times, then finally stay asleep until the afternoon after an unpleasant dream.

I just dreamt that my father died by tripping over a cat and falling down the basement stairs, and woke up crying.

The night before that, I dreamed I had been abducted by human traffickers and forced to live on some farming complex. To which point I played along until I got an opportunity and violently murdered one of the "staff" members and impersonated her in an attempt to escape or sabotage the whole scheme.

And of course the night before that ended with the cactus needles dream I already mentioned.

If I'm hardly getting any sleep and it ends up with these very unenjoyable dreams I'm just increasingly more and more motivated to simply not sleep anymore.


----------



## Erix (Dec 21, 2021)

Punji said:


> I've noticed a pattern going on recently. I go to bed very late, don't fall asleep for a while, wake up multiple times, then finally stay asleep until the afternoon after an unpleasant dream.
> 
> I just dreamt that my father died by tripping over a cat and falling down the basement stairs, and woke up crying.
> 
> ...


Geez Punji, sounds like some very crazy nightmares :c sorry to hear that bud.

*hugs*

I find having a teddy bear to hug when I go to sleep makes me feel safe and happy c:


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 21, 2021)

We just detonated a toilet with backing soda and vinegar.  It was cool, and apparently plunger can be the cap on a really plugged up pipe.  Also, poo water is disgusting.


quoting_mungo said:


> What’s holding me back from finishing another one of my Christmas prep kitchen tasks? Five kumquats.
> 
> Let that sink in. Five fucking kumquats. Five citrus fruits the size of grapes. I can’t make my damn herring because I’m missing a handful of tiny orange-cousins.
> 
> ...


Calamansi might do it as a hybrid fruit.


Rimna said:


> Why would I? In the four or so years I've been here I've contributed to exactly nothing.


Bah.
Race you to the bottom of the barrel for contributions.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 21, 2021)

Gots my furniture delivered~
Can finally sleep on it~
New fliptop table is secsy~
Got my new cellphone delivered too~

The vent is that I had to wake up at 8 am just to make sure I didn't miss my phone delivery, and falling asleep at a reasonable just wasn't doable. I'm exhausted, even after a 3 hour nap. And that I'll probably have to rearrange my entire living room to make this look nice...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 21, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Calamansi might do it as a hybrid fruit.


Far too exotic for my local grocery stores, I'm afraid. Substituted a few wedges of clementines and hopefully it works. If not, well... it's not like _I_ was going to eat that herring anyway. XD


----------



## Parabellum3 (Dec 21, 2021)

For some reason I've been having more frequent negative moments this holiday season. Maybe because I'm a Slav and a Jew who can't celebrate Christmas? As well as having nobody to celebrate it with? I don't really know... But I feel like it's a bit more than this. I've become...more envious towards others. Fuck maybe I'm just losing my mind from high elevation at my winter home. Fuck that shit. The shitty internet doesn't make it better either lol.


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 21, 2021)

Sometimes I just think I'm fucking meant to live and die alone.
If someone else doesn't sabotage my social life, I do.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 22, 2021)

I"m tired of arguing with Medicare. It would seem they hired aliens from some other planet, taught them to speak English but gave them no knowledge of how people on Earth live. They have their own method of determining if you get services that are NOT paid for by Medicare but somehow need an approval from them. They are now telling me I have to wait ninety days from 1 December 2021 to order CPAP supplies, since I just "Started Over" with Medicare on scheduling. I'm already past due due to a delay caused by the new CPAP machine. I finally found somebody that understood the phrase "It would appear that you're blocking my access to health care." He asked for my phone number, confirmed my Medicare ID and said he would call back no later than Wednesday 4:00 PM. We shall see.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 22, 2021)

covid and the measures associated with it have made everyone paranoid about not only other people, but also their own bodies. No wonder the kind of people obsessed with controlling other people's actions and words have latched onto this so hard. Seriously there's everything you need in this crisis to start a cult.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Dec 22, 2021)

Great starting to get weak TMJ disorder symptoms or just a sensitive jaw, Not a recent thing either. The fact I've not got any teeth with flat surface to chew or bite not helping, Being mildly hungover not helping.

Also I love how users on Reddit are now reporting for harassment for disagreeing with them. But when I report them for ableism & being beyond nasty my reports are outright ignored.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 22, 2021)

Well, I finally got to see the new doctor.  He listened.

And he's got a pretty clear answer why trying to put fiber back in the diet has caused me so much grief.

FODMAPs.

For those not familiar with medical acronyms, the only word you need to know is the first one: "fermentable".  Try to imagine your food ballooning into gas when it's being digested in your intestines.  It's about as painful as it sounds.

Reading over this list, it turns out MOST of the vegetables and a good number of the fruits I'd been enjoying up until now fit under the high-FODMAP category.  No wonder I had so much trouble to the point of spurning fruits and vegetables altogether for a time.

Looks like I'm trying a lot of strange stuff soon.



....not so sure on this guy testing my A1C right off the bat, though he apparently does that with everyone.


_(EDIT: A1C turned out fine.  I noticed that both blood sodium AND chloride were LOW, which has been one of my bigger fears in the treatment of my health issues.)_

(There's one more rule he didn't set, and that's the fact I really have to avoid artificial sweeteners of any kind.  That's a rule I put in there because the last time I had any, it was pins-and-needles painful nerve endings in my hands for like a week.  "Neuropathy", I think they call it.)


----------



## Punji (Dec 22, 2021)

Punji said:


> I've noticed a pattern going on recently. I go to bed very late, don't fall asleep for a while, wake up multiple times, then finally stay asleep until the afternoon after an unpleasant dream.
> 
> I just dreamt that my father died by tripping over a cat and falling down the basement stairs, and woke up crying.
> 
> ...


It happened again. Dreamt that a friend had been turned into a vampire and tricked me into accidentally killing him. I laid beside him as he was dying and cried until I woke up.

I might try to stay up tonight instead.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 22, 2021)

I


Rimna said:


> Sometimes I wonder if maybe I shouldn't have re-created my profile here, maybe I don't really belong on these forums.


 love you there isn't a single day that I dont, I look forward to you, your posts every day. If nobody else cares I do, an I am happy to be there for you every time you need.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2021)

had a really bad cold/fever this early morning, woke up at 3 feeling like I was hit by a truck ; had to take a painkiller
overslept and late at work 2 hours, lose a whole day's worth of salary of a month
today is really not my day


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> had a really bad cold/fever this early morning, woke up at 3 feeling like I was hit by a truck ; had to take a painkiller
> overslept and late at work 2 hours, lose a whole day's worth of salary of a month
> today is really not my day


I am surprised your boss wanted you in work if you were infectious. 
I hope you get well soon.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I am surprised your boss wanted you in work if you were infectious.
> I hope you get well soon.


I took a painkiller and recovered from the cold/fever, could go to work like normal, so I didn't feel like I needed to tell anyone


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 23, 2021)

So exhausted. 
No sure if depression or what.
Grandmother gave me money for christmas though, so I'm going to put that towards therapy.
Already booked my first appointment on the 28'th. Fingers crossed, her services are exactly what I need.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 23, 2021)

Knocked the mug I gave boyfriend for a present less than three weeks ago off the dishrack and the handle broke off.
Have a turkey to cook tomorrow before I leave the house at one, so I need to get up early.
Turkeys are stupid. Why are they so much work?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 23, 2021)

I hate people at Christmas because they all go "me me me, then maybe you".  Driving is ridiculous.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 23, 2021)

My mother thinks long covid is not a big deal and that firsthand accounts of it online are horse-pucky.  Her reasoning is “people don’t tell the truth online.  It’s all to get people to spend money on meds.”  She is unvaccinated still.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 23, 2021)

maybe a darker subject than usual, but the trial for the murder of my mother is next month. i become overwhelmingly stressed just thinking about it. i've never seen this man's face and i don't know if i want to. my entire family is pressuring me to speak (as most of them are) and i don't know if i have it in me to do so, even if i have a lot to say, and know exactly what it is i want to say. this experience is going to traumatize me further, i just know it. i know it's necessary, but i cant stop acknowledging how this should have never had to happen.

ontop of that, i've been vainly researching a quick, efficient way to backup voicemails from my mom, as the cut-off date for my current sim card is really soon. i've had this phone for a really long time so i have quite literally hundreds of voicemails from her, and i don't want to record and save them one by one, but may have to since i haven't found any quicker method that works.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 23, 2021)

Rayd said:


> maybe a darker subject than usual, but the trial for the murder of my mother is next month. i become overwhelmingly stressed just thinking about it. i've never seen this man's face and i don't know if i want to. my entire family is pressuring me to speak (as most of them are) and i don't know if i have it in me to do so, even if i have a lot to say, and know exactly what it is i want to say. this experience is going to traumatize me further, i just know it. i know it's necessary, but i cant stop acknowledging how this should have never had to happen.
> 
> ontop of that, i've been vainly researching a quick, efficient way to backup voicemails from my mom, as the cut-off date for my current sim card is really soon. i've had this phone for a really long time so i have quite literally hundreds of voicemails from her, and i don't want to record and save them one by one, but may have to since i haven't found any quicker method that works.



I obviously don't have anything to tell you that will take the pain away. I know this will be difficult for you, but I hope that once this is over, you're at least able to find a sense of closure/relief knowing that this will finally be the last of it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 24, 2021)

Hey I should sleep now...
Brain: Yea, but later.
...
It's almost 4 AM. _*Plz.*_

It doesn't feel like a holiday. Not a bad thing since I don't celebrate it, but time sure flew by with that move.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2021)

my dad's business is going downhill, he keeps losing money every day, and just now he has to ask me to withdraw all I have in my bank for him to loan
I want to cry but I can't
I want to scream but I can't
I want to cuss this entire world but I can't
there is only stress bottled up, and there is nothing I can do
I am so fed up, so tired, so sick of everything right now
it pains me so much to see him like this, he deserves some rest yet he still has to work so damn hard, and even then it's just to minimize the losses
there's never been any luck in business for me or him, ever since my mom passed away 4 years ago
and it's only worse since my grandmother passed, last month
we're really tight on money right now, barely hanging on
and to top it off, my relatives owe my dad money but they never pay, NEVER even answer him
he's asking them, requesting them, BEGGING them to pay
and they never do
I just can't anymore
I hate it, I hate everything
I'm so done


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Sometimes I wonder if maybe I shouldn't have re-created my profile here, maybe I don't really belong on these forums.


???

I like having you around and don't get that impression.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 24, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> my dad's business is going downhill, he keeps losing money every day, and just now he has to ask me to withdraw all I have in my bank for him to loan
> I want to cry but I can't
> I want to scream but I can't
> I want to cuss this entire world but I can't
> ...


Very sorry to hear that buddy, i wish you the very best


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 24, 2021)

Rayd said:


> maybe a darker subject than usual, but the trial for the murder of my mother is next month. i become overwhelmingly stressed just thinking about it. i've never seen this man's face and i don't know if i want to. my entire family is pressuring me to speak (as most of them are) and i don't know if i have it in me to do so, even if i have a lot to say, and know exactly what it is i want to say. this experience is going to traumatize me further, i just know it. i know it's necessary, but i cant stop acknowledging how this should have never had to happen.
> 
> ontop of that, i've been vainly researching a quick, efficient way to backup voicemails from my mom, as the cut-off date for my current sim card is really soon. i've had this phone for a really long time so i have quite literally hundreds of voicemails from her, and i don't want to record and save them one by one, but may have to since i haven't found any quicker method that works.


I remember talking  to you about your mom and influence she had on your life, so I hope the trial goes well. It can be hard to testify, especially since it can feel like you are reopening old wounds, so you have my sympathies there.

About the voicemails, it depends on the make of the phone, the OS, and the mobile carrier, but a lot of voicemail-saving apps top out at around hundred voicemails. However, some mobile carriers will allow you archive voicemails under special circumstances, so it might be worth calling your carrier and seeing if they offer that service if you can't rollover your voicemail account.

I'm off, so we can talk too, if you feel like it, but I hope for the best for you and your family.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 24, 2021)

Something a bit more light-hearted to counterbalance:

A bit of background on it, I used to swim competitively in high school and college.  When it comes time for competitions, you either need to wear one of those full-body swimsuits that is essentially a tight diving suit.... or shave off all of your body hair.  (Unless you wear a diving cap, that includes the scalp - which actually leads to by far my biggest case of college stupidity.)

I dunno why I didn't think of doing it again for so long - because I don't picture myself with the kind of lengthy arm and leg hair that I actually have.  I prefer life without it, even in the winter.  So I guess we have my big weekly maintenance routine now.


----------



## Kope (Dec 24, 2021)

I feel so empty inside


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 24, 2021)

What drives that feeling?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 24, 2021)

*faceplants* Was only like 1½ hours late to Christmas celebration. I blame the dumb turkey and Jamie Oliver. "Cook time 3½ hours" my effing donkey!

Tasty tork, though, if on the slightly dry side (again, blaming J.O. for that one). And appropriately surprised relatives when I unveiled like twice the amount of food/dessert stuff I'd promised to bring. 

And the parking by my grandma's is arse and doesn't do payment by text message, _only_ via app. Like... seriously? Extra dumb when another set of parking spots half a block away (that happened to be full because duh, Christmas Eve) do have text message parking and I'm pretty sure are handled by the same company. I don't fucking even.

Sleepy time. So much sleepy time. So full of delicious noms.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 24, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> *faceplants* Was only like 1½ hours late to Christmas celebration. I blame the dumb turkey and Jamie Oliver. "Cook time 3½ hours" my effing donkey!
> 
> Tasty tork, though, if on the slightly dry side (again, blaming J.O. for that one). And appropriately surprised relatives when I unveiled like twice the amount of food/dessert stuff I'd promised to bring.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the food coma!!!
And leftovers!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 24, 2021)

What makes a heater decide to finally switch on?
It's heckin' wimdy and cold in here and my feet are freezing! I cranked it up all the way but no click like I usually get. <XD
How I wish I could be some kind of handywoman.
I think it's called weathering strip? I can basically see the outside through my door. My mudroom  is always freezing and I honestly  hate stepping into a coat/pair of boots that feels frozen. But if I was handy, I'd totes know what to do to cover that up and NOT make any mistakes... _Alas.
My basement windows are covered in plastic and duct tape._


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Enjoy the food coma!!!
> And leftovers!!!


Boyfriend is vegetarian. I have more than half a turkey left.


----------



## Kope (Dec 24, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> What drives that feeling?


Depression I guess


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 24, 2021)

Well that makes sense. Depression is a powerful thing.


----------



## Kope (Dec 25, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Well that makes sense. Depression is a powerful thing.


Unfortunately but the social isolation most likely compounds on top of that fact


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 25, 2021)

I kind of broke my beginning of Winter depression by putting up all of my Christmas lights. I used 3M Command Strip thingies to attach them to the inside of the windows around the borders. Our local Menard's now has none until another shipment comes in. They're also out of 10', 15' and 25' brown indoor extension cords. You almost don't need the regular indoor lights now. I felt accomplished and it made the wife unit happy, too. Thankfully everything is LED bulbs or my electric meter would have self-destructed.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 25, 2021)

Went to take a bite out of my sandwich and got a mouth full of Mic instead.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2021)

Personally, I don't bother doing Christmas. 

So my vent is that all of the work I am trying to move forwards gets log-jammed in delays at this time of year.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Personally, I don't bother doing Christmas.
> 
> So my vent is that all of the work I am trying to move forwards gets log-jammed in delays at this time of year.


Do Christmas by becoming a connoisseur of furry art featuring naked reindeer boys. Excellent way to spend the dead time created by Christmas delays.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 25, 2021)

I got COVID for Christmas


----------



## Kope (Dec 25, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I got COVID for Christmas


I’m so sorry


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 25, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Do Christmas by becoming a connoisseur of furry art featuring naked reindeer boys. Excellent way to spend the dead time created by Christmas delays.


Or tinsle bras, lingerie, or bondage by gift wrap...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2021)

@quoting_mungo @Minerva_Minx 

I take it you were both on the naughty-list this year.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 26, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> @quoting_mungo @Minerva_Minx
> 
> I take it you were both on the naughty-list this year.


I am a very very good floof, thank you very much. I’m just offering options to reduce the drag of waiting for Christmasers.


----------



## MechaMegs (Dec 26, 2021)

America needs more public transport and to have a cross country affordable transit rail system like real nations do.
Imagine how far less emissions we would have had if they didnt how much easier we could all get around and safer too.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2021)

Managed to feel tired earlier than usual so I went to bed early. Hooray.
Oh wait.
You're gonna wake up 2-3 times and have dreams.

First one I could have done without. Nothing tragic or super gross, but still gross in my opinion. Second one was kinda cool/magical because I was being pulled through a small asian village. Got to see some of the wildlife up close. Some were so curious they nearly got hit by the carriage thingy. Then we stopped for some food and I saw a pure white, dog that looked like it was on the verge of being critically underweight. So I pop in to try and find some sweet potatoes and meat but wake up before I can figure things out. 

I was so tempted to fall back asleep to try and resume the dream but...it's almost 4pm. 
Guh.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> America needs more public transport and to have a cross country affordable transit rail system like real nations do.
> Imagine how far less emissions we would have had if they didnt how much easier we could all get around and safer too.


Over 90% of US territory counts under some definition of "rural" and the other less than 10% is designed and inhabited by narcissistic drunks who must have everything immediately.

"Uphill battle" doesn't even begin to describe any potential transportation fixes.

And that is as far as I take this because my experience has been that way, WAY too many people who focus on "emissions" aim at the wrong problems entirely.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Over 90% of US territory counts under some definition of "rural" and the other less than 10% is designed and inhabited by narcissistic drunks who must have everything immediately.
> 
> "Uphill battle" doesn't even begin to describe any potential transportation fixes.
> 
> And that is as far as I take this because my experience has been that way, WAY too many people who focus on "emissions" aim at the wrong problems entirely.



A scientific analysis would be required to determine the extent to which air pollution from cement and electricity generation improving cross-country american railways would be offset by reductions from alternative modes of transport such as aeroplanes or long-haul private car journeys. 
You can tell the answer wouldn't be a 'yes do this' or 'no don't do this' type; it would be an answer more along the lines of 'do this amount, and target these places'. 

I bet numerous studies have been done on these questions, and that the answers depend on variables like spatial scale and the geography that separates destinations. 
e.g. maybe it is worth linking towns in rural California together by electric rail, in order to prevent internal flights, but it may be less beneficial to build a bullet train connection between Portland and Dallas. 

A scientific analysis would also be required to answer mechamerg's question of whether a public transport system is 'safer' than air-travel. 
I am betting the answer to that one is 'no appreciable difference', because both commercial air-travel and railways are exceptionally safe forms of travel.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 26, 2021)

Why someone would have to bother to pay these services like XBox's gamepass if they can just solely remove a game and make it unplayable forever?

I hate with all my being how everything has become a fucking rental risk-inversion system where your paid or rented things can just disappear in a thanos snap.


Changed my mind...
I don't want an XBox, why would I want one after all?
*Kicks the dust on the ground*
 uuugh~!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Why someone would have to bother to pay these services like XBox's gamepass if they can just solely remove a game and make it unplayable forever?
> 
> I hate with all my being how everything has become a fucking rental risk-inversion system where your paid or rented things can just disappear in a thanos snap.
> 
> ...


That sounds awful! I can understand how it would be frustrating.. it can be very expensive to collect each game individually too. DX


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> That sounds awful! I can understand how it would be frustrating.. it can be very expensive to collect each game individually too. DX


Exactly!
when my burrfriend explained it to me, I felt frustrated and angry
and my desire for a xbox console dropped down into the mariana's trench

like this also happens with programs to make videogames for example, only rental or the demo are available, and as a USA spanish-speaking youtuber said "and then, if the company dissapears, I wouldn't be able use the program anymore"

I miss the old times when, everyone could just buy things for forever without worries ;w;


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 27, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Over 90% of US territory counts under some definition of "rural" and the other less than 10% is designed and inhabited by narcissistic drunks who must have everything immediately.
> 
> "Uphill battle" doesn't even begin to describe any potential transportation fixes.
> 
> And that is as far as I take this because my experience has been that way, WAY too many people who focus on "emissions" aim at the wrong problems entirely.


We can't agree on science, can't tell Russia from Montana, and are worried more about guns and masks than civil rights - and now you want us to focus on solving existential crises?


Fallowfox said:


> A scientific analysis would be required to determine the extent to which air pollution from cement and electricity generation improving cross-country american railways would be offset by reductions from alternative modes of transport such as aeroplanes or long-haul private car journeys.
> You can tell the answer wouldn't be a 'yes do this' or 'no don't do this' type; it would be an answer more along the lines of 'do this amount, and target these places'.
> 
> I bet numerous studies have been done on these questions, and that the answers depend on variables like spatial scale and the geography that separates destinations.
> ...


Environment hurts brain.  Need vroom vroom and boom boom...

Nope, my vent is need more Sailor Moon.


----------



## Kope (Dec 27, 2021)

I wish I felt good enough to create art


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 27, 2021)

Kope said:


> I wish I felt good enough to create art


Make vent art! 
Create something based on what you feel!


----------



## Kope (Dec 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Make vent art!
> Create something based on what you feel!


That's a good idea but I ended up playing some piano/guitar instead lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 27, 2021)

Kope said:


> That's a good idea but I ended up playing some piano/guitar instead lol


That's awesome! What songs do you know/are practicing?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 27, 2021)

I guess more the opposite of a vent in a way but still a vent! my brother gifted me some old comic magazines from the 80s for Christmas, it was so free and creative back then, a breath of fresh air; often crass, irreverent, controversial, very far from what we have now. Not that we don't have gross disgusting stuff but it's politically correct instead of being dissident, the stuff that THEY often satirized back then, that finds it appropriate to cow you into submission. Comics nowadays are dry as an old cat turd.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 27, 2021)

Mental illness is cruel and unforgiving.

I'm trying to be better. I swear.


----------



## rekcerW (Dec 27, 2021)

depression is definitely a pain in the ass. there doesn't be any apparent real way to just be over it ever. there are some stories of it, but every instance is individually dependant. it takes lots of effort to learn how to manage it when it gets you bad enough.

it's easy to be overwhelmed by it, but it's just as easy to try and pretend it's not there and have it burn you from the inside out. it's a shitty thing and big-time kudos to everybody else out there that are at least treading water with that pile of shit on your shoulders!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Personally, I don't bother doing Christmas.
> 
> So my vent is that all of the work I am trying to move forwards gets log-jammed in delays at this time of year.


I almost have to do Christmas, for my family and my mental health. You see, I lost my father some forty-nine years ago and we buried him on Christmas Eve. Somehow, every Christmas I feel like I'm trying to bring back a little part of him by hanging lights, doing a tree, baking goods, etc. The lean years we did nothing because of the whole "Putting a roof over our heads" thing, those were the worst for me to suffer through. This one was kind of special, since I hung good ol' C9 sized lights on the house. They were LED but the whole idea was that it was something my father would have done. Hoping to get the house rewired so we can have more lights next year.


Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I got COVID for Christmas


That is not a Christmas present. I will send Santa a personal letter to make him retract that gift.


MechaMegs said:


> America needs more public transport and to have a cross country affordable transit rail system like real nations do.
> Imagine how far less emissions we would have had if they didnt how much easier we could all get around and safer too.


I will agree fully! Amtrak is a sad joke. Three people, Indianapolis to Oakland, CA., middle of February, about $7,300 USD for a round-trip!! That is close to $2 USD per mile!! I don't think that includes tax, either!! WTF?!? Are you kidding me? I'm sure this wouldn't be this way in Europe. BTW, we could drive this in forty hours, about five hundred dollars in fuel one way. The train is fifty-four hours plus any delays one way.

@Fallowfox - Amtrak is mostly diesel except on the Eastern Seaboard/cities. Until the Gov't allows competition from private rail (which would never happen), Amtrak will continue to bleed money each year. They just haven't figured out the whole "More passengers at a lower fare is good" thing yet. I see Amtrak disappearing in the next twenty years. The only thing I can see that will save them is the electric car. Nobody will want to take a cross country trip that's governed by distance between charging stations and time to recharge numbers. That will make Trains and airplanes highly desirable by the time savings they will see vs. electric car travel.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 28, 2021)

My brother in law is upset because our cat never leaves my sides, well if you took her to the vet instead i putting her in my room everythine she started to feel her heat coming or just ya know TAKE CARE AND BE WITH HER ONCE IN A WHILE instead of slamming her in my room.

She would be more friendly to you as well you fucking child


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> @Fallowfox - Amtrak is mostly diesel except on the Eastern Seaboard/cities. Until the Gov't allows competition from private rail (which would never happen), Amtrak will continue to bleed money each year. They just haven't figured out the whole "More passengers at a lower fare is good" thing yet. I see Amtrak disappearing in the next twenty years. The only thing I can see that will save them is the electric car. Nobody will want to take a cross country trip that's governed by distance between charging stations and time to recharge numbers. That will make Trains and airplanes highly desirable by the time savings they will see vs. electric car travel.


So I thought this was an interesting thought, because railways in the UK were privatised in the late twentieth century.
So I tried to look up to see whether there was a clear answer to how this affected the industry, but it seems like a subject of contentious debate with no agreement- even among academics. 
Both total journeys and the ticket price increased for example, so some additional subtlety must exist beyond the notion that competition is a silver bullet.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 28, 2021)

This isn't really a full-on vent, but when I see fat Americans in other countries I get self conscious waiting for the 'lol fat American' jokes to show up. I usually find them funny it's just one of those thigns where I'm like "Haha, yep we do have an obesity problem :| "

I'll never forget when I left the country for the first time (to New Zealand) and even the fattest usual person was like middle of the road by Amerifat standards. The old people really surprised me, a lot of them seemed relatively fit and thin compared to some of the doughier old people I know.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> This isn't really a full-on vent, but when I see fat Americans in other countries I get self conscious waiting for the 'lol fat American' jokes to show up. I usually find them funny it's just one of those thigns where I'm like "Haha, yep we do have an obesity problem :| "
> 
> I'll never forget when I left the country for the first time (to New Zealand) and even the fattest usual person was like middle of the road by Amerifat standards. The old people really surprised me, a lot of them seemed relatively fit and thin compared to some of the doughier old people I know.


Yeah, having seen too many "fatlogic" scenarios on the Internet, I've found that other countries really do not tolerate obesity the same way America does.  (Now, to be fair, it's not EXACT - those people will claim they're being denied for a simple BMI number when the reality is it's more of a general health requirement, and that obesity has a lot of comorbidities that require more consistent medical intervention.)

I won't give the EXACT logic I've heard of denying people with certain health conditions (a number of which are tied to obesity) from applying for residency because I feel slimy just THINKING it even if it's a real concern.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 28, 2021)

Been feeling off all day, and worrying I'm coming down with something. Like, it's not going to put me out horribly (any more than "I'm sick and being sick sucks," anyway), but I was at the vet with ragdoll yesterday and I'd hate to have gone there while potentially infectuous. Plus we've apparently hit the "creeping not-quite-nosebleed" point of dry winter air, so that's fun. :V



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yeah, having seen too many "fatlogic" scenarios on the Internet, I've found that other countries really do not tolerate obesity the same way America does. (Now, to be fair, it's not EXACT - those people will claim they're being denied for a simple BMI number when the reality is it's more of a general health requirement, and that obesity has a lot of comorbidities that require more consistent medical intervention.)


My understanding is that there are some groups in the US for whom US food culture and/or availability of healthy, affordable food and/or availability of health care are huge contributors to their obesity. Obesity is a hella complex subject both socially and medically, and I'm not going to say you're wrong about the degree to which obesity is tolerated in some countries compared to the US, though I suspect the US is also a country which (unfortunately) is pretty well primed for obesity. In no way do I intend to cast shade on any individuals over their weight by this, just broad-scale observation. No such observations are really applicable to individual cases.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 28, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yeah, having seen too many "fatlogic" scenarios on the Internet, I've found that other countries really do not tolerate obesity the same way America does.  (Now, to be fair, it's not EXACT - those people will claim they're being denied for a simple BMI number when the reality is it's more of a general health requirement, and that obesity has a lot of comorbidities that require more consistent medical intervention.)
> 
> I won't give the EXACT logic I've heard of denying people with certain health conditions (a number of which are tied to obesity) from applying for residency because I feel slimy just THINKING it even if it's a real concern.


Having sugar added to everything Americans eat really doesn't help. Which is an issue that is compounded by the fact that fast food is much cheaper than anything else. Some of it is partly due to the consumer culture in the West. Not trying to excuse being overweight, just adding context.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 28, 2021)

@quoting_mungo Really hit in on the head in regards to how it's both a complex subject and does have some obvious nails sticking out for causes. That many people simply _could not_ get even just a singular visit to a primary care doctor for free / cheap (something that it turns out is quite useful for getting personally tailored advice on how best to tackle one's personal weight complications) until relatively recently; That long work weeks (average work week in the US is actually slightly _over_ 40 hours ATM for ages 25-54, and that's without accounting for commute which potentially cuts another 2-5 hours if _unreliant_ on public transportation and people working second jobs and whatnot) greatly discourage spending what stretched time you have off cooking (particularly if you have a family: If you're spending the first ninety minutes of the day preparing kids for school, then working for the next ~9ish hours, then picking kids up, then...); That many people resort to food as a luxury as it's something that _individually_ is cheap and offers immediate gratification (Buying a new console? $200-$500. Treating yourself to Red Robin? $40, if that. Yes, if you do the latter five times you're already in the console cost territory, but if it's a bad week you're not thinking "What if I have four more bad weeks this year?" but "I just want to gorge and vegetate"); Pricing - often times unconsciously - skewing towards less healthy and more sugary / fatty foods in ways that discourage healthy eating habits (I sure would love to eat salmon as often as I do other meat! Shame one costs $5 for nine servings and the other costs $10.99 for _most_ of a pound); The omnipresence of soda and other high sugar drinks (seriously: Soda is _everywhere_ in the US to a degree that cannot be understated)...

While at casual glance it's easy to go "Just stop being lazy and eat healthier", the more one scratches at the situation in the US the easier it becomes to realize "Oh, so _that_ is why obesity is a problem". As the above isn't even _close_ to comprehensive. For example: I could make a good case on how the reliance on personal transportation has diminished the prevalence of walking to the point that there's many people who consider it a good day if they walk, like, a sum _2 to 5 miles_ between leaving the house at day's start and settling in at day's end. I think a lot of people who live outside the US can explain just how _insignificant_ a walking amount that is.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> My understanding is that there are some groups in the US for whom US food culture and/or availability of healthy, affordable food and/or availability of health care are huge contributors to their obesity. Obesity is a hella complex subject both socially and medically, and I'm not going to say you're wrong about the degree to which obesity is tolerated in some countries compared to the US, though I suspect the US is also a country which (unfortunately) is pretty well primed for obesity. In no way do I intend to cast shade on any individuals over their weight by this, just broad-scale observation. No such observations are really applicable to individual cases.


"Primed for obesity"?

I know I'm going to go a bit smaller-scale than the US in general, but let me try to picture that phrase for a second.

I live in an area where, within a whopping 10 mile diameter circle, we have: one second-rate grocery store (it'll get your basics but if your diet has special needs, tough break), one dollar store, two convenience stores, 3-4 restaurants (none of which are vegan-friendly and I think all of them have quite a few allergens in most of the food), and we may eventually get a deli.  They're spaced out so that MOST of it is on one side of the 10-mile zone (one restaurant and the possible deli are in the middle, one convenience store is on the opposite side of everything else).  And there are NOT enough safe walking spaces to go all the way across that 10 miles.

I have heard many, MANY stories of places having far less, and that's when expanded to 10 miles.  Try to imagine that within 2-3 miles for the people who don't have easy access to transportation in any form.

Is that kind of dearth of choice, especially the part about areas with less than what I stated my area had, what you mean by an area being "primed for obesity"?  (I don't include the "lack of opportunities to exercise" factor as there's both a park and a nature trail, way more than a lot of places have.  I am not aware of other exercise opportunities however, especially crucial because winter generally renders those two options impractical.)

(I think the only reason we're not seeing more obese people around my area is because there are a LOT of older tryhards living up here who got overeducated on doing things themselves.  Interpret that as "far more active" or "far more knowledgeable about food", whichever you prefer.)



As for where it's tolerated more, I'd actually like to know who tolerates it more than the US.  Because the "fatlogic" stuff I was referencing has a tendency to HEAVILY distort the realities about obesity, and that includes where it's worse.



I have no further answers for the rest of the responses at this time.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 28, 2021)

Sort of a rant; the damned steam heat boiler decided it didn't want to make steam this morning at 0-dark-thirty hours. Got up, futzed with the boiler, gave up and set up a heater to at least try to keep the mid-30°F temps outside from making it fooking cold inside, possibly freezing the pipes if it dropped further. Call to our boiler tech made at 9:00 a.m., wife unit procured a second heater so we're spinning that electric meter trying to stay ahead of the dropping indoor temps. Tech shows up in the early afternoon, presses this up-until-now hidden reset button, all is good. $55.00 USD charge for knowing where the button was. it is now 8:22 p.m., house is a cozy 73°F and the wife unit is happy again. However, I'm a wreck, my nerves are jangled and I need a stiff drink but it's really too early for that bedtime nightcap. FML.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Primed for obesity"?
> 
> I know I'm going to go a bit smaller-scale than the US in general, but let me try to picture that phrase for a second.
> 
> ...


I live in Central Indiana and my hometown has a population of 56,000 people. We have multiple areas that are called "Food Deserts" because there are no stores in a two mile radius of most of the residents in that zone. However, those same zones have eleven (11) Dollar General stores, five "Panties" (convenience stores), numerous fast food joints, pizza joints, take-out rib places and taquerias. My nearest "true" grocery store is 1.6 miles away, about two hours round trip by the local transit buses. Further out, I have five more very good grocery stores but I have to drive to get there. The lack of good grocery stores for these "Food Desert" population areas and the dearth of bad places to shop/eat are contributing factors to obesity here.

Another factor is the poverty level here leads to many that have zero access to health care and dietary training/coaching. I'm very lucky in that I make more retired than I did working and I have supplementary insurance to fill in the gaps with Medicare. Most low income don't have that same luxury. There are those that do the balancing act; "Food or medicine?" You see these people in the stores, buying beans, potatoes, rice, the cheapest cuts of meat and I know that diet would have me weighing five hundred pounds in nothing flat.

Well, maybe we should put in some grocery stores to fix this outstanding issue of access to good food. Nope, the city has a building that it will sell for a song, a former Marsh Grocery where the roof has been repaired and the electrical service has been upgraded. We have no takers becasue the location is in an area with depressed income. The city just purchased the other Marsh Grocery site in another "Food Desert" area, no takers there and it's a killer site with potential to draw smaller businesses to fill out the adjoining strip mall. About 2.2 miles from me, more or less.

So you see, the problem has many facets that makes it very hard to impossible to fix. Hey, if I had the coin, I would open a grocery store in the North side Marsh location and make good bank on my investment. Well, checked my pocketbook, all that came out was moths. Anyway, that's my take on it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2021)

My COVID symptoms are mostly gone, and now I'm just stir-crazy


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 29, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Primed for obesity"?
> 
> I know I'm going to go a bit smaller-scale than the US in general, but let me try to picture that phrase for a second.
> 
> ...


Some of what I was thinking of was the kind of thing @Attaman and @Kellan Meig'h  mentioned, some was things like subsidies on products leading to them being used in freaking everything (high fructose corn syrup, anyone?), some was how big car culture is there, and, well… it’s a mess of cultural and access/dearth-of-options and corporate bullshittery. Like… it’s kinda wild to me how there’s breakfast cereal with literal fucking candy in it (Lucky Charms), or how pastries with _frosting_ are considered a breakfast/snack food rather than a treat for special occasions or dessert (Pop Tarts). When I went to school in the US, our lunch room had pizza and fries available every freaking day IIRC. I’m not trying to throw shit around, again, so much as making general, broad observations.

I guess by “primed for obesity,” more than anything else, I believe it’s slightly (or more than slightly, but I don’t want to speak too much on the degree here) harder to _not_ head towards excess weight in the US, compared to many other western  countries.

I wasn’t thinking “tolerates more” so much as “not tolerates markedly less.”


----------



## Kope (Dec 29, 2021)

Rayd said:


> maybe a darker subject than usual, but the trial for the murder of my mother is next month. i become overwhelmingly stressed just thinking about it. i've never seen this man's face and i don't know if i want to. my entire family is pressuring me to speak (as most of them are) and i don't know if i have it in me to do so, even if i have a lot to say, and know exactly what it is i want to say. this experience is going to traumatize me further, i just know it. i know it's necessary, but i cant stop acknowledging how this should have never had to happen.
> 
> ontop of that, i've been vainly researching a quick, efficient way to backup voicemails from my mom, as the cut-off date for my current sim card is really soon. i've had this phone for a really long time so i have quite literally hundreds of voicemails from her, and i don't want to record and save them one by one, but may have to since i haven't found any quicker method that works.


I’m so sorry for all the pain you’ve been through


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 29, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Amtrak is mostly diesel except on the Eastern Seaboard/cities. Until the Gov't allows competition from private rail (which would never happen), Amtrak will continue to bleed money each year. They just haven't figured out the whole "More passengers at a lower fare is good" thing yet. I see Amtrak disappearing in the next twenty years. The only thing I can see that will save them is the electric car. Nobody will want to take a cross country trip that's governed by distance between charging stations and time to recharge numbers. That will make Trains and airplanes highly desirable by the time savings they will see vs. electric car travel.


Not a vent, just a response to this because I spend too much time researching rail companies and trains and not enough time actually riding them

Wasn't Amtrak created after most if not all the private operators pulled out of the market because it was unprofitable? The UK is an example as to how privatisation in the rail passenger transport sector makes things just worse, not better.

Most of the 'efficent' transport providers that make meaningful contributions towards the countries' economies (by transferring lots of people reasonably cheaply and fast) are state-owned oligopolists, most notably being SNCF in france and JR in japan (or DB in germany)


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 29, 2021)

"hey you can't qualify for unemployment because you moved out on your own and left your employer instead of looking for a place to stay near work"

Wut
Did y'all forget the part where I don't have a car??? And the lack of public transportation?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> "hey you can't qualify for unemployment because you moved out on your own and left your employer instead of looking for a place to stay near work"
> 
> Wut
> Did y'all forget the part where I don't have a car??? And the lack of public transportation?


You can move in with me...

Also, on previous posts:
16 years of living in Europe and Asia got me pretty proud of spot the American games and my lovely rendition of O Canada


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 29, 2021)

I may have given myself food poisoning. Oops. NTS: leftover meat may not be good five days later. >.>


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 29, 2021)

All this talk of American obesity has got my memory working overtime so I would like to vent on being forced to recall People of Walmart.


----------



## Kope (Dec 29, 2021)

I feel so alone


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> This isn't really a full-on vent, but when I see fat Americans in other countries I get self conscious waiting for the 'lol fat American' jokes to show up. I usually find them funny it's just one of those thigns where I'm like "Haha, yep we do have an obesity problem :| "
> 
> I'll never forget when I left the country for the first time (to New Zealand) and even the fattest usual person was like middle of the road by Amerifat standards. The old people really surprised me, a lot of them seemed relatively fit and thin compared to some of the doughier old people I know.


The obesity epidemic is almost as severe in the UK as it is the US.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 29, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Some of what I was thinking of was the kind of thing @Attaman and @Kellan Meig'h  mentioned, some was things like subsidies on products leading to them being used in freaking everything (high fructose corn syrup, anyone?), some was how big car culture is there, and, well… it’s a mess of cultural and access/dearth-of-options and corporate bullshittery. Like… it’s kinda wild to me how there’s breakfast cereal with literal fucking candy in it (Lucky Charms), or how pastries with _frosting_ are considered a breakfast/snack food rather than a treat for special occasions or dessert (Pop Tarts). When I went to school in the US, our lunch room had pizza and fries available every freaking day IIRC. I’m not trying to throw shit around, again, so much as making general, broad observations.
> 
> I guess by “primed for obesity,” more than anything else, I believe it’s slightly (or more than slightly, but I don’t want to speak too much on the degree here) harder to _not_ head towards excess weight in the US, compared to many other western  countries.
> 
> I wasn’t thinking “tolerates more” so much as “not tolerates markedly less.”


When I was a kid, waaaaay back in the last century, PopTarts came in two flavors; blueberry and strawberry, both unfrosted. Different fomulas for the ingredients, too. When the first frosted 'Tarts came along, it was the blueberry variant. Gack! The frosting was hideous, too. So, two 'Tarts, just about any flavor now, is about 67 to 70 carbs. I have them for breakfast when I test lower than 85 mg/dL. Above that number, I have something like eggs and sausage. I'm supposed to have anywhere from 45 to 70 carbs in each meal so two 'Tarts are in that range. What hurts is that d00d that has the whole box (six or eight) in one setting. BTW, still prefer the unfrosted 'Tarts which sometimes are hard to find.

And, Lucky Charms are a breakfast crime! They taste nasty to me.


ConorHyena said:


> Not a vent, just a response to this because I spend too much time researching rail companies and trains and not enough time actually riding them
> 
> Wasn't Amtrak created after most if not all the private operators pulled out of the market because it was unprofitable? The UK is an example as to how privatisation in the rail passenger transport sector makes things just worse, not better.
> 
> Most of the 'efficent' transport providers that make meaningful contributions towards the countries' economies (by transferring lots of people reasonably cheaply and fast) are state-owned oligopolists, most notably being SNCF in france and JR in japan (or DB in germany)


Amtrak was devised to 'save' the travel rail system when rail lines discovered freight was better paying than hauling people. It just seems to me that the price for passenger rail service should be cheaper than or maybe the same as driving my car to a destination. That's how the airlines price their fares, to a degree. Rail service is cheap only around the Washington, D.C. area and the New York/Pennsylvania corridors. I wonder some times if the scenic rail service pricing isn't subsidizing the metro lines.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Dec 29, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> When I was a kid, waaaaay back in the last century, PopTarts came in two flavors; blueberry and strawberry, both unfrosted. Different fomulas for the ingredients, too. When the first frosted 'Tarts came along, it was the blueberry variant. Gack! The frosting was hideous, too. So, two 'Tarts, just about any flavor now, is about 67 to 70 carbs. I have them for breakfast when I test lower than 85 mg/dL. Above that number, I have something like eggs and sausage. I'm supposed to have anywhere from 45 to 70 carbs in each meal so two 'Tarts are in that range. What hurts is that d00d that has the whole box (six or eight) in one setting. BTW, still prefer the unfrosted 'Tarts which sometimes are hard to find.
> 
> And, Lucky Charms are a breakfast crime! They taste nasty to me.
> 
> Amtrak was devised to 'save' the travel rail system when rail lines discovered freight was better paying than hauling people. It just seems to me that the price for passenger rail service should be cheaper than or maybe the same as driving my car to a destination. That's how the airlines price their fares, to a degree. Rail service is cheap only around the Washington, D.C. area and the New York/Pennsylvania corridors. I wonder some times if the scenic rail service pricing isn't subsidizing the metro lines.


We deserve more choo choos.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 30, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Some of what I was thinking of was the kind of thing @Attaman and @Kellan Meig'h  mentioned, some was things like subsidies on products leading to them being used in freaking everything (high fructose corn syrup, anyone?), some was how big car culture is there, and, well… it’s a mess of cultural and access/dearth-of-options and corporate bullshittery.


Well, it's also _*jobs*_ as well..... as if you live in a corn growing state, (like Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma, or even parts of South Dakota) - and (in some places) up to 50% of the local economy may be based on that one crop alone - then obviously, communities such as these *rely* on things like corn syrup which is derived from their state's local cash crop. And let's be honest - (most average Americans could probably care less about corn syrup all that much, if some amounts of it was in their food)..... at least the ones I know.

And so, if the local branded bread has a little of this in the ingredients, and.... it still remains the same price (around $1.25 for each loaf) then, most Americans I think would be okay with that.

Although, the issue does apparently have some weight however, as our local grocery store branded bread now states on the label that it's not a part of the ingredients anymore.





Or the "big car culture" (as you call it) in places like Michigan, Tennessee, or Pennsylvania - where many of these cars were built - relied on them also, as it was a part of their local economies.... and thus, the slogan "Buy American" actually meant something besides just the locale of where things were made..... it meant: we were supporting our local economies also, which are the driving economic forces of our country.



quoting_mungo said:


> When I went to school in the US, our lunch room had pizza and fries available every freaking day IIRC.


Well... that's what sells, and that's what the people want..... and so, the local lunch room is just fulfilling people's requests..... and if it was taken off the menu, I'd imagine they'd have lots of complaints about it.

Teens want burgers, fries, pizza, and the occasional taco...... broccoli, spinach, and kale, are usually not on their hunger lists...... and that's just reality, whether we like it or not.


quoting_mungo said:


> I guess by “primed for obesity,” more than anything else, I believe it’s slightly (or more than slightly, but I don’t want to speak too much on the degree here) harder to _not_ head towards excess weight in the US, compared to many other western  countries.


Honestly, that's a reach... that statement.... as it's not just the US alone; it's seen throughout the Western countries, including in:


Fallowfox said:


> The obesity epidemic is almost as severe in the UK as it is the US.


.... jolly old Europe. ☺
-------------------


Kellan Meig'h said:


> Amtrak was devised to 'save' the travel rail system when rail lines discovered freight was better paying than hauling people.


[EDIT]: Just travel in coach bro, like the rest of us peasants gotta do ☺.... you'll save a ton.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 30, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Amtrak was devised to 'save' the travel rail system when rail lines discovered freight was better paying than hauling people. It just seems to me that the price for passenger rail service should be cheaper than or maybe the same as driving my car to a destination. That's how the airlines price their fares, to a degree. Rail service is cheap only around the Washington, D.C. area and the New York/Pennsylvania corridors. I wonder some times if the scenic rail service pricing isn't subsidizing the metro lines.


Afaik, Amtrak wanted to pull out of the long distance market because it was actually the other way around - metro is the profitable one, while the scenic, long distance ones are costing the company money.

Your right tho, obviously. It's not ideal if you have to pay ridiculous monies for a train journey.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 30, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Or the "big car culture" (as you call it) in places like Michigan, Tennessee, or Pennsylvania - where many of these cars were built - relied on them also, as it was a part of their local economies.... and thus, the slogan "Buy American" actually meant something besides just the locale of where things were made..... it meant: we were supporting our local economies also, which are the driving economic forces of our country.


None of that explains why people drive distances that could easily be walked in under ten minutes. It doesn’t explain why a mall complex has stores on both sides of a major (like 3 lanes each way if memory serves) road with no under/overpass or crosswalk and in general is pretty pedestrian unfriendly. It’s not about people _owning_ cars, it’s about how those cars are used. (That cars on average seem to be larger and thirstier in the US is a completely different matter which has little if anything to do with obesity.) 



Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well... that's what sells, and that's what the people want..... and so, the local lunch room is just fulfilling people's requests..... and if it was taken off the menu, I'd imagine they'd have lots of complaints about it.
> 
> Teens want burgers, fries, pizza, and the occasional taco...... broccoli, spinach, and kale, are usually not on their hunger lists...... and that's just reality, whether we like it or not.


It’s a high school lunch room, not a mall food court. “What sells” shouldn’t be a primary concern, serving balanced, nutritional meals should. (“Can be eaten with a spoon, fingers, or fork” also shouldn’t be a primary concern, but at my US school freaking table knives were off the table, pun intended.)

Yes, kids might bitch. Tough titties. If they want pizza so bad let them bring it from home rather than serve it in the lunch room.

We’ve all got that one thing that was served at school lunch that we just hated. We’ve all seen that one dish that was clearly designed to be cheap, not appetizing. Doesn’t change the fact that by and large, school lunches (done properly) are reasonably balanced meals.

As I have already said multiple times, it’s a complex topic and all I can do is point at things that strike me as _contributors_ to a larger problem. You’re welcome to disagree, though I should hope you’re not trying to argue that lunch room pizza and fries five days a week is a healthy diet.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> When I was a kid, waaaaay back in the last century, PopTarts came in two flavors; blueberry and strawberry, both unfrosted. Different fomulas for the ingredients, too. When the first frosted 'Tarts came along, it was the blueberry variant. Gack! The frosting was hideous, too. So, two 'Tarts, just about any flavor now, is about 67 to 70 carbs. I have them for breakfast when I test lower than 85 mg/dL. Above that number, I have something like eggs and sausage. I'm supposed to have anywhere from 45 to 70 carbs in each meal so two 'Tarts are in that range. What hurts is that d00d that has the whole box (six or eight) in one setting. BTW, still prefer the unfrosted 'Tarts which sometimes are hard to find.


If they work for you, that’s good and I’m not gonna pass judgment; I personally don’t think I’d find two pop tarts to have enough substance for a breakfast. I will object on principle to frosting being on anything treated as “regular food,” though.


----------



## Kope (Dec 30, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> None of that explains why people drive distances that could easily be walked in under ten minutes. It doesn’t explain why a mall complex has stores on both sides of a major (like 3 lanes each way if memory serves) road with no under/overpass or crosswalk and in general is pretty pedestrian unfriendly. It’s not about people _owning_ cars, it’s about how those cars are used. (That cars on average seem to be larger and thirstier in the US is a completely different matter which has little if anything to do with obesity.)
> 
> 
> It’s a high school lunch room, not a mall food court. “What sells” shouldn’t be a primary concern, serving balanced, nutritional meals should. (“Can be eaten with a spoon, fingers, or fork” also shouldn’t be a primary concern, but at my US school freaking table knives were off the table, pun intended.)
> ...


Car Corporate lobbyists  have won over sensible public  transportation


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 30, 2021)

Kope said:


> Car Corporate lobbyists  have won over sensible public  transportation


Oh, absolutely. Was more responding to the misunderstanding of what I was referring to by car culture.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Amtrak was devised to 'save' the travel rail system when rail lines discovered freight was better paying than hauling people. It just seems to me that the price for passenger rail service should be cheaper than or maybe the same as driving my car to a destination. That's how the airlines price their fares, to a degree. Rail service is cheap only around the Washington, D.C. area and the New York/Pennsylvania corridors. I wonder some times if the scenic rail service pricing isn't subsidizing the metro lines.



Rails are expensive to maintain and run properly, so if you want to guarantee a cheap ticket price you will need to subsidise this cost. 
Indeed, British railways are privately run, but the tax-payer still subsidises the ticket cost, for example. 

The question at the end of the day is whether reduced traffic congestion and deaths from particulate pollution from cars is worth that subsidy.
It probably is morally worth it. Since treating cancers from particulate inhalation is expensive, it's probably also the economically cheaper option, but you'd need to do maths to be sure and the uncertainty might be high.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2021)

Of note: While I _love_ the tangent of trains, we could probably move this into a dedicated thread. Both because it's a subject that has a lot to discuss (even without getting into things that might be considered taboo on FAF), and because I don't think anyone would complain about a thread that exists as an excuse to post train pictures.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Of note: While I _love_ the tangent of trains, we could probably move this into a dedicated thread. Both because it's a subject that has a lot to discuss (even without getting into things that might be considered taboo on FAF), and because I don't think anyone would complain about a thread that exists as an excuse to post train pictures.



I *will* derail this thread with trains, Attaman.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 30, 2021)

Kope said:


> Car Corporate lobbyists  have won over sensible public  transportation


They've saved millions of lives in the current pandemicky context then, public transportation is a giant superspreader


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 30, 2021)

Honestly, I think Toyhouse is having a negative effect on my mental health. I mean, the art games are always fun, but unfortunately, a bunch of my claims are overdue now because I had university exams earlier this month. Maybe it’s because I just got my booster jab, but I’ve been feeling so burned out today. I’m probably going to take a break from TH in the new year.


----------



## Kope (Dec 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> They've saved millions of lives in the current pandemicky context then, public transportation is a giant superspreader


Good point, but I’d rather take a cheap bus ride than have to worry about gas all the time plus it helps with climate change (did you know we had electric cars in 1880?)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 30, 2021)

it would appear after a five year hiatus my trichotillomania is back

guess I'm balding again

fuck


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 30, 2021)

Can't seem to get my sleep schedule right side up. Having a weird headache (possibly a sinus headache, possibly something else), which doesn't make anything better.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 30, 2021)

So my parents are telling me that I'm going to have to pack up a lot of my stuff pretty soon.

No, they're not kicking me out!  This is actually a lot more innocent.  They've wanted to redo the floor on my side for months now (all sides agree that wall-to-wall carpet SUCKS and that stuff is pretty much the story of the side of the house where I have my stuff), made it absolutely clear that I'd have to get my belongings out of the way to do it - and they're finally getting around to it.

Hopefully they don't discover something disgusting like mold on the concrete under this carpet.  That's about the only thing that could beat the "rotten timbers held by layers of linoleum" that we witnessed when we redid the floor on the other side of the house.

....this still basically means no VR gaming for at least a week when they get to doing the floor under my computer space.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 31, 2021)

This Resin stuff has been fairly easy.
Except not at the same time.

Mix and pour. Got it. Wasn't perfect on my first run because I had no internet to double check. Apparently hardener weighs more than resin so I can't measure my pours on a scale. Cool. Got it. Great! It worked!

Except my torch got too close and melted some of the molds.
Okay, no biggy, I'll just make sure to keep it on low and at a distance!
Great!
Okay...
So why isn't the-
Oh fuck
I didn't pour enough on this one like I thought I did, cause the thin backing broke after removing it.
Shit
This one didn't dry fully, even though it's from the same pour as the rest of them!
This one is pure liquid compared to the others, wtf!
This one is solid, but for some reason I can't begin to pull it out of the mold! I didn't overpour either so what gives?
Feck!
FECK!
ITS ALL OVER ME
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Just gotta wait for some golden beads to arrive before I can top off the ones that were successful.
Then we'll see how well I can seal them off and finish the job...
...hopefully without any more fuckups -u-'

I just need to figure out how I can clean some of these supplies to maximize my uses.
Sucks having these droppers and having to toss them after every session.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 31, 2021)

Kope said:


> Good point, but I’d rather take a cheap bus ride than have to worry about gas all the time plus it helps with climate change (did you know we had electric cars in 1880?)


I take the bus every day (I hope not for very long) and since most of them are near empty, and they drive ALL day, I'm not sure they really pollute any less than an equivalent number of small cars doing only two commutes a day.

As for cheapness? I think I'd rather take one big expense now and then than render me dependent on these unreliable lines (not to mention it's not that cheap especially if you need it every day), there's ALWAYS a technical problem at one point or the other down the line that's making me crazy. AND people are stupider and uglier every day that passes, but well that's big cities for you

That adds up. Plus it's not like coronavirus is the only thing that's running free in the bus and subway, there's also gastroenteritis at the moment and I'd rather not get that either


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 31, 2021)

As an American I am incensed and outraged that trains are not derailing more often and in more unreasonable and unexpected places, climate change isn't happening fast enough, people aren't as thicc as dinosaurs, and high fructose corn syrup isn't causing diabeetus fueling an out of control hospital system, and my car isn't metric.  Why can't we be more devisive people?! 

If you excuse me, I need to get a boob job to look more like a Barbie doll.

(No one appreciates sarcasm anymore.)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 31, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> If you excuse me, I need to get a boob job to look more like a Barbie doll.


Make sure you have them take your waist in, too, while they’re at it. Can’t be a Barbie doll without a wasp waist!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 31, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Make sure you have them take your waist in, too, while they’re at it. Can’t be a Barbie doll without a wasp waist!


Then we can all have BBQ Minerva Ribs together!!!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 31, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> None of that explains why people drive distances that could easily be walked in under ten minute.


Well, there's some elements of American culture at work there...... as - we love our automobiles both as a country, and as a society, and.... we've so gotten so used to them being a part of our lives that (in some cases) many people simply don't know how to function without one anymore..... and this way of life is ingrained into our lives now.

And so, a quick ten-minute trip by car (to the local Wal Mart down the road) is usually the preferred way to get there for most people.... instead of walking it for twenty minutes, or standing at a bus stop for half-an-hour.

It'd be healthier - for both the environment and ourselves, if we did walk..... but for most people - it's not really viable or convenient.... and this is especially true if they live in a "car dependent" community - where driving (besides walking) is really the only viable way to get around. In large and small communities.......(places like Houston, Dallas, L. A., or Phoenix) - where, even in big cities like this - one's car is really the only way to get around.



quoting_mungo said:


> It doesn’t explain why a mall complex has stores on both sides of a major (like 3 lanes each way if memory serves) road with no under/overpass or crosswalk and in general is pretty pedestrian unfriendly.


Well, in places like the cities I mentioned above (places like Houston, Dallas, L. A., or Phoenix) - mega malls on both sides of the highway are there to serve the large populations in these places either way they're traveling..... and that's done for not only convenience but simply because of the volume of motorists that want to use these places...... and - cutting across a busy six-lane highway (just to get to the local Target) isn't really viable for many people.

There are McDonald's places (one can see) on both sides of these types of highways also...... and this is for the same reasons above.


quoting_mungo said:


> It’s a high school lunch room, not a mall food court. “What sells” shouldn’t be a primary concern, serving balanced, nutritional meals should. (“Can be eaten with a spoon, fingers, or fork” also shouldn’t be a primary concern, but at my US school freaking table knives were off the table, pun intended.)


People (parents and students alike) want variety, they want choice, they want convenience, and they want to decide for themselves what they want to eat that day....... and, many of us will say that's not unreasonable.

Giving people choices doesn't mean that things need to be unhealthy; but...... if one wants to have pizza for lunch a few times a week, (most of us will see no crime in that).... so long as there's milk, and fruit that go with it.

And..... knives in the cafeteria are a big "no no" simply because of the (potential) for injuries due to using them (either intentionally due to violence, or accidently) - and thus, the school district doesn't want to take that risk...... (either legally and morally, if someone were to get hurt). It's simply safer for everyone not to have them around.



quoting_mungo said:


> I personally don’t think I’d find two pop tarts to have enough substance for a breakfast.


Well... for some us who are busy and pressed for time, we don't have too much of a choice as we rush down to the bus stop at 7 AM.... we can't be too choosy, and we take whatever our Mom's give us.


quoting_mungo said:


> I will object on principle to frosting being on anything treated as “regular food,” though.


Have you ever heard of cupcakes or toaster strudels? There's frosting on them every time...... and most of us would agree that these are regular foods.

You could argue those are just as bad..... but - for the average American consumer most, (if not all) have purchased and consumed these types of products at some point. Products like this are junk, people can argue, but they're slices of Americana also.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Anyway - (I forgot yesterday): to @Kellan Meig'h - (I was puzzled at your comments) as we once rode Amtrak all the way from San Francisco to Boston - and it cost us less than $ 200 each, in coach.

So, the only thing I can imagine you're doing is shopping around for those "private bedrooms" on the trains..... which - are always very expensive and (as far as Amtrak is concerned) is considered a "First Class" ticket, and thus - (for them): a First Class price tag comes with that.

And so, if you want First Class service be expected to pay for it also.

Another one we did: was from New York, over to Chicago, down to Dallas, then over to Tucson, and then over into L. A.; (and it was two trains all that way).... and those tickets cost us about $ 250 each.

And so..... when I say go in coach, this is what I mean by savings. There's wash rooms on the trains for coach passengers, which for most people, is sufficient...... (along with the dining car, the lounge car, the view liner car, etc).

And, unless you're super private people, the sleeper cars probably aren't worth the hefty price (IMO).... because - you're getting there at the same time everyone else is, and... you're using the same service cars that everyone else is also.


----------



## Kope (Dec 31, 2021)

Had to give away all my Christmas money and now I'm stressing about medical bills this month


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 31, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Then we can all have BBQ Minerva Ribs together!!!


Finally, a dinner food for Tyra!  

I'm all yours, girl!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 31, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Anyway - (I forgot yesterday): to @Kellan Meig'h - (I was puzzled at your comments) as we once rode Amtrak all the way from San Francisco to Boston - and it cost us less than $ 200 each, in coach.
> 
> So, the only thing I can imagine you're doing is shopping around for those "private bedrooms" on the trains..... which - are always very expensive and (as far as Amtrak is concerned) is considered a "First Class" ticket, and thus - (for them): a First Class price tag comes with that.
> ...


Well, your days of $250 per seat coach rides are long gone. For three adults, coach all the way, Indianapolis to Fremont, CA round trip is close to $3,000 USD just for the tickets and tax on said tickets. Do note that your meals are *not* included in your coach ticket so add meals, three people for two and half days and you will be sleeping sitting up. I also need a CPAP machine to sleep so that might rule out coach for me. I have heard the electrical outlets available for coach seating are hit or miss. I would need to buy a travel CPAP for coach, some $800 USD on average just for whatr might prove to be only one or two trips. Not cost effective.

So yeah, we're driving on our next trip unless I somehow have a huge windfall of $$$.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 31, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> For three adults, coach all the way, Indianapolis to Fremont, CA round trip is close to $3,000 USD just for the tickets and tax on said tickets.


.....just as a perspective, I checked airline tickets for that distance (could only get to the San Jose airport though).

At this moment, just checking Expedia's prices, I could get three plane tickets for roundtrip flights two weeks out.... for about HALF that.

Yeah, Amtrak's prices are insane.

Would you be willing to drive another stake into this coffin and give a driving example of that distance for the rest of us?  MapQuest pins that as a 32-hour drive so I'm picturing 2-4 hotel stays depending on how good you are at long-distance driving.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 31, 2021)

Chevy Equinox, 38mpg, 4 people, 12 hour drive, runs about $600 ($150/night) hotel, $10 laundry, $300 lunch/dinner, $300 gas and snacks.  That's generously overpriced.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 31, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....just as a perspective, I checked airline tickets for that distance (could only get to the San Jose airport though).
> 
> At this moment, just checking Expedia's prices, I could get three plane tickets for roundtrip flights two weeks out.... for about HALF that.
> 
> ...


So, Ford Explorer v6 4.0L, two drivers. I figured approx. 4,700 miles via I-70, I-80, I-680 and State 238 for 68 hours round trip travel time. I'm going to guess somewhere around 240 gallons that might average to $1,060 USD, food would be about $240, one night each way for hotels that might go $300 total. Let's say $1,600 total. We would take two days each way, since we are good long distance drivers. We would beat Amtrak both ways, too and have the pleasure of extending out one travel in direction to enjoy some sights on the way. LIke that corner you can stand on in Winslow, Arizona, near that flatbed Ford. Or the Grand Canyon. Or the Continental Divide. You get the idea.

*sounds of another nail being pounded into a coffin lid.*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 31, 2021)

It's not so much the "dying" part of covid that scares me, but how it's going to make me feel, because I had so many sicknesses in the past that stirred up the worst parts of my anxiety (e.g gagging/nausea/reflux, dehydration, throat/nostril/sinus irritation mainly causing the prior symptoms, bodily/abdominal pains, racey heart, high blood pressure, dizziness/spinning, up all night and day just feeling extreme discomfort and pressure all over, especially in head with this wicked loss of control over bodily sensations, vivid dreams/night terrors, and cannot eat or drink for up to 3 days, because all I have to do is move my mouth and I'll start gagging, and pretty much everything most people describe with a regular cold/flu but 2x the unpleasant experience for me, etc). Of everyone I know, I get affected by sicknesses the worst because of the nausea, especially. I really hope that when I get exposed to this, I will not have any extremely uncomfortable symptoms that will make shit feel out of control, or like a 3+ day anxiety episode, especially when I deal with GI symptoms, panic attacks and a sensitive gag reflex on a daily basis as it is that has caused me to eat less, or a certain way to avoid feeling nauseous and sick. Also, the horror stories about people saying how covid made them sick to their stomach just adds more layers to this.

I can't handle negative sensations very well, and this impending doom going on 2 years now just fucking sucks and adds to the anxiety I've been dealing with for 15+ years. I honestly wish I had my own place just to avoid contact with people to prevent infections being brought into the house and affecting my living for several days/weeks.


The extreme anxiety and discomfort constantly feeling and obsessing over negative sensations is the worst fucking thing in my whole life that just took a turn for the worse about 15 or so years ago, and I wish it wasn't a part of me. It gets so bad that I start violently shaking and feeling like something is going to implode inside my body, and hoping that my life could just be taken away peacefully in those awful moments, because I cannot yell for help when I feel like gagging, and cannot even make a sound when I'm short of breath and my heart is thumping out of my neck.


I don't consider this a life worth living, and I wish I could've taken the place for someone who didn't deserve to die at the time that they did.


----------



## Kope (Dec 31, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> It's not so much the "dying" part of covid that scares me, but how it's going to make me feel, because I had so many sicknesses in the past that stirred up the worst parts of my anxiety (e.g gagging/nausea/reflux, dehydration, throat/nostril/sinus irritation mainly causing the prior symptoms, bodily/abdominal pains, racey heart, high blood pressure, dizziness/spinning, up all night and day just feeling extreme discomfort and pressure all over, especially in head with this wicked loss of control over bodily sensations, vivid dreams/night terrors, and cannot eat or drink for up to 3 days, because all I have to do is move my mouth and I'll start gagging, and pretty much everything most people describe with a regular cold/flu but 2x the unpleasant experience for me, etc). Of everyone I know, I get affected by sicknesses the worst because of the nausea, especially. I really hope that when I get exposed to this, I will not have any extremely uncomfortable symptoms that will make shit feel out of control, or like a 3+ day anxiety episode, especially when I deal with GI symptoms, panic attacks and a sensitive gag reflex on a daily basis as it is that has caused me to eat less, or a certain way to avoid feeling nauseous and sick. Also, the horror stories about people saying how covid made them sick to their stomach just adds more layers to this.
> 
> I can't handle negative sensations very well, and this impending doom going on 2 years now just fucking sucks and adds to the anxiety I've been dealing with for 15+ years. I honestly wish I had my own place just to avoid contact with people to prevent infections being brought into the house and affecting my living for several days/weeks.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2022)

Went back to try and finish a sketch I started last month because I felt good enough to draw again.
But when I loaded the file, I guess I decided to merge all of the layers or something.
THe sketches underneath are merged with it.

R.I.P me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2022)

R.I.P me irl possibly.

After my folks left I remember going into the basement and seeing the storage room door still open. So I pulled it shut. It doesn't have a lock, but the door was grinding against the floor real nice and snuglike so I just left it as is.

Completely shut.

Now it's wide open and I live alone. The random chair that was down there has since moved.

I'mma be making a quick call to have someone look in my basement for me... >_>;;;


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> R.I.P me irl possibly.
> 
> After my folks left I remember going into the basement and seeing the storage room door still open. So I pulled it shut. It doesn't have a lock, but the door was grinding against the floor real nice and snuglike so I just left it as is.
> 
> ...


Oof, that's creepy. I hope you just have a poltergeist using your house as an Air BnB or something. Was your house standing empty for a while before you moved in? Thinking reasonably good case scenario, short of hauntings, is some unhoused person having gotten used to coming in to warm up a bit, if it did sit empty. Which isn't great but if that's all it is they're probably pretty harmless. Be safe!

(If it were a week ago I'd joke about Santa crashing after pulling his customary all-nighter and to make sure to put out milk and cookies for him, but I don't think even Santa's work schedule leaves him needing to nap in someone's basement for a week.)


*Vent tiem:* 
#1: So some time mid-afternoon I decided "hey, Imma start on that crochet project I've been meaning to do for half a forever." I'd bought yarn for it when it was on sale a while back (making mesh laundry bags that can just be chucked in the washer/drier without worry, in order to make laundry easier), so I just got whatever cotton yarn I could get cheap. Which in itself is fine. It's pretty fine cotton yarn, and came in skeins, not that kind of... weird oblong loose yarn not-so-ball that most yarns come in when you buy them at Michael's or whatever. I don't think I've dealt with skeins before, or at least not ones that long (both in terms of circumference and in terms of the length of yarn in it). So I completely fucked up dealing with it, and balling it (normally probably a half hour task if that?) took me like... 12 hours, minus whatever time I spent eating or whatnot. I was literally done at like 6:40-6:50 this morning. I spent my New Year's untangling yarn. Like, I wasn't going to celebrate, and boyfriend went to VRC parties (fine with me, not implying he was neglecting me in any way), but... maybe spending half a day sorting out that mess was a little excessive. And then I had _all_ the trouble sleeping so I got _maybe_ 2 hours of sleep? Maybe. I have sleep aids but I have doctor's orders to not take them after like 2 am, so that wasn't really an option.

#2: I've had a fucked up internal thermostat for a long-ass time. That's not news, and I normally just suck it up and deal. But it's gone extra haywire today; when I went to bed I was simultaneously feeling too hot and too cold using only a duvet cover with no duvet in it as cover. Even just sitting here typing is making me feel like I'm on the way to overheating. I took my temperature when I first noticed it and it was fine, so it's not like I have a fever. I'm just... running on a wonky thermostat and it's So. Fucking. Annoying.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> It's not so much the "dying" part of covid that scares me, but how it's going to make me feel, because I had so many sicknesses in the past that stirred up the worst parts of my anxiety (e.g gagging/nausea/reflux, dehydration, throat/nostril/sinus irritation mainly causing the prior symptoms, bodily/abdominal pains, racey heart, high blood pressure, dizziness/spinning, up all night and day just feeling extreme discomfort and pressure all over, especially in head with this wicked loss of control over bodily sensations, vivid dreams/night terrors, and cannot eat or drink for up to 3 days, because all I have to do is move my mouth and I'll start gagging, and pretty much everything most people describe with a regular cold/flu but 2x the unpleasant experience for me, etc). Of everyone I know, I get affected by sicknesses the worst because of the nausea, especially. I really hope that when I get exposed to this, I will not have any extremely uncomfortable symptoms that will make shit feel out of control, or like a 3+ day anxiety episode, especially when I deal with GI symptoms, panic attacks and a sensitive gag reflex on a daily basis as it is that has caused me to eat less, or a certain way to avoid feeling nauseous and sick. Also, the horror stories about people saying how covid made them sick to their stomach just adds more layers to this.
> 
> I can't handle negative sensations very well, and this impending doom going on 2 years now just fucking sucks and adds to the anxiety I've been dealing with for 15+ years. I honestly wish I had my own place just to avoid contact with people to prevent infections being brought into the house and affecting my living for several days/weeks.
> 
> ...



Is there no way for you to take an mRNA vaccine? When it became available at my country, I was very hesitant and it took me a year to consider it. I have severe allergies, including to medicine, but my doctor prescribed me anti-allergic pills and the vaccine went well. The worst of it was a headache and fatigue, and my arm hurt me for 2 days but that was it. Either case, this is something a doctor should be able to help you with, so if you are considering vaccination - please consult a doctor first.


----------



## Kope (Jan 1, 2022)

Wendy’s lunch doesn’t open till 10 and I’m starving >_<


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> R.I.P me irl possibly.
> 
> After my folks left I remember going into the basement and seeing the storage room door still open. So I pulled it shut. It doesn't have a lock, but the door was grinding against the floor real nice and snuglike so I just left it as is.
> 
> ...


Stay safe, hun.  Hope everything works out as that would freak me out as well.  I would also get a heavy duty lock.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 1, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Is there no way for you to take an mRNA vaccine? When it became available at my country, I was very hesitant and it took me a year to consider it. I have severe allergies, including to medicine, but my doctor prescribed me anti-allergic pills and the vaccine went well. The worst of it was a headache and fatigue, and my arm hurt me for 2 days but that was it. Either case, this is something a doctor should be able to help you with, so if you are considering vaccination - please consult a doctor first.


I really don't want the vaccine for the same reason as getting covid itself, because it might invoke a bad reaction/response. Someone for example in my family got really sick after taking the moderna.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I really don't want the vaccine for the same reason as getting covid itself, because it might invoke a bad reaction/response. Someone for example in my family got really sick after taking the moderna.


its usually short if that happens though


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 1, 2022)

ben909 said:


> its usually short if that happens though


This person was out for a month, but that's only one example of the many I know.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> This person was out for a month, but that's only one example of the many I know.



I recently had a moderna booster jab. I had flu-like symptoms for about 24-hours. It stopped me doing my daily run for one day, but then the day after that I was back up and about my usual business. 

The previous two jabs I had, which were Pfizer, didn't cause any noticeable effect to me.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I really don't want the vaccine for the same reason as getting covid itself, because it might invoke a bad reaction/response. Someone for example in my family got really sick after taking the moderna.


Maybe it's just down to a small sample size, but more people I know have had bad reactions to moderna in particular for some reason.

That being said, I'd rather take my chances with any of the vaccines than covid with no vaccine. Seems like it will be really hard to just count on not getting it the way things have gone.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> This person was out for a month, but that's only one example of the many I know.


longest i have personally heard of from people in person was 5 days, most were only 12 hours or so of feeling bad(with 12-24 hour lag), much less for the other mrna vaccine

my dad and younger brother both got covid in oct 2020, and that lasted way longer


----------



## ben909 (Jan 1, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Maybe it's just down to a small sample size, but more people I know have had bad reactions to moderna in particular for some reason.
> 
> That being said, I'd rather take my chances with any of the vaccines than covid with no vaccine. Seems like it will be really hard to just count on not getting it the way things have gone.


i think its a higher dose then the others, although i never confirmed that, as its hard to read things like that without getting stuck in both sides propandga (spelling sorry)

the worst one in my extended family was the one person who got the j j vaccine


----------



## Rimna (Jan 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I really don't want the vaccine for the same reason as getting covid itself, because it might invoke a bad reaction/response. Someone for example in my family got really sick after taking the moderna.



I understand. That was my biggest hesitation but I suppose I was lucky that nothing out of the ordinary happened given my health history. But then, I did do two cycles of strong anti-allergic medication, one for each of the Pfizer shots.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> This person was out for a month, but that's only one example of the many I know.


I had a weird hard bruise at the injection site for like a week-ish after my first Pfizer shot. Boyfriend had no marked side effects for either of his shots, as I recall, and my second one I was at least well enough I don't remember any adverse reaction. I was expecting to have a reaction since I had a pretty bad reaction to the swine flu vaccine and in general my immune system seems to like leaving me knocked on my ass whenever it gets its panties in a twist.

Moderna _may_ be overrepresented in the serious side effects division, I don't rightly know one way or the other, but even then the chance of serious side effects is much lower than the risk of serious long-term negative effects from COVID if you catch it. By all means, speak to your doctor about your concerns (and whether it would be feasible for you to request another vaccine that isn't associated with adverse effects among your family and friends, if that would make you more comfortable). I get that having underlying anxiety issues can also compound your fears about this, and I don't mean to in any way make light of that. But it would be a shame if your anxiety got in the way of you doing something that's in your best interest, health-wise (assuming your doctor agrees that getting the vaccine would, indeed, be what's best for you, though I don't see why they wouldn't).


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 1, 2022)

It's funny when someone somewhere says they care about you and like you, but when you leave the server you both share, they don't bother to send you a friend request, which means they're comfortable with never speaking to you again. People are fake and I'm tired of being let down.

And yes, before anyone assumes, I did make it clear that if they wanted to keep in contact, they should send me a friend request. They never did.

I have no friends. I have peers and friendly acquaintances. That's it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 1, 2022)

Right now, I'm just taking vitamin D3 and K2 supplements, hoping it would be in my benefit for my immune system.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 1, 2022)

People who made us that paranoid not only about others but also our own bodies should be sued


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> People who made us that paranoid not only about others but also our own bodies should be sued


Agreed. Fuck them.


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 1, 2022)

I want to properly launch my original species, but I really don’t like the way the culture (especially on TH) surrounding open/closed species has essentially turned into a pseudo marketplace where if you want your one to get any sort of attention, it _has_ to be closed. The concept of running a CS just makes me really uncomfortable. I don’t want to restrict peoples’ creativity, or foster a community where characters are treated like a commodity first and foremost.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Went back to try and finish a sketch I started last month because I felt good enough to draw again.
> But when I loaded the file, I guess I decided to merge all of the layers or something.
> THe sketches underneath are merged with it.
> 
> R.I.P me.


Sorry to hear that. I did a similar thing once, saved the original under a pile of undo/redo commands.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 2, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, your days of $250 per seat coach rides are long gone.


Hmmm.... that's weird, because we bought these kind of tickets last year.... and just recently - it was San Francisco to Boston (via Chicago).... for later on, this coming January also; and that was $197 each person, each way...... and so, perhaps shopping around with your dates might be helpful ?

In any case... if it's upwards of $ 3,000 - then, one might as well fly; and Southwest usually has one-way's no more than $300-$400 (max) with no advance purchase.... which should be around $600 round trip. Of course, with advanced purchase - it's usually around half that price.

But, anyways.... it's not my business really, and I'm not trying to argue with you, but.... these were just our experiences with these types of trips that you were talking about.... and so.... it's there, for whatever it's worth..... (shrug). ☺


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2022)

Some weird-ass posts in here today.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 2, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> It baffles me how people can turn down offers of friendship. Especially those who claim that they offer unconditional love and are open to everyone. These are the worst out of all and deserve to be punished for deceiving us.


It's not that hard to understand—sometimes someone likes you more than you like them, so they want to be friends and you do not.

That said, I would never claim to feel _anything_ unconditionally or be open to everyone. That seems a bit silly really. I doubt anyone is genuinely like that, unless they've just not met enough people to have encountered exceptions.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 2, 2022)

LameFox said:


> It's not that hard to understand—sometimes someone likes you more than you like them, so they want to be friends and you do not.
> 
> That said, I would never claim to feel _anything_ unconditionally or be open to everyone. That seems a bit silly really. I doubt anyone is genuinely like that, unless they've just not met enough people to have encountered exceptions.


I’m mainly referring to those who put up that stuff on their bios. If they don’t even want to talk to me then why assert something they aren’t?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 2, 2022)

Ugh, introverts...  I mean, really are they friendly?  Playful?  Forgetful?
No idea...

Think the coast is clear..


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Some weird-ass posts in here today.


Maybe you should spank them so they become normal ass posts instead.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 2, 2022)

I made dinner, yay! I know it might not seem like a huge accomplishment to most of you, but with my limited energy any cooking I manage to do is a big deal to me.

It was possibly not entirely vegetarian; I was grating some carrots, and got the joint of one of my fingers. So now I have an owwie.


----------



## Kope (Jan 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Some weird-ass posts in here today.


Don't  shame those with weirdly shaped asses


----------



## Filter (Jan 2, 2022)

I've felt listless all afternoon. Granted, it's a rainy Sunday I don't have anything scheduled, and the day after New Years Day, but the lack of productivity is disconcerting. Even hobby stuff has been a non-starter.


----------



## Kope (Jan 2, 2022)

Filter said:


> I've felt listless all afternoon. Granted, it's a rainy Sunday I don't have anything scheduled, and the day after New Years Day, but the lack of productivity is disconcerting. Even hobby stuff has been a non-starter.


Same


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 2, 2022)

It snowed here.  We'd be thrilled if we weren't so low precipitation.

Then it melted as fast as it came so no way I have ice delays or stay at home days this year.  Stupid climate change.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 2, 2022)

I can't believe the temperature was 78 fahrenheit yesterday, now we're supposed to get snow tomorrow...


Not trying to bring anyone down or anything, and, not so much the temperature thing, but just had a super shitty holiday season for other reasons, and they keep getting worse and more boring every year. It's like a wedge being driven further and further between people, combined with negative events, people's ideological differences and such; it's almost like there's less room for any kind of happiness and celebration in my environment. I mean, it's not like it wasn't expected, but I always try to keep some sort of hope for anything, because everything that's happened to me for many years has mentally drained me into finding a smidge of positivity to look forward to. Man, I really wanted 2022 to start with some sort of small excitement.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 2, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmmm.... that's weird, because we bought these kind of tickets last year.... and just recently - it was San Francisco to Boston (via Chicago).... for later on, this coming January also; and that was $197 each person, each way...... and so, perhaps shopping around with your dates might be helpful ?
> 
> In any case... if it's upwards of $ 3,000 - then, one might as well fly; and Southwest usually has one-way's no more than $300-$400 (max) with no advance purchase.... which should be around $600 round trip. Of course, with advanced purchase - it's usually around half that price.
> 
> But, anyways.... it's not my business really, and I'm not trying to argue with you, but.... these were just our experiences with these types of trips that you were talking about.... and so.... it's there, for whatever it's worth..... (shrug). ☺


Well, after much thrashing through Amtrak's website, which is shite, by the way, I found a 10% discount because The Old Warhorse is 65. Still didn't help much. I think after discussing it the last few days, we will drive it the summer of 2023. That is, as long as good ol' Covid is gone. that way we have wheels when we get there. We will go the Northern Route, bypassing Oklahoma on the way out. Not ready for that fukkin' 44 Turner Turnpike just yet. Some of the worst roads in Oklahoma are found on that stretch of pseudo-pavement. Maybe do the Southern Route on the way back, stopping at a few notable places on the way.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 3, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I can't believe the temperature was 78 fahrenheit yesterday, now we're supposed to get snow tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Not trying to bring anyone down or anything, and, not so much the temperature thing, but just had a super shitty holiday season for other reasons, and they keep getting worse and more boring every year. It's like a wedge being driven further and further between people, combined with negative events, people's ideological differences and such; it's almost like there's less room for any kind of happiness and celebration in my environment. I mean, it's not like it wasn't expected, but I always try to keep some sort of hope for anything, because everything that's happened to me for many years has mentally drained me into finding a smidge of positivity to look forward to. Man, I really wanted 2022 to start with some sort of small excitement.


I totally understand.  Nostradamus predicted people and animals will mutate and resulting furries will solve the zombie problem.  Small problem for hunters, but, meh.

True shite i just made up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I can't believe the temperature was 78 fahrenheit yesterday, now we're supposed to get snow tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Not trying to bring anyone down or anything, and, not so much the temperature thing, but just had a super shitty holiday season for other reasons, and they keep getting worse and more boring every year. It's like a wedge being driven further and further between people, combined with negative events, people's ideological differences and such; it's almost like there's less room for any kind of happiness and celebration in my environment. I mean, it's not like it wasn't expected, but I always try to keep some sort of hope for anything, because everything that's happened to me for many years has mentally drained me into finding a smidge of positivity to look forward to. Man, I really wanted 2022 to start with some sort of small excitement.



Plants that would normally flower in _June_ are blooming outside here and several winter temperature records have been broken.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 3, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Plants that would normally flower in _June_ are blooming outside here and several winter temperature records have been broken.


Update, it's indeed snowing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Update, it's indeed snowing.


Which state/region?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 3, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Which state/region?


NC


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2022)

My wife is watching Jack and Jill.

Adam Sandler's voice is normally whiney or grating.  Adam Sandler playing a woman is a screeching, horrifying god awful racket that makes me cringe while wearing earphones.  It is a mess of a movie to begin with and should be deletedc from all media like Super Mario Bros was.

I don't understand how she can watch stuff like that.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 4, 2022)

Hmm, wtf? is CNN trying to cut fat in order to survive winter or is it really THAT full of creeps? https://nypost.com/2021/12/30/secon...tigation-for-alleged-crimes-involving-minors/


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Hmm, wtf? is CNN trying to cut fat in order to survive winter or is it really THAT full of creeps? https://nypost.com/2021/12/30/secon...tigation-for-alleged-crimes-involving-minors/


They are all full of creeps.  My worst fears are being raped by a cop because I don't trust them to investigate, raped by someone in authority because I don't trust them not to influence everything agaimst me, and rich men because they can throw money around to get out of the crime.

I don't see pedophilia being too far removed for men of that type as long as women are seen as a minority that's asking for it by virtue of having boobs and a slit.  at risk of politics, I put it with men making laws on our bodies so they can enable this crap.  10:1 he legally walks with a slap on the wrist.  God forbid the girl's pregnant as an abortion is probably illegal there.


----------



## Kope (Jan 4, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My wife is watching Jack and Jill.
> 
> Adam Sandler's voice is normally whiney or grating.  Adam Sandler playing a woman is a screeching, horrifying god awful racket that makes me cringe while wearing earphones.  It is a mess of a movie to begin with and should be deletedc from all media like Super Mario Bros was.
> 
> I don't understand how she can watch stuff like that.


I think the easy solution to this problem is to divorce your wife or kill Adam Sandler


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think the easy solution to this problem is to divorce your wife or kill Adam Sandler



You make me laugh out loud.
Just wanted you to know this.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> You make me laugh out loud.
> Just wanted you to know this.


My wife just told me to stop giggling and go to sleep


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My wife just told me to stop giggling and go to sleep


Guess we gotta kill Adam. 
It's okay, I've got an idea. 
We both dress up as him and the media will think it was either a suicide, or a teaser for his next film!


----------



## Kope (Jan 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> You make me laugh out loud.
> Just wanted you to know this.


I've always wanted to make people happy as a kid so I'm glad ^^


----------



## Rimna (Jan 4, 2022)

I still don't know if I really belong here but anyway, I started off the new year sick and had a fever. I'm going to the doctor today. Will do a rapid test to see if it's covid or not, but hopefully, I can have the rest of the week off because I had zero time to rest between my old job and this one. And you know, given that I want to quit because I am absolute garbage who can't solve a singe case since I started working a month ago, I think a week off is exactly what I need.

God damn it. Having zero applicable skills at the age of 30 sucks and I wish I could go back in time.


----------



## Kope (Jan 4, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I still don't know if I really belong here but anyway, I started off the new year sick and had a fever. I'm going to the doctor today. Will do a rapid test to see if it's covid or not, but hopefully, I can have the rest of the week off because I had zero time to rest between my old job and this one. And you know, given that I want to quit because I am absolute garbage who can't solve a singe case since I started working a month ago, I think a week off is exactly what I need.
> 
> God damn it. Having zero applicable skills at the age of 30 sucks and I wish I could go back in time.


You can do it. Don’t give up as many discover themselves later in life not earlier!


----------



## Rimna (Jan 4, 2022)

Kope said:


> You can do it. Don’t give up as many discover themselves later in life not earlier!



Knowing that I am completely useless at this age, and that my livelihood can be taken at someone's whim is a soul-crushing feeling. Employers don't need me - I am the one who desperately needs them in order to make a living.
It I wasn't so god damn stupid I'd have at least tried starting my own business but I can't even do that. 

I depend entirely on the mercy of others. And it's horrible.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Knowing that I am completely useless at this age, and that my livelihood can be taken at someone's whim is a soul-crushing feeling. Employers don't need me - I am the one who desperately needs them in order to make a living.
> It I wasn't so god damn stupid I'd have at least tried starting my own business but I can't even do that.
> 
> I depend entirely on the mercy of others. And it's horrible.



Dude, it hurts because it's so relatable.

29. Same problem.
It's suspenseful and stressful, knowing that an employer can royally fuck up your life at any given moment by firing you for absolutely no reason. I hate living with the knowledge that I won't ever have any money saved for retirement because I can barely afford to keep afloat half of the time with rent and bills. 

I feel pretty hopeless but... I've got the rest of my life to prove myself wrong... -n-


----------



## Rimna (Jan 4, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I still don't know if I really belong here but anyway, I started off the new year sick and had a fever. I'm going to the doctor today. Will do a rapid test to see if it's covid or not, but hopefully, I can have the rest of the week off because I had zero time to rest between my old job and this one. And you know, given that I want to quit because I am absolute garbage who can't solve a singe case since I started working a month ago, I think a week off is exactly what I need.
> 
> God damn it. Having zero applicable skills at the age of 30 sucks and I wish I could go back in time.



Well at least it's not covid but I was given the week off to recover. A bitter-sweet satisfaction.


----------



## Kope (Jan 4, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Knowing that I am completely useless at this age, and that my livelihood can be taken at someone's whim is a soul-crushing feeling. Employers don't need me - I am the one who desperately needs them in order to make a living.
> It I wasn't so god damn stupid I'd have at least tried starting my own business but I can't even do that.
> 
> I depend entirely on the mercy of others. And it's horrible.


The working class is definitely important. If we didn’t exist we couldn’t help produce products for the CEOs and the like to sell. If you are talking in an individual level then know that even the richest people on the planet (Elon musk) took government subsidies to survive bankruptcy back in 2008 or 2009. 

We all do what we need to do to survive. Your experience is valid and you have a right to live this life and find meaning in it!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 4, 2022)

Just got my booster shot yesterday. And now I feel like I’m on my death bed suffering from the worst possible side affects. I understand now why a lot of people hate vaccines now.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 4, 2022)

I'll probably be getting one in a month or so. Not sure what kind yet. First two were pfizer and did literally nothing, all I felt was tired and social interaction always makes me tired so it might not even have been related.

Will be interesting to see what happens next time, since they've also got moderna now, but maybe there's enough by now I can choose which to get.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Just got my booster shot yesterday. And now I feel like I’m on my death bed suffering from the worst possible side affects. I understand now why a lot of people hate vaccines now.


I tried to woman up on both.

I pussied out and took off the day after both shots.

I know, puns are the lowest form of humor...


----------



## Kope (Jan 4, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Just got my booster shot yesterday. And now I feel like I’m on my death bed suffering from the worst possible side affects. I understand now why a lot of people hate vaccines now.


That’s how you know your immune system is responding! Hope you get better soon *hugs *


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2022)

Get well soon @Parabellum3 , I think 24-48 hrs is typical for side-effects. If they go on for longer, contact your GP.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 4, 2022)

Kope said:


> That’s how you know your immune system is responding! Hope you get better soon *hugs *





Fallowfox said:


> Get well soon @Parabellum3 , I think 24-48 hrs is typical for side-effects. If they go on for longer, contact your GP.


Thanks ya’ll. I’m getting kinda better already thankfully.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 4, 2022)

One of my College profs is intentionally being a pain in the neck because I haven't gotten the Covid shots, and it gets really frustrating!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 4, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Knowing that I am completely useless at this age, and that my livelihood can be taken at someone's whim is a soul-crushing feeling. Employers don't need me - I am the one who desperately needs them in order to make a living.
> It I wasn't so god damn stupid I'd have at least tried starting my own business but I can't even do that.
> 
> I depend entirely on the mercy of others. And it's horrible.


This year has been pretty rough, I feel. Though I often find setting small goals for yourself helps considerable. IE, Saving up a quarter of the money required for a downpayment on a house, and so on. You have the potential, you just have the get through the tough mucky parts of the journey first. At least, that's how I think of it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 4, 2022)

My bf got VR since last xmas, and ever since he talks with me a lot less, instead he'd spend hours on VR, and sometimes stay up late, then goes to bed and leaves me waiting.
Today is like the last straw.
He went silent for nearly 9 hours, and when I asked him where he was, it's VR again. I felt that I really had to talk to him about how I felt.










And that's how it went.
I'm out of ideas.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> My bf got VR since last xmas, and ever since he talks with me a lot less, instead he'd spend hours on VR, and sometimes stay up late, then goes to bed and leaves me waiting.
> Today is like the last straw.
> He went silent for nearly 9 hours, and when I asked him where he was, it's VR again. I felt that I really had to talk to him about how I felt.
> 
> ...


This isn't the same guy from last time, is it?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> This isn't the same guy from last time, is it?


Believe it or not, yes it's him.
He apologized for everything he did, and said he wanted to be back, so I gave him one last chance.
I thought it was going OK, and we could leave it all behind.
Not anymore.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Believe it or not, yes it's him.
> He apologized for everything he did, and said he wanted to be back, so I gave him one last chance.
> I thought it was going OK, and we could leave it all behind.
> Not anymore.


Hindsight is 20/20 and all but considering all the stuff he said to you. Getting back with him, let alone staying wiht him, really just sounds like it's going to cause untold misery long term. Doesn't sound like the best idea to stay with somebody like that.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 4, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Hindsight is 20/20 and all but considering all the stuff he said to you. Getting back with him, let alone staying wiht him, really just sounds like it's going to cause untold misery long term. Doesn't sound like the best idea to stay with somebody like that.


Yeah, I'm pretty certain this is the end now. For good.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty certain this is the end now. For good.



Take care of yourself, man. You deserve way more respect than that pooface. )8<


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm getting really tired of living and disappointing the people around me, but I don't have will to better myself. I wish I had the guts to just end it all. I can't go on like this.
I'm running out of reasons to live.


----------



## Kope (Jan 5, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I'm getting really tired of living and disappointing the people around me, but I don't have will to better myself. I wish I had the guts to just end it all. I can't go on like this.
> I'm running out of reasons to live.


I feel the same, but I hang on to the possibility that this will change as that is what the future does best, no?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 5, 2022)

Dear Resin Diary... FUCK YOU
PIECE OF SHIT! GOD DAMMIT! D8<

"and then you sand it with sandpaper to remove the unwanted clumps or edges"

ALL IT DOES IS SCRATCH IT UP IN THE END
WHAT WAS EVEN THE POINT
REEEEEEEEEEEE

Different grit numbers didn't change this either
REEEEEEEEEEEE
What I hate about it most of all, I was too dumb to use one of my 'meh' ones, I decided to do it on the glittery heart one
REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 5, 2022)

Threw out my back yesterday noon-ish bending down to move an empty  cardboard box. Have BFF and her toddler coming over to bake gingerbread tomorrow. One of the tasks I wanted to get done in preparation involves getting down and scrubbing a piece of floor (maybe 9 square feet or so?). Hoping a few more hours of sleep and the naproxen I took a little while ago will sort things out, but it’s definitely put a kink in my moderately-childproof-the-kitchen-and-living-room plans.

EDIT: Between the naproxen and a hot shower it's... better? Still have pain, primarily when I bend over, which isn't great for me doing stuff that kind of necessitates bending over, but I'll take it. Grudgingly.


----------



## Erix (Jan 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty certain this is the end now. For good.


Hope u end it this time. Gonna have to agree with Kimber on this one, when I last read what you had to say about em, it just spelled trouble. I respect that you tried to make it work again, but some puzzle pieces just don’t fit together :c

I don’t know you much, but you seem like a kind soul, and I would think that you deserve better yeah?


----------



## Erix (Jan 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Dear Resin Diary... FUCK YOU
> PIECE OF SHIT! GOD DAMMIT! D8<
> 
> "and then you sand it with sandpaper to remove the unwanted clumps or edges"
> ...


Hmm... I don’t know what exactly is the problem here but...

Tsk tsk!

Tyra small brain moment!

Just BE BETTER! D=<


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 5, 2022)

Erix said:


> I don’t know you much, but you seem like a kind soul, and I would think that you deserve better yeah?


Just "kind" enough to wish him best of luck in finding someone that could help him get by without antidepressants. Even though I ate all of his insults in my face, multiple sessions so far before.
But thanks.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> This isn't the same guy from last time, is it?





KimberVaile said:


> Hindsight is 20/20 and all but considering all the stuff he said to you. Getting back with him, let alone staying wiht him, really just sounds like it's going to cause untold misery long term. Doesn't sound like the best idea to stay with somebody like that.





Erix said:


> Hope u end it this time. Gonna have to agree with Kimber on this one, when I last read what you had to say about em, it just spelled trouble. I respect that you tried to make it work again, but some puzzle pieces just don’t fit together :c
> 
> I don’t know you much, but you seem like a kind soul, and I would think that you deserve better yeah?


small update : he deleted our chat on telegram, including on my side too
... eh, whatevs I guess


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> small update : he deleted our chat on telegram, including on my side too
> ... eh, whatevs I guess



Good! 

It might sting, but you know you deserve someone that isn't gonna fool around with other people on VR behind your back. You're entitled to that special someone that will treat you as an equal and not a pastime!


----------



## Kope (Jan 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> small update : he deleted our chat on telegram, including on my side too
> ... eh, whatevs I guess


Dang I mean I like vr myself, but not to the point I’d neglect loved ones over it. I’m very sorry and I hope you find someone who truly appreciates and cares for you.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Plants that would normally flower in _June_ are blooming outside here and several winter temperature records have been broken.


Meanwhile New Orleans basically didn't have a Winter. It was over 80 degrees during Christmas with a few scant chilly days this season. That doesn't bode well for the 2022 hurricane season and beyond. Rising sea + Stronger hurricanes + sinking city topography = Lost City of Atlantis.



PC Master Race said:


> small update : he deleted our chat on telegram, including on my side too
> ... eh, whatevs I guess


I just read through your situation and you did everything right. Somewhere along the line he became addicted to an idealized psuedo reality and lost sight of his real-life priorities. VR addiction is a real issue that will get much worse if haptic feedback materializes. Some crazies might even hook themselves up to IVs and feeder tubes to stay "perma-virtual" in the future and forgo reality altogether.

You deserve someone who will cherish life with you with all it's challenges more than an illusion filled with strangers and that someone is out there. Or at the very least, share the VR headset and plays in moderation.

My Vent:
I have been waking up and feeling sick for the first or hour or so each morning for a few days. I feel nauseous and it's debilitating. I hate the buildup and I wish my body would get whatever it is out already... >_<

So my car is old enough to smoke now, and it does sometimes. Now something is wrong with my 21 year old car... again. Two separate occasions people have told me the front tire is wobbling? What does it mean...


----------



## TR273 (Jan 5, 2022)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Meanwhile New Orleans basically didn't have a Winter. It was over 80 degrees during Christmas with a few scant chilly days this season. That doesn't bode well for the 2022 hurricane season and beyond. Rising sea + Stronger hurricanes + sinking city topography = Lost City of Atlantis.
> 
> 
> I just read through your situation and you did everything right. Somewhere along the line he became addicted to an idealized psuedo reality and lost sight of his real-life priorities. VR addiction is a real issue that will get much worse if haptic feedback materializes. Some crazies might even hook themselves up to IVs and feeder tubes to stay "perma-virtual" in the future and forgo reality altogether.
> ...


It might just be the wheel bearing, which is a fairly inexpensive fix.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 5, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Threw out my back yesterday noon-ish bending down to move an empty  cardboard box. Have BFF and her toddler coming over to bake gingerbread tomorrow. One of the tasks I wanted to get done in preparation involves getting down and scrubbing a piece of floor (maybe 9 square feet or so?). Hoping a few more hours of sleep and the naproxen I took a little while ago will sort things out, but it’s definitely put a kink in my moderately-childproof-the-kitchen-and-living-room plans.
> 
> EDIT: Between the naproxen and a hot shower it's... better? Still have pain, primarily when I bend over, which isn't great for me doing stuff that kind of necessitates bending over, but I'll take it. Grudgingly.


I, too, miss muscle relaxants and pain relievers not aspirin.



TyraWadman said:


> Dear Resin Diary... FUCK YOU
> PIECE OF SHIT! GOD DAMMIT! D8<
> 
> "and then you sand it with sandpaper to remove the unwanted clumps or edges"
> ...


Home repairs getting you down?
-----
Ok, Christmas is over and the relatives can all go home.  I put up with shenanigans for the requisite two weeks, but that's all the homophobia, woman with PTSD and guns and psychological stability, and you need Jesus I can handle.

Back to the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster with me.  May its noodly goodness be in the form of a small buzzing cylinder of divine mercy and happiness.  Ramen.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Home repairs getting you down?


No repairs, just Resin Art!


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 5, 2022)

TR273 said:


> It might just be the wheel bearing, which is a fairly inexpensive fix.


Thank you for answering! I'll try and get a better diagnosis when I can. I have rebuilt my wheel before to replace a control arm so at least I'll save on labor. I hope it is the bearing because if the hub itself is deformed then boooo ouch my bank account. xc


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Dear Resin Diary... FUCK YOU
> PIECE OF SHIT! GOD DAMMIT! D8<
> 
> "and then you sand it with sandpaper to remove the unwanted clumps or edges"
> ...


you can get a mirror-smooth finish with sandpaper. You have to slowly move throught the grit numbers up to stuff like 1500 grit, then go to actual polish. It's counter-intuitive cause it'll dull stuff first and scratch it up but you got to progressively decrease the size of you scratches till smooth.



FlooferWoofer said:


> So my car is old enough to smoke now, and it does sometimes. Now something is wrong with my 21 year old car... again. Two separate occasions people have told me the front tire is wobbling? What does it mean...


Wheel wobble needs to be looked at ASAP. if your wheel bearing is this shot that your wheel is actually physically *wobbling* (not just mildly vibrating) this is something that needs to be checked immedieatly.

If you want a quick and dirty way of diagnosing, jack up the wheel in question, grip it at the top and the bottom and rock it back and forth. If there's play it's most likely wheel bearing. Then grip the left and righ tof the wheel and rock it in the same way. If there's play in there it may be something else (could be anything from suspension to steering)

Your hub shouldn't deform unless you had a crash or are applying ridiculous forces while offroading. It also depends on what sort of a hub setup you have. On some cars wheel bearings and hubs are integral. Don't know how it is on yours.

if you require more mechanical aid, DM.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Good!
> 
> It might sting, but you know you deserve someone that isn't gonna fool around with other people on VR behind your back. You're entitled to that special someone that will treat you as an equal and not a pastime!





Kope said:


> Dang I mean I like vr myself, but not to the point I’d neglect loved ones over it. I’m very sorry and I hope you find someone who truly appreciates and cares for you.





FlooferWoofer said:


> I just read through your situation and you did everything right. Somewhere along the line he became addicted to an idealized psuedo reality and lost sight of his real-life priorities. VR addiction is a real issue that will get much worse if haptic feedback materializes. Some crazies might even hook themselves up to IVs and feeder tubes to stay "perma-virtual" in the future and forgo reality altogether.
> 
> You deserve someone who will cherish life with you with all it's challenges more than an illusion filled with strangers and that someone is out there. Or at the very least, share the VR headset and plays in moderation.


Judging by his bio on telegram now as "TAKEN", I feel like I could've and should've seen it coming.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Judging by his bio on telegram now as "TAKEN", I feel like I could've and should've seen it coming.


That exactly happened to me years ago. Had a furry SO I won't name. We dated for a few months until they went to one furmeet, met someone a little better, and traded me out. It hurts because I felt like they went there specifically to replace me and kept me strung along until the very last moment. Left me quite jaded and wary of letting people too close too quickly.

I feel angry for you. There is never justice in love.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 5, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I'm getting really tired of living and disappointing the people around me, but I don't have will to better myself. I wish I had the guts to just end it all. I can't go on like this.
> I'm running out of reasons to live.


tbh I find it's easier to make changes if you let other people live with their disappointment, and do things at your own pace. They can want whatever they like from you, or for you, but they aren't the ones who have to live _as_ you.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 5, 2022)

Man, the videos that I put a lot of effort in get only 10-20 views and I've been doing them weekly for more than a year, while some really stupid like 10 second clip I shot of a dumb lighter has 13,000 views...

_"If you work hard it will pay off" _yeah sure. Whoever said that has not worked anything.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 5, 2022)

Videos and writing do seem to suffer from a steep barrier to entry sometimes. Right from the start it has to give the impression that it's worth spending minutes, hours, etc. to get through. Depending what sort of video it is maybe you can trim some down to highlights or something and have those on your channel too, I've seen some people do that occasionally on youtube. Then if people like what they get out of those short things they might watch the rest.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2022)

Online video sharing platforms like Youtube only offer success to a *very small* number of people.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 5, 2022)

Well... what is success? If you mean to do it as a full time job, then yeah, I think a very tiny % will manage that. If you just like making videos of some sort and want a few people to watch them, that's probably not unattainable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Well... what is success? If you mean to do it as a full time job, then yeah, I think a very tiny % will manage that. If you just like making videos of some sort and want a few people to watch them, that's probably not unattainable.



That's a good question. You could measure it with the self-reported satisfaction of people who upload videos. What proportion feel that their videos receive the attention they deserve?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 5, 2022)

FlooferWoofer said:


> That exactly happened to me years ago. Had a furry SO I won't name. We dated for a few months until they went to one furmeet, met someone a little better, and traded me out. It hurts because I felt like they went there specifically to replace me and kept me strung along until the very last moment. Left me quite jaded and wary of letting people too close too quickly.
> 
> I feel angry for you. There is never justice in love.


Quite a start for new year for me with this happening.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 5, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Well... what is success? If you mean to do it as a full time job, then yeah, I think a very tiny % will manage that. If you just like making videos of some sort and want a few people to watch them, that's probably not unattainable.



I'd consider a youtube channel successful if I can keep it monetized for over a year. Not so much because of money, but moreso because the conditions to get it monetized require a small audience to watch your content consistently. iirc it's 1,000 subscribers and 4000+ hours watchtime total in the year. I am nowhere near that and seeing how some of my really stupid videos get a lot of views it's very disheartening to have to upload dum shit to get views.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I, too, miss muscle relaxants and pain relievers not aspirin.


Would have taken diclofenac but it went prescription last summer. It’s always been the most effective option for me when it comes to back pain.

Something is definitely off with me physically today, though I suspect eating too much gingerbread dough might be the culprit. Visit from BFF has been postponed so I don’t risk exposing them to something.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 5, 2022)

my gf is in the hospital with cancer and Im scared she won't make it


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 5, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> my gf is in the hospital with cancer and Im scared she won't make it


How old is she if that's not too personal? If it can be any comfort to you, young people have pretty good chances of surviving cancer and making a full recovery.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 5, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> my gf is in the hospital with cancer and Im scared she won't make it





By Fenrir...

You must have hope, and here is why. Because she will sense that warrior energy and feed off of it, and galzanize to fight harder. Don't give up because that will make it harder for her to fight. Remind her of the joys of life ahead worth living for so she is focused and determined to overcome this. I know it feels helpless, but you are never alone and you aren't powerless. Moral support is key.

I know you can't optimism it away, but keep her focused on living instead of the alternate prospect. I'm sure there's many questions swirling in your head. "Why us? Why now? Why?"

Is there some way we can send some love y'all way? Do you have a gofundme for treatment funding? A signal boost? A get well card from a bunch of us? How can we immediately and tangibly help you two through this ordeal?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 5, 2022)

Fever, chills, headache, pressure, dizziness, isolated soreness/tenderness/pains, slight scratchy throat, constant clearing of throat, etc...ugh. Something about this doesn't feel particularly normal, at least for many years. It started in my throat area, and it's like my mind feels sort of, idk, delirious, off?

Fuck the winter if you don't live in your own cozy log cabin.


----------



## Zorrena (Jan 5, 2022)

I really dislike how I can become friends with people online and then suddenly they unfriend or block me without me knowing why. I've met some pretty good people through here and on other sites. Then I message them and get told that I can't message them as I'm not marked as a friend or have been blocked. Makes me feel pretty shitty as some people we clicked in my opinion pretty well talked almost everyday for hours then suddenly poof they're gone after sometimes months have gone by.

It's just bad as I know I easily and often get attached to people who allow me to talk with them and we get in my opinion decently close.


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 6, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I'm getting really tired of living and disappointing the people around me, but I don't have will to better myself. I wish I had the guts to just end it all. I can't go on like this.
> I'm running out of reasons to live.



Guess I'm gonna go to therapy. Wish me luck.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 6, 2022)

Zorrena said:


> I really dislike how I can become friends with people online and then suddenly they unfriend or block me without me knowing why. I've met some pretty good people through here and on other sites. Then I message them and get told that I can't message them as I'm not marked as a friend or have been blocked. Makes me feel pretty shitty as some people we clicked in my opinion pretty well talked almost everyday for hours then suddenly poof they're gone after sometimes months have gone by.
> 
> It's just bad as I know I easily and often get attached to people who allow me to talk with them and we get in my opinion decently close.


God I hate those the most too.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 6, 2022)

Zorrena said:


> I really dislike how I can become friends with people online and then suddenly they unfriend or block me without me knowing why. I've met some pretty good people through here and on other sites. Then I message them and get told that I can't message them as I'm not marked as a friend or have been blocked. Makes me feel pretty shitty as some people we clicked in my opinion pretty well talked almost everyday for hours then suddenly poof they're gone after sometimes months have gone by.
> 
> It's just bad as I know I easily and often get attached to people who allow me to talk with them and we get in my opinion decently close.


I feel you there.
Sometimes it's not so much as "suddenly block", but it's still clear that they have no interest in talking to you anymore, there's nothing between you and them anymore.
By then it's as good as being done with each other.
But it all feels like shit in the end.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Sometimes it's not so much as "suddenly block", but it's still clear that they have no interest in talking to you anymore, there's nothing between you and them anymore.


I’d actually rather have the scum tell me that to my face so I can at least give them a piece of my mind as well.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 6, 2022)

First week of 2022 is followed by the worst body aches I think I've ever had so far...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 6, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I’d actually rather have the scum tell me that to my face so I can at least give them a piece of my mind as well.


Sadly it's never like that, at leqst for me.
They just started talking to me less and less, and each time they seemed like they didn't give a damn anyway.
My ex is one major example of it.


----------



## Zorrena (Jan 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I feel you there.
> Sometimes it's not so much as "suddenly block", but it's still clear that they have no interest in talking to you anymore, there's nothing between you and them anymore.
> By then it's as good as being done with each other.
> But it all feels like shit in the end.


Ya I just wish that when that happened and they decide to block, unfriend, or whatever the site or thing does I wish that they would at least let me know and I could if nothing else thank them for talking to me up until that point. As I appreciate and really care for alot of the people who decide to talk to me and even if we are going separate ways I would like to say goodbye at least.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Sadly it's never like that, at leqst for me.
> They just started talking to me less and less, and each time they seemed like they didn't give a damn anyway.
> My ex is one major example of it.


Sometimes you have to put a bit of pressure on them. Trace them down to every social media that they've got and ask them what the fuck is going on (not literally ofc, unless you are genuinely pissed).


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 6, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Sometimes you have to put a bit of pressure on them. Trace them down to every social media that they've got and ask them what the fuck is going on (not literally ofc, unless you are genuinely pissed).


I don't have the guts for that, unfortunately. As much as I'm really sick of being ignored, and hearing their bad excuse that I'm making a fuss out of it.



Zorrena said:


> Ya I just wish that when that happened and they decide to block, unfriend, or whatever the site or thing does I wish that they would at least let me know and I could if nothing else thank them for talking to me up until that point. As I appreciate and really care for alot of the people who decide to talk to me and even if we are going separate ways I would like to say goodbye at least.


The majority of people never have the balls to do that, I reckon. They just wanna slip out and bail.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I don't have the guts for that, unfortunately. As much as I'm really sick of being ignored, and hearing their bad excuse that I'm making a fuss out of it.


You will have the guts once you have been fed up by them to a point where emotion takes hold of you.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 6, 2022)

Well, would you rather be dm'd to be propositioned?  Because I'd happily trade...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 6, 2022)

The aftermath of me and my ex breaking up is starting to sting.
A part of me still "miss" him, because we've been together for so long, 2-3 years now.
And even though now I'm pretty certain that he was only playing with me for that long, it doesn't make this break up any less awful to go through.


----------



## Rayd (Jan 6, 2022)

had to go back and forth from men's warehouse 4 or 5 different times this week because they kept making mistakes. first time was inaccurate measurements, another was a payment issue, then they had to take my measurements again, etc.

really annoying but i'm just glad it's over. i hope i never have to go suit shopping ever again lol.


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 6, 2022)

anyone just wanna not put underwear on the entire day and just keep your legs together so no-one sees anything?

is it worth the risk?


----------



## LameFox (Jan 6, 2022)

Zorrena said:


> I really dislike how I can become friends with people online and then suddenly they unfriend or block me without me knowing why. I've met some pretty good people through here and on other sites. Then I message them and get told that I can't message them as I'm not marked as a friend or have been blocked. Makes me feel pretty shitty as some people we clicked in my opinion pretty well talked almost everyday for hours then suddenly poof they're gone after sometimes months have gone by.
> 
> It's just bad as I know I easily and often get attached to people who allow me to talk with them and we get in my opinion decently close.


Someone (not here) actually blocked me once because I stopped talking to them. Only found out because later on they made some passive aggressive post about it. That one wasn't any loss though.



Comfy-Girl said:


> anyone just wanna not put underwear on the entire day and just keep your legs together so no-one sees anything?
> 
> is it worth the risk?


My underwear has never been unpleasant enough to warrant this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Fever, chills, headache, pressure, dizziness, isolated soreness/tenderness/pains, slight scratchy throat, constant clearing of throat, etc...ugh. Something about this doesn't feel particularly normal, at least for many years. It started in my throat area, and it's like my mind feels sort of, idk, delirious, off?
> 
> Fuck the winter if you don't live in your own cozy log cabin.



I think it might be worth taking a lateral flow test for covid-19.


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 6, 2022)

LameFox said:


> My underwear has never been unpleasant enough to warrant this.


Well no, it's more to do with wanting to be cooler down there.
YES I'M AWARE I'M IN THE UK IN THE MIDDLE OF WINTER!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2022)

Just wear baggy trousers.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 6, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> How old is she if that's not too personal? If it can be any comfort to you, young people have pretty good chances of surviving cancer and making a full recovery.


20 years old, she has not been off the hospital bed in 4 days now


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 6, 2022)

Zorrena said:


> I really dislike how I can become friends with people online and then suddenly they unfriend or block me without me knowing why. I've met some pretty good people through here and on other sites. Then I message them and get told that I can't message them as I'm not marked as a friend or have been blocked. Makes me feel pretty shitty as some people we clicked in my opinion pretty well talked almost everyday for hours then suddenly poof they're gone after sometimes months have gone by.
> 
> It's just bad as I know I easily and often get attached to people who allow me to talk with them and we get in my opinion decently close.


*gives one big hug*

just keep going okie? I believe you'll find the right people. :3


----------



## LameFox (Jan 6, 2022)

Comfy-Girl said:


> Well no, it's more to do with wanting to be cooler down there.
> YES I'M AWARE I'M IN THE UK IN THE MIDDLE OF WINTER!


I feel like that's probably the fault of all the other layers.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 6, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> 20 years old, she has not been off the hospital bed in 4 days now


I don't suppose you're allowed near her, but for sure hospital staff can keep you updated if you ask?

I've had limited experience but 20 might allow for a good pronostic


----------



## Punji (Jan 6, 2022)

I wish my favourite forum would stop getting spammed by the same person with literally a dozen different alts. That would be nice.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 6, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it might be worth taking a lateral flow test for covid-19.


What's the most accurate kit?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 6, 2022)

Wow, okay so Im a bit surprised by some peoples attitudes about “ghosting”, but it gives me some insight as to why people may avoid speaking with others as often if their first reaction from silence is to stalk them and harm them till they respond.

That’s a childish and dangerous way to deal with general social relations.

Take something into consideration. It may be possible that individuals fall into depression and isolation, or perhaps that when it comes to online friends and how it’s common to have hundreds of close people you talk to that it just might be overwhelming to stop by every person to chat?

Also it’s worth mentioning that people have lives outside of chatrooms and serious issues to deal with that already exhaust them from typing back and forth with others.

Oh, how about the fact you aren’t entitled to get people to chat with you if they don’t want to, and maybe there’s underlying or possibly blatantly obvious reasons that make interacting with you difficult or uncomfortable for them that they may be too afraid to explain?

It’s egotistical to think that people not communicating with you is because they are ungrateful or mean. Some of you need to grow the fuck up.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Wow, okay so Im a bit surprised by some peoples attitudes about “ghosting”, but it gives me some insight as to why people may avoid speaking with others as often if their first reaction from silence is to stalk them and harm them till they respond.
> 
> That’s a childish and dangerous way to deal with general social relations.
> 
> ...


This.

People have their own issues, and sometimes they can end up losing out on communication for a period of time. Reasons can range from everything from not wanting social contact to depression to social exhaustion to family problems, you name it. Give people some time and space to recover. Contacting them repeatedly to the point of stalking could end up as a reason for not keeping in contact. No one wants to talk to someone whom feels entitled to their attention and time and is rather disgusting.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 7, 2022)

Comfy-Girl said:


> Well no, it's more to do with wanting to be cooler down there.
> YES I'M AWARE I'M IN THE UK IN THE MIDDLE OF WINTER!


Hun, you do you.  I prefer the warmth of my home.


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 7, 2022)

LameFox said:


> I feel like that's probably the fault of all the other layers.


it's probably my bf making me blush all the time.

also i love my warm shirt. it's my boyfriend's.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2022)

I love snow but I hate the cold.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 7, 2022)

Here we go.
Second dose received today.
I got shitty sleep last night so after getting home, I dedicated 2 hours to try and nap. Woke up feeling blah but it wasn't terrible.

Now I'm starting to feel miserable/agitated. Slowly realizing things don't feel/aren't working right.
Lying in bed I get these weird chills. It's like a quick, tingly wave, like I should be shivering, but I'm not cold. And only on the side of me that isn't pressed against the bed.

Tried sleeping but as soon as I laid down I wasn't tired anymore. Tried to be patient.
Just got up and as soon as I did I felt the oncoming nausea. Nasty burps. Now it feels like I could throw up.

Definitely not the worst I've been through, for sure. But still sucky.

I'm mostly just wondering if my stomach is twisting from the chicken I had earlier or if it's the vaccine. I rarely eat rotisserie chicken but the craving strikes. It was from a different store. Icky quality. Like meat that sat in water for too long. Just remembering the texture grosses me out.

Here's hoping this is the worst of the _SIMP_toms for me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Here we go.
> Second dose received today.
> I got shitty sleep last night so after getting home, I dedicated 2 hours to try and nap. Woke up feeling blah but it wasn't terrible.
> 
> ...


I hope the symptoms subside quickly and I'm sorry you're experiencing them, but I'm also glad you got the shot. Try to take it easy in the meantime. Also, avoid sleeping or crushing the arm you got the shot in; I learned the hard way not to do that.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I hope the symptoms subside quickly and I'm sorry you're experiencing them, but I'm also glad you got the shot. Try to take it easy in the meantime. Also, avoid sleeping or crushing the arm you got the shot in; I learned the hard way not to do that.


Don't gotta tell me twice!
I'm a baby when it comes to needles.
No one touch the tendy arm!!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Don't gotta tell me twice!
> I'm a baby when it comes to needles.
> No one touch the tendy arm!!!


My girlfriend literally said when I got my second shot and I tensed up, "Do you just flinch?" So I understand that.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Don't gotta tell me twice!
> I'm a baby when it comes to needles.
> No one touch the tendy arm!!!


My girlfriend literally said when I got my second shot and I tensed up, "Did you just flinch?" So I understand that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm mostly just wondering if my stomach is twisting from the chicken I had earlier or if it's the vaccine. I rarely eat rotisserie chicken but the craving strikes. It was from a different store. Icky quality. Like meat that sat in water for too long. Just remembering the texture grosses me out.


Don’t underestimate the power of fowl tasting/feeling off. I ended up throwing out more than I would have liked of my leftover Christmas turkey after I had some for lunch (not today, don’t worry! XD) and I felt super queasy after. May just have been it tasting weird or being too greasy after sitting in its juices, but I ain’t messing with that!

If the texture felt gross, that could very well be enough for your body to go “better nausea just in case!” if you’re anything like me.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 7, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> This.
> 
> People have their own issues, and sometimes they can end up losing out on communication for a period of time. Reasons can range from everything from not wanting social contact to depression to social exhaustion to family problems, you name it. Give people some time and space to recover. Contacting them repeatedly to the point of stalking could end up as a reason for not keeping in contact. No one wants to talk to someone whom feels entitled to their attention and time and is rather disgusting.


Been on the receiving end of this, the only thing it encouraged me to do was hit 'Block'.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2022)

TR273 said:


> Been on the receiving end of this, the only thing it encouraged me to do was hit 'Block'.


Report and block is something a sane individual would do, so yes, it's the right choice of action.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> What's the most accurate kit?


'PCR' tests are the most accurate, but the sample must be sent to a laboratory. 
Lateral flow tests are not as sensitive, so if you only have a small amount of virus, they may not work as reliably. However, if you get a positive result from a lateral flow test it is very clear evidence of infection. 

Your local chemist or pharmacy should have freely available lateral flow test kits (approach most countries are taking).


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 7, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> 'PCR' tests are the most accurate, but the sample must be sent to a laboratory.
> Lateral flow tests are not as sensitive, so if you only have a small amount of virus, they may not work as reliably. However, if you get a positive result from a lateral flow test it is very clear evidence of infection.
> 
> Your local chemist or pharmacy should have freely available lateral flow test kits (approach most countries are taking).


Hey, Mr. Scientist, while we're on the subject... do you (or anyone else here, what that matters) happen to know if it's possible to detect past infection in someone who's been vaccinated with one of the mRNA vaccines? We're increasingly thinking I may have had the virus back when my dumb country refused to test anyone not hospitalized, and that that's what's been behind my cognitive issues over the past almost two years. My memory's bad, but we're thinking the marked decline may have been shortly after I was down with a pretty nasty "cold" for like... 2-4 weeks. In hindsight I should've gotten an antibody test before I got vaccinated, but, well, hindsight. Granted if it's been almost two years I don't know if _any_ test will pick it up anyway. 

Vent-wise, and also on the topic of COVID... holy fuck the Swedish COVID hashtags on Twitter are full of absolute garbage. I happened to see the tag under "trending in Sweden" and foolishly clicked on it thinking "oh, has there been some recent news I should know about?" And maybe there has, for all I know, but what met me under that hashtag was tweet after tweet of people whinging about requiring vaccination passports being discrimination and how the virus is a hoax (people are STILL arguing that angle?!) and how vaccinations are unnecessary if you're under 50 and I just can't. I seriously could feel my stomach knotting up reading it. (I did close the tab pretty promptly, but the harm's done, yanno?) In hindsight should have just taken my damn benzos then but I'm not that smart when I'm having a panic attack.

I do feel like I'm being kept on house arrest by people who can't be bothered to take the pandemic situation seriously. It's really hard on me to see other people going about business as usual while we're (unsurprisingly) in the middle of a big ol' post-holiday wave, because their actions do have an effect on me, and not just in upsetting me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2022)

@quoting_mungo sorry I have no idea. I have also wondered whether it is possible to tell this.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 7, 2022)

Two years might be a bit much. I've had my blood tested for antibodies to another virus before, to see if some issues I was having were related to it. This was like half a year or more after the issues began though. Three times the tests came back 'inconclusive'. That was even without having been vaccinated for it, which does sound like it may muddle things further.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 7, 2022)

I ordered a tarot deck for funsies. 
Was gonna offer to do readings for funsies. 
But I might not be able to do what I originally planned because THEY JUST HAD TO DRAW TIDDIES ON THEM AND MAKE IT NSFW


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I ordered a tarot deck for funsies.
> Was gonna offer to do readings for funsies.
> But I might not be able to do what I originally planned because THEY JUST HAD TO DRAW TIDDIES ON THEM AND MAKE IT NSFW


XD


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I ordered a tarot deck for funsies.
> Was gonna offer to do readings for funsies.
> But I might not be able to do what I originally planned because THEY JUST HAD TO DRAW TIDDIES ON THEM AND MAKE IT NSFW


I’m sorry, now I’m imagining you receiving a deck and finding out the seller had opened it and gone in with a Sharpie drawing tits on human figures like people draw mustaches on photos. And it’s pretty hilarious.

I guess make Post-It pasties for them?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 7, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’m sorry, now I’m imagining you receiving a deck and finding out the seller had opened it and gone in with a Sharpie drawing tits on human figures like people draw mustaches on photos. And it’s pretty hilarious.
> 
> I guess make Post-It pasties for them?



XD I MEAN THE ART STYLE IS PRETTY MUCH LIKE THAT
I CANT SHOW THE BACK OF THE BOX EITHER CAUSE A NAKED LADY WITH ROCKS AND KNIVES IS ON THE BACK
THEY LEFT OUT THE VAJAJA BUT MADE SURE TO INCLUDE HER TATAS

(this is just a SFW sample of their art style... but a lot of them look way less intricate than that strength card... like naked, 'featureless' dolls with tiddies)

This is what I get for going 'oooh, black and silver' I guess.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

IDEK how this works so, y'all have a good time with this


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 7, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> 'PCR' tests are the most accurate, but the sample must be sent to a laboratory.
> Lateral flow tests are not as sensitive, so if you only have a small amount of virus, they may not work as reliably. However, if you get a positive result from a lateral flow test it is very clear evidence of infection.
> 
> Your local chemist or pharmacy should have freely available lateral flow test kits (approach most countries are taking).


I'm considering it, on the third day of this shit. If I don't test now, I want to get a test for residual antibodies just for the reassurance.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I ordered a tarot deck for funsies.
> Was gonna offer to do readings for funsies.
> But I might not be able to do what I originally planned because THEY JUST HAD TO DRAW TIDDIES ON THEM AND MAKE IT NSFW


I think I've got that pack too....


----------



## Rimna (Jan 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I ordered a tarot deck for funsies.
> Was gonna offer to do readings for funsies.
> But I might not be able to do what I originally planned because THEY JUST HAD TO DRAW TIDDIES ON THEM AND MAKE IT NSFW



I didn't know you were into TarOwOt cards

Maybe you can check out Albrecht Dürer's deck. I have that one and I quite enjoy it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 7, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I didn't know you were into TarOwOt cards
> 
> Maybe you can check out Albrecht Dürer's deck. I have that one and I quite enjoy it.



I googled it and saw the card with a man and you can see his ass and junk hanging out!!! 
NO WONDER!


----------



## Rimna (Jan 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I googled it and saw the card with a man and you can see his ass and junk hanging out!!!
> NO WONDER!



What? I have dis one:






The only nekid card there is the devil, and the deck has beautiful colored illustrations. Maybe there are multiple tarot sets to his name.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 7, 2022)

Rimna said:


> What? I have dis one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My B
I guess they cant exactly show all of their cards online for free. Probably another deck, then XD


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 7, 2022)

I got a confirmation somewhat that what I have might very well be covid, because of someone's close contact testing positive, getting said someone sick, passed it on in an environment with quite a few staff, others inevitably got sick, and then of course made its way into my household.

Seems like Omicron based off the symptoms, incubation period and recovery time, etc.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 7, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I got a confirmation somewhat that what I have might very well be covid, because of someone's close contact testing positive, getting said someone sick, passed it on in an environment with quite a few staff, others inevitably got sick, and then of course made its way into my household.
> 
> Seems like Omicron based off the symptoms, incubation period and recovery time, etc.


Really sorry to hear man, hope you get better soon though. It'll be rough, but you'll get through it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 8, 2022)

I prepare my coffee the night before, today I accidentally also pushed the button so my coffee got heated all night and now tastes burned, goddammit


----------



## Punji (Jan 8, 2022)

This is something I didn't really want to talk about and normally it's not something I would talk about publicly, but I feel like it needs to be discussed.

I spoke to my father over the phone today about his plans to euthanize his cat. Apparently the cat has been crapping everywhere over all the furniture for a while now even though the litterbox is right nearby and clean. The cat is quite antisocial and positively loathes other cats and pretty much every person ever short of my dad, who she seems to genuinely care for. We both agree that euthanasia is more humane than taking her back to the cat shelter to live with the other hundred or so cats the small town shelter keeps and can't find homes for. She was not happy there.

However my father will not listen to reason. I suggested a dozen ways to be rid of the cat without killing her. Everything from giving her to a farm to making her an outdoor cat, but he won't even put up a listing for her. His home-brewed method of euthanasia is not a very good idea and while I will not explain the specifics of it my final suggestion was to use a shotgun instead of his stupid idea, because it would be a nicer way to go. He refuses to use a shotgun though, because he doesn't want to "deal with the mess." My father is probably the only thing in existence that cat has ever loved and he wants to kill her because she's being inconvenient to him.

Just maybe it will save even one animal, I have to say this here. If you are not prepared to take care of an animal for its whole entire life, no matter how inconvenient it becomes or how difficult it can be to raise, *do not* adopt a pet. If you are not ready for the animal to destroy all of your furniture or crap all over your house, you are not ready for a pet. No matter how difficult it is to keep, if you get a pet you had better take care of it until death ends your ceaseless fight to keep your pet happy and healthy every waking moment of its life.

And if the animal absolutely has to die, *clean up your mess and do it properly.*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 8, 2022)

Punji said:


> This is something I didn't really want to talk about and normally it's not something I would talk about publicly, but I feel like it needs to be discussed.
> 
> I spoke to my father over the phone today about his plans to euthanize his cat. Apparently the cat has been crapping everywhere over all the furniture for a while now even though the litterbox is right nearby and clean. The cat is quite antisocial and positively loathes other cats and pretty much every person ever short of my dad, who she seems to genuinely care for. We both agree that euthanasia is more humane than taking her back to the cat shelter to live with the other hundred or so cats the small town shelter keeps and can't find homes for. She was not happy there.
> 
> ...


Oh, no, that sounds awful. I will say that a previously housebroken (which quite honestly they tend to figure out for themselves) cat with access to a clean litterbox will generally not start going everywhere without something being wrong, health-wise. (Though once it starts you do need to use specialty cleaning products that will remove the smell completely or you’re just asking for a repeat performance.) So it could very well be That Day, sad as that is.

But goodness gracious, if that’s the case, spend the few tens of dollars to have a vet do it right.

And I say all this as someone who’s recently spent the equivalent of a couple thousand dollars on my dumb cat having SO MANY ISSUES. (Dental surgery, failure to eat properly, pancreatitis, allergies… plus all the fucking specialty foods and meds to deal with the above)


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 8, 2022)

Got made redundant on my first day back at work after christmas   : ')


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 8, 2022)

Punji said:


> This is something I didn't really want to talk about and normally it's not something I would talk about publicly, but I feel like it needs to be discussed.
> 
> I spoke to my father over the phone today about his plans to euthanize his cat. Apparently the cat has been crapping everywhere over all the furniture for a while now even though the litterbox is right nearby and clean. The cat is quite antisocial and positively loathes other cats and pretty much every person ever short of my dad, who she seems to genuinely care for. We both agree that euthanasia is more humane than taking her back to the cat shelter to live with the other hundred or so cats the small town shelter keeps and can't find homes for. She was not happy there.
> 
> ...



I obviously agree with Mungo here! Holy shit, at least take them to the vet, don't just like... poison your cat or whatever stupid shit you wanna pull!! 
God damn...

I'm sorry you have to go through this, Punji.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 8, 2022)

That vaccine got me fucked up.
Not sick, but it ruined my sleep schedule after FINALLY getting it fixed (again) XD
Gr.
I'm still not tired but my eyes are so strained I have to go rest them or something. Otherwise I can't do nuffins. ;~;

(To clarify, now that I've gotten sleep: After getting my second dose, nausea and discomfort kept me up until 7am before I was finally able to relax enough to sleep)


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 8, 2022)

Well i knew i was getting a little overexcited about being back with my ex.

We had a little too much fun and now he needs to rest with a hot water bottle between his legs.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 8, 2022)

what


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 8, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> what



Rod A into slot B operator error, apparently someone didn't read the instruction book clearly.

*Warrenty now void*


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 8, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Rod A into slot B operator error, apparently someone didn't read the instruction book clearly.
> 
> *Warrenty now void*


slot B?

i'm a girl.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> what


My reaction whenever I wake up.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 8, 2022)

Or just reading a thread.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 8, 2022)

Comfy-Girl said:


> Well i knew i was getting a little overexcited about being back with my ex.
> 
> We had a little too much fun and now he needs to rest with a hot water bottle between his legs.


Ok, fine,  I've talked myself into it.

All fun and games until the finger fracture.


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 8, 2022)

Why the hell is it so hard to draw humans??? I’m never satisfied with how my drawings of my human characters look. Anatomy reeeeeaaaally loves to constantly screw me over.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 8, 2022)

JuniperW said:


> Why the hell is it so hard to draw humans??? I’m never satisfied with how my drawings of my human characters look. Anatomy reeeeeaaaally loves to constantly screw me over.


Honest answer: because the more familiar something is, the easier it is to see where a depiction deviates from reality. You’ll see more fault the more familiar the subject matter is.


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 8, 2022)

Why do some artists I commission think it's acceptable to leave me in the dark for weeks without updates and ignore my messages? Why (as luck would have it) am I dealing with 3 unprofessional artists at the same time? I'm a patient client, but when I wait weeks and get no communication I start to get irate.

I'm willing to wait months, but if I'm ignored for weeks after paying I'm gonna start to be less understanding. It's fine if the queue is long, they have real life stuff they gotta deal with, or they just want to chill for a while. I know their lives shouldn't revolve around me, but I'm not going to be treated like I don't exist. I need fucking updates. At least once every two weeks. For fuck's sake.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)

WHWERES THE FUCKING EDIT BUTON??


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)

oh waitt. nevermind found it


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 8, 2022)

Turn your phone 90 degrees.  Firmly hold in one hand and pull back until your phone touches your chest.  That's key because your phone must be empathetic to your pain and frustration.  

Quickly extend your arm forward and release as soon  as your arm is fully extended.  

The half second before the phone impacts an object you will see the edit button.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 8, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> WHWERES THE FUCKING EDIT BUTON??


Might want to go easy on the alcohol there, Yaka.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Might want to go easy on the alcohol there, Yaka.


howdy from down under


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)

wait, let me rephrase

ɹǝpun uʍop ɯoɹɟ ʎpʍoɥ

dont worry love. i dirink responsibly.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 8, 2022)

Did you just flip your pfp?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)

that I did.

straulya? down under? opposite side of th e planet due to the equator?

ok, that mightve been a silly joke i reckon.

and ues i have been drinking. just half a bottle of vodka tho. gotta keep things in, uh, whats it caollled? MODERATION. yes. moderatipn.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 8, 2022)

Enjoy the bottle, but don't over do it


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)

i apåpreciate the concern.ive piut the rest in the fridge already.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 8, 2022)

No, I was concerned you wouldn't share!  Come on, have a friend over!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> No, I was concerned you wouldn't share!  Come on, have a friend over!


ooooooooh. yeah, sure.

*shares hthe remaining half bottle of vodka*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 8, 2022)

Welp.  I'm certainly glad I use four base stations in my VR setup.

Because one of them stopped functioning.

Slow blinking red light.  Which, given it does try to power on, tells me the internal detection failed.

I've already submitted the ticket, I just hope I don't get blown off on this one.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 9, 2022)

I am so badly stressed out about going back to work that I feel sick again. I was fine in Friday and now I have a sore throat again for a third time in the last month.

Fuck this.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 9, 2022)

I have this tiny bump on my upper back somewhere that is always there and frequently itches. I hate it. No idea what it could be. Like a permanent mosquito bite.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 9, 2022)

In this video mostly : activists scream at children's toys

I didn't expect to get annoyed at a video about legos, but I guess I should've seen the cultural parasites coming


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 9, 2022)

My dad's got to learn to stop it with the DIY fixes.

He tried to DIY a replacement nozzle for my car's windshield washer system (it's come undone a couple of times on the driver's side, this time the nozzle broke, and that system NEEDS to work because of the way winter works up here).

Apparently it doesn't occur to him that you can simply look up a vehicle online and find replacement parts.  It may take a couple searches to get the right model number, but it's doable.

(The vehicle only needs to last another year or two, tops.  By then I should have enough money to outright BUY another vehicle that isn't a rust-bucket, and when that happens I'm going to have to log all the part numbers.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have this tiny bump on my upper back somewhere that is always there and frequently itches. I hate it. No idea what it could be. Like a permanent mosquito bite.


Sounds like a knot.  Try stretching and applying a warm press (microwaving rice in a sock might work).  You can possibly self-massage it down


----------



## Erix (Jan 9, 2022)

Had a terrible day on Friday.

Overslept a whole work shift, and had to schedule another one, only to arrive at work on time without my work badge which was essential for the job. I then left the work site and canceled my shift and went back home, where I then beat myself up for not going inside and asking if I could still work and have accommodations be made for me just for that day w/o my badge.

I am seriously bad at this whole job thing istg, makes me so pissed at myself. 

Legit be yelling out loud at myself like 

“ERIC YOU STUPID IDIOT! HOW COULD YOU FORGET YOUR BADGE?!”

“You fucked up twice now dude, TWICE!”

Idk, I feel like yelling at myself gets the point more across than thinking about it quietly in my head. Was so stressed out that day.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have this tiny bump on my upper back somewhere that is always there and frequently itches. I hate it. No idea what it could be. Like a permanent mosquito bite.


Bump I don’t know. I have a spot on my upper back, around the right shoulder blade, that is the absolute best spot ever to be scratched (it used to be itchy all the time, but now it seems to have chilled out a bit). The dermatologist I asked about it said it may essentially be vestigial remnants of a sensory organ our ancient ancestors had - it’s a known phenomenon and there’s treatments for it if it’s bad enough that it seriously disrupts your life or results in scratching so bad it reaches the level of self harm. So, um… I guess see if you can get a dermatologist to have a look?

I’ve had my ears itch like crazy the last several months; it’s to the point where I’m tempted to try the ear cleaning solution I got for the cats on myself. Might not solve the outer ear itching, but it couldn’t hurt, right?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2022)

Extremely tired today, just very unwell feeling and exhausted, throat's been hurting so bad for past three days, not really eating or drinking as much because of the throat pain. It's like each gulp causes a sensation of fire ants crawling up my adenoids.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 9, 2022)

Erix said:


> Had a terrible day on Friday.
> 
> Overslept a whole work shift, and had to schedule another one, only to arrive at work on time without my work badge which was essential for the job. I then left the work site and canceled my shift and went back home, where I then beat myself up for not going inside and asking if I could still work and have accommodations be made for me just for that day w/o my badge.
> 
> ...



Life will be full of many days like this but you are tough, I know you'll bounce back! 
Honestly, I suck at keeping my nametag for any job I've been at. I'm not sure what you do for a job or if they offer accommodations like lockers, but is it possible you could ask them for a spare to leave in a work bag (or something you carry daily) as backup?


----------



## Erix (Jan 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Life will be full of many days like this but you are tough, I know you'll bounce back!
> Honestly, I suck at keeping my nametag for any job I've been at. I'm not sure what you do for a job or if they offer accommodations like lockers, but is it possible you could ask them for a spare to leave in a work bag (or something you carry daily) as backup?


I’m honestly always nervous about approaching management about certain things that I guess will make them view me as incompetent, especially since just keeping ur badge on you seems like such an easy thing to do heh =w=

So tho it sounds like a good idea Tyra, I most likely will pass on that sorry TwT 

I’ve resorted to just keeping my badge in my car always from now on though so I never forget it in my house! That’s the solution I came up with, and it should in theory work unless my dumbass decides to bring it in the house again xp


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 9, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Extremely tired today, just very unwell feeling and exhausted, throat's been hurting so bad for past three days, not really eating or drinking as much because of the throat pain. It's like each gulp causes a sensation of fire ants crawling up my adenoids.


When I have a sore throat I like to make apple soup. It's thicker than water, which for me seems to help, but still liquidy, and it's dead simple to make. If you drink/eat it warm it'll also help soothe your throat for that reason. Basically, what you do is peel, core, and cut up some apples into chunks, pop them into a pot, add enough water to, like... half cover them or so, and let it boil with a lid on the pot until they're ready to fall apart. Add spices before setting it to boil as desired - I like a bit of cinnamon and vanilla in mine. Then you take a stick blender to the mushy apples, and you have a delicious pot of nice, comforting soup.

Yes, it's basically soupier applesauce, but it's a remarkably good comfort food when you're sick.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> When I have a sore throat I like to make apple soup. It's thicker than water, which for me seems to help, but still liquidy, and it's dead simple to make. If you drink/eat it warm it'll also help soothe your throat for that reason. Basically, what you do is peel, core, and cut up some apples into chunks, pop them into a pot, add enough water to, like... half cover them or so, and let it boil with a lid on the pot until they're ready to fall apart. Add spices before setting it to boil as desired - I like a bit of cinnamon and vanilla in mine. Then you take a stick blender to the mushy apples, and you have a delicious pot of nice, comforting soup.
> 
> Yes, it's basically soupier applesauce, but it's a remarkably good comfort food when you're sick.


I got pre-packaged applesauce; I actually never heard of apple soup specifically until now, but it sounds kinda' good. The sore throat seemed to have lightened up a bit, but I'm not out of the woods yet, still getting flare ups, and feel like I could stay in bed for a week, but maybe I can heat the pre-packaged applesauce up and make a concoction of some sort with cinnamon?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2022)

R.I.P. Bob Saget.


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 9, 2022)

why are internet people so disgusting.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 10, 2022)

Erix said:


> I’m honestly always nervous about approaching management about certain things that I guess will make them view me as incompetent, especially since just keeping ur badge on you seems like such an easy thing to do heh =w=


It depends on management.  I prefer people who work for me ask questions.  It has nothing to do with competence or not, but feedback which is highly undervalued.  I worked in a sexure area and had someone ask me what to do about a badge being back at home only to find out they didn't know there was a guard who could hold the badge for them.  So it showed me an on boarding problem.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2022)

>Starts car
>-2C
>"Hope it doesn't rain"
>Starts raining
>Fuck you


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> >Starts car
> >-2C
> >"Hope it doesn't rain"
> >Starts raining
> >Fuck you



RIP new driver


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> RIP new driver


It makes it a fucking pain in the ass to remove the ice from the windshields. Glad I got this windshield cover for Christmas, but still. Spending 10-15 minutes removing snow and ice is a fucking pain.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> It makes it a fucking pain in the ass to remove the ice from the windshields. Glad I got this windshield cover for Christmas, but still. Spending 10-15 minutes removing snow and ice is a fucking pain.



I'll just warm up the vehicle for 15 mins with the defrost on, then use the sprayer when I hop in because I'm lazy


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> I'll just warm up the vehicle for 15 mins with the defrost on, then use the sprayer when I hop in because I'm lazy


Dunno, it's fun removing the snow and ice. Just hate using all that diesel.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Dunno, it's fun removing the snow and ice. Just hate using all that diesel.



What's prices like for petrol/diesel in Norway?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 10, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I got pre-packaged applesauce; I actually never heard of apple soup specifically until now, but it sounds kinda' good. The sore throat seemed to have lightened up a bit, but I'm not out of the woods yet, still getting flare ups, and feel like I could stay in bed for a week, but maybe I can heat the pre-packaged applesauce up and make a concoction of some sort with cinnamon?


It’s worth a shot! Won’t be exactly the same, but could be close enough for the purpose. I hope you feel better soon, regardless of whether the applesauce specifically works out for you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> What's prices like for petrol/diesel in Norway?


Tends to vary a bit. 16-18NOK/liter for diesel. I have a membership card so I get a bonus discount.

Paid 15.70/liter on Friday when I filled up the fuel tank, which is pretty cheap. Can divide it by 9 and halve it and you get something more equivalent in terms of USD per liter. One US gallon is 3.7 liters if I remember correctly?


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Tends to vary a bit. 16-18NOK/liter for diesel. I have a membership card so I get a bonus discount.
> 
> Paid 15.70/liter on Friday when I filled up the fuel tank, which is pretty cheap. Can divide it by 9 and halve it and you get something more equivalent in terms of USD per liter. One US gallon is 3.7 liters if I remember correctly?



Yeah even with the discount that's over 2 Trudeau bucks a liter, crazy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Yeah even with the discount that's over 2 Trudeau bucks a liter, crazy.


Considering the difference in economies it's more akin to about one Leaf Dollarino.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2022)

Melatonin is great for the odd days where I can't get to sleep but it leaves me with vivid dreams.
And unfortunately, I was only out for 3 hours. I took it 3-4 hours ago. XD

The dream was just as stupid too. Squeezed in the middle of a queen sized lookin' bed with 3 other cowboys that wouldn't shut up. One of them was still wearing his daily gear (jacket, hat, boots, everything) and pointing his dual pistols up at the ceiling like some kinda bored flex.
I think it's a sign I need to take a break from RDR2. All I wanted (in dream world and reality) was some sleep!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2022)

Been feeling like crap all day. Really need to lay off the soda and unhealthy weekend habits.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 10, 2022)

My GF passed away from stage 4 breast cancer this morning, IDK what to do


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Fool me once, shame on you.
> Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> Block and stop re-adding the person you claimed to be toxic. :/


it's telegram, I didn't add him
... but I'm about to block him


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> it's telegram, I didn't add him
> ... but I'm about to block him



Might want to look into your settings then! 
Make it so that only people on your friends list can drag you into random conversations/chat rooms.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Might want to look into your settings then!
> Make it so that only people on your friends list can drag you into random conversations/chat rooms.


I blocked him.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I blocked him.



Good!
If he starts stalking you on other socials, just quietly block and report. You got this! You deserve better!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> My GF passed away from stage 4 breast cancer this morning, IDK what to do


Damn. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 10, 2022)

I have been invited to a mysterious one on one meeting with my manager. After closing only 9 cases for my first month of work, none of which I solved, I am fairly certain I'm getting fired tomorrow.

I mean I hope so. I've never felt so worthless and useless before.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 10, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I have been invited to a mysterious one on one meeting with my manager. After closing only 9 cases for my first month of work, none of which I solved, I am fairly certain I'm getting fired tomorrow.
> 
> I mean I hope so. I've never felt so worthless and useless before.


Can you ask him what's it about, just to get a heads-up?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Pffft, I doubt he'll bug me anymore. Look at his status now.
> View attachment 125704


Seriously, you're not helping yourself. 
You're sounding just as toxic as them. 
Time to move on.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 10, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Can you ask him what's it about, just to get a heads-up?



No. I'll find out tomorrow anyway. But it will be nothing good either case. I've been working in customer service long enough to know what a random invite with no info like this means.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2022)

Someone stole my garbage can.
I'm hoping it was out of kindness, because they found it migrating somewhere, and not because they wanted to fuck around with me.
Oddly enough, no one on this street seems to have one. Perhaps that is why...


----------



## Rimna (Jan 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Someone stole my garbage can.
> I'm hoping it was out of kindness, because they found it migrating somewhere, and not because they wanted to fuck around with me.
> Oddly enough, no one on this street seems to have one. Perhaps that is why...



Who runs around and steals garbage cans of all things? Jeez.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 10, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Who runs around and steals garbage cans of all things? Jeez.


they might have blown away, like this was a serious problem at one of the places I lived as a kid


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 10, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> they might have blown away, like this was a serious problem at one of the places I lived as a kid



I'm hoping it was that. I still have the lid to match... 
Like a glass slipper...
I MUST BEGIN MY SEARCH


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 10, 2022)

Rimna said:


> No. I'll find out tomorrow anyway. But it will be nothing good either case. I've been working in customer service long enough to know what a random invite with no info like this means.


Good luck with the meeting, though think about what you'll say before you walk in the door. Maybe you might be able to make a case if the news is bad.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Seriously, you're not helping yourself.
> You're sounding just as toxic as them.
> Time to move on.


I was still trying to wrap my head around after that. But I know.
I'm too tired to bother anyway.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 10, 2022)

Here's a word of advice: don't trust the political cliques.
At first I was told by the "center-right" clique how their enemies are all narcissistic bullies, unhinged extremists and whatnot. I believed them and suffered for it.
Afterwards, I was contacted by some left-winger telling me how the aforementioned clique is alt-right psychopaths and manipulators. I almost believed them but thankfully snapped out of it when coming back and seeing things up close.

In reality, they are both just out to score meaningless internet points against each other, and they'll recruit and take advantage of anyone they can for that end. They engage in shitty behavior towards each other and then take evidence out of context to vilify each other for the sake of gaining sympathizers, but the majority of their evidence doesn't actually stand up to closer scrutiny.

Don't get involved! You'll suffer! If there's anyone who's to blame for derailing threads, it's both of them equally.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 10, 2022)

Please don't post logs of people and identify them in public gripes.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 10, 2022)

Also I have a cold. That's pretty lame.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 10, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Please don't post logs of people and identify them in public gripes.


Who posted what? I was away? If it was targeted at me, then I'd honestly be happy to have a chance to address whatever it was.


----------



## MechaMegs (Jan 10, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Here's a word of advice: don't trust the political cliques.
> At first I was told by the "center-right" clique how their enemies are all narcissistic bullies, unhinged extremists and whatnot. I believed them and suffered for it.
> Afterwards, I was contacted by some left-winger telling me how the aforementioned clique is alt-right psychopaths and manipulators. I almost believed them but thankfully snapped out of it when coming back and seeing things up close.
> 
> ...



Was there a recent thread bomb of derailment?
Why wasnt I invited I could have brought some home grown popcorn.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 10, 2022)

This poor thread goes through so much. I feel like it needs a hug.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 10, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Who posted what? I was away? If it was targeted at me, then I'd honestly be happy to have a chance to address whatever it was.


There were logs of someone's  dispute with an ex, not of you.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 10, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> There were logs of someone's  dispute with an ex, not of you.


Oh, wow. Thank god it was taken care of then!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Also I have a cold. That's pretty lame.


Tell it to be warm then. Problem solved.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 10, 2022)

The best way to describe my sleep schedule right now is probably "LOL what sleep schedule?"
I have an appointment tomorrow.
I should have been in bed over an hour ago and despite missing sleep last night stopped feeling tired around... 10-ish? Maybe earlier?

And Saturday I've (hopefully - the universe has already intervened and made us postpone twice) BFF coming over before noon and I have no idea how even.

Okay, time for the good sleep meds.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 10, 2022)

I've had a nasty head cold for the last few days, thanks to my grandson. He came to get the battery charger a few days ago and he was hacking and sneezing so as usual, I came down with it. I actually had to sleep sitting up, more or less last night in my recliner. And of course the two female cats decided my lap was a grand place to sleep, too. With all the drainage going down my throat, I've been sick to my stomach for a few days. Also, Covid test negative, two days in a row courtesy of my older daughter. She's a bit of a hypochondriac so she's afraid dear ol' Dad is going to kick the bucket. She will be back in the morning with another home test for me. Yay.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Who runs around and steals garbage cans of all things? Jeez.


Cornholio.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm feeling grumpy about my  health.  I was feeling better and walking better, so I stopped taking my meloxicam.  Tonight, I couldn't actually bend my back enough to get food out of the oven, and others had to come do it for me.  This feels ridiculous.  Worse, it kinda feels unfair...


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 11, 2022)

Why do I keep coming back to this place, despite it almost always ending up a negative experience, especially since I've got much better things going on?
I mean, I very obviously don't like this community very much. It's not nice, despite the attempted facade to the contrary, and the place practically rewards vapid circlejerking.
Oh well. Hopefully speaking up my mind will help me get this place out of my mind. Suppose it can at least be considered a practice for that, as speaking up for myself is something I've always struggled with.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 11, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Who runs around and steals garbage cans of all things? Jeez.


A question I frequently ask myself, there appears to be a <reacted> individual who steals rubbish bins on a particularly winding road I drive along...and LEAVES THEM IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD ON BLIND CORNERS!!!!!
I'm assuming it's someone who has a problem spelling 'I.Q.'.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 11, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I mean, I very obviously don't like this community very much. It's not nice, despite the attempted facade to the contrary, and the place practically rewards vapid circlejerking.


I’m not sure how I’m supposed to go about sharing positions on issues with others without it being characterized as circlejerking or cliquish yes-manning. Is there some magical disclaimer I can use to alleviate your worries? Like, yes, I’m being a bit tongue in cheek, but it’s frustrating to see claims like this come up again and again when I damn well know there’s no colluding going on.

If you want the community to be nice, you might want to start by treating people kindly. It’s not a very nice feeling to come in, agreeing with some people because you happen to share opinions, and being accused of ganging up on people. And, like, maybe you didn’t mean me specifically, but I doubt it’s much more pleasant for others.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 11, 2022)

Never seen anything good come of people convincing themselves that holding unpopular views is some kind of noble act of martyrdom they're performing against the pressure of the conformist masses. Seems to me it's just a way to feel more secure in their beliefs by degrading the validity of others.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 11, 2022)

Day three of the home Covid testing. Still negative. Head still all stopped up. Cats slept on my lap again.


Punkedsolar said:


> I'm feeling grumpy about my  health.  I was feeling better and walking better, so I stopped taking my meloxicam.  Tonight, I couldn't actually bend my back enough to get food out of the oven, and others had to come do it for me.  This feels ridiculous.  Worse, it kinda feels unfair...


I used to take meloxicam for my arthritis. Because of other underlying health issues, I can't take it anymore. I can take Aleve, but only for two weeks, then I have to take two weeks off. It works but it's hard on your liver and kidneys.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’m not sure how I’m supposed to go about sharing positions on issues with others without it being characterized as circlejerking or cliquish yes-manning. Is there some magical disclaimer I can use to alleviate your worries? Like, yes, I’m being a bit tongue in cheek, but it’s frustrating to see claims like this come up again and again when I damn well know there’s no colluding going on.
> 
> If you want the community to be nice, you might want to start by treating people kindly. It’s not a very nice feeling to come in, agreeing with some people because you happen to share opinions, and being accused of ganging up on people. And, like, maybe you didn’t mean me specifically, but I doubt it’s much more pleasant for others.


It wasn't addressed at you as you haven't come across as unreasonable to me so far. It's perfectly fine to share positions and it's also fine to agree as long as it's done respectfully to the flow. But alrighty, let me elaborate what I find super irritating:

Suppose we have people A, B, C, D and E, all being familiar and comfortable with each other and all having very similar worldviews. Suppose the following happens:
User A presents a viewpoint. Users B,C,D,E like it.
User B presents mostly the same but in a more long-winded manner. Users A,C,D,E like it.
User C presents the exact same viewpoint, but in a very in-your-face manner. Users A,B,D,E plus some others like it.
User X comes and presents a different viewpoint.
User D is rude to user X and reiterates the exact same viewpoint. Users B,C,E like it.
User E comes and expresses the same viewpoint again. Users A,B,C,D like it.

In this situation, user A is contributing to the conversation, user B is having little effect on it, and users C, D and E are ruining it. This is what a circlejerk looks like, and this is what ruins conversations! Bonus points if the viewpoint in question is very shallow, further bonus points if it's unresearched, even more bonus points if it's blatantly wrong! Further bonus points if it drowns out actually interesting pieces of information. More bonus points if it becomes a competition on who can become the most rude or in-your-face. It's unfortunate that the like system and the current dominant mentalities here incentivize this kind of behavior. 



LameFox said:


> Never seen anything good come of people convincing themselves that holding unpopular views is some kind of noble act of martyrdom they're performing against the pressure of the conformist masses. Seems to me it's just a way to feel more secure in their beliefs by degrading the validity of others.


Depends on the viewpoints. Is a gay person who argues for LGBT rights in a homophobic environment not brave? If you are referring to me in particular, then I'm definitely *not *supporting bigotry or blatant misinformation, and I don't think my viewpoints are particularly unpopular at large. I'm pro-science, pro-LGBT, center-left. If there's a viewpoint of mine that might go against the flow here, the it's that I don't support rude and exclusionary circlejerks, but I don't think that viewpoint would be particularly unpopular in places other than online-communities that incentivize said circlejerks.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 11, 2022)

This poor thread, how much more abuse can it take?


----------



## LameFox (Jan 11, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Depends on the viewpoints. Is a gay person who argues for LGBT rights in a homophobic environment not brave? If you are referring to me in particular, then I'm definitely *not *supporting bigotry or blatant misinformation, and I don't think my viewpoints are particularly unpopular at large. I'm pro-science, pro-LGBT, center-left. If there's a viewpoint of mine that might go against the flow here, the it's that I don't support rude and exclusionary circlejerks, but I don't think that viewpoint would be particularly unpopular in places other than online-communities that incentivize said circlejerks.


They might be, depending on the circumstances—but the merits of the viewpoint are unrelated to how many people believe it.

In this case though it's starting to sound like you are just reading way, way too much into what people like or not. It's honestly a bit baffling, as that system does not even do anything here so far as I can tell. You can't create a circlejerk with it like you could on a site like reddit, unless people are not emotionally willing to post without receiving likes.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 11, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> In this situation, user A is contributing to the conversation, user B is having little effect on it, and users C, D and E are ruining it. This is what a circlejerk looks like, and this is what ruins conversations! Bonus points if the viewpoint in question is very shallow, further bonus points if it's unresearched, even more bonus points if it's blatantly wrong! Further bonus points if it drowns out actually interesting pieces of information. More bonus points if it becomes a competition on who can become the most rude or in-your-face. It's unfortunate that the like system and the current dominant mentalities here incentivize this kind of behavior.


I think it's sounding like you're reading too much into the 'like' function, here. (I preferred when it was a "this," and for the most part I tend to use it that way.) I'm not condoning anyone being rude, mind you, but I know a lot of people use it more liberally than I do, and them pressing 'like' on a post that puts forth an opinion they agree with in a more confrontative way than what they did or would doesn't have to mean they support the tone of the post. In your example, E has done absolutely nothing to deserve their post being dismissed as "ruining" the conversation - not bringing new information in doesn't mean they shouldn't be allowed to say how they feel about the topic, and they weren't rude or confrontative from how you describe it. ("In-your-face" is also very subjective; sometimes what one person thinks is direct and to the point, another person finds abrasive. And while that subjectivity can absolutely be invoked in poor faith, assuming malice from the word go is just going to hurt people, one way or another.)

What is it you want? For only one person to speak up per opinion? Because that doesn't sound like it would breed active, healthy conversation to me. I'm genuinely not trying to get cute with you or whatever by asking, I'm just trying to figure out what you feel the problem is with multiple people saying "this is what I think" and agreeing with each other. Because _obviously_ if they share an opinion they're going to agree with one another.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I think it's sounding like you're reading too much into the 'like' function, here. (I preferred when it was a "this," and for the most part I tend to use it that way.) I'm not condoning anyone being rude, mind you, but I know a lot of people use it more liberally than I do, and them pressing 'like' on a post that puts forth an opinion they agree with in a more confrontative way than what they did or would doesn't have to mean they support the tone of the post. In your example, E has done absolutely nothing to deserve their post being dismissed as "ruining" the conversation - not bringing new information in doesn't mean they shouldn't be allowed to say how they feel about the topic, and they weren't rude or confrontative from how you describe it. ("In-your-face" is also very subjective; sometimes what one person thinks is direct and to the point, another person finds abrasive. And while that subjectivity can absolutely be invoked in poor faith, assuming malice from the word go is just going to hurt people, one way or another.)
> 
> What is it you want? For only one person to speak up per opinion? Because that doesn't sound like it would breed active, healthy conversation to me. I'm genuinely not trying to get cute with you or whatever by asking, I'm just trying to figure out what you feel the problem is with multiple people saying "this is what I think" and agreeing with each other. Because _obviously_ if they share an opinion they're going to agree with one another.


Depends on the circumstances. Suppose user E is being very long-winded and repetitive, then they definitely are doing a negative contribution, especially if it prevents things from moving forward. Short expression of agreement is fine. Actually adding new and interesting information to the conversation is good. The problem with "likes" is not the likes itself, no problem if user A gets lots of likes or sth. The problem is the incentivization of a spam of low quality posts, a.k.a that C,D,E feel more inclined to take the conversation down the gutter.

What I want is respectful, interesting and informative conversations that progress towards somewhere interesting and that reward actual contribution. This site is free to be whatever it wishes though as far as I'm concerned. I've expressed my position.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> And while that subjectivity can absolutely be invoked in poor faith, assuming malice from the word go is just going to hurt people, one way or another.


That is true though, but easy to fall into given my past experiences here. Well, I suppose I'll try to be less mistrustful, as people, times and circumstances change.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 11, 2022)

The idea that people are posting those things for likes, or more likely to post them if they get likes, sounds pretty hard to verify. In the timescale of online forums likes and reactions are a pretty recent addition and I wouldn't say I've noticed them making any particular difference, except maybe cutting down on very short replies that they functionally replace. The discussions look to me much like they always have, aside from forums in general being a pretty dead medium that no longer attracts mainstream audiences.

It might be worth considering the possibility that you're attributing things to likes which would play out the same way in any case.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 11, 2022)

I have received some very saddening news just now. My cousin, who was only 39, passed away in her sleep yesterday (or was it today?). Needless to say, this was the first major death I have experienced in our family. And the feelings I have right now are incomprehensible. However, this event was in a way predictable as she had bulimia most of her life, but the true cause was suspected to be COVID, as she was diagnosed three days earlier with it. So it's safe to say, her blood rests on China and these communist pigs who brought their malady to us. Which angers me even more to be quite frank. 

But that's all I really got a say now in this matter, an F in chat would be appreciated though.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> This poor thread, how much more abuse can it take?


Salagadoola mechicka boola
Bibbidi-bobbidi-boo
Put them together and what have you got
Bibbidi-bobbidi-boo

*pulls out duct tape*

Yeah, that`ll help.  



quoting_mungo said:


> I’m not sure how I’m supposed to go about sharing positions on issues with others without it being characterized as circlejerking or cliquish yes-manning. Is there some magical disclaimer I can use to alleviate your worries?


Magical disclaimer:
That's what she said

Sorry, ranting because found out Elvira is a lesbian and I so could've crushed on her growing up and had her as a role model.  She was hot and super campy!  Instead, got Ellen and a talk show.

Wasted opportunities.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry, ranting because found out Elvira is a lesbian and I so could've crushed on her growing up and had her as a role model. She was hot and super campy! Instead, got Ellen and a talk show.


....wait... Elvira.... as in Elvira: Mistress of the Dark?

Yeah, wasn't familiar with that growing up either.  Would have been too young to know by that point.  Only found out about her in the last few years from a couple of Amiga adventure games.

.....apparently showed up in Scooby-Doo recently?  That'd explain why she's made recent news.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2022)

One and only!

She would have been such an icon, omg!  *thinks lewd thoughts*

She was a good crush.  Her and Julie Strain.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 11, 2022)

That’s bogus.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> That’s bogus.


Be excellent to each other.

And party on, dudes


----------



## MechaMegs (Jan 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> So it's safe to say, her blood rests on China and these communist pigs who brought their malady to us. Which angers me even more to be quite frank.



Uhhh... lol I am sorry for your loss but like it is hard to take into serious respects when you say stuff like this alongside such.

Maybe your being emotional idk but you may want to get your chickens in line before you start going down some Alex Jones spiral arch.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 12, 2022)

Me: (10 days earlier): I need an appointment for a lung infection.  I have all these symptoms that are recurring from burn pit exposure relating explicitly to being pre-pneumonia and pneumonia is my least favorite activity.  
Doc: holy shite!  But we need the symptoms to develop further so we get a good read.  Sucks, but how it is.  Come back 10 days.

Today:
Doc: we're not seeing you unless it's covid.  You need a covid test and another 10 days.  you likely have covid.
Me: (mild pneumonia) I'm going to the ER.
Doc: need a covid test for admission and covid infections are the priority to be seen.
Me: I hate the human race...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I have received some very saddening news just now. My cousin, who was only 39, passed away in her sleep yesterday (or was it today?). Needless to say, this was the first major death I have experienced in our family. And the feelings I have right now are incomprehensible. However, this event was in a way predictable as she had bulimia most of her life, but the true cause was suspected to be COVID, as she was diagnosed three days earlier with it. So it's safe to say, her blood rests on China and these communist pigs who brought their malady to us. Which angers me even more to be quite frank.
> 
> But that's all I really got a say now in this matter, an F in chat would be appreciated though.


Damn dude. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2022)

MechaMegs said:


> Uhhh... lol I am sorry for your loss but like it is hard to take into serious respects when you say stuff like this alongside such.
> 
> Maybe your being emotional idk but you may want to get your chickens in line before you start going down some Alex Jones spiral arch.


Someone's died and your only reaction is "lol" and practically insult and attempt to gaslight. Utterly fucking sickening. 

Empathy is just a buzzword for you, isn't it?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Someone's died and your only reaction is "lol" and practically insult and attempt to gaslight. Utterly fucking sickening.
> 
> Empathy is just a buzzword for you, isn't it?


They are both wrong and leave it at that.  There is no good way to respond to either.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2022)

MechaMegs said:


> Uhhh... lol I am sorry for your loss but like it is hard to take into serious respects when you say stuff like this alongside such.
> 
> Maybe your being emotional idk but you may want to get your chickens in line before you start going down some Alex Jones spiral arch.


Putting the blame where it actually is might be a key part of someone's grieving process.

It's also appropriate to remind people that the worst human rights abuser in the world right now (who put us all in a major mess) is a communist dictatorship (redundant expression I know).


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Me: (10 days earlier): I need an appointment for a lung infection.  I have all these symptoms that are recurring from burn pit exposure relating explicitly to being pre-pneumonia and pneumonia is my least favorite activity.
> Doc: holy shite!  But we need the symptoms to develop further so we get a good read.  Sucks, but how it is.  Come back 10 days.
> 
> Today:
> ...


On one hand, yes, take the pandemic seriously.

On the other, maybe see non-COVID patients before they end up needing to compete with COVID patients for beds? (Also if you've told someone "wait X days," it damn well should be unexpected force majeure for you to show them the door. Pandemic? After two years it's kiiind of not unexpected.)


----------



## Attaman (Jan 12, 2022)

Prefacing with condolences to @Parabellum3 and sympathy for their loss.


Yakamaru said:


> and attempt to gaslight.


That’s not gaslighting. Gaslighting is making one question the validity / reality of their perception of events / personal experiences. “I never hit you, in fact you were coming at me with a knife andI gave you space” is an attempt to gaslight. Or “I didn’t rifle through your private papers, you left them out and I was just trying to return them to you”.

Seeing as how they weren’t dinged, my guess is that staff are giving lenience due to the whole “A family member is dead” bit. But considering the same does not apply to most of us, I would _strongly advise _people not to push the matter further since “Is COVID a China Virus” / “Is COVID communism’s fault?” seems a way to get dinged not only by forum CoC in the obvious regards, but turning a death in somebody’s family into an excuse to once again try turning the Vent thread into “Totally not Politics forum 2.0”.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 12, 2022)

uwu please use the already diminishing furry forum to pop out of the woodwork and debate politics harder daddy uwu


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2022)

Edit, I just saw Parabellum's post. I am sorry to hear of this news. 



quoting_mungo said:


> The best way to describe my sleep schedule right now is probably "LOL what sleep schedule?"
> I have an appointment tomorrow.
> I should have been in bed over an hour ago and despite missing sleep last night stopped feeling tired around... 10-ish? Maybe earlier?
> 
> ...



I am also feeling this too. 
I got to sleep at 2am because there was loud noise, and it woke me up again at 4 and 5am. 
So I have been doing work of a very 'interesting' quality all day.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 12, 2022)

MechaMegs said:


> Uhhh... lol I am sorry for your loss but like it is hard to take into serious respects when you say stuff like this alongside such.
> 
> Maybe your being emotional idk but you may want to get your chickens in line before you start going down some Alex Jones spiral arch.


Such a shame you defend a tyrannical government than acknowledge the loss of human life. That’s some filthy lowlife mindset right there.


Frank Gulotta said:


> Putting the blame where it actually is might be a key part of someone's grieving process.
> 
> It's also appropriate to remind people that the worst human rights abuser in the world right now (who put us all in a major mess) is a communist dictatorship (redundant expression I know).





Minerva_Minx said:


> They are both wrong and leave it at that.  There is no good way to respond to either.





Attaman said:


> Prefacing with condolences to @Parabellum3 and sympathy for their loss.
> 
> That’s not gaslighting. Gaslighting is making one question the validity / reality of their perception of events / personal experiences. “I never hit you, in fact you were coming at me with a knife andI gave you space” is an attempt to gaslight. Or “I didn’t rifle through your private papers, you left them out and I was just trying to return them to you”.
> 
> Seeing as how they weren’t dinged, my guess is that staff are giving lenience due to the whole “A family member is dead” bit. But considering the same does not apply to most of us, I would _strongly advise _people not to push the matter further since “Is COVID a China Virus” / “Is COVID communism’s fault?” seems a way to get dinged not only by forum CoC in the obvious regards, but turning a death in somebody’s family into an excuse to once again try turning the Vent thread into “Totally not Politics forum 2.0”.





Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Flamingo Some of these postings (above) are looking like potential CoC violations, perhaps......
> 
> I'm sorry for the loss, but..... rules are rules also, my friend.


Can we all at least agree that if COVID was still contained in that country, my cousin would still be alive today?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Flamingo Some of these postings (above) are looking like potential CoC violations, perhaps


Given that the CoC specifically allows for defense of human rights and communists' absolutely horrific track record with this matter (the current leadership of China being only one current day example that's relevant to Uyghurs' human rights and the sanitary crisis), I think it might be allowed; I'd understand if it isn't but it seems like a gray zone to me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Seeing as how they weren’t dinged, my guess is that staff are giving lenience


Staff can't be online 24/7, maybe they currently aren't. Did you try reporting this and failed?


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 12, 2022)

I see the billion reports. Nations aren't actually protected categories under 2.6 and our scope of combating misinformation (2.8) doesn't cover origin. I'll read through it all for the other stuff when my cold medication gives me a reprieve.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Staff can't be online 24/7, maybe they currently aren't. Did you try reporting this and failed?


I'm sick.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I'm sick.


Get well soon.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I'm sick.


Hello sick, I am Yakamaru.

Okay, dumb dad joke. Please don't ban. >:

Get well soon, mate.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 12, 2022)

*Gets hired to take out Yakamaru* Welp guess you shouldn't have mad that joke bud *Draws knife* lets go


----------



## Punji (Jan 12, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I'm sick.


Sick of dealing with our bullshit?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 12, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I'm sick.


Get well soon.  May it not be pneumonia.

I have pneumonia.  Again.  And have to wait for antibiotics because i need a second covid test to verify this one.

@%#$#*

To paraphrase Arnold Schwarzenegger:
Eets not a covvid...


----------



## Punji (Jan 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Get well soon.  May it not be pneumonia.
> 
> I have pneumonia.  Again.  And have to wait for antibiotics because i need a second covid test to verify this one.
> 
> ...








Hang in there though!


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 12, 2022)

No rona/pneumonia/saltiness over ya'll for me, just a nasty cold.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 13, 2022)

I am just going to put this here since this is been nagging me for a while. Can we please adapt the report and move on mantra for the vent thread? This is not the appropriate place to throw little digs at someone/some people, talk down to people, pick fights with the posts, or to drag over a slapfight from another thread. People come here because they're suffering, they're in pain and enduring incredible loss or stress. Please treat these people with respect and kindness. If they say something you dislike or may be against COC, just report it instead.

I am not referencing anybody in particular, more so the thread's collective state over the past few months. I am just disappointed by the gradual degradation of the state of the vent thread, and there really isn't one particular 'side' that is guilty of this, people on all sides of the fence do it here and there. I don't want people to be scared off from expressing their pain here. I understand too, I'm a little fiery at times, I'm not a saint and I don't want it to seem like I am making myself out to be. I've got my sins, but I would just hope we can all try to ensure that vulnerable people don't get caught in the crossfire of chaos that tends to happen on the forums. I'd like to see team blue, red, purple, grey and whatever affiliation you have all at least agree to keep it out of the vent thread.

Sorry if that was too preachy, I just needed to get that off my chest. INB4 I inadvertently cause another flame war cause dumb.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 13, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Can we all at least agree that if COVID was still contained in that country, my cousin would still be alive today?


Hey whatever, yo...... (I take no issue with your repertoire specifically, myself)..... but, it is comments like this that could be seen as offensive to some..... and so, it might be a good idea to dial it down a bit when talking about specific groups.... and so, if others like yourself want to vent like that personally, then..... it's probably better to do so privately, many of us will say.
----------------------------
As a side note - I posted a photograph of a chicken leg on time on a thread and was written up for harassment.... so, there you go, I guess. ☺


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 13, 2022)

My body just wants to function off of 4 hour naps. 
I hate it. I'm tired and my stomach feels gross, just let me fall back asleep now, please.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 13, 2022)

Tried taking a nap before my therapy session.
Got maybe one hour. 
Feel like shite.
About to call a cab when my therapist lets me know one of her clients came into contact with someone who had covid. 
I really prefer in-person sessions because it's nice to have a change of scenery, but... blagh... 
We'll see how this goes. Hopefully I'm more awake by then.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> My body just wants to function off of 4 hour naps.
> I hate it. I'm tired and my stomach feels gross, just let me fall back asleep now, please.


Did you catch a cold or is this a long standing problem? 
Seen your GP?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Did you catch a cold or is this a long standing problem?
> Seen your GP?



Whenever I have something interrupt my sleep, it takes a while for my body to stop remembering it, so to speak. Whether it be a bathroom break, or the nausea I had when I got my vaccine a few days ago. So... if this is relevant, it happens almost monthly and takes weeks to correct XD

I'll just keep waking up at the same time until I become so exhausted I just sleep through it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Whenever I have something interrupt my sleep, it takes a while for my body to stop remembering it, so to speak. Whether it be a bathroom break, or the nausea I had when I got my vaccine a few days ago. So... if this is relevant, it happens almost monthly and takes weeks to correct XD
> 
> I'll just keep waking up at the same time until I become so exhausted I just sleep through it.


I always wake up at 5am for an hour, personally.


----------



## Erix (Jan 13, 2022)

Fuckin hell, I had a scary nightmare.

I was at this big open clearing surrounded by lots of trees and there was this well built village in this clearing. I think we were celebrating something. It was fun for a while, some of my fam and cousins were there, and we were talking and eating out in the clearing. It was approaching sunset, and I decided to look towards the village. I think someone was making more food, or cooking something big, because I saw somewhat of a big fire. Suddenly, I think someone messed up and somehow the fire got dropped into the grass and started turning really red. Right when I saw it, I knew disaster was about to strike. Smoke was starting to cloud the sky, and the fire started to consume the wooden buildings of the village, and my fam and I were running away fast. I looked back and I saw people screaming as they ran out of the village, as they were on fire. 

I wanted to help but knew there wasn’t anything I could do. I knew since we were surrounded by a forest, a wild forest fire would soon start most likely, and we just had to get out of there.

I’ve never had a nightmare like that before.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 13, 2022)

Erix said:


> Fuckin hell, I had a scary nightmare.
> 
> I was at this big open clearing surrounded by lots of trees and there was this well built village in this clearing. I think we were celebrating something. It was fun for a while, some of my fam and cousins were there, and we were talking and eating out in the clearing. It was approaching sunset, and I decided to look towards the village. I think someone was making more food, or cooking something big, because I saw somewhat of a big fire. Suddenly, I think someone messed up and somehow the fire got dropped into the grass and started turning really red. Right when I saw it, I knew disaster was about to strike. Smoke was starting to cloud the sky, and the fire started to consume the wooden buildings of the village, and my fam and I were running away fast. I looked back and I saw people screaming as they ran out of the village, as they were on fire.
> 
> ...



Just finished my online therapy a few minutes ago and I mentioned my dreams to her as well.

I kinda already knew/believed this, but our brain has a funky way of trying to process things that revolve around our day. I know it sounds wild. Like... I never once had a person try to chase me down in their jeep to run me over, but the themes like 'running away' and 'lack of safety' can reflect on things in our lives, like neglect and insecurity. They're really more cryptic than they need to be! XD

Take full stomach breaths. You got dis!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 13, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hey whatever, yo...... (I take no issue with your repertoire specifically, myself)..... but, it is comments like this that could be seen as offensive to some..... and so, it might be a good idea to dial it down a bit when talking about specific groups.... and so, if others like yourself want to vent like that personally, then..... it's probably better to do so privately, many of us will say.


Offensive my ass, that should be the least of concern in this specific context, especially when I am referring to the perpetrators.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Get well soon.  May it not be pneumonia.
> 
> I have pneumonia.  Again.  And have to wait for antibiotics because i need a second covid test to verify this one.
> 
> ...



Pneumonia isn't just a random cold, what is the problem of these people. Please take care, I hope that you can get treatment for it as soon as possible.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2022)

Fun. The Sabaton concert I was going to this March have been postponed until an unspecified date in 2023. Fuck you.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 14, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Offensive my ass, that should be the least of concern in this specific context, especially when I am referring to the perpetrators.


The perpetrators? I'm not sure what that means...... (I'm trying not to get into the politics of it) but, yes - the virus started over there but there's no evidence that they would create this or infect people for no reason.

I'm sorry for the loss though.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 14, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Fuck you.


Come do it yourself coward XD (I say this as a joke not a insult)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Come do it yourself coward XD (I say this as a joke not a insult)






Sorry, haven't been able to use this one in a while. Thanks for giving me the excuse, love.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 14, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 125982
> Sorry, haven't been able to use this one in a while. Thanks for giving me the excuse, love.


No problem XD I try to make someone laugh on a bumming day every once in a while, hopefully that was you?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 14, 2022)

⊂（ﾟДﾟ⊂⌒｀つ≡≡≡(´⌒;;;≡≡≡  thats me sliding to be there for someone XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> No problem XD I try to make someone laugh on a bumming day every once in a while, hopefully that was you?


Aye. I'm usually always chipper, and there is no need to mention it was a joke. It's easy to tell. xD


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 14, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 125982
> Sorry, haven't been able to use this one in a while. Thanks for giving me the excuse, love.


So worth the hacking fit laughing at this.

Now back to Walgreens (my medicine cabinet) for my afternoon tea.


----------



## MechaMegs (Jan 14, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Someone's died and your only reaction is "lol" and practically insult and attempt to gaslight. Utterly fucking sickening.
> 
> Empathy is just a buzzword for you, isn't it?


If I wanted advice on empathy I wouldn't look to you for it based on what I have been shown.



Parabellum3 said:


> Such a shame you defend a tyrannical government than acknowledge the loss of human life. That’s some filthy lowlife mindset right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More so I am against rhetoric that has been directly tied in correlation to a rise of violence and hate towards anyone who certain individuals perceive as being "Chinese".

Can we agree that after the fact that there were people and still are people who refuse to take preventative steps that could have also lead to your cousin not getting the virus?

Sure we can point fingers all over the place and it doesnt change that you sounded like you were using your cousins death as an excuse to throw out some very questionable verbiage into the aether.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 14, 2022)

I'll be entirely honest folks

I was very afraid we all were going to die if their post wasn't addressed just one more time after the mods said to drop it, but thankfully @MechaMegs came in to save the day and give_ their_ opinion on what Parabellum _really meant _in their post with a helping of comedic social justice finger waving.

Phew, now we are all safe. This moment will go down in history as a warrior's courageous act of resistance and defiance against the fascistic danger that was Parabellums emotional grief over losing a loved one.

Here's your medal of honor for releasing your personal frustrations and anger by bravely standing up to all the big powerful tyrants that are random online furries, who _surely_ would enslave us all if you didn't go instigating fights with them in the vent thread.


----------



## MechaMegs (Jan 14, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'll be entirely honest folks
> 
> I was very afraid we all were going to die if their post wasn't addressed just one more time after the mods said to drop it, but thankfully @MechaMegs came in to save the day and give_ their_ opinion on what Parabellum _really meant _in their post with a helping of comedic social justice finger waving.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that was afraid that I wouldnt get your praises.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 14, 2022)

Now that I've gotten my bitchiness out of my system and made a scene at the store, I'd like to vent about something personal

My sister came home last week from her job at Cracker Barrel and she says she was sexualized by a customer. She says caught an old dude glaring at her rear after taking her order as she walked away. She told her boss, but as you can imagine, there wasn't much that could be done.

She's just 17, and works as a hostess. She doesn't need this shit from some fat old creep. She's got a boyfriend who treats her right, got admitted to a good college that she wanted. She works hard, but she's sensitive. She's been bullied a lot in school in the past, and it's hard not to get over. I try to keep up with her to see how she's doing, but I understand she needs space.

It's one of those moments where you wish you would have been there to do something.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 14, 2022)

Since like most people here don’t wish or simply can’t use common sense when analyzing someone’s post, I just would like to reiterate that I was putting the blame onto the CCP, and not the ethnicity as a whole. Some people seem to get that confused.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 14, 2022)

Is it normal for Christians to just walk up to some random person at a gas station and beg for the funds for a hotel room?

Because (a) I wasn't taught that part of the Bible, and (b) I had this happen yesterday and I'm VERY uncomfortable going back to that gas station now.

I even tried to get the guy to ask someone inside, thinking he might have actually been in need, and he was all "no no no, I'm asking YOU".

Part of me doubts the guy was even a Christian in retrospect.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Is it normal for Christians to just walk up to some random person at a gas station and beg for the funds for a hotel room?
> 
> Because (a) I wasn't taught that part of the Bible, and (b) I had this happen yesterday and I'm VERY uncomfortable going back to that gas station now.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why one would announce their religious views while asking for money, unless the goal was to either paint themselves differently than they look, or they thought you were Christian and wanted the extra sympathy. 

It's sad that people resort to begging like this, but that last part, where they clarified that they wanted money from you specifically, tells me it's possible that every other person in the area already gave them money or turned them away. 

To be honest, this whole thing would leave me confused just as much.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 14, 2022)

I should've known.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Is it normal for Christians to just walk up to some random person at a gas station and beg for the funds for a hotel room?
> 
> Because (a) I wasn't taught that part of the Bible, and (b) I had this happen yesterday and I'm VERY uncomfortable going back to that gas station now.
> 
> ...



I don't think being religious has any part of them begging. If they were a part of a religious community, then why couldn't they find shelter and support there?

10/10 times anyone who approached me for money was someone who had no intentions of working or was an addict that caused so many problems, they got _banned _from FREE financial and housing support, here in Canada. Meaning, they're usually there for a reason. Not because they were down on their luck. They just do their best to try and guilt trip you.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 14, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Now that I've gotten my bitchiness out of my system and made a scene at the store, I'd like to vent about something personal
> 
> My sister came home last week from her job at Cracker Barrel and she says she was sexualized by a customer. She says caught an old dude glaring at her rear after taking her order as she walked away. She told her boss, but as you can imagine, there wasn't much that could be done.
> 
> ...


Sorry that your sister went through that, since that is really a problem in the hospitality industry. When I was a delivery boy in high school, some waitresses used to complain to the manager about that and she'd usually confront the patron about it. It might be wise to have the manager keep the tape from that night in case this becomes a pattern.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 15, 2022)

I hate cigarettes. Go smoke your cancer sticks somewhere else, they stink. No wonder covid is actually a problem with all the comorbidities people give themselves; junk food is another but at least it doesn't stink and poison everyone in a 10 meters radius.

Bonus vent, almost suffered frostbutt today!




Anti-vent, beautiful frost!


----------



## Kope (Jan 15, 2022)

I hate friends who ghost you for no reason and friends who kick you out of a group because you were too depressed all the time.

I don’t think they were ever friends.


----------



## Raever (Jan 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> My bf got VR since last xmas, and ever since he talks with me a lot less, instead he'd spend hours on VR, and sometimes stay up late, then goes to bed and leaves me waiting.
> Today is like the last straw.
> He went silent for nearly 9 hours, and when I asked him where he was, it's VR again. I felt that I really had to talk to him about how I felt.
> 
> ...



The "So you don't want to be together or what?" did it in my opinion. He doesn't give a shit and you deserve so much better than someone who's emotional intelligence is the equivalent of a strand of grass in the wind. What a fucking loser, dude. Sorry if that's harsh but...man is that the most immature text stream I've ever read in my life. -.-


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2022)

Raever said:


> The "So you don't want to be together or what?" did it in my opinion. He doesn't give a shit and you deserve so much better than someone who's emotional intelligence is the equivalent of a strand of grass in the wind. What a fucking loser, dude. Sorry if that's harsh but...man is that the most immature text stream I've ever read in my life. -.-


When we last talked, around 3rd January (he came back, no surprise), he said he wanna be friends, but then just straight up told me that he'd found "someone much closer" to him (as in, his new bf's, near his place I guess, instead of in a different country like me).
Also still insisted that I was in the wrong for pushing him too much with the VR thing, and still believed it was my mistake for forgiving him, after what he said to me on the day my grandmother passed.
At the end he said he'd been with his bf's (plural) for 2 weeks, which meant he cheated on me.

But it's whatever, really. I'm not even mad at him anymore. Here's just to add more and finish up the final chapter between us.


----------



## Kope (Jan 16, 2022)

Intrusive thoughts are killing me


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 16, 2022)

People really need to be careful what they do while they're high.

I was playing Vermintide 2 last night (for context, Vermintide is what happens when Warhammer Fantasy meets Left 4 Dead) and one of the players that jumped in kept rushing ahead and getting themselves killed - something they should know better than to do at the difficulty I was playing on (I tend to play on Champion, will probably pick up Legend in the near future).  Not only that, during the same horde sequence in the level where they joined, they died 3 times (maybe even 4.  You lose count in the thick of it).

I eventually had to straight-up ask them what was going on ("...is this your first Champion run, elf?") and they flat-out admitted to being high.  They never said on what, and I didn't feel the need to ask.

Amazingly, we did eventually finish that expedition (usually Vermintide goes by individual levels, but I was doing Chaos Wastes at the time which is more campaign-length).  The rest of the team was fairly on point even if we had the usual close calls near the end.

I get this nagging feeling I'm going to run into more of this type in the near future.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> People really need to be careful what they do while they're high.
> 
> I was playing Vermintide 2 last night (for context, Vermintide is what happens when Warhammer Fantasy meets Left 4 Dead) and one of the players that jumped in kept rushing ahead and getting themselves killed - something they should know better than to do at the difficulty I was playing on (I tend to play on Champion, will probably pick up Legend in the near future).  Not only that, during the same horde sequence in the level where they joined, they died 3 times (maybe even 4.  You lose count in the thick of it).
> 
> ...


Always gonna be gamers under the influence, man. Unless you've got other friends to queue up with, there's no way to avoid them. 

" It helps me play better"
It doesn't give you super powers buddy...
"It's the only way I can enjoy this game"
So then don't play it? If you hate it that much...


----------



## Rimna (Jan 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Always gonna be gamers under the influence, man. Unless you've got other friends to queue up with, there's no way to avoid them.
> 
> " It helps me play better"
> It doesn't give you super powers buddy...
> ...



Well in their defense, playing ranked league while sober can never be enjoyed. Source: I used to play ranked League of Legends.


----------



## Regret (Jan 16, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Well in their defense, playing ranked league while sober can never be enjoyed. Source: I used to play ranked League of Legends.


Ouch.  There is no reason to hate yourself like that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 16, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Well in their defense, playing ranked league while sober can never be enjoyed. Source: I used to play ranked League of Legends.


I enjoyed the player vs AI tutorial section of LoL (I think it was that one; one of the lane defense games). I played somewhere between one and three matches with actual people and decided I had better things to do than get verbally abused by teammates who shouldn’t be playing in the beginner tier if they don’t want to play with beginners.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 17, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I enjoyed the player vs AI tutorial section of LoL (I think it was that one; one of the lane defense games). I played somewhere between one and three matches with actual people and decided I had better things to do than get verbally abused by teammates who shouldn’t be playing in the beginner tier if they don’t want to play with beginners.


That's the thing with this game - this attitude never ends. It doesn't matter what level of skill you reach. All the games are as toxic or worse.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 18, 2022)

One day I am going to fully retire and stop working so I can do what I want and not have the dread of going back to work after a long weekend.  I would would also probably turn into a pumpkin, but enh, may be a small price to pay.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 18, 2022)

I am at a crossroads. An ex co-worker offered to refer me to the company he works for, which means that I may get a job there. Do I accept his offer and risk it? If I do, I will betray one of my best friends who went out of his way to get me my current job, and he's trying to move me to his department. There's no guarantee that he could, and I am currently miserable here - I haven't solved a single case for the almost 2 months since I started. I am so far below the target that I will probably be fired in 2 months time at most.

I don't know what to do. I don't want to lose my friend over a job. But I don't want to lose my mind failing all the time.

I wish I could just press a button to reset my life and start from the beginning.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 18, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I am at a crossroads. An ex co-worker offered to refer me to the company he works for, which means that I may get a job there. Do I accept his offer and risk it? If I do, I will betray one of my best friends who went out of his way to get me my current job, and he's trying to move me to his department. There's no guarantee that he could, and I am currently miserable here - I haven't solved a single case for the almost 2 months since I started. I am so far below the target that I will probably be fired in 2 months time at most.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I don't want to lose my friend over a job. But I don't want to lose my mind failing all the time.
> 
> I wish I could just press a button to reset my life and start from the beginning.


I DMed you about this, just in case you check here first.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 19, 2022)

I am really annoyed with my parents.  Just no boundaries with my kids.  No empathy or words of wisdom, just attacks on beliefs, values, and lifestyles.  "Oh, you think you're doing bad?  Your mom did X."  "Your teacher threatened to sue you because someone framed you?  Well, lousy excuses are great for future prisoners. Don't be a criminal!"  After 40 years, I get they don't like LGBTQ+, but they say they do.  I get they want to lead Christian lives and respect it, but you don't condemn people for being different because they aren't same thinking.  I hate the fact they are climate change deniers and think they know best ahd right when everything says otherwise.  I hate the fact they cannot acknowledge my personal successes because it makes them feel inferior or empathize that my kids can be afraid at school with everything going on.  Just don't push that crap to my kids.  You don't say this crap on our anniversary!  Two more months to slog through.

I don't talk to them much because it's just easier that way.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I am really annoyed with my parents.  Just no boundaries with my kids.  No empathy or words of wisdom, just attacks on beliefs, values, and lifestyles.  "Oh, you think you're doing bad?  Your mom did X."  "Your teacher threatened to sue you because someone framed you?  Well, lousy excuses are great for future prisoners. Don't be a criminal!"  After 40 years, I get they don't like LGBTQ+, but they say they do.  I get they want to lead Christian lives and respect it, but you don't condemn people for being different because they aren't same thinking.  I hate the fact they are climate change deniers and think they know best ahd right when everything says otherwise.  I hate the fact they cannot acknowledge my personal successes because it makes them feel inferior or empathize that my kids can be afraid at school with everything going on.  Just don't push that crap to my kids.  You don't say this crap on our anniversary!  Two more months to slog through.
> 
> I don't talk to them much because it's just easier that way.


Sorry you're going through that, especially parents shouldn't be denigrating you like that and you shouldn't have to worry about what they're saying to your kids. It is also really off-base too since you seem to have had an accomplished career in the military and civilian life along volunteering your time to help others.

I might be overstepping and I don't want to speak ill out of turn about someone's parents whom I don't know, but I know people and had a couple of relatives who fit the same category. I'm guessing you've already had talks with them about your issues with them and that went nowhere, so it might be time to drop a warning to them and tell them if they can't treat you and your spouse with respect, or be positive influences in lives of your family, or stop undermining you, you don't need them in your lives. If they can't do that and afford you the basic respect you deserve, cut them loose.

I've seen some people come to their sense after that once they appreciate what they've lost.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 19, 2022)

As much as I love the feeling of energy/having inspiration again, I kinda wish it didn't come in such gigantic spurts. I'm basically getting one solid day of fulfillment, followed by 2 days of ughawrgpijwrfikwrta;kj because I STILL CANT FALL ASLEEP AND ITS 8AM


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 19, 2022)

Burnt out with office politics, here's how it typically goes, A and B are talking = they talk about C being an asshole who doesn't do his job properly. A and C are talking = they talk about B being an asshole who doesn't do her job properly. It's endless and I hate it
C being a pain to work right next to, not the least because he whines constantly

Shit it's the reason why I vent here, otherwise it feels like I would have to become a part of the endless office politics blame game

That brings me to my next point, the internet slowly losing its function of blowing off steam because that's offensive. There needs to be a place for that, otherwise you explode or become the same sort of deranged individuals who indulge in the censorious mindset; no doubt the most fucked up ones mentally, precisely because they consider blowing off steam as a sin.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 19, 2022)

Just popping in to say you can order free at-home COVID test here if you're stateside and need them: https://special.usps.com/testkits


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Just popping in to say you can order free at-home COVID test here if you're stateside and need them: https://special.usps.com/testkits


I don't know if it's been fixed since, but I saw word going around yesterday (quite a bit of it!) saying that because of how it's treating the 4 tests per household limit, you may have issues if you live in an apartment or other multi-tenancy building. Tips I saw were things like putting apartment number in the first address line and the street address in the second, trying variations of "apt" or "#" with the apartment number if necessary. If you're still having trouble, I guess have a search on Twitter for threads containing the URL and see what people have suggested in replies/upthread.


----------



## Regret (Jan 19, 2022)

Did something to my elbow awhile back as anytime I try to life some weight and move my wrist I experience a deep throbbing pain.  No idea what the cause was or how long this is going to last.  Thankfully it doesn't hurt that bad, but still.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

Still in quarantine guys, Im going insane and stir crazy.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Still in quarantine guys, Im going insane and stir crazy.


so for anyone who thinks I'm demanding art...its cuz I got nothing else to do


----------



## ben909 (Jan 19, 2022)

i ended up playing computer games the time i had to be by myself...
not sure if there is anyone who will escape this round


----------



## ben909 (Jan 19, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i ended up playing computer games the time i had to be by myself...
> not sure if there is anyone who will escape this round


that and watch 6-8 seasons of one pice ... yay quarantine


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 19, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I don't know if it's been fixed since, but I saw word going around yesterday (quite a bit of it!) saying that because of how it's treating the 4 tests per household limit, you may have issues if you live in an apartment or other multi-tenancy building. Tips I saw were things like putting apartment number in the first address line and the street address in the second, trying variations of "apt" or "#" with the apartment number if necessary. If you're still having trouble, I guess have a search on Twitter for threads containing the URL and see what people have suggested in replies/upthread.


It seems they have a field for apartments now, but I'll keep an eye on any issues. I posted quickly after talking to my PA about testing at work, so I didn't have a lot of time. 

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 19, 2022)

I dreamed I had a pet macaw and now my parrot obsession has returned. I miss my parrot friends so much.






What is grief, if not love persevering?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 19, 2022)

OK, today is the most what-the-fuck day ever.

So yesterday we were assigned to translate this... uh, subsidiary ledger of deposit account (???)

I have no idea but whatever, the problem is :
The messages they put in when transferring money to someone else, they're like what you'd type in messages : extremely short, hardly ever full sentences, and sometimes with some letters missing ; "k" instead of "okay", for example.
Anyway, we had to translate all of those to english... and half the time I had no idea what the hell they meant : no context, no nothing.
So me and my coworker agreed that we'd just retype all of them the same, not translating them (because we won't be sure if we can get the meanings correct).

Just now, the secretary (?) yelled at me for leaving those messages the same and not translating them !?

Like, dude, you can't even "translate" a dialogue without context, let alone some messages that they put in when transferring money.
You want me to correctly translate some message that goes like this ?


> *[name] tf [name] add. salary nov2021*
> ([name] transfers to [name] additional salary (in) November 2021)


I swear, the customer was pretty ridiculous for wanting us to translate this kind of stuff, and the boss (and the others) are ridiculous enough for thinking they can guess these right to do the translation.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> As much as I love the feeling of energy/having inspiration again, I kinda wish it didn't come in such gigantic spurts. I'm basically getting one solid day of fulfillment, followed by 2 days of ughawrgpijwrfikwrta;kj because I STILL CANT FALL ASLEEP AND ITS 8AM


Mood.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> As much as I love the feeling of energy/having inspiration again, I kinda wish it didn't come in such gigantic spurts. I'm basically getting one solid day of fulfillment, followed by 2 days of ughawrgpijwrfikwrta;kj because I STILL CANT FALL ASLEEP AND ITS 8AM


I dont know to be happy, sad, or gift you a toy and say good luck?

So I gave you a heart.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 20, 2022)

Returning here after a long time. I hope that's OK...I haven't felt welcome anywhere else

I can't even say what's bothering me, either


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 20, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> Returning here after a long time. I hope that's OK...I haven't felt welcome anywhere else
> 
> I can't even say what's bothering me, either


You're welcome here.

Welcome back.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

Alright, here's what I came here for: The vent

I took an early night (been taking many of those lately, mostly to fix my body clock). Struggling to put this vent together, but I'll preface it with an experience in early childhood (Primary school).

I was once told by a teacher 'It must be hard being mixed race. I hope you know you can talk about it and tell us if anyone's picking on you'. In response, 1. because I'm young and don't understand what she meant and 2. because I didn't comprehend races since I honestly didn't see nor care that every other child in the school was white, I simply said 'I don't know what you mean'.

Well, now I'm an adult of 21, I can say I now understand what she meant. It suddenly fell into place...and it hurt. Long story short, being mixed race has caused nothing but problems. I don't have an even skin tone. It's impossible for me to have one. So my hopes of perhaps becoming a male model wouldn't work out.

I just don't feel...welcome anywhere. I know it's hard to believe, since we're in 2022 and all we seem to do is enforce acceptance and tolerance. In regular British society, I don't feel welcomed. In fact, I'm worried that someone will call me a racist name or even jump me to beat me up (I also probably have OCD, so I couldn't go out easily anyway, but even if I didn't have that, I'd still struggle).

I don't feel welcome in the gay community, either. The furry community is fine with me, but the IRL gay community is not. I've discovered it's more shallow than it pretends to be online. I would think that people in the LGBTQ+ community would welcome others into it...but it doesn't seem that way to me. I'm starting to think it's because of my race that I'm not accepted. Either that, or it's strictly to do with my appearance. Either way, it needs sorting out.

And not to go NSFW at all, but I'm looking into the leather community, too (I know, no big surprise if you know my character). But there, I don't feel welcome, either. If you want to know what the British leather scene looks like, as far as I've seen...it's all middle-aged white guys. I've tried interacting with a few, since I would like to feel a part of something and have the confidence to express who I am with likeminded people. I just get ignored.

I actually looked up skin bleaching (skin whitening) products yesterday. I was almost going to buy some, too. I hate being like this and I hate thinking these thoughts. But it's what I've been driven to feel.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 21, 2022)

I really wish companies would stop jumping on the NFT train to environmental disaster town. I swear, if I ever see one wringing their hands about plastic straws or global warming after they buy into that bullshit…

No, your fucking carbon offsets don’t change anything - you had the choice _not_ to contribute to those emissions in the first place! Even when done properly (which to my understanding they often aren’t; planting non-indigenous trees that fail to thrive or outright die offsets fuck-all) carbon offsets shouldn’t be used to “compensate” for that kind of beyond avoidable emissions. It’s too easy to just… not. If NFTs and crypto all collapsed and went the way of the dodo tomorrow, nothing would be missing from the world. 

I’d be a lot more okay with crypto if it were awarded/obtained through completing folding@home work units and similar. At least then the processor time is going to an actual societal good.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> Alright, here's what I came here for: The vent
> 
> I took an early night (been taking many of those lately, mostly to fix my body clock). Struggling to put this vent together, but I'll preface it with an experience in early childhood (Primary school).
> 
> ...


Damn, mate. Sounds like you have a lot of problems on your hands. 

If people can't accept you for who you are then they in my opinion don't deserve your time and attention to begin with. Wish you well and luck in finding people who like you for who you are.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 21, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> No, your fucking carbon offsets don’t change anything - you had the choice _not_ to contribute to those emissions in the first place! Even when done properly (which to my understanding they often aren’t; planting non-indigenous trees that fail to thrive or outright die offsets fuck-all) carbon offsets shouldn’t be used to “compensate” for that kind of beyond avoidable emissions. It’s too easy to just… not. If NFTs and crypto all collapsed and went the way of the dodo tomorrow, nothing would be missing from the world.


The very idea that you can simply "offset" your carbon emissions is one of the biggest reasons why I find it impossible to trust ANY of the "muh climate" people.

Mainly because in practically every case I've seen, their idea of an "offset" is vastly overestimating the compensating factor and vastly underestimating their original emissions.

I know that definitely goes for the low end of the scale (individual idiots who drive high-emissions cars in situations where they don't need the extra power or safety thinking they're saving the world just because they recycle) and it wouldn't surprise me whenever corporations act the same way.




KD142000 said:


> I know it's hard to believe, since we're in 2022 and all we seem to do is enforce acceptance and tolerance.


Sadly, I can EASILY believe that a lot of minorities still don't feel welcome.  While it's usually inappropriate to cherry-pick statements, I can say you've actually nailed the issue on the head by saying it this way.

"Enforce acceptance and tolerance."

If there's anything I've learned about people over the years, it's that they REALLY don't like being told what to do and think and will try to skirt such rules EVERY chance they get.  As a direct result of that one factor, trying to mandate things like acceptance and tolerance simply leads to a lot of two-faced behavior that actually makes things WORSE for people who aren't the majority.

Acceptance and tolerance pretty much have to be grown, not manufactured.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 21, 2022)

I can't even remember what I was doing that would make my upper back ache like it is...
Has my muscle already turned into blob since I stopped working? 
I did have to awkwardly juggle a bag of salt and a bag of heavy groceries the other night but the only pain I actually got from it was the purple fingers. XD 
Shoveling was a few days ago and even then I gave up. By the time I woke up, it was all slush and ice from the rain.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The very idea that you can simply "offset" your carbon emissions is one of the biggest reasons why I find it impossible to trust ANY of the "muh climate" people.
> 
> Mainly because in practically every case I've seen, their idea of an "offset" is vastly overestimating the compensating factor and vastly underestimating their original emissions.
> 
> I know that definitely goes for the low end of the scale (individual idiots who drive high-emissions cars in situations where they don't need the extra power or safety thinking they're saving the world just because they recycle) and it wouldn't surprise me whenever corporations act the same way.


As long as it's done in a reasonable way that _actually_ sequesters carbon properly, and in combination with efforts to reduce emissions as much as possible, and for things that aren't just... producing empty pollution (things like cryptomining, which use an immense amount of power for no real benefit, and arguably also screen billboards where static ones with spotlights (after dark only) would presumably draw significantly less power), I don't think they have to be entirely bad. The problem is when companies use them as an excuse to buy their way out of _actually_ going greener, or brag about being "carbon neutral."

You can absolutely say "we offset our emissions," don't get me wrong, but "carbon neutral" as a phrase seems designed to make consumers think you're compensating/eliminating emissions at the source, not planting trees halfway across the world or whatever.

Which isn't even getting into corporations putting weight behind efforts to paint a picture where consumers are the larger source of environmental destruction. Like... I absolutely have an impulse sometimes to put on gloves and get one of those graspy things and going out to pick up litter because I hate to see it lying around and potentially creating trouble for wildlife. I think picking up litter along highways is a really good activity for things like... making boy scouts aware of littering as a problem. And "we're not the biggest problem" is not an invitation to not do what we can. By all means, reduce your waste and do what you can to reuse, repurpose, and recycle. Those are good things! But also realize that we're only one piece of the pie - and not the biggest one.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Enforce acceptance and tolerance."
> 
> If there's anything I've learned about people over the years, it's that they REALLY don't like being told what to do and think and will try to skirt such rules EVERY chance they get. As a direct result of that one factor, trying to mandate things like acceptance and tolerance simply leads to a lot of two-faced behavior that actually makes things WORSE for people who aren't the majority.
> 
> Acceptance and tolerance pretty much have to be grown, not manufactured.


I think it's a more complicated thing than that. You also can't wait for it to happen and do nothing. You _have_ to inform people, one way or another, that "look, this is not okay." Yes, there's dickheads that will try to weasel through every single loophole you can find. That doesn't mean they'd not be dickheads if you didn't make the rules they're trying to skirt; very few people who play that game do it out of _pure_ contrariness.

You can't force people to accept and tolerate things, but you _can_ create situations where intolerance and exclusion are less tenable. You can create situations that make many members of minority groups feel _more_ safe - and probably also make the world a slightly safer place for them. And on some level you need to do that. Imagine how much less access and accomodation disabled people in the US would have without the ADA. Imagine how much shittier trying to get hired (and to keep your job) would be without anti-discrimination legislation.

One of the biggest reasons I am firmly in favor of (good - I will readily acknowledge that it must be written in the right way) hate speech legislation is that you may not change the mind of Mr. Skinhead, but you're preventing him from printing and distributing flyers saying a minority group spreads disease and steal, or what have you. And for all that most people would probably scrunch their nose and throw that flyer out like the garbage it is (hopefully recycling it ), there's that one or two people with each round of distribution that gets inched a little closer to Mr. Skinhead's way of thinking. And maybe there's a Ms. Antisemite somewhere who gets a flyer and goes "hey, I'm not the only one, clearly I'm on to something here," and goes on to commit hate crime.

Basically, even outside of "it fucking sucks to run into people calling you subhuman because of intrisic characteristics" (which, honestly, should be a compelling humanitarian reason), hate doesn't just grow where it's sprouted. It spreads. And if you can't kill the mother plant, the least you can do is try to keep it from spreading its seeds.

None of this, of course, solves the issue of interpersonal, social acceptance. People can fucking suck, and once a group has formed (such as "locals into this specific scene" it can be hard to get in if you don't fit the mold. I'm not denying that. But I do think acceptance and tolerance have hell of a harder time growing if you don't make efforts to weed out hate and bigotry.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sadly, I can EASILY believe that a lot of minorities still don't feel welcome.  While it's usually inappropriate to cherry-pick statements, I can say you've actually nailed the issue on the head by saying it this way.
> 
> "Enforce acceptance and tolerance."
> 
> ...


My point was that the internet is mostly trying to be progressive...and it fails. Every single time. Because it is based upon trends.

We only talk about racism in football when a bunch of 'fans' in the crowd start throwing bananas and making monkey noises at black players. This only happens when the team loses or when they are playing in a country which has an outright racist government and therefore racist society. It lasts about a week, when the media is constantly printing and posting articles about it. After that? Nothing. Hence why the issue is never solved.

Whenever there's a movement to help mixed race people, it'll be hashtagged on Twitter for about a month. It seems one of us has to die in order for it to be talked about for longer. And that's just disgusting. Almost as disgusting as the crime, itself. That's what progressiveness looks like, today. A bunch of spoiled suburban teenagers in beanies claiming the world is a better place if they post uplifting anti-racist things on Twitter.

And all conversations about it barely scratch the surface. Hence why the issue is never going to be solved.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Has my muscle already turned into blob since I stopped working?



Yes. Welcome to the club


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 21, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> My point was that the internet is mostly trying to be progressive...and it fails. Every single time. Because it is based upon trends.
> 
> We only talk about racism in football when a bunch of 'fans' in the crowd start throwing bananas and making monkey noises at black players. This only happens when the team loses or when they are playing in a country which has an outright racist government and therefore racist society. It lasts about a week, when the media is constantly printing and posting articles about it. After that? Nothing. Hence why the issue is never solved.
> 
> ...



Now, I don’t know much about being a mixed race child, because I obviously haven’t lived that life, but I learned from a past relationship that there’s a lot of stigma surrounding mixed race couples, as well. I remember my ex telling me once that African American/Caucasian couples are often frowned upon because of the incredibly toxic racial relations between white and black people. Especially in the States. It gets to the point where people are sometimes afraid of dating someone of another race because they’ll be ostracized by both sides if they do.

I’m not personally afraid to pursue romance with other races, because unfortunately, said ex lied about the way his father viewed me, as if being in some kind of forbidden romance would somehow make him more sexy and attractive. It didn’t, it just made him look like an untrustworthy liar. But in a sense, I can totally understand why you’d feel like you don’t belong anywhere, fren. I feel like issues for mixed race children are often sidelined to focus on the schism between races.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2022)

@KD142000 
I don't know why people think skin tones must be uniform to be beautiful. 
Please don't consider bleaching to achieve this; it can cause serious skin damage. 

By the by, my background is entirely European, but my name is unusual and I have thin eyes, so I sometimes get weird questions from people about where I am from 'originally' and which one of my parents is Chinese.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @KD142000
> I don't know why people think skin tones must be uniform to be beautiful.
> Please don't consider bleaching to achieve this; it can cause serious skin damage.
> 
> By the by, my background is entirely European, but my name is unusual and I have thin eyes, so I sometimes get weird questions from people about where I am from 'originally' and which one of my parents is Chinese.


I don't normally tell random people this but Im half Mexican and half Asian so I have 2 waves of hate already but then the whole your genetics must be of 1 nationality to be beautiful also hits me a lot


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @KD142000
> I don't know why people think skin tones must be uniform to be beautiful.
> Please don't consider bleaching to achieve this; it can cause serious skin damage.
> 
> By the by, my background is entirely European, but my name is unusual and I have thin eyes, so I sometimes get weird questions from people about where I am from 'originally' and which one of my parents is Chinese.


I didn't agree with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I don't normally tell random people this but Im half Mexican and half Asian so I have 2 waves of hate already but then the whole your genetics must be of 1 nationality to be beautiful also hits me a lot



Is your Mexican side mestizo? Because then you'd be able to lay claim to being descended from 3 cultures. 

I wonder whether these human differences will all have disappeared in a few hundred years as people travel around more.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> I didn't agree with it.


(IK you didn't agree with this but I wanna say something) Also, you can take things into your body just like you sweat out so you can poison your self by bleaching your skin


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Is your Mexican side mestizo? Because then you'd be able to lay claim to being descended from 3 cultures.
> 
> I wonder whether these human differences will all have disappeared in a few hundred years as people travel around more.


...
that would give people more reason for the "you must be from 1 nationality" thing


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> (IK you didn't agree with this but I wanna say something) Also, you can take things into your body just like you sweat out so you can poison your self by bleaching your skin


I know that also


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Is your Mexican side mestizo? Because then you'd be able to lay claim to being descended from 3 cultures.
> 
> I wonder whether these human differences will all have disappeared in a few hundred years as people travel around more.


There is still stigma about dating outside your own race. And I know that all too well. 

There will still be these human differences in many years to come.

It's society's fault for following celebrity culture and using that as the standard for beauty.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> There is still stigma about dating outside your own race. And I know that all too well. Hence why there will still be these human differences in many years to come.
> 
> It's society's fault for following celebrity culture and using that as the standard for beauty.



There's much less of a stigma than there used to be, and plenty of people who don't care. Maybe in the future nobody will be bothered by it.

Which celebrities do you feel pressured to look like out of interest? I'm also a gay man resident in the uk, but I'm not really part of the scene.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> There's much less of a stigma than there used to be, and plenty of people who don't care. Maybe in the future nobody will be bothered by it.
> 
> Which celebrities do you feel pressured to look like out of interest? I'm also a gay man resident in the uk, but I'm not really part of the scene.


'There's much less of it, therefore it shouldn't bother you'. That's what I just heard.

I'm not part of the 'scene', either. I pretty much explained why I'm not welcomed in it.
I also did not say I am pressured to look like anyone. We are talking about how others would rather I look.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> 'There's much less of it, therefore it shouldn't bother you'. That's what I just heard.
> 
> I'm not part of the 'scene', either. I pretty much explained why I'm not welcomed in it.
> I also did not say I am pressured to look like anyone. We are talking about how others would rather I look.



...okay but that's _not_ what I just said, KD.

I hope you find a dating pool with some wiser folk in it.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> ...okay but that's _not_ what I just said, KD.
> 
> I hope you find a dating pool with some wiser folk in it.


Forget I said anything. I'm done.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

can I just say All Lives Matter? Im too many races to pick one XD


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

Look, I'm at a very low point, right now. I know I shouldn't worry about the perceptions of others, but it's not that easy.

I'm trying my best, but I'm not getting anywhere. My beautification process starts next month. After that point, I'll feel better about myself and who I am. But right now, I'm feeling absolutely awful.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> Look, I'm at a very low point, right now. I know I shouldn't worry about the perceptions of others, but it's not that easy.
> 
> I'm trying my best, but I'm not getting anywhere. My beautification process starts next month. After that point, I'll feel better about myself and who I am. But right now, I'm feeling absolutely awful.


Well 2 things...
1. you have a friend in me (ok song ref not intended) and if you need to talk im here
2. Can I say something freely?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2022)

KD we've seen your portraits before and you can feel confident that you're already handsome. 
I hope your beautification makes you feel better.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Well 2 things...
> 1. you have a friend in me (ok song ref not intended) and if you need to talk im here
> 2. Can I say something freely?


Yes, you can say something freely

I'd drop the All Lives Matter, however. Lest you want to be lambasted on the internet.
It's better just to say 'I'm anti-racist', cos that's what you mean, correct?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> There's much less of a stigma than there used to be, and plenty of people who don't care. Maybe in the future nobody will be bothered by it.
> 
> Which celebrities do you feel pressured to look like out of interest? I'm also a gay man resident in the uk, but I'm not really part of the scene.


Hm… this is contrary to my experience with interracial dating, as I’ve stated before. I guess you could say I never got to the point where I dated my ex publicly, or haven’t been in enough interracial relationships to verify for sure.

But that’s my take on it.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> KD we've seen your portraits before and you can feel confident that you're already handsome.
> I hope your beautification makes you feel better.


Not according to the UK gay community at large who thinks everyone has to look like a glamour model with lips like a dying fish in Grimsby harbour.
By the way, it seems if you're white, you get a free pass on however you look. I should know. I've tried to make friends before.
The moment they see my picture, suddenly they don't want to talk to me.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> Yes, you can say something freely
> 
> I'd drop the All Lives Matter, however. Lest you want to be lambasted on the internet.
> It's better just to say 'I'm anti-racist', cos that's what you mean, correct?


I mean yeah Im Anti-Racist but all lives do matter 

Now what I want you to hear is this: If people around you only judge you on your looks they can (Excuse me for this) Fck off, your personality and the person you are on the inside mean a whole lot more than the outside shell of a person (Eh, IK it's not the best symbol but..). You shouldn't have to go through a "Beautification Process" to get people to accept you (But I have no control over your life so do what you want, I'm just saying). I went through the same thing In Middle School and High School, I wanted to fit in and get people to accept me so I spent (I'm pretty sure) thousands of dollars on make-up and clothes to be accepted but then I realized something, maybe I am aiming at the wrong crowd. Then I focused on trying to find people who could accept me for who I was instead of changing who I was.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Hm… this is contrary to my experience with interracial dating, as I’ve stated before. I guess you could say I never got to the point where I dated my ex publicly, or haven’t been in enough interracial relationships to verify for sure.
> 
> But that’s my take on it.


I wouldn't have any problem with dating somebody from a different ethnic background or being open about doing it,
and I don't think any of my colleagues would either.

I live in the home-counties of southern England, and I understand it'll be a different situation for people from a lot of other places.



KD142000 said:


> Not according to the UK gay community at large who thinks everyone has to look like a glamour model with lips like a dying fish in Grimsby harbour.
> By the way, it seems if you're white, you get a free pass on however you look. I should know. I've tried to make friends before.
> The moment they see my picture, suddenly they don't want to talk to me.


Yeah I have also heard about this, that there is a bias among some british gay men for _only_ being interested in partners who are both white and masculine.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I mean yeah Im Anti-Racist but all lives do matter
> 
> Now what I want you to hear is this: If people around you only judge you on your looks they can (Excuse me for this) Fck off, your personality and the person you are on the inside mean a whole lot more than the outside shell of a person (Eh, IK it's not the best symbol but..). You shouldn't have to go through a "Beautification Process" to get people to accept you (But I have no control over your life so do what you want, I'm just saying). I went through the same thing In Middle School and High School, I wanted to fit in and get people to accept me so I spent (I'm pretty sure) thousands of dollars on make-up and clothes to be accepted but then I realized something, maybe I am aiming at the wrong crowd. Then I focused on trying to find people who could accept me for who I was instead of changing who I was.


The process is to make me feel better. I'm unlocking the potential I have. I'd rather cover up my uneven skin tone with make-up than live with it. It'll also cover up my chronic acne, which does no one any favours.

I'm just trying to be the best I can be, that's it


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I wouldn't have any problem with dating somebody from a different ethnic background or being open about doing it,
> and I don't think any of my colleagues would either.
> 
> I live in the home-counties of southern England, and I understand it'll be a different situation for people from a lot of other places.


Don't even get me started on this.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> The process is to make me feel better. I'm unlocking the potential I have. I'd rather cover up my uneven skin tone with make-up than live with it. It'll also cover up my chronic acne, which does no one any favours.
> 
> I'm just trying to be the best I can be, that's it


Ok, and I get that (Please excuse me copy and pasting song lyrics)

And you don't have to change a thing
The world could change its heart
No scars to your beautiful
We're stars and we're beautiful







Seriously, I get the longing to fit in but covering up who you are isn't always the answer (You can tell me to shut up when you get fed up of me)


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I wouldn't have any problem with dating somebody from a different ethnic background or being open about doing it,
> and I don't think any of my colleagues would either.
> 
> I live in the home-counties of southern England, and I understand it'll be a different situation for people from a lot of other places.


I think it’s less a question about anyone’s willingness to date someone of another race, my original post states that for me at least, that’s not the issue.

I respect the case that it might not be much of an issue where you live, and I’m not about to question your experience with interracial relationships, but the fact of the matter is that from what I experienced, people are either going to underhandedly judge you or be willing to lie about the severity of dating outside your own race.

That’s all I really have to say about the matter, though I do appreciate that you’re having a good time dating interracially. Maybe I’ll find someone like that one day, too.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm fucking done. I'm just gonna leave. I've had enough.
I hate living like this.


ScaratheWolf said:


> Ok, and I get that (Please excuse me copy and pasting song lyrics)
> 
> And you don't have to change a thing
> The world could change its heart
> ...


These songs don't work. The world is still incredibly shallow.
I believe in the message of this. But others don't always. And that's the problem.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> I'm fucking done. I'm just gonna leave. I've had enough.
> I hate living like this.
> 
> These songs don't work. The world is still incredibly shallow.
> I believe in the message of this. But others don't always. And that's the problem.


Again...my intentions are to help others. Im sorry if I offend anyone, I just try to help...


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

Y


ScaratheWolf said:


> Again...my intentions are to help others. Im sorry if I offend anyone, I just try to help...


You didn't offend me


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> Y
> 
> You didn't offend me


oh you just sounded...pissed off at me XD (Im not the best at figuring out emotions over text)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Can I open up and no one judges me, please? I deal with fear, anxiety, and depression a lot,  but recently I was disowned by my family for being a furry, so this is my worst depression yet


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Can I open up and no one judges me, please? I deal with fear, anxiety, and depression a lot,  but recently I was disowned by my family for being a furry, so this is my worst depression yet


Yes, feel free to vent here


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 21, 2022)

I feel like reality is so confused and insane now with all the shit going on, that I've been sucked into a vortex of cognitive dissonance. I've gotten to a point, where, by in large, I can't tell who's a friend and who's an enemy anymore. At any point in time, people can either turn on you, or want to be there for you, depending on how an individual's emotion is being influenced at the current time.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 21, 2022)

Apparently they're selling dead YouTubers as NFTs now.

(The one in question that I'd heard of was Kitty0706, who was a machinima artist known for TF2 and Gmod stuff.  Has been dead for 6 years now thanks to leukemia.)

It's one thing to disrespect the dead.  It is another level of evil entirely to profit for millions off of their corpses when they didn't arrange for it.

If this is where the NFT market is headed, outlaw them.

(And if anyone's going to call me out on how I view copyrights based on what I just said, believe me, the difference between legality and morals/ethics on a lot of them is one of my big struggles.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 21, 2022)

Can confirm being mixed race sucks. It's worse because you have more chances of 'looking like the one they don't like'. Students and adults treated me differently as early as kindergarten and I wasn't a violent or problematic child. People still think it's okay to use the 'what are you???' line as an ice breaker.

People don't believe I'm part Korean because I don't have tiny kawaii anime model body, but are completely ignorant of the doubled eyelids and general face structure (especially from a side view). They think I'm native most of the time, and if you've heard the news in Canada, well... Not a lot of Canadians like them, for some reason. People comment on my yellowy and white skin too.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 22, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> Alright, here's what I came here for: The vent
> 
> I took an early night (been taking many of those lately, mostly to fix my body clock). Struggling to put this vent together, but I'll preface it with an experience in early childhood (Primary school).
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late response; I got caught up at work the day of and afterwards I got sidetracked by some personal stuff, so that's on me. 

I think there are two issues here from you've said, namely the anxiety you feel over being mixed race along with the issues that brings and trouble you've had fitting into the gay community. 

First off, there's nothing inherently wrong with being mixed race or minority; that doesn't affect your worth as person. That said, people can be unintentionally ignorant or intentionally hateful if you're either, particularly in the current environment certain places. It can be also hard to know where you fit in at times, depending on who's around and how much they focus on that stuff.

I think it helps to know your worth as a person and to have certain and unapologetic self of sense along with finding a group of friends who don't care about what your background or race is. It seems like you have a few of those in this community, myself included, but it may also help make a few friends in real life who relate to you and can be there physically as well. 

In the long run, I think this is one of the reasons diversity needs to continued to be promoted; if people in the majority have more exposure to minorities by working and living with them, it creates more understanding and acceptance over time. 

Now I have to admit I don't know much about the leather scene and UK gay community, but it might be worth asking what do want out of those communities, distinct as they are from one another presumably, exactly? Do just want to socialize with like-minded people or are you looking for a relationship or hook-up? Because it could be quite possible that you could find what you are looking for outside of those communities through interpersonal interactions or even in the furry community, which you seem to find more welcoming. 

I'm around if you want to talk about this still and apologies again for the delay.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Can confirm being mixed race sucks. It's worse because you have more chances of 'looking like the one they don't like'. Students and adults treated me differently as early as kindergarten and I wasn't a violent or problematic child. People still think it's okay to use the 'what are you???' line as an ice breaker.
> 
> People don't believe I'm part Korean because I don't have tiny kawaii anime model body, but are completely ignorant of the doubled eyelids and general face structure (especially from a side view). They think I'm native most of the time, and if you've heard the news in Canada, well... Not a lot of Canadians like them, for some reason. People comment on my yellowy and white skin too.


My siblings and I go through this to varying degrees at times; people ask what are we, which can be relatively innocuous if annoying, or will ask twenty questions about our background despite having just met us. And then of course there is the deliberately racist maliciousness to be intermittently put up with as well. 

Sorry you go through that; I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I do appreciate that you’re having a good time dating



I have been on no dates since coronavirus evolved and ruined my life </3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Can confirm being mixed race sucks. It's worse because you have more chances of 'looking like the one they don't like'. Students and adults treated me differently as early as kindergarten and I wasn't a violent or problematic child. People still think it's okay to use the 'what are you???' line as an ice breaker.
> 
> People don't believe I'm part Korean because I don't have tiny kawaii anime model body, but are completely ignorant of the doubled eyelids and general face structure (especially from a side view). They think I'm native most of the time, and if you've heard the news in Canada, well... Not a lot of Canadians like them, for some reason. People comment on my yellowy and white skin too.


totally relate with our kids being Filipino American and my brother being African American.  keyword American, but well, Americans seem to have problems with non-hetero, non-white people-eh.  So not just a Canadian problem-eh.

I have been accused of micro aggression for asking where an accent is from, or facial or body appearance is, or gestures, and even if someone spoke another language than English I might know, because I want them to be comfortable.  But I see your frustration and @Miles Marsalis.  Sometimes it takes a few whacks to the back of the noggin for airheads like me to get it.  So if I do it, just slap me or pull my hair.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I have been on no dates since coronavirus evolved and ruined my life </3


Aw… gosh, I’m sorry you couldn’t! Covid hit all of us hard. :’)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 22, 2022)

Nearly all my faith has been eradicated, and as cliche as it sounds, I'm quite sick of being told to pray. If it didn't change the circumstances in your life, don't expect it to be any different for mine.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Apparently they're selling dead YouTubers as NFTs now.
> 
> (The one in question that I'd heard of was Kitty0706, who was a machinima artist known for TF2 and Gmod stuff.  Has been dead for 6 years now thanks to leukemia.)
> 
> ...


Damn he was one of my faves, but I don't get how could a simple pfp be converted into a unique blockchain that holds any value?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 23, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> totally relate with our kids being Filipino American and my brother being African American.  keyword American, but well, Americans seem to have problems with non-hetero, non-white people-eh.  So not just a Canadian problem-eh.
> 
> I have been accused of micro aggression for asking where an accent is from, or facial or body appearance is, or gestures, and even if someone spoke another language than English I might know, because I want them to be comfortable.  But I see your frustration and @Miles Marsalis.  Sometimes it takes a few whacks to the back of the noggin for airheads like me to get it.  So if I do it, just slap me or pull my hair.


You can technically say, anyone inherently born in the United States is a "native American". At least, that's how I perceive it now, considering I wasn't born in Europe, or anywhere that isn't on this piece of land for the matter.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 23, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Nearly all my faith has been eradicated, and as cliche as it sounds, I'm quite sick of being told to pray. If it didn't change the circumstances in your life, don't expect it to be any different for mine.


Then perhaps you should stop praying. If it's not helpful to you, politely say to whoever tells you to do these things 'I don't think it's helpful for me, thank you'. Only taking action can change your life


JacobFloofWoof said:


> You can technically say, anyone inherently born in the United States is a "native American". At least, that's how I perceive it now, considering I wasn't born in Europe, or anywhere that isn't on this piece of land for the matter.


As far as I know, Native Americans are the native inhabitants of what is now the United States before the white settlers arrived. If you were born in the US, you are 'American'. You can then say you are African-American, Asian-American, etc depending on your heritage. But put simply, 'American'.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 23, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> As far as I know, Native Americans are the native inhabitants of what is now the United States before the white settlers arrived. If you were born in the US, you are 'American'. You can then say you are African-American, Asian-American, etc depending on your heritage. But put simply, 'American'.


....okay, I tried to check on an example of "native American" that I actually knew and....

The example I was going to use was the Oneida Nation.  As far as most people know, they're near where I live.  However, when looking them up, I found out some of them went to what is now Wisconsin after the Revolutionary War happened... and some also went to what is now Canada.

I already figured the Wisconsin ones are still "native American", but when I looked up the ones who went to Canada, the term "First Nations" came up.

I'm already not sure what term I should be using, or if I should be using the two different terms only for specific like this, or even if both of the terms are too generalizing to use acceptably in any case... as I'm under the impression the Oneidas aren't the only ones who had a group go to a different country altogether.

Someone please clarify?



....I may be able to rein in my urge to ask questions, but I already know I would NOT be able to handle being accused of "micro-aggression" (I don't respond well to hostility at all in fact - my brain already overloads with basic social situations as it is).  In my case, you're better off asking my intentions (in this case, I'm trying to prevent my brain going 15 different ways on the same question) or saying something like "now is not the time for that".


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I already figured the Wisconsin ones are still "native American", but when I looked up the ones who went to Canada, the term "First Nations" came up.
> 
> I'm already not sure what term I should be using, or if I should be using the two different terms only for specific like this, or even if both of the terms are too generalizing to use acceptably in any case... as I'm under the impression the Oneidas aren't the only ones who had a group go to a different country altogether.
> 
> Someone please clarify?


I'm not American and our indigenous populations (Sami and possibly some other groups? It's complicated because there's a number of official minority languages and I don't know exactly how all the populations are designated in this sense) are obviously mainly referred to in Swedish when I hear them spoken about. But my understanding based on what language I've seen used in different places is that "Native American" and "First Nations" are... basically what the government-official terms for indigenous North American populations within their borders have become. Gets more complicated because the US has practically seized "American" as its own, so using it to refer to "from the American continent(s)" gets a bit ambiguous/unclear. I believe part of the idea behind using "First Nations" is acknowledging that they are their own discrete cultures and not a homogenous whole.

One thing I've gathered is that if you're referring to a specific tribe/nation, you should use the specific name. If you're talking specifically about the Oneidas, referring to them as "Native American" isn't great. If someone is using "Native American" or "First Nations" to refer to themselves, mirror their usage. If you're speaking specifically about populations in Canada, "First Nations" is probably a better choice. Things like that. 

So, like, anything beyond that I would defer to people with a more extensive (and more local) understanding for, but those bits may at least start to be useful? I'm more of a linguist than an anthropologist, I'm afraid. ^^;


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2022)

@quoting_mungo I have worked with a scientist who was part Sami in the past, incidentally.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @quoting_mungo I have worked with a scientist who was part Sami in the past, incidentally.


That’s cool! I don’t know if the neighbors we had when I was a kid had any kind of Sami roots - all I knew/understood was that they were Finnish. But I do remember they had a reindeer hide and Sami crafts hung on the wall above their stairs.


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 23, 2022)

The fucking anxiety gets to me again...

I have a certain... _thing _to be done. I'll spare you the winding details, it's just something from the broadly-defined category of "adulting". Nothing threatening in itself. Nothing unusual. Nothing very new to me even. But instead just going and getting it done like a normal person would, I have to: 1) Suffer psychosomatic disturbances days in advance, 2) Suffer feelings of impending doom and near-panic, 3) Pull together all my resources, just to _do the thing_ without letting all my accumulated madness show, which is a disproportionate strain in itself, and 4) Get a hysterical meltdown afterwards when I'm alone in a safe place. So yeah, welcome to my life, fuck this...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 23, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> The fucking anxiety gets to me again...
> 
> I have a certain... _thing _to be done. I'll spare you the winding details, it's just something from the broadly-defined category of "adulting". Nothing threatening in itself. Nothing unusual. Nothing very new to me even. But instead just going and getting it done like a normal person would, I have to: 1) Suffer psychosomatic disturbances days in advance, 2) Suffer feelings of impending doom and near-panic, 3) Pull together all my resources, just to _do the thing_ without letting all my accumulated madness show, which is a disproportionate strain in itself, and 4) Get a hysterical meltdown afterwards when I'm alone in a safe place. So yeah, welcome to my life, fuck this...


Oof, I'm so sorry, I feel you there. I get that way about public speaking (for a very broad definition of "public speaking" - sitting with a group of like 5-6 classmates and an instructor and presenting my work qualifies). I get super bad anxiety during the speech itself, and knowing that I'll suffer that anxiety in itself makes me anxious ahead of time. So I end up doing an absolute minimum of preparation just so I don't have to spend more time than necessary focused on the impending anxiety.

I don't necessarily get a meltdown after, but I'm definitely a wreck and need to "hide" for a while before I can life again.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 23, 2022)

Lately, having a 2-day weekend doesn't feel enough.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jan 23, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Lately, having a 2-day weekend doesn't feel enough.


I'm sorry to hear monkey friendo, if you need to talk I'm here for you
*hugs you tightly*


----------



## Raever (Jan 23, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Well in their defense, playing ranked league while sober can never be enjoyed. Source: I used to play ranked League of Legends.



I can vouge for this, as I am still addicted to it.
Though if I wanna have real fun I get high and go into blind pick.
Usually, it doesn't hurt anything since blind pick is more for messing around anyway.
Draft and Ranked I try to stay sober for.........emphasis on try. Sometimes it's fun to see if I can beat someone in ranked while tipsy.
I dunno; call it stupidity or an ego boost but for the most part it's a fun game whether I win or lose in those cases. X'D



Rimna said:


> Lately, having a 2-day weekend doesn't feel enough.



ALSO THIS.
I don't know how but my weekends feel shorter and shorter lately. -.-


----------



## Kope (Jan 24, 2022)

I don’t belong anywhere


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm legitimately not sure I could've installed my phone screen protector any worse than I have.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 24, 2022)

there is always worse, it's possible to break things if you mess up really bad


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I'm legitimately not sure I could've installed my phone screen protector any worse than I have.


I had to put one on my tablet the other day and it was a very good run. Only like, 10 pieces of dust instead of the usualy 300.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

Someone wrote "(My IRL Name) go kill yourself before you come back to class" ALL OVER THE HALLWAYS AT 3AM IN THE FRICKN MORNING!!!  but what if they have a point?


----------



## Rimna (Jan 25, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I want to kill myself.



I don't know if what I say can help you, but please don't do this. I'm at work for the next 5 hours but if you have someone else to talk to, please reach out. If you can, try to talk to someone. Maybe see if you can reach a hotline?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 25, 2022)

988 is  the new Suicide Awareness hotline phone number.  If you need help, just call.  At the least you can get a few resources and connected to local support.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 25, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Someone wrote "(My IRL Name) go kill yourself before you come back to class" ALL OVER THE HALLWAYS AT 3AM IN THE FRICKN MORNING!!!  but what if they have a point?


Nah, that's just nasty people being nasty. Think of it like this: these people feel the need to hurt others to feel good about themselves. That's not someone whose opinions you need to value. Don't hurt yourself because of them. (And I know that's easier to say than to live, trust me. I've been in bad places with people being awful to me, and it's hard to keep it from eventually wearing through your armor.) Reach out to people who lift you up, instead.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 25, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I want to kill myself.


I know that you probably don't want to hear from me for whatever reason, but I strongly advise not to do this. As someone who's been in a similar position, even thinking it is a waste of time. It is better to work towards improving your life day by day. We make progress every day without realising it.


ScaratheWolf said:


> Someone wrote "(My IRL Name) go kill yourself before you come back to class" ALL OVER THE HALLWAYS AT 3AM IN THE FRICKN MORNING!!!  but what if they have a point?


Simply put, they don't have a point. Don't waste your thoughts on whoever wrote that.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 25, 2022)

Wishing the insecurity of modern humanity to stop developing any further. Bullying, sides-splitting... It's now a common trait of majority of humanity.

If that's one way of the universe getting rid of the 'master-race' of one of the planets(because people die from these), so be it. But it's still very unsettling for me having to observe and experience the dramas. Because better people always end up fading.

And the Covid is simply another drama.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

SO, people wrote they wanted me to kill myself in paint on the hallway walls, my car, my roommate's car, and our mailbox. My car has been keyed multiple times and they glued multiple (Insert Adult toy for female fun) on the hood of my car. They stole my tires, our welcome mat, and our door sign. what a way to be welcomed back to the frickn world after having Covid and being quarantined for a while! This day can only get worse


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 25, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> SO, people wrote they wanted me to kill myself in paint on the hallway walls, my car, my roommate's car, and our mailbox. My car has been keyed multiple times and they glued multiple (Insert Adult toy for female fun) on the hood of my car. They stole my tires, our welcome mat, and our door sign. what a way to be welcomed back to the frickn world after having Covid and being quarantined for a while! This day can only get worse


I know police in the US sucks in so many ways, but I still hope you filed a report about that, both the theft and the vandalism. People need to find themselves better hobbies. >.<


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I know police in the US sucks in so many ways, but I still hope you filed a report about that, both the theft and the vandalism. People need to find themselves better hobbies. >.<


Latina, Asian, Bi, Furry, Goth, and Anti-Vaxxer Hate is there hobbies evidently and I just happened to be everything they hate


----------



## LameFox (Jan 25, 2022)

Hallways of what? Like, they broke in somewhere? Definitely seems like something to report if the local authorities are even remotely competent. To go as far as doing all that over such impersonal issues seems more than slightly unhinged and if nothing else reporting should mean there will be records that it happened.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 25, 2022)

My girl's got covid!  Oh, asawako, thank god for vaccine and booster.  And asymptomatic.  The past three weeks can kiss my butt.  Ssrcasticaĺly, super fun.  Like roller coaster of love fun.


ScaratheWolf said:


> Latina, Asian, Bi, Furry, Goth, and Anti-Vaxxer Hate is there hobbies evidently and I just happened to be everything they hate


Ouch.  Vent away, hun, but definitely call and file a report since it sounds like it could classify as a hate crime.  My heart goes out to you on this one.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Hallways of what? Like, they broke in somewhere? Definitely seems like something to report if the local authorities are even remotely competent. To go as far as doing all that over such impersonal issues seems more than slightly unhinged and if nothing else reporting should mean there will be records that it happened.


the apartment building


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 25, 2022)

Wife got plague juice and she tryin to make dinner for us

Im like oh nos, you get that plaque juice and evil aways from me!  Yous got touched by somes evil!  You stay in that bed with dat foosball covid!  Dat covid is da devil!  The power of my mask compels you!  Da powa of my mask compels ya!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 25, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> SO, people wrote they wanted me to kill myself in paint on the hallway walls, my car, my roommate's car, and our mailbox. My car has been keyed multiple times and they glued multiple (Insert Adult toy for female fun) on the hood of my car. They stole my tires, our welcome mat, and our door sign. what a way to be welcomed back to the frickn world after having Covid and being quarantined for a while! This day can only get worse


You should get a gun honestly because it seems like they are becoming a threat to you and it's only a matter a time before things could escalate further.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Wife got plague juice and she tryin to make dinner for us
> 
> Im like oh nos, you get that plaque juice and evil aways from me!  Yous got touched by somes evil!  You stay in that bed with dat foosball covid!  Dat covid is da devil!  The power of my mask compels you!  Da powa of my mask compels ya!


.....I did not know there was a sequel to Typhoid Mary.

That is one thing that did not deserve a sequel.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 25, 2022)

Every time I think I'm taking inches off the ice block the plow left me, it snows.
I JUST WANT A FUNCTIONING PATH, PLEASE, I CANT USE MY FRONT DOOR BECAUSE YOU REFUSE TO PLOW THE SIDEWALK FOR SOME REASON


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Every time I think I'm taking inches off the ice block the plow left me, it snows.
> I JUST WANT A FUNCTIONING PATH, PLEASE, I CANT USE MY FRONT DOOR BECAUSE YOU REFUSE TO PLOW THE SIDEWALK FOR SOME REASON


Can you complain to the municipality about it?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 25, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Can you complain to the municipality about it?


I honestly didn't know if that was an option
Everywhere I've lived is pretty much like this so I just assume I have to deal with it XD


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I honestly didn't know if that was an option
> Everywhere I've lived is pretty much like this so I just assume I have to deal with it XD


You'll never know if you don't ask and a lot of municipalities are responsive to clearing snow in certain areas since they don't want a lawsuit on their hands.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 26, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> You'll never know if you don't ask and a lot of municipalities are responsive to clearing snow in certain areas since they don't want a lawsuit on their hands.


I looked it up. 
It's exactly what I thought it would be. TuT 
They literally skip over my street and work around it!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I looked it up.
> It's exactly what I thought it would be. TuT
> They literally skip over my street and work around it!!!
> View attachment 126663


Lighter fluid, small sticks, and a match.

Table salt works, too, just not so good, fast, or fun.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 26, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I'm legitimately not sure I could've installed my phone screen protector any worse than I have.


Well, could have been worse. One of my cats could have helped. Been there, done that, have the cat fur *under* the protector.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 26, 2022)

Got up off the couch, straightened up, and the small of my back goes NOPE. Hoping it'll settle itself in short order because I'm not ready for another bout of fucked-up-back. >.<



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, could have been worse. One of my cats could have helped. Been there, done that, have the cat fur *under* the protector.


Cats and screen protectors are always a fun combination. My screen protector may actually have _*helped*_ the damn cat crack the glass on the front of my phone. (He bit the corner of the phone, cracked the screen protector a bit which is NBD, and by the looks of it his fang slid off the edge of the screen protector and as a result got that extra little bit of oomph onto the front glass. I now have a beautiful (NOT!) crack down one side of the front of my phone. At least it's held together well enough it's only visible/noticeable at some angles.)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> You should get a gun honestly because it seems like they are becoming a threat to you and it's only a matter a time before things could escalate further.


I can't yet Im not 21 and the one that Im good with you have to be 21! Texas pisses me off with the gun laws, you can buy a pistol that you can sneak places but not a rifle before 21


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I can't yet Im not 21 and the one that Im good with you have to be 21! Texas pisses me off with the gun laws, you can buy a pistol that you can sneak places but not a rifle before 21


Shhhh....I gots  100rd drum for my AR there so I could cosplay The Boss.  Now to get that sweet white tactical suit....  Texas is its own world.  Im surprised they havent set up checkpoints because they think New Mexico might be a trick by "Old" Mexico.

Slept on couch for first time in decades.  Four more nights of squishy smooshy hate and pain to go.  And not remotely the good kind.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 26, 2022)

I am by no means an expert on firearms but I would think a pistol would work fine for defensive purposes? Particularly indoors. In apartments I'd even go as far as choosing something low powered on purpose so that if you do have to fire it, there's less chance of a projectile sailing on through the target and a few things beyond.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

LameFox said:


> I am by no means an expert on firearms but I would think a pistol would work fine for defensive purposes? Particularly indoors. In apartments I'd even go as far as choosing something low powered on purpose so that if you do have to fire it, there's less chance of a projectile sailing on through the target and a few things beyond.


Knives have less chance of damaging items behind the target


----------



## LameFox (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Knives have less chance of damaging items behind the target


Yeah, a few knives and a very heavy light are all that I really bother to keep for that (it's pretty safe here). I was just responding to your comment about only being allowed a pistol.

Not sure what I'd do in the US personally. I can see the appeal in keeping guns in a place where any other random might also have one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2022)

Jesus this discussion. 

@ScaratheWolf have you contacted law enforcement about this yet? It appears to be a clear cut case of vandalism and harassment.

If you can re-locate to different accommodation, this would definitely be unfair on you as you've done nothing wrong, but it is also infinitely preferable to a situation where somebody ends up being shot or stabbed.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Jesus this discussion.
> 
> @ScaratheWolf have you contacted law enforcement about this yet? It appears to be a clear cut case of vandalism and harassment.
> 
> If you can re-locate to different accommodation, this would definitely be unfair on you as you've done nothing wrong, but it is also infinitely preferable to a situation where somebody ends up being shot or stabbed.


yes I did and they did nothing, said it was a prank and they have "much bigger" things to do


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> yes I did and they did nothing, said it was a prank and they have "much bigger" things to do


That's very frustrating; obviously graffiti telling somebody to 'kill themselves' isn't acceptable. 

Is this university halls accommodation? (you spoke about 'class') The University or letting agent will have terms in their tenancy agreement forbidding vandalism.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> That's very frustrating; obviously graffiti telling somebody to 'kill themselves' isn't acceptable.
> 
> Is this university halls accommodation? (you spoke about 'class') The University or letting agent will have terms in their tenancy agreement forbidding vandalism.


it's an apartment building, it was my GF's apartment before she died...I couldn't let go of it yet,


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> it's an apartment building, it was my GF's apartment before she died...I couldn't let go of it yet,



I am very sorry to hear about your girlfriend. 
If you check your tenancy agreement's terms, vandalism probably results in termination of the tenancy. If people are living in your apartment complex and vandalising it, then the landlord is entitled to terminate their tenancies and replace them with better behaved tenants.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your girlfriend.
> If you check your tenancy agreement's terms, vandalism probably results in termination of the tenancy. If people are living in your apartment complex and vandalising it, then the landlord is entitled to terminate their tenancies and replace them with better behaved tenants.


they don't live in the apartment, just people who hate me...but we have been painting almost all day. We got Me, My roommate, the owner of the place (She's really awesome), our marine neighbor, our nurse neighbor, a guy down the hall who literally paints for a living, and a 10yr old girl from down the hall. But literally, it is everywhere and on every floor! The marine is gonna take my car to a repair shop later to get the windows fixed and repaint it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> they don't live in the apartment, just people who hate me...but we have been painting almost all day. We got Me, My roommate, the owner of the place (She's really awesome), our marine neighbor, our nurse neighbor, a guy down the hall who literally paints for a living, and a 10yr old girl from down the hall. But literally, it is everywhere and on every floor! The marine is gonna take my car to a repair shop later to get the windows fixed and repaint it.


If they don't live in the building and you know who they are, maybe the owner can get a restraining order or whatever it is that registers that someone is not allowed on a property? It's kind of arse that police would dismiss vandalism that causes property damage as "a prank." Hell, if they at all arrest or prosecute people for graffiti, this is no less (and honestly, more, but certainly at minimum no less!) serious, yanno?

It's nice to hear that at least your neighbors are being awesome and supportive!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> If they don't live in the building and you know who they are, maybe the owner can get a restraining order or whatever it is that registers that someone is not allowed on a property? It's kind of arse that police would dismiss vandalism that causes property damage as "a prank." Hell, if they at all arrest or prosecute people for graffiti, this is no less (and honestly, more, but certainly at minimum no less!) serious, yanno?
> 
> It's nice to hear that at least your neighbors are being awesome and supportive!


the marine volunteered because he gets a huge discount for being in the military, he also offered to take me to dinner but I don't want to feel like Im draining him of his money


----------



## Rimna (Jan 26, 2022)

Discord won't load for me at all rip


----------



## Hiridor (Jan 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Discord won't load for me at all rip


If its the desktop app not working try loading the web app, then try opening the desktop app again, if not reinstall.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 26, 2022)

Hiridor said:


> If its the desktop app not working try loading the web app, then try opening the desktop app again, if not reinstall.



There's an OwOutage with the app *dabs*





						Discord Status
					

Welcome to Discord's home for real-time and historical data on system performance.




					discordstatus.com


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> There's an OwOutage with the app *dabs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big uwu


----------



## Hiridor (Jan 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> There's an OwOutage with the app *dabs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah... RIP.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Hiridor said:


> Ah... RIP.


I DON"T GIVE A FRICK, sorry for anyone who does...I intentionally blocked it on all my devices XD


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I DON"T GIVE A FRICK, sorry for anyone who does...I intentionally blocked it on all my devices XD


Hint: It's not cool to go on vent thread and tell someone you don't care about their problem, even if it's not a universe-tearing one like yours


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Hint: It's not cool to go on vent thread and tell someone you don't care about their problem, even if it's not a universe-tearing one like yours


Oh, I didn't mean it like that...sorry


----------



## Punji (Jan 26, 2022)

While I question the legitimacy of some things being discussed here, I think it's probably a good idea to suggest openly and to no one in particular that violence probably isn't the best or only solution to a problem.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Punji said:


> While I question the legitimacy of some things being discussed here, I think it's probably a good idea to suggest openly and to no one in particular that violence probably isn't the best or only solution to a problem.


but sometimes it is
such as this: if someone breaks into my apartment im not going to try to "Doctor Phil" them, Im most likely gonna beat the crap out of them


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> but sometimes it is
> such as this: if someone breaks into my apartment im not going to try to "Doctor Phil" them, Im most likely gonna beat the crap out of them


oh _dear_


----------



## Vic (Jan 26, 2022)

I hate bullies  Got locked in a locker today!


----------



## Regret (Jan 26, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> I hate bullies  Got locked in a locker today!


That's brutal.  I'm terribly sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Vic (Jan 26, 2022)

Regret said:


> That's brutal.  I'm terribly sorry you had to go through that.


It hurts in more way than 1


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I looked it up.
> It's exactly what I thought it would be. TuT
> They literally skip over my street and work around it!!!
> View attachment 126663


Your place is a little out of the way, but it's probably worth calling asking for them to also plow properly by where you are. It could also help to remind them other people live around there too, so it's not just for you.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> yes I did and they did nothing, said it was a prank and they have "much bigger" things to do


I don't want to rehash this, but if something like this happens again or it's part of a clear pattern, it might be in your interest to bring in a lawyer or legal aid worker on this and have them come with you to precinct to file a report.

That might make the detectives take the complaint more seriously, especially if they could face legal consequences for not taking action or negligence.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 26, 2022)

Aside from current known pandemics, there is an ongoing mental pandemic; we are at war with ourselves, and it is mostly oblivious to the public.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 26, 2022)

Not sure I follow, who is 'we' if not the public?


----------



## Outré (Jan 27, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My girl's got covid!  Oh, asawako, thank god for vaccine and booster.  And asymptomatic.  The past three weeks can kiss my butt.  Ssrcasticaĺly, super fun.  Like roller coaster of love fun.
> 
> Ouch.  Vent away, hun, but definitely call and file a report since it sounds like it could classify as a hate crime.  My heart goes out to you on this one.


There are like 8-11 people getting covid where I work like every day. I don't know how I have managed not to. I’m just kind of waiting for that shoe to drop I guess. Just got a booster today.

The good news is almost everyone getting it where I work are relating it to a mild cold… we are about 80% vaccinated where I work… i’m sure that’s probably helping with the severity of the illness.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 27, 2022)

Been away for a while. Sorry about that. Dealing with new semester of college, started working for the first time and that sucks. Loosing a therapist, she isn't dead just the practice isn't accepting that many patients anymore.

Stuff I'll get over.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 27, 2022)

Fuck my job bro


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 27, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Not sure I follow, who is 'we' if not the public?


I suppose, it was a bit redundant, but you know what I mean.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 27, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Fuck my job bro


*hugs you tightly*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 27, 2022)

Bad sleep. Tears during therapy. Now I'm tired. 

Was trying so hard to get my sleep back on track but after eating my body is crashing even harder. I'll try again tomorrow. XD


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 27, 2022)

Still mentally drained
My grandfather could potentially have cancer, biopsy scheduled for I don't know when yet. I'm not letting on that I'm massively concerned, as I know he'd rather no one worry about it


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 28, 2022)

I hate knowing that all of the people who hurt me in life (mainly ex-boyfriends) get to walk around freely while I live in constant physical and mental pain.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jan 28, 2022)

Insomnpia is back

Any tips on how to fix a completely messed schedule?
I feel as a vvampayer! *Sleeps*


----------



## Rimna (Jan 28, 2022)

At this point I just want to get fired so I can at least receive some money. The week started off bad and ended up a complete nightmare. This is no way to be treated, no way to work. There's no way out of this hell either.


----------



## Vic (Jan 28, 2022)

Been beat up 4 times today, my glasses got broken, my hair is soaked in toilet water, I'm bleeding (in more places than 1), The art of Vic that someone sketched for me got ripped up, my school books are also soaked in a mix of toilet water and blood, my shirt and skirt (uniforms are required at my school) are ripped and its kinda revealing so I'm super uncomfortable, a pen blew up in my back-pack, my dominate hand got cut on the broken glass so I'm having to write with my non-dominate hand, Long story short...Im in hell today


----------



## LameFox (Jan 28, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> Been beat up 4 times today, my glasses got broken, my hair is soaked in toilet water, I'm bleeding (in more places than 1), The art of Vic that someone sketched for me got ripped up, my school books are also soaked in a mix of toilet water and blood, my shirt and skirt (uniforms are required at my school) are ripped and its kinda revealing so I'm super uncomfortable, a pen blew up in my back-pack, my dominate hand got cut on the broken glass so I'm having to write with my non-dominate hand, Long story short...Im in hell today


Feels like I'm recommending this a lot lately but you should make a habit of reporting this to any relevant authorities when it happens. Like, every time. If one won't hear it, escalate it to a higher one.

In saying this I'm well aware that in some places they are indifferent, useless people who won't do a single thing if they can possibly help it—but it might be nice to have a history established later, particularly if they end up blaming you for defending yourself or the police get involved. I also know how it looks to other kids if you're turning to teachers for help in school, but frankly, in a few more years you'll be out of there and won't care about those people or their opinions ever again.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 28, 2022)

The forums have always been a place for me to come and just be ya know? For the most part everybody is super nice and welcoming, stave a few bad apples and a bunch of trolls. It helped to keep me sane, to help me learn about myself and who I want to become and for the most part is a huge boon in my life.
Through my time on the forums there have been many times where I have mediated people who are being less than savory to one another, where im in DMs with a person trying to stop them from hurting themselves, trying to help however I can be it minor or large issues. Only the problem now seems to be that the drama is getting deep, and its getting to me. I left for a short period because it was getting to be too much for even me to wrap my mind around. This safe place was safe no longer, that hurt. So I just left.
I didn't really have the plan on coming back, but here I am. I always wanted this place to be safe for anybody to talk and just have a good time, an escape from the shit realities we come from, and it was loosing that. At one point I even wanted to become a moderator to do my best to shape this community to make it inclusive. 

The saying when life gives you lemons make lemonade. Well... faf is a turd especially right now. And its going to take all of us to make it just that little bit better, but together we will make this the damned shiniest turd ever.

I will be on and off for a while, especially with my job and college, but im gonna start the shining now. I want everybody here to be nice to one another, be kind, be supportive even if you dont fully agree with somebody's point of view, because at the end of the day, we're all people, with life's, with experiences, and with our own problems.

Thats my peace, thank you for listening to my long posts yet again :3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 28, 2022)

KD142000 said:


> Still mentally drained
> My grandfather could potentially have cancer, biopsy scheduled for I don't know when yet. I'm not letting on that I'm massively concerned, as I know he'd rather no one worry about it


I hope it goes well; my grandfather passed from lung cancer when I was in high school, so I sympathize. It might be a good idea to talk it over with him and get more time in with him regardless of what happens.


----------



## Kope (Jan 29, 2022)

I feel uninspired and burnt out


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 29, 2022)

I ordered letter stickers months ago for these resin projects. It still isn't here.
Kinda wild, moreso that I couldn't find them within my country.

I just really wanna top these off and finish them finally, but alas.

Sleep is whack. I feel bloated and my bladder is always full.
I managed to wake up in the afternoon yesterday which is good. But then when I was tired and ready for bed I got one hour and the bathroom breaks are endless. XD

I  just can't wait for monday. And any appointment date after. I just wanna make progress _now_. -n-
I want to have career recommendations based on my personality type. 
I wanna get access to the hidden job market because fuck fast-food and retail that doesn't allow you to sit/move around.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 29, 2022)

God this is stupid. XD

One of the perks of always living in an apartment is that the shoveling would be done for you. Now I'm out there almost every day doing it. 
_REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE_- I know the plow is gonna shovel me in afterwards so -_ EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE_


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> God this is stupid. XD
> 
> One of the perks of always living in an apartment is that the shoveling would be done for you. Now I'm out there almost every day doing it.
> _REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE_- I know the plow is gonna shovel me in afterwards so -_ EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE_


Shoveling snow is sooooo hard, I feel you, I was always the one that got that fun job


----------



## Kope (Jan 30, 2022)

I hate that the child tax credit expansion that was cut child poverty in half is now gone because of a few corrupt politicians. It makes me sad for the kids that will suffer just because they are poor.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 30, 2022)

Finally found something I hate about my job yesterday, being a bearer of bad news


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 31, 2022)

When your grandma sends you a flower image from a facebook group called Heaven's Garden, where people post sad things about their deceased relatives. 

Is she... letting me know without letting me know?


----------



## Rimna (Jan 31, 2022)

I really don't think I can do this on my own anymore. I'm as defeated as possible. I fail to see any way out of my situation. Nothing I know or I can is helping.

Take me the fuck away bro.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I really don't think I can do this on my own anymore. I'm as defeated as possible. I fail to see any way out of my situation. Nothing I know or I can is helping.
> 
> Take me the fuck away bro.



I've given up on all the ambitions I had for life in the last few years because none of them are possible any more. So at least we are in the same boat.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2022)

I know this may come as a surprise, but this is one of the least toxic places to interact on the internet. 

Besides the fact that there are more shoulders to lean on than in my entire household, as well as a few I met elsewhere, and even if many on here probably fucking cannot stand me to this day, I managed to find people who actually have an ounce of sympathy, when the entire world around me is full of people who basically say, "well, it's not my problem", even after my small unit of what's left of a broken family has been there for them during their needs, despite so many people hurting my family, and assisting in the awful circumstances I inevitably ended up in, or just tell us we are basically on our own while standing on our last leg, some, after intentionally screwing us. But, there are those who aren't blood relatives that actually just fucking get it, like how a real family should be.

The amount of sleepless nights over the hate, disgust, and neglect from this piece of shit lineage that I have, and the people I got involved with over the years who negatively impacted my life, involving people driving a wedge deep into my household that led to poverty, constant nearing of homelessness, division between everyone, chronic stress, and health issues with no regard when I am on my knees, should be broken in its tracks. I intentionally don't want any offspring because of the amount of disgust I have for this bloodline.

Not having support from anyone in the family on top of a world full of people including all the fake friends who are backstabbers, professionals in industries that are suppose to help in any way that they can, and all around shitty human beings we've come across who just say "sorry, I can't help", or "it's not my problem", even after going out of our way, and sometimes draining our own resources for these people just makes me hate at least 75% of the planet at this point.

A large part of my life has been destroyed in the name of my tiny family unit "being nice and giving to others", and expecting the same treatment back, but even more so, some people intentionally disowning and neglecting us, being manipulative, and driving a deeper wedge between members of my family, and causing hardships and financial instability. 

It's so deep, I wouldn't even be able to explain all the events that took place throughout the years, but all I know is that so many people are inherently fucking evil, and they've shaped a world where you have to be a piece of shit to get on top, because that's what they do.

The televangelists brainwashed my family with the whole "put others before yourself" bullshit, now look at the fucking result.


----------



## Kope (Jan 31, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I know this may come as a surprise, but this is one of the least toxic places to interact on the internet.
> 
> Besides the fact that there are more shoulders to lean on than in my entire household, as well as a few I met elsewhere, and even if many on here probably fucking cannot stand me to this day, I managed to find people who actually have an ounce of sympathy, when the entire world around me is full of people who basically say, "well, it's not my problem", even after my small unit of what's left of a broken family has been there for them during their needs, despite so many people hurting my family, and assisting in the awful circumstances I inevitably ended up in, or just tell us we are basically on our own while standing on our last leg, some, after intentionally screwing us. But, there are those who aren't blood relatives that actually just fucking get it, like how a real family should be.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry that happened. This economic system we live under produces greedy individuals who use religion to control others unfortunately.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 31, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I know this may come as a surprise, but this is one of the least toxic places to interact on the internet.
> 
> Besides the fact that there are more shoulders to lean on than in my entire household, as well as a few I met elsewhere, and even if many on here probably fucking cannot stand me to this day, I managed to find people who actually have an ounce of sympathy, when the entire world around me is full of people who basically say, "well, it's not my problem", even after my small unit of what's left of a broken family has been there for them during their needs, despite so many people hurting my family, and assisting in the awful circumstances I inevitably ended up in, or just tell us we are basically on our own while standing on our last leg, some, after intentionally screwing us. But, there are those who aren't blood relatives that actually just fucking get it, like how a real family should be.
> 
> ...


*big tight hug*

I cant say much about the family/old friend/SO side, but they dont sound very good for you. And while those ties are very important to one's mental health family isn't always by birth, its those you vibe with the most. Though having a bit of irl interaction always feels good. Finding a group that works just like you need is always best. Its something i've struggles with, but im trying to work it out with college, We can do it together UwU


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m sorry that happened. This economic system we live under produces greedy individuals who use religion to control others unfortunately.


It happened during the 70s-00's, now the system uses other institutions to control people. It's all psychological, which is why many years ago, crosses and American flags were all in store fronts during the wars overseas, now it's other things.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> *big tight hug*
> 
> I cant say much about the family/old friend/SO side, but they dont sound very good for you. And while those ties are very important to one's mental health family isn't always by birth, its those you vibe with the most. Though having a bit of irl interaction always feels good. Finding a group that works just like you need is always best. Its something i've struggles with, but im trying to work it out with college, We can do it together UwU


You are family to all of us, ssaannttoo.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 31, 2022)

I just got a cramp in my throat from yawning. Wtf.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 31, 2022)

.....I'm supposed to be mentally prepping for a morning interview that MAY actually land me a better job than I've got now...

....instead I'm watching videos of a protogen and just found out that my Tundra Trackers have FINALLY shipped today (no seriously, I was one of the last 10-15% of backers to get their set of 3)....

What is wrong with me?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....I'm supposed to be mentally prepping for a morning interview that MAY actually land me a better job than I've got now...
> 
> ....instead I'm watching videos of a protogen and just found out that my Tundra Trackers have FINALLY shipped today (no seriously, I was one of the last 10-15% of backers to get their set of 3)....
> 
> What is wrong with me?



Sometimes the best way to prepare is to relax! 
I find it hard to sleep the night before an interview and I look miserable and pale the next day. 
Write things down on note cards if you have to. You got this!


----------



## Rimna (Feb 1, 2022)

EYE Divine Cybermancy describes how my life is going pretty accurately


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

On Sunday my EMS crew and I responded to a 15 passenger van that had flipped and all 6 people inside were killed =( it has taken a mental toll on me dealing with that


----------



## Kope (Feb 1, 2022)

Rimna said:


> EYE Divine Cybermancy describes how my life is going pretty accurately


That game is hard to get into


----------



## Kope (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> On Sunday my EMS crew and I responded to a 15 passenger van that had flipped and all 6 people inside were killed =( it has taken a mental toll on me dealing with that


I’m so sorry


----------



## Rimna (Feb 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> That game is hard to get into



Pick sniper + hacking and you're good to go :3


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m so sorry


thank you


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 2, 2022)

I had a meltdown and upset my cat but today he forgave me and sat on my lap.

So relieved.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 2, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I had a meltdown and upset my cat but today he forgave me and sat on my lap.
> 
> So relieved.
> 
> View attachment 127020



Don't put so much pressure on yourself! 
Of course they'll forgive you. That's what families do! UuU


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 2, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I had a meltdown and upset my cat but today he forgave me and sat on my lap.
> 
> So relieved.
> 
> View attachment 127020





TyraWadman said:


> Don't put so much pressure on yourself!
> Of course they'll forgive you. That's what families do! UuU


If my jerk of a muttcat can forgive me for holding him down and shoving gross things into his mouth 2-3 times a day for like a month or more (fucking complication after complication when he had teeth out so it ended up dragging out way longer than expected and I kept having to medicate him - woo for kitty opioids!), a cat can forgive basically anything. 


UGH. I've slept badly (even for me!) for three days now and I'm so tired and my back's decided this is a good excuse to start twinging over the littlest things. I don't want to take my strong sleep meds because the place I would get a new prescription for them from was like "nuuuh you didn't have those prescribed here before, we won't write you a refill." Bitch, I have two fucking boxes here with names of people who worked at your place at the time, you just apparently fail at reading medical records.

That's the problem with any medication you're told to take sparingly, tbh; had a similar song and dance when I needed my strong anxiety meds renewed. I'd been taking them sparingly enough it had been years since my last refill and apparently in their eyes it meant I didn't actually need my refill? IDFK, if you tell me to only take them when I absolutely 200% need them, I'm going to do as you say. >.<


----------



## Lenago (Feb 2, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> I hate bullies  Got locked in a locker today!


Ooof sorry to hear that, what a prick


----------



## Lenago (Feb 2, 2022)

My family: why dont you open up to us more?

Me: hey today i have a job interview in a real estate agency

My brother in law: forget about it, you dont have what it takes bla bla bla

And this is why i dont talk to my family about things almost 80% just shot me down, i know this is hard, but fuck  i need to try, i need to explore, don't need to shot me down when my work confidence is low


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 2, 2022)

lenago said:


> My family: why dont you open up to us more?
> 
> Me: hey today i have a job interview in a real estate agency
> 
> ...


I know that feeling. My parents wanted me to have a computer science major and do coding for a living. I wanted to have a history major and coding doesnt even interest me. Luckily I stuck to my guns and am pursuing my history degree. Now they just deny how hard they were pushing for me to do computer science.


----------



## Lenago (Feb 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I know that feeling. My parents wanted me to have a computer science major and do coding for a living. I wanted to have a history major and coding doesnt even interest me. Luckily I stuck to my guns and am pursuing my history degree. Now they just deny how hard they were pushing for me to do computer science.


Same for me, i know i tend to me meek, but i want to explore new areas and see if i  can grow new skills.

Instead of looking me with a doubtfull look i would of love a "good  luck  do your best"

But no, i just get what confidence and esgerness i have shot down


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 2, 2022)

Yeah I know the feeling. Everyone in my family went through a weird phase and kept telling me I was too old to collect Legos, or that I should only buy "adult" legos. I also pressed through and still collect Legos (though not as much because I am running out of room lol). I am also pretty meek as well, I did spend a long time researching my family history so I use the knowledge of being descended from medieval royalty to bolster my ego when things start getting hard for me.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 2, 2022)

Ladies, gentlemen, non-binary, this is Kéké:


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

lenago said:


> My family: why dont you open up to us more?
> 
> Me: hey today i have a job interview in a real estate agency
> 
> ...


that's awful dear! I'm very sorry to hear~

I hate when family just turns you down... be it unnintentional or intentional as in this case
I really wish you luck honey, I hope you can get the job and find an apartment soon so you can Yell "fuck off, and see you never again manchild" to your cuñado, or at least that would be what I would do.

I believe in you very much, you got this <3
*hugs you very tightly and gives you a smooch*


----------



## Lenago (Feb 2, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> that's awful dear! I'm very sorry to hear~
> 
> I hate when family just turns you down... be it unnintentional or intentional as in this case
> I really wish you luck honey, I hope you can get the job and find an apartment soon so you can Yell "fuck off, and see you never again manchild" to your cuñado, or at least that would be what I would do.
> ...


Thanks deary, i am used to these words


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 2, 2022)

lenago said:


> Thanks deary, i am used to these words


anytime deary~
same here when my mom always expresses her stupid beliefs about LGBT people and her brainwashed words that made me hate most of caths/christians

but I truly believe in you, and if there's something I can help you with, I'll be happy to give you one paw babe <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 2, 2022)

Fun. Almost managed to slide off the road earlier after work. I was driving 10 under the limit too. Scared the crap outta me and hit the brakes immediately. Had I not stepped on the brakes to lower my speed I'd most likely be be hitting a ditch with injuries and a damaged car.

I love the snow but the conditions are fucking atrocious. Roads are incredibly dangerous during Winter, especially when the temperature's gone over and under 0C repeatedly.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Guess who chipped a tooth doing PT for a fire department?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> If my jerk of a muttcat can forgive me for holding him down and shoving gross things into his mouth 2-3 times a day for like a month or more (fucking complication after complication when he had teeth out so it ended up dragging out way longer than expected and I kept having to medicate him - woo for kitty opioids!), a cat can forgive basically anything.
> 
> 
> UGH. I've slept badly (even for me!) for three days now and I'm so tired and my back's decided this is a good excuse to start twinging over the littlest things. I don't want to take my strong sleep meds because the place I would get a new prescription for them from was like "nuuuh you didn't have those prescribed here before, we won't write you a refill." Bitch, I have two fucking boxes here with names of people who worked at your place at the time, you just apparently fail at reading medical records.
> ...


Getting decent meds here in Indiana is a real no-go. since we have an opioid addiction problem, the doctors really won't prescribe you pain pills anymore. Last month I wrenched my bad shoulder doing something that shouldn't have aggravated the impingement issue. Begrudgingly, I go to the ER with it. Doctors looked at it, did an X-ray, made me demonstrate my limited motion in that arm. It was the maybe the third or fourth day of being in pain so I asked for some pain meds so I could sleep at least one night. I was so tired, having been up at least three nights with this. He says he will prescribe something. Nurse comes with a pill in a cup, tells me I can't have anything good, here's some 800 mg Ibuprofen that I can't get high on. I'm pissed, but I take them anyway, letting her know I know I can't get high on them. He gave me a prescription for ten, minus the one they gave me in the ER. Right now, it's headed for a relapse . . . again.


----------



## Kope (Feb 3, 2022)

My stomach hurts and I feel like I have no future. Not sure which one is worse tbh


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 3, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Getting decent meds here in Indiana is a real no-go. since we have an opioid addiction problem, the doctors really won't prescribe you pain pills anymore. Last month I wrenched my bad shoulder doing something that shouldn't have aggravated the impingement issue. Begrudgingly, I go to the ER with it. Doctors looked at it, did an X-ray, made me demonstrate my limited motion in that arm. It was the maybe the third or fourth day of being in pain so I asked for some pain meds so I could sleep at least one night. I was so tired, having been up at least three nights with this. He says he will prescribe something. Nurse comes with a pill in a cup, tells me I can't have anything good, here's some 800 mg Ibuprofen that I can't get high on. I'm pissed, but I take them anyway, letting her know I know I can't get high on them. He gave me a prescription for ten, minus the one they gave me in the ER. Right now, it's headed for a relapse . . . again.


>.< That sucks! Utter pain that the reaction from the medical community seems to be  to label anyone who asks for pain relief as drug-seeking. I don’t know what they gave me in the ER when I had my kidney infection a few years back, but I think it may have been acetaminophen - certainly wasn’t “the good stuff.”

Ultimately, I don’t doubt it’d be harder for me to get opioids than it was for the cat. Bad FORL in one tooth that got extracted and took extra time to heal, then acute pancreatitis, and he has declining kidneys so a lot of the alternatives are contraindicated.

Got my wisdom tooth out and I was just advised to take OTC painkillers. Not even a script. (Prescription, even for something like acetaminophen, could potentially save me a bit of money, as it would then have been picked up on socialized health insurance wossit.)


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 3, 2022)

lenago said:


> My family: why dont you open up to us more?
> 
> Me: hey today i have a job interview in a real estate agency
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear, I know this all too well... Even when I got what in my parents' eyes was a "real job", they were like: _See moron, now you have The Real Thing at last. Don't you fuckin' lose it!_

And not to mention twisting any kind of information I gave them to use it against me, absurd accusations, constant unfounded suspicions that I did something bad etc. _ad nauseam_. I had to learn to give them only the most superficial information about me, censor and moderate like crazy, and lie when necessary; simply keep the amount of actual information exchange to absolute minimum. Because I'd get shit for basically every thing I do, no matter how innocuous and mundane. Because according to them, I do all this _wrong_.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 3, 2022)

Brain has flatlined again.

I had some meetings today for the job group again and I'm really hoping for something new and awesome.
If all goes well I could have a job working from home for a fraud center thingy. I'd take reports of scams and then have to investigate on it.
That alone sounds _way _more exciting than asking people if they'd like to pay pennies for a bag and then get lectured!

But then once I close out of the meeting I just sit there and basically stare blankly waiting until the next time I hear from them.
I'm burnt out from drawing. I've been forcing myself to do it but I can't get anything to turn out so I need to take a break for sure.

Resin isn't resonating with me. I've made all kinds of charms I just have to wait on the stupid stickers (delayed still). I've failed on almost all of them, encountering new problems with every step. Like finding out the syringe bottles aren't sharp enough to poke through the film. So I used the pins I bought in anticipation- only to learn they're flimsy and will snap. I was so determined to get one to look super nice for at least my mom, but now I've messed up so badly that there's no going back. She likes the dried flowers, and you can't really mess up on those because there's only enough to make one thing out of what you actually get.

The new keyboard is okay but since I don't have a stand and the midi cord is super short, it's awkward af. I have it resting on a short filing cabinet, so having all of that in front of my desktop is...yea...

Sleep is weird. I fall asleep for a few hours, wake up, go to sleep, wake up, rinse and repeat. Wake up at 6am, stay awake for about 7 hours and get so tired I have to sleep again.

_*Grumble grumble*_


----------



## Kinguyakki (Feb 4, 2022)

Many companies that COULD have shut down during the winter storm chose to stay open so their employees were expected to report to work.  I have one friend who did report for his night shift, to find that almost everyone called out, including supervisors, so they were all sent home.  They knew people were calling out for the shift, so the company could have just shut down and called everyone to tell them not to come. . .but they didn't.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> But then once I close out of the meeting I just sit there and basically stare blankly waiting until the next time I hear from them.
> I'm burnt out from drawing. I've been forcing myself to do it but I can't get anything to turn out so I need to take a break for sure.


Not saying that pushing yourself to draw when you’re feeling like this must be the right choice, but if you do… try to remove the pressure of it needing to “turn out.” I hardly do art anymore, for a combination of ultimately brain-related reasons, but what I do draw a bit, if you can call it that, is dumb little doodles, especially when waiting for stuff. Using a non-erasable medium helps establish that this is not srs bsns art for my brain, but that doesn’t mean that it doesn’t do anything to help keep skills from rusting (as much).

And sometimes something almost good accidentally comes out of the mess of ballpoint pen on used envelopes.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm sick _again_. 

I'm averaging getting sick at least once a month since October and it sucks. I'm a week in and I still feel so weak and no better. Covid negative (although I caught Covid twice, once in the first wave and again in the second wave last year). I just wish I could catch a break


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Twas headed to my car this morning on my way to my EMS Shift but I slipped on the ice and hit the concrete really hard. Ok let me expand...I'm currently sitting in the ER with: A broken collarbone, rib, 2 fingers, my wrist, broken radius, and fractured humerus...it hurts like HELL and now I can't work for at least 8 weeks...money was tight anyways and now I don't have a way to make money and gonna have to dump a crap ton of money on medical bills


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Twas headed to my car this morning on my way to my EMS Shift but I slipped on the ice and hit the concrete really hard. Ok let me expand...I'm currently sitting in the ER with: A broken collarbone, rib, 2 fingers, my wrist, broken radius, and fractured humerus...it hurts like HELL and now I can't work for at least 8 weeks...money was tight anyways and now I don't have a way to make money and gonna have to dump a crap ton of money on medical bills


Holy crap, I’m so sorry to hear that! I’m staying home from work today because of the icy conditions, and it looks like I made the right call. I’m so incredibly sorry you went through that, Scara!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Holy crap, I’m so sorry to hear that! I’m staying home from work today because of the icy conditions, and it looks like I made the right call. I’m so incredibly sorry you went through that, Scara!


Thank you, EMS...Firefighters...Nurses...and Police don't get the day off though, y'all still need us so we are there for you  (but seriously STOP POLICE HATE GUYS!!! there are some people that don't need to be in that field but there are some honest people that Police hate is hurting...also you'd think only cops got heat but nope there is EMS, Firefighter, and Nurse hate guys...I see it every shift) (Most likely gonna hear a ear ful over this)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> (but seriously STOP POLICE HATE GUYS!!! there are some people that don't need to be in that field but there are some honest people that Police hate is hurting...also you'd think only cops got heat but nope there is EMS, Firefighter, and Nurse hate guys...I see it every shift) (Most likely gonna hear a ear ful over this)


Are there any stories of this you can tell that aren't going to get you in more trouble with your employers?

You're going to be out a couple of months.  Keeping the stress of the job in your system rather than venting it out, particularly if it's unwarranted stress, may worsen the recovery process - or so I'm told.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Are there any stories of this you can tell that aren't going to get you in more trouble with your employers?
> 
> You're going to be out a couple of months.  Keeping the stress of the job in your system rather than venting it out, particularly if it's unwarranted stress, may worsen the recovery process - or so I'm told.


sure...what about? Police that are honest or EMS things?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> sure...what about? Police that are honest or EMS things?


Apologies, I should have clarified.

It was about this part:


ScaratheWolf said:


> .also you'd think only cops got heat but nope there is EMS, Firefighter, and Nurse hate guys...I see it every shift


Police hate gets more publicity, but knowing some of the shit the medical community goes through from sources you wouldn't expect is a crucial part of being respectful to them.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Apologies, I should have clarified.
> 
> It was about this part:
> 
> Police hate gets more publicity, but knowing some of the shit the medical community goes through from sources you wouldn't expect is a crucial part of being respectful to them.


Ah ok, so about 2 weeks ago we got a call for a person having a heart attack...well we showed up and the second we got out of the ambulance the person came running at us with a knife, we had literally just shown up and tried to fix a medical issue


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Twas headed to my car this morning on my way to my EMS Shift but I slipped on the ice and hit the concrete really hard. Ok let me expand...I'm currently sitting in the ER with: A broken collarbone, rib, 2 fingers, my wrist, broken radius, and fractured humerus...it hurts like HELL and now I can't work for at least 8 weeks...money was tight anyways and now I don't have a way to make money and gonna have to dump a crap ton of money on medical bills


I really feel for you...  As said in another thread, I had similar situation a couple of years ago. Was going to work, slipped on ice concealed underneath thin layer of snow. Bam, two surgeries, plaster cast for 4 months, rehabilitation for almost a year. Ironically I was working for healthcare at that time as well, but as a medical statistician. At least, as it's in the "communist Europe", I didn't have to pay for anything (with the weirdly random exception of orthesis). Really, what you have there across the pond is some godless inhumane abomination, to have people _pay money_ for their misfortunes...


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Does anyone know if an ER will give the non-injured party a school note? my 16-year-old neighbor drove me to the ER but she ended up missing most of the school...also what's the best but cheap way to say thank you? like a cheap lunch or something


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Does anyone know if an ER will give the non-injured party a school note? my 16-year-old neighbor drove me to the ER but she ended up missing most of the school...also what's the best but cheap way to say thank you? like a cheap lunch or something


I would expect a call or letter to the school from you (possibly with a brief "this is the extent of the injuries I sustained so I really needed her help," without divulging too much personal information because you have a right to your privacy, too) _should_ be enough unless she's got a history of truancy. But that's me using logic - how it relates to reality I don't know.


----------



## Punji (Feb 4, 2022)

I wish more people would engage in critical thinking on a regular basis.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Twas headed to my car this morning on my way to my EMS Shift but I slipped on the ice and hit the concrete really hard. Ok let me expand...I'm currently sitting in the ER with: A broken collarbone, rib, 2 fingers, my wrist, broken radius, and fractured humerus...it hurts like HELL and now I can't work for at least 8 weeks...money was tight anyways and now I don't have a way to make money and gonna have to dump a crap ton of money on medical bills



So in one fall while walking you managed to break half your upper body and you're just chilling in the ER writing on a furry forum, asking people here if ER personnel can write a pardon for a student. Right.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

Rimna said:


> So in one fall while walking you managed to break half your upper body and you're just chilling in the ER writing on a furry forum, asking people here if ER personnel can write a pardon for a student. Right.


Yo, wait… that’s a good point. How’re they typing with two broken fingers and a broken wrist?!

Now I’m confused.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Yo, wait… that’s a good point. How’re they typing with two broken fingers and a broken wrist?!
> 
> Now I’m confused.


Braced the phone on part of the hospital bed so they don't have to involve the broken arm/hand at all?


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 4, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Yo, wait… that’s a good point. How’re they typing with two broken fingers and a broken wrist?!
> 
> Now I’m confused.


I mean. The past post history concerning this person doesn't add up much either, really.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2022)

Broken two fingers and a wrist, and the most important thing is to talk on a randomass Furry forum?


----------



## Rimna (Feb 4, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Yo, wait… that’s a good point. How’re they typing with two broken fingers and a broken wrist?!
> 
> Now I’m confused.



I'm no bone doctor but I'd bet you 5$ that this would be the least of one's worries if they also have a broken collarbone and a broken rib.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Braced the phone on part of the hospital bed so they don't have to involve the broken arm/hand at all?


Still doesn’t explain how fast they typed back to me, though. If one hand is out of commission, and the other has two broken fingers, that doesn’t really give Scara credibility in regards to how fast they type.



KimberVaile said:


> I mean. The past post history concerning this person doesn't add up much either, really.



No, no it doesn’t… hmm.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

Well, I guess one hand could still be free, but it’s still odd given the amount of injuries.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2022)

What's next? Broken everything but the ONE functional hand?

"I've broken literally everything except my one hand, but I am okay guis".


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Well, I guess one hand could still be free, but it’s still odd given the amount of injuries.


.....only possibility I can add to that is painkillers so strong that they risk addiction.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....only possibility I can add to that is painkillers so strong that they risk addiction.


You’re tellin’ me, where can I get painkillers that strong that won’t kill me? Lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2022)

Just a bit of a side-note here: I don't pay attention to threads and/or channels such as these as it's ripe with attention seekers. But when I do somehow end up confusing myself into these places it's finding inconsistent attention seeking that is so obvious it's like staring at a supernova while being in the star's orbit. You literally cannot miss it.

Now, I will not say this IS the case, as there is often if not always at least some room for it not being the case. The evidence and inconsistency of it all however does at least suggest that it is.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

you know just frick me okay, you guys have proven that there is nothing accepting about this thread and made me hate some of you as well. But for the smart asses and dicks on here. The bone hurts until you brace it (hence the entire frickn point of a cast), it will still be sore for a while but it is not the begging-to-die pain of when you first break it. Secondly, yes it is possible to fall off of a fucking concrete steps and break some bones, especially on how you land. Thirdly, all of you can shut the hell up when trying to tell me that I said something wrong now.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

Punji said:


> I wish more people would engage in critical thinking on a regular basis.


:*) yes.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

I was just thinking to myself, "man, we haven't had serious drama in like a week. Did I finally ban everyone?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Well that escalated quickly.


sorry Im just pissed, evidently the "vent thread" can't live up to its name and allow people to frickn vent.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> you know just frick me okay, you guys have proven that there is nothing accepting about this thread and made me hate some of you as well. But for the smart asses and dicks on here. The bone hurts until you brace it (hence the entire frickn point of a cast), it will still be sore for a while but it is not the begging-to-die pain of when you first break it. Secondly, yes it is possible to fall off of a fucking concrete steps and break some bones, especially on how you land. Thirdly, all of you can shut the hell up when trying to tell me that I said something wrong now.


My apologies.

I was actually attempting a serious answer when I made the painkillers comment.  As I have not broken bones recently, I did NOT know how much adrenaline can dull the pain on the initial break (or any of the bracing and aftereffect stuff you just mentioned) - so I went with the next guess I had.

The fact it was taken as it was caught me WAY off guard.

I would have said something about ice being super-hard and thus making it easy to break stuff on it, but the logic got too far on "how is there any typing" so I focused on that.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

I mean, it's a public forum. There's a measure of understanding someone will respond. And it doesn't necessarily require they respond in a positive and affirming manner. Yakamaru over here spitting fire like he's not on the forums every day (except that one time he was banned and that other time his account was messed up and I didn't see his ticket, my bad).


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> My apologies.
> 
> I was actually attempting a serious answer when I made the painkillers comment.  As I have not broken bones recently, I did NOT know how much adrenaline can dull the pain on the initial break - so I went with the next guess I had.
> 
> ...


Ok, it depends on how bad a break it is. if it's not that bad acetaminophen or ibuprofen will do. In military combat they use morphine.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I mean, it's a public forum. There's a measure of understanding someone will respond. And it doesn't necessarily require they respond in a positive and affirming manner. Yakamaru over here spitting fire like he's not on the forums every day (except that one time he was banned and that other time his account was messed up and I didn't see his ticket, my bad).


@Yakamaru you're seriously the 8th MOST ACTIVE/POSTING user out of 107583 registered individuals. Sweet mother of God.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

OH MY WORD @ssaannttoo has nearly 3x the messages and is #1.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ok, it depends on how bad a break it is. if it's not that bad acetaminophen or ibuprofen will do. In military combat they use morphine.


Ketamine mostly actually now. It's super dissociative and helps with the whole trauma afterwards aspect.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Ketamine mostly actually now. It's super dissociative and helps with the whole trauma afterwards aspect.


*Writes it down* Ok so then my EMT class lied to me XD


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

Not a lie, just dated!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> you know just frick me okay, you guys have proven that there is nothing accepting about this thread and made me hate some of you as well. But for the smart asses and dicks on here. The bone hurts until you brace it (hence the entire frickn point of a cast), it will still be sore for a while but it is not the begging-to-die pain of when you first break it. Secondly, yes it is possible to fall off of a fucking concrete steps and break some bones, especially on how you land. Thirdly, all of you can shut the hell up when trying to tell me that I said something wrong now.


I’ll admit my faults here, as well. To be fair, I had never broken a bone before, so I was unaware of how it would be possible. I’ll admit, it was poor judgment on my part to assume something when I haven’t been through it, myself.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Not a lie, just dated!


Maybe I should bring that but to my teacher for that class


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I’ll admit my faults here, as well. To be fair, I had never broken a bone before, so I was unaware of how it would be possible. I’ll admit, it was poor judgment on my part to assume something when I haven’t been through it, myself.


its ok, I am many things (ask my sister and she will most likely say annoying) but I am not a liar


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 4, 2022)

I am just going to implore people to read this person's vent thread post history. They either have the most dangerous and dramatic life a 19 year old ever lived, or they have the discipline of a military veteran with all the trauma they claim to have endured and easily shrug off like it is nothing.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I am just going to implore people to read this person's vent thread post history. They either have the most dangerous and dramatic life a 19 year old ever lived, or they have the discipline of a military veteran with all the trauma they claim to have endured and easily shrug off like it is nothing.


Well, I guess I’d need to see that post history, but if Scara is indeed an EMT, I think that job is much harder than you give it credit for. Maybe they’re just plain unlucky, I’ve known people like that in the past, as well.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> @Yakamaru you're seriously the 8th MOST ACTIVE/POSTING user out of 107583 registered individuals. Sweet mother of God.


I was referring to this thread and/or similar channels of this nature. I tend to stay away from vent channels/threads, not other places such as the forum games and the like. Those are fun. And I take that as a compliment. My goal, if I can ever achieve it, is to be the Number 1 again. o3o

When someone's been lied to, exploited, abused, gaslighted and manipulated for two decades(especially from family) it tends to make them at least a little cynical and skeptical of what they're told.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I was referring to this thread and/or similar channels of this nature. I tend to stay away from vent channels/threads, not other places such as the forum games and the like. Those are fun. And I take that as a compliment. My goal, if I can ever achieve it, is to be the Number 1 again. o3o
> 
> When someone's been lied to, exploited, abused, gaslighted and manipulated for two decades(especially from family) it tends to make them at least a little cynical and skeptical of what they're told.


and dude I get that, but please don't take it out on anyone else


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 4, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Well, I guess I’d need to see that post history, but if Scara is indeed an EMT, I think that job is much harder than you give it credit for. Maybe they’re just plain unlucky, I’ve known people like that in the past, as well.


How would you act if you watched you girlfriend die of cancer, watched a van flip and kill 6 people, got assaulted and nearly stabbed, and then after that break 7 bones? That is alot of shit to happen in a few months. I don't blame people for being skeptical of this all. Nobody would be a chipper and mentally stable person after that.

Like I said, doesn't add up.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> How would you act if you watched you girlfriend die of cancer, watched a van flip and kill 6 people, got assaulted and nearly stabbed, and then after that break 7 bones? That is alot of shit to happen in a few months. I don't blame people for being skeptical of this all. Nobody would be a chipper and mentally stable person after that.


thank you for that...


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> How would you act if you watched you girlfriend die of cancer, watched a van flip and kill 6 people, got assaulted and nearly stabbed, and then after that break 7 bones? That is alot of shit to happen in a few months. I don't blame people for being skeptical of this all. Nobody would be a chipper and mentally stable person after that.


Well, people can come out of a lot of things and be sane. I’ve been through some traumatic things in my time, but you don’t see me lying down anytime soon.

Of course, I don’t blame anyone for being skeptical. But now that I’m thinking critically about it and comparing it to my own life, people can survive a lot. Maybe you haven’t met someone like that yet.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Well, people can come out of a lot of things and be sane. I’ve been through some traumatic things in my time, but you don’t see me lying down anytime soon.
> 
> Of course, I don’t blame anyone for being skeptical. But now that I’m thinking critically about it and comparing it to my own life, people can survive a lot. Maybe you haven’t met someone like that yet.


Trust me, if Im being honest I have a lot of issues over the stuff I've seen, you just can't let your self stop moving or you never move again


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Trust me, if Im being honest I have a lot of issues over the stuff I've seen, you just can't let your self stop moving or you never move again


Even if you do have issues though, yeah, you don’t always have a reason to just quit life, lol. I may not know you in real life, Scara, but I know that if this is true, then keeping being you! You’re crazy strong, and that’s not always easy to find.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Well, people can come out of a lot of things and be sane. I’ve been through some traumatic things in my time, but you don’t see me lying down anytime soon.
> 
> Of course, I don’t blame anyone for being skeptical. But now that I’m thinking critically about it and comparing it to my own life, people can survive a lot. Maybe you haven’t met someone like that yet.


People can survive a lot, yes. But this much death, pain and problems in such a short amount of time? It kind of comes off as.. unrealistic unless you were living in or coming from a warzone in a war torn country.

I have to apologize for being cynical and skeptical, but this to me doesn't add up unfortunately.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Even if you do have issues though, yeah, you don’t always have a reason to just quit life, lol. I may not know you in real life, Scara, but I know that if this is true, then keeping being you! You’re crazy strong, and that’s not always easy to find.





Yakamaru said:


> People can survive a lot, yes. But this much death, pain and problems in such a short amount of time? It kind of comes off as.. unrealistic unless you were living in or coming from a warzone in a war torn country.
> 
> I have to apologize for being cynical and skeptical, but this to me doesn't add up unfortunately.



There's an unofficial term called "Moral Injury" which is where the stuff you see and do eventually impacts your life...but you can fight it, and its a daily fight, but as long as you are willing to fight it you have the upper hand but once you start losing you lose ground you can't ever get back


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> There's an unofficial term called "Moral Injury" which is where the stuff you see and do eventually impacts your life...but you can fight it, and its a daily fight, but as long as you are willing to fight it you have the upper hand but once you start losing you lose ground you can't ever get back


As I said. It's plausible.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 4, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> People can survive a lot, yes. But this much death, pain and problems in such a short amount of time? It kind of comes off as.. unrealistic unless you were living in or coming from a warzone in a war torn country.
> 
> I have to apologize for being cynical and skeptical, but this to me doesn't add up unfortunately.


Well, then there’s not much I can really say. The only way Scara could prove it now is if you know them in real life, because you’re not gonna get proof just talking on a forum.

I respect your right to be critical, of course. Again, I don’t blame you.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2022)

*sigh* I've just finished chewing out my mother.

So, I had job papers I had to sign today.  My mother, in her "do it now" haste, not only insisted I sign and scan them immediately, not only insisted on booting me out of my workspace to read the documents, but she also pressured me into using my computer to send them.

This would not be an issue, were it not for the fact that my home computer not only has art stored, but inappropriate art.  If one of those gets into a work email, I'm screwed.

Mercifully, I double-checked and triple-checked to make sure I sent only the work documents, and checking my own email from my phone has made it clear I only sent the work documents.  But I'm having a minor panic attack over this incident.

There is a VERY GOOD REASON I keep all work stuff off my home computer, period.  There is a VERY GOOD REASON why I do not stay on my professional email with my home computer, period.  There's a reason I lock my home computer whenever my family is around.  This is one situation where the halves MUST NEVER MEET.

What she did was a SEVERE breach of boundaries and privacy.

Even though she's usually better than this and nowhere near as bad as some of the parents around here, this is the type of shit that leads me to want to move out as soon as I feasibly can.  Her actual caring dangerously straddles the "helicopter parents" line.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *sigh* I've just finished chewing out my mother.
> 
> So, I had job papers I had to sign today.  My mother, in her "do it now" haste, not only insisted I sign and scan them immediately, not only insisted on booting me out of my workspace to read the documents, but she also pressured me into using my computer to send them.
> 
> ...


May I offer a nugget of advice? store your art and sona stuff on a USB drive so that way it doesn't get mixed up


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> May I offer a nugget of advice? store your art and sona stuff on a USB drive so that way it doesn't get mixed up


Funny thing is I've been meaning to back up all that stuff on a USB drive anyways.  I just have trouble remembering to keep it up to date (I'm supposed to be doing that once a month according to the schedule I set).

It never became an issue of a mixup like this until today.

Probably gonna try password-protecting the USB too.  I'm a LITTLE paranoid and I accept that reality.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Funny thing is I've been meaning to back up all that stuff on a USB drive anyways.  I just have trouble remembering to keep it up to date (I'm supposed to be doing that once a month according to the schedule I set).
> 
> It never became an issue of a mixup like this until today.
> 
> Probably gonna try password-protecting the USB too.  I'm a LITTLE paranoid and I accept that reality.


I don't even trust google drive with some of my stuff


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I don't even trust google drive with some of my stuff


saaame~
sometimes I prefer to use more safer websites, or simply put things under with password in my pc


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> saaame~
> sometimes I prefer to use more safer websites, or simply put things under with password in my pc


I only trust Siri on phones as well


----------



## Punji (Feb 4, 2022)

One thing I like to do to protect _sensitive documents_ is to create a Locker on windows. It basically becomes a folder which only becomes accessible once a password is entered. It's quite secure for these needs.



Spoiler: Here's a really easy guide:



1.    Create a text document

2.    Paste the following:

cls
@Echo OFF
title Folder Locker
if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK
if NOT EXIST Locker goto MDLOCKER
:CONFIRM
echo Proceed? (Y/N)
set/p "cho=>"
if %cho%==Y goto LOCK
if %cho%==y goto LOCK
if %cho%==n goto END
if %cho%==N goto END
echo Invalid choice.
goto CONFIRM
:LOCK
ren Locker "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
attrib +h +s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
echo Folder locked
goto End
:UNLOCK
echo Enter password to make changes
set/p "pass=>"
if NOT %pass%==Your-Password-Here goto FAIL
attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Locker
echo Folder Unlocked successfully
goto End
:FAIL
echo Invalid password
goto end
:MDLOCKER
md Locker
echo Locker created successfully
goto End
:End

3.    Replace “Your-Password-Here” with password.

4.    Save file as “FolderLocker.bat”


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 5, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> its ok, I am many things (ask my sister and she will most likely say annoying) but I am not a liar


Wait, weren't you the person who claimed art you had made on a character creator was your own?

I'd be veeeeery careful with blanket statements of that sort given your history.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 5, 2022)

Conor, your new icon is handsome.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 5, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Conor, your new icon is handsome.


Thank you Flamingo. It was made by 5Suns who is an awsome artist.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 5, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Thank you Flamingo. It was made by 5Suns who is an awsome artist.


So handsome in fact you ought to make it your adjective.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 5, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> So handsome in fact you ought to make it your adjective.


Senpai noticed me


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 5, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Senpai noticed me


*notices to the point of handing out some pets. Or playing you like some drums, dunno which*


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 5, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> *notices to the point of handing out some pets. Or playing you like some drums, dunno which*
> View attachment 127147


Daww look at the tummy wubs!~


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 5, 2022)

Hey wait, I said it first.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 5, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Hey wait, I said it first.


What, you want tummy wubs too?


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 5, 2022)

I love that I can see deleted posts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2022)

I am not sure what I have stumbled upon here.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 5, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I love that I can see deleted posts.



can you see previous version of edited posts too?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 5, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I love that I can see deleted posts.


Thats awesome...so you can see what I wanted to say and then realized it might have gotten me banned...nice


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 5, 2022)

Rimna said:


> can you see previous version of edited posts too


You bet.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 5, 2022)

Flamingo can see edited posts, deleted posts, virtually everything....

But can he see why kids love cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## Raever (Feb 5, 2022)

I don't _wanna_ work another six fucking hours.
I wanna nap. Q~Q


----------



## Rimna (Feb 5, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> You bet.


My point still stands >:3
for both my posts posts

[Edit]
Just kidding don't banned me please mr moderater I swear I didn't hax it was my car walking on the keyboard idk what happened


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 5, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Flamingo can see edited posts, deleted posts, virtually everything....
> 
> But can he see why kids love cinnamon toast crunch?


I love Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 5, 2022)

Can I just bloody cry
All I want is to be good at art and writing but my add brain says no, f*** you


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Can I just bloody cry
> All I want is to be good at art and writing but my add brain says no, f*** you


I feel this. Ive always wanted to draw good but I can only still draw stick figures.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 6, 2022)

Me: *Questions my gender for the millionth time*
Brain: Shut up. 
Me: Okay sorry.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 6, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Me: *Questions my gender for the millionth time*
> Brain: Shut up.
> Me: Okay sorry.


Yeah that's another fun one


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 6, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Me: *Questions my gender for the millionth time*
> Brain: Shut up.
> Me: Okay sorry.


It happens often~

I'm on that phase again, my gender hasn't been switching as usual, I'm wondering what happened to my gender?  

I used to feel sudden fluxes and changes in my gender, and now I'm a boy most of the time


----------



## Kope (Feb 6, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Not saying that pushing yourself to draw when you’re feeling like this must be the right choice, but if you do… try to remove the pressure of it needing to “turn out.” I hardly do art anymore, for a combination of ultimately brain-related reasons, but what I do draw a bit, if you can call it that, is dumb little doodles, especially when waiting for stuff. Using a non-erasable medium helps establish that this is not srs bsns art for my brain, but that doesn’t mean that it doesn’t do anything to help keep skills from rusting (as much).
> 
> And sometimes something almost good accidentally comes out of the mess of ballpoint pen on used envelopes.


I find doing little things eventually turns into a whole art scene for me. Even if it’s as little as a few more lines it helps build on your artwork overtime.


----------



## Kope (Feb 6, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Thank you, EMS...Firefighters...Nurses...and Police don't get the day off though, y'all still need us so we are there for you  (but seriously STOP POLICE HATE GUYS!!! there are some people that don't need to be in that field but there are some honest people that Police hate is hurting...also you'd think only cops got heat but nope there is EMS, Firefighter, and Nurse hate guys...I see it every shift) (Most likely gonna hear a ear ful over this)


Eh cops uphold a system where 200,000 poor people die in the worlds richest country every year (restaurants legally can’t/don’t give their food away in some cases) plus the innocent people that get hurt by them. That’s not to say you can’t be a good person while being a cop, but there are no good cops. As the saying goes fight/hate institutions not people


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 6, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> It happens often~
> 
> I'm on that phase again, my gender hasn't been switching as usual, I'm wondering what happened to my gender?
> 
> I used to feel sudden fluxes and changes in my gender, and now I'm a boy most of the time


My bf mentioned I might be genderfluid based on what he's observed with me, I pondered it and read some but really everything is just too confusing for me to figure out


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 6, 2022)

Why is the closest thing to a steady sleep schedule I seem to be able to pull off like… fall asleep at 4 am and get out of bed at like 1 pm? Doesn’t matter how tired I was earlier in the day; bedtime rolls around and my body’s like “we don’t need no stinking sleep!”

Yes, body, we do, because if we don’t sleep we’ll sooner or later end up with a migraine.


----------



## NuclearConflict (Feb 6, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Why is the closest thing to a steady sleep schedule I seem to be able to pull off like… fall asleep at 4 am and get out of bed at like 1 pm? Doesn’t matter how tired I was earlier in the day; bedtime rolls around and my body’s like “we don’t need no stinking sleep!”
> 
> Yes, body, we do, because if we don’t sleep we’ll sooner or later end up with a migraine.


I can relate, my sleeping schedule goes full 180° when there's nothing important coming up the following days..

Forcing myself to get up early feels like _Via Dolorosa._


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 7, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Why is the closest thing to a steady sleep schedule I seem to be able to pull off like… fall asleep at 4 am and get out of bed at like 1 pm? Doesn’t matter how tired I was earlier in the day; bedtime rolls around and my body’s like “we don’t need no stinking sleep!”
> 
> Yes, body, we do, because if we don’t sleep we’ll sooner or later end up with a migraine.


I will join you in raising a mighty middle finger to insomnia...


----------



## Filter (Feb 7, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Why is the closest thing to a steady sleep schedule I seem to be able to pull off like… fall asleep at 4 am and get out of bed at like 1 pm? Doesn’t matter how tired I was earlier in the day; bedtime rolls around and my body’s like “we don’t need no stinking sleep!”


That's what my sleep schedule might look like if I didn't need to wake up at 7 AM for work.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 7, 2022)

after a 4 month period of ignoring everybody and only recently letting people back into my life, im already back to having nightly panic attacks and wanting to neck myself just from being in the presence of others.

i think socializing in any meaningful quantity has actually become toxic for my health.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 7, 2022)

Filter said:


> That's what my sleep schedule might look like if I didn't need to wake up at 7 AM for work.


I’m fortunate-unfortunate in that my brain is too broken (right now) to have that particular concern. When I do, I better have drs willing to prescribe the good sleep aids, because that’s the only way I fall asleep in a reasonable time frame these days.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 7, 2022)

My heart aches


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 7, 2022)

When you've had so little sleep that you wake up in a frenzy after a small amount when the alarm goes off for work.
I put on a normal shirt and was suddenly self-conscious of my boobs.
Insomnia and apnea are a terrible couple.


----------



## Kope (Feb 7, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> My heart aches





			https://www.cvs.com/bizcontent/merchandising/productimages/large/5042867584.jpg


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 7, 2022)

Filter said:


> That's what my sleep schedule might look like if I didn't need to wake up at 7 AM for work.


I too have to get up at 7 AM but to go to college classes.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> https://www.cvs.com/bizcontent/merchandising/productimages/large/5042867584.jpg


Thanks, but this website is unavailable in my location


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> https://www.cvs.com/bizcontent/merchandising/productimages/large/5042867584.jpg


If you're not stateside, the site isn't going to come up. Though CVS is everywhere here, lol.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 7, 2022)

Getting a little homesick. Watching videos of south Florida has recently made me wish I hadn't been dragged around the country for over half my life.

The energy, vibes and liveliness of the shit ton of people outside and socializing of the newly developed infrastructures bring back good memories and makes me a little jealous, ngl. I think that if I hadn't left, the circumstances in my life could have been a lot different. I miss the thunderstorms ending with the clouds giving way to a beautiful sunset and fresh air. South Florida is my home, and my miss it.


Also, after several weeks of not drinking coffee, you don't realize how out of balance your neurotransmitters really are until you have a cup again; sometimes that "kick" temporarily reduces that compulsive, anxious, and lethargic feeling, until it starts doing the opposite. Coffee is a double-edged sword, you need it before and after it fucks with your nervous system. It really is the most culturally acceptable psychologically and physiologically addictive substance, and I didn't realize that the rebound effects last so long, or, how it lights a spark when I drink it after several weeks of being sick with so many ailments and not having the energy to make it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 7, 2022)

Proud of the people of Canada. 

Thank you for your solidarity as well.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 7, 2022)

Gotta love cab companies that don't give time estimates. 
"We'll send one over"
Okay great!
*30 minutes later*
Hey, just wanted to know if there was a time estimate on when my cab would arrive?
"Oh we don't even have a driver for you yet, sorry." 
)8< 

The soap thingy in the dishwasher didn't open so the dishes didn't come out clean. 
I opened up my new toaster (finally) and I don't know if it was from the or something else, but I got black stuff on my hands at some point. 

Hecc. 
I'm jobless but my schedule is slowly starting to fill. Got CPR lessons next week and I'm kinda dreading it. 8 hours for 3 days. Typical. Just gonna suck eggs if I can't always get a ride though... 1h+ walk there and back, yo.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Gotta love cab companies that don't give time estimates.
> "We'll send one over"
> Okay great!
> *30 minutes later*
> ...


Wooow. That puts my taxi pet peeve into perspective (cabbies will respond to dispatch calls with time estimates that they can’t possibly live up to, and dispatch will relay those estimates, so you’re waiting ten minutes past the supposed pickup time for your cab to actually arrive). If you can’t get a car assigned 30 minutes in the least you can do is call the customer back to let them know and ask if they’ll still need the ride.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 7, 2022)

I think Joe Rogan should take the $100m Rumble offer, we need less monopolies anyway.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 8, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Getting a little homesick. Watching videos of south Florida has recently made me wish I hadn't been dragged around the country for over half my life.
> 
> The energy, vibes and liveliness of the shit ton of people outside and socializing of the newly developed infrastructures bring back good memories and makes me a little jealous, ngl. I think that if I hadn't left, the circumstances in my life could have been a lot different. I miss the thunderstorms ending with the clouds giving way to a beautiful sunset and fresh air. South Florida is my home, and my miss it.
> 
> ...


The doctor told me to give up coffee/caffeine so I said, how about decaf? It tastes okay after you have consumed enough of it brewed slightly strong but the extreme lack of caffeine makes your body shout at your brain, "Where's the fugging caffeine?" Drink two cups, fall asleep on the couch. Yeah.

And, I have a long day ahead of me tomorrow, shoveling the snow out from around my truck. The city plow struck again, dragged a shit-tonne of snow down the street to deposit it around my truck. Fuckers.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 8, 2022)

Woo. Finally managed to get to sleep at a somewhat almost reasonable hour. That’s the good part!

The bad part is I woke up from a body horror-y dream and now I’m afraid to go back to sleep because my dumb brain won’t forget the super gross. >.<

So I still didn’t get my hours. I feel cheated!


----------



## Kope (Feb 8, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I think Joe Rogan should take the $100m Rumble offer, we need less monopolies anyway.


Less monopolies? You almost sound like a leftist


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 8, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Woo. Finally managed to get to sleep at a somewhat almost reasonable hour. That’s the good part!
> 
> The bad part is I woke up from a body horror-y dream and now I’m afraid to go back to sleep because my dumb brain won’t forget the super gross. >.<
> 
> So I still didn’t get my hours. I feel cheated!


Why does insomnia do this?!  Lack of sleep is bad enough!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 8, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Why does insomnia do this?!  Lack of sleep is bad enough!


Right? I don't know if the glass of wine I had last night was involved or what. (I drink like... _maybe_ a glass every few months.) I still can't quite forget the body horror bit so now I'm really mentally jumpy.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 8, 2022)

Don't you love being at safe distance from one of the mask people, you've got yours momentarily down because you have a physical job and need to get a good breath of fresh air from time to time, sanctimoniously says "put yo mask on"... while his/hers is hanging under the nose, also they're making sure to accompany the sound bit with gesture as they pull on the piece of clothing, thus rendering it less than useless. It's little more than a medical burqa to a lot of people at this point, that's just silly!


----------



## Kope (Feb 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Don't you love being at safe distance from one of the mask people, you've got yours momentarily down because you have a physical job and need to get a good breath of fresh air from time to time, sanctimoniously says "put yo mask on"... while his/hers is hanging under the nose, also they're making sure to accompany the sound bit with gesture as they pull on the piece of clothing, thus rendering it less than useless. It's little more than a medical burqa to a lot of people at this point, that's just silly!


It may be annoying but it can say the life of someone’s grandma or pa


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> It may be annoying but it can say the life of someone’s grandma or pa


Not when put incorrectly and fiddled into oblivion by the same people who preach the loudest lol

Teenagers have had record attempted suicides, that's not covid doing that to them, it's lockdowns. These people will never live to be old and actually at risk from diseases.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 8, 2022)

throws in relevant anger at what i hope is a single person

they are going on and on about how we all still need to wear masks everywhere, but refuse to get the vaccine themselves,  really cannot understand them


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 8, 2022)

At my old college no one believed in vaccines or masks, and instead believed a whole bunch of conspiracy bs. After I left I checked the quarantine statistics there when their semester started and over a hundred people were quarantined. Vaccines and masks work. 


Frank Gulotta said:


> hanging under the nose


People not covering their noses is a big pet peeve of mine. Either dont wear a mask at all or just wear it properly.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Less monopolies? You almost sound like a leftist


Nah man, times are changing, and the few public corporations have too much power and influence. If they didn't monopolize on necessities while instilling rules on the smaller class that they don't even follow all the time, then I probably wouldn't care, but many people, unfortunately, are required to use the only digital payment systems available, platforms, services, and apps offered by subsidiaries owned by even bigger public corporations for their personal life, and their jobs. If someone can get banned from any or all of these services for any reason, especially in cases in which they may not be justified, and their stores, doctors, banks, jobs, etc, are partnered with them, then they are fucked without any competition offering other services and platforms. Too much centralization is pretty bad for the people, and remember, some of these rules apply to certain individuals and not others. Alphabet/Google/YouTube's ToS is a good example.


The reason I said the Rumble deal would be good, is because they would get more viewers on their platform, resulting in positive growth and competition, and Spotify wouldn't take a huge loss, because many subscribers will still use Spotify for music anyway.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2022)

100 million dollars, is like, at least 250 houses.

Does an already wealthy celebrity _really_ need enough money to build their own village?

Fuck em.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> 100 million dollars, is like, at least 250 houses.
> 
> Does an already wealthy celebrity _really_ need enough money to build their own village?
> 
> Fuck em.



Maybe they do. I've never really asked one. But I have the suspicion that it's more of a want than a need.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> 100 million dollars, is like, at least 250 houses.
> 
> Does an already wealthy celebrity _really_ need enough money to build their own village?
> 
> Fuck em.


I see it as more of a benefit for Rumble's base, it's a good negotiation, at least.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Maybe they do. I've never really asked one. But I have the suspicion that it's more of a want than a need.


I feel like it's greed beyond measure. 

You could make it more excusable if you used most of it for philanthropic reasons, but it's still loopy madness that we live in a world where comedians are viewed as having the same economic worth as ten school districts worth of teachers, or the staff of an entire hospital.

I guess this is true of a lot of celebrities. Like...it's just insane that this is apparently the way we do things.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 8, 2022)

I believe that everyone should have the ability to pursue happiness, prosperity, and love, even if they live a certain way, or say things other people do not like. Nobody should be "cancelled" from life, or seeking a career, so as long as they do not put their hands on others, or recruit them into radicalization for violence against others, this includes Whoopie Goldberg, and Joe Rogan, even though they strongly disagree with my position on various issues.



Fallowfox said:


> I feel like it's greed beyond measure.
> 
> You could make it more excusable if you used most of it for philanthropic reasons, but it's still loopy madness that we live in a world where comedians are viewed as having the same economic worth as ten school districts worth of teachers, or the staff of an entire hospital.
> 
> I guess this is true of a lot of celebrities. Like...it's just insane that this is apparently the way we do things.


I guess "worth" is subjective to different people, even if it seems a bit mad. I don't entirely disagree, however, I can understand people's perspective of why something or someone may be more important to them than others. Maybe a celebrity musician might be influential to one person's career, while hard-working teachers are to someone else's. In the world we live in, sometimes more work doesn't mean more "worth", and it's not necessarily anyone's fault, I don't think, but I do think people who work harder should get some more appreciation than they already do, especially those who travel cross-country to deliver our goods. Sometimes, we take very important people for granted, or pay no attention to the significance they have in our lives. I think it's mostly cultural, but also, human beings act very frivolous.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel like it's greed beyond measure.
> 
> You could make it more excusable if you used most of it for philanthropic reasons, but it's still loopy madness that we live in a world where comedians are viewed as having the same economic worth as ten school districts worth of teachers, or the staff of an entire hospital.
> 
> I guess this is true of a lot of celebrities. Like...it's just insane that this is apparently the way we do things.



I can't say I understand why they want to keep all this money for themselves. There comes a point, in my mind, where there's no reasonable means to spend this much money. When you wear a wristwatch that costs millions, I think it's getting absurd.

But anyway, I know nothing about money or success so I can only speculate.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm going to put myself out there and guess from my personal opinion that it's a power mentality. When you have enough money to make decisions and take risks most people would greatly avoid, it makes you feel a step above others.

Same with popularity, if you can change the climate of a platform with a handful of comments, I wouldn't be surprised if you developed a small god-like image of yourself.

This doesn't apply to everyone, but it's my theory as to why many of these people behave in ways that make us shake our heads and stare in confusion.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 8, 2022)

Everyone should strive to get rich, whether or not they are successful in doing so, because it's in our nature to want to have the best of everything, or at least try to get the most that we can.


----------



## Kope (Feb 8, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Everyone should strive to get rich, whether or not they are successful in doing so, because it's in our nature to want to have the best of everything, or at least try to get the most that we can.


Being rich isn’t worth the lack of morality it takes to achieve it


----------



## Kope (Feb 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Not when put incorrectly and fiddled into oblivion by the same people who preach the loudest lol
> 
> Teenagers have had record attempted suicides, that's not covid doing that to them, it's lockdowns. These people will never live to be old and actually at risk from diseases.


Idk where you live, but there are no lockdowns here


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Being rich isn’t worth the lack of morality it takes to achieve it


Doesn't take lack of morality. You can get rich with hard, honest work and careful saving and budgeting


----------



## Punji (Feb 8, 2022)

And being born with a silver spoon in one's mouth.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Doesn't take lack of morality. You can get rich with hard, honest work and careful saving and budgeting


Rich enough to get what you'd want, possibly.  But not nearly as rich as the figure that was previously described, and I'd argue the morality problem starts way sooner than that.

There's a certain monetary point where you basically wind up a prisoner to your money or station in order to get more.

I've seen it more from the quarter-million-a-year to million-a-year crowd (regardless of whether they had the silver spoon Punji describes), where they get too ambitious about their futures and wind up neglecting either their employees, their integrity (especially in jobs where that integrity is basically legally-mandated), or their families to get things done.

It's heartbreaking to watch when you're at this angle.  They lean WAY too hard on one of the other pillars and wind up causing major problems that can bring them down if not corrected.

I do not envy the big money types.  Even slightly big money does in fact look like selling your soul from my angle, morally or otherwise.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 8, 2022)

I do not care for big money. Just comfy living.
Enough to save, and spend on trying new things without going broke.

I have some jobs lined up to apply to, and I've got an actual, smooth cover letter. It's amazing how all these years I was told "stick to the formula or you won't get hired". 
I recently asked to see someone's resume online and they actually humored me. I liked it, and they have a high paying job. And now this group I'm with promotes nearly the same structure for a resume! 

Maybe the job-help groups I've been to before weren't up to date. Or maybe it's just better because I'm getting one on one help and not 1-2 people juggling a class of 10 or more. What took me hours of frustration and failure, took 10-20 minutes. It's insane! 

The only thing I can hope for, is that it's enough to get me a job that either pays above minimum wage, or gets me outside of retail. I've applied for insurance advisor, and I'm drafting something up for a receptionist at an animal hospital. The insurance one would keep my brain constantly stimulated and I would have to take courses regularly would pay just over double what I'd make working retail in an entire year. The vet one, well... It'd be more than minimum wage and I'd feel more financially secure! Plus I get to see aminals and help take care of them a little UuU


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Being rich isn’t worth the lack of morality it takes to achieve it


What I meant to say, is that, if people want to pursue wealth and luxuries, they shouldn't be guilted, talked out of, kept down, or discouraged for following their goals. Also, I don't think it's inheritely immoral to obtain wealth, especially if you want a better quality life, have nice things, and put the time and work in to make that happen, whether it's investing, white collar, blue collar, etc.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 8, 2022)

Not a vent, I guess . . .

City Snowplow d00d sees the wife unit and myself struggling with the snow around our truck. Stops by us, says if we move the truck, he will clear it for us. I moved the truck, he cleared our parking spot as well as he could. Still a bit of snow in the curb but hey, we aren't slogging through snow to get in and out of the truck. Yay!

Back and shoulder are still in big fugging pain from the last few days shoveling snow, we're getting a snow blower just as soon as I have a place to put it. We have had heavy snow fall every winter so yeah, need a tool to deal with that issue. Also, a generator around nine thousand watts 120/240 VAC and a transfer switch to run a few circuits in the house without a big ol' wad of extension cords running through a window, leaking cold air into the house. Probably looking at spending 4,200 USD for those three goodies but hey, this is the Midwest after all.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> Idk where you live, but there are no lockdowns here


They're thankfully I think mostly over, except for our brothers and sisters who live in the dictatorship that gave us this crap. But for every country that had them at one point to much ineffectiveness and suffering? the damage is already done


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 9, 2022)

Chomby said:


> TW: Possible Slur
> 
> My mom was fine about me partially identifying as nonbinary but she is completely against me crossdressing as a man. She said I'd look like a dyke and no man would want to be with me. :\


I suspect you know this, but your mom is wrong. Any man who would reject you based on gender presentation isn’t a man you’d want to be with, anyway. (Substitute “man” for whatever as needed.)

One of the things that would be nice about getting back to my old weight, if/when I can do so, would be being able to wear my more masculine formalwear again - I like men’s shirts and ties, and while my slacks and jacket _are_ women’s clothes, they’re still a pretty masculine flavor. Not full-on crossdressing, but sorta leaning that direction.

I’m sorry your mother isn’t being supportive as she ought to be. Hopefully she just needs time to adjust and will come around enough to feel embarrassed about having said that to you, in the future. No one should have to hear their parent tell them something like that.


----------



## Kope (Feb 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> They're thankfully I think mostly over, except for our brothers and sisters who live in the dictatorship that gave us this crap. But for every country that had them at one point to much ineffectiveness and suffering? the damage is already done


There is an argument for lockdown harm, so if you don’t want it to happen again urge the unvaccinated to get vaxed so another variant doesn’t appear.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2022)

Chomby said:


> TW: Possible Slur
> 
> My mom was fine about me partially identifying as nonbinary but she is completely against me crossdressing as a man. She said I'd look like a dyke and no man would want to be with me. :\


A suggestion would be to try crossdressing and seeing if your mom is correct or not. If you can't find someone who is interested, your mom may have a point. If you do find someone interested, your mom may be incorrect. There is only one way to truly find out.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 9, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> What I meant to say, is that, if people want to pursue wealth and luxuries, they shouldn't be guilted, talked out of, kept down, or discouraged for following their goals. Also, I don't think it's inheritely immoral to obtain wealth, especially if you want a better quality life, have nice things, and put the time and work in to make that happen, whether it's investing, white collar, blue collar, etc.


I teach basic investing just to get people ok financially.  Sometimes it's not selling your soul, it's organization skills.


Chomby said:


> TW: Possible Slur
> 
> My mom was fine about me partially identifying as nonbinary but she is completely against me crossdressing as a man. She said I'd look like a dyke and no man would want to be with me. :\


Slur aside, lmao.
I know women with amazing fashion sense, several of which used to be here on the regular.  if you feel empowered and feel more comfortable with the clothes, do it.  Tell her it's comfy and more relaxed and try it.  I like men's cargo pants, personally.
If a man is concerned about that, ditch him anyway on principle.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Slur aside, lmao.
> I know women with amazing fashion sense, several of which used to be here on the regular. if you feel empowered and feel more comfortable with the clothes, do it. Tell her it's comfy and more relaxed and try it. I like men's cargo pants, personally.
> If a man is concerned about that, ditch him anyway on principle.


I mean, I (genderqueer/nominally female enby) have absolutely zero fashion sense, dress based on "these are pants and this is a T-shirt, good enough for me," and I've been in this polycule (with two men, one of whom I'm married to) for _years_. XD
Plus lovers outside of that relationship.

If you tell your child crossdressing will make them off-putting to potential partners, you're _probably_ not as fine with their gender identity as you've said you are. >.>


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> There is an argument for lockdown harm, so if you don’t want it to happen again urge the unvaccinated to get vaxed so another variant doesn’t appear.


That's not how it works, if anything the current vaccines are less and less efficient against the covid DLCs they keep getting out


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> There is an argument for lockdown harm, so if you don’t want it to happen again urge the unvaccinated to get vaxed so another variant doesn’t appear.


Im staying out of this one...already got my head bit off by a lot of people on this topic


----------



## Kope (Feb 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That's not how it works, if anything the current vaccines are less and less efficient against the covid DLCs they keep getting out


The delta variant came out of India because they are a poor country that didn’t have access to vaccines. Here’s some more info if you are interested 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491436015936221189


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 9, 2022)

My great aunt and her family didnt believe in masks or vaccines. Now her husband is dead from Covid 19. Vaccines work and save lives.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Everyone should strive to get rich, whether or not they are successful in doing so, because it's in our nature to want to have the best of everything, or at least try to get the most that we can.






JacobFloofWoof said:


> What I meant to say, is that, if people want to pursue wealth and luxuries, they shouldn't be guilted, talked out of, kept down, or discouraged for following their goals. Also, I don't think it's inheritely immoral to obtain wealth, especially if you want a better quality life, have nice things, and put the time and work in to make that happen, whether it's investing, white collar, blue collar, etc.



I originally replied to this with just 'honestly fuck that', but I thought that was rude and that I should write something better. I am quoting both your posts because I recognise you added additional context. 

When you do not have enough money to cover basic necessities like food and energy, pursuing wealth definitely can be a route to an improved and more fulfilled life. 
Whether the pursuit of 'luxurious' wealth is something people should do, or which should be regarded as moral, is more complex in my view. 

Being 'rich' is always going to be defined relative to other people's wealth, and we live on a world which has limited overall wealth; it is difficult to extract more resources to generate wealth from our planet now without actively harming it. So being 'rich' usually means possessing more than your fair share of resources. When those resources include luxuries, there is a strong argument that this is a waste of resources that could have been used on better things. 
The same criticism could be levelled at me though, because as a Westerner I definitely consume more than my 'fair share' of the world's resources. 

I think there is also a more 'aesthetic' discussion about striving to be rich and whether that is a fulfilling way to spend our lives. 
Maybe some people find that gratifying, but I find the idea of constantly desiring more luxuries depressing. I feel like it reduced life to a dystopian competition to see who can accumulate the most trinkets and knick-knacks before they die, and that ultimately, money, fancy cars, watches or expensive paintings don't have intrinsic worth beyond their functional utility. A £10 Casio watch is just as good to me as £1000 Rolex, and I don't really care whether a shirt is made by Gucci or my deodorant is Armani.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My great aunt and her family didnt believe in masks or vaccines. Now her husband is dead from Covid 19. Vaccines work and save lives.





Kope said:


> The delta variant came out of India because they are a poor country that didn’t have access to vaccines. Here’s some more info if you are interested
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491436015936221189







Im not getting into this debate so y'all have fun


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That's not how it works, if anything the current vaccines are less and less efficient against the covid DLCs they keep getting out



I think I can help.
Novel lineages of Covid-19, such as the 'Omicron' variant, have an increased ability to re-infect people who have already been exposed to Covid-19, or to infect people even if they have been vaccinated.
Vaccination still decreases a person's likelihood of experiencing a _severe illness_ as a result of infection, though.

Therefore, a well-vaccinated society is less likely to need hospital care if the coronavirus begins spreading rapidly.
and that means decision-makers have more wiggle-room to avoid new coronavirus restrictions. 

There are additional caveats to consider obviously, such as the fact that there are some vulnerable people such as cancer patients or organ transplant recipients, who might not experience the same level of individual protection in this scenario as the rest of us.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I originally replied to this with just 'honestly fuck that', but I thought that was rude and that I should write something better. I am quoting both your posts because I recognise you added additional context.
> 
> When you do not have enough money to cover basic necessities like food and energy, pursuing wealth definitely can be a route to an improved and more fulfilled life.
> Whether the pursuit of 'luxurious' wealth is something people should do, or which should be regarded as moral, is more complex in my view.
> ...


I can see that perception, but I was looking at it from an individualistic perspective of deserving what you worked and strived for. It's a double-edged sword, and I don't disagree that rich people tend to not be very great people. I think it's also how much accumulated wealth you have, which can be goalpost shifted, as it's a loose argument, since it's a relative issue. But I think where my moral argument stands against the very rich, is using money for autocratic power and negative influence over the lives of those who are not as fortunate, rather than just pursuing luxuries.


----------



## Kope (Feb 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My great aunt and her family didnt believe in masks or vaccines. Now her husband is dead from Covid 19. Vaccines work and save lives.


I’m sorry for your loss


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m sorry for your loss


I appreciate your sympathy. I didnt really know him too much but my mother was really affected by the passing. At the time my Great Aunt was also in the hospital with Covid and it was unsure if she would make it as well. Im just glad she was able to get through it alive.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 9, 2022)

I haven't gotten the vaccine for several reasons. No, covid isn't fun, but principlely, I don't believe the vaccines should be forced. I believe that some limited hygiene measures should remain in place. Nobody should go back to being dirty motherfuckers, and spreading all different kinds of pathogens, especially when things open up, and we're exposed to stuff we haven't been in over 2 years of restrictions. As a culture, we should be more voluntarily protective after all of this.


----------



## Kope (Feb 9, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I haven't gotten the vaccine for several reasons. No, covid isn't fun, but principlely, I don't believe the vaccines should be forced. I believe that some limited hygiene measures should remain in place. Nobody should go back to being dirty motherfuckers, and spreading all different kinds of pathogens, especially when things open up, and we're exposed to stuff we haven't been in over 2 years of restrictions. As a culture, we should be more voluntarily protective after all of this.


I think it’s a good idea to grab a shield before getting hit by an arrow myself. Forcing other people to also pick up shields shouldn’t be so controversial especially when they are safe and effective.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think it’s a good idea to grab a shield before getting hit by an arrow myself. Forcing other people to also pick up shields shouldn’t be so controversial especially when they are safe and effective.


I think that's a false equivalency. I also don't believe it should be forced, but rather a shift in our attitudes towards all pathogens, even mild ones.


----------



## Kope (Feb 9, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I think that's a false equivalency. I also don't believe it should be forced, but rather a shift in our attitudes towards all pathogens, even mild ones.


I wonder if there were peasants who said that during the Black Plague


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think it’s a good idea to grab a shield before getting hit by an arrow myself. Forcing other people to also pick up shields shouldn’t be so controversial especially when they are safe and effective.


If someone really doesn't want to pick up a shield to save themselves from an arrow it is going to be their problem, though. Not yours. Forcing people to do things, especially medical procedures is a bit of an icky thing. If people want to be stupid that's their choice, not ours.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> If someone really doesn't want to pick up a shield to save themselves from an arrow it is going to be their problem, though. Not yours. Forcing people to do things, especially medical procedures is a bit of an icky thing. If people want to be stupid that's their choice, not ours.



(not taking any position here)

I think there _are_ additional complexities. 
For example, we all know that, over the past two years, some hospitals have been unable to provide proper care to normal patients, because they have been overwhelmed treating Covid-19 patients. 

Taking up an extra hospital bed as a consequence of what might not be the best personal decision in a situation like this _could_ be perceived as selfish.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Taking up an extra hospital bed as a consequence of what might not be the best personal decision in a situation like this _could_ be perceived as selfish.


Oh no, absolutely. It's grandly stupid not to get inoculated. 

I'm just not 100% comfortable with the government forcing people to undertake a medical procedure against their will on the basis of an at times streched causality chain.


----------



## Kope (Feb 9, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Oh no, absolutely. It's grandly stupid not to get inoculated.
> 
> I'm just not 100% comfortable with the government forcing people to undertake a medical procedure against their will on the basis of an at times streched causality chain.


They’ve done it before here in America with the 1918 Spanish flu


----------



## Kope (Feb 9, 2022)

I don’t like authoritarian methods so that’s why I agree with the get vaxed or tested method we have going on.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 9, 2022)

Im not gonna make it.
There's gotta be something wrong.
My electric bill doubled despite turning everything off/unplugging.
I basically have to get a job before next month or im fucked.

Scratch that. Even with a job, I'm fucked!


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> They’ve done it before here in America with the 1918 Spanish flu


Oh yes, quite. Proportionality is the key word here.


----------



## LameFox (Feb 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Im not gonna make it.
> There's gotta be something wrong.
> My electric bill doubled despite turning everything off/unplugging.
> I basically have to get a job before next month or im fucked.
> ...


That sounds pretty suspect. Can you call them about it? I know we've had some accidental high bills before which I guess they aren't strongly incentivised to check if nobody complains.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 9, 2022)

LameFox said:


> That sounds pretty suspect. Can you call them about it? I know we've had some accidental high bills before which I guess they aren't strongly incentivised to check if nobody complains.


I'm definitely going to! 
I'm living on my own so it's not like I have 30 things plugged in!


----------



## LameFox (Feb 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm definitely going to!
> I'm living on my own so it's not like I have 30 things plugged in!


If it's not a mistake on their end I'd be worried about some kind of short... though you'd think that would trip something? I am no electrician though, maybe if it's poorly maintained enough it can happen anyway.

That or someone is stealing power, which is apparently a thing.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 9, 2022)

LameFox said:


> If it's not a mistake on their end I'd be worried about some kind of short... though you'd think that would trip something? I am no electrician though, maybe if it's poorly maintained enough it can happen anyway.
> 
> That or someone is stealing power, which is apparently a thing.


My guess is either they're not bothering to read the meter and are going purely off estimates (from the previous owner), something is broken or someone is stealing. I'll definitely be looking into this though.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> My guess is either they're not bothering to read the meter and are going purely off estimates (from the previous owner), something is broken or someone is stealing. I'll definitely be looking into this though.


Tell your poltergeist he's evicted if he doesn't start paying his share of the power bill.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 9, 2022)

As time goes on, I find myself becoming far more misanthropic and reclusive. I rarely if ever want to talk to anyone nowadays. Maybe I'm going crazy, maybe the environment I'm in is mad. I don't know. I just want to sleep all day.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> As time goes on, I find myself becoming far more misanthropic and reclusive. I rarely if ever want to talk to anyone nowadays. Maybe I'm going crazy, maybe the environment I'm in is mad. I don't know. I just want to sleep all day.


There are still people who want to talk you, though.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> They’ve done it before here in America with the 1918 Spanish flu


Diptheria, tetanus, polio, cholera, tuberculosis, measles/mumps/rubella, smallpox, hep b and like a dozen others are mandated and everyone is fine with.  But, oh nos, its flu and covid and everyone is against it an government overreach.  Thats my vent.


quoting_mungo said:


> Tell your poltergeist he's evicted if he doesn't start paying his share of the power bill.


Ghostbusters is back and ready to evict them.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Diptheria, tetanus, polio, cholera, tuberculosis, measles/mumps/rubella, smallpox, hep b and like a dozen others are mandated and everyone is fine with. But, oh nos, its flu and covid and everyone is against it an government overreach. Thats my vent.


....since when did measles, tetanus, or cholera call for severe and broad-sweeping travel restrictions and near-universal daily life lockdowns?  This is VERY different from that.  It's not just about the procedure Kope was talking about at that point.

....actually, I tried looking up whether there were lockdowns from those other conditions and incidentally found out that apparently this COVID frenzy's setting back things like childhood immunizations.  Dunno if it's the lockdowns themselves or merely the way health care workers were overwhelmed, but we may see a few resurgences in the next decade (not counting the measles one we DID see).  We'll see.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....since when did measles, tetanus, or cholera call for severe and broad-sweeping travel restrictions and near-universal daily life lockdowns?  This is VERY different from that.  It's not just about the procedure Kope was talking about at that point.
> 
> ....actually, I tried looking up whether there were lockdowns from those other conditions and incidentally found out that apparently this COVID frenzy's setting back things like childhood immunizations.  Dunno if it's the lockdowns themselves or merely the way health care workers were overwhelmed, but we may see a few resurgences in the next decade (not counting the measles one we DID see).  We'll see.


I'd urge to read up on the history of those diseases, especially before vaccines and treatments were developed for them, because they were extremely disruptive on the societal level before modern medicine caught up with them. 

Furthermore, the anti-vaccine idiocy we're seeing now is partially undermining faith in vaccines across the board, which could very well lead to a resurgence of the diseases you mentioned in areas where people refuse to get themselves and or their children vaccinated.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 9, 2022)

Chomby said:


> TW: Possible Slur
> 
> My mom was fine about me partially identifying as nonbinary but she is completely against me crossdressing as a man. She said I'd look like a dyke and no man would want to be with me. :\


Throwing my two cents in.

Asshole takes aside, I think you should wear what you want to wear without worrying whether what a guy is going to think of it, because if he's turned off by just the clothes you're wearing, he's not worth your time. 

Also, I feel most dudes aren't going to be fashionistas like that and judge on what you're wearing to begin with.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 9, 2022)

I should probably clarify that I'm not anti-vaccine, if people choose to get it, then fine. Also, I kind of hate the argument that if people do not take the covid or flu vaccines, that they're just stupid or lazy, among other terrible things, but I have both medical and moral reasons for not taking the covid vaccine.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....since when did measles, tetanus, or cholera call for severe and broad-sweeping travel restrictions and near-universal daily life lockdowns?  This is VERY different from that.  It's not just about the procedure Kope was talking about at that point.


Want by disease, century, country, or just US since 1776?
Venice  restrictions of 40 days for docking ships for black plague of 1300s (gave us the word "quarantine") and the Lazarets,  Justinian Plague of Pope Gregory which saw the end of Stoicism because novel diseases were thought no more(precursor to bubonic), George Washington and smallpox so he could control disease withim the ranks, various travel restrictions and/or lack thereof for each. While not national, principalities, territories, towns, and cities dealt with commerce, travel, and isolationism.



JacobFloofWoof said:


> I should probably clarify that I'm not anti-vaccine, if people choose to get it, then fine. Also, I kind of hate the argument that if people do not take the covid or flu vaccines, that they're just stupid or lazy, among other terrible things, but I have both medical and moral reasons for not taking the covid vaccine.


Didn't read it as such.  I'm throwing out there that it is not without historical or legal precedence.  The argument against is akin to a kid bullying another kid and using the phrase, "But America's a free country!"


----------



## Punji (Feb 9, 2022)

The worst thing to come out of Covid is all the vapid, rabid politics.

Can't we all just be good and reasonable and take a structured, rational approach to discussing how to handle these situations instead?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 9, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I should probably clarify that I'm not anti-vaccine, if people choose to get it, then fine. Also, I kind of hate the argument that if people do not take the covid or flu vaccines, that they're just stupid or lazy, among other terrible things, but I have both medical and moral reasons for not taking the covid vaccine.


Facts don't care about your feelings; the data shows that the vaccines prevent severe illness and subsequent death from COVID-19. If people deny that, they're being delusional, dumb, or both.

You yourself had COVID-19 and from what you said, it wasn't a cake walk. You could've spared yourself worst of it by getting one of the vaccines (I remember you even opining it was inevitable that you would get COVID-19 because you were unvaccinated), but you chose not to because of probably politics, even though even the guy who suckered you into voting for him (probably twice over) got vaccinated and is currently telling people to get vaccinated, after two years of questioning the reality of the virus and the vaccines.

You don't want to get vaccinated? Fine. But don't spread misiniformation to influence other people who are scared and not well-informed not to get it and don't act like people who aren't getting it for clearly political reasons while putting the rest of the society at risk are doing for freedom when their actions are restricting our freedoms since it prolongs lockdown measures.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Want by disease, century, country, or just US since 1776?


....if that's a serious offer.... I'm actually going to be kind of a picky prick about this one, as information overload from studying the sheer number of diseases that have afflicted humanity really doesn't help conversations like these.  I realize it's going to come off as precisely as a-hole picky as the more manipulative detractors sometimes use... my goal is "large-scale United States" this time.

US since 1776, large-scale lockdowns of longer than two consecutive months that affected more than one whole state at a time.  If you can't find them that specific, drop the "more than one whole state" restriction and go for mere multi-city lockdowns of that length.  If you still can't, then just go longer than one consecutive month.  And if you can't find THAT, find one where a disease-related lockdown led to riots or protesting.

Leave out post-WWI flu pandemic as that's a more well-known event.

The more invasive interventions you can find under those requirements, the better.

Reason I'm rather insistent on "whole state" or "multi-city" is sheer scale.  Reason for insisting on that particular length of lockdown is because I want the "disruptive" angle pushed and the modern angle of "even a few minutes is disruptive" doesn't really work with me.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 9, 2022)

Brain fog has been absolutely brutal today. Had bits of time where I couldn’t really think because I couldn’t seem to get thought fragments in order. It’s _possible_ that going down in dosage on a couple of my meds (temporary, while I get refills sorted - I’m on dosages that require multiple size pills and ran out of the smaller sizes of two of them, totally my derp) could have contributed, but it’s early enough it shouldn’t be a primary cause.

It’s probably less obvious in text than it is to me, since y’all only see the finished post, not the struggling to string words into coherent sentences that actually communicate roughly what I want them to.


----------



## Kope (Feb 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Im not gonna make it.
> There's gotta be something wrong.
> My electric bill doubled despite turning everything off/unplugging.
> I basically have to get a job before next month or im fucked.
> ...


GoFundMe?


----------



## Kope (Feb 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> As time goes on, I find myself becoming far more misanthropic and reclusive. I rarely if ever want to talk to anyone nowadays. Maybe I'm going crazy, maybe the environment I'm in is mad. I don't know. I just want to sleep all day.


I feel the same


----------



## Kope (Feb 9, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Facts don't care about your feelings; the data shows that the vaccines prevent severe illness and subsequent death from COVID-19. If people deny that, they're being delusional, dumb, or both.
> 
> You yourself had COVID-19 and from what you said, it wasn't a cake walk. You could've spared yourself worst of it by getting one of the vaccines (I remember you even opining it was inevitable that you would get COVID-19 because you were unvaccinated), but you chose not to because of probably politics, even though even the guy who suckered you into voting for him (probably twice over) got vaccinated and is currently telling people to get vaccinated, after two years of questioning the reality of the virus and the vaccines.
> 
> You don't want to get vaccinated? Fine. But don't spread misiniformation to influence other people who are scared and not well-informed not to get it and don't act like people who aren't getting it for clearly political reasons while putting the rest of the society at risk are doing for freedom when their actions are restricting our freedoms since it prolongs lockdown measures.


You’re right to be angry, but you can attract more flies with honey than vinegar. (I’m not the best example of course lol)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> You’re right to be angry, but you can attract more flies with honey than vinegar. (I’m not the best example of course lol)


This is beyond me just being pissed. 

More than 900,000 people have died here in States from this virus, despite the fact that we have effective vaccines for it, primarily because people are refusing to get vaccinated for political reasons and that there are active misinformation campaigns dissuading people from doing so.

The vast majority of the deaths from this pandemic right now are happening among the unvaccinated; the data shows that. The unvaccinated are also the ones who are clogging up the hospital systems here currently, which is drawing away resources from regular hospital patients and people who were unvaccinated due to actual medical reasons.

So in that context, it's annoying to read some of the misinformation that gets posted here, especially when it's against the TOS here in first place. 

I'd also add that we've been trying the honey approach here for the better part of a year and that didn't go anywhere. When the mandates came down here, the vaccination rates shot up, because most people want to work. I honestly think we're past being able to reason with the idiots who believe the vaccines are worse than the virus that has killed 900,000 people here and maimed millions more; they've plugged into their bubbles telling them the vaccines are bad and they've internalized the message. 

That is why we need mandates so we can at least safe workplaces, educational institutions, hospitals, and congregate settings. 

Sometimes you're just left with the vinegar option.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 9, 2022)

1775 Smallpox - North America
1799- Yellow Fever
1863- smallpox
1878 Yellow Fever - American South
1882 Tuberculosis- thought this was more sanitorium controlled
1897 Cholera
1912 - Measles
1960- Hadran's Disease (leprosy)
2003- SARS
2009- H1N1
2014 - Ebola


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 9, 2022)

I'll take as many vaccines as needed to end the fad of posting about how many shots you've gotten on social media.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 1775 Smallpox - North America
> 1799- Yellow Fever
> 1863- smallpox
> 1878 Yellow Fever - American South
> ...


....thank you for taking my comment seriously.  This gives me enough to focus on when reviewing the issue, without having me overload.

I know I set an awful lot of goalposts when I made the request.  I consider them met.


Actually, I have one more question: I've had experiences where trying to ask for specifics in a way like what I just did gets construed as a trolling red flag.  I have to ask... HOW?!?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 1775 Smallpox - North America
> 1799- Yellow Fever
> 1863- smallpox
> 1878 Yellow Fever - American South
> ...


Either I missed it or you left out the 1918 Spanish Flu pandemic.

Those that don't learn from the past are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 10, 2022)

With the overwhelming amount of dumbasses you meet working retail, I'd hate to let them get away with more than they already have. I'm already living in a world filled with idiots, I don't need them trying to kill me AND my entire family by fussing over the bare minimum of protections.

No one lost their freedom to choose. You _chose_ not to get vaccinated/wear a mask... that doesn't mean the rest of society is now responsible for making the rest of your life 'work'. If your employer says you need to be vaccinated moving forward, and you choose not to, being fired is a consequence of _your choice_. The harsh reality is that employers can fire you for any reason that isn't discriminating against race, sex, religion, etc. If you fail to comply with company policy, they don't have to keep you around  *_with the obvious exception of differing local laws, whichever those may be_.

It's bizarre because a lot of stores (here) don't even prompt you for passports unless its some place like a restaurant and you wanted to dine in vs takeout. There's a lot of TALK-- but when you actually phone in, or get there (or even look at the government websites), nothing but a mask is ever expected of you. What also makes this even more sad is that a lot of new methods were put into place, making it so people can still do their shopping with the bare minimum of exposure (meaning they don't even have to enter the store OR wear a mask). Curbside pickup for grocery shopping was available prior to the pandemic. DELIVERY was definitely available before the pandemic, in the states.

Another thing that irks me is BLM was (essentially) all about the distrust of authority and the movement was condemned by so many ignorant folk. Now those same people suddenly share _their _distrust in authority and can't realize their own hypocrisy.


Looking at that electric bill just kinda made me dissociate for a few hours. XD
Dumb people are dumb. Gr gr gr.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Feb 10, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Also, I feel most dudes aren't going to be fashionistas like that and judge on what you're wearing to begin with.



This depends entirely on what social circles or communities you're currently engaging with while cross-dressing as a man. The vast majority of the world's aggregate male population isn't particularly accepting of men wearing women's clothing. And as much as modern Western women (particularly those of a more liberal persuasion) cap endlessly about how they're "accepting" of _this_, _that_, and the _third _most of them deep-down aren't genuinely supportive of dudes wearing skirts.

And people do judge you on what you're wearing. I literally cannot walk into a Mercedes-Benz dealership wearing my usual pair of faded work jeans and a dingy white under shirt and expect the greeters or floor staff to take me seriously.

I really don't know why you'd tell Chomby a lie like this.

But then again, the furry fandom is filled with people trying to run away from reality. I'm not shocked at all.


----------



## Kope (Feb 10, 2022)

All this vaccine talk reminds me of a guy I met in Missouri who was in the National Guard reserves who had made a fake vaccine card. It pisses me off when people lie especially when it affects others negatively.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 10, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Either I missed it or you left out the 1918 Spanish Flu pandemic.
> 
> Those that don't learn from the past are doomed to repeat it.


I was asked to keep it out, so I did.  I think I forgot one or two others, as the mandated vaccines for schools were done because of the outbreaks and quarantines.  I couldn't remember if polio and diptheria also had quarantines.  I just find patterns and nonsense information interesting.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 10, 2022)

RAM said:


> This depends entirely on what social circles or communities you're currently engaging with while cross-dressing as a man. The vast majority of the world's aggregate male population isn't particularly accepting of men wearing women's clothing. And as much as modern Western women (particularly those of a more liberal persuasion) cap endlessly about how they're "accepting" of _this_, _that_, and the _third _most of them deep-down aren't genuinely supportive of dudes wearing skirts.
> 
> And people do judge you on what you're wearing. I literally cannot walk into a Mercedes-Benz dealership wearing my usual pair of faded work jeans and a dingy white under shirt and expect the greeters or floor staff to take me seriously.
> 
> ...


All due respect, I don't know if you're really the guy who's in tune with what most men feel or what is sound dating advice, what with all the MGTOW-adjacent rhetoric you subscribe to. Like, I feel if you think that philosophy is a good idea, clearly your experiences with dating weren't the greatest, to keep it circumspect.

There are contexts were clothing matters. If you've got a dress code in your workplace or looking to do business, then obviously you are going to fit that dress code to make a good impression, no doubt about that. I'll admit that I've told my coworkers not dress down on video calls during the pandemic because how our team might judged.

However, dating tends to be more relaxed and a lot of people these days don't expect you to dress to the nines or wear clothes conforming to a particular stereotype, especially here in the States. (I'm assuming Chomby is in the States or Canada, which isn't that far off in terms of the cultural norms we're talking about.) I know you're extremely triggered by gender norms and apparently extends from the use of Latinx to clothing, but most dudes are not going to be judging a person solely based on what they're wearing. If Chomby shows up wearing something traditionally "feminine", "tomboyish", or "masculine", the guys worth dating aren't to consider that a dealbreaker.

Now if you are the type to someone you're dating on what they're wearing, knowing relatively little about them to begin with, that is pretty superficial and maybe that kind of superficiality and judgemental mentality is why you're still single. 

It might be worth not judging books by the cover; it could work out for you.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Feb 10, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> All due respect, I don't know if you're really the guy who's in tune with what most men feel or what is sound dating advice, what with all the MGTOW-adjacent rhetoric you subscribe to. Like, I feel if you think that philosophy is a good idea, clearly your experiences with dating weren't the greatest, to keep it circumspect.
> 
> There are contexts were clothing matters. If you've got a dress code in your workplace or looking to do business, then obviously you are going to fit that dress code to make a good impression, no doubt about that. I'll admit that I've told my coworkers not dress down on video calls during the pandemic because how our team might judged.
> 
> ...



I'll PayPal you 3,000 USD if you wear women's clothing while taking a daytime two-hour stroll in a busy working-class part of your town/city/wherever it is you live and record the vocal and facial reactions of the people that you pass. No heavy-editing. Just raw footage.

I'll pay you another 3,000 dollars if you can interview 15 Latinos off the street on what they think about the term Latinx. You must tell them what the term's function is and what it's true origins are. No college students. No office workers. They must be average everyday Latino people. Median income. Regular Joes and Janes. No editing. Just raw footage of you conducting street interviews until you hit the 15.

If 2/3rds of the 15 like the term and/or have no issue with it, you win. 

If 2/3rds of the people you pass while dressed as a woman don't show visual discomfort or verbally call you out on your attire, you win.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 10, 2022)

I don't support this challenge unless he can keep his fedora.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 10, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I'll take as many vaccines as needed to end the fad of posting about how many shots you've gotten on social media.


Can’t speak for anyone else, but I have been tweeting “got my nth shot” largely to normalize vaccination. I don’t have the spoons or really the desire to engage with the dumb arguments being made against vaccination, but I can do my small part by at least being a visible good example.



Miles Marsalis said:


> I know you're extremely triggered by gender norms and apparently extends from the use of Latinx to clothing, but most dudes are not going to be judging a person solely based on what they're wearing.


Hey, dude, you’re better than this. Please don’t use “triggered” to mean “panties in a twist,” yeah? It devalues/trivializes the term, which harms people with actual psychological triggers.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 10, 2022)

Jab me daddy uwu


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 10, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Facts don't care about your feelings; the data shows that the vaccines prevent severe illness and subsequent death from COVID-19. If people deny that, they're being delusional, dumb, or both.
> 
> You yourself had COVID-19 and from what you said, it wasn't a cake walk. You could've spared yourself worst of it by getting one of the vaccines (I remember you even opining it was inevitable that you would get COVID-19 because you were unvaccinated), but you chose not to because of probably politics, even though even the guy who suckered you into voting for him (probably twice over) got vaccinated and is currently telling people to get vaccinated, after two years of questioning the reality of the virus and the vaccines.
> 
> You don't want to get vaccinated? Fine. But don't spread misiniformation to influence other people who are scared and not well-informed not to get it and don't act like people who aren't getting it for clearly political reasons while putting the rest of the society at risk are doing for freedom when their actions are restricting our freedoms since it prolongs lockdown measures.





Miles Marsalis said:


> This is beyond me just being pissed.
> 
> More than 900,000 people have died here in States from this virus, despite the fact that we have effective vaccines for it, primarily because people are refusing to get vaccinated for political reasons and that there are active misinformation campaigns dissuading people from doing so.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck dude, you brought out your iron fists.




Also, it's witching hour. The blood pressure pill made me super thirsty; don't think I'm going back to sleep easily though. Maybe listen to some more metal in the meantime?


----------



## Regret (Feb 10, 2022)

If the odds were that stacked in Ram's favor for the lottery I'd be buying a tickets everyday .  Hell I'll match Ram and chip in a bonus if you go through some smaller industrial town that relies on manufacturing or mining that has no college.  Though I really don't recommend it as I don't want to see anyone get hurt nor do I want to be responsible if anything happens.



Flamingo said:


> I'll take as many vaccines as needed to end the fad of posting about how many shots you've gotten on social media.



It's like Pokemon, you got to catch them all.  Besides you're telling me you don't need to know that your second cousin got a tetanus shot?  I dunno man, that seems like critical information you need to go about your day.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 10, 2022)

Wooo the cat has a tummy upset, no idea what would have triggered it. Right now I'm satisfied to wait and see; he's eating and seems otherwise fine.
And I have _something_ going on - if I bend over and straighten up my head feels like there's too much pressure inside it and my vision goes fuzzy for a few seconds. Perfect state to be in for cleaning up liquid cat poop.  Not sure if I've caught something or it's related to meds or shitty sleep or what. I just know I don't like it one bit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 10, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Wooo the cat has a tummy upset, no idea what would have triggered it. Right now I'm satisfied to wait and see; he's eating and seems otherwise fine.
> And I have _something_ going on - if I bend over and straighten up my head feels like there's too much pressure inside it and my vision goes fuzzy for a few seconds. Perfect state to be in for cleaning up liquid cat poop.  Not sure if I've caught something or it's related to meds or shitty sleep or what. I just know I don't like it one bit.


Low iron?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2022)

@Minerva_Minx I commend all the effort you put into finding that information.



RAM said:


> I'll PayPal you 3,000 USD if you wear women's clothing while taking a daytime two-hour stroll in a busy working-class part of your town/city/wherever it is you live and record the vocal and facial reactions of the people that you pass. No heavy-editing. Just raw footage.
> 
> I'll pay you another 3,000 dollars if you can interview 15 Latinos off the street on what they think about the term Latinx. You must tell them what the term's function is and what it's true origins are. No college students. No office workers. They must be average everyday Latino people. Median income. Regular Joes and Janes. No editing. Just raw footage of you conducting street interviews until you hit the 15.
> 
> ...




'Excuse me good sir, you look like you might have Latin blood! I need to know your income, education status, place of work and opinion on my clothes. I need you to tell me all of this immediately so that I can pester another 14 people in order win an argument on the internet.'

Honestly Ram, I have no idea what this argument is about, but what kind of nonsense is this lol?


edit: I checked the conversation and it's about a user who complains their mother is opposed to them dressing in manly clothes, because she thinks people are going to worry they are a lesbian.

Is this _really_ what you two are arguing about?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Low iron?


I had some cold symptoms Monday, and a bit of a dry/scratchy-feeling throat today, so it's possible I caught something, or my body doesn't like me temporarily dropping down in dosage on my meds. But fuck knows. Low iron is possible, especially since in practice I'm like 90% vegetarian, but I don't think so. 

Unless you meant the cat. XD I have no idea what the symptoms of low iron in cats would be, though I'll have some choice words for Royal Canin if their renal diet prescription kibble causes iron deficiencies.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2022)

I hope both you and your cat feel better soon @quoting_mungo


----------



## Kope (Feb 10, 2022)

Fuck I’m scared of the future and not having enough money to survive


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Feb 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Minerva_Minx I commend all the effort you put into finding that information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not just to win an argument on the internet. It's also to win between 3,000 and 6,000 USD.

Here's the deal: if Miles truly believes in the nonsense that comes flying out of his mouth on a regular basis then he should have absolutely no problem making an easy 6k for less than half-a-day worth of work. He'd not only rob me blind but he'd also successfully showcase to the entire forum that RAM absolutely doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about by using hard video evidence. He'd also show Chomby that most men in the world truly don't care about men wearing women's clothing. I have more to lose than he does since I get nothing if he loses aside from the satisfaction of showcasing to everyone that he amounts to nothing more than a virtue signaling yahoo who preps young people for a ton of hurt when he gives them life advice founded upon a fictional and in many cases downright incorrect understanding of how real-life people think or how they feel about certain things.

I'm curious to see how stoutly he believes in his moral convictions.

TL;DR: Put up or shut up.


----------



## LameFox (Feb 10, 2022)

Maybe I have misread here but I think men wearing women's clothing was rather the opposite of Chomby's issue?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2022)

RAM said:


> It's not just to win an argument on the internet. It's also to win between 3,000 and 6,000 USD.
> 
> Here's the deal: if Miles truly believes in the nonsense that comes flying out of his mouth on a regular basis then he should have absolutely no problem making an easy 6k for less than half-a-day worth of work. He'd not only rob me blind but he'd also successfully showcase to the entire forum that RAM absolutely doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about by using hard video evidence. He'd also show Chomby that most men in the world truly don't care about men wearing women's clothing. I have more to lose than he does since I get nothing if he loses aside from the satisfaction of showcasing to everyone that he amounts to nothing more than a virtue signaling yahoo who preps young people for a ton of hurt when he gives them life advice founded upon a fictional and in many cases downright incorrect understanding of the median person thinks or feels about certain things.
> 
> ...



I don't think that Chomby's original post was about men cross dressing as women? 
I think it was about a woman cross dressing as a man.

Chomby said their mother was worried that they would be perceived as a 'dyke' (this is a slang expression for lesbian) and that men would not want to date them. 

So I think you and miles are arguing about something entirely different. 
I would completely agree with you that men who dress as women face real and substantial prejudice in society. Women dressing in a masculine way do not face those same types of prejudices.



LameFox said:


> Maybe I have misread here but I think men wearing women's clothing was rather the opposite of Chomby's issue?



Ding ding ding ding ding


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think that Chomby's original post was about men cross dressing as women?
> I think it was about a woman cross dressing as a man.
> 
> Chomby said their mother was worried that they would be perceived as a 'dyke' (this is a slang expression for lesbian) and that men would not want to date them.
> ...


Oh god I was biting my tongue on that for so long. XD
That's absolutely what poor Chomby was talking about.

Though I would also add that if you're a masc person and feel that crossdressing as a woman makes you feel your authentic self, anyone who would judge you based on that still isn't someone you'd want to date. So _that_ part of the advice Miles (and I, and several others) gave applies regardless. Just because prejudice is more common in that direction doesn't mean it's acceptable in a partner, nor that you should feel forced to suppress that part of yourself in order to have any romantic prospects. (Obviously personal safety is a different issue, and it's the sad truth that in some areas appearing queer in _any_ fashion can be a risk to your safety. Safety is hella important!)

I happen to know at least two men who look absolutely bitching in a dress and/or skirt. Pretty sure at least one of them at least did at some point wear skirts out - not sure how often or if he still does it. And depending on where you live you can potentially get away with a lot in terms of self-expression if you just appear self-assured about it. IMO perpetuating/encouraging stigma by using crossdressing as an attempt at a cheap "gotcha" is pretty damn low. Like... there's both "mannish" cis women, trans women, and GNC people who have to live with the reality of this stigma. If nothing else it's hella disrespectful to them to turn their everyday reality into the subject of a stupid bet to pwn someone you don't like on a forum.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Feb 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Chomby said their mother was worried that they would be perceived as a 'dyke' (this is a slang expression for lesbian) and that men would not want to date them.



Her mother is right. The vast majority of men wouldn't want to date a woman who dresses like a butch lesbian/dyke/whatever because the vast majority of men are straight and therefore are attracted to feminine features and expressions.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 10, 2022)

the vast majority of men dont make absolute statements about the vast majority of men, because the vast majority of men understand that they shouldnt speak on behalf of the vast majority of men lol


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 10, 2022)

GentleButter said:


> the vast majority of men dont make absolute statements about the vast majority of men, because the vast majority of men understand that they shouldnt speak on behalf of the vast majority of men lol


it is the way.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 10, 2022)

This is the way...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2022)

RAM said:


> Her mother is right. The vast majority of men wouldn't want to date a woman who dresses like a butch lesbian/dyke/whatever because the vast majority of men are straight and therefore are attracted to feminine features and expressions.



Putting this opinion aside, do you acknowledge that you and miles were having a pointless argument and that the $6000 wager was a bunch of loopy nonsense?

More importantly do I get any of that wager now? :3




Minerva_Minx said:


> This is the way...



We know the way. 



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Feb 10, 2022)

GentleButter said:


> the vast majority of men dont make absolute statements about the vast majority of men, because the vast majority of men understand that they shouldnt speak on behalf of the vast majority of men lol



Talking about averages or truths isn't me speaking on behalf of an entire demographic. It's me outlining to you what's going to happen if you choose to partake in something that's considered socially abnormal or unorthodox. 

I've worked with mostly men my entire working life because I almost exclusively partake in employment sectors that are heavily dominated by them. I have yet to see a single straight man messing around with a chick who was decked out in men's clothing. I don't see many (if any) men with crossdressing female partners walking about in the real world whenever I go to the local grocery, postal service office, bank, gun store, or gas station. Maybe they're scared into staying home on account of the social stigma or something. I don't know. But they don't seem to really exist online either.

You all can keep denying reality/making excuses/throwing cheap jabs all you want. It won't change anything.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 10, 2022)

the confirmation bias is strong in this one


----------



## LameFox (Feb 10, 2022)

tbh I think the more relevant information is not how many men it filters out but how many of those you're gonna miss when they're gone. Not everyone's company is better than being alone.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 10, 2022)

Copied from a group chat beause I'm too down to retype in a post

[posting various cool art from really skilled furry artists, mostly pirate and high fantasy looking stuff]
Damnit I hate myself ****
This kinda art gets me down these days
Besides the whole I wis hI was my sona thing
I jsut want adventure
All this is so cool
I hate this lifePeople are like"you don't want to be an adventurer from one of these stories, think of all the hardship"
oh **** off
I would love some suffering in the pursuit of some goal with meaning
Give me hardship if it means exploring in some fantasy or sci-fi setting, going on a quest
With friends who stand by me instead of forgetting about me
I'd do it alone if I had to though
I don't want to sit around, doing taxes and working a lame job, getting trapped in a cycle of self hate every time I try to learn art or storywriting so I can try to pretend I can have an adventure


----------



## Kope (Feb 10, 2022)

People should be allowed to do whatever they want as long as those freedoms don’t impede upon others freedoms.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Copied from a group chat beause I'm too down to retype in a post
> 
> [posting various cool art from really skilled furry artists, mostly pirate and high fantasy looking stuff]
> Damnit I hate myself ****
> ...



I feel like conflict and hardship are two very different things here. 
One usually involves mental and physical anguish and the struggle to wake up every day.
The other one is just overcoming obstacles that lead you to success. Like if you were to take up farming all of a sudden and start living off the land. 
Don't fall in love with a fantasy. Focus on making that fantasy a reality. 
Learn more about yourself and learn about others. Learn how to nurture relationships and watch them grow.

My brain is mush right now so I apologize if the tone is off.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 10, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Hey, dude, you’re better than this. Please don’t use “triggered” to mean “panties in a twist,” yeah? It devalues/trivializes the term, which harms people with actual psychological triggers.


Pardon me for that. Sorry to anyone else and Conor about that too.


----------



## Regret (Feb 10, 2022)

Kope said:


> People should be allowed to do whatever they want as long as those freedoms don’t impede upon others freedoms.


I mean yeah, the problem is that society is nowhere near as accepting or tolerant and to use some caution as I just wouldn't want people to get hurt from advice given by semi-anonymous people on a forum.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 10, 2022)

RAM said:


> It's not just to win an argument on the internet. It's also to win between 3,000 and 6,000 USD.
> 
> Here's the deal: if Miles truly believes in the nonsense that comes flying out of his mouth on a regular basis then he should have absolutely no problem making an easy 6k for less than half-a-day worth of work. He'd not only rob me blind but he'd also successfully showcase to the entire forum that RAM absolutely doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about by using hard video evidence. He'd also show Chomby that most men in the world truly don't care about men wearing women's clothing. I have more to lose than he does since I get nothing if he loses aside from the satisfaction of showcasing to everyone that he amounts to nothing more than a virtue signaling yahoo who preps young people for a ton of hurt when he gives them life advice founded upon a fictional and in many cases downright incorrect understanding of how real-life people think or how they feel about certain things.
> 
> I'm curious to see how stoutly he believes in his moral convictions.


I mean, today was a day at work, but the stupidity of the challenge on so many levels made me laugh, assuming you are actually serious. Fallowfox mostly mirrors my thoughts on your bet.

Also, New York would surprise you, lol.

Furthermore, you clearly thought the reverse of situation was true with Chomby, which is unsurprising considering you never let facts get in way of your usual misogynist garbage.

But look, most guys are not going to look at a women's clothes and automatically make up their minds they're not dating based how "masculine" her clothes look. A lot of guys have open minds and value a possible relationship more, especially if it's a prearranged date, but there also the guys who quite frankly overlook a lot as long as they're in a relationship, whatever kind it is.

Not everybody is a primadonna.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 10, 2022)

RAM said:


> I've worked with mostly men my entire working life because I almost exclusively partake in employment sectors that are heavily dominated by them. I have yet to see a single straight man messing around with a chick who was decked out in men's clothing.



I find it either goes 1 of two ways for me:

Either they are repulsed by the idea of a women not conforming to their sexist standards...
Or they turn into a horny monster because knowing there's a vajayjay under all that is all the incentive they need.

Neither of these outcomes are desirable in my opinion. 

***Disclaimer: Other than hoodies, I don't really wear men's clothing. But I still have broad shoulders and my natural looks usually put me on the 'handsome' side rather than 'pretty' if that makes sense.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 10, 2022)

I like apologizing on my own terms, not when others demand it. It feels forced and fake when it doesn't come from the heart.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I find it either goes 1 of two ways for me:
> 
> Either they are repulsed by the idea of a women not conforming to their sexist standards...
> Or they turn into a horny monster because knowing there's a vajayjay under all that is all the incentive they need.
> ...


This is sooooo true


----------



## Rimna (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Feb 10, 2022)

Directed at no one in particular, I wish society would stop depicting men as expendable sex-obsessed simple-minded fools who all just want a good lay.



TyraWadman said:


> I find it either goes 1 of two ways for me:
> 
> Either they are repulsed by the idea of a women not conforming to their sexist standards...
> Or they turn into a horny monster because knowing there's a vajayjay under all that is all the incentive they need.
> ...





GentleButter said:


> the vast majority of men dont make absolute statements about the vast majority of men, because the vast majority of men understand that they shouldnt speak on behalf of the vast majority of men lol



:<


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 10, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> This is sooooo true


I'm glad someone gets it. XD


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 10, 2022)

Punji said:


> Directed at no one in particular, I wish society would stop depicting men as expendable sex-obsessed simple-minded fools who all just want a good lay.
> :<


I love men, myself.

Just in a purely platonic, no hetero, please stop staring at me like a steak sort of way...


----------



## Kope (Feb 10, 2022)

Punji said:


> Directed at no one in particular, I wish society would stop depicting men as expendable sex-obsessed simple-minded fools who all just want a good lay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Man I love boobies)….
Yeah society stop doing that!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 10, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Nevermind I'm going with "Neutremme."
> It's more specific without the misinformation with "bigender."
> 
> I hope my mom doesn't treat this as just a phase or repeatedly say how she hates my fashion. I've always dressed gender neutral/androgynous but pushing it into more masculine territory is definitely going to make her uncomfortable.


Hey, good on you exploring labels and finding what works best for you! Whether or not this is what you’ve stuck with ten years from now, it’s a step in your journey of self-discovery.

I’m sorry about the friction with your mother. You’re the one who needs to feel comfortable in your skin, not her, and as long as you’re not doing something genuinely harmful or dangerous, her job as your parent is to support you, not put you down. Maybe there’s a conversation you find you need to have with her at some point in the future to help work that out, maybe not. But for what it’s worth I’m proud of you for being so thorough in figuring out who you are.

My “professional” wardrobe is all men’s button-up shirts and ties. (And women’s slacks, but, like, they’re slacks. Straight black pants can only look so gendered.) Never gotten negative comments on wearing them rather than blouses and skirts or whatever.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 11, 2022)

Mah throat hurts ;w;


----------



## Kope (Feb 11, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Mah throat hurts ;w;


Ok, fine I’ll stop throat punching you when you sleep -.-


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2022)

RAM said:


> Talking about averages or truths isn't me speaking on behalf of an entire demographic. It's me outlining to you what's going to happen if you choose to partake in something that's considered socially abnormal or unorthodox.
> 
> I've worked with mostly men my entire working life because I almost exclusively partake in employment sectors that are heavily dominated by them. I have yet to see a single straight man messing around with a chick who was decked out in men's clothing. I don't see many (if any) men with crossdressing female partners walking about in the real world whenever I go to the local grocery, postal service office, bank, gun store, or gas station. Maybe they're scared into staying home on account of the social stigma or something. I don't know. But they don't seem to really exist online either.
> 
> You all can keep denying reality/making excuses/throwing cheap jabs all you want. It won't change anything.



My experience, which I gather is going to be different to yours, is that all of the 'male' clothes are the default option that both sexes wear most of the time. It's only really feminine clothes like skirts and dresses that are 'gendered' (if that is right word?). 

I'm not really sure what sort of clothes a woman would _need_ to wear in order for them to be 'cross-dressing as a man'. 

If you asked people here about women cross-dressing they'd almost definitely assume you meant men dressing _as women_, and you'd need to repeat 'women dressing as men' several times before they understood.


----------



## LameFox (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeah, I'm not sure what would even tip the scales here either. Maybe when you glued on the fake moustache or went all in on some older historial outfit. Certainly a woman in ordinary clothes marketed to men would not stand out much here and may not even notice the difference other than being slightly uncomfortable with the way our pants are sized.


----------



## Kope (Feb 11, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Imposter syndrome fucking sucks. I keep thinking I'm just a stupid gender-conforming woman who wants attention, but if that was true, that answer would be good enough and I wouldn't keep questioning it. I have to stop beating myself up and letting my emotions be influenced by what others think. I'm sick of the cycle.


I have that but with art if that makes sense


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 11, 2022)

Apparently the numbers on my electric bill are accurate.
Still going to look into theft/better insulation for sure, but in the meantime I am on 'equalized billing' so I will only pay a maximum of 250 a month.
Dumped out a few resumes today so here's hoping one of them gets noticed.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 11, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Imposter syndrome fucking sucks. I keep thinking I'm just a stupid gender-conforming woman who wants attention, but if that was true, that answer would be good enough and I wouldn't keep questioning it. I have to stop beating myself up and letting my emotions be influenced by what others think. I'm sick of the cycle.


I totally know what you mean; I absolutely feel genderqueer is the label that best fits my experience of my own gender, but it took me over 30 years to get there. I sort of… simultaneously think of myself as female and genderqueer, sometimes, if that makes sense. And you know what? That doesn’t make me any less non-binary, it just means gender is complicated and messy and I don’t give enough fucks to stress about what essentially amounts to a gender rounding error. That’s where _my_ gender identity peace is at, at least right now.

You’ll find your own peace. You’re valid and your feelings are valid. The most important thing is that you feel comfortable in your skin. Other people are going to have their opinions, and sometimes those opinions are going to be garbage. That’s not on you.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 11, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> OH MY WORD @ssaannttoo has nearly 3x the messages and is #1.


You just noticed xD

There is a thread documenting my progress. its like... i dunno. it was either @ben909 or @Guifrog who made it.. its been so long since I've looked at it.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 11, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> You just noticed xD
> 
> There is a thread documenting my progress. its like... i dunno. it was either @ben909 or @Guifrog who made it.. its been so long since I've looked at it.


I have been summoned~!

Yeah, if peeps allow me to take advantage of the off-topic moment, this is the thread in question: 


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/ssaannttoos-rising-thing.1673356/
		


Each update recorded there represents Santo having surpassed somebody's post count on that date. It was fun to watch how quickly, yet naturally he rose all the way to the top, and I remember cheering for him just because! lol


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 11, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> You just noticed xD
> 
> There is a thread documenting my progress. its like... i dunno. it was either @ben909 or @Guifrog who made it.. its been so long since I've looked at it.


He returns! OwO


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 12, 2022)

Chomby said:


> TW: Lesbian Slur
> Well my mom paid for my boyish haircut but still says I looke like a dyke. lol


At least she paid, but geez. >.<

Is she generally anti-homosexuality, or would telling her “mom, you’re sounding hella homophobic when you say that?” possibly help?

(Also, I feel like there’s a fair number of female celebrities who at some point sported “boyish” cuts, these days. I think Winona Ryder is one of them? Would collecting a sample of photos of them maybe help make her stop that?)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> At least she paid, but geez. >.<
> 
> Is she generally anti-homosexuality, or would telling her “mom, you’re sounding hella homophobic when you say that?” possibly help?
> 
> (Also, I feel like there’s a fair number of female celebrities who at some point sported “boyish” cuts, these days. I think Winona Ryder is one of them? Would collecting a sample of photos of them maybe help make her stop that?)


Winona Ryder played Call in Alien Resurrection, who had short hair. 


Chomby said:


> TW: Lesbian Slur
> Well my mom paid for my boyish haircut but still says I looke like a dyke. lol


It might help to give her some time, then talk to about how it made you feel. The fact that she paid for the haircut might be a good sign.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 12, 2022)

Damn, why all these posts about mean parents are so relatable...

@Firuthi Dragovic , sorry to hear about this computer situation. Could totally have happened to me, the way my mother is. Only that I was always going to great lengths to ensure that my art - relatively tame as it is - doesn't get discovered easily. I quickly learned that if I want any privacy, I need to create and maintain it myself, actively. Heck, this kind of things never seem to end; recently I had a fallout on the phone with my father cause he was demanding to know what I'm doing at the time of speaking. And I'm 38, not living with him, how to even comprehend that?...

@Chomby , I feel for you, really. I totally love having long hair and I think I look much better that way. But as I'm a guy, I was getting so much crap for it (largely from my parents too, but also the general society considering me shady, weird and unemployable) that at some point I had enough and resigned. 


Of other things, @TyraWadman , this giant electricity bill can well be a short circuit somewhere. I had such a situation once, in a place where I was renting a room. As the bill was absolutely unrealistic, the owner investigated the matter thoroughly and it was revealed that a pair of underground cables connecting the main building with a smaller house behind it got corroded or something, and started letting the current flow between them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 12, 2022)

I've heard of people getting denied medical attention for lacking x or y dose of big pharma and people cheering it on. Imagine how the body positivity movement would react if hospitals started turning down fat people, since after all they did it to themselves and it was through their own actions, contrary to catching some virus. How selfish of them to take a hospital bed that a sick fit person could take.

The proliferation of this vile mentality tells a lot about how radicalized people have gotten.


----------



## LameFox (Feb 12, 2022)

I was under the impression that when it comes to competing for limited resources, obesity would already not help your chances in triage.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I've heard of people getting denied medical attention for lacking x or y dose of big pharma and people cheering it on. Imagine how the body positivity movement would react if hospitals *started turning down fat people,* since after all they did it to themselves and it was through their own actions, contrary to catching some virus. How selfish of them to take a hospital bed that a sick fit person could take.
> 
> The proliferation of this vile mentality tells a lot about how radicalized people have gotten.



_*Hospitals do reject patients who are dangerously over-weight for surgeries. 
How do you not know this? *_



LameFox said:


> I was under the impression that when it comes to competing for limited resources, obesity would already not help your chances in triage.



I think the main reason is that people who are overweight are difficult to anaesthetise.
Under some circumstances, there is a real risk that performing surgery is more likely to kill somebody than to help them.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Hospitals do reject patients who are dangerously over-weight for surgeries.
> _How_ do you not know this?


I've got a better one when you're done shouting - there's a worrying segment of those dangerously overweight people that act like they're oppressed, and I mean 'oppressed' at the same level as known _serious_ cases of racism and discrimination, when they get rejected for surgeries due to such dangers.

(I still have a bit of a BSOD every time I hear the phrase "straight-sized" out of one of those dopes.  Anyone who wants to retch at hearing that phrase, please do.)



Fallowfox said:


> I think the main reason is that people who are overweight are difficult to anaesthetise.


And now I'm thinking of that urban legend about Andre The Giant again.  Thanks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I've got a better one when you're done shouting - there's a worrying segment of those dangerously overweight people that act like they're oppressed, and I mean 'oppressed' at the same level as known _serious_ cases of racism and discrimination, when they get rejected for surgeries due to such dangers.
> 
> (I still have a bit of a BSOD every time I hear the phrase "straight-sized" out of one of those dopes.  Anyone who wants to retch at hearing that phrase, please do.)
> 
> ...



Apologies for the maximum size font lol. 
I have never heard of 'straight-sized' before, although I can probably have a good guess at what it means.


----------



## LameFox (Feb 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I think the main reason is that people who are overweight are difficult to anaesthetise.
> Under some circumstances, there is a real risk that performing surgery is more likely to kill somebody than to help them.


He never told me exactly why but my father did have to lose weight some years back to be eligible for surgery. Thoroughly pre-pandemic.

Not sure what Frank is alluding to but the last time I read about people being denied treatment due to lacking covid vaccination was for organ transplants, presumably because getting seriously sick while on immunosuppressants you can't stop taking without an organ dying in your body is somewhat less than ideal.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I've heard of people getting denied medical attention for lacking x or y dose of big pharma and people cheering it on. Imagine how the body positivity movement would react if hospitals started turning down fat people, since after all they did it to themselves and it was through their own actions, contrary to catching some virus. How selfish of them to take a hospital bed that a sick fit person could take.
> 
> The proliferation of this vile mentality tells a lot about how radicalized people have gotten.


Or cigarette and liquor commercials. Health has never really been a priority here in the United States, partially because we adore the freedom to indulge, and/or are encouraged to, and many comobidities are associated with bad habits here in the states. I have hereditary heart issues that was past on to other members of my family as well, but I am also not the best eater myself, because healthy food is expensive, and my diet is limited for several reasons, so I'd be surprised if I live past 30. Lmao. I'm actually weirdly underweight, and lost 25 or so pounds over the last year. Health needs to be taken care of early, otherwise, it becomes a domino effect. I was unfortunate to have my parents separate at a very young age, which led to financial instability, so I couldn't just go to any doctor.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> _*Hospitals do reject patients who are dangerously over-weight for surgeries.
> How do you not know this? *_











						Decision to deny surgery to obese patients is like 'racial discrimination'
					

Bariatric surgeon Shaw Somers said move by local NHS in Vale of York amounts to discrimination because obesity is an illness




					www.theguardian.com
				



*GEE I WONDER HOW ANYONE CAN MISS ONE CASE SPECIFIC TO SOME HOSPITAL IN BRITAIN FIVE YEARS AGO

ANYWAY I WAS UNDER THE IMPRESSION THAT SORT OF THINGS WAS CONSIDERED AS A BAD THING...?


OH SHIT THE TWO ISSUES HAVE MORE IN COMMON THAN I THOUGHT*





						BLM Organizer Calls Vaccine Mandates ‘Racist’
					

A co-founder of the Black Lives Matter Greater New York chapter warned of another “uprising,” similar to the George Floyd protests of last year, because of vaccine mandates, reported the Daily Wire.




					www.cnsnews.com
				






JacobFloofWoof said:


> Or cigarette and liquor commercials. Health has never really been a priority here in the United States, partially because we adore the freedom to indulge, and/or are encouraged to, and many comobidities are associated with bad habits here in the states. I have hereditary heart issues that was past on to other members of my family as well, but I am also not the best eater myself, because healthy food is expensive, and my diet is limited for several reasons, so I'd be surprised if I live past 30. Lmao. I'm actually weirdly underweight, and lost 25 or so pounds over the last year. Health needs to be taken care of early, otherwise, it becomes a domino effect. I was unfortunate to have my parents separate at a very young age, which led to financial instability, so I couldn't just go to any doctor.


I like that these products are made to have graphic  anti-ads on them, not sure how effective it is, surely to an extent as for instance I've always considered these packs of cigs as trashy objects; but still people smoke them
It's not a US thing, people like to indulge in stuff. That's why discipline is important (but whenever government tries to mandate it, it rapidly grows a pair of tiny mustaches)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2022)

@Frank Gulotta 

Patients are routinely asked to lose excess weight before invasive surgery. Doctors routinely deny surgery to people who are dangerously overweight. 

This is not because doctors are mean and prejudiced against overweight people. It is because being overweight causes complications with anaesthesia that mean you are much more likely to die on the operating table if you are overweight. 
A doctor who refuses somebody surgery until they lose weight may well be saving that person's life by doing so. 

This is like...very common place medical knowledge. I am very surprised that there are people who do not know about this.



LameFox said:


> He never told me exactly why but my father did have to lose weight some years back to be eligible for surgery. Thoroughly pre-pandemic.
> 
> Not sure what Frank is alluding to but the last time I read about people being denied treatment due to lacking covid vaccination was for organ transplants, presumably because getting seriously sick while on immunosuppressants you can't stop taking without an organ dying in your body is somewhat less than ideal.


Yes you're completely right about immunosuppressants; a bad cold can kill somebody who has received an organ transplant. 

I'm aware of one example of vaccination status being used as grounds to deny a transplant. 
In that specific case there were additional undisclosed 'lifestyle' reasons that the patient was denied the transplant,  beyond their vaccination status. 
The doctors high denied the transplant refused to release those details because they are bound by confidentiality agreements that prevent them from sharing private information about patients without their consent. 

Most eligible patients for organ transplants sadly never receive them, because they are not enough available organs to satisfy demand. 
So the idea that any of us are individually entitled to receive an organ transplant would be pretty wrong-headed to start with. Most of us, if we needed one, would not receive one.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> *OH SHIT THE TWO ISSUES HAVE MORE IN COMMON THAN I THOUGHT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, the BLM chapter for New York condemned her and our current mayor, who received BLM's endorsement and was a police officer, just enforced a mandate this Friday for city workers. Polling shows most minorities in our minority-majority city approve of the vaccine and mask mandates.

Mandates aren't racist and we're not against them here.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 12, 2022)

Ugh. I want to try to push a little bit towards improving some day-to-day productivity/habit stuff, but it feels like as soon as I put in the effort, my body rebels. Went out for a walk with boyfriend, and have had a headache since we got back. (To be fair I had a little bit of one heading out, too, which I took some acetaminophen for and it chilled out for a bit. Then after walk it was back with a vengeance.)

Keep getting worn thinner and thinner by the pandemic situation, too. I have people I want to see, both locally (I last saw BFF's daughter when she was an infant. She's now like 2½. Not seen BFF for more than a couple minutes handing over Christmas gifts, either, in that time.) and not-so-locally (fuck no I'm not flying right now). Some of the few out-of-the-house activities I used to do are no longer available to me.

I just feel like practically every fucking day requires more out of me than I have to give, and there's precious little chance to catch up available. Ever. 

On the plus side, I think cat's tummy is feeling better. So that's good.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 12, 2022)

So, uh, I actually got a letter from the Witnesses today (if you're wondering "what witnesses", I tend to specifically leave the first word out when referencing this group and you'll figure it out from something else I say).

It's clear whoever wrote this letter has no idea how to write something pleasing in a word processor.  Big font, massive paragraph with little in the way of breaks, no spacing... doesn't really pitch their case that well... it's kind of a joke.  Especially because I remember that religion putting out cartoons at one point geared specifically towards 'educating' children in their ways.

I noticed their address was uncomfortably close, so I decided to do a bit of research.

There are eight definite Kingdom Halls within an hour's drive from me, and two other churches that came up in the same search.

...as much as I am worried, I find it really laughable that they think they can get me and my family on board.

I swear, if they go door to door, I might have to ignore my mother's crippling fear of snakes and try to see if there are any in the backyard.


----------



## LameFox (Feb 12, 2022)

Made the mistake of politely listening to those guys once and it kept them coming back for ages thinking they had a chance lol. Started to just say 'not interested' and close the door on them and they finally got the message.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 12, 2022)

Chomby said:


> TW: Lesbian Slur


Imagine my surprise when I learned the thing I'd been calling diagonal pliers all my life is a slur in other circles


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So, uh, I actually got a letter from the Witnesses today (if you're wondering "what witnesses", I tend to specifically leave the first word out when referencing this group and you'll figure it out from something else I say).
> 
> It's clear whoever wrote this letter has no idea how to write something pleasing in a word processor.  Big font, massive paragraph with little in the way of breaks, no spacing... doesn't really pitch their case that well... it's kind of a joke.  Especially because I remember that religion putting out cartoons at one point geared specifically towards 'educating' children in their ways.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you have specific negative experiences with them? Because, like... that's a lot of animosity there.

Not supporting the unpleasant things that have happened within the organization at certain points, but those are things that are no real threat to anyone outside their circles anyway. I have/had neighbors that are JW and they've always been super respectful. Every so often I'll find a pamphlet/issue of their magazine thing in my mailbox with my name on it, but that's the most preachy they've ever gotten with me, and I take that in the spirit I feel that it's offered - they genuinely believe this is something that brings salvation and good things, and they care enough about me that they want those things to come to me. Pretty sure that they've been mindful in which things to leave me, too, because I know at least one of them was their take on some mental health-related stuff. 

I make sure I'm considerate by not wishing them e.g. a merry Christmas, and they don't push their beliefs on me aside from that quiet sometimes-offering of information with no real pressure or follow-up.

I may joke with friends about hilariously awful responses one could give when JW (or other similar groups) come knocking asking about one's faith, but ultimately they're harmless and I wouldn't _actually_ be like "sorry, can't talk now, I'm late for the ritual goat sacrifice." Offending people for the sake of offending them isn't what I would consider ethical.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So, uh, I actually got a letter from the Witnesses today (if you're wondering "what witnesses", I tend to specifically leave the first word out when referencing this group and you'll figure it out from something else I say).
> 
> It's clear whoever wrote this letter has no idea how to write something pleasing in a word processor.  Big font, massive paragraph with little in the way of breaks, no spacing... doesn't really pitch their case that well... it's kind of a joke.  Especially because I remember that religion putting out cartoons at one point geared specifically towards 'educating' children in their ways.
> 
> ...


Next time they come to the door, say that you're Muslim.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm guessing you have specific negative experiences with them? Because, like... that's a lot of animosity there.


My last big incident with religious types was actually the Mormons, and the way my parents describe it, they got scared off by my brother (who was still a toddler at the time) bringing them a bucket of snakes in a fairly innocent manner.  (Standard childish "collect nature and show it off" kind of deal.)  Hence why that route came up.

Unfortunately, a lot of my experience surrounding the Witnesses comes from a very vocal ex-Witness I used to follow before I overloaded and realized I had to be a bit more insular (the guy who founded the Apostate Refuge nonprofit, in fact) - and binge-watching that stuff got to me to the point where I still haven't untangled from all of the rage I get when I hear of groups described by others as cults (and hoo boy the Witnesses get pegged that way a LOT).  That guy's previous work on destructive cults is how I know about the cartoons as one of the things he did was deconstructing them on his channel.

Between those two things I didn't even realize my statement WAS a form of animosity.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> My last big incident with religious types was actually the Mormons, and the way my parents describe it, they got scared off by my brother (who was still a toddler at the time) bringing them a bucket of snakes in a fairly innocent manner.  (Standard childish "collect nature and show it off" kind of deal.)  Hence why that route came up.
> 
> Unfortunately, a lot of my experience surrounding the Witnesses comes from a very vocal ex-Witness I used to follow before I overloaded and realized I had to be a bit more insular (the guy who founded the Apostate Refuge nonprofit, in fact) - and binge-watching that stuff got to me to the point where I still haven't untangled from all of the rage I get when I hear of groups described by others as cults (and hoo boy the Witnesses get pegged that way a LOT).  That guy's previous work on destructive cults is how I know about the cartoons as one of the things he did was deconstructing them on his channel.
> 
> Between those two things I didn't even realize my statement WAS a form of animosity.


I see; I can understand how that could have primed you to have negative reactions. I hope I didn’t come off as judging you, as that wasn’t my intent. I hope the situation doesn’t evolve in a way that causes you more stress.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 12, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Next time they come to the door, say that you're Muslim.


No just tell them you are a worshipper of Bastet and Sekhmet and watch them get really confused.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> No just tell them you are a worshipper of Bastet and Sekhmet and watch them get really confused.


"Can I interest you in the Church of Gaben?"
All praise the giver of random crits


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> No just tell them you are a worshipper of Bastet and Sekhmet and watch them get really confused.


Or, open the door with a decor of Baphomet behind you.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Can I interest you in the Church of Gaben?"
> All praise the giver of random crits





JacobFloofWoof said:


> Or, open the door with a decor of Baphomet behind you.


A Heimskr impersonation would be fun too.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 12, 2022)

Okay I'm not nonbinary. I'm just gender non-conforming. Autism makes me feel out of place so I can blame it for my gender confusion... again. 

I deleted all my posts saying I was nonbinary. Sorry. ^^'
I'll just continue to be a girl who expresses herself however she wants. Yeah. 
Thanks again autism. You bitch.


----------



## Kope (Feb 13, 2022)

I feel like a combo of my autism plus covid has killed my social life. I just want some love in my life for once. Oh well


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So, uh, I actually got a letter from the Witnesses today (if you're wondering "what witnesses", I tend to specifically leave the first word out when referencing this group and you'll figure it out from something else I say).
> 
> It's clear whoever wrote this letter has no idea how to write something pleasing in a word processor.  Big font, massive paragraph with little in the way of breaks, no spacing... doesn't really pitch their case that well... it's kind of a joke.  Especially because I remember that religion putting out cartoons at one point geared specifically towards 'educating' children in their ways.
> 
> ...


Just say you have done military service or have had a blood transfusion and support those topics.  I learned from a former witness those are very nearly unreconciable and they don't have to but often will share your address to avoid being seen as overly associative and therefore supportive.  You don't have to say anything more that that and they do not see them as affronts or disrespectful if valid and done in a friendly way.

I do not want to get preachy, but, as I tell my kids, the reason you may not like something may be aack of knowledge, so a little research goes a long way.


Chomby said:


> Okay I'm not nonbinary. I'm just gender non-conforming. Autism makes me feel out of place so I can blame it for my gender confusion... again.
> 
> I deleted all my posts saying I was nonbinary. Sorry. ^^'
> I'll just continue to be a girl who expresses herself however she wants. Yeah.
> Thanks again autism. You bitch.


You are a valid and beautiful woman.  Take your time with exploring your identity, because it is important.  In the end you are the one that has to live your life.  So explore the options and make the best choice for you.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 13, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Okay I'm not nonbinary. I'm just gender non-conforming. Autism makes me feel out of place so I can blame it for my gender confusion... again.
> 
> I deleted all my posts saying I was nonbinary. Sorry. ^^'
> I'll just continue to be a girl who expresses herself however she wants. Yeah.
> Thanks again autism. You bitch.


The important thing is that you feel comfortable with the box you put yourself in. There's no shame in questioning or exploring, even if the end of the journey ends up being "it wasn't for me." Jorts the Cat is one of the best things to happen to Twitter in the last year and posted this just the other day:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492226999360040960


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So, uh, I actually got a letter from the Witnesses today (if you're wondering "what witnesses", I tend to specifically leave the first word out when referencing this group and you'll figure it out from something else I say).
> 
> It's clear whoever wrote this letter has no idea how to write something pleasing in a word processor.  Big font, massive paragraph with little in the way of breaks, no spacing... doesn't really pitch their case that well... it's kind of a joke.  Especially because I remember that religion putting out cartoons at one point geared specifically towards 'educating' children in their ways.
> 
> ...



Maybe there is good money to be made offering to typeset their flyers Firuthi! ;3


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 13, 2022)

Finally got my smell fully back within the last few days. For the last few weeks, I thought everything was basically almost back, until I started noticing the air in different environments, or the faintest of scents, were generally bland, then like 3 days ago, it was like a filter had been removed.


----------



## NuclearConflict (Feb 13, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Finally got my smell fully back within the last few days. For the last few weeks, I thought everything was basically almost back, until I started noticing the air in different environments, or the faintest of scents, were generally bland, then like 3 days ago, it was like a filter had been removed.


I swear there's a "My Dog Has No Nose" joke somewhere in your post.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 13, 2022)

Talking about noses I have had stuffy sinuses since last july when I had a sinus infection from lake water
Doctor says there isn't anything I can do but flush with a saline rinse but that hasn't been working


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Talking about noses I have had stuffy sinuses since last july when I had a sinus infection from lake water
> Doctor says there isn't anything I can do but flush with a saline rinse but that hasn't been working


Check house for possible mold.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 13, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Check house for possible mold.


Thanks but we already checked


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 13, 2022)

Yay, ER trip!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 13, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> He returns! OwO


*Deep bow*

Need :3



Guifrog said:


> I have been summoned~!
> 
> Yeah, if peeps allow me to take advantage of the off-topic moment, this is the thread in question:
> 
> ...


And it started January first 2021, crazy year xD


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 14, 2022)

average fediverse mornings
Friend 1: "momo!"
Me: "how are you so happy this early in the morning"
Friend 2: "life is good"
Me: "life is not good I despise everything"
Friend 2: "that's because you're black and black people are never content with anything."


----------



## Rimna (Feb 14, 2022)

I wanted to change my avatar but I realized I uploaded the wrong one so I deleted it and I am kinda not sure what ava I wanted in the first place and I'm confused and it sucks ;w;


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 14, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> average fediverse mornings
> Friend 1: "momo!"
> Me: "how are you so happy this early in the morning"
> Friend 2: "life is good"
> ...


Friend 2 needs to get their head on straight.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 14, 2022)

Miserable. Tired. Spent a good chunk of time running up and down stairs flicking switches to see what turned off. There's a heater in my basement but it doesn't look like any heater I've ever had before. It looks like an ac unit. I noticed it was extremely hot up close and it was basically never shutting off. I'll turn it back on if it gets super cold but for now imma see if that doesn't lower my bill at all. 

Had dreams that were very intense. Extreme hide and seek where if you get found the seeker will try and kill you. Head hurts for some reason. I drank plenty of water so it can't be that 

I really hate renewing my Cpr every other year. No one has ever hired me because of it. Im mostly just hoping for the slimmest chance of networking with someone and getting a job.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2022)

Learned yesterday that a coworker passed away last month.

That’s not the Vent. I mean, that’s bad enough on its own, but…

Today we (everyone at work) learned _why_ it took almost a month to hear. See, their family did not approve of them and their ‘choices’. And so they held a private service just for immediate family. Whereupon the coworker was dead-named. And the family actively refused to contact (or respond to any attempts to make contact by) friends and associates of their daughter. Including their work-place. Because, again, family did not approve (neither their daughter nor those who approved of / validated their daughter). And work only got confirmation because a former band-mate of hers put two and two that her workplace probably hadn’t been notified.

Needless to say, a lot of people here (self-included) are _pissed_.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 14, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Learned yesterday that a coworker passed away last month.
> 
> That’s not the Vent. I mean, that’s bad enough on its own, but…
> 
> ...


Okay, that’s just shitty of the family to do. Her family didn’t tell anyone outside of the family that she was dead? So disrespectful, all because they wouldn’t let her live her life as she needed to live it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 14, 2022)

My rain clothes make it awkward to readjust my underwear, plus they're not even all that waterproof -_-


----------



## Rimna (Feb 14, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I wanted to change my avatar but I realized I uploaded the wrong one so I deleted it and I am kinda not sure what ava I wanted in the first place and I'm confused and it sucks ;w;



Old ava is back for now. That's what I get when im dum


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 14, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Learned yesterday that a coworker passed away last month.
> 
> That’s not the Vent. I mean, that’s bad enough on its own, but…
> 
> ...


They... were so spiteful they didn't notify _their child's place of work_ that they'd passed away? Wooow. That's... something.

I'm so sorry for your loss, and I'm sorry for her having had to deal with "family" like that. I hope this at least gives her friends and colleagues an opportunity to properly grieve, whether separate or together.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Friend 2 needs to get their head on straight.


Yeah, they're something alright. I've been frequenting the Fediverse after my outburst months ago. That interaction gives you an idea of what the fediverse is like and what I've been doing the past 4 months.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 14, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Learned yesterday that a coworker passed away last month.
> 
> That’s not the Vent. I mean, that’s bad enough on its own, but…
> 
> ...


I am sorry for your loss. That family sounds like assholes. Was your coworker able to at least get out from under them in while they were alive?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 14, 2022)

Been sorta under the weather for the last week or more. Finally today I’m feeling better. And my anxiety is just sky high. It’s… sorta about all the things, and at the same time super unspecific, which is uuugh. I need my brain to be less unhelpful, please.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Okay, that’s just shitty of the family to do. Her family didn’t tell anyone outside of the family that she was dead? So disrespectful, all because they wouldn’t let her live her life as she needed to live it.


As far as we're all aware, no. It's possible they notified her former band... but if so it would have been almost two weeks after the fact, and after any initial / family memorial services were held either way.



quoting_mungo said:


> They... were so spiteful they didn't notify _their child's place of work_ that they'd passed away? Wooow. That's... something.


Being _generous_, they may simply have refrained from contacting work presuming it was none of the work place's business why a worker stopped showing up.

I have very little room or inclination to be generous from what I've heard from others who had a closer relation with her at work. Particularly considering, again, dead-naming and being hush-hush with everyone else. Never underestimate how petty people can be, and / or vindictive. The _most_ generous I'm willing to give them is that-



quoting_mungo said:


> I hope this at least gives her friends and colleagues an opportunity to properly grieve, whether separate or together.


Thankfully, and I don't know if this was family-organized (presumably either to save face, or - after having a month to grieve - realizing just how _utterly shitty_ they're treating her legacy if so) or by friends (such as aforementioned band), but there is at least going to be an honorary memorial service coming up soon, so there will be that. 



Baron Tredegar said:


> I am sorry for your loss. That family sounds like assholes. Was your coworker able to at least get out from under them in while they were alive?


Not in terms of living conditions, unfortunately, but thankfully at least in company et al.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 14, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Learned yesterday that a coworker passed away last month.
> 
> That’s not the Vent. I mean, that’s bad enough on its own, but…
> 
> ...


That's fucked
I'm so sorry 
Both that you lost a coworker and that that coworker had to deal with such a shitty family


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 14, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Thankfully, and I don't know if this was family-organized (presumably either to save face, or - after having a month to grieve - realizing just how _utterly shitty_ they're treating her legacy if so) or by friends (such as aforementioned band), but there is at least going to be an honorary memorial service coming up soon, so there will be that.


That's good to hear. Wishing you all the best in cherishing the good memories.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 14, 2022)

my older sister managed to burn a pot of rice and scorch a countertop
we live in a rental property


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 15, 2022)

That feeling when you get ready for CPR training and no cab in this town is actually operating the day you fucking need it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> That feeling when you get ready for CPR training and no cab in this town is actually operating the day you fucking need it.



Did you get to your training?



pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> my older sister managed to burn a pot of rice and scorch a countertop
> we live in a rental property



When I was in a rental, somebody put a hot saucepan down on a communal wooden kitchen table and it got a perfect black ring the shape of the saucepan.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Did you get to your training?



No, I didn't. 
BUT
I got a job interview with a youth center that said they'd be putting me through the process all over again (and then some) so here's hoping I get it! :')


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 16, 2022)

I don't even know how this works
I just wanted to forget how terrible things have been lately for a lil while by playing Black Flag. Had bought it on steam a while back but never yet played it
I launch it, it has me sign in to ubisoft (I already have an account from playing watch dogs like 5 years ago)
interface is buggy but I get to the code entry screen. Enter the activation code
Won't launch
bug after bug
my screen looks like this


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 16, 2022)

I search into why
and oh what fuckery do I find?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 16, 2022)

I somehow have two accounts using the same email. When I log in, they both log in at the same time. when I log out, they both log out at the same time. I can't play black flag because one of these accounts accepted the code, but the other didn't, and I can't enter the code there because I already used it on the other. So I can't launch the game because the account that the code didn't go to blocks me with the glitchy code entry at the same time as the other tries to take me to teh launch screen


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 16, 2022)

Im so done
It's been 4 days since I've actually been able to enjoy an evening of games
And life has been shit a lot longer than that


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 16, 2022)

Can't even talk to my bf because he's been suffering from a bad sleep schedule and is trying to get rested so he stops feeling awful all day (thanks time zones for making him a couple hours ahead of me


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 16, 2022)

Have to be careful venting to him or he'll force himself to stay up with me


----------



## Kope (Feb 16, 2022)

You can dm me if you need to vent if you want


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Have to be careful venting to him or he'll force himself to stay up with me


I find that really cute, if you don't mind my comment. You clearly like him a lot.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I don't even know how this works
> I just wanted to forget how terrible things have been lately for a lil while by playing Black Flag. Had bought it on steam a while back but never yet played it
> I launch it, it has me sign in to ubisoft (I already have an account from playing watch dogs like 5 years ago)
> interface is buggy but I get to the code entry screen. Enter the activation code
> ...


could you try resetting the passwords for one of the accounts 

or calling their support, the account you make is for new games as well, so they might be able to fix it


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> could you try resetting the passwords for one of the accounts
> 
> or calling their support, the account you make is for new games as well, so they might be able to fix it


@The_Happiest_Husky Contacting support is probably your best bet - chances are they can either merge the accounts or change the email on one of them. You might need to jump through some hoop to prove your identity (IIRC PSN wanted my ID when I needed to change my email after they did a mass password reset), but I can't see them not being willing and able to do _something_.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 16, 2022)

Thankss
Yeah I'm gonna be contacting support
idk how this even happened lol


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I find that really cute, if you don't mind my comment. You clearly like him a lot.


>w<


----------



## Kope (Feb 17, 2022)

I wish I knew how to progress in life (I need an exp bar or something)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wish I knew how to progress in life (I need an exp bar or something)


Thats the thing i''ve kinda noticed. You are the exp bar. You set your own goals, work towards them and set new goals. its hard I know, I fail a lot, but we can all do it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 17, 2022)

Just got home from interviewwwwwwwwwww
I have a feeling I'll probably be rejected, however I am feeling great about myself. 
It kinda sucks that the 30 questions I had prepped weren't really asked, but my resume, cover letters and level of confidence are shining more than they ever were before. 
(At least until my next bill comes in maybe XD)


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 17, 2022)

When you get e-mail spam promoting the 'cure for erectile dysfunction' and it shows a man in his 60s with a woman that looks 30.
I mean
I guess for some people that would work


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> When you get e-mail spam promoting the 'cure for erectile dysfunction' and it shows a man in his 60s with a woman that looks 30.
> I mean
> I guess for some people that would work


It does work for those older gentlemen I think that want to be on the "up and up".


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 17, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats the thing i''ve kinda noticed. You are the exp bar. You set your own goals, work towards them and set new goals. its hard I know, I fail a lot, but we can all do it.


Do not wait to strike till the iron is hot; but make it hot by striking


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Just got home from interviewwwwwwwwwww
> I have a feeling I'll probably be rejected, however I am feeling great about myself.
> It kinda sucks that the 30 questions I had prepped weren't really asked, but my resume, cover letters and level of confidence are shining more than they ever were before.
> (At least until my next bill comes in maybe XD)


You don't know that yet, but I hope you get the job. If not, there are other opportunities out there.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 17, 2022)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Do not wait to strike till the iron is hot; but make it hot by striking


the blacksmith in me just quietly died.

it gud advice, just not for metalworking


----------



## NuclearConflict (Feb 17, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> the blacksmith in me just quietly died.
> 
> it gud advice, just not for metalworking


"Work harder, not smarter"


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 17, 2022)

my mother is making me memorize a Langston Hughes poem instead of leaving me alone for the 4 day weekend I just wanted to enjoy


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 18, 2022)

So boooooooooooored
So tirrrrrrrrred
Can't drawwwww
No new/interesting gamesssssss 
I tried playing the free Alien Isolation game I got forever ago on Epic but it's not even interestinggggg. 
All of Alien's appearances are triggered so you only see him like... one in a while. I know there were other humans around but it's all very linear and there's no suspense or worry because you basically have an intro of any time he appears. All that effort for nothingggggg.
Eeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhgrawrgoijpjkptr....


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2022)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Do not wait to strike till the iron is hot; but make it hot by striking


Or take the bar and  make a porno.  you know, because reasons...


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 18, 2022)

My headphones diiiiiiiied


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 18, 2022)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Do not wait to strike till the iron is hot; but make it hot by striking


Rawr~


----------



## Kope (Feb 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> So boooooooooooored
> So tirrrrrrrrred
> Can't drawwwww
> No new/interesting gamesssssss
> ...


Go into a coma for a week and when you wake up there will be Elden Ring


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 18, 2022)

I regret taking an antihypertensive last night. I stood up and almost passed out like 3 times today.


----------



## Punji (Feb 18, 2022)

My cat sat outside my room and screamed at the top of her lungs, which kept waking me up. After enduring for about four hours I finally got up and let her in. She promptly shut her mouth when I picked her up and held her. She's such a baby I swear.

I don't know how she could've been so starved for attention when it hadn't been more than five hours prior that I saw her last when she started screaming. Not to mention the other cat just hanging around she's directly related to and good friends with.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2022)

Punji said:


> My cat sat outside my room and screamed at the top of her lungs, which kept waking me up. After enduring for about four hours I finally got up and let her in. She promptly shut her mouth when I picked her up and held her. She's such a baby I swear.
> 
> I don't know how she could've been so starved for attention when it hadn't been more than five hours prior that I saw her last when she started screaming. Not to mention the other cat just hanging around she's directly related to and good friends with.


Silly human, she wanted her human to give affection


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 18, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I regret taking an antihypertensive last night. I stood up and almost passed out like 3 times today.


Remember to sit at edge of bed/chair for a minute or so before you get up to allow your body to adjust to change in blood pressure.

You should probably talk to your doctor about switching to a different medication if one you’re on is causing orthostatic hypotension.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 18, 2022)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Remember to sit at edge of bed/chair for a minute or so before you get up to allow your body to adjust to change in blood pressure.
> 
> You should probably talk to your doctor about switching to a different medication if one you’re on is causing orthostatic hypotension.


I think exercising aggravates my heart, because I always get palpitations, nervousness, shortness of breath, and fatigue among other random CNS affects for days after a small cardio session. Today was pretty fucking bad, and I feel quite sick. For whatever reason, hot showers also amplify these symptoms. I wish I had a proper doctor at this point in time... Long story. I think my stomach is also affecting my heart. On some days, it's hard to eat. When it gets real bad, I cannot go to bed without my anxiolytics, antacids, and antihypertensives.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 18, 2022)

Cardio is good, but if its causing problems maybe consider sticking with more gentle exercises like walking. You can still see results with walking it just wont be as quick. Start slow and build up your tolerance.

Hot showers can cause problems because the heat makes blood vessels vasodilate. The heat of it relaxes your smooth muscle so the blood vessels expand becoming bigger. Imagine a pipe with water running through it. When its narrow the pressure is higher. Like placing your thumb in front of a hose. But if the pipe is made bigger then the water trickles through it because of the extra space and travels more slowly. This is whats going on with your blood. When you have blood pressure issues, because everything is dilated its harder for the blood to travel around your body which makes you feel worse. Maybe try sticking with lukewarm showers or just limiting the amount of time you spend in the hot shower in the future.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 19, 2022)

I never should have told my mom the price of the partial fursuit I bought, but I’m a horrible liar, so I decided that being honest was the best thing to do.

Now, she doesn’t care that I bought it on a payment plan, bought from the maker before, or even cares about how happy the fursuit makes me or what it means to me. I’ve been cosplaying as a Stormcloak from Skyrim since I was in high school, so she had to have known that I’d get something like this eventually. Now she thinks it’s been two years since I bought the suit when it’s only been eight months.

I’m just sick of it. At least my dad and my sister have it in them to realize that it makes me happy, but my mom is a real bitch, and only cares about the price tag.


----------



## NuclearConflict (Feb 19, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I never should have told my mom the price of the partial fursuit I bought, but I’m a horrible liar, so I decided that being honest was the best thing to do.
> 
> Now, she doesn’t care that I bought it on a payment plan, bought from the maker before, or even cares about how happy the fursuit makes me or what it means to me. I’ve been cosplaying as a Stormcloak from Skyrim since I was in high school, so she had to have known that I’d get something like this eventually. Now she thinks it’s been two years since I bought the suit when it’s only been eight months.
> 
> I’m just sick of it. At least my dad and my sister have it in them to realize that it makes me happy, but my mom is a real bitch, and only cares about the price tag.


Maybe she's just worried that you spent ALL your money on a particular suit, and haven't got any money left for "rainy days"?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 19, 2022)

NuclearConflict said:


> Maybe she's just worried that you spent ALL your money on a particular suit, and haven't got any money left for "rainy days"?


No, not at all. Every paycheck I get, I put $50-$100 away for savings. She knows that. I also made sure to do a payment plan so I’d pay a steady $200 a month to pay it off after putting a third of the price down.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 19, 2022)

I mean, I understand the worry, but I keep showing her proof every time and she just ignores it for the sake of worrying. She doesn’t trust me to make sound financial decisions when I planned for it way ahead of time.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I never should have told my mom the price of the partial fursuit I bought, but I’m a horrible liar, so I decided that being honest was the best thing to do.
> 
> Now, she doesn’t care that I bought it on a payment plan, bought from the maker before, or even cares about how happy the fursuit makes me or what it means to me. I’ve been cosplaying as a Stormcloak from Skyrim since I was in high school, so she had to have known that I’d get something like this eventually. Now she thinks it’s been two years since I bought the suit when it’s only been eight months.
> 
> I’m just sick of it. At least my dad and my sister have it in them to realize that it makes me happy, but my mom is a real bitch, and only cares about the price tag.


If it makes you happy, it's not bad.
I volunteer to show people investing, saving, money management, checkbook balancing, etc.  I don't know your mom, but it sounds like she is trying to make sure you have money and spend it wisely and have enough for you.  So I can see it both ways.  My wife is Filipino, so furry and frivolous travel expenses are not seen as good things and she worries on finances because she doesn't want to fear having a subpar standard of living for our kids when they are older.  I don't know if this is the same or similar.  I mean she feared no one with better means could love her for being poor, growing up poor, and not having means to advance or constantly advancing but spinning heels elsewhere.
I was semi-disappointed in my son who wants to buy a car when hes 17 spent all his money on dinners and things to impress his friends because he lost what little he had saved for his car.  I was the b**** because it made him happy, but I had to tell him it was disappointing to me to see him spend that money I thought their were other goals for.  If I had know there was a reserve or something else in the background, I might not have reacted the same.
I'm going to go hide in my total self-conscious hole for a while because I generally don't get situations.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> If it makes you happy, it's not bad.
> I volunteer to show people investing, saving, money management, checkbook balancing, etc.  I don't know your mom, but it sounds like she is trying to make sure you have money and spend it wisely and have enough for you.  So I can see it both ways.  My wife is Filipino, so furry and frivolous travel expenses are not seen as good things and she worries on finances because she doesn't want to fear having a subpar standard of living for our kids when they are older.  I don't know if this is the same or similar.  I mean she feared no one with better means could love her for being poor, growing up poor, and not having means to advance or constantly advancing but spinning heels elsewhere.
> I was semi-disappointed in my son who wants to buy a car when hes 17 spent all his money on dinners and things to impress his friends because he lost what little he had saved for his car.  I was the b**** because it made him happy, but I had to tell him it was disappointing to me to see him spend that money I thought their were other goals for.  If I had know there was a reserve or something else in the background, I might not have reacted the same.
> I'm going to go hide in my total self-conscious hole for a while because I generally don't get situations.


I mean, she did grow up in a poor family, being one of like eight kids in a farming family deep in the countryside. So I can see her side of things, definitely! But the thing I don’t get is not trusting others to handle their own financial situations, especially when an effort is made to reassure someone that everything’s okay.

If there’s evidence that nothing’s wrong, why worry about it? That’s the part I don’t get, for sure.


----------



## NuclearConflict (Feb 19, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I mean, I understand the worry, but I keep showing her proof every time and she just ignores it for the sake of worrying. She doesn’t trust me to make sound financial decisions when I planned for it way ahead of time.


Have you tried asking her why is she so worried about your spending, you being financially smart and all, and what would stop her from worrying? It's your own hobby and money, after all.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I mean, she did grow up in a poor family, being one of like eight kids in a farming family deep in the countryside. So I can see her side of things, definitely! But the thing I don’t get is not trusting others to handle their own financial situations, especially when an effort is made to reassure someone that everything’s okay.
> 
> If there’s evidence that nothing’s wrong, why worry about it? That’s the part I don’t get, for sure.


It's ingrained behavior, like habit but more fundamental.  Best thing is show affection, support, and understanding.  I just paid for a total repair and overhaul of a truck for my parents and they worried more on our finances in paying for the whole thing than getting their truck running.  Literally cried over it, which I could not understand because to me that was something you do- it breaks you fix.  For them it was a huge burden.  My Filipino family would feel the same way.

I guess what I'm getting at is we can deconstruct their position but not understand it because we have saved up means just as they cannot understand our situation or comprehend it because they were unable to achieve similar means?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 19, 2022)

NuclearConflict said:


> Have you tried asking her why is she so worried about your spending, you being financially smart and all, and what would stop her from worrying? It's your own hobby and money, after all.


It’s not like I’m infallible when it comes to spending, I admit, I sometimes skirt the line and I’ve made a few mistakes before. But definitely not enough to warrant this kind of worry, and when asked, she just says she wants to make sure I’m not getting ripped off, which is an understandable reason on it’s own.

Where it doesn’t make sense is that I bought from this maker before and they’ve constantly been giving me updates, so clearly, they deliver! 

I don’t know what will stop her from worrying, if that’s the case.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> It’s not like I’m infallible when it comes to spending, I admit, I sometimes skirt the line and I’ve made a few mistakes before. But definitely not enough to warrant this kind of worry, and when asked, she just says she wants to make sure I’m not getting ripped off, which is an understandable reason on it’s own.
> 
> Where it doesn’t make sense is that I bought from this maker before and they’ve constantly been giving me updates, so clearly, they deliver!
> 
> I don’t know what will stop her from worrying, if that’s the case.


Lol, nothing.  In the end we're daughters.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's ingrained behavior, like habit but more fundamental.  Best thing is show affection, support, and understanding.  I just paid for a total repair and overhaul of a truck for my parents and they worried more on our finances in paying for the whole thing than getting their truck running.  Literally cried over it, which I could not understand because to me that was something you do- it breaks you fix.  For them it was a huge burden.  My Filipino family would feel the same way.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at is we can deconstruct their position but not understand it because we have saved up means just as they cannot understand our situation or comprehend it because they were unable to achieve similar means?


I suppose so, lol. In the end, I guess there’s always going to be a disconnect between people who are unable to save money, those who can save money, and those who choose not to save money.

Finances suck, dude.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 19, 2022)

Very sick to my stomach, so hard to stick to any diet.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 19, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I suppose so, lol. In the end, I guess there’s always going to be a disconnect between people who are unable to save money, those who can save money, and those who choose not to save money.
> 
> Finances suck, dude.



It just might be one of the things your mom will never shake. Even ten years from now she will probably have the same worries about her child. It's annoying, but maybe some day you'll be able to prove it to her.

My mom kinda had that revelation when she saw me working and later on getting promoted.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 19, 2022)

LTried to play dnd... And my boyfriend *** ruined it....

I'm hurted and heartbroken, he nearly never is there for me. His answers are sparse and he's aslways wwith others

And, then -3 doesnts asks a fuck about "ooh why u doing a char sheet" or wtvr. He gets mad at me because I didn't tell him I was going to play and he guilt trips me out

I'm so tired, I believe I'll break up with him for real, his partners never stay... I believe he isn't made to have any rekatinxdship...

I willnever plat dnd again, it's just a stupid nerd game in which I'm teerible at.... Doesn't matters, I'm so done....

I cried, and I feel like shit .... He's just... I dunno


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 19, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> LTried to play dnd... And my boyfriend deegan ruined it....
> 
> I'm hurted and heartbroken, he nearly never is there for me. His answers are sparse and he's aslways wwith others
> 
> ...


Honestly, you might be better off breaking off the relationship if he's not around and can't be bothered to talk to you, DnD stuff aside.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Honestly, you might better off breaking off the relationship if he's not around and can't be bothered to talk to you, DnD stuff aside.


I agree honestly, he's not there for me, he's always with others and me his bf, isn't even invluded on his schedule

I will think it well, but I want to say, It's over as the otoman empire


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 19, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I agree honestly, he's not there for me, he's always with others and me his bf, isn't even invluded on his schedule
> 
> I will think it well, but I want to say, It's over as the otoman empire


Obviously the decision is yours and personal, but it sounds like a situation to leave.

I'm not the expert in poly relationships, but I do know that everybody needs to be okay with the terms of the polycule and communicating otherwise it's not going to work out for everyone.

I've seen a couple of successful ones, but this doesn't sound like those.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Obviously the decision is your and personal, but it sounds like a situation to leave.
> 
> I'm not the expert in poly relationships, but I do know that everybody needs to be okay with the terms of the polycule and communicating otherwise it's not going to work out for everyone.
> 
> I've seen a couple of successful ones, but this doesn't sound like those.


Yeah, honestly, he is a weird peep, he used to be more present, more sweet and atentive in the past..

I'm ok with many things, but neglecting me, lying to me about his feelings, and guilt tripping me whenever I try to have fun.. isn't among them

Honestly, he is the only problem in the polycule. He needs to put more on his half


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 19, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeah, honestly, he is a weird peep, he used to be more present, more sweet and atentive in the past..
> 
> I'm ok with many things, but neglecting me, lying to me about his feelings, and guilt tripping me whenever I try to have fun.. isn't among them
> 
> Honestly, he is the only problem in the polycule. He needs to put more on his half


I only know of him secondhand and don't really want to say what I think based on that.

That said, a partner in any relationship shouldn't be guilt-tripping to get you to do what they want, short of you actually doing something morally wrong. It's also not an unreasonable expectation that your partner make and spend you with; I've struggled to do this with my ex and, to lesser extent, with my girlfriend, but it's something that is bedrock fundamental to any relationship.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 19, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> LTried to play dnd... And my boyfriend *** ruined it....
> 
> I'm hurted and heartbroken, he nearly never is there for me. His answers are sparse and he's aslways wwith others
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you're having boyfriend trouble. It hurts when a relationship gets put under this kind of strain, but if one partner isn't willing to see how they're hurting the other, or to change or otherwise find a solution to things that cause friction, there's no point in other partners bending over backwards for them. It's not even good for _them_ in the long run - having your world accomodate you rather than giving and taking in balance only leads to a rough awakening down the road.

If you're not having fun, by all means, don't play DnD. But don't let "I'm bad at it" be the reason you put it down. A good tabletop session isn't one where someone "wins," it's one where everyone involved, players and DM alike, are enjoying themselves. It doesn't need to be for you, just make sure you make that decision for the right reasons, yanno?


----------



## Erix (Feb 19, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> LTried to play dnd... And my boyfriend *** ruined it....
> 
> I'm hurted and heartbroken, he nearly never is there for me. His answers are sparse and he's aslways wwith others
> 
> ...


It’s kind of hard to discern some of your wording, but I think the thing that speaks out the most in general is that you’re hurting :c and I’m sorry to hear that Fc 

Some word of advice perhaps would be to maybe approach him about this problem and talk to him about it cuz it seems like this is a problem that has been fostering for a while, and it seems some communication is in order, especially from him if he’s not really spending time with you/there for you.

I hope you take care Fc, and get things figured out, whether that’s coming to a consensus or dropping him. All luv from ya boi Erix~ <3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I only know of him secondhand and don't really what I think based on that.
> 
> That said, a partner in any relationship shouldn't be guilt-tripping to get you to do what they want, short of you actually doing something morally wrong. It's also not an unreasonable expectation that your partner make and spend you with; I've struggled to do this with my ex and, to lesser extent, with my girlfriend, but it's something that is bedrock fundamental to any relationship.


Yeah, really, actually my 2 friends are with me, he just guilt trips whenever we don't invite him over...

It's so tiring, i wish he had improved as he promised to.



quoting_mungo said:


> I'm sorry you're having boyfriend trouble. It hurts when a relationship gets put under this kind of strain, but if one partner isn't willing to see how they're hurting the other, or to change or otherwise find a solution to things that cause friction, there's no point in other partners bending over backwards for them. It's not even good for _them_ in the long run - having your world accomodate you rather than giving and taking in balance only leads to a rough awakening down the road.


Thanks, this has been a long term problem. Mainly because, we aren't as bonded as we used to.

I'm not sure what's going to happen tbh.



quoting_mungo said:


> If you're not having fun, by all means, don't play DnD. But don't let "I'm bad at it" be the reason you put it down. A good tabletop session isn't one where someone "wins," it's one where everyone involved, players and DM alike, are enjoying themselves. It doesn't need to be for you, just make sure you make that decision for the right reasons, yanno?


I *was* having fun actually, even if I'm terrible at voice calls and me being in chat, listening to English, and just a newbie totally into dnd

I wanted to try it, but he ruined it for me.
He told me to not told any of this but whatever. I told the server why I wanted to leave, and what he did.

And anyways, I was just slowing down my friends, not contributing nor much so. I believe they played better without me.



Erix said:


> It’s kind of hard to discern some of your wording, but I think the thing that speaks out the most in general is that you’re hurting :c and I’m sorry to hear that Fc


Yeah that's bright erix, but mainly what I meant is 
"my boyfriend gives me few time, spending it with others and lies to me about his feelings instead of me letting help him.

And got upset because I was playing without inviting him. Even when he said nothing about wven when I told him I was doing a chart, he didn't even ask if it was for s game or something"



Erix said:


> Some word of advice perhaps would be to maybe approach him about this problem and talk to him about it cuz it seems like this is a problem that has been fostering for a while, and it seems some communication is in order, especially from him if he’s not really spending time with you/there for you.
> 
> I hope you take care Fc, and get things figured out, whether that’s coming to a consensus or dropping him. All luv from ya boi Erix~ <3


Yeah... I'd like to talk to him.
Yet, I'm not sure if he will be open, or even if he will do something about it.

This has been building up since a long time, and supposedly, he told me he wanted to be a better bf for me.

I luv ya too Erix, you're amazing fren <3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> LTried to play dnd... And my boyfriend *** ruined it....
> 
> I'm hurted and heartbroken, he nearly never is there for me. His answers are sparse and he's aslways wwith others
> 
> ...


And I needed a fourth for one of @Doodle Bunny DnD adventure drawings...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 19, 2022)

One day soon I hope to do a real dnd run with friends. Havn't yet because my mom forbid it. Couldn't meet up with anyone or vc for one. After I move out in a month or whatever (if that even works out, jeez everything seems to go wrong) then I hope


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> One day soon I hope to do a real dnd run with friends. Havn't yet because my mom forbid it. Couldn't meet up with anyone or vc for one. After I move out in a month or whatever (if that even works out, jeez everything seems to go wrong) then I hope


I had my brother and all my cousins do an in person session not too long ago and it was pretty fun. I say go for it if you can get enough people interested. I understand how bad it must be with your mom being against it, none of my parents were against it but I had to endure hearing some of my peers last year do full on fire and brimstone rants against it. I hope the move goes smoothly!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I had my brother and all my cousins do an in person session not too long ago and it was pretty fun. I say go for it if you can get enough people interested. I understand how bad it must be with your mom being against it, none of my parents were against it but I had to endure hearing some of my peers last year do full on fire and brimstone rants against it. I hope the move goes smoothly!


Thanks!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2022)

My parents thought it was a game designed to get interest in satanic rituals.  Still do, but not as fundamentalist about it


----------



## Kope (Feb 19, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Very sick to my stomach, so hard to stick to any diet.


I’ll pray for ya


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My parents thought it was a game designed to get interest in satanic rituals.  Still do, but not as fundamentalist about it


Never understood where that came from. My mom's similar, calling all of dnd a cult. Even non dnd games like Ironclaw, or even Ramoth (which is a world I built from the ground up to run as a dnd sorta campaign. Wasn't allowed to)
No one else in my family seems to have a problem with it, not even my dad who's ridiculously against furries ("Every furry f***s dogs and kids") and follows some very strange conspiracy theories
Gosh like
ack
I love my family but they're very strange with some things. All of my close family is brilliant, talented people. Great people. But they each have some extremely harsh strange bits. idk mates
Like my uncle. We're great friends, get along really well. After he finds out that I'm gay tho, after I move in with my bf... Never gonna get to talk to him again. He has quite clearly stated, in public, that america needs nazi-style concentration camps for all lgbt folks


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 19, 2022)

My whole family knows I'm gay, but despite all their disapproval, they have a pact to not let my uncle find out
They're worried about what he might do


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 19, 2022)

Sucks. I love him a ton. And he's the only person in my immediate family besides my grandma who's cool with me being a furry. He even loves female anthro wolves lol, loves the art. Upon seeing my second sona, Morag, "Now, that's one hoooot she-wolf"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Never understood where that came from. My mom's similar, calling all of dnd a cult. Even non dnd games like Ironclaw, or even Ramoth (which is a world I built from the ground up to run as a dnd sorta campaign. Wasn't allowed to)
> No one else in my family seems to have a problem with it, not even my dad who's ridiculously against furries ("Every furry f***s dogs and kids") and follows some very strange conspiracy theories
> Gosh like
> ack
> ...


Dr. Radeski in a murder trial started it by saying DnD caused a guy to commit murder.  Then a guy named Jack Chick who was a popular fundamentalist Christian who was strongly anti-lgbtq as well pushed it out.  Early misimformation campaign.

Sorry to hear about your uncle.  I think we've all just about have been there, done that, and got the t-shirt


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 20, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I *was* having fun actually, even if I'm terrible at voice calls and me being in chat, listening to English, and just a newbie totally into dnd
> 
> I wanted to try it, but he ruined it for me.
> He told me to not told any of this but whatever. I told the server why I wanted to leave, and what he did.
> ...


Maybe give it another go in the future? Let the hurt from this situation fade, maybe have a friend coach you through a small one-player adventure or something to build your confidence and get you used to the system. I’m sure your friends were happy to  share the experience with you, and wouldn’t say they were better off without you at all.

I’m not trying to, like, push you to enjoy a hobby, just don’t want to see you give something up because your boyfriend got snitty.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 20, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Maybe give it another go in the future? Let the hurt from this situation fade, maybe have a friend coach you through a small one-player adventure or something to build your confidence and get you used to the system. I’m sure your friends were happy to  share the experience with you, and wouldn’t say they were better off without you at all.
> 
> I’m not trying to, like, push you to enjoy a hobby, just don’t want to see you give something up because your boyfriend got snitty.


possibly, but I won't do it, at least not during my friends' beastworld playtest these weeks.

I don't want to leave either, but yeah, my first boyfriend really fucked up my mood
I wanted to have fun, and I got my worst day and experience.

and later he asks why he's lefted out, now I have the right to guilt trip him. he did it first.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 20, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> possibly, but I won't do it, at least not during my friends' beastworld playtest these weeks.
> 
> I don't want to leave either, but yeah, my first boyfriend really fucked up my mood
> I wanted to have fun, and I got my worst day and experience.
> ...


Take your time. It's okay to hurt when things go sideways. It's not your fault if people are dicks to you; all the less for those people being someone who supposedly cares about you, yanno?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 20, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Take your time. It's okay to hurt when things go sideways. It's not your fault if people are dicks to you; all the less for those people being someone who supposedly cares about you, yanno?


yeah that's right actually

honestly, I'll send him an ultimatum and break with him
I want to talk with my friend/his almost girlfriend so we can team up and organize better


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Dr. Radeski in a murder trial started it by saying DnD caused a guy to commit murder.  Then a guy named Jack Chick who was a popular fundamentalist Christian who was strongly anti-lgbtq as well pushed it out.  Early misimformation campaign.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your uncle.  I think we've all just about have been there, done that, and got the t-shirt


It actually started earlier with the James Dallas Ebert III case. Its pretty complicated but his disappearance and suicide were blamed on Dungeons and Dragons by the media but it was actually because of depression caused by his parents not accepting his homosexuality.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I didn't know about the James Ebert III case.  That is, wow.
> 
> I just remember the murder trial/appeal vaguely (watched news reports of it on tv) but Jack Chick specifically as I had to read his s*** comics and listen to his  fundamentalist Christian conspiracy theory.
> Here's the DnD comic in question:
> ...


Yeah I am aware of Jack Chick. I kinda wish he found out about furries before he died so we could see how hilarious that tract would be. "The furries were created by the Sun worshipping Catholic Pope to spread the evil Cookie Wafer God!" is probably how it would go knowing his schizo mind.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah I am aware of Jack Chick. I kinda wish he found out about furries before he died so we could see how hilarious that tract would be. "The furries were created by the Sun worshipping Catholic Pope to spread the evil Cookie Wafer God!" is probably how it would go knowing his schizo mind.


I am venting because an intolerant hypocritical a**f*** wasn't an intolerant a**hat to.everyone equally.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I am venting because an intolerant hypocritical a**f*** wasn't an intolerant a**hat to.everyone equally.


Yeah I was raised by Fundamentalists. Most of them tend to be aholes. Im just glad my parents left their church due to a split which resulted in me not being indoctrinated by that culture. I find the best way to combat them is to just make fun of how stupid and outlandish their beliefs are. I hope that in the near future people leave that movement or that it dies out so that I can raise a family in a world without their hatred.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 20, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yeah, really, actually my 2 friends are with me, he just guilt trips whenever we don't invite him over...
> 
> It's so tiring, i wish he had improved as he promised to.


I mean, it's a sign that he is adamant that you invite him over and you can't have space, but he has no time for you.

Might be time to rethink the relationship.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 20, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, it's a sign that he is adamant that you invite him over and you can't have space, but he has no time for you.
> 
> Might be time to rethink the relationship.


my rethinking is done
this relationship is over

I will take a break from our chat, and will break with him when I have the next opportunity


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 20, 2022)

I’ve never played DND, but I’ve always wanted to. Nobody ever invited me.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’ve never played DND, but I’ve always wanted to. Nobody ever invited me.


Same dude


----------



## Lenago (Feb 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’ve never played DND, but I’ve always wanted to. Nobody ever invited me.


Always got curious about the thing, but never really got around to it really


----------



## vibesofeuphoria (Feb 20, 2022)

without this scholarship i can't afford another semester here and I'm set to graduate next year if I'm able to so keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## Kope (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 21, 2022)

Not a vent UwU

I want all of y'all to look after yourselves today. Get a drink of water, maybe take little walk, eat plenty of good food and make sure to get some rest. I know its easier said than done but I believe in you guys UwU


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 21, 2022)

Wearing my cargo pants and just lazing around when wife grabs my but and makes her shrill "mine!"  mmm sound.  Pleasant and unexpected.

Pants rip, her finger goes through, her fingernail cuts a through mah sexy good pair, and becomes an unwelcome guest in my backside.  To say nothing of scrape and cut on the way through..  I'm going to get some coffee, stick a tampon where it wasn't supposed to go to, laugh and then pretend this morning didn't happen.


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’ve never played DND, but I’ve always wanted to. Nobody ever invited me.





lenago said:


> Always got curious about the thing, but never really got around to it really





The_biscuits_532 said:


> Same dude


Wtf?  Terrible.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2022)

@lenago @The_biscuits_532 @Borophagus Metropolis 

so imo it is boring unless it is turned into a drinking game.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @lenago @The_biscuits_532 @Borophagus Metropolis
> 
> so imo it is boring unless it is turned into a drinking game.



It’s not a drinking game?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @lenago @The_biscuits_532 @Borophagus Metropolis
> 
> so imo it is boring unless it is turned into a drinking game.


I've only really hung out and half-listened to some of boyfriend's games that he played in while doing something else. And his tiny group (two players plus GM - I think they might have had a third player in the distant past at some point, and I think GM's partner picked up an NPC for some arc or something) was very prone to going off on weird science tangents. Like... "what happens if you open a dimensional portal at the bottom of a lake?" or trying to figure out the force exerted by this or that magical item or whatever. So a chunk of their sessions weren't really spent on the actual adventure. >.>

I would like to play some time, and have a few Pathfinder character concepts I'm sitting on. Buuut that's for future Alex (who hopefully has like... more than one friend).


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 21, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’ve never played DND, but I’ve always wanted to. Nobody ever invited me.


I recommend you take a peek at some discord servers for DND5e/pathfinder or whatever game system suits your fancy. It's a great way to tap into your creativity, speaking from experience.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 21, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’ve never played DND, but I’ve always wanted to. Nobody ever invited me.





KimberVaile said:


> I recommend you take a peek at some discord servers for DND5e/pathfinder or whatever game system suits your fancy. It's a great way to tap into your creativity, speaking from experience.


Make sure to find small groups when you do.  Neither game is meant for more than 5-6 people at a time if you really want a good creative experience.

Trust me, I've been in groups of 10 or more for D&D and it's a nightmare that way.



Incidentally, my smaller groups have on occasion been prone to scientific derails.  That's more of a problem with homebrew and early editions where that's a REALLY important thing for a wizard to do... and still handy for a character not on the front line.  Will provide examples on request, or in the highlights thread over in the Off-Topic forum.

5e D&D takes specific steps to avoid a lot of it in rules-as-written - I dunno if 2nd edition Pathfinder does the same.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 21, 2022)

Sorceress me- my webs flammable?

Because I had to ask as we're getting our asses kicked by an ambush.  This derailed into setting cobwebs on fire or not...

Edit: 5e says yes


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 21, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I recommend you take a peek at some discord servers for DND5e/pathfinder or whatever game system suits your fancy. It's a great way to tap into your creativity, speaking from experience.



I cannot do this online role playing thing. I am much better in person.


----------



## Kope (Feb 21, 2022)

I’ve tied my worth to my art. It hasn’t gone well


----------



## vibesofeuphoria (Feb 21, 2022)

there's a lot of jobs and commitments I have to keep up with in order to afford to finish school and I'm scared my friends don't realise the situation I'm in financially bc they're starting to think I don't want to hang out with them anymore. i just got off work now and I still have a poetry workshop due tomorrow just after I clock out of my other job which I have to wake up at 5:30am for and it's just this constant fight of having maybe an hour a day that isn't consumed by anything and I'm missing out on a bunch because of it but I'm screwed if I don't graduate bc I have nowhere else to go. sorry this is all a mess


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 21, 2022)

vibesofeuphoria said:


> there's a lot of jobs and commitments I have to keep up with in order to afford to finish school and I'm scared my friends don't realise the situation I'm in financially bc they're starting to think I don't want to hang out with them anymore. i just got off work now and I still have a poetry workshop due tomorrow just after I clock out of my other job which I have to wake up at 5:30am for and it's just this constant fight of having maybe an hour a day that isn't consumed by anything and I'm missing out on a bunch because of it but I'm screwed if I don't graduate bc I have nowhere else to go. sorry this is all a mess


Totally understand.  The final push is the worst


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2022)

The only thing that makes me happy is wine. :}


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The only thing that makes me happy is wine. :}


White wine or red wine?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> White wine or red wine?


Redder is better.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Redder is better.


Agreed. I enjoy it the most with some rich dark chocolate on the side.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Agreed. I enjoy it the most with some rich dark chocolate on the side.


I like to make greek food with it. Or whatever my english-person's rendition of greek cuisine counts as.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I like to make greek food with it. Or whatever my english-person's rendition of greek cuisine counts as.


I personally love pastitsio. It's similar to lasagna.

Also, my brother introduced me to tzatziki. Fairly simple to make but super good.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 22, 2022)

Far as boyfriend has been able to tell (he’s the statistics reader) we only just barely got over our latest COVID spike… and they canceled the general PCR testing recommendations to where the general public isn’t recommended to get tested when they show symptoms.

Also reporting of hospitalizations has… I don’t know? I’m not sure I’m understanding what they’re saying, but it sounds like some regions are just… not reporting those numbers anymore?

I don’t know wtf they’re thinking; this makes me feel patently unsafe. This while people in my life have been moving towards resuming life as though there’s no pandemic and want me to ease up on my precautions as well. (And I know boyfriend has friends who are going to try to convince him to do shit in person, too.)

Sorry, but if they’re going to do less to push people to be safe, I’m going to pull back, not act like the precautions are magically no longer needed. This sucks so much. ;_;



Nexus Cabler said:


> I personally love pastitsio. It's similar to lasagna.
> 
> Also, my brother introduced me to tzatziki. Fairly simple to make but super good.


Put tzatziki on your pizza (like, when you’re about to eat, not as a topping that goes in the oven). Best pizza discovery ever.


----------



## Kope (Feb 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The only thing that makes me happy is wine. :}


Oh stop “wine”ing (I’m sorry bad pun I’ll leave)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The only thing that makes me happy is wine. :}





Fallowfox said:


> Redder is better.





Kope said:


> Oh stop “wine”ing (I’m sorry bad pun I’ll leave)


Oh I got one better than that, that I almost feel forced to use given the circumstances:


----------



## Punji (Feb 22, 2022)

I hate the constant glorification and romanticization of alcohol and other illicit substances as anything more than dangerous and harmful chemical hedonism.

It makes me *BLEH*.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 22, 2022)

Punji said:


> I hate the constant glorification and romanticization of alcohol and other illicit substances as anything more than dangerous and harmful chemical hedonism.
> 
> It makes me *BLEH*.


Will admit my own hatred of alcohol is a little more.. well, I don't exactly have good history with it.

Tried making some homemade wine some years back.  Turned out bad enough that I was the only one willing to drink it.  And I was always told to finish things so I felt obligated to drink it.

About 8 weekends later (in this case, a good 16 bottles - that's right, one bottle per weekend day), family FINALLY stepped in and poured the rest of it down the drain.  I actually don't remember how many it took before they decided to stop me, it was long enough ago.  I was less sloshed than you'd think but it definitely was not a safe level of alcohol.

My parents love their alcohol.  My brother used to drink like crazy but had to stop.  Alcohol is a bit of a _thing_ with my extended family to varying degrees.

I have since learned that moderation is simply not something I can really do when I get started, so I limit to 3 days in the whole year where I can drink - and once I move out I'm going full teetotaler.  Alcohol just isn't for me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2022)

Punji said:


> I hate the constant glorification and romanticization of alcohol and other illicit substances as anything more than dangerous and harmful chemical hedonism.
> 
> It makes me *BLEH*.



Firstly, chemical hedonism would be a great name for a band.

Second, I drink responsibly. Wine is the only thing that makes me happy because I am very _unhappy_ at the moment. I probably drink a glass of wine once every 1-2 weeks.



quoting_mungo said:


> Far as boyfriend has been able to tell (he’s the statistics reader) we only just barely got over our latest COVID spike… and they canceled the general PCR testing recommendations to where the general public isn’t recommended to get tested when they show symptoms.
> 
> Also reporting of hospitalizations has… I don’t know? I’m not sure I’m understanding what they’re saying, but it sounds like some regions are just… not reporting those numbers anymore?
> 
> ...



Coronavirus restrictions are also coming to an end in the UK.
(We constantly get told that we are 'leading the world', even though we are not the first country doing this.)

I feel, _time was bought _for researchers to develop treatments, and for the population to be inoculated.
The effect of all these massive social changes has been really difficult. I got evicted, I've lost all of my real life social contacts...I've been having unstoppable suicidal thoughts since November 2020 and all I do in life is sit at home writing job applications.
I am not sure I will even be_ able_ to adjust back to 'normal' life even as there are no more legal obstacles to it.

I cannot comment on whether it is the right time for restrictions or mass testing to end, but this situation is like holding my breath underwater and I feel guilty because there is only so long I can do it for. I feel guilty for even complaining because other people have had things worse and because I don't want anti-vaxxers or conspiracy theorists to think the fact that I'm not coping is a vindication of their weirdo beliefs.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 23, 2022)

Earlier this week I got into a pretty stressful situation at work, I won't go into details but the whole thing was surreal and left me almost as black as Justin Trudeau; in the moment I didn't even realize the extent to which I was upset, a coworker went out of her way to maintain eye contact and talk over me (as for some reason I didn't get either I couldn't stop talking) which in the moment I didn't get, or how important it was, she has experience with panic attacks and possibly saw one coming


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The only thing that makes me happy is wine. :}


Now I wonder how you go with some tasty Amundsen vodka.

Don't know if it's worth anything for you, but if you actually want to talk about, well, anything, you know where to find me, mate. I don't like seeing you like this the same way I wouldn't want this to happen to anyone else either.


----------



## Punji (Feb 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Firstly, chemical hedonism would be a great name for a band.
> 
> Second, I drink responsibly. Wine is the only thing that makes me happy because I am very _unhappy_ at the moment. I probably drink a glass of wine once every 1-2 weeks.


There is no such thing as responsible consumption of psychoactive intoxicants. :<

Other sources of happiness must be pursued. Tying one's wellbeing to an addictive and harmful substance is not going to work longterm. You cannot become happy through wine alone.

Beyond this, I'm sad to hear things have not been well for you. Don't think that your own suffering is less important because others have suffered more. You are no less important as a person and your wellness matters too. Try to develop a few new healthy coping mechanisms to deal with the stressors in your life. Resorting to alcohol every time will simply leave you an alcoholic.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Coronavirus restrictions are also coming to an end in the UK.
> (We constantly get told that we are 'leading the world', even though we are not the first country doing this.)
> 
> I feel, _time was bought _for researchers to develop treatments, and for the population to be inoculated.
> ...


I'm sorry it's been rough on you. I really wish we could all have been spared this whole mess, but it's a very Jurassic Park scenario - _life will find a way_. Zoonotic(sp?) diseases are a reality and this one was a doozy. Very few places managed to handle this situation even close to ideally, and when those places are held up as examples the response is mostly excuses for why those same methods wouldn't work in other places. 

The way Sweden has been handling restrictions has IMO been abysmal, but it's the dialing back of reporting and testing that really gets to me. The _reactions_ to restrictions being lifted scare me. Like... if your (gen) first reaction to "you're not legally prohibited from hosting gatherings larger than X" is "woo, time to go out clubbing and attending concerts!" that's a problem to me. Both of those are environments that invite close contact. If you're _a radio host_ and express that sentiment, you're flat out irresponsible. (Yes, this has happened at least two of the times restrictions here eased up. It pissed me off both times I recall hearing it.) Dial back restrictions if you must, but at least keep the stronger recommendations and accessibility to testing. Recommending people to "stay home if you have symptoms" with no testing available I fear will increase numbers as people make poor judgments of "nah, this is just a regular cold" rather than prioritizing safety. (And, honestly, even if it's "just" a cold, don't give it to your coworkers or fellow commuters on public transit, please!)

If nothing else, how in the fuck are we going to make informed decisions about when we feel safe attending gatherings etc, if hospitalizations from certain regions are no longer reported, and/or testing is down to "only health/elderly care personnel and certain risk groups"? I don't feel like we've reached a point where "normalcy" is safe; we've reached a point where the government says "oh, bollocks, we can't be bothered with this anymore." (This is my personal feelings about the situation, I'm not claiming it as absolute fact.) It's possible I'm reacting more strongly because testing was not made available unless you were hospitalized back when I may or may not have had it (I was down with a very bad "cold" in 2020, probably in May judging by my journal, though annoyingly I fell off the wagon on keeping it after like... the first day I had noted down my temperature. I have very little memory of that period, so I trust boyfriend's assessment/recollection that it was a particularly bad respiratory infection.), and I may or may not be dealing with long-term effects now. There's certainly _something_ impairing my brain right now.

I honestly believe I'd be coping better, personally, if people had taken shit seriously all along. Seeing other people going about as though nothing much is wrong has made isolation so much harder on me. Like, I'm an introvert, but that doesn't mean I don't do things where other people also go - places I now feel aren't safe, because so few people take measures to make them safer for everyone. 

Boyfriend's been getting his social outlet through VR Chat. For him that's been... not exactly sufficient, but at least something that will provide enough social "fuel" to get by, and closer to RL socialization than just chatting or whatever. I don't know if that's something that could be helpful to you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 23, 2022)

Talk about timing. 
I just made it hauling groceries home by hand. 
By god it was awful. 
I had to stop multiple times on the way. It hurts my fingies, I'm overheating because I brought a jacket (just in case) and I'm beat. Just sat down a moment ago and I suddenly hear sounds like someone is peeling paint off my walls. The sky is black and thunderous. I'm surprised it waited for me to get inside. Usually isn't the case!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 23, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Talk about timing.
> I just made it hauling groceries home by hand.
> By god it was awful.
> I had to stop multiple times on the way. It hurts my fingies, I'm overheating because I brought a jacket (just in case) and I'm beat. Just sat down a moment ago and I suddenly hear sounds like someone is peeling paint off my walls. The sky is black and thunderous. I'm surprised it waited for me to get inside. Usually isn't the case!


Yay for dodging the bullet on nasty weather!

Could you get something like this to bring your groceries home? https://www.clasohlson.com/se/Dramatenväska-shoppingvagn-Airbox-AS6,-40-liter/p/Pr444484000
(Sorry it’s a Swedish page, I couldn’t think of what to search for in English.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 23, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Yay for dodging the bullet on nasty weather!
> 
> Could you get something like this to bring your groceries home? https://www.clasohlson.com/se/Dramatenväska-shoppingvagn-Airbox-AS6,-40-liter/p/Pr444484000
> (Sorry it’s a Swedish page, I couldn’t think of what to search for in English.)



I would love to have something like that! Unfortunately I haven't been able to find one that isn't meant to carry more than a few pounds. I'm carrying home over 30lbs. I tried finding a decent backpack but unfortunately there was nothing more than small, hot topic bookbags meant for tiny people.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Firstly, chemical hedonism would be a great name for a band.


I wanted to use a band album generator to see how this name would look now I completely agree.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 23, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I would love to have something like that! Unfortunately I haven't been able to find one that isn't meant to carry more than a few pounds. I'm carrying home over 30lbs. I tried finding a decent backpack but unfortunately there was nothing more than small, hot topic bookbags meant for tiny people.


A dolly, a couple of stacking crates, and some bungee cords to secure them might work for you, if you’re shopping a lot at once. (I actually bring a dolly if I’m buying cat litter and not driving, because fuck carrying big ol’ boxes of clay.) I don’t know exactly how much my grocery cart thing is meant to carry; I just fill it as much as will fit and so far it’s been alright?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 23, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> A dolly, a couple of stacking crates, and some bungee cords to secure them might work for you, if you’re shopping a lot at once. (I actually bring a dolly if I’m buying cat litter and not driving, because fuck carrying big ol’ boxes of clay.) I don’t know exactly how much my grocery cart thing is meant to carry; I just fill it as much as will fit and so far it’s been alright?


Cat litter is heavy so that makes sense! I'd consider it, but putting it all together myself (and not having it fall apart mid travel) doesn't seem like something I trust myself with. XD 

I just know the other cart I bought in the past was physically bending under the weight of the groceries.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 23, 2022)

So...I think WW3 may have just started. I just hope this doesn't escalate further to the point where it impacts our lives abroad.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 24, 2022)

And thus, the thread's suffering continued.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 24, 2022)

Haven't most Americans left that country anyways? And any form of intervention can potentially make things worse, but it depends on just how far Putin intends to go.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 24, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Haven't most Americans left that country anyways? And any form of intervention can potentially make things worse, but it depends on just how far Putin intends to go.


we have roughly 2,000 troops over there along with the countries armies


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> So...I think WW3 may have just started. I just hope this doesn't escalate further to the point where it impacts our lives abroad.


We have a lot of friends around Odessa and Kyiv from our time in Europe.  Everyone is holding their collective breath that the casualties will be low.  I hope everyone from FA there is ok.


ScaratheWolf said:


> we have roughly 2,000 troops over there along with the countries armies


Not in Ukraine.  Possibly a UAV, but that's likely it.  US troops in Ukraine would be about like watching Fallout and preparing to play it for realsies.


TyraWadman said:


> I would love to have something like that! Unfortunately I haven't been able to find one that isn't meant to carry more than a few pounds. I'm carrying home over 30lbs. I tried finding a decent backpack but unfortunately there was nothing more than small, hot topic bookbags meant for tiny people.


Have load bearing bags.  Not sexy or stylish, but meh.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 24, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> We have a lot of friends around Odessa and Kyiv from our time in Europe.  Everyone is holding their collective breath that the casualties will be low.  I hope everyone from FA there is ok.
> 
> Not in Ukraine.  Possibly a UAV, but that's likely it.  US troops in Ukraine would be about like watching Fallout and preparing to play it for realsies.
> 
> Have load bearing bags.  Not sexy or stylish, but meh.


Might be Israel but there are US troops over there currently


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> we have roughly 2,000 troops over there along with the countries armies


I think you're referring to the troops in the Baltics? Specifically in NATO countries which we are obligated to defend.


----------



## LameFox (Feb 24, 2022)

There was warning after warning for foreigners to leave before being stuck there, so I am not sure what troops would have accomplished outside of physically abducting them. At the end of the day it's their choice to get out or see what happens.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2022)

End of the day, it's time for bed


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 24, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> End of the day, it's time for bed


night <3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 24, 2022)

russia why??? really really noooo!! I'm so worried this becomes a world war!
I don't want it, no one does!

my boys and friends live in europe and usa.... I'm super worried for them, and for my monkey bulgarian friend.. I'm so worried..

I just want to enmend things with persons before anything happens ;w;
he was just feeling alone, and I messed up, I realized it after some deep thinking. but now.... I feel like everything is fucked up. I don't want this to be the end nononooonooo ;w; ;w;

please if there's a god.... I dunno I feel bad. I'm so sensitive
I never got able to travel the world due to my dad... and now a war.... I can't this is too much!


----------



## Rimna (Feb 24, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> russia why??? really really noooo!! I'm so worried this becomes a world war!
> I don't want it, no one does!
> 
> my boys and friends live in europe and usa.... I'm super worried for them, and for my monkey bulgarian friend.. I'm so worried..
> ...



I live on the opposite end of our Black Sea border, however I am quite close to our capital. Situation's calm here for now.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 24, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I live on the opposite end of our Black Sea border, however I am quite close to our capital. Situation's calm here for now.


I'm glad you're okay so far rimna *hugs you tight*

I love you friendo, I know you live very far away from ukraine, but, yet knowing it is somehow close, I worry for you

I hope all of this calms down
I love you friend <3


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 24, 2022)

Not to be a party pooper, but if this conflict does not remain contained within the ukraine it doesn't matter how far away and where you are on this world - we're all going up in flames.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 24, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I'm glad you're okay so far rimna *hugs you tight*
> 
> I love you friendo, I know you live very far away from ukraine, but, yet knowing it is somehow close, I worry for you
> 
> ...



Well, given our country's centuries old history with Russia, if this shit gets any worse...

I fucking hope and pray and I don't even know anymore, that they stop and that it doesn't grow in an all-out war.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 24, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but if this conflict does not remain contained within the ukraine it doesn't matter how far away and where you are on this world - we're all going up in flames.


sad but true ;w;
things are going down the toilet if it doesn't contains up..



Rimna said:


> Well, given our country's centuries old history with Russia, if this shit gets any worse...
> 
> I fucking hope and pray and I don't even know anymore, that they stop and that it doesn't grow in an all-out war.


same, I hope the war stops as fast as it started.. *sigh* I'm very worried though
if it was middle east, at least we know that zone is always a call of duty ripoff but.. this shit isn't seen everyday ;w;


----------



## May_Month (Feb 24, 2022)

I can't believe anything what's happening now. I feel like everything is just a really REALLY bad dream and if I try hard enough I will wake up and everything is okay
Just so you know, no sane russian person supports this. Ukraine and Russia were in a really good relationships before 2014, I have friends from Ukraine and I know lots of other russians who have friends and family from Ukraine. No one but our insane dictator wanted this war
And there's no way back. The world is a different place now


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 24, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> So...I think WW3 may have just started. I just hope this doesn't escalate further to the point where it impacts our lives abroad.



Regardless if this stays in the Ukraine or not, we are all in a new global paradigm that doesn't equal good times ahead...

This will have a similar effect to how 9/11 effected us all (or worse).


----------



## May_Month (Feb 24, 2022)

I hate my country's government so much.. We didn't even choose Putin as a president, he's rigging the elections
And now all of us have to suffer because of this madman


----------



## Kope (Feb 24, 2022)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/goto/post?id=7251464 
Same, although sometimes I wish an asteroid would hit the planet so humans couldn’t commit more atrocities like what us going on now.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 24, 2022)

I don't know why anyone would be surprised, it's not even the first time Russia's doing that and the same guy was VP at the time.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 24, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but if this conflict does not remain contained within the ukraine it doesn't matter how far away and where you are on this world - we're all going up in flames.


I actually tried the WW3 comment with my parents, who grew up during the earlier half of the Cold War.  They tell me that Russia's threats are the same kind of posturing their leadership has been doing for decades.

In that regard, to respond to your "all up in flames" comment... Putin is not stupid enough to go nuclear if there's a military response to his aggression.  So there's at least that much.

Though just to be sure...


May_Month said:


> I can't believe anything what's happening now. I feel like everything is just a really REALLY bad dream and if I try hard enough I will wake up and everything is okay
> Just so you know, no sane russian person supports this. Ukraine and Russia were in a really good relationships before 2014, I have friends from Ukraine and I know lots of other russians who have friends and family from Ukraine. No one but our insane dictator wanted this war
> And there's no way back. The world is a different place now


I don't know how much Russian history you're taught, but I might as well try it - how do Putin's antics compare to the old Soviet leadership antics?  Is it the same kind of attitude, or is there something different about Putin in particular?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 24, 2022)

The world is fine


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 24, 2022)

This is the last fucking thing the world needs. We still have a biosphere to save from collapse, and we don't need any distractions.


----------



## Kope (Feb 24, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I don't know why anyone would be surprised, it's not even the first time Russia's doing that and the same guy was VP at the time.


I’m more concerned with the people over the politics at this point.


----------



## Kope (Feb 24, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The world is fine


American Exceptionalism at its finest


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In that regard, to respond to your "all up in flames" comment... Putin is not stupid enough to go nuclear if there's a military response to his aggression. So there's at least that much.


I sincerely hope your right, though the assumption of Putin not being stupid enough to do X have so far all proven to be wrong.

We'll see.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 24, 2022)

I can definitely agree that this isn't russias first flex like this but I can see why a lot of people are in suspense.

A yt artist I follow just got out of there before things went into lockdown. Most people there aren't all that worried apparently but he wasnt chancing it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> American Exceptionalism at its finest


More like the return to normal


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2022)

*wakes up, sees @Rinma post*
Ok, probably ok.  Today's a great...*reads news*


TyraWadman said:


> I can definitely agree that this isn't russias first flex like this but I can see why a lot of people are in suspense.
> 
> A yt artist I follow just got out of there before things went into lockdown. Most people there aren't all that worried apparently but he wasnt chancing it.


Today's coffee is obviously going to be a cappuccino with pepto-bismol creamer.
Forecast is 3 venti caramel macchiatos, hot, refill my aspirin, and bang my head on a desk repeatedly.

Rinma, et al, here's hoping we survive another day of politicians and dictators as they play bunkers and badasses for reals.  Stay safe over there, as best can be done.


----------



## Kope (Feb 24, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> More like the return to normal


Whatever you apathetic moron


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 24, 2022)

I pray that Ukraine emerges victorious from this invasion.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2022)

To our members living in or adjacent to Ukraine, stay safe. If time permits please let us (and, ideally prioritized first, loved ones) know if you're safe and / or there's anything that can be done to help, but your own safety and well-being is prioritized. Should you know of a charitable organization or crowdsourced resource pooling effort or the like to aid you and your fellow peoples, feel no shame in reaching out to them during these trying times.

For everyone, remember that similar to the immediate aftermath of a natural disaster or mass shooting or the like there will be instances of news that is partially incorrect at best or outright wrong / made by people to get page hits / Likes / whatever. With our current Very Fucking Interesting Times, please do your part and make sure anything you're going to post, retweet, or so-on is accurate before sharing. If only for other people's mental well being. Especially things that might inquire about personal information (such as charities or the like), as some people are absolutely heartless and there _will_ be phishing attempts dressed as support for harmed / displaced people. It is an unfortunate thing to say, but scarcely twelve hours in people have already reported being hit with such things.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 24, 2022)

this is for an older vent thread post,  but i now see the point about flash drives,  they do transfer data WAY slower then external hard drives,  granted my flash drive is 8 years old...


----------



## NuclearConflict (Feb 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> this is for an older vent thread post,  but i now see the point about flash drives,  they do transfer data WAY slower then external hard drives,  granted my flash drive is 8 years old...


8 YEARS? I'd be almost afraid to even move that ancient thing lol.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 24, 2022)

Today is apparently an Alex is not a functional human being day. Part of that is no doubt sleeping like arse last night, but part of it seems to be a reaction to... multiple pieces of (international) bad news dropping, plus the current pandemic situation here. And part of it my broken brain doing its broken brain thing in spades. Ugh.



NuclearConflict said:


> 8 YEARS? I'd be almost afraid to even move that ancient thing lol.


I'm pretty sure I have some USB stick somewhere old enough that it came with installation software. Definitely have ones from the mid-00s or so.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 24, 2022)

NuclearConflict said:


> 8 YEARS? I'd be almost afraid to even move that ancient thing lol.


its in good condition,  but is only 2gb


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> its in good condition,  but is only 2gb


solid state storage degrades over time - in theory a thumb drive should be faster than a physical hard drive.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 24, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> solid state storage degrades over time - in theory a thumb drive should be faster than a physical hard drive.


maybe,  its just an extra backup of stuff i barely need anymore


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2022)

Some of us are chomping at the bit here.  I want to run over, grab Rinma and crew, then gtfo.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> Whatever you apathetic moron


Well that escalated quickly


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 24, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> solid state storage degrades over time - in theory a thumb drive should be faster than a physical hard drive.


I don’t remember the timeline of USB versions, but 8 years should at least not be USB 3, so that would be one factor, no?


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 24, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I don’t remember the timeline of USB versions, but 8 years should at least not be USB 3, so that would be one factor, no?


this, also.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2022)

Please say it is at least not an Iomega Zip Drive


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 24, 2022)

You always hear the saying, "the good ol' days", well now, it seems like every day that isn't tomorrow applies to that saying very well.


----------



## Kope (Feb 24, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Well that escalated quickly


I was born on an escalator


----------



## zandelux (Feb 24, 2022)

May_Month said:


> Just so you know, no sane russian person supports this.


Sad but true: no sane person ever started a war, but many sane people have been forced to fight or suffer in them.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Feb 24, 2022)

Whooo buddy. Am I going through some shenanigans!

I’m trying to quit Lexapro (tapering, don’t worry). Every day is unpredictable. One day, I feel on top of the world— the best I felt since I was a teen. Next day, I’m irrationally angry for no reason. Then the next day, I’m jumpy and can’t stop stimming.

Websites say this can go on for months. I know I really want off this stuff, but holy macaroni! This is a roller coaster!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2022)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Whooo buddy. Am I going through some shenanigans!
> 
> I’m trying to quit Lexapro (tapering, don’t worry). Every day is unpredictable. One day, I feel on top of the world— the best I felt since I was a teen. Next day, I’m irrationally angry for no reason. Then the next day, I’m jumpy and can’t stop stimming.
> 
> Websites say this can go on for months. I know I really want off this stuff, but holy macaroni! This is a roller coaster!


So Lexapro makes you a bunny?

Jokes aside, hope you can get stabilized on it soon.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Feb 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> So Lexapro makes you a bunny?
> 
> Jokes aside, hope you can get stabilized on it soon.


Nah. The Lexapro makes me a slug. The withdrawals are the ones making me extra bunny.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 25, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> So...I think WW3 may have just started. I just hope this doesn't escalate further to the point where it impacts our lives abroad.


This has already impacted the Russian Stocks plus the Russian Oligarches. If it continues, it will soon impact Europe as a whole and if the USA gets involved, the USA too.



Minerva_Minx said:


> Please say it is at least not an Iomega Zip Drive


Hey! What's wrong with an Iomega Zip . . . hold on, my drive is clicking for some reason. I'll try another disk to see if that's the problem.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 25, 2022)

I told my dad that I want to get an Argentine tegu and he's having a nervous breakdown.

I wish I was joking. All I ever think about is pets and he can't cope with it.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 25, 2022)

I'll be honest. I am terrified of what's to come as a result of this war. When it comes down to it, I live less than a day away from Ukraine by car, and mere hours by air. I am in no condition to run or to fight. Will we be drafted or dragged into it? I don't know. 
This feels like the last nail in the coffin of my mental collapse. I don't know if I want to be online anymore. I don't know if I want to do anything either.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 25, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Hey! What's wrong with an Iomega Zip . . . hold on, my drive is clicking for some reason. I'll try another disk to see if that's the problem


i should not have posted that as now I feel old and dated.


Rimna said:


> I'll be honest. I am terrified of what's to come as a result of this war. When it comes down to it, I live less than a day away from Ukraine by car, and mere hours by air. I am in no condition to run or to fight. Will we be drafted or dragged into it? I don't know.
> This feels like the last nail in the coffin of my mental collapse. I don't know if I want to be online anymore. I don't know if I want to do anything either.


I have friends deployed now in Latvia and around.  To me, this looks like Saddam Hussein and Kuwait from when I was little.

The brutality and naked aggression of Russia is there to cause fear and panic.  I mean, right now he's threatening the US with nuclear weapons just to try and make it even more scary.  

Try and hang in there.  Every time I've seen this in the last 20 years, I usually ended up in their country.  Scariest thing for me is being recalled back to active, but for this - worth it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 25, 2022)

God this piece of shit... there must be a shit version of a chef's kiss, this is it


----------



## Kope (Feb 25, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I'll be honest. I am terrified of what's to come as a result of this war. When it comes down to it, I live less than a day away from Ukraine by car, and mere hours by air. I am in no condition to run or to fight. Will we be drafted or dragged into it? I don't know.
> This feels like the last nail in the coffin of my mental collapse. I don't know if I want to be online anymore. I don't know if I want to do anything either.





Werepuppy has come to snuggle you in these hard times!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2022)

@Rimna Are you in a NATO country?


----------



## Rimna (Feb 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Rimna Are you in a NATO country?



I am. Bulgaria.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 25, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I am. Bulgaria.


Omg, I want to do topless sunbathing there but it is probably really freaking cold!


----------



## Kope (Feb 25, 2022)

My head hurts and the world is being ruined by the 1%


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 25, 2022)

I will never get better at interviews, man. 

As soon as they deviated from the list of questions I had rehearsed (even if it's slight rephrasing) my brain goes FUCK and I'm just scrambling to pull something from my ass.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I will never get better at interviews, man.
> 
> As soon as they deviated from the list of questions I had rehearsed (even if it's slight rephrasing) my brain goes FUCK and I'm just scrambling to pull something from my ass.


eeesh yes I know how that feels. I think the trick is not to rehearse the list of questions, but rather the out-of-ass babble.

Then again I may be wrong xD


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 25, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> eeesh yes I know how that feels. I think the trick is not to rehearse the list of questions, but rather the out-of-ass babble.
> 
> Then again I may be wrong xD


For real, I have no idea. I suck at it when I don't prep, I suck at it when I do.
Please, for the love of god, I can learn the job just don't judge me based on my interview skills ;w;


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> For real, I have no idea. I suck at it when I don't prep, I suck at it when I do.
> Please, for the love of god, I can learn the job just don't judge me based on my interview skills ;w;


Well..... there's always the idea that - if one can't communicate well in interviews, then - one can't probably do so on the job either, they're thinking..... and so, instead of prepping, it may be a good idea just to be yourself..... as it'll be more genuine that way and employers will get a better feel for who you really are. That's what I do.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 25, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I am. Bulgaria.


Then you're safe until we're all fucked!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 25, 2022)

And btw it's not going too hot for Russia at the moment, perhaps they were expecting Ukraine's military to just disintegrate in the same way Afghanistan's had, thinking too hard that everything is 100% reliant on US leadership or radioactive cow shit level of a lack thereof


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 25, 2022)

My real question is when will the conflict come to mainland US? Will it be nuclear? Initially, I don't think so. We can expect cruise missile strikes on important military infrastructure, oil refineries, ports, factories, and financial areas. Although how will we respond to that, I am not entirely sure. Let's just hope this war will remain conventional at least.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 25, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> And btw it's not going too hot for Russia at the moment, perhaps they were expecting Ukraine's military to just disintegrate in the same way Afghanistan's had, thinking too hard that everything is 100% reliant on US leadership or radioactive cow shit level of a lack thereof


"Russian Battleship, go f**k yourself"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 25, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> My real question is when will the conflict come to mainland US? Will it be nuclear? Initially, I don't think so. We can expect cruise missile strikes on important military infrastructure, oil refineries, ports, factories, and financial areas. Although how will we respond to that, I am not entirely sure. Let's just hope this war will remain conventional at least.


It's an empty threat.  He fears THAAD.


Frank Gulotta said:


> And btw it's not going too hot for Russia at the moment, perhaps they were expecting Ukraine's military to just disintegrate in the same way Afghanistan's had, thinking too hard that everything is 100% reliant on US leadership or radioactive cow shit level of a lack thereof


When a border guard post tells you to go F*** yourself to a warship and a battalion is hanging out at Chernobyl, you kinda know this has gone sideways


----------



## ben909 (Feb 25, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> My real question is when will the conflict come to mainland US? Will it be nuclear? Initially, I don't think so. We can expect cruise missile strikes on important military infrastructure, oil refineries, ports, factories, and financial areas. Although how will we respond to that, I am not entirely sure. Let's just hope this war will remain conventional at least.


outside of a cyberattack, i don't think so, we have nukes as well, and the old cold war rule stands, if you fire nukes, we will fire, and everyone will die


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's an empty threat. He fears THAAD.


THAAD wasn't designed to shoot down cruise missiles as they fly at extremely altitudes unlike ballistic missiles.


ben909 said:


> outside of a cyberattack, i don't think so, we have nukes as well, and the old cold war rule stands, if you fire nukes, we will fire, and everyone will die


Not saying that they will use nukes first, and if they use conventional weapons only, will we respond in kind?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Russian Battleship, go f**k yourself"


I've noticed Yellow-Blue on your pfp background. I appreciate everyone using these colors. More and more people join this trend. It means a lot to me and I'm sure to our people too. Thank you for your support.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 25, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> THAAD wasn't designed to shoot down cruise missiles as they fly at extremely altitudes unlike ballistic missiles.
> 
> Not saying that they will use nukes first, and if they use conventional weapons only, will we respond in kind?


i doubt they will, i am not sure if they would attack nato or a base on an island somewere, but i doubt they will hit the mainland

also, aren't cruse missiles the low flying ones, normal sams work on those to a point

...
i am going to avoid saying more because its already straying close to banned topics


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 25, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> THAAD wasn't designed to shoot down cruise missiles as they fly at extremely altitudes unlike ballistic missiles.
> 
> Not saying that they will use nukes first, and if they use conventional weapons only, will we respond in kind?


Having worked on them, C-RAM, interceptors, Patriots, I'll take your word for that.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i doubt they will, i am not sure if they would attack nato or a base on an island somewere, but i doubt they will hit the mainland
> 
> also, aren't cruse missiles the low flying ones, normal sams work on those to a point
> 
> ...


Sorry, the border guard post last words are legendary


----------



## ben909 (Feb 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry, the border guard post last words are legendary


i know


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> the video won't load, but from news stuff i have seen, i knew that "no casualties" was a total lie, war is a dirty thing


Just watch it on the main site, it's one minute video.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 25, 2022)

Ringo the Wolf said:


> Just watch it on the main site.


don't have a you tube account, but i have seen videos from news on goggle or nyt


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> don't have a you tube account, but i have seen videos from news on goggle or nyt


It's not from news or anything, more like a compilation of pictures as a proof that there IS casualties on Russian side, while the scum keeps lying. Everyone needs to know the truth, and we are on the side of the truth.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 25, 2022)

which side is this ment to show, Russian casualties, defense casualties, or civilian casualties?  (going to sleep soon though)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> which side is this ment to show, Russian casualties, defense casualties, or civilian casualties?  (going to sleep soon though)


All of the pictures are the Russian soldiers, no one else.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Having worked on them, C-RAM, interceptors, Patriots, I'll take your word for that.


Yes these would be ideal if deployed around strategic locations, though it depends on just how many missiles will they throw at us.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 25, 2022)

Ringo the Wolf said:


> All of the pictures are the Russian soldiers, no one else.


ok


----------



## ben909 (Feb 25, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Yes these would be ideal if deployed around strategic locations, though it depends on just how many missiles will they throw at us.


if talking about the us mainland, they would need to be fired from ships or subs, meaning a limited number can be used, icbms are different, but i think even putin fears cold war style mad

although again firing at nato allies is a different story


----------



## ben909 (Feb 25, 2022)

last thing for tonight, good luck ringo and stay safe


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> last thing for tonight, good luck ringo and stay safe


Thank you, I'll try.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 25, 2022)

Ringo the Wolf said:


> Thank you, I'll try.


Night Ringo, Rinma, and all others there!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Night Ringo, Rinma, and all others there!


You going to sleep too?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 25, 2022)

Nap.

At least until the phone rings.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Nap.
> 
> At least until the phone rings.


Ah, alright. Have a good nap. I should go to sleep soon. The night seems calm. We're also in darkness, as we're using no lights inside and outside, you can guess why.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 25, 2022)

Ringo the Wolf said:


> It's not from news or anything, more like a compilation of pictures as a proof that there IS casualties on Russian side, while the scum keeps lying. Everyone needs to know the truth, and we are on the side of the truth.


Lots of good news on that, yeah. Javelins are proving quite effective against ruski tanks, got the Ghost of Kyiv in the skies, lots of stuff. There's even a group of Ukranian troops who captured a functioning T-80


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Lots of good news on that, yeah. Javelins are proving quite effective against ruski tanks, got the Ghost of Kyiv in the skies, lots of stuff. There's even a group of Ukranian troops who captured a functioning T-80


Ours even got to eat the Russian MREs. They said it's not bad, but it's better to eat our own food, lmao.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> if talking about the us mainland, they would need to be fired from ships or subs, meaning a limited number can be used, icbms are different, but i think even putin fears cold war style mad


More like subs and bombers.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 25, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> More like subs and bombers.


Russia is not a serious threat to EU or the US, really, in a stand up fight.  The Battle of Khasham in Syria was labeled a "slaughter" by Russia and Syria based on how badly the larger Russian forces faired.  So badly, I think Russia even said they weren't there and it was all Syria's fault.

Putin just reminds me of Cobra Commander.


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Lots of good news on that, yeah. Javelins are proving quite effective against ruski tanks, got the Ghost of Kyiv in the skies, lots of stuff. There's even a group of Ukranian troops who captured a functioning T-80





Ringo the Wolf said:


> Ours even got to eat the Russian MREs. They said it's not bad, but it's better to eat our own food, lmao.


Stay well, stay safe.

You have friends here pulling for you.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Russia is not a serious threat to EU or the US, really, in a stand up fight. The Battle of Khasham in Syria was labeled a "slaughter" by Russia and Syria based on how badly the larger Russian forces faired. So badly, I think Russia even said they weren't there and it was all Syria's fault.
> 
> Putin just reminds me of Cobra Commander.


Probably because most of their soldiers are conscripts who are sent in human waves.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Stay well, stay safe.
> 
> You have friends here pulling for you.


I know. Hoping this will end in a few days, at least less than a week.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 25, 2022)

Hopefully in the next couple days Russia gets their asses handed to them by the Ukrainian people.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Hopefully in the next couple days Russia gets their asses handed to them by the Ukrainian people.


.....if that actually comes to pass... then I gotta say, Russia fell HARD in world rankings.


----------



## Kope (Feb 26, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> And btw it's not going too hot for Russia at the moment, perhaps they were expecting Ukraine's military to just disintegrate in the same way Afghanistan's had, thinking too hard that everything is 100% reliant on US leadership or radioactive cow shit level of a lack thereof


I’m surprised you don’t support Russia like Tucker Carlson and other cowardly conservatives are


----------



## Kope (Feb 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Hopefully in the next couple days Russia gets their asses handed to them by the Ukrainian people.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 26, 2022)

Lactose intoleranceeeewwewweweejdjsjajajnsdnjdjdrnrnjsnsnrkrjndsbanmntnfken in nambfnejdbbfnnpdproemkmsmsbsbbtnrndn fdsndnfbrn


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m surprised you don’t support Russia like Tucker Carlson and other cowardly conservatives are


......deceitful, not cowardly.

I believe the phrase for it is "Hide a knife behind a smile."

There are so many ways it can go wrong with a nuclear-capable power like Russia that I refuse to call their antics a smart move, but you're falling for the conservatives' trap if you blindly attribute such support to cowardice.

And that's as far as I go with that.

(Yes, I did seriously just invoke one of the Thirty-Six Stratagems.  There's a few others that could easily apply here, none of them having good consequences for civilian populations.  They're designed for winning, not ethics.)


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 26, 2022)

Discussing the conflict is fine, but please don't link videos of casualties. @Ringo the Wolf


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m surprised you don’t support Russia like Tucker Carlson and other cowardly conservatives are


Kope, why are you perpetually unable to just .. not?


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 26, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Kope, why are you perpetually unable to just .. not?


now you have to kope with it and handle the fallout


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 26, 2022)

It's terrible to wake up and check for a reaction, post, or signs of life from @rinma and others as scour news for latest developments for work stuffs.

Very, very tired right now.  going to sleep before next shift in couple of hours.  overtime is...good?  feels weird.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 26, 2022)

is the new rule of thumb is that is ok to carefuly talk about things that had happened, but not what should happen?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 26, 2022)

If anyone cares

Instructions








						Home - Serving the Flight Tracking Enthusiast - ADS-B Exchange
					

Live Radar Map Welcome to ADSBexchange.com, the world’s largest co-op of ADS-B/Mode S/MLAT feeders, and the world’s largest public source of unfiltered flight data. Access to worldwide flight tracking data opens up a whole new world of flight monitoring for hobbyists, researchers, and...




					www.adsbexchange.com
				



At top go to ADSBX radar view.  On dropdown menu , open tracking map.
You should see a lot of planes.  In the upper right, you should see U H anfd T filters.  Click U.
What's left are mostly military aircraft.

Stay safe over there, friends.  I am so, so sleepy...


----------



## Rimna (Feb 26, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's terrible to wake up and check for a reaction, post, or signs of life from @rinma and others as scour news for latest developments for work stuffs.
> 
> Very, very tired right now.  going to sleep before next shift in couple of hours.  overtime is...good?  feels weird.


I'm doing good. No draft of civilians as of yet, and I hope it stays this way


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 26, 2022)

People are coming from other countries to fight at our side, like Lithuanians, Litvians, Estonians and Polish. They will defend Ukraine and Europe together with our people. I wish them all best of luck and to make it out alive.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....if that actually comes to pass... then I gotta say, Russia fell HARD in world rankings.


Well no one thought Afghanistan could defeat the Soviets in the 80s.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 26, 2022)

You think we should start considering preparing for the worst case scenario? Make some kind of plans to increase chances of survival?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 26, 2022)

Hope for the best.


----------



## LameFox (Feb 26, 2022)

My eyes are giving me after-images like I just spent an hour staring at some of that WWI dazzle camo. It's annoying.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 26, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> You think we should start considering preparing for the worst case scenario? Make some kind of plans to increase chances of survival?


I would not waste time worrying about this. There's no indication that NATO is going to be involved in this. From how it looks the russians are not making a good impression from a military point of view - which decreases the likelyhood that they are going to attempt anything squirrely towards NATO countries (which include Bulgaria where Rimna is located)


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 26, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> I would not waste time worrying about this. There's no indication that NATO is going to be involved in this. From how it looks the russians are not making a good impression from a military point of view - which decreases the likelyhood that they are going to attempt anything squirrely towards NATO countries (which include Bulgaria where Rimna is located)


That all depends on that fucking maniac whether he wishes to get NATO involved or not. He wants to destroy NATO, which is his end goal. As well as ambitious and greedy who will try anything to get what he wants. The severe sanctions may also make them even more aggressive as they will become desperate. Who knows what they will do next.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 26, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> That all depends on that fucking maniac whether he wishes to get NATO involved or not. He wants to destroy NATO, which is his end goal. As well as ambitious and greedy who will try anything to get what he wants. The severe sanctions may also make them even more aggressive as they will become desperate. Who knows what they will do next.


Any move against NATO ends the world, and for some reason I have my doubts he's speculating for 72 virgins.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 26, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Any move against NATO ends the world, and for some reason I have my doubts he's speculating for 72 virgins.


Unless we somehow launch a preemptive nuclear attack onto Russia to minimize their retaliation capabilities, though that'll be hard to pull off.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 26, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Unless we somehow launch a preemptive nuclear attack onto Russia to minimize their retaliation capabilities, though that'll be hard to pull off.


someone waves their weapons around more if they are bluffing then if they really wanted to use them


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 26, 2022)

Ringo the Wolf said:


> People are coming from other countries to fight at our side, like Lithuanians, Litvians, Estonians and Polish. They will defend Ukraine and Europe together with our people. I wish them all best of luck and to make it out alive.


There are no boots on the ground, but that doesn't mean we aren't doing other things.


Parabellum3 said:


> You think we should start considering preparing for the worst case scenario? Make some kind of plans to increase chances of survival?


Yeah.  ask a veteran.  Tell them you can punch really hard with supple soft hands and need to know what style of moisturizer prevents bomb shelter hands.
Hint: it's CLP.


Parabellum3 said:


> That all depends on that fucking maniac whether he wishes to get NATO involved or not. He wants to destroy NATO, which is his end goal. As well as ambitious and greedy who will try anything to get what he wants. The severe sanctions may also make them even more aggressive as they will become desperate. Who knows what they will do next.


No, Putin is hoping the US veteran and active duty are held back by politicians and general public because they can't stand defending freedom any more.


ben909 said:


> someone waves their weapons around more if they are bluffing then if they really wanted to use them


Got to go to work now.  Laters?


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 26, 2022)

NATO's actively supplying weapons and equipment to Ukrainian military forces.

They're already involved, just not in a way that risks open conflict with Russian troops.


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 26, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Unless we somehow launch a preemptive nuclear attack onto Russia to minimize their retaliation capabilities, though that'll be hard to pull off.


There's no indication Russia's Dead Hand system isn't active, nor is there any indication it _is_. The best course of action would be to not poke the bear and see what wakes up.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 26, 2022)

The-Courier said:


> There's no indication Russia's Dead Hand system isn't active, nor is there any indication it _is_. The best course of action would be to not poke the bear and see what wakes up.


Eh, Perimeter has had mishaps and maintenance on its constituent system is reportedly spotty. Furthermore, Russia has other problems maintaining its nuclear arsenal and develop new weapons, like the mess in the Arkhangelsk with their Project Pluto knockoff. 

So I'm a little skeptical that they're ready for a thermonuclear war with us, but it would be wise to be careful how we escalate this. 

I do think NATO could doing more militarily, but the sanctions seem to be working more effectively (and was before the exclusion of Russia from SWIFT was considered) and NATO is lockstep with us. 

There is some cause for hope here.

@Ringo the Wolf , I hope you're staying safe.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 26, 2022)

I hear that Germany is sending some thousand Panzerfaust 3s to Ukraine
Do I hear an "aw sh**, here we go again" from the russian tankers?


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I hear that Germany is sending some thousand Panzerfaust 3s to Ukraine
> Do I hear an "aw sh**, here we go again" from the russian tankers?


Yep, Ukraine's been receiving a _lot_ of AT and AA equipment from just about everybody. It's been extremely effective so far, and I hope it remains that way.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 26, 2022)

assuming it gets there


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> assuming it gets there


They've been receiving AT and AA equipment since before the invasion even started, Ukraine's pretty well stocked by now.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 26, 2022)

The-Courier said:


> They've been receiving AT and AA equipment since before the invasion even started, Ukraine's pretty well stocked by now.


Been looking at the reports, the Javelin is so very effective, it's awesome. Even the new impact grilles they're installing over the turrets of the T-80s isn't stopping them

The "St. Javelin, protector of Ukraine" memes are great too. It's spreading off the internet and you're seeing the drawings of her in irl photos now


----------



## ben909 (Feb 26, 2022)

should we move this to a thread other then vent thread, its truely a vent for those in eastern Europe,  but maybe is not for the rest of is talking about it


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> should we move this to a thread other then vent thread, its truely a vent for those in eastern Europe,  but maybe is not for the rest of is talking about it


Bloop


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/ukraine.1678793/


----------



## ben909 (Feb 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Bloop
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/ukraine.1678793/


*panics as there is now 2*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> should we move this to a thread other then vent thread, its truely a vent for those in eastern Europe,  but maybe is not for the rest of is talking about it





			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/ukranian-war-discussion-thread.1678794/


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/ukranian-war-discussion-thread.1678794/


Oh lol well


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I hear that Germany is sending some thousand Panzerfaust 3s to Ukraine
> Do I hear an "aw sh**, here we go again" from the russian tankers?


The history repeats as someone said, which is very true. There's a deep meaning to that so it's fine if you don't get it (it's about our history, and a bit of Finland history).


----------



## Kope (Feb 26, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Kope, why are you perpetually unable to just .. not?


I just want a better world for us all by complaining on the internet


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 26, 2022)

The-Courier said:


> There's no indication Russia's Dead Hand system isn't active, nor is there any indication it _is_. The best course of action would be to not poke the bear and see what wakes up.





Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, Perimeter has had mishaps and maintenance on its constituent system is reportedly spotty. Furthermore, Russia has other problems maintaining its nuclear arsenal and develop new weapons, like the mess in the Arkhangelsk with their Project Pluto knockoff.


Perimeter will be useless IF all or most silos have been destroyed.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 26, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Perimeter will be useless IF all or most silos have been destroyed.


and subs, and planes, and ...

they don't want to use their nukes, they point out they have them because we have them, and as a deterent to attacking the mainland

putin himself could not guarantee his own safety in a nuclear war, and thus i don't think he wants it, dictators may through their armys lives away and kills civilians like its no big deal, but they care for their own safety


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 26, 2022)

If Ukraine can hold out, which I don't doubt a determined population can, this isn't good for Putin.

Which isn't good for my taxes either, but for this?  yippie kay yay


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 26, 2022)

I have a headache and I’m out of gingerbread dough. (The two are completely unrelated, but both are cause for the sads, because pain hurts and gingerbread dough is delicious.)

Also it’s 4:30 in the morning and guess who isn’t asleep yet?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 26, 2022)

I cast sleep
*rolls dice, gets 1*
Damn it!

Sorry to hear.  it's been a miserable week all around.  Hopefully soon we can all sleep soundly again


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Lactose intoleranceeeewwewweweejdjsjajajnsdnjdjdrnrnjsnsnrkrjndsbanmntnfken in nambfnejdbbfnnpdproemkmsmsbsbbtnrndn fdsndnfbrn


Welcome to my world. Try Lactaid milk. I can actually enjoy a bowl of cereal without gastric distress later in the day.

On another subject, retailers are removing Stolichnaya Vodka from the shelves to protest the invasion. Selling it off at cost to move it out. Um, for the record, Stoli is made in Rigo, Latvia. A NATO country. I guess nobody reads labels anymore. Well, more for me, then.

*sips on my ice-cold Stoli with a bit of hot black rye bread.*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 26, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Perimeter will be useless IF all or most silos have been destroyed.


That's a big if.

Russia is a massive country spanning 11 timezones with nuclear launch facilities across that entire length. It's unrealistic to think that we'd be able to hit all those facilities before they could launch. Lousy maintenance might keep some of those launches from happening, possibly saving lives and infrastructure on our end, but the long-term truth is a nuclear conflict would costly us and the Russians. Furthermore, Perimeter was put in place to ensure that a decapitation strike wouldn't cripple a retaliatory strike by the Russians; it's basically a nuclear dead man's switch. 

Now, I think multiple countries sending military aid to Ukraine is a step in the right direction as are the sanctions. There are other options available to us depending if the Russian proper forces in-country right now are as ineffective as their proxies/mercenaries were in Khasam, as someone here pointed out. 

Also, didn't know where to put this, but for Ukrainians looking for a route out of the country, ideally Slovakia, the Czech Republic, and the Germany to would be the way to go, providing you can safely reach the border, which could not be case. Poland I've heard from friends and colleagues is processing refugees and seems amenable to them as well, for the moment. However, trying to make it out of the major cities under siege right now is bad idea and best option is to hunker down underground in the closest thing you can find to an air raid shelter.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 27, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> *snip*


If nukes didn't exist just imagine how hard everyone would be whoopin russia's ass rn

Btw, we're trying to move discussion of the war in general out of the vent thread. Go here: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/ukranian-war-discussion-thread.1678794/


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 27, 2022)

Americans suck at geography.  I am embarrassed for my country.

I was forgiving earlier today when someone posted Turkey as Ukraine because relatively close, but wrong.  Then my son's teacher had it in Norway.  Then I looked it up, ala older post and google, and yup, it's an epidemic.  If we were lumberjacks, the only thing safe in the forest would be the trees.

I'm going to bang my head in a corner until I fall asleep.


----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2022)

The-Courier said:


> They've been receiving AT and AA equipment since before the invasion even started, Ukraine's pretty well stocked by now.



When I read "AA" equipment, my first thought was Alcoholics Anonymous, and I had this brief imagine of them airdropping copies of The Big Book, along with thermoses of coffee...but carry on, carry on!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 27, 2022)

Woo, headache seems to have fucked off overnight. Knock on wood. Hopefully things stay that way!



Minerva_Minx said:


> Americans suck at geography.  I am embarrassed for my country.
> 
> I was forgiving earlier today when someone posted Turkey as Ukraine because relatively close, but wrong.  Then my son's teacher had it in Norway.  Then I looked it up, ala older post and google, and yup, it's an epidemic.  If we were lumberjacks, the only thing safe in the forest would be the trees.
> 
> I'm going to bang my head in a corner until I fall asleep.


Wait what Norway? But… what?
Don’t get me wrong, I couldn’t pick out Ukraine on a blind map, but NORWAY? It’s not even remotely adjacent to Russia!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 27, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Wait what Norway? But… what?
> Don’t get me wrong, I couldn’t pick out Ukraine on a blind map, but NORWAY? It’s not even remotely adjacent to Russia!


I'll admit a blind map would give me problems on it too.

The idea that someone pointed it in Norway really threw me off though.  I probably would have made the mistake of pinning it around Belarus (uh, that's the neighbor just upstairs of Ukraine if the map I'm looking at now is right).


----------



## Rimna (Feb 27, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Americans suck at geography.  I am embarrassed for my country.
> 
> I was forgiving earlier today when someone posted Turkey as Ukraine because relatively close, but wrong.  Then my son's teacher had it in Norway.  Then I looked it up, ala older post and google, and yup, it's an epidemic.  If we were lumberjacks, the only thing safe in the forest would be the trees.
> 
> I'm going to bang my head in a corner until I fall asleep.


Because I saw this post earlier, I decided to make a blind map test. Outside of Europe, I got many countries wrong. But a teacher should at least... you know... double-check it on a map. Jeez.

Maybe I should do a blind States test and see if I can get anything but Texas right.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 27, 2022)

"ok ok we can admit schools need work"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 27, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Because I saw this post earlier, I decided to make a blind map test. Outside of Europe, I got many countries wrong. But a teacher should at least... you know... double-check it on a map. Jeez.
> 
> Maybe I should do a blind States test and see if I can get anything but Texas right.


Here, I'll give you a bit of a head start:

The one in the northeast that looks like a dog's head is New York and the one in the middle of the country that looks like a pan or cleaver is Oklahoma.

Unfortunately, I don't know how much more of a cheat sheet I can build for the US as there are quite a few states with similar shapes.  Oh well.



I actually did a blind map test as well.  Of Europe in my case.  I actually got 65% right.

The former Yugoslavian countries and some of the really tiny city-states (that might not be the right term, they're just THAT small on the map test I did) threw me off.

I got 96% on a United States test as well (embarrassingly I misattributed Michigan to Minnesota at first.  I ALMOST mixed up Iowa with one other state).

I MIGHT be able to pull at least a passing grade for South America, but I would be almost completely hopeless if the test were for Africa or Asia.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 27, 2022)

People need to learn how to use the block feature on here. It's very simple: you hit the "ignore" button whenever hovering your cursor over another user's avatar sweeties, whenever you wish to block a user..... only then will the feature kick in on a particular user, and then they'll be aware of it.

There ya go ☺. I suppose I can't criticize people for their ignorance though..... (shrug).


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 27, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Woo, headache seems to have fucked off overnight. Knock on wood. Hopefully things stay that way!
> 
> 
> Wait what Norway? But… what?
> Don’t get me wrong, I couldn’t pick out Ukraine on a blind map, but NORWAY? It’s not even remotely adjacent to Russia!


I've also been in a military briefing that gave the US a population of 1.3 billion and said that's a factor in why no one wants to attack us.

Off by a billion is close.  Not like math, words and numbers mean things, really.  *face palms*

Edit: it was a social studies teacher.  Thank god my kids lived in Europe


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 27, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Americans suck at geography. I am embarrassed for my country.


They also suck at many other things like science and history as well, American education is a joke.


----------



## LameFox (Feb 27, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I've also been in a military briefing that gave the US a population of 1.3 billion and said that's a factor in why no one wants to attack us.
> 
> Off by a billion is close.  Not like math, words and numbers mean things, really.  *face palms*
> 
> Edit: it was a social studies teacher.  Thank god my kids lived in Europe


They should put that one in charge of logistics, nobody would ever run out of anything.


----------



## Kope (Feb 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They also suck at many other things like science and history as well, American education is a joke.


There’s a reason we rank last in almost everything when it comes to developed countries


----------



## ben909 (Feb 28, 2022)

" because one party wants to reshape history and the other one is just unwilling to pay for schools? "


can we please not go here


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 28, 2022)

If you want help finding Ukraine easily on an unlabelled map, just remember where the Black Sea is, because it is a useful point of reference for several adjacent countries.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> If you want help finding Ukraine easily on an unlabelled map, just remember where the Black Sea is, because it is a useful point of reference for several adjacent countries.


That's actually how I remembered where the Ukraine and Turkey where.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 28, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> That's actually how I remembered where the Ukraine and Turkey where.



As far as most countries go, they're actually pretty easy to spot. It's not like hunting for Bhutan or Montenegro.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 28, 2022)

Quitting bad habits that give you comfort feels like cutting off a piece of yourself. You'd think you feel better when you're improving yourself


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 28, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Quitting bad habits that give you comfort feels like cutting off a piece of yourself. You'd think you feel better when you're improving yourself



Perhaps something positive to concentrate on would help; maybe the new good habits you're establishing- because they will become part of your personality and who you are.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 28, 2022)

I can totally feel the “quitting habits that give you comfort but aren’t necessarily healthy sucks.” I have accrued quite a few maladaptive (to varying degrees) coping mechanisms, and without having alternative methods to turn to, just flat not doing the thing essentially amounts to bottling things up. Which, yanno, is an excellent way to not feel better.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 28, 2022)

i can sympathize
trying to cut down on marijuana usage
I use it nearly every day and I don't like how much time is spent....not myself taking it. Its just so hard to tell myself to skip it, so easy for me to come up with excuses. ugh
I can only imagine how hard it was for my parents to quit smoking cigarettes if weed is this hard to kick for me.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> There’s a reason we rank last in almost everything when it comes to developed countries


Ive legit gotten into arguments with people who thought the Trail of Tears was a good thing and that the Native Americans were terrorists.


----------



## Rimna (Mar 1, 2022)

I think I'm going mad. I feel detached from reality. Applied for some 10 jobs yesterday and I'll keep applying until someone else hires. I'm not sure if anything happening with me is real anymore. I feel like I've died a decade ago and I can't let go.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 1, 2022)

Yay.

No the good excited yay, the I'm exhausted, my mind is slush, I can't think straight, coffee isn't doing it for me soul crushing yay.  The yay that looks at a struggling people and realizes Masked Singer and Rihanna being pregnant are seemingly more import.  The yay of just wow, this is it?

I just don't want to go to work.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 1, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I think I'm going mad. I feel detached from reality. Applied for some 10 jobs yesterday and I'll keep applying until someone else hires. I'm not sure if anything happening with me is real anymore. I feel like I've died a decade ago and I can't let go.


Applying for job is partly a grind; before I worked for the firm I'm with now, I submitted 20 resumes with tailored cover letters and heard back from less than half of those submissions. My brother takes the cake, though, since he submitted 200 resumes before he finally made it through AIG's interview after he decided he didn't like his first job.

It sucks, but you've got to keep trying.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 1, 2022)

I have seen evidence of people writing code to automatically submit job applications. 
The applications are poor, but I suppose they are hoping that if they submit ~500 applications, they only need to get lucky once.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 1, 2022)

My brother's probation officer said that he will be transferred back to Illinois (over 2,000 miles away). I'm so happy. We don't have to fear for our safety anymore.


----------



## Kope (Mar 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ive legit gotten into arguments with people who thought the Trail of Tears was a good thing and that the Native Americans were terrorists.


Wtf


----------



## Kope (Mar 1, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I think I'm going mad. I feel detached from reality. Applied for some 10 jobs yesterday and I'll keep applying until someone else hires. I'm not sure if anything happening with me is real anymore. I feel like I've died a decade ago and I can't let go.


I feel like a walking corpse as well.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 1, 2022)

My mind has been fogged up for several days. I've actually been physically weak and had this partial sense of just giving up. Been having random flashes of short vivid memories and confusion just pop up. It feels like something hypothetically just died, and that life itself is completely meaningless and unnecessary, without any fundamental reason to inhabit conscious beings. I feel like time just froze, and I'm just taking in random moments clouding the present. Maybe it's just rumination, because subconsciously, I did give up. Maybe my mind is preparing for my demise.


----------



## Kope (Mar 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> My mind has been fogged up for several days. I've actually been physically weak and had this partial sense of just giving up. Been having random flashes of short vivid memories and confusion just pop up. It feels like something hypothetically just died, and that life itself is completely meaningless and unnecessary, without any fundamental reason to inhabit conscious beings. I feel like time just froze, and I'm just taking in random moments clouding the present. Maybe it's just rumination, because subconsciously, I did give up. Maybe my mind is preparing for my demise.


We are here for you


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 1, 2022)

Prepping for interviews for 4 hourssssssss
I'd better get one of these or I'm gonna lose my shiiiiiiit
So tiiiiiiired of researching companiessss
I have interviews tomorrow and thursdayyy
Both companies contacted me just todaaayyyyy
I assumed one of them rejected me because communications just suddenly stopped for days with no follow up


----------



## Regret (Mar 1, 2022)

Speaking of interviews, I absolutely butchered one about two weeks ago.  It was honestly super embarrassing that I bombed a couple of technical questions I supposedly should have known.  That moment was constantly playing in repeat in my head for the next few days lol.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 2, 2022)

I’m chronically sleep deprived and yet falling back to sleep when I’ve had seriously not enough sleep seems utterly impossible. Fuck you, body!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2022)

Interview went well. 
Much better than the last one. Wasn't as flustered and I managed to get the key words in. 
Still not perfect but at this rate I don't think I ever will perfect it. Every employer is different and has different expectations- not to mention the actual people who do the interviews/recruiting probably don't follow a script so it all comes out differently. 

I have to come up with something to sell for my next interview though.
It doesn't have to be anything super serious but I don't want to be too silly either.
I don't know what. I don't know my audience or what their needs are.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 2, 2022)

Kope said:


> Wtf


Same people also wanted America to become a theocracy.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have to come up with something to sell for my next interview though.
> It doesn't have to be anything super serious but I don't want to be too silly either.
> I don't know what. I don't know my audience or what their needs are.


Some sort of cute/trendy home storage solution, maybe? Like a glove basket or a shoe stand or something to tuck away those kinda unsightly odds and sods we all have at home but don’t really want to be looking at.

Unless you need to bring visual aids it’s also something you can tailor a little bit on the fly if they give you more of a target audience directive. Maybe. I don’t know the wider context so I’m not sure if it’s anything like what you need.


----------



## Kope (Mar 2, 2022)

If


Baron Tredegar said:


> Same people also wanted America to become a theocracy.


If anything the colonizers were terrorists


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 2, 2022)

Kope said:


> If
> 
> If anything the colonizers were terrorists



MANIFEST DESTINY


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Interview went well.
> Much better than the last one. Wasn't as flustered and I managed to get the key words in.
> Still not perfect but at this rate I don't think I ever will perfect it. Every employer is different and has different expectations- not to mention the actual people who do the interviews/recruiting probably don't follow a script so it all comes out differently.
> 
> ...


Javelins?  Or Russian Gazebo tanks?

Seriously, sportswear.  Easy, elastic, and if you have really comfortable.fabric or custom fits, it feels like wearing a dream.

Zelensky wear.  Tactically bold for a passionate night


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Javelins?  Or Russian Gazebo tanks?
> 
> Seriously, sportswear.  Easy, elastic, and if you have really comfortable.fabric or custom fits, it feels like wearing a dream.
> 
> Zelensky wear.  Tactically bold for a passionate night



I wear military issue thermal underwear with tactical fly opening.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 2, 2022)

Kope said:


> If
> 
> If anything the colonizers were terrorists


Thats what I said. them comparing Tecumseh with al qaeda and isis almost caused me to get in a fight with them. Another person there said quote "Abraham Lincoln owned slaves and sent them to an island infested with snakes." That person was almost 20.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Interview went well.
> Much better than the last one. Wasn't as flustered and I managed to get the key words in.
> Still not perfect but at this rate I don't think I ever will perfect it. Every employer is different and has different expectations- not to mention the actual people who do the interviews/recruiting probably don't follow a script so it all comes out differently.
> 
> ...


Well done with the interview, but it's weird the other interview is making that request of you, unless it's a marketing job.


----------



## Rimna (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm pretty sure I just got scammed for 100 euros. This was the first and last time I donate money to someone I don't personally know and trust irl


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I'm pretty sure I just got scammed for 100 euros. This was the first and last time I donate money to someone I don't personally know and trust irl


Damn dude. Any way for you to get those Euros back?


----------



## Rimna (Mar 3, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Damn dude. Any way for you to get those Euros back?


I'll contact Paypal support but since I chose "send to friend/family", I really doubt it.

Until now I had no notion that this person would lie. The name that appeared on my transaction after it was completed was entirely different than the guy's name. I tried contacting him, as well as sending a message to the recipient in Paypal but I have no response from either. It's been almost 24 hours.

The sad thing about it is that shit like this erodes my trust in people and makes me more bitter and paranoid.


----------



## Rimna (Mar 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I'll contact Paypal support but since I chose "send to friend/family", I really doubt it.
> 
> Until now I had no notion that this person would lie. The name that appeared on my transaction after it was completed was entirely different than the guy's name. I tried contacting him, as well as sending a message to the recipient in Paypal but I have no response from either. It's been almost 24 hours.
> 
> The sad thing about it is that shit like this erodes my trust in people and makes me more bitter and paranoid.



Yeah, PayPal support just confirmed they can't refund it. It's my fault for chosing friends and family. I'll go to the bank next week and hopefully get my money back


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 3, 2022)

Need to chauffeur boyfriend today. Woke up with headache. Uuugh!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 3, 2022)

First successful incursion into VRChat last night.

...I had to cycle through about 3-4 versions of the same two worlds before I found a group where I felt calm and even then it took 20+ minutes for me to start interacting.  Common procedure with me and first interacting with people.

Apparently VRChat has a crasher problem and there's some furries who banded together and are doing the task of reporting these people.  They're also apparently reaching beyond FurHub to catch the crashers - like some of them camping out in Black Cat (one of the most common VR hangout worlds - I think it's a diner?).


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 3, 2022)

I hope I can nap after this zoom meeting.
So tired.
Bad sleep two nights in a row. 
Brain is blah and body is shaky.
Gotta prep for my interview around 4.
ripojrgjenaqgngwikftnjwPNERTjqwpe[rifjnqwpeijtn


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Yeah, PayPal support just confirmed they can't refund it. It's my fault for chosing friends and family. I'll go to the bank next week and hopefully get my money back


Some PayPal users utilize a different name for transactions on PayPal, but the company for the card or account you have on file with PayPal can refund the money if you can provide proof of fraud, though the banking laws where you are could differ on fraud protection.


----------



## Rimna (Mar 4, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Some PayPal users utilize a different name for transactions on PayPal, but the company for the card or account you have on file with PayPal can refund the money if you can provide proof of fraud, though the banking laws where you are could differ on fraud protection.



I heard from one of the guys involved with this PayPal account that I sent the money to. They showed me a link where they do warn about the discrepancy in the names.

Everything seems to be good in that regard.

Apart from that though, I am looking forward to the short vacation next week. I am at the end of my limits with this job. I have heard back from only one place and they told me that my application was declined because I'm not the right fit.

I want out of this horseshit so badly. I have never ever had a working experience as horrible as here. Sanity is on a rapid decline.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 4, 2022)

Just arrived to my parents' home, first thing I do there is clean some cat vomit -_-


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Just arrived to my parents' home, first thing I do there is clean some cat vomit -_-



Gross!

But I hope you enjoy visiting your family.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 4, 2022)

ack I have so many interesting characters I've made that I wish I could do more with
Can't commission art except once in a while, cause that's expensive. And anyways I only have ref sheets for my 2 sonas
Can't draw myself because I'm terrible and trying to practice I get all perfectionist and extremely stressed out
Can't even write anything for them despite having experience doing stories, because I'm on month 5 of writer's block that's so bad I can't break it and can barely touch a pen to write


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> ack I have so many interesting characters I've made that I wish I could do more with
> Can't commission art except once in a while, cause that's expensive. And anyways I only have ref sheets for my 2 sonas
> Can't draw myself because I'm terrible and trying to practice I get all perfectionist and extremely stressed out
> Can't even write anything for them despite having experience doing stories, because I'm on month 5 of writer's block that's so bad I can't break it and can barely touch a pen to write


*S A M E*


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 4, 2022)

IIIIIIIIIIIM FREEZING COOOOOOOLD
TWO BLANKETS ON
AAAAAAAAAAH
I NEED THE HEAT BACK ONNNN
BUT IF I GO DOWN INTO THE BASEMENT ILL BE EVEN COLDERRRRRR
I FINISHED MY INTERVIEWS FOR THIS WEEEEK
I JUST WANNA HEAR I GOT THE JAWWWWWWWWWWWB
PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAASE
IM ALSO HONGRYYYYYYYYYYY
IM GONNA MAKE SOME CHEESY MASHED POTATOES AND SALMONNNNNNNN
WITH VEGGIESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIM FREEZING COOOOOOOLD
> TWO BLANKETS ON
> AAAAAAAAAAH
> I NEED THE HEAT BACK ONNNN
> ...


If not this job, you'll get another with your efforts.


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Can't even write anything for them despite having experience doing stories, because I'm on month 5 of writer's block that's so bad I can't break it and can barely touch a pen to write


It might help to read a few books for inspiration and research purposes, since new reading material can help spur new ideas.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 4, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It might help to read a few books for inspiration and research purposes, since new reading material can help spur new ideas.


I read pretty much constantly


----------



## May_Month (Mar 5, 2022)

Paypal doesn't work in Russia now, so all russian artists will lose their income, me included
God I wish I could leave this country, but I don't even have the money to do so


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2022)

May_Month said:


> Paypal doesn't work in Russia now, so all russian artists will lose their income, me included
> God I wish I could leave this country, but I don't even have the money to do so


Which is really fucking stupid if you ask me.

Have you heard about and/or checked out Payoneer, Skrill and Stripe?

~Edit~
Check out SubscribeStar too if you can. There should be a lot of alternatives to PayPal.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I'll contact Paypal support but since I chose "send to friend/family", I really doubt it.
> 
> Until now I had no notion that this person would lie. The name that appeared on my transaction after it was completed was entirely different than the guy's name. I tried contacting him, as well as sending a message to the recipient in Paypal but I have no response from either. It's been almost 24 hours.
> 
> The sad thing about it is that shit like this erodes my trust in people and makes me more bitter and paranoid.


So sorry for the late reply. Been feeling rather down as of late and don't want it affecting other people.

In the event you don't get all your money back or even partially you can at least learn from it and warn other people from falling into the same trap. The sooner people know about this trap the better.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 5, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Which is really fucking stupid if you ask me.
> 
> Have you heard about and/or checked out Payoneer, Skrill and Stripe?
> 
> ...


Sanctions evasion aside, those services are required to be compliant with US sanctions, with the exception of Skrill, which still complies still it is payment processor that does business here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2022)

There is a scribbly scrabbly creature in my ceiling and it has disabled the link between the aerial and television. 

It sounds like some massive ceiling beast, but I bet if I get up there it will be a squirrel.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> There is a scribbly scrabbly creature in my ceiling and it has disabled the link between the aerial and television.
> 
> It sounds like some massive ceiling beast, but I bet if I get up there it will be a squirrel.



Sorry for the laugh emote. Just the way you described.
No bueno for actually disabling stuff though. That sucks.


----------



## May_Month (Mar 5, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Which is really fucking stupid if you ask me.
> 
> Have you heard about and/or checked out Payoneer, Skrill and Stripe?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I'll try everything out, but my hopes are low since nobody wants to deal with Russia anymore


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 5, 2022)

Womp womp. I probably have less than four weeks left before COVID data becomes pretty much unavailable here. They’re talking about scratching out the pandemic legislation that was put in place, and removing its classification as a disease that’s a danger to the public.

I’m not in a good place right now. I _know_ people are going to take this as “it’s not dangerous anymore” which is scary on its own. But if there’s no data available for me to be able to make actual informed decisions, it’s going to be basically impossible to keep safe. I want to crawl into a hole and never come back out.


----------



## Raever (Mar 5, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Womp womp. I probably have less than four weeks left before COVID data becomes pretty much unavailable here. They’re talking about scratching out the pandemic legislation that was put in place, and removing its classification as a disease that’s a danger to the public.
> 
> I’m not in a good place right now. I _know_ people are going to take this as “it’s not dangerous anymore” which is scary on its own. But if there’s no data available for me to be able to make actual informed decisions, it’s going to be basically impossible to keep safe. I want to crawl into a hole and never come back out.



Is this in the US or elsewhere? If elsewhere, I can try and keep you updated with what the US makes available?
Not sure if it'd be worth it to you though. v_v;


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 5, 2022)

Raever said:


> Is this in the US or elsewhere? If elsewhere, I can try and keep you updated with what the US makes available?
> Not sure if it'd be worth it to you though. v_v;


I’m in Sweden. It’s super disappointing to see how they’ve pretty much just… flat decided that we’re going to be done with the pandemic because it’s inconvenient. Totally not related to it being an election year, I’m sure. :V

“What will be done if there’s another wave in fall?”
“We don’t believe there will be, but if there is we’ll cross that bridge then.”
(Read: We hope it happens after September 11 so it won’t hurt current government’s chances at reelection.)

I have zero faith in the population to make wise decisions in regards to pandemic safety, right now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2022)

May_Month said:


> Thank you so much, I'll try everything out, but my hopes are low since nobody wants to deal with Russia anymore


May wanna try https://www.buymeacoffee.com while you're at it. People are trying all sorts of alternatives currently.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 5, 2022)

On FA I have 47 unread journals.  My work email is a few hundred, personal is nearly 300.  All Ukraine or Russian friends.  Of all 5hings in life,  none is as hard as shutting down the emotions, fighting for the next foot, and telling yourself you're human and people are awesome and joyous and good and then cycle through harrowing emails.  I know the minute Apple Pay and Google pay went down.  The second Paypal was offline.  I can tell you thst at 2130EST last night most Moskva ATMs were running low on money.

I can damn near tell how close someone is at any given moment to disaster or salvation.

Day 10.
To my friends in Russia and Ukraine: the only things I can really say is prepare.  I wish I could be happy or kind or funny or whatever was needed to be to end suffering.  I have hope, but that candle is fading.  I just wish I didn't have to feel until this was over, but my dim hope is this all comes to a better place.


----------



## Rimna (Mar 5, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> So sorry for the late reply. Been feeling rather down as of late and don't want it affecting other people.
> 
> In the event you don't get all your money back or even partially you can at least learn from it and warn other people from falling into the same trap. The sooner people know about this trap the better.



I will not use the send to family/friends options when if I am ever sending money to someone I don't trust well. Never again.

Apart from that, I got response from one of the guys. They sent me a link to an announcement/post thing where they mention the discrepancy in names. It's all good, the money did arrive to the correct person. But damn, that post was from a while ago. I'm glad it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I will not use the send to family/friends options when if I am ever sending money to someone I don't trust well. Never again.
> 
> Apart from that, I got response from one of the guys. They sent me a link to an announcement/post thing where they mention the discrepancy in names. It's all good, the money did arrive to the correct person. But damn, that post was from a while ago. I'm glad it all worked out in the end.


Glad to hear it worked out in the end. Losing 100 ain't exactly cheap.


----------



## Punji (Mar 5, 2022)

Nothing is more frustrating that being conned out of money.

Once I gave $5 to a homeless guy and then later realized he probably wasn't even homeless.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 5, 2022)

I confirmed that of my coworkers, who is always having money trouble, is actually a crackhead… or meth or whatever. I wish I could help.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 5, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I confirmed that of my coworkers, who is always having money trouble, is actually a crackhead… or meth or whatever. I wish I could help.



Rehab. Assuming they haven't already started since you found out.
Otherwise a hard drug like that is gonna take control and it's only gonna progress.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Rehab. Assuming they haven't already started since you found out.
> Otherwise a hard drug like that is gonna take control and it's only gonna progress.



I can’t force him to go to rehab, but he is going to lose his job as soon as we find a replacement.


----------



## Kope (Mar 5, 2022)

May_Month said:


> Paypal doesn't work in Russia now, so all russian artists will lose their income, me included
> God I wish I could leave this country, but I don't even have the money to do so


I’m so sorry you don’t deserve that monstrous oligarch who runs Russia.


----------



## Kope (Mar 6, 2022)

I wish I could sacrifice my life for  someone who could do something more meaningful for the world


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 6, 2022)

For @May_Month and any other Russian users who depended on PayPal for their income, this thread just crossed my Twitter timeline with suggestions for alternatives, including a link to a Telegram channel where presumably more alternatives will come up if/when these become unavailable:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500155823972044811


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 6, 2022)

In lesser news, time for me to be much more of a stickler to my parents regarding product expiration dates.

They kept a packet of pepperoni for nearly two years past its expiration date and repeatedly insisted it was still good.  I can prove 100% it was NOT.

They still consider product expiration dates to be just an excuse to throw out food and spend more money.

Have they never heard of, oh I dunno, _buying less food in the first place?_


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuuuck I overdid it playing the new Risk of Rain 2 expansion (by which I mean maybe 4-5 hours over 2-3 days) and now my hand hurts and I can’t play anything with WASD controls. I know that game tends to trigger hand/wrist pain so I was trying to limit how much I played and for how long at a stretch, but apparently not quite enough. 

Between that and still feeling really uncomfortable with the upcoming end to COVID restrictions, I’m not having a great day. 



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In lesser news, time for me to be much more of a stickler to my parents regarding product expiration dates.
> 
> They kept a packet of pepperoni for nearly two years past its expiration date and repeatedly insisted it was still good.  I can prove 100% it was NOT.
> 
> ...


I mean, you’re sort of both right? Keeping pepperoni for literal years is absolutely excessive and a bad idea, but food doesn’t magically go bad overnight when it hits the expiration date. 

You’re right that buying less food in the first place is a better way to avoid spending the extra to replace food gone off, but a certain degree of judgment and common sense does enter in as well. The expiration date is basically the warranty period of your food. If stored in good conditions you’ll get a bit of grace on it. (My fridge actually runs cold enough, and I didn’t open it more than absolutely necessary, that when it was new I had milk staying good for like 2 weeks past date a couple of times.) I’m pretty blasé about expiration dates and it’s bitten me in the ass a grand total of one time.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In lesser news, time for me to be much more of a stickler to my parents regarding product expiration dates.
> 
> They kept a packet of pepperoni for nearly two years past its expiration date and repeatedly insisted it was still good.  I can prove 100% it was NOT.
> 
> ...


EW 

My mother has a bad habit of buying more food than anyone will eat before it expires. But she'd never try to eat something that's years past it's expiration date!!!!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 6, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Fuuuck I overdid it playing the new Risk of Rain 2 expansion (by which I mean maybe 4-5 hours over 2-3 days) and now my hand hurts and I can’t play anything with WASD controls. I know that game tends to trigger hand/wrist pain so I was trying to limit how much I played and for how long at a stretch, but apparently not quite enough.
> 
> Between that and still feeling really uncomfortable with the upcoming end to COVID restrictions, I’m not having a great day.
> 
> ...


My older daughter that lives down the street from me has issues with things getting moldy, to the point she keeps the bread in the refrigerator. Yeah. We don't keep bread in the fridge because we do not like refrigerator bread; cold, desiccated, hard, real hard if you try to toast it to warm it up. Every once in a while a loaf of bread goes south, evolving into penicillin fodder. Mostly hamburger buns, oddly enough. One pack of buns had a week left on the best by date, still went green on us. We try to not buy too much, that way we don't have to dump the reefer on a weekly or monthly basis.

Covid-19; our governor is going to let the Covid mask mandate go, what a tool. We were in the grocery store recently, a few people had masks, all the employees were masked up. Those unmasked, looked at us like we were from some other planet. Same thing at Hobby Lobby the next day. At Harbor Freight (Hobo Freight), only the employees had masks on. No customers short of me had a mask on, including that one guy with the nasty wet cough. He looked kinda pale and sweaty, too. Get ready for Indiana Covid-19 cases to skyrocket during spring break.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 7, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Covid-19; our governor is going to let the Covid mask mandate go, what a tool. We were in the grocery store recently, a few people had masks, all the employees were masked up. Those unmasked, looked at us like we were from some other planet. Same thing at Hobby Lobby the next day. At Harbor Freight (Hobo Freight), only the employees had masks on. No customers short of me had a mask on, including that one guy with the nasty wet cough. He looked kinda pale and sweaty, too. Get ready for Indiana Covid-19 cases to skyrocket during spring break.


We never had a mask mandate outside of “inside health care buildings”; barely even a recommendation. They dropped PCR tests unless you’re in hospital or a health care worker and are set to drop the “dangerous disease” designation at the end of the month. Same with restrictions on things like restaurants. We’re barely over the last spike, and they’ve decided we’re totes going to be good now. Like, explicitly saying they don’t expect another wave.

Meanwhile, I’m sitting here wondering whether I should just stop going to physio because I don’t like the idea of entering a hospital building without a mask mandate. At least that building isn’t for treating communicable disease, I guess, but I sure as hell don’t trust people to stay home when they have cold symptoms. Especially not when signals being sent out by authorities basically amount to “it’s not a big deal.” Bleh.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> My older daughter that lives down the street from me has issues with things getting moldy, to the point she keeps the bread in the refrigerator. Yeah. We don't keep bread in the fridge because we do not like refrigerator bread; cold, desiccated, hard, real hard if you try to toast it to warm it up. Every once in a while a loaf of bread goes south, evolving into penicillin fodder. Mostly hamburger buns, oddly enough. One pack of buns had a week left on the best by date, still went green on us. We try to not buy too much, that way we don't have to dump the reefer on a weekly or monthly basis.


Hah, I actually feel my bread keeps better in the fridge than out, in terms of drying up. Bread’s definitely one of those things that can really *go* when they go, though. (And you’re totally right hamburger and hot dog buns seem cursed in that regard.) Most of what ends up getting thrown out in our house is fruit and veg - part of that is to blame on our consumption being ridiculously uneven, and part on how most of our local stores seem to have some issues with their produce. My best guess is that they’re at the end of the delivery route or something.

My ex was one of those people who’d prefer to throw things out the day after the date on the label, and we jokingly named a shelf in my parents’ pantry after him (where expired but probably-still-good unopened shelf-stable things would go). It never really made much sense to me, tbh. Every so often I butt heads with boyfriend about whether something should be thrown out sight unseen, but for the most part we seem to manage to find a balance. (And I still refuse to even entertain the idea of expiration dates on salt or sugar having any meaning whatsoever.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 7, 2022)

IGOTTHEJOBIGOTTHEJOBIGOTTHEJOB!!!

Ugh. Now I have to work. 

But for realsies I start training at the end of the month. I do hope that I can get through it because 34k a year is a number I never thought I would see in my life.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> IGOTTHEJOBIGOTTHEJOBIGOTTHEJOB!!!
> 
> Ugh. Now I have to work.
> 
> But for realsies I start training at the end of the month. I do hope that I can get through it because 34k a year is a number I never thought I would see in my life.


Way to go!


----------



## Kope (Mar 7, 2022)

A part of me wants to go back to work again, but my last job overworked me until I was in tears due to anxiety. So I’m kinda hesitant


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> A part of me wants to go back to work again, but my last job overworked me until I was in tears due to anxiety. So I’m kinda hesitant


its probably best to try, working was extra stressful in the past year due to a lot of factors, but it does not mean it will always be that way


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 7, 2022)

All have a free hug! There you go!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> A part of me wants to go back to work again, but my last job overworked me until I was in tears due to anxiety. So I’m kinda hesitant


Remember you always have a right to say no. I got over my fears of that after Walmart pressured me to work 14 days in a row (and of course they wanted to keep that ball rolling). 

I would say to try and look for job assistance programs. YMCAs usually have them available until you turn 29 and some programs will even pay you to attend full time . You should be able to get help not to just find work, but to find one that suits your lifestyle/needs.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 7, 2022)

Mom might be getting tasked to Romania in June. :') 
Here's hoping things get settled before then.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Mom might be getting tasked to Romania in June. :')
> Here's hoping things get settled before then.


The best of luck to her and your family.


----------



## Kope (Mar 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Remember you always have a right to say no. I got over my fears of that after Walmart pressured me to work 14 days in a row (and of course they wanted to keep that ball rolling).
> 
> I would say to try and look for job assistance programs. YMCAs usually have them available until you turn 29 and some programs will even pay you to attend full time . You should be able to get help not to just find work, but to find one that suits your lifestyle/needs.


I just sent one in to work at my college book store, but thank you I’ll keep that in mind if this doesn’t work out!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> I just sent one in to work at my college book store, but thank you I’ll keep that in mind if this doesn’t work out!


Good luck getting the job and I hope it goes well if you do.


----------



## Kope (Mar 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Good luck getting the job and I hope it goes well if you do.


Thanks


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 8, 2022)

Had a dream I was back in school. Yay.
This time I didn't fail to do my homework, but something happened and I was away from it for so long that I couldn't even remember what my essay was about. It was written on paper, and not every page was the same type of paper. ToT

I was lowkey reviewing my notes and the photos that I had printed to go with it. The teacher was asking for the next person to go but instead of doing that, they decided to 'accidentally reveal' that I played league and fortnite and made comments that I had no life. Technically my baby bro wouldn't be born if I was still in school so it's kinda weird.

I asked for a bathroom pass, which I was granted, and the teacher gave me a class number to check out and ask another teacher to add me. Okay, I don't care, I just REALLY have to use the bathroom now! And then people kept stopping me!

_AndthenIwokeupcoveredinshi---_
jkjk


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Had a dream I was back in school. Yay.
> This time I didn't fail to do my homework, but something happened and I was away from it for so long that I couldn't even remember what my essay was about. It was written on paper, and not every page was the same type of paper. ToT
> 
> I was lowkey reviewing my notes and the photos that I had printed to go with it. The teacher was asking for the next person to go but instead of doing that, they decided to 'accidentally reveal' that I played league and fortnite and made comments that I had no life. Technically my baby bro wouldn't be born if I was still in school so it's kinda weird.
> ...


Sorry that happened, but it's not unusual to dream about school. 

I graduated the better part of a decade ago, but I still dream about rushing to finish college assignments, lmao.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 8, 2022)

...."Sag"sauer..... oh boy, these scam artists are getting stranger and stranger.

I'd find it very weird if Paypal genuinely allowed _firearm purchases_ to be conducted through their site.  Especially of firearms we _don't even own_.

And they didn't even list the caliber!

(I'm actually not the target of this one.  No, that would be my father, who _isn't even ON Paypal!_ My parents think it's the Russians doing it, but part of me isn't sure this is a typical trick of theirs.)


----------



## Kope (Mar 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ...."Sag"sauer..... oh boy, these scam artists are getting stranger and stranger.
> 
> I'd find it very weird if Paypal genuinely allowed _firearm purchases_ to be conducted through their site.  Especially of firearms we _don't even own_.
> 
> ...


I feel like Russians would know what a Sig is lol


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 9, 2022)

A Karen threatened to set her stupid dogs on me and it triggered me because a lady I used to be friends/was obsessed with (who also keeps rats) once publicly threatened me with her Doberman pinscher.

Now I'm in a constant fight or flight state and I wish it would stop and I've decided I hate dogs and rats because all I can do to vent this feeling is to hate. I'm not going to do anything stupid but I'm pissed off.

(Basically, I occasionally walk past the Karen's house when I'm walking my cat around the neighborhood and her stupid dogs bark at me and my cat. She blamed me for "setting them off" and said she would open the gate and let them attack me and my cat if I came near her house again.)

Grrr.

Edit: I know I am being irrational but I'm literally mentally ill so give me some slack.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 9, 2022)

The alarm comes too early, I miss being touched by wife (tmi I'm sure).

Time to get up, walk to the shower and just groundhog day this.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 9, 2022)

It’s one of those days where my brain is just like… not wanting to initiate tasks. At all. I know what I need to get done are relatively easy tasks, but I feel like I don’t have the energy to pull the start cable on any of them. Part of it is probably yesterday running me flat and then some, but I’m still frustrated that tiny things feel huge and super difficult right now.


----------



## Rimna (Mar 9, 2022)

I had a job interview today but I think I fucked it up. Hopefully not.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2022)

Good luck @Rimna 


A dog bit me when I was out running last year, and the mark still hasn't gone away. Wondering whether it's going to be there forever now?



TyraWadman said:


> Sorry for the laugh emote. Just the way you described.
> No bueno for actually disabling stuff though. That sucks.



Fixed it all now, and have confirmed ceiling beast's identity as a squirrel because there were a bunch of acorns stashed up in the loft space.


----------



## Kope (Mar 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Good luck @Rimna
> 
> 
> A dog bit me when I was out running last year, and the mark still hasn't gone away. Wondering whether it's going to be there forever now?


Weredog tf time?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> A dog bit me when I was out running last year, and the mark still hasn't gone away. Wondering whether it's going to be there forever now?


My mom got thrown by a horse and he hit her backside with a hoof at some point in there. The horseshoe bruise lasted for _at least_ months. (This would have happened over 20 years ago, so I don't recall exactly how long it was, aside from "ridiculously long.") I think some of the bruises and bruised-feeling spots when I fell through my floor IIRC mid-2020 or so took half a year or more to go away completely. Sometimes marks from injuries last surprisingly long.

Weredog TF as @Kope suggested sounds like more fun than "wait and see" though.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 9, 2022)

I just ate too much and now I have a tummy ache.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 9, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I just ate too much and now I have a tummy ache.


Tummy wubs~


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I had a job interview today but I think I fucked it up. Hopefully not.


I definitely hope you get it.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 9, 2022)

Oh huzza its my birthday so of course I've been out having an awful time for the past 5 hours
Had to go to a half hour long cpr test thing, no prob. My dad was supposed to drive me but he noped out at the last minute, leaving me to drive our old Leaf electric car. Barely make it there, late, almost out of battery. Meeting is fine, I pass, that was nice (guy who ran it was hot lol)
Get lost trying to find a place to charge the car, finally do but it's a super slow charger that also cost me 4 bucks. sit around for some half an hour, then drive home very carefully and again just make it


F**k


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oh huzza its my birthday so of course I've been out having an awful time for the past 5 hours
> Had to go to a half hour long cpr test thing, no prob. My dad was supposed to drive me but he noped out at the last minute, leaving me to drive our old Leaf electric car. Barely make it there, late, almost out of battery. Meeting is fine, I pass, that was nice (guy who ran it was hot lol)
> Get lost trying to find a place to charge the car, finally do but it's a super slow charger that also cost me 4 bucks. sit around for some half an hour, then drive home very carefully and again just make it
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that happ-husky

happy birthday btw!
*offers you a warm hug and many pets*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 9, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that happ-husky
> 
> happy birthday btw!
> *offers you a warm hug and many pets*


thanks uwu


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 9, 2022)

I f'd a math problem bad.  Off by several magnitudes.
Well, kids, you know how in school and college, we say, "we'll never use that math!"  Just letting you know, how you solve a math problem and what its effects are matter.  I'm leaving it that vague.   Math means things.


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oh huzza its my birthday so of course I've been out having an awful time for the past 5 hours
> Had to go to a half hour long cpr test thing, no prob. My dad was supposed to drive me but he noped out at the last minute, leaving me to drive our old Leaf electric car. Barely make it there, late, almost out of battery. Meeting is fine, I pass, that was nice (guy who ran it was hot lol)
> Get lost trying to find a place to charge the car, finally do but it's a super slow charger that also cost me 4 bucks. sit around for some half an hour, then drive home very carefully and again just make it
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oh huzza its my birthday so of course I've been out having an awful time for the past 5 hours
> Had to go to a half hour long cpr test thing, no prob. My dad was supposed to drive me but he noped out at the last minute, leaving me to drive our old Leaf electric car. Barely make it there, late, almost out of battery. Meeting is fine, I pass, that was nice (guy who ran it was hot lol)
> Get lost trying to find a place to charge the car, finally do but it's a super slow charger that also cost me 4 bucks. sit around for some half an hour, then drive home very carefully and again just make it
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great birthday so far! 

In all seriousness though, I hope it gets better for you. You’re dad better make it up 2 u for bailing since it was ur bday  

Happy Birthday Husky, cheers to another year of living


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> thanks uwu


you're welcome uwu

*boops and smiles* ^w^


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oh huzza its my birthday so of course I've been out having an awful time for the past 5 hours
> Had to go to a half hour long cpr test thing, no prob. My dad was supposed to drive me but he noped out at the last minute, leaving me to drive our old Leaf electric car. Barely make it there, late, almost out of battery. Meeting is fine, I pass, that was nice (guy who ran it was hot lol)
> Get lost trying to find a place to charge the car, finally do but it's a super slow charger that also cost me 4 bucks. sit around for some half an hour, then drive home very carefully and again just make it
> 
> ...


That sounds rough but Happy Birthday the night aint over yet!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 9, 2022)

Just had dinner with family it was greatttt
Was at favourite restaurant, very tasty. And they had live music, the guy played happy birthday to me


----------



## JuniperW (Mar 10, 2022)

I can't write _one _sentence of this assignment without feeling like somehow, it's inadequate. 
University was supposed to help me. In truth, I feel _worse _than I did before I started studying again. It's taking up all of my attention and I can't focus on anything else. Even if I'm getting good marks...I just can't cope with it. 
I shouldn't have taken the full-time option. It feels like my life is increasingly spiralling into chaos.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 11, 2022)

Omg, it's Friday night and we're hosting a bible study.

In 30 minutes, I've heard the following conspiracies:
LGBTQ are destroying nuclear families to bring about Marxist thought
Transgender is a choice and being taught in schools
Ukraine is about the Biblical end of the world and Putin is the antichrist
Covid was a Chinese biologic weapon developed as a test for deployment of the real thing to Ukraine
Edit: furries are corrupting.  have to agree, but in a good way

Someone pit me out of my misery


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> In 30 minutes, I've heard the following conspiracies:
> LGBTQ are destroying nuclear families to bring about Marxist thought
> Transgender is a choice and being taught in schools




....that reminds me, I still need to read UnClobber.


Was there even one mention of Hebrew during that Bible study?  I'm always in search of ways to undermine bigots and demonstrating that someone translated in a way that directly contradicted the original word (a quick search brings up at least one source that says the most famous anti-gay passage was directly the result of a translation fuck-up) is a good start.

If there wasn't even a mention of Hebrew (even at the level of the "God's coffee" joke), I'll admit I hesitate to call it a Bible study.



I unfortunately live in an area where a lot of people buy into stuff along this line.  That's not changing any time soon.  Were it not for rule 2.8 I'd probably seek advice in developing counter-conspiracies.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 11, 2022)

That stuff makes me sad yeah
I'm a strong Christian, it's very important to me
See so many strange and outright wrong things done and interpretations of it, though. Drives people away


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Omg, it's Friday night and we're hosting a bible study.
> 
> In 30 minutes, I've heard the following conspiracies:
> LGBTQ are destroying nuclear families to bring about Marxist thought
> ...


Man I feel you, at my old college they had mandatory prayer meetings at unholy hours of the night and they would come into my dorm and drag me out of my sleep to attend them. 


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> That stuff makes me sad yeah
> I'm a strong Christian, it's very important to me
> See so many strange and outright wrong things done and interpretations of it, though. Drives people away


I feel the same way. In my research it seems its mostly an American thing. Sadly it seems this Americanized christianity is spreading across the globe, especially in places like Brazil.


----------



## Outré (Mar 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Omg, it's Friday night and we're hosting a bible study.
> 
> In 30 minutes, I've heard the following conspiracies:
> LGBTQ are destroying nuclear families to bring about Marxist thought
> ...


I’m not religious but there is this guy at work who contently try’s to talk me into going to his church. For most people he just tells them they are going to go to hell.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Omg, it's Friday night and we're hosting a bible study.
> 
> In 30 minutes, I've heard the following conspiracies:
> LGBTQ are destroying nuclear families to bring about Marxist thought
> ...



Can't gay men try to secretly take over the world without people thinking we're Marxists? :{


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 12, 2022)

I will never understand how some Christians can be so hateful to people outside their congregation. Church is a hospital for the sick. Not a mausoleum for saints. You’re not somehow less a sinner by attending.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 12, 2022)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I will never understand how some Christian’s can be so hateful to people outside their congregation. Church is a hospital for the sick. Not a mausoleum for saints. You’re not somehow less a sinner by attending.


At the very minimum, given that a lot of these hateful Christians go on to preach their distorted version of the word of God as if they were prophets, Matthew 7:15-16 covers that.


Spoiler: NIV's version of Matthew 7:15-16



Watch out for false prophets. They come to you in sheep’s clothing, but inwardly they are ferocious wolves.  By their fruit you will recognize them. Do people pick grapes from thornbushes, or figs from thistles?



Maybe we can get the more devout Christians to pull a better phrase?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 12, 2022)

My feet are all bruised from my new chair.
The base is metal  and stretches past the length of the seat.
Every time I try to roll forward I smash my heels. (I'm just trying to inch forward a smidge, not roll across the room)
It's not even comfortable and cost me 300+. Why the fuck is it so hard just to get something nice/as advertised?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Maybe we can get the more devout Christians to pull a better phrase?


Seeing as these hateful denominations usually twist the Bible to their own ends, have doctrines that are barely a century old, and seek temporal political power, I have no qualms about calling them blasphemers and heretics. I feel like we need to stop acknowledging them as being Christians and more acknowledge them as a radical splinter group of Christianity.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Seeing as these hateful denominations usually twist the Bible to their own ends, have doctrines that are barely a century old, and seek temporal political power, I have no qualms about calling them blasphemers and heretics. I feel like we need to stop acknowledging them as being Christians and more acknowledge them as a radical splinter group of Christianity.


Fair.

My question still stands, as the faithful and those who can be convinced can use actual Biblical language to shield their minds from these nutballs.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> My feet are all bruised from my new chair.
> The base is metal  and stretches past the length of the seat.
> Every time I try to roll forward I smash my heels. (I'm just trying to inch forward a smidge, not roll across the room)
> It's not even comfortable and cost me 300+. Why the fuck is it so hard just to get something nice/as advertised?


My girlfriend bought booties for our chairs last year to keep them from scratching the floor; they might easier on the heels since they're cotton and wool.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fair.
> 
> My question still stands, as the faithful and those who can be convinced can use actual Biblical language to shield their minds from these nutballs.


As far as me dealing with the crazies who talk about wanting the world to end and the second coming of Jesus to go ahead and happen so they can be "raptured", I always go to Amos 5:18-20 (NIV) 
18 Woe to you who long
    for the day of the Lord!
Why do you long for the day of the Lord?
    That day will be darkness, not light.
19 It will be as though a man fled from a lion
    only to meet a bear,
as though he entered his house
    and rested his hand on the wall
    only to have a snake bite him.
20 Will not the day of the Lord be darkness, not light—
    pitch-dark, without a ray of brightness?
There are also the various verses about David and Jonathan that sound a lot like a gay couple.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 12, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> My girlfriend bought booties for our chairs last year to keep them from scratching the floor; they might easier on the heels since they're cotton and wool.



Never thought I'd learn chairs can get little boots XD


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Never thought I'd learn chairs can get little boots XD


My mom crocheted those for all the moveable tables and chairs so they don't scratch her wood floor lol


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Never thought I'd learn chairs can get little boots XD


We live in an age of miracles, truly.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 12, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> We live in an age of miracles, truly.


D'awww... unfortunately this is an office chair with wheels, but it's still a cute idea to hold onto for when I get a dining set or something XD


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> D'awww... unfortunately this is an office chair with wheels, but it's still a cute idea to hold onto for when I get a dining set or something XD


These might help make sure the floor isn't scratched, but I'm not sure about your feet.

It may help to just wear socks for the time being.


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2022)

Few (small) things are as annoying as stepping in puddles of melted snow in the winter, and then, having cold, soggy socks...as much as I love winter, I'm eager for spring!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 13, 2022)

My bad for trying something new again.
I tried a new brand of luncheon meat that was a little more expensive than the rest.
First bite was fine. Yummy~
Second bite was salt.
Just salt.
430mg of salt to be exact
My feet have ballooned and drinking water is making things worse but I feel so thirstyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 13, 2022)

The weather went from so hot to so cold, and now I'm being bombarded with so much sickness and lethargy. I'm really fucking depressed today. Also, hearing out of a certain someone's mouth that I basically don't matter that much to them and their time, which really isn't that surprising, given the history of my relationship with said person for much of my life, but just the fact of hearing it on a day that sucks so bad as it is... In a time where my life is crumbling?

People are so lucky to have loving and positive families.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 13, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> The weather went from so hot to so cold, and now I'm being bombarded with so much sickness and lethargy. I'm really fucking depressed today. Also, hearing out of a certain someone's mouth that I basically don't matter that much to them and their time, which really isn't that surprising, given the history of my relationship with said person for much of my life, but just the fact of hearing it on a day that sucks so bad as it is... In a time where my life is crumbling?
> 
> People are so lucky to have loving and positive families.


The brighter the picture, the darker the negative.  I wouldn't be so fast to envy as it takes a lot of work to make a family function.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 13, 2022)

And then to top it off, makes snark comments about genuinely cancer-ridden people I live with to just get up and do me a favor, even when I never asked him for one, while I was instead just making a statement about personal medical issues dealing with. Brags to me about a relative coming down and going to an event with him, like I'm supposed to be stoked or something, but has a negative tone to me, and I'm not worth the time?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 14, 2022)

Now I know what causes my insomnia.

Too much coffee. Damn.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 14, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Now I know what causes my insomnia.
> 
> Too much coffee. Damn.


And yes, that contradicts my username.


----------



## Rimna (Mar 14, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I had a job interview today but I think I fucked it up. Hopefully not.


If I don't hear from them by Friday, I will submit my resignation. If they do respond before that regardless if they take me, then I will resign immediately.

I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 14, 2022)

Rimna said:


> If I don't hear from them by Friday, I will submit my resignation. If they do respond before that regardless if they take me, then I will resign immediately.
> 
> I can't take it anymore.


So... either way, you’re not going to take the job?

Why if you don’t mind me asking Mr. Rimna?


----------



## Rimna (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaizo said:


> So... either way, you’re not going to take the job?
> 
> Why if you don’t mind me asking Mr. Rimna?


I do want to take the job I was interviewed for.

I meant to say that - even if they don't take me there, I will be resigning from my current job.


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 14, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I do want to take the job I was interviewed for.
> 
> I meant to say that - even if they don't take me there, I will be resigning from my current job.


Ahh I see! My apologies for misunderstanding.

You seem to really hate your current job o.o


----------



## Rimna (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaizo said:


> Ahh I see! My apologies for misunderstanding.
> 
> You seem to really hate your current job o.o



The feeling is mutual. They strongly hate me and I strongly hate them in return.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 15, 2022)

Haven't been doing too well lately. Just had a dream that was too suspenseful.

It was definitely elden ring themed in regards to style- something that often happens when I binge on a new game- but the undead beings were unlike anything I've seen in the game. Too detailed to get into right now though.

Tall maze walls with no ways of climbing out. It was dark. Three variants skulked in the darkness with their own unique audio cue. One had gray themes, was melee and grumbled and growled aggressively. Another one sang, like it was in a choir. The third one didn't do anything other than give a subtle, wheezy breath now and again, plus footsteps.

I had to listen carefully in order to decide which route I wanted to risk next. All three of them were going around at the same time, disappearing after a few seconds, only to restart their patrols somewhere close to where they faded out. I was blind and could hear the voices growing intensely louder more often than I would have liked.

I could hear my heart pounding in my head when I woke up. Felt like I ran a marathon. Took a few minutes of slow, deep breathing to bring it back down again. 

Let's see if I can draw these bastards. The third one I'd never seen the details of but the other two...


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Haven't been doing too well lately. Just had a dream that was too suspenseful.
> 
> It was definitely elden ring themed in regards to style- something that often happens when I binge on a new game- but the undead beings were unlike anything I've seen in the game. Too detailed to get into right now though.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, that sounds like one hell of a nightmare.

Never really been in a maze before, not even one of those hedge mazes, but I could imagine how creepy that could be being stranded in there in the dark. Not to mention how you described those monsters lurking around every corner...

*shivers*

Straight out of a horror movie. Well I’m glad you’re okay, and that it was just a _*dream*_


----------



## Kope (Mar 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Haven't been doing too well lately. Just had a dream that was too suspenseful.
> 
> It was definitely elden ring themed in regards to style- something that often happens when I binge on a new game- but the undead beings were unlike anything I've seen in the game. Too detailed to get into right now though.
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 15, 2022)

Today the sky had diarrhea! (it rained Sahel sand) everything got caked in brown sludge


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 15, 2022)

I took leftover prescription Valium last night, up for hours, as per usual, was already in a state of massive depression after multiple epiphanies, had some of the worst brutal dreams in a long time this morning, woke up completely shattered, wishing I was just finally fucking dead already, out of existence for good. I cannot shake the trauma off and look at anyone in the eyes without guilt and shame... The affliction is worse than it's ever been. 

Bro, fuck this existence so hard.


----------



## Kope (Mar 15, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I took leftover prescription Valium last night, up for hours, as per usual, was already in a state of massive depression after multiple epiphanies, had some of the worst brutal dreams in a long time this morning, woke up completely shattered, wishing I was just finally fucking dead already, out of existence for good. I cannot shake the trauma off and look at anyone in the eyes without guilt and shame... The affliction is worse than it's ever been.
> 
> Bro, fuck this existence so hard.


I’m so sorry feel free to dm me if you want. I’d like to help if I can.


----------



## Kope (Mar 16, 2022)

Fuck I feel like a failure


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 16, 2022)

The nazi person from the other day is trying to reach me on my other socials.
What a silly poop.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Mar 16, 2022)

I keep getting memory leaks from the task bar news feed on windows 10. Shutting it off in task manager works, but no idea why it does it sometimes. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2022)

All of my job applications trying to leave the UK have been rejected now. :]


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 16, 2022)

Facebook, you suck.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 16, 2022)

Seems like I’m doomed to discover previously hidden/untapped energy reserves by running through them when shit happens. Like “oh, there’s another empty well here, I guess I ran through that one not knowing I had it.” Had a really rough couple of days and now I’m just feeling deflated and worn to grit.

So of course I have errands to run tomorrow and I have no idea if I’ll recover enough energy overnight to not be scraping the bottom of the barrel. Again.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> All of my job applications trying to leave the UK have been rejected now. :]


I feel you.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 17, 2022)

People are certainly free to disagree with one another..... but please, don't be disagreeable about it.

As at times.... it can make a civil discussion more uglier than it needs to be. 

Hearing conflicting opinions is useful I think; but.... no one should need to tolerate disrespect either.


----------



## Kope (Mar 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I feel you.


Probably one of the worst war crimes the US has ever done


----------



## Rimna (Mar 17, 2022)

I feel incredible relief knowing that on Monday, I am serving these psycho bastards my two-months notice. All my life I've lived in fear, taking all manner of shit from people and smiling awkwardly in silence. No more. I will go out my way from now on, not how dumb-ass bitch imbeciles want me. I don't care what happens after that, if I am never able to start another job again or not. I am done with being treated like I'm not even a living being.

Fucking hell.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 17, 2022)

today's frickin Saint Patrick day and i have this friend who's has done nothing but blabber about sending the Irish back to northern Africa


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 17, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> today's frickin Saint Patrick day and i have this friend who's has done nothing but blabber about sending the Irish back to northern Africa


Let them gooooooo
Let them goooooooooooo
Don't listen to their shit no mooooooooooow~

Seriously, they sound deeply troubled. I'm guessing this is the same friend that made those racist remarks to you before?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Let them gooooooo
> Let them goooooooooooo
> Don't listen to their shit no mooooooooooow~
> 
> Seriously, they sound deeply troubled. I'm guessing this is the same friend that made those racist remarks to you before?


No, this is a different one. He writes for a far right site and opposes diversity. he also praised that Finnish guy who shot up a protest and blew people up with a van bomb. 

Y'KNOW, my taste in friends is very dicey. I don't participate in this forum any more because the mods are sick of me and I have one foot out the door already.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 17, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> No, this is a different one. He writes for a far right site and opposes diversity. he also praised that Finnish guy who shot up a protest and blew people up with a van bomb.
> 
> Y'KNOW, my taste in friends is very dicey. I don't participate in this forum any more because the mods are sick of me and I have one foot out the door already.



Well if a mod receives a report, they're gonna take action. XD I wouldn't think they are watching your account like a hawk. This wouldn't be their first rodeo after all. 

 I can't help but be curious as to why you'd settle for friends like these. The ones who want you dead/have no regard for your well being, to be more specific.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 17, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> today's frickin Saint Patrick day and i have this friend who's has done nothing but blabber about sending the Irish back to northern Africa


Sounds like some old "friends" I ditched last year who said that Cromwells genocide of millions of Irish was "doing gods work"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Sounds like some old "friends" I ditched last year who said that Cromwells genocide of millions of Irish was "doing gods work"


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 17, 2022)

This isn't necessarily a bad vent, but I find it weird how some people travel and all they do is just stand in front of places they can't afford to go into and snap pics. No restaurant pics, no merch pics, just people strolling around for a few grand. 

It's very pretty but...yea... I just don't get it.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Well if a mod receives a report, they're gonna take action. XD I wouldn't think they are watching your account like a hawk. This wouldn't be their first rodeo after all.
> 
> I can't help but be curious as to why you'd settle for friends like these. The ones who want you dead/have no regard for your well being, to be more specific.


I mean, where the hell else would I go? You've seen how I push everyone away. Those people tolerate me, I guess. I'm probably not a good fit for this place


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 17, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I mean, where the hell else would I go? You've seen how I push everyone away. Those people tolerate me, I guess. I'm probably not a good fit for this place



But WHY do you push people away?

I'm not saying FA is the perfect place for you. I've been on all kinds of socials myself and obviously 99% of them didn't do much or I'd still be on them. But I don't think you should trap yourself in the mindset of assuming the absolute worst in everyone because that's how you miss life-changing opportunities. I would also argue that these people technically aren't tolerating you in a sense, given their previous statements. <8[ 

I know you've mentioned therapy in the past (but correct me if I'm wrong/things have changed). When you go there, are you allowed to set the focus on what you aim to accomplish each session? Example, mine would ask me things like 'is there anything going on that's bothering you right now' and then we'd go over a lesson revolving around the subject, coping strategies and then basically discuss to see how/why things ended up playing out as they did so you can try to prevent it from happening again. 

You may not feel ready to be 100% honest with them, and I totally understand that, but I do feel like you could still find roundabout ways to learn how to potentially tackle some of your problems without giving them the full story/source, if that makes sense. Like "I overheard this kid at school. Their dad said a racist thing and it really bothered me" vs "Yea someone on an alt-right website told me".


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> But WHY do you push people away?
> 
> I'm not saying FA is the perfect place for you. I've been on all kinds of socials myself and obviously 99% of them didn't do much or I'd still be on them. But I don't think you should trap yourself in the mindset of assuming the absolute worst in everyone because that's how you miss life-changing opportunities. I would also argue that these people technically aren't tolerating you in a sense, given their previous statements. <8[
> 
> ...


I don't go to therapy and I don't want it. I don't want any adults to know about any of my issues. I don't like talking to people in person, and people have made it clear I'm not fun to be around, in public or otherwise. My mom has made it clear she's fucking sick and tired of me. 

Hell, I don't even know what to do with my life because I have zero plans to live that long anyway.  I'm going to drop this because it's way beyond the pay grade of this thread and I don't want a repeat of before.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 17, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I don't go to therapy and I don't want it. I don't want any adults to know about any of my issues. I don't like talking to people in person, and people have made it clear I'm not fun to be around, in public or otherwise. My mom has made it clear she's fucking sick and tired of me.
> 
> Hell, I don't even know what to do with my life because I have zero plans to live that long anyway.  I'm going to drop this because it's way beyond the pay grade of this thread and I don't want a repeat of before.



I apologize for that. I remembered wrong.

The fact that you keep coming back here to use the vent thread tells me you still want help. There's a tiny glimmer of hope you're trying to snuff out. It sounds to me like you're trying so hard to punish yourself and 'prep' yourself for the _inevitable_; to convince everyone else that your death would somehow be 'justified', and therefore making it easier on your conscience. 

I won't push you into anything, and I don't expect you to reply to this. Just know that I see you, and my inbox is always open if you ever just have a random thought no one else seems to appreciate, or if you ever just wanna nerd over some topics/shows/games that interest you.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The fact that you keep coming back here to use the vent thread tells me you still want help.


I came back here maaaybe twice?
I commented on some dip shit stuff a friend said, vanished again.  Before that I had a meltdown in the crush thread, got banned, and just took a hiatus.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 17, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I came back here maaaybe twice?
> I commented on some dip shit stuff a friend said, vanished again.  Before that I had a meltdown in the crush thread, got banned, and just took a hiatus.



Maybe twice in this thread, but I've seen you around well before all of that transpired too.


----------



## Kope (Mar 18, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I feel incredible relief knowing that on Monday, I am serving these psycho bastards my two-months notice. All my life I've lived in fear, taking all manner of shit from people and smiling awkwardly in silence. No more. I will go out my way from now on, not how dumb-ass bitch imbeciles want me. I don't care what happens after that, if I am never able to start another job again or not. I am done with being treated like I'm not even a living being.
> 
> Fucking hell.


Fuck yeah Fuck them and Good for you for standing up to their bullshit!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 18, 2022)

Does anyone happen to know if there's a name of a service out there that would be willing to help me assemble some furniture? DX 
I saw this lovely office desk but I have no way of assembling it all by myself (I'd also have to go out and buy the tools too). Due to covid, all furniture assembling operations have been suspended. TnT


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 18, 2022)

Baby bro has covid  
Fortunately it's mild (sore throat and congestion). Doesn't seem to be progressing so fingers crossed that's the worst he experiences.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 18, 2022)

Gee, I hope my lunch doesn't have cheese on it again. Last time I ordered food off of Uber Eats, I asked for no cheese. Guess what? ...Cheese!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 18, 2022)

Yes, I'm lactose intolerant. TwT


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 18, 2022)

Just realized I might have been feeling shitty because I lose track of how many times I reused my cup. 
Never re-use a cup for too long if you've had something like chicken. 
Yes it's just water, but whatever is on your lips rubs off onto the cup. 
Feels like I have the early signs of a sore throat.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 18, 2022)

No cheese! Yesss, awesome. Happy tummy...


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 19, 2022)

Panic attacks suck.
I was feeling pretty good today too. Productive. Cleaned and organized. 
And when I try to wind down for bed, boom. Feels like I can't breathe, body feels weird/numb. I know I'm physically breathing (the motions, the exaggerated breaths) but I don't feel like I am. 

What do? 
Is there anything that can help? 
I understand I have to wait it out a little but damn. I'll look into different techniques if anyone wants to offer them.
Called paramedics for the first time because I was dozing off and suddenly shot awake with the feeling that 'this is it holy shit I'm gonna die'. Not sleeping is probably the thing making it happen but my body just won't let meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 19, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Panic attacks suck.
> I was feeling pretty good today too. Productive. Cleaned and organized.
> And when I try to wind down for bed, boom. Feels like I can't breathe, body feels weird/numb. I know I'm physically breathing (the motions, the exaggerated breaths) but I don't feel like I am.
> 
> ...


Few things you can try:

There is a combination of techniques that you can do called, "T.I.P.P". It stands for *T*emperature, *I*ntense exercise, *P*aced breathing, and *P*rogressive muscle relaxation. You can do any of these things individually to ease anxiety attacks or do them all together.

The first thing isn't very fun to do, but physiologically works, to trick your body into calming down is utilizing the mammalian dive reflex. To do this you need to get a bowl or sink and fill it with icy water. Get ice cubes. Make it nice and cold. Then you take a deep breath and submerge your face fully in the water. Hold it for 10-15 seconds. Repeat as necessary. What this does is makes your body go, "Oh shit. I'm underwater. I might be drowning." and so it slows down your heart rate and focuses you on the now so you can calmly deal with the situation. If you don't have a bowl or sink available you can splash water onto your face as well but it needs to be cold water and it needs to cover the face.

Next, brief intense exercise can help with anxiety attacks. What you wanna do is cardio. So running in place, jumping jacks, climbing stairs, dancing whatever cardio you please. Do it for 10-15 minutes and get your heart rate up. It releases feel-good endorphins, de-escalates the intense emotions you're feeling, and focuses your mind on a task you can perform.

The next step is paced breathing. There are a few ways to go about this. Assuming you don't have asthma or other respiratory issues and you find yourself hyperventilating, you can breath into a paper bag or your own cupped hands. Rebreathing the exhaled CO2 will help restore your oxygen balance and regulate breathing to slow it down. Take 6-12 breaths into the bag/cupped hands. Then remove it and take a few normal breaths through your nose/mouth. Repeat as necessary.

Another breathing trick you can try is called box breathing. What you do is you inhale through your nose to the count of four.....1...2...3...4 and then you hold that breath to the count of four......1...2...3...4. You then slowly exhale through pursed lips (think like you're gonna smooch someone or whistle) to the count of four.....1...2....3....4. Finally you pause to the count of four.....1...2...3...4. Repeat until you feel calmer. It regulates your breathing and slows your heart rate. It also focuses your mind on something other than your problems.







Finally is progressive muscle relaxation. Starting from your head and working down to your toes, consciously tense each muscle group (for 5-6 seconds).  Slowly exhale and relax the muscle you're tensing. Breath in while tensing and out while relaxing to maximize the effect. Pay attention to the difference between the feeling of tension and the feeling of relaxation and release each major muscle group. As you do each muscle group say to yourself, "relax." Pay attention to the tension and relaxation of each muscle, and slowly and calmly bring your heart rate down again.

Try the progressive relaxation of muscle groups in this order:

1. Forehead - wrinkle your forehead, lowering eyebrows
2. Eyelids - shut your eyes tightly
3. Face - scrunch up your nose, raise lips and tense cheeks
4. Mouth -pucker your lips and push tongue against roof of mouth
5. Neck - push your chin down toward your chest
6. Shoulders - raise your shoulders up as high as possible like you're making the biggest shrug you can
7. Arms - tense your forearms and biceps by bending arms toward you and clenching
8. Hands - make fists and clench them tight
9. Chest - take a deep breath and hold it
10. Back - pull your shoulders back and arch your back
11. Stomach - tense abdominal muscles
12. Butt - tense and squeeze your cheeks together
13. Thighs - tense quads and hamstrings
14. Calves - point your toes downward
15. Feet/ankles - curl your toes and bend feet toward you

Once you're done take note of how different you feel before you tensed and after. 

Repeat any of these steps as you need to. Do em on their own or as a group. Its (mostly) stuff you can do anywhere so when anxiety hits give it a shot.

Hope it helps.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 19, 2022)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Few things you can try:
> 
> There is a combination of techniques that you can do called, "T.I.P.P". It stands for *T*emperature, *I*ntense exercise, *P*aced breathing, and *P*rogressive muscle relaxation. You can do any of these things individually to ease anxiety attacks or do them all together.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this. Fortunately my body has started to relax around 6am. 

I'll definitely try the cold water thing next time but I have a feeling the exercise thing might be better. I was trying to see if I could 'shake out the feeling' when it first started because it felt like I wasn't 'there'. Not numb, but...yea. Words. Didn't fix it on the spot but I definitely noticed something going on. 

Thank you again for this. Lots of results I got were like... vague articles or ads for therapists and it was stressing me out even more. XD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 19, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Thank you for this. Fortunately my body has started to relax around 6am.
> 
> I'll definitely try the cold water thing next time but I have a feeling the exercise thing might be better. I was trying to see if I could 'shake out the feeling' when it first started because it felt like I wasn't 'there'. Not numb, but...yea. Words. Didn't fix it on the spot but I definitely noticed something going on.
> 
> Thank you again for this. Lots of results I got were like... vague articles or ads for therapists and it was stressing me out even more. XD


You mentioned shooting awake with a feeling of "this is it holy shit I'm gonna die." Feelings of impending doom generally are a sign of hypoxia - IE not getting enough oxygen in your system. Try the 4 squared breathing if that happens again. Its really good for oxygenating.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 19, 2022)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You mentioned shooting awake with a feeling of "this is it holy shit I'm gonna die." Feelings of impending doom generally are a sign of hypoxia - IE not getting enough oxygen in your system. Try the 4 squared breathing if that happens again. Its really good for oxygenating.



Will do!
My vitals came back okay, but I probably wasn't breathing when it first happened. It literally feels like my body is forgetting how to breathe and I still keep doing it periodically.


----------



## Kope (Mar 19, 2022)

I want to be as good as a 10 year experienced artist in 1 month is that possible?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 19, 2022)

Wanted to get back to a game I've not played in some time. It starts loading, and dies with no further comment. Look it up on the game's forum, in the bug report thread, and the best answer I can get is someone saying it was caused by "a mod" and that unsubscribing from that mod in the Steam Workshop sorted the problem.

Great.

If you're familiar with the clusterfuck that is Steam Workshop, you know that unsubscribing and resubscribing to mods is... not as straightforward as it probably should be. And this person didn't mention _what_ mod was causing the issue for them. Sooo I just spent way too long opening workshop XML files on my system (which of course aren't in the regular game folder, because Steam, so first I had to waste time figuring out where I was even looking) to find the culprit item so I could find out which mod was the problem (and also give useful info to the mod author if they pop by their mod page and want to fix it).

Now I don't even feel like playing the game anymore. XP



Kope said:


> I want to be as good as a 10 year experienced artist in 1 month is that possible?


Short answer: No.

Long answer: Everyone learns at different rates, so exactly how much improvement you see in a given time span will vary from artist to artist, as will their perceived skill level. (How "good" you are is not entirely objective; chances are you have some stronger and some weaker areas, and what one person sees as a mark of skill (or lack thereof) may be the result of deliberate choices made by the artist, or what specific artistic influences they've had.) Work with what you have, and compare yourself, well... preferably to no one, but if you have to compare, compare to your past self. It's also a bit of a truism that proficency and eye often develop at different rates, and not at a constant rate. So it's natural to find yourself hitting a "hump" now and again.

(As a sidenote, I personally don't think comparing your older and newer art is always inherently going to be healthy - worst case you end up mentally getting down on your past self and forgetting that the experience that "bad" old art bought you is one of the bricks building your current skill. Which isn't to say _*never*_ to compare, just do so in moderation, and at reasonable intervals.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Short answer: No.



You could get as good as a bad artist who has 10 years of experience. :}


----------



## Kope (Mar 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> You could get as good as a bad artist who has 10 years of experience. :}


After 10 years of drawing I hope I won’t be bad at it lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 19, 2022)

Almost 12 hours of sleep and I still have circles around my eyes and my chest has this lingering feeling. It's not nearly as bad as 12 hours ago but it's a feeling like it's still there and could escalate again.

Pretty sure this is all tied in to me not having a proper period for the last two months.
Just...
Waiting on that health card to come in the mail. 8)


----------



## Beepsi (Mar 20, 2022)

I am finding it wrong that scotch and weed aids my mood against bitter silence. Whatever.

Alright, I am just wobbling around my College grades around a "death's door". I don't know what to do with myself. Only ease is just doodling, cope. Social life IRL is a bit yeah, but I linger for more further interactions with new fresher people; but I don't know where to find that. yet I accepted "I cannot make friends instantly, as it's a long process; it is what it is." I don't know if its due to becoming apathetic due to 2 years on the web, under quarantine, has stabbed my brain that caused it, but I know I am at fault here. At fault for not doing what I must. But why remain in this state?
Stubbornness, perhaps.


----------



## Kope (Mar 20, 2022)

Beepsi said:


> I am finding it wrong that scotch and weed aids my mood against bitter silence. Whatever.
> 
> Alright, I am just wobbling around my College grades around a "death's door". I don't know what to do with myself. Only ease is just doodling, cope. Social life IRL is a bit yeah, but I linger for more further interactions with new fresher people; but I don't know where to find that. yet I accepted "I cannot make friends instantly, as it's a long process; it is what it is." I don't know if its due to becoming apathetic due to 2 years on the web, under quarantine, has stabbed my brain that caused it, but I know I am at fault here. At fault for not doing what I must. But why remain in this state?
> Stubbornness, perhaps.


I feel similar


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 20, 2022)

Regardless of potential bleeding problems in my GI tract, I said fuck it and took ibuprofen, the tooth pain is so bad.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 20, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Regardless of potential bleeding problems in my GI tract, I said fuck it and took ibuprofen, the tooth pain is so bad.


*gives a hug*

Im sorry to hear about that ;w; I hope things turn out better for you, be it after seeing a dentist or a doctor.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 21, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Regardless of potential bleeding problems in my GI tract, I said fuck it and took ibuprofen, the tooth pain is so bad.


That really sucks to hear, tooth pain is the absolute worst. I hope you can get that fixed ASAP!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Will do!
> My vitals came back okay, but I probably wasn't breathing when it first happened. It literally feels like my body is forgetting how to breathe and I still keep doing it periodically.


You know, you should probably be checked to see if you have OSA (Obstructive Sleep Apnea) because that sounds like a classic OSA event to me. I was diagnosed years ago when the wife told the doctor I snored real heavy and I occasionally stopped breathing at night. I was diagnosed with over one hundred and forty events in seven hours and that was a good night's sleep. Most people have it and are undiagnosed. Some sleep studies can be done at home, too and most insurances will pay for it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 21, 2022)

Sat in the ER for almost 12 hours and still wasn't about to get served. I'm not blaming them for being understaffed.

I'm mad at the people who brought their child to the ER instead of a walk-in clinic when they only had a tummy ache. I'm mad at the people who decided to waste nurses.time by yelling at them and getting belligerent because they were stupid enough to leave all of their belongings in the room after their visit, and demand they be able to walk in and grab everything when their next patient is already occupying the room. I'm mad at the mom who made her baby choke twice in the waiting room. Thank God the dad had braincells. He gave two firm pats to the child's back and it was crying again. I'm also mad at the mom who brought in her child that was just screaming and whining because he wasn't getting his way. What's worse, she decided.to just bring someone into our isolated area for a chat (I had two COVID like symptoms so they lumped me in there). Then there were people threatening suicide if they didn't get in to see someone right away but they were still being treated, or people not being happy with '1 person at a time' visits.

Even though I was next in line, more people piled in that take priority over me because they're either much older than me or much younger than me. I'm extremely tired, hungry, irritated... If stress is what's causing me this grief I opted to leave. If I'm still experiencing problems I can just try again after I've had a nap.


----------



## Rimna (Mar 21, 2022)

Jesus fucking Christ I want to quit this job so badly, I'm waiting for them to respond to my request to leave without serving the full 60 days of the notice period.

I can't sleep for months. I started smoking a pack a day. I eat until i can't move. I'm fucking done.


----------



## Beepsi (Mar 21, 2022)

lmao
burn everything
CAuse no one care DD


----------



## Rimna (Mar 21, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Jesus fucking Christ I want to quit this job so badly, I'm waiting for them to respond to my request to leave without serving the full 60 days of the notice period.
> 
> I can't sleep for months. I started smoking a pack a day. I eat until i can't move. I'm fucking done.



They denied it. But I resigned. I will be a free man in 60 days.

It's finally over.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 21, 2022)

I was doing some self research and just finished reading over acid reflux. Apparently it can cause anxiety and panic attacks throughout the night.

"Wow how wild would it be if a little heartburn or indigestion was making Mee feel like I was at death's door..."

*Let's out a nasty belch and feels almost instant relief*

"Are you fucking kidding me..."

I'm still not 100% but as compared to earlier, I feel about 80%. Just gotta try and get some good sleep later.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I was doing some self research and just finished reading over acid reflux. Apparently it can cause anxiety and panic attacks throughout the night.
> 
> "Wow how wild would it be if a little heartburn or indigestion was making Mee feel like I was at death's door..."
> 
> ...


Condolences! I had heartburn pain keep me up until the wee hours the other week and it is NOT FUN. And it’s so hard to get people to take you seriously because a little bit of reflux is no big deal, right?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 21, 2022)

Fun times: I’ve been in high-strung, skittish anxiety mode for most of the day. I’m either out of my as-needed anxiety meds, or put the very last one in a “smart place” (you know what it’s like, I’m sure, when you think you’ve found a great place for something to be tucked away and then you never see it again.). I don’t know if I can get a refill, because my mental health providers tend to put up a fuss whenever I ask to renew something I last had prescribed “too long” ago. Because apparently “only take these when you absolutely need them” doesn’t actually mean that.

Like, whyever would they be _less_ concerned about writing me a new script of a potentially addictive substance more often? I don’t fucking get it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 21, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Fun times: I’ve been in high-strung, skittish anxiety mode for most of the day. I’m either out of my as-needed anxiety meds, or put the very last one in a “smart place” (you know what it’s like, I’m sure, when you think you’ve found a great place for something to be tucked away and then you never see it again.). I don’t know if I can get a refill, because my mental health providers tend to put up a fuss whenever I ask to renew something I last had prescribed “too long” ago. Because apparently “only take these when you absolutely need them” doesn’t actually mean that.
> 
> Like, whyever would they be _less_ concerned about writing me a new script of a potentially addictive substance more often? I don’t fucking get it.


Im sorry you gotta go through all of that. Im sure not having the anxiety meds makes the anxiety worse AND adds something to be anxious about. Things will get better, you just gotta get through this obstacle. You can do it :3


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 22, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im sorry you gotta go through all of that. Im sure not having the anxiety meds makes the anxiety worse AND adds something to be anxious about. Things will get better, you just gotta get through this obstacle. You can do it :3


Thanks! I slept really poorly (not hugely surprising) since I had to go to bed in anxiety mode, but that is what it is. The giant hurdle at this point is going through my prescription history so that I can cite it when I request a new script. It’s just frustrating that I have to essentially do their job FOR them.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 22, 2022)

Took some.pepcid the other night. Woke up feeling better than I did yesterday. More and more convinced that's all it was.

Tried a new fruit juice that was very citric (way more than I was expecting... (Tropicana peach/strawberry juice) and made my tummy turn. Then I fasted for about 16 hours. Then I went to the hospital for those 12 hours and went to bed without eating after I got home.

Human maintenance is obnoxious. But the discount in my chest is practically gone at the moment.

Edit: Discomfort* XD was on my phone when I wrote that one.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 22, 2022)

Walked around Newcastle city and now I feel horrible because I met dozens of homeless people who I couldn't help. I gave them money but I don't have much to give. And apparently the city council forbids charities from opening soup kitchens or homeless shelters. Life fucking sucks.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 22, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Walked around Newcastle city and now I feel horrible because I met dozens of homeless people who I couldn't help. I gave them money but I don't have much to give. And apparently the city council forbids charities from opening soup kitchens or homeless shelters. Life fucking sucks.


......did some bozo try to poison the homeless there in the past?

Like, that is the only reason I could comprehend anyone forbidding resources for the homeless.

(I also say this in a cold-weather area, where there's some months of the year where a homeless person would quite literally freeze to death.  Shelters up here have their own health issues though.)


----------



## Kope (Mar 23, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Walked around Newcastle city and now I feel horrible because I met dozens of homeless people who I couldn't help. I gave them money but I don't have much to give. And apparently the city council forbids charities from opening soup kitchens or homeless shelters. Life fucking sucks.


If you want to help them then I think advocating for policies that would give them shelter/food and water would be a good start. Individual Charity can only go so far.


----------



## GemStoner (Mar 23, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Walked around Newcastle city and now I feel horrible because I met dozens of homeless people who I couldn't help. I gave them money but I don't have much to give. And apparently the city council forbids charities from opening soup kitchens or homeless shelters. Life fucking sucks.



Way too many of the people who are still financially comfortable themselves are being so nonchalant about it and I fucking hate it too.

Way too many people acting like everyone who is homeless is automatically just a drug addict of the worst kind, rents can go up 40% in like 3 years and comfortable assholes are still telling themselves, and everybody online that homeless people do it to themselves.

It seems like everyone who is still doing OK honestly believes they can just gate themselves off in their fancy neighborhoods or hunker down with some gunzz and watch half their country go homeless, and they honestly think it's not going to come to affect them?

I feel like Fiver from water ship down a lot of the time, seeing the fields full of blood. Either we all make it or we all go down together I wish more people understood that.


----------



## Kope (Mar 23, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> Way too many of the people who are still financially comfortable themselves are being so nonchalant about it and I fucking hate it too.
> 
> Way too many people acting like everyone who is homeless is automatically just a drug addict of the worst kind, rents can go up 40% in like 3 years and comfortable assholes are still telling themselves, and everybody online that homeless people do it to themselves.
> 
> ...


Most people are too comfortable to care for others unfortunately


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 23, 2022)

I'll be moved to a different team next week, I'll miss my team so much I wanna cri


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 23, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'll be moved to a different team next week, I'll miss my team so much I wanna cri


*hugs* your current team may be good but you won’t loose them, you can always keep in contact. That and you can make new awesome memories with your new team!


----------



## Kope (Mar 24, 2022)

Aggghhh!!! Someone who’s a 5’7  furry goth girl love me already >:/


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> Aggghhh!!! Someone who’s a 5’7  furry goth girl love me already >:/


I’ll put in a good word with 19-year-old me. 

You’ll meet someone when you least expect it. That’s how these things work, in my experience.


----------



## Kope (Mar 24, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’ll put it a good word with 19-year-old me.
> 
> You’ll meet someone when you least expect it. That’s how these things work, in my experience.


I hope so I’ve been alone for a long time


----------



## GemStoner (Mar 24, 2022)

How are you guys liking other people's post with something other than a thumbs up? Just figure this is an ok thread to ask real quick


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 24, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> How are you guys liking other people's post with something other than a thumbs up? Just figure this is an ok thread to ask real quick


If you click and hold it should come up with a small menu!


----------



## Alrazvick (Mar 24, 2022)

One thing that keeps frustrating me to no end is the woke. Every day I keep hearing about how it continues to ruin things I used to like and how it will eventually ruin society. I try to not let it get to me but it feels like things are only getting worse and worse. First Star Wars and now Lord Of The Rings. Makes me wonder what will be next.


----------



## Kope (Mar 24, 2022)

Some fringe members of groups go too far with stuff so I’d just delete Twitter or something if it bothers you so much.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 24, 2022)

Alrazvick said:


> One thing that keeps frustrating me to no end is the woke. Every day I keep hearing about how it continues to ruin things I used to like and how it will eventually ruin society. I try to not let it get to me but it feels like things are only getting worse and worse. First Star Wars and now Lord Of The Rings. Makes me wonder what will be next.


Main issue I see is there's a big difference between just saying you're woke and truly BEING woke.  You're probably running up against pretenders because most people who actually are woke won't ramble on about it.

A lot of common franchises that "get woke" (regardless of whether they go broke or not) only do the most superficial form of it.  They don't really take the group they're trying to put into it seriously.  It gets to the point where they wind up offending the very group they're claiming to represent.

And the pretenders are unrepentant about it, too.

An example I often think of with claiming wokeness vs. actually being woke is one of the Battlefield games.  I seem to recall them basing one of their stories on a male unit in a war and just swapping a woman in, claiming it's some "unsung hero" story.... when there were actual woman-led resistance movements they could have used (and indeed, made equally as badass) instead.  Just overlaying a woman where a man was in the story is claiming wokeness, actually checking for and using a woman's story as the basis is truly BEING woke.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> Aggghhh!!! Someone who’s a 5’7  furry goth girl love me already >:/


I love you in a purely platonic, friendly, no hetero way.  Sorry, best I can do.  I may kiss you if you have a cure for the common cold so i can sleep through snoring.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 25, 2022)

Just a few days from my first day of work and I now have a seal cough. Feels hard to breathe again. 
Probably got covid from the people that came into the ER admitting they tested positive for it.
Literally right before anything good can happen to me, shit like this gotta come around and try to fuck things up for me.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Just a few days from my first day of work and I now have a seal cough. Feels hard to breathe again.
> Probably got covid from the people that came into the ER admitting they tested positive for it.
> Literally right before anything good can happen to me, shit like this gotta come around and try to fuck things up for me.


At least I don't think Canada is one of the places where that'll be held against you at the job, right? Still, sucks, and I hope it doesn't get any worse than it is, and that you heal up soon! <3


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 25, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> At least I don't think Canada is one of the places where that'll be held against you at the job, right? Still, sucks, and I hope it doesn't get any worse than it is, and that you heal up soon! <3



You're right about that, for the most part!
Thank you!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 25, 2022)

This is WILD man lmao.

For my communications class we had this teacher, she's funny, she's energetic and she seems to have a passion for the course. (it meets on friday)

Thursday night we get an email she's not coming back to teach and we're getting some other dude. im like "Okay fine, he probably won't be as good but aye, as long as we get a grade"

(The first class): Everybody shows up right, sitting in the class waiting for this dude to show up. Most leave after 30 minutes. I WAIT AN HOUR before he sends out an email he aint even showing up. He thought it started at 10:30!! Thats when the class ends it starts at 8:30. I get up at 7 to go to this class and that time is just wasted.

(The second class) He sends an email thursday that somebody in his family came in contact with somebody with covid. Class will be online! He doesnt know what hes doing and the lecture doesnt even start. *Sigh*

(The third class!) HE was feeling under the weather so class was going to be online again...

(The fourth class!) This time there is actually in person class! We're doing our thing, presenting our speeches... but then half way through he stops us and hurriedly shouts "There's a fire". This duuuude thought there was a fire in the building so we leave for like 30 minutes.

(The fifth class!) I forgot why he skipped this one.. but its online lol.

(The sixth class!) This one is today, he emailed late last night that his flight got canceled so he wouldn't be able to make it... But he would post groups for an assignment and instructions... the group are there but no further instruction.


im soooooooooo done with this man, literally 3,000 dollars for this xD


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 25, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> This is WILD man lmao.
> 
> For my communications class we had this teacher, she's funny, she's energetic and she seems to have a passion for the course. (it meets on friday)
> 
> ...



That IS wild. Wtf... 

Someone has mentioned this to management, yea? I'd definitely get their attention, especially if they're an accredited school. Something stupid like that could cost them a lot if they decide to blow it off.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> That IS wild. Wtf...
> 
> Someone has mentioned this to management, yea? I'd definitely get their attention, especially if they're an accredited school. Something stupid like that could cost them a lot if they decide to blow it off.


I mean.. im getting a passing grade, and this was already a throw away class, but like I dunno man. I signed up for an in person class cause I cant learn online. ;w;


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 25, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I mean.. im getting a passing grade, and this was already a throw away class, but like I dunno man. I signed up for an in person class cause I cant learn online. ;w;



Well I'm mostly looking at avenues that could potentially give you a future discount of some kind, if not just... making sure they maintain their standards and don't let this happen again. The college I went to only had so many teachers and you'd see some of them in the next semester with another course. I'd hate for this to happen again on the courses that actually matter. X( 

Glad to hear you're still passing at least!
Still wild it has to happen. 
Makes me wonder if the dude is making excuses or is having health problems. The fire thing makes me think of the burnt toast thing before the woman had a seizure.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Well I'm mostly looking at avenues that could potentially give you a future discount of some kind, if not just... making sure they maintain their standards and don't let this happen again. The college I went to only had so many teachers and you'd see some of them in the next semester with another course. I'd hate for this to happen again on the courses that actually matter. X(
> 
> Glad to hear you're still passing at least!
> Still wild it has to happen.
> Makes me wonder if the dude is making excuses or is having health problems. The fire thing makes me think of the burnt toast thing before the woman had a seizure.


He said he got some kind of notification from some school emergency message system.

Also hes a bit young.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 25, 2022)

*groans*

I think one of my housemates is having a manic episode. Bipolar mania is some seriously stressful stuff.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 25, 2022)

I hope they make it through this and get better soon, because I'm kinda nervous


----------



## InfinityZ (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm just a small SFW artist with skill of a beginner even though I've been drawing 5 years now _(environmental issues irl and depression have been preventing me from improving properly since the past few years)_, I'm not interested in drawing anything too revealing unless it has to since I'm more into fantasy/conceptual stuff, but now I'm becoming sick of everything that just has to be sexualized to gain attraction in this fandom, it's either you draw pr0n or you have professional skill. I keep seeing beginner artists who don't get enough to be attracted with their art when they draw something normal, but once they start drawing something revealing/sexy/suggestive/NSFW, suddenly a lot of people start to love their art despite still having a lot to improve in their art style. 

My art barely gets any recognition no matter what I do, and when I pointed this out, I got called out for "being salty" and got told with things like _"It's furry, it's required to do that"_, _"It's just your mindset"_, _"You just need to improve every day"_, or _"Furry fandom also has adult people"_, like why? It's not my thing, it's not even my style, and I'm not interested to make something like that, and yet I got told that I have to because "It's furry". I've been trying to improve with daily pressure from all the things in my life and it's the best that I can do at this moment with my limit, and yet it's still not enough, while some other dudes with lower skill get to gain love and attention once they go NSFW or suggestive, it hurts me a lot that I just wanna give up. I know I can get eventually there without having to go NSFW, but it's been so draining after all these years with barely any significant improvement in my art that's enough to make people to be interested to commission me that much, and then some dudes just draw pr0n and people just wanna buy it.


----------



## GemStoner (Mar 25, 2022)

InfinityZ said:


> I'm just a small SFW artist with skill of a beginner even though I've been drawing 5 years now _(environmental issues irl and depression have been preventing me from improving properly since the past few years)_, I'm not interested in drawing anything too revealing unless it has to since I'm more into fantasy/conceptual stuff, but now I'm becoming sick of everything that just has to be sexualized to gain attraction in this fandom, it's either you draw pr0n or you have professional skill. I keep seeing beginner artists who don't get enough to be attracted with their art when they draw something normal, but once they start drawing something revealing/sexy/suggestive/NSFW, suddenly a lot of people start to love their art despite still having a lot to improve in their art style.
> 
> My art barely gets any recognition no matter what I do, and when I pointed this out, I got called out for "being salty" and got told with things like _"It's furry, it's required to do that"_, _"It's just your mindset"_, _"You just need to improve every day"_, or _"Furry fandom also has adult people"_, like why? It's not my thing, it's not even my style, and I'm not interested to make something like that, and yet I got told that I have to because "It's furry". I've been trying to improve with daily pressure from all the things in my life and it's the best that I can do at this moment with my limit, and yet it's still not enough, while some other dudes with lower skill get to gain love and attention once they go NSFW or suggestive, it hurts me a lot that I just wanna give up. I know I can get eventually there without having to go NSFW, but it's been so draining after all these years with barely any significant improvement in my art that's enough to make people to be interested to commission me that much, and then some dudes just draw pr0n and people just wanna buy it.


I feel you, I think I would get way more attention if I did porn, as it is now anybody half as good as me that does porn is a super star.

I stopped posting sketches because I could tell people were just taking them to trace and use themselves while pretending I don't exist, which is easy when everyone else is ignoring you too.

At times in the past when I felt like giving up and talked about it, I got the same feedback as you, it's rough


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 25, 2022)

I've been having dreams about using and it sucks. I haven't used since 2020 and I'm still getting dreams of doing it. Because of stress? Maybe. That's the only time that I used was when I was stressed from work but then it became out of control. I don't drink as much alcohol I used to either because I was also an alcoholic. I'm still recovering from being at a hospital and rehab from 2 years back since some traumatizing stuff happened there. I don't really talk to my husband about this because he felt like it was his fault that everything happened. I told him flat out that it wasn't. It was me not knowing how to cope better and turning to substances instead of going to a therapist. It didn't help that the meds I had for mental illness had the worse side effects. I was a hot mess. I still feel like I am.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 26, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I've been having dreams about using and it sucks. I haven't used since 2020 and I'm still getting dreams of doing it. Because of stress? Maybe. That's the only time that I used was when I was stressed from work but then it became out of control. I don't drink as much alcohol I used to either because I was also an alcoholic. I'm still recovering from being at a hospital and rehab from 2 years back since some traumatizing stuff happened there. I don't really talk to my husband about this because he felt like it was his fault that everything happened. I told him flat out that it wasn't. It was me not knowing how to cope better and turning to substances instead of going to a therapist. It didn't help that the meds I had for mental illness had the worse side effects. I was a hot mess. I still feel like I am.



I don't know much about you but it seems to me like you've made some significant strides in life. You sound like you have made the effort to keep moving forward and bettering your situation, which means you have at least some ambition (something I don't often run into these days). 

Shitty dreams are shitty but remember to take a deep breath and ground yourself. Remember that's all it is- a dream- and all of the shit you just went through to try and come out on the other side. Don't throw away everything you've worked so hard to get! 

Do you have a therapist that specializes in things like PTSD?


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't know much about you but it seems to me like you've made some significant strides in life. You sound like you have made the effort to keep moving forward and bettering your situation, which means you have at least some ambition (something I don't often run into these days).
> 
> Shitty dreams are shitty but remember to take a deep breath and ground yourself. Remember that's all it is- a dream- and all of the shit you just went through to try and come out on the other side. Don't throw away everything you've worked so hard to get!
> 
> Do you have a therapist that specializes in things like PTSD?


Thank you. I've been trying my best to get myself at least where I want to be before Covid hit. I kinda knew there was something wrong with me when I started to feel more paranoid and such. It didn't come to light until I had a mental break. Like I said, I'm trying my best, but I'm also not expecting to be the person I was two years ago. I'm just happy that I'm still here.

I need to start grounding again. I was doing it for a while but then kinda stopped. I would do that with reality checks too to make sure that I'm not being paranoid and nothing will hurt me. It's been a journey, I'll tell you. I went to groups where I learned how to manage my mental illness and keep myself in check if something was wrong. Going to groups was nice because I got to be around people that had the same diagnosis as me so I get to hear about their experiences and what to look for and how to help. It's hard to get my friends to understand so I kinda just lost connection with most of them. At first, I was heartbroken but I'm slowly becoming okay without friends? Hard to explain, but I know people should have someone other than their S/O to talk to, but I stopped having interest in connecting with people. I've been keeping to myself most of the time now. Maybe saying Happy Birthdays and such, but that's about it.

I did have one for a few months. I stopped because work wasn't letting have time off to talk to one and their schedule was months ahead so planning a meeting is difficult. I'm going to see if I can try again since I'm not working 12 hours a day anymore. That was the only reason that was stopping me.

Thank you for reading my ramblings. I try journaling my thoughts but sometimes it isn't enough.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 26, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Thank you. I've been trying my best to get myself at least where I want to be before Covid hit. I kinda knew there was something wrong with me when I started to feel more paranoid and such. It didn't come to light until I had a mental break. Like I said, I'm trying my best, but I'm also not expecting to be the person I was two years ago. I'm just happy that I'm still here.
> 
> I need to start grounding again. I was doing it for a while but then kinda stopped. I would do that with reality checks too to make sure that I'm not being paranoid and nothing will hurt me. It's been a journey, I'll tell you. I went to groups where I learned how to manage my mental illness and keep myself in check if something was wrong. Going to groups was nice because I got to be around people that had the same diagnosis as me so I get to hear about their experiences and what to look for and how to help. It's hard to get my friends to understand so I kinda just lost connection with most of them. At first, I was heartbroken but I'm slowly becoming okay without friends? Hard to explain, but I know people should have someone other than their S/O to talk to, but I stopped having interest in connecting with people. I've been keeping to myself most of the time now. Maybe saying Happy Birthdays and such, but that's about it.
> 
> ...


I have few friends aside from my S/O.  Honestly, it has worked better for me: lower toxicity, no drama, and the friends I do have really want to be friends.  We actually care for each other.  Schedules don't matter: we're mostly engineers so of course nothing ever really gets done.  

A lot of us read everything posted.  We're inquisitive and some of us really want to help, even if we suck at it. *cough*me*cough*


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 26, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I need to start grounding again. I was doing it for a while but then kinda stopped. I would do that with reality checks too to make sure that I'm not being paranoid and nothing will hurt me. It's been a journey, I'll tell you. I went to groups where I learned how to manage my mental illness and keep myself in check if something was wrong. Going to groups was nice because I got to be around people that had the same diagnosis as me so I get to hear about their experiences and what to look for and how to help. It's hard to get my friends to understand so I kinda just lost connection with most of them. At first, I was heartbroken but I'm slowly becoming okay without friends? Hard to explain, but I know people should have someone other than their S/O to talk to, but I stopped having interest in connecting with people. I've been keeping to myself most of the time now. Maybe saying Happy Birthdays and such, but that's about it.



I'm glad group therapy was such a positive experience for you! I know I need to work on making friends. A part of me is still paranoid something terrible is going to happen if I step out of my comfort zone again but I've just only begun therapy for my own stuff so I'll have to wait and see how that shapes me, if at all. 



Luxibutt said:


> I did have one for a few months. I stopped because work wasn't letting have time off to talk to one and their schedule was months ahead so planning a meeting is difficult. I'm going to see if I can try again since I'm not working 12 hours a day anymore. That was the only reason that was stopping me.



Oh my lord, you workaholic! I can barely make it through 8 hour shifts without whining. XD I hope you find one that suits your needs. Every time I think I've got something good, it disappears. My therapist was leaving to go on some kind of tour and now she's out recovering from a surgery. My childhood therapist was so good she basically moved to go accept an award and start a new life elsewhere. 



Luxibutt said:


> Thank you for reading my ramblings. I try journaling my thoughts but sometimes it isn't enough.



Of course! I honestly do it all the time and it's healthier than bottling it up, right? I just scream into the void (forums) in hopes I could get some life changing advice or reassurance/whatever it is I need that day. I also think journaling is a great way to show/reflect on your progress!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm glad group therapy was such a positive experience for you! I know I need to work on making friends. A part of me is still paranoid something terrible is going to happen if I step out of my comfort zone again but I've just only begun therapy for my own stuff so I'll have to wait and see how that shapes me, if at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If all else fails find Takeshis Castle or Most extreme elimination challenge.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 26, 2022)

I don’t feel like I’m in a position to give advice in regards to finding therapy (I have zero self-advocacy skills so I have… not been getting the care I should), but I still want to mention: there’s group therapy and support groups who do virtual sessions on Zoom and similar. If you feel you need support from people who experience similar struggles, and feel you could benefit from the group setting, it’s something to look into.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 26, 2022)

InfinityZ said:


> I'm just a small SFW artist with skill of a beginner even though I've been drawing 5 years now _(environmental issues irl and depression have been preventing me from improving properly since the past few years)_, I'm not interested in drawing anything too revealing unless it has to since I'm more into fantasy/conceptual stuff, but now I'm becoming sick of everything that just has to be sexualized to gain attraction in this fandom, it's either you draw pr0n or you have professional skill. I keep seeing beginner artists who don't get enough to be attracted with their art when they draw something normal, but once they start drawing something revealing/sexy/suggestive/NSFW, suddenly a lot of people start to love their art despite still having a lot to improve in their art style.
> 
> My art barely gets any recognition no matter what I do, and when I pointed this out, I got called out for "being salty" and got told with things like _"It's furry, it's required to do that"_, _"It's just your mindset"_, _"You just need to improve every day"_, or _"Furry fandom also has adult people"_, like why? It's not my thing, it's not even my style, and I'm not interested to make something like that, and yet I got told that I have to because "It's furry". I've been trying to improve with daily pressure from all the things in my life and it's the best that I can do at this moment with my limit, and yet it's still not enough, while some other dudes with lower skill get to gain love and attention once they go NSFW or suggestive, it hurts me a lot that I just wanna give up. I know I can get eventually there without having to go NSFW, but it's been so draining after all these years with barely any significant improvement in my art that's enough to make people to be interested to commission me that much, and then some dudes just draw pr0n and people just wanna buy it.


Some of us gravitate to SFW a lot more. NSFW is generally your adolescents or repressed/very niche people.  I'm a size 12 and I'm sure I could get quite a few followers doing porn.  (I wouldn't make much money after replacing my cameras or isolation due to causing  frequent nose bleeds, which seem to be a CDC level pandemic.)  Here's the thing, even NSFW are working multiple social media platforms.

Don't worry on pricing or commissions or anything else.  If you are doing this as a business, you probably haven't found your audience and that's hard (ha! Puns..).  If you're doing it because you like it, don't worry on it as it will eventually work out (ha, subtle reference!)

You are probably only catering to the furry fandom, which is good, but has limited reach (ok, god, i did put "minx" right?)   

How to win an argument and sell: get someone to agree with you on two points (entry!  Fingers!) and then where you disagree (commision me because I'm a clean person! Or dirty girl? Clean... but dirty...)

Change your selling style.  Probably read that and hated it, but pont is, captivation...


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 26, 2022)

My housemate is doing alright, the ruckus that I was hearing was just the house staff goofing around


----------



## Kope (Mar 26, 2022)

I had a dream where I wrestled anthro animals and it was brutal and fun. I hate waking up to this boring reality we call life.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> I had a dream where I wrestled anthro animals and it was brutal and fun. I hate waking up to this boring reality we call life.


" Hey, bun!  Check this out!   Brutal a d fun wrestling, yeah?  See, they get it.  Come on....  come on...."


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 26, 2022)

I was today (well, I guess yesterday, because midnight just passed) years old when I discovered two very unpleasant things:

- “Swexit” is apparently… something people are talking enough about to get it trending on Twitter. Over fucking diesel prices.

- The party that was formed because the Racist Fuckwit Party shoved a portion of their racism into the closet is being pushed as The Party to go to for single-issue Swexit voters.

Did I mention this year is an election year? That our election is, in fact, just under half a year away? This makes me sick.

(Yes, I should have learned last time that checking out what’s trending on Twitter is a Bad Idea, but I guess I expected… something else. Like people mocking the idea or something.)

Add to that the radio playing a song while I was cooking dinner that hits just a leeettle too close to home in regards to some upsetting recent personal life stuff, and I’m not having a good night. I mean, it was already not a good day purely for being a bad mental health day, but these extra blows on top of that are Not Helping.

Oh, and I have a headache. So that’s fun.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 26, 2022)

Going out to eat.  Then back and muscles start seizing, pain creeps to stable 4/10, headache so intense I feel off balance walking, and body can't decide if it wants to shut down or convulsing vomit, and PTSD has me following innocuous movements like they are life and death matters because of racist, anti-homophobic, and anti-semetic flags, symbols, and imagery.

Sorry all, but right now West Texas can go straight to hell.


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm glad group therapy was such a positive experience for you! I know I need to work on making friends. A part of me is still paranoid something terrible is going to happen if I step out of my comfort zone again but I've just only begun therapy for my own stuff so I'll have to wait and see how that shapes me, if at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved doing group. At the time, it was the only social thing that I did. I wasn't ready to venture outside though my psychiatrist told me that I needed to try (I went out as practice by going to get the mail and coming back). 

Getting friends is difficult if you think something bad is going to happen. Maybe try an one on one so it's not too overwhelming? But I'm glad that you're getting the help too. I'm sure you'll have a good progress since it sounds like you're willing to do it. 

I used to be terrible with my hours. I was so focused on getting money that I put almost everything in the backseat (including getting my meds checked when I knew something was wrong). When I came back from the hospital, I should've not done that, but once again, I was focused on money. I did 8 hours for a bit but I've reduced them to my needs. It's hard to do an 8 hour shift especially without whining because there's stuff that comes up that makes you want to just go off for a second and then get back to the job. It's hard especially if you don't particularly like the job.

That happens a lot, right? When you got someone that understands you the most and has been with you on your journey to get better, something comes up. But it's okay. Hopefully when your therapist comes back from recovery that you can start over with her again. If not, I guess it doesn't hurt to find another one?  

It's true, it is healthier. Hehe, sometimes screaming into the void is good. Sometimes people have great things to say to help you get back on track when you need to. 

I journaled a lot when I was in the hospital since I didn't go to groups because I was horribly sick (which sucked because I would have social interaction). But it helped me through that and going to rehab. I go back and read some of the pages and think about what I can do to change my behavior because it was honestly erratic. I won't get into details about what happened to finally led for me to go to the hospital


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm home, in my room, safe, and heavily medicated.  I feel like my teeth clench tighter they will break.  I don't know why I suddenly want to share this but i think i just want something to do so i can make myself feel safe.  

This is going to be a long long night.  Why did we have to take that road and drive by that shite display?!  Omg, I'm crying.  Argh!  I hate this!!


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 27, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Going out to eat.  Then back and muscles start seizing, pain creeps to stable 4/10, headache so intense I feel off balance walking, and body can't decide if it wants to shut down or convulsing vomit, and PTSD has me following innocuous movements like they are life and death matters because of racist, anti-homophobic, and anti-semetic flags, symbols, and imagery.
> 
> Sorry all, but right now West Texas can go straight to hell.


As someone who has PTSD as well I hope you get well soon. Stay strong and big hugs!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 27, 2022)

When the mailman doesn't feel like leaving my mail in the box and just sticks them under a rock by the front door ... 

I don't know how old this stuff is, but that's probably why I haven't received a hydro bill in 2 months.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> When the mailman doesn't feel like leaving my mail in the box and just sticks them under a rock by the front door ...
> 
> I don't know how old this stuff is, but that's probably why I haven't received a hydro bill in 2 months.


Wut. I’d be so tempted to stick a sign under the rock with like “my mail slot is up here “ like those “my face is up here” women’s shirts. Which I suppose is pretty passive aggressive but srsly? If it’s making you miss bills it’s kind of a big deal.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 27, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Wut. I’d be so tempted to stick a sign under the rock with like “my mail slot is up here “ like those “my face is up here” women’s shirts. Which I suppose is pretty passive aggressive but srsly? If it’s making you miss bills it’s kind of a big deal.


Yup! 
I can't believe they'd do something like that! 
A lot of it was flyers and mail for the previous owner but I wouldn't know if I'd lost anything of mine.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 27, 2022)

Legitimate conversation in our house after I start to normalize:
Me: we're out of coffee
Wife: you ok around people again?
Me: we're out of coffee.  it's nearly the first, we can pay bills.
Wife: fine, but we're also getting ice cream


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> When the mailman doesn't feel like leaving my mail in the box and just sticks them under a rock by the front door ...
> 
> I don't know how old this stuff is, but that's probably why I haven't received a hydro bill in 2 months.


When the wife, daughter and I moved to Indiana, we had a mail lady that really didn't give a shit. She was the one that started the rut across our lawn since it was six more steps to use the sidewalk. I would get mail for people on the next street over and would not get my bills and important mail. It could be guaranteed I would receive the junk mail, though. That's when I started doing everything possible online, just to keep from missing a bill payment.

Luckily, the utility bills come from only two sources; natural gas is one bill and everything else is the second one. I pay my incurance through an app on my phone (best way) or online, if it works online. Nationwide Insurance, BTW. Their online portal sux big time.


----------



## Rimna (Mar 28, 2022)

I am not very active here lately. Everything is a mess. I keep making mistake after mistake. I am so tired of everything.

I submitted my resignation last week. I have to do the full 60 days notice period. So, 7 more weeks left and I am out of this bitch. I started smoking a pack a day again because of all this horrible stress.

I'll probably take the summer off before looking for new work. I need a long vacation to help put my mind at peace.

Fuck my life.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 28, 2022)

I forgot trash day 3 weeks in a row now.
Just end me, man.
The e-mail reminder shite they have doesn't even fucking work
WHY?!?!?!?


----------



## unamedfloof (Mar 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I forgot trash day 3 weeks in a row now.
> Just end me, man.
> The e-mail reminder shite they have doesn't even fucking work
> WHY?!?!?!


well atleast you didnt put plastic in your garden bin and have it not get taken for a month and a bit before you realized i am a dumbass sometimes -_-


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I forgot trash day 3 weeks in a row now.
> Just end me, man.
> The e-mail reminder shite they have doesn't even fucking work
> WHY?!?!?!?


Nooo, that sucks! We have trash day every other week for one bin and every four weeks for the other (that one is ALWAYS full in at least one compartment because some genius decided paper/cardboard packaging and plastic packaging were low volume recycling). I still can’t recall what day of the week they get picked up. Last year I tried to get the schedule off their website and It. Just. Wouldn’t. In the end I had to have my dad/our landlord email them to get it. Not gotten around to trying to pull the trash schedule for this year yet. Probably should, but then I would have to actually write them into my planner.

I guess it’s time for a wall calendar on the inside of your front door or something?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 29, 2022)

First day and not everyone is present for the first meeting. )8< 
Who would squander such an opportunity??? (<-- we'll see if this attitude doesn't change over the next month)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 29, 2022)

My sister-in-law really wants a baby, but was diagnosed with PCOS and I really have nothing to alleviate that pain.  It just sucks.  Adding to it is my own jealousy that she has a high chance of correction through surgery.  I feel like such a two faced b***h right now really hoping it works out while wondering what happens if it doesn't.


TyraWadman said:


> First day and not everyone is present for the first meeting. )8<
> Who would squander such an opportunity??? (<-- we'll see if this attitude doesn't change over the next month)


Sounds like a meeting for a meeting or a meeting just for the sake of having a meeting.  Congrats on dodging.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My sister-in-law really wants a baby, but was diagnosed with PCOS and I really have nothing to alleviate that pain.  It just sucks.  Adding to it is my own jealousy that she has a high chance of correction through surgery.  I feel like such a two faced b***h right now really hoping it works out while wondering what happens if it doesn't.
> 
> Sounds like a meeting for a meeting or a meeting just for the sake of having a meeting.  Congrats on dodging.


Has your sister in law considered foster or adoption as an option to start a family?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 29, 2022)

Day 1 Complete 
I hate classroom settings but this wasn't too terrible. Online, but some people need to learn to use the mute button DX>


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 29, 2022)

So I got front-row seats to a car accident today.  Two SUVs on the left, one smaller car swerving from the right-hand exit lane 180 degrees, across three lanes of traffic, into their fronts.

I was about to call it in, were it not for the fact that (a) someone else was in the left lane further up going slow with hazard lights on and my brain thought they were doing the call and, far more importantly, (b) I was in the middle lane of rush-hour traffic with no safe place to pull to the side.

Rule #1 of accident reporting: NEVER create a bigger incident.  Face it, I'm still behind the wheel of a death machine in that scenario and dialing 911 is still technically the kind of distracted driving that creates accidents - laws be damned.




Also, my parents go in for Covid tests this week.  I wouldn't even mention this.... if they weren't having the tests done on APRIL FOOL'S DAY of all days.

Medicine's not a laughing matter.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 29, 2022)

It’s very much one of Those Days. 

Brain farted and budgeted for 30 minutes of travel to my physio appointment instead of my usual 45. (The drive itself is 25-30 minutes.) So I was cutting it extremely fine there; technically a couple minutes late, I think.

One of the exercises during physio put unexpected strain on my wrists, so my right wrist decided to hurt like fuck afterwards.

Went to pick up smoothies for myself and boyfriend after my appointment. Open passenger side door of the car to put the cups in the cup holders, toss in my tote bag of stuff, close the door to walk around the car… and there’s the “car locking” sound. My best guess is I hit the lock button on the door handle out of reflex/habit without realizing.
Normally the car key (and my house key) is on a lanyard around my neck when I’m out, but I’d put the keys and lanyard in my tote for physio. And my phone was in the tote, too. So I ended up having to ask a stranger if I could borrow their phone for a minute, call my dad, and get him to come with the other car key. >.<

At least grocery run was uneventful, and I got to play a game with boyfriend without my other wrist pitching a fit, so that’s good.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Has your sister in law considered foster or adoption as an option to start a family?


Yes, but Filipina so there is a high cultural standard for a woman to birth a child.  Good news is surgery will likely correct her issues.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 30, 2022)

Why advertise you have an item in stock locally if it's not actually available! 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAGH! 
I want a unicorn ottoman BEFORE July, tyvm!!! 
My new desk is gonna take at least 2-3 weeks as well.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 30, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I want a unicorn ottoman BEFORE July, tyvm!!!


Thrift store ottoman plus sharpie?


----------



## Lenago (Mar 30, 2022)

First day at a job training and i was already told this was not for me...i feel just so defeated, i just want to drop down and cry


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 30, 2022)

lenago said:


> First day at a job training and i was already told this was not for me...i feel just so defeated, i just want to drop down and cry


D8< !!!
What was the job? What happened?
Did they at least explain why? I've had assholes tell me that with no explanation so maybe I could possibly shed some light on what went wrong.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 30, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> D8< !!!
> What was the job? What happened?
> Did they at least explain why? I've had assholes tell me that with no explanation so maybe I could possibly shed some light on what went wrong.


Even im not sure...it was telemarketing...i was paying atention  i even took notes...i dont know what i did wrong


----------



## TR273 (Mar 30, 2022)

lenago said:


> Even im not sure...it was telemarketing...i was paying atention  i even took notes...i dont know what i did wrong


Sounds like one of those people who just criticise for the sake of it, if they aren't offering specifics or advice on whatever they claim you did, then you are probably safe to ignore them.

(And eat their lunch when they aren't looking...)


----------



## Lenago (Mar 30, 2022)

TR273 said:


> Sounds like one of those people who just criticise for the sake of it, if they aren't offering specifics or advice on whatever they claim you did, then you are probably safe to ignore them.
> 
> (And eat their lunch when they aren't looking...)


He said that it looked like i did not belive in the product, thats whats bothering me, i was paying atention all the time, i took notes even...i dont know what i did wrong here. I even was sure to come early and avoid any risks of being late...i just...feel so cheated


----------



## Lenago (Mar 30, 2022)

I even canceled other interviews i had planned to go to this!

I just feel so tired if these time waisters and more and more i just feel more defeated and useless


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 30, 2022)

lenago said:


> He said that it looked like i did not belive in the product, thats whats bothering me, i was paying atention all the time, i took notes even...i dont know what i did wrong here. I even was sure to come early and avoid any risks of being late...i just...feel so cheated



Maybe it's a weird way of saying you aren't being enthusiastic enough? And be honest- is this product something you'd actually feel proud to sell? Because if you're in a position where you don't need money right away, there's no harm taking the time to find a perfect fit, as compared to 'anyone that will take me on'.

If you're new I can understand it might be hard to get an example, but I tend to emulate what they think is 'good'. For example, the way people talk on commercials- clearly, confidently, and usually with a smile. It can be exhausting, and my environment was toxic/unappreciative so I inevitably left, but customers paid attention to it. I had people solely holding out for me when they came to shop.


----------



## Kope (Mar 30, 2022)

One of my fav Russian artist F-R95 is being forced back into a mundane job instead of doing what she loves for a living. I understand the sanctions are necessary for Putin to stop the offensive bloodshed, but my heart hurts for the poor Russian People suffering because of bad leadership.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 31, 2022)

THIS FUCKING DAY HAS BEEN CURSED!!!

I won't say everything that happened but
all my beloved ones, except for a few Had a SHITTY day equally.....

and also just this


----------



## Rayd (Mar 31, 2022)

after about a decade or more of believing i severely need it, i finally set myself up with not only a therapist, but also a psychiatrist & psychologist. i got mental health screening done recently, and in their words i "gave them more details than most patients ever have" and i personally feel that's kind of bittersweet. i think it says a lot about how difficult picking through my countless issues and unorganized, sporadic thoughts is going to be in this journey, let alone mending any of them.

anyway, my first appointments begin next month. and i feel like i should be happy about it, but ever since the screening i've felt more anxious and distressed than i have in a pretty long while. my cemented belief that it's not only too late for me but also that too much damage has been done to be fixed, or be worth it to fix, is still as strong as it's ever been. i know it's going to be tremendously difficult for me to piece together any sort of coherent, organized plan to get my countless categories of trauma and present problems in my life across to these people in any way that is efficient or helpful, and i just know it's going to be a mentally and emotionally torturous process not being able to communicate exactly whats wrong with me by word. i know this is either not going to work or that i'll be in this stage for years and years before i see any kind of progress, and by then, i'll have already seen my 20's pass me by, so what's the point. i feel like the worst case scenario is that this actually ends up doing harm instead of good by reaffirming my thoughts that im a lost cause.


----------



## Kope (Mar 31, 2022)

Rayd said:


> after about a decade or more of believing i severely need it, i finally set myself up with not only a therapist, but also a psychiatrist & psychologist. i got mental health screening done recently, and in their words i "gave them more details than most patients ever have" and i personally feel that's kind of bittersweet. i think it says a lot about how difficult picking through my countless issues and unorganized, sporadic thoughts is going to be in this journey, let alone mending any of them.
> 
> anyway, my first appointments begin next month. and i feel like i should be happy about it, but ever since the screening i've felt more anxious and distressed than i have in a pretty long while. my cemented belief that it's not only too late for me but also that too much damage has been done to be fixed, or be worth it to fix, is still as strong as it's ever been. i know it's going to be tremendously difficult for me to piece together any sort of coherent, organized plan to get my countless categories of trauma and present problems in my life across to these people in any way that is efficient or helpful, and i just know it's going to be a mentally and emotionally torturous process not being able to communicate exactly whats wrong with me by word. i know this is either not going to work or that i'll be in this stage for years and years before i see any kind of progress, and by then, i'll have already seen my 20's pass me by, so what's the point. i feel like the worst case scenario is that this actually ends up doing harm instead of good by reaffirming my thoughts that im a lost cause.


Nice I hope things work out for you. I tried therapy but never with a  psychiatrist before


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Why advertise you have an item in stock locally if it's not actually available!
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!
> I want a unicorn ottoman BEFORE July, tyvm!!!
> My new desk is gonna take at least 2-3 weeks as well.





See? Unicorn ottoman.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 31, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> View attachment 129685
> See? Unicorn ottoman.


Nooooooo! It doesn't compaaaare!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Nooooooo! It doesn't compaaaare!!!
> 
> View attachment 129692


Soooooo.   Awesome......

Must get mind out of gutter......


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Nooooooo! It doesn't compaaaare!!!


I'll grant you that. I plead funny, tho. Yay for awesome furniture and adults who are not ashamed to appreciate it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 31, 2022)

I am so excited for my new job. Everything looks so promising and I really can't wait to make 2k a month after taxes. 

I just... have to really make sure this is the real deal. If it is, I will totally extend my knowledge of my employment to any fellow Canadians looking to climb their way out of the slums like I did. I just have to wait a few months before I'll know for sure. 

A lot of companies don't always practice what they preach, but this seems like the real deal so far...


----------



## Kope (Mar 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I am so excited for my new job. Everything looks so promising and I really can't wait to make 2k a month after taxes.
> 
> I just... have to really make sure this is the real deal. If it is, I will totally extend my knowledge of my employment to any fellow Canadians looking to climb their way out of the slums like I did. I just have to wait a few months before I'll know for sure.
> 
> A lot of companies don't always practice what they preach, but this seems like the real deal so far...


Hope it is ^^


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I am so excited for my new job. Everything looks so promising and I really can't wait to make 2k a month after taxes.
> 
> I just... have to really make sure this is the real deal. If it is, I will totally extend my knowledge of my employment to any fellow Canadians looking to climb their way out of the slums like I did. I just have to wait a few months before I'll know for sure.
> 
> A lot of companies don't always practice what they preach, but this seems like the real deal so far...


I hope it works out for you! I know/of one or two people who could potentially use that kind of knowledge to turn their lives around.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 31, 2022)

Co-authors requesting changes when it's _literally the last_ day before a submission deadline, and they've had more than two weeks of me continuously emailing them to tell them the deadline is approaching.


----------



## Kope (Mar 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I am so excited for my new job. Everything looks so promising and I really can't wait to make 2k a month after taxes.
> 
> I just... have to really make sure this is the real deal. If it is, I will totally extend my knowledge of my employment to any fellow Canadians looking to climb their way out of the slums like I did. I just have to wait a few months before I'll know for sure.
> 
> A lot of companies don't always practice what they preach, but this seems like the real deal so far...


As a future Canadian I will take your offer


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> As a future Canadian I will take your offer


When you've earned your work visa be sure to let me know!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 31, 2022)

Rayd said:


> after about a decade or more of believing i severely need it, i finally set myself up with not only a therapist, but also a psychiatrist & psychologist. i got mental health screening done recently, and in their words i "gave them more details than most patients ever have" and i personally feel that's kind of bittersweet. i think it says a lot about how difficult picking through my countless issues and unorganized, sporadic thoughts is going to be in this journey, let alone mending any of them.
> 
> anyway, my first appointments begin next month. and i feel like i should be happy about it, but ever since the screening i've felt more anxious and distressed than i have in a pretty long while. my cemented belief that it's not only too late for me but also that too much damage has been done to be fixed, or be worth it to fix, is still as strong as it's ever been. i know it's going to be tremendously difficult for me to piece together any sort of coherent, organized plan to get my countless categories of trauma and present problems in my life across to these people in any way that is efficient or helpful, and i just know it's going to be a mentally and emotionally torturous process not being able to communicate exactly whats wrong with me by word. i know this is either not going to work or that i'll be in this stage for years and years before i see any kind of progress, and by then, i'll have already seen my 20's pass me by, so what's the point. i feel like the worst case scenario is that this actually ends up doing harm instead of good by reaffirming my thoughts that im a lost cause.



If the therapist is good, they'll be able to put your thoughts together in a nice bundle. And that's normal for even them, when they go to their therapists. It's always easier to understand things on the outside looking in, but not always when you're living in that moment!

If anything, you might feel underwhelmed after the first day. It might be all introductions and basic questions, some of which you may have answered in your screening process. The fact that you gave them so much information doesn't sound like a bad thing. If anything, they're shocked to hear you KNOW all of the things that are bothering you, whereas most people show up saying 'I don't know what's wrong with me, fix me, just make me feel better'.

I hope that a few sessions is all it will take to warm up to it/learn whether or not your therapist seems legit. It makes me happy to see you reaching such a significant milestone of sorts, and I hope only the best comes from it!!!


----------



## Kope (Mar 31, 2022)

Fuck mouth hurts wisdom teeth gone owwwweww


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Fuck mouth hurts wisdom teeth gone owwwweww


Oof, wisdom tooth extraction pain is no fun at all. Take your painkillers as much as you need them (not the time to tough things out!), don’t suck on anything, and have yourself some ice cream! I was totally a big baby about it when I got my bottom left one out, and was super cautious to eat like… liquid and super-puréed food for a good while.


Argh our Internet is down. >.<
ISP’s website acknowledges downtime and the 7:30-ish update said techs were on it, but I kinda doubt they have them working overnight so probably no Internet until the morning.

Also had two pretty bad nosebleeds today. Fingers crossed that’s the last of it because ugh. Bathroom trash bin looks like Sweeney Todd works in there.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 31, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oof, wisdom tooth extraction pain is no fun at all. Take your painkillers as much as you need them (not the time to tough things out!), don’t suck on anything, and have yourself some ice cream! I was totally a big baby about it when I got my bottom left one out, and was super cautious to eat like… liquid and super-puréed food for a good while.


Yep. Very smart. You can get dry socket if the spot gets messed with before it's healed, and that is really awful


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 31, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yep. Very smart. You can get dry socket if the spot gets messed with before it's healed, and that is really awful


My dentist didn’t mention the no sucking thing and I don’t know if that was why the pain went from reasonably tolerable to REGRET in a very short timespan. Could just have been the local wearing off, though. He told me not to eat or drink until it was worn off, so I was holding off on pain meds (pills without drinking is a bad time for all), and that was probably a little more literal than he meant that instruction.


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 31, 2022)

It's one of those days that my client makes me mad. Just...let me help you, please? That's why I'm here with you.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I find that really cute, if you don't mind my comment. You clearly like him a lot.


I find that really cute that you find that really cute.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Normally I don't come here often, but there's something that I've been meaning to address for some time! Y'know, gotta loosen this burden at some point at time.

See, I usually believed that helping people would garner positive responses and such, and that being kind to people all the time would always have the favor being returned, though lately, I've been questioning my ideologies and methods, mainly because of the responses it's been eliciting lately.

See, I don't usually harbor resentment or rancor to folks I just meet, and I *certainly *don't have any hateful feelings to those who have done me wrong, but it does often leave a bitter taste at times. I fear with being kind all the time, that some usually exploit it or their own weakness, or at least, for their own self gain.

I'm not going to name anyone in specific, mainly because I hate revealing identities, but there's been some instances of encounters that deterred me for a while. I had some friends from Discord once, and I always would check on them, making sure they are cool and all that, you know? I love making sure my friends are alright, though some....seem to blatantly ignore that.

I had one fella I knew who would often seem more like an attention seeker than anything. I borderline messaged him like a stalker, mainly because most of his little names he had at the bottom of his name were concerning, like being angry, or depressed. I try to talk to him, see what the root of the issue is, only to be possibly ignored for weeks on end.

Then one day, after I send my message to check once more, his little name underneath said, "_Why is everyone ignoring me bro?".

I mean, *what?*_

I don't keep anger as a motivator....but _that..._it got under my skin a little. To claim everyone's ignoring you, yet while deliberately ignoring _me _seems a bit...off-putting, you know?

And on top of that, most friends I've made seem to drop me for no reason, at all. One time, we had a friendly RP going, he said he'd be back, and left me hanging for two weeks, going onto three. I had some that promised to be good friends, and the next morning, they unfriended me completely.

I just feel....a bit hopeless at times. As if my actions do no sort of good, and that my kindness is just...a simple farcical of what they seek. Someone got flat out annoyed when I always check in on them, and cursed me out for it one time. I just took it on the chin, apologized, and moved on. And later got blocked for it too.

I don't know man, sometimes I feel as if what I do isn't really appreciated at times. I feel as if people really could care less about what I do for them, or at the very least, never really take into consideration what a real friend really is. Am I just being a bit too clingy because of a not-so pleasant past, or is it really me?

I hope neither. I only want to be a good friend to folks, not annoying in any way! Nor do I want to be a nuisance...though from the reaction I've been getting lately, it seems that way.


----------



## Erix (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Normally I don't come here often, but there's something that I've been meaning to address for some time! Y'know, gotta loosen this burden at some point at time.
> 
> See, I usually believed that helping people would garner positive responses and such, and that being kind to people all the time would always have the favor being returned, though lately, I've been questioning my ideologies and methods, mainly because of the responses it's been eliciting lately.
> 
> ...


I’m honestly not too sure what the right thing to say is here. Anything that comes out of my mouth, I most of the time am unsure if it’s what I really *want* to say to someone you know? Though I’ll try for ya

In my experience, I try to be very selective of who I call a “friend”. All these people who you’d talk to, do you know if they really referred to *you* as a friend? Perhaps it was a one sided friendship all along, I’d be careful with stuff like that. Also, it sounds like these “friends” you’re referencing to seem to sound like you only knew them for a short period of time, in which case labeling them as a friend only for them to drop you so early makes it hurt more. I would perhaps suggest to warm up to people, give it time, know them a lot more then perhaps give them such a label. That way if they decide to leave/ignore you/be an asshat, or whatever in such a short time span, it’s not like you lost anything you know? 

Cuz REAL friends wouldn’t give you all this shit that you’re bringing up IMO. Idk, maybe it’s just me, but all these guys that you’ve talked about seem like people who didn’t value the friendship you’ve had with them or something along those lines while you seemed to have thought otherwise.

But that may be just a bias thought due to how you structured the wording to the end of your friendships, I’m not too sure.

One thing I am sort of certain about though is that, I wouldn’t let these experiences deter you from being kind to others. It’s a great trait to have, and people who value you as a friend as much as you do them, will know how valuable such a quality as that is. You seem like someone who really does care about others, and real friends will appreciate that more than you could ever understand. 

Sorry my thoughts are all over the place, my brain is kind of weird, and I think I could or maybe should put more effort into trying to make my thoughts more straight forward and coherent and organized, but I don’t know if my effort will make my wording/thoughts better or worse in the end. So I’m just gonna post this as it is. Just know I’m with you Mono, u seem like a real fun and energetic dude to chat with, I’m sure you’ll find others who can see that.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Erix said:


> I’m honestly not too sure what the right thing to say is here. Anything that comes out of my mouth, I most of the time am unsure if it’s what I really *want* to say to someone you know? Though I’ll try for ya
> 
> In my experience, I try to be very selective of who I call a “friend”. All these people who you’d talk to, do you know if they really referred to *you* as a friend? Perhaps it was a one sided friendship all along, I’d be careful with stuff like that. Also, it sounds like these “friends” you’re referencing to seem to sound like you only knew them for a short period of time, in which case labeling them as a friend only for them to drop you so early makes it hurt more. I would perhaps suggest to warm up to people, give it time, know them a lot more then perhaps give them such a label. That way if they decide to leave/ignore you/be an asshat, or whatever in such a short time span, it’s not like you lost anything you know?
> 
> ...


I thank you for that! I'll be sure to keep those words to heart. Hopefully it'll lessen the brunt of the impact for future times.

I respect your viewpoints, and I thank you for the feedback. Truly appreciated!


----------



## Kope (Apr 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I find that really cute that you find that really cute.


I find that really cute that you find that really cute that I find that really cute :3


----------



## Erix (Apr 1, 2022)

Rayd said:


> after about a decade or more of believing i severely need it, i finally set myself up with not only a therapist, but also a psychiatrist & psychologist. i got mental health screening done recently, and in their words i "gave them more details than most patients ever have" and i personally feel that's kind of bittersweet. i think it says a lot about how difficult picking through my countless issues and unorganized, sporadic thoughts is going to be in this journey, let alone mending any of them.
> 
> anyway, my first appointments begin next month. and i feel like i should be happy about it, but ever since the screening i've felt more anxious and distressed than i have in a pretty long while. my cemented belief that it's not only too late for me but also that too much damage has been done to be fixed, or be worth it to fix, is still as strong as it's ever been. i know it's going to be tremendously difficult for me to piece together any sort of coherent, organized plan to get my countless categories of trauma and present problems in my life across to these people in any way that is efficient or helpful, and i just know it's going to be a mentally and emotionally torturous process not being able to communicate exactly whats wrong with me by word. i know this is either not going to work or that i'll be in this stage for years and years before i see any kind of progress, and by then, i'll have already seen my 20's pass me by, so what's the point. i feel like the worst case scenario is that this actually ends up doing harm instead of good by reaffirming my thoughts that im a lost cause.


Shit Rayd, ur down deep in there aren’t you?

I can’t give you any reassurance as to if they’ll be successful or not, because I’m not entirely sure myself, but I think it’s great that you are giving it a shot. It might not seem worthwhile at first, but if your psychiatrist and psychologist turn out to be alright, I think it’ll definitely be better for you in the long run. I don’t know what kind of trauma you’ve been through, how you talk about it though makes it seem like you’ve been through a hell of a lot, and the fact that you’re willing to give this therapist shit a shot, just willing to talk about it in general, it’s what I think the first step is toward coming to terms with such experiences and possibly getting that closure if anything, and that’s great. As long as you’re willing to talk about it, and the people you’re going to talk to are willing to listen and talk about it, I have no doubt that some semblance of progress will be made. And that’s an important thing, both sides making an active effort.

I don’t know if what I said will mean anything to you Rayd, cuz I can’t possibly understand the situation you’re in at all and can only offer measly words of reassurance and my prospective on your predicament, but all in all I hope this stuff works out for you man, cuz it sounds like it’d be especially amazing for you if it did. All love from ya boy Erix


----------



## Rimna (Apr 1, 2022)

Just 6 more weeks and I am out of this shit job


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 1, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Just 6 more weeks and I am out of this shit job


We shall celebrate with you


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> Fuck mouth hurts wisdom teeth gone owwwweww


That was a huge oof for me, be very careful not to touch the stitches and you should be fine. I was in a lot of pain but as soon as the stitches got removed I was golden. Gums have pretty much sealed back up which is neat.

I was told I was crazy as hell under the anesthetic soooooo... at least you got that.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 1, 2022)

Erix said:


> Shit Rayd, ur down deep in there aren’t you?
> 
> I can’t give you any reassurance as to if they’ll be successful or not, because I’m not entirely sure myself, but I think it’s great that you are giving it a shot. It might not seem worthwhile at first, but if your psychiatrist and psychologist turn out to be alright, I think it’ll definitely be better for you in the long run. I don’t know what kind of trauma you’ve been through, how you talk about it though makes it seem like you’ve been through a hell of a lot, and the fact that you’re willing to give this therapist shit a shot, just willing to talk about it in general, it’s what I think the first step is toward coming to terms with such experiences and possibly getting that closure if anything, and that’s great. As long as you’re willing to talk about it, and the people you’re going to talk to are willing to listen and talk about it, I have no doubt that some semblance of progress will be made. And that’s an important thing, both sides making an active effort.
> 
> I don’t know if what I said will mean anything to you Rayd, cuz I can’t possibly understand the situation you’re in at all and can only offer measly words of reassurance and my prospective on your predicament, but all in all I hope this stuff works out for you man, cuz it sounds like it’d be especially amazing for you if it did. All love from ya boy Erix


i try my best to keep it lowkey cause i operate under the premise that nobody really cares and will just chalk me off as some bitter edgelord, and i don't want to be naturally labeled a depressing person for being "too real", but i do truly believe ive had the worst life i could possibly have without being out a limb or a sense or a place to live (i used to not even have that).

like, i swear to god i'm a really humble, modest person. and i'm only making note of that because of what i'm about to say. i really believe i will be a one of a kind case for mental health professionals in one of the worst ways possible. that's not even on some attention seeking emotional shit, i swear i'm so serious when i say that.

i've often compared my life to a really fucked up, tragic movie. because it's always boggled my mind how miraculously awful my life has been from start to current. like if every average person's few problems that they'd see help for were bundled up into one person's life. - growing up in a family where the men of the house would regularly fist fight eachother, chase each other with knives and overturn entire rooms screaming at each other over the most abhorrent shit like pawning family jewelry for heroin. not having a present father figure because my parents separated and eventually divorced. having to move at least once or twice a year until i was 15 because my family was so broke, fucked up and destructive that we'd get evicted within a year of staying in any house. only ever really getting to know my dad when i was forced to live with him as my mother no longer had anywhere to live while she trained to be a nurse, only to find out that my dad is the biggest verbally abusive alcoholic ever, and not being able to escape it (even to this day). my lifestyle pretty much consisted of staying in my room 24/7 from 5 to present day to isolate myself from my chaotic environment, completely and utterly destroying any chance of having a fulfilling or positive childhood, no friends, no hobbies, skills, interests, nothing. not having a relationship with anyone in said family except for my mom, who of course, gets murdered when im the age of 17, not only devastating me because she was my only "friend" i had, but also leaving me entirely lost as she was my only support and guidance in life. the lack of development socially, responsibly, physically and mentally, coupled with years and years of non-stop, concentrated trauma rendering me an anxious, mentally unstable crazy wreck that finds it impossible to even go outside by himself, let alone move on by getting a job or learning how to drive. im a massive neet and live for short dopamine rushes on the internet because im too psychologically useless to do anything else that i actually want to do that will actually fulfill me. i'm entirely alone, even online, as my mental state has rendered me so unpleasant that nobody wants anything to do with me, and even if they do im not able to keep up with them because every single day is a blur. i live every day with a spinning head constantly ruminating about dozens and dozens of different depressing rabbit holes which send me spiraling down daily panic attacks that i have no way of controlling because i have no friends or hobbies. and only now am i about to see mental health professionals. at this point, why. this is being done like 15 years too late. i'm a 21 year old grown man who hasn't experienced shit in his life but pain, of which has only set him up for further pain and failure in the future. the first half of my life was bent on destroying me and now the second half of it is going to be spent trying to fix myself, and whether it works or not won't matter because no amount of help will give me my childhood back. no amount of help will give me a family or friends that love me or that i can love. no amount of help will give me my mom back. no amount of help will give me hobbies or skills, or a desirable personality or appearance. even if this works. my life will still have been worse than average _by default _because of everything i've been through. i've already seen my childhood pass me by. and i'm about to see my 20's pass me by as well just trying to fucking process what happened to me. i'm going to live my ENTIRE life clouded, tormented by "what-ifs". what if this or that didnt happen. what if i had friends when i was younger. what if i was able to spend time doing (x) or (y) when i was a kid. what if i was able to develop (x) or (y) skill. and i will never get an answer to any of that. and i have to live with that until the day i die. and it wasnt my fault. this life isn't my own. it was given to me. and i have to live with the reality that it's the only life i have and just about every person's life around me is better. MUCH better.

and that's just the shit i can list off the top of my head. that's NOWHERE near the end of it. i've kept most of this on the lowest of lows because for the longest time i just wanted to seem normal. i didn't want any judgement or stigmas. i didn't want people to avoid me. i didn't want to be a living pity party. i wanted to be accepted despite my faults. but it didn't matter in the end because i'm such an emotional nutcase that no matter what i try to do the emotions leak out into spaces like these forums or in my journals on FA because i have nowhere else to vent and no other healthy coping mechanisms, which only further distanced myself and alienated myself from people as i continued to do it for years and years. and at this point i really don't care. i'm so sick of feeling like im being written off as being in the same boat with angsty attention seekers just because im vague when i vent. i'm tired of not being honest about how fucked in the head i am. and if that means im going to have to make a new identity from the irreversible damage this causes to my already ground-floor credibility as a sociably pleasant human being, then so be it. im so over it.

so yeah. that's the situation im in.


----------



## Kope (Apr 1, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> That was a huge oof for me, be very careful not to touch the stitches and you should be fine. I was in a lot of pain but as soon as the stitches got removed I was golden. Gums have pretty much sealed back up which is neat.
> 
> I was told I was crazy as hell under the anesthetic soooooo... at least you got that.


I wasn’t really affected by it just felt a little woozy


----------



## Kope (Apr 1, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i try my best to keep it lowkey cause i operate under the premise that nobody really cares and will just chalk me off as some bitter edgelord, and i don't want to be naturally labeled a depressing person for being "too real", but i do truly believe ive had the worst life i could possibly have without being out a limb or a sense or a place to live (i used to not even have that).
> 
> like, i swear to god i'm a really humble, modest person. and i'm only making note of that because of what i'm about to say. i really believe i will be a one of a kind case for mental health professionals in one of the worst ways possible. that's not even on some attention seeking emotional shit, i swear i'm so serious when i say that.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ I’m so sorry


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> That was a huge oof for me, be very careful not to touch the stitches and you should be fine. I was in a lot of pain but as soon as the stitches got removed I was golden. Gums have pretty much sealed back up which is neat.
> 
> I was told I was crazy as hell under the anesthetic soooooo... at least you got that.


I'm glad to hear that you've made a good recovery though! that's awesome!


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm so tired of feeling like I spend every waking minute in my works place, for the first time in months I was able to meet a friend and have a nice evening last night, and now I'm back at work looking at the rota and seeing my name on every late shift and feeling like my only function in life is to be at work.

I know this wont last forever and the rota's are changing in the coming weeks, just needed to get it of my chest


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Rustic-Cyber-Fox said:


> I'm so tired of feeling like I spend every waking minute in my works place, for the first time in months I was able to meet a friend and have a nice evening last night, and now I'm back at work looking at the rota and seeing my name on every late shift and feeling like my only function in life is to be at work.
> 
> I know this wont last forever and the rota's are changing in the coming weeks, just needed to get it of my chest


Ah, I see how that can really downplay your drive to even work. That's an especially sad mention, and I apologize you have to see that all the time.

Though with every dark period, a light one is soon to follow.

I'd say take that night and use it as motivation. Use that as a reminder that you are indeed good for something other than work! You have friends, you can spend time with said friend, and I'd say use that night as the conscripts for your perseverance to push forward!

Work may be drab and dreary, and it may cause an individual to feel bleak and weary, but you've got this! There's nothing that'll stop you from overcoming this, and while discouraging to an extent, turn that depression into fuel to be better! Now I know that's not an easy mindset to develop, but you can do it!

You seem like a good pal, so I'm sure you can overcome this, easy! Just put forth that extra step, and really take off! I believe in you my friend! You got this!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 1, 2022)

What a lovely day of Apr... JANUARY??


----------



## Erix (Apr 1, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i try my best to keep it lowkey cause i operate under the premise that nobody really cares and will just chalk me off as some bitter edgelord, and i don't want to be naturally labeled a depressing person for being "too real", but i do truly believe ive had the worst life i could possibly have without being out a limb or a sense or a place to live (i used to not even have that).
> 
> like, i swear to god i'm a really humble, modest person. and i'm only making note of that because of what i'm about to say. i really believe i will be a one of a kind case for mental health professionals in one of the worst ways possible. that's not even on some attention seeking emotional shit, i swear i'm so serious when i say that.
> 
> ...


Geez dude

That... is definitely some baggage that you’re carrying.

I can see why you’re so skeptical of this therapist stuff working at all now, or if it will even be worth it. Rightfully so.

To be able to erase all that pain, more or less ease and help with the majority of that burden is a tall order. Not too sure if they’ll be able to accomplish such a task, but then again I’ve never really been to a good therapist (have been to a counselor who seemed pretty shit at their job) so I wouldn’t know. I think it’s still good to give them a chance though, regardless. After all, there’s not much left to lose except a bit of time, and if it does end up working in the end, the better.

Even though it’s been roughly 4 years, I give you my condolences regarding your mom.

I apologize for seemingly being the cause in you having to explain your situation, but I hope that venting about it helped you feel a bit better.


----------



## Kope (Apr 1, 2022)

Fuck hiccups and acid reflux I already hate life enough


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Apr 1, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Ah, I see how that can really downplay your drive to even work. That's an especially sad mention, and I apologize you have to see that all the time.
> 
> Though with every dark period, a light one is soon to follow.
> 
> ...


Cheers pal, it's hard to stay positive some times, especially as I work in health and social care and all around me covid restrictions have lifted but in work they're still in force. Think it could be more frustration than anything else, I've already started making plans to meet friends and be more social.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Rustic-Cyber-Fox said:


> Cheers pal, it's hard to stay positive some times, especially as I work in health and social care and all around me covid restrictions have lifted but in work they're still in force. Think it could be more frustration than anything else, I've already started making plans to meet friends and be more social.


I understand where you're coming from buddy, but as long as you try, that's all that matters!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 129763 What a lovely day of Apr... JANUARY??


Same thing in England yesterday. Snow in November and at the beginning of April, but record-breaking warmth and sunshine in the winter in between.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 1, 2022)

Someone I've never met before, or even have never said one word to... I think they blocked me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 1, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Someone I've never met before, or even have never said one word to... I think they blocked me.



Strange. But nothing lost, right?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Strange. But nothing lost, right?


I guess not

Made me kind of sad though


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 1, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I guess not
> 
> Made me kind of sad though



It could honest be an accident. Lord knows I've fat fingered watches and ignores where I didn't mean to, on my phone. ToT

Maybe they were just jealous of you over something and this is for the best. X)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It could honest be an accident. Lord knows I've fat fingered watches and ignores where I didn't mean to, on my phone. ToT
> 
> Maybe they were just jealous of you over something and this is for the best. X)


You're awesome, Tyra. Thank you uwu


----------



## Punji (Apr 1, 2022)

Not really a major vent or anything, but I wish I knew what people thought and how they felt. It would make life easier.


----------



## Kope (Apr 1, 2022)

Punji said:


> Not really a major vent or anything, but I wish I knew what people thought and how they felt. It would make life easier.


What’s wrong?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Punji said:


> Not really a major vent or anything, but I wish I knew what people thought and how they felt. It would make life easier.


That's understandable pal. It would indeed make life simpler to an extent, knowing what people think as to prevent certain issues.

Though, I'm sure there's ways around it!


----------



## Punji (Apr 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s wrong?


Nothing specific. Just concerned for and about other people in my life, and knowing the contents of their minds would help with the feelings of uncertainty.

I appreciate the sentiment though, thank you.


----------



## Kope (Apr 2, 2022)

Punji said:


> Nothing specific. Just concerned for and about other people in my life, and knowing the contents of their minds would help with the feelings of uncertainty.
> 
> I appreciate the sentiment though, thank you.





Support kiss


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 2, 2022)

Yaaay this morning I had my... fifth? sixth? nosebleed in three days. Which isn't strange in the sense that when I get them, they do tend to come in clusters, but it's SO ANNOYING. Like... right now I'm sorta afraid to sit anywhere there isn't a box of tissues in easy reach.


----------



## Kope (Apr 2, 2022)

I want to end my life as a failed artist and human being


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 2, 2022)

ack i am very sick and cannot go to work
I hate this
I've only got like another week before I move and I love my job here, I don't want to miss any days 
Hopefully I feel better before tuesday (my work week is tues-sat)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Yaaay this morning I had my... fifth? sixth? nosebleed in three days. Which isn't strange in the sense that when I get them, they do tend to come in clusters, but it's SO ANNOYING. Like... right now I'm sorta afraid to sit anywhere there isn't a box of tissues in easy reach.


Yeah, those tend to happen. Say, how do you handle nosebleeds? I might be able to suggest how to better handle them!


Kope said:


> I want to end my life as a failed artist and human being


No no! There's no need to end your life! Think about it! If you end it all, then you'll never have had the chance to become better!

It may not seem like it now with how progress might come along for you, but the best things in life are worth fighting for. The most critical parts, the most crucial battles in one's life are always the ones that take time. In order to truly and eventually succeed, you must take on the mindset of perseverance!

It may seem bleak now, and it may be hopeless at first, but time eventually will shape your resolve! Do not give into the call of the void! You are supposed to fight back, and do your best to overcome the worst parts in your life, to embrace the best!

It takes effort, time, and things you may not think you have. But you indeed have it! You need to break that veil of doubt, shatter that ceiling of limitation, and truly embrace success through hardship! Things in life don't come easy, and must be fought for!

Please don't give up! You can do it friend, I believe in you!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> ack i am very sick and cannot go to work
> I hate this
> I've only got like another week before I move and I love my job here, I don't want to miss any days
> Hopefully I feel better before tuesday (my work week is tues-sat)


Not sickness! Alright, all I can do here is wish you s speedy recovery okie? I'm sure you'll be alright, as long as you take care of yourself pal!

It'll be egregious at first, but you can definitely handle it! I wish you luck, and godspeed my friend!

Hang in there!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 2, 2022)

Kope said:


> I want to end my life as a failed artist and human being


You’re not a failed person you’re a person who hasn’t succeeded at this one fascet if your life. Artwork is hard, you’re basically building a brand and marketing. Your artwork is awesome and you have a really unique style. Keep up the work it’s gonna be hard but you can do it!


----------



## Kope (Apr 2, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> You’re not a failed person you’re a person who hasn’t succeeded at this one fascet if your life. Artwork is hard, you’re basically building a brand and marketing. Your artwork is awesome and you have a really unique style. Keep up the work it’s gonna be hard but you can do it!


I have no motivation to draw or finish anything and it frustrates me but thanks (can’t even find a job rn either but that’s a whole bunch these mess)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 2, 2022)

Kope said:


> I have no motivation to draw or finish anything and it frustrates me but thanks (can’t even find a job rn either but that’s a whole bunch these mess)


*gives you a big hug*

Please keep working at it I know you can


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 2, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Yeah, those tend to happen. Say, how do you handle nosebleeds? I might be able to suggest how to better handle them!


I usually try to basically just let them bleed themselves out, and it tends to work alright - maybe not as fast, but I don't end up with cotton fibers stuck in my nose. XD (Also way easier to know when your nose has stopped bleeding when you can be like "oh, there's no longer blood dripping into my nose-spittoon.")

Used to have way more trouble with them, it's just been a spell of them now after not having any major ones for a long time. Probably in part dry weather.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I usually try to basically just let them bleed themselves out, and it tends to work alright - maybe not as fast, but I don't end up with cotton fibers stuck in my nose. XD (Also way easier to know when your nose has stopped bleeding when you can be like "oh, there's no longer blood dripping into my nose-spittoon.")
> 
> Used to have way more trouble with them, it's just been a spell of them now after not having any major ones for a long time. Probably in part dry weather.


Ah, okie! I was just about to suggest that, hah! Usually standing over a sink to let them bleed on out was best, so you already have the best method down!

True, dry weather can be a deciding factor.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 2, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Ah, okie! I was just about to suggest that, hah! Usually standing over a sink to let them bleed on out was best, so you already have the best method down!
> 
> True, dry weather can be a deciding factor.


Because it's been so frequent (and because I happened to have one handy) the last few days I now have a nosebleed takeout cup. Saves me from having to stand over the sink bored out of my skull and straining my back. It's headed for the recycling once this mess stops happening.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Because it's been so frequent (and because I happened to have one handy) the last few days I now have a nosebleed takeout cup. Saves me from having to stand over the sink bored out of my skull and straining my back. It's headed for the recycling once this mess stops happening.


Alrighty then! hopefully that'll be a good one for you, though it sucks you have to deal with it at all. I'm sure it'll stop and cease at some point though, but props to you for the creative portable containment!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 3, 2022)

I have to be honest, I don't want to be helped when I have thoughts about not wanting to be around anymore, I just like venting about it, as a byproduct of the severe mental scourging. It is by no means a failure on the other individuals' part, who offered help to me, but felt like they were not useful, and I'm sorry for possibly causing you self-doubt while dealing with bad times in your own lives. The fact that people like you exist, is amazing.

I don't know what to really say, I'm just quite sick and anxious, can't sleep right, nothing is getting better, and it looks like the life has been sucked out of my face, I feel like a ticking time bomb that's going to have a traumatic ending before I depart this life, which is why I just want it to be over already, because at least I would have some control over my fate.


----------



## Kope (Apr 3, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I have to be honest, I don't want to be helped when I have thoughts about not wanting to be around anymore, I just like venting about it, as a byproduct of the severe mental scourging. It is by no means a failure on the other individuals' part, who offered help to me, but felt like they were not useful, and I'm sorry for possibly causing you self-doubt while dealing with bad times in your own lives. The fact that people like you exist, is amazing.
> 
> I don't know what to really say, I'm just quite sick and anxious, can't sleep right, nothing is getting better, and it looks like the life has been sucked out of my face, I feel like a ticking time bomb that's going to have a traumatic ending before I depart this life, which is why I just want it to be over already, because at least I would have some control over my fate.


I’m sorry


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 4, 2022)

I will always hate relying on public transit to go to 'once in a lifetime' stops. 
I don't have data so once I leave the house, I gotta make sure I don't forget what stop I need to be at, which way is which, and hope I don't lose my battery or I'm...
I'm...
_I'm gonna have to ask a stranger for help!!! TnT _


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I will always hate relying on public transit to go to 'once in a lifetime' stops.
> I don't have data so once I leave the house, I gotta make sure I don't forget what stop I need to be at, which way is which, and hope I don't lose my battery or I'm...
> I'm...
> _I'm gonna have to ask a stranger for help!!! TnT _


Oh goodness. I wish you luck with that! Hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I will always hate relying on public transit to go to 'once in a lifetime' stops.
> I don't have data so once I leave the house, I gotta make sure I don't forget what stop I need to be at, which way is which, and hope I don't lose my battery or I'm...
> I'm...
> _I'm gonna have to ask a stranger for help!!! TnT _


Before I had a smartphone (and honestly after, as well, if less so) I’d print out directions, including a map of the “from public transit to destination” part at the end. Referring to a piece of paper is better than asking directions, amirite?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2022)

its not been a super fun week.

Dealing with family stuff (Disfunctional uncle, wife, kid stuff) and my grandparents are getting sick. My forums account got deleted and that sucked. Aaaaaand a person I really really liked is having a hard time and left. I hope he comes back.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> its not been a super fun week.
> 
> Dealing with family stuff (Disfunctional uncle, wife, kid stuff) and my grandparents are getting sick. My forums account got deleted and that sucked. Aaaaaand a person I really really liked is having a hard time and left. I hope he comes back.


Oh no! I really hope that changes for you at some point buddy! Hopefully things look up for you, and eventually get better! Nobody deserves to go through something like that, so all I can do is wish you the best of luck, and at least hope you can pull through this!

May your grandparents get better, and all the others get sorted as well! Hopefully he does return at some point!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 4, 2022)

My phone just went though the wash
I had hundreds of lines of story notes and work on there
Hours and hours of work, very little of which is backed up on my computer
Currently just in shock, Im not upset, sad anything. I can't feel any emotion


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2022)

Just the number of things wrong with the world.
Where to begin.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 4, 2022)

So my house always had slightly janky drains and outgoing plumbing. The manufacturer being, well, what they are is a whole rant in itself. Every so often, we need to give them the metaphorical good kick to get them behaving again. So a couple  days ago boyfriend did just that while I mostly assisted with fetching things for him. Everything seemed to work fine right after, and the drains in the bathroom still do.

Not so much the kitchen sink. Kitchen sink has a major case of reflux, where pre-intervention it was just draining slow. Made worse by the fact that the dishwasher shares some outgoing plumbing with the sink, so we get regurgitated used dishwasher water burbling up into the sink. No idea what the fuck happened to make it WORSE after having the dirt trap emptied etc. And because the dishwasher connects into the same plumbing, the sinks (double sink thingy) don’t even really respond to plungering very well. So that’s fun. :/

As is the fact that I’ve spent most of the day with a headache that the painkillers I took would barely touch.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> My phone just went though the wash
> I had hundreds of lines of story notes and work on there
> Hours and hours of work, very little of which is backed up on my computer
> Currently just in shock, Im not upset, sad anything. I can't feel any emotion


*Gives you a really big hug*

I know what its like to just look at see all of your hard work on something gone. I dunno what state your phone is in, but there might be a way to retrieve it. THAT or you can try looking on the great side. From all the hours you've written before you've been learning to write better! Which means the stuff you write now will be of the highest quality.

*Hugs tighter* Its a huge pain, and there is a bit of an empty disbelief feeling. but you can handle this. I believe in ya.


----------



## Kope (Apr 4, 2022)

_been so sick I can’t draw ( totally isn’t due to no inspiration at all)_


----------



## Punji (Apr 4, 2022)

Kope said:


> _been so sick I can’t draw ( totally isn’t due to no inspiration at all)_


Hope you're recovering from it!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 5, 2022)

Being a pillar of democracy is exhausting


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 5, 2022)

I forgot to bring a lunch with me to group therapy, so I had to go home early and miss my ACT group.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> My phone just went though the wash
> I had hundreds of lines of story notes and work on there
> Hours and hours of work, very little of which is backed up on my computer
> Currently just in shock, Im not upset, sad anything. I can't feel any emotion


Wish I see this sooner, but if you haven't turned on the phone, put it in a bag of rice grains to try and dry it out since rice is a natural desiccant.

 A day or so should be enough.

If that doesn't work, a computer repair shop that also does phone repairs is your best bet since they're the best at data recovery off those devices outside of the manufacturers.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 5, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Wish I see this sooner, but if you haven't turned on the phone, put it in a bag of rice grains to try and dry it out since rice is a natural desiccant.
> 
> A day or so should be enough.
> 
> If that doesn't work, a computer repair shop that also does phone repairs is your best bet since they're the best at data recovery off those devices outside of the manufacturers.


Thanks  I have it drying rn in dry air (that's what I was recommended to do by my family)

Funnily enough, I don't have any rice, but I do have high grade chemical desiccant


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 5, 2022)

Furry Telegram is so fucking disgusting. lmfao
Like _horrifically_ goddamn repugnant.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Furry Telegram is so fucking disgusting. lmfao
> Like _horrifically_ goddamn repugnant.
> 
> View attachment 129972


*patpat*


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 5, 2022)

My plushie was shipped from Utah to go to Washington state (where I live) and ended up in Louisiana.

Here's a visual explanation for my non-US furries:






Even the USPS guy on the phone was like, "Wait, what the hell?"​


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 5, 2022)

Chomby said:


> My plushie was shipped from utah to go to washington state (where I live) and ended up in lousiana.
> 
> Here's a visual explanation for my non-US furries:
> 
> ...


*gives a hug*

I’m sorry friend. It’ll get there I knownit


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 5, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> *patpat*


stop
I hate that shit


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 5, 2022)

That’s my bad. Sorry


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 6, 2022)

I won't talk this up on public further.

but now at least there's a fucking reason to be insomniac.... ughhh
things never change, JUST TAKE CARE!!!

if people doesn't want to share a shit about their lives with beloved ones they're along with, just take care of yourself at least!

Please everyone take care ;w;
ILY lots ;w;




Chomby said:


> My plushie was shipped from Utah to go to Washington state (where I live) and ended up in Louisiana.
> 
> Here's a visual explanation for my non-US furries:
> 
> ...


at least yours didn't go from china, into russia(pre horrible war) and then went into the destination country in latin america, after days....


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 6, 2022)

Chomby said:


> My plushie was shipped from Utah to go to Washington state (where I live) and ended up in Louisiana.
> 
> Here's a visual explanation for my non-US furries:
> 
> ...


Boyfriend had a parcel from his mom (from US to Sweden, mind) visit like five states, some of them multiple times, just to end up returned to sender. After like… more than a month.

USPS is usually pretty good, but sometimes things just… *eyes cross*

There was also the adventure his suitcase went on when he was visiting me (before he moved here). It literally went back and forth between Copenhagen and Boston airports like 3 times. Finally arrived like… I think the day before he was flying back home or something like that.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 6, 2022)

My GoPro broke last night when I was trying to get it charged. The little protective flap thing that covers the sd card and charging port just fell off and it was chipped.

Perhaps it is for the better. I wanted to get a new one but when I really thought about it, no one watches my videos anyway so it would have been a colossal waste of money.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 6, 2022)

i know i'm way too damn smart to be allowing myself to be jealous of twitter microcelebrities but i'd be lying massively if i said i wasn't a majority of the time i'm on there, if not every single time i'm on there. it's embarrassing to admit to people because it feels like such a childish thing to be jealous over. it's not even the popularity itself that i envy, but the constant validation, acceptance and support all around them. and everybody caring for what they have to say or do at all times. just a legion of love and care. and i see so many of them take it for granted or treat their followers like shit or say the most debased things that make me believe they don't deserve their following. and yet they have it.

and then i often do a little digging to find out what made them popular and wonder if it's the kind of thing i _should _be jealous of considering what it is most of the time, usually being IRL softcore porn content, VR chat content/v-tubing, being an avid commissioner of NSFW or being an avid artist of NSFW.

the rational, logical part of me understands how stupid it is, but i can't help that it bothers me despite that acknowledgement. i think if i had people around me to help me not feel so insecure all the time it probably wouldn't get to me as much. might not be so much a problem with envy but moreso a problem with lack of acceptance.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2022)

Last week a fully vaxed coworker got covid, still tested positive on tuesday but was told it's okay to come back anyway because ... vaccine... not sure how it works. I think it's got more to do with the enormous workload we have this week, I heard our de facto manager nearly "threaten" her on the phone, saying that her shift would not be picked up by anyone if she didn't come back on wednesday and she would have to do all the backed up shit!
I can't do all of it for technical reasons but I could do parts of it and I was already doing extra hours anyway, but nobody asked.
This added to the fact I caught a cold on Friday due to working in the snow because yes it snowed, and have spent the last week frictioning paws with gel every few minutes.





Same shift I was told I'll leave soon, I still don't know WHEN and I suspect they're waiting for the very busy days to calm down, on one hand it makes sense since moving someone to a new shift straight into a massive workload would be counterproductive as opposed to letting it be done by one who knows the shift pretty well. On the other hand it's a bit cold, isn't it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 6, 2022)

The line to help you find a doctor in Ontario called me back, finally. Took 3 years.

(I don't live there anymore though )


----------



## Kope (Apr 6, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Being a pillar of democracy is exhausting


Ha “democracy”


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> Ha “democracy”


?


----------



## Kope (Apr 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The line to help you find a doctor in Ontario called me back, finally. Took 3 years.
> 
> (I don't live there anymore though )


That’s weird.


Frank Gulotta said:


> ?


We are not a true democracy


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> We are not a true democracy


You don't know where I live or what I was referring to


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> We are not a true democracy


Jeez dude.


----------



## loups_solitaire (Apr 6, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You don't know where I live or what I was referring to


if I don't screw up, that's 我们炒土豆
Mandarin so if you live in hong kong being a pillar of democracy must be more than exhausting and even dangerous in the current times.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2022)

loups_solitaire said:


> if I don't screw up, that's 我们炒土豆
> Mandarin so if you live in hong kong being a pillar of democracy must be more than exhausting and even dangerous in the current times.


I don't.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 6, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You don't know where I live or what I was referring to



You live at home

aayyyyy I'm a comedy genius, hit up the airhorns and make it rain glitter


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 6, 2022)

loups_solitaire said:


> if I don't screw up, that's 我们炒土豆
> Mandarin so if you live in hong kong being a pillar of democracy must be more than exhausting and even dangerous in the current times.


Frank is french, I'm not worried about French democracy falling in the next few weeks.


----------



## Punji (Apr 6, 2022)

Applying for jobs is bullshit. Not just the whole thing of never hearing anything from 90% of offers, but also the stupid process of creating an account for every single gawd-forsaken shitheap of a website for each application because no one can ever just agree to one.

And then they spam my email with garbage alerts I did not sign up for so I spend the next few days unsubscribing from a dozen email spammers.

And then when they finally do respond, it's usually so late I'm no longer looking or available for employment.

I'm practically overqualified for half the positions I applied for, but chances are they probably won't even read my resume or cover letter it seems. They need workers and have money, I need money and have workplace skills. Seems like a no-brainer but society seems to think employers are a privileged class.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2022)

Punji said:


> Applying for jobs is bullshit. Not just the whole thing of never hearing anything from 90% of offers, but also the stupid process of creating an account for every single gawd-forsaken shitheap of a website for each application because no one can ever just agree to one.
> 
> And then they spam my email with garbage alerts I did not sign up for so I spend the next few days unsubscribing from a dozen email spammers.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling. I remember having to go up to almost different cities sometimes for an interview, just so a few days later I could find out that I wasn't accepted by the overdressed dickhead who interviewed me. You feel like a show dog, performing your set of tricks and phrases for some ungrateful asshole who will choose the dog that did the same set of tricks the 'best'. 

The whole job searching process is a total pain.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 6, 2022)

Punji said:


> Applying for jobs is bullshit. Not just the whole thing of never hearing anything from 90% of offers, but also the stupid process of creating an account for every single gawd-forsaken shitheap of a website for each application because no one can ever just agree to one.
> 
> And then they spam my email with garbage alerts I did not sign up for so I spend the next few days unsubscribing from a dozen email spammers.
> 
> And then when they finally do respond, it's usually so late I'm no longer looking or available for employment.




Fucking _PREACH!!!!_ 
Ah, I'll just use indeed because it's one of those bro sites that lets me browse without an account!
"Click here to go to application page"
*Takes me to another search engine that requires an account just to even VIEW the app*

Sign up to view the job ad
> Click here on this job ad site to see how to contact the employer
> Click here to view the app on the company site
> Create an account for company site
> Rebuild entire resume by scratch instead of uploading one
> Apply
> Never receive answer, but miraculously acquire more spam



Punji said:


> I'm practically overqualified for half the positions I applied for, but chances are they probably won't even read my resume or cover letter it seems. They need workers and have money, I need money and have workplace skills. Seems like a no-brainer but society seems to think employers are a privileged class.



I always try to show empathy and think 'wow, that person goes through thousands of applications on a regular basis. They probably just hired someone more qualified than me'. And then I see dumbasses that get hired on pretending x amount of their friends died just so they can skip out of work early and never be suspicious of the 3 other people leaving with her talking about how they're gonna get smashed. 

Because they certainly wouldn't have to deal with that shit if they just hired me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> We are not a true democrac


We're not perfect, but we're a democracy.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> We're not perfect, but we're a democracy.


*kicks down the door* akshually its a constitutional federal republic
That was your husky fact for the day
*exits and unkicks up the door*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Fucking _PREACH!!!!_
> Ah, I'll just use indeed because it's one of those bro sites that lets me browse without an account!
> "Click here to go to application page"
> *Takes me to another search engine that requires an account just to even VIEW the app*
> ...


Something that helps with the job search is directly apply for positions via your potential employer's site, if possible; most people check those internal applications first and use sites like Indeed to fill in vacancies where people aren't biting.

But a big part of the job search process for entry-level positions (which I know you're overqualified for in the sectors you've worked in) is basically putting in the effort for each individual cover letter (each should be unique to the job you're applying for) and sending multiple applications to get picked up quickly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 6, 2022)

Punji said:


> Applying for jobs is bullshit. Not just the whole thing of never hearing anything from 90% of offers, but also the stupid process of creating an account for every single gawd-forsaken shitheap of a website for each application because no one can ever just agree to one.
> 
> And then they spam my email with garbage alerts I did not sign up for so I spend the next few days unsubscribing from a dozen email spammers.
> 
> ...


We have plenty of programs over here that proactively help you find a job and is how I got mine. The one I worked with had a stupid amount of patience with me and I am eternally grateful to her for helping me fully get on my feet. Sent her a gift not long ago too in the form of a very good wine and box of chocolates in gratitude.

Do you have anything like that over there in Leaf Land, or are you pretty much on your own? Firms/companies that proactively help other people find a job.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 6, 2022)

Chomby said:


> My plushie was shipped from Utah to go to Washington state (where I live) and ended up in Louisiana.
> 
> Here's a visual explanation for my non-US furries:
> 
> ...


Looks like PostNord over here. Fuckers managed to have a package I got from a friend in Wales sent to Oslo, up to Trondheim, somehow ended up being sent to FRANCE and then back here. 

I work in Logistics and this really grinds my gears.


----------



## Kope (Apr 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> We're not perfect, but we're a democracy.


More a republic. Unless you think your individual vote truly matters? We are an indirect democracy at the best


----------



## Punji (Apr 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> We have plenty of programs over here that proactively help you find a job and is how I got mine. The one I worked with had a stupid amount of patience with me and I am eternally grateful to her for helping me fully get on my feet. Sent her a gift not long ago too in the form of a very good wine and box of chocolates in gratitude.
> 
> Do you have anything like that over there in Leaf Land, or are you pretty much on your own? Firms/companies that proactively help other people find a job.


Not completely sure really. Might be?

I'm not sure if I'd need this kind of thing myself. At least not for this. Not super urgent, just pointlessly annoying.

Kind of you though, thank you! <3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> More a republic. Unless you think your individual vote truly matters? We are an indirect democracy at the best


I was using democratic in the international, traditional sense of a being a country where we can elect our leaders and have a say in government. We do vote directly for our elected representatives in Congress here and our local leaders. 

We can quibble over a democracy versus a republic, but we are democratic and objectively given the changes in our government over the last 5 years, we still can install and remove leaders through the vote. Particular to you, inidividual votes mattered enough to out Trump out of office.

By no means is the system perfect and there are very real threats to its continued operation, but we are a democratic country.

It's hard to fight for democracy if you can't recognize you live in one.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 6, 2022)

Punji said:


> Applying for jobs is bullshit. Not just the whole thing of never hearing anything from 90% of offers, but also the stupid process of creating an account for every single gawd-forsaken shitheap of a website for each application because no one can ever just agree to one.
> 
> And then they spam my email with garbage alerts I did not sign up for so I spend the next few days unsubscribing from a dozen email spammers.
> 
> ...


Ugh. I felt this personally for the ginormous amount of login passwords I've created in the meantime and have recorded on paper, plus the ginormous amount of TOS and NDAs I have read while searching


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2022)

Punji said:


> Not completely sure really. Might be?
> 
> I'm not sure if I'd need this kind of thing myself. At least not for this. Not super urgent, just pointlessly annoying.
> 
> Kind of you though, thank you! <3


Might want to look into it? Could be helpful if you have something similar over there. 

Granted, a lot of people probably don't need it, but could be a useful resource/asset.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 7, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Looks like PostNord over here. Fuckers managed to have a package I got from a friend in Wales sent to Oslo, up to Trondheim, somehow ended up being sent to FRANCE and then back here.
> 
> I work in Logistics and this really grinds my gears.


PostNord is a travesty and a plague and I will forever be salty that our government let the postal service get privatized. Did they change to every other day delivery “to better serve your needs” (read: increase profit margins) there too?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 7, 2022)

Dumb store is out of caffeine free Pepsi


----------



## sushy (Apr 7, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Dumb store is out of caffeine free Pepsi



Why would you drink that XD


----------



## Kope (Apr 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I was using democratic in the international, traditional sense of a being a country where we can elect our leaders and have a say in government. We do vote directly for our elected representatives in Congress here and our local leaders.
> 
> We can quibble over a democracy versus a republic, but we are democratic and objectively given the changes in our government over the last 5 years, we still can install and remove leaders through the vote. Particular to you, inidividual votes mattered enough to out Trump out of office.
> 
> ...


We fund 73% of the worlds dictators (through CIA mostly) because America doesn’t like when left leaning governments arise. We don’t support democracy.









						US Provides Military Assistance to 73 Percent of World’s Dictatorships
					

US wars are mostly waged in support of dictatorships.




					truthout.org


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 7, 2022)

lmao ok


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 7, 2022)

sushy said:


> Why would you drink that XD


Because I like it, and caffeine after 12 pm keeps me awake at night


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 7, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Because I like it, and caffeine after 12 pm keeps me awake at night


caffeine makes me sleepy for some reason


----------



## Erix (Apr 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> caffeine makes me sleepy for some reason


Would you say it makes you a *sleepy kitty*?

AHHHH SEE WHAT I DID THERE?!

Cuz u were talking to @beanie the sleepy kitty 

And...

Cuz Beanie’s user has sleepy in it...

You know what nvm


----------



## Erix (Apr 7, 2022)

I swear to god guys, there ain’t no way you guys actually gave me laughing reactions to my stupid joke xD

Our humor is down bad LMAO

I RESPECT IT THO

We can all have down bad humor together <3

Unless those were pity laugh reactions...

Then F you guys! >=(


----------



## Green_Brick (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh come now, I'm all in for a good laugh~


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> We fund 73% of the worlds dictators (through CIA mostly) because America doesn’t like when left leaning governments arise. We don’t support democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me get the spray bottle. )8<


----------



## Kope (Apr 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Don't make me get the spray bottle. )8<


>:/


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 7, 2022)

Kope, lol.


----------



## Kope (Apr 7, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Kope, lol.


I’m sorry I can’t stop myself sometimes. Too much knowledge is maddening. (It broke my brain lol)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> We fund 73% of the worlds dictators (through CIA mostly) because America doesn’t like when left leaning governments arise. We don’t support democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before you were arguing our own government wasn't democratic, but look, even according to the article you cited, a lot of that military assistance for dealing with terrorism from groups like ISIS, Al-Qaeda, Al Shabbab, and Boko Haram in predominantly Asia and Africa. Much of the rest of that assistance went to Afghanistan, we've been trying to support an relatively democratic government that collapsed under the decidedly undemocratic Taliban ... and largely stopped assistance to Afghanistan after the handover except for humanitarian reasons. There is also the aid we admittedly do provide to countries that aren't democratic in order to counter the influence of Russia and China, which have actually been spreading authoritarianism across the world. I'd also note that undemocratic countries like Vietnam in that article ... have nominally left-wing regimes. 

I'm not downplaying the some of shady banana republics and strongman regimes we supported during the Cold War; a lot of people suffered and died because that support. But we've learned to only provide limited support to less-than-reliable allies in the pursuit of clear political goals now, largely.

We need to keep things in perspective.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> banana republics


And lo, I findeth an excuse to post one of the best videos on the internet


----------



## Green_Brick (Apr 7, 2022)

Heh, I wonder if they have a "National Banana Day"?


----------



## Erix (Apr 7, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I have the biggest urge to just dolphin dive off this hotel balcony
> I'm not even sure if it'll kill me but I'm going to give that shit a try anyway
> leap of faith amirite or amirite


Naw u wrong bruv

Leaps of faith off hotel balcony’s were so last year xp 

Now it’s all about staying inside and vibing with the homies you feel me?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I have the biggest urge to just dolphin dive off this hotel balcony
> I'm not even sure if it'll kill me but I'm going to give that shit a try anyway
> leap of faith amirite or amirite


Thats not a good way of looking at things. Ending your life won't make things easiest he world will still be the same, except you're no longer in it. And in my eyes that makes everything worse.

If you're feeling bad call 800-273-8255, this is the suicide hotline for the US. if you need a different country lemme know and I can get it for you.

Just dont leave us. I know I'd miss you a whole lot.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 7, 2022)

Erix said:


> Naw u wrong bruv
> 
> Leaps of faith off hotel balcony’s were so last year xp
> 
> Now it’s all about staying inside and vibing with the homies you feel me?


I feel you. 8)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I agree. They're overdone as fuck but I don't care. I'm still weighing whether or not to just jump while I'm still here. I'm really scared of not dying. I might just pussy out or overdose on my sisters antipsychotics or some shit idk


800-273-8255

Please call.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> They're a bunch of pussies. I tried them already. They just parroted everything I said back to me.
> I am beyond saving


You arent beyond saving. You hear, You are special, and unique and loved. If they arent helping you call somebody else, anybody. People do care.


----------



## Erix (Apr 7, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I agree. They're overdone as fuck but I don't care. I'm still weighing whether or not to just jump while I'm still here. I'm really scared of not dying. I might just pussy out or overdose on my sisters antipsychotics or some shit idk


woah bro

I thought you weren’t that serious at first but now I’m not too sure :/

Killing yourself ain’t the move buddy. I don’t know what you’re going through, but shit ain’t warranted for suicide. If you want to talk or smth my DMs are open, but I don’t want any of this “I’m beyond saving” bs. You’re only beyond saving if you give up trying to find a way out of the hellhole you got dropped into.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 7, 2022)

@Flamingo


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

@pilgrimfromoblivion please delete that post. It helps absolutely nobody and certainly doesn’t help you. Change your pfp back and find somebody who can help you. When I was your age I was dealing with a lot of self hate and a lot of destructive behaviors. Not what you’re doing rn but I recognize the pattern. Please get some help for your sake.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> It sure is funny though


Its not funny. It’s hurtful and disturbing. People have gotten hurt from stuff like this in their lives. Do you wanna add to their pain?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 7, 2022)

This is why his ban should have been permanent the first time around, when he was making homophobic comments and pedophilia jokes.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> This is why his ban should have been permanent the first time around, when he was making homophobic comments and pedophilia jokes.



Motherfucker, I'm gonna have to circle my calendar.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 7, 2022)

Bloody effing hell mate piss off with that nasty shite


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

Lets just leave for now, we don’t want the thread getting closed, people still use this for real things. Just gotta wait for flamingo


----------



## Erix (Apr 7, 2022)

Man, and here I thought I could potentially make a new friend and talk to them about their problems. How unfortunate.

I guess disappointment waits for no one.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 7, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> That's what I was saying. It's not like I could necessarily come back from that.
> Oh well.


Look dude, you clearly need help or a jail cell or both, but you should just get off here. I'm guessing your mom probably would be proud of what you're doing right now and being an edgelord isn't serving you well from sound of it. 

You probably going to get permanently, finally, but you could just go now instead annoying people.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 7, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Motherfucker, I'm gonna have to circle my calendar.


I mean, certain people enabled this shit and called those of us who expressed concerns about repeatedly virtue-signallers, so hey.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 7, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> My mom is fucking sick of me, and she's made it clear several times. I could probably show her and she'd sigh and walk off.
> I could always come back at some point I mean.
> 
> Also, it's funny how you call me annoying and all you do is come and argue about political bullshit. You're a fucking furry my nig, you're not exactly that much better than me


I'd be sick of you given your behavior here and I'd say I'm hella better than pedophile.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'd be sick of you given your behavior here and I'd said I'm hella better than pedophile.


Given that this person isn’t acting in a mature way I think it would be a good idea to leave personal insults out of this. Though the pedo commwnt is certainly true


----------



## Erix (Apr 7, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> My mom is fucking sick of me, and she's made it clear several times. I could probably show her and she'd sigh and walk off.
> I could always come back at some point I mean.
> 
> Also, it's funny how you call me annoying and all you do is come and argue about political bullshit. You're a fucking furry my nig, you're not exactly that much better than me


I’d take an old dude who talks about political bs any day of the week over you dude with how you’re acting rn

My guy Miles just be defending his views and shit for what he believes in regards to politics and there’s nothing wrong with that, you posting kid porn on the other hand..

I don’t exactly get where the stance of “you’re not exactly better than me” is coming from.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 7, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Given that this person isn’t acting in a mature way I think it would be a good idea to leave personal insults out of this. Though the pedo commwnt is certainly true


First off, it's not personal attack to call someone post CP a pedophile; it's stating fact. 

You might be well-meaning and Punji might not get the gravity what's going on here, but clearly this dude is way beyond the line here. I'm angry that this situation has gotten to this point and it's pretty clear that Pilgrim can't and won't help himself. 

I don't really have patience for that.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> First off, it's not personal attack to call someone post CP a pedophile; it's stating fact.


I meant the statement about their mother. There is no doubt what they are doing is wrong and horrible


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

I just want this to stop. I don’t want people to get hurt I don’t want children to get hurt, it’s making my head hurt and I just want it all to stop


----------



## Punji (Apr 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> You might be well-meaning and Punji might not get the gravity what's going on here, but clearly this dude is way beyond the line here.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 7, 2022)

hate to be a killjoy but imo it's better to leave this as it is and wait for Flamingo to clean this up.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 7, 2022)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Furry looking down on a pedophile. That's something.


I'm not super attached to the fandom, partly because bullshit like this. But maybe you might want to reconsider whether you're doing is working for you in the long-run, because being an edgelord on the internet isn't paying dividends for you, clearly.


ssaannttoo said:


> I meant the statement about their mother. There is no doubt what they are doing is wrong and horrible


He's talked about his mother on here previously and about how she's struggled with him; I don't have anything against his mom.


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm going to keep my comments to myself for right now. I'm beyond disgusted right now and I don't want my comments to spill out.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 7, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> @Flamingo


What the fuck. Lol.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 7, 2022)

Let me put down my sandwich and get to the computer.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 7, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Let me put down my sandwich and get to the computer.



Your gonna leave a good sandwich for this??


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> What the fuck. Lol.


Im sorry you gotta deal with this kinda stuff Flamingo. You're the best mod ever.


----------



## TR273 (Apr 7, 2022)

Green_Brick said:


> Heh, I wonder if they have a "National Banana Day"?


April 21st

Apparently....


----------



## Green_Brick (Apr 7, 2022)

Dang it, one day after 4/20. ^^;


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 7, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Let me put down my sandwich and get to the computer.


Thanks for clearing the thread of that stuff.

I appreciate it.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 7, 2022)

Ya'll need a Flamingo beeper. Or yell at Tyra, she knows how to reach me.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 7, 2022)

Punji said:


>


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 7, 2022)

Flamingo said:


>


Damn I love that movie hahahah
Goes from hilarious to epic in seconds


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 7, 2022)

Where was I? Oh yes.



Kope said:


> I’m sorry I can’t stop myself sometimes. Too much knowledge is maddening. (It broke my brain lol)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 7, 2022)

What a shitty day. Woke up early feeling like I had the flu, grinded/bit down on a broken tooth so hard and heard a literal bone cracking noise so loud followed by the worst pain for a split second it scared me, even though I try not to grind or bite down, went back to sleep, woke up to find out my favorite and current most daily used pair of headphones I keep next to me broke on one of the hinges, and I swear, everything I touched kept breaking, tripping and falling into random shit, until the noon, then I had a bank breach scare, among other TMI things, like bleeding, and a major epiphany of losing control over my life, my health, and not having enough money while showering, and freaking out over the shit I can't control, as per usual.


I'm speechless, and I'm sick of not having positive news to write about.


----------



## Erix (Apr 7, 2022)

Hey guys, just had a question for anyone willing to answer who was there earlier today to witness what happened in the vent thread. If u don’t want to talk about it, that’s completely fine. I’m not trying to stir up the pot or anything, I just have a question that pertains the situation to me personally.

I just honestly want to know if what I posted initially at the beginning was.. okay? Like I can’t help but feel just a bit responsible for what happened, I didn’t think my post would elicit such a reaction. Did I say something wrong? Was I too harsh or something? Cuz sure that person was a dickhead, but if I said something out of line that caused them to act that way, I want to make sure I know better.

Post I’m talking about btw —->


Erix said:


> woah bro
> 
> I thought you weren’t that serious at first but now I’m not too sure :/
> 
> Killing yourself ain’t the move buddy. I don’t know what you’re going through, but shit ain’t warranted for suicide. If you want to talk or smth my DMs are open, but I don’t want any of this “I’m beyond saving” bs. You’re only beyond saving if you give up trying to find a way out of the hellhole you got dropped into.



(Thanks if you reply)


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 7, 2022)

Erix said:


> Hey guys, just had a question for anyone willing to answer who was there earlier today to witness what happened in the vent thread. If u don’t want to talk about it, that’s completely fine. I’m not trying to stir up the pot or anything, I just have a question that pertains the situation to me personally.
> 
> I just honestly want to know if what I posted initially at the beginning was.. okay? Like I can’t help but feel just a bit responsible for what happened, I didn’t think my post would elicit such a reaction. Did I say something wrong? Was I too harsh or something? Cuz sure that person was a dickhead, but if I said something out of line that caused them to act that way, I want to make sure I know better.
> 
> ...



I think you tried to make the best out of a situation with good intended advice att.

Don't see how you escalated anything.


----------



## Erix (Apr 7, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> I think you tried to make the best out of a situation with good intended advice att.
> 
> Don't see how you escalated anything.


Alright, Thanks Ramjet I needed that dude

That’s how I wanted to come off as, and wanted to make sure I wasn’t just bias toward my own actions.

(If anyone else has a difference of opinion, I’m of course still all ears)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

Erix said:


> Alright, Thanks Ramjet I needed that dude
> 
> That’s how I wanted to come off as, and wanted to make sure I wasn’t just bias toward my own actions.
> 
> (If anyone else has a difference of opinion, I’m of course still all ears)


*gives you a big hug*

You intended to be nice in a goofy way. I don't think it was that that caused what happened. but the thing to remember people will always take anything you say the wrong way. its happened to me a lot, its happened to other people. its hard You're a good dude. *hugs ya tight* You'd be lucky as hell if I dated you >:3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 7, 2022)

@Erix imma be heading to bed soon but youre a lovely bean you take care of yourself


----------



## Erix (Apr 7, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> *gives you a big hug*
> 
> You intended to be nice in a goofy way. I don't think it was that that caused what happened. but the thing to remember people will always take anything you say the wrong way. its happened to me a lot, its happened to other people. its hard You're a good dude. *hugs ya tight* You'd be lucky as hell if I dated you >:3


Thanks bud, glad to think that’s the case

*hugs back*



ssaannttoo said:


> You're a good dude. *hugs ya tight* You'd be lucky as hell if I dated you >:3


And I’m sorry but in your dreams Santo xd

Pretty sure it’d be the other way around lol


----------



## Rimna (Apr 8, 2022)

Erix said:


> Hey guys, just had a question for anyone willing to answer who was there earlier today to witness what happened in the vent thread. If u don’t want to talk about it, that’s completely fine. I’m not trying to stir up the pot or anything, I just have a question that pertains the situation to me personally.
> 
> I just honestly want to know if what I posted initially at the beginning was.. okay? Like I can’t help but feel just a bit responsible for what happened, I didn’t think my post would elicit such a reaction. Did I say something wrong? Was I too harsh or something? Cuz sure that person was a dickhead, but if I said something out of line that caused them to act that way, I want to make sure I know better.
> 
> ...



No. Don't blame yourself for the evil others commit.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 8, 2022)

*Opens thread*
*reads three pages*
Wtf, wtf, wtf, wtf......
*closes thread, runs away, and curls in a fetal position and rocks herself*
Soup sandwich, soup sandwich, soup sandwich......


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 8, 2022)

Erix said:


> (Thanks if you reply)


Imo suicide threats don't belong in a vent thread. If you are feeling suicidial you should either talk to your friends or get on the suicide hotline. Slamming this out into a public forum isn't exactly ideal.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 8, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Imo suicide threats don't belong in a vent thread. If you are feeling suicidial you should either talk to your friends or get on the suicide hotline. Slamming this out into a public forum isn't exactly ideal.



Slamming me in public is ideal however uwu


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 8, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Slamming me in public is ideal however uwu


I'll slam something else into you uwu


----------



## Kope (Apr 8, 2022)

Oh Jesus what did I come back to


----------



## Erix (Apr 8, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Slamming me in public is ideal however uwu





ConorHyena said:


> I'll slam something else into you uwu


MMM~

I love this venting we’re doing here guys xD


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 8, 2022)

Downloading Reddit, again, was a mistake. I only have the app, because you can't actually just use the mobile site for everything.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 8, 2022)

https://www.india.com/news/world/sh...mid-rising-covid-cases-drones-robots-5325430/ I swear the chinese communist party is at war with humanity, always was


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 8, 2022)

Back-ache, Mwaaaahhhh


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Back-ache, Mwaaaahhhh


*Wubbies the backiewackie*

A good thing I found that helps is slightly microwaving a damp towel and placing it on the sore area, as well as doing a bit of light dynamic exercise.


----------



## Kope (Apr 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> https://www.india.com/news/world/sh...mid-rising-covid-cases-drones-robots-5325430/ I swear the chinese communist party is at war with humanity, always was


Ha “communist” party


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Ha “communist” party


That's literally what they call themselves?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> That's literally what they call themselves?


CCP


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> https://www.india.com/news/world/sh...mid-rising-covid-cases-drones-robots-5325430/ I swear the chinese communist party is at war with humanity, always was


Somewhere on a Chinese furry forum, they're saying, "I swear Frank Gulotta is at war with the chinese communist party, always was".


----------



## Kope (Apr 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> That's literally what they call themselves?


Yeah just  like how the democratic people of North Korea are “democratic”


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah just  like how the democratic people of North Korea are “democratic”


Could we not, please?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 8, 2022)

couldn't go off the rails twice....
*looks at new posts on exhibitionism*
I stand corrected.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 8, 2022)

It’s 3 am and I cannot get my dumb brain to shush and let me sleep. Time to drag the poor cat out for a walk around the block. (She likes walkies, no worries, but I’m probably going to be waking her up, so she might be less excited about that part.)

EDIT: She wasn’t sleeping, and was super good. Yay for kitty happily joining me for insomnia walkies!


----------



## Erix (Apr 9, 2022)

Just some random vent that no one needs to reply to/read, just wanted to post it somewhere is all.

I had a friend request on discord for a few months that I kinda just.. left sitting there. It was from an old friend of mine, and I just didn’t know if I wanted to accept it or not, I didn’t know if I felt ready. Today, it seems he found out I still hadn’t accepted it and retracted his friend request, and idk whether to feel sad or relieved.

I have a problem with clingy people, and this person I felt was one of them. Let’s call him Drey. Drey was a good friend of mine, knew him since elementary school I’m pretty sure, but we were never super close just on good friend terms. Anyway, we only hung out a lot I think during elementary and some of middle school with a group of friends, but my family tended to move around a bit at the time because of family issues and i never really hung out again or talked with Drey. That was till my sophomore year of highschool when my family moved back, and I met up with all my old friends. Drey wanted to hang with me during lunch and I was chill with that, he also asked me if I wanted to hang at his place and I was thinking that “aye, he just wants to hang after having not seen me for a while, that’s cool”. After that day though, he’d ask me if I’d want to hang at his place *every day* during lunch at school, and I typically wouldn’t have a problem with that if he wasn’t always trying to *guilt trip* me into hanging out. Every time I said no because I didn’t want to hang out at the moment, it was “why? What’s your reason for not wanting to go?” And whenever I gave him a reason it was “wow geez you’re a bad friend” or “so you want to go home instead of hanging with me? That’s a bad reason”. It then ensued to the whole lunch of him trying to convince me to go and him trying to make me feel bad about not hanging with him.

I hated it. It made me start to actually hate going to school.

Like why couldn’t we just talk like friends normally do at school, and then go on our merry way? 

*Let others just do what they want to do.*

I started to avoid him. He caught on, and I eventually just told him how I felt about it all. How I hated how he was treating me as a “friend”, how he never wanted to hang at lunch just to talk with me, only to pressure me into going to his house, told him all of how I felt. Our friendship never really felt the same after that, and I guess with time it sort of just drifted apart.

I know this story sounds kind of dumb, like the problem wasn’t even that big of a deal, but to me, it really affected me at the time.

I’ll just cut it here, vent is already long as it is lol thanks for reading if you did <3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 9, 2022)

Found out my mom had a heart attack last March and didn't tell anyone because she had no insurance.  My dad is now askking for another round of funds to fix his truck he can't afford (bubye more vacation funds).  Sister-in-law thinks her PCOS is end of world stuff; tried to provide a shoulder and was told PCOS infertility doesn't matter if gay.

Love both my families to death, but i'm going to bang my head in silent frustration.


quoting_mungo said:


> It’s 3 am and I cannot get my dumb brain to shush and let me sleep. Time to drag the poor cat out for a walk around the block. (She likes walkies, no worries, but I’m probably going to be waking her up, so she might be less excited about that part.)
> 
> EDIT: She wasn’t sleeping, and was super good. Yay for kitty happily joining me for insomnia walkies!


Are you feeling better at least?  I know you've had a rough go the last couple of weeks. Wife and I are driving around to see if it helps me at all.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Found out my mom had a heart attack last March and didn't tell anyone because she had no insurance.  My dad is now askking for another round of funds to fix his truck he can't afford (bubye more vacation funds).  Sister-in-law thinks her PCOS is end of world stuff; tried to provide a shoulder and was told PCOS infertility doesn't matter if gay.
> 
> Love both my families to death, but i'm going to bang my head in silent frustration.
> 
> Are you feeling better at least?  I know you've had a rough go the last couple of weeks. Wife and I are driving around to see if it helps me at all.


Oh jeez, that's awful! I'm really sorry to hear that my friend! I at least hope things will only get better for you and your family from here on out, because that doesn't sound even the least bit appealing! I hope things recover, and I only wish the best for you!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 9, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Somewhere on a Chinese furry forum, they're saying, "I swear Frank Gulotta is at war with the chinese communist party, always was".


Nope they don't have access to big boy internet, they can't have access to my goodness


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 9, 2022)

Erix said:


> Just some random vent that no one needs to reply to/read, just wanted to post it somewhere is all.
> 
> I had a friend request on discord for a few months that I kinda just.. left sitting there. It was from an old friend of mine, and I just didn’t know if I wanted to accept it or not, I didn’t know if I felt ready. Today, it seems he found out I still hadn’t accepted it and retracted his friend request, and idk whether to feel sad or relieved.
> 
> ...



Good on you for respecting yourself! Clearly their definition of friend wasn't quite the same as yours!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 9, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Oh jeez, that's awful! I'm really sorry to hear that my friend! I at least hope things will only get better for you and your family from here on out, because that doesn't sound even the least bit appealing! I hope things recover, and I only wish the best for you!


My family is frustrating and insane, and sadly this is normal.  i did a lot of financial planning and work to get where my wife and I are at, so it's nuts everyone in both our families thinks they are entitled to some piece of our work.  My parents just turned 65, so now it's all about supporting the elders and guilt trips.  how normally frustrating is my family's mooching: my sister lives in our old house we let my parents stay in so they could have a small farm and not have to worry about a house.  So my parents bought an RV.
Nothing adult toys and drinking won't help with.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My family is frustrating and insane, and sadly this is normal.  i did a lot of financial planning and work to get where my wife and I are at, so it's nuts everyone in both our families thinks they are entitled to some piece of our work.  My parents just turned 65, so now it's all about supporting the elders and guilt trips.  how normally frustrating is my family's mooching: my sister lives in our old house we let my parents stay in so they could have a small farm and not have to worry about a house.  So my parents bought an RV.
> Nothing adult toys and drinking won't help with.


Ah, I understand. it's unfortunate that this is something that you have to deal with on the constant basis. It virtually makes no sense that they think they are entitled to some of your hard work, something that I never quite understood about parents. 

I'm at least glad you are managing, and not outright shunning them for their clearly despicable behavior. It's always better to be the bigger person and handle things maturely, sadly the same cannot be said for your family though.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Found out my mom had a heart attack last March and didn't tell anyone because she had no insurance. My dad is now askking for another round of funds to fix his truck he can't afford (bubye more vacation funds). Sister-in-law thinks her PCOS is end of world stuff; tried to provide a shoulder and was told PCOS infertility doesn't matter if gay.


Oof, that’s rough! Sympathies! I’d be terrified if I found out a parent had had that kind of health scare without saying anything.

I thought you had kid(s); am I misremembering? Your SiL was utterly out of line regardless, but saying that to someone with kids seems extra daft. 

You’re a freaking saint for putting up with your family craziness! 



Minerva_Minx said:


> Are you feeling better at least? I know you've had a rough go the last couple of weeks. Wife and I are driving around to see if it helps me at all.


Aww, thank you for thinking of me!  
I’m… okay? There’s been some stresses the last few days, but they’re at least not the same ones. Definitely not the super low I had a little while back. I’m trying to figure some life things out, and some of it is hard, but I’ll make do.

Ass-o’clock kitty walks are one of my favorite can’t sleep activities. And I can always use the little bit of exercise (as can she - she still needs to lose a good bit of weight).


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Found out my mom had a heart attack last March and didn't tell anyone because she had no insurance.  My dad is now askking for another round of funds to fix his truck he can't afford (bubye more vacation funds).  Sister-in-law thinks her PCOS is end of world stuff; tried to provide a shoulder and was told PCOS infertility doesn't matter if gay.
> 
> Love both my families to death, but i'm going to bang my head in silent frustration.
> 
> Are you feeling better at least?  I know you've had a rough go the last couple of weeks. Wife and I are driving around to see if it helps me at all.



My grandmother had a myocardial infarction after covid. I thought that she would die, I was so hurt and scared. But she had a coronary bypass and is still alive. But she is very old, she is 83 years old... It's like ice needles pierce my heart when I think about it. I hope everything goes well with your family.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 9, 2022)

I have depression. Now I am taking 2 kinds of medicines and thoughts about death and everyday anxiety have receded. I even draw every day, although in the past it would have been torture for me. But the payoff for this is a daily headache, albeit a weak and strong ringing in the ears. I am so tired of my illness, but unfortunately it cannot be cured. Even if I can achieve remission, she could still come back at any moment.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 9, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oof, that’s rough! Sympathies! I’d be terrified if I found out a parent had had that kind of health scare without saying anything.
> 
> I thought you had kid(s); am I misremembering? Your SiL was utterly out of line regardless, but saying that to someone with kids seems extra daft.


I do!  2 wonderful, beautiful demon hellspawn (only because preteen and teen).  I can't get pregnant because of uncorrectable scarring.

Yes, SiL is out of line, but it's more likely cultural frustration, "we're women so we need to be preggo at least once, and "omg, hormones firing off!"

IRL, i rarely hold vented frustrations with any disdain.  It's pressure to me, but not like anything we can't get over.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 9, 2022)

Maybe I'm just too energetic for my own good. All week I was doin' great, but on the last day of work? Ugh...
Naps please.
*starts cooking dinner... hamburger helper because I'm feelin' noodly*
*Cooks beef. Pours water to start boiling noodles.*
*Comes back minutes later to see boiling water*
Wtf why isn't it done?? 
.........
..................
........................
AH.
_I forgot to put the noodles in._


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Maybe I'm just too energetic for my own good. All week I was doin' great, but on the last day of work? Ugh...
> Naps please.
> *starts cooking dinner... hamburger helper because I'm feelin' noodly*
> *Cooks beef. Pours water to start boiling noodles.*
> ...


Dang, that always seems to be the sad part.

So sorry that noodle mishap happened to you! Hopefully next time it'll be better!

And in all honesty, I like your energy! I think you have just the right amount of it, so there's no need to doubt it! If it works, it works, no need to fix something that isn't broken! I feel you are awesome just the way you are!


----------



## Erix (Apr 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Maybe I'm just too energetic for my own good. All week I was doin' great, but on the last day of work? Ugh...
> Naps please.
> *starts cooking dinner... hamburger helper because I'm feelin' noodly*
> *Cooks beef. Pours water to start boiling noodles.*
> ...


Okay I’m sorry Tyra

But this is just a teeensy weeeeeeensy bit funny xp 

Tyra clumsy pants! <3


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 9, 2022)

So I was just picked on and patronized because I said I don't roleplay. 
Then patronized more for getting upset about it. 
I'm fucking sick of it. 
My feelings aren't taking seriously. 
I'm always the one overreacting. 
I can just go fuck myself.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 9, 2022)

Chomby said:


> So I was just picked on and patronized because I said I don't roleplay.
> Then patronized more for getting upset about it.
> I'm fucking sick of it.
> My feelings aren't taking seriously.
> ...


I hate people asking to rp
I get it so much


----------



## Kope (Apr 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Nope they don't have access to big boy internet, they can't have access to my goodness


Poor them


----------



## Kope (Apr 9, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> My grandmother had a myocardial infarction after covid. I thought that she would die, I was so hurt and scared. But she had a coronary bypass and is still alive. But she is very old, she is 83 years old... It's like ice needles pierce my heart when I think about it. I hope everything goes well with your family.


I’m glad she made it I’ll pray for her tonight


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m glad she made it I’ll pray for her tonight


Thank you.


----------



## Erix (Apr 10, 2022)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

I AM PISSED

MY LITTLE BABY BROTHER WENT INTO MY ROOM WHILE I WAS GONE AND ATE ALL MY FUCKING OREOS

THERE WERE TWO FULL ROWS LEFT AND HE

ATE

THEM

ALL

I SWEAR TO GOD HES LUCKY ITS NIGHTTIME RIGHT NOW AND EVERYONE WANTS TO SLEEP ELSE HE WOULDVE GOTTEN A GOOD SCOLDING FROM ME

THIS LITTLE SHIT

*HE WILL FACE MY WRATH IN THE MORNING*


----------



## Erix (Apr 10, 2022)

RAMJET I SEE YOU LAUGHING AT MY PREDICAMENT

THIS IS NOT FUNNY BRO xD

PAIN!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 10, 2022)

Multiple point rant -

Point one -

Right shoulder has a bone spur that's causing an impingement of the bursa sack and nerves in that shoulder. Been there since the 80's, never had a doctor that wanted to move on the issue and get the surgery done. Most days, it's not a real issue. Sometimes, it aches pretty bad, and not often, like today, I have been in debilitating pain all day. It was causing me to have an upset stomach and my fingers on my right hand were tingling around noon so we went to the ER. A doctor saw me and she gave me some kind of general pain killer, probably an opioid of some kind. It made it hurt less or made me not care that it hurt, but it still hurt anyway. The best she can do for me was send me home with 800mg Ibuprofen, enough to get to Monday so I can see my regular doctor. I've had two doses of Ibuprofen so far, one caplet every 8 hours, ain't doing shit. Been typing this all one-handed. Not fun.

What aggravated me the most was, on the way out of the hospital, in the ER lobby is this vending machine that dispenses FREE Narcan. I can't get a good pain killer because of the opioid addiction problems we have here but anyone can get free Narcan to help save their sorry asses when they overdose on shit drugs laced with Fentanyl.

And point two of the rant -

Users of illicit drugs need Narcan or they will die so they get it for free, no cost. I need insulin to live or I will die but you don't see free insulin dispensers, now do you? BTW, my insulin costs about $80 USD a month adn I can afford it. For some people though, that could be choosing to buy the insulin or buy some food and ration the insulin. People forced to make a hard choices that's not fukkin' fair. A friend died from trying to ration his insulin. He had a total income of $1,394 USD per month and his insulin bill each month was over $900 USD. His insurance (I'll call them out - Kaiser Permanente Northern California Senior Advantage) only paid something like $50 USD per month for insulin. Try living on $400 USD per month and that includes your bills and insurance. Yeah. "Big Pharma" and "Insurance Companies" at their finest.

And, some day I should just post up something and leave all my typos in for your reading enjoyment.

Sorry for the rant. I'm in pain and I tend to rant when I'm hurting.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 10, 2022)

Kope said:


> Poor them


I'm sure they're heart-broken, but that beats having their hearts removed for being caught watching such bourgeois perversions like FA https://www.newsweek.com/execution-heart-removal-china-occurred-decades-study-claims-1695602


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Maybe I'm just too energetic for my own good. All week I was doin' great, but on the last day of work? Ugh...
> Naps please.
> *starts cooking dinner... hamburger helper because I'm feelin' noodly*
> *Cooks beef. Pours water to start boiling noodles.*
> ...


At least you didn’t forget your pasta water for long enough you literally burned it. (Yes I have burned pasta water before. I’m not good with cooking.)


----------



## Kope (Apr 10, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'm sure they're heart-broken, but that beats having their hearts removed for being caught watching such bourgeois perversions like FA https://www.newsweek.com/execution-heart-removal-china-occurred-decades-study-claims-1695602


Weird link but okay


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 10, 2022)

Erix said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> I AM PISSED
> 
> ...


*tries to hide in the corner, crumb all over my face*
*Cough*

W-what a bitch that lil bro is huh...


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 10, 2022)

Erix said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> I AM PISSED
> 
> ...



My older bro was such a dick. He would take the whole bag into his room,  hide it and pretend we never bought them in the first place.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 10, 2022)

hense my high school bluff of poisoning one of them, sort of surprised it worked when everyone knew i was to scared to do it


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 10, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Multiple point rant -
> 
> Point one -
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about your friend, it's terribly unfair. It seems to me one of the best medical insurance in Japan, you pay a small amount for it every month, and it covers 80% of any medical expenses, that is, doctors and medicines. Although this is unlikely to console you. The world is fucking wrong.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 10, 2022)

ok, my rants are silly, i admit.  sometimes i have good ones.  this is a funny vent.

wife: hun?  you have money, ha?
Me: yes. In my purse.
Wife: I'm taking your purse, car, laundry, and the kids...
Me: *squees* yay...



quoting_mungo said:


> At least you didn’t forget your pasta water for long enough you literally burned it. (Yes I have burned pasta water before. I’m not good with cooking.)


Or melt the pot.  I did that once.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Or melt the pot. I did that once.


I almost blew up a microwave with pancakes once.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Multiple point rant -
> 
> Point one -
> 
> ...


I find it amazing that people in countries without comprehensive health care have to deal with insurance companies that penalise people for having existing conditions- conditions which often cannot even be attributed to any mistake they have made. 

Sorry you guys have to live with that situation.



Lira Miraeta said:


> I'm sorry about your friend, it's terribly unfair. It seems to me one of the best medical insurance in Japan, you pay a small amount for it every month, and it covers 80% of any medical expenses, that is, doctors and medicines. Although this is unlikely to console you. The world is fucking wrong.



Even in a country like the UK, where healthcare is tax-payer funded, users pay administrative costs for chemists writing their prescriptions. 
I know folks with life-long incurable medical conditions who regularly pay £9 prescription charges. Doesn't sound like much, but then after you've had to do 10 prescriptions in a couple of months it can start becoming important. 

Some conditions' prescription costs are covered if they are considered 'chronic', but some of the most common life-long genetic diseases are not considered 'chronic' for mysterious reasons.



ssaannttoo said:


> *Wubbies the backiewackie*
> 
> A good thing I found that helps is slightly microwaving a damp towel and placing it on the sore area, as well as doing a bit of light dynamic exercise.



I do about 90 minutes of intense exercise a day. The ache has gone away now. 
This approach seems to work for me but I probably wouldn't recommend it to other people.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Even in a country like the UK, where healthcare is tax-payer funded, users pay administrative costs for chemists writing their prescriptions.
> I know folks with life-long incurable medical conditions who regularly pay £9 prescription charges. Doesn't sound like much, but then after you've had to do 10 prescriptions in a couple of months it can start becoming important.
> 
> Some conditions' prescription costs are covered if they are considered 'chronic', but some of the most common life-long genetic diseases are not considered 'chronic' for mysterious reasons.


My kid brother has type 1 diabetes and doesn't have to pay anything at all for his insulin. I don't know what other conditions fall into that category of "necessary for life therefore you don't pay" or whatever the criteria are. Happy for diabetics that their insulin is covered, regardless.

I pay a certain set amount for health care (as in seeing drs, nurses, etc) per year, and another set amount for meds. After that, they're free. The downside being that right after your free year runs out you're stuck paying the full price until you've racked up enough. (Which is fine, but at the time OW some of my meds just HURT to pay full price for.) I can grumble about some aspects of health care here at times, but cost is not one of them. Even me getting fixed a number of years back was covered, or cost might have turned out to be prohibitive.

There's absolutely some silly stuff going on behind categorization of conditions. Some of it I suspect is... motivated by things not really supported in science, shall we say? And I can't think of a place I've heard of where that's not the case; the only differences being what the specific conditions are and who does the categorization.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 10, 2022)

I have been drawing a new ych. Spent a lot of hours, while taking a break from another order. No idea how I could fuck up so much, but all this time I thought I was drawing on 5x5 k pixels. And found out that it was 2 times less! I've noticed it too late, while adding text.
Now I'm literally like this guy:


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I pay a certain set amount for health care (as in seeing drs, nurses, etc) per year, and another set amount for meds. After that, they're free.


So.... it's a deductible, and then no copays (set fees) or coinsurance (percentages you cover) after that?

Sorry, have to invoke the lingo once in a while to help demystify it for a lot of people.


I know there's plans like this in America and I can even tell you the deductibles are... well let me put it this way (warning: number babble incoming):

How many weeks of minimum-wage work would it take over there, pre-tax, to fill the deductible?  (If there's different minimum wages for different job sectors, pick a family member's job sector to base it off of.)

I calculated it with the federal minimum wage in the US (so... it takes about half these numbers for my state), and the deductibles I've most commonly seen (for the cheaper plans) are about the neighborhood of 20+ weeks of minimum-wage work that you have to pay before the plan is even helpful.

The cost for the plan with that deductible?  2 weeks of minimum-wage work, per month.  Sometimes we get into a 3rd one.  Though that's before we find out whether the employer pays a significant amount of it.

Is it any wonder a lot of people here think it's highway robbery and that they think they'll be left destitute if the government does taxpayer-funded?



How much do they take out of paychecks for healthcare over there?  Or do they even tell you?  I actually want to see if this winds up comparable.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So.... it's a deductible, and then no copays (set fees) or coinsurance (percentages you cover) after that?
> 
> Sorry, have to invoke the lingo once in a while to help demystify it for a lot of people.
> 
> ...


I couldn’t tell you how much out of a paycheck goes towards health care, as it’s national socialized health care and you don’t exactly pay itemized tax.  

We don’t actually have minimum wage legislation here, so I couldn’t compare it to minimum wage, but uhh. Working full time you’re going to take home more than 10k after taxes every month (super lowballing because I’ve never actually worked full time, so actual number is probably higher by a fair margin, even in traditionally low-paying fields). Health care max per year is 1.2k for outpatient care; if you’re admitted and spend time in hospital you may still have to pay something for your stay. Max for prescription meds is 2.4k, provided the specific drugs are covered (most will be, there’s a few exceptions that I side-eye pretty hard). The way that number gets applied is a little more complicated, but end result is your yearly total of covered meds won’t go over 2.4k. (Numbers above are in SEK; dividing by 10 will give you a very rough estimate in USD, because our money’s freaking tanked.)

It’s sorta weird for me to think of it as a deductible since it’s not like I’m on an insurance plan for this, beyond being a legal resident (well, I’m obviously a citizen, but legal residents also have access to national health care). But I totally understand that it’s a helpful framework for you to work in.

Damn cats’ blood labs the other day cost more for each cat than I pay for my own health care in a year, before even figuring in the other parts of the vet bill. Hell, their yearly insurance premiums are higher (per cat) than I pay for meds in a year. I need to shop around when time comes to get and insure my next kitten.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So.... it's a deductible, and then no copays (set fees) or coinsurance (percentages you cover) after that?
> 
> Sorry, have to invoke the lingo once in a while to help demystify it for a lot of people.
> 
> ...


Tricare, which is ostensibly military but cheap because gov't broke you (or uterus):
$400/mo with additional insurance to cover co-pay (400x12=4800, min wage 7.50/hr, take taxes, account for most states and  current fed law which does require for full-time) full-time: 22.2 weeks or 4 months.  Assume part time or contracted: 31 weeks.

Now factor in 52 weeks a year and (warning: politics) 


Spoiler



you get our drives for a minimum living wage and 10% federal cap on paycheck maximum.  Our government is also gutting the Affordable Care Act, so numbers will likely go up, not down.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The cost for the plan with that deductible?  2 weeks of minimum-wage work, per month.  Sometimes we get into a 3rd one.  Though that's before we find out whether the employer pays a significant amount of it.


That is a 20% deductible plan which is about standard.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Is it any wonder a lot of people here think it's highway robbery and that they think they'll be left destitute if the government does taxpayer-funded?
> 
> How much do they take out of paychecks for healthcare over there?  Or do they even tell you?  I actually want to see if this winds up comparable.


None, if you forego insurance.  However, my son went to the ER for pain in his chest (alkalosis, not appendicitus thank God)
$12450.94 in Texas


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 10, 2022)

tbh from when I was lookin at a lot of this shit seems like the solution should be figuring out how to get the ridiculous profit margin on hospital care, hospital-administered medication, etc to go down and ignore insurance
Like damn
What the hell is the pricing


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 10, 2022)

Don't ask me how tf that could be fixed tho
Havn't a bloody clue how it even happened in the first place


----------



## loups_solitaire (Apr 10, 2022)

Honestly, I don't understand your healthcare system. and a detail. I don't remember who talked about insulin but one tip that is legal when you live in the united state is to go shopping in canada. US prescriptions are accepted. its cheaper and you can go through customs without any problem. at least it was that one in the past. I don't know if certain elements have been changed.

I just hope you all stay healthy, I don't know you personally but from what I read you all seem extraordinary.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 10, 2022)

mmm im worthless very nice
maybe bloody piss off for bit
idfk bf should have left me, no clueh why hes still here
I'm just a lying, incompetent wreck
Fuckin useless just for making this post
'ooooooh wheee give me some bloody attention'
Idiot


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 10, 2022)

Im gonna shut up now


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> mmm im worthless very nice
> maybe bloody piss off for bit
> idfk bf should have left me, no clueh why hes still here
> I'm just a lying, incompetent wreck
> ...


Sounds like some good, drunken pirate dialogue if it means anything!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Sounds like some good, drunken pirate dialogue if it means anything!


Is it talk like a pirate day?  I thought it was September?


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> mmm im worthless very nice
> maybe bloody piss off for bit
> idfk bf should have left me, no clueh why hes still here
> I'm just a lying, incompetent wreck
> ...


Bad day and boyfriend still there?  Sounds like romance.

Quick!  To the bedroom!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 10, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Bad day and boyfriend still there?  Sounds like romance.
> 
> Quick!  To the bedroom!
> 
> [IMAGE]


may be feeling completely awful but you made me smile heh


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 10, 2022)

At least you're not subjected to my laughing snorts...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> My kid brother has type 1 diabetes and doesn't have to pay anything at all for his insulin. I don't know what other conditions fall into that category of "necessary for life therefore you don't pay" or whatever the criteria are. Happy for diabetics that their insulin is covered, regardless.
> 
> I pay a certain set amount for health care (as in seeing drs, nurses, etc) per year, and another set amount for meds. After that, they're free. The downside being that right after your free year runs out you're stuck paying the full price until you've racked up enough. (Which is fine, but at the time OW some of my meds just HURT to pay full price for.) I can grumble about some aspects of health care here at times, but cost is not one of them. Even me getting fixed a number of years back was covered, or cost might have turned out to be prohibitive.
> 
> There's absolutely some silly stuff going on behind categorization of conditions. Some of it I suspect is... motivated by things not really supported in science, shall we say? And I can't think of a place I've heard of where that's not the case; the only differences being what the specific conditions are and who does the categorization.


I'm a type 2 diabetic, sort of a inherited thing as it runs in my family. Back when I still worked, I got my insulin for free through my insurance - Kaiser Permanente Northern California, administered by CalPERS. Free insulin, needles, testing supplies. Now, the cost of my insurance was $1,700 USD per month for me and my wife. Most other prescriptions were $5 or $10 USD co-pay. I also made $94,000 USD per year, too.

I'm retired, now, retirement pension plus Social Security and the wife draws her Social Security, too. What Medicare doesn't pay for, my Supplemental insurance through my CalPERS retirement pays. So, $170 USD per month for Medicare, $220 USD per month for Anthem Blue Cross supplemental. That's still too much for insurance in my opinion. If I ever get to to that point I max out my Medicare, Supplemental will cover all bills past that for the year.


loups_solitaire said:


> Honestly, I don't understand your healthcare system. and a detail. I don't remember who talked about insulin but one tip that is legal when you live in the united state is to go shopping in canada. US prescriptions are accepted. its cheaper and you can go through customs without any problem. at least it was that one in the past. I don't know if certain elements have been changed.
> 
> I just hope you all stay healthy, I don't know you personally but from what I read you all seem extraordinary


USA Health Care is run by millionaires/billionaires that look for every way to gouge you another penny here and there. Even Medicare is guilty of gouging. As far as shopping in Canada, I live in central Indiana so yeah, that might be a thing. The cost to get my meds in Canada vs buying them here is a wash, really. Oddly enough, I have a passport and so does the wife.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> mmm im worthless very nice
> maybe bloody piss off for bit
> idfk bf should have left me, no clueh why hes still here
> I'm just a lying, incompetent wreck
> ...



It's okay to have a bad day or week. That doesn't mean that you're worthless. I don't know if me saying this helps but I hope it does maybe even a bit.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 11, 2022)

It's been 1 week of  nightmares, night terror, and CPAP claustrophobia.

Sucks.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's been 1 week of  nightmares, night terror, and CPAP claustrophobia.
> 
> Sucks.


Ugh, that sucks! I hope it lets up soon, so you can get some better rest.


----------



## Kope (Apr 11, 2022)

I wish I knew where to start when it comes to being a better artist and man


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wish I knew where to start when it comes to being a better artist and man


The biggest thing to do is going to be practice. It’s not necessarily going to be fast, but it’s going to be progress over time. If/when you identify a specific area you struggle with, do studies. Looking for tutorials and studies from other artists can also help; over time you may find that a few artists break things down in ways that work particularly well for you.

Also worth to keep in mind is that your “eye” skills and your “hand” skills will not always develop in step. This will make it seem like you’re plateauing or even backsliding sometimes, if your eye outpaces your hand too much. That’s fine. You’re still learning even when it feels like you’re not making much progress.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wish I knew where to start when it comes to being a better artist and man


If it's for being a better man,
1) open and honest 2 way communication.  Truth to power, so even when it's inconvenient.  Just take situation into consideration.
2) hold people accountable.  Hold yourself just as accountable.
3) be humble and have humility, but don't do it to the point of being subservient.

If you can do that, you're better than most I know.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's been 1 week of  nightmares, night terror, and CPAP claustrophobia.
> 
> Sucks.


CPAP clausttrophobia? Hmm, never had that but I did have a terrible time with my old CPAP machine, a Respironics System One. It developed a mind of its own, deciding I liked '20' better than '7' through '12.' I suffered mask leaks on a constant basis. It also shut itself off at night by itself, probably due to the mass leakage caused by it running away on pressure. I had Kaiser insurance at the time but they just didn't know how to deal with it. They would keep it for a few days, then send it back to me.

You know, if you've worn a certain mask for a while, you might want to try another style or brand. I used to use the Respironics Fitlife Total mask but it had issues with the old machine trying to blow it off my face at night. New machine, not an issue at the same pressure but I was ready for a change. I now have a ResMed Airfit F20, really good mask, especially if you're claustrophobic.

My new machine, a ResMed Airsense 11, works like a champ. Sometimes when I wake up at night, I check it because it seems like it's not running. Once the touch screen is up is says '8' and running. I love that machine.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 11, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> CPAP clausttrophobia? Hmm, never had that but I did have a terrible time with my old CPAP machine, a Respironics System One. It developed a mind of its own, deciding I liked '20' better than '7' through '12.' I suffered mask leaks on a constant basis. It also shut itself off at night by itself, probably due to the mass leakage caused by it running away on pressure. I had Kaiser insurance at the time but they just didn't know how to deal with it. They would keep it for a few days, then send it back to me.
> 
> You know, if you've worn a certain mask for a while, you might want to try another style or brand. I used to use the Respironics Fitlife Total mask but it had issues with the old machine trying to blow it off my face at night. New machine, not an issue at the same pressure but I was ready for a change. I now have a ResMed Airfit F20, really good mask, especially if you're claustrophobic.
> 
> My new machine, a ResMed Airsense 11, works like a champ. Sometimes when I wake up at night, I check it because it seems like it's not running. Once the touch screen is up is says '8' and running. I love that machine.


It's not the mask, it's well, having my face covered and strapped to something that doesn't come off and is constantly "breathing" at me while I am half lucid after struggling.  It's terrifying and claustrophobia is the best description.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 11, 2022)

Stink bugs in my studio apartment. Nothing I do keeps them out. I feel bad killing them.  I did have some peppermint oil in a defuser but my brother said it makes my studio smell like a candy factory at Christmas time. I have no clue how they are getting in beucase no other bugs are getting in and my mom who's house is right next to my studio (technically it's an old garden shed converted into a mini house) dosen't have a problem with stink bugs getting in.  Maybe I should count my blessings they aren't mosquitos.  I want to get a venus fly trap to eat them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 11, 2022)

Kind of annoying how there's no inbetween with Furry Discord.
It's either super puritan, no naughty words and pictures allowed, directly catering to children (because that's a _great_ fucking idea). 
Or it's unabashed and unrestrained coomer shit. Not as bad as Telegram because that's where the true dreck of the fandom fester. But it's repulsive still.

I just want a decently active place that has 1 or 2 NSFW channels, and enforces it's SFW rules outside of that. 

Also furries can fuck off with that carding bullshit like I'm buying alcohol. I went to one that straight up asked you to take a selfie with your ID's photo and DOB exposed.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's not the mask, it's well, having my face covered and strapped to something that doesn't come off and is constantly "breathing" at me while I am half lucid after struggling.  It's terrifying and claustrophobia is the best description.


Now I understand. I guess I suffered from that when I was using the Respironics System One. It had all kinds of menu settings to make breathing easier and all they seemed to do was to make the mask "breathe" in and out on my face. The ResMed Airsense 11 machine doesn't do that. It's light years better than machines from just a few years ago. The Airfit 20 mask is a bunch better, too. I have the straps set sooooo loose it's not funny. The only issue I have with that mask is the harness loses its stretchiness after about five months and I had to snug it up a bit. It's still very loose, though.

When I first try to go to sleep, I have a to kind of get used to the feeling of a slight flow of air across my face but I eventually fall asleep in fifteen or thirty minutes.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's been 1 week of  nightmares, night terror, and CPAP claustrophobia.
> 
> Sucks.


Sorry to hear 
I'm probably going to have to use one when I get older, pretty much everyone in my near family has to use one. Not looking forward to that, as I'm very touchy about things on my face or any feeling of being crowded


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Kind of annoying how there's no inbetween with Furry Discord.
> It's either super puritan, no naughty words and pictures allowed, directly catering to children (because that's a _great_ fucking idea).
> Or it's unabashed and unrestrained coomer shit. Not as bad as Telegram because that's where the true dreck of the fandom fester. But it's repulsive still.
> 
> ...


Ya know, all the things you're complaining about are a direct result of no policing of a site that contains NSFW or over-policing after the owner(s) being stung hard by underage gremlins posting and/or viewing porn.

I remember a site that needed you to post a pic of yourself holding your ID up in plain view during sign-up. Still didn't stop little churls from making an account with the help of a friend or family member. That site started out nice w/o kiddies messing the place up but it quickly devolved. They even tried doing a $1.00 USD charge on a credit card in the user's real name but that didn't stop the forgery/fakery that ensued.

Sorry to say, what you're looking for, what a lot of people are looking for, no longer exists. If it's that important to you, start your own site. Just need a domain name, a web host of which Onmis is the best I've used in decades and a few people to admin/moderate. Could even use Xenforo software so It would be similar in feel to this place.

And I hate to say, discord, Telephone and the ilk are all dead, now that the kiddos, pedos and jerks have figured out where everybody decent went to.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 12, 2022)

A job I was referred to in January just emailed me to apologize for not providing feedback for so long, and they told me the slot is taken.  Really, I'd have never thought of that myself.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 12, 2022)

Womp womp. I evidently can't weekdays today. My brain is 500% _certain_ it is absolutely not Tuesday. No chance.

Which would be NBD except someone had an appointment she should have been at Tuesday 13:15. At which time she was still in bed.

Oops damn it.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Womp womp. I evidently can't weekdays today. My brain is 500% _certain_ it is absolutely not Tuesday. No chance.


same here lol


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

I think I finally got a job so yeah


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think I finally got a job so yeah


Congratulations. Can be hard work but very often are worth it.


----------



## Agent_Awassi (Apr 13, 2022)

Long vent that I've been trying to get off my chest for a long time.
tl;dr: I'm a streamer and I haven't grown at all in a year and a few months and feeling super discouraged to continue

I started a streaming thing a year ago in December 2020 and started off bright eyed and expectant. But now I'm in a state of constantly being discouraged to stream and upset because a stream was an average of 2 viewers. Meanwhile people who started just a month ago are pulling in dozens of viewers and overshadowing me with zero effort. I've been taking more and more breaks because I keep telling myself "this stream won't do well so why bother."
Every day I try to think of another way to possibly help grow, yet nothing ever seems to work. Yet in the streaming scene I'm not allowed to complain because "If you create stuff you'll grow." A statement that is absolute bullshit because 99 percent of the time it's said by someone who won the algorithm lottery.
I really hope this post doesn't come off as advertising for myself yet some part of me hopes it somehow helps me grow through pure luck and chance. 
Lately I've been realizing how lonely I am since even though I do interact with a lot of people, I don't ever feel like I belong to a group. I use to be part of one group but the person behind that group came under heavy controversy so I was forced to break off. I haven't had a streamer friend group since... This was back in August of last  year.

...And that is my vent.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 13, 2022)

Goddamit, it's only the first round of an election but already the antifa mini-Putins are chimping out






 Clearly this bus station was a Nazi in disguise

Apparently they shot at firefighters with makeshift mortars and attacked the townhall, threw projectiles through the windows during the vote count, glad their shit party is already out. Stay mad.


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Goddamit, it's only the first round of an election but already the antifa mini-Putins are chimping out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn’t make sense. Is there a link to where you found this at?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

'chimping out' is language that is usually used to imply that black people are prone behave in a violent and disordered way like monkeys. 





__





						chimp out - Wiktionary
					






					en.wiktionary.org
				




Just, use a touch of class guys.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> 'chimping out' is language that is usually used to imply that black people are prone behave in a violent and disordered way like monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Words are what we make of them and in this instance there's absolutely no mention or thought of skin color whatsoever, speaking of "class" perhaps you could try to not spread lies about people


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Goddamit, it's only the first round of an election but already the antifa mini-Putins are chimping out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got a source for what you are saying, or have you considered that that glass was smashed by normal thugs with no political intent?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Words are what we make of them and in this instance there's absolutely no mention or thought of skin color whatsoever, speaking of "class" perhaps you could try to not spread lies about people


I assumed you had used this language in error, Frank. That is why I provided you with a hyperlink to a dictionary. 
This could be an embarrassing mistake to make, so I am helping you avoid it.

Out of interest who introduced this term to you?



Baron Tredegar said:


> You got a source for what you are saying, or have you considered that that glass was smashed by normal thugs with no political intent?



Imo it doesn't matter. Political speech on the forums is not allowed because it spoils people's enjoyment- Frank is smart enough to know that.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You got a source for what you are saying, or have you considered that that glass was smashed by normal thugs with no political intent?











						intrusion and damage to the town hall of Lyon 1er
					






					europe-cities.com


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 13, 2022)

Uhm, yeah.  This is one of those days.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> intrusion and damage to the town hall of Lyon 1er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that looks pretty rough, probably not antifa as that isnt really a thing but most likely one of the various hardline far left parties. French politics has some strange radicals, I remember reading about ultranationalist wine terrorists doing attacks some time ago.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I assumed you had used this language in error, Frank. That is why I provided you with a hyperlink to a dictionary.
> This could be an embarrassing mistake to make, so I am helping you avoid it.
> 
> Out of interest who introduced this term to you?


If you think I keep track of where I learned every random phrase I use, you're unfortunately mistaken. But as I said to me this phrase has always meant "people acting extremely uncivilized" without any racial connotation, then again I'm not obsessed with race; I'll therefore keep using it in this capacity, which is I believe how terms lose racist connotations they may or may not have


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I remember reading about ultranationalist wine terrorists doing attacks some time ago.



On the internet nobody knows I am an ultranationalist wine terrorist.



Frank Gulotta said:


> If you think I keep track of where I learned every random phrase I use, you're unfortunately mistaken. But as I said to me this phrase has always meant "people acting extremely uncivilized" without any racial connotation, then again I'm not obsessed with race; I'll therefore keep using it in this capacity, which is I believe how terms lose racist connotations they may or may not have



It's a racist phrase. If you go around using it English speakers will think you have racist ideas. 

You're free to do this to yourself if you think it means you win an internet argument though. That is what matters most.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 13, 2022)

I see you sham-pag-nay and raise you a Rice-ling


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well that looks pretty rough, probably not antifa as that isnt really a thing but most likely one of the various hardline far left parties. French politics has some strange radicals, I remember reading about ultranationalist wine terrorists doing attacks some time ago.


They literally say it's antifa


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

This is why there is a no politics rule you absolute chicken nuggets.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It's a racist phrase. If you go around using it English speakers will think you have racist ideas.
> 
> You're free to do this to yourself if you think it means you win an internet argument though. That is what matters most.


Never heard it used with a racial connotation, always talking about riots across the board, I'm sorry to hear it makes you think of black people


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I see you sham-pag-nay and raise you a Rice-ling


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Never heard it used with a racial connotation, always talking about riots across the board, I'm sorry to hear it makes you think of black people


This is what it means Frank. I am trying to help you. 

This is like trying to explain to a child that just discovered the word 'vagina' that maybe they shouldn't go around repeating it lol.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> They literally say it's antifa


Just reread it, it said antifa materials were placed, however seeing as antifa is more of a catchall term for far left protestors it was probably just a small group of wannabe revolutionaries. 


Frank Gulotta said:


> Never heard it used with a racial connotation, always talking about riots across the board, I'm sorry to hear it makes you think of black people


I live in the American deep south and I hear people referring to African Americans as monkeys and chimps all the time in real life, it has very racist connotations.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Uhm, yeah.  This is one of those days.


Is it a day that calls for a glass of wine?


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Never heard it used with a racial connotation, always talking about riots across the board, I'm sorry to hear it makes you think of black people


Oh Jesus dude you really need to get your shit together


----------



## FlareAeon (Apr 13, 2022)

It irks me
when people
send messages
in Discord
like this
just type
in
complete
sentences
thanks.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 13, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> It irks me
> when people
> send messages
> in Discord
> ...


+20 messages for one sentence 
Drives me nuts


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 13, 2022)

My 76 year old mother has tested positive for COVID.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> It irks me
> when people
> send messages
> in Discord
> ...


Ah shit I been called out


----------



## Green_Brick (Apr 13, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> It irks me
> when people
> send messages
> in Discord
> ...



I feel you man. I'm 10,000% with you. To be honest, it makes me wonder if that is how they write in real life... :thinking:


----------



## Punji (Apr 13, 2022)

Normally I probably wouldn't bother to get involved in something like this, but I can't help but feel the whole "chimping out is a racist term" is being used as a personal attack. If anything, it seems racist to associate the term with black people or whatever.

In my experience, when someone is called an ape, it's because he resembles a human but lacks the mental ability and is more of brute. Dumb jocks and such. Assuming it's about the person's skin colour isn't very reasonable most of the time.

I agree with Frank. Stripping away the supposed racial connotations of hurtful terms only benefits us. It's not useful to protect the negative aspects of words like this. They just keep their power over people. I call myself a furfag all the time for this reason.


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> Normally I probably wouldn't bother to get involved in something like this, but I can't help but feel the whole "chimping out is a racist term" is being used as a personal attack. If anything, it seems racist to associate the term with black people or whatever.
> 
> In my experience, when someone is called an ape, it's because he resembles a human but lacks the mental ability and is more of brute. Dumb jocks and such. Assuming it's about the person's skin colour isn't very reasonable most of the time.
> 
> I agree with Frank. Stripping away the supposed racial connotations of hurtful terms only benefits us. It's not useful to protect the negative aspects of words like this. They just keep their power over people. I call myself a furfag all the time for this reason.


I feel like there’s a case for the people affected by certain words that were used to demean them, for them to take it back like the N word or queer. But I highly doubt Frank is a poc. (Could be wrong though)


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

My 76 year old mother has tested positive for COVID.
I’m truly sorry. I’ll pray for her swift recovery. <3


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> Normally I probably wouldn't bother to get involved in something like this, but I can't help but feel the whole "chimping out is a racist term" is being used as a personal attack. If anything, it seems racist to associate the term with black people or whatever.
> 
> In my experience, when someone is called an ape, it's because he resembles a human but lacks the mental ability and is more of brute. Dumb jocks and such. Assuming it's about the person's skin colour isn't very reasonable most of the time.
> 
> I agree with Frank. Stripping away the supposed racial connotations of hurtful terms only benefits us. It's not useful to protect the negative aspects of words like this. They just keep their power over people. I call myself a furfag all the time for this reason.



I would really hate to be called racist for calling my baby bro a monkey. He inherited the darker skin and basically anything he sees with brown on it (monkey characters, Monty Mole from Mario Party, Bidoof from Pokemon XD) he identifies with it.

If I recall correctly, a mother had her son model a shirt that had a/said monkey on it. Because the boy was black, people became outraged. I would hate being told I can't show love or endearment to my own family (or in this case, wear a T-Shirt), just because it upset someone else.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 13, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I would really hate to be called racist for calling my baby bro a monkey. He inherited the darker skin and basically anything he sees with brown on it (monkey characters, Monty Mole from Mario Party, Bidoof from Pokemon XD) he identifies with it.
> 
> If I recall correctly, a mother had her son model a shirt that had a/said monkey on it. Because the boy was black, people became outraged. I would hate being told I can't show love or endearment to my own family (or in this case, wear a T-Shirt), just because it upset someone else.



Objectively, anyone who claims referring to someone as a “monkey” is racist, is the racist.


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Objectively, anyone who claims referring to someone as a “monkey” is racist, is the racist.


Do you know what dog whistles are?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> Do you know what dog whistles are?


I assume your not referencing actual dog whistles lol so, means like, wording something a particular way to hide a message for certain people inside a message right?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> Do you know what dog whistles are?



I don’t know if I know…


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 13, 2022)

I felt emotional hugging a soft plushie and realized how deprived of physical affection I am... Damn.


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I assume your not referencing actual dog whistles lol so, means like, wording something a particular way to hide a message for certain people inside a message right?


Exactly


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I felt emotional hugging a soft plushie and realized how deprived of physical affection I am... Damn.


*hugs* I’m sorry you’re going through tough times rn


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> Normally I probably wouldn't bother to get involved in something like this, but I can't help but feel the whole "chimping out is a racist term" is being used as a personal attack. If anything, it seems racist to associate the term with black people or whatever.
> 
> In my experience, when someone is called an ape, it's because he resembles a human but lacks the mental ability and is more of brute. Dumb jocks and such. Assuming it's about the person's skin colour isn't very reasonable most of the time.
> 
> I agree with Frank. Stripping away the supposed racial connotations of hurtful terms only benefits us. It's not useful to protect the negative aspects of words like this. They just keep their power over people. I call myself a furfag all the time for this reason.


Thats kind of where the racist connotations came from. In the late 1800s and early 1900s people created a racist version of evolution that said that black people were less evolved than whites and closer related to monkeys, and as a result had darker skin and lower mental capacities. If you look at caricatures of black people from those days they attempted to make black people look as much like monkeys as possible, especially with the mouths. In the area of Georgia where I live you can still find garden statues of these caricatures floating around quite commonly.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> *hugs* I’m sorry you’re going through tough times rn


It's always like this. lol
But I'll live.


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

Chomby said:


> It's always like this. lol
> But I'll live.


Sometimes I feel the same so you’re not alone.


----------



## Pixachu (Apr 13, 2022)

Social Media apps have been a miserable experience for me ever since I started using them back in 2015, and they've given me homesickness something fierce for old gaming forums sites like NintendoWorlds and AllIsBrawl (both having lost their domain names in 2017 and 2016 respectively) and old furry RP forums sites like Furry Pile and Tails Refuge (The former having rebooted and losing all user data in 2013 and being a ghost town since 2017, and the latter having lost its domain name in 2020).


I really haven't found the internet to be enjoyable in any capacity in the age of lumping everyone into the melting pot of social media. It all felt more positive and harmonious when every interest had its own website that contained about 1K - 50K members, run by ppl who enjoy said interests. Meanwhile on Social Media everything feels so aimless and it's hard to connect with anyone when all I see is millions of people at each other's throats for some reason or another.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

Pixachu said:


> Social Media apps have been a miserable experience for me ever since I started using them back in 2015, and they've given me homesickness something fierce for old gaming forums sites like NintendoWorlds and AllIsBrawl (both having lost their domain names in 2017 and 2016 respectively) and old furry RP forums sites like Furry Pile and Tails Refuge (The former having rebooted and losing all user data in 2013 and being a ghost town since 2017, and the latter having lost its domain name in 2020).
> 
> 
> I really haven't found the internet to be enjoyable in any capacity in the age of lumping everyone into the melting pot of social media. It all felt more positive and harmonious when every interest had its own website that contained about 1K - 50K members, run by ppl who enjoy said interests. Meanwhile on Social Media everything feels so aimless and it's hard to connect with anyone when all I see is millions of people at each other's throats for some reason or another.


Social media is dumb yep
Also is your text grey or am I just going crazy


----------



## Pixachu (Apr 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Social media is dumb yep
> Also is your text grey or am I just going crazy



lol yeh, habit I picked up on NW back in 2008 and never let go of on forums


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 13, 2022)

I feel lost.

A little backstory. A few months ago I met a guy on the forums (this story is already off to a great start). He’s a little rough around the edges but overall a charming gentleman. But then he leaves faf. To me this seems like a bad decision because leaving a social platform can mean that somebody is having some problems and is receding from social interaction cause of various negative things going on in their lives.
So I reach out on discord talk to him a bit and what not, so we decide to play some Destiny 2 together.

All goes well to start, we’re having fun nothing too bad happening. Then like a week later. He just unfriends me. No reason, out of the blue I’m blocked. Can’t message him, can’t do anything. Later I learned he had a bad day and deleted his entire friends list. I was FRANTIC thinking he was going to hurt himself or that I would never be able to see him again. Hear nothing until like a day later his roomate messages me, telling me he’s fine and that he’s just pissed for a few days and that I just need to wait it out. I was relieved and didn’t think much into it, I just wanted my friend back!

And he came back a few days later like the roommate said. This was quite a few months ago. So we keep doing our thing. Times where he gets angry and stops talking for a few hours or doesn’t want to play destiny anymore because we didn’t have a good match or something along those lines. I just wanted him to be okay, I loved him and he said he loved me. I was happy despite the anger. I certainly wasn’t comfortable with it but I accepted it. Love isn’t ever perfect and sometimes you have to work for it.

Now a week ago. I pop on destiny before he and I agreed to get on to get some stuff in order for our session. A few minutes later I get a very angry text, I get told to fuck off. And then I’m. blocked again. It was slightly less bad than the first time but still not good! His roommate confirmed he was pissed about something (I assume the game) and now he doesn’t want to associate with me anymore.

He said he loved me, every night before we left for bed. He said he cares about me and wanted me to be happy to find happiness. He says all these things that do make me happy. But then he goes and does this? I’ve been asking myself if he really did, or if I was sorta a thing to occupy time. I for the most part enjoyed what we did. And I dunno. I would feel so dirty and violated if he just said those things cause he wanted me to hear it. Or if it was a white faced lie to get something from me.

I want so badly to be wrong, for him to come back right now and tell me he’s sorry and he didn’t mean it. But I have very little faith in something good happening. I have very little faith he will ever speak to me again that he will just forget me. I don’t want to be forgettable.

So, to now. I feel lost. I’ve not been doing so good in classes over the past week, I’ve been tired I’ve not wanted to get up. It’s just so infectious, the thoughts about him, my dear friend.


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

Pixachu said:


> Social Media apps have been a miserable experience for me ever since I started using them back in 2015, and they've given me homesickness something fierce for old gaming forums sites like NintendoWorlds and AllIsBrawl (both having lost their domain names in 2017 and 2016 respectively) and old furry RP forums sites like Furry Pile and Tails Refuge (The former having rebooted and losing all user data in 2013 and being a ghost town since 2017, and the latter having lost its domain name in 2020).
> 
> 
> I really haven't found the internet to be enjoyable in any capacity in the age of lumping everyone into the melting pot of social media. It all felt more positive and harmonious when every interest had its own website that contained about 1K - 50K members, run by ppl who enjoy said interests. Meanwhile on Social Media everything feels so aimless and it's hard to connect with anyone when all I see is millions of people at each other's throats for some reason or another.


bLuE TeXt


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I feel lost.
> 
> A little backstory. A few months ago I met a guy on the forums (this story is already off to a great start). He’s a little rough around the edges but overall a charming gentleman. But then he leaves faf. To me this seems like a bad decision because leaving a social platform can mean that somebody is having some problems and is receding from social interaction cause of various negative things going on in their lives.
> So I reach out on discord talk to him a bit and what not, so we decide to play some Destiny 2 together.
> ...


I’m sorry *hugs in red*


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> Normally I probably wouldn't bother to get involved in something like this, but I can't help but feel the whole "chimping out is a racist term" is being used as a personal attack. If anything, it seems racist to associate the term with black people or whatever.
> 
> In my experience, when someone is called an ape, it's because he resembles a human but lacks the mental ability and is more of brute. Dumb jocks and such. Assuming it's about the person's skin colour isn't very reasonable most of the time.
> 
> I agree with Frank. Stripping away the supposed racial connotations of hurtful terms only benefits us. It's not useful to protect the negative aspects of words like this. They just keep their power over people. I call myself a furfag all the time for this reason.


Same thing applies to the R word. Fucking _woke _people won't even let me call myself that despite my disabilities. It was never even a slur to begin with and it has other non-psychiatric related uses as well. Complete BS in my opinion.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 13, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I feel lost.
> 
> A little backstory. A few months ago I met a guy on the forums (this story is already off to a great start). He’s a little rough around the edges but overall a charming gentleman. But then he leaves faf. To me this seems like a bad decision because leaving a social platform can mean that somebody is having some problems and is receding from social interaction cause of various negative things going on in their lives.
> So I reach out on discord talk to him a bit and what not, so we decide to play some Destiny 2 together.
> ...




I think you need to focus on what you're feeling instead of what he MIGHT be feeling.

Is this what you would call  love? Yes, nurturing a relationship can take work, but do you really think it's okay to be knocked down so many times, and for no reason? If he truly sees you as an equal, why is their friend the first one to know and report about it? Have they ever followed up and told you what made them pissed enough to remove you (repeatedly) in the first place? Are you sure you want to commit to someone that acts like a ticking time bomb?

I know what it's like to give everything to someone and be discarded like an outdated toy. And it honestly gives me the vibe that they're too chicken to tell you what's really on their mind, or are at least completely oblivious to how their behavior is affecting you. 

You're not forgettable because they keep running back to you, and they keep making the same mistake. It's more likely you will have to learn to forget about them, 'cause that shit don't sound right to me at all.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 13, 2022)

Taxes! Just got done figuring out the total damages I need to pay to the fine state of Indiana, since my public employee retirement won't send funds to Indiana from the equally screwed up Peoples Republik of Kalifornistan. Not only do I have to pay $$$$$ but now I have to make quarterly payments to Indiana to make sure they get my money. Might be time to find a state that doesn't tax my retirement and move.


----------



## Kope (Apr 14, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Taxes! Just got done figuring out the total damages I need to pay to the fine state of Indiana, since my public employee retirement won't send funds to Indiana from the equally screwed up Peoples Republik of Kalifornistan. Not only do I have to pay $$$$$ but now I have to make quarterly payments to Indiana to make sure they get my money. Might be time to find a state that doesn't tax my retirement and move.


Doesn’t the IRS know what most people owe anyway or something it’s stupid that we have to do them


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 14, 2022)

The good: I think I figured out why I was told "I can't see you having gotten this prescription from us before" when I tried renewing a prescription a little while back.

The bad: If I'm right, that also means a _second_ prescription I now need to renew will meet a similar response. So I probably need to ask for an appointment to sort out medications, and the wait for MD appointments at this place is usually heinous. 

(Both of these medications I was prescribed as "take as needed, but only when you really need them, because potentially addictive." So I do as told and only take them when I absolutely need them, meaning it takes me literal years to use up a box. Womp womp turns out that's a problem. Ugh!)


----------



## Rimna (Apr 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I would really hate to be called racist for calling my baby bro a monkey. He inherited the darker skin and basically anything he sees with brown on it (monkey characters, Monty Mole from Mario Party, Bidoof from Pokemon XD) he identifies with it.
> 
> If I recall correctly, a mother had her son model a shirt that had a/said monkey on it. Because the boy was black, people became outraged. I would hate being told I can't show love or endearment to my own family (or in this case, wear a T-Shirt), just because it upset someone else.



It's common practice these days for people to be offended on someone else's behalf.


----------



## Kope (Apr 14, 2022)

I’m so hungry


----------



## Hoodwinks (Apr 14, 2022)

I've been working for years, saving every penny I have and I'm still no closer to buying a house.

House prices are at a HUGE high in my country and the cost of living, gas, fuel, food etc is so so high these days. But wages aren't rising! I know it's not the biggest issue in the world but I just want a little corner of the world that I can call mine. I've worked a lot of jobs that have taken so much out of me to scrape savings together but it's just never enough to feel like I'm really getting any closer to that dream. Most of my life is spent working, very little is spent actually enjoying the fruits of my labours. When I think about it, it makes me sad.


----------



## Kope (Apr 14, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> I've been working for years, saving every penny I have and I'm still no closer to buying a house.
> 
> House prices are at a HUGE high in my country and the cost of living, gas, fuel, food etc is so so high these days. But wages aren't rising! I know it's not the biggest issue in the world but I just want a little corner of the world that I can call mine. I've worked a lot of jobs that have taken so much out of me to scrape savings together but it's just never enough to feel like I'm really getting any closer to that dream. Most of my life is spent working, very little is spent actually enjoying the fruits of my labours. When I think about it, it makes me sad.


If possible could moving to another country that offers higher wages work for you?


----------



## Hoodwinks (Apr 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> If possible could moving to another country that offers higher wages work for you?


I've looked into it, I'm open to anything honestly.

It's usually a case that wages aren't higher abroad, but house prices are markedly cheaper (the woes of living on an island with little land!)

The core downsides are that most of our neighbouring countries speak languages I'd have to properly learn in order to integrate properly (that and I also REALLY don't wanna move somewhere where the healthcare isn't free!)


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> I've looked into it, I'm open to anything honestly.
> 
> It's usually a case that wages aren't higher abroad, but house prices are markedly cheaper (the woes of living on an island with little land!)
> 
> The core downsides are that most of our neighbouring countries speak languages I'd have to properly learn in order to integrate properly (that and I also REALLY don't wanna move somewhere where the healthcare isn't free!)



I have applied to jobs in multiple foreign countries but have been unsuccessful.

My brother applied to jobs in multiple foreign countries and secured an offer over a year ago- but he hasn't been able to escape this country because Brexit means you have to pay hundreds of pounds to get the right documents. He sorted all of the documents out. He even started practising their language every night... and then the consulate never gave him a visa appointment- which meant the documents expired.

Stuck here for ever. Stuck on this tiny island with its tiny minded people. :}


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m so hungry


Kope got da munchies


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> Normally I probably wouldn't bother to get involved in something like this, but I can't help but feel the whole "chimping out is a racist term" is being used as a personal attack. If anything, it seems racist to associate the term with black people or whatever.
> 
> In my experience, when someone is called an ape, it's because he resembles a human but lacks the mental ability and is more of brute. Dumb jocks and such. Assuming it's about the person's skin colour isn't very reasonable most of the time.
> 
> I agree with Frank. Stripping away the supposed racial connotations of hurtful terms only benefits us. It's not useful to protect the negative aspects of words like this. They just keep their power over people. I call myself a furfag all the time for this reason.



Frank isn't a moral crusader for equality because he accidentally used a racist insult in a political post. (a rule he breaks pretty much constantly)

It was an embarrassing mistake, and that's all it was.



Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I don’t know if I know…


It's a term for coded language that implies belief in an extreme idea, without openly admitting it.
Politicians might use a dog-whistle to win over one group of voters who want more extreme policies, without putting-off other voters who are more moderate.





						Dog whistle (politics) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




In my view, Kope is wrong that calling somebody a monkey is a 'dogwhistle'.
When fans at soccer matches in England make monkey noises and throw bananas at black players, it isn't a 'dog whistle'; it's simply racist abuse.
This doesn't mean that_ every example_ where somebody is called a monkey is an example of anti-african racism of course; just use common sense.



Chomby said:


> I felt emotional hugging a soft plushie and realized how deprived of physical affection I am... Damn.


I will make it my mission in life to find you Chomby and give you a rib-crushing man bear hug.



Parabellum3 said:


> Same thing applies to the R word. Fucking _woke _people won't even let me call myself that despite my disabilities. It was never even a slur to begin with and it has other non-psychiatric related uses as well. Complete BS in my opinion.



Genuine life advice, when I was like- 19, I thought this too and used that word too liberally- and it caused awkward social situations I really wish I never had gotten into.
It's like loudly exclaiming 'vagina' in a public place. Technically there is nothing wrong with vaginas; they are life-giving wonderful things- but nobody wants to hear about them at a restaurant.

I'm specifically using vagina as an example because I learned that word when I was like, 9, and asked a grown woman whether her vagina was okay after she fell playing sports.
*Oh my god what an awkward moment.*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it a day that calls for a glass of wine?


Hard drinking and possibly additional substances.  My customers waited until the absolute last minute before sending requirements for a known system and projected timeline.
I have been told this morning that i should record music for the angry sociopathic pop culture club


Fallowfox said:


>


Someone got it...


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 14, 2022)

pm to rp


----------



## Kope (Apr 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Frank isn't a moral crusader for equality because he accidentally used a racist insult in a political post. (a rule he breaks pretty much constantly)
> 
> It was an embarrassing mistake, and that's all it was.
> 
> ...


I meant the chimping out thing Frank said as the dog whistle not monkey


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> I meant the chimping out thing Frank said as the dog whistle not monkey



I am just going to assume it was an honest mistake.

The promotion of political topics on the forum in the context of the Russo-Ukrainian war is the real issue imo. 
I feel very strongly like I have got to say something and have held my tongue about it so far- just in the vain belief that your average French person is clever enough to see things clearly.


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 14, 2022)

so anyone wanna rp w me?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> When fans at soccer matches in England make monkey noises and throw bananas at black players, it isn't a 'dog whistle'; it's simply racist abuse.
> This doesn't mean that_ every example_ where somebody is called a monkey is an example of anti-african racism of course; just use common sense.


There’s such a huge difference both between cultures (IIRC Spanish for “monkey” is also used to mean “cute” in Latin America, but _do not_ call a Spaniard a monkey!) and between contexts. As an affectionate nickname/term of endearment “monkey” is fine; used about strangers in a negative context, it’s going to come off as racist and/or… what to call it? Cultural exceptionalism? Sort of? “These are inferior, subhuman creatures.”

And it’s okay to have trouble changing your language. Most people will need a few reminders (especially for changing verbal vocabulary - written word one can at least go back and review before passing it out), and that’s okay. Sometimes “I felt/thought it was okay because…” can be okay, especially if it’s accompanied by intent to _also_ change. There’s no shame in learning.


----------



## loups_solitaire (Apr 14, 2022)

Tailsthefoxlover2004 said:


> so anyone wanna rp w me?


there is a whole section of the forum dedicated to this :


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/rp/


----------



## Punji (Apr 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Frank isn't a moral crusader for equality because he accidentally used a racist insult in a political post. (a rule he breaks pretty much constantly)
> 
> It was an embarrassing mistake, and that's all it was.


Frank may not be a moral crusader but I don't think the people saying a term describing aggressive, territorial behaviour and a lesser intelligence than a normal person is actually about black people are either.

Frank made no mention of race and only used the term to describe vandals and randomly violent criminal offenders. I dare say "aggressive, territorial, and dumb" describes this type of criminal fairly well. But sure, he's the bad one because _clearly_ these describe a black person, right?

The only "embarrassing mistake" here is saying an insult towards a group of violent offenders is actually an insult towards a specific race. As I said, nothing is gained by protecting the potential racial connotations of otherwise generic terms.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 14, 2022)

Jesus on a stick people kept talking about that phrase I use? let's be positive at least it didn't spread over to baron tredegar who also used a term I saw somebody else pretend was a racial term (thug), still apparently that's more concerning than voter intimidation and terrorism..?

Anyway my vent of the day is that I got given a very trashy five bucks bill for change today, it was even fixed with duct tape, I'll get rid of it tomorrow at the same place for lunch and they better accept it.


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm venting about how often teachers will say something about mental health, then look at us and say something like 'I know you guys probably don't understand, as you're still young and haven't experienced stress yet' SERIOUSLY? WHY?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> Frank may not be a moral crusader but I don't think the people saying a term describing aggressive, territorial behaviour and a lesser intelligence than a normal person is actually about black people are either.
> 
> Frank made no mention of race and only used the term to describe vandals and randomly violent criminal offenders. I dare say "aggressive, territorial, and dumb" describes this type of criminal fairly well. But sure, he's the bad one because _clearly_ these describe a black person, right?
> 
> The only "embarrassing mistake" here is saying an insult towards a group of violent offenders is actually an insult towards a specific race. As I said, nothing is gained by protecting the potential racial connotations of otherwise generic terms.








						chimp out - Wiktionary
					






					en.wiktionary.org
				



As I said, this is like having to explain to a child that the word 'vagina' means lady parts and maybe repeating it _isn't_ a great idea.

You might not know what a word means- but if you go around using it this is what other people will think.

in short:








Frank Gulotta said:


> Jesus on a stick people kept talking about that phrase I use? let's be positive at least it didn't spread over to baron tredegar who also used a term I saw somebody else pretend was a racial term (thug), still apparently that's more concerning than voter intimidation and terrorism..?
> 
> Anyway my vent of the day is that I got given a very trashy five bucks bill for change today, it was even fixed with duct tape, I'll get rid of it tomorrow at the same place for lunch and they better accept it.



To be honest the actual danger in France is that a candidate is in the second round who endorsed Russia's invasion of Crimea.

You know, sure, I dislike vandalism as much as the next man- but priorities. If you're going to break the forum's no politics rule to compare people to Putin, _actually criticise the people who support him_.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> As I said, this is like having to explain to a child that the word 'vagina' means lady parts and maybe repeating it _isn't_ a great idea.



Vagina


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Vagina


Could you change your user title to clitoris for me?


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Could you change your user title to clitoris for me?



Do I have to find it first?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 14, 2022)

Eh, I'm just going put out an opinion as someone affected by what was said and it's funny that anyone with a checkered past regarding racist comments is telling people like me what not to take offense over.

Chimping out is offensive term and most black people are acutely aware of it. People here already got into the history of it, but most of I've heard the term used, it's in a racist context that either directly demeans black people or those who support anti-racist causes. 

As a side note, if Antifa actually perpetrated those crimes, they should be held responsible by city authorities, similar to Capitol rioters are being held accountable here for their property damage and violence. No one is above the law.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 14, 2022)

I have had two new experiences today, how wonderful
-First time stung by a stingray
-First time going into shock


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 14, 2022)

Sound like soooo much fun. I passed out today on a dare from my friend. I was out for a total of: Three seconds


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 14, 2022)

Welp, the Old Warhorse's Wallet is quite a bit lighter, close to $3,000 USD lighter. I need to hit the lottery for a big number JUST so I can hire some good accountants to bury the IRS in paperwork. A couple that were older than me that my brother-in-law knew years ago were well, I'll say it; Filthy Rich. They didn't flaunt it, had a modest home in a modest suburban city, drove new-ish nice but not luxury cars. He had a 1953 Chevy Pickup with rust holes in the rear fenders. Each year, their accountants would send literally a big box of paperwork, maybe two to the IRS and another matching one to the California State Franchise Tax Board. They also had two very sharp attorneys that were former upper echelon IRS agents. Literally they paid pennies each year on eight figure incomes. He shared this with me once, bury them in paperwork and they will eventually give up trying to figure out if you paid enough taxes. Just make sure the numbers correlate page to page, form to form.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 14, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Jesus on a stick people kept talking about that phrase I use? let's be positive at least it didn't spread over to baron tredegar who also used a term I saw somebody else pretend was a racial term (thug), still apparently that's more concerning than voter intimidation and terrorism..?
> 
> Anyway my vent of the day is that I got given a very trashy five bucks bill for change today, it was even fixed with duct tape, I'll get rid of it tomorrow at the same place for lunch and they better accept it.


I know the feeling of getting terrible change, not too long ago I got a bill in my change that was so frayed it felt like toilet paper.


Emberfrost said:


> I'm venting about how often teachers will say something about mental health, then look at us and say something like 'I know you guys probably don't understand, as you're still young and haven't experienced stress yet' SERIOUSLY? WHY?


You're lucky. When I was at my old college and when I was homeschooled they taught that psychology was of the devil and that if you were depressed then you had issues with contentment. I am glad and lucky my mental state is as good as it is tbh.


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 14, 2022)

I would love to not owe the IRS shit anymore. They just keep worming back into our lives even after paying off 4 years of it. Fucking telling us that we make too much. If we make so much, why the fuck can we not get a house? Can't do that because we don't make enough. God, fuck off.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 14, 2022)

Ah, IRS nonsense.  I'll throw in my hat:

I could have been done with my student loans by now with the money I saved up, but noooooo... they have to rip about $5,000 from me because of the stupid self-employment situation I was in for the past two years.  (Funny thing is, I budgeted $7,000 for taxes.)

And they will also rip a chunk out next year as I still have two months of self-employment for THIS year.

People are going to tell me to delay the whole student loan thing... sorry, not going along with that puppet string any longer.  As soon as I have all the money, I'm paying the thing off and throwing away this anchor, "smart money decisions" be damned.  This is an expense I've been saving *the whole pandemic* for. That will not be taken from me. (And if the government wants to shove the money back in my hands afterwards? So be it. At that point, I accomplished what I meant to do, I'll take 'no' for an answer AFTERWARDS.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 15, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I have had two new experiences today, how wonderful
> -First time stung by a stingray
> -First time going into shock


Holy s***!  Glad you're alright!*


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You're lucky. When I was at my old college and when I was homeschooled they taught that psychology was of the devil and that if you were depressed then you had issues with contentment. I am glad and lucky my mental state is as good as it is tbh.


That’s…horrible. I don’t think I’d survive a day, seeing as my ‘normal’ mental state says ‘please don’t leave me alone with my thoughts because nothing good will happen’


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2022)

So hot and sticky today. The trees have not made leaves properly yet, so the sun is a deadly laser.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Welp, the Old Warhorse's Wallet is quite a bit lighter, close to $3,000 USD lighter. I need to hit the lottery for a big number JUST so I can hire some good accountants to bury the IRS in paperwork. A couple that were older than me that my brother-in-law knew years ago were well, I'll say it; Filthy Rich. They didn't flaunt it, had a modest home in a modest suburban city, drove new-ish nice but not luxury cars. He had a 1953 Chevy Pickup with rust holes in the rear fenders. Each year, their accountants would send literally a big box of paperwork, maybe two to the IRS and another matching one to the California State Franchise Tax Board. They also had two very sharp attorneys that were former upper echelon IRS agents. Literally they paid pennies each year on eight figure incomes. He shared this with me once, bury them in paperwork and they will eventually give up trying to figure out if you paid enough taxes. Just make sure the numbers correlate page to page, form to form.



By coincidence $3000 is also the cost of a recent publication fee I organised. Thankfully I didn't need to _personally_ pay it.
I hope you can absorb the cost, and...the idea of people who are filthy rich not having to pay tax because they are deliberately unhelpful- there's a special circle in hell for 'em I reckon!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 15, 2022)

Tried sleeping in but all I got was pain.

I've been dealing with a pinched nerve scenario since 2011 ish and now that I have to sleep elevated I think it's making things...worse? Technically it was numb so maybe because I'm feeling pain it means it's getting better? I dunno...

Either way, I woke up feeling the need to roll over but every time I moved even an inch, a bolt of pain shot down into my leg and branched out along my thigh. On top of that it feels like it's on fire.

Dun like.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 15, 2022)

Another coworker got injured! a dangerous world this is. He's mostly fine but we take health seriously. Got my saturday un-offed, not going on weekend this time around either after all; we will proceed safely so no further shifts go undone in the meantime. Especially in next two weeks where performance must go on at all costs to secure a key area of the democratic process. Last year from what they told us, they outsourced the work to some crappy company that didn't deliver; WE are watched closely because the state hired slackers. Sounds like something out of the USSR
Anti-vent, they did accept my patched up bill, who the hell knows how long it'll keep traveling and to what places until it's finally recycled


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 15, 2022)

The cord for my tablet is starting to go. Hoping there's a replacement online.
Tablet pen is dead though. I had left a fruit cup with some of the juice and it tipped over sometime during the night.  
Right when I find time and energy to draw again.


----------



## Kope (Apr 15, 2022)

Feel so depressed and unmotivated


----------



## Kope (Apr 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Another coworker got injured! a dangerous world this is. He's mostly fine but we take health seriously. Got my saturday un-offed, not going on weekend this time around either after all; we will proceed safely so no further shifts go undone in the meantime. Especially in next two weeks where performance must go on at all costs to secure a key area of the democratic process. Last year from what they told us, they outsourced the work to some crappy company that didn't deliver; WE are watched closely because the state hired slackers. Sounds like something out of the USSR
> Anti-vent, they did accept my patched up bill, who the hell knows how long it'll keep traveling and to what places until it's finally recycled





			https://aflcio.org/


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 15, 2022)

My mom makes me feel mentally challenged. I don't know if I can say the actual word, the one that starts with R but she makes me feel like it.  She said I can keep her house if she moves to another state BUT I have to have someone come to check on me to make sure I'm keeping it clean.   She said I trashed BOTH of my apartments. No I did not!  My mom has OCD and thinks if something isn't showroom quality, it's "trashy".  My apartments just weren't cleaned every day (because I struggled with GI issues and when I was struggling with trying to keep my food down, she insisted I couldn't get out of bed because of depression.)    Yes, I am autistic and she has used that as an excuse to not let me learn certain things like how to drive, move out (I had to fight her hard on that) and then make me feel trapped and suicidal, then she would use that against me. No one in my family will see things from my side. They see me as the R word little sister.  

My mom used to work at a group home for severely developmentally disabled  young men and saw a lot of abuse there so she would never put me in one.  Yet, when I wanted to move out a few years ago, she tried to put me in one when I had enough of her emotional abuse and wanted to move out.  I have never been allowed to manage my own finances and needed help filling out the application for an apartment.  She refused to help me with that and took away my phone when I tried to apply for a job so they couldn't call me in for interviews.    She took me to ONE apartment that looking back I couldn't have afforded anyway. I think it was just to shut me up.   She said if I got it, I would have to let her in everyday to clean.   The apartment was half an hour away from her place but she insisted she would come over everyday to clean.     

She also claimed she found a group home out of state to put me in and she was going to put me on a waiting list.  Before this, she always vowed to never put me in one due to what she had witnessed personally at the one she worked at.  I found out which one she wanted to put me in, contacted them and just asked what it was like there. I never got a response and my mom said I sabotaged my chances of getting into it.   Now she says I'm too high functioning for a group home.  Every case worker I have says I'm WAY to high functioning to even be considered for a group home.    

 Also, if my apartments were as bad as my mother says, wouldn't the case worker have said something? I never had roaches, bedbugs or even fleas.  I always did the basic stuff to keep germs at bay such as wash the dishes and take the trash out. But since I didn't go to the extreme like my mother does (I remember times where dirty dishes sat in the sink for weeks so she's actually one to talk) she thinks I "don't have a good track record for keeping a house clean".    I painted a chair but my mom thought that was proof enough that I wasn't suitable to live independently.  I brought this up with my case worker who said customized furniture wasn't something they considered for inability to live independently.  I brought this up with my mother and she said my caseworker was lying about that because they are all liberal hippies who like that modern art crap. But she would consider it a reason a person can't live independently.    I want to move to a foreign country someday and never tell them my address so they can't track me down to check on me or send someone to check on me.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> My mom makes me feel mentally challenged. I don't know if I can say the actual word, the one that starts with R but she makes me feel like it.  She said I can keep her house if she moves to another state BUT I have to have someone come to check on me to make sure I'm keeping it clean.   She said I trashed BOTH of my apartments. No I did not!  My mom has OCD and thinks if something isn't showroom quality, it's "trashy".  My apartments just weren't cleaned every day (because I struggled with GI issues and when I was struggling with trying to keep my food down, she insisted I couldn't get out of bed because of depression.)    Yes, I am autistic and she has used that as an excuse to not let me learn certain things like how to drive, move out (I had to fight her hard on that) and then make me feel trapped and suicidal, then she would use that against me. No one in my family will see things from my side. They see me as the R word little sister.
> 
> My mom used to work at a group home for severely developmentally disabled  young men and saw a lot of abuse there so she would never put me in one.  Yet, when I wanted to move out a few years ago, she tried to put me in one when I had enough of her emotional abuse and wanted to move out.  I have never been allowed to manage my own finances and needed help filling out the application for an apartment.  She refused to help me with that and took away my phone when I tried to apply for a job so they couldn't call me in for interviews.    She took me to ONE apartment that looking back I couldn't have afforded anyway. I think it was just to shut me up.   She said if I got it, I would have to let her in everyday to clean.   The apartment was half an hour away from her place but she insisted she would come over everyday to clean.
> 
> ...


....wow, THAT R-word.  I've actually been called that before, it's been a while, I don't know if my brain properly registered its offense at the time.

She's the one that's slow, not you.

Assuming the age I'm seeing displayed is correct, my first instinct when I read this is "restraining order".  I think at least one of our other frequent posters here had a similarly possessive mother and they had to cut all contact, I don't know if there was a restraining order involved there, but the "have to have someone come check on you" bit makes me think she'll do it herself if you don't listen to her - hence why the restraining order thought is flashing in my head on this.


----------



## Kope (Apr 15, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> My mom makes me feel mentally challenged. I don't know if I can say the actual word, the one that starts with R but she makes me feel like it.  She said I can keep her house if she moves to another state BUT I have to have someone come to check on me to make sure I'm keeping it clean.   She said I trashed BOTH of my apartments. No I did not!  My mom has OCD and thinks if something isn't showroom quality, it's "trashy".  My apartments just weren't cleaned every day (because I struggled with GI issues and when I was struggling with trying to keep my food down, she insisted I couldn't get out of bed because of depression.)    Yes, I am autistic and she has used that as an excuse to not let me learn certain things like how to drive, move out (I had to fight her hard on that) and then make me feel trapped and suicidal, then she would use that against me. No one in my family will see things from my side. They see me as the R word little sister.
> 
> My mom used to work at a group home for severely developmentally disabled  young men and saw a lot of abuse there so she would never put me in one.  Yet, when I wanted to move out a few years ago, she tried to put me in one when I had enough of her emotional abuse and wanted to move out.  I have never been allowed to manage my own finances and needed help filling out the application for an apartment.  She refused to help me with that and took away my phone when I tried to apply for a job so they couldn't call me in for interviews.    She took me to ONE apartment that looking back I couldn't have afforded anyway. I think it was just to shut me up.   She said if I got it, I would have to let her in everyday to clean.   The apartment was half an hour away from her place but she insisted she would come over everyday to clean.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry


----------



## Rayd (Apr 15, 2022)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 15, 2022)

So much headache and back-and-forth exchanges with the support team, and in the end my problem with sending the online W-8BEN form for tax matters was merely that their address field didn't accept accents! And my street name has 2 of them

That's what I get for speaking a language full of ás, és, ís, ós, ús... And âs, and ôs... And ãs, õs...


----------



## Kope (Apr 15, 2022)

So depressed I can’t eat that’s normal right?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> So depressed I can’t eat that’s normal right?


That's not unusual for depression, but it's not normal.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> So depressed I can’t eat that’s normal right?


Yes it is. In fact, it's one of the symptoms of depression.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

It is hard being the family historian who is trying to get a hold of all the 150 year old family papers but the majority of my extended family who are in possession of said papers are Lost Causers.


----------



## Kope (Apr 15, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Yes it is. In fact, it's one of the symptoms of depression.


Ah I didn’t know


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> Ah I didn’t know


I'm going to be Captain Obvious and say you should see a therapist on campus about what you're experiencing, though we could always talk about it too.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 15, 2022)

Some crazy person just like sped down the street with a racing motor bike or a car or I don't know. That thing went so fast and so loud that the windows shook and car alarms went off. This was in 4:30 AM

It's almost 6 AM now. I don't think I'll be getting any more sleep today.

What in the fuck bro.


----------



## Kope (Apr 15, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm going to be Captain Obvious and say you should see a therapist on campus about what you're experiencing, though we could always talk about it too.


I’ll try that again when school starts up


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 15, 2022)

Pretty sure my portable speakers battery is going now, too. )8<
It used to last hours. Now I'm lucky if it lasts longer than 1.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 15, 2022)

im done
cant have a good evening
every day my day is meh
every night I try to chill with games, with or without my bf
every night I get obliterated whether by AI or people
tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt tilt 
I dont care


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> im done
> cant have a good evening
> every day my day is meh
> every night I try to chill with games, with or without my bf
> ...


What?  You found a pinball machine?!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 16, 2022)

Ok. First gross.  Second, ewww.

At store and a random guy i thought was looking at pop tarts asked if he could lick my feet.

Nope. Oh no, no, no, no, no.  Just no.  Eww.  First time, please be last time.


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 16, 2022)

People do that? That’s…I don’t even know what to say


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok. First gross.  Second, ewww.
> 
> At store and a random guy i thought was looking at pop tarts asked if he could lick my feet.
> 
> Nope. Oh no, no, no, no, no.  Just no.  Eww.  First time, please be last time.


Damn, thats weird. People are just getting stranger and stranger in this world.


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 16, 2022)

I think people are also forgetting what sidewalks are for. Then again, the snow on the roads is all packed and the sidewalks are…powdery. I think i just contradicted myself. Nvmd…


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, I'm just going put out an opinion as someone affected by what was said and it's funny that anyone with a checkered past regarding racist comments is telling people like me what not to take offense over.
> 
> Chimping out is offensive term and most black people are acutely aware of it. People here already got into the history of it, but most of I've heard the term used, it's in a racist context that either directly demeans black people or those who support anti-racist causes.
> 
> As a side note, if Antifa actually perpetrated those crimes, they should be held responsible by city authorities, similar to Capitol rioters are being held accountable here for their property damage and violence. No one is above the law.


Ngl, the fact that your fursona is a monkey, and you're talking about chimping out makes it ironically really funny.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 16, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Ngl, the fact that your fursona is a monkey, and you're talking about chimping out makes it ironically really funny.


I'm definitely not trying to hear your usual racist shit today, so honestly you can just fast forward to complaining about your horrible your life and health are and not test me.


----------



## Punji (Apr 16, 2022)

Totally casual reminder that good people are good to everyone.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 16, 2022)

It normally takes 20 minutes to cook food in my oven so I figured I'd be able to pull it off in time for my 30 minute lunch.
Alas
The one day it does not want to be done in time.
I will have to sneak in the bites where I can

Also dreams be like: 
Man I wish I could dream about my imaginary hunkies when I drift into sleep...zzz
Brain: _Best I can do for you is a woman trying to shove spaghetti into her coochie_
Please, no????


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It normally takes 20 minutes to cook food in my oven so I figured I'd be able to pull it off in time for my 30 minute lunch.
> Alas
> The one day it does not want to be done in time.
> I will have to sneak in the bites where I can
> ...


You preheated?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> You preheated?


Yea. I've noticed lately though, things have been taking a wee bit longer to cook. So maybe the oven that came with the place is starting to go or something.
Which would be a shame. Doesn't look old or even used enough to start failing.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Yea. I've noticed lately though, things have been taking a wee bit longer to cook. So maybe the oven that came with the place is starting to go or something.
> Which would be a shame. Doesn't look old or even used enough to start failing.


If it's a gas oven and its not just a problem with programming settings, it might be something with the actual gas connection. It could be wise to get a technician to look at it since it's best to have someone who knows what they're doing anytime you're dealing with gas.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 16, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Either you just make fallacious shit up in your head, or you just lack the ability to read context.
> 
> Regardless, you are a pretty terrible person who can't let go of shit.


I didn't make up you cracking Anti-Semitic jokes after the Tree of Life mass shooting and opining that was a false flag operation. I didn't make up you opining or joking around that the birther conspiracies were true. I didn't make up the racist garbage you got into with your on-again, off-again friends before they apparently backstabbed you.

You did all those things and you hide behind claims of being taken out of context because you don't want to own up to it.

Which honestly, would be fine if you didn't constantly try to find ways work your bigoted and extremist shit in here when you are complaining about how horrible things for you due to your own life choices. Like how you could have left the chimping out comment, but just had to go there. 

And when I say something ideological on here, it's usually response to some prior bullshit you and friends said that is so outside of the bounds of acceptability and sensibility, like COVID-19 misinformation or saying the Capitol attack wasn't the attack we clearly saw it was, that I feel something should be said. Spreading misinformation about these topics is against the TOS here, which is why it gets squatted down. 

So what you're saying doesn't match up.


----------



## Kope (Apr 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I didn't make up you cracking Anti-Semitic jokes after the Tree of Life mass shooting and opining that was a false flag operation. I didn't make up you opining or joking around that the birther conspiracies were true. I didn't make up the racist garbage you got into with your on-again, off-again friends before they apparently backstabbed you.
> 
> You did all those things and you hide behind claims of being taken out of context because you don't want to own up to it.
> 
> ...


Oh jeez is that stuff true?@JacobFloofWoof


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 16, 2022)

do guys have PMS?  I think guys have PMS.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> do guys have PMS?  I think guys have PMS.


You notice it more with the ones who are told men have to act a very specific way.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> do guys have PMS?  I think guys have PMS.



I think dudes wouldn't survive if they had PMS
They can barely survive a cold!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 16, 2022)

How to Help Your Guy Out When He's on His Period
					

Yep, 'man PMS' is real.




					www.womenshealthmag.com
				



Oh god....


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> How to Help Your Guy Out When He's on His Period
> 
> 
> Yep, 'man PMS' is real.
> ...


....yep, scenario 4's "what's behind it" explanation also fits what I was saying.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It normally takes 20 minutes to cook food in my oven so I figured I'd be able to pull it off in time for my 30 minute lunch.
> Alas
> The one day it does not want to be done in time.
> I will have to sneak in the bites where I can
> ...


So, about those hunks.  Guessing the tall, nice guy with muscles type?  Or more the nerdy down to earth intellectual?  Guessing not sparkles the vampire


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> So, about those hunks.  Guessing the tall, nice guy with muscles type?  Or more the nerdy down to earth intellectual?  Guessing not sparkles the vampire


I have a variety of them, but lately it's been the human muscle hunk. UuU


----------



## TurbidCyno (Apr 16, 2022)

My coworkers poop too much.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 16, 2022)

So like... a 150 gram pack of chips costs almost as much as 3 kilograms of potatoes. What the hecc bro? 

I think imma go back to grilling taters and seasoning them with my favorite spices. I'm not made of money.


----------



## Punji (Apr 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have a variety of them, but lately it's been the human muscle hunk. UuU


Bleh, _humans._


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 16, 2022)

Air fryer is awesome for salt and vinegar


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 16, 2022)

Punji said:


> Bleh, _humans._


Oooh, if he could one hand and lift from behind where you can sit it in hand and he can still work the finger magic.  I could trace his muscles with a finger.  Oh yeah, i could go for some nice guy eye candy


----------



## Kope (Apr 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> do guys have PMS?  I think guys have PMS.


What’s that


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Air fryer is awesome for salt and vinegar


I have an air fryer but I haven’t even taken out of the box yet. I need to try it. I want to fry something.


----------



## Punji (Apr 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have an air fryer but I haven’t even taken out of the box yet. I need to try it. I want to fry something.


Makes for some fine fried chicken! I'd definitely recommend that!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 16, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s that


Pepperoni Malfunction System


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 16, 2022)

Air fryers are actually awesome, I hated cleaning my deep fryer.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s that



More Steak Please


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have an air fryer but I haven’t even taken out of the box yet. I need to try it. I want to fry something.



Put weed in it and make it into a bong


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Put weed in it and make it into a bong



But I don’t _need _another bong.

I do need crispy tendies


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> But I don’t _need _another bong.
> 
> I do need crispy tendies



They make awesome tendies!I just spray a bit of vegetable oil on them, you'd swear they're deep fried.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> They make awesome tendies!I just spray a bit of vegetable oil on them, you'd swear they're deep fried.


 Can I just throw a stick of butter in there?


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Can I just throw a stick of butter in there?



Just eat the butter, no need for the tendies.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 16, 2022)

Ffs
This would actually be comical if this wasn't like the 5th time this has happened in a couple months.

>Work 12hr shifts
>Get home and realise i wasn't smart enough to put the case of pop in the fridge
>Put a pop in the freezer 
>End up falling alseep before consuming said pop
 >Wake up to a Chernobyl like disaster in my freezer

I think I'm just gonna leave this one for future generations to clean up.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 16, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 130610
> Ffs
> This would actually be comical if this wasn't like the 5th time this has happened in a couple months.
> 
> ...


Everyone says that, but when I do it, the things never burst. <:/ 
Still
I'm sorry you'll eventually have to clean that up


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Everyone says that, but when I do it, the things never burst. <:/
> Still
> I'm sorry you'll eventually have to clean that up



Can you clean it for me?
I don't want to.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 16, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Can you clean it for me?
> I don't want to.
> View attachment 130612



;n; I can't say no to that face!!!
You just gotta pick me up c:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

My freezer had ice cream yesterday 
Now it has none


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> My freezer had ice cream yesterday
> Now it has none


I have cooties and cream and licky road?  I mean cookies and cream and rocky road.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I have cooties and cream and licky road?  I mean cookies and cream and rocky road.



I had cow chow


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I have cooties and cream and licky road?  I mean cookies and cream and rocky road.


Mamanerva needs to take another cold shower without a hose. UnU


----------



## Kope (Apr 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Pepperoni Malfunction System


Hmm


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 17, 2022)

I wish I believed in Christianity, it is a beautiful religion


----------



## Kope (Apr 17, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wish I believed in Christianity, it is a beautiful religion


I believe in it agnostically if that makes sense. Why don’t you if I may ask?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 17, 2022)

Okay, I really don't like venting...because it tends to sour my mood, but I really can't seem to keep silent about this. It just has to be mentioned.

So...yesterday. This all began yesterday really..

I was at home, with the family. Nothing new there. I had my plans to stay up till three at night, grinding away at a game that I truly had no issue against. I always spend my weekends doing such things, which is a nice little reward to myself after the long, grueling week of helping with the baby, doing the many, *many *favors of both my brothers and sister alike, and doing household chores and whatnot. Basically, it's hectic here, and being the second oldest doesn't make that any better, and with how much people ask of me, it's no surprise I can barely stay awake to even shower sometimes.

But that wasn't the worst of it, not by a longshot.

See, I have a...."mother", shall we say, (I really don't like calling her that, since she's never really been a part of my life like that, nor do I actually consider her to be my mother....it's not like she likes to be in my life anyways.), who was getting ready to take the younger ones, and my sister out to see the Sonic 2 movie. Now, this is my personal opinion, but I was never really a fan of Sonic movies, nor...anything affiliated with the genre, so I requested not to go, mainly because I like an empty house.

When my dad came home, someone of whom I *actually *like, turns out, _the witch had already counted me in anyways, despite me requesting not to go._

*Why do parents do this? Why do they need to hold some choke power over kids, even at nineteen?*

Why even give me the option when you're sorry self was going to steal it from me anyways? If I have to take care of most of everyone while you go out, deliberately avoiding the children you asked for, the very souls you wanted, yet....you somehow get to dictate my life?

YOU WERE NEVER IN MY LIFE TO BEGIN WITH!

HOW THE HECK CAN YOU DECIDE MY STUFF, WHEN YOU WEREN"T EVEN A MOTHER TO ME?!? What kind of cruel, sick joke is the law of life playing? Under what circumstances do you get to be my *hell on earth*, when you were never there for me to begin with?

Every darn time...I never really had any childhood memories. What memories? The only things I recall is when she used to be angry, or make me stand in corners when I was younger....a whole hour and thirty minutes one time....so long, that I left foot imprints on the floor.

I....I can't take this anymore...

Any my dad over here argues that it's because parents still get to hold power, even if they aren't around. I asked him whether he allowed this because it was for her, or if he was letting her do this. He....said it was because she can do this.


So.....let me get this straight.

The person who owes me one thousand one hundred and seventy dollars for my graduation that happened....two years ago, gets to decide what I can and can't do in my life? What's the point of being an adult if I can't even make choices on my own? AM I SOME JOKE TO YOU?!?

Free will s a myth, freedom of choice is a joke. I never had those tings...and even when I thought I did, it was all some cold, cruel prank, some assault on my already battered mind, some evil jester looming over my riddled psyche for as long as time itself.

She never loved us. She even says she hates us all the same. She goes out to work, she wasn't even there for me...*she wasn't there for me on my nineteenth birthday....yet she sends some guilt money and thinks I'll be fine with it! I'M NOT YOU! I only surround myself in the things I like to fill that empty void of trauma you left! I adapted ninety percent of my interests to avoid the suffering of silence, that same suffocating silence you used to mentally, emotionally, and...just....it hurts...*

All these years, and that wretch still is in my life....I try and act tough and brave to set a good example for the young...but how the heck can I do that? How can I keep smiling and acting like everything is fine, when in truth, my very soul is like a puppet on a string? How? How the hell can I keep acting like a good, happy-go-lucky sport if I suffer daily?

I try and act as if everything is alright....but I can't bear to see them go through the same thing I did...though...mine was...considerably worse. It may be tamer now....but the fact that she gave me an option, knowing full well she presented no choice is....an insult to who I am. Forsaking everything I had become...ignoring my state of mind for what? For what exactly?

Every day I do this, and the only solace? I can't be angry, only the "adults" can. I can't yell, that's not allowed. A soul forever forced to shut his trauma, to go along with this...corrupt code of parents being able to dictate children, all till they leave...and even then, *they still aren't free.*

I can't keep doing this. I used to find joy in making everyone happy...hence why I made this account in the first place...but all hell's breaking loose in my mind after that...and...I...I just can't...how can I put on a brave face when my will has been ripped from me? Stolen from me? Took them from me...

This is my life. A jail cell with no bars, a prison with two guards....and while one is always on leave, they are just as powerful as before...why do you torment me like this...I did nothing but good for you...

I graduated on time with you hovering over my shoulder, spending sleepless nights getting work in...and you couldn't even handle your side of the bargain. I watch over the children you asked for...my sister and I do that....thankless jobs of squalor...utter nonsense...

Sorry....sorry for telling all this to you...

I just wanted you all to know if I disappear, that's my reason. I can't find happiness in hell, I can't find peace in chaos.

Not when that chaos pulls my soul apart like a mastermind behind the scenes.

Sorry to you all. Sorry to the friends I promised...the folks I care for...but I can't take this anymore. Especially when some folks I tried making happy, it was...flat out ghosting as a reaction. Fun. So much FUN.

I love it when people leave me for absolutely no reason. I love being betrayed and forsaken by those I deem friends. I love being left out to dry by folks I called a friend and pal...

Yeah, big screw you, and slap to the face. I can't. I'm done. I don't want to do this anymore. I tried, but I simply can't at this point.

I bid you all farewell. If any mod sees this, take this as my request to delete this account. I can't keep spreading false joy.

May you all still be happy, may your joy shine bright, for mine has faltered.

*Godspeed*.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 17, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Okay, I really don't like venting...because it tends to sour my mood, but I really can't seem to keep silent about this. It just has to be mentioned.
> 
> So...yesterday. This all began yesterday really..
> 
> ...


Listen, you can get through this. We all have struggles. Last year I was basically in a cult. I witnessed some truly messed up shit there. Many of the people there had overly controlling parents. I am here for you if you need to talk.


Frank Gulotta said:


> I wish I believed in Christianity, it is a beautiful religion


If you have never heard of it check out Zoroastrianism. It is also a truly beautiful religion.


Kope said:


> I believe in it agnostically if that makes sense. Why don’t you if I may ask?


I kind of have this mindset as well.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 17, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Okay, I really don't like venting...because it tends to sour my mood, but I really can't seem to keep silent about this. It just has to be mentioned.
> 
> So...yesterday. This all began yesterday really..
> 
> ...


Ok, not getting deep in this.

My parents were nearly the exact same way.  Guilt trips, owed them for upbringing, sacrificing, blah, blah, blah.  Hell my college and career were lumped in there because I left home and they're taxpayers.  So, yep, none to close.  Few pages back I talk on the mooches and I'm 43.  I pay for them to have a house and now vacations apparently,  because they are that bad.  Several times (because this is a big issue) I've fixed their finances.

Relationships have two parties.  How many times I have had people threaten, cajole, or simply not air that is amazing because power is something else.  So, either one can walk away at any time.  It's fine: i have friends that come and go but they are supportive of me and I them.  Anything more, imo, can skirt toxicity and that's smoke no one wants.

I became super independent.   Learned finance, then learned engineering.  Stay several States and sometimes countries away.  With distance comes perspective and some peace.  It took years to figure out who i was and what inwanted without mynparents influence.  Introvert, gay, frumpy, noncomformist explorer - all after relieving myself of my parents (homophobic, "women are weak", find a rich man, comform to survive, etc).

It is super difficult and painful, but it gets so much better when you really fight for yourself.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2022)

I got out of going to Easter dinner.
Oh, sweet solitude.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I got out of going to Easter dinner.
> Oh, sweet solitude.


Church, here


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wish I believed in Christianity, it is a beautiful religion


Religions are also something I find very curious and interesting, but I am also not able to sincerely believe in any of them.



TyraWadman said:


> I have a variety of them, but lately it's been the human muscle hunk. UuU



Glorious himbos. :}


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 17, 2022)

Smart, funny, but not too serious gentleman.little dad bod, stubborn, but not overly so.  Strong, firm hands because mama needs a massage.  I'm gay, but still look.  Ryan Reynolds is just about right


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 17, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Okay, I really don't like venting...because it tends to sour my mood, but I really can't seem to keep silent about this. It just has to be mentioned.
> 
> So...yesterday. This all began yesterday really..
> 
> ...


I get that you're upset right now but take a breather, relax and come.back when you're ready.

Parents can be annoying but this obviously isn't the end. You have the opportunity to get the heck out of there and start living your own life!

If she wants to give you hell over not seeing a sonic movie, remind her that you're 19 and not a child, you're allowed to decide of you wanna waste your time (and her money) on something extra. It doesn't have to be an argument, and you can also tell her that if she tries to turn it into one. Just calmly say no.

It she's trying to make up for lost time, she needs to actually start listening to, and respect your wants and needs. I know my dad was weird as fuck and was like 'i asked if she wanted to go bowling and she said no! I tried!' but never actually listened to the ideas I had and wanted.to do as a family. It's frustrating how dumb parents can be.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Smart, funny, but not too serious gentleman.little dad bod, stubborn, but not overly so.  Strong, firm hands because mama needs a massage.  I'm gay, but still look.  Ryan Reynolds is just about right



What about that spaghetti


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Smart, funny, but not too serious gentleman.little dad bod, stubborn, but not overly so.  Strong, firm hands because mama needs a massage.  I'm gay, but still look.  Ryan Reynolds is just about right


Ew, _Real people ... <:/_


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 17, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wish I believed in Christianity, it is a beautiful religion


I'm strongly Christian, myself


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm gonna find some good christian metal to listen to today.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 17, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I'm gonna find some good christian metal to listen to today.


Yo mate check out Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yo mate check out Thousand Foot Krutch


I feel like I've heard of them a long time ago.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 17, 2022)

There we go


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 17, 2022)

Today was definitely a low energy day - I wish I could tell ahead of time what I have the spoons for so I don't end up running myself flat. Went out for a walk with boyfriend, was expecting to get a little winded because I'm horribly out of shape, but I was a whole different kind of beat by the time we got back. My only real guess is that I've been very tired (the sleep kind) lately, and slept about as well (ie not at all) as usual. Maybe that just ate up the difference between how tired I thought the walk would make me and how tired it actually made me?

Spent some time playing jigsaw puzzle, got some progress on the one I've been working on, but not sure if I used more energy I didn't really have in the process (I very much do not have a good setup for my puzzle-playing needs at the moment, so it's not as low energy as it _could_ be). It was still nice to get to play with the puzzle for a bit and I got some good progress in. I've put in a request for boyfriend to play it with me soon because I've reached the point where I'm combining patches of completed puzzle together and as a result I'm running into space issues. The surface I'm using isn't much bigger than the finished puzzle will be. Having an extra person to help me rearrange stuff will help with transferring those patches around and getting them slotted in, or at least I hope so.

I'm so sick of having so little energy, and all the advice I seem to be able to get out of anyone is "energy begets energy" and "ramp it up slowly," which is, like... thank you for all the consideration you're giving the possibility that I might be legitimately dealing with burnout, chronic fatigue, or some other related/similar issue? If I don't know how much energy I have on a given day (which I don't) until I'm already out or mostly out, how the fuck is ramping it up slowly even supposed to work? If I overdraw my energy account my body charges some _mad_ interest. Like, loan shark level high.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> I believe in it agnostically if that makes sense. Why don’t you if I may ask?


I suppose I do but that's not what I meant


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 17, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wish I believed in Christianity, it is a beautiful religion


Christianity is mainly what has turned my life around and made me recover from severe schizophrenic symptoms, along with med changes and self-discipline.

I used to wish to be Christian myself.
The parable of the mustard seed is a great example, for even a faith as small as a mustard seed can only grow and grow over time.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 17, 2022)

Sorry, Frank. I added more to my post because I accidentally hit the post reply button too soon


----------



## Kope (Apr 17, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I suppose I do but that's not what I meant


Dm me if you wanna chat about it


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Listen, you can get through this. We all have struggles. Last year I was basically in a cult. I witnessed some truly messed up shit there. Many of the people there had overly controlling parents. I am here for you if you need to talk.
> 
> If you have never heard of it check out Zoroastrianism. It is also a truly beautiful religion.
> 
> I kind of have this mindset as well.





TyraWadman said:


> I get that you're upset right now but take a breather, relax and come.back when you're ready.
> 
> Parents can be annoying but this obviously isn't the end. You have the opportunity to get the heck out of there and start living your own life!
> 
> ...





Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, not getting deep in this.
> 
> My parents were nearly the exact same way.  Guilt trips, owed them for upbringing, sacrificing, blah, blah, blah.  Hell my college and career were lumped in there because I left home and they're taxpayers.  So, yep, none to close.  Few pages back I talk on the mooches and I'm 43.  I pay for them to have a house and now vacations apparently,  because they are that bad.  Several times (because this is a big issue) I've fixed their finances.
> 
> ...


I really thank you all for this. I'll try and get my bearings straight, especially when she comes back from work and all that. Much as I would love it, she's not staying there, so I'll need to learn how to deal. I'll take my time before I return in any way fully, so I thank you for that.

Thank you all.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 17, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> I really thank you all for this. I'll try and get my bearings straight, especially when she comes back from work and all that. Much as I would love it, she's not staying there, so I'll need to learn how to deal. I'll take my time before I return in any way fully, so I thank you for that.
> 
> Thank you all.


Im glad I was able to help you out in some small way. Be safe out there, and I hope everything gets better.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im glad I was able to help you out in some small way. Be safe out there, and I hope everything gets better.


It sure will! You guys reminded me that there's a reason to keep my chin up, and head high! I'll be sure to let go of this, and simply move on! All thanks to you amazing folks!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 17, 2022)

I really wanna draw my ideas for my story but I CANT _*REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*_*~*


----------



## Punji (Apr 17, 2022)

Going 130k/h on the highway and some dummy was still right behind me.

How stupid some people can be is baffling.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> Going 130k/h on the highway and some dummy was still right behind me.
> 
> How stupid some people can be is baffling.


Sounds like your average American highway driver down here in New York.

I haven't run int- erm, _encountered_ the ones with Quebec plates in a while, but a lot of people say bad things about them around here.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 18, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> What about that spaghetti


Au naturale sauce, I'm guessing.


TyraWadman said:


> Ew, _Real people ... <:/_


I am so not going for Sparkles the Vampire or Magic Mike the werewolf.  qlso, yes, not fond of real people, but I needed someone cute


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 18, 2022)

Punji said:


> Going 130k/h on the highway and some dummy was still right behind me.
> 
> How stupid some people can be is baffling.


The sentiment, "eww, real people" belongs here.  Also, spot the dumb American in Germany


----------



## Filter (Apr 18, 2022)

Punji said:


> Going 130k/h on the highway and some dummy was still right behind me.
> 
> How stupid some people can be is baffling.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 18, 2022)

Punji said:


> Going 130k/h on the highway and some dummy was still right behind me.
> 
> How stupid some people can be is baffling.



It was me, speed up slow poke.


----------



## Punji (Apr 18, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> It was me, speed up slow poke.


I didn't know you were an Asian woman!


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 18, 2022)

Punji said:


> I didn't know you were an Asian woman!


DID YOU JUST ASSUME MY GENDER AND MY ETHNIC BACKGROUND?!

*Insert Greta Thunberg.jpeg

To be serious though, that's crazy to have a tailgater at that speed.
QE2?
That stretch always leaves me in amazement how some people managed to get their license.


----------



## WingsofLove (Apr 18, 2022)

Ugh I hate it when somebody on toyhouse does not follow through with a free art request. I am very generous and I expect others to at least try to be the same.


----------



## Kope (Apr 18, 2022)

I hate being art bad


----------



## TR273 (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I really wanna draw my ideas for my story but I CANT _*REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*_*~*


Mood ....


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I really wanna draw my ideas for my story but I CANT _*REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*_*~*


Why not?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2022)

I wanna eat ‘ cause I’m bored


----------



## TurbidCyno (Apr 18, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I wanna eat ‘ cause I’m bored



I do that sometimes.


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 18, 2022)

TurbidCyno said:


> I do that sometimes.


I do too


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2022)

Emberfrost said:


> Why not?


My pen broked


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> My pen broked


I know how that feels…


----------



## Punji (Apr 18, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> DID YOU JUST ASSUME MY GENDER AND MY ETHNIC BACKGROUND?!
> 
> *Insert Greta Thunberg.jpeg
> 
> ...


Insane even! Looking at the idiot in my mirror and thinking "if I hit the brakes right now you would be dead."

Nah, 2A. Normally it seems like there's enough space for traffic to be reasonable, but I guess some people just wanna die or something. I bet if everyone suddenly had to take their driver's test over again more than half of the current adult driving population would fail.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 18, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> I've been working for years, saving every penny I have and I'm still no closer to buying a house.
> 
> House prices are at a HUGE high in my country and the cost of living, gas, fuel, food etc is so so high these days. But wages aren't rising! I know it's not the biggest issue in the world but I just want a little corner of the world that I can call mine. I've worked a lot of jobs that have taken so much out of me to scrape savings together but it's just never enough to feel like I'm really getting any closer to that dream. Most of my life is spent working, very little is spent actually enjoying the fruits of my labours. When I think about it, it makes me sad.


They're making it harder for everyone across the board, here they say individual houses are bad because climate change and the way of the future is to live in human hives. Perfectly fine for our financial and politically connected elites to keep living in mansions tho! they don't pollute or anything, they fart virtuous anticarbonemissions!


Kope said:


> Doesn’t the IRS know what most people owe anyway or something it’s stupid that we have to do them


Looks like all tax services in the world are very up to date with your earnings but still send millions of due bill letters every tax season because they're the state-approved version of a Nigerian prince! they sent me one regarding my parents' old flat rent, they moved so apparently I have to pay it. I saw today while visiting them at their house that they received one for my sister too, who's not lived in this city for over two years.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> My pen broked



My pen is huge.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> My pen is huge.


my penis broken


----------



## Regret (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> my penis broken


Try unscrewing it to make sure they spring is still functional.  You also can whack it on the table a few times if it seems the point won't rise into place.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2022)

Regret said:


> Try unscrewing it to make sure they spring is still functional.  You also can whack it on the table a few times if it seems the point won't rise into place.


It has nothing to do with that unfortunately. 
I spilled a fruit cup onto it and I can feel my pen is slightly heavier now with how much probably settled inside of it. :') 
I've ordered a replacement though. Shouldn't be too much longer, I hope.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It has nothing to do with that unfortunately.
> I spilled a fruit cup onto it and I can feel my pen is slightly heavier now with how much probably settled inside of it. :')
> I've ordered a replacement though. Shouldn't be too much longer, I hope.


MS Paint mouse art tiem!


----------



## Filter (Apr 18, 2022)

I've been in a funk today. Not the Bootsy Collins kind of funk, unfortunately. More the cold rainy Monday type.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It has nothing to do with that unfortunately.
> I spilled a fruit cup onto it and I can feel my pen is slightly heavier now with how much probably settled inside of it. :')
> I've ordered a replacement though. Shouldn't be too much longer, I hope.



When my pen is broken I just lick the tip a few times.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> When my pen is broken I just lick the tip a few times.



Hnk...
Hhhng.h....
I can't reach. :c


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Hnk...
> Hhhng.h....
> I can't reach. :c


If this is an ink pen, quickly run it under water to wash out the juice as best you can, since it can become sticky on the inside once it dries. Then, if you have uncooked rice on hand, toss the pen in it for a few hours since rice is a natural desiccant. That will take care of the water.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2022)

"Blood deductible."

Two words I never expected to hear together, but I heard them together at work today.

It's funnier for me with how many fantasy settings I've seen, as if it were another term for a blood sacrifice necessary for a summoning ritual.

I realize we have at least one person around here who may or may not have had to deal with the REAL definition of that phrase firsthand, who may find it FAR less funny.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> If this is an ink pen, quickly run it under water to wash out the juice as best you can, since it can become sticky on the inside once it dries. Then, if you have uncooked rice on hand, toss the pen in it for a few hours since rice is a natural desiccant. That will take care of the water.


XD It's a digital one. Thank you though!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> XD It's a digital one. Thank you though!


I was unsure, lol. But a blow dryer could help, though a compressed aerosol air duster is more ideal.


----------



## Kope (Apr 18, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> They're making it harder for everyone across the board, here they say individual houses are bad because climate change and the way of the future is to live in human hives. Perfectly fine for our financial and politically connected elites to keep living in mansions tho! they don't pollute or anything, they fart virtuous anticarbonemissions!
> 
> Looks like all tax services in the world are very up to date with your earnings but still send millions of due bill letters every tax season because they're the state-approved version of a Nigerian prince! they sent me one regarding my parents' old flat rent, they moved so apparently I have to pay it. I saw today while visiting them at their house that they received one for my sister too, who's not lived in this city for over two years.


We really need to reform so many chaotic organizations in the US huh


----------



## Kope (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> my penis broken


Try inserting it into a donut


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> We really need to reform so many chaotic organizations in the US huh


I mean, Frank is French so he may not know this, but if you don't file a tax return, the government can't send you your refund. Also, there are certain kinds of income like those certain kinds of investments that the IRS doesn't keep track of and that could affect your tax situation, possibly in favorable ways.

So it pays to have a tax accounting firm look over your paperwork consistently.

The tax code and system is complex for a variety of reasons, not just bureaucracy.


----------



## Kope (Apr 18, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, Frank is French so he may not know this, but if you don't file a tax return, the government can't send you your refund. Also, there are certain kinds of income like those certain kinds of investments that the IRS doesn't keep track of and that could affect your tax situation, possibly in favorable ways.
> 
> So it pays to have a tax accounting firm look over your paperwork consistently.
> 
> The tax code and system is complex for a variety of reasons, not just bureaucracy.


He’s French? Oh my god that explains a lot lmao


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> Try inserting it into a donut


A glazed one.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It has nothing to do with that unfortunately.
> I spilled a fruit cup onto it and I can feel my pen is slightly heavier now with how much probably settled inside of it. :')
> I've ordered a replacement though. Shouldn't be too much longer, I hope.


Penis shouldn't be much longer?  *grins childishly*


Kope said:


> Try inserting it into a donut


I volunteer as tribute!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It is hard being the family historian who is trying to get a hold of all the 150 year old family papers but the majority of my extended family who are in possession of said papers are Lost Causers.


My family history on my father's paternal side stops firmly with my Great-grandfather. Nothing more to be learned unless I take a trip to Lithuania and try to dig up some birth or baptismal records. Mom's side of the family is easier to track, thank goodness. You know you're a good person when you find traces of Vikings, Vandals, Huns, Visigoths, Normans and English Knights in your family tree. Or is that why I'm so ill-tempered?


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> You notice it more with the ones who are told men have to act a very specific way.


I was raised by Babtists that were born before the Depression so no, that's not entirely true.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It is hard being the family historian who is trying to get a hold of all the 150 year old family papers but the majority of my extended family who are in possession of said papers are Lost Causers.


my mom's side of the family, the italian side, we are descended from italian mafia members 
From what little we know of them, some relatives still in italy may still be in the mafia


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> my mom's side of the family, the italian side, we are descended from italian mafia members
> From what little we know of them, some relatives still in italy may still be in the mafia


Growing up in an Italian-American house myself, you ever notice everyone hates each other, make occasions stressful and get mad each other over the smallest things? Also, they brag about knowing every face on the the streets of NY with some backstory.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Blood deductible."
> 
> Two words I never expected to hear together, but I heard them together at work today.
> 
> It's funnier for me with how many fantasy settings I've seen, as if it were another term for a blood sacrifice necessary for a summoning ritual.


Clearly it only applies to the portion not covered by your blood sacrifice insurance.



Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, Frank is French so he may not know this, but if you don't file a tax return, the government can't send you your refund. Also, there are certain kinds of income like those certain kinds of investments that the IRS doesn't keep track of and that could affect your tax situation, possibly in favorable ways.
> 
> So it pays to have a tax accounting firm look over your paperwork consistently.
> 
> The tax code and system is complex for a variety of reasons, not just bureaucracy.


Bureaucracy certainly doesn’t help, though. US taxes seem ridiculous to me, not gonna lie. Here unless you run a business, 99% of the time it takes about two minutes to do your taxes. Since I have an (inactive) registered personal business, it takes me maybe 15-20, at most, to go through and put zeroes in all the boxes. 

There’s no reason the average regular Joe should need to pay someone to do their personal taxes, IMO. Neither should you have to pay a fee (typically to a private company) to send them in.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 19, 2022)

Sadness that seemed to have come out of nowhere. My issues with getting sleep and some personal stress are likely exacerbating it, along with many other things that just seem to add up. And, it all seems to coincide with feeling incredibly demotivated and demoralized. All these little things are just turning into a maelstrom that's quickly proving to move beyond my control.

It's been tough to keep myself steady.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 19, 2022)

I have a headache *dabs*

Well it's cos I drank a bit of beer yesterday, and I barely drink any water or sleep properly for the last two months.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 19, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I have a headache *dabs*
> 
> Well it's cos I drank a bit of beer yesterday, and I barely drink any water or sleep properly for the last two months.



Literally in the same boat rn.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> He’s French? Oh my god that explains a lot lmao


Yeah, what does that explain?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 19, 2022)

aaaaaa hides from probable stereotyping


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 19, 2022)

I will vent about how I think French stereotypes are annoying.

Regarding the one that focuses on France surrendering regularly, that stems from just one event in World War 2.  The French government voted to surrender to Hitler after too many casualties for the French Army in the 1940's. That’s pretty much it though. They don't have a history of surrendering much more than anyone else's country historically. Also keep in mind how we often look at the French Revolution when we feel someone, or a group behaves tyrannically, and how tough the people were when they began to revolt.

The 'we surrender' and 'cowards' jokes is pretty much an old cringe meme that got carried away for too long.

As for French people being 'dirty' that's also nonsense when you find French bathrooms quickly caught up to modern standards when they began recovering at the end of WW2.  More than half of them shower daily from what I've read, which is more than many other places.

I simply just needed to do a few searches on google to help explain these two cases. It's really that easy to move past these old perceptions.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 19, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> My family history on my father's paternal side stops firmly with my Great-grandfather. Nothing more to be learned unless I take a trip to Lithuania and try to dig up some birth or baptismal records. Mom's side of the family is easier to track, thank goodness. You know you're a good person when you find traces of Vikings, Vandals, Huns, Visigoths, Normans and English Knights in your family tree. Or is that why I'm so ill-tempered?
> 
> I was raised by Babtists that were born before the Depression so no, that's not entirely true.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> my mom's side of the family, the italian side, we are descended from italian mafia members
> From what little we know of them, some relatives still in italy may still be in the mafia


I guess to go into more detail the papers that I have are from my ancestor Elisha Anderson Allen, Georgia state senator and signer of the Georgia Ordinance of Secession. His nephew who I am also a direct descendant of (cousins married each other c1900) was a 2nd lieutenant in the Army of Northern Virginia and died on the second day of the battle of Gettysburg. Our family was the wealthiest in the county, and the family documents I have contain some rather disturbing things that my family was involved in. My great grandmother was the family historian, but when she died a few years before I was born and all the documents she was in possession of was taken by various family members and random branches of the family. At almost every large family gathering it will come up how we were rich and powerful back in the day. I want to recollect the old documents to preserve them from winding up in the hands of rednecks and to also prevent them from being used for bragging rights.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 19, 2022)

I feel like I awkwardly inject my two cents where it's not always relevant, and I think I break bridges because the shit I say comes across wrongly.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 19, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> I will vent about how I think French stereotypes are annoying.
> 
> Regarding the one that focuses on France surrendering regularly, that stems from just one event in World War 2.  The French government voted to surrender to Hitler after too many casualties for the French Army in the 1940's. That’s pretty much it though. They don't have a history of surrendering much more than anyone else's country historically. Also keep in mind how we often look at the French Revolution when we feel someone, or a group behaves tyrannically, and how tough the people were when they began to revolt.
> 
> ...


The French are some of the most accomplished warriors in the world.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 19, 2022)

A lot of YouTubers I like watching are leaving, or have not created anything in a while.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 19, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> The French are some of the most accomplished warriors in the world.








Indeed


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Yeah, what does that explain?


Nothing I’m just meme ing


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> Nothing I’m just meme ing


how was that a meme?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 19, 2022)

My birthday so far:
- Woke up before 7 am with a killer headache (took some acetaminophen and some ice cream and went back to sleep)
- Spent all day from like 10 AM to 7 PM anxious about a phone call I was expecting that didn’t actually come 
- Boyfriend got a really bad case of dizzy/nauseous when we went out for birthday dinner ingredients, so crepes and pancake cake cake have been postponed until tomorrow. Also I have sad miserable boyfriend and I don’t want him to be sad, yanno?
- Now I’m getting a headache again

It bothers me that I don’t actually like this birthday. I want to like my birthday.


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 19, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> My birthday so far:
> - Woke up before 7 am with a killer headache (took some acetaminophen and some ice cream and went back to sleep)
> - Spent all day from like 10 AM to 7 PM anxious about a phone call I was expecting that didn’t actually come
> - Boyfriend got a really bad case of dizzy/nauseous when we went out for birthday dinner ingredients, so crepes and pancake cake cake have been postponed until tomorrow. Also I have sad miserable boyfriend and I don’t want him to be sad, yanno?
> ...


*hugs*


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> how was that a meme?


Look it up


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> Look it up


I don't see anything he did related to running away or starting a revolution


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

Aight now I'm trapped in Bionicle nostalgia


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Aight now I'm trapped in Bionicle nostalgia


I like french fries


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> Regarding the one that focuses on France surrendering regularly, that stems from just one event in World War 2. The French government voted to surrender to Hitler after too many casualties for the French Army in the 1940's. That’s pretty much it though. They don't have a history of surrendering much more than anyone else's country historically. Also keep in mind how we often look at the French Revolution when we feel someone, or a group behaves tyrannically, and how tough the people were when they began to revolt.


Didn't the French also give Hitler a huge number of problems for the four years between said surrender and the D-Day thing?

Like, surrender is not the mind-killer people think it is.


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I don't see anything he did related to running away or starting a revolution


There’s a meme of everyone hating on France for no reason lol


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 19, 2022)

My neighbors are weird. Every time I say hello, they quickly turn their heads like they never even saw me. I really don't even like trying to socialize in my area, and I miss my old neighborhoods, where people weren't afraid to talk.


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> My neighbors are weird. Every time I say hello, they quickly turn their heads like they never even saw me. I really don't even like trying to socialize in my area, and I miss my old neighborhoods, where people weren't afraid to talk.


We are all neighbors here and most furries on here like to talk


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> We are all neighbors here and most furries on here like to talk


As long as your not a fascist or something lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 19, 2022)

A banshee came haunting us in the early morning and started just shrieking at a coworker about something she's not even responsible for. That lasted for a good ten minutes of possessed karen noises.





There's something just gross about someone asking you to put yourself in their shoes right as they clearly fail to understand what it feels to be screamed at for ten minutes for something you didn't do.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> We are all neighbors here and most furries on here like to talk


I meant physically, like offline. Some people irl act like their social media profiles, or are so tuned out of reality, that they lost the ability for irl contact. Sometimes, I think people are talking to themselves, when they're just pacing back and forth on their phones, or literally in another world, as if trying to make communication is some sort of a breach or some shit, and I feel like I'm intruding if I even stare for a sec, or try to interact when they are looking away as I'm standing right in front of them.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> As long as your not a fascist or something lol


See, Kope, this is what people keep telling you
There was no reason to add that, whatsoever
You seem to know this to some extent as well, as you made it part of a second post


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 19, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Bureaucracy certainly doesn’t help, though. US taxes seem ridiculous to me, not gonna lie. Here unless you run a business, 99% of the time it takes about two minutes to do your taxes. Since I have an (inactive) registered personal business, it takes me maybe 15-20, at most, to go through and put zeroes in all the boxes.
> 
> There’s no reason the average regular Joe should need to pay someone to do their personal taxes, IMO. Neither should you have to pay a fee (typically to a private company) to send them in.


I don't disagree with you, though budget priorities and tax relief demographics tend to shift with the election cycles here, which contributes to the chaos. I kind of hate having to go with my girlfriend to our tax preparer with all our documentation and having to work up an estimate beforehand for the both of us based on what I know about the tax code at the time, which may be incorrect or incomplete because I don't live and breathe tax law.

But that is the state of affairs at the moment.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

Oh nice ok
I was just banned from a reddit that I just joined
r/crusadershaven
I like crusader stuff so I joined it
Boom banned right off, mod says its cause I'm a furry and furries gotta  burn


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> See, Kope, this is what people keep telling you
> There was no reason to add that, whatsoever
> You seem to know this to some extent as well, as you made it part of a second post


I was just at nervous as I’ve heard some weird stuff


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> See, Kope, this is what people keep telling you
> There was no reason to add that, whatsoever
> You seem to know this to some extent as well, as you made it part of a second post


It's technically random, but still inoffensive, unless you're implying they're fascist without basis.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Aight now I'm trapped in Bionicle nostalgia







I just love Bionicle. I even have some of the original storyboards.


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oh nice ok
> I was just banned from a reddit that I just joined
> r/crusadershaven
> I like crusader stuff so I joined it
> Boom banned right off, mod says its cause I'm a furry and furries gotta  burn


I find that crusader fans are either really chill and nice people or complete asshole who aren't even Christians and are extremely homophobic.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I find that crusader fans are either really chill and nice people or complete asshole who aren't even Christians and are extremely homophobic.


Yeahh I'm gettin that


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oh nice ok
> I was just banned from a reddit that I just joined
> r/crusadershaven
> I like crusader stuff so I joined it
> Boom banned right off, mod says its cause I'm a furry and furries gotta  burn


That's bullshit, I've seen furries who are Christian, that are nicer than the average person. And you seem pretty chill.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

Update: I challenged the mods to a sword duel and things got extremely confusing lmao


----------



## TR273 (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Update: I challenged the mods to a sword duel and things got extremely confusing lmaoView attachment 130781


Umm?
Ok, I'm British, and that makes practically no sense...
I'm assuming the Mod is 13 and his IQ is lower....
He sounds toxic.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

TR273 said:


> Umm?
> Ok, I'm British, and that makes practically no sense...
> I'm assuming the Mod is 13 and his IQ is lower....
> He sounds toxic.


It's the ban appeal chat, with all the mods, and a different guy than who banned me. I'm getting more of a humorous vibe from it lol. It seems most the rest of the mods are pretty chill, but not willing to override the toxic guy and undo the ban


----------



## loups_solitaire (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Didn't the French also give Hitler a huge number of problems for the four years between said surrender and the D-Day thing?
> 
> Like, surrender is not the mind-killer people think it is.


_Les sanglots longs  
Des violons   
         De l'automne 
Bénissez mon cœur  
D' une langueur   
         Monotone_    .
Franck surely knows what this poem means.​


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> As long as your not a fascist or something lol





Kope said:


> I was just at nervous as I’ve heard some weird stuff



Why do you say stuff like this publicly, then fish for info about me in DMs?

I don't understand why some people are so keen on making these awful simply untrue implications of me being some sort of fascist (their favorite word), or whatever they pull out of their ass in the moment, spreading rumors because I'm quite a blunt dude and not very politically correct, and then keep going on and on and on about it, probably giving other members a worse impression about me, and then resorting to extremely personal, and quite frankly, evil and vengeful actions, like spreading hyperbolic dogshit around about me.


I swear, I despise this age of activism, it's so fucking dirty, and people just want you to be something they hate, so they can bitch at you for being "the bad guy". 



Keep pushing others into a corner and see where it gets you.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 19, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Why do you say stuff like this publicly, then fish for info about me in DMs?
> 
> I don't understand why some people are so keen on making these awful simply untrue implications of me being some sort of fascist (their favorite word), or whatever they pull out of their ass in the moment, spreading rumors because I'm quite a blunt dude and not very politically correct, and then keep going on and on and on about it, probably giving other members a worse impression about me, and then resorting to extremely personal, and quite frankly, evil and vengeful actions, like spreading hyperbolic dogshit around about me.
> 
> ...


if it makes you feel any better, i've had similar experiences here. not nearly to the same extent, but i've had certain people approach me in DM's lecturing me in a very condescending way about politics, almost implying that one way of thinking is objectively wrong and infantile, and hinting that i'd be a bad person if i thought a certain way. it's always felt so robotically hateful and manipulative to me.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 19, 2022)

Hey, if ya'll (females especially in this case) are getting uncomfortable PMs from (new) users trying to get you to engage in fetish situations, please let someone know. Even if it doesn't rise to your threshold of concern, chances are you're not the only person being victimized.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 19, 2022)

Rayd said:


> if it makes you feel any better, i've had similar experiences here. not nearly to the same extent, but i've had certain people approach me in DM's lecturing me in a very condescending way about politics, almost implying that one way of thinking is objectively wrong and infantile, and hinting that i'd be a bad person if i thought a certain way. it's always felt so robotically hateful and manipulative to me.


They push you further away, so they have more reasons to point fingers. It's so fucking evil, I hate this fucking cultural problem.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 19, 2022)

Rayd said:


> if it makes you feel any better, i've had similar experiences here. not nearly to the same extent, but i've had certain people approach me in DM's lecturing me in a very condescending way about politics, almost implying that one way of thinking is objectively wrong and infantile, and hinting that i'd be a bad person if i thought a certain way. it's always felt so robotically hateful and manipulative to me.





JacobFloofWoof said:


> Why do you say stuff like this publicly, then fish for info about me in DMs?
> 
> I don't understand why some people are so keen on making these awful simply untrue implications of me being some sort of fascist (their favorite word), or whatever they pull out of their ass in the moment, spreading rumors because I'm quite a blunt dude and not very politically correct, and then keep going on and on and on about it, probably giving other members a worse impression about me, and then resorting to extremely personal, and quite frankly, evil and vengeful actions, like spreading hyperbolic dogshit around about me.
> 
> ...



Adding on to this.

I found a user still seems to use discord to message people here I socialize with that I'm a dangerous "recruiter and manipulator" along with other politically charged claims, sometimes taking advantage of these people's mental illness, depression, or struggling personal events to emotionally persuade them. This kind of behavior is not only targeted against the individuals, but in some cases, accusers go out of their way to contact these people's friends and close ones with more ideas of theirs when the results from their public claims are not satisfactory enough to them.

It's far beyond unsettling. I have enough going on with my personal life that I don't need to the frustration and discomfort to find that I'm a target of interest for an individual I frequently try to avoid here, yet it's more upsetting to know that it's harming my friends by the usage of their vulnerable states and situations to turn them on me under the guise of being sympathetic and wanting to help.

This isn't just baseless claims, or immature rumors. It's obsessive psychological manipulation that hurts many good people I don't want involved in this.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> They push you further away, so they have more reasons to point fingers. It's so fucking evil, I hate this fucking cultural problem.


Yeah. Back years ago when he still used twitter, my bf got attacked after a couple normally chill guys who he thought of as friends learned that I'm fairly conservative and right-wing in my political opinions
Just relentless, nasty stuff, they did


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 19, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Why do you say stuff like this publicly, then fish for info about me in DMs?
> 
> I don't understand why some people are so keen on making these awful simply untrue implications of me being some sort of fascist (their favorite word), or whatever they pull out of their ass in the moment, spreading rumors because I'm quite a blunt dude and not very politically correct, and then keep going on and on and on about it, probably giving other members a worse impression about me, and then resorting to extremely personal, and quite frankly, evil and vengeful actions, like spreading hyperbolic dogshit around about me.
> 
> ...


I mean, you put yourself in a corner because of hateful things you've done in the past, some of which you've admitted to and which you publicly mentioned being scared of people remembering when came here again. And for someone who constantly claims that you want a clean slate, you keep saying and doing things that remind people of exactly what you've done. Now, you're definitely not alone and there have been others who done similar things, which you also know, but you're responsible for your own actions.

Furthermore, I just want to highlight that it seems like Kope wasn't specifically mentioned anyone in particular when he said "as long as you are not a fascist". It was directed at no one, so if you don't identify as being fascist, there is literally no reason for you take offense from this at all. 

Also, even if it was directed at you, for someone saying people take offense to everything, that free speech is sacrosanct, and people need to be less politically correct ... you're getting easily offended. It comes across that you can dish out criticisms against your critics, but crumble over the slightest criticism of yourself of your own behavior. 

Technically, you could just shrug it off and be proof of your own perspective, but you can't do that.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 19, 2022)

Golly gee, I wonder who this mystery user could be?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 19, 2022)

Today the shitter got clogged so I plunged it and it decided to splash back up at me. 
Right after I'd taken a shower, too.  TnT


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Also, even if it was directed at you, for someone saying people take offense to everything, that free speech is sacrosanct, and people need to be less politically correct ... you're getting easily offended. It comes across that you can dish out criticisms against your critics, but crumble over the slightest criticism of yourself of your own behavior.
> 
> Technically, you could just shrug it off and be proof of your own perspective, but you can't do that.


And I'm using my free speech against your trash criticisms. You do know that supporting free speech in policy doesn't mean I'm not going to respond, right?


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Today the shitter got clogged so I plunged it and it decided to splash back up at me.
> Right after I'd taken a shower, too.  TnT


Ew nasty furry


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 19, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> And I'm using my free speech against your trash criticisms. You do know that supporting free speech in policy doesn't mean I'm not going to respond, right?


Same goes for me, provided you give me a reason.

But I don't understand how you and others are acting like you are put upon when collectively you have been infracted and banned on here in the past for this kind of behavior.

You yourself were banned from the old Politics subforum, were you not?


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 19, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Today the shitter got clogged so I plunged it and it decided to splash back up at me.
> Right after I'd taken a shower, too.  TnT



Is this you?


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

Yeah i


Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, you put yourself in a corner because of hateful things you've done in the past, some of which you've admitted to and which you publicly mentioned being scared of people remembering when came here again. And for someone who constantly claims that you want a clean slate, you keep saying and doing things that remind people of exactly what you've done. Now, you're definitely not alone and there have been others who done similar things, which you also know, but you're responsible for your own actions.
> 
> Furthermore, I just want to highlight that it seems like Kope wasn't specifically mentioned anyone in particular when he said "as long as you are not a fascist". It was directed at no one, so if you don't identify as being fascist, there is literally no reason for you take offense from this at all.
> 
> ...


 I didn’t mean to start anything


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Hey, if ya'll (females especially in this case) are getting uncomfortable PMs from (new) users trying to get you to engage in fetish situations, please let someone know. Even if it doesn't rise to your threshold of concern, chances are you're not the only person being victimized.


Jesus don’t tell me that happens here : (


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 19, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Yeah, what does that explain?


Love of croissants, wine, and jean reno?


Kope said:


> Jesus don’t tell me that happens here : (


Yes, yes it does


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Golly gee, I wonder who this mystery user could be?
> 
> View attachment 130783


I will forever be entertained by how hilariously lazy Filmation was

Btw, people recently made a sorta What if Filmation did a Star Trek animated series for Next Generation


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I will forever be entertained by how hilariously lazy Filmation was
> 
> Btw, people recently made a sorta What if Filmation did a Star Trek animated series for Next Generation



No way!!!!
That's just too cool.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 19, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Is this you?
> View attachment 130784



THANKFULLY it wasn't that bad.
Still gross though. TnT


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> It's the ban appeal chat, with all the mods, and a different guy than who banned me. I'm getting more of a humorous vibe from it lol. It seems most the rest of the mods are pretty chill, but not willing to override the toxic guy and undo the ban


To borrow a phrase, group looked like a bunch of virgin wankers.  You were too good for them.

I mean, bark.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 19, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Hey, if ya'll (females especially in this case) are getting uncomfortable PMs from (new) users trying to get you to engage in fetish situations, please let someone know. Even if it doesn't rise to your threshold of concern, chances are you're not the only person being victimized.


is it possible for the site to not allow very new users to send private notes out?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 19, 2022)

ben909 said:


> is it possible for the site to not allow very new users to send private notes out?


I wouldn't go that far.  Besides, most skirt with subjects of, "wanna RP?" and innocuous messages.  If you gave a ban, it'd just happen that much time later.

That said, I have some that went scary.  Usually it goes:


> Hey there, I'm Sexified! I'm a 22 yo bi panda guy always looking for some new friends. I'm super new to these forums but I've been a furry for a few years. I'm a very outdoorsy person but always struggle to get my girlfriend to go with me lol. I'm an aspiring writer and I'm also trying to learn how to draw, but that's going pretty slowly lol. If you're interested in chatting just hit me up ^^


If you respond it goes phishing, disparaging to furries, porn site, omg psycho abuse, graphic intent, and, on a very rare occasion, it happens to be a 13-17yo moron trying to act cool on the internets.
So I usually get pervs.

Name was changed to protect the guilty.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I wouldn't go that far.  Besides, most skirt with subjects of, "wanna RP?" and innocuous messages.  If you gave a ban, it'd just happen that much time later.
> 
> That said, I have some that went scary.  Usually it goes:
> 
> ...


<screaming mushroom responce>

i ment block notes from being sent from an account with less then, maybe 50 or so messages,  as that would at least make them wait a bit to mass send info out, but would not ban people

wait might of misread

ment the delay would make it take longer and thus more effort for them


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 19, 2022)

Captain Cringetastic with this masterpiece


> hey there how are you ? :3 just joined the forums today ^^  so what are you up to ? :3. you seem really pretty and nice.  do you like guys?  pm me if you wanna talk.


It's super old but both were same day as accounts were created.

I give it 5 stars.  Murderific!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I wouldn't go that far. Besides, most skirt with subjects of, "wanna RP?" and innocuous messages. If you gave a ban, it'd just happen that much time later.


Not if it's a permaban. This happened to a few friends awhile back. 

But yeah, if you're sexually harassing people, you can get the hammer.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Update: I challenged the mods to a sword duel and things got extremely confusing lmaoView attachment 130781


If your still having trouble tell them that a descendant of a Knight of the Holy Sepulchre is vouching for you. And if they want to pretend to be british just send them Monty Python quotes.


----------



## Kope (Apr 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Love of croissants, wine, and jean reno?
> 
> Yes, yes it does


That sucks


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2022)

Dry throat and a ton of slime down there. What a weird combination.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 20, 2022)

One time on my old account I got a DM from a new user that was titled, "heyooh" and the message inside was, "*bites your ass*". I should of reported it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2022)

I've demolished my tailbone now I'm butthurt


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Same goes for me, provided you give me a reason.
> 
> But I don't understand how you and others are acting like you are put upon when collectively you have been infracted and banned on here in the past for this kind of behavior.
> 
> You yourself were banned from the old Politics subforum, were you not?


Getting banned by what's his face former mod that made a dramatic exit a while ago doesn't count. He banned people for breathing the wrong way and got his decisions overturned regularly when asking actual site staff.


----------



## GemStoner (Apr 20, 2022)

Too bad I missed the little democracy discussion there, I'm with Kope. Even JFK got help from the mob getting elected. 9/11 was an inside job. Not a real democracy and not a "free market" either.

On another note I feel like the same thing that happened to pitbulls (being bred for aggression) is happening to humanity.

Too many sensitive people are getting bullied into suicide and out of the gene pool. We are losing more of the Van Gogh and Jane Goodall type of people.

Who are the people successfully multiplying instead? The Mark fucking Zuckerberg type of people. The whole evolutionary trajectory of humanity is rewarding and cultivating criminally ambitious psychopaths to become the majority.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

My vent is about the idiots trying to bring up all of their political fights and hatred of each other in public here. 

You all view yourselves as the victims of maniacal tormentors- and it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy where you torment each other with unending accusations that you are tormenting one another. 
If you stopped and considered one-another's feelings, rather than just your own, you wouldn't be trapped in this endless cycle.



GemStoner said:


> 9/11 was an inside job.



Oh man not this. :{

The number one problem with this conspiracy is it requires me to accept that George Bush is smart enough to pull-off an inside job in the first place. No-sir-ey.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh man not this. :{
> 
> The number one problem with this conspiracy is it requires me to accept that George Bush is smart enough to pull-off an inside job in the first place. No-sir-ey.


Personally I love the conspiracy that the Iraq war was fought over a Stargate.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Personally I love the conspiracy that the Iraq war was fought over a Stargate.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 20, 2022)

I just went for lunch at work but the lunch status flipped me back into a call and the guy was left hanging for five minutes before I noticed omg I feel so sick and I'm never leaving my work table ever again!!!! XDD


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


>


Wait, does this mean Saddam was a Goa'uld System Lord?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Wait, does this mean Saddam was a Goa'uld System Lord?


Does jet fuel melt steel beams?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Does jet fuel melt steel beams?


Is Liechtenstein a real nation or perhaps a hallucination created by ancient aliens?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Is Liechtenstein a real nation or perhaps a hallucination created by ancient aliens?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


>


Ancient Astronaut theorists say YES. Tune in next week to learn that all theories about the JFK assassination are true. Yes, every single one is true.


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 20, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> pitbulls (being bred for aggression) is happening to humanity.


Contrary to popular myth, pitbulls were not bread for aggression. Quite to opposite actually. The spot of ratting was mostly where they became popular. Where dogs were put in a pit (thus pitbull) to see how many rats they could get in a set amount of time. Any human or dog aggression shown was removed by not breeding that dog. Pitbulls are actually super sweet dogs and big ol babies. With any dog breed it's the owner or training that goes into raising the animal. Thus the common phrase "no bad breeds just bad owners"


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Getting banned by what's his face former mod that made a dramatic exit a while ago doesn't count. He banned people for breathing the wrong way and got his decisions overturned regularly when asking actual site staff.


SSJMewtwo's exit was dramatic because you and your friends whined about justified bans and infractions on his farewell thread, like the class acts you are. 

Mewtwo was largely lenient most of the time with you guys because you got away with bulling people and stirring up shit for years while he was mod until more mods were introduced here, which you guys did ask for. Your friends also asked for a Politics subforum, which the mods created for you with conditions that you follow the rules, and they wound getting banned either from the subforum and the forum completely. The Mewtwo and the staff were definitely accommodating and, if anything, they did eventually go with your suggestions.

You guys just couldn't stick to the rules. 

Furthermore, a lot of guys who got reinstated here probably weren't brought back because the appeals process vindicated them; at one of you wrote entire apology coming off permaban here because the volume of bullying and rule-breaking they did here, so these were not innocent parties. In all likelihood, they bombarded staff with e-mails and the staff took pity on them. 

But let's say you are right, Mewtwo was blatantly biased. 

We got a new forum administrator and shortly after the same people were still getting temporary bans and claiming that the new mods were biased against conservatives as well, with one special case getting banned the first week after being reinstated, if my memory serves me correctly. It's only when the mods pushed back on that notion that the "biased mods" whining dropped off. 

Which the mods being biased was bullshit anyway, since there are conservatives on here who've never run afoul of the rules and gotten fair treatment. I'm conservative and I haven't had problems with staff here. There are others who similarly haven't been cited by staff. So it's a small group of users who've continually been behavior problems here. 

I actually feel that a lot of the bad rep conservatives in the fandom and in general comes the crap that far-right pulls which angers people ... and conservatives who aren't bigots wind up paying the price too. The far-right tries use these conservatives as shields to point to as innocent people being persecuted, while knowing its their own behavior that is causing the perception problem. 

So yeah ... I'm not buying it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> SSJMewtwo's exit was dramatic because you and your friends whined about justified bans and infractions on his farewell thread, like the class acts you are.
> 
> Mewtwo was largely lenient most of the time with you guys because you got away with bulling people and stirring up shit for years while he was mod until more mods were introduced here, which you guys did ask for. Your friends also asked for a Politics subforum, which the mods created for you with conditions that you follow the rules, and they wound getting banned either from the subforum and the forum completely. The Mewtwo and the staff were definitely accommodating and, if anything, they did eventually go with your suggestions.
> 
> ...


I could quote the staff members who overturned this person's dubious bans (because yes they did, I don't know why you would give more credence to this ex-mod than to the actual staff) but as you said I'm a class act and won't disclose personal messages. Or dig up shit about people constantly like you constantly do.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

I just gotta ask, what dumbass had the bright idea to put in a politics subforum in the first place?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I could quote the staff members who overturned this person's dubious bans (because yes they did, I don't know why you would give more credence to this ex-mod than to the actual staff) but as you said I'm a class act and won't disclose personal messages. Or dig up shit about people constantly like you constantly do.


There is nothing to dig up since you do this stuff constantly ... on a public forum.



Baron Tredegar said:


> I just gotta ask, what dumbass had the bright idea to put in a politics subforum in the first place?


It wasn't really a staff idea, but this was the beginning: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/new-forum-politics-and-news.1657623/


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> There is nothing to dig up since you do this stuff constantly ... on a public forum.


I wasn't talking about myself, as I've already said all the bullshit bans I was hit with were overturned (one of which I got because other users had attacked me). But that's what you were doing to another user earlier and it seems obvious that people are tired of this behavior.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I just gotta ask, what dumbass had the bright idea to put in a politics subforum in the first place?



The person who was loudest about wanting it got themselves banned from it, so there was a poetic irony about it lol.




Miles Marsalis said:


> There is nothing to dig up since you do this stuff constantly ... on a public forum.
> 
> 
> It wasn't really a staff idea, but this was the beginning: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/new-forum-politics-and-news.1657623/





Frank Gulotta said:


> I wasn't talking about myself, as I've already said all the bullshit bans I was hit with were overturned (one of which I got because other users had attacked me). But that's what you were doing to another user earlier and it seems obvious that people are tired of this behavior.



Kiss kiss kiss kiss! 


To be real here though- this is an example of both of you viewing the other as a maniacal tormentor. 

Frank, I remember you getting banned after you posted an image of a child being physically assaulted on the forum. (I should state that it was not a sexual image) 
Whether or not you think that was 'bullshit', that affair did make me pretty uncomfortable, so like, maybe some lessons should have been learned from the past. 

But you know, given I understand people do make mistakes and that they don't define somebody forever, I think we can all grow as people over time and eventually get on alright. Everybody is a work in progress. 
So like, to everybody, let's at least try to get along.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wasn't talking about myself, as I've already said all the bullshit bans I was hit with were overturned (one of which I got because other users had attacked me). But that's what you were doing to another user earlier and it seems obvious that people are tired of this behavior.


I was talking in the plural sense. But I'd note that that user did apologize for previous behavior in the past, so it's not like I pulled those incidents out of my ass either.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2022)

Now instead of the politics subsection, this thread has been designated as the battleground for the same users who clashed on the politics sub forum. I'm sure people who feel like shit want to see the same grudges regurgitated.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I was talking in the plural sense. But I'd note that that user did apologize for previous behavior in the past, so it's not like I pulled those incidents out of my ass either.


I'm not a collective. What is this theoretical group you're talking about and why is it the entity you're addressing instead of people you're actually talking to?


----------



## Rimna (Apr 20, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Now instead of the politics subsection, this thread has been designated as the battleground for the same users who clashed on the politics sub forum. I'm sure people who feel like shit want to see the same grudges regurgitated.



Yeah man, it's perfect to come to the forums after a shit day and open up a vent thread to just let some steam out and see walls of texts with personal attacks and "debates".

Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Yeah man, it's perfect to come to the forums after a shit day and open up a vent thread to just let some steam out and see walls of texts with personal attacks and "debates".
> 
> Just what the doctor ordered.


Maybe you just don't appreciate how bad X group and X person are. Let me educate you.

_shits out an essay about how I don't like a particular person._


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Yeah man, it's perfect to come to the forums after a shit day and open up a vent thread to just let some steam out and see walls of texts with personal attacks and "debates".
> 
> Just what the doctor ordered.


Good Lord. I am keeping away from this witch doctor. The voodoo dolls, boiling cauldron with all kinds of unmentionables in it and the black undead cat should've been obvious. 

For some reason I heard that in the Witch Doctor's voice from DOTA 2.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 20, 2022)

who ever thought political discussion was important in a _furry forum_ in the first place?

(just realized this was already said word-for-word, whoops, LOL)


----------



## Punji (Apr 20, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> There is nothing to dig up since you do this stuff constantly ... on a public forum.
> 
> 
> It wasn't really a staff idea, but this was the beginning: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/new-forum-politics-and-news.1657623/


This may be a public forum, but not every piece of it is openly available to the public, ya' dig?

Anyway, this whole thing was before my time but I do have the legitimate question of why you say "it wasn't really a staff idea" when the OP of this thread is literally a staff member?

It seems like the politics subforum was a popular idea in this thread, seeing support from a variety of users, yourself included. How fall the FAF has fallen, that users once could all agree on something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'm not a collective.


I am a collective. 
I am an underground Swedish art-house known as the Bjork-supremacy.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> who ever thought political discussion was important in a _furry forum_ in the first place?
> 
> (just realized this was already said word-for-word, whoops, LOL)



This is something that I have been asking myself ever since I decided to officially "join" the fandom. I fail to understand furries' obsession with politics.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> who ever thought political discussion was important in a _furry forum_ in the first place?
> 
> (just realized this was already said word-for-word, whoops, LOL)



The entire internet became very political in the run-up to the 2015 American election. Every available space that could be 'weaponised' to further political aims became absolutely saturated. 

On this particular forum it got extremely weird between 2017-2018, as fringe political perspectives began to become more mainstream. Users (who are now banned) began defending Augusto Pinochet, or arguing that shops should be allowed to refuse to serve customers they suspected of being homosexual. 

It was a very unpleasant time.



Rimna said:


> This is something that I have been asking myself ever since I decided to officially "join" the fandom. I fail to understand furries' obsession with politics.


It happened across the whole internet and in a lot of real society as well. 
Especially since a huge number of people use social media now- I used to sit on the train and I could see old men in the row in front of me scrolling through endless streams of political memes on their phones.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2022)

Punji said:


> This may be a public forum, but not every piece of it is openly available to the public, ya' dig?
> 
> Anyway, this whole thing was before my time but I do have the legitimate question of why you say "it wasn't really a staff idea" when the OP of this thread is literally a staff member?
> 
> It seems like the politics subforum was a popular idea in this thread, seeing support from a variety of users, yourself included. How fall the FAF has fallen, that users once could all agree on something.


In these incredibly petty times and spiteful times, I'd quite wish all combatants could agree the vent thread is no man's land. Save the grudges for another thread, nobody wants to see your junk flopping about. I thought we were taught that pretty early.

Unless of course, it's your junk, Punji. ;p


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 20, 2022)

Punji said:


> This may be a public forum, but not every piece of it is openly available to the public, ya' dig?
> 
> Anyway, this whole thing was before my time but I do have the legitimate question of why you say "it wasn't really a staff idea" when the OP of this thread is literally a staff member?
> 
> It seems like the politics subforum was a popular idea in this thread, seeing support from a variety of users, yourself included. How fall the FAF has fallen, that users once could all agree on something.


I went along with it because there was a system of rules put in place that was actually put enforced with consequences. But your friends were the main proponents of the Politics subforums, which isn't necessarily bad in and of itself. 

People just didn't follow the rules and suffered the consequences.


Fallowfox said:


> Kiss kiss kiss kiss!
> 
> 
> To be real here though- this is an example of both of you viewing the other as a maniacal tormentor.
> ...


The day Frank is my tormentor is dark day. At worst, I find him annoying.

But yeah, I'm not cool with a lot of what he does, but I can let this go.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> In these incredibly petty times and spiteful times, I'd quite wish all combatants could agree the vent thread is no man's land. Save the grudges for another thread, nobody wants to see your junk flopping about. I thought we were taught that pretty early.
> 
> Unless of course, it's your junk, Punji.



My prediction is that people who got banned in 2017-18 will never believe anything they did was wrong,
and that people who felt bad at that time because of them are really going to struggle to forgive them. 
Nobody wants to admit to themselves that they said something homophobic or racist for example, because you know- prejudice is one of the ultimate evils and nobody views themselves as evil.

So both parties view themselves as the victims. 

Personally, when I realised I held unfair assumptions about trans people, and that I was making people feel bad by spreading them- apologising made me feel a lot better in the long run- and hopefully made the people I had been unfair to feel better too.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> My prediction is that people who got banned in 2017-18 will never believe anything they did was wrong,
> and that people who felt bad at that time because of them are really going to struggle to forgive them.
> Nobody wants to admit to themselves that they said something homophobic or racist for example, because you know- prejudice is one of the ultimate evils and nobody views themselves as evil.
> 
> ...


I don't expect the grudges to die. Apologies are hard, let alone self awareness. Though, people have an impressive capacity for pettiness. That's par for the course. Ideally those unhealthy grudges can continue where it is least visible, but it never works out like that. Quite a few people on both sides had some pretty bad moments on the sub forum. Again nothing new.

What is past the line is dragging that crap onto the doorstep of the vent thread, attacking people in the vent thread or what have you. People who were not originally part of the politics sub-thread should not have to see firsthand how heinous the politics subforum was. They deserve help, not more negativity.

I assure you, most average furs don't care about x group or x person. That's not why they came here. I expect the grudges will continue. That said everybody should at least have the decency to take it elsewhere. At the bare minimum.


----------



## Punji (Apr 20, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I went along with it because there was a system of rules put in place that was actually put enforced with consequences. But your friends were the main proponents of the Politics subforums, which isn't necessarily bad in and of itself.
> 
> People just didn't follow the rules and suffered the consequences.


I'm not completely sure you know exactly who my friends are, _friend_. But regardless a number of individuals with unflattering opinions and words of me also staunchly supported the idea. I don't think this is a healthy mindset to view large collections of specific individuals as guilty or wrong for everything that happens around them.

No one follows the rules in such a lawless place as a political furry forum.  But really a lot of people don't get punished because they're not reported for anything. You wouldn't know anything about that though, would you?



KimberVaile said:


> In these incredibly petty times and spiteful times, I'd quite wish all combatants could agree the vent thread is no man's land. Save the grudges for another thread, nobody wants to see your junk flopping about. I thought we were taught that pretty early.
> 
> Unless of course, it's your junk, Punji. ;p


*Helicopters*


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I don't expect the grudges to die. Apologies are hard, let alone self awareness. Though, people have an impressive capacity for pettiness. That's par for the course. Ideally those unhealthy grudges can continue where it is least visible, but it never works out like that. Quite a few people on both sides had some pretty bad moments on the sub forum. Again nothing new.
> 
> What is past the line is dragging that crap onto the doorstep of the vent thread, attacking people in the vent thread or what have you. People who were not originally part of the politics sub-thread should not have to see firsthand how heinous the politics subforum was. They deserve help, not more negativity.
> 
> I assure you, most average furs don't care about x group or x person. That's not why they came here. I expect the grudge will continue, everybody should at least have the decency to take it elsewhere.



My personal view is that as soon as users began arguing things like, 'Gay people shouldn't be allowed to adopt children, because those people murder children,' that those users should have just been permanently banned on the spot. 
I am pretty sure that is what Flamingo would do if somebody started that sort of thing now. 

At least, I asked Jesus and that was his opinion.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> My prediction is that people who got banned in 2017-18 will never believe anything they did was wrong,
> and that people who felt bad at that time because of them are really going to struggle to forgive them.
> Nobody wants to admit to themselves that they said something homophobic or racist for example, because you know- prejudice is one of the ultimate evils and nobody views themselves as evil.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize you held those views to begin with, but at least you tried to make amends. The people you mentioned either didn't or did ... and went back to doing the exact same things again.

But I'm not going to pretend there isn't personal dimension to this either; I'm less offended about what gets said about me more concerned about what friends here have have gone through. But I don't think people who have been disrespected and or called slurs are in the wrong here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I didn't realize you held those views to begin with, but at least you tried to make amends. The people you mentioned either didn't or did ... and went back to doing the exact same things again.
> 
> But I'm not going to pretend there isn't personal dimension to this either; I'm less offended about what gets said about me more concerned about what friends here have have gone through. But I don't think people who have been disrespected and or called slurs are in the wrong here.



In short, I used to think that people could be transgender, but that non-binary gender identities were made up for attention- because I had read medical content attesting to transgender identity, and assumed the fact I hadn't encountered non-binary identities meant they weren't real. 

In actual fact there *was* research about non-binary and inter-sex people, but more importantly, people's I came to realise people's validity is not determined by whether they have been described like specimens- and that it doesn't matter whether I view somebody else's identity as legitimate anyway. They have a right to be whatever makes them feel comfortable provided that it doesn't hurt anybody.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> My personal view is that as soon as users began arguing things like, 'Gay people shouldn't be allowed to adopt children, because those people murder children,' that those users should have just been permanently banned on the spot.
> I am pretty sure that is what Flamingo would do if somebody started that sort of thing now.
> 
> At least, I asked Jesus and that was his opinion.



It's not going to be helpful to air grievances here. I could go into detail about harassment me and Nex got, but it wouldn't benefit anybody. I'd rather just move on and more importantly keep the thread free from the negativity of the Politics subforum from infecting the vent thread. The terrible nature of the politics subforum needs to die here. I am usually not in the habit of saying this, but this is the rare sort of history that is best left buried. Any useful lessons from it have already been extracted.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> It's not going to be helpful to air grievances here. I could go into detail about harassment me and Nex got, but it wouldn't benefit anybody. I'd rather just move on and more importantly keep the thread free from the negativity of the Politics subforum from infecting the vent thread. The terrible nature of the politics subforum needs to die here.



I feel like the best way forward is genuine apologies and genuine forgiveness. 

and wine

because that is what Jesus wants.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 20, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> It's not going to be helpful to air grievances here. I could go into detail about harassment me and Nex got, but it wouldn't benefit anybody. I'd rather just move on and more importantly keep the thread free from the negativity of the Politics subforum from infecting the vent thread. The terrible nature of the politics subforum needs to die here.


I think people need understand the difference between harassment and mentioning something relevant people did in the past, especially you and Nex were actually harassed by Kyr, which you didn't deserve. 

But if we can all agree not to disrespect each other and not test each other, then maybe we can just avoid each other if that possible. 

If you're actually up for that.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I think people need understand the difference between harassment and mentioning something relevant people did in the past, especially you and Nex were actually harassed by Kyr, which you didn't deserve.
> 
> But if we can all agree not to disrespect each other and not test each other, then maybe we can just avoid each other if that possible.
> 
> If you're actually up for that.



Contacting mine and Nexus's friends with the intent of harming character isn't something I look fondly on.  But I understand I was not initially kind to you either. We both did things we should be ashamed of. We can both agree we both did wrong and I am happy to leave it at that. I apologize for what I said and I take you are sorry for your side as well.

I've been trying to leave you be, and I think I try to do that, I would however, request that you try to avoid slinging insults at punji, I consider him my boyfriend and would appreciate you try and refrain from being rude to him. Not a demand, but a simple request.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 20, 2022)

What these scientists discovered in 2022 WILL BLOW YOUR MIND!!! 








How about you leave the vent thread and go "Debate" somewhere else, ye?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 20, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Contacting mine and Nexus's friends with the intent of harming character isn't something I look fondly on. But I understand I was not initially kind to you either. We both did things we should be ashamed of. We can both agree we both did wrong and I am happy to leave it at that. I apologize for what I said and I take you are sorry for your side as well.
> 
> I've been trying to leave you be, and I think I try to do that, I would however, request that you try to avoid slinging insults at punji, I consider him my boyfriend and would appreciate you try and refrain from being rude to him. Not a demand, but a simple request.


I barely talk about you guys, but yeah, based on our history, I'm not a fan, which goes without saying. 

I think you could try harder to leave me, but provided you and Punji don't disrespect anybody, I can live and let live too. 

Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 20, 2022)

Someone said they were gonna send me a box of goodies from the states as a B-Day gift.
It's been at least 3 birthdays and I still ain't got it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Someone said they were gonna send me a box of goodies from the states as a B-Day gift.
> It's been at least 3 birthdays and I still ain't got it.


It's in the mail.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 20, 2022)

Rimna said:


> What these scientists discovered in 2022 WILL BLOW YOUR MIND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait theres a dark theme what
how do i enable this


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> wait theres a dark theme what
> how do i enable this



Yes. Join us in the dark side


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 20, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> wait theres a dark theme what
> how do i enable this


Preferences, and change from Default Style to Dark Theme.

(I low-key just did this because of him.)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 20, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> wait theres a dark theme what
> how do i enable this


Your OC is really adorable. Not trying to be weird or anything, just wanted to say that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> My personal view is that as soon as users began arguing things like, 'Gay people shouldn't be allowed to adopt children, because those people murder children,' that those users should have just been permanently banned on the spot.
> I am pretty sure that is what Flamingo would do if somebody started that sort of thing now.


While that would arguably be just, it's also the kind of ban that would probably get overturned on appeal unless there's prior user history of malicious speech (unless you just mean getting punted from the subforum, which, yeah, at that point that would absolutely be the proper consequence). And, well... it's my feeling that what is considered malicious speech (at least far as FAF is concerned?) has... somewhat shrunk over the last 4-ish years. I can't do more about that than disagree with the calls being made, tho.

In general it's also very difficult to moderate a forum in a way that doesn't make it possible for users to abuse moderation procedure in order to manipulate discourse and/or shut down specific groups or individuals. I wish people _wouldn't_, but quite honestly more than half the time I've seen people violate rules on FA and off their behavior makes zero rational sense to me. The temporary locking of threads pending review that was being used in the N&P subforum was something I introduced when I was still on staff. I had no idea it would end up being used that extensively after my departure, and in that particular subforum I have my suspicions it was sometimes deliberately provoked by people who didn't like the trajectory of a given thread. Hell, derailing threads for the purpose of getting them locked wasn't unique to N&P (or FAF) - it's like... antisocial forum behavior 101. 

I'm not saying this as a "let's talk about the subforum that is gone because people couldn't play nice" but rather as "ugh this reminds me of why moderating utterly sucks when people do things in bad faith." Both because dealing with bad-faith actors is draining as hell (I personally find the fact that people are deliberately being nasty at least as hurtful as the actual nasty things they say, much of the time), and because a lot of the time there's only so much you can do. If someone wants to be a dick, they're going to figure out exactly where the line is, and stand juuust on the right side of it going "I'm not touching you!"

Which will then make the people they're offending pissed at you because you're not doing anything. Because you can't. Because they're still on the right side of the line. (I mean, technically you _can_, but then the offender and their friends would get fuel on _their_ fire about how oh-so-put-upon their group is.)

It's like babysitting two kids who hate each other, and who'll cry "you're not my mom!" one moment and demand you discipline the other kid the next.

And no, this is not speaking about any specific individual or incident. I was reminded of an unpleasant aspect of staffing and am venting.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 20, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Your OC is really adorable. Not trying to be weird or anything, just wanted to say that.


thankss >w<

And aight, I have joined the dark side


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Someone said they were gonna send me a box of goodies from the states as a B-Day gift.
> It's been at least 3 birthdays and I still ain't got it.


Like PM me with an address and what you want.  I can talk to the wife and see what's good and stuff.  Negligee, bikini, sheer panties might get me in trouble but still could do it if I can make it a care package deal.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 20, 2022)

All I want to do is eat meat and cheese.
Halp!!!



Minerva_Minx said:


> Like PM me with an address and what you want.  I can talk to the wife and see what's good and stuff.  Negligee, bikini, sheer panties might get me in trouble but still could do it if I can make it a care package deal.



You know you'll be sleeping on the floor if the wife sees!!! Don't do it!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2022)

Oh I am an instigator so I would! A sexy, devious instigator!  Also, not sure if a charcuterie can be mailed....


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 20, 2022)

lmao Minx you are a gem


----------



## ben909 (Apr 20, 2022)

*character attempts to drown the next person to bring up politics *


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


>


I love that movie oml

I wish the second one wasn't ass tho


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


>


This is you, right?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2022)

Oh god yes


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Me when I see politics getting brought up in here:


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I love that movie oml
> 
> I wish the second one wasn't ass tho


Im kind of glad they didnt put Takanuva in it like they originally planned.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im kind of glad they didnt put Takanuva in it like they originally planned.


I never heard bout that before


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I never heard bout that before


Yeah he appears in some early concept art and storyboards, you can check it out here:





						The LEGO Movie 2 | BioMedia Project
					

Preserving BIONICLE media for past, current, and future BIONICLE fans.




					biomediaproject.com


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah he appears in some early concept art and storyboards, you can check it out here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh neat, thanks


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2022)

Life is short. 
/rant


----------



## Kope (Apr 20, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> Too bad I missed the little democracy discussion there, I'm with Kope. Even JFK got help from the mob getting elected. 9/11 was an inside job. Not a real democracy and not a "free market" either.
> 
> On another note I feel like the same thing that happened to pitbulls (being bred for aggression) is happening to humanity.
> 
> ...


Woah there Idk about the 9/11 stuff (I’ve heard the victims of 9/11 are suing Saudi Arabia or something though)


----------



## Kope (Apr 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Life is short.
> /rant


Life is as long as my **** so not very long :/


----------



## Kope (Apr 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> who ever thought political discussion was important in a _furry forum_ in the first place?
> 
> (just realized this was already said word-for-word, whoops, LOL)


You changed your sona?


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 21, 2022)

Fucking failing my class hardcore. I really try my best but my brain betrays me. I forget facts immediately when I take the test and sometimes it's a struggle to take in so much information at once. I want to get my dream job but that might not happen if this keeps up. I need to change my work schedule for the summer classes and I hardly make anything right now with reduced hours. I want to get on disability because I can't work. My everything is out of wack and I need help. I need to go back to therapy. I can't keep going about life without getting everything that is bothering me out. There's only so much I can tell my husband before it gets uncomfortable to talk about. I have issues. I know this. I can't fix them, but I need to do something about them.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 21, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Fucking failing my class hardcore. I really try my best but my brain betrays me. I forget facts immediately when I take the test and sometimes it's a struggle to take in so much information at once. I want to get my dream job but that might not happen if this keeps up. I need to change my work schedule for the summer classes and I hardly make anything right now with reduced hours. I want to get on disability because I can't work. My everything is out of wack and I need help. I need to go back to therapy. I can't keep going about life without getting everything that is bothering me out. There's only so much I can tell my husband before it gets uncomfortable to talk about. I have issues. I know this. I can't fix them, but I need to do something about them.


What's the dream job?  And hope everything ends up working out.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 21, 2022)

I felt nostalgic so I played cs 1.6 a bunch yesterday and today - classic defuse maps, deathmatch maps, gungame... man, the game has not aged well at all. And to think I'd spent hours upon hours there daily when people were playing CS Source... yikes XD

Nostalgia is a double-edged sword. Some things are best left in the past, a pleasant memory to reminisce about with a smile. Visiting them back can hurt.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 21, 2022)

Kope said:


> You changed your sona?


nope, just a different interpretation of the design.


----------



## loups_solitaire (Apr 21, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> Too bad I missed the little democracy discussion there, I'm with Kope.


if you still want to talk about democracy, I propose to add concrete facts to the debate.
there is an independent international agency called the Economist Intelligence Unit.
every year they evaluate the democracies in the world according to specific criteria.
like : (electoral process and pluralism, civil liberties, functioning of government, political participation, political culture).
in all there are 60 criteria

I think to have a debate or a discussion about it. it would be important to take these criteria into account.
I link the wiki page that compiles the data from the EIU reports.
source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indice_de_démocratie

and I take this opportunity for once that Canada is doing something good. we are the 12th.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 21, 2022)

There's a term at work called FA and every time I hear or see it I get triggered.

Also this will be my first day going solo. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Fucking failing my class hardcore. I really try my best but my brain betrays me. I forget facts immediately when I take the test and sometimes it's a struggle to take in so much information at once. I want to get my dream job but that might not happen if this keeps up. I need to change my work schedule for the summer classes and I hardly make anything right now with reduced hours. I want to get on disability because I can't work. My everything is out of wack and I need help. I need to go back to therapy. I can't keep going about life without getting everything that is bothering me out. There's only so much I can tell my husband before it gets uncomfortable to talk about. I have issues. I know this. I can't fix them, but I need to do something about them.



When I was studying for an undergraduate degree I found it helpful to use 'flash cards' with key facts and references on. You can repeatedly practise covering them up and recalling them until you have a high accuracy rate. 
I also advocate working in teams to test each other and discuss the academic content, because 2 or 3 heads are better than 1. 

If you can schedule time off of work before your exams that could help a lot; I spent about 8 hours a day studying before my final exams.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 21, 2022)

Things are going okay so far. It's like everyone knows it's my first day without a copilot because now my calls are all normal and related to what I can do, unlike when I was in training.

So happy I've made it this far. TuT
And I'll be even happier when I start makin bank yo. Made a smoothie that was better than yesterday. Life is finally looking up I think!


----------



## Rayd (Apr 21, 2022)

today was supposed to be my first psychiatrist appointment. instead i had an argument with the receptionists because they set the appointment for 8:30 when they put 9:30 on the card they gave me. when i proved it, they didn't even apologize.

to try and mend things they had me talk to the head of the department about my concerns who only said a bunch of sappy nothing for an hour followed by a "that's above my paygrade" in response to every concern i had to offer.

rescheduled my psychiatrist appointment to may 14th, and tried to change my therapist appointment from april 26th to tomorrow for damage control, and i know it was merely for damage control cause they admitted that if i did agree to it i'd be seeing a student intern rather than an actual professional. my life's story isn't your homework, fuck you.

i went into this whole mental help journey already with very low hopes. it took me 10 years to finally be desperate enough to try it despite being very sure of myself that it won't help. regardless i was still banking on it extremely so. but this whole experience just makes me all the more discouraged. i don't know what else i expected since i already had several avoidable unprofessional issues with this department in the past. all of my hopes are severely dashed at this point. both for this specific department and mental help in general.

i barely got any sleep mentally preparing for this appointment but was still very positive and hopeful about it. i thought i was going to leave feeling proud and empowered, but instead i left feeling more hopeless than i was before i went in. i was hardly able to contain my tears until i left and got home.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 21, 2022)

Rayd said:


> today was supposed to be my first psychiatrist appointment. instead i had an argument with the receptionists because they set the appointment for 8:30 when they put 9:30 on the card they gave me. when i proved it, they didn't even apologize.
> 
> to try and mend things they had me talk to the head of the department about my concerns who only said a bunch of sappy nothing for an hour followed by a "that's above my paygrade" in response to every concern i had to offer.
> 
> ...



I'm astonished that they would have such a miscommunication but I'm also wondering about the nature of the clinic. 

I don't want you to give up though. You have every right to be upset about this messup. I would just say to try and give the therapist a chance. Perhaps they can make up for this error, or perhaps a little more patience is all you will need and you can start to make progress.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm astonished that they would have such a miscommunication but I'm also wondering about the nature of the clinic.
> 
> I don't want you to give up though. You have every right to be upset about this messup. I would just say to try and give the therapist a chance. Perhaps they can make up for this error, or perhaps a little more patience is all you will need and you can start to make progress.


the handful of experiences i had with that clinic has always given me a very janky unprofessional impression. they have all these people working together around the clock everyday but still somehow manage to not have any of the same information or display any ability to do things efficiently.

one of my concerns i talked with the head of the department about was that i didn't want to have to talk about the same things to 15 different people before i can even begin these sessions (referring to my mental health), cause i've already had to talk to 3 different people about it now, and it feels like every time i go back i'm having to talk about it with a couple different new people i've never met before. you'd think that if they have me on record and they're writing these things down, there would be some kind of communication going on behind the scenes?

if i didn't know any better i'd think they were intentionally trying to be as difficult as possible to work with. it's so bullshit. literally the one time i decide to get help and this is what it turns out to be, lol.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 21, 2022)

Rayd said:


> today was supposed to be my first psychiatrist appointment. instead i had an argument with the receptionists because they set the appointment for 8:30 when they put 9:30 on the card they gave me. when i proved it, they didn't even apologize.
> 
> to try and mend things they had me talk to the head of the department about my concerns who only said a bunch of sappy nothing for an hour followed by a "that's above my paygrade" in response to every concern i had to offer.
> 
> ...


Hey dude, I can relate to this.


Keep searching for new offices as best as you can, until you find a good practice and chemistry with the people who work there. There's even reputable online (telehealth) doctors you can video call back and forth with, and I think some of them have more physicians with open slots and time windows for new appointments.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 21, 2022)

Rayd said:


> the handful of experiences i had with that clinic has always given me a very janky unprofessional impression. they have all these people working together around the clock everyday but still somehow manage to not have any of the same information or display any ability to do things efficiently.
> 
> one of my concerns i talked with the head of the department about was that i didn't want to have to talk about the same things to 15 different people before i can even begin these sessions (referring to my mental health), cause i've already had to talk to 3 different people about it now, and it feels like every time i go back i'm having to talk about it with a couple different new people i've never met before. you'd think that if they have me on record and they're writing these things down, there would be some kind of communication going on behind the scenes?
> 
> if i didn't know any better i'd think they were intentionally trying to be as difficult as possible to work with. it's so bullshit. literally the one time i decide to get help and this is what it turns out to be, lol.


Egh... It really does sound like an iffy facility. Are you limited to just that facility? Are you limited to a certain budget? I know here I just looked for 'psychologists in ____' and it gave me a convenient list of what they specialize in...

But of course some assholes don't advertise their rates.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 21, 2022)

Rayd said:


> the handful of experiences i had with that clinic has always given me a very janky unprofessional impression. they have all these people working together around the clock everyday but still somehow manage to not have any of the same information or display any ability to do things efficiently.
> 
> one of my concerns i talked with the head of the department about was that i didn't want to have to talk about the same things to 15 different people before i can even begin these sessions (referring to my mental health), cause i've already had to talk to 3 different people about it now, and it feels like every time i go back i'm having to talk about it with a couple different new people i've never met before. you'd think that if they have me on record and they're writing these things down, there would be some kind of communication going on behind the scenes?
> 
> if i didn't know any better i'd think they were intentionally trying to be as difficult as possible to work with. it's so bullshit. literally the one time i decide to get help and this is what it turns out to be, lol.


I'm not a therapist, but it could just be disorganization due the pandemic; a lot of people are turning to therapy to figure out and process what they've been feeling during it, so appointments are probably overwhelming to the staff. If it continues for awhile, then maybe one-on-one sessions might be the way to go, but the staff could also be trying to find the right specialist(s) for you as well.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 21, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Getting banned by what's his face former mod that made a dramatic exit a while ago doesn't count. He banned people for breathing the wrong way and got his decisions overturned regularly when asking actual site staff.



Does that mean you like me?!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 21, 2022)

The first five minutes of my solo shift were good. ;( 

Then everything went downhill ever so slowly. XD

My problem isn't even finding the information at this point it's trying to explain it all back to the customer. I'll repeat everything back to them, but then they'll still be like 'nono this is what Im talking about' and my brain instantly goes 'ah, a miscommunication' when in reality I was right the first time, but the customer is just unable to comprehend and follow along. I just keep second guessing myself because I know I'm a noob.

Ugh...

Then I had a ghost take control of my PC at one point, without permission. Then I had someone ask for something but our servers were doing updates (which seems to be an every day occurance) so they had to go and just asked for everything to be sent in an email, which we can't do. It just kept getting more and more impatient as the day went on. 

Flustered for sure, but not defeated.


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 21, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> What's the dream job?  And hope everything ends up working out.


I wanted to be a medical assistant. I love learning about medical stuff and working with people. Even when I was in high school, I took the health career pathway because it's always interested me. My mom wanted me to become a nurse which I wanted but the nursing program is hard to get into so I decided to get into being a medical assistant. Thank you, I hope it does too.


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> When I was studying for an undergraduate degree I found it helpful to use 'flash cards' with key facts and references on. You can repeatedly practise covering them up and recalling them until you have a high accuracy rate.
> I also advocate working in teams to test each other and discuss the academic content, because 2 or 3 heads are better than 1.
> 
> If you can schedule time off of work before your exams that could help a lot; I spent about 8 hours a day studying before my final exams.


I'll try and get a study group together. I'm hoping that I can find someone that isn't on the verge of dropping out. I had this one guy helping me this week and I think he'll be a great help. Thank you for the idea, I think I needed someone from the outside to help me sort this out.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 21, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I wanted to be a medical assistant. I love learning about medical stuff and working with people. Even when I was in high school, I took the health career pathway because it's always interested me. My mom wanted me to become a nurse which I wanted but the nursing program is hard to get into so I decided to get into being a medical assistant. Thank you, I hope it does too.


So it's either science and procedure or jargon.  I took Electrical Engineering and specialize in Spectrum.  Love it, but brain melted every test.  I lowered my course load and worked with more experienced engineers.  it was hard to feel like I knew anything until I got some practical knowledge.  I'd take breaks and explain things back to them (still do) just to make sure I understood core concepts.  Slow and nerve wracking, but I got better fast and became a go-to person as it helped my confidence.  Maybe something similar would help?

Edit: I need to read all follow up posts.



Flamingo said:


> Does that mean you like me?!


You make me think about going straight.   i won't, but thinking is ok.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 21, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You make me think about going straight.   i won't, but thinking is ok.



Eyyy.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 21, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Eyyy.


Gaaayyyyyy eyyyy


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 21, 2022)

Everybody loves Flamingo


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 21, 2022)

Pink and faaaaabbbulousss


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Everybody loves Flamingo



I love ice cream


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 21, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I love ice cream


Weed ice cream?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Weed ice cream?



Weed, then ice cream


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 21, 2022)

Then beer and coffee?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 21, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Weed ice cream?





Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Weed, then ice cream





Minerva_Minx said:


> Then beer and coffee?


But what about second breakfast?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> But what about second breakfast?



PO TAY TOES


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 21, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> PO TAY TOES


Boil 'em, mash 'em, stick 'em in a stew... Lovely big golden chips with a nice piece of fried fish


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 21, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> PO TAY TOES


I do like same mashed potatoes. Simple to make and pretty tasty!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 21, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I love ice cream


I love floofy woofs


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 21, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> So it's either science and procedure or jargon.  I took Electrical Engineering and specialize in Spectrum.  Love it, but brain melted every test.  I lowered my course load and worked with more experienced engineers.  it was hard to feel like I knew anything until I got some practical knowledge.  I'd take breaks and explain things back to them (still do) just to make sure I understood core concepts.  Slow and nerve wracking, but I got better fast and became a go-to person as it helped my confidence.  Maybe something similar would help?
> 
> Edit: I need to read all follow up posts.


Yeah, I think that's my plan to get someone that knows the material but is slow enough for me to understand it. I had a guy on Tuesday that helped me. It was nice because he was slow with me and gave me hints on what each diagram and what nerves and such to look over. I'm thinking about asking him to help me with those again so that I can get through class without having issues. Luckily I always have study sessions with the others on Monday so I'm going to ask more questions.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 21, 2022)

_Sigh_
Book series I started here, sci fi, by jack Mcdevitt, first book is The Engines of God. It's real good. But ow, the author is trying to write a hard science fiction without actually knowing much about space. He gets some leeway because it was released in only 1994, but I'm fairly confident science wasn't this ignorant 30 years ago lol.
its just
ow
Such an interesting plot but I keep cringing when he tries to be scientific


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 21, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Sigh_
> Book series I started here, sci fi, by jack Mcdevitt, first book is The Engines of God. It's real good. But ow, the author is trying to write a hard science fiction without actually knowing much about space. He gets some leeway because it was released in only 1994, but I'm fairly confident science wasn't this ignorant 30 years ago lol.
> its just
> ow
> Such an interesting plot but I keep cringing when he tries to be scientific


That sounds rough, though its not hard sci fi I would recommend Ray Bradburys Martian Chronicles. They were written in the 50s but have very thought provoking themes. 
Edit: I also highly recommend CS Lewis's Space Trilogy if you havent read them yet.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 21, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Sigh_
> Book series I started here, sci fi, by jack Mcdevitt, first book is The Engines of God. It's real good. But ow, the author is trying to write a hard science fiction without actually knowing much about space. He gets some leeway because it was released in only 1994, but I'm fairly confident science wasn't this ignorant 30 years ago lol.
> its just
> ow
> Such an interesting plot but I keep cringing when he tries to be scientific


Science was that ignorant 30 years ago.  More to the point, people disregarded science more easily then than now.  Unless you were American.  Then we began a long, slow backwards slide.  Science was for nerds, not real people or something like that.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 21, 2022)

I wanna buy things to make a self-sustaining acquarium _nao_. -n-


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 22, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Does that mean you like me?!


Yes


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 22, 2022)

Coming by to tell y'all you're worth it. The things you're going through, the way its making you feel is valid. Its hard to work past it, but you can do it, you're strong, and I believe in you.

Keep being awesome people uwu


----------



## Rimna (Apr 22, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Coming by to tell y'all you're worth it. The things you're going through, the way its making you feel is valid. Its hard to work past it, but you can do it, you're strong, and I believe in you.
> 
> Keep being awesome people uwu



No u


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I'll try and get a study group together. I'm hoping that I can find someone that isn't on the verge of dropping out. I had this one guy helping me this week and I think he'll be a great help. Thank you for the idea, I think I needed someone from the outside to help me sort this out.


Some of the people who helped me most (and who I helped most) were people who were struggling with the course content by the way. 

Often they ask the most important questions, rather than getting stuck on the little details. :]


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 22, 2022)

I was worried for two days that my tailbone injury was more serious than I thought, since the understaffing we experience due to another coworker having experienced a much more serious injury is leaving us with little choice other than all be there no matter what (also having to declare that embarrassing injury) also they were so overstretched yesterday which was my day off that they didn't do much of the work on my station and I had to do it plus today's work But it's starting to feel better


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 22, 2022)

For anyone feelin down today, I would like to make you aware of the existence of this song


----------



## Rimna (Apr 22, 2022)

Today after having dinner, I watched some football with my dad and I can't believe I'm saying this... I think I'm starting to enjoy football (or soccer for US people).

I used to *hate* it with a passion, because it was _the only_ sport we were forced to play in school. It was one of the main things all the guys would talk about in class or after class, or whenever we'd hang out at someone's place - football football football. Now that it's been more than a decade that I'm not in school - I think I get it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 22, 2022)

I have spent all day looking up meanings to a dream I had.  I feel crazy for it, but a bit better.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 22, 2022)

Imagine being so buff and amazing that you accidentally shatter an ice cube tray when trying to dump the ice cubes out.
Ugh... I just don't know my own strength sometimes. Sorry everyone. I'll try to keep these muscles in better check from now on.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Imagine being so buff and amazing that you accidentally shatter an ice cube tray when trying to dump the ice cubes out.
> Ugh... I just don't know my own strength sometimes. Sorry everyone. I'll try to keep these muscles in better check from now on.


Always do that over the sink. This way, if any cubes fall out, there is only a mess in the sink.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Imagine being so buff and amazing that you accidentally shatter an ice cube tray when trying to dump the ice cubes out.
> Ugh... I just don't know my own strength sometimes. Sorry everyone. I'll try to keep these muscles in better check from now on.



Yeah, that’s me. I had to buy some good Rubbermaid ice cube trays.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 22, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Always do that over the sink. This way, if any cubes fall out, there is only a mess in the sink.


I was trying to pop them out into the ice drawer in my freezer so luckily I didn't lose the ice. I just had plastic pieces I had to pick out.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 22, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Yeah, that’s me. I had to buy some good Rubbermaid ice cube trays.



I dub thee, BuffWuff


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I dub thee, BuffWuff



Fixed


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 22, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I have spent all day looking up meanings to a dream I had.  I feel crazy for it, but a bit better.


I... I also do this.

Glad I'm not alone :v


----------



## Rayd (Apr 22, 2022)

i have too many people ignored on this forum. it makes any thread nigh-impossible to read. the struggle is real


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 22, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i have too many people ignored on this forum. it makes any thread nigh-impossible to read. the struggle is real



I don’t ignore anyone. I hope you don’t ignore me.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2022)

... yea shit lists can make threads look broken


----------



## Erix (Apr 22, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Fixed


Omg

BuffWuff is such a cute nicknameeee!~ OwO

@TyraWadman hey! I want a cute nickname Tyra! >={


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 22, 2022)

*sneaks around like a thief*
Yay, I'm ignored!


beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I... I also do this.
> 
> Glad I'm not alone :v


Nope.  Definitely not alone.  I get neurotic on it sometimes.

Siri, i dreamed my boob fell off and I tried to find it to put it back on.  What does it mean?!?!  Apparently, i'm an ice queen.  That's what it meant.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 22, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> *sneaks around like a thief*
> Yay, I'm ignored!
> 
> Nope.  Definitely not alone.  I get neurotic on it sometimes.
> ...



You marry dis guy?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 22, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> You marry dis guy?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 22, 2022)

Erix said:


> Omg
> 
> BuffWuff is such a cute nicknameeee!~ OwO
> 
> @TyraWadman hey! I want a cute nickname Tyra! >={


...
............
Ehwichs


----------



## Rayd (Apr 22, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I don’t ignore anyone. I hope you don’t ignore me.


nope. but i do have a few really active people ignored so a lot of the time i go through a thread i just get confused as hell cause idk what people are talking about


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 22, 2022)

So unignore.  You'll be fine,..

I think.

Maybe,


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 22, 2022)

Welp, never getting all my writing and story notes off my phone
The data recovery is $800+ and I can't do that


----------



## Rimna (Apr 23, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Welp, never getting all my writing and story notes off my phone
> The data recovery is $800+ and I can't do that



Does the phone still work? As in, you accidentally deleted the items in question?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 23, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Does the phone still work? As in, you accidentally deleted the items in question?


nah when I was sick, I did laundry, and somehow ended up putting the phone through the wash
It's thoroughly broke, and thanks to all the restrictions my mom put on it (parents upset bout me being gay and having a bf), it couldnt save to the online backup that it was supposed to


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 23, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> nah when I was sick, I did laundry, and somehow ended up putting the phone through the wash
> It's thoroughly broke, and thanks to all the restrictions my mom put on it (parents upset bout me being gay and having a bf), it couldnt save to the online backup that it was supposed to


I remember you mentioned this. 

Depending on your phone's manufacturer, they offer free data recovery if you're a student and or have frequently bought their products, though $800 for data recovery isn't that bad, considering the rates nowadays. I'm assuming you're out of warranty, but you should still dig up the warranty information to give to customer service as proof of purchase. Oh, and make sure you're calling the manufacturer's data recovery service if they have a dedicated one; general customer service will always steer toward paid data recovery. On the call, mention that you're a student, if you are, and if you've previously bought products from them, then say you'd be willing to provide a review and testimonial for the data recovery service (if you are). 

It's a shot in the dark, but you've got nothing to lose.

Alternatively, you could shop around for a competitive rate at computer and phone repair places, some of which could probably do better than $800.

Long-term, given what you said about your parents, it might be a bad idea to have a separate prepaid phone to give yourself some privacy, though.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 23, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Imagine being so buff and amazing that you accidentally shatter an ice cube tray when trying to dump the ice cubes out.
> Ugh... I just don't know my own strength sometimes. Sorry everyone. I'll try to keep these muscles in better check from now on.


Me accidently opening one of those swinging doors and smacking against the wall. About sent someone into orbit.

It's ok queen it happens, keep your head up and pick up your crown.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 23, 2022)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Me accidently opening one of those swinging doors and smacking against the wall. About sent someone into orbit.
> 
> It's ok queen it happens, keep your head up and pick up your crown.


No, it doesn't just happen.

She's a tough woman who needs to show those ice cube trays who's boss!  The live for free in her freezer, sitting around all day taking cold water and making ice!  That's easy street.  So, @TyraWadman you go girl!  You smash those ice cube trays and show them that if that ice isn't good, that's what they get!  Those plastic bits are to drive fear into the hearts of the ice cubes that cool the drinks.  

But seriously, doors are dangerous,  especially in public restrooms.


----------



## LameFox (Apr 23, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Imagine being so buff and amazing that you accidentally shatter an ice cube tray when trying to dump the ice cubes out.
> Ugh... I just don't know my own strength sometimes. Sorry everyone. I'll try to keep these muscles in better check from now on.


Couple years ago I found a small leak in one which was probably older than I am. Bought some new ones.

One snapped in half the very first time I used it.


----------



## Erix (Apr 23, 2022)

Yo, I’m just curious if anyone knows

Why did Kope get banned?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 23, 2022)

My Dad took my son out for a boys day.  I wanted to go, but apparently being female is a disqualifier.

I'm missing out on arcade and range time!  And putt-putt!  

I'll show them.  This chick's going bowling.  Don't care where.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 23, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My Dad took my son out for a boys day.  I wanted to go, but apparently being female is a disqualifier.
> 
> I'm missing out on arcade and range time!  And putt-putt!
> 
> I'll show them.  This chick's going bowling.  Don't care where.


Bowling can be more fun than the arcade and range. And easier on the ears.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 23, 2022)

Erix said:


> Yo, I’m just curious if anyone knows
> 
> Why did Kope get banned?


not sure why this time


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 23, 2022)

Panic issues makes me a feel like a potato, I'm actually getting really fucking sick of this. Last night, my nerves decided to tell me to go fuck myself, I felt really nauseous, and I couldn't sleep for another several hours, after having to take my pills, which I didn't want to do.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 23, 2022)

The house behind me is up for sale for $275K USD, the 5-plex (cut up former original single family home) next to me is for sale for $259K USD. I don't really care about the one behind me but the one next to me, that stinking vinyl clad piece of ugliness, will mean I'll have renters over there blocking me from parking in front of my own house and I'll have to put up a fence to show them where their minuscule lawn ends. The last *Jackwagon* that lived in the unit nearest my house let his dog $h!t all over my lawn, killing it off. $259K USD for a building that has  a failing foundation and the poured concrete steps on that side are leaning into the house. Fuckin' neighborhood is going to hell.

Should have mentioned I gave $35K USD for my house in 2018, paid cash for it, no mortgage. If those houses sell for those prices, my property taxes will double or triple.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 23, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Panic issues makes me a feel like a potato, I'm actually getting really fucking sick of this. Last night, my nerves decided to tell me to go fuck myself, I felt really nauseous, and I couldn't sleep for another several hours, after having to take my pills, which I didn't want to do.


I feel very anxious some days, especially since the pandemic caused all the upheaval in life that it did. 

I hope you find some time to relax later and do something you enjoy.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel very anxious some days, especially since the pandemic caused all the upheaval in life that it did.
> 
> I hope you find some time to relax later and do something you enjoy.


Likewise, I just like to reserve my pills for emergencies, not to go to sleep.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Panic issues makes me a feel like a potato, I'm actually getting really fucking sick of this. Last night, my nerves decided to tell me to go fuck myself, I felt really nauseous, and I couldn't sleep for another several hours, after having to take my pills, which I didn't want to do.



Need some clonazepam?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 23, 2022)

In my work there's a web page you can go on and basically praise your coworkers and the like. 
It's awesome. I love that there's ways to actively communicate with your team and show your appreciation for when they help you with something.
I wrote out an emotional paragraph thanking them for the opportunity I never would have had if it weren't for the hiring manager.
...
_*And then I sent it to the wrong person. *_


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 23, 2022)

Tfw you realize that the only man you'll ever love is Loki from the MCU.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 23, 2022)

The feeling of not belonging is overwhelmingly powerful at times. Often I would forget it's there, but it always lingers in the back of my head. And now, after I spent a good time with friends yesterday, I see how little in common I have with them. How I barely have anything to talk about. How I do not belong.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2022)

I belong at home on my couch with my dogs.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 23, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I belong at home on my couch with my dogs.


I DEMAND PRUFF OF DA WUFFS


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 24, 2022)

bark bark head empty


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 24, 2022)

2am and my head is still feeling under pressure. -w-
Still flustered over the almost 2 hour phone call I was on and the messup of sending praise to the wrong person...

Ugh...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 24, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> 2am and my head is still feeling under pressure. -w-
> Still flustered over the almost 2 hour phone call I was on and the messup of sending praise to the wrong person...
> 
> Ugh...


It will work out.  You did the best you could and made a mistake.  Forgive yourself, please and reattack when you are better.  I'm proudof you and what you've done.  Sleep well.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 24, 2022)

So, I have a heat intolerance problem that's made this week especially difficult. 

I've always been easily bothered by hot weather, but a medication I take carries a side effect that makes it worse. This means that I can't stay outside or be active too long if it's not cool enough. It's already reached a high of 80 degrees here, and I couldn't stop sweating. It was almost impossible to sleep. It's only going to get warmer and warmer when summer comes around. I'm actually afraid, legitimately, that I could have a heat stroke one day and be seriously hurt. I try to find ways to gain more tolerance to it, but it's not easy. 

With that said, please, everyone, be careful. There was a nasty heat wave last year, and it took some lives. Don't gamble with it. Don't stay out longer than you need to, and always keep yourself hydrated. We know it's a miserable feeling when you get so hot, and you can't do anything about it. Please, for goodness sake, don't risk putting yourself through that.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 24, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> So, I have a heat intolerance problem that's made this week especially difficult.
> 
> I've always been easily bothered by hot weather, but a medication I take carries a side effect that makes it worse. This means that I can't stay outside or be active too long if it's not cool enough. It's already reached a high of 80 degrees here, and I couldn't stop sweating. It was almost impossible to sleep. It's only going to get warmer and warmer when summer comes around. I'm actually afraid, legitimately, that I could have a heat stroke one day and be seriously hurt. I try to find ways to gain more tolerance to it, but it's not easy.
> 
> With that said, please, everyone, be careful. There was a nasty heat wave last year, and it took some lives. Don't gamble with it. Don't stay out longer than you need to, and always keep yourself hydrated. We know it's a miserable feeling when you get so hot, and you can't do anything about it. Please, for goodness sake, don't risk putting yourself through that.


same issue with heat


hides in insulated room


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 24, 2022)

I want to be where you're at.  It was 80 in February here.  It's almost ready to break 100s.

Just drove through one of the massive New Mexico fire areas featured in the news.  Farmland looks like beautiful pristine desert.  It drives home an appreciation for what it takes to survive here.  Nothing left, according to national news that covered it, but they left out there wasn't anything there to begin with.  It is so dry here, lol.  Nope, real vent is I can't barbecue because of extreme grass fire hazard in my backyard!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> So, I have a heat intolerance problem that's made this week especially difficult.
> 
> I've always been easily bothered by hot weather, but a medication I take carries a side effect that makes it worse. This means that I can't stay outside or be active too long if it's not cool enough. It's already reached a high of 80 degrees here, and I couldn't stop sweating. It was almost impossible to sleep. It's only going to get warmer and warmer when summer comes around. I'm actually afraid, legitimately, that I could have a heat stroke one day and be seriously hurt. I try to find ways to gain more tolerance to it, but it's not easy.
> 
> With that said, please, everyone, be careful. There was a nasty heat wave last year, and it took some lives. Don't gamble with it. Don't stay out longer than you need to, and always keep yourself hydrated. We know it's a miserable feeling when you get so hot, and you can't do anything about it. Please, for goodness sake, don't risk putting yourself through that.



I get too hot when it is 16C because my internal thermostat is set to 'English'. 
When I look at the types of summers you guys have in the southern US I cannot comprehend it. 

But yes, sage advice to stay hydrated and take breaks from being out.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 24, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I get too hot when it is 16C because my internal thermostat is set to 'English'.
> When I look at the types of summers you guys have in the southern US I cannot comprehend it.
> 
> But yes, sage advice to stay hydrated and take breaks from being out.


American Southwest: 40-46C.

Or, it's hot when it exceeds normal bra sizes at WalMart.

Yup, hhhhooooottttttt.....


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm quite freaked out right now, very shaky, weak, and cannot talk properly, words are not coming out right, slightly confused, and I can't think straight. It's like I'm in a permanent state of trauma, and I feel numb, clumsy and detached all over, with pain just under my left knee. Small sounds seem like a ton of noise. Not a normal panic attack, or some episode. I woke up with a slightly warmer than average ambient temperature in my room for a few hours, not sure if that is contributing. It's hard to explain, but it's similar to being in a really dark room, such as a movie theater, a building or some shit, and then walking out on a hot sunny day, and your brain is trying to catch up with the sudden brightness, surroundings and temperature changes in a public setting; it's like something is not adjusting, except this is not going away. Bro, I'm fucking scared right now. I can write text just fine, even though what I'm writing probably sounds trippy, because I have to suffer with this random bizarre bullshit.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 24, 2022)

Nose bleeding or leg locks up maybe suggest Gatorade.
If no, humidifier might help.

I get similar if I don't use my CPAP for a couple of nights or overheat at night


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 24, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Nose bleeding or leg locks up maybe suggest Gatorade.
> If no, humidifier might help.
> 
> I get similar if I don't use my CPAP for a couple of nights or overheat at night



I never use my CPAP. 
And my motorcycle is too slow. I need a faster one.


----------



## Punji (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRREEEEEEEEED.

I require S T I M U L A T I O N

Life is such a dull chore.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 24, 2022)

Punji said:


> I'm BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRREEEEEEEEED.
> 
> I require S T I M U L A T I O N
> 
> Life is such a dull chore.



I AM BbORED, TOO.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 24, 2022)

Punji said:


> I'm BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRREEEEEEEEED.
> 
> I require S T I M U L A T I O N
> 
> Life is such a dull chore.


This is true.......get rid of the chore's, then the fun / stimulation can begin


----------



## Punji (Apr 24, 2022)

Reavos said:


> This is true.......get rid of the chore's, then the fun / stimulation can begin


Living _is_ my chore. D:


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 24, 2022)

When you go to open your cupboard and grab the container to make a smoothie and an entire stack of bowls fall out.
Sorry folks. I'll work on my telekinesis too.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 24, 2022)

Punji said:


> Living _is_ my chore. D:


sorry to hear that and understand this, there must be something that gets you stimulated........no pun intended?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 24, 2022)

Rabbit stroking a kitty?


----------



## Reavos (Apr 24, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Rabbit stroking a kitty?


well I'm happy to give that a go......just need a Rabbit and a cute kitty......do you know any?


----------



## Hiridor (Apr 24, 2022)

Sometimes I wish i was incapable of critical thinking or was able to just turn my brain off for a bit, because it dose nothing but stress me out.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 25, 2022)

Punji said:


> Living _is_ my chore. D:



That is a fucking #mood


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2022)

Punji said:


> I'm BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRREEEEEEEEED.
> 
> I require S T I M U L A T I O N
> 
> Life is such a dull chore.


*sends a whole stack of Game of Thrones DVD's and every Warhammer 40k book/novel*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 25, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Warhammer 40k


There's this awesome fan animation. Amazing quality




I can't send it on the original channel tho as Games Workshop forced the guy to take it down (they're even more obsessed with copyright than Disney)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> There's this awesome fan animation. Amazing quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. My. God. YES. This fan animation is absolutely amazing. Also a potentially good introduction to the Yu'vath.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 25, 2022)

50$ in cab rides and I've got almost nothing to show for it. -w-

Went down to government building to apply for health card. Cool. Wait in line. Etc. Get told I'm at the wrong building. Of course. Even though it said to go here, I guess I was in the wrong. Great. But that's a 30-40 minute walk and time is of value. I need to make sure it doesn't take over an hour to get through in time for everything else.

I was supposed to receive my furniture between 9am and 11am but they called me to say it's being moved in the 2-4pm range. I think they got confused on where to go, because they next asked me if I live in an apartment when I made sure to fill out that I live in a house. It's all on the paperwork. The street I live on is lined with apartments and it sucks because all of their litter/trash blows into my yard.

I make the commute to pick up my pen in person because assholes refuse to deliver it to my door. They're holding it at a hardware store for some reason. I look for a manual mower but of course its the one thing they don't carry. Finally got my tablet pen replacement and it looks like a dildo. I'd never gotten a case like that before but I like the developments wacom does because now it has a resilient travel case that looks phallic and is effective. It doesn't help that the bottom twists XD The cap holds pen nibs, which is also super nice.

BUT AS IT TURNS OUT it was just my wire being fucky. I even used my pen that was presumed to be dead and it worked. I wasn't lying about spilling something onto it though. I guess it's just tougher than I thought! I once had an MP3 for 7 years and it survived many drops into the kitchen sink so I guess I'm just lucky like that! 

I still need to shop for a bit of produce but it will have to wait until I get my furniture. So tired. Woke up early for nothing. And tomorrow is the start of my 10-day work streak. -n-

Edit: I'm glad I didn't chance walking around to find the proper government building 'cause they just called to say they're on their way early. :')


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 25, 2022)

*EDIT: THE TABLE I BOUGHT WAS SUPPOSED TO COME ASSEMBLED AND IT DIDN'T HAHAHAHAHAHA WHO WOULD HAVE FUCKING THOUGHT*

FUCK DIETING TODAY, AFTER I GET MY PRODUCE, IM GONNA GO TO MCDICKS TO GET MCFUCKED


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> *EDIT: THE TABLE I BOUGHT WAS SUPPOSED TO COME ASSEMBLED AND IT DIDN'T HAHAHAHAHAHA WHO WOULD HAVE FUCKING THOUGHT*
> 
> FUCK DIETING TODAY, AFTER I GET MY PRODUCE, IM GONNA GO TO MCDICKS TO GET MCFUCKED



I’M FASTING TODAY,  BUT MCDICKS SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 25, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’M FASTING TODAY,  BUT MCDICKS SOUNDS GOOD.


YEAH! MCDICKS ALL UP IN MY MOUTH.

For sustenance, you see. You people are the dirty ones, not me.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 25, 2022)

I feel like poopoo today 
*dabs*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 25, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> YEAH! MCDICKS ALL UP IN MY MOUTH.
> 
> For sustenance, you see. You people are the dirty ones, not me.


Damn straight.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> *EDIT: THE TABLE I BOUGHT WAS SUPPOSED TO COME ASSEMBLED AND IT DIDN'T HAHAHAHAHAHA WHO WOULD HAVE FUCKING THOUGHT*
> 
> FUCK DIETING TODAY, AFTER I GET MY PRODUCE, IM GONNA GO TO MCDICKS TO GET MCFUCKED


Ho my, I'm sorry ...... I know this is the vent thread but that last line is the funniest thing I've read in a while


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 25, 2022)

yall horny


----------



## Regret (Apr 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> yall horny


Furries be furries, yo.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey mom can I buy a Wacom pen? I don't need the tablet I just really like the way it feels in my hand!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> 50$ in cab rides and I've got almost nothing to show for it. -w-
> 
> Went down to government building to apply for health card. Cool. Wait in line. Etc. Get told I'm at the wrong building. Of course. Even though it said to go here, I guess I was in the wrong. Great. But that's a 30-40 minute walk and time is of value. I need to make sure it doesn't take over an hour to get through in time for everything else.
> 
> ...


It sucks about the card appointment, but you did get the pen and are getting the furniture, so you're taking care of business still. It might help to call ahead of going to the office where you're picking up the health card so maybe they can save you an unnecessary trip.


TyraWadman said:


> Hey mom can I buy a Wacom pen? I don't need the tablet I just really like the way it feels in my hand!
> 
> View attachment 131103
> 
> View attachment 131106


I'd laugh too hard to do anything with that pen.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 25, 2022)

Got a sybian by Ikea?

It just gets weirder every time I read this.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 25, 2022)

made the best/worst financial decision i've ever made a week ago and bought the steam index and full body tracking. it all came today. i will now fade into the world of virtual reality never to be seen again


----------



## JupiterJay (Apr 25, 2022)

MAN its so fucking rude to beg me for comms on my own art posts. like bro MY comms are open, fuck you think i got money??? lmao


----------



## Regret (Apr 25, 2022)

I am so sick of people being so utterly reliant on others while they refuse to even try to help themselves.

A jackass I have the misfortune of knowing is asking for me to help provide a sample so he can pass a drug test to get a job and then get all irate when I refuse. Stop trying to guilt trip me like I owe you something, you are in your 30’s so start acting like it instead of a petulant man-child. It is not my responsibility nor is it my problem.

You made your choices now enjoy the consequences of your own actions and take some personal responsibility for once. Stop blaming society, history, and “the system” for your own failings, the only thing keep you down is yourself. The day you realize this and change is the day you grow up.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 25, 2022)

Regret said:


> I am so sick of people being so utterly reliant on others while they refuse to even try to help themselves.
> 
> A jackass I have the misfortune of knowing is asking for me to help provide a sample so he can pass a drug test to get a job and then get all irate when I refuse. Stop trying to guilt trip me like I owe you something, you are in your 30’s so start acting like it instead of a petulant man-child. It is not my responsibility nor is it my problem.
> 
> You made your choices now enjoy the consequences of your own actions and take some personal responsibility for once. Stop blaming society, history, and “the system” for your own failings, the only thing keep you down is yourself. The day you realize this and change is the day you grow up.



I agree wholeheartedly and I'm sorry you had to even deal with that. I hope they get that smack of reality they need to get their shit together and leave you in peace. )8<


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 25, 2022)

Regret said:


> I am so sick of people being so utterly reliant on others while they refuse to even try to help themselves.
> 
> A jackass I have the misfortune of knowing is asking for me to help provide a sample so he can pass a drug test to get a job and then get all irate when I refuse. Stop trying to guilt trip me like I owe you something, you are in your 30’s so start acting like it instead of a petulant man-child. It is not my responsibility nor is it my problem.
> 
> You made your choices now enjoy the consequences of your own actions and take some personal responsibility for once. Stop blaming society, history, and “the system” for your own failings, the only thing keep you down is yourself. The day you realize this and change is the day you grow up.



What type of job is he trying to get?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 26, 2022)

So, because I'm on Medicare, I have to purchase 90 day supplies of my meds. One med I take is once a week. That's a prescription for 12 pills. How many weeks in a quarter? Last time I checked, it was 13. d00d @ Medicare says 12 pills are a 90 day supply. I ask how many weeks in a quarter, he says without skipping a beat, 12. It's 12.

FML

I ordered my CPAP resupplies and since it was the six month resupply, I ordered a new humidifier chamber for my ResMed AirSense 11. I hasn't arrived so I called Apria to enquire as to the arrival date. Their exact words; We already shipped it and you signed for it. Um, NO. Where's your proof I signed for it? They can't share that information.

Double FML


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 26, 2022)

This begins the start of my ten day stretch....

I'm so tired and I just woke up.

Today is our last day with help. Allegedly the real helpline is slower than the system we currently use. We are doomed. XD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 26, 2022)

I wondered why I had slept so well until I realized my alarm clock didn't work and I was late -_-


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 26, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wondered why I had slept so well until I realized my alarm clock didn't work and I was late -_-


Been there, done that, have the t-shirt. My current alarm clock, an AC powered one, has a backup battery for when the power goes out. The backup doesn't work now probably due to a blackout hurting the internal circuitry. I need a new alarm clock.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Been there, done that, have the t-shirt. My current alarm clock, an AC powered one, has a backup battery for when the power goes out. The backup doesn't work now probably due to a blackout hurting the internal circuitry. I need a new alarm clock.



I have the t-shirt, the lunchbox, and a signed poster.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 26, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wondered why I had slept so well until I realized my alarm clock didn't work and I was late -_-





Kellan Meig'h said:


> Been there, done that, have the t-shirt. My current alarm clock, an AC powered one, has a backup battery for when the power goes out. The backup doesn't work now probably due to a blackout hurting the internal circuitry. I need a new alarm clock.





Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have the t-shirt, the lunchbox, and a signed poster.


My parents basically used the same alarm clock for probably 20 years until a few years ago. That thing was ancient, it had fake wood paneling on it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My parents basically used the same alarm clock for probably 20 years until a few years ago. That thing was ancient, it had fake wood paneling on it.



No alarm clock can defeat me. I will sleep walk across the room and shut it off.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> No alarm clock can defeat me. I will sleep walk across the room and shut it off.


idk the noise that thing made sounded like the gates of hell had opened.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> idk the noise that thing made sounded like the gates of hell had opened.



That’s easy enough to incorporate into my dream. There is usually a large machine of some kind that is broken and making noises.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> No alarm clock can defeat me. I will sleep walk across the room and shut it off.


Trust me when I say, I had an alarm clock that was so annoying that I actually started waking up to turn it off...
Then go back to sleep.
It would wake up the whole house, yes my parents got it for me so I wouldn't be late for super early work shift.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> This begins the start of my ten day stretch....
> 
> I'm so tired and I just woke up.
> 
> Today is our last day with help. Allegedly the real helpline is slower than the system we currently use. We are doomed. XD


Good luck with it.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> So, because I'm on Medicare, I have to purchase 90 day supplies of my meds. One med I take is once a week. That's a prescription for 12 pills. How many weeks in a quarter? Last time I checked, it was 13. d00d @ Medicare says 12 pills are a 90 day supply. I ask how many weeks in a quarter, he says without skipping a beat, 12. It's 12.
> 
> FML
> 
> ...


Might want to go to the post office or call the carrier since it's a possibility someone in the delivery chain could've walked with it. It's amazing how this stuff turns out after you ask about it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 26, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Been there, done that, have the t-shirt. My current alarm clock, an AC powered one, has a backup battery for when the power goes out. The backup doesn't work now probably due to a blackout hurting the internal circuitry. I need a new alarm clock.


I want the shirt too


Baron Tredegar said:


> My parents basically used the same alarm clock for probably 20 years until a few years ago. That thing was ancient, it had fake wood paneling on it.


Did the fake wood paneling start having fake termites eating it?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

How is relationship formed? How find mate?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> How is relationship formed? How find mate?


Hey, what's up?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Hey, what's up?


I’m just being miserable


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m just being miserable


Me too


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> How is relationship formed? How find mate?


Perform intricate dance to impress female.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Perform intricate dance to impress female.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 26, 2022)

I can never relax when I'm on the clock. Even during my breaks I'm constantly worrying about being thrown into a call again.

What if it happens and I'm on the toilet?!?!? Noooooo-


----------



## Reavos (Apr 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I can never relax when I'm on the clock. Even during my breaks I'm constantly worrying about being thrown into a call again.
> 
> What if it happens and I'm on the toilet?!?!? Noooooo-


Im sure if your in the toilet your employer does expect you to pick up the phone?
Thats just mean if thats the case, toilet time is private time.....you never know how long things take.
For what its worth, the breaks are there to give you a bit of restbite / down time from the madness.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 26, 2022)

Reavos said:


> Im sure if your in the toilet your employer does expect you to pick up the phone?
> Thats just mean if thats the case, toilet time is private time.....you never know how long things take.
> For what its worth, the breaks are there to give you a bit of restbite / down time from the madness.


I think it might be a customer call she is worried about missing. Might be wrong.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

I hate it when people on the toilet are talking on the phone. Toilet is quiet time. Do not speak.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 26, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I think it might be a customer call she is worried about missing. Might be wrong.


I didnt think of that....Im in a similar position (job role) and your quite right you dont want to miss important calls, I do try to get peoples numbers so I can call them back if I get cut off or to give them updates to there queries.
you would be surprised how bad the phone signal is over here......thats my VENT for the day.


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I hate it when people on the toilet are talking on the phone. Toilet is quiet time. Do not speak.


yer whats that about......leave the phone for five minutes, also for me I like to be on my own in the toilet


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> How is relationship formed? How find mate?


I don't know if you're being serious, but it might help to ask what you feel is preventing you from being in a relationship and then working things out from there.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't know if you're being serious, but it might help to ask what you feel is preventing you from being in a relationship and then working things out from there.



I don’t make myself available. I know that.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 26, 2022)

Reavos said:


> I didnt think of that....Im in a similar position (job role) and your quite right you dont want to miss important calls, I do try to get peoples numbers so I can call them back if I get cut off or to give them updates to there queries.
> you would be surprised how bad the phone signal is over here......thats my VENT for the day.
> 
> yer whats that about......leave the phone for five minutes, also for me I like to be on my own in the toilet


I'm not in that industry, so much of the time it's either someone from the firm or a client, which gives me breathing room to not answer immediately. Also, for the coworkers I hear from on a regular basis, most report to me and my direct report rarely calls unscheduled. 

But it might help to use the bathroom before work starts and lunch, especially if you're working at home right now.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I don’t make myself available. I know that.


And knowing is half the battle. But being Captain Obvious, make some time to mingle with people on the side.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> And knowing is half the battle. But being Captain Obvious, make some time to mingle with people on the side.



And I hate mingling.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 26, 2022)

Reavos said:


> Im sure if your in the toilet your employer does expect you to pick up the phone?
> Thats just mean if thats the case, toilet time is private time.....you never know how long things take.
> For what its worth, the breaks are there to give you a bit of restbite / down time from the madness.



With how our system is set up, it's a little different.
As soon as you log in, you are active and calls can come in at any time.
They have break/lunch options to flick to, but I've had the misfortune of a glitch flipping me back onto 'Ready' and I suddenly get connected with someone when I'm microwaving my lunch XD

It's made me paranoid!


----------



## Hiridor (Apr 26, 2022)

socializing is hard


----------



## Reavos (Apr 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> With how our system is set up, it's a little different.
> As soon as you log in, you are active and calls can come in at any time.
> They have break/lunch options to flick to, but I've had the misfortune of a glitch flipping me back onto 'Ready' and I suddenly get connected with someone when I'm microwaving my lunch XD
> 
> It's made me paranoid!


WOW , you really are in the thick of it. one of my colleague's is in the same type of situation and unfortunately it drives him mad too.
on our system he did tell me there was an option to put yourself to unavilable for a short while, do notes / gather thoughts.
BUT if there is a glitch then there is not much you can do, are you allowed to disconnect your headset when you go to break / lunch?
Does sound like a tough gig


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 26, 2022)

Reavos said:


> WOW , you really are in the thick of it. one of my colleague's is in the same type of situation and unfortunately it drives him mad too.
> on our system he did tell me there was an option to put yourself to unavilable for a short while, do notes / gather thoughts.
> BUT if there is a glitch then there is not much you can do, are you allowed to disconnect your headset when you go to break / lunch?
> Does sound like a tough gig


I know that's everyone's thought when it comes to call centers. I know I was terrified XD but the company I work for is supportive and like... 'up to date'. Pays you a living wage, paid time off, benefits, everything!

I would also say 95% of the customers I had since I started are all pleasant and chatty cathys. Then the other 5% are impatient but also understand it's not my fault why things ended up the way they did.

Not about to say every call center is like that though. I think the key give away was that they don't push sales, because why trick someone into signing up for something if they just cancel in the end. TuT


----------



## Regret (Apr 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I agree wholeheartedly and I'm sorry you had to even deal with that. I hope they get that smack of reality they need to get their shit together and leave you in peace. )8<



So do I, thankfully in about three more months I won't have to put up with his BS.  The funny thing is he already received and accepted the offer which stipulates their drug policy and now has the audacity of acting both surprised and as a victim.



RAM said:


> What type of job is he trying to get?


Hazmat cleanup, site remediation, and ecological restoration.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> And I hate mingling.


I mean, it's necessary, especially if you want a relationship but also for friendships and maintaining relations with people.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I can never relax when I'm on the clock. Even during my breaks I'm constantly worrying about being thrown into a call again.
> 
> What if it happens and I'm on the toilet?!?!? Noooooo-


*holds out tampon like a Dr. WHO screwdriver*
I HAVE THE POWAH!


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 27, 2022)

Okay this a stupid vent but I felt bad after showing my 'sona for a smash or pass thing and everyone passed. One person even said, "Hard pass." Ouch dude.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> With how our system is set up, it's a little different.
> As soon as you log in, you are active and calls can come in at any time.
> They have break/lunch options to flick to, but I've had the misfortune of a glitch flipping me back onto 'Ready' and I suddenly get connected with someone when I'm microwaving my lunch XD
> 
> It's made me paranoid!


I worked for a customer support outfit, can't name the name since I'm still under an NDA. That runs out next year, thankfully. I had a boss that would flip me back on call five minutes after my lunch started. I just talked to the customers with a mouth full of food or crunched my 'tater chips on the call. That's potato crisps for you Brits. I had a customer ask me if I was eating, I said yeah, this was supposed to be my lunch but my boss, called out by name, put me back on call. He hung up and called back, giving my boss an ear full. I was let go the next day. Fair labor board put me back to work two days later. Screen shots are a good thing to have. I quit a year after that. Just wasn't worth the effort to tell people a DVD drive couldn't read a Blu-Ray disc, a USB thumb drive will not fit into a HDMI socket, the file they deleted, then cleared the trash on is now unrecoverable, shit like that. Only one in fifty knew something that I talked with. eighteen months of hell that could have been better if "That Company" had not made garbage Chromebooks and cheap Atom processor powered mini-laptops.

Toilet breaks were easy; turn off the wifi on my laptop, silence my phone then go take a dump or a leak in peace. It did require that phone to have no  voice mail set up for it to go to an outgoing message that sounded legit. It stated the number you're trying to reach is either out of service or unavailable. Please call XXX-XXX-XXXX, the number for the customer support main line.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 27, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I worked for a customer support outfit, can't name the name since I'm still under an NDA. That runs out next year, thankfully. I had a boss that would flip me back on call five minutes after my lunch started. I just talked to the customers with a mouth full of food or crunched my 'tater chips on the call. That's potato crisps for you Brits. I had a customer ask me if I was eating, I said yeah, this was supposed to be my lunch but my boss, called out by name, put me back on call. He hung up and called back, giving my boss an ear full. I was let go the next day. Fair labor board put me back to work two days later. Screen shots are a good thing to have. I quit a year after that. Just wasn't worth the effort to tell people a DVD drive couldn't read a Blu-Ray disc, a USB thumb drive will not fit into a HDMI socket, the file they deleted, then cleared the trash on is now unrecoverable, shit like that. Only one in fifty knew something that I talked with. eighteen months of hell that could have been better if "That Company" had not made garbage Chromebooks and cheap Atom processor powered mini-laptops.
> 
> Toilet breaks were easy; turn off the wifi on my laptop, silence my phone then go take a dump or a leak in peace. It did require that phone to have no  voice mail set up for it to go to an outgoing message that sounded legit. It stated the number you're trying to reach is either out of service or unavailable. Please call XXX-XXX-XXXX, the number for the customer support main line.


Ouch.

Yeah that's way worse than my experience with customer support.  Half the people who called in on mine actually KNEW... about 80% of what they were talking about.  Good luck getting through to them that bad Wi-Fi is not something we could send a tech for.

Unfortunately, we were instructed to act like they were idiots.  We were instructed to make 100% sure they walked through all the steps and they were PISSED OFF at us all the time.  That job did not want us using our intelligence - they wanted us using a script.

And the call volume was so high that we didn't get any time to decompress or take our required notes between calls.

I probably could have handled tech support if I got the leeway to think, but that job soured me permanently on it.

I do not exaggerate when I say some of the other employees referred to our call center as a 'sweatshop'.  Yes, I know it comes off a little insensitive in comparison, because unlike the real deal we actually GOT our breaks and lunches.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 27, 2022)

Would love to get, like, at least a few days at a stretch of no pain. Yesterday my knee was acting up, today I woke with a headache.


----------



## GemStoner (Apr 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh man not this. :{



I find it interesting you think Bush would have to be "in the know" in the first place. 

Besides the best evidence wasn't even the physical fallout, it's the suspicious stock trading activity that took place right before 9/11, there were people who stood to profit from the knowledge of the impending attack and they did.

I can't understand why more people aren't talking about the fact that (at least western society if not more) is going to collapse over the rent and housing crisis alone. I foresee the economy collapsing beyond repair and an all out war between the owner class and the average people, oops there I go being an alarmist victim again, that's no fun!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 27, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> I find it interesting you think Bush would have to be "in the know" in the first place.
> 
> Besides the best evidence wasn't even the physical fallout, it's the suspicious stock trading activity that took place right before 9/11, there were people who stood to profit from the knowledge of the impending attack and they did.
> 
> I can't understand why more people aren't talking about the fact that (at least western society if not more) is going to collapse over the rent and housing crisis alone. I foresee the economy collapsing beyond repair and an all out war between the owner class and the average people, oops there I go being an alarmist victim again, that's no fun!


People focus so much on speculation of how the buildings collapsed, when there are both preceding and succeeding events that do not have justification, such as the stock options of the airlines you mentioned, and the war on countries that didn't deserve it, which was sold on very fallacious arguments, such as "the fight for freedom", or, "war on terror", which ironically ended up being terrorism, if you were a civilian of said countries, which led to more blame on those countries when they retaliated, and, of course, without evidence for the justification for the war.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2022)

I don't believe folk should need to dignify 9/11 conspiracies with a discussion about their validity- and a furry forum isn't the place for that sort of discussion in any case really is it?

Treating a great tragedy in this way can be seriously disrespectful to people who suffered or lost loved ones and who have already contended with decades of muddled public perception that have resulted from the conspiracies.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 27, 2022)

Lovely that I caught COVID-19 and didn't even know I had it this whole time. Explains the GI issues though...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 27, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Lovely that I caught COVID-19 and didn't even know I had it this whole time. Explains the GI issues though...


Congratulations, you now benefit from the single best immune protection to it


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 27, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Congratulations, you now benefit from the single best immune protection to it


My symptoms were pretty mild, and I feel 80% better. So glad it wasn't too severe


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 27, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> My symptoms were pretty mild, and I feel 80% better. So glad it wasn't too severe


And that's natural immunity. The plus side is that it's making your immune system stronger instead of weaker.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 27, 2022)

Deploy it now, damn it!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 27, 2022)

So yeah, 9/11 happened, it wasn't an inside job, and it's tragedy that people I knew and loved died in and has had lasting consequences for here. It'd be great if people could be on the same page and even greater if instead of just posting memes people could say 9/11 happened as advertised.

Just saying.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 27, 2022)

7/11 was a part time job.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 27, 2022)

It's almost like trying to argue with somebody peddling that conspiracy is too far gone, thus making any exchange with that person entirely pointless and unhealthy.

Just my own two cents.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 27, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> It's almost like trying to argue with somebody peddling that conspiracy is too far gone, thus making any exchange with that person entirely pointless.


I mean, it helps to offer reasons why the conspiracy theories are false because then some of the more impressionable people who might to be susceptible to believing them have actual facts.

Just leaving the misinformation uncontested just lets it spread.


----------



## Punji (Apr 27, 2022)

What use is tragedy without humour to mock it?

Let people make jokes, it's been twenty years.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 27, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, it helps to offer reasons why the conspiracy theories are false because then some of the more impressionable people who might to be susceptible to believing them have actual facts.
> 
> Just leaving the misinformation uncontested just lets it spread.


I am sorry you had felt the effects of 9/11 and that it affected you personally. That said.

I genuinely would like to think most people here have the capacity to see through obvious drivel, but yes, technically I don't know for sure. Though I also feel like it'd be patronizing for me to tell people how important is to come to the obvious conclusion that 9/11 wasn't some conspiracy. Something I'm sure most people already know.
Last thing I would prefer to do is be condescending to somebody on a vent thread, it just doesn't feel right for me personally.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 27, 2022)

Punji said:


> What use is tragedy without humour to mock it?
> 
> Let people make jokes, it's been twenty years.


I mean, scumbags have the right to mock a day where thousands of people died, not to mention the many more who died of the illnesses from Ground Zero afterward. Or the people still living with the specter of those sickness.

All because you have the right to do something stupid and wrong doesn't mean you should.



KimberVaile said:


> I genuinely would like to think most people here have the capacity to see through obvious drivel, but yes, technically I don't know for sure. Though I also feel like it'd be patronizing for me to tell people how important is to come to the obvious conclusion that 9/11 wasn't some conspiracy. Something I'm sure most people already know.
> Last thing I would prefer to do is be condescending to somebody on a vent thread, it just doesn't feel right for me personally.


I see at least two guys who clearly don't and there are some people whom quite frankly I think would fall for that misinformation, especially given some the arguments that have been had before. I'd state the obvious to be safe rather than assume.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 27, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I see at least two guys who clearly don't and there are some people whom quite frankly I think would fall for that misinformation, especially given some the arguments that have been had before. I'd state the obvious to be safe rather than assume.


I guess? I mean the guy who made the comment won't budge but, well I genuinely think the other individual is somebody that I think just needs kindness and support in their life more than anything. Would probably benefit from pms and the like explaining things properly. But, that's just me assuming things about him from a cursory glance. He's been a frequent poster in the vent thread as I recall.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 27, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I guess? I mean the guy who made the comment won't budge but, well I genuinely think the other individual is somebody that I think just needs kindness and support in their life more than anything. Would probably benefit from pms and the like explaining things properly. But, that's just me assuming things about him from a cursory glance about the other person. He's been a frequent poster in the vent thread as I recall.


Or people could tell them to knock it off and not raise the topic in first place, directly, especially since on of them has done this habitually.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 27, 2022)

I think you can joke about any topic, sometimes laughter helps to get rid of pain and fear. But if your jokes hurt, that's a good reason to stop talking.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 27, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Or people could tell them to knock it off and not raise the topic in first place, directly, especially since on of them has done this habitually.


Didn't Fallow try that? The guy just went on further about a topic nobody wanted to hear about. It's having the opposite of the intended effect. The other guy admitted he had a particular condition. You know just as much as I yelling at him will make it worse.


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 27, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Or people could tell them to knock it off and not raise the topic in first place, directly, especially since on of them has done this habitually.


Or YOU, could go after the person that actually made the statement, instead of others that also think the conspiracy statement is dumb,  just a thought I had while skimming this while waiting on the food to get here so I could take it to my husband at work.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 27, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I think you can joke about any topic, sometimes laughter helps to get rid of pain and fear. But if your jokes hurt, that's a good reason to stop talking.


9/11 isn't something we joke about in NY and I can tell you I don't laugh remembering what happened that day. I'm not biting your head off about this since I don't you, but you as you said people could stop talking once they see their jokes are offensive. 


Zenoth said:


> Or YOU, could go after the person that actually made the statement, instead of others that also think the conspiracy statement is dumb, just a thought I had while skimming this while waiting on the food to get here so I could take it to my husband at work.


I wasn't going after them and okay. But I didn't want to start a whole argument just coming off work, which that would have snowballed into when I could just generally state the truth. Furthermore, if the community weighed in on this together, that probably would be more effectively than just one person doing so.


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 27, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> 9/11 isn't something we joke about in NY and I can tell you I don't laugh remembering what happened that day. I'm not biting your head off about this since I don't you, but you as you said people could stop talking once they see their jokes are offensive.
> 
> I wasn't going after them and okay. But I didn't want to start a whole argument just coming off work, which that would have snowballed into when I could just generally state the truth. Furthermore, if the community weighed in on this together, that probably would be more effectively than just one person doing so.


Then why is it that you've commented at just about everybody except the person that made the original conspiracy post??? IF you want to go the 'community should way in route' you should probably have started your reply / quote posts with them being aimed at the person that made that comment, logically speaking. I'd weigh in more but I have to drop off some food for my husband and go finish up my shift. Tah tah


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 27, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> 9/11 isn't something we joke about in NY and I can tell you I don't laugh remembering what happened that day. I'm not biting your head off about this since I don't you, but you as you said people could stop talking once they see their jokes are offensive.


I understand that this is a painful topic for you and you would not joke and do not want to hear jokes about this event. I just want to say that for some, this kind of black humor can be a defense.
I think it should be obvious, but just in case, I'll say, I don't think it's funny and never joked about this topic.

And I said what I said, you can joke about anything as long as it's funny, and you have to stop when it hurts someone.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 27, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> Then why is it that you've commented at just about everybody except the person that made the original conspiracy post??? IF you want to go the 'community should way in route' you should probably have started your reply / quote posts with them being aimed at the person that made that comment, logically speaking. I'd weigh in more but I have to drop off some food for my husband and go finish up my shift. Tah tah


Good luck with that.

I felt if I did that, they'd argue endlessly about it. But peer pressure often works because it sets the tone since most people to maintain their place in the community and won't rock the boat with unacceptable behavior usually.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 27, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I understand that this is a painful topic for you and you would not joke and do not want to hear jokes about this event. I just want to say that for some, this kind of black humor can be a defense.
> I think it should be obvious, but just in case, I'll say, I don't think it's funny and never joked about this topic.
> 
> And I said what I said, you can joke about anything as long as it's funny, and you have to stop when it hurts someone.


I see your point and mostly agree with you. Sorry if I came off brisk towards you.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 27, 2022)

Well damn I sure just read something


----------



## NuclearConflict (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Apr 27, 2022)

NuclearConflict said:


> View attachment 131214



Not with your username being within the realm of possible.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 27, 2022)

Aight, I'm ready to read the vent thread's next off topic argument


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Aight, I'm ready to read the vent thread's next off topic argument
> View attachment 131217


Nah dude, you gotta get the.gud shit from @RAM


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 27, 2022)

Omg. Ok.  I am not drunk enough for this derailment.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm not quite happy with the relationship I'm in right now. I wish to find a partner who suites me more, but I don't know how to "break up" with the current one at the moment.


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 28, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> I felt if I did that, they'd argue endlessly about it. But peer pressure often works because it sets the tone since most people to maintain their place in the community and won't rock the boat with unacceptable behavior usually.


Bullshit, you aren't gonna 'peer pressure' the conspiracy poster, by yelling at others that didn't agree with them. This is just a continued pattern of harassment that you have used over the few years you have been on the forms Miles.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 28, 2022)

*grabs a handful of popcorn*


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> Bullshit, you aren't gonna 'peer pressure' the conspiracy poster, by yelling at others that didn't agree with them. This is just a continued pattern of harassment that you have used over the few years you have been on the forms Miles.


Eh it depends sometimes tough love is required so they don’t fall down a pipeline of slippery slopes. (Qanon/Nazi shit) 

Other times pushing people too hard will just isolate them more. Different people require different approaches basically.


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *grabs a handful of popcorn*


*steals your corn of pop*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 28, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I'm not quite happy with the relationship I'm in right now. I wish to find a partner who suites me more, but I don't know how to "break up" with the current one at the moment.


Eh, the best way is to just be upfront with them while being considerate of their feelings. However, you should consider whether you really have irreconcilable differences or if you can maybe talk things through.


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I'm not quite happy with the relationship I'm in right now. I wish to find a partner who suites me more, but I don't know how to "break up" with the current one at the moment.


I don’t think true love exists personally, so if you’re not happy be honest and blunt about breaking up. Better to be happy and alone than sad and together.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 28, 2022)

Today is not my day. Went to bed with more than 8 hours to sleep. Woke up at 3, then 5, then laid there until 30 min before my alarm where I managed to drift off and have a dream that I was hours late for work. 

Last night I tried steaming rice and veggies but for some weird reason it just wasn't working. 

I left it plugged in by mistake over night but came down at one point to unplug it. Surprised it wasn't burnt. So this morning I plug it in to see what's up and then remove the bowl only to realize there was a black takeout bowl sitting in the damn rice cooker. TuT 

So I make a smoothie and it's extra thick. I tip the glass and it all just plops onto my face 

Today is only day 3/10. Today is not my day. TuT


----------



## GemStoner (Apr 28, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, it helps to offer reasons why the conspiracy theories are false because then some of the more impressionable people who might to be susceptible to believing them have actual facts.
> 
> Just leaving the misinformation uncontested just lets it spread.


We literally provided the reasoning why it was, as they say "follow the money"

And sweeping crimes against humanity under the rug is somehow righteous?

now it seems my replies are deleted because I'm "too much" here just like everywhere else.

i really don't belong to this human race. Have fun with your collective denial.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 28, 2022)

Stop derailment of the thread.

Reading other people's issues helps put mine in perspective and deal with them.  I get misinformation and conspiracy theory are the rage at the moment, but this is combative bs.

The replies are deleted because they skirt the line, not cross it and it's stopping more serious action.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 28, 2022)

To make this even more off topic every time 9/11 passes each year my mother reminds me that was the day she found out she was pregnant with me. So theres an awkward thing about me.


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> We literally provided the reasoning why it was, as they say "follow the money"
> 
> And sweeping crimes against humanity under the rug is somehow righteous?
> 
> ...


Please dm me your “evidence”


----------



## SerialHowler (Apr 28, 2022)

Lol, this whole thing is still going.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 28, 2022)

SerialHowler said:


> Lol, this whole thing is still going.


Unfortunately this is not a quick topic to put to bed .......if ever


----------



## Reavos (Apr 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Aight, I'm ready to read the vent thread's next off topic argument
> View attachment 131217


I hope this is going to be shared out


----------



## GemStoner (Apr 28, 2022)

Reavos said:


> I hope this is going to be shared out


Seems like you guys want this to be more of a derailment than it even actually was.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 28, 2022)

The CIA has done tons of sketchy things over the years 9/11 was not one of them. Osama Bin Laden was the mastermind behind that tragedy and he got what he deserved.


----------



## GemStoner (Apr 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The CIA has done tons of sketchy things over the years 9/11 was not one of them. Osama Bin Laden was the mastermind behind that tragedy and he got what he deserved.


Yes sir!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 28, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> Seems like you guys want this to be more of a derailment than it even actually was.


Political discussion is against forum rules is all.


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The CIA has done tons of sketchy things over the years 9/11 was not one of them. Osama Bin Laden was the mastermind behind that tragedy and he got what he deserved.


Yeah they’ve set up a lot of far right militaries/dictatorships over seas for example (its publicly available knowledge too)


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Political discussion is against forum rules is all.


It’s a fine line though when conspiracy people show up and spout some weird shit


----------



## GemStoner (Apr 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s a fine line though when conspiracy people show up and spout some weird shit


You just spouted "weird shit" about the CIA yourself and then denounce doing so on your next breath if it's not one of your "conspiracies" you've personally bought into. Ok. I guess some conspiracies are more "political" than others.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 28, 2022)

What a fucking timing for being offered a more stable job position, I must stay around but I need time off and to see a doc when I move it feels like my tailbone dislocates.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 28, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> You just spouted "weird shit" about the CIA yourself and then denounce doing so on your next breath if it's not one of your "conspiracies" you've personally bought into. Ok. I guess some conspiracies are more "political" than others.











						Seven Resources Debunking 9/11 Conspiracy Theories
					

With the twentieth anniversary of the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks approaching, we recommend sources for better understanding 9/11 and its aftermath. This week: seven resources that debunk 9…




					www.cfr.org
				








						The biggest 9/11 conspiracy theories debunked
					

Why do so many still believe the deadliest terrorist attack in America's history was an inside job?




					www.history.co.uk
				











						9/11 conspiracy theories debunked: 20 years later, engineering experts explain how the twin towers collapsed
					

The World Trade Center buildings were built to withstand wind loads more than 30 times the aircrafts’ weight.




					theconversation.com
				











						Debunking 9/11 Conspiracy Theories | Mick West | Center for Inquiry
					

Millions of people believe that the World Trade Center was demolished with explosives as part of a vast government conspiracy. One of the core pieces of evidence for this belief is the presence of millions of microscopic iron spheres in the WTC dust. It is falsely claimed these microspheres coul ...




					centerforinquiry.org


----------



## Reavos (Apr 28, 2022)

WOW That's alot of information to go through. 
So on that note should we leave it there for a bit.
*catches breath and breathes out slowly*


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What a fucking timing for being offered a more stable job position, I must stay around but I need time off and to see a doc when I move it feels like my tailbone dislocates.


You have a tail made of bone?! :0


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 28, 2022)

Penis.

Never thought I'd catch a break on calls. And now that I have, I wasn't expecting to catch a 2 hour one!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Omg. Ok.  I am not drunk enough for this derailment.



We could always_ start _drinking. :}


----------



## Reavos (Apr 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Penis.
> 
> Never thought I'd catch a break on calls. And now that I have, I wasn't expecting to catch a 2 hour one!!


Well that's a bit of good news.....2 hours of down time.


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> We could always_ start _drinking. :}


I gotta go to work in a few hours so…. Pass me a bottle.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 28, 2022)

Reavos said:


> Well that's a bit of good news.....2 hours of down time.


Yes! Just wish I had something to doodle on while I wait!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> I gotta go to work in a few hours so…. Pass me a bottle.


Omg yes!!! Go kope go!!! Twerk twerk twerk!
Make bank!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Yes! Just wish I had something to doodle on while I wait!





TyraWadman said:


> Penis.



:}


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Omg yes!!! Go kope go!!! Twerk twerk twerk!
> Make bank!


Ew twerking is for basic white chicks. I’m not like all the other girls.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Yes! Just wish I had something to doodle on while I wait!


Just remembered it's these little wins in life that make it easier to bear....and I don't mean the animal, before we go down that road.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 28, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, the best way is to just be upfront with them while being considerate of their feelings. However, you should consider whether you really have irreconcilable differences or if you can maybe talk things through.





Kope said:


> I don’t think true love exists personally, so if you’re not happy be honest and blunt about breaking up. Better to be happy and alone than sad and together.


Agreed. My plan is to not “break up” completely, but rather to scale down our status from relationship back to friendship. Although given how she is extremely insecure and constantly blames herself for everything that demands attention, I don’t know how it’ll all play out.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> We could always_ start _drinking. :}


I might have started already....was I supposed to wait for everyone else?


Kope said:


> I gotta go to work in a few hours so…. Pass me a bottle.


Yer the bottle might be a bit empty by the time you get it....sorry I'll get you a new one


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Agreed. My plan is to not “break up” completely, but rather to scale down our status from relationship back to friendship. Although given how she is extremely insecure and constantly blames herself for everything that demands attention, I don’t know how it’ll all play out.


I’d expect a shitshow, so uh good luck!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> You have a tail made of bone?! :0


And it's likely broken


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> And it's likely broken


Good thing you’ve got free healthcare right?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> Good thing you’ve got free healthcare right?


If you mean that stuff I pay for every month whether I'm sick or not then yes


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’d expect a shitshow, so uh good luck!


Thanks, I’ll need it…


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 28, 2022)

It's already 100*F/like 38C.
I'm just going to write Temps in centigrade so I think aboit boobs.


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's already 100*F/like 38C.
> I'm just going to write Temps in centigrade so I think aboit boobs.


Did someone say boobs?


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If you mean that stuff I pay for every month whether I'm sick or not then yes


That’s called insurance over here, but not everyone gets it unlike free healthcare.


----------



## GemStoner (Apr 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> That’s called insurance over here, but not everyone gets it unlike free healthcare.


Hey hey, politics!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 28, 2022)

Man, the absolute state of this thread.


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> Hey hey, politics!


Hello


----------



## Punji (Apr 28, 2022)

Well since moralizing is all the rage these days...

Drugs and alcohol are bad, m'kay?

Also normalizing substance use and abuse as a method of coping with stress, including in very inappropriate situations, is harmful to others and especially some of the more impressionable members and guests of the FAF.


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 28, 2022)

I has some awful donuts today. Like disgusting as fuck. Like I want to throw it back up. But I can't. ;-;


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 28, 2022)

I was replying to Fallow without full context, because I saw a juicy topic I had previous conversations about, in doing so, I ended up bringing up a talking point I feel strongly about, which, I guess, put me in a bad light again.

Also, I'm a fucking monster, and no one should be surprised, or have high expectations for replies coming from me, since they already know by default that I tend to have unpopular takes. I say this, because the world needs a little honesty here and there, and it fucking sucks you have to live in a bubble, especially when it's full of narratives you just have to accept just to be on good terms with people, or have a group of individuals retain the believe that you are worthy of love, not have grudges held against you 'till your dead, and still have shoulders to lean on, which I otherwise see some still do here, but are very careful with their words, and I feel they as well may sometimes be afraid to speak their minds, but they also have so many friends on here with more mainstream positions, and do not want to break their relationships with them, but honest to God, me personally, I find it hard to just fall into the same docility, just to have a speck of a decent social experience, which is always on the brink of being threatened by saying things other people may not like. But you know what? The world isn't fair, and I keep reminding myself that. I keep the good moments and interactions between me and certain individuals that I've had in memory, but sometimes, those are just reminders of what came shortly after, so I try to find ways to just keep to myself, and be happy when I'm not interacting with anyone. It honestly fucking hurts when people you like can now only think harshly about you for being outside of a bubble, and it doesn't take much for people to just give up on you. I know I'll never have a healthy social life with many friends and people that love me, which has always been the case since I can remember, even when I appeased others in my childhood to my early adulthood, but you know what? Fuck this world.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 28, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I was replying to Fallow without full context, because I saw a juicy topic I had previous conversations about, in doing so, I ended up bringing up a talking point I feel strongly about, which, I guess, put me in a bad light again.
> 
> Also, I'm a fucking monster, and no one should be surprised, or have high expectations for replies coming from me, since they already know by default that I tend to have unpopular takes. I say this, because the world needs a little honesty here and there, and it fucking sucks you have to live in a bubble, especially when it's full of narratives you just have to accept just to be on good terms with people, or have a group of individuals retain the believe that you are worthy of love, not have grudges held against you 'till your dead, and still have shoulders to lean on, which I otherwise see some still do here, but are very careful with their words, and I feel they as well may sometimes be afraid to speak their minds, but they also have so many friends on here with more mainstream positions, and do not want to break their relationships with them, but honest to God, me personally, I find it hard to just fall into the same docility, just to have a speck of a decent social experience, which is always on the brink of being threatened by saying things other people may not like. But you know what? The world isn't fair, and I keep reminding myself that. I keep the good moments and interactions between me and certain individuals that I've had in memory, but sometimes, those are just reminders of what came shortly after, so I try to find ways to just keep to myself, and be happy when I'm not interacting with anyone. It honestly fucking hurts when people you like can now only think harshly about you for being outside of a bubble, and it doesn't take much for people to just give up on you. I know I'll never have a healthy social life with many friends and people that love me, which has always been the case since I can remember, even when I appeased others in my childhood to my early adulthood, but you know what? Fuck this world.


I know exactly how this feels. When I was at that cult "college" last year I felt all of these emotions. I felt as if I had no voice and that I couldnt escape. I thought I was going insane. I got out of there and things improved for me, I hope things work out for you too.


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I was replying to Fallow without full context, because I saw a juicy topic I had previous conversations about, in doing so, I ended up bringing up a talking point I feel strongly about, which, I guess, put me in a bad light again.
> 
> Also, I'm a fucking monster, and no one should be surprised, or have high expectations for replies coming from me, since they already know by default that I tend to have unpopular takes. I say this, because the world needs a little honesty here and there, and it fucking sucks you have to live in a bubble, especially when it's full of narratives you just have to accept just to be on good terms with people, or have a group of individuals retain the believe that you are worthy of love, not have grudges held against you 'till your dead, and still have shoulders to lean on, which I otherwise see some still do here, but are very careful with their words, and I feel they as well may sometimes be afraid to speak their minds, but they also have so many friends on here with more mainstream positions, and do not want to break their relationships with them, but honest to God, me personally, I find it hard to just fall into the same docility, just to have a speck of a decent social experience, which is always on the brink of being threatened by saying things other people may not like. But you know what? The world isn't fair, and I keep reminding myself that. I keep the good moments and interactions between me and certain individuals that I've had in memory, but sometimes, those are just reminders of what came shortly after, so I try to find ways to just keep to myself, and be happy when I'm not interacting with anyone. It honestly fucking hurts when people you like can now only think harshly about you for being outside of a bubble, and it doesn't take much for people to just give up on you. I know I'll never have a healthy social life with many friends and people that love me, which has always been the case since I can remember, even when I appeased others in my childhood to my early adulthood, but you know what? Fuck this world.


You’re not a monster just someone who is confused in life unfortunately.


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I know exactly how this feels. When I was at that cult "college" last year I felt all of these emotions. I felt as if I had no voice and that I couldnt escape. I thought I was going insane. I got out of there and things improved for me, I hope things work out for you too.


Why was the College cult like?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 28, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Agreed. My plan is to not “break up” completely, but rather to scale down our status from relationship back to friendship. Although given how she is extremely insecure and constantly blames herself for everything that demands attention, I don’t know how it’ll all play out.


That might not happen, but remember to consider and respect their feelings since they're going to feel some type of way about this. Good luck.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 28, 2022)

Applesauce.

That's what I need for dessert and don't have...


----------



## Kope (Apr 28, 2022)

Man my feet hurt after work


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Man my feet hurt after work



Take care of your feet as much as you can 
I’ve been working for 24 years and my body needs major repairs. All I do after work is sit and dull my pain with drugs.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Take care of your feet as much as you can
> I’ve been working for 24 years and my body needs major repairs. All I do after work is sit and dull my pain with drugs.


Damn I’m sorry


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> View attachment 131270


Regardless, have some pets. :>


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What a fucking timing for being offered a more stable job position, I must stay around but I need time off and to see a doc when I move it feels like my tailbone dislocates.


Not sure what's funny about me being in physical pain for over a week now Miles Marsalis but okay


----------



## Rimna (Apr 29, 2022)

I hardly got any sleep this week.
*Dabs*
I guess it's true what they say - evil never rests.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I hardly got any sleep this week.
> *Dabs*
> I guess it's true what they say - evil never rests.


Damn! It all makes sense now!
We all just a bunch of low key super villains!


----------



## Erix (Apr 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Not sure what's funny about me being in physical pain for over a week now Miles Marsalis but okay


I’m sorry but why tf did u choose that video to represent ur pain xD

I swear when I laugh at videos like this, I start to realize the really low bar I have for humor


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 29, 2022)

I am venting because the presentation necessary to be a super villain is unaffordable.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 29, 2022)

Okie dokie, I've gotten over it now, but still, it was a rough week.

So! I just want to apologize for being away for so long. I had stuff to tend to the week before, a whopping seven days, and it really stole away from my time, so I couldn't come and see how all of you wonderful folks were doing! I'm just happy to see that everyone is still coping with their own issues, and managing with their problems and such. I hope for the best for all of you!

It'll take me some time for the revelation I came back to to sink in, eventually.

So, I was away for a week, as I mentioned earlier, though I had been dating this guy I had met for a good five months now. We had formed a strong bond, and things were really looking up, y'know? It was a dainty time, and for the first time in a long while, I felt I could trust someone after keeping to myself for so long. It wasn't exactly an easy thing to do, opening up after a good bout of...over forty different relationships. It those taught me anything, it was that everyone has different tastes, so I try to be accommodating to those I befriend, and dare I say if we ever share such a connection, I ensure it'll be one of joy and all that!

Till I came back, that is.

So after I came back from my week of busy working, I went to check on him, almost immediately. See, I don't like leaving people, and I didn't have a chance to change my status from online to offline, since things went down the drain quite fast for me here. Nevertheless, I was confident in him, since we had always shared a good connection, so much so that I even opened up to him more, telling him more about who I was, and more personal things I only share with someone I truly can call a partner.

Though, seems my trust was greatly misplaced.

Once I came back, I saw he had messaged me over the days of my absence, and right before I went to respond to him, I was greeted with this. 

_"Well, it's been fun. It's been a week now, and I know you would've tried by now. Bye."_

So.....five months went down the drain, so it seems. All that lofty talk of unshakable bonds, and unwavering loyalty was all for nothing, apparently. Even when I give people all the leeway in the world, it can't make up for that.

_But this one, it stung. Still does._

I invested a lot of my time in making sure he was happy, set aside for a few times where the unpleasantness was at its pique. I was kind, caring, affectionate, understanding, and accepting. Funnily enough, he would be gone for ages, I'm talking well over a week or so, yet I would stay there, occasionally putting messages to remind him I was still here, and expressing how much I missed him.

Seems his loyalty was on a seven day expiration date.

He promised many things...many things indeed, but it was all smoke and mirrors. All of our little planning was nothing more than some cruel joke fate orchestrated from the very start, and I was gullible enough to fall for it.

Not to worry though! The impact hasn't set in yet, so I'll just do my best to bypass this icy betrayal. Nothing'll wear me down, not even someone who managed to get real close, only to rip away, taking a piece of me with him.

Yet, I should've seen the warning signs. Always somewhat depressed, virtually never online, albeit sparingly when he wasn't working or something. Not to mention, he had previously been engaged before, and had just left an abusive relationship.

Still, I would've figured that would make someone not want to lose another person like that, especially one who cares about your issues. Seems he didn't care enough about me though, but that's fine. I'm probably still in denial.


----------



## Erix (Apr 29, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Okie dokie, I've gotten over it now, but still, it was a rough week.
> 
> So! I just want to apologize for being away for so long. I had stuff to tend to the week before, a whopping seven days, and it really stole away from my time, so I couldn't come and see how all of you wonderful folks were doing! I'm just happy to see that everyone is still coping with their own issues, and managing with their problems and such. I hope for the best for all of you!
> 
> ...


I’m guessing you’ve already done this but just asking to make sure, have you tried explaining the whole situation to him?

It seems to just be a misunderstanding at the end of the day, one that I would think could easily be fixed if he really did care.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Not sure what's funny about me being in physical pain for over a week now Miles Marsalis but okay


This is the second time, that whenever I expressed a huge paragraph of grief in my life, I saw Miles go ahead and put a laughing emoji. I guess, when you are charismatic and virtue signal all the time, that type of personality goes over few people's heads who think he may be a better person than you are. At least I've been honest about not being some righteous human being, so much so, that I have things I already know pointed out over and over again. There's a few people I still want to be friends with hopefully if they are not holding grudges, but for me, Miles is one who is off the table. Especially, when he's called me out in front of people I really like, and to me, that poses a threat to my friendship with them, especially if he's the type to gets into people's heads about shit that happened in the past, and to a degree, continue to make hyperboles to defame me, whether or not he's right about certain things, it's really the whole shouting "he's a bad man", then suddenly people start ghosting me and interacting with me less. I know some active people here I really liked talking to, then all of a sudden, it was like I never existed to them anymore, and publicly shouting hyperboles and saying awful shit about me didn't help, and I know he's a bad influence, because they would eventually thumb up his takes against me. Since the day I first interacted with him, he's been nothing but a bad influence, regardless of some bad things I've said, and having unpopular political positions. I've dealt with people with that kind of personality in the past, you introduce your friends and loved ones to them, and they'll make your relationships between others hell, or impossible to reconcile.


----------



## Punji (Apr 29, 2022)

I've said it many times before and I'll happily say it again: Good people are good to everyone.

No matter how virtuous a person can pretend to be, he cannot be good until he is good to everyone.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Punji said:


> I've said it many times before and I'll happily say it again: Good people are good to everyone.
> 
> No matter how virtuous a person can pretend to be, he cannot be good until he is good to everyone.


And I could at least admit that I haven't been good to everyone, and I've never pretended to be an angel either.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 29, 2022)

Erix said:


> I’m guessing you’ve already done this but just asking to make sure, have you tried explaining the whole situation to him?
> 
> It seems to just be a misunderstanding at the end of the day, one that I would think could easily be fixed if he really did care.


I would've loved to explain my case, but for insult to injury, he unfriended me as well, ensuring this is a one-sided thing. Didn't even let me explain but it's okie though!


----------



## Punji (Apr 29, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> I would've loved to explain my case, but for insult to injury, he unfriended me as well, ensuring this is a one-sided thing. Didn't even let me explain but it's okie though!


There is no denying the hurt this causes, but if he would abandon you for so little he wasn't going to be a good long-term partner.

The pain now is likely lesser than it could have been in the future. Hopefully you'll be feeling okay again soon! :<


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 29, 2022)

Punji said:


> There is no denying the hurt this causes, but if he would abandon you for so little he wasn't going to be a good long-term partner.
> 
> The pain now is likely lesser than it could have been in the future. Hopefully you'll be feeling okay again soon! :<


I suppose so, when one  looks past it all. Still, I find it rather irksome he went through all those months just to leave over one week. Hypocrisy runs strong in folks, so it appears.

Though, I've bounced back fully! Just wanted to share this to see if my feelings were justified. I can't stay mad or sad for long, so I've already recovered. Granted, it still weighs on me just a little, but I'll endure! Thank you for the words of reassurance!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> This is the second time, that whenever I expressed a huge paragraph of grief in my life, I saw Miles go ahead and put a laughing emoji. I guess, when you are charismatic and virtue signal all the time, that type of personality goes over few people's heads who think he may be a better person than you are. At least I've been honest about not being some righteous human being, so much so, that I have things I already know pointed out over and over again. There's a few people I still want to be friends with hopefully if they are not holding grudges, but for me, Miles is one who is off the table. Especially, when he's called me out in front of people I really like, and to me, that poses a threat to my friendship with them, especially if he's the type to gets into people's heads about shit that happened in the past, and to a degree, continue to make hyperboles to defame me, whether or not he's right about certain things, it's really the whole shouting "he's a bad man", then suddenly people start ghosting me and interacting with me less. I know some active people here I really liked talking to, then all of a sudden, it was like I never existed to them anymore, and publicly shouting hyperboles and saying awful shit about me didn't help, and I know he's a bad influence, because they would eventually thumb up his takes against me. Since the day I first interacted with him, he's been nothing but a bad influence, regardless of some bad things I've said, and having unpopular political positions. I've dealt with people with that kind of personality in the past, you introduce your friends and loved ones to them, and they'll make your relationships between others hell, or impossible to reconcile.


That's messed up


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

Whenever you say anything that reveals vulnerability there's always somebody who reacts with the laughing emoji. 

We should try not to be like that to each other.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Not sure what's funny about me being in physical pain for over a week now Miles Marsalis but okay


It's more the video and "Ah Caramba", but yeah, it sounds like your coccyx might be busted. It could be due to how you're sleeping and or sitting. You probably want to get that checked out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

I assumed you had already seen a doctor Frank. Please see one immediately for coccyx pain. 

Some conditions that involve coccyx pain, like 'Cauda equina' can develop gradually, and need to be treated quickly to prevent longer term damage.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

Accidentally grated my finger today during lunch. Still hurts. :c


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's more the video and "Ah Caramba", but yeah, it sounds like your coccyx might be busted. It could be due to how you're sleeping and or sitting. You probably want to get that checked out.


That's unfortunate that the one time you find a humorous clip I post funny happens to also be the one where I complain about suffering from a work accident


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That's unfortunate that the one time you find a humorous clip I post funny happens to also be the one where I complain about suffering from a work accident


I don't want to derail the thread, but yeah, I'll freely admit don't like you either. That said, you've need to get that checked out and buy some support cushions today. Or don't.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I assumed you had already seen a doctor Frank. Please see one immediately for coccyx pain.
> 
> Some conditions that involve coccyx pain, like 'Cauda equina' can develop gradually, and need to be treated quickly to prevent longer term damage.


As soon as I can get an appointment so about a week from now


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> As soon as I can get an appointment so about a week from now


It's your business, but I'd go today and be admitted to the ER if you can't get an appointment.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

Can never understand how people live off the endless drama and hypocrisy. 

It's like they think provoking is the only way they know how to get/keep someone's attention when all they usually have to do is ask for it.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Accidentally grated my finger today during lunch. Still hurts. :c


Hope you feel better my friend!


----------



## Punji (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's more the video and "Ah Caramba", but yeah, it sounds like your coccyx might be busted. It could be due to how you're sleeping and or sitting. You probably want to get that checked out.


Oh don't you weasel out of this buddy. This hardly the first time you've done this and you aren't exactly one for using the laugh react on actual joke content.

What's your excuse for Jacob's post, what makes his suffering funny? What about this post of mine was so funny, specifically a couple of months after I posted it?













You're a toxic element poisoning the community while trying so desperately to pretend like you're a good person. Anyone paying attention at all can see through the paper-thin facade you have of your supposed morality by how horribly you treat everyone you don't immediately agree with. You're perfectly content with harassing and abusing other people over petty disagreements and act like everyone you don't like are "deserving" of it.

You need to be an adult. Don't like someone, don't like their opinions? Fine, don't like them.

There is never an excuse to be a scumbag to other people for literally no reason beyond them thinking differently. If you absolutely can't control yourself, at least have the decency to do so in private like so many of your own friends.



Fallowfox said:


> Whenever you say anything that reveals vulnerability there's always somebody who reacts with the laughing emoji.
> 
> We should try not to be like that to each other.


And that somebody is always the same person.

People need to be held accountable for their actions Fallow. Friends or not.

Defending this kind of pointless, baseless abuse is unreasonable.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Punji said:


> Oh don't you weasel out of this buddy. This hardly the first time you've done this and you aren't exactly one for using the laugh react on actual joke content.
> 
> What's your excuse for Jacob's post, what makes his suffering funny? What about this post of mine was so funny, specifically a couple of months after I posted it?
> 
> ...


I don't want this to be a derailment ... but yeah, I don't pretend to like you or your friends, given the past things you've done and I'm point-blank candid about it. I'm not a fan of racism or Anti-Semitism (or 9/11 conspiracy theories) and, generally, you can't expect people whom you've offended or whose friends you've offended to actually like you or forgive that.

And I'm friend with people I disagree with on here, so that criticism doesn't really stand up.

You can harp on about this, but I'm not really interested in belaboring this.

Feel free to drag this out among your friends and anybody willing to put up with it here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

Punji said:


> And that somebody is always the same person.
> 
> People need to be held accountable for their actions Fallow. Friends or not.
> 
> Defending this kind of pointless, baseless abuse is unreasonable.



It isn't always the same person; I get this as well from multiple people, Punji. 






None of it should be happening, obviously.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It isn't always the same person; I get this as well from multiple people, Punji.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were kidding in that post though. It was very short, and witty, at least, that's how it appears. Also, wasn't there a level of humor back and forth in that conversation?


----------



## Punji (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't want this to be a derailment ... but yeah, I don't pretend to like you or your friends, given the past things you've done and I'm point-blank candid about it. I'm not a fan of racism or Anti-Semitism (or 9/11 conspiracy theories) and, generally, you can't expect people whom you've offended or whose friends you've offended to actually like you or forgive that.
> 
> And I'm friend with people I disagree with on here, so that criticism doesn't really stand up.
> 
> ...


Oh by all means, let's talk privately then. You know how to reach me if you don't care to do so through the FAF. You like an audience though, don't you?

But please, do tell. What is it that I've supposedly done? And do provide proof for once, rather than more baseless assertions and rumours. I'm sure if these supposedly "racist" or antisemitic" comments or 9/11 conspiracy theories are surely chalked full of evidence and not just malicious lies meant to slander people who don't tolerate your abuse.

Such great friends you are I'm sure.  Disagreements no greater than how to hold a hambuger else they'd be labelled as your famous "Bad Actors."

Debate me in the ring, m9.



Fallowfox said:


> It isn't always the same person; I get this as well from multiple people, Punji.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The single example of anyone else. Still fair enough, though you two were at least talking directly to each other in less than kind words.

I agree, it shouldn't happen. Though only why now you say so I don't know. We as people and as a community cannot allow or tolerate bullying.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> You were kidding in that post though. It was very short, and witty, at least, that's how it appears.



No I was serious. Sometimes the volume of insults I receive gets too much. I'm sure a lot of you here know how that feels. 

So I'm trying not to make anybody else feel like that.  Trying my best anyway- and am always open to feedback.



Punji said:


> The single example of anyone else. Still fair enough, though you two were at least talking directly to each other in less than kind words.
> 
> I agree, it shouldn't happen. Though only why now you say so I don't know. We as people and as a community cannot allow or tolerate bullying.



I don't want to have to go screenshotting other examples to prove a point about this. 

In the past I have put up with this because I thought if I said I didn't like it then people would just send more aggressive messages to me. 

But I can see now that you also don't like it, so I feel I can safely bring it up.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Glad to see we're all being supportive of each other in the vent thread.

Working as intended, am I right?


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Punji said:


> Oh don't you weasel out of this buddy. This hardly the first time you've done this and you aren't exactly one for using the laugh react on actual joke content.
> 
> What's your excuse for Jacob's post, what makes his suffering funny? What about this post of mine was so funny, specifically a couple of months after I posted it?
> 
> ...


Not to say you don’t have a point, but I do wonder how politically motivated this is as an US vs Them type of situation.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Not to say you don’t have a point, but I do wonder how politically motivated this is as an US vs Them type of situation.


We all have our biases though like for instance I like furry goth girls


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Not to say you don’t have a point, but I do wonder how politically motivated this is as an US vs Them type of situation.


These are grudges that are a carry over from when the FAF had a political section. Which I should mention, you should kinda stop mentioning politics, my dude.


----------



## Punji (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Not to say you don’t have a point, but I do wonder how politically motivated this is as an US vs Them type of situation.


I assume politics play a part in things, but I highly doubt anyone even knows my actual stance on any number of topics. Not even my friends or family really could guess with certainty how I might feel about any given thing, much less a group of people who merely assume what I think.

I rather dislike politics and when I'm forced to speak on it, my views are a scatter-plot which will be perfectly outside any traditional box. I'm an unusual 'coon though, so that's hardly a surprise to anyone I think.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> These are grudges that are a carry over from when the FAF had a political section. Which I should mention, you should kinda stop mentioning politics, my dude.


You just mentioned it though :0


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> You just mentioned it though :0


I mentioned it's a theme with you. Not trying to be mean, or be critical. Just asking politely to leave it off the table in the vent thread from now on. Pretty please?


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I mentioned it's a theme with you. Not trying to be mean, or be critical. Just asking politely to leave it off the table in the vent thread from now on. Pretty please?


If you can close Pandora’s box for me I would appreciate it as politics have broken my brain a bit.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> If you can close Pandora’s box for me I would appreciate it as politics have broken my brain a bit.


Twitter is a great cesspool place for political hot takes.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Twitter is a great cesspool place for political hot takes.


I created a new account a few days ago, and It's been weirdly much nicer, even more useful than Facebook imo.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 29, 2022)

I use twitter only for yiffs : pensive:


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> If you can close Pandora’s box for me I would appreciate it as politics have broken my brain a bit.


99% of politics is people arguing and trying to smear campaign against your opposition. That's why it's extremely rare to find anyone that can just have a chill conversation about why they feel and operate the way they do.

Rather than focus on political discussion try to focus on things that directly affect you. Educate yourself on things that are happening locally and what you can do to vote/spread awareness on, assuming that's something you're interested in doing.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> 99% of politics is people arguing and trying to smear campaign against your opposition. That's why it's extremely rare to find anyone that can just have a chill conversation about why they feel and operate the way they do.
> 
> Rather than focus on political discussion try to focus on things that directly affect you. Educate yourself on things that are happening locally and what you can do to vote/spread awareness on, assuming that's something you're interested in doing.


Yeah I just don’t know where to start locally tbh


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I created a new account a few days ago, and It's been weirdly much nicer, even more useful than Facebook imo.


That’s good it’s usually a younger crowd than Facebook so maybe that helps.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I created a new account a few days ago, and It's been weirdly much nicer, even more useful than Facebook imo.


Oh right, the buyout. I might have to give Twitter another try.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> That’s good it’s usually a younger crowd than Facebook so maybe that helps.


No, the atmosphere changed after the Musk buyout, it's still a cesspool, but it feels cleaner.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> No, the atmosphere changed after the Musk buyout, it's still a cesspool, but it feels cleaner.


All hail the Musky Husky :3


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> No, the atmosphere changed after the Musk buyout, it's still a cesspool, but it feels cleaner.


Lol that makes no sense and is probably placebo


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> All hail the Musky Husky :3


I wouldn’t be surprised if he banned all nsfw content so he’s probably anti-furry with how boomer like he is these days.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if he banned all nsfw content so he’s probably anti-furry with how boomer like he is these days.


Errr wut?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if he banned all nsfw content so he’s probably anti-furry with how boomer like he is these days.


I don't think he'd follow in tumblrs footsteps...

Right?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if he banned all nsfw content so he’s probably anti-furry with how boomer like he is these days.


Musk doesn't care about nsfw content lol


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

Honestly I love Musk
He's real cool, and a hard worker
Man has my full respect


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Ha “hard worker” you mean his 


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Honestly I love Musk
> He's real cool, and a hard worker
> Man has my full respect


Engineers are hard workers he just employs them with his parents money. People are so easily swayed through marketing I swear. (Look up his tunnel car idea that is basically a worse train)


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

No... Kope...
He's gone and joined the dark side. TuT


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 29, 2022)

I ate my whole little bucket of delicious delicious grape tomatoes (minus like three that had gone dodgy) and my stomach is so sad. So so sad.

And I made plans for 10:30 AM on Sunday in order to somewhat accomodate everyone's schedules. (By "everyone" I mean "four people I'm closely related to, living in a total of three households, plus myself/boyfriend" so a few hours of overlapping availability shouldn't be a huge deal. You'd think. Buuut my dad is a workaholic.) I'm normally asleep until like 11 because I sleep so badly I'll only get my 8-9 hours if I spend like 11-13 hours in bed. Fuuuck they better appreciate this damn brunch thing (which would have been an afternoon cake-eating thing, but availability) or I will have a sad.



TyraWadman said:


> I would love to have something like that! Unfortunately I haven't been able to find one that isn't meant to carry more than a few pounds. I'm carrying home over 30lbs. I tried finding a decent backpack but unfortunately there was nothing more than small, hot topic bookbags meant for tiny people.


I'm a big ol' durrrp. Because I only just realized. If you still need a good bag to bring home your shopping in, check out IKEA? They apparently have a wheeled shopping bag (though I don't know if IKEA Canada carries it? Showing as unavailable in stores on their website if I'm reading it right, though maybe it's still available for online order, IDK), and like every bag I've ever known someone to have gotten from them has lasted a good long while. And I'm not just saying this because I'm Swedish. 



Kope said:


> Lol that makes no sense and is probably placebo


The biggest effect it could _possibly_ have had (and I mean that literally, as in "more is not really possible") would be a portion of vocal people saying "sod it" and leaving Twitter because they feel like the platform will be heading in undesirable directions in the future. Because he doesn't own Twitter _today_. He could, potentially, own it come fall (or somewhere around there), provided he doesn't back out of the deal by then. There's a whole lot of regulatory bullshit that needs to be handled between now and then. Even if it all goes through, it would be naïve to expect that he will wave a proverbial magic wand and change the service to his whim.

He's not a person I'd prefer to have great influence over the policies of a social networking site. But neither is what's his face, the Facebook dude, and Facebook owns Instagram as well. The up side is, I guess, that there's enough social networking sites out there that some standards of policy are kind of cemented as expectations in the minds of most people. He can talk a big talk about free speech absolutism, but end of the day people expect social media to moderate and remove certain types of content. Social media makes its money off of user numbers. Alienating people because you don't want to restrict people's "right" to be dickholes is not a good strategy for keeping or increasing user numbers.

In the meantime, Twitter is and will be about finding your circles. I'm not always great about not clicking the "trending" links (though I'm slowly learning) even though I know they'll probably just kick me in the gut one way or another, but my experience would be infinitely worse if I didn't curate who I follow, yanno? What makes Twitter less toxic is unfollowing (or blocking, as necessary) toxic people and setting your timeline to chronological so it doesn't toss you random algorithm recommendations.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 29, 2022)

I've been away from FAF for a few days, wonder what people are up to. Let me catch  up on the vent thread.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm a big ol' durrrp. Because I only just realized. If you still need a good bag to bring home your shopping in, check out IKEA? They apparently have a wheeled shopping bag (though I don't know if IKEA Canada carries it? Showing as unavailable in stores on their website if I'm reading it right, though maybe it's still available for online order, IDK), and like every bag I've ever known someone to have gotten from them has lasted a good long while. And I'm not just saying this because I'm Swedish.



I got all excited but when I looked they had none. :C 

Thank you though!!!


----------



## Balskarr (Apr 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I've been away from FAF for a few days, wonder what people are up to. Let me catch  up on the vent thread.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Ha “hard worker” you mean his
> 
> Engineers are hard workers he just employs them with his parents money. People are so easily swayed through marketing I swear. (Look up his tunnel car idea that is basically a worse train)


Please do some research about Musk, mate, you'll love him if you do. He's self made,  parents didn't have money. He started out coding with his brother. 
Years ago when Tesla was on the edge of bankruptcy, he slept on the floor of their factory with his engineers for a year as they worked constantly on their equipment and pulled the company out of danger

I've been following him for years, he's a great guy


----------



## Rimna (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Please do some research about Musk, mate, you'll love him if you do. He's self made,  parents didn't have money. He started out coding with his brother.
> Years ago when Tesla was on the edge of bankruptcy, he slept on the floor of their factory with his engineers for a year as they worked constantly on their equipment and pulled the company out of danger
> 
> I've been following him for years, he's a great guy



Yeah, they didn't have any money, especially his father who owned an emerald mine. A father who said “We were very wealthy. We had so much money at times we couldn’t even close our safe”

Hyper rich billionares are many things but "self-made" is definitely not one of them.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Lol that makes no sense and is probably placebo


There was a sudden change in the type of content and users that would pop up. It could be just placebo, like you said, just because of different stuff happening with the site as a result of Musk buying out the platform.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Please do some research about Musk, mate, you'll love him if you do. He's self made,  parents didn't have money. He started out coding with his brother.
> Years ago when Tesla was on the edge of bankruptcy, he slept on the floor of their factory with his engineers for a year as they worked constantly on their equipment and pulled the company out of danger
> 
> I've been following him for years, he's a great guy


Lmao that’s the funniest shit I’ve seen today


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Please do some research about Musk, mate, you'll love him if you do. He's self made,  parents didn't have money. He started out coding with his brother.
> Years ago when Tesla was on the edge of bankruptcy, he slept on the floor of their factory with his engineers for a year as they worked constantly on their equipment and pulled the company out of danger
> 
> I've been following him for years, he's a great guy


Musk ain't a saint, but he's funny for sure. No clue on where he's going to take Twatter but it's going to be hilarious either way.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Please do some research about Musk, mate, you'll love him if you do. He's self made,  parents didn't have money. He started out coding with his brother.
> Years ago when Tesla was on the edge of bankruptcy, he slept on the floor of their factory with his engineers for a year as they worked constantly on their equipment and pulled the company out of danger
> 
> I've been following him for years, he's a great guy


Rimna beat me to the punch, but yeah, while Elon Musk is a pretty good manager in terms getting speculative ventures off the ground, his family was wealthy in South Africa, which he has regularly spoke on himself. Like, his father was property developer and consultant while his mother was (and is) a famous model. I know during shareholder calls there have been concerns about Musk's sometimes erratic behavior and labor disputes, but you can't argue that he has navigated SpaceX and Tesla through several crises rather deftly.

I think you and Kope raised good points, but could read up on him.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Musk ain't a saint, but he's funny for sure. No clue on where he's going to take Twatter but it's going to be hilarious either way.



TO THE MOOON BRO BUY THE MUwUSK TWITTER COIN NOW


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Musk ain't a saint, but he's funny for sure. No clue on where he's going to take Twatter but it's going to be hilarious either way.


I'm looking forward to it, just because it's a breath of fresh air from the deteriorating trash Twitter was. Plus, it's not like Twitter was taken anywhere all this time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> TO THE MOOON BRO BUY THE MUwUSK TWITTER COIN NOW


Good Lord. That physically hurt to read. >:

TO THE MOON BROSKI!


----------



## GemStoner (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't want to derail the thread, but yeah, I'll freely admit don't like you either. That said, you've need to get that checked out and buy some support cushions today. Or don't.



You don't want to derail the thread, but you don't think constantly laughing at people you don't like when they're vulnerable is disruptive or toxic?

That is not what I would call "coexisting" or "agreeing to disagree" like you're trying to act like you're being.

I feel like I MURDERED this thread and I really didn't think my stupid conspiracy outburst would have this much of a domino effect and I'm sorry to you regs. I know these tensions would probably have boiled over something eventually anyway but I'm still sorry it was this.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Musk ain't a saint, but he's funny for sure. No clue on where he's going to take Twatter but it's going to be hilarious either way.


Yeah he’s like someone who never left high school and posts far right memes all day. It’s bizarre for a grown man to do that shit lol.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah he’s like someone who never left high school and posts far right memes all day. It’s bizarre for a grown man to do that shit lol.


"Far-right" memes, wtf?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

My god, even the forums aren't safe from the outrage over the Twitter buyout. What a world man.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> TO THE MOOON BRO BUY THE MUwUSK TWITTER COIN NOW


Well, yeah I could do without his crypto takes, but I'm not going act like I don't watch the launches on the news when I can. But he could focus more on his achievements like reusable rockets that are lessening the cost of spaceflight and the Starlink system.

I'll admit I had a few Tesla shares before the stock split. Please don't kill me.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> "Far-right" memes, wtf?


Just boomer Facebook shit so center right to far right stuff that gets posted there.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Well, yeah I could do without his crypto takes, but I'm not going act like I don't watch the launches on the news when I can. But he could focus more on his achievements like reusable rockets that are lessening the cost of spaceflight and the Starlink system.
> 
> I'll admit I had a few Tesla shares before the stock split. Please don't kill me.


Not his achievements his workers achievements


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Just boomer Facebook shit so center right to far right stuff that gets posted there.


I wouldn't know, I rarely go on Facebook, because last time I saw, it's mostly divorced milfs thinking they are 200IQ philosophers, or people having a pissing contest with their friends and family.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Just boomer Facebook shit so center right to far right stuff that gets posted there.


Dude, who cares if he's right leaning? Not the end of the world, move on. Enough of the political stuff.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Not his achievements his workers achievements


I think they deserve credit too and his engineers are often overlooked, but he was heavily involved, often on the factory floor, in design and engineering process Tesla and especially SpaceX, so he is due some credit.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

old lady who lives down the street who's friends with our family broke her arm real bad


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> old lady who lives down the street who's friends with our family broke her arm real bad


You could go over there and ask she needs help with anything, if you've got the time.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I think they deserve credit too and his engineers are often overlooked, but he was heavily involved, often on the factory floor, in design and engineering process Tesla and especially SpaceX, so he is due some credit.


Pure Marketing


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Dude, who cares if he's right leaning? Not the end of the world, move on. Enough of the political stuff.


Just don’t want people getting hurt is all


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2022)

... leaves bap spray bottle in thread


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Pure Marketing


Just saying he was involved. I'm not saying he's a saint, but he's made contributions to society through his companies. I agree with @quoting_mungo 's take, except that beyond some layout design changes, based on his business history, I feel he's more likely to maintained the status quo at Twitter or increase moderation despite his rhetoric since this is sizable investment on his part, except where his own interests are involved. I don't think he is going to do anything that disrupts the platform significantly because he knows Twitter has a specific userbase he needs to keep happy and he wants his ROI. I'm sanguine about the takeover.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Just don’t want people getting hurt is all


Understandable and get the concerns you probably have, because I do have them, but I feel we need to wait and see what management under Musk is actually like. 

At work, I had conversation with some coworker who consult at Twitter and they were flummoxed by the some of the furor over Musk acquiring Twitter; a lot of pandering Musk does for a certain set of his fanboys doesn't translate into his business decisions. 

So wait and see.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m so hungry


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m so hungry


Cook.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Cook.



Why not just eat?


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Cook.


I gotta be skinny


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Why not just eat?


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> View attachment 131328


If only Elon musk used his Twitter money to end world hunger (like the UN suggested)


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> If only Elon musk used his Twitter money to end world hunger (like the UN suggested)


"Feed a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man a fish and he is fed for a lifetime."

It's not as simple as just giving money and solving the issue. Otherwise all the overseas charities and the mass amount of foreign aid would have solved the issue.

Just putting it out there.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> "Feed a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man a fish and he is fed for a lifetime."
> 
> It's not as simple as just giving money and solving the issue. Otherwise all the overseas charities and the mass amount of foreign aid would have solved the issue.
> 
> Just putting it out there.





Kope said:


> If only Elon musk used his Twitter money to end world hunger (like the UN suggested)


It's complicated, but there's probably been more progress on that front than you're both aware of.

The money makes a difference, though he donated it to DAFs mostly.

But yeah ...


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> "Feed a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man a fish and he is fed for a lifetime."
> 
> It's not as simple as just giving money and solving the issue. Otherwise all the overseas charities and the mass amount of foreign aid would have solved the issue.
> 
> Just putting it out there.


You’re  right capitalism (the system we live under) can’t survive without exploitation of the poor therefore making them go hungry for not working enough (if they even can in some cases)


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2022)

baps everyone NO POLITICS


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

ben909 said:


> baps everyone NO POLITICS


I agree let’s focus on how I can somehow look like this hot guy in just a few months


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2022)

*farts*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> I agree let’s focus on how I can somehow look like this hot guy in just a few months


*holds up a bag of shed fur and a jug of superglue*


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's complicated, but there's probably been more progress on that front than you're both aware of.
> 
> The money makes a difference, though he donated it to DAFs mostly.
> 
> But yeah ...


I can't really comment on it too much without breaking the rules. Can only really say that corporate interests in said multinational countries has actually done some good in terms of infrastructure. I dare say more than charity. Yes unpopular take, I am aware.


Kope said:


> You’re  right capitalism (the system we live under) can’t survive without exploitation of the poor therefore making them go hungry for not working enough (if they even can in some cases)


That is so unbelievably wrong it's amazing.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2022)

*readies another BAP SPRAY can*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m seriously standing at the stove frying pancakes right now. It’s 1:04 AM. And because 1/6 of the milk (or, honestly, a touch less) is oat milk, the batter isn’t acting like the previous batch in the pan.

I need these pancakes to turn out so I can concentrate on baking cake tomorrow.

Also my feet hurt and the cat took my chair when I got up to flip a pancake.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah I just don’t know where to start locally tbh


Militant wing of the Salvation Army


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I can't really comment on it too much without breaking the rules. Can only really say that corporate interests in said countries has actually done some good in terms of infrastructure. Yes unpopular take, I am aware.
> 
> That is so unbelievably wrong it's amazing.


It's not political, which is why I posted the book. In a sense, the book makes the points that billionaires have made massive strides in combating global poverty, that most governments tends donate less than most citizens are aware (including Americans), and companies have made significant material and monetary ... and despite and because of those factors global poverty has been massively reduced over a ten-year span.

To quote:


> Between 1990 and 2015, more than a billion people lifted themselves out of extreme poverty. As a result, it can reasonably be claimed that the global poverty rate is now lower than it has ever been in recorded history. Nevertheless, according to the most recently available data, 736 million still live on less than $1.90 a day—the global extreme poverty line set by The World Bank.[xiii]
> 
> Singer, Peter. The Life You Can Save: How to Do Your Part to End World Poverty: 10th Anniversary ed. Edition (p. 25). Kindle Edition.



In fact, over 20 years, the proportion of the world's population living in extremely poverty ... has halved.

Most people aren't aware of that.

The actual book makes the case for why regular people should donate 1% of their income to further reduce global poverty, though, partly for the point you made.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *holds up a bag of shed fur and a jug of superglue*


Great now I have fleas


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's not political, which is why I posted the book. In a sense, the book makes the points that billionaires have made massive strides in combating global poverty, that most governments tends donate less than most citizens are aware (including Americans), and companies have made significant material and monetary ... and despite and because of those factors global poverty has been massively reduced over a ten-year span.
> 
> To quote:
> 
> ...


Yes billionaires totally donate for the greater good and not for tax loop holes *facepalms* (or is it *muzzlepaws*?)


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I can't really comment on it too much without breaking the rules. Can only really say that corporate interests in said multinational countries has actually done some good in terms of infrastructure. I dare say more than charity. Yes unpopular take, I am aware.
> 
> That is so unbelievably wrong it's amazing.


https://www.leftvoice.org/under-capitalism-hunger-is-always-just-around-the-corner/ (also that corporate/billionaire boot you're  licking sure looks nasty)


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> https://www.leftvoice.org/under-capitalism-hunger-is-always-just-around-the-corner/ (also that corporate/billionaire boot you're  licking sure looks nasty)


Boot licking = being realistic about the benefits of corporations. As opposed to only focusing on the bad aspects constantly. Sorry I am not frantically shitting on corporations cause rich people bad. Throw out all objective reason, cause rich people bad.  But sure, keep living in a fantasy land. I'm sure the government knows how to run the market better than professionals my dude.  Aint my problem if you're a dolt. Lol


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yes billionaires totally donate for the greater good and not for tax loop holes *facepalms* (or is it *muzzlepaws*?)


There are variety of motives at play, including tax write-offs, but the results (which are due to a combination of philanthropic, governmental, and charitable donations) are clear and concrete.

It's an objectively good thing that we've reduced the number of people living under the global poverty by half to historic lows.

I'd recommend everyone, including you, reading the book, which is a dollar on Amazon and from the Life You Can Save Foundation and perhaps donating 1% of their income to a charity that fights global poverty. This was my favorite book from last year.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> https://www.leftvoice.org/under-capitalism-hunger-is-always-just-around-the-corner/ (also that corporate/billionaire boot you're  licking sure looks nasty)


Bro, seriously...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 29, 2022)

Yay - 1:42 and I’m in bed, pancakes in the fridge, crisis averted. (Though I’m still miffed at how that little bit of oat milk makes the batter behave so different.)

I have survived The Great Pancakening and tomorrow I get to bake instead which at least doesn’t involve babysitting stupid batter in a stupid frying pan for hours.

Sunday afternoon will be great because I will be done with all this nonsense and can just veg guilt free.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Boot licking = being realistic about the benefits of corporations. Sorry I am not frantically shitting on corporations cause rich people bad.  But sure, keep living in a fantasy land. Aint my problem if you're a dolt.


I wouldn't shit on them, but bear in mind that a good portion of the time corporations and even countries making investments in fighting global poverty come with many conditions ... those conditions can be steep.

Now, there are also corporations that donated not just money but resources freely to countries in need, like how pharmaceutical companies have been donating vaccines and medical treatments for common diseases in efforts to eradicate them, often in conjunction with the Gates Foundation, as the book explains.

Also, I see we're off the "good people are good to everyone" philosophy.

Good night.


Kope said:


> https://www.leftvoice.org/under-capitalism-hunger-is-always-just-around-the-corner/ (also that corporate/billionaire boot you're licking sure looks nasty)


I'd say you could also read the book as well too and bootlicking is a bit strong, though I can provisionally with not putting every billionaire on a pedestal. However, I'm a capitalist and we've had mostly productive conversations ... so food for thought.

Not everybody who is capitalist is evil or uninterested in combating poverty.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I wouldn't shit on them, but bear in mind that a good portion of the time corporations and even countries making investments in fighting global poverty with any conditions ... those conditions can be steep.
> 
> Now, there are also corporation that donated not just money but resources freely to countries in need, like how pharmaceutical companies have been donating vaccines and medical treatments for common diseases in efforts to eradicate them, often in conjunction with the Gates Foundation, as the book explains.
> 
> ...


I know and believe you I'm not advocating for overthrowing captialism overnight either. More like social democracies like the EU then transition to Socialism so more workers are represented where they work so they don't get exploited.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Also, I see we're off the "good people are good to everyone" philosophy.


Miles, I had nothing do with your spat with Punji, nor do I claim to be a paragon, that's your domain man. If you got problem with what Punji said, take it up with him. I'm not going to speak for him. You act like I'm his keeper, he's his own person. You should treat him like it.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Yay - 1:42 and I’m in bed, pancakes in the fridge, crisis averted. (Though I’m still miffed at how that little bit of oat milk makes the batter behave so different.)
> 
> I have survived The Great Pancakening and tomorrow I get to bake instead which at least doesn’t involve babysitting stupid batter in a stupid frying pan for hours.
> 
> Sunday afternoon will be great because I will be done with all this nonsense and can just veg guilt free.


I love bread and syrup too


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

I think we can all agree tho that no matter what a nation looks like, people are gonna get exploited.
People just seem to love doin that

Now we should prolly stop before we get in trouble here, keep the vent thread for its real purpose


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> There are variety of motives at play, including tax write-offs, but the results (which are due to a combination of philanthropic, governmental, and charitable donations) are clear and concrete.
> 
> It's an objectively good thing that we've reduced the number of people living under the global poverty by half to historic lows.
> 
> I'd recommend everyone, including you reading the book, which is a dollar on Amazon and from the Life You Can Save Foundation and perhaps donating 1% to a charity that fights global poverty. This was my favorite book from last year.


OK so what happens during a recession when people have less to donate. Why do we throw out so much food and have people starving (even have cases where fast food lock their dumpsters so poor people can't eat from there)


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I think we can all agree tho that no matter what a nation looks like, people are gonna get exploited.
> People just seem to love doin that
> 
> Now we should prolly stop before we get in trouble here, keep the vent thread for its real purpose


Is this not a form of venting as I don't have anyone else to chat with topics like this with.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Is this not a form of venting as I don't have anyone else to chat with topics like this with.


Just DM them man. Chris almighty.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Just DM them man. Chris almighty.


They can DM me too


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Is this not a form of venting as I don't have anyone else to chat with topics like this with.


There is an entire internet out there mate, find a spot that doesn't forbid politics

And on the mention of dms, feel free to dm me if you wanna chat. I'm not a big talker when it comes to politics, and I can certainly say my views are very different than yours, but I'm up to discuss whatever as long as its kept civil


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2022)

I have a splinter


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have a splinter


*german doctor voice* I'm sorry sir but we'll have to amputate


----------



## Reavos (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> OK so what happens during a recession when people have less to donate. Why do we throw out so much food and have people starving (even have cases where fast food lock their dumpsters so poor people can't eat from there)


yep, ive also seen this at supermakets as well......good food going to the incinerator.....when it could go to so meny other places


----------



## Reavos (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have a splinter


pull it out.....dont leave it in there, where is the splinter?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2022)

Reavos said:


> pull it out.....dont leave it in there, where is the splinter?



On the side of my finger, and it’s a sliver of metal.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> On the side of my finger, and it’s a sliver of metal.


they are the worst.....being on the side I bet you keep knocking it, need bright light /  beverage / tweezers ..... time for operation


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2022)

Reavos said:


> they are the worst.....being on the side I bet you keep knocking it, need bright light /  beverage / tweezers ..... time for operation



I’ll just leave it. My body will eat it.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 29, 2022)

Man, these last few thread pages...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> I love bread and syrup too


These pancakes are all going to be crepes for brunch on Sunday. No sweet pancakes. If I feel up to it I might make banana-maple scones, though.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> OK so what happens during a recession when people have less to donate. Why do we throw out so much food and have people starving (even have cases where fast food lock their dumpsters so poor people can't eat from there)


We could pick over this in depth privately tomorrow maybe, but these are separate economic concerns:

1. The book advocates for people donating 1% of their income towards a vetted charity with a role in combating global poverty. This isn't large amount for most people, but admittedly charitable giving does fall during recessions since people tend to tighten the belt by stopping their charitable contributions, which can be reasonable.

2. Food waste is admittedly a major problem, especially in cities, but it can be costly for businesses to hold food to feed those who might need it because often it expires quickly and they need to move in new stock, particularly for restaurants. 

One thing being done to keep this food from going to waste is having charities like City Harvest pick up the food and distribute it to community food programs that give it to those who need it. 

You could find organizations that do this where you are and work with them, possibly. City Harvest always needs drivers and volunteers here, so I imagine it's the same over there.

3. Fast food restaurants lock their dumpsters because honestly homeless people shouldn't eat the food put in there since it has probably expired and most definitely isn't clean enough for human consumption once it is in there. There are also concerns about animals like cats and raccoons going in spreading the garbage outside, which businesses can be cited for.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> We could pick over this in depth privately tomorrow maybe, but these are separate economic concerns:
> 
> 1. The book advocates for people donating 1% of their income towards a vetted charity with a role in combating global poverty. This isn't large amount for most people, but admittedly charitable giving does fall during recessions since people tend to tighten the belt by stopping their charitable contributions, which can be reasonable.
> 
> ...


Yeah we need more local organizations that help fix our broken right wing country’s policies and it’s affects on the working poor.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah we need more local organizations that help fix our broken right wing country’s policies and it’s affects on the working poor.


In a lot of cases, it isn't a left or right problem; NYC has had a problem with food waste across administrations. It was a problem when I was interning in the mayor's office in college and it's still extant now, though more is being done now with attention on the homelessness problem here. Furthermore, at City Harvest meetups I always see a variety of people helping, liberals and conservatives, secular and religious charitable organizations. So there's a lot of people trying to solve the problem.

Have a good night.


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 29, 2022)

I'M GOING TO FUCKING SCREAM. GOOD LORD.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 29, 2022)

Hot takes all over the place.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Hot takes all over the place.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Well, yeah I could do without his crypto takes, but I'm not going act like I don't watch the launches on the news when I can. But he could focus more on his achievements like reusable rockets that are lessening the cost of spaceflight and the Starlink system.
> 
> I'll admit I had a few Tesla shares before the stock split. Please don't kill me.



I mean I am buying csgo skins as a form of investment so buying actual stocks or even crypto isn't any worse. 

I did watch some SpaceX launches, but overall, what Elon's companies do and offer is so completely unobtainable for me that I can't justify spending my time on it, or on him. His purchase of Twitter means nothing to me.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I mean I am buying csgo skins as a form of investment so buying actual stocks or even crypto isn't any worse.


*looks at tf2's economy with valve ignoring the game's problems*
*cries*


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

Painus


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Hot takes all over the place.


Not as hot as you


----------



## Rimna (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *looks at tf2's economy with valve ignoring the game's problems*
> *cries*



*Rimna has reacted to your post with #mood*


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> I agree let’s focus on how I can somehow look like this hot guy in just a few months


Seriously though why can’t I look like this irl


----------



## Rimna (Apr 30, 2022)

I think I got windows to work. Fucking Linux piece of shit os that can't create a bootable USB flashdrive.

I had to use a dvd like some caveman, but at least it looks like it's going to work


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Not as hot as you


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

Finding out I am bleeding when I get back from a run. 
I think a sharp twig must have clipped me.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Finding out I am bleeding when I get back from a run.
> I think a sharp twig must have clipped me.


I was a runner once. Then I took a sharp twig to the knee.

Seriously, though, I hope it’s nothing serious.


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Finding out I am bleeding when I get back from a run.
> I think a sharp twig must have clipped me.


How bad is it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

Honestly it's a tiny cut; things just bleed a lot if your heart rate is high.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 30, 2022)

I killed an artist's vision for a rendered art they wanted to do as a more feral version of my fursona.  I feel like a horrible bitch on it.  Arrgh, it's going to drive me bonkers for a long while.  I hate it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I killed an artist's vision for a rendered art they wanted to do as a more feral version of my fursona.  I feel like a horrible bitch on it.  Arrgh, it's going to drive me bonkers for a long while.  I hate it.



What're you commissioning? :}


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Why was the College cult like?


The Wikipedia article does a good job going over the basics.








						Pensacola Christian College - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 30, 2022)

Gym memberships are poopy.
Either you pay the first time fee and pay 15 a month or you pay 25 a month for all of the 'perks' that can't actually be fulfilled because every else is using them.

Each of them are subject to an annual fee. Gr.

I'll likely settle for the 15 since my work can reimburse me. The other one wouldnt even cover half a year.

Oh yeah. And the other gym alternative? 30 every two weeks. Fuck that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Gym memberships are poopy.
> Either you pay the first time fee and pay 15 a month or you pay 25 a month for all of the 'perks' that can't actually be fulfilled because every else is using them.
> 
> Each of them are subject to an annual fee. Gr.
> ...



I do my workouts at home for free. What benefit does the gym specifically offer you?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I do my workouts at home for free. What benefit does the gym specifically offer you?


Not having to buy my own equipment :') and space. I don't own anything and mom forgot to donate her weights to me when I moved out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Not having to buy my own equipment :') and space. I don't own anything and mom forgot to donate her weights to me when I moved out.



I'm going to take a photo of my workout space and equipment. Gimme a jiffy.






That's what I'm working with.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to take a photo of my workout space and equipment. Gimme a jiffy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres nothing wrong with that....I've had to do the same, best bit is ..... it works and saves a few pennies.
it wasnt until I moved home that I finally changed them.......more space


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to take a photo of my workout space and equipment. Gimme a jiffy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I just don't know how even that would be for me. And I'm not knocking your style, I think it's awesome you can accomplish so much for so little as it is!

I'm just the kind of person that gets bored walking and Lord knows I'd be the one to let those boxes of rocks slip from my hands and land on me.


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Wikipedia article does a good job going over the basics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang it’s like the 1960’s down there


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

I got suspended on Twitter for calling Elon a twat who doesn’t know what he’s talking about when it comes to medicine.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 30, 2022)

Thants a great way to make friends .....remember hes the big boss now


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 30, 2022)

Reavos said:


> Thants a great way to make friends .....remember hes the big boss now


I dont think he actually will own twitter till the fall tho


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 30, 2022)

Lord, the second wind to the Twitter debate. This poor thread.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 30, 2022)

Let's not act like this is 1984 folks.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 30, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> Let's not act like this is 1984 folks.


How about 1986?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> Let's not act like this is 1984 folks.



Preoccupied. 19. 19. 1985.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> How about 1986?



How about 1985?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to take a photo of my workout space and equipment. Gimme a jiffy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the prison workout.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 30, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> Let's not act like this is 1984 folks.



It iS SuPpOsEd To Be fIcTiON, NoT a ManUaL


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> It iS SuPpOsEd To Be fIcTiON, NoT a ManUaL



I must confess that I just committed a thoughtcrime.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I must confess that I just committed a thoughtcrime.



That's understandable I would have done the same


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 30, 2022)

Tonight is literally the last time I need to put medicine in ragdoll's eyes. She's been complaining-but-reasonably-good about it the whole week. Now... she's nowhere to be found. Which probably means under a couch where my fat ass can't reach her. Maybe next time try not getting an eye infection, cat.

(This is mostly frustrating because I've already sorta overextended myself getting shit done today, so I do not have the energy for her to be difficult tonight.)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 30, 2022)

Hearing about how food is getting more and more expensive, more shortages to come, and inflation is continually getting worse, having already come from a family living paycheck to paycheck with other foundational problems within, and dealing with so many health problems, is making me really depressed today. Not to mention, it's one of those days that feels like it never ends, or that the day is later than the clock says whenever I take a glance at it.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> That's understandable I would have done the same



Eh, anyway, I remember seeing that as some edgy meme response. I've never read it or been interested in it. Mebe I'll delete that comment , or mebe I won't. Mebe am dummy uwu


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Eh, anyway, I remember seeing that as some edgy meme response. I've never read it or been interested in it. Mebe I'll delete that comment , or mebe I won't. Mebe am dummy uwu



1984? It’s a great book. I love Orwell


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> 1984? It’s a great book. I love Orwell


You know he identified as a socialist right? (Same as Albert Einstein and other great thinkers)


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> You know he identified as a socialist right? (Same as Albert Einstein and other great thinkers)


Stop with the fucking political larping, nobody cares.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 30, 2022)

We all contribute to the problem but Kope you're #1 ranked when it comes to randomly mentioning political topics just after we managed to stop talking about them


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> We all contribute to the problem but Kope you're #1 ranked when it comes to randomly mentioning political topics just after we managed to stop talking about them


Why thank you


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Stop with the fucking political larping, nobody cares.


You seem to…


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> You know he identified as a socialist right? (Same as Albert Einstein and other great thinkers)



I identify as a couldn’t give fuck all


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Why thank you


That wasn't a compliment, yah dork


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> You seem to…


Nobody cares about your politics, no. I do care about you inserting it into the vent thread. People who feel like shit don't want to have politics preached to them. Go fucking figure. Have some social etiquette for Christ's sake.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 30, 2022)

I identify with ambiguously gay duo


----------



## Balskarr (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> You know he identified as a socialist right? (Same as Albert Einstein and other great thinkers)


You really are on the level of Frank at this point. Neither of you know how to shut off when it comes to politics.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> You know he identified as a socialist right? (Same as Albert Einstein and other great thinkers)


I respect the history lession but Im starting to get the feeling that this is starting to push everyone's buttons.....
Kope I give you 10 out of 10 for effort.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2022)

I am hungry but too drunk and stoned to cook or drive to food


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm straight with a gay fetish.


----------



## Reavos (Apr 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I am hungry but too drunk and stoned to cook or drive to food


Isnt there an app that can help with that? theres quite a few over here to help with that problem


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> How about 1986?


Does it involve a GTA 1986? I'm down for it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 30, 2022)

Reavos said:


> Isnt there an app that can help with that? theres quite a few over here to help with that problem



Pornhub?


----------



## Reavos (Apr 30, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Pornhub?


NO WAY......Pornhub delivers.........thats is im off to the play store to find app...........................No wait a minute, Oh i see what you did there


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2022)

Reavos said:


> Isnt there an app that can help with that? theres quite a few over here to help with that problem



Nobody delivers around here.. I’ll just eat a stick of butter.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Nobody delivers around here.. I’ll just eat a stick of butter.


Paula Deen approves.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Nobody delivers around here.. I’ll just eat a stick of butter.


When I was little we had a dog named Lacey who loved butter. Super well behaved, but she'd do anything for butter. One time she managed to get onto the kitchen counter, she ate the stick of butter in the butter dish but didn't touch any of the other food on the counter (and there was beef jerky and dog treats she could have gotten)


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I'm straight with a gay fetish.


I don’t think that’s how that works


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm super pissed as Iam working out instead of swimming, mainly because I don't want to be seen as a Karen blowing up on a 19 year old dumb hick b***h who can't tell the f*****g difference between women's board shorts and a f*****g swimsuit!

So she refused pool access because I needed to be in swim attire (board shorts are for swimming with board being short for surfboard!) because she had never seen women's board shorts and equated them to street clothes.  Give her props, they can be.  No, issue was i needed to be in a one piece or bikini to be attired appropriately.  F*****g idiot.  Manager who backed her up, too.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> I don’t think that’s how that works


Well, it works.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm super pissed as Iam working out instead of swimming, mainly because I don't want to be seen as a Karen blowing up on a 19 year old dumb hick b***h who can't tell the f*****g difference between women's board shorts and a f*****g swimsuit!
> 
> So she refused pool access because I needed to be in swim attire (board shorts are for swimming with board being short for surfboard!) because she had never seen women's board shorts and equated them to street clothes.  Give her props, they can be.  No, issue was i needed to be in a one piece or bikini to be attired appropriately.  F*****g idiot.  Manager who backed her up, too.



What the fuck. I would have Karened that shit up


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2022)

I know everyone hates EA and it's a huge joke for most gamers specifically but I'm genuinely _tired _of EA ruining amazing IP's with their dirt-crusted grubby fingers.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 30, 2022)

Would love to just sleep and never wake up.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 30, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Would love to just sleep and never wake up.


Of all the shitposty quotes I've heard, the best was "Sleep is just a free trial of death, with ads"


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Would love to just sleep and never wake up.


Sometimes I feel the same, but we struggle on not truly knowing our purpose, but to keep struggling.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Would love to just sleep and never wake up.



No, you sleep on my bed tonight.


----------



## Luxibutt (May 1, 2022)

Why is there a spider in boop the snoot stickers? It has no snoot. It's a fucking spider! I wanted those stickers, but it has spiders so no. Sucks because all of the other ones are so cute but my phobia can't handle that.


----------



## Rimna (May 1, 2022)

Metal music just doesn't do it for me anymore and that makes me sad.


----------



## Kope (May 1, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Metal music just doesn't do it for me anymore and that makes me sad.


Why’s that


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 1, 2022)

Okay that weird just had someone from another site get mad that Asperger syndrome name in early 80s was childhood schizoid. But is okay using a the HFA & LFA terms at me despite me reminding him I've classic autism?.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Reading more friends' posts on Ukraine.  It's disgusting and disturbing what is happening there.  I hope we eventually can crush the Russian conscripts and get rid of Putin.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Do the prison workout.


What's the prison workout?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Pilates?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> What's the prison workout?


It's a workout regimen designed to be done in small spaces with few resources, which was developed by a prisoner named Charles Bronson. I have heard some people complain how you can wind up with a rooster build, but it was alright for me with me when I wasn't really going out during the pandemic. There have been variations on it since made by more qualified fitness experts.









						The Prisoner Workout: Killer Bodyweight Exercises for Small Spaces
					

We can all take a lesson from convicts on how to not let your circumstances be an excuse for your fitness goals. We highlight bodyweight exercises used by prisoners the world over.




					www.artofmanliness.com
				












						Prison Workout: The Jailhouse Strong Routine
					

Hotel, motel, Holiday Inn—if they take your weights away, do like they do in the "pen" and try this set of intense, prison-inspired bodyweight workouts!




					www.bodybuilding.com


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

I just realized how sucky this job is gonna be if I ever get hiccups.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Would love to just sleep and never wake up.



Oh but Jacob. I have tried this and eventually you need to pee. :{

I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh but Jacob. I have tried this and eventually you need to pee. :{
> 
> I hope you're feeling better soon.


The unfortunate thing, is that I did wake up today.


----------



## Kope (May 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh but Jacob. I have tried this and eventually you need to pee. :{
> 
> I hope you're feeling better soon.


I don't think babyfurs have that problem : p


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> The unfortunate thing, is that I did wake up today.


I don't know if you run, but I always feel better about the day after I run. Gets your heart rate up, makes you feel good.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know if you run, but I always feel better about the day after I run. Gets your heart rate up, makes you feel good.


That wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2022)

Update on my relationship issues. Finally broke up with my partner, it was painful but could’ve been worse. We’re still friends and all but I feel like I’ve caused enough damage which disturbs me greatly. Not sure if she’ll view me the same way now. But alas, time to search for somebody more suitable for me.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Update on my relationship issues. Finally broke up with my partner, it was painful but could’ve been worse. We’re still friends and all but I feel like I’ve caused enough damage which disturbs me greatly. Not sure if she’ll view me the same way now. But alas, time to search for somebody more suitable for me.



Be proud dude. Most people would resort to ghosting or causing a scene. I'm not sure what you mean by damage, but I'm glad to hear you were able to come out of it and still be on good terms!


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Be proud dude. Most people would resort to ghosting or causing a scene. I'm not sure what you mean by damage, but I'm glad to hear you were able to come out of it and still be on good terms!


Well, I hurt her feelings alright. Which is never good of course especially since I bear the responsibility of that. Not sure how long it will take her to recover from this or if she’ll forgive me in the first place.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Well, I hurt her feelings alright. Which is never good of course especially since I bear the responsibility of that. Not sure how long it will take her to recover from this or if she’ll forgive me in the first place.


That's totally fair and expected. It's still fresh so I would definitely expect a week or two is needed to get over the gloom of breakups. Just don't beat yourself up for doing what's best for you! (You probably already know that but still)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 1, 2022)

Big cities are toxic, we know that from every metropolis no matter how well sanitized, Babylon, Rome, London, Chicago all are infamous for breeding deviancy, if big city lifestyle wasn't such an integral part of humanity we would consider it as a disease to be eradicated. I think it's a certain threshold of population density that creates a yet unnamed mental disorder.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Big cities are toxic, we know that from every metropolis no matter how well sanitized, Babylon, Rome, London, Chicago all are infamous for breeding deviancy, if big city lifestyle wasn't such an integral part of humanity we would consider it as a disease to be eradicated. I think it's a certain threshold of population density that creates a yet unnamed mental disorder.


I will give a counter to that idea, great cities such as Rome, Venice, Paris, Milan, Constantinople, and Florence have been great centers of culture, learning, and the pursuit of knowledge. Pol Pot thought that everyone should move to rural communities and that ended killing a third of Cambodias population.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I will give a counter to that idea, great cities such as Rome, Venice, Paris, Milan, Constantinople, and Florence have been great centers of culture, learning, and the pursuit of knowledge. Pol Pot thought that everyone should move to rural communities and that ended killing a third of Cambodias population.


I'm not sure Pol Pot would count as a counter example, he did all his "education" (communist brainwashing) in a big city, no wonder he hated humans and had no problem killing as many of them as he could. And I have not said the contrary to that point about culture, it's just that I see culture as an oddity of humanity. It's both very profound and ultimately shallow to our condition. It seeks to explore the actual depth of humanity and put it into words or other vessels of meaning. These words change nothing to our nature which we still are not completely clear about which is why we still keep on looking, and it's also what I'm doing. Does it mean I'm better off than anyone who doesn't question his or her condition?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 1, 2022)

I just let city people be city people


----------



## Kope (May 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Big cities are toxic, we know that from every metropolis no matter how well sanitized, Babylon, Rome, London, Chicago all are infamous for breeding deviancy, if big city lifestyle wasn't such an integral part of humanity we would consider it as a disease to be eradicated. I think it's a certain threshold of population density that creates a yet unnamed mental disorder.


Yeah big oil/car industry lobbying really makes you want clean green energy huh


----------



## ben909 (May 1, 2022)

please don't start again

can you take this fight to a parking lot or some other place more suited for fist fighting


 but yes i don't really like the power of oil companies


----------



## KimberVaile (May 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah big oil/car industry lobbying really makes you want clean green energy huh


Kope, please. Manners. I get that you care, but let's think of other people in this thread right now.


----------



## Balskarr (May 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah big oil/car industry lobbying really makes you want clean green energy huh


Literally on the same level as Frank. Just on the other "side".


----------



## ben909 (May 1, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> Literally on the same level as Frank. Just on the other "side".


...
...
...
pretty much

there is alway hope things will get better


----------



## Kope (May 1, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> Literally on the same level as Frank. Just on the other "side".


So you are the enlightened centrist? I'd hate to see you argue both sides during the 1940's


----------



## ben909 (May 1, 2022)

its not about arguing both sides, its about not arguing here were politics are officially banned


----------



## KimberVaile (May 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> So you are the enlightened centrist? I'd hate to see you argue both sides during the 1940's


Why are you like this? Seriously.


----------



## Balskarr (May 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> So you are the enlightened centrist? I'd hate to see you argue both sides during the 1940's


I am an individual. I am on my own side with my own thoughts. You are free to ask me my beliefs or you can be so enlightened yourself to just assume the worst.


----------



## ben909 (May 1, 2022)

leaves can of bap spray and runs


----------



## Rayd (May 1, 2022)

less than a week into having my VR setup. everything was fine until today. noticed my tracking was really awful for some reason, and sure enough, one of my base stations are suddenly broken.

entitles me to a free replacement, but god damn is that sooooo fucking annoying


----------



## Kope (May 1, 2022)

Rayd said:


> less than a week into having my VR setup. everything was fine until today. noticed my tracking was really awful for some reason, and sure enough, one of my base stations are suddenly broken.
> 
> entitles me to a free replacement, but god damn is that sooooo fucking annoying


That’s why I go for headsets that don’t require them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 1, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> Literally on the same level as Frank. Just on the other "side".


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


he do da wink


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

I just got an app gaming group of stright guys to consider changing the groups name to Sappho's Heroes.  It this happens I will no longer vent on their ignorance or anti-LGBTQ stance as I will be forced to put this in the funny thing happened to me thread


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 1, 2022)

I've got a sore spot on the side of my tongue that keeps bumping into my teeth. WHY BODY WHY?



Minerva_Minx said:


> I just got an app gaming group of stright guys to consider changing the groups name to Sappho's Heroes.  It this happens I will no longer vent on their ignorance or anti-LGBTQ stance as I will be forced to put this in the funny thing happened to me thread


Does this involve the same kind of logic that my middle school classmates used when they'd first learned about homosexuality and argued that all (straight) girls were gay (Swedish word used is gendered, meaning gay male) and all (straight) boys were lesbian?


----------



## Kope (May 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Big cities are toxic, we know that from every metropolis no matter how well sanitized, Babylon, Rome, London, Chicago all are infamous for breeding deviancy, if big city lifestyle wasn't such an integral part of humanity we would consider it as a disease to be eradicated. I think it's a certain threshold of population density that creates a yet unnamed mental disorder.


Wtf do you mean by deviancy anyhow?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 1, 2022)

cities are dumb
I dont like cities
Gimme nature thanks


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Does this involve the same kind of logic that my middle school classmates used when they'd first learned about homosexuality and argued that all (straight) girls were gay (Swedish word used is gendered, meaning gay male) and all (straight) boys were lesbian?


Yes.  Only more absurd.

Edit:  I use anbesol or campho-phenique for that.  Anbesol seems to work better.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Don't laugh at me, Ben.  I never said I used great wisdom or logic.  I just do stupid and fun and hope everything works out.


----------



## ben909 (May 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Don't laugh at me, Ben.  I never said I used great wisdom or logic.  I just do stupid and fun and hope everything works out.


mushroom characters  try to suppress laughs


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 1, 2022)

I prefer living in a forest where it storms a lot, a mile away from a town at most.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

We just had really dark storm clouds here, the air had the distinct smell of rain, wind picked up, temp dropped.  Oh yeah, storms are coming.

Until 6 drops of rain then everything clears up.

Nothing likes New Mexico right now.  Global warming is killing us as the desert expands and fires reclaim areas.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> We just had really dark storm clouds here, the air had the distinct smell of rain, wind picked up, temp dropped.  Oh yeah, storms are coming.
> 
> Until 6 drops of rain then everything clears up.
> 
> Nothing likes New Mexico right now.  Global warming is killing us as the desert expands and fires reclaim areas.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> View attachment 131462


----------



## Balskarr (May 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> View attachment 131462


Except in reality we'd be one of the first to end up as the new Atlantis.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

We are on track to give the Sahara a run for its money for driest desert


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

I give up.  Two current commisioned WIPs I know are going to make just excellent waifu pillows.

I'm doomed.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I give up.  Two current commisioned WIPs I know are going to make just excellent waifu pillows.
> 
> I'm doomed.


I... Is that a bad thing? 
That would be a good thing if they were waifu pillow worthy, yea?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Also vent
Still waiting on therapist to book me a darn appointment with them
I guess this helps me have time to save up and all that jazz but still, this new job and stress of expectations is a lot and I was kinda hoping to make more progress on the other things. 

Also garbage day.
Blagh. I'm actually remembering tonight I gotta put the trash out by I dun wanna cause I'm sleepy


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Also I'm still stinky and I hate.how noticeable it is
I used to never wear deodorant because it was nothing
I hate how forgetful I was a few weeks back when it came to reapplying for my health card. I gotta really double down this Friday when I'm finally free... But I know I'm going to be so tired. 

Also fuck potassium. I have to eat like... 7 bananas to get a full days serving. I have to blend an entire bunch in one day like.. no... I was hoping to utilize.smoothies because I have a hard time ingesting them all throughout the day I can't deal with an all banana smoothie... Or.4 smoothies. Banana be strong af


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I... Is that a bad thing?
> That would be a good thing if they were waifu pillow worthy, yea?


Too sexy.  both have me thnking of one.  wife would kill me and I feel narcissistic thinking on it.

Also, The Batman is really meh.  Animated Batman is still the best.

Also, multivitamin,  men's have b12 which is great for energy, but ours have better folic acid.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Also, The Batman is really meh.  Animated Batman is still the best.


is this an improvement?


----------



## Reavos (May 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


>


This makes me all warm and fluffy inside , its probably a bit outdated now.


Balskarr said:


> Except in reality we'd be one of the first to end up as the new Atlantis.


Yep this is correct, already the Thames barrer is having trouble in holding back ever increasing tide levels......new one planned to go around the whole Thames Estuary but you know us Brits we like to debate about these things. we will be under 10ft of water before anything gets done and blame everyone else!!!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 2, 2022)

It's been very miserable outside for over two days now, both days and nights feel longer than they should, I'm lost for words, and I feel like I cannot be happy or laugh at anything. Think I need booze or something.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah big oil/car industry lobbying really makes you want clean green energy huh


People are laugh reacting to this, but air pollution is literally the reason why Frank is correct to point out urban areas are often quite literally toxic.

People are reacting to this as if it is a political statement, when it's a historical statement.



Balskarr said:


> Literally on the same level as Frank. Just on the other "side".


I don't think they have realised it yet, but Frank and Kope are on the _same_ side here.




Minerva_Minx said:


> I give up.  Two current commisioned WIPs I know are going to make just excellent waifu pillows.
> 
> I'm doomed.



You do have the best vents, Minerva.


----------



## Kope (May 2, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> It's been very miserable outside for over two days now, both days and nights feel longer than they should, I'm lost for words, and I feel like I cannot be happy or laugh at anything. Think I need booze or something.


Be careful with the booze. We would miss you if something bad happened.(my dms are always open btw)


----------



## Kope (May 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> People are laugh reacting to this, but air pollution is literally the reason why Frank is correct to point out urban areas are often quite literally toxic.
> 
> People are reacting to this as if it is a political statement, when it's a historical statement.
> 
> ...


Most of the views I have are based on historical research that is public information. I think a lot of this stuff is not talked about on purpose as the education system here kinda sucks.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2022)

Personally I dread the fact that going up the career ladder is invariably going to mean having to move into a city where I can enjoy breathing in all the traffic fumes and spending half my income renting a shoebox. 

I don't know, remote-work anybody?


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Personally I dread the fact that going up the career ladder is invariably going to mean having to move into a city where I can enjoy breathing in all the traffic fumes and spending half my income renting a shoebox.
> 
> I don't know, remote-work anybody?


Barring remote work, the key is finding the right balance between shoebox size, shoebox price, and public transit access - though I suspect you already have that figured out. I have a train station 10-15 minutes' walk away, nearest university is like 10 minutes by train from there, and another 10-ish minutes to get to the larger town where all the big boy companies live. But my shoebox is way cheaper than the shoeboxes in those towns. (And, honestly, not much of a shoebox. I've got plenty of room for _both_ my elbows.)

I don't know how those factors translate into the UK job/housing market and public transit systems, though. Definitely need more remote work or semi-remote/distributed offices (think satellite offices closer to where workers can live affordably). It's not like expanding cities even _works_ that well; at some point everything is just too far from everything else anyway.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Personally I dread the fact that going up the career ladder is invariably going to mean having to move into a city where I can enjoy breathing in all the traffic fumes and spending half my income renting a shoebox.
> 
> I don't know, remote-work anybody?



If you come to Canada I will give you job referral. But it will be call center work, which I assume will be boring for you


----------



## KimberVaile (May 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> People are laugh reacting to this, but air pollution is literally the reason why Frank is correct to point out urban areas are often quite literally toxic.
> 
> People are reacting to this as if it is a political statement, when it's a historical statement.
> 
> ...


The vent thread is the perfect place to preach about that, I am sure. You know a topic that is so controversial. There are other threads that are more suited to that, if that's your thing and you want to wave your schlong around. Lord knows plenty of people can't resist the urge to whip out their ideologies in front of people who never asked.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2022)

Today was rough. Bizzy bizzy. I couldn't even keep up and it even tried to skip over my lunch break. );<

'we noticed you were scheduled for break but opted to take another call'. No U put me in here when I said I wasn't ready!!!

Everyone is in such a rush to leave and I don't blame them. They already waited to get on the line with me. It was probably the first time our queue had such long wait times since I started!


----------



## Kope (May 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> If you come to Canada I will give you job referral. But it will be call center work, which I assume will be boring for you


How much they pay?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2022)

Kope said:


> How much they pay?


2k a month full time for my role. Plus any commission you earn on the side, and any overtime you collect

Edit; 2k after taxes*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 2, 2022)

Keep having stomach pains and stuff and idk if it's from all my stress and anxiety or if there's something medical to worry about


----------



## Rimna (May 2, 2022)

Ayyy my discal hernia is acting up again *dabs*

If only there was a way I could've made it better, like I don't know, eat healthy and exercise?
*eats junk foods and drinks beers worth 2000+ calories total every single day for years, sitting on a chair and not going out apart from walking to the store*

Top 10 dumest idiots in 2k22

I don't even know how to start exercising bro. I managed to replace beer with sparkling water, and wine with tea, and hard liquor is out of the picture for now. I'm working on cutting down junk foods but like, everything hurts whenever I exercise. 

Man, I am so looking forward to my last day at work here. I hope I can get unemployment benefits for the summer so I can take the three months off and try to get my act together.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 2, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Ayyy my discal hernia is acting up again *dabs*
> 
> If only there was a way I could've made it better, like I don't know, eat healthy and exercise?
> *eats junk foods and drinks beers worth 2000+ calories total every single day for years, sitting on a chair and not going out apart from walking to the store*
> ...



I don't know how much you weigh or what your daily routine is like but this is how I lost about 30 pounds in 3 months without really realizing it until I weighed myself on my bathroom scale one morning:

1) Breakfast was limited to a piece or two worth of fruit (bananas or oranges). Making breakfast took too long and I liked to sleep in as much as possible before going to work.

2) Lunch I absolutely pigged the fuck out with no damns given to what exactly I ate. At least 1,500 to 2,000 calories worth of whatever it was that I wanted to eat that day. Usually it was Wendy's or some other fried food. Meal prep = more time not sleeping or doing something that I enjoy. No time for that.

3) Dinner consisted of nothing or at the very least one banana. Making dinner is too much work. Fuck that. And yes I can cook I just don't like to.

4) I typically work jobs that are pretty physical in nature. This traditionally means a fair bit of walking around (at least 10,000 steps a day or about 5 miles/8.05 kilometers worth of walking) for cardio and periodic lifting of objects massing between fifteen to twenty pounds/6.8 kilograms to 9.07 kilograms for strength training. This helped a lot.

However, I've been out of work for about two weeks now. My daily routine of walking about and lifting things has been heavily reduced as a consequence but I haven't gained a single pound of the old weight back because I'm still burning between 60 and 130 calories an hour just by sitting around job searching/submitting job applications while my ranked matches for a dying PvP game that I play queue. Assuming I'm awake for 16 hours straight being a useless loaf, that's between 960 and 1,600 calories burned a day. I could get away with eating a double cheeseburger from McDonalds, a small fry, some fruit, canned vegetables, drink a bunch of water, and even slam a soda or two and still be under the 960 calorie low-end limit. I've just recently gotten back into cycling and I now go on walks occasionally. I've tossed a bit of weight-lifting in there as well in addition to a 100 or so pushups a day. I _always _walk to my fast food now, too.

You're probably in pain because you're carrying too much mass. Once you shave some pounds off you should feel better. You're already on the right track with your diet changes. Just try to eat less. Your body will adjust.

How much do you weigh and how tall are you?


----------



## Rimna (May 2, 2022)

RAM said:


> I don't know how much you weigh or what your daily routine is like but this is how I lost about 30 pounds in 3 months without really realizing it until I weighed myself on my bathroom scale one morning:
> 
> 1) Breakfast was limited to a piece or two worth of fruit (bananas or oranges). Making breakfast took too long and I liked to sleep in as much as possible before going to work.
> 
> ...



Probably 130 kg at this point, easily over 125. I'm 190 cm tall.

Changing the sort of food I eat will be the most difficult thing for me. I'm addicted to shit like chips or Doritos or popcorn. I'll need to replace those shits one at a time with something similar but not as bad for me. Maybe instead of chips I can cook some potatoes in the oven, or toss one on the grill with some veggies for starters. Maybe instead of popcorn I can just make a bowl of rice with eggs and veggies. I don't know.

There is a lovely park in my town though, and I do like going to it every now and then. I guess walking will be a good way to get my head out of the gutter.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 2, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Maybe instead of chips I can cook some potatoes in the oven


I absolutely love raw potato cut in thin slices and lightly salted. Might be worth trying?


----------



## Kope (May 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> 2k a month full time for my role. Plus any commission you earn on the side, and any overtime you collect
> 
> Edit; 2k after taxes*


Hmm what providence? I guess it might not matter actually


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm what providence?


Well they hire all over canada, mostly.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 2, 2022)

I might want a call center job as my contract is about up and not much call around here for engineers.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 2, 2022)

_It's my money and I need it now~_


----------



## ben909 (May 2, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> It's been very miserable outside for over two days now, both days and nights feel longer than they should, I'm lost for words, and I feel like I cannot be happy or laugh at anything. Think I need booze or something.


have you tried over the counter sleep aids?  seems safer then using booze as thats a dangerous path


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 2, 2022)

Possibly helpful tip: I take a 5 mg Melatonin gummy every night before I go to sleep. Does not even matter if I had a soda or coffee after 6 pm, I go straight to sleep. I used to be an insomniac too.


----------



## ben909 (May 2, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Possibly helpful tip: I take a 5 mg Melatonin gummy every night before I go to sleep. Does not even matter if I had a soda or coffee after 6 pm, I go straight to sleep. I used to be an insomniac too.


...
...
...
that works?!

i have never had success with that


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 2, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> that works?!
> ...


Yeah, for me it does

And they're tasty P:


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 2, 2022)

Steam group I'm in made a good post, thought I'd copy it here 



May is Mental Health Awareness Month
Here in the U.S., Mental Health Awareness Month was started in May of 1949. A few other countries such as Canada, the U.K. and Australia also observe it in May.

But no matter where you happen to be in the world right now, it's as good a time as any to be mindful of your mental health and take steps to improve it - even if you're feeling relatively okay at the moment.

Mental health is a lot like brushing your teeth. It's a routine that should be practiced daily, without waiting for your teeth to turn yellow before you finally take care of it.

Listed below are 31 simple tips from Mental Health America[www.mhanational.org] for giving your mental health a little boost during the day. You don't have to do them all every single day, but working a bunch of them into your routine is a great way to gradually improve the way you feel about things in your life. *They really do work.


1. Track gratitude and achievement with a journal.* Include 3 things you were grateful for and 3 things you were able to accomplish each day.

*2. Start your day with a cup of coffee*. Coffee consumption is linked to lower rates of depression. If you can’t drink coffee because of the caffeine, try another good-for-you drink like green tea.

*3. Set up a getaway.* It could be camping with friends or a trip to the tropics. The act of planning a vacation and having something to look forward to can boost your overall happiness for up to 8 weeks!

*4, Work your strengths.* Do something you're good at to build self-confidence, then tackle a tougher task.

*5. Keep it cool for a good night's sleep.* The optimal temperature for sleep is between 60 and 67 degrees Fahrenheit.

*6. "You don't have to see the whole staircase, just take the first step." - Martin Luther King, Jr.* Think of something in your life you want to improve, and figure out what you can do to take a step in the right direction.

*7. Experiment* with a new recipe, write a poem, paint or try a Pinterest project. Creative expression and overall well-being are linked.

*8. Show some love to someone in your life.* Close, quality, relationships are key for a happy, healthy life.

*9. Boost brainpower by treating yourself to a couple pieces of dark chocolate every few days.* The flavanoids, caffeine, and theobromine in chocolate are thought to work together to improve alertness and mental skills.

*10. “There is no greater agony than bearing an untold story inside of you.” -Maya Angelou.* If you have personal experience with mental illness or recovery, share on Twitter, Instagram and Tumblr with #mentalillnessfeelslike. Check out what other people are saying here.

*11. Sometimes, we don't need to add new activities to get more pleasure.* We just need to soak up the joy in the ones we've already got. Trying to be optimistic doesn't mean ignoring the uglier sides of life. It just means focusing on the positive as much as possible.

*12. Feeling anxious? Take a trip down memory lane and do some coloring for about 20 minutes* to help you clear your mind. Pick a design that's geometric and a little complicated for the best effect. Check out hundreds of free printable coloring pages here.

*13. Take time to laugh.* Hang out with a funny friend, watch a comedy or check out cute videos online. Laughter helps reduce anxiety.

*14. Go off the grid.* Leave your smart phone at home for a day and disconnect from constant emails, alerts, and other interruptions. Spend time doing something fun with someone face-to-face.

*15. Dance around while you do your housework.* Not only will you get chores done, but dancing reduces levels of cortisol (the stress hormone), and increases endorphins (the body's "feel-good" chemicals).

*16. Go ahead and yawn.* Studies suggest that yawning helps cool the brain and improves alertness and mental efficiency.

*17. Relax in a warm bath once a week.* Try adding Epsom salts to soothe aches and pains and help boost magnesium levels, which can be depleted by stress.

*18. Has something been bothering you? Let it all out…on paper.* Writing about upsetting experiences can reduce symptoms of depression.

*19. Spend some time with a furry friend.* Time with animals lowers the stress hormone - cortisol, and boosts oxytocin - which stimulates feelings of happiness. If you don’t have a pet, hang out with a friend who does or volunteer at a shelter.

*20. “What lies before us and what lies behind us are small matters compared to what lies within us. And when you bring what is within out into the world, miracles happen.” - Henry David Thoreau.* Practice mindfulness by staying "in the present." Try these tips[www.mindful.org].

*21. Be a tourist in your own town.* Often times people only explore attractions on trips, but you may be surprised what cool things are in your own backyard.

*22. Try prepping your lunches or picking out your clothes for the work week.* You'll save some time in the mornings and have a sense of control about the week ahead.

*23. Work some omega-3 fatty acids into your diet–*they are linked to decreased rates of depression and schizophrenia among their many benefits. Fish oil supplements work, but eating your omega-3s in foods like wild salmon, flaxseeds or walnuts also helps build healthy gut bacteria.

*24. Practice forgiveness* - even if it's just forgiving that person who cut you off during your commute. People who forgive have better mental health and report being more satisfied with their lives.

*25. "What appear to be calamities are often the sources of fortune." - Disraeli.* Try to find the silver lining in something kind of cruddy that happened recently.

*26. Feeling stressed? Smile.* It may not be the easiest thing to do, but smiling can help to lower your heart rate and calm you down.

*27. Send a thank you note* - not for a material item, but to let someone know why you appreciate them. Written expressions of gratitude are linked to increased happiness.

*28. Do something with friends and family* - have a cookout, go to a park, or play a game. People are 12 times more likely to feel happy on days that they spend 6-7 hours with friends and family.

*29. Take 30 minutes to go for a walk in nature* - it could be a stroll through a park, or a hike in the woods. Research shows that being in nature can increase energy levels, reduce depression and boost well-being.

*30. Do your best to enjoy 15 minutes of sunshine*, and apply sunscreen. Sunlight synthesizes Vitamin D, which experts believe is a mood elevator.

*31. "Anyone who has never made a mistake has never tried anything new." -Albert Einstein.* Try something outside of your comfort zone to make room for adventure and excitement in your life.


As always, if you're having serious trouble, we strongly urge you to seek out available resources. If you're experiencing emotional hardship – of any kind – or maybe you just want some friendly advice from some people with experience, you might want to give this hotline a try. They serve LGBT callers of all ages (both youth and adult), and offer things like peer counseling, information, help for finding local resources in your area, and more. For those who can't access the phone number from their country or who simply feel more comfortable with a keyboard, online peer-support chat is available as well.

http://www.glbthotline.org/

Additionally, if you're a young person in need of emergency support and feel like you're at the absolute end of your rope, “The Trevor Project” is an LGBT crisis and prevention line.

http://www.thetrevorproject.org/

Please stay safe out there, and remember: You're never alone.

-Michael


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 2, 2022)

See? See?  Coffee over tea!  Crap, this is going to start a new coffee vs tea war.


----------



## Kope (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 2, 2022)

I have been having to work with a group of barely literate idiots for my college geography paper this semester. They have constantly read the directions wrong and have constantly caused us to turn our work in late. What makes it worse is this is an all online class. Thank God the semester ends Wednesday so I dont have to deal with this anymore.


----------



## ben909 (May 2, 2022)

glad coffees power is known


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 3, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> People are laugh reacting to this, but air pollution is literally the reason why Frank is correct to point out urban areas are often quite literally toxic


Can you and that other person not decide what I meant with my own words? that sort of behavior is also toxic


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> View attachment 131487


Taste the flavors of Dorothy's Rainbow snacks


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Can you and that other person not decide what I meant with my own words? that sort of behavior is also toxic


French is a hard language okay


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 3, 2022)

Did you know Silent Hill was based on a real town? no, not Centralia... Shanghai China


----------



## ben909 (May 3, 2022)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAA"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 3, 2022)

*siren blaring* HAND OVER YOU DOG TREATS


----------



## Rimna (May 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I absolutely love raw potato cut in thin slices and lightly salted. Might be worth trying?



I don't know if I can stomach raw potato anything, but slicing them thin and putting a bit of salt and then throwing them on the grill for a bit might be good


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Maybe instead of popcorn I can just make a bowl of rice with eggs and veggies. I don't know.


Low or no oil popcorn with a limited amount of salt isn't the worst. The problem with popcorn is the oil/butter and salt. (And salt isn't so much a weight issue, just a don't-overload-your-body-with-sodium issue.) Herbal salts that contain less sodium (read the labels and/or do your own research on the brands you have available) may be a viable alternative.

Potato fun fact: Boiled potatoes are actually healthier cold than warm. Because the starches in them change when they cool down.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *2. Start your day with a cup of coffee*. Coffee consumption is linked to lower rates of depression. If you can’t drink coffee because of the caffeine, try another good-for-you drink like green tea.


Green tea (or any non-decaf tea based on the tea bush) still contains a fair whack of caffeine, as does chocolate. If the caffeine is an issue, and you're not a freak like me (I only seem to react to caffeine from coffee), you need explicitly decaf tea, or tea based on something other than tea (the species) leaves. Rooibos, honeybush, hibiscus, and herbal teas are all naturally free from caffeine. Sometimes the ritual of pausing, making a hot cup of your beverage of choice, and sitting down to enjoy it can in itself be a boon to mental health.

Another tip I didn't see on your list: *Take a look at your sleep schedule.* Poor sleep will aggravate many mental health problems, including depression. If you have trouble sleeping, melatonin might be a good supplement for you (it's the same thing your body naturally makes when you spend time getting daylight in your eyes). There's a lot of other things you can do yourself to help improve your sleep, too, such as improving your sleep hygiene and maintaining regular hours. If you keep a sleep diary for a week or two (note a best estimate of when you get to sleep, note when you wake up, and any time you wake during the night - I say best estimate because if you get in bed at ten and don't actually fall asleep until approximately midnight obviously those two first hours aren't sleep) and find that you consistently get 8-9 hours of sleep but still feel exhausted in the morning, it's a good time to contact a doctor, as there might be something more going on.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 3, 2022)

At risk of politics, holy crap is the US doig an about face on LGBTQ rights and women's reproductive rights.  Starting to get fearful that rape pr forced sexual contact is a growing thing.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 3, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> At risk of politics, holy crap is the US doig an about face on LGBTQ rights and women's reproductive rights.  Starting to get fearful that rape pr forced sexual contact is a growing thing.


I'm fixed. I live in Sweden with absolutely zero plans to move to the US, ever. And seeing the Supreme Court news is upsetting _me_. Like, not just intellectually, but also just... has me agitated. Also learned "fun" things about other SC decisions based on the implied right to privacy in the Constitution. So many potential cascading consequences if that ends up being their final ruling.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm fixed. I live in Sweden with absolutely zero plans to move to the US, ever. And seeing the Supreme Court news is upsetting _me_. Like, not just intellectually, but also just... has me agitated. Also learned "fun" things about other SC decisions based on the implied right to privacy in the Constitution. So many potential cascading consequences if that ends up being their final ruling.



Omg, if Obergefell goes the same way...

If the end of the world is the Handmaid's Tale, just get my camo out of storage so I can join an underground railroad.  I already conceal cary when I just travel to Texas, so not much different.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> French is a hard language okay


?


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> ?


It’s a joke lmao


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I'm trying to summon the courage to cut my wrists.


Don’t please it’s not worth it and there are better ways to cope


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s a joke lmao


If you have to explain, it's not good


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm fixed. I live in Sweden with absolutely zero plans to move to the US, ever. And seeing the Supreme Court news is upsetting _me_. Like, not just intellectually, but also just... has me agitated. Also learned "fun" things about other SC decisions based on the implied right to privacy in the Constitution. So many potential cascading consequences if that ends up being their final ruling.


Yeah and statistically it doesn’t even prevent abortions. It only ends up killing more women as they do it themselves unprofessionally. (Coat Hangers)


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If you have to explain, it's not good


Ok boomer


----------



## ben909 (May 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah and statistically it doesn’t even prevent abortions. It only ends up killing more women as they do it themselves unprofessionally. (Coat Hangers)
> View attachment 131508


yea...

apparently 7 out of 10 people according to pew support the right to choose, so its possible hope, or stares like il will become medical tourist locations(central to the us unlike California) 

trying to tread lightly here as politics, so lets not take this conversation past this point


----------



## TyraWadman (May 3, 2022)

The ignore system is weird but I'm seeing a pattern.

New accounts get blocked pretty easily. Never see them again after maybe 24 hours. But old accounts? They don't seem to go away.


----------



## ben909 (May 3, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The ignore system is weird but I'm seeing a pattern.
> 
> New accounts get blocked pretty easily. Never see them again after maybe 24 hours. But old accounts? They don't seem to go away.


i think the system has a way to purge newer accounts t due to spam


----------



## TyraWadman (May 3, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i think the system has a way to purge newer accounts t due to spam


Yes but they're not getting purged. They're just not appearing, like a proper block function ought to be like. 

Old members don't seem to get hidden.


----------



## ben909 (May 3, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Yes but they're not getting purged. They're just not appearing, like a proper block function ought to be like.
> 
> Old members don't seem to get hidden.



... ... 

not sure then, maybe ... no idea


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah and statistically it doesn’t even prevent abortions. It only ends up killing more women as they do it themselves unprofessionally. (Coat Hangers)


Oh, absolutely. And, like... there's a _lot_ of completely rational health and humanitarian reasons why prohibiting or severely restricting access to abortions is a bad idea, even beyond that. I'm trying to stick to those rather than anything to do with party politics here, for obvious reasons, but it is concerning. Non-abortion alternatives (safe haven laws, access to birth control, comprehensive sex ed) are all important things to have access to as well, but, as we all should know: _shit happens_. We don't need to make shit happening worse to people than it already is.

I do think your graphic is a mite misleading, in that it sort of implies that access to legal abortions _in itself_ reduces the number of abortions. But it still shows that removing legal access _doesn't significantly lower_ the number. Not criticism against you, just a sidenote about how the people who made the graphic could have done to mention other likely contributing factors.

I've seen so many women who've had abortions (some of whom also have children) talk about how psychologically and emotionally difficult the decision was for them, and how even though they don't regret doing it, it's an unpleasant to painful memory. And I hurt for them. I hurt even more for anyone who had to make that decision _without_ access to a way to do it safely.


----------



## Attaman (May 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Also learned "fun" things about other SC decisions based on the implied right to privacy in the Constitution. So many potential cascading consequences if that ends up being their final ruling.


To linger on this one point to both provide clarity for those who don’t into Constitutional history / law and reduce the odds of myself rambling into Politics territory (as “This is the specific bill the SC ruling is in relation to, this is explicit text in the majority opinion”) : The Missouri bill is specifically worded in a way that calls into question interpretations of the Constitution that enshrine a right to privacy for US citizens. Because technically the right to privacy is not explicit text, merely implicit. On top of obvious and related subject matters couched in as much (Ex: Access to contraceptives is built around this interpretation), this could have some fairly significant ripples in the Criminal Justice system as well.

Furthermore, the majority opinion makes explicit mention that the majority considers Lawrence v Texas (dissolution of sodomy laws) and Obergefell v Hodge (the framework for same-sex marriage) a mistake for the same reasons.

This is particularly disconcerting for many people as… well, I don’t think I need to explain why a ruling that says “You don’t have a right to privacy” and “Sexual proclivities among consenting adults can be criminalized” is a _hell _of a doozy combined. Even disregarding all the other angles.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 3, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Furthermore, the majority opinion makes explicit mention that the majority considers Lawrence v Texas (dissolution of sodomy laws) and Obergefell v Hodge (the framework for same-sex marriage) a mistake for the same reasons.
> 
> This is particularly disconcerting for many people as… well, I don’t think I need to explain why a ruling that says “You don’t have a right to privacy” and “Sexual proclivities among consenting adults can be criminalized” is a _hell _of a doozy combined. Even disregarding all the other angles.


According to the Twitter thread I saw listing SC rulings relying on right to privacy, interracial marriage was also leaning on that. There may be newer law that makes that a non-concern for all I know, but it still adds some (really gross and concerning) perspective to just how devastating/far-reaching “no, people don’t have a constitutional right to privacy” could really be.

Not to mention that laws that are ruled as unconstitutional aren’t necessarily taken off the books, from my understanding. So it’s not just about “it’ll be open season for making shitty laws,” it’s also about “these shitty laws already exist, and they can all be used again.”

(All of the above subject to “I’m a foreigner who learned these things off the Internet and/or from American laymen.”)


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> If you come to Canada I will give you job referral. But it will be call center work, which I assume will be boring for you



If I get to control the bat-signal I'm in.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 3, 2022)

The fun about starting a new job in a new environment
Learning how much miscommunication there really is on a daily basis
Ugh...

"Hey I'm new and need help doing this"
"Okay, do this"
"Awesome thanks. I think that's all the help I needed, bye"

....

"Oh shoot, there's extra steps I wasn't expecting! Other person, can you help me out?"
"Sure, Oh hey, you shouldn't be doing that at all."
"What?"
"What's this for? Re explain everything for the 3'rd time while the customer waits on hold for 30+minutes?" 
*wastes 10 more minutes going back and forth on the issue*
"Okay yea, so the verdict is, disappoint your customer by letting them know they waited for absolutely no reason, and on top of it, they need to be transferred to another department where they will re-ask every question to you again".

8) ... 

I'm literally juggling the same conversation between 2 people at the same time and if I don't reply to the other one fast enough, they close out and move on to someone else. Gah. The inconsistency is the worst part of it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 3, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The fun about starting a new job in a new environment
> Learning how much miscommunication there really is on a daily basis
> Ugh...
> 
> ...


Wow, you have a soul still?
Most of mine as an engineer is "I want to do this thing with this system here that wasn't designed for what I want to do.  I think it should and you and this other engineer are morons for telling it couldn't.  don't you know who I am??  So how do I fix this and why are you not helping me and correcting my problem I caused by not listening the first time ?


----------



## Rimna (May 3, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The fun about starting a new job in a new environment
> Learning how much miscommunication there really is on a daily basis
> Ugh...
> 
> ...



Ah, the wonderful world of call centers.


----------



## Reavos (May 3, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Wow, you have a soul still?
> Most of mine as an engineer is "I want to do this thing with this system here that wasn't designed for what I want to do.  I think it should and you and this other engineer are morons for telling it couldn't.  don't you know who I am??  So how do I fix this and why are you not helping me and correcting my problem I caused by not listening the first time ?


Trust me I know exactly how you feel, have been put in this position too many times. As for the part about "don't you know who Iam" I've already turned off by then so yer....that line doesn't work well with me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 3, 2022)

Worse in the military.  I had networking explained, poorly is an understatement and wrong doesn't cover it adequately, by officers- one was a liberal arts major and the other an English major.  They said words.  No meaning ir understanding in those words, but they did waste a lot of oxygen to get nothing accomplished.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Ah, the wonderful world of call centers.



I expected there to be chaos and miscommunication like with ever job, but at least with retail everything was live and they couldn't hide behind a screen xD


----------



## Reavos (May 3, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Worse in the military.  I had networking explained, poorly is an understatement and wrong doesn't cover it adequately, by officers- one was a liberal arts major and the other an English major.  They said words.  No meaning ir understanding in those words, but they did waste a lot of oxygen to get nothing accomplished.


People that don't really know something expecially networking should leave it alone and let a proper teacher explain the subject.


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> According to the Twitter thread I saw listing SC rulings relying on right to privacy, interracial marriage was also leaning on that. There may be newer law that makes that a non-concern for all I know, but it still adds some (really gross and concerning) perspective to just how devastating/far-reaching “no, people don’t have a constitutional right to privacy” could really be.
> 
> Not to mention that laws that are ruled as unconstitutional aren’t necessarily taken off the books, from my understanding. So it’s not just about “it’ll be open season for making shitty laws,” it’s also about “these shitty laws already exist, and they can all be used again.”
> 
> (All of the above subject to “I’m a foreigner who learned these things off the Internet and/or from American laymen.”)


I feel like the leak (Very rare for SCOTUS) is to test out public opinion to see if they can get away with it.Perhaps they will change their mind due to the backlash?


----------



## ben909 (May 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> I feel like the leak (Very rare for SCOTUS) is to test out public opinion to see if they can get away with it.


i thought of it more like an insider whistleblower  type thing


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i thought of it more like an insider whistleblower  type thing


Maybe who knows


----------



## Xitheon (May 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> Don’t please it’s not worth it and there are better ways to cope



I'm not going to do it.

I've had a hard time these past few years and it gets me down sometimes.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> I feel like the leak (Very rare for SCOTUS) is to test out public opinion to see if they can get away with it.Perhaps they will change their mind due to the backlash?


SC justices have tenure, so technically they can get away with anything they please. Regardless of motivations, though, it’s immoral, unethical, and irresponsible to even entertain the idea of causing all the suffering that a reversal of _Roe v Wade_ would entail.


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I'm not going to do it.
> 
> I've had a hard time these past few years and it gets me down sometimes.


My dms are always open for you. <3 (I've cut before)


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

Damn I wasted my time voting locally today. I didn't know you couldn't vote for independent candidates at the republican primary election so I wrote in Bernie Sanders for all the positions lmao.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 3, 2022)

I've gotten two robocalls in Spanish today. -_-


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I've gotten two robocalls in Spanish today. -_-


Hola


----------



## TyraWadman (May 3, 2022)

I need to go potty but I'm still on shift... Oh well, I only have 15 minutes left, I can make it.

*Last minute caller*
Okay no probs I can help them quick I bet!
*My first fraud case*

I can make myself sound normal when in crying but I've never been so tested by trying not to shit myself while talking to a customer


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hola


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 3, 2022)

What a horrible, horrible day.  Now for the renewed nightmare of someome deciding gay people can't have kids (again), maybe I am not married because oh crap, same sex, and maybe it's unlawful to marry my wife because she's Asian and I'm white.   Goddamn it!  The last 24 hours is just one nightmare situation after another.  How racist does America have to be before change is made?  i am so, so tired of crying and figuring out what I have to do to just find a sliver of happiness without crazy bs ideas shattering the world just as we start making something work.  Damn it all...


----------



## Kope (May 3, 2022)

I met my first Karen at work today who tried to get me fired cause she thought I was smoking outside. I hate people.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 4, 2022)

Slid down the stairs this morning. 

They're carpeted so it wasn't too bad. Might change my mind though, after I wake up a little more.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 4, 2022)

The person who self proclaimed herself the head of the group research paper I am working on attacked me last night because I didnt write my part how she liked it and she basically said she is going to use me as a scapegoat if we get a bad grade. I desperately need to do good in this class and this bullshit is the only thing holding me back.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The person who self proclaimed herself the head of the group research paper I am working on attacked me last night because I didnt write my part how she liked it and she basically said she is going to use me as a scapegoat if we get a bad grade. I desperately need to do good in this class and this bullshit is the only thing holding me back.


If you haven't already please let your teacher know what you're dealing with. Group work is 99% bullshit unless you can pick your actual team.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The person who self proclaimed herself the head of the group research paper I am working on attacked me last night because I didnt write my part how she liked it and she basically said she is going to use me as a scapegoat if we get a bad grade. I desperately need to do good in this class and this bullshit is the only thing holding me back.


Were you able to get a recording/screenshot of the statement by the partner?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Were you able to get a recording/screenshot of the statement by the partner?


I was.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 5, 2022)

CUz it's gonna be a long long time
Till insomnia runs away for me to find.
Im not the girl they think i am at home
Oh no no no.  Im a tired fem...
A woman on the edge...
I want ketamine to fall asleep...
Tired fem...
Just wants to sleep it off....


----------



## Kope (May 5, 2022)

I wish I didn’t have to initiate conversation I dislike doing it


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wish I didn’t have to initiate conversation I dislike doing it


I like having friends, I like talking, but pls don't make me start the conversation its hard *cri*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 5, 2022)

My legs are borked.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I like having friends, I like talking, but pls don't make me start the conversation its hard *cri*



If I start a conversation, it’s either really weird, or really boring. 

It’s supposed to rain later today…

Your ear reminds me of the Fibonacci sequence…


----------



## TyraWadman (May 5, 2022)

10/10. I'm finally dooooone! Victory nap...


----------



## Kope (May 5, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> If I start a conversation, it’s either really weird, or really boring.
> 
> It’s supposed to rain later today…
> 
> Your ear reminds me of the Fibonacci sequence…


What the heck is that


----------



## ben909 (May 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> What the heck is that


1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 55 89 ...
if i did it right

and no phone that is not a phone number in any of it


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> What the heck is that



When water vapor coalesces and condenses into liquid water drops, it becomes too dense to remain buoyant in the atmosphere. It then falls to the ground. That is rain.


----------



## Filter (May 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Wow, you have a soul still?
> Most of mine as an engineer is "I want to do this thing with this system here that wasn't designed for what I want to do.  I think it should and you and this other engineer are morons for telling it couldn't.  don't you know who I am??  So how do I fix this and why are you not helping me and correcting my problem I caused by not listening the first time ?



Sounds to me like you're the real deal, if that's what you're up against. Nice.

I often fill the role of R&D engineer for our group. Identifying problems, designing, fabricating, and testing prototypes etc. This is allowed in a research environment, despite me not being professionally licensed. One thing I like about the "real" engineers I interact with is that they've learned to be receptive to my ideas and methods. Training is useful, and titles can be nice, but they only go so far. New ideas often require novel use of systems and tools. Thankfully, there's still a place in tech for us stealthy creative types.

**Growls softly to self about not being able to take the PE due to majoring in something else.**



Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Your ear reminds me of the Fibonacci sequence…



Could be misunderstood as:

"Your rear reminds me of the Fibonacci sequence."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 5, 2022)

Filter said:


> Sounds to me like you're the real deal, if that's what you're up against. Nice.
> 
> I often fill the role of R&D engineer for our group. Identifying problems, designing, fabricating, and testing prototypes etc. This is allowed in a research environment, despite me not being professionally licensed. One thing I like about the "real" engineers I interact with is that they've learned to be receptive to my ideas and methods. Training is useful, and titles can be nice, but they only go so far. New ideas often require novel use of systems and tools. Thankfully, there's still a place in tech for us stealthy creative types.


I like people who have ideas and can discuss them, even if they can't articulate, and are willing to learn the why's and how's.   especially if I can teach or show off a little- it let's me know I know my stuff, know it's right, and see things from another perspective I may not even have considered.

Worst thing on being an engineer is sometimes simple solutions just fly on by....

Today's misery: Aileana, we didn't take any of our needed gear to *insert place you don't want to be without the correct gear*.  Uh, yeah, we got some batteries, couple of laptops, and are borrowing a cellphone to call you.  So, how fast can you get us good?"


----------



## Rayd (May 5, 2022)

last night was very horrible.

i have this hopeless obsession with getting it across to people that when i use phrases like "i feel like im going insane" in my vents, i'm not using them as a metaphor, and actually have frequent moments in my life where i become severely detached from reality and am extremely emotionally distressed on a philosophical and psychological level, where i just have these spirals of delusions and grief, just straight emotional agony with no rational thought involved like there usually would be, just nothing but constant acknowledgment of everything wrong with me and my life, unable to act on anything, not even a distraction, and i just sit there and lose track of time until i pass out some number of hours into it. moments that leave me legitimately traumatized for days or weeks at a time. and i just don't know how to express that to somebody who very likely has never been through that. i even want to say that my "normal" behaviors when i'm not entirely losing it resembles a severe loss of sanity, too. horrible memory, no focus, anxiety that runs my everyday life, nonstop depressive or stressful ruminations, rash emotional decision making causing me to look like a nutjob socially, ridiculously bad paranoia about everything under the sun.

i felt alienated emotionally and mentally before i started having these experiences. but now its just like. i don't know. it's really starting to feel like my only purpose in this world is to just continue to voice these miserable experiences over and over for people to acknowledge for a couple seconds and go about their days. the same thing i've been doing for years. it's really starting to feel like i have no chance at achieving anything else. i feel closer and closer to the brink of no return more and more every day - if i'm not already long past it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 5, 2022)

I wish I could have been in the Royal Australian Navy.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> last night was very horrible.
> 
> i have this hopeless obsession with getting it across to people that when i use phrases like "i feel like im going insane" in my vents, i'm not using them as a metaphor, and actually have frequent moments in my life where i become severely detached from reality and am extremely emotionally distressed on a philosophical and psychological level, where i just have these spirals of delusions and grief, just straight emotional agony with no rational thought involved like there usually would be, just nothing but constant acknowledgment of everything wrong with me and my life, unable to act on anything, not even a distraction, and i just sit there and lose track of time until i pass out some number of hours into it. moments that leave me legitimately traumatized for days or weeks at a time. and i just don't know how to express that to somebody who very likely has never been through that. i even want to say that my "normal" behaviors when i'm not entirely losing it resembles a severe loss of sanity, too. horrible memory, no focus, anxiety that runs my everyday life, nonstop depressive or stressful ruminations, rash emotional decision making causing me to look like a nutjob socially, ridiculously bad paranoia about everything under the sun.
> 
> i felt alienated emotionally and mentally before i started having these experiences. but now its just like. i don't know. it's really starting to feel like my only purpose in this world is to just continue to voice these miserable experiences over and over for people to acknowledge for a couple seconds and go about their days. the same thing i've been doing for years. it's really starting to feel like i have no chance at achieving anything else. i feel closer and closer to the brink of no return more and more every day - if i'm not already long past it.


My PTSD was undiagnosed and untreated for so long, it is very similar in experience in that it manifests as hyper vigilance.  Basically, everyone and everything is a threat and must be analyzed, assessed, and countered.  I have feelings like I'm nuts, I'm lost, and sometimes I'm too far gone for help.

Counseling and talking it out help, but not always.  They do help me keep myself safe and work through issues. Truth is, that it's still there is a good thing, because you aren't insane.  Sometimes it is enough to know you are not alone.


----------



## Kope (May 6, 2022)

Rayd said:


> last night was very horrible.
> 
> i have this hopeless obsession with getting it across to people that when i use phrases like "i feel like im going insane" in my vents, i'm not using them as a metaphor, and actually have frequent moments in my life where i become severely detached from reality and am extremely emotionally distressed on a philosophical and psychological level, where i just have these spirals of delusions and grief, just straight emotional agony with no rational thought involved like there usually would be, just nothing but constant acknowledgment of everything wrong with me and my life, unable to act on anything, not even a distraction, and i just sit there and lose track of time until i pass out some number of hours into it. moments that leave me legitimately traumatized for days or weeks at a time. and i just don't know how to express that to somebody who very likely has never been through that. i even want to say that my "normal" behaviors when i'm not entirely losing it resembles a severe loss of sanity, too. horrible memory, no focus, anxiety that runs my everyday life, nonstop depressive or stressful ruminations, rash emotional decision making causing me to look like a nutjob socially, ridiculously bad paranoia about everything under the sun.
> 
> i felt alienated emotionally and mentally before i started having these experiences. but now its just like. i don't know. it's really starting to feel like my only purpose in this world is to just continue to voice these miserable experiences over and over for people to acknowledge for a couple seconds and go about their days. the same thing i've been doing for years. it's really starting to feel like i have no chance at achieving anything else. i feel closer and closer to the brink of no return more and more every day - if i'm not already long past it.


I’m sorry


----------



## Kope (May 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I wish I could have been in the Royal Australian Navy.


Why sell your body to the government/sea?


----------



## Balskarr (May 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> Why sell your body to the government/sea?


Nice and edgy.


----------



## Kope (May 6, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> Nice and edgy.


Don't see any disagreement here


----------



## Balskarr (May 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> Don't see any disagreement here


Then let me disagree.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 6, 2022)

Let me raise this to epic revulsion, anger, and outrage.
What you just said is oitrageous!  Good dayk sir!  I said, good day!

Now I need to skulk.  Day ruined.  

Now to find out my mom is moving into my house.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

WHY IN THE NAME OF THE SEVEN HELLS DID THEY LET ALMOST EVERYONE WHO WORKS TO 17 LEAVE EARLY??

We have a fuckton of stuff to do and it only puts the rest of us in a bind because we are on top of this shit short of 10 people already.

Fuck you. If I have to do overtime past 20 today(we actually close at 20 on Fridays) Imma just leave out the door.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 6, 2022)

I really hate how immature people online get when recent data about Zolpidem has proved that ALL GABA-A drugs are atypical deliriants while being psychedelic and dissociative as well making them even Alcohol more bizarre. I remember going to bed at 10pm with no memory why, I only knew this after I get up at 7am. My PC was still on & my earbuds were on the floor still plugged into my Amp/DAC. Also had my parents tell me of saying weird things that remind me of a mild Benadryl trip most times.

I swear 90% of the issues with Alcohol would drop if they just admit that It is just like Ambien effect wise but less chaotic.


----------



## Kope (May 6, 2022)

I’d vent on how lonely I feel but people would shit on me for it again


----------



## TyraWadman (May 6, 2022)

I'm starting to remember why I don't like check lists. 
I get to see how many things I can't scratch off, and roll over onto next months list... 
Replacing health card is still up there, along with my 7 year (and counting) struggle to replace my stolen/missing I.Ds... TnT 
I thought I was so close but now I just feel so far away again. They make this process so fucking difficult and I've been told to go to group A, group A tells me to go to group B, Group B tells me to go to Group A, but when I confirm they've already told me no, they tell me to try Group C. Group C just tells me no with no alternate route.


----------



## Flamingo (May 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I wish I could have been in the Royal Australian Navy.


If I may ask - why specifically the Aus Navy?


----------



## Rayd (May 6, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My PTSD was undiagnosed and untreated for so long, it is very similar in experience in that it manifests as hyper vigilance.  Basically, everyone and everything is a threat and must be analyzed, assessed, and countered.  I have feelings like I'm nuts, I'm lost, and sometimes I'm too far gone for help.
> 
> Counseling and talking it out help, but not always.  They do help me keep myself safe and work through issues. Truth is, that it's still there is a good thing, because you aren't insane.  Sometimes it is enough to know you are not alone.


mental help hasn't had the slightest effect on me yet. if anything it makes me feel worse because for the short time i've went to therapy i've left every time feeling less and less understood, and more and more distressed and isolated. it kind of confirms my suspicion i've had all along that "professional therapists" are a myth. how do you become a professional at something that's so nuanced. something with an unlimited potential for there to be a feeling, event or philosophy spoken about that you've never experienced yourself before. you can't. you can study for as long as you want, but i promise there's nothing like actually going through this. the general perception of mental health is so tame because so many people think they have it awful when they don't. people think they get it when they don't.

i'm almost positive i have ptsd and schizophrenia , but it's not like it would matter if i was diagnosed for either of those by people who _think _they understand when they don't know shit. the reality that nobody can truly know how you think or feel, and make underwhelming assumptions about the things you say, sucks a lot. i wish there was a single person in this world that knew truly and undoubtedly how bad it really was.


----------



## Flamingo (May 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> Why sell your body to the government/sea?


Aren't you specifically very left wing?


----------



## ben909 (May 6, 2022)

most likely, the evidence seems to slightly point in that direction


----------



## ben909 (May 6, 2022)

... so my car gets a low battery warning, and its the one day i don't bring my spare phone battery that is supposed to be able to jump a car


----------



## Kope (May 6, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Aren't you specifically very left wing?


Center left


----------



## Kope (May 6, 2022)

Rayd said:


> mental help hasn't had the slightest effect on me yet. if anything it makes me feel worse because for the short time i've went to therapy i've left every time feeling less and less understood, and more and more distressed and isolated. it kind of confirms my suspicion i've had all along that "professional therapists" are a myth. how do you become a professional at something that's so nuanced. something with an unlimited potential for there to be a feeling, event or philosophy spoken about that you've never experienced yourself before. you can't. you can study for as long as you want, but i promise there's nothing like actually going through this. the general perception of mental health is so tame because so many people think they have it awful when they don't. people think they get it when they don't.
> 
> i'm almost positive i have ptsd and schizophrenia , but it's not like it would matter if i was diagnosed for either of those by people who _think _they understand when they don't know shit. the reality that nobody can truly know how you think or feel, and make underwhelming assumptions about the things you say, sucks a lot. i wish there was a single person in this world that knew truly and undoubtedly how bad it really was.


I really want to help you out. I think medication for schizophrenia would help you tremendously if you feel you suffer from it. Is it possible for you to get a diagnosis so you can get medication?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> WHY IN THE NAME OF THE SEVEN HELLS DID THEY LET ALMOST EVERYONE WHO WORKS TO 17 LEAVE EARLY??
> 
> We have a fuckton of stuff to do and it only puts the rest of us in a bind because we are on top of this shit short of 10 people already.
> 
> Fuck you. If I have to do overtime past 20 today(we actually close at 20 on Fridays) Imma just leave out the door.


Update on this.

Holy shit, we managed to finish up 5 minutes before 20.00. Colleagues are definitely glad I have no issues with working a bit overtime so we can finish at our actual schedule. Makes me wonder if management is incompetent..


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 6, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ... so my car gets a low battery warning, and its the one day i don't bring my spare phone battery that is supposed to be able to jump a car


I read that as "my cat gets a low battery warning" and it made sense for like ten seconds before I went "no, wait..."


----------



## TyraWadman (May 6, 2022)

Bought one of them head massager things (the ones that look like a repurposed whisk) 
Funky good
Not scratchy enough, but it's still a pleasantly weird sensation. 
It's probably for the best to make these dull, otherwise I'd probably be bald.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Bought one of them head massager things (the ones that look like a repurposed whisk)
> Funky good
> Not scratchy enough, but it's still a pleasantly weird sensation.
> It's probably for the best to make these dull, otherwise I'd probably be bald.


It's like a back scratcher, but for your head and it really massages it.
I got one as joke gift for my mom when I was visiting her awhile back, but she wound up actually liking it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> Why sell your body to the government/sea?



I already did, but for a different country.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 6, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> If I may ask - why specifically the Aus Navy?



Because I’m rewatching a corny old TV series that Is now free on YouTube. Sea Patrol.


----------



## Flamingo (May 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Because I’m rewatching a corny old TV series that Is now free on YouTube. Sea Patrol.


Oh okay.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 6, 2022)

Sealab, underneath the water....sealab... at the bottom of the sea....


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 6, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sealab, underneath the water....sealab... at the bottom of the sea....



Edit: nvm can't upload images rn for some reason

Was gonna be funny but IG NOT lmao


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 6, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sealab, underneath the water....sealab... at the bottom of the sea....



That, too. I have all of the DVDs.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 6, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Oh okay.



I’m also an aquatic woof. I have always been more comfortable on water than on land.


----------



## ben909 (May 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m also an aquatic woof. I have always been more comfortable on water than on land.


*tests with potions*


----------



## ConorHyena (May 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m also an aquatic woof. I have always been more comfortable on water than on land.


This. Gotta go swim.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 6, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> This. Gotta go swim.



I wish. Public pools and beaches are few and far away. My house has no room for a pool.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I wish. Public pools and beaches are few and far away. My house has no room for a pool.


I have a mild dislike for pools. I feel they are dead? in a sense? I feel more comfy in the sea.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 6, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> I have a mild dislike for pools. I feel they are dead? in a sense? I feel more comfy in the sea.



When I go to the beach, I swim out so far that the lifeguards start yelling. What? I’m just swimming!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m also an aquatic woof. I have always been more comfortable on water than on land.


do u surf?



Borophagus Metropolis said:


> When I go to the beach, I swim out so far that the lifeguards start yelling. What? I’m just swimming!


That was my dad lol. He got picked up by the lifeguards so many times because they didn't like him swimming long distance. after getting picked up, he'd jump off the boat when they weren't looking


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> do u surf?
> 
> 
> That was my dad lol. He got picked up by the lifeguards so many times because they didn't like him swimming long distance. after getting picked up, he'd jump off the boat when they weren't looking



I used to surf a bit. Longboard, nothing fancy.


----------



## Luxibutt (May 6, 2022)

Been off of two of my meds for two weeks. So far so good. I don't have the paranoia/voices at all. Hopefully it'll continue like that.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 6, 2022)

So sleepy. 
Trying to fight the urge to take naps.
Last night I napped and had a dream I was stuck living in an apartment with my ex. 
Then when I went to bed that night I had a dream I was dating a dude and went to meet his family. He had no spine and just left the room as soon as his mother asked him to. So I stood basically called her out on her B.S and raised my voice. 

I don't wanna sleep only to feel more stressed out after XD


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> So sleepy.
> Trying to fight the urge to take naps.
> Last night I napped and had a dream I was stuck living in an apartment with my ex.
> Then when I went to bed that night I had a dream I was dating a dude and went to meet his family. He had no spine and just left the room as soon as his mother asked him to. So I stood basically called her out on her B.S and raised my voice.
> ...


When I used to have trouble sleeping, I'd just focus on counting or use the Calm app before going to bed.

That usually helped me go out like a light.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> When I used to have trouble sleeping, I'd just focus on counting or use the Calm app before going to bed.
> 
> That usually helped me go out like a light.



I've tried doing stuff like breathing exercises. I do pass out but for some reason only about 5-10 minutes. And then I'm back to waiting to fall asleep again.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I've tried doing stuff like breathing exercises. I do pass out but for some reason only about 5-10 minutes. And then I'm back to waiting to fall asleep again.


If you're having sleeping problems, and have been for awhile, it might be cause to go to a sleep clinic to get diagnosed and treated.

I used to problems tossing and turning in bed until my girlfriend got me to go to a sleep clinic and they diagnosed me with insomnia, which I got treatment for. I sleep much better now and I'm not waking her up either.

Long-term, it might be something you want to check out because sleep problem usually have an underlying condition.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I've tried doing stuff like breathing exercises. I do pass out but for some reason only about 5-10 minutes. And then I'm back to waiting to fall asleep again.



I just smoke weed and then eat a bunch of food.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I just smoke weed and then eat a bunch of food.


*patpats* We know mr.Buffwuff, we know. That's why you're always so stinky. UuU


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> So sleepy.
> Trying to fight the urge to take naps.
> Last night I napped and had a dream I was stuck living in an apartment with my ex.
> Then when I went to bed that night I had a dream I was dating a dude and went to meet his family. He had no spine and just left the room as soon as his mother asked him to. So I stood basically called her out on her B.S and raised my voice.
> ...


This is why I prefer women.  Even in dreams.


ConorHyena said:


> This. Gotta go swim.


Water bed!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I wish I could have been in the Royal Australian Navy.


Why dont you try the Mongolian navy?








						Visit Khovsgol Lake to See Mongolia's One-Ship Navy
					

In this week's Maphead, Ken Jennings explores how Mongolia's largest lake holds the country's tiny navy.




					www.cntraveler.com


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Why dont you try the Mongolian navy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was playin this game called call of war once, one of those stratagy games where you move stuff on a map, but in kinda a mobile game style with long real time waits and microtransactions that were 100% pay to win.
Invaded Canada, then started getting bombarded by something. "What is this?" I ask. Ah. The guy playing as America built 6 battleships in the great lakes. Completely blocked me from entering that area lol, could only attack them with my artillery as I only had fighters for my air support


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Was playin this game called call of war once, one of those stratagy games where you move stuff on a map, but in kinda a mobile game style with long real time waits and microtransactions that were 100% pay to win.
> Invaded Canada, then started getting bombarded by something. "What is this?" I ask. Ah. The guy playing as America built 6 battleships in the great lakes. Completely blocked me from entering that area lol, could only attack them with my artillery as I only had fighters for my air support


Surprisingly there actually has been a major naval engagement in the Great Lakes.








						Battle of Lake Erie - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 6, 2022)

Away sea boat


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Away sea boat


sea boot


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 6, 2022)

Ok, saw that and thought of the japanese vag kayak.  M headspace is not right at the moment.  I am going to put it back in the gutter for a while.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> OK so what happens during a recession when people have less to donate. Why do we throw out so much food and have people starving (even have cases where fast food lock their dumpsters so poor people can't eat from there)


This is what Second Harvest food banks are supposed to be for. However, I kinda draw the line at fast food leftovers as a safe source of food. I worked fast food for a few years so I know what goes in the dumpster is not all edible.

Part of the problem is municipallities not allowing grocery stores to give close to perished/end of shelf life food stocks to places such as Second Harvest, citing unfounded safety concerns. Wal*Mart is a big offender of this as a company policy they will refute at every turn.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 6, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> This is what Second Harvest food banks are supposed to be for. However, I kinda draw the line at fast food leftovers as a safe source of food. I worked fast food for a few years so I know what goes in the dumpster is not all edible.
> 
> Part of the problem is municipallities not allowing grocery stores to give close to perished/end of shelf life food stocks to places such as Second Harvest, citing unfounded safety concerns. Wal*Mart is a big offender of this as a company policy they will refute at every turn.



And since Walmart takes a lot of stuff back (no question or receipt needed half the time) it encourages spoiled old ladies to take one cup of orange juice from the jug, say "I don't like it" and return it at full price. The 3/4's of the jug get tossed into the landfill, and the woman comes back again within the next few days to do the exact same thing with the exact same brand of juice, steak, produce, etc. Sometimes she returns it completely rotten and they took it back.


----------



## Kope (May 7, 2022)

I’m nothing. A waste of space that shouldn’t be allowed to exist.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m nothing. A waste of space that shouldn’t be allowed to exist.


If you want friends that'll make you feel worthwile, you need to project positivity, it's a feedback loop. Projecting miserabilism may attract you attention but it creates a feedback loop of miserabilism


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m nothing. A waste of space that shouldn’t be allowed to exist.


At risk of politics, this.  This exact thing.  I am so infuriated that this just gets so much worse.  Like why am I still in love with this place when it is going so far back as to look more like Panem?

Sorry for the outburst.


----------



## Flamingo (May 7, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> At risk of politics, this.  This exact thing.  I am so infuriated that this just gets so much worse.  Like why am I still in love with this place when it is going so far back as to look more like Panem?
> 
> Sorry for the outburst.


Huh?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 7, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> At risk of politics, this.  This exact thing.  I am so infuriated that this just gets so much worse.  Like why am I still in love with this place when it is going so far back as to look more like Panem?
> 
> Sorry for the outburst.


Hunger Games what?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 7, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Huh?


She is probably talking the country, Roe v.Wade, and the possible fallout for QUILTBAG community here.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2022)

What a strange conversation, kope's obviously not having a good time personally and then multiple users try to make it about their pet political issues.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 7, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What a strange conversation, kope's obviously not having a good time personally and then multiple users try to make it about their pet political issues.


Technically only 1 person at most, and I'm not even sure on that lol
Idk how Miles mad his assessment of, uh, whatever out of context gibberish Minx said


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Technically only 1 person at most, and I'm not even sure on that lol
> Idk how Miles mad his assessment of, uh, whatever out of context gibberish Minx said


Yeah; I didn't want to think about it too much >.>


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Technically only 1 person at most, and I'm not even sure on that lol
> Idk how Miles mad his assessment of, uh, whatever out of context gibberish Minx said


I'm not her spokeperson, but she mentioned her thoughts on this a few days ago.

I didn't voice my opinions; I just stated what I thought she was mentioning.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2022)

I hope you are both feeling better soon Kope and Minerva. Buy something tasty to eat. :}


----------



## KimberVaile (May 7, 2022)

I never know what to expect with the vent thread, honestly. A grab bag of the truly unexpected.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 7, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I never know what to expect with the vent thread, honestly. A grab bag of the truly unexpected.


First we had 9/11 conspiracies whats next? Posadism?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> *I never know what to expect* with the vent thread, honestly. A grab bag of the truly unexpected.



The Spanish inquisition!


----------



## KimberVaile (May 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> First we had 9/11 conspiracies whats next? Posadism?


Somebody should make a Bingo game based off of the vent thread.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 7, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Somebody should make a Bingo game based off of the vent thread.



Kek


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 7, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The Spanish inquisition!



I didn’t expect it.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 7, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Somebody should make a Bingo game based off of the vent thread.








This might be a good starting point.


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I didn’t expect it.


Well nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 7, 2022)

amogus


----------



## Punji (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 7, 2022)

Sea Quest, another TV show.

Sea Quest
Sea Lab
Sea Patrol

I always like Flipper, too. I hate being a woof. I wanna be a boat.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 7, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Sea Lab


if you're looking for me....


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 7, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> if you're looking for me....



You better check under the sea?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 7, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> You better check under the sea?


that is where you'll find me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 7, 2022)

It was the best way to vaguely vent on current events without setting off a three page firestorm while appearing to not take a side.  And fast enough company at my house wouldn't grow suspicious with me on a fur website complaining about them and their opinions.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 7, 2022)

My memory is so bad today that I flat-out forgot, in the space between thinking “I should eat a can of corn” and making it to the kitchen, what in the world I’d wanted to eat. So I grabbed some almonds and walked away. Aside from those almonds, I ate nothing between like 1 and 10:40. Maaaybe not a great idea.



Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I always like Flipper, too. I hate being a woof. I wanna be a boat.


Be a guppup? https://purrmaids.com/shop/plushies/grrmaids/



Minerva_Minx said:


> It was the best way to vaguely vent on current events without setting off a three page firestorm while appearing to not take a side.  And fast enough company at my house wouldn't grow suspicious with me on a fur website complaining about them and their opinions.


My sympathies that you had to deal with company with complaint-worthy opinions on that whole mess. I’m still rankled by the way things are panning out so far even though I don’t have any horses directly in the race.


----------



## Kope (May 7, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What a strange conversation, kope's obviously not having a good time personally and then multiple users try to make it about their pet political issues.


I don’t care this is a vent thread people are allowed to whatever. Thanks for thinking of me though <3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 7, 2022)

I want ice cream, but I don’t have any!


----------



## Kope (May 7, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I want ice cream, but I don’t have any!


Turn yourself into ice cream then


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 7, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I want ice cream, but I don’t have any!


Where are you, I have ice cream, I will drive it over


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Where are you, I have ice cream, I will drive it over


I  will assist and this is going to turn into one of those cross country road trip movies.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2022)

I've got bouts of high blood pressure again, fuck


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

Went on Twitter am now I’m a worse mood (learned my state arrested a 16 year old girl in her house and they banned Plan B)


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Went on Twitter am now I’m a worse mood (learned my state arrested a 16 year old girl in her house and they banned Plan B)



Am I correct that 'Plan B' is the brand name of a prescription contraceptive that prevents sperm and eggs from meeting?

Why would a state government want to prevent its prescription? I cannot see a clear benefit to anybody.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Am I correct that 'Plan B' is the brand name of a prescription contraceptive that prevents sperm and eggs from meeting?
> 
> Why would a state government want to prevent its prescription? *I cannot see a clear benefit to anybody.*


That comment at the end, sadly, already puts you out of range of understanding large portions of the US, or large portions of government in general.

You're trying to think of this the logical way, rather than long-standing emotional oases that shouldn't be running things but somehow are.  Political power tends to work off the latter, not the former.


----------



## ben909 (May 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Am I correct that 'Plan B' is the brand name of a prescription contraceptive that prevents sperm and eggs from meeting?
> 
> Why would a state government want to prevent its prescription? I cannot see a clear benefit to anybody.


i believe its thought that plan b prevents the fertilized egg from sticking to the wall, although that may be a different  drug

saying more risks politics, but many want a solely will power and punishment type system to make sure people are responsible/"correct"


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i believe its thought that plan b* prevents the fertilized egg from sticking to the wall*, although that may be a different  drug
> 
> saying more risks politics, but many want a solely will power and punishment type system to make sure people are responsible/"correct"



Right, I see the context in which this misunderstanding becomes politically relevant. 

When I was a teenager I had a girlfriend who believed this, incidentally.


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i believe its thought that plan b prevents the fertilized egg from sticking to the wall, although that may be a different  drug
> 
> saying more risks politics, but many want a solely will power and punishment type system to make sure people are responsible/"correct"


This (cruelty is the point)


----------



## ben909 (May 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> This (cruelty is the point)


yea...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Am I correct that 'Plan B' is the brand name of a prescription contraceptive that prevents sperm and eggs from meeting?
> 
> Why would a state government want to prevent its prescription? I cannot see a clear benefit to anybody.


Close.  Plan B is a one or two part drug.  

To understand (super basic) birth control works by adding progesterone to make the uterus "think" it is pregnant.  This prevents a fertilized egg from attaching.  Some allow you to skip a cycle (awesome!) but can be hard to come by.

Plan B removes excess progesterone which does the opposite and tells the body it's not pregnant.  The second part tells the body it's on a menstrual cycle and needs to flush the lining.

As for why - answering that is politics best done on redditt or twitter.


----------



## Xitheon (May 8, 2022)

I wish I could still draw and write. I hate having nothing to contribute.

Edit: I try to draw but I don't feel connected to my art. It doesn't "speak" to me anymore.


----------



## Kope (May 8, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I wish I could still draw and write. I hate having nothing to contribute.
> 
> Edit: I try to draw but I don't feel connected to my art. It doesn't "speak" to me anymore.


I feel that. I still try and draw anyway despite that feeling sometimes.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I wish I could still draw and write. I hate having nothing to contribute.
> 
> Edit: I try to draw but I don't feel connected to my art. It doesn't "speak" to me anymore.



What about Loki fanfics?
Edit: and fanart!


----------



## Xitheon (May 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> What about Loki fanfics?
> Edit: and fanart!


Loki is too beautiful and amazing.

I couldn't do him justice.

But I might try


----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Loki is too beautiful and amazing.
> 
> I couldn't do him justice.
> 
> But I might try


Do it!!!! I want to see the cute pairing!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 9, 2022)

Comptia CEUs, the sun is in my eyes, everything hurts, coffee isn't comforting me, and I will go to work where a bunch of people think it's my job to fix their life choices.

Hello, Monday....


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 9, 2022)

I’d love to be more social than I currently am, but I just don’t have the energy for it and when I do I just feel like an awkward ass.


----------



## antgrasshopper (May 9, 2022)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’d love to be more social than I currently am, but I just don’t have the energy for it and when I do I just feel like an awkward ass.


You already know all this, but reminders don't hurt. Feeling like an awkward ass is all a part of the process. I'm not super social myself, so I can relate to the being tired thing. 

One suggestion - finding something to do around people (I don't know what you're interested in), something that you can fit into your schedule - doing things in person with people can motivate you to try and do it again, it's a feedback loop. Not a fast feedback loop, takes months to get into, but a feedback loop all the same when done at legitimate paces. 

https://www.meetup.com/cities/ 
(or look for stuff where you live, volunteering, hiking, etc)

again, I don't know what your living situation is, so maybe none of this is relevant.


----------



## Kope (May 9, 2022)

I wish I didn’t suck at art


----------



## Yakamaru (May 10, 2022)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’d love to be more social than I currently am, but I just don’t have the energy for it and when I do I just feel like an awkward ass.


Personally I would say don't worry about it. Quality over quantity tend to be better when it comes to most things, including social interactions.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 10, 2022)

This randomly popped into my youtube feed and im honestly kinda disgusted. I know that obesity is something that lots of people struggle with, but this dude is a total asshole. I don't know how much of it is the camera and how much of it is just him.

Apparently I cant display the video here, the title is, 
The Heart Attack Grill: Restaurant Promotes Harmfully Unhealthy Food | Nightline | ABC News​watched it on youtube.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> This randomly popped into my youtube feed and im honestly kinda disgusted. I know that obesity is something that lots of people struggle with, but this dude is a total asshole. I don't know how much of it is the camera and how much of it is just him.
> 
> Apparently I cant display the video here, the title is,
> The Heart Attack Grill: Restaurant Promotes Harmfully Unhealthy Food | Nightline | ABC News​watched it on youtube.



Sounds delicious


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 10, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> This randomly popped into my youtube feed and im honestly kinda disgusted. I know that obesity is something that lots of people struggle with, but this dude is a total asshole. I don't know how much of it is the camera and how much of it is just him.
> 
> Apparently I cant display the video here, the title is,
> The Heart Attack Grill: Restaurant Promotes Harmfully Unhealthy Food | Nightline | ABC News​watched it on youtube.


This title just reminds me of how boyfriend and I usually refer to the sandwich Harley likes to get in Birds of Prey as "the heart attack sandwich." Fucking delicious. (Minus the hot sauce. Hot sauce is a bad time for my mouth parts.)

I don't know why YouTube insists on every so often popping something into your recommendations that's totally out the left field. (Well, I suspect I do know _why_, I just... It makes no sense from a user-friendliness standpoint. From an algorithm, get-maximum-engagement-and-thus-keep-people-on-the-site-longer point, it may make sense to now and again promote something divisive or something that otherwise has gotten high engagement.)

Also, related rant: Whoever decided 20+ minute ads should be a thing at YouTube needs to be forced to sit through those ads. Multiple times. Every day.

Extra obnoxious as creators don't get compensated if you skip the ads, so they're effectively creating a situation where a creator won't get compensated because they stuck something in that pretty much no one will bother sitting through. Even 2 minutes is questionable; I personally tend to draw the line between 30-60 seconds. Less than 30 seconds, and I can definitely afford to wait in exchange for the creator getting a few cents.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 10, 2022)

Oh boy, I was so tired last week it took the weekend to realize I had been running on fumes


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 10, 2022)

I'm fresh out of a meeting where I have to translate what was just said because basic geography eluded the griefers.  I mean briefers.  Lithuania is next to Egypt,  the Philippines are Hawaii, and the US was mixed with Russia bad. 

I never realized how bad American education was until this moment.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 10, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Oh boy, I was so tired last week it took the weekend to realize I had been running on fumes


Glad you got some rest, Frank


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm fresh out of a meeting where I have to translate what was just said because basic geography eluded the griefers.  I mean briefers.  Lithuania is next to Egypt,  the Philippines are Hawaii, and the US was mixed with Russia bad.
> 
> I never realized how bad American education was until this moment.



Pretty sure Hawaii is Indonesian


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 10, 2022)

Universe always out there to reassure that nothing in my life can ever be anything meaningful or fulfilled...

Even if God is real, to think a tiny speck like me could mean anything to anyone or anything, is fucking bullshit. Some people are meant to be alone, and doctors just call you crazy, or put you on apathy pills to numb the reality. Some things are just not fixable.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Universe always out there to reassure that nothing in my life can ever be anything meaningful or fulfilled...
> 
> Even if God is real, to think a tiny speck like me could mean anything to anyone or anything, is fucking bullshit. Some people are meant to be alone, and doctors just call you crazy, or put you on apathy pills to numb the reality. Some things are just not fixable.



Pretty sure someone wants to be your friend.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> This randomly popped into my youtube feed and im honestly kinda disgusted. I know that obesity is something that lots of people struggle with, but this dude is a total asshole. I don't know how much of it is the camera and how much of it is just him.
> 
> Apparently I cant display the video here, the title is,
> The Heart Attack Grill: Restaurant Promotes Harmfully Unhealthy Food | Nightline | ABC News​watched it on youtube.









:}


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 10, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Pretty sure someone wants to be your friend.


I don't believe it anymore, to be honest. They all say that. lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I don't believe it anymore, to be honest. They all say that. lol



*barks*


----------



## Kope (May 10, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Oh boy, I was so tired last week it took the weekend to realize I had been running on fumes


I read that as running on furries


----------



## Kope (May 10, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Universe always out there to reassure that nothing in my life can ever be anything meaningful or fulfilled...
> 
> Even if God is real, to think a tiny speck like me could mean anything to anyone or anything, is fucking bullshit. Some people are meant to be alone, and doctors just call you crazy, or put you on apathy pills to numb the reality. Some things are just not fixable.


Yeah sometimes it feels no matter how hard you try you can’t break the curse of isolation called life.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2022)

Kope said:


> I read that as running on furries



Furry fumes is what happens when a skunk explodes.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Furry fumes is what happens when a skunk explodes.


Please no, that's nasty.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Please no, that's nasty.



Bang, zoom, straight to the moon.


----------



## Kope (May 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Bang, zoom, straight to the moon.


Did you seriously just draw this lol


----------



## Kope (May 10, 2022)

I feel sad and don’t want to live


----------



## TrishaCat (May 11, 2022)

I just got out of an uber ride where the rider was playing a right wing talk show/radio the whole way through. Like, *really* right wing and somewhat racist. I gave him a 1 star review and a 1 cent tip. Should I feel bad for this, and if so, should I increase my tip?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 11, 2022)

I wish we could rate customers


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 11, 2022)

I got X ray shots of my butt and it does turn out my tailbone is officially the first bone I ever break


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I got X ray shots of my butt and it does turn out my tailbone is officially the first bone I ever break



I hope everybody joins me in wishing your butt a full recovery. 
(I hope the doctors have given useful advice).



Kope said:


> Did you seriously just draw this lol



Maybe I am always drawing farty skunks and just waiting for opportunities to post them. :}


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> This randomly popped into my youtube feed and im honestly kinda disgusted. I know that obesity is something that lots of people struggle with, but this dude is a total asshole. I don't know how much of it is the camera and how much of it is just him.
> 
> Apparently I cant display the video here, the title is,
> The Heart Attack Grill: Restaurant Promotes Harmfully Unhealthy Food | Nightline | ABC News​watched it on youtube.


That sounds delicious.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I got X ray shots of my butt and it does turn out my tailbone is officially the first bone I ever break
> View attachment 131832


Can I massage it?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 11, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Can I massage it?


oh boy, sure


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I just got out of an uber ride where the rider was playing a right wing talk show/radio the whole way through. Like, *really* right wing and somewhat racist. I gave him a 1 star review and a 1 cent tip. Should I feel bad for this, and if so, should I increase my tip?


Nope screw racist people


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I hope everybody joins me in wishing your butt a full recovery.
> (I hope the doctors have given useful advice).
> 
> 
> ...


You remind me of an old friend


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I got X ray shots of my butt and it does turn out my tailbone is officially the first bone I ever break
> View attachment 131832


Oof get well soon


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 11, 2022)

stupid people. stupid people grind my gears like nobody's business.


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> stupid people. stupid people grind my gears like nobody's business.


I built a spaceship that will send them to mars if you want to put them on there. :3


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> I built a spaceship that will send them to mars if you want to put them on there. :3


depends: what are the chances that the spaceship will blow up before it reaches it's destination?


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> depends: what are the chances that the spaceship will blow up before it reaches it's destination?


It’s built by Elon Musk so 75%


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s built by Elon Musk so 75%


and i'm sure packing it beyond it's limit will do a number as well. i'll take it.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> oh boy, sure


For yanno. Research. :>


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 11, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I just got out of an uber ride where the rider was playing a right wing talk show/radio the whole way through. Like, *really* right wing and somewhat racist. I gave him a 1 star review and a 1 cent tip. Should I feel bad for this, and if so, should I increase my tip?


I don't _get_ tipping culture, so I can't speak to that part. Uber being a predatory company trying to escape the responsibilities of having employees by not calling their drivers that, and the regulations for things like taxi services by not calling them that, as well, probably factors into that calculation, but at the end of the day the whole thing is a facet of a very broken system.

However. It should just be good business sense for a driver, whether for a "rideshare" company or a proper taxi company, to not have anything divisive on the radio with a passenger in the car. If he wants to put that drivel on between rides, whatever, his mind is his own to fill with poison (though sadly that poison is likely as not to spill over and harm others so all else equal you'd hope he wouldn't anyway), but with a passenger in the car he'd do much better - again from a business standpoint - to play some inoffensive music playlist or similar. Or flat-out asking if the passenger has a preference.

So it's... kind of a case of someone sowing rotting seed, and if they're surprised by reaping less than they were hoping for, they should reflect on the reasons their crops didn't sprout.


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 11, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wish we could rate customers





Frank Gulotta said:


> I got X ray shots of my butt and it does turn out my tailbone is officially the first bone I ever break
> View attachment 131832


Wait.. exactly what did those customers do to you?


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> Wait.. exactly what did those customers do to you?


Break his tailbone apparently


----------



## Bababooey (May 11, 2022)

I mentioned how I sometimes make money with commissions to a teller at Bank of America.
He asked what I draw.
I said, "Oh, uh, animals that walk on two legs."
He said, "Oh, so furries."
I said, "Yeah." o.o
"I'm a redditor." He said.


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I mentioned how I sometimes make money with commissions to a teller at Bank of America.
> He asked what I draw.
> I said, "Oh, uh, animals that walk on two legs."
> He said, "Oh, so furries."
> ...


That’s the dream right there until you have to explain it to people lol


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 11, 2022)

Today was my last day of my job at the dog groomers I worked at. Moving out of state to live with my bf next week
Good, but I'll really miss that job, it was good, and great boss and coworkers who are almost like family to me


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

Just learned my “father” uses Truth Social I just hope he’s not a Nazi/Pedo *shudders*


----------



## ben909 (May 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> Just learned my “father” uses Truth Social I just hope he’s not a Nazi/Pedo *shudders*


does he actually use it do just download it, i have heard it does not work


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> Just learned my “father” uses Truth Social I just hope he’s not a Nazi/Pedo *shudders*


The fuck TS got to do with that?
It's got a load of technical issues from what I hear but that's a complete different complaint


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> The fuck TS got to do with that?
> It's got a load of technical issues from what I hear but that's a complete different complaint


It has to do with the guy who made it and a lot of oft-perpetuated statements made about his followers.

Mercifully I've sworn off of most social media, but even if I hadn't I have no reason to go there.


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> does he actually use it do just download it, i have heard it does not work


He says he almost never uses it lol 

He’s on Twitter more often


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 11, 2022)

When Truth Social works, let me know, looking to branch out to different sites.


----------



## ben909 (May 11, 2022)

screams at suddenly underpowered ac unit


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> screams at suddenly underpowered ac unit


Freon leak?


----------



## ben909 (May 11, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Freon leak?


probably not, its not that old of a unit


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 11, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> *barks*


Likewise.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 11, 2022)

You can have my air conditioner I don’t need it


----------



## Filter (May 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> :}


I can vouch for this. One of my coworkers suffered the same fate! He even shared the video of his paddling with our team. Probably so we wouldn't stumble across it elsewhere, and use it for blackmail purposes.


----------



## Rayd (May 11, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> This randomly popped into my youtube feed and im honestly kinda disgusted. I know that obesity is something that lots of people struggle with, but this dude is a total asshole. I don't know how much of it is the camera and how much of it is just him.
> 
> Apparently I cant display the video here, the title is,
> The Heart Attack Grill: Restaurant Promotes Harmfully Unhealthy Food | Nightline | ABC News​watched it on youtube.


i don't see the problem honestly. the restaurant is a metaphor to how under the nose the commercial food industry is about killing you, and offering an artistic contrast,  and making a pretty penny while they're at it. it's not like they're doing any harm, if anything they likely do a lot more good, considering they're super blatant about how unhealthy their food is, treating the restaurant as a parody of obesity, and making themselves a novelty out of insinuating that eating at their establishment isn't a good idea.

i dont know about you, but most overweight people aren't stereotypically going out and eating the unhealthiest shit ever just because they see it. nobody is going to see the heart attack grill and have a relapse on greasy food. if you ask me, they're more likely to learn about the heart attack grill and go "damn, maybe i should rethink my diet". it promotes deeper thinking on their health by forcing them to acknowledge that the kind of stuff they're typically eating is bad for them.

no restaurant or fast food joint is even remotely that honest. they're MUCH worse if you want to talk about morals.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 12, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> Wait.. exactly what did those customers do to you?


Those are unrelated posts, I have had some strange customers but nobody THAT strange


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I don't _get_ tipping culture, so I can't speak to that part. Uber being a predatory company trying to escape the responsibilities of having employees by not calling their drivers that, and the regulations for things like taxi services by not calling them that, as well, probably factors into that calculation, but at the end of the day the whole thing is a facet of a very broken system.
> 
> However. It should just be good business sense for a driver, whether for a "rideshare" company or a proper taxi company, to not have anything divisive on the radio with a passenger in the car. If he wants to put that drivel on between rides, whatever, his mind is his own to fill with poison (though sadly that poison is likely as not to spill over and harm others so all else equal you'd hope he wouldn't anyway), but with a passenger in the car he'd do much better - again from a business standpoint - to play some inoffensive music playlist or similar. Or flat-out asking if the passenger has a preference.
> 
> So it's... kind of a case of someone sowing rotting seed, and if they're surprised by reaping less than they were hoping for, they should reflect on the reasons their crops didn't sprout.


I mean isn't there CNN blasting in most airports? and in terms of poisonous, divisive rhetoric it scarcely gets any worse than that


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Bang, zoom, straight to the moon.


Space Force's new logo.  And mascot.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I don't _get_ tipping culture, so I can't speak to that part. Uber being a predatory company trying to escape the responsibilities of having employees by not calling their drivers that, and the regulations for things like taxi services by not calling them that, as well, probably factors into that calculation, but at the end of the day the whole thing is a facet of a very broken system.
> 
> However. It should just be good business sense for a driver, whether for a "rideshare" company or a proper taxi company, to not have anything divisive on the radio with a passenger in the car. If he wants to put that drivel on between rides, whatever, his mind is his own to fill with poison (though sadly that poison is likely as not to spill over and harm others so all else equal you'd hope he wouldn't anyway), but with a passenger in the car he'd do much better - again from a business standpoint - to play some inoffensive music playlist or similar. Or flat-out asking if the passenger has a preference.
> 
> So it's... kind of a case of someone sowing rotting seed, and if they're surprised by reaping less than they were hoping for, they should reflect on the reasons their crops didn't sprout.


I miss the livable wages of European countries and not having to tip.  Also, the countries where tipping is rude.

The US allows an employer to only have to pay a tipped employee $2.15/hr.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I miss the livable wages of European countries and not having to tip.  Also, the countries where tipping is rude.
> 
> The US allows an employer to only have to pay a tipped employee $2.15/hr.


IKR? And even though those employers are supposed to make up the difference if tips don’t reach proper minimum wage, my understanding is that a lot of them don’t. It’s so gross.

Can’t even tip anyone you want. Like, grocery store baggers? Apparently not allowed to take tips. So silly.

I’m not opposed to tips for excellent service that goes above and beyond, or as a sort of apology for having special requests that are a lot of fuss. But those should be the exception. Having a situation where tips are effectively mandatory is unfair to both workers and customers. (I’m also boggling at how menus and price tags in the US don’t include tax. The only reason to do that is to make your shit look cheaper, which is so customer unfriendly.) Especially to workers in tourism-related fields, where there is no guarantee their customers will know that they’re “supposed” to tip. I think it was my third time staying in a US hotel that I found out I was supposed to tip housekeeping.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 12, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I just got out of an uber ride where the rider was playing a right wing talk show/radio the whole way through. Like, *really* right wing and somewhat racist. I gave him a 1 star review and a 1 cent tip. Should I feel bad for this, and if so, should I increase my tip?


Well, (I gotta say) - about half the country probably agrees and feels in similar ways that's in line with opinions you overheard on the radio. And so - perhaps you should arrange for another driver by asking him/her to pull over and let you out, if you can't ask him/her yourself to turn that off because it bothers you. If you do neither, then, in my mind - you've got no right to complain about continuing to hear it either.

After all - why continue the ride and pay someone that you take such issues with at that point?

But, if you decide to continue the ride anyways, and start giving him problems because of what's on his radio and you can't keep your opinions to yourself - (which is probably what you should do) - seeing that you're in his/her car and you're just there for a ride, then - he/she has every right to ask you to leave also.

And so - politely asking him/her to turn it down or off.... (and if not - just obtain your ride) and keep you opinions to yourself - may save you both some troubles.

But, tipping someone just one cent is kinda rude.


quoting_mungo said:


> However. It should just be good business sense for a driver, whether for a "rideshare" company or a proper taxi company, to not have anything divisive on the radio with a passenger in the car.


Well.... it's their car, and they can play on it whatever they want.... and if one doesn't lke it - they can ask them to turn if down or off.... or - arrange for another ride elsewhere... as the driver IMO has every right to ask them to leave also. ☺


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 12, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well.... it's their car, and they can play on it whatever they want.... and if one doesn't lke it - they can ask them to turn if down or off.... or - arrange for another ride elsewhere... as the driver IMO has every right to ask them to leave also. ☺


Yes, they can play whatever they want, and alienate a portion of paying passengers as a result. Which is what happened here. All I’m saying is it’s a poor business decision to play something that a large portion of passengers are going to take issue with.

Being in someone else’s car is not always going to be a situation where someone feels safe asking for a racist radio show to be turned off. It may not be feasible to wait for another ride; many people can’t afford to miss appointments or be late for work or whatever. During the ride itself, the power balance favors the driver.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Can’t even tip anyone you want. Like, grocery store baggers? Apparently not allowed to take tips. So silly.


Technically, you can tip anyone if you make it an "exchange of money between friends" and not a tip. Act like you know them from outside their job, get them to play along for a minute, and there's nothing that can be done to prove you're not a friend paying them back some cash you borrowed the other day...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 12, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I just got out of an uber ride where the rider was playing a right wing talk show/radio the whole way through. Like, *really* right wing and somewhat racist. I gave him a 1 star review and a 1 cent tip. Should I feel bad for this, and if so, should I increase my tip?


Here's a way to look at this

If the experience made you uncomfortable, you shouldn't feel guilty for giving it a rating that reflects that. Secondly, feedback on a business or service, including negative ones, is also beneficial because it can inform them to behave and interact better with customers.

This is a reason rating is introduced in many places, so you didn't do anything wrong. It's not much different than if the driver was smoking or cursing at traffic and that was bothering you. You have the right to express your thoughts on these things.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 12, 2022)

Just had one of the worst support agents I've ever encountered. 

"Having a hard time making sense of this bill and need help. Here's what I've been able to identify. Where is this other number coming from."

...
...
...
Yup that's the issue

"Um... Okay, so where is it coming from?" (Because I need to know what it is in order to know if I can reverse it)

Look at the bills and see what changed.

"Okay. I've already done that. They bought a cellphone, returned it within the buyers remorse window and it should have been refunded. None of those charges are this number we are having issues with. "

...
...
There was a 50$ start up fee. 

Ffs.... " Okay but I'm looking for the number 13. Where is 13 coming from??? Did they just do a partial refund by mistake???"

..
..looking at bills from *dates go here

...
...
...
Turns out they meant it as in I should be looking at those.bills. stretch this bullshit into an hour and that shits annoying as fuck. I left them a 2/10 rating. )8<


----------



## Fallowfox (May 12, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i don't see the problem honestly.



There have been a few deaths in and around the restaurant, including two of its spokesmen. 

That might be because the restaurant attracts people who are already at death's door but I can understand why their history has horrified some folk.


----------



## Kope (May 12, 2022)

RachelDawes said:


> Man screw landlords.
> AC is bunked up compressor shot to shit it’s an old wall unit.
> Maintenance says replace the ac landlord comes back with “I want picture evidence it is broken before I pay for a new unit”
> 
> ...


They are called parasites on the working class for a reason.


----------



## Kope (May 12, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well, (I gotta say) - about half the country probably agrees and feels in similar ways that's in line with opinions you overheard on the radio. And so - perhaps you should arrange for another driver by asking him/her to pull over and let you out, if you can't ask him/her yourself to turn that off because it bothers you. If you do neither, then, in my mind - you've got no right to complain about continuing to hear it either.
> 
> After all - why continue the ride and pay someone that you take such issues with at that point?
> 
> ...


I was not expecting defending a racist radio talk show from you, but here we are I guess...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 12, 2022)

@RachelDawes Check the terms of your tenancy agreement; they will probably state that the landlord is required to provide functioning utilities. 

I have had to bring up tenancy agreements before to settle disputes (I rented a room and realised the building did not meet fire safety standards).


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 12, 2022)

At times during the day, something always seems to trigger me into looking back and reflecting on myself and asking what is my worth in this life? Often times I feel like I haven't done enough to satisfy anything to keep on existing, as a result I end up with visions and thoughts of ending it all and starting over where ever else. While I was born in a setting where many would consider *lucky*. I have lost that luck when it comes to my abilities to function in society. Although in the end, I regress these kind of thoughts likely because my medications are doing their job properly.


----------



## Kope (May 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> At times during the day, something always seems to trigger me into looking back and reflecting on myself and asking what is my worth in this life? Often times I feel like I haven't done enough to satisfy anything to keep on existing, as a result I end up with visions and thoughts of ending it all and starting over where ever else. While I was born in a setting where many would consider *lucky*. I have lost that luck when it comes to my abilities to function in society. Although in the end, I regress these kind of thoughts likely because my medications are doing their job properly.


I’m sorry


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 12, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m sorry


For?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 12, 2022)

Official grey hairs found count is at 2 now lol
Yes I'm 20. 
Pretty much everyone on my mom's side had fully grey hair by 35, so rip me


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 12, 2022)

My first gray hair I got at 12 years old. Yes, twelve!! Found a little over 20 of em between then and now (29 is current age)


----------



## ben909 (May 12, 2022)

throws ORANGE POTION at all of you


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 12, 2022)

RachelDawes said:


> Man screw landlords.
> AC is bunked up compressor shot to shit it’s an old wall unit.
> Maintenance says replace the ac landlord comes back with “I want picture evidence it is broken before I pay for a new unit”
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you meant $3,300 a month, but yeah when we had problems with our dishwasher, we got the community management repair technicians in quick because $3,100 a month means everything should be working. 

You could take them to court if they don't fix the AC, though, especially if they agreed to it as a working fixture in the lease.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Official grey hairs found count is at 2 now lol
> Yes I'm 20.
> Pretty much everyone on my mom's side had fully grey hair by 35, so rip me


Silver hairs...
Silver hairs....
It's to young to start crying....
Pluck, plucking... feel the sting....
Soon you'll be a crone for cosplay....


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 12, 2022)

Work today sucked harder than Sagittarius A*

Tomorrow is payday. That is all.


----------



## Kope (May 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> For?


The fact that you’re struggling


----------



## Kope (May 12, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Work today sucked harder than Sagittarius A*
> 
> Tomorrow is payday. That is all.


Just quit and live off of your rich parents : P


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 12, 2022)

Kope said:


> Just quit and live off of your rich parents



lol ok


----------



## Kope (May 12, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> lol ok


I like your pfp btw


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 12, 2022)

*unintelligible but seemingly annoyed barking*


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 12, 2022)

Kope said:


> The fact that you’re struggling


I mean, you didn't do anything wrong. So no need to be apologetic really.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 12, 2022)

I always end up sacrificing my friendships one way or another by sticking up for others. I'm so emotionally exhausted, and I just want to listen to music, watch movies and isolate from everyone, but if I don't have any interaction whatsoever, I feel even worse, so it's a lose-lose.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 13, 2022)

RachelDawes said:


> Man screw landlords.
> AC is bunked up compressor shot to shit it’s an old wall unit.
> Maintenance says replace the ac landlord comes back with “I want picture evidence it is broken before I pay for a new unit”
> 
> ...


I lived in a genuine shithole apartment back in the pre-retirement day, before my family and I escaped Kommiefornia. San Francisco Bay Area, East Bay. Fremont, to be exact. Feel free to look it up. 894 Square Feet, 2 bed, 1 bath. NO A/C. Semi-functioning wall furnace. Toilet that could clog by itself. $2,050 USD per month plus utilities. They flat-ass forbid any type of window mounted A/C so you had to have one of those units that sat in the floor with a hot air exhaust duct to a window adapter. Problem was, no window in the place could be set up with said adapter and the sliding glass door out to the patio was set up so that you could not secure your door if that adapter was in place. Just sticking the hose out the sliding door meant the unit would drag hot air back in the apartment for some reason.

Two story building, we were on the top floor "So we wouldn't have to listen to the upstairs neighbors bowling in the house." True story at the apartment we lived in before this one. Bowling with real bowling balls and pins. But I digress. We suffered every summer with the lack of A/C and the complex has since been remodeled. That unit we lived in rents for $2,950 USD per month now and still has NO A/C. The astronomical rent is due to the proximity to Silicon Valley. Techies and coders, H1B Visa holders from the Middle East and Asia, will give stupid amounts of money for shitholes just so they can work in Silly-Cone Valley.

I made a makeshift A/C unit one year, based on a big room fan with a copper coil I hand bent and attached to the front of it. Hoses went from the coil to a modified cooler that had another similar size coil inside. I filled the cooling loop with water and put ice and water in the cooler. A little electric pump moved said cooled water around. It took up a bit of space in the living room but it could peel about ten degrees off the temp in an hour's time. We get a new manager, she claims it might leak so it has to go. Fukkin' Bitch. She even tried to look through our kitchen window to see if it was back after we removed it and let her inspect afterward.

BTW, no laws in The Peoples Republik Of Kalifornistan that says they have to air condition your rental, even if you cite medical issues with heat. Fuck Kommiefornia.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 13, 2022)

RachelDawes said:


> Man screw landlords.
> AC is bunked up compressor shot to shit it’s an old wall unit.
> Maintenance says replace the ac landlord comes back with “I want picture evidence it is broken before I pay for a new unit”
> 
> ...


One of those landlords with multiple properties, huh?

I'll be honest, in their position I'd be asking for pictures... but I'd either be asking maintenance for them instead of the tenant, or if I DID have to ask the tenant that'd be part of the first set of questions I'd ask.  Y'see, in that case it's not about proving it's broken (that's maintenance's job), it's about what model I'd have to worry about replacing here.

No amount of "you owe me working A/C" overrides:

Making sure the unit actually fits the client's living space properly;
Ensuring the unit does not cause more problems (like noise complaints); or
Actually complying with the law if they're stupid enough to restrict such things* (legal action against me would definitely raise your rates in that scenario).
I'm not going to delay replacements for anything other than serious considerations though, because at a certain level of greed, you HAVE to start listening to your clients if you want to maintain that income.  There are a distressing number of people in this world, especially _in positions of power_, who still don't grasp basic facts like this.

* If you're going to ask me "why the hell would the law restrict use of A/C units", my answer is "eco-friendly and green policies".  Air conditioners suck out a lot of power and I don't know how many of them still use dangerous refrigerants.



All this said, your landlord does not seem to understand the above and tried to override an expert here, and in a fairly inane way at that.  Landlord's an a-hole, plain and simple.  Definitely double-check the agreement.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 13, 2022)

@Flamingo I'm tying not to get into the politics here, at all.

But, I'm not sure how listening to conservative viewpoints on the radio is racist.

Really, I have no idea and get puzzled sometimes - as to why some liberals insist on throwing the "racist" label around so easily - when they might have been talking about the war, or the mid-terms, or the Federal deficit...... I mean, c'mon - being a conservative doesn't make one automatically a racist.
-----------------------


quoting_mungo said:


> Being in someone else’s car is not always going to be a situation where someone feels safe asking for a racist radio show to be turned off. It may not be feasible to wait for another ride; many people can’t afford to miss appointments or be late for work or whatever. During the ride itself, the power balance favors the driver.


Not feel safe? I find that statement kind of odd, frankly.... I mean - if one is in a public conveyance to begin with, it means you're in a public space.... and if one openly elects to be there due to them patronizing cabs or ride-share companies in the first place - then, I don't see how one can lament about their "fears" when they're riding there on their own volition.
-----------------------
It's the same thing (as I do) living in the big city..... where: on subways, busses, and streetcars - I'll often overhear unpleasant things.... or I'll encounter individuals that are (shall we say) "off their meds" and in turn are shouting loudly in their seats at 1 AM - where *everyone* on that bus or train can hear them.

It's a lot of racket on a crowded train for half-an-hour; but.... I still need to get home at some point also - and so..... I and others just tolerate this and just "get our rides over with" and not make much more out of it.
-------------------------
And so..... (like subways and busses) overhearing "talk radio" that one dislikes inside a cab or rideshare may happen.... and honestly - it is that individual's car or cab medallion that you're inside patronizing.... and thus - whatever is on their radio (when they're doing their jobs) is their right and prerogative.

It doesn't mean one needs to agree with it - but.... (they can just ask themselves): what's more important? Finishing my ride and getting home (like I do in the subways) or..... awkardly arguing with the driver about what's on his radio?

Most of us will say it's the latter, that's imporant.... and so, keeping one's opinions to oneself and just "enjoying the ride" - which is the only thing you're there for in the first place, may be a wise decision if you need to be somewhere in a hurry.

Of course, one can always avoid these "fears" if he/she uses their own private transportation.... and at that point - they can decide for themselves what goes on the radio.


RachelDawes said:


> on one hand this is a worker and such and I won’t go political but my politics is pro worker.


Well, that's nice to know.... as the poor driver, who may work ten to twelve hour days - will say that he works "too hard" (for the little income he receives with his driving gig, as it is) to deal with customers/riders that are just "too much" to deal with in the back seat.... (regardless of his political affiliations).
----------------------------
(And - as a side note): if I was in the driver's shoes - and a customer that I served and that I went out of my way with to accommodate by being a good driver and getting you to your destination quickly and safely - still gave me a "one star" rating and a one cent tip - then, he/she would quickly find themselves on my "do not serve" blacklist (in the future).... as that customer is just too much aggravation for me to deal with.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 13, 2022)

Connor, Whyyyyyy????? Lord, it never stops.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 13, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Connor, Whyyyyyy????? Lord, it never stops.


For a moment I thought you were big upset with me


----------



## KimberVaile (May 13, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> For a moment I thought you were big upset with me


Next time I'll refer to Connor as N squared and you as you as C dawg. Geddit? Cause you're a Hyena. Hyenas get a +1 to comedy. Of course you got it.

Well technically Hyenas aren't canines, but they're close enough or something.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 13, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Next time I'll refer to Connor as N squared and you as you as C dawg. Geddit? Cause you're a Hyena. Hyenas get a +1 to comedy. Of course you got it.
> 
> Well technically Hyenas aren't canines, but they're close enough or something.


I'll chew your face off for implying I'm a dog uwu.

Nae, I'll respect the fact that you can recognise the dangers of the double-N.

because a lot of people can't xD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Official grey hairs found count is at 2 now lol
> Yes I'm 20.
> Pretty much everyone on my mom's side had fully grey hair by 35, so rip me


My cousin has silver hair, she's in her 30s, I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Kope (May 13, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Flamingo I'm tying not to get into the politics here, at all.
> 
> But, I'm not sure how listening to conservative viewpoints on the radio is racist.
> 
> ...


Yikes if you can’t decipher why the party that calls poor Mexican immigrants rapists/killers are sorta racist than I can’t help you there amigo.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I'd just say delete this fucking awful thread already.


Is something about the thread bothering you? Actually, I'm surprised this forum doesn't have the functionality to hide a topic. Or maybe there is and I'm just not seeing it?

I guess a thread like this is dangerous because the people posting would already be feeling frustrated, and so if someone posts a controversial opinion, it'd lead to arguments pretty quickly. But I think it's also important to have a platform to vent and argue. On that note, I'm also surprised there isn't a 'serious discussion' forum. Didn't there used to be one?


----------



## Balskarr (May 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yikes if you can’t decipher why the party that calls poor Mexican immigrants rapists/killers are sorta racist than I can’t help you there amigo.


I wouldn't argue with him. That guy is a habitual contrarian and will take whatever side of an argument is unpopular just to play devil's advocate for it.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 13, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I'm surprised this forum doesn't have the functionality to hide a topic. Or maybe there is and I'm just not seeing it?
> 
> I guess a thread like this is dangerous because the people posting would already be feeling frustrated, and so if someone posts a controversial opinion, it'd lead to arguments pretty quickly. But I think it's also important to have a platform to vent and argue. On that note, I'm also surprised there isn't a 'serious discussion' forum. Didn't there used to be one?



Sadly the forum doesn't have this functionality (or I haven't found it because I'd use the shit out of it)

And yeh there was but it was escalated pretty nasty until the mods found it too much work and it got bounced.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Sadly the forum doesn't have this functionality (or I haven't found it because I'd use the shit out of it)
> 
> And yeh there was but it was escalated pretty nasty until the mods found it too much work and it got bounced.


Ah... well maybe it's for the best if this topic got nuked then! Certainly not every forum has to have vent threads... if folks wanna cause drama, they can just use Telegram!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 13, 2022)

Had a pleasant dream for the first time in a while. 
One that made me feel pleasant, and I'm starting to think it's only because the heat made me delirious XD

It was weird because it involved people I have never met irl, and the thought of no consent grosses me out even if it is an uncontrollable dream.
But I felt safe, secure and SUPER comfy when we cuddled. Nothing bad happened. Nothing stressful was going on, so that in itself is extremely rare. 
Why can't this happen with my OCs? )8<


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yikes if you can’t decipher why the party that calls poor Mexican immigrants rapists/killers are sorta racist than I can’t help you there amigo.


If you can't decipher that the party that equates a fraction of illegal immigrants with "mexicans" are sorta racist I can't help you, amigX (< the inclusive version of amigo which as anyone speaking a Latin language will tell you, is the masculine articulation of the word)


----------



## zandelux (May 13, 2022)

No good deed goes unpunished, apparently.

I donated my car to a charity. Said charity did not do proper DMV paperwork. The new owner of the car never registered the car, then abandoned it. The car was impounded. Since I was the last registered owner, the impound lot is coming after me for $2000 US. My blood was boiling. I managed to stay civil on the phone with the charity, but that was mostly because I don't want to say anything that might sabotage a future lawsuit. Let's hope it doesn't come to that, but I've already started doing some lawyer research.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2022)

zandelux said:


> No good deed goes unpunished, apparently.
> 
> I donated my car to a charity. Said charity did not do proper DMV paperwork. The new owner of the car never registered the car, then abandoned it. The car was impounded. Since I was the last registered owner, the impound lot is coming after me for $2000 US. My blood was boiling. I managed to stay civil on the phone with the charity, but that was mostly because I don't want to say anything that might sabotage a future lawsuit. Let's hope it doesn't come to that, but I've already started doing some lawyer research.


Wow, that's a horror story. The person who should pay is obviously the person who abandoned the car. If you do pursue a lawsuit, I guess it'd be interesting to hear the new owner's story!


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 13, 2022)

I think I’ve figured out why I’ve been feeling so shitty lately. It’s summer and its fucking piece of shit heat that’s driving me insane and deteriorating my mental health. I feel like my brain is swelling as a result of it. And there have been instances where I was having panic attacks over the most irrational things during the previous summers. Also it’s all scientifically proven to make you go mad when it’s almost a hundred degrees, especially where I am. Fuck everything about it!


----------



## Kope (May 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If you can't decipher that the party that equates a fraction of illegal immigrants with "mexicans" are sorta racist I can't help you, amigX (< the inclusive version of amigo which as anyone speaking a Latin language will tell you, is the masculine articulation of the word)


They hate the term latinx and the like actually so I wouldn’t use that. Under Trump they used title 42 to exclude anyone from Mexico (even asylum seekers which most are) from entering is that just a small fraction?


----------



## Kope (May 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> They hate the term latinx and the like actually so I wouldn’t use that. Under Trump they used title 42 to exclude anyone from Mexico (even asylum seekers which most are) from entering is that just a small fraction?


Not to say democrats are much better on immigration as Biden still has it implemented if I remember right. (They are the center right/status quo party for a reason)


----------



## Ramjet (May 13, 2022)

FAF is a board of peace.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> The constant shit-talking, debates and politics went from slightly funny at times, to annoying, to just fucking sad, because everyone's now a target of someone else's bullshit slander one way or another, and many times, it's unjustified, and it's almost two months now or more with this shit nearly every day on this particular thread.


I can understand that, I feel like there’s more of a political divide now than ever in my lifetime and it’s really affecting people. Of course that’s just my perspective, maybe politics was always like this. And yeah, people are gonna wanna vent about that, and they see this vent thread and people argue and it becomes toxic. And that doesn’t seem to match with the general tone of the rest of the forum, so it makes sense to shut it down.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 14, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> I wouldn't argue with him. That guy is a habitual contrarian and will take whatever side of an argument is unpopular just to play devil's advocate for it.


Well... in my nearly ten years on here.... I think you're the first user to ever call me a contrarian..... eh - I say whatever I think is on my mind; contrarian or not. That said - based on your watch list - there's probably some users on there that've probably called me a lot worse, over the years. ☺

And.... that's certainly their prerogative.... and like they do - you're free to ignore my postings in the future, mate (if you please).... but I will not hesitate to make points that I think are relevant to a topic based on my opinions (I will do so any time within the rules)..... whether its "contrarian" or not.

And you are right in some ways..... it is a bit contrarian to defend the political viewpoints that are in the minority..... and I think that's a good thing frankly..... as it avoids the "echo chamber" effect.... which in way, is even more of a turn off for some who feel the opposite way and are afraid to speak up because it's unpopular.
-----------------------
[EDIT]: In any case... he should play whatever he wants on his radio.
@quoting_mungo Silence is truly golden sometimes.... and my points are well taken I hope by you and Trisha.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 14, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I can understand that, I feel like there’s more of a political divide now than ever in my lifetime and it’s really affecting people. Of course that’s just my perspective, maybe politics was always like this. And yeah, people are gonna wanna vent about that, and they see this vent thread and people argue and it becomes toxic. And that doesn’t seem to match with the general tone of the rest of the forum, so it makes sense to shut it down.


My experience is that politics was always like this.  We're only noticing it now because of how many 24/7 feeds we have in this world.

People really have to unplug once in a while.



Connor J. Coyote said:


> Wel... in my nearly ten years on here.... I think you're the first user to ever call me a contrarian..... eh - I say whatever I think is on my mind; contrarian or not. That said - based on your watch list - there's probably some users on there that've probably called me a lot worse, over the years. ☺


I think I may have referred to you as a contrarian before, actually.  (It was in a poll thread, and I more or less called the practice very hit-or-miss.)

There's an art to it, Connor.  Even without the constant naysayers and conformists, forcing yourself to contradict everything is not an easy road to travel.  Takes a toll on one's sanity sometimes.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I can understand that, I feel like there’s more of a political divide now than ever in my lifetime and it’s really affecting people. Of course that’s just my perspective, maybe politics was always like this. And yeah, people are gonna wanna vent about that, and they see this vent thread and people argue and it becomes toxic. And that doesn’t seem to match with the general tone of the rest of the forum, so it makes sense to shut it down.


Not sure if you were present in 2017/18. It is actually streets better now, amazingly.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> My experience is that politics was always like this.


I feel personally that there has been a change; I think they call it the 'post-truth' age.


My personal vent for today is that it's so hot and sticky outside. It's getting to 20 or 21c everyday now in May. That would have been equivalent to the height of summer when I was growing up.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I think I may have referred to you as a contrarian before, actually.  (It was in a poll thread, and I more or less called the practice very hit-or-miss.)


Okay, if you say so..... you rarely reply to me on here anyways, so you'll forgive me if I don't recall.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> There's an art to it, Connor.


An art to what? Being contrarian?

If that's what you're referring to - then I gotta say: I wouldn't know...... as I say whatever I'm thinking on a topic and whatever I please on my own threads on here (within the rules) - whether it's contrarian, unpopular, or not.

If people form that opinion of me - (based on assumptions or what other people may say) then, well.... there's not much I can do about that..... (shrug).


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Not sure if you were present in 2017/18. It is actually streets better now, amazingly.


It’s certainly better than when I was actively using it, before the great reset. Well, better for most at least. Mr. Yote mentioned that he wanted to avoid an echo chamber, which I respect, but really I don’t think political discussion fits in with the identity of this forum at all, and so ideally there shouldn’t be any sort of discussion that is controversial to that extent.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2022)

SirRob said:


> It’s certainly better than when I was actively using it, before the great reset. Well, better for most at least. Mr. Yote mentioned that he wanted to avoid an echo chamber, which I respect, but really I don’t think political discussion fits in with the identity of this forum at all, and so ideally there shouldn’t be any sort of discussion that is controversial to that extent.



Thinking too much about modern politics reminds me of the opportunities I have lost, or of the crises that the world seems content not to address. 
I agree with you that constructive discussions about controversial subjects simply don't seem to happen on the internet.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 14, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Okay, if you say so..... you rarely reply to me on here anyways, so you'll forgive me if I don't recall.


That's probably understandable due to the way I've handled things like this in the past.  I tend not to do well, psychologically, if I stay in the same political conversations (actually, for me this extends to most conversations period) for long amounts of time.  I've kind of had to take a hit-and-run approach to keep my sanity - and after finding the incident where I called you a contrarian, I realize it was in response to someone else calling you a troll.

The whole hit-and-run also means that when someone does long explanations, sometimes I just have to let it stand.  Probably the reason I haven't replied to you much.


Connor J. Coyote said:


> An art to what? Being contrarian?


Believe it or not, yes.

I'm going to pull a couple quotes that sound like cheap fortune-cookie wisdom, but probably phrase things better than I can:

“A contrarian isn’t one who always objects — that’s a confirmist of a different sort. A contrarian reasons independently, from the ground up, and resists pressure to conform.”
“Let’s watch out for the unpredictability and the wildcat jumps of contrarian people, whose sole interests are soaring targets at high-speed, at all costs and without any consideration. Perceptive understanding may help us discover the hidden actualities behind the ‘appearances’."
Basically, contrarianism takes careful thought.  For all I know with your posts, you may already be trying to do that.  Again, I'll have to let this, your response to me, and anyone else's claims about how well you're doing with your contrarian approach, stand.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Thinking too much about modern politics reminds me of the opportunities I have lost, or of the crises that the world seems content not to address.
> I agree with you that constructive discussions about controversial subjects simply don't seem to happen on the internet.


What opportunities have you lost, have you thought about going into politics? I think you in particular have the potential to excel in whatever you pursue, so I’d be interested to hear about it.

And constructive discussions can happen on the internet. I believe a lot of recent movements have either originated or been bolstered through online discussions. All I mean is that for the FurAffinity forums, where you have a furry roleplay forum, a fursuiting forum, and most importantly, a lack of a serious discussion forum, there’s no place for such discussions to occur here, and this thread is being used as a proxy for it, which isn’t appropriate.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2022)

SirRob said:


> What opportunities have you lost, have you thought about going into politics? I think you in particular have the potential to excel in whatever you pursue, so I’d be interested to hear about it.
> 
> And constructive discussions can happen on the internet. I believe a lot of recent movements have either originated or been bolstered through online discussions. All I mean is that for the FurAffinity forums, where you have a furry roleplay forum, a fursuiting forum, and most importantly, a lack of a serious discussion forum, there’s no place for such discussions to occur here, and this thread is being used as a proxy for it, which isn’t appropriate.



I wanted to live and work abroad, but it is almost impossible to do that now. 
My brother succeeded in getting a job abroad. It cost him hundreds of pounds to get all the documents he needed to apply for a visa, and the consulate never processed his application. Now he does his job remotely from a laptop. I think he has accepted he will never get to leave.

If Americans want to relate to that, imagine if you were trapped in new jersey your whole life and even asking for permission to leave cost $1000.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> and after finding the incident where I called you a contrarian, I realize it was in response to someone else calling you a troll.


Well...... the only trolls I know are the ones on cakes ☺:






In any case - some of us just have some haters out there - that have nothing better to do with their time than to try and rationalize why other users post what they do (and how they do so). Eh, that's their prerogative also..... but (on a personal level) I've got better things to worry about.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Basically, contrarianism takes careful thought.


Again, I wouldn't know. I'm just an average guy that writes what he thinks on here.... and I don't need to think about that all that much..... because what I write on here comes from the inside.... with no calculations in it involved at all.

I'm a coyote and I love my yotes..... some birdies and cyborgs may take issue with that and that's kinda their problem..... I analyze issues and try to give people real, pragmatic feedback that may assist them. I've been a member on here nearly ten years..... and my record speaks for itself also.

And so - any of these critics can go fuck themselves.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> For all I know with your posts, you may already be trying to do that.  Again, I'll have to let this, your response to me, and anyone else's claims about how well you're doing with your contrarian approach, stand.


Okay, you're entitiled to your opinions there also..... you're free to respond to me in the future if you wish..... contrarian or not.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I wanted to live and work abroad, but it is almost impossible to do that now.
> My brother succeeded in getting a job abroad. It cost him hundreds of pounds to get all the documents he needed to apply for a visa, and the consulate never processed his application. Now he does his job remotely from a laptop. I think he has accepted he will never get to leave.
> 
> If Americans want to relate to that, imagine if you were trapped in new jersey your whole life and even asking for permission to leave cost $1000.


I see. I don’t think that’s impossible, but I don’t know your financial situation either and it wouldn’t be appropriate to ask. I will say that you are an incredible artist, so you do have that avenue should you be looking for opportunities to make more money.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 14, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I think I’ve figured out why I’ve been feeling so shitty lately. It’s summer and its fucking piece of shit heat that’s driving me insane and deteriorating my mental health. I feel like my brain is swelling as a result of it. And there have been instances where I was having panic attacks over the most irrational things during the previous summers. Also it’s all scientifically proven to make you go mad when it’s almost a hundred degrees, especially where I am. Fuck everything about it!


Eesh that sucks. I'm sorry. I know how you feel, though inverted, I always completely devolve in winter, and once things get up to proper heat I'm usually much better mentally. 

Try keep cool (figuratively and literally) and drink lots of water.


----------



## Kope (May 14, 2022)

Fuck I hate my life


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 14, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @quoting_mungo Silence is truly golden sometimes.... and my points are well taken I hope by you and Trisha


More like “I only have so many fucks to give about Connor’s nonsense in any given time period.” Your “points” were not worth more of my fucks. Sorry for being so blunt about it, but it’s rather annoying to have you tag me any time I don’t give you a direct response. Please don’t, and just assume I gave up on trying to convince you.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> My experience is that politics was always like this. We're only noticing it now because of how many 24/7 feeds we have in this world.
> 
> People really have to unplug once in a while.


I think that’s a bit of a “yes and no;” I know I saw a marked uptick in explicitly political postings online in general any time a controversial topic became… ugh, can’t remember the English word… current? If public policy starts touching more deeply polarizing areas that people feel more strongly about, there’s going to be more noise about it.

People get loud when they feel threatened, just as they get loud when they think they’ve scored a win. Politics are like the worst stereotypes of British soccer fans (sorry Fallow!) that way.


----------



## Punji (May 14, 2022)

For how much people claim to dislike politics, they sure do love to inject it literally everywhere it doesn't belong.


----------



## Furryfriend69 (May 14, 2022)

What gets on my nerves is when people immediately partner up with someone after they just broke up with someone.


----------



## Furryfriend69 (May 14, 2022)

I was on a discord furry website and someone was so rude to everyone just because they are furry, that really enjoyed me.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 14, 2022)

Furryfriend69 said:


> What gets on my nerves is when people immediately partner up with someone after they just broke up with someone.


Like, hooking up with a different someone on the rebound, or getting back together with the same person? Both are usually pretty unhealthy, but also pretty human. Conscious reflection and taking a step back to consider the emotional state one is in after a breakup is often needed to identify these patterns in oneself, and on the heels of a breakup is often not when we’re most capable of those.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 14, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Like, hooking up with a different someone on the rebound, or getting back together with the same person? Both are usually pretty unhealthy, but also pretty human. Conscious reflection and taking a step back to consider the emotional state one is in after a breakup is often needed to identify these patterns in oneself, and on the heels of a breakup is often not when we’re most capable of those.


I learned you're right, but a lot of times you just want to move on after a breakup, so you don't take that step back. I did that way back after my ex and I broke up and ran right into a relationship where I made the same mistakes, particularly not being around. 

I had better relationships since and I'm in my best one now, but I kind of wish I didn't put another person through that in the first place.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> For how much people claim to dislike politics, they sure do love to inject it literally everywhere it doesn't belong.



Personally I think we _should _all be talking about important things that touch the lives of us all.

The fact we live in societies where we cannot currently achieve this without being abusive to each other is a huge problem, and if we do not solve it there will be huge consequences.


----------



## Punji (May 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Personally I think we _should _all be talking about important things that touch the lives of us all.
> 
> The fact we live in societies where we cannot currently achieve this without being abusive to each other is a huge problem, and if we do not solve it there will be huge consequences.


Well that's exactly the problem, isn't it Fallow?

95%+ of the dogshit political news and opinions spouted everywhere, especially here on the FAF where politics are expressly disallowed, are hollow and meaningless with literally no measurable impact on actual life.

The important things in my life at least aren't gossip about political celebrities or meaningless law debates over issues which don't concern me in places I don't live. Too many people are up in arms about X/Y/Z when at the end of the day, no matter what happens it doesn't actually change much for most people.

In my own opinion, more people should take a page from Machiavelli and accept that politics are inherently amoral instead of virtue signal constantly to people just trying to hang out on a furry forum. There is no one way to lead or rule, people need to accept that.

Lastly, it's incredibly easy to avoid being abusive, especially on the Internet through text communication. People often don't however, because it matters more to look good than act good.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> 95%+ of the dogshit political news and opinions spouted everywhere, especially here on the FAF where politics are expressly disallowed, are hollow and meaningless with literally no measurable impact on actual life.


I mean, being oblique, I said politics and policies have had an effect on my life, better or worse. 

I definitely say that for the American users here politics and policies has affected them over the last few years, regardless of what their political beliefs are. 

We could or could not discuss how politics affect us, and it is fair to not discuss it, but politics most certainly affect us.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> Well that's exactly the problem, isn't it Fallow?
> 
> 95%+ of the dogshit political news and opinions spouted everywhere, especially here on the FAF where politics are expressly disallowed, are hollow and meaningless with literally no measurable impact on actual life.
> 
> ...



My short answer to this is that divisive politics exists for a reason. 
It benefits nefarious foreign states like Russia to foment division in countries they view as their adversaries, because it compromises those nations' abilities to take action or cooperate with each other. 
People with vested political interests often also benefit. A corporation that pollutes the environment benefits if politics is so divided that different factions cannot cooperate together to do something about the corporation's behaviour. 

I do not think believing that politics is amoral and cannot be a force for moral good helps any of us, because I worry that will discourage people from using the law as a tool to achieve morally good things. At the end of the day that is what the law is for; it's just a tool humans invented to promote morally good things and stop morally bad things.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 14, 2022)

Ah so that was the surprise for Saturday, worlkload's been REALLY suspiciously light all week. Everyday we thought whatever they were withholding would hit on the next morning. Little did we know these geniuses would choose Saturday, the one day where we can't go much overtime AND we're severely understaffed. I didn't have a proper meal all day and needed a cold shower and aspirin upon returning, bad bad day
On the plus side I got vacations now and shallot pizza


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> My short answer to this is that divisive politics exists for a reason.
> It benefits nefarious foreign states like Russia to foment division in countries they view as their adversaries, because it compromises those nations' abilities to take action or cooperate with each other.


Which makes me wonder why we're still doing business with a communist dictatorship like China, they have tremendous power over us and we already know they're doing more spying, derailing, hacking than Russia could ever hope to accomplish. We have even world leaders that have felt comfortable expressing their admiration for their basic dictatorship.


----------



## Punji (May 14, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, being oblique, I said politics and policies have had an effect on my life, better or worse.
> 
> I definitely say that for the American users here politics and policies has affected them over the last few years, regardless of what their political beliefs are.
> 
> We could or could not discuss how politics affect us, and it is fair to not discuss it, but politics most certainly affect us.


Some politics do, but it's not the fun flashy stuff that gets talked about in places like this.

Economic policy concerns are far more impactful and significant, but only to some individuals.



Fallowfox said:


> My short answer to this is that divisive politics exists for a reason.
> It benefits nefarious foreign states like Russia to foment division in countries they view as their adversaries, because it compromises those nations' abilities to take action or cooperate with each other.
> People with vested political interests often also benefit. A corporation that pollutes the environment benefits if politics is so divided that different factions cannot cooperate together to do something about the corporation's behaviour.


This looks like an excuse to bring up more politics. No thanks.



Fallowfox said:


> I do not think believing that politics is amoral and cannot be a force for moral good helps any of us, because I worry that will discourage people from using the law as a tool to achieve morally good things. At the end of the day that is what the law is for; it's just a tool humans invented to promote morally good things and stop morally bad things.


Morally "good" and "bad" are both the same shade of grey. Some people champion for a policy while others demand against it. There cannot be any true morally "good" or morally "bad" things in a real system. Life is a system of weights and balances, you and I as biologists ought to know this better than most. There aren't any objectively good or objectively bad things in life, someone will always like and dislike everything.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> Some politics do, but it's not the fun flashy stuff that gets talked about in places like this.
> 
> Economic policy concerns are far more impactful and significant, but only to some individuals.
> 
> ...



If you're a biologist, think about why humans have strong innate feelings about what is and is not fair. 
Morality is a biological adaptation we have evolved to further our survival. We are social animals that rely on one another to survive, so we need a sense of fairness. 
The development of complex language and law that codifies these feelings is an outgrowth of that evolutionary trait. 

If you want to argue that immoral things are not 'objectively' immoral in the grand scheme of an indifferent and godless universe, then that's your prerogative- but I think it's just a semantic position. 

It does not become meaningful to argue that an act of great kindness is not 'truly good or bad', or to argue that genocide is never objectively immoral, 
any more than it is meaningful to argue that roses are not 'objectively' red because red is a sensory experience inside our heads, rather than a native property of the universe itself.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> Some politics do, but it's not the fun flashy stuff that gets talked about in places like this.
> 
> Economic policy concerns are far more impactful and significant, but only to some individuals.


What gets discussed here generally are cultural war issues and minority rights issues, which affect wide swaths of the user base, whether people said it or not. With the exception of one thread, I rarely economics come here outside of the idiotic "Communism vs. Capitalism" debate, which was put to bed decades ago.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 14, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> What gets discussed here generally are cultural war issues and minority rights issues, which affect wide swaths of the user base, whether people said it or not. With the exception of one thread, I rarely economics come here outside of the idiotic "Communism vs. Capitalism" debate, which was put to bed decades ago.


That's some disinformation of epic proportions, you must be aware at least to an extent of what's going on in China. Never heard the phrase "socialism with Chinese characteristics"? never heard of Xi Jinping's thoughts entering regular curriculum of schoolchildren?


----------



## Bababooey (May 14, 2022)

The trip me and my mom were gonna go on is canceled because my dumb ass tried to check the balance of our 100 dollar gift card on a scam website (it looked exactly like the real one but the url was off) and now it's all gone. All gone. 

I don't have any money to make up for it. I fucked everything up.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 14, 2022)

Ohboy.

Political yelling on the internet achieves exactly zero. People do this to make themselves feel better, or get their angry energy out of their system. Even pushing unsavoury people out of a space (which I do support) has only a very small localised effect.

If you want to change things, get involved. Even in a small way, but in the real world. Communicate with your representatives. Join a party. Help with campaigning. 

Anything really that's not yelling on twitter.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> If you're a biologist, think about why humans have strong innate feelings about what is and is not fair.
> Morality is a biological adaptation we have evolved to further our survival. We are social animals that rely on one another to survive, so we need a sense of fairness.
> The development of complex language and law that codifies these feelings is an outgrowth of that evolutionary trait.


I think we have enough historical examples of propaganda overrunning that silly idea of an innate morality, to start at least not use it as objective. I had friends that I directly witnessed evolve from normal people into this > 

 after CRT


----------



## KimberVaile (May 14, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Ohboy.
> 
> Political yelling on the internet achieves exactly zero. People do this to make themselves feel better, or get their angry energy out of their system. Even pushing unsavoury people out of a space (which I do support) has only a very small localised effect.
> 
> ...


Fucking preach.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 14, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That's some disinformation of epic proportions, you must be aware at least to an extent of what's going on in China. Never heard the phrase "socialism with Chinese characteristics"? never heard of Xi Jinping's thoughts entering regular curriculum of schoolchildren?


Last time I checked, the last command economy in world is North Korea and even they play down the communism and are heavily dependent on foreign aid. Communism is an unworkable system; even in China, Deng Xiaopeng's reforms have created a mostly capitalism system where private enterprise exist because the communist failed. 

But I can guarantee that school are not teaching Xi Jinping Thought in the curriculum here, except to explain the government system in China, if then. "Socialism with Chinese characteristics" is a meaningless to anyone understands economics; every government practices some degree of socialism, which is different from communism.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 14, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Last time I checked, the last command economy in world is North Korea and even they play down the communism and are heavily dependent on foreign aid. Communism is an unworkable system; even in China, Deng Xiaopeng's reforms have created a mostly capitalism system where private enterprise exist because the communist failed.


The problem isn't that a system is in itself unworkable, but people poisoned with it will still impose it onto their people and others. If anything it's worrisome that they would use doctrines that actually make sense, as it'll allow their regime to survive and perpetuate their socialist ideology and by the looks of it, keep killing people. I don't know when you checked last but Deng is long gone, there's a cosplay Mao the dong in charge now


Miles Marsalis said:


> But I can guarantee that school are not teaching Xi Jinping Thought in the curriculum here


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-58301575 That's your word against the BBC's, I don't necessarily trust them but they're probably more reliable than you are


----------



## ConorHyena (May 14, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-58301575 That's your word against the BBC's, I don't necessarily trust them but they're probably more reliable than you are


gotta work on that reading comprehension, Frank


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2022)

Chomby said:


> The trip me and my mom were gonna go on is canceled because my dumb ass tried to check the balance of our 100 dollar gift card on a scam website (it looked exactly like the real one but the url was off) and now it's all gone. All gone.
> 
> I don't have any money to make up for it. I fucked everything up.


That sucks... it happens to the best of us. There's just so many scams out there it's bound to catch you off guard at some point. It's happened to me, it's happened to my parents, it's happened to my grandparents, it's happened to my coworkers, it's happened to my friends.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 14, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The problem isn't that a system is in itself unworkable, but people poisoned with it will still impose it onto their people and others. If anything it's worrisome that they would use doctrines that actually make sense, as it'll allow their regime to survive and perpetuate their socialist ideology and by the looks of it, keep killing people. I don't know when you checked last but Deng is long gone, there's a cosplay Mao the dong in charge now


First off, socialism and communism are different economic systems; China proclaims to be communist, but it is largely operates as a capitalist economy with authoritarian features since communism didn't facilitate a successful economy, similar to it didn't in the Soviet Union. The Deng capitalist reforms did improve the quality of life there, but have also created massive inequities and corruption.

Like, the fact that communism was an economic failure is the main argument against communism. 

I feel there's no supporters of the Chinese Communist Party here, so I'm just going to state fact apolitically and say that the government there isn't interested in furthering communism, but its control and authoritarianism. The Chinese government happily works with right-wing dictatorships like Russia when it suits its interests and it's foreign policy is geared towards supporting authoritarianism abroad, like Russia's is. 

In a rare agreement with you, I think China's authoritarian government and policies are a major global concern, as are their human rights violations.



Frank Gulotta said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-58301575 That's your word against the BBC's, I don't necessarily trust them but they're probably more reliable than you are


I admit live in reality and don't subscribe to writings of David Icke, which is probably fault of mine. 

But I'll note that Xi Jinping Thought is being taught to kids in China ... not here stateside.


----------



## Punji (May 14, 2022)

I'm not going to bother with the continuation of this line of dialogue with either of you here, because I've already stated my only point of interest and there is nothing more for me to say on it at this point. As I often say, politics bore me. I don't want to entertain this response chain right now. You both know where to find me though. 



Fallowfox said:


> If you're a biologist, think about why humans have strong innate feelings about what is and is not fair.
> Morality is a biological adaptation we have evolved to further our survival. We are social animals that rely on one another to survive, so we need a sense of fairness.
> The development of complex language and law that codifies these feelings is an outgrowth of that evolutionary trait.
> 
> ...


"If?" What, you don't believe me? Just because I don't brag about having an education.  The majority of young Canadian adults have post-secondary education you know. Regardless, I know why humans form these tribalistic connections and why that just demonstrates there is no such thing as "objective morality." Again, you should know very well fairness is not a part of survival.

"Godless?" It's like you don't even know me, Fallow. Though this isn't an invitation for you to try to argue my own religion against me, so please don't.

This is why I mentioned biology. You're aware of the terms "mutualism," "commensalism," and "amensalism." Social interactions often benefit each party differently. Kindness is not strictly moral if it is done for unkind reasons. Genocide is immoral to me, but obviously since it's been attempted so many times not everyone agrees. There have been more than a few calls for harm towards people in modern Western societies already.

Roses are not objectively red because not all parts or flowers of a rose is red. Not to mention the properties of light and all that. There is nuance in all things, and ethics is the very epitome of it.



Miles Marsalis said:


> What gets discussed here generally are cultural war issues and minority rights issues, which affect wide swaths of the user base, whether people said it or not. With the exception of one thread, I rarely economics come here outside of the idiotic "Communism vs. Capitalism" debate, which was put to bed decades ago.


That's hilarious. What gets discussed here is "why my perspective is the only right one" and "I 'support' this look how good and moral I am."

People with physical and mental disabilities face a lot of difficulty and real-world discrimination, but few here on the FAF care about that. One would think at least transgender individuals would have a little camaraderie with another group of people who actually face real discrimination in their lives, but as to be expected little support comes from anyone without disability.

"Minority rights" is a shallow facade and everyone knows it. You have no trouble harassing gay users and spreading baseless rumours. Having the specific type of disability I do, let alone the actual specific condition, without even considering the fact I'm not heterosexual, makes me one of the most extreme minority groups there are. No one gives a shit about that though, because it's never been about minorities or civil rights.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 14, 2022)

jesus fucking christ sometimes i hate this fandom so much.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 14, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Like, the fact that communism was an economic failure is the main argument against communism


It's a dictatorial success tho, which I feel a lot of people including in the Western world also see as a success, justin trudeau wasn't shy about that. And given what the CCP's shown willingness to do under its current leadership, can we really pretend like being an economic failure is that much of a deterrent to a power-hungry piece of garbage?


Miles Marsalis said:


> But I'll note that Xi Jinping Thought is being taught to kids in China ... not here stateside.


You said that there was no more argument between capitalism and communism, I showed that it's objectively false since a far-left dictatorship (the second economy in the world because it had to introduce an economic doctrine that actually makes sense in order not to keel over) is forcing that argument onto us (in many ways not all as subtle as buying out corrupt politicians). So saying that Xi Jinping's thought isn't in US curriculum is meaningless. We still suffer the consequences of the same root problem and denying it, is dishonest.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> "Minority rights" is a shallow facade and everyone knows it. You have no trouble harassing gay users and spreading baseless rumours. Having the specific type of disability I do, let alone the actual specific condition, without even considering the fact I'm not heterosexual, makes me one of the most extreme minority groups there are. No one gives a shit about that though, because it's never been about minorities or civil rights.


So when I have harassed users on basis of being gay? List them out because I'm pretty sure that most QUILTBAG users on here know I haven't done that. 

And those "baseless rumors" are backed your friends previous admissions, apologies, and bans, buddy.

I can list specific incidents you need clarification. 



Punji said:


> People with physical and mental disabilities face a lot of difficulty and real-world discrimination, but few here on the FAF care about that. One would think at least transgender individuals would have a little camaraderie with another group of people who actually face real discrimination in their lives, but as to be expected little support comes from anyone without disability.


For the most part, of the trans users I know and see here ... all of them seem to be supportive of the disabled and some are disabled themselves. I think they've been respectful to everybody, for the most part, on here. 

Now, I think that incident in transphobic chat that got posted awhile back that you and your friends were in didn't exactly do favors for you with the transgender community here, but I would say they're holding it against y'all either.

Actually, I'd say the forums community as whole is pretty forgiving, sometimes to a fault.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 14, 2022)

Punji was accused of being a transphobe by Lucy after posting a screenshot of a private conversation.
While the wording may have been seen as insensitive, it was not transphobic. It was preference ***(to my understanding of the out of context snippet), and there is nothing wrong with that.
Lucy later withdrew that statement and publicly apologized. It was sweet.
The End.

While it is an important subject/can affect our daily lives, we have a million other platforms and DM's/PM's where* Politics* can be discussed. No volunteer mod should be subject to reading 10+pages of arguing every day just to make a judgement (in case anyone else forgot that part). It was extremely rare to see anything constructive come from them.

Can we please have the vent thread go back to normal again? We had such a nice streak going, and I'm pretty sure it lasted for a few months. I'd appreciate it if we could do that again.

Edit: Sorry, just realized I completely forgot the subject for the middle bit.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 14, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's a dictatorial success tho, which I feel a lot of people including in the Western world also see as a success, justin trudeau wasn't shy about that. And given what the CCP's shown willingness to do under its current leadership, can we really pretend like being an economic failure is that much of a deterrent to a power-hungry piece of garbage?


I'll agree with you that it is a dictatorial success ... but that is old news since I already said the Chinese government is authoritarian. Where I disagree with you is that mainstream politicians like Justin Trudeau think China is a political model to emulate domestically, if that is what you're saying. 

Getting a little political, I'd also say that economic failure is a major danger to any government, especially the Chinese government, as the Cultural Revolution and Deng Xiaopeng's ascendancy and reforms proved. China has a largely capitalist system ... because the communist economy was failing and causing unrest. 



Frank Gulotta said:


> You said that there was no more argument between capitalism and communism, I showed that it's objectively false since a far-left dictatorship (the second economy in the world because it had to introduce an economic doctrine that actually makes sense in order not to keel over) is forcing that argument onto us (in many ways not all as subtle as buying out corrupt politicians). So saying that Xi Jinping's thought isn't in US curriculum is meaningless. We still suffer the consequences of the same root problem and denying it, is dishonest.


Let's be real, Frank. 

What's going in China is largely not good and is rank oppression; I don't think is controversial to say at all and no one is going to oppose you on that point, I'd bet.

There, I agree with you.

That being said, I see China more likely to be enabling authoritarianism abroad rather than spreading communism; communism is deader than disco, probably so.

Furthermore, you might not want to talk about certain politicians being bought by China given you who supported here.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Punji was accused of being a transphobe by Lucy after posting a screenshot of a private conversation.
> While the wording may have been seen as insensitive, it was not transphobic. It was preference, and there is nothing wrong with that.
> Lucy later withdrew that statement and publicly apologized. It was sweet.
> The End.
> ...


Posted after I saw this. Sorry.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 14, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Posted after I saw this. Sorry.


No worries!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

It’s hot and I was sweating all day.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> It’s hot and I was sweating all day.


I'm sorry that you didn't have an air conditioner to turn on and had to resort to turning me on instead


----------



## TyraWadman (May 14, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> It’s hot and I was sweating all day.


I was right there with you. It just jumped from super cold to super hot. I couldn't find my AC remote so it was 28 (82.4F) in my house!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

I washed my head floof an hour ago, but I only conditioned twice. Now I can tell it’s not as soft.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I'm sorry that you didn't have an air conditioner to turn on and had to resort to turning me on instead



Oh boi


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I was right there with you. It just jumped from super cold to super hot. I couldn't find my AC remote so it was 28 (82.4F) in my house!



I only have a little window AC. For some crazy reason, I can’t afford the $20K to install central AC.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 14, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I only have a little window AC. For some crazy reason, I can’t afford the $20K to install central AC.


I just happened to get lucky. The AC came with the place. Otherwise I've never had one before XD
My bedroom on the other hand... windows don't have screens and the ac obviously can't reach the upper floors. So I wake up like a sizzling rotisserie chicken c:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

Thinking about getting one of those whole-house attic fans.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I just happened to get lucky. The AC came with the place. Otherwise I've never had one before XD
> My bedroom on the other hand... windows don't have screens and the ac obviously can't reach the upper floors. So I wake up like a sizzling rotisserie chicken c:



I can’t sleep hot. I was naked with no covers last night.


----------



## Ramjet (May 14, 2022)

Wait...You guys have hot weather?
Can I have some?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Wait...You guys have hot weather?
> Can I have some?



Yes please. Take about 10 degrees C of it and keep it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 14, 2022)

Definitely not looking forward to the weather getting warmer. I have a temperature regulation problem already (IDK what's going on, but my internal thermostat doesn't always seem to function the way it ought), and a very low temperature tolerance range. I have a weighted blanket to help with sleep, but some numbnuts at the company that makes them decided they needed to contain an assload of fibrofill as well as the weight bead things. So summer becomes the time when I just have to resign myself to sleeping badly. It's still better now than it used to be, because boyfriend set up a fan in the crawlspace under the house (it's not accessible from outside, just through a hatch that happens to be under my bed) and ducted it up to my room, so at least there's some cooler air coming in. Buuut that doesn't mean I'm not miserable when the temperatures start creeping up.

When I win the lottery (not actually going to happen because I don't play) I'll get a house built ground-up, with central air, heating, and vac. Because fuck weather.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 14, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Eesh that sucks. I'm sorry. I know how you feel, though inverted, I always completely devolve in winter, and once things get up to proper heat I'm usually much better mentally.
> 
> Try keep cool (figuratively and literally) and drink lots of water.


Yeah I’ll try. Although when I complained to my mom about this, she claimed that it was because there was a blood moon, and it’s been more than once I felt off during changes in the environment, cosmic anomalies, and magnetic field differences. It’s like my subconscious predicts changes through my mood, some sorcery this is.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 14, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Yeah I’ll try. Although when I complained to my mom about this, she claimed that it was because there was a blood moon, and it’s been more than once I felt off during changes in the environment, cosmic anomalies, and magnetic field differences. It’s like my subconscious predicts changes through my mood, some sorcery this is.


It usually is the other way around. Since reality and perception (even perception of your body) is created by your brain your subconscious can do real funny things to you.


----------



## Punji (May 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Punji was accused of being a transphobe by Lucy after posting a screenshot of a private conversation.
> While the wording may have been seen as insensitive, it was not transphobic. It was preference ***(to my understanding of the out of context snippet), and there is nothing wrong with that.
> Lucy later withdrew that statement and publicly apologized. It was sweet.
> The End.
> ...


I'd love for people to drop their old grudges over nothing as much as anyone else here, but I also ought to protect myself from false allegations and rumours. Not many people in life will actually address the target directly with them and all too often people are eager to accept silence as admission of guilt.

As I recall, (this conversation was quite a long time ago now), the conversation was about dating preferences with transgender individuals as related to non-trans individuals, in response to a bait post fishing for an inflammatory response for exactly this purpose. I won't say who but I'm sure a lot of us still remember. Regardless, for my part all that I said was effectively a few nothings meant to direct the conversation onward as it was becoming rather unpleasant for a few of the users there.

I was attacked for this on the basis of having friends say things, not because I myself was saying them. For reasons still not entirely clear to me, I tend to be the new favourite target for these kind of things even when I was basically just an observer. I guess Lucy felt the same and apologized to me for it, which was nice.

I've tried to reach out to Miles on multiple different occasions. The first I wanted to join a server, won't say which one, which he and others, won't say who, requested that I be barred from. Very recently I sent him a friend request on Discord, and after having it sit for a week I dare say he rejected it. I'd much rather leave private matters to be discussed privately, but alas the world doesn't often let sleeping dogs lie.

If malicious rumours are going to be spread about me and I am unable to address them privately, I have little else to do than refute them publicly. Not my favourite thing to talk about on a furry forum, but a racc's gotta do what a racc's gotta do.

*Directed at no one in particular:* Next time someone approaches with an unhappy rumour, no matter from who or about what, ask for actual proof before accepting or spreading it. I've been around enough different groups of people in my life to know how much this happens and how much of the time it's just flat out untrue.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> I'd love for people to drop their old grudges over nothing as much as anyone else here, but I also ought to protect myself from false allegations and rumours. Not many people in life will actually address the target directly with them and all too often people are eager to accept silence as admission of guilt.
> 
> As I recall, (this conversation was quite a long time ago now), the conversation was about dating preferences with transgender individuals as related to non-trans individuals, in response to a bait post fishing for an inflammatory response for exactly this purpose. I won't say who but I'm sure a lot of us still remember. Regardless, for my part all that I said was effectively a few nothings meant to direct the conversation onward as it was becoming rather unpleasant for a few of the users there.
> 
> ...


I'll second this Punji and I stand by you. I've been through the same paces if only due entirely to grudges that simply refuse to die, even when I go out of my way to distance myself from those people. Similar attempts at attacks, rumor mongering and the like here.

I wish you didn't have to deal with the same regurgitated shit I did/do. Regardless Punji, I'm there besides you, and always will be.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 14, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> It usually is the other way around. Since reality and perception (even perception of your body) is created by your brain your subconscious can do real funny things to you.


So does that mean you are all non existent as well?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> I'd love for people to drop their old grudges over nothing as much as anyone else here, but I also ought to protect myself from false allegations and rumours. Not many people in life will actually address the target directly with them and all too often people are eager to accept silence as admission of guilt.
> 
> As I recall, (this conversation was quite a long time ago now), the conversation was about dating preferences with transgender individuals as related to non-trans individuals, in response to a bait post fishing for an inflammatory response for exactly this purpose. I won't say who but I'm sure a lot of us still remember. Regardless, for my part all that I said was effectively a few nothings meant to direct the conversation onward as it was becoming rather unpleasant for a few of the users there.
> 
> ...


I don't wholly agree that what said was innocuous, especially you are not trans, but I'll be settle for saying it was insensitive, which seems to be consensus. Out of your friends I wouldn't say you're the worst, but party because of them and things they've done ... I'm not really looking to associate with you. 

I recall a Discord request from you, but it was sitting there for a few minutes at most before I rejected it, though there is a lot to sift through on my Discord and maybe I didn't notice it. I wasn't really in the mood to hear you out given what transpired between us and your friends the day I rejected the request. 

I feel a lot of the conflict between us is that I feel you cover for things your friends do that are way out of line, though you could do that out loyalty rather than out of maliciousness. 

I don't know really have anything else to say, but you have your rationale there.


----------



## Ramjet (May 14, 2022)

It still amazes me how some here let users they'll probably never ever met in person live apsolutly rent free in their minds (even after years).

Y'all need to touch some grass.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 14, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't wholly agree that what said was innocuous, especially you are not trans, but I'll be settle for saying it was insensitive, which seems to be consensus. Out of your friends I wouldn't say you're the worst, but party because of them and things they've done ... I'm not really looking to associate with you.
> 
> I recall a Discord request from you, but it was sitting there for a few minutes at most before I rejected it, though there is a lot to sift through on my Discord and maybe I didn't notice it. I wasn't really in the mood to hear you out given what transpired between us and your friends the day I rejected the request.
> 
> ...


Aren't you the one who usually replies to him? Same for me, it'd be nice if you stopped trying to engage with me or him, but you don't. You keep going on a moral crusade. I'd figured you'd have taken the hint that we don't think highly of you and really don't desire to talk to you regarding much of anything.

We can cite the exact same things you mentioned but with actual merit. You accused me and Nexus of being altfurs to a mutual friend and tried to poison our friendship with that friend as well as another trans user. You're nothing short of the worst person on this site. For you seeming to target my gay friends with lies about me, it'd be insane not to assume you're homophobic. It really doesn't matter if you still do it or not, you did it multiple times in the past. Don't go on here prattling about how supposedly 'moral' you are. You've done far worse than any of my friend group.

You really want to conflict to stop? Stop trying to pick fights constantly, maybe the thread would be less shit, genius.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 14, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> So does that mean you are all non existent as well?


yes, in a way. your mind percieves images of what we are that may not necessarily be truthful to a theoretical objective reality, or to our own perceptions of ourselves.

it's a fascinating topic


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> yes, in a way. your mind percieves images of what we are that may not necessarily be truthful to a theoretical objective reality, or to our own perceptions of ourselves.
> 
> it's a fascinating topic



Reality? Topic? Ice cream.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 14, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Reality? Topic? Ice cream.


ice cream is an illusion created by your brain


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> ice cream is an illusion created by your brain



But I ate it all. How can I create more?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> ice cream is an illusion created by your brain


But what a wonderful illusion it is.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> "If?" What, you don't believe me? Just because I don't brag about having an education.  The majority of young Canadian adults have post-secondary education you know. Regardless, I know why humans form these tribalistic connections and why that just demonstrates there is no such thing as "objective morality." Again, you should know very well fairness is not a part of survival.
> 
> "Godless?" It's like you don't even know me, Fallow. Though this isn't an invitation for you to try to argue my own religion against me, so please don't.
> 
> ...



You're trying to convince people that the law is amoral and that it cannot be a force for moral good, because you believe morality isn't objective.
It wouldn't be necessary for morality to be objective for the law to represent a codification of human morality. That would simply mean the law is itself not objective- and I think that's pretty obvious because it is a social construct.

We have established in this conversation that, even if morality is not objective, you yourself believe in moral positions; you oppose genocide.
There are many systems of law that aim to prevent genocide.

QED you accept that the law is a tool humans have invented to enforce moral positions.

Think more carefully about the objective properties of a rose, by the way. Is a rose objectively red to a woman who has been blind since birth?
...and think more carefully about _why_ I bring up the subject of God. There are pearls there for you to find.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 14, 2022)

zandelux said:


> No good deed goes unpunished, apparently.
> 
> I donated my car to a charity. Said charity did not do proper DMV paperwork. The new owner of the car never registered the car, then abandoned it. The car was impounded. Since I was the last registered owner, the impound lot is coming after me for $2000 US. My blood was boiling. I managed to stay civil on the phone with the charity, but that was mostly because I don't want to say anything that might sabotage a future lawsuit. Let's hope it doesn't come to that, but I've already started doing some lawyer research.


This is a hard lesson for anybody. If a charity really wants your vehicle/boat/jetski (water lice)/camper/trailer/etc., they can just send someone to the DMV/BMV/Whatever with you to transfer the title on the spot. Accept no excuses, either they accept legal ownership/title or it's no deal.

I sold cars for a while, just to make extra money. We would take in a car and turn it without it ever being in the dealership's name. Illegal, but we did it. When somebody bought that vehicle, we would date the title and complete the transfer to the new owner at that time. I traded in a motorcycle to a Nevada bike dealer for a new one. They transferred it to their name, title but not registration and never notified the California DMV of the transfer and just sold it on with the CALI plate on it. It was impounded, the impound lot called me, wanting me to drive from the S.F. Bay Area to Las Vegas to pay them $800 USD in fees and pick it up. I still had the transfer papers so I sent them a copy. A d00d from the dealership called a few days later, bitching at me for getting them in trouble with the Nevada DMV.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 14, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> yes, in a way. your mind percieves images of what we are that may not necessarily be truthful to a theoretical objective reality, or to our own perceptions of ourselves.
> 
> it's a fascinating topic


I suppose so. It's one of my theories regarding the existence of the universe. It's not like you can prove to me that you are a separate entity app apart from my mind.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 14, 2022)

At my cousins' house rn, very nice but they keep forgetting that none of us visiting speak Ukranian and we just get phased out of the conversation lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> At my cousins' house rn, very nice but they keep forgetting that none of us visiting speak Ukranian and we just get phased out of the conversation lol



Do they cook Ukrainian food? Make them cook for you.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 14, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Do they cook Ukrainian food? Make them cook for you.


I wish, I've never gotten to have Ukrainian food. They don't like cooking so the dishes they know are all simple american stuff
All the chefs are on my mom's side, the Italians (which i mean is awesome too :3, you've never had cannoli until you've had traditional, handmade from scratch cannoli)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I wish, I've never gotten to have Ukrainian food. They don't like cooking so the dishes they know are all simple american stuff
> All the chefs are on my mom's side, the Italians (which i mean is awesome too :3, you've never had cannoli until you've had traditional, handmade from scratch cannoli)



That’s too bad. Now I want to look up a Ukrainian recipe and cook it.
 I love trying new food. I want to try all the food.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 14, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I love trying new food. I want to try all the food.


Same!


----------



## Kope (May 14, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> More like “I only have so many fucks to give about Connor’s nonsense in any given time period.” Your “points” were not worth more of my fucks. Sorry for being so blunt about it, but it’s rather annoying to have you tag me any time I don’t give you a direct response. Please don’t, and just assume I gave up on trying to convince you.
> 
> 
> I think that’s a bit of a “yes and no;” I know I saw a marked uptick in explicitly political postings online in general any time a controversial topic became… ugh, can’t remember the English word… current? If public policy starts touching more deeply polarizing areas that people feel more strongly about, there’s going to be more noise about it.
> ...


Politics should not be treated like team sports that does not lead to any kind of meaningful progress.


----------



## Bababooey (May 14, 2022)

My mom's car has a bad radiator leak, so not only were we scammed out of 100 dollars, but now we gotta have the car looked at. Sweet.

Edit: There's antifreeze all over our fucking carport.


----------



## Bababooey (May 14, 2022)

We can't afford this. My mom is trying to get some money by canceling reservations and getting a loan on my laptop at a pawnshop. Everything is fucked. We are in serious debt.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Politics should not be treated like team sports that does not lead to any kind of meaningful progress.


Nah; the analogy wasn’t a 1:1 thing, just tongue-in-cheek noting that when it gets to issues that people feel strongly about, there’s often a lot of shouting and unruly behavior. Not to say that marches are bad things, but rather that things can get ugly when those conflicts are brought to the wrong arena, or when opposing teams’ most ardent supporters clash.


----------



## Raever (May 14, 2022)

I got invaded during a super cool and story important Elden Ring boss and now I'm sad my immersion is broken.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 14, 2022)

Chomby said:


> We can't afford this. My mom is trying to get some money by canceling reservations and getting a loan on my laptop at a pawnshop. Everything is fucked. We are in serious debt.



How much will the radiator repair cost?


----------



## Kope (May 14, 2022)

Raever said:


> I got invaded during a super cool and story important Elden Ring boss and now I'm sad my immersion is broken.


Refund the game and give me the money to make a better one


----------



## Bababooey (May 14, 2022)

RAM said:


> How much will the radiator repair cost?


Apparently it needs to be replaced. Some trustworthy backyard mechanic came to look at it an hour ago and said it'll cost 500 for a new one including labor.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 15, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> At my cousins' house rn, very nice but they keep forgetting that none of us visiting speak Ukranian and we just get phased out of the conversation lol


I was under the impression that Ukrainians spoke Russian. а ты говоришь по русски?


Chomby said:


> Apparently it needs to be replaced. Some trustworthy backyard mechanic came to look at it an hour ago and said it'll cost 500 for a new one including labor.


Seems like too much coin for that. Year make model, engine size? Bet that rad can be had locally for cheap. you would need a small tool set to do the change yourself.


----------



## Kope (May 15, 2022)

I hate that people  (Tucker Swanson Carlson and Ben Shapiro)  get away with the white replacement bullshit that inspires some of these fucked up mass shootings. I hate injustice in general I guess and this world is full of it.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 15, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Apparently it needs to be replaced. Some trustworthy backyard mechanic came to look at it an hour ago and said it'll cost 500 for a new one including labor.



Like Kellan Meig'h said, that's a little steep, but it really does depend on the make, year, and model of the car. Some radiator jobs are piss-easy; others are stupid. You said the guy was trustworthy so I'm going to assume he's not trying to get over on you guys. If you'd like to go the DIY route, I might be able to point you in the right direction for information. Kellan might be able to help as well. 

DIY car repair is initially scary because you're working on a complex machine that's worth thousands of dollars that you heavily depend on to meet your transportation needs. But it's a great feeling when you do pull such a stunt off. Trust me.

If you don't want to go the DIY route and it's still 500, I can give you 300 dollars to help.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I was under the impression that Ukrainians spoke Russian. а ты говоришь по русски?



Both Ukrainian and Russian are widely spoken in Ukraine. Ukrainian more commonly in rural or western regions, and Russian more commonly in the south-east and large urban areas.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 15, 2022)

Uuugh I don't want to have the conversation with my mom where I mention the muttcat really should have his teeth done around June or so. He didn't get all the teeth out that needed to come out last time he had oral surgery because one of them was super messed up and took a ton of work. Between that and his breath having gotten stinkier again, he's really overdue, but dental work on cats is _expensive_ uuuugh. (His, last time, was extra extra expensive because he then ended up with a bunch of knock-on issues that required more vet visits.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 15, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> In any case - some of us just have some haters out there - that have nothing better to do with their time than to try and rationalize why other users post what they do (and how they do so). Eh, that's their prerogative also..... but (on a personal level) I've got better things to worry about.


In any case... (my point): I don't rationalize the reasons as to why people think the way they do, or post on here what they post... and I don't think others should either..... and that's my two cents..... and (at least in my case) I ask those who decide to respond and/or read my postings to just take the postings at face value, please - like I do for everyone else on here. 
-----------------
@quoting_mungo  BTW: If you "stopped giving a fuck" (your words, not mine) - then..... why did you respond here in the first place?

In any case.... I gave you a response that I felt gave you some insights... so, hopefully - other's who read it will take it at face value..... for whatever it's worth.☺


quoting_mungo said:


> Yes, they can play whatever they want, and alienate a portion of paying passengers as a result. Which is what happened here. All I’m saying is it’s a poor business decision to play something that a large portion of passengers are going to take issue with.
> 
> Being in someone else’s car is not always going to be a situation where someone feels safe asking for a racist radio show to be turned off. It may not be feasible to wait for another ride; many people can’t afford to miss appointments or be late for work or whatever. During the ride itself, the power balance favors the driver.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

I told peeps well in advance that I was having tech issues but they said there's nothing that can be done. But now it's so bad I can't physically work so now I get to sit here and troubleshoot all morning. All of my settings are in french too, making it impossible to navigate some of the menus 8)


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I told peeps well in advance that I was having tech issues but they said there's nothing that can be done. But now it's so bad I can't physically work so now I get to sit here and troubleshoot all morning. All of my settings are in french too, making it impossible to navigate some of the menus 8)


Any francophones in your office who can find the menu setting to revert it to English?

Btw I once butt-dialled my phone and set it to Pinyin Mandarin.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Any francophones in your office who can find the menu setting to revert it to English?
> 
> Btw I once butt-dialled my phone and set it to Pinyin Mandarin.


No and even if I did find someone you actually have to submit a ticket through the system to have it changed. But I learned it was due to a live maintenance (that even the tech supp was unaware of apparently). 

So I just get to chill here until noon/tell people to call back later. :]


----------



## Kope (May 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Both Ukrainian and Russian are widely spoken in Ukraine. Ukrainian more commonly in rural or western regions, and Russian more commonly in the south-east and large urban areas.


Did you know that Russia genocided the Ukrainian people way back when and replaced them with Russians. (Not all of course, but Vlad is using the Russian language as justification for invasion/ protect our Kin sort of talk) Basically Ukraine and Russia have a complicated history.


----------



## Kope (May 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> Did you know that Russia genocided the Ukrainian people way back when and replaced them with Russians. (Not all of course, but Vlad is using the Russian language as justification for invasion/ protect our Kin sort of talk) Basically Ukraine and Russia have a complicated history.











						Putin continues the Russian history of war and genocide in Ukraine | MinnPost
					

Ukraine’s government is fighting back … in the streets and in the courts.




					www.minnpost.com


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 15, 2022)

_sigh_


----------



## Kope (May 15, 2022)

RAM said:


> _sigh_


Sigh x2


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

RAM said:


> _sigh_


Is that a tired sigh, a good sigh, or 'Fa will be Fa' sigh?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2022)

I am busy for like, ONE day and it feels like Hell broke loose on here.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2022)

RAM said:


> Like Kellan Meig'h said, that's a little steep, but it really does depend on the make, year, and model of the car. Some radiator jobs are piss-easy; others are stupid. You said the guy was trustworthy so I'm going to assume he's not trying to get over on you guys. If you'd like to go the DIY route, I might be able to point you in the right direction for information. Kellan might be able to help as well.
> 
> DIY car repair is initially scary because you're working on a complex machine that's worth thousands of dollars that you heavily depend on to meet your transportation needs. But it's a great feeling when you do pull such a stunt off. Trust me.
> 
> If you don't want to go the DIY route and it's still 500, I can give you 300 dollars to help.


Can send you another 100 if wanted too.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 15, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Wait...You guys have hot weather?
> Can I have some?


Well, 104*F here, so, you know, I'll take some cold.


Yakamaru said:


> I am busy for like, ONE day and it feels like Hell broke loose on here.


Read threads and brain hurt bad.  I'm gonna turn myself off and lay down back.


RAM said:


> _sigh_


Ok?  Or still need some help?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Is that a tired sigh, a good sigh, or 'Fa will be Fa' sigh?



Fa will be Fa.


----------



## Kope (May 15, 2022)

RAM said:


> Fa will be Fa.


Fafafafafafa


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2022)

Furries


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Furries


Too controversial. 
Call in the Pink Plumes.


On a less controversial take, I think it's safe to say lack of sugar makes me miserable. I could go weeks without and I feel miserable. 

But taking that first bite of vanilla buttercream cake...and I'm feeling unstoppable. -w- 
(Until lactose intolerance kicks in)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Too controversial.
> Call in the Pink Plumes.
> 
> 
> ...



Ice cream!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Ice cream!


It's not as yummy :c 
Not as rich. 
But still nice once every few months!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It's not as yummy :c
> Not as rich.
> But still nice once every few months!



I am definitely a member of ice cream > cake. Fight me.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I am definitely a member of ice cream > cake. Fight me.


I know. You already lost the fight, you just don't remember! )8<


----------



## Lenago (May 15, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I am definitely a member of ice cream > cake. Fight me.


*munches on a slice of ice cream cake *


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

lenago said:


> *munches on a slice of ice cream cake *


NO
CAKE IS BEST SERVED AT ROOM TEMPTHE COLD KEEPS IT ALL TOGETHER AND SURE IT LOOKS NICE, BUT YOU MISS OUT ON ALL THE FLAVOR!!!

REEEEEEE----


----------



## Lenago (May 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> NO
> CAKE IS BEST SERVED AT ROOM TEMPTHE COLD KEEPS IT ALL TOGETHER AND SURE IT LOOKS NICE, BUT YOU MISS OUT ON ALL THE FLAVOR!!!
> 
> REEEEEEE----


*stops for a bit and looks at the cake*

Well i can still taste a chocolate and vanila flavor though....want a slice?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2022)

Sea cucumbers should not exist


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 15, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I was under the impression that Ukrainians spoke Russian. а ты говоришь по русски?


No, Ukrainian is a different language. It's a slavic language like russian, so they are similar, but no each is a distinct language


----------



## Ramjet (May 15, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Well, 104*F here, so, you know, I'll take some cold.


104 is scorching, we get at least a couple days in late summer that hot here.
I'll trade ya though, 6 months of winter is getting old.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 16, 2022)

We have 23 days a year considered dangerous to all life, with the average rising to 40 by 2040ish.

Hope all is well.  Holler if you need help.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

Daim ice cream cake. 
*drools*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

I’m just going to leave this here


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2022)

See how all the shapes intersect? That dumb chart that makes no sense proves that, despite differences in each person, we all share common ground.


----------



## Kope (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m just going to leave this here


I hate performative actions from corporations they are so hollow


----------



## Rayd (May 16, 2022)

got my first (as of now, unofficial) mental diagnosis last week. major depressive disorder and severe panic disorder

while it's reassuring in the case of the latter to resonate so deeply with a description of an illness i'm labeled with and have struggled with for years, it just, again, makes me wonder if its possible if its not actually that and that it's something else, or if it is that and also another thing, or another set of things. and it just becomes this whole anxious thing because there's no real way of knowing because psychological health is so broad


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2022)

@Rayd I hope that you get the assistance you need and that things improve.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Rayd I hope that you get the assistance you need and that things improve.


Me too. Hoping @Rayd gets all the help they need to be well


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 16, 2022)

Rayd said:


> got my first (as of now, unofficial) mental diagnosis last week. major depressive disorder and severe panic disorder
> 
> while it's reassuring in the case of the latter to resonate so deeply with a description of an illness i'm labeled with and have struggled with for years, it just, again, makes me wonder if its possible if its not actually that and that it's something else, or if it is that and also another thing, or another set of things. and it just becomes this whole anxious thing because there's no real way of knowing because psychological health is so broad


The unofficial diagnosis is a first step; if it does turn out to be true, you and your therapists can build on that to make some headway. If not, you'll keep searching for some answers. Just be honest and open about what you're feeling and thinking with them so they have the information they need to help you.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> See how all the shapes intersect? That dumb chart that makes no sense proves that, despite differences in each person, we all share common ground.



The middle is a cis white male of average build and intelligence.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> See how all the shapes intersect? That dumb chart that makes no sense proves that, despite differences in each person, we all share common ground.


I didn't get the point either.


----------



## Xitheon (May 16, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Universe always out there to reassure that nothing in my life can ever be anything meaningful or fulfilled...
> 
> Even if God is real, to think a tiny speck like me could mean anything to anyone or anything, is fucking bullshit. Some people are meant to be alone, and doctors just call you crazy, or put you on apathy pills to numb the reality. Some things are just not fixable.



Being on medication isn't that bad. If you find the right combination of prescription drugs it's good. 

I love my evening meds. I feel so chill and relaxed after taking them. It's like being stoned.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> The middle is a cis white male of average build and intelligence.


I see, so the chart is saying we are all cis white males inside!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I didn't get the point either.



I'm unsure whether it's a real graphic but it's amusing that 'more ethnic' equates to darker,
and that 'body type' is a scale for breast size. lmao


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

Devs express distaste for Activision Blizzard's new "diversity tool"
					

Activision Blizzard's debut of a new "diversity tool" is not going over well with game developers.




					www.gamedeveloper.com


----------



## KimberVaile (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Devs express distaste for Activision Blizzard's new "diversity tool"
> 
> 
> Activision Blizzard's debut of a new "diversity tool" is not going over well with game developers.
> ...


Good thing I never liked Overwatch, lol. Literal corporate checklist. TF2 was always better anyways.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Good thing I never liked Overwatch, lol. Literal corporate checklist. TF2 was always better anyways.



I never played Overwatch, though it was recommended to me more than once. I feel like I missed the boat on that one. I played TF2 for a long time, though.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Devs express distaste for Activision Blizzard's new "diversity tool"
> 
> 
> Activision Blizzard's debut of a new "diversity tool" is not going over well with game developers.
> ...



Very confusing; I had assumed this graphic was a joke. 

I read an article on Kotaku just now and they suggested that 'ethnicity' ends up equating to dark skin probably because the person who designed the scale was white and didn't realise that all humans are equally 'ethnic' as one another.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Devs express distaste for Activision Blizzard's new "diversity tool"
> 
> 
> Activision Blizzard's debut of a new "diversity tool" is not going over well with game developers.
> ...


Oh noes. Gamers don't give an iota of a fuck about pointless "diversity" and only care about a game being GOOD?

Imagine my shock!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh noes. Gamers don't give an iota of a fuck about pointless "diversity" and only care about a game being GOOD?
> 
> Imagine my shock!




I love the forced diversity characters; they make me laugh.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Very confusing; I had assumed this graphic was a joke.
> 
> I read an article on Kotaku just now and they suggested that 'ethnicity' ends up equating to dark skin probably because the person who designed the scale was white and didn't realise that all humans are equally 'ethnic' as one another.


Ah, so this thing's just toxic woke identitarianism, my favorite


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I love the forced diversity characters; they make me laugh.


Want to ruin a franchise? Bring in IRL bullshit politics and forced diversity. Look at Star Wars/Trek. Halo the live action series is just hot garbage.

Keep your toxic Identitarian bullshit out of my entertainment, thank you very much.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Want to ruin a franchise? Bring in IRL bullshit politics and forced diversity. Look at Star Wars/Trek. Halo the live action series is just hot garbage.
> 
> Keep your toxic Identitarian bullshit out of my entertainment, thank you very much.



Call of Duty: Vanguard is the most obvious one I’ve seen lately.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Call of Duty: Vanguard is the most obvious one I’ve seen lately.


I like how CoD:Infinity Wars crashed and burned before it even got released. Felt like a shitty reskin of Halo with COD guns.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I like how CoD:Infinity Wars crashed and burned before it even got released. Felt like a shitty reskin of Halo with COD guns.



You mean Infinite Warfare? Yeah, I paid good money preordering that. I was not happy.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> You mean Infinite Warfare? Yeah, I paid good money preordering that. I was not happy.


Ye, sorry. Infinite Warfare. Can't even be bothered to remember the name of games. Sure, games have the Aesthetics/graphics, but everything from netcode to hitboxes are an absolute mess.

"Shut up and consume product". How about no? My money isn't infinite and I have no intention of buying crappy products. You wouldn't buy an unfinished car, so why would you buy an unfinished game?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 16, 2022)

It's amazing how the gamers who don't care about diversity can't seem stop themselves from bringing it up at the slightest opportunity. 

People who don't actually care about something usually don't bring it up.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Call of Duty: Vanguard is the most obvious one I’ve seen lately.


Thankfully you then have the good ones, like age of empires, shows that progress can be done right, just not by "progressives". They've just recently added 3 Indian factions and it's great to see everyone being happy. It's amazing to see the difference when you're motivated by love as opposed to being motivated by self-hatred and grievances like these awful, wretched wokes


----------



## Rayd (May 16, 2022)

me who unironically likes paladins more


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Thankfully you then have the good ones, like age of empires, shows that progress can be done right, just not by "progressives". They've just recently added 3 Indian factions and it's great to see everyone being happy. It's amazing to see the difference when you're motivated by love as opposed to being motivated by self-hatred and grievances like these awful, wretched wokes


Age of Empires have a TOOOON of amazing campaigns, ranging from Jean D'arc to Ghengis Khan and Suleiman. Played the hell out of Age of Kings back in the day. Really liked Ghengis Khan's campaign and were in my opinion one of the hardest.

Quite frankly I only smell jealousy due to these people can't really create anything of their own out of the realization that their bullshit doesn't sell nor sit well with people. Or they are just outright stupid. Possibly both.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 16, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Thankfully you then have the good ones, like age of empires, shows that progress can be done right, just not by "progressives". They've just recently added 3 Indian factions and it's great to see everyone being happy. It's amazing to see the difference when you're motivated by love as opposed to being motivated by self-hatred and grievances like these awful, wretched wokes


Oh no, how dare you dislike forced diversity! Which for the record, is the only form of diversity that exists now. Coca Cola taught me that. I think it's good that we've collectively decided that corporations know the most about minority issues. Truly.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 16, 2022)

Dammit we're experiencing a supernatural heat wave straight outta hell this week. I'm burning

Can't be happier about not having to even get up or get dressed this week






KimberVaile said:


> Oh no, how dare you dislike forced diversity!


I wouldn't even care, just avoid it like the plague, but it's like being told to avoid seeing the giant billboards stuck on 4 walls out of 5, least I can do is draw little turds on it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Oh no, how dare you dislike forced diversity! Which for the record, is the only form of diversity that exists now. Coca Cola taught me that. I think it's good that we've collectively decided that corporations know the most about minority issues. Truly.


A little hyperbolic, don't you think?

I don't really see the problem with games having a variety of characters of different, I dare say diverse, backgrounds and the game developers making games that appeal to most gamers.

Leaving aside the "forced diversity", if you guys really didn't care about diversity, race, and identity, you wouldn't be talking about at all ... since it would be a non-issue for you.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> A little hyperbolic, don't you think?
> 
> I don't really see the problem with games having a variety of characters of different, I dare say diverse, backgrounds and the game developers making games that appeal to most gamers.
> 
> Leaving aside the "forced diversity", if you guys really didn't care about diversity, race, and identity, you wouldn't be talking about at all ... since it would be a non-issue for you.


I like it when it's genuine and not a blatant attempt at milking minorities, with representations they don't even care to understand. I'll give credit when credit is due, Overwatch does not deserve the credit. Most people in fact, thought that diversity chart was shallow and not even accurate. Which would be true.

I care about diversity when it's genuine, not fake garbage.

Yeah, I'm sure dentists love the 'pro gay' stance of Coca Cola too.

What a coincidence, huh? I care about diversity when it's genuine and not shilling my sexuality, or somebody's race but woe unto me for having standards.


----------



## Punji (May 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> A little hyperbolic, don't you think?
> 
> I don't really see the problem with games having a variety of characters of different, I dare say diverse, backgrounds and the game developers making games that appeal to most gamers.
> 
> Leaving aside the "forced diversity", if you guys really didn't care about diversity, race, and identity, you wouldn't be talking about at all ... since it would be a non-issue for you.


If you don't care about pepper, why are you complaining when I empty half a pepper grinder over your dinner?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

Punji said:


> If you don't care about pepper, why are you complaining when I empty half a pepper grinder over your dinner?


And tell them they hate pepper when they complain?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

Punji said:


> If you don't care about pepper, why are you complaining when I empty half a pepper grinder over your dinner?



I love pepper


----------



## Balskarr (May 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's amazing how the gamers who don't care about diversity can't seem stop themselves from bringing it up at the slightest opportunity.
> 
> People who don't actually care about something usually don't bring it up.


Quite the knee-jerk reaction you have there. Someone decided to vent, others agreed and then you immediately imply the worst about them.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I like it when it's genuine and not a blatant attempt at milking minorities, with representations they don't even care to understand. I'll give credit when is credit is due, Overwatch does not deserve the credit. Most people in fact, though that diversity chart was shallow and not even accurate. Which would be true.
> 
> I care about diversity when it's genuine, not fake garbage.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge, all of the guys here complaining about "forced diversity" all are white, so it's a little strange they're concerned about us minorities are being milked by the massive corporations over the games we buy. Like, you can have your thoughts on gay portrayals in gaming, that is definitely in your wheelhouse, but how about we let those of us who are allegedly being pandered to decide whether our representations in games and companies is sufficient and genuine, eh?

I have some problems with Overwatch, mainly I feel the franchise could create better story modes for players like how Borderlands 2 had more plot and engagement than Borderlands. 

But I'm not whining over the game having a diverse array of characters that appeals to more people.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I love pepper


Can I pepper you with some affection?


----------



## KimberVaile (May 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> To my knowledge, all of the guys here complaining about "forced diversity" all are white, so it's a little strange they're concerned about us minorities are being milked by the massive corporations over the games we buy. Like, you can have your thoughts on gay portrayals in gaming, that is definitely in your wheelhouse, but how about we let those of us who are allegedly being pandered to decide whether our representations in games and companies is sufficient and genuine, eh?
> 
> I have some problems with Overwatch, mainly I feel the franchise could create better story modes for players like how Borderlands 2 had more plot and engagement than Borderlands.
> 
> But I'm not whining over the game having a diverse array of characters that appeals to more people.



I'm complaining for scoffing at Overwatch? Even though there has been plenty of attempted gay representation in Overwatch. So, I mean, I certainly have a 'pedestal' if you will when leveling my opinions as a homosexual about the homosexual representation.
Minorities are not a monolith, there will never be a binary answer to whether something is truly good or bad. I don't speak for all gay people, nor does anybody who is African American, Middle Eastern, Asian or so on speak entirely for their own race. Doesn't work like that. 

If you want to voice your own concerns about Overwatch, go right ahead, have your piece. You sure project alot, you're quite literally whining because people mocked the poor attempts at representation in Overwatch. You were ready to decry that image Boro posted as a crude joke as I recall, but now, suddenly, your stance is different. 

Just a coincidence I'm sure.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Can I pepper you with some affection?



Don’t forget the salt


----------



## Xaiphafonese (May 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> To my knowledge, all of the guys here complaining about "forced diversity" all are white, so it's a little strange they're concerned about us minorities are being milked by the massive corporations over the games we buy. Like, you can have your thoughts on gay portrayals in gaming, that is definitely in your wheelhouse, but how about we let those of us who are allegedly being pandered to decide whether our representations in games and companies is sufficient and genuine, eh?
> 
> I have some problems with Overwatch, mainly I feel the franchise could create better story modes for players like how Borderlands 2 had more plot and engagement than Borderlands.
> 
> But I'm not whining over the game having a diverse array of characters that appeals to more people.


So instead of being seen as a person or a group of people with culture or beliefs, you'd rather be a marketing ploy? 'Representation' these days seems to be more of making you stand outside the normal, because the underlying thought seems to be that you single someone out not on their merits, but appearances.  That's sad really.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm complaining for scoffing at Overwatch? Even though there has been plenty of attempted gay representation in Overwatch. So, I mean, I certainly have a 'pedestal' if you will when leveling my opinions as a homosexual about the homosexual representation.
> Minorities are not a monolith, there will never be a binary answer to whether something is truly good or bad. I don't speak for all gay people, nor does anybody who is African American, Middle Eastern, Asian or so on speak entirely for their own race. Doesn't work like that.
> 
> If you want to voice your own concerns about Overwatch, go right ahead, have your piece. You sure project alot, you're quite literally whining because people mocked the poor attempts at representation in Overwatch. You were ready to decry that image Boro posted as a crude joke as I recall, but now, suddenly, your stance is different.
> ...


Total coincidence, absolutely certain of it.

I mean, it's normal for good guys to constantly pick fights, right? Totally what a good and morally upright individual would do I am sure.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I see, so the chart is saying we are all cis white males inside!


Oh noes we've been found out!


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> To my knowledge, all of the guys here complaining about "forced diversity" all are white, so it's a little strange they're concerned about us minorities are being milked by the massive corporations over the games we buy. Like, you can have your thoughts on gay portrayals in gaming, that is definitely in your wheelhouse, but how about we let those of us who are allegedly being pandered to decide whether our representations in games and companies is sufficient and genuine, eh?
> 
> I have some problems with Overwatch, mainly I feel the franchise could create better story modes for players like how Borderlands 2 had more plot and engagement than Borderlands.
> 
> But I'm not whining over the game having a diverse array of characters that appeals to more people.


There’s so many aspects to representation, too, and sometimes they’re seemingly diametrically opposed, yet both significant. Like… you don’t really see the main character in _Portal_, so she’s arguably the most invisible, low-effort representation you could possibly do. At the same time, her being an “invisible” character means that someone made a conscious decision to buck the “white male” protagonist default in a place where the majority demographic that she’s the avatar for _is_ probably white and male.

I don’t personally super care about representation in video games in most cases (same-sex romance options being available in games that do NPC dating is nice, and those games shouldn’t police monogamy without good in-world reason, but those are more about giving me as the player freedom to do what I want than about needing gay and/or poly rep), but I do care about characters being diverse in an aesthetic/gameplay sense. Sameface NPCs are boring. Having friendlies and enemies easily distinguishable at a glance helps with co-op or party play.

It’s also, like… what game do you want to make? I personally find _Onechanbara: Bikini Zombie Slayer_ hilarious. It’s not trying to be a serious gritty game, so having characters that could have been plucked out of one of those extreme volleyball or whatever eye candy games is, IMO, fine. Do the same in, IDK, one of those Real Is Brown FPS games (I’m sorta being tongue in cheek, but I also don’t really play the type of srs bsns game I’m thinking of so I couldn’t give you a title) and it’s going to start to get into the icky, because you’re no longer in a game that presents itself as over the top.

It wouldn’t surprise me if AAA studios see successful indie games with more diverse casts and feel… not exactly threatened, but feel the pressure. Can’t keep saying games with $minority protagonists don’t have the audience if studios with less money/clout  are making it work. 

There’s always going to be lousy, half-assed efforts at token diversity. Sometimes they might not be as half-assed or token as they look, and simply be poor execution by someone who did try but missed the mark. That’s just how the world works. Drawing the conclusion that studios should therefore not go through the effort of trying is IMO pretty short-sighted. If you can slip a few visibly minority characters into _Fortnite_, and have them get played, you have confirmation that your player base will accept such characters - knowledge that can follow to future titles. It’s got to start somewhere, and perfect is the enemy of good (or, for that matter, anything more than zero).

(Also worth noting that rewriting history for perceived palatability isn’t exactly new; Romans and Vikings are nearly universally portrayed as white, when they weren’t nearly so homogeneous a group where skin color etc. was concerned.)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm complaining for scoffing at Overwatch? Even though there has been plenty of attempted gay representation in Overwatch. So, I mean, I certainly have a 'pedestal' if you will when leveling my opinions as a homosexual about the homosexual representation.
> Minorities are not a monolith, there will never be a binary answer to whether something is truly good or bad. I don't speak for all gay people, nor does anybody who is African American, Middle Eastern, Asian or so on speak entirely for their own race. Doesn't work like that.
> 
> If you want to voice your own concerns about Overwatch, go right ahead, have your piece. You sure project alot, you're quite literally whining because people mocked the poor attempts at representation in Overwatch. You were ready to decry that image Boro posted as a crude joke as I recall, but now, suddenly, your stance is different.
> ...


I wasn't even sure initially what that chart Boro posted was, so I wasn't decrying it, lol.

I've got no beef with you for being unhappy with Overwatch; it's a game and you can feel however you want about it. I'm also not going to hate for feeling one way or another about gay representation in the game; you've also got the right to do that and I'm not certain what nuances you'd be looking for since I'm straight. In that regard, you could probably spot things that I miss in the game. I don't think it'd be appropriate for me to say whether a given game has genuine gay representation in it; at best I have right to suggest more gay representation would be a good thing.

However, I think is ridiculous for guys who have categorically said they don't care about diversity and use a loaded term like "forced diversity" to say they don't feel that portrayals of minorities in games are genuine when they don't belong to those minority groups and don't care about the diversity that gives those groups inclusion. The "concern" of people like that is more fake than whatever portrayals of minorities the game developers come up with.

I'd agree minorities aren't a monolith, but I would say have general interests, even when it comes to gaming. For example, most women and POCs have a poor opinion of Gamergate because the "movement" was pretty against them being in games and the industry, to the point of threatening violence against those groups ... over gaming trends. The term "forced diversity" actually got its start in Gamergate, if I remember correctly.

Interestingly, corporations actually did come out against Gamergate and minorities, particularly Nintendo, Intel, and Google, along with other organizations you normally wouldn't expect, but these guys were _that _bad.



Xaiphafonese said:


> So instead of being seen as a person or a group of people with culture or beliefs, you'd rather be a marketing ploy? 'Representation' these days seems to be more of making you stand outside the normal, because the underlying thought seems to be that you single someone out not on their merits, but appearances. That's sad really.


Personally, I'm pragmatic; I'd prefer more representation in wide variety roles in games so people see as ... people. I'd prefer a well-meant portrayal of the groups I belong to in a game that may not please everyone rather none at all. As long as the portrayal isn't a deliberately malicious stereotype and most people belonging to that group can see the thought put into it, it's fine. Every work gets its criticism; games aren't different.

As gaming companies using marketing ploys to get a larger market share ... what's new? They are in business to get more people to buy their games. I expect companies to embrace diversity because it is profitable for them, but that doesn't mean minorities can't benefit from that.

Actually, I'd argue that minorities and women are key demographics for game companies.

The gender divide in the gaming market is nearly 50/50 since adult women outnumber teenage boys as gamers. Studies of adult gamers show that adult women outnumber adult men in ownership of video game consoles, as do Hispanic and black adults when compared to white adults.









						52% of gamers are women – but the industry doesn’t know it | Meg Jayanth
					

Meg Jayanth: Cast aside the old stereotype – women are now the majority among games users. But as characters and creators they are still largely absent




					www.theguardian.com
				











						Researchers find that female PC gamers outnumber males
					

Superdata Research studies have found that just over half of all PC gamers in the US are female.




					www.pcgamer.com
				











						Report: More Women Own Videogame Consoles Than Men in US
					

The substantial quantity gap between men and women in the videogaming from a decade ago has greatly reduced in modern times, and more women are starting




					segmentnext.com
				




Furthermore, consider that there are franchises that attained immense popularity with a fairly equal gender demographics; _The Sims_ is one of the most profitable gaming franchises and women make up a significant portion of the player base. Several of the biggest gaming franchises in the world have very broad appeal such as _Super Mario_, _Pokémon_, and _Minecraft_ (alongside those appealing more traditionally to men such as _Call of Duty_ and _Grand Theft Auto_).

So I'm not concerned about leaving this up to the market.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

The building of strawmen always amazes me.


----------



## Kope (May 16, 2022)

Rayd said:


> got my first (as of now, unofficial) mental diagnosis last week. major depressive disorder and severe panic disorder
> 
> while it's reassuring in the case of the latter to resonate so deeply with a description of an illness i'm labeled with and have struggled with for years, it just, again, makes me wonder if its possible if its not actually that and that it's something else, or if it is that and also another thing, or another set of things. and it just becomes this whole anxious thing because there's no real way of knowing because psychological health is so broad


We love you dude! I wish you the best and hope therapy/meds help!


----------



## Kope (May 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I wasn't even sure initially what that chart Boro posted was, so I wasn't decrying it, lol.
> 
> I've got no beef with you for being unhappy with Overwatch; it's a game and you can feel however you want about it. I'm also not going to hate for feeling one way or another about gay representation in the game; you've also got the right to do that and I'm not certain what nuances you'd be looking for since I'm straight. In that regard, you could probably spot things that I miss in the game. I don't think it'd be appropriate for me to say whether a given game has genuine gay representation in it; at best I have right to suggest more gay representation would be a good thing.
> 
> ...


I agree with the more representation the better (I’m tired of white dudes all the time tbh) ,but these corporations never actually care about the causes they spouse (Walmart and blm even though they donate to republicans/police stations for example)

I think we all now Blizzard is just doing this to take the heat off of how they treat their employees like shit especially women. If only workers owned the means of production or had some representation in who there bosses were or something.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I wasn't even sure initially what that chart Boro posted was, so I wasn't decrying it, lol.
> 
> I've got no beef with you for being unhappy with Overwatch; it's a game and you can feel however you want about it. I'm also not going to hate for feeling one way or another about gay representation in the game; you've also got the right to do that and I'm not certain what nuances you'd be looking for since I'm straight. In that regard, you could probably spot things that I miss in the game. I don't think it'd be appropriate for me to say whether a given game has genuine gay representation in it; at best I have right to suggest more gay representation would be a good thing.
> 
> ...



You liked Fallow's post criticizing the very image that was posted? Like, at the very least, that's some mixed signals. You liked other posts saying the chart was dumb, which, you know, cool. But now, your here saying Overwatch is pretty good at representation. If that's how you feel, then great, hip hip huzzah, glad to hear it. You got more out of that than I did. Ok. It's still strange to me the seed of this was entirely due to some people mocking bad representation.

My concern with gay representation is perpetuating bad stereotypes, which sometimes even if supposedly well intentioned, it does happen. And then there's stuff like Overwatch which, the representation just feels to be intended to simply check a box and sell off the 'gayness' or 'exoticism' of them being Middle Eastern. It tends to make me feel those characters are just statistics and that feels a bit dehumanizing. In Overwatch's case it just felt ham fisted and careless. That's just me though. Other people might love it, and if that's the case, great. Ok.  I wouldn't even be so critical about it if Pride Month wasn't so commercialized and nefarious. But it is, you could tell me that one bad apple doesn't spoil the bunch, but I despise how commercialized being gay is and how in on it so many companies are at exploiting the gay identity. It's insidious to me. I'm not a statistic and I'm tired of being used as a way to sell more shit. How different is it at times, from those old circus shows way back in the old days that featured people of different races and making them out to be 'exotic'?

Also, never said I didn't care about diversity, nor did anybody here say that. I mean, you call it fake, but you're here talking about how it'd be a great thing to see more fake diversity, like, the types that more than likely, spread shitty harmful stereotypes. You're doing a greater disservice than any of us could with that. Certainly being much more fake than we are. Whether you like it or not, I'm still a minority, white as I may be. Being gay I'd have an opinion on how minorities are treated in the media that would be valid. It's like that saying. All publicity is good publicity. It's bullshit. Getting shitty stereotypes and ideas about races and sexual orientations from poorly thought up representations is a BAD thing.

And now I'm just lost. The term 'forced diversity' comes from Gamergate? I'm sorry, what? You know what sure, let's just use the term insincere diversity instead. Because I don't agree with the direction of it and don't like what affect it had. This debate here should have little do with Gamergate, it can just be agreed that it was bad and not relevant to the point I am trying to make.

Regardless, I do not at all agree with corporations controlling the narratives on minorities. Usually, it becomes a checklist, and not ALL the time, but often their attempt at portraying a minority is stereotypical and bad.

For what it's worth, I thought Blade 1 and 2 were cool movies, I'd like to think it was a natural representation of an African American. But you know, I'm not African American, so I don't really know how well it actually does in that category. Some of the representations feel natural, some don't. But you know, all I can do is just offer an opinion. People are free to disagree with it if they prefer.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

I did some house cleaning and grocery shopping, but otherwise wasted the entire day.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 16, 2022)

Rayd said:


> me who unironically likes paladins more



The best part about Paladins is when Low-Rez fucks up balancing.

Like giving Kinessa the ability to absolutely saturate the map with mines, releasing yet another dogshit and annoying blaster champion (Betty), or releasing champions with deployables that cannot be destroyed (Betty/Seven).

And don't even get me started on Day 1 Azaan. 

5 dollars says they nerf Furia next patch but leave Io's 57% WR ass alone (while also ignoring how lowkey busted damage Grohk is).


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 16, 2022)

@Yakamaru Your new avatar is adorable. x3


----------



## Attaman (May 16, 2022)

To at least inject some humor on the current subject matter as well as some fairly (IMO) solid input from way way back in the start of 2016, I'll let MrBTongue talk





Also since I realize that not everyone is like me and has kept track of this person since the early 10's, when they briefly talk about violence and diversifying gameplay they're referring to their 2013 video for Slowing Down the Violence. In 2018 they made a sort-of sequel, but that came out years after the first video (and so obviously wasn't being referenced by it) as well as basically just rehashes the first with the addendum of "It sure would be nice if more games subverted expectations with their violent solutions / premises."


----------



## Rayd (May 16, 2022)

RAM said:


> The best part about Paladins is when Low-Rez fucks up balancing.
> 
> Like giving Kinessa the ability to absolutely saturate the map with mines, releasing yet another dogshit and annoying blaster champion (Betty), or releasing champions with deployables that cannot be destroyed (Betty/Seven).
> 
> ...


hi-rez has a history of giving up on it's games, and i think it's safe to say that they've given up on paladins, too.

but to be fair, paladins has always been a clusterfuck of balancing issues. there hasn't really been a time that the game has been truly balanced. the recent issue with seris being an unstoppable flanker is laughable (my friend has a 4.30 KDA playing her as a flanker)

its almost funny that the game was more balanced in the beta, because that was during a time where sha lin could headshot, cards were way more OP, cauterize was a normal shop item, and hitboxes were pretty much twice as big.

and there's no possible way they make any kind of decent money with the skin shop they have now. it costs 3 dollars to roll for a random skin out of 300/400, liiiike who actually does that. it makes no sense that they wouldn't just make every skin buyable outright. they'd make way more money.

torvald is kind of a forgotten character, which is bittersweet because in the beta almost every single match had 1 or 2 torvalds, so it's nice to be one of the few rare torvalds nowadays. he's a very versatile tank imo. can support with shields, silence with nullify, and is a clutch moment machine with his ult. i love him. his gold skin is ugly as fuck tho


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 16, 2022)

Rayd said:


> hi-rez has a history of giving up on it's games, and i think it's safe to say that they've given up on paladins, too.
> 
> but to be fair, paladins has always been a clusterfuck of balancing issues. there hasn't really been a time that the game has been truly balanced. the recent issue with seris being an unstoppable flanker is laughable (my friend has a 4.30 KDA playing her as a flanker)
> 
> ...



Torvald is lowkey OP right now but everyone still thinks he's mega doo doo because of his status as a top-tier troll pick for the longest time prior to his recent buffs. Same deal with Moji and Grohk. You can run a mean pocket strat with Torvald + Maeve/Andro + Corvus (you could possibly substitute Jenos in for Corvus if Corvus gets banned and the Jenos knows what he's doing). 

Seris isn't exactly busted right now imho but she certainly benefited from the recent Agony changes. Soul Collector was always strong it's just people always used it to run pure damage/flank strategies when you could legitimately use it as a solo heal build if you itemized correctly and had a loadout that allowed you to do nothing but shoot and heal but never reload. I used to run SC solo heals in high Platinum/low Diamond lobbies in Split 1 of this year. 

Sha being able to headshot sounds scary.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> You liked Fallow's post criticizing the very image that was posted? Like, at the very least, that's some mixed signals. You liked other posts saying the chart was dumb, which, you know, cool. But now, your here saying Overwatch is pretty good at representation. If that's how you feel, then great, hip hip huzzah, glad to hear it. You got more out of that than I did. Ok. It's still strange to me the seed of this was entirely due to some people mocking bad representation.
> 
> My concern with gay representation is perpetuating bad stereotypes, which sometimes even if supposedly well intentioned, it does happen. And then there's stuff like Overwatch which, the representation just feels to be intended to simply check a box and sell off the 'gayness' or 'exoticism' of them being Middle Eastern. It tends to make me feel those characters are just statistics and that feels a bit dehumanizing. In Overwatch's case it just felt ham fisted and careless. That's just me though. Other people might love it, and if that's the case, great. Ok.  I wouldn't even be so critical about it if Pride Month wasn't so commercialized and nefarious. But it is, you could tell me that one bad apple doesn't spoil the bunch, but I despise how commercialized being gay is and how in on it so many companies are at exploiting the gay identity. It's insidious to me. I'm not a statistic and I'm tired of being used as a way to sell more shit. How different is it at times, from those old circus shows way back in the old days that featured people of different races and making them out to be 'exotic'?
> 
> ...


The Blade trilogy was a good series and I like Wesley Snipes in general, what is "natural representation" of an African American, exactly? What boxes would need to be checked for something to be authentically "African American" or "Black American"?

I'm not asking that as a gotcha, but that is food for thought and like you said, minority groups aren't monocultures; there are different views and cultures with groups, though general interests persist. 

About me liking Fallowfox's post, I felt what he said was valid; I was unsure what the chart was of and the chart didn't follow the first rule of charts. Boro posted it with very little context and we were both confused by what was meant.

I'm also going to point out that the banter about "forced diversity" didn't seem couched in a place concern for minorities, especially given all the chatter about wokeness.

Getting to the meat of we were talking about, I'm very cynical about minority representation in entertainment media and in games in particular; I don't feel a lot of game studios are going to get representations right the first time around (though more diversity in those studios could help the storytelling and companies like Intel took serious multi-million dollar steps in that regard). I don't feel every minority of every given group will like that representation necessarily. I definitely don't assume that the companies have purely benevolent intentions for portraying minorities in games; I think they're driven by the profit motive. 

All that said, I would like positive and humanizing portrayals of minorities in games, for sure. 

But I will absolutely settle for mostly positive and humanizing portrayals of minorities mixed in with some poor attempts than no attempt at all as some small portion but vocal portion of gamers touting "forced diversity" want. Because like or not, games, like a lot of entertainment media, do help the majority's perception of minorities and we are in need of some inclusiveness just in gaming, but in general. 

So if these game studios, big or small, decide to some steps towards more diverse games and more diverse workplaces, however muddling they may be, I'm not going to be choosy. I think most minorities can't afford to be choosy. I think as time goes on, the portrayals in games will get better and more regular while these game studios will become more diverse with developers who can help tell those stories better, but everything has begin somewhere, often imperfectly.

And yeah, I know you're gay, but I don't think you can get my perspective. I don't know how open you are about being gay in your personal life, but I assume in any given place you walk into, you can pass as straight; no one is going to look at you reasonably and know for a fact you're gay when they first meet you.

I walk into a place and people are going immediately clock I'm black and Asian without a doubt. The same goes for any other POC. My appearance will trigger assumptions someone makes about my race and aside from actions and the impressions I leave them, I can't really control what they think. 

So in that sense, we're very different. You can feel that Pride Month is commercialized, which I guess to an extent it is, and not like corporations pandering to the gay community. That is your right.

However, I'm not going to mind game studios putting more minority characters in the games anymore than I get worked up about corporations supporting and donating to Black Lives Matter and Stop Asian Hate; I don't believe their motives are purely from a place of care and concern, but I rather have them pandering to us, hiring us, and putting money in our communities than have them against us like how they used to be. 

That's my take.


----------



## Rayd (May 16, 2022)

RAM said:


> Torvald is lowkey OP right now but everyone still thinks he's mega doo doo because of his status as a top-tier troll pick for the longest time prior to his recent buffs. Same deal with Moji and Grohk. You can run a mean pocket strat with Torvald + Maeve/Andro + Corvus (you could possibly substitute Jenos in for Corvus if Corvus gets banned and the Jenos knows what he's doing).
> 
> Seris isn't exactly busted right now imho but she certainly benefited from the recent Agony changes. Soul Collector was always strong it's just people always used it to run pure damage/flank strategies when you could legitimately use it as a solo heal build if you itemized correctly and had a loadout that allowed you to do nothing but shoot and heal but never reload. I used to run SC solo heals in high Platinum/low Diamond lobbies in Split 1 of this year.
> 
> Sha being able to headshot sounds scary.


i regularly look at my match history and notice that our 5-stack rarely loses whenever i play torvald. and when i play him i do feel like i genuinely have a presence in every single game no matter the team composition of the enemy team (besides against snipers, since torvald has no shield ability, probably his greatest weakness aside from his mobility)

my friend has been having a wonderful time with the new seris cause whenever we play paladins we almost always play in a 5-stack, and when you have 1-2 coordinated flankers backed up by a seris, it's just bullying LOL.

tell me about it. i used to main sha lin in the beta. would regularly 3-4 KDA every game. i'd just press q and instantly kill 2 or 3 people super casually. lex was also kind of a monster in the beta because damage cards used to be a lot stronger, so you'd just spam his RMB the entire game and rack up shit tons of kills.

paladins was such a different game in the beta. the hitboxes were actually titanic so it was a DPS player's heaven. not to mention with cauterize as an item every DPS and flank inflicted tanks with like a 80% debuff to all heals. so there was quite literally nothing you could do to prevent DPS/flanks from popping off every single game.

it was definitely fun, but definitely not when i played a tank or support, lol.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m just going to leave this here


DIGGY DIGGY HOLE


----------



## TyraWadman (May 16, 2022)

I remembered garbage day. UuU
Okay I didn't, but I wake up early enough for work that I remembered to put it out before the truck rolled by.
*self applauds*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I remembered garbage day. UuU
> Okay I didn't, but I wake up early enough for work that I remembered to put it out before the truck rolled by.
> *self applauds*



GARBAGE DAY IS EVERY DAY!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> GARBAGE DAY IS EVERY DAY!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 17, 2022)

Omg, wtf did I just read?  Yay, vent over.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Uuugh I don't want to have the conversation with my mom where I mention the muttcat really should have his teeth done around June or so. He didn't get all the teeth out that needed to come out last time he had oral surgery because one of them was super messed up and took a ton of work. Between that and his breath having gotten stinkier again, he's really overdue, but dental work on cats is _expensive_ uuuugh. (His, last time, was extra extra expensive because he then ended up with a bunch of knock-on issues that required more vet visits.)



I hope the kitty winds up okay!!


----------



## KimberVaile (May 17, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> The Blade trilogy was a good series and I like Wesley Snipes in general, what is "natural representation" of an African American, exactly? What boxes would need to be checked for something to be authentically "African American" or "Black American"?
> 
> I'm not asking that as a gotcha, but that is food for thought and like you said, minority groups aren't monocultures; there are different views and cultures with groups, though general interests persist.
> 
> ...



I guess it's hard to say, I mean about the Blade thing and it being authentically African American. Worth thinking about? I think so.

I think this is a fair reply, and I don't think I disagree with too much of it. I would retain still that it is dangerous to allow companies a full reign on the narrative but, maybe they will get better. I don't know, I can't portend the future. I think we both agree that it's important that the minority characters are human, not like, a walking stereotype that causes harm.

And sure, being gay is different from race. Yeah, the dynamics of whether you will judged and treated differently will change. So, I think I can get where you are coming from about race and I think I can better glean your perspective. As for corporate interests. I will still remain skeptical of corporations motives of course, but I'm always open to being surprised with a genuine made by people who had genuine interest.

As mentioned, I cannot portend the future. But it is my hope that future disagreements remain on these civil terms. Debates should be a vector to allow the mutual sharing of new perspectives, ideally.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

RachelDawes said:


> Seeing “diversity bad” popping up here and I just want to say big hecking yikes especially considering the motivations of a recent tragedy.


It’s less diversity bad and more fake corporate pandering bad


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I guess it's hard to say, I mean about the Blade thing and it being authentically African American. Worth thinking about? I think so.
> 
> I think this is a fair reply, and I don't think I disagree with too much of it. I would retain still that it is dangerous to allow companies a full reign on the narrative but, maybe they will get better. I don't know, I can't portend the future. I think we both agree that it's important that the minority characters are human, not like, a walking stereotype that causes harm.
> 
> ...


So would you be more accepting of the representation of it felt more authentic and how could they do so in an organic way? (Also would like to probe you on corporate donations in general)


----------



## KimberVaile (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> So would you be more accepting of the representation of it felt more authentic and how could they do so in an organic way? (Also would like to probe you on corporate donations in general)


Yes, I want the representation to feel like a human being, not a crass, hurtful stereotype.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Yes, I want the representation to feel like a human being, not a crass, hurtful stereotype.


Hmm so you don't have answer for the others then


----------



## KimberVaile (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm so you don't have answer for the others then


I will not elaborate too much as it might get too political. Also, what type of corporate donations? Could be referring to Super PACS, which are a total joke, or we can talk about donations to charity which I'm pretty sure are done mostly for the Tax Write off. But yes they ultimately do good, even if it's all the same bottom line number crunching.

I've made positive and negative comments about corporations in the same thread. Corporations inspire technological and economic advancement through regulated competition. Just as much as they stagnate and and normalize god awful cultural standards. Just one of those mixed bag type of things. Really.

That is all I will say on this, because it is the vent thread.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I will not elaborate too much as it might get too political. Also, what type of corporate donations? Could be referring to Super PACS, which are a total joke, or we can talk about donations to charity which I'm pretty sure are done mostly for the Tax Write off. But yes they ultimately do good, even if it's all the same bottom line number crunching.
> 
> I've made positive and negative comments about corporations in the same thread. Corporations inspire technological and economic advancement through regulated competition. Just as much as they stagnate and and normalize god awful cultural standards. Just one of those mixed bad type of things. Really.
> 
> That is all I will say on this, because it is the vent thread.


There's no other place to talk about this huh


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2022)

RachelDawes said:


> Seeing “diversity bad” popping up here and I just want to say big hecking yikes especially considering the motivations of a recent tragedy.


So someone out there sees people criticising shitty tokens created by divisive, bitter people and in their tiny mind it amounts to "these people must condone mass murder"? may God have mercy on your soul


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> I hope the kitty winds up okay!!


He should be; I have the experience from last time to draw on so I know to not even bother with trying to get him to eat soggy cereal (soaked kibble). His pancreatitis last fall/winter may have been just a fluke, rather than related to his post-surgery drama, even if they sorta felt like a continuation of the same nightmare at the time.

Part of it is also that he is slower to forgive repeated “mean” actions like grabbing him to squirt opioids into his mouth than the other cat. So it’s a massive emotional strain on me when he gets to the point of “ack, mommy’s coming, better run!” I’ve got some tools in my belt that might make it easier the next time, but I honestly don’t know.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So someone out there sees people criticising shitty tokens created by divisive, bitter people and in their tiny mind it amounts to "these people must condone mass murder"? may God have mercy on your soul


If you stay online a lot nuance can be hard to remember to give to people you disagree with.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

As for my vent I hate how repetitive life is to me.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> As for my vent I hate how repetitive life is to me.


Have any goals you're working towards? Having a sense of progress could help stave off that feeling of repetition. Maybe you could seek out new hobbies as well, or get involved in volunteer work (assuming you aren't already)


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh noes. Gamers don't give an iota of a fuck about pointless "diversity" and only care about a game being GOOD?
> 
> Imagine my shock!



I don't think this is _why _developers criticised this. The critics have correctly pointed out that the video game industry should employ a wider variety of real humans if they want to create content that appeals to a bigger variety of customers. Reducing human variety to a checklist doesn't achieve that, or even make any sense.

(I hope you don't view this as a criticism of your opinion; I'm just quoting the opinions from the games news websites that boro shared)



Yakamaru said:


> Want to ruin a franchise? Bring in IRL bullshit politics and forced diversity. Look at Star Wars/Trek. Halo the live action series is just hot garbage.
> 
> Keep your toxic Identitarian bullshit out of my entertainment, thank you very much.



I only like the really old star trek episodes that are about space exploration or philosophy sort of questions; I don't like movies that are mainly about war or 'space action'.

If you watch the really old episodes you'll notice they have ethnically diverse casts. This is because star trek is set in a future where humans have put their smaller differences aside and have expanded to live on a federation of planets. The fact all the crews have mixed ancestries, including aliens and partially robotic characters, is an important part of that story.

Star trek's popularity is actually credited with inspiring a wider range of people to take interest in space exploration and science- especially girls.
NASA used the star trek actor for Uhura in a recruitment drive that lead to people becoming* actual astronauts*:








						Nichelle Nichols - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Star wars on the other hand is rubbish and dumb. >:{ Come back to me when you have trained a real astronaut George Lucas.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I only like the really old star trek episodes that are about space exploration or philosophy sort of questions; I don't like movies that are mainly about war or 'space action'.
> 
> If you watch the really old episodes you'll notice they have ethnically diverse casts. This is because star trek is set in a future where humans have put their smaller differences aside and have expanded to live on a federation of planets. The fact all the crews have mixed ancestries, including aliens and partially robotic characters, is an important part of that story.
> 
> ...


I don't think there's any Star Trek series (individual episodes are a different ball of fish, and the cringe-inducing ones tend to be ones that have aged badly in terms of equality and colonialism type stuff) that's _bad_. I personally only really watched some of _Voyager_ and a little bit of wotsit, the new one with the spore drive stuff, but boyfriend's quite into the franchise and I trust his judgement. The reason I didn't watch more of the new series wasn't that it was bad so much as my capacity for following certain types of plot just being... very low. I barely got through S1 of _Westworld_ for the same reason (and am proud to say that even then I fucking _called it_ on a few of the plot twists - some excellent foreshadowing going down there).



Fallowfox said:


> I don't think this is _why _developers criticised this. The critics have correctly pointed out that the video game industry should employ a wider variety of real humans if they want to create content that appeals to a bigger variety of customers. Reducing human variety to a checklist doesn't achieve that, or even make any sense.


Employ and _listen to_. I've heard stories from artists who used to work for big studios where e.g. female artists' work for things like internal pitches/semi-contests would be dismissed out of hand just due to them not being men. Which is hella uncool. I guess that in part also comes down to reducing human variety to a checklist, just with real people rather than fictional characters ticking the boxes. A variety in employees doesn't matter at all if they don't get sufficient opportunity to influence things.

While waiting for having the openings for new, more diverse employees (yes, AAA studios can probably afford to just hire on new people to round out a team, but there's probably bigger-than-indie, smaller-than-AAA studios that could _also_ use more diversity and do not have that luxury), a very small amount of purely-aesthetic variety I do think can be inserted without negative consequences (does it matter if this semi-minor character is male or female? No? What's the current gender distribution?), but that's the kind of thing that should be done with caution.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I don't think there's any Star Trek series (individual episodes are a different ball of fish, and the cringe-inducing ones tend to be ones that have aged badly in terms of equality and colonialism type stuff) that's _bad_. I personally only really watched some of _Voyager_ and a little bit of wotsit, the new one with the spore drive stuff, but boyfriend's quite into the franchise and I trust his judgement. The reason I didn't watch more of the new series wasn't that it was bad so much as my capacity for following certain types of plot just being... very low. I barely got through S1 of _Westworld_ for the same reason (and am proud to say that even then I fucking _called it_ on a few of the plot twists - some excellent foreshadowing going down there).
> 
> 
> Employ and _listen to_. I've heard stories from artists who used to work for big studios where e.g. female artists' work for things like internal pitches/semi-contests would be dismissed out of hand just due to them not being men. Which is hella uncool. I guess that in part also comes down to reducing human variety to a checklist, just with real people rather than fictional characters ticking the boxes. A variety in employees doesn't matter at all if they don't get sufficient opportunity to influence things.
> ...



I gave up on the series 'Star Trek: Discovery' because I felt the story started becoming too focused on their conflict with the Klingon empire.
I enjoy it when the science and exploration is based on real questions in science today- but Discovery engaged entirely fictional subjects, (I won't post them because of spoilers).


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 17, 2022)

Star Trek these days is kinda meh in my opinion
Just finished Picard season 2 and ehhhhhh
It was cool but didn't much care for it. Especially the shoehorned Mission: Impossible type episode with the party with unrealistic, completely overcomplicated security measures


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

I haven’t watched a Star Trek series newer than Enterprise.


----------



## Attaman (May 17, 2022)

Speaking of _Star Trek, _it's worth noting that the original series was hella political. Damn near got canceled for an interracial kiss on public television. Like, people were braying for literal blood. Also Gene's kind of been open since day 1 that he wasn't a big fan of capitalism or rigid power structures. 

Likewise IIRC George Lucas has made direct statements about the original & prequel trilogy SW works tying into then-contemporary US politics and military endeavors.

People tend not to think about this because we are goldfish and tend not to comprehend that things that are uncontroversial to us now weren't always so, or that something that only clicks into place once given full context doesn't mean that the remainder of that context didn't exist. _Star Trek_ had things to say about bigotry and authoritarianism and (in later works) artificial scarcity and whatnot. _Deus Ex_ had things to say about people who make the world a worse place in pursuit of ambitions of grandeur. _The Lord of the Rings_ had things to say about industrialization and choice and what power can do to somebody.


----------



## Punji (May 17, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> He should be; I have the experience from last time to draw on so I know to not even bother with trying to get him to eat soggy cereal (soaked kibble). His pancreatitis last fall/winter may have been just a fluke, rather than related to his post-surgery drama, even if they sorta felt like a continuation of the same nightmare at the time.
> 
> Part of it is also that he is slower to forgive repeated “mean” actions like grabbing him to squirt opioids into his mouth than the other cat. So it’s a massive emotional strain on me when he gets to the point of “ack, mommy’s coming, better run!” I’ve got some tools in my belt that might make it easier the next time, but I honestly don’t know.


Have you tried drugging their treats at all? I had the same problem when I had my two cats fixed. There was no way I could bring myself to force the liquid in their mouths but I couldn't bare to see them in pain either. 

So I soaked a few Temptations in the stuff and let it dry for a while. The two were still pretty suspicious but they eventually ate them and got pretty drugged out. They were pretty suspicious of treats for a while afterwards but it saved the lot of us some emotional hurt. Maybe it can help you too!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Speaking of _Star Trek, _it's worth noting that the original series was hella political. Damn near got canceled for an interracial kiss on public television. Like, people were braying for literal blood. Also Gene's kind of been open since day 1 that he wasn't a big fan of capitalism or rigid power structures.
> 
> Likewise IIRC George Lucas has made direct statements about the original & prequel trilogy SW works tying into then-contemporary US politics and military endeavors.
> 
> People tend not to think about this because we are goldfish and tend not to comprehend that things that are uncontroversial to us now weren't always so, or that something that only clicks into place once given full context doesn't mean that the remainder of that context didn't exist. _Star Trek_ had things to say about bigotry and authoritarianism and (in later works) artificial scarcity and whatnot. _Deus Ex_ had things to say about people who make the world a worse place in pursuit of ambitions of grandeur. _The Lord of the Rings_ had things to say about industrialization and choice and what power can do to somebody.



I mostly agree, except that I think George Lucas deserves to be dunked on a couple more times for ja ja binx.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I mostly agree, except that I think George Lucas deserves to be dunked on a couple more times for ja ja binx.



My innocent young mind thought Jar Jar Binks was funny as hell. Then everyone complained about him and ruined it.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> My innocent young mind thought Jar Jar Binks was funny as hell. Then everyone complained about him and ruined it.



The question I want to know about Jar Jar is whether his accent is Caribbean or Italian.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The question I want to know about Jar Jar is whether his accent is Caribbean or Italian.



I think it was Jamaican.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Have any goals you're working towards? Having a sense of progress could help stave off that feeling of repetition. Maybe you could seek out new hobbies as well, or get involved in volunteer work (assuming you aren't already)


I do have goals, but don’t know how to achieve them.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I think it was Jamaican.



I guess if the sith can be space british then Jar Jar binx can be space jamaican.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Star Trek these days is kinda meh in my opinion
> Just finished Picard season 2 and ehhhhhh
> It was cool but didn't much care for it. Especially the shoehorned Mission: Impossible type episode with the party with unrealistic, completely overcomplicated security measures


Yeah the old ones were way better and more interesting.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Want to ruin a franchise? Bring in IRL bullshit politics and forced diversity. Look at Star Wars/Trek. Halo the live action series is just hot garbage.
> 
> Keep your toxic Identitarian bullshit out of my entertainment, thank you very much.


I think you’re thinking of bad writing/ not understanding the characters and lore. You can have good stories with people of color in it you know. (You sound kinda sus rn)


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Thankfully you then have the good ones, like age of empires, shows that progress can be done right, just not by "progressives". They've just recently added 3 Indian factions and it's great to see everyone being happy. It's amazing to see the difference when you're motivated by love as opposed to being motivated by self-hatred and grievances like these awful, wretched wokes


Did you know native Americans/ Indians have the concept of a third gender in many of their tribes? (I think African tribes too if I remember right)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Did you know native Americans/ Indians have the concept of a third gender in many of their tribes? (I think African tribes too if I remember right)


I had a feeling that gender frenzy was cultural appropriation


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Did you know native Americans/ Indians have the concept of a third gender in many of their tribes? (I think African tribes too if I remember right)



The concept also appears in South Asian cultures.

_Maybe_ they both inherited that cultural trait from Ancient North Eurasians.





						Ancient North Eurasian - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> My innocent young mind thought Jar Jar Binks was funny as hell. Then everyone complained about him and ruined it.


Binks were kinda made to cater to young people by being goofy. Not opposed to Gungans, just against goofy characters designed for comic relief in a movie and universe that is meant to be serious. They aren't inherently bad, but IMO didn't really fit that well and could've been done better.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Binks were kinda made to cater to young people by being goofy. Not opposed to Gungans, just against goofy characters designed for comic relief in a movie and universe that is meant to be serious. They aren't inherently bad, but IMO didn't really fit that well and could've been done better.



It absolutely could've been done better. Titan AE did something similar but it worked because it didn't take away from the seriousness of the darker moments. Binks often felt like he got in the way. >.>;


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The concept also appears in South Asian cultures.
> 
> _Maybe_ they both inherited that cultural trait from Ancient North Eurasians.
> 
> ...


Damn I didn’t know blonde hair was a genetic mutation. :0


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> Have you tried drugging their treats at all? I had the same problem when I had my two cats fixed. There was no way I could bring myself to force the liquid in their mouths but I couldn't bare to see them in pain either.
> 
> So I soaked a few Temptations in the stuff and let it dry for a while. The two were still pretty suspicious but they eventually ate them and got pretty drugged out. They were pretty suspicious of treats for a while afterwards but it saved the lot of us some emotional hurt. Maybe it can help you too!


The particular painkiller he was on is absorbed by the mucuous membranes so isn’t for swallowing in the first place. Since it was dental surgery and they were on soft foods only at the time, and because they’re both kidney kitties, options for treats are also quite limited. But I appreciate the thought!



Kope said:


> Did you know native Americans/ Indians have the concept of a third gender in many of their tribes? (I think African tribes too if I remember right)


I feel like a lot of cultures have/had some form of gender-outside-the-binary and/or trans concepts. Both historically and presently (there’s a Japanese subculture that leans very hard into androgyny, for example). 

While certainly not a reliable source on Stone Age humans and their culture, I might also mention that there’s a clearly trans or non-binary character in Jean M Auel’s Earth’s Children series. I’m not 100% on which books they appeared in, I think possibly _Valley of Horses_? That book was first published in *1982*. So, like… it’s been in fiction for longer than I’ve been alive. Not very widespread, no, but the presence of non-cis-ness certainly didn’t keep Auel from finding a fanbase. (And female lead Ayla herself has some heavy gender-nonconformity going on from the word go.)


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> It absolutely could've been done better. Titan AE did something similar but it worked because it didn't take away from the seriousness of the darker moments. Binks often felt like he got in the way. >.>;


Titan AE was a good movie. Good soundtrack too that still hold up to this day. Comic relief can and will be done correctly, as countless other movies have done before. Arguably Binks was not done correctly.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I feel like a lot of cultures have/had some form of gender-outside-the-binary and/or trans concepts. Both historically and presentl



Also, I'm no history expert at all, but it might be worth pointing out that every culture has borrowed concepts from each other since the dawn of time (ex. Dragons and certain aspects of God/Gods are two pretty popular ones). I don't see America and the UK having gender identity concepts now being negative just because an older culture had it first. 

To say such seems very much like a five year old being angry at its sibling for getting a chocolate bar just because they ate theirs already and don't want their four year old sibling to enjoy one without them. 

Lastly, and I feel this goes without saying, other cultures don't need someone arguing for them who isn't apart of that culture. It gives that person a hero complex that most cultures in general find disrespectful, and many of those older cultures see gender as something that is all inclusive and welcoming. So arguing about whether it is appropriation is literally the opposite of what they believe in 8 times out of 10.

Even for the ones that aren't, refer to the initial statement. Historically, concepts are borrowed and changed over time to fit a culture and it's needs. There are no dibs - human society will change whether your comfortable with it or not. No matter where you are in the world. So might as well buckle up for the ride lol.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Damn I didn’t know blonde hair was a genetic mutation. :0


Firstly, all biological qualities were or are the result of genetic mutations. It occurs pretty much constantly.

Secondly, a genetic mutation isn't a bad thing like you may think. Having blond hair isn't a defect or disease. A mutation is just a change in the DNA sequencing. Things that cause individuals development of eye color, body height, skin tone, or what foods one is allergic to.

I think there's been a developed stigma against the term mutation to be honest. Many shows and movies use the word to describe monsters, aliens, and all sorts of creepy otherworldly things.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Star Trek these days is kinda meh in my opinion
> Just finished Picard season 2 and ehhhhhh
> It was cool but didn't much care for it. Especially the shoehorned Mission: Impossible type episode with the party with unrealistic, completely overcomplicated security measures


I just finished it last night. Im a bit conflicted on how they did the Borg. I did like the Khan scene at the end though. I havent started Strange New Worlds yet, do you know if its any good?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I just finished it last night. Im a bit conflicted on how they did the Borg. I did like the Khan scene at the end though. I havent started Strange New Worlds yet, do you know if its any good?


Havn't watched any yet, but from what I've heard it's a good return to a more classic star trek formula


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Havn't watched any yet, but from what I've heard it's a good return to a more classic star trek formula


Yeah it seems more episodic and less grand plot. I think its cool they're going back to the original pilot episode that was never aired.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Firstly, all biological qualities were or are the result of genetic mutations. It occurs constantly.
> 
> Secondly, a genetic mutation isn't a bad thing like you may think. Having blond hair isn't a defect or disease. A mutation is just a change in the DNA sequencing. Things that cause individuals development of eye color, body height, skin tone, or what foods one is allergic to.
> 
> I think there's been a developed stigma against the term mutation to be honest. Many shows and movies use the word to describe monsters, aliens, and all sorts of creepy otherworldly things.


Not to mention hair color is diversity, it's worrisome and sus that people see it in a negative light like this
*judges*


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> I do have goals, but don’t know how to achieve them.


Did you wanna elaborate, or is that something you're not comfortable with talking about?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 17, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Firstly, all biological qualities were or are the result of genetic mutations. It occurs pretty much constantly.
> 
> Secondly, a genetic mutation isn't a bad thing like you may think. Having blond hair isn't a defect or disease. A mutation is just a change in the DNA sequencing. Things that cause individuals development of eye color, body height, skin tone, or what foods one is allergic to.
> 
> I think there's been a developed stigma against the term mutation to be honest. Many shows and movies use the word to describe monsters, aliens, and all sorts of creepy otherworldly things.


Personally whenever I hear about mutations I always think of the X Men.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Did you wanna elaborate, or is that something you're not comfortable with talking about?


Mm just like finding a woman to marry and being good at art and making friends. Normie shit like that.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 17, 2022)

I feel like I have this great amount of dark energy inside me plaguing my mind and is just waiting to burst out of me. It only gets stronger when I see things that really bother me out of jealousy or blatant incompetence in people. I either feel like lashing out at either them or myself. So far I haven’t done so thankfully, but I’m like a boiler filling up full of steam that is starting to reach the threshold.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Not to mention hair color is diversity, it's worrisome and sus that people see it in a negative light like this
> *judges*


Tbh I don’t care what people look like unless I want to fuck them or something. (Almost all of the time I don’t lol)


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I feel like I have this great amount of dark energy inside me plaguing my mind and is just waiting to burst out of me. It only gets stronger when I see things that really bother me out of jealousy or blatant incompetence in people. I either feel like lashing out at either them or myself. So far I haven’t done so thankfully, but I’m like a boiler filling up full of steam that is starting to reach the threshold.


Take up boxing or therapy?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Mm just like finding a woman to marry and being good at art and making friends. Normie shit like that.


All of that takes some time, for two of those things it helps to get involved in some real life communities and get to know some people. Also, you're at university, so there's plenty of places to make some friends there. Some of my best friends are college friends.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> All of that takes some time, for two of those things it helps to get involved in some real life communities and get to know some people. Also, you're at university, so there's plenty of places to make some friends there. Some of my best friends are college friends.


I’ve tried that and most of the time I end up having a good convo with others and maybe getting a Snapchat, but nothing else happens.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Take up boxing or therapy?


Therapy didn’t really help in the past, boxing may probably work if the people in question were used as the punching bags lol.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Therapy didn’t really help in the past, boxing may probably work if the people in question were used as the punching bags lol.


Honestly boxers are some of the chillest people I know. I think it’s super healthy to just beat the shit out of a punching bag from time to time.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’ve tried that and most of the time I end up having a good convo with others and maybe getting a Snapchat, but nothing else happens.


Not going to comment on the Snapchat, but like I said, friendship, and definitely relationships, take time. For now, focus on talking people you're friendly regularly, hanging out with them, and being there for them in the rough spots. Try to talk to them about what they care about and listening to what they have to say. They should also extend you the same courtesy too.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Mm just like finding a woman to marry and being good at art and making friends. Normie shit like that.


I understand. I think those are all fine goals, and I think it's definitely possible to break out of your daily routine by pursuing them in new ways. I'm not gonna recommend dating advice because I'm the last person to go to for that. But in terms of your art goals, going out of your way to learn new techniques, practicing new subject matters, and challenging yourself to finish your projects can be very fulfilling. There are endless possibilities with art and any creative field, and so avoiding repetition is just a matter of your own creativity and, perhaps more importantly, persistence.

As for making friends, I'm not sure whether you mean online or in person, but either way, that involves being social and going out of your comfort zone. Attend events, join clubs, sign up for activities. Online, you can search out new chatrooms and forums, or maybe reach out to people you'd like to get to know more. Every person is different and so your experience will never be quite the same. And again, persistence is key.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 17, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Firstly, all biological qualities were or are the result of genetic mutations. It occurs pretty much constantly.
> 
> Secondly, a genetic mutation isn't a bad thing like you may think. Having blond hair isn't a defect or disease. A mutation is just a change in the DNA sequencing. Things that cause individuals development of eye color, body height, skin tone, or what foods one is allergic to.
> 
> I think there's been a developed stigma against the term mutation to be honest. Many shows and movies use the word to describe monsters, aliens, and all sorts of creepy otherworldly things.


Oh my jesus-  we're  becoming the X-Men!

Hope I'm like Mystique who is like the only cool one that won't result in self annihilation...


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I understand. I think those are all fine goals, and I think it's definitely possible to break out of your daily routine by pursuing them in new ways. I'm not gonna recommend dating advice because I'm the last person to go to for that. But in terms of your art goals, going out of your way to learn new techniques, practicing new subject matters, and challenging yourself to finish your projects can be very fulfilling. There are endless possibilities with art and any creative field, and so avoiding repetition is just a matter of your own creativity and, perhaps more importantly, persistence.
> 
> As for making friends, I'm not sure whether you mean online or in person, but either way, that involves being social and going out of your comfort zone. Attend events, join clubs, sign up for activities. Online, you can search out new chatrooms and forums, or maybe reach out to people you'd like to get to know more. Every person is different and so your experience will never be quite the same. And again, persistence is key.


Yeah I’ve pushed myself so far out of my comfort zone I went to a gay bar with some friends once


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah I’ve pushed myself so far out of my comfort zone I went to a gay bar with some friends once


Awesome.  So, how was it?

A lot of people go in uncomfortable and then it's just a cool bar.   Boise had some awesome gay bars that the only thing was there were 6  country bars and only one that was jazz and one rock.


----------



## AppleButt (May 17, 2022)

Work has been wearing me out lately.  When Covid started it significantly died down for a couple months, but then after that it’s been busy in levels I’ve never seen before, and it doesn’t help that my employers take a long time to decide if we need more help or not and we’ve needed it bad for awhile now and I’m being burnt out. 

(And a good chunk of clientele at my job are megamillionaires, so don’t any of you be fooled when they’re saying they’re hurting like the rest of us right now,  cause I know first hand they’re doing better than ever, but I digress. )

I should probably just leave, but this job is fun and it’s not like I hate it, I’ve had unique experiences doing it.   Just has been a bit tough lately.  

And I dunno where else I would go.  Plenty of places are hiring these days, but happiness is important to me and I’m not sure I’d be happy leaving.   It feels like this is the thing I’m meant to do anyway.  

I dunno.  It doesn’t help I’m just too bored of life. People say it’s depression causing boredom, but I think I’m depressed because I find the world difficult and boring.  Oh well I guess.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

That feeling when your grandma calls and you are completely stoned.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Awesome.  So, how was it?
> 
> A lot of people go in uncomfortable and then it's just a cool bar.   Boise had some awesome gay bars that the only thing was there were 6  country bars and only one that was jazz and one rock.


It was too loud for my taste but I could see why some people like it. The pushing through peoples asses to enter and exit wasn’t fun though…


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Honestly boxers are some of the chillest people I know. I think it’s super healthy to just beat the shit out of a punching bag from time to time.


Not quite the same as lashing out against others though. You are just dealing with an object that has no emotions, unlike channeling your energy towards another individual to put them into a similar state that you are in which creates an equilibrium that puts them on the same page you know?


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Not quite the same as lashing out against others though. You are just dealing with an object that has no emotions, unlike channeling your energy towards another individual to put them into a similar state that you are in which creates an equilibrium that puts them on the same page you know?


I mean boxers can do that too


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

I want to drive a big boat with a big diesel engine. That is how I feel, damn it.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I want to drive a big boat with a big diesel engine. That is how I feel, damn it.


The red neck of the ocean huh


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> I mean boxers can do that too


What insult or beat up people?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> The red neck of the ocean huh



It’s just GRRRRRRRRRR all that TORQUE.  HA! HA!


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> What insult or beat up people?


The latter


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> The latter


Well makes sense ig.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 17, 2022)

AppleButt said:


> Work has been wearing me out lately.  When Covid started it significantly died down for a couple months, but then after that it’s been busy in levels I’ve never seen before, and it doesn’t help that my employers take a long time to decide if we need more help or not and we’ve needed it bad for awhile now and I’m being burnt out.
> 
> (And a good chunk of clientele at my job are megamillionaires, so don’t any of you be fooled when they’re saying they’re hurting like the rest of us right now,  cause I know first hand they’re doing better than ever, but I digress. )
> 
> ...


Deciding whether you should leave or stay at a job is a tough decision.

Erring on the side of caution, it might be wise to consider staying at your current position until you have a more concrete idea of what you want to do going forward, especially you have job security and making ends meet right now. I'd said think about what you'd want to do next professionally, then make the move if you feel dissatisfied with your job and find a better position that meets your needs. Also keep in mind that a lot of airports are seeing increased activity right now because people have pent up over course of two years at least, so they're traveling now that vacation season is coming up. The activity you're seeing right now could very well drop off to normal travel levels, easing the burden on you even if you don't get the additional staffing. 

Whenever you decide, I hope you get what you want.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

AppleButt said:


> Work has been wearing me out lately.  When Covid started it significantly died down for a couple months, but then after that it’s been busy in levels I’ve never seen before, and it doesn’t help that my employers take a long time to decide if we need more help or not and we’ve needed it bad for awhile now and I’m being burnt out.
> 
> (And a good chunk of clientele at my job are megamillionaires, so don’t any of you be fooled when they’re saying they’re hurting like the rest of us right now,  cause I know first hand they’re doing better than ever, but I digress. )
> 
> ...


Oh yes I’m sure they will wipe their tears with 100 dollar bills on their yachts. Poor Rich people have it so hard don’t they.


----------



## Fluxbender (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’ve tried that and most of the time I end up having a good convo with others and maybe getting a Snapchat, but nothing else happens.


The only people I ever had any relation with in college was the professors. The students had no interest in talking with me or anyone they didn't know. As soon as the class ended, half of them bolted out the door and drove away. There was almost zero opportunities for interaction.

Could write a book on what a let down that experience was overall, but... meh.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> The only people I ever had any relation with in college was the professors. The students had no interest in talking with me or anyone they didn't know. As soon as the class ended, half of them bolted out the door and drove away. There was almost zero opportunities for interaction.
> 
> Could write a book on what a let down that experience was overall, but... meh.


I’m sorry


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 17, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> All of that takes some time, for two of those things it helps to get involved in some real life communities and get to know some people. Also, you're at university, so there's plenty of places to make some friends there. Some of my best friends are college friends.


Yeah it really depends on the university you got to and where you live. Because if you live in a place full of inbred scum, like I do, you’re kinda out of luck.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Yeah it really depends on the university you got to and where you live. Because if you live in a place full of inbred scum, like I do, you’re kinda out of luck.


You live around old royalty?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

The upcoming hurricane season is expected to be highly active.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Some hilbillies thought we were not taking orders fast enough and threatened  to shoot up the place. I’m thinking about buying a gun now.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 17, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Yeah it really depends on the university you got to and where you live. Because if you live in a place full of inbred scum, like I do, you’re kinda out of luck.


I don't know where you live, tbh, but there is probably someone around whom you probably could strike up a friendship with, even if you don't like where you are. There are always exceptions everywhere; they just take work to find.


----------



## AppleButt (May 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> The upcoming hurricane season is expected to be highly active.


I swear I feel like I hear that every year from the weather men.  

That said tornado season was fairly active this year though, so if that’s any sign…


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Some hilbillies thought we were not taking orders fast enough and threatened  to shoot up the place. I’m thinking about buying a gun now.


Call the police, in the short term.


----------



## ben909 (May 17, 2022)

i agree with miles here


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 17, 2022)

AppleButt said:


> I dunno. It doesn’t help I’m just too bored of life. People say it’s depression causing boredom, but I think I’m depressed because I find the world difficult and boring. Oh well I guess.


It’s a chicken or egg thing. One feeds the other, going both ways. I don’t have an answer for you where it comes to breaking that cycle, though. Wish I did.


----------



## Attaman (May 17, 2022)

Oh! I thought of a Vent that's unrelated to earlier discussions.

I can't watch _Everything Everywhere All At Once_ because case numbers have been rocketing domestically the past month. We're back up to approximately 2,500 new cases / day (with hospitalizations likewise rising a net +20 to +40 per day), and nobody wears a damn mask unless it's mandated (and I'm not about to spend 40+ minutes driving to a theater I've never been to before in a mask-mandate county to get around that) so sitting in a crowded theater (since of _course_ it only gets one room on any given day) for 2.5 hours is an absolute non-starter.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> You live around old royalty?





Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't know where you live, tbh, but there is probably someone around whom you probably could strike up a friendship with, even if you don't like where you are. There are always exceptions everywhere; they just take work to find.


I'm in LA, so you can imagine the sheer amount of toxic degenerates that are there.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 17, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Oh! I thought of a Vent that's unrelated to earlier discussions.
> 
> I can't watch _Everything Everywhere All At Once_ because case numbers have been rocketing domestically the past month. We're back up to approximately 2,500 new cases / day (with hospitalizations likewise rising a net +20 to +40 per day), and nobody wears a damn mask unless it's mandated (and I'm not about to spend 40+ minutes driving to a theater I've never been to before in a mask-mandate county to get around that) so sitting in a crowded theater (since of _course_ it only gets one room on any given day) for 2.5 hours is an absolute non-starter.


I feel you, since cases are rising here too and my girlfriend and I wanted to see that movie so badly. Actually, the last movie I saw in theaters was _Bad Boys For Life_. It sucks to be spending good day and evenings indoor. 

Stay safe, man.


----------



## Fluxbender (May 17, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I'm in LA, so you can imagine the sheer amount of toxic degenerates that are there.


I currently live in VA and it's not much better here. Most boring and unfriendly place I ever lived. Glad to be leaving soon!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 17, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I'm in LA, so you can imagine the sheer amount of toxic degenerates that are there.


I've been to LA and my sister worked there after leaving SF. It's not bad and I'm sure you can make friends out there, though you might have drop your preconceptions.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 17, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Oh! I thought of a Vent that's unrelated to earlier discussions.
> 
> I can't watch _Everything Everywhere All At Once_ because case numbers have been rocketing domestically the past month. We're back up to approximately 2,500 new cases / day (with hospitalizations likewise rising a net +20 to +40 per day), and nobody wears a damn mask unless it's mandated (and I'm not about to spend 40+ minutes driving to a theater I've never been to before in a mask-mandate county to get around that) so sitting in a crowded theater (since of _course_ it only gets one room on any given day) for 2.5 hours is an absolute non-starter.


I feel you. We haven’t had any mask mandates at all here (except inside hospital facilities); barely any mask recommendations, and all the restrictions we did have were dropped end of March. It irritates the hell out of me that studios _still_ release movies “only in theaters.” Take some damn responsibility for public health and drop them on the on-demand/digital rental streaming services!


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 17, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I've been to LA and my sister worked there after leaving SF. It's not bad and I'm sure you can make friends out there, though you might have drop your preconceptions.


When did you go there?


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I'm in LA, so you can imagine the sheer amount of toxic degenerates that are there.


When you have about 4 million people in one place it’s bound to be chaos


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I feel you. We haven’t had any mask mandates at all here (except inside hospital facilities); barely any mask recommendations, and all the restrictions we did have were dropped end of March. It irritates the hell out of me that studios _still_ release movies “only in theaters.” Take some damn responsibility for public health and drop them on the on-demand/digital rental streaming services!


I don’t think anyone cares about Covid anymore for better or worse


----------



## Stylish-Lupine (May 17, 2022)

Guess this is a vent thread, and I'm a venty person.

I guess the thing that really dinkles my binkles is how slow and tedious it is to find good people to RP and chat with, it's a surprising laborious process, plenty of people ask, nay, demand attention, but when you give it, crickets, and when you politely ask and purpose concepts, you get to eat shit for it and get nothing.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 17, 2022)

Stylish-Lupine said:


> Guess this is a vent thread, and I'm a venty person.
> 
> I guess the thing that really dinkles my binkles is how slow and tedious it is to find good people to RP and chat with, it's a surprising laborious process, plenty of people ask, nay, demand attention, but when you give it, crickets, and when you politely ask and purpose concepts, you get to eat shit for it and get nothing.



_Dinkles my Binkles...
*I love it.* _


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 17, 2022)

@quoting_mungo The particular painkiller he was on is absorbed by the mucuous membranes so isn’t for swallowing in the first place. Since it was dental surgery and they were on soft foods only at the time, and because they’re both kidney kitties, options for treats are also quite limited. But I appreciate the thought![/quote]

I had two cats, half brothers that lived to be almost twenty years old. Both of them had kidney disease before the age of eight. the oldest, CoCo, was a few weeks short of his twentieth birthday when he passed. Dusty, the younger one, was about a month from his twentieth birthday when he passed on. We just tried to give them the best care we could and as far as CoCo went, he was also diabetic so he had to give him shots of insulin each day. The little moggie somehow knew these shots were keeping him alive so he didn't complain about them. Never once scratched or bit us when we would give him shots.

All you can do with cats that need medical care is to do the best you can for them. I somehow know they are aware you're trying your best. Do what you can for the cats in your care.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 18, 2022)

So, yeah, sorry for the double post. My neighbor behind me is flipping her house and she's had several contractors/workers out to do work on her house. This evening, a worker was having it out with the homeowner about a bill she wouldn't pay. He left, but this evening around 9 PM eastern time he was flagged on our community FB page as coming out to the house to collect with a firearm. Well, the description of the vehicle matches mine (white Ford pickup) so I'm concerned, so we arm up for what might go down. BTW, I'm trashed, been drinking Steel Reserve 24 oz malt liquor (2 cans) so I'm directing my wife and daughter on how to deal with this, should someone try to break in.

The cops come and talk with my neighbor, then they fan out into the neighborhood. Eventually, they come to my front door and knock. I answer, no firearms in my hands and start talking to the lead cop on scene at the front door. As I'm talking to him, I see a laser red dot come up on his neck. It's my daughter, armed with Colt 601 replica on the staircase. I try not to notice it and try to keep cool when another red dot appears on his cheek. The wife, with a Mossberg 500, 18" Deer slug barrel stoked with BRI sabot loads from the dining room. I finally convince him everything's good at my house so he leaves. The d00d had no idea what danger he was in.

Later, I helped with the garbage, getting it out on the curb while carrying "The Butler," a Hillerich & Bradsby Louisville Slugger baseball bat and a snub nosed .38 special S&W model 10 revolver in my pocket. We get the cans out and as we're coming back inside the front door, my FB page erupts. Seems the cops got into a firefight with the d00d looking to be paid at the local skid row hotel.

Good neighborhood I seem to live in. Think I'll have another beer. G'nite all.

giving great thought to moving after this debacle.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 18, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> So, yeah, sorry for the double post. My neighbor behind me is flipping her house and she's had several contractors/workers out to do work on her house. This evening, a worker was having it out with the homeowner about a bill she wouldn't pay. He left, but this evening around 9 PM eastern time he was flagged on our community FB page as coming out to the house to collect with a firearm. Well, the description of the vehicle matches mine (white Ford pickup) so I'm concerned, so we arm up for what might go down. BTW, I'm trashed, been drinking Steel Reserve 24 oz malt liquor (2 cans) so I'm directing my wife and daughter on how to deal with this, should someone try to break in.
> 
> The cops come and talk with my neighbor, then they fan out into the neighborhood. Eventually, they come to my front door and knock. I answer, no firearms in my hands and start talking to the lead cop on scene at the front door. As I'm talking to him, I see a laser red dot come up on his neck. It's my daughter, armed with Colt 601 replica on the staircase. I try not to notice it and try to keep cool when another red dot appears on his cheek. The wife, with a Mossberg 500, 18" Deer slug barrel stoked with BRI sabot loads from the dining room. I finally convince him everything's good at my house so he leaves. The d00d had no idea what danger he was in.
> 
> ...


Glad everything worked out alright.  That could've gone a whole lot worse.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> I don’t think anyone cares about Covid anymore for better or worse


Yeah, it's been around long enough now that most people are just, "eh, it is how it is now"
I've discarded with bothering to mask all the time, myself


----------



## Zenoth (May 18, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> So, yeah, sorry for the double post. My neighbor behind me is flipping her house and she's had several contractors/workers out to do work on her house. This evening, a worker was having it out with the homeowner about a bill she wouldn't pay. He left, but this evening around 9 PM eastern time he was flagged on our community FB page as coming out to the house to collect with a firearm. Well, the description of the vehicle matches mine (white Ford pickup) so I'm concerned, so we arm up for what might go down. BTW, I'm trashed, been drinking Steel Reserve 24 oz malt liquor (2 cans) so I'm directing my wife and daughter on how to deal with this, should someone try to break in.
> 
> The cops come and talk with my neighbor, then they fan out into the neighborhood. Eventually, they come to my front door and knock. I answer, no firearms in my hands and start talking to the lead cop on scene at the front door. As I'm talking to him, I see a laser red dot come up on his neck. It's my daughter, armed with Colt 601 replica on the staircase. I try not to notice it and try to keep cool when another red dot appears on his cheek. The wife, with a Mossberg 500, 18" Deer slug barrel stoked with BRI sabot loads from the dining room. I finally convince him everything's good at my house so he leaves. The d00d had no idea what danger he was in.
> 
> ...


IF this is true, than you gave your family horrible advice that could have lead to them being killed (rightly so, you never point a firearm unless you are going to use it) by the police at worst, or at least incarcerated for a very long time.  Just because your vehicle matches the description, that doesn't mean "tell the fam to aim at cops if they show up" , that's just.......pardon the french,  fucking stupid man.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 18, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> IF this is true, than you gave your family horrible advice that could have lead to them being killed (rightly so, you never point a firearm unless you are going to use it) by the police at worst, or at least incarcerated for a very long time.  Just because your vehicle matches the description, that doesn't mean "tell the fam to aim at cops if they show up" , that's just.......pardon the french,  fucking stupid man.


Not going to say any specifics, accuse anyone of anything, yknow. But in my experience people who, sure, obsessively describe the firearm and ammunition in use when telling a story tend to, let's just say, exaggerate events a good bit


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 18, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> All you can do with cats that need medical care is to do the best you can for them. I somehow know they are aware you're trying your best. Do what you can for the cats in your care.


Yeah, all I can do is try. It’s just heartbreaking when circumstances force me to be “mean” and the muttcat starts to flee when I approach. 

Right now mine are 12 and 15, and their kidney function seems relatively stable (knock on wood) for the time being. I’m not ready for them to hit end of life, so I can only hope they get at least close to your pair.



Kope said:


> I don’t think anyone cares about Covid anymore for better or worse


Even if denial were sensible (I certainly know where I stand on that one), movie studios have been pulling this “only in theaters” irresponsible nonsense throughout the pandemic.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Not going to say any specifics, accuse anyone of anything, yknow. But in my experience people who, sure, obsessively describe the firearm and ammunition in use when telling a story tend to, let's just say, exaggerate events a good bit


IIRC, he's a former cop and a vet, so I wouldn't necessarily doubt him. I seen crazier things.

That said, you never draw down on law enforcement when they're just asking questions ... especially about a suspect who has anything in common with you. I'm a little surprised his family overreacted because usually cops give each other common courtesy, even retirees. 

I'm concerned that the situation could've ended a lot more differently and badly, over a misunderstanding that would've been easily cleared up by talking to his neighbor.

There probably need to be a few conversations among those involved about who has guns and risk assessment along gun discipline.

I'm glad he and his family are alright, though.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 18, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> When did you go there?


2017 last, to visit my sister. I had a contract there too. The city isn't bad, though I prefer NY.


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> IIRC, he's a former cop and a vet, so I wouldn't necessarily doubt him. I seen crazier things.
> 
> That said, you never draw down on law enforcement when they're just asking questions ... especially about a suspect who has anything in common with you. I'm a little surprised his family overreacted because usually cops give each other common courtesy, even retirees.
> 
> ...


Yeah cops do have each other's back unfortunately for the innocents that they harm (look up the term gypsy cops to learn more about that)


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yeah, it's been around long enough now that most people are just, "eh, it is how it is now"
> I've discarded with bothering to mask all the time, myself


I only wear when I'm going grocery shopping


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> I don’t think anyone cares about Covid anymore for better or worse


Hell now I hear more and more news about how the restrictions have done more harm than good, and I'm like


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

Well if implemented half 


Frank Gulotta said:


> Hell now I hear more and more news about how the restrictions have done more harm than good, and I'm like
> View attachment 132116


Ass like we did (unlike New Zealand) yeah, but if it means less grandma and grandpas dying Id sacrifice some things for a bit to see them safe (as long as we do it right)


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> Some hilbillies thought we were not taking orders fast enough and threatened  to shoot up the place. I’m thinking about buying a gun now.


I’m buying a gun now just in case (and also I might like guns too so…)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> Well if implemented half
> 
> Ass like we did (unlike New Zealand) yeah, but if it means less grandma and grandpas dying Id sacrifice some things for a bit to see them safe (as long as we do it right)


Taiwan did pretty well, got ignored by the WHO and now a CCP fanboy has shot up a church


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m buying a gun now just in case (and also I might like guns too so…)


If you're capable of getting there, Front Sight is an excellent training centre located in Nevada outside Pahrump. They focus on safety and self defense usage of firearms. It's the best training you can get anywhere. Anyone who owns a handgun should go through their 4 Day Handgun course.
If you have any questions you can dm me, and if the class cost is prohibitive I might be able to get you a discount code or even a free class (though you'd still have to pay for ammo and the background check)




__





						Firearm Training Courses: Gun Training
					

Firearms training:  Front Sight Firearms Training Institute teaches self defense, family protection, handgun safety training, assault rifles and sub machine guns; get top notch gun training from our national facility serving all of America.




					www.frontsight.com


----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> I don’t think anyone cares about Covid anymore for better or worse


How is it “for better”?? Within this month alone FOUR people I know have gotten COVID. We recently passed one million deaths in the US. My state’s governor got COVID recently. I’m scared out of my mind because no one is taking any measures to protect the people around them anymore. No one wears a mask, no one respects physical distancing. My boss isn’t wearing a mask indoors. He makes fun of me for wearing a mask. He chastises the measures I take to protect myself and my parents have been doing so as well. We don’t know the long term effects of COVID!! Why the hell are people acting so casually about it?! Hasn’t anyone ever heard of Shingles??? People act like getting COVID is no big deal now but no one even fully understands it yet!! I’m sick of having to deal with all these people around me who fail to understand how ****ing scary this is!


----------



## ben909 (May 18, 2022)

wonder if it will end with people needing a new vaccine type every year like the flu


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> wonder if it will end with people needing a new vaccine type every year like the flu


The science says that too many boosters reduce our natural immunity, questions whether it's a good idea to become dependent on injections


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 18, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> 2017 last, to visit my sister. I had a contract there too. The city isn't bad, though I prefer NY.


Meh, it still got worse over the past 5 years lol. And yeah I definitely prefer NY too, better weather at least.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Firstly, all biological qualities were or are the result of genetic mutations. It occurs pretty much constantly.
> 
> Secondly, a genetic mutation isn't a bad thing like you may think. Having blond hair isn't a defect or disease. A mutation is just a change in the DNA sequencing. Things that cause individuals development of eye color, body height, skin tone, or what foods one is allergic to.
> 
> I think there's been a developed stigma against the term mutation to be honest. Many shows and movies use the word to describe monsters, aliens, and all sorts of creepy otherworldly things.



On the subject of the mutation that causes blonde hair, Melanesians evolved their own blonde hair completely independently of Eurasians.



Frank Gulotta said:


> The science says that too many boosters reduce our natural immunity, questions whether it's a good idea to become dependent on injections



I have not encountered this claim. Could you quote the original research, please?


----------



## ben909 (May 18, 2022)

also for my comment i was not talking extra doses of the original version, i was saying a new protein targeted each year based off newer variants


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

SirRob said:


> How is it “for better”?? Within this month alone FOUR people I know have gotten COVID. We recently passed one million deaths in the US. My state’s governor got COVID recently. I’m scared out of my mind because no one is taking any measures to protect the people around them anymore. No one wears a mask, no one respects physical distancing. My boss isn’t wearing a mask indoors. He makes fun of me for wearing a mask. He chastises the measures I take to protect myself and my parents have been doing so as well. We don’t know the long term effects of COVID!! Why the hell are people acting so casually about it?! Hasn’t anyone ever heard of Shingles??? People act like getting COVID is no big deal now but no one even fully understands it yet!! I’m sick of having to deal with all these people around me who fail to understand how ****ing scary this is!


I’m sorry I was just trying to stay neutral as to be less political


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> wonder if it will end with people needing a new vaccine type every year like the flu


Probably


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 18, 2022)

The lockdowns and restrictions for COVID-19 didn't work because a lot of people didn't and still don't give a s***.  You can't get people to follow a speed limit or follow very basic gun safety and sensible regulations because people are inherently selfish and most Americans feel so entitled they don't care.  I mathes and plotted VERY bad implications of ignoring basic safety measures on ionizing radiation (the kill-you-right-now-dead kind) and watched people get radiation sickness because "don't tell me what to do, ma'am.  I'm a man!"  Rhetoric doesn't mean anything to me.

Much like dumba** with radiation sickness and 85% chance of cancer , it's an economic and political issue. 

Oh yeah, I saw this dumba** playing with a radiological sample in his hands then his pocket after being warned.  Then he is now attempting workman's comp because radiation sickness, despite warnings, signs, isolation of the rock, and it was in a lead lined container with a nuclear symbol.  I shall love him and squeeze him and call him "Homer".

Love to those who get the Looney Tunes because that's also my sarcasm.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 18, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> The lockdowns and restrictions for COVID-19 didn't work because a lot of people didn't and still don't give a s***.  You can't get people to follow a speed limit or follow very basic gun safety and sensible regulations because people are inherently selfish and most Americans feel so entitled they don't care.  I mathes and plotted VERY bad implications of ignoring basic safety measures on ionizing radiation (the kill-you-right-now-dead kind) and watched people get radiation sickness because "don't tell me what to do, ma'am.  I'm a man!"  Rhetoric doesn't mean anything to me.
> 
> Much like dumba** with radiation sickness and 85% chance of cancer , it's an economic and political issue.
> 
> ...


I am sorry you have to deal with so much sexism and frustration.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> The lockdowns and restrictions for COVID-19 didn't work because a lot of people didn't and still don't give a s***.  You can't get people to follow a speed limit or follow very basic gun safety and sensible regulations because people are inherently selfish and most Americans feel so entitled they don't care.  I mathes and plotted VERY bad implications of ignoring basic safety measures on ionizing radiation (the kill-you-right-now-dead kind) and watched people get radiation sickness because "don't tell me what to do, ma'am.  I'm a man!"  Rhetoric doesn't mean anything to me.
> 
> Much like dumba** with radiation sickness and 85% chance of cancer , it's an economic and political issue.
> 
> ...



I checked and the scientific consensus, unsurprisingly, is that societal measures to curb the spread of COVID-19 broadly achieved that particular goal.




__





						Is the cure really worse than the disease? The health impacts of lockdowns during COVID-19 | BMJ Global Health
					





					gh.bmj.com
				




Obviously nobody liked them- and god only knows _nobody_ wants to have to do it again, but the evidence shows they did broadly work.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> So, yeah, sorry for the double post. My neighbor behind me is flipping her house and she's had several contractors/workers out to do work on her house. This evening, a worker was having it out with the homeowner about a bill she wouldn't pay. He left, but this evening around 9 PM eastern time he was flagged on our community FB page as coming out to the house to collect with a firearm. Well, the description of the vehicle matches mine (white Ford pickup) so I'm concerned, so we arm up for what might go down. BTW, I'm trashed, been drinking Steel Reserve 24 oz malt liquor (2 cans) so I'm directing my wife and daughter on how to deal with this, should someone try to break in.
> 
> The cops come and talk with my neighbor, then they fan out into the neighborhood. Eventually, they come to my front door and knock. I answer, no firearms in my hands and start talking to the lead cop on scene at the front door. As I'm talking to him, I see a laser red dot come up on his neck. It's my daughter, armed with Colt 601 replica on the staircase. I try not to notice it and try to keep cool when another red dot appears on his cheek. The wife, with a Mossberg 500, 18" Deer slug barrel stoked with BRI sabot loads from the dining room. I finally convince him everything's good at my house so he leaves. The d00d had no idea what danger he was in.
> 
> ...



Instructing your family to aim loaded weapons at a police officer was extremely irresponsible.


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> So, yeah, sorry for the double post. My neighbor behind me is flipping her house and she's had several contractors/workers out to do work on her house. This evening, a worker was having it out with the homeowner about a bill she wouldn't pay. He left, but this evening around 9 PM eastern time he was flagged on our community FB page as coming out to the house to collect with a firearm. Well, the description of the vehicle matches mine (white Ford pickup) so I'm concerned, so we arm up for what might go down. BTW, I'm trashed, been drinking Steel Reserve 24 oz malt liquor (2 cans) so I'm directing my wife and daughter on how to deal with this, should someone try to break in.
> 
> The cops come and talk with my neighbor, then they fan out into the neighborhood. Eventually, they come to my front door and knock. I answer, no firearms in my hands and start talking to the lead cop on scene at the front door. As I'm talking to him, I see a laser red dot come up on his neck. It's my daughter, armed with Colt 601 replica on the staircase. I try not to notice it and try to keep cool when another red dot appears on his cheek. The wife, with a Mossberg 500, 18" Deer slug barrel stoked with BRI sabot loads from the dining room. I finally convince him everything's good at my house so he leaves. The d00d had no idea what danger he was in.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no firearm safety here whatsoever Jesus Christ how can people like this have children


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 18, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I checked and the scientific consensus, unsurprisingly, is that societal measures to curb the spread of COVID-19 broadly achieved that particular goal.
> Is the cure really worse than the disease? The health impacts of lockdowns during COVID-19 | BMJ Global Health
> Obviously nobody liked them- and god only knows _nobody_ wants to have to do it again, but the evidence shows they did broadly work.


I know what's been worse for my mental (and arguably physical) health hasn't been the restrictions, but the disregard for, well, anything but the bare super-mandatory minimum. Barely even that. (Oh god people who'd stand right behind you in line even though there's floor markers to space people out...)


----------



## TyraWadman (May 18, 2022)

The ad where I initially found my therapist has been removed so I think it's safe to say it's time to start looking for a new one. :') hooray...


----------



## Attaman (May 18, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I know what's been worse for my mental (and arguably physical) health hasn't been the restrictions, but the disregard for, well, anything but the bare super-mandatory minimum. Barely even that. (Oh god people who'd stand right behind you in line even though there's floor markers to space people out...)


Look on the bright side: You're outside the US right now. The current prediction by the CDC is that, barring a reinstatement of mandates and / or other preventative measures beyond "You should totally keep getting boosters if you feel like it", we could see _*100 million*_ new cases in the US by the end of Fall 2022.

The US is currently sitting at approximate 80 million cases. 

So... let me repeat that: If nobody pulls the emergency ripcord, we could see 100 million new cases - more cases than the US has seen _through the entirety of the pandemic thus far_ - by the end of Fall 2022 (presumably exacerbated by weakening vaccine immunity, the increasing virulence of COVID strains, and being an election year w/o the remote voting options of 2022 due to people hating the idea of the old / poor voting).

Going to be a wild ride in the coming months.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 18, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Look on the bright side: You're outside the US right now. The current prediction by the CDC is that, barring a reinstatement of mandates and / or other preventative measures beyond "You should totally keep getting boosters if you feel like it", we could see _*100 million*_ new cases in the US by the end of Fall 2022.
> 
> The US is currently sitting at approximate 80 million cases.
> 
> ...


The issue is, the US government doesn't actually have the authority to mandate a vaccination. Many of the people who've fought mask and vaccine mandates do believe that people should mask and/or get vaccinated, and instead are fighting it because it is a breach of the restrictions on governmental authority


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 18, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Look on the bright side: You're outside the US right now. The current prediction by the CDC is that, barring a reinstatement of mandates and / or other preventative measures beyond "You should totally keep getting boosters if you feel like it", we could see _*100 million*_ new cases in the US by the end of Fall 2022.
> 
> The US is currently sitting at approximate 80 million cases.
> 
> ...


We dropped all restrictions March 31. Us continuing to get off relatively easy is literally contingent on dumb luck. Even at the height of the pandemic, I wasn't seeing even one in ten people wearing masks, and nearly all mask wearers appeared to be of Asian descent. We weren't even a year in when radio ads started patting people on the back about how "good" we'd been about supposedly following social distancing recommendations of 1.5 m (~5 feet).

I used to be pretty relaxed in the sense of "I'm going to take what precautions I can and call it good," up until they announced in February or March that they were discontinuing most of the numbers reporting, and ended the free testing program. Our CDC equivalent is basically discouraging using the home quick tests. Not having accurate numbers available for anything but deaths does _not_ make me feel safe.


----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m sorry I was just trying to stay neutral as to be less political


You don’t have to apologize, I am sorry for getting angry over it


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> The issue is, the US government doesn't actually have the authority to mandate a vaccination. Many of the people who've fought mask and vaccine mandates do believe that people should mask and/or get vaccinated, and instead are fighting it because it is a breach of the restrictions on governmental authority


Legally, a blanket mandate is in the authority of the US government provided in passes through Congress and the president approves it, but there has been reluctance to do that.

Currently, the Supreme Court maintains that mandates regarding workplaces and congregate settings can be passed by executive order, though  could change down the line.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 18, 2022)

There are several vaccines mandatory in workplaces here already and people are entitled to safe working environment, regardless of personal beliefs.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 18, 2022)

I had about 350 mandatory vaccines when I was in the military, but govt property, etc. I didn’t complain. If I did, I would have been doing more push-ups.


----------



## Attaman (May 18, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> There are several vaccines mandatory in workplaces here already and people are entitled to safe working environment, regardless of personal beliefs.


I mean, being fair, technically the US was a non-signatory on a UN Bill proposing food security as a human right. When you look at it from that angle...

It's just that said angle is never one you want to be looking from.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 18, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I had about 350 mandatory vaccines when I was in the military, but govt property, etc. I didn’t complain. If I did, I would have been doing more push-ups.


I remember the anthrax vaccine fiascos in 2003-2004 time frame.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 18, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I remember the anthrax vaccine fiascos in 2003-2004 time frame.



I honestly don’t remember if I got it. I think I did. I was CENTCOM, so I got errythang.


----------



## Throwaway (May 18, 2022)

Vent thread?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 18, 2022)

Throwaway said:


> Vent thread?



We’ve been over this, already.


That’s not a vent. This is a vent:


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 18, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> We’ve been over this, already.
> 
> 
> That’s not a vent. This is a vent:


chonker vent


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 18, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> people are entitled to safe working environment


Coming from the person who laughed at me for suffering a work accident? haha


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> chonker vent



Go big or go home.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2022)

Consent and "my body, my choice" being thrown out the window because it would involve defending people they don't agree with. Imagine my shock.

What other positions and slogans are people going to abandon the moment it becomes inconvenient, I wonder?


----------



## KimberVaile (May 18, 2022)

You know it ain't a major issue but it gets on my nerves. I am pretty sick of seeing vore ads that are purely meant to sexually appeal to people  that like that "content". I already think it is a bit tasteless to advertise sexual content on a PG-13 website, but god almighty man.


----------



## Attaman (May 18, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> You know it ain't a major issue but it gets on my nerves. I am pretty sick of seeing vore ads that are purely meant to sexually appeal to people of that like that "content". I already think it is a bit tasteless to advertise sexual content on a PG-13 website, but god almighty man.


Wish granted, monkey's paw curled. All vore ads will now be replaced with feet and paws.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 18, 2022)

Damn, maybe people should be allowed to spread a virus that has killed a million people here and perhaps they do have right to be a vector for new variants.

How about no.

Furthermore, people who refusing to get the vaccine should be the first to put masks then, but they're also against that most basic of precautions.


----------



## Punji (May 18, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> You know it ain't a major issue but it gets on my nerves. I am pretty sick of seeing vore ads that are purely meant to sexually appeal to people  that like that "content". I already think it is a bit tasteless to advertise sexual content on a PG-13 website, but god almighty man.


Very much this.

A forum where adult content is not permitted and half of the ads displayed are pornographic.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 18, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Wish granted, monkey's paw curled. All vore ads will now be replaced with feet and paws.


I'll take it as a lesser evil at least a few people I know might appreciate it. Upside to everything they say.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2022)

Punji said:


> Very much this.
> 
> A forum where adult content is not permitted and half of the ads displayed are pornographic.


It's like what been said earlier: FA is like tossing some LEGO's in front of a strip club.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 18, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> You know it ain't a major issue but it gets on my nerves. I am pretty sick of seeing vore ads that are purely meant to sexually appeal to people  that like that "content". I already think it is a bit tasteless to advertise sexual content on a PG-13 website, but god almighty man.


.....could probably pick a better word in this situation.

Seriously, though, the number of ads that push a bit too far into the realm of sexuality almost makes me want to turn the ad blocker back on for this place.  If this means we're stuck paying monthly fees... so be it, I'll even cover for a few people if it really comes to it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> That said, you never draw down on law enforcement when they're just asking questions ... especially about a suspect who has anything in common with you. I'm a little surprised his family overreacted because usually cops give each other common courtesy, even retirees.


Um, how about I matched the perp's broadcast description perfectly, eh? Height, weight approx, hair color and length? Brown Carhartt construction shorts, white t-shirt? That's exactly what I was wearing. Not to mention the cops in our town are on the take big time and this d00d has his retention strap unsnapped and his hand on his service weapon. Was not making me feel comfortable while we played his game of forty questions. I might also add this was the same cop that shot a young teen while he was running away from the cop, unarmed. Wasn't committing a crime, just didn't want to talk to the man. Internal Affairs found him fit for duty, no violation of policy, no write-ups. Didn't even sit in front of a review board or oversight committee. He kinda cut short his game of forty questions when I pointed at the sign beside the door that was "Mounted At Eye Level" that clearly states, "Video and Audio In Use." In smaller letters on the second line it says "Smile, you're going to end up on Face Book."

As far as police professional courtesy to retired/former police or military, they don't give any. They all know I'm a former LEO, since they have shot next to me at the local indoor range. Like I said, they're on the take, from the Chief on down. At least the local Fire Department gives me a bit of professional courtesy. They were right out with code enforcement on my rental house neighbor when the brush in the back yard got dry one fall. Making him clear the brush still didn't stop the fire that happened. They did check on us, making sure we (us and the cats) were okay and offered to check our house to make sure the fire didn't jump structures. Even wet down that side of the house real good. Watered the plants for me, too.

I used to think this was a safe place to live until shit started happening late 2020, when everyone was going quarantine crazy. Just last evening before dark, a kid was pistol whipping other kids in the newly renovated community park a few blocks away that a local street-based gang has already fucking claimed. Beginning to think Gary, Indiana is not the worst town in Indiana according to YooToob. As I'm typing this, there's gunfire down the street AGAIN! Sounds like maybe 9mm or 22lr, 380? Just small pops. Always seems to be a gray or silver Cadillac involved that our Boys In Blue can't seem to locate. I'll bet I have thirty minutes of video of that fukkin' car hauling ass by my house after we hear gunfire. He's always driving too fast for my two best cameras to catch a license plate. It's a hoopty donk Caddie Coupe DeVille and there's only one of those in town that's silver. Yeah. Always full of kids and it has a few bullet holes in it, too

And, while taking the garbage cans back in this afternoon, I noticed somebody, wearing a black hoodie all snugged up on camera, dug up one of my "Gentle Giant" hostas this morning, just after daylight. They are always a bit late coming up and this one was the bigger of the two in this one corner so they knew which one to grab. The spikes were about a foot tall, I guess. That is almost as shitty as the person that cut the heads off my sunflowers last year. I don't like fencing that I have to mow around or block my view but it looks like I'll have to 'Fence Up" my property.

FML.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> Pregnancy is not transmissible while a deadly virus is. Getting vaccinated isn’t that scary you know.


I'm terrified of needles. (Better than I used to be, because I've had to take _so many labs_ for assorted stuff.) I got vaccinated because I don't want to be more of a transmission vector than I absolutely have to be. Same reason I wear a mask when I enter a business/hospital building/etc. Same reason I get my coffee shop orders to go and order via app when I can/through the drive-through at places that have them.

It's a "be a decent human being" thing and a "community health" thing. Making it a "bodily autonomy" thing without being willing to completely isolate oneself from other humans is hypocritical far as I'm concerned. If it violates your bodily autonomy to protect them, it violates theirs to have you breathe your germs at them.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 19, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Um, how about I matched the perp's broadcast description perfectly, eh? Height, weight approx, hair color and length? Brown Carhartt construction shorts, white t-shirt? That's exactly what I was wearing. Not to mention the cops in our town are on the take big time and this d00d has his retention strap unsnapped and his hand on his service weapon. Was not making me feel comfortable while we played his game of forty questions. I might also add this was the same cop that shot a young teen while he was running away from the cop, unarmed. Wasn't committing a crime, just didn't want to talk to the man. Internal Affairs found him fit for duty, no violation of policy, no write-ups. Didn't even sit in front of a review board or oversight committee. He kinda cut short his game of forty questions when I pointed at the sign beside the door that was "Mounted At Eye Level" that clearly states, "Video and Audio In Use." In smaller letters on the second line it says "Smile, you're going to end up on Face Book."
> 
> As far as police professional courtesy to retired/former police or military, they don't give any. They all know I'm a former LEO, since they have shot next to me at the local indoor range. Like I said, they're on the take, from the Chief on down. At least the local Fire Department gives me a bit of professional courtesy. They were right out with code enforcement on my rental house neighbor when the brush in the back yard got dry one fall. Making him clear the brush still didn't stop the fire that happened. They did check on us, making sure we (us and the cats) were okay and offered to check our house to make sure the fire didn't jump structures. Even wet down that side of the house real good. Watered the plants for me, too.
> 
> ...


I feel for you.  It's a terrible situation to be in.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> View attachment 132169


Omg, i am putting this up in my office.  A First Sergeant and a couple of people I know will laugh.

Why have I not seen this meme before?!


----------



## Flamingo (May 19, 2022)

Edit: Political discussions are not permitted on the forums. This includes memes, pithy one off comments about pwning the libs/conservatives, snarky off hand mentions about how much you hate capitalism, or insert the myriad of other things that happen all the time. This decision was made by the people who make the rules. That's not my lane. But I will enforce the decision. Up to this point I've just been deleting posts, but I guess we woke up today and chose to ignore Flamingo's 9000 freebie warnings.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 19, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Edit: Political discussions are not permitted on the forums. This includes memes, pithy one off comments about pwning the libs/conservatives, snarky off hand mentions about how much you hate capitalism, or insert the myriad of other things that happen all the time. This decision was made by the people who make the rules. That's not my lane. But I will enforce the decision. Up to this point I've just been deleting posts, but I guess we woke up today and chose to ignore Flamingo's 9000 freebie warnings.


I am genuinely sorry both that you have to deal with moderating those rules (which can't be fun), and for the times I've inadvertedly brought things to the edge of that particular minefield. I know personally I've tried to respect the line that's been drawn and not intended for anything to become politics fodder. May I ask you about some specifics regarding certain topics (basically "how does the politics rules apply to this") in private?


----------



## Flamingo (May 19, 2022)

My DMs are always open.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 19, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Edit: Political discussions are not permitted on the forums. This includes memes, pithy one off comments about pwning the libs/conservatives, snarky off hand mentions about how much you hate capitalism, or insert the myriad of other things that happen all the time. This decision was made by the people who make the rules. That's not my lane. But I will enforce the decision. Up to this point I've just been deleting posts, but I guess we woke up today and chose to ignore Flamingo's 9000 freebie warnings.




I've had folk on the on both sides on Reddit resort to bashing my mild dyslexia caused by severe dyspraxia, when my posts look like drunken rants. Only recently i can type long words without massive effort.


----------



## Rayd (May 19, 2022)

Punji said:


> Very much this.
> 
> A forum where adult content is not permitted and half of the ads displayed are pornographic.


i mean to be honest, LOTS of people on this forum tread that line pretty hardcore, to me it feels like it's hardly an enforced rule as long as you aren't 100% explicit. i've seen some things on this forum that have really disgusted me by how it's somehow allowed in a space where children have come and gone regularly.

blatant sexual flirting, sexual innuendos, openly bragging about how slutty they are, entire threads (that are popular, old, and still somehow allowed) that are literally made as sexual innuendos, people sexualizing minors as soon as they turn 18.

and when i see people talk about that rule as if it's actually an enforced thing, i just can't help but find it kind of ironic


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Seriously, though, the number of ads that push a bit too far into the realm of sexuality almost makes me want to turn the ad blocker back on for this place.


I already have. Not putting up with that.
The one thing I hate about the fandom is that half the people here think it's alright for e v e r y t h i n g to be sexual. Like bloody hell, I don't wanna see that crap mate. And besides pushing it on those who don't want to see it, they're also pushing it on those who are underage and shouldn't see it.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2022)

Well… 13+ generally encompasses flirting and innuendos. And yes there’s a lot of stuff that can skirt the line between 13+ and 18+ but in most cases everything short of being extremely explicit or posting explicit media generally gets a pass. I would say FAF leans closer towards 18+ with its rules, particularly regarding RPs (You may advertise adult RPs), but it’s not that different from other 13+ forums I’ve been to.


----------



## Rayd (May 19, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Well… 13+ generally encompasses flirting and innuendos.


what i've seen does not. believe me.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2022)

Rayd said:


> what i've seen does not. believe me.


I'd ask for examples but that's like setting you up to be moderated, lol


----------



## Punji (May 19, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i mean to be honest, LOTS of people on this forum tread that line pretty hardcore, to me it feels like it's hardly an enforced rule as long as you aren't 100% explicit. i've seen some things on this forum that have really disgusted me by how it's somehow allowed in a space where children have come and gone regularly.
> 
> blatant sexual flirting, sexual innuendos, openly bragging about how slutty they are, entire threads (that are popular, old, and still somehow allowed) that are literally made as sexual innuendos, people sexualizing minors as soon as they turn 18.
> 
> and when i see people talk about that rule as if it's actually an enforced thing, i just can't help but find it kind of ironic


There are definitely things that kinda go a bit beyond. I know I'm certainly guilty of fanning the flames of the posterior thread. But this content generally has to be searched for at least, or is made evident by the title of the thread. If we had to personally I'd be fine with totally cleaning everything up.

However, the ads aren't like that. They're everywhere all the time and are at times literally cropped porn when they're not just softcore stuff. It's inescapable without an adblocker, at least users can make their own choices with certain other more risque topics.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 19, 2022)

Punji said:


> There are definitely things that kinda go a bit beyond. I know I'm certainly guilty of fanning the flames of the posterior thread. But this content generally has to be searched for at least, or is made evident by the title of the thread. If we had to personally I'd be fine with totally cleaning everything up.
> 
> However, the ads aren't like that. They're everywhere all the time and are at times literally cropped porn when they're not just softcore stuff. It's inescapable without an adblocker, at least users can make their own choices with certain other more risque topics.


Don't you dare stop your cheeky contributions in the posterior thread!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 19, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> You know it ain't a major issue but it gets on my nerves. I am pretty sick of seeing vore ads that are purely meant to sexually appeal to people  that like that "content". I already think it is a bit tasteless to advertise sexual content on a PG-13 website, but god almighty man.


I agree. I do not want to see nsfw stuff 24/7. Those are things I do not want any kids to see and stuff like that is what makes me worried for my young cousin who is really getting into making art recently. On a related note the rpg section could use some cleaning up as I see tons of random new members doing topics like "wanna do vore/weight gain/food rp?"


----------



## Stylish-Lupine (May 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I agree. I do not want to see nsfw stuff 24/7. Those are things I do not want any kids to see and stuff like that is what makes me worried for my young cousin who is really getting into making art recently. On a related note the rpg section could use some cleaning up as I see tons of random new members doing topics like "wanna do vore/weight gain/food rp?"



I kind of disagree on this point, yeah kids shouldn't really be seeing that, but frankly kids shouldn't be on FA period in my opinion, and the 13+ is just flimsy, there are vastly better places than FA to discuss SFW furry related things, and there are still rules in place here.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 19, 2022)

Stylish-Lupine said:


> I kind of disagree on this point, yeah kids shouldn't really be seeing that, but frankly kids shouldn't be on FA period in my opinion, and the 13+ is just flimsy, there are vastly better places than FA to discuss SFW furry related things, and there are still rules in place here.


I do agree that this isnt really a place for kids, however kids tend to be very unsupervised on the internet nowadays and for better or worse will find their ways here. Also ads for fetishes and that kind of stuff is really insensitive to people who may not be into that stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Um, how about I matched the perp's broadcast description perfectly, eh? Height, weight approx, hair color and length? Brown Carhartt construction shorts, white t-shirt? That's exactly what I was wearing. Not to mention the cops in our town are on the take big time and this d00d has his retention strap unsnapped and his hand on his service weapon. Was not making me feel comfortable while we played his game of forty questions. I might also add this was the same cop that shot a young teen while he was running away from the cop, unarmed. Wasn't committing a crime, just didn't want to talk to the man. Internal Affairs found him fit for duty, no violation of policy, no write-ups. Didn't even sit in front of a review board or oversight committee. He kinda cut short his game of forty questions when I pointed at the sign beside the door that was "Mounted At Eye Level" that clearly states, "Video and Audio In Use." In smaller letters on the second line it says "Smile, you're going to end up on Face Book."
> 
> As far as police professional courtesy to retired/former police or military, they don't give any. They all know I'm a former LEO, since they have shot next to me at the local indoor range. Like I said, they're on the take, from the Chief on down. At least the local Fire Department gives me a bit of professional courtesy. They were right out with code enforcement on my rental house neighbor when the brush in the back yard got dry one fall. Making him clear the brush still didn't stop the fire that happened. They did check on us, making sure we (us and the cats) were okay and offered to check our house to make sure the fire didn't jump structures. Even wet down that side of the house real good. Watered the plants for me, too.
> 
> ...



Kellan, if another officer had seen your family training weapons on them, they would have had a justifiable case that escalation was self defence. 

You could have all died. Please don't put yourself in danger like this.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I do agree that this isnt really a place for kids, however kids tend to be very unsupervised on the internet nowadays and for better or worse will find their ways here. Also ads for fetishes and that kind of stuff is really insensitive to people who may not be into that stuff.


I mean... that applies everywhere. And these forums are definitely harder to find than Twitter or YouTube where the only barrier to seeing age-restricted content is consenting to it. The fetish ads I've seen do fall within the guidelines of 13+ so I'm not sure whether that's actually an issue or not. Fetishes are fetishes because they're not directly sexual. An ad that's just a footpaw wiggling its toes is certainly fetish content but it's not explicit. Now I can understand if you want this forum's age rating to be lowered, and that's a fair opinion, but I imagine it wouldn't be a very popular one.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 19, 2022)

Middle Eastern Camel Spider in my garage.

Gotta nuke the house from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 19, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I mean... that applies everywhere. And these forums are definitely harder to find than Twitter or YouTube where the only barrier to seeing age-restricted content is consenting to it. The fetish ads I've seen do fall within the guidelines of 13+ so I'm not sure whether that's actually an issue or not. Fetishes are fetishes because they're not directly sexual. An ad that's just a footpaw wiggling its toes is certainly fetish content but it's not explicit. Now I can understand if you want this forum's age rating to be lowered, and that's a fair opinion, but I imagine it wouldn't be a very popular one.


I dont really want the age rating to be lowered it just gets a bit tiring seeing all the fetish ads or just porn ads constantly. I dont mind that kind of stuff and will sometimes look at it, but as they say sometimes too much of a good thing can be bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2022)

It is not possible to lower the age limit of online forum and social websites below 13 without significant further legal steps and obligations towards users. 

That is why almost every website with a social feature states it is does not accept users below 13.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It is not possible to lower the age limit of online forum and social websites below 13 without significant further legal steps and obligations towards users.
> 
> That is why almost every website with a social feature states it is does not accept users below 13.


Huh, I didn't know that. I just assumed some of the forums I've been to were under 13 just because they have draconian policies, like no swearing or really allowing 13+ content at all.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Huh, I didn't know that. I just assumed some of the forums I've been to were under 13 just because they have draconian policies, like no swearing or really allowing 13+ content at all.



This is the relevant law if anybody is interested. 








						Children's Online Privacy Protection Act - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Flamingo (May 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It is not possible to lower the age limit of online forum and social websites below 13 without significant further legal steps and obligations towards users.
> 
> That is why almost every website with a social feature states it is does not accept users below 13.


^ this.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont really want the age rating to be lowered it just gets a bit tiring seeing all the fetish ads or just porn ads constantly. I dont mind that kind of stuff and will sometimes look at it, but as they say sometimes too much of a good thing can be bad.


How about adblock?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 19, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> How about adblock?


Dont really feel like paying for it. Too busy trying to pay for college.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Dont really feel like paying for it. Too busy trying to pay for college.


But it's free, if someone's made you pay for it, you were scammed.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 19, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> But it's free, if someone's made you pay for it, you were scammed.


Huh, thought you had to pay for it. Well I guess I may be checking it out then.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Huh, thought you had to pay for it. Well I guess I may be checking it out then.


This is what I use, it's free




__





						AdBlock
					

AdBlock is a user-supported browser extension that lets you surf the web ad-free.




					getadblock.com


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 19, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Um, how about I matched the perp's broadcast description perfectly, eh? Height, weight approx, hair color and length? Brown Carhartt construction shorts, white t-shirt? That's exactly what I was wearing. Not to mention the cops in our town are on the take big time and this d00d has his retention strap unsnapped and his hand on his service weapon. Was not making me feel comfortable while we played his game of forty questions. I might also add this was the same cop that shot a young teen while he was running away from the cop, unarmed. Wasn't committing a crime, just didn't want to talk to the man. Internal Affairs found him fit for duty, no violation of policy, no write-ups. Didn't even sit in front of a review board or oversight committee. He kinda cut short his game of forty questions when I pointed at the sign beside the door that was "Mounted At Eye Level" that clearly states, "Video and Audio In Use." In smaller letters on the second line it says "Smile, you're going to end up on Face Book."
> 
> As far as police professional courtesy to retired/former police or military, they don't give any. They all know I'm a former LEO, since they have shot next to me at the local indoor range. Like I said, they're on the take, from the Chief on down. At least the local Fire Department gives me a bit of professional courtesy. They were right out with code enforcement on my rental house neighbor when the brush in the back yard got dry one fall. Making him clear the brush still didn't stop the fire that happened. They did check on us, making sure we (us and the cats) were okay and offered to check our house to make sure the fire didn't jump structures. Even wet down that side of the house real good. Watered the plants for me, too.
> 
> ...


Still, it seems like you managed to handle the situation without them firing, between cluing him in that he was under surveillance on your property and talking to him, so your family didn't need to draw on him. The fact that that particular officer and even the department is dysfunctional more cause to not give them an excuse do something you're going to regret. 

From what you said, your neighborhood sounds wild, so I'm not surprised you're thinking of getting out. Good luck if whether you make the move or not. 

But again, just be judicious, like you normally are. I don't want you winding in the news.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 19, 2022)

My wife and her friend went to battle the camel spider with Raid.  I am awaiting the ambulance call.

Before this event, she asked a friend of ours how to deal with it.  He responded with my same response:

Gun.  Or heavy object from a distance.  But gun.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 19, 2022)

Today has been a pretty chill day. 

Morning started with a 45 min meeting. Was on Ready for 45 min and had a 15 min break. I was scheduled to have a technician make their rounds with me today so i was basically getting paid even while offline, so technician leaves around 2:40. On Ready for 20 minutes, but then we had an hour long meeting at 3! So now I'm on my 15 minute scheduled break and I'll only have 45 minutes left to go and I'm off for two days! 

My vent is that i followed the steps on the email, printed out a form and had it all signed and ready. It said they weren't allowed to move furniture and I acknowledged it.

1. They didn't even take the form from me. 2. He moved my couch over and knocked over my giant box with the unassembled furniture. Didn't think it would be a big deal because he thought it was empty. );< Gonna have to double check it after work.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My wife and her friend went to battle the camel spider with Raid.  I am awaiting the ambulance call.
> 
> Before this event, she asked a friend of ours how to deal with it.  He responded with my same response:
> 
> Gun.  Or heavy object from a distance.  But gun.


.22lr snake shot. Best evil spider eliminator I know of and it's pretty quiet, too. Or, barring that, Raid Wasp Spray to knock them down, then a thorough soaking with Raid Max Spider and Scorpion spray. We have Bold Jumping spiders - Phidippus audax and Black Widow spiders here. On occasion, we see a wolf spider, too. Indoors, it's the spray. Outdoors, it's whatever seems the best deterrent. I've even used my trusty Daisy Red Ryder BB rifle with four BBs stacked in it to get rid of an unwanted wolf spider.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My wife and her friend went to battle the camel spider with Raid.  I am awaiting the ambulance call.
> 
> Before this event, she asked a friend of ours how to deal with it.  He responded with my same response:
> 
> Gun.  Or heavy object from a distance.  But gun.



Are camel spiders indigenous to where you live? 

Possible to put washtub over it and slide metal sheet underneath like a giant cup and paper?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Damn, maybe people should be allowed to spread a virus that has killed a million people here and perhaps they do have right to be a vector for new variants.
> 
> How about no.
> 
> Furthermore, people who refusing to get the vaccine should be the first to put masks then, but they're also against that most basic of precautions.



You know how there used to be leper colonies…


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My wife and her friend went to battle the camel spider with Raid.  I am awaiting the ambulance call.
> 
> Before this event, she asked a friend of ours how to deal with it.  He responded with my same response:
> 
> Gun.  Or heavy object from a distance.  But gun.



Rat shot .22LR would probably be best… but any gun.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2022)

Also fire. Napalm, perhaps.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 19, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Also fire. Napalm, perhaps.


WP maybe?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 19, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> You know how there used to be leper colonies…


Huh?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Huh?


People with leprosy would be cast out to live only among other lepers


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> People with leprosy would be cast out to live only among other lepers



Yeah. COVID colony! Lol


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> People with leprosy would be cast out to live only among other lepers


And why bring that up ...?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> WP maybe?



I’m drawing a blank. Is that like a howitzer?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 19, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m drawing a blank. Is that like a howitzer?


White Phosphorous


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> And why bring that up ...?



Never mind.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> White Phosphorous



Yeah, and more fire!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 19, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> You know how there used to be leper colonies…


I am fairly certain there are still leper colonies. I know Che visited some during his bicycle trek across South America in the late 1940s.


----------



## Kope (May 19, 2022)

I feel so unloved and unwanted I thought this place would be a good support for me, but I’m not wanted here either.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> I feel so unloved and unwanted I thought this place would be a good support for me, but I’m not wanted here either.


Oh please don't get started with that
We care about you
And you also know exactly why you were suspended for a little while, and that it wasn't about not wanting you around


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> I feel so unloved and unwanted I thought this place would be a good support for me, but I’m not wanted here either.



I want you here. Don’t go.


----------



## Stylish-Lupine (May 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> I feel so unloved and unwanted I thought this place would be a good support for me, but I’m not wanted here either.


I don't even know who you are, but I'd rather you be here as well actually.


----------



## Kope (May 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oh please don't get started with that
> We care about you
> And you also know exactly why you were suspended for a little while, and that it wasn't about not wanting you around


Idk about that


----------



## Rayd (May 19, 2022)

had my first psychiatrist appointment today. for whatever reason i had this misconception that psych meds take a long time to get prescribed but i just got 3 prescribed to me the first visit.

its just kind of crazy to me. i always thought something that delicate in nature would take a much longer process, but i guess not.

2 main concerns though. one of the meds are an anti-psychotic and from what research i've done, anti-psychotics are the most likely to change you as a person, which is like, my boogeyman when it comes to meds. and also, all 3 of these meds have a... very unflattering side effect that are almost guaranteed that i rather not mention in detail. im certain most could put 2 and 2 together, lol.

either way im pretty anxious about trying them.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Rat shot .22LR would probably be best… but any gun.


I like the CCI brand .22lr snake shot best but it's only really effective against snakes at ten feet or less. Spiders? Maybe fifteen feet, if you're a good shot and the spider is big enough to be seen at that range. Also, Lighter fluid, a generous dose and a lit match. Just not indoors or in dry grass. Best to have one person handle the fluid, the other the matches. That way, you won't set yourself on fire from spilled fluid igniting on your person or clothes.

Another good tool is a rod meant for clothes in a closet. Typically a hard wood and a good size to handle and strike with. Use like a spear, not a bat. I've also used a shovel handle for the same purpose against a rather large wolf spider.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Are camel spiders indigenous to where you live?
> 
> Possible to put washtub over it and slide metal sheet underneath like a giant cup and paper?


American Southwest has a species of camel spider, mumiciidae, i think.  My spelling sucks.
This one looked like what I've seen in Iraq/Saudi/Afghan areas.  Pretty invasive and likely transplanted on cargo planes from the nearby bases.

Can you cup them?  6-8" across so little big.  maybe laundry bag or aquarium.  Pellet gun seems legit option. They are ornery and have a reputation for a reason.  Basically the worst of a spider and scorpion.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> had my first psychiatrist appointment today. for whatever reason i had this misconception that psych meds take a long time to get prescribed but i just got 3 prescribed to me the first visit.
> 
> its just kind of crazy to me. i always thought something that delicate in nature would take a much longer process, but i guess not.
> 
> ...


Have someone you trust help monitor you.  it takes a while to find the right combo.


----------



## Kope (May 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> had my first psychiatrist appointment today. for whatever reason i had this misconception that psych meds take a long time to get prescribed but i just got 3 prescribed to me the first visit.
> 
> its just kind of crazy to me. i always thought something that delicate in nature would take a much longer process, but i guess not.
> 
> ...


you will be okay no matter what happens


----------



## Rayd (May 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Have someone you trust help monitor you.  it takes a while to find the right combo.


not to be that guy, buuut what if you don't really have anybody that close to monitor you

its strange, i've wanted meds for years and despite that, now that i have them i almost really don't want to take them because i'm so unsettled by the gravity of what exactly they're doing to me, and what else they _could _do to me. my body and brain i'll carry with me for a lifetime. it kind of freaks me out.


----------



## Kope (May 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> not to be that guy, buuut what if you don't really have anybody that close to monitor you
> 
> its strange, i've wanted meds for years and despite that, now that i have them i almost really don't want to take them because i'm so unsettled by the gravity of what exactly they're doing to me, and what else they _could _do to me. my body and brain i'll carry with me for a lifetime. it kind of freaks me out.


You can do this


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Also fire. Napalm, perhaps.


LOW-POLY SPIDER WARNING:


Spoiler













Rayd said:


> had my first psychiatrist appointment today. for whatever reason i had this misconception that psych meds take a long time to get prescribed but i just got 3 prescribed to me the first visit.
> 
> its just kind of crazy to me. i always thought something that delicate in nature would take a much longer process, but i guess not.
> 
> ...


I totally get being concerned about side effects; I have a history of getting relatively rare side effects from a lot of meds (ibuprofen gives me headaches, yay), so I was worried about what a drug actually designed to mess with my brainy bits would do. And, like… even on days when I feel like I might as well just stop taking my meds because what’s the point (not directly related to the meds so much as things being really weird and fucky with my mental health care as a whole), I still have to acknowledge that they make both my life and my boyfriend’s life easier.

(I also gained _a lot_ of weight since I started on antidepressants, speaking of unflattering side effects. It’s better than feeling like shit, and if you’re on top of it from the beginning by tracking your food intake and exercise before and after you start on your meds, it can be limited or mitigated pretty well. I didn’t, because I didn’t know to at the time and was also going through a rough patch with migraines. Don’t know if that’s the side effect you’re worried about, but, yeah.)

If you experience side effects that you feel are intolerable (I was on one med that caused really distressing intrusive thoughts and nope not having any of that) you can always contact them and talk to them about adjusting or changing your medication to try to find something that works better for you.


----------



## Rayd (May 20, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> LOW-POLY SPIDER WARNING:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


i just don't know if the potential change physically and mentally is worth it to simply feel and seem normal. and that's saying a lot coming from me, somebody who metaphorically and literally begs for the psychological torment to stop on a daily spiral of delusions and unstable feelings of insanity. there's just too many variables, and this is a depth that medical science is very unfamiliar with. it's flawed.

i don't want to be "fixed" just for there to be more bullshit in my life to deal with externally. i don't even want to be fixed in general, i really think that's impossible to begin with. i just want to be happy, and the tiny inkling of hope inside of me really wants to believe that that's possible without needing to go down this road. just a few hours ago i was anxious enough about this whole situation to become short of breath and intensely nauseous, and i still lacked the desire to reach for them. i don't think i can do it.

it doesn't help that i've always had this paranoid fear of recreational drugs changing people, both short-term and long-term, and my mind subconsciously makes a weak connection between the two. my cognitive health has already taken a plunge over these past couple of years (which has been distressing enough) and one of the most notable side effects of one of my meds is a decrease in cognitive function over long-term use. is that not something that most recreational drugs do too?

i just really don't think i can do this. it really fucking sucks that i thought for the longest time this would be my saving grace and it just kind of isn't. and i don't know what else to do, but. i just really don't think i can do this.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i just don't know if the potential change physically and mentally is worth it to simply feel and seem normal. and that's saying a lot coming from me, somebody who metaphorically and literally begs for the psychological torment to stop on a daily spiral of delusions and unstable feelings of insanity. there's just too many variables, and this is a depth that medical science is very unfamiliar with. it's flawed.
> 
> i don't want to be "fixed" just for there to be more bullshit in my life to deal with externally. i don't even want to be fixed in general, i really think that's impossible to begin with. i just want to be happy, and the tiny inkling of hope inside of me really wants to believe that that's possible without needing to go down this road. just a few hours ago i was anxious enough about this whole situation to become short of breath and intensely nauseous, and i still lacked the desire to reach for them. i don't think i can do it.
> 
> ...


I do think it’s worth trying, but I also understand it’s scary. Can you reach out to your doctor and ask if it’s okay to start one at a time? If you start with the one with the least scary side effects, it’ll hopefully make the next one a bit easier. It’s HARD to go against something your anxiety has seized on as “dangerous,” and I certainly can’t always do it, so find a balance between pushing yourself and giving yourself grace.


----------



## Kope (May 20, 2022)

My grandma has become more hostile and I don’t know why she takes her anger out on me. She used to be a lot nicer…


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 20, 2022)

My heart is shattered into a million pieces; I had no sleep last night. Cannot trust a single person ever again. I haven't felt this bad since the beginning of 2021, but now I think I feel even worse...


----------



## Kope (May 20, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> My heart is shattered into a million pieces; I had no sleep last night. Cannot trust a single person ever again. I haven't felt this bad since the beginning of 2021, but now I think I feel even worse...


What's wrong?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> American Southwest has a species of camel spider, mumiciidae, i think.  My spelling sucks.
> This one looked like what I've seen in Iraq/Saudi/Afghan areas.  Pretty invasive and likely transplanted on cargo planes from the nearby bases.
> 
> Can you cup them? * 6-8" across *so little big.  maybe laundry bag or aquarium.  Pellet gun seems legit option. They are ornery and have a reputation for a reason.  Basically the worst of a spider and scorpion.



Pizza-sized spider...


----------



## TyraWadman (May 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i just don't know if the potential change physically and mentally is worth it to simply feel and seem normal. and that's saying a lot coming from me, somebody who metaphorically and literally begs for the psychological torment to stop on a daily spiral of delusions and unstable feelings of insanity. there's just too many variables, and this is a depth that medical science is very unfamiliar with. it's flawed.
> 
> i don't want to be "fixed" just for there to be more bullshit in my life to deal with externally. i don't even want to be fixed in general, i really think that's impossible to begin with. i just want to be happy, and the tiny inkling of hope inside of me really wants to believe that that's possible without needing to go down this road. just a few hours ago i was anxious enough about this whole situation to become short of breath and intensely nauseous, and i still lacked the desire to reach for them. i don't think i can do it.
> 
> ...



Your personality CAN change and I think it's because you're no longer being held back by depression/anxiety and you can finally start doing and enjoying the things that you love. I doubt it's going to happen that quickly (I believe the average is one month before things might be consistent/proper) but things are going to change, and hopefully for the better.

I can understand the hesitation, so take the time you need to research and think about it. I do think it's a little strange that they would prescribe it so soon (though I can't know for sure how long you've been seeing them since your last post). You always have the option to 'shop around' and try looking for a second opinion from another clinic before making the decision.


----------



## Rimna (May 20, 2022)

Today was my last day at this job. Everything was fine with the documents. I am free and unemployed again.
I don't think I'll ever be able to make as much money as I did here. Quite honestly, I don't think I'll ever be able to get another job. But it was killing me.







I don't know what the future holds. I can't say I'm looking forward to it, but I am not looking back either. I do feel like I have died over 10 years ago and I still can't let go, that much hasn't changed.

So anyway, here's to freedom and uncertainty.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 20, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Today was my last day at this job. Everything was fine with the documents. I am free and unemployed again.
> I don't think I'll ever be able to make as much money as I did here. Quite honestly, I don't think I'll ever be able to get another job. But it was killing me.
> 
> 
> ...


To better opportunities!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Today was my last day at this job. Everything was fine with the documents. I am free and unemployed again.
> I don't think I'll ever be able to make as much money as I did here. Quite honestly, I don't think I'll ever be able to get another job. But it was killing me.
> 
> 
> ...





*hugs*

Here's to new opportunities.


----------



## Rayd (May 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Your personality CAN change and I think it's because you're no longer being held back by depression/anxiety and you can finally start doing and enjoying the things that you love. I doubt it's going to happen that quickly (I believe the average is one month before things might be consistent/proper) but things are going to change, and hopefully for the better.
> 
> I can understand the hesitation, so take the time you need to research and think about it. I do think it's a little strange that they would prescribe it so soon (though I can't know for sure how long you've been seeing them since your last post). You always have the option to 'shop around' and try looking for a second opinion from another clinic before making the decision.


i've seen my therapist that's connected to the same department for 3 weeks now, but this was the first time seeing my psychiatrist specifically. i really don't think i'm even going to try, as much as it pains me not to. it frightens me way too much.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> had my first psychiatrist appointment today. for whatever reason i had this misconception that psych meds take a long time to get prescribed but i just got 3 prescribed to me the first visit.
> 
> its just kind of crazy to me. i always thought something that delicate in nature would take a much longer process, but i guess not.
> 
> ...



I have been on nearly every SSRI, SNRI and anti-anxiety medication on the market. It took me over 10 years to find what worked for me. I wish you the best of luck. My message box is open if you want to talk.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 20, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Today was my last day at this job. Everything was fine with the documents. I am free and unemployed again.
> I don't think I'll ever be able to make as much money as I did here. Quite honestly, I don't think I'll ever be able to get another job. But it was killing me.
> 
> 
> ...



Some things just aren’t worth the money. I could make tons more money if I wanted to work 70 hours/week. I do not. Life is too short.


----------



## Throwaway (May 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> We’ve been over this, already.
> 
> 
> That’s not a vent. This is a vent:


That's not a vent. That's a cooling tower. There's no venting taking place.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 20, 2022)

i hate myself. like,REALLY fucking hate myself.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 20, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i hate myself. like,REALLY fucking hate myself.



No. You can’t do that.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> No. You can’t do that.


way too late for that. that boat has sailed,run into a iceberg and sunk into the cold,unforgiving depths: taking everyone on board with it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 20, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> way too late for that. that boat has sailed,run into a iceberg and sunk into the cold,unforgiving depths: taking everyone on board with it.



Promise me now Rose, and never let go of that promise…


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Promise me now Rose, and never let go of that promise…


i actually never liked that movie. it's kinda dull.


----------



## Kope (May 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i've seen my therapist that's connected to the same department for 3 weeks now, but this was the first time seeing my psychiatrist specifically. i really don't think i'm even going to try, as much as it pains me not to. it frightens me way too much.


Please try it will help out so much I promise you


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 20, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i actually never liked that movie. it's kinda dull.



IT’s the GREATEST FILm of ALL TIME! I HAVE A COMMEMORATIVE PACKET WITH SPECIAL PRINTS AND A POSTER.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> IT’s the GREATEST FILm of ALL TIME! I HAVE A COMMEMORATIVE PACKET WITH SPECIAL PRINTS AND A POSTER.


excuse you,but cats don't dance is the greatest movie of all time: it's all movies in one AND features singing cat people that aren't from "cats".


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 20, 2022)

Life rn be like


----------



## Rayd (May 21, 2022)

and on the other hand of this whole "being too scared to take my meds" thing, my anxiety is playing up this other fear that i'm missing out with each passing day that i don't take them. this sucks.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2022)

My new reel mower keeps jamming every other minute. Not good. 

It's probably because the grass is too tall. I couldn't get it bought and set up when the season started. <X)


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 21, 2022)

Why is it that when I go to bed I can be like “oh yeah, tomorrow will be the day I do ALL THE THINGS” and then the next day I’m _still_ in bed until 1 pm and doing things, even things I absolutely, inescapably have to, feels impossible? I never realized JUST HOW MANY plants boyfriend has, and he’s gone for two weeks and I have to somehow keep them alive. ;_;



TyraWadman said:


> My new reel mower keeps jamming every other minute. Not good.
> 
> It's probably because the grass is too tall. I couldn't get it bought and set up when the season started. <X)


I’ve been there. Depending on your mower my solution may or may not work: lean the mower up on its back wheels, move it forward a little, and slowly lower it. If it starts making unhappy noises, lean it back up and let the blades rev up again.

You might still need to stop and clear grass purée out with a stick or whatever a few times, but it should help. Probably.

I need to give my lawn a haircut too, but uuuugh so much work just to do it again in a week.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 21, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Why is it that when I go to bed I can be like “oh yeah, tomorrow will be the day I do ALL THE THINGS” and then the next day I’m _still_ in bed until 1 pm and doing things, even things I absolutely, inescapably have to, feels impossible? I never realized JUST HOW MANY plants boyfriend has, and he’s gone for two weeks and I have to somehow keep them alive. ;_;
> 
> 
> I’ve been there. Depending on your mower my solution may or may not work: lean the mower up on its back wheels, move it forward a little, and slowly lower it. If it starts making unhappy noises, lean it back up and let the blades rev up again.
> ...


I want robots.  But then I'd get a robot and start thinking its slavery and feel bad


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2022)

Tried reaching out to find a new therapist. Not open on Friday, which is the only weekday I have off for the next month and a half. -n-

What a stupid life I live.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2022)

I walked down a canal today. Didn't bother to take a camera because I didn't want to carry anything. 

I saw a heron, I passed a bizarre statue garden, and then I reached Narnia and two eagles were sitting in a tree.



TyraWadman said:


> Tried reaching out to find a new therapist. Not open on Friday, which is the only weekday I have off for the next month and a half. -n-
> 
> What a stupid life I live.



Perhaps they know another therapist who could better accommodate your schedule?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I walked down a canal today. Didn't bother to take a camera because I didn't want to carry anything.
> 
> I saw a heron, I passed a bizarre statue garden, and then I reached Narnia and two eagles were sitting in a tree.
> 
> ...


Maybe. I will have to wait until monday/tuesday since it's the weekend. X)
I'm hoping so but.... eh.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 21, 2022)

Rayd said:


> and on the other hand of this whole "being too scared to take my meds" thing, my anxiety is playing up this other fear that i'm missing out with each passing day that i don't take them. this sucks.


Got to be honest, I haven't taken that kind of medication and I'm not certain about what you've been prescribed. However, there is an adjustment period for medication used to treat depression, so just aware of that when you take them. Also, take them only as prescribed, obviously, and mind any interactions with anything in your diet, though you've said you don't drink.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’ve been there. Depending on your mower my solution may or may not work: lean the mower up on its back wheels, move it forward a little, and slowly lower it. If it starts making unhappy noises, lean it back up and let the blades rev up again.


Unfortunately I am using a reel mower. I tried doing it but it won't actually lift up, the handle bar is too flexible XD


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2022)

God this sucks. Two hours of trying to make this thing work (today and last night) and I can't even say I'm a 1/4 of the way done. 
FUCKING BABY PINECONES KEEP  GETTING CAUGHT AND JAM THE BLADES
Plus the trash blowing into my yard, I thought I got it all but it looks like grass has grown over a lot of the smaller shite.
Guh....


----------



## Erix (May 21, 2022)

I just don’t know what to think.

My cousin, I don’t know what happened but all I know for sure is that he seemed to have broke up with his girlfriend. The thing that REALLY bothers me though is that, I learned this through a friend, he was saying that his gf cheated on him, sexting other dudes and even had sex with someone, and was basically very possessive and made him cut off a lot of people. I was very shocked to hear that as I thought she seemed to be a very nice person, and was pretty pissed. 

Then, hours later, I get informed from my friend that my cousin sent a text to him and that it seemed he was making it all up?! That he said that shit in the heat of the moment...

What the fuck.

I don’t know what’s true anymore, I’d like to believe that he wasn’t making it up because apparently at the time, when my cousin was in a call with my friend, he was crying and everything and was very emotional supposedly. I also wouldn’t take him to be someone who’d make something up like that, but if my cousin DID make all that up, it’s an understatement to say I’m SEVERELY disappointed. You don’t make that kind of shit up about other people, that’s fucked up, and can very well negatively affect their lives greatly if this “false” info were given to the right people.

I’m just honestly feeling lost in limbo with confronting him about this, or waiting for him to come to me. After all, I wasn’t even supposed to know about this, my cousin asked my friend not to tell anyone, but my friend seemed so pissed that he just had to tell me.

I just don’t know what to think.


----------



## Kope (May 21, 2022)

It’s so hot outside


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2022)

Erix said:


> I just don’t know what to think.
> 
> My cousin, I don’t know what happened but all I know for sure is that he seemed to have broke up with his girlfriend. The thing that REALLY bothers me though is that, I learned this through a friend, he was saying that his gf cheated on him, sexting other dudes and even had sex with someone, and was basically very possessive and made him cut off a lot of people. I was very shocked to hear that as I thought she seemed to be a very nice person, and was pretty pissed.
> 
> ...



That shit is messed. 

Whatever you decide to do, I just hope that this is the one and only time they do it, and that they learn from it. There is no reason to be so toxic. Be sad if you lose a relationship but holy crap don't go running a smear campaign! Damn.

Considering you got the information second hand, it could be important that you confront them and get an answer straight from them. It's never a good feeling, most people would hate the feeling of confrontation, but sometimes it'll reveal the truth/set the person straight.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Unfortunately I am using a reel mower. I tried doing it but it won't actually lift up, the handle bar is too flexible XD


Oh, OW. Yeah, that's going to be a pain. Only thing that I can recall remotely helping is getting a running start (and then tempering your expectations as to how far that running start is going to get you) XD

One time I did edging next to the neighbor's fence with kitchen shears. THE BLISTERS I TELLS YA.



TyraWadman said:


> God this sucks. Two hours of trying to make this thing work (today and last night) and I can't even say I'm a 1/4 of the way done.
> FUCKING BABY PINECONES KEEP  GETTING CAUGHT AND JAM THE BLADES
> Plus the trash blowing into my yard, I thought I got it all but it looks like grass has grown over a lot of the smaller shite.
> Guh....


Clearly you need an army of trained squirrels to de-pinecone your yard. 



Erix said:


> I just don’t know what to think.
> 
> My cousin, I don’t know what happened but all I know for sure is that he seemed to have broke up with his girlfriend. The thing that REALLY bothers me though is that, I learned this through a friend, he was saying that his gf cheated on him, sexting other dudes and even had sex with someone, and was basically very possessive and made him cut off a lot of people. I was very shocked to hear that as I thought she seemed to be a very nice person, and was pretty pissed.
> 
> ...


Three real possibilities:

1. He completely made it up wholesale because he was mad about the breakup.

2. He was telling 100% truth and took it back because he was worried it'd come back to bite him.

3. _Something_ happened, and being upset after the breakup he made a molehill out of a mountain to one degree or another. 

Like, abusive partners (and being controlling to the point of making someone cut out people without a _very_ good reason is absolutely abusive) are often very good at seeming nice to others. Hell, they wouldn't get to be abusive _partners_ if they weren't capable of being nice when it suited them, yanno? So it's quite possible she seemed to be a very nice person and did shitty things. It's something that happens.

It's also... sadly kind of a Thing in some circles for people to smacktalk exes, especially if the breakup wasn't amicable. I don't know if your cousin has that kind of friends, but if he does, or if he watches media in which people act like that, that could influence him. When I was working at a high school library, I overheard some of the kids talking smack about a guy one of the girls had slept with over something which frankly sounded considerate, not something to be mocked. (Not going into details because PG-13 forum and there's no way to sanitize those comments.) There were like 5-6 of them there, and none of them spoke up about it being shitty.

And, well. Sometimes when you're upset, things seem worse than they are and your imagination runs away with you. (Sometimes even when you're not upset. My dad has a bad habit of making up scenarios in his head and then accepting them as true. He decided my kid brother's neighbor was probably a drug dealer because the guy had a particular type of dog or something daft like that, I forget the details.) So maybe she sent a few flirty messages to someone and that grew into a big boogieman in his head. Maybe she remarked a few times that it'd be nice if he didn't spend quite so much time with John and Steve and spent a bit more time with her. 

I'm not going to say anything about what scenario might be true in your cousin's case, just food for thought and general observations on the wide spectrum of "how true might the story be?" It _is_ absolutely fucked up to make stuff up about a person, and if that's indeed what he did he does deserve to be set straight. I don't suppose you know any friends of his ex's that might be willing to share her side of the story?


----------



## Erix (May 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> That shit is messed.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, I just hope that this is the one and only time they do it, and that they learn from it. There is no reason to be so toxic. Be sad if you lose a relationship but holy crap don't go running a smear campaign! Damn.
> 
> Considering you got the information second hand, it could be important that you confront them and get an answer straight from them. It's never a good feeling, most people would hate the feeling of confrontation, but sometimes it'll reveal the truth/set the person straight.


I hear you Tyra

Ultimately decided it’s probably for the best that I confront him since I doubt he’ll ever actually come to talk to me about this. If he was telling my friend not to tell anyone about what he said, I have little faith he’ll actually come to talk to me about it. Plus, I gotta remember he just came off a break up, whether the story is true or not, I want to be there for him to either set him straight or be there to let him vent.



quoting_mungo said:


> Three real possibilities:
> 
> 1. He completely made it up wholesale because he was mad about the breakup.
> 
> ...


Sadly I don’t know any of her friends, so that wouldn’t really work out. I get a lot of what you’re saying though, and I very much appreciate the input! I think all in all, I’ve got to be open minded when I talk to him, let him say the things he wants to say straight to my face and go from there.

Thanks Mungo and Tyra for your guys’s valuable insight! It means a lot truly!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2022)

The wheel broke off to my new mower.
GG


----------



## Erix (May 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The wheel broke off to my new mower.
> GG


Just tape it back on and you won’t be able to tell the difference!

200 IQ, EZ

You can thank me later~ =w0


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 21, 2022)

Does anyone else here who sees a therapist/psychiatrist have a hard time explaining your issues? I feel like they always want and care about the specifics and the cause of the problem, but not how I feel and what I do I do with it. I especially don't want to talk about my triggers for rather obvious reasons. I feel like my friends naturally know better on how to help me cope with my emotions and all.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 21, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Does anyone else here who sees a therapist/psychiatrist have a hard time explaining your issues? I feel like they always want and care about the specifics and the cause of the problem, but not how I feel and what I do I do with it. I especially don't want to talk about my triggers for rather obvious reasons. I feel like my friends naturally know better on how to help me cope with my emotions and all.



I have had the same experience. It seems like talking with them does nothing. They are just drug dispensers.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 21, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have had the same experience. It seems like talking with them does nothing. They are just drug dispensers.


Exactly, and it's questionable if they even genuinely care either. They get paid well, but our friends don't yet they still offer their time to help you out.


----------



## TR273 (May 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The wheel broke off to my new mower.
> GG


Time to break out the scythe.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 21, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Exactly, and it's questionable if they even genuinely care either. They get paid well, but our friends don't yet they still offer their time to help you out.



1/5 genuinely seem to care. I’ve been through enough to provide that statistic with sufficient sample size.
Yes, my close friends do far more to help me


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Does anyone else here who sees a therapist/psychiatrist have a hard time explaining your issues? I feel like they always want and care about the specifics and the cause of the problem, but not how I feel and what I do I do with it. I especially don't want to talk about my triggers for rather obvious reasons. I feel like my friends naturally know better on how to help me cope with my emotions and all.



If you can address the root of the problem, then you might not need to rely on coping techniques as often. Or they can possibly provide better ones.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 21, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Does anyone else here who sees a therapist/psychiatrist have a hard time explaining your issues? I feel like they always want and care about the specifics and the cause of the problem, but not how I feel and what I do I do with it. I especially don't want to talk about my triggers for rather obvious reasons. I feel like my friends naturally know better on how to help me cope with my emotions and all.


Asking specific questions if there’s something specific you need from them isn’t a magic bullet, but does help. “I feel like <something>; how do I manage it?” They don’t ask about specifics as misery porn, and most of them do want to help.

Like, I’ve definitely met some… bottom of the barrel picks, but not the majority. 



Parabellum3 said:


> Exactly, and it's questionable if they even genuinely care either. They get paid well, but our friends don't yet they still offer their time to help you out.


It’s important to remember that support has to go both ways in friendships, mind. It’s great when friends are able to offer support, but sometimes being a shoulder comes at a cost. I’m still learning to say “I’m sorry, but I don’t have it in me to handle your problems right now.” Always a good idea to do what you can to verify that you’re not going to overburden your friends when seeking their support.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> If you can address the root of the problem, then you might not need to rely on coping techniques as often. Or they can possibly provide better ones.



I’m coping. I have a quarter ounce of weed and a full liquor cabinet.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 21, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Does anyone else here who sees a therapist/psychiatrist have a hard time explaining your issues? I feel like they always want and care about the specifics and the cause of the problem, but not how I feel and what I do I do with it. I especially don't want to talk about my triggers for rather obvious reasons. I feel like my friends naturally know better on how to help me cope with my emotions and all.


My parents had me go to a therapist and all that came out of it is he's a furry now


----------



## Rayd (May 21, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Got to be honest, I haven't taken that kind of medication and I'm not certain about what you've been prescribed. However, there is an adjustment period for medication used to treat depression, so just aware of that when you take them. Also, take them only as prescribed, obviously, and mind any interactions with anything in your diet, though you've said you don't drink.


i'm just going to wait until either i stop feeling bad about not taking them or i cave and start taking them. cause i'm obviously not getting over this with a level headed attitude.


----------



## Rayd (May 21, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Does anyone else here who sees a therapist/psychiatrist have a hard time explaining your issues? I feel like they always want and care about the specifics and the cause of the problem, but not how I feel and what I do I do with it. I especially don't want to talk about my triggers for rather obvious reasons. I feel like my friends naturally know better on how to help me cope with my emotions and all.


i do, with just about everything i feel psychologically, actually. not in like a "this is super uncomfortable for me to talk about so i won't" kind of way, but in a physically really difficult sort of way. there's just so many thoughts so unique and nuanced in nature that it's hard to express it verbally. and if i do try i just get super distressed because i just butcher it big time and feel like i've given a false understanding to somebody about what it is i'm talking about.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 21, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i do, with just about everything i feel psychologically, actually. not in like a "this is super uncomfortable for me to talk about so i won't" kind of way, but in a physically really difficult sort of way. there's just so many thoughts so unique and nuanced in nature that it's hard to express it verbally. and if i do try i just get super distressed because i just butcher it big time and feel like i've given a false understanding to somebody about what it is i'm talking about.


I'm same there yep
Cannot like, explain myself or how I feel with any semblance of accuracy


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> My new reel mower keeps jamming every other minute. Not good.
> 
> It's probably because the grass is too tall. I couldn't get it bought and set up when the season started. <X)


Yeah, grass has to be not much taller than what your mower is set to. When I was using my reel mower, I mowed three times a week to stay ahead of the grass. Also, I saw where your wheel fell off. That might not be too hard to put back on. Check YooToob for vids on sharpening a reel mower and how wheels go on and off.

And . . . Ants! Big, Black Ants!! Had to spray for them again this year. Been this way ever since the house next door went vacant. No food for them? I dunno, just spray for the little devils and the small ones that live in the cracks of the sidewalk. If they would just learn not to push up a mound of fine dirt in the middle of the walk, I might leave them alone. Also need to weed and feed the lawn this year.

Plus . . . Humidity! And related Static Electricity! If it's over 60% humidity, I can't breathe, where's my inhaler. 40-50%, me and my guitars are good to go. Under 30%, STATIC ELECTRICITY!!! I get shocked just walking through the house or getting out of my truck! My humidifier chamber for my CPAP machine goes through a whole fill of water, 8 ounes or more in seven hours or so when the humidity is too low. IF it's 40-50%, then it uses just a few ounces of distilled water.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Yeah, grass has to be not much taller than what your mower is set to. When I was using my reel mower, I mowed three times a week to stay ahead of the grass. Also, I saw where your wheel fell off. That might not be too hard to put back on. Check YooToob for vids on sharpening a reel mower and how wheels go on and off.
> 
> And . . . Ants! Big, Black Ants!! Had to spray for them again this year. Been this way ever since the house next door went vacant. No food for them? I dunno, just spray for the little devils and the small ones that live in the cracks of the sidewalk. If they would just learn not to push up a mound of fine dirt in the middle of the walk, I might leave them alone. Also need to weed and feed the lawn this year.
> 
> Plus . . . Humidity! And related Static Electricity! If it's over 60% humidity, I can't breathe, where's my inhaler. 40-50%, me and my guitars are good to go. Under 30%, STATIC ELECTRICITY!!! I get shocked just walking through the house or getting out of my truck! My humidifier chamber for my CPAP machine goes through a whole fill of water, 8 ounes or more in seven hours or so when the humidity is too low. IF it's 40-50%, then it uses just a few ounces of distilled water.



I've actually done my searching but there is no video on this particular brand. It doesn't look like there was anything holding it together to be honest. Just a plastic hole that no longer has any grip. Looks like it's just supposed to be popped back on, but it wont stay on for more than a few seconds. :[


----------



## Bababooey (May 22, 2022)

Spoiler: Content Warning: Necrophilia, murder, SA



Someone tried to commission me to draw Isabelle from Animal crossing naked and dead, hanging with a noose around her neck post sexual assault.



I wish I was making this up. I really do.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 22, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Does anyone else here who sees a therapist/psychiatrist have a hard time explaining your issues? I feel like they always want and care about the specifics and the cause of the problem, but not how I feel and what I do I do with it. I especially don't want to talk about my triggers for rather obvious reasons. I feel like my friends naturally know better on how to help me cope with my emotions and all.



There's a chance that your not able to verbalize certain things, especially if it involves traumatic experiences. I can't talk about my trauma either, not even to my therapist which makes adressing it very very difficult.


----------



## SirRob (May 22, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Spoiler: Content Warning: Necrophilia, murder, SA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sorry, I was just really salty that she kept beating me in Smash and I had to exact my vengeance somehow


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I've actually done my searching but there is no video on this particular brand. It doesn't look like there was anything holding it together to be honest. Just a plastic hole that no longer has any grip. Looks like it's just supposed to be popped back on, but it wont stay on for more than a few seconds. :[


Wow, most reel mowers are made by just a few companies. Some have an actual nut holding the wheel on and others just have a plastic keeper that presses into the hole once the wheel is on the axle. By putting the keeper plug in place it pinches down on the axle to secure it. Well, worst case is good old electrical tape to make the axle big enough to hold the wheel.

Could you share the brand and model so I could try to help?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 22, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Wow, most reel mowers are made by just a few companies. Some have an actual nut holding the wheel on and others just have a plastic keeper that presses into the hole once the wheel is on the axle. By putting the keeper plug in place it pinches down on the axle to secure it. Well, worst case is good old electrical tape to make the axle big enough to hold the wheel.
> 
> Could you share the brand and model so I could try to help?


Of course! Here is the ad 






						General PDP Template
					






					www.canadiantire.ca


----------



## TyraWadman (May 22, 2022)

So tired. So itchy.
Maybe I'll just hire someone to do my lawn this month. TnT


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 22, 2022)

Only got 3 hours of sleep. I was tossing and turning, and eventually had sleep paralysis last night. It was weird, I was hurled into my closet, then got stuck under it's doors, somehow? I dunno, but I woke drenched in sweat and couldn't go back to sleep lol.

so guess I'm tired today. and I hate being tired, because this dumb crap happens:

*unscews top of head*
*is full of stale popcorn*
anyone want some? it's flavored like tv static.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 22, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> Only got 3 hours of sleep. I was tossing and turning, and eventually had sleep paralysis last night. It was weird, I was hurled into my closet, then got stuck under it's doors, somehow? I dunno, but I woke drenched in sweat and couldn't go back to sleep lol.
> 
> so guess I'm tired today. and I hate being tired, because this dumb crap happens:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the sleep paralysis though. It's interesting the things we might see but the feeling of it is just terrible. 

The last one I had felt like someone crawling over my sleeping body and tapping me on the shoulder three times. I was terrified cause I lived alone!


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Sorry to hear about the sleep paralysis though. It's interesting the things we might see but the feeling of it is just terrible.
> 
> The last one I had felt like someone crawling over my sleeping body and tapping me on the shoulder three times. I was terrified cause I lived alone!


Oh jeez. Yeah, it can be very creepy. It's usually just really weird for me, but there's this dark feeling after waking up that can linger for a while. That's what creeps me out the most, is that weird feeling after waking, like something just.. isn't right.

Although once I had a pretty bad one that might be worth mentioning. I remember watching a 20-something legged tarantula crawl up my wall, before closing my eyes and trying to go back to sleep, but then I heard someone inhaling really loudly. So I opened them again, and there was a mummy with black bandages sitting on my chest trying to suck my breath out through my mouth. It saw me look at it, yelled something unintelligible at me, and vanished as I woke up. Scared the crap out of me.

But in a weird way, I thought the mummy was kinda cute and I'm sad that I haven't seen it since. like c'mon, you just gonna kiss me all evil like that and leave? you're playing with my heart, sleep paralysis demon. not cool.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 22, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> Oh jeez. Yeah, it can be very creepy. It's usually just really weird for me, but there's this dark feeling after waking up that can linger for a while. That's what creeps me out the most, is that weird feeling after waking, like something just.. isn't right.
> 
> Although once I had a pretty bad one that might be worth mentioning. I remember watching a 20-something legged tarantula crawl up my wall, before closing my eyes and trying to go back to sleep, but then I heard someone inhaling really loudly. So I opened them again, and there was a mummy with black bandages sitting on my chest trying to suck my breath out through my mouth. It saw me look at it, yelled something unintelligible at me, and vanished as I woke up. Scared the crap out of me.
> 
> But in a weird way, I thought the mummy was kinda cute and I'm sad that I haven't seen it since. like c'mon, you just gonna kiss me all evil like that and leave? you're playing with my heart, sleep paralysis demon. not cool.



XD omg I know right? Why he gotta play with your heart like that??? These sleep paralysis demons are such a big tease sometimes. :')

The only rotted fellow I've seen was merged with my bedroom door and I could only see his limbs twitching while I was paralyzed on the bed. And then I heard pyramid heads knife scraping on the floor as he circled me but it made no sense because the floor was carpeted. XD


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

I wish I was brave enough to do it


----------



## ben909 (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wish I was brave enough to do it








guessinf what "it" is, but if it is what i am guessing then no


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> XD omg I know right? Why he gotta play with your heart like that??? These sleep paralysis demons are such a big tease sometimes. :')
> 
> The only rotted fellow I've seen was merged with my bedroom door and I could only see his limbs twitching while I was paralyzed on the bed. And then I heard pyramid heads knife scraping on the floor as he circled me but it made no sense because the floor was carpeted. XD


I actually think it was a she, somehow. for something so terrifying, she was too cute >v<

It's just so strange what your brain can muster up, sometimes. Especially in that weird twilight zone between sleep and awake. All logic goes out the window, and the hallucinations can be very realistic. And if you have like, coats hanging on doors, or a messy room, or whatever for your brain to warp into hallucinations, it's pretty much game over, you're done. Time to wake up, day's started. Part of why I clean my room now lol.

Like, I would probably need a new door after experiencing the door thing you described. Wouldn't be able to look at it the same way. Every time I walked into or out of the bedroom, I'd have to stare at and be like, "I'm watchin' you, Twitchy.."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

So, some months ago, I was told I'd eventually have to pack up my entire room - both bedroom and living space - so the floor could be redone.  They wanted a proper floor instead of wall-to-wall carpeting (which is a TERRIBLE thing to maintain, especially in a temperate and humid area like New York State).

Well, June's the month where they're finally doing it.

By the time my parents get back from their vacation next week, pretty much my entire room's contents need to be in the garage.

This means it's also time for me to throw some things out.  To wit:

There's an ancient laptop I've had for a while where the battery doesn't work properly.  You people don't want this thing - parts of it are held together by duct tape.  And while I AM keeping at least one more computer around than the one I use regularly, I've got two others - a Windows 7 era machine and one that'd been around for the 3.1 days.  In a pinch, I can get away with taking just one of those two.
Back before I had LED lighting and VR base stations, my VR headset relied on proper ambient lighting to function.  But the bulbs above got too hot.  So I used battery lanterns whenever I wanted to do VR gaming.  Now that I have the right lights, I don't need 6 of these lanterns - I'm going down to just 2.
My old Oculus Rift S headset.  I want nothing to do with Oculus anymore, so I'm getting rid of this thing.  Once again, foam parts held on with duct tape, but this one at least functions.
I may actually be ditching some of the collection of flashlights and lighting implements I accumulated in my weird consumerism kick over the last year or two.  Some just don't work well with me.
There's an old "Wildlife Fact File" thing I have somewhere in my closet.  Interesting collection piece (though it's not 100% complete), but the Internet and proper books cover for it at this point.
I might find more I have to throw out.  We'll see.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 22, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i'm just going to wait until either i stop feeling bad about not taking them or i cave and start taking them. cause i'm obviously not getting over this with a level headed attitude.


It's your decision, but whatever you do, discuss it with your therapists to keep them informed. Sorry you have to worry about that.


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

ben909 said:


> guessinf what "it" is, but if it is what i am guessing then no


There’s no point to this life


----------



## Punji (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wish I was brave enough to do it


You're brave enough to avoid it and face the day again.

It's a cowardly way out, too scared to face tomorrow. You're brave enough.


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

Punji said:


> You're brave enough to avoid it and face the day again.
> 
> It's a cowardly way out, too scared to face tomorrow. You're brave enough.


I know you’re trying to help but I’ve heard this all before.


----------



## Punji (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> I know you’re trying to help but I’ve heard this all before.


Then you know there are enough people who care about you and want you to be safe and happy.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> I know you’re trying to help but I’ve heard this all before.


The thing to keep in mind if you are feeling like ending it, is that it'll have a massive impact on those around you.

It'll be horrible for your family and friends. It's not just your life that will be hurt. People do care about you. Sometimes it doesn't feel like it, but they do.


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> The thing to keep in mind if you are feeling like ending it, is that it'll have a massive impact on those around you.
> 
> It'll be horrible for your family and friends. It's not just your life that will be hurt. People do care about you. Sometimes it doesn't feel like it, but they do.


I don’t want to make the decision based off of guilt, but of my own desire to live if that makes sense.


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

Punji said:


> Then you know there are enough people who care about you and want you to be safe and happy.


Nah people only care if you are alive that’s it usually.


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> There’s no point to this life



I know you don't know me, but I've been through some seriously messed up head stuff myself so I just wanted to say this:

*hugs*

It's okay. Even if it's not okay. It's okay if it's not okay. Like how broken glass still makes rainbows in the sun, a broken soul still shines with beautiful colors in the right light. Your life could be shattered into pieces but it is still beautiful. Never think that it is worthless or pointless and never throw it away.

Bravery is stupid. Be strong instead, find the strength and courage to get through this. You will. 

look at it this way. the worse you feel right now, the stormier it is in your head, the better it will feel one day when the sun comes out. it's an uphill battle right now, but one day you'll make it to the top and be able to catch your breath. You'll be able to point back to this abyss in your life and say "look, that's what I had to fight to get here. so stay out of my way, because I'm close to leveling up and you look like a _therapist_."


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> Nah people only care if you are alive that’s it usually.



I want you to be an artist.


----------



## Fenja Weaver (May 22, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have had the same experience. It seems like talking with them does nothing. They are just drug dispensers.


Well psychiatrist might fall under this category but psychotherapists and psychologists are legally forbidden to perscribe any medicamention :v


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> There’s no point to this life



Intense suicidal thoughts are usually transient- the worst can last only a few hours.
Do you live with your family? Watch television or take an evening walk with them and when you've finished that you may find your feelings have improved substantially. 

If you have recurrent suicidal thoughts please tell somebody in real life so that you can get some professional advice.


----------



## Punji (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> Nah people only care if you are alive that’s it usually.


Don't make me assemble a team of professional ghost busters to prove you wrong.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 22, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> There's a chance that your not able to verbalize certain things, especially if it involves traumatic experiences. I can't talk about my trauma either, not even to my therapist which makes adressing it very very difficult.


My psych acts more like my parents, they’re like _fix the problem and if you still feel bad here are some meds._


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Intense suicidal thoughts are usually transient- the worst can last only a few hours.
> Do you live with your family? Watch television or take an evening walk with them and when you've finished that you may find your feelings have improved substantially.
> 
> If you have recurrent suicidal thoughts please tell somebody in real life so that you can get some professional advice.


They always come back doesn't matter what meds or therapists I take/visit


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> There’s no point to this life


Ive struggled with suicidal thoughts in the past before. Luckily I havent had them in a long time. Find something just anything that will motivate you to keep going. It can be something really petty and stupid, for me it was wanting to see the new star wars movies and finish the wings of fire book series. Ive heard that having a pet helps out as well.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> They always come back doesn't matter what meds or therapists I take/visit


They do. I can't tell you when they'll stop coming back - or if they will. What I can tell you is that depression brain is a dirty, dirty liar, and to take most of what it says with a handful of salt. I get more suicidal ideation when I'm in a low period, and less when I'm keeping busy with things that manage to engage me in ways that keep depression brain from idling. High stress makes me more likely to have suicidal thoughts or self harm impulses (and my stress tolerance is pretty much nonexistant). 

There's still good days. Embrace those. Find something that can distract you on bad days. Therapy helps, and meds help, but neither is magic. Maybe you just haven't found the one that really clicks with you yet. Maybe you need time, because healing is hard work. I don't know. 

Suicidal thoughts are no fun, and it's discouraging when they keep coming back, I know that. Depression brain is still a dirty lying liar.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wish I was brave enough to do it


(Recent) suicide attempt survivor here. Trust me, you don't want to.

The moment of clarity after you've already acted is the most horrifying thing you will ever experience.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Of course! Here is the ad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it uses a washer that goes on the axle, then a C clip to hold things together. If your axle cover is still in place on the wheel, the parts might still be under the cover. Hope this helps.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 23, 2022)

Background: I'm terrible at plants. Like... there's a reason I tell people not to get me plants for birthdays etc - I end up killing them through neglect. Not out of malice, I just don't remember things like "water the plants" on a regular basis.

So boyfriend is gone for two weeks. And he likes gardening. So along with regular things that're usually in his court like mowing the lawn, I'm also responsible for keeping his plants alive. Ahahaha. I'm really worried he'll come home to ALL THE DEAD PLANTS, but I'm tryyying. And my dad brought around MORE plants yesterday so that's another set of things to somehow not kill. Also the stupid lawn is like half a foot and I'm pretty sure it's bothering the neighbors, so I really need to get that done. Somehow.

I have no idea where to get the energy and executive function for this. Too much responsibility. ;_;


----------



## Kope (May 23, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Background: I'm terrible at plants. Like... there's a reason I tell people not to get me plants for birthdays etc - I end up killing them through neglect. Not out of malice, I just don't remember things like "water the plants" on a regular basis.
> 
> So boyfriend is gone for two weeks. And he likes gardening. So along with regular things that're usually in his court like mowing the lawn, I'm also responsible for keeping his plants alive. Ahahaha. I'm really worried he'll come home to ALL THE DEAD PLANTS, but I'm tryyying. And my dad brought around MORE plants yesterday so that's another set of things to somehow not kill. Also the stupid lawn is like half a foot and I'm pretty sure it's bothering the neighbors, so I really need to get that done. Somehow.
> 
> I have no idea where to get the energy and executive function for this. Too much responsibility. ;_;


Buy new plants to replace old ones :3


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 23, 2022)

Half a foot of grass was a very conservative estimate. Some of those fucking dandelions came up to my knees and the grass wasn't much shorter. I only did the front and sides, not the back, and the lawn looks a bit like a 5-year-old who tried to cut his own hair, but it's mowed. I'm tired enough I could cry. (No, seriously, I'm _actually_ close to tears from exhaustion.)



Kope said:


> Buy new plants to replace old ones :3


Hahaha. Be hard to replace his garden plants without it being blatantly obvious - half-grown gourds aren't exactly a dime a dozen, especially here. XD


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 23, 2022)

Just read the entire run of the webcomic Crimson Flag in one day. Now I have a splitting headache and a serious disillusionment with reality
...well, I always have the latter, but it's worse right now

good comic tho, I recommend it a ton


----------



## Kope (May 23, 2022)

Me but with sugar


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> View attachment 132442
> Me but with sugar


Yup, but i will agree with coffee


----------



## TyraWadman (May 24, 2022)

Why can't I have nice dreams more often and without the extreme heeeeeat

Last year was the same thing. Now I had a dream I was basically in a dating sim. Suspiciously living in a mansion, with pets and sharing the rent with a bunch of random anime dudes. I also had this ability to tame any animal that came my way. I felt like a Mary sue.

I was cautious the whole time wondering why everyone was so friendly and was suspicious at the fact that I seemed to get along with everyone so well. Then i had that light bulb moment XD

Lots of adventures and emotions, including loss and sadness.


----------



## Kope (May 24, 2022)

I’ve found a reason not to off myself now. The quality of healthcare and mental wards in this country. Thanks America


----------



## TyraWadman (May 24, 2022)

Work keeps using the term tf for transfer and there's things called FA and Bans and I just keep getting triggered every ten minutes or so


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> They always come back doesn't matter what meds or therapists I take/visit


(from a medical talk I attended about field science and exploration)
In the general population self-harming behaviours are most common between the ages of 16 and 23. 

You're inside that age bracket and you might find that self destructive feelings begin to decrease on their own as you get older. 
Of course, I cannot offer bespoke or specific assurances that they will.


----------



## Rimna (May 24, 2022)

When I quit this job, I thought that I'll be able to get unemployment benefits that pay a percentage of my salary. Today as I learned, it turns out that even IF I quality for these benefits, I'll be getting 9 euros per day for every working day, so that's a total of less than 200 euros a month for 3 months, after which I no longer get any money. 

In other words, if I don't find a job within a few months I'm fucked, and dead by the end of the year. Up until this point I've always had hope for the future, believing that things will turn out alright eventually but I don't see it happening. From all the jobs I've ever applied to for the past 6 years, I've only been called for an interview by 5 employers.

Yeah, this can only end one way.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 24, 2022)

Rimna said:


> When I quit this job, I thought that I'll be able to get unemployment benefits that pay a percentage of my salary. Today as I learned, it turns out that even IF I quality for these benefits, I'll be getting 9 euros per day for every working day, so that's a total of less than 200 euros a month for 3 months, after which I no longer get any money.
> 
> In other words, if I don't find a job within a few months I'm fucked, and dead by the end of the year. Up until this point I've always had hope for the future, believing that things will turn out alright eventually but I don't see it happening. From all the jobs I've ever applied to for the past 6 years, I've only been called for an interview by 5 employers.
> 
> Yeah, this can only end one way.


I anticipao the worst every time but I'm still here! Just don't be afraid to reach out and ask for help from family and friends of you ever need it!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2022)

Rimna said:


> When I quit this job, I thought that I'll be able to get unemployment benefits that pay a percentage of my salary. Today as I learned, it turns out that even IF I quality for these benefits, I'll be getting 9 euros per day for every working day, so that's a total of less than 200 euros a month for 3 months, after which I no longer get any money.
> 
> In other words, if I don't find a job within a few months I'm fucked, and dead by the end of the year. Up until this point I've always had hope for the future, believing that things will turn out alright eventually but I don't see it happening. From all the jobs I've ever applied to for the past 6 years, I've only been called for an interview by 5 employers.
> 
> Yeah, this can only end one way.



Rimna what's the format of your CV/resumé, out of interest?

Maybe other people working similar jobs to you can help optimise it.


----------



## Rimna (May 24, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Rimna what's the format of your CV/resumé, out of interest?
> 
> Maybe other people working similar jobs to you can help optimise it.



I have only two friends irl and I was referred by one of them for the job I just quit. The other guy works something completely different and I helped him write his CV.

I don't think the problem is with my CV or cover letters.


----------



## Kope (May 24, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> (from a medical talk I attended about field science and exploration)
> In the general population self-harming behaviours are most common between the ages of 16 and 23.
> 
> You're inside that age bracket and you might find that self destructive feelings begin to decrease on their own as you get older.
> Of course, I cannot offer bespoke or specific assurances that they will.


I have cut myself before and it relieves the pain if that makes sense (I didn’t go deep enough to leave scars cause I’m a wuss of course)


----------



## Luxibutt (May 24, 2022)

I deleted my post. I just needed to write down my feelings.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 24, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I deleted my post. I just needed to write down my feelings.


Done that before


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> I have cut myself before and it relieves the pain if that makes sense (I didn’t go deep enough to leave scars cause I’m a wuss of course)



Have you tried exercising?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 24, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I have only two friends irl and I was referred by one of them for the job I just quit. The other guy works something completely different and I helped him write his CV.
> 
> I don't think the problem is with my CV or cover letters.


Is it your field is too narrow or specialised? My skillsets/training were kind of odd, being that I had training in many disiplines but none of them were congruent with one another.

I've always been able to find a job when I needed it. It takes perseverence and the ability to step outside your comfort zone and take a job that is not something you excel at but something you think you could do. Not suggesting you flip burgers, hell no I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy but you need to diversify a bit, if your skillset is narrow. Just some suggestions from my lifetime of working, some forty-seven years of busting my behind.


----------



## Kope (May 24, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Have you tried exercising?


Yes didn’t really do much for me


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yes didn’t really do much for me



I doubt you even tried it. At most you did five pushups or something and then decided that it was too hard. You also didn't see immediate results, frustrating you further.

Life doesn't work like that. There needs to be consistent and sustained effort applied to anything worth doing before you see results.

It took me 3 months to lose about 30 pounds, 3 years of living on my own to win my own battle with depression (turns out I needed space and the ability to self-actualize without any input from third-party sources ), and two years before I learned how to socially function around people (I did this when I was around 21 or 22 and in Job Corps). It took me two years to save up my first 10k (after having paid off 8,000 dollars worth of consumer debt while earning 24k a year after taxes) and it's going to take me about ten to hit my first 100k. It's going to take me months before I see any serious gains from the current workout routine that I'm trying out because that's just how working out goes. Results are slow.

Working out sucks, dieting sucks, e-cycling 20 miles in 90+ degree Texas heat on the weekend with no cloud cover along a busy street sucks, and working a physically-demanding job for 50 hours/week sucks. But working out/e-cycling helps my mental state and helps me sleep better because I tire myself out before bed, I like having money in my bank account, and I like having knees that are thankful that I'm not pushing 200 pounds.

Like a huge portion of other self-loathing and miserable furries, your main problem is that you're lazy. You're _incredibly _lazy. It's so painfully obvious. The fact that no one here has the balls to tell you this other than me (because of-fucking-course it's RAM talking shit again, right?) is just downright criminal. It's easier to complain and pretend that existence itself is actively denying you a meager slice of happiness when in reality you're doing this to yourself by not really putting forth any real effort to make something of your one life.

No one on this forum can help you with this. Virtual internet hugs from a bunch of anonymous furries who lowkey don't give two flying fucks about you won't help you with this. A therapist can't help you with this. Anti-depression meds won't help you with this. You cannot medicate, complain, e-hug, or therapy your way out of this one.

Either do the work to make a life for yourself or remain miserable. Those are your two options.

And no your damn autism isn't an excuse either. I know 3 or 4 autistic people right now on Discord who actually get shit done on the regular. They do the work and they get results. I suspect they realize deep down that the world doesn't care at all about autistic people or whatever hardships that they may face and instead expects them to perform just like everyone else. Rather than mope about it, they accepted this reality and adapted accordingly.   

Honestly the best thing that would help you right now is if whoever is taking care of  you were to kick you out and force you to fend for yourself.

You'd straighten your act out real quick.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 25, 2022)

Womp womp. Overspent my spoons (yesterday and the day before) and now feeling like there’s not enough sleep in the world to recover. Bed gravity is off the charts. I know it will pass long as I don’t do anything stupid like overexert myself _yet again_, but I have shit that literally needed to be done yesterday so…

Fingers crossed I don’t end up with an even worse spoon hangover tomorrow.


----------



## Rimna (May 25, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Is it your field is too narrow or specialised? My skillsets/training were kind of odd, being that I had training in many disiplines but none of them were congruent with one another.
> 
> I've always been able to find a job when I needed it. It takes perseverence and the ability to step outside your comfort zone and take a job that is not something you excel at but something you think you could do. Not suggesting you flip burgers, hell no I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy but you need to diversify a bit, if your skillset is narrow. Just some suggestions from my lifetime of working, some forty-seven years of busting my behind.



No, I've only worked customer service jobs which is a very common position around here.

I really thought that I'd be able to get more money from the unemployment benefits, because I knew that they pay 60% of my past wages for 3 months - so my plan was to take the summer off to improve my health. However, it turns out those 60% don't apply for me because of the specific law/article I resigned under. Instead, if I get approved for the benefits - and they might decline my application - I'll be getting 189 euros a month at most.

I didn't want to move out again, but I have no choice. I wanted to be able to work in my home town so I can help my parents and look after them because they are not getting any younger. I won't be able to help them if I'm unemployed. We also happen to live in the poorest region of the poorest country in the EU. For the most part, jobs here pay 350-400 euros/month BEFORE tax. Now that's not enough to afford food daily if you want to be able to pay the bills as well. In other words, it's no way to live.

Yesterday I applied for at least 30 jobs in different fields - customer service, hospitality(hotels and parks), fintech(risk management/customer verification/fraud prevention), online marketing, data processing, office administrator, I applied for warehouse work too. I cannot do heavy manual labour due to health issues I have - when I was a teen, I had a bad case of scoliosis and a badly herniated disk. I was told by a neurologist that I'll be lucky if I can even sit up on my own and a neurosurgeon told me I need spinal surgery to get better. I didn't have a surgery and the scoliosis is mostly gone but this stops me from doing heavy manual labour.

One of the jobs I applied for, which was advertised as "completely remote", denied me almost instantly because "they're not looking for people from my region".
Here's the job:








						Apply now - 5CA Careers
					






					careers.5ca.com
				



_Working from home
Working from home is an adventure that you will love taking part in. Whether you just don't like sitting in an office 8 hours a day, dislike the commute, or you just want to spend more time at home – Working remotely is the perfect way to work in our current, digital world._

And here's their automatic, no-reply email:





Nowhere did they state which regions of the world they are looking to hire from - I wouldn't have applied if they did.

I'm not just sitting around waiting for work to come out of nowhere - I am actively seeking jobs and I hope that at least one of the companies I applied for will interview me.


----------



## Kope (May 25, 2022)

RAM said:


> I doubt you even tried it. At most you did five pushups or something and then decided that it was too hard. You also didn't see immediate results, frustrating you further.
> 
> Life doesn't work like that. There needs to be consistent and sustained effort applied to anything worth doing before you see results.
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier I have done 100 push ups sit ups and squats for 3 months. The tough love thing you're doing here won't work for me unfortunately.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> Like I said earlier I have done 100 push ups sit ups and squats for 3 months. The tough love thing you're doing here won't work for me unfortunately.


Eh, don’t listen to him; exercise is healthy, don’t get me wrong, but it’s not a one-size-fits-all solution. There _is_ research suggesting it can be as effective as antidepressants for mild to moderate depression, but like any other treatment how your body responds is going to be individual. Best option, as per the latest best practice/research/foo I’ve seen, remains a combination of treatments.

I do hope you find what’s the best option for you to manage your individual issues, because you don’t deserve feeling shitty. No one does. And no one, myself included, can tell you what exactly will work for you. All we can do is offer advice and encouragement based on our own experience and knowledge.

(I have gotten the “don’t let your depression stop you” thing from people close to me before, and all it is, in my experience, is failure to recognize that what has worked for the speaker isn’t a universal solution. I could try to metaphorically muscle through, and I would end up suffering for it. Been there, done that, spent a month or more having migraines more days than not.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 25, 2022)

RAM said:


> And no your damn autism isn't an excuse either. I know 3 or 4 autistic people right now on Discord who actually get shit done on the regular. They do the work and they get results. I suspect they realize deep down that the world doesn't care at all about autistic people or whatever hardships that they may face and instead expects them to perform just like everyone else. Rather than mope about it, they accepted this reality and adapted accordingly.


Do us a little favor, would you?

Look up "spoon theory" as it pertains to autism (it relates to total energy available through the day), bring it up with those 3-4 autistic Discord people.  Let us know any energy management techniques they tell you.

Even if it isn't for the guy you aimed all this at, I currently limit myself quite a bit to try to maintain my own energy levels.  If he won't listen, throw those techniques my way - it might come in handy.


----------



## Kope (May 25, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Eh, don’t listen to him; exercise is healthy, don’t get me wrong, but it’s not a one-size-fits-all solution. There _is_ research suggesting it can be as effective as antidepressants for mild to moderate depression, but like any other treatment how your body responds is going to be individual. Best option, as per the latest best practice/research/foo I’ve seen, remains a combination of treatments.
> 
> I do hope you find what’s the best option for you to manage your individual issues, because you don’t deserve feeling shitty. No one does. And no one, myself included, can tell you what exactly will work for you. All we can do is offer advice and encouragement based on our own experience and knowledge.
> 
> (I have gotten the “don’t let your depression stop you” thing from people close to me before, and all it is, in my experience, is failure to recognize that what has worked for the speaker isn’t a universal solution. I could try to metaphorically muscle through, and I would end up suffering for it. Been there, done that, spent a month or more having migraines more days than not.)


Yeah I’m sorry you had tough times too


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah I’m sorry you had tough times too


Thanks. I get along, but I end up needing to be a bit of a miser with my spoons. It’s a bit of a rough patch at the moment because boyfriend is away so I have extra things I absolutely need to do every day, but it is what it is. Can’t expect him to put his life on hold for me.


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 25, 2022)

...ÒvÓ
_someone in here talking shit about hugs? _

*takes it personally and goes on a hugging rampage*
*hugs Kope again because screw that crap, I _do_ care.*
*hugs anyone else currently going through bad head stuff*
*hugs anyone else that _has _gone through bad head stuff*
*hugs anyone else that _isn't_ going through bad head stuff, but just bad stuff in general*
*except RAM, because _apparently_ he doesn't _need _any hugs*
*hugs everyone else*

fight me


Seriously though, @Kope
Really hope you can find your way through this. I know how horrible and dark it can get. And it's such a personal thing that, especially because I don't know you, I can't really say much at all. I can relate, but I'm not really comfortable talking about it...  things were really bad for me and I'm still recovering, is all I want to say. And I really, sincerely hope that you can recover, too. Besides, like others have said, only you can figure out how to get through this. And I know you can. It takes time. But you can. That much I do know!


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 25, 2022)

...okay, I feel bad.
*hugs RAM too*
there. sorry. I feel better, now.


----------



## Kope (May 25, 2022)

God bless the victims of mass shootings


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> God bless the victims of mass shootings


Agreed.. It's heartbreaking. I hope everyone affected can find peace.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 25, 2022)

A few days ago I was on the phone with one of my friends when suddenly his mom grabbed the phone and started going into election conspiracy theories and was trying to convince me to watch 2000 mules. She also insinuated I had been brainwashed by my college. Sometimes it truly sucks to live in the south.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yes didn’t really do much for me



Do something _not harmful _to break your routine and clear your head. Everyone needs to do that on a regular basis.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> A few days ago I was on the phone with one of my friends when suddenly his mom grabbed the phone and started going into election conspiracy theories and was trying to convince me to watch 2000 mules. She also insinuated I had been brainwashed by my college. Sometimes it truly sucks to live in the south.


Tell her you'll go for a trail ride on one (1) mule if she pays for it. Should be a neat experience.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 25, 2022)

As someone who survived 4 attempts, I gotta say that suicide isn't the answer; it's a permanent solution to a temporary problem. It took many many years, but I persevered and finally got on the correct med mix and my diagnoses also feel almost 100% correct. There are also genetic tests to see which meds will work best for individuals with mental health issues.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> A few days ago I was on the phone with one of my friends when suddenly his mom grabbed the phone and started going into election conspiracy theories and was trying to convince me to watch 2000 mules. She also insinuated I had been brainwashed by my college. Sometimes it truly sucks to live in the south.


Or next to Texas.


quoting_mungo said:


> Tell her you'll go for a trail ride on one (1) mule if she pays for it. Should be a neat experience.


Also, make sure the trail is made of reinforced glass and over a canyon so you can see the bottom.


----------



## Rayd (May 25, 2022)

MY BACK FUCKING HURTS I NEED A NEW BED


----------



## Kope (May 25, 2022)

Rayd said:


> MY BACK FUCKING HURTS I NEED A NEW BED


You can always sleep on me UwU


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 25, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Background: I'm terrible at plants. Like... there's a reason I tell people not to get me plants for birthdays etc - I end up killing them through neglect. Not out of malice, I just don't remember things like "water the plants" on a regular basis.
> 
> So boyfriend is gone for two weeks. And he likes gardening. So along with regular things that're usually in his court like mowing the lawn, I'm also responsible for keeping his plants alive. Ahahaha. I'm really worried he'll come home to ALL THE DEAD PLANTS, but I'm tryyying. And my dad brought around MORE plants yesterday so that's another set of things to somehow not kill. Also the stupid lawn is like half a foot and I'm pretty sure it's bothering the neighbors, so I really need to get that done. Somehow.
> 
> I have no idea where to get the energy and executive function for this. Too much responsibility. ;_;


----------



## ben909 (May 25, 2022)

picky plant needs very specific sunlight ...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 25, 2022)

Rayd said:


> MY BACK FUCKING HURTS I NEED A NEW BED



Get a wife pillow


----------



## Judge Spear (May 25, 2022)

I'm starting to understand why animated films have received such a poor stigma. I mean, I've already known why, but I didn't realize the depths until now. 
I'm literally just browsing for something to watch and it's amazing how flagrantly these worthless, nobody studios just abuse the medium to it's detriment. Quick filth rapidly excreted out in cynical attempts to grab the attention of children. Huge demographic they think they can just exploit easily and hit it big so they can franchise and sell cheap Chinese toys to make those Disney dollars. Kids, mind you, that are already preoccupied with their Elsa dolls and Turning Red plushies. You know, _better fucking movies. _

It's disgusting how lowly "creators" view children that they'd serve the animated equivalent of frozen TV dinners.
"They're just little snots. Put a poorly designed, uncanny dog thing in front of them for two hours. We'll be eating like the Mouse in no time!" I wonder how much the animators get paid...

So these trash ass studios desperately put out things _no one_ can enjoy except weirdos from the absolute dregs of DeviantArt that think Alpha and Omega are actually good movies. People noticed this shamelessness so now if it isn't Disney, Pixar, or on a good day, DreamWorks, no one wants to even bother. So really good shit like Klaus and SpiderVerse have to CLAW to get the praise they deserve among others that just fall by the wayside. 
Not to say that Disney monopolizing shit isn't a major part of the problem, but there's plenty of blame to go the fuck around. And say what you want about the Mouse and the Lamp, but there's at least an objective quality at play with their stuff more often than not.

I just want a nice animated movie that isn't from the Mouse and won't give me tetanus.


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2022)

anime though!! anime. Anime.

Also Illumination exists!! Although I know that’s a studio that people turn their noses up at

I think the world of animation is pretty strong right now, lots of passionate people around our age out there making amazing things. And I do see recognition and appreciation for it, at least in my circles.

It’s true that there’s a lot out there that is considered bad, and stuff like that Pinocchio movie that’s blatantly bad, but I’m sure there is passion being put into those projects as well since animation is a lot of work no matter how you slice it

I think if we’re not seeing more, it’s just because it’s -hard- to make something that can meet people’s expectations, because the standard is so high—and it was high already to begin with. This is both on a skill level and a production level, since making an animation is a very long, repetitive, tiring, straining and stressful process (and honestly I don’t know how people do it without totally breaking down). And, well I imagine it’s expensive too.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 25, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> ...ÒvÓ
> _someone in here talking shit about hugs? _
> 
> *takes it personally and goes on a hugging rampage*
> ...


and where's my hug,eh?>:.O


----------



## TyraWadman (May 25, 2022)

Had into session with new therapist, he was 15 minutes late
I had ordered a pizza prior to this, thinking he would show up on time, and my pizza would arrive minutes after.
I ended up having to answer the door with tears streaming down my face but I hope it was worth it


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Had into session with new therapist, he was 15 minutes late
> I had ordered a pizza prior to this, thinking he would show up on time, and my pizza would arrive minutes after.
> I ended up having to answer the door with tears streaming down my face but I hope it was worth it




Pizza is always worth it


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> So really good shit like Klaus


Tied with Elf for my fav Christmas movie


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 25, 2022)

Studio Ghibli!


----------



## EricMalves (May 25, 2022)

I’ve always been a fan of stop motion films. But everyone in my family thinks they are the worst. I feel like most have so much love and effort put into them. I mean most take over a year just for photography.


----------



## Lenago (May 25, 2022)

EricMalves said:


> I’ve always been a fan of stop motion films. But everyone in my family thinks they are the worst. I feel like most have so much love and effort put into them. I mean most take over a year just for photography.


Making a stop motion film must really take patience and dedication. There have been good Stop motion films chicken run, Walace and Gromit, Mary and Max


----------



## EricMalves (May 25, 2022)

lenago said:


> Making a stop motion film must really take patience and dedication. There have been good Stop motion films chicken run, Walace and Gromit, Mary and Max


LAIKA does some pretty great movies as well!


----------



## Lenago (May 25, 2022)

EricMalves said:


> LAIKA does some pretty great movies as well!


Ahhh yes, i saw some of their movies, good stuff


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2022)

There was this cute stop motion video done for one of the songs in Just Dance:


----------



## Judge Spear (May 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> anime though!! anime. Anime.
> 
> Also Illumination exists!! Although I know that’s a studio that people turn their noses up at
> 
> ...


Anime and Illumination studio make me sick.

I'm not asking for ground breaking films myself, really. Just stuff that is visually appealling and isn't abhorrently cringe inducing. 
Bad Guys seems seems fairly entertaining. I should go watch that.


----------



## Kope (May 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm starting to understand why animated films have received such a poor stigma. I mean, I've already known why, but I didn't realize the depths until now.
> I'm literally just browsing for something to watch and it's amazing how flagrantly these worthless, nobody studios just abuse the medium to it's detriment. Quick filth rapidly excreted out in cynical attempts to grab the attention of children. Huge demographic they think they can just exploit easily and hit it big so they can franchise and sell cheap Chinese toys to make those Disney dollars. Kids, mind you, that are already preoccupied with their Elsa dolls and Turning Red plushies. You know, _better fucking movies. _
> 
> It's disgusting how lowly "creators" view children that they'd serve the animated equivalent of frozen TV dinners.
> ...


I want Mickey Mouse to go to the public domain so we can get this kinda shit.


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Anime and Illumination studio make me sick.
> 
> I'm not asking for ground breaking films myself, really. Just stuff that is visually appealling and isn't abhorrently cringe inducing.
> Bad Guys seems seems fairly entertaining. I should go watch that.


Yes!! I wanted to confirm for myself that the board still has a hate boner for anime and I see that it does! Or maybe that’s just every message board that isn’t explicitly an anime message board.

As for movie suggestions, I don’t know because I don’t actually watch movies, I just watch youtube videos of stolen tiktok memes.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Yes!! I wanted to confirm for myself that the board still has a hate boner for anime and I see that it does! Or maybe that’s just every message board that isn’t explicitly an anime message board.
> 
> As for movie suggestions, I don’t know because I don’t actually watch movies, I just watch youtube videos of stolen tiktok memes.


It's not the board. It's just me.


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It's not the board. It's just me.


Maybe you just haven’t found the right anime? Here’s one I like, maybe you’d like it too—


----------



## Judge Spear (May 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Maybe you just haven’t found the right anime? Here’s one I like, maybe you’d like it too—


You're funnier than this.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 26, 2022)

Oh no, Mr. Bill...


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 26, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> and where's my hug,eh?>:.O


Oh, I-... um. Um. UM.
*hugs* ^v^



TyraWadman said:


> Had into session with new therapist, he was 15 minutes late
> I had ordered a pizza prior to this, thinking he would show up on time, and my pizza would arrive minutes after.
> I ended up having to answer the door with tears streaming down my face but I hope it was worth it


hey, there's been times where if I knew pizza was coming, I probably would've answered the door sobbing tears of joy, too.

lol, honestly though..
Hope the therapist works out for you. Finding the right one can be tough. Good luck!



Kope said:


> I want Mickey Mouse to go to the public domain so we can get this kinda shit. View attachment 132511


lmao why does this remind me of garfield. i need sleep.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 26, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> Oh, I-... um. Um. UM.
> *hugs* ^v^
> 
> 
> ...


now that's more like it.>:T


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 26, 2022)

Boo. Still tired from overexerting myself Monday/Tuesday, and missing boyfriend. Like, I feel kinda pathetic missing him when he's been gone about a week and will come home in another week, but tired mungo wants cuddles.  And also to not have to cook the pak choi in the fridge myself. (I did not buy it - my dad dropped it off when he dropped off plants and I don't want to let it go to waste because I do like pak choi. I just have never cooked it myself and cooking A New Thing feels a bit overwhelming right now.)


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> You're funnier than this.


Are you okay? Should I not be joking about this with you?


----------



## Kope (May 26, 2022)

I can’t stop thinking about what happened in Texas. The cops just stood there for an hour as the gunman was in an elementary school. Fuck I wish I was there so I could have tried to save them.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> Like I said earlier I have done 100 push ups sit ups and squats for 3 months. The tough love thing you're doing here won't work for me unfortunately.


Was this daily or bi-daily? Regardless, anyone whose able to maintain this level of physical activity for 3 months straight has the mental capacity and work ethic to get results in many things that they attempt (including learning how to engage socially with other people).

Either you're lying (which is pretty probable if I'm going to be perfectly frank here) or you're not giving yourself enough credit for what you're capable of.  



quoting_mungo said:


> Eh, don’t listen to him; exercise is healthy, don’t get me wrong, but it’s not a one-size-fits-all solution. There _is_ research suggesting it can be as effective as antidepressants for mild to moderate depression, but like any other treatment how your body responds is going to be individual. Best option, as per the latest best practice/research/foo I’ve seen, remains a combination of treatments.
> 
> I do hope you find what’s the best option for you to manage your individual issues, because you don’t deserve feeling shitty. No one does. And no one, myself included, can tell you what exactly will work for you. All we can do is offer advice and encouragement based on our own experience and knowledge.
> 
> (I have gotten the “don’t let your depression stop you” thing from people close to me before, and all it is, in my experience, is failure to recognize that what has worked for the speaker isn’t a universal solution. I could try to metaphorically muscle through, and I would end up suffering for it. Been there, done that, spent a month or more having migraines more days than not.)



Not enough energy to stick to a consistent watering schedule for some house plants but definitely enough gas in the tank to channel that inner forum mommy.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 26, 2022)

RAM said:


> Not enough energy to stick to a consistent watering schedule for some house plants but definitely enough gas in the tank to channel that inner forum mommy.


Yes, because that’s totally what I said. Watering is a memory and executive function issue. Other shit I need to do because boyfriend is away is an energy issue. I’m glad you found a solution to your situation that works for you, but I’m not going to pretend you’re doing anyone a favor crowing about how someone not doing what you’ve done, the way you’ve done it, is lazy, a liar, or both.

Say what you want; I’m not going to argue with you beyond this response. Taking a personal dig at me over me saying your experience isn’t universal is not saying-things-no-one-else-has-the-balls-to, it’s petty.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> I can’t stop thinking about what happened in Texas. The cops just stood there for an hour as the gunman was in an elementary school. Fuck I wish I was there so I could have tried to save them.


I used to live in Del Rio.  I know two of the kids parents as they lived there for a while.

https://www.theonion.com/ 

it's my go to sarcasm resource.  Maybe it helps.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2022)

I am not well placed to give advice about socialising, but I enjoy working out and I think I can advise on that.

We start from different places when we want to get in shape, so we might experience quite different paths as we get there.

I had become underweight from the disruption to my life that the covid-crisis caused, and began concentrating more on working out in order to _increase_ my weight.
I would say it took _more_ than 3 months of consistent exercise for me to begin feeling a lot stronger. My forum posts show that I weighed 58kg in January 2020, and that it took 6 months for me to get to 61kg. I am probably between 65 and 70kg now- my scales broke a while ago and I didn't replace them because I felt I didn't need to check my weight any more.

I also suspect, based on your posts, that my diet might be quite different to yours @Kope 
A lot of my progress towards a healthy weight was achieved in the kitchen. If you cook your dinner from scratch you will probably find that it helps you make healthier choices- and as you develop more cooking skills you'll also begin to appreciate how delicious healthier foods are.


----------



## Rimna (May 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> We start from different places when we want to get in shape, so we might experience quite different paths as we get there.



I wanted to add my personal experience and observations on this - I agree completely, we(people as a whole) are different and should workout differently :3
I mentioned some time ago that everything hurts when I walk longer or try to do some working out. Currently, I cannot do normal push-ups because my wrists, shoulders and lower back hurt when I try them, so I limit myself to doing a few push-ups from the knees. I do a bit of dumbbell curls to build up strength in my arms too.

Since the lockdown, I've been a mess and it will take great effort to fix myself. However, it's undeniable that physical exercise and a healthier diet is good for the overwhelming majority of people. There's no excuse not to spend 15-30 minutes a day to improve one's physical health.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Currently, I cannot do normal push-ups because my wrists, shoulders and lower back hurt when I try them, so I limit myself to doing a few push-ups from the knees.


If your wrists continue to give you pain even after your body otherwise adjusts, you could look into trying something like these. Boyfriend uses something like it, and I know since I had a 6-month bout of reactive arthritis a few years back I can’t put the kind of stress on my wrists that traditional, palms-flat push-ups cause. (I also have to be careful doing other things that strain my wrists, as that half year absolutely obliterated what wrist strength I had. Never used to get wrist pain, now I do every so often.)

I’m sure @Fallowfox probably has better, more in-depth tips, but this is one thing I know can help with one potential source of pain.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2022)

Rimna already mentioned doing knee push-ups. 

I personally reduce strain on my wrists by doing my push-ups on my knuckles. I am not going to advise that though, unless you're really confident about it. 

Warm-up and cool-down exercises (what are you doing?) could help you if you're experiencing persistent muscle cramps or injuries. 
I also do all of my exercise in sets, where I alternate between different activities so that I don't over-stress any particular muscle group.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I personally reduce strain on my wrists by doing my push-ups on my knuckles. I am not going to advise that though, unless you're really confident about it.


This. I do it with knuckles because I am less likely to slide away on my wooden floors. Doesn't hurt wrists as much either, imo.


----------



## Kope (May 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am not well placed to give advice about socialising, but I enjoy working out and I think I can advise on that.
> 
> We start from different places when we want to get in shape, so we might experience quite different paths as we get there.
> 
> ...


What healthy home cooked foods would you recommend?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 26, 2022)

Flaming Hot Mountain Dew is the most disgusting drink I have ever tried.  And then the aftertaste.  Incredible.  I thought trying to get through half a can was something.  spoilers: i couldn't.   It was god awful.  Then it came back worse.

2 hours later and oh god, I burped and I want to throw up again.


----------



## ben909 (May 26, 2022)

not going to explain things but i want to destroy this entire planet right now


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 26, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Flaming Hot Mountain Dew is the most disgusting drink I have ever tried.  And then the aftertaste.  Incredible.  I thought trying to get through half a can was something.  spoilers: i couldn't.   It was god awful.  Then it came back worse.
> 
> 2 hours later and oh god, I burped and I want to throw up again.


That does sound disgusting! I’m sorry you had to experience it first hand. I’m not sure why every single time a company wants to put out something new, especially last number of years, they go for “spicy.” Give me the McMellow or something! Anything but the endless jalapeños.


----------



## Kope (May 26, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Flaming Hot Mountain Dew is the most disgusting drink I have ever tried.  And then the aftertaste.  Incredible.  I thought trying to get through half a can was something.  spoilers: i couldn't.   It was god awful.  Then it came back worse.
> 
> 2 hours later and oh god, I burped and I want to throw up again.


Yeah Mountain Dew always makes me sick


----------



## ben909 (May 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> not going to explain things but i want to destroy this entire planet right now


one of 4 problems got resolved... half a container of ice cream burried the other 2 for now

4th still worries me, but is not a destroy thing vent


----------



## Kope (May 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> not going to explain things but i want to destroy this entire planet right now





ben909 said:


> one of 4 problems got resolved... half a container of ice cream burried the other 2 for now
> 
> 4th still worries me, but is not a destroy thing vent


What’s wrong?


----------



## ben909 (May 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s wrong?


current worry, someones blood pressure is near 200...

not going into detail about others


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 26, 2022)

Moving out soon, so in a way I'm kinda obligated to go on a overnight camping trip with my dad tomorrow that he's doing...
But on the other hand, we always fight, he throws fits about little things, ect
Idk what to do, going to have an awful time of it either way


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 26, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> That does sound disgusting! I’m sorry you had to experience it first hand. I’m not sure why every single time a company wants to put out something new, especially last number of years, they go for “spicy.” Give me the McMellow or something! Anything but the endless jalapeños.


Don't be sorry.  We passed cans around the office out of boredom.

Ghost peppers, death sauce, and other shenanigans, this is mild.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Moving out soon, so in a way I'm kinda obligated to go on a overnight camping trip with my dad tomorrow that he's doing...
> But on the other hand, we always fight, he throws fits about little things, ect
> Idk what to do, going to have an awful time of it either way


And now we've had a fight that makes me want to go even less, but I'll feel extra guilty if I don't go


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> And now we've had a fight that makes me want to go even less, but I'll feel extra guilty if I don't go



I'd just go, get the fight that's sure to come with the trip out of the way, and then focus on doing what you need to do to make this next phase of your life as successful as possible. Assuming your dad isn't a complete shitbag he more than likely loves you...it's just that he's probably garbage at processing his own emotions and showing you affection. 

Chances are your relationship with your dad may improve once you're on your own doing your own thing. I don't know what it is honestly. My relationship with my folks improved dramatically once we weren't in each other's hair. Sometimes people just need space. Sometimes loves grow stronger with distance? Perhaps they gained more respect for me once they weren't tending to my mortal needs?


----------



## Kope (May 27, 2022)

ben909 said:


> current worry, someones blood pressure is near 200...
> 
> not going into detail about others


I’m sorry


----------



## Rimna (May 27, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> If your wrists continue to give you pain even after your body otherwise adjusts, you could look into trying something like these. Boyfriend uses something like it, and I know since I had a 6-month bout of reactive arthritis a few years back I can’t put the kind of stress on my wrists that traditional, palms-flat push-ups cause. (I also have to be careful doing other things that strain my wrists, as that half year absolutely obliterated what wrist strength I had. Never used to get wrist pain, now I do every so often.)
> 
> I’m sure @Fallowfox probably has better, more in-depth tips, but this is one thing I know can help with one potential source of pain.


I do have push-up bars  but I prefer using the dumbbells because they're lower and I get a better grip on them. But apart from that yeah, I was doing push-ups on my knuckles because it's easier on the wrist. All my workout gear consists of two dumbbells that are max of 12 kg each, a curled barbell and the push-up bars.

@Fallowfox 
I am not sure how to translate or describe it, but it's just standard warm-up - stretching, doing circular motions etc. The problem is that I weight nearly 130 kg when I should ideally be 88-90 so yeah. It's better for me take things slow for now. I used to be 95kg when I was a freshman in University, but that was a long time ago. There's really no good reason for this stupid weight gain other than me being stupid and lazy. Having a messed up spine and knees didn't stop me from frequenting the gym when I was younger.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 27, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Don't be sorry.  We passed cans around the office out of boredom.
> 
> Ghost peppers, death sauce, and other shenanigans, this is mild.


Haha, fair! I’m verrry sensitive to spicy-hot (which doesn’t mean I don’t like heavily seasoned food, just hold the hot!) so I’m gonna take a hard pass on the capsaicin shenanigans.


----------



## Kope (May 27, 2022)

I switched back my breathing machine from one that covered my mouth to a nose one. I feel like the mouth one wasn’t working which lead to me stopping breathing at night which causes me to gain a lot of weight.


----------



## ben909 (May 27, 2022)

lesser vent, seems dsl line has lost 1mb/s sense last year...


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> And now we've had a fight that makes me want to go even less, but I'll feel extra guilty if I don't go


Why can't you just not go?


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 27, 2022)

I had a fight with my sister because of my mental problems and her stupid husband. I feel bad at heart, I want to call her, but I understand that I am not ready to ask for forgiveness. I hate this shit.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I do have push-up bars  but I prefer using the dumbbells because they're lower and I get a better grip on them. But apart from that yeah, I was doing *push-ups on my knuckles* because it's easier on the wrist. All my workout gear consists of two dumbbells that are max of 12 kg each, a curled barbell and the push-up bars.
> 
> @Fallowfox
> I am not sure how to translate or describe it, but it's just standard warm-up - stretching, doing circular motions etc. The problem is that I weight nearly 130 kg when I should ideally be 88-90 so yeah. It's better for me take things slow for now. I used to be 95kg when I was a freshman in University, but that was a long time ago. There's really no good reason for this stupid weight gain other than me being stupid and lazy. Having a messed up spine and knees didn't stop me from frequenting the gym when I was younger.



Hey, we were doing the same thing.

Good luck on your progress.



Kope said:


> What healthy home cooked foods would you recommend?



Personally I cook vegetarian food.

It's easy to make ratatouille and pasta bakes. Moussaka is not too difficult to make, but if you're trying to lose weight you might want to control the amount of cheese you use. I like making parmigiana recently, because it involves less preparation.
...I am beginning to wonder whether I eat anything that _doesn't_ involve aubergines.

Mushroom stroganoff, goulash and shakshouka are all really tasty. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakshouka
The common theme with all of these dishes is that they all use lots of tasty spice to deliver their flavour and they all have large quantities of vegetables in them.

More difficult things I have made include stuffed peppers, roasted aubergine and sweet-potato curries, and butternut-squash soup. 
I've made falafel before but it's quite a lot of work.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2022)

RAM said:


> I'd just go, get the fight that's sure to come with the trip out of the way, and then focus on doing what you need to do to make this next phase of your life as successful as possible. Assuming your dad isn't a complete shitbag he more than likely loves you...it's just that he's probably garbage at processing his own emotions and showing you affection.
> 
> Chances are your relationship with your dad may improve once you're on your own doing your own thing. I don't know what it is honestly. My relationship with my folks improved dramatically once we weren't in each other's hair. Sometimes people just need space. Sometimes loves grow stronger with distance? Perhaps they gained more respect for me once they weren't tending to my mortal needs?


Things improved with my mom quite a bit after I yeeted myself out of her house back in 2011, and more importantly, out of her control. Took her a while to adjust, but overall things improved a lot up until Summer of 2020 when I decided to cut all contact with her.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> And now we've had a fight that makes me want to go even less, but I'll feel extra guilty if I don't go


In my opinion this move is a good thing for you although it could potentially be difficult in the beginning. Though the peace of mind and silence around you is definitely worth it, and as RAM mentioned the breathing space for everyone involved is going to make things easier in the long-term.

You can do this, we have faith in you, mate.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 27, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Things improved with my mom quite a bit after I yeeted myself out of her house back in 2011, and more importantly, out of her control. Took her a while to adjust, but overall things improved a lot up until Summer of 2020 when I decided to cut all contact with her.
> 
> 
> In my opinion this move is a good thing for you although it could potentially be difficult in the beginning. Though the peace of mind and silence around you is definitely worth it, and as RAM mentioned the breathing space for everyone involved is going to make things easier in the long-term.
> ...


Shortly after my brother came out as bi he cut all contact with my parents for about a year and things improved after that.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> And now we've had a fight that makes me want to go even less, but I'll feel extra guilty if I don't go


Update: cancelled for better or for worse cause of 30-50 mph wind advisory


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Shortly after my brother came out as bi he cut all contact with my parents for about a year and things improved after that.


I wish I'd been able to choose when I came out. My parents found out by taking and searching my phone, and I got pulled out of school and completely grounded over it. That was almost 3 years ago and I've still not got all my things back.
Can't even be real mad at them over it as they're honest and trying to do their best as parents, they believe it's really bad to be gay and did the first thing they could think of to separate me from my bf


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I wish I'd been able to choose when I came out. My parents found out by taking and searching my phone, and I got pulled out of school and completely grounded over it. That was almost 3 years ago and I've still not got all my things back.
> Can't even be real mad at them over it as they're honest and trying to do their best as parents, they believe it's really bad to be gay and did the first thing they could think of to separate me from my bf


My brother was already out of the house when he came out. Thats terrible what happened, I do feel the same about how my parents raised me. If they use religious arguments against homosexuality you could tell them that many famous Christian saints and martyrs were gay.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I wish I'd been able to choose when I came out. My parents found out by taking and searching my phone, and I got pulled out of school and completely grounded over it. That was almost 3 years ago and I've still not got all my things back.
> Can't even be real mad at them over it as they're honest and trying to do their best as parents, they believe it's really bad to be gay and did the first thing they could think of to separate me from my bf


Sadly parental love isn't unconditional. Even if you are loved that love can be misguided.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I wish I'd been able to choose when I came out. My parents found out by taking and searching my phone, and I got pulled out of school and completely grounded over it. That was almost 3 years ago and I've still not got all my things back.
> Can't even be real mad at them over it as they're honest and trying to do their best as parents, they believe it's really bad to be gay and did the first thing they could think of to separate me from my bf


Honestly, you have every right to be mad at them. They may think they're trying to do the best for you, sure, but somewhere there has to be a line of "what you think is best for your child is antiquated and harmful, do better." They can sincerely believe it's better to be straight until the cows come home, but invading your privacy and then punishing you for them finding out something that makes them uncomfortable is wrong. I can't tell you what to do to set them straight (no pun intended), but, well... I'm sorry they treated you that way, and know that you're not obligated to take what they've done with grace. If you choose to pardon their actions, that's a choice you're free to make, of course, just make sure you've made it because you _want_ to, not because you feel you _have_ to.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 27, 2022)

I've already had one cancel on me with the lawn service and now I've had to reschedule for tomorrow with the other gent due to the rain...
We'll see how this goes. )8<


----------



## Kope (May 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Hey, we were doing the same thing.
> 
> Good luck on your progress.
> 
> ...


My fav Pixar movie


----------



## Rayd (May 28, 2022)

felt ashamed of this at first, then remembered it took me 5 years to post this much. at least i'm not 60 times as much of a low life.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2022)

Rayd said:


> felt ashamed of this at first, then remembered it took me 5 years to post this much. at least i'm not 60 times as much of a low life.
> View attachment 132627





*patpatpat*

Welcome to the 1k+ post club.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2022)

I'm uncertain whether DusterBluePaw is a troll, but I am going to respond to one thing only, because it's a mistake I have seen numerous people make when discussing the second world war- so reminding ourselves of the truth could be useful. 

German Jews, ethnic Romani, disabled Germans, gay Germans or German communists who were killed in the Holocaust, were still Germans.
The German state in the second world war killed large numbers of its own people.



Kope said:


> My fav Pixar movie



I've not seen this movie and it took me an embarrassingly long time to figure our Ratatouille was a movie. 

Like...a really embarrassingly long time.


----------



## ben909 (May 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm uncertain whether DusterBluePaw is a troll, but I am going to respond to one thing only, because it's a mistake I have seen numerous people make when discussing the second world war- so reminding ourselves of the truth could be useful.
> 
> German Jews, ethnic Romani, disabled Germans, gay Germans or German communists who were killed in the Holocaust, were still Germans.
> The German state in the second world war killed large numbers of its own people.
> ...


account is old and has posted things in the past, however FA page link is invalid, and that tends to lead towards them being a troll, the account age slightly goes against it

the length and number of posts make me guess its slightly more likely to be trolling, as its a big like a bullet point list of semi political topics such as taxes, covid, and forms of crime

my guess is a troll, but not beyond reasonable doubt


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 28, 2022)

Rayd said:


> felt ashamed of this at first, then remembered it took me 5 years to post this much. at least i'm not 60 times as much of a low life.
> View attachment 132627


Less is sometimes more. So, congrats on being social.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

ben909 said:


> account is old and has posted things in the past, however FA page link is invalid, and that tends to lead towards them being a troll, the account age slightly goes against it
> 
> the length and number of posts make me guess its slightly more likely to be trolling, as its a big like a bullet point list of semi political topics such as taxes, covid, and forms of crime
> 
> my guess is a troll, but not beyond reasonable doubt


I must admit I took the whole thing to be the text-based equivalent of stress-vomiting.

Occasionally useful as a relief tactic, but why the result had to be _posted_ is beyond me. That's the kind of thing you keep to yourself.

ESPECIALLY when this forum has enough issues whenever Mr. "Help Me Believe in Anything" is brought up.  Ugh, I stay far away whenever that guy shows up.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 28, 2022)

DusterBluepaw said:


> Im talking about 10s of millions dead, thats what russia and china did, nothing compared to what meager germans were killed, also theres no proof that they killed any gays, like how would they know people didnt come out back then, there is proof that hitler actually exiled german jews to palistine, how do you think israel got so many jews when it was created? why would i be a troll and just waste my time? i mean shit i was trolling before 4chan even existed, maybe im doing it subconsciously or something...?
> 
> heres some proof that thgey just paint every victim as a jew, woolworth was an american store, the first 5 and dime stores, was started by an irishman, yet they say the nazis are singing in front of a jewish store? kinda odd dont ya think?


Paragraph 175 of the German penal code, revised 8 June 1933.  Also, the Nazi attacks on lesbian and gay frequented businesses, as gay men were said to make poor soldiers and....

And oh god, i am responding to a Holocaust troll.  Nope, not doing conspiracy land with everything else.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Paragraph 175 of the German penal code, revised 8 June 1933.  Also, the Nazi attacks on lesbian and gay frequented businesses, as gay men were said to make poor soldiers and....
> 
> And oh god, i am responding to a Holocaust troll.  Nope, not doing conspiracy land with everything else.


My last experience with a conspiracy spewer required me to make up a conspiracy on the spot to get them to shut up.

I am SO glad I don't have to do that on forums.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 28, 2022)

Well this is sure interesting


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 28, 2022)

A friend of mine asked if I was a lizard person fronting as a human.

I told him that no, i wasn't a lizard person, I was a caracal posing as a human as we had won that war by successful infiltration and getting people to realize there were lizard people.  We're more nurturing of humanity as they are self destructive and we could use the planet.  Failing that, we have already laid the foundation that catwomen are far and away sexier and more desirable than human women so we can ingrain ourselves into the culture easier.

I was told i have a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Well this is sure interesting


Yup.



*sips his hot chocolate in anticipation of what claims may be made next*

At least we get some entertainment to go with our normally boring lives.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ESPECIALLY when this forum has enough issues whenever Mr. "Help Me Believe in Anything" is brought up.  Ugh, I stay far away whenever that guy shows up.



I actually like you. S: 
At least we can both be horrified that people actually read the nonsense on my profile.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 28, 2022)

I keep having older men and psychos offer me their numbers and I'm starting to wonder if that's all I'm ever gonna be good enough for. <;(

It was awkward too. He started bragging about how he was in the truckers protest and of course complained about police, the freezing of accounts... But then went on to say people are gonna bring their guns next time and he 'made jokes' that he would let Trudeau get a whiff of some mustard gas.

This is why accounts got frozen man. Shits wild now can I please just go over your bill like you wanted me to in the first place???


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 28, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> A friend of mine asked if I was a lizard person fronting as a human.
> 
> I told him that no, i wasn't a lizard person, I was a caracal posing as a human as we had won that war by successful infiltration and getting people to realize there were lizard people.  We're more nurturing of humanity as they are self destructive and we could use the planet.  Failing that, we have already laid the foundation that catwomen are far and away sexier and more desirable than human women so we can ingrain ourselves into the culture easier.
> 
> I was told i have a lot of time on my hands.


i fully support everything you just said.


----------



## Rimna (May 28, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (May 28, 2022)

Rimna said:


>


He gonna get fat with all these shrimp


----------



## Rimna (May 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> He gonna get fat with all these shrimp



There was a video made for this song with a cute circle flamingo dancing but I couldn't find it rip

[edit]
Found it


----------



## ConorHyena (May 28, 2022)

Every time I visit this thread it gets progressively worse despite the fact that I have actually started to block people semi-regularely.

There needs to be scientific research done on this.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 28, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Paragraph 175 of the German penal code, revised 8 June 1933.  Also, the Nazi attacks on lesbian and gay frequented businesses, as gay men were said to make poor soldiers and....
> 
> And oh god, i am responding to a Holocaust troll.  Nope, not doing conspiracy land with everything else.


In my experience there is only one appropriate response to holocaust deniers. 







DusterBluepaw said:


> holocaust troll... prfff, 6 million jews, 6 million of such a minority and you believe that shit? when theres no mention of polish people or romani, its always polish jews and romani jews and blah blah blah jews, ok i was wrong about proof of gays being killed, but the rest still stands.. god i am so sick of any time i bring up ww2 online theres always some fuckwit who wants to argue,
> Ok heres something i know for a fact coz it is one, pearl harbor was let happen, aussie coast guards warned that there were japs flying usa way, so either the british never told the yanks to get them into ww2, or the yanks knew and let it happen so they had an excuse to join, seeing as though shit like there was no plane at the petagon crash site on 9/11, i would say the yanks let it happen, if you want more info on the truth, please read the synagogue of satan, also if youre interested in 911 truth, check out the ring of power, its 5 hours long but its 5 hours of legit real info
> thats it for me, coz i know what happens if i continue to argue, its happened to me many a time.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2022)

@Rimna 

More flamingo themed music.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 28, 2022)

Starting to think the world as a whole is increasingly becoming more and more mentally ill. 

Sanity is the future of wealth, lol.


----------



## Punji (May 28, 2022)

Flamingos make for suspiciously good song inspirations. Or at least those two do.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

RAM said:


> Starting to think the world as a whole is increasingly becoming more and more mentally ill.
> 
> Sanity is the future of wealth, lol.


The world was mentally stable to begin with?

News to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2022)

RAM said:


> Starting to think the world as a whole is increasingly becoming more and more mentally ill.
> 
> Sanity is the future of wealth, lol.



It wouldn't surprise me at all if mental health problems have risen significantly.

Putting the pandemic's effects aside, I feel like we're just not meant to spend our days living inside office blocks to scrimp pennies together.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The world was mentally stable to begin with?
> 
> News to me.


You mean you dont believe Caligula was the peak of mental health? Appointing his horse as a consul and declaring war on the ocean are the most sane and rational decisions made in human history!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You mean you dont believe Caligula was the peak of mental health? Appointing his horse as a consul and *declaring war on the ocean* are the most sane and rational decisions made in human history!


_
Since the dawn of time man has yearned to defeat the Sea._


----------



## TR273 (May 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> _Since the dawn of time man has yearned to defeat the Sea._


_When this failed they tried Emu's...._


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 28, 2022)

TR273 said:


> _When this failed they tried Emu's...._








Never forget the Great Emu War, we lost many good men during those days.


----------



## Kope (May 28, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 132628
> *patpatpat*
> 
> Welcome to the 1k+ post club.


Your stickers are adorable


----------



## Kope (May 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I keep having older men and psychos offer me their numbers and I'm starting to wonder if that's all I'm ever gonna be good enough for. <;(
> 
> It was awkward too. He started bragging about how he was in the truckers protest and of course complained about police, the freezing of accounts... But then went on to say people are gonna bring their guns next time and he 'made jokes' that he would let Trudeau get a whiff of some mustard gas.
> 
> This is why accounts got frozen man. Shits wild now can I please just go over your bill like you wanted me to in the first place???


Wear a shirt that says I hate trucks?


----------



## Filter (May 28, 2022)

Ugh... conspiracy theories, echo chambers, propaganda, and disinformation.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> _Since the dawn of time man has yearned to defeat the Sea._


I sea what you did there.


----------



## Punji (May 28, 2022)

MFW I throw dozens of used plastic straws and non-recyclable packaging into the water to help defeat the sea


----------



## ben909 (May 28, 2022)

sees mention of romans and crazy so i must lay the blame on lead pipes immediately


----------



## Kope (May 28, 2022)

ben909 said:


> sees mention of romans and crazy so i must lay the blame on lead pipes immediately


When I think of Romans I think of super buff gay soldiers for some reason.


----------



## ben909 (May 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> When I think of Romans I think of super buff gay soldiers for some reason.


probably some fourms games posts


----------



## Rimna (May 28, 2022)

I watched a video about personality quizzes and so I took the 16 personalities test again today. For the past like I don't know, 5-6 years I keep getting "Virtuoso" which I find interesting. I'd think that maybe there's some accuracy to it but I decided to actually read what the damn thing says today and most of it is inaccurate.

It says that a virtuoso's strengths are Optimistic and Energetic, Creative and Practical, Spontaneous and Rational, Know How to Prioritize, Great in a Crisis and Relaxed.
I am the exact opposite of all of these except for spontaneous - this one is very accurate. Most of the time I do things because I feel like it at the time.

On the other hand, most of the "weaknesses" are true. Namely Stubborn, Insensitive, Private and Reserved, Easily Bored, Dislike Commitment and Risky Behavior.
I'd like to think I'm not insensitive but I know for a fact that I am never bored. Though I don't see how "private and reserved" is a weakness in any way. 

Anyway, buzzfeed's personality quizes are much better. I've always wanted to know what dessert type my soul is.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I watched a video about personality quizzes and so I took the 16 personalities test again today. For the past like I don't know, 5-6 years I keep getting "Virtuoso" which I find interesting. I'd think that maybe there's some accuracy to it but I decided to actually read what the damn thing says today and most of it is inaccurate.
> 
> It says that a virtuoso's strengths are Optimistic and Energetic, Creative and Practical, Spontaneous and Rational, Know How to Prioritize, Great in a Crisis and Relaxed.
> I am the exact opposite of all of these except for spontaneous - this one is very accurate. Most of the time I do things because I feel like it at the time.
> ...



I'm a baked Alaska, because basically I'm a hot mess. :}


----------



## KimberVaile (May 28, 2022)

Punji said:


> MFW I throw dozens of used plastic straws and non-recyclable packaging into the water to help defeat the sea


Does that make the BP oil spill a decisive victory against the ocean?

TFW an oil corporation carries on Caligula's war against Neptune.


----------



## ben909 (May 28, 2022)

starts water creature uprising


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 28, 2022)

_goes to the beach and starts furiously whacking the waves with baseball bat_


----------



## ben909 (May 28, 2022)

... but i did not have time to put the laughing face on that post


----------



## Rayd (May 28, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Less is sometimes more. So, congrats on being social.


oh i know. i was mostly poking fun at people who spend their lives on here enough to get 10k-60k posts in a couple years time.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _goes to the beach and starts furiously whacking the waves with baseball bat_


I see someone took a page out of xerxes playbook


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 28, 2022)

RAM said:


> Starting to think the world as a whole is increasingly becoming more and more mentally ill.
> 
> Sanity is the future of wealth, lol.


----------



## Flamingo (May 28, 2022)

Never go full DusterBluepaw.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 28, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Never go full DusterBluepaw.


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> View attachment 132657








im sorry for this post.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

So, to maybe lighten the mood on things:

Last week or so I mentioned I had to start moving stuff out of my room.

Well, two whole shelving units done... and probably about 5-6 more to go.  But I can't do more until my parents sell off the dressers in their room as that's taking up most of the garage space.

Unpacking is going to be much worse.  It's very likely I'll be throwing out a TON of stuff in the process of reassembling my room.

The thing that's leading me to finally streamline stuff?  Two of my battery lanterns and one of my battery-powered glowsticks... had the battery terminals corrode.  I'll be replacing the glowstick, but it's leading me to discard most of my lanterns and lighting implements for the time being.  I have MORE than enough emergency lights.

I'll keep a tally of what I throw out when it's time to reassemble my room.

If my mother DARES try to convince me to hold on to something and imply whether I'm sure, I'm going to tell her exactly where she can shove it.  She's nowhere near as bad as the parents of some of the forum members here, but she would be two-facing me at that point and I can't allow that.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 28, 2022)

The guy showed up!!!
Poor fellow, though. Within the few days I had to wait the grass just shot up. He took two hours.
He initially asked for $40 but I gave him 100 because I knew this work was worth more than $40. Hopefully he doesn't ghost me the next time I need help XD
It wasn't my fault he couldn't get here right away!!!


----------



## Luxibutt (May 28, 2022)

I've been deep into anime and manga the last month because I am getting physically angry about a lot of things. Like a few nights ago, I was shaking in anger which I haven't done since I lived at home. I need to contact my therapist.


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I watched a video about personality quizzes and so I took the 16 personalities test again today. For the past like I don't know, 5-6 years I keep getting "Virtuoso" which I find interesting. I'd think that maybe there's some accuracy to it but I decided to actually read what the damn thing says today and most of it is inaccurate.
> 
> It says that a virtuoso's strengths are Optimistic and Energetic, Creative and Practical, Spontaneous and Rational, Know How to Prioritize, Great in a Crisis and Relaxed.
> I am the exact opposite of all of these except for spontaneous - this one is very accurate. Most of the time I do things because I feel like it at the time.
> ...


I’m an INFP or whatever


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I've been deep into anime and manga the last month because I am getting physically angry about a lot of things. Like a few nights ago, I was shaking in anger which I haven't done since I lived at home. I need to contact my therapist.


What’s wrong?


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I watched a video about personality quizzes and so I took the 16 personalities test again today. For the past like I don't know, 5-6 years I keep getting "Virtuoso" which I find interesting. I'd think that maybe there's some accuracy to it but I decided to actually read what the damn thing says today and most of it is inaccurate.
> 
> It says that a virtuoso's strengths are Optimistic and Energetic, Creative and Practical, Spontaneous and Rational, Know How to Prioritize, Great in a Crisis and Relaxed.
> I am the exact opposite of all of these except for spontaneous - this one is very accurate. Most of the time I do things because I feel like it at the time.
> ...


IIRC that particular personality type categorization thing is designed as a business/team compatibility evaluation tool (or something like that). So that’s the context in which “private and reserved” becomes a weakness; it can be a hindrance to team building. I’m not sure any of that made sense; I’m feeling like words aren’t doing what I need them to this morning.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Room is 70% packed up, can't do anything more until my parents manage to sell those dressers.

Apparently I own 6 big garbage bags' worth of plushies.  Given my living space is mayyyybe 550 square feet, it's going to be difficult for me to keep them elsewhere besides a dusty closet or those bags until I move into more space.

Also I threw out all my older computers and their respective cables.  I'm just not in a position to be rebuilding old computers right now - and that phase of my life may be over, limited just to putting in part upgrades in my current computer.  (I will be buying two more hard drives when this is over - one internal, one external.)


And my parents did find damp spots when they started cutting up the carpet in preparation for putting in the floor.  Odds of them having to seal the foundation before putting in a new floor are high.

No surprises, given that when we tore up the floor for the kitchen and bathroom areas some years ago we found that the prior owners just layered linoleum over rotten timbers.  This work is long overdue.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Apparently I own 6 big garbage bags' worth of plushies.



The exact right amount.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 29, 2022)

Not sure if birds are making nests somewhere on my house, and keep flying into windows, or if some asshole keeps throwing things at my window.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Not sure if birds are making nests somewhere on my house, and keep flying into windows, or if some asshole keeps throwing things at my window.


.....bring out the Windex and see if you hear laughing?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 29, 2022)

I fear that I am going to be allowed to feed the cats less and less until it gets to the point where I can't feed anything to any cat at all. Going by the way things are headed, I seem to be right.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 29, 2022)

Why the fuck do people whom I’m interested in talking to never reply back to me, but the annoying ones constantly do. I also wonder if I could be the annoying but nobody has told me that yet. It's as if these people think they are superior and do not feel the need to interact with me. I wish that people could treat each other with equal respect and not invoke this passive aggressive ghosting bullshit. Fucking scum.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 29, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Never go full DusterBluepaw.


i 100% support the idea of using this guy as a site adjective. it can be a inside joke that confuses the hell out of anyone that wasn't here to see what happened.XD


----------



## ben909 (May 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i 100% support the idea of using this guy as a site adjective. it can be a inside joke that confuses the hell out of anyone that wasn't here to see what happened.XD


like "bumpity "


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Why the fuck do people whom I’m interested in talking to never reply back to me, but the annoying ones constantly do. I also wonder if I could be the annoying but nobody has told me that yet. It's as if these people think they are superior and do not feel the need to interact with me. I wish that people could treat each other with equal respect and not invoke this passive aggressive ghosting bullshit. Fucking scum.


Hmm I can relate somewhat but it’s life so we have to deal with the cards we are given


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm I can relate somewhat but it’s life so we have to deal with the cards we are given


I don't think that's a good enough excuse for that kind of behavior.


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I don't think that's a good enough excuse for that kind of behavior.


What can you do


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> What can you do


I could perhaps teach them a lesson to _encourage _proactivity, though that would usually be a last resort sort of thing.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I keep having older men and psychos offer me their numbers and I'm starting to wonder if that's all I'm ever gonna be good enough for. <;(
> 
> It was awkward too. He started bragging about how he was in the truckers protest and of course complained about police, the freezing of accounts... But then went on to say people are gonna bring their guns next time and he 'made jokes' that he would let Trudeau get a whiff of some mustard gas.
> 
> This is why accounts got frozen man. Shits wild now can I please just go over your bill like you wanted me to in the first place???


867-5309...


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I could perhaps teach them a lesson to _encourage _proactivity, though that would usually be a last resort sort of thing.


I don't see any point in caring about people who don't care about you


----------



## TyraWadman (May 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 867-5309...


What's this?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> What's this?


Jenny's number.

Guy named Tommy was singing about it in the early '80s.

The older guys' insistence on calling you is eerily similar to the implications of the song in question...


----------



## LameFox (May 29, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Why the fuck do people whom I’m interested in talking to never reply back to me, but the annoying ones constantly do. I also wonder if I could be the annoying but nobody has told me that yet. It's as if these people think they are superior and do not feel the need to interact with me. I wish that people could treat each other with equal respect and not invoke this passive aggressive ghosting bullshit. Fucking scum.


Sounds like they're just not interested tbh. You don't need to think you're particularly special to not want to talk to someone.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> I don't see any point in caring about people who don't care about you


What I care is about respect, at least to acknowledge my existence for once. That is something that they are lacking.


LameFox said:


> Sounds like they're just not interested tbh. You don't need to think you're particularly special to not want to talk to someone.


I don’t see how ALL of them could be uninterested in me when I’m interested in them, it’s an absolute paradox at this point. If anything it proves that they’re assholes, but it just can’t be all of them right?


----------



## LameFox (May 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I don’t see how ALL of them could be uninterested in me when I’m interested in them, it’s an absolute paradox at this point. If anything it proves that they’re assholes, but it just can’t be all of them right?


I don't know how many 'all of them' is or how exactly you're contacting them—do they know you, or anything about you, before you message them?—but I wouldn't really be surprised if all the ones that don't respond are not interested. I mean you did say it's not all the people you contact who aren't responding, but rather that you're annoyed by the ones who do respond. Could be something about the way you go about this is only appealing to those people.


----------



## Kope (May 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> What I care is about respect, at least to acknowledge my existence for once. That is something that they are lacking.
> 
> I don’t see how ALL of them could be uninterested in me when I’m interested in them, it’s an absolute paradox at this point. If anything it proves that they’re assholes, but it just can’t be all of them right?


Who cares the world is ending. Why hold on to your ego?


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 30, 2022)

LameFox said:


> I don't know how many 'all of them' is or how exactly you're contacting them—do they know you, or anything about you, before you message them?—but I wouldn't really be surprised if all the ones that don't respond are not interested. I mean you did say it's not all the people you contact who aren't responding, but rather that you're annoyed by the ones who do respond. Could be something about the way you go about this is only appealing to those people.


_All _as in whole or nearly 100% of the people in question don't give a damn about me based on our interactions even though I feel different towards them. And speaking of interaction, we could barely maintain conversation before they drop out into the void and I'd like have to catch their attention somehow as if I were fishing.


----------



## LameFox (May 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> _All _as in whole or nearly 100% of the people in question don't give a damn about me based on our interactions even though I feel different towards them. And speaking of interaction, we could barely maintain conversation before they drop out into the void and I'd like have to catch their attention somehow as if I were fishing.


The percentage isn't my point, I mean the actual number of people. If you've been ghosted by 100% of a small handful of people you might just be unlucky. If it's 100% of a lot of them, you're probably putting them off somehow, or missing hints that they didn't want to continue talking.


----------



## Rimna (May 30, 2022)

And there we have it folks, 9 euros per day for each working day for the next 3 months. These are my unemployment benefits/compensations.

This is fucked.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> What I care is about respect, at least to acknowledge my existence for once. That is something that they are lacking.
> 
> I don’t see how ALL of them could be uninterested in me when I’m interested in them, it’s an absolute paradox at this point. If anything it proves that they’re assholes, but it just can’t be all of them right?


There are a lot of people I am interested in who don't care or know I exist, and a lot more I am uninterested in/can't stand who won't take a hint.  I find it best not to dwell on it.

It can be due to a multitude of issues: dissimilar valies, mixed signals, transactional friendships, etc.  


Rimna said:


> And there we have it folks, 9 euros per day for each working day for the next 3 months. These are my unemployment benefits/compensations.
> 
> This is fucked.


Ouch...  yeah, that is f'd up.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> _All _as in whole or nearly 100% of the people in question don't give a damn about me based on our interactions even though I feel different towards them. And speaking of interaction, we could barely maintain conversation before they drop out into the void and I'd like have to catch their attention somehow as if I were fishing.


what makes you think total strangers are obligated to talk to you at all? you say that all you get is the "annoying" people (whatever that means),yet demand that total strangers talk to you because you "respect" them or whatever: is it not possible that it's YOU that's being one of the "annoying" people to THEM? seeing as you seem to think that only people you personally like are worth talking to and honestly,it's hard to feel bad for you since you come off as kind of a snob (she said in the nicest way she possibly could) that thinks only select people are worth their time and if any of them just simply don't feel the same then it's "disrespectful" to you.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 30, 2022)

I am losing sleep over fictional characters again. 
So tired.
Been so long since I've felt this way though. Trying not to get carried away with your hormones being all whack is hard. Here's hoping my lady schedule is fixed and not gonna have me suffering for another few months.


----------



## LameFox (May 30, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I am losing sleep over fictional characters again.
> So tired.
> Been so long since I've felt this way though. Trying not to get carried away with your hormones being all whack is hard. Here's hoping my lady schedule is fixed and not gonna have me suffering for another few months.


If you read/watch the story backward, they'll all be safe until you wake up.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I am losing sleep over fictional characters again.
> So tired.
> Been so long since I've felt this way though. Trying not to get carried away with your hormones being all whack is hard. Here's hoping my lady schedule is fixed and not gonna have me suffering for another few months.


you could always cheat and look up their fate on the wiki.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 30, 2022)

LameFox said:


> If you read/watch the story backward, they'll all be safe until you wake up.





QueenSekhmet said:


> you could always cheat and look up their fate on the wiki.


Sorry. I just now realized I made it sound like I was worried for their well being. What I meant was im basically addicted to daydreaming and just wanna lay there thinking about them all day. XD


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Sorry. I just now realized I made it sound like I was worried for their well being. What I meant was im basically addicted to daydreaming and just wanna lay there thinking about them all day. XD


ahhhhh. there's another solution for that but i'm not sure if i'm allowed to say it on this site.XD


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 30, 2022)

Self-gratification or hormone balancing birth control?

I am trying real hard to be good.  i have to get an oil change later, so I am trying not to get riled up to make a scene.  Or needless innuendo.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> And there we have it folks, 9 euros per day for each working day for the next 3 months. These are my unemployment benefits/compensations.
> 
> This is fucked.


How are the costs of living there? :0


----------



## TyraWadman (May 30, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Self-gratification or hormone balancing birth control?
> 
> I am trying real hard to be good.  i have to get an oil change later, so I am trying not to get riled up to make a scene.  Or needless innuendo.



If I could get the birth control, I would. Don't have a family doctor yet. :c


----------



## Kope (May 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> How are the costs of living there? :0


Hmm


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 30, 2022)

Europe?  9 Euro a day is pretty low.

About $380-420/mo USD and that's a generous conversion rate.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm


?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm



I think Rimna is from Bulgaria, where the cost of living is probably cheaper than Western parts of Europe. 
9 euros is probably still unimaginably difficult to live off of though. 

@Rimna do you live close to your family in case you need to save money by moving in with them before your next job?


----------



## Rimna (May 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> How are the costs of living there? :0



When I was working in a different town, I was paying roughly 250 euros/month for rent and bills, deducted from the 500/month I was making.

I moved back home so now I don't have to pay any rent. Bills are about 100/month give or take, and I have enough money saved to last me till the end of the year if I don't get work by then. For food, I eat with my family so this lowers the cost significantly. If I was on my own I'd be homeless - but then, if I was on my own, I wouldn't have quit my decently paying job. I quit because it was stressing me out so bad that my health went to shit.

@Fallowfox 
That's correct - I am with my family since last year. And yeah, if I wasn't with them, living off 189 euros a month(21 work days in a month, 9 euros per day = 189 a month) is impossible. And it will be 0 after 3 months. So yeah.

I am hoping that I will get employed soon. I've some 50 applications since last week, I've only gotten three responses - two were instant automatic denials and the other was a slightly delayed automatic denial.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2022)

@Rimna I wish you the best of luck. 
I am also scanning for jobs that match my qualifications at the moment.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 30, 2022)

The hardest thing about mental illness and addiction is realizing that no matter how brilliant and fulfilling your life is, there will always be something inside that never stops trying to drag you back into Hell.


----------



## Bababooey (May 30, 2022)

I was banned from an art server for no logical reason. I was friendly, I followed the rules, and I wasn't some creep. I tried to friend the owner and a mod to get an explanation but they both blocked me. I'm so confused because the server seemed fairly mature and professional. I just don't understand it and I feel that there's nothing I can do. I'm always going to wonder why. I just can't come up with a reason.

Someone mentioned that maybe they don't like furries, but their server mascot is furry. That explanation is out the window. I guess I just have to give up, but I dwell on things so this is going to bother me for a while.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 30, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I was banned from an art server for no logical reason. I was friendly, I followed the rules, and I wasn't some creep. I tried to friend the owner and a mod to get an explanation but they both blocked me. I'm so confused because the server seemed fairly mature and professional. I just don't understand it and I feel that there's nothing I can do. I'm always going to wonder why. I just can't come up with a reason.
> 
> Someone mentioned that maybe they don't like furries, but their server mascot is furry. That explanation is out the window. I guess I just have to give up, but I dwell on things so this is going to bother me for a while.


I can't recall what art you draw or engage with, but I know Art Fight, notably, will ban people for being involved with or creating the wrong kind of content. So if you do anything "problematic," (and fuck only knows what any given group considers problematic) I would sadly not be entirely surprised if that was a factor, even if you 100% kept it off the server. Blocking you when you were trying to find out what you did wrong is pretty immature, though, NGL.


----------



## Bababooey (May 30, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I can't recall what art you draw or engage with, but I know Art Fight, notably, will ban people for being involved with or creating the wrong kind of content. So if you do anything "problematic," (and fuck only knows what any given group considers problematic) I would sadly not be entirely surprised if that was a factor, even if you 100% kept it off the server. Blocking you when you were trying to find out what you did wrong is pretty immature, though, NGL.


It wasn't Art Fight, but I didn't make anything problematic to my knowledge. Basically there was a NSFW art channel, and artists above me were posting their human OCs with their dongs out. I recently made an adult anthro character with alien genitalia so I posted that, and when I went on Discord a few hours later I found out I was banned. The thing is, the server mascot is anthro, but do they just have a problem with anthro NSFW? There were no rules about that and they refuse to give me an explanation. I asked someone from the server if I'm on their public blacklist but I'm not so I'm at a loss. The only reason I can come up with is that they think NSFW anthro content is zoophilic, but I don't know. You'd think they would've made that view known.

It's all very strange and suspicious to me.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

Chomby said:


> It wasn't Art Fight, but I didn't make anything problematic to my knowledge. Basically there was a NSFW art channel, and artists above me were posting their human OCs with their dongs out. I recently made an adult anthro character with alien genitalia so I posted that, and when I went on Discord a few hours later I found out I was banned. The thing is, the server mascot is anthro, but do they just have a problem with anthro NSFW? There were no rules about that and they refuse to give me an explanation. I asked someone from the server if I'm on their public blacklist but I'm not so I'm at a loss. The only reason I can come up with is that they think NSFW anthro content is zoophilic, but I don't know. You'd think they would've made that view known.
> 
> It's all very strange and suspicious to me.


is it possible that the mascot was just a cartoon animal and not supposed to be anything more than that (like how disney makes tons of movies with talking animals in them and their mascot is a anthro mouse but they're not a FURRY company)? you might have just misread the mascot,did NSFW furry stuff and got booted because that wasn't the crowd for it.


----------



## Bababooey (May 30, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> is it possible that the mascot was just a cartoon animal and not supposed to be anything more than that (like how disney makes tons of movies with talking animals in them and their mascot is a anthro mouse but they're not a FURRY company)? you might have just misread the mascot,did NSFW furry stuff and got booted because that wasn't the crowd for it.


I guess, but if that wasn't allowed that should've been in the rules. A ban was over-the-top and the refusal to give any info regarding why is very strange. It's like they know they banned me for a bullshit reason so they're not going to bother to try to justify it.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I guess, but if that wasn't allowed that should've been in the rules. A ban was over-the-top and the refusal to give any info regarding why is very strange.


maybe they just didn't expect it. granted,either way they sort of overreacted (a simple warning would have been enough for a first time) but you also just kind of assumed that dropping porn would be ok without asking first to make sure so both sides are kind of to blame for the misunderstanding and how it was handled.


----------



## Kope (May 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> ?


Just see a contradiction is all


----------



## Bababooey (May 30, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> maybe they just didn't expect it. granted,either way they sort of overreacted (a simple warning would have been enough for a first time) but you also just kind of assumed that dropping porn would be ok without asking first to make sure so both sides are kind of to blame for the misunderstanding and how it was handled.


Not really. It was a NSFW art channel. None of this is my fault. Sorry. If they didn't allow NSFW furry art, they should've made that clear. I'm taking no blame for this.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Not really. It was a NSFW art channel. None of this is my fault. Sorry.


fair enough. though the fact you're getting a little uppity about it suggests that you might have done SOMETHING that you're just not telling us. but whatever. either way it likely WASN'T a furry channel,they kind of overreacted and at the very least you shouldn't have assumed that "cartoon animal = furry channel". that's my two cents on the matter and you can take it as you will.


----------



## Bababooey (May 30, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> though the fact you're getting a little uppity about it suggests that you might have done SOMETHING that you're just not telling us.


That's rather rude. Sorry I just don't like being victim-blamed. I disclosed everything that happened and if you want to assume that I was problematic then that's just fine.

But this argument is null because again, they never told me why I was banned.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 30, 2022)

LameFox said:


> The percentage isn't my point, I mean the actual number of people. If you've been ghosted by 100% of a small handful of people you might just be unlucky. If it's 100% of a lot of them, you're probably putting them off somehow, or missing hints that they didn't want to continue talking.


Well shit, I don't know which one is worse. Although I'm quite certain that the former cannot be a coincidence, there must be something more to this but no one has bothered telling me. 



Minerva_Minx said:


> There are a lot of people I am interested in who don't care or know I exist, and a lot more I am uninterested in/can't stand who won't take a hint. I find it best not to dwell on it.
> 
> It can be due to a multitude of issues: dissimilar valies, mixed signals, transactional friendships, etc.





QueenSekhmet said:


> what makes you think total strangers are obligated to talk to you at all? you say that all you get is the "annoying" people (whatever that means),yet demand that total strangers talk to you because you "respect" them or whatever: is it not possible that it's YOU that's being one of the "annoying" people to THEM? seeing as you seem to think that only people you personally like are worth talking to and honestly,it's hard to feel bad for you since you come off as kind of a snob (she said in the nicest way she possibly could) that thinks only select people are worth their time and if any of them just simply don't feel the same then it's "disrespectful" to you.


Me and that other person aren't _total _strangers, we do know something about each other indeed. But why drop out of existence mid way? If only they could open their mouths and tell me what is the problem either with me or in their lives, then we can come to a mutual understanding at least and part ways formally. That's what bothers me the most.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Well shit, I don't know which one is worse. Although I'm quite certain that the former cannot be a coincidence, there must be something more to this but no one has bothered telling me.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and that other person aren't _total _strangers, we do know something about each other indeed. But why drop out of existence mid way? If only they could open their mouths and tell me what is the problem either with me or in their lives, then we can come to a mutual understanding at least and part ways formally. That's what bothers me the most.


ah. in that case,if you have actually talked to the person before then it's for sure odd for them to just stop for seemingly no reason. i don't know the contents of any of these conversations so i can't exactly pin-point what might have went wrong,but if they are flacking out on you in the middle of a conversation then either they simply forgot an your messages got lost in a sea of other messages (i've had that happen before) or they are likely just flakey people (the kind that think the internet isn't real life so nothing matters) and if that's the case then it's more about them then it is you and you're better off just moving on from them. a rule of thumb for me is that i don't count anyone as even a kind of friend unless we've talked enough that i know they're here for the long haul and not just idle chit chat: that's how i know they are actually looking for friends and not just someone to kill some time with.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 30, 2022)

Chomby said:


> It wasn't Art Fight, but I didn't make anything problematic to my knowledge. Basically there was a NSFW art channel, and artists above me were posting their human OCs with their dongs out. I recently made an adult anthro character with alien genitalia so I posted that, and when I went on Discord a few hours later I found out I was banned. The thing is, the server mascot is anthro, but do they just have a problem with anthro NSFW? There were no rules about that and they refuse to give me an explanation. I asked someone from the server if I'm on their public blacklist but I'm not so I'm at a loss. The only reason I can come up with is that they think NSFW anthro content is zoophilic, but I don't know. You'd think they would've made that view known.
> 
> It's all very strange and suspicious to me.


That’s fair; I figured it was worth mentioning as Art Fight announcing that policy was disturbingly popular. My best guess would be that someone has a stick up their ass about non-human tackle. Goodness knows you see a fair bit of _that_ even within furry fandom.

Not telling you is definitely sus as hell, regardless. “You know what you did” is and has always been bullshit.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 30, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> ah. in that case,if you have actually talked to the person before then it's for sure odd for them to just stop for seemingly no reason. i don't know the contents of any of these conversations so i can't exactly pin-point what might have went wrong,but if they are flacking out on you in the middle of a conversation then either they simply forgot an your messages got lost in a sea of other messages (i've had that happen before) or they are likely just flakey people (the kind that think the internet isn't real life so nothing matters) and if that's the case then it's more about them then it is you and you're better off just moving on from them. a rule of thumb for me is that i don't count anyone as even a kind of friend unless we've talked enough that i know they're here for the long haul and not just idle chit chat: that's how i know they are actually looking for friends and not just someone to kill some time with.


I actually put effort in maintaining conversation when I'm not busy. And I definitely know that they do have spare time during the time to at least take a couple seconds to get back. I speculate that they have been judging me either by the content of my profile, me as a person, or based on how interact. I just wish they would have the wits to tell me if there was any sort of problem.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I actually put effort in maintaining conversation when I'm not busy. And I definitely know that they do have spare time during the time to at least take a couple seconds to get back. I speculate that they have been judging me either by the content of my profile, me as a person, or based on how interact. I just wish they would have the wits to tell me if there was any sort of problem.


some people are also just lazy fucks that simply refuse to be the one to message first so they might just be the type of people that won't talk on any given day unless you do it first,even if you just talked to them yesterday.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 30, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> some people are also just lazy fucks that simply refuse to be the one to message first so they might just be the type of people that won't talk on any given day unless you do it first,even if you just talked to them yesterday.


Absolute scum indeed…


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Absolute scum indeed…


honestly,you shouldn't even bother with them. if you're talking to someone and they stop for a reasonable amount of time then just move on and find someone more worth your time and if the first person want's to connect with you again,they can seek you out for themselves and put in the work for once.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 30, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> honestly,you shouldn't even bother with them. if you're talking to someone and they stop for a reasonable amount of time then just move on and find someone more worth your time and if the first person want's to connect with you again,they can seek you out for themselves and put in the work for once.


That would’ve been easy if it didn’t happen fucking over and over and over and over again!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> That would’ve been easy if it didn’t happen fucking over and over and over and over again!


maybe it would help to scroll through a few of these conversations to try to find any common issues that might keep popping up and reflect on it so you can hopefully avoid it in the future. it's very possible that you just keep running into shitty people but it's also very possible that you might be saying or doing something without realizing it: in either case,looking back on some of them might give you a better idea of exactly what keeps going wrong. worth a try at least.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 30, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> maybe it would help to scroll through a few of these conversations to try to find any common issues that might keep popping up and reflect on it so you can hopefully avoid it in the future. it's very possible that you just keep running into shitty people but it's also very possible that you might be saying or doing something without realizing it: in either case,looking back on some of them might give you a better idea of exactly what keeps going wrong. worth a try at least.


I have tried doing that, doesn't work all the time though.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I have tried doing that, doesn't work all the time though.


but that means it works at least some of the time so that's a start. all and all,though it could always just come down to the fact that people suck and the best you can do is just try to find the one's that don't as much and hope for the best. if this keeps happening over and over,though maybe you'll be better off simply not being the one to ignite anything: just go to places on the internet and just start talking to whoever (much like we're doing now) and if the other person want's to take it to the next level and talk privately then great and if not then simply keep talking to people until someone does. the trick here is to just let it all flow naturally and whatever happens,happens as well as to let them make the first move.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 30, 2022)

OMG, please someone tell my wife when someone is stung who is allergic to bees, you don't go, "Look at how swollen their face is" or when someone is in mental distress, " they don't look normal" right to their face.  Good lord.  Like, basic humanity and compassion while we attempt to render first aid...


----------



## TyraWadman (May 30, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> OMG, please someone tell my wife when someone is stung who is allergic to bees, you don't go, "Look at how swollen their face is" or when someone is in mental distress, " they don't look normal" right to their face.  Good lord.  Like, basic humanity and compassion while we attempt to render first aid...



Give me her number I will do it. And then I'll tell her to take you out for dinner.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Give me her number I will do it. And then I'll tell her to take you out for dinner.



I’ll take dinner out for YOU


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Just see a contradiction is all


You're the only one


----------



## TyraWadman (May 31, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’ll take dinner out for YOU


I'll take YOU out


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'll take YOU out



To the ball game


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You're the only one


Lol


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 31, 2022)

Mental.  Health.  Stigmas.

I absolutely despise and loathe them.  Not a good night, but everyone is safe.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2022)

Lovely. Took two paracetamols yesterday, one at work around early evening and one in the late evening when I got home and this headache haven't gotten better.

I can't work like this. If I have ended up with migraine or something I am going to be sorely pissed.


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Lovely. Took two paracetamols yesterday, one at work around early evening and one in the late evening when I got home and this headache haven't gotten better.
> 
> I can't work like this. If I have ended up with migraine or something I am going to be sorely pissed.
> View attachment 132803


I'm sorry 
Maybe take the day off?


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Lovely. Took two paracetamols yesterday, one at work around early evening and one in the late evening when I got home and this headache haven't gotten better.
> 
> I can't work like this. If I have ended up with migraine or something I am going to be sorely pissed.
> View attachment 132803


I don’t know what the strength of paracetamol there is - here they’re 500 mg with an adult dose being 1-2 tablets. If you’ve got the same, take the two. Skimping on them isn’t worth it, and you should still wait the four hours until your next dose - one and then another when the first doesn’t do the job isn’t actually significantly more effective than just the one. Worth noting about headaches and painkillers is that a lot of common non-migraine headaches have a muscle tension component, so it’s worth trying a painkiller that also works as a muscle relaxant, such as naproxen. I think possibly ibuprofen has muscle relaxant properties? (Don’t take ibuprofen myself, because it seems to cause me headaches.) I used to swear by diclofenac for migraines but it’s no longer available here without a prescription, so… womp womp.

Otherwise my best headache tricks are cool wet towel on forehead/face and ice cream. (No, seriously, eating something cold like ice cream seems to help alleviate headaches/migraines for me.) Also, of course, drink lots of water.


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

What’s a good reason to not die


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s a good reason to not die


most ways involve pain so avoiding that is always nice.


----------



## Punji (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s a good reason to not die


Passing in your sleep content with the life you have lived.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s a good reason to not die


There are SO many people left to annoy by my still living.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I don’t know what the strength of paracetamol there is - here they’re 500 mg with an adult dose being 1-2 tablets. If you’ve got the same, take the two. Skimping on them isn’t worth it, and you should still wait the four hours until your next dose - one and then another when the first doesn’t do the job isn’t actually significantly more effective than just the one. Worth noting about headaches and painkillers is that a lot of common non-migraine headaches have a muscle tension component, so it’s worth trying a painkiller that also works as a muscle relaxant, such as naproxen. I think possibly ibuprofen has muscle relaxant properties? (Don’t take ibuprofen myself, because it seems to cause me headaches.) I used to swear by diclofenac for migraines but it’s no longer available here without a prescription, so… womp womp.
> 
> Otherwise my best headache tricks are cool wet towel on forehead/face and ice cream. (No, seriously, eating something cold like ice cream seems to help alleviate headaches/migraines for me.) Also, of course, drink lots of water.


500mg with an adult dose being 1-2 tablets 3 times a day. Usually it's been enough to simply take one tablet and that is all I have ever needed, but this headache in particular.. The two I took yesterday seems to have taken care of most of the headache though my head's been throbbing a little still and took a third just now alongside "breakfast". It being 14.00 soon, or 2pm. 

Been drinking a lot of water, but will try out the wet towel and ice cream. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s a good reason to not die


Fluffy friends!




Pets are best reason to stick around. She's "helping" me at the computer right now, too.


----------



## LameFox (May 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Sorry. I just now realized I made it sound like I was worried for their well being. What I meant was im basically addicted to daydreaming and just wanna lay there thinking about them all day. XD


Can always draw them instead.



Kope said:


> What’s a good reason to not die


There's no rush. If you're ready to die you can try literally anything else to change your life, and if all of it fails, you'll still be just as mortal.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Otherwise my best headache tricks are cool wet towel on forehead/face and ice cream. (No, seriously, eating something cold like ice cream seems to help alleviate headaches/migraines for me.) Also, of course, drink lots of water.


Pardon the double post, but forgot to ask. Do you have a favourite ice cream, or is it like anything goes?

Currently eating a passion fruit with lemon, by Henning Olsen. Pretty good ice cream. o3o


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Pardon the double post, but forgot to ask. Do you have a favourite ice cream, or is it like anything goes?
> 
> Currently eating a passion fruit with lemon, by Henning Olsen. Pretty good ice cream. o3o


My go-to are vanilla, chocolate, or berry sorbets. And, like, pretty much anything B&J. And soft-serve, but that's not something I have hanging around my freezer. For the purposes of headaches, the only thing that really matters is "cold." Would love to get an ice cream machine so I can turn some of our rhubarbs and blackberries (we get ludicrous amounts of both in the yard) into sorbet. I know you can make it without a machine, but I need cooking type activities to be plug-and-play, not mobile game style "now wait five minutes and do the same bloody task again."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 31, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> My go-to are vanilla, chocolate, or berry sorbets. And, like, pretty much anything B&J. And soft-serve, but that's not something I have hanging around my freezer. For the purposes of headaches, the only thing that really matters is "cold." Would love to get an ice cream machine so I can turn some of our rhubarbs and blackberries (we get ludicrous amounts of both in the yard) into sorbet. I know you can make it without a machine, but I need cooking type activities to be plug-and-play, not mobile game style "now wait five minutes and do the same bloody task again."


Now I want my bread machine again.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Lovely. Took two paracetamols yesterday, one at work around early evening and one in the late evening when I got home and this headache haven't gotten better.
> 
> I can't work like this. If I have ended up with migraine or something I am going to be sorely pissed.
> View attachment 132803



Try aspirin at 900mg instead.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s a good reason to not die


Bit of a gruesome reason but even if the last thing you do before killing yourself is using the bathroom your body will still have not released all the waste from it. As a result when people find your body there is a high chance it will be covered in its own feces. Not a dignified way to go.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s a good reason to not die


There are no extra lives, and you can't restart the experience. If you quit, all saved progress will be lost.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2022)

Many people who feel suicidal later go on to recover their will to live. 

The woman who lived across the street from me attempted suicide several years ago. 
She was saved by medics, decided she wanted to live after all, but then sadly died of a complication related to her hospital care.

@Yakamaru 
will your employer give you a sick-day to recover?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2022)

OTOH, there was my co-worker who shot his family and then himself. I never suspected anything like that. He was a model worker. Polite, efficient, etc.


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> OTOH, there was my co-worker who shot his family and then himself. I never suspected anything like that. He was a model worker. Polite, efficient, etc.


Being an “efficient” worker doesn’t mean being a good person/ mentally okay.


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Many people who feel suicidal later go on to recover their will to live.
> 
> The woman who lived across the street from me attempted suicide several years ago.
> She was saved by medics, decided she wanted to live after all, but then sadly died of a complication related to her hospital care.
> ...


That’s just natural instincts to live kicking in usually.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Being an “efficient” worker doesn’t mean being a good person/ mentally okay.



If you have a wife and two kids, which kid do you shoot first?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 31, 2022)

It's cool that my insurance covered the 190$ therapy but it sucks I still have to pay it and wait for it to be reimbursed after a few days. And that it just barely covers one session a *month TuT


----------



## TyraWadman (May 31, 2022)

Also I missed my first alarm today and it looks like I moved my new fan in my sleep. 

I woke up 10mon before my shift and never got to shower. Today feels like a dream and I hate feeling so icky and groggy just because I didn't get to shower. XD

Also my pants have been inside out since yesterday and I just noticed.


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> If you have a wife and two kids, which kid do you shoot first?


What? Neither


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2022)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Try aspirin at 900mg instead.


I'm already at 3 paracetamols. If I were to go further I'd feel like a drug addict. But the aspirin 900mg is definitely on the table if this headache isn't entirely gone by the end of the week.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 31, 2022)

Dear diary,
Please make me less of a socially anxious bitch when it comes to meeting other people irl cause it would be super cool to make friends. Any time I think I have a chance of initiating a possible friendship I freeze up.

K thanks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2022)

Why is everything just


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Also I missed my first alarm today and it looks like I moved my new fan in my sleep.
> 
> I woke up 10mon before my shift and never got to shower. Today feels like a dream and I hate feeling so icky and groggy just because I didn't get to shower. XD
> 
> Also my pants have been inside out since yesterday and I just noticed.


I was trying for no pants Taco Tuesday.  Sexy sexy...


----------



## Flamingo (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> The worst part about having intrusive thoughts for me is when they interrupt during sex/ masterbaition. It makes it hard to focus and drives me crazy :/


Kope pls.


----------



## ben909 (May 31, 2022)

half though that was ment to be an image because back on da there were plz accounts to mention to use like an emoji


----------



## ben909 (May 31, 2022)

also


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Kope pls.


I know I can’t vent in the vent thread, but at least let me speak once in a while


----------



## ben909 (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> I know I can’t vent in the vent thread, but at least let me speak once in a while


i think he meant that this place is ment to be a sfw fourm


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i think he meant that this place is ment to be a sfw fourm


Sure whatever


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 31, 2022)

Pretty much every time I open this thread I read something I did not expect to see


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

Wonder who deleted that one oh well. No one cares anyhow


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

I’m sure this will be deleted or banned for being too sad so see ya if that happens


----------



## LameFox (May 31, 2022)

Go for a walk or something lol, I guarantee literally nothing about this behaviour will improve anything for you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 1, 2022)

AAAAAAAAH I DID IT AND I MET SOMEONE NEW AND THEY WERENT ON DRUGS, DRINKING, AND THEY DIDNT TRY TO GROPE ME.

PROUD I CAME OUT OF MY SHELL But we'll see if they wanna hang out again after anyway. ;w;


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 1, 2022)

im doing math at midnight and i want to die
I hate forms
I also hate myself for not doing the form until last minute
currently looking though an entire page of dates and times trying to figure out what happened to make a total hour count lower on the form than it is on my spreadsheet


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2022)

Well, the headache have pretty much subsided, but I am taking one last paracetamol to make sure as there's still something slightly lingering up there. Hopefully I can work like normal today and beyond.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 1, 2022)

i did it"
well no
My bf found the error for me 
so time to pass out


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> Wonder who deleted that one oh well. No one cares anyhow


dude,you were talking about how you can't get your rocks off. just keep it in your pants on this (more or less) SFW site or you likely WILL end up getting the boot so do the grown up thing,admit you made a mistake,learn from it and move on. you didn't even get a warning,so suck it up and count yourself lucky you weren't banned right then and there.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 1, 2022)

When someone gives you their genuine heartfelt thanks and is amazed by how kind you are, and ungrateful me just has to sit there feeling like shit because for whatever reason I can't believe it's true. 

Why is accepting a compliment so distressful? No wonder it's illegal. 

She had the swat team show up and take her away after a compliment that big.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> When someone gives you their genuine heartfelt thanks and is amazed by how kind you are, and ungrateful me just has to sit there feeling like shit because for whatever reason I can't believe it's true.
> 
> Why is accepting a compliment so distressful? No wonder it's illegal.
> 
> She had the swat team show up and take her away after a compliment that big.


i think it's because people just tend to be full of shit so you can't really trust what anyone says about anything: people lie (even if just to make someone feel better) and fudge the truth all the damn time that it's hard to know when someone is ACTUALLY meaning what they say of if they're just saying it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> When someone gives you their genuine heartfelt thanks and is amazed by how kind you are, and ungrateful me just has to sit there feeling like shit because for whatever reason I can't believe it's true.
> 
> Why is accepting a compliment so distressful? No wonder it's illegal.
> 
> She had the swat team show up and take her away after a compliment that big.


Impostor syndrome?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Impostor syndrome?


I mean that really does sound like a good summary. I'm not necessarily afraid of being found out as a 'fraud' but I definitely resonate with the definition. XD



QueenSekhmet said:


> i think it's because people just tend to be full of shit so you can't really trust what anyone says about anything: people lie (even if just to make someone feel better) and fudge the truth all the damn time that it's hard to know when someone is ACTUALLY meaning what they say of if they're just saying it.



Honestly though. There are people that say nice things to butter you up just to get something from you. I didn't feel that way with this lady on the phone but still. Maybe my brain is still more toxic than I realize. Or I just need to find a better way to cope with it cause I don't know if this is a thing that will ever be cured. XD


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I mean that really does sound like a good summary. I'm not necessarily afraid of being found out as a 'fraud' but I definitely resonate with the definition. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though. There are people that say nice things to butter you up just to get something from you. I didn't feel that way with this lady on the phone but still. Maybe my brain is still more toxic than I realize. Or I just need to find a better way to cope with it cause I don't know if this is a thing that will ever be cured. XD


why knows,maybe it was 100% legit.XD


----------



## antgrasshopper (Jun 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m sure this will be deleted or banned for being too sad so see ya if that happens


Ignore the "doomer" in the title of this - sharing this video because I clicked on it at one point three years ago when I was very depressed, saved it because I personally got something out of it. Don't know whether it'll do something for you or whether it's all common knowledge. 

Control what you can, ignore what you can't.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> im doing math at midnight and i want to die
> I hate forms
> I also hate myself for not doing the form until last minute
> currently looking though an entire page of dates and times trying to figure out what happened to make a total hour count lower on the form than it is on my spreadsheet


This is my everyday


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> When someone gives you their genuine heartfelt thanks and is amazed by how kind you are, and ungrateful me just has to sit there feeling like shit because for whatever reason I can't believe it's true.
> 
> Why is accepting a compliment so distressful? No wonder it's illegal.
> 
> She had the swat team show up and take her away after a compliment that big.


It's easier to destroy and break down than build up.  I'm the same way in that I question sincerity of a complement because so many times it has been given me, there's a catch or angle being played.


----------



## Kope (Jun 1, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> dude,you were talking about how you can't get your rocks off. just keep it in your pants on this (more or less) SFW site or you likely WILL end up getting the boot so do the grown up thing,admit you made a mistake,learn from it and move on. you didn't even get a warning,so suck it up and count yourself lucky you weren't banned right then and there.


Ignorance is bliss I guess


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> im doing math at midnight and i want to die
> I hate forms
> I also hate myself for not doing the form until last minute
> currently looking though an entire page of dates and times trying to figure out what happened to make a total hour count lower on the form than it is on my spreadsheet


As someone who personally loathes math I feel your pain.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 1, 2022)

I got into an argument with my dad and I felt so bad that I slept all day. I'd just managed to get my sleep cycle right and now it's all screwed up again. It wasn't even a big argument. I'm constantly stressed and it was just too much for me.

Kinda how I feel right now, lol:


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> Ignorance is bliss I guess


more like TMI: too much information. somethings are simply better left with less detail (most of all of said detail would result in breaking rules and getting into trouble). it's not the end of the world,it's just a chance to learn better for next time.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


>


if i were a teacher,any student that made me laugh on a test would get a automatic A+. the catch,though is that they could only use the same joke once: no lazy hacks in MY classroom.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 1, 2022)

Dude, stahp. I want to watch funny YT videos in peace. I don't want to talk.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> AAAAAAAAH I DID IT AND I MET SOMEONE NEW AND THEY WERENT ON DRUGS, DRINKING, AND THEY DIDNT TRY TO GROPE ME.
> 
> PROUD I CAME OUT OF MY SHELL But we'll see if they wanna hang out again after anyway. ;w;



Hi. I’m drunk and on drugs.
*runs away*


----------



## Kope (Jun 1, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> more like TMI: too much information. somethings are simply better left with less detail (most of all of said detail would result in breaking rules and getting into trouble). it's not the end of the world,it's just a chance to learn better for next time.


I know no one gives a fuck about any trauma that goes into this so thanks for the reminder to shut myself up.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> I know no one gives a fuck about any trauma that goes into this so thanks for the reminder to shut myself up.



Go for a walk


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> I know no one gives a fuck about any trauma that goes into this so thanks for the reminder to shut myself up.


super not what i'm talking about. i don't what "trauma" has your sex life gone all to hell but you don't need to announce it (least of all when it could get you in trouble: you wouldn't stand up in the middle of class or work and say it,would you? of course not,beacuse you'd get in trouble for it). just accept your mistake and move on because this "woe,is me" thing you're trying to pull right now isn't going to win you any sympathy points and even if it did,it wouldn't change anything anyway. not everyone want's to join in on your pity party.


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jun 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> I know no one gives a fuck about any trauma that goes into this so thanks for the reminder to shut myself up.


dude. Intrusive thoughts are bothersome in _any _situation, so you honestly, totally could have stopped typing that post about halfway through without getting explicit. that's really all this is about. 

I get that it can be easy to think the worst, but it's not true. you made a mistake, thats it. try to learn from it. that's all you can do. listen to @QueenSekhmet, because she's right- if you had said that to customers at your job or a group of high schoolers you'd be in a lot of trouble. be glad you made the mistake here and not elsewhere, you know?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> dude. Intrusive thoughts are bothersome in _any _situation, so you honestly, totally could have stopped typing that post about halfway through without getting explicit. that's really all this is about.
> 
> I get that it can be easy to think the worst, but it's not true. you made a mistake, thats it. try to learn from it. that's all you can do. listen to @QueenSekhmet, because she's right- if you had said that to customers at your job or a group of high schoolers you'd be in a lot of trouble. be glad you made the mistake here and not elsewhere, you know?


this guy get's it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 1, 2022)

God bless the lost souls in Mariupol


----------



## Kope (Jun 1, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> dude. Intrusive thoughts are bothersome in _any _situation, so you honestly, totally could have stopped typing that post about halfway through without getting explicit. that's really all this is about.
> 
> I get that it can be easy to think the worst, but it's not true. you made a mistake, thats it. try to learn from it. that's all you can do. listen to @QueenSekhmet, because she's right- if you had said that to customers at your job or a group of high schoolers you'd be in a lot of trouble. be glad you made the mistake here and not elsewhere, you know?


Whatever


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> What’s wrong?


Sorry for answering so late. But, the world is angering me. It's hard to focus on myself when shit just keeps happening. Maybe I need to turn off the news for my sanity because I'm just floored with things going on.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 1, 2022)

Feels like the world is stuck in a loop, and I'm just rotting away.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 1, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Sorry for answering so late. But, the world is angering me. It's hard to focus on myself when shit just keeps happening. Maybe I need to turn off the news for my sanity because I'm just floored with things going on.



That's what I did.

I haven't kept abreast of current events for a few years now. The Jonny Depp/Amber Heard stuff, Covid-19 (including the massive PPP fraud that went down), mass shooting # 389, Roe Vs Wade, and Ukraine? Don't care. Collapse of marriage and the subsequent unraveling of society as a result? Ah well. The glorious leaders don't give a shit so why should I? I just don't care about this type of stuff anymore. Someone starts ranting at me about Trump or Biden or Russia or China or Covid or Monkeypox and I just smile and nod.

Truly, there's only so much mental bandwidth that I can dedicate to any one thing in my waking life and just about all of my thinker's horsepower is being leveraged towards working, hurling money into the stock market (everything is on sale right now lol), scheming to buy a used Toyota Sienna so I can stuff all of my shit into it and peace out whenever I want to, and eventually finding my way back north so I can buy a plot of land up there and place a modified Tuff Shed or Single Wide on it. I have trails to hike, e-bikes to ride, guns to shoot, weights to lift, books to read, music to listen to, and video games to play. I'm not about to go insane worrying about the world's ever-expanding deluge of problems and pet social campaigns that aren't going to lead to me having lower rent, higher wages, cheaper gas, or cheaper ammunition. The asylum is filling up. Sanity and the acceptance of reality (and not the wholesale embracing of delusional utopian thinking and woe-is-me perspectives) is the future of wealth.

Food prices out of whack? I solved that by buying large quantities of rice, frozen vegetables, ground turkey, bananas, russet potatoes, and beans. Basic seasonings take care of the rest. I quit soda. Fast food is out because it actually sucks to eat now (McDonalds literally tastes like acidic cardboard to me nowadays because I haven't eaten processed food on a consistent basis for about a month now). Last week's food bill came out to 25 dollars. Ah, the joys of being single and childless.

Family drama doesn't exist in my life because all of the stupid ones who initiate this crap get blocked and iced almost immediately. I literally don't understand how so many people get their lives shat on by bipolar people/narcissists/psychopaths, etc. Learn to spot the signs and nuke contact with such people. Ghost. _You have no idea how efficient I am at ghosting people._ From Discord servers to employers, everyone who gets stupid or shows overt signs of psychosis gets the RAM treatment. _Poof! Gone!_

Gas prices gettin' real stupid? Gonna get serious on my demand destruction game, then. Ebike and four cylinder car. Walk if I feel like it. The oil barons can suck my dick. It takes me five additional minutes to get to work using my ebike over my car. If my math is right I'll end up spending 55 dollars on gas a month. To all of you who have V8s: GLHF!

Rent too high? Just move lol. Live in an RV or something. Share space. Sleep in your car until you accumulate enough cash to make a powerplay. I've done all of these btw.

I'm not completely heartless and apathetic though. Every now and then I pitch in to give a little back. Picked up some trash out of the street during a bike ride last weekend and I recently helped someone here on the forum because I felt like it. Sometimes I feed stray dogs and cats. Give homeless loose change if I have any.

My life is 1/3rd over. I'm not using the remaining 2/3rds of it caring about things that I don't have control over and worrying about people/groups who don't give two-fucks about me.

Learn not to give a damn. You can't stop people from being self-loathing and lazy assholes who do stupid things. You literally can't. I've tried. I've even tried here and all I get are hordes of booty-blasted shut-ins, do-nothings, and standard issue weirdos telling me my perspective doesn't hold weight for squat because [insert generic normie excuse here]. Or they just prattle on about some thought crime that I committed six months ago but yet conveniently have no receipts to found such a claim upon lol.

Go live. Have fun. Turn the idiot box off. Find solutions to those problems. Enjoy your one life that you get.

Just remember not to fuck up.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 1, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm already at 3 paracetamols. If I were to go further I'd feel like a drug addict. But the aspirin 900mg is definitely on the table if this headache isn't entirely gone by the end of the week.


Chronic migraine sufferer here: you're not a drug addict for taking 3 paracetamol, lmao. I'd take whatever you need to help that headache as long as it's within the safe dosage

I don't know where you live, but in the US, we have Excedrin migraine relief and that's aspirin, acetaminophen, and caffeine. It works _wonders_. I'd get some if nothing else works


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 1, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Sorry for answering so late. But, the world is angering me. It's hard to focus on myself when shit just keeps happening. Maybe I need to turn off the news for my sanity because I'm just floored with things going on.


I'll be less detailed about it than RAM, but yeah, I don't go hunting for news anymore.

And once I've moved out, the only source of news will be from my job.  I will probably push away a lot of people who rant about news, and if they persist I'll warn them they're harassing an autistic person (call it what you will, if I overload I go nuclear; this is a _serious_ safety issue and if I have to act entitled to avoid exploding, _so be it_).

I haven't gone full uncaring mode, I really just don't have the bandwidth to try to do anything about the world's problems.  As much as people say I've got to be the one that fights.... I'm finding out the necessary fights are being done for me already, by people who have a _lot_ more cognitive capacity for them.

Instead of trying to force my bandwidth (my mental bandwidth tanks in crowded spaces, brightly-lit areas, and loud-noise areas - and that is about 95% of the places I'd consider going), I'm just working with what I've got.


Mine may be an extreme case.  However, we are NOT meant as a species to be absorbing information 24/7 from sources beyond what we can see in our immediate non-televised non-technological vicinity, cause-of-the-day be damned.


----------



## Kope (Jun 1, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Sorry for answering so late. But, the world is angering me. It's hard to focus on myself when shit just keeps happening. Maybe I need to turn off the news for my sanity because I'm just floored with things going on.


Yeah life sucks and sometimes people suck too


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 2, 2022)

How quickly one spirals. One sip of whiskey and I'm back to my old ways


----------



## Rimna (Jun 2, 2022)

RAM said:


> My life is 1/3rd over. I'm not using the remaining 2/3rds of it caring about things that I don't have control over and worrying about people/groups who don't give two-fucks about me.



I've been sitting here trying to think of something to say about this but I don't know what. All I know is that it gave me a new perspective on my life. 

Thank you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 2, 2022)

RAM said:


> That's what I did.
> 
> I haven't kept abreast of current events for a few years now. The Jonny Depp/Amber Heard stuff, Covid-19 (including the massive PPP fraud that went down), mass shooting # 389, Roe Vs Wade, and Ukraine? Don't care. Collapse of marriage and the subsequent unraveling of society as a result? Ah well. The glorious leaders don't give a shit so why should I? I just don't care about this type of stuff anymore. Someone starts ranting at me about Trump or Biden or Russia or China or Covid or Monkeypox and I just smile and nod.
> 
> ...


I'll second this, it's solid advice, and it'd help many people here to simply cut out the negative influences in their life, if only for the sake of building themselves up into somebody who one day, will have the mental fortitude to expend charity to others. You have to be 'selfish' and focus on making yourself stable before you can help others. There's alot more I could comment on, but I'd more just want to touch on the idea of simply focusing on one's self and keeping making yourself stable before you start considering worrying about anything else.

If you want to start pulling up people who are struggling to stay above water, you need to have the capability to keep your footing and not get pulled in yourself.


----------



## Kope (Jun 2, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> How quickly one spirals. One sip of whiskey and I'm back to my old ways


Hey at least Alcoholism cures depression or so I hear


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Chronic migraine sufferer here: you're not a drug addict for taking 3 paracetamol, lmao. I'd take whatever you need to help that headache as long as it's within the safe dosage
> 
> I don't know where you live, but in the US, we have Excedrin migraine relief and that's aspirin, acetaminophen, and caffeine. It works _wonders_. I'd get some if nothing else works


Yeah, that was a bit of a joke on my end. 3 paracets ain't gonna make me a drug addict or feel like one. I've taken 4 in total and it seems to have taken a hike, but I'm keeping an eye out in case it returns. Don't even know what caused it so I am making changes to everything from diet to some habits.


----------



## Kope (Jun 2, 2022)

I feel like my leg has been shot with a 50 cal


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I'll second this, it's solid advice, and it'd help many people here to simply cut out the negative influences in their life, if only for the sake of building themselves up into somebody who one day, will have the mental fortitude to expend charity to others. You have to be 'selfish' and focus on making yourself stable before you can help others. There's alot more I could comment on, but I'd more just want to touch on the idea of simply focusing on one's self and keeping making yourself stable before you start considering worrying about anything else.
> 
> If you want to start pulling up people who are struggling to stay above water, you need to have the capability to keep your footing and not get pulled in yourself.


Indeed. Your own footing have to be stable and one where you're not in a bad position or yourself or it's not really going to make things that much better. The negativity/suffering/pain/whatever kinda just shuffles around instead of being negated/alleviated/eliminated. You won't do much good if you're not in a good position yourself, and cutting away negative influences in your life is arguably a primary factor. No point keeping things around you that is constantly pushing you down. If your focus is on everyone else but yourself and you're in a bad position you're doing it wrong. Sure it can feel good but does it actually DO any good? Do good unto others but not at the expense of yourself and in a voluntary/consensual manner/level.

Take my situation for example. I have Autism(Asperger's), social anxiety and I am very introverted. Only 1 in 10 of those with Asperger's who are in contact with NAV, or the work office over here in Norway, have an actual job. I am part of that 1 in 10 statistic, because at the end of the day the biggest hindrance and often only one stopping you from achieving what you want is yourself, the one you see in the mirror on a weekly basis. I am not going to let a disability get in the way of me being able to actually live a good life and have economical and financial freedom to do what I want and the things I want to achieve in my life.

Are there times when my disability may get in the way and cause trouble? Obviously, I am not going to deny this simple fact of life. But it is merely a small inconvenience compared to all the positive things I get out of it. There will always be naysayers and they are better laughed at and mocked for thinking less of you.


----------



## Verona (Jun 2, 2022)

Okay so, I came across a 65+ artist and saw a commented on his page "Old people can't be furries".
I mean whut?


----------



## Reavos (Jun 2, 2022)

Verona said:


> Okay so, I came across a 65+ artist and saw a commented on his page "Old people can't be furries".
> I mean whut?


well if thats the case where is the cut off point? 30+ / 40+ / 50+ a bit of a harsh statment


----------



## Kope (Jun 2, 2022)

Verona said:


> Okay so, I came across a 65+ artist and saw a commented on his page "Old people can't be furries".
> I mean whut?


If old people didn’t exist there would be no furries


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2022)

Verona said:


> Okay so, I came across a 65+ artist and saw a commented on his page "Old people can't be furries".
> I mean whut?


While usually not said in that overt, exceedingly rude manner, it’s not entirely out of keeping with the… undercurrents? of community expectations. Just look at how people over 30 are considered “greymuzzles.” (At least that’s one cutoff that I’ve seen. I know of exactly one person who greyed that early, and that’s from what I’ve been told about my granddad.) I guess society in general is inclined to age cap activities, and if you internalize that as normal, you’d expect furries to drop out when they pass the age that most of your social circle is? I don’t know if that makes sense.

But yeah. Even if you think retirees should have outgrown the furry fandom, it’s rude as hell to actually _say_ it.



Kope said:


> Hey at least Alcoholism cures depression or so I hear


Nah. It’s something that people self-medicate with, and it may or may not help them forget about their depression for a while, but it doesn’t make it go away. Certainly isn’t doing your liver any favors.

Like, I’ve self-medicated acute anxiety with alcohol a couple times because I didn’t have access to my as-needed nuclear-option anxiety meds. That’s worked (though I 100% don’t recommend it and don’t in any way make a habit of it) because that anxiety isn’t a constant baseline like depression or my everyday lower-level anxiety is.



Kope said:


> I feel like my leg has been shot with a 50 cal


Something happen to make it feel that way, or just random pain? Either way, my sympathies, and I hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 2, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, that was a bit of a joke on my end. 3 paracets ain't gonna make me a drug addict or feel like one. I've taken 4 in total and it seems to have taken a hike, but I'm keeping an eye out in case it returns. Don't even know what caused it so I am making changes to everything from diet to some habits.


Hopefully it stays away. Those are no fun. I know stress can bring headaches like that on, same with not drinking enough water or sleeping enough


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 2, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Nah. It’s something that people self-medicate with, and it may or may not help them forget about their depression for a while, but it doesn’t make it go away. Certainly isn’t doing your liver any favors.


It doesn't help me forget about my depression so much as it eases the constant feeling of emptiness I get. It's like a comfort blanket.

Alcoholism is just a prison of your own design. I was sober for eight weeks and f'ed it up again because I thought a whiskey shooter wouldn't hurt---now I'm back to having hangover shakes and heart palpitations when the bottle finally runs dry. The fact that I'm ashamed of myself for letting it happen just makes it worse.


Kope said:


> Hey at least Alcoholism cures depression or so I hear


_Surprise_, I still have PTSD and a severe mood disorder, lol.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> It doesn't help me forget about my depression so much as it eases the constant feeling of emptiness I get. It's like a comfort blanket.
> 
> Alcoholism is just a prison of your own design. I was sober for eight weeks and f'ed it up again because I thought a whiskey shooter wouldn't hurt---now I'm back to having hangover shakes and heart palpitations when the bottle finally runs dry. The fact that I'm ashamed of myself for letting it happen just makes it worse.


Fair; I was not intending to speak for you, and “forget about it” was probably overly simplistic anyway.

You can be proud of those eight weeks. Addiction is not easy to kick. You did it once and I’m confident you can do it again. I know it’s hard, but try to give yourself some grace. Every drink you skip over is a drink you didn’t have, and (I’m sure you already know this) setbacks come with the territory for a vast majority of people.


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jun 2, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> It doesn't help me forget about my depression so much as it eases the constant feeling of emptiness I get. It's like a comfort blanket.
> 
> Alcoholism is just a prison of your own design. I was sober for eight weeks and f'ed it up again because I thought a whiskey shooter wouldn't hurt---now I'm back to having hangover shakes and heart palpitations when the bottle finally runs dry. The fact that I'm ashamed of myself for letting it happen just makes it worse.
> 
> _Surprise_, I still have PTSD and a severe mood disorder, lol.


withdrawals are no joke. even a few beers sends me back into shaking.

Stay strong. also I gave your post a heart not a sad face because I know that when booze runs out, the human brain basically becomes enough of sad face already. Man, I hate that feeling... Seriously, next time you're hungover just go get a CT scan and watch the doctors looking at your brain be like, "that is the saddest thing I have ever seen. this person needs some serious ibuprofen.."

lol. sorry, all I've got is bad jokes atm. too tired. anyways, I'm rooting for you. I know it's tough, dude. wish you luck. *hugs* ^v^


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I'll second this, it's solid advice, and it'd help many people here to simply cut out the negative influences in their life, if only for the sake of building themselves up into somebody who one day, will have the mental fortitude to expend charity to others. You have to be 'selfish' and focus on making yourself stable before you can help others. There's alot more I could comment on, but I'd more just want to touch on the idea of simply focusing on one's self and keeping making yourself stable before you start considering worrying about anything else.
> 
> If you want to start pulling up people who are struggling to stay above water, you need to have the capability to keep your footing and not get pulled in yourself.



I completely agree with RAM that keeping up with celebrity court dramas is usually a waste of our time. 
and I definitely agree that fast food and sugary soda-pop isn't worth buying- because it makes people unhappier in the long run if they eat too much of it. 

Keeping up with important events can matter though, because often public interest and pressure is important to make all of our lives better. 
So, for those subjects, we have to learn how to control our own emotions, so that we don't feel overwhelmed by negativity. 
I view keeping myself emotionally resilient as similar to exercising or doing intellectually difficult tasks. I expose myself to stress in the present in exchange for long-term gains that make me better at resisting stresses- physical or otherwise.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 2, 2022)

Almost every single night I have dreamt of the "end of the world". These dreams pretty much have the same plot, "The world will end at any moment." Dunno why.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 2, 2022)

And I might of just killed a brown recluse in my room.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2022)

Small vent: I went out to pick flowers for boyfriend, because he’s coming home from traveling tonight. Figured I’d put some flowers in his room as a nice surprise. 

Well, I was lazy and wore shoes without socks, and a fucking nettle somehow managed to sneak in and bite my foot under the tongue of my sneaker. Rude!
I’m super sensitive to nettles, so it really hurt, and now (about 3-ish hours later) it no longer hurts but I have a red mark on my foot.

Nettles are the worst. (I’m sure poison ivy/poison oak are way worse, but we don’t have those here. And I’m not daft enough to go messing with giant hogweed or whatever it’s called.)



Fallowfox said:


> Keeping up with important events can matter though, because often public interest and pressure is important to make all of our lives better.
> So, for those subjects, we have to learn how to control our own emotions, so that we don't feel overwhelmed by negativity.


One downside of the News & Politics board being gone, I guess. I exclusively consume news that I happen upon (coming up in my Twitter feed, happening to be driving when the radio news come on), which is sort of my compromise between keeping abreast of current events and not seeking out news (which 99% of the time is going to be stuff I can’t do anything about anyway).


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 2, 2022)

My life has been just so uneventful recently, and it has been like that for the past few years mainly because of college. I should've graduated by now but thanks to my dumbass mentally ill brain I've misunderstood/messed up a lot of things that delayed it further. I think I may have mentioned this before but I get extremely envious of others and compare myself frequently to them, that really rattles me up and reminds me of my failings and worthlessness in life. It literally makes my brain swell in my skull. At least it's not as bad as it was back in 2017-2019. But I fear I may fall in to that void which will be very hard to escape. Although as of now, I blame summer and the increased temperatures for driving me crazy, it has happened to me before and is a proven fact after all. I wish I could do something to snap out of it somehow but I just don't know what to do. I've been also quite paranoid about my friends potentially leaving me as well, or various people who I'm interested in particularly. It's already enough I've got no one person to be with, except for my ex which we agreed to at least continue to be friends. But nobody else for sure. Last thing I need is to be isolated online as well. I've been trying to convince myself that all of these thoughts are irrational, but it's been extremely hard when the darker thoughts and emotions drag you to the other side. It's a never ending cycle of torment that has been plaguing me for the last few years. Funny enough, I did not used to be like this because back then I was in a delusional state when my view of reality was quite different, I was relatively happy and content. But now that I see the truth about myself, I cannot ever go back to those untroubled moments.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 2, 2022)

I had to unfriend someone I've known for over twenty years. He has minor mental issues but it hasn't kept him from working, being a functional adult & parent, etc. Then he found a job working in customer service for a computer company. Apparently he found out he didn't have the chops for dealing with the customer. Eventually, he quit that job, went to work for a cellular provider. He hated that job. Switched to another provider that has the big red letter as their logo. He really hates that company, since he thinks they must expect their people to be on call 24/7. He's an installer for that co., btw. I've actually worked for that company, back in the day, over twenty years ago? It was easy work back then.

Anyway, the shootings started up this year and the news suggested the Robb, TX shooter was mentally unstable. My former friend went off, saying the shooter was an asshole, not mentally ill. He says he's mentally ill but he wouldn't do that. ONly an asshole does something like that. His whole ensuing multi-post rant devolved as he went on about the 2A, NRA, straw gun sales, fully automatic weapons, Biden, Trump, CIA conspiracy theories, He knows the police were in on it, you name it. He fell off the rails and tried running his crazy train on the dirt. It was not pretty. It made me hurt inside but ya know, I couldn't get through to him. I unfriended him so he starts blowing up my email. Had to mark his mail as spam and set my server to delete his emails off the server.

Everyone on my social media pages are carefully curated. Everyone. Not everyone that asks for a friend request, shit like that. They are the ones that do not spread SHIT and utter nonsense, it's family information and jokes mostly that we share, what's going on in our lives, since I know each person on my list personally or I'm related to them. But this former friend has become just waaaay too toxic to me. I can't read his feed because it's went sour. It hurts, but I had to unfriend him and basically block him so I woulldn't be saddened by watching his meltdown.

Yeah. That. I'm saddened.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I completely agree with RAM that keeping up with celebrity court dramas is usually a waste of our time.
> and I definitely agree that fast food and sugary soda-pop isn't worth buying- because it makes people unhappier in the long run if they eat too much of it.
> 
> Keeping up with important events can matter though, because often public interest and pressure is important to make all of our lives better.
> ...


Keeping up with important events can be good yes, though some people will feel overwhelmed or drained by it. So, for those people, they should avoid exposure to most of it until they are in a state where they can endure exposure to it. They absolutely should not be pressured into reading or being exposed to it when they are not in a state in which they can read it without feeling brought down significantly by it. Until then those people should focus on themselves and build themselves up beforehand and then decide if they want to be exposed to the news cycle.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 2, 2022)

Next week I'l lbe moving in with my bf, moving to another state. I don't do well with change, and while I've been enthusiastic, as we're getting close now I've been so stressed out. Making myself sick with uspet stomaches and such from so much worry. damnit ;~;
I want to be eixcited but I cant anymore


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 2, 2022)

I suck at everything


----------



## ben909 (Jun 2, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I suck at everything


sucking really bad makes you a good vacuum, so there can be positive things


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 2, 2022)

Me: Ah they're working, they'll probably reach out when they have the time.
Brain: They obviously don't like you. Guess you're back to being a loner.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Next week I'l lbe moving in with my bf, moving to another state. I don't do well with change, and while I've been enthusiastic, as we're getting close now I've been so stressed out. Making myself sick with uspet stomaches and such from so much worry. damnit ;~;
> I want to be eixcited but I cant anymore


It's a super huge adjustment so jitters happen.  Just make sure you're ok.  The only time anyone feels ok with those big adjustments is people in movies or on tv.


TyraWadman said:


> Me: Ah they're working, they'll probably reach out when they have the time.
> Brain: They obviously don't like you. Guess you're back to being a loner.


Hello!  Sorry I was at work, but I'm back now and everything is going to be sparkles and sunshine!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 2, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I suck at everything


You don't suck at being funny and adorable


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> You don't suck at being funny and adorable


Agreed


----------



## Kope (Jun 2, 2022)

Why do people ignore others pain?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 2, 2022)

Kope said:


> Why do people ignore others pain?



I’m in enough pain, myself. What do you want?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 2, 2022)

I miss my Valium prescription.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2022)

I'd go off, but it wouldn't do anything to help my situation. Suffice it to say I hate myself most days, and didn't even want to move for 2 hours today.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 3, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I suck at everything



That's not true Woofer, you don't suck.


----------



## Kope (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm tired of hearing about these shootings it's so depressing living with this reality


----------



## Kope (Jun 3, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Of course, our country will do NOTHING to fix it either.
> 
> No stricter gun regulations (AKA red flag laws and not letting people who’ve threatened to murder people before get guns), no universal healthcare to address mental and physical health issues, no fixing our broken system that isolates the working class. Nothing. Just politicians constantly offering “thoughts and prayers”


Yeah


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Next week I'l lbe moving in with my bf, moving to another state. I don't do well with change, and while I've been enthusiastic, as we're getting close now I've been so stressed out. Making myself sick with uspet stomaches and such from so much worry. damnit ;~;
> I want to be eixcited but I cant anymore


It's not abnormal to feel anxious about a big change in your life, good or bad. It'll pass pretty quick and find you'll likely appreciate the new changes pretty quick. I've been through the paces a few times myself. It happens, but usually doesn't last long.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 3, 2022)

My granny died ten years ago today, of all my grandparents she was the one who tried to be present in my families life the most. I miss her greatly.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 3, 2022)

I saw a stray pupper just some 30 minutes ago next to my apartment complex, so I hurried up to fill a bowl of water and a bowl of doggy food I bought in case I come across a stray.

It took me no more than 3 minutes to go up to my place, get water and food and go down but the dog was gone :<

I left the bowls next to the bush where I saw the dog and I hope it will return there later to eat it.

I wish I could do more for strays.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I saw a stray pupper just some 30 minutes ago next to my apartment complex, so I hurried up to fill a bowl of water and a bowl of doggy food I bought in case I come across a stray.
> 
> It took me no more than 3 minutes to go up to my place, get water and food and go down but the dog was gone :<
> 
> ...


Later this month's international day against pet abandonment, last saturday of June, maybe there'll be events regarding this.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 3, 2022)

I am so bloody tired of vore being everywhere here. I don't complain about all the requests for vore RPs, and I disabled ads on this site a long time ago, but now there's a post in the art trades section with an animation that's just... no


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I am so bloody tired of vore being everywhere here. I don't complain about all the requests for vore RPs, and I disabled ads on this site a long time ago, but now there's a post in the art trades section with an animation that's just... no


i'm honestly sick of weird fetishes as a whole (vore obviously being one of them). like,how exactly is the thought of being EATEN ALIVE turning you on? how is that in anyway sexy or appealing to you or anything else on this planet? same thing with hyper inflation: what about turning into violet from willy wonka is doing it for you? like,people have their fetishes and what not and that's their business but i am getting REALLY sick of seeing it on the front pages of DA and browsing page for FA and now i guess we're talking about it on a forum site as well. some shit you should just keep to yourself and how much you love dirty diapers is one of many.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 3, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm honestly sick of weird fetishes as a whole (vore obviously being one of them). like,how exactly is the thought of being EATEN ALIVE turning you on? how is that in anyway sexy or appealing to you or anything else on this planet? same thing with hyper inflation: what about turning into violet from willy wonka is doing it for you?


kinkshaming is rude


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 3, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> kinkshaming is rude


a lot of things i do is rude. deal with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2022)

Shame me, baby.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 3, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm honestly sick of weird fetishes as a whole (vore obviously being one of them). like,how exactly is the thought of being EATEN ALIVE turning you on? how is that in anyway sexy or appealing to you or anything else on this planet? same thing with hyper inflation: what about turning into violet from willy wonka is doing it for you? like,people have their fetishes and what not and that's their business but i am getting REALLY sick of seeing it on the front pages of DA and browsing page for FA and now i guess we're talking about it on a forum site as well. some shit you should just keep to yourself and how much you love dirty diapers is one of many.


People don't choose what turns their gears. If it isn't hurting anyone, who are you to judge them?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 3, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> People don't choose what turns their gears. If it isn't hurting anyone, who are you to judge them?


fair enough. i'm just saying that it get's a bit tiresome to have to see it all the time just by going on a site (and i'm talking the moment i enter it without having of actually looked anything up): keep bedroom stuff to the bedroom,ya know?


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 3, 2022)

You can turn off adult art on Fur Affinity if you don't wish to see it.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 3, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> You can turn off adult art on Fur Affinity if you don't wish to see it.


what about on here where there was a guy advertising free animation but then it turns out to just be vore?


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 3, 2022)

Pretty sure that was the content I deleted for being too NSFW for the forums.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 3, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Pretty sure that was the content I deleted for being too NSFW for the forums.


likely. but point is that this site doesn't even HAVE a filter for adult content but there is was,right out in the open for all to see (at least until it was deleted). it's everywhere no matter if you go looking for it or not.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 3, 2022)

Fur Affinity does. The forums doesn't because of software limitations. Thus, NSFW content is prohibited on the forums.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 3, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> likely. but point is that this site doesn't even HAVE a filter for adult content but there is was,right out in the open for all to see (at least until it was deleted). it's everywhere no matter if you go looking for it or not.


Eh, mods filter that content out. Xenforo can be harder to work with to do what is done on the main site.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 3, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, mods filter that content out. Xenforo can be harder to work with to do what is done on the main site.


twas still there,though and my point is being sick of seeing it everywhere.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I am so bloody tired of vore being everywhere here. I don't complain about all the requests for vore RPs, and I disabled ads on this site a long time ago, but now there's a post in the art trades section with an animation that's just... no


Honestly, the vore ads and requests for vore RPs are getting about as intrusive as my binge eating disorder was a few years back.  So I'm real glad I missed the art trade post.

Yeah, this is the point where I have to turn off ads on the forums.  Sorry, I tried.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 3, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> twas still there,though and my point is being sick of seeing it everywhere.


Eh, I feel you and I've got my own concerns regarding that along other content, but depending on your browser and extensions, you can disable ads for certain site. I did it for the forum awhile ago.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 3, 2022)

so one of my flashlights is now scrap...

how does mold grow inside a plastic bulb holder


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 3, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, I feel you and I've got my own concerns regarding that along other content, but depending on your browser and extensions, you can disable ads for certain site. I did it for the forum awhile ago.


all and all i'm just venting: bitching about shit is what this thread is for after all.XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2022)

_Got a headache in my EYE!!_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 3, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> _Got a headache in my EYE!!_



Might want to get that checked out.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 3, 2022)

I hate the stigma associated with mental health problems. It’s fine to talk about my arthritis and how it slows me down at work, but nobody wants to hear that I am having a hard time because I am depressed and autistic. That just makes me a bad person. Being crazy is my fault.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I am so bloody tired of vore being everywhere here. I don't complain about all the requests for vore RPs, and I disabled ads on this site a long time ago, but now there's a post in the art trades section with an animation that's just... no


I am so glad I did not see that, luckily I have been seeing less vore ads on here except for one. Maybe there should be a separate section for nsfw rpgs, or a subsection?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 3, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I hate the stigma associated with mental health problems. It’s fine to talk about my arthritis and how it slows me down at work, but nobody wants to hear that I am having a hard time because I am depressed and autistic. That just makes me a bad person. Being crazy is my fault.


I have those issues too. Hey, if you ever need someone to talk to, my DMs are open.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm infatuated with someone who hates me. She's an artist and rescues rats.

I had a huge crush on her for ages; eventually she and I became internet friends, and then I blew it because I'm socially backwards and don't know how to interact with people properly. I said some horrible and dumb stuff and now she won't even acknowledge me.

I don't try to contact her anymore, but I've had this stupid crush since around 2009 and it's a part of me that I can't escape from. I admire her intensely and I don't think I'll ever escape from her shadow. It's not her fault, she's a decent person. I just can't stop thinking about her.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 4, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I'm infatuated with someone who hates me. She's an artist and rescues rats.
> 
> I had a huge crush on her for ages; eventually she and I became internet friends, and then I blew it because I'm socially backwards and don't know how to interact with people properly. I said some horrible and dumb stuff and now she won't even acknowledge me.
> 
> I don't try to contact her anymore, but I've had this stupid crush since around 2009 and it's a part of me that I can't escape from. I admire her intensely and I don't think I'll ever escape from her shadow. It's not her fault, she's a decent person. I just can't stop thinking about her.


ya'll need to get over her before this starts turning straight up criminal. i'm not sure exactly what happened (though i've got a few guesses) but she clearly doesn't want anything to do with you anymore so,honestly you should do the same since it's super unhealthy to be this fixated on someone in this way and there are plenty of fish in the sea anyway. if you want,i could direct you to a artist that just saved a three-legged cat.XD


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> ya'll need to get over her before this starts turning straight up criminal. i'm not sure exactly what happened (though i've got a few guesses) but she clearly doesn't want anything to do with you anymore so,honestly you should do the same since it's super unhealthy to be this fixated on someone in this way and there are plenty of fish in the sea anyway. if you want,i could direct you to a artist that just saved a three-legged cat.XD


This type of behavior also tends to make the person feel very uncomfortable and unsafe. I had an old “acquaintance” with romantic feelings for me that constantly talked about it for YEARS. Even years after we stopped speaking. It was gross and uncomfortable and I wish they would have gotten help from a professional instead of indulging in unhealthy behaviors.

Plus like you said — it can become borderline stalkerish/criminal depending on severity.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

So, my main room's almost packed up in the garage.  There will be a lot of thrown-out stuff, however...

When we tried working on my tiny bedroom (I don't even know if it's 10x10 it's that small)... it turns out the area under the queen-size bed (for perspective, there is basically _only room for that bed_ in this room and about a foot-wide channel left over on two sides of said bed) isn't an area rug - it's carpeted.  Meaning we can't work on that part until the bed is removed from there.

Yeah, that's not happening before the main room gets its floor.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 4, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> This type of behavior also tends to make the person feel very uncomfortable and unsafe. I had an old “acquaintance” with romantic feelings for me that constantly talked about it for YEARS. Even years after we stopped speaking. It was gross and uncomfortable and I wish they would have gotten help from a professional instead of indulging in unhealthy behaviors.
> 
> Plus like you said — it can become borderline stalkerish/criminal depending on severity.


indeed. people need to start being satisfied with just being good friends: there's nothing wrong with the "friend zone" but too many people think that if you're not in a relationship with someone then it's not worth the time to be around them. granted,there's a chance that staying friends can LEAD UP to a romantic relationship: but this ain't the show "friends" so the chances of that are still slim at best. either way,i hate that people can't just be friends with someone like that's the worst possible fate to be stuck with and the more someone adheres to that toxic ideal,the worse it becomes for both the object of affection and the one projecting their feelings. this shit ain't healthy and we,as a society need to realize that it's ok not to get the girl/guy and that being good friends instead is not a bad consolation prize.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> so one of my flashlights is now scrap...
> 
> how does mold grow inside a plastic bulb holder



Lights (even LEDs) create heat thus condensation happens because of temperature gradients, moisture and no proper way for it to dry/ventilate and you have the prime mould breeding ground.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 4, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Lights (even LEDs) create heat thus condensation happens because of temperature gradients, moisture and no proper way for it to dry/ventilate and you have the prime mould breeding ground.


i just don't know what they feed on

for not haveing a way to ventilate it, i need pliers  and other tools just to attempt to get the battery part open, and its not because it needa to be screwed instead of pulled


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> indeed. people need to start being satisfied with just being good friends: there's nothing wrong with the "friend zone" but too many people think that if you're not in a relationship with someone then it's not worth the time to be around them. granted,there's a chance that staying friends can LEAD UP to a romantic relationship: but this ain't the show "friends" so the chances of that are still slim at best. either way,i hate that people can't just be friends with someone like that's the worst possible fate to be stuck with and the more someone adheres to that toxic ideal,the worse it becomes for both the object of affection and the one projecting their feelings. this shit ain't healthy and we,as a society need to realize that it's ok not to get the girl/guy and that being good friends instead is not a bad consolation prize.



This isn't always emotionally possible for the romantically-interested party. Being in the immediate presence of someone who you love on that level but who you cannot have can be exceedingly torturous on the soul. 

A better angle for society to take is to accept the possibility that a person who has romantic feelings for someone may not be interested in maintaining a platonic relationship with the romantically-disinterested party (nor are they obligated to keep a friendship with this person). If you friendzone someone then you need to prepare for the very real possibility that they will immediately (or gradually) cut contact with you wholesale. 

Just as someone has a natural right to reject any and all romantic advancements from another person, so too do people have a right to cut contact with that same person if they don't reciprocate their approach. You can't have it one way. Doesn't work like that. Both parties need to do what works best for them while respecting the other's autonomy. 

If someone isn't interested in you either platonically, sexually, or romantically (for whatever reason), take that shit on the chin and move on. 



Xitheon said:


> I'm infatuated with someone who hates me. She's an artist and rescues rats.
> 
> I had a huge crush on her for ages; eventually she and I became internet friends, and then I blew it because I'm socially backwards and don't know how to interact with people properly. I said some horrible and dumb stuff and now she won't even acknowledge me.
> 
> I don't try to contact her anymore, but I've had this stupid crush since around 2009 and it's a part of me that I can't escape from. I admire her intensely and I don't think I'll ever escape from her shadow. It's not her fault, she's a decent person. I just can't stop thinking about her.



I'd mentally ditch this girl and move on. There are billions of women on the planet. This one isn't that unique because most people aren't that unique in general. She's a dime-a-dozen. Go work on yourself. I'd first start with ironing out any physical appearance issues that you can fix (dress, physique, grooming, etc) and then tackle your social issues.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 4, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I'm infatuated with someone who hates me. She's an artist and rescues rats.
> 
> I had a huge crush on her for ages; eventually she and I became internet friends, and then I blew it because I'm socially backwards and don't know how to interact with people properly. I said some horrible and dumb stuff and now she won't even acknowledge me.
> 
> I don't try to contact her anymore, but I've had this stupid crush since around 2009 and it's a part of me that I can't escape from. I admire her intensely and I don't think I'll ever escape from her shadow. It's not her fault, she's a decent person. I just can't stop thinking about her.


Aileana's third rule of dating and making friends and influencing people:  make sure the gay girl is gay.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

Okay.

My main room is basically packed up, now the carpet can be torn up and floor sealed and then the guy can put the proper floor in.  We still don't have a timetable for the final step.

It roughly looks like I'll be throwing out somewhere between 10% and 20% of my stuff, maybe all the way up to a third of it.  We'll find out when I put things back together - which is going to take me an entire week most likely given how much I've accumulated over the years.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2022)

I kinda wish humans still lived nomadically so that I could be free of having stuff. 
Begone laptop, begone email!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 4, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I kinda wish humans still lived nomadically so that I could be free of having stuff.
> Begone laptop, begone email!


i mean...there's nothing really STOPPING you from getting rid of all your stuff...ya just gotta be prepared for a life without them.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> ya'll need to get over her before this starts turning straight up criminal. i'm not sure exactly what happened (though i've got a few guesses) but she clearly doesn't want anything to do with you anymore so,honestly you should do the same since it's super unhealthy to be this fixated on someone in this way and there are plenty of fish in the sea anyway. if you want,i could direct you to a artist that just saved a three-legged cat.XD



Thanks for the advice. But just to make it clear, I don't even follow her online anymore. I avoid looking at her art and block her on social media so that I'm not tempted to talk to her. I'm trying but I still get low and can't stop myself from obsessing.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 4, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Thanks for the advice. But just to make it clear, I don't even follow her online anymore. I avoid looking at her art and block her on social media so that I'm not tempted to talk to her. I'm trying but I still get low and can't stop myself from obsessing.


at least you're taking steps to not take it too far. it's still not good to be obsessing over her,though so you also need to find some way to move on from her. maybe pick up a new hobby or something to keep you distracted.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 4, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Thanks for the advice. But just to make it clear, I don't even follow her online anymore. I avoid looking at her art and block her on social media so that I'm not tempted to talk to her. I'm trying but I still get low and can't stop myself from obsessing.


Rejection can hurt, but when you eventually find somebody, you'll probably forget her, honestly. 

The best thing is to focus yourself and your friendships, and later meeting new people.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 4, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Rejection can hurt, but when you eventually find somebody, you'll probably forget her, honestly.
> 
> The best thing is to focus yourself and your friendships, and later meeting new people.


and failing that,there is always me to fawn over.>;3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> and failing that,there is always me to fawn over.>;3


I'm glad we're friends, lol.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 4, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm glad we're friends, lol.


to be fair,i am a delight.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 4, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Thanks for the advice. But just to make it clear, I don't even follow her online anymore. I avoid looking at her art and block her on social media so that I'm not tempted to talk to her. I'm trying but I still get low and can't stop myself from obsessing.







__





						The Dinah list of scheduled events
					

The Dinah is the world's largest lesbian and queer women event. We applaud all things female in a festive and positive environment where all women feel included, connected and celebrated. Only in Palm Springs, Ca.




					thedinah.com
				




it helps. I still obsess over a few that got away.  Btw, not thinking it's stalker-y, just as fact of life.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 4, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Small vent: I went out to pick flowers for boyfriend, because he’s coming home from traveling tonight. Figured I’d put some flowers in his room as a nice surprise.
> 
> Well, I was lazy and wore shoes without socks, and a fucking nettle somehow managed to sneak in and bite my foot under the tongue of my sneaker. Rude!
> I’m super sensitive to nettles, so it really hurt, and now (about 3-ish hours later) it no longer hurts but I have a red mark on my foot.
> ...


This whole thing has been super weird. It felt like a really bad nettle bite at the time, but now the swelling’s gone down I have two sets of two little pinpricks there. They itch like mad and are both the same distance apart. Could still be nettles, I suppose, if the stingy hair bits came off and went into my skin, but it’s pushing plausibility. Driving me up the wall with the itching, either way. 

At least boyfriend really liked the flowers, so that part’s good.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 4, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> withdrawals are no joke. even a few beers sends me back into shaking.
> 
> Stay strong. also I gave your post a heart not a sad face because I know that when booze runs out, the human brain basically becomes enough of sad face already. Man, I hate that feeling... Seriously, next time you're hungover just go get a CT scan and watch the doctors looking at your brain be like, "that is the saddest thing I have ever seen. this person needs some serious ibuprofen.."
> 
> lol. sorry, all I've got is bad jokes atm. too tired. anyways, I'm rooting for you. I know it's tough, dude. wish you luck. *hugs* ^v^


Bah, jokes are appreciated. I joke about it all the time. Probably too often, lol

My last withdrawal knocked me on my butt with a three-day migraine, so that was fantastic -.-

I ran out of money and HR sure is slacking on getting back to me about re-hiring me at my old job (I had to temporarily resign because I had no more medical leave periods left), so the fact that I've been scrounging for change just to get another bottle feels _pathetic. _I'm constantly sick to my stomach with anxiety over not being able to drink. I can't even smell hand sanitizer or rubbing alcohol without thinking about the cheap vodka I always buy.

The worst part is I still somehow feel like I don't have a problem even though everybody around me says I do and it's all I can think about. I went through the same thing with my eating disorder quite literally two months ago before I went into treatment. Said the same thing when I was on promethazine a few years back. I want to do better for myself and I have a _list_ of reasons and the things I want to accomplish, and yet there's this constant, pervasive hopelessness that keeps dragging me back into whatever it is I manage to get myself hooked on.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 4, 2022)

404 - page not found.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Okay.
> 
> My main room is basically packed up, now the carpet can be torn up and floor sealed and then the guy can put the proper floor in.  We still don't have a timetable for the final step.
> 
> It roughly looks like I'll be throwing out somewhere between 10% and 20% of my stuff, maybe all the way up to a third of it.  We'll find out when I put things back together - which is going to take me an entire week most likely given how much I've accumulated over the years.


When we made the big move from Cali to Indiana (escape from California?) We threw out a bunch of stuff, mostly things we collected, used a bit then stored for whatever reason. We had our church send us help, so what started out as a very organized packing job devolved into a "Ram Jam" and "Chuck It Out" session. As a result, after being on the road for a day, the stuff packed by our help had settled about twenty-five percent. If I had packed it, less would have been thrown out. There were a shit-load of valuable things that went missing, too. either thrown out without our permission or stolen by the helpers. I hate to say that but only a handful of people were in our house at any given time.

I'm not looking forward to emptying my living room to re-carpet it. I suspect there is over one hundred year old hardwood flooring under the carpet but not sure what condition it will be in. I would rather put down an Persian-style area rug but if the floors are toast, well, then it's carpet again. I dislike carpet because it gets dirty and no amount of carpet cleaning will get it back to looking anywhere like new. A quality area rug, though seems to get by with vacuuming to stay nice.

I'm also OCD so I don't do change very well. Took years for me to be comfortable in our home, that I could do permanent changes to it without a perceived landlord yelling at me. We own our home outright, btw.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i mean...there's nothing really STOPPING you from getting rid of all your stuff...ya just gotta be prepared for a life without them.


Living as a religiously-devoted monk or a hermit is probably the closest you can *actually* get to non-materialistic life in England.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Living as a religiously-devoted monk or a hermit is probably the closest you can *actually* get to non-materialistic life in England.


I saw in a video the other day (episode of a vet show) a guy who was walking the entire UK coastline for charity. I think he might have had a flat somewhere to fall back on (at the very least he had somewhere he could go to let his dog rest up post surgery), but it’s undoubtedly something that could be done with a “only what you can carry” approach. You’d probably need some kind of savings to keep fed, though, unless you can get some website to pay you for blogging about walking along the water (and can stop in somewhere to do the actual blogging and/or charge a phone to do it on).


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Living as a religiously-devoted monk or a hermit is probably the closest you can *actually* get to non-materialistic life in England.


doesn't HAVE to be religiously.XD i'm just saying that you can just choose to not have anything but you'd have to be prepared for life without it. it would be absurdly hard in this day and age but it's still POSSIBLE (just not suggested).


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Jun 5, 2022)

Still think Sofurry is a clone site & the real one died. When I was there It showed all hallmarks of a troll site.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 5, 2022)

I have therapy Wednesday but I wish it could come sooner. Possible friendship is fucking with my brain hard core and my crying sessions with my therapists seem to help tucker me out since I get it out of my system. 

'Yea any time you wanna come over just let me know' 

YOU CANT JUST SAY THAT I HAVE NO LIFE! ILL BE THERE 24/7. Most people just seem to offer that sorta thing 'just to be nice' but don't actually want you to keep coming back. So how can I calm my anxious little brain from overthinking and ASSUMING he doesn't genuinely mean it? Do I just flat out ask him? How do I ask him without sounding crazy?

Do I be myself and break the ice with 'hey you have the same name as my robot boyfriend'? 

It was crazy enough finding out we're both gamers that live next to each other. He mentioned the noise and stuff around his neighborhood and it coincidentally matched the same noises around my house. So then I asked where he lived and found out we were in the same province so I asked what city, and we were in the same city and then I asked what landmark/store was he close to and he said 'alcohol store'. I didn't know I lived so close to one and gave him my street name. It was his street name. He gave me his house number and we found out I can literally open my front door and wave to him. XD 

So now if I upset my neighbor in some way, I'll have to live with it forever. TuT


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have therapy Wednesday but I wish it could come sooner. Possible friendship is fucking with my brain hard core and my crying sessions with my therapists seem to help tucker me out since I get it out of my system.
> 
> 'Yea any time you wanna come over just let me know'
> 
> ...


yo,having a friend live so close is awesome: just think of all the gaming parties you can have together (pizza,pop/energy drinks,cheetoes: the works)!

and i'm sure that when they say "come over any time",they mean "come over anytime you want so long as it's reasonable" (though if you're BFFs then it also means if you REALLY need to). i'm sure they mean it,it's just obviously don't take advantage of it and figure that it means you can go over and crash on their couch for three years or something absurd like that. just a normal "hey,how about i come over this weekend" kind of thing.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 5, 2022)

Share the deets!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have therapy Wednesday but I wish it could come sooner. Possible friendship is fucking with my brain hard core and my crying sessions with my therapists seem to help tucker me out since I get it out of my system.
> 
> 'Yea any time you wanna come over just let me know'
> 
> ...


Start by asking if he wants to play a game together? I don’t know if you play console or PC, but you can probably find something you both like that has multiplayer, no? Whether you do it in person or online with voice chat, it should let you have something to focus on aside from just “hanging out” that can hopefully displace your anxiety a little while you get used to chatting with him. Maybe?


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have therapy Wednesday but I wish it could come sooner. Possible friendship is fucking with my brain hard core and my crying sessions with my therapists seem to help tucker me out since I get it out of my system.
> 
> 'Yea any time you wanna come over just let me know'
> 
> ...



You're so damn lucky!!

My best internet friend lives in Seattle and I live in England, and we've only met once IRL. 

Be your quirky self and he'll love you. I'll be bridesmaid at your wedding.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 5, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> yo,having a friend live so close is awesome: just think of all the gaming parties you can have together (pizza,pop/energy drinks,cheetoes: the works)!
> 
> and i'm sure that when they say "come over any time",they mean "come over anytime you want so long as it's reasonable" (though if you're BFFs then it also means if you REALLY need to). i'm sure they mean it,it's just obviously don't take advantage of it and figure that it means you can go over and crash on their couch for three years or something absurd like that. just a normal "hey,how about i come over this weekend" kind of thing.



Yesss gaming parties is something I'm hoping for in the long term!

I know not to take advantage of that kinda thing but I do get excited and can probably get carried away. I keep telling myself 'in moderation' but it's so fricking hard. My heart is all over the place right now (not with romance but yea). TuT

They seem like a short notice/spur of the moment kinda guy so planning hangouts might be difficult. Mostly because he seems to have a lot of friends coming and going from the neighborhood. I don't think he'll ever I introduce me to his pals though- none of them game and basically go to hang out to social drink/smoke and eat at classy pubs. Apparently I'm his only irl gaming buddy at the moment...



quoting_mungo said:


> Start by asking if he wants to play a game together? I don’t know if you play console or PC, but you can probably find something you both like that has multiplayer, no? Whether you do it in person or online with voice chat, it should let you have something to focus on aside from just “hanging out” that can hopefully displace your anxiety a little while you get used to chatting with him. Maybe?



I've definitely considered it! I feel like this is probably the best route to still hang out with someone without demanding their time and attention too much. I'm still too nervous to make direct eye contact with him. <XD I do it for customers all the time but as soon as I'm off the clock, it's done I guess.



Minerva_Minx said:


> Share the deets!



His name is Victor and my robo bf is named after Viktor from league of legends.



Xitheon said:


> You're so damn lucky!!
> 
> My best internet friend lives in Seattle and I live in England, and we've only met once IRL.
> 
> Be your quirky self and he'll love you. I'll be bridesmaid at your wedding.



Well I wouldn't say he's a bestie. It's so cool you got to meet irl though, that must has been amazing!

If things ever get that far between us I'll be sure to fly you down! I doubt it'll get that far though. He makes enough to afford a car, plays the drums and has a chonky feline named Chester that probably steals the hearts of every female candidate that's ever been in his house. *Edit: I'm pretty sure he doesn't wanna settle for a socially anxious boog with rocky financial security.

The cat is so loveable and kind, he will never use his claws on you. He kneads, but when I instigated play time he started kicking with his back legs - never scratched hard enough to leave a mark... Which is probably the only cat I've seen do that. He also likes to snuggle and sleep with my shoes by the door. ;w;


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Yesss gaming parties is something I'm hoping for in the long term!
> 
> I know not to take advantage of that kinda thing but I do get excited and can probably get carried away. I keep telling myself 'in moderation' but it's so fricking hard. My heart is all over the place right now (not with romance but yea). TuT
> 
> ...


Don't sell yourself short, hun.  Like mungo stated, just be yourself and let the gaming work for you if too anxious.  I'm so happy everything is going your way as you deserbve to let your hair down after everything that has happened.

I'm squeeing I'm so happy and excited for you!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Yesss gaming parties is something I'm hoping for in the long term!
> 
> I know not to take advantage of that kinda thing but I do get excited and can probably get carried away. I keep telling myself 'in moderation' but it's so fricking hard. My heart is all over the place right now (not with romance but yea). TuT
> 
> ...


if you're his only gaming friend then you've already got a advantage over his other friends. chances are,this guy is looking for someone to game with at the VERY least so just keep inviting him over for games and such and the friendship should only grow from there (even better if you can find a game like world of warcraft or something that you can both play at the same time and help each other progress). drinking buddies are a dime a plenty but gaming buddies are forever.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

4 IN A ROW JUMP STARTS

and some people wonder why i have 2 battery packs in the car


----------



## zandelux (Jun 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> 4 IN A ROW JUMP STARTS
> 
> and some people wonder why i have 2 battery packs in the car


At least you had them! Those things are awesome, infinitely better than jumper cables, though I still keep cables on hand as a backup.

This isn't really a vent so much as an observation. I really can't comprehend the actions of some people. A couple of friends of mine who are engaged had a giant argument at a bar last night, with 4 others present. One of them even got kinda dragged into it. The other 3 of us did our best to ignore it. I'm just baffled. At what point do you realize that this doesn't have to happen right now, and that you should discuss this privately?

In other news, I've decided to move away from my hometown for the 2nd (and likely final) time in my life. Moving back here was a huge mistake. And I've come to realize that most of my friends here are really not the kind of people I want in my life. (The arguing couple is just the latest in a series of dumpster fires.) I will make an effort to stay in touch with the few good people I know, and the rest can reap the drama that they sowed. It makes me sad more than angry, so yeah... not really a vent. I feel pretty good about this decision.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 5, 2022)

Feeling very hot~ activating my only fan
Seriously I'm melting, the sun hits the wall on this side of the home all afternoon, it's okay for most of the time but in the evening it gets super stuffy


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 5, 2022)

zandelux said:


> At least you had them! Those things are awesome, infinitely better than jumper cables, though I still keep cables on hand as a backup.
> 
> This isn't really a vent so much as an observation. I really can't comprehend the actions of some people. A couple of friends of mine who are engaged had a giant argument at a bar last night, with 4 others present. One of them even got kinda dragged into it. The other 3 of us did our best to ignore it. I'm just baffled. At what point do you realize that this doesn't have to happen right now, and that you should discuss this privately?
> 
> In other news, I've decided to move away from my hometown for the 2nd (and likely final) time in my life. Moving back here was a huge mistake. And I've come to realize that most of my friends here are really not the kind of people I want in my life. (The arguing couple is just the latest in a series of dumpster fires.) I will make an effort to stay in touch with the few good people I know, and the rest can reap the drama that they sowed. It makes me sad more than angry, so yeah... not really a vent. I feel pretty good about this decision.


Getting married is drama - even ours didn't go well.  My wife forgot what I looked like when picking me up at the airport.  We argued over friends, habits, money, venue, dresses, even where to be married (wasn't US at time).  It's friends to partners and that transition is just - weird for everyone?  Still friends with everyone, but the dynamics shift. being honest, I lost a lot of my single friends until they got married.

I wouldn't read too much into it, but tell them if something doesn't sit right.  don't be afraid to discuss known or new boundaries.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 5, 2022)

Bf comes down tomorrow and I'm not even packed or anything cause I get so panicked And anxious every time I try


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Getting married is drama - even ours didn't go well.  My wife forgot what I looked like when picking me up at the airport.  We argued over friends, habits, money, venue, dresses, even where to be married (wasn't US at time).  It's friends to partners and that transition is just - weird for everyone?  Still friends with everyone, but the dynamics shift. being honest, I lost a lot of my single friends until they got married.
> 
> I wouldn't read too much into it, but tell them if something doesn't sit right.  don't be afraid to discuss known or new boundaries.


at least you've got someone: every relationship I've ever been in has crashed and burned and now I'm just bitter and alone.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 5, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> at least you've got someone: every relationship I've ever been in has crashed and burned and now I'm just bitter and alone.


There's someone out there for most people, so I think you'll find yours eventually.

I'm my second serious relationship and we've been dancing around whether to get engaged, so there's hope for you.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> There's someone out there for most people, so I think you'll find yours eventually.
> 
> I'm my second serious relationship and we've been dancing around whether to get engaged, so there's hope for you.


all i know is that i've been at it since i was VERY young and so far have nothing to show for it but a long list of reasons why there might just not be anyone even WORTH being with and that i may simply be better off being alone than being forced to settle. i'm not looking for a fling or just someone to have around that i'm kind of into: i'm looking for true,passionate love. the kind where our wedding is the most important moment if our entire relationship because it is a symbol of our commitment to each other. the kind where we feel immense joy just by each other's faces being the first thing we see when we wake up in the morning. the kind where we both truly need each other and make each other better. THIS is what i need in a lover,but how many people do you think can actually live up to it? none that I'VE ever met: not even remotely close and i'm sick of kissing frogs,hoping to FINALLY find the one who's a prince (or princess,but you get the point). i CAN'T settle but no one seems to be able to meet my VERY strong romantic needs and every moment it doesn't happen,i feel more and more alone.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Bf comes down tomorrow and I'm not even packed or anything cause I get so panicked And anxious every time I try


I'm laughing with you, not at you.  I am reliving the terrifying, uncertainty vicariously.  Between you, Tyra, Xintheon, and Ben, it's cute.  You are all sweet and lovable goofiness.  It's real life romance and I'm hoping all four of you find the joy and happiness you deserve.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 5, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> at least you've got someone: every relationship I've ever been in has crashed and burned and now I'm just bitter and alone.


When I stopped looking, I found my girl.  True, I had a guy friend introduce us, but still I wasn't expecting.  Small, baby steps.

Anything worth having is worth fighting for, so my love life was crash and burn until 30.  Even now, still work in progress.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> When I stopped looking, I found my girl.  True, I had a guy friend introduce us, but still I wasn't expecting.  Small, baby steps.
> 
> Anything worth having is worth fighting for, so my love life was crash and burn until 30.  Even now, still work in progress.


hard to just keep at it when almost everyone that's even interested in the first place ends up being low-caliber scum that are just looking for something short term at BEST. a heart can only break so many times before it is simply shattered beyond repair.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 5, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> all i know is that i've been at it since i was VERY young and so far have nothing to show for it but a long list of reasons why there might just not be anyone even WORTH being with and that i may simply be better off being alone than being forced to settle. i'm not looking for a fling or just someone to have around that i'm kind of into: i'm looking for true,passionate love. the kind where our wedding is the most important moment if our entire relationship because it is a symbol of our commitment to each other. the kind where we feel immense joy just by each other's faces being the first thing we see when we wake up in the morning. the kind where we both truly need each other and make each other better. THIS is what i need in a lover,but how many people do you think can actually live up to it? none that I'VE ever met: not even remotely close and i'm sick of kissing frogs,hoping to FINALLY find the one who's a prince (or princess,but you get the point). i CAN'T settle but no one seems to be able to meet my VERY strong romantic needs and every moment it doesn't happen,i feel more and more alone.


What I'm about to say might not be the most organized piece of mind, so bear with me. 

I had other friends say the essence of what you've said about wanting someone who is _the _one, the guy who they're going to spend the rest of their life with and that is a totally understandable, common want and need a lot of people in our generation, and outside of it, have. 

The thing is, that is a lot expectation and baggage to one person before and just after meeting them, not that I'm assuming you automatically consider someone you're dating automatic marriage material. But a lot of people tend to assume that the person they're currently in a relationship is going to be the person they're eventually going to be marrying, which can be a longshot, especially if you haven't known that person that long, if you don't know them that well, and you haven't lived together. Most people usually wind up being with a few people before they meet someone they actually click with. My ex was my first serious relationship and we were together for about 3 years, though we knew each other for 7 years since we'd met when we were both in college but didn't get involved until after I graduated. Until we broke up, I thought there was possibility we could've gotten engaged; she'd been dropping hints that was she wanted and I was trying to get my professional and personal shit together to make the proposal. She had a mental breakdown, though, and I was out of the country for work when that happened. Plus I generally wasn't around because of my job and she needed someone who was there for her more, so we broke up and that was mostly on me. I had a few relationships that weren't really serious after that when I was stateside, the first few pretty close after our breakup, which wasn't wise in the rearview. I eventually hooked up with my current girlfriend, though we were honestly kind of friends with benefits first and got serious after a bit. We'd also been friends for awhile before that and we knew each others' families, so that helped. It awhile to get to that point, though. 

What I'm trying to illustrate is you'll probably be with a few people before you find someone you actually can spend the rest of your life with or much of it, because divorces does happen but isn't the end since plenty of people in various circumstances get remarried. So definitely don't hung up on the dudes who looking for something short-term, but if sense that is happening, leave them immediately because you're worth more than that and you really shouldn't put up with that shit either. But also don't get hung on the relationships that just didn't work out because it's better to find out sooner than later, when you've possibly already married them and a divorce can hella costly. When breakups happen, usually they hurt, but you've got to put them in perspective and learn from them rather let them close you off for good.

Also, I think people tend to idealize relationships a bit too much, no offense. Like, my girlfriend and I live together and we don't always have moments you mentioned where we feel joy being the first thing the other sees; the other person is just there, though we're glad they are, most of the time, lol. I'm just mentioning that because you never want to smother someone you love and we all need space sometimes. It's also important to reasonable expectations in the relationship too. 

I don't know if any of this helps, but you're not alone in what you're feeling.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> hard to just keep at it when almost everyone that's even interested in the first place ends up being low-caliber scum that are just looking for something short term at BEST. a heart can only break so many times before it is simply shattered beyond repair.


You won't get any arguments from me.  Just take care of yourself first and let them come to you.  

Please don't compare yourself to others, especially me.  You're only getting the good times, not the nigh impossible or difficult ones, or even times before, no one wants to hear.  I have no dating secrets- i met my wife in a cab and had someone else tell me I was better around her.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> What I'm about to say might not be the most organized piece of mind, so bear with me.
> 
> I had other friends say the essence of what you've said about wanting someone who is _the _one, the guy who they're going to spend the rest of their life with and that is a totally understandable, common want and need a lot of people in our generation, and outside of it, have.
> 
> ...


if i'm in a relationship at all,it's with the end game of getting married and having my happily ever after. this is something i make VERY clear to any perspective suiters and is not something that is ever going to change because it is simply what my entire concept of love is based on and frankly,i wouldn't WANT anything less than that. there's no point in just having a best friend you have sex with,to me and if i can't feel happiness simply being around them then what good are they? are my expectations a bit unreasonable? perhaps. but they are what they are and honestly,if someone can't handle me at my best (yes,this is my best) then there is no way in hell they'd be able to handle me at my worst and the relationship wouldn't last more than a few months (if that). i'm not looking for a schoolyard crush here: i'm looking,and need a lifelong commitment to me that's at the same level as the one i would have for them. we are THE most important people in this world and the next to each other and our bond is so unbreakable that we might as well just be different versions of the same person. what people tend to call "love" i have no interest in. if there is even the SLIGHTEST chance of a divorce or even so much as things getting stale then it's not something i want to be a part of because if that possibility exists at all then we shouldn't even be together in the first place because it would all just be a waste of my time and energy. i need someone that can meet me at my level and if they can't then they're clearly not the one.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 6, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You won't get any arguments from me.  Just take care of yourself first and let them come to you.
> 
> Please don't compare yourself to others, especially me.  You're only getting the good times, not the nigh impossible or difficult ones, or even times before, no one wants to hear.  I have no dating secrets- i met my wife in a cab and had someone else tell me I was better around her.


my relationship with myself is a whole other can of worms. 

all i know is that i have my standards and,high as they my be they exist and i can't change them without settling for something that i hate and hating myself for settling for it and it leaves me with a lot of pain when i think i may have FINALLY found the one and it turns out just to be another worthless jack ass that bones some random skank,knocks her up,doesn't tell me and then when i find out anyway acts like I'M the bad guy for being pissed about it. no apology. no "oops! my bad": NOTHING except acting fucking annoyed that i'm upset about it at all. so ya,settling isn't a option for me and anyone that can't meet my absurdly high standards,isn't worthy of the prize that comes with it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 6, 2022)

So tired...
Also people decided they were going to aggressively try and hack my twitch account as of last night wtf.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> So tired...
> Also people decided they were going to aggressively try and hack my twitch account as of last night wtf.


better than being SWATted,right?XD


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 6, 2022)

Holy fuck I didn't know there were so many entitled dog owners in the world. Someone posts a PSA basically saying "keep your dog leashed on hiking trails" and people crawl out of the woodwork with anything from "don't go places that will have dogs if you're scared of dogs" (so, what, you expect people with dog phobias to avoid the fucking sidewalk?) to "well if you're holding a cat it's totes reasonable for an off-lead dog to jump on you because PREY ANIMAL" to "um excuse me some dogs need more exercise than they can get on lead" (get a lower energy breed or go to a fucking dog park, then). Along with the good ol' classic "well _my_ dog is friendly and well trained."

I hate how any non-dog animal is a second class pet to these people, and how those pets' safety is less important to them than letting their dog off lead. I hate how these people even look down on other dog owners whose dogs will react with aggression/fear-aggression when a loose dog bounds up to them. I. Don't. Get. It. I've never had bad encounters with dogs/dog owners taking ragdoll for walks in the forest (which she loves), but knowing that this kind of people are out there in such numbers makes me want to bring a slip lead when I go next time just in case, so I have recourse for restraining a "friendly" dog should I have to.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 6, 2022)

If I'm ever attacked by a dog I fully expect that immediately after that confrontation I'll still have another one to go with the owner. There have been a few aggressive ones out and about here over the years and it always came from a similarly aggressive wreck of a person/family. The rangers typically get their dogs in the end and they move out or get evicted after a while.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 6, 2022)

LameFox said:


> If I'm ever attacked by a dog I fully expect that immediately after that confrontation I'll still have another one to go with the owner. There have been a few aggressive ones out and about here over the years and it always came from a similarly aggressive wreck of a person/family. The rangers typically get their dogs in the end and they move out or get evicted after a while.


I'm not super concerned about being attacked myself (animals tend to like me, for one, and I'm pretty decent at Not Taking Nonsense voice/body language, plus, like... I'm just not very bothered by animal bites and such in general), but I'm not about to let anyone fuck with my cat, nor am I going to tolerate animal owners who don't keep their animals in a manner suiting their level of control/training. If you (gen) have a well enough trained dog that it might as well be on a three-foot leash even if a rabbit runs straight under its nose, I don't care whether it's got a physical lead attached to it. But the vast majority of dog owners do not have that level of control. Recognizing your limitations and acting within them is way more worthy of respect to me than pushing your luck because you think off-lead dog shows that you're Cesar Milan (that's not a compliment).


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jun 6, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Bah, jokes are appreciated. I joke about it all the time. Probably too often, lol
> 
> My last withdrawal knocked me on my butt with a three-day migraine, so that was fantastic -.-
> 
> ...


It's okay to fall. As long as you get back up. So even if you needed time to rest after you fell, and sit there for a bit, as long as you get back up and keep going, you'll make it.

Every last penny I had went to booze. I get the sanitizer thing, too. One thing that's happened over time is while the craving is still there, the anxiety over it has subsided. It's always a battle trying not to drink, but it gets better, I promise.

^v^
So.. for what it's worth, some simple words of encouragement:

You made it eight weeks. I couldn't go one week, for years, until I eventually went through DTs. I know I'm just a stranger, but I also don't know if you need to hear this right now: I'm really impressed with you for those eight weeks. You seem a lot stronger than I was. I'm weak. So if you could make it eight weeks? You are still on your way to recovery, even if you fell on your ass. You relapsed, ok. So use it, take advantage. Like, idk if you are still on a binge, but if you are, use the time to rest while you can. Get what you can out of it to rebuild your stamina, so you can go at it even stronger when you _do_ get back up.

When you do, that list of things to do will be waiting for you to roll up and smoke like it's nothing. You'll be a menace to society, leaving trails of sparks behind you. Your friends and family wont know what hit them. You'll be pole vaulting across state lines like a pro, taking names and candy and shit, or whatever is on that list, I dunno. So everyone better just watch out cause it's gonna be like Frankenstein waking up. You ever see Frankenstein? His arms are out in front of him like that cause he's fuckin' READY. He's watching one hand for shakes, and slapping mofos with the other. _That could be you!_

You got this. <3

*more hugs*


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 6, 2022)

I wanted to keep parrots again.

My parents even built a special room/extension on their house which could be exclusively for the new bird.

I'm finding it very difficult. My new bird is a pineapple Green cheeked conure called Andrew and he is beautiful and lovely but parrots are hard work and I don't know if I can keep it up.






I'm getting more and more stressed and I think I made a mistake but if I let him go it will destroy me.






I'm so sorry, Andrew.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 6, 2022)

So...

Two weeks, at most, with the bare minimum of computer stuff set up.  Then this floor will be in, and I can reassemble the room as I please.

I can hardly wait.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> if i'm in a relationship at all,it's with the end game of getting married and having my happily ever after. this is something i make VERY clear to any perspective suiters and is not something that is ever going to change because it is simply what my entire concept of love is based on and frankly,i wouldn't WANT anything less than that. there's no point in just having a best friend you have sex with,to me and if i can't feel happiness simply being around them then what good are they? are my expectations a bit unreasonable? perhaps. but they are what they are and honestly,if someone can't handle me at my best (yes,this is my best) then there is no way in hell they'd be able to handle me at my worst and the relationship wouldn't last more than a few months (if that). i'm not looking for a schoolyard crush here: i'm looking,and need a lifelong commitment to me that's at the same level as the one i would have for them. we are THE most important people in this world and the next to each other and our bond is so unbreakable that we might as well just be different versions of the same person. what people tend to call "love" i have no interest in. if there is even the SLIGHTEST chance of a divorce or even so much as things getting stale then it's not something i want to be a part of because if that possibility exists at all then we shouldn't even be together in the first place because it would all just be a waste of my time and energy. i need someone that can meet me at my level and if they can't then they're clearly not the one.


I get what you're saying and agree with a good bit of it, just remember there is always a chance y'all might split at some point, though issues that might drive you apart might be able to be worked through. Also, every relationship, even the old couples who've be together for decades, have their ups and downs which you'll definitely experience.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I get what you're saying and agree with a good bit of it, just remember there is always a chance y'all might split at some point, though issues that might drive you apart might be able to be worked through. Also, every relationship, even the old couples who've be together for decades, have their ups and downs which you'll definitely experience.


i'm pretty open about shit that won't fly by me so the chances of things just suddenly going all to hell are pretty slim (example: i'm pretty open about the fact that if i'm marrying you then i'm marrying YOU: not your family. if your family likes me then great and if not they can go fuck themselves and while i don't expect you to abandon your family entirely for me,i DO expect you to not only be ok with me having nothing to do with them but also be prepared to defend me to them when needed because i still come first). big difference between me and most people is that i don't lie to make myself look good or hide most things out of fear of what someone would think: what you see is pretty much what you get and if you're choosing to be with me at all then you're choosing everything that i am,just the way it should be.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 6, 2022)

Argh!  I just had a phone call from someone when I was active made it his job to attempt to humiliate, cajole, or silence me when I was retiring.  Now the asshole thinks I need to help him and provide a resume reference for him because he found out, holy crap, I wasn't lying when I said I was an engineer.

F*** him.  Feels good to say that.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 6, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Argh!  I just had a phone call from someone when I was active made it his job to attempt to humiliate, cajole, or silence me when I was retiring.  Now the asshole thinks I need to help him and provide a resume reference for him because he found out, holy crap, I wasn't lying when I said I was an engineer.
> 
> F*** him.  Feels good to say that.



I mean, he could just pay someone (maybe 50% of his first two paychecks) to put in a word for him at whatever job he's gunning to grab. He gets hired and the person who did him a solid gets to buy that new smartphone that they've been eying. 

You get a lot further with people if you bring cash to the bargaining table, lol.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 6, 2022)

RAM said:


> I mean, he could just pay someone (maybe 50% of his first two paychecks) to put in a word for him at whatever job he's gunning to grab. He gets hired and the person who did him a solid gets to buy that new smartphone that they've been eying.
> 
> You get a lot further with people if you bring cash to the bargaining table, lol.


Or spoilers, actually do the job without weaseling or talking around it.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 6, 2022)

When everything seems to finally be coming together, suddenly shit pops up and nukes it to remind me I'll never get anything that I want in life


----------



## Kope (Jun 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> When everything seems to finally be coming together, suddenly shit pops up and nukes it to remind me I'll never get anything that I want in life


What's wrong?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 7, 2022)

RAM said:


> I mean, that goes without saying. You should do the job well without bullshitting your way through it (at least not completely). But rather than fuck around with shitty resume-scanning hiring AI, dumb personality tests, or frumpy HR ladies, run a nice backdoor approach.
> 
> "You help me get into this joint and I'll slide you 500 bucks once my first check drops."
> 
> ...


The guy who wants me to put in the response.  I have a professional reputation to maintain.  Last thing I want is to put in a good word for charismatic backstabber without proper credentials.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> What's wrong?


Don't want to talk about it, sorry. not now
In short, life kinda turned upside down. Things I thought were one way, are not, and it's breaking me


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Don't want to talk about it, sorry. not now
> In short, life kinda turned upside down. Things I thought were one way, are not, and it's breaking me


Did things go badly with your boyfriend picking you up?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Did things go badly with your boyfriend picking you up?


Nothing that's his fault...

I really hate life. Think you have something g, but no. And this isn't something g I can't get back. I've got to be th mosreluctant, Christianin history y


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 7, 2022)

I AM F**KING SICK OF PMDD.

It's basically really bad pre-menstrual stress (pre-menstrual dysphoric disorder.) For a few days before I bleed I turn into a screaming monster. I tried using contraceptive pills to stop my cycle but I just ended up being depressed all the time.

I've ranted about this before. It hasn't gotten any better.


----------



## Kope (Jun 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Nothing that's his fault...
> 
> I really hate life. Think you have something g, but no. And this isn't something g I can't get back. I've got to be th mosreluctant, Christianin history y


Not all Christians are bad there's just a loud minority making life hard for particular groups of people right now unfortunately.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Nothing that's his fault...
> 
> I really hate life. Think you have something g, but no. And this isn't something g I can't get back. I've got to be th mosreluctant, Christianin history y


You have my prayers, if you need any inspiration here are a bunch of Christian saints who were lgbtq.




__





						Loading…
					





					qspirit.net


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You have my prayers, if you need any inspiration here are a bunch of Christian saints who were lgbtq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I'm not catholic, I dot recognize their definition of saints. And the couple ofmexamplrs that I seethe that would apply to me unfortunately drawbtheir basis from a common mistake in translation relating to the varied words and cultural understanding of there being different types of love in the languages it was ofigonionallt written in n

...seems like I'm just screwed


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Thanks, but I'm not catholic, I dot recognize their definition of saints. And the couple ofmexamplrs that I seethe that would apply to me unfortunately drawbtheir basis from a common mistake in translation relating to the varied words and cultural understanding of there being different types of love in the languages it was ofigonionallt written in n
> 
> ...seems like I'm just screwed


Im not catholic either but I do find their lives inspirational. I know how it feels to be stuck in a bad situation like you are, I was able to work everything out and I hope you will too.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 7, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm pretty open about shit that won't fly by me so the chances of things just suddenly going all to hell are pretty slim (example: i'm pretty open about the fact that if i'm marrying you then i'm marrying YOU: not your family. if your family likes me then great and if not they can go fuck themselves and while i don't expect you to abandon your family entirely for me,i DO expect you to not only be ok with me having nothing to do with them but also be prepared to defend me to them when needed because i still come first). big difference between me and most people is that i don't lie to make myself look good or hide most things out of fear of what someone would think: what you see is pretty much what you get and if you're choosing to be with me at all then you're choosing everything that i am,just the way it should be.


Family can be complicated, especially when culture comes into play sometimes, but I mostly agree with you. Has this come up in a relationship before?



Minerva_Minx said:


> The guy who wants me to put in the response.  I have a professional reputation to maintain.  Last thing I want is to put in a good word for charismatic backstabber without proper credentials.


If I'm understanding correctly, you're doing the right thing, for a lot of reasons. If he undermined on you on the job in addition to being unqualified for the job, don't him any favors. Besides the disrespect and disservice he rendered to you, he could do the same things to someone else in the workplace while also messing with your reputation for vouching for him. Professional still means something and it shouldn't be compromised.

I'm sorry you had those experiences.



RAM said:


> I mean, that goes without saying. You should do the job well without bullshitting your way through it (at least not completely). But rather than fuck around with shitty resume-scanning hiring AI, dumb personality tests, or frumpy HR ladies, run a nice backdoor approach.
> 
> "You help me get into this joint and I'll slide you 500 bucks once my first check drops."
> 
> ...


That is bribery, which is illegal and you can be prosecuted for, whether you're the provider or recipient. Plus, most bribery cases are easy to prove; judges will grant the warrants to go in the relevant bank accounts and detectives love these cases because it is just basically following  the money from provider to recipient and establishing quid pro quo.

In addition, agreeing to this is monumentally stupid on a pragmatic level even you don't care about your professional reputation and are willing to throw a career in the long term away for a portion of a person's paycheck in the short term. The person you're taking a bribe or kickback from has goods on you if you take or even just agree to take the money; they have blackmail material on you for a felony and a termination offense. If they're halfway smart, they could possibly leverage that against you and not even pay you, and if they're really smart, they could leverage that to extract a payday on top of a job out of you, since most employers will at least fire you for accepting bribes.

People need to put in the work to be qualified for positions they want, not take the easy way in, especially if they have no capital built up in the first place.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2022)

_chirps_


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Family can be complicated, especially when culture comes into play sometimes, but I mostly agree with you. Has this come up in a relationship before?
> 
> 
> If I'm understanding correctly, you're doing the right thing, for a lot of reasons. If he undermined on you on the job in addition to being unqualified for the job, don't him any favors. Besides the disrespect and disservice he rendered to you, he could do the same things to someone else in the workplace while also messing with your reputation for vouching for him. Professional still means something and it shouldn't be compromised.
> ...


nope. but i've see enough movies and TV shows to know that family can become a BIG problem in a relationship and by no means would i ever allow that to happen: i don't give a flying fuck about your family,i'm marrying you not them.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 7, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> nope. but i've see enough movies and TV shows to know that family can become a BIG problem in a relationship and by no means would i ever allow that to happen: i don't give a flying fuck about your family,i'm marrying you not them.


Art isn't always the greatest imitator of art, lol. At least with my friends, families tend to be more likely to press you to get married instead of not marrying someone. My girlfriend has felt some heat from her family to get engaged and my mom has been occasionally prodded me, but we're happy where we are right now and still do things with our families. 

Also, for a wide range of situations, family usually comes around eventually.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Art isn't always the greatest imitator of art, lol. At least with my friends, families tend to be more likely to press you to get married instead of not marrying someone. My girlfriend has felt some heat from her family to get engaged and my mom has been occasionally prodded me, but we're happy where we are right now and still do things with our families.
> 
> Also, for a wide range of situations, family usually comes around eventually.


either way,i refuse to let it happen. this "family is the most important thing" bull shit ain't gonna fly by me and i'm not signing up to tolerate someone's big mouthed grandma who thinks that me marrying their grandkid suddenly makes her as much the boss of my life as she is the family's (or worse: she's homophobic or something): again,they don't have to straight up abandon grandma but expect that i'm going to have little to nothing to do with her or the rest of the family because the best possible way to fuck up a relationship with me that's based on love is to feed the hate i'm in the relationship to AVOID. i already exist in a endless hell of hate,rage and sadness: i don't need it from the person that's supposed to be giving me bliss and happiness.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 7, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> either way,i refuse to let it happen. this "family is the most important thing" bull shit ain't gonna fly by me and i'm not signing up to tolerate someone's big mouthed grandma who thinks that me marrying their grandkid suddenly makes her as much the boss of my life as she is the family's (or worse: she's homophobic or something): again,they don't have to straight up abandon grandma but expect that i'm going to have little to nothing to do with her or the rest of the family because the best possible way to fuck up a relationship with me that's based on love is to feed the hate i'm in the relationship to AVOID. i already exist in a endless hell of hate,rage and sadness: i don't need it from the person that's supposed to be giving me bliss and happiness.


That is mostly fair and you're entitled to boundaries ultimately.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 7, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> That is bribery, which illegal and you can be prosecuted for, whether you're the provider or recipient. Plus, most bribery cases are easy to prove; judges will grant warrant to go in the relevant bank accounts and detectives love these cases because it is just basically following the money from provider to recipient and establishing quid pro quo.
> 
> In addition, agreeing to this is monumentally stupid on a pragmatic level even you don't care about your professional reputation and are willing to throw a career in the long term away for a portion of a person's paycheck in the short term. The person you're taking a bribe or kickback from has goods on you if take or even just agree to take the money; they have blackmail material on you for a felony and terminable offense. If they're halfway smart, they could possibly leverage that against you and not even pay you, and if they're really smart, they could leverage that to extract a payday on top of a job out of you, since most employer will at least fire you for accepting bribes.
> 
> People need to put in the work to be qualified for positions they want, not take the easy way in, especially if they have no capital built up in the first place.



Western meritocracy died a while ago. The social contract is pretty much next on the chopping block. The objective is to get a leg up over all of the other candidates who are doing the same shitty song and dance as the person next to them. It's called being competitive in a cutthroat world inhabited by legions of self-interested people who swear upon the Almighty that their shit doesn't stink. 

You also don't offer this deal to just anyone. The risk is minimum if you do it right. Hell, it doesn't even have to involve a cash payment. You could gift the person an item or something (say, a 4k TV that you had lying around the house). 

And no company is going to waste time or money getting the authorities involved over 500 dollars worth of "bribe" money unless you're working for a federal agency or something. If this is some basic bitch company (most are), all they're going to do is fire you, slap you on the do-not-hire list, and then hire some other indebted entry-level yahoo or ignorant intern to occupy the newly opened position. You then proceed to take your services to another basic bitch company. If torching bridges actually mattered in 2022 and employment records held as much weight as you think they do then the Great Resignation wouldn't currently be a thing and I wouldn't be able to quit working every 6 months to 1 year just to take a two month self-funded vacation only to get hired at a new place making the same or more money within a matter of weeks. 

But you can do that when you work in fields that everyone else is either too lazy or too unwilling to work in, when you don't owe anyone any money, and when your monthly living expenses only total about 1,100 dollars a month. Not following the typical life script has its perks. 

Oh and just FYI, I'm not going to argue with you about this for the next ten pages. You don't like me and I _really _don't like you. Why are we even talking? 

Holy shit please fuck off lol.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 7, 2022)

RAM said:


> And no company is going to waste time or money getting the authorities involved over 500 dollars worth of "bribe" money unless you're working for a federal agency or something.


You must have never worked in finance.  Getting the authorities involved is the least of your problems there.  Behavior like that (which WILL get noticed) can get you blacklisted from the whole industry, FAST.

And that goes triple for the jobs that aren't as popular in there.  Everyone wants to be the salesman.  No one wants to be the lackey that coordinates all the salesman's activities.  Someone like that being trustworthy is probably _MORE_ important than the salesman being trustable (I've had to outright keep salespeople ethical on occasion.  Even only getting scraps from them, technically it's my money they're messing with when they try to skirt the rules).

((Unrelated note: I tend to laugh at salespeople who struggle with finances while making six to ten times more than I make.  Most sales presentations don't actually require you showing up with Lamborghinis and Rolexes.))


RAM said:


> If torching bridges actually mattered in 2022 and employment records held as much weight as you think they do then the Great Resignation wouldn't currently be a thing and I wouldn't be able to quit working every 6 months to 1 year just to take a two month self-funded vacation only to get hired at a new place making the same or more money within a matter of weeks.


And I presume you either live in a major city or have easy opportunities to outright move your residence every year or two.  Torching bridges only doesn't matter because there are so many bridges available.

Not something 80% of the country has.

That "Great Resignation" is a city luxury, pal.


I give you one response to the above and then we can drop it.  You've clearly indicated you don't want lengthy battles but I do want to at least give you a chance to fire back.


----------



## Kope (Jun 7, 2022)

Something something all these issues stem from capitalism something something I’m gonna take a nap goodnight.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 7, 2022)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Still think Sofurry is a clone site & the real one died. When I was there It showed all hallmarks of a troll site.


Care to expound on that statement? At least on SoFurry, people actually read stories/serials, novellas, etc. and give comments, votes and faves. That doesn't happen on FA. As far as putting anything on FA, it's all about "Drive By" reading, fapping, etc.

So, enlighten us all on why SoFurry is a clone site. Inquiring minds await.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 8, 2022)

I think I forgot the instructions on how to stop being depressed, could anyone remind me of them?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 8, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I think I forgot the instructions on how to stop being depressed, could anyone remind me of them?


#takeyourpills


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 8, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> #takeyourpills


Already doing that, but not enough it seems.


----------



## Kope (Jun 8, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Already doing that, but not enough it seems.


I feel the same.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 8, 2022)

Antidepressants can take a few weeks/months of use to reach their full potential, but that said if you're on meds that aren't helping or aren't enough it might be worth asking about trying a different kind or a higher dosage.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 8, 2022)

I got a call for an interview some half an hour ago. It went well, we scheduled a follow up interview.

I decided to look up the company in Glassdoor and a Bulgarian employer rating service - they have overwhelmingly negative reviews left by their employees.

Rated 1.9/5 stars by their employees. Usually, in any company where employees can receive ratings by customers, said employees will be fired if they get a 1.9/5 out of 1200 reviews.

Fuck my life bro.


----------



## Kope (Jun 8, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Antidepressants can take a few weeks/months of use to reach their full potential, but that said if you're on meds that aren't helping or aren't enough it might be worth asking about trying a different kind or a higher dosage.


Maybe so


----------



## Kope (Jun 8, 2022)

Still won’t change the fact I’m a bad person


----------



## LameFox (Jun 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Still won’t change the fact I’m a bad person


Of course not, only you can change what kind of person you are.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Still won’t change the fact I’m a bad person


If someone here were like you, would you call them a bad person?


----------



## Rayd (Jun 8, 2022)

therapist: have you considered the possibility that your friends don't put others over you on purpose?

i mean it'd kind of hurt more if they didn't. that's kind of the point. if it's natural for them to enjoy the company of other people more than me then...

sometimes i really wonder the thought process behind a lot of the stuff my therapist says. where she says something that kind of just affirms the negative thoughts i have. last session was full of those moments. and i haven't even opened up about anything remotely deep yet. feels like every session has me put off from it more and more. and it makes me sad because it took a lot of effort for me to give it a try and have a genuine open-mind and hopefulness for it.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 8, 2022)

Not a therapist but I'd hazard those stock questions they ask at first are probably not meant to offer any sudden revelations about your life as much as learn more about you and what's going on in your mind. If that possibility sounds worse I'd just tell them as much.


----------



## antgrasshopper (Jun 8, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I think I forgot the instructions on how to stop being depressed, could anyone remind me of them?


My motto is: control what you can, ignore what you can't.
Take a moment to distinguish between what you have control over and what you don't. Current events or other things that I don't have immediate control over? Ignore them so I can at least function in the moment. That doesn't mean you have to ignore world events or feel like you have no control over them (it's good to feel like you want to better the world around you - also because when we lift others up we lift ourselves up), but my approach to life is - if I'm not functioning as a person, there's little to no chance that I can help others. That's why my motto is to control what I can, ignore what I can't (at least for today, if I'm really down and out). Start with yourself, whatever you can do.
This approach assumes that, if your personal life is in order, this will take a weight off of you that would otherwise make yourself sad. It won't solve everything, but it will help a lot.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 8, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> That is mostly fair and you're entitled to boundaries ultimately.


there are some things i am simply unbending on and one of them is that i expect the same level of commitment that i offer (plot twist: it's a lot) because the relationship isn't any good if one person is putting in all the effort.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 8, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Already doing that, but not enough it seems.


you may need to talk to your doc to adjust/increase dosage.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2022)

Rayd said:


> therapist: have you considered the possibility that your friends don't put others over you on purpose?
> 
> i mean it'd kind of hurt more if they didn't. that's kind of the point. if it's natural for them to enjoy the company of other people more than me then...
> 
> sometimes i really wonder the thought process behind a lot of the stuff my therapist says. where she says something that kind of just affirms the negative thoughts i have. last session was full of those moments. and i haven't even opened up about anything remotely deep yet. feels like every session has me put off from it more and more. and it makes me sad because it took a lot of effort for me to give it a try and have a genuine open-mind and hopefulness for it.



Have you tried taking control of the conversation? I know it's awkward but maybe try opening the conversation with something like 'hey there's something specific I have in mind can we talk about that?'.10/10 times I've met my therapists they tend to ask me what I need to go over from the get go, and by the second session we're already diving into it.

If intros are done and over with, and they aren't letting you focus on things that you find are important, I would strongly advise seeking out a different one. Maybe a different person in the same building even.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 8, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I got a call for an interview some half an hour ago. It went well, we scheduled a follow up interview.
> 
> I decided to look up the company in Glassdoor and a Bulgarian employer rating service - they have overwhelmingly negative reviews left by their employees.
> 
> ...



And they gave me a call later to tell me they've already found a guy, despite us scheduling an interview for Friday.

I wonder why they are so negatively evaluated by their employees.

[edit]
Oh, and my brother got fired today for no reason too. Man I don't know. I've always had hope that things will turn out alright but I'm not feeling it this time.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 8, 2022)

antgrasshopper said:


> My motto is: control what you can, ignore what you can't.
> Take a moment to distinguish between what you have control over and what you don't. Current events or other things that I don't have immediate control over? Ignore them so I can at least function in the moment. That doesn't mean you have to ignore world events or feel like you have no control over them (it's good to feel like you want to better the world around you - also because when we lift others up we lift ourselves up), but my approach to life is - if I'm not functioning as a person, there's little to no chance that I can help others. That's why my motto is to control what I can, ignore what I can't (at least for today, if I'm really down and out). Start with yourself, whatever you can do.
> This approach assumes that, if your personal life is in order, this will take a weight off of you that would otherwise make yourself sad. It won't solve everything, but it will help a lot.


That makes sense I guess? But there are so much factors at play that limit my ability to get where I want to be. And I fear I may never reach the end goals. My existence would be indifferent as a result.


----------



## Kope (Jun 8, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> If someone here were like you, would you call them a bad person?


I hold myself to a higher standard


----------



## Punji (Jun 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> I hold myself to a higher standard


Does that not therefore necessitate you are not a bad person, and that others do not see you as such either?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> I hold myself to a higher standard


I know how that is, but on some level you have to recognize that if you're better than what you'd call a bad person in someone else, you may still not be all that you'd like to be, and you may still be disappointed in where you are and what you've accomplished, but you aren't a bad person. You can absolutely be frustrated with not being everything you wish you were. You can absolutely feel like you're losing opportunities because of it. But "a bad person" is something that requires you to be actively _bad_. And I've gotten no indication that you are that - far as I'm concerned that requires malice in some form.

You're hard on yourself. And, like... I know it's very hard not to be. But try to take a step back and if you're better than the minimum you'd expect of someone else, at least call it "not what I want to be" instead of "bad," hmm?


----------



## Kope (Jun 8, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I know how that is, but on some level you have to recognize that if you're better than what you'd call a bad person in someone else, you may still not be all that you'd like to be, and you may still be disappointed in where you are and what you've accomplished, but you aren't a bad person. You can absolutely be frustrated with not being everything you wish you were. You can absolutely feel like you're losing opportunities because of it. But "a bad person" is something that requires you to be actively _bad_. And I've gotten no indication that you are that - far as I'm concerned that requires malice in some form.
> 
> You're hard on yourself. And, like... I know it's very hard not to be. But try to take a step back and if you're better than the minimum you'd expect of someone else, at least call it "not what I want to be" instead of "bad," hmm?


Maybe but I have to push myself or I won't thrive in life for myself and others


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Maybe but I have to push myself or I won't thrive in life for myself and others


Sure. But that's where "not what/where I want to be" comes in. No one is a bad person for not achieving their goals, and _especially_ not at your age. You've got a whole life ahead of you to keep striving to be your best self.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 8, 2022)

RAM said:


> Western meritocracy died a while ago. The social contract is pretty much next on the chopping block. The objective is to get a leg up over all of the other candidates who are doing the same shitty song and dance as the person next to them. It's called being competitive in a cutthroat world inhabited by legions of self-interested people who swear upon the Almighty that their shit doesn't stink.
> 
> You also don't offer this deal to just anyone. The risk is minimum if you do it right. Hell, it doesn't even have to involve a cash payment. You could gift the person an item or something (say, a 4k TV that you had lying around the house).
> 
> ...


Likewise, buddy. 

But you have a warped and wrong sense of how business is done and professional affairs are conducted. Like, it's a special take that your best defense for bribing someone for a job is that you probably won't caught and that you'll get a slap on the wrist if you do. 

A lot of felons thought that before they got caught.

It's possible too that bribery can end up with you being blackmailed as well too.

Furthermore, there are firms that specifically buy do-not-hire lists and or data on people who filed fraudulent application so they can create master lists for companies to exclude problematic candidates with to save HR time. Job search sites also buy that data as well to flag applicant to employers they apply to since sites like that make their real money off connecting employers who subscribe to their service with qualified candidates. They also make money off ad revenue, which means they're incentivized to keep unemployable applicants on the site to log them as users viewing the ad content.

Also, putting aside the long-term unsustainability of hopping employers every year to five months, you can skip from employer to employer like that right now because, inflation aside, the job economy isn't that bad and the pandemic has left certain employers lacking employees to fill vacancies. Once they start filling positions as the economy begins to normalize, you'll face more competitive candidates for jobs and employers who can be more picky again. Another thing is most people changing jobs in the Great Resignation have decent work histories; they're not ghosting employers after incredibly short periods of time, which is a sign of a problem employee. 

But if you feel I'm wrong, rock out.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> Maybe but I have to push myself or I won't thrive in life for myself and others


I think you could definitely put more effort in certain things and sort out some issues, but you hold down a job and you're going to college come the fall. That's a decent start to doing better in life in the long run. 

You've got to believe in yourself a bit more and put in more work.


----------



## Kope (Jun 8, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Sure. But that's where "not what/where I want to be" comes in. No one is a bad person for not achieving their goals, and _especially_ not at your age. You've got a whole life ahead of you to keep striving to be your best self.


I might waste it and it scares me


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2022)

Kope said:


> I might waste it and it scares me


I’m not going to tell you it’s not scary. It totally can be. But few if any people end life without _any_ successes to their name. It’s not a race, nor a contest. Still. You’ve got time to figure things out. You’ve got new experiences coming your way. Give yourself permission to let getting yourself together take the time it takes.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 8, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Not a therapist but I'd hazard those stock questions they ask at first are probably not meant to offer any sudden revelations about your life as much as learn more about you and what's going on in your mind. If that possibility sounds worse I'd just tell them as much.


i guess context is important but i forget about 95% of my sessions after they end so.

but i did tell her. and she seemed pretty stumped. pretty discouraging, lol.


----------



## Kope (Jun 8, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i guess context is important but i forget about 95% of my sessions after they end so.
> 
> but i did tell her. and she seemed pretty stumped. pretty discouraging, lol.


Put a sponge in your brain and you might absorb more next session : p


----------



## Kope (Jun 8, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’m not going to tell you it’s not scary. It totally can be. But few if any people end life without _any_ successes to their name. It’s not a race, nor a contest. Still. You’ve got time to figure things out. You’ve got new experiences coming your way. Give yourself permission to let getting yourself together take the time it takes.


I’ll try I guess


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2022)

Giving my therapist one last show and dropping him if things don't progress the way I hope for.
Re-asked me the same questions as my first appointment, and I felt like he was deliberately dancing around the clock to fucking waste time. 

"You moved back here with your family?"
No. I never said that at all. I live completely alone. They're military and are still posted in NL. ._.
"Your family lives close by?"
..............................................................

Like shit dude you were 20 minutes late and couldn't even bother to take notes for the rest of our class? Sheesh. Waste of 200$.

AND ANOTHER THING

He told me to go out and volunteer and I told him I can't because I don't have references or a car or whatever stupid qualification they want for me to offer my free time. Go be a part of the community and surround yourself with people. Cool, great, so now I've surrounded myself with 50 other people that want nothing to do with me. I know what that's like, I've worked retail. 

I get that building a community/friends/connections takes time but damn. That session was something I was desperately looking forward to and it fucking sucked.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 8, 2022)

Are there a lot of requirements for volunteering up there? My brother used to volunteer at a vet/shelter a while back, just cleaning cages and rotating animals into the exercise area. I don't think they required anything for that, but it was only like an hour's walk to get there so I guess if you're driving range from everything it would be more of a hassle.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 9, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Are there a lot of requirements for volunteering up there? My brother used to volunteer at a vet/shelter a while back, just cleaning cages and rotating animals into the exercise area. I don't think they required anything for that, but it was only like an hour's walk to get there so I guess if you're driving range from everything it would be more of a hassle.


People say there aren't, but there seem to be fifty when I try.
If you aren't the same religion they will  not hire you.
If you don't own a car (because I guess SPCA's require cars) they will not hire you
If you don't have 3 references that didn't die from covid/move away and lose touch with you, then they will not hire you.  All  volunteer rejections I've experienced.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Giving my therapist one last show and dropping him if things don't progress the way I hope for.
> Re-asked me the same questions as my first appointment, and I felt like he was deliberately dancing around the clock to fucking waste time.
> 
> "You moved back here with your family?"
> ...



What sort of a therapist is that? Jeez.

And you need to cover certain criteria in order to... volunteer? As in, to work for free? But why?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> And you need to cover certain criteria in order to... volunteer? As in, to work for free? But why?


*Exactly. *


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 9, 2022)

Called a mental health line for adults. 
It was...
Equally *underwhelming. *

There should be an option to skip to the advanced lessons. 
Every time I play by the rules I just never seem to get the reward I need. The carrot just stays out of arms reach. The people who scream the loudest seem to always get taken seriously. So maybe I should let myself slip just this once.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> What sort of a therapist is that? Jeez.
> 
> And you need to cover certain criteria in order to... volunteer? As in, to work for free? But why?


Well, you could be a witch. And apparently no one wants to be turned into a newt any more.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Well, you could be a witch. And apparently no one wants to be turned into a newt any more.



I am confuse


----------



## LameFox (Jun 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> People say there aren't, but there seem to be fifty when I try.
> If you aren't the same religion they will  not hire you.
> If you don't own a car (because I guess SPCA's require cars) they will not hire you
> If you don't have 3 references that didn't die from covid/move away and lose touch with you, then they will not hire you.  All  volunteer rejections I've experienced.


This would be funny if it wasn't so stupid, I've had paid jobs that demanded less.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I am confuse


Insomnia.  My humor is broken, soul is crushed, and I'm working out how to deconflict networks at work with idiot who cannot fathom I don't care how charismatic he is or that we worked together previously, I don't work for free.

I tried to think of something absurd on needing references and an interview to volunteer.  I was also thinking of a resume volunteer to to pick up trash on a road.  I need three people to attest I have a good work ethic, can breathe, and have a pulse.  Are bras optional or required safety equipment?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 9, 2022)

This is it for me ig.  Can't keep anything nice. Time for struggle again. The past few days have been a nice escape...


----------



## Kope (Jun 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> People say there aren't, but there seem to be fifty when I try.
> If you aren't the same religion they will  not hire you.
> If you don't own a car (because I guess SPCA's require cars) they will not hire you
> If you don't have 3 references that didn't die from covid/move away and lose touch with you, then they will not hire you.  All  volunteer rejections I've experienced.


We live in a dystopia


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 9, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i guess context is important but i forget about 95% of my sessions after they end so.
> 
> but i did tell her. and she seemed pretty stumped. pretty discouraging, lol.


Sometimes the shit your brain throws at you is just unlike the shit they usually see people's brains throwing around. I've had a few things come up that mental health carers didn't have an immediate answer for. Sometimes it's surprised me the things they've accepted versus the things that have seemed to give them pause. There's a "standard" (not really how I want to phrase it but the best I can do right now) approach, and when that doesn't apply it can take a bit to shift gears. Was this your last session? If so, see what she says next time, after some time to think about it. It's also possible you interpreted her question differently from how she meant it, and she was caught off guard by that. Again, bring it up again if you need to, and see if she has a different answer after some time to let your response sink in.

It's okay to take notes if you want to. It's okay to bring notes to your session about what you want to talk about, or questions you have about what was said in the previous session.

I can see multiple readings to the question you mentioned. Context probably narrows things down, granted, but I don't have that, so... *shrug* Maybe it would help you, as a thought exercise, to think about what the question _could_ mean, other than your immediate, initial interpretation? Maybe not.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> This is it for me ig.  Can't keep anything nice. Time for struggle again. The past few days have been a nice escape...


I have experience with situations like the one it seems like your in. If you ever want to you can just PM me if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## Kope (Jun 9, 2022)

I wish I had more energy


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wish I had more energy


Maybe try going on daily walks outside?


----------



## Kope (Jun 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Maybe try going on daily walks outside?


Already do that


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> Already do that


Maybe try finding interesting state parks and historical sites around you to go check out?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> People say there aren't, but there seem to be fifty when I try.
> If you aren't the same religion they will  not hire you.
> If you don't own a car (because I guess SPCA's require cars) they will not hire you
> If you don't have 3 references that didn't die from covid/move away and lose touch with you, then they will not hire you.  All  volunteer rejections I've experienced.



References make sense, especially if the volunteering involves working with children. 
People being unwilling to work with folks from different religious backgrounds are really undermining the whole point of volunteering.


----------



## Kope (Jun 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> References make sense, especially if the volunteering involves working with children.
> People being unwilling to work with folks from different religious backgrounds are really undermining the whole point of volunteering.


Yeah it’s like not letting gay couples adopt children. It makes no sense and only harms those who need care.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 10, 2022)

Well... my family's moving up the timetable on renovations.

My tiny little bedroom is actually going to get its floor put in this weekend - with me assisting.

Unfortunately, this means for the next 48 hours that my main room actually looks like a studio apartment, given they moved a queen-sized bed in here.  They recently got a new bed frame shipped in that doesn't take up an extra foot and a half and can have stuff put under it, so that's a plus.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2022)

Computers just make me want to explode and die. 

Just so fed up with automated systems today. Artificial friggin dumbassery.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 10, 2022)

The sweet perfume of these dry rub ribs is teasing my nostrils. >:l

Want ribs now


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 10, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> The sweet perfume of these dry rub ribs is teasing my nostrils. >:l
> 
> Want ribs now


Good ending: I had ribs~


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 10, 2022)

A neighbor is having a party, probably graduation party. Turned their music up at 11 PM and their bass is horrendous. Makes my head feel thumpy. I get it, graduation is a big deal, but I promise it can be a big deal without treating the entire block to midnight music.

I wouldn’t mind nearly as much if they’d at least had the decency to pop flyers in neighbors’ mailboxes like “kiddo graduates Friday and we’re going to celebrate them; we expect it might get loud but intend to turn off the music at midnight” or whatever. Going to bed early after having a low last few days just to be hit with loud music shortly after is so much bullshit. *shakes cane*


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 10, 2022)

4.69 a gallon near my house now--in _Texas _of all places!

The walking and ebiking will _both _continue until moral the price improves.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 10, 2022)

RAM said:


> 4.69 a gallon near my house now--in _Texas _of all places!
> 
> The walking and ebiking will _both _continue until moral the price improves.


Almost at $6.00 over where I am… looks like I’m going back to horse and buggy!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 10, 2022)

Took a "Help Desk" remote job for a well known Palo Alto-based computer manufacturer on Tuesday of this week. Now I'm questioning my decision. I have met some of the stupidest people on the planet in the past few days. The Darwin Award winner so far is the d00d and his wife calling about the new laptop that quit working suddenly. So, I have a script I have to follow to some degree so I start at the top. Is it turned on? Okay, did you press the power button? Okay, then does the power adapter have a light illuminated on it? The side opposite the labels? No, well, did you plug it in to the wall? Oh, you just did. Light is on now. Will your laptop start now? No? Is it plugged in to the power adapter? Oh, you thought that was just for using it out of the house, didn't need it indoors . . .

FML.

BTW, gas is at almost $5.00 USD average price here in Indiana. I shop the local Payless (Kroger) grocery store so I get points I use at the Payless gas pump. Last fuel-up, had enough points to get gas at $4.29 USD per gallon.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm useless and bad and I hate myself.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 10, 2022)

Boy being crammed into a cylindrical tube with wings for 11 whole hours in economy will be a nightmare for me tomorrow. Especially when you're going somewhere that you didn't pick. I'll miss my plushies dearly too.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 10, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Took a "Help Desk" remote job for a well known Palo Alto-based computer manufacturer on Tuesday of this week. Now I'm questioning my decision. I have met some of the stupidest people on the planet in the past few days. The Darwin Award winner so far is the d00d and his wife calling about the new laptop that quit working suddenly. So, I have a script I have to follow to some degree so I start at the top. Is it turned on? Okay, did you press the power button? Okay, then does the power adapter have a light illuminated on it? The side opposite the labels? No, well, did you plug it in to the wall? Oh, you just did. Light is on now. Will your laptop start now? No? Is it plugged in to the power adapter? Oh, you thought that was just for using it out of the house, didn't need it indoors . . .
> 
> FML.



Yup. Customer service jobs at its finest.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 11, 2022)

RAM said:


> 4.69 a gallon near my house now--in _Texas _of all places!
> 
> The walking and ebiking will _both _continue until moral the price improves.


I coming over...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 11, 2022)

I scrapped my knee at work; I wasn't supposed to wear shorts but all it would've changed, would've been ruined pants and possibly a messier scratch with bits of fabric mixed in it. Plus when it's hot like this, dress code is more like a suggestion


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I coming over...



How much is it where you're at?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 11, 2022)

Stupid Roomba complaining on my hair.  It's not that bad or that long it has to stop for an obstruction.  I am a little tired  cutting rings of black and brunette colors.



RAM said:


> How much is it where you're at?


4.86.  my tesla is starting to rack miles and I hate carrying a portable generator because lack of charging stations.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2022)

*sits here with ~23-26 kr/liter (26 kr/l would be about $2.60 per .26 US gallon, so roughly a bit over $10/gallon) diesel prices and ugly cries* So glad I don't drive more than I do, and can get by with filling up about once per month.

We're hitting the time of year when I utterly cannot function because zero heat tolerance. Took a shortish walk with boyfriend earlier, still feeling mildly nauseous from how hot I got. Ugh. Stupid burning day star.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> *sits here with ~23-26 kr/liter (26 kr/l would be about $2.60 per .26 US gallon, so roughly a bit over $10/gallon) diesel prices and ugly cries* So glad I don't drive more than I do, and can get by with filling up about once per month.
> 
> We're hitting the time of year when I utterly cannot function because zero heat tolerance. Took a shortish walk with boyfriend earlier, still feeling mildly nauseous from how hot I got. Ugh. Stupid burning day star.


I know!  But we seriously lack public transportation and distance is ridiculous.

Only 36*C here at the moment and running to 40.  We want to go some place but I don't think many places would appreciate me in jeans and a one-piece.  Lol, so hot it's a size.

So hot my router fried.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Only 36*C here at the moment and running to 40. We want to go some place but I don't think many places would appreciate me in jeans and a one-piece. Lol, so hot it's a size.
> 
> So hot my router fried.


Oh goodness! We’re like… a little over 20, if that? But the sun was out and I generate stupid amounts of heat when moving. So my body went into “too hot, fuck this” mode. I hate that AC isn’t much of a thing here except in cars and larger commercial buildings. 



Minerva_Minx said:


> I know! But we seriously lack public transportation and distance is ridiculous.


I’m also a huge homebody, so even with shunning public transit for the pandemic there just isn’t a lot of driving we need to do. But yeah, the US isn’t very non-car friendly in general, true.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 11, 2022)

Looking at reopened necro chats - nexus, le chat necro, skychickens, Simo, and tons of others from when I first joined are no longer here.

Feeling sad, nostalgia, and regret.  I was a total moron when I first got on here.  Now, I am reflecting on it all.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Looking at reopened necro chats - nexus, le chat necro, skychickens, Simo, and tons of others from when I first joined are no longer here.
> 
> Feeling sad, nostalgia, and regret.  I was a total moron when I first got on here.  Now, I am reflecting on it all.


1) Plost twist, I actually am Nex, just made an additional sona as my main. Still the same parrot loving derg you know.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) I was (and still can be) a moron too. I regret some things I've said in the past. Nobody here is perfect, so don't let it beat you up.

3) I know Skychickens is doing alright since they've been gone. I remember seeing them in a server I hanged out in. Simo comes around once in a while. It's a nice treat seeing him. I haven't heard much from le chat necro, but I hope they are doing well too.



Now in regards to gas prices. I've found that it's slightly cheaper outside of cities where it's not taxed as much. Next time you are out of town and hitting the country, see if you can fill your tank and it'll likely save you some cash.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> *sits here with ~23-26 kr/liter (26 kr/l would be about $2.60 per .26 US gallon, so roughly a bit over $10/gallon) diesel prices and ugly cries* So glad I don't drive more than I do, and can get by with filling up about once per month.
> 
> We're hitting the time of year when I utterly cannot function because zero heat tolerance. Took a shortish walk with boyfriend earlier, still feeling mildly nauseous from how hot I got. Ugh. Stupid burning day star.


It is also too hot here. It's >20C most days now and by next Week's end it will be 27C.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It is also too hot here. It's >20C most days now and by next Week's end it will be 27C.


Gross! D:
I know other people like warm weather but it absolutely shuts me down.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Gross! D:
> I know other people like warm weather but it absolutely shuts me down.


Same. I tried getting jobs in Norway so I could move there and avoid the heat, but wasn't successful.
My metabolism is much higher than the rest of my family, so I often have to struggle with them using central heating in the middle of summer.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 11, 2022)

It's 32.7 here

edit: Now it's down to 32.2


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> It's 32.7 here
> 
> edit: Now it's down to 32.2


Dry or sticky?


----------



## Punji (Jun 11, 2022)

Remember when Steam went down last week and no one could play any of their offline games? Yeah, me neither.

Just _love_ this pro-consumer behaviour of forcing customers to buy a shitty game off a shittier platform due to exclusivity deals and then have one of the two *mandatory* launchers fail to operate and prevent the player from actually playing an offline game.

The only thing worse than Ubisoft is Epic Games. It was a mistake to even do business with either company.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Dry or sticky?


If you mean humidity, I'd say dry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> If you mean humidity, I'd say dry.


That's at least a slim consolation


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Dry or sticky?



Sticky icky


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 11, 2022)

I wish I still lived in London. We had to move out because we couldn't pay for our house. My parents managed to buy a house in Seaburn, North East England.

I miss London. Seaburn is boring.

London is my home.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 11, 2022)

My bud is huge and won’t fit in my grinder.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 11, 2022)

Cancelled my insurance policy to grab a new one today. Service was good and prompt and I'm always polite to service staff but...

..._these agents and pre-screeners sound so sad and lifeless_. 

I legitimately feel sorry for them. These types of jobs must be terrible.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 11, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> My bud is huge and won’t fit in my grinder.



Too much weed.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 11, 2022)

Punji said:


> View attachment 133422
> 
> Remember when Steam went down last week and no one could play any of their offline games? Yeah, me neither.
> 
> ...


Tried to play For honor with someone for the first time and there was issues. Ubisoft be freakin out


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 11, 2022)

Ugh 41*C.  Dry or humid, it's disgusting hot.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ugh 41*C.  Dry or humid, it's disgusting hot.



It’s 24C here and I’m huddling by my window AC unit.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

RAM said:


> Cancelled my insurance policy to grab a new one today. Service was good and prompt and I'm always polite to service staff but...
> 
> ..._these agents and pre-screeners sound so sad and lifeless_.
> 
> I legitimately feel sorry for them. These types of jobs must be terrible.


Trust me, large portions of the insurance industry are a mess like that.  They may officially train you to be respectful, but for about 90% of the industry getting anywhere requires you to ditch your respect and sense of self.

I still have to untrain a lot of my "think of everything in terms of dollar amounts" mentality (it is a _terrible_ one for trying to manage people, in any sense of the word) from the time I tried to be a salesman, and that was almost a decade ago.

Sales jobs, and insurance in particular, are not for people with scruples, despite all government efforts to the contrary.  The only way you're keeping them honest is with good lackeys that focus on the laws and ethics - which a lot of salespeople are loath to hire until they absolutely have to.

I dunno how well this applies at the individual level, but be careful not to switch policies too rapidly.  You're treated as a higher risk that way and won't get the best rates.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 11, 2022)

I hate it when people flip their mirrors under the handlebars. It doesn’t look cool.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 11, 2022)

Aight I'm about to throw a fit. How do I report ads on here. I moved yesterday and so I'm using my phone for this forum instead of my computer which has adblock
Literally just got an ad that was yiff. Censored with little white boxes, but straight up was yiff. 
@Furrawin or something like that was the handle in the ad. If I'm not supposed to call them out by name, I'm sorry but I don't care.
I need to find the thread again, like last week some big admin or site director or whatever said in a thread after I complained about mild lewdness and fetish stuff in ads that they screen the ads before putting them up to make sure they're OK. I'm calling bullshit. If these were screened that ad would not be running


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 11, 2022)

And now an ad with vore, both eating and internal shots.
I really need to find a way to block ads on my phone.
I wouldn't block ads here at all, to support the site. But I have to because of all the disgusting shit whoever the useless twit who manages ad space purchases allows


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> And now an ad with vore, both eating and internal shots.
> I really need to find a way to block ads on my phone.
> I wouldn't block ads here at all, to support the site. But I have to because of all the disgusting shit whoever the useless twit who manages ad space purchases allows


I have to use a different browser like DuckDuckGo on my phone, honestly.

Say what you will about it, it's worked consistently for me on mobile devices.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> And now an ad with vore, both eating and internal shots.
> I really need to find a way to block ads on my phone.
> I wouldn't block ads here at all, to support the site. But I have to because of all the disgusting shit whoever the useless twit who manages ad space purchases allows


The ads on here are utterly bizarre. I will go on here and see ads for a DnD kickstarter or a furry t shirt business then on other occasions I will see vore and stuff that makes me want to bleach my eyes. What even are the guidelines they are using to approve these ads?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jun 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> And now an ad with vore, both eating and internal shots.
> I really need to find a way to block ads on my phone.
> I wouldn't block ads here at all, to support the site. But I have to because of all the disgusting shit whoever the useless twit who manages ad space purchases allows


You could use something like uBlock Origin, which has both a desktop and a mobile browser extension. And I believe it has finer controls too, so maybe you can only block the ads you don't want to see while leaving the rest intact.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> And now an ad with vore, both eating and internal shots.
> I really need to find a way to block ads on my phone.
> I wouldn't block ads here at all, to support the site. But I have to because of all the disgusting shit whoever the useless twit who manages ad space purchases allows


Is it android or iPhone?  And do you use a gmail account?

I get girl on girl, sex harness, and preggo.  Honestly, it's a little amusing, but I have my gmail account active and the google bot just picks it up.  Stop typing the problem ads and try yuri, yaoi, slacks, and things of that nature from time to time.

I use bikini, swimsuit, and bra just to keep the ads on the tamer side.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2022)

Everything hurts and I can’t sleep.  Need more drugs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> My bud is huge and won’t fit in my grinder.


I like big buds and I cannot lie, 
you other brothers can't deny


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 12, 2022)

For typing in nexus, i now see ads for "The furry nexus, 26000 members".  Omg, i hate google ad services,


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> For typing in nexus, i now see ads for "The furry nexus, 26000 members".  Omg, i hate google ad services,


Login to your google account, go to 'account' from the top menu bar, 'privacy', and from there you should be able to make changes to the nature and length of time that google retains and uses your information. 

Might help.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 12, 2022)

Google is easy to ignore, my hate (mild inconvenience) is the algorithm tries to find things for you matching interest first.  Then, if nothing, it matches words.  As a minor programmer, it annoys me.  Once, i searched for normal lighting and DnD, then got ads for Industrial Light and Magic.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Google is easy to ignore, my hate (mild inconvenience) is the algorithm tries to find things for you matching interest first.  Then, if nothing, it matches words.  As a minor programmer, it annoys me.  Once, i searched for normal lighting and DnD, then got ads for Industrial Light and Magic.


I find it frankly amazing that the advertising model funds the internet. 

Who are the people buying products because they appeared in advert suggestions? 
How are they buying enough to fund the browsing habits of the rest of us?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Who are the people buying products because they appeared in advert suggestions?
> How are they buying enough to fund the browsing habits of the rest of us?


Because I live in a country where there's probably fewer purchased ads than in, say, the US, Google often serves me up ads for products I recently viewed (on select sites that advertise with them, obviously). If it's a product I actually intend to purchase and just hadn't yet, and the ad pops up on FA or another site I want to support, I might go through the ad instead of navigating straight to the storefront, so the site can have that extra penny or whatever. (I have no illusions it's a lot of money, but if it helps, it helps, yanno?)

I also suspect advertising in general is becoming less and less about products and more and more about brand recognizion. It doesn't 100% matter if an ad _directly_ leads to sales if it means people see your brand and go "yeah, that's familiar to me," which may lead to sales in the long run. TV ads certainly don't look like they did 30 years ago. 

Smaller scale advertising like the artist ads on FA does seem to work, from what I hear. But that's fairly cheap ads hitting a pretty receptive/well-matched demographic (compared to, like, random ads for snus on TV/YouTube ugh), so just a couple of sales would be enough for most artists to make back the cost, depending on their price point. But if that can help FA break more or less even, at least on fixed monthly costs, maybe there's enough people who do click on ads in general?

That said, sometimes I feel like the Internet is at least half funded by the sale of personal information and browsing data. What _really_ boggles my mind is how anyone would pay for penis enlargement spam emails.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 12, 2022)

amazon getting it wrong


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 12, 2022)

Yay contingency day. 
I get to tell all the people that skip the automated message to call back later when maintenance is done.


----------



## sushy (Jun 12, 2022)

argh this window frame is quite old. I thought, I can open the window... Turns out I can open the window but now I can't close it. *sigh*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Yay contingency day.
> I get to tell all the people that skip the automated message to call back later when maintenance is done.



Can’t you just record a second automated message and take a day off?


----------



## DF4D3245 (Jun 12, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Imma发泄关于发泄。
> 安装房屋通风口/风管是一项非常简单的工作，您可以在 8-12 小时轮班的任何地方站起来，然后您基本上 75% 的时间都在梯子上。通风口中使用的金属板非常锋利，到一天结束时，我的手臂上会被割伤 15 处。


听起来是很辛苦的工作


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Aight I'm about to throw a fit. How do I report ads on here. I moved yesterday and so I'm using my phone for this forum instead of my computer which has adblock
> Literally just got an ad that was yiff. Censored with little white boxes, but straight up was yiff.
> @Furrawin or something like that was the handle in the ad. If I'm not supposed to call them out by name, I'm sorry but I don't care.
> I need to find the thread again, like last week some big admin or site director or whatever said in a thread after I complained about mild lewdness and fetish stuff in ads that they screen the ads before putting them up to make sure they're OK. I'm calling bullshit. If these were screened that ad would not be running



Get a Pi-Hole


----------



## ben909 (Jun 12, 2022)

turns on radio, static as expected from no station frequency... hit scan
first station
"california's drought is caused from god bring angry that they accept gays"(something along those lines)
...
scan
station has ads on at moment and tons of static meaning every 100ft or so its on or off
...
scan...
...
...
went through all frequencies and is now back at extreme talk show..,

turns off raido

granted i don't need to drive down that path often, but still


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 12, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Can’t you just record a second automated message and take a day off?


If only


----------



## zandelux (Jun 12, 2022)

ben909 said:


> turns on radio, static as expected from no station frequency... hit scan
> first station
> "california's drought is caused from god bring angry that they accept gays"(something along those lines)
> ...
> ...


Oh, so that's why California was a tropical jungle before the 1960's.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 12, 2022)

zandelux said:


> Oh, so that's why California was a tropical jungle before the 1960's.


possibly... but i just turned off the radio


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 13, 2022)

Going to see father-in-law at cemetery for Father's Day.  I miss him deeply.  Usually because I tried to make every day something different and funny, if only I got my humor.

Part 2, wife stole my socks and clothes except for a dress.  Evil woman, jeans a tshirt should be fine, but suppose should respect Catholicism on this.  She steals the kazoo and it may be a bonkers fight.  Have to get tshirt and jeans there.  Yay vacations..


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 13, 2022)

Flies. There's always one in my house at all times, just buzzing around. 

Having to use the bathroom but your break is almost up. It sucks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 13, 2022)

Running out of money for the week and it’s only Monday.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 13, 2022)

Little freaked out right now. I went into a store to get some stuff, and didn't have a mask on me, people were coughing and sneezing near me, and I was breathing that recirculated forced A/C air, let alone touching a bunch of items with my bare hands.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 13, 2022)

Sorry, I’m a dick.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 13, 2022)

Here's the deal: my parents spent loads of money on an extension to our property (a cosy townhouse in NE England) so that I could use it as an aviary for pet birds. I have a new bird (Andrew the greencheek conure) and loads of bird stands and toys for him to play with.

Just today noticed mould on some of his toys caused by high humidity in the extension and my stupid autistic/OCD ass went into full on meltdown mode because I can't cope with the stress of dealing with damp and mess and dirt.

I almost fucking decided to leave home and stop keeping birds again because of this minor issue.

Why can't I get a fucking grip? It's just a bit of damp. It shouldn't be the end of the world but for most of today I've been freaking out like Armageddon has come.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 13, 2022)

F'ing b*****t!

Active shooter in my area!

N/m, it was hours ago, but still.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 13, 2022)

so no immediate danger at least?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> F'ing b*****t!
> 
> Active shooter in my area!
> 
> N/m, it was hours ago, but still.


I hope you and yours are alright, but I don't know if it realistic to say I hope everybody there is okay.

It's fucking nuts that is the new normal.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 13, 2022)

Hey, you wanna hear the most annoying sound in the world?


----------



## ben909 (Jun 13, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Hey, you wanna hear the most annoying sound in the world?


my grandmothers dog barking?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 13, 2022)

ben909 said:


> my grandmothers dog barking?



Poor doggy


----------



## ben909 (Jun 13, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Poor doggy


you wouldn't say that if you knew the little shit tries to attack everyone that it sees, not just bark at, attack


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 13, 2022)

ben909 said:


> you wouldn't say that if you knew the little shit tries to attack everyone that it sees, not just bark at, attack



Oh, poor puppy needs to learn some manners.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 13, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Oh, poor puppy needs to learn some manners.


"poor" yap needs to be replaced,


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 13, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "poor" yap needs to be replaced,



Noooooooo


----------



## ben909 (Jun 13, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Noooooooo


yessssssssssssss

... *hides "talk like a snake" book*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 13, 2022)

ben909 said:


> yessssssssssssss
> 
> ... *hides "talk like a snake" book*



Gimmie the puppy, I’ll save it.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 13, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Gimmie the puppy, I’ll save it.


its not near me, it went to some behavioral place to see if its salvable, but i will hate it forever


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 13, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I hope you and yours are alright, but I don't know if it realistic to say I hope everybody there is okay.
> 
> It's fucking nuts that is the new normal.


Some family nearby,  but none were hurt.  1 person was injured.  20 shotgun shells fired into church.

Maybe6hours ago andjust now reporting.  Yeah,  new normal...


----------



## ben909 (Jun 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Some family nearby,  but none were hurt.  1 person was injured.  20 shotgun shells fired into church.
> 
> Maybe6hours ago andjust now reporting.  Yeah,  new normal...


... at least this person was not that accurate compared to the others

hope the injured one recovers


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Some family nearby,  but none were hurt.  1 person was injured.  20 shotgun shells fired into church.
> 
> Maybe6hours ago andjust now reporting.  Yeah,  new normal...



This is terrible. I don’t think I’ll ever understand why this is a thing.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 13, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> This is terrible. I don’t think I’ll ever understand why this is a thing.


unfortunately, its probably a thing because it was a thing that happened, enough high profile ones happened that it became something in or on peoples minds


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Some family nearby,  but none were hurt.  1 person was injured.  20 shotgun shells fired into church.
> 
> Maybe6hours ago andjust now reporting.  Yeah,  new normal...


I'm glad no life was lost, but still.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 14, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> This is terrible. I don’t think I’ll ever understand why this is a thing.


Because no one wants to confront an a*****e and so they let them get away with it.

I'm an American and I feel less safe in the US than any other country I've lived in, even chalking up the Middle East


----------



## Kope (Jun 14, 2022)

Shit I hate there was another shooting in the time I found this thread again


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 14, 2022)

Realized I missed garbage day again. 
Sigh.
At least I can say the bag wasn't full.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 14, 2022)

It's going to be a hundred degrees today.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 14, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> It's going to be a hundred degrees today.


hides... but melts


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 14, 2022)

Another ridiculous back and forth with an employee.
"Hey customer wants this with this and starting on this date. I was on the very last step and that's when I got a technical error. Can you help me complete this process with the 50$ promo code (94.99)? Thanks"

So your customer wants this?
....yea.
And they want it with these?
Yes.
And they want it for then?
YES

...

They then proceed to give me a 25 MINUTE BACK AND FORTH ON HOW THEY CANT APPLY THE PROMO CODE.

What do you mean you can't apply it? It's right there under the account and even if it's some.kind of technical mistake, I've already quoted it to the customer and we need to honor it.

"Our policy states that it needs to be an upgrade, they need to upgrade their speeds"
"Yea to 500. That would be 94.99 after promo. Is that the number you get too?"
*They completely ignore my question and give me the run around again...*

Agent: best I can do is 94.99 a month, is this okay?

8) .....................


----------



## LameFox (Jun 14, 2022)

Call centre? I tried that once (coincidentally, in Canada) selling upgrades to some phone company's users. Very briefly. :v


----------



## Kope (Jun 14, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> It's going to be a hundred degrees today.


Hurray climate change >~<


----------



## ben909 (Jun 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hurray climate change >~<


temporary solved with power hungry ac units, but that is like treating depression with candy


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 14, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Call centre? I tried that once (coincidentally, in Canada) selling upgrades to some phone company's users. Very briefly. :v


You guessed it!


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2022)

Goodness I love how inept corporate is. Our ac at work just broke just in time for the yearly heat wave. Corp is surprised that getting it serviced 4 times a year would work better than the 0 times a year they do a payout for servicing xD. Bigger bill for them to fix it once a year lol. It was 90 on the heat index at 9 am. Predicting we cost them more money by closing early because I won't have my people work if it's 104 in the shop.


----------



## zandelux (Jun 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Realized I missed garbage day again.
> Sigh.
> At least I can say the bag wasn't full.


Look on the bright side, maybe you dodged a bullet... literally.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2022)

>Gets asked for overtime. Again
>Wonders why the fuck they can't pace shit IN CORRELATION to the amount of current staff we have
>smh


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2022)

I spent a whole day doing digital detective work to re-construct a code I wrote 3 years ago so that I could help somebody out. 

I don't at all mind being asked for help; I'm frustrated with myself that I spent the whole day doing it instead of chunking that work up in a more functional way, 
or even just saying 'this isn't actually important enough to require this level of attention,'.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 14, 2022)

It was so hot... and a coworker stole my water bottle! aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Rimna (Jun 14, 2022)

I ordered a monitor to use for my laptop cos staring at a 15.6 inch screen isn't exactly fun.
The thing arrived, I tried it, and it doesn't feel right - the laptop's display is much higher quality - so much so that the small screen no longer bothers me in comparison to the overall image quality of the monitor.

I thought that since Bulgaria is a member of the EU, the 14-day right of return of goods would apply to monitor(https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/shopping/guarantees-returns/index_en.htm). I figured that since I've returned shoes that don't feel right after I wore them for a week, a monitor that costs much more wouldn't be a problem. Plus I thought, I don't wear a monitor on my feet when I"m walking outside on the streets stepping in puddles and dog shit. So surely returning a monitor that I've used for 30 minutes wouldn't be a problem, right?

Nope - the seller refused to take the monitor back and give me my money. And I've been his customer for 8 years.

Nick Perdomo once said that it takes years and years to earn a customer but it only takes 3 seconds to lose them. I now see what he means.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 14, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It was so hot... and a coworker stole my water bottle! aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!


That's a really fucked up thing to do.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 14, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> That's a really fucked up thing to do.


I'm being intentionally dramatic, they probably didn't know it was mine, I don't have it labelled or anything and it was just sitting in the office fridge


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> temporary solved with power hungry ac units, but that is like treating depression with candy


My company suggested balloons in space to create shade.

I don't know what's worse:
1)When it is a sarcastic answer to climate change that is taken seriously
2) not only is it sarcastic and a hail mary, it's deemed a total fix
3) the insanest idea is like the one people treat as a care all

It's like someone trying to shoot you in the face and the power of the maple leaf stops the bullet


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 14, 2022)

It is hard at times, to not become utterly exhausted with people. How frustrating it is, that people close to you can be so hurtful. I would like to think I can handle many things, but sometimes people surprise you, and the pain caused is unexpected.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 14, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My company suggested balloons in space to create shade.
> 
> I don't know what's worse:
> 1)When it is a sarcastic answer to climate change that is taken seriously
> ...


Solar geoengineering is a thing, but it does have quite a few hurdles to overcome. 









						Solar geoengineering - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Here is my favorite geoengineering Hail Mary: 





__





						Space mirror (climate engineering) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Also:





__





						Space sunshade - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




But yeah, I don't think we should wait to fall back on geoengineering fixes.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 14, 2022)

I hate decoupage.


----------



## Kope (Jun 14, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> That's a really fucked up thing to do.


A worse crime than murder in fact!


----------



## Kope (Jun 14, 2022)

My brain cells when I want to get anything done


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 15, 2022)

Almost done my work week. It's been shit and the last appointment with your therapist is going to suck ass most likely, but you'll get through it. Just one more day.

Work: hey Tyra just wanted to ask about that mental health day you took off and blah blah. You good? 

Yea. It's still rough right now but I'm better this week for sure.

Work: okay cool cause we were wondering if it was something that was affecting your performance because you're not improving in xyz--

So much for making it through the shift without crying man. Way to subtly hint I could lose this job if I don't improve within the next few weeks, that's totally something everyone wants to hear at the start of their shift.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It was so hot... and a coworker stole my water bottle! aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!


They did it again! *angry noises* I don't care if I seem like a control freak, I'm keeping my new bottle close to myself now. Also I hope they're not germaphobes, I've drunk out of this bottle for a while.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 15, 2022)

Therapist cancelled seven minutes before the meeting and wanted to reschedule.
I told him to shove it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Therapist cancelled seven minutes before the meeting and wanted to reschedule.
> I told him to shove it.



I got a speeding ticket on my way to my last the rapist appointment. I missed it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 15, 2022)

I mean I was speeding for a reason. I was already running late, so obviously I had a good excuse for doing 40 mph over.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 15, 2022)

I also don’t see what’s wrong with driving with opera glasses


----------



## Kope (Jun 15, 2022)

I hate my autistic brain


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> I hate my autistic brain



Don’t be hatin


----------



## LameFox (Jun 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Almost done my work week. It's been shit and the last appointment with your therapist is going to suck ass most likely, but you'll get through it. Just one more day.
> 
> Work: hey Tyra just wanted to ask about that mental health day you took off and blah blah. You good?
> 
> ...


I got the impression pretty much nobody lasts at those jobs, even people who don't hate them as much as I did. I think there were like a tiny handful of people on that whole floor who had been doing it long term (years instead of months or weeks). Nearly everyone was just kinda seasonal or between other things, the turnover is super high.

And we weren't even cold calling, so it's said to be easier as that kind of thing goes.


----------



## Kope (Jun 16, 2022)

Kope said:


> I hate my autistic brain


I wish I could do something to it


----------



## Kope (Jun 17, 2022)

Sometimes all my anxiety goes away and I’m able to think about what I want. I wish I could achieve that peace more often


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 17, 2022)

Thought I was getting hooked up with a long-term therapist through my work program.
Got a call back minutes after and appointment booked for this evening.
Turns out it was only for 3 days, they just assumed I only need 3 days to undo the damage I've suffered my entire life.
*Ha.*

The dude was slightly better than the last dude I spoke to but he doesn't seem like he's gonna be around to help me, just listen to me and try to make me feel validated. Knowing I only have 3 days its like 'wtf do I even talk about'. I know these people were dicks, you don't need to blindly agree with me. I'm looking for solutions and answers. He even used the cliche line 'how did that make you feel' like are you fucking serious? Do you really expect me to say I enjoyed the abuse? 

God this fucking sucks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 17, 2022)

California rolls are not sushi. Fight me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 18, 2022)

Hmm. Not sure on where to put this. 

Have a family party/meet in about an hour and my mom is coming. Several cousins are not because of my mom and I know two of them would chew her the fuck out for what she's said and done over the years, so it's probably best for them not to come. Quite frankly it'd be better if my mom didn't come instead, but we'll see where this goes. Family or not, I have no intention of keeping people around me who are rotten to the core.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Not sure on where to put this.
> 
> Have a family party/meet in about an hour and my mom is coming. Several cousins are not because of my mom and I know two of them would chew her the fuck out for what she's said and done over the years, so it's probably best for them not to come. Quite frankly it'd be better if my mom didn't come instead, but we'll see where this goes. Family or not, I have no intention of keeping people around me who are rotten to the core.


Well, good news I suppose. Mom ain't gonna show up.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 18, 2022)

Well...

I have enough saved up now.

Either when it's finally decided we have to pay the loans back, or at the end of the year if they're still sitting on their butts about it at that point, I will be dumping out this money and not have to worry about my stupid student loans ever again.  The end of this year is an absolute hard line - if my family tries to push me to hold on to the money after that point I will _scream at them_ until they back down. I'm not budging. I'm not getting strung along anymore.

People can tell me all the "save it and invest it", "hold on to it for a house payment", and whatever BS they want... this loan needs to go before all of that, for the sake of my sanity.


----------



## Kope (Jun 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well...
> 
> I have enough saved up now.
> 
> ...


Use it to buy Funko pops


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Thought I was getting hooked up with a long-term therapist through my work program.
> Got a call back minutes after and appointment booked for this evening.
> Turns out it was only for 3 days, they just assumed I only need 3 days to undo the damage I've suffered my entire life.
> *Ha.*
> ...


Therapists assigned through a lot of workplaces tend to be focused on getting you back to working efficiently as opposed to helping you sort out real issues much of the time, unfortunately. There are exceptions, but usually it's better to just see a private therapist; they're invested (theoretically) in helping you and you don't have to worry about them passing information along to the company. 

Sorry you're having a hard time with therapists, though; they're supposed to be part of the solution, not additional problems.


----------



## Kope (Jun 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Therapists assigned through a lot of workplaces tend to be focused on getting you back to working efficiently as opposed to helping you sort out real issues much of the time, unfortunately. There are exceptions, but usually it's better to just see a private therapist; they're invested (theoretically) in helping you and you don't have to worry about them passing information along to the company.
> 
> Sorry you're having a hard time with therapists, though; they're supposed to be part of the solution, not additional problems.


Yeah sometimes therapists suck


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Rimna
> 
> More flamingo themed music.


I added this to my playlist. No wonder I looked into this thread.


----------



## Erix (Jun 19, 2022)

I had this weird ass dream omfg like I was with this random group of people that I didn’t even know and for some reason we all knew each other apparently and were like good friends and then things started going downhill and this apocalypse thing started and one of my “good friends” injected something into my leg and kept trying to apologize and repeatedly say  “I’m sorry I had to do this I had no choice” and apparently turned me into this Titan thing and then I passed out and then-!

Well I forgot everything else..

But it was fucking crazy and it was like I was watching/in a movie that was actually genuinely interesting. I’m kinda sad I woke up.

Yes, I’m going to post this even tho this is weird

Yes, I know this is the vent thread

No, I will not go to a different thread! You depressed people in this vent thread MUST hear about this weird and cool dream I was having!


----------



## Erix (Jun 19, 2022)

Gonna look for a job on Monday now that I’m finished with my exams and summer quarter is kicking in

Wish me luck heh :d

Cuz ngl

Not looking forward to it.. =w=


----------



## Kope (Jun 19, 2022)

Erix said:


> I had this weird ass dream omfg like I was with this random group of people that I didn’t even know and for some reason we all knew each other apparently and were like good friends and then things started going downhill and this apocalypse thing started and one of my “good friends” injected something into my leg and kept trying to apologize and repeatedly say  “I’m sorry I had to do this I had no choice” and apparently turned me into this Titan thing and then I passed out and then-!
> 
> Well I forgot everything else..
> 
> ...


We’re not all depressed ……some are suicidal too >:/


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 19, 2022)

Apparently i could have done more on the 16 the in regards to pitching offers/'educating our customers '. Imma flip of they try and tell me I should have made a pitch to the people that called in with deactivated accounts of deceased spouses.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 19, 2022)

Now that I've had some time to enjoy studying foreign languages as a hobby, I realize that I should have studied linguistics after I graduated high school. This is something that I have a passion for - I can't remember the last time I felt even mildly enthusiastic about anything, let alone passionate enough where I lose sleep over it.

Too bad I can't turn back time. Maybe if I start a job at home that allows me to study full-time, I'll pursuit this passion. Otherwise it's going to be using apps and online resources.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 19, 2022)

Oh yea. I also woke up thinking garbage day was today. 

It was not.

Here's hoping I don't forget it's tomorrow.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 19, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Now that I've had some time to enjoy studying foreign languages as a hobby, I realize that I should have studied linguistics after I graduated high school. This is something that I have a passion for - I can't remember the last time I felt even mildly enthusiastic about anything, let alone passionate enough where I lose sleep over it.
> 
> Too bad I can't turn back time. Maybe if I start a job at home that allows me to study full-time, I'll pursuit this passion. Otherwise it's going to be using apps and online resources.


You can do a lot with language learning as a hobby, especially if you have natural inclination for it. (Me, I can do English but any foreign language beyond that makes my brain go brrrrrnope.) While her channel is primarily focused on planning/bullet journaling, Sunshine & Stationery on YouTube has done a fair few videos on her language learning habits/strategies - most of them are probably about her learning Korean as that's what she's been most focused on in the time I've followed her channel, but I think she might have a couple videos on how she goes about learning new languages in general.


----------



## Kope (Jun 19, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh yea. I also woke up thinking garbage day was today.
> 
> It was not.
> 
> Here's hoping I don't forget it's tomorrow.


Every day is garbage day for me


----------



## Erix (Jun 19, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh yea. I also woke up thinking garbage day was today.
> 
> It was not.
> 
> Here's hoping I don't forget it's tomorrow.


Yo I gotchu Tyra I’ll remind you!

Oh, just in case I forget

Remind me to remind you that garbage day is tomorrow ;}


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah sometimes therapists suck


Eh, I want to clarify and say a certain type of workplace therapist sucks; I don't want to discourage people from seeking help for issues from therapist because of that. 

Therapists are still a big, if not the biggest, factor in the long-term support a person needs to deal with mental health issues. A few aren't great and even the ones that do their job properly aren't perfect, but it's important to remember that therapy can be a bumpy process at times and therapists take time to get to know you and grasp what your issues are. 

All that said, it's still a good idea to go to a therapist if you're contending with serious mental health issues since they tend to be a dedicated source of support.


----------



## Kope (Jun 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, I want to clarify and say a certain type of workplace therapist sucks; I don't want to discourage people from seeking help for issues from therapist because of that.
> 
> Therapists are still a big, if not the biggest, factor in the long-term support a person needs to deal with mental health issues. A few aren't great and even the ones that do their job properly aren't perfect, but it's important to remember that therapy can be a bumpy process at times and therapists take time to get to know you and grasp what your issues are.
> 
> All that said, it's still a good idea to go to a therapist if you're contending with serious mental health issues since they tend to be a dedicated source of support.


I probably need one rn


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> I probably need one rn


Did you wind up contacting and seeing one at the university you're going to in the fall?


----------



## Kope (Jun 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Did you wind up contacting and seeing one at the university you're going to in the fall?


I was going to wait till I go in the fall in case they don’t let inactive students take it, plus gas money


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 19, 2022)

Fam came down 5 days sooner than expected! Time to panic clean and make it look like I know what I'm doing with my life!!!!


----------



## Rayd (Jun 19, 2022)

this fandom is the most emotionally and creatively sapping everyday experience of my life and i wish it was something i could put down and forget about.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 19, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Fam came down 5 days sooner than expected! Time to panic clean and make it look like I know what I'm doing with my life!!!!


I feel you so hard. I'm not generally super concerned with keeping a clean house (I'm a little bit blind to things like cat hair tumbleweeds, admittedly >.>), but boyfriend cares, and living together I have to respect that. So he has a friend coming to stay a few days in like a week and I have cleaning stuff I definitely want/need to get squared away by then but I'm *SUPER* overwhelmed.

Doesn't help that _too_ tidy causes me anxiety (taking literally anything out causing "a mess" = I don't dare touch my stuff). Not that there's a huge risk of that in the next week. XD

Worst case we'll end up playing musical beds, I guess, sending me to the guest bedroom (also in theory craft room, but a giant mess atm), boyfriend to my bed (ahahaha a bomb probably went off in here at some point, right?), and his friend into his bed. Not sure that's something he wants to do, but if we can't get the craft room into a presentable state I don't see a lot of other options. Would also solve the problem of where to put the cat food that's usually in the guest bedroom (because cats aren't allowed in there).


----------



## LameFox (Jun 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> this fandom is the most emotionally and creatively sapping everyday experience of my life and i wish it was something i could put down and forget about.


Why can't you? I'd certainly walk away from it if I felt like that.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh yea. I also woke up thinking garbage day was today.
> 
> It was not.
> 
> Here's hoping I don't forget it's tomorrow.


Don't forget garbage day!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 20, 2022)

Well fuck. My morning started with finding a cold, stiff cat on the couch. RIP Tigris.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 20, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Why can't you? I'd certainly walk away from it if I felt like that.


it's been apart of my life for so long. it would be like removing a core part of myself. so i guess i'll just be miserable forever.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> it's been apart of my life for so long. it would be like removing a core part of myself. so i guess i'll just be miserable forever.


A lot of the time when something as large and sprawling as “furry fandom” is concerned, it’s possible to cut out the parts that aren’t worth the cost for what you get out of them. Find the corners that hold inspiration and hope, and let them be where you take up residence.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 20, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> A lot of the time when something as large and sprawling as “furry fandom” is concerned, it’s possible to cut out the parts that aren’t worth the cost for what you get out of them. Find the corners that hold inspiration and hope, and let them be where you take up residence.


yeah, but what do you do when absolutely every part of it makes you hurt in some shape or form. the people, the art, the culture. like, every single bit of it fucks with my anxiety, depression and superiority/inferiority complex hardcore. i can never think past any of it, it sucks.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 20, 2022)

Those things can be treated and at least some of them medicated. But if that's not possible right now or you don't want to do it, I have to wonder what you're preserving by holding onto a part of you that leads to "[being] miserable forever"? Something that's been there a while can still be negative.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Don't forget garbage day!


Thank you! I remembered XD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 20, 2022)

Mr big state company man : congratulations men, you worked tirelessly despite the blistering heat so things would go smoothly, you're a pillar of democracy and we're proud of all of you.
Us : oh boy they're going to give us a bonus
Mr big state company man : no that's all, thanks bye!
Ah ok


----------



## Kope (Jun 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Mr big state company man : congratulations men, you worked tirelessly despite the blistering heat so things would go smoothly, you're a pillar of democracy and we're proud of all of you.
> Us : oh boy they're going to give us a bonus
> Mr big state company man : no that's all, thanks bye!
> Ah ok View attachment 134044


You should start a union or something


----------



## Kope (Jun 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> yeah, but what do you do when absolutely every part of it makes you hurt in some shape or form. the people, the art, the culture. like, every single bit of it fucks with my anxiety, depression and superiority/inferiority complex hardcore. i can never think past any of it, it sucks.


How so?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 20, 2022)

Kope said:


> You should start a union or something


We're already in semi frequent contact with one, plus they're apolitical contrary to every single other one who are just grifters; but all in all I'm not angry just disappointed


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> yeah, but what do you do when absolutely every part of it makes you hurt in some shape or form. the people, the art, the culture. like, every single bit of it fucks with my anxiety, depression and superiority/inferiority complex hardcore. i can never think past any of it, it sucks.


None of those are a monolith. The best thing you can do is probably to take a two-pronged approach of, on one hand, working on your anxiety, depression and complexes with a therapist, and on the other hand teasing apart each of those concepts and finding where the hurt actually is. It's possible the fandom in general is just not a healthy place for you, I'm not going to say it couldn't be so, but it's far more likely that there are corners where you could still be comfortable.


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 20, 2022)

I really dont know what to vent with now. But I almost keep feeling lonely holy shit. I just want to convo someone already. Without the conclusion of a block or an unfriending. It's so tiring. Like, I'm NOT annoying them??? helloooo!


----------



## Kope (Jun 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> We're already in semi frequent contact with one, plus they're apolitical contrary to every single other one who are just grifters; but all in all I'm not angry just disappointed


Sorry then


----------



## Kope (Jun 20, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> I really dont know what to vent with now. But I almost keep feeling lonely holy shit. I just want to convo someone already. Without the conclusion of a block or an unfriending. It's so tiring. Like, I'm NOT annoying them??? helloooo!


We all die alone so enjoy the times you’re alive by yourself so you have no regrets experiencing life.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2022)

For some reason many of the coniferous trees here have started to turn red and drop their needles.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> For some reason many of the coniferous trees here have started to turn red and drop their needles.


That's a bit alarming. Fingers crossed it's something temporary/reversible and doesn't outright kill them.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Apparently i could have done more on the 16 the in regards to pitching offers/'educating our customers '. Imma flip of they try and tell me I should have made a pitch to the people that called in with deactivated accounts of deceased spouses.


I did some Customer Service for Verizon, many moons ago. They bitched at me for not offering discounts or perks to people that were just trying to shut down a deceased relative's account. I found a box on one page of the software we used that when clicked, allowed you to type in a message or note. I started using that, kind of ended the griping from my clueless s(T)upervisor.


quoting_mungo said:


> Well fuck. My morning started with finding a cold, stiff cat on the couch. RIP Tigris.


My condolences. I've had that happen a few times and it's never easy to have to deal with the situation. RIP Tigris, have fun playing on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well...
> 
> I have enough saved up now.
> 
> ...


Student loans are a pox upon society. The USA makes you pay through the nose for education whereas in Denmark, it costs so little to get a Masters or Doctorate. I considered moving to Denmark just for an education but that was quickly sqashed by my insurance, deciding to not cover me should I move to Denmark.

Yeah, pay off that loan. Don't give the Gov't another dime of interest. Be free of their hold over you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Student loans are a pox upon society. The USA makes you pay through the nose for education whereas in Denmark, it costs so little to get a Masters or Doctorate. I considered moving to Denmark just for an education but that was quickly sqashed by my insurance, deciding to not cover me should I move to Denmark.
> 
> Yeah, pay off that loan. Don't give the Gov't another dime of interest. Be free of their hold over you.



I agree with you that student fees are too expensive in many countries.
I would be surprised if moving to a country with tax payer funded higher education was a solution even without insurance, sadly, because some countries charge _foreign_ students the full fees. (The UK has some of the most expensive fees in Europe, but we charge foreign students even more)

A minor thing I noticed. Don't people get paid to study for their doctorate?
I got paid to do this. Not much compared to an occupational income, but I got paid for it.




quoting_mungo said:


> That's a bit alarming. Fingers crossed it's something temporary/reversible and doesn't outright kill them.



I'm not sure what will happen.

Some _smaller _trees have died, often revealing beetle burrows under their bark, but I suspect the actual agent killing them is a fungus*.
The top of a red wood tree recently fell off near me after losing its needles. The portion that broke off must have been the size of a car.

*https://www.forestresearch.gov.uk/t...stroma-needle-blight-dothistroma-septosporum/


----------



## Rimna (Jun 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> A minor thing I noticed. Don't people get paid to study for their doctorate?
> I got paid to do this. Not much compared to an occupational income, but I got paid for it.



It depends. When I graduated my Master's, I was invited to do a PhD in Finances and Banking Law. However, because I didn't graduate from a university but from a college, I was the one who had to pay for the doctorate - which at the time was about 5,000 euros for the whole 3 years. I declined of course, I cannot afford 5000 euros for a degree. That's more than most people make a year here.

In a university however, I can get funded by the state/university, but then - I have to do the thesis and research on a topic that they approve. And if I fail at the end, I have to pay back everything.

That's how things we back in 2018/2019 so I have no idea how the pandemic changed that.

So I guess it varies from country to country.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 20, 2022)

Could people who have had experiences with explicit requests give me a hand here? (Rant incoming)

So there's someone I've been chatting with on and off for a few days, right? Everything seemed okay at first. They seemed a bit focused on NSFW; I do have such works myself and this site is full of such artists, so whatever. Since they asked, I gave them a run-down of some my older content (stuff not uploaded, very old works). Soon after, they asked if I could do voicing for a project. I asked if this was for a game mod or an animation. They said animation, but not just any animation… they want me to record talking and moaning sounds for an explicit animation (yes sir) and that they would hire me for this (despite not even knowing what I sound like).

I have clearly stated on my profile that I do not take requests (I already am part of a project, anyhow), and it seems that they have conveniently ignored this fact (probably never really cared what I had or uploaded, now that I think about it). I told them that I do not do voice acting and have zero tangible experience with it (FACT), that they should use AI voice or hire a professional instead of asking strangers. Nada. I told them about my phone anxiety (another FACT); they blew it off and continued pushing for me to do this (complaining how everyone they ask 'makes excuses'), even wanting me to now play multiplayer games so we can voice chat so I can 'get over it'. (Also now wanting me to be on a first-name basis despite only 3 days having passed.)

Does anyone else get some major red flag vibes from this? I am pondering if I should block, ghost, or what-have-you. To be reduced to a potential 'sexy voice' when I can make and do so many things is, quite frankly, insulting.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I agree with you that student fees are too expensive in many countries.
> I would be surprised if moving to a country with tax payer funded higher education was a solution even without insurance, sadly, because some countries charge _foreign_ students the full fees. (The UK has some of the most expensive fees in Europe, but we charge foreign students even more)


Yeah, I wasn't super impressed when we introduced tuition for foreign students here. I can sort of see the reasoning of "if you charge our citizens, we'll charge yours," but that only really works if countries have similar approaches to funding students. And, well... Yeah about that.

I believe some portion of the justification was that some programs were getting more than half filled with foreign students... who after graduation would go back home and bring zero benefit to the country that footed the bill for their schooling. Similar to the grumblings we've had about Swedes who get certain other degrees (I think nursing might be one of them?) and then going off to work in Norway or other places because pay is so much better there. Not sure I believe making higher education unaffordable is really the solution to that problem (if we for the sake of argument accept that it's a problem that needs solving), though.



Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure what will happen.
> 
> Some _smaller _trees have died, often revealing beetle burrows under their bark, but I suspect the actual agent killing them is a fungus*.
> The top of a red wood tree recently fell off near me after losing its needles. The portion that broke off must have been the size of a car.
> ...


Oof, that's not great. Hope the environmental impact is as minimal as can be, then. :/



Kellan Meig'h said:


> My condolences. I've had that happen a few times and it's never easy to have to deal with the situation. RIP Tigris, have fun playing on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.


I'd... sort of forgotten about it. Like, it sucks when you lose them regardless, but the shock of going to touch your pet (and anticipating grumpy grumbles because you woke him up and HOW DARE) and finding that they're not what they should be... that's been some time. A few years ago we had a scare where I 100% thought I was going to have to have him put to sleep (I still believe he had a stroke, but by the time we got in with the emergency vet he wasn't falling over when trying to sit on his butt anymore so they couldn't diagnose it), but somehow he pulled through that one. And the pancreatitis last year.

I'm tired like death right now, and will probably have one hell of a headache in the morning.



Fluxbender said:


> Could people who have had experiences with explicit requests give me a hand here? (Rant incoming)
> 
> So there's someone I've been chatting with on and off for a few days, right? Everything seemed okay at first. They seemed a bit focused on NSFW; I do have such works myself and this site is full of such artists, so whatever. Since they asked, I gave them a run-down of some my older content (stuff not uploaded, very old works). Soon after, they asked if I could do voicing for a project. I asked if this was for a game mod or an animation. They said animation, but not just any animation… they want me to record talking and moaning sounds for an explicit animation (yes sir) and that they would hire me for this (despite not even knowing what I sound like).
> 
> ...


Hella red flags, yeah. I wouldn't even be so sure the animation exists at all. Sounds too much like they're getting off on manipulating you. At the very _least _they'd probably be looking to lowball you hardcore on any compensation.

The other possibility is that this is some incredibly poor social skills in action ("we've talked for a few days" > "we're friends" > "I want to bring my friend into this project I've got going on"), but honestly... Even if that were the case, and even if the pressure they're putting on you isn't leveraged with deliberate malice, that's not a position you want to be in. The best thing you can do is probably "I am seriously uncomfortable with how much pressure you've been putting on me about this; please don't contact me again" followed by a block. That way you've set your boundary and extracted yourself from the situation, protecting yourself, and you've clearly stated what the problem with their behavior is on the off chance they're just _that_ clueless.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> Could people who have had experiences with explicit requests give me a hand here? (Rant incoming)
> 
> So there's someone I've been chatting with on and off for a few days, right? Everything seemed okay at first. They seemed a bit focused on NSFW; I do have such works myself and this site is full of such artists, so whatever. Since they asked, I gave them a run-down of some my older content (stuff not uploaded, very old works). Soon after, they asked if I could do voicing for a project. I asked if this was for a game mod or an animation. They said animation, but not just any animation… they want me to record talking and moaning sounds for an explicit animation (yes sir) and that they would hire me for this (despite not even knowing what I sound like).
> 
> ...


If someone is pressuring you to do something you've declined more than once, it's an issue and you're probably better off distancing yourself unless you think you can assert yourself. That's such a weird request.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 20, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Well fuck. My morning started with finding a cold, stiff cat on the couch. RIP Tigris.


I am so terribly sorry. The day before I joined the forums I was watching over my parents house and found my cat weve had for 16 years dead. What made it worse was that I was alone and my parents were in Disney World.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am so terribly sorry. The day before I joined the forums I was watching over my parents house and found my cat weve had for 16 years dead. What made it worse was that I was alone and my parents were in Disney World.


Oh no; that’s the height of bad luck for timing! My big dumb orange boy hit 15 three weeks ago, so he wasn’t a spring chicken, but there’s never a time when you don’t wish you could have more time, yanno?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 20, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oh no; that’s the height of bad luck for timing! My big dumb orange boy hit 15 three weeks ago, so he wasn’t a spring chicken, but there’s never a time when you don’t wish you could have more time, yanno?


Whats worse is that she seemed to still be in perfect health. And my dog that we had had my entire life had passed away a few months earlier as well.


----------



## Erix (Jun 20, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> Could people who have had experiences with explicit requests give me a hand here? (Rant incoming)
> 
> So there's someone I've been chatting with on and off for a few days, right? Everything seemed okay at first. They seemed a bit focused on NSFW; I do have such works myself and this site is full of such artists, so whatever. Since they asked, I gave them a run-down of some my older content (stuff not uploaded, very old works). Soon after, they asked if I could do voicing for a project. I asked if this was for a game mod or an animation. They said animation, but not just any animation… they want me to record talking and moaning sounds for an explicit animation (yes sir) and that they would hire me for this (despite not even knowing what I sound like).
> 
> ...


Geezus, sounds like this guy really just won’t let go

If he keeps asking just block his ass

I’ve never made art and took requests and stuff like that, but even I can tell that this guy sounds like bad news (in an annoying way).

Best thing to do is just cut off the communication, I would think that the more attention you give him, the harder he’s going to try and reel you in cuz clearly he isn’t going to take no for an answer.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 20, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I wouldn't even be so sure the animation exists at all.


I am pretty sure it doesn't. He said he _just_ started work on the assets (or learning to make them). So possibly months or even years of work here, but he wants voice acting ahead of time for an animation he doesn't even have the means of making yet (meanwhile my project lead is expecting me to begin working on assets and/or continue writing for our own project in a few weeks). My guess? He wants the voice file to jerk off to.



TyraWadman said:


> That's such a weird request.


It's not just weird. It's creepy, and makes me think this person is an incel. Don't think any amount of assertion is gonna help here.



Erix said:


> I would think that the more attention you give him, the harder he’s going to try and reel you in cuz clearly he isn’t going to take no for an answer.


Yeah I have little doubts that's where it's gonna lead. He also tried the angle of 'if you do this for me I can do some voices for your project'. I tried explaining that there are too many characters for 2-3 people to cover and that the 'voices' have already been assigned (mostly actors who are old or dead, GL imitating them). Still kept on with it. Let him know that the conlang for the names/locations/etc. is a BITCH to pronounce for newcomers (this is another reason why my lead and I decided on waiting for AI voice technology to improve). STILL says he can do it, that's it's not pronunciation problems, just an accent difference... lmao.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Whats worse is that she seemed to still be in perfect health. And my dog that we had had my entire life had passed away a few months earlier as well.


I know what you mean. Muttcat wasn’t healthy _per se_ (allergies that flared up now and again, some bad teeth that needed to come out, kidney issues, chronic upper respiratory nonsense) but it was all under control and he was acting normal when I went to bed. It’s sad because after his probable stroke I had been fearing waking up to him gone and those fears only settled recently.

You wish they didn’t have to go.



Fluxbender said:


> I am pretty sure it doesn't. He said he _just_ started work on the assets (or learning to make them). So possibly months or even years of work here, but he wants voice acting ahead of time for an animation he doesn't even have the means of making yet (meanwhile my project lead is expecting me to begin working on assets and/or continue writing for our own project in a few weeks). My guess? He wants the voice file to jerk off to.


Yep, pretty much my thinking. I’m allowing for the remote _possibility_ that he’s just that clueless and socially inept (I knew someone who literally asked me if I’d have had feelings for them if my then fiancé wasn’t in my life. Whom I’d known since I was like sixteen. And evidently didn’t see the problem with asking this.), but even then the kindest thing both to yourself and to him is to cut and run.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 20, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> Could people who have had experiences with explicit requests give me a hand here? (Rant incoming)
> 
> So there's someone I've been chatting with on and off for a few days, right? Everything seemed okay at first. They seemed a bit focused on NSFW; I do have such works myself and this site is full of such artists, so whatever. Since they asked, I gave them a run-down of some my older content (stuff not uploaded, very old works). Soon after, they asked if I could do voicing for a project. I asked if this was for a game mod or an animation. They said animation, but not just any animation… they want me to record talking and moaning sounds for an explicit animation (yes sir) and that they would hire me for this (despite not even knowing what I sound like).
> 
> ...


Block and ghost.  That's a lot of red flags and I can't say you're alone with those strange off-the-wall requests.  The gaming thing is just a weird, odd request to boot = almost like trying to find another account.  Ugh, just run from it.

- @quoting_mungo I am truly sorry for your loss.  i know what you have gone through over the past two years with your kiddos. Sending love, hun and hope everything else is working out.

Working vacay is little terrible.  Noting like wanting to go shopping and swimming and then bam!  six hours of straight work.  Trying to hide a one piece under blouse and skirt while trying to get through a meeting just makes it worse.


----------



## Kope (Jun 20, 2022)

I’m gonna not eat until I look like this wolf >:/


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 20, 2022)

I think you actually have to work out for hours and eat more calories to get that?  

big guys like that I find threatening and vicious in real life.


----------



## Kope (Jun 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I think you actually have to work out for hours and eat more calories to get that?
> 
> big guys like that I find threatening and vicious in real life.


Why's that?


----------



## Erix (Jun 21, 2022)

OMFG IM SO SORRY @TyraWadman THAT THIS IS LATE

I JUST REMEMBERED BUT

TAKE OUT UR TRASH!!! xD


----------



## LameFox (Jun 21, 2022)

Yeah nobody is getting that muscular by not eating lol.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2022)

I watched a Let’s Play of Adastra, a furry visual novel, on YouTube. Now I’ve been getting bombarded with LGBT ads and it’s got me really freaked out. I live with my parents and I’m closeted, and I am aware that targeted ads can spill over to other users sharing a router. I deleted my watch history of that playthrough, but I am still getting those ads. I added 30 videos from Fox News to my watch history in hopes of fixing the issue, but that didn’t help.

It makes me feel like I can’t be allowed to view LGBT content. Like I have to be closeted even when I’m alone. That’s really scary to me. I looked into Google’s ad personalization, but there wasn’t a filter for LGBT advertising. I’m assuming it’s there internally, just not something I can toggle. My friends just laugh it off, but if my parents get bombarded with LGBT ads, they’re gonna get suspicious.

And I think in the future, even if I get my own place eventually… the threat of targeted advertising outing me is still going to be present. Imagine they come to my hypothetical apartment and use the Wifi, and then they get LGBT ads immediately. I don’t feel safe viewing this content anymore. And now I’m paranoid about viewing anything that doesn’t align with my parents’ values. Even saying the phrase LGBT here on FAF is probably going to result in more LGBT ads for my whole family to see.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 21, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I watched a Let’s Play of Adastra, a furry visual novel, on YouTube. Now I’ve been getting bombarded with LGBT ads and it’s got me really freaked out. I live with my parents and I’m closeted, and I am aware that targeted ads can spill over to other users sharing a router. I deleted my watch history of that playthrough, but I am still getting those ads. I added 30 videos from Fox News to my watch history in hopes of fixing the issue, but that didn’t help.
> 
> It makes me feel like I can’t be allowed to view LGBT content. Like I have to be closeted even when I’m alone. That’s really scary to me. I looked into Google’s ad personalization, but there wasn’t a filter for LGBT advertising. I’m assuming it’s there internally, just not something I can toggle. My friends just laugh it off, but if my parents get bombarded with LGBT ads, they’re gonna get suspicious.
> 
> And I think in the future, even if I get my own place eventually… the threat of targeted advertising outing me is still going to be present. Imagine they come to my hypothetical apartment and use the Wifi, and then they get LGBT ads immediately. I don’t feel safe viewing this content anymore. And now I’m paranoid about viewing anything that doesn’t align with my parents’ values. Even saying the phrase LGBT here on FAF is probably going to result in more LGBT ads for my whole family to see.


Try finding some random videos to 'watch' involving other subjects that the ad targeting system will latch onto. Certain brands of shoes, food, etc. It probably won't get rid of the LGBT ads, but it may help to reduce them some.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 21, 2022)

Are your parents likely to know that much about how ads work? I don't think most people really put that much thought in. Maybe if it worries you then you could do them a favour and block everyone's ads. I already do this on my father's pc just because ads suck and he's the kind of person who might have fallen for those 'you have a virus' type things.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 21, 2022)

LameFox said:


> you could do them a favour and block everyone's ads.


If you have phones or devices connected to your PC accounts the ads may go there too (family has this problem a lot; they get some weird ads). Dunno how ad blockers work on a phone though, since I don't really use them.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 21, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> If you have phones or devices connected to your PC accounts the ads may go there too (family has this problem a lot; they get some weird ads). Dunno how ad blockers work on a phone though, since I don't really use them.


Could use something like pihole I guess if they share a connection.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 21, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> - @quoting_mungo I am truly sorry for your loss. i know what you have gone through over the past two years with your kiddos. Sending love, hun and hope everything else is working out.


Thank you.  
I’m so tired and the other cat is clingy and seems a bit confused. (She didn’t much like him as he could be a bit of a bully to her, but that doesn’t mean things aren’t strange with him gone, yanno?) I’m sure she understands the concept of death, but animals only have so much object permanence.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> Try finding some random videos to 'watch' involving other subjects that the ad targeting system will latch onto. Certain brands of shoes, food, etc. It probably won't get rid of the LGBT ads, but it may help to reduce them some.


I did, that’s what the Fox News videos were for. I’m thinking maybe I have to watch them the whole way through though? I just sort of zoomed through Fox News’ upload playlist. I can watch the whole thing I guess, it’s on at my house all the time so it won’t be anything I haven’t heard



LameFox said:


> Are your parents likely to know that much about how ads work? I don't think most people really put that much thought in. Maybe if it worries you then you could do them a favour and block everyone's ads. I already do this on my father's pc just because ads suck and he's the kind of person who might have fallen for those 'you have a virus' type things.


I probably should. Oh, I could imagine the issues though. “How do I whitelist this website?” *Two days later* “How do I whitelist this website?” Repeat ad naseum.

Why is ad blocker telling me it updated, is this a virus??

Plus, the more people who don’t use ad blocker, the more ads remain a viable source of income for websites that would otherwise charge money for basic services. But I guess that’d be getting into a big debate that I’m not prepared for.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 21, 2022)

I love acid reflux at four in the morning


----------



## LameFox (Jun 21, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I probably should. Oh, I could imagine the issues though. “How do I whitelist this website?” *Two days later* “How do I whitelist this website?” Repeat ad naseum.
> 
> Why is ad blocker telling me it updated, is this a virus??
> 
> Plus, the more people who don’t use ad blocker, the more ads remain a viable source of income for websites that would otherwise charge money for basic services. But I guess that’d be getting into a big debate that I’m not prepared for.


If they're going to be asking questions like that, will they really put it together that these ads increasing isn't just random noise?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 21, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I watched a Let’s Play of Adastra, a furry visual novel, on YouTube. Now I’ve been getting bombarded with LGBT ads and it’s got me really freaked out. I live with my parents and I’m closeted, and I am aware that targeted ads can spill over to other users sharing a router. I deleted my watch history of that playthrough, but I am still getting those ads. I added 30 videos from Fox News to my watch history in hopes of fixing the issue, but that didn’t help.
> 
> It makes me feel like I can’t be allowed to view LGBT content. Like I have to be closeted even when I’m alone. That’s really scary to me. I looked into Google’s ad personalization, but there wasn’t a filter for LGBT advertising. I’m assuming it’s there internally, just not something I can toggle. My friends just laugh it off, but if my parents get bombarded with LGBT ads, they’re gonna get suspicious.
> 
> And I think in the future, even if I get my own place eventually… the threat of targeted advertising outing me is still going to be present. Imagine they come to my hypothetical apartment and use the Wifi, and then they get LGBT ads immediately. I don’t feel safe viewing this content anymore. And now I’m paranoid about viewing anything that doesn’t align with my parents’ values. Even saying the phrase LGBT here on FAF is probably going to result in more LGBT ads for my whole family to see.


As much as the current political climate in the US regarding LGBT issues sucks (don't worry, not getting into the politics beyond "they exist"), that and it being Pride month may have bought you some plausible deniability there. If your parents are the kind of people who think Fox is reliable news, they may also be the kind of people who think getting more LGBT ads (if they even do - I'm not saying you're wrong about IP-targeted ads existing, but, well... YouTube recommendations on our Chromecast, where we're not logged in, have been all kinds of bizarre stuff that's nothing like what either boyfriend or I watch, and I seriously doubt housemate does either in any way Google would know about because she mostly uses Netflix and the public service channel's Play service FAIK) is a product of The Gay Agenda buying more ads?

Look out for yourself first. If you need to, lie out your ass.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2022)

LameFox said:


> If they're going to be asking questions like that, will they really put it together that these ads increasing isn't just random noise?


My mom isn’t tech savvy. My dad is. And… this has come up before. My mom is Spanish and so she watches a lot of content in Spanish. At one point Google thought we were actually in Spain and all our ads were suddenly Spanish for a while.



quoting_mungo said:


> As much as the current political climate in the US regarding LGBT issues sucks (don't worry, not getting into the politics beyond "they exist"), that and it being Pride month may have bought you some plausible deniability there. If your parents are the kind of people who think Fox is reliable news, they may also be the kind of people who think getting more LGBT ads (if they even do - I'm not saying you're wrong about IP-targeted ads existing, but, well... YouTube recommendations on our Chromecast, where we're not logged in, have been all kinds of bizarre stuff that's nothing like what either boyfriend or I watch, and I seriously doubt housemate does either in any way Google would know about because she mostly uses Netflix and the public service channel's Play service FAIK) is a product of The Gay Agenda buying more ads?
> 
> Look out for yourself first. If you need to, lie out your ass.


I did think about pride month. I feel like the ads didn’t start saying stuff like “inclusive” until I started watching this LGBT YouTuber though. Maybe it’s coincidental, maybe I just wasn’t thinking about it before, but it’s suspicious enough for me to worry over.

And yeah, my first excuse is to explain that the new world order is trying to brainwash you. Bill Gates and Hillary Clinton want you to be gay so that you don’t crowd their heaven!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 21, 2022)

*my out-of-context rant of the day*

Dude, that's a horse. A *horse*.


----------



## Kope (Jun 21, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Yeah nobody is getting that muscular by not eating lol.


I'll be the first >:/


----------



## Kope (Jun 21, 2022)

SirRob said:


> My mom isn’t tech savvy. My dad is. And… this has come up before. My mom is Spanish and so she watches a lot of content in Spanish. At one point Google thought we were actually in Spain and all our ads were suddenly Spanish for a while.
> 
> 
> I did think about pride month. I feel like the ads didn’t start saying stuff like “inclusive” until I started watching this LGBT YouTuber though. Maybe it’s coincidental, maybe I just wasn’t thinking about it before, but it’s suspicious enough for me to worry over.
> ...


If Bill Gates and Hillary Clinton are going to heaven I don't want to go there


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 21, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I think you actually have to work out for hours and eat more calories to get that?
> 
> big guys like that I find threatening and vicious in real life.


I have to eat 4 meals a day for my muscles, otherwise I wake up hungry at night.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 21, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I love acid reflux at four in the morning


(PSA)

I had that issue multiple times a week and  at first, the sawbones said it was GERD. Nope, it was Obstructive Sleep Apnea. As soon as I started using a CPAP machine, the problem went away. It only comes back when I have a bad cold and can't use my CPAP machine due to a stuffy nose.

You should ask your doctor since OSA can kill you. 80% of those that have OSA go undiagnosed.

(/PSA)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 21, 2022)

Kope said:


> Why's that?


Because bigger guys tend to be more brutish and bullies to women because they tend to think they're god's gift to the female of the species.  There is something to be said for the tendency of "all muscle, no brains", when little brain engages.


quoting_mungo said:


> Look out for yourself first. If you need to, lie out your ass.


It's that bitch, Aileana, I met online.  Looks she's cute but a total gay psycho and this is her having a few giggles through Discord. 

Insert random game we met at.  C'est le magnifique. *chef kiss*


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 22, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Because bigger guys tend to be more brutish and bullies to women because they tend to think they're god's gift to the female of the species. There is something to be said for the tendency of "all muscle, no brains", when little brain engages.



They wouldn't have that mindset if women didn't positively respond to those sorts of advancements or these dudes' jacked bodies. Humans are creatures spurred to action by incentive. If there were no incentive for these guys to get big (that incentive being pussy, of which they get plenty of, which is why they keep being gym rats), they wouldn't do it.

Actually, we're seeing that whole pussy incentive (_or rather lack thereof_) thing play out in our society right now! Guess which sex dominates the shipping and receiving industry, the petrol industry, pretty much all of the hard trades, and all of the other shitty professions--big and small--that keep this absolute circus of a civilization going?

So how about that male labor force participation rate? Low and getting lower with each passing year!

Sure are a lot of guys throwing up middle fingers towards college nowadays...

_Holy fuck look at that sexless rate! _

RIP the institution of marriage. So outdated! Definitely not the glue that holds society together! Certainly didn't get us here in the first place!

Actually, no. The dudes are just ditching society because they're being radicalized by Youtube weirdos or something. Something-something 4chan, too. Isn't that the usual response Vox and them typically spit out when this subject is broached? I don't know.

I wonder if Alaska is a good place to move to? It's a US state but I might get lucky when this all goes up in smoke.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 22, 2022)

RAM said:


> They wouldn't have that mindset if women didn't positively respond to those sorts of advancements or these dudes' jacked bodies. Humans are creatures spurred to action by incentive. If there were no incentive for these guys to get big (that incentive being pussy, of which they get plenty of, which is why they keep being gym rats), they wouldn't do it.
> 
> Actually, we're seeing that whole pussy incentive (_or rather lack thereof_) thing play out in our society right now! Guess which sex dominates the shipping and receiving industry, the petrol industry, pretty much all of the hard trades, and all of the other shitty professions--big and small--that keep this absolute circus of a civilization going?
> 
> ...



A lot of men aren’t really taught to pay much attention to what women look for. A lot of beauty standards come from the male perspective. Studies have shown that women don’t actually prefer very muscular men. That’s a huge myth that gets spread around. Societal expectations and stereotypes perpetuate these ideas that don’t really have any basis in biology. It’s not really the “fault” of either men or women. It’s just not accurate to think that men like to get ripped because women like them — especially when women will repeatedly say this is untrue and that sentiment is echoed in literature.

Also, decreasing male participation in academia and the job force has a lot more to do with general disenchantment of the middle-class American and increasing social isolation. People are interacting less and less. Male mental health is completely ignored. All demographics of society are feeling the effects of an increasingly commodified and unequal society. 

Marriage rates have lowered — but so have divorces and domestic abuse rates. Now that there’s less pressure on men and women to settle down and have children as early as possible, people tend to do so later. It’s also worth mentioning that heavily developed societies have higher rates of educated women which directly leads to lowered birth rates and people marrying later.

I think it’s easy to overthink things or assume that there’s some grand conspiracy against men. In reality, increasing autonomy and civil rights for women has lead to a shift in the power dynamic and a change to our work force. Increasing demand on working Americans leads to more disillusionment and isolation. This isn’t a uniquely male issue. Tackling a lot of these problems at the institutional level could make a world of difference rather than assuming this is just the breakdown of society because women have gotten more autonomy.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 22, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I think it’s easy to overthink things or assume that there’s some grand conspiracy against men.



I don't think there's some grand conspiracy against men but I 100% do know that there are actors and organizations in play and in power _right now _who absolutely don't have my best interests at heart and are actively working to undermine my very welfare as I type this.  Some of them are against me racially (and no, I'm not white, so please don't even go there) while others don't like me because of what sort of downstairs plumbing that I happen to have. You probably advocate on behalf of some of those organizations and actors, actually.

But frankly, this isn't even a left or right issue. It's a sustainability issue. I like having relatively stable societies but the things needed for the formation and upkeep of those stable societies are increasingly becoming a thing of the past due to technological and societal changes that have occurred within the last 70 or so years. And many of those changes have directly and indirectly led to a growing contingent of men increasingly having absolutely nothing to lose in today's world.

And that's dangerous.

When there's shit to lose, people will try and give a damn. They're a bit more careful with their decisions. But no one is going to be terribly interested in the future of a society that they don't have a stake in. In fact, they may just be antagonistic towards it. That stake has historically been family (with land coming in close second). In order for families to form (and to remain intact), you need good relations between the sexes.

 And that shit is in the toilet right now.

Shitting on half of the species---the half that made a lot of the stuff that I happen to enjoy (and need) possible---is a recipe for disaster. Our ancestors weren't perfect but they did make enough good decisions to eventually lead to you and I being here to enjoy the generational fruits of their labor. Centuries of high human civilization has ran on time-tested methods and traditions but a gaggle of outright academic weirdos within the past _60 _somehow came to believe that all of that was wrong and that their newfangled theories and methods are superior? Look out the window to see what that has led to and look a bit further out to see where it's going.

I could sit here and go back and fourth with you across 10 pages about gender, attraction, the role of female-male relations in societal formation and sustainability, etc but you and I both know that's a huge waste of time and frankly I just don't have the energy to argue with you or anyone on FAF about this stuff anymore. I'd be fighting about 4 to 6 years (sometimes decades) of hardline indoctrination. I don't have the gas for that. And this is an ideological battle, not one really based in empirical evidence or founded in logic, and ideologies can only be properly tested with the passage of time to see if they can bear weight, so I'm going to let time do the work for me.

Sometimes it takes a real gut punch to shake people back to reality and to get them in gear. Sometimes people need to truly suffer unimaginable pain and hardship before they have a heart-to-heart with themselves about how they fucked up and what they should do to un-fuck their situation. A lot of people will have to suffer before they figure it out. Sounds edgy I know but that's where we're at with this IMHO.

History is cyclic and all things are finite.

This social experiment isn't going to last. None of them ever do.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 22, 2022)

RAM said:


> I don't think there's some grand conspiracy against men but I 100% do know that there are actors and organizations in play and in power _right now _who absolutely don't have my best interests at heart and are actively working to undermine my very welfare as I type this.  Some of them are against me racially (and no, I'm not white, so please don't even go there) while others don't like me because of what sort of downstairs plumbing that I happen to have. You probably advocate on behalf of some of those organizations and actors, actually.
> 
> But frankly, this isn't even a left or right issue. It's a sustainability issue. I like having relatively stable societies but the things needed for the formation and upkeep of those stable societies are increasingly becoming a thing of the past due to technological and societal changes that have occurred within the last 70 or so years. And many of those changes have directly and indirectly led to a growing contingent of men increasingly having absolutely nothing to lose in today's world.
> 
> ...



I may fundamentally disagree with a lot of what you said, but I can empathize. I also can understand the feeling of disillusionment that I think many groups nowadays are feeling. The worst part is that people act in their own self-interests and do not care about the interests of groups that are not their own. Other cling to archaic practices that not only harm others but themselves. And others create imaginary problems to spark outrage over. It’s all so complex as well that addressing these things is nowhere close to being straightforward.

At the end of the day, you can only control so much. I understand and I’m sure the feelings you and I have are probably not dissimilar. I agree this isn’t a partisan issue.

I can only wish you the best as a human and fellow man. Take care, and only the best genuine wishes to you.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 22, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> Could people who have had experiences with explicit requests give me a hand here? (Rant incoming)



Update to this post: while checking my mass of notifications on DA apparently that same creep-a-zoid had messaged me in the time span of logging off, going to bed, waking up, and writing that post (pre-block), some crap about how _*I'm*_ not respecting the other person by 'dropping off' (according to the timestamp, it had only been about 8 hours since we last spoke) and not telling him what is happening (like I'm his butler or something who is supposed to announce every move I make to him). LOL, Excuse me? HE disrespected _ME_ by incessantly trying to pressure me into some degrading shit despite my profile stating that I do NOT take requests and my CLEAR discomfort. Also note the lack of concern. Let's say something serious actually occurred to me and that's why I couldn't respond. His ONLY concern is how I'm not immediately at his beck and call.

I think it's safe to say that social ineptitude is out the window by this point. This person is a narcissist. Proudest fucking block + ghost I ever did.

Unfortunately, now that I know what he is, I am afraid that this shit is probably going to continue via alt accounts and other forms of harassment (if he was this mad from me not instantly responding, imagine how bad it's gonna be once he figures out I blocked him). Fuck!


----------



## Rimna (Jun 22, 2022)

The last time I had an interaction with another person irl, not counting my immediate family, was over a month ago. Being an antisocial weirdo with no applicable skills is pretty damn shitty.
It also doesn't help that I have nothing to add to a conversation. I feel like I have to be some witty charming entertainer when I'm out with people. I just don't have it in me to fake a smile and to pretend I'm interested in topics like hot girls, relationships, politics, sports, gossip about others, to pretend that I'm rich and talk about grand future plans and holidays and travels. 

I'm tired of being asked "why" and being told "you should do this and that" by people who have no idea what they're talking about. I am tired of having to explain myself and play defense lawyer.  I'm tired of everyone around me pretending they're so perfect and capable of doing everything, and putting me under the microscope to look for the tiniest mistake and imperfection, only so it can be used to rip me apart.

If this is how people interact with each other, then no thanks. I'd rather leave for the woods and die of a simple cold that can be cured by paracetamol.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 22, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> Unfortunately, now that I know what he is, I am afraid that this shit is probably going to continue via alt accounts and other forms of harassment (if he was this mad from me not instantly responding, imagine how bad it's gonna be once he figures out I blocked him). Fuck!


Maybe, maybe not. If he’s aware and deliberate on manipulating you, he may write off the block as a loss and go looking for an easier mark. If he does get stalkery and continues to harass you, I guess at least you know you made the right decision? It does suck, and I’m not trying to make light of that. Take care of yourself first. It’s probably going to be obvious from subject lines that it’s him, if he tries to use alts, so unless you need to open them to report him, just delete any such messages unread.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 22, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> (PSA)
> 
> I had that issue multiple times a week and  at first, the sawbones said it was GERD. Nope, it was Obstructive Sleep Apnea. As soon as I started using a CPAP machine, the problem went away. It only comes back when I have a bad cold and can't use my CPAP machine due to a stuffy nose.
> 
> ...



Yup, I have OSA.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 22, 2022)

I once ghosted a narcissist only for them to later make a vague public rant about how disrespectful it was for people not to promptly reply to them and how they would time how long it took and then intentionally take longer to reply back. It had been a few days since I stopped talking at that point.

Months later I saw them again and navigated to their account wondering why it seemed familiar, only to find they'd actually blocked me. For not interacting with them. Not sure what that was meant to achieve but I guess it was the closest thing to power they had to wield...


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 22, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Maybe, maybe not. If he’s aware and deliberate on manipulating you, he may write off the block as a loss and go looking for an easier mark. If he does get stalkery and continues to harass you, I guess at least you know you made the right decision? It does suck, and I’m not trying to make light of that. Take care of yourself first. It’s probably going to be obvious from subject lines that it’s him, if he tries to use alts, so unless you need to open them to report him, just delete any such messages unread.


Hopefully he gets the message and skeddadles, however these types never ever consider anything they do to be wrong or the catalyst of the treatment they are receiving...



LameFox said:


> Not sure what that was meant to achieve


'Punishing' you for not being a loyal servant. They really do act like entitled children.



Rimna said:


> I feel like I have to be some witty charming entertainer when I'm out with people. I just don't have it in me to fake a smile and to pretend I'm interested in topics like hot girls, relationships, politics, sports, gossip about others, to pretend that I'm rich and talk about grand future plans and holidays and travels.
> 
> I'm tired of being asked "why" and being told "you should do this and that" by people who have no idea what they're talking about. I am tired of having to explain myself and play defense lawyer. I'm tired of everyone around me pretending they're so perfect and capable of doing everything, and putting me under the microscope to look for the tiniest mistake and imperfection, only so it can be used to rip me apart.


I may be generalizing a bit but in my experience it is the younger people (or older people in their midlife crisis) who expect others to be endless wells of charm and entertainment and like to nitpick tiny little 'divergences'. They're more interested in running around, having fun, showing off, i.e. not that serious about life yet. The desire for those things really dimmed in me with age and now I understand why older people seemed reserved and 'boring' - you gradually stop caring about frivolous crap and want a more 'grounded' existence with relationships that actually matter. If you look for communities with an older demographic you may have a different experience.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2022)

Me: time to get some much needed rest. Glad to see my fam again... UuU

Brain: let's have a nightmare where you catch your father in the act with a minor before anything bad could happen, and he freaks out and shoots himself in the mouth when you call the cops. When the cops get there they don't even acknowledge you exist, they just inspect the rest of the property and treat your child dream self as the potential killer.

What a shitty day this will be.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 22, 2022)

It seems someone have ended up in that childish, petty and rebellious phase. Eh, gonna give them about a decade to grow out of it.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 22, 2022)

Ugh... Conan Exiles after Funcom were bought by Tencent. Adding a Battle pass to the game...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 22, 2022)

Feeling a bit sad for turning down an invite for a drink with coworkers but I feel socially spent for the day


----------



## Kope (Jun 22, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Because bigger guys tend to be more brutish and bullies to women because they tend to think they're god's gift to the female of the species.  There is something to be said for the tendency of "all muscle, no brains", when little brain engages.
> 
> It's that bitch, Aileana, I met online.  Looks she's cute but a total gay psycho and this is her having a few giggles through Discord.
> 
> Insert random game we met at.  C'est le magnifique. *chef kiss*


That’s kinda why I want to get buff to try and set a good example if I can.


----------



## Kope (Jun 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Feeling a bit sad for turning down an invite for a drink with coworkers but I feel socially spent for the day


You could always clone yourself and send him to socialize.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> You could always clone yourself and send him to socialize.


If I could do that in the first place I would do the reverse, only actually show up to drink, hahaha


----------



## ben909 (Jun 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If I could do that in the first place I would do the reverse, only actually show up to drink, hahaha


even if it was like a shadow clone were you got all their memories after they poped


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 22, 2022)

ben909 said:


> even if it was like a shadow clone were you got all their memories after they poped


That's tempting.


----------



## Kope (Jun 22, 2022)

ben909 said:


> even if it was like a shadow clone were you got all their memories after they poped


I might feel guilty for the clone if he died like that :0


----------



## ben909 (Jun 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> I might feel guilty for the clone if he died like that :0


"they don't die, they recombine with the body"... or thats what 'they' said


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 22, 2022)

Rimna said:


> The last time I had an interaction with another person irl, not counting my immediate family, was over a month ago. Being an antisocial weirdo with no applicable skills is pretty damn shitty.
> It also doesn't help that I have nothing to add to a conversation. I feel like I have to be some witty charming entertainer when I'm out with people. I just don't have it in me to fake a smile and to pretend I'm interested in topics like hot girls, relationships, politics, sports, gossip about others, to pretend that I'm rich and talk about grand future plans and holidays and travels.
> 
> I'm tired of being asked "why" and being told "you should do this and that" by people who have no idea what they're talking about. I am tired of having to explain myself and play defense lawyer.  I'm tired of everyone around me pretending they're so perfect and capable of doing everything, and putting me under the microscope to look for the tiniest mistake and imperfection, only so it can be used to rip me apart.
> ...


It might help to, over time, change to your social circle rather cut yourself off from it completely, especially since you need friends in real life who you can talk to and spend time with. Becoming full-on antisocial is only going to make you feel more miserable instead of sparing you from awkward social interaction.

However, also keep in mind that not every criticism is meant to tear you down; some people don't always communicate helpful advice all that well. If they really don't know what they're talking about, though, correct them and explain why what they're saying doesn't make sense. That usually sets the tone with people after awhile. 

Also, we can talk, though I've been a little busy recently. That said, if you DM me, whenever, I'll get back and we'll mutually make some time talk, maybe sort some things out, or shoot the breeze.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2022)

RAM said:


> They wouldn't have that mindset if women didn't positively respond to those sorts of advancements or these dudes' jacked bodies. Humans are creatures spurred to action by incentive. If there were no incentive for these guys to get big (that incentive being pussy, of which they get plenty of, which is why they keep being gym rats), they wouldn't do it.
> 
> Actually, we're seeing that whole pussy incentive (_or rather lack thereof_) thing play out in our society right now! Guess which sex dominates the shipping and receiving industry, the petrol industry, pretty much all of the hard trades, and all of the other shitty professions--big and small--that keep this absolute circus of a civilization going?
> 
> ...



First of all I have to give @Minerva_Minx credit for what she got right. I _do_ have a brain the size of a grape.

However, I am a muscular guy and I _don't_ have a brutish attitude towards women.
My incentive for being healthy is that I _enjoy_ exercise and feeling good.

If other men think being muscular makes their girlfriends happier, or makes them feel sexier and more confident, then good for them.
But if they have reduced exercise to nothing but a game to earn them 'pussy points', then I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 22, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It might help to, over time, change to your social circle rather cut yourself off from it completely, especially since you need friends in real life who you can talk to and spend time with. Becoming full-on antisocial is only going to make you feel more miserable instead of sparing you from awkward social interaction.
> 
> However, also keep in mind that not every criticism is meant to tear you down; some people don't always communicate helpful advice all that well. If they really don't know what they're talking about, though, correct them and explain why what they're saying doesn't make sense. That usually sets the tone with people after awhile.
> 
> Also, we can talk, though I've been a little busy recently. That said, if you DM me, whenever, I'll get back and we'll mutually make some time talk, maybe sort some things out, or shoot the breeze.



It isn't criticism or advice either, it's looking for ways to "wreck me" and bring me down, to have the last word over me, to prove that I am stupid and wrong. It is never asked for, never meant to add or help, and it's vaguely connected to the topic I'm talking about, or vaguely related to the thing I'm doing. It's a constant competition to "outdo" the other person and prove they're wrong.

Most recent example - When I was at a friend's place last month, we talked about we've been up to and I eventually told him I'm reading books about the Bulgarian Mafia. He told me I have to stop reading this bullshit and he gave me a book from Carl Jung about dreams and symbolism. Told me I should read this because it's so much better. Like, I haven't been interested in psychology, dreams or self-discovery in over a decade, and has nothing to do with me reading books about the mafia - it was about him "proving" how uneducated and moronic I am, and how intellectually superior he is for having a book on some bullshit that bears no relevance to anything in my life.

I am not playing this stupid game anymore. I didn't take the book. I don't have the time to be told how to think and how to feel by some person who died 80 years ago.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2022)

@Rimna 

Twist, it turns out he's in the Bulgarian mafia and you're getting too close to the truth!


----------



## Rimna (Jun 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Rimna
> 
> Twist, it turns out he's in the Bulgarian mafia and you're getting too close to the truth!



That wouldn't surprise me tbh. He's one of the richest and most connected people I know. But then, I don't know that many people personally.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 22, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Most recent example - When I was at a friend's place last month, we talked about we've been up to and I eventually told him I'm reading books about the Bulgarian Mafia. He told me I have to stop reading this bullshit and he gave me a book from Carl Jung about dreams and symbolism. Told me I should read this because it's so much better. Like, I haven't been interested in psychology, dreams or self-discovery in over a decade, and has nothing to do with me reading books about the mafia - it was about him "proving" how uneducated and moronic I am, and how intellectually superior he is for having a book on some bullshit that bears no relevance to anything in my life.
> 
> I am not playing this stupid game anymore. I didn't take the book. I don't have the time to be told how to think and how to feel by some person who died 80 years ago.


While not _all_ of Jungian psychology has been thrown out and discredited, "dreams and symbolism" isn't exactly the area where the field spends most of their time lingering. I don't think I've _ever_ been asked about my dreams (in the sense of "things you see when you sleep" - dreams as in aspirations are a different matter) by the psych crew. Both Freud and Jung were important as precursors to the people who came after them, but beyond that... *shrug* As "I R EDUCATE" flexes go, it's a pretty silly one.

If you're reading for recreation, it's honestly smarter to pick reading material because it clicks with you, than for how intelligent you think it'll make you look. (Which I'm sure you know. But it's clearly something your friend needs beat on the head with. Figuratively speaking. Let's not actually whack someone on the noggin.) And I'm a fucking Lit major.


----------



## Kope (Jun 22, 2022)

RAM said:


> They wouldn't have that mindset if women didn't positively respond to those sorts of advancements or these dudes' jacked bodies. Humans are creatures spurred to action by incentive. If there were no incentive for these guys to get big (that incentive being pussy, of which they get plenty of, which is why they keep being gym rats), they wouldn't do it.
> 
> Actually, we're seeing that whole pussy incentive (_or rather lack thereof_) thing play out in our society right now! Guess which sex dominates the shipping and receiving industry, the petrol industry, pretty much all of the hard trades, and all of the other shitty professions--big and small--that keep this absolute circus of a civilization going?
> 
> ...


Woah there’s a lot of baggage here


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Most recent example - When I was at a friend's place last month, we talked about we've been up to and I eventually told him I'm reading books about the Bulgarian Mafia. He told me I have to stop reading this bullshit and he gave me a book from Carl Jung about dreams and symbolism. Told me I should read this because it's so much better. Like, I haven't been interested in psychology, dreams or self-discovery in over a decade, and has nothing to do with me reading books about the mafia - it was about him "proving" how uneducated and moronic I am, and how intellectually superior he is for having a book on some bullshit that bears no relevance to anything in my life.





quoting_mungo said:


> While not _all_ of Jungian psychology has been thrown out and discredited, "dreams and symbolism" isn't exactly the area where the field spends most of their time lingering. I don't think I've _ever_ been asked about my dreams (in the sense of "things you see when you sleep" - dreams as in aspirations are a different matter) by the psych crew. Both Freud and Jung were important as precursors to the people who came after them, but beyond that... *shrug* As "I R EDUCATE" flexes go, it's a pretty silly one.


Will confess I'm only aware of Carl Jung for the whole 'shadow self' thing.

The best I can describe it is 'unconscious aspects someone refuses to acknowledge in themselves'.

.....usually less literally monstrous than where I learned it from, of course.  Partly because Jung allows for positive aspects in said 'shadow self'.

Yeah, I'd rather pick the Bulgarian Mafia book over the psychology book any day of the week.  Even though I'm not Bulgarian.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 22, 2022)

Rimna said:


> It isn't criticism or advice either, it's looking for ways to "wreck me" and bring me down, to have the last word over me, to prove that I am stupid and wrong. It is never asked for, never meant to add or help, and it's vaguely connected to the topic I'm talking about, or vaguely related to the thing I'm doing. It's a constant competition to "outdo" the other person and prove they're wrong.
> 
> Most recent example - When I was at a friend's place last month, we talked about we've been up to and I eventually told him I'm reading books about the Bulgarian Mafia. He told me I have to stop reading this bullshit and he gave me a book from Carl Jung about dreams and symbolism. Told me I should read this because it's so much better. Like, I haven't been interested in psychology, dreams or self-discovery in over a decade, and has nothing to do with me reading books about the mafia - it was about him "proving" how uneducated and moronic I am, and how intellectually superior he is for having a book on some bullshit that bears no relevance to anything in my life.
> 
> I am not playing this stupid game anymore. I didn't take the book. I don't have the time to be told how to think and how to feel by some person who died 80 years ago.


I mean, friendly competition and pushing your friend to do better is one thing; just using those things as an excuse to shit on them is another. From what you're saying, it's the latter and I don't think you need to put up with that, especially since you've got more important matters to focus on. 

It's up to you to assess whether this someone you want to be friends with going forward, but it might be wise to take a break from them.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 22, 2022)

I can never tell that my zippo is full until it’s already overflowing


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I can never tell that my zippo is full until it’s already overflowing


Did you try asking it?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Did you try asking it?



No


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 23, 2022)

My son: Furries are weird.
*reads @Fallowfox  is PhD, @quoting_mungo iS a Lit Major, mom is an engineer, several posts on people going to or in college, finds out aunt is a Filipina furry with degree*
Son: Guess being a furry is ok.
Me: *face palm*  welcome to the pack...



Fallowfox said:


> First of all I have to give @Minerva_Minx credit for what she got right. I _do_ have a brain the size of a grape.
> 
> However, I am a muscular guy and I _don't_ have a brutish attitude towards women.
> My incentive for being healthy is that I _enjoy_ exercise and feeling good.
> ...


Your brain is definitely not the size of a grape.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 23, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, friendly competition and pushing your friend to do better is one thing; just using those things as an excuse to shit on them is another. From what you're saying, it's the latter and I don't think you need to put up with that, especially since you've got more important matters to focus on.
> 
> It's up to you to assess whether this someone you want to be friends with going forward, but it might be wise to take a break from them.



But I said a few times that I haven't been out with anyone for over a month. I've already made that decision.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 23, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My son: Furries are weird.
> *reads @Fallowfox is PhD, @quoting_mungo iS a Lit Major, mom is an engineer, several posts on people going to or in college, finds out aunt is a Filipina furry with degree*
> Son: Guess being a furry is ok.
> Me: *face palm* welcome to the pack...


My BA essay is actually posted in my mainsite gallery, as it’s furry adjacent; I did an analysis of _Animals of Farthing Wood_. And I may have (read: definitely) picked the topic I did because I’m furry.

Sadly had to drop out of my Library Science program so no LIS degree for me (at least not for the foreseeable future).

Tell kiddo auntie mungo said it’s okay to be weird.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 23, 2022)

one thing that really pisses me off is people jumping on the disney hate train. like,disney as a company may be a bit questionable (what company IS'NT?) but they still do good shit so fuck off and let me love my disney shit and by GOD,stop bitching about how "horrible" it is to work there: no one cares,you should have known rules would be strict at a place that REQUIRES perfection to work and half of the "problems" are either total bull shit or don't ACTUALLY have anything to do with disney. i ADORE disney and nothing any moron says is going to change that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 23, 2022)

Realized yesterday that ragdoll has literally never been an only cat. Bought her together with her sister, and muttcatt was already part of the household when her sister lost her fight with hepatic lipidosis. Like, she's been alone for some hours here and there, but not, like... _alone_. No wonder she's being so clingy and needy. She didn't _like_ him, but it must be so strange for her to be the only cat in the house. Poor baby.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 23, 2022)

i pride myself in being kind and mindful, but if there was ever a time where i seriously wished there was some spiritual ability to manifest the worst for people, it'd be now.

i got a statement in the mail stating that i supposedly failed to respond to a jury duty summoning when i literally mailed them an excuse letter my therapist wrote for me WEEKS before the date. and now i need to go to the courthouse to assign a different date just so that i can go through the entire process again, and probably be fined due to their own negligence.

fuck those people. i've been through way too much to allow some pompous old cunts have this much involvement in my life. but i'm forced to. i fucking hate society


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 23, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i pride myself in being kind and mindful, but if there was ever a time where i seriously wished there was some spiritual ability to manifest the worst for people, it'd be now.
> 
> i got a statement in the mail stating that i supposedly failed to respond to a jury duty summoning when i literally mailed them an excuse letter my therapist wrote for me WEEKS before the date. and now i need to go to the courthouse to assign a different date just so that i can go through the entire process again, and probably be fined due to their own negligence.
> 
> fuck those people. i've been through way too much to allow some pompous old cunts have this much involvement in my life. but i'm forced to. i fucking hate society


It could be a standard mail mix-up due to the pandemic since the Post Office has been spotty during it, but the courts have been operating at reduced capacity during the pandemic as well too. 

This is probably your first time being up for jury duty, so the court staff should be understanding and you might be able to get them to waive the fine, provided to you can produce a copy of the letter from your therapist. Explain to them you submitted the letter on time (it'll be helpful to produce any proof of postage for that letter, if you have it). You may also want to mention that you've previously had business before the court and detail what the circumstances were, since they would probably disqualify you from the jury pool to begin with. If you do all that, the court might be excused without going through the process again, espeically if that letter does turn up.

If you do wind having to resubmit the letter from your therapist or submit any new paperwork to the court, make sure to mail with tracking and to use the return receipt service so you know and can prove when the court staff got the mailed materials.

I hope it everything work out for you.


----------



## Kope (Jun 23, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i pride myself in being kind and mindful, but if there was ever a time where i seriously wished there was some spiritual ability to manifest the worst for people, it'd be now.
> 
> i got a statement in the mail stating that i supposedly failed to respond to a jury duty summoning when i literally mailed them an excuse letter my therapist wrote for me WEEKS before the date. and now i need to go to the courthouse to assign a different date just so that i can go through the entire process again, and probably be fined due to their own negligence.
> 
> fuck those people. i've been through way too much to allow some pompous old cunts have this much involvement in my life. but i'm forced to. i fucking hate society


If it doesn’t work imply that you are very biased in one way or the other regarding the court case it should let you off the hook


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 23, 2022)

Kope said:


> If it doesn’t work imply that you are very biased in one way or the other regarding the court case it should let you off the hook


You'd still have to undergo voir dire in court, which is when he'd have to make that case, which he might not want to do.


----------



## Kope (Jun 23, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> You'd still have to undergo voir dire in court, which is when he'd have to make that case, which he might not want to do.


hmm I didn’t know that


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

I am missing my Nana alot today. Even tho it has been almost a year since she passed, I have still not accepted it. I just wait at the door hoping she will come back. I miss her so much. Also, I'm scared to go on a plane because I haven't been on one in so long.


----------



## Kope (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I am missing my Nana alot today. Even tho it has been almost a year since she passed, I have still not accepted it. I just wait at the door hoping she will come back. I miss her so much. Also, I'm scared to go on a plane because I haven't been on one in so long.


I’m so sorry. That must feel awful. The only thing that helps me get through gritted us knowing I’ll see my lost loved ones someday in heaven.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m so sorry. That must feel awful. The only thing that helps me get through gritted us knowing I’ll see my lost loved ones someday in heaven.


Even tho I don't believe in religion, I'm glad my lost loved ones are not dealing with the world rn.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 23, 2022)

Kope said:


> hmm I didn’t know that


Voir dire is basically the part of the jury selection process where they put you under oath and then lawyers from both parties ask you about potential conflicts of interests that would affect the case you'll be hearing. 

Bear in mind that bias doesn't necessary mind you'll get booted from the case; both sides tend to want jurors who deliver their verdict, though there are lawyers who will want a level playing field for the trial. 

So appearing blatantly biased is good way to get selected much of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> First of all I have to give @Minerva_Minx credit for what she got right. I _do_ have a brain the size of a grape.
> 
> However, I am a muscular guy and I _don't_ have a brutish attitude towards women.
> My incentive for being healthy is that I _enjoy_ exercise and feeling good.



I wouldn't really expect you to act like a stereotypical meathead gymbro towards women considering you aren't attracted to women at all. The focal point behind Minerva's statement (the point being that meathead gymbros being douchebag male chauvinists towards women suck) makes you kind of irrelevant to this entire topic. 

It is good that you keep fit to feel good, though. And it's good that you aren't a meathead gymbro who has a brutish attitude towards women. 



> If other men think being muscular makes their girlfriends happier, or makes them feel sexier and more confident, then good for them.
> But if they have reduced exercise to nothing but a game to earn them 'pussy points', then I feel sorry for them.



I don't think muscular heterosexual men who engage in the type of behavior that Minerva bemoans are really going to care about how a random person on an obscure discussion board that caters to members of a relatively unpopular nerd subculture pities them because of the uncouth strategies that they use to pick up chicks.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 23, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> California rolls are not sushi. Fight me.


So true.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 23, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> So true.



Googling California rolls has led to me learning that imitation crab is basically the processed mystery meat of the seafood world.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 23, 2022)

Shamefully, I admit fake crab is my favorite post-sushi binge sushi. It just ends that night right.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 23, 2022)

but i like imitation  crab... sad vaporeon sounds


----------



## Filter (Jun 23, 2022)

It's so annoying when tech support expects you to already know what commands to enter, and won't tell you. Part of my job involves tech support, and I genuinely enjoy teaching our users how to do things, which commands to use, etc. They see me as a tech guru, and I take it upon myself to turn them into tech gurus themselves. At least on the subjects that they ask me about. Who knows. Maybe they're simply more familiar with another system, and haven't done the thing before. I try to understand where they're coming from, and do what I can to help. We've all been there, right?

But noooo, that would be too easy. These people want you to feel like an idiot for not knowing how to run their script, or which directories to check for their products. It's lunacy. Lazy lunacy.

I was like, "Fine. Just tell me what to type", and the guy acted like I was an idiot for asking. If somebody asks me a similar question about a system that I'm familiar with, I love telling them what to type. I also usually explain a little about why it works. They're not stupid for not knowing. These things follow arbitrary rules set by developers once upon a time. Not even tech support will know the answers to everything, even when they pretend to, which may be what was happening in this case. Their knowledge of the commands may be shaky, and they expected me to already know their product better than they do. My questions may have been perceived as a threat.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 23, 2022)

Filter said:


> My questions may have been perceived as a threat.


What do you mean?


----------



## Filter (Jun 23, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> What do you mean?


Like maybe they didn't know the answer, and my questions revealed a gap in their knowledge. Unfortunately, that sort of thing can cause people to become defensive. It's really not a big a deal. I wouldn't have minded if they admitted that they didn't know the specifics. Although I went to them for help, I wasn't operating under the assumption that they know everything. Just hoping that they could help us troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## Kope (Jun 24, 2022)

I broke my hip because a new guy at my job made the floor too slippery


----------



## Kope (Jun 24, 2022)

Fuck it hurts so bad


----------



## zandelux (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm done. This is officially the last time I try to adjust my plans to accommodate someone else. I had to jump through a ton of hoops so I could make it to both a wedding and family reunion, and now I'm a wreck because the airline lost my luggage between those 2 events. That's stressful enough, but having to re-pack when half your shit isn't there is hellish.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> I broke my hip because a new guy at my job made the floor too slippery


Oh no! Wishing you a speedy recovery, and hoping this doesn’t impact your future employment.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

Oof.

Finally got a chance to make it through a company luncheon, which was basically a redo of something from last Christmas due to all the virus regulations... managed to actually socialize and not completely break down at this luncheon...

And someone at that luncheon tested positive for Covid.

So now half the office is back to either masking up (this is what I'm doing as I quite literally cannot viably work from home) or working from home for a week.  ("Overly cautious" is my boss's exact phrase for it, YMMV on whether that's actually what it is.)

I've had all my shots so I'm not worried about actually coming down with a major case of it.  And I supposedly was not within 6 feet of the positive-testing individual for 15 total minutes (that is supposedly the "close contact" definition by the CDC), though that's hard to believe considering the size of the meeting room.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2022)

RAM said:


> I wouldn't really expect you to act like a stereotypical meathead gymbro towards women considering you aren't attracted to women at all. The focal point behind Minerva's statement (the point being that meathead gymbros being douchebag male chauvinists towards women suck) makes you kind of irrelevant to this entire topic.
> 
> It is good that you keep fit to feel good, though. And it's good that you aren't a meathead gymbro who has a brutish attitude towards women.
> 
> ...



So I'd encourage a positive attitude towards exercise in straight men as well- and obviously _discourage_ the idea that we should better ourselves so that other people 'owe' us sex _whether or not_ it's actually a 'successful' strategy.
There's just more to life than that, isn't there? If life is a meal, sex is the salt and pepper. It makes the meal more enjoyable, _but it's not the reason you go to a restaurant_.

Your other comments about 'pussy incentive' are a bit confused in my opinion.
On the one hand you say muscular men treat women with cavalier disregard because women _really do_ act like they owe sex to buff men. It's just natural; they simply can't help themselves.
But on the other hand you're complaining that more men than ever _aren't getting the sex they are owed _and that society will fall apart because men simply won't want to keep themselves fit or work a demanding job if sex isn't offered in exchange for it.

The truth is that there have _always_ been bitter men who can't get sex with women, and who think this is because there is something wrong with _all_ women.
Their problem is actually that a lot of normal women don't like men who think they're entitled to be offered sex, or that a relationship is merely a kind of transaction where sex is exchanged for resources.


----------



## Punji (Jun 24, 2022)

I wish people would drop the stereotyping all the time. Sure, sometimes they're true. However there are always a number of very unflattering stereotypes that can be applied to the people who are mentioning them as well.

I really wish society would drop stereotypes as a common and acceptable behaviour in casual everyday settings. No one likes to be stereotyped, why are people seriously stereotyping others? Especially those of us here on the FAF, for whom multiple very unkind stereotypes exist already.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 24, 2022)

I dont want to work tomorrow


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 24, 2022)

I wish my career field attracted more enlightened people. Nope, it’s just a bunch of guys talking trash all day.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 24, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I wish my career field attracted more enlightened people. Nope, it’s just a bunch of guys talking trash all day.


What would that be? I think everybody talk trash to some extent


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 24, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What would that be? I think everybody talk trash to some extent



Yeah, but I’m a mechanic


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 24, 2022)

I am sick so getting yelled at every day for trying to take care of the cats. Sometimes It feels like the only reason it doesn't escalate is because I'm so docile.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 24, 2022)

I want to be wrapped in cotton wool and cared for like a little baby. I'm so tired. Last night I cut and smashed up some stuff because I'm stressed as hell. I am so tired.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 24, 2022)

amidst recent issues and prolonged thought, i'm beginning to feel desperate enough to start taking my meds. still really don't want to, but i just want everything to stop equally as much. i just know that when i do i'm going to feel as if i lost a great battle within myself, in shame that i wasn't able to withstand it all anymore, to the point where im willing to tear myself down and go against beliefs i've had my entire life just to feel relief, relief that won't come for weeks after starting them, if at all. my life is so uniquely fucked. my mere existence compared to everybody else's is so bizarre to me. i can't shake this perpetual, extremely alienated feeling. this intense disconnect from this world and it's people. i feel like i don't belong here. that i can barely survive here, let alone thrive. this hand that's been dealt to me has rendered me unable to do what is needed for me to live. when you think about "lost causes" in life, in most cases you're always able to cut your losses and give up, but when that thing you can't help but consider a lost cause is your own life, there's only one way to give up. and if you can't bring yourself to do that, you're fucked. you get worse and worse, and slowly spiral down this unbearable insanity as you can't do anything about it, completely helpless, like a purgatory of sorts. and i just think, if i'm this gone in the head at how young i am, i dread to think 5 or 10 years down the line, god forbid 20 or 30.

it just feels like a dream at this point. in the worst, most nihilistic possible sense. i leave myself confused. i don't understand the point of my life or all this torment and trauma and it frustrates me to tears. the uncanny nature of it disorients and terrifies me.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 24, 2022)

Oh no. Memories are coming back. Why, why did I have to deal with it all. At least I survived. I can't deal with the thoughts. They are hitting me like a bus.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2022)

Rayd said:


> amidst recent issues and prolonged thought, i'm beginning to feel desperate enough to start taking my meds. still really don't want to, but i just want everything to stop equally as much. i just know that when i do i'm going to feel as if i lost a great battle within myself, in shame that i wasn't able to withstand it all anymore, to the point where im willing to tear myself down and go against beliefs i've had my entire life just to feel relief, relief that won't come for weeks after starting them, if at all. my life is so uniquely fucked. my mere existence compared to everybody else's is so bizarre to me. i can't shake this perpetual, extremely alienated feeling. this intense disconnect from this world and it's people. i feel like i don't belong here. that i can barely survive here, let alone thrive. this hand that's been dealt to me has rendered me unable to do what is needed for me to live. when you think about "lost causes" in life, in most cases you're always able to cut your losses and give up, but when that thing you can't help but consider a lost cause is your own life, there's only one way to give up. and if you can't bring yourself to do that, you're fucked. you get worse and worse, and slowly spiral down this unbearable insanity as you can't do anything about it, completely helpless, like a purgatory of sorts. and i just think, if i'm this gone in the head at how young i am, i dread to think 5 or 10 years down the line, god forbid 20 or 30.
> 
> it just feels like a dream at this point. in the worst, most nihilistic possible sense. i leave myself confused. i don't understand the point of my life or all this torment and trauma and it frustrates me to tears. the uncanny nature of it disorients and terrifies me.


I recommend finding volunteer work. That is very likely to give you a sense of purpose and fulfillment, and will enable you to focus on others rather than focusing on harmful thoughts.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 24, 2022)

Rayd said:


> amidst recent issues and prolonged thought, i'm beginning to feel desperate enough to start taking my meds. still really don't want to, but i just want everything to stop equally as much. i just know that when i do i'm going to feel as if i lost a great battle within myself, in shame that i wasn't able to withstand it all anymore, to the point where im willing to tear myself down and go against beliefs i've had my entire life just to feel relief, relief that won't come for weeks after starting them, if at all.


I get that we all have only so much control over our emotions, and I don’t want to belittle or downplay how rough this obviously is on you. But accepting help is never defeat. Meds are a tool. It’s okay to be apprehensive, to be scared, but ultimately, it’s a tool you have access to, which is suited for the job.

Forcing yourself to keep on trucking is hard work. It’s not a flaw to reach for tools to help with that work. One of the things that’s arguably done most long-term damage to me has been forcing myself to keep going as though nothing much was wrong. I’m still paying for that, and I’m not sure when, if ever, I’ll have paid off that life lesson.

Try to be kind to yourself. Stoicism at the expense of your well-being is not healthy.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 24, 2022)

I hate dark and fall1ng. i literally cant get them off my mind and it makes me struggle to enjoy some things. and it makes it 10x worse that its literally not possible to move on bc they literally are trying to spy on with with alts agghhhh,


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jun 24, 2022)

I feel like I don't belong in this world. It's hard to accept that I'm helpless to do anything about countless cruelties all over the world, and even harder to accept that cruel people will always exist. I've been called unrealistic after sharing what my ideal world would look like, and I'm meant to take it as an insult. The thing is, I'm unrealistic by choice. Reality is suffocating, and I don't really care if something like a world without cruelty is unrealistic, that doesn't change the fact that I want it. I don't care what is and isn't possible. Knowing so many of the things I want are impossible is anything but comforting, in fact, it's alienating. Why was I born into a world that's so far from what I want, and why am I so far from what the world itself wants?

Being a creature that can look at the world, imagine a better one, and forever pine for the world that doesn't exist is a truly bizarre experience. Even stranger, another person can look at the same world, imagine a better one, and still somehow feel like "that's cool, but where I am right now is good enough for me." 

I wonder why I'm not like the second person?


----------



## LameFox (Jun 25, 2022)

Rayd said:


> and i just think, if i'm this gone in the head at how young i am, i dread to think 5 or 10 years down the line, god forbid 20 or 30.


Mental health issues do often seem to accelerate toward your late teens/early 20s but in my experience they kind of level out there as your body has done all the shit it's doing. From then on you just accumulate experience, so it can actually get easier to cope with things as you get older.


----------



## Kope (Jun 25, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Mental health issues do often seem to accelerate toward your late teens/early 20s but in my experience they kind of level out there as your body has done all the shit it's doing. From then on you just accumulate experience, so it can actually get easier to cope with things as you get older.


*kope* (sorry xP)


----------



## Kope (Jun 25, 2022)

My bones are broken and so are women rights so oof I guess


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> My bones are broken and so are women rights so oof I guess


yea but lets not bring that fire here...


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> My bones are broken and so are women rights so oof I guess



It's a fucked up world right now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2022)

Tangential, but the state of Ohio may now require surgeons to perform surgical procedures that legislatures made up- unaware that they are not medically possible with current technology.


----------



## Kope (Jun 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Tangential, but the state of Ohio may now require surgeons to perform surgical procedures that legislatures made up- unaware that they are not medically possible with current technology.


Is that the state  where they check your gentials to see if you are transgender. That’s super weird btw


----------



## Rayd (Jun 25, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Mental health issues do often seem to accelerate toward your late teens/early 20s but in my experience they kind of level out there as your body has done all the shit it's doing. From then on you just accumulate experience, so it can actually get easier to cope with things as you get older.


i'm positive that doesn't apply to me. my problems aren't just first-world angst that anybody would grow out of (not to say that yours are, either, just a general statement). i wish they were. my shitty life up to this point has effectively set the course for the rest of it, no matter how well i recover. it's especially hard to live with that when you're constantly forced to acknowledge that in terms of the whole "life isn't fair" saying, you're on the farther end of the unfair spectrum, and there wasn't anything you could do about it. born in a country where i should be grateful, i wasn't even given a fair shot at living, learning, experiencing or growing. and now as i sit here i can only think of myself as a sub-human mistake of a person who is destined for rock bottom, whether that be homelessness or lonely, impoverished, miserable mediocrity. and no matter how better things get, and even if in some miracle i come back from all of this with a healthy mind, i'm going to carry this shit hand throughout my entire life. and the idea that i'm forced to deal with that for as long as i live is fucked on a monumental level.



SirRob said:


> I recommend finding volunteer work. That is very likely to give you a sense of purpose and fulfillment, and will enable you to focus on others rather than focusing on harmful thoughts.


im not even capable of going outside by myself without panicking on the inside and feeling like i'm doing something wrong.



quoting_mungo said:


> I get that we all have only so much control over our emotions, and I don’t want to belittle or downplay how rough this obviously is on you. But accepting help is never defeat. Meds are a tool. It’s okay to be apprehensive, to be scared, but ultimately, it’s a tool you have access to, which is suited for the job.
> 
> Forcing yourself to keep on trucking is hard work. It’s not a flaw to reach for tools to help with that work. One of the things that’s arguably done most long-term damage to me has been forcing myself to keep going as though nothing much was wrong. I’m still paying for that, and I’m not sure when, if ever, I’ll have paid off that life lesson.
> 
> Try to be kind to yourself. Stoicism at the expense of your well-being is not healthy.


its not even about accepting help. i'd love all the help i can get right now. but therapy isn't helping, as a matter of fact therapy feels like the most mundane, trivial variety of help i have ever gotten, and it just makes me feel that much more hopeless to think that this is our go-to for managing mental health and it doesn't make me feel anything.

the meds are no different to me. even if they do work, it's fixing symptoms, not the problems i have. the meds won't go back in time and fix everything, or give me a childhood or stable household or a loving family. they wont give me my past or my future back. they won't give me a well paying job or friends. they won't make me capable of doing these basic everyday things that i'm terrified of trying to do. i can already sense people saying "but they'll help you obtain those things yourself" - great, really awesome to know that i have no chance in this world without some psychologically altering drugs holding my hand through it all, all while potentially ruining me mentally or psychically in the process. really awesome to know i have to destroy myself and do shit i don't want to do with every fiber of my being just to survive while millions of other people can do it without them casually just because they had the building blocks i didn't. what if i'm not okay with that. what if i don't want to live the rest of my life festering in this reality that i can't change. my life and my well-being are fucked regardless if i take the meds or not, so what does it really matter in the end. even if everything happens to turn out well for me, the first half of my life will have always been horrible, and i'll never be able to wash that away. i'll always have a worse life than most by default in that fact alone.

having to take 3 different meds that scare me just so i can not feel like a crazed psychopath and stop idealizing ending my own life over and over and over and over again all day everyday, is not only disheartening, but humiliating. it once again makes me feel like i should have never been born, like i'm an anomaly of both this world and my family, a mistake that was swept under the rug, meant to be forgotten, left to their own circumstantial suffering. it was always _my _problem. and not a damn single person has ever cared, or ever will care. i will continue to live in a world where i dont belong, and continue to be held to the standards of everybody else despite everything i have been through, and how it has all changed me for the worst, and i will continue to be punished if i dont meet those ungodly unrealistic standards. there will be a breaking point one day.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 25, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i'm positive that doesn't apply to me. my problems aren't just first-world angst that anybody would grow out of (not to say that yours are, either, just a general statement). i wish they were. my shitty life up to this point has effectively set the course for the rest of it, no matter how well i recover. it's especially hard to live with that when you're constantly forced to acknowledge that in terms of the whole "life isn't fair" saying, you're on the farther end of the unfair spectrum, and there wasn't anything you could do about it. born in a country where i should be grateful, i wasn't even given a fair shot at living, learning, experiencing or growing. and now as i sit here i can only think of myself as a sub-human mistake of a person who is destined for rock bottom, whether that be homelessness or lonely, impoverished, miserable mediocrity. and no matter how better things get, and even if in some miracle i come back from all of this with a healthy mind, i'm going to carry this shit hand throughout my entire life. and the idea that i'm forced to deal with that for as long as i live is fucked on a monumental level.
> 
> 
> im not even capable of going outside by myself without panicking on the inside and feeling like i'm doing something wrong.
> ...



Meds may not fix the problem but they can help you get through to solving the problem. 
I know there's a lot of skepticism around meds but maybe you could try looking up vids on their success stories instead?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2022)

Rayd said:


> im not even capable of going outside by myself without panicking on the inside and feeling like i'm doing something wrong.


I have one other bit of advice I can give you then that helped me. Treat yourself as you would a friend. You’d want the best for your friend, and you’d try to help them overcome what you’re going through. If you treat yourself the same way, you’ll make progress out of this pit you’re in. Help your friend walk outside. Help your friend experience the world. Help your friend see the value in their life.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> Is that the state  where they check your gentials to see if you are transgender. That’s super weird btw



I don't know which state you're referring to or for what purpose the checks you describe are intended. 

I was referring to Ohio, which in 2019 began a process to require surgeons to re-attach ectopic pregnancies in the womb, or face prosecution for performing an illegal abortion.
(an ectopic pregnancy is when an embryo implants outside of the womb, such as in the fallopian tube, resulting in a non-viable pregnancy that can cause medical problems to the mother.)


I feel it's safe to mention this, since it's impossible for people to have a political opinion on a medical procedure that only exists in science fiction.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know which state you're referring to or for what purpose the checks you describe are intended.
> 
> I was referring to Ohio, which in 2019 began a process to require surgeons to re-attach ectopic pregnancies in the womb, or face prosecution for performing an illegal abortion.
> (an ectopic pregnancy is when an embryo implants outside of the womb, such as in the fallopian tube, resulting in a non-viable pregnancy that can cause medical problems to the mother.)
> ...



I just think judges should stay out of the operating room. Doctors still take the Hippocratic Oath, and patients are entitled to privacy under HIPAA.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 25, 2022)

Art block and hearing people saying "It's your fault for what happened" even tho no one is here is making me really upset


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 25, 2022)

Argh. Traded in a game with the intention of using the credit to (partially) pay for a newer release that includes DLC content.
In the time since I sent it in, the site stopped carrying the title. FFF.

Also concerned that ragdoll's joints and/or eyesight might be getting a little iffy. Fingers crossed I'm just reading too much into things.



Rayd said:


> its not even about accepting help. i'd love all the help i can get right now. but therapy isn't helping, as a matter of fact therapy feels like the most mundane, trivial variety of help i have ever gotten, and it just makes me feel that much more hopeless to think that this is our go-to for managing mental health and it doesn't make me feel anything.
> 
> the meds are no different to me. even if they do work, it's fixing symptoms, not the problems i have. the meds won't go back in time and fix everything, or give me a childhood or stable household or a loving family. they wont give me my past or my future back. they won't give me a well paying job or friends. they won't make me capable of doing these basic everyday things that i'm terrified of trying to do. i can already sense people saying "but they'll help you obtain those things yourself" - great, really awesome to know that i have no chance in this world without some psychologically altering drugs holding my hand through it all, all while potentially ruining me mentally or psychically in the process. really awesome to know i have to destroy myself and do shit i don't want to do with every fiber of my being just to survive while millions of other people can do it without them casually just because they had the building blocks i didn't. what if i'm not okay with that. what if i don't want to live the rest of my life festering in this reality that i can't change. my life and my well-being are fucked regardless if i take the meds or not, so what does it really matter in the end. even if everything happens to turn out well for me, the first half of my life will have always been horrible, and i'll never be able to wash that away. i'll always have a worse life than most by default in that fact alone.
> 
> having to take 3 different meds that scare me just so i can not feel like a crazed psychopath and stop idealizing ending my own life over and over and over and over again all day everyday, is not only disheartening, but humiliating. it once again makes me feel like i should have never been born, like i'm an anomaly of both this world and my family, a mistake that was swept under the rug, meant to be forgotten, left to their own circumstantial suffering. it was always _my _problem. and not a damn single person has ever cared, or ever will care. i will continue to live in a world where i dont belong, and continue to be held to the standards of everybody else despite everything i have been through, and how it has all changed me for the worst, and i will continue to be punished if i dont meet those ungodly unrealistic standards. there will be a breaking point one day.


No one and nothing can fix or alter the past, and I'm pretty sure you know this as well as anyone. The goal of therapy and psychoactive medication is to get you through the mental health problems that some combination of biology and environment have landed you with, and give you the tools to deal with them. The meds _are_ help. And I _get_ that they're scary. I was hella apprehensive when I first was faced with the prospect of taking meds for my depression and anxiety. Some conditions are more fixable than others, and I don't know where your issues fall on that scale.

But if it makes you worthless to need meds to get through the day, then I guess I'm worthless, too, as well as some way more successful people than I. Because I sure as hell can't function without my antidepressants/anxiety meds. I barely scrape along _with_ them. But they _help_. They _are_ help.



Fallowfox said:


> (an ectopic pregnancy is when an embryo implants outside of the womb, such as in the fallopian tube, resulting in a non-viable pregnancy that can cause medical problems to the mother.)


To clarify: unless the ectopic pregnancy spontaneously aborts, it's not only non-viable, but will almost certainly _*kill*_ the mother without medical intervention. The uterus is the only place designed to expand with a growing fetus; the ovaries and fallopian tubes are decidedly not. Just want to be sure the magnitude of medical problems we're talking about here is understood.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 25, 2022)

I have a broken heart, and a pit of emptiness inside my chest that only alcohol can remedy, unfortunately.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 25, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I have a broken heart, and a pit of emptiness inside my chest that only alcohol can remedy, unfortunately.



It takes alcohol, weed, and food to fill my pit.


Edit: page 420


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jun 25, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i'm positive that doesn't apply to me. my problems aren't just first-world angst that anybody would grow out of (not to say that yours are, either, just a general statement). i wish they were. my shitty life up to this point has effectively set the course for the rest of it, no matter how well i recover. it's especially hard to live with that when you're constantly forced to acknowledge that in terms of the whole "life isn't fair" saying, you're on the farther end of the unfair spectrum, and there wasn't anything you could do about it. born in a country where i should be grateful, i wasn't even given a fair shot at living, learning, experiencing or growing. and now as i sit here i can only think of myself as a sub-human mistake of a person who is destined for rock bottom, whether that be homelessness or lonely, impoverished, miserable mediocrity. and no matter how better things get, and even if in some miracle i come back from all of this with a healthy mind, i'm going to carry this shit hand throughout my entire life. and the idea that i'm forced to deal with that for as long as i live is fucked on a monumental level.
> 
> 
> im not even capable of going outside by myself without panicking on the inside and feeling like i'm doing something wrong.
> ...


It has been so long since I could relate to someone so much. We might be living entirely different experiences with entirely different struggles, I don't know, but still. You've expressed a lot of things that I have completely given up on expressing because no one ever seems to understand. I can only respect you for that. I just wish I knew how to help...

Partially related -- something I think many people don't realize about meds is that their "side effects" can be an entirely different kind of hell than the one you're trying to escape. Taking them or not taking them is like choosing between eating nails or glass, neither is pleasant. Not everyone gets intense symptoms, but as someone who also takes multiple medications, I certainly do. Unfortunately, it's almost unavoidable with certain combinations. Not only that, but people like me are prone to becoming "immune" to medications and need constant adjustments. It can feel like fighting a losing battle, so I sympathize (empathize? idek anymore) with the medication struggle too.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 25, 2022)

i hate life a lot. its boring and not worth living. the only bit of happiness i get from it are my friends, and i feel i dont get enough of them. and cue my internet addiction. staying inside my room all day watching youtube, talking on forums, playing roblox. on top of that, not feeling motivated to go out whatsoever, overeating, and just overall relaying on my phone and laptop to keep me happy and entertained. and with school ended, its 10x worse, sure i have most of my school friends numbers, but nobody understands other than us. It wont be the same


----------



## Stylish-Lupine (Jun 25, 2022)

I use to use F List, it's been a year since I left/was forced off that site, partially willing, and the other half unwilling, since then I've been trying to find a place that replaces that site but can't seem to find one, Discord is alright but there is reasons I don't use Discord either now adays, and this forum is about it now, and I know of no real alternatives. it's quite annoying how limited the RP space is for Furs of my taste.

there are other weird places like arcadia or whatever, but they're so different in interface I don't count them.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 25, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> It takes alcohol, weed, and food to fill my pit.
> 
> 
> Edit: page 420


Wish I could tolerate psychoactive cannabis products.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 25, 2022)

My step mom and dad are divorcing.


----------



## Kope (Jun 25, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I have a broken heart, and a pit of emptiness inside my chest that only alcohol can remedy, unfortunately.


Wanna swap for a broken hip?


----------



## Kope (Jun 25, 2022)

Fatal said:


> My step mom and dad are divorcing.


I’m sorry


----------



## Fatal (Jun 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m sorry


I'm fine. I'm really upset tho.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> Wanna swap for a broken hip?


No, I want my health and friends back.


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> No, I want my health and friends back.


Eh you'll get over those eventually or at least I did


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2022)

Fam helped me out by buying me a lawn mower. Electric, battery powered. Lasts up to 45 minutes...

Until I proved them wrong. It only lasted 20. XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Fam helped me out by buying me a lawn mower. Electric, battery powered. Lasts up to 45 minutes...
> 
> Until I proved them wrong. It only lasted 20. XD



Statistics on products are often deceptive. e.g. 'this battery will last an hour with typical use', where 'typical use' is defined as _hardly any use at all_.
Food that reports its nutritional information in 'portions', where the portions are smaller than the servings, is one to look out for as well.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Fam helped me out by buying me a lawn mower. Electric, battery powered. Lasts up to 45 minutes...
> 
> Until I proved them wrong. It only lasted 20. XD


"Up to" is such nonsense, just like prices listed in "from." Like, I get you can't guarantee battery life, but it's still presented in a better light than you're likely to ever see as a consumer.

Makes me glad my electric mower is corded, much as cord management can be a drag. No pun intended.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Fam helped me out by buying me a lawn mower. Electric, battery powered. Lasts up to 45 minutes...
> 
> Until I proved them wrong. It only lasted 20. XD



My lawn is almost taller than it is wide. I almost don’t care.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Statistics are often deceptive.



There, this sounds better to me.

As for the food nutrition facts - isn't food labeled as x amount of nutrition value per 100 grams/ml? That's how it is here.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> There, this sounds better to me.
> 
> As for the food nutrition facts - isn't food labeled as x amount of nutrition value per 100 grams/ml? That's how it is here.


A lot of packaging will have both, or have “only 23 calories per serving!” or whatever in big letters on front. They still have to list the per 100 grams bit, but they can try to make it look better.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 26, 2022)

Leave the country for two weeks to visit fam.  no real internet, no news, just fam and working vacay.  

Come back and all hell broke loose.


JacobFloofWoof said:


> I have a broken heart, and a pit of emptiness inside my chest that only alcohol can remedy, unfortunately.


I'm down for drunken stupor.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Leave the country for two weeks to visit fam.  no real internet, no news, just fam and working vacay.
> 
> Come back and all hell broke loose.
> 
> I'm down for drunken stupor.



Please don’t leave again


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 26, 2022)

I had a text conversation with someone from my old college earlier today about recent events in America. It pains me so terribly to see someone that I would consider to be a friend to have his mind completely fucked up and be so completely brainwashed by fundamentalist teachings to think that this is a great triumph for the American people and "states rights". 
I straight up told him he is in a cult. And he replied with basic cult bullshit. I feel so much sorrow for him, he had no childhood and I heavily suspect his parents abused him. He has so much potential and his life is going to be squandered because he has been programmed to reject anything other than his cult teachings. 

So many people of my generation who have grown up in the South and were homeschooled have never had a true chance, we were indoctrinated with pure hatred and paranoia.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 26, 2022)

can relate to that conversation, although for me its more saying 'is this really want you hoped would happen' to mostly "no" answers


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> can relate to that conversation, although for me its more saying 'is this really want you hoped would happen' to mostly "no" answers


Even my pro life mother and all of her sisters agree that this is a bad thing. 
I cant believe anyone is actually celebrating this. I dont even feel angry at him or the other students at that place. I just feel this pain and sorrow towards them, I got out but they didnt. Im beginning to wonder if I have some sort of survivors guilt about my experiences there.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Even my pro life mother and all of her sisters agree that this is a bad thing.
> I cant believe anyone is actually celebrating this. I dont even feel angry at him or the other students at that place. I just feel this pain and sorrow towards them, I got out but they didnt. Im beginning to wonder if I have some sort of survivors guilt about my experiences there.


same story with most of family, although split by age group, almost everyone below 30 was upset over it, parents of that group think its a bad thing but not as strongly, grandparents think its good...


i am trying to avoid going into too much detail, and for others lets keep this vent/complain segment about complaining about interactions with others not with the issue itself


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So many people of my generation who have grown up in the South and were homeschooled have never had a true chance, we were indoctrinated with pure hatred and paranoia.


Why do I get the feeling this is a very, _very_ different kind of paranoia than the one I feel regarding this whole situation?

I grew up with a lot of exposure to people with disabilities (and I _very technically_ have one, much as I downplay it) and in the past few years wound up reading quite a bit on cases of... _blatant_ bigotry within the healthcare profession towards people with disabilities.

And apparently when I was six my parents were told, by a nurse, that I was only fit to be in an institution.

The relevance?  No matter how much people call those bigotry cases "bad apples" and whatnot, it does not take a lot for me to think "a doctor could very easily lie and say someone like me is non-viable".

That.... _primal fear_ makes the core of this issue fall _completely flat_ for me. Some of the alleged intellectual types can claim to make connections like that.... it hits way too hard for me to think coherently.

Yes, even 37 years after it would matter, because it's not just about me at this point.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Why do I get the feeling this is a very, _very_ different kind of paranoia than the one I feel regarding this whole situation?
> 
> I grew up with a lot of exposure to people with disabilities (and I _very technically_ have one, much as I downplay it) and in the past few years wound up reading quite a bit on cases of... _blatant_ bigotry within the healthcare profession towards people with disabilities.
> 
> ...


Many of the students at that college actually believed that the military would start rounding up and killing Christians in the next few years. Their parents and church leaders actually told them that they would probably be put in concentration camps just for being a Christian.  
Every one there also had horrific views on people with disabilities and claimed that God is cursing America with autism and other disorders.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Many of the students at that college actually believed that the military would start rounding up and killing Christians in the next few years. Their parents and church leaders actually told them that they would probably be put in concentration camps just for being a Christian.
> Every one there also had horrific views on people with disabilities and claimed that God is cursing America with autism and other disorders.


so basically that radio station i passed that claimed california is getting no water because of ...

type of thing?


or are we likely looking at social media propaganda clearly made by people that want an unstable usa
coughs in direction of russa and china


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> so basically that radio station i passed that claimed california is getting no water because of ...
> 
> type of thing?


Yes, That exact same kind of thing. That college has their own radio station, so if you were in Florida it might have been them.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, That exact same kind of thing. That college has their own radio station, so if you were in Florida it might have been them.


no in rural  wi...

the comment had an edit as well


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 26, 2022)

Guess who has two lungs and woke up with a sore throat this morning? D:
No boyfriend hugs for me for at least some days - we're trying to keep a bit of distance so he doesn't catch whatever I have if he didn't already. My sister-in-law had a sore throat like Tuesday and while she wasn't there when I met family Mom had been around them, so it's possible that's what I came down with, even if Mom hasn't caught ill. Or I just met some germs out and about somewhere.

Between that and the weather being hot even by boyfriend's standards, today has not been a fun day. >.<


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> no in rural  wi...
> 
> the comment had an edit as well


Just saw the edit. It wouldnt surprise me if they believe foreign propaganda. Some of my roommates had a full on qanon meeting in our dorm talking about how great Jan 6 was and how one of thems parents were there.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 26, 2022)

people should need a background and mental health check for facebook and tictoc like crap


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> people should need a background and mental health check for facebook and tictoc like crap


Aint that the truth, youtube as well.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 26, 2022)

going to drop out of this conversation though before i myself get to close to political stuff


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Even my pro life mother and all of her sisters agree that this is a bad thing.
> I cant believe anyone is actually celebrating this. I dont even feel angry at him or the other students at that place. I just feel this pain and sorrow towards them, I got out but they didnt. Im beginning to wonder if I have some sort of survivors guilt about my experiences there.


So many women are going to die needlessly and that pains me more than my broken femur


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> So many women are going to die needlessly and that pains me more than my broken femur



Crazy that I made a vent post about this yesterday describing how this breaks my heart especially because of an ex partner and the loss of my child — watching the horror of forced pregnancy changed me forever.

But that got deleted. Weird.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 26, 2022)

Political content is forbidden on the forums. This shouldn't be a surprise to people who've been here a while. @Kope


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

@Smityyyy

The dumpster fires from political talk were _so utterly bad _before the no-politics rule (this was stuff from before you joined the forums from the looks of it) that the mods have to go scorched-earth on political talk in order to put a stop to them, no matter how heartless it makes them look.

Like, even what I said in response to Baron might technically be pushing the no-politics rule.

@Flamingo can correct me on this if necessary but that's why I think some of your stuff might have gotten deleted before.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So I'd encourage a positive attitude towards exercise in straight men as well- and obviously _discourage_ the idea that we should better ourselves so that other people 'owe' us sex _whether or not_ it's actually a 'successful' strategy.
> There's just more to life than that, isn't there? If life is a meal, sex is the salt and pepper. It makes the meal more enjoyable, _but it's not the reason you go to a restaurant_.
> 
> Your other comments about 'pussy incentive' are a bit confused in my opinion.
> ...


i find it weirdly ironic that this dude (being the obvious INCEL trash he is) is basically saying that men are mindless sex machines that can't do ANYTHING unless there is sex involved. like,how does someone manage to be both hate women AND think so lowly of men? what a tool.XD


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> @Smityyyy
> 
> The dumpster fires from political talk were _so utterly bad _before the no-politics rule (this was stuff from before you joined the forums from the looks of it) that the mods have to go scorched-earth on political talk in order to put a stop to them, no matter how heartless it makes them look.
> 
> ...


I’m aware and was around back then. Just on an older account I no longer use.

My bigger point was others here have discussed it yet my post was deleted. Weird, that’s all.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I’m aware and was around back then. Just on an older account I no longer use.
> 
> My bigger point was others here have discussed it yet my post was deleted. Weird, that’s all.


Understood.  You'll have to ask a mod what was so problematic about your post compared to theirs then, is pretty much all I can tell you.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 26, 2022)

Im scared. I figured out my sexuality and came to terms that I am demisexual and pansexual. I wanna tell my family but I'm too scared because most of my family doesn't like the lgbtq community.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Understood.  You'll have to ask a mod what was so problematic about your post compared to theirs then, is pretty much all I can tell you.


Probably just because I was the first to write on the topic tbh.


----------



## Punji (Jun 26, 2022)

I wish people would just keep the politics, call-out posts, and ad hominom attacks to individuals and groups over a difference in political beliefs to themselves, or at the very least more appropriate channels.

People are not their politics nor is the world's most important philosophy political theory. Abuse is not justified because of an ideology and there is more to life and the living than whatever they might think about American politics.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 26, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Im scared. I figured out my sexuality and came to that terms I was demisexual and pansexual. I wanna tell my family but I'm too scared because most of my family doesn't like the lgbtq community.


what you should do depends on exactly HOW much your family hates the gays and exactly who (example: it doesn't really matter if uncle bob hates it because he's just a uncle and can't do anything about it while your parents might kick you out) and depending on how you think they'll react,you should either go for it anyway and let whatever happens happen or might need to hide it until you move out and don't have to worry anymore. so my advice is to first judge exactly how much they would hate it and ONLY tell them if you think it would be safe to do so (and if you know they simply won't like it but also won't do anything then just don't care what they think because at that point it doesn't really matter).

do whatever is the safest bet.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 26, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Im scared. I figured out my sexuality and came to terms that I am demisexual and pansexual. I wanna tell my family but I'm too scared because most of my family doesn't like the lgbtq community.


It's tough for everyone.  I dropped contact a while.  Eventually, it was a niece coming out and the loss of connections in the family that sort of changed opinions to slightly tolerable to tolerated in small doses.

Coming out is better nowadays, but better like not going to be ostracized by everyone everywhere better.  


QueenSekhmet said:


> what you should do depends on exactly HOW much your family hates the gays and exactly who (example: it doesn't really matter if uncle bob hates it because he's just a uncle and can't do anything about it while your parents might kick you out) and depending on how you think they'll react,you should either go for it anyway and let whatever happens happen or might need to hide it until you move out and don't have to worry anymore. so my advice is to first judge exactly how much they would hate it and ONLY tell them if you think it would be safe to do so (and if you know they simply won't like it but also won't do anything then just don't care what they think because at that point it doesn't really matter).
> 
> do whatever is the safest bet.


Yes, this.  Welcome to being LGBTQ+.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 26, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's tough for everyone.  I dropped contact a while.  Eventually, it was a niece coming out and the loss of connections in the family that sort of changed opinions to slightly tolerable to tolerated in small doses.
> 
> Coming out is better nowadays, but better like not going to be ostracized by everyone everywhere better.
> 
> Yes, this.  Welcome to being LGBTQ+.


It's my mother, the one I live with. I'll wait till I move out. It will be a long time tho.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 26, 2022)

Fatal said:


> It's my mother, the one I live with. I'll wait till I move out. It will be a long time tho.


it'll be worth the wait. in the meantime,there's nothing stopping you from hanging around other of the gays (furries is a pretty good starting point),so long as you can keep it a secret from your mother (or anyone that might tell her).


----------



## Fatal (Jun 26, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> it'll be worth the wait. in the meantime,there's nothing stopping you from hanging around other of the gays (furries is a pretty good starting point),so long as you can keep it a secret from your mother (or anyone that might tell her).


Yeah, your right. Thanks.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 26, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah, your right. Thanks.


>;3


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 26, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i find it weirdly ironic that this dude (being the obvious INCEL trash he is) is basically saying that men are mindless sex machines that can't do ANYTHING unless there is sex involved. like,how does someone manage to be both hate women AND think so lowly of men? what a tool.XD



huh well would you look at that one of FAF's resident weirdos decided to piggyback off of Fallowfox's comment to fire off a slug or two at RAM

Alright, cool. Let's do it. 

1) Could you and Fallowfox _please_, for the love of God (assuming you even believe in the guy), stop misconstruing what I say? Nowhere in that post did I say that men were entitled to sex and nowhere in that post did I say that men were incapable of doing anything if there wasn't sex involved. If you fine folks are going to talk shit or engage in a discussion with me about yet another one of my spicy takes, _please _make sure your stuff is tight. _Please_.

2) Look, it's obvious *you're still lowkey mad about how I told you that physically assaulting people for saying mean words to you was legally unacceptable (and stupid) and would probably get you arrested, or restrained, or perhaps even beaten up by the person you decided to aggress* _and _ *you're probably a bit miffed that I told you that dudes ghosting out on girls whenever they get tossed ino the friendzone is 100% acceptable behavior*.

I get it. Most people here can't handle the RAM experience. I'm too real for a place that prides itself on being a stalwart safe haven for emotionally-broken and mentally-unstable people who never really left the idealistic phase of their late teens to early twenties. To have an anonymous prick like me come in here and tell people that their lives suck because they're too lazy or too sheltered to make them not suck, that their unrealistic utopian sociopolitical ideas are unworkable because of XYZ reason, or that people actually need incentives to do stuff (shocking!) is practically radioactive to a lot of you.

But at the end of the day QS, you'll still be an absolutely miserable and utterly delusional thirty year-old woman with a horrendously garbage personality who has lowkey misandrist tendencies. Not my fault most of your flings and relationshits went up in smoke so you have this _enormous _grudge against men that you don't even have the stones to admit to _yourself_. It's so obvious.

"Wah, I hate macho stuff. Traditional manliness offends my modern sensibilities. Gonna beat up any man who compliments my big butt! (("

Assuming any man is dumb enough to ring you up, _please _let me know how that Disney-esque marriage of yours works out. I give that hypothetical shitshow 4 years max before you file for divorce.

You need to check yourself in the mirror before you start throwing accusations of inceldom around. Really.

EDIT: I _really _wonder who is going to be first to step up to the plate to go to bat for you lol. I have a few good guesses but we'll see.

EDIT 2: You know, looking back at this, I kind of _don't _want this spat to pollute the Vent thread, so if any of you wonderful people _have _to keep up this inevitable shitshow, my DMs are open, the comment section of my forum profile is open to everyone, and if you want it I'll even give you my Discord handle so we can e-fight there or whatever.


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Political content is forbidden on the forums. This shouldn't be a surprise to people who've been here a while. @Kope


Ow Ow my leg your words have harmed them : (


----------



## ben909 (Jun 26, 2022)

sorry if complaininh about hearing people argue the crap in rl brought the conversation to close to the issue itself


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

RAM said:


> huh well would you look at that one of FAF's resident weirdos decided to piggyback off of Fallowfox's comment to fire off a slug or two at RAM
> 
> Alright, cool. Let's do it.
> 
> ...


Chill dude


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> Chill dude



Sorry, but I'm matching energy here.

I mean, do you all really expect me to be nice when I get stuff like this in my notifications?

You get back what you put in.  Smitty was nice to me so I was nice to him. Conversation worked out fine. No feelings were hurt. 

This shouldn't be hard for you and anyone else to understand.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 26, 2022)

... 
...
...
bad fourm rules queston, if someone here is asking for help with such issues and the place they live decided  medical procedures are wrong, is helping them find stuff in other states considered supporting illegal activities?


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> bad fourm rules queston, if someone here is asking for help with such issues and the place they live decided  medical procedures are wrong, is helping them find stuff in other states considered supporting illegal activities?


Nope


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

RAM said:


> Sorry, but I'm matching energy here.
> 
> I mean, do you all really expect me to be nice when I get stuff like this in my notifications?
> 
> ...


I just want everyone to be happy and free so  let's all do what makes us feel good (legally of course) and come back to our notifications after a breather


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> I just want everyone to be happy and free so  let's all do what makes us feel good (legally of course) and come back to our notifications after a breather


Idk why but I speak like a lawyer sometimes lol


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> bad fourm rules queston, if someone here is asking for help with such issues and the place they live decided  medical procedures are wrong, is helping them find stuff in other states considered supporting illegal activities?


No, that's fine.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

RAM said:


> huh well would you look at that one of FAF's resident weirdos decided to piggyback off of Fallowfox's comment to fire off a slug or two at RAM
> 
> Alright, cool. Let's do it.
> 
> ...


I thought you said you didn't have the energy for these types of fights anymore.

You may want a little more practice brushing this stuff off.  It'd help you stay real.

Have people been pulling similar things on you (and specifically you) in the real world recently?


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 26, 2022)

Wait, what'd you do to your leg, @Kope?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I thought you said you didn't have the energy for these types of fights anymore.
> 
> You may want a little more practice brushing this stuff off.  It'd help you stay real.
> 
> Have people been pulling similar things on you in the real world recently?



I have enough in the tank to maybe continue this for about 3 posts, not 10 pages. Maybe a day's worth of periodic back-and-fourth if anyone takes up my Discord offer. Then I'll get bored because it's going to go absolutely nowhere and I'll vanish for a while before later returning to give yet another common sense spicy take that everyone here will get enraged by. Rinse and repeat. That's how it typically goes on FAF.

As for my waking life? I'm fine. Family's coming to visit next month (I've been missing them dearly for the past 3 years), I'm a little worried about the recent inflation we've all been suffering through (as well as the recession that's around the corner), and I'm a bit annoyed that I'll have to go clothes shopping eventually because all of my old duds are getting a little too big on account of the weight that I've been losing these last few months.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 26, 2022)

RAM said:


> Maybe a day if anyone takes up my Discord offer.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I thought you said you didn't have the energy for these types of fights anymore.
> 
> You may want a little more practice brushing this stuff off.  It'd help you stay real.
> 
> Have people been pulling similar things on you (and specifically you) in the real world recently?


somehow i didn't expect him to lose his shit so hard and i'm laughing my ass off about it (granted,i have no intention of wasting my time to actually get into it with lessers like him but it's still funny as hell).XD 

oh,i'm gonna sleep happy tonight.


----------



## Punji (Jun 26, 2022)

It's really quite annoying to have YouTube recommended playlists be some of the worst and/or most repetitive crap I've listened to outside of a radio when this is a company hyper-fixated on algorithmically targeting specific users with advertising.

I block all the ads so I don't see them but they can't even bother to put even half of this effort into making recommendations and music playlists I'll actually like? _Sigh_.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 26, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> somehow i didn't expect him to lose his shit so hard and i'm laughing my ass off about it (granted,i have no intention of wasting my time to actually get into it with lessers like him but it's still funny as hell).XD
> 
> oh,i'm gonna sleep happy tonight.



_Big_ cope.

0-2.

*ez clap*.

Cya next time!


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Wait, what'd you do to your leg, @Kope?


A new coworker used too much soap I slipped and I ended up breaking my femur bone


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

RAM said:


> _Big_ cope.
> 
> 0-2.
> 
> ...


Man this drama is going over my dumb dog head


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> A new coworker used too much soap I slipped and I ended up breaking my femur bone


Omg. That's terrible.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 26, 2022)

Went to the Salford Pride (Pink Picnic) as a Volunteer... 
Originally voltunteered to do some litterpicking (Never got round to it)

And was told to guard a certain area... Right next to a subwoofer...
The Bass was so loud... I could feel the whole vibrations through my body...
The sun beaming down on me giving me heat exhaustion. 
Felt extremely dizzy... After 4 hours of that... Handed in my Hi-vis jacket...
And headed straight home... Feeling ill for hours later needing to sleep...
With some temporary hearing loss.

(It was my first time going to one of those pride events. Probably going to go as a guest next time instead of a volunteer)


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Omg. That's terrible.


Yeah I kept screaming until the surgery happened a day later


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Went to the Salford Pride (Pink Picnic) as a Volunteer...
> Originally voltunteered to do some litterpicking (Never got round to it)
> 
> And was told to guard a certain area... Right next to a subwoofer...
> ...


Hey take some “pride” in your volunteer work young citizen :3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 27, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Went to the Salford Pride (Pink Picnic) as a Volunteer...
> Originally voltunteered to do some litterpicking (Never got round to it)
> 
> And was told to guard a certain area... Right next to a subwoofer...
> ...


Tylenol and Motrin.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 27, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Tylenol and Motrin.


Well it was Saturday when I went to the pride. Already slept it off. I don't need Paracetamol (Uk version of Tylenol) or Ibruprofen (Uk version of Motrin).
Just was more of a pain on the day. (It might of been useful on the venue.)


----------



## Filter (Jun 27, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Went to the Salford Pride (Pink Picnic) as a Volunteer...
> Originally voltunteered to do some litterpicking (Never got round to it)
> 
> And was told to guard a certain area... Right next to a subwoofer...
> ...


Take care of your hearing! After attending concerts where our seats were near the speakers, I started bringing Hearos High Fidelity ear plugs to shows. It sounds like you weren't expecting that situation, but it might be good to keep something like this on-hand. Maybe a pair in the car or backpack.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 27, 2022)

Filter said:


> Take care of your hearing! After attending concerts where our seats were near the speakers, I started bringing Hearos High Fidelity ear plugs to shows. It sounds like you weren't expecting that situation, but it might be good to keep something like this on-hand. Maybe a pair in the car or backpack.


Yeah. And the problem is one your hearing goes it's gone. It doesn't come back.

I was visiting extended family at one point and one of their kids screamed, and it was so loud my ears just kind of "popped" and everything sounded muffled for like 2-3 days. It was really messed up. Thankfully it went away, but I got a taste of what it was like and it was a nightmare.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So I'd encourage a positive attitude towards exercise in straight men as well- and obviously _discourage_ the idea that we should better ourselves so that other people 'owe' us sex _whether or not_ it's actually a 'successful' strategy.
> There's just more to life than that, isn't there? If life is a meal, sex is the salt and pepper. It makes the meal more enjoyable, _but it's not the reason you go to a restaurant_.
> 
> Your other comments about 'pussy incentive' are a bit confused in my opinion.
> ...



Fallow, I don't know if it is because of your orientation, or because of your environment being more developed and highly cultured/intelligent (I can't think of other words in English rn), but you wouldn't believe the stupid shit guys in general will think and do just because they want to get laid. 

It is as common as all fuck for guys here to go to the gym, get jacked af and expect girls to swoon all over them simply because they can bench 120kg and have a 45-50cm biceps circumference. It is also an exceptionally popular belief in guys that women too are doing literally everything in life to impress men - if they put on make-up, nail polish and gorgeous clothes, it is only because they want to impress and seduce guys. In these people's minds, everything everyone ever does is because they must get laid with the opposite sex and for nothing else. 

There are many sources that perpetuate this bullshit. It is pushed in popular media all the time - movies, songs, music videos, now YouTube and social media apps. I can try to find some old videos I remember watching on this topic if you like. I don't know if they are still on YouTube though. Maybe it will help put into perspective what Miverva and RAM are talking about.

But to add my own thoughts on the subject - I think it's one of the stupidest things to exist. I wonder if men in the 1500s were working out at the gym to impress chicks with their benching capabilities. I bet there's more to it than just having big muscles.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 27, 2022)

Filter said:


> Take care of your hearing! After attending concerts where our seats were near the speakers, I started bringing Hearos High Fidelity ear plugs to shows. It sounds like you weren't expecting that situation, but it might be good to keep something like this on-hand. Maybe a pair in the car or backpack.


Already ahead of you on that. Bought some ear plugs since my brother recommended it to me. Thanks anyways :3


----------



## Kope (Jun 27, 2022)

Oh fuck my leg is acting up fuck


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 27, 2022)

Barely slept for like 3-4 hours due to the heat and I have work. Yay.


----------



## Kope (Jun 27, 2022)

Kope said:


> Oh fuck my leg is acting up fuck


Haha drugs feel good


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 27, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I’m aware and was around back then. Just on an older account I no longer use.
> 
> My bigger point was others here have discussed it yet my post was deleted. Weird, that’s all.


I generally don't read through threads looking for things due to sheer mental bandwidth, so unless I am @'d and happen to see something or someone reports it, it may sneak by. If I just delete it, there's no ding on your account. If you get a nastygram in PMs, then it's a ding.


----------



## Kope (Jun 27, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I generally don't read through threads looking for things due to sheer mental bandwidth, so unless I am @'d and happen to see something or someone reports it, it may sneak by. If I just delete it, there's no ding on your account. If you get a nastygram in PMs, then it's a ding.


Woah anyone else seeing this huge flamingo she is so pretty Uwu


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

I literally can not listen to Heatwaves without having a mental breakdown 2 seconds later because it reminds me of my TERRIBLE ex and I can't help but miss her, missing when she'd sing the lyrics to me and what not. AND IT'S A GOOD SONG! I just [WANNA] listen to it in peace.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 27, 2022)

My sore throat brought a fever (with attendant joint pain and skin tenderness) to the party. It’s over 30 degrees out. I’ve spent most of the day with a wet tea towel on my face to alleviate the feeling-cruddy-ness.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2022)

Rimna said:


> But to add my own thoughts on the subject - I think it's one of the stupidest things to exist. I wonder if men in the 1500s were working out at the gym to impress chicks with their benching capabilities. *I bet there's more to it than just having big muscles.*









Serious comment:
Yes we have plenty of people like that in England too. At most recent estimates, about 1 million British men take anabolic steroids in an attempt to achieve a 'love island look*'.
Which is very ironic, because their attempts to look more attractive to women can cause infertility and impotence.

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Island_(2015_TV_series)
*https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-60765050



quoting_mungo said:


> My sore throat brought a fever (with attendant joint pain and skin tenderness) to the party. It’s over 30 degrees out. I’ve spent most of the day with a wet tea towel on my face to alleviate the feeling-cruddy-ness.



In the UK 15C. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Serious comment:
> Yes we have plenty of people like that in England too. At most recent estimates, about 1 million British men take anabolic steroids in an attempt to achieve a 'love island look*'.
> Which is very ironic, because their attempts to look more attractive to women can cause infertility and impotence.


Worth noting: at least some of these people are in the grips of an eating disorder and/or the exercise-only equivalent. Doesn’t excuse them when/if they’re assholes, but just like people starving themselves to look like airbrushed lingerie models, it’s worth keeping in mind that they may have lost control over their pursuit of what they’ve been led to believe is an ideal to strive for. Basically, I don’t think it’s even close to  always as simple as “look attractive to women” by the time anabolic steroids get involved. And it sucks both for them and for society at large.

(It’s also blatantly unfair that eating disorders etc are culturally considered a “female” thing.)



Fallowfox said:


> In the UK 15C. I hope you are feeling better soon.


Supposedly temperatures are dropping overnight; I’ll believe the prediction of 21 high tomorrow when I see it, though. Not supposed to drop under 20 until after midnight.

The two people I know have been sick got well relatively fast but we’ll see where it goes. Eating/drinking lots of cold stuff to help regulate my temperature.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 27, 2022)

Rimna said:


> There are many sources that perpetuate this bullshit. It is pushed in popular media all the time - movies, songs, music videos, now YouTube and social media apps. I can try to find some old videos I remember watching on this topic if you like. I don't know if they are still on YouTube though. Maybe it will help put into perspective what Miverva and RAM are talking about.
> 
> But to add my own thoughts on the subject - I think it's one of the stupidest things to exist. I wonder if men in the 1500s were working out at the gym to impress chicks with their benching capabilities. I bet there's more to it than just having big muscles.


Yep, social media sites the idea of getting a toned body just for views/instagram followers.
Alot of gay guys doing it as well because for some odd reason people like Toned abs and so on.

During the 1500s they had to do more manual work in general. Since you'd have the rich and the commoners.
It was less common for people to be "ripped" as it wasn't the social norm so it would be more "exotic" to some people.

Now the with internet culture going to the Gym only exists to lose weight. They get more compliments from people which unfortunately, starts to create an addiction cycle of destruction. They start getting more toned muscles... Social media with people who are obsessed with muscles... They don't care about the personality or anything. They only care about  seeing the mucles in general. Eventually they get so far down the rabbit hole it becomes similar to an eating disorder.

Take my brother for example. For so many years his best friend would call him "Fat mat"... Unfortunately, that caused him to hate how he looked eventually causing an eating disorder where he literally is under the recommended BMI. I was called Insults and that pretty much put me in a downward spiral as well in the opposite direction.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

I freaking hate myself rn. Am I the reason why my dad and step mom are divorcing? If so, I should cut it short. It is my fault, who else's would it be.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I freaking hate myself rn. Am I the reason why my dad and step mom are divorcing? If so, I should cut it short. It is my fault, who else's would it be.


It's not your fault. Families fight regardless. They've been in a relationship for so long. They probably are at each other throats anyways. Them breaking up might be the best thing for them in general.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> It's not your fault. Families fight regardless. They've been in a relationship for so long. They probably are at each other throats anyways. Them breaking up might be the best thing for them in general.


Yeah, dad did say he is happier without her. I'm just really upset. He knows what I have been through, why wouldn't he tell me. My mom had to tell me.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I freaking hate myself rn. Am I the reason why my dad and step mom are divorcing? If so, I should cut it short. It is my fault, who else's would it be.


Let them move on. It [WILL] take time but i'm sure eventually you will be able to "get over [IT]." And no, it is not your fault. It's their relationship, their problems, not yours.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

TheFakeMechnik said:


> Let them move on. It [WILL] take time but i'm sure eventually you will be able to "get over [IT]." And no, it is not your fault. It's their relationship, their problems, not yours.


Yeah, your right. I am about to break down. It's normal when it comes to my depression periods. I can't because my mom says I have "nothing to be upset about.". LIKE BRO, THE MOTHER THAT ACTUALLY CARES FOR ME IS GOING TO BE REMOVED FROM MY LIFE!


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah, dad did say he is happier without her. I'm just really upset. He knows what I have been through, why wouldn't he tell me. My mom had to tell me.


It's not about you though. It's a relationship he has had with your mother for so many years.  Them telling you that they are divorcing is letting you get into the loop so you aren't left in the dark completely.

No-one is dying. It's just a relationship.
Imagine you broke up with one of your friends.
That's literally the same value between it.
The only thing that keeps relationships together is their children (upto a certain point).


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> It's not about you though. It's a relationship he has had with your mother for so many years.  Them telling you that they are divorcing is letting you get into the loop so you aren't left in the dark completely.
> 
> No-one is dying. It's just a relationship.
> Imagine you broke up with one of your friends.
> ...


Alot of things has happened because of relationships. My mom and dad divorcing, my mom being abused by her ex partner, me eventually being s*xually abused during my mother's relationship with someone else, getting kicked out in the middle of the night by my moms ex fiancée. AND NOW MY STEP MOM AND MY BIOLOGICAL FATHER DIVORCING! THIS IS SOUL CRUSHING AND I CANT HEAL! HOW IN THE ACTUAL H*LL CAN I HEAL?! I CANT!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Alot of things has happened because of relationships. My mom and dad divorcing, my mom being abused by her ex partner, me eventually being s*xually abused during my mother's relationship with someone else, getting kicked out in the middle of the night by my moms ex fiancée. AND NOW MY STEP MOM AND MY BIOLOGICAL FATHER DIVORCING! THIS IS SOUL CRUSHING AND I CANT HEAL! HOW IN THE ACTUAL H*LL CAN I HEAL?! I CANT!


Im scared. I feel like my family is falling apart. I feel so alone. I might as well just end it, but I won't. I won't because I'm scared of what happens and I know only a few people care about me. I'll keep living for them.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

Ah.

So im [NOT] alone and this is a problem others deal with. 

Haha.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

TheFakeMechnik said:


> View attachment 134520
> Ah.
> 
> So im [NOT] alone and this is a problem others deal with.
> ...


Your not.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

This is why I believe I have depression.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

TheFakeMechnik said:


> This is why I believe I have depression.


Well, if you think you do, you have it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2022)

TheFakeMechnik said:


> This is why I believe I have depression.


If you think you have it then you have it


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Well, if you think you do, you have it.


Shouldn't I feel shamed for that? I need a diagnosis [TO] officially claim I do. And I dont want [PEOPLE] on the internet at my throat...


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

TheFakeMechnik said:


> Shouldn't I feel shamed for that? I need a diagnosis [TO] officially claim I do. And I dont want [PEOPLE] on the internet at my throat...


As long as your not faking it and if you have the symptoms, then its okay. I say I have PTSD because I did the research and I know I do.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> As long as your not faking it and if you have the symptoms, then its okay. I say I have PTSD because I did the research and I know I do.


[AH..] Alright. (Your technically not alone here. I have exotrauma as I mentioned before, if you forgot the meaning, I have traumatic memories of my previous life that affect me currently, as well as phantom memories which makes it more ["ANNOYING"].)


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

TheFakeMechnik said:


> [AH..] Alright. (Your technically not alone here. I have exotrauma as I mentioned before, if you forgot the meaning, I have traumatic memories of my previous life that affect me currently, as well as phantom memories which makes it more ["ANNOYING"].)


I also have exotrauma. I just dont talk about it.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I also have exotrauma. I just dont talk about it.


Honestly the phantom memories are worse than my "true" memories. Considering the.. What? 7 fucking links I have? 

My dumaa just trying to peacefully play slendytubbies and seeing lalas literal dead body by the beach and freaking the fuck out

im just trying to play the game man : (


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

TheFakeMechnik said:


> Honestly the phantom memories are worse than my "true" memories. Considering the.. What? 7 fucking links I have?
> 
> My dumaa just trying to peacefully play slendytubbies and seeing lalas literal dead body by the beach and freaking the fuck out
> 
> im just trying to play the game man : (


Oh, I'm sorry. I wish I could help


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I wish I could help


its fine
theres no way you can help me with my exotrauma, but thats not somthing you need to worry abt. i can find ways to "supress" memories, its better than nothing


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

TheFakeMechnik said:


> its fine
> theres no way you can help me with my exotrauma, but thats not somthing you need to worry abt. i can find ways to "supress" memories, its better than nothing


Yeah, your right.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah, your right. I am about to break down. It's normal when it comes to my depression periods. I can't because my mom says I have "nothing to be upset about.". LIKE BRO, THE MOTHER THAT ACTUALLY CARES FOR ME IS GOING TO BE REMOVED FROM MY LIFE!


Your mom is wrong. It’s not up to her to decide what you are allowed to be emotionally affected by. Maybe see if you can talk to your stepmom and tell her you want to stay in touch? She’s been part of your life and a parental figure, and I don’t see why she wouldn’t be willing to at least exchange letters, emails, or phone calls.

It won’t be the same, and I won’t pretend otherwise, but at least you may be able to keep the positive sides of the relationship between you and her, and it will be less like she’s been suddenly ripped away from you.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 27, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Yep, social media sites the idea of getting a toned body just for views/instagram followers.
> Alot of gay guys doing it as well because for some odd reason people like Toned abs and so on.
> 
> During the 1500s they had to do more manual work in general. Since you'd have the rich and the commoners.
> ...



Prior to social media sites it was fashion and bodybuilding magazines and TV shows, etc. 

There's nothing wrong with working out and looking good - a well toned person is physically attractive. Working out to look good is not a bad thing by itself - but working out thinking that anyone owes you sex for it is stupid. 

*Oh please, as if you care about everyone's personality. Let's not pretend this is how the world works.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Your mom is wrong. It’s not up to her to decide what you are allowed to be emotionally affected by. Maybe see if you can talk to your stepmom and tell her you want to stay in touch? She’s been part of your life and a parental figure, and I don’t see why she wouldn’t be willing to at least exchange letters, emails, or phone calls.
> 
> It won’t be the same, and I won’t pretend otherwise, but at least you may be able to keep the positive sides of the relationship between you and her, and it will be less like she’s been suddenly ripped away from you.


Yeah, I'll ask her. I do want to stay in touch because she has always been there for me. Mom said that she still loves me and she asks about me all the time. I still get to see my baby sis so that's also how I can stay in touch. She lives right across from my dad I think. I'll see if I can get her phone number.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> As long as your not faking it and if you have the symptoms, then its okay. I say I have PTSD because I did the research and I know I do.



I would be very very _*very*_ careful about self-diagnosing any sort of mental disorder. Reading up stuff on the internet and applying it to yourself is often very easy (most definitions are broad enough so they fit a lot of things) but very rarely actually yields any reasonable result. There's a reason therapists are a thing (and a reason why this subject requires careful studies)

That being said - if you really believe you have PTSD - seek professional help immediately. You are fairly young (if your profile is correct) and if PTSD is therapized quickly it is something that can be fixed. Over time, if untreated, it will alter your brain, until your options become fairly limited.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> I would be very very _*very*_ careful about self-diagnosing any sort of mental disorder. Reading up stuff on the internet and applying it to yourself is often very easy (most definitions are broad enough so they fit a lot of things) but very rarely actually yields any reasonable result. There's a reason therapists are a thing (and a reason why this subject requires careful studies)
> 
> That being said - if you really believe you have PTSD - seek professional help immediately. You are fairly young (if your profile is correct) and if PTSD is therapized quickly it is something that can be fixed. Over time, if untreated, it will alter your brain, until your options become fairly limited.


Yeah, your right. I'll talk to my mother about it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I freaking hate myself rn. Am I the reason why my dad and step mom are divorcing? If so, I should cut it short. It is my fault, who else's would it be.



Ive been through this before. If mom and dad aren't in love anymore it shouldn't have anything to do with you.

I dated a man that had 3 kids. I wonder if they feel the same when I left. I had to leave without saying goodbye because their dad was an abusive jerk and his temper was escalating. He started putting holes in the wall.

I'm not saying they're splitting for the same reason. Maybe they just don't get along, or maybe there's more drama between them than you know, is all. Maybe your dad is a poopy lover ):< 

Change can be sad and scary, but it leaves opportunity for a new kind of happiness to move in. The hard part is waiting, since these things take time.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 27, 2022)

Kope said:


> Woah anyone else seeing this huge flamingo she is so pretty Uwu


Well played.

Well played.


----------



## Kope (Jun 27, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Well played.
> 
> Well played.


These opioids are making me trip balls lol


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 27, 2022)

Kope said:


> These opioids are making me trip balls lol


Mind the dosage, though you have a bad injury.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah, I'll ask her. I do want to stay in touch because she has always been there for me. Mom said that she still loves me and she asks about me all the time. I still get to see my baby sis so that's also how I can stay in touch. She lives right across from my dad I think. I'll see if I can get her phone number.


That sounds like a good plan. Good luck!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> That sounds like a good plan. Good luck!


Thank you! On the plus side, I can have more time with my dad! I am getting better!


----------



## Rayd (Jun 27, 2022)

so my therapist's response to me saying i dont want to take my meds because im scared of them changing me was suggesting electroconvulsive therapy

LOL

i really didnt know how to tell them in the moment but dude, if im scared of taking meds because of the effect it can have on my brain, why do you think i'd be comfortable with having my brain shocked repeatedly


----------



## ben909 (Jun 27, 2022)

Kope said:


> These opioids are making me trip balls lol


part of why i always hated them and avoid painkillers when hurt(outside of basic ones)


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

I am confused. I think I may be genderfluid because I tend to feel like a male most days, non binary or others that fall under the umbrella someday, and female rarely. Anyone help please.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I am confused. I think I may be genderfluid because I tend to feel like a male most days, non binary or others that fall under the umbrella someday, and female rarely. Anyone help please.


*shrugs* welcome to being gay as fuck?


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> *shrugs* welcome to being gay as fuck?


Yeah, I guess. I don't feel like it's okay. I haven't met anyone who is.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah, I guess. I don't feel like it's okay. I haven't met anyone who is.


I am not going to accept it.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 27, 2022)

just have to do what feels right for you. Your comfort level will be different than others. And you're young, so, no need to rush into a decision. Just enjoy life, see where time takes you, and when you're comfortable, come to your own conclusions.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah, I guess. I don't feel like it's okay. I haven't met anyone who is.


think of it this way: does it MATTER if it's ok or not? who's really going to STOP you? besides,i'm non-binary so yes you have.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> think of it this way: does it MATTER if it's ok or not? who's really going to STOP you? besides,i'm non-binary so yes you have.


Really? Wow. The furry fandom is more open than I thought! I suddenly feel a wierd feeling. I think it's acceptance. It's making me smile. I haven't smiled in days. Yes! I accept myself! I am proudly genderfluid!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> just have to do what feels right for you. Your comfort level will be different than others. And you're young, so, no need to rush into a decision. Just enjoy life, see where time takes you, and when you're comfortable, come to your own conclusions.


It feels right! Yes, I'm genderfluid and proud!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 27, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Really? Wow. The furry fandom is more open than I thought! I suddenly feel a wierd feeling. I think it's acceptance. It's making me smile. I haven't smiled in days. Yes! I accept myself! I am proudly genderfluid!


this fandom is THE gayest thing on the planet and the LAST place you'll get any judgment (mostly because not a single person here has ANY ground to stand on for that). being gay as fuck is so commonplace here that it should be the fandom's official slogan "furries: gay as fuck!". so you're fine.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> this fandom is THE gayest thing on the planet and the LAST place you'll get any judgment (mostly because not a single person here has ANY ground to stand on for that). being gay as fuck is so commonplace here that it should be the fandom's official slogan "furries: gay as fuck!". so you're fine.


You know my gay a** already making art of my flags! And I finally settled on a fursona. They are my pfp. There name is Fatal and they are a aquatic kobold.


----------



## Kope (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> You know my gay a** already making art of my flags! And I finally settled on a fursona. They are my pfp. There name is Fatal and they are a aquatic kobold.


Cool stuff accepting this part of you is ^^ 

*writhes in pain while I wait for my next opioid dose*


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> Cool stuff accepting this part of you is ^^
> 
> *writhes in pain while I wait for my next opioid dose*


I hope you get better.


----------



## Kope (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I hope you get better.


Thanks :3


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> Thanks :3


No problem :3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah, I guess. I don't feel like it's okay. I haven't met anyone who is.


I literally face palmed myself hard enough to bang my head on the wall.  Hair softened the blow somewhat.


----------



## Kope (Jun 28, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Mind the dosage, though you have a bad injury.


I'm OK just trying to deal with the pain


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 28, 2022)

Ow. On the plus side, temperatures dropped to something more tenable, and I don’t have fever aches all over (yesterday it hurt just to move my eyeballs >.< ), and my fever’s down a little. On the minus side, rattling coughing and sneezing, as well as chest/side pain. So ready for this dumb virus (presumably, given most cold symptoms are viral FAIK) to fuck right off.


----------



## Kope (Jun 28, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Ow. On the plus side, temperatures dropped to something more tenable, and I don’t have fever aches all over (yesterday it hurt just to move my eyeballs >.< ), and my fever’s down a little. On the minus side, rattling coughing and sneezing, as well as chest/side pain. So ready for this dumb virus (presumably, given most cold symptoms are viral FAIK) to fuck right off.


I’m sorry


----------



## Kope (Jun 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> I'm OK just trying to deal with the pain


I threw up like a water hose. It was not fun


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m sorry


Thanks.  I’ll live, I just tend to get quite sick with colds and such and I’ve already been having a rough time lately. Trying to rest as much as I can, missing boyfriend since we’re sort of isolating while this plays out. Lousy timing.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 28, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Thanks.  I’ll live, I just tend to get quite sick with colds and such and I’ve already been having a rough time lately. Trying to rest as much as I can, missing boyfriend since we’re sort of isolating while this plays out. Lousy timing.


I hope you feel better you soon and same goes for you, @Kope . 

Also, @Kope , try to not move around too much and you may want to get a donut cushion for sitting to use for awhile. Or at least sit on a cushion.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 28, 2022)

with that, avoid any major activity if you are on painkillers, your body may not be ready


----------



## Kope (Jun 28, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I hope you feel better you soon and same goes for you, @Kope .
> 
> Also, @Kope , try to not move around too much and you may want to get a donut cushion for sitting to use for awhile. Or at least sit on a cushion.


I'm going to the hospital to see if I blood clot or not rn


----------



## Kope (Jun 28, 2022)

ben909 said:


> with that, avoid any major activity if you are on painkillers, your body may not be ready


*insert regi from Nintendo my body is ready meme*


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> *insert regi from Nintendo my body is ready meme*


I hope you get better. Be safe.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Why can't I be normal instead of the freak that everyone sees. Why can't I be normal. Straight and female. The person everyone likes to see.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Why can't I be normal instead of the freak that everyone sees. Why can't I be normal. Straight and female. The person everyone likes to see.


I can't deal with it. I need everyone to he happy. I need to hide my identity for the rest of my life. I can't be who my family doesn't want to see.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Why can't I be normal instead of the freak that everyone sees. Why can't I be normal. Straight and female. The person everyone likes to see.


Being normal is a bit of a broad term. If you look at any single thing about any person something is normal. Look at me, im a furry on the internet, who likes dudes. Kinda weird right? But I also like sports and food, im a college student. All of those things are 'normal'. Yeah, if you look at things you're sentivie about you're going to feel weird and abnormal. But everybody is if you look at them as a whole.

Some people Eat pineapple pizza.
Some people eat watermelon with salt
(lots of food ones, im hungry)
Some people have Autism
Some people are queer
Some people just really love jumping out of planes!

You are perfect just the way you are, that doesnt mean you wont have struggles, but I wouldnt change a single thing about you.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Being normal is a bit of a broad term. If you look at any single thing about any person something is normal. Look at me, im a furry on the internet, who likes dudes. Kinda weird right? But I also like sports and food, im a college student. All of those things are 'normal'. Yeah, if you look at things you're sentivie about you're going to feel weird and abnormal. But everybody is if you look at them as a whole.
> 
> Some people Eat pineapple pizza.
> Some people eat watermelon with salt
> ...


I'm autistic and queer. But my family doesn't like that.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I'm autistic and queer. But my family doesn't like that.


I have to make my family happy.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I have to make my family happy.


Have to is a strong term. Something my therapist talked about. You dont HAVE to do anything. Yes, having a relationship with your family is really nice, its important, but there are people who dont. Im not saying you shouldnt try. But if they dont accept YOU for who YOU are. Why should you accept them for the way they treat you?

Considering them is nice yes, but you are your own perron. You're really young. I struggled with a lot of those things when I was younger as well. Im not autistic but I am pretty gay, and I didn't grow up in the most gay positive place ever. But with time you will learn to be you, whatever form that may take.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Have to is a strong term. Something my therapist talked about. You dont HAVE to do anything. Yes, having a relationship with your family is really nice, its important, but there are people who dont. Im not saying you shouldnt try. But if they dont accept YOU for who YOU are. Why should you accept them for the way they treat you?
> 
> Considering them is nice yes, but you are your own perron. You're really young. I struggled with a lot of those things when I was younger as well. Im not autistic but I am pretty gay, and I didn't grow up in the most gay positive place ever. But with time you will learn to be you, whatever form that may take.


My family really hates the lgbtq community. Literally saying slurs at anyone who is thinking about that side about there identity. I only have 2 other family members who are lgbt and they get hated alot because of it. I haven't talked to them in months.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> My family really hates the lgbtq community. Literally saying slurs at anyone who is thinking about that side about there identity. I only have 2 other family members who are lgbt and they get hated alot because of it. I haven't talked to them in months.


There are a lot of members here who are currently and were in the same boat. Its hard, it sucks, its an emotional place to be. But be who you are, know you arent wrong for liking or being anything.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> There are a lot of members here who are currently and were in the same boat. Its hard, it sucks, its an emotional place to be. But be who you are, know you arent wrong for liking or being anything.


Really? I'm accepted here. I can be myself here. I find the fandom to be an escape. I can draw who I want to be. I can finally be creative and express the really gay side of myself.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Really? I'm accepted here. I can be myself here. I find the fandom to be an escape. I can draw who I want to be. I can finally be creative and express the really gay side of myself.


Having that is important yes, but people shouldnt be your crux for happiness. Something that was really hard for me to learn. People are variables, their wants/moods/feelings change and that can be bad for you if you rely on them too heavily, especially internet people. Finding a way to be who YOU are is super super important. And I believe in you.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Having that is important yes, but people shouldnt be your crux for happiness. Something that was really hard for me to learn. People are variables, their wants/moods/feelings change and that can be bad for you if you rely on them too heavily, especially internet people. Finding a way to be who YOU are is super super important. And I believe in you.


Thank you. I'll try.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Thank you. I'll try.


ITs gonna take a lot of work, changing and developing your self mentality and image. Its hard, and something I struggle with, but its something that you can do.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> ITs gonna take a lot of work, changing and developing your self mentality and image. Its hard, and something I struggle with, but its something that you can do.


Really, I can? I have always delt with self image issues. I am really fat and ugly irl so I hate every bit of my body.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Really, I can? I have always delt with self image issues. I am really fat and ugly irl so I hate every bit of my body.


I think im quite dull, i dont look super great, a little over weight, gay as hell. I act like a weirdo on the internet yeah I dont like myself, but im learning to deal with and accept it.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 28, 2022)

@Fatal 

I think you 100% should be yourself and embrace how you feel inside. However, I do caution you to please be careful. If you think you’re unsafe in your home being yourself, please take steps to make sure you’re not putting yourself into harm’s way.

Secondly, you’re only 13 — life will get so much better. Most people hate being your age and for good reason! It sucks, lol. You’re tough for holding out through these rough years. Try to remember that these negative feelings are 100% temporary and that soon enough, you’ll get to embrace every part of yourself. Take time to appreciate yourself! Work on those base self-esteem skills now, while you’re young.

Good luck fam, being a teen is tough shit. You’ll make it tho <33


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> @Fatal
> 
> I think you 100% should be yourself and embrace how you feel inside. However, I do caution you to please be careful. If you think you’re unsafe in your home being yourself, please take steps to make sure you’re not putting yourself into harm’s way.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It is tough, especially being reminded of the stuff that happened long ago. Sexual abuse, mental abuse, emotional abuse, seeing your parent being abused, constant moving, divorce, break ups. I'm constantly being reminded of those things.


ssaannttoo said:


> I think im quite dull, i dont look super great, a little over weight, gay as hell. I act like a weirdo on the internet yeah I dont like myself, but im learning to deal with and accept it.


I'm going to learn to accept myself. It's really hard.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Thank you. It is tough, especially being reminded of the stuff that happened long ago. Sexual abuse, mental abuse, emotional abuse, seeing your parent being abused, constant moving, divorce, break ups. I'm constantly being reminded of those things.
> 
> I'm going to learn to accept myself. It's really hard.



I grew up in an abusive home and then was orphaned so I totally understand how it is. If it gives you any hope — I got older and could handle those stresses much easier. It does get better. I was in a similar headspace to you at your age. Hang in there. You will move past this.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I grew up in an abusive home and then was orphaned so I totally understand how it is. If it gives you any hope — I got older and could handle those stresses much easier. It does get better. I was in a similar headspace to you at your age. Hang in there. You will move past this.


It's too hard. I have been dealing with too long. It started basically since I was born.


----------



## Erix (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I'm going to learn to accept myself. It's really hard.



Just take it a day at a time, a lot of people struggle with this. I’ve always had self esteem issues myself, when I was your age mine were more “I don’t deserve to be friends with these great, amazing people. I’m not that good or that cool of a person to be around”. Those issues still pertain to me today, but they’re not as bad they were before and I’m happy with that.

You’re still very young, you have a lot of time to figure out how to express and accept yourself. I believe you can do it, roads not easy, but no one ever said it was.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Erix said:


> Just take it a day at a time, a lot of people struggle with this. I’ve always had self esteem issues myself, when I was your age mine were more “I don’t deserve to be friends with these great, amazing people. I’m not that good or that cool of a person to be around”. Those issues still pertain to me today, but they’re not as bad they were before and I’m happy with that.
> 
> You’re still very young, you have a lot of time to figure out how to express and accept yourself. I believe you can do it, roads not easy, but no one ever said it was.


Thank you. I can, just gotta be positive.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 28, 2022)

The shitty therapist I had a few weeks back decided to reach out again and offer me his e-mail assessment on what he thinks I need.
Drum roll please...
He wanted me to pay 190$ for another session just to be told...
I NEED THERAPY FOR AT LEAST A YEAR OR TWO TO HELP ME WORK THROUGH MY PROBLEMS!!! 

THE THERAPIST I CONTACTED FOR THERAPY THINKS I NEED THERAPY??? IS HE PSYCHIC??!?!?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2022)

[


TyraWadman said:


> The shitty therapist I had a few weeks back decided to reach out again and offer me his e-mail assessment on what he thinks I need.
> Drum roll please...
> He wanted me to pay 190$ for another session just to be told...
> I NEED THERAPY FOR AT LEAST A YEAR OR TWO TO HELP ME WORK THROUGH MY PROBLEMS!!!
> ...



What? Your therapist said you need therapy!? Wow.

I’m glad I don’t have to pay for my therapy, because it does basically nothing for me. Talking to my dogs is more therapeutic.

Well, good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The shitty therapist I had a few weeks back decided to reach out again and offer me his e-mail assessment on what he thinks I need.
> Drum roll please...
> He wanted me to pay 190$ for another session just to be told...
> I NEED THERAPY FOR AT LEAST A YEAR OR TWO TO HELP ME WORK THROUGH MY PROBLEMS!!!
> ...



He sounds likes a useless hack whose out to make a quick buck IMHO.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The shitty therapist I had a few weeks back decided to reach out again and offer me his e-mail assessment on what he thinks I need.
> Drum roll please...
> He wanted me to pay 190$ for another session just to be told...
> I NEED THERAPY FOR AT LEAST A YEAR OR TWO TO HELP ME WORK THROUGH MY PROBLEMS!!!
> ...



b_r_u_h

What the ffffffuuuuuuuuuuucgshdhdhxgxhcjcfkxjfzjf

WHO IS THIS SOM BITCH AND HOW IS HE A LICENSED THERAPIST, BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 28, 2022)

I don’t know if I’m blind but I can’t seem to find this thread on the listing anymore except in my notifications and the latest reply bar of the General Discussions tab. Where did it go?


----------



## Punji (Jun 28, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I don’t know if I’m blind but I can’t seem to find this thread on the listing anymore except in my notifications and the latest reply bar of the General Discussions tab. Where did it go?


Did you accidentally put the OP on ignore? That would hide the thread from the main listing for you.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 28, 2022)

Punji said:


> Did you accidentally put the OP on ignore? That would hide the thread from the main listing for you.


Oh shit I somehow have, thanks!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

My mom called me psychotic after coming out today. I'm really upset.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> My mom called me psychotic after coming out today. I'm really upset.


She said I will just be a girl, nothing more and nothing less. She said she won't accept me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> My mom called me psychotic after coming out today. I'm really upset.



I’m sorry. Be strong.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’m sorry. Be strong.


She said I'm a monster. Called me slurs and s**t. She said to chose me or her to be happy, so I chose her.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> She said I'm a monster. Called me slurs and s**t. She said to chose me or her to be happy, so I chose her.


Why can't I be normal to make her happy?! I'm a stupid mentally ill person who is gay and s***! I love her but she won't accept me.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> She said I'm a monster. Called me slurs and s**t. She said to chose me or her to be happy, so I chose her.


ignore her as much as possible,bide your time until you can move out,tell her to go fuck herself and then NEVER talk to her again.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> ignore her as much as possible,bide your time until you can move out,tell her to go fuck herself and then NEVER talk to her again.


easyer said then done...


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

ben909 said:


> easyer said then done...


I can't do it. I really need some vent art but I'm not in the mood to draw it.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> ignore her as much as possible,bide your time until you can move out,tell her to go fuck herself and then NEVER talk to her again.


I can't, I am only 13. There is no way I can. I'll be away from her for 3 weeks tho and I'll stay with my dad. He is more open to it.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I can't, I am only 13. There is no way I can. I'll be away from her for 3 weeks tho and I'll stay with my dad. He is more open to it.


sure ya can: avoid her as much as possible without getting in trouble,wait and then when the time comes you'll never have to even LOOK at her again.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> sure ya can: avoid her as much as possible without getting in trouble,wait and then when the time comes you'll never have to even LOOK at her again.


Your right but I still love her. I wanna talk to her. Maybe I'll try again when I get older.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I can't, I am only 13. There is no way I can. I'll be away from her for 3 weeks tho and I'll stay with my dad. He is more open to it.


...
...
i can't personally believe that i am really giving "go back to the closet" as my best advice, but its possible to just play along with her, and then be yourself other places, sense your dad is open from what you said, then you do have a place yo go to. and figure things out from there


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ...
> ...
> i can't personally believe that i am really giving "go back to the closet" as my best advice, but its possible to just play along with her, and then be yourself other places, sense your dad is open from what you said, then you do have a place yo go to. and figure things out from there


Yeah, your right. I'll play along for now. I may tell my dad but I don't know. I'll just say "I'm feeling (insert gender expression) today."  that way I can express myself. Also, I can make a fursona with the colors to express myself.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Your right but I still love her. I wanna talk to her. Maybe I'll try again when I get older.


i won't even pretend that i understand that feeling because i just REALLY don't (it honestly baffles me that "we're family" if enough for some people to take shit they shouldn't be taking) so i'm gonna tell you something that you likely won't agree with but i'm saying it anyway: she's not worth it. being your mother doesn't change the fact that she is CLEARLY a homophobic bitch that cares so little about you that she actually demanded that a 13 year old put her happiness before their own. 

look,i can't make you take my advice nor can i fix the problem for you (at least not without coming over there with a crowbar or something) so ultimately it's up to you to figure out the best move but all i know is that if she actually cared about you then this wouldn't be a problem so my advice is to do your best to just endure her and save those feelings of affection for someone that actually deserves it.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i won't even pretend that i understand that feeling because i just REALLY don't (it honestly baffles me that "we're family" if enough for some people to take shit they shouldn't be taking) so i'm gonna tell you something that you likely won't agree with but i'm saying it anyway: she's not worth it. being your mother doesn't change the fact that she is CLEARLY a homophobic bitch that cares so little about you that she actually demanded that a 13 year old put her happiness before their own.
> 
> look,i can't make you take my advice nor can i fix the problem for you (at least not without coming over there with a crowbar or something) so ultimately it's up to you to figure out the best move but all i know is that if she actually cared about you then this wouldn't be a problem so my advice is to do your best to just endure her and save those feelings of affection for someone that actually deserves it.


Your right. I just can't live without her. I am going to just stay to myself. Barely talk to no one irl. Only talk to trusted adults. I'll also cry in the shower to let it out. I need some vent art but I don't know how to draw what I want to draw. She just doesn't get it. I still love her and I hope she will change.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Your right. I just can't live without her. I am going to just stay to myself. Barely talk to no one irl. Only talk to trusted adults. I'll also cry in the shower to let it out. I need some vent art but I don't know how to draw what I want to draw. She just doesn't get it. I still love her and I hope she will change.


once you hit 16 it will be a good time to start finding a half decent job so you can start planning your escape. 

but don't hold your breath that she'll change: people don't change that much and she clearly has no intention of even trying to.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> She said I'm a monster. Called me slurs and s**t. She said to chose me or her to be happy, so I chose her.



I know it’s hard to deal with, but what your mother doing is wrong. Parents are people, too. I have to give you credit because you are already way ahead of me. There is no way in hell I would have come out when I was living with my parents.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> once you hit 16 it will be a good time to start finding a half decent job so you can start planning your escape.
> 
> but don't hold your breath that she'll change: people don't change that much and she clearly has no intention of even trying to.


Yeah, your right. I'll find a job when I'm 16 do one day I can move out. Now, I don't think she will change. 


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I know it’s hard to deal with, but what your mother doing is wrong. Parents are people, too. I have to give you credit because you are already way ahead of me. There is no way in hell I would have come out when I was living with my parents.


It's hard. Really hard.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 28, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah, your right. I'll find a job when I'm 16 do one day I can move out. Now, I don't think she will change.
> 
> It's hard. Really hard.


*nods* start planning your future now and you should be ready by the time you're 18 and out of school.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> *nods* start planning your future now and you should be ready by the time you're 18 and out of school.


I will! I already planed out what I wanna do for my job. I wanna be an art therapist!


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i won't even pretend that i understand that feeling because i just REALLY don't (it honestly baffles me that "we're family" if enough for some people to take shit they shouldn't be taking) so i'm gonna tell you something that you likely won't agree with but i'm saying it anyway: she's not worth it. being your mother doesn't change the fact that she is CLEARLY a homophobic bitch that cares so little about you that she actually demanded that a 13 year old put her happiness before their own.
> 
> look,i can't make you take my advice nor can i fix the problem for you (at least not without coming over there with a crowbar or something) so ultimately it's up to you to figure out the best move but all i know is that if she actually cared about you then this wouldn't be a problem so my advice is to do your best to just endure her and save those feelings of affection for someone that actually deserves it.


I'd say that's crap advice, but it's not even advice.  Keep in mind they are 13, they can't just up and move out on their own for minimum 3 years. 

@Fatal  Real advice wise, if you can, try and move in with your dad, hit up support groups and come up with a end goal and work towards it.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 29, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> I'd say that's crap advice, but it's not even advice.  Keep in mind they are 13, they can't just up and move out on their own for minimum 3 years.
> 
> @Fatal  Real advice wise, if you can, try and move in with your dad, hit up support groups and come up with a end goal and work towards it.


I'm fine now. And plus, my mother has full custody over me. It's fine.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 29, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I'm fine now. And plus, my mother has full custody over me. It's fine.


I'll just distance myself from her. I have a plan.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 29, 2022)

There are so many red flags here that when I look away, everything is tinted green for a bit.

Holy guacamoly


----------



## Xaiphafonese (Jun 29, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I'll just distance myself from her. I have a plan.


I have similar going on with my own mother. My father, who passed away years ago now, was accepting and understanding he just wanted me to be happy. My mother currently cant even acknowledge that I'm in a currently Homosexual relationship. The best she does is calling my partner "Your Roommate" its been for years and that's the best she can do.  She tries though. I'm not saying its been easy, its been frustrating. But she's still my mom. we have yelled at each other, said some very hurtful things to each other. Through it all she still loves me, in her way. We try to talk and it usually ends with me being exasperated. But in the end she tries, as best she can. It takes time and talking to your parent but the bridge between you can be rebuilt. Its not easy, its not pain free, but its not a bad idea either. I know if I just turned my back on her I would not feel right with myself. It wouldn't be what my dad wanted. In some ways its not what I want either. So with time and with some effort to create a dialog it would be better to at least try and talk with her and help her understand. Beyond that, its not worth it to hate a parent. Or to hold resentment. it will just eat away at you slowly. If you try, and you do what you can from YOUR side, then you will feel better for it.


----------



## Kope (Jun 29, 2022)

Fatal said:


> My family really hates the lgbtq community. Literally saying slurs at anyone who is thinking about that side about there identity. I only have 2 other family members who are lgbt and they get hated alot because of it. I haven't talked to them in months.


Fuck that sucks. Anyway you can move  out of  there?


----------



## Kope (Jun 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The shitty therapist I had a few weeks back decided to reach out again and offer me his e-mail assessment on what he thinks I need.
> Drum roll please...
> He wanted me to pay 190$ for another session just to be told...
> I NEED THERAPY FOR AT LEAST A YEAR OR TWO TO HELP ME WORK THROUGH MY PROBLEMS!!!
> ...


Next prediction human beings need air!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I will! I already planed out what I wanna do for my job. I wanna be an art therapist!


ya might wanna pick something a bit more...lucrative. if you're gonna get out of there you need something that you KNOW you'll make money from and i doubt there is that big of a market for art therapists out there.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> ya might wanna pick something a bit more...lucrative. if you're gonna get out of there you need something that you KNOW you'll make money from and i doubt there is that big of a market for art therapists out there.


Oh. Well, I do want to be a therapist.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Oh. Well, I do want to be a therapist.


THAT'S got good money in it. but will also take a lot of schooling so first focus on just a part-time job,make sure you're getting good marks in school and then after you've got the high school diploma you can find a collage you can get your cred from and then you can start finding a place to do your therapist work and you're good (and by that point you should have MORE than enough money to get the hell out of there).


----------



## Fatal (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> THAT'S got good money in it. but will also take a lot of schooling so first focus on just a part-time job,make sure you're getting good marks in school and then after you've got the high school diploma you can find a collage you can get your cred from and then you can start finding a place to do your therapist work and you're good (and by that point you should have MORE than enough money to get the hell out of there).


I'm doing good in school. I got a 3.0 GPA not to brag


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I'm doing good in school. I got a 3.0 GPA not to brag


good. school sucks and is stupid on every possible level BUT you need it for collage and you need collage for certain jobs so gotta do good in school if ya want the big dog gigs.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> good. school sucks and is stupid on every possible level BUT you need it for collage and you need collage for certain jobs so gotta do good in school if ya want the big dog gigs.


Yeah it sucks, especially since I'm going into the high-school


----------



## ben909 (Jun 29, 2022)

... though high school was fine, but was a different person


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah it sucks, especially since I'm going into the high-school


tell me about it: my entire school life was utter hell. 

but point is,you'll gonna need it for what you're aiming for so keep at it.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> tell me about it: my entire school life was utter hell.
> 
> but point is,you'll gonna need it for what you're aiming for so keep at it.


I will!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I will!


good. because knowing is half the battle!

*G.I. JOOOOOOOOOOOOE!*


----------



## Fatal (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> good. because knowing is half the battle!
> 
> *G.I. JOOOOOOOOOOOOE!*


YEEEEE!!!!


----------



## ben909 (Jun 29, 2022)

its amazing how scary a dud bottle rocket can be when you use them


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

Fatal said:


> YEEEEE!!!!


fun fact: G.I. Joe was actually commissioned by the US military as pro-military propaganda (this was right after the vietnam war when the US military had become...less than popular and they wanted to reignite the pro-military vibe after WWII). 

they still do this,too: if a movie has the US military as the good guys then it was very likely to have been commissioned by the military itself.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> fun fact: G.I. Joe was actually commissioned by the US military as pro-military propaganda (this was right after the vietnam war when the US military had become...less than popular and they wanted to reignite the pro-military vibe after WWII).
> 
> they still do this,too: if a movie has the US military as the good guys then it was very likely to have been commissioned by the military itself.


same with battleship


----------



## Fatal (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> fun fact: G.I. Joe was actually commissioned by the US military as pro-military propaganda (this was right after the vietnam war when the US military had become...less than popular and they wanted to reignite the pro-military vibe after WWII).
> 
> they still do this,too: if a movie has the US military as the good guys then it was very likely to have been commissioned by the military itself.





ben909 said:


> same with battleship


Woah, that's really cool! My dad's in the navy!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Woah, that's really cool! My dad's in the navy!





ben909 said:


> same with battleship


yup,it happens all the time (and it's not even just the military that does it: the show "cops" was under FULL control by the,well...cops). 

it's actually a bit unsettling that this kind of thing STILL happens.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> yup,it happens all the time (and it's not even just the military that does it: the show "cops" was under FULL control by the,well...cops).
> 
> it's actually a bit unsettling that this kind of thing STILL happens.


is minor propaganda really anything new, its very mild if viewed from that POV


----------



## Fatal (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> yup,it happens all the time (and it's not even just the military that does it: the show "cops" was under FULL control by the,well...cops).
> 
> it's actually a bit unsettling that this kind of thing STILL happens.


Yeah.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

ben909 said:


> is minor propaganda really anything new, its very mild if viewed from that POV


perhaps. but seeing as america already has a "WE'RE #1!" problem,it feels kinda dangerous to push that message in movies and TV and children's boy dolls.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> perhaps. but seeing as america already has a "WE'RE #1!" problem,it feels kinda dangerous to push that message in movies and TV and children's boy dolls.


maybe maybe not,  its light compared to other things,  and really is no different the product placement in movies,  especially sense its so easy to tell its biased


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

ben909 said:


> maybe maybe not,  its light compared to other things,  and really is no different the product placement in movies,  especially sense its so easy to tell its biased


either way,tis a think that happens. 

and also i'm a smart cookie that knows all the things.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 29, 2022)

Welp. Housemate (who started getting sick a couple days before me) tested positive for COVID yesterday, apparently (home test). So that’s probably what’s been fucking me over. Yaaay. ;_; Should have tests coming in the mail soon to confirm.

Hopefully masking when outside his own room has spared boyfriend. But hey, government basically said pandemic is over so it must be true. :V
(While I’m absolutely salty over policy, my real complaint here isn’t so much public  policy as it is the actions of my countrymen. Just to be clear.)



QueenSekhmet said:


> yup,it happens all the time (and it's not even just the military that does it: the show "cops" was under FULL control by the,well...cops).


To be fair COPS is probably the shittiest copaganda out there - half the time it’s showing cops being assholes and using violence instead of deescalation. So if it was under control of the cops, they need to fire their PR team.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 29, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Welp. Housemate (who started getting sick a couple days before me) tested positive for COVID yesterday, apparently (home test). So that’s probably what’s been fucking me over. Yaaay. ;_; Should have tests coming in the mail soon to confirm.
> 
> Hopefully masking when outside his own room has spared boyfriend. But hey, government basically said pandemic is over so it must be true. :V
> *(While I’m absolutely salty over policy, my real complaint here isn’t so much public  policy as it is the actions of my countrymen. Just to be clear.)*


I couldn't agree more. Generally politics are whatever because they don't personally affect my day to day life. But seeing people I know personally, people I am around, not take precautions, or even worse, make fun of me for taking precautions or try to get me to stop taking precautions, really gets to me. It's unbelievable and has seriously changed my perspective. Sorry you have to deal with this. Stay tuned for when it happens to me.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 29, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I couldn't agree more. Generally politics are whatever because they don't personally affect my day to day life. But seeing people I know personally, people I am around, not take precautions, or even worse, make fun of me for taking precautions or try to get me to stop taking precautions, really gets to me. It's unbelievable and has seriously changed my perspective. Sorry you have to deal with this. Stay tuned for when it happens to me.


Yeah; people here have largely been half-assing things most or all of the pandemic. After restrictions were lifted a few months back it’s largely been taken as a signal that life can get back to business as usual. I’ve been trying to take precautions as much as possible but when housemate isn’t as careful as boyfriend and I, well… done what I can, yanno?

Home test just confirmed - I definitely caught it this time. If I could go back in time and administer one to 2020 me when I had a “cold” that basically knocked me flat for a month I suspect that would be positive, too.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 29, 2022)

My roommate really is a piece of work. Says I 'walk like I'm on the warpath' and that she's intimidated by me, but can't help but use me as an emotional dumpster and tries to follow me like a lost puppy if I try to do anything by myself. Girl, if you want to leave the house and go places, you can do that without using me as an excuse (and spare me the whining about how it's too hot and your back hurts and your dog is probably missing you), and I _promise_ I can talk to my optometrist without you answering questions for me.

Don't even get me started on her reaction when I had to leave the state to get _live-saving_ medical and mental health treatment, and all she did was try to talk me out of it because it 'wasn't safe'.

I guess she's so used to taking care of her whiny adult-child sister that she thinks I need my hand held, too. She's ten years older than me but somehow she seems to see me as both a dad and her kid at the same time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2022)

@quoting_mungo get well soon


----------



## Rimna (Jun 29, 2022)

Hello, I haven't cried about shit in a while.

I still feel like shit and I still see no way out. 

Peace.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 29, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> tell me about it: my entire school life was utter hell.
> 
> but point is,you'll gonna need it for what you're aiming for so keep at it.


Said nearly every professional ever...


QueenSekhmet said:


> fun fact: G.I. Joe was actually commissioned by the US military as pro-military propaganda (this was right after the vietnam war when the US military had become...less than popular and they wanted to reignite the pro-military vibe after WWII).
> 
> they still do this,too: if a movie has the US military as the good guys then it was very likely to have been commissioned by the military itself.


Or Michael Bay


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Hello, I haven't cried about shit in a while.
> 
> I still feel like shit and I still see no way out.
> 
> Peace.


Get a hold of me when you read this. I want to know you're alright.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Hello, I haven't cried about shit in a while.
> 
> I still feel like shit and I still see no way out.
> 
> Peace.



Hey. Come talk about shit.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> No! You have a purpose, everyone does! Life may suck rn, trust me, but you can get through it. I believe in you, just keep hoping. I have delt with the same thoughts and tried it, it will get you nowhere


It really doesn't get you anything but hospital bills and a grippy sock vacation. I'll be paying mine off for years =_= Stay strong my dude


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> It really doesn't get you anything but hospital bills and a grippy sock vacation. I'll be paying mine off for years =_= Stay strong my dude


I'll be fine.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah it sucks, especially since I'm going into the high-school


School is the easiest job you will ever have in life, it may feel like it sucks now but in retrospect it's really not that bad.  Though I would offer the other option of trade school.  If you hate schooling now, college might not be the route you want to make. Trade school is a awesome route that will have you making around 30k a year to start with much less debt, and the ability to pay off that debt in a year or two. Welding, Electrician, Lineman, Mechanic all are always needed and pays damn well with great benefits, a union and practically garunteed work.  You could use the money you make from that to not only escape, but put yourself through school to become a therapist loan free. It might take longer than you'd like, but would leave you debt free for the most part, and would give you money for classes on your way to become a therapist, if that was the route you still wanted to go. 

And yes I know , hearing that school is the easiest job you'll have in your life sounds dumb,  I thought so too when I was 13, but 25 years later it makes sense. 
Highschool might not be that bad for you as well, so don't worry about it too hard and go in with negative expextations. Give yourself a chance to make new friends and grow bit more.  With your 3.0 gpa right now, that puts you on a great course to finish HS early and go trade school or college if you want to.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> School is the easiest job you will ever have in life, it may feel like it sucks now but in retrospect it's really not that bad.  Though I would offer the other option of trade school.  If you hate schooling now, college might not be the route you want to make. Trade school is a awesome route that will have you making around 30k a year to start with much less debt, and the ability to pay off that debt in a year or two. Welding, Electrician, Lineman, Mechanic all are always needed and pays damn well with great benefits, a union and practically garunteed work.  You could use the money you make from that to not only escape, but put yourself through school to become a therapist loan free. It might take longer than you'd like, but would leave you debt free for the most part, and would give you money for classes on your way to become a therapist, if that was the route you still wanted to go.
> 
> And yes I know , hearing that school is the easiest job you'll have in your life sounds dumb,  I thought so too when I was 13, but 25 years later it makes sense.
> Highschool might not be that bad for you as well, so don't worry about it too hard and go in with negative expextations. Give yourself a chance to make new friends and grow bit more.  With your 3.0 gpa right now, that puts you on a great course to finish HS early and go trade school or college if you want to.


My mom says because of my issues I cannot finish high-school early. My mom doesn't have any faith in me because of that. She really only believes in my brothers. I may do that but my dad did say that he has a lot of money saved up to pay for my college. But trade school doesn't seem bad. I'm just scared my mental disabilities won't get me anywhere in life. That's what a lot of people said to me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> So I’m in extreme pain because I broke my leg. I have no future and no reason to live I have an ar 15…. Should I end that pain? (Just my own of course)


https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/ 

Or call 988.  Suicide is never an option you want to take.  it's just horrible.

the pain is high because the wound is fresh.  it does abate, it just takes a while.  I would talk to your doctor about pain therapy or better pain relief medication.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> My mom says because of my issues I cannot finish high-school early. My mom doesn't have any faith in me because of that. She really only believes in my brothers. I may do that but my dad did say that he has a lot of money saved up to pay for my college. But trade school doesn't seem bad. I'm just scared my mental disabilities won't get me anywhere in life. That's what a lot of people said to me.


It's not what your mom believes, it's what you believe.  You mom isn't in your shoes or doing the schooling for you, that's all you. Believe in yourself and wiegh your options.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Hey. Come talk about shit.



Everything is at a standstill at my hometown. Ever since I started actively looking for work here 6 years ago, I've never even once been invited to an interview here. On top of that, the average salary is 300 euros per month net. I don't even get invited for that! Fuck me.

Yet I do not want to leave here. I don't want to have to spend half my money for rent in the capital city, while working for some souless corporation that doesn't consider me as a living being. The friend who referred me to my previous job is now on medication due to how disgustingly he's being treated there. I quit because I knew I would be spending my money on beta blockers, blood pressure relief and depression meds. Staying there for a year or two more would have lead to a heart attack and I'd be dead before I hit 35.

I do not want to leave my home town. My family is here. I have my own apartment here. I know people here. I don't have to commute for hours if I want to get somewhere. I spent almost all my money on renovating the apartment. I don't have a car to just move out. It's not like my family is doing well either, I can't just leave them like this.

I was doing good progress on losing weight and getting stronger until I fucked up last week, because I'm fucking stupid. At least I realized it before completely undoing the progress.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 30, 2022)

Punji said:


> Did you accidentally put the OP on ignore? That would hide the thread from the main listing for you.


woooo this is great info


----------



## Kope (Jun 30, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/
> 
> Or call 988.  Suicide is never an option you want to take.  it's just horrible.
> 
> the pain is high because the wound is fresh.  it does abate, it just takes a while.  I would talk to your doctor about pain therapy or better pain relief medication.


Sure


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 30, 2022)

Peeved, apparently a coworker is upset because I got something that's not really a promotion but works that way as it makes my position better; anyway and she didn't despite being there a whole month before I got there. I just hope she won't blame it on sexism as she's the type to throw misandrist lines every chance she gets, and well what made the difference is probably the fact I expressed INTEREST in the position while she constantly talked about how much she didn't want to stick around


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Peeved, apparently a coworker is upset because I got something that's not really a promotion but works that way as it makes my position better; anyway and she didn't despite being there a whole month before I got there. I just hope she won't blame it on sexism as she's the type to throw misandrist lines every chance she gets, and well what made the difference is probably the fact I expressed INTEREST in the position while she constantly talked about how much she didn't want to stick around


Yup, interest does that.  Hope it works out!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 30, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Yup, interest does that.  Hope it works out!


Thanks


----------



## SirRob (Jun 30, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> *School is the easiest job you will ever have in life*, it may feel like it sucks now but in retrospect it's really not that bad.  Though I would offer the other option of trade school.  If you hate schooling now, college might not be the route you want to make. Trade school is a awesome route that will have you making around 30k a year to start with much less debt, and the ability to pay off that debt in a year or two. Welding, Electrician, Lineman, Mechanic all are always needed and pays damn well with great benefits, a union and practically garunteed work.  You could use the money you make from that to not only escape, but put yourself through school to become a therapist loan free. It might take longer than you'd like, but would leave you debt free for the most part, and would give you money for classes on your way to become a therapist, if that was the route you still wanted to go.
> 
> And yes I know , hearing that school is the easiest job you'll have in your life sounds dumb,  I thought so too when I was 13, but 25 years later it makes sense.
> Highschool might not be that bad for you as well, so don't worry about it too hard and go in with negative expextations. Give yourself a chance to make new friends and grow bit more.  With your 3.0 gpa right now, that puts you on a great course to finish HS early and go trade school or college if you want to.


I disagree with the bolded part completely. I'm 30, I've gone through college and school was absolutely the worst. I've never been as depressed as I was when I was in school. I understand that people's experiences will vary, but to say that statement so frankly as if it were a fact is ignorant. You're saying that having a job is harder than trying to juggle multiple projects and deadlines in a negative and competitive environment with an expectation that you do more schoolwork outside of school than in school, while trying to keep up socially and having to include extracurricular activities for your resume on top of accumulating student debt and possibly having a job while you're in school in order to make ends meet. There are jobs that are worse than all that, sure. And I personally was extremely lucky to not have to worry about student debt or having to work a job while I was in school (There are many who do have to worry about this, including people I have known). But in my experience the jobs that I have had haven't been nearly as stressful.


----------



## Kope (Jun 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Peeved, apparently a coworker is upset because I got something that's not really a promotion but works that way as it makes my position better; anyway and she didn't despite being there a whole month before I got there. I just hope she won't blame it on sexism as she's the type to throw misandrist lines every chance she gets, and well what made the difference is probably the fact I expressed INTEREST in the position while she constantly talked about how much she didn't want to stick around


Give her advice then? Start a union with her while  improving both your lives and your pay


----------



## ben909 (Jun 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Give her advice then? Start a union with her while  improving both your lives and your pay


just be sure to start your own instead of picking a major current one, as they cannot care about every small groups goals vs their goals


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Give her advice then? Start a union with her while  improving both your lives and your pay


I don't really have advice to give, beyond taking opportunities

How's your hip recovering?


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm getting really tired of life. I'm not happy, I just wanna die. I'm hanging on a thread and I just want it to snap.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 30, 2022)

I got yelled at after a meeting for winning an argument in said meeting using "mathemagics".  Sweet, sorceress lev 5 here I come...


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jun 30, 2022)

I don't even know anymore


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 30, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I disagree with the bolded part completely. I'm 30, I've gone through college and school was absolutely the worst. I've never been as depressed as I was when I was in school. I understand that people's experiences will vary, but to say that statement so frankly as if it were a fact is ignorant. You're saying that having a job is harder than trying to juggle multiple projects and deadlines in a negative and competitive environment with an expectation that you do more schoolwork outside of school than in school, while trying to keep up socially and having to include extracurricular activities for your resume on top of accumulating student debt and possibly having a job while you're in school in order to make ends meet. There are jobs that are worse than all that, sure. And I personally was extremely lucky to not have to worry about student debt or having to work a job while I was in school (There are many who do have to worry about this, including people I have known). But in my experience the jobs that I have had haven't been nearly as stressful.


That's your opinion and you are entitled to it.  Your experience is your own,  I never had to be on my feet 12 hours a day doing manual labor at school though.  As far as jobs go, it's the easiest.  I'm nearly 40 and while school wasn't the greatest,  I had some damn great times back then and way more free time.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 30, 2022)

Existential vent- it really is too bad we can't swap existence with each other so you really can understand how someone else is feeling or experiences the world and really make a positive impact.

I hated high school.  Several bases felt like being in high school - pettiness, bullying, just absolutely shitshow from sunrise to sunset.

College/uni was a drunken blur for nights and weekends, work was unfulfilling, dull, monotonous.  But there were some interesting times.

Work is who you are with: backstabbing, glory hounds or adventurous thrillseekers.

So, existential: wish I could see myself from another perspective outside myself from time to time.  Am I cute? Funny?  Too sarcastic?   Better at someone else's life than mine? Fun things to think about every now and again.

Don't think on the past too hard or you might miss a present opportunity for future growth.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Everything is at a standstill at my hometown. Ever since I started actively looking for work here 6 years ago, I've never even once been invited to an interview here. On top of that, the average salary is 300 euros per month net. I don't even get invited for that! Fuck me.
> 
> Yet I do not want to leave here. I don't want to have to spend half my money for rent in the capital city, while working for some souless corporation that doesn't consider me as a living being. The friend who referred me to my previous job is now on medication due to how disgustingly he's being treated there. I quit because I knew I would be spending my money on beta blockers, blood pressure relief and depression meds. Staying there for a year or two more would have lead to a heart attack and I'd be dead before I hit 35.
> 
> ...



Family is important. It was a year ago that I dropped everything and moved across the country to be with my family. I guess I was pretty lucky to find a good paying and satisfying job, and then a decent house just a few minutes away. I still have my share of health issues to deal with, but I’m just managing. I still require drugs to keep myself from flipping the fuck out at all the other idiots in the world. 

Anyway, is there anything you can do on the side to make extra money?

Ideas:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Existential vent- it really is too bad we can't swap existence with each other so you really can understand how someone else is feeling or experiences the world and really make a positive impact.
> 
> I hated high school.  Several bases felt like being in high school - pettiness, bullying, just absolutely shitshow from sunrise to sunset.
> 
> ...



I’m pretty sure I either look like a goofball, or a total asshole. I just can’t figure it out.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Someone told me to kms which is funny because I want to so bad. It isn't worth it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

@Fatal , this is late and I'm sorry about what you're going through, but a few things you may want to know that I didn't see mentioned:

- Emancipation varies from state (some states don't have an emancipation statute) but generally you need to make a clear case for abuse and or unhealthy environment. Much of the time, the court will want to see evidence that you can financially support yourself as well, which is a high bar to clear. Your mom not accepting you may be genderfluid isn't great, but it's not strictly abuse either. You won't get a court order for emancipation for it in all likelihood. The fact that you are disabled makes emancipation even more unlikely.  Talking things through with your mom over time or moving in with your dad, if that is feasible, are probably your best bets.

- If you feel you can make it through college, and I definitely would you urge you to apply for college if you can keep up the academic momentum you're maintaining in elementary school through high school, you can obtain scholarships or at least financial aid to attend, especially since may qualify as a disabled student. There are also scholarships for QUILTBAG students that you'll have to chase down, but are worth pursuing. Student debt is a real thing, but I've almost paid mine of after about decade and if you follow through with becoming therapist, you should be able to pay it off in a reasonable amount of time, especially with financial aid and scholarships.

At minimum, you need to finish high school, since that is a basic foundation employers and colleges are looking for and you don't want to be in GED territory. 

Anyway I hope things work out.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> @Fatal , this is late and I'm sorry about what you're going through, but a few things you may want to know that I didn't see mentioned:
> 
> - Emancipation varies from state (some states don't have an emancipation statute) but generally you need to make a clear case for abuse and or unhealthy environment. Much of the time, the court will want to see evidence that you can financially support yourself as well, which is a high bar to clear. Your mom not accepting you may be genderfluid isn't great, but it's not strictly abuse either. You won't get a court order for emancipation for it in all likelihood. The fact that you are disabled makes emancipation even more unlikely.  Talking things through with your mom over time or moving in with your dad, if that is feasible, are probably your best bets.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm useless and hated. I'm tired of living. Can someone end my life?! I deserve it!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Thank you. I'm useless and hated. I'm tired of living. Can someone end my life?! I deserve it!


Recalling what you wrote, you said your stepmom still loves you and wants to keep in contact. Your dad has been saving for college education, which isn't something you do for a child you hate. You've got people in your life who love you and are positive. They'd be devastated if you died, along with the people here, myself included, though I don't really know you. 

I think you just need to put things in perspective.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Recalling what you wrote, you said your stepmom still loves you and wants to keep in contact. Your dad has been saving for college education, which isn't something you do for a child you hate. You've got people in your life who love you and are positive. They'd be devastated if you died, along with the people here, myself included, though I don't really know you.
> 
> I think you just need to put things in perspective.


Look, people just say they care about me. However, people laugh about me behind my back. I found out some of my "best friends" talk behind my back.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Look, people just say they care about me. However, people laugh about me behind my back. I found out some of my "best friends" talk behind my back.


If people really "cared" about me, then why would they do that. That's why I wanna die, no one loves me. Everybody hates me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> If people really "cared" about me, then why would they do that. That's why I wanna die, no one loves me. Everybody hates me.



I don’t hate you. You will be fine. Just get through this rough patch.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Look, people just say they care about me. However, people laugh about me behind my back. I found out some of my "best friends" talk behind my back.


Then quite frankly they weren't really your friends, but all because they're poor friends doesn't you don't have family that doesn't love you and wouldn't be broken by your passing. 

You've got your stepmom and dad. And you can make other friends who actually value you.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Then quite frankly they weren't really your friends, but all because they're poor friends doesn't you don't have family that doesn't love you and wouldn't be broken by your passing.
> 
> You've got your stepmom and dad. And you can make other friends who actually value you.


The only true friends I have are online friends and my partner.


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I don’t hate you. You will be fine. Just get through this rough patch.


I'm not okay. It will never end.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> The only true friends I have are online friends and my partner.
> 
> I'm not okay. It will never end.



There are so many people in the world that you have yet to meet. I have met my best friends in the most unexpected places. No, none of them are from high school. That was a rough time for me, too.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> There are so many people in the world that you have yet to meet. I have met my best friends in the most unexpected places. No, none of them are from high school. That was a rough time for me, too.


High-school is going to be worse than middle school.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> The only true friends I have are online friends and my partner.
> 
> I'm not okay. It will never end.


Well, your partner doesn't want you end it either, which is another reason not to and kind of disproves the notion that everybody hates you. The same goes for your online friends. 

But look. I talked to people in a similar place to where you are right now, including someone you was genderfluid, and they've gotten to better places with time and work. 

You can too.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Well, your partner doesn't want you end it either, which is another reason not to and kind of disproves the notion that everybody hates you. The same goes for your online friends.
> 
> But look. I talked to people in a similar place to where you are right now, including someone you was genderfluid, and they've gotten to better places with time and work.
> 
> You can too.


You really think so? You believe in me, a stupid person who many people don't like?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> High-school is going to be worse than middle school.


Actaully, it might not be. Grade school was a little rough for me, but I still had my core of friends there and did the work I needed to get into a better private high school. That high school was a totally different experience; the teachers were supportive and I had great classmates I got along with. I had work through the later years of high school part time to help out my mom, but I had a lot of good times with the friends I made in school and I'm still friends with a lot of them. The high school reunions are alright.

If you keep up your grades, you can look into schools that may be a better fit for you with your dad and see if they may be more welcoming environments.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> You really think so? You believe in me, a stupid person who many people don't like?


I mean, I've met some stupid people in my time, but you're not one of them.

You're just finding yourself and going through rough time is transitory, not permanent.

Just to be explicit, I do believe in you and I think you've got better times ahead. 

You've just got to get to them.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Actaully, it might not be. Grade school was a little rough for me, but I still had my core of friends there and did the work I needed to get into a better private high school. That high school was a totally different experience; the teachers were supportive and I had great classmates I got along with. I had work through the later years of high school part time to help out my mom, but I had a lot of good times with the friends I made in school and I'm still friends with a lot of them. The high reunions are alright.
> 
> If you keep up your grades, you can look into schools that may be a better fit for you with your dad and see if they may be more welcoming environments.


Ever since I came out online, I was full of support. So I decided I want to have a job that directly supports the lgbt community because I feel loved in this community.


Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, I've met some stupid people in my time, but you're not one of them.
> 
> You're just finding yourself and going through rough time is transitory, not permanent.


I'm not stupid? Well, that's what my dad's family and my paw paw says. They say I'm really smart


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Ever since I came out online, I was full of support. So I decided I want to have a job that directly supports the lgbt community because I feel loved in this community.
> 
> I'm not stupid? Well, that's what my dad's family and my paw paw says. They say I'm really smart


I'm assuming your paw paw is your partner, but they and your family are right and those are probably the people you need draw support from as you do the work ahead you need to. It says good things about that you want to support your community and I hope your work achieves that eventually.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm assuming your paw paw is your partner, but they and your family are right and those are probably the people you need draw support from as you do the work ahead you need to. It says good things about that you want to support your community and I hope your work achieves that eventually.


My paw paw is what I call my grandfather. But I want to work for the Trevor Project and help lgbt youth!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> My paw paw is what I call my grandfather. But I want to work for the Trevor Project and help lgbt youth!


The Trevor Project does necessary work, so that's a worthy cause. I think you'll do a lot of good there. 

Sorry about the mistake regarding your grandpa, btw.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> The Trevor Project does necessary work, so that's a worthy cause. I think you'll do a lot of good there.
> 
> Sorry about the mistake regarding your grandpa, btw.


Really, you think so?! Does that mean my dreams can come true?! If so, that would make me soo happy! Also, it's fine lol.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Family is important. It was a year ago that I dropped everything and moved across the country to be with my family. I guess I was pretty lucky to find a good paying and satisfying job, and then a decent house just a few minutes away. I still have my share of health issues to deal with, but I’m just managing. I still require drugs to keep myself from flipping the fuck out at all the other idiots in the world.
> 
> Anyway, is there anything you can do on the side to make extra money?
> 
> Ideas:



Most freelance online jobs such as 5ca, rev and amazon jobs are not available in my country.

The guy in the video doesn't give anything specific to do, and he went on to say that I don't buy groceries because I need food to survive but because it's convenient.  Says I should grow my own food and become a farmer. I don't think he has an idea of how the world works.

I've tried a bunch of freelance options, like to try and fill in surveys and stuff for cash but usually these options don't work for where I live, they are not available here.

The reality is that, as much as I don't want to, I'll have to move out by September/October if I don't find anything home.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Really, you think so?! Does that mean my dreams can come true?! If so, that would make me soo happy! Also, it's fine lol.


It's going to take work, planning, and commitment, like everything worth doing, but I think achievable for you and you can do a lot of good when you do. 

So when you have your next setback, whatever that may be, just remember it's a speed bump, not a stop, and you've people supporting you, both family and friends.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's going to take work, planning, and commitment, like everything worth doing, but I think achievable for you and you can do a lot of good when you do.
> 
> So when you have your next setback, whatever that may be, just remember it's a speed bump, not a stop, and you've people supporting you, both family and friends.


I'm determined! I am going to help everyone! Rn may be a bumby road but it will become smooth one day!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Most freelance online jobs such as 5ca, rev and amazon jobs are not available in my country.
> 
> The guy in the video doesn't give anything specific to do, and he went on to say that I don't buy groceries because I need food to survive but because it's convenient.  Says I should grow my own food and become a farmer. I don't think he has an idea of how the world works.
> 
> The reality is that, as much as I don't want to, I'll have to move out by September/October if I don't find anything home.


We spoke on this, but for now, just keep submitting for remote work jobs to see if they'll let you work without moving. Submit a couple applications a day to see who calls back. I'm not saying it's a sure bet, but you know the commitments you've got and you do what you need to for family.


----------



## Kope (Jun 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I don't really have advice to give, beyond taking opportunities
> 
> How's your hip recovering?


It looks as well as my mental health ( so like a smoker’s lung or something) thanks for asking though!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I'm determined! I am going to help everyone! Rn may be a bumby road but it will become smooth one day!


No road is always smooth, but there are those that are less rocky. I hope for the best for you.


----------



## Kope (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I'm getting really tired of life. I'm not happy, I just wanna die. I'm hanging on a thread and I just want it to snap.


I feel the same so let’s both fight this battle together okay?


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> I feel the same so let’s both fight this battle together okay?


Yeah, we can do it. Together.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> No road is always smooth, but there are those that are less rocky. I hope for the best for you.


Thank you, you too!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Thank you, you too!


No problem.

We're getting ready for bed here, but I don't want leave you in the lurch here, so is there anything else you want to talk about?


----------



## Rimna (Jun 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> We spoke on this, but for now, just keep submitting for remote work jobs to see if they'll let you work without moving. Submit a couple applications a day to see who calls back. I'm not saying it's a sure bet, but you know the commitments you've got and you do what you need to for family.


There are not enough fully remote positions for me to submit a couple of applications a week, let alone a day. The entire population of Bulgaria is less than NYC.

This is not how things work here.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> There are not enough fully remote positions for me to submit a couple of applications a week, let alone a day. The entire population of Bulgaria is less than NYC.
> 
> This is not how things work here.


I'm not familiar with job market there atm, so bear with me. But I'd still look on the off chance something comes up during the summer. Realistically, you may have to see what you can find locally there or apply to jobs you need to move to if you must work outside your hometown, like we previously discussed.

It's not optimal, but sometimes you have to go where the work is at.


----------



## Fatal (Jul 1, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> No problem.
> 
> We're getting ready for bed here, but I don't want leave you in the lurch here, so is there anything else you want to talk about?


I'm fine. Thank you so much.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 1, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I'm fine. Thank you so much.


I'm glad to hear that. Have a good night.


----------



## Fatal (Jul 1, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm glad to hear that. Have a good night.


You too!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> It looks as well as my mental health ( so like a smoker’s lung or something) thanks for asking though!


Well do you get any treatment for it?


----------



## Kope (Jul 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Well do you get any treatment for it?


I have opiods and they sorta help with the pain


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> I have opiods and they sorta help with the pain


Was it prescribed tho?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 1, 2022)

Uuugh. While I’m glad I’m not doing worse than I am, fuck does this coughing suck. Proper rattling in my chest. Talking seems to make it worse, too. We’ll just have to see how long it keeps up, not like there’s anything else I _can_ do. Seems to be a pattern of me getting headachey later in the day, too, and having this odd sort of photosensitivity. Basically been falling asleep at night with a wet kitchen towel over my eyes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2022)

Since people were posting their college/university experiences a couple of pages back. 
Mine was reading books and papers. I ate the library.

You think you're going to go out, go to parties and get wild...and you do...but overwhelmingly it is books. 
By the time of my exams I was able to visualise the key literature I needed in my head, and then two months afterwards I had forgotten about 95% of it. :}



quoting_mungo said:


> Uuugh. While I’m glad I’m not doing worse than I am, fuck does this coughing suck. Proper rattling in my chest. Talking seems to make it worse, too. We’ll just have to see how long it keeps up, not like there’s anything else I _can_ do. Seems to be a pattern of me getting headachey later in the day, too, and having this odd sort of photosensitivity. Basically been falling asleep at night with a wet kitchen towel over my eyes.



Hot water with lemon, honey and whisky in it is my go-to palliative for throatiness, if that is any help.


----------



## Fatal (Jul 1, 2022)

Finding out that Technoblade died yesterday reminded me about my grandfather. He battled stage 4 cancer for 2 years. I miss him greatly.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Hot water with lemon, honey and whisky in it is my go-to palliative for throatiness, if that is any help.


I've got both red and black lemon teas (which are... sort of palatable as teas go, I guess?), though the sort of feeling miserable that would make me want those has pretty much passed (knock on wood). Just seems like talking more than a tiny bit puts a really weird tickle in my throat that has me coughing 'til I tear up. Been eating a lot of ice cream both to soothe my throat and to help with the stupid headaches. >( So ready to be done with this nonsense. Shoo, virus! Shoo!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 1, 2022)

Rimna said:


> There are not enough fully remote positions for me to submit a couple of applications a week, let alone a day. The entire population of Bulgaria is less than NYC.
> 
> This is not how things work here.



I need another tech at my shop. It starts at $14/hr. Yeah, I’m not helping.

Since you seem to be fluent in English, there has to be some kind or remote work you can do. I wonder if a transcription service like scribie would care about your citizenship.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 1, 2022)

I finally allowed my doctor to administer a pneumonia vaccination yesterday. Now my shoulder at the injection site is hot and I feel like I have the flu. FML.

Also, the doc said my last blood draw three months ago showed diminished kidney function. Yesterday's blood draw said function was normal. Now it makes me wonder which test was right.  Double FML.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 1, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Most freelance online jobs such as 5ca, rev and amazon jobs are not available in my country.
> 
> The guy in the video doesn't give anything specific to do, and he went on to say that I don't buy groceries because I need food to survive but because it's convenient.  Says I should grow my own food and become a farmer. I don't think he has an idea of how the world works.
> 
> ...


Are Appen jobs available in your country? Yesterday I got an email from them, and they are offering part-time job opportunities where you need to evaluate content, images, videos, ads, etc. that are relevant to you. Rates vary from $3.5 to $14 per hour, depending on the job.

They have an average score of 3.9 at the ProZ Blue Board. (ProZ is a sort of LinkedIn for translators, where many professionals and companies are registered, and Blue Board is where they evaluate their experience with said companies.) Negative comments I saw seem to be more related to specific jobs than Appen itself.

Oh, and you're free to register your profile at ProZ too, and activate email notifications of new jobs, if you're interested in translation. Just today, I have received 5 job notifications, but obviously that will vary depending on the language pair one works with, and you will compete with other users. Jobs range from full-time to single tasks, and they may or may not require usage of specific software.

Not sure how much that helps, but I thought I'd try sharing the options I know


----------



## Rimna (Jul 1, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I need another tech at my shop. It starts at $14/hr. Yeah, I’m not helping.
> 
> Since you seem to be fluent in English, there has to be some kind or remote work you can do. I wonder if a transcription service like scribie would care about your citizenship.





Guifrog said:


> Are Appen jobs available in your country? Yesterday I got an email from them, and they are offering part-time job opportunities where you need to evaluate content, images, videos, ads, etc. that are relevant to you. Rates vary from $3.5 to $14 per hour, depending on the job.
> 
> They have an average score of 3.9 at the ProZ Blue Board. (ProZ is a sort of LinkedIn for translators, where many professionals and companies are registered, and Blue Board is where they evaluate their experience with said companies.) Negative comments I saw seem to be more related to specific jobs than Appen itself.
> 
> ...



I will try these two tomorrow and I'll let you know if they are available here. 
it's currenlty 1 AM and I'll be going to bed soon. 

Thanks :3


----------



## ben909 (Jul 1, 2022)

... so there was something sharp on the area just aside of my door,  and it seems all of my bandages have no sticky left on them


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 1, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Also, the doc said my last blood draw three months ago showed diminished kidney function. Yesterday's blood draw said function was normal. Now it makes me wonder which test was right. Double FML.


I’m not a doctor or anything, so I may have gotten something wrong, but my understanding is that blood labs indicating diminished kidney function are basically detecting waste products or enzymes or similar in the blood. Depending on how close to the threshold value your tests were, could be something as simple as what you’d eaten or how well hydrated you were from one time to the next.

Basing this on the fact that muttcat’s values actually improved a tad while on kidney diet, and even before he went on prescription food he had had iffy kidney values one year and fine values the next. 

Hopefully you’re looking at a best case scenario there.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 1, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I finally allowed my doctor to administer a pneumonia vaccination yesterday. Now my shoulder at the injection site is hot and I feel like I have the flu. FML.
> 
> Also, the doc said my last blood draw three months ago showed diminished kidney function. Yesterday's blood draw said function was normal. Now it makes me wonder which test was right.  Double FML.


They both are.  If it is large blood cell, it was a possible kidney stone formation that dissolved.  I get those due to burn pit exposure (plastics and chemical).   but @quoting_mungo is right, even mild dehydration will show as diminished function as there isn'tenough fluid to push stuff down.  If it was the Vet Administration, they treat both tests as correct soI see it roughly the same.  If both came back bad, it'd be different but one good and one impaired is still ok.  It just means monitor the weight and diet to me.

Pneumonia vaccine has aburning sensation as a potential side effect.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 1, 2022)

@Rimna , Upwork could be useful as well.



			https://www.upwork.com/hire/bg/


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 2, 2022)

Notified a company bought my contract and now I have to recompete my job.

fml.


----------



## Kope (Jul 2, 2022)

It’s been so hard being alone for such a long time. I have no to hold or love. No one to care for or vice versa. This pain has brought me to tears more than my leg has funnily enough.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 2, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s been so hard being alone for such a long time. I have no to hold or love. No one to care for or vice versa. This pain has brought me to tears more than my leg has funnily enough.


If I ever get the means to, I would visit you so you would have someone to hold and keep you compony in person.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 2, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> Are Appen jobs available in your country? Yesterday I got an email from them, and they are offering part-time job opportunities where you need to evaluate content, images, videos, ads, etc. that are relevant to you. Rates vary from $3.5 to $14 per hour, depending on the job.
> 
> They have an average score of 3.9 at the ProZ Blue Board. (ProZ is a sort of LinkedIn for translators, where many professionals and companies are registered, and Blue Board is where they evaluate their experience with said companies.) Negative comments I saw seem to be more related to specific jobs than Appen itself.
> 
> ...



Okay that site works. I registered and I can see a few projects. There's nothing I can do at the moment as it requires translation to different languages, but I'll check it daily and see if I can actually do the jobs or get paid for them.

Thank you.

I'll try the sites provided by @Borophagus Metropolis and @Miles Marsalis tomorrow because today was very busy and I wasn't home for most of the day.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 2, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Okay that site works. I registered and I can see a few projects. There's nothing I can do at the moment as it requires translation to different languages, but I'll check it daily and see if I can actually do the jobs or get paid for them.
> 
> Thank you.


No prob. If that's ProZ, it's common to appear jobs that ask for translation to different languages, but they're usually directed towards many people so you can choose to apply for your own, single language.

You're free to check out Appen too. They'll just probably ask for your ID, but you decide how much that matters overall


----------



## Rimna (Jul 2, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> No prob. If that's ProZ, it's common to appear jobs that ask for translation to different languages, but they're usually directed towards many people so you can choose to apply for your own, single language.
> 
> You're free to check out Appen too. They'll just probably ask for your ID, but you decide how much that matters overall



Oh, yeah that was for Appen, I forgot to mention.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Notified a company bought my contract and now I have to recompete my job.
> 
> fml.



Good luck, Minerva. You can boss this.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 2, 2022)

Chick-fil-A puts way too much fucking sugar in their sweet tea, can barely taste the tea flavor. Cracker Barrel and Zaxby's tea is dope.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Chick-fil-A puts way too much fucking sugar in their sweet tea, can barely taste the tea flavor. Cracker Barrel and Zaxby's tea is dope.



I was in Bermuda for a few days some years back and oh my god peach tea. I probably consumed my annual sugar requirement right there and then.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 2, 2022)

fireworks are a a fully justified reason to wipe out humanity.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 2, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> fireworks are a a fully justified reason to wipe out humanity.


Hold my drink while we set the desert on fire....


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 2, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> fireworks are a a fully justified reason to wipe out humanity.


You make Coldsteel the Hedgehog look spherical with that edge


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hold my drink while we set the desert on fire....


i swear to god: yesterday was canada day so some jack asses were shooting off fireworks in the park last night (almost right next to my fucking house,too) and then after a few goes of it,it started to thunder storm. all the while i was worrying about the cats that roam around here and hoping that it wasn't bothering them too much.

i hate fireworks so fucking much.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 2, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Chick-fil-A puts way too much fucking sugar in their sweet tea, can barely taste the tea flavor. Cracker Barrel and Zaxby's tea is dope.



Just ask for a second cup with just water and pour half of the sugary iced tea into it. I don't know what other places are like but here in Texas most eateries will give you a free courtesy cup of water if you ask nicely. 

Now you have twice the iced tea, both flavored to your satisfaction.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Amazon.

Can deliver expensive electronics in 3 days, sometimes less, across the world.

Can't deliver a cheap set of cables from a location that's a 3-hour drive from my house in 4 days.

Apparently it's had multiple delays coming out of the warehouse that actually does the deliveries to my area.

I think this is only the second time I've had this many delays in a package, and last time this happened the package was lost before it reached the first delivery point.

Trouble is... it is extremely difficult to find SATA III cables within 50 miles of me and I need one to hook up my new hard drive.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 2, 2022)

RAM said:


> Just ask for a second cup with just water and pour half of the sugary iced tea into it. I don't know what other places are like but here in Texas most eateries will give you a free courtesy cup of water if you ask nicely.
> 
> Now you have twice the iced tea, both flavored to your satisfaction.


I don't like my sweet tea watered down either.


----------



## Kope (Jul 3, 2022)

I hate life


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 3, 2022)

Saw an outburst recently, some obviously high woman screaming at an Asian cashier, I think she demanded to be talked to in arabic, also something about how the cashier shouldn't judge as she eats dogs and cats because why the fuck not. Same supermarket that has both sides of the entrance constantly stalked by beggars (which they can fuck off, I'm not going to further fuel your drug problems), one of them ran past me I think specifically to give me a shoulder kick, all I can remember of his appearance is a fucking evil smile

Tired of this shitty dump of a city, I'm out
It didn't use to be that way, seems like large cities are going to shit everywhere


----------



## Kope (Jul 3, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Saw an outburst recently, some obviously high woman screaming at an Asian cashier, I think she demanded to be talked to in arabic, also something about how the cashier shouldn't judge as she eats dogs and cats because why the fuck not. Same supermarket that has both sides of the entrance constantly stalked by beggars (which they can fuck off, I'm not going to further fuel your drug problems), one of them ran past me I think specifically to give me a shoulder kick, all I can remember of his appearance is a fucking evil smile
> 
> Tired of this shitty dump of a city, I'm out
> It didn't use to be that way, seems like large cities are going to shit everywhere


The more people that gather the more trouble usually. Sucks that racists still exists too.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> The more people that gather the more trouble usually. Sucks that racists still exists too.


Yes, excessive human density is a stupidity accelerator especially when drugs flow


----------



## Kope (Jul 3, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yes, excessive human density is a stupidity accelerator especially when drugs flow


Drugs do feel good


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> Drugs do feel good


They're to mood what a credit card is to budget, have them only if you can go without, otherwise they'll inevitably make your problems worse


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 3, 2022)

For any minors reading this thread, obviously don't ever consider taking illicit drugs, and only take strong prescribed drugs under the instruction of your doctor. 

Just, for the record, kiddies.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> I finally allowed my doctor to administer a pneumonia vaccination yesterday. Now my shoulder at the injection site is hot and I feel like I have the flu. FML.
> 
> Also, the doc said my last blood draw three months ago showed diminished kidney function. Yesterday's blood draw said function was normal. Now it makes me wonder which test was right.  Double FML.



Kidney function might be described as 'normal' or 'diminished' based on a threshold value. *
You might be hovering just around this value, sometimes scoring just above and sometimes just below; your Doctor should provide more detailed discussion and send you notes explaining the results. 

*A very simple index of kidney function based on combining blood and urine tests to estimate 'filtration rate', and a value below 90ml/min is often considered diminished.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> I hate life


Why?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2022)

Here is the chonk Chester, neighbors cat, snuggling with my shoes after I refused to get anymore cat hair on me. I had to crop it because xenforo kept saying it was too large hurhurhur.




Between losing my new new art pen within a few weeks of having it and life and mental state, imma just be head-desking for a year or two.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 3, 2022)

my life has no meaning.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Amazon.
> 
> Can deliver expensive electronics in 3 days, sometimes less, across the world.
> 
> ...


Update on the cables: It's pretty evident they're not going to arrive today, so I simply redid the order with a different seller and will have to wait another weekend to install this hard drive.  There simply aren't enough sellers locally for SATA III cables, I HAVE to order them online.

I don't know if you can ask for a refund on items you bought with Amazon points, but I will try it with the first set.


----------



## Kope (Jul 3, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Why?


It hurts


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> It hurts


But, your leg is broke?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 3, 2022)

Kind of an anti-vent?

I'm feeling better today, fever broke yesterday and my body only hurts half as bad as it did. I was feeling like full blown flu except no coughing or congestion. Now it's just aching all over. I have this same reaction every time to having a flu shot, just not this bad. That's all.

Where's that extra strength Tylenol?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 3, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> But, your leg is broke?



Mine are


----------



## cherryish (Jul 4, 2022)

I’m seriously so sick of everything right now. I went to a bar for the first time last night and it was the first time I really felt alive while being around other people. Nothing negative crossed my mind at all after I downed my fourth drink out of however many I had, I lost count… 

I feel like such a disgusting person. I’m so selfish. I crave things I know I’ll never have, but it doesn’t keep me from thinking about them. 

I can’t shake the feeling that everyone just tolerates me instead of genuinely wanting me around. Some days I think it’d just be best to disappear, but I don’t even know how to pull off something like that. I don’t even have the self control to get away from the people I care about. 

I’m sick of sugar coating my emotions. I’m sick of being too scared to be real with people. I want to have enough self love to defend myself with a simple “Hey, you’re being rude and I don’t appreciate it.” when someone has crossed a line, especially within my family. 

I don’t know how to love myself. I don’t know how to stop wanting things I can’t have. I don’t know how to ask for help. Nothing makes sense and I don’t know how to escape from this hell I’ve built with my own fucking hands.


----------



## LameFox (Jul 4, 2022)

I suspect every human that ever lived wanted things they couldn't have. Why do you think you shouldn't?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 4, 2022)

Wow, I'm getting a rundown of Anthrocon Pittsburgh and holy s***balls is it a mess.


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 4, 2022)

No matter how hard I try, I can't draw anymore.

Obviously I do draw, but not like I used to. As a kid I spent hours every day making art, just an endless flow of ideas. I made reference sheets, portraits, commissions, comics with my friends, fully colored landscapes, graphics for websites, pixel art assets for a literal game I was making, even a few animations that I posted on Youtube.

Now... I dunno, I get an occasional burst of energy and draw a few simple pieces, but I get burned out so fast and always wind up with a headache. No matter what I do to try to keep going, I can only draw for a few days before I fall back into another slump that lasts for weeks, sometimes months. Plus, everything I draw feels stiff and uninspired. Makes me want to cry every time I think about it. I don't know what's wrong with me.

I want to go back. I endured so much as a kid, it was the worst part of my entire life and I never want to go through that again, but I feel like I was more "me" back then than I am now. I just want to be "me" again.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> No matter how hard I try, I can't draw anymore.
> 
> Obviously I do draw, but not like I used to. As a kid I spent hours every day making art, just an endless flow of ideas. I made reference sheets, portraits, commissions, comics with my friends, fully colored landscapes, graphics for websites, pixel art assets for a literal game I was making, even a few animations that I posted on Youtube.
> 
> ...


I don't think that's particularly uncommon. My sister used to draw all the time, but of course now she's an adult with a kid and a job and has many responsibilities. What do you think changed for you?


----------



## Fluxbender (Jul 4, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> No matter how hard I try, I can't draw anymore.
> 
> Obviously I do draw, but not like I used to. As a kid I spent hours every day making art, just an endless flow of ideas. I made reference sheets, portraits, commissions, comics with my friends, fully colored landscapes, graphics for websites, pixel art assets for a literal game I was making, even a few animations that I posted on Youtube.
> 
> ...


I have a very similar problem to this. Can't be bothered to draw anything anymore, always feel tired and/or burned out, and its getting worse with years. I really hope it's just sleep or depression and not age...


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 4, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Wow, I'm getting a rundown of Anthrocon Pittsburgh and holy s***balls is it a mess.


I’ve been hearing this a lot…. why? I was there and it was a great time. Not sure why everyone’s saying it was a mess or bad.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

it's the .hack// 20th anniversary and still no news of a proper VR game.>:T


----------



## Kope (Jul 4, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> No matter how hard I try, I can't draw anymore.
> 
> Obviously I do draw, but not like I used to. As a kid I spent hours every day making art, just an endless flow of ideas. I made reference sheets, portraits, commissions, comics with my friends, fully colored landscapes, graphics for websites, pixel art assets for a literal game I was making, even a few animations that I posted on Youtube.
> 
> ...


Same


----------



## Kope (Jul 4, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I’ve been hearing this a lot…. why? I was there and it was a great time. Not sure why everyone’s saying it was a mess or bad.


I heard the police were acting up there


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 4, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I’ve been hearing this a lot…. why? I was there and it was a great time. Not sure why everyone’s saying it was a mess or bad.


One of the big issues would be this: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543784715655733251


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 4, 2022)

It took me forever to get my charcoal grill started.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 4, 2022)

And I overcooked my steak.

Still delicious AF tho


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 4, 2022)

Kope said:


> I heard the police were acting up there


Doesn’t surprise me lol. An officer was extremely rude to me when I was asking for directions lol.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 5, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I’ve been hearing this a lot…. why? I was there and it was a great time. Not sure why everyone’s saying it was a mess or bad.


I think the problem was the off-duty cops hired.  I will admit I don't know the whole story.  But it seems like it was a lot of intolerance and misunderstandings, except the off duty cops took things a little more serious than they were.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I think the problem was the off-duty cops hired.  I will admit I don't know the whole story.  But it seems like it was a lot of intolerance and misunderstandings, except the off duty cops took things a little more serious than they were.


When you said “a mess” I was initially under the impression that it was gonna be another post complaining about the BDSM/adult oriented activities lol. I’ve seen _way _too many posts whining about there being BDSM gear or adult-oriented spaces at a convention for an adult-oriented fandom. Granted, a lot of the complaints seem to be coming from minors over on TikTok but it is rather annoying when the entire convention was really fun AND the con does a great job ID checking and preventing minors from entering adult-only spaces.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 5, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> When you said “a mess” I was initially under the impression that it was gonna be another post complaining about the BDSM/adult oriented activities lol. I’ve seen _way _too many posts whining about there being BDSM gear or adult-oriented spaces at a convention for an adult-oriented fandom. Granted, a lot of the complaints seem to be coming from minors over on TikTok but it is rather annoying when the entire convention was really fun AND the con does a great job ID checking and preventing minors from entering adult-only spaces.


What goes on between two consenting adults in the privacy of their own abode is not my concern unless it is illegal (incest, rape, drugs, etc), medically life-threatening (asphyxiation, heart attack, stroke, etc), or harmful (self-harm, harmful to others, suicidal ideation, screams for help, fire, etc).  I may not be into it, may be even against it, but I try not to judge unless one of the above.  And the adult areas are usually fairly good at keeping out minors at most conventions.

A "mess" is the off-duty cops and their interaction and intolerance as that's not just a public relations and interactive disaster for them, it negatively impacts the city of Pittsburgh and Anthrocon as well.  Additionally, it calls into question law enforcement bias, professionalism, and discipline.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 5, 2022)

went to a fourth of july festival. on one hand it was a super fun and memorable spectacle, huge green park on a sunny day, hundreds of people, lots of food stalls and activities, setting up blankets and chairs waiting until nightfall for the fireworks whilst spending time with siblings.

on the other hand though, i left feeling pretty sad and sulky, watching people around my age and teenagers being normal and happy all day, spending time with friends, being goofy and making memories together. knowing that i've never had that in life and may never will, grieving on the inside over the fact that life has passed me by and will continue to do so

feels like every instance of me going out to cheer myself up always has to be bitter sweet


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 5, 2022)

Going crazy land.
Wife gone for month for extended family stay, so I'm on my own.  Stupid insomnia, crying, and loneliness...I miss my partner and kids!
I should get a dog or something if my stupid mental issues didn't get in the way.  Why she puts up with me, I'll never know, but I miss her comforting me when I get lost in thought or myself and need reality brought back.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 5, 2022)

There is a special place in hell for whoever decided designing bookshelves with a fixed shelf in the middle would be a good idea. I get that it helps with making it not wobbly, but it would make my life so much easier if I didn't have to work around needing to essentially fill two shorter bookshelves. So many books currently sitting spine-up instead of spine-out. >.<

Also I'm now coughing even worse than I was because it turns out books and shelves that haven't been touched in a long while end up covered in dust.  But at least now my crime fiction is moved to a different set of shelves (well, two sets, because I could only make so much room in one place without needing to do more rejiggering than I had the energy/patience for, so the last few books had to go sit elsewhere for now).

Moving the SFF will have to wait, probably until boyfriend's back home and can tall for me. Because my fear of heights can only take so much hopping up and down a stepstool, and due to the nature of shelves (namely, their finite length) there's a lot of "take book from shelf A, move it to shelf B, shift everything over" to be done. But given I have a stack about two foot tall of books that need shelved _in that section alone_, well... At least moving the erotica was nice and easy. XD (It's all of three books. So, like...)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> went to a fourth of july festival. on one hand it was a super fun and memorable spectacle, huge green park on a sunny day, hundreds of people, lots of food stalls and activities, setting up blankets and chairs waiting until nightfall for the fireworks whilst spending time with siblings.
> 
> on the other hand though, i left feeling pretty sad and sulky, watching people around my age and teenagers being normal and happy all day, spending time with friends, being goofy and making memories together. knowing that i've never had that in life and may never will, grieving on the inside over the fact that life has passed me by and will continue to do so
> 
> feels like every instance of me going out to cheer myself up always has to be bitter sweet


It's 'Fear of missing out' or 'FOMO'. 

A lot of people feel it, but it's important not to let it spoil the time when you're actually doing things. 
I'm glad you had a good time with your siblings and got to see fireworks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 5, 2022)

I didn’t even get to see fireworks. Too busy doing things. Like drinking vodka.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 5, 2022)

Next week.

The floor gets put in next week, and then I can begin the process of unpacking the garage and putting my room back together.  I will be so _done_ with not having access to any of my belongings.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 5, 2022)

i feel bad for posting so soon after i already have, but i had my first emotional breakdown in therapy today. the session consisted of lots of super long awkward pauses and my therapist continuously suggesting small things that don't mean anything to me. after gently deflecting a lot of the things she suggested she finally just said "believe it or not a lot of the work is done outside of here". i responded "that's the problem, because i can't help myself". she said "well do you think that maybe a lot of the things stopping you from having a normal life are just feelings?" and i just cracked super bad. 

i went on a 20 minute tirade about how helpless and debilitated i am in this world, and how i grieve every single day about how i will never be normal, and how i would give everything to just make it all stop, and that hardly any of it is just "feelings". she then continued to confirm things that i already knew - that she can only provide tools and that i can only help myself. and thats the worst part about it all to me. it made everything feel worse the more she emphasized it. to feel so helpless and hopeless, only for somebody to reaffirm again and again that nobody can help me. to be so alone in madness and perpetual dread, only to be given further reason to believe that i will always be this way.

"i think it's unhealthy to compare yourself to others"

its hard not to do that when thats what life is full of - the reality is, life is unfair. you cant ignore it. and the fact that i have some of the most unfair cards dealt to me possible and the idea that i just have to cope and deal with it for the 5-6 next decades that i live while everybody else around me are surviving and thriving so casually is fucking torture and i would give everything to end it all not to be subjected to that. 

all she could do is agree that it's all unfair, and i cried for a good 5 minutes in front of her. 

i wish i remember exactly what words from start to finish i used in that vent to her, because i put it in a way thats more coherent and intelligent than i have ever put it in text.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I didn’t even get to see fireworks. Too busy doing things. Like drinking vodka.



I wish I had vodka


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 6, 2022)

This will upset some so I apologize in advance.  

Begin interviews for two new jobs, both are mine to take since engineering is in demand and both are hard to fill.  One requires moving which will pass off fam, other let's me stay but I sacrifice happiness and mobility.

Neither option is good.  I hope something changes, but likely won't.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 6, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i feel bad for posting so soon after i already have, but i had my first emotional breakdown in therapy today. the session consisted of lots of super long awkward pauses and my therapist continuously suggesting small things that don't mean anything to me. after gently deflecting a lot of the things she suggested she finally just said "believe it or not a lot of the work is done outside of here". i responded "that's the problem, because i can't help myself". she said "well do you think that maybe a lot of the things stopping you from having a normal life are just feelings?" and i just cracked super bad.
> 
> i went on a 20 minute tirade about how helpless and debilitated i am in this world, and how i grieve every single day about how i will never be normal, and how i would give everything to just make it all stop, and that hardly any of it is just "feelings". she then continued to confirm things that i already knew - that she can only provide tools and that i can only help myself. and thats the worst part about it all to me. it made everything feel worse the more she emphasized it. to feel so helpless and hopeless, only for somebody to reaffirm again and again that nobody can help me. to be so alone in madness and perpetual dread, only to be given further reason to believe that i will always be this way.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the 4th was somewhat fun for you; maybe spending some time with your siblings more often might be helpful to a degree.

But about the session, it's kind of therapist's job to be there for you through that breakdown and just generally hear you out while working with you toward a breakthrough. It could actually help that you were so candid with her since she may now have a better idea of what you are dealing with. Right now, the best thing you can do is probably be as upfront with her as possible so you can help her help you.

I'm sorry about the breakdown, though.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 6, 2022)

In the last couple of weeks I've received two calls from unknown numbers on Viber. I had "viber in" available(meaning non-viber phones can dial me on my viber). The first call registered in my phone's call logs too, but the second only on my viber. The first number was Albanian and the second was Ukranian. Okay, so what?

My mother received two calls from almost identical phone numbers but she doesn't use viber. And we are using different phone providers. No one else in my family, or any of our friends, have been called by identical random unknown numbers in the same day. I looked up these numbers and they appear to be coming out of the same place, and are tagged as "wireless phone numbers", which I don't know what it means - they didn't show as cellular or toll-free or voip.

This is getting fucky.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm glad the 4th was somewhat fun for you; maybe spending some time with your siblings more often might be helpful to a degree.
> 
> But about the session, it's kind of therapist's job to be there for you through that breakdown and just generally hear you out while working with you toward a breakthrough. It could actually help that you were so candid with her since she may now have a better idea of what you are dealing with. Right now, the best thing you can do is probably be as upfront with her as possible so you can help her help you.
> 
> I'm sorry about the breakdown, though.


none of it will matter. only reason i go at this point is cause it doesnt inconvenience me. any help this could ever provide me is surface level as fuck. i dont resonate with a single thing she says. the way people hold this in such high regard and it means very little to me puts a lot into perspective for me. it validates my worst assumptions. leaves no room for hope. i'll never shake this view on life. you would have to change the fundamental way the world works to save me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 6, 2022)

Rayd said:


> none of it will matter. only reason i go at this point is cause it doesnt inconvenience me. any help this could ever provide me is surface level as fuck. i dont resonate with a single thing she says. the way people hold this in such high regard and it means very little to me puts a lot into perspective for me. it validates my worst assumptions. leaves no room for hope. i'll never shake this view on life. you would have to change the fundamental way the world works to save me.


With respect and the disclaimer that I'm not a therapist, I think you're not supposed to resonate with what she says at this point since you started therapy relatively recently. Her role at this point is probably more to get you to think what you're dealing with and why you came to her in the first place. She also needs you explain exactly what you're thinking so she knows where you are and what your issues are exactly. 

This is basically where she is getting to know you and getting you to dig to what you think are the core of your problems. 

I think this is also, though you definitely don't feel this way, the easier part for you since you tend to be highly introspective and honest about what you are feeling and thinking, so this could help her get a greater grip on what you're going through. 

I'm also going to throw out, even though it's not my business, that you should talk over your feelings about taking the medication she prescribed so you both can work something you're comfortable with.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 6, 2022)

Rimna said:


> In the last couple of weeks I've received two calls from unknown numbers on Viber. I had "viber in" available(meaning non-viber phones can dial me on my viber). The first call registered in my phone's call logs too, but the second only on my viber. The first number was Albanian and the second was Ukranian. Okay, so what?
> 
> My mother received two calls from almost identical phone numbers but she doesn't use viber. And we are using different phone providers. No one else in my family, or any of our friends, have been called by identical random unknown numbers in the same day. I looked up these numbers and they appear to be coming out of the same place, and are tagged as "wireless phone numbers", which I don't know what it means - they didn't show as cellular or toll-free or voip.
> 
> This is getting fucky.


It could be a phone campaign, or scam, targeting your region, which would explain you and your mom get calls from similar phone numbers, probably generated to prevent people from blocking them.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It could be a phone campaign, or scam, targeting your region, which would explain you and your mom get calls from similar phone numbers, probably generated to prevent people from blocking them.



At best it's just a scam. I'd hope so because I am exceptionally paranoid about sharing my personal phone number anywhere and if it's ended up on some sort of list or a paste bin, I'd be very VERY concerned.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 6, 2022)

Rimna said:


> At best it's just a scam. I'd hope so because I am exceptionally paranoid about sharing my personal phone number anywhere and if it's ended up on some sort of list or a paste bin, I'd be very VERY concerned.


I don't share my personal or work phone number either with entities I don't know, so I get you.

Provided you're certain it's a scam, I'd say don't pick up, since that will give the scammers or callers confirmation that its a working number; they could try to target you with a different number or add you to a list for calling campaigns.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jul 6, 2022)

i havent seen my [FRIEND] riley on disc today, i been worried all day : [


----------



## Rimna (Jul 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't share my personal or work phone number either with entities I don't know, so I get you.
> 
> Provided you're certain it's a scam, I'd say don't pick up, since that will give the scammers or callers confirmation that its a working number; they could try to target you with a different number or add you to a list for calling campaigns.



I never said I picked up or I will pick up. There is no circumstance under which I will ever pick up an unknown international call coming from any phone number, let alone from Albania and Ukraine - countries that are not even in the EU. It makes absolutely zero sense for me or my mother to ever receive any phone calls coming from Albania or Ukraine.

I literally reverse-searched the numbers and I got dodgy results. Unless I get a text message from them doxing me and my family, describing in detail what we're doing, and threatening to murder them in excruciating detail unless I pick up - there's no way I will ever do that.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I wish I had vodka



I’d send you some, but it probably wouldn’t make it.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’d send you some, but it probably wouldn’t make it.



*Rimna has reacted to your post with RIP*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 6, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I never said I picked up or I will pick up. There is no circumstance under which I will ever pick up an unknown international call coming from any phone number, let alone from Albania and Ukraine - countries that are not even in the EU. It makes absolutely zero sense for me or my mother to ever receive any phone calls coming from Albania or Ukraine.
> 
> I literally reverse-searched the numbers and I got dodgy results. Unless I get a text message from them doxing me and my family, describing in detail what we're doing, and threatening to murder them in excruciating detail unless I pick up - there's no way I will ever do that.


Wise policy, but also keep in mind that the callers might not even be from those countries; they could just be spoofing the numbers.

Be judicious, though.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Wise policy, but also keep in mind that the callers might not even be from those countries; they could just be spoofing the numbers.
> 
> Be judicious, though.



I like answering spam calls and just fucking with the assholes.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I like answering spam calls and just fucking with the assholes.


That can backfire, since something they are just confirming someone answers the number so they sell the information or more sophisticated scams delibrately get you talking to record a voiceprint to use.

I hate scam call and wrong number nuisances too, though.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> With respect and the disclaimer that I'm not a therapist, I think you're not supposed to resonate with what she says at this point since you started therapy relatively recently. Her role at this point is probably more to get you to think what you're dealing with and why you came to her in the first place. She also needs you explain exactly what you're thinking so she knows where you are and what your issues are exactly.
> 
> This is basically where she is getting to know you and getting you to dig to what you think are the core of your problems.
> 
> ...


obviously i'm not supposed to feel any sort of positive effects right away, that's not what i'm trying to imply. i can just tell that this is going to be the most underwhelming, trivial form of help i've ever gotten based on the things we have already tried. the pattern i've been sensing is that the attention is diverted away from my issues and redirected towards changing my outlook on them (not to mention in the most bare bones way). and i really don't like that. 

i know that kind of approach won't work for me. because the biggest vice on my mental health is the fact that i can't and don't want to live with the fact that i'm on a lesser playing field than the average person. i can't bear the fact that it takes so much for me to do things that everyone else can do so casually. i can't bear with the fact that people have what i don't out of privilege. i don't want to continue living with myself. i feel sick and anxious in the confines of my own life, my own being. miracles have to happen to turn my life around. i don't WANT to be forced to be okay with everything that has happened to me and be okay with what my upbringing has made me, and left me without. and nothing can change that. nothing can change any of this. 

it's going to take years of extreme effort for me to obtain even a remote semblance of a normal life, and that won't even be enough for me to be happy. i KNOW for a fact my mind is going to want to make up for all the lost years and want so desperately to be extraordinary in some way like the people that have had the free time and tools and support growing up that i didnt. going from sub-human to average won't be enough for me. i know im going to want more. and i know that is very unlikely to ever happen.

these outlooks of mine are deep rooted dead ends that are irreversible dark realities of my life. they aren't changable, fixable, mendable, or anything of the sort. whether things get better or not, i'm going to live with them for the rest of my life. and i don't want to do so any longer than i have to. it is truly torture.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 6, 2022)

Dear Whichever God of Madness has it in for me:

Please stop popping my tires.  I'll be a good girl, promise!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 6, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i can't bear the fact that it takes so much for me to do things that everyone else can do so casually.


Ever cross your mind that half of "everyone else" probably struggle with some of those things as well? Just because it looks casual to you doesn't mean it's effortless. It just means they're not letting on that they're struggling because _they're_ trying to keep up with the Joneses, too. Or, honestly, because there's societal pressure to be "okay."

It's ridiculous that "I'm fine, thanks, and you?" is the expected answer to "How are you doing?," but it is. And that's what a lot of people consciously or subconsciously feel obligated to live up to.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 6, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Ever cross your mind that half of "everyone else" probably struggle with some of those things as well? Just because it looks casual to you doesn't mean it's effortless. It just means they're not letting on that they're struggling because _they're_ trying to keep up with the Joneses, too. Or, honestly, because there's societal pressure to be "okay."
> 
> It's ridiculous that "I'm fine, thanks, and you?" is the expected answer to "How are you doing?," but it is. And that's what a lot of people consciously or subconsciously feel obligated to live up to.


i'm well aware of that. taking up any kind of adult obligation takes effort, but some have a lot more difficulty than others, which is what i'm referring to. the average amount of work it would take to do those things is so foreign to me because for me, it's a nigh inability, which is why i _perceptionally_ describe it as effortless. me venting about myself does not mean i'm ignorant of those who have difficulties too. even if others may have some of the same difficulties i do, my situation is extremely unique. not worse, not better, just unique. and i wish it wasn't so.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Ever cross your mind that half of "everyone else" probably struggle with some of those things as well? Just because it looks casual to you doesn't mean it's effortless. It just means they're not letting on that they're struggling because _they're_ trying to keep up with the Joneses, too. Or, honestly, because there's societal pressure to be "okay."
> 
> It's ridiculous that "I'm fine, thanks, and you?" is the expected answer to "How are you doing?," but it is. And that's what a lot of people consciously or subconsciously feel obligated to live up to.



I’m shitty, thanks for asking. I crossfade the pain away and watch bad shows on Netflix.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jul 6, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> It's ridiculous that "I'm fine, thanks, and you?" is the expected answer to "How are you doing?," but it is.


It makes the question worthless. Why have it be open-ended if you only want one answer? Just say, 'tell me that you're fine, 'cause that's what I want to hear'. Oh how I wish society said they what they meant.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 6, 2022)

Rayd said:


> obviously i'm not supposed to feel any sort of positive effects right away, that's not what i'm trying to imply. i can just tell that this is going to be the most underwhelming, trivial form of help i've ever gotten based on the things we have already tried. the pattern i've been sensing is that the attention is diverted away from my issues and redirected towards changing my outlook on them (not to mention in the most bare bones way). and i really don't like that.
> 
> i know that kind of approach won't work for me. because the biggest vice on my mental health is the fact that i can't and don't want to live with the fact that i'm on a lesser playing field than the average person. i can't bear the fact that it takes so much for me to do things that everyone else can do so casually. i can't bear with the fact that people have what i don't out of privilege. i don't want to continue living with myself. i feel sick and anxious in the confines of my own life, my own being. miracles have to happen to turn my life around. i don't WANT to be forced to be okay with everything that has happened to me and be okay with what my upbringing has made me, and left me without. and nothing can change that. nothing can change any of this.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to imply that you should be feeling positive results from therapy. Sorry if I came off that way. I meant to say that this is more of the exploratory phase of therapy at this point since you just started and it can be rough.

That said, there's a few things you said that I just want to talk about, so I'm going to do so to best of my abilities. 

@quoting_mungo is right about societal expectations and surface concern about what people are going through, though I'd add that you need to come to terms with what you're dealing with on your own timetable, in your own way, since you are dealing with very specific issues, including the loss of time and a parent. That is a lot to overcome, though therapy can give you a roadmap and support to do that.

Regarding the time you've lost, I'm not downplaying that, but you're 20-21 ... you've got your 20s, then your 30s ahead of you before you can begin say you're old. What you're dealing will take time to process and put in perspective, but you'll have enough time to enjoy adulthood relatively young if you work at it. I might sound pushy about this, but right now your top priority should be therapy and doing what you need to achieve even what you feel may be a mediocre level of functioning. You may feel you won't be happening living an average life, but I can guarantee you that is the first step to doing anything you might consider extraordinary later on in life since you need a foundation being able to cope with your grief and to provide yourself before you can do anything else.  I'd consider talking over the medications with your therapist since they could help you achieve some of things you want to do. 

Also, I remember you said that you didn't want to take mind-altering drugs that might numb the grief you want to remember and that might be forcing to be someone else. Now, I'm not a therapist, I'm not a pharmacist, and I don't know what the medication is or what it is treating. However, your therapist does know why she prescribed the medication and it may help to talk through with her about how it can help or at least have a conversation that can inform your ultimate choice. 

A lot of people, however, take medication for various psychological issues like depression and manage to lead normal or even extraordinary lives. Taking medication for psychological condition is just as normal taking medication for "physical" conditions like high blood pressure or diabetes, since your taking it to manage a condition that impairs your quality of life. It could be that this medication helps with a chemical imbalance in your brain in a way that will allow you to process your grief and anxiety better, rather than rewiring you like you think it will.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 6, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i'm well aware of that. taking up any kind of adult obligation takes effort, but some have a lot more difficulty than others, which is what i'm referring to. the average amount of work it would take to do those things is so foreign to me because for me, it's a nigh inability, which is why i _perceptionally_ describe it as effortless. me venting about myself does not mean i'm ignorant of those who have difficulties too. even if others may have some of the same difficulties i do, my situation is extremely unique. not worse, not better, just unique. and i wish it wasn't so.


Of course ability is individual, and you have every right to be frustrated with how you’re struggling. My point is that your perception of others’ reality often seems to be pretty rose-colored. And that’s something that is keeping you unhappier than you need to be. Not only are you comparing yourself to others (something we could all do to do less of), you’re comparing yourself to an idealized perception of them.

I’m not trying to say you need to eat your lumpy gruel because starving children in Africa. By all means, be dissatisfied with your lumpy gruel if you don’t enjoy it. Just take care that you’re not making yourself _more_ dissatisfied by making assumptions about what’s in other people’s bowls.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2022)

Apparently my self esteem is maxed out. Well shit.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 6, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Of course ability is individual, and you have every right to be frustrated with how you’re struggling. My point is that your perception of others’ reality often seems to be pretty rose-colored. And that’s something that is keeping you unhappier than you need to be. Not only are you comparing yourself to others (something we could all do to do less of), you’re comparing yourself to an idealized perception of them.
> 
> I’m not trying to say you need to eat your lumpy gruel because starving children in Africa. By all means, be dissatisfied with your lumpy gruel if you don’t enjoy it. Just take care that you’re not making yourself _more_ dissatisfied by making assumptions about what’s in other people’s bowls.


am i though? im comparing me, somebody who can't function, to other people, who can. it can be hard, or forced, but they do function. that's something that, regardless of perception, i cannot relate to.

its hard not to think about other people's lives when it's in your face all the time, not to mention, the entire basis of your understanding of life revolving around how unfair it is.

i'm about to make a pretty hyperbolic analogy, but i find it akin to being imprisoned almost. you constantly hear about what's going on "out there", and all you can do is sit around wasting away, wondering how you would be spending all the wasted time and potential had things have turned out better - but instead, you're left to rot and constantly think about "out there", unable to really do anything about it. when you're left with no other choice than to think, you do.


Miles Marsalis said:


> Regarding the time you've lost, I'm not downplaying that, but you're 20-21 ... you've got your 20s, then your 30s ahead of you before you can begin say you're old. What you're dealing will take time to process and put in perspective, but you'll have enough time to enjoy adulthood relatively young if you work at it.


age doesn't matter if everything leading up to the age of 21 has affected you in a way that sets the course for the rest of your life. even then, i guarantee you if i live long enough to see my 40's, i will have spent my 20's and 30's coping and rebuilding instead of living. there is no "youth" for me. that's been solidly predetermined.



Miles Marsalis said:


> Also, I remember you said that you didn't want to take mind-altering drugs that might numb the grief you want to remember and that might be forcing to be someone else. Now, I'm not a therapist, I'm not a pharmacist, and I don't know what the medication is or what it is treating. However, your therapist does know why she prescribed the medication and it may help to talk through with her about how it can help or at least have a conversation that can inform your ultimate choice.
> 
> A lot of people, however, take medication for various psychological issues like depression and manage to lead normal or even extraordinary lives. Taking medication for psychological condition is just as normal taking medication for "physical" conditions like high blood pressure or diabetes, since your taking it to manage a condition that impairs your quality of life. It could be that this medication helps with a chemical imbalance in your brain in a way that will allow you to process your grief and anxiety better, rather than rewiring you like you think it will.


it is an undeniable fact these medications i've been described have a history of consistent side effects varying in severity and longevity. and i do not care enough for medication to pursue any others. i care a lot about my body and brain in particular because it's all i have. what little personality and conscious i have left is the only thing i know. it's the last thing standing, aside from the basic tangible necessities.

i did talk to her about the medications. and she suggested electroconvulsive therapy, which i am also not willing to do either. i dont want these things to be the means for me getting better if it's just going to take a piece of my health with it.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I like answering spam calls and just fucking with the assholes.



A few things:
I do not speak Albanian or Ukrainian. I do not want to speak English to unknown people who can then use a recording of me saying "yes" as a form of verbally signing a contract with them. 
If I pick up an international number, especially one from non-eu numbers, I will be charged for the call. There's a really high chance that when I pick up, my phone credit will be maxed out and the money will go to the scamners. There's also a chance that I will keep getting charged and maxed out every month after I pick up once, until I cancel my contract and have the number shut down.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2022)

Rimna said:


> A few things:
> I do not speak Albanian or Ukrainian. I do not want to speak English to unknown people who can then use a recording of me saying "yes" as a form of verbally signing a contract with them.
> If I pick up an international number, especially one from non-eu numbers, I will be charged for the call. There's a really high chance that when I pick up, my phone credit will be maxed out and the money will go to the scamners. There's also a chance that I will keep getting charged and maxed out every month after I pick up once, until I cancel my contract and have the number shut down.



Oh sure, I wouldn’t pick up any number if I had to pay for it.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 7, 2022)

I feel left out - I only get the calls notifying me my warranty on my vehicle has expired. NO shit. One is a 1997 Ford truck, the other a 2005 Ford Explorer.

Actually, their not calls I picked up, technically. I don't answer odd numbers I don't know so they go to voicemail. Then, I have to clear my voicemail almost daily, since Verizon only gives me fifteen voicemails in my inbox. I can have more capacity with enhanced visual voicemail but hey, that more $$ per month.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 7, 2022)

Very, *very* much a vent. You have been warned.

I'm fucking done. I know myself and I know I'm probably not going to actually _stop_, but I'm so done with trying to work with people. I'm tired of giving, of compromising, of weighing risks and then tipping the scales just enough to make people happy, and then having it blow up in my face or come back to bite me in the ass. I don't even feel like there's boundaries I can set that won't deprive me just as much. I'm full of impotent anger and it's eating me. I'm out of ability to channel it. Stress baking doesn't cut it.

You know why there were mask mandates (not here, though, aside from like two weeks of unenforced nonsense on public transit during rush hour only), max occupancy regulations for shops, a ban on large gatherings, etc? Because there's enough selfish idiots out there who can't tell six feet from six inches and don't care about the people they're endangering because they equate "not high risk" with "no risk." And people have the fucking nerve to talk about bodily autonomy and calling efforts at fucking disease control "political."

Fuck the whole politicizing of human rights.
Fuck the xenophobia and ableism crawling all over every fucking tragedy.
Fuck the current social-cultural climate that makes it somewhat acceptable to say the quiet part out loud.

I'm just so fucking tired.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 7, 2022)

The sun is being such a bully. It roasted me with some sick burns


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The sun is being such a bully. It roasted me with some sick burns


Pfp checks out


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 7, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Very, *very* much a vent. You have been warned.
> 
> I'm fucking done. I know myself and I know I'm probably not going to actually _stop_, but I'm so done with trying to work with people. I'm tired of giving, of compromising, of weighing risks and then tipping the scales just enough to make people happy, and then having it blow up in my face or come back to bite me in the ass. I don't even feel like there's boundaries I can set that won't deprive me just as much. I'm full of impotent anger and it's eating me. I'm out of ability to channel it. Stress baking doesn't cut it.
> 
> ...


'Merica...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 7, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 'Merica...


I wish it were only there. Not that I want it anywhere, but I selfishly could do without it being all over my local area, yanno? While I haven't heard the bodily autonomy argument in so many words here, we've definitely got our share of pandemic deniers et al. The Oslo shooting last month got our xenophobes crawling out of the woodwork, complete with accusing media of having an agenda when they didn't jump at the chance to holler about the shooter's background and religion. Our next election is only just over two months away and I'm genuinely afraid of what it'll bring. I don't want to watch all this hate consuming my country.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 7, 2022)

I can't even get rid of socks without my parents' permission.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 7, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I can't even get rid of socks without my parents' permission.


They're just afraid you'll use them to free the house elves.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 7, 2022)

I just put in my resignation for a job I've been at for about 3 years, and hated for about 1 and a half years. I should feel ecstatic and joyful with a sense of freedom and yet.
I'm _scared_.
What if all my ssues with this job were inconsequential and I was just whiny? Maybe it wasn't that bad. What if I don't know how to do the work they want me to at my new job? What if my new job's bosses are even worse and even more disorganized than my current? I keep having the nagging feeling that I've made a dire mistake, and yet this is the same job that at times I'd be miserable at.
I got a new better paying job with more wfh days and I should be thrilled and I mean, its cool I got hired and all but...I just feel empty inside. Empty, scared, and anxious.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 7, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I can't even get rid of socks without my parents' permission.


Why are you asking for your parents permission over your belongings, aren't you 30? Its your stuff.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 7, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Why are you asking for your parents permission over your belongings, aren't you 30? Its your stuff.


They are very controlling.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 7, 2022)

I lost the trust of one of my pets and I'm in a state of utter despair. I can't make it better and I've been trying to end my life. I'm a failure, a monster and worthless.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 7, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I lost the trust of one of my pets and I'm in a state of utter despair. I can't make it better and I've been trying to end my life. I'm a failure, a monster and worthless.


No, please don’t.
I live with 2 people who have depression, it scares me when I think of them killing themselves. So when another person (even if it’s online) says they’re going to or are trying to do it, it scares me.
Don’t kill yourself, there are people out there who don’t think you’re a monster or worthless. Some might, but who gives a shit? Just letting you know that _I _at least don’t want you to die.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I lost the trust of one of my pets and I'm in a state of utter despair. I can't make it better and I've been trying to end my life. I'm a failure, a monster and worthless.



Please don’t hurt yourself. You love your pets. You need to take care of them.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 7, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I lost the trust of one of my pets and I'm in a state of utter despair. I can't make it better and I've been trying to end my life. I'm a failure, a monster and worthless.


You're not.  I don't want to lose any more friends.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 7, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I lost the trust of one of my pets and I'm in a state of utter despair. I can't make it better and I've been trying to end my life. I'm a failure, a monster and worthless.


unless you actually HIT them/hurt them in some way then you should be fine. and if you did,well...let's just say for your sake let's hope that you didn't.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 7, 2022)

Omg I am annoyed at my Kid's coach.

He wants to have a two hour practice, then for f***s sake, keep it to two hours!  Three hours later is a g*****n summer camp and disrepects parents because it's not just my child's time, you're screwing with mine...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 7, 2022)

Rayd said:


> am i though? im comparing me, somebody who can't function, to other people, who can. it can be hard, or forced, but they do function. that's something that, regardless of perception, i cannot relate to.
> 
> its hard not to think about other people's lives when it's in your face all the time, not to mention, the entire basis of your understanding of life revolving around how unfair it is.
> 
> ...


I got home a couple hours ago, so pardon the delay in replying

I'll admit I don't know what the side effects of these medications are and I wouldn't be the one taking them, so I'm hesitant to advise you to take them or not. I just think it's important to weigh the potential side effects against the potential gains in an informed manner. I'm not extremely familiar with how electroconvulsive therapy will help, either, so I can't speak on that.

It's not my business unless you want me to know, but what are the things specifically keeping you from functioning and from being happy? We've spoken about some of them, but I'd like clearer picture, if you wouldn't mind talking about it here or privately. I feel we're talking in generalities here.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 7, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I lost the trust of one of my pets and I'm in a state of utter despair. I can't make it better and I've been trying to end my life. I'm a failure, a monster and worthless.


It shouldn't be hard to get that trust back from your pet and a temporary change in your pet's behavior isn't a reason to end your life, which has a lot of value and potential in it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 7, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Very, *very* much a vent. You have been warned.
> 
> I'm fucking done. I know myself and I know I'm probably not going to actually _stop_, but I'm so done with trying to work with people. I'm tired of giving, of compromising, of weighing risks and then tipping the scales just enough to make people happy, and then having it blow up in my face or come back to bite me in the ass. I don't even feel like there's boundaries I can set that won't deprive me just as much. I'm full of impotent anger and it's eating me. I'm out of ability to channel it. Stress baking doesn't cut it.
> 
> ...


I'll just say that I've seen what you've mentioned on my side of aisle and you're valid. I've been where you are and I think the best approach is fight the right thing, particularly against those who operate in bad faith. I think there is room for compromise, but there is difference between comprising on policy and compromising on principles. I don't agree with everything you say all the time, but I do share and respect your principles and just the general way you treat people; you're a better person than I am with more reserves of patience with people.

I kind of feel we need more people like you in the world.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 7, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Very, *very* much a vent. You have been warned.
> 
> I'm fucking done. I know myself and I know I'm probably not going to actually _stop_, but I'm so done with trying to work with people. I'm tired of giving, of compromising, of weighing risks and then tipping the scales just enough to make people happy, and then having it blow up in my face or come back to bite me in the ass. I don't even feel like there's boundaries I can set that won't deprive me just as much. I'm full of impotent anger and it's eating me. I'm out of ability to channel it. Stress baking doesn't cut it.
> 
> ...


I've been angry about our extreme lack of distancing/mask wearing/no big parties ever since the lockdown began. I live in a town where all the mouth breathers must live, where you have that d00d in the store with his mask either on his chin or hanging from one ear, crowding up against me while I'm shopping, nasty wet cough, yeah, you know that guy. About a year ago, I went "Kyle" (male version of Karen) on this d00d. Well, if Kyle were a Marine drill sergeant having a bad day. I think I scared him because I'm sure he shit himself. If we have to go back to wearing masks again, we will move as far into the woods as possible and still have Amazon delivery.

And I'm tired of "Karen and her f*****g kids" too. Where the hell did this "I'm an entitled bozo" shit come from? When I was growing up, we would have been slapped across the room if we went "Karen" in my house. We were taught respect, common sense, right from wrong, how to be polite. Seems like that shit all went out the window. I'm sick of that shit. FML.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I just put in my resignation for a job I've been at for about 3 years, and hated for about 1 and a half years. I should feel ecstatic and joyful with a sense of freedom and yet.
> I'm _scared_.
> What if all my ssues with this job were inconsequential and I was just whiny? Maybe it wasn't that bad. What if I don't know how to do the work they want me to at my new job? What if my new job's bosses are even worse and even more disorganized than my current? I keep having the nagging feeling that I've made a dire mistake, and yet this is the same job that at times I'd be miserable at.
> I got a new better paying job with more wfh days and I should be thrilled and I mean, its cool I got hired and all but...I just feel empty inside. Empty, scared, and anxious.


Grats, I think you did all the right things. Resigning to a miserable job because you're afraid that anything else would be worse... that's not good at all. Sometimes you have to take risks if you want to improve your life, happiness and fulfillment. It might not necessarily turn out for the better, but even if it doesn't, I don't think you should consider leaving your old job a mistake. Because you weren't happy there. If this new job falls through, just look for a different job. But hopefully you don't have to worry about that, because you'll be happy with your new job.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 8, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I lost the trust of one of my pets and I'm in a state of utter despair. I can't make it better and I've been trying to end my life. I'm a failure, a monster and worthless.


Most animals are forgiving. Depending on the individual and what happened it may take time, but regaining the trust of a pet is typically easier than regaining the trust of a human.



Miles Marsalis said:


> I'll just say that I've seen what you've mentioned on my side of aisle and you're valid. I've been where you are and I think the best approach is fight the right thing, particularly against those who operate in bad faith. I think there is room for compromise, but there is difference between comprising on policy and compromising on principles. I don't agree with everything you say all the time, but I do share and respect your principles and just the general way you treat people; you're a better person than I am with more reserves of patience with people.
> 
> I kind of feel we need more people like you in the world.


Most of the compromises I’m frustrated/upset about are interpersonal things with people in my immediate surroundings. They tie in to the pandemic situation in many cases, but it’s the interpersonal stuff that makes me throw up my hands and wonder why I even try. Got most of the acute angry out of my system yesterday after having a good cry, but I’m still sort of seething about the consequences of one of those things playing out. One individual in particular is on very thin ice with me.

Seeing the toxicity about foreigners, immigrants, non-Christian religions, mental illness, reproductive health, pandemic, queerness, etc just wears at my general faith in the world. Most of those issues don’t warrant compromise, anyway. Especially since hardly any of those takes come with any kind of internal ideological consistency - they’re just single-issue reactionary hypocrites.

I do appreciate your vote of confidence. 



Kellan Meig'h said:


> I've been angry about our extreme lack of distancing/mask wearing/no big parties ever since the lockdown began. I live in a town where all the mouth breathers must live, where you have that d00d in the store with his mask either on his chin or hanging from one ear, crowding up against me while I'm shopping, nasty wet cough, yeah, you know that guy. About a year ago, I went "Kyle" (male version of Karen) on this d00d. Well, if Kyle were a Marine drill sergeant having a bad day. I think I scared him because I'm sure he shit himself. If we have to go back to wearing masks again, we will move as far into the woods as possible and still have Amazon delivery.
> 
> And I'm tired of "Karen and her f*****g kids" too. Where the hell did this "I'm an entitled bozo" shit come from? When I was growing up, we would have been slapped across the room if we went "Karen" in my house. We were taught respect, common sense, right from wrong, how to be polite. Seems like that shit all went out the window. I'm sick of that shit. FML.


Yep. I’m too nice and/or conflict-adverse to snap at random people, but I sure as hell notice. It’s all made worse by utterly lukewarm at best health advisories here. They all but advise against COVID self-tests. Getting a lot of pressure from family to lighten up on caution, too.

There are situations where it’s appropriate and warranted to Karen it up, but they’re few and far between and pretty much exclusively a last resort thing.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 8, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> unless you actually HIT them/hurt them in some way then you should be fine. and if you did,well...let's just say for your sake let's hope that you didn't.



I would never hurt an animal but I have scary meltdowns (usually screaming and behaving unpredictably) and it scares sensitive animals. I am on medication but it's becoming less effective and I'm getting ill. I've requested a medication review but the earliest they can see me is next month. The mental health services in my part of the UK are crap.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 8, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I would never hurt an animal but I have scary meltdowns (usually screaming and behaving unpredictably) and it scares sensitive animals. I am on medication but it's becoming less effective and I'm getting ill. I've requested a medication review but the earliest they can see me is next month. The mental health services in my part of the UK are crap.


ah. alright,then in that case you likely just gave your pet a little spook so as long as you can keep it from becoming a trend then they'll forget all about it (and likely already have). what you should do,though is learn to pick up on the signs when you're about to have one of your meltdowns and then try to hold off for a few secs while you go somewhere where your pets won't see it. not much can be done about the noise (i doubt you can get out of earshot in that short of time) but at least it JUST becomes noise to them and that's a lot less scary then them actually SEEING it. it's not a perfect solution by any means but it should do until you can get your medication and your pets will be a lot less scared of you if they aren't worrying that you might hurt them. 

oh,and don't kill yourself. you're not a monster and from what you've told me you don't deserve to die (trust me,i'd tell you if you did: i don't sugar coat anything so if I'M telling you that you shouldn't kill yourself then you can take that to the bank because it's likely very true). don't kill yourself and instead just try to keep your meltdowns in check until you can properly medicate them and your pets will be perfectly fine once they know that you're still safe to be around.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 8, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I would never hurt an animal but I have scary meltdowns (usually screaming and behaving unpredictably) and it scares sensitive animals. I am on medication but it's becoming less effective and I'm getting ill. I've requested a medication review but the earliest they can see me is next month. The mental health services in my part of the UK are crap.


Are you the one that feeds your pets? If not, is it a duty you could feasibly take over? Being the one that feeds them tends to help a lot with building positive relationships with animals.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 8, 2022)

I have a headache *dabs*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 8, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I have a headache *dabs*


Take it easy and get some water in if it's due to dehydration. I hope you feel better soon; headaches are one of the more annoying kinds of pain.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 8, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I can't even get rid of socks without my parents' permission.


I once set fire to my socks by accident and had to throw them out of a window. 

:{


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 8, 2022)

Woow long day, 8 to 5:30 with no break, then traffic jam, I've not eaten anything in 24 hours
My socks are disgusting, I won't go into details

Before someone suggests that I unionize, I chose not to take a break, I knew how long the day was going to be and just wanted to be home as early as possible, I could've taken less work but I'm not there tomorrow so I didn't want to leave too much undone


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 8, 2022)

I cut my wrist and my hand is swollen and painful. I'm not dead but I am stupid.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 8, 2022)

I find it very scummy of people ignoring my messages even though they are certainly online and even read my messages but don’t reply back. I don’t understand what is the reason behind this ghosting aside from them either being potential assholes or they found something unlikable that made them think different of me. But regardless, this a dick and cowardly move from you all because you could at the very least be honest to me in what my flaws are. Then we at least have a “mutual understanding” of some sort.


----------



## Erix (Jul 8, 2022)

Is it wrong of me to put some of my dads old clothing in the shed? I remembered when he passed away that I was given a bunch of his old clothes and they’ve just been sitting in my closet for years. I just don’t know what to do with them. 

I don’t want to donate them because I feel like, i dunno, that’s betraying him in some way. Is it normal to think like that? I mean they’re JUST clothes, but they were my dads clothes, am I supposed to feel some way about them? Am I a bad kid for wanting to put them away?

And I don’t want to wear them because I feel like it’s kind of weird, and they aren’t really the kind of thing I like wearing at all. 

So I just settled on putting them in the shed. I already talked to my sister about this and she thinks I’m overthinking it and it’s fine if I put them away in the shed, no one would think any less of me, but an outside opinions always reassuring you know? So I’m just asking here.


----------



## LameFox (Jul 9, 2022)

I imagine that to him most of them were probably just clothes, too. Outside of any special cases it probably wasn't something he'd be particularly worried about.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 9, 2022)

Erix said:


> Is it wrong of me to put some of my dads old clothing in the shed? I remembered when he passed away that I was given a bunch of his old clothes and they’ve just been sitting in my closet for years. I just don’t know what to do with them.
> 
> I don’t want to donate them because I feel like, i dunno, that’s betraying him in some way. Is it normal to think like that? I mean they’re JUST clothes, but they were my dads clothes, am I supposed to feel some way about them? Am I a bad kid for wanting to put them away?
> 
> ...


My mom-in-law has a couple of my dad's suits and clothes in the closet she occasionally brings out to wash and press.  I was moved and felt better, like he was looking over his little girl and I and cried a bit when I took them out.  But I could swear even with all the washes I could smell him and his touch, kind words, and just love.

My dad has some of his mom and dad's clothes in a footlocker.  Years ago, when I would deploy my wife would keep a bra or pair of panties of mine and I would likewise along with a shirt or pair of pants from each of the kids.  It's odd, but just having them around felt like a small bit of happiness or proximity to them, while also providing normalcy.  i assume the same can be said for why my parents did it in that it was comforting and made it felt like they were still close even though my dad in law and grandparents were gone. 

So, yes, quite normal and I agree with your sister that you are overthinking this. 

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2022)

Erix said:


> Is it wrong of me to put some of my dads old clothing in the shed? I remembered when he passed away that I was given a bunch of his old clothes and they’ve just been sitting in my closet for years. I just don’t know what to do with them.
> 
> I don’t want to donate them because I feel like, i dunno, that’s betraying him in some way. Is it normal to think like that? I mean they’re JUST clothes, but they were my dads clothes, am I supposed to feel some way about them? Am I a bad kid for wanting to put them away?
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong with keeping something of sentimental value. Some families have heirlooms they pass down, others aren't so formal and create their own.

My grandpa had baseball caps he collected and a few other things but since I couldn't get the opportunity to ask for anything, I settled for buying brown eggs when I go shopping. Why? Cause grandpa used only brown eggs and it was the only food he knew how to cook without messing up. 

There is nothing wrong with wanting to keep a memento or show your love. Whenever you're ready, you can dispose/donate them. Or compromise and just keep an outfit that seems iconic to the memory, ya know? 

And speaking in the literal sense of storing them inside a shed, I don't think it's an issue. You aren't doing anyone disrespect.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 9, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's not my business unless you want me to know, but what are the things specifically keeping you from functioning and from being happy? We've spoken about some of them, but I'd like clearer picture, if you wouldn't mind talking about it here or privately. I feel we're talking in generalities here.


it's best for everyone's sake to not read too deeply into it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 9, 2022)

Shinzo Abe was assassinated





I loved him, most handsome chief of state


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 9, 2022)

Ugh I have a headache and need to look after other people. So I can’t just sit in bed feeling sorry for myself.



Erix said:


> Is it wrong of me to put some of my dads old clothing in the shed? I remembered when he passed away that I was given a bunch of his old clothes and they’ve just been sitting in my closet for years. I just don’t know what to do with them.
> 
> I don’t want to donate them because I feel like, i dunno, that’s betraying him in some way. Is it normal to think like that? I mean they’re JUST clothes, but they were my dads clothes, am I supposed to feel some way about them? Am I a bad kid for wanting to put them away?
> 
> ...


I don’t think your dad would want you to feel stressed out about them. If you have sentimental attachment to them, by all means keep them, and if that’s in the shed that’s fine. (If you don’t feel attached to them, there’s honestly nothing wrong with donating them, either - it just means someone else will get to appreciate them. A lot of homeless shelters will be happy to take donations of clothing from what I hear.) There’s also companies where you can send in old clothes with sentimental value and they’ll make them into a quilt for you, if they’re associated with memories but you don’t want to wear them.

But bottom line it’s about what _you_ feel about them, not about how you think you “should” feel or what is “the right thing to do.” And it’s not a decision you need to rush. Not like the clothes will be going anywhere.


----------



## Kope (Jul 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Shinzo Abe was assassinated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn’t he an ultranationalist though? (I think NPR stated that)


----------



## Kope (Jul 9, 2022)

I hate not being able to walk I feel more broken than I already feel in life


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> Wasn’t he an ultranationalist though? (I think NPR stated that)


He was a sweet man. Also, politics are not allowed.


----------



## Kope (Jul 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> He was a sweet man. Also, politics are not allowed.


I'm just trying to understand who he was not trying to be political. Why do you think he was sweet?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> I'm just trying to understand who he was not trying to be political. Why do you think he was sweet?


He was handsome and soft-spoken, Japan has lost a great man for many reasons


----------



## Kope (Jul 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> He was handsome and soft-spoken, Japan has lost a great man for many reasons


Hmm


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 9, 2022)

Rayd said:


> it's best for everyone's sake to not read too deeply into it.


Speaking for myself, I'm certain about that, but I'm around if you need ears and an opinion.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm


Eh, without being political, he didn't deserve to die like that. 

About what you said, it's complicated since there are background considerations like US influence in Japanese politics and the different issues in postwar Japan, but you're not entirely wrong in your characterization.

We'll leave it at that.

How's the leg, btw?


----------



## Kope (Jul 9, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, without being political, he didn't deserve to die like that.
> 
> About what you said, it's complicated since there are background considerations like US influence in Japanese politics and the different issues in postwar Japan, but you're not entirely wrong in your characterization.
> 
> ...


It’s slow but I’m healing. I just hate being trapped by my own body like this.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 9, 2022)

PSA, just because you SAY you're not getting into political topics doesn't make it so, try actually NOT making political commentary


----------



## Kope (Jul 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> PSA, just because you SAY you're not getting into political topics doesn't make it so, try actually NOT making political commentary


Lol ok Frank


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s slow but I’m healing. I just hate being trapped by my own body like this.


Try to keep stationary and cushioned.


----------



## Punji (Jul 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s slow but I’m healing. I just hate being trapped by my own body like this.


Have you tried looking for something new to read or watch while you rest? It helps a lot to have something to focus on when moving is difficult or impossible. Keeps your focus off your physical body and engages your mind.

It is better to try not to move your leg too much so it is able to heal properly, but that doesn't mean you have to be trapped and bored the entire time.


----------



## Kope (Jul 9, 2022)

Punji said:


> Have you tried looking for something new to read or watch while you rest? It helps a lot to have something to focus on when moving is difficult or impossible. Keeps your focus off your physical body and engages your mind.
> 
> It is better to try not to move your leg too much so it is able to heal properly, but that doesn't mean you have to be trapped and bored the entire time.


Yeah I've been keeping busy with art/ videogames


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 10, 2022)

Updating network is painful.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2022)

Work sucks ass today. 
Lots of screaming customers.
"I had to spend money on data and hotspots because of this outage!!!"

What sucks is that there isn't more response from the company though like "we promise to credit two days worth of service" which is a couple of dollars but absolutely nothing else. It's an issue because there are still so many places that don't have functioning internet still, so we're gonna have to deal with them a week later when they realize they were only credited two days instead of seven.


----------



## Kope (Jul 10, 2022)

Fuck my leg ouch Fuck


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 10, 2022)

Kope said:


> Fuck my leg ouch Fuck


I wish I could be there to help you with stuff so you wouldn't have to move around so much.


----------



## Kope (Jul 10, 2022)

It's OK it's just the pain of life we all go through


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 10, 2022)

I cooked dinner again and I’d forgotten how much food this recipe makes so… that’s a thing. Since the people I’m cooking for are avoiding direct contact in case they could reinfect me, I’ve been serving them on paper plates (that way the dirty plates can be immediately disposed of).

Yeah, I forgot paper plates insulate against heat at a level of lol no. So I burned my fingers. Ow.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 10, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I cooked dinner again and I’d forgotten how much food this recipe makes so… that’s a thing. Since the people I’m cooking for are avoiding direct contact in case they could reinfect me, I’ve been serving them on paper plates (that way the dirty plates can be immediately disposed of).
> 
> Yeah, I forgot paper plates insulate against heat at a level of lol no. So I burned my fingers. Ow.


I have wood holders for the paper plates.  They insulate pretty well and covid doesn't seem to like them very long.


----------



## Kope (Jul 10, 2022)

I love ibuprofen 800mg and there's no more pain. I can't imagine how people lived before medical advancements


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 10, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I have wood holders for the paper plates.  They insulate pretty well and covid doesn't seem to like them very long.


In hindsight I should have carried the paper plates to where I was dropping them off on a regular plate, but I didn’t think that far. At least my fingers are only minimally sore now.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> I love ibuprofen 800mg and there's no more pain. I can't imagine how people lived before medical advancements


Be careful with those. Too much ibuprofen can hurt your kidneys and liver. Dosage is probably no more than one every eight hours or what is says on the bottle.

I'm diabetic so I read the labels.


----------



## StarJump (Jul 11, 2022)

Blehhh! Dont you just hate it when the internet goes down for the entire day ? dont know what happened but someone thinks somebody  cut a line or something and they cant get anybody today so it will be down till sometime tomorrow….been using my phone all day, and when using the hotspot to play some warzone it really lags a lot , duable but still lags every so often… but on the bright side i put some new thermal paste on my ps4 pro so now it doesnt sound like a jet engine on modern warfare menu lol.


----------



## Kope (Jul 11, 2022)

StarJump said:


> Blehhh! Dont you just hate it when the internet goes down for the entire day ? dont know what happened but someone thinks somebody  cut a line or something and they cant get anybody today so it will be down till sometime tomorrow….been using my phone all day, and when using the hotspot to play some warzone it really lags a lot , duable but still lags every so often… but on the bright side i put some new thermal paste on my ps4 pro so now it doesnt sound like a jet engine on modern warfare menu lol.


I’d rather have internet troubles than a broken leg rn UwU


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 11, 2022)

My son and I couldn’t see the new Thor because of the theater having AC issues.

Never fear, the news has all the spoilers.  So now we don't want to see the movie any more, because we already know what happens, same as with Dr Strange.  Meh, guess we saved $40 and awkward bonding.


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2022)

It's pleasant sitting out on the deck in the summer, but geez, the mosquitoes and no-see-ums

*itches and scratches*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 11, 2022)

Simo said:


> It's pleasant sitting out on the deck in the summer, but geez, the mosquitoes and no-see-ums
> 
> *itches and scratches*


I called Orkin to get them to spray, and bug zappers.

English no good with not coffee stuffs...


----------



## Kope (Jul 11, 2022)

Simo said:


> It's pleasant sitting out on the deck in the summer, but geez, the mosquitoes and no-see-ums
> 
> *itches and scratches*


You’re a skunk just use your butt silly


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> You’re a skunk just use your butt silly


Lemongrass/citronella skunk?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2022)

Hooray my first time hiring an electrician. Starts at 100$ just to show up. TuT


----------



## Kope (Jul 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Hooray my first time hiring an electrician. Starts at 100$ just to show up. TuT


Wait till his back is turned and sneak into his car and steal it. He'll never know who took it and you get a nice profit *nods-*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> Wait till his back is turned and sneak into his car and steal it. He'll never know who took it and you get a nice profit *nods-*


I’m pretty sure Tyra doesn’t live in GTA.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 11, 2022)

i've decided therapy isn't for me

it sure helped, not for any of the right reasons. it made me realize that im the only one that ever can, or will, help me


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 11, 2022)

I’m still really worried about @ScaratheWolf abs her wellbeing. She’s been dark since March 5 without any warning. I can’t find her anywhere else on the internet either. If anybody has any information then please do let me know, whether it’s good or bad. I just want to know if she’s fine and healthy right now.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 11, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I’m still really worried about @ScaratheWolf abs her wellbeing. She’s been dark since March 5 without any warning. I can’t find her anywhere else on the internet either. If anybody has any information then please do let me know, whether it’s good or bad. I just want to know if she’s fine and healthy right now.


I've come to accept normal movement into and out of the fandom, as well as loss of contact due to death and evacuation from Ukraine as normal at the moment.  I've lost several friends and acquaintances this year from that uncalled for Russian War.   I don't know, but maybe @Fcomega121 might.

I'm kind of a cold bitch on loss anymore.  Even when my Dad died all I could do was try for jokes so I don't get debilitated.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 11, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I’m still really worried about @ScaratheWolf abs her wellbeing. She’s been dark since March 5 without any warning. I can’t find her anywhere else on the internet either. If anybody has any information then please do let me know, whether it’s good or bad. I just want to know if she’s fine and healthy right now.


Ive also been worried about her. If only we knew if she was okay or something.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 11, 2022)

Peeling burnt skin


----------



## Kope (Jul 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I've come to accept normal movement into and out of the fandom, as well as loss of contact due to death and evacuation from Ukraine as normal at the moment.  I've lost several friends and acquaintances this year from that uncalled for Russian War.   I don't know, but maybe @Fcomega121 might.
> 
> I'm kind of a cold bitch on loss anymore.  Even when my Dad died all I could do was try for jokes so I don't get debilitated.


God protect Ukraine


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 11, 2022)

I hate when (usually insecure, white) people get apologetic about pronouncing a difficult name wrong. 
As a difficult name-haver just fucking attempt pronouncing it coward. The person will know what you're saying and that you're trying.
No one's going to jump down your throat like "Did you just mispronounce Costagliannosopolis?!"


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 11, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I’m still really worried about @ScaratheWolf abs her wellbeing. She’s been dark since March 5 without any warning. I can’t find her anywhere else on the internet either. If anybody has any information then please do let me know, whether it’s good or bad. I just want to know if she’s fine and healthy right now.





Minerva_Minx said:


> I've come to accept normal movement into and out of the fandom, as well as loss of contact due to death and evacuation from Ukraine as normal at the moment.  I've lost several friends and acquaintances this year from that uncalled for Russian War.   I don't know, but maybe @Fcomega121 might.
> 
> I'm kind of a cold bitch on loss anymore.  Even when my Dad died all I could do was try for jokes so I don't get debilitated.



I'm not sure as well, but the last thing I heard form her before she disappeared was this:


ScaratheWolf said:


> doing good but USA might take a draft soon depending on how this plays out  I REALLY need to enlist before then


given her wording.. I hope she didn't join the defence or voluntary or something similar
I mean they do need lots of help but, I really hope she and her sister are okay...

both stopped talking since a long time ago, almost at the same time of the terro-war and I'm worried as well.
I'm sorry I can't give any more calming info, or anything else though


----------



## Punji (Jul 11, 2022)

Scara made a number of implausible claims which were never actually proven or verified in any capacity and was in all likelihood just another liar making alts for attention then getting bored and leaving. We've seen literally dozens on this forum in the few years I've been here.

This is not something to occupy one's mind with. One less sock puppet spouting lies in your ear pretending to be something else. Don't feel bad or worried over a stranger.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 12, 2022)

Punji said:


> Scara made a number of implausible claims which were never actually proven or verified in any capacity and was in all likelihood just another liar making alts for attention then getting bored and leaving. We've seen literally dozens on this forum in the few years I've been here.
> 
> This is not something to occupy one's mind with. One less sock puppet spouting lies in your ear pretending to be something else. Don't feel bad or worried over a stranger.


Can't say for certain if that is a worse outcome or not...


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 12, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I'm not sure as well, but the last thing I heard form her before she disappeared was this:
> 
> given her wording.. I hope she didn't join the defence or voluntary or something similar
> I mean they do need lots of help but, I really hope she and her sister are okay...
> ...


Oh that's interesting. That's make some sense since she'd be gone for like 10 or more weeks to bootcamp where there is no contact whatsoever. One of my friends have joined the Navy as well and I won't be able to talk to him for a while. I really hope that's the case for her.


----------



## Kope (Jul 12, 2022)

Ow my leg and now I’m itchy


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 12, 2022)

Why must making food always result in so many dirty dishes? And why can I never for the life of me remember that MEAT SHRINKS. Especially frozen chicken filets are, like… edible shrinkydink. So I open the oven to see half as much baked chicken as I expected. Guess I’m making less ludicrous amounts of food than I anticipated. XD


----------



## Kope (Jul 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Why must making food always result in so many dirty dishes? And why can I never for the life of me remember that MEAT SHRINKS. Especially frozen chicken filets are, like… edible shrinkydink. So I open the oven to see half as much baked chicken as I expected. Guess I’m making less ludicrous amounts of food than I anticipated. XD


Just use paper plates and paper forks and paper chairs and paper tables


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Why must making food always result in so many dirty dishes? And why can I never for the life of me remember that MEAT SHRINKS. Especially frozen chicken filets are, like… edible shrinkydink. So I open the oven to see half as much baked chicken as I expected. Guess I’m making less ludicrous amounts of food than I anticipated. XD



It's so annoying to be honest. Everytime I add more it expands and I regret it, and when I add less it shrinks and it's not even a meal anymore. 

I just can't find the perfect balance TuT


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 12, 2022)

Kope said:


> Just use paper plates and paper forks and paper chairs and paper tables


Short on paper casseroles, I’m afraid. And paper steak knives.



TyraWadman said:


> It's so annoying to be honest. Everytime I add more it expands and I regret it, and when I add less it shrinks and it's not even a meal anymore.
> 
> I just can't find the perfect balance TuT


I hear you; I’m absolute junk at estimates. Don’t even get me started on what happens when I try to pick what container to store leftovers in. XD


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Why must making food always result in so many dirty dishes? And why can I never for the life of me remember that MEAT SHRINKS. Especially frozen chicken filets are, like… edible shrinkydink. So I open the oven to see half as much baked chicken as I expected. Guess I’m making less ludicrous amounts of food than I anticipated. XD


On a broil pan top half
1 tbsp butter, cut in two, per breast (ha!) Cover with onion, garlic, lemon pepper mix, and little salt.  This should make a dry rub that causes the top to sear.

Bottom (good position...)  mix like you're drunk (yay!)
Bottle of beer or just enough to coat bottom (just like.... ok, obviously missing wife here)
3Tbsp each balsamic and red wine vinegar
Two shots whiskey
Two shots of another liquor
One shot cooking sherry or Coke (this also helps with cleanup by not allowing the juices/fat drippings to crust up)

This should start a hot steam on the bottom to keep filets from drying out.

Bake at 375*F (190*C) for 40 minutes.

Edit: mildly infuriated at slow cooking a roast for 14 hours...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> On a broil pan top half
> 1 tbsp butter, cut in two, per breast (ha!) Cover with onion, garlic, lemon pepper mix, and little salt.  This should make a dry rub that causes the top to sear.
> 
> Bottom (good position...)  mix like you're drunk (yay!)
> ...


As nice as that sounds, what I was doing was just getting the chicken cooked so I could use it in a casserole thing. Just ended up having to use a smaller casserole for the actual assembly/final bake, because the chicken shrank so much.

Delicious delicious food:
Chicken, peanuts, whipped cream, bacon, chili sauce, and sliced banana, served with rice.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> As nice as that sounds, what I was doing was just getting the chicken cooked so I could use it in a casserole thing. Just ended up having to use a smaller casserole for the actual assembly/final bake, because the chicken shrank so much.
> 
> Delicious delicious food:
> Chicken, peanuts, whipped cream, bacon, chili sauce, and sliced banana, served with rice.


I had to look it up and came up with a flying jacob which i must say i kinda want to make now, if it would kill my pot roast.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 12, 2022)

Good news #1: the floor is finally installed in my room.

Bad news #1: it's really cheap vinyl flooring, and we were told it'd last a decade at most.

Good news #2: I actually can clean this floor, unlike the carpet that was here previously.

Bad news #2: I have to unload most of a garage by Sunday.

Some things are staying in storage, I just don't know what yet.


----------



## Kope (Jul 13, 2022)

I wish healthy food like salmon wasn’t so expensive


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I had to look it up and came up with a flying jacob which i must say i kinda want to make now, if it would kill my pot roast.


That’s the beastie. Boyfriend had a foreignese friend staying with us and serving Jacob to foreigners is one of my missions in life. It’s so funny to tell them the ingredients and most people go “that sounds awful” because things don’t much sound like they go together to most people, and then they taste it and love it.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Bad news #1: it's really cheap vinyl flooring, and we were told it'd last a decade at most.


I feel your pain. The company that made my house cheap out on things like flooring so much, and the plastic floors are like… not even a millimeter thick. Absolute rubbish. If you have pets watch out for them digging at it, because they can and will dig through it.


----------



## Kope (Jul 13, 2022)

Ah shit I burned myself on the stupid pizza pan I could walk for a few seconds afterwards though so that was cool


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 13, 2022)

Positive vent: I just ate an almond croissant that was so delicious I think my soul ascended to a higher plane for the duration. Flaky, savory, and with a sweet almond paste inside. It left me weak ~


----------



## Rimna (Jul 13, 2022)

My dad is very, very sick. Today he finally went to the doctor and yeah - it's covid. Again.
I am also very sick but I am not allowed to leave my place unless I get worse. I have a very high fever and I am getting worse, but not bad enough yet.

Fucking.D-O-N-E holy shit god damn it this thing isn't going away.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 13, 2022)

Rimna said:


> My dad is very, very sick. Today he finally went to the doctor and yeah - it's covid. Again.
> I am also very sick but I am not allowed to leave my place unless I get worse. I have a very high fever and I am getting worse, but not bad enough yet.
> 
> Fucking.D-O-N-E holy shit god damn it this thing isn't going away.


I feel you. ;_; I hope both you and your dad get better soon.

Pretty sure when I caught it, it was from our housemate. Who is higher risk than I am (I still have a couple of risk factors, but she has more) and still isn't taking significant precautions. Estonian con this past weekend in all likelihood became a covid swap party. And I'm just seeing people... not caring. I'm not saying it would be guaranteed to end if people all did the right things all the time, but it sure as hell would be _better_.

I do have sympathy for people who (for example) have no choice but to work because putting food on the table and roof over one's head is kinda vital to survival. But the people who put others at risk because being more careful is ~boring~ or inconvenient? Can go step on a LEGO.


----------



## Kope (Jul 13, 2022)

Not many more reasons to keep going


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> Not many more reasons to keep going


Maybe you could go watch some feel good movies? Midnight in Paris is a good one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2022)

Big things lie ahead, and I don't know if I will be up to them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 13, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> I hate when (usually insecure, white) people get apologetic about pronouncing a difficult name wrong.
> As a difficult name-haver just fucking attempt pronouncing it coward. The person will know what you're saying and that you're trying.
> No one's going to jump down your throat like "Did you just mispronounce Costagliannosopolis?!"


Yeah it's a shame that people get so fearful and insecure about interacting with other cultures, I hope the current "intellectual" ethos driving this trend keeps dying out.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 13, 2022)

Several instances of getting mildly irritated at work today, I flipped the bird at like the 5th or 7th dog to scream at me, told an answering machine to fuck off after it said it failed to record a message. I HOPE it did fail, otherwise my message would be something like "Hello [formal greetings, task so and so], fuck your mother"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> I hate when (usually insecure, white) people get apologetic about pronouncing a difficult name wrong.
> As a difficult name-haver just fucking attempt pronouncing it coward. The person will know what you're saying and that you're trying.
> No one's going to jump down your throat like "Did you just mispronounce Costagliannosopolis?!"


Tangentially,
I have narrow eyes and an _unusual_ surname (European, but with phonemes rarely used in English), so I sometimes get asked where I am 'really' from.
On more than one occasion Chinese people have refused to accept my explanation that I am_ not in any part Chinese_. lmao


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Tangentially,
> I have narrow eyes and an _unusual_ surname (European, but with phonemes rarely used in English), so I sometimes get asked where I am 'really' from.
> On more than one occasion Chinese people have refused to accept my explanation that I am_ not in any part Chinese_. lmao


Ohai there, you got any Chinese in you? *eyebrow waggle*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Big things lie ahead, and I don't know if I will be up to them.


What's going on?
Need to escape to Canada?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 13, 2022)

I dont know how I feel about my maternal great grandfather. I dont really have any memories of him but I grew up hearing about him and how highly respected he was.
He fought in WW2, the Korean War, and Vietnam before retiring at the rank of Colonel. He almost got captured by the Nazis during the Battle of the Bulge, almost accidentally parachuted into Russia during the Korean War, and was in charge of all the MPs of Long Binh Post. He was highly decorated for his service.
After he left the army in the early 70s he helped found a independent fundamentalist baptist church. 
Being raised with IFB beliefs has caused me a lot of pain and frustration and almost caused me to join a cult. Aside from him not liking female pastors I dont know the extent of how extreme his beliefs were. 
It is quite frustrating that the only side of my family that isnt filled with racists might be the one responsible for me being terrified of a rapture and the wrath of God growing up.


----------



## Kope (Jul 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Tangentially,
> I have narrow eyes and an _unusual_ surname (European, but with phonemes rarely used in English), so I sometimes get asked where I am 'really' from.
> On more than one occasion Chinese people have refused to accept my explanation that I am_ not in any part Chinese_. lmao


Oh dang that’s fucked I’m sorry


----------



## Kope (Jul 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Several instances of getting mildly irritated at work today, I flipped the bird at like the 5th or 7th dog to scream at me, told an answering machine to fuck off after it said it failed to record a message. I HOPE it did fail, otherwise my message would be something like "Hello [formal greetings, task so and so], fuck your mother"


Don’t be mean to dogs


----------



## ben909 (Jul 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont know how I feel about my maternal great grandfather. I dont really have any memories of him but I grew up hearing about him and how highly respected he was.
> He fought in WW2, the Korean War, and Vietnam before retiring at the rank of Colonel. He almost got captured by the Nazis during the Battle of the Bulge, almost accidentally parachuted into Russia during the Korean War, and was in charge of all the MPs of Long Binh Post. He was highly decorated for his service.
> After he left the army in the early 70s he helped found a independent fundamentalist baptist church.
> Being raised with IFB beliefs has caused me a lot of pain and frustration and almost caused me to join a cult. Aside from him not liking female pastors I dont know the extent of how extreme his beliefs were.
> It is quite frustrating that the only side of my family that isnt filled with racists might be the one responsible for me being terrified of a rapture and the wrath of God growing up.


i am guessing this is more then trying to join a ssaannttoo cult 

-------
more serious response (slightly)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 13, 2022)

The circle of burnt skin seems to have finally reached its final form, but boy it got large


Kope said:


> Don’t be mean to dogs


It's not like I hurt their feelings any more by making a sign only humans understand, than I already do by stepping on their imaginary territory, many dogs are just douches, not my fault


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 13, 2022)

_Barks_


----------



## Kope (Jul 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The circle of burnt skin seems to have finally reached its final form, but boy it got large
> 
> It's not like I hurt their feelings any more by making a sign only humans understand, than I already do by stepping on their imaginary territory, many dogs are just douches, not my fault


Projection >: /


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 14, 2022)

I had reflux of, like, what felt like it must have been pure stomach acid. Think I may have aspirated a tiny amount. Immediately started (involuntarily) coughing so hard I thought I was going to retch. My breath now crackles in my throat/chest and I keep coughing.

Body can we please not? Especially not when lying down and barely not asleep?


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

The worst kind of pain is one that is consistent


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> The worst kind of pain is one that is consistent


Actually, I think a throbbing pain is worse. Like a throbbing from hand surgery. You hold it up, it hurts less, you get up from a couch or chair and accidentally let that hand down, now the throbbing goes to 4X overdrive condition or worse.


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Actually, I think a throbbing pain is worse. Like a throbbing from hand surgery. You hold it up, it hurts less, you get up from a couch or chair and accidentally let that hand down, now the throbbing goes to 4X overdrive condition or worse.


Yeah I have that one too


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

@Flamingo please remove this member for posting this fucked up shit above https://forums.furaffinity.net/members/gnilsley-gayzzard.158802/


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 14, 2022)

I think I need eye bleach. @Flamingo - can you help with the above posts that are obvious violations?


----------



## Rimna (Jul 14, 2022)

Yikes


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Queen Baphomet said:


> You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature’s perfection. All the “validation” you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your “friends” laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors. Men are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed men to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency. Even trannies who “pass” look uncanny and unnatural to a man. Your bone structure is a dead giveaway. And even if you manage to get a drunk guy home with you, he’ll turn tail and bolt the second he gets a whiff of your diseased, infected axe wound. You will never be happy. You wrench out a fake smile every single morning and tell yourself it’s going to be ok, but deep inside you feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush you under the unbearable weight. Eventually it’ll be too much to bear - you’ll buy a rope, tie a noose, put it around your neck, and plunge into the cold abyss. Your parents will find you, heartbroken but relieved that they no longer have to live with the unbearable shame and disappointment. They’ll bury you with a headstone marked with your birth name, and every passerby for the rest of eternity will know a man is buried there. Your body will decay and go back to the dust, and all that will remain of your legacy is a skeleton that is unmistakably male. This is your fate. This is what you chose. There is no turning back.


Shut the fuck up and let be people be who they want to be. I don’t know if you’re a terf, a right wing troll, but I’d gladly hang out with a trans person over your sorry ass any time of the day. Also you should really find a therapist for how much fucked up shit you’ve posted @Flamingo


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Cheapnoa the gayfox said:


> Your nickname suits you


Please don’t be another Nazi


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 14, 2022)

Welp, BS reported, I'm out until the shit is thrown off the forum. Hopefully, with an IP ban.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Gnilsley Gayzzard said:


> Fuck you


Fuck you for doing this shit, You think this is funny?
Sad little fuckers with no life so you go around traumatizing others, Hope your future fellow inmates will have fun with you


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Cheapnoa the gayfox said:


> Томар0чка, не нервничайте


Speak english, i know youre insulting me, I dont fall for this shit


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 14, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Fuck you for doing this shit, You think this is funny?
> Sad little fuckers with no life so you go around traumatizing others, Hope your future fellow inmates will have fun with you


Probably got kicked off of 4Chan or 4Chan is down tonight. Report their to Dragoneer or Flamingo.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Probably got kicked off of 4Chan or 4Chan is down tonight. Report their to Dragoneer or Flamingo.


Im mass reporting them as much as i can, And as far as i know traumatizing others with real life gore is a criminal offence, So hope the police gets involved with this


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Gnilsley Gayzzard said:


> Чем же такая милая, блохастая, старенья леди будет топить свою квартиру ?


Im not gonna react anymore since thats obviously what you criminals want, Have fun getting fucked by your future roommates


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Im mass reporting them as much as i can, And as far as i know traumatizing others with real life gore is a criminal offence, So hope the police gets involved with this


Eh it’s the internet so not likely unless you trace their ip or something


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 14, 2022)

Gotta love chuds. Right-wing chan-tards never let us down with their unoriginal garbage.


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Gotta love chuds. Right-wing chan-tards never let us down with their unoriginal garbage.


It makes me sick that these likely Nazi garbage infest websites that have kids on them and traumatize them. Fuck 4Chan for being a pipeline for this shit.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> It makes me sick that these likely Nazi garbage infest websites that have kids on them and traumatize them. Fuck 4Chan for being a pipeline for this shit.


I dont understand why 4chan still exists considering all the fucked up shit people do on there, I wish i could delete that site from the web forever


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 14, 2022)

BTW y’all — don’t give these people attention. The neckbeards will eventually be banned and laugh about this with their other dumbfuck chuds over on discord and 4chan tomorrow.

Don’t even respond to people like this. Just totally ignore them. Do not engage.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> BTW y’all — don’t give these people attention. The neckbeards will eventually be banned and laugh about this with their other dumbfuck chuds over on discord and 4chan tomorrow.
> 
> Don’t even respond to people like this. Just totally ignore them. Do not engage.


Exactly, My hate for humanity just increased AGAIN, Why the fuck are people so evil? There's kids on this site, We could tell the police they send gore to minors, See if they laugh about it then


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 14, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Exactly, My hate for humanity just increased AGAIN, Why the fuck are people so evil? There's kids on this site, We could tell the police they send gore to minors, See if they laugh about it then


Unfortunately, police can’t do anything. We don’t have their information and even an IP address won’t do anything. People like this get away with it. All we can really do is ban them and suggest more moderators to cover this time of day.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Unfortunately, police can’t do anything. We don’t have their information and even an IP address won’t do anything. People like this get away with it. All we can really do is ban them and suggest more moderators to cover this time of day.


Shit, I do know similar shit has been happening on the main site aswell, Of people posting irl gore, Especially g#nit#l M#til#tion, Humans are fucking evil


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 14, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Shit, I do know similar shit has been happening on the main site aswell, Of people posting irl gore, Especially g#nit#l M#til#tion, Humans are fucking evil


Yeah people suck. This is just how annoying teenagers are online. They’ll grow up and move on eventually. Try not to let their behavior bother you.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Yeah people suck. This is just how annoying teenagers are online. They’ll grow up and move on eventually. Try not to let their behavior bother you.


I know, But its one thing to troll with memes orso, Real life g##e is just way to far, Especially since there are minors on this site


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 14, 2022)

I hope I can fucking sleep tonight.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I hope I can fucking sleep tonight.


Dont blame you, Shit is traumatizing


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I hope I can fucking sleep tonight.


I can’t (might be more my broken leg though)


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Dont blame you, Shit is traumatizing


I like your sona colors btw


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 14, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yeah it's a shame that people get so fearful and insecure about interacting with other cultures, I hope the current "intellectual" ethos driving this trend keeps dying out.


Hard being an American overseas given how some behave


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 14, 2022)

Oh my good god, I don't know which is more repulsive, the encyclopedia dramatica "offended?" page or the commie spam. Way to discover school's off.


Kope said:


> Projection >: /


I'm not the one screaming at them for no reason, in the limited occasions I'm rude to people either it's generally because they go for it first


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 14, 2022)

I personally think commie spam.  It just lacks in every way.  
Come on, i mean where's the Liberty Prime?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 14, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Shit, I do know similar shit has been happening on the main site aswell, Of people posting irl gore, Especially g#nit#l M#til#tion, Humans are fucking evil


Probably the same general people, given mainsite registration was closed. It’ll be dealt with as soon as staff can. Sucks in the meantime, but not much anyone can do about it. (Like, I’m pretty sure even Facebook gets this shit.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 14, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Probably the same general people, given mainsite registration was closed. It’ll be dealt with as soon as staff can. Sucks in the meantime, but not much anyone can do about it. (Like, I’m pretty sure even Facebook gets this shit.)


I think all of them get this shit.

Sorry, I'm processing the horror right now but due to buffer overload my brain is still dealing with 2007.  So, I may be able to fit this into my dementia or Alzheimer's phase.  Best I can do.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 14, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I think all of them get this shit.
> 
> Sorry, I'm processing the horror right now but due to buffer overload my brain is still dealing with 2007.  So, I may be able to fit this into my dementia or Alzheimer's phase.  Best I can do.


No doubt. Mostly mentioned Facebook as an example of a huge megacorp with paid moderators that still has the same problem.

This kind of “fun” is how I learned how to unfocus my eyes and scroll past images. Important life skill when you work with content moderation.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 14, 2022)

Dark humor. Lots of dark humor.
Maybe an MRE.

Still glad I'm retired.


----------



## tamara590 (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> I like your sona colors btw


Thanks^^


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 14, 2022)

Well looks like Im glad I was asleep when everything went down. I hope everyone is alright.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 14, 2022)

The only physical casualty is my liver.


----------



## StarJump (Jul 14, 2022)

Ya im glad everything is back to normal , i was a bit scared last night and didnt want to do anything and just signed out just in case Dx


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 14, 2022)

Moments like this make me glad my parents restricted me from social media. I had some really shitty far right beliefs when I was a teenager and theres no telling what stuff I would have gotten involved with.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2022)

'Real women have eggs' is the most amusing comment I've read here today. 

It makes women sound like they're the alien queen or something. Guarding their precious eggs. >:}


----------



## ben909 (Jul 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Real women have eggs' is the most amusing comment I've read here today.
> 
> It makes women sound like they're the alien queen or something. Guarding their precious eggs. >:}


"its for the lizard people"


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Real women have eggs' is the most amusing comment I've read here today.
> 
> It makes women sound like they're the alien queen or something. Guarding their precious eggs. >:}


Well male seahorses give birth so I don’t really care which gender gives birth anymore


----------



## Punji (Jul 14, 2022)

I don't see how posting gore and cheap propaganda for a very unpopular ideology on a forum specifically for a very unpopular subculture can be automatically linked to a specific different very unpopular ideology.

I miss when attacks were just because people hated furries for no particular reason, instead of everyone trying to give everything a political angle.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> I don't see how posting gore and cheap propaganda for a very unpopular ideology on a forum specifically for a very unpopular subculture can be automatically linked to a specific different very unpopular ideology.
> 
> I miss when attacks were just because people hated furries for no particular reason, instead of everyone trying to give everything a political angle.


their attacks have evolved to create internal
fights


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Well male seahorses give birth so I don’t really care which gender gives birth anymore


Regards this whole discussion, one of my classmates at University once got kicked out of a women's bathroom because a woman in there wouldn't stop insisting that she was really a man. 

Her crime was having biceps because she was an athlete.



TyraWadman said:


> What's going on?
> Need to escape to Canada?



That'd be nice, wouldn't it? :3


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> I don't see how posting gore and cheap propaganda for a very unpopular ideology on a forum specifically for a very unpopular subculture can be automatically linked to a specific different very unpopular ideology.
> 
> I miss when attacks were just because people hated furries for no particular reason, instead of everyone trying to give everything a political angle.


Eh most furries lean a certain way plus the group who attacked us spouted some hateful anti trans nonsense


----------



## Punji (Jul 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> their attacks have evolved to create internal
> fights





Kope said:


> Eh most furries lean a certain way plus the group who attacked us spouted some hateful anti trans nonsense


Seems like I missed some things between all the posters and gore.

Regardless though, that sounds like generic inflammatory rhetoric bound to get a rise out of someone.

I doubt they thought posting gore alongside such comments would really do anything useful, seems like it was just another thing to try to piss people off with.


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Idk why I keep resisting death


----------



## Punji (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Idk why I keep resisting death


Death is painful.

Life is too, but it's also fun sometimes.


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Punji said:


> Death is painful.
> 
> Life is too, but it's also fun sometimes.


I hate existing


----------



## Filter (Jul 14, 2022)

I want to see what the future looks like. The cool new tech, the weird societal trends, novel things to learn etc. Curiosity has always been one of my biggest motivators. It helped me through some pretty dark times, too. Especially, during the years after an injury. There were days when I had panic attacks, nausea, and probably some kind of depression. I lost a lot of friends because I couldn't be as social as I once was. Despite being a natural introvert, I did make an effort to be friendly. That all came to a grinding halt for a while. The situation improved, I recovered, but I needed to be patient.

Our existence is a gift. You are inherently valuable. Not because of somebody else's external assessment, or our perception of what we imagine that assessment to be. This world is full of things to see and do. If not now, then maybe next week, next, year, next decade, etc.


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Filter said:


> I want to see what the future looks like. The cool new tech, the weird societal trends, novel things to learn etc. Curiosity has always been one of my biggest motivators. It helped me through some pretty dark times, too. Especially, during the years after an injury. There were days when I had panic attacks, nausea, and probably some kind of depression. I lost a lot of friends because I couldn't be as social as I once was. Despite being a natural introvert, I did make an effort to be friendly. That all came to a grinding halt for a while. The situation improved, I recovered, but I needed to be patient.
> 
> Our existence is a gift. You are inherently valuable. Not because of somebody else's external assessment, or our perception of what we imagine that assessment to be. This world is full of things to see and do. If not now, then maybe next week, next, year, next decade, etc.


That's nice but I hate pain too much to exist in this world much longer..


----------



## Filter (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> That's nice but I hate pain too much to exist in this world much longer..


There are professionals who can help ameliorate all sorts of physical and psychological pain. And if their recommendations aren't working, it may just be a bad fit between you and that particular health professional. It's worth getting a second, third, fourth, etc. opinion.


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Filter said:


> There are professionals who can help ameliorate all sorts of physical and psychological pain. And if their recommendations aren't working, it may just be a bad fit between you and that particular health professional. It's worth getting a second, third, fourth, etc. opinion.


All life is is just piling on baggage/ trauma  until you die


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> All life is is just piling on baggage/ trauma  until you die


What exactly are you miserable about?


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> What exactly are you miserable about?


Loneliness, broken bones, poor people dying the normal type of stuff.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> their attacks have evolved to create internal
> fights


They are evolving.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Loneliness, broken bones, poor people dying the normal type of stuff.



I have about 3000% more things to be miserable about, but here I am.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Idk why I keep resisting death


Because it sucks?  Really, clinical death sucks.


ssaannttoo said:


> They are evolving.


Soon they may even have real sex and not the VR waifu type.


Fallowfox said:


> 'Real women have eggs' is the most amusing comment I've read here today.
> 
> It makes women sound like they're the alien queen or something. Guarding their precious eggs. >:}


Preciouuuuussssss......   my precciioousss...  bad Hobbitses want to scramble or fry mys eggs es, precious!  Nasty, nasty hobbitses...


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Because it sucks?  Really, clinical death sucks.
> 
> Soon they may even have real sex and not the VR waifu type.
> 
> Preciouuuuussssss......   my precciioousss...  bad Hobbitses want to scramble or fry mys eggs es, precious!  Nasty, nasty hobbitses...


No more suffering is all I want


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm still trying to recompose myself from the morning's events, of which I caught the last hour or so before Flamingo arrived.

_GODDAMN_ what is wrong with people on the Internet nowadays?!?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> No more suffering is all I want


You and me both.  But you know, think of how boring it would be if everything was always great.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'm still trying to recompose myself from the morning's events, of which I caught the last hour or so before Flamingo arrived.
> 
> _GODDAMN_ what is wrong with people on the Internet nowadays?!?


My first thought is everything


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'm still trying to recompose myself from the morning's events, of which I caught the last hour or so before Flamingo arrived.
> 
> _GODDAMN_ what is wrong with people on the Internet nowadays?!?


Its not just the internet, seems like the whole country is losing its mind.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 15, 2022)

Is it now impossible to share pictures or is it a bug?

I wanted to vent about the fact I wanted to buy a serigraph of this painting for my parents back when I was tight on money http://en.image.51bidlive.com/u/2017020619677/288_1.JPG but got cold feet and now it's gone


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Is it now impossible to share pictures or is it a bug?
> 
> I wanted to vent about the fact I wanted to buy a serigraph of this painting for my parents back when I was tight on money http://en.image.51bidlive.com/u/2017020619677/288_1.JPG but got cold feet and now it's gone


Sharing images has been disabled.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 15, 2022)

6 Hours in a waiting room. 

My dark humor is unappreciated.


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You and me both.  But you know, think of how boring it would be if everything was always great.


I’ll take a boring peace over  exciting danger any day of the week


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm going to sleep in the hospital.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 15, 2022)

Jeez that forum raid. I'd hoped that I was done seeing stuff like that after quitting as a discord server mod


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

People aren't born evil, they are made that way. There are so many people who go through abuse, broken families, war and they come out with a better outlook on life. There are scars from the things they had to deal with but most people are functioning members of society. But then there are raiders and trollers. It sorta just baffles my mind that THIS is what they do in their free time, is it fun? Do they see this as some moral conquest?
Like, you choose to do this for your free time. Instead of playing a video game, reading a book, hanging out with friends, getting a significant other, they are here posting gross images that they probably enjoy looking at here. I wonder what brought them to this point in their life ya know? Where did we as a civilization go wrong that people get to a point like this? How can we improve to make sure that people get the love, care, compassion that they need in their early life to not feel the need to go to such extremes. Same question about terrorism really, or hate crimes, or racism.
All of it just baffles my mind ya know? I just cant wrap my brain around doing anything like that. The work, the set up, THEN THE EXECUTION. A whole lot of work that amounts to nothing except a bunch of random people on the internet remembering me for a week before they eventually forget about who I am and I go on to continue doing my life.

ANYWAYS, I'd like to thank the raiders for giving me some food for thought! Gotta expand my mental horizons, only way we can make our world better!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 15, 2022)

Saw another flat squirrel on the road today 






Foxridley said:


> Sharing images has been disabled.


Lame.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> People aren't born evil, they are made that way. There are so many people who go through abuse, broken families, war and they come out with a better outlook on life. There are scars from the things they had to deal with but most people are functioning members of society. But then there are raiders and trollers. It sorta just baffles my mind that THIS is what they do in their free time, is it fun? Do they see this as some moral conquest?
> Like, you choose to do this for your free time. Instead of playing a video game, reading a book, hanging out with friends, getting a significant other, they are here posting gross images that they probably enjoy looking at here. I wonder what brought them to this point in their life ya know? Where did we as a civilization go wrong that people get to a point like this? How can we improve to make sure that people get the love, care, compassion that they need in their early life to not feel the need to go to such extremes. Same question about terrorism really, or hate crimes, or racism.
> All of it just baffles my mind ya know? I just cant wrap my brain around doing anything like that. The work, the set up, THEN THE EXECUTION. A whole lot of work that amounts to nothing except a bunch of random people on the internet remembering me for a week before they eventually forget about who I am and I go on to continue doing my life.
> 
> ANYWAYS, I'd like to thank the raiders for giving me some food for thought! Gotta expand my mental horizons, only way we can make our world better!



People *are* born evil. It isn't civilization's fault that a bunch of guys decided to traumatize a small internet community with gore.

There's no reason to thank them either.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> But then there are raiders and trollers. It sorta just baffles my mind that THIS is what they do in their free time, is it fun? Do they see this as some moral conquest?


Can’t say I have much insight into the finer nuances of how these people think, but I think a lot of it is a combination of perceived power/control and seeing the rise they get out of people. “I can do this and they can’t stop me” is hell of a drug to some people, and probably especially people who experience loss of control in their day-to-day life. There’s also the point that younger offenders (like, mid-late teens or younger) often haven’t quite developed a full understanding of the humanity of other Internet users. Intellectually they know that these are people, but I don’t think they have quite come to that insight on an emotional level. Just look at how toxic the trash talking in certain online games gets.

So they get a sense of community and belonging from laughing with their online buddies about being dicks to the furries (or whatever group). The more activity they get out of the figurative hornets’ nest, the more successful they have been in the eyes of this peer group. Competitive instinct (who can find the most abhorrent shock images?) and herd/group/mob mentality probably also play a role.

It’s unfortunately not like they’re alone in this. There’s been prominent public figures throwing out some truly nasty things. There’s “comedians” who rely more on punching down and creating conflict than actually being funny.

Most of these people probably aren’t evil. (In all honesty, I hesitate to describe anything outside of fiction or metaphor as "evil." I'm not sure I believe "evil" can describe real people, no matter how abhorrent their deeds, because those deeds are the results of human choices, not some kind of cosmic dichotomy of the goodness of one's character.) They’re amusing themselves in inappropriate ways that dehumanize their targets, without a full (emotional) understanding of the consequences of their actions. Hopefully most of them grow out of it eventually.

(There’s also cases where this kind of nonsense is done by people who feel wronged by a service or community in order to exact perceived revenge, but that seems less likely for this particular case.)

I have no idea why trolling has become the Internet equivalent of low-effort tagging. I can appreciate graffiti but there’s no art to writing “dick” on underpass walls.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Can’t say I have much insight into the finer nuances of how these people think, but I think a lot of it is a combination of perceived power/control and seeing the rise they get out of people. “I can do this and they can’t stop me” is hell of a drug to some people, and probably especially people who experience loss of control in their day-to-day life. There’s also the point that younger offenders (like, mid-late teens or younger) often haven’t quite developed a full understanding of the humanity of other Internet users. Intellectually they know that these are people, but I don’t think they have quite come to that insight on an emotional level. Just look at how toxic the trash talking in certain online games gets.
> 
> So they get a sense of community and belonging from laughing with their online buddies about being dicks to the furries (or whatever group). The more activity they get out of the figurative hornets’ nest, the more successful they have been in the eyes of this peer group. Competitive instinct (who can find the most abhorrent shock images?) and herd/group/mob mentality probably also play a role.
> 
> ...


I was talking about this with my history teacher. We were talking about Slavery and the affects that mindset had on citizens even after emancipation. And she described it was a way to feel better. using a quote from her example from a movie "If you aren't better than the black man, what are you". I mean, I guess I can get the point of that, but why you want it just makes ZERO sense to me.

I guess im just too much of a bottom *shrugs*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> People aren't born evil, they are made that way. There are so many people who go through abuse, broken families, war and they come out with a better outlook on life. There are scars from the things they had to deal with but most people are functioning members of society. But then there are raiders and trollers. It sorta just baffles my mind that THIS is what they do in their free time, is it fun? Do they see this as some moral conquest?
> Like, you choose to do this for your free time. Instead of playing a video game, reading a book, hanging out with friends, getting a significant other, they are here posting gross images that they probably enjoy looking at here. I wonder what brought them to this point in their life ya know? Where did we as a civilization go wrong that people get to a point like this? How can we improve to make sure that people get the love, care, compassion that they need in their early life to not feel the need to go to such extremes. Same question about terrorism really, or hate crimes, or racism.
> All of it just baffles my mind ya know? I just cant wrap my brain around doing anything like that. The work, the set up, THEN THE EXECUTION. A whole lot of work that amounts to nothing except a bunch of random people on the internet remembering me for a week before they eventually forget about who I am and I go on to continue doing my life.
> 
> ANYWAYS, I'd like to thank the raiders for giving me some food for thought! Gotta expand my mental horizons, only way we can make our world better!


In the "christian college" cult I was in for a year the pastors and teachers constantly told us to not listen to our "feelings" because listening to our own intuition was apparently part of a "liberal conspiracy". We were all effectively told to ignore our own conscious in favor of blind obedience to the church leadership.
My peers there spouted some of the most vile and disgusting rhetoric I had ever heard. I believe we are looking at the results of the fundamentalist far right raising their kids to be without empathy. I truly hope these people get the help they need.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I was talking about this with my history teacher. We were talking about Slavery and the affects that mindset had on citizens even after emancipation. And she described it was a way to feel better. using a quote from her example from a movie "If you aren't better than the black man, what are you". I mean, I guess I can get the point of that, but why you want it just makes ZERO sense to me.
> 
> I guess im just too much of a bottom *shrugs*


For some people it makes some desperate sense to want that - if you truly believe you have zero worth, being better than someone, anyone, means you have _some_ worth. It's a way to control feelings of helplessness and hopelessness. It probably _also_ requires that you're wired (or raised) to have a certain kind of thinking that allows for that line of reasoning, but that's the case for a lot of catalysts for human atrocity - you need to have all the ingredients in order to create the perfect storm. But yeah. A lot of bullies have messy home lives or otherwise are going through some kind of trauma. But not everyone with messy home lives and trauma is or will become a bully.

I can't grok it; malice is pretty damn foreign to me. But I can sort of see that there's a pattern and see some of the paths that can lead to that pattern.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 15, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> For some people it makes some desperate sense to want that - if you truly believe you have zero worth, being better than someone, anyone, means you have _some_ worth. It's a way to control feelings of helplessness and hopelessness. It probably _also_ requires that you're wired (or raised) to have a certain kind of thinking that allows for that line of reasoning, but that's the case for a lot of catalysts for human atrocity - you need to have all the ingredients in order to create the perfect storm. But yeah. A lot of bullies have messy home lives or otherwise are going through some kind of trauma. But not everyone with messy home lives and trauma is or will become a bully.
> 
> I can't grok it; malice is pretty damn foreign to me. But I can sort of see that there's a pattern and see some of the paths that can lead to that pattern.


These  are the exact things neo nazis and the alt right look for in people they want to recruit.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 15, 2022)

If you read through the last few pages of this thread, you'd think something significant happened


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Saw another flat squirrel on the road today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your 4chan people did this monsieur.


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> In the "christian college" cult I was in for a year the pastors and teachers constantly told us to not listen to our "feelings" because listening to our own intuition was apparently part of a "liberal conspiracy". We were all effectively told to ignore our own conscious in favor of blind obedience to the church leadership.
> My peers there spouted some of the most vile and disgusting rhetoric I had ever heard. I believe we are looking at the results of the fundamentalist far right raising their kids to be without empathy. I truly hope these people get the help they need.


That's really bizarre (it wasn't an evangelical college was it?)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> Your 4chan people did this monsieur.


Is that the reason why you treat this like 9/11? because it enables scapegoating against those who go against the FAF orthodoxy? because no other way I'm turning this makes any sense. I have no 4chan people, stop pestering me.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

I think its important to remember that none of us wanted the people to come and do what they did. Its gross and uncalled for. But whats worse is the way they want to change us and our habits on OUR website. Telling people off for having a different view point isn't what we are here to do. We're here to have fun, escape the shittyness of life.

Lets leave the hate to the trolls. They have more than we need to begin with.


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Is that the reason why you treat this like 9/11? because it enables scapegoating against those who go against the FAF orthodoxy? because no other way I'm turning this makes any sense. I have no 4chan people, stop pestering me.


For a lot of people, kids especially, it does mess them up so to downplay that is not cool. Where else does anti trans hate come from anyhow?


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think its important to remember that none of us wanted the people to come and do what they did. Its gross and uncalled for. But whats worse is the way they want to change us and our habits on OUR website. Telling people off for having a different view point isn't what we are here to do. We're here to have fun, escape the shittyness of life.
> 
> Lets leave the hate to the trolls. They have more than we need to begin with.


We have to stop hate from the source though which comes from a certain perspective unfortunately


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> For a lot of people, kids especially, it does mess them up so to downplay that is not cool. Where else does anti trans hate come from anyhow?


The point --->.



Your head --->o


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> These  are the exact things neo nazis and the alt right look for in people they want to recruit.


Quite true. And, like... I certainly have a lot more animosity for the people doing the recruiting than the people getting lovebombed when they're having it rough. I can have sympathy for people having it rough and getting taken advantage of, while also condemning the rhetoric they're pulled into and their actions in repeating those beliefs (if/when they do). I guess the bottom line is that if and when these people say "I was wrong," I strongly feel that it's important to give them a chance to prove they've changed.

No one individual owes them that second chance - we owe it to ourselves to take care of ourselves first, and sometimes that means cutting some people out. But we as a whole need to recognize that if there's no one to let people back in, they're going to find friends where they can.

(Plus the recruiters are hardly ever the ones who take the brunt of the pushback; I feel like the recruits are manipulated into being a sort of human shield. Which is another layer of shitty on top of an already terrible shit sandwich.)


----------



## Punji (Jul 15, 2022)

Man I wish life was as exciting as people like to make it out to be.

If there are any puppet masters pulling strings from the shadows, it's not to "recruit" some sad and lonely social outcasts into believing the opposite of what the _super normal and well-adjusted _furry fandom thinks.

Why dramatize and glorify this? Let it go and stop giving these people the incentive to keep doing it. Just say "that was dumb" and get on with our furryism.


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The point --->.
> 
> 
> 
> Your head --->o


Same to you genius


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Punji said:


> Man I wish life was as exciting as people like to make it out to be.
> 
> If there are any puppet masters pulling strings from the shadows, it's not to "recruit" some sad and lonely social outcasts into believing the opposite of what the _super normal and well-adjusted _furry fandom thinks.
> 
> Why dramatize and glorify this? Let it go and stop giving these people the incentive to keep doing it. Just say "that was dumb" and get on with our furryism.


I wish I was this naive


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2022)

A temperature of 40C may occur in the south of England next week. 

This would be unprecedented, and is outside what I had expected to ever experience in this country. 

Meanwhile our politicians are discussing ways to back-track on promises to reduce green house gas emissions.


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> A temperature of 40C may occur in the south of England next week.
> 
> This would be unprecedented, and is outside what I had expected to ever experience in this country.
> 
> Meanwhile our politicians are discussing ways to back-track on promises to reduce green house gas emissions.


Yeah we’re pretty much doomed oh well


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah we’re pretty much doomed oh well


I mean, we don't _have_ to be.
I hope there are, at the very least, criminal consequences in the future for the people making these decisions now.

I'll post the maximum temperature that actually develops here.


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I mean, we don't _have_ to be.
> I hope there are, at the very least, criminal consequences in the future for the people making these decisions now.
> 
> I'll post the maximum temperature that actually develops here.


Ha like the UN has any power to enforce consequences on conservatives I wish (liberals to a lesser extent I might add)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

Punji said:


> Man I wish life was as exciting as people like to make it out to be.


Two words.

Anal sex


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Two words.
> 
> Anal sex


That’s gay though : P (also there are children on here so tone that down or you might get a TOS violation btw)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2022)

We are very cultured.



Kope said:


> Ha like the UN has any power to enforce consequences on conservatives I wish (liberals to a lesser extent I might add)



There have been, at the very least, limited legal consequences for Tobacco companies that deliberately mislead consumers about the risk posed by smoking cigarettes. 

etc


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> Same to you genius


No I see it very well, there's been something insignificant happening and you've been babbling about it, politicising it, ever since. Funny given all the "don't give attention to the trolls" spiel.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> That’s gay though : P (also there are children on here so tone that down or you might get a TOS violation btw)


I think to your point, having people be good people is ideal. Having different ideologies is good to making a diverse and more just society, but people suck. Doing the best that we individually can is the best that we can do. Being kind where we can, helping where we can, and not interjecting where we shouldnt is super important. But also not giving asshats the light of day they want is good. Not just because they dont deserve anything from us, we dont deserve to feel shitty clinging onto the shit they do.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

I think talking about this won't get anything done. If you Kope need help processing it I will be more than happy to talk to you about it. but there is no law any of us can make, no policy we can change, or minds we can sway to make any of this (1) stop happening (2) make them not do it.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Two words.
> 
> Anal sex



Two words:
I have Flamingo on speed dial and I'm calling him, bro.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Two words:
> I have Flamingo on speed dial and I'm calling him, bro.


Call daddy :3


----------



## Punji (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Two words.
> 
> Anal sex


True love >>> cardinal hedonism


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No I see it very well, there's been something insignificant happening and you've been babbling about it, politicising it, ever since. Funny given all the "don't give attention to the trolls" spiel.


Children getting exposed to Gore pics is not “insignificant” to me


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Two words:
> I have Flamingo on speed dial and I'm calling him, bro.


Are flamingos known for their speed though?


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think talking about this won't get anything done. If you Kope need help processing it I will be more than happy to talk to you about it. but there is no law any of us can make, no policy we can change, or minds we can sway to make any of this (1) stop happening (2) make them not do it.


So I should become president is what you’re saying?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

Punji said:


> True love >>> cardinal hedonism


Well if you havent noticed im not a pretty princess, i dont get true love ;w;



Kope said:


> So I should become president is what you’re saying?


If you want to try and become president sure. I think that if you can find fulfillment in doing something try it. I cant tell you how well that would go. But caring about your community is very important. And its admirable, but finding the right steps to make that change is important.


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well if you havent noticed im not a pretty princess, i dont get true love ;w;
> 
> 
> If you want to try and become president sure. I think that if you can find fulfillment in doing something try it. I cant tell you how well that would go. But caring about your community is very important. And its admirable, but finding the right steps to make that change is important.


I’d probably just yell at everyone if I was president so I’ll pass


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm pretty sure Cardinal Hedonism works at the Vatican.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> Children getting exposed to Gore pics is not “insignificant” to me


Weird how Helen Lovejoy only gets out of the closet to ask if somebody could please think of the children now even tho it doesn't look like any child even saw that, and the rest of the time it's mostly the usual political witch hunt!


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> Are flamingos known for their speed though?


Actually looked it up and flamingos fly at a pretty average speed for birds.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2022)

Arguing in a thread where people who are already heated come to post seems like a bad idea


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2022)

Watching Frank and Kope argue forever and ever ever.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well if you havent noticed im not a pretty princess, i dont get true love ;w;


I was going to screenshot your avatar and draw a crown and pink princess dress on it or something, and then I remembered image embedding is currently disabled. But hey, I'm sure you can be a pretty princess if that's what your heart desires. I believe in you!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

We all have more in common than we dont. But we focus on what we dont like.

Like, 99% of the people messaging here like ice cream! They think tea is better (which it is) and when we are working together we can get more done.


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Weird how Helen Lovejoy only gets out of the closet to ask if somebody could please think of the children now even tho it doesn't look like any child even saw that, and the rest of the time it's mostly the usual political witch hunt!


No clue what you’re talking about, but I’m right here you can talk to me lol.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I was going to screenshot your avatar and draw a crown and pink princess dress on it or something, and then I remembered image embedding is currently disabled. But hey, I'm sure you can be a pretty princess if that's what your heart desires. I believe in you!


Fank you @w@

I'll make sure to mention the great Mungo at my Commemoration speech


----------



## Rimna (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well if you havent noticed im not a pretty princess, i dont get true love ;w;
> 
> 
> If you want to try and become president sure. I think that if you can find fulfillment in doing something try it. I cant tell you how well that would go. But caring about your community is very important. And its admirable, but finding the right steps to make that change is important.


You are right - you are a handsome prince


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Arguing in a thread where people who are already heated come to post seems like a bad idea


Probably but Frank is such a funny poster when you get him going and I have a broken leg and am bored  :V


----------



## Rimna (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Like, 99% of the people messaging here think tea is better (which it is)


Nevermind, you are not a handsome prince at all


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Nevermind, you are not a handsome prince at all


If he’s talking about green tea then….. he is still wrong : P


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Nevermind, you are not a handsome prince at all




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200808336477679616


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> Probably but Frank is such a funny poster when you get him going and I have a broken leg and am bored  :V


He’s like our Donald Trump in a way. (Except not perma banned)


----------



## Punji (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> He’s like our Donald Trump in a way. (Except not perma banned)


Maybe in the sense that it's become acceptable to openly mock him all the time :<

I vote we all just stop being mean.


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> We all have more in common than we dont. But we focus on what we dont like.
> 
> Like, 99% of the people messaging here like ice cream! They think tea is better (which it is) and when we are working together we can get more done.


No, clearly we need to have a heated debate over platigrade vs digitigrade paws.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

how about we all go get some tea flavored ice cream UwU


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> No, clearly we need to have a heated debate over platigrade vs digitigrade paws.







__





						Michael Scott Don't Softly Meme Generator - Imgflip
					

Insanely fast, mobile-friendly meme generator. Make Michael Scott Don't Softly memes or upload your own images to make custom memes




					imgflip.com


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

Not being able to embed images and gifs really looses a lot of the impact of some of these memes ;w;


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> how about we all go get some tea flavored ice cream UwU


Okay. Let's get coffee and frozen yogurt.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Not being able to embed images and gifs really looses a lot of the impact of some of these memes ;w;






Spoiler



*rick roll*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *rick roll*


fuq u


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Punji said:


> Maybe in the sense that it's become acceptable to openly mock him all the time :<
> 
> I vote we all just stop being mean.


It’s so easy though with some of the funny stuff he says lol


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Okay. Let's get coffee and frozen yogurt.


I do like frozen yogurt


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 15, 2022)

Whenever I see Kope talking about how miserable he is on this thread, I get frustrated that what I can do help is limited by not physically being there for him.


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Whenever I see Kope talking about how miserable he is on this thread, I get frustrated that what I can do help is limited by not physically being there for him.


It’s ok knowing you care is enough


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 15, 2022)

I worry a little for the day when Kope runs into a conservative that (a) is willing to actually take time to try and debunk him, and (b) sticks to just facts.

He may not think he'll ever run into one with that second trait.... matter of time, buddy, matter of time.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 15, 2022)

Holy shit, people are still arguing in the vent thread?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 15, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Holy shit, people are still arguing in the vent thread?


They always do.

I was actually kind of being serious with the comment I just made because... how to put this.... the more absolutely certain someone is, the more likely a situation that completely defies one's preconceived notions will break them.


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I worry a little for the day when Kope runs into a conservative that (a) is willing to actually take time to try and debunk him, and (b) sticks to just facts.
> 
> He may not think he'll ever run into one with that second trait.... matter of time, buddy, matter of time.


I usually don't talk politics outside of my house tbh. I like to leave others alone for the most part


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Holy shit, people are still arguing in the vent thread?


We need a boxing thread to release stress : P


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 15, 2022)

I think I have come to the conclusion that like 90% of those "popufurs" are assholes and dickheads, at least they have been to me.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 15, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I think I have come to the conclusion that like 90% of those "popufurs" are assholes and dickheads, at least they have been to me.


Lot of 'em have personal history issues they never sorted out.

At least, the ones I've seen have had them.

Popularity is no excuse for poor behavior, mind, but there's at least an explanation.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Lot of 'em have personal history issues they never sorted out.
> 
> At least, the ones I've seen have had them.
> 
> Popularity is no excuse for poor behavior, mind, but there's at least an explanation.


Whenever I tried to inquire them about collabs or commissions, they simply end up ghosting me in the end. Even though they read my messages and post frequently which is a sign that they aren't too busy either. It's like they don't want anything to do with us _peasants _and only interacting with those who are on their level. If that's the really the case then they should fuck off FA and go to another platform full of elites only.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 15, 2022)

the supercuts i went to cut waaayyyyy too much of my hair off and im pissed

im deadass about to spend 40 bucks on a beanie. i'm that frustrated.


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 15, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Whenever I tried to inquire them about collabs or commissions, they simply end up ghosting me in the end. Even though they read my messages and post frequently which is a sign that they aren't too busy either. It's like they don't want anything to do with us _peasants _and only interacting with those who are on their level. If that's the really the case then they should fuck off FA and go to another platform full of elites only.


For at least some of them, they’ve become withdrawn because the increase in popularity means increasingly dealing with problematic peopl, things like harassment and people who think they can dictate what others post.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Whenever I tried to inquire them about collabs or commissions, they simply end up ghosting me in the end. Even though they read my messages and post frequently which is a sign that they aren't too busy either. It's like they don't want anything to do with us _peasants _and only interacting with those who are on their level. If that's the really the case then they should fuck off FA and go to another platform full of elites only.


Most of them do commissions as their job and request that customers follow their guidelines which may involve opening commission slots only at certain times. If they're really popular it's likely they get flooded with commission requests outside of their schedule and it can be a job of its own to respond to all of that. Some artists understandably don't want to deal with that as I think a lot of them probably got into doing commissions because they don't like traditional business practices that apply to most jobs... like having to be in "customer service mode". Lots of artists simply aren't interested in doing collabs, especially if there's a gap in skill like would be typical with a professional who does it as a job vs. a hobbyist. It's a timesink that could take away from their income and they might simply not have the passion for it or a desire to work with others to produce a piece.

Of course I don't know your individual situation, but that's just my take on it.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 15, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> For at least some of them, they’ve become withdrawn because the increase in popularity means increasingly dealing with problematic peopl, things like harassment and people who think they can dictate what others post.


Well I'm not problematic...right???


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 15, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Most of them do commissions as their job and request that customers follow their guidelines which may involve opening commission slots only at certain times. If they're really popular it's likely they get flooded with commission requests outside of their schedule and it can be a job of its own to respond to all of that. Some artists understandably don't want to deal with that as I think a lot of them probably got into doing commissions because they don't like traditional business practices that apply to most jobs... like having to be in "customer service mode". Lots of artists simply aren't interested in doing collabs, especially if there's a gap in skill like would be typical with a professional who does it as a job vs. a hobbyist. It's a timesink that could take away from their income and they might simply not have the passion for it or a desire to work with others to produce a piece.
> 
> Of course I don't know your individual situation, but that's just my take on it.


What about the ones who just commission and don't do anything else?


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 15, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Well I'm not problematic...right???


No. But the artists' dealing with problematic people leads them to become more withdrawn from people in general, less trusting etc.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 15, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> No. But the artists' dealing with problematic people leads them to become more withdrawn from people in general, less trusting etc.


If that's the case then they should quit as a result.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> That's really bizarre (it wasn't an evangelical college was it?)


They were fudamentalists. The really crazy ones.


quoting_mungo said:


> Quite true. And, like... I certainly have a lot more animosity for the people doing the recruiting than the people getting lovebombed when they're having it rough. I can have sympathy for people having it rough and getting taken advantage of, while also condemning the rhetoric they're pulled into and their actions in repeating those beliefs (if/when they do). I guess the bottom line is that if and when these people say "I was wrong," I strongly feel that it's important to give them a chance to prove they've changed.
> 
> No one individual owes them that second chance - we owe it to ourselves to take care of ourselves first, and sometimes that means cutting some people out. But we as a whole need to recognize that if there's no one to let people back in, they're going to find friends where they can.
> 
> (Plus the recruiters are hardly ever the ones who take the brunt of the pushback; I feel like the recruits are manipulated into being a sort of human shield. Which is another layer of shitty on top of an already terrible shit sandwich.)


I feel sympathetic towards the people who have been recruited as well. It may be my Southern Christian background but the first thing I always think about are the words of Jesus as He was on the cross: "Father forgive them, for they know not what they do."


If any of you try to raid again tonight I have this to say to you: There is more to this life than attempting to "trigger" people you disagree with. There is a whole world out there for you to explore, places of wonder, adventure, and romance. There are probably people who love you and want to help you. We will be the generation that finally makes the dreams of our grandparents and great-grandparents a reality. We will end climate change and be the first ones to walk on Mars. Put down you anger and hatred and help us build a new future, a brighter future for all mankind.


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 16, 2022)

Don't know what I missed and don't have the energy to care, so here's my little off-topic vent:

Suffering is so funny /s


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 16, 2022)

Had to make three (3) trips to Walgreens ("The Wall") to finally get all of my prescriptions today. first, they cancelled all but one, no reason given. Then on the second trip, they had three more scrip filled, but still cancelled the rest, again no reason given. Third trip, finally got the last two for my asthma and blood pressure. Getting old suxs, too. I have to take entirely too many meds just so my body will function right and produce proper results on a blood panel.

Thank you, Uncle Sam's Flying Circus (USAF) for all the toxic shit I worked around. Most of my Air Force buddies all suffer from a similar group of illnesses.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 16, 2022)

Uuugh. We were hoping boyfriend would test negative today (5 days fever free), but his COVID self-test still came back positive. So even more isolation. I miss him so much and I've not like... spent time in the same room as him for over two weeks. SUCKS.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2022)

Cannot stand being accused of harboring some kind of hate towards a protected class over dumb shit. It doesnt happen often at all, but when it does, I damn near spit venom. 
Especially when the specific accusation is directed at the harmless, goofy shit that I draw.

Go outside.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Cannot stand being accused of harboring some kind of hate towards a protected class over dumb shit. It doesnt happen often at all, but when it does, I damn near spit venom.
> Especially when the specific accusation is directed at the harmless, goofy shit that I draw.
> 
> Go outside.


Context please, I want the juicy details to liven up my Saturday morning


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Context please, I want the juicy details to liven up my Saturday morning


I bounced from a server last night. Got shit for drawing certain _video game_ characters in a sensual manner together. It was specifically 4 people on my ass. They gave another guy heat for enjoying it but he dipped real quick so the focus turned completely to me. I posted my work of the two in there multiple times with no problem so it took me off guard.

I'm friends with the server owner though. She saw and she apologized for it this morning which is why I'm thinking about it now.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 16, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Had to make three (3) trips to Walgreens ("The Wall") to finally get all of my prescriptions today. first, they cancelled all but one, no reason given. Then on the second trip, they had three more scrip filled, but still cancelled the rest, again no reason given. Third trip, finally got the last two for my asthma and blood pressure. Getting old suxs, too. I have to take entirely too many meds just so my body will function right and produce proper results on a blood panel.
> 
> Thank you, Uncle Sam's Flying Circus (USAF) for all the toxic shit I worked around. Most of my Air Force buddies all suffer from a similar group of illnesses.


My brother was in the Air Force and worked cyber security, he suffers from mental illnesses from his time in. You have my sympathy.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I bounced from a server last night. Got shit for drawing certain _video game_ characters in a sensual manner together. It was specifically 4 people on my ass. They gave another guy heat for enjoying it but he dipped real quick so the focus turned completely to me. I posted my work of the two in there multiple times with no problem so it took me off guard.
> 
> I'm friends with the server owner though. She saw and she apologized for it this morning which is why I'm thinking about it now.


Sigh... I need _names_ of the characters. But it's okay, I understand, you obviously don't want people jumping on you over here too. 
Can you say at least whether it was mxf? Or was it fxf?


----------



## Kope (Jul 16, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I don’t know how to delete this so ignore it.





quoting_mungo said:


> Uuugh. We were hoping boyfriend would test negative today (5 days fever free), but his COVID self-test still came back positive. So even more isolation. I miss him so much and I've not like... spent time in the same room as him for over two weeks. SUCKS.


Maybe it was a pregnancy test and not a Covid test?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Sigh... I need _names_ of the characters. But it's okay, I understand, you obviously don't want people jumping on you over here too.
> Can you say at least whether it was mxf? Or was it fxf?


No one here is that stupid honestly.
It was characters from Rivals of Aether. I don't know what mxf or fxf is.


----------



## Kope (Jul 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> No one here is that stupid honestly.
> It was characters from Rivals of Aether. I don't know what mxf or fxf is.


Woah your 4chan side is slipping out just chill and answer the question like a regular dude


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> No one here is that stupid honestly.
> It was characters from Rivals of Aether. I don't know what mxf or fxf is.


male x female. female x female

What Rivals of Aether character is a "protected class"? They're all fictional anthropomorphic cartoon characters. Although admittedly I'm not really familiar with the lore


----------



## Kope (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> male x female. female x female
> 
> What Rivals of Aether character is a "protected class"? They're all fictional anthropomorphic cartoon characters. Although admittedly I'm not really familiar with the lore


You can draw whatever just say who owns it and you’ll be fine


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> male x female. female x female
> 
> What Rivals of Aether character is a "protected class"? They're all fictional anthropomorphic cartoon characters. Although admittedly I'm not really familiar with the lore


They took umbrage with me putting Ori with one of the girls. Said he was nonbinary except that's never once anything talked about in any of his appearances. And I wouldn't give a shit anyway.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 16, 2022)

Kope said:


> Maybe it was a pregnancy test and not a Covid test?


His nose is pregnant and will give birth to baby coronaviruses. 



Judge Spear said:


> They took umbrage with me putting Ori with one of the girls. Said he was nonbinary except that's never once anything talked about in any of his appearances. And I wouldn't give a shit anyway.


I'm not familiar with the source material, but I do take offense (in the very mildest sense of the word, purely a "wtf did you just say?" in the direction of the original speaker) at the suggestion that nonbinary people can't be in straight-passing relationships and/or can't be sexual and/or can't be interested in women. I am all of these, thank you very much. :/


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> They took umbrage with me putting Ori with one of the girls. Said he was nonbinary except that's never once anything talked about in any of his appearances. And I wouldn't give a shit anyway.


Wow I thought it was gonna be some cultural thing lol
That'd be like someone getting pissed off that someone drew Fox McCloud getting it on with Wolf O'Donnell


----------



## ben909 (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> That'd be like someone getting pissed off that someone drew Fox McCloud getting it on with Wolf O'Donnell


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I bounced from a server last night. Got shit for drawing certain _video game_ characters in a sensual manner together. It was specifically 4 people on my ass. They gave another guy heat for enjoying it but he dipped real quick so the focus turned completely to me. I posted my work of the two in there multiple times with no problem so it took me off guard.
> 
> I'm friends with the server owner though. She saw and she apologized for it this morning which is why I'm thinking about it now.


I'm curious as to how you even found a server full of such thin skinned people in the first place. I mean guess the word is fragile more than thing skinned if a ship attempt breaks them.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


>


What is even happening in that picture? How much of that is edited..?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> What is even happening in that picture? How much of that is edited..?


no idea


----------



## Kope (Jul 16, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> His nose is pregnant and will give birth to baby coronaviruses.
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the source material, but I do take offense (in the very mildest sense of the word, purely a "wtf did you just say?" in the direction of the original speaker) at the suggestion that nonbinary people can't be in straight-passing relationships and/or can't be sexual and/or can't be interested in women. I am all of these, thank you very much. :/


I still find it odd that some don't believe covid is real


----------



## Kope (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> What is even happening in that picture? How much of that is edited..?


It's either real or an incredible photoshop job


----------



## LameFox (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> What is even happening in that picture? How much of that is edited..?


Looks like the dog is shut in the cockpit of a plane (glider?) while a guy in the bg looks at the wingtip for whatever reason. Doesn't look heavily edited aside from the starfox quote it's just distorted as fuck because of the glass.


----------



## Kope (Jul 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> They took umbrage with me putting Ori with one of the girls. Said he was nonbinary except that's never once anything talked about in any of his appearances. And I wouldn't give a shit anyway.


As long  as it is two consenting adults who cares in my opinion. There's a rule 34 for a reason lol


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Looks like the dog is shut in the cockpit of a plane (glider?) while a guy in the bg looks at the wingtip for whatever reason. Doesn't look heavily edited aside from the starfox quote it's just distorted as fuck because of the glass.


It's a beautiful photo, you're definitely right about what's going on in it. The fidelity of the photo and the artfulness of the shot made me think it was from a movie and perhaps the dog was edited in, but that's clearly not right. I love the cool color palette, the clouds and the reflection of the clouds are breathtaking, the vehicle looks futuristic and cool and the dog is gorgeous, it really is like Star Fox in the sense that it looks like it's from a futuristic time where dogs are sentient and can fly vehicles, and they're getting the vehicle inspected for repairs.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My brother was in the Air Force and worked cyber security, he suffers from mental illnesses from his time in. You have my sympathy.


Toxic work environment, trash burning, etc?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm curious as to how you even found a server full of such thin skinned people in the first place. I mean guess the word is fragile more than thing skinned if a ship attempt breaks them.


I was invited since, again, I'm chummy with it's owner. But I was in there since May and had no real issues. I'm fine mingling with all kinds until friction decides to grind the fun to a halt. 


quoting_mungo said:


> I'm not familiar with the source material, but I do take offense (in the very mildest sense of the word, purely a "wtf did you just say?" in the direction of the original speaker) at the suggestion that nonbinary people can't be in straight-passing relationships and/or can't be sexual and/or can't be interested in women. I am all of these, thank you very much. :/


Yeah these types tend to speak for everyone and it's always over things that don't matter. 


SirRob said:


> Wow I thought it was gonna be some cultural thing lol
> That'd be like someone getting pissed off that someone drew Fox McCloud getting it on with Wolf O'Donnell


No, but I've absolutely had the inverse take place too. Actually the same situation as this, but that was 2018. Damn now I'm remembering that and recalling how stupid that was...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 16, 2022)

Kope said:


> I still find it odd that some don't believe covid is real


I went to vote durimg a primary election,  which is party only, for people showing up like it's a national election and then believing a friend of mine and I that a citizenship test consists of math, science, and social studies questions.  Some people live in ignorance, some are kept there, and because it's easier to be ignorant than do minimal research and educate, choose to stay there.



SirRob said:


> It's a beautiful photo, you're definitely right about what's going on in it. The fidelity of the photo and the artfulness of the shot made me think it was from a movie and perhaps the dog was edited in, but that's clearly not right. I love the cool color palette, the clouds and the reflection of the clouds are breathtaking, the vehicle looks futuristic and cool and the dog is gorgeous, it really is like Star Fox in the sense that it looks like it's from a futuristic time where dogs are sentient and can fly vehicles, and they're getting the vehicle inspected for repairs.


It's a preflight check, so probably a friend snapped it because it was fun.  Can't have loose pets on an airfield.


----------



## TR273 (Jul 16, 2022)

Kope said:


> I still find it odd that some don't believe covid is real


Some people think the Earth is flat ...


----------



## Kope (Jul 16, 2022)

TR273 said:


> Some people think the Earth is flat ...


If it was God would eat it mistaking it as a pizza


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 16, 2022)

If the Earth was flat, cats would have pushed everything off of it by now.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> If the Earth was flat, cats would have pushed everything off of it by now.


And we'd have seen huge elephants catch the stuff.

Or maybe the turtle they're riding on.

(Apologies to any fans of those books.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 16, 2022)

Maybe we could convince some idots to jump off as the c.aimed it was round?


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm curious as to how you even found a server full of such thin skinned people in the first place. I mean guess the word is fragile more than thing skinned if a ship attempt breaks them.


I've come across multiple servers that literally ban names like "Emily" because they're someone's triggers. So... if you're named Emily, you're just fucked I guess? 

I have an atypical trigger (cameras) but I haven't forced everyone who knows me to purge cameras from their existence. I wonder what goes on in the heads of people who bristle at the slightest suggestion of something they don't like? My first guess is that they're trying to be woke and courteous without really understanding triggers or, in Judge's case, non-binary people.

The hyper-sensitive servers I've come across were usually run by minors, so it's not a big deal, but it's still a little confounding.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Maybe we could convince some idots to jump off as the c.aimed it was round?


Can't do that, the earth is surrounded by the antarctic ice wall which is patrolled by the governments to ensure we never learn the truth


----------



## Kope (Jul 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Can't do that, the earth is surrounded by the antarctic ice wall which is patrolled by the governments to ensure we never learn the truth


Hmm don’t people have boats though


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 16, 2022)

TR273 said:


> Some people think the Earth is flat ...



I wish it was all downhill.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I wish it was all downhill.


According to my grandpa, it's all uphill. Or at least the route back and forth between his house and school is


----------



## Kope (Jul 16, 2022)

I can’t wait to die


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> no idea


Actually found the original post on Reddit. It is indeed a preflight check for a glider.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 16, 2022)

Kope said:


> I can’t wait to die


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

*thunk*

I got most of my stuff out of the garage.... but metal siding means it was 20 degrees hotter in there than the rest of the outside.

And before I pull any more stuff out of there, I need to spend tonight going through all the boxes I did bring in.

I THINK I can finish reassembling my room this weekend but it's going to be a big drain on me.


----------



## Kope (Jul 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


>


Die or become gay? I’m a furry bro


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 16, 2022)

Click here to find out how to get the best new supplements for building muscle without working out. Personal trainers hate me!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Click here to find out how to get the best new supplements for building muscle without working out. Personal trainers hate me!


There is no link.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My brother was in the Air Force and worked cyber security, he suffers from mental illnesses from his time in. You have my sympathy.


I worked around operating aircraft radars, JP-4 jet fuel, Hydraulic fluid that permanently stained your clothes and left you smelling like it days after you showered multiple times and the final insult, cross training that had us doing work way out of our AFSC (MOS) like washing jets with PD-680, a highly toxic solvent. Nellis AFB also had a burn pit to the north of the base and the fumes from it terrible. BTW, my flight line building was about 100 ft from the first jets on the ramp and our first line of jets pointed straight at our building(!) so you were fumed out every day a sortie was flying. Any wonder why I might be in this condition?

As an aside, the PD-680 we used striaght out of a 55 gallon drum was so strong, you could get an instant rash or blisters from contact with the stuff. Supposedly Safety-Kleen used the same solvent but ya know, I beg to refute that claim. I've worked in shops with those Safety-Kleen parts washers and the fluid they used never seemed that strong.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 16, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> As an aside, the PD-680 we used striaght out of a 55 gallon drum was so strong, you could get an instant rash or blisters from contact with the stuff. Supposedly Safety-Kleen used the same solvent but ya know, I beg to refute that claim. I've worked in shops with those Safety-Kleen parts washers and the fluid they used never seemed that strong.


Probably an undiluted version? Lot of pretty tame cleaners that you see around regularly are very dangerous before they're diluted for commercial use


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 16, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> There is no link.



I know.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I know.


Well I thought it was funny

At this point I probably could use a personal trainer, too lazy to exercise but I'm too lazy because of a lack of exercise

that leads to spending all day being pissy on a furry forum so yeah, basically an emergency at this point


----------



## zandelux (Jul 17, 2022)

Okay, so I had this whole post typed up where I was berating myself for something... it doesn't matter now. Then I felt dumb for posting it, and just erased the whole thing. All I could think about was how people would react, maybe someone would reassure me that I wasn't a bad person. But I didn't want that. That's the weirdest thing.

*I realized what I wanted was someone to tell me I was a bad person.* To confirm my feelings of badness. Even though I don't think anyone here would do that, and I know intellectually I'm not a bad person... at least not bad for the thing I had typed up.

This is no longer a vent, but I'd really like to figure out why I feel this need to punish myself.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 17, 2022)

Bleh, I’m coughing more again. Was finally getting down to mostly free of respiratory symptoms. Womp womp.



zandelux said:


> This is no longer a vent, but I'd really like to figure out why I feel this need to punish myself.


Sometimes punishment brings carthasis? Clearing the slate, if you will; it means your mistake has been paid for.

But that might just be how the cogs sometimes click in my head, IDK.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 17, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Bleh, I’m coughing more again. Was finally getting down to mostly free of respiratory symptoms. Womp womp.
> 
> 
> Sometimes punishment brings carthasis? Clearing the slate, if you will; it means your mistake has been paid for.
> ...


I would say that’s fairly universal, and it’s definitely the same for me. When you’re not punished for doing something bad, the guilt can start to eat away at you. Punishing yourself is the easy way out though, the thing you need to do is to learn from your mistake and commit to bettering yourself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Well I thought it was funny
> 
> At this point I probably could use a personal trainer, too lazy to exercise but I'm too lazy because of a lack of exercise
> 
> that leads to spending all day being pissy on a furry forum so yeah, basically an emergency at this point



Aside, I have a thread for people to discuss work-outs. https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/fighting-fit-to-squash-the-pathowogen.1669824/


----------



## SirRob (Jul 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Aside, I have a thread for people to discuss work-outs. https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/fighting-fit-to-squash-the-pathowogen.1669824/


I know you do, I avoid it so as to not embarrass myself


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 17, 2022)

zandelux said:


> Okay, so I had this whole post typed up where I was berating myself for something... it doesn't matter now. Then I felt dumb for posting it, and just erased the whole thing. All I could think about was how people would react, maybe someone would reassure me that I wasn't a bad person. But I didn't want that. That's the weirdest thing.
> 
> *I realized what I wanted was someone to tell me I was a bad person.* To confirm my feelings of badness. Even though I don't think anyone here would do that, and I know intellectually I'm not a bad person... at least not bad for the thing I had typed up.
> 
> This is no longer a vent, but I'd really like to figure out why I feel this need to punish myself.


Depression and loneliness do this, or well, I've seen my mom go through it with depression, lonliness, and just a toxic marraige and poor family support.

I thought this of myself due to lonliness, trying to be "normal" or how I saw everyone else, and just because it seemed wherever something good happened, something crippling god awful followed suit.  Or why am i gay and everyone else is straight and oh god, I'm going to hell for my immoral behavior.

My father in law committed suicide, partly from covid, partly because he was trying to keep up with his daughter and myself who were successful in his opinion (hilarious because thought of public perception on our relationship).

Bottom line: I don't know.  I know and have seen, met, and interacted  with truly evil people.  One common trait is they never ask if or accept the idea they are bad.  As a general rule, everyone else is bad.  So for my two cents, genuinely asking is a good indicator you aren't a bad person.  I think like Kope you are a fantastic individual.   And like @Kope, you tend to reflect on your self and actions too much.  Accepting responsibility for thoughts and actions is fine, i just think you achieve a bit too much self conscious self-regret for every decision and random chance occurence.  And it's fine, but what makes it hard is letting go of some of that responsibility on tight self control.  Unfortunately, it's 3ither a long personal struggle or therap that 8s needed to correct in the cases of my family.  Again, I'm not a psychiatric person, just a survivor of the school of hard knocks.


----------



## Kope (Jul 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Depression and loneliness do this, or well, I've seen my mom go through it with depression, lonliness, and just a toxic marraige and poor family support.
> 
> I thought this of myself due to lonliness, trying to be "normal" or how I saw everyone else, and just because it seemed wherever something good happened, something crippling god awful followed suit.  Or why am i gay and everyone else is straight and oh god, I'm going to hell for my immoral behavior.
> 
> ...


Jeez don’t make me blush UwU


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 17, 2022)

Bodies are hard to draw since they have so many curves that need to be just right if you don't want the subject looking horribly deformed.


----------



## Filter (Jul 17, 2022)

There have probably always been people who knew Earth was spherical, or at least speculated as much, for as long as there have been people. Especially if they lived near the coast or scaled a sufficiently tall mountain. Seeing the horizon + traveling far enough that objects pass below the horizon, at least shows that it's curved.

To me, the flat earth myth is even more vent-worthy than the flat earthers themselves. It wouldn't surprise me if, after 1,000 years or so, somebody in the future stumbles upon flat earth paraphernalia and concludes that 21st century people generally believed in a flat Earth.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> And we'd have seen huge elephants catch the stuff.
> 
> Or maybe the turtle they're riding on.
> 
> (Apologies to any fans of those books.)


It's turtles all the way down!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 17, 2022)

It is mildly annoying when strands of hair find themselves wrapped around the bottom of my roomba and it goes into a fault because they wrap aroundthe roller but otherwise don't impede its functioning.  Seriously, no stoppage or trouble cleaning.  Just a few strands of my hair around the roller and it goes into rzmndom malfunction. run over bra?  no problem.  dress strap? No problem.  Leggings? No problem.

But hair?  It's a coin toss if it loses its dock, sensor malfunction, obstruction, or if it just wants to be a teenager.  I'm wondering if this is how a robot apocalypse starts.


----------



## Kope (Jul 17, 2022)

I want to walk dammit I hate limping around


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> I want to walk dammit I hate limping around



I’ve been saying that for …. 21 years. Welcome to my life.


----------



## Raever (Jul 17, 2022)

Motivation to do shit, where art thou?


----------



## Kope (Jul 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’ve been saying that for …. 21 years. Welcome to my life.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> Motivation to do shit, where art thou?


Just remember the people depending you to get things done, if it's something you need to get done.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Probably an undiluted version? Lot of pretty tame cleaners that you see around regularly are very dangerous before they're diluted for commercial use


Yeah, pretty sure it was undiluted. It could bring a blister on your skin in seconds. You had to wear a special suit to use that shit.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 17, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Just remember the people depending you to get things done, if it's something you need to get done.


I know I wasn't the one you were responding to, but I -really- needed to hear that tonight, so thank you


----------



## Kope (Jul 17, 2022)

Hmm no reason to live except for Breath Of the Wild 2 atm


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm no reason to live except for Breath Of the Wild 2 atm


Better be careful or I will make you blush and cry


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 18, 2022)

Why can't anything work the way I want to for once? And I'm referring to little things that are insignificant, but rather any other major goal I wish to achieve. It's as if I'm destined to always fail either because of my poor decision making or bad luck and pieces of shit who won't comply.


----------



## Raever (Jul 18, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Just remember the people depending you to get things done, if it's something you need to get done.



Correction: Motivation to do "creative" shit.
Totally not people-dependant, but definitely mentally necessary to keep from losing one's shit.


----------



## Kope (Jul 18, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Why can't anything work the way I want to for once? And I'm referring to little things that are insignificant, but rather any other major goal I wish to achieve. It's as if I'm destined to always fail either because of my poor decision making or bad luck and pieces of shit who won't comply.


“Wanna make God laugh? Then make some plans for your life.”


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 18, 2022)

Raever said:


> Correction: Motivation to do "creative" shit.
> Totally not people-dependant, but definitely mentally necessary to keep from losing one's shit.


Sometimes it can help to challenge your entrenched notions of what "do creative shit" entails. Trying/coming back to a different medium, even drastically so (like... cross stitch or diamond art or those medititative coloring books or crocheting or stitching) sometimes helps me. Doesn't have to be anything that follows a preset pattern, obviously, those were just random things that came to mind that might not be what visual (2D) artists think of when thinking about trying a new medium. Hell, make and decorate some cupcakes! :9

Setting aside time for it that you're responsible for others for could also be an option. Like... I know there's pottery studios that do paint-a-mug type classes/sessions. Making a "play date" with a friend to go somewhere and sketch nature/people.

(These are by no means guaranteed solutions. I've not properly drawn in years. If you find a reliable solution I'm eager to hear it. It's just stuff that's... Made me do slightly more than nothing. Which, well, is more than nothing.)


----------



## Lenago (Jul 18, 2022)

For goodness sake, theres is a sigh near cash register that says i only take credit cards. How can there be so many that dont even  notice that?

I said "sorry i dont take cash" so many times my throat is dry


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2022)

lenago said:


> For goodness sake, theres is a sigh near cash register that says i only take credit cards. How can there be so many that dont even  notice that?
> 
> I said "sorry i dont take cash" so many times my throat is dry


From the perspective of a customer, I wanna say that in general there's signs everywhere to the point where they just blend in with the background, so it's easy to just gloss over them. And this is just like, a societal thing... so like even if it was the only sign in the whole store that effect would probably still happen


----------



## Lenago (Jul 18, 2022)

SirRob said:


> From the perspective of a customer, I wanna say that in general there's signs everywhere to the point where they just blend in with the background, so it's easy to just gloss over them. And this is just like, a societal thing... so like even if it was the only sign in the whole store that effect would probably still happen


Humm i can understand that point.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 18, 2022)

SirRob said:


> From the perspective of a customer, I wanna say that in general there's signs everywhere to the point where they just blend in with the background, so it's easy to just gloss over them. And this is just like, a societal thing... so like even if it was the only sign in the whole store that effect would probably still happen


Yeah I tend to miss stuff like that, whatever it might be. And especially with no cash places, cause it's also habit to pay with cash and not card


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm usually just apathetic to the female soccer team as I am to soccer in general but if even uber eats try to ram them down my throat and pesters me about not being interested, I'm now really annoyed


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2022)

The temperature topped out at 38C in the UK today. It was 34C in my local area. So the all-time temperature record is not yet broken. 

Tomorrow a UK maximum of 41C is possible, and my local area is forecast 36C. That would break the national temperature record, and would equal 
the historic record in my local area. 

I was still able to go for my run today, but at 32C it was not the most pleasant it has ever been.


----------



## Akima (Jul 18, 2022)

If you are a while away I am not going to hold the door THATS IT I AINT GONNA HOLD THE DOOR


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> “Wanna make God laugh? Then make some plans for your life.”


What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 18, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> What the hell does that even mean?


He means that any plans you make will never work.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 18, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> He means that any plans you make will never work.


I think it's more accurate to say things never work out _perfectly_ according to plan. The broad strokes of a plan can work just fine, but if you plan things in fine detail with no wiggle room you're setting yourself up for failure. Like... "I'm gonna do groceries tomorrow" is a plan that'll work fine barring some serious force majeure. "I'm gonna do groceries tomorrow and buy these specific items" is _probably_ going to work out, but it's possible something will be sold out or the produce will be manky or whatever. "I'm gonna do groceries tomorrow between 18:23 and 18:47" is... unlikely to work out exactly according to that plan, because planning that fine has little room in it for moving parts that are out of your control. 

When it comes to life plans, well... you don't make plans for the rest of your life at 20 that will sound reasonable at 40 or 50. You can make the best plans you know how at the time, but long-term goals do need to be revisited regularly to account for both the universe throwing obstacles in your way and you gaining life experience that impacts and maybe even changes those goals.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 18, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I think it's more accurate to say things never work out _perfectly_ according to plan. The broad strokes of a plan can work just fine, but if you plan things in fine detail with no wiggle room you're setting yourself up for failure. Like... "I'm gonna do groceries tomorrow" is a plan that'll work fine barring some serious force majeure. "I'm gonna do groceries tomorrow and buy these specific items" is _probably_ going to work out, but it's possible something will be sold out or the produce will be manky or whatever. "I'm gonna do groceries tomorrow between 18:23 and 18:47" is... unlikely to work out exactly according to that plan, because planning that fine has little room in it for moving parts that are out of your control.
> 
> When it comes to life plans, well... you don't make plans for the rest of your life at 20 that will sound reasonable at 40 or 50. You can make the best plans you know how at the time, but long-term goals do need to be revisited regularly to account for both the universe throwing obstacles in your way and you gaining life experience that impacts and maybe even changes those goals.


Even the broad strokes of my plans only work half the time and usually for the things that I don’t consider a priority or I’m not as ambitious about.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 18, 2022)

Raever said:


> Correction: Motivation to do "creative" shit.
> Totally not people-dependant, but definitely mentally necessary to keep from losing one's shit.


It's best not to force inspiration if you're not under a deadline, but there's a few approaches you could try with you're currently stumped.

Reading is often a good inspiration for writing just because it exposes you to different perspectives and prose which could jog your inspiration and imagination. I try to read to regularly outside of what I read for work since that reading helps with inspiration and research. I'd also say take notes while you read too, so you have something to work from and don't forget anything notable.

Another approach is to talk to other writers or artists about what you're trying to create and bounce ideas off them. They might come up with material you might not have thought of on your own and could supply critiques about the direction of your work. I occasionally ask friends in the writing server I mod about ideas and run my work past them, which lets me get outside my head.

I wouldn't mind talking ideas either, if you want to run them by me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 18, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I know I wasn't the one you were responding to, but I -really- needed to hear that tonight, so thank you


Not a prob.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 18, 2022)

I like smoking in my house, but I don’t like filling the house with smoke. I need a hood vent.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 18, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I like smoking in my house, but I don’t like filling the house with smoke. I need a hood vent.


Smoke sitting on the window ledge, hood-style.

Though watch your health. Also where you sit.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 18, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Smoke sitting on the window ledge, hood-style.
> 
> Though watch your health.



Heck no, I’m sitting in my la-z-boy with my feet up. I’m not moving.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 18, 2022)

I hate everything rn for some reason to the point where I want to cry.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 18, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The temperature topped out at 38C in the UK today. It was 34C in my local area. So the all-time temperature record is not yet broken.
> 
> Tomorrow a UK maximum of 41C is possible, and my local area is forecast 36C. That would break the national temperature record, and would equal
> the historic record in my local area.
> ...


Yummy bra sizes.  Oh, 41C is normal here.  Also, pretty big.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 18, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The temperature topped out at 38C in the UK today. It was 34C in my local area. So the all-time temperature record is not yet broken.
> 
> Tomorrow a UK maximum of 41C is possible, and my local area is forecast 36C. That would break the national temperature record, and would equal
> the historic record in my local area.
> ...


... did the math on that, its over 100

stay inside and try to stay cool


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ... did the math on that, its over 100
> 
> stay inside and try to stay cool


100-104*F

Oh yeah, super hot


----------



## ben909 (Jul 18, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 100-104*F
> 
> Oh yeah, super hot


<melted mushroom imagei>


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 18, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 100-104*F
> 
> Oh yeah, super hot



Yeah, super hot. Just keep talking about those bras


----------



## Kope (Jul 18, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I hate everything rn for some reason to the point where I want to cry.


What wrong?


----------



## Akima (Jul 18, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 100-104*F
> 
> Oh yeah, super hot


What do you mean by super hot
Sometimes it gets hotter than that in Florida


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jul 18, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Heck no, I’m sitting in my la-z-boy with my feet up. I’m not moving.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> What wrong?


I have been fed up so much with all this bullshit in life recently that it makes me cry internally. Dealing with assholes, romeo echo tango alpha romeo delta sierras, and an extremely dull life makes it hard to focus on anything good that has been offered or happened. I just hate the way everything is right now and I can’t take this shit no more.


----------



## Kope (Jul 18, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I have been fed up so much with all this bullshit in life recently that it makes me cry internally. Dealing with assholes, romeo echo tango alpha romeo delta sierras, and an extremely dull life makes it hard to focus on anything good that has been offered or happened. I just hate the way everything is right now and I can’t take this shit no more.


I’m sorry


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m sorry


Apology accepted, whatever it was for I guess.


----------



## Kope (Jul 18, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Apology accepted, whatever it was for I guess.


I was empathizing


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> I was empathizing


I appreciate that. But it won’t fix anything now would it?


----------



## Kope (Jul 19, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I appreciate that. But it won’t fix anything now would it?


It’s all I can do from my side. I’m not a therapist unfortunately.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 19, 2022)

Sometimes you're in abad spot with no good choices.  Then you have to explain that to a kid as a life lesson as you pick the choice you feel you can best live with.  Then explain and explore and just hope it has a less unfortunate outcome with a better chance of rebound.

We can aid my parents or my wife's mom, not both.  Think we're going neither.  It's one of the hardest choices we've had to make as a couple, to be selfish.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 19, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s all I can do from my side. I’m not a therapist unfortunately.


I wonder if it's the same as doing nothing at this point.


Minerva_Minx said:


> Sometimes you're in abad spot with no good choices.  Then you have to explain that to a kid as a life lesson as you pick the choice you feel you can best live with.  Then explain and explore and just hope it has a less unfortunate outcome with a better chance of rebound.
> 
> We can aid my parents or my wife's mom, not both.  Think we're going neither.  It's one of the hardest choices we've had to make as a couple, to be selfish.


That shit happens increasingly often until I might not have any choices at all, and I'll only end up losing everything that I was aiming for. Something is really fucking me over here, really.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 19, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I like smoking in my house, but I don’t like filling the house with smoke. I need a hood vent.



That's a #mood, especially because I smoke cigars


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 19, 2022)

Boyfriend warned me there’s forecast of Too Hot For Girlfriend for a few days coming up. My ghetto AC (fan blowing air from the crawlspace under the house up under my bed and into my bedroom) was unplugged during winter, and I think the plug may have escaped down the hatch.

He’s still testing (weakly) positive for COVID. I can’t lift the bed alone, and even if I could I would likely injure myself trying to get the cable if it has indeed fallen down the hatch.

Fuck this fucking weather.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 19, 2022)

Today already started off bad. One of my cats left a "surprise" in the living room and I accidentally stepped on it with bare feet.  It was cat throw up.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 19, 2022)

RachelTheFictionkin said:


> Today already started off bad. One of my cats left a "surprise" in the living room and I accidentally stepped on it with bare feet.  It was cat throw up.


My sympathies. At least barefoot stepping on cat puke is slightly less gross than accidentally putting your bare feet on cat poop. >.< (Not this morning, thankfully, but it has happened to me I think twice in the last year or two? Dark floors + no lights on make the rare misplaced poop very hard to spot, okay?)


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 19, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> My sympathies. At least barefoot stepping on cat puke is slightly less gross than accidentally putting your bare feet on cat poop. >.< (Not this morning, thankfully, but it has happened to me I think twice in the last year or two? Dark floors + no lights on make the rare misplaced poop very hard to spot, okay?)


aww


----------



## Kope (Jul 19, 2022)

I hope women don’t suffer post Roe V Wade. Statistically they do abortions anyway and that can get unsafe.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2022)

yea but lets avoid such topics here


----------



## Shyy (Jul 19, 2022)

This morning started out rough- had to take the shop truck to go pickup some things, right? 64% humidity and already 82*... the windows don't roll down very far, and, the A/C decides to take a shite. I really hate late model vehicles....


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 19, 2022)

Akima said:


> What do you mean by super hot
> Sometimes it gets hotter than that in Florida


You have to understand that many people in the UK (and other temperate regions) don’t have AC. The southern United States has good infrastructure when it comes to handling heat because they’re used to it. But places that aren’t get hit _hard _and people die. It’s really quite sad.

Praying for all of y’all experiencing these record highs. Please stay safe.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 19, 2022)

I feel as if I'm slipping out of reality. Like my mind was split out of my body but it's stuck halfway when trying to get back. Time doesn't feel as if it's traveling in a straight line, and space doesn't feel three dimensional.


----------



## Kope (Jul 19, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I feel as if I'm slipping out of reality. Like my mind was split out of my body but it's stuck halfway when trying to get back. Time doesn't feel as if it's traveling in a straight line, and space doesn't feel three dimensional.


Body dismorphia?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Yummy bra sizes.  Oh, 41C is normal here.  Also, pretty big.



At the end of the day, we reached 40.3C in some parts of eastern England, 
and where I live the maximum was 36C- which equals the previous maximum temperature ever recorded here. 

I had to delay my usual mid-day run until the evening, and I got basically zero meaningful work done. Apparently a large number of vegetation fires have broken out across London, and they have had to declare an emergency.


----------



## Kope (Jul 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> At the end of the day, we reached 40.3C in some parts of eastern England,
> and where I live the maximum was 36C- which equals the previous maximum temperature ever recorded here.
> 
> I had to delay my usual mid-day run until the evening, and I got basically zero meaningful work done. Apparently a large number of vegetation fires have broken out across London, and they have had to declare an emergency.


Be safe


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 19, 2022)

42.23*C (108*F) right now.  Screw you climate change deniers!

Terrifying and diabolical.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 19, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I feel as if I'm slipping out of reality. Like my mind was split out of my body but it's stuck halfway when trying to get back. Time doesn't feel as if it's traveling in a straight line, and space doesn't feel three dimensional.



Sounds like drugs to me. You ok?


----------



## Kope (Jul 19, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Sounds like drugs to me. You ok?


For some reason I resist drug addiction pretty well which is strange considering I’m an addict of sugar and sadness


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 19, 2022)

Spent the afternoon in 90°F weather (32.2°C for you Celsius types) in the shade, doing wiring repairs to my older daughter's 1999 Pontiac Firebird. Replaced some light sockets that were literally melted by LED lights, then troubleshot the combination switch (turn signals, wipers, hi-lo beams). We think the switch is borked because the steering wheel has the General Motors wiggle-waggle. The search is on for a new-to-us steering column. Yay.


----------



## Baud (Jul 19, 2022)

My dog had to be put out tonight, he was suffering a lot. I spent most of my life with him, I miss him already.


----------



## Kope (Jul 19, 2022)

Baud said:


> My dog had to be put out tonight, he was suffering a lot. I spent most of my life with him, I miss him already.


I’m so sorry. I’m sure you’ll meet him again someday though!


----------



## Shyy (Jul 19, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Spent the afternoon in 90°F weather (32.2°C for you Celsius types) in the shade, doing wiring repairs to my older daughter's 1999 Pontiac Firebird. Replaced some light sockets that were literally melted by LED lights, then troubleshot the combination switch (turn signals, wipers, hi-lo beams). We think the switch is borked because the steering wheel has the General Motors wiggle-waggle. The search is on for a new-to-us steering column. Yay.


You are aware that the column can be repaired 9/10 times, correct?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 20, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I’m still really worried about @ScaratheWolf abs her wellbeing. She’s been dark since March 5 without any warning. I can’t find her anywhere else on the internet either. If anybody has any information then please do let me know, whether it’s good or bad. I just want to know if she’s fine and healthy right now.


thanks for caring


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 20, 2022)

life is HELL


----------



## Rimna (Jul 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Sounds like drugs to me. You ok?


I don't do drugs, never have. Maybe I should


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 20, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I don't do drugs, never have. Maybe I should


dont...


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 20, 2022)

so...i just watched a domestic violence unfold irl...the victim looks bad


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 20, 2022)

Heat waves are not a new thing and we've seen worse like a decade ago, please don't take any opportunity you can to make something political

Speaking of which the heat being horrific makes it worse that there's currently no running water in my building because two stupid neighbors had a little leak and demanded the water be cut until they can bring someone to fix their shitty pipes


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Heat waves are not a new thing and we've seen worse like a decade ago, please don't take any opportunity you can to make something political


What’s political? Climate change? Attributing the historical highs (projected or reached) to climate change/global warming is just fact, and that’s about the extent I can recall people doing in this thread. Minerva mentioned climate change deniers, but again, that’s no more political than mentioning flat earthers.

It’s not like climate change wasn’t well underway ten years ago, either. 

Either way, it’s too fucking hot and living in a country that doesn’t believe in residential AC sucks sweaty balls.


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 20, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> What’s political? Climate change? Attributing the historical highs (projected or reached) to climate change/global warming is just fact, and that’s about the extent I can recall people doing in this thread. Minerva mentioned climate change deniers, but again, that’s no more political than mentioning flat earthers.
> 
> It’s not like climate change wasn’t well underway ten years ago, either.
> 
> Either way, it’s too fucking hot and living in a country that doesn’t believe in residential AC sucks sweaty balls.


110+ here.... but thats a cold front for texas


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 20, 2022)

CutesyAngel said:


> 110+ here.... but thats a cold front for texas


The High Plains is just year over year hotter.  Not too much longer and we'll have to wear Arrakis stillsuits.

Think we are up to 14 days of lethal heat annually with 20 by 2030.  It's pretty nuts.  I lived in Portugal for a short time and it's nuts they are as hot as here.  London, too.

I have to go to a city council meeting to discuss water in our aquifer which the high temps and cattle industry are rapidly depleting.  I have all the facts and figures, but I am going up against climate deniers using appeals to emotion and other fallicies.  It's tougher because most people 20-30 have only ever known the area for the historic 26 year drought, so it's diffcult for them to process this heat is not normal.  Harder to believe myself I was here before 100*F was the norm.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I have to go to a city council meeting to discuss water in our aquifer which the high temps and cattle industry are rapidly depleting. I have all the facts and figures, but I am going up against climate deniers using appeals to emotion and other fallicies. It's tougher because most people 20-30 have only ever known the area for the historic 26 year drought, so it's diffcult for them to process this heat is not normal. Harder to believe myself I was here before 100*F was the norm.


Let us know how it goes, although I get this nagging feeling you're not going to get much of a word in edgewise.

I actually checked up on cattle production across the US by the way... what is so appealing about Texas that it produces more than double the cattle of a state like Nebraska or South Dakota?  (South Dakota is #5 in production incidentally, at least according to the source I checked.)

I'm under the impression it can't _just_ be the size of the state.....


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Let us know how it goes, although I get this nagging feeling you're not going to get much of a word in edgewise.
> 
> I actually checked up on cattle production across the US by the way... what is so appealing about Texas that it produces more than double the cattle of a state like Nebraska or South Dakota?  (South Dakota is #5 in production incidentally, at least according to the source I checked.)
> 
> I'm under the impression it can't _just_ be the size of the state.....


I can't say that I think it's a huge factor, but, like... as a foreigner I would much sooner think of "Texas" when thinking about US cattle ranching than Nebraska or the Dakotas. And I know nothing of numbers, it's basically just subconscious-ish associations built by media. So yeah, Iunno.



Minerva_Minx said:


> I have to go to a city council meeting to discuss water in our aquifer which the high temps and cattle industry are rapidly depleting. I have all the facts and figures, but I am going up against climate deniers using appeals to emotion and other fallicies. It's tougher because most people 20-30 have only ever known the area for the historic 26 year drought, so it's diffcult for them to process this heat is not normal. Harder to believe myself I was here before 100*F was the norm.


I guess the closest to appealing to emotion you can do is "aquifer is depleting, poor cows will die of thirst if this keeps going, and then your livelihoods are kinda fucked." Good luck!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 20, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> life is HELL


Are you ok? We've been worried about you.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 20, 2022)

Shyy said:


> You are aware that the column can be repaired 9/10 times, correct?


This is that one of ten time. The pivot points that hold the pins are cracked, meaning no repairs for this one. This is a case of bad engineering by GM, using undersized materials for what is a high stress area. It's common knowledge that people use the steering wheel to get in and out of a fourth gen Firebird or Camaro, killing the column in the process. I wish Flaming River or Ididit would make a replacement column for the 'Birds and 'Maros. Right now, it's a recon trip to Tennessee or buy a local parts car we found.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Heat waves are not a new thing and we've seen worse like a decade ago, please don't take any opportunity you can to make something political


As Quoting Mungo, points out, your own country's all time record temperature was recorded in_ 2019_.
It is difficult in any case to see why phenomenal heatwaves in the 21st century, such as the 2003 French heatwave, _contraindicate_ a changing climate.

Our world has warmed rapidly in the last century.
This is mostly a result of green house gas emissions from human activity.

Those are facts, not political statements.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Let us know how it goes, although I get this nagging feeling you're not going to get much of a word in edgewise.
> 
> I actually checked up on cattle production across the US by the way... what is so appealing about Texas that it produces more than double the cattle of a state like Nebraska or South Dakota?  (South Dakota is #5 in production incidentally, at least according to the source I checked.)
> 
> I'm under the impression it can't _just_ be the size of the state.....



I checked and Texas is actually 3.5 times as large as South Dakota. So the greater size may well explain the difference. 

In addition to that, most of Texas has higher rainfall than South Dakota, and much warmer winters.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Our world has warmed rapidly in the last century.
> This is mostly a result of green house gas emissions from human activity.


Reminds me of a thread I saw on Twitter about that pesky human tendency to minimize deleterious events that were averted.

Y2K? Well, nothing happened! (Because of the programmers that were thrown at the problem.) What was all the fuss about?

Ozone holes? Can’t have been a big deal since people stopped talking about them. (After a basically worldwide ban on the use of the chemicals/gases responsible.)

And so on. There’s no winning with that sort of thinking, because either you avert disaster and the resources you spent doing so were “wasted” since the disaster never happened, or you _don’t_ expend those resources and have a lapful of calamity. Fat lot of good being right does you then, and half of the people with that sort of mindset will call whatever resources you did spend wasted since they didn’t stop the shit from hitting the fan.

I’m not saying this as a political thing - far as I’m concerned it’s not to do with party-type politics. I’m not trying to hint-hint-nudge-nudge snipe at anyone on the forums by this, either. I’m making an observation about a tendency present in human populations, which can be incredibly frustrating when you’re not one of the people fooling themselves that it must not have been a big deal after all.

Honestly, has some similarities with how people talk about FA’s moderation, too. When something slips through clearly it must be because the staff is rubbish, and when it doesn’t slip through (because staff caught it and nipped it in the bud) there’s no visible result so it’s all too easy to believe there wasn’t a situation in the first place. When people think about you that way, you can only do wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> As Quoting Mungo, points out, your own country's all time record temperature was recorded in_ 2019_.
> It is difficult in any case to see why phenomenal heatwaves in the 21st century, such as the 2003 French heatwave, _contraindicate_ a changing climate.
> 
> Our world has warmed rapidly in the last century.
> ...



Rain in Texas is both a blessing and a curse.

On one hand it causes the THI to go through the roof (at least for a day or so after the rain concludes).

On the other hand, cooler tempatures follow such rainfall for a bit and the native trees and grass looks happier overall.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2022)

Climate change is factual, yes. Not political. In my opinion though, and I'm not an expert on meteorology, but I think the heat waves would be happening regardless. I think the heat wave affecting Europe right now would still be really bad even if climate change wasn't as severe as it is. Just maybe like, two degrees (Fahrenheit) lower. Correct me if I'm wrong, I'd love to learn more about it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2022)

RAM said:


> Rain in Texas is both a blessing and a curse.
> 
> On one hand it causes the THI to go through the roof (at least for a day or so after the rain concludes).
> 
> In the other hand, cooler tempatures follow such rainfall for a bit and the native trees and grass looks happier overall.



As an aside, I would very much like to see Texas one day. Perhaps not in the summer!



SirRob said:


> Climate change is factual, yes. Not political. In my opinion though, and I'm not an expert on meteorology, but I think the heat waves would be happening regardless. I think the heat wave affecting Europe right now would still be really bad even if climate change wasn't as severe as it is. Just maybe like, two degrees (Fahrenheit) lower. Correct me if I'm wrong, I'd love to learn more about it.



My (limited) understanding is that the weather patterns responsible for the most recent heatwave are unusual- and that the changes that have occurred to the atmosphere mean that severe heatwaves are about 10x more likely than they were before. 

Weather patterns such as protracted blocking-highs and split polar-vortices have also become more likely.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> My (limited) understanding is that the weather patterns responsible for the most recent heatwave are unusual- and that the changes that have occurred to the atmosphere mean that severe heatwaves are about 10x more likely than they were before.
> 
> Weather patterns such as protracted blocking-highs and split polar-vortices have also become more likely.


Is this just for the UK, or is it global? I guess I'd probably have to do the research myself... I assume pollution among other human practices is also contributing to the change in the atmosphere leading to more weather crises. Ugh, such a mess.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 20, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Climate change is factual, yes. Not political. In my opinion though, and I'm not an expert on meteorology, but I think the heat waves would be happening regardless. I think the heat wave affecting Europe right now would still be really bad even if climate change wasn't as severe as it is. Just maybe like, two degrees (Fahrenheit) lower. Correct me if I'm wrong, I'd love to learn more about it.


I'd argue that even in the hypothetical case (as Fallow mentioned there's also been global weather pattern changes, though I certainly don't know what exactly they are or how these heat waves play into them) where it was "just" an increase of 2F, that'd still be pretty significant for peak temperatures in much of Europe, not least because our houses often aren't built or outfitted for higher temperatures. (You have no idea how much I miss at the very least having a furnished basement right now.) Sort of like... uh. Pardon me for doing this in Celsius, mostly I don't know the relevant critical points in Fahrenheit.

Say you have a fever (a heat wave). Nominal normal body temperature for humans is about 37C. Fever kicks that up to, let's say, 39C. That's decidedly a fever but not really dangerous in itself long as you stay hydrated and it doesn't last indefinitely. If that fever were two degrees higher, hitting 41C, you'd be getting into territory where the increased body temperature in itself (rather than just the virus or whatever causing the fever) can start to do harm. And that's just two degrees Celsius of difference. Internet says Fahrenheit degrees are a little more than half the size (10 degree increments Celsius is 18 increments Fahrenheit), so 2F would be a smaller span, but that's the general idea.

Personally, I just have a very narrow comfortable temperature span, so by the time it's hit 25C (77F) I'm already starting to melt, and if we god forbid hit 30C (86F) I'm completely incapacitated.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2022)

Oh yeah, 2 degrees in Celsius is much bigger than 2 degrees in Fahrenheit. You’d have to be really sensitive to feel a 2 degree difference in Fahrenheit. I’ve heard temperatures going up to 47 Celsius in Europe, and even if you lowered that by 2 degrees in Fahrenheit, it’d still be deadly, is what I’m saying. But you’re right, the difference absolutely makes things worse.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 20, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Oh yeah, 2 degrees in Celsius is much bigger than 2 degrees in Fahrenheit. You’d have to be really sensitive to feel a 2 degree difference in Fahrenheit. I’ve heard temperatures going up to 47 Celsius in Europe, and even if you lowered that by 2 degrees in Fahrenheit, it’d still be deadly, is what I’m saying. But you’re right, the difference absolutely make things worse.


Ah, I see what point you were getting at, now. I parsed it the other way around. That's on me. (Can I blame heat brain?)

At certain thresholds I _will_ absolutely feel a difference of 2F, at least in the sense that what was tolerable yesterday is now, at 2F higher, decidedly too hot. But again that's me with my very poor temperature tolerance. XD I'll be trying out my magical doggy cooling pad in the next few days, probably. (Got it for myself, not for the cat, though if she wants to sit on it she can.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 21, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I guess the closest to appealing to emotion you can do is "aquifer is depleting, poor cows will die of thirst if this keeps going, and then your livelihoods are kinda fucked." Good luck!


Enh, that was as terrible as expected.


quoting_mungo said:


> Reminds me of a thread I saw on Twitter about that pesky human tendency to minimize deleterious events that were averted.
> 
> Y2K? Well, nothing happened! (Because of the programmers that were thrown at the problem.) What was all the fuss about?
> 
> ...


Welp, yes.  This.  Exactly this.

Now for a proper drunk as I re-enact Jeff Goldblum in Independence Day.
Never go full Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 21, 2022)

Venting about positive stuff is a thing, right?
Just got my wisdom teeth out on the same day as my best friend, unplanned, but glad it turned out that way because we can bond over how recovery is going lol
Also slept like a baby for the first time in ages thanks to aforementioned surgery. I love sleeping so much


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> Venting about positive stuff is a thing, right?
> Just got my wisdom teeth out on the same day as my best friend, unplanned, but glad it turned out that way because we can bond over how recovery is going lol
> Also slept like a baby for the first time in ages thanks to aforementioned surgery. I love sleeping so much


I recently had mine removed as well. It was a rather quick procedure. I was put under and woke up in the waiting room in 15 minutes according to the staff. A few painkillers and antibiotics kept me feeling right as rain for the next several days.

It's nice that you were able to get some good sleep.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 21, 2022)

Again, stinky coworkers. 

Look, dude, it's 100 degrees Fahrenheit out and we're in an area with no AC. Showers, preferably daily but bi-daily is acceptable too, are mandatory. 

I shouldn't be able to know when you're in the general area based off of how the air smells.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 21, 2022)

I've been daydreaming too much lately. Like, I'm completely in my head and I get distracted doing things. I'm happy it hasn't gone too far but I need to reign it in. I'm sure it might be the creative flow I want to put on paper, but it gets to be too much. Like yesterday, I was supposed to exercise on my bike but I just couldn't because I was just so in my head with all of this that I sat in my chair and just let it take control. I need to really go back into reality even though I just don't want to.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 21, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I've been daydreaming too much lately. Like, I'm completely in my head and I get distracted doing things. I'm happy it hasn't gone too far but I need to reign it in. I'm sure it might be the creative flow I want to put on paper, but it gets to be too much. Like yesterday, I was supposed to exercise on my bike but I just couldn't because I was just so in my head with all of this that I sat in my chair and just let it take control. I need to really go back into reality even though I just don't want to.



I love just being in my head. It’s the best place.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 21, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I've been daydreaming too much lately. Like, I'm completely in my head and I get distracted doing things. I'm happy it hasn't gone too far but I need to reign it in. I'm sure it might be the creative flow I want to put on paper, but it gets to be too much. Like yesterday, I was supposed to exercise on my bike but I just couldn't because I was just so in my head with all of this that I sat in my chair and just let it take control. I need to really go back into reality even though I just don't want to.


You can get in my head....

Relax and just go with it.


----------



## Filter (Jul 21, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I've been daydreaming too much lately. Like, I'm completely in my head and I get distracted doing things. I'm happy it hasn't gone too far but I need to reign it in. I'm sure it might be the creative flow I want to put on paper, but it gets to be too much. Like yesterday, I was supposed to exercise on my bike but I just couldn't because I was just so in my head with all of this that I sat in my chair and just let it take control. I need to really go back into reality even though I just don't want to.


I can relate. That's how I unwind and recharge after too much socializing. Disengage and let the imagination wander.

If the weather was better, I would have ridden my bike. At least that's what I'm telling myself. I find that I'm able to zone out somewhat while riding. For me, it does seem to help with flow. Both the mental vacations and the exercise.


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I love just being in my head. It’s the best place.


That sounds about right. I'd rather be in my head than out of my mind. Which is probably what would happen if I didn't have enough "me" time.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Are you ok? We've been worried about you.


no


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 22, 2022)

Can we all take a moment to realize how realize how bad a job the news is doing rn


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 22, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> no


Oh, hi scara


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 22, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> no


If you need anyone to talk to just send me a personal message. I try my best to help anyone.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 22, 2022)

Teens are great.  I love mine dearly.

At times I would also trade them for weasels.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Teens are great.  I love mine dearly.
> 
> At times I would also trade them for weasels.


I wish I could trade myself for a weasel


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 22, 2022)

I feel misanthropic


----------



## Shyy (Jul 22, 2022)

Went to hook up the power point that I am installing in the bed of truck, right? Sockets, yes, wire,  connectors, heat shrink, solder, blah, blah, blah, right?
Can't find the farking 3/8ths wrench that I need to be able to connect the ground lead to the truck.
@*#&#^`£~€♤!!!!!!!!
 Have to use a wrench due to ZERO room for a socket wrench.
FML- I need to have this working, soon.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 22, 2022)

Annnnywhoooo.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Went to hook up the power point that I am installing in the bed of truck, right? Sockets, yes, wire,  connectors, heat shrink, solder, blah, blah, blah, right?
> Can't find the farking 3/8ths wrench that I need to be able to connect the ground lead to the truck.
> @*#&#^`£~€♤!!!!!!!!
> Have to use a wrench due to ZERO room for a socket wrench.
> FML- I need to have this working, soon.


Okay, see, I'm thinking of Microsoft Powerpoint but that's obviously not what you're talking about, lol... 


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I feel misanthropic


You've got good reason to feel that way, I think a lot of us feel that way with the way the world is right now. But there's a lot of good in the world too, it's just that can get lost among the sea of bad news that we're always hearing about


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 22, 2022)

(I _also_ thought of power point presentations lol)
Sleeping is nice and all, but you know what would also be nice? Eating solid foods.
Glad I don't know what's going on in the news right now. I have a pretty good feeling it has nothing to do with me anyway.


----------



## Shyy (Jul 22, 2022)

No. This is an auxiliary place to plug in 12v stuff in the rear of my trucks bed, so that I don't need a bunch of extention cords.
Sheeshh.... kids and their electronics.  You'd think that they would understand being able to plug in their electronics to charge...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2022)

I think this is the first time I've had security follow me around. Just sitting here waiting for my cab but I keep popping in and out to cool off with the store ac and every time I come back in, he shows up too. >_>


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I think this is the first time I've had security follow me around. Just sitting here waiting for my cab but I keep popping in and out to cool off with the store ac and every time I come back in, he shows up too. >_>



You should start acting suspicious


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> You should start acting suspicious



Nah. I've been waiting for my cab for an hour now. I don't wanna be kicked out and melt in the sun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I think this is the first time I've had security follow me around. Just sitting here waiting for my cab but I keep popping in and out to cool off with the store ac and every time I come back in, he shows up too. >_>



When I was manning a shopfront once, the owner told me to stop watching a customer because it was disturbing them. 

So I stopped watching them. 

Later we found out that they stole a bunch of clothes and got caught trying to do the same thing across the street. :}


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> When I was manning a shopfront once, the owner told me to stop watching a customer because it was disturbing them.
> 
> So I stopped watching them.
> 
> Later we found out that they stole a bunch of clothes and got caught trying to do the same thing across the street. :}



Oh geeze. I totally understand that, I've worked retail. A lot of notorious thieves use that tactic of confronting you/trying to shame/embarrass you into leaving. That's why you gotta be stealthy. XD

But I was all good in the end. I think he realized I was just waiting for a cab after a bit and eased off. 
I had my giant receipt regardless.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh geeze. I totally understand that, I've worked retail. A lot of notorious thieves use that tactic of confronting you/trying to shame/embarrass you into leaving. That's why you gotta be stealthy. XD
> 
> But I was all good in the end. I think he realized I was just waiting for a cab after a bit and eased off.
> I had my giant receipt regardless.



It’s kind of interesting to me the types of people who get followed the most. Most of my friends are POC and talk frequently about being followed around stores. There’s a huge racial profiling problem in my country. POC and men, especially, get folllowed rather unfairly. Although, they’re also treated unfairly so that behavior would seem par for the course.

When I worked in retail, I didn’t say anything about stealing. To be fair, a lot of the theft I saw was single mothers/kids/families who were stealing food, diapers, and formula. I never approached them because I’d rather a family not go hungry. Besides, it’s not like these giant corporations are especially hurting for money 

When I was a homeless teenager, I was desperate enough to steal. I used to steal rice, beans, and medicine I needed. I understand being in that desperate of a state that you’re willing to take. What’s interesting is that the best way to combat this is not to arrest thieves (most of the time… there exists a large crowd of entitled people who steal just for fun/for luxuries) and not to spend millions on advanced security. Instead, funding programs to help provide resources to the disadvantaged works rather brilliantly. In cities with these programs (some big stores even worked with those organizations!) they saw a HUGE reduction in theft of food/supplies. 

Complicated issue, huh?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> It’s kind of interesting to me the types of people who get followed the most. Most of my friends are POC and talk frequently about being followed around stores. There’s a huge racial profiling problem in my country. POC and men, especially, get folllowed rather unfairly. Although, they’re also treated unfairly so that behavior would seem par for the course.
> 
> When I worked in retail, I didn’t say anything about stealing. To be fair, a lot of the theft I saw was single mothers/kids/families who were stealing food, diapers, and formula. I never approached them because I’d rather a family not go hungry. Besides, it’s not like these giant corporations are especially hurting for money
> 
> ...



I'm uh... I think the term is 'passing white'? But i'm heavily mixed. Most people assume I'm native and I'm in Canada, sooo...

I definitely understand people can be in a bind for cash, I've been there. But Canada has systems to help house and feed you, so if people are resorting to stealing they either A. Do not know about it, or B. have likely abused the system, or as you said, are just stealing luxury items. 

The majority of theft that I've seen involves electronics like TVs, DvDs, pressure washers, jewelry, etc.


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 22, 2022)

I've come across a few people lately who've mentioned "When I was a kid," or "When I was in school," in relation to Five Nights at Freddies lately and it makes me feel distinctly old.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm uh... I think the term is 'passing white'? But i'm heavily mixed. Most people assume I'm native and I'm in Canada, sooo...
> 
> I definitely understand people can be in a bind for cash, I've been there. But Canada has systems to help house and feed you, so if people are resorting to stealing they either A. Do not know about it, or B. have likely abused the system, or as you said, are just stealing luxury items.
> 
> The majority of theft that I've seen involves electronics like TVs, DvDs, pressure washers, jewelry, etc.


In fairness, I’m only talking about the USA where those programs are underfunded, hard to qualify for, and sometimes completely nonexistent. In countries where there’s better social safety nets… that makes sense to be stricter. It’s also unfortunate to see people abuse “theft” by stealing luxuries. Very sad.

And yeah it’s unfortunate that racial profiling happens so often. Especially because in many areas, POC steal just as much or even _less _than white-passing folks.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Complicated issue, huh?


Hardly.

You're essentially describing the same 'access' issue that gets referenced in digital theft, except on a level where it has much more direct consequences either way.  Hence why the resource funding idea works - it's proper access.

And to take the corporate angle.... someone doing this type of theft, rather than the theft Tyra's describing, still has a shot at being a real paying customer if they ever get to the point where they have money, so sometimes biting the loss and not being an asshole is necessary.


....something I found very baffling when I used to do inventory was that dollar stores are MUCH more dickish about keeping 'shrink' (items lost due to theft or damage) down than normal grocery stores, and there was even one such store (not a true dollar store, but a discount store nonetheless) that put their alarm stickers on _hygiene products_ of all things. (Naturally, not being versed in poverty, my bafflement at the time came from the idea that these were the types of things thieves would 'boost' - I think the actual phrase is 'boost and shoot', if I need to explain that term I will.)


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hardly.
> 
> You're essentially describing the same 'access' issue that gets referenced in digital theft, except on a level where it has much more direct consequences either way.  Hence why the resource funding idea works - it's proper access.
> 
> ...



You’re completely correct. In places where access to resources is better, theft is lower. And when theft there does happen, it’s much easier to combat. I worked in a fairly wealthy area in retail for a bit while I was in university and the amount of lost product was pretty minimal.

When I first moved back out to the ghetto — I worked at a small grocery shop and we’d have people stealing things _daily. _We lost quite a bit of profit from that. I remember doing cycle counts and we’d have hundreds of dollars of product missing.

The whole thing is shitty. I really do feel bad for these people and it’s honestly pretty hard to combat this. Not without sinking almost as much as you’re losing in profits anyway — or risking your safety by chasing people down over some stolen bread lol.

Also on the topic of boosting, it’s kind of funny because prevention of this is done through a similar mechanism. Proper rehab and harm-reduction clinics in a city with high addiction rates helps combat this. My current city has these programs and has made insane progress in reducing drug-related theft, overdose, blood-borne disease in the area, needles and other paraphernalia lying about, and addiction rates.

Stores are cracking down, though. Especially bigger chains. I’ve seen lawsuits handed out more and more often. Kind of sucks… imagine being a single parent struggling to feed your kids in a state without adequate welfare and then you get slapped with a huge lawsuit


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2022)

I thought I'd be a smart adult and go to bed instead of staying up all night writing/drawing because I could do it tomorrow. I didn't want to mess my sleep too much.
I was mistaken.
Because now my eyes are strained and I'm incapable of drawing anything.
I should have stayed up late.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 23, 2022)

Can't even begin to express how much I hope today was just, like... a fluke. Sat down to do some work on a cross stitch project and I had trouble puzzling out what I was supposed to be doing. Like, measure twice cut once very much applies, so counting things a couple times to make sure I don't place my stitches wrong is par for the course. That doesn't upset me. But this was me _needing_ to check the pattern a slightly ludicrous number of times, not just double- and triple checking because going back and fixing mistakes is a drag.

If this is a sign of my ability to brain having taken another hit, that's just... double plus ungood. Do not want.


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 23, 2022)

Me: "Today I'm definitely going to relax and not draw much."
Me _*Draws for 80% of waking hours*_
Me: "Ow my arms."

Why am I like this?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

.....so.... I found out vegan shrimp are apparently a thing.  It's made out of some seaweed-based compound.

I have two questions:
a) The logistics of farming real shrimp vs this stuff; and
b) Much to the annoyance of every Australian on this forum.... can this stuff be barbecued without issues?  (In general how well do vegan products hold up to a grill?)


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Heat waves are not a new thing and we've seen worse like a decade ago, please don't take any opportunity you can to make something political
> 
> Speaking of which the heat being horrific makes it worse that there's currently no running water in my building because two stupid neighbors had a little leak and demanded the water be cut until they can bring someone to fix their shitty pipes


Is this a big oil company account or are you just doing free propaganda for them?


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Annnnywhoooo.


I can’t believe I missed a controversial topic >:/


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Lost my job today... also @admin please unban my sisters gf (CutesyAngel) or let her make a new account! She NEEDS this place badly @Flamingo @Dragoneer


----------



## LameFox (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Lost my job today... also @admin please unban my sisters gf (CutesyAngel) or let her make a new account! She NEEDS this place badly @Flamingo @Dragoneer


I'm not sure if that makes letting them back on a better or worse idea. Needing a well past its prime furry forum just days after you signed up for it doesn't sound like a good thing.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

She needs because no 1 else except her besides me and my sister


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

accepts*


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Lost my job today... also @admin please unban my sisters gf (CutesyAngel) or let her make a new account! She NEEDS this place badly @Flamingo @Dragoneer


If she did something bad there should be consequences, but I can understand needing a community too.


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 24, 2022)

I wish I knew how to enjoy life.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> If she did something bad there should be consequences, but I can understand needing a community too.


valid point but... what about a probationary period? also no offense... but didnt u get banned once?


----------



## LameFox (Jul 24, 2022)

I am not sure what you mean by saying this place accepts someone who was here a few days, made a few posts (unless I missed a lot more being deleted) and somehow already got banned.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 24, 2022)

LameFox said:


> I'm not sure if that makes letting them back on a better or worse idea. Needing a well past its prime furry forum just days after you signed up for it doesn't sound like a good thing.


This. there are a bunch of pages out there (not to mention discort, TG and other mediums to socialise with furries). Ban appeals via public threads are not hot.



LameFox said:


> I am not sure what you mean by saying this place accepts someone who was here a few days, made a few posts (unless I missed a lot more being deleted) and somehow already got banned.



I have a distinct feeling this involves the teenager nobody-likes-me-and-understands-me phase.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Fun fact I didn't ask if it was hot!!! im beggin for her 2nd chance not doing a popularity poll


----------



## LameFox (Jul 24, 2022)

btw I would almost guarantee that staff on any non-trivial website have a policy of not handling ban appeals in the open or via 3rd parties, so if you actually want anything to come of it you'd probably have to get them to appeal themselves.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

LameFox said:


> btw I would almost guarantee that staff on any non-trivial website have a policy of not handling ban appeals in the open or via 3rd parties, so if you actually want anything to come of it you'd probably have to get them to appeal themselves.


ok...and?


----------



## LameFox (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> ok...and?


and you are doing it in the open as a 3rd party. The connection is pretty clear I think?


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> This. there are a bunch of pages out there (not to mention discort, TG and other mediums to socialise with furries). Ban appeals via public threads are not hot.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a distinct feeling this involves the teenager nobody-likes-me-and-understands-me phase.


I still haven't left that phase and I'm 80


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> valid point but... what about a probationary period? also no offense... but didnt u get banned once?


Nah I work for @Flamingo he would never ban me


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> This. there are a bunch of pages out there (not to mention discort, TG and other mediums to socialise with furries). Ban appeals via public threads are not hot.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a distinct feeling this involves the teenager nobody-likes-me-and-understands-me phase.


yeah? so foster care without being adopted, constant bullying, and diagnoised depression is a phase right?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> Nah I work for @Flamingo he would never ban me


huh


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh damn it might be a shit guys....it might f****** be legit issues


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> Nah I work for @Flamingo he would never ban me


I saw you've been banned once.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

That's what I thought


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> yeah? so foster care without being adopted, constant bullying, and diagnoised depression is a phase right?


Given your track record in the past - and this coming from you, I'm being doubtful here.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Would I be willing to fight anybody who insults her if I'm lying? also ive changed


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> I wish I knew how to enjoy life.


Same I'm sorry


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 24, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Given your track record in the past - and this coming from you, I'm being doubtful here.


This shit does happen so I don't see a reason you should be. Also they're going through a lot right now so I think it would be wise to not jump to such conclusions. Just saying.


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Would I be willing to fight anybody who insults her if I'm lying? also ive changed


Let's just all chill until flamingo shows up to give their two cents


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> This shit does happen so I don't see a reason you should be. Also they're going through a lot right now so I think it would be wise to not jump to such conclusions. Just saying.


thank you


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> Let's just all chill until flamingo shows up to give their two cents


im as chill as im getting


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 24, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> This shit does happen so I don't see a reason you should be. Also they're going through a lot right now so I think it would be wise to not jump to such conclusions. Just saying.


Oh yeah it totally does. However this user has a track record of being somewhat frugal with the truth in the past.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

How about just for a minute you give me credit and you believe me OK?


----------



## Vic (Jul 24, 2022)

Even though my sister has her bad moments this time she really is telling the truth guys... @ScaratheWolf dont get too happy this situation is the only one i will vouch for


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> Even though my sister has her bad moments this time she really is telling the truth guys... @ScaratheWolf dont get too happy this situation is the only one i will vouch for


thanks?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 24, 2022)

Appeals@furaffinity.net


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2022)

I understand the intense desire to be on the FurAffinity Forums, it really is a utopia here, the perfect community, the last place on earth where you can find a decent human being


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> Nah I work for @Flamingo he would never ban me












(it's not.)


----------



## Shyy (Jul 24, 2022)

It's gotten annoying not being able to post images off of my phone. Can't do it from the work computer, either, because work computer.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 24, 2022)

My son woke me up at 2AM to buy him a chain.  From pleseantly sleeping to all the things wrong with that statement, I think brain snapped.



SirRob said:


> I understand the intense desire to be on the FurAffinity Forums, it really is a utopia here, the perfect community, the last place on earth where you can find a decent human being





Flamingo said:


> (it's not.)



Sorry, @Kope I couldn’t resist.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> How about just for a minute you give me credit and you believe me OK?


But the question is why should we? You come on here after months of inactivity with implausible scenarios again talking about a very obscure person - and after being confronted the only thing you give us is a 'but hey, I've _changed.'_

Your credit rating's not very good.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Lost my job today... also @admin please unban my sisters gf (CutesyAngel) or let her make a new account! She NEEDS this place badly @Flamingo @Dragoneer


That sucks you lost your job. I have been wondering why she got banned so quickly my own self. I saw she had followed me but I didnt get a chance to introduce myself.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 24, 2022)

hides the emergency meeting button...

although at some level everyone online should be viewed with at least a small level of caution


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> hides the emergency meeting button...


Michael?!  Michael?!


ben909 said:


> although at some level everyone online should be viewed with at least a small level of caution


In my case, police tape and warning signs.  Possibly a 100 yard restraining order.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 24, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Michael?!  Michael?!
> 
> In my case, police tape and warning signs.  Possibly a 100 yard restraining order.


<aaaaaa mushroom image>


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 24, 2022)

Moderation stuff should be handled privately to avoid these kind of discussions anyway, right? Regardless of whether they trust you or not, users can't do anything for you, just contact the mods.

Anyway, gotta love sleeping. Wish I could do it all day and record my dreams to rewatch later.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 24, 2022)

I feel exhausted


----------



## Vic (Jul 24, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> But the question is why should we? You come on here after months of inactivity with implausible scenarios again talking about a very obscure person - and after being confronted the only thing you give us is a 'but hey, I've _changed.'_
> 
> Your credit rating's not very good.


@ScaratheWolf he has a point...u need to fix your reputation


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 24, 2022)

I spent a bit of time in my bathroom and had to turn on the vent


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

I want to break free


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Never have I ever wanted to slap anyone atop the head more than you right now Vic


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That sucks you lost your job. I have been wondering why she got banned so quickly my own self. I saw she had followed me but I didnt get a chance to introduce myself.


something to do with a nsfw art thread..ig


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> something to do with a nsfw art thread..ig


Oof, I guess just let her know to try to avoid nsfw stuff until she is 18.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

She didn't know what that meant until after she got banned





Baron Tredegar said:


> Oof, I guess just let her know to try to avoid nsfw stuff until she is 18.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> She didn't know what that meant until after she got banned


That makes sense, I wasnt the most knowledgeable about those things when I was that age either.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Buy the way I stand with Ukraine as well





Baron Tredegar said:


> That makes sense, I wasnt the most knowledgeable about those things when I was that age either.


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Never have I ever wanted to slap anyone atop the head more than you right now Vic


Uhh what


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 24, 2022)

Ya wut


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Don't worry about it





Kope said:


> Uhh what


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Don't worry about it


Oh ok *is stabbed with a spork while sleeping later that evening*


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2022)

I feel like the last two pages has just been one person talking to themselves and that's hilarious, keep it up


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 24, 2022)

I rarely talk to anyone but myself, or my dogs.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I rarely talk to anyone but myself, or my dogs.


I feel like chatting online counts, but I get what you mean. Is it something you choose not to do, or is it something you want to do, but have a hard time with?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 24, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I feel like chatting online counts, but I get what you mean. Is it something you choose not to do, or is it something you want to do, but have a hard time with?



There is nobody else to talk to.


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> There is nobody else to talk to.


I’m here


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 24, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m here



Thanks


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> She didn't know what that meant until after she got banned


No warning?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 24, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> No warning?



If a minor is trying to do NSFW things with adults thats illegal.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 24, 2022)

I dreamed of my grandmother, I miss her


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Never have I ever wanted to slap anyone atop the head more than you right now Vic


And then the forum clapped, right Sam?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I dreamed of my grandmother, I miss her


I’ve been thinking about my late cat a lot recently, I know it’s not the same, but I can sympathize with that.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I feel like the last two pages has just been one person talking to themselves and that's hilarious, keep it up


Damn straight I will


----------



## Kope (Jul 25, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I dreamed of my grandmother, I miss her


I’m sorry Frank that must be hard : (


----------



## Kope (Jul 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> If a minor is trying to do NSFW things with adults thats illegal.


Yeah that should be taught to every minor tbh [and every miner too : p  ]


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2022)

Just got out of the most EU traffic jam ever, so many Germans, Dutch, Belgians, also the entire population of Luxemburg by the looks of it, a few Poles, even some Swedes and some Brits
It's lovely that you like it there, but I'm just trying to get home from office -_-


SirRob said:


> I’ve been thinking about my late cat a lot recently, I know it’s not the same, but I can sympathize with that.


I've had dreams about deceased pets before, it's not the same, but similar


----------



## Kope (Jul 25, 2022)

I think I’m getting close to walking on my leg again even if I haven’t been cleared by the doc to start putting weight on it yet


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 25, 2022)

It's a spoon it's a fork be afraid be very afraid of the spork, Blu from Rio 2





Kope said:


> Oh ok *is stabbed with a spork while sleeping later that evening*


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think I’m getting close to walking on my leg again even if I haven’t been cleared by the doc to start putting weight on it yet


You can do it. I believe in you.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Damn straight I will


I was more talking about CutesyAngel and what I presume to be their two alts Vic and ScaratheWolf


----------



## ben909 (Jul 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I was more talking about CutesyAngel and what I presume to be their two alts Vic and ScaratheWolf


i think scar was the first account if you are makeing this accusation


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think I’m getting close to walking on my leg again even if I haven’t been cleared by the doc to start putting weight on it yet


I can absolutely empathize with wanting to be able to move around again, but please don't put weight on your leg before the doctor says it's okay. Don't want to do yourself lasting harm by putting stress on it too early. Better to wait a little longer than to potentially prolong the pain by pushing too hard too soon.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I was more talking about CutesyAngel and what I presume to be their two alts Vic and ScaratheWolf


So I'm not hte only one that noticed xD


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i think scar was the first account if you are makeing this accusation


This user has been making alts for years. Same typing style, same mannerisms, same ridiculous exaggerated lies.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2022)

Numerous wildfires in my local area in the past week. 
No proper rain, some trees simply giving up and shedding their leaves now instead of waiting for autumn.


----------



## Kope (Jul 25, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> This user has been making alts for years. Same typing style, same mannerisms, same ridiculous exaggerated lies.


Yikes


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jul 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think I’m getting close to walking on my leg again even if I haven’t been cleared by the doc to start putting weight on it yet


See, i told you it miraculously healed over night! ..And _you_ thought I was just making that up for the hospitalized thread. now you just need that tootsie pop!

lol seriously though, just be careful! you dont want to make it worse right as it's healing. <3

(sorry for this corny post, just glad to hear)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I believe I am at a point in life where I've made my last stand and failed. Out of everyone I have ever known and interacted with, I'm the only failure - no irl friends, no family of my own, no skills, no money, nothing to my name, no need for me at all. No one else I have ever known is this incomprehensibly stupid and useless.
> 
> Sanity is slipping away, and none too soon either.


Hey! I failed out of college in my first year. I'm still alive over ten years later. The only way to fail at life is to die. If you're still alive, then you're doing okay, because you still have a future. If you have nothing, you can still work to get something or do something meaningful. I've seen your posts, you've got a good head on your shoulders and you're far, far from stupid. So don't lose heart. Meditate, figure out what you want to achieve, and start taking the steps needed to get there.


----------



## Kope (Jul 25, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I believe I am at a point in life where I've made my last stand and failed. Out of everyone I have ever known and interacted with, I'm the only failure - no irl friends, no family of my own, no skills, no money, nothing to my name, no need for me at all. No one else I have ever known is this incomprehensibly stupid and useless.
> 
> Sanity is slipping away, and none too soon either.


Volunteer work might make you feel useful (mutual aid and that sorta thing)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I believe I am at a point in life where I've made my last stand and failed. Out of everyone I have ever known and interacted with, I'm the only failure - no irl friends, no family of my own, no skills, no money, nothing to my name, no need for me at all. No one else I have ever known is this incomprehensibly stupid and useless.
> 
> Sanity is slipping away, and none too soon either.


That's the point I stopped trying to be what everyone else wanted me to be and became my own person.  It was a relief to stop judging myself.   Then i found out they were more miserable than I was and used me as a target to male themselves feel better.  Honestly, I'm ok.

You're sexy in my book!  Best advice I give is invest.  Invest your money, invest in yourself, and invest in your interests.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Just as I was getting to the point where things are properly set back up with this computer and I was going to resume work on VRChat avatars that I've halted progress on for several months....

VRChat drops a security update with something called EAC, that has the whole community up in arms.

It's meant to put a halt to the use of mods, but... apparently it's doing more to stop the quality-of-life mods that so many VRChat users use than it is stopping the types of malicious modding that it was meant to prevent.


----------



## Kope (Jul 26, 2022)

I hate when my body stops breathing during sleep


----------



## SaltyDog169 (Jul 26, 2022)

I hate it how a lot of people act like animals are stupid and don't have feelings. Just because we can't understand them doesn't make then any less smart than we are.


----------



## Shyy (Jul 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> I hate when my body stops breathing during sleep


Yeah. Even more so when you stop breathing while awake, because I relaxed too much. 
Hopefully, your situation can be addressed medically. Mine can't because it is a nerve issue, due to the back of my skull getting crushed mildy, right at the base, where your autonomous nerves are.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I believe I am at a point in life where I've made my last stand and failed. Out of everyone I have ever known and interacted with, I'm the only failure - no irl friends, no family of my own, no skills, no money, nothing to my name, no need for me at all. No one else I have ever known is this incomprehensibly stupid and useless.
> 
> Sanity is slipping away, and none too soon either.


There must be at least one thing you're very good at, go from there.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Yeah. Even more so when you stop breathing while awake, because I relaxed too much.
> Hopefully, your situation can be addressed medically. Mine can't because it is a nerve issue, due to the back of my skull getting crushed mildy, right at the base, where your autonomous nerves are.


aaaaaaaaaaa

tries giving REPAIR CIRCUITS POTION


----------



## Kope (Jul 26, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Yeah. Even more so when you stop breathing while awake, because I relaxed too much.
> Hopefully, your situation can be addressed medically. Mine can't because it is a nerve issue, due to the back of my skull getting crushed mildy, right at the base, where your autonomous nerves are.


That’s real? Holy shit I’m so sorry


----------



## Shyy (Jul 26, 2022)

Yeah, it's real.  Appreciate the sentiment. I've had people around me yell at me because of it. I'm still wide awake, looking around, but, not breathing. Most of the time, I'm not aware of it happening for a good minute or two. Most of the time, I move around just a little bit, to keep me from getting to "settled" or comfy.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Yeah, it's real. I've had people around me yell at me because of it. I'm still wide awake, looking around, but, not breathing. Most of the time, I'm not aware of it happening for a good minute or two.


so does this mean telling you you are thinking about breathing is important not evil


----------



## Shyy (Jul 26, 2022)

*blinks, processes question*  uhh, yes?


----------



## May_Month (Jul 26, 2022)

I feel so burnt out, useless and lazy. I’ve been looking for a job for two months or three months now, and I still got nothing. Trying to make it as a full time artist failed me, so I’m trying to find a proper job just to continue paying rent and to not starve to death, but I’m somehow managing to fail at that as well. I’ve made so many different resumes, I was ghosted by employers so many times, I got refused because I’m left handed, because I’m a woman, and for many different other reasons I don’t even know about. I failed two test tasks for an illustrator job and for some other job. I failed training as a barista, they said I did well remembering all the info about coffee, but that my skills were bad and that they didn’t have more time to train me.
I’m physically weak, I’m really bad at talking to people, I don’t have any higher education, and the only thing I’m good at is drawing, and even my drawing isn’t good enough to get me any artist job.
I truly wish selling adoptables and commissions made me enough money to survive, because I don’t want to do anything else, drawing is my passion and it’s the only thing I can do in whatever mood and whatever physical condition, I can draw 12 hours straight and feel okay afterwards. If only it made me enough money...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2022)

May_Month said:


> I feel so burnt out, useless and lazy. I’ve been looking for a job for two months or three months now, and I still got nothing. Trying to make it as a full time artist failed me, so I’m trying to find a proper job just to continue paying rent and to not starve to death, but I’m somehow managing to fail at that as well. I’ve made so many different resumes, I was ghosted by employers so many times, I got refused because I’m left handed, because I’m a woman, and for many different other reasons I don’t even know about. I failed two test tasks for an illustrator job and for some other job. I failed training as a barista, they said I did well remembering all the info about coffee, but that my skills were bad and that they didn’t have more time to train me.
> I’m physically weak, I’m really bad at talking to people, I don’t have any higher education, and the only thing I’m good at is drawing, and even my drawing isn’t good enough to get me any artist job.
> I truly wish selling adoptables and commissions made me enough money to survive, because I don’t want to do anything else, drawing is my passion and it’s the only thing I can do in whatever mood and whatever physical condition, I can draw 12 hours straight and feel okay afterwards. If only it made me enough money...


Yup, being an artist sucks
Best things I can suggest are to either pursue that higher education (it's never too late) or keep job searching
It's certainly possible to make it as an artist but having the security of having other skills/crap to put on your resume is definitely something you want to have either way


----------



## Kope (Jul 26, 2022)

May_Month said:


> I feel so burnt out, useless and lazy. I’ve been looking for a job for two months or three months now, and I still got nothing. Trying to make it as a full time artist failed me, so I’m trying to find a proper job just to continue paying rent and to not starve to death, but I’m somehow managing to fail at that as well. I’ve made so many different resumes, I was ghosted by employers so many times, I got refused because I’m left handed, because I’m a woman, and for many different other reasons I don’t even know about. I failed two test tasks for an illustrator job and for some other job. I failed training as a barista, they said I did well remembering all the info about coffee, but that my skills were bad and that they didn’t have more time to train me.
> I’m physically weak, I’m really bad at talking to people, I don’t have any higher education, and the only thing I’m good at is drawing, and even my drawing isn’t good enough to get me any artist job.
> I truly wish selling adoptables and commissions made me enough money to survive, because I don’t want to do anything else, drawing is my passion and it’s the only thing I can do in whatever mood and whatever physical condition, I can draw 12 hours straight and feel okay afterwards. If only it made me enough money...


Never give up


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> tries giving REPAIR CIRCUITS POTION


That's called dousing the problem circuit with water.  I commend your attitude and enthusiasm to circuit repair


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> That's called dousing the problem circuit with water.  I commend your attitude and enthusiasm to circuit repair


the mushrooms are not very good at this(a character trait for them)


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2022)

I WANT TO PLAY STRAY (the video game) BUT IT WON'T F**KING WORK ON MY SH*TTY COMPUTER.

AAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Kope (Jul 26, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I WANT TO PLAY STRAY (the video game) BUT IT WON'T F**KING WORK ON MY SH*TTY COMPUTER.
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAA.


I’m wondering if I should get it or if it’s one of those games you can just watch on YouTube


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m wondering if I should get it or if it’s one of those games you can just watch on YouTube



I need to play it. I'll die if I don't play it.


----------



## Kope (Jul 26, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I need to play it. I'll die if I don't play it.


Go adopt a cat then


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2022)

Kope said:


> Go adopt a cat then



I already have a pussy.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 26, 2022)

I want to play Stray, too. It doesn’t seem to be on Xbox, though.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I want to play Stray, too. It doesn’t seem to be on Xbox, though.



We can be miserable together.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 26, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> We can be miserable together.



Yeah. I also wish there was a version of Stray with a doggy.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Yeah. I also wish there was a version of Stray with a doggy.



I think someone is making one:









						You can play Stray with cute puppy dog instead
					

Are you more of a dog lover than a cat person? This Stray mod should help, as it transforms the game's feline star into a cute puppy dog - complete with barks




					www.pcgamesn.com
				




I love cats but I'd like to play a game as a wolf or German shepherd.

It looks like they're modding the game so you play as a french bulldog or something, so I'm not entirely satisfied with the mod (I don't like that breed much), but it's something.


----------



## Kope (Jul 26, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I already have a pussy.


Hmm I would say something here but it would break FAF’s TOS


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 26, 2022)

Today is the day I have never felt more betrayed ever in my entire life. A month ago I was kicked off one of my favorite servers for something that I was barely accountable for. The admin assured me that it was a temporary measure and that I should be back in within a month. Fast forward to today, it has been revealed that my ban would be permanent by a unanimous decision from the mod team, and there was "nothing that the admin could do about it." I completely lost it at that point and unleashed all of my fury towards them. Just how could they do such a thing when I contributed so much love and content to the server, then lie to my face about it??? They didn't even bother defending themselves from my rage and took most of the time trying to calm me down. But I wouldn't take any shit from that back stabbing pathetic whore and their cronies for what they have done to me. They will eventually burn in hell for this treachery, and my will to live on has shrunken as this is another example of how fucked this scummy world is.


----------



## Kope (Jul 27, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Today is the day I have never felt more betrayed ever in my entire life. A month ago I was kicked off one of my favorite servers for something that I was barely accountable for. The admin assured me that it was a temporary measure and that I should be back in within a month. Fast forward to today, it has been revealed that my ban would be permanent by a unanimous decision from the mod team, and there was "nothing that the admin could do about it." I completely lost it at that point and unleashed all of my fury towards them. Just how could they do such a thing when I contributed so much love and content to the server, then lie to my face about it??? They didn't even bother defending themselves from my rage and took most of the time trying to calm me down. But I wouldn't take any shit from that back stabbing pathetic whore and their cronies for what they have done to me. They will eventually burn in hell for this treachery, and my will to live on has shrunken as this is another example of how fucked this scummy world is.


What happened exactly?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 27, 2022)

Kope said:


> What happened exactly?


Complicated story.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 27, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> But I wouldn't take any shit from that back stabbing pathetic whore and their cronies for what they have done to me. They will eventually burn in hell for this treachery, and my will to live on has shrunken as this is another example of how fucked this scummy world is.


----------



## Kope (Jul 27, 2022)

Chomby said:


>


I'm so confused


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 27, 2022)

Lmao, i think i quit my job.  I'm laughing because I screwed up the date of termination

So now i have a few days until my next job.  Which is awesome, because it screws a group of people who deserve it.  The problem is I take up the new position next week and it's too late for projects to catch up.

Awesome.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 27, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I completely lost it at that point and unleashed all of my fury towards them. Just how could they do such a thing when I contributed so much love and content to the server, then lie to my face about it??? They didn't even bother defending themselves from my rage and took most of the time trying to calm me down. But I wouldn't take any shit from that back stabbing pathetic whore and their cronies for what they have done to me. They will eventually burn in hell for this treachery, and my will to live on has shrunken as this is another example of how fucked this scummy world is.


Dude. I get that you're upset but quite honestly, if I was in their place and got this kind of reaction from you, I would feel vindicated that the right decision was made, and if I'd previously spoken up in support of you in internal mod meetings or whatever, consider myself proven wrong. Putting aside the inappropriateness of using "whore" the way you are, you're biting someone's head off for a decision they were in no position to change (one person usually can't overrule multiple others), and holding it against them that they didn't engage with your attack on them but instead tried to defuse the situation. Did they _tell_ you they knew this would be the outcome when they said they expected it to be a temporary measure, or did you just assume so?

If you want to change people's minds, you're not going to do it by being a dick to them. How are they supposed to trust that you would bring "love and content" to the server were you allowed to return in the future (even permanent bans have the potential to be revisited) if what you bring to your conversation with the people that run it is hate and vitriol? _You've_ burned those bridges.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 27, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Today is the day I have never felt more betrayed ever in my entire life. A month ago I was kicked off one of my favorite servers for something that I was barely accountable for. The admin assured me that it was a temporary measure and that I should be back in within a month. Fast forward to today, it has been revealed that my ban would be permanent by a unanimous decision from the mod team, and there was "nothing that the admin could do about it." I completely lost it at that point and unleashed all of my fury towards them. Just how could they do such a thing when I contributed so much love and content to the server, then lie to my face about it??? They didn't even bother defending themselves from my rage and took most of the time trying to calm me down. But I wouldn't take any shit from that back stabbing pathetic whore and their cronies for what they have done to me. They will eventually burn in hell for this treachery, and my will to live on has shrunken as this is another example of how fucked this scummy world is.



I once got kicked from a forum and I pretty much went mad. It didn't help and made me look worse. Just walk away and learn from the experience. The ban may not have been justified but it doesn't sound like you're being entirely rational right now and you're making them less likely to ever trust you again. I don't know what happened and I'm not judging you, though. Just my advice.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 27, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Dude. I get that you're upset but quite honestly, if I was in their place and got this kind of reaction from you, I would feel vindicated that the right decision was made, and if I'd previously spoken up in support of you in internal mod meetings or whatever, consider myself proven wrong. Putting aside the inappropriateness of using "whore" the way you are, you're biting someone's head off for a decision they were in no position to change (one person usually can't overrule multiple others), and holding it against them that they didn't engage with your attack on them but instead tried to defuse the situation. Did they _tell_ you they knew this would be the outcome when they said they expected it to be a temporary measure, or did you just assume so?
> 
> If you want to change people's minds, you're not going to do it by being a dick to them. How are they supposed to trust that you would bring "love and content" to the server were you allowed to return in the future (even permanent bans have the potential to be revisited) if what you bring to your conversation with the people that run it is hate and vitriol? _You've_ burned those bridges.


Yes they did tell me that it would be temporary, yet the head admin had every power to overrule the other’s decisions, they chose not to. And no I didn’t call them a whore or any other similar names of that magnitude. They still thought I was a “a great and talented person” as well, but that’s just quite the contrary to what they have done to me.


----------



## Kope (Jul 27, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Yes they did tell me that it would be temporary, yet the head admin had every power to overrule the other’s decisions, they chose not to. And no I didn’t call them a whore or any other similar names of that magnitude. They still thought I was a “a great and talented person” as well, but that’s just quite the contrary to what they have done to me.


Smoke some weed and take your mind off things


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 27, 2022)

Kope said:


> Smoke some weed and take your mind off things



I don't know if you're serious or being flippant but this is good advice.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Well, I've gone up a shirt size.  3XL Tall, when it comes to shirts.

You want to know the scary thing?  For me, it's the SHOULDERS that cause the issue.  I can't even test to see if my gut would fit them because the shirts are so tight in the shoulder that they're liable to burst if I try to finish putting them on.

I would have to somehow lose muscle in the shoulders specifically without gaining fat in order to have any hope of shrinking shirt sizes - and you don't just lose muscle in specific areas like that.

Given that it seems that now eating even a single veggie causes me gastric issues within the day.... and I can say 100% that it's veggies, ones with fructans especially... I'm at the point where I've given up.


----------



## Kope (Jul 27, 2022)

I wish I could turn into a dragon


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wish I could turn into a dragon


Protip if you ever somehow succeed: go with a nontraditional hoard.  Sleeping on coins and gems hurts like crazy.


----------



## Kope (Jul 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Protip if you ever somehow succeed: go with a nontraditional hoard.  Sleeping on coins and gems hurts like crazy.


I'll sleep on furry body pillows instead then uwu


----------



## Baud (Jul 27, 2022)

Loneliness is turning me mad but getting out of it is extremely difficult due to AvPD, I feel powerless.


----------



## Punji (Jul 27, 2022)

Kope said:


> Smoke some weed and take your mind off things





Xitheon said:


> I don't know if you're serious or being flippant but this is good advice.


This is most certainly not good advice. :<

Turning to chemical indulgence when faced with a problem doesn't solve anything. When the high goes away the issue is still going to remain and nothing will be learned from it beyond the brain thinking sadness should be met with potentially illegal drugs. Instead, think about what went wrong, why it ended up with way, and who was involved. What happened that incited this eventual problem? Was it a one-time thing or a series of smaller conflicts? Was it escalated somehow? An accident, or could it have been prevented? Who's fault was it? Yours? Someone else's? Maybe a bit of both in the end. Did your reaction improve the situation?

These aren't really fun questions to ask oneself but they do help to rectify the situation and prevent similar issues from occurring in the future. Sitting on your kiester, spending money you might not have, and pretending like nothing happened doesn't make the problem go away and just rewards your brain for conflict. This is a very unhealthy pattern and will not lead to success in any endeavour.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

Punji said:


> This is most certainly not good advice. :<
> 
> Turning to chemical indulgence when faced with a problem doesn't solve anything. When the high goes away the issue is still going to remain and nothing will be learned from it beyond the brain thinking sadness should be met with potentially illegal drugs. Instead, think about what went wrong, why it ended up with way, and who was involved. What happened that incited this eventual problem? Was it a one-time thing or a series of smaller conflicts? Was it escalated somehow? An accident, or could it have been prevented? Who's fault was it? Yours? Someone else's? Maybe a bit of both in the end. Did your reaction improve the situation?
> 
> These aren't really fun questions to ask oneself but they do help to rectify the situation and prevent similar issues from occurring in the future. Sitting on your kiester, spending money you might not have, and pretending like nothing happened doesn't make the problem go away and just rewards your brain for conflict. This is a very unhealthy pattern and will not lead to success in any endeavour.








PLEASE LET THIS BE A NORMAL FIELD TRIP.


----------



## Kope (Jul 28, 2022)

Punji said:


> This is most certainly not good advice. :<
> 
> Turning to chemical indulgence when faced with a problem doesn't solve anything. When the high goes away the issue is still going to remain and nothing will be learned from it beyond the brain thinking sadness should be met with potentially illegal drugs. Instead, think about what went wrong, why it ended up with way, and who was involved. What happened that incited this eventual problem? Was it a one-time thing or a series of smaller conflicts? Was it escalated somehow? An accident, or could it have been prevented? Who's fault was it? Yours? Someone else's? Maybe a bit of both in the end. Did your reaction improve the situation?
> 
> These aren't really fun questions to ask oneself but they do help to rectify the situation and prevent similar issues from occurring in the future. Sitting on your kiester, spending money you might not have, and pretending like nothing happened doesn't make the problem go away and just rewards your brain for conflict. This is a very unhealthy pattern and will not lead to success in any endeavour.


Boomer Brain


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> Boomer Brain


I am a former drug user, and I can assure you that turning to drugs or alcohol isn't a good solution to a problem. I thought smoking would help me deal with stress with work and college, but it only made things more difficult because instead of managing my ability to handle everyday problems in life in reliable ways, I turned to being dependent on nicotine that slowly gave me stronger and stronger cravings.

I'm all for people having the choice to do what they want, but there are superior options to tackling challenges than getting high. It may feel good, but it will hardly do any good.


----------



## Regret (Jul 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> Boomer Brain


What a flippant response to someone whose only trying to help by giving their advice.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 28, 2022)

Gosh make these traffic jams stop, the legholes of my underwear are engraved in my skin from sitting in my car for too long, when are they all done going south?


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I am a former drug user, and I can assure you that turning to drugs or alcohol isn't a good solution to a problem. I thought smoking would help me deal with stress with work and college, but it only made things more difficult because instead of managing my ability to handle everyday problems in life in reliable ways, I turned to being dependent on nicotine that slowly gave me stronger and stronger cravings.
> 
> I'm all for people having the choice to do what they want, but there are superior options to tackling challenges than getting high. It may feel good, but it will hardly do any good.



I am a drug user. I take a mixture of antipsychotics and antidepressants and sedatives which I get on prescription from my doctor.

My ex fiance lives in Washington state and gets cannabis on prescription for his mental health problems.

They're regulated by our pharmacy so they're probably safer than street drugs but it's no different in terms of dependency. Neither of us could survive or function without them and they can have dangerous side effects. It's a risk and a crutch but I hate puritanical attitudes towards drug use. Doing fucking yoga and eating probiotic yogurt can't cure things like severe anxiety and schizophrenia.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I am a drug user. I take a mixture of antipsychotics and antidepressants and sedatives which I get on prescription from my doctor.
> 
> My ex fiance lives in Washington state and gets cannabis on prescription for his mental health problems.
> 
> They're regulated by our pharmacy so they're probably safer than street drugs but it's no different in terms of dependency. Neither of us could survive or function without them and they can have dangerous side effects. It's a risk and a crutch but I hate puritanical attitudes towards drug use. Doing fucking yoga and eating probiotic yogurt can't cure things like severe anxiety and schizophrenia.


I'll elaborate what I said more precisely and note that I'm not referring to pharmacy prescribed medications. I'm referring to things like alcohol abuse, heroin, and other things.

I encourage people to consider medications for health or psychological conditions. I'll go further and mention that I also take pharmaceutical medications given by my doctors, including antidepressants.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'll elaborate what I said more precisely and note that I'm not referring to pharmacy prescribed medications. I'm referring to things like alcohol abuse, heroin, and other things.
> 
> I encourage people to consider medications for health or psychological conditions. I'll go further and mention that I also take pharmaceutical medications given by my doctors, including antidepressants.



You're not wrong about the alcohol. It's dangerous stuff and as you know I have had issues.

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Kope (Jul 28, 2022)

Regret said:


> What a flippant response to someone whose only trying to help by giving their advice.


Weed isn’t dangerous


----------



## Regret (Jul 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> Weed isn’t dangerous


It was never stated that it was dangerous.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

Regret said:


> It was never stated that it was dangerous.



Then why shouldn't people smoke it?


----------



## Regret (Jul 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Then why shouldn't people smoke it?


It was also never stated that people should refrain from smoking marijuana, it just shouldn't be used as a crutch.  Instead, one should deal with the issues at hand and attempt to make a change to address said issues rather than relying on a temporary feel good.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

Regret said:


> It was also never stated that people should refrain from smoking marijuana, it just shouldn't be used as a crutch.  Instead, one should deal with the issues at hand and attempt to make a change to address said issues rather than relying on a temporary feel good.



The prescription medication I take probably has a more potent effect on my anxiety and mental health issues than weed. I feel happy and stoned after taking it. It's a temporary feel good. Should I stop taking it and be constantly riddled with anxiety?


----------



## Regret (Jul 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> The prescription medication I take probably has a more potent effect on my anxiety and mental health issues than weed. I feel happy and stoned after taking it. It's a temporary feel good. Should I stop taking it and be constantly riddled with anxiety?


Prescription pharmaceuticals was never part of the discussion.  That is a talk you would need to have with the medical professionals you see and or prescribed you the medicine.  I will not state, nor give any medical advice regarding prescription medication as I’m not a pharmacist, nor am I someone who can prescribe medication.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

Regret said:


> Prescription pharmaceuticals was never part of the discussion.  That is a talk you would need to have with the medical professionals you see and or prescribed you the medicine.  I will not state, nor give any medical advice regarding prescription medication as I’m not a pharmacist, nor am I someone who can prescribe medication.



Good.

I don't see how marijuana is any worse, assuming it isn't dangerous. Why are crutches bad things? Life sucks and anything that makes the journey easier is a blessing.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2022)

Would love to tell someone “go fuck yourself” without having to worry about the consequences


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 28, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Would love to tell someone “go fuck yourself” without having to worry about the consequences


If it helps, you can say it to me.


----------



## Regret (Jul 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Good.
> 
> I don't see how marijuana is any worse, assuming it isn't dangerous. Why are crutches bad things? Life sucks and anything that makes the journey easier is a blessing.


Again, the original point of contention I had was the tone in which Kope responded to Punji.  The notion that life sucks and "crutches" are a blessing is you reading way too deep and defensively from my original point.  The only reason I said:


Regret said:


> It was also never stated that people should refrain from smoking marijuana, it just shouldn't be used as a crutch.  Instead, one should deal with the issues at hand and attempt to make a change to address said issues rather than relying on a temporary feel good.


was to have a very abridged and simplified alternative clarification and or explanation of what Punji said and to answer you here:


Xitheon said:


> Then why shouldn't people smoke it?


Note: I do not speak for Punji and If I misread his original point than I apologize, it is just how I took his post.

This was never a topic about marijuana but about tone.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> If it helps, you can say it to me.


You’re a sweetheart, I don’t want to be mean to you


----------



## Punji (Jul 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> The prescription medication I take probably has a more potent effect on my anxiety and mental health issues than weed. I feel happy and stoned after taking it. It's a temporary feel good. Should I stop taking it and be constantly riddled with anxiety?


This statement here directly demonstrates why crutches are bad.



Xitheon said:


> Good.
> 
> I don't see how marijuana is any worse, assuming it isn't dangerous. Why are crutches bad things? Life sucks and anything that makes the journey easier is a blessing.


The only time you aren't riddled with anxiety is when you're under the influence of an intoxicant. You're completely dependent on this drug to remain at all functional and have absolutely zero means of controlling your emotions and anxiety otherwise. *What would you do if there was a sudden unavailability?*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I am a former drug user, and I can assure you that turning to drugs or alcohol isn't a good solution to a problem. I thought smoking would help me deal with stress with work and college, but it only made things more difficult because instead of managing my ability to handle everyday problems in life in reliable ways, I turned to being dependent on nicotine that slowly gave me stronger and stronger cravings.
> 
> I'm all for people having the choice to do what they want, but there are superior options to tackling challenges than getting high. It may feel good, but it will hardly do any good.



Not to mention in many countries the suggestion comes with a 5 y prison sentence.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 28, 2022)

Cleaning out clothes for donations before return of the SO.  Found out we have 1 drawer each full of swimsuits we will never wear again, if we even wore them once to the pool.  Hooray for Goodwill, I guess.

Bigger rant, I am tired of giving customers simple directions they take to ridiculous ends.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

Punji said:


> *What would you do if there was a sudden unavailability?*



As I have Schizophrenia and autism I can only imagine that I'd get severely unwell and possibly commit suicide.


----------



## Punji (Jul 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> As I have Schizophrenia and autism I can only imagine that I'd get severely unwell and possibly commit suicide.


The two are not inherently strong factors for suicide alone, but regardless all the more reason to develop healthy and effective coping mechanisms while you're able should a sudden shortage or unavailability ever occur.

You can't rely on having permanent access for a myriad of reasons and should be prepared if you absolutely need to be without for an extended period of time. They may even be able to help you in conjunction with your medications and improve your overall quality of life. It's worth trying new things to make yourself happier! You are worth being happy.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

Punji said:


> The two are not inherently strong factors for suicide alone, but regardless all the more reason to develop healthy and effective coping mechanisms while you're able should a sudden shortage or unavailability ever occur.
> 
> You can't rely on having permanent access for a myriad of reasons and should be prepared if you absolutely need to be without for an extended period of time. They may even be able to help you in conjunction with your medications and improve your overall quality of life. It's worth trying new things to make yourself happier! You are worth being happy.



By the same logic, why don't you stop eating?

What if there is a food shortage?


----------



## Punji (Jul 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> By the same logic, why don't you stop eating?
> 
> What if there is a food shortage?


This is not the same logic. To follow the same advice, this would be to plant a garden instead.

You have all your eggs in one basket and if ever you discover a hole in it, you'll struggle. There is everything to gain in adopting healthy coping mechanisms, even if nothing else changes.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 28, 2022)

Tired of being poor. Living paycheck to paycheck. Waiting until the next month, so I can do it all over again.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 28, 2022)

Eremurus said:


> Tired of being poor. Living paycheck to paycheck. Waiting until the next month, so I can do it all over again.


You can do it, mate. My parents did, and my bf's family is doing so now.

I reccomend looking up Dave Ramsey. He's got a lot of very good advice.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

Punji said:


> This is not the same logic. To follow the same advice, this would be to plant a garden instead.
> 
> You have all your eggs in one basket and if ever you discover a hole in it, you'll struggle. There is everything to gain in adopting healthy coping mechanisms, even if nothing else changes.



Why assume I don't have coping mechanisms?


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> You can do it, mate. My parents did, and my bf's family is doing so now.
> 
> I reccomend looking up Dave Ramsey. He's got a lot of very good advice.



The system is designed this way, though. Sure, my mentality might improve, after watching his videos, but my material conditions will not. Month after month after month, year after year after year. I am not even in my 30s yet, and I have a beard and head full of grey hair. I'm so tired, Husky.


----------



## Kope (Jul 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> You can do it, mate. My parents did, and my bf's family is doing so now.
> 
> I reccomend looking up Dave Ramsey. He's got a lot of very good advice.


Oh god that guy sucks. Increasing his rent so his tenants get thrown out for wealthier ones. Landlords are  parasites on the working class for a reason.


----------



## Kope (Jul 28, 2022)

Punji said:


> This is not the same logic. To follow the same advice, this would be to plant a garden instead.
> 
> You have all your eggs in one basket and if ever you discover a hole in it, you'll struggle. There is everything to gain in adopting healthy coping mechanisms, even if nothing else changes.


Can’t you grow marijuana? So it’s like planting vegetables in a way. So I think the food analogy is closer than you think, especially since you can consume edibles exist too.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 28, 2022)

Rimna said:


> That's the thing, I am nothing and I have nothing. I am only people's perception of me. I have no money to invest, and my interess have not benefited me or anyone - they have only served as a waste of time and resources.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single thing. There's nothing I am remotely good at, and at 30 the road to self-discovery and improvement is closed. It's too late to start over.


I mean, I spoke to friend today who is currently getting ready to attend business school at 35 and it's become routine at business schools here in the city to have students in their 30s. People are going for their master's degrees in their 30s too. 

More broadly, life's a continual learning experience because, whether you like it or not, you need to keep learning and acquiring hard and soft skills somehow for your career. Most people can't escape that. 

Furthermore, you're 30, which is still young, so it's not reason to fall into complacency or despair.

Right now, the best path of you is what we talked about; find a job that can support you in the short term. Meanwhile, work on developing skills that will ultimately get you somewhere you're at least comfortable and maybe where you want to be. You were taking language classes before; resume them when you're working. Depending on what industry you want to work in ultimately, consider what skills you'll need for it and study independently to obtain them. 

You're probably going to need one or two more jobs you may not want to do on your CV before more opportunities open up to you, but employer perceptions can be improved over time with experience. You need start getting that experience now.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 28, 2022)

Eremurus said:


> The system is designed this way, though. Sure, my mentality might improve, after watching his videos, but my material conditions will not. Month after month after month, year after year after year. I am not even in my 30s yet, and I have a beard and head full of grey hair. I'm so tired, Husky.


You can make it, mate, I know you can. I don't know what it will take, but you'll find a way. Stay strong


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Why assume I don't have coping mechanisms?



I just combined four coping mechanisms at once. I am floating.


----------



## Punji (Jul 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Why assume I don't have coping mechanisms?


Because you said you're riddled with anxiety when without drugs.

I'd be happy to hear I'm wrong and that you have a number of good healthy coping mechanisms, but you haven't mentioned any.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

Punji said:


> Because you said you're riddled with anxiety when without drugs.
> 
> I'd be happy to hear I'm wrong and that you have a number of good healthy coping mechanisms, but you haven't mentioned any.



Even with drugs I'm riddled with anxiety. And without my meds, terrifying hallucinations and crippling depression.

As for coping mechanisms, it's none of your business.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2022)

There's really way too much hostility being given over somebody giving what they perceive to be genuine advice.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah capitalism sucks for us workers



Ah, hello, fellow comrade.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 28, 2022)

Eremurus said:


> Ah, hello, fellow comrade.


----------



## Filter (Jul 28, 2022)

Furry-hating boss randomly called me "set in my ways" the other day. Um, nice try. I'll be set in my ways when I'm dead, and barring some kind of catastrophe, I'd like to be around for many decades to come. To be fair, he also calls himself set in his ways. More often than not, when somebody talks that way about others, they're projecting.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> Oh god that guy sucks. Increasing his rent so his tenants get thrown out for wealthier ones. Landlords are  parasites on the working class for a reason.



He outlines a foolproof method of handling ones finances, helps people get out of debt, and takes time out of his busy schedule (he could legitimately make more money doing something else that wasn't related to Ramsey Solutions) to personally hear out the life troubles and financial issues of everyday Americans for free.

I'd argue that he's done more to get people out of poverty and modern debt serfdom then practically every single user on this forum combined_ several times over_ (but then again, this ain't hard to do since so many of you on here are just high-key worthless lol).

But because he shuffled some tenants around in property that he legally owns and purchased using the proper channels, he's Satan incarnate.

This is y'all in 2022.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 28, 2022)

RAM said:


> He outlines a foolproof method of handling ones finances, helps people get out of debt, and takes time out of his busy schedule (he could legitimately make more money doing something else that wasn't related to Ramsey Solutions) to personally hear out the life troubles and financial issues of everyday Americans for free.
> 
> I'd argue that he's done more to get people out of poverty and modern debt serfdom then practically every single user on this forum combined_ several times over_ (but then again, this ain't hard to do since so many of you on here are just high-key worthless lol).
> 
> ...


In rare agreement, I'll say that just in terms of paying off debt, Dave Ramsey is an alright (but not fool-proof) source of information, (debt snowball controversy aside), though I'd suggest going to his personal finance consulting services as opposed to just take the boiler plate advice you might hear through the media he puts out, since using his services will probably mean that a pair of eyes from a financial consultant will be reviewing your particular financial situation. I'm not 100% certain whether Ramsey Solutions has dedicated employees handling each particular client or whether they farm out to contractors, but this is important since it is a truism that there is no "standard" or "one size fits all" approach to paying off debt, which Ramsey himself has stated at times.

So basically, if you decide to go the Dave Ramsey, go through Ramsey Solutions, don't just listen to his show and take his advice, since there may be certain types of debt, income issues, and financial emergencies that that the consultants there can account for that you acting on his advice can't.

This is just about his debt advice, by the way. I don't care for the man personally and he gets roundly criticized by higher-performing investors for leaning heavily on stock investment instead of bonds and pushing mutual funds with load fees. Ramsey's claim of 12% annual returns from following his investment advice is also pretty unrealistic; he himself has hedged that 8% is more likely when scrutinized.

Also, there are a range of personal finance consulting services that are reliable, some of which are free or inexpensive, so there are options for people looking to pay off or manage debt better.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2022)

Rimna said:


> That's the thing, I am nothing and I have nothing. I am only people's perception of me. I have no money to invest, and my interess have not benefited me or anyone - they have only served as a waste of time and resources.
> 
> Not a single thing. There's nothing I am remotely good at, and at 30 the road to self-discovery and improvement is closed. It's too late to start over.


You are HERE and you are VALUABLE, that is what WE perceive! And we count! I don't care if people in real life are telling you otherwise! I don't care if you are telling yourself otherwise! What you're saying about being nothing, benefiting no one, simply isn't true AT ALL! I'm glad you posted here today, because I was looking for an update from you. Because you have left a positive imprint on my life, just from being here and sharing your thoughts. That MEANS something. That has VALUE!


----------



## Kope (Jul 28, 2022)

RAM said:


> He outlines a foolproof method of handling ones finances, helps people get out of debt, and takes time out of his busy schedule (he could legitimately make more money doing something else that wasn't related to Ramsey Solutions) to personally hear out the life troubles and financial issues of everyday Americans for free.
> 
> I'd argue that he's done more to get people out of poverty and modern debt serfdom then practically every single user on this forum combined_ several times over_ (but then again, this ain't hard to do since so many of you on here are just high-key worthless lol).
> 
> ...


It’s all a scam. The rich get richer for a reason as the poor get poorer. Grifters will always grift.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s all a scam. The rich get richer for a reason as the poor get poorer. Grifters will always grift.



I am getting more middle class.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 28, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> In rare agreement, I'll say that just in terms of paying off debt, Dave Ramsey is an alright (but not fool-proof) source of information, (debt snowball controversy aside), though I'd suggest going to his personal finance consulting services as opposed to just take the boiler plate advice you might hear through the media he puts out, since using his services will probably mean that a pair of eyes from a financial consultant will be reviewing your particular financial situation. I'm not 100% certain whether Ramsey Solutions has dedicated employees handling each particular client or whether they farm out to contractors, but this is important since it is a truism that there is no "standard" or "one size fits all" approach to paying off debt, which Ramsey himself has stated at times.
> 
> So basically, if you decide to go the Dave Ramsey, go through Ramsey Solutions, don't just listen to his show and take his advice, since there may be certain types of debt, income issues, and financial emergencies that that the consultants there can account for that you acting on his advice can't.
> 
> ...





Kope said:


> It’s all a scam. The rich get richer for a reason as the poor get poorer. Grifters will always grift.


I'm a volunteer fiduciary.  Bonds are really good, but stocks can be a good entry to long term investment.  Ramsey is... well, he's a businessman and he sells his course as product.  Not getting into it too deeply, but $5 and 3 days for E-trade and you can be investing.  But yeah, it's a long term thing and not for everyone.

Look, what I meant was you can be poor and happy, you can be rich and miserable.  Half of the problems I see are someone comparing themselves to someone else.  I could compare my tits to my wife's and be miserable hers are larger.  She can look at her tummy and stetch marks and see me as perfectly good and be miserable.  There's plenty of flaws to go around.  Fuck them and focus on positives.

Invest in yourself and do what makes you happy- within lawful context, please.  Invest in others - if you're good at somethng, help someone else or show them a better way.  Don't shove it down there throat, but be supportive and nurturing.  i like finance and investing, if able, is usually good advice.

 i you don't mind, my wife gets back in less than 24 hours and I am so excirted 8 can pee myself and so excited I might destroy the hotel's pillows between my legs.  Tmi, i'm sure but the alternative is despair.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 28, 2022)

@Punji

While I do appreciate your advice that drugs aren’t good coping mechanisms, as a pharmacologist, I have to advise you that recommending people with psychiatric conditions not rely on medications is not only unhelpful, but _dangerous. _There’s currently an undue and unhelpful stigma surrounding antipsychotic medications, meanwhile, these drugs save the lives of people with schizoaffective conditions. Unfortunately, Cluster A personality disorders respond poorly to treatments that aren’t stabilizing medications. And there’s a good reason for this — it all lies in chemical imbalance within the brain. The point about supply issues isn’t helpful. Of course, supply chains can fail… but in those cases, people on antipsychotics/mood stabilizers would be in much the same emergency scenario as a diabetic without their insulin. You wouldn’t advise a diabetic to just stop taking insulin _just in case _the supply chain fails. Besides, being in this field, total supply chain failure is extremely rare and there’s always immediate efforts to rectify the situation. Although, the risk is there, please try to refrain from spreading information which is harmful to those who _need _psychiatric medications.

Using illicit substances is not a solution nor should it ever be recommended… but drugs absolutely have their places and have allowed people who would’ve previously died or been institutionalized, to have a free and healthy life. Please don’t keep perpetuating a false stigma. Psychiatric medications taken under a doctor’s supervision are safe and effective.


----------



## Kope (Jul 28, 2022)

There’s too many evil people in the world


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> There’s too many evil people in the world


Which is even more reason to appreciate those who aren't, rather than looking for any reason to call them evil as well


----------



## Kope (Jul 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Which is even more reason to appreciate those who aren't, rather than looking for any reason to call them evil as well


There are shades of good and evil


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 28, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm a volunteer fiduciary.  Bonds are really good, but stocks can be a good entry to long term investment.  Ramsey is... well, he's a businessman and he sells his course as product.  Not getting into it too deeply, but $5 and 3 days for E-trade and you can be investing.  But yeah, it's a long term thing and not for everyone.
> 
> Look, what I meant was you can be poor and happy, you can be rich and miserable.  Half of the problems I see are someone comparing themselves to someone else.  I could compare my tits to my wife's and be miserable hers are larger.  She can look at her tummy and stetch marks and see me as perfectly good and be miserable.  There's plenty of flaws to go around.  Fuck them and focus on positives.
> 
> ...


I agree and like I said, there is a legitimate pitfalls with Dave Ramsey in his financial advice outside of debt reduction; there are institutions that offer more comprehensive advice more far more successfully and with less baggage. In interviews, Ramsey himself has said the snowball approach, where you start by paying off small debts and pay off your successively larger debts, is meant more as a psychological mechanism to inspire people with confidence to continue tackling their debt rather pure financial advice. It also doesn't account for the complexities of individual interest rates of each debt.

That is why people need a financial adviser, not just financial advice.

But ... I'm glad your wife's coming back and hope y'all have good time.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 28, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Which is even more reason to appreciate those who aren't, rather than looking for any reason to call them evil as well





Kope said:


> There are shades of good and evil


If this is about Ramsey, while there is admittedly good deal of said about the people he has helped to get out of debt, there's a lot to also not like about him personally.

About his property and rental dealings, as long as he adheres to the law, he is entitled to do what he wants regarding renting to tenants. That said, the man bills himself as a hand-to-God Christian, but he is allegedly pricing out those tenants to clear the way for higher-paying ones. One might say that Jesus wouldn't be cool with that. 

He is also being sued currently for firing employees for homosexuality and criticized discouraging basic precautions like mask wearing in the workplace during the pandemic, which could get people killed. He has a history of espousing openly homophobic views as well.

I personally wouldn't call him a great guy, but can acknowledge the good he does, though he does profit from that as well too.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> If this is about Ramsey, while there is admittedly good deal of said about the people he has helped to get out of debt, there's a lot to also not like about him personally.
> 
> About his property and rental dealings, as long as he adheres to the law, he is entitled to do what he wants regarding renting to tenants. That said, the man bills himself as a hand-to-God Christian, but he is allegedly pricing out those tenants to clear the way for higher-paying ones. One might say that Jesus wouldn't be cool with that.
> 
> ...


I'm not aware much about him, so thanks. Just know his advice is solid, as that's what my parents followed (along with, as mentioned, calling in to get advice specific to their circumstances) to get out of debt and paycheck to paycheck living when I was younger


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> If this is about Ramsey, while there is admittedly good deal of said about the people he has helped to get out of debt, there's a lot to also not like about him personally.
> 
> About his property and rental dealings, as long as he adheres to the law, he is entitled to do what he wants regarding renting to tenants. That said, the man bills himself as a hand-to-God Christian, but he is allegedly pricing out those tenants to clear the way for higher-paying ones. One might say that Jesus wouldn't be cool with that.
> 
> ...


You know you’re my fav cause you give pretty nuanced takes


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I'm not aware much about him, so thanks. Just know his advice is solid, as that's what my parents followed (along with, as mentioned, calling in to get advice specific to their circumstances) to get out of debt and paycheck to paycheck living when I was younger


I guess it’s like a Jordan Peterson thing where he says basic advice like “make your bed” but the man personally is weird and hostile to minorities. (Dave Ramsey being anti gay whereas Jordan Peterson is Anti-Trans)


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> I guess it’s like a Jordan Peterson thing where he says basic advice like “make your bed” but the man personally is weird and hostile to minorities. (Dave Ramsey being anti gay whereas Jordan Peterson is Anti-Trans)


Jordan Peterson also has a lot of horrible advice to be honest. The dude is way overhyped and some of his advice is downright toxic — like encouraging people to just shut up about inequalities and personal issues.

Other than his occasional good stuff, most of his advice is either regurgitated generic self-help advice — or just toxic bullshit.

Oh, and yeah, his blatant transphobia sucks too. Especially the part where he lied about bill C16 and posited transgender people as these overly sensitive freaks. What a shame.


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Jordan Peterson also has a lot of horrible advice to be honest. The dude is way overhyped and some of his advice is downright toxic — like encouraging people to just shut up about inequalities and personal issues.
> 
> Other than his occasional good stuff, most of his advice is either regurgitated generic self-help advice — or just toxic bullshit.
> 
> Oh, and yeah, his blatant transphobia sucks too. Especially the part where he lied about bill C16 and posited transgender people as these overly sensitive freaks. What a shame.


He also defended Putin’s invasion of Ukraine as a defensive reaction to the degeneracy of the west. (nazis also were very anti degeneracy so that’s kinda sus)


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> He also defended Putin’s invasion of Ukraine as a defensive reaction to the degeneracy of the west. (nazis also were very anti degeneracy so that’s kinda sus)


Yep. He’s a pretty bad influence for young dudes — which are his main audience. We need better self-help figures. A lot of the people doing this stuff right now are total assholes. It’s a shame because I think everyone could benefit from self-help and advice!


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Yep. He’s a pretty bad influence for young dudes — which are his main audience. We need better self-help figures. A lot of the people doing this stuff right now are total assholes. It’s a shame because I think everyone could benefit from self-help and advice!


It is weird that a bunch of grifters go after the self help shit. Andrew Tate is a recent example.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> It is weird that a bunch of grifters go after the self help shit. Andrew Tate is a recent example.


Oh god. What a fuckin’ weirdo. He’s still being investigated for human trafficking allegations. They found two young women in one of his houses out in Europe.


----------



## Punji (Jul 29, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> @MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> While I do appreciate your advice that drugs aren’t good coping mechanisms, as a pharmacologist, I have to advise you that recommending people with psychiatric conditions not rely on medications is not only unhelpful, but _dangerous. _There’s currently an undue and unhelpful stigma surrounding antipsychotic medications, meanwhile, these drugs save the lives of people with schizoaffective conditions. Unfortunately, Cluster A personality disorders respond poorly to treatments that aren’t stabilizing medications. And there’s a good reason for this — it all lies in chemical imbalance within the brain. The point about supply issues isn’t helpful. Of course, supply chains can fail… but in those cases, people on antipsychotics/mood stabilizers would be in much the same emergency scenario as a diabetic without their insulin. You wouldn’t advise a diabetic to just stop taking insulin _just in case _the supply chain fails. Besides, being in this field, total supply chain failure is extremely rare and there’s always immediate efforts to rectify the situation. Although, the risk is there, please try to refrain from spreading information which is harmful to those who _need _psychiatric medications.
> 
> Using illicit substances is not a solution nor should it ever be recommended… but drugs absolutely have their places and have allowed people who would’ve previously died or been institutionalized, to have a free and healthy life. Please don’t keep perpetuating a false stigma. Psychiatric medications taken under a doctor’s supervision are safe and effective.


Please don't get me wrong, I'm only suggesting refraining from recreational drugs, not prescribed medications. Taking recreational drugs can even interfere with medications.

Beyond this, I advise seeking alternative coping methods because the unfortunate reality for many is that medications don't always 100% mitigate a patient's issues and sometimes are too expensive or otherwise unavailable consistently. Maintaining healthy lifestyle choices and effective coping mechanisms can help with or without prescribed medications and should absolutely be taken into consideration before self-"medication" as an option.

I should know, I used to take a medication for years and all it ever did for me was cost money and leave a bad aftertaste in my mouth. It took changes in behaviour to actually resolve the problems I was having. If I had done nothing to fight the situation and just accepted my reality, I and many others in my life would have been much worse off for it.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s all a scam. The rich get richer for a reason as the poor get poorer. Grifters will always grift.



Then stop falling for the grifts. Rich people create their wealth by extracting wealth from other people. Jeff Bezos didn't get his money just by shitting it out of his butthole. Y'all, _me included,_ bought all of the junk his company was selling or that his comapny helped _other _companies to sell. _We _made Jeff Bezos rich.

Here's a list of common rich people grifts that people fall for:

a) Shitty financial services that are actually scams when you look further into them. These include but are not limited to: credit cards (when used with wanton abandon), subprime car loans (or just car loans in general), payday loan centers, pawnshops, rent-to-own centers, casinos, and bail-bond services. Every person who I know IRL who uses two or more of these services is piss broke.

b) Modern college degrees that have low ROI that you obtain by taking out either a private student loan or a federal student loan. You're shoveling money into an archaic and predatory for-profit system that was made mostly obsolete by the internet fifteen years ago to (usually) major in worthless shit that won't net you a decent income. If it isn't STEM or another degree with a solid ROI and respectable employment prospects behind it, don't major in it.

c) This one is for men, but getting married in the modern era. This institution is effectively dead in 2022 but its zombified corpse is kept animated by noble yet antiquated traditions that have been rendered outmoded by various technological, legal, and societal advancements and changes that have been made in the last 50 years---oh, and by _*billions *_(about 85 billion to be exact) of dollars worth of value between the wedding industry and the divorce industry.

If you avoid going into debt, if you maintain a strong sense of frugality, if you avoid having children that you cannot afford, and if you abstain from running headfirst into committed relationships, you will save money. Money saved is money that you can invest into assets. Assets help you build wealth.

The premier objective here is to horde as much of your money as possible for you and you alone by effectively deleting as many financial leeches from your life as possible and reducing your living expenses as much as possible _without _compromising your standard of living too severely. This means finding the cheapest housing arrangement possible, the cheapest transportation options possible, cooking meals at home as often possible, and consistently learning skills that can help you save money long-term. Outright parasitic elements that you 100% want to avoid include but are not limited to: shitty family members, money pit girlfriends/boyfriends, and shitty locales that extract way too many tax monies from working people to support worthless social programs/low-tier demographics that don't really benefit you or people like you. Anything that takes money from you should be either done away with or reduced in scope as much as possible.

I've maintained the same 1,200 dollar/month budget for the past 3 years despite the big cough/inflation/lockdowns/Russia-Ukraine/oh my god gas prices/etc because I currently work in a dying yet OK-paying field that no one wants to go into anymore _and _I dodged just about every bullet that typically sinks most guys by age 25. A low COL area helps as well. Try to live in a place where people aren't flooding into and you won't deal with high rents (typically).

I also owe my meager success to me being an untrusting, cheap, disagreeable, and stingy bastard who believes that he doesn't owe society anything beyond supporting himself.

Barring a sever medical emergency, a global war, or a sudden bout of hyperinflation, I'm all but immune to money problems _only _because I don't do the typical dumb shit that most people do to wind up in that situation in the first place.

I don't fall for the grifts.

Tons of people on here are going to get pissy at me for saying this but when has that _ever _stopped me from dropping a hot take lathered in truth? _if you're absolutely broke right now, you likely fucked up somewhere in your life. _

Own up to it and correct it.


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

RAM said:


> Then stop falling for the grifts. Rich people create their wealth by extracting wealth from other people. Jeff Bezos didn't get his money just by shitting it out of his butthole. Y'all, _me included,_ bought all of the junk his company was selling or that his comapny helped _other _companies to sell. _We _made Jeff Bezos rich.
> 
> Here's a list of common rich people grifts that people fall for:
> 
> ...


You’re giving me don’t own a house because black rock exists energy here


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 29, 2022)

Punji said:


> Please don't get me wrong, I'm only suggesting refraining from recreational drugs, not prescribed medications. Taking recreational drugs can even interfere with medications.
> 
> Beyond this, I advise seeking alternative coping methods because the unfortunate reality for many is that medications don't always 100% mitigate a patient's issues and sometimes are too expensive or otherwise unavailable consistently. Maintaining healthy lifestyle choices and effective coping mechanisms can help with or without prescribed medications and should absolutely be taken into consideration before self-"medication" as an option.
> 
> I should know, I used to take a medication for years and all it ever did for me was cost money and leave a bad aftertaste in my mouth. It took changes in behaviour to actually resolve the problems I was having. If I had done nothing to fight the situation and just accepted my reality, I and many others in my life would have been much worse off for it.



I understand the angle you’re coming from and I agree that first-line treatment shouldn’t be medications. However, some types of disorders cannot be safely managed with anything other than medications. I would like for there to be less stigmatization surrounding pharmaceutical treatments. It’s also true that proper sleep, staying hydrated, daily exercise, and a balanced diet can all work wonders. I think a holistic approach is both the most effective and most responsible method of handling illness — be it mental or physical.

As a pharmacologist, I see quite a lot of misinformation and fear-mongering surrounding life-saving medicines. My advice is always to listen to your doctor and pharmacist and not to use any drugs without explicit direction from a professional. This field is far too demonized when the vast majority of the corruption from within isn’t from the medications or us scientists — it’s from profits dominating the motives. 

I’m very sorry for your experience with medications. I too have had an awful experience with a medication that was given to me at the hands of negligent doctor. I am also a former addict of hard street drugs. I understand how toxic dependency can get and how traumatic medications can be for some. Avoiding any recreational drugs should always be a top priority. Trying to maintain a healthy (sober) lifestyle works wonders for the human body.


It’s important to realize medications are just neutral entities and must be utilized responsibly. We need to spread education on pharmaceuticals and focus on drug reform and harm reduction policies. The drug war has been catastrophic for the USA and the precedent that prohibition has set for the world has immeasurably harmful consequences.

I hope you are doing ok now and have managed to find treatments that work.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I'm not aware much about him, so thanks. Just know his advice is solid, as that's what my parents followed (along with, as mentioned, calling in to get advice specific to their circumstances) to get out of debt and paycheck to paycheck living when I was younger


Eh, his debt advice has some problems, but it can be good people depending on the nature of their debt. That part of his business, I'm slow to criticize, I urge people to meet advisors and not just take advice. Your family being financially sound is good, though.



Kope said:


> You know you’re my fav cause you give pretty nuanced takes


I'm just telling
 you both what the man does and garnishing it with my take. I like you both and I don't want you to fighting all night after I doze off.



Smityyyy said:


> Jordan Peterson also has a lot of horrible advice to be honest. The dude is way overhyped and some of his advice is downright toxic — like encouraging people to just shut up about inequalities and personal issues.
> 
> Other than his occasional good stuff, most of his advice is either regurgitated generic self-help advice — or just toxic bullshit.
> 
> Oh, and yeah, his blatant transphobia sucks too. Especially the part where he lied about bill C16 and posited transgender people as these overly sensitive freaks. What a shame.


Another thing about Peterson that people overlook because of his reactionary antics is he trafficks in a lot of clear pseudoscience which is clearly nuts (like endorsing an all-meat diet, or that ancient civilizations were representing DNA double helixes in their art, or the legitimacy of quantum mysticism, or the collective unconsciousness, or synchronicity) and ... he is a self-help guru who had his life so in order that he managed to overdose on drugs and had to be treated in Russia. 

Sensible people would think that giving this bad advice would be not worth their time and look other sources of assistance.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 29, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> @Punji
> 
> While I do appreciate your advice that drugs aren’t good coping mechanisms, as a pharmacologist, I have to advise you that recommending people with psychiatric conditions not rely on medications is not only unhelpful, but _dangerous. _There’s currently an undue and unhelpful stigma surrounding antipsychotic medications, meanwhile, these drugs save the lives of people with schizoaffective conditions. Unfortunately, Cluster A personality disorders respond poorly to treatments that aren’t stabilizing medications. And there’s a good reason for this — it all lies in chemical imbalance within the brain. The point about supply issues isn’t helpful. Of course, supply chains can fail… but in those cases, people on antipsychotics/mood stabilizers would be in much the same emergency scenario as a diabetic without their insulin. You wouldn’t advise a diabetic to just stop taking insulin _just in case _the supply chain fails. Besides, being in this field, total supply chain failure is extremely rare and there’s always immediate efforts to rectify the situation. Although, the risk is there, please try to refrain from spreading information which is harmful to those who _need _psychiatric medications.
> 
> Using illicit substances is not a solution nor should it ever be recommended… but drugs absolutely have their places and have allowed people who would’ve previously died or been institutionalized, to have a free and healthy life. Please don’t keep perpetuating a false stigma. Psychiatric medications taken under a doctor’s supervision are safe and effective.


Thank you for those words of reason. I find it disturbing to see people disparaging psychoactive medications in favor of, well, really anything. It’s great to have strategies for coping in a case of emergency, but it’s silly to insist that people should play on hardmode full time just because their game has a remote possibility of glitching and putting them there anyway.


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Lots of the word cope. I find it weird you guys are spelling Kope wrong.


----------



## Punji (Jul 29, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Thank you for those words of reason. I find it disturbing to see people disparaging psychoactive medications in favor of, well, really anything. It’s great to have strategies for coping in a case of emergency, but it’s silly to insist that people should play on hardmode full time just because their game has a remote possibility of glitching and putting them there anyway.


Kindly highlight the post where I explicitly suggested disregarding prescribed medications. While I understand some aspects of my posts may have been potentially unclear to those who don't already know my stances on this topic, I would certainly appreciate if others would not speak on my behalf without express evidence of my positions.

I am once again suggesting people refrain from hazardous and potentially illicit recreational substances, not prescription medications as directed by medical and mental health care professionals. My beef is solely with non-medicinal street drugs as suggested in the original context.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 29, 2022)

Punji said:


> Kindly highlight the post where I explicitly suggested disregarding prescribed medications. While I understand some aspects of my posts may have been potentially unclear to those who don't already know my stances on this topic, I would certainly appreciate if others would not speak on my behalf without express evidence of my positions.
> 
> I am once again suggesting people refrain from hazardous and potentially illicit recreational substances, not prescription medications as directed by medical and mental health care professionals. My beef is solely with non-medicinal street drugs as suggested in the original context.


I wasn’t speaking solely about you. There’s been multiple people both here on the forums and elsewhere who have discouraged or warned against medication for mental health issues over the years, and it’s _always_ disturbing to say the least.

If you don’t consider calling prescribed medication an intoxicant disparaging, _particularly_ with your strong stance on recreational substances in general (IIRC you also have strong opinions on alcohol, no?), well… It’s not always about saying “don’t take it” in so many words. The message sent with that word choice and the loaded question about sudden unavailability is still one of the prescribed medication being inferior to non-medicinal solutions.


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

It pisses me off that they are burning books just because lgbtq+ people have wrote it I’m some parts of the world.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 29, 2022)

Optometry appointment.  Dilutions, eye stains, finding cute frames at the VA, amd thinking how much it will cost for new nerdy glasses...

And dictating to FA in a medical waiting room as my son sits embarrassed next to me.

It's a good Friday...


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 29, 2022)

Daily reminder that if you want young men to stop listening to Peterson/becoming Rightoids/thinking thoughts that you don't approve of then you need to come up with a competitive message that nets them better results than what they're getting now from the current crop of pro-male self-help gurus.

The main point of concern shouldn't be that young men are listening to a former drug addict who only consumes meat and posts stupid shit on Twitter.

In reality, _the main point of concern should be the fact that you're losing to this sort of guy in the first place._


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2022)

RAM said:


> Tons of people on here are going to get pissy at me for saying this but when has that _ever _stopped me from dropping a hot take lathered in truth? _if you're absolutely broke right now, you likely fucked up somewhere in your life. _
> 
> Own up to it and correct it.



Just wanted to add a thought based on some of the replies I saw regarding this conversation: 

Even if you didn't fuck up and it's a societal issue, I feel it still boils down to, _"Are you gonna do something about it or not?"_
You might not be able to overthrow a government or make them fund programs that will help you, but there are still things you can do to improve your quality of living.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

RAM said:


> Daily reminder that if you want young men to stop listening to Peterson/becoming Rightoids/thinking thoughts that you don't approve of then you need to come up with a competitive message that nets them better results than what they're getting now from the current crop of pro-male self-help gurus.
> 
> The main point of concern shouldn't be that young men are listening to a former drug addict who only consumes meat and posts stupid shit on Twitter.
> 
> In reality, _the main point of concern should be the fact that you're losing to this sort of guy in the first place._


Exactly. "Be the better option."



TyraWadman said:


> Just wanted to add a thought based on some of the replies I saw regarding this conversation:
> 
> Even if you didn't fuck up and it's a societal issue, I feel it still boils down to, _"Are you gonna do something about it or not?"_
> You might not be able to overthrow a government or make them fund programs that will help you, but there are still things you can do to improve your quality of living.


Yup. At the end of the day you're responsible for yourself. You kind of owe it to yourself to act to improve your own life, which is what I went and did.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2022)

RAM said:


> Daily reminder that if you want young men to stop listening to Peterson/becoming Rightoids/thinking thoughts that you don't approve of then you need to come up with a competitive message that nets them better results than what they're getting now from the current crop of pro-male self-help gurus.
> 
> The main point of concern shouldn't be that young men are listening to a former drug addict who only consumes meat and posts stupid shit on Twitter.
> 
> In reality, _the main point of concern should be the fact that you're losing to this sort of guy in the first place._


I mean, two things come to mind about this.

1. The problem isn't that these guys are embracing unpopular opinions; it's that in many ways Peterson serves as a gateway for them into ideologies, without being political, that tend to be deeply isolating for them and in many  cases causes them to engage in and approve of behavior that corrosive to society, including violence.

2. Most of this advice Peterson is giving isn't actually helping his audience, certainly not in the long term. Like, I'm skeptical that the demographic of dysfunctional guys that he is preaching to are going to be disciplined enough to avoid women and meaningful attachments while living the spartan lifestyle you laid out, which isn't the best way, though you made a decent points in A and about saving in general.

Long term, the guys are going to be living alone and largely on subsistence.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> It pisses me off that they are burning books just because lgbtq+ people have wrote it I’m some parts of the world.


Theyve been burning DnD and Harry Potter books here down South for years.


----------



## Punji (Jul 29, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I wasn’t speaking solely about you. There’s been multiple people both here on the forums and elsewhere who have discouraged or warned against medication for mental health issues over the years, and it’s _always_ disturbing to say the least.
> 
> If you don’t consider calling prescribed medication an intoxicant disparaging, _particularly_ with your strong stance on recreational substances in general (IIRC you also have strong opinions on alcohol, no?), well… It’s not always about saying “don’t take it” in so many words. The message sent with that word choice and the loaded question about sudden unavailability is still one of the prescribed medication being inferior to non-medicinal solutions.


Not solely about me but still about me nevertheless. :<

I'm happy to accept ignorance on the matter but I've never known antipsychotics to cause chemical highs and intoxication. A quick search on the matter shows seemingly very few antipsychotics can influence this at all, the only piece of information I was able to find at this time being this: "Atypical antipsychotics, though not typically considered drugs of abuse, are now being used to enhance the effects of other drugs or as a way to counter the adverse effects of illicit substances, new research suggests."
[Source: https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/817961].

The key term here being "enhance," meaning it does not appear to produce its own high. The posts in question just prior to mine are highly in favour/defence of marijuana and suggests its use in addition to the prescribed medication. Together the information of antipsychotics seeming to lack their own inherent intoxication factors and the support/defence of marijuana to me strongly implies marijuana use in addition or as a replacement for actual medications.

I do hold similar feelings about alcohol, yes. In the past much to my happiness my own daily medication had become unavailable for a week when I needed a refill. It didn't do anything at all for me as I've said previously but I understand this is not so for many others. If it actually worked and I was reliant on it, that would have been a bad week. Therefore, having additional healthy supports will always be good whether or not the medication ever runs dry. Doctors often tell patients in hospitals to get up and walk around as a supplement to their treatment. Patients who get out of bed tend to recover faster. This is the same idea, the more healthy ways to manage an issue the person has, the better off he'll be.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 29, 2022)

I think - and I realize I'm extending an olive branch of generosity when doing so - that part of the complication might be from people not realizing "Meds make [x] feel better" doesn't necessarily mean "Gives a feel-good chemical high" but can also mean things like "Are able to get a good night's rest without night terrors" or "Can feel reasonably confident that what they're seeing is real" or "Are not subject to extreme mood swings / having the tank go from full to empty in three seconds flat".

Because despite it being Disability Awareness Month (and a mere three days post-Disability Independence Day), a lot of people still struggle to grasp that many invisible things perceived of as normal are very much _not_ so for others.

It's easy to get 'intoxicated' off 'feeling like one presumes average Joe Schmoe and Jane Doe to at any given moment' when _your_ norm is "Realistic hallucinations of somebody talking to you" or "In a constant state of pain". And nobody should be shamed either for either that default state _nor_ their medicated one _nor_ the taking of medication to achieve as much.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 29, 2022)

RAM said:


> Daily reminder that if you want young men to stop listening to Peterson/becoming Rightoids/thinking thoughts that you don't approve of then you need to come up with a competitive message that nets them better results than what they're getting now from the current crop of pro-male self-help gurus.
> 
> The main point of concern shouldn't be that young men are listening to a former drug addict who only consumes meat and posts stupid shit on Twitter.
> 
> In reality, _the main point of concern should be the fact that you're losing to this sort of guy in the first place._



Daily reminder that the pseudoscientific hack, Jordan Peterson, only became a self-help guru because a large group of edgy internet transphobes put him on a pedestal for *lying *about bill C16. Without being propped up for his *lies *he would never have been a self-help guru. He sure as hell wasn’t one prior to his fame.

You talk about needing to help yourself and be responsible a whole lot so it is surprising to me that you then place the blame for men following dogshit and pseudoscientific sources on society — not them. This is an important mindset to keep: remembering that societal issues from a corruption that runs deep affect all of us and that we need to come up with alternatives to help the average person. If you can keep that perspective toward young men, keep it for other groups that fall victim to lack of resources. 

Ironically, I agree with you that this is a problem with a lack of intelligent and honest male role models. Keep in mind that Jordan Peterson is a bad influence for men because he’s a moron spreading bigoted ideas — but worse exists. The worse options are rich MLM operators who prey on young and insecure (often fatherless) men that have no other role models to turn to. Falling into a trap which will drain your bank account and leave you even worse off than a bigot, certainly needs to be tackled.

Until we can have people putting in the work to prop up alternatives for men, we need to continue to holler from the rooftops about how predatory people like Tate and JBP are so that men don’t put themselves into even _worse_ situations.

And if matters any, something that helped me when I was a teenage guy, it was the Men’s Liberation Group. It has a fairly large and active community and offers lots of advice, education, and empathy for young and disillusioned men. The group has both real-life meetups and numerous support groups. They have been around since roughly the 1970s — this group has saved many young men, including myself. In part, it’s also our job to try and direct men to the CURRENT available resources until we have other viable options too. There’s also men in that group (ML) who have created self-help YouTube channels, Twitch channels, and podcasts; however, if you know anything about how difficult (if not a total lottery) it is to get your name out there as a figurehead — you’d realize things aren’t always as simple as “just make the channels for them”

Let’s prop up these content creators who *are *out there and who *are *providing good and non-predatory advice for men. Let’s show support for Men’s Lib movements. Let’s show support for young men and show them that they’re safe to show their emotions and embrace who they are. Let’s stop shaming men for needing to be vulnerable or for taking a different path than expected. Let’s start pushing progressive attitudes toward both men *and *women. 





__





						Men's liberation movement - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wanted to say thanks for sharing this! I'm sure I'm not the only one who hasn't heard of this movement/group. Do they have any sort of like... facilities you can go to for talks or things like that?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Daily reminder that the pseudoscientific hack, Jordan Peterson, only became a self-help guru because a large group of edgy internet transphobes put him on a pedestal for *lying *about bill C16. Without being propped up for his *lies *he would never have been a self-help guru. He sure as hell wasn’t one prior to his fame.
> 
> You talk about needing to help yourself and be responsible a whole lot so it is surprising to me that you then place the blame for men following dogshit and pseudoscientific sources on society — not them. This is an important mindset to keep: remembering that societal issues from a corruption that runs deep affect all of us and that we need to come up with alternatives to help the average person. If you can keep that perspective toward young men, keep it for other groups that fall victim to lack of resources.
> 
> ...


Also there is the Good Men Project.



			https://goodmenproject.com/


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 29, 2022)

I see many people being scared shitless, maybe not for the reason they say; maybe even just the fear of being wrong


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2022)

RAM said:


> Daily reminder that if you want young men to stop listening to Peterson/becoming Rightoids/thinking thoughts that you don't approve of then you need to come up with a competitive message that nets them better results than what they're getting now from the current crop of pro-male self-help gurus.
> 
> The main point of concern shouldn't be that young men are listening to a former drug addict who only consumes meat and posts stupid shit on Twitter.
> 
> In reality, _the main point of concern should be the fact that you're losing to this sort of guy in the first place._



It looks like you agree with everybody else that Jordan Peterson's advice isn't very useful, at best and that it could be harmful at worst.
So if you think it is necessary, why don't you help those young men by coming up with a  better option yourself?

My personal view though, as @Yakamaru points out, is that  people are responsible for themselves.
It is not my responsibility to convince adult men to eat vegetables, because I'm not their Dad.

and at the end of the day, I guess that's the problem that Peterson fans have to overcome for themselves.
Why do they follow a man whose most famous line is 'tidy your bedroom' in the first place?
Because they don't want the responsibility of being an adult. They want somebody to treat them like a child.

So I think asking people to come up with a 'competing' system is basically just asking _somebody else_ to pretend to be their Dad.
It doesn't solve the actual problem these guys have- which is that they need to realise they're grown men and don't need a parent to hand-hold them through life any more.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, two things come to mind about this.
> 
> 1. The problem isn't that these guys are embracing unpopular opinions; it's that in many ways Peterson serves as a gateway for them into ideologies, without being political, that tend to be deeply isolating for them and in many  cases causes them to engage in and approve of behavior that corrosive to society, including violence.
> 
> ...


I'd like to expand a tiny bit on your point 1 to note that in the cases where Peterson is a first step on the road to something worse, there's often also lovebombing and other gross manipulation tactics involved. So, like, it becomes not just "get out there with better self help advice." Because Peterson doesn't get an audience on his own merit (ha!) alone. Pretending that someone with a different approach could catch up and overtake him just because they have a better message doesn't seem to fit with the reality of the situation.

Like, if you (gen) want to put the guy on a pedestal, I can't exactly stop you. But in my eyes, he doesn't deserve to be on one, not least because he's said some things in interviews suggesting he has little to no respect for the people taking his advice.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> My personal view though, as @Yakamaru points out, is that  people are responsible for themselves.


...What? No idea if you're teasing or not but I'll take it, darling. No smooch for you though. At least not yet. o3o



Fallowfox said:


> It looks like you agree with everybody else that Jordan Peterson's advice isn't very useful, at best and that it could be harmful at worst.
> So if you think it is necessary, why don't you help those young men by coming up with a  better option yourself?
> 
> My personal view though, as @Yakamaru points out, is that  people are responsible for themselves.
> ...


I am going to assume you don't actually know any of his content let alone the quote in question.

Peterson said "Clean your room", not "tidy your bedroom", to correct you there. It is intentionally vague and ambiguous by design so people can find out for themselves what they need to improve upon in their own lives. Something of which requires honesty and introspection, taking a hard look at oneself in the mirror and ask hard and at times difficult questions. Secondly it's opposite of what you think it means. People who even casually follows Peterson(such as myself) *don't* want to be treated like children, unable to have control over our own lives and take responsibility thereafter. 

Children have to grow up at some point.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> ...What? No idea if you're teasing or not but I'll take it, darling. No smooch for you though. At least not yet. o3o
> 
> 
> I am going to assume you don't actually know any of his content let alone the quote in question.
> ...



So for argument's sake Yakamaru.
Let's say you felt depressed and decided to follow Jordan Peterson's advice. 
You begin trying to treat yourself by eating a restricted diet of only beef, salt and water. 

As a kindness, I warn that this will probably not help you. We talk for perhaps 5 minutes about it. 

RAM says I need to come up with a compelling philosophy that can compete with Jordan Peterson, so that I can help you.

But helping you isn't my responsibility. If I was your doctor or your dad,_ then sure_. 
But I'm not; we're strangers who don't know each other in real life. Nobody can expect me to spend more time trying to help you than a passer by in the street would.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I see many people being scared shitless, maybe not for the reason they say; maybe even just the fear of being wrong


That’s pretty vague Frank, I’d love to hear more about this


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So for argument's sake Yakamaru.
> Let's say you felt depressed and decided to follow Jordan Peterson's advice.
> You begin trying to treat yourself by eating a restricted diet of only beef, salt and water.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you've already lost me. Are you saying depression is caused by some form of diet?

And no. RAM is saying that if you want people to start thinking the same way you do you need to actually work towards having a philosophy that is actually attractive. If people don't follow it, why is that?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 29, 2022)

If anyone is looking for an alternative to Jordan Petersen and these other grifters I would recommend looking into the writings of Marcus Aurelius. He has a ton of useful and relatable advice despite being dead for 2000 years.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Unfortunately you've already lost me. Are you saying depression is caused by some form of diet?
> 
> And no. RAM is saying that if you want people to start thinking the same way you do you need to actually work towards having a philosophy that is actually attractive. If people don't follow it, why is that?



Jordan Peterson suffers from severe depression. In 2018 he stopped eating vegetables and began eating a diet of only beef, salt and water.
He believed that avoiding vegetables would treat his depression.

It's just one of the many loopy things he believes in. It's a pretty popular belief among crazies. (google the 'carnivore diet')

I don't really care about whether you 'think like I do' Yakamaru.
People believe in lots of weird or crazy things. There are people who believe HIV doesn't exist, or that 5G phone signals caus coronavirus infections.
I don't spend my _whole life_ trying to find and help those people. It's not my resonsibility to help them- indeed it would be a Sisyphean task.

If I see something dumb, maybe I'll write a comment on the internet. But that's about it.


----------



## Punji (Jul 29, 2022)

I hate it when major grocery stores don't have very common items in stock.

Walmart was totally out of multiple things I wanted, including thyme and red onions! Not a single packet of thyme or even one single red onion? What do I look like to them, some kind of yellow-onion-eater?


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 29, 2022)

I do think people here need to understand that Jordan Peterson didn’t become famous for his self-help — he became famous for lying about the government “arresting people for misgendering trans people.”


It’s not as easy as one might imagine to create a successful online platform. It’s very, _very _hard. Tens of thousands of people try every single year and only a handful are successful. As nice as it would be to offer great advice, it’s absolutely not true that the “best” advice gets top priority.

I mean, we see anti-vax organizations getting platforms over virologists and epidemiologists with PhDs. Nobody would claim that because of their fame, the anti-vaccine group is somehow better. It just so happens that their message and the right combination of societal factors allowed them to rise to fame. Money also plays a HUGE role.

Unfortunately, it takes a perfect combination of factors both within and outside of one’s control to gain a following. It might be worthwhile, instead, to point out that Jordan Peterson is not only a liar but a pseudoscientist and even if no other options are available (not true) — people ought to avoid taking his misinformation as their personal philosophies.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> If anyone is looking for an alternative to Jordan Petersen and these other grifters I would recommend looking into the writings of Marcus Aurelius. He has a ton of useful and relatable advice despite being dead for 2000 years.


I see your golden laurel crown, you’re biased!!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 29, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I see your golden laurel crown, you’re biased!!


I do feel like the ancient philosophers are underappreciated by my generation. They had a lot of good ideas and thoughts in my opinion.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Jordan Peterson suffers from severe depression. In 2018 he stopped eating vegetables and began eating a diet of only beef, salt and water.
> He believed that avoiding vegetables would treat his depression.
> 
> It's just one of the many loopy things he believes in. It's a pretty popular belief among crazies. (google the 'carnivore diet')
> ...


Again. If you and/or other people find Peterson's philosophy questionable or even wrong then it's on you to provide a better alternative. What does him having had or currently have depression have to do with any of this, exactly? Are you saying because he have had or currently have depression people shouldn't at least listen to what he have to say? 

I find it weird for someone to champion mental health then attack someone through their mental health. Comes off as completely hypocritical to me. And cowardly.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 29, 2022)

Pretending you aren't being purposefully obtuse: They're saying that he's advocated - and even personally gone through with - a regime involving a meat-only diet as a solution to clinical depression. Which is a strange hill for people to die on regarding his credibility / needing an alternative for. 

Or is this going to be another one of those "Car exhaust is not dangerous" situations where there's coy beating around the bush until somebody invariably escalates and says something like "You're right, this is why the Suicide Prevention Hotline is a joke and if anyone here is suffering from depression you should stop giving money to your psychologist / pharmacist and turn it instead into giftcards to _Omaha Steaks_" and suddenly nobody wants to talk about it anymore.

Because if it is then you're right, the Suic-


----------



## Attaman (Jul 29, 2022)

For context / reference: A few months back there was a similar discussion about how car exhaust is totally harmless. It didn't end until a certain somebody (see: Me) went full _A Modest Proposal_ with a way to test that hypothesis, at which point it was dropped like a lead balloon housing a critical Devil's Core because the only options remaining were "Genuinely endorsing the _Modest Proposal_" (in this case, "lol stop giving money to your psychiatrists and / pharmacists, just buy more steaks"), "Openly admitting that the _Modest Proposal _is actively dangerous" (see: Tacitly admitting that "All meat diet" is at best irrelevant to treating one's depression and at worst going to create its own problems), or quietly dropping the subject and hoping that nobody talks about the subject any further.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

For context indeed: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/things-that-you-hate-v3-0.1526379/page-73#post-7283738

No one is saying car exhaust is totally harmless. Literally no one. It was even stated to be dangerous and even lethal in high quantities/concentration. Emphasis on the "high quantities/concentration" part, by the way. If you're going to misquote and misrepresent I have the receipts. And please quote me the next time, will you?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 29, 2022)

POV: You're 5 minutes into your thanksgiving and your uncle mentioned liberals/conservatives.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 29, 2022)

I'll take "Playing victim and quietly dropping the legitimacy of an all-meat diet as a solution to depression" as a win if it means we can move on now from people endorsing actively harmful practices / beliefs.

Because I wasn't joking last time, and I'm not joking now. I'll take any hypothetical points for going full _A Modest Proposal_ if it means getting people to drop legitimately harmful 'debate'.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 29, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Because I wasn't joking last time, and I'm not joking now. I'll take any hypothetical points for going full _A Modest Proposal_ if it means getting people to drop legitimately harmful 'debate'.


_A Modest Proposal_ is a great work of satire and I wish it had been part of our reading in the English program back in uni. Just saying. You get brownie points from me for the reference.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

You need to calm down. You were wrong, it's that simple. Learn from it and move on like what everyone else does. 

Oh, and welcome to the (temp)banned demographic. Want a hug from a fellow wrong-doer?

Wish you a nice day over there.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2022)

I eat meat and I cut the catalytic converter off my truck. Why do I feel personally attacked?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I eat meat and I cut the catalytic converter off my truck. Why do I feel personally attacked?


What meat you eating?


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So for argument's sake Yakamaru.
> Let's say you felt depressed and decided to follow Jordan Peterson's advice.
> You begin trying to treat yourself by eating a restricted diet of only beef, salt and water.
> 
> ...


Didn’t he end up in a Russian hospital for being on a meat only diet lol and in a famous zoom call his room looked like a mess lmao.


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Didn’t he end up in a Russian hospital for being on a meat only diet lol and in a famous zoom call his room looked like a mess lmao.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> What meat you eating?



Beef and eggs


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Beef and eggs


Sounds good. Mind if I come over? 

I'll bring booze. o3o


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Sounds good. Mind if I come over?
> 
> I'll bring booze. o3o



I’ve got plenty of booze. Bring more weed and pickles.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’ve got plenty of booze. Bring more weed and pickles.


Why weed and pickles specifically?

Can't be coincidence!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Why weed and pickles specifically?
> 
> Can't be coincidence!



I… I’m just running low on both. I also need paper towels. Brawney.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I… I’m just running low on both. I also need paper towels. Brawney.


Well, fair enough. Weed and pickles it is. 

Oh, and I will bring some good ice cream that can sit in the freezer for.. consumption afterwards. owo


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Didn’t he end up in a Russian hospital for being on a meat only diet lol and in a famous zoom call his room looked like a mess lmao.


.....I'm not familiar with this guy, does Peterson ever mention organ meats?

Like, that's where vitamins would come from on a meat only diet, but my understanding (from trying to research a carnivore diet at one point, as a desperate bid due to gastric issues I've discussed at length - I wimped out because I couldn't handle bone broth) is that they're _dangerously_ _overloaded_ with vitamins, especially with the portion sizes Americans tend to eat.

There IS such a thing as vitamin toxicity (though I'm not sure if every vitamin has an attainable threshold).


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, fair enough. Weed and pickles it is.
> 
> Oh, and I will bring some good ice cream that can sit in the freezer for.. consumption afterwards. owo



Hopefully kosher dill pickles and meat flavoured ice cream.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Hopefully kosher dill pickles and meat flavoured ice cream.


As a Norwegian, and for the sake of clarity..

How the hell do you get meat flavoured ice cream?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> As a Norwegian, and for the sake of clarity..
> 
> How the hell do you get meat flavoured ice cream?



I was hoping you would know. At the very least, as a Norwegian, you should have fish flavoured ice cream.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 29, 2022)

So I got a cycling bike to use to help lose weight. The last three weeks I've been using wildly. Would go for a few hours on the regular resistance to a slightly harder resistance. But this week...The funk decided to invade my space. I feel bad for not cycling right now. I]'m hoping I'll be okay next week. Maybe I just needed a break? Could be.


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jul 29, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> So I got a cycling bike to use to help lose weight. The last three weeks I've been using wildly. Would go for a few hours on the regular resistance to a slightly harder resistance. But this week...The funk decided to invade my space. I feel bad for not cycling right now. I]'m hoping I'll be okay next week. Maybe I just needed a break? Could be.


u just gotta kick that funk in the JUNK, yo.

nah but seriously, sometimes a break helps to keep ourselves from burning out, but just be sure to keep at it! especially with physical exercise, you have to take it slow. if you overwork yourself it will just lead to an abrupt wall where you tank, especially if you are not used to it.

rest is super important, so dont feel bad. sometimes the funk has it's purpose. like maybe right now you're just building stamina, so you can keep going at it next week. <3


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 29, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> u just gotta kick that funk in the JUNK, yo.
> 
> nah but seriously, sometimes a break helps to keep ourselves from burning out, but just be sure to keep at it! especially with physical exercise, you have to take it slow. if you overwork yourself it will just lead to an abrupt wall where you tank, especially if you are not used to it.
> 
> rest is super important, so dont feel bad. sometimes the funk has it's purpose. like maybe right now you're just building stamina, so you can keep going at it next week. <3


Yeah, I'm always too hard on myself when it comes to physical exercises and weight loss. I've been doing great at calorie counting and foods I'm eating but yeah, I got that bike because I tried to do in-home exercising like aerobics and my shins would not have it. It hurrrrrt after an half an hour class. So I'm going a different route even how awesome aerobics is.


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jul 29, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Yeah, I'm always too hard on myself when it comes to physical exercises and weight loss. I've been doing great at calorie counting and foods I'm eating but yeah, I got that bike because I tried to do in-home exercising like aerobics and my shins would not have it. It hurrrrrt after an half an hour class. So I'm going a different route even how awesome aerobics is.


you just gotta find the way that works for you, thats what life is all about.

rest is important and so is having self-discipline to work hard, but it's building a routine that properly balances the two with each other that helps pave the way for achieving any kind of long term goal. 

you can do it! ^v^


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 29, 2022)

I have no idea what I just read the last two pages.  Brain hurts from fad diets, lunatic fringe, and bad financial advice.

I am not going near the medical debate.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....I'm not familiar with this guy, does Peterson ever mention organ meats?
> 
> Like, that's where vitamins would come from on a meat only diet, but my understanding (from trying to research a carnivore diet at one point, as a desperate bid due to gastric issues I've discussed at length - I wimped out because I couldn't handle bone broth) is that they're _dangerously_ _overloaded_ with vitamins, especially with the portion sizes Americans tend to eat.
> 
> There IS such a thing as vitamin toxicity (though I'm not sure if every vitamin has an attainable threshold).


Are you calling Americans fat >:/


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 30, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Just wanted to add a thought based on some of the replies I saw regarding this conversation:
> 
> Even if you didn't fuck up and it's a societal issue, I feel it still boils down to, _"Are you gonna do something about it or not?"_
> You might not be able to overthrow a government or make them fund programs that will help you, but there are still things you can do to improve your quality of living.



Here's the thing that people on here might be shocked by, but I'm fully aware that sexism, classism, homophobia, racism, etc exist in droves even in comparatively progressive Western countries. You will never, _ever _see me say that these things do not exist.

I'm intimately familiar with the racism side, actually. I've been followed around in stores before, called a nigger IRL on about three separate occasions, and bombarded with racist nonsense while fragging lobbies in numerous popular FPS titles.

I dealt with consistent bullying during my formative years by my racial peers all because I was a bit "different". I suffered from sever depression that came with suicidal tendencies including an intricately calculated suicide plan complete with corpse disposal, asset allocation, and weapon of choice. I didn't go through with it because something inside of me told me to try my hand at life again.

And let's not even start on the homelessness saga (_man _that was terrible).

But none of that stopped me from getting to where I am today. Each of those _horrible _experiences added a new layer to the suit of armor that is my psyche. The more pain I suffer, the tougher I become. _Everyone _becomes stronger as they endure hardship. It's part of what makes humans so special. It's why all of us are here today:_ because our predecessors, flawed as they were, didn't quit when the going got tough._

We all owe it to ourselves and to those who came before us to push onward even when it looks like there's no light at the end of the tunnel.

We all have to try.


----------



## Filter (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm such a night owl.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

RAM said:


> Here's the thing that people on here might be shocked by, but I'm fully aware that sexism, classism, homophobia, racism, etc exist in droves even in comparatively progressive Western countries. You will never, _ever _see me say that these things do not exist.
> 
> I'm intimately familiar with the racism side, actually. I've been followed around in stores before, called a nigger IRL on about three separate occasions, and bombarded with racist nonsense while fragging lobbies in numerous popular FPS titles.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had to go through  such tough times. I just hope you don't blame your hardships on women.(Not to say you do, but a lot of Jordan Peterson fans tend to be incels so I'm just checking)


----------



## Rimna (Jul 30, 2022)

Who dis JOwOrdon Peterson be who likes meat so much?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Who dis JOwOrdon Peterson be who likes meat so much?


He needed something to meat his expectations.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 30, 2022)

Woke up thinking it'd been hours. Nah. Only two.
And I had a dream someone was in my house.

Sometimes I hate living alone. I thought switching rooms would help but it doesn't. Even when I sleep on the couch with the AC on i still keep having these stress dreams.

Waking up and finding your fan has moved is super stressful. Am I doing things in my sleep again?


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> He needed something to meat his expectations.


He meat them with flying colors


----------



## LameFox (Jul 30, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Woke up thinking it'd been hours. Nah. Only two.
> And I had a dream someone was in my house.
> 
> Sometimes I hate living alone. I thought switching rooms would help but it doesn't. Even when I sleep on the couch with the AC on i still keep having these stress dreams.
> ...


Sounds like it. I'll do similar things sometimes, getting up to adjust something that bothers me (like disabling an alarm) then go back to bed and forget it ever happened. Later I wake up like hmm why did my alarm not go off.


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> He meat them with flying colors


well he had no choice, the steaks were too high.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 30, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Sounds like it. I'll do similar things sometimes, getting up to adjust something that bothers me (like disabling an alarm) then go back to bed and forget it ever happened. Later I wake up like hmm why did my alarm not go off.


Thankfully I haven't done that or I'd probably never wake up on time for work ever again


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> well he had no choice, the steaks were too high.


He had beef with his inner demons


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> He had beef with his inner demons


I thought he was just full of bologna.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Again. If you and/or other people find Peterson's philosophy questionable or even wrong then it's on you to provide a better alternative. What does him having had or currently have depression have to do with any of this, exactly? Are you saying because he have had or currently have depression people shouldn't at least listen to what he have to say?
> 
> I find it weird for someone to champion mental health then attack someone through their mental health. Comes off as completely hypocritical to me. And cowardly.


(I am unaware that I am a champion for mental health, but thank you I suppose.)

I am sure we both agree that eating only beef is not an effective treatment for depression.
If you weren't aware of that, you can look it up in your own time or ask your doctor about it.

I am sure we also both agree that I am not responsible for the well-being of any strangers who follow Jordan Peterson's advice and decide to pursue a 'carnivore diet', even if those people suffer irreversible harm, like heart disease.
Therefore we both agree that, if I make a comment on the internet saying that a carnivore diet is unhealthy, I am not volunteering to provide alternative forms of self-help, counselling or nutritional advice or any other service to people.

So, who should provide a better alternative in this case? It's your doctor. They're paid to give you health advice.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> (I am unaware that I am a champion for mental health, but thank you I suppose.)
> 
> I am sure we both agree that eating only beef is not an effective treatment for depression.
> If you weren't aware of that, you can look it up in your own time or ask your doctor about it.
> ...


*patpatpatpat*





It's okay to say you don't understand metaphors.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> (I am unaware that I am a champion for mental health, but thank you I suppose.)
> 
> I am sure we both agree that eating only beef is not an effective treatment for depression.
> If you weren't aware of that, you can look it up in your own time or ask your doctor about it.
> ...


If you can afford their advice in America that is


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Are you calling Americans fat >:/


....of course that'd be the only thing someone takes away from my post....

No, the point I was asking was whether Peterson was properly going all-in on the carnivore thing (hence me asking whether the guy ever mentions organ meats) or whether it was the theme-park version a lot of people seem to think the carnivore diet is (there's some comments on 'as much as you want', and with said organ meats I happen to know the danger that could easily land someone in the hospital way before heart disease is an issue).


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....of course that'd be the only thing someone takes away from my post....
> 
> No, the point I was asking was whether Peterson was properly going all-in on the carnivore thing (hence me asking whether the guy ever mentions organ meats) or whether it was the theme-park version a lot of people seem to think the carnivore diet is (there's some comments on 'as much as you want', and with said organ meats I happen to know the danger that could easily land someone in the hospital way before heart disease is an issue).


I was... joking


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 30, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> So I got a cycling bike to use to help lose weight. The last three weeks I've been using wildly. Would go for a few hours on the regular resistance to a slightly harder resistance. But this week...The funk decided to invade my space. I feel bad for not cycling right now. I]'m hoping I'll be okay next week. Maybe I just needed a break? Could be.


Do you have a setup where you can watch a show or read something while you cycle? If not, having a way to keep your mind entertained would probably help prevent funk?

Overdoing it when you just start a new thing is definitely something that happens to most people. Give yourself grace and set up smaller goals that you reliably reach until you have made riding the bike a true habit. Once you have that, it’ll be a lot easier to stick to it as you ramp up.

At least so I hear.  I’m sadly the kind of person whose routine is easy to disrupt and difficult to reestablish. In part due to absolutely atrocious memory, in part due to, well, everything else.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....of course that'd be the only thing someone takes away from my post....
> 
> No, the point I was asking was whether Peterson was properly going all-in on the carnivore thing (hence me asking whether the guy ever mentions organ meats) or whether it was the theme-park version a lot of people seem to think the carnivore diet is (there's some comments on 'as much as you want', and with said organ meats I happen to know the danger that could easily land someone in the hospital way before heart disease is an issue).



I wasn't sure, so I looked it up. No, he didn't eat any organ meats. Only beef steak- eventually no other food types at all.

I have put the long version in a spoiler.



Spoiler



Jordan Peterson's began eating a more restrictive diet in 2017, of only beef steak and leaf salad.
Eventually, he eliminated all vegetables and was eating exclusively beef steaks, salt and water.

He believed this diet would treat his chronic depression, and promoted the diet to his followers.
The idea originated with his daughter, who is a social media influencer.

In 2017 he also began taking strong sedatives because of anxiety that food would harm him,
but the drugs actually made his condition worse.

He suffered drug withdrawal in 2019 after trying to quit these sedatives without medical support.
(typically doses of the drugs he was on have to be reduced very slowly, or they result in life-threatening withdrawal).
Eventually he was flown to Russia where he was placed in a medically induced coma for a mysterious treatment
regime that was never fully described.

His daughter blames 'western medicine' for her father's ordeal.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 30, 2022)

It is a source of great frustration that what boyfriend considers nice summer weather, I consider oppressively hot. It would be nice to be able to go on walks together without one of us being uncomfortable with the temperature and/or humidity.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> It is a source of great frustration that what boyfriend considers nice summer weather, I consider oppressively hot. It would be nice to be able to go on walks together without one of us being uncomfortable with the temperature and/or humidity.


Bring a parasol, your boyfriend would love it


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 30, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Bring a parasol, your boyfriend would love it


I wish it were that simple, I really do. I find the air temperature and humidity too high for comfort, and while direct sunlight obviously makes it worse, well... Shade can only do so much. I have a very narrow temperature tolerance, unfortunately.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I wish it were that simple, I really do. I find the air temperature and humidity too high for comfort, and while direct sunlight obviously makes it worse, well... Shade can only do so much. I have a very narrow temperature tolerance, unfortunately.


Wear one of those fursuits with an AC system, as a professional furry you can write it off as a job expense


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 30, 2022)

Mood.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> It is a source of great frustration that what boyfriend considers nice summer weather, I consider oppressively hot. It would be nice to be able to go on walks together without one of us being uncomfortable with the temperature and/or humidity.


Euuu Ahhh Hot Boy Summer! Euuu Ahhh Hot Boy Summer!


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 30, 2022)

Uggg... I fell asleep on the toilet and my whole right foot became numb. Darn anemia.


----------



## Punji (Jul 30, 2022)

If a person was entirely discredited for saying one silly thing science as we know it would likely not even exist. Just look at Freud! Half of what the man said was drug-fuelled ramblings and madness! Don't do psychology drugs kids. To say nothing of the users suggesting this too. Note I hardly know who JP even is , just calling out yet another fallacy.

I don't like this heat. It's been too hot for days and it's not going to get any better for a while yet. This one can handle the heat well enough but that doesn't mean I like it.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Punji said:


> If a person was entirely discredited for saying one silly thing science as we know it would likely not even exist. Just look at Freud! Half of what the man said was drug-fuelled ramblings and madness! Don't do psychology drugs kids. To say nothing of the users suggesting this too. Note I hardly know who JP even is , just calling out yet another fallacy.
> 
> I don't like this heat. It's been too hot for days and it's not going to get any better for a while yet. This one can handle the heat well enough but that doesn't mean I like it.


Have you ever smoked weed?


----------



## Punji (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Have you ever smoked weed?


I'd sooner smoke a 12 gauge.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Punji said:


> I'd sooner smoke a 12 gauge.



You don’t have to smoke it. They make some delicious chocolates.


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> You don’t have to smoke it. They make some delicious chocolates.


Mmm... 12 gauge chocolates.


----------



## Punji (Jul 30, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> Mmm... 12 gauge chocolates.


Fire off a buckshot of mini chocolates. A blast of flavour!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> Mmm... 12 gauge chocolates.


...What?

Chocolate that comes in 12 gauge pellets? Chocolate formed like a shotgun?

I have questions now.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> ...What?
> 
> Chocolate that comes in 12 gauge pellets? Chocolate formed like a shotgun?
> 
> I have questions now.



They also have weed in them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> They also have weed in them.


Then I am going to have to decline.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

When there is no more room in Hell, the dead will walk the earth.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Punji said:


> I'd sooner smoke a 12 gauge.


Why


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Why



Drugs are bad


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 30, 2022)

Mmmkay...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Drugs are bad


Lol, dunno if that is something Imma take seriously from someone who smokes weed. 

Recreational drugs(including alcohol) is something one should generally stay away from. Drugs used in medicine is something one ought to follow the prescription from your doctor. Oh, and be wary of possible side-effects. 

And no I am not anti-drug. They should be used responsibly, in limited quantities and far inbetween. Addiction is a hell'uva bitch to deal with.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, dunno if that is something Imma take seriously from someone who smokes weed.
> 
> Recreational drugs(including alcohol) is something one should generally stay away from. Drugs used in medicine is something one ought to follow the prescription from your doctor. Oh, and be wary of possible side-effects.
> 
> And no I am not anti-drug. They should be used responsibly, in limited quantities and far inbetween. Addiction is a hell'uva bitch to deal with.



Imma seriously in a lot of chronic pain, and the prescription crap the doctors peddle on me is seriously far worse than weed. I just figure I might as well enjoy it, as well.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Imma seriously in a lot of chronic pain, and the prescription crap the doctors peddle on me is seriously far worse than weed. I just figure I might as well enjoy it, as well.


Yeah, I know, mate. Was a bit of a joke, that one.

If weed helps with the pain then the only thing I can recommend is to smoke it responsibly.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, I know, mate. Was a bit of a joke, that one.
> 
> If weed helps with the pain then the only thing I can recommend is to smoke it responsibly.



I am working on getting my medical card, if that means anything. Lol. 

I’m not trying to promote any kind of drug use. I am a damn mess.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I am working on getting my medical card, if that means anything. Lol.
> 
> I’m not trying to promote any kind of drug use. I am a damn mess.


No idea what a medical card is(though going by the name I can make a guess), but I wish you good luck with it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> No idea what a medical card is(though going by the name I can make a guess), but I wish you good luck with it.



Just recently they legalized recreational use in this state. There was already legal use for approved medical conditions. But since I go to the VA for healthcare, which is a federal and not a state institution, I have to find a private doctor to approve my medical condition. It costs more money.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Drugs are bad



Being sober is badder


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Being sober is badder



Perhaps.
I just want someone to play drunk chess with.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Just recently they legalized recreational use in this state. There was already legal use for approved medical conditions. But since I go to the VA for healthcare, which is a federal and not a state institution, I have to find a private doctor to approve my medical condition. It costs more money.


Glad to hear it got legalized for recreational use. It's a painfully slow process over here in Norway as we're rather.. puritanical in a lot of ways, something of which can be rather irritating. Hell, porn were illegal up until 2005, so go figure.  But we're slowly getting there at least on the weed front to at the very least decriminalize it. 

Sucks that everything costs money, but it is what it is.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Glad to hear it got legalized for recreational use. It's a painfully slow process over here in Norway as we're rather.. puritanical in a lot of ways, something of which can be rather irritating. Hell, porn were illegal up until 2005, so go figure.  But we're slowly getting there at least on the weed front to at the very least decriminalize it.
> 
> Sucks that everything costs money, but it is what it is.



Holy shit… 2005?! Had no fuckin clue. Is that why furries are so common out there


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 30, 2022)

robo bf decided to malfunction. Not looking good or safe. Might be forever alone now. ;(


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> robo bf decided to malfunction. Not looking good or safe. Might be forever alone now. ;(


Nooooooooooooooo
Not robo bf!!!!!  I'll start a gofundme for a proper funeral and uhm... work visa so you can...uhm...bring his brother over to mourn?


----------



## Erix (Jul 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> robo bf decided to malfunction. Not looking good or safe. Might be forever alone now. ;(


We tried to warn you Tyraaaa

Tsk tsk tsk

We came knocking on your door to talk to you about an extended warranty plan and you didn’t listennnn~ =w0


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Holy shit… 2005?! Had no fuckin clue. Is that why furries are so common out there


Ye, 2005. Funny story too about how it got around becoming legal, but it's not a topic befitting a PG13 forum.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Why is it that when you fall on your left side, it's your _right_ side that hurts in the morning?

I went on a bike ride and took a bit of a spill (long story short: you're not supposed to use hand signals and turn at the same time).  Bent the bike handle (which can be replaced, but it's like $100-ish) and got a bit scuffed up on my left arm.  But in the morning it's the right half of my body that feels pain and stiffness.


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

There’s so much pain in the world


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 31, 2022)

Yes.  Yes there is.  But so worth it, until the burning starts, then just a little less worth it, but still worth it.


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

It’s not worth it


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 1, 2022)

I got cut by a press on nail in that tender meat place on the hip bone.  Hurts. 
Aspirin isn't quite cutting it.  Little scared of infection.  Oh well.


Kope said:


> It’s not worth it


So worth it.  you're only just starting.
Everything eventually works out, but you have to be active in your life and not a bystander in your own story.


----------



## Kope (Aug 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I got cut by a press on nail in that tender meat place on the hip bone.  Hurts.
> Aspirin isn't quite cutting it.  Little scared of infection.  Oh well.
> 
> So worth it.  you're only just starting.
> Everything eventually works out, but you have to be active in your life and not a bystander in your own story.


Sure


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 1, 2022)

TFW your brain is making anxiety thoughts, you_ know_ they're anxiety thoughts, you _know_ they have absolutely no basis in reality, but your stupid anxiety brain insists that _well it *could* happen_. Excuse you brain stop being a jerk please.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 1, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Do you have a setup where you can watch a show or read something while you cycle? If not, having a way to keep your mind entertained would probably help prevent funk?
> 
> Overdoing it when you just start a new thing is definitely something that happens to most people. Give yourself grace and set up smaller goals that you reliably reach until you have made riding the bike a true habit. Once you have that, it’ll be a lot easier to stick to it as you ramp up.
> 
> At least so I hear.  I’m sadly the kind of person whose routine is easy to disrupt and difficult to reestablish. In part due to absolutely atrocious memory, in part due to, well, everything else.


Haha, I do actually. I watch an anime when I'm cycling. I think that my mood can be that my hours changed at work. So I have to rearrange schedule a lot. I had a steady one for about half a year so it's a bit jarring. I'm trying to make sure that my work doesn't interrupt my plans again because they just love to make sure I choose working 12 hours a day instead of being at home with my husband.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 1, 2022)

Vent about work: My job liked to ask me to work like I didn't want to go home. I did 12 hour shifts last summer and it made me depressed. Monday through Friday, working from 8am to 8pm or 7am to 7pm. That was my life last summer and it was hard. Especially since it was a woman who's mental health was deteriorating so by the time July ended, she was completely gone. The last day I worked with her...it was hard because I was a stranger to her. I tried to let her know that I was taking care of her but she flew into a rage and kicked me out of the house. It took close to five fucking hours and a staff of the Independent living to get my stuff and leave. I called my work office when it happened and they were like, "Okay, let us find someone else to be with her when you leave." So like I said, I sat outside for five hours on a small path with a bench waiting to see if I can go. My phone was losing charge and I was losing my patience. So when the independent living staff came and unlocked her door, she kept telling me to leave. I grabbed my stuff and her son's number and called him when I left. I let him know the situation and he told me to let me know just to cancel services and thanked me for helping his mom. 

After that, I told them that I won't do the 12 hour shift anymore. Only 8 hours or less. But they keep trying to push it on me since then. I keep telling them but they continue to do this. I'm trying my best not to freak out on them and demand them to adhere to the schedule that I gave them. I don't want to work to where I only see my husband a night when we both get off work just to have dinner and go to bed for the next freaking day is rinse and repeat. Maybe I just hate the company? The last company I worked with understood my situation while weeks ago, this company kept asking for me to come back to work even after I sent them multiple work notes to them that I couldn't work because whatever was happening with my head, I was unable to even eat or drink water without moving my head. It was awful and they only understood what I was going through was when I got a doctor's note saying that I can't work due to intense pain. And it was the worse pain in my life so far. I only wish this on absolute assholes. 

Ugggh, yeah, my vent is done for now!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Vent about work: My job liked to ask me to work like I didn't want to go home. I did 12 hour shifts last summer and it made me depressed. Monday through Friday, working from 8am to 8pm or 7am to 7pm. That was my life last summer and it was hard. Especially since it was a woman who's mental health was deteriorating so by the time July ended, she was completely gone. The last day I worked with her...it was hard because I was a stranger to her. I tried to let her know that I was taking care of her but she flew into a rage and kicked me out of the house. It took close to five fucking hours and a staff of the Independent living to get my stuff and leave. I called my work office when it happened and they were like, "Okay, let us find someone else to be with her when you leave." So like I said, I sat outside for five hours on a small path with a bench waiting to see if I can go. My phone was losing charge and I was losing my patience. So when the independent living staff came and unlocked her door, she kept telling me to leave. I grabbed my stuff and her son's number and called him when I left. I let him know the situation and he told me to let me know just to cancel services and thanked me for helping his mom.
> 
> After that, I told them that I won't do the 12 hour shift anymore. Only 8 hours or less. But they keep trying to push it on me since then. I keep telling them but they continue to do this. I'm trying my best not to freak out on them and demand them to adhere to the schedule that I gave them. I don't want to work to where I only see my husband a night when we both get off work just to have dinner and go to bed for the next freaking day is rinse and repeat. Maybe I just hate the company? The last company I worked with understood my situation while weeks ago, this company kept asking for me to come back to work even after I sent them multiple work notes to them that I couldn't work because whatever was happening with my head, I was unable to even eat or drink water without moving my head. It was awful and they only understood what I was going through was when I got a doctor's note saying that I can't work due to intense pain. And it was the worse pain in my life so far. I only wish this on absolute assholes.
> 
> Ugggh, yeah, my vent is done for now!



Work can't force you to take on the extra hours. 
Walmart did this to me and after 14 days of working in a row I had no remorse telling them no everytime they asked until they got the point. 
Still, if you haven't tried already, tell them you will not be taking any extra hours because it interferes with your work-life balance. Or maybe even flat out say 'please stop asking me to take on extra shifts' XD


----------



## Rayd (Aug 2, 2022)

ive gotten maybe 9-10 hours of sleep total in the past 5 or so days. so tired but so restless


----------



## Kope (Aug 2, 2022)

Rayd said:


> ive gotten maybe 9-10 hours of sleep total in the past 5 or so days. so tired but so restless


Take sleeping aid or asmr


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Yes.  Yes there is.  But so worth it, until the burning starts, then just a little less worth it, but still worth it.



Just like eating a chilli pepper.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2022)

Spent 43 minutes past my shift dealing with an ungrateful bitch. Yay...


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Spent 43 minutes past my shift dealing with an ungrateful bitch. Yay...



You spend 43 minutes looking in a mirror!?


----------



## Filter (Aug 2, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> You spend 43 minutes looking in a mirror!?












*charges up the full body tracking for a dance session workout... also in front of a mirror*


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Work can't force you to take on the extra hours.
> Walmart did this to me and after 14 days of working in a row I had no remorse telling them no everytime they asked until they got the point.
> Still, if you haven't tried already, tell them you will not be taking any extra hours because it interferes with your work-life balance. Or maybe even flat out say 'please stop asking me to take on extra shifts' XD


That's what I'm doing now. And they have a "policy" that I'm required to work weekends. Which also was never mentioned at the Orientation. I told them no because now with my new schedule, I can't really hang out with people. I told them that my weekends is with my family. But it's like they forget everything I'm telling them and keep asking me to work these shifts. It's like, they didn't hire enough people and just been dumping hours on whoever would take them. I know this woman who I worked with for a 12 hour shift with another client and she told me that she works 14 hours a day because they asked her too. It's nuts.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 2, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> That's what I'm doing now. And they have a "policy" that I'm required to work weekends. Which also was never mentioned at the Orientation. I told them no because now with my new schedule, I can't really hang out with people. I told them that my weekends is with my family. But it's like they forget everything I'm telling them and keep asking me to work these shifts. It's like, they didn't hire enough people and just been dumping hours on whoever would take them. I know this woman who I worked with for a 12 hour shift with another client and she told me that she works 14 hours a day because they asked her too. It's nuts.



My number one piece of advice to any worker is not to cover or pick up shifts unless it’s a favor to a close friend. They _will _use you. They _will _take you for granted. Setting immediate boundaries and sticking to them is necessary. You won’t get any more favoritism or benefits at industries that work their employees like that by doing so anyways. Just another cog in the machine. Stand up for yourself!

Good luck handling it. These companies want to hire the least amount of employees that they can get away with, and stretch them thin.


----------



## Shyy (Aug 2, 2022)

Had a "conversation" with someone a couple of hours ago about dinner- supposedly, it was a "misunderstanding" and they "don't understand how I could think that" about them basically inviting themselves to dinner with me, on my dime, without actually asking first.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 3, 2022)

Once again, i don't catch covid.
No stay home, no free time off, no video conferencing in my knickers.
I'm going to die of lupus at this rate.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 3, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> My number one piece of advice to any worker is not to cover or pick up shifts unless it’s a favor to a close friend. They _will _use you. They _will _take you for granted. Setting immediate boundaries and sticking to them is necessary. You won’t get any more favoritism or benefits at industries that work their employees like that by doing so anyways. Just another cog in the machine. Stand up for yourself!
> 
> Good luck handling it. These companies want to hire the least amount of employees that they can get away with, and stretch them thin.



I completely agree and support this. Playing the little obedient slave won't get you anywhere, and only immediately replaced once you drop dead from exhaustion and break down.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 3, 2022)

One day Im getting 43 minutes of harassment, the next day an older guy is trying to set me up with some 30 yr old man that happens to live near me what--


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2022)

My boss wanted me to heckle our tenant after I gave them their utilities invoice later than I should have and they haven’t paid it yet, I feel wrong asking them for the money because I gave them the invoice late and so I put off heckling her for the money and I know I’m going to be punished for it, I’ve just been doing nothing all day because I knew I had to get this done and so I didn’t permit myself to do anything else productive and so I just didn’t do anything of substance at all. And I still haven’t done it and I can’t do it now because it’s midnight.

I hate my job, this isn’t what I want to be doing with my life at all, but I am trapped because I got this job through my dad and now there’s an expectation that I continue this job for the rest of my life and I can’t get out of it because this is what everyone wants of me, and I’m not confident I’d even be able to get a decent job anyway because I have a poor work ethic and little useful skills, I studied graphic design in college and it was miserable and hyper competitive and I was bad at it and I stopped bothering with job applications because my internship went horribly and I have no self confidence in that field. I never developed a portfolio after college because I don’t enjoy it, and frankly I don’t think I can enjoy anything that I have to do as a job anyway, so why bother looking for something else when I’m going to be miserable no matter what

My boss is unhappy with my productivity, and that feeling as well as my complete lack of passion just makes me completely unmotivated to do anything, including outside of work. It really got bad since COVID hit, our office activity hasn’t been “normal” since. We work remotely most of the time and that really hurts my focus as I’m not being held accountable most of the time and I also lack discipline, which has always been my greatest weakness

I want out of this situation, but there’s no place to go, and it’d be impossible to explain to my parents anyway. I wouldn’t be able to convince them of what I feel is best for me, especially since I have to hide so much of myself from them as I am closeted. I’m expected to be the caretaker for my parents when they get old, as well, so I need to keep things the way they are so that I don’t end up hating myself for the rest of my life.

I’m not really looking for advice, or feedback or anything, and I doubt I’d follow through with any suggestions—I just needed to vent (and believe me it’s not the first time I’ve vented about this)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 4, 2022)

Went out mushrooming, came home with more of a haul than I’d dared hope, but I also seem to be flirting with heat exhaustion, ugh! Forest turned out to be dryer than we anticipated so wasn’t as much cooler than our yard as we thought it might be.

But at least we have chanterelles for dinner. Nom.

Just… it really fucking sucks to have so poor heat tolerance a relatively short trip to the woods in hot but not excessive weather gets me headachey and nauseous.

EDIT: Scratch the “not excessive” part - apparently expected high for today was 32 C. I didn’t realize boyfriend meant it was hot by _his_ standards when he said it was hot out.


----------



## Kope (Aug 4, 2022)

I hate pain


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 4, 2022)

> I’m expected to be the caretaker for my parents when they get old, as well, so I need to keep things the way they are so that I don’t end up hating myself for the rest of my life


Oh no way. Taking care of seniors is a 24/7 thing. And if you have two of them, it'll burn you out horribly. If they are expecting this while working that job, it's going to make you resent them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 4, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> My number one piece of advice to any worker is not to cover or pick up shifts unless it’s a favor to a close friend. They _will _use you. They _will _take you for granted. Setting immediate boundaries and sticking to them is necessary. You won’t get any more favoritism or benefits at industries that work their employees like that by doing so anyways. Just another cog in the machine. Stand up for yourself!
> 
> Good luck handling it. These companies want to hire the least amount of employees that they can get away with, and stretch them thin.


Good employers exist. I made sacrifices to get where I'm going but I consider it as worth it, I got a solid position and now my manager reminds me to take some vacations some time soon.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 4, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Good employers exist. I made sacrifices to get where I'm going but I consider it as worth it, I got a solid position and now my manager reminds me to take some vacations some time soon.


I had worked in good companies. There was one I worked it before Covid and it was pretty amazing. Great pay, great clients, and great people to work for. But unfortunately, Covid happened and they had to shut down due to the safety of the clients (I worked in a facility with disabled clients). So I had to look for another job. I wish I could back, but they have limited staff, limited clients (Some of them are pretty severe cases so it's hard to get them to know why that can't do certain things). So I'm in this job and they don't really care. They are trying to have everyone work some kind of shift even though the caretaker already is working a shift. I mean, if someone wants to work a 12-14 hour day, that's their thing, but I refuse to do it anymore.


----------



## Kope (Aug 4, 2022)

Maybe suicide is the best option if the next life is better than this one


----------



## Baud (Aug 4, 2022)

I waited two weeks for two items and neither of them works.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Good employers exist. I made sacrifices to get where I'm going but I consider it as worth it, I got a solid position and now my manager reminds me to take some vacations some time soon.


Yup. My employer is pretty nice and so are the conditions of our contract. If I don't like something we can either change it or I take my leave if the negatives outweigh the positives. Though there are far more positives for me to even consider employment elsewhere.



Baud said:


> I waited two weeks for two items and neither of them works.


Damn, man. That sucks. What'd you buy, anyway?


----------



## Baud (Aug 4, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Damn, man. That sucks. What'd you buy, anyway?


I have been messing around with an Amiga 500 which is a 16 bits computer from the 80s, so I bought two add-ons for that: an external floppy drive to be able to use two floppies at the same time (plus adapter to hook it up to the computer), and a little device that lets you use a micro SD as an internal hard drive. Total cost: 70 euros.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2022)

Baud said:


> I have been messing around with an Amiga 500 which is a 16 bits computer from the 80s, so I bought two add-ons for that: an external floppy drive to be able to use two floppies at the same time (plus adapter to hook it up to the computer), and a little device that lets you use a micro SD as an internal hard drive. Total cost: 70 euros.


Amiga 500? Geez, haven't heard about those in many years. Sucks to hear they don't work though. Would've been fun to hear/see how it works.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 4, 2022)

did they say the devices worked on a 16 bit device?


----------



## Baud (Aug 4, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Amiga 500? Geez, haven't heard about those in many years. Sucks to hear they don't work though. Would've been fun to hear/see how it works.


Oh the computer itself works perfectly and I am having plenty of fun with programming it and playing games, the accessories would make it easier to use but they are completely optional.


ben909 said:


> did they say the devices worked on a 16 bit device?


Yes these devices are designed specifically for the computer in question.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2022)

Baud said:


> Oh the computer itself works perfectly and I am having plenty of fun with programming it and playing games, the accessories would make it easier to use but they are completely optional.
> 
> Yes these devices are designed specifically for the computer in question.


Yeah, I was referring to the additional accessories. What games are you playing on it? Pong?


----------



## Punji (Aug 4, 2022)

Kope said:


> Maybe suicide is the best option if the next life is better than this one


Gotta hedge your bets here.

The possibilities (as I understand them anyway) for an afterlife are thus:

There is no afterlife
An afterlife exists
Reincarnation
Option one sees no benefit. Option two contains the clause in which your actions may or may not be punished. Suicide is seen as a very negative thing in some religions, and there is always time for anyone to be better than they were the day before. Option three is statistically more likely to yield a worse life than the one you live now.

Therefore, you ought to make the best of what you've got now if you hope for a better run next time.


----------



## Baud (Aug 4, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, I was referring to the additional accessories. What games are you playing on it? Pong?


lol no, I'm afraid Pong is a lot older. The previous owner gave me 105 different games with the computer, what I'm playing the most right now is Moonstone: A Hard Days Knight, Historyline 1914-1918, Theme Park, and Cannon Fodder. I still have to try the vast majority of the games I have though.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 4, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Good employers exist. I made sacrifices to get where I'm going but I consider it as worth it, I got a solid position and now my manager reminds me to take some vacations some time soon.



Glad you’re in a place where your manager actually advocates for _you _as they should. Reminds me of one of my previous managers. She was an amazing person both as a manager and as a friend. Even though I’ve left that position, we’ve stayed in touch. 

You will find employers/managers who are amazing — especially when you’re working at a smaller company rather than a chain/corpo. People who feel hopeless on it should remember that more independent businesses will have awesome management at times. 

The USA has some of the worst labor rights/protections in all first-world countries so it’s unsurprising how often people run into horrible employers and managers. Of all the jobs I’ve worked over the years, I’ve worked two jobs with amazing employers — the rest had pretty awful ones. When I first jumped from retail/minimum wage into laboratory work, I expected better management, but even in high level jobs things can suck. Fingers crossed that unionization out here continues to grow!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 4, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Fingers crossed that unionization out here continues to grow!


_*Talk to us about good union construction.*_

I've been on the wrong end of a school union where they expected me to be as slow as them.  Wouldn't let me do my job, wouldn't let me learn about my job, canned me about a month in by complete surprise.... that school district wound up in a major scandal shortly after I was booted, but the damage had already been done to my perception of unions.

I need to know that this is a serious attempt to help workers and not just something that's going to get bad bosses entrenched... and thanks to my own detrimental experience with union work, the income level of the employees trying to unionize (these being people who stand to benefit a lot from the help - no I will never call it "needing help", that implies incompetence - and not people who are doing it merely to protect status) does not change that doubt.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _*Talk to us about good union construction.*_
> 
> I've been on the wrong end of a school union where they expected me to be as slow as them.  Wouldn't let me do my job, wouldn't let me learn about my job, canned me about a month in by complete surprise.... that school district wound up in a major scandal shortly after I was booted, but the damage had already been done to my perception of unions.
> 
> I need to know that this is a serious attempt to help workers and not just something that's going to get bad bosses entrenched... and thanks to my own detrimental experience with union work, the income level of the employees trying to unionize (these being people who stand to benefit a lot from the help - no I will never call it "needing help", that implies incompetence - and not people who are doing it merely to protect status) does not change that doubt.



I totally get it. There’s been numerous union scandals and it _sucks. _Unions are a necessity if the American working class wants to protect its interests. Profits for businesses have skyrocketed, cost of living has risen, and wages have remained entirely stagnant. Collective bargaining is one of the last remaining ways to put the worker on a level playing field with their employer. Unless workers advocate for themselves — businesses will milk them dry. Unionization rates are at an all time low and since this pattern has begun, we’ve seen an increase in wage theft, stagnation of wages, and dramatic increase in the salary of the top 10%.

When unions are strong and widespread, we see an increase in the average worker’s wage, more even wealth distribution, and better CoL controls. If I could embed images on the forums (thanks a lot raiders!) I would provide all the graphs and data demonstrating the negative effects of falling unionization rates. There’s been an extremely unfortunate disinformation campaign funded by large chains to dissuade workers from unionizing. Many workers get illegally fired when whispers of unionization kick up. It scares them because it _works. _Don’t let the bad apples or malicious misinformation spread about the purpose of unions taint their actual function and effects.

There’s lots of resources on how to start a genuine, hard-working, honest union. I also have plenty of links to those resources if needed — although, I will include one below. I am very sorry that you had such a terrible experience with a union. I have heard many examples of predatory unions which siphon wages off of their members and provide little to no benefits in return. Proper organization is crucial and I _always _recommend thorough research of existing unions (ideally, Democratic unions are a much safer bet) _or _organizing your own with coworkers.

This message applies to everyone — unionize! Money and power belongs in the hands of the workers who do backbreaking labor daily to keep our society afloat.


This is an archived PDF explaining a simple outline of how/when to unionize, but the IWW is still up and running AND does amazing work helping local workers unionize and form statewide grassroots branches: https://archive.iww.org/PDF/Official/IWW_organizing_manual.pdf

And here’s their current site for anyone interesting in getting into contact with experienced union organizers and members to help start up their own: https://www.iww.org/

My DMs are also open if anyone needs help, guidance, or more specific info. I’ve been a proud union man for the majority of jobs I’ve ever worked at.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 4, 2022)

Time of the month is killing my energy and I went to bed at 8pm last night. Didn't fall asleep right away of course, but I was in bed.
Wake up feeling super relaxed but not miserable. Manage to make it through the entire work day without napping on lunch.
Immediately crash after work and nap for 2:30 hours, constantly having dreams where I'm waking up or snuggling with people I have never seen or met before. 
Wake up with that nauseous/groggy feeling.

Ugh.. can't win. XD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 5, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I had worked in good companies. There was one I worked it before Covid and it was pretty amazing. Great pay, great clients, and great people to work for. But unfortunately, Covid happened and they had to shut down due to the safety of the clients (I worked in a facility with disabled clients). So I had to look for another job. I wish I could back, but they have limited staff, limited clients (Some of them are pretty severe cases so it's hard to get them to know why that can't do certain things). So I'm in this job and they don't really care. They are trying to have everyone work some kind of shift even though the caretaker already is working a shift. I mean, if someone wants to work a 12-14 hour day, that's their thing, but I refuse to do it anymore.


Too bad it really seems like only the biggest piles of shit have survived enforced lockdowns, if they had done it on purpose they wouldn't have done it better


Smityyyy said:


> Glad you’re in a place where your manager actually advocates for _you _as they should. Reminds me of one of my previous managers. She was an amazing person both as a manager and as a friend. Even though I’ve left that position, we’ve stayed in touch.
> 
> You will find employers/managers who are amazing — especially when you’re working at a smaller company rather than a chain/corpo. People who feel hopeless on it should remember that more independent businesses will have awesome management at times.
> 
> The USA has some of the worst labor rights/protections in all first-world countries so it’s unsurprising how often people run into horrible employers and managers. Of all the jobs I’ve worked over the years, I’ve worked two jobs with amazing employers — the rest had pretty awful ones. When I first jumped from retail/minimum wage into laboratory work, I expected better management, but even in high level jobs things can suck. Fingers crossed that unionization out here continues to grow!


Bad unions also exist, I've met one good one so far, the rest is just useless shitty grifters who don't give a shit about anyone and just want to convert people to their ideological sewage


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Time of the month is killing my energy and I went to bed at 8pm last night. Didn't fall asleep right away of course, but I was in bed.
> Wake up feeling super relaxed but not miserable. Manage to make it through the entire work day without napping on lunch.
> Immediately crash after work and nap for 2:30 hours, constantly having dreams where I'm waking up or snuggling with people I have never seen or met before.
> Wake up with that nauseous/groggy feeling.
> ...


Hope you feel better


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 5, 2022)

@Firuthi Dragovic If you want information about unionization (and the sort of issues that a union is probably the most viable option for addressing), I cannot recommend JortsTheCat on Twitter enough. Unions aren’t the only thing that account posts about, but they’re a good portion. And it’s always in a very digestible format.


----------



## Kope (Aug 5, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Too bad it really seems like only the biggest piles of shit have survived enforced lockdowns, if they had done it on purpose they wouldn't have done it better
> 
> Bad unions also exist, I've met one good one so far, the rest is just useless shitty grifters who don't give a shit about anyone and just want to convert people to their ideological sewage


Unions are our only chance against being exploited by the higher ups though flawed as they can be.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 5, 2022)

My dads the president of the local union and has done a lot of good for the people at his paper mill.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Unions are our only chance against being exploited by the higher ups though flawed as they can be.


Not really


----------



## Kope (Aug 5, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Not really


Do educate us


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Do educate us


Too busy relaxing.


----------



## Kope (Aug 5, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Too busy relaxing.


Not with that dodging your doing


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Not with that dodging your doing



Don’t engage with this, it’ll just start a pointless fight. I have numerous studies and plenty of data on why unions really are one of the only ways to adequately strengthen the power of the working class. If you want to read about it from actual scientific literature, I’ll send it to you.

Do not waste your time on someone who’s clearly uninformed in this area and will continue to bait responses that will create a thread fire and lead to mods stepping in.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Not with that dodging your doing


Will too, even if you choose to pester me about that.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 5, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> one of the only ways


Even in your slam dunk case proving that I don't know what I'm saying, you fail
This other person said "THE only way" and I responded "not really'
You want to avoid making pointless fights, that's brilliant, and now's an excellent opportunity to apply it


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2022)

It’s an issue of semantics and I think you’re all generally on the same page: unions can help, there are some bad unions, and unions aren’t the only answer, but can be a good answer

I probably shouldn’t have stepped in though because I like seeing Frank and Kope acting like an old married couple


----------



## Kope (Aug 5, 2022)

SirRob said:


> It’s an issue of semantics and I think you’re all generally on the same page: unions can help, there are some bad unions, and unions aren’t the only answer, but can be a good answer
> 
> I probably shouldn’t have stepped in though because I like seeing Frank and Kope acting like an old married couple


Lmao it’s fun to argue with him for some reason


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 5, 2022)

SirRob said:


> It’s an issue of semantics and I think you’re all generally on the same page: unions can help, there are some bad unions, and unions aren’t the only answer, but can be a good answer
> 
> I probably shouldn’t have stepped in though because I like seeing Frank and Kope acting like an old married couple



My main point is that data suggests that unions are the best way (in our current structure) to advocate for better labor rights and to create equal footing for the average worker against your conglomerates.

There’s other methods but data consistently seems to suggest that the loss of unions has been one of _the most _detrimental things for the average working class American’s salary and labor rights.

So my only “qualm” was regarding the fact that I prefer to refer to data to make an educated assumption on current issues and as it stands, most of the major issues facing labor rights and unethical employment practices are directly linked to falling union participation. Downplaying this, in my view, usually indicates a misunderstanding of the issues at hand.

Then again, not everyone has been in this game quite as long as myself, so.

Anyways you’re right… it’s early and it’s adorable to see the cute old couple bickering <3


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> My main point is that data suggests that unions are the best way (in our current structure) to advocate for better labor rights and to create equal footing for the average worker against your conglomerates.
> 
> There’s other methods but data consistently seems to suggest that the loss of unions has been one of _the most _detrimental things for the average working class American’s salary and labor rights.
> 
> ...


I wanna clarify before I say anything, that this isn't a point against your point, because I agree with you.

I wanna give a reminder that we're on a furry forum. People aren't normally going to have research data and studies prepared to back up their shitposting. There isn't even a serious discussion forum here. This is a vent thread. It's fine for you to interject with your opinion on an argument and provide your own thoughts and back it up with data, but at that point you're gonna be a lot more invested in the argument than anyone else. It's not gonna be worth your time in other words.

Edit: I realize now that you basically said the exact same thing to Kope, so... I guess writing this up wasn't worth my time either, rofl


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Lmao it’s fun to argue with him for some reason


Please don't.  Everytime this goes from "woe is me" to "gas+match equals fun" you guys are bored.  Only so much d-swinging one can handle


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Maybe if you helped me work up the courage to finally commit suicide then I wouldn't be a bother to anyone anymore







And uhm, no one  the aid.  However 988 is the suicide hotline.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 5, 2022)

UwUnions


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Maybe if you helped me work up the courage to finally commit suicide then I wouldn't be a bother to anyone anymore



Literally from 1 to 10 within two posts.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Maybe if you helped me work up the courage to finally commit suicide then I wouldn't be a bother to anyone anymore


I'm not gonna convince you, but you're no more of a bother than anyone else here. In other words, you're fine. And if anyone who was ever a bother to anyone else killed themselves, then we'd all be dead. And don't start saying "well that would be a good thing" because I'm already anticipating it and have prepared a 2000 page document arguing against it. Are you prepared to read a 2000 page document?


----------



## ben909 (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Maybe if you helped me work up the courage to finally commit suicide then I wouldn't be a bother to anyone anymore


you really should try and get professional help


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Maybe if you helped me work up the courage to finally commit suicide then I wouldn't be a bother to anyone anymore


You are not a bother to me.


----------



## Kope (Aug 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> you really should try and get professional help


A professional hitman sure


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2022)

Working until 9pm today... *phew*



Smityyyy said:


> the rest had pretty awful ones. When I first jumped from retail/minimum wage into laboratory work, I expected better management, but even in high level jobs things can suck. Fingers crossed that unionization out here continues to grow!



When I was trying to boot-strap a dataset into existence I was working 10-12 hours and eventually I ended up collapsing unconscious in the lab. :}

Then it turned out that the machine I was using for some of the analysis had a flaw and that none of the data it made could be used. 

and the tests were destructive so I couldn't run them again. ^-^


----------



## Kope (Aug 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Working until 9pm today... *phew*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 5, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Well I signed a job contract today, and I start Monday. Work itself seems easy enough. It's no longer an outsourcing corporate bullshit where my worth as a human being is determined on a 1/5 stars that angry pissed off customers provide after I explain to them 100 times that we cannot give them $100,000 worth of products for free.
> 
> The pay is low but so seems the effort and stress levels. And, to be honest, I need to heal more than anything. I still feel detached from reality and sometimes I can't tell if I'm alive or not.




Good attitude, man. I feel like people need to care more about doing what’s good for them mentally. Hope things work out well for ya.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 5, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Thank you. For the past 3 years, I've been working for some of the biggest corporations in the world and I feel like I've aged _at least _10 years, if not 20. I don't recognize myself anymore and my health is fucked. Hopefully this will let me recover, if it isn't too late for that.


It is _never _too late to recover. Good luck on your journey, it takes a lot of strength to make the decision to focus on yourself first. Hope everything starts getting better for ya.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 5, 2022)

It’s been said that creating for yourself paradoxically makes other people appreciate what you create more.

That’s not happening with what I’ve been creating.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 5, 2022)

It's more that if you aim for what you like yourself then over time you'll end up attracting other people who like it—but there are definitely limits to this. Not everyone's personal tastes have a significant audience waiting in the shadows, and the smaller it is the harder it is to reach.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 6, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> It’s been said that creating for yourself paradoxically makes other people appreciate what you create more.
> 
> That’s not happening with what I’ve been creating.


Long term, and in a pretty broad sense, it probably checks out. Having some kind of passion, for lack of a better word, has a non-zero chance of reflecting in the finished product. When it does, it can add an extra something that an audience picks up on. Conversely, if you go through the motions in order to create what you think people want to see, you run the risk of your lack of interest in the work reflecting in the end result. I also don’t think it’s healthy to create in pursuit of outside validation - people who focus on views and faves, especially comparing them to others’, often are just bringing themselves stress.

The crux of it is that your content still has to get in front of eyeballs in order to be appreciated by an audience. To what degree this is something you want to strive for is a judgment no one else can make for you. I just know that I’d rather have a smaller following that appreciates the work I _want_ to create, than a larger one that expects work I have little interest in from me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2022)

They closed down.....my favorite chicken spot.

I'm going to jump off 
the galaxy.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 6, 2022)

It looks like Kope got banned. Hopefully, the ban will be lifted like it was with Judge Spear.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 6, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> It looks like Kope got banned. Hopefully, the ban will be lifted like it was with Judge Spear.


i don't think it was a permanent ban, but i am not sure what warning level he was on
posts about self harm are against one of the rules(i am pretty sure)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i don't think it was a permanent ban, but i am not sure what warning level he was on
> posts about self harm are against one of the rules(i am pretty sure)


I.... believe he'll be on final warning if/when he returns.  I remember him getting banned before.

2.5 is the closest rule I can find to the self-harm bit.... he might have also managed to trip 2.4 or 2.6 with the nature of his political posts, I actually think Flamingo gave him a blatant and public warning about such things.

That is the last I say of this, though, and I will not speculate further.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I.... believe he'll be on final warning if/when he returns.  I remember him getting banned before.
> 
> 2.5 is the closest rule I can find to the self-harm bit.... he might have also managed to trip 2.4 or 2.6 with the nature of his political posts, I actually think Flamingo gave him a blatant and public warning about such things.
> 
> That is the last I say of this, though, and I will not speculate further.


it was a self harm like post that got deleted...

but yea, lets drop the topic after our last comments its not the best thing to talk about


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 6, 2022)

If I eat anything for breakfast, I'm very quickly hungry, if I don't I'm completely fine until lunch, wtf


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 6, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> If I eat anything for breakfast, I'm very quickly hungry, if I don't I'm completely fine until lunch, wtf


My bf gets on me constantly because I can just forget to eat entirely and go like an entire day with almost nothing


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> My bf gets on me constantly because I can just forget to eat entirely and go like an entire day with almost nothing


You will never starve at our house as long as the pantry has food.

Cakes, muffins, eggs, noodles, gyoza, pancit....


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> I'm so sorry


I'm too old to be a widower, nooooo  Q_Q


----------



## Rayd (Aug 7, 2022)

me after waking up from the 5th "ideal life" dream this week


----------



## Baud (Aug 7, 2022)

Every time I try joining a discord server it's the same old story: it takes me forever to gather the courage to do it, then it takes even longer to send a message and say hi, a decent conversation starts, and a few messages later someone else interrupts it with something completely unrelated derailing the whole thing into a topic I don't have anything to say about, I feel bad and don't write anything for a few days before I decide to leave. And yet I keep doing it anyway.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 7, 2022)

Baud said:


> Every time I try joining a discord server it's the same old story: it takes me forever to gather the courage to do it, then it takes even longer to send a message and say hi, a decent conversation starts, and a few messages later someone else interrupts it with something completely unrelated derailing the whole thing into a topic I don't have anything to say about, I feel bad and don't write anything for a few days before I decide to leave. And yet I keep doing it anyway.


That's just how group chats work though, there aren't really "interruptions" because it's not expected that everyone in a room talks about one specific thing until it ends and moves on to another specific thing. You can just quote or @ the people you're replying to so they can follow (or make a thread I guess, but it's a newish feature and idk how often people use it).


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2022)

LameFox said:


> That's just how group chats work though, there aren't really "interruptions" because it's not expected that everyone in a room talks about one specific thing until it ends and moves on to another specific thing. You can just quote or @ the people you're replying to so they can follow (or make a thread I guess, but it's a newish feature and idk how often people use it).


Yup. Still annoying though, but I also can't say I'm not guilty of making those same interruptions, lol.
If you want to be the center of attention (like how I do), I recommend streaming or making your own discord. (Honestly I don't know how the threads work either so I can't comment on that)


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2022)

Baud said:


> Every time I try joining a discord server it's the same old story: it takes me forever to gather the courage to do it, then it takes even longer to send a message and say hi, a decent conversation starts, and a few messages later someone else interrupts it with something completely unrelated derailing the whole thing into a topic I don't have anything to say about, I feel bad and don't write anything for a few days before I decide to leave. And yet I keep doing it anyway.


Hmm. Recommend joining smaller servers then. Either through someone whom you may already know(and they have one available) or through someone who may seem interesting.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 7, 2022)

re: threads, I think it has to be enabled serverside and you just click the thread button, 'create' and tag whoever you want to reply to it.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Recommend joining smaller servers then. Either through someone whom you may already know(and they have one available) or through someone who may seem interesting.


I'm in a chatroom with 7 other people and it happens ALL THE TIME


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I'm in a chatroom with 7 other people and it happens ALL THE TIME


What, the interruptions? Can't really comment on it as I have a tendency to kinda interrupt myself. ^^''

I often log on in the morning to see what people have talked about while I were asleep. "Oh, what goes on in h-*sees 250+ messages*"
"Nope, not gonna bother to read it all and will scroll down to the last sent message."


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 8, 2022)

UGH Etsy fucking sucks these days. I spent way too long looking at magnetic needle minders for embroidery, and found some really cute ones, just to realize that the shops they're from are pretty sus. Like, the warning signs serious pin makers have listed for spotting stolen designs are cropping up left and right, and I *hate* it. I don't want to convert anything from my pin collection because I can't think of a non-destructive way of doing so, and I know there _must_ be people who make their own fucking designs out there, but they're getting drowned out by sketchy shops with tons of listings.

I just want the old Etsy that wasn't flooded with dropshippers and bootleggers back.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> UGH Etsy fucking sucks these days. I spent way too long looking at magnetic needle minders for embroidery, and found some really cute ones, just to realize that the shops they're from are pretty sus. Like, the warning signs serious pin makers have listed for spotting stolen designs are cropping up left and right, and I *hate* it. I don't want to convert anything from my pin collection because I can't think of a non-destructive way of doing so, and I know there _must_ be people who make their own fucking designs out there, but they're getting drowned out by sketchy shops with tons of listings.
> 
> I just want the old Etsy that wasn't flooded with dropshippers and bootleggers back.


A shame to hear that Etsy is being ruined by scammers. Honestly what a really s****y thing to do, taking advantage of these small businesses.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 8, 2022)

Lice.
@$%/@&!


----------



## Baud (Aug 8, 2022)

Imagine having something that is worth about 80 dollars, working and in perfect conditions, you put it on sale for 50 dollars because you need some money fast (other ones on ebay are in the 80-100 range), and someone asks you to give it to them for 20. What's wrong with some people.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 8, 2022)

Baud said:


> Imagine having something that is worth about 80 dollars, working and in perfect conditions, you put it on sale for 50 dollars because you need some money fast (other ones on ebay are in the 80-100 range), and someone asks you to give it to them for 20. What's wrong with some people.


Same people who want a $350 trading card for $2


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 8, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Same people who want a $350 trading card for $2



I refuse to believe that someone actually did this.


----------



## Baud (Aug 8, 2022)

Baud said:


> Imagine having something that is worth about 80 dollars, working and in perfect conditions, you put it on sale for 50 dollars because you need some money fast (other ones on ebay are in the 80-100 range), and someone asks you to give it to them for 20. What's wrong with some people.


Update: someone else had the guts to propose 10 euros. You can't make this up.




How arrogant do you have to be to expect me to give you a very popular 30 years old gaming console which still works and looks great, plus games and accessories, for 10 euros?


----------



## JuniperW (Aug 8, 2022)

Not a very serious vent but we have guests round and I had NO idea they were going to stay for close to 12 hours. Well, it _is _the first time we’ve done something like this since lockdown, and we haven’t seen them in person since 2016, so I completely understand tbh. It’s just hard to get used to after 2 whole years of doing nothing.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2022)

Baud said:


> Update: someone else had the guts to propose 10 euros. You can't make this up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you lots of nice compliments for that Amiga 500


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 9, 2022)

Baud said:


> Update: someone else had the guts to propose 10 euros. You can't make this up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps they're suspicious because you're selling under average price? especially since it's an old item they could be assuming you're not completely honest about the condition it's in. Just a guess.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

I am starting to get very concerned about one of my friends. I think he is falling down the Qanon rabbit hole. Hes even started saying some things about the war in Ukraine thats blatant Russian propaganda and he frequently has been using anti trans rhetoric. I would provide more examples of some of the things hes said that has me really concerned but they involve touchy political topics. Does anyone here have any advice for what I should do? If you want any more info about some of the other things Ive heard him say just DM me.


----------



## Baud (Aug 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Perhaps they're suspicious because you're selling under average price? especially since it's an old item they could be assuming you're not completely honest about the condition it's in. Just a guess.


I mean... I included photos of the console from every side including a link to a short private video that shows it in action, how much more proof do you need from an ebay listing? Also if you are suspicious of an item why spend any money on it in the first place? I would just move on and look for a different listing. It may not be too optimistical but I really believe they simply hope to find someone dumb or ignorant enough to accept their ridiculous offers or who doesn't know the value of what they're selling.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am starting to get very concerned about one of my friends. I think he is falling down the Qanon rabbit hole. Hes even started saying some things about the war in Ukraine thats blatant Russian propaganda and he frequently has been using anti trans rhetoric. I would provide more examples of some of the things hes said that has me really concerned but they involve touchy political topics. Does anyone here have any advice for what I should do? If you want any more info about some of the other things Ive heard him say just DM me.


Conspiracy theories by definition are emotional and not logical.  I smile, flirting, and try to change topics as quickly as possible.  Unfortunately, even showing truth to conspiracy theories doesn't always work.

Best advice, research well, attempt to discuss and show truth data  but don't expect a miracle or substantial change.  Sorry it's a friend, but I've had to cut many friendships off from that stuff.  Sucks.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Conspiracy theories by definition are emotional and not logical.  I smile, flirting, and try to change topics as quickly as possible.  Unfortunately, even showing truth to conspiracy theories doesn't always work.
> 
> Best advice, research well, attempt to discuss and show truth data  but don't expect a miracle or substantial change.  Sorry it's a friend, but I've had to cut many friendships off from that stuff.  Sucks.



Sorry.  Try 2 for 1 approach.  Basically, agree on two related things/topics.  Like no kidding agree.  Then put forth 1 topic you disagree.  Might work, but again it's a difficult climb


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 9, 2022)

Baud said:


> I mean... I included photos of the console from every side including a link to a short private video that shows it in action, how much more proof do you need from an ebay listing? Also if you are suspicious of an item why spend any money on it in the first place? I would just move on and look for a different listing. It may not be too optimistical but I really believe they simply hope to find someone dumb or ignorant enough to accept their ridiculous offers or who doesn't know the value of what they're selling.


Ah, then I don't know


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry.  Try 2 for 1 approach.  Basically, agree on two related things/topics.  Like no kidding agree.  Then put forth 1 topic you disagree.  Might work, but again it's a difficult climb


Yeah, last night he sent me a youtube video with a very clickbaity title of a guy interviewing people at a pride parade and asking them simple questions they didnt know the answers to. I said it was pretty funny but that they probably only kept in the few people that were idiots. I sent him this morning a video showing right wing protestors with misspelled signs to see if he thinks thats funny.

It should also be worth noting that he lives with his mother who is a fucking nutjob who is %100 Qanon. She accused me of being brainwashed and started grilling my mother about my religious beliefs. When I went over to their house a couple months ago I saw a Chick tract on the fireplace.


----------



## Punji (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am starting to get very concerned about one of my friends. I think he is falling down the Qanon rabbit hole. Hes even started saying some things about the war in Ukraine thats blatant Russian propaganda and he frequently has been using anti trans rhetoric. I would provide more examples of some of the things hes said that has me really concerned but they involve touchy political topics. Does anyone here have any advice for what I should do? If you want any more info about some of the other things Ive heard him say just DM me.


Have you expressed discomfort with these ideas to him, or asked him to not bother you with it? He might not think he's doing anything wrong if you don't tell him/haven't already.

Healthy relationships have boundaries, and it's totally fine to ask him to spare you this nonsense when you don't enjoy hearing it.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

Punji said:


> Have you expressed discomfort with these ideas to him, or asked him to not bother you with it? He might not think he's doing anything wrong if you don't tell him/haven't already.
> 
> Healthy relationships have boundaries, and it's totally fine to ask him to spare you this nonsense when you don't enjoy hearing it.


Ive tried and he will sometimes stop for a while but then keep doing it a couple of weeks later. It is really frustrating having a normal conversation and then he will suddenly start talking about "gay agendas" and start calling things "woke" and "degenerate."


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ive tried and he will sometimes stop for a while but then keep doing it a couple of weeks later. It is really frustrating having a normal conversation and then he will suddenly start talking about "gay agendas" and start calling things "woke" and "degenerate."


If he keeps going on about gay agendas, clearly you need to get him one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2022)

Spoiler: Headphone manufacturers are all dogshit



I have been looking for a single pair of headphones or a headset for like 5 years now. So far, every company I've tried cannot make a pair worth their ass. 
I'm not talking about the sound quality. I'm talking about durability and design. No one seems to want to make a pair of headphones that doesn't have some backwards, constantly annoying design features. And even more so, no one at the very least wants to make a pair that won't disintegrate in 6 months.

I started with headsets because I figured I couldn't go wrong with a 2 in 1. I went with someone I trust that hasn't failed me in any other department, which was Logitech. I bought their tacky Artemis. The audio was great! Mic quality was crispy as well. They were heavy, but very comfortable, and the additional functionality was really handy. 

They broke! c:
Actually fell to pieces as I was taking them off. Lasted for a year. But I had a warranty. 
"Ok, I'll just...be a little more careful with how I put-"
They broke! c:
In the exact same way. Literally, the same _fucking_ pieces, even the SHAPES of the fragmented pieces were the same! It was like some cartoon. 2 shitting weeks is how long they lasted!!

So fuck Logitech audio I guess. 

SteelSeries! All my friends use these! Let's try these Arctis 7's!
Oh would you look at that! Broken in 2 years!
Ok, my geek friend whose opinions I trust is saying fuck headsets. So let's go for some real heavy hitters in the audio scene then with some actual headphones.
Sony! Can't go wrong with Sony! Except I did because they snapped in 8 months at the hinge. 

Maybe there's some niche indie product that's pretty good. Saw a commercial for Status and my friend recommended them to me. So I get their flagship model thinking maybe I just need to splurge for higher quality. They sounded great, battery lasted for centuries, all of it's functions worked as advertised. They even looked great! Until one side broke off. c:

Ok, back to the big brands. Sennheiser just released a new model. It's fucking *Sennheiser*. They HAVE to be the ones.
Duds. 
Right out of the box. Straight up didn't work. And felt like they were going to break like the rest too. 

I don't ask for much. I just want some damn headphones. I'm not a snobby audiophile going "hmm the top end is tinny at 165dB".  
All I want are headphones that go around the ear and won't cost me a million dollars. Something that can go bluetooth and plug in. I don't need the touch shit. ANC is cool, but I don't need it. I DON'T want Google assistant shit (_Phillips_). I just need shit that isn't trash like Beats, Raycons, or SkullCandy.
I've tried cheap ones. I've tried pricey ones. I've gone with lesser and bigger brands. All of them just break, do not function intuitively, or are fucked out of the box and I don't *fucking* get it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 9, 2022)

Gen X coworker is a drama queen

He made everybody late 40 minutes last saturday, got received by us a bit coldly and apparently an office manager was a bit rude afterwards, so he threatened to leave and more importantly, he's still whining about it now instead of accepting that he messed our day up (something we wouldn't even think about if he said he was sorry and would be more careful in the future or something like that). Guy's silly. Got a tattoo of SEGA, not sonic or anything like that just the fucking logo.
My near-retirement coworker said "it would be as if I had a tattoo that reads 'MONOPOLY'"


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ive tried and he will sometimes stop for a while but then keep doing it a couple of weeks later. It is really frustrating having a normal conversation and then he will suddenly start talking about "gay agendas" and start calling things "woke" and "degenerate."



In the UK weather presenters are getting sent threatening letters accusing them of being 'woke', for mentioning climate change in relation to the 40C weather, and the worst fires since WWII.
So somewhere in England there will have been an angry English skinhead who spent his morning harassing weather forecasters, and who spent his evening being rescued from his burning home. S:

These words basically just give people an excuse to avoid thinking about anything, I guess. 
I have to confess I would probably give up on your friend if I were in your position.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I don't know man. Maybe I'm just a literal imbecile but I think that maybe if an employer hires someone and they state multiple times that no previous experience or knowledge is required, that the same employer would at least spend more than idk 20 minutes to train the employee or at least be there to help them when they stumble across something they have never seen before and don't know how to handle at all. Maybe when the employee makes the same mistake like 10 times in a row, it might be a good idea to pull them to the side and ask them to show you what their thought process is, and then correct them and explain why they are wrong.
> 
> But maybe it's just me and I'm not really a good fit for this world.



Perhaps there have been previous employees who had similar problems and who now know the solutions. Can you shadow anybody to learn on the job? 

Good luck settling in and I am sure you will, even if it is not this specific job, find something that fits.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 9, 2022)

Work hired a new manager, obese guy who never helps out (which is expected of managers here), tells us constantly to go faster, gets upset with us for his own mistakes, and gets in the way as he stands in the middle of everything eating

And like, he's a nice guy. We thought he was gonna be a great manager. But for some reason he does this and won't think about changing


----------



## Punji (Aug 9, 2022)

I don't think I've ever dealt with one single manager who was consistently useful in any job.

Last one he was occasionally useful but more often than not he was just there. Except when he wasn't, because he was on vacation during the highest workloads to make sure he wouldn't be useful on days when he was needed.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 9, 2022)

Punji said:


> I don't think I've ever dealt with one single manager who was consistently useful in any job.
> 
> Last one he was occasionally useful but more often than not he was just there. Except when he wasn't, because he was on vacation during the highest workloads to make sure he wouldn't be useful on days when he was needed.


We're lucky, while wo do have this one guy, our other two managers are not only super helpful, but actually better and faster than any of us on the line. Just sucks when he's the shift manager


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I don't know man. Maybe I'm just a literal imbecile but I think that maybe if an employer hires someone and they state multiple times that no previous experience or knowledge is required, that the same employer would at least spend more than idk 20 minutes to train the employee or at least be there to help them when they stumble across something they have never seen before and don't know how to handle at all. Maybe when the employee makes the same mistake like 10 times in a row, it might be a good idea to pull them to the side and ask them to show you what their thought process is, and then correct them and explain why they are wrong.
> 
> But maybe it's just me and I'm not really a good fit for this world.


A lot of employers expect you to know the job even if they explicitly say no experience is required to get people for the position. It's not right and counterproductive, but it happens. 

Since you're not able to get coworkers to assist with the problems you're having, you're going to need to study on your off time what exactly you need to do your job. I know what you do, but I don't know what the specific aspects of job you're having problems with. However, I do know there are resources for the field you're in and probably tutorials that could teach what you need to know. It can suck to be taking your own time to learn aspects of the job when you could relaxing, but it might be your only option if you want to stay in the position and you should always be looking out for ways to do your work better. Furthermore, you've been concerned about having no skills or experience; this setback might be an opportunity to acquire some. (Though you have rather good language skills.)

As a backup, it might be prudent to keep applying to other jobs regularly until you're more confident in your ability to do the job.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> There are no sources and no tutorials and no theory or examples that apply in any way for the specific software that this company uses.
> I look at an invoice, on it I see only one date written and I must fill in AT LEAST 4 dates in the program we use. Are all those four dates the same as the one written on the invoice? Fuck if I know, no one told me, there is no guidelines or tutorial or manual.
> 
> I was told to literally copy what is written on the invoice. Well the invoice has a deposit return of some sort, or a cancellation. On the invoice, it is written a payment with a negative value. So I write the negative value in the app and it's wrong. I must never EVER write a negative money value. But I was told to write what I see. So how in the fuck do I process the negative value payment? The invoice shows -126.74€ but I'm not supposed to write that. Well good luck figuring it out.



Don’t have much advice to offer but I’ll offer you some sympathy. Hope everything works out alright for ya, Rimna. Settling into new jobs can be really hard and as @Miles Marsalis mentioned — it seems like most employers will say job is entry level and/or requires no experience but then expect you to know what to do nearly straight away. Hang in there <3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> There are no sources and no tutorials and no theory or examples that apply in any way for the specific software that this company uses.
> I look at an invoice, on it I see only one date written and I must fill in AT LEAST 4 dates in the program we use. Are all those four dates the same as the one written on the invoice? Fuck if I know, no one told me, there is no guidelines or tutorial or manual.
> 
> I was told to literally copy what is written on the invoice. Well the invoice has a deposit return of some sort, or a cancellation. On the invoice, it is written a payment with a negative value. So I write the negative value in the app and it's wrong. I must never EVER write a negative money value. But I was told to write what I see. So how in the fuck do I process the negative value payment? The invoice shows -126.74€ but I'm not supposed to write that. Well good luck figuring it out.


You could give the name of the software; unless it's proprietary, I can see if there are resources to help you. However, if it's software, there has to some sort of manual for it. Customer service for the software might be able to assist you or at least direct to you a manual PDF. 

But from what you're saying, you're coworkers seem to have some idea of what they're doing; they either know the job from previous experience or got some training. Ask how they learned what they know if they won't tell you how to fix the mistakes. Press on them on it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I don't know man. Maybe I'm just a literal imbecile but I think that maybe if an employer hires someone and they state multiple times that no previous experience or knowledge is required, that the same employer would at least spend more than idk 20 minutes to train the employee or at least be there to help them when they stumble across something they have never seen before and don't know how to handle at all. Maybe when the employee makes the same mistake like 10 times in a row, it might be a good idea to pull them to the side and ask them to show you what their thought process is, and then correct them and explain why they are wrong.
> 
> But maybe it's just me and I'm not really a good fit for this world.


Your supervisor is missing skills as well.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 9, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Don’t have much advice to offer but I’ll offer you some sympathy. Hope everything works out alright for ya, Rimna. Settling into new jobs can be really hard and as @Miles Marsalis mentioned — it seems like most employers will say job is entry level and/or requires no experience but then expect you to know what to do nearly straight away. Hang in there <3


I wouldn't say most, but many do, because they to fill the position quickly. I've have clients do it and when my team reviews their hiring practices, we see it and the HR department will wonder why new hires aren't as performing well.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 9, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I wouldn't say most, but many do, because they to fill the position quickly. I've have clients do it and when my team reviews their hiring practices, we see it and the HR department will wonder why new hires aren't as performing well.



Must just be my field then. When I first got into it, as well as my peers, a lot of the labs weren’t the best with training even though they claimed to be entirely entry level with no prior experience.

It’s unfortunate. Although, I have noticed (these days) that a lot of entry level jobs now require several years of experience. What a pain.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 9, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Must just be my field then. When I first got into it, as well as my peers, a lot of the labs weren’t the best with training even though they claimed to be entirely entry level with no prior experience.
> 
> It’s unfortunate. Although, I have noticed (these days) that a lot of entry level jobs now require several years of experience. What a pain.


To a degree, a lot of employers tend to stack qualifications for entry level jobs that don't really warrant that. On one hand, it freezes out prospective employees who would be dead weight and can get employees with advanced experience who know the job and require little to no training. On the other, it can prevent talent such who may be college and trade school graduates that don't have on-the-job experience from applying or being considered. 

The good news is that many employers eventually develop realistic expectations and hire someone who may less experience than the stated criteria.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Spoiler: Headphone manufacturers are all dogshit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that many headphones are breaking on you, the problem might be you


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Spoiler: Headphone manufacturers are all dogshit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Polaroid makes cheap, but decent headphones with Bluetooth capability along jacks for plugging in. The sound is good as well.

I try not spend more than $25 on headphones since most don't hold up for years, though. It's easier to miss cheap headphones.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2022)

Rimna said:


> There are no sources and no tutorials and no theory or examples that apply in any way for the specific software that this company uses.
> I look at an invoice, on it I see only one date written and I must fill in AT LEAST 4 dates in the program we use. Are all those four dates the same as the one written on the invoice? Fuck if I know, no one told me, there is no guidelines or tutorial or manual.
> 
> I was told to literally copy what is written on the invoice. Well the invoice has a deposit return of some sort, or a cancellation. On the invoice, it is written a payment with a negative value. So I write the negative value in the app and it's wrong. I must never EVER write a negative money value. But I was told to write what I see. So how in the fuck do I process the negative value payment? The invoice shows -126.74€ but I'm not supposed to write that. Well good luck figuring it out.


My job involves bookkeeping. I'm not great at it mind you as I'm self-taught, but if you have any questions like that I could see if I could help you. I would need a little more context though. Are the dates like, billing date, payment date, billing period and deposit date? Those are generally all different but they wouldn't all be shown on an invoice unless it was marked after the invoice was generated. In the case of an invoice with a credit (the negative amount), I would probably have to make a journal entry indicating that... but again I would need context since I don't even know what program you use. I use Quickbooks for my job. It sounds like you might use software that was developed exclusively for your job.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2022)

SirRob said:


> If that many headphones are breaking on you, the problem might be you


Assume what you want. But considering it's only headphones and I'm not a gorilla with my tech like most people walking around with cracked iPhones and a missing Air Pod, no.

My mice, keyboards, microphone, speakers, phones, controllers, individual PC parts, etc all function and have stayed in largely good condition for years. Even through regular maintenance and probably more use than normal. 
It's not my fault that headphones cannot flex how they're supposed and burst to pieces under the mild stress they're supposed to withstand. Or you know, *arrive *broken.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Spoiler: Headphone manufacturers are all dogshit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Been there. Most of the time if I bought wired headphones, the wire would start twisting up and degrading. Part of it is my fault, I imagine for not stretching out the wires. Eventually I just bit the bullet and accepted you'd need a pair of 100-200 ish dollar headphones if you wanted any longevity. I've had my wireless/bluetooth headphones for about 4 years. They still work, though I've had to disable the sensor feature, and it shows wear in terms of the foam padding and the built in volume dial thing. It acts up a bit on occasion.

If you have no real expectations, you can go for the Sony ZX wired headphones, they got some good reviews on Amazon and it costs about 15 bucks. Bought them about a year ago and use em for work. They're fine and they're cheap. Not sure if they'll last past the year, but, I dunno, they seem to be holding up ok?

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Assume what you want. But considering it's only headphones and I'm not a gorilla with my tech like most people walking around with cracked iPhones and a missing Air Pod, no.
> 
> My mice, keyboards, microphone, speakers, phones, controllers, individual PC parts, etc all function and have stayed in largely good condition for years. Even through regular maintenance and probably more use than normal.
> It's not my fault that headphones cannot flex how they're supposed and burst to pieces under the mild stress they're supposed to withstand. Or you know, *arrive *broken.


I'm speaking from personal experience because I don't think I've ever had a pair of headphones break on me like that, and I've used headphones fairly regularly throughout my life. I've had GLASSES break on me like, with the temples snapping off, but not headphones. Now, the headphones I'm using currently, I had to wrap completely in plastic bags because faux leather likes to flake off. But that's different! Maybe you just have a head that's bigger than most headphones are designed for? If that's the case then you should probably look into extra large headphones specifically.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> In the UK weather presenters are getting sent threatening letters accusing them of being 'woke', for mentioning climate change in relation to the 40C weather, and the worst fires since WWII.
> So somewhere in England there will have been an angry English skinhead who spent his morning harassing weather forecasters, and who spent his evening being rescued from his burning home. S:
> 
> These words basically just give people an excuse to avoid thinking about anything, I guess.
> I have to confess I would probably give up on your friend if I were in your position.


I believe that the root of his issues is that he was homeschooled and not taught any good critical thinking skills. He can be really gullible and believes almost anything that he hears that comes from a right wing source. Luckily his girlfriend doesnt buy into misinformation and I hope she will be able to help him.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I'm speaking from personal experience because I don't think I've ever had a pair of headphones break on me like that, and I've used headphones fairly regularly throughout my life. I've had GLASSES break on me like, with the temples snapping off, but not headphones. Now, the headphones I'm using currently, I had to wrap completely in plastic bags because faux leather likes to flake off. But that's different! Maybe you just have a head that's bigger than most headphones are designed for? If that's the case then you should probably look into extra large headphones specifically.


And I'm also speaking from personal experience.
I would say the glasses you get are shit quality. Not that you don't take care of them or abuse them.
On the note of size, I shouldn't be that deformed that headphones which extend still break within a year. The Logitechs were a fairly larger build than most headsets I've used. And my options are kind of slim because this isn't exactly clothes shopping. No one reputable just makes "small, medium, large, XL" of the same models with my specific needs.



KimberVaile said:


> Yup. Been there. Most of the time if I bought wired headphones, the wire would start twisting up and degrading. Part of it is my fault, I imagine for not stretching out the wires. Eventually I just bit the bullet and accepted you'd need a pair of 100-200 ish dollar headphones if you wanted any longevity. I've had my wireless/bluetooth headphones for about 4 years. They still work, though I've had to disable the sensor feature, and it shows wear in terms of the foam padding and the built in volume dial thing. It acts up a bit on occasion.
> 
> If you have no real expectations, you can go for the Sony ZX wired headphones, they got some good reviews on Amazon and it costs about 15 bucks. Bought them about a year ago and use em for work. They're fine and they're cheap. Not sure if they'll last past the year, but, I dunno, they seem to be holding up ok?
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


See the issue is that I'm looking for around ear headphones. Like these.






I'm sure they're quality. I just don't like headphones that just rest on top of the ears. That's why I always spend a lot because all of these models are expensive for some damn reason. :/
Like I can afford, but it's annoying when $100+ goes down the shitter.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> And I'm also speaking from personal experience.
> I would say the glasses you get are shit quality. Not that you don't take care of them or abuse them.
> On the note of size, I shouldn't be that deformed that headphones which extend still break within a year. The Logitechs were a fairly larger build than most headsets I've used. And my options are kind of slim because this isn't exactly clothes shopping. No one reputable just makes "small, medium, large, XL" of the same models with my specific needs.
> 
> ...


Oh, no, the temples breaking is definitely my fault. I've sat on my glasses more than once. And then I have to adjust them and that strains the hinges. And I do stuff like pick up my glasses from one temple, and that also strains the hinges.

Here's a fairly recent reddit topic on the subject, maybe you could look up some of the products listed--

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/un60ji


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 10, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I don't even know why I bother posting here anymore. I am completely exhausted of being questioned and having to explain myself over and over again like I'm the biggest retard on the planet.
> I am not alright. I am asking for help and I am not receiving it. There is nothing else I can possibly do. End of story.


I don't question you; I've known you for years and at the end of the day, you do what you need to do. 

I do think you question yourself too much and it paralyzes from taking needed action for a time. 

If I ask you questions, it's because I want greater context before advising you to something that ultimately you are going have to live with. That isn't me judging you because you know I know the progress you've made in life since we met. 

About your coworkers, yeah, they can be assholes for ignoring you, but there are plenty of workplaces where people have tunnel vision on what is good for them and nothing else. I've worked in a few of them and see more often than I'd like with how clients treat their employees. But you can't let their indifference slow you down from making moves. 

So, if you want, give me the name of the program and explain to me succinctly what you are having concerns with, so I can help or provide you with resources that will. I'm in the office today, so when I get there, depending on when you get back me, maybe I can ask some of the consultants about what you're having trouble with as well too. It might also be an idea to ask @SirRob what he can show as well too, depending on how comfortable he is about talking bookkeeping and accounting practices with you.

Let's see if we can figure this out.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 10, 2022)

My back is in shambles, it's been years but it got worse yesterday, also same night shitty crappy mosquitoes go ham for the first time in weeks. Bad sleep. I visited a physician twice for that, and nothing.

And in general the world's been getting significantly worse in the last twenty some months, can we get a break? regretting even the lockdown times and experiencing covid, that was shit but at least there wasn't a new armed conflict brewing every three months


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 10, 2022)

Minor Vent (Pretty Insignificant)

Why the hell are people parking in that spot?! It's been empty over three years and I decided "Whelp, no one parks there." and the people who own the truck at front seems cool with people parking in front of their house, so I decided "Why not?" So I parked there for a few months and then one day, three cars decided to park there. I shrugged it off and just parked on  a few streets from my apartment. So I hope the next day I would get the parking back. Nope. Days turned into weeks and then months. Some even just left their cars there. It's pretty irritating when you park in an area that's been unoccupied for 3 years and all of a sudden they decided people decided to park there. Maybe they didn't know they could park there. But shit, having to walk 20 minutes to your car is bull. I'm sure everyone has to deal with this bs, but we live where parking is so rare. People leave their dead cars and PD doesn't care about shit unless it's...I'm going to save that rant for my diary. Sure, it's dumb to freak out like that on something so simple but on days that I have a difficult day with my client, I just don't want to walk 20 minutes home...I'm sure I come off whiny but fuck man, needed to get this childish shit off my chest.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 12, 2022)

Maybe I'll start regretting having accepted to forego 3 days off this month, I'll need rest. Three entire days of being paid almost double is gonna be nice but I don't want to die making money


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Maybe I'll start regretting having accepted to forego 3 days off this month, I'll need rest. Three entire days of being paid almost double is gonna be nice but I don't want to die making money


Money has little value at best if you are too busy/tired to use it on anything other than stuff you need to not die.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 12, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Money has little value at best if you are too busy/tired to use it on anything other than stuff you need to not die.


It can make my life much better in the future, it's all about making it so better isn't an enemy of good
I'm just thinking that august is kind of cursed at this point (real estate agents all on vacation, big heat, back pains, and now no rest), so why not squeeze it for cash!!!! cursed items ought to have something to offer.


----------



## Lordgwen (Aug 12, 2022)

Fnaf and miraculous ladybug superfans are SO FUCKING ANNOYING! LIKE THERES THIS PERSON THAT I HATE RN AND SHE IS TRYING TO GET HER LEGAL NAME CHANGED TO MADISON AFTON BECAUSE OF MIRACULOUS LADYBUG AND FNAF- AND THEN- OH YES AND THEN- SHE THINKS SHES BIO RELATED TO WILLIAM AFTON! LIKE HE FUCKING EXISTS! I MEAN THE BOOKS ARE POINTING TO THE FACT THAT ITS A REAL PLACE HIDDEN BY SCOTT BUT STILL- AND GET THIS SHE CANT TAKE A HINT- I HAVE TOLD HER SHE MAKES ME UNCOMFY YET SHE FOLLOWS ME AROUND! PLUS IVE GOTTEN IN TROUBLE AT SCHOOL FOR WATCHING A VIDEO ON QUADRATIC EQUATIONS SHE WAS LITERALLY WATCHING GATCHA LIFE MLACN HENTAI ON FUCKING PH AND DIDNT GET IN TROUBLE! AAAAAAAA! SHE ASLO CRIES WHEN YOU EVEN JUST SIMPLY TELL HER "RESPECT MY PRIVACY" AND SHIT LIKE THAT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Maybe I'll start regretting having accepted to forego 3 days off this month, I'll need rest. Three entire days of being paid almost double is gonna be nice but I don't want to die making money


You’ll be fine. Just think of a single mom with 3 kids working 2 jobs, or of a sweatshop worker who works at a factory that barricaded the fourth floor windows so employees can’t jump out of them.


----------



## Khafra (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am starting to get very concerned about one of my friends. I think he is falling down the Qanon rabbit hole. Hes even started saying some things about the war in Ukraine thats blatant Russian propaganda and he frequently has been using anti trans rhetoric. I would provide more examples of some of the things hes said that has me really concerned but they involve touchy political topics. Does anyone here have any advice for what I should do? If you want any more info about some of the other things Ive heard him say just DM me.


Sadly had that happen to me as well. Guy was full on "the lizard people are putting vaccines in our tap water to kill humanity", unironically. 
Wasn't a particularly close friend though, so after one too many arguments I just cut all contact and have been happier since. Would definitely be harder if it was someone from the inner circle though.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 12, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You’ll be fine. Just think of a single mom with 3 kids working 2 jobs, or of a sweatshop worker who works at a factory that barricaded the fourth floor windows so employees can’t jump out of them.


That escalated quickly


----------



## ben909 (Aug 12, 2022)

respond that the lizard people would do better at governing then the current <whatever human society they think is running things>'s system


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 12, 2022)

I welcome the lizard people with their new concepts and ideas and hope they realize what they are getting into.  Thank God they're furry allies


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 12, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You’ll be fine. Just think of a single mom with 3 kids working 2 jobs, or of a sweatshop worker who works at a factory that barricaded the fourth floor windows so employees can’t jump out of them.


* Feeling bad about all the misery in the world has been added to your inventory *
Thanks!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> * Feeling bad about all the misery in the world has been added to your inventory *
> Thanks!


You're welcome, have a great day at work!


----------



## ben909 (Aug 12, 2022)

sells the item at a shop for one coin(min value)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 12, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You're welcome, have a great day at work!


Perhaps this entire thread would be barren if everybody thought about the starving children in Africa!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Perhaps this entire thread would be barren if everybody thought about the starving children in Africa!


Why think about the starving children in Africa when there are starving children no less than 50 miles from where you are right now?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 12, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Why think about the starving children in Africa when there are starving children no less than 50 miles from where you are right now?


Because it's racist


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Sadly had that happen to me as well. Guy was full on "the lizard people are putting vaccines in our tap water to kill humanity", unironically.
> Wasn't a particularly close friend though, so after one too many arguments I just cut all contact and have been happier since. Would definitely be harder if it was someone from the inner circle though.


Luckily he hasnt gotten that far yet, though he has said that he thinks Jan 6th was fake and that all the people who were there are being kept in offmap government blacksites. I really hope he moves in with his girlfriend because I think that him getting away from his mom will really improve things for him.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2022)

We're officially in drought now. :}

It's actually the most severe drought Europe-wide in recorded history.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> We're officially in drought now. :}
> 
> It's actually the most severe drought Europe-wide in recorded history.



The results of climate change will be very grave in many parts of the world. I’m glad we’re making steps in the right direction, but we will still have to plan for the millions of people who will have to leave their uninhabitable nations. Very sad.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2022)

.....so apparently there are actually rice fields in New York State.  You'd think it wouldn't be possible with our temperatures but it's being done.

Given that I have trouble stomaching a lot of vegetables (no do not try to convince me on cooking methods, the reason I have trouble is because of several significant food intolerances), this is something of interest to me with all this climate stuff going on.

Given how much it takes to transport rice any other way.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....so apparently there are actually rice fields in New York State.  You'd think it wouldn't be possible with our temperatures but it's being done.
> 
> Given that I have trouble stomaching a lot of vegetables (no do not try to convince me on cooking methods, the reason I have trouble is because of several significant food intolerances), this is something of interest to me with all this climate stuff going on.
> 
> Given how much it takes to transport rice any other way.


Might be of interest to you, unless you already know.









						Can rice be grown in New York's climate?
					

“I said, ‘That’s the one I’m looking for, the wetland is good for the rice,’” Badjie said, flashing an easy smile. “Dawn said, ‘No, you can’t grow rice here. Are you crazy?’” Few farmers attempt to grow a warmth-loving crop like rice in the Northeast’s short growing season, but Badjie and Hoyte...




					cals.cornell.edu
				












						New York's First Rice Farm Uses West African Farming Traditions
					

Ever Growing Family Farm in Ulster Park, New York, started as an unlikely dream—now it's growing bigger every season.




					www.foodandwine.com


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 12, 2022)

When will I find somebody who will love me in person that isn't an annoying, mentally ill, or selfish crackhead?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 12, 2022)

Nope nope nope. Having trouble sleeping, and glance over at the foot of my bed. Huge spider.

Nope nope nope do not want. And at 4 am I can’t get boyfriend and demand he get rid of it. ;_;

Couch or guest bedroom it is.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> When will I find somebody who will love me in person that isn't an annoying, mentally ill, or selfish crackhead?


You will.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Nope nope nope. Having trouble sleeping, and glance over at the foot of my bed. Huge spider.
> 
> Nope nope nope do not want. And at 4 am I can’t get boyfriend and demand he get rid of it. ;_;
> 
> Couch or guest bedroom it is.


Eep!

No!  You wake him up and burn that bedspread!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 12, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> You will.


And then marriage.  Gods help you when you're one of us.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 13, 2022)

Well done! https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/18270734.14m-trees-cut-scotland-make-way-wind-farms/


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Eep!
> 
> No!  You wake him up and burn that bedspread!


Noping out and going to sleep in the guest bedroom (tried the couch, cat decided mommy being out of her bedroom meant pay-attention-to-kitty time, so unless I wanted everything on the coffee table on the floor it was better to just move) was enough. Boyfriend’s sleep is fucked for like a week if he wakes up early.

Wish cat was as eager to eat spiders as when she was little. Grabbing her and pointing her at the offending crawly was very convenient.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 13, 2022)

its going to really suck re-meeting dozens if not hundreds of people when i finally decide to get a new identity. starting over will be as much of a curse as it is a blessing


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 13, 2022)

Rayd said:


> its going to really suck re-meeting dozens if not hundreds of people when i finally decide to get a new identity. starting over will be as much of a curse as it is a blessing


Or, you know don't.  Or just post a "hey, it's me" message.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 13, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Noping out and going to sleep in the guest bedroom (tried the couch, cat decided mommy being out of her bedroom meant pay-attention-to-kitty time, so unless I wanted everything on the coffee table on the floor it was better to just move) was enough. Boyfriend’s sleep is fucked for like a week if he wakes up early.
> 
> Wish cat was as eager to eat spiders as when she was little. Grabbing her and pointing her at the offending crawly was very convenient.


This is why i have a convenience store worth of insecticide


----------



## Rayd (Aug 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Or, you know don't.  Or just post a "hey, it's me" message.


the point is that ideally nobody would know. but there's still the frustration of reacquainting with people since there's a lot of logistics that go into it. you basically have to suppress everything you know about them and relearn it all, while also pretending to be somebody totally different and not saying/doing anything that gives yourself away. and you have to do that with every single person.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 13, 2022)

Rayd said:


> the point is that ideally nobody would know. but there's still the frustration of reacquainting with people since there's a lot of logistics that go into it. you basically have to suppress everything you know about them and relearn it all, while also pretending to be somebody totally different and not saying/doing anything that gives yourself away. and you have to do that with every single person.


Well, let me know because I'm obviously oblivious to this, i.e., not realizing Nexus and a few others did this.
Change scares me


----------



## Rayd (Aug 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Well, let me know because I'm obviously oblivious to this, i.e., not realizing Nexus and a few others did this.
> Change scares me


it's still pretty far into the future that i would do it anyways (which is depressing in itself). it would be a waste to start over so soon if i'm still the monstrosity i am now. it would be for when i finally have control of my life and can get my humanity back, if that ever happens.

and if it does, i intend on leaving all of my accounts on all platforms behind and creating new ones, as well as a new sona. and hopefully next time i'll be accepted.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 13, 2022)

Keep in mind, some people have to do a “character suicide” for their own safety. As much as it sucks, we are online and there’s no obligation for anyone to disclose their full truth and stories. I’ve personally had a good friend do this before and ultimately, sharing who you are to select people eventually gets back around and you’re no better off than you were on your old account.

Good luck @Rayd. I hope you do consider sticking around as is. It would suck to have to start all over again.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 13, 2022)

Salman Rushdie got stabbed and might die, I hate it when artists get hurt.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> This is why i have a convenience store worth of insecticide


The only things I really dare use are diatomaceous earth and green soap (for aphids). Flies get fly paper or boyfriend gives them a forehand with the bug zapper racket thingy he has. Cats are hella sensitive to a lot of pest repellants and mine already has kidney issues due to age, so...

But fuck that spider. He has a whole world outside to live in and he decides behind my bed is the ideal location. Jerk!


----------



## LameFox (Aug 13, 2022)

I read an article yesterday which said that spiders sleep and dream like people do. Maybe it was just tired.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 13, 2022)

LameFox said:


> I read an article yesterday which said that spiders sleep and dream like people do. Maybe it was just tired.


It's welcome to go be tired somewhere else. Like outside. Or in my cat's tummy.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 13, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> It's welcome to go be tired somewhere else. Like outside. Or in my cat's tummy.


You were like an eldritch god to this harmless animal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2022)

Climbing paperwork mountain. 

I have a bajillion plates that I need to spin, but paperwork mountain is the biggest.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Climbing paperwork mountain.
> 
> I have a bajillion plates that I need to spin, but paperwork mountain is the biggest.


Donate the plates to a Greek wedding. Problem solved.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 13, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Keep in mind, some people have to do a “character suicide” for their own safety. As much as it sucks, we are online and there’s no obligation for anyone to disclose their full truth and stories. I’ve personally had a good friend do this before and ultimately, sharing who you are to select people eventually gets back around and you’re no better off than you were on your old account.
> 
> Good luck @Rayd. I hope you do consider sticking around as is. It would suck to have to start all over again.


it's primarily about public image, although certain personal relationships would benefit from it, too. i've been very publicly outward about my emotions and mental illness for years with my current identity. and it's made it nigh-impossible to be respected or even treated as a human being because people are so disgusted by me and my baggage. i have a track record of being insufferably overbearing, but it was never something i could control. but despite that, that's pretty much what i've become in the eyes of anybody that's known about me for longer than a couple days, and there's no changing that.

which is why, if i do ever get better, if i wasn't a miserable slug anymore, i'd like to be treated as such. and harboring a new identity would be the only way to do so. i wouldn't mind if a few people played detective and realized it was me, but i just want to be seen as more than the resident psycho.

i would miss certain things. like my sona, my current profiles, certain friends or acquaintances i may never get to meet again as easily. but if i'm willing to give all of that up, it should say a lot about how much it means to me, and how much it feels like its a necessity to me


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 13, 2022)

Ranting about having to deal with a disabled wing. I had surgery on my right pinky finger to allow it to straighten out completely. It would only open half-way due to "Something" going on. Dupuytren's Contracture or another tumor in that finger. The  thing is in a splint right now, one I can't get wet and the stitches are pulling against some of the gauze or whatever is padding the wrappings. Yay me. I get the stitches out on the nineteenth of this month but it's probably going to be stiff and need severe therapy. The good news? Probably going to need surgery again. This was the third time in twenty years.

p.s.- all typed in a hunt-peck fashion. Pinky added its typos in the process.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 14, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Ranting about having to deal with a disabled wing. I had surgery on my right pinky finger to allow it to straighten out completely. It would only open half-way due to "Something" going on. Dupuytren's Contracture or another tumor in that finger. The  thing is in a splint right now, one I can't get wet and the stitches are pulling against some of the gauze or whatever is padding the wrappings. Yay me. I get the stitches out on the nineteenth of this month but it's probably going to be stiff and need severe therapy. The good news? Probably going to need surgery again. This was the third time in twenty years.
> 
> p.s.- all typed in a hunt-peck fashion. Pinky added its typos in the process.


That sucks. Wish you a speedy and complication-free recovery!


----------



## LameFox (Aug 14, 2022)

Someday I'd really like an internet connection that doesn't frequently drop dead for no discernible reason at all.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 14, 2022)

A new couch is expensive!  Also found out I'm allergic to the Purple variety of mattress/pillow/couch.  Not sure what it was, but my hands blistered something fierce.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Someday I'd really like an internet connection that doesn't frequently drop dead for no discernible reason at all.


Are you using an aethernet or wifi connection, and is your connection direct or is it going through a router?

Sometimes the connection drop-out is caused by a poorly configured wifi set up, or noise interfering with a router. 
A microwave oven or mobile phone can cause interference with some routers, for example.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you using an aethernet or wifi connection, and is your connection direct or is it going through a router?
> 
> Sometimes the connection drop-out is caused by a poorly configured wifi set up, or noise interfering with a router.
> A microwave oven or mobile phone can cause interference with some routers, for example.


We have a router, some devices are plugged in others are on wifi. I check the router when it happens and see DSL reconnecting though so it's not just wifi in this case. It's happened the whole time we've lived here, on multiple different routers.

I don't think not using a router is even possible here.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 14, 2022)

Going through another heat wave. Just what I needed. 
Extra "fun" because it makes the cat extra sheddy and she just horked up a hairball right next to me. Only silver lining there being I heard her start to make horky sounds and managed to snatch her off my bed and put her on the (plastic) floor before anything came up. 

This concludes your TMI about my cat's upchucking.



Minerva_Minx said:


> A new couch is expensive!  Also found out I'm allergic to the Purple variety of mattress/pillow/couch.  Not sure what it was, but my hands blistered something fierce.


That's a right tragedy. Purple is best color!
Seriously, though, furniture is _stupidly_ expensive, as are spare parts of it. We were looking at buying a new cushion for our IKEA couch, and it would have cost us 800 SEK. I think we paid less for the couch itself when we got it (used).


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 14, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Going through another heat wave. Just what I needed.
> Extra "fun" because it makes the cat extra sheddy and she just horked up a hairball right next to me. Only silver lining there being I heard her start to make horky sounds and managed to snatch her off my bed and put her on the (plastic) floor before anything came up.
> 
> This concludes your TMI about my cat's upchucking.


Ugh. Sorry ragdoll isn't feeling so good in the heat. It's brutal, even here in the desert. I guess good thing because my parents are heading north to escape the heat, which is laughable as our other house is near Canada and also blazing hot right now.  


quoting_mungo said:


> That's a right tragedy. Purple is best color!
> Seriously, though, furniture is _stupidly_ expensive, as are spare parts of it. We were looking at buying a new cushion for our IKEA couch, and it would have cost us 800 SEK. I think we paid less for the couch itself when we got it (used).


Lol, only thing that could have made it worse was if she were with me.  She's very into neutral colors, plain, and Craigslist type used furniture.  I wanted something with a little more pop and comfort.  

Also, purple   is the awesomest!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 14, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ugh. Sorry ragdoll isn't feeling so good in the heat. It's brutal, even here in the desert. I guess good thing because my parents are heading north to escape the heat, which is laughable as our other house is near Canada and also blazing hot right now.


Mostly she's just flopped out close to me (she's been super clingy since muttcat passed) being a hairy puddle, but the extra shedding does mean hairball production's gone up. Last week's mushrooming trip did get uncomfortably close to being Bad for both her and me, though; we'd assumed the forest would be cooler and her vest-style harness traps even more heat than her fur already does. I was nauseous and headachey by the time we got home. Lesson learned - no such assumptions about the forest's temperature relative to home going forward.

Desperately wishing we had central air or something. ;_;



Minerva_Minx said:


> Also, purple is the awesomest!


*struts her purple stuff*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 14, 2022)

LameFox said:


> We have a router, some devices are plugged in others are on wifi. I check the router when it happens and see DSL reconnecting though so it's not just wifi in this case. It's happened the whole time we've lived here, on multiple different routers.
> 
> I don't think not using a router is even possible here.


Most major ISPs have a function where you can access your router's settings through either a computer or mobile connected to the wi-fi network, often by entering your IP address in your browser. A page will come up and you'll have to enter a password, usually from the manual you received with your router or on a sticker on the router itself it you haven't peeled it off since installation. Once you've done that, you should see a few options on the page, for network status, devices connected to the network, network security, etc. There may be a troubleshooting option that will run automatically; try that first. Also, check your network status. 

If you're not comfortable doing that and touching setting, call your ISP since it could be a problem in your area or on their end too.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 14, 2022)

It's been about seven months, I believe, since the last time posted here. I had to take a step back and do some introspection. I started thinking to myself that maybe the furry fandom is not all that cracked up be because it seems that even here "cringe" is still the same name of the game. One would think that this fandom understood more than anyone else what it felt like to be persecuted for your interests. On the other hand, however, I am quickly learning to embrace cringe. Owning the labels that everyone has thrown at me has done wonders for my self-esteem. Yes, I am indeed an intolerant autistic furry who's obsessed with Sonic the Hedgehog; your point? Seriously, what is it about Sonic that inspires either pity, hopelessness, or a Westboro Baptist Church style of inquisition? It's not my fault you choose not to get off your sweet fanny and make a better difference yourself. It's honestly quite sad that people feel that they're all but required to have an opinion other than "I am not currently interested" on an electronic toy whose perceived "crimes" are completely victimless. You can say Sonic's overall general "reputation" and "quality" are the victims all you want, but the truth is that you're outraged because your own individual set of standards perceived to be universal are not being met. On that note, I think it's high-time developers need to quit appealing to gamers and should start making games for themselves. I may understand, I will admit, of a certain pervasiveness in supporting an industry like the gaming industry even when my intentions are to make sure that the content keeps flowing. More and more, however, my own fears of the money-grabbing and "lazy" developer are becoming unfounded, and I'm not going to allow any influencer to tell me otherwise. In fact, now that you're in a position of influence, or rather think that you're in a position of influence, you need to hold yourself up to standards that are much more respectable. You need to speak for yourself for on thing, and understand that not everyone, regardless of if they're even fans of Sonic for example, will appreciate you ceaselessly dunking on him every second. You also need to understand that you are not immediately deserving of respect just because you pride yourself as a gamer or a consumer or, at the very least, a frankly mediocre comedian who thinks they can animate cartoons.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 14, 2022)

Guyzer0414 said:


> It's been about seven months, I believe, since the last time posted here. I had to take a step back and do some introspection. I started thinking to myself that maybe the furry fandom is not all that cracked up be because it seems that even here "cringe" is still the same name of the game. One would think that this fandom understood more than anyone else what it felt like to be persecuted for your interests. On the other hand, however, I am quickly learning to embrace cringe. Owning the labels that everyone has thrown at me has done wonders for my self-esteem. Yes, I am indeed an intolerant autistic furry who's obsessed with Sonic the Hedgehog; your point? Seriously, what is it about Sonic that inspires either pity, hopelessness, or a Westboro Baptist Church style of inquisition? It's not my fault you choose not to get off your sweet fanny and make a better difference yourself. It's honestly quite sad that people feel that they're all but required to have an opinion other than "I am not currently interested" on an electronic toy whose perceived "crimes" are completely victimless. You can say Sonic's overall general "reputation" and "quality" are the victims all you want, but the truth is that you're outraged because your own individual set of standards perceived to be universal are not being met. On that note, I think it's high-time developers need to quit appealing to gamers and should start making games for themselves. I may understand, I will admit, of a certain pervasiveness in supporting an industry like the gaming industry even when my intentions are to make sure that the content keeps flowing. More and more, however, my own fears of the money-grabbing and "lazy" developer are becoming unfounded, and I'm not going to allow any influencer to tell me otherwise. In fact, now that you're in a position of influence, or rather think that you're in a position of influence, you need to hold yourself up to standards that are much more respectable. You need to speak for yourself for on thing, and understand that not everyone, regardless of if they're even fans of Sonic for example, will appreciate you ceaselessly dunking on him every second. You also need to understand that you are not immediately deserving of respect just because you pride yourself as a gamer or a consumer or, at the very least, a frankly mediocre comedian who thinks they can animate cartoons.


7 months of not replying to your own threads and you're still having imaginary arguments with people? 
That's wild, bro.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 14, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Most major ISPs have a function where you can access your router's settings through either a computer or mobile connected to the wi-fi network, often by entering your IP address in your browser. A page will come up and you'll have to enter a password, usually from the manual you received with your router or on a sticker on the router itself it you haven't peeled it off since installation. Once you've done that, you should see a few options on the page, for network status, devices connected to the network, network security, etc. There may be a troubleshooting option that will run automatically; try that first. Also, check your network status.
> 
> If you're not comfortable doing that and touching setting, call your ISP since it could be a problem in your area or on their end too.


Yeah our router is just one we bought ourselves so we can access it easily, but none of them have ever been able to find a problem within the scope of things their diagnostics can test. We have occasionally checked with ISPs in the past but outside of cases where it gets _worse_ because some work is being done on the infrastructure locally, they don't typically have any idea either.

I wouldn't be surprised if it's some physical issue somewhere either in the house or outside it, they upgraded the network to fibreoptics a while back but only to local nodes, so we've still got the old copper wiring doing the last 150m or so.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 15, 2022)

Who the hell is Sonic?  Sounds like a bad callsign.
"I'm ICEMAN..."
"MAVERICK"
"HADES"
"GRAVEDIGGER"
"Yeah, well, I'm SONIC, because people hear me coming.  Get it? Yeah, you get it.  Cuz I'm awesome..."


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 15, 2022)

LameFox said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it's some physical issue somewhere either in the house or outside it, they upgraded the network to fibreoptics a while back but only to local nodes, so we've still got the old copper wiring doing the last 150m or so.


Either that or something at a switch/node along the way being a bit wacky. I’ve had some issues from time to time that have no obvious cause and that’s our best guess as to what’s been going on there.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 15, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Yeah our router is just one we bought ourselves so we can access it easily, but none of them have ever been able to find a problem within the scope of things their diagnostics can test. We have occasionally checked with ISPs in the past but outside of cases where it gets _worse_ because some work is being done on the infrastructure locally, they don't typically have any idea either.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if it's some physical issue somewhere either in the house or outside it, they upgraded the network to fibreoptics a while back but only to local nodes, so we've still got the old copper wiring doing the last 150m or so.


The copper wiring might slow down the connection, but dropping it like you're describing could also happen.

You may want to update the router firmware, though you said it is new.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 15, 2022)

Yeah we keep it up to date. It's been a really long term thing that's happened with many different devices (and service providers) so far, which makes me think it's probably beyond our control at this point.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 15, 2022)

I looked at the forecast today and it’s supposedly not cooling down until the weekend. We’d planned to go mushrooming Thursday but unless weather changes pretty drastically there’s no way I can safely do that. (Boyfriend can’t drive stick so if I get incapacitated by heat exhaustion we’re stuck.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 15, 2022)

Not sure what's up but my underwear seems to be disappearing
Guess I'm not alone... >_>
I wonder if the attic dweller likes me...  U//u//U

Also my lawn mower only lasted 20/45 minutes. Gr.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Not sure what's up but my underwear seems to be disappearing
> Guess I'm not alone... >_>
> I wonder if the attic dweller likes me...  U//u//U
> 
> Also my lawn mower only lasted 20/45 minutes. Gr.


*grins evilly as she does her Mr. Burns impression*
Excellent....


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Not sure what's up but my underwear seems to be disappearing
> Guess I'm not alone... >_>
> I wonder if the attic dweller likes me...  U//u//U
> 
> Also my lawn mower only lasted 20/45 minutes. Gr.


It's possible that the sock monster in your washing machine has changed diet.


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Not sure what's up but my underwear seems to be disappearing
> Guess I'm not alone... >_>
> I wonder if the attic dweller likes me...  U//u//U
> 
> Also my lawn mower only lasted 20/45 minutes. Gr.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 16, 2022)

When the last washing machine died we took it apart and I found one of my socks in there, having somehow escaped into the machine itself... I had wondered for a while where that went. The mould had eaten holes in it though.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 16, 2022)

LameFox said:


> When the last washing machine died we took it apart and I found one of my socks in there, having somehow escaped into the machine itself... I had wondered for a while where that went. The mould had eaten holes in it though.


That’s funny and a bit worrying! 

Our laundry machine has eaten boyfriend’s house key. We’ve yet to figure out how to get it back. (The dryer sits on top of the laundry machine and they’re both ridiculously heavy, so opening it up or even sliding it away from the wall is easier said than done.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2022)

Poison gas. Poison gas in the house. 
Marvellous accommodation construction in England. 
Only cold water. 

Joy.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Poison gas. Poison gas in the house.
> Marvellous accommodation construction in England.
> Only cold water.
> 
> Joy.


Oh, no! I hope you and yours are alright?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Poison gas. Poison gas in the house.
> Marvellous accommodation construction in England.
> Only cold water.
> 
> Joy.


Have someone been farting again? 

I am funni. :>


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Have someone been farting again?
> 
> I am funni. :>



Lame.

(I wanted to make that joke...)


----------



## Filter (Aug 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Have someone been farting again?
> 
> I am funni. :>





Xitheon said:


> Lame.
> 
> (I wanted to make that joke...)


Having just made a comment about fainting goats, I read "farting" as fainting. Now I'm wondering if farting goats were somehow involved. Or maybe farting llamas, as I also read "lame" as llama".

Serves me right for doing this on such a tiny screen.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Have someone been farting again?
> 
> I am funni. :>


Carbon monoxoid, so worse even than shrek farts.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 16, 2022)

Filter said:


> Having just made a comment about fainting goats, I read "farting" as fainting. Now I'm wondering if farting goats were somehow involved. Or maybe farting llamas, as I also read "lame" as llama".
> 
> Serves me right for doing this on such a tiny screen.


And I managed to read “fainting goats” as “fainting ghosts,” so we’re going in all kinds of interesting directions with our misreading. XD



Fallowfox said:


> Carbon monoxoid, so worse even than shrek farts.


Oof, that’s nasty! Glad you’re okay.


----------



## Baalf (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> 7 months of not replying to your own threads and you're still having imaginary arguments with people?
> That's wild, bro.



Just because you don't understand his frustrations doesn't mean you have to be a jerk.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 16, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Just because you don't understand his frustrations doesn't mean you have to be a jerk.



Thank you. =)


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Just because you don't understand his frustrations doesn't mean you have to be a jerk.



They labelled an entire community as the villain just because someone on FAF had a different opinion on a videogame than them. Not even arguing or debating it- just merely expressing it. They skipped over every other reply just to single it out, too. To say they're having imaginary arguments isn't far from the truth, especially if they expect people to appreciate the same game for the same reasons in the exact same way.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> They labelled an entire community as the villain just because someone on FAF had a different opinion on a videogame than them. Not even arguing or debating it- just merely expressing it. They skipped over every other reply just to single it out, too. To say they're having imaginary arguments isn't far from the truth, especially if they expect people to appreciate the same game for the same reasons in the exact same way.



Let's chill out for a second. Have you ever taken the time to sit back and be courteous enough to take first in mind the possibilities of other conflicts I have been through across the internet? Have you ever considered that maybe I would perhaps have some anxiety about expressing my thoughts in a manner that would encourage discussion? I am not trying to ask for pity, but please hear me out.


----------



## Baalf (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> They labelled an entire community as the villain just because someone on FAF had a different opinion on a videogame than them. Not even arguing or debating it- just merely expressing it. They skipped over every other reply just to single it out, too. To say they're having imaginary arguments isn't far from the truth, especially if they expect people to appreciate the same game for the same reasons in the exact same way.


Honestly, sometimes I wonder with how our community has been going down lately. I've seen so many channels that dedicate their entire existence to the bad side of the fandom as if showing even a slightest bit of positivity towards furries is "ruining the fandom." Meanwhile, I keep seeing offensive content towards furries, and no one ever wants to stand up to it. No one ever wants to put their foot down and say "No! This is NOT okay!"

From what I've gathered, he has been anxious over the war for a while, and that is why FUGA bothers him. And I can also relate to him as a Sonic fan myself and see nothing but negativity towards the franchise (except when it comes to the movies). And I can understand his pain, and I can understand if he doesn't even want to release his frustrations here, because I've become too afraid to release my own frustrations as well because of people like you. I mean, this is the venting forum. This should be a safe haven for people to let off steam. This should be a place for us to feel better about the things that get us down, not a place for you to make it worse.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2022)

Guyzer0414 said:


> Let's chill out for a second. Have you ever taken the time to sit back and be courteous enough to take first in mind the possibilities of other conflicts I have been through across the internet? Have you ever considered that maybe I would perhaps have some anxiety about expressing my thoughts in a manner that would encourage discussion? I am not trying to ask for pity, but please hear me out.



So when you ignored the people wanting to have a conversation and proceeded to talk smack about the FAF community, it was due to anxiety?
(Legitimately asking by the way, since you were brand new to FAF at that time)


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> So when you ignored the people wanting to have a conversation and proceeded to talk smack about the FAF community, it was due to anxiety?
> (Legitimately asking by the way, since you were brand new to FAF at that time)



I don't believe I ever labeled the entire furry fandom as the villain. I believe there is a difference between that and being disappointed in someone because, well, I was expecting something from them.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2022)

Guyzer0414 said:


> I don't believe I ever labeled the entire furry fandom as the villain. I believe there is a difference between that and being disappointed in someone because, well, I was expecting something from them.


You didn't say it to just one person though. You lumped us all in when you said things like 'every community is the same and is toxic, intolerant' (etcetc) and dipped.
Not one jab was made prior, no snide comments, no insults or slander. Just a difference of opinion. But I'm a broken record at this point.



Baalf said:


> This should be a place for us to feel better about the things that get us down, not a place for you to make it worse.


Remember that time you tried to argue with a game developer because their game wasn't 'furry enough' (for the lack of a better word) for you? ._.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> You didn't say it to just one person though. You lumped us all in when you said things like 'every community is the same and is toxic, intolerant' (etcetc) and dipped.
> Not one jab was made prior, no snide comments, no insults or slander. Just a difference of opinion. But I'm a broken record at this point.
> 
> 
> Remember that time you tried to argue with a game developer because their game wasn't 'furry enough' (for the lack of a better word) for you? ._.



I don't recall saying those exact words.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2022)

Guyzer0414 said:


> I don't recall saying those exact words.


These points were made at different times, not everything was said word for word/made within the same post. I'm just paraphrasing for times sake.


----------



## Baalf (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> You didn't say it to just one person though. You lumped us all in when you said things like 'every community is the same and is toxic, intolerant' (etcetc) and dipped.
> Not one jab was made prior, no snide comments, no insults or slander. Just a difference of opinion. But I'm a broken record at this point.
> 
> 
> Remember that time you tried to argue with a game developer because their game wasn't 'furry enough' (for the lack of a better word) for you? ._.


You mean the one that is basically a furry killing simulator in space that completely missed the point of its source material? That one's still bothers me, by the way. Or are you talking about the one where they shoehorned a really stupid gimmick into their game that made the characters less interesting and likeable and more generic for what felt like no real reason than possibly because they felt they required a human connection in their game that they actually didn't need? It doesn't even affect the plot of the game, so why take a badass viking warthog and make him a "cursed human?"


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> These points were made at different times, not everything was said word for word/made within the same post. I'm just paraphrasing for times sake.



How do I know you're not putting words in my mouth?


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2022)

Guyzer0414 said:


> How do I know you're not putting words in my mouth?


I'm not really sure what you're wanting at this point. I've said my piece and I wasn't the only one that observed your behavior. 
We don't have to continue the conversation if you don't want.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2022)

Baalf said:


> You mean the one that is basically a furry killing simulator in space that completely missed the point of its source material? That one's still bothers me, by the way. Or are you talking about the one where they shoehorned a really stupid gimmick into their game that made the characters less interesting and likeable and more generic for what felt like no real reason than possibly because they felt they required a human connection in their game that they actually didn't need? It doesn't even affect the plot of the game, so why take a badass viking warthog and make him a "cursed human?"



I'm not sure what genre it fell into. I just know you picked a beef with the guy promoting his game in one of the threads because they were humans that got turned anthro vs being naturally born anthro or something to that extent.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm not really sure what you're wanting at this point. I've said my piece and I wasn't the only one that observed your behavior.
> We don't have to continue the conversation if you don't want.



On one hand, I, too, would honestly prefer to agree to disagree as much I don't like that catchphrase. On the other, though, I'd really like an apology for these rather baseless accusations.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2022)

Guyzer0414 said:


> On one hand, I, too, would honestly prefer to agree to disagree as much I don't like that catchphrase. On the other, though, I'd really like an apology for these rather baseless accusations.



I will apologize for the snark I had earlier, but I can't apologize for my paraphrasing.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I will apologize for the snark I had earlier, but I can't apologize for my paraphrasing.



I don't accept, then.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 16, 2022)

My eyes are bleeding just trying to read this stupid ass drama.


----------



## Baalf (Aug 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm not sure what genre it fell into. I just know you picked a beef with the guy promoting his game in one of the threads because they were humans that got turned anthro vs being naturally born anthro or something to that extent.



Jitsu Squad is a beat-em-up, btw.

Here's the thing. I'm misanthropic. I don't have a high opinion of humans. The last thing I want from an ANTHRO character is a human connection, specifically, to be told that they're cursed humans. The game has a really charming art-style and looks really fun, but that one aspect bothers me because I cannot treat any of the characters as these charming anthros BECAUSE of that gimmick that, once again, adds NOTHING to the plot. From the beginning to the ending, in just about every cutscene, the characters are animals. That is generally why I buy anthro-starring games, both to play AS an anthro and to NOT play as a human. And, yes, the villains are also cursed humans, but still. Why ruin that furry aspect of your game with something that feels tacked on? I'm sorry, but that bothers me.

People keep telling me I'm SUPPOSED to relate to humans. That I'm SUPPOSED to be fine with all-human rosters, Kemonomimis, a story that villainizes EVERYTHING except humans and creatures just like them, or a plot that devalues the struggles of nature by making anyone who fights for nature as well as nature itself out to be evil and antagonistic, etc. Well I don't and I'm not. I'm misanthropic. I try to play games to get away from humans. I don't need my characters to be completely devoid of human traits (such as clothing and thumbs and whatnot). It's why I still like anthros. That, and I see an anthro, and I see the animal it's based off of more than I see human. But more often than not, games that star exclusively humans are not going to be enjoyable for me. I know I've said this a lot, but isn't this what the vent thread is for? To let off steam and find relief from what makes you frustrated? That's what I'm doing, and that was what Guyzer was doing.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> My eyes are bleeding just trying to read this stupid ass drama.



We're having a debate. There is no drama.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 16, 2022)

Jesus man. I'll vent. I hate this kind of shit.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 16, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Jesus man. I'll vent. I hate this kind of shit.



It was a debate.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 17, 2022)

Another unpleasant nightmare that is too graphic to vent about on a PG forum. Can't wait for this gross feeling to subside. Ick. 

Just why brain, why???


----------



## Baalf (Aug 17, 2022)

Rayd said:


>


...

...

... okay, I'll admit this was kind of funny. But seriously, I wasn't trying to force my opinions on to anyone. I was just letting off steam. Also I was trying to defend Guyzer


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 17, 2022)

Everyone needs to calm down. An honest-to-God debate occured just now on a thread explicitly marked "Venting Thread." Nobody was killed. It's one thing to blow things so far out of proportion as to be unrecognizable, but it's another thing now to start ganging up on someone who has only shown sympathy towards me. Nothing about this scenario matters because eventually we'll move on and start a brand new day.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 17, 2022)

I had a dream that I was given a rat by an autistic girl and now I can't stop thinking about rats.

I want rats.

In real life I have this stupid obsessive crush on this dumb bitch who happens to keep rats and does a lot a lot of good things for the rat keeping community. I met her years ago when I was young and impressionable and I associate almost everything with her. I lived vicariously through her before I had a fully formed identity.

I'm so fucked up. It's in no way her fault and I'm sorry I met her but I can't stop thinking about her.


----------



## Balskarr (Aug 17, 2022)

Guyzer0414 said:


> Everyone needs to calm down. An honest-to-God debate occured just now on a thread explicitly marked "Venting Thread." Nobody was killed. It's one thing to blow things so far out of proportion as to be unrecognizable, but it's another thing now to start ganging up on someone who has only shown sympathy towards me. Nothing about this scenario matters because eventually we'll move on and start a brand new day.


That was a debate? Could have fooled me. A debate usually has a topic and I don't feel like it really did. And as for "ganging up" on people? I saw more "ganging up" during the "debate" than after.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 17, 2022)

Rats are pretty cool animals. I wouldn't own one though, with their lifespans. Too depressing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2022)

The ChickeNow near me closed down. 
Fighting the first person I see today.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Aug 17, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> That was a debate? Could have fooled me. A debate usually has a topic and I don't feel like it really did. And as for "ganging up" on people? I saw more "ganging up" during the "debate" than after.



It started when I decided to post my own vent about something that was bothering me, someone posted an ad hominem remark in response, and then things spun out of control.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 17, 2022)

Lmao this thread


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Lmao this thread


I absolutely live for this shit tbh.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I absolutely live for this shit tbh.


"Can you imagine a world without the Vent Thread?"


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2022)

SirRob said:


> "Can you imagine a world without the Vent Thread?"


What the hell is up with that crazy rainbow?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> What the hell is up with that crazy rainbow?


Rainbows are gay dude, Hutz doesn’t swing that way


----------



## Baud (Aug 17, 2022)

The first person who seemed interested in me in a long time deleted his account out of nowhere while we were discussing the chance of meeting one of these days. Wonderful, back to loneliness.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 17, 2022)

I highly advise some people in this thread take a walk and enjoy nature. More time outside would do some of y’all untold good.


----------



## JozeffTech (Aug 17, 2022)

It's so freaking painful when someone tries to sound serious and scientific by saying "vorarephilia", but they miss some damn letters ("ra", rarely "re"), and end up with such masterpieces as "vorephilia", "voraphilia" and my personal favourite, "voreaphilia".
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Baud said:


> The first person who seemed interested in me in a long time deleted his account out of nowhere while we were discussing the chance of meeting one of these days. Wonderful, back to loneliness.


I understand you. I'm suffering from loneliness for a long time.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

JozeffTech said:


> It's so freaking painful when someone tries to sound serious and scientific by saying "vorarephilia", but they miss some damn letters ("ra", rarely "re"), and end up with such masterpieces as "vorephilia", "voraphilia" and my personal favourite, "voreaphilia".


They do come off as kinda tasteless that way, don't they?

.....okay I was just WAY too tempted


----------



## LameFox (Aug 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> What the hell is up with that crazy rainbow?


You get some weird light I guess when the sun is darker than the sky.


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 17, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I highly advise some people in this thread take a walk and enjoy nature. More time outside would do some of y’all untold good.


Stfu


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 17, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Rats are pretty cool animals. I wouldn't own one though, with their lifespans. Too depressing.



I had another dream about rats last night.

I was writing my own version of a Terry Pratchett story, "The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents."









						The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I was in the story and it was happening around me like a play. (There is a movie of the book being made in real life so I have rats on the brain.)


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 17, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Stfu


Shut up


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 18, 2022)

Who gets upset at being told to go enjoy nature. He's right. Going for a walk and senjoung nature is calming and a good way to destress


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 18, 2022)

I want to fucking punch this guy. Animals are not toys. Treat them with respect.


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I want to fucking punch this guy. Animals are not toys. Treat them with respect.


???


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Who gets upset at being told to go enjoy nature. He's right. Going for a walk and senjoung nature is calming and a good way to destress


Yeah all those people who say “touch grass” are just looking out for your wellbeing


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 18, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Yeah all those people who say “touch grass” are just looking out for your wellbeing



I though "touch grass" meant eat p*ssy.


My mistake (?)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 18, 2022)

Whoops I forgot, this is the argument thread. Sorry for attempting to actually be constructive, I'll leave


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 18, 2022)

My phone was not working yesterday. It was frustrating because: A. I use an app to clock in and out to work and make notes on the client. B. I take a Lyft right now so I wasn't able to get a ride until 20 minutes later when my phone worked, I did everything I needed to punch in directions before it crapped out again. I was glad that it was working when I got home because the Wifi wasn't working. Restarted my phone three times before it worked. Uggghhh. I really hope it isn't my phone. I've had it for only four years so it shouldn't be crapping out like this, right?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 18, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> My phone was not working yesterday. It was frustrating because: A. I use an app to clock in and out to work and make notes on the client. B. I take a Lyft right now so I wasn't able to get a ride until 20 minutes later when my phone worked, I did everything I needed to punch in directions before it crapped out again. I was glad that it was working when I got home because the Wifi wasn't working. Restarted my phone three times before it worked. Uggghhh. I really hope it isn't my phone. I've had it for only four years so it shouldn't be crapping out like this, right?


That sucks! If it's an iPhone I'd say "get an appointment at your nearest Apple store," but I don't know what the equivalent would be in Android-land or whatever. (I have the funniest history with Apple products - every single one I've needed to get replaced exactly once in the first 6 months, and then it's been fine. Pretty much all of the errors have been "huh, never seen that before, that's weird" things, too. But how smoothly these things have always worked out is part of why I stick with them.)

I honestly have no idea what the current life expectancy of electronics is. Hopefully this was a fluke and it'll behave for you going forward!


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 18, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> That sucks! If it's an iPhone I'd say "get an appointment at your nearest Apple store," but I don't know what the equivalent would be in Android-land or whatever. (I have the funniest history with Apple products - every single one I've needed to get replaced exactly once in the first 6 months, and then it's been fine. Pretty much all of the errors have been "huh, never seen that before, that's weird" things, too. But how smoothly these things have always worked out is part of why I stick with them.)
> 
> I honestly have no idea what the current life expectancy of electronics is. Hopefully this was a fluke and it'll behave for you going forward!


Yeah, the only thing I could think of it is to go to Verizon (My phone service) and see what they can do. I wanted to have an Apple phone but hearing about how it seemed to start crapping out after a year or so. But it could be just a myth? Not sure. But that is a bit funky. That and it was too expensive for me. Though my phone wasn't that cheap, but I liked having an android. I bought it when my Galaxy 8+ broke because I was terrible with my phone and it hit the concrete of a store I was in. Though I damaged this phone also but I bought a better case for it. 

I don't know either! I know some people that still has an early Galaxy phones from 6 and it still works for them. So I'm hoping that I can keep this phone for a long time until I have to get another one.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 18, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Yeah, the only thing I could think of it is to go to Verizon (My phone service) and see what they can do. I wanted to have an Apple phone but hearing about how it seemed to start crapping out after a year or so. But it could be just a myth? Not sure. But that is a bit funky. That and it was too expensive for me. Though my phone wasn't that cheap, but I liked having an android. I bought it when my Galaxy 8+ broke because I was terrible with my phone and it hit the concrete of a store I was in. Though I damaged this phone also but I bought a better case for it.


I'm only one person, but aside from the super weird bugs (which Apple just gave me a replacement phone for with minimum fuss - I'm talking things like "sound works on speakerphone calls but not when speakerphone is not turned on" and "phone reboots in circles at random intervals," neither of which is a common enough issue that the store people had any idea what the hell was up beyond "welp, can't fix it, have a replacement"), I've used iPhones for longer than I've lived in my house (moved here bit over 12 years ago) and I've never had any issues with phones giving up on me. I got my current phone because my old one was too old for Pokémon Go, and just ordered a new one so I can pass this phone on to hubby-dearest since his phone needs a replacement. Only problem mine has is a crack in the glass on front because muttcat decided to chew on it and managed to get it _just so_. (Best guess is his fang slipped off the corner of the glass screen protector and hit the phone front glass with force - what I get for getting a cheap-and-thus-minimal screen protector, I guess.) So far as I'm concerned Apple phones have been good to me. They absolutely are on the pricey side, though, not gonna lie.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> My phone was not working yesterday. It was frustrating because: A. I use an app to clock in and out to work and make notes on the client. B. I take a Lyft right now so I wasn't able to get a ride until 20 minutes later when my phone worked, I did everything I needed to punch in directions before it crapped out again. I was glad that it was working when I got home because the Wifi wasn't working. Restarted my phone three times before it worked. Uggghhh. I really hope it isn't my phone. I've had it for only four years so it shouldn't be crapping out like this, right?


1) Check your battery health. 4 years is a long time for Li batteries and depending on your charging habits, the battery can be worn much faster. Phone batteries have gotten better about regulating this over the years, but generally charging to max all the time, leaving it on chargers overnight, fast charging, and not using the dock the phone shipped with can take it's toll on batteries. They're a lot more particular than people think. Phone batteries going bad is particularly not good because they regulate all manner of voltages for the phone to do any of it's major processes. WiFi is one of the first things, in my experience, to be affected.

2) Check your storage. If you have a 64 gig device for example and you're at 6-8 or so gigs left, you need to start freeing up space because this affects WAY more than just not being able to save things or the device running slow. I've had entire services crash and lock up my entire phone because there was just too much on it for the OS to run and cache efficiently. To be honest, this is what sounds like your problems are stemming from. But I could be wrong.

3) Be careful with any drastic changes in temperature with your device. If you work somewhere that's fairly hot you can ever so slightly warp the board of your phone. Depending on the arrangement of things, the half a millimeter or whatever can cause shorts. This happened to an older device of mine. Specifically the WiFi chip. But this is like...an extreme instance.


----------



## Filter (Aug 18, 2022)

My cat is lethargic after getting his shots.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 19, 2022)

Filter said:


> My cat is lethargic after getting his shots.


Hopefully that’ll pass by the morning, at worst - if it seems more than you think is reasonable it’s never a bad idea to call your vet and ask, though. For mine it’s usually been less about the shots themselves and more about everything around it, like the vet trip, and in the last few years blood draws for yearly labwork.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 19, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I highly advise some people in this thread take a walk and enjoy nature. More time outside would do some of y’all untold good.


your advice is invalid. Nature is bad for you


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Whoops I forgot, this is the argument thread. Sorry for attempting to actually be constructive, I'll leave


"Who gets upset at being told to go enjoy nature" isn't constructive. Smityyyy's advice isn't constructive either. It's inflammatory. But it can certainly be spun as constructive, sure. Just like telling someone to calm down can be spun as constructive even though everyone knows it has the opposite effect.

It's like if I told you folks "y'all need Jesus"


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 19, 2022)

SirRob said:


> "Who gets upset at being told to go enjoy nature" isn't constructive. Smityyyy's advice isn't constructive either. It's inflammatory. But it can certainly be spun as constructive, sure. Just like telling someone to calm down can be spun as constructive even though everyone knows it has the opposite effect.
> 
> It's like if I told you folks "y'all need Jesus"


No you're proving the objective value of the advice, if you followed it you wouldn't get upset at being advised to get some fresh air.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 19, 2022)

with some people fresh air won't be enough to save them I'm afraid.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 19, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> with some people fresh air won't be enough to save them I'm afraid.


But you should at least try.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No you're proving the objective value of the advice, if you followed it you wouldn't get upset at being advised to get some fresh air.


It's true, you know. Just by being here is proof that my life is in shambles. If my mental health was sound and I was making the most of my time on this sweet earth, I certainly wouldn't be in this god-forsaken hellhole. That doesn't make the advice any less dickish though!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 19, 2022)

SirRob said:


> It's true, you know. Just by being here is proof that my life is in shambles. If my mental health was sound and I was making the most of my time on this sweet earth, I certainly wouldn't be in this god-forsaken hellhole. That doesn't make the advice any less dickish though!


I certainly get the feeling that advising to take a break from the internet is a touchy subject, but you're making it sound like it goes far beyond what anyone has said or suggested.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No you're proving the objective value of the advice, if you followed it you wouldn't get upset at being advised to get some fresh air.


----------



## Lordgwen (Aug 19, 2022)

Im thinking of skipping every other day of school(the ones thatre called "red days" here for me) since every class i have has nobody that really likes or knows me at all in them, and the class i have withmy best friend he skips school everyday anyways.... it makes me feel lonely and unwelcome.
Im to tired of this. I hate it. Im done. I want to go home but im scared if i ask ill be ridiculed and told no no matter what. and treated like a whiny autistic kid again.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 19, 2022)

i don't really recommend that


----------



## Lordgwen (Aug 19, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i don't really recommend that


Itd help my sanity. Plus my ex is in the "c" lunch i have and she was a manipulative cheating faking mentally-ill illness-faking sex-loving pos that only liked me simce i have a dick-


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 19, 2022)

Lordgwen said:


> Im thinking of skipping every other day of school(the ones thatre called "red days" here for me) since every class i have has nobody that really likes or knows me at all in them, and the class i have withmy best friend he skips school everyday anyways.... it makes me feel lonely and unwelcome.
> Im to tired of this. I hate it. Im done. I want to go home but im scared if i ask ill be ridiculed and told no no matter what. and treated like a whiny autistic kid again.



Hey, I know things seem really hard right now, but I really suggest sticking with school. I know it can be extremely painful, but looking back, you’ll regret taking too much time away from your education. Highschool is _never _easy and the kids are little shitheads. Try not to let their words upset you — each and every one of them is just as confused and insecure as you are.

Stick with it. It doesn’t feel important right now but someday you’ll be glad you stuck with it. If you’ve been given the blessing of an education for free — absolutely use it! Focus on your studies, join some clubs and/or extracurriculars, and try to just take it one day at a time.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I certainly get the feeling that advising to take a break from the internet is a touchy subject, but you're making it sound like it goes far beyond what anyone has said or suggested.


Oh yes, you should be careful interacting with me, I'm very unhinged! So maybe it's best that you don't reply to my comments for your own mental health.


----------



## Lordgwen (Aug 19, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Hey, I know things seem really hard right now, but I really suggest sticking with school. I know it can be extremely painful, but looking back, you’ll regret taking too much time away from your education. Highschool is _never _easy and the kids are little shitheads. Try not to let their words upset you — each and every one of them is just as confused and insecure as you are.
> 
> Stick with it. It doesn’t feel important right now but someday you’ll be glad you stuck with it. If you’ve been given the blessing of an education for free — absolutely use it! Focus on your studies, join some clubs and/or extracurriculars, and try to just take it one day at a time.


Thnx


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 19, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> your advice is invalid. Nature is bad for you


Only in Australia.
(It's kind of a standing joke between me and some people that Australia is essentially made of hostile nature. And, like... when you can have fucking funnel web spiders just casually wandering into your living room and have ticks that will kill your pets through slow paralysis, I think "hostile nature" isn't the worst description ever, yeah?)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 19, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Oh yes, you should be careful interacting with me, I'm very unhinged! So maybe it's best that you don't reply to my comments for your own mental health.


gooby pls


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 19, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Only in Australia.
> (It's kind of a standing joke between me and some people that Australia is essentially made of hostile nature. And, like... when you can have fucking funnel web spiders just casually wandering into your living room and have ticks that will kill your pets through slow paralysis, I think "hostile nature" isn't the worst description ever, yeah?)


Nope, Australia is home to every creature that wants to kill you. 
US is where weather is out to kill you, but is in competition with people who want to kill you faster because 'Merica.
Sweden just wants to kill through deliciousness and old age.  That's just unconventional and weird.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 19, 2022)

Six years ago my family left London because it was too expensive to continue living there. Terrible things have happened since then and I want desperately to move back but I don't know how. I've been crying and screaming in despair all night.






I heard this song and it just brought my memories of London back. I am so homesick I seriously want to end it.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 19, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm only one person, but aside from the super weird bugs (which Apple just gave me a replacement phone for with minimum fuss - I'm talking things like "sound works on speakerphone calls but not when speakerphone is not turned on" and "phone reboots in circles at random intervals," neither of which is a common enough issue that the store people had any idea what the hell was up beyond "welp, can't fix it, have a replacement"), I've used iPhones for longer than I've lived in my house (moved here bit over 12 years ago) and I've never had any issues with phones giving up on me. I got my current phone because my old one was too old for Pokémon Go, and just ordered a new one so I can pass this phone on to hubby-dearest since his phone needs a replacement. Only problem mine has is a crack in the glass on front because muttcat decided to chew on it and managed to get it _just so_. (Best guess is his fang slipped off the corner of the glass screen protector and hit the phone front glass with force - what I get for getting a cheap-and-thus-minimal screen protector, I guess.) So far as I'm concerned Apple phones have been good to me. They absolutely are on the pricey side, though, not gonna lie.


Yeah, I haven't had phone issues for a while. Software issues weren't a thing. Mostly dropping it because I would carry too many things and that was the victim of it. I have on memory of that happening when I just started college. I was holding too much crap in my arms and I put my phone between my books instead of being smart and shoving it into my pocket. It pretty much fell onto the sidewalk then into a huge puddle (It wasn't even a puddle, it was like a freaking lake honestly). That sucked so hard. So I vowed to take better care of my phone. And I've been trying but you know...Apparently didn't happen. 

Haha, that sucks about the screen protector. There's some good screen protectors and there are some that work...way to well. Meaning that it'll protect your phone but good luck typing or swiping. But that's good that Apple works well. Been hearing myths most of the time and friend's complaining about their phones that I decided to have an Android instead. I do like the aspects of Apple since I have an iPod (Two years old and I was able to put all the songs that I had from my 2008/2009 iPod). But, I wasn't sure about the phones. Especially at the time, I had enough to afford a crappy Android phone with Metro so I just got used to it.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> 1) Check your battery health. 4 years is a long time for Li batteries and depending on your charging habits, the battery can be worn much faster. Phone batteries have gotten better about regulating this over the years, but generally charging to max all the time, leaving it on chargers overnight, fast charging, and not using the dock the phone shipped with can take it's toll on batteries. They're a lot more particular than people think. Phone batteries going bad is particularly not good because they regulate all manner of voltages for the phone to do any of it's major processes. WiFi is one of the first things, in my experience, to be affected.
> 
> 2) Check your storage. If you have a 64 gig device for example and you're at 6-8 or so gigs left, you need to start freeing up space because this affects WAY more than just not being able to save things or the device running slow. I've had entire services crash and lock up my entire phone because there was just too much on it for the OS to run and cache efficiently. To be honest, this is what sounds like your problems are stemming from. But I could be wrong.
> 
> 3) Be careful with any drastic changes in temperature with your device. If you work somewhere that's fairly hot you can ever so slightly warp the board of your phone. Depending on the arrangement of things, the half a millimeter or whatever can cause shorts. This happened to an older device of mine. Specifically the WiFi chip. But this is like...an extreme instance.


1. Did that and it looked okay. I checked it the next day just to make sure and it was okay. But I understand about the charging. I try not to charge all that much but I do use it up until 5% some days. All I know, my mobile service was not working and my phone was pretty slow. 

2. I have a lot of storage since I mostly save my stuff on my SD card and Dropbox. I try to go through my phone and deleting photos and files I do need so that I won't have an issue. 

3. Ahh yes. I've been doing that carefully especially this week. It's been in to upper 90s and 100s so I've been trying to keep it in my pocket or my purse the best I can. I only one time in my life that I had to put my phone in the fridge. I'm sure it's not a good idea, but it helped.


----------



## Filter (Aug 19, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Hopefully that’ll pass by the morning, at worst - if it seems more than you think is reasonable it’s never a bad idea to call your vet and ask, though. For mine it’s usually been less about the shots themselves and more about everything around it, like the vet trip, and in the last few years blood draws for yearly labwork.


He's doing a little better today, but he's old and this hasn't happened before. Blood testing is scheduled for next week. They want to check his kidney and thyroid function. Trips to the vet have always been stressful for him.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 20, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Only in Australia.
> (It's kind of a standing joke between me and some people that Australia is essentially made of hostile nature. And, like... when you can have fucking funnel web spiders just casually wandering into your living room and have ticks that will kill your pets through slow paralysis, I think "hostile nature" isn't the worst description ever, yeah?)


Ah, but here the nature comes inside to kill you, so you might as well go outside anyway.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 20, 2022)

Filter said:


> He's doing a little better today, but he's old and this hasn't happened before. Blood testing is scheduled for next week. They want to check his kidney and thyroid function. Trips to the vet have always been stressful for him.


Aww, poor old man. Muttcat traveled very poorly (would soil himself in the carrier from stress unless I brought him in fasting) and most years required sedation to draw blood because he was bitey. Best guess is he learned to be quite so stressed out by travel from his mom, who was abandoned in a carrier so had every reason to be traumatized.


----------



## Foxridley (Aug 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


Where’d you get that gif? It’s really cute.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 20, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Where’d you get that gif? It’s really cute.











						Big Grin by Tienala on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				



Here's Phil to tell you more
























Here's half the vent thread half of the time > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Here's the other half > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok done


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Big Grin by Tienala on DeviantArt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not wrong


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 20, 2022)

(Speaking in general terms) and not about specific threads: I find it's the same old tired arguments that some people frequently make about "protecting the children" that gets a little tired for many of us - especially after hearing it for such a long while..... it's the same "broken record" arguments some people make - over and over again.

Honestly - children and their parents aren't _that_ fragile; if a parent is a good one -  then (I always say) that he/she should be able to monitor their child's exposure adequately enough to potentially mitigate their exposure to inappropriate content.... and in turn, they can take action (when needed) to prevent said exposure from happening - as that's what a parent should do.

It's not an entire community's job to protect your child all the time...... it's yours, as a parent.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 20, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> (Speaking in general terms) and not about specific threads: [...]


The most pointless thing ever written

An adult has significantly more power (physically, financially, authoritatively and socially) than a child. A child is not mature enough in any capacity to consent.
Defending people who sexually like this dynamic in any way is going to get others quite a bit more than a little miffed.

It does not matter whether or not a real child is used to produce it. The statement that making that type of art implicitly makes is that children can or should be viewed as sexual agents when clearly such a relationship would be extremely unhealthy for the child (and to some extent the adult). Its more important to understand that the ideas it represents are real, and the art is not just harmlessly saying "cute things are beautiful".

Choosing not to protect minors from that because you think its not your problem is irresponsible as fuck no matter how you dice it.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2022)

Plz don't talk about this here Connor the thread was locked for a reason lmao

If you wanna talk about it for hours on end you're free to DM me, I'd be happy to listen


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 21, 2022)

Today is just a roller coaster of ups, down, and thrown for loops.
Wife tells me how wet I am (post shower innuendo) and we need cuddle time because raining.  Then notified dad had stroke. Then notified close family friend went into labor early so her newborn is in NICU.  Son hurts leg.  Wife's mom and family are on vacay and sending gorgeous pics back.  my mom going crazy.    dad overnighting in hospital with minimal insurance.  My work insurance is pushing back on paying for glasses.  Finally get everything planned and stable, area starts flooding and i get a panic attack.

I love chaos, but good lord this is a lot at once!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 21, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Plz don't talk about this here Connor the thread was locked for a reason lmao


I'm making some follow up thoughts to several discussions that I was having earlier in a few other threads.... and as I said, I was addressing no specific threads on here: 


Connor J. Coyote said:


> (Speaking in general terms) and not about specific threads



Which is why it's written here in the vent thread in a general context. You're free to ignore it if you feel it's not worth your time however.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm making some follow up thoughts to several discussions that I was having earlier in a few other threads.... and as I said, I was addressing no specific threads on here:
> 
> 
> Which is why it's written here in the vent thread in a general context. You're free to ignore it if you feel it's not worth your time however.


It’s not a general context even if you brand it as such. It’s blatantly in the context of the closed thread and arguing over that isn’t going to convince anyone other than yourself. I don’t mind continuing the topic, but the forum staff does, so please do not push that, because I don’t wanna see you get banned. Again if you want to talk more about it, just send a note privately, just so you can speak your mind without repercussion.


----------



## Diamond Man (Aug 21, 2022)

You know what? If we want to be fair about this whole thing, then neither side should be allowed to talk about this. I'm not bringing the specific argument back (I guess it's against the rules to have a different opinion sometimes, apparently.), just more about this. If one side is allowed to talk about this, then it basically asks for this subject, especially since there are people that don't want to feel silence against what is censorship (i mean, not that kind but you know I guess).

Edit: Only exception is if it's legally required and/or maybe reporting? Don't know for sure.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 21, 2022)

Generally when a thread is locked, it isn't a good idea to continue the same line of discussion elsewhere. Speaking generally. About nothing specific. Generally.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 21, 2022)

Sister: dad has internal bleeding.  What do we do if he dies?
Me: Funeral, burial, transfers.  Take care of mom.
Sister: A, I'm serious.  Why can't you be more serious?
Me: S***.  I'll have to update my clearance paperwork...
Sister: You are a cold b**ch.
Me: Crap.  Most of my military references are deceased.
Sister: this is dad!
Me: fine having a going away party and that's the final offer.
Sister: stupid b***ch.

My wife is laughing at my humor.  What a day this is.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 21, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Today is just a roller coaster of ups, down, and thrown for loops.
> Wife tells me how wet I am (post shower innuendo) and we need cuddle time because raining.  Then notified dad had stroke. Then notified close family friend went into labor early so her newborn is in NICU.  Son hurts leg.  Wife's mom and family are on vacay and sending gorgeous pics back.  my mom going crazy.    dad overnighting in hospital with minimal insurance.  My work insurance is pushing back on paying for glasses.  Finally get everything planned and stable, area starts flooding and i get a panic attack.
> 
> I love chaos, but good lord this is a lot at once!


Wow, I'm sorry that's happening to you. That's a lot to take in especially mentally.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 21, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Wow, I'm sorry that's happening to you. That's a lot to take in especially mentally.


Dark humor and sarcasm.  Lots of chocolate


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 22, 2022)

My violent, selfish, and psychotic drug addict brother attempted suicide I guess.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 22, 2022)

The toaster wasn't working right, so I have to warm up my Waffle in the microwave and it wasn't as good as it usually is.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 22, 2022)

Boss: She's the engineer on this project, so you may want to go easy.
Pilot: that time of month?
Boss: your funeral.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 22, 2022)

Trash everywhere, in the small parks across the street, on the side of the road, there's even vegan vagrants judging by the packagings left scattered in a few particular bushes; that or they're just regular assholes who happen to also be vegan, and will go to Hell regardless

Also they've made the bus lane in one big avenue much wider, not enough for two buses to pass but ostensibly to reduce the number of car lanes. It makes life easier for absolutely no one, and less convenient for most, but apparently that doesn't matter to these out of touch dipshits!

This city keeps finding new creative ways to be a bullshit


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 22, 2022)

My mom has been a real fucking bitch lately. She wants all the money I'm making with commissions yet she screams at me when I want to work on them. I'm getting really tired of her shit. I don't want to give her a dime but she threatens to take my belongings.


----------



## rekcerW (Aug 22, 2022)

i don't know what's bringing this on, but i miss my uncle. it was totally out of nowhere when my mom phoned and told me he passed away. we had to clean his place out, that was the only time i've ever saw my father falter like that. he didn't want to go down into the basement where it happened, there wasn't a fucking chance i'd let him go alone so we went together. it was the exposed floor joists in the laundry room where he tied the noose, there was still blood. his roommate was the one that saw him, the last time i saw her was when i was a kid, she took me to mcdonald's; i'd always wondered how she'd been. he had a hard life, a very hard life, but damn... my grandma didn't wait too much longer after him from cancer.. she outlived him. i cannot handle family dying, fuck.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 22, 2022)

rekcerW said:


> i don't know what's bringing this on, but i miss my uncle. it was totally out of nowhere when my mom phoned and told me he passed away. we had to clean his place out, that was the only time i've ever saw my father falter like that. he didn't want to go down into the basement where it happened, there wasn't a fucking chance i'd let him go alone so we went together. it was the exposed floor joists in the laundry room where he tied the noose, there was still blood. his roommate was the one that saw him, the last time i saw her was when i was a kid, she took me to mcdonald's; i'd always wondered how she'd been. he had a hard life, a very hard life, but damn... my grandma didn't wait too much longer after him from cancer.. she outlived him. i cannot handle family dying, fuck.


Eh, it's not easy, but my condolences. For me, it helps to remember the good times you had with them and maybe reach to other people they were close with to get to know them and help them out with their grief; I think it's easier to deal with the loss of someone you love with others, whether it's friends, family, or other loved ones.

It's also important to spend all time you have with the people you care about who are still alive since you never know how much they, or you, have left either.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 22, 2022)

Chomby said:


> My mom has been a real fucking bitch lately. She wants all the money I'm making with commissions yet she screams at me when I want to work on them. I'm getting really tired of her shit. I don't want to give her a dime but she threatens to take my belongings.


Time to start working on moving out. 

Yep, it's going to be hard, yes it's going to cost money that you probably don't have right now, and yes your mother will probably feel some sort of way about you just leaving her.

But it's gotta happen because that relationship sounds beyond toxic.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 22, 2022)

Why do all of the anti vaxers and conspiracy theorists connect to my line? Please. Just go back to talking about your bill!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 22, 2022)

Chomby said:


> My mom has been a real fucking bitch lately. She wants all the money I'm making with commissions yet she screams at me when I want to work on them. I'm getting really tired of her shit. I don't want to give her a dime but she threatens to take my belongings.


I swear to god if she's funneling it to him...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 22, 2022)

Chomby said:


> My mom has been a real fucking bitch lately. She wants all the money I'm making with commissions yet she screams at me when I want to work on them. I'm getting really tired of her shit. I don't want to give her a dime but she threatens to take my belongings.


That's not a good situation, though if she is paying all the expenses, she is entitled something towards rent. 

Moving out is the long-term solution, but maybe negotiating with her about paying a portion of what you make might calm things down. If you're covering all your expenses and some of the rent, though, then she could ease up.

Sorry about your brother.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 22, 2022)

Physical Therapy - I had surgery on my right little finger for Dupuytren's Contracture on the 4th of this month. Now the bandages are gone and the splint is off so consequently, I have to do PT on that finger to get it moving properly again. The odd issue is that my finger feels tight on the extensor tendon, the back of the finger. Anyway, I'm glad to have what movement I have at the moment but I hope it gets better with time and therapy. Another possible source of immobility may be the slight swelling in that finger, making the skin tight.

I would post or link to an image but I don't want to be accused of posting gore. Yeah, it looks that bad.

Oh well, eleven more appointments.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm frequently under the impression that no one cares about my feelings. It makes me wanna leave or tell people off because I'm not good at managing my emotions.

Any time I get a negative reaction to anything I do I feel shot down and it ruins my mood for a while. I feel like people see me as a nobody. Lower class.

Logically I know it's not that deep (probably), but the pain is still there and I feel like I'm going to boil over at any moment.

I'm really tired of my autistic bullshit. I don't know who I dislike more: Myself or other people.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 23, 2022)

Copy and pasting this post from another thread (and deleted the original post) since it fits better over here.

Been looking for a job that's better than what I have but I've never been able to get an interview.

Been working as a courtesy clerk for 3 months and I hate this job. I wasn't expecting to get a good job right away in this economy, even with my Bachelor's Degree in English, but I'm still really disappointed.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 23, 2022)

TidesofFate said:


> Copy and pasting this post from another thread (and deleted the original post) since it fits better over here.
> 
> Been looking for a job that's better than what I have but I've never been able to get an interview.
> 
> Been working as a courtesy clerk for 3 months and I hate this job. I wasn't expecting to get a good job right away in this economy, even with my Bachelor's Degree in English, but I'm still really disappointed.


IT and medical fields are really where the money is right now, but even then, no one is really hiring.  It is very much still a just in time economy, so the emphasis is on having multiple skills with actually very little to no experience.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2022)

Regards the above discussion, I am pretty good at securing and performing in job interviews.
Unfortunately I think the type of job experience I have is very different to what you're looking for @TidesofFate  , so _I am not sure _whether my advice is transferable. 

It could be useful if you post an anonymised version of your résumé, and describe what sort of positions you are applying for. 
If you are keen to learn new skills (assuming you weren't taught this in your Bachelor's), then LaTeX can be a useful platform for typesetting professional documents. 








						LaTeX - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




@Kellan Meig'h I hope you heal well from the surgery.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 23, 2022)

TidesofFate said:


> Copy and pasting this post from another thread (and deleted the original post) since it fits better over here.
> 
> Been looking for a job that's better than what I have but I've never been able to get an interview.
> 
> Been working as a courtesy clerk for 3 months and I hate this job. I wasn't expecting to get a good job right away in this economy, even with my Bachelor's Degree in English, but I'm still really disappointed.


Tried getting your hands a little dirty and working in a more physically demanding job if possible? Like driving forklifts, Logistics, welding, construction or the like. People with such experiences and qualifications are always needed and always in demand.


----------



## Filter (Aug 23, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Aww, poor old man. Muttcat traveled very poorly (would soil himself in the carrier from stress unless I brought him in fasting) and most years required sedation to draw blood because he was bitey. Best guess is he learned to be quite so stressed out by travel from his mom, who was abandoned in a carrier so had every reason to be traumatized.


When I lived in an apartment, my landlord had his species listed as "Mancoon" rather than Maine Coon. XD

Aww... sorry to hear about your kitty's traumatic experience. Mine has never liked the carrier either. At least not for the first few miles. After that, he often calms down and sleeps. The vet is recommending that I give him a mild sedative before the appointment, as he tried to scratch them last time.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 24, 2022)

When coworkers get too comfortable and start revealing how ignorant they are...

"They're disabled so they don't think like we do..."

Oof.
Big oof.
That's not...
No...

Imma ask my manager about this one.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 24, 2022)

I love German shepherds and Dobermans and Cane Corsos and Rottweilers and bull terriers and Belgian Mallies but I am not very experienced with dogs and I don't think I could ever raise one. Especially since I love the "scary" and potentially dangerous breeds that need obedience training and shit.

I get on better with cats. That's something I guess.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 24, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> When coworkers get too comfortable and start revealing how ignorant they are...
> 
> "They're disabled so they don't think like we do..."
> 
> ...


It's an area of concern, for sure.

Good of you to pick it up.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 24, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Physical Therapy - I had surgery on my right little finger for Dupuytren's Contracture on the 4th of this month. Now the bandages are gone and the splint is off so consequently, I have to do PT on that finger to get it moving properly again. The odd issue is that my finger feels tight on the extensor tendon, the back of the finger. Anyway, I'm glad to have what movement I have at the moment but I hope it gets better with time and therapy. Another possible source of immobility may be the slight swelling in that finger, making the skin tight.
> 
> I would post or link to an image but I don't want to be accused of posting gore. Yeah, it looks that bad.
> 
> Oh well, eleven more appointments.


I hope you get the full range of motion back and recovery quickly. Take care.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 24, 2022)

I understand the value of hard word and having a good life philosophy but I can never be comfortable. Every time I do I start to feel empty.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 24, 2022)

Fucking, my work is so stupid. And I mean, really stupid. They tried to say that my client doesn't need morphine because that makes him unable to eat and stay awake. I'm glad the nurse told the daughter the truth because I was beyond pissed that they even suggested that when they aren't freaking nurses or doctors. And the nurse pretty much said, 'In my 15 years of working in this profession, I'm sorry to say that they don't know a thing that they are talking about'. My client was like this before morphine was introduced. I know that they are trying to have him gain weight because he is way skinny. Like, you see his ribs poking out and his legs are frail and locked due to arthritis. But I don't think they understand. He has his days where he is awake and we watch a movie or football all the way through without sleeping but he has his days that he is tired. I talked to his daughter about his medication and it sounded like the one that makes him sleep during the day needs to be taken at night. But it's not my decision. They should be really consulting the nurse about his medications because it just sounds like some of them need to be switched what time to take it and what milligrams he needs. He has back pain now and can't really move without him getting frustrated due to the pain. But I'm just floored that the office even did that. What the hell are they trying to do? 

If I didn't need this job, I would fucking quit. They haven't been the greatest since I started. Totally disregarding the hours I said to work. Disregarded the places that I can work. When I had supposed meningitis in July, they would keep asking me to work even though I would give them doctor's notes that I can't work because I felt like I was dying and was in so much pain. I was lucky that I was already on sleeping pills because I would've not slept at all. All I can say, is that my head felt like knives were going through it and I was bed bound for a week and a half. I told them this and yet, they kept calling and asking if I can pick up a shift. It took my husband telling them that I can't work and that I needed to rest. It was ridiculous. I'm only working here because my resume is shit and I need more experience while I'm going to school to become a medical assistant. 

I really miss my old job at a disability program.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 25, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I love German shepherds and Dobermans and Cane Corsos and Rottweilers and bull terriers and Belgian Mallies but I am not very experienced with dogs and I don't think I could ever raise one. Especially since I love the "scary" and potentially dangerous breeds that need obedience training and shit.
> 
> I get on better with cats. That's something I guess.


I love dobies, pibbles, and Chinese crested dogs, and would love to own one one day. It’s important to note, though, that _all_ dogs are potentially dangerous, and _all_ dogs require obedience training if you want them to be a positive presence in your family. Doesn’t make the dog happy to be given no direction, either.

Like, example of small dog exhibiting dangerous behavior in part due to lack of training: 




Until I can have a dog, I’ll just continue training the cat, though. Pretty easy to teach them to sit, and she’s really good on a lead most of the time.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 25, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I love dobies, pibbles, and Chinese crested dogs, and would love to own one one day. It’s important to note, though, that _all_ dogs are potentially dangerous, and _all_ dogs require obedience training if you want them to be a positive presence in your family. Doesn’t make the dog happy to be given no direction, either.
> 
> Like, example of small dog exhibiting dangerous behavior in part due to lack of training:
> 
> ...


He he keety what kind?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 25, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> He he keety what kind?


I have a 12-year-old ragdoll, and my 15-year-old muttcat passed away earlier this year. Want to get a ragdoll kitten but can’t afford it at the moment.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 25, 2022)

I feel so bad for the customers that have to put up with me when I'm still learning. 

It will hopefully be seared into my mind now but still. Poor guy waited for 1:20 for me just to find out 'woops we can't actually get that service in your area! Wrong department!' 

I obviously didn't say it like that but oof. I feel so bad for letting him down he waited so long. And the thing didn't decline his address either. It showed me all the deals for the address!

Blegh.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 25, 2022)

Interesting letter from my prescription drug provider. They noticed I was prescribed an opiate (Tylenol 500mg with Codeine 30, 30 tablets, no refills after my finger surgery) and spent two pages, double sided of text, warning me of the use of opiates. Gave me numbers I could call for help or intervention, yadda yadda. The last time I was prescribed this was 2019 when I had surgery for my gall bladder. Ya know, back then, same letter, more or less. I called the Optum RX home office and gave my rep there a verbal reaming for wasting my insurance money on labor, paper, envelopes and postage.

I could see if I were being prescribed hundreds of pills per month every month, yeah, that's an addiction issue. 30 tablets after a surgery? Come on . . . I realize Indiana has an opioid problem but hey, learn when to give advice and when to keep your mouth shut, save the company and *my* insurance some cash.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 25, 2022)

Least they don't give you Narcan with every single refill


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 25, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I love dobies, pibbles, and Chinese crested dogs, and would love to own one one day. It’s important to note, though, that _all_ dogs are potentially dangerous, and _all_ dogs require obedience training if you want them to be a positive presence in your family. Doesn’t make the dog happy to be given no direction, either.
> 
> Like, example of small dog exhibiting dangerous behavior in part due to lack of training:
> 
> ...



It's true that all dogs can be dangerous and need training but big dogs are capable of doing more damage to humans. Because they're bigger and stronger, obviously. I get your point, though.

Edit: I FUCKING *NEED* THIS DOG.









						Dogs Trust - Tulip
					

Looking at Tulip @dogstrust #rehomeadog




					www.dogstrust.org.uk
				




(English Bull Terriers rule.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 26, 2022)

Ok working with a hangover headache.  Not enough aspirin for this.  First ticket is guaranteed operator error and now I'm looking up maximum doses of motrin and tylenol..


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Aug 26, 2022)

homesickkkkkk


----------



## Baalf (Aug 26, 2022)

I @#$%ing hate my life.

I had just bought a new computer a few days ago, and it was supposed to come today. I was at home with my parents, happily waiting for it to come, excited to recieve it

We had two cars parked by our home, our front door was wide open and our dining room light was on, and the UPS driver who was supposed to deliver my computer MADE NO @#$%ING ATTEMPT TO CHECK IF ANYONE WAS HOME!!! He just walked up to our OPEN front door, slapped on the sticker that said "Durr, Sowy! We miss u!" and DROVE OFF!!! People were CLEARLY home, and he made NO ATTEMPT to check!

What's worse, I tried calling their number, and all I get is a robot that's IMPOSSIBLE to deal with so that I can be sent to a real person. I tried filing a complaint on their website, putting in the tracking info, and they said "durr, sowy! your package is not eligable for a claim." It's been one @#$% YOU after another!

Why me. Why always me?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 26, 2022)

Not getting into exact details, but yesterday WalMart pretty much screwed me over.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

I’m so pissed off at everything. I just want to be alone for like, a week. That’d be amazing.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 26, 2022)

Quick vent: I hate a small change that has been done and I was unaware of...
now I can't keep my signature tiddy as I already have it becasue apparently they reduced the line limit.... now if I update my signature I'll have to make it more compact deleting the little spacing and imo would become uglier/harder to read.

first the devilish trolls posting nasty horrible pics and forcing the uploads into being disabled, and now this.. /end of rant


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 26, 2022)

Well, mark edamame down as a food I simply can't handle.

Two days after eating it I'm getting face tingling.

This one will at least go away with time, but food shouldn't do that, period.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 26, 2022)

thats on stomach causeing problems for my dad as well

if what we found was right, they are a type of soy bean


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 27, 2022)

Flies are assholes. Wouldn’t be half as annoying if they didn’t keep landing on me. There’s square meter after square meter of non-people landing space, but you go for ME? Rude!


----------



## ben909 (Aug 27, 2022)

some flys do target things to land on
...
tries turning you into a frog to handle your fly problem


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 27, 2022)

ben909 said:


> some flys do target things to land on
> ...
> tries turning you into a frog to handle your fly problem


I need the cat to be ten years younger. She’s quite the fly hunter when she wants to be, but at twelve she’d rather just hang out and chill most of the time. Fly just landed on her foot where she’s lying next to me, and she can’t be bothered.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 27, 2022)

tries getting younger POTION... but knows it won't work (sorry if the games response sounds insensitive)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 27, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I need the cat to be ten years younger. She’s quite the fly hunter when she wants to be, but at twelve she’d rather just hang out and chill most of the time. Fly just landed on her foot where she’s lying next to me, and she can’t be bothered.


A salt swatter is strangely satisfying.

OH GOD THERE IS NO COFFEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 27, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> A salt swatter is strangely satisfying.
> 
> OH GOD THERE IS NO COFFEEEEEEEEEEE


We have this electric tennis racket shaped bug zapper thing, but I swear the little bastards go into hiding, just to come back out soon as I put it away. Though I admit I’m also not great at sneaking up on them.

And some of them are freaking super flies. They fly into the swatter, I see it go zot, and they fly off. FFS. How even?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 27, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I @#$%ing hate my life.
> 
> I had just bought a new computer a few days ago, and it was supposed to come today. I was at home with my parents, happily waiting for it to come, excited to recieve it
> 
> ...


I felt this one in the chest. I'd have been *HOT *if that happened. Especially a damn computer? Oh _HELL _no. And it's always for the shit you really want right?
I know that UPS drivers are on an insanely tight schedule and are monitored constantly, but you are expected to *check* if the recipient is home. That's the literally bare minimum you are to do if you are not driving.

It seems like the fucker just didn't care. I hate being inconvenienced through someone's apathy on the job.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 27, 2022)

So the upper echelon team has been doing fuckall and backing us up for a while, two of my coworkers went to do the job themselves, resulting in a gigantic workload being dumped on us today, a SATURDAY, when we're understaffed and can't really go extra
Not only is it saturday but I also was asked to work on my day off this week which a demon inspired me to accept. Next week will be the same in that regard too.
The sheet with the extra hours I've worked during the week was already sent yesterday as yesterday, as far as I was concerned, there was no way I would stay extra on a SATURDAY as this almost never happens; so I might've done the extra chore for free. Oh yay!
Does it end there? oh boy I hoped so, hadn't eaten anything all day and was exhausted to the point of tremors. And it would have if there hadn't been someone to kamikaze into the tunnel, or another truck ran out of fuel under the tunnel, or the tunnel just gave up and something collapsed on its own again (because yes that's something that happens)
So the tunnel was closed. Had to find a different way which sucked ass. On the way a large German trailer tried shutting down this one too, but it was possible to drive around it. After some time being stuck in the traffic jam it created.
Does it end there? yus


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 27, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> We have this electric tennis racket shaped bug zapper thing, but I swear the little bastards go into hiding, just to come back out soon as I put it away. Though I admit I’m also not great at sneaking up on them.
> 
> And some of them are freaking super flies. They fly into the swatter, I see it go zot, and they fly off. FFS. How even?


I now have a cute pink salt swatter so i can create flak.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Aug 27, 2022)

ugh why does my bf have to live so far away

last time I saw him was like a month or 2 ago 

I don't want him to live in the same state as me or my neighborhood bc of risks, but I want him to live at least close enough to where we can actively meet up , when I'm not paranoid to death


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 28, 2022)

I am autistic but I think I've developed PTSD because of all the shit I've been in the last few years. Also I have PMDD and when I'm ovulating I feel like the whole world is against me (it's hormonal.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I am autistic but I think I've developed PTSD because of all the shit I've been in the last few years. Also I have PMDD and when I'm ovulating I feel like the whole world is against me (it's hormonal.)



The way I've been able to handle it is by accepting it. Accepting the next week or so is gonna be absolute shit and I won't have any energy to do anything I enjoy and just wait for it to go away. TnT 

It's not fair, but just try to stay strong!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 29, 2022)

We caught a mouse with a glue trap, but it chose to shed its hair and escape.

I need a kitty!


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> We caught a mouse with a glue trap, but it chose to shed its hair and escape.
> 
> I need a kitty!


Glue traps are inhumane and if you think it's okay to torture animals, you don't deserve a cat.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 29, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Glue traps are inhumane and if you think it's okay to torture animals, you don't deserve a cat.


There’s a thousand better ways to say “you should have used a different kind of trap.” There’s no reason to assume there was any malicious intent behind the choice of trap.

Like… cats arguably aren’t a very humane choice of mouse trap, either. They’re a decent deterrent, in some cases (ferrets scream “not a good place to be” even more to most small vermin - ferret droppings can actually be used to keep them away to some extent), but domestic cats tend to not go for the quick clean kill a lot of the time. Mine certainly doesn’t when she goes after bugs.

Not that I think Minerva was making the cat comment very seriously.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 29, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> There’s a thousand better ways to say “you should have used a different kind of trap.” There’s no reason to assume there was any malicious intent behind the choice of trap.
> 
> Like… cats arguably aren’t a very humane choice of mouse trap, either. They’re a decent deterrent, in some cases (ferrets scream “not a good place to be” even more to most small vermin - ferret droppings can actually be used to keep them away to some extent), but domestic cats tend to not go for the quick clean kill a lot of the time. Mine certainly doesn’t when she goes after bugs.
> 
> Not that I think Minerva was making the cat comment very seriously.


I am having the mother and father and bastard uncle of bad days.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 29, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Glue traps are inhumane and if you think it's okay to torture animals, you don't deserve a cat.


I wasn't expecting a rodent.  I live in a desert, so scorpions, beetles, lizards, roaches -sure.  They are way too resistant to anything else  and the chems that will kill them screw our water supplies.  which is why Orkin uses glue traps.  I can release outside with mineral water. 

Wasn't expecting mouse fur when I woke up.  That is a whole different world of problems because now we get to deal with snakes, camel spiders, and feral animals.  just a wee bit worse.



quoting_mungo said:


> There’s a thousand better ways to say “you should have used a different kind of trap.” There’s no reason to assume there was any malicious intent behind the choice of trap.
> 
> Like… cats arguably aren’t a very humane choice of mouse trap, either. They’re a decent deterrent, in some cases (ferrets scream “not a good place to be” even more to most small vermin - ferret droppings can actually be used to keep them away to some extent), but domestic cats tend to not go for the quick clean kill a lot of the time. Mine certainly doesn’t when she goes after bugs.
> 
> Not that I think Minerva was making the cat comment very seriously.


I love cats,  but no, a cat would trash my house after a mouse.
I set up some catch and hold from the hardware store but kind of afraid what will be caught by them.  i'm at least up to date on rabies and had bubonic plague already.  that's actually what concerns me most since Texas and New Mexico still have them as a problem.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 29, 2022)

I think for the first time my hemorrhoid's made me anemic(?). 
They had a hard time healing properly and I just assumed my fatigue was from stress at work but nope. I was like a zombie these last few days.
I have slightly more energy than I did yesterday, but I also woke up at 4:30 pm... 
so... 

I dunno. XD 
Let's see how badly this messes with my sleep schedule.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I think for the first time my hemorrhoid's made me anemic(?).
> They had a hard time healing properly and I just assumed my fatigue was from stress at work but nope. I was like a zombie these last few days.
> I have slightly more energy than I did yesterday, but I also woke up at 4:30 pm...
> so...
> ...



I bleed everytime I use the bathroom so I sympathize.


----------



## Lenago (Aug 29, 2022)

Had a client pass by my register asking if we had plans to make automated cash registers, complaining that the lines can be long. I just looked at everyone working hard and just wanted to respond

"Ohh yeah, that would be nice, i mean everyone is working their best, this is their first job, some need the money to ya know, make a living and all. But sure we should make it more automated, fire some staff and make the unemployment problem with the youth and general worse, just so YOU dont have to wait 5 minutes in a line. Yeah good stuff there pal"

Wish some people with think a bit more on what dammage, 5 minutes of convinience can cause to some workers that do need the job to move forward


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I wasn't expecting a rodent.  I live in a desert, so scorpions, beetles, lizards, roaches -sure.  They are way too resistant to anything else  and the chems that will kill them screw our water supplies.  which is why Orkin uses glue traps.  I can release outside with mineral water.
> 
> Wasn't expecting mouse fur when I woke up.  That is a whole different world of problems because now we get to deal with snakes, camel spiders, and feral animals.  just a wee bit worse.
> 
> ...


If you have a friend who owns a cat or ferret, it’s maybe worth seeing if placing some used litter at strategic (likely entry points) locations will make the mice feel like passing your place up? But I doubt that will discourage any of the other pests.

Am rather amused by the idea of glue traps pre-treated with cat urine now, though.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 30, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I am autistic but I think I've developed PTSD because of all the shit I've been in the last few years. Also I have PMDD and when I'm ovulating I feel like the whole world is against me (it's hormonal.)


So sorry to hear that. I have all three of those.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 30, 2022)

Lenago said:


> Had a client pass by my register asking if we had plans to make automated cash registers, complaining that the lines can be long. I just looked at everyone working hard and just wanted to respond
> 
> "Ohh yeah, that would be nice, i mean everyone is working their best, this is their first job, some need the money to ya know, make a living and all. But sure we should make it more automated, fire some staff and make the unemployment problem with the youth and general worse, just so YOU dont have to wait 5 minutes in a line. Yeah good stuff there pal"
> 
> Wish some people with think a bit more on what dammage, 5 minutes of convinience can cause to some workers that do need the job to move forward


My dad refuses to use automated registers just for this reason.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 30, 2022)

To play devil's advocate, I don't think having self checkouts isn't going to take anyone's job. They have people they pay to stand by and assist/approve things, plus maintenance of the machine in general. There will always be people who require assistance with bagging too. I do like how it reduces congestion and it helps combat the unrealistic expectation companies like to shove onto workers. Like staying 30+ minutes after closing because there are still lines...  It's essentially picking up for some of the slack for all the call-offs they keep getting. XD


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 30, 2022)

I believe self checkout counters _can_ be a means to take jobs away. It can also be a way to reduce the physical strain on employees that would otherwise be getting RSI from scanning groceries all day, or a way to serve more customers with less square footage, particularly if it's the type of self checkout system that lets the customer check out a scanner when entering the store and scanning their groceries as they go.

Like... the self checkout/self scan at the large grocery store I usually go to takes up about the same space as two regular lanes, but can check out like... maybe eight people? The regular lanes are almost always fully staff unless we're there at really low traffic hours. While they don't always have a dedicated employee babysitting the self checkout area (a lot of the time I think the customer service/betting counter is staffed with two people and they come out if the terminals summon them, for instance), I doubt it would create more jobs to have regular lanes instead of those self checkout stations. Similar with the slightly smaller store that has replaced like one regular lane with three or four scanner checkout stations. 

It depends on what the company wants to make of it, is the bottom line. Having the little self-scan handles when walking around the store means I can pack my groceries as I go and _that_ is the convenience I most enjoy - especially if I'm trying to keep a distance from other people (a lot less clogging up of people by the checkouts). The self checkouts at places that just have you pull up your cart and scan items one by one are just tedious and I could as soon do without them - in most cases an employee would be so much faster at scanning those items anyway, and I could be standing at the end of the conveyor bagging my shit as they were scanning instead of having to awkwardly scan and bag my stuff at the same time. (IKEA especially sucks for this, as much as I otherwise like them - self checkout plus huge unwieldy flatpacks FTL.)

Being more efficient with the square footage is honestly going to be a growing priority looking into the future. There's finite amounts of land in locations favorable to retail. If you only have so much space to fit your store into, being smart about how you use it will sooner or later become necessary to fill the needs of an expanding customer base. (In theory I really like the system some grocery store chains here have where you basically order your food online, people at the store put things together, and they have lockers in the wall facing the parking lot so people don't even have to go inside to get their shopping. It's just not available at my local stores, and certain items (like produce) kind of need a comment field to let you specify details. Like, I don't like my bananas browning, and I don't buy apples with missing stems.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> There’s a thousand better ways to say “you should have used a different kind of trap.” There’s no reason to assume there was any malicious intent behind the choice of trap.
> 
> Like… cats arguably aren’t a very humane choice of mouse trap, either. They’re a decent deterrent, in some cases (ferrets scream “not a good place to be” even more to most small vermin - ferret droppings can actually be used to keep them away to some extent), but domestic cats tend to not go for the quick clean kill a lot of the time. Mine certainly doesn’t when she goes after bugs.
> 
> Not that I think Minerva was making the cat comment very seriously.



I had humane mouse traps for getting mice. Mostly they worked, but one time there was just a chewed-off mouse leg left inside one of them. 

Very uncertain what caused it. 

I'm pretty sure all the mice I ever humanely put back in the woods were immediately eaten by owls anyway...but good for the owls I guess?


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I had humane mouse traps for getting mice. Mostly they worked, but one time there was just a chewed-off mouse leg left inside one of them.
> 
> Very uncertain what caused it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure all the mice I ever humanely put back in the woods were immediately eaten by owls anyway...but good for the owls I guess?


Owls are cool.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My dad refuses to use automated registers just for this reason.


It's a give that some item you scan, won't scan. Then the very put-out cashier has to come over and help you scan the item or he/she has to put in the code manually. I always use the self-check when buying beer or liquor. That way, they have to do that part and remove the theft cap from the bottle for me.

5 Below, a discount clearing house, has no checkers. We went into one that just opened only to find the self-checkout only situation. Two of five items wouldn't scan, so we had to wait for someone to come from the back to help. We aren't going back.

(edit) And yes, sefl-checkout is meant to delete jobs for the bottom line. Any service requirements for the self checkout lanes are present in the staffed checkout lanes. The missing item is the cashier.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 30, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I bleed everytime I use the bathroom so I sympathize.



It's okay.

I like the pain.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 31, 2022)

Around a month ago I commissioned artwork of my fursona holding a Puro plushie (Puro is from a game called Changed but I'm sure most of you know the character already). I made it into a Discord sticker yesterday and sent it in a Changed fan server. It got a lot of compliments, but then this one guy said he was taking it and if I didn't want it stolen I shouldn't of posted it.

I can't believe I had the audacity to think that people were decent enough not to take it, especially in a server with a multitude of other Puro stickers available that don't include someone's personal character.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 31, 2022)

tbh that sounds like someone who just likes to annoy people to feel they have power over something. There is no need to announce it if using it was his primary aim.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 31, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I had humane mouse traps for getting mice. Mostly they worked, but one time there was just a chewed-off mouse leg left inside one of them.
> 
> Very uncertain what caused it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure all the mice I ever humanely put back in the woods were immediately eaten by owls anyway...but good for the owls I guess?


Who?


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Who?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 31, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I had humane mouse traps for getting mice. Mostly they worked, but one time there was just a chewed-off mouse leg left inside one of them.
> 
> Very uncertain what caused it.


It’s a little known fact that the act of a wild animal to chew off a limb to escape a trap  is not, in fact, a direct bid to amputate the part that is caught in the trap, but rather a component of a dark ritual that allows the animal to escape a trap through the sacrifice of a body part in the name of the ancient wild gods.

Either that or the mouse ate himself ouroboros style and got full before he could finish.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 31, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> It’s a little known fact that the act of a wild animal to chew off a limb to escape a trap  is not, in fact, a direct bid to amputate the part that is caught in the trap, but rather a component of a dark ritual that allows the animal to escape a trap through the sacrifice of a body part in the name of the ancient wild gods.
> 
> Either that or the mouse ate himself ouroboros style and got full before he could finish.


Lmao, i was looking for a video of animals summoning ritual when all i could think about suddenly was the Earl of Lemongrab pointing to animals performing said ritual and yelling, "This ritual...is....un...Acceptable!  UNACCEPTABLE!!!"


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Aug 31, 2022)

its not even funny anymore abt the amount of terrible exe's i have ://


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 1, 2022)

Fun. Sore throat and left nostril is full of goo. Decided to test for Covid and ended up with a positive test. Looks like I need to call my boss and call it off for a couple of days until next week.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 1, 2022)

People are jerks sometimes. A case in point, like the video below shows.





As the local Catholic Charities in Spokane Washington was trying to create a "transitional housing" program for some of the homeless people there, as there are people literally sleeping in tents in parks in the city in various places. And, given that the Winter is coming up soon, (where the temperatures in Spakane can dip below freezing on occasion) there's a sense of urgency (by many social service organizations) to get as many people indoors as quickly as possible, before the cold weather sets in.... which would not only make people more humanely comfortable but also - can literally save some people's lives. 

And so, there's a large tourist hotel in the city that the Archdiocese is planning on buying and converting into this transitional housing program for some of these folks...... but unfortunately - many of the locals in the neighborhood aren't too keen on the idea, and as such - are raising quite a lot of noise and are doing everything they can to try and prevent it.

As someone who lives in a much larger city than theirs, I see it everyday.... and I can tell you that homelessness is a community-wide problem, and not just "someone else's problem". And these people are wrong I think to oppose this potential program.

In any case, the video above shows just how hysterical some NIMBY type people can be, whenever things may get too close to their homes, that may make them uncomfortable.

Ironically I find - the same people that are complaining about this hotel and the program it will create - are often times the *exact* same people that will complain about the camps where many of these people currently are, (as these people have nowhere else to go).

So, I fully hope that the Archdiocese pulls this through for these people in spite of the somewhat nasty opposition we're seeing..... as *all* communities should do their "fair share" I think in addressing these problems and how best to contribute to solutions to them; (like: the cost of living, the homeless crisis in general, the availability of mental health, medical support, and substance abuse treatments that many of these folks may need), adequate jobs, and so on.... instead of just complaining about things all the time and doing nothing to address the issues and acting like it's someone else's problem.

It's not just someone else's problem. It's yours, also.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 1, 2022)

i get it still, but do we have to go there, vent thread is not for political comments, even if about groups of people and not politicians


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Sep 1, 2022)

didnt get much sleep last night

thanks dark


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Sep 1, 2022)

I tried to do the responsible thing and set up a day, months in advance, to take my car in for major repairs. When the time finally came, the mechie had to put it off due to other commitments. So we re-scheduled. Now that date is being delayed, again.

On the one hand, I'm annoyed at not having my car for at least the next two months. It's undriveable until the repairs are done, and I've been borrowing a car in the meanwhile.

On the other, driving a 50 year old car with no A/C in the middle of a heatwave would probably end in heatstroke, so maybe I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 1, 2022)

Due to depression, I stopped painting. This makes me very sad. I started taking new antidepressants, they are quite expensive for me and I don't know if they will help. It's hard to wait, not knowing if the treatment will work. I'm so tired, I just want to be healthy.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 1, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Due to depression, I stopped painting. This makes me very sad. I started taking new antidepressants, they are quite expensive for me and I don't know if they will help. It's hard to wait, not knowing if the treatment will work. I'm so tired, I just want to be healthy.


I hope the treatment works out and you get back to doing what you enjoy.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Sep 1, 2022)

i wanna fucking cry but i can't

i dont know why when i said everything was gonna be ok again

i want her back

someone please k!ll me agh

anything anything anything


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 2, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I hope the treatment works out and you get back to doing what you enjoy.


Thank you, I hope too.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 2, 2022)

9 and a half hours day with no lunch break, my favorites


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 2, 2022)

Stupid wifi. Stupid Roku tv.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 3, 2022)

I live on the Fundy coast, home of the highest tides in the world (_very _important) and I was taking pictures with my camera and tripod of the coastline and rock formations and tails <_giggle>_ I crossed a land bridge to go onto a large rock formation jutting out, stayed to watch a seal or 2, had an apple snack, and took my photos. I thought the tide was going out so no issues. I was looking out to sea mostly and like an idiot I freely admit I was not paying attention to the other side of the rock formation looking down at my way back at all, but I was roughly an hour, tops. No big deal, right?

I was *sooooo *wrong! OH WOW was I so wrong!!!! _<deep blush> _

You see, the tide was actually coming *IN*, *not out*...I misread the chart before I left! Now for those that don't know we're not talking a little dampening of your ankles here. The tides in the Fundy Coast rise and fall approximately* 24 feet every 6 hours*! I was there _one _hour, so suddenly I found myself stuck on an island rock with *4* *feet* *deep* water between me and a shoreline a dozen feet away!!! I had to act fast...I could still lift my bag of camera equipment over my head to get across if I hurried, but I knew in another hour I'd be 8 feet deep and forced to swim...or worse, forced to stay there for 6 or so hours until the tide dropped again!!! Seaweed was even floating on it so I couldn't see what I'm walking in or on, the water was easily up to my stomach already, and I still had my camera and wallet/keys to protect!!!

*AAUUUGGGHHH!!!!!! *My heart started pounding while I watched the water completely blocking my path, many *many* obcentites and panicked "noooo"'s to be heard! A decision was made right then and there...no time to waste, so _dignity_ had to go. This was an emergency!!!

Sooo, hoping nobody was around and not wanting to lose my valuables or wallet, I stripped off my pants right there, in full view of anyone who could have been looking at that beach and rock at the time from the trail (wooded, hard to know, but the rock is full exposed and elevated), including socks and shoes right down to my underwear, stuffed them all in my camera transport bag, and *very* carefully plunged into the ocean seawater that was now well and nicely past my balls and ever-so lovingly 2-5 degrees Celcius. (41 Farenheit?) Got across carefully trying not to slip on any slippery rocks underfoot and risk destroying my camera/tail...had a few close calls but _some_ luck was with me, and I made it no issues.

As soon as I got to shore, *rocky* shore by the way, not sandy...did I mention that? I got to a smooth larger rock to soothe my feet that had been walking on the rough pebbles and slippery seaweed while my heart prayed to every goddess I knew to not make me slip or have a sudden wave come and knock me off balance or whatever...all while shivering my balls off literally!!! I laid down and let the sun warm my soaked underwear for a bit before I could even put my jeans back on because my legs were so wet. Finally I was able to get dressed, climb back up to the main trail and underwear and shirt still soaking wet mind you, continued my hike.

Nobody saw me though and no damage was done in the end, but MAAAN that could have been far worse!!! (I *hope* nobody saw me anyway! You climb down a side trail to get to that beach but the main trail goes around the edge above like an arch you can look down on while walking from several dozen feet up  so who knows? <_gulp>_)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I live on the Fundy coast, home of the highest tides in the world (_very _important) and I was taking pictures with my camera and tripod of the coastline and rock formations and tails <_giggle>_ I crossed a land bridge to go onto a large rock formation jutting out, stayed to watch a seal or 2, had an apple snack, and took my photos. I thought the tide was going out so no issues. I was looking out to sea mostly and like an idiot I freely admit I was not paying attention to the other side of the rock formation looking down at my way back at all, but I was roughly an hour, tops. No big deal, right?
> 
> I was *sooooo *wrong! OH WOW was I so wrong!!!! _<deep blush> _
> 
> ...


I'm just glad you're ok!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 3, 2022)

Ok so August's over now isn't it, they've not yet made me sign my new contract
None of the real estate agents I've contacted have gotten in touch either, and I can't get out of this city soon enough, the entire thing smells like monkey ass
I feel forgotten by the gods


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 3, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Ok so August's over now isn't it, they've not yet made me sign my new contract
> None of the real estate agents I've contacted have gotten in touch either, and I can't get out of this city soon enough, the entire thing smells like monkey ass
> I feel forgotten by the gods


Welcome to New Mexico


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 3, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Welcome to New Mexico


I feel like it's a reference I kinda remember from a show, but I can't pinpoint it hahahaha


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 3, 2022)

I am so done I am venting into the craiyon AI image creator.  Strangely therapeutic.  Some of the returns very from horror to just wtf, but it's making me laugh so I may post.



Frank Gulotta said:


> I feel like it's a reference I kinda remember from a show, but I can't pinpoint it hahaha


This is on the border of Texas.  Hilariously, other places too.  Should say similar is on border.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 3, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I am so done I am venting into the craiyon AI image creator.  Strangely therapeutic.  Some of the returns very from horror to just wtf, but it's making me laugh so I may post.
> 
> 
> This is on the border of Texas.  Hilariously, other places too.  Should say similar is on border.


So now I'm just confused why you replied to what I said with it


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 3, 2022)

Cuz I f'd up.

One of those days.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 3, 2022)

Ok, I'm using craiyon.com and just, well let's just say my brain is broke.  Normal interactions are a little hard at the moment.

So far putting in

"Aileana Steele" as her soul leaves her body in anime style as interpreted by Leonardo da vinci

does not entirely disappoint


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 3, 2022)

Customer service is so wildly different outside of retail.

"___ taxi" 
"Hi, can I get cab to ____ please?" 
"Alright." *Click*
ouo; ...?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 3, 2022)

Youtube trying to make me more polite and edit out swear words, fat chance you piece of shit, I don't have my master-boss watching my online activity


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 3, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Customer service is so wildly different outside of retail.
> 
> "___ taxi"
> "Hi, can I get cab to ____ please?"
> ...


Wow. My experience is they usually at least give me an ETA.

Which is always wrong. Because the cabbies are assholes and give their dispatch the wrong ETA when they dibs a job.
(I've been in the cab, not yet dropped off, when the driver responds to dispatch announcing a job giving an ETA that's less than it takes to drive to the address even if he didn't have me to drop off first. So rude.)


----------



## Punji (Sep 3, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Youtube trying to make me more polite and edit out swear words, fat chance you piece of shit, I don't have my master-boss watching my online activity


It's hilarious that some horrible immortal corporation like Google thinks it can tell people how to act. YouTube is such a good moral authority of course.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Wow. My experience is they usually at least give me an ETA.
> 
> Which is always wrong. Because the cabbies are assholes and give their dispatch the wrong ETA when they dibs a job.
> (I've been in the cab, not yet dropped off, when the driver responds to dispatch announcing a job giving an ETA that's less than it takes to drive to the address even if he didn't have me to drop off first. So rude.)



Yea. ETAs are kinda impersonal here though because they send out texts now and have tracking (similar to UBER). Its not always foolproof, but if they don't have any drivers available, they just let the phone ring and never pick up. Which is something else I learned when moving here. <XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm tired of being miserable and in pain
Something is going on with my stomach/lower abdomen area. The only time it doesn't hurt is is I'm lying flat on my back but doing that makes the acid come up and then I lose sleep.

Wearing my pants properly hurts. Sitting hurts. Bending over to pick something up is a nightmare. Just gently brushing something from my shirt is enough to spark pain even when my hands were nowhere near it.

I'm covered in bites like you wouldn't believe-- scalp, face, etc.

Fuck this system, why can't they accept my health card even when it's not the same province? I could have probably prevented, whatever the fuck this is (and everything else), years ago.


----------



## LameFox (Sep 4, 2022)

...is your house full of parasites or?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm tired of being miserable and in pain
> Something is going on with my stomach/lower abdomen area. The only time it doesn't hurt is is I'm lying flat on my back but doing that makes the acid come up and then I lose sleep.
> 
> Wearing my pants properly hurts. Sitting hurts. Bending over to pick something up is a nightmare. Just gently brushing something from my shirt is enough to spark pain even when my hands were nowhere near it.
> ...


Appendicitus?


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 4, 2022)

LameFox said:


> ...is your house full of parasites or?


Mosquito bites. 
I get swarmed whenever I cut the grass.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 4, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Appendicitus?


I REALLY hope not! 
I don't think this is what it's supposed to feel like. I dont feel pain unless it gets touched and I'm not nauseous or having fevers or anything like that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 4, 2022)

Threw out an opened bag of walnuts that had gone rancid. Opened new bag and used those walnuts in banana-maple-walnut scones.

Yeah, those were rancid, too. Not as much so, but I’ve definitely had better scones. Yuck.


----------



## LameFox (Sep 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Mosquito bites.
> I get swarmed whenever I cut the grass.


Oh I thought you meant it was related to the other pain. Was wondering if you had some kind of weird allergic reaction to something.

Then again, idk what mosquitoes carry up there...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 4, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Threw out an opened bag of walnuts that had gone rancid. Opened new bag and used those walnuts in banana-maple-walnut scones.
> 
> Yeah, those were rancid, too. Not as much so, but I’ve definitely had better scones. Yuck.


That is the saddest thing I have read.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 4, 2022)

Punji said:


> It's hilarious that some horrible immortal corporation like Google thinks it can tell people how to act. YouTube is such a good moral authority of course.


To be fair the control freaks are always the most moral and pure in our society!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm tired of being miserable and in pain
> Something is going on with my stomach/lower abdomen area. The only time it doesn't hurt is is I'm lying flat on my back but doing that makes the acid come up and then I lose sleep.
> 
> Wearing my pants properly hurts. Sitting hurts. Bending over to pick something up is a nightmare. Just gently brushing something from my shirt is enough to spark pain even when my hands were nowhere near it.
> ...


It's so terrible, I'm sorry you can't get medical attention. This world is terrible.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> That is the saddest thing I have read.


The very very small bright side is that they tasted less rancid in the morning.

Next summer we're probably going to put our nuts in the fridge to prevent this happening again.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 5, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> The very very small bright side is that they tasted less rancid in the morning.
> 
> Next summer we're probably going to put our nuts in the fridge to prevent this happening again.


I totally read that wrong.  I need coffee and mind cleaner.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I totally read that wrong.  I need coffee and mind cleaner.


Well, where do _you_ store your Rocky Mountain oysters? >.>


----------



## Regret (Sep 5, 2022)

Man I wish this holiday weekend stretched on for a few more days.  I want some more time to recover working a 60+ week.  Oh well, time to get jerked around and harassed by HR once more as they still haven’t given up their usual garbage for the past three weeks.

At least I’ll be back on job-site OWO-1-47 which is amusing.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 5, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Well, where do _you_ store your Rocky Mountain oysters? >.>


In the trash where they belong?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 6, 2022)

Well, FML. Was going to travel to see someone for the first time in literally three years. Pretty uncomfortable flying but FFP2 plus recent infection plus three shots seemed like acceptably minimal risk for something that would do my mental health a world of good. Realized my passport expired over the pandemic. Okay, fair enough, wait time’s usually around 5 business days, it’s tight but doable.

Except everyone and their blind auntie have been flooding the passport system since like February/March. And the police (who handle passport applications) responded by extending opening hours to offer more appointment slots for passport applications, without making sure manufacturing was upscaled the same amount. Then passport printers broke or something. Then there were issues with the supplier in Finland that manufactures the physical passport booklet things, so those are in limited supply. Long story short: I can expect my passport that I applied for yesterday morning (after realizing my passport expired when I went to fill out an ESTA application Sunday afternoon/night) in November or early December.

Okay, there’s still temporary passports. I’d be paying through the nose but I could still go, right? Yeah, I got bad news on that front, too. Not only is there no guarantee you’ll get one (plans were arrive before they open like the new Lord of the Rings tickets are about to drop and cross fingers that half the province isn’t doing the same), but you can only get one a maximum of 72 hours before departure. Okay, that’s cutting it fine, but… Oh. Airline collects information for TSA that needs to be submitted at least 72 hours before departure. This information includes passport number.

Does anyone else see the problem, here?

I’m fucking gutted.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 6, 2022)

I google image searched soufflé and now i am craving something that i've never eaten before. It looks so good, i might try to make one myself.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I live on the Fundy coast, home of the highest tides in the world (_very _important) and I was taking pictures with my camera and tripod of the coastline and rock formations and tails <_giggle>_ I crossed a land bridge to go onto a large rock formation jutting out, stayed to watch a seal or 2, had an apple snack, and took my photos. I thought the tide was going out so no issues. I was looking out to sea mostly and like an idiot I freely admit I was not paying attention to the other side of the rock formation looking down at my way back at all, but I was roughly an hour, tops. No big deal, right?
> 
> I was *sooooo *wrong! OH WOW was I so wrong!!!! _<deep blush> _
> 
> ...


I only just realized how cute you are. Kitties don't like water? Poor kitty.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 6, 2022)

My brain isn’t playing nice lately and it’s made me borderline disabled and have made me hate my life so much these last few weeks


----------



## Mambi (Sep 6, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I only just realized how cute you are. Kitties don't like water? Poor kitty.



_<giggle>_* I'd *get over being soaked and wet, but my ~$800 camera hates seawater even more!


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 6, 2022)

Aww but it just wants to play in the water.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 6, 2022)

Haven't slept since yesterday morning.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 6, 2022)

Then sleep Lol.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 6, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> Then sleep Lol.


If only it were that easy.
I have trouble sleeping due to chronic insomnia...


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 6, 2022)

Got in a wreck today. Luckily the car still runs good and im ok, but the right headlight is busted up.


----------



## Punji (Sep 6, 2022)

I cut open a potato while preparing dinner and there was a big black mouldy cavity inside it.

I _just_ bought the potato yesterday.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 7, 2022)

Punji said:


> I cut open a potato while preparing dinner and there was a big black mouldy cavity inside it.
> 
> I _just_ bought the potato yesterday.


Come on we all know how you really got that potato. Cough cough raccoon.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 7, 2022)

I've been in severe withdrawal. I'm probably not an alcoholic but combining my meds with alcohol was having a detrimental effect (even just a couple of cans of beer was too much.)

Then, just as I'm going clean, the pharmacy messes up with my medication. I was transitioning from mirtazapine to fluoxetine and I was left without any mirtazapine (the dose should have been slowly reduced instead of cut off completely.)

I've been having nightmares, paranoia and panic attacks. Fun.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 7, 2022)

I got to get some good sleep after all


----------



## ben909 (Sep 7, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I've been in severe withdrawal. I'm probably not an alcoholic but combining my meds with alcohol was having a detrimental effect (even just a couple of cans of beer was too much.)
> 
> Then, just as I'm going clean, the pharmacy messes up with my medication. I was transitioning from mirtazapine to fluoxetine and I was left without any mirtazapine (the dose should have been slowly reduced instead of cut off completely.)
> 
> I've been having nightmares, paranoia and panic attacks. Fun.


if there is a place to get help then it would be a good idea to try, although i don't know if helpful places are around you


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 8, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I've been in severe withdrawal. I'm probably not an alcoholic but combining my meds with alcohol was having a detrimental effect (even just a couple of cans of beer was too much.)
> 
> Then, just as I'm going clean, the pharmacy messes up with my medication. I was transitioning from mirtazapine to fluoxetine and I was left without any mirtazapine (the dose should have been slowly reduced instead of cut off completely.)
> 
> I've been having nightmares, paranoia and panic attacks. Fun.


Combining alcohol and drugs is always a bad idea, I take antidepressants and antipsychotics and if I decide to drink alcohol, I take a break for 1 day. However, this happens once every 3 months.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 8, 2022)

ben909 said:


> if there is a place to get help then it would be a good idea to try, although i don't know if helpful places are around you



Thank you for your concern, and don't worry, I'm finally getting the social support I need (basically a team of helpers who visit me every day and make sure that I'm alright.) I'm pretty severely autistic with a complex mental health diagnosis so it has been a long fight to finally get people to realize that I need a high level of care. I'm very lucky and I hope my life continues to improve. I'm getting there anyhow.



Lira Miraeta said:


> Combining alcohol and drugs is always a bad idea, I take antidepressants and antipsychotics and if I decide to drink alcohol, I take a break for 1 day. However, this happens once every 3 months.



I feel so dumb, I didn't realize just how dangerous combining alcohol with meds was. I've been warned but I didn't fucking listen (like the stubborn moron I am, ha.)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 8, 2022)

Wow so the queen wasn't immortal after all, it's a shame as she felt like a solid anchor into reality keeping the world from deriving into full clown limbo. Who's to say what will happen now, especially as her entire family is fucked up and weird. Her earthly troubles are now over I suppose


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Wow so the queen wasn't immortal after all, it's a shame as she felt like a solid anchor into reality keeping the world from deriving into full clown limbo. Who's to say what will happen now, especially as her entire family is fucked up and weird. Her earthly troubles are now over I suppose


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 8, 2022)

I am so fucking lonely


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

AceQuorthon said:


> I am so fucking lonely


I'll be your friend.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Wow so the queen wasn't immortal after all, it's a shame as she felt like a solid anchor into reality keeping the world from deriving into full clown limbo. Who's to say what will happen now, especially as her entire family is fucked up and weird. Her earthly troubles are now over I suppose


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 8, 2022)

While I couldn’t articulate the distinction that exists between “bad dream” and “nightmare” in my head, it’s been ages since I had what I would term a nightmare. Until tonight.

Being woken up by a nightmare at 5 in the morning and being afraid to go back to sleep lest it continues suuucks.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 8, 2022)

Do you want to tell me what you dreamed about?


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 9, 2022)

Aight
Got my application filled out
I woke up late but it's okay, as long as I go from point A to B after, I can get there before it closes.
*Gets a shitty cab driver that looks at his phone, gets confrontational with another cab driver before bouncing over the curb*
*Grabs the one item I needed from the store*
I FUCKING FORGOT IT AWRAPIGFNTAWPTIKNJEWQROPIKJQEPIroknjqpirkefnjeik
Guess I'll try again next week


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Aight
> Got my application filled out
> I woke up late but it's okay, as long as I go from point A to B after, I can get there before it closes.
> *Gets a shitty cab driver that looks at his phone, gets confrontational with another cab driver before bouncing over the curb*
> ...


But grats on finding a job you might like or...?


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 9, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> But grats on finding a job you might like or...?



I'm trying to replace my citizenship card XD 
I already have a job, and unfortunately it's still sucky.
Pays more than when I worked retail- but still sucky.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 10, 2022)

Had a PC HD series crash. A dumb series of events even messed up 2 of my RAID-10 SSD boot drives at the same time so I had to start from scratch. <_ugh!>_

Everything was backed up though so I didn't lose any programs in the end, just a pain in the butt to put it all back one app and driver/customization at a time. 
Had to reformat onto my M.2 drive though, so at least it's much faster now <_sheepish grin>_.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 10, 2022)

Hey I'm just starting to feel comfortable on this new shift after one and a half weeks, time to be moved to a different one!
at least I'm poised to have this next one for the foreseeable future, but I was just starting to like doing the previous one

This is the point when someone would tell me to unionize and I would get annoyed and tell them that we already are and it doesn't really solve anything. Unfortunately it's not going to happen no more


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 10, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Do you want to tell me what you dreamed about?


It’s honestly not very important; it wasn’t really anything that has any business being a nightmare, it just… was. I get stress dreams somewhat regularly (thank you, body, for having absolutely no stress tolerance), but nightmares are way worse to have.

At least I didn’t have nightmares last night, just gross dreams about an infected little wound I’m currently dealing with turning into something big and thoroughly disgusting. Fingers crossed it heals itself (or at least doesn’t worsen) over the weekend because I don’t feel like dealing with going to urgent care. Would prefer not going to the doctor at all but my regular GP’s office is vastly preferable to urgent care.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Sep 11, 2022)

Seems like Reddit went off the deep end, There now just perma banning people for no reason while ignoring actual toxic users.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 11, 2022)

When you post updates to your gallery and guys make creepy advances or send disturbing messages.  Ugh, nearly every time.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 11, 2022)

day 3 of re-broken arm and i'm already tired of this
why did this have to happen to me
i'm in the "hurts like shit" phase right now


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> When you post updates to your gallery and guys make creepy advances or send disturbing messages.  Ugh, nearly every time.



Argh, I used to do that kind of weird shit to people online. It took me a long time to realize that I'm a scary freak and should fucking quit it.

Sorry.


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 11, 2022)

Finding furry friends if you're kind of new to the fandom is really hard isn't it. I've made a few friends but a lot more disappointing dead-ends. Worrying the problem is me. I know I have problems but don't lots of people have problems anyway and they still make good friends? I dunno. The few online friends I've made are busy a lot of the time and I dunno if there's anyone local to be irl friends with. I'm incredibly lonely lmao


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 11, 2022)

MaceLikeSpace said:


> Finding furry friends if you're kind of new to the fandom is really hard isn't it. I've made a few friends but a lot more disappointing dead-ends. Worrying the problem is me. I know I have problems but don't lots of people have problems anyway and they still make good friends? I dunno. The few online friends I've made are busy a lot of the time and I dunno if there's anyone local to be irl friends with. I'm incredibly lonely lmao


Same, and I’m not even new around here


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 11, 2022)

My greyhound is ill. She's 10 years old (which is very old in greyhound years) and she is off her food and she vomited and had diarrhea this morning. Poor girl. She's really my dad and mother's dog these days (she loves them more than she loves me) but I still care about her. She's the gentlest and sweetest dog ever and I'm going to miss her so much when she passes. My dad will be devastated especially, she's like his other daughter, my sister. I'm babbling a bit but this *is* the vent thread after all.


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 11, 2022)

AceQuorthon said:


> Same, and I’m not even new around here


Well I'm not super new. I've been on twitter for a couple years and had better luck with non-furries despite being openly furry to them and all. Dunno if I just don't know where to look or what. I can go back to repressing it all but the furry side of me always comes back in the end


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 11, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Argh, I used to do that kind of weird shit to people online. It took me a long time to realize that I'm a scary freak and should fucking quit it.
> 
> Sorry.


D**k pics and other harassment or attempts is a simple block, but it's a total freak out when stalker weirdness happens and only so much you can do.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> D**k pics and other harassment or attempts is a simple block, but it's a total freak out when stalker weirdness happens and only so much you can do.


My best friend had the best way to respond to unwarranted dick pics, he answered with something like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the guy blocked HIM


----------



## Bababooey (Sep 12, 2022)

Someone wanted to commission me for a vore piece involving them getting swallowed by their crush. I told them that if it's a real person then I need consent from them. Afterwards they ghosted me. Smh

I mean, if a guy was commissioning nsfw art of me without my consent I'd be pretty disturbed and upset. That's not cool and it should be common, moral sense not to do shit like that, but we live in a world full of fucked up people that don't know the meaning of "boundaries".

It's all well and good that I rejected their request, but they're probably looking for another artist to draw it as we speak.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 13, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Someone wanted to commission me for a vore piece involving them getting swallowed by their crush. I told them that if it's a real person then I need consent from them. Afterwards they ghosted me. Smh
> 
> I mean, if a guy was commissioning nsfw art of me without my consent I'd be pretty disturbed and upset. That's not cool and it should be common, moral sense not to do shit like that, but we live in a world full of fucked up people that don't know the meaning of "boundaries".
> 
> It's all well and good that I rejected their request, but they're probably looking for another artist to draw it as we speak.


Absolutely; it shouldn’t even need to be said that you don’t commission random art of other people’s personal characters in situations that there’s _any_ doubt they’d be cool with without that person’s consent, but here we are.

Best case scenario they were just socially inept enough to not have realized it’s inappropriate, and ghosted you out of embarrassment. Realistically, that’s probably not the case. Sadly their takeaway from the situation may well end up being “don’t indicate that the character is associated with another person” instead of “dude, not cool.”


----------



## Bababooey (Sep 13, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Absolutely; it shouldn’t even need to be said that you don’t commission random art of other people’s personal characters in situations that there’s _any_ doubt they’d be cool with without that person’s consent, but here we are.
> 
> Best case scenario they were just socially inept enough to not have realized it’s inappropriate, and ghosted you out of embarrassment. Realistically, that’s probably not the case. Sadly their takeaway from the situation may well end up being “don’t indicate that the character is associated with another person” instead of “dude, not cool.”


What's worse is that it wasn't even a character. They wanted vore art depicting a real person they had a crush on (and probably see in real life). Absolutely fucked.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 13, 2022)

Chomby said:


> What's worse is that it wasn't even a character. They wanted vore art depicting a real person they had a crush on (and probably see in real life). Absolutely fucked.


Wait what what what like they wanted you to draw someone's RL human appearance?
Okay that is just... I don't even. >.<

I guess at least they'll have a harder time making an unsuspecting artist complicit by obfuscating, but ugggghhhh that's so gross.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 13, 2022)

I always get knee pain in the middle of the night lately.  Doesn't bother me the rest of the day, and it always feels fine when I wake up.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 13, 2022)

Our postal service is… a thing. I’d ordered cat food and litter (a dainty little 22.25 kg package XD) and they managed to call me during the _one hour_, the _one day_, that I couldn’t answer my phone. For unrelated reasons, boyfriend and housemate were unavailable to answer the door to accept the package when they attempted delivery (presumably just before they called me). This was Tuesday.

Tracking online showed “recipient has been given information about where to pick up package.” By which they apparently meant “we printed a slip out the next day (time travel?) and stuck it in the pile to be picked up next regular mail delivery day.” In the last year they went from M-F daily delivery to delivering mail every other regular mail day, “to better serve you.” (No, seriously, they tried making that argument. Fucking for-profit privatized mail service, we all know you just wanted to increase profit margins…)

Note that I couldn’t actually access any information about where my package was on Tuesday. Just that I’d allegedly been notified about where to pick it up. Friday morning I picked it up using information from their online tracking (which, remember, initially didn’t _have_ that information).

I got one notice about the package on Friday. Then two more today. The two today (and presumably the one Friday) were sent as first class mail, which supposedly is delivered next mail delivery  day. I went “uuuh…?” at them about it and was informed that the three notices were sent out on the 7th, 8th, and 9th, and it was TOTES all in order that I’d receive two on the same day since they took us to every other day delivery.

1) Why in that case was the one from the 8th not also delivered on Friday (the 9th)? I have the envelope right here and it says 1st class mail on it. Which is next day delivery.
2) Why in fucking hell do you print reminders before it is physically possible for the recipient to have received the first notice?
3) You fucking know you only deliver every other day. Why the fuck would you print these things three successive days?

Like, I get that you would want to get the giant heavy bulky package out of your mail center, but think of the fucking trees, please? Especially since envelopes don’t count as recyclable, so they’ll just be headed for combustion. This is such a ridiculous waste and never happened before the postal service was privatized.

Ugh. They could have just texted me Tuesday and I’d have grabbed it Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday morning, if they’re in such a rush. (Most “pick up your package” notices are delivered by text, I have no idea why this one required physical mail - it’s not as though they didn’t have my number already.)


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 13, 2022)

This is so immature of me, but I am annoyed that the people who know me want me to stay alive. I'm grateful that they care but sometimes all I feel is pain and I feel that if they really cared they'd let me top myself. I'm a worthless leech and I honestly think the world would be a better place without me.

I don't want attention. I just want it to end.


----------



## Bababooey (Sep 13, 2022)

I would absolutely love to smack the shit out of so many people. I'm so fucking sick of being judged and picked on over insignificant shit on a constant basis. All I want is friends who respect and support me. People who actually give a shit about me and reach out. I want to be acknowledged and appreciated. But no. I can't even get basic respect from people half the time.

I guess I'm just defective. Doesn't matter if I say I'm autistic or not. Nobody actually gives a shit about my feelings anyway. I always get the short stick. I just can't connect with anyone. I can't handle anyone's bullshit.

Anyway feel free to give me  reactions and advice. Not like I need an actual friendship from any of you people. Also feel free to get irate with me over me guilt tripping you guys. I really don't care anymore. I'm tired of the meaningless interactions anyway. Don't even bother to be nice at this point. I don't need your damn pity.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 13, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I would absolutely love to smack the shit out of so many people. I'm so fucking sick of being judged and picked on over insignificant shit on a constant basis. All I want is friends who respect and support me. People who actually give a shit about me and reach out. I want to be acknowledged and appreciated. But no. I can't even get basic respect from people half the time.
> 
> I guess I'm just defective. Doesn't matter if I say I'm autistic or not. Nobody actually gives a shit about my feelings anyway. I always get the short stick. I just can't connect with anyone. I can't handle anyone's bullshit.
> 
> Anyway feel free to give me  reactions and advice. Not like I need actual friendship from any of you people. Also feel free to get irate with me over me guilt tripping you guys. I really don't care anymore. I'm tired of the meaningless interactions anyway. Don't even bother to be nice at this point. I don't need your damn pity.



I fucking feel that.


----------



## Bababooey (Sep 13, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> This is so immature of me, but I am annoyed that the people who know me want me to stay alive. I'm grateful that they care but sometimes all I feel is pain and I feel that if they really cared they'd let me top myself. I'm a worthless leech and I honestly think the world would be a better place without me.
> 
> I don't want attention. I just want it to end.


I wish I didn't have the will to live because I wouldn't have to deal with the constant shit in my life, but I guess I'm just a masochist. Worthless leech describes me pretty well too.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 13, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I would absolutely love to smack the shit out of so many people. I'm so fucking sick of being judged and picked on over insignificant shit on a constant basis. All I want is friends who respect and support me. People who actually give a shit about me and reach out. I want to be acknowledged and appreciated. But no. I can't even get basic respect from people half the time.
> 
> I guess I'm just defective. Doesn't matter if I say I'm autistic or not. Nobody actually gives a shit about my feelings anyway. I always get the short stick. I just can't connect with anyone. I can't handle anyone's bullshit.
> 
> Anyway feel free to give me  reactions and advice. Not like I need an actual friendship from any of you people. Also feel free to get irate with me over me guilt tripping you guys. I really don't care anymore. I'm tired of the meaningless interactions anyway. Don't even bother to be nice at this point. I don't need your damn pity.


I know how this feels so much. This was 2020 and early 2021 for me. I was able to get through it and I know you will too.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 14, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> I always get knee pain in the middle of the night lately.  Doesn't bother me the rest of the day, and it always feels fine when I wake up.


Dehydration will do it, but so will restless leg syndrome.


For the rest of y'all
You ain't worthless leeches or bad people.  Just need to find your niche and that takes time and is most definitely on its own timetable.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Sep 14, 2022)

MaceLikeSpace said:


> Well I'm not super new. I've been on twitter for a couple years and had better luck with non-furries despite being openly furry to them and all. Dunno if I just don't know where to look or what. I can go back to repressing it all but the furry side of me always comes back in the end


I certainly don't have a magic bullet to this but I have been on Barq(phone app) a fair bit and now have an small handful of furs that I enjoy talking too on a semi-regular basis. It is nice to find furs that are local to you which in my experience can help to make a connection a touch easier.


----------



## Filter (Sep 14, 2022)

Just had a bad day...


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 14, 2022)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> I certainly don't have a magic bullet to this but I have been on Barq(phone app) a fair bit and now have an small handful of furs that I enjoy talking too on a semi-regular basis. It is nice to find furs that are local to you which in my experience can help to make a connection a touch easier.


I am on Barq. Not the best luck on it although I am bad at making myself look likable or interesting tbh. Made one very good non-local friend thru the groups tho, so it's not nothing at least


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Sep 14, 2022)

todays likely the day i finally do it


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 14, 2022)

R3sh_.R4c0on said:


> todays likely the day i finally do it


If "do it" is what I think it means, please dont. Ive been in this dark place before, I know how it feels.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 14, 2022)

R3sh_.R4c0on said:


> todays likely the day i finally do it



You mean commit suicide?

I understand. I feel like that a lot.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Sep 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> If "do it" is what I think it means, please dont. Ive been in this dark place before, I know how it feels.


i didnt but i was close. i was staring at the busy road for hours expecting me to just run for it but i didnt

im just a mix of upset and glad



Xitheon said:


> You mean commit suicide?
> 
> I understand. I feel like that a lot.


ty ♥


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 14, 2022)

R3sh_.R4c0on said:


> i didnt but i was close. i was staring at the busy road for hours expecting me to just run for it but i didnt
> 
> im just a mix of upset and glad
> 
> ...


If you need anyone to talk to and vent to you can send me a pm if you want.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2022)

Talking with my friends last night. 
Not sure how we got to this, but one of them dropped that they were sexually assaulted in 2019 at some BBQ. 
Wasn't full on Law and Order type shit, but he was being constantly touched and felt on by someone there that he met a month before. He tried to make a scene but the few people who heard him kind of turned it back on him so he just left. Didn't even bother filing a report and was real hesitant to tell us because he thought we'd think less of him.

I haven't really been this mad in years.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Talking with my friends last night.
> Not sure how we got to this, but one of them dropped that they were sexually assaulted in 2019 at some BBQ.
> Wasn't full on Law and Order type shit, but he was being constantly touched and felt on by someone there that he met a month before. He tried to make a scene but the few people who heard him kind of turned it back on him so he just left. Didn't even bother filing a report and was real hesitant to tell us because he thought we'd think less of him.
> 
> I haven't really been this mad in years.


Sorry about your friend.  You have every right to be mad.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 16, 2022)

Do you ever feel really bad and then it starts and you're like "ooooh, right... Biology"?


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 16, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Do you ever feel really bad and then it starts and you're like "ooooh, right... Biology"?


All the fricking time 

"WHATES THE POINT IN LIVING I SHOULD JUST DIE!!!"
**1 week later**
"Ah. Yes. It was just because I'm bleeding."


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 16, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Do you ever feel really bad and then it starts and you're like "ooooh, right... Biology"?


Ugh, it SUCKS. Best thing about having an implant was the infrequent cycles. Worst thing was the irregularity  of said infrequent cycles.

Other worst thing was that it’s still hormonal birth control and hormones and I have been getting on worse and worse over time. Was fine when I was in my late teens. Eight years later, it was decidedly unfun to get my (second round of) replacement.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 16, 2022)

My son has Homecoming and was asking his girlfriend out.  Noticed she was off and got her ice cream and chocolate.  Next day he snuck an aspirin.

He got asked out by two other girls and now I might be a cool parent.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My son has Homecoming and was asking his girlfriend out.  Noticed she was off and got her ice cream and chocolate.  Next day he snuck an aspirin.
> 
> He got asked out by two other girls and now I might be a cool parent.


Was there ever any doubt? Of course you’re a cool parent!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My son has Homecoming and was asking his girlfriend out.  Noticed she was off and got her ice cream and chocolate.  Next day he snuck an aspirin.
> 
> He got asked out by two other girls and now I might be a cool parent.


You probably are. You have that cool parent vibe.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 16, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Was there ever any doubt? Of course you’re a cool parent!





beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> You probably are. You have that cool parent vibe.


Hush!  He's a teen and I don't need that smoke...

Also, I don't want him to get a girl preggers.  It's like my worst mom fear.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 16, 2022)

I had an alcohol relapse.

Nobody got hurt or anything but I got very unpredictable until it wore off.

I'm saying it here to discourage myself from doing it again.

BAD XITHEON, BAD. *gets smacked on nose with rolled up newspaper*


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 17, 2022)

Haven't drawn in months. Don't know how to do it anymore.
After finishing my training around the end of august my brain just blew. Everything was exhausting.
I feel like I'm slowly creeping out of it but I'm not sure how/why, I even felt creative inspiration the past week. However, when I try to do anything with it, I fizz out after five minutes.

Resin art, nothing looks the way I want it to/I don't know how to get it to look right so I just dump random colors into the molds because otherwise I'd be wasting what I mixed.

Writing has been the same for almost a year. I don't know what else to add, revise or improve.

I've got plenty of projects to work on for art. But being stressed you'd think 'draw something for yourself'. I can't even do that. I can't get a sketch finished, I can't skip/freehand anything, I can't even finish something that is pretty darn closed to being done.

Maybe there's a medical solution that will resolve this someday. Maybe this is the part of life where I realize all of my 'skills and interests' are nothing more than coping mechanisms because I literally had nothing else to do while growing up (besides labor).

_Le SIGH._


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Haven't drawn in months. Don't know how to do it anymore.
> After finishing my training around the end of august my brain just blew. Everything was exhausting.
> I feel like I'm slowly creeping out of it but I'm not sure how/why, I even felt creative inspiration the past week. However, when I try to do anything with it, I fizz out after five minutes.
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same about my art. I don't feel connected to my artwork. If you find a solution, please tell me.


----------



## LameFox (Sep 17, 2022)

Sometimes you just need a break. Months might seem like a long time but I think the time really depends on how effectively you can actually get away from the stress/burnout. It's like the difference between sleeping well and lying awake all night—how long you spend doing the latter doesn't make much difference to how fucked up you are in the morning. Even personal art, while it doesn't add a lot of stress itself IME, is still impeded by it, so if your work and daily life are bad enough you may find all you want in your free time is to rest and play games or something.


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Sep 17, 2022)

Just had to call 911 because some dillweed drove through our neighborhood for the second time in 10 minutes, shooting off a gun like popcorn, across the length of several blocks.

I assume they were pointing into the air, but those bullets will have to come down sometime.

I really, really wish people would just... stop.


----------



## LunaGryph (Sep 17, 2022)

After being responsive for months, some of the businesses had stopped communicating with me. These include three fursuit-making businesses who I inquired for refurbs, one (fursuit) photography business, and a con. 
For the businesses I've asked for refurbs for, only two have given me a quote, and I've told them since about what I wanted to do or asked for clarifications, but with no response at all. One of the two of those businesses that had given me a quote had stopped communicating with me for a week until I sent in the money for a quote that I've inquired prior for a commission, and then after that, for a short period of time, they've been responsive, only to fall-off again. This was also a maker whom I had also talked to for months prior to that. The other one had two email addresses, one with and without a period in its name. I replied to the one that had a period in it, since it was used to reply back to me. After nearly a month and a half with no responses, I sent the same message to the other one with no response. Since they had a Twitter, I decided to go on it and see what's going on. Turns out that their phone wasn't giving notifications for DMs and mentioned to email them instead. Since that time, I've began to suspect that they're using it as an excuse to not respond to anyone or being lazy to care about responding to anyone at all, as they should've had this problem fixed by now. The last one I contacted on Twitter, and ended-up with the maker telling me to send in the pic of the fursuit and what has to be done for the fursuits that I want refurbished for. I've since sent them that email and haven't gotten anything. 
For the con that I've inquired about their dress code and costuming guidelines, I had asked them if I could send in a pic of what I was planning to wear at the con to see if it follows it. They've responded a day later, saying that I can do that, which I did so soon afterwards. However, months since that time, I've gotten no response from them as to whether if it's allowed or not, which casts a shadow over my potential future plans to wear what I was planning to wear at the con. I kinda have a strange feeling that what I showed them probably turned them off from saying anything about it. I'd hate to have to wear it to the con, only to get in trouble and find out the hard way that it's against the rules. Preferably, I'd rather wear the whole thing over without having to change in the bathrooms at the con because they could be dirty. 
For that photography business I inquired, they haven't responded to me for days. Like that fursuit-making business I mentioned earlier, I suspect that they're purposely ignoring it.
Now I'm left in the dark waiting for their responses not knowing why they haven't responded in a timely manner, and if and when they'll ever get around to it. All I can do at this rate, at the very best, is just theorizing about what went wrong or wondering if it was my fault that I did anything to turn any of them off from responding. Ever since that time, I've been checking my email daily, hoping that they'd respond, but still nothing to this day. I've also checked my spam folder for any messages that have gone there, but there was none, and I haven't had email sent back to me by the system because the email is wrong.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I've got plenty of projects to work on for art. But being stressed you'd think 'draw something for yourself'. I can't even do that. I can't get a sketch finished, I can't skip/freehand anything, I can't even finish something that is pretty darn closed to being done.


I have barely drawn for literal years. I _definitely_ haven’t been as prolific as I used to be for a long, long time.

The one thing that comes to me somewhat easily is scribbles that don’t even pretend to be something that will ever be a finished work. Like… picking up a ballpoint pen and a used envelope and just… yeah okay there’s a cat and an anthro canine bust, in astonishing phone doodle quality.

Can’t promise it’ll work for you, just sharing. If you subconsciously put pressure on yourself to Get Results, that pressure can create roadblocks seemingly out of nowhere.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Haven't drawn in months. Don't know how to do it anymore.
> After finishing my training around the end of august my brain just blew. Everything was exhausting.
> I feel like I'm slowly creeping out of it but I'm not sure how/why, I even felt creative inspiration the past week. However, when I try to do anything with it, I fizz out after five minutes.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that you can't draw, the same thing happens to me, the last time I drew something full on July 20th. I just can't draw either, it breaks my heart. I try to force myself, but nothing good comes of it. I hate it, I just want to draw...


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 17, 2022)

I haven't tried drawing in a few years myself. Got ok at sketching, mostly landscape stuff.

Tried writing, but for some reason it makes me depressed. I've read that writing is supposed to help as a coping mechanism, but for some reason it always make me ruminate harder, so I scrapped it for now. Maybe I just need to find another topic or story to write about.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm depressed that everything I watch or read is essentially all the same.  Mandalorian is endless fetch quests.  MCU is problem-villain intro-resolution-preview big problem. Romance novels are rehashes of Harlequins.  Even the stuff I read for work just references other writings and ends in a loop.  Have to go looking for art and surprise! Not at a museum either as it seems that's all emotionless retread.

Lmao, I want to do a book on best coffees to drink for sexy time.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 17, 2022)

Lmao, just thought of
"You're very good with the kisses and fingers...  oh...OH...."
*sipping caramel machuiatto with whipped cream*
"Nope, this O needed a pumpkin spice latte.  Oh well, next time."


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Lmao, I want to do a book on best coffees to drink for sexy time.


I can't promise it's free of tropes, but this line in combination with the book rant reminds me of _Legends & Lattes_. XD
(I haven't read it myself but I've seen good things said about it. And yeah. Coffee shop fantasy.)

As a genre, romance novels are _supposed_ to be formulaic, so I'm not terribly surprised you're not finding much novelty there. (I personally like Mercedes Lackey's Five Hundred Kingdoms series for romance; it'll still be following the romance novel framework because it _is_ one, but it's otherwise a fresh breath not least because it explicitly plays with fairy tale tropes (it's the job of Fairy Godmothers to exploit fairy tale tropes to steer events into favorable directions) and that comes with some novelty in itself. Like, admittedly 90% of anything I can recommend will be SFF (heavy emphasis on the fantasy), because that's my jam, and most of the rest will be crime/detective novels.

I miss reading. It's been literal years since I read regularly, and probably upwards of a year if not more that I read a novel at all. With how anhedonic I've been lately it wouldn't be entirely surprised if I ended up with your reaction, too, mind. Yaaay depression. :/


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 18, 2022)

I want this doggo and I can't have him. 

He's so cute. His name is Tramp.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 18, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I want this doggo and I can't have him.
> 
> He's so cute. His name is Tramp.


Such a cute little guy


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 18, 2022)

I think my writing creativity died with the second round of Covid-19. I feel . . . cold, kind of ambivalent about writing. I've looked at a chapter I'm working on for months now, with no real clue how to move forward. Gah!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 18, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I think my writing creativity died with the second round of Covid-19. I feel . . . cold, kind of ambivalent about writing. I've looked at a chapter I'm working on for months now, with no real clue how to move forward. Gah!


Sometimes, just have to ask someone else's idea.or input.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 18, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Such a cute little guy


I am sad because he isn't mine.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 20, 2022)

My dad keeps spending ages getting piss drunk at the pub. I know he needs time to relax, but he comes home almost every day really late, pissing himself and falling over and saying nonsensical things. He drinks too much and he already has blood pressure problems and a history of pancreatitis. He promises to only have a couple of pints but ends up drinking much more and making himself ill.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 20, 2022)

When family sees you are successful and uses every trick in the book to steal into the success.  And I mean immediate and extended family who never supported you and were part of the naysayers suddenly thinking the have a right or were somehow instrumental in the accomplishment.  As you grew up being told you were a...  nope, angry but not stupidly rageful right now.

Ugh, fookin hate it.  There's a reason I never talk to them and you'd think they'd take a hint.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 20, 2022)

My BPD hates me today. I just want to sit in a corner and rock, but I can't. I'm at work. I can't escape. FML right now.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 20, 2022)

So.... the power steering fluid on my SUV has drained out twice now in the span of a couple of weeks.

It'll probably wind up being a relatively cheap repair, but I really need this SUV to last me another year at least until I can get financially situated.


Also, I have to move my stuff into the other house next month.  It.... it's actually _too much_ of a house for me, but I have to maintain it while a family member resides in the city. Part of this involves me buying sturdy room dividers, as the design of the house means the one spot where I can safely use my VR setup is right in the middle of a room where, well..... if said family brings their dogs at any point, they WILL knock over and possibly break the base stations (no good ceiling angles to mount them, so I have to use poles). The room dividers have to stand up to a charging pit bull (they're not hostile just overexcited, but I have a good idea how fast these two dogs charge) or a malamute (said family member has thought of getting a big dog like that once the two pit bulls are gone, I don't remember the exact breed so I went with a dog I knew was large).


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So.... the power steering fluid on my SUV has drained out twice now in the span of a couple of weeks.
> 
> It'll probably wind up being a relatively cheap repair, but I really need this SUV to last me another year at least until I can get financially situated.



I'd imagine it's most likely the return line.  A lot of times you can get away with just clamping in a section of hose if it's the low pressure end.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 21, 2022)

After another week of listening to customers tell me about their abuse, rape, dying pets, fond memories of loved ones, how racist they are, and drawing calls out for two hours, I am exhausted.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> After another week of listening to customers tell me about their abuse, rape, dying pets, fond memories of loved ones, how racist they are, and drawing calls out for two hours, I am exhausted.


What's your job description? I'm sorry if I've missed something. Are you a Samaritan?

It sounds like hard work. Have a rest and drink some hot chocolate or something. (I'm trying to sound helpful but I'm not very good at it.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 21, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> What's your job description? I'm sorry if I've missed something. Are you a Samaritan?
> 
> It sounds like hard work. Have a rest and drink some hot chocolate or something. (I'm trying to sound helpful but I'm not very good at it.)



I'm a customer service rep for an internet company... does that count? TuT


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm a customer service rep for an internet company... does that count? TuT


I guess it does. Have a nice rest anyway.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm a customer service rep for an internet company... does that count? TuT


God help you.

No, seriously, I've been in a role of that nature.  The closest I got to receiving race jokes was comments about India (which were actually kind of sparse), but I'm too familiar with the abusive attitudes of customers.

Then again, the internet company in question specifically wanted us to act like the customer had a zero IQ so....


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 21, 2022)

There was a loose dog running around my neighborhood this weekend. Turns out some bastards just threw it out of a car. The terrified thing ran away if anyone got so much as 50 feet from it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 21, 2022)

Not a depressing vent, but damn tea for fighting diabeetus while coffee enhances quality of life!

Will this war have no end?!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 21, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Not a depressing vent, but damn tea for fighting diabeetus while coffee enhances quality of life!
> 
> Will this war have no end?!


Make tea with your coffee? I mean, if you need both . . .


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 22, 2022)

I hate the psychological effects of work. I'm building up resentment to the sound of people talking through my headset. It doesn't bother me if its music, but yt videos with just people talking, etc, ugh... I hate it. I'm probably gonna have to keep my speaker permanently plugged in from now on.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 24, 2022)

$1,000 USD later, the new hot water heater is installed, but . . . now the hot water side of EVERY faucet has the shutoff valve clogged with rust scale. I now need to take apart these shutoff valves and physically clean the rust out, then change ALL the aerators. I hope that shutting off these sections of the house for repairs won't cause the newly cleaned valves to get clogged again. FML.


----------



## straferz (Sep 24, 2022)

Lately, I have felt very lonely in life. I often feel like I'm 'just there' in conversations, and am contributing nothing, even though I have a ton of ideas on what to say, I usually don't end up saying them, out of fear that they aren't good enough to be spoken out loud. Even online, which is where a ton of people who feel the say way as me flock to, I feel like no friendships I form are meaningful enough, and we usually just stop talking to each other after a week at most.

Even though I have the kindest, most supportive boyfriend anyone could ever ask for, he lives in the country below mine, and we won't even have a chance of seeing each other in person for at least three years.

I'm sure everything regarding this issue will improve as I get older, but for now, I feel completely lost, and don't know what I could do to stop feeling this way.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 24, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> $1,000 USD later, the new hot water heater is installed, but . . . now the hot water side of EVERY faucet has the shutoff valve clogged with rust scale. I now need to take apart these shutoff valves and physically clean the rust out, then change ALL the aerators. I hope that shutting off these sections of the house for repairs won't cause the newly cleaned valves to get clogged again. FML.



Take off the faucets and soak em in EvapoRust maybe? Takes forever, but the stuff works ok.


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 24, 2022)

It's Saturday morning and the weekend blues already hit hard. No plans, and I'm covering extra shifts next week because everyone's going on vacation except for me. I don't have irl friends to do anything with because I'm too boring, stupid and unimpressive to make any, and I don't get along with my family lmao. Just living the pointless life here~~~


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 24, 2022)

Ran out of embroidery floss for the backstitch outlines on the cross stitch project I've been working on (the kit I'd gotten was for some reason short on this and another color, pretty good with a lot of them, and possibly overly generous on a couple; it was weird). Popped into the local little yarn store that happens to also carry DMC floss, picked up my skein of floss, went on to the seasonal faire thing that's in town this weekend. Walk through there to look at all the market stand things, head home and swing by the coffee shop for chai on the way as you do. Get home, and the damn skein is not in my bag.

Okay, must have fallen out when I fished something else out of the bag. Fuck, this sucks, I'd like to have the project done by Thursday ideally.
So I, already pretty tired, head back out to retrace my steps. Didn't find the thing, so either someone found it and picked it up, it got kicked underneath something, or I'm just shit at scanning the ground for lost skeins of embroidery floss. All of these are possible.

It's a $2 thing of embroidery floss, not a big deal financially. It just sucks because I _need_ it to finish the project I've been working on for the past like... couple of months.
And now my hip hurts. >.<


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 24, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Ran out of embroidery floss for the backstitch outlines on the cross stitch project I've been working on (the kit I'd gotten was for some reason short on this and another color, pretty good with a lot of them, and possibly overly generous on a couple; it was weird). Popped into the local little yarn store that happens to also carry DMC floss, picked up my skein of floss, went on to the seasonal faire thing that's in town this weekend. Walk through there to look at all the market stand things, head home and swing by the coffee shop for chai on the way as you do. Get home, and the damn skein is not in my bag.
> 
> Okay, must have fallen out when I fished something else out of the bag. Fuck, this sucks, I'd like to have the project done by Thursday ideally.
> So I, already pretty tired, head back out to retrace my steps. Didn't find the thing, so either someone found it and picked it up, it got kicked underneath something, or I'm just shit at scanning the ground for lost skeins of embroidery floss. All of these are possible.
> ...


I had nothing to do with the hip...

Sorry about the skein. Hopefully it all works out.  But now I am jealous you have an awesome faire!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 24, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I had nothing to do with the hip...
> 
> Sorry about the skein. Hopefully it all works out.  But now I am jealous you have an awesome faire!


It’s honestly not all that remarkable  a faire, but it’s an annual thing that makes a pretty nice diversion and they do sell a few things that can otherwise be hard to find. It irritates me a bit that I think three of our political parties had stands there - election was like two weeks ago! Go hide until the next one, please! Would much rather have seen a few more sellers of tat.

Tentatively have plans to give boyfriend a ride to a fabric store tomorrow, and have him pick me up a skein in exchange. It’s just… how much fucking bad luck does it take for a tiny skein of yarn to make it out of my bag without me noticing, and then not even have the decency to lie conspicuously on the sidewalk or whatever when I get back to look for it.

I seriously ended up walking like 10 klicks. SO MUCH WALKS!


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 24, 2022)

WHY IS EVERYONE SUDDENLY AUTISTIC?!

It has become a "fashionable" diagnosis and loads of people who are very high functioning and have successful personal lives and careers are saying shit like "I'm 40 and I have two jobs and a huge social network and I'm happily married and nobody would ever have suspected that *gasp* I AM AUTISTIC. WOW I REALLY FOOLED EVERYONE THEY NEVER WOULD HAVE GUESSED."

I was diagnosed at the age of 16 and I have severe social impairment (I'm totally clueless about how to talk to people or interact normally) I have crippling anxiety issues and sensory shit that makes my life a living hell and everyone else is acting like it's the new cool thing to be diagnosed with. I understand that it's a broad spectrum but they're making light of what can be a horrible disorder which leaves people like me completely unable to live a normal life.

It's not cool, it's not fashionable, it's a nightmare. Fuck off.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE SUDDENLY AUTISTIC?!
> 
> It has become a "fashionable" diagnosis and loads of people who are very high functioning and have successful personal lives and careers are saying shit like "I'm 40 and I have two jobs and a huge social network and I'm happily married and nobody would ever have suspected that *gasp* I AM AUTISTIC. WOW I REALLY FOOLED EVERYONE THEY NEVER WOULD HAVE GUESSED."
> 
> ...


They've been doing that with autism and the mostly-deprecated Asperger syndrome for at least a decade, if not more.

I have to structure my life pretty hard in order to keep the worst of the condition at bay, and there are still a couple of situations that are horrifyingly crippling for me.  I simply shake my head whenever I see someone claiming they're autistic like this.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 24, 2022)

i think it was at 6 or so for me


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 24, 2022)

I feel like I have PTSD from something I've never experienced before.
I had a crime-related dream last night where I was shaken/shocked from the events but when I woke up and started my day with a YT compilation that happened to mention a murder with a gun my eyes just bulged. XD 

What is this nonsense? 
I found love in that dream but omg why IT WAS WITH ALEXANDER IRONFIST?!?!?!?! 
It was definitely a cute/healing relationship. But damn my brain is whack.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 24, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i think it was at 6 or so for me


I probably would have been diagnosed with atypical autism at a younger age than 16 but I think when I was a child autism in girls and women often wasn't recognised or understood. They just thought that I was psychotic.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 24, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I probably would have been diagnosed with atypical autism at a younger age than 16 but I think when I was a child autism in girls and women often wasn't recognised or understood. They just thought that I was psychotic.


possibly

according to my parents the major thing they found about me was you could not get my attention to switch from what i wanted to talk about(or was) with most things that should draw someone's attention


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 24, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I feel like I have PTSD from something I've never experienced before.
> I had a crime-related dream last night where I was shaken/shocked from the events but when I woke up and started my day with a YT compilation that happened to mention a murder with a gun my eyes just bulged. XD
> 
> What is this nonsense?
> ...


Glad it was a good dream!


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2022)

Tis finally the season where I need to start hiding under my blankets all day


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 25, 2022)

Womp womp. I’ve had a backache on and off (every day, but not constantly) for just over a week now. I know part of the reason is my sitting like a damn cheese doodle unless I’m actively thinking about my posture, so I’m sure I could do _something_ to help things along. Feels sorta like nerve pain but it’s weird for nerve pain to come and go. So maybe I pinched a nerve, maybe not. It’s a mystery.

At least I got my damn embroidery floss after a long-ass drive (why does my tiny little local yarn store have a better selection of DMC floss than the big fabric/yarn stores in the bigger city?) and am now done with everything but the personal information (nephew’s name, birthdate, birth height) and the final assembly (hemming etc). So yay for that part!


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 25, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Womp womp. I’ve had a backache on and off (every day, but not constantly) for just over a week now. I know part of the reason is my sitting like a damn cheese doodle unless I’m actively thinking about my posture, so I’m sure I could do _something_ to help things along. Feels sorta like nerve pain but it’s weird for nerve pain to come and go. So maybe I pinched a nerve, maybe not. It’s a mystery.
> 
> At least I got my damn embroidery floss after a long-ass drive (why does my tiny little local yarn store have a better selection of DMC floss than the big fabric/yarn stores in the bigger city?) and am now done with everything but the personal information (nephew’s name, birthdate, birth height) and the final assembly (hemming etc). So yay for that part!


Womp womp.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 26, 2022)

WOO WOO, here comes the first world problems train.
So my phone's battery had begun to bulge out, enough that it broke the glue and began to push the back-plate off the phone.
So, it became clear that I had to replace the battery, and fuck if I'm going to pay a repair shop the entire cost of the phone to replace the battery. Not gonna happen. So, I pick up a battery off of Amazon that comes with a couple cheap tools to work on the phone.

What a fucking nightmare that was. Having to peel off the remaining glue off the bloated battery, took a good 5 minutes to get it all off, then trying to unscrew the plastic top off to get the battery connector. Lord almighty, the screws are so tiny that I accidentally broke the threads on two of them by going too fast. Then just putting the new battery in and connecting it to the gnat sized connector on the board. My god. I despise the layouts of phones, they are so self repair hostile it's infuriating. I despise having to work with screws the size of fleas, and connectors the size of fucking gnats. I wanted to throw my phone against the wall when I was done. That's not even going into the idiocy of having to attach the back plate with glue. Why? It would have been a 100 times more repair friendly to just make it possible to screw and unscrew the phone's backplate back together. But why do that? That'd be too convenient, and superficial people would stomp their feet because they don't like looking at screwholes covered by rubber. So had to glue the phone backplate back to the phone. 



I guess it still beats going to a shop, but man, really neck and neck there with how frustrating it was to just replace a god forsaken battery.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 26, 2022)

I found out that the discontinuation of flash support caused all but about 15 of the games on Neopets to disappear.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 26, 2022)

Random vent.

I remember so many people from here and like, now I'm sure they're gone.  Vent vent vent


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2022)

Bambi said:


> Random vent.
> 
> I remember so many people from here and like, now I'm sure they're gone.  Vent vent vent


Depends.  I found our some went to alts.  Few are elsewhere and not as active.  Some are low profile for professional reasons.   I thought same until I was corrected.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 26, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> WOO WOO, here comes the first world problems train.
> So my phone's battery had begun to bulge out, enough that it broke the glue and began to push the back-plate off the phone.
> So, it became clear that I had to replace the battery, and fuck if I'm going to pay a repair shop the entire cost of the phone to replace the battery. Not gonna happen. So, I pick up a battery off of Amazon that comes with a couple cheap tools to work on the phone.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it was past manufacturer warranty? 

I've heard a lot about bloating batteries and I'm shocked at how common this is.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 26, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I found out that the discontinuation of flash support caused all but about 15 of the games on Neopets to disappear.


They didn't finish remaking them all yet? Or have they been discontinued?


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 26, 2022)

Bambi said:


> Random vent.
> 
> I remember so many people from here and like, now I'm sure they're gone.  Vent vent vent


TRIPLE POST!!!

It's possible they could be here. A lot of old users made new accounts under new names, and more recently, you have the ability to change them whenever. XD Could just be under a different alias!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm guessing it was past manufacturer warranty?
> 
> I've heard a lot about bloating batteries and I'm shocked at how common this is.


It’s honestly scary - if a battery starts bulging it needs replaced ASAP because they can and will explode given time to get that far. Depending on the specific manufacturer and model I believe there’s a fair number that have extended warranty specifically for this kind of issue. (Possibly because it would suck to be the manufacturer whose phones aren’t allowed on airplanes?) 

I know some time back boyfriend helped our housemate replace the battery in her phone after it started bulging. It’s kinda scary that these are the power sources we’re currently depending on.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm guessing it was past manufacturer warranty?
> 
> I've heard a lot about bloating batteries and I'm shocked at how common this is.


Yep, past warranty.

The manufcaturers do try to put some saftey nets in place to prevent injury/damage around the battery to give them some credit. Though, it begs to question, if they can bother to make add saftey nets around the battery why can't they make the phone easier to repair?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> They didn't finish remaking them all yet? Or have they been discontinued?


I read that they are "hard at work" with converting them to a non-flash format, but I'm not sure.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 26, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I read that they are "hard at work" with converting them to a non-flash format, but I'm not sure.



Well, considering the overhaul they've done so far, I have faith they'll eventually deliver! 
... or else. )8<


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 27, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> Take off the faucets and soak em in EvapoRust maybe? Takes forever, but the stuff works ok.


As easy as that sounds, nope. These are genuine rust flakes, like flaked off the inside of the pipes, that have jammed up the valves. Sometimes they're called turncocks angle stops or ballcocks. The little valves under the sinks that turn off the water to the faucet? That's what's all fooked up. They just happen to be 90° valves, just ducky for rust to jam the the hell up. Spent the day replacing one faucet, since that was the plan beforehand. I am slowly changing them out to ball valves that can't get jammed up with rust. We do soak them in CLR for a half-hour before using various implements to knock out the rust flakes.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 27, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> As easy as that sounds, nope. These are genuine rust flakes, like flaked off the inside of the pipes, that have jammed up the valves. Sometimes they're called turncocks angle stops or ballcocks. The little valves under the sinks that turn off the water to the faucet? That's what's all fooked up. They just happen to be 90° valves, just ducky for rust to jam the the hell up. Spent the day replacing one faucet, since that was the plan beforehand. I am slowly changing them out to ball valves that can't get jammed up with rust. We do soak them in CLR for a half-hour before using various implements to knock out the rust flakes.


You said turncocks and  ballcocks...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 27, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You said turncocks and  ballcocks...


Yes, yes I did. Maybe plumbers have dirty minds . . .


----------



## Bambi (Sep 27, 2022)

Vent that I have to consider more things than sometimes the others I interact with.

I always feel like the bigger brother to things, and that comes with it's own hurdles. You do it for the right reasons though, and the love.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2022)

Pretty sure my hemorrhoid was causing me pain this whole time. I no longer feel like I'm carrying a miracle child either now that it's taken care of itself.

Still surprised I haven't died from bloodloss though.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 28, 2022)

My cat jumped into my shower cubicle just as I turned the water on and now he is mad at me. He bit me and turned his back on me. It wasn't my fault, you silly animal. >:-(


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Pretty sure my hemorrhoid was causing me pain this whole time. I no longer feel like I'm carrying a miracle child either now that it's taken care of itself.
> 
> Still surprised I haven't died from bloodloss though.


I thought haemorrhoids affected the anus? Wasn't your pain abdominal?

I think maybe see a doctor even if the symptom has resolved.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I thought haemorrhoids affected the anus? Wasn't your pain abdominal?
> 
> I think maybe see a doctor even if the symptom has resolved.


Yea bit it's internal so maybe it was pushing up on my insides? I'm only speculating because I can't sign up for a doctor until I get my IDs replaced and that could take up to a year or more.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Yea bit it's internal so maybe it was pushing up on my insides? I'm only speculating because I can't sign up for a doctor until I get my IDs replaced and that could take up to a year or more.


Can you cover costs out of pocket, or take out a month of private healthcare insurance? 

Your employer may also have advice on a faster route to access medical care; expecting you to wait more than a year is very unreasonable (and I have never had an ID renewal that took more than a month to process!).


----------



## Rimna (Sep 28, 2022)

My salary for last month's full-time work, 8 hours a day, 5 days a week of mind-draining calculations - I received 270 euros for it. 
Whoever tells you europe is a good place to live in, plenty of wealthy people - they clearly have no clue what they're talking about and they consider europe to be only the countries where the native languages are german, french, dutch, or any of the scandinavian languages.

One of these days I will lose my shit and sell everything I own to become a slave in a normal country and be paid 10 times as much for cleaning toilets or whatever the fuck it is slavs do abroad.


----------



## Rayd (Sep 28, 2022)

>"wow nobody gives a single shit about me huh"
>"that's okay i guess because at least i get to see my therapist tomorrow. she's kind of my friend i suppose."
>goes into therapist session to talk about how alone and hopeless i feel
>therapist tells me she's going on leave indefinitely right after

holy shit my life is a depressing cartoon lol


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 28, 2022)

Rayd said:


> >"wow nobody gives a single shit about me huh"
> >"that's okay i guess because at least i get to see my therapist tomorrow. she's kind of my friend i suppose."
> >goes into therapist session to talk about how alone and hopeless i feel
> >therapist tells me she's going on leave indefinitely right after
> ...



That's so cruel. What a bitch. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Rayd (Sep 28, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> That's so cruel. What a bitch. You have my sympathy.


well, she warned me that she was probably going to have to take leave months in advance. so i completely understood. i think she handled it the best she possibly could. she noticed i was visibly upset about it (i was holding back tears for the entire rest of the session afterwards) and she told me she was so proud of me and even hugged me and told me she would set me up with another therapist until she eventually returns. i couldn't have asked for a better therapist honestly. i feel immense comfort in her presence. so i don't feel angry about it. i'm just going to miss her a lot.

i just thought it was comically fucked up that her taking leave was perfectly timed with me feeling especially lonely and helpless.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 28, 2022)

Rayd said:


> >"wow nobody gives a single shit about me huh"
> >"that's okay i guess because at least i get to see my therapist tomorrow. she's kind of my friend i suppose."
> >goes into therapist session to talk about how alone and hopeless i feel
> >therapist tells me she's going on leave indefinitely right after
> ...


Honestly, this has happened to me every time i find a therapist that actually works and it stings. Like... can you refer me to someone before you go? :')


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 28, 2022)

Rayd said:


> well, she warned me that she was probably going to have to take leave months in advance. so i completely understood. i think she handled it the best she possibly could. she noticed i was visibly upset about it (i was holding back tears for the entire rest of the session afterwards) and she told me she was so proud of me and even hugged me and told me she would set me up with another therapist until she eventually returns. i couldn't have asked for a better therapist honestly. i feel immense comfort in her presence. so i don't feel angry about it. i'm just going to miss her a lot.
> 
> i just thought it was comically fucked up that her taking leave was perfectly timed with me feeling especially lonely and helpless.



I'm sorry I misjudged her.

I hope you find another good therapist.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Honestly, this has happened to me every time i find a therapist that actually works and it stings. Like... can you refer me to someone before you go? :')


Hey, could be worse. You could have people deciding that you're not good enough at therapy to get put on the waiting list for a new one when the first one leaves... but not even bother telling you until literally a year+ later. Not that I'm bitter. :/


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 28, 2022)

I can't watch a movie or tv show for enjoyment, really.  It seems everything is spoiled two minutes after it comes out.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 28, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Hey, could be worse. You could have people deciding that you're not good enough at therapy to get put on the waiting list for a new one when the first one leaves... but not even bother telling you until literally a year+ later. Not that I'm bitter. :/


I'm just grateful you all have therapists.  honestly, living this close to Roswell, I am kinda hoping for an intergalactic caregiver to do housecalls.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 28, 2022)

"Well, to be brutally honest-" Let's stop there before I pummel you.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 29, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> "Well, to be brutally honest-" Let's stop there before I pummel you.


I am now goimg to run away really really fast.  If it looks like I'm not running away, please stop me amd tell me which way to go so I stop running in circles.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 29, 2022)

I work in a kinda affluent area, you'd expect the rich bichs to be entitled assholes if you listened to certain people; but so far (notably today) it's the state subsidized housing districts that seem haunted by gigakarens
Not sure if it's a messy divorce going on (because of course I know more than I would ever want to about her life after that unpleasant interaction) but... the RAGE, the buggy bulging eyes holy shit! I wish that was a cartoon.

Now that I think of it, this particular building is full of crazy people, there's the one who seems adamant that she signs her death warrant every time we visit (I've heard the same lady say that at the bank also, at least I think it was the same, otherwise it's an eerily common delusion) and the one who keeps writing to the president about god knows what


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 29, 2022)

It has taken so long for me to realize that I'm a f**king scary b*tch. I'm usually too caught up being afraid of other people to realize that I'm acting "psycho."

I don't do it on purpose. It's just me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 29, 2022)

“I became insane, with long intervals of horrible sanity.”- Edgar Allan Poe


Xitheon said:


> It has taken so long for me to realize that I'm a f**king scary b*tch. I'm usually too caught up being afraid of other people to realize that I'm acting "psycho."
> 
> I don't do it on purpose. It's just me.


Are you my mummy?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2022)

Stressing ahead of the big move. 

The big one. It's going to have to be sink or swim.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 29, 2022)

Just under 11 hours until wisdom tooth surgery. I’m stressing over it for no good reason. 

Was trying to finish a craft project today and our ancient (used to belong to my maternal grandmother, who died when I was three) sewing machine decided it was more interested in making birds’ nests out of the bobbin thread than in actually sewing. Boyfriend got it sorted out eventually, but hurdles tend to raise my anxiety levels. So I’ve got to give myself some more time to finish that project, which I’d hoped to have done tonight.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm worried about a russian friend

He burned bridges with me because he found out about my opinions on communism but we used to have fun, I've been unable to join him and now Russia is mobilizing


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 29, 2022)

Gaming doesn't hit as hard as it used to anymore. And im sad about it


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 29, 2022)

This is less of a vent but more of a disturbing observation that I've recently made about myself.

While I've been pouring tons of effort into calcifying my position within my first two Maslow Levels, _I think _this has unfortunately come at the expense of my psychological health. I haven't been paying attention to it at all because my go-to strategy--one that I've been running for the past 3 years--is to just sort of armor up mentally, bar the gates of my psyche, and sort of angrily bludgeon my way through life like a bull with a rancid attitude.

See, before my present situation, my life chronology in Texas went something like this (circa 2019 to 2020):

1) Move out of my parent's house on bad terms to go live with my dad.
2) Deal with my dad's bullshit.
3) Stop being homeless after dad my kicked me out.
4) Get out of debt by throwing down 55+ hour workweeks at whatever jobs I could secure.

Armor was donned, gates were barred, and the bull was unleashed during this period. You were either stepped on, stepped over, or stepped around. No amount of Karens, Kyles, wannabe thugs, life hiccups, psychopathic bosses, or general normie dickwads could stop me. My hatred for people was further reinforced during this period as well. If you tried to get close to me, I sort of gradually rejected you because I couldn't afford to have you fuck up my flow. I didn't trust you and we didn't have anything in common anyway.

Running this play made sense at the time because my first two Maslow Levels hadn't been satisfied. I didn't have the cognitive bandwidth to worry about all of the fluffy stuff. But then I solved all of these problems. Things ran smoothly for a while.

But I never took the armor off, I didn't open the gates, and I never put that bull back into its cage.

Then this grim revelation hit.

And so right now it's just:

1) Make the money.

2) DCA half of it into index funds and other investment vehicles so that I can hopefully retire from this wages slave nightmare by around 45.

3) Stomach normies blithering normy bullshit on the daily. Worst one is my current manager. Man is a perfect caricature of a modern married male: chivalrous to the point of simpdom, masterful at self-delusion ("You just need to decide that you're happy!"), and thoroughly locked into the system via a house note, probably one or two car notes, a wife, and some kids. He's a good person, but he and I are like Ying and Yang. We couldn't be any more different.

But do you see something wrong in that list? See something missing? There are no friends in this list. No family. It's literally wakeup, work, eat, sleep, get paid, sock the money away in one of several Fidelity accounts, and maybe sort of fart around on a dying hero shooter played by thousands of people who hate each other.

I can't believe I'm about to utter the following given how much shit I give so many people on here for being soft and weak, but I think what I'm feeling is genuine loneliness. I'm separated from my immediate family (who I love with all of my heart) by about 1,400 miles and my dad, who I am cool with now, is in California on business. My blood knows how I am and I feel safe around them. I like them. I trust them. We share interests.

But I have no friends in Texas. Shit's fucked.

My steel is resolute. Always will be. But I'd been lying if I sat here and said that this stuff wasn't getting heavier with each passing day.

Solution is to just go get friends, right? Become interesting. Do interesting stuff. Have something worth bringing to the conversation table.

Problem: because I'm so hardened emotionally and detached from other people by such a massive degree, I have this..."aura" of subtle anger (and possibly insecurity) about me. Resting bitch face doesn't help, either. And I think people pick up on this energy. And they react accordingly by throwing out little jabs that I match with more armor, more wall barring, and an angrier bull. Cycle continues. You all know how it is. Armor up; bar those gates; let the bull out.

Truly, I respect this aspect of my persona. It got me to where I am today. Effective. Utilitarian. Brutal. And it's absolutely unwavering.

But it's literally impossible to make friends when you're operating like this 24/7.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 29, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> It has taken so long for me to realize that I'm a f**king scary b*tch. I'm usually too caught up being afraid of other people to realize that I'm acting "psycho."
> 
> I don't do it on purpose. It's just me.


You aren't, you are a really nice person xith, I believe you're really cool to talk with!
I hope everything goes well for you

I'll miss seeing you around the forum


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 30, 2022)

RAM said:


> This is less of a vent but more of a disturbing observation that I've recently made about myself.
> 
> While I've been pouring tons of effort into calcifying my position within my first two Maslow Levels, _I think _this has unfortunately come at the expense of my psychological health. I haven't been paying attention to it at all because my go-to strategy--one that I've been running for the past 3 years--is to just sort of armor up mentally, bar the gates of my psyche, and sort of angrily bludgeon my way through life like a bull with a rancid attitude.
> 
> ...


Advice and opinions are like a butthole, everyone has one and they all stink.

First off, congrats.  Weird to hear, but congrats.  This realization happened to me as well:  all the advice, help, blah, blah, blah I heard on what I needed to reach my goals?  It was that same advice.  So, like you, I quit following it.  Omg, like you I hate aspects of it.  I was retired at 40 and got my job after two weeks because I was bored.  So, if I may.

I'm happily married to the woman I love.  i don't worry so much on things.  I am an engineer because i want to do the job.  If I'm fired?  Meh. Want to go somewhere?  Options.  My friends work as hard as I do, but we enjoy the company.  We hang because we want to.  There's no expectations,  no competition, no quid pro quo.  Guy or gal, it's what do we want to do with who we want to be with.  We're all friends, if not family.

It's lonely at first, but I wouldn't trade quantity of friends for quality of friends at all.  I teach this philosophy to whomever listens, but gotta say not many look at the lifestyle as a valuable endeavor.

As far as people. I don't know how best to approach them, either.  I just be myself and let the chips fall as they will.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 30, 2022)

Wisdom tooth out. Wadded up gauze in my mouth to stop bleeding tastes icky and just almost triggered my gag reflex. (Pretty sure throwing up is on the list of "avoid doing this after oral surgery.") Am now going to curl up and try to get some more sleep, and once I get out of bed proper I'll probably regret not staying up another hour to take acetaminophen before the local wears off. AHWELL 6:30 is like 3-5 hours earlier than I usually get out of bed I wanna SLEEP.

EDIT: Owwie! Local started wearing off even before the “don’t eat or drink for two hours” was up. Hopefully it’ll chill out, and it doesn’t get too bad. Last time was manageable with painkillers but this one is not very kind.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 30, 2022)

Doing some YCHs from spare sketches more than covers my gas expenses and i like doing that for me audience as I never do commissions anymore
But they tend to be scalped by always the same people
Worst part is I shouldn't even be annoyed by this


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 30, 2022)

Are you this fucking lazy? I'm taking care of your father, not the household. I'm not cleaning up after you, I'm cleaning after your father, not you. Stop leaving trash at the door and expect me to take it out. You can do it. You are on your computer for hours. You can take that time to throw it out. I took out the trash sometimes because I wanted to help a little. But you're taking advantage of it. Do you even take care of your father properly? I'm not trying to cast the first stone, but I don't like when he asks me to work the weekends because he doesn't trust his daughter to change his diapers during the weekend. I hope this changes soon since you want to take care of him when I'm off.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 1, 2022)

I wish I knew what's wrong with my blood pressure. My physician didn't detect anything but it doesn't change the fact I'm occasionally not doing too great, I would ask the internet but they would tell me I have cancer


----------



## ben909 (Oct 1, 2022)

do you get very upset easly, that can sometimes cause spikes, although i don't know if this helpful


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wish I knew what's wrong with my blood pressure. My physician didn't detect anything but it doesn't change the fact I'm occasionally not doing too great, I would ask the internet but they would tell me I have cancer



For me it ended up being a combination of Sleep Apnea and the fact I drink too much.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 1, 2022)

You would think it would be easier to find dart flights with foxes on them. It's not like it's a niche furry item.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 1, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> For me it ended up being a combination of Sleep Apnea and the fact I drink too much.


oh boy


----------



## Punji (Oct 1, 2022)

Drinking, smoking, and obesity are three of the most common causes of hypertension, resulting in high blood pressure. There are a huge volume of potential causes though, such as excessive stress or sodium intake.

If your doctor feels it's becoming a real danger you could ask him for a medication that might help, but exercise and diet are usually the most commonly suggested treatments. It can be difficult to go back but it's important to keep a handle on it. Cardiovascular disease is one of the top killers in the Western world.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> You would think it would be easier to find dart flights with foxes on them. It's not like it's a niche furry item.


Apparently there's a Chinese dart brand called "Fox Smiling".

I only know this because I tried to search for the item myself in response to your post.  And one of their designs for dart flights looks like a howling wolf, that's as close as I got so far.

I don't know if this is throwing off the searches enough, though.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 1, 2022)

Punji said:


> Drinking, smoking, and obesity are three of the most common causes of hypertension, resulting in high blood pressure. There are a huge volume of potential causes though, such as excessive stress or sodium intake.
> 
> If your doctor feels it's becoming a real danger you could ask him for a medication that might help, but exercise and diet are usually the most commonly suggested treatments. It can be difficult to go back but it's important to keep a handle on it. Cardiovascular disease is one of the top killers in the Western world.


I stopped buying and eating fast food and drinking soda last week. So far I lost 5 to 6 lbs and I feel a lot better too.


----------



## WhiteFur (Oct 1, 2022)

Arghhhhh! I messed up a lot in the beginning when I was playing drums for my band. I eventually realized that the track was muted


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 1, 2022)

Some day, love will find me.....
Some day she will come and soothe me...
Crazy she calls me
And crazy for pracrastinating am I....


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 1, 2022)

Giving a general rating to and using three tiny little bars to censor someone's youknowwhats in art, when 80% of said youknowwhats are clearly still visable is rather annoying... considering FA has minors who use their website.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

*sigh*

My parents are WAY too obsessed with minmaxing on my finances.

They tried to get me to return underwear I ordered online because it fit badly and the waistband fell apart.

I'm sorry, but that is one item you never try to return!

There's a huge laundry list of incidents like this, like trying to convince me to treat getting five dollars back like it's actually a meaningful thing.  Yet I see how damn much they spend on booze (unlike most cases of this they're actually not perpetual drunks, their alcohol choices are just expensive), among other things.

I will be glad when I move out just because I won't have to deal with these incidents anymore.

I already know the basic savings tricks.  But they're trying to pressure me into hoarding money more than it actually matters.  I've used the situation to, on average, save half of each paycheck in a savings account, but it isn't enough for these two.  And they keep insisting "we're not criticizing" when _I HAVE TOLD THEM REPEATEDLY TO STOP MAKING THESE KINDS OF COMMENTS!_

The fact that I can save half my paycheck at all should indicate I don't have the abusive situations that mandate that level of scrimping to survive.  They think they're preparing me for the real world.... no, I already did as much prep as I can learn to do at this point.  Only real-world experience will get this to turn out any better.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *sigh*
> 
> My parents are WAY too obsessed with minmaxing on my finances.
> 
> ...


I empathize.

Like I said before, mine constantly give me bad advice, which I totally ignore,  only to come back later and ask for more money.

They asked me once to fix their car.  I bought a couch.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 1, 2022)

... my dads real mom is unfit to make her own choices, and ...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 1, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ... my dads real mom is unfit to make her own choices, and ...


I feel this is the title of a thread

Edit: sorry bad joke.  Mine had dementia.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 2, 2022)

Why did I need to go around to the neighbors cubby-corner to me to ask them to turn it the hell down at 1 am last night? Y’all are grown-ass adults and shouldn’t need to be told it’s inappropriate to play your music that loud, _outside_, that late at night. Could’ve walked three blocks away and still heard it clearly.

Feeling awful today between the fuckery being up late did to my sleep schedule and my mouth hurting. Like, pain level was higher first day (knock on wood that remains true), but there’s something really… pervasive about the quality of the pain that makes me feel shitty and kinda malaise-y.



beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Giving a general rating to and using three tiny little bars to censor someone's youknowwhats in art, when 80% of said youknowwhats are clearly still visable is rather annoying... considering FA has minors who use their website.


It’s also against the rules; report it and staff will rerate the submission when they handle the ticket.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> They tried to get me to return underwear I ordered online because it fit badly and the waistband fell apart.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that is one item you never try to return!


You’re right, but if they fall apart after like… a couple of uses, that might be the exception? Like, returns because something is defective are a totally different beast from “I don’t want it.”

Says I who never got around to complaining about the underwear that fell apart first time I put it on. Not about the money, though, more about “if I buy clothes I should be able to expect some minimum level of quality.” So yeah. Less “return” and more “hey you sold me a defective product.”


----------



## ben909 (Oct 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I feel this is the title of a thread
> 
> Edit: sorry bad joke.  Mine had dementia.


she has 400 500 blood sugar for weeks and woN't do anything about it


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 2, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Giving a general rating to and using three tiny little bars to censor someone's youknowwhats in art, when 80% of said youknowwhats are clearly still visable is rather annoying... considering FA has minors who use their website.


Which I'm not sure why minors are even allowed, I've brought this up ages ago but I'll just embrace being a broken record since I don't think they'll ever fix it : even if you toggle to SFW when you want to upload something, all the fetish categories are present. Let's say you're 13 and wish to upload some digimon fanart, the category is right between bondage and fat furs
Prefer pokemon? not an issue, you'll find it between paw and pregnancy


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)

My wallet was most likely stolen, along with $45 and my debit card. I cancelled the card, but I needed part of that $45 for my vitamins that my doctor prescribed to me.


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 2, 2022)

Some artists run their “businesses” badly and very unprofessionally.

Yeah, I said it. I feel like this is a controversial take… but some artists are incredibly unprofessional in the handling of their commissions. It’s absolutely ok to take your time in commissions. It’s ok to set clear and defined boundaries. It’s ok (and necessary) for real life to come first and foremost. However, the bare minimum is clear communication and integrity. I see several artists get away with treating customers rather poorly and having every excuse under the sun for their bad practices.

It’s unacceptable to me to accept a commission and then make zero progress for _months _all while advertising more YCHs and taking on more and more commissions. You should focus on maintaining a reasonable queue _or _be upfront on the timeframe. The number of artists I’ve seen that’ll take a commission, go radio silent, continue posting more YCHs, and then have a convenient excuse every time the customer reaches out is… wild.

There’s no reason a simple art piece (a YCH at that…) purchased nearly a year ago should still be in the line-art phase. There’s no reason when I ask for a progress update that I receive an art piece with one small edit done off the original. And there’s no reason you should be accepting more and more YCH commissions if you can’t even provide for your _current _customers. If you’re too sick/busy/hurt to finish your original queue… then you should also be too sick/busy/hurt to continue accepting more money from customers and pumping out more YCHs.

Rant done. Sorry, I just genuinely feel some artists are really scummy when they accept gigantic lists of commissions and then take years to get them done all while taking more and more money from people in the meantime and making excuses for it all.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 2, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Some artists run their “businesses” badly and very unprofessionally.
> 
> Yeah, I said it. I feel like this is a controversial take… but some artists are incredibly unprofessional in the handling of their commissions. It’s absolutely ok to take your time in commissions. It’s ok to set clear and defined boundaries. It’s ok (and necessary) for real life to come first and foremost. However, the bare minimum is clear communication and integrity. I see several artists get away with treating customers rather poorly and having every excuse under the sun for their bad practices.
> 
> ...


You're right in like 99.9% of cases (and the remaining tiny portion is, like... force majeure shit that they should still be upfront about communicating), and I think there's a lot of people who kinda go "this is my hobby, so don't expect professionalism." Like, if money's changing hands, money's changing hands. It may not strictly be your profession or business-as-such, but, like... would you pay the neighbor kid to mow your lawn and be content with him doing one line of lawn a week while continuing to accept more mowing jobs from everyone else on the street? Obviously not, right?

Like, I'm not perfect and have fucked up on some transactions, but I learned my lesson and stopped accepting money upfront for just that reason.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2022)

I cannot stand people who don't want to reign in their shitty little kids. I was forced to move recently into a new apartment. It was unfortunate but I actually really like it here. Its not the largest but it uses the space really well and everything is new.

And then some bitch with 4 kids that have no training moved in above me and its like they're throwing each other at the goddamn walls. I really need to record it because the noise is shocking. No one will believe me until they hear it themselves unless they've dealt with this before. It's insane.
It rattles shit on the shelves and shakes my PC monitors. Not that I'm worried about things breaking but its to give you an idea of how much racket they make. And it goes on from the moment they wake up until they leave for school or wherever they go during the day.
They come home, and the noise goes on until well past 11pm. They wake me up as early as 5 am. 
Its not even yelling. Its extreme kinds of banging, heavy stomps from running, and what I can only imagine is Brock Lesnar slamming Goldberg onto a folding table. I work in the mornings. My dog is visibly stressed by the noise. I pay almost $1500 for rent. I'm not playing with these ratchet ass people on this. 

I filed a noise complaint. And I'm going to keep doing so for the next few days. I went up to air out my grievance to the mom and she straight up didnt answer the door. Twice. So the next person to ring her bell will be a state trooper if she doesnt get a clue SOON.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> No one will believe me until they hear it themselves unless they've dealt with this before. It's insane.


So it's basically the noise of your average college dorm x 11?  It's actually not that hard to believe, though the recording would put some legal evidence behind it.

You're doing the right steps, I think.  Double-check your tenant agreement and see if there's a noise clause in it - I'm under the impression that tenant agreements are fairly standard, which would mean if yours has one then the neighbor has one in theirs too.

Sorry if it all sounds redundant, I'm trying to help lock a solid legal case here if this goes that far.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)

Going back to my old church.

Long story short, made a Christian friend last week, and she offered to drive me to her church. Went twice, got severely traumatized by today's sermon, and I even caught the pastor in a lie. I feel like he is but a false prophet.

AND. HE. LIED.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> got severely traumatized by today's sermon


.....I almost have to ask, and I realize this may not be the best way to help someone deal with trauma:

Did you catch what section of the book was the source material that formed the basis for the sermon?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 2, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Going back to my old church.
> 
> Long story short, made a Christian friend last week, and she offered to drive me to her church. Went twice, got severely traumatized by today's sermon, and I even caught the pastor in a lie. I feel like he is but a false prophet.
> 
> AND. HE. LIED.


I know that feeling, went to a place like that for over a year. If you feel like talking more in detail about it just feel free to dm me.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> .....I almost have to ask, and I realize this may not be the best way to help someone deal with trauma:
> 
> Did you catch what section of the book was the source material that formed the basis for the sermon?


Most of it i dont remember from the book at all


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I know that feeling, went to a place like that for over a year. If you feel like talking more in detail about it just feel free to dm me.


Sure!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Most of it i dont remember from the book at all


Dang, I was hoping to help deconstruct the lie.

I'll leave this to someone more versed in dealing with the prophecy types.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dang, I was hoping to help deconstruct the lie.
> 
> I'll leave this to someone more versed in dealing with the prophecy types.


Yeah, he claims to be a prophet.



There are also prophets who support the lying sociopath, Trump.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 2, 2022)

ben909 said:


> she has 400 500 blood sugar for weeks and woN't do anything about it


Give a few more weeks, the ER doctors will do something about it. The human body can't take 400+ blood sugar for too long before the kidneys give out. Then it's dialysis. That's what killed my brother-in-law; the stress on the body from dialysis.


Smityyyy said:


> Some artists run their “businesses” badly and very unprofessionally.
> 
> Yeah, I said it. I feel like this is a controversial take… but some artists are incredibly unprofessional in the handling of their commissions. It’s absolutely ok to take your time in commissions. It’s ok to set clear and defined boundaries. It’s ok (and necessary) for real life to come first and foremost. However, the bare minimum is clear communication and integrity. I see several artists get away with treating customers rather poorly and having every excuse under the sun for their bad practices.
> 
> ...


I have a similar (or unrelated) problem with people, adults, wanting a custom guitar build. I spend weeks sometimes with them over email, hashing out the details then when I send a dollar amount for the complete build, I get ghosted. They were just "Kicking The Tires" and weren't serious about a build. I can build a top shelf electric guitar for under $1,500 USD, all name brand components and finishes, the best woods, something they can't get otherwise, since I don't rely on guitar building as my income - I'm retired. Something from a competitive level peer builder is $4,000 USD or higher. So yeah, I get this at least a dozen times a year, that's why the deposit to get in line for a build is non-refundable. That kind of stopped the tire kickers and people that would put down money, then decide "I'm going in a different direction" a few weeks to months later.
BTW, the deposit covers the wood, for the most part. Right now I still have a body and neck to build and recoup from the last d00d that backed out on me. A little over $1,000 USD for the neck and body wood so that one will sell for $2,000 built out. That's one that was left over from the pre-deposit days.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 2, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Give a few more weeks, the ER doctors will do something about it. The human body can't take 400+ blood sugar for too long before the kidneys give out. Then it's dialysis. That's what killed my brother-in-law; the stress on the body from dialysis.
> 
> I have a similar (or unrelated) problem with people, adults, wanting a custom guitar build. I spend weeks sometimes with them over email, hashing out the details then when I send a dollar amount for the complete build, I get ghosted. They were just "Kicking The Tires" and weren't serious about a build. I can build a top shelf electric guitar for under $1,500 USD, all name brand components and finishes, the best woods, something they can't get otherwise, since I don't rely on guitar building as my income - I'm retired. Something from a competitive level peer builder is $4,000 USD or higher. So yeah, I get this at least a dozen times a year, that's why the deposit to get in line for a build is non-refundable. That kind of stopped the tire kickers and people that would put down money, then decide "I'm going in a different direction" a few weeks to months later.
> BTW, the deposit covers the wood, for the most part. Right now I still have a body and neck to build and recoup from the last d00d that backed out on me. A little over $1,000 USD for the neck and body wood so that one will sell for $2,000 built out. That's one that was left over from the pre-deposit days.


if she was not lieing to us, she has likely been like this for a while, again, she cannot make her own choices safely


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Rayd (Oct 2, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Some artists run their “businesses” badly and very unprofessionally.
> 
> Yeah, I said it. I feel like this is a controversial take… but some artists are incredibly unprofessional in the handling of their commissions. It’s absolutely ok to take your time in commissions. It’s ok to set clear and defined boundaries. It’s ok (and necessary) for real life to come first and foremost. However, the bare minimum is clear communication and integrity. I see several artists get away with treating customers rather poorly and having every excuse under the sun for their bad practices.
> 
> ...


i'd go as far to say that most artists have these habits, just varied in intensity. a lot of very shady conduct is normalized in the furry art community and it's always gotten on my nerves pretty badly. but being a no-clout peon such as i, it's not like you can really say anything about it on a public scale without getting blacklisted by the entire art community for having a negative opinion about artists. it's sad, really.

being somebody that commissions relatively often, i can honestly genuinely say i've only commissioned a small handful who were consistent in contact and turnaround time. i think the most frustrating thing about the art community is the artists that treat their art space as a business until it's convenient to get all personal to allot themselves more time to procrastinate on commissions.

for instance - the double standards on a lot of these practices are real, too, like, if a commissioner misses a day or two on payment without contact, their ass would be grass, but if you were to approach an artist who has ignored you for months on a commission, you're often treated as an unpleasant, inconsiderate person who doesn't have a heart for artists. meanwhile you see at least a dozen passive-aggressive memes about commissioners from artists on twitter.

we see a lot of "artists aren't robots" rants, but not enough "commissioners aren't wallets" rants imo.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm getting worried for a friend of mine who just went completely silent for weeks now, since 20 sep, without a single word.

On FA he went by https://www.furaffinity.net/user/ruki-the-zorua/ , https://www.furaffinity.net/user/tsushako-the-mew/ , and most recently on FAF he was @The Spirit Guardian , but he left both sites, months ago.

Hate it when you don't know what's going on and there's no way to contact them.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 3, 2022)

I want a burger so fucking badly. Buuut that’s way more solid food than my mouth can currently do. I had a bit of shortbread because it comes apart easy and I can chew it with my front teeth. (Yeah, healthy eating is on hold until I can eat proper food again.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i'd go as far to say that most artists have these habits, just varied in intensity. a lot of very shady conduct is normalized in the furry art community and it's always gotten on my nerves pretty badly. but being a no-clout peon such as i, it's not like you can really say anything about it on a public scale without getting blacklisted by the entire art community for having a negative opinion about artists. it's sad, really.
> 
> being somebody that commissions relatively often, i can honestly genuinely say i've only commissioned a small handful who were consistent in contact and turnaround time. i think the most frustrating thing about the art community is the artists that treat their art space as a business until it's convenient to get all personal to allot themselves more time to procrastinate on commissions.
> 
> ...


I'm someone who moves a little slower than I should for some clients and when they poke me for an update, they always have this skittish tone and have to reassure me that they don't mean to be pushy. To which I immediately respond and reassure them that they're entitled to asking for updates. Truthfully, they shouldn't _have _to ask. I should just be more punctual. It's a bad habit I'm trying to work on that stems from poor time management and partially my irregular commission schedule. The almost fearful tone tells me that they've either dealt with or seen artists rage on clients and think I'll be the next. Which is actually really...heartbreaking? Like think about that. That's SAD.

Clients do some annoying as Hell things but like I said in the AI thread, furries in particular are the best clientele you can get as a semi professional online. I don't think people understand this. They pay handsomely wait patiently, and actually value you. And they're really excited when they get their piece which is a great feeling.
As opposed to like the general DA audience, weebs, or the sort of shit I dealt with when I made advertisements.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 3, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm someone who moves a little slower than I should for some clients and when they poke me for an update, they always have this skittish tone and have to reassure me that they don't mean to be pushy. To which I immediately respond and reassure them that they're entitled to asking for updates. Truthfully, they shouldn't _have _to ask. I should just be more punctual. It's a bad habit I'm trying to work on that I stems from poor time management and partially my irregular commission schedule. The almost fearful tone tells me that they've either dealt with or seen artists rage on clients and think I'll be the next. Which is actually really...heartbreaking? Like think about that. That's SAD.


I can’t speak for anyone else, but I know when I contact people with any kind of criticism (used VERY broadly - asking for updates fall under that umbrella) I don’t _want_ them to feel bad. I probably have something akin to rejection sensitive dysphoria, and it wouldn’t surprise me if similar is overrepresented in the fandom, between a possible higher incidence of mental illness and furries having a lot of socially awkward people. And if you (gen) know it would make you feel bad to get a message, you’re liable to want to cushion the blow for others.

But I’m sure some people also have indeed seen artists get ugly about messages from clients, justified or not, and you’re right that those reactions can themselves inspire apprehension. There’s no perfect, universal solution because not all artists are “good,” and neither are all commissioners. As soon as someone gets burned their vigilance understandably goes up. And with that vigilance comes reactivity and distrust.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I can’t speak for anyone else, but I know when I contact people with any kind of criticism (used VERY broadly - asking for updates fall under that umbrella) I don’t _want_ them to feel bad. I probably have something akin to rejection sensitive dysphoria, and it wouldn’t surprise me if similar is overrepresented in the fandom, between a possible higher incidence of mental illness and furries having a lot of socially awkward people. And if you (gen) know it would make you feel bad to get a message, you’re liable to want to cushion the blow for others.
> 
> But I’m sure some people also have indeed seen artists get ugly about messages from clients, justified or not, and you’re right that those reactions can themselves inspire apprehension. There’s no perfect, universal solution because not all artists are “good,” and neither are all commissioners. As soon as someone gets burned their vigilance understandably goes up. And with that vigilance comes reactivity and distrust.


I imagine you come up to an artist with "Hi! Just wondering how things are going."
Me, I've gotten "Hi, I'm really really sorry to ask. I don't mean to be a bother, I know you work hard. But may I have an update? Again I don't mean to be pushy so I apologize if I'm pestering you".
And in my head I'm like "....pestering?? YOU paid!! :C"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I can’t speak for anyone else, but I know when I contact people with any kind of criticism (used VERY broadly - asking for updates fall under that umbrella) I don’t _want_ them to feel bad. I probably have something akin to rejection sensitive dysphoria, and it wouldn’t surprise me if similar is overrepresented in the fandom, between a possible higher incidence of mental illness and furries having a lot of socially awkward people. And if you (gen) know it would make you feel bad to get a message, you’re liable to want to cushion the blow for others.
> 
> But I’m sure some people also have indeed seen artists get ugly about messages from clients, justified or not, and you’re right that those reactions can themselves inspire apprehension. There’s no perfect, universal solution because not all artists are “good,” and neither are all commissioners. As soon as someone gets burned their vigilance understandably goes up. And with that vigilance comes reactivity and distrust.


True.


Judge Spear said:


> I imagine you come up to an artist with "Hi! Just wondering how things are going."
> Me, I've gotten "Hi, I'm really really sorry to ask. I don't mean to be a bother, I know you work hard. But may I have an update? Again I don't mean to be pushy so I apologize if I'm pestering you".
> And in my head I'm like "....pestering?? YOU paid!! :C"


I totally see @quoting_mungo being that super nice, motherly type commissioner.
As for your comment on being paid, some of us actually know or can tell when this is a side gig and also take into account there is usually a queue for an artist.  I feel bad at times on some of my commissions because they are extraordinary artists who probably have a queue of months, i just don't know where I'm at.  So if I call or write for an update, I assume a half dozen other people are doing the same.  So, sure I may be asking, even entitled, for an update, but the artist on the other side is human.  Because I have been burned, I don't pay up front  ore than a deposit with the remainder after the fact.  A friend of mine once said, "the slowest, cheapest job is when you're paid in advance.  Just no incentive to move fast or go above and beyond."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2022)

Lessons in Nonverbal Communication, Videogame Edition:

An open display of crying in the corner actually _does_ work sometimes to get a recalcitrant player to take a hint.

For context: The game in question was Fall Guys.  60-player battle royale with a myriad of different rounds.  Can play solo or in a group of up to 4.  They even have a special "Squads Show" where players randomly group up into teams of 4.

You can't type into a group chat in this game.  You have grabs and 4 taunts that you can set, and that's pretty much the extent of communication you get here.  In theory.

One of the squad-only rounds, "Pixel Painters", has you stepping on tiles to form pixel art to match something on a display.  This event can easily be ruined by one player of the squad randomly stepping on tiles constantly.  I've had that happen twice.

Both times, I have two options: First, I grab the player and push them away from the tiles.  I'll do this several times.  If that lesson doesn't stick, I realize our team won't win and do the other thing: walk into a corner and just stare at it.  This is what I refer to as "crying in the corner".

The first time this happened, the players didn't take a hint and we got eliminated.  I kind of expected that outcome.  The second time?  When I'd been in the corner a while, the other players stopped, approached.... the other proficient player on the squad did the "chicken" taunt (yeah, there's that)... and the recalcitrant player actually stepped aside and let the other two of us carry him.  With 10 seconds left, we were the last qualifying team in that round.  (I must confess I was laughing my ass off when we made it.)

Yes, I'm that good at the event.  I've done the round with a two-person squad before (rookies had ragequit in earlier rounds in that scenario) and I think I can actually do the round solo if it came down to it.  (Any event primarily reliant on the hex tiles is a critical weakness of mine sadly.)

It's too bad I choked on the survival round two rounds later and it's kind of a pity I don't remember the player's handle.  That particular guy WAS an actual rookie who needed a lesson (as evidenced by the Starchart round after that, where I was the first to finish and he was the last to finish), and not just the kind of clueless futzer you get in squads occasionally with this game.

So yeah.  There's my "nonverbal communication" story of the day.  Hopefully I don't get too many recalcitrant teams with that round, but the fact that that technique works _at all_ means it's something I can keep in a pinch.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 3, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I imagine you come up to an artist with "Hi! Just wondering how things are going."
> Me, I've gotten "Hi, I'm really really sorry to ask. I don't mean to be a bother, I know you work hard. But may I have an update? Again I don't mean to be pushy so I apologize if I'm pestering you".
> And in my head I'm like "....pestering?? YOU paid!! :C"


Oh, I absolutely will be like “I don’t mean to rush you, take the time you need, I just wanted to know how you were coming along (etc).” I would hate to bring more stress to someone’s day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 3, 2022)

Turns out the bbc news website redirects to a version with adverts in the US.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 3, 2022)

Ok, finally have energy to study for college.  Just gonna open my books, take my test
"MOM!  Ineed you to move you chair for trash."
"Mom!  You're blockimg the door to the backyard.  Can you, like, do your homework away from the kitchen?"
"Mom, do you like me?" As my girl sits down right next to me to game, eat ice cream, and ask questions.
"Hun, am I bothering you?  You want some tea?  You don't have to be snippy with me, missy!" As wife watches tv on her ipad across from me.

GTFO, I am trying to f'ing study you monsters!  Why?!  Why when I need time to study?!
God, i love my family but I want a tranq gun.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 3, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, finally have energy to study for college.  Just gonna open my books, take my test
> "MOM!  Ineed you to move you chair for trash."
> "Mom!  You're blockimg the door to the backyard.  Can you, like, do your homework away from the kitchen?"
> "Mom, do you like me?" As my girl sits down right next to me to game, eat ice cream, and ask questions.
> ...


I dont have kids but I kinda know how this feels. Ill be working on my college homework and assignments and my dad keeps wanting me to help him with random yard work and projects he thought of because hes bored.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Oct 4, 2022)

I am stuck at work and work is slow today. I am B-O-R-E-D


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 4, 2022)

ben909 said:


> if she was not lieing to us, she has likely been like this for a while, again, she cannot make her own choices safely


Well, if her blood sugar is that high all the time, she must be chugging water and going to the restroom constantly. I'm diabetic and I do remember those days before I was diagnosed. Constantly thirsty, always going to the bathroom. That would be the symptoms. If she uses a meter, you can see what the daily and 7-day, 14-day and 30-day averages are. A 30-day average of over 200 is not healthy by a long shot and it's punishing on the kidneys.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 4, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, if her blood sugar is that high all the time, she must be chugging water and going to the restroom constantly. I'm diabetic and I do remember those days before I was diagnosed. Constantly thirsty, always going to the bathroom. That would be the symptoms. If she uses a meter, you can see what the daily and 7-day, 14-day and 30-day averages are. A 30-day average of over 200 is not healthy by a long shot and it's punishing on the kidneys.


should be, a possible culprit is fruit juice of v8friut juice, something she used to have a lot, but we have told her its going to kill her, i doubt she listens 

honestly, i have not personally talked or listened to her in over a year at least as in early covid she passed the last straw area with me when she entered unannounced without a mask long before the vaccines were out, i have spoken with her once after that

but i remember that i thought she was doomed when she had a large drink cup that was not exclusively for water


----------



## Punji (Oct 4, 2022)

The price of gas is insane. Absurd to the point of being almost prohibitive.

I put $30 worth of gas in my car today and it was only a quarter of a tank. I remember not too long ago $45 would fill it up from dead empty. Ludicrous.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 4, 2022)

I want a hamburger so bad. But nooo, soft foods only for another however long. ;_;


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 4, 2022)

Punji said:


> The price of gas is insane. Absurd to the point of being almost prohibitive.
> 
> I put $30 worth of gas in my car today and it was only a quarter of a tank. I remember not too long ago $45 would fill it up from dead empty. Ludicrous.



The carbon they want to reduce is you.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 4, 2022)

Punji said:


> The price of gas is insane. Absurd to the point of being almost prohibitive.
> 
> I put $30 worth of gas in my car today and it was only a quarter of a tank. I remember not too long ago $45 would fill it up from dead empty. Ludicrous.


Almost have to wonder how anyone more than 10 miles from a city (y'know, the people who actually need cars) manages to adapt financially.

.....then I realize there's a worrying number of us distant folk who DO already factor for these things.

.......THEN I remember there's people who _physically can't_, and also don't have a car of their own.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Almost have to wonder how anyone more than 10 miles from a city (y'know, the people who actually need cars) manages to adapt financially.
> 
> .....then I realize there's a worrying number of us distant folk who DO already factor for these things.
> 
> .......THEN I remember there's people who _physically can't_, and also don't have a car of their own.


Hybrid or semihybrid cars.  Trucks and muscle cars eat gas too much.

I am guessing about $1.70ish a litre there?



quoting_mungo said:


> I want a hamburger so bad. But nooo, soft foods only for another however long. ;_;


Jell-o and pudding gets old.  now i want a real Belgian waffle.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 4, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I am guessing about $1.70ish a litre there?


New York's price works out to more like $0.95/liter actually.

California is actually close to $1.70/litre.

I actually can't say much about Canada's price, just to include Punji in this.


Minerva_Minx said:


> Hybrid or semihybrid cars. Trucks and muscle cars eat gas too much.


I decided to test this.

In my area, there are about 50-something used hybrids for sale within 50 miles (this goes by CARFAX).  Only twelve of them are below $25k, only five of which are below $15k (two of them within 20 miles).

(More than 50 trucks below that $25k price, FYI.)

I use those price points because if you absolutely cannot buy a car outright, you're supposed to put what, 20% down for a car, minimum?  You're still looking at pulling $3k out of nowhere, which amounts to a little less than 3 paychecks in my case.  (4.5 paychecks if you're going for a $25k car and the respective $5k down payment.)

So, talk to me about financing, talk to me about car delivery services, and talk to me about how leases actually work.

I'll humor this one more way.

While I drive a used SUV and don't actually worry about this question, I actually live in an area where trucks get legitimate use.  So, a question: Torque and hauling power of hybrid/semihybrid trucks?


Four ways to dig yourself out of a "stop being poor" moment.  (I'm actually not the worst target for 'poor' by a long shot FYI as proven by previous comments about savings habits, I know there are people way worse off than me so this is really for them too.)


----------



## Regret (Oct 4, 2022)

Punji said:


> The price of gas is insane. Absurd to the point of being almost prohibitive.
> 
> I put $30 worth of gas in my car today and it was only a quarter of a tank. I remember not too long ago $45 would fill it up from dead empty. Ludicrous.


I know the pain.  I just had to fill up yesterday and it was a $97 hole of despair.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> New York's price works out to more like $0.95/liter actually.
> 
> California is actually close to $1.70/litre.
> 
> ...


Sorry, i wasn't attacking.  I thought you lived in Canada and drove a truck.  And I just looked it up and...  OMG, hun!  To think I drive into Texas to get $3.49!

I'm also the dork that drives a hybrid.  Prius.  So now I will cry.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 4, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry, i wasn't attacking.  I thought you lived in Canada and drove a truck.  And I just looked it up and...  OMG, hun!  To think I drive into Texas to get $3.49!
> 
> I'm also the dork that drives a hybrid.  Prius.  So now I will cry.


It's fine.

It's kind of commonplace these days for me to take issues way too seriously (I can't really chalk this one up to my condition, it's more of a "burned way too often" scenario).  They'll be important questions one day, but with my current life situation it's overachieving a little.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2022)

So I recently started living in the US. 

I made the mistake off asking for '1 dollar' and 'fifty cent' coins because I usually like my change in £1 and 50p, so that was embarrassing. 

A skunk got in the trash next to my house, and I got lost tonight because I live in the middle of a forest now and it turns out there's no lighting after dark, so walking back from the shops turned into a horror movie. 

Most difficult thing I have encountered so far though is that the handyman my landlord employs is massively into cannabis. He's pretty fucking nuts. 
The apartment I moved into was unimaginably dirty, but he was bragging today about he cleanly he is. S:


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 4, 2022)

I need a costume for Halloween.  So I'm trying for sexy and scary.  I have no doubts this will be an epic fail.  If it works, I'm getting photos for posterity.  If it fails, pretty sure my butt is grass. 

Anyway, looking to do a lich sorceress.  I have a medieval cloak, my mask, staff, gloves.  And i am stuck on what to actually wear.  Do i do corset and faux leather?  Do I go more with subdued, old and disheveled clothes in earth tones?  I totally screwed up from outside in.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 4, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So I recently started living in the US.
> 
> I made the mistake off asking for '1 dollar' and 'fifty cent' coins because I usually like my change in £1 and 50p, so that was embarrassing.
> 
> ...


$1 coins aren't that unusual, they're just not in common circulation. I think I have three of them (Sacagawea dollars) in my pocket right now. I get them every time I buy stamps at the post office. It spits those out instead of dollar bills as change. 50¢ pieces, though are a different matter. Just too big and bulky to drag around, larger than a quarter by a bit. And, sorry to hear your maintenance man is a stoner. I lived in a complex with a stoner/alcoholic maintenance man - he really couldn't fix things that well, since he was either stoned or drunk or possibly both. His method of fixing my wall heater was to remove the gas valve, then leave. This was in winter, too and the manager was gone for the weekend. I had to buy two portable floor heaters to keep warm.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Jell-o and pudding gets old. now i want a real Belgian waffle.


Thankfully I have best boyfriend who has promised me cauliflower mash for dinner. <3 I’m also thankfully past needing everything to be a total paste, long as it’s soft or crumbly enough I can chew mostly with my front teeth or smush it with my tongue against the roof of my mouth.

But I really really want a burger. _So_ going to the Burger King drivethrough once I feel confident I can manage one.



Fallowfox said:


> A skunk got in the trash next to my house, and I got lost tonight because I live in the middle of a forest now and it turns out there's no lighting after dark, so walking back from the shops turned into a horror movie.


Did you end up farther south than you lived in the UK? I remember when boyfriend lived in New England and I visited I always had trouble internalizing that sunset there is freaky short compared to what I’m used to.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 5, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Thankfully I have best boyfriend who has promised me cauliflower mash for dinner. <3 I’m also thankfully past needing everything to be a total paste, long as it’s soft or crumbly enough I can chew mostly with my front teeth or smush it with my tongue against the roof of my mouth.
> 
> But I really really want a burger. _So_ going to the Burger King drivethrough once I feel confident I can manage one.


I was the same way when mine were removed.  Looking back, I worried too much on dry socket.  Hopefully the bleeding and swelling is coming down some.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I was the same way when mine were removed.  Looking back, I worried too much on dry socket.  Hopefully the bleeding and swelling is coming down some.


Oh, yeah, I'm mostly waiting for the tenderness to fade completely (so I can open my mouth wide enough for a burger) and the stitches to magic themselves away at this point. Like, it's slightly swollen, but not bad at all. Second day I looked like half my face had the mumps. XD

If I stop to think about it it's pretty incredible how fast things heal in the mouth, but it doesn't _feel_ fast when you're waiting to be able to eat real food, yanno?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 5, 2022)

Shit HR department can become cannibals, as in they can go eat shit
Told me about a contract three months ago, I intentionally didn't take vacations in the meantime, still didn't have me sign, and my previous contract expires on saturday. If I don't sign this week I just won't come on monday, that'll be nice vacations. I need some vacation I've had one week off in a year


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 5, 2022)

Hers and hers Deadpool.  I want to give my wife a Gwenpool or Deadpool mask (she doesn't care for costuming) so I can be Death.  It'll be fine, I think.  All I have to do is say, "That's what she said..."
It'll be fine...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hers and hers Deadpool.  I want to give my wife a Gwenpool or Deadpool mask (she doesn't care for costuming) so I can be Death.  It'll be fine, I think.  All I have to do is say, "That's what she said..."
> It'll be fine...


I can’t help but imagine group costuming where you do Deadpool and a couple of the narrator voices. >.>


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 5, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I can’t help but imagine group costuming where you do Deadpool and a couple of the narrator voices. >.>


Omg, I didn't think of that!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2022)

So I have bought a flashlight now.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So I have bought a flashlight now.


Yep. Here in the states, torches are harder to find, and kinda sooty indoors. (edit: "The States" is not commonly used by us locals, here, but I've enjoyed using the term ever since I heard a visiting European use it.)

Welcome to the other side of the pond! Where (what state) did you decide to settle in? You're one of the folks here who I'd love to meet one day.

For what it's worth, cannabis won't make you crazy, but it helps some crazy people from behaving even crazier.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> Yep. Here in the states, torches are harder to find, and kinda sooty indoors. (edit: "The States" is not commonly used by us locals, here, but I've enjoyed using the term ever since I heard a visiting European use it.)
> 
> Welcome to the other side of the pond! *Where (what state) did you decide to settle in? *You're one of the folks here who I'd love to meet one day.
> 
> For what it's worth, cannabis won't make you crazy, but it helps some crazy people from behaving even crazier.



NY. Winter is going to be interesting! ;D


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> NY. Winter is going to be interesting! ;D



What part? I’m out in upstate. It’s harsh up here in the winter… but a brilliant state otherwise.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 6, 2022)

OK so now I have Shrödinger's work contract


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 6, 2022)

Yeah, upstate NY has really frigid winters. I know because I live there! I hope it isn't going to be too bad this year.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 6, 2022)

@Fallowfox Should you wander over to Seattle one day, let me know. I'll buy you lunch.


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 6, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Yeah, upstate NY has really frigid winters. I know because I live there! I hope it isn't going to be too bad this year.



Unfortunately… the talk is that we’ve got a cold one coming. Let’s hope nothing too crazy, though.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 6, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Unfortunately… the talk is that we’ve got a cold one coming. Let’s hope nothing too crazy, though.


Ahh, time for me to save up for a warmer jacket then


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> What part? I’m out in upstate. It’s harsh up here in the winter… but a brilliant state otherwise.


I'm also in upstate. But upstate looks like it's the size of France, so who knows whether we're remotely near one another. 

Today I found out USPS exists, and that they have declared my address to be 'vacant', while I know important mail is on its way. 
>_<
I also don't have enough phone reception to actually call anybody to figure thinks out.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm also in upstate. But upstate looks like it's the size of France, so who knows whether we're remotely near one another.
> 
> Today I found out USPS exists, and that they have declared my address to be 'vacant', while I know important mail is on its way.
> >_<
> I also don't have enough phone reception to actually call anybody to figure thinks out.


It's a definite change from the UK.  
Just show your rental agreement to USPS and they will change status.  Your mail will still come.  It's not too off from Poste.


----------



## Rayd (Oct 6, 2022)

im so tired of needing people more than they need me


----------



## Rimna (Oct 7, 2022)

I wanted to make this post to just scream in the void.

Long story short, my life has been a free-fall since early 2021. Nowhere to stand, nothing to hold on to. I see no end to this. 

My health has been deteriorating constantly and now it's at a point where I'm not able to function. I won't get into details because it's quite frankly gross, but I will be entering a hospital next week to get full tests done on all my internal organs. There's an infinite number of ways for these tests to go wrong - full anesthesia or not. Though, hopefully, the doctors will be able to figure out what's wrong with me during the 3 days I'll be there.

Maybe I'll try to post an update if I come out of the hospital. It depends on how things go there.
That's all.

Peace.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 7, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I wanted to make this post to just scream in the void.
> 
> Long story short, my life has been a free-fall since early 2021. Nowhere to stand, nothing to hold on to. I see no end to this.
> 
> ...


I hope your hospital stay comes with both answers and solutions to your medical issues. Best of luck!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I wanted to make this post to just scream in the void.
> 
> Long story short, my life has been a free-fall since early 2021. Nowhere to stand, nothing to hold on to. I see no end to this.
> 
> ...


Omg, I'm so sorry, Rinma.  I hope everything comes out ok.  Love ya, hun!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2022)

Never let an ex-, no matter how good a friend she is, help you with cosplay or costumes for the first time.

This is how you get corsets and pleather.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 8, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Never let an ex-, no matter how good a friend she is, help you with cosplay or costumes for the first time.
> 
> This is how you get corsets and pleather.


You say that like it's a bad thing!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2022)

I found a silicone mask in the clothing.  it was odd, but enh, i pit it on.  Son said it was the ugliest scariest bs he'd seen.  So I sent back to my friend wtf is this mask and why the leather.
Her response, "Girl, you're tall and you normally talk abnormal."

She built me a Wild Bill costume.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 9, 2022)

Grrrr finding a place to live is like applying for a job these days


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2022)

So I caught the mail woman and my mail is arriving now. So phew. 

Now I just have to worry about the million other things. :}


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So I caught the mail woman and my mail is arriving now. So phew.
> 
> Now I just have to worry about the million other things. :}


Like what?  It's kinda confusing going from Europe to the US, and I'm American


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm tired of only ever dreaming about work -_-


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Oct 10, 2022)

Depressed because I have no friends. I have no friends because I'm depressed and no one's into that. Lmao.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 10, 2022)

Insomnia has been chewing on my sleep schedule. Steadily shifting it along. I don’t need to be falling asleep at like… 7 in the morning. Got to sleep a little earlier night before, bit earlier night before that.

I just want to get to sleep and get up at… like… not this fucking late, that’s for sure.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 10, 2022)

Pretty sure there's something crawling around in my vents or possibly in behind my walls. Chewing wires. Ugh.

How do I get something inside my walls though? Literally no signs of them in the house.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Pretty sure there's something crawling around in my vents or possibly in behind my walls. Chewing wires. Ugh.
> 
> How do I get something inside my walls though? Literally no signs of them in the house.


It's mice or rats.  They are about the only things it can be.
Pain in the arse, but setting traps is about the best you can do.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 10, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's mice or rats.  They are about the only things it can be.
> Pain in the arse, but setting traps is about the best you can do.



I just don't know how to set traps for something inside my wall. Do I really gotta break a hole? DX


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Like what?  It's kinda confusing going from Europe to the US, and I'm American


Getting a social security number is my next feat lol. Then it's figuring out the recycling regimen and choosing which retirement contribution package to elect.  
I'm mostly worried about getting my first pay packet and figuring out how to pay all my bills. 

So far the 'bureaucracy' stuff that I have done is:

-Apply for Job offer letter official recognition.
-Pay registration fee for cultural exchange visa system. 
-Fill out online visa application.
-Pay for right to submit visa application. 
-Attend consular interview for visa + finger-printing + surrender passport.
-Download vaccination records.
-Pay private health provider for temporary coverage.
-Sign vaccination attestation.
-Arrive in USA.
-Supply fingerprints again, display visa, display official job recognition, generate official arrival documentation. 
-Display visa, passport and official job recognition to USA bank choice. 
-Upload proof of vaccination to employer + begin digitally submitting relevant document numbers and identity photographs.
-Register with USPS.
-Go to Employer, display visa, display official job recognition, display arrival documentation, display birth certificate. 
-Sign up to health insurance plan, dental plan, life insurance plan, life-long disability and accident plan... all of which require a social security number, which isn't automatically given to employees beginning work in the USA even though it is legally mandatory for us. :}



TyraWadman said:


> Pretty sure there's something crawling around in my vents or possibly in behind my walls. Chewing wires. Ugh.
> 
> How do I get something inside my walls though? Literally no signs of them in the house.



>:{ Can't blame me if your wires are tasty, Tyra. 

I think you need to call pest control. Squirrels?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Getting a social security number is my next feat lol.


Call tel:800-772-1213 (social security administration hotline) and they should walk you through it.  It is generally going to be it's own building or near a  court.  If they can't help, then go to irs.gov and use their interactive link.  It's quick.  It's frustrating DHS and USCIS aren't helpful unless you find the right people.


Fallowfox said:


> Then it's figuring out the recycling regimen


Most places publish online.  Americans usually mix trash anyway.


Fallowfox said:


> and choosing which retirement contribution package to elect.


Large cap is usually safe if you don't know.


Fallowfox said:


> I'm mostly worried about getting my first pay packet and figuring out how to pay all my bills.


I don't  think anyone doesn't envy you that.


Fallowfox said:


> So far the 'bureaucracy' stuff that I have done is:
> 
> -Apply for Job offer letter official recognition.
> -Pay registration fee for cultural exchange visa system.
> ...


Yeah, it's a busy two to three weeks.


Fallowfox said:


> -Sign up to health insurance plan, dental plan, life insurance plan, life-long disability and accident plan... all of which require a social security number, which isn't automatically given to employees beginning work in the USA even though it is legally mandatory for us. :}


It's the IRS taxpayer ID.

Don't try doing it all in a vacuum.  Reach out if you have problems.  I check here twice daily usually, unless I'm off.

Edit: joy of immigrant wife.  Lol, don't be gay, sparky.


----------



## Woozle (Oct 11, 2022)

Why do people think that ferrets are rodents?

They don't even look or behave like rodents. They are mustelids, carnivorous and are only related to rodents in the general sense of being furry mammals.

ARGH.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 11, 2022)

Woozle said:


> Why do people think that ferrets are rodents?
> 
> They don't even look or behave like rodents. They are mustelids, carnivorous and are only related to rodents in the general sense of being furry mammals.
> 
> ARGH.


Similarly sized, maybe? People having similar "ick" responses to ferrets and rats? If you see the face of a ferret and aren't great at "what do animals look like" you might if you squint mistake it for a rat?

(Which isn't to say it's not a silly mix-up. People just... seem to have odd ideas about what animals look like, some times. Less common/less "species-typical" breeds of many animals get some odd IDs by clueless laypeople trying to show off - IIRC an artist I follow who has sphynx has gotten some pretty creative guesses. Hell, even not-so-laypeople, sometimes; I had a classmate once who was a dog owner and fancied herself pretty good at dogs. She swore some dog breed (maybe chihuahuas? It's been a long time) was part fennec. Like... no?)

People can be... special.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 11, 2022)

So, my car's power steering has been repaired.

The cost?  Around $2,400.  Of which my family insists on splitting 50-50, rather than saddling me with the whole bill.

(Much of that cost was not the parts, but the labor - they had to spend 8 hours replacing parts in the power steering and apparently they bill at $130/hour for that sort of thing.)

This is apparently the kind of repair typical of all old cars (it's a 2010 Ford Edge).  So it's time for me to start looking for a fairly gently-used SUV by next spring.  And I'm sticking to the last three model years and less than 50,000 driven miles if at all possible - I REALLY don't want to wind up spending a fortune on repair bills.

(As I have permanently sworn off smaller cars at this point, I'll be lucky to get over 25 mpg.  And sadly for the enviro-people here, car cost trumps being too picky about being eco-friendly.)


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So, my car's power steering has been repaired.
> 
> The cost?  Around $2,400.  Of which my family insists on splitting 50-50, rather than saddling me with the whole bill.
> 
> ...



$2400 is pretty high. Did the Ford dealership do it?

You could of got it cheaper at Advance Auto or any other parts store and found a independent mechanic to do it much cheaper than the dealership.

I would hang on to it to be honest.

My truck is a 98 and haven't done much to it.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 11, 2022)

SmokeyWolf said:


> $2400 is pretty high. Did the Ford dealership do it?
> 
> You could of got it cheaper at Advance Auto or any other parts store and found a independent mechanic to do it much cheaper than the dealership.
> 
> ...


We.... actually tried that yesterday.

However, the dealership has not been reputable.  They said they'd do it at a 9am appointment and hadn't even looked at it by 4pm, at which point my folks (who insisted on doing this as I had to work and they're both retirees) drove it to a Pep Boys to do it (which was today's work).

I have sworn off the dealership in question, permanently.

You want honesty?  I feel like "you really need to start looking at a car", said _immediately_ after a repair like this, is another excuse by my parents to intimidate me into hoarding ever-higher amounts of my money instead of actually putting it to use. I've made rants here before about how saving half of the money I make isn't enough for these people.


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> We.... actually tried that yesterday.
> 
> However, the dealership has not been reputable.  They said they'd do it at a 9am appointment and hadn't even looked at it by 4pm, at which point my folks (who insisted on doing this as I had to work and they're both retirees) drove it to a Pep Boys to do it (which was today's work).
> 
> ...



I had every intention myself to upgrade but the market was way overpriced then and still is. I would hang on to what you got. Either way it'll cost you in maintenance or payments or both. 

Pep Boy's or any quick lube is the last place I would ever take a vehicle to get work done.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 12, 2022)

And here I thought I would feel better after a couple weeks sober. Instead I just feel like I’m white-knuckling my way through everything and the paranoia is back.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So, my car's power steering has been repaired.
> 
> The cost?  Around $2,400.  Of which my family insists on splitting 50-50, rather than saddling me with the whole bill.
> 
> ...


Maybe $1000 for a pump repair.  Did the steering column or other parts break?

I feel you on eco cars.  It's a out half the price for a regular car vs hybrid here.  But then again, Texas...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So, my car's power steering has been repaired.
> 
> The cost?  Around $2,400.  Of which my family insists on splitting 50-50, rather than saddling me with the whole bill.
> 
> ...


There's at best, $500 in parts so they gouged you $1,900 in labor. Unless the rack was located behind the engine on the firewall, that's at best a four hour job, so $520 for labor at that cr@ptastic Ford dealer. This is why I prefer the older cars that you can work on without fancy scan tools.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Maybe $1000 for a pump repair.  Did the steering column or other parts break?
> 
> I feel you on eco cars.  It's a out half the price for a regular car vs hybrid here.  But then again, Texas...


Apparently _both_ power steering hoses _and_ wherever they hook into the steering wheel were suffering a slow leak. So... my guess is this took 8 hours because they had to dig pretty far back.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> There's at best, $500 in parts so they gouged you $1,900 in labor. Unless the rack was located behind the engine on the firewall, that's at best a four hour job, so $520 for labor at that cr@ptastic Ford dealer. This is why I prefer the older cars that you can work on without fancy scan tools.


This... didn't get done at a dealership.

This had to be dragged to a Pep Boys (as stated before, this was not my decision) because not only did the actual dealership not actually uphold the original appointment (as stated earlier, they agreed to a 9am appointment but didn't do any work by 4pm)... the dealership tried to blame it on the transmission, not the power steering like we'd extensively tested.

It would have been _more_ expensive if the dealer had conned us into that one.

Needless to say, the dealer will not get a penny of my business from this point.  I will need to do research on dealerships in the future.


Unfortunately, due to my own paranoia and the fact that I do _not_ do well in tight spaces, doing my own car repair work is probably never going to be a thing even if I didn't need my own scan tools.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2022)

I've been barred from talking to someone within my personal friend group.

I know that immediately sounds bad on my part and theres a bit of a point to that. Let me explain...



Spoiler: Details



I have a fairly tight knit personal circle of people I've known for 10+ years. We went to school together. One of them, we'll just call Frank, started dating someone who we'll call June about 3 years ago. They live together now, plan to get married, have two gorgeous dogs together, and actively push each other to do better.

They did not follow the usual couples trend of "you have your friends, I have mine".
Frank made an express effort to integrate June in our group. She plays games with us. She's in my Discord server. We invite them both to gatherings. Etc. Doing as friends do.

When she first started talking with us, she was naturally nervous and wary of how to interact with new people. Formal, stuffy, skittish. So I took it upon myself to extend a friendly hand and just be amicable towards her to break the ice. I figured in her being comfortable around me it would inspire everyone else to be the same. Thats how I've known friendships to work.
For the last year, I would just chat with her the same way I would the rest of my friends. Exactly the same way. Send her stupid memes, video game bullshit, ask if shes hanging out with us on specific dates etc. I helped her plan Frank's 30th birthday.
No romantic messages. None at weird times. No "good mornings". No "good nights". Nothing that could be considered a pet name. Kept it strictly casual exactly how I'd message anyone.
And one day she came to me with a concern that I think let her be a little more comfortable around us.

June was worried in the unfortunate event Frank and her split, would she be "banished" (lol) from my group. She doesnt want to be seen as a tag along or some extension of Frank. Even making mention no one else was really talking to her. It's something I had actually thought of myself which is why I tried to simply speak to her more just through Discord DM's. Thats how I know to make friendships, one on one talking. So she had at least someone besides Frank in this group (he wanted her to be part of) show that her company is appreciated.

I made it clear that there are certain things we are inherently careful of because A) shes a girl B) shes *someone's* girl. We dont want to cross boundaries, so that bond at our age might build a little slower. We had a long talk about it and I think we both felt a bit more at ease that day. This was weeks ago.

This past Friday, we're in voice chat and theres a moment Frank are alone chatting. I bring up a funny conversation June and I had with him. It was nothing pressing at all. Just some goofy shit I thought he'd get a chuckle from and maybe bounce back with something. We continue to talk about Yugioh and other shit and then go to bed in like an hour.

I wake up and the first notification I see at 7 AM "Frank said we can't talk privately anymore. After talking to him about it last night, I get his perspective. It is kind of weird."

What?

So I go to Frank. I tell him I'm not gonna combat him but that it stings a bit he couldnt have just talked to me the night before about this if he had reservations. I also confidently gave him full permission to go through our messages to see theres no foul play. He would even find messages where I emphatically state I'm not trying to generate friction.
He told me its not about the content. It's that I talk to her in a one on one environment at all. "Nothing needs to be said in private." (Including his birthday party he didnt know I was integral to organizing I guess)
So he has a conversation with June about me where I dont know what was said that I could defend against. And he convinced June in what could have only been 1 or 2 hours to second guess my intentions and totally stop talking to me after a year of doing so.

"If you wanna talk to her on Discord, you can just do it in the main chat where I can see it."

WHAT?

So if I want to talk to June, I have to now talk to her in front of everyone else in the server. Ok fine. But, if I want her attention to do that, I would have to repeatedly tag her. I dont do that with anybody when I want to talk about something with just one person. I go to their DM's. NO ONE operates like this. And I'm not going to start with *someones girlfriend* because how does that look?

"@June! Hey @June! Yo @June! @June I got something for you to see! @June you little shit! @June [GiancarloEspositoglare.jpg]"

This singles her out and looks weirder than just using the faculties that allow for simple talking. I dont talk in DM'S to hide from Frank. Its *DIRECT*, unbroken chains of discussion that are convenient for everyone.

So is June not allowed to speak with anyone in the group like I was? Is it insecurity or do you not trust anyone you've known for 12-15 years? More pressing, do you not trust your girlfriend's loyalty? Is it just ME you dont want talking her? If so why am I a threat? Wheres the line actually drawn for interacting with her? If I'm at your place and you're in another room, can I talk to June or do I need to wait?

Do you see how "Judge Spear cant talk to June anymore" looks SO incredibly shitty and how this makes NO sense?

That comes to light and everyone is going to instantly assume I attempted to put moves on someone's SO which was not the case. This is so stressful, needless, and frustrating. I have never been put in this position before and it pulls up all manner of harmful ramifications and implications.

I've known this motherfucker for 12 years. I have never given a reason to think I'm some homewrecker. But if he tries to spin it that way, I'm raining blinding hellfire on him to vindicate myself. Because if June wants to immediately think the worst of my interactions, the friendship wasnt worth establishing. Whatever. But you will not make me look like a creep to my longest friends. Fuck that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I've been barred from talking to someone within my personal friend group.
> 
> I know that immediately sounds bad on my part and theres a bit of a point to that. Let me explain...
> 
> ...


Frank is a bad partner and June should break off the engagement. (Provided your understanding/presentation of the situation is accurate - not accusing you of deliberately lying about it or anything, just saying I obviously don't know all the ins and outs of their relationship.) Trying to dictate who she can hang out with, virtually or otherwise, is a giant red flag. I wouldn't put too much blame on June, because this is the kind of lowkey abusive behavior that our society normalizes and romanticizes the hell out of. Ideally she would stand up to him, but that's the kind of socialization that's often hard to break. The only thing not textbook about this compared to similar situations cornerstone to just about every romcom ever is that the genders are swapped from the typical script.

Like... if you do want to continue communicating off the main channel with June (perfectly reasonable!), while humoring Frank to keep the peace, I guess ask him if setting up a 3-way DM between the three of you (with the understanding that it's the "where I can see it" solution to not make the main chat awkward, not a chat where he's supposed to be an active participant) would be sufficient to alleviate his insecurities.

Or be snarkily passive-aggressive by asking June in the group chat whether she thinks [item] would be a good Christmas/birthday gift for Frank.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Frank is a bad partner and June should break off the engagement. (Provided your understanding/presentation of the situation is accurate - not accusing you of deliberately lying about it or anything, just saying I obviously don't know all the ins and outs of their relationship.) Trying to dictate who she can hang out with, virtually or otherwise, is a giant red flag. I wouldn't put too much blame on June, because this is the kind of lowkey abusive behavior that our society normalizes and romanticizes the hell out of. Ideally she would stand up to him, but that's the kind of socialization that's often hard to break. The only thing not textbook about this compared to similar situations cornerstone to just about every romcom ever is that the genders are swapped from the typical script.
> 
> Like... if you do want to continue communicating off the main channel with June (perfectly reasonable!), while humoring Frank to keep the peace, I guess ask him if setting up a 3-way DM between the three of you (with the understanding that it's the "where I can see it" solution to not make the main chat awkward, not a chat where he's supposed to be an active participant) would be sufficient to alleviate his insecurities.
> 
> Or be snarkily passive-aggressive by asking June in the group chat whether she thinks [item] would be a good Christmas/birthday gift for Frank.


What I think happened is that he said something that sounded right to her and she ran with it not questioning a thing because she loves him. He's hardheaded but hes not violent or someone that plots. I think he's just...stupid and she didnt think to oppose it.

And yeah. We glamorize this angle of control a lot and dont extrapolate what these little decisions mean going forward. I'd get if I made her uncomfortable with inappropriate comments but he made it clear that wasnt the case.


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Apparently _both_ power steering hoses _and_ wherever they hook into the steering wheel were suffering a slow leak. So... my guess is this took 8 hours because they had to dig pretty far back.
> 
> 
> This... didn't get done at a dealership.
> ...



If it was me I would of charged a flat rate for the job. Not all shops are honest. I try to do all the work myself.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Apparently _both_ power steering hoses _and_ wherever they hook into the steering wheel were suffering a slow leak. So... my guess is this took 8 hours because they had to dig pretty far back.
> 
> 
> This... didn't get done at a dealership.
> ...


That price, $500 USD was for a reman'd rack, $200, reman'd pump, $200, both hoses new, $100. When I still worked on cars for a living, we charged $100 per hr. for this type of work. So, total at my shop would have been about $900 total damages, done in half a day once we had parts. I actually looked up this repair and I don't see where they took all that time to fix it. On a lift, everything is right in your face, literally. The hardest part is hooking up the new lines, as they usually try to throw a fit upon installation.

Anyway, glad to hear you're back on the road again. Just stop taking your stuff to Pep Boys. Those guys are scam artists.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Call tel:800-772-1213 (social security administration hotline) and they should walk you through it.  It is generally going to be it's own building or near a  court.  If they can't help, then go to irs.gov and use their interactive link.  It's quick.  It's frustrating DHS and USCIS aren't helpful unless you find the right people.
> 
> Most places publish online.  Americans usually mix trash anyway.
> 
> ...



I have to wait for various digital systems to be administered by my employer before I can get letters attesting my right to be here to the social security office. 
I found where the SSA office is though for my town, and arranged to walk-in when I get the documents. 

So I am moving forward. ;D

I also rode the bus today, even though my employee ID got rejected by the machine because the system hasn't had long enough to have it recognised.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I have to wait for various digital systems to be administered by my employer before I can get letters attesting my right to be here to the social security office.
> I found where the SSA office is though for my town, and arranged to walk-in when I get the documents.
> 
> So I am moving forward. ;D
> ...


Grats!


----------



## Lyrule (Oct 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm getting worried for a friend of mine who just went completely silent for weeks now, since 20 sep, without a single word.
> 
> On FA he went by https://www.furaffinity.net/user/ruki-the-zorua/ , https://www.furaffinity.net/user/tsushako-the-mew/ , and most recently on FAF he was @The Spirit Guardian , but he left both sites, months ago.
> 
> Hate it when you don't know what's going on and there's no way to contact them.


Correct me if I'm wrong but this person appears to be a minor(?). With that said, it's likely things IRL have come up and they cannot commit to the internet, especially if they're a minor things like school etc take priority, especially if it was a massive distraction for them.

I feel you on being worried, but sometimes things happen that are out of our control.

Who knows though, when they're old enough and ready perhaps they'll come back.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I've been barred from talking to someone within my personal friend group.
> 
> I know that immediately sounds bad on my part and theres a bit of a point to that. Let me explain...
> 
> ...


It gets fucking worse.

I've been avoiding Frank for obvious reasons this past week.
He surprisingly took notice. So once again, rather than come to me, Frank decides to go to someone else to discuss ME. This time, confiding in my *closest friend*. Frank tells him why he thinks (correctly) I'm avoiding him. What he told my friend pissed him off after they were done talking. I can't even really repackage everything for this post. It's pure insanity.

The big take away is that both Frank and June have been "experimenting" and trying to set little traps for me since April. 
Me trying to be friendly to a new person in our group was a red flag SOMEHOW. So they wanted to connive, and prod, and lay trap cards face down. Eny message she came to *me* with was an orchestrated attempt between the both of them to get me to slip up somehow. Including, and mainly the conversation about her feeling like a tag along.

All bait.

Frank and June don't trust me purely because I messaged her a few days out of the week. They have been playing games with me for 7 months, monitoring me like a test subject, setting little pieces of cheese in a maze. All to try and prove that I'm attracted to his girlfriend. June wants to say me just talking to her was weird but not ONCE was there an attempt at pushback. You're responding positively to me and engaging me in what I'm talking about. Laughing, joking, meeting me at my style of humor. All the while plotting like a goddamn spy.
Frank wanted to squeeze blood from a stone and find insane conclusions from messages like "do you play hero shooters", a list of game suggestions, and a fucking photo of a squirrel that I sent to multiple people. 
Additionally, he tried to pull the wool over my BEST friend. Frank wanted him to take his side by skewing the order of events. Events my friend was aware of unbeknownst to Frank.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It gets fucking worse.
> 
> I've been avoiding Frank for obvious reasons this past week.
> He surprisingly took notice. So once again, rather than come to me, Frank decides to go to someone else to discuss ME. This time, confiding in my *closest friend*. Frank tells him why he thinks (correctly) I'm avoiding him. What he told my friend pissed him off after they were done talking. I can't even really repackage everything for this post. It's pure insanity.
> ...


Your friend is toxic and not a friend.  This happens in the professional world as well.  Never fun.

Sorry this has happened to you, but not everyone is like this.


----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It gets fucking worse.
> 
> I've been avoiding Frank for obvious reasons this past week.
> He surprisingly took notice. So once again, rather than come to me, Frank decides to go to someone else to discuss ME. This time, confiding in my *closest friend*. Frank tells him why he thinks (correctly) I'm avoiding him. What he told my friend pissed him off after they were done talking. I can't even really repackage everything for this post. It's pure insanity.
> ...


UM. WHAT THE HELL. 

These people are hella crazy. Like, it's troubling that they planned and did this for months. Why the hell did they do that? What is the benefit of all of this? I don't see their endgame. It's childish and very bad behavior. You wanted to be friendly. What the hell is wrong with that? Did they expect you to be a dick to them? And since you weren't, they made this childish mission to make you look bad and for what? I just don't understand what games they are playing. You clearly don't have these "feelings" for his girlfriend. So why did they even do this? I'm just confused on what they want to prove. Did they just not like you and they wanted to make your friend group not like you because you were supposedly "attracted" to Frank's girlfriend? I'm just at a loss of these events. Like, if they didn't like you, they should come forward like normal ass people and say it instead of playing this childish game. But obviously they aren't normal people. It's honestly pathetic what they are doing. At least your friend is aware of what is going on so you have someone on your side to try and figure what what is, once again, their endgame.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It gets fucking worse.
> 
> I've been avoiding Frank for obvious reasons this past week.
> He surprisingly took notice. So once again, rather than come to me, Frank decides to go to someone else to discuss ME. This time, confiding in my *closest friend*. Frank tells him why he thinks (correctly) I'm avoiding him. What he told my friend pissed him off after they were done talking. I can't even really repackage everything for this post. It's pure insanity.
> ...



Who wants to bet someone orchestrated this because they're _jellyyyyyyyyyyyyyy???
"He doesn't talk to me like that so they must obviously like you!!!" _

I'm sorry you had to deal with these manipulative morons.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 14, 2022)

A couple of months ago I ordered a partial from a maker. I was quoted 6-8 weeks for completion. They said they had to order fur so it might be a couple weeks..ok cool. I was told that they would let me know when it came in. They were very polite and I made sure I ordered from someone with good reviews and good feedback. Three weeks later I nicely asked for an update to which I was told something came up thanks for being patient will get back to you ASAP. Three more weeks later I asked nicely for another update and they dodged any questions about the partial but answered general chat quickly. I messaged them a 3rd time yesterday which was 2 more weeks so 8 now, and I was told shipment is coming in today give us a week and we'll tell you if your fur came in. So 9 weeks and they haven't started it.. estimate on their page is now in January and it's October after I've waited the 8 weeks already. I don't want to get mad but I kinda am. Sorry for the novel


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2022)

When you submit an IT trouble ticket as an admin for the clown client support tech (person who routes said ticket) to look at the system affected and then route the trouble ticket back to you without reading the ticket.  #fml

I have never wished so hard to truly be my fursona so I could chew on this moron as a warning.  Since it is Halloween, I can't think of a more terrifying sight.  As it is, I can only put in:
As the admin on system x requesting system x support, of the five times you have sent this ticket to me only for me to send it back requesting higher level support, what makes you think I can solve my own problem?  Not to mention why would I submit a ticket for something I could handle in the first place?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Who wants to bet someone orchestrated this because they're _jellyyyyyyyyyyyyyy???
> "He doesn't talk to me like that so they must obviously like you!!!" _
> 
> I'm sorry you had to deal with these manipulative morons.


He mentioned that I don't talk to him like that but there's two things wrong here.
1) Who is new and who have I known for 10 years? Of course I'm going to talk to someone new with some degree of frequency.
2) He doesn't respond to me. There's STRINGS of messages I've sent to him that went unacknowledged.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It gets fucking worse.
> 
> I've been avoiding Frank for obvious reasons this past week.
> He surprisingly took notice. So once again, rather than come to me, Frank decides to go to someone else to discuss ME. This time, confiding in my *closest friend*. Frank tells him why he thinks (correctly) I'm avoiding him. What he told my friend pissed him off after they were done talking. I can't even really repackage everything for this post. It's pure insanity.
> ...


Wait wut. Okay, I take back what I said before; if this is what’s going on they can both step on a LEGO. Probably going to be a problem to confront Frank on this since presumably he asked your best friend not to pass it on, and I assume you don’t want more drama consuming your friend group. But geez.

Hell, even if you _were_ attracted to June, that shouldn’t be a problem long as you’re not trying to sabotage them. Attraction _happens_. The question should be what you do with it. I mean, if a friend thinks your (gen) girlfriend is hot, that just means your friend thinks you have good taste.

Maybe next time Frank tries to talk to you privately, decline and say you wouldn’t want to give June the wrong idea.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2022)

*puts raw chicken onto the pan and comes back later to find out I forgot to turn the burner on*
Ah, a minor setback. Nothing that can't be fixed! This Chicken Alfredo is gonna be bangin'!

*Adds water for the noodles, pours in veggies... lets it boil nice long and strains the water that's left over*
Ah.
It appears I forgot to add the noodles.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2022)

I went to the only halal grocer in town today to try to get the spices I want. 

It was Friday so they were out praying.  I should have thought of that.



TyraWadman said:


> *puts raw chicken onto the pan and comes back later to find out I forgot to turn the burner on*
> Ah, a minor setback. Nothing that can't be fixed! This Chicken Alfredo is gonna be bangin'!
> 
> *Adds water for the noodles, pours in veggies... lets it boil nice long and strains the water that's left over*
> ...



Noodles aside I hope your chicken and veg was tasty!


----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 14, 2022)

Beyond pissed. At work today, I was taking care of my old dude as usual and he asked me to change his diaper early since I usually do it before I leave. So after I was done, his daughter made mention that his bottom sheet needs to be changed. I said, 'OK' and went to go do that. I told my guy that I was going to change his bottom sheet. He said that he was in pain and didn't want to do it. Understandable. He has days were he doesn't want to do anything because he's in pain. So I told him okay, but I'll need to change it the next day. His daughter then says, "Do you want to wait until so and so comes to change your bottom sheet because she does it better than (my name)"?" I was fucking mad. Like, furious that she even said that. I do things differently but apparently she doesn't like the way I do it. If my client told me that he doesn't like that, then I understand. He's very vocal to what he needs. But I was upset. Not only I was taking out his trash, which I do anyway, but I have to pick up the trash his daughter leaves at the door when I arrive. Mind you, when I get there, she was on her computer. So why is it so hard to throw out the trash? Like her sister does it when she leaves for work, but this one doesn't. She just leaves trash and boxes, expecting me to clean it up.  She does the same thing when it comes to laundry. She waits until I arrive on Monday with his clothes and bedding on the couch. She doesn't even pick up his cups that he uses to drink his milk or fruit drinks. Fucking fruit flies are at it, some dead ones in there or flying around it. Every time, I would check his milk because there has been a couple times were the milk was curdled and I throw it out and make him a new one. AND ONCE AGAIN, his daughter would be at her computer or asleep. So I make it thing now to change his milk every morning because I don't trust her. 

There was a time a month ago where he asked me to come on the weekend because he doesn't get a diaper change during the weekend. His daughter said, "Well if you tell me, then I can change it." There was a time before that where he would ask me for zip-loc bags. I asked why and he said that is where he puts his shit and tosses it in the trash. I was pretty horrified. Like, I get it, you don't want to look at his private parts, but leaving him to do that? That's fucking disgusting. 

She doesn't even do the dishes most of the time I'm there. When I need a dish for his food, I have to clean some bowls so that he could eat. 

His daughter is making an effort now because she wants to make money taking care of him. But, the only thing that she does is cook for him (I cook for him in the daytime) and give him his pills. Even then, I don't know if she does it right since I've talked to his nurse before and she said that he hasn't any medication orders since June or July. We're in October. You cannot tell me that he's been taking them. They tell me like, "Oh, these ones keeps him from eating." Um, no, these drugs promotes him to eat. "Morphine makes him sleepy". Well, if he needs Morphine, there's a reason, right? "His depression medications make him sleepy." Give it to him at night then. Or ask the nurse to make it a night med. "Oh his oxygen makes him tired." He needs his oxygen to fucking breath. It was wonderful today, walking in and he didn't have his cannula on and his oxygen tank was off. They complain that it's too loud at night. Fucking get over it. It's in the bathroom. Close the bathroom door. I'm sorry your needs trumps your fathers and you claim that you are taking care of him. That's bullshit. I'm with him for a couple of hours and I make sure that he needs are met. I sit with him because it's companion care. I'm sorry I'm not cleaning your house because you're too fucking lazy to do it. I remember when I first started working with him, the first thing that she said to me was, "Hey, can you clean the tub?" I went to ask his other daughter because I was told he was bed bound. His other daughter confirmed that he was bed bound and that her sister can do it herself. 

Sorry for this vent, but today just opened a can of worms.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It gets fucking worse.
> 
> I've been avoiding Frank for obvious reasons this past week.
> He surprisingly took notice. So once again, rather than come to me, Frank decides to go to someone else to discuss ME. This time, confiding in my *closest friend*. Frank tells him why he thinks (correctly) I'm avoiding him. What he told my friend pissed him off after they were done talking. I can't even really repackage everything for this post. It's pure insanity.
> ...


You know, here's some fatherly advice for you. It really sounds like you need to sever ties and walk away. This environment you're in seems toxic and it's only dragging you down emotionally. Cut ties, put them on ignore, move on. You will find other friends down the line.


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 14, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Beyond pissed. At work today, I was taking care of my old dude as usual and he asked me to change his diaper early since I usually do it before I leave. So after I was done, his daughter made mention that his bottom sheet needs to be changed. I said, 'OK' and went to go do that. I told my guy that I was going to change his bottom sheet. He said that he was in pain and didn't want to do it. Understandable. He has days were he doesn't want to do anything because he's in pain. So I told him okay, but I'll need to change it the next day. His daughter then says, "Do you want to wait until so and so comes to change your bottom sheet because she does it better than (my name)"?" I was fucking mad. Like, furious that she even said that. I do things differently but apparently she doesn't like the way I do it. If my client told me that he doesn't like that, then I understand. He's very vocal to what he needs. But I was upset. Not only I was taking out his trash, which I do anyway, but I have to pick up the trash his daughter leaves at the door when I arrive. Mind you, when I get there, she was on her computer. So why is it so hard to throw out the trash? Like her sister does it when she leaves for work, but this one doesn't. She just leaves trash and boxes, expecting me to clean it up.  She does the same thing when it comes to laundry. She waits until I arrive on Monday with his clothes and bedding on the couch. She doesn't even pick up his cups that he uses to drink his milk or fruit drinks. Fucking fruit flies are at it, some dead ones in there or flying around it. Every time, I would check his milk because there has been a couple times were the milk was curdled and I throw it out and make him a new one. AND ONCE AGAIN, his daughter would be at her computer or asleep. So I make it thing now to change his milk every morning because I don't trust her.
> 
> There was a time a month ago where he asked me to come on the weekend because he doesn't get a diaper change during the weekend. His daughter said, "Well if you tell me, then I can change it." There was a time before that where he would ask me for zip-loc bags. I asked why and he said that is where he puts his shit and tosses it in the trash. I was pretty horrified. Like, I get it, you don't want to look at his private parts, but leaving him to do that? That's fucking disgusting.
> 
> ...



People never cease to amaze me. His daughter sounds like a great home health worker......I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> You know, here's some fatherly advice for you. It really sounds like you need to sever ties and walk away. This environment you're in seems toxic and it's only dragging you down emotionally. Cut ties, put them on ignore, move on. You will find other friends down the line.


This decision was made yesterday.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/van-gogh-soup-attack-latest-least-dozen-since-mona-lisa-smearing-1752044 Fucking pink haired pieces of shit go to Hell


----------



## Mambi (Oct 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/van-gogh-soup-attack-latest-least-dozen-since-mona-lisa-smearing-1752044 Fucking pink haired pieces of shit go to Hell



They glued themselves to the wall afterwards. Police un-glued them and arrested them.

My question is simply, why not LEAVE them glued to the wall for a day or so? To teach them a lesson! They did it to themselves and obviously they aren't going anywhere so let them stew in their idiocy for a while. Give the staff the day off and have a cop keep watch in case they want to say anything meaningful.

After day 1 or so of pissing on themselves and being hungry and bored with stiff legs from not moving all while being mocked by the cops and any remaining staff, they'd be begging to be arrested without incident!!! Offer them some of their leftover soup from the painting glass to lick for substance. 

At that point, jail is optional and we all get entertained for a while.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 15, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I wanted to make this post to just scream in the void.
> 
> Long story short, my life has been a free-fall since early 2021. Nowhere to stand, nothing to hold on to. I see no end to this.
> 
> ...



I'm not ded.
But it's shit. My stomach is a mess. 40 days of medication and then a test to see if I need surgery or not.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 15, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I'm not ded.
> But it's shit. My stomach is a mess. 40 days of medication and then a test to see if I need surgery or not.


I hope it solves the problem, either way. Feeling shitty sucks and I wish you a quick and expedient recovery.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2022)

It's like no online forum keeps tracks of celebrity deaths anymore like they did when times were better, but time has claimed the deity that inspired this PS1 holy being


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I'm not ded.
> But it's shit. My stomach is a mess. 40 days of medication and then a test to see if I need surgery or not.


Hoping everything goes well!

Glad you aren't dead.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2022)

I hate when a professor gives a lecture, reading assignment, and homework and their quiz has absolutely nothing to do with what was just coverered...


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I hate when a professor gives a lecture, reading assignment, and homework and their quiz has absolutely nothing to do with what was just coverered...



That was always a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 16, 2022)

Had an absolute shit day, trying to deal with my dying father's final stuff and with him losing his mental ability and him forgetting simple things is heartbreaking. I didn't drink today though, one more day sober, but damn I really wanted to


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Had an absolute shit day, trying to deal with my dying father's final stuff and with him losing his mental ability and him forgetting simple things is heartbreaking. I didn't drink today though, one more day sober, but damn I really wanted to


Dementia or Alzheimer's?  my father in law and grandmother was dementia, grandfather and wife's grandmother was Alzheimer's.  While it affected them, it is very isolating and consuming as a caregiver.  Most times, we never knew where to turn.  So, please vent.  Also, use humor.  Smiling and taking personal moments helped.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Dementia or Alzheimer's?  my father in law and grandmother was dementia, grandfather and wife's grandmother was Alzheimer's.  While it affected them, it is very isolating and consuming as a caregiver.  Most times, we never knew where to turn.  So, please vent.  Also, use humor.  Smiling and taking personal moments helped.


Dementia. He has Parkinson's and it's really advanced, his body is shutting down. He's 6 foot 3 and roughly 120 lbs maybe less. I took him to the store today to go grocery shopping and he forgot who I was or why we were there. I'm nearly a 40 year old man and I nearly lost it in the middle of Walmart


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2022)

Yeah, i prefer Alzheimer's.  Dementia has brief periods of lucid thought which seems to make it crueler.  You want to scream and yell, but know they have no control, either.  So, do you have to put sheets over the mirror yet or work with people over imagined theft?  Grandmother would see relatives long since dead who stole her underwear.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Yeah, i prefer Alzheimer's.  Dementia has brief periods of lucid thought which seems to make it crueler.  You want to scream and yell, but know they have no control, either.  So, do you have to put sheets over the mirror yet or work with people over imagined theft?  Grandmother would see relatives long since dead who stole her underwear.


Yes I want to go scream or cry in the corner a lot. I don't have to put sheets over the mirror but the "theft" yup got that going on. He also has lunch with dead relatives a lot


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 17, 2022)

I haven’t been able to take my mind off of what my therapist said during our last session.

I told her how I spent the past two years moving around the US alone trying to find somewhere safe to live and how I had to move to leave an abusive situation that was also fueling my alcoholism. We got on the topic of what I would do if my family ever apologized to me and tried to mend things—I told her that I wouldn’t let them back in because I’m the one that has to live with what they allowed to happen, not them. I will make peace with my past but I don’t owe them anything: especially not when all of their past apologies were completely hollow.

… She told me that I ‘need to take accountability/be the adult’, ‘stop blaming the past’, and that it ‘was my decision to move’.

The whole thing just made me feel guilty and uneasy. Am I not already trying to take accountability by getting help and trying to get sober and going to couple’s therapy with my fiancé? Was it really just some frivolous decision to couch surf all over the states because it was either that or relinquish myself to my abuse? Did she seriously hear nothing but excuses to stay mad about my childhood?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> I haven’t been able to take my mind off of what my therapist said during our last session.
> 
> I told her how I spent the past two years moving around the US alone trying to find somewhere safe to live and how I had to move to leave an abusive situation that was also fueling my alcoholism. We got on the topic of what I would do if my family ever apologized to me and tried to mend things—I told her that I wouldn’t let them back in because I’m the one that has to live with what they allowed to happen, not them. I will make peace with my past but I don’t owe them anything: especially not when all of their past apologies were completely hollow.
> 
> ...


Based on this, no.

It's more like you're afraid of ripping of the emotional band-aid because you know there's gonna be a scar and looking for something, anything really, to put it off.  Everything else you're looking at are symptoms or effects of the problem.  My PTSD is very similar, in some respects.  I could crawl in a hole and never come out and zero people would blame me.  No one blames me for doing what I had to do.  It's still scarring and I broke down when I realized most of my problems were self loathing and self generated and that's what I had to work on.  That's what it means to work on yourself and oh God, it's never easy because we are more brutal to ourselves than anyone else.

Sometimes, I wish men were more like women in a general sense.  Emotional cleansing f'ing rocks and yet most guys got that machismo stuff going on that they have to go it alone, gotta be tough, suck it up and move on.  I don't blame you, just society.  Also, even an introvert has to interact with people to be well.

I know this is incredibly tough and emotionally It's not fun.  Laugh at it, deny it, get your good cry in, sulk a bit, cry some more, and know you have support, even if it's just online chatting.

Again, it sucks.  God does it suck.  I promise you, though, it does get better if you see it through.


----------



## Baud (Oct 17, 2022)

It's incredible how easily and often you receive angry and mean spirited replies from people you never addressed, and yet still take a calm comment on a general topic as a personal offense. It makes me want to engage in conversations even less.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2022)

Baud said:


> It's incredible how easily and often you receive angry and mean spirited replies from people you never addressed, and yet still take a calm comment on a general topic as a personal offense. It makes me want to engage in conversations even less.


Me?


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sometimes, I wish men were more like women in a general sense.  Emotional cleansing f'ing rocks and yet most guys got that machismo stuff going on that they have to go it alone, gotta be tough, suck it up and move on.  I don't blame you, just society.  Also, even an introvert has to interact with people to be well.


It’s unfortunate that even trans men end up subject to toxic masculinity given societal pressure or our upbringings. I’m definitely trying to unlearn it. I know that I can’t begin to heal unless I let go of the idea that in order to be a man, I have to suppress my emotions and always be in control


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 17, 2022)

That's because society has told men if they ask for help, they are weak, or a pussy. I know it's hard to unlearn, believe me asking for help doesn't make a guy weak


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 17, 2022)

Fff why do power outages seem to prefer happening after dark? We just got power back from one less than half an hour ago, so at least I can see again, but our network went BLAH so I have no Wi-Fi now. :/


----------



## Woozle (Oct 17, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Dementia. He has Parkinson's and it's really advanced, his body is shutting down. He's 6 foot 3 and roughly 120 lbs maybe less. I took him to the store today to go grocery shopping and he forgot who I was or why we were there. I'm nearly a 40 year old man and I nearly lost it in the middle of Walmart



My ex boyfriend suffers from early onset dementia. The horrible thing is that he lives too far away for me to ever see him again, probably. He could be dead. He is becoming too ill to communicate via email and I have no idea what he is going through right now. I miss him.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Fff why do power outages seem to prefer happening after dark? We just got power back from one less than half an hour ago, so at least I can see again, but our network went BLAH so I have no Wi-Fi now. :/


Because the universe hates convenience.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 18, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Because the universe hates convenience.


True that. I used to live right on the edge of a power grid, so my neighbors would have power but not me XD


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 18, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> True that. I used to live right on the edge of a power grid, so my neighbors would have power but not me XD


I'm on the same grid as the police headquarters, city hall and a hospital. Power has been out once in four years.

And my vent is allergies. Went through an entire box of Kleenex™ in two days. I actually felt dehydrated this morning. Fukkin' allergies!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm sick and feel like trash.. I can't breathe or stop being miserable long enough to sleep.. this year has been horrible. I've been really sick at least 10x now including COVID this year.. I need to move into a bubble I swear


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 18, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Because the universe hates convenience.


I had to find my way to the front door to let boyfriend in in the dark! I had my Switch on my lap and had to put it down on the kitchen table as the most likely surface I’d find it again on. Durrr.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 18, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I had to find my way to the front door to let boyfriend in in the dark! I had my Switch on my lap and had to put it down on the kitchen table as the most likely surface I’d find it again on. Durrr.


You don't need lights for cuddle time


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 18, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You don't need lights for cuddle time


True! Cuddle time with boyfriend just out of literal hours of public transit is better after a shower, though. (He did get a shower after power got back, and then cuddles were absolutely had.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 18, 2022)

Brother's been working on buying a house - which would leave the house next door open for me to occupy so I don't feel so cooped up.

He closed on the house yesterday.

Discovered a carbon monoxide leak today.

If you're going to ask "didn't he get it inspected first".... apparently during inspection, the seller turned things off and opened all the windows of the house.  So the leak kind of got covered up.

Besides, there were quite a few other potential safety and health issues only discovered after the house was sold.

If you're going to say "lawsuit", that's already being considered.  Who the target will be (the seller or the inspector), I don't know.


I must remember this in 3-4 years when it's my turn to buy a house more suited to me.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 18, 2022)

I finally received a Freestyle Libre 2 continuous glucose monitor (CGM)! Yay! Got it out of the box, set it up, applied a sensor only to find out the reader could not communicate with the sensor. After looking at the logs on the reader, I discovered it was not a new reader, but one that had been sent out twice before I received it. It's fukkin' defective. Then, the wife unit commented about how the clear vinyl overlay for the screen didn't look right - yeah, it had been removed, then reapplied at least once.
So, Abbott, the maker, is going to send out a replacement reader and a replacement sensor, since a new reader can't communicate with a sensor that's been activated by another reader. It's just the fukkin' hassle to having to send shit back and deal with setting up a new reader, applying a new sensor, etc., etc.
BTW, did I mention just how tenaciously that sensor was stuck to my arm? Thought I needed a pair of pliers and a pry bar for a few minutes.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)

when I was married, we bought a house that was a HUD Repo, I'd advise against that, you can't have them inspected in this state before buying.. needed 45k in work to be liveable, roof, furnace, plumbing, electrical, well pump pipes ( because someone flushed concrete down toilets etc)

 I used to work with a guy who had one of those in arm things, he would knock it off so easy I thought they fell off, he always complained crap, I have to go buy yet another one


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 19, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> when I was married, we bought a house that was a HUD Repo, I'd advise against that, you can't have them inspected in this state before buying.. needed 45k in work to be liveable, roof, furnace, plumbing, electrical, well pump pipes ( because someone flushed concrete down toilets etc)


Here in good ol' Indiana, you can buy a home for back taxes at the yearly "Tax Sale." The bad part - you can't do anything, not even winterize or board up windows, legally for one year. And, within one year, the previous owners can come forward with 110% of what you paid, give you the cash and take over the house again. We gave $9,000 USD for a house back in 2019, (Illegally) boarded it up, mowed, landscaped (again, illegally) and a few days before the one year was up, the fukkin' previous owners came up with the money. Yeah, made $900 USD minus plywood, gas and labor on the landscaping but then had to pay taxes on that profit. Guess what we just bid on again? Same house. Paid us back our money, didn't pay the back taxes.
I had never heard of a state that prevented you from doing an inspection, though. Particularly a HUD REO home. It may have been to keep you from discovering the damage to the home, if this was the only one you looked at.


RamblingRenegade said:


> I used to work with a guy who had one of those in arm things, he would knock it off so easy I thought they fell off, he always complained crap, I have to go buy yet another one


I had the sensor on my arm for 24 hours. LIke I said, it was stuck on me like nobody's business. I washed the site with mild soap, used two alcohol wipes and a Skin-Tac wipe when I put it on. When taking it off, at first I was soaking around it with 91% alcohol, then it finally let go, very, very begrudgingly. It even took a tiny bit of skin with it to add insult to injury. Some people buy these adhesive patches to go over them for additional security but the Freestyle Libre, not sure how one of those sensors would fall off by itself, just getting knocked against a door frame or cabinet.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 19, 2022)

We had another power outage today. Boyfriend and I assumed it would be a similar scope as the one a couple days ago, so we walked up to town figuring we'd grab lunch while the power company fixed it. LOLNO. Not only was the outage like... 4-5 times larger than the other day, it also included city center, so restaurants/cafes/foo didn't have power either. And the power company's usual online outage status thingy was broken so updates were... very late. Never even got their usual "your power is out, check outage status at URL" text, so I'm guessing the texting system's tied into their outage status map system.

And I guess it might've hit a cell tower or something, too, because my cell data was hella spotty/basically non-functional.

On the plus side, it got us (mostly boyfriend) going with harvesting the garden. All that's left out there now is some pumpkins that we're hoping to let sit on the vine a little longer. The five bazillion cherry tomatoes (a big colander mostly full) got to become pasta sauce.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 19, 2022)

Go figure when you are waiting for your OC reference sheet, tons of people are posting looking for free art to draw.. watch when I get it they will all be closed..lol

I'm about to the point where I'm going to file a grievance with PayPal due to the people I ordered my partial from. I have tried to be beyond nice. I made sure i did my homework and bought from someone that had great reviews, lots of good feedback, super polite, fast shipping etc. After I paid they were super helpful, answered all kinds of questions quickly and were super easy to deal with. They quoted me 6-8 weeks for completion, then said they had to order fur so might be another week or two. After that radio silence, I messaged them 3x in now 9 weeks and they couldn't give me any updates, or dodged around it when I asked. The time quoted has come and passed, and they can't even tell me if the fabric they ordered came in. Their page now says January and I've already waited the max time, and it's only October. If they would give me an honest answer or say, yeah this is taking longer I would be OK, but radio silence is aggravating TF out of me


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 19, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Go figure when you are waiting for your OC reference sheet, tons of people are posting looking for free art to draw.. watch when I get it they will all be closed..lol
> 
> I'm about to the point where I'm going to file a grievance with PayPal due to the people I ordered my partial from. I have tried to be beyond nice. I made sure i did my homework and bought from someone that had great reviews, lots of good feedback, super polite, fast shipping etc. After I paid they were super helpful, answered all kinds of questions quickly and were super easy to deal with. They quoted me 6-8 weeks for completion, then said they had to order fur so might be another week or two. After that radio silence, I messaged them 3x in now 9 weeks and they couldn't give me any updates, or dodged around it when I asked. The time quoted has come and passed, and they can't even tell me if the fabric they ordered came in. Their page now says January and I've already waited the max time, and it's only October. If they would give me an honest answer or say, yeah this is taking longer I would be OK, but radio silence is aggravating TF out of me




Felt that… similar situation with me rn. Not the first time I’ve been in this too. There’s a ton of artists in this fandom that pull this bs and get away with it.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 19, 2022)

I keep hearing that, what a shame, I lurked for years before deciding to tell people I was a furry, and this was my first experience, great way to start


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 19, 2022)

<additional vent>
The goober at Abbott (Xi was her name) sent me another sensor, a box to send back the defective reader . . . and didn't send a replacement reader. I attribute all of this to Xi, the tech support lady that I spoke with the other night. English was not her first or maybe not even her second language so she had trouble with my spoken word, albeit with a decided Oklahoma twang to it. Did I mention it gets worse as I get madder or upset? She had to be told my last name four times before she had it right. Okay, so it's of Russian ancestry but it's easy once you break it down. She never grasped it, I don't think. Then she wanted the serial number off the reader. Okay, simple  . . . not! She couldn't grasp military phonetics or even police phonetics. I had to say example "D" Delta, Dog, David! too many times in that manner for each letter.  It didn't help she was talking on a VOIP connection that sucked pretty bad. And I could also hear her kid in the background, wanting attention too. She was probably at home in Taiwan, from her accent.
I called and spoke with Josh today about the reader, five minutes tops, I had a reader on the way. He also knew about Xi.
</additional vent>


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2022)

Kinda vent but not really?

Commissioned art but haven't seen much activity for months from the artists.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 20, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Kinda vent but not really?
> 
> Commissioned art but haven't seen much activity for months from the artists.


Seems to be a running theme I'm finding out


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sometimes, I wish men were more like women in a general sense.  Emotional cleansing f'ing rocks and yet most guys got that machismo stuff going on that they have to go it alone, gotta be tough, suck it up and move on.  I don't blame you, just society


Have you ever stopped and wondered if what's good for you is necessarily good for everyone or if that ridiculous caricature of men's psychology was really accurate?

(not to mention more often than not when we express muh feelings we're told we have toxic musculinete or other divisive, toxic post-modern trash concepts)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Have you ever stopped and wondered if what's good for you is necessarily good for everyone or if that ridiculous caricature of men's psychology was really accurate?
> 
> (not to mention more often than not when we express muh feelings we're told we have toxic musculinete or other divisive, toxic post-modern trash concepts)


Yes, actually, as it's a catch-22 between individual and collective.  I think understanding the underlying factors decreases suicidal ideation and isolation. 

I think the "toxic" label is often used incorrectly, both men and women, for negative and upsetting.  Toxic is literally the definition for pervasive, poisonous, and debilitating, which is more applicable to mental health in this instance.

So if you're asking if I believe it applies to everyone, yes, with the caveat that social stigmas for mental health and seeking it exist and are different for men and women and the social stigmas and "norms" and that is what I think is toxic.  So for me, toxic masculinity is those stigmas and ideas preventing men from seeking mental health support and leading to feelings of insecurity when attempting to reach out to publicly get needed help


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Yes, actually, as it's a catch-22 between individual and collective.  I think understanding the underlying factors decreases suicidal ideation and isolation.
> 
> I think the "toxic" label is often used incorrectly, both men and women, for negative and upsetting.  Toxic is literally the definition for pervasive, poisonous, and debilitating, which is more applicable to mental health in this instance.
> 
> So if you're asking if I believe it applies to everyone, yes, with the caveat that social stigmas for mental health and seeking it exist and are different for men and women and the social stigmas and "norms" and that is what I think is toxic.  So for me, toxic masculinity is those stigmas and ideas preventing men from seeking mental health support and leading to feelings of insecurity when attempting to reach out to publicly get needed help


Most of us genuinely don't want to be considered defective if we don't want to be more like the opposite sex. I would argue something like that does a lot more to make people depressed than learning from an early age to toughen up, especially since we're going to have to toughen up regardless due to life.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Most of us genuinely don't want to be considered defective if we don't want to be more like the opposite sex. I would argue something like that does a lot more to make people depressed than learning from an early age to toughen up, especially since we're going to have to toughen up regardless due to life.


Toxic masculinity to me was growing up being told that I am supposed to be a strong man who likes sports and that all sex is evil, except when Im married, in that case its okay to rape your wife.

The American South is a very different place than France.


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 20, 2022)

Toxic masculinity is absolutely very real and it very much hurts both men and women.

Men are overwhelmingly taught that we cannot show emotions, intimacy, or affection. As a human… we need all three of those things regularly. This can make men poor listeners and less able to excel when it comes to platonic relationships.

It’s not a “caricature” nor an insult… it’s the harsh truth. Men deserve better and ought to be raised no differently than women are.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Most of us genuinely don't want to be considered defective if we don't want to be more like the opposite sex. I would argue something like that does a lot more to make people depressed than learning from an early age to toughen up, especially since we're going to have to toughen up regardless due to life.


Asking for help is never a sign of weakness. It’s one of the bravest things you can do. And it can save your life.
-Lily Collins


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 21, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Asking for help is never a sign of weakness. It’s one of the bravest things you can do. And it can save your life.
> -Lily Collins


Then I was right your definition of men's psychology is caricatural; I don't know ANYONE who would never ask for help, asking for help is not a woman thing


----------



## Filter (Oct 21, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Toxic masculinity is absolutely very real and it very much hurts both men and women.
> 
> Men are overwhelmingly taught that we cannot show emotions, intimacy, or affection. As a human… we need all three of those things regularly. This can make men poor listeners and less able to excel when it comes to platonic relationships.
> 
> It’s not a “caricature” nor an insult… it’s the harsh truth. Men deserve better and ought to be raised no differently than women are.


There's just toxicity and non-toxicity as far as I'm concerned. Most fall somewhere on a spectrum between the extremes, regardless of gender. If somebody thinks they can't possibly be toxic because of their sex/race/creed/etc. they're at a higher risk for exhibiting toxicity. It's a cancer that grows the longer one turns a blind eye to it.

Unfortunately, these double standards seem to have grown worse over my lifetime. And that's what I think it comes down to. Double standards, rather than anything inherently wrong with masculinity or femininity. That's where I think you get the most push-back. People who can't separate gender norms from harmful attitudes and behaviors, or legitimately excuse bad behavior in others because of these things.

The caricature is real. Agreed. Like most stereotypes, it comes from somewhere, but I don't necessarily find it useful when dealing with individuals. Especially, individuals I've never met.

Looking back, that's one thing my parents did right. The same standards applied regardless. The concepts of right and wrong pertained to everyone. There was no "boys will be boys" or girls getting a free pass for other things.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 22, 2022)

I'm going to be extremely cautious and think twice before giving any creator here my money again.. my fur is still singed from being burnt now more than once


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2022)

Let nature run it's course please. Obviously, this is rare but I hate seeing people save wild animals from the predation of another wild animal. I'm not talking about feral cats or loose dogs. I'm talking about, untagged/registered, undomesticated, _wild _animals. If a bird is in the process of subduing a rabbit, let it.

Help an animal that belongs to someone or has been harmed by human invention. Let predators prey. They have a hard enough time getting food without some idiot and their iPhone 14 hoping to get a bit of Reddit karma or YouTube likes. People are so fucking corny.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 22, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Toxic masculinity is absolutely very real and it very much hurts both men and women.
> 
> *Men are overwhelmingly taught that we cannot show emotions, intimacy, or affection.* As a human… we need all three of those things regularly. This can make men poor listeners and less able to excel when it comes to platonic relationships.
> 
> It’s not a “caricature” nor an insult… it’s the harsh truth. Men deserve better and ought to be raised no differently than women are.



I personally feel like I hardly have these things. Most of the time I do not feel strong emotions.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 22, 2022)

Boston University Pushes Back on Claims of New ‘Deadly' COVID Strain
					

There’s some friction between the federal government and Boston University researchers after the publication of a new COVID-19 study. BU said reports by some publications saying they had created a new “deadly” COVID strain are misleading and untrue. “First, this research is not gain-of-function...




					www.nbcboston.com
				



These poor mice. Jesus

At least it "only" kills 80% of the mice tested but maybe don't make more covid variants anyhow


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I personally feel like I hardly have these things. Most of the time I do not feel strong emotions.


Do you remember if you did as a young child? 

I know men who are all but incapable of crying after a life of being socialized into “boys/men don’t cry.” It’s gut-wrenching to see them clearly _wanting_ to cry, clearly could _use_ a good cry, but that socialization stands firm.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 22, 2022)

Imagine believing muh toxic masculinity meme to be of major importance rn when groceries are up double digits year on year, and our leaders are perpetually robbing us blind....lol

"Weak men create hard times" indeed.

I can't wait for the nukes to drop tbh.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 22, 2022)

Ah yes... Delectable, 5-star floor pizza.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 22, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Imagine believing muh toxic masculinity meme to be of major importance rn when groceries are up double digits year on year, and our leaders are perpetually robbing us blind....lol
> 
> "Weak men create hard times" indeed.
> 
> I can't wait for the nukes to drop tbh.


Also holy shit it hiked up worse than I thought. Hot dogs that were normally 3-4$ are now 11! 
Meat is being packaged smaller for more. 

Stuff that was raised by a dollar last week went up another dollar this week! Not sure how things are on your end.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 22, 2022)

You know it's bad when what used to be like a .29 ramen noodle pack is like .99 now


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 22, 2022)

I want chinese food soooooo bad, but am broke!


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 22, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Imagine believing muh toxic masculinity meme to be of major importance rn when groceries are up double digits year on year, and our leaders are perpetually robbing us blind....lol
> 
> "Weak men create hard times" indeed.
> 
> I can't wait for the nukes to drop tbh.



This might surprise you… but one can focus on multiple problems at once. Interesting how most guys here agreed that growing up being given the opportunity to have the same emotionally fulfilling life as women would’ve been a game changer. 

A weak man is one who cries at the notion of addressing unhealthy behaviors and attitudes. I feel awful sorry for the men who scoff at the idea of self-improvement. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 22, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> This might surprise you… but one can focus on multiple problems at once. Interesting how most guys here agreed that growing up being given the opportunity to have the same emotionally fulfilling life as women would’ve been a game changer.
> 
> A weak man is one who cries at the notion of addressing unhealthy behaviors and attitudes. I feel awful sorry for the men who scoff at the idea of self-improvement. Hope you get better soon.


It's not difficult to choose what should immediately be a priority tho. On one hand there's real problems and on the other are first world problems cooked up by assholes; and since somebody mentioned my country, this divisive identitarian concept is used here by people in position of power to chastise men for just wanting to grill meat among friends, that's how useless and backwards, yet annoyingly nagging this shitty concept is
Perhaps toxic femininity, such as nagging, should be addressed in the same way, then they would start seeing why people are unhappy with this invasive ideological trash


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Also holy shit it hiked up worse than I thought. Hot dogs that were normally 3-4$ are now 11!
> Meat is being packaged smaller for more.
> 
> Stuff that was raised by a dollar last week went up another dollar this week! Not sure how things are on your end.



Just as bad.


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's not difficult to choose what should immediately be a priority tho. On one hand there's real problems and on the other are first world problems cooked up by assholes; and since somebody mentioned my country, this divisive identitarian concept is used here by people in position of power to chastise men for just wanting to grill meat among friends, that's how useless and backwards, yet annoyingly nagging this shitty concept is
> Perhaps toxic femininity, such as nagging, should be addressed in the same way, then they would start seeing why people are unhappy with this invasive ideological trash



Let’s be real, Frank, discussing an issue which affects guys on the daily while on a furry forum isn’t putting emphasis on this issue over another. I absolutely agree that we have more massive issues affecting everyone… but again, these sort of fights ain’t a pie — addressing one issue doesn’t take from another.

Secondly… nobody’s using “toxic masculinity” to stop y’all from grilling. Spend some time off the internet watching SJW rekt compilations and get outside. Toxic masculinity isn’t referring to grilling — it’s referring to the strict set of ideals placed on men which forces them into a rigid role in society. This role leads to over 95% of all crime being committed by men, over 95% of sexual violence being committed by men, and the vast majority of suicides being committed by men. The idea that men must grow up stoic, strong, unemotional, and masculine _is _toxic. And we can easily see in the data what’s happening as a result of this. Nobody’s saying a world where we address the harmful role men are conditioned into will destroy masculinity as a concept — only that we ought to reform it into something less dangerous for men and society.

This last point about “women nagging” is not only a misogynistic stereotype… but laughable. It’s sadly clear where your biases lie and I implore you to try stepping outside of your narrow worldview.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Ah yes... Delectable, 5-star floor pizza.


What happened to your pizza?!  I'm saddened by the loss of this food...


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's not difficult to choose what should immediately be a priority tho. On one hand there's real problems and on the other are first world problems cooked up by assholes; and since somebody mentioned my country, this divisive identitarian concept is used here by people in position of power to chastise men for just wanting to grill meat among friends, that's how useless and backwards, yet annoyingly nagging this shitty concept is
> Perhaps toxic femininity, such as nagging, should be addressed in the same way, then they would start seeing why people are unhappy with this invasive ideological trash


I highly advise you to investigate the toxic bullshit known as Purity Culture. Because of this shit most of the men in my region cant even make a damn sandwich because they have been raised to expect a woman to do everything, they are completely unable to provide for themselves.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 22, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> This might surprise you… but one can focus on multiple problems at once. Interesting how most guys here agreed that growing up being given the opportunity to have the same emotionally fulfilling life as women would’ve been a game changer.
> 
> A weak man is one who cries at the notion of addressing unhealthy behaviors and attitudes. I feel awful sorry for the men who scoff at the idea of self-improvement. Hope you get better soon.



Most guys here are adult children still living with their parents well into their 20s/30s, let me get right on jotting down life advice notes from such a group lmao....

Hard to notice/or care that the world is breaking down around you when you're still on the payroll of the bank of mom & dad.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I highly advise you to investigate the toxic bullshit known as Purity Culture. Because of this shit most of the men in my region cant even make a damn sandwich because they have been raised to expect a woman to do everything, they are completely unable to provide for themselves.


Wait, wait, WAIT a minute.

I was under the impression "toxic femininity" was about being overly submissive, but the way you describe the men in your area you make it sound like the women are the dominant ones.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Wait, wait, WAIT a minute.
> 
> I was under the impression "toxic femininity" was about being overly submissive, but the way you describe the men in your area you make it sound like the women are the dominant ones.


Where I live men are supposed to be the strong providers of the household and get jobs. Women are supposed to be completely submissive to the man and cater to their every whim. Men grow up learning how to do manual labor and things perceived to be masculine, women are the ones who are expected to cook, make sure the house is clean and have a baby before they hit the age of 20.  As a result women end up in a lot of abusive relationships and men, while being able to do hard manual labor well, literally are incapable of doing most mundane tasks. The whole system is very patriarchal and very outdated. Alcoholism is a huge issue, and divorces are extremely common.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 22, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Secondly… nobody’s using “toxic masculinity” to stop y’all from grilling


So yeah again you don't know much about what I'm talking about, I'm not going into details as it would be political but I'm talking about somebody who's supposed to be a minister, so I would sadly not call her a "nobody".


Smityyyy said:


> Spend some time off the internet watching SJW rekt compilations and get outside


Not done any of that in ages, again I want nothing more than to completely ignore this human trash, sadly they're everywhere, see point 1)


Smityyyy said:


> Toxic masculinity isn’t referring to grilling


Think again, it's pervasive and everybody knows it. These people don't stop with just talking about crime rates (speaking of which 50% of violent crimes in the US are committed by black people, yet I don't think it would sound good if someone started talking about toxic blackness? let me guess if we apply the same logic to a different group all of a sudden the logic completely flips, because it's all shallow divisive trash that's not actually supposed to make sense) see point below


Smityyyy said:


> This role leads to over 95% of all crime being committed by men, over 95% of sexual violence being committed by men, and the vast majority of suicides being committed by men. The idea that men must grow up stoic, strong, unemotional, and masculine _is _toxic. And we can easily see in the data what’s happening as a result of this. Nobody’s saying a world where we address the harmful role men are conditioned into will destroy masculinity as a concept — only that we ought to reform it into something less dangerous for men and society.


That last bit is exactly why it gets to be everywhere, and yes get to apply to trivial shit like sharing a meal with friends; this shitty idea of the need for a "reform". Then it needs to be enforced and people to be reeducated. And then what's to happen to dissidents? It's by nature a totalitarian idea.


Smityyyy said:


> This last point about “women nagging” is not only a misogynistic stereotype… but bleh bleh bleh


Oh NOW all of a sudden assigning a bad behavior to one sex is bigoted? case in fucking point
Stop nagging, it's toxic femininity and causes male suicide. Clearly femininity needs to be reformed to be less toxic.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Wait, wait, WAIT a minute.
> 
> I was under the impression "toxic femininity" was about being overly submissive, but the way you describe the men in your area you make it sound like the women are the dominant ones.


You have to be a fool if you believe for a second that women have not always had huge social power


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So yeah again you don't know much about what I'm talking about, I'm not going into details as it would be political but I'm talking about somebody who's supposed to be a minister, so I would sadly not call her a "nobody".
> 
> Not done any of that in ages, again I want nothing more than to completely ignore this human trash, sadly they're everywhere, see point 1)
> 
> ...


I like how you mentioned me and proceeded to not address any of my points. 

Please tell us why a culture that says its okay to rape your wife doesnt need to be reformed?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I like how you mentioned me and proceeded to not address any of my points.
> 
> Please tell us why a culture that says its okay to rape your wife doesnt need to be reformed?


Are you talking about the quran or something? it's the only thing I can think of besides some fringe cults that explicitly state that rape is okay


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Are you talking about the quran or something? it's the only thing I can think of besides some fringe cults that explicitly state that rape is okay


Fundamentalist Christianity. Specifically where they say that a woman should be completely submissive to a man and that his desires are the only thing that matters.








						The Consent Workshop | How Purity Culture Enables Rape Culture
					

How Purity Culture Enables Rape Culture | The Consent Workshop blog provides a safe space to to desconstruct rape culture through necessary conversations




					theconsentworkshop.com
				




If you are religious you should thank God this movement hasnt made its way over to your country too much.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Where I live men are supposed to be the strong providers of the household and get jobs. Women are supposed to be completely submissive to the man and cater to their every whim. Men grow up learning how to do manual labor and things perceived to be masculine, women are the ones who are expected to cook, make sure the house is clean and have a baby before they hit the age of 20.  As a result women end up in a lot of abusive relationships and men, while being able to do hard manual labor well, literally are incapable of doing most mundane tasks. The whole system is very patriarchal and very outdated. Alcoholism is a huge issue, and divorces are extremely common.


THAT is patriarchy?  When two of the three "women" activities (cooking and cleaning) actually give a _massive_ amount of room for her to attain power in the relationship?

There's a hell of a lot more to untangle about this.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> THAT is patriarchy?  When two of the three "women" activities (cooking and cleaning) actually give a _massive_ amount of room for her to attain power in the relationship?
> 
> There's a hell of a lot more to untangle about this.


It is pretty complicated. Women are told to be completely submissive to a man and obey his every command, it results in something very similar to a master and slave relationship with physical abuse being extremely common if the man doesnt think the woman is doing her job.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Fundamentalist Christianity. Specifically where they say that a woman should be completely submissive to a man and that his desires are the only thing that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's fundamentalist Christianity (and maybe conservative islam) you have a problem with then? that's not exactly the impression you initially conveyed if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So it's fundamentalist Christianity (and maybe conservative islam) you have a problem with then? that's not exactly the impression you initially conveyed if I'm not mistaken


The problem is that fundamentalist christianity is so engrained in American culture, especially in certain regions, where even if you arent that religious it still permeates the social norms.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The problem is that fundamentalist christianity is so engrained in American culture, especially in certain regions, where even if you arent that religious it still permeates the social norms.


Not really wanting to start an argument but can we really call it fundamentalist if it's not accurate? Fundamentalist means it's the most literal interpretation of the scripture. Whether you like Christianity or not, the people who claim the bible gives them justification for that kind of thing don't know what they're talking about. I may not know much about the old testament, but the new testament is where the rules for Christians reside and there's constant lines about treating others kindly and with respect, including ones that specifically reference married relationships


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The problem is that fundamentalist christianity is so engrained in American culture, especially in certain regions, where even if you arent that religious it still permeates the social norms.


I have definitely noticed the US is more religious but what I've never ever seen or heard (and I've consumed tons of US media, not only exported series and cartoons but everything else including pieces of news), is anyone saying or implying in any way shape or form that rape is okay, again excluding extremely fringe sects that everybody hates and more often than not I encountered them in crime shows. In fact then I hear what passes as promoting that rape culture, and frankly everybody who's not had a prerequisite indoctrination raises eyebrows because it mostly just makes no sense. Maybe there's something else I'm missing.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 22, 2022)

Me whenever I see the word _Taken _on a girl's profile:


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 22, 2022)

I hope the two toxic men in this thread get some therapy, a loving partner, and a little bit of empathy. 

Ironically… the two guys screeching in this thread about how woman are actually the toxic ones and were never oppressed are the _perfect _embodiment of toxic masculinity.

Classic “weak men” argument with pictures of transgender individuals and media taken out of context. Very telling of the character of the individuals here.

To those who are interested in learning and not being whiny soyboys who can’t handle addressing systemic issues:

Toxic masculinity does not imply that only men can be toxic. It does not imply that masculinity itself is toxic. It implies that some social expectations placed on men disproportionately lead to mental health issues in men which in turn leads to suicide, violence, and social isolation.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 22, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I hope the two toxic men in this thread get some therapy, a loving partner, and a little bit of empathy.
> 
> Ironically… the two guys screeching in this thread about how woman are actually the toxic ones and were never oppressed are the _perfect _embodiment of toxic masculinity.
> 
> ...



>Can't address said people directly due to having no reasonable intelligent counter argument
>Insert Ad hominem to claim moral superiority


Many such cases.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 22, 2022)

I wanted to say I have popcorn if anyone's interested a couple of times..lol


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 22, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> >Can't address said people directly due to having no reasonable intelligent counter argument
> >Insert Ad hominem to claim moral superiority
> 
> 
> Many such cases.



No, I just don’t care to re-hash this argument for the six hundredth time with some hateful people in this thread. Go through my post history if you want coherent counter-arguments. Further, this isn’t a debate forum. I’m not here to clog up this thread. DM me if you want to have an intellectual discussion. 

And my “ad-hominem” was accurate. It’s pretty ridiculous to whine over people wanting to bring men up under more loving conditions to give them a greater chance at intimacy and social success. If you honestly want to spend your day arguing _against _people who simply want to make men’s lives better — maybe it’s time to think about where your priorities lie. 

Have a nice day, Ramjet.


----------



## Regret (Oct 22, 2022)

Speaking of toxic:


Smityyyy said:


> *I hope the two toxic men in this thread get some therapy, a loving partner, and a little bit of empathy.*
> 
> Ironically… *the two guys screeching* in this thread about how woman are actually the toxic ones and were never oppressed are the _*perfect *_*embodiment of toxic masculinity*.
> 
> To those who are interested in learning and not being *whiny soyboys who can’t handle addressing systemic issues:*


This is probably not the best approach of keeping things civil.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Regret said:


> Speaking of toxic:
> 
> This is probably not the best approach of keeping things civil.


This fell out of civility a long time ago, sadly.

It's the kind of conversation where "civility" is automatically a silencer.



Ramjet said:


> It doesn't seem like your sides social experiment over the past couple decades is helping men (or anybody else for that matter) all too much now is it?
> 
> People like you don't actually care lol, you can't bullshit a bullshitter.
> Your side just wants your level of societal governance to be the order of the day regardless of the consequences to the contrary.
> ...


Ramjet?

The ones doing the mass experiment at the national level turned out to be the toxic types who should have never been allowed near the philosophy.

The ones who actually understand the concept and how debilitating it is - and who could actually find a way to put it as one of the causes of the higher costs and why politicians have been allowed to run roughshod over freedoms - can't get a word in edgewise because of the people at the top.

Reform movements are terrifyingly easy for a narcissist to hijack.


----------



## Regret (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> This fell out of civility a long time ago, sadly.
> 
> It's the kind of conversation where "civility" is automatically a silencer.


Oh I am aware, I just find it disappointing when people fall to a lower level and add more gasoline to an already burning trash fire instead of disengaging.

Truthfully, after lurking here for a long enough time I get the distinct feeling that a good portion of this forum absolutely loathes the other half.  It is honestly quite sad to watch.


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 22, 2022)

Regret said:


> Oh I am aware, I just find it disappointing when people fall to a lower level and add more gasoline to an already burning trash fire instead of disengaging.
> 
> Truthfully, after lurking here for a long enough time I get the distinct feeling that a good portion of this forum absolutely loathes the other half.  It is honestly quite sad to watch.



Truthfully, after the horrific shit half this forum has engaged in… they should’ve stayed banned. And the fact that there’s been zero transparency of what some users here have engaged in is incredibly depressing. But hey… bad deeds often go unpunished. 

Apologies if I came off uncivil. Just very telling the types of people in this thread when improving society for people causes them to break down and start crying. It’s pretty embarrassing to be adult men and acting like edgy sixteen year old children over a nuanced topic. That’s all.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Not really wanting to start an argument but can we really call it fundamentalist if it's not accurate? Fundamentalist means it's the most literal interpretation of the scripture. Whether you like Christianity or not, the people who claim the bible gives them justification for that kind of thing don't know what they're talking about. I may not know much about the old testament, but the new testament is where the rules for Christians reside and there's constant lines about treating others kindly and with respect, including ones that specifically reference married relationships


Sadly most of these people like to ignore the Gospels and use a lot of Old Testament stuff to back their stuff up. Honestly a major reform movement based on the Gospels alone might fix a lot of issues.


Frank Gulotta said:


> I have definitely noticed the US is more religious but what I've never ever seen or heard (and I've consumed tons of US media, not only exported series and cartoons but everything else including pieces of news), is anyone saying or implying in any way shape or form that rape is okay, again excluding extremely fringe sects that everybody hates and more often than not I encountered them in crime shows. In fact then I hear what passes as promoting that rape culture, and frankly everybody who's not had a prerequisite indoctrination raises eyebrows because it mostly just makes no sense. Maybe there's something else I'm missing.


Proper sex education isnt really taught in my region, as a result most people here think these attitudes are perfectly normal. A lot of times people will use terms like "traditional values" when in reality they basically want to set up their own version of Sharia law based off of Leviticus and the Old Testament. Luckily a lot of laws make stuff they want illegal but that doesnt stop them from trying to change the laws, a couple months ago in Tennessee they tried to pass a law that would make homosexuality illegal and make child marriage legal. 

So basically issues like toxic masculinity vary differently compared on what region you live in whether it is in the American South, Taliban controlled Afghanistan, or Europe and using a broad label to describe everything doesnt work when talking internationally.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 22, 2022)

Coming out of my self-induced hibernation to let the usual folks know a few things about this whole "What is wrong with the dudes?" thing:

1) If you look at any of the shit that's posted in the Manosphere/RP media scene, literally 80% of the material is about how to get monies, how to get the girlies , and how to achieve self-actualization in an increasingly complex world where the rules and expectations are not only as clear-cut as they once were before but in many ways contradict themselves entirely. The emotional stuff? Not a priority. I'm sorry but it just isn't. Yes, men have emotional needs too (some of you know I have my own problems in this arena based off of what I've posted here in the past), but some of you have to understand that men and women are not the same when it comes to how they process emotions and they are not equal in their emotional needs. If you don't like that, too bad. Accept it or cope harder.

2) Men who don't have a stake in a country have no reason to prioritize the welfare of said country. What is the stake I'm referring to? Wives, kids, and property. Not a lot of that going around nowadays if you haven't noticed. This is a painful lesson this species has repeatedly failed to learn throughout recorded history (and you all are in the process of failing to learn it _again _for the umpteenth in a row lmao). Continued economical and technological growth (these two actually go hand-in-hand) and the continued maintenance of an advanced society requires the median man to produce at an* excess* level because he can operate at just 50% of his capacity, *on his lonesome*, and still produce enough raw economic output to feed himself, house himself, protect himself, and even save some scratch on the side to save or invest. Society literally needs tons of dudes producing at an excess rate to pay for everyone else and to hold down the jobs that society needs done to function, but why would such a man work 60 hours a week in an office or in some shit-tier blue collar job when he can just work 35 hours a week and still have a solid life?

Oh, and another thing about these "50% Guys" though? Particularly if they're involved in the Manosphere/Red Pill scene? They horde resources for themselves (ammunition, food, supplies, money, land, etc), share little with others who are outside of their immediate trust circles, and increasingly approach society with not only apathy but downright contempt. "Let it burn" has become a religious mantra for this crowd. If I had to summarize this lot with one word, it would be "selfish". If something huge goes down (say, a foreign nation decides to invade), these guys are not coming to help anyone unless they're a _close _family member, a _trusted _significant other, or a _very _close friend. This is the one unifying mindset attribute that these guys all share regardless of their racial backgrounds, political leanings, occupations, etc.

3) If a bunch of guys would rather follow a drug addict who scarfs down nothing but meat and a turboshitter like Andrew Tate, that means your message is either unattractive to them or they know on an intuitive level that you all are full of shit.

Here's an idea: actually figure out what these guys want instead of acting like you know what is best for them.

Because if it isn't about getting money or getting girls or getting actualized, they're largely not going to care.






Anyway, back to business. I have to go buy overpriced groceries and pray that China doesn't nuke the global semiconductor industry (and by extension, the global economy) by rolling Taiwan.

Cya y'all in another month when this same tired ass topic creeps back up.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I wanted to say I have popcorn if anyone's interested a couple of times..lol


I just had pizza and chocolates.

Dang it.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2022)

I get nervous around people and I'm part of customer service handling rental returns. Speaking as someone who was a janitor for a time. It would be nice if folks tidied up anything that was left behind.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 23, 2022)

Sigh. Really?

“A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly.
Specialization is for insects.”
-Heinlein

Too much to ask to be capable of empathy and toughness? They're not mutually exclusive you know. 
​​


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 23, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I hope the two toxic men in this thread get some therapy, a loving partner, and a little bit of empathy.
> 
> Ironically… the two guys screeching in this thread about how woman are actually the toxic ones and were never oppressed are the _perfect _embodiment of toxic masculinity.


Holy gaslighting batman. No that's the mirror you're staring into, I merely put you in front of a few key hypocrisies/inconsistencies of your positions, possibly blind points as well, and this is the best you can come up with, this is you :


----------



## MM13 (Oct 23, 2022)

Can I NOT have submissions from people who have blocked me due to drama related issues from a few freaking years ago in my watch? I unwatched some of these people and yet their submissions still pop up and I wish they weren't there.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 23, 2022)

MM13 said:


> Can I NOT have submissions from people who have blocked me due to drama related issues from a few freaking years ago in my watch? I unwatched some of these people and yet their submissions still pop up and I wish they weren't there.


If you’re getting submissions from people you’re not watching (after double checking that they’re indeed not on your watch list), that’s very much worth reporting as a bug. Go to https://www.furaffinity.net/controls/troubletickets/ and select “Report a Bug” as your ticket category.


----------



## MM13 (Oct 23, 2022)

I unwatched the people in question and their work is still there in the submissions, so yes.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 23, 2022)

MM13 said:


> I unwatched the people in question and their work is still there in the submissions, so yes.


Anything that was in your submissions inbox prior to unwatching will remain there. If you're getting _new_ submissions from them in your inbox, that's a bug.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 23, 2022)

Had a dream where I was a teen again and still in school. During the summer I rallied two other students i used to be friends with and we just decided we were gonna go canoe 'two blocks over' like we were living in Loz Windwaker from a Canadian beach in winter.

At first I was.gonna go with absolutely nothing but the boat and jacket. Then I was like 'i should.probably pack a snack or two!' and then a change of clothes...blanket...phone charger...put my phone into a Ziploc in case I sink...

 Yea I totally would have died if I wasn't interrupted every other minute. Didn't even look at the forecast and I assumed it would only be 5-10 minutes like in the game. TuT


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 23, 2022)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/regarding-the-removal-of-the-political-forum.1670465/


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Do you remember if you did as a young child?
> 
> I know men who are all but incapable of crying after a life of being socialized into “boys/men don’t cry.” It’s gut-wrenching to see them clearly _wanting_ to cry, clearly could _use_ a good cry, but that socialization stands firm.



I think most children have strong and impetuous emotions that they often struggle to cope with; I was no exception there. 
I think the strength of what I feel naturally declined after my adolescence and that it's been sitting around a very moderated baseline over the last few years. 

At the moment I question whether emotions like romantic love are outside of the range.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 23, 2022)

Girls!  You're both pretty!

Can we not debate like, why in the name of God someone adds lemons to water in the coffee water pitcher and fails to notify the SO of this change?!  Omg, this coffee is so VILE and I am so addicted I am forcing myself to down it rather than make another cup.

No. I will finish this hellish abomination though i think the milk is..  nope, it is curdled.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 23, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Girls!  You're both pretty!
> 
> Can we not debate like, why in the name of God someone adds lemons to water in the coffee water pitcher and fails to notify the SO of this change?!  Omg, this coffee is so VILE and I am so addicted I am forcing myself to down it rather than make another cup.
> 
> No. I will finish this hellish abomination though i think the milk is..  nope, it is curdled.


Oh god no! That’s worse than the disaster chai I was served today. Boyfriend twisted his ankle a bit Friday so he didn’t want to put stress on it by going to the coffee shop. Our dry milk had gone off, so we only have oatmilk.

So he decides to try making chai from scratch. Hoo boy that stuff was nasty! I don’t know why, but oatmilk ruins pretty much every hot beverage I’ve ever tried to mix it. Hot chocolate mix, chai, it all turns out awful. Thankfully boyfriend still liked it so he got two big old cups of chai instead of one.

TL;DR: My sympathy on the lemon coffee.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 23, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oh god no! That’s worse than the disaster chai I was served today. Boyfriend twisted his ankle a bit Friday so he didn’t want to put stress on it by going to the coffee shop. Our dry milk had gone off, so we only have oatmilk.
> 
> So he decides to try making chai from scratch. Hoo boy that stuff was nasty! I don’t know why, but oatmilk ruins pretty much every hot beverage I’ve ever tried to mix it. Hot chocolate mix, chai, it all turns out awful. Thankfully boyfriend still liked it so he got two big old cups of chai instead of one.
> 
> TL;DR: My sympathy on the lemon coffee.


I’ve experimented with mixing drinks lately. One I tried was a mix of whiskey, Irish cream, and maple syrup (weird, I know, but maple syrup goes with both whiskey and vanilla ice cream). The whole thing just kinda congealed.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 23, 2022)

reminds me of the time I tried to put french vanilla creamer in food recipe because it called for milk and I was too lazy to drive to the store.. needless to say it didn't turn out well


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 23, 2022)

Noisy neighbors at a campground.  Just got back from an awesome week camping.  The last night, though, we had new neighbors one site over who hosted about twenty people around their campfire, along with four or five loose dogs.  The dogs were running all over, barking and play-fighting, going into other people's campsites, and the owners weren't paying any attention.  A few people even encouraged their dogs to run and play in the common areas.  Other people camping there were walking their dogs on-leash, which is actually a rule in the campground, and the loose dogs were running at the leashed dogs.  The owners of the loose dogs didn't seem to think it was a big deal.
Now, I like dogs.  I've had dogs of my own, love them, think they're awesome companions. . .but FFS don't let them roam and bark and yap all day and night when you have neighbors close by.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 23, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oh god no! That’s worse than the disaster chai I was served today. Boyfriend twisted his ankle a bit Friday so he didn’t want to put stress on it by going to the coffee shop. Our dry milk had gone off, so we only have oatmilk.
> 
> So he decides to try making chai from scratch. Hoo boy that stuff was nasty! I don’t know why, but oatmilk ruins pretty much every hot beverage I’ve ever tried to mix it. Hot chocolate mix, chai, it all turns out awful. Thankfully boyfriend still liked it so he got two big old cups of chai instead of one.
> 
> TL;DR: My sympathy on the lemon coffee.


I read.  My professors don't think so, but I do.

Condolences on the chai!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 23, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I read.  My professors don't think so, but I do.
> 
> Condolences on the chai!


I have no idea why substituting oatmilk into baking recipes is fine but anything drink-related it seems to just turn into liquid hatred aimed straight at my poor innocent taste buds. ;_; Like, I have a couple of recipes I insist on using proper dairy for, but that's usually cream, anyway. All the baking I've done with vegan milk substitutes has been just fine. So typically we don't keep milk in the house (ecological footprint concerns). I've had this tin of chai mix for literal years and I never use it. Partly because of the lack of milk. Partly because I'm lazy and it's fussy to prepare.

I want chai with Irish cream now. It sounds positively decadent. >.>


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 23, 2022)

I work 8 hours, but there's that one damn call I get at the last minute that takes another hour to investigate/resolve


----------



## Rimna (Oct 24, 2022)

Although I was forced on a strict diet due to my health declining, I have lost 10 kg and that makes me happy. It feels good to not be obese, and it's improved my overall health. 20 more to go and it'll be perfect =)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2022)

Monday...

That's it.  Either everything worked or no one called to complain.  And so now they will because Monday.


TyraWadman said:


> I work 8 hours, but there's that one damn call I get at the last minute that takes another hour to investigate/resolve


I hate 4PM calls.  Worse, there is no comp or overtime associated with them.


quoting_mungo said:


> I have no idea why substituting oatmilk into baking recipes is fine but anything drink-related it seems to just turn into liquid hatred aimed straight at my poor innocent taste buds. ;_; Like, I have a couple of recipes I insist on using proper dairy for, but that's usually cream, anyway. All the baking I've done with vegan milk substitutes has been just fine. So typically we don't keep milk in the house (ecological footprint concerns). I've had this tin of chai mix for literal years and I never use it. Partly because of the lack of milk. Partly because I'm lazy and it's fussy to prepare.
> 
> I want chai with Irish cream now. It sounds positively decadent. >.>


Just under half a shot to start, if doing Bailey's, for alcohol.  Kahlua can be more forgiving but has a stronger taste.
Nope, this is the time of year I miss gluhwein.

It's Monday morning and I want to drink already.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 24, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Nope, this is the time of year I miss gluhwein.


I may have glögg from previous years hanging out in my fridge. Including a chocolate one that I really need to get around to trying before it ages out any more than it already has.

HMU and I can probably hook you up with glögg spice mix. It’s not quite the same as gluhwein but it’s the Swedish equivalent.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I work 8 hours, but there's that one damn call I get at the last minute that takes another hour to investigate/resolve


Glad I no longer work in support. God the amount of stupid you have to deal with..


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 24, 2022)

I used to work in front end at Wally world and toys r us ... Believe me just when you think you've seen the top of the stupid chain, someone comes in and dethrones them


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 24, 2022)

People REALLY like to shoot their shot for an anonymous voice over the phone.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> People REALLY like to shoot their shot for an anonymous voice over the phone.


That escalated quickly from customer support to phone sex operators.

Color me intrigued...


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 24, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> That escalated quickly from customer support to phone sex operators.
> 
> Color me intrigued...


For real though, I'd probably make better money and get yelled at less.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 24, 2022)

I hate it when employers don’t communicate with you. I’m trying to get back on the schedule after recovering from a broken foot and they were _so eager_ to know when I’d be coming back, but as soon as I get the green light to start working again, it’s radio silence


----------



## MM13 (Oct 24, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Anything that was in your submissions inbox prior to unwatching will remain there. If you're getting _new_ submissions from them in your inbox, that's a bug.


Yes, I am getting new submissions from them even though I unwatched them.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2022)

OOmg, one should not require a thesaurus and two outside opinions to attempt to ascertain what a professor is asking on a question!  Even then the answer was wrong because no one could figure it out
.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

So... as I said in my intro... Im a secret Femboy. No one around me is supportive of the idea so I have to hide it...which makes it hard to get clothes and learn anything...and what I can get is cheap pieces of crap. Also they claim to be Christian but then don't act ANYTHING like it


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> So... as I said in my intro... Im a secret Femboy. No one around me is supportive of the idea so I have to hide it...which makes it hard to get clothes and learn anything...and what I can get is cheap pieces of crap. Also they claim to be Christian but then don't act ANYTHING like it


one thing I have found out is a LOT of people who claim to be the best Christians, sure don't follow what's written and have a do as I say not as I do attitude, and are super judgemental and hateful


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> one thing I have found out is a LOT of people who claim to be the best Christians, sure don't follow what's written and have a do as I say not as I do attitude, and are super judgemental and hateful


kinda what i'm dealing with...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> So... as I said in my intro... Im a secret Femboy. No one around me is supportive of the idea so I have to hide it...which makes it hard to get clothes and learn anything...and what I can get is cheap pieces of crap. Also they claim to be Christian but then don't act ANYTHING like it


Hey mate you be you, don't let anyone get you down. I'm both a Christian and a femboy here, you're all good


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Hey mate you be you, don't let anyone get you down. I'm both a Christian and a femboy here, you're all good


Neat! good to meet another femboy


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 26, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Girls!  You're both pretty!
> 
> Can we not debate like, why in the name of God someone adds lemons to water in the coffee water pitcher and fails to notify the SO of this change?!  Omg, this coffee is so VILE and I am so addicted I am forcing myself to down it rather than make another cup.
> 
> No. I will finish this hellish abomination though i think the milk is..  nope, it is curdled.


Oh Holy Hell NO! That will cause people in my house to get at the very least, the Riot Act, long version, at full volume. Do not mess with my go-juice. Never.


TyraWadman said:


> I work 8 hours, but there's that one damn call I get at the last minute that takes another hour to investigate/resolve


That's why I quit my internal company support gig with HP. Always that last call, and it's never a short one. It was always painfully clear who did not need a computer. Usually a manager or a new secretary. No, you can't stuff the departmental credit card in the floppy disk slot to make a payment. Seriously.


RamblingRenegade said:


> I used to work in front end at Wally world and toys r us ... Believe me just when you think you've seen the top of the stupid chain, someone comes in and dethrones them


The true idiots are the ones roaming the plumbing and electrical aisles of Lowes. The d00d that brought in a breaker with the ENTIRE corner burned off it, wanting a replacement, never mind there was no buss left (burned up) to attach it to. He bought one of every breaker we had in 20A rating, most were returned severely damaged and a few days later there was a residential fire reported in the same neighborhood this d00d lived in. The fire chief reported the fire started in the electrical box. Also, the d00d was clearly visible in the pictures of the fire in progress on our FB community page.

And . . . amateur plumbers that want to epoxy everything together "So it won't leak." Or, the adapter to go from this thread to that that non-pipe thread, something that can't happen, or to connect two male garden hose ends together, presumably to steal water from the neighbor because his got turned off. BTW, there is such a thing, but you have to connect the hoses first, or at least one of your hoses just twists up and kinks badly. Or, wanting to connect a bunch of under sink flex hoses together to reroute water to a sink that's been moved four feet that-a-way. Aaannnd, rubber hose and hose clamps to connect two steel or copper pipes together because a plumber asks too much to fix a leak that they can just cut out and jump together with a rubber hose.

Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 26, 2022)

People keep cussing me out at work and throwing crap at me... even had one yesterday call me a ""Ugly Faggot"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> People keep cussing me out at work and throwing crap at me... even had one yesterday call me a ""Ugly Faggot"


High school sssuuuucccckkkkssss for that.

Good news, though.  QUILTBAG is a positive in IT and engineering.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 26, 2022)

My mom has been yelling at me all morning and when my emotions finally gave out and I began shes now yelling at me and making fun of me for crying... it hurts...


----------



## Rimna (Oct 26, 2022)

Me: "Hey, do I have to delete this invoice or replace it?"
My supervisor: "You have to determine if there are differences in the fiscal events first"

Yeah thanks. That answers my question.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 26, 2022)

I live in a group home for the mentally ill.

So... right now we were all told to stay  in our bedrooms until they can calm one of the residents down. The resident has really bad Schizophrenia and PTSD--and possible Bipolar disorder--and they are reeeeaally angry right now. I'm kinda scared, but I really hope that they get the help they need.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Me: "Hey, do I have to delete this invoice or replace it?"
> My supervisor: "You have to determine if there are differences in the fiscal events first"
> 
> Yeah thanks. That answers my question.


They did, just abrupt and no training or explanation, probably because they expected you to get ALL the info off that statement.  God, reminds me of ,y current professor or me...

This sounds like a voided transaction, which means a) it was a no sale, b)restock, or c) exchange.  What they didn't say is this: check date to see if 2020 or prior first and then inventory.

If the invoice was before 30 Sept 2020, maybe 2021, you can usually be ok to replace, but an invoice is a record, so check retention.  If it happened after, you need both.  You can be audited for the last 1000 or so transactions, and let's say 20 are voids or returns so you delete 5 invoices.  Now, you have 980 transactions and no records for 5 and 15 zeroed but traceable events. so they have to be replicated or more likely, an inventory will be done.

After the end of the next fiscal year, it won't matter as much because all items and money for the fiscal year 2 years ago is accounted for.  2020 is probably ok, 2021 or 2022 is not.

Maybe, I don't know.  This is just how I handle ,y business funds and inventories.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 26, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I live in a group home for the mentally ill.
> 
> So... right now we were all told to stay  in our bedrooms until they can calm one of the residents down. The resident has really bad Schizophrenia and PTSD--and possible Bipolar disorder--and they are reeeeaally angry right now. I'm kinda scared, but I really hope that they get the help they need.


I'm sorry, as someone that deals with mental health issues myself, I feel for you. One of the worst experiences of my life was staying in a mental hospital, I'd rather not go back


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 26, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm sorry, as someone that deals with mental health issues myself, I feel for you. One of the worst experiences of my life was staying in a mental hospital, I'd rather not go back


I am sorry to hear that. I remember being in the state psych hospital and that place was a nightmare. Psych ward in town is also bad


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 26, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm sorry, as someone that deals with mental health issues myself, I feel for you. One of the worst experiences of my life was staying in a mental hospital, I'd rather not go back



It is rather unfortunate how underfunded mental institutions are. Private institutions are better… but totally out of reach (due to cost) for most Americans — especially because those who suffer from mental illness are less likely to be financially stable.

We hear so much talk about normalizing mental illness, fixing mental illness, and preventing crime/violence by doing so… yet no money gets put into it. The only way we would see better conditions and outcomes is via funding for public mental health institutions and counseling. 

My heart goes out to those who have been institutionalized as it is often traumatic, if not counterintuitive, to have that happen. Staff there are often underpaid and overworked. I hope the United States (and all developed nations) stop talking and start funding. People with mental illness deserve better.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> OOmg, one should not require a thesaurus and two outside opinions to attempt to ascertain what a professor is asking on a question!  Even then the answer was wrong because no one could figure it out
> .



I read a paper today that began with 'Phenotypic variety is ubiquitous in animals'.

Which is a statement that would require a _fundamentally different Universe_ to be false.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 27, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> They did, just abrupt and no training or explanation, probably because they expected you to get ALL the info off that statement.  God, reminds me of ,y current professor or me...
> 
> This sounds like a voided transaction, which means a) it was a no sale, b)restock, or c) exchange.  What they didn't say is this: check date to see if 2020 or prior first and then inventory.
> 
> ...



I had to delete it. But that's not always the case. Sometimes even if there are no changes in the money amount or due dates, the client may want us to replace the old one. Which is why I was asking.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 27, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I had to delete it. But that's not always the case. Sometimes even if there are no changes in the money amount or due dates, the client may want us to replace the old one. Which is why I was asking.


Sorry for the horrible OJT and support.  definitely not how any place should run.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

So I've been trying to make an Avi picture for my main FA account, I have used 2 different kinds of software to achieve this, yet the smallest I was able to do was 160x133 even though it saved at 100x83 when trying to post it reverts back to the bigger size. I wish I was more computer savvy, Ideally I'd like to just do a headshot for it, but my editing/ drawing skills are that of Ray Charles..lol


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Oct 27, 2022)

*sigh*
Fucked by my friends again. Waned to do an event in a game, when I was about to do it they asked if I wanted to play it with them, I'm like of course. Gets to the time of evening, they move it to the next day. Alright, so then it's the next day. Nope, next evening now, promise gonna do it then. Oki, all good. And then that evening comes, no, we're not doing it at all sorry. I'm like ok, it's midnight, whatever, I'll do it tomorrow. Nope, that night was the last chance to do it.
I have no idea why I trust them still, they always invite me to things and cancel their plans last minute or just do it without me entirely. Been like this for years but I never learn


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *sigh*
> Fucked by my friends again. Waned to do an event in a game, when I was about to do it they asked if I wanted to play it with them, I'm like of course. Gets to the time of evening, they move it to the next day. Alright, so then it's the next day. Nope, next evening now, promise gonna do it then. Oki, all good. And then that evening comes, no, we're not doing it at all sorry. I'm like ok, it's midnight, whatever, I'll do it tomorrow. Nope, that night was the last chance to do it.
> I have no idea why I trust them still, they always invite me to things and cancel their plans last minute or just do it without me entirely. Been like this for years but I never learn


for people like that I either let go or leave it up to them to contact me when they're ready to do it (like at that second, not 2 hours in advance). If they don't ping me, I just keep doing whatever it is I was doing. Still sucks though, for sure.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> So I've been trying to make an Avi picture for my main FA account, I have used 2 different kinds of software to achieve this, yet the smallest I was able to do was 160x133 even though it saved at 100x83 when trying to post it reverts back to the bigger size. I wish I was more computer savvy, Ideally I'd like to just do a headshot for it, but my editing/ drawing skills are that of Ray Charles..lol









 could you use this one. Its 100x100


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

Pogo said:


> could you use this one. Its 100x100


That's exactly what I wanted to do, and that's the size limit for FA main page, that would be awesome


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Oct 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> That's exactly what I wanted to do, and that's the size limit for FA main page, that would be awesome


You should get paint.net. free software with good image editing as well as full ability to resize images however you want


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *sigh*
> Fucked by my friends again. Waned to do an event in a game, when I was about to do it they asked if I wanted to play it with them, I'm like of course. Gets to the time of evening, they move it to the next day. Alright, so then it's the next day. Nope, next evening now, promise gonna do it then. Oki, all good. And then that evening comes, no, we're not doing it at all sorry. I'm like ok, it's midnight, whatever, I'll do it tomorrow. Nope, that night was the last chance to do it.
> I have no idea why I trust them still, they always invite me to things and cancel their plans last minute or just do it without me entirely. Been like this for years but I never learn


I know some people who are like that, its really aggravating.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 28, 2022)

My kids wiped out the Halloween candy.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My kids wiped out the Halloween candy.


Now you don't have to worry about answering the door every five minutes?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 28, 2022)

NGL I was always that person before I had a kid to turn off the lights go into my back bedroom and act like I wasn't home on Halloween, but that changed once I had a kid


----------



## Punji (Oct 29, 2022)

I used up a whole 2L container of milk in _one dish_ and as my drink with dinner. 

Milk doesn't rain from the sky. :<


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My kids wiped out the Halloween candy.


My girls did the same thing, then after I moved to Indiana, my grandsons and their friends did that. My new strategy is to buy candy my family doesn't like. Got a whole bowl that been out for a week now, no takers. Major choices are Ike & MIke, Circus Peanuts, Reese's Cups (they're allergic to it), Strawberry candies (allergic), black licorice and some real Scandinavian Salmiakki for me.

Sometimes you have to think like a kid to outsmart them.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 29, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> My girls did the same thing, then after I moved to Indiana, my grandsons and their friends did that. My new strategy is to buy candy my family doesn't like. Got a whole bowl that been out for a week now, no takers. Major choices are Ike & MIke, Circus Peanuts, Reese's Cups (they're allergic to it), Strawberry candies (allergic), black licorice and some real Scandinavian Salmiakki for me.
> 
> Sometimes you have to think like a kid to outsmart them.


If you like liquorice, you should try this stuff: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tjärpastiller


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Now you don't have to worry about answering the door every five minutes?


Only if. I can answer the door in lingerie and my "magic" wand and yell out


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 29, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> My girls did the same thing, then after I moved to Indiana, my grandsons and their friends did that. My new strategy is to buy candy my family doesn't like. Got a whole bowl that been out for a week now, no takers. Major choices are Ike & MIke, Circus Peanuts, Reese's Cups (they're allergic to it), Strawberry candies (allergic), black licorice and some real Scandinavian Salmiakki for me.
> 
> Sometimes you have to think like a kid to outsmart them.


Nope, I like the same candy.  They're teens so  bottomless pits.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 29, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Nope, I like the same candy.  They're teens so  bottomless pits.


Put the candy in a gum ball machine. At least then if they eat it you’ve got quarters to buy more.

I only really get one kid and I think his cousins (1-3 kids coming as a single group) at my house, so one of these years I should go over the top and make, IDK, pumpkin cake pops or something.


----------



## Filter (Oct 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> NGL I was always that person before I had a kid to turn off the lights go into my back bedroom and act like I wasn't home on Halloween, but that changed once I had a kid


NGL, I'm still that person. Don't get me wrong, I like Halloween, but without kids all the candy is mine!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm more into going to the store and buying clearance candy the next couple of days after


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm more into going to the store and buying clearance candy the next couple of days after


I do this, after Halloween AND Valentine's Day.


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Oct 29, 2022)

I bought a bag of candy just in case a stray trick-or-treater shows up at my door. I’ve already eaten three peanut butter cups. I can’t stop.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 29, 2022)

Borophagus Sarcophagus said:


> I bought a bag of candy just in case a stray trick-or-treater shows up at my door. I’ve already eaten three peanut butter cups. I can’t stop.







Edit: now covid free!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 29, 2022)

So I got some news tonight I was waiting for but dreading getting. My best friend of nearly 25 years died about a month ago, and nobody was able to say for 3 weeks for some reason, and tonight we got the news, and it was like a gut punch reminder that he's no longer here. I am not looking forward to going to the funeral, and what he died from was even more, don't do drugs kids, seriously


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> So I got some news tonight I was waiting for but dreading getting. My best friend of nearly 25 years died about a month ago, and nobody was able to say for 3 weeks for some reason, and tonight we got the news, and it was like a gut punch reminder that he's no longer here. I am not looking forward to going to the funeral, and what he died from was even more, don't do drugs kids, seriously



Sorry to hear about that!


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> So I got some news tonight I was waiting for but dreading getting. My best friend of nearly 25 years died about a month ago, and nobody was able to say for 3 weeks for some reason, and tonight we got the news, and it was like a gut punch reminder that he's no longer here. I am not looking forward to going to the funeral, and what he died from was even more, don't do drugs kids, seriously



Sorry to hear that. I've lost a few friends to that as well.


----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 30, 2022)

I really hope that plans aren't getting scraped tomorrow. It always seems to be with this person. It sucks because we used to hang out so much then COVID. After that, we would make plans and they would always cancel on me. :\ 

Makes it feel like something is wrong with me that they don't want to hang out. Honestly, it's the last time I'll make plans with them and just go hang out with someone who wants and has wanted to hang out since their schedule is free now.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 30, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> So I got some news tonight I was waiting for but dreading getting. My best friend of nearly 25 years died about a month ago, and nobody was able to say for 3 weeks for some reason, and tonight we got the news, and it was like a gut punch reminder that he's no longer here. I am not looking forward to going to the funeral, and what he died from was even more, don't do drugs kids, seriously


I lost a grand-nephew to drugs. Whoever was doing drugs took him to the hospital, just dumped him on the front steps or the ER. Still had a needle in his arm. Yeah, don't do drugs, especially now. Every street drug here in Indiana seems to be laced with fentanyl. Fentanyl kills in ridiculously small doses.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 30, 2022)

Those "Depression screenings" when I go to the doctor irritate me.  This appointment lasts 15 minutes, and you know damn well if I choose to open that door it will be a conversation that will last at least an hour and you don't have time for that, and the person I want to talk to about that has a 3 month wait list.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

All this prep for Halloween and I want it to be done 

Weird anxiety inducing dreams,.sleepless the majority of the night. Now I just don't wanna deal with fake smiles, toss out the bin of candy and just hope no one takes the whole bucket home.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> All this prep for Halloween and I want it to be done
> 
> Weird anxiety inducing dreams,.sleepless the majority of the night. Now I just don't wanna deal with fake smiles, toss out the bin of candy and just hope no one takes the whole bucket home.


Do it and let them take it all home.  All problems solved, no human contact.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2022)

Go outside to take my trash out at like 6:30. The dumpster is *directly* across from my bottom floor apartment. From my door's peep hole, you can see me go all the way there and come back clearly. There's no halls you have to go through to reach my apartment like most complexes. My front door immediately leads outside.

Directly to my left when I step out my door is a neighbor taking her dog out very early. Out of instinct, I wave the moment I notice her. I don't say anything, I don't move towards her. I don't stop. I don't even think I changed expression because I was groggy as shit still. She didn't wave back, but she gave me a look and was gone fairly quick.
30 minutes ago, (so 3 hours later) I get a knock at my door from some guy and she's with him. Probably shouldn't have but I answered the door.
No hellos just "You saying gross shit to her earlier?"

So I said, "No, what did she tell you?"
She said I was making a bunch of gross and weird as shit comments to her when I never even opened my mouth. He reaffirms her story and she jumps in to dog pile. Insisted I was just being very creepy. No concrete specifics.
"Bro just tell the truth. She got no reason to lie like that."

I step to the side. "You see this?"
And point to the big ass Ring camera firmly clasped to my doorknob. Tracks everything at 1080p with audio. 70% charged. Notifies me of everything that goes past my door within 18 feet. Stores it to their cloud.
I pull out my phone, go to the app, and pull up the time it recorded what I just explained to you all. I never left the camera's view and there's no way I could tamper with the camera to even be able to give myself the chance to mess with her. I had a bag of trash, I gave a half second wave without stopping on my way to the dumpster, I toss my trash, and walk back. I come back into my home. That was that.
He just looked at her, shook his head, and said "alright". Stupid dumbass bitch had nothing to say.

I'm not even mad at homie because he didn't come at me crazy. He just asked assertively what was going on. I get it. But his girl can fuck herself. You can ruin my Monday, but you're not about to ruin my life. At least she didn't call the cops because then I might have unjustifiably been fucked. But I guess she knew better since she was lying. Never seen her until today. NO clue why she instantly hated me that badly to try and get her boyfriend to rough me up.

Guys, PLEASE fucking be careful.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

It would really suck if no one showed up. 6pm and it's still a ghost town


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 31, 2022)

It's raining buckets here no kids yet


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It would really suck if no one showed up. 6pm and it's still a ghost town


Ship me some candy plz


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Ship me some candy plz


If you live close by in Canada I would. :') there's so much. I've only given two bags and I had to holler at people just to notice me and take one


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

is Furry animation the Best or Worst thing to happen to furries?


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> If you live close by in Canada I would. :') there's so much. I've only given two bags and I had to holler at people just to notice me and take one


I live in Texas


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I live in Texas


Oof. I've sent stuff there but I have a feeling it might not taste very good by the time.it arrives. XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

Imma bout to reverse Halloween this bitch. EVERYONE IS SKIPPING MY HOUSE AND IM SITTING HERE OUT FRONT WAVING AND SAYING I HAVE CANDY AND THEY JIST KEEP GOING


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Imma bout to reverse Halloween this bitch. EVERYONE IS SKIPPING MY HOUSE AND IM SITTING HERE OUT FRONT WAVING AND SAYING I HAVE CANDY AND THEY JIST KEEP GOING


put on a costume, go door to door, and give them candy XD I want photo evidence if you do


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> is Furry animation the Best or Worst thing to happen to furries?


I guess it would depend on whether or not its done by big studios or independent artists and animators.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

10:41 - 11:04 of this video^

it describes my mental state


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 31, 2022)

*sigh*

So for those who don't know, I have had digestive issues for the past several years (longer, really, the past couple years is when I started finally taking notice and doing something about it) that require me to stay far away from fructans, and to a lesser extent fiber.  This means most vegetables and fruits that I could eat, I now have to avoid.

Originally my mother was a bit more tolerant of this.

Recently, however, she has been more and more 'worried' about me and trying to push me into eating foods that are clearly off-limits.  And every time, the results are predictable - gastric distress.

This time, we tried broccoli again.  Stuck with the florets, had only a tiny bowl... by the next day (mine is along the lines of a food sensitivity - more severe than an intolerance, but delayed-reaction unlike an allergy), I knew it was reacting badly.  I informed her.

Among her usual cries to see a doctor about it (I *have* been seeing one about this whole debacle), she said "you shouldn't have to worry about what you can eat".

That's... not been what this was about.  I've been eating wrong for over thirty years, hon, and there's been clear negative effects - including a near-miss with cancer polyps.  The fiber and fructans are the cause of it, not the remedy!  I spent two years of my life testing this and I'm not about to be belittled into submission by someone who has clearly been dismissing my digestive crises.

Given that I move out of the house (not far yet, just into a house that my brother moved out of) this weekend, and this move has been known for a while... I suspect it may not be actual diet worry.  I suspect she may be freaking out because I'm even slightly out of her reach.  (She's spoken about moving in with me in her old age in the past.)

She has to let go.  The only way her son's going to outlive her is if she lets go.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> put on a costume, go door to door, and give them candy XD I want photo evidence if you do



I have a link cosplay hoodie but thats about it XD
I did the uno reverse though and walked around for a bit dumping it all into a few bags but then I got anxiety and curled up back home to cry ;~;
It's super dark now and I'm worried people will think I'm a creep for approaching these kids with mystery bags TuT


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have a link cosplay hoodie but thats about it XD
> I did the uno reverse though and walked around for a bit dumping it all into a few bags but then I got anxiety and curled up back home to cry ;~;
> It's super dark now and I'm worried people will think I'm a creep for approaching these kids with mystery bags TuT


XD... WOW... I wouldn't... btw which part of canada if you don't mind me asking... been thinking about moving to Canada once I turn 18


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> XD... WOW... I wouldn't... btw which part of canada if you don't mind me asking... been thinking about moving to Canada once I turn 18



New Brunswick! 
I spent most of my life growing up here and as a kid it was boring, but now that I'm a boring adult, I like the quiet. And I don't have to wait ten minutes to cross a road. XD


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> New Brunswick!
> I spent most of my life growing up here and as a kid it was boring, but now that I'm a boring adult, I like the quiet. And I don't have to wait ten minutes to cross a road. XD


Is it pretty in New Brunswick?


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Oct 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> New Brunswick!
> I spent most of my life growing up here and as a kid it was boring, but now that I'm a boring adult, I like the quiet. And I don't have to wait ten minutes to cross a road. XD



I wish I lived in the middle of nowhere


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 31, 2022)

I had to stop taking fiber supplements. =/ *frustrated groan*


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Is it pretty in New Brunswick?


I think it has a lot of locations that are pretty! Depends where you are, though.

Hopewell rocks is popular
There's TOO MANY nature trails and parks to list

I personally liked how Fredericton was set up.  Uptown was busy with the major malls (walmart, bestbuy, etc) and Downtown, all the shops were niche and set up in neat little squares, making everything super close and easy to find. It also had a little bit of everything (art stores, geek/merch stores, restaurants of all price ranges). And then when you could walk 5-10 minutes and be right by the water and the walking bridge (where you can get to other major malls on the other side). There's also a lighthouse nearby.

The pics near the bottom of that website are kinda lame/cropped but I can't find photos that do it justice X(


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

Borophagus Sarcophagus said:


> I wish I lived in the middle of nowhere


In Canada you can live in a city and still be considered in the middle of nowhere! c:


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It would really suck if no one showed up. 6pm and it's still a ghost town


We got _one_ trick-or-treater. _*One.*_ Shy little girl who just kind of moused "hello" and got a candy bar in her bucket.

I don't know if the neighbor kid came by in the like... 45 minutes or something boyfriend and I were out, or if he's decided he's too old (he's not even a teen yet!), or if they're going, like, some other day? But the last few years he's been coming, sometimes with a couple friends/cousins, so I noticed his absence.

But I'm used to trick-or-treat candy being one of those... I buy it so I'll have it to hand but I'll never hand it all out because it's not an entrenched cultural thing here the same way. (I don't think my neighborhood is super child-dense, either, so that probably contributes as well.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2022)

I bought dried fruit just in case of kids. They must have known and not bothered lol.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *sigh*
> 
> So for those who don't know, I have had digestive issues for the past several years (longer, really, the past couple years is when I started finally taking notice and doing something about it) that require me to stay far away from fructans, and to a lesser extent fiber.  This means most vegetables and fruits that I could eat, I now have to avoid.
> 
> ...



I wish the best for you, Firuthi. Good luck with your move, and I hope things improve with time.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 31, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I bought dried fruit just in case of kids. They must have known and not bothered lol.


Boyfriend says most popular thing he ever handed out for Halloween was tiny tubs of PlayDoh. Granted I guess PlayDoh does have in common with candy that it's not very good for you to eat in large amounts...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2022)

Friends came over with their kids and crossed on the rocks so of course i yell "GET OFF MY LAWN!"  And then we laugh.

Next trick or treaters go, "oh stay on sidewalk or the madwoman will yell again."

Now, i feel like a bitch, am sad, and am laughing,


TyraWadman said:


> Imma bout to reverse Halloween this bitch. EVERYONE IS SKIPPING MY HOUSE AND IM SITTING HERE OUT FRONT WAVING AND SAYING I HAVE CANDY AND THEY JIST KEEP GOING


That's how I get candy to give to trick or treaters.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 1, 2022)

Well. This is probably a new milestone set in my life as being the worst Halloween I’ve ever head with the passing of my uncle today. While you all celebrate death, we mourn from it. Quite ironic it seems, isn't it?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Well. This is probably a new milestone set in my life as being the worst Halloween I’ve ever head with the passing of my uncle today. While you all celebrate death, we mourn from it. Quite ironic it seems, isn't it?


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 1, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I don't know if the neighbor kid came by in the like... 45 minutes or something boyfriend and I were out, or if he's decided he's too old (he's not even a teen yet!), or if they're going, like, some other day? But the last few years he's been coming, sometimes with a couple friends/cousins, so I noticed his absence.


Okay, he dropped by with a friend today. All is right in the world again.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Are you really?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2022)

The fender raccoon cheese grater pic should honestly be FA's logo. @Dragoneer make it happen!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Are you really?


Let me be real for a minute.
I've lost 70 friends in 45 years: 32 to combat with 12 near me, 18 to suicide, 14 to international terrorism, and 8 to accidents.  Lost mom in 2018, father in law last year to suicide.  Grandfather to diabetes, two grandmothers to  Alzheimers and dementia, wife's grandmother to Covid.  Nephew to cancer.  I almost quite literally have no more tears to shed.

I'm not posting this to one up anyone or even "holy shitballs, woe is me", or as some sort of contest or challenge.

I just want you and everyone else who I say "Sorry for your loss" that thinks I am offering an insincere platitude to know that I really f***ing mean it and they aren't hollow words to me.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Let me be real for a minute.
> I've lost 70 friends in 45 years: 32 to combat with 12 near me, 18 to suicide, 14 to international terrorism, and 8 to accidents.  Lost mom in 2018, father in law last year to suicide.  Grandfather to diabetes, two grandmothers to  Alzheimers and dementia, wife's grandmother to Covid.  Nephew to cancer.  I almost quite literally have no more tears to shed.
> 
> I'm not posting this to one up anyone or even "holy shitballs, woe is me", or as some sort of contest or challenge.
> ...


Forgive me if I have potential misinterpreted your condolences, it’s just that the way you said it seems to lack any emotion. It sounded rather monotonous. But now that you’ve mentioned what you’ve been through, then yes my uncles death probably means nothing to you, and I understand why.

Also I send my condolences to you as well.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 3, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Forgive me if I have potential misinterpreted your condolences, it’s just that the way you said it seems to lack any emotion. It sounded rather monotonous. But now that you’ve mentioned what you’ve been through, then yes my uncles death probably means nothing to you, and I understand why.
> 
> Also I send my condolences to you as well.


They were misinterpreted and contrary, it means a great deal to me because I understand that loss.  Somehow sending you best wishes and get well soon just sounded so much worse.

But I get where you are coming from, as it does seem as nonchalant as thank you for your service.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 3, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> They were misinterpreted and contrary, it means a great deal to me because I understand that loss.  Somehow sending you best wishes and get well soon just sounded so much worse.
> 
> But I get where you are coming from, as it does seem as nonchalant as thank you for your service.


Yeah it’s just the tone is what caught my attention, but whatever. I probably shouldn’t have paid attention to that.

And thank you for your service as well.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 3, 2022)

I have sleep insomnia so I cant focus worth crap today


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 3, 2022)

So Amazon decided they couldn’t do free shipping on a pack of highlighters because their free shipping is to a pickup point, and the markers are a “hazardous material.” (According to Amazon’s “durr we can’t ship here” error.) Product page still claims they qualify for free shipping.

They’re freaking water-based pigment markers! There’s nothing particularly hazardous about them!

Amazon go home you’re drunk.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 3, 2022)

sometimes that's what I hate about typing online, emotions can get skewed and you can't tell if people are being serious or joking


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2022)

Watching my parents grow elderly and my brother and sister more enfeebled by their medical conditions. It's harder now that I am watching from 3500 miles away.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Nov 3, 2022)

Almost had a lucid dream last night but failed. I was playing trivia in a bar, and realized my team name was wrong, realized I was dreaming but woke up right away. Been awhile since I've pulled one off.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 4, 2022)

*WHY*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 4, 2022)

Small work complaints

I hate office politics, some don't respect the fact I don't want to play it
Speaking of office politics and disrespect, you get free disrespect from being the office kid, I won't go into detail but I did a simple little (time-consuming) extra task when I filled in for a coworker for weeks, which I know he rarely does, now it's all forgotten and he tries to blame me for not getting some kind of late year bonus, not sure if that was legit or an awkward joke. I can't wait to be as disgruntled as he is
Also I got a tiny cut a few days ago, it keeps reopening and all of a sudden what started as a normal day is


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> Sigh. Really?
> 
> “A human being should be able to *change a diaper*, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently,* die gallantly*.
> Specialization is for insects.”
> ...



To die gallantly changing a diaper. The most laudable of human qualities.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Nov 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Let me be real for a minute.
> I've lost 70 friends in 45 years: 32 to combat with 12 near me, 18 to suicide, 14 to international terrorism, and 8 to accidents.  Lost mom in 2018, father in law last year to suicide.  Grandfather to diabetes, two grandmothers to  Alzheimers and dementia, wife's grandmother to Covid.  Nephew to cancer.  I almost quite literally have no more tears to shed.
> 
> I'm not posting this to one up anyone or even "holy shitballs, woe is me", or as some sort of contest or challenge.
> ...


Here's to remembering our brothers and sisters who journeyed into the howling dark and never returned... combat's a special brand of hell that I wouldn't wish for ANYONE to experience, and yet so many of us volunteered to strap on plates and a helmet, grab a rifle, and risk our lives for the protection of our countrymen... RIP to your battles, and may they find peace in the aftermath of war


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Nov 5, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> So Amazon decided they couldn’t do free shipping on a pack of highlighters because their free shipping is to a pickup point, and the markers are a “hazardous material.” (According to Amazon’s “durr we can’t ship here” error.) Product page still claims they qualify for free shipping.
> 
> They’re freaking water-based pigment markers! There’s nothing particularly hazardous about them!
> 
> Amazon go home you’re drunk.


You'd be surprised how much otherwise innocuous freight is subject to HazMat markings according to the regulations. I recently had a load of nail polish, for example, that was notated on the Bill of Lading in red ink (the regulatory requirement for hazardous goods and materials). Falls under Class 9, though, so no placards required on the trailer unless it's moving internationally or by vessel...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 5, 2022)

Honey Lavender; said:


> You'd be surprised how much otherwise innocuous freight is subject to HazMat markings according to the regulations. I recently had a load of nail polish, for example, that was notated on the Bill of Lading in red ink (the regulatory requirement for hazardous goods and materials). Falls under Class 9, though, so no placards required on the trailer unless it's moving internationally or by vessel...


Nail polish contains solvents, though. Water-based pigment markers? Not so much. I believe (my memory is poor, don’t 100% remember where I had them shipped) I’ve had the same brand and line shipped to me international with zero issues.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2022)

I wanted to make a sandwich but the bread was frozen.
Instead of just removing the tag I mistakenly ripped it open like a bag of chips.
I can't live with this brain anymore, I need a new one...


----------



## Raever (Nov 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I wanted to make a sandwich but the bread was frozen.
> Instead of just removing the tag I mistakenly ripped it open like a bag of chips.
> I can't live with this brain anymore, I need a new one...



Rest in recees piecees bread bag.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 5, 2022)

12 mile round trip on foot to buy a pair of trousers today.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> 12 mile round trip on foot to buy a pair of trousers today.


Shoulda bought two. Saves you a trip next time you need pants.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 5, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Shoulda bought two. Saves you a trip next time you need pants.


I wanted to, but I am a different shape to most Americans. Since arriving I have struggled to find anything with a waist circumference shorter than the leg length, so eventually I had to give up and buy sweat pants.
My shoe size is also just large enough that I practically get no choice in stores.


----------



## Woozle (Nov 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I wanted to make a sandwich but the bread was frozen.
> Instead of just removing the tag I mistakenly ripped it open like a bag of chips.
> I can't live with this brain anymore, I need a new one...



I'd offer you mine but I don't have one. Sorry.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 5, 2022)

_<the cat roars loudly in rage, disturbing the trees with the shockwave as his fury carries throughout the forest> _

*MY TWELVE YEAR OLD SON WAS JUST PEPPER-SPRAYED AND MUGGED!!!!! <snarls and spits> *

A random passerby called 911 for him, and by the time I got there, the ambulance attendant was already with him. He'll be ok...his eyes are hurting and will for the next hour or so they said, and of course he's totally shook up but at least that's the worst of it. The police looked in the area it happened and found both the canister of the spray used and his smashed-to-fuck IPhone, so lots of evidence. Possibly even video if we're lucky as it was by a school. 

Mess with me is one thing, mess with my CHILDREN??? _*AAAAAAUUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! *

<the cat slashes futilely at a nearby tree in an attempt to channel his anger, splintering it more with every swipe as a tear of helpless frustration forms...> _


----------



## Woozle (Nov 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat roars loudly in rage, disturbing the trees with the shockwave as his fury carries throughout the forest> _
> 
> *MY TWELVE YEAR OLD SON WAS JUST PEPPER-SPRAYED AND MUGGED!!!!! <snarls and spits> *
> 
> ...



That's horrible. I hope he's okay. Poor kid.


----------



## Raever (Nov 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat roars loudly in rage, disturbing the trees with the shockwave as his fury carries throughout the forest> _
> 
> *MY TWELVE YEAR OLD SON WAS JUST PEPPER-SPRAYED AND MUGGED!!!!! <snarls and spits> *
> 
> ...



I don't usually use heavy roleplay to express myself in general chatter like this but...
_**clears throat and slowly raises baseball bat**_
I sincerely hope the police find them before we do.
For their own safety. _**beats up the tree with ze cat because emotional support!**_


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Nov 5, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Nail polish contains solvents, though. Water-based pigment markers? Not so much. I believe (my memory is poor, don’t 100% remember where I had them shipped) I’ve had the same brand and line shipped to me international with zero issues.


Just offering potential explanations... nothing definitive


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Nov 5, 2022)

Raever said:


> I don't usually use heavy roleplay to express myself in general chatter like this but...
> _**clears throat and slowly raises baseball bat**_
> I sincerely hope the police find them before we do.
> For their own safety. _**beats up the tree with ze cat because emotional support!**_


Something something 9mm kills the body, .45 ACP kills the soul?

Seriously, though. Fudd lore aside, I genuinely do not take kindly to people who mistreat kids


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat roars loudly in rage, disturbing the trees with the shockwave as his fury carries throughout the forest> _
> 
> *MY TWELVE YEAR OLD SON WAS JUST PEPPER-SPRAYED AND MUGGED!!!!! <snarls and spits> *
> 
> ...


Aw Naw! Now some *scum* has crossed the line! *sounds of an enraged parent test-swinging a baseball bat* I hope the police find the perp first. I know if I was still on a beat and found the d00d, my body cam would have a malfunction right before I cuffed 'em. He would also show up at the emergency room first due to being pepper sprayed in every availble orifice and scuffed up from a meeting with my Asp baton. I do not have a bit of sympathy for scum-sucking assholes like that.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 6, 2022)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32326
> Am I doing it right senpai? V:


you beat me to it. How dare you


----------



## Rayd (Nov 6, 2022)

tried an experimental haircut and didn't like it. time to buy some stylish beanies..


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 7, 2022)

Rayd said:


> tried an experimental haircut and didn't like it. time to buy some stylish beanies..


Maybe you'll set a new beanie trend.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 7, 2022)

Some dipshit rammed my car! it's got no damage except for a tiny barely visible scratch, what made me angry is the instant "it's your fault" attitude she had, first thing she said "it's your fault you shouldn't stop so fast"...I stopped for a pedestrian who wanted to cross the road on a crossing which was plainly visible! I didn't even stop that suddenly, and the fact I had no damage (despite a direct hit from her obnoxious SUV) proves that we weren't going fast at all; which proves without a doubt that she was just either driving WAY too close to me or had the reflexes of a barnacle! or both!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Aw Naw! Now some *scum* has crossed the line! *sounds of an enraged parent test-swinging a baseball bat* I hope the police find the perp first. I know if I was still on a beat and found the d00d, my body cam would have a malfunction right before I cuffed 'em. He would also show up at the emergency room first due to being pepper sprayed in every availble orifice and scuffed up from a meeting with my Asp baton. I do not have a bit of sympathy for scum-sucking assholes like that.


How's your son?


Frank Gulotta said:


> Some dipshit rammed my car! it's got no damage except for a tiny barely visible scratch, what made me angry is the instant "it's your fault" attitude she had, first thing she said "it's your fault you shouldn't stop so fast"...I stopped for a pedestrian who wanted to cross the road on a crossing which was plainly visible! I didn't even stop that suddenly, and the fact I had no damage (despite a direct hit from her obnoxious SUV) proves that we weren't going fast at all; which proves without a doubt that she was just either driving WAY too close to me or had the reflexes of a barnacle! or both!


I loathe bad drivers.  But thank you for stopping as most people just ignore the fact of a protected crosswalk and either go faster to beat you or recklessly drive around you.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 7, 2022)

Lazy workers, and supervisors who know who the lazy workers are but don't do anything about them.  People who are on their cell phones while they're supposed to be working.  I get that people have emergencies and situations where they need to be available - but casino games and chat with the girlfriend is not an emergency.  Put the phone away and do your job.  There are absolutely some people who deserve to get fired, and I will not feel sorry for them when it happens.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 7, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> How's your son?




He's doing better today. He was in pain all that night but eventually it faded, and no permanent physical damage at least. He has some good bruises on his face and arms but they should heal no issues, and the phone was given to him so aside from personal loss, no monetary loss. He's now very interested in me teaching him kung-fu mind you, which I was always happy to do but now he's motivated personally (I've known how to do it since I was a teenager).

He's still pretty traumatized mind you...the first time being beaten up by idiots always is the hardest (I speak from experience sadly, a school full of assholes is what motivated me to learn martial arts early on) so he's dealing with the frustration helplessness and general fear to run into them well enough. He's afraid to see them at school, and afraid to even pursue any charges, as he knows in the end the kids will just be right back in a few weeks even if they get punished, and then they'll be *targeting *him as a snitch for revenge as opposed to the randomness of the initial attack. Frankly he just wants the whole thing to go away and never come back, and it hurt to tell him that school traps you with these kind of bullies so I have no good answers. 

...now if *I* run into them sometime, that may be another matter. <_snarl>_

It's going to take some time before he's comfortable again I think but he's a smart kid and is treating this like a life-lesson. He was getting too casual with his surroundings, being 12 and all, but now he sees that caution is required and he's not invincible. A painful lesson mind you, but at least some good can come from this shit sandwich. I feel for him, and will help him all I can, but overall I think he'll be ok in the end with enough time and hugs.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 7, 2022)

my parents were gone for the week and... never been happier or calm... they get home and instantly started yelling at me... if I had ears IRL I was picturing them laying back like a dog is the only reason I didn't start crying instantly...


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> He's doing better today. He was in pain all that night but eventually it faded, and no permanent physical damage at least. He has some good bruises on his face and arms but they should heal no issues, and the phone was given to him so aside from personal loss, no monetary loss. He's now very interested in me teaching him kung-fu mind you, which I was always happy to do but now he's motivated personally (I've known how to do it since I was a teenager).
> 
> He's still pretty traumatized mind you...the first time being beaten up by idiots always is the hardest (I speak from experience sadly, a school full of assholes is what motivated me to learn martial arts early on) so he's dealing with the frustration helplessness and general fear to run into them well enough. He's afraid to see them at school, and afraid to even pursue any charges, as he knows in the end the kids will just be right back in a few weeks even if they get punished, and then they'll be *targeting *him as a snitch for revenge as opposed to the randomness of the initial attack. Frankly he just wants the whole thing to go away and never come back, and it hurt to tell him that school traps you with these kind of bullies so I have no good answers.
> 
> ...



I don't know if he's verbally conveyed this to you---or perhaps he's done it in a nonverbal manner and your parental intuition picked up on it---but your little dude's self-esteem is probably shot right now. Probably feels powerless to defend himself. This really sucks and I'm sorry that happened to him.

Teaching him to fight will fix this though. I don't know much of anything about kung-fu but I've known several guys who picked up wrestling (for ground fighting and grappling) and boxing (for striking) to better handle themselves and they were better for it both mentally and physically. I also wouldn't waste time getting the school's administration involved because they're not going to do shit about it. They never do.

From my experience in the world of boys, bullying (generally) stops when you get violent. The more violent you get, the sooner it ceases. Bullies of that age are like unruly animals. They only understand the boot.

Once your son is trained up, don't punish him if he lays out some shitter at school in self-defense. The biggest mistake my parents did was punish me for getting into fights at school. All it does is teach the kid that defending themselves, probably the first or second most valuable person that an individual knows, is somehow wrong.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 7, 2022)

Yes get the school's admin involved. In general don't encourage children to solve their conflicts with violence, because they're going to be tomorrow's adults, and they'll continue to behave the same way.

Yes learn a martial art if it increases your confidence, and if you want the physical and emotional discipline. Most martial artists will advise you though that the best thing to do if you think a fight is about to start is to leave, because you could easily be outnumbered, or attacked with a weapon you _cannot_ defend yourself against.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

RAM said:


> I also wouldn't waste time getting the school's administration involved because they're not going to do shit about it. They never do.


Mambi's enough of a firebrand that it might actually work.

I got split between the uprights (like, _requiring hospitalization_ kind of split) in a disastrous case of bullying at his kid's age.  School actually tried to brush it off as "boys will be boys".  Getting the culprit suspended for the year required my mother to raise a massive stink.

So not every parent can get the school to listen, but Mambi really should try.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 7, 2022)

@Mambi , you should lean on the school administration to step if there is a wider bullying problem and I hope your kid is okay, but it's worth pointing out that if your son was maced and hospitalized ... you should file a police report because that is assault. I guarantee  you legal consequences will make that kid's parents sort him out and it will put the school on notice, since they could be sued if this happened on the premises.

The best to your family.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> my parents were gone for the week and... never been happier or calm... they get home and instantly started yelling at me... if I had ears IRL I was picturing them laying back like a dog is the only reason I didn't start crying instantly...


Its always great when your left alone at home. Im sorry they yell at you like that.


----------



## Punji (Nov 7, 2022)

Violence as a solution is an important lesson to learn, but it's also one few people learn _correctly_. It works and sometimes it's necessary, but it usually carries unfortunate consequences and doesn't always solve the problem. Too many people are reliant on it when it's not a solution. Most people should never have to rely on serious violence in their lives, though it sure gets suggested a lot.

I do second ignoring the school system. They never do anything for anyone. If the attackers are known (and exist) this would be a criminal offence and the police will be more likely to respond to such a complaint.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

In less depressing news, I've switched houses.  Now it's my parents in one house, my brother and his wife off in the city... and me alone in the house where I grew up.

I'm not truly living on my own yet - I will have to worry about dogs (which means my tail - yes, seriously, I have a tail I got at a convention some years back, sadly it's a blue-and-purple striped cat tail and not a gator or dragon tail - and any of my plushies or hats can't be on lower racks) being here a couple days a week, and I do have some house maintenance stuff I might not have to worry about if this were truly my own place.

Some observations:
-A 40 inch TV is NUTS as a computer monitor, even if it means I can only go 1920x1080.  So now I'm rocking three monitors technically.
-I have way more clothes stashed than I expected to have, and it is really time for me to consider throwing out or donating some.
-Moving 4 heavy shelves and a bunch of smaller carts, alone (it's an issue of independence, not machismo) in a single day, is murder on the legs.  I made the mistake of trying to haul all my laundry over on day 2, and I was REALLY out of it today.
-No more need for headphones, thank god!
-I have a lot of paranoia to undo regarding housework.

I have a few minor things that I need to carry over still, but I'll deal with that in the next week or so.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> my parents were gone for the week and... never been happier or calm... they get home and instantly started yelling at me... if I had ears IRL I was picturing them laying back like a dog is the only reason I didn't start crying instantly...



I remember those days. Sorry you have to deal with that. I know it's easier said than done, but I promise you'll be much happier once you save up and move out.


----------



## Woozle (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm in touch with dignitas. I want it to end. I've been trying to top myself for years; maybe I need professional help to do it properly. I'm feeling hopeful but I can't escape from the fear of death.

That's kind of weird. I want to die but I'm scared of dying. Wtf.

Does it hurt? Will I go to Hell? What does it feel like to *not exist*?

 Don't say it.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 8, 2022)

I feel so exhausted holy shit


----------



## Mambi (Nov 8, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> @Mambi , you should lean on the school administration to step if there is a wider bullying problem and I hope your kid is okay, but it's worth pointing out that if your son was maced and hospitalized ... you should file a police report because that is assault. I guarantee  you legal consequences will make that kid's parents sort him out and it will put the school on notice, since they could be sued if this happened on the premises.
> 
> The best to your family.



The police were the ones that called ME, so they know. When I arrived, the police were there with the ambulance as they were helping him, catalogued his wounds, took his statement, and the cops were right beside me when we walked to where it happened and they found the smashed phone and the canister of the spray, which they collected. They 100% are aware and involved, as is the school principal (I was talking to him today and told everything). The cops are going to be useless of course, as expected, but at least it's reported.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 8, 2022)

RAM said:


> I don't know if he's verbally conveyed this to you---or perhaps he's done it in a nonverbal manner and your parental intuition picked up on it---but your little dude's self-esteem is probably shot right now. Probably feels powerless to defend himself. This really sucks and I'm sorry that happened to him.
> 
> Teaching him to fight will fix this though. I don't know much of anything about kung-fu but I've known several guys who picked up wrestling (for ground fighting and grappling) and boxing (for striking) to better handle themselves and they were better for it both mentally and physically. I also wouldn't waste time getting the school's administration involved because they're not going to do shit about it. They never do.



No, but at least they know about it, and that's all I can do. Sadly I know about bullies and am keeping my expectations low.



RAM said:


> From my experience in the world of boys, bullying (generally) stops when you get violent. The more violent you get, the sooner it ceases. Bullies of that age are like unruly animals. They only understand the boot.



Solved my bullying problem when I learned how to fought back. The catch is using violence to solve the problem only puts you in *their *world, where all problems are solved with violence and so you end up giving them exactly what they want. Still though I will be teaching him how to defend properly.



RAM said:


> Once your son is trained up, don't punish him if he lays out some shitter at school in self-defense. The biggest mistake my parents did was punish me for getting into fights at school. All it does is teach the kid that defending themselves, probably the first or second most valuable person that an individual knows, is somehow wrong.



Oh I would *never* do that! My own father is a perfect example of this. One day on the schoolbus I was attacked and fought back very successfully, leaving the other guy broken and bleeding. The bus driver even said as I was exiting "I never saw anything", knowing that he deserved it becasue he watched the whole thing. By that time I was very good at kung-fu (Mantis style) so it was a very quick fight. <_giggle>_

When my father heard the story, all he said was "Did they deserve it?" I nodded yes, he nodded back, and that was that, nothing more said. I would do the same because I trust him and would always give him a chance to prove he didn't start the fight. To punish him for *being* attacked is only hurting him even more and I could never do that.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 8, 2022)

I don't really know how to explain this in a formal manner, but I've been suddenly very unstable and hormonal these past few days. 

I'm just really irritable and sick and tired of the way my life is, but there's nothing I could do about it. The lack of any positive changes is driving my mind insane. For some reason I have been intensely craving for s*x to the point where I feel like my head is swelling. I don't know what exactly is causing all of this. It could maybe be our recent losses, or changes in the temperature, cosmic anomalies, passing asteroids, comets, eclipses, I don't fucking know but I WANT THIS TO STOP BEFORE I LOSE IT DAMN IT!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 8, 2022)

I am in class for my job to learn more on it.  It's fascinating and I like the creativity and math.  Just a glutten for punishment.
My professor still gives word problems referencing unsolvable equations or putting in information he says he received in questions and projects he worked.

I WANT to work at whatever job he had, as those customers just went nuts with detail to unrealistic levels!  Like they were downright competent in what they knew and wanted.  Then I realized some of his questions were from when I had worked with him before when he rattled off a situation in the Mid East when my team chewed him out and tried to figure out where they could hide a body after he took credit for one of our projects.  I am so glad he doesn't know who I am.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

So...my parents found out Im a furry... I got sloppy and left one of my sketches out.... I got in a literal fight with my dad last night because of it... and they told me Im moving out on my 18th Bday... (I really wish there were a legal way to leave now)


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> So...my parents found out Im a furry... I got sloppy and left one of my sketches out.... I got in a literal fight with my dad last night because of it... and they told me Im moving out on my 18th Bday... (I really wish there were a legal way to leave now)


Awww, I’m so sorry to hear that you’re going through so much pain mate. *gives you a hug*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Awww, I’m so sorry to hear that you’re going through so much pain mate. *gives you a hug*


thank you... it means a lot... I need to figure out who/where Im gonna live so I can be prepared


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> So...my parents found out Im a furry... I got sloppy and left one of my sketches out.... I got in a literal fight with my dad last night because of it... and they told me Im moving out on my 18th Bday... (I really wish there were a legal way to leave now)


Thats terrible. Do you have any relatives that are more accepting of you?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Thats terrible. Do you have any relatives that are more accepting of you?


no... not anymore


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> no... not anymore


Thats terrible, what happened?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

he died of Covid. Im looking into TN and CO rn


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> he died of Covid. Im looking into TN and CO rn


Thats terrible. Im guessing you dont really have any friends you could move in with either?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Thats terrible. Im guessing you dont really have any friends you could move in with either?


no... my dad is in law enforcement... I need to get out of his jurisdiction and vanish... also people who hate cops... don't hate me plz I promise you I hate him more than you ever could


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> no... my dad is in law enforcement... I need to get out of his jurisdiction and vanish... also people who hate cops... don't hate me plz I promise you I hate him more than you ever could


Damn so you dont even have the option to call the police on your abusive parents.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Damn so you dont even have the option to call the police on your abusive parents.


or get any therapist without him knowing or being able to pull records (he's done it on text, calls, and emails before)


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> or get any therapist without him knowing or being able to pull records (he's done it on text, calls, and emails before)


Thats horrible. I wish I could help you more.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Thats horrible. I wish I could help you more.


well... unless you got suggestions on where to go or someway to help me earn money IDK much anyone can do


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> well... unless you got suggestions on where to go or someway to help me earn money IDK much anyone can do


Maybe you could try to do something online to earn some money. I also know that you can join the military at 17 1/2, probably not the best option but its there.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Maybe you could try to do something online to earn some money. I also know that you can join the military at 17 1/2, probably not the best option but its there.


I don't have a bank account thats not tracked... and my dads pushing me to join military (im overweight so that aint happening)


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I don't have a bank account thats not tracked... and my dads pushing me to join military (im overweight so that aint happening)


I dont think you need to have a bank account to do Paypal.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont think you need to have a bank account to do Paypal.


you do... to verify it to receive money... I tried


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 9, 2022)

So, are you Vic or Scar? Or all the same person?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 9, 2022)

app... i tried not to think that


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> So, are you Vic or Scar? Or all the same person?


Vic was an old account that my sister set up... why?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> So, are you Vic or Scar? Or all the same person?


I have never been banned or anything so it should be fine right?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> So...my parents found out Im a furry... I got sloppy and left one of my sketches out.... I got in a literal fight with my dad last night because of it... and they told me Im moving out on my 18th Bday... (I really wish there were a legal way to leave now)



OH my...that's horrible! Family anger over a simple harmless interest..._<sighs deeply and hangs his head>_...I'm so sorry for you. _<hugs>_


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I have never been banned or anything so it should be fine right?


I'm just confused at why all your accounts have different ages and back stories.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I'm just confused at why all your accounts have different ages and back stories.


My sister set up Vic... thats why I made this one... but she is Scara


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2022)

RAM deleted his account? 

Whatever the reason I hope you're alright RAM.


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> RAM deleted his account?
> 
> Whatever the reason I hope you're alright RAM.


 he did.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> he did.


Hopefully it's because there is something positive happening in his life.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I don't have a bank account thats not tracked... and my dads pushing me to join military (im overweight so that aint happening)


Joke's on him... something like 80% of the formation is comprised of furries, bronies, weebs, or folks who fall into more than one of those categories


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 10, 2022)

Honey Lavender; said:


> Joke's on him... something like 80% of the formation is comprised of furries, bronies, weebs, or folks who fall into more than one of those categories


SSSSPPPPAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCEEEEEE. FFFFOOOOORRRRCCCCEEEEEEE
and potato.
Honestly, more than you would think.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> So...my parents found out Im a furry... I got sloppy and left one of my sketches out.... I got in a *literal fight* with my dad last night because of it... and they told me Im moving out on my 18th Bday... (I really wish there were a legal way to leave now)



I'm sure that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> RAM deleted his account?
> 
> Whatever the reason I hope you're alright RAM.


Wut. Oh.


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 10, 2022)

Honey Lavender; said:


> Joke's on him... something like 80% of the formation is comprised of furries, bronies, weebs, or folks who fall into more than one of those categories


Soooo many furries.

Reason I don't go to cons anymore. I'd be terrified of running into someone who knows me or works for me.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I'm sure that's exactly what happened.


Hey ... not to sound rude... but I didn't exactly ask your opinion and you got a problem with that just leave me alone don't dis me


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Soooo many furries.
> 
> Reason I don't go to cons anymore. I'd be terrified of running into someone who knows me or works for me.



'See you for drills at o-six hundred hours, inflation fox 69!'


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> 'See you for drills at o-six hundred hours, inflation fox 69!'


And now I’m having the mental image of someone setting up some weird boot camp LARP at a furry con. Drill sergeant shouting at fursuiters to stand at attention. Uniform check before entering the dealers’ den.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> And now I’m having the mental image of someone setting up some weird boot camp LARP at a furry con. Drill sergeant shouting at fursuiters to stand at attention. Uniform check before entering the dealers’ den.


Marines dating service in the lobby.  Space Force wondering if it's  a Star Trek convention.  Air Force wondering what their kids would look like.  Bartenders in a four block radius hating life.  Cops just going nope to that action.  Army trying mursuits....


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> And now I’m having the mental image of someone setting up some weird boot camp LARP at a furry con. Drill sergeant shouting at fursuiters to stand at attention. Uniform check before entering the dealers’ den.



F.M.F = Furry Military Force

Seriously, I never expected this was real. I thought it was fake. :B


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2022)

We're people, too


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> We're people, too


I suppose this message was meant for me. I didn't give enough context of what I was talking about, my bad.
I was talking about the furry in the military force. I thought the story was fake.
Sorry if my last message sounded rude. I didn't meant anything bad.


----------



## Thatguywholikesfood (Nov 11, 2022)

WHERE IS THE FA FILTERING??!?!?

or at least blocking that hides people's galleries

I don't want to see a bunch of gore when looking up something sfw, etc


----------



## Punji (Nov 11, 2022)

I hate children.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 11, 2022)

Thatguywholikesfood said:


> WHERE IS THE FA FILTERING??!?!?
> 
> or at least blocking that hides people's galleries
> 
> I don't want to see a bunch of gore when looking up something sfw, etc




That's the neat part - there isn't one.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I suppose this message was meant for me. I didn't give enough context of what I was talking about, my bad.
> I was talking about the furry in the military force. I thought the story was fake.
> Sorry if my last message sounded rude. I didn't meant anything bad.


You didn't sound rude and I didn't take it that way.  I've seen other furries run around the KMCC (big mall on Ramstein) at Christmas, do orphanage work in Korea, Marine Corps ball, we did an exercise with fursuits as offense/defense forces.  People not military make a bigger deal of it than we do.  Dining In or Dining Out just count on at least one partial suit
showing up to every other one.



Rimna said:


> That's the neat part - there isn't one.


Yay, Invincible meme!


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Nov 11, 2022)

Someone I converse with on another forum has essentially ghosted me and I am really annoyed about it. 
I won't share their username or the name of the forums that they are part of, but it is really irritating and annoying me and I need to vent about it


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Vent? Heh. Doesn't this remind you of a certain game?


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vent? Heh. Doesn't this remind you of a certain game?


Among Us


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

FoxytheWolf32 said:


> Among Us


Correct!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vent? Heh. Doesn't this remind you of a certain game?


Why? WHY DID YOU BRING UP THE FORBIDDEN GAME??? XD


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Why? WHY DID YOU BRING UP THE FORBIDDEN GAME??? XD


I couldn't help it. It's in my nature to create chaos born from a joke


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 11, 2022)

Sounds sus to me lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

It has begun! Mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Sounds sus to me lol


*internal screaming*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2022)

I saw Red go into the vent!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590767114528460822


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I saw Red go into the vent!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590767114528460822


why? WHY?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 11, 2022)

For the first time in retail history, businesses closed for remembrance day!

Except me

And I didn't get the memo

So I goofed and paid for a 20$ cab ride for funsies


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> For the first time in retail history, businesses closed for remembrance day!
> 
> Except me
> 
> ...


Want me to get that?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Nov 12, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Marines dating service in the lobby.  Space Force wondering if it's  a Star Trek convention.  Air Force wondering what their kids would look like.  Bartenders in a four block radius hating life.  Cops just going nope to that action.  Army trying mursuits....


Am prior Army... that assessment is ENTIRELY accurate lol


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Im tired of writing raps or trying to vent and it seeming like nobody cares IRL


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

Venting about people seemingly not caring about Trixie venting!


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Venting about people seemingly not caring about Trixie venting!


There is a very good reason for that apparent absence of care.

Let's see if you can figure it out on your own.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 12, 2022)

Why doesn’t anyone seem to carry unsalted, shelled pistachios? I spent I don’t know how long shelling sticky slippery pistachios after washing them because I needed nuts for the cake I’m baking for my cousin’s birthday.

Wet salty is so gross to touch


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 12, 2022)

Again I got triggered by something that made me feel extremely envy and worthless. I fucking hate it when that shit happens and my brain is being inflated like a balloon right now from all the anger and fear expanding within. How do I stop this? How could I ever satisfy and accept myself with who I am today?

Also to make my day even better, as I'm typing right now there is this autistic schmuck sitting across from me burping loudly from drinking Pepsi to the point where I can feel the particles and scent getting blown to my face. I'm on the spectrum too and even I know how to behave at least.

Edit: That dude also got Covid a couple weeks ago so I swear to god if I get sick I’ll be sending his teeth into space.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> How do I stop this?


Therapy.


Parabellum3 said:


> How could I ever satisfy and accept myself with who I am today?


Also therapy.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

Venting about struggling to find inspiration for my art which is just making me mad as I have four requests to finish!


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Venting about struggling to find inspiration for my art which is just making me mad as I have four requests to finish!


You're thinking about it too hard.  Switch gears for a bit and it will come when you're not forcing it.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> You're thinking about it too hard.  Switch gears for a bit and it will come when you're not forcing it.


That might help. I'll try to keep my mind off it for awhile.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Venting about struggling to find inspiration for my art which is just making me mad as I have four requests to finish!


Draw cats. Just nothing but cats but give them all one distinct feature that makes each one slightly different from the rest. That should get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Therapy.
> 
> Also therapy.


Therapy


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Therapy


Yes.

Seek it.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Yes.
> 
> Seek it.


I prolly need it, cant afford it


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I prolly need it, cant afford it











						Affordable Counseling | Affordable Therapy | Open Path Collective
					

Open Path connects clients in need with mental health professionals who offer affordable therapy for $30-60 per session. If you




					openpathcollective.org
				




There are plenty of resources out there.  That one is just off the top of my head.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Therapy.


Failed.


BooTheHamster said:


> Also therapy.


Also failed.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Failed.
> 
> Also failed.


K, be miserable, angry and awash in self-hatred then.  I'm sure that'll solve your problem.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> K, be miserable, angry and awash in self-hatred then.  I'm sure that'll solve your problem.


Well, that's also not gonna solve the problem.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Well, that's also not gonna solve the problem.


Then maybe he should get back on track with a therapist and med regimen to help himself.  I doubt threatening bodily harm to random, nameless strangers who drink Pepsi in his vicinity is doing much good, nor is the moping about his sexlessness, but I'm quite sure they're connected somehow.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> K, be miserable, angry and awash in self-hatred then.  I'm sure that'll solve your problem.


You got any advice that isn’t as generic, Einstein?


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> You got any advice that isn’t as generic, Einstein?


Generic?

Like, maybe, you keep hearing it? A lot? Over and over?

Maybe you should listen to it.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Generic?
> 
> Like, maybe, you keep hearing it? A lot? Over and over?
> 
> Maybe you should listen to it.


I have, and it did not work.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I have, and it did not work.


So try again.  And keep trying until it does.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> So try again.  And keep trying until it does.


I'm curious now. Has therapy ever helped you?


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I'm curious now. Has therapy ever helped you?


I'm not you.  You're the one screaming into a dimly-lit corner of the Internet about your nonexistent love life and frothing rage over things that don't even rate for most people.

But yeah, it has.  And no, it didn't click on the first few tries.  It took time and work and trying from different angles, and a lot of fucking honesty.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I'm not you.  You're the one screaming into a dimly-lit corner of the Internet about your nonexistent love life and frothing rage over things that don't even rate for most people.
> 
> But yeah, it has.  And no, it didn't click on the first few tries.  It took time and work and trying from different angles, and a lot of fucking honesty.


I see. Good for you then. At least you seem to know what you're talking about.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> At least you seem to know what you're talking about.


So act like it and get back on the ball.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

Venting about how everyone has problems that make them feel horrible and it makes me hate all the crap in the world all the more.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> So act like it and get back on the ball.


I'll have to think about it.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

seriously people it's called the vent thread, if people can't vent stay out.. Yes therapy works if you give it time, and so does medicine but people who aren't on the spectrum don't get it, people telling me to go get therapy or change my meds get throat punched if they are in my face, thus is why I have stayed in the state mental hospital more than once. I have a shitty love life, it bugs the hell out of me, even on tons of meds I have days I hate everyone and everything, seriously coming in a vent thread and telling people to stop venting is literally the opposite of the threads purpose, there are tons of other threads to post in, *steps off my soapbox and goes to pour myself some whiskey* *bows out*


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> seriously people it's called the vent thread, if people can't vent stay out.. Yes therapy works if you give it time, and so does medicine but people who aren't on the spectrum don't get it, people telling me to go get therapy or change my meds get throat punched if they are in my face, thus is why I have stayed in the state mental hospital more than once. I have a shitty love life, it bugs the hell out of me, even on tons of meds I have days I hate everyone and everything, seriously coming in a vent thread and telling people to stop venting is literally the opposite of the threads purpose, there are tons of other threads to post in, *steps off my soapbox and goes to pour myself some whiskey* *bows out*


Do you want some sort of solution to your problems or do you just want to be publicly, performatively miserable? The latter is vanishingly unlikely to resolve anything in a way you'd prefer.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Do you want some sort of solution to your problems or do you just want to be publicly, performatively miserable? The latter is vanishingly unlikely to resolve anything in a way you'd prefer.


Jesus f***ing Christ. Take the hint, man.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

I'd rather be miserable just to piss people like you off, go pound sand keyboard warrior, I'd rather take a politicians advise


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Do you want some sort of solution to your problems or do you just want to be publicly, performatively miserable? The latter is vanishingly unlikely to resolve anything in a way you'd prefer.


Isn't this the EXACT purpose of this thread? To be _publicly, performatively miserable?_


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

Lol, social animals NEED to vent their feelings. It is ok.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Isn't this the EXACT purpose of this thread? To be _publicly, performatively miserable?_


There's a distinct difference between "there's nothing left to do about it but vent" and "I refuse to do anything about it anymore but vent".


RamblingRenegade said:


> I'd rather be miserable just to piss people like you off, go pound sand keyboard warrior, I'd rather take a politicians advise


Definition of cutting off one's nose to spite one's own face.  Best of luck with that approach.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> There's a distinct difference between "there's nothing left to do about it but vent" and "I refuse to do anything about it anymore but vent".
> 
> Definition of cutting off one's nose to spite one's own face.  Best of luck with that approach.


Go get some therapy


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

I can't wait to tell my therapist on monday about some ( message redacted) who thought they knew everything to make people better like we don't already go to therapists.. she'll laugh her ass off


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I can't wait to tell my therapist on monday about some ( message redacted) who thought they knew everything to make people better like we don't already go to therapists.. she'll laugh her ass off


Make sure you tell her about the rumination, alcohol abuse and violent ideation.  Those are serious issues.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Make sure you tell her about the rumination, alcohol abuse and violent ideation.  Those are serious issues.


How long you gonna type on that keyboard of yours with you're "knowledge?"


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

until they piss off enough people and eventually become yet another banned person here


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> How long you gonna type on that keyboard of yours with you're "knowledge?"


Almost certainly longer than you'd like.



RamblingRenegade said:


> until they piss off enough people and eventually become yet another banned person here



Banned for telling someone making violent threats against another human being to seek appropriate assistance instead of worsening their mental state and social isolation.  That would be something, wouldn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

Guys, just don't answer him. This is the best you can do.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

Hey I forgot there was a block button.. now I can go back to venting in the venting thread..LOL


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Almost certainly longer than you'd like.


Just telling people to go to therapy and all that, then proceeding to argue with that person isn't gonna solve the problem. Just like a cut to the hand, everything takes time to heal, and for some people, that's a very, very long time. And sometimes, things can't be healed. Fuck off, and you know you've made me mad, because I didn't censor the word FUCK.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Just telling people to go to therapy and all that, then proceeding to argue with that person isn't gonna solve the problem. Just like a cut to the hand, everything takes time to heal, and for some people, that's a very, very long time. And sometimes, things can't be healed. Fuck off, and you know you've made me mad, because I didn't censor the word FUCK.


just hit the ignore button and you can't read or they can't bother you anymore


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> just hit the ignore button and you can't read or they can't bother you anymore


nah, I'm looking forward to entertaining myself with this argument.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Just telling people to go to therapy and all that, then proceeding to argue with that person isn't gonna solve the problem. Just like a cut to the hand, everything takes time to heal, and for some people, that's a very, very long time. And sometimes, things can't be healed. Fuck off, and you know you've made me mad, because I didn't censor the word FUCK.



No, them avoiding indulging in the art of vitriolic rage and threats of bodily harm as public spectacle would certainly help a bit though.  And avoiding alcohol as a way to self-medicate, in one's case.

If the truth makes you angry, then strongly consider why it does that.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> No, them avoiding indulging in the art of vitriolic rage and threats of bodily harm as public spectacle would certainly help a bit though.
> 
> If the truth makes you angry, then strongly consider why it does that.


It makes me angry when you try to force things upon other people. As I said, time heals all wounds, and in this thread, they can vent their feelings, getting them out of their system.

Now, tell me. If you were being forced to do something, would you feel any better?


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> It makes me angry when you try to force things upon other people. As I said, time heals all wounds, and in this thread, they can vent their feelings, getting them out of their system.
> 
> Now, tell me. If you were being forced to do something, would you feel any better?


When venting feelings, it is generally advisable to not advertise too loudly that you intend to physically harm others.

To your question: I am not FORCING anyone to do anything.  I do not have that power.  I very, very strongly recommend that people not conflate venting with threats of bodily harm.  Anger is normal.  Threatening people? Not so much.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> When venting feelings, it is generally advisable to not advertise too loudly that you intend to physically harm others.
> 
> To your question: I am not FORCING anyone to do anything.  I do not have that power.  I very, very strongly recommend that people not conflate venting with threats of bodily harm.  Anger is normal.  Threatening people? Not so much.


Yes, but if you want to actually help someone, I find it best to listen to what they want. If anyone talking about violet actions does in fact act upon them. Then, sure, I'd agree to therapy. But if they have self control and try to get their feelings out by venting about their emotions, that's perfectly fine. Would you rather them keep those emotions bottled up?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

I mean if they actually went to therapy they would understand part of therapy is venting your emotions and bitching about what is hurting you, it's part of the steps to recovery


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I mean if they actually went to therapy they would understand part of therapy is venting your emotions and bitching about what is hurting you, it's part of the steps to recovery


Exactly


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yes, but if you want to actually help someone, I find it best to listen to what they want. If anyone talking about violet actions does in fact act upon them. Then, sure, I'd agree to therapy. But if they have self control and try to get their feelings out by venting about their emotions, that's perfectly fine. Would you rather them keep those emotions bottled up?


Saying "I'm going to hurt that guy for belching near me if he gave me some illness from his belch-fumes" instead of "I am exceedingly upset by rude, unmannerly, unhygienic people impinging on my space" isn't venting.  It's a threat.



RamblingRenegade said:


> I mean if they actually went to therapy they would understand part of therapy is venting your emotions and bitching about what is hurting you, it's part of the steps to recovery



Part of therapy is identifying stressors and learning to reframe things in your mind in a way that doesn't lead to explosive, vitriolic outbursts promising harm to others, which only WORSEN your situation.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Saying "I'm going to hurt that guy for belching near me if he gave me some illness from his belch-fumes" instead of "I am exceedingly upset by rude, unmannerly, unhygienic people impinging on my space" isn't venting.  It's a threat.


Oh no! They didn't use fancy words in a thread about letting your emotions out! Boo hoo!

And honestly, I can understand getting mad at somebody for getting you sick. Being sick is awful, and knowing it could have been prevented makes you all the more upset. People tend to act a bit differently when they're sick, or getting sick. Believe me, I'd know.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Oh no! They didn't use fancy words in a thread about letting your emotions out! Boo hoo!
> 
> And honestly, I can understand getting mad at somebody for getting you sick. Being sick is awful, and knowing it could have been prevented makes you all the more upset. People tend to act a bit differently when they're sick, or getting sick. Believe me, I'd know.


I think most ANYONE can understand getting mad at another person getting them sick via carelessness.  You'll find very few people entertain the idea of committing assault and battery as an appropriate response.

If you intend to nitpick vocabulary, I would remind you that the words you choose to articulate a feeling do indeed matter a LOT in therapeutic settings.  (The better way to reframe is actually "I _feel _upset", as this gives you a way to step back from the negative feeling and acknowledge it while not letting it BECOME and DEFINE you.) It need not be "fancy" words, but some are much more helpful than others.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 13, 2022)

turn lyrics on lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I think most ANYONE can understand getting mad at another person getting them sick via carelessness.  You'll find very few people entertain the idea of committing assault and battery as an appropriate response.


Everyone is a little different. And they'd have a reason as to why they see it as an appropriate response. It'd also depend on what the harm is, too. Sure, I know it's wrong to hurt people, and so do other people. But in all honesty, everyone can and will hurt someone, it's in all our brains naturally, I don't quite remember what this part of the brain called, but for some people, it's stronger than it is for others.

I've hurt people before, and felt bad afterword and apologized. Some people may not want to go to therapy, or have tired it and it just wasn't right for them. Not everything works for everyone. I can't understand what not having a love life is like, as an Asexual man, I don't feel the need for that. But what I do understand is that everyone is different and will react differently.

I can understand wanting to hurt someone for something they did, but they can try to get these feelings out of their head, and thereby the impulse to comit that harm, out of their system by venting. And what do you do with a therapist? Vent your emotions. What they're doing here isn't much different than therapy, it's just without the therapist. But all the same, sometimes the best thing to do is let it all out.

I have been Choco Licious, and thank you for coming to my ted talk.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Everyone is a little different. And they'd have a reason as to why they see it as an appropriate response. It'd also depend on what the harm is, too. Sure, I know it's wrong to hurt people, and so do other people. But in all honesty, everyone can and will hurt someone, it's in all our brains naturally, I don't quite remember what this part of the brain called, but for some people, it's stronger than it is for others.
> 
> I've hurt people before, and felt bad afterword and apologized. Some people may not want to go to therapy, or have tired it and it just wasn't right for them. Not everything works for everyone. I can't understand what not having a love life is like, as an Asexual man, I don't feel the need for that. But what I do understand is that everyone is different and will react differently.
> 
> ...


Indulging those who think threats of violence are appropriate expressions of anger and frustration is not helping them in any sense.  It really isn't.  Hollering about intending to commit violent acts is not typically helpful for the prevention of such.  Moreover, an expression of anger or frustration voiced as a threat of bodily harm does not tend to elicit empathy for your plight from others.  It tends to put them off.  It closes doors.  People do that a lot.  They close doors that don't need to be closed, and trap themselves.



RamblingRenegade said:


>





RamblingRenegade said:


> turn lyrics on lol


I prefer these in the present context.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Indulging those who think threats of violence are appropriate expressions of anger and frustration is not helping them in any sense.  It really isn't.  Hollering about intending to commit violent acts is not typically helpful for the prevention of such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not hear me say that, yes, it's wrong. But with out some people's lives have gone, they'd have a different psychology, and see certain actions differently. Not one person on this planet is the same, and never will be. I've thought about committing violet actions on occasion, but I've restrained myself. And these were when my emotions got really out of check, and venting helped. So yes, venting does in fact help.

Do you wanna hear this? I almost committed suicide, but thankfully my friends were there to help me vent my feelings out and I've been better ever since. Venting does help, shut your mouth, go read a book on psychology, and have a nice day.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 13, 2022)

We should make a 'Fighting Thread' if you guys are stilll going to keep arguing. _(Or maybe it's called a 'Debate Thread')

Lol_


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Did you not hear me say that, yes, it's wrong. But with out some people's lives have gone, they'd have a different psychology, and see certain actions differently. Not one person on this planet is the same, and never will be. I've thought about committing violet actions on occasion, but I've restrained myself. And these were when my emotions got really out of check, and venting helped. So yes, venting does in fact help.
> 
> Do you wanna hear this? I almost committed suicide, but thankfully my friends were there to help me vent my feelings out and I've been better ever since. Venting does help, shut your mouth, go read a book on psychology, and have a nice day.


There is no "but".

I have a few books on psychology.
I recommend this one.





Have a nice day.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 13, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> There is no "but".
> 
> I have a few books on psychology.
> I recommend this one.
> ...


Have a nice night too.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> There is no "but".
> 
> I have a few books on psychology.
> I recommend this one.
> ...


You too, man. Just try to remember that these people make their own choices. And if they'd rather vent, then they're gonna vent. Now, if you don't mind, let's let people get back to using this thread for what it's for, alright? We're only human, after all.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> You too, man. Just try to remember that these people make their own choices. And if they'd rather vent, then they're gonna vent. Now, if you don't mind, let's let people get back to using this thread for what it's for, alright? We're only human, after all.


speak for yourself, here I'm a horse..lol


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> We're only human, after all.


Yes. Where the hell do you see humans? *Scratching the horn*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Let me correct myself _lol_

We're only furries after all.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm just a V letter.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I'm just a V letter.


Listen here wise guy:

You're making me laugh my ass off


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Listen here wise guy:
> 
> You're making me laugh my ass off



<3


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 13, 2022)

I was going to respond with something else, but it will come as flirty. So I changed it with a heart.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 13, 2022)

Am birb btw.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 13, 2022)

Ow ow ow. I needed to stitch up some holes in a pair of pants of mine last night and my mending posture must have been extra super shrimpy, because my upper back hurt like fuuuck after I finished. Had some naproxen at 4 am and it barely touched the pain. Super double ow. So of course today has to be the day I'm going to a birthday party which involves 40 minutes of driving either way, as well as the time spent there. Lying in bed doesn't really make anything better but I still want to just... go to bed and feel sorry for myself rather than head out.

Best hope I guess is that a hot shower will loosen things up. It's not really a spot where a wheat pillow hot pack thing can easily be applied, especially while upright. *MUCH PAIN SUCH OW.*


----------



## Woozle (Nov 13, 2022)

My dog is sick. She has lost about 6kg. She's an eight year old retired racing greyhound. The vet doesn't know what has caused it but she has inflamed bowels. She has loose poops and vomits several times a day, every day. It's very upsetting.

Her name is Neve and she's a very good girl. I feel guilty because I've never given her as much attention as she deserves. Ex racing greyhounds are the sweetest and gentlest dogs and Neve wouldn't hurt a fly and loves with all of her heart. I want to smash my head into something. Why is she suffering like this?


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 13, 2022)

Woozle said:


> My dog is sick. She has lost about 6kg. She's an eight year old retired racing greyhound. The vet doesn't know what has caused it but she has inflamed bowels. She has loose poops and vomits several times a day, every day. It's very upsetting.
> 
> Her name is Neve and she's a very good girl. I feel guilty because I've never given her as much attention as she deserves. Ex racing greyhounds are the sweetest and gentlest dogs and Neve wouldn't hurt a fly and loves with all of her heart. I want to smash my head into something. Why is she suffering like this?


The vet might have already made some suggestions but the things that immediately come to mind are dietary concerns.  Do you know her vaccination record at all? I hope she got parvo shots when she was a puppy, but you would be in a better position to know that.

She will probably benefit heavily from a lot of attention right now.  She almost certainly needs lots of fluids and some food that's very easy on the GI tract.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 13, 2022)

Woozle said:


> My dog is sick. She has lost about 6kg. She's an eight year old retired racing greyhound. The vet doesn't know what has caused it but she has inflamed bowels. She has loose poops and vomits several times a day, every day. It's very upsetting.
> 
> Her name is Neve and she's a very good girl. I feel guilty because I've never given her as much attention as she deserves. Ex racing greyhounds are the sweetest and gentlest dogs and Neve wouldn't hurt a fly and loves with all of her heart. I want to smash my head into something. Why is she suffering like this?


That has to be so rough on both of you. My cats got diagnosed with kidney disease on my birthday last year and it’s been super stressful even if the only major change has been switching their food. 

Hopefully your vet has some ideas for venues to look, or maybe you can reach out to a veterinary nutritionist for a consult to see if they can think of something that could help with the inflammation.

Pets love and forgive. Give her hugs and heat and attention and cuddles now. She’s not going to hold it against you if you could have done more in the last week or month or year than you did. She cares about now. Focus on that.


----------



## Woozle (Nov 13, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> The vet might have already made some suggestions but the things that immediately come to mind are dietary concerns.  Do you know her vaccination record at all? I hope she got parvo shots when she was a puppy, but you would be in a better position to know that.
> 
> She will probably benefit heavily from a lot of attention right now.  She almost certainly needs lots of fluids and some food that's very easy on the GI tract.



She is vaccinated (to the best of my knowledge) but I don't know the exact details of what shots she has had. I am going to phone the vet and the rescue organization I adopted her from to get more information.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 13, 2022)

Woozle said:


> She is vaccinated (to the best of my knowledge) but I don't know the exact details of what shots she has had. I am going to phone the vet and the rescue organization I adopted her from to get more information.


Even vaccinated dogs can contract parvo but it's exceedingly rare.  Definitely keep in touch with the vet for proper care recommendations re: diet and medication, and keep her comfortable as she tries to recover.  Something like a fecal test to detect parvo antigens would likely remove doubt one way or the other though a negative test is not a guarantee.  Keep her spaces as clean as possible.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 13, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Why doesn’t anyone seem to carry unsalted, shelled pistachios? I spent I don’t know how long shelling sticky slippery pistachios after washing them because I needed nuts for the cake I’m baking for my cousin’s birthday.
> 
> Wet salty is so gross to touch


I can ship you some bags.  Sorry about the wet soggy ones.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I can ship you some bags.  Sorry about the wet soggy ones.


I guess I should tell boyfriend to bring some back from the US with him if they’re more common there. I’m used to wet nuts (usually rinse my peanuts because they’re way oversalted), but shelling the pistachios  got to be a pain when they got all wet-salt-slippery.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 13, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I guess I should tell boyfriend to bring some back from the US with him if they’re more common there. I’m used to wet nuts (usually rinse my peanuts because they’re way oversalted), but shelling the pistachios  got to be a pain when they got all wet-salt-slippery.


Shell them before rinsing them perhaps?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 13, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Shell them before rinsing them perhaps?


When they are factory roasted, they overall are dine with heavy salt as a natural preservative.
Pistachios from Turkey are hit or miss.  I've bought huge pistachio bags only to have them rot.  One thing the US gets right is light and no salt and shelled pistachios.
Hilariously, despite being in a total water deprived State, we have a unique quality pistachio.  And are the largest producer of cheese in the world.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 13, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> When they are factory roasted, they overall are dine with heavy salt as a natural preservative.
> Pistachios from Turkey are hit or miss.  I've bought huge pistachio bags only to have them rot.  One thing the US gets right is light and no salt and shelled pistachios.
> Hilariously, despite being in a total water deprived State, we have a unique quality pistachio.  And are the largest producer of cheese in the world.


They do originate from areas with arid climates, makes sense.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 14, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Shell them before rinsing them perhaps?


Probably will try that next time - I was hoping rinsing first would make less of a mess, but it didn’t really, so…


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Pistachios are nothing compared to pine nuts. I spend a lot of time getting pine nuts out of pinecones and peeling them. After an hour of squirrel like work I get a modest slide that I can swallow at a time.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Pistachios are nothing compared to pine nuts. I spend a lot of time getting pine nuts out of pinecones and peeling them. After an hour of squirrel like work I get a modest slide that I can swallow at a time.


You wouldn't be doing it if you didn't think it was worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> You wouldn't be doing it if you didn't think it was worth it.


Damn, you're soooo boring.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

I hate it when Christians (specifically Pastors) say something that doesn't make sense and they act like its normal. Like "Come unto Jesus and He will come into you" First off WHAT??? and secondly sounds fetishy...


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I hate it when Christians (specifically Pastors) say something that doesn't make sense and they act like its normal. Like "Come unto Jesus and He will come into you" First off WHAT??? and secondly sounds fetishy...


So, eating a cracker, he's the flesh of Jesus, doesn't bother you at all? Or give wine to children...
Just stay away from the church. Although, I suppose it's difficult in Texas.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> So, eating a cracker, he's the flesh of Jesus, doesn't bother you at all? Or give wine to children...
> Just stay away from the church. Although, I suppose it's difficult in Texas.


yeah plus I get drug to church


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> yeah plus I get drug to church


I am an atheist and I don't regret it for a single day.
Although the Buddhists and Satanists of Laveyan cause me sympathy. Pagans are also fun.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I am an atheist and I don't regret it for a single day.
> Although the Buddhists and Satanists of Laveyan cause me sympathy. Pagans are also fun.


also school be like "Justice = conforming to Gods law"


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm hug-deprived and it's only been a week


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 14, 2022)

I feel like I forgot to do something like turn in an assignment. I hate it. I'm literally working, eating and sleeping now. 

Stop it, brain!!


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Damn, you're soooo boring.


I'm not wrong.


----------



## Fritzy525 (Nov 14, 2022)

I wanna fucking scream.

The one relationship that I've been in for over 2 years now just ended. The worst part about it is, none of it matters anymore. I guess I was quite a fool to actually believe that I could be loved. And it's so fucking great how, I can't talk to anyone about this because of how little it probably matters. I thought that he was really the one. He was just... so kind, and funny. And so...... BEAUTIFUL. It doesn't matter, though. It's not anything I haven't dealt with before. If anything, I'll be just fucking fine. Besides, it's not like I actually was meant to be loved by someone. And it's so goddamn obvious that in 2 days from now, he probably won't even care at all. I won't either. So, it's all perfectly good. 

I hate myself. I hate myself. I was actually the one who broke up with him. I'm a fucking asshole. He was so sweet, and I just ruined his life. I used to amke him happy, but I can't believe that I used to think that I shopuld break up with him bec uase of how I felt. A RELATIONSHIP IS SUPPOSED TO GO BOTH WAYS. I JUST FUCKIN G RUINED EVERYTHING AGAIN LIKE I ALWAYS DO GOLD GFUCKING DAMNM IT

I'm literally sobbing. I feel empty. Nobody cares about me.

I'm sorry. Maybe I should have deleted this. Whatever.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 14, 2022)

Fritzy525 said:


> I wanna fucking scream.
> 
> The one relationship that I've been in for over 2 years now just ended. The worst part about it is, none of it matters anymore. I guess I was quite a fool to actually believe that I could be loved. And it's so fucking great how, I can't talk to anyone about this because of how little it probably matters. I thought that he was really the one. He was just... so kind, and funny. And so...... BEAUTIFUL. It doesn't matter, though. It's not anything I haven't dealt with before. If anything, I'll be just fucking fine. Besides, it's not like I actually was meant to be loved by someone. And it's so goddamn obvious that in 2 days from now, he probably won't even care at all. I won't either. So, it's all perfectly good.
> 
> ...


You're 17.  You've probably just started the relationship game.  This is more common at your age than you realize.  Your brain hasn't really caught up to the rest of you yet, you will be prone to rashness and emotionality, and sometimes you learn things by making mistakes.  Maybe it WASN'T a mistake.  No point in beating yourself up over it.  Learn from the experience, it's part of maturing.  Take a moment and ground yourself with the knowledge that you're not even to the big leagues yet, you have time to develop yourself and once the emotional turmoil subsides you'll be able to look back at this with a clearer head.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2022)

Sickness, seasonal flu (not covid) but annoying. Just recovering. Ugh! Just getting life back to me now, but rest of family still laid out.

(ironically lately this is the good news in my life! <sigh>)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 14, 2022)

There is a black cat that's decided to hang out in my basement. Not sure how they got in. BTW, I don't have a black cat.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 14, 2022)

Fritzy525 said:


> . I guess I was quite a fool to actually believe that I could be loved.





Fritzy525 said:


> Besides, it's not like I actually was meant to be loved by someone.





Fritzy525 said:


> I hate myself. I hate myself.



I know it's easier said than done, but don't tell yourself this. Your body clings to it a lot harder than you think, and it can be a chore to undo later on in life. 

I don't know the full story of your relationship or even why it ended the way it did, but even if you were truly at fault, this feeling isn't forever. Cry about it, get it out of your system, but think long and hard as to why you ended it. 

Clearly something was wrong, right? Maybe he wasn't making you happy and you were just trying to convince yourself he was. Maybe you're like me and feel like garbage for breaking up (even if it was justified and they were abusive, it can still feel sad). Maybe he was a pooface that deserves to be a single pringle!  Or maybe this is just the character arc where you spend more time learning about yourself and what it is you actually want/need in a relationship! 

It's definitely far from the end. Cry, rest up and get back in the saddle when you're ready again!


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> There is a black cat that's decided to hang out in my basement. Not sure how they got in. BTW, I don't have a black cat.



...sorry, this is the vent thread. You want the thread "tell me something *good *that happened today". _<laugh>_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 14, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> There is a black cat that's decided to hang out in my basement. Not sure how they got in. BTW, I don't have a black cat.





Mambi said:


> ...sorry, this is the vent thread. You want the thread "tell me something *good *that happened today". _<laugh>_


Are we sure Mambi didnt just sneak into Kellans basement?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> ...sorry, this is the vent thread. You want the thread "tell me something *good *that happened today". _<laugh>_


@Mambi - this is a vent! A bit of backstory; when we moved to Indiana from The Peoples Republik of Kalifornistan in 2018 We brought Bobbie T. Katt (her full name) with us by car. She was old, 17, and while she made the move, she passed on a few months later. I was her person so ergo, I was heartbroken. My daughters conspired to bring two female kittens into the house, Sabrina (black and white tuxedo kitty) and Mischa (solid white) to cheer me up.
Well, yeah, they helped me through the loss but a little over a year later, Phantom (a white and black tuxedo tom) started hanging out around our house. He was literally starving but we took pity on him and fed him. He fattened up, returned to good health in time but hey, the cold Indiana weather was coming right around the corner and he obviously had no actual home. Well, we took  him in and started a land war with the girls. They hate his guts. His place is under an end table in the living room. Yeah.
So, we have no clue if this black cat is male or female and we also don't want to escalate the land war any further. We have to get the cat out of the basement because they can't live there and we can't take it in, despite the fact it would complete the set - one white cat, one black and white cat, one white and black cat (Phantom) and the basement cat would be a solid black cat. We also have to find shelter that's a "No Kill" shelter for this cat if it doesn't have a chip/owner. So, that's why it's a vent.

tl;dr
cute cat, can't keep it.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 15, 2022)

@Kellan Meig'h  I can't believe you like Indiana, I can't stand it..LOL
This was a weird day for random phone calls. I got 2 random phone calls and messages from my ex whom I haven't spoken to in 2+ months, sorry I don't want you back. And I had someone from work ask me out last week, then then in turn blew me off 3x on times they set, then didn't call me twice, and when I asked what was wrong all communication stopped. Fine oh well, no big deal we never even went on a date. 4 days later today I'm getting hey Baby miss you, can't wait to see you again texts... UMM I'm not doing crazy either thanks...We have never met outside of work, I'm not your baby yet.. ha ha


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I feel like I forgot to do something like turn in an assignment. I hate it. I'm literally working, eating and sleeping now.
> 
> Stop it, brain!!


I hate the feeling of Groundhog Day.

Don't be like me and forget self care.  Honestly, I'm terrible at work life balance.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 15, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> @Kellan Meig'h  I can't believe you like Indiana, I can't stand it..LOL
> This was a weird day for random phone calls. I got 2 random phone calls and messages from my ex whom I haven't spoken to in 2+ months, sorry I don't want you back. And I had someone from work ask me out last week, then then in turn blew me off 3x on times they set, then didn't call me twice, and when I asked what was wrong all communication stopped. Fine oh well, no big deal we never even went on a date. 4 days later today I'm getting hey Baby miss you, can't wait to see you again texts... UMM I'm not doing crazy either thanks...We have never met outside of work, I'm not your baby yet.. ha ha


Well, I lived almost my entire life in Cali, with the exception of my military service and a short stint working for Oklahoma Gas and Electric. California, or as it should be called, The Peoples Republik of Kalifornistan, is not a place to be. Any place within 200 miles of Sunnyvale, the OG Silicon Valley, is to be considered part of the Silicon Valley. As such, stupidly high rents and housing prices. If you want to look it up, Chowchilla, California is being touted as a short commute to the Valley. That's 124 miles my friend. Short commute? That's about three hours on a good day.
We lived in Fremont, CA - we were also a minority in a changing demographic region. Our rent was $2,050 USD per month (and going up each year) for a 894 sq ft 2 bed, 1 bath apartment, a dive if you will. Right around the corner, less than a block away was Crime Central, aka Central Avenue. Gunshots every night, without fail. Groceries were stupidly high compared to Indiana, as was anything else. You had to have a smog check on your vehicle every two years. Gas and electric were high. Still are higher than here. It was a great place growing up but the San Francisco Bay Area is just a shit hole now, taken over by drugs, gangs and the homeless.
And not to say our little slice of life in Small Town, Indiana is any better. We have the gunshots at night, the homeless but they stay in camps along the White river, drug overdoses and such. City hall has a vending machine to get free doses of Narcan with a little kit that has instructions on how to administer it. The upside is we own our home outright, no mortgage. That cash that would have went to rent now goes into the bank. Utilities, groceries and gas are still cheaper here than Cali. When I wear my Veteran hat, people thank me for my service. Never heard that in Cali.
It's not ideal but my daughters, my son-in-law and grandkids live here so that makes up for any shortcomings.

And just so this is a vent, I don't like snow. Do not like shoveling it. Don't like removing it from my vehicles. Do not in any way, shape or form enjoy putting down snow melt. So screw snow shoveling, I'm going to get a propane weed torch. Might make the sidewalk clearing go easier. Or a snow blower. Fuck winter in general. More snow is coming and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

Good thing about finally moving out of my parent's house (still just the house next door, mind) is I can actually work on my health without others' ideas of "healthy" cluttering it up.

Went to the doctor's and had bloodwork done today.  I won't go into too many details, but I will comment that my glucose still holds around 90 - how it holds there with the amount of candy I still eat, I have no clue.  I have some mineral deficiencies (including sodium, somehow) but they've been something of a running theme with me.


----------



## Woozle (Nov 16, 2022)

I keep having nightmares about being raped. I was wrongfully arrested while having a meltdown a few months ago and taken to court. I was given an absolute discharge (basically, the court decided that the police had been in the wrong) but the damage has been done. I wake up every morning with my heart pounding hard and fast. I can't always remember the nightmares but I *feel* them. I can't go on like this.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 16, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I keep having nightmares about being raped.


I don't always have dreams, but if I do, someone is always chasing me. They always want to kill me or cause some kind of harm. 
Once the nightmare was so real that I remembered it, and even wrote it down (3 page). I woke up and tears were streaming from my eyes. I was terrified. I think it was a hallucination. The hallucination on the borderline of sleep and wakefulness, but it was terrible.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 16, 2022)

I've had a couple of life events that have triggered nightmares, and required therapy to get over, they still get me sometimes


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 16, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I don't always have dreams, but if I do, someone is always chasing me. They always want to kill me or cause some kind of harm.
> Once the nightmare was so real that I remembered it, and even wrote it down (3 page). I woke up and tears were streaming from my eyes. I was terrified. I think it was a hallucination. The hallucination on the borderline of sleep and wakefulness, but it was terrible.


Same with the chase dreams. Whenever I beg people for help in the dream, they just look at me like I'm a crazy nuisance and carry on with their day.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2022)

A couple of houses down from me is back to being frat house now, so I am expecting more police and DUIs in the neighborhood.  sometimes being near a university sucks.


TyraWadman said:


> Same with the chase dreams. Whenever I beg people for help in the dream, they just look at me like I'm a crazy nuisance and carry on with their day.


Hopefully not me.  I'll help and be a crazy nuisance!


Woozle said:


> I keep having nightmares about being raped. I was wrongfully arrested while having a meltdown a few months ago and taken to court. I was given an absolute discharge (basically, the court decided that the police had been in the wrong) but the damage has been done. I wake up every morning with my heart pounding hard and fast. I can't always remember the nightmares but I *feel* them. I can't go on like this.


Rape is a trauma.  After that experience I can understand.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 16, 2022)

I don't like winter.
The end.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 16, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I don't always have dreams, but if I do, someone is always chasing me. They always want to kill me or cause some kind of harm.
> Once the nightmare was so real that I remembered it, and even wrote it down (3 page). I woke up and tears were streaming from my eyes. I was terrified. I think it was a hallucination. The hallucination on the borderline of sleep and wakefulness, but it was terrible.


I dont have that many nightmares but when I was younger I would have a few terrifying nightmares about the rapture. 


Rimna said:


> I don't like winter.
> The end.


I live in Georgia which means winters for me are cold and raining. Winter down here sucks.


----------



## Woozle (Nov 16, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Rape is a trauma.  After that experience I can understand.



I'm not sure if you understood me, but I wasn't actually raped. In the month and a half waiting to go to magistrate court I had vivid nightmares about prison rape. I've never been to prison and I was so terrified of what it would be like. I was so sure that the worst would happen.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 16, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I don't like winter.
> The end.


Winter (or late fall) *sucks*. Have to wear extra clothes indoors and my hands get cold. It’s not quite cold enough yet to make my fingers hurt, but that’ll be coming.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont have that many nightmares but when I was younger I would have a few terrifying nightmares about the rapture.
> 
> I live in Georgia which means winters for me are cold and raining. Winter down here sucks.


 People in Minnesota be like.... LOL


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 16, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> People in Minnesota be like.... LOL


Idk, I can sympathize.  Cold/freezing rain is sometimes even worse than snow.  Winter is a rough season and frankly MN got off relatively easy last 2 winters.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 16, 2022)

I tried the app called Barq recently. I messaged people that I was interested in nearby but got no responses, how did I fuck up already?


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 16, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I tried the app called Barq recently. I messaged people that I was interested in nearby but got no responses, how did I fuck up already?


Who says you fucked up? That's not really uncommon with those sorts of apps.  That said, maybe you just need practice with socialization.  Online spaces tend to be a poor place to hone those skills, whether it's social media or dating apps.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 16, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Who says you fucked up? That's not really uncommon with those sorts of apps.  That said, maybe you just need practice with socialization.  Online spaces tend to be a poor place to hone those skills, whether it's social media or dating apps.


I could practice if people told me what the fuck is wrong. As of now I can only run in circles trying to chase after the flaws within me.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 16, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I could practice if people told me what the fuck is wrong. As of now I can only run in circles trying to chase after the flaws within me.


I mean, maybe do a bit of introspection on how you approach others, how you come off.  Talk to yourself in a mirror, say the same things you say to others, ask yourself if you'd be the friend of the person in the mirror.  Again, this is the kind of thing a psychotherapist can help you pin down, but keep in mind that people aren't attention ATMs that just spit out attention when you press a button or something.  Relationships can be complex, you are the only factor in that equation you have control over.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 16, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I don't like winter.
> The end.



I'm Canadian...winter takes on a whole new level of meaning! _<shudder> _


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I'm not sure if you understood me, but I wasn't actually raped. In the month and a half waiting to go to magistrate court I had vivid nightmares about prison rape. I've never been to prison and I was so terrified of what it would be like. I was so sure that the worst would happen.


Typing isn't as good as a phone call or face to face.  And half the time, I have to be short and blunt when I read and respond as I'm on the job.  I figured it was something like that, so no worries.  When in an unknown and traumatic event, the imagination goes to the worst possible extreme.  Glad everything worked out, but I would likely be having similar dreams.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 16, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I tried the app called Barq recently. I messaged people that I was interested in nearby but got no responses, how did I fuck up already?


I don't know the app but I do know it happens no matter what app you use.

Bots, and weirdos who click 'match' on everyone just to cast a wide net and then not actually get in touch or connect with you. 

I tried making friends on bumble and had the same problems. They're all dumb.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 16, 2022)

whats worse is the free dating apps that aren't free so you sign up because someone is REALLY interested in you, so you pay their stupid fees to read the message and reply to a HI, and then when you write back they never respond.. how's that go, fool me once...LOL


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont have that many nightmares but when I was younger I would have a few terrifying nightmares about the rapture.
> 
> I live in Georgia which means winters for me are cold and raining. Winter down here sucks.


It has already snowed here.



quoting_mungo said:


> Winter (or late fall) *sucks*. Have to wear extra clothes indoors and my hands get cold. It’s not quite cold enough yet to make my fingers hurt, but that’ll be coming.



I find dry and ~0c the best weather for running and outdoor exercise. So I'm trying to take a positive view to it at the moment. 
I am not looking forward to copious snow though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I find dry and ~0c the best weather for running and outdoor exercise. So I'm trying to take a positive view to it at the moment.
> I am not looking forward to copious snow though.


You probably won't need to worry about a snowblower, but this might come in handy:

https://www.thespruce.com/snow-shoveling-tips-2132769


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 17, 2022)

My heart is hurting. I was with my client today and he didn't seem well. I don't even think his daughter notices or something. I have no idea. But he wasn't responsive at some points today and I really kept an eye on him (I hope he didn't mind because I was practically almost staring hard). He had some water and root beer like he asked, but other than that...

Dammit old man, don't die on me now.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I find dry and ~0c the best weather for running and outdoor exercise. So I'm trying to take a positive view to it at the moment.
> I am not looking forward to copious snow though.


I couldn’t put a number to it, but generally anything cold enough to make my breath fog is cold enough for my asthma to act up. I also have trouble getting my hands and feet warm again if they get cold (and no, I never smoked), and my hands can get painful if they get too cold.

My range of comfortable temperatures is just pretty narrow. I think my internal thermostat may be a bit janky.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 17, 2022)

Stupid sexy Flanders...  I'm just glad it's cold outside and I can wear a coat.

Barista in, shall we say, tantalizing, Christmas costume that was probably wrong for the coffee shop... dang it..

Stupid sexy Flanders


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 17, 2022)

Fricking screwdriver through frickin pants with stupid blood and dumb band-aid.  Stinging alcohol.  Stupid Flanders left hours ago....

Dork shirt which I'm glad ripped.  Except for working in a blouse, not bad.  Was actually happy that was left in the car.

I hate solo installations.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Fricking screwdriver through frickin pants with stupid blood and dumb band-aid.  Stinging alcohol.  Stupid Flanders left hours ago....
> 
> Dork shirt which I'm glad ripped.  Except for working in a blouse, not bad.  Was actually happy that was left in the car.
> 
> I hate solo installations.


Who the hell is Flanders?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 17, 2022)

It's a Simpsons character, Homer's neighbor, the episode is he sees flanders in a skin tight ski suit, where he brags it's like wearing nothing at all, and homet keeps having flashbacks to seeing flanders instead of what hes supposed to be thinking of


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 17, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> It's a Simpsons character, Homer's neighbor, the episode is he sees flanders in a skin tight ski suit, where he brags it's like wearing nothing at all, and homet keeps having flashbacks to seeing flanders instead of what hes supposed to be thinking of


oh


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 17, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> oh


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 17, 2022)

I dun like when I skip ads and then get more ads.. This concludes my vent :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I couldn’t put a number to it, but generally anything cold enough to make my breath fog is cold enough for my asthma to act up. I also have trouble getting my hands and feet warm again if they get cold (and no, I never smoked), and my hands can get painful if they get too cold.
> 
> My range of comfortable temperatures is just pretty narrow. I think my internal thermostat may be a bit janky.


One of the researchers I used to work with had Raynaud's, so she had to be careful about getting hands colds. 

I think a lot of us in Europe are a bit soft because we're used to mild clement weather. From what I've seen we tend to walk around more rather than drive too, so we get more exposed to the outside.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 17, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> It's a Simpsons character, Homer's neighbor, the episode is he sees flanders in a skin tight ski suit, where he brags it's like wearing nothing at all, and homet keeps having flashbacks to seeing flanders instead of what hes supposed to be thinking of


I'm trying to keep my vent to no higher than PG-13.  So unlike SpongeBob and Sandi playing pvp karate, I was in a single player game.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2022)

Don't worry Minerva. You've done nothing wrong so far.

Nothing at all.

Nothing at all.

_Nothing at all..._


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Don't worry Minerva. You've done nothing wrong so far.
> 
> Nothing at all.
> 
> ...


Welp, that wasn't ominous at all!


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 18, 2022)

IJustWantUpdates said:


> I dun like when I skip ads and then get more ads.. This concludes my vent :3


Adblockers are fantastic on YouTube just saying.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 18, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Adblockers are fantastic on YouTube just saying.


At some point YouTube might force my hand, but for the time being, I think it’s worth remembering that when you skip (or block) ads, the creator gets no compensation from YouTube. Not even for the 5 seconds you had to watch before you could click to skip.

Since I learned that I try to let any ad 30 seconds or less play through on content creators’ channels. Unless it’s a horror movie trailer; fuck that noise.

YouTube fucking sucks for selling 10+ minute ads, though. I think the longest I’ve seen was like 1h20min. (I obviously didn’t watch that one through.)


----------



## Smityyyy (Nov 18, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> At some point YouTube might force my hand, but for the time being, I think it’s worth remembering that when you skip (or block) ads, the creator gets no compensation from YouTube. Not even for the 5 seconds you had to watch before you could click to skip.
> 
> Since I learned that I try to let any ad 30 seconds or less play through on content creators’ channels. Unless it’s a horror movie trailer; fuck that noise.
> 
> YouTube fucking sucks for selling 10+ minute ads, though. I think the longest I’ve seen was like 1h20min. (I obviously didn’t watch that one through.)



I am pleased to say that I have never once, in all my time on the internet, used an Adblocker. I have the patience and time to sit and wait for 30 seconds so that I can support a content creator. I think people have gotten to a point where they’ve consumed so much media that their attention-span doesn’t even allow for them to sit through a quick ad. Not sure how people survived when we just had to wait out commercials on television lol…

Although… I do think those 60+ minute ads are crazy!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 18, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I am pleased to say that I have never once, in all my time on the internet, used an Adblocker. I have the patience and time to sit and wait for 30 seconds so that I can support a content creator. I think people have gotten to a point where they’ve consumed so much media that their attention-span doesn’t even allow for them to sit through a quick ad. Not sure how people survived when we just had to wait out commercials on television lol…
> 
> Although… I do think those 60+ minute ads are crazy!


I'll use adblockers for sites that have intrusive, excessive, or potentially malicious ads (think Encyclopedia Dramatica which I'd get tens of blocked ads per page for - I don't browse it myself, but once or twice needed to open up a page there when I was on staff because some people go the extra mile with their harassment and UGH), but that's generally not going to be major mainstream websites. The "block only obnoxious ads" type settings in adblockers these days are usually pretty good - I don't think there's an excuse for popups or pop-unders, for instance.

And if I'm viewing something that's obviously not uploaded by the rights holder, I have zero guilt about skipping ads - they have no inherent right to get paid for other people's work. Same for stuff from major corporations (e.g. Disney's YouTube channels); they don't need the ad money. XD

TV commercials are pee breaks. YouTube ads are worse in a way because ain't nobody gonna get to the bathroom and back in 30 seconds - that's just enough time to wash your hands! Plus YouTube puts ads in the middle of videos that are less than 15 minutes long. Never had TV commercials come up that often. (Overall, you're not wrong, though.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 18, 2022)

I published a song a month ago and the publishers have held it for review since then... its driving me crazy...


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 18, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> At some point YouTube might force my hand, but for the time being, I think it’s worth remembering that when you skip (or block) ads, the creator gets no compensation from YouTube. Not even for the 5 seconds you had to watch before you could click to skip.
> 
> Since I learned that I try to let any ad 30 seconds or less play through on content creators’ channels. Unless it’s a horror movie trailer; fuck that noise.
> 
> YouTube fucking sucks for selling 10+ minute ads, though. I think the longest I’ve seen was like 1h20min. (I obviously didn’t watch that one through.)


I prefer to support content creators through other means.  Since most of my YT time centers around looking for music that typically involves actually buying their stuff via Bandcamp or whichever medium they use.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 18, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I prefer to support content creators through other means.  Since most of my YT time centers around looking for music that typically involves actually buying their stuff via Bandcamp or whichever medium they use.


That’s fair; I’m mentioning it in part because it was total news to me when a content creator mentioned they get zilch for ads unless you watch them the whole way through. If you’re already supporting them monetarily it’s less of an issue, but it’s good knowledge to have in order to make an informed decision.

Especially when the advice given is just “use adblockers” - solidarity among us little guys who are at the mercy of Google etc is valuable!

Vent: Hitting the season of “do you want a warm house with stale air or a cold house with fresh air?” I have one room where I like to keep the window cracked (because the litterbox is right below it) and that’s just not workable in this cold. Temperature took a pretty sharp dive last night, I think; wasn’t this bad inside yesterday.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2022)

Aint nobody got time to get guilt-tripped into wasting time and braincells consuming ads just because some people desperately want to live off their hobby, Adblock gang forever

Vent : Nearly 10 hours shift with no break, my favorites!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 18, 2022)

Welcome to Friday.  Not a vent, just...


quoting_mungo said:


> Especially when the advice given is just “use adblockers” - solidarity among us little guys who are at the mercy of Google etc is valuable!
> 
> Vent: Hitting the season of “do you want a warm house with stale air or a cold house with fresh air?” I have one room where I like to keep the window cracked (because the litterbox is right below it) and that’s just not workable in this cold. Temperature took a pretty sharp dive last night, I think; wasn’t this bad inside yesterday.


Do you want to build a snowman?  I want build a snowman...  
I'll take snow.  It's a desert here and it's just cold and dusty in the winter.  Told my wife she can snuggle up to me when it's cold.  Then I was cold and tried it with her but screamed my hands were too cold and ran away.

I'll suffer an ad if it's short and to the point.  Political ads stop as soon as the skip shows up, but some can't be and I hate that.  Bleh...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 18, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Do you want to build a snowman? I want build a snowman...
> I'll take snow. It's a desert here and it's just cold and dusty in the winter. Told my wife she can snuggle up to me when it's cold. Then I was cold and tried it with her but screamed my hands were too cold and ran away.


I am of the opinion that snow should only be allowed to exist between about December 20th and new year’s. But regardless of when, no snowman-building inside, please! I’ve been trying to borrow warmth from the cat but she’s only so cooperative.



Minerva_Minx said:


> I'll suffer an ad if it's short and to the point. Political ads stop as soon as the skip shows up, but some can't be and I hate that. Bleh...


YouTube has been selling longer and longer ads. Longer and longer unskippable ones. More and more ads on the Chromecast, which used to barely get any. Like you I have some ads I won’t put up with (more coming up on the election in September, for obvious reasons), but as much as possible and reasonable I want the people whose content I consume to receive some kind of compensation, even if it’s small, for the value they bring me.

Not preaching, just sharing. To me it’s a way of paying them back.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 18, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I am pleased to say that I have never once, in all my time on the internet, used an Adblocker. I have the patience and time to sit and wait for 30 seconds so that I can support a content creator. I think people have gotten to a point where they’ve consumed so much media that their attention-span doesn’t even allow for them to sit through a quick ad. Not sure how people survived when we just had to wait out commercials on television lol…
> 
> Although… I do think those 60+ minute ads are crazy!



I avoid ads out of sheer principle. I don't need to volunteer to be brainwashed with repetitive bullshit in everything I do. And with TV, I muted or changed the channel.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 18, 2022)

The ads are one thing but then creators are putting 5 minute ads in their videos selling a sponsored product. I don't want to buy your testicle shaver with your 20%off code no thanks


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 18, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> The ads are one thing but then creators are putting 5 minute ads in their videos selling a sponsored product. I don't want to buy your testicle shaver with your 20%off code no thanks


that sounds really painful


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 18, 2022)

Edward Bernays did immeasurable damage to not only mass media but all society downwind of it.  Pandora lacked real understanding of what she was unleashing, Bernays knew and opened that box to get filthy rich.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2022)

I debated whether to vent this on the forums or not...

Whoever keeps sending stuff we didn't order on Amazon to our house.... this is not how you spite Amazon, and Amazon told us to stop returning them...


----------



## Mambi (Nov 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I debated whether to vent this on the forums or not...
> 
> Whoever keeps sending stuff we didn't order on Amazon to our house.... this is not how you spite Amazon, and Amazon told us to stop returning them...



Question: If you did not order whatever the stuff is, and Amazon is not requiring payment nor the item itself...why not just keep the stuff, give it as gifts, or sell it for profit?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Question: If you did not order whatever the stuff is, and Amazon is not requiring payment nor the item itself...why not just keep the stuff, give it as gifts, or sell it for profit?


With Amazon's directive to stop returning them, "keep the stuff" is precisely what we're going to wind up doing.

*shrug* We've already done the morally right thing enough times that we were told to stop, so...


EDIT: I should note something.  We have literally nothing else to go off of to find the person who ordered this stuff or else we'd have done it already.  I won't hold it against anyone who looks at this and calls it 'sus', but there is quite literally _no other recourse_ left on this one.


EDIT 2: I did a little more research on this one.  Turns out what's going on is an actual thing called "brushing" (basically, something gets sent out unsolicited and the seller writes a fake positive review), and Amazon's own page on the subject says returning the item is unnecessary.

In fact, United States Postal Inspection Service _actually has a PSA_ _on this very topic_ on YouTube.

So I guess that's a load off my mind.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

I hate the fact that I have no money and three games, THREE GAMES, I wanted came out! Sonic Frontiers, Bendy and the Dark Revival, Pokémon Violet! Why do you all have to come out at the same time while I'm broke!?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2022)

Sometimes I really hate my stupidity.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun. Da da dun.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 18, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> The ads are one thing but then creators are putting 5 minute ads in their videos selling a sponsored product. I don't want to buy your testicle shaver with your 20%off code no thanks


Why can't they have feminine products?  What if I want to be smooth without stubble so I feel clean?  Or breast enlargement creams?  Or a really good smelling product for the down below?  I demand equal treatment!


----------



## Smityyyy (Nov 19, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I avoid ads out of sheer principle. I don't need to volunteer to be brainwashed with repetitive bullshit in everything I do. And with TV, I muted or changed the channel.



I think _avoidance _is ok. But I don’t block ads to remove revenue from content I’m viewing for free. I have the spare time to hop on my phone or switch tabs for a minute.

At the end of the day, we are _bombarded _by ads and they’re practically inescapable. We’re propagandized to consume from a very young age. There’s definitely arguments against ads as a concept… but I’m only nitpicking people’s overreactions to having to take a break from their video for less than a minute. IDK just feels like people have lost the ability to abstain from content for a couple seconds so that they can provide revenue to a creator.

At the end of the day… it’s everyone’s personal choice. I’ve just never understood the whining over YouTube ads, in particular. Sites that are so littered with ads/pop-ups that they’re basically unusable? Yeah, I get it. Having to take a break from your hours of free instant gratification without acting like it’s the end of the world? Yeah… that I will criticize a bit.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 19, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Adblockers are fantastic on YouTube just saying.


Adblockers are fantastic in general.

Literally spent most of my life with an adblocker and meanwhile young me who used to sit through half an hour ads just to watch another episode of Kim Possible that isn't even in order whiles my current self can watch the entire series in order without ads.
I can spend moments with ads, I mean I kind of have to in some cases on Twitch, though I only watch 1 channel so that's no longer an issue thanks to Prime (Assuming I still keep it.)



RamblingRenegade said:


> The ads are one thing but then creators are putting 5 minute ads in their videos selling a sponsored product. I don't want to buy your testicle shaver with your 20%off code no thanks


Today's video is sponsored by the most replayed bell curve.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 19, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I think _avoidance _is ok. But I don’t block ads to remove revenue from content I’m viewing for free. I have the spare time to hop on my phone or switch tabs for a minute.
> 
> At the end of the day, we are _bombarded _by ads and they’re practically inescapable. We’re propagandized to consume from a very young age.



Ah, but that's the rub. You're 90% right, we _are_ bombarded by ads, and told to consume from an early age. But inescapable is a relative term, and I DO have the choice to escape them when I can! My TV and radio can be turned off or muted while I do something else during commercial time. I can pre-record and fast-forward the repetitive crap. As a child I was more forced due to the lack of Internet and control over the TV/radio/etc (parents) but now, I can to put it simply, *choose* nowadays to not listen to the jingles and *choose* not to watch commercials and ads. We all can. We have power for the first time in history on the subject. So instead, I'm being asked nicely to just give up that power.

*THAT'S* why arguments like "but you have to watch the ads to support the content creators" bug me so much. I actually *do *agree that small creators deserve the ad revenue, we all deserve to be paid for our efforts and if someone gets paid by shilling some total bullshit in the background or interrupting themselves with ads they get paid. *But* think about what that says...that means that now instead of just blind acceptance of ads without choice like before, they're telling me I should feel *guilty* for not watching the ads! That I'm under some moral obligation for the content community to watch an ad, voluntarily for the first time ever, and *choose* to submit to the very propaganda that drove me nuts all my life...simply because?? Guilt? That's all they got as a reason.

Advertisers have lost the power dynamic. They can no longer force me to watch ads. They sure as hell TRIED before ad-blockers appeared, forcing them on every surface and soundwave medium on the planet. Webpages would be flooded and rendered useless with pop-ups, with no regard for the page hosting. Companies would and still do track every damn thing you do to try and target ads to you, in a desperate hope that you'll tollerate them. You get begged to watch an ad and guilted into watching an ad when you know damn well if they could beam it directly into your dreams they would in a heartbeat!!! Nope, not gonna happen. Commercial reality doesn't change the fact that I refuse to comply with my own brainwashing anymore. Advertisers have no soul, and they're not taking mine. Revenue be damned, I'll give the content cretors money directly first if it shuts up the ad crap (Patreon).


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 19, 2022)

I mean content creators can't be hurting that bad when channels that I subscribe to that are just over 100k subs admit to quitting their 130k a year job because YouTube pays better


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Venting. Hope Red didn't see me.


----------



## Smityyyy (Nov 19, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Ah, but that's the rub. You're 90% right, we _are_ bombarded by ads, and told to consume from an early age. But inescapable is a relative term, and I DO have the choice to escape them when I can! My TV and radio can be turned off or muted while I do something else during commercial time. I can pre-record and fast-forward the repetitive crap. As a child I was more forced due to the lack of Internet and control over the TV/radio/etc (parents) but now, I can to put it simply, *choose* nowadays to not listen to the jingles and *choose* not to watch commercials and ads. We all can. We have power for the first time in history on the subject. So instead, I'm being asked nicely to just give up that power.
> 
> *THAT'S* why arguments like "but you have to watch the ads to support the content creators" bug me so much. I actually *do *agree that small creators deserve the ad revenue, we all deserve to be paid for our efforts and if someone gets paid by shilling some total bullshit in the background or interrupting themselves with ads they get paid. *But* think about what that says...that means that now instead of just blind acceptance of ads without choice like before, they're telling me I should feel *guilty* for not watching the ads! That I'm under some moral obligation for the content community to watch an ad, voluntarily for the first time ever, and *choose* to submit to the very propaganda that drove me nuts all my life...simply because?? Guilt? That's all they got as a reason.
> 
> Advertisers have lost the power dynamic. They can no longer force me to watch ads. They sure as hell TRIED before ad-blockers appeared, forcing them on every surface and soundwave medium on the planet. Webpages would be flooded and rendered useless with pop-ups, with no regard for the page hosting. Companies would and still do track every damn thing you do to try and target ads to you, in a desperate hope that you'll tollerate them. You get begged to watch an ad and guilted into watching an ad when you know damn well if they could beam it directly into your dreams they would in a heartbeat!!! Nope, not gonna happen. Commercial reality doesn't change the fact that I refuse to comply with my own brainwashing anymore. Advertisers have no soul, and they're not taking mine. Revenue be damned, I'll give the content cretors money directly first if it shuts up the ad crap (Patreon).




The only thing I’m gonna push back on is that you can escape ads. I disagree. Maybe this is just an American issue (not sure if you’re American or not, sorry!) but we have practically zero way out of ads. They’re in our grocery stores, in the mail, _on _grocery packaging, on billboards and posters alongside roads, on trains and busses, on buildings, on electronic boards, and just about every single place you need to go to maintain a living.

Unless you’re totally off-grid… you end up seeing thousands of ads per day. Studies suggest we actually end up seeing 2,000-4,000 ads _on the low end _per day. Studies also suggest you don’t need to actively look at ads to be influenced by them. We are being influenced subconsciously and companies dump millions into research on exactly how to do that to us. So while I don’t disagree with the rest… I don’t think it’s really easily escapable anymore.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> The only thing I’m gonna push back on is that you can escape ads. I disagree. Maybe this is just an American issue (not sure if you’re American or not, sorry!) but we have practically zero way out of ads. They’re in our grocery stores, in the mail, _on _grocery packaging, on billboards and posters alongside roads, on trains and busses, on buildings, on electronic boards, and just about every single place you need to go to maintain a living.
> 
> Unless you’re totally off-grid… you end up seeing thousands of ads per day. Studies suggest we actually end up seeing 2,000-4,000 ads _on the low end _per day. Studies also suggest you don’t need to actively look at ads to be influenced by them. We are being influenced subconsciously and companies dump millions into research on exactly how to do that to us. So while I don’t disagree with the rest… I don’t think it’s really easily escapable anymore.


Presence is not influence, Smityyyy.

The only thing the ads do, no matter how much money a company dumps into them, where they place them, etc., is put the thought in people's heads.  From that point it is *entirely* up to the listener/viewer to *choose* whether or not that ad affects them in any way.

Take a step back and think.  Do this any time ads show up.  You'll realize you actually *can* escape the ads despite them being everywhere.

Advertisements are just another form of intrusive thought, Smityyyy.

The sooner people realize that, the sooner these companies will stop wasting such ridiculous budgets on their messaging.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 19, 2022)

Mambi said:


> *THAT'S* why arguments like "but you have to watch the ads to support the content creators" bug me so much. I actually *do *agree that small creators deserve the ad revenue, we all deserve to be paid for our efforts and if someone gets paid by shilling some total bullshit in the background or interrupting themselves with ads they get paid. *But* think about what that says...that means that now instead of just blind acceptance of ads without choice like before, they're telling me I should feel *guilty* for not watching the ads! That I'm under some moral obligation for the content community to watch an ad, voluntarily for the first time ever, and *choose* to submit to the very propaganda that drove me nuts all my life...simply because?? Guilt? That's all they got as a reason.


I can see where you're coming from, but I disagree that it comes down to guilt _per se_. I can't afford to subscribe to their Patreons or YouTube memberships, and I want them to get the pennies they get from ads rather than stiff them altogether. Watching the ads is making a _choice_ to pay them through the means I have at my disposal. I personally think it's a right thing to do, but I have still set personal boundaries around things like ad length and subject matter. Like... you're not a bad person if you don't toss money to a street performer, but if you come by regularly to enjoy their performance it's courteous to leave them _something _at least now and again. How you choose to do that, I have no strong opinion on.

This big discussion wasn't something I intended to start by bringing up how arse YouTube is to their creators, paying them zilch if you skip part of an ad (I don't believe for a moment that they don't charge advertisers for those 5 seconds). I literally only mentioned it because it's not widely disclosed that things work that way, and I think it's something people should know before making the decision to block ads. That's it. If it's an informed decision, good enough for me. I personally think of watching the ad as paying them for their time with Google's money. 

At least using the browser plug-ins that help you skip sponsored content spiels doesn't really do anything one way or the other for what the content creators get paid. (I don't use those plug-ins, either, but that's mostly because 99% of the time I'm watching YouTube on the phone app or the Chromecast. That and sometimes the ones that aren't obviously scripted *coughSquarespacecough* are pretty funny, depending on how much freedom the company has given the creator in how they present their sponsor.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 19, 2022)

Ok, I love the funny ads where creators just make it up as they go.

Maybe somehow I just don't get the right ads, and maybe this is something with the how the system ses me, but 90% are for dudes.  The ones for women seem more just.. throw away, I guess? Like I'm supposed to be ashamed of myself?  But maybe that's because I just don't really do the girly girl thing or carry the typical airs, I guess?  I wanna cry thinking about that and this is over ads which is ridiculous.  Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> but 90% are for dudes


There is no law prohibiting women from being dudes:>
The ads I see are usually pretty "equal" I mean, shaving cream, pads, shampoo for men, face cream and so on. And a lot of advertising for games, betting, food and restaurants is what I see.

I am most annoyed by the advertising of diapers. Damn it, I don't want to look at a kid's ass. nobody wants to. Why.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 19, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> There is no law prohibiting women from being dudes:>
> The ads I see are usually pretty "equal" I mean, shaving cream, pads, shampoo for men, face cream and so on. And a lot of advertising for games, betting, food and restaurants is what I see.
> 
> I am most annoyed by the advertising of diapers. Damn it, I don't want to look at a kid's ass. nobody wants to. Why.


You're right, of course.  Sorry, I am crying at the moment from just being stressed the f out and just angry and rage and dismay.  I talk more like a dude, act more like a dude, just am not a dude.  And i guess it just hit me all at once and this is just...aaargh!  Because of ads of all things.

no, i posted something I am both proud and ashamed of yesterday.  And suddenly it's like, oh crap!  You're female! Like it's some major shock or revelation and I get that woth words on a screen and what I do on a normal basis, but...  to do that... and suddenly, and suddenly see a massive change in everything from attitudes and ads to search results it's like wtf?  This iss what everyone needed or wanted?  I can't get preggers -PCOS.  Oh, well, dude.  I am a lesbian -dude,  post my unedited whoo hoo and -OMG YOU'RE A GIRL?!  And now I'm seeing like female art and ads and just goddamn algorithms suddenly understanding as some people are like oh we were terribly mean, miss, and didn't know.

Frickkin done with this garbage!  I mean, yeah i don't act right, don't speak right, play it off, don't track right because I stopped playing the docile, reserved girl and went minx track but gooddamn it not all of us are cookie cutter!

Sorry, A's a little broken at the moment.  Please standby as  maintenance crews with chocolate and coffee are on scene.  We will have an update shortly,

Edit: AND NOW I HAVE SOMEONE WANTING ME TO MAKE ME MAKE IT LOOK LIKE IT'S SINGING!  #FML


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 19, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry, I am crying at the moment from just being stressed the f out and just angry and rage and dismay. I talk more like a dude, act more like a dude, just am not a dude. And i guess it just hit me all at once and this is just...aaargh! Because of ads of all things.


Wow, I do not know what the real reason for your stress is. But if it's an advertisement, damn it. These are statistics. Statistics leave out all the "wrong ones". Relax.
I love embroidery and I'm a male, I don't like football at all, I'm not interested in cars. I just do what I do. I don't care if I don't answer the statistical majority. And you should too. Frames - constrain the personality.


Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry, A's a little broken at the moment.


Never mind. Have some tea and calm down.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 19, 2022)

Super stressed out with totality of everything real and online.  Yesterday a friend of mine ran me out of the office to a coffee shop just to talk.  So my snark hit a level that caused her concern and she felt she had to intervene. 
Apologies, usually my vents are demure and focused.  This was I don't know, I snapped.  I shouldn't have and I apologize.  I guess even I have to admit my vulnerabilities and insecurities at times.


----------



## Smityyyy (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Presence is not influence, Smityyyy.
> 
> The only thing the ads do, no matter how much money a company dumps into them, where they place them, etc., is put the thought in people's heads.  From that point it is *entirely* up to the listener/viewer to *choose* whether or not that ad affects them in any way.
> 
> ...



Sorry but this isn’t true… as much as you can try to fully escape influence — the human brain isn’t invincible. I’d certainly like if what you said were true… but study after study has proven that we are (to a degree) being subconsciously influenced by advertisements and messaging whether you think you are or not. Yeah you can ignore it… but when you’re being exposed to 4,000 opportunities for messaging… do you think you’ll be able to avoid all of that?

This just comes down to biology. Humans take in far more information than we are consciously processing. Even just being in the vicinity of certain messaging tends to shift our behavior and opinions. So you can try… but you and I are animals at the end of the day and marketing psychologists know exactly how to hack the human brain. I certainly ignore almost every single ad I see… but does it mean I’m not subconsciously influenced to a degree? No. Over 90% of humans are being subconsciously and consciously influenced by ads. The remaining 10% avoiding this influence are those who have autism… as that has been shown to make you less prone to influence by ads. Other conditions and circumstances apply to that remaining 5-10% that cannot be greatly influenced.


----------



## Punji (Nov 19, 2022)

To Hell with advertisements and advertisers. I'd rather not consume the media at all than listen to or watch any sort of advertising, and actively don't.

TV? I don't even own one anymore. If I'm watching one with someone else I'm at the very least muting it while ads are playing. Radio? Only in my car and the thing goes off the moment and advertisement even _thinks _about starting. I hardly tolerate in-reel ads for YT videos where the creators themselves are reading a script  for a sponsorship, and only by virtue of spamming the L key for forwarding ten seconds until it's over. I wouldn't do so personally, but vandalism targeting advertising is the only kind of crime I wouldn't crack down on. I don't even see (most) advertisements as ethical or moral in any way.

If one is absolutely forced to view them, think about them. Analyze them. Why are they saying what they are in the way they are? When one understands psychology he is much more able to resist it. Or as I always like to say, psychology doesn't work when you understand it.


----------



## Smityyyy (Nov 19, 2022)

Let me reiterate — most people are exposed to 2,000-4,000 ads per day _on the low end. _Maybe you’re AdBlocking, muting, switching channels, etc. for many… but like I said — ads go far beyond that.

One of the many ways advertisers hack our biology is via mere-exposure. We are prone to developing favorable opinions toward things in our environment regularly. This is commonly tapped into by advertisers. Even just seeing messaging out the corner of your eye… you’re being influenced.

So like I said three posts ago… I think there’s an argument to be made on the ethics of advertisements of a whole. I personally do not like them… or at the very least want heavy restrictions on them. That’s a fair argument and frankly a separate discussion.

But let me reiterate that most people are entirely unable to escape the influence of ads even if you’re trying to. And the degree to which you’d have to go to escape 4,000+ ads per day… well… I can’t imagine the quality of life you’d have doing so.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 19, 2022)

I mean say any product within distance of your phone then go on Facebook.. tell me they aren't spying lol


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> And the degree to which you’d have to go to escape 4,000+ ads per day… well… I can’t imagine the quality of life you’d have doing so.


Actually, it's far, far healthier than the ones who don't try to avoid it.  We learned our limitations, we learned what boundaries are, we set them, and we don't budge.  Advertisers try to push those boundaries and we stand firm.

The 90% you are claiming can't escape it are the ones who refuse to understand or utilize the concept of boundaries.  That is _all._

However, stepping back and thinking about what you're trying to say, like I'm trying to preach here... I do not see this going anywhere constructive, so I'm going to stop there.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Actually, it's far, far healthier than the ones who don't try to avoid it.  We learned our limitations, we learned what boundaries are, we set them, and we don't budge.  Advertisers try to push those boundaries and we stand firm.
> 
> The 90% you are claiming can't escape it are the ones who refuse to understand or utilize the concept of boundaries.  That is _all._
> 
> However, stepping back and thinking about what you're trying to say, like I'm trying to preach here... I do not see this going anywhere constructive, so I'm going to stop there.


I will say that I am rather confident that creating and enforcing boundaries is the answer here simply because it's what they try to make difficult.


----------



## Punji (Nov 20, 2022)

November is only half over and everyone is tripping over themselves for Christmas. Give it a minute to tick over the month at least, bleh.


----------



## Regret (Nov 20, 2022)

These out of touch engineers that think they are the greatest gift on God’s green earth, when in reality they are the worst type of moron, the educated moron, who think they can do no wrong and talk down to everyone who disagrees.  They exist solely to make my job so much harder than in needs to be.

Monday is going to be an absolute shitshow because of their incompetence.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2022)

Punji said:


> November is only half over and everyone is tripping over themselves for Christmas. Give it a minute to tick over the month at least, bleh.


Mate. They've been tripping over themselves over here since before Halloween even started. May as well celebrate Easter 2 months early too. Bleh.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2022)

Punji said:


> November is only half over and everyone is tripping over themselves for Christmas. Give it a minute to tick over the month at least, bleh.


I did that last time then December hit and I had zero free time for that XD I came all but empty handed. This year I got this, already got much of my shopping done


----------



## Woozle (Nov 21, 2022)

Our dog was sick all over the sofa.

I can't stand the mess. I'm a bit OCD and it's horrible. I feel guilty but I just can't stand it and I want it to stop. I love this stupid dog but I want to move out because I can't stand the vomit.

I should be thinking of her wellbeing but all I can think of is how disgusting it is. I'm sorry, Neve. You deserve better people.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 21, 2022)

Woozle said:


> Our dog was sick all over the sofa.
> 
> I can't stand the mess. I'm a bit OCD and it's horrible. I feel guilty but I just can't stand it and I want it to stop. I love this stupid dog but I want to move out because I can't stand the vomit.
> 
> I should be thinking of her wellbeing but all I can think of is how disgusting it is. I'm sorry, Neve. You deserve better people.


Would putting a throw or blanket on the sofa (makes cleanup so much smoother) make it easier for you to cope with? Is this a long-term problem she has, or is she just unwell right now?


----------



## Woozle (Nov 21, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Would putting a throw or blanket on the sofa (makes cleanup so much smoother) make it easier for you to cope with? Is this a long-term problem she has, or is she just unwell right now?



She has been very ill and has been throwing up everything we feed to her for a few weeks now. The vet can't work out what's wrong with her and it's incredibly upsetting and frustrating. We're not a negligent family, the animals always come first, but I'm losing hope that anything will help her. We're trying different foods that the vet suggests but it all comes back up, even really bland food. Argh.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 21, 2022)

Woozle said:


> She has been very ill and has been throwing up everything we feed to her for a few weeks now. The vet can't work out what's wrong with her and it's incredibly upsetting and frustrating. We're not a negligent family, the animals always come first, but I'm losing hope that anything will help her. We're trying different foods that the vet suggests but it all comes back up, even really bland food. Argh.


Aww, I’m sorry, that’s got to be rough on all of you. I know for cats it’s white fish boiled in rice water when all else fails, or else the high-calorie post-op stuff where a small amount will go a long way. I had to tube feed ragdoll’s sister when she came down with hepatic lipidosis and most of what I got into her came right back up. Smell of regular wet food also triggered vomiting.

If you can, and your vet doesn’t advise otherwise, feeding her slower or in more, smaller portions might help. When Belladonna was sick and I was tube feeding her, she was holding her food better the slower I injected it in the tube. Meant taking 20 minutes per feed, but I had to do everything I could.

I hope you find a way that works for you, and that she feels better. I hope I didn’t make you feel like I was criticizing the care you take of your dog. That was not at all my intention; I don’t doubt for a moment that you love her and that you and your family are trying hard to make her feel better. (My memory is really bad, and I only now am starting to remember you mentioning the situation previously, so I’m sorry about that.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 21, 2022)

Monday.  Ha.  Panic attacks, recovery from my unhinged weekend, and mental health appointment scheduled for nearest day on February.  *bangs head on desk*
I just made a happy birth cake.  Not birthday, birth.  I ran out of gel.  God I am a mess.  Time for work.

Hello Starbucks my old friend
That sexy barista do send again.
While I need hot caffeine brewing
Left night it left me too sleepy...


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 21, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hello Starbucks


I make myself a Turkish coffee. But most often I drink instant.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 21, 2022)

Remind me sometime to tell you about a time in Italy when I thought I was making a regular coffee and ended up drinking a 20oz espresso with a Midol kicker.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 21, 2022)

I honestly didn't realize that my drinking had gotten so bad, apparently my mental health doctor wants to send me to substance abuse rehab for 30 days. Maybe I need it. I mean I tried to buy beer right after I left my 1st appointment until someone talked me out of it at 840 in the morning


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 21, 2022)

Friend: So, anything you want to talk about?
Me: need a psychologist.  Someone.  Wtf is wrong with me?
Friend: Hey!  Emotions!  Good girl!  I'm proud of you!

I hate my personality at times.  I still don't understand me after years of being me.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 21, 2022)

It’s hard to truly realize how much you’ve been through until somebody reminds you that what you experienced was so, so frighteningly far from normal.

In the back of your mind, you know it wasn’t right and it shaped you for the worse. You’re aware that you have to, for lack if a better phrase, learn how to walk again. But you’re so far removed and so desensitized by what happened, it seems utterly minute, even when others are completely shocked and disgusted by it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 22, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> It’s hard to truly realize how much you’ve been through until somebody reminds you that what you experienced was so, so frighteningly far from normal.
> 
> In the back of your mind, you know it wasn’t right and it shaped you for the worse. You’re aware that you have to, for lack if a better phrase, learn how to walk again. But you’re so far removed and so desensitized by what happened, it seems utterly minute, even when others are completely shocked and disgusted by it.


This is why I try to be sunshine and rainbows.
I mean reclusive and run away from people in real life.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 22, 2022)

I ordered something from the internets and the last shipping update is from fridaaaayyyy aaaaaaaaaaaa
*dies*


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 22, 2022)

I cannot stop sneezing!!! Aaaaah!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 22, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> This is why I try to be sunshine and rainbows.
> I mean reclusive and run away from people in real life.


Even rainbows are allowed to have bad days. <3


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 22, 2022)

Heartburn


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2022)

I had the confidence to get my dream job and boot-strap myself into the USA.

But I don't have the confidence to just catch the bus instead of walking 3 miles.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I had the confidence to get my dream job and boot-strap myself into the USA.
> 
> But I don't have the confidence to just catch the bus instead of walking 3 miles.


To be honest with you?  If you're used to walking, only use the bus in the winter or when it's raining so hard it's like standing under a waterfall.

Or have there been incidents in your neighborhood recently that make you think walking's not the best idea?


----------



## Punji (Nov 22, 2022)

One of my neighbours put up some really awful and annoying flashing Christmas lights and I hate them. They flash at differing intervals and it gets very very fast.

Not only is that an annoying and shitty thing to have to look at all the time, it's also STILL NOVEMBER and Christmas is still OVER A MONTH AWAY.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 23, 2022)

Christmas lights in general. I have a nice set, the classic C9 size LED bulb string that will go up December 1, but they have to be powered by a very long (100 foot) extension cord from my back sun porch. I have to leave them on all night to keep the tweakers from trying to steal the cord for copper.

Why don't they make recycling copper wire in more than one pound increments per month illegal? It would stop the crack-heads from stealing it out of vacant houses and job sites.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 23, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Christmas lights in general. I have a nice set, the classic C9 size LED bulb string that will go up December 1, but they have to be powered by a very long (100 foot) extension cord from my back sun porch. I have to leave them on all night to keep the tweakers from trying to steal the cord for copper.
> 
> Why don't they make recycling copper wire in more than one pound increments per month illegal? It would stop the crack-heads from stealing it out of vacant houses and job sites.


I don't think making things illegal has much of an effect on curtailing bad behavior amongst those already inclined to engage in illegal behavior.  It just establishes consequences, of which enforcement may or may not be consistent.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 23, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Heartburn


Awesome. My esophagus hurts, I couldn't sleep properly. How will I eat? Lot of pain, deer, lot of pain. Meh.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 23, 2022)

I haven't worked out in 4 months or so, ever since I got sick and now my arms are tiny and wimpy and it sucks not having huge guns bro


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> To be honest with you?  If you're used to walking, only use the bus in the winter or when it's raining so hard it's like standing under a waterfall.
> 
> Or have there been incidents in your neighborhood recently that make you think walking's not the best idea?



I can use the bus for free because my employer covers me, so it would save time.



Rimna said:


> I haven't worked out in 4 months or so, ever since I got sick and now my arms are tiny and wimpy and it sucks not having huge guns bro



Start off again with small exercises I suppose and get back into it?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I debated whether to vent this on the forums or not...
> 
> Whoever keeps sending stuff we didn't order on Amazon to our house.... this is not how you spite Amazon, and Amazon told us to stop returning them...





BooTheHamster said:


> I don't think making things illegal has much of an effect on curtailing bad behavior amongst those already inclined to engage in illegal behavior.  It just establishes consequences, of which enforcement may or may not be consistent.


The first year my family and I were in Indiana, a tweaker tried to steal a different 100 foot cord. We were at home and the lights flickered hard. Got up to investigate, found no lights in the kitchen - tripped circuit breaker. I turned the breaker back on and it tripped right away. I remembered the Christmas lights were on the kitchen circuit so I went to investigate further. Found a tweaker, knocked out by being shocked when he tried to cut the cord, since the end was inside, behind a locked door. Oddly enough, the cops knew him by name. For the next year or so, his name kept popping up in the police blotter for copper theft. Finally met his maker while trying to steal copper off the roof of the old Texas Roadhouse building. Seems the power to the roof AC units was still on.
The next spring, we sat an old but serviceable vacuum cleaner on our porch with a free sign on it. Someone came along and cut the cord off, making us have to dispose of a now unusable vacuum.
By accepting no more than a pound of copper per month only with valid ID and making payment via check by mail, it might make it more onerous on the tweakers to continue to steal copper.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 24, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Start off again with small exercises I suppose and get back into it?



I can only go on moderately paced walks right now. Any stretching or weight lifting is off the table for the moment.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 24, 2022)

i was the nicest, most innocent kid growing up. and now i have a passive hatred for everybody. i'm nasty and bitter and unstable towards everyone. i wanted to love people and love life, and now i can't stand either of the two. my entire day can be ruined by someone without even meeting them or talking to them. i'm that intolerant.

i wanted to be creative, and now the slightest thought of expressing creativity sends me into a panic attack that leaves me gasping for air.

i wanted to be outgoing and well spoken, and now i never use my voice, crushed under the weight of crippling social anxiety

i wanted to be intelligent and thought provoking, and now i struggle to express the bare minimum of basic topics without my train of thought crumbling

 so fucked up how circumstances and upbringing can fucking destroy someone's soul. the 10 year old me would fucking sob if he saw what i was now. i despise that this is who i am. i hate that endless solitude and madness is my normal. i don't want to live anymore. my one shot was blown. i want to start over with all my heart but i cant.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 24, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i was the nicest, most innocent kid growing up. and now i have a passive hatred for everybody. i'm nasty and bitter and unstable towards everyone. i wanted to love people and love life, and now i can't stand either of the two.


Me too. But I don't hate myself. Society has made me like this. An innocent and kind being will not survive in this world.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2022)

Amepix said:


>


Sus.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2022)

Been a while since I posted here or sent anything so, Imma try to fix that.

Start by sayin I've been struggling with school and the stress that comes from it. Social relationships been eating at me stuff like that. Been loosing sleep because of it, not eating right because of it. Feels like there is a literal weight on me all the time, always sore and tired and it big sad. The end of the semester is coming up so im hoping that will give me some time to either focus on the social aspect of my life or to take a break from everything and sorta detox myself.

On brighter news I found this place on campus that I've volunteered at. It's a greenhouse that provided produce for the various places on campus. I'm learning about the systems they use and its really really interesting. The volunteers are sorta a revolving door so I dunno about finding like a good friend or a possible partner from there. The head greenhouse lady is a bit old for me but she seems kind. Dad sorta keeps pressuring me to find somebody and while it would be fun I honestly have no idea if I could handle that.

Segueing he wants me to try online dating. Again seems like a huge time sink, while it would be nice is really like intimidating. Though I've been taking on more stuff at home, normally I get pushed away so my mother can do it, because she likes to. But i've been saving up and thinking about moving out sometime soon. I got another friend we talked about getting a place together in passing, I might hit him up and see if he is still thinking about that.

In general been an on and off kinda thing. My college career has been plagued by lots of life lessons that either hurt or wear me down. But so far im still here, wether I like it or not. Im gonna keep giving it a try and I want you all too as well. It sucks but there is always going to be that good thing at the end of the day or you look forward to every week, a friend or a family member or maybe that special someone. I've lost sight of that a lot and it hurts more than anything else in the world. But once your down you can only get back up.


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 24, 2022)

I was so pissed at work on Wednesday. I was glad that it was just me and my client that day because if his daughter was there, I would've made my frustrations known. Why I was so pissed? Well, I was walking up to my client's home and I heard his laundry. They have a vent that the dryer sends the air outside. As I was walking up, I smelled something weird. I chalked it up to it being the neighbor's cat shit and walked into his apartment. As I was putting his food away since he had a ton on his tray (This woman always over fill his tray with food. Always. It's fucking annoying.) , I smelled shit. I walked over to his dryer and stopped it and pulled out his stuff. HIS FUCKING DIAPER WAS IN THE DRYER. I was so pissed because, 'Who the fuck doesn't check the damn laundry before tossing it into the washer and dryer?!' So it was not only his diaper but the wipes they used also. So there's gross wipes, diapers, and since the diaper was in there, some of it was tearing apart so there was debris and fucking shit in the dryer. The clothing had shit on it. I couldn't fucking believe this shit. I was just impressed how stupid whoever put this stuff in the washer. Like, when you change the fucking diaper, you put it in the trash the minute you take it off. SO WHY DID THIS HAPPEN?! I know his hospice aide that comes by to give him a bed bath doesn't do this. She does exactly what I do. Take off diaper and put it into the trash.

So I had to rewash his clothes and clean the dryer which was fucking hell. That just made me grumpy for the rest of the shift. I didn't tell my guy what happened. I just did the rest of my chores and hung out with him until I was off.

I just can't believe that happened.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I can only go on moderately paced walks right now. Any stretching or weight lifting is off the table for the moment.


Any activity is good. I hope you feel progressively better.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 24, 2022)

"Yea, you know the internet plan you had ten years ago? We're charging you 100$ for it now." 
"Why? I don't need fiber, my online games ran just fine without it! You don't offer anything with the newer fiber at reduced speeds?"
"No."
"But the government said you legally had to sell internet that people can afford???" 

And so they did, but you can only access these prices through special 'government programs' for when you're already too poor to afford it anyway. 

I hate how much bullshit is wrong in this world.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> "Yea, you know the internet plan you had ten years ago? We're charging you 100$ for it now."
> "Why? I don't need fiber, my online games ran just fine without it! You don't offer anything with the newer fiber at reduced speeds?"
> "No."
> "But the government said you legally had to sell internet that people can afford???"
> ...


Yeah telecom corps are scummy.

You ever hear the backstory of diabetes medication?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> "Yea, you know the internet plan you had ten years ago? We're charging you 100$ for it now."
> "Why? I don't need fiber, my online games ran just fine without it! You don't offer anything with the newer fiber at reduced speeds?"
> "No."
> "But the government said you legally had to sell internet that people can afford???"
> ...



I'm going though that myself...needed fiber for the connection, their only modem that can handle decent wireless is for that, but no option to reduce or throttle to save money. So yeah, I got great internet sure but anything else pretty much requires a rewiring of the house now, and no real options as the "fiber line is what it is." I like the speed sure, but it's like driving a Ferrarri around, I'd be just as sontent with a simplier option but in the metaphor, the Ferrarri dealership's the only game in town.


----------



## Regret (Nov 25, 2022)

Regret said:


> Monday is going to be an absolute shitshow


I’m pleased to report that “is” can now be changed to “was” for that unfortunate series of events which managed to exceed all expectations in an unexpected way.  Though on a positive note, I have a good feeling about next week, since we are all coming back from a holiday.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Yeah telecom corps are scummy.
> 
> You ever hear the backstory of diabetes medication?


Oh yea. I'm in Canada but I know someone who is diabetic in the states. It's ridiculous!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> "Yea, you know the internet plan you had ten years ago? We're charging you 100$ for it now."
> "Why? I don't need fiber, my online games ran just fine without it! You don't offer anything with the newer fiber at reduced speeds?"
> "No."
> "But the government said you legally had to sell internet that people can afford???"
> ...


Wife said I'm too nice and can't pay for it for you as a Christmas gift.  It would cascade and lots of people would ask for internet.  We're ok, not elon musk ok.
So i asked about commissioning event though you don't commission.  And wife threatened to carve me up with the Thanksgiving turkey because nope.

That sucks.   I want to start a gofundme for Tyra's internet.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Wife said I'm too nice and can't pay for it for you as a Christmas gift.  It would cascade and lots of people would ask for internet.  We're ok, not elon musk ok.
> So i asked about commissioning event though you don't commission.  And wife threatened to carve me up with the Thanksgiving turkey because nope.
> 
> That sucks.   I want to start a gofundme for Tyra's internet.



I am okay! I'm mostly upset with the fact that isps will gouge people for money and then try to look like a hero by offering better prices to low income households, instead of just offering it from the start.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 25, 2022)

Ok.

But I'm going to vent USA is down by 1 to go to quaterfinals and we're against England.  I also can't see the game.

Bollocks.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 25, 2022)

Crap.  Ok.  I'm in a spot of bother and need help from someone who has a more feral looking fursona or just a pet will work.

I won a raffle and well, my happy minerva self is a tad too complex.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 25, 2022)

I hate the sudden deterioration of my mental state. I hate losing my strength so abruptly, as if someone is drowning my voodoo doll in cold water. I hate body pain. I hate the recurring thoughts of suicide. I hate myself and life.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Crap.  Ok.  I'm in a spot of bother and need help from someone who has a more feral looking fursona or just a pet will work.
> 
> I won a raffle and well, my happy minerva self is a tad too complex.


Why don't you introduce your fursona in a feral form?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 25, 2022)

It just doesn't work right.  caracals themselves have odd features.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Crap.  Ok.  I'm in a spot of bother and need help from someone who has a more feral looking fursona or just a pet will work.
> 
> I won a raffle and well, my happy minerva self is a tad too complex.



Oh I'm definitely very feral especially...

wait wrong thread ;w;


----------



## PeppermintSwirl (Nov 25, 2022)

People who proactively use cancel culture to their advantage, and those that use their massive follower base to harass others and make blocklists of other people. So yeah, it's mostly a twitter thing but I've noticed it a bit on youtube and reddit as well. I just wish people would treat each other with the same decency and level of respect and not resort to insults and use intimidation tactics to silence the opposition.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 26, 2022)

Tis the season where I have to constantly blast heat in order to keep moderately warm. Yay.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 26, 2022)

Went to a cat show for the first time in years and years (as a visitor; ragdoll is too old and too chonky to show these days). Was hoping to see the breeders I’ve purchased cats from, but while both had cats entered (listed in the catalog), neither was there. Womp womp - I had hoped to do a tiny bit of networking through them.

Back to being a recluse, then!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2022)

Getting stuck in traffic for 40 minutes when you're tired and hungry is aggravating enough without discovering that on top of that, the road was simply blocked by craptivists, then also the secundary road you tried to take

I can't get out of this horrible city soon enough! just three weeks to go.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

Tyra all kick your asses for it. Run, run naughty children.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2022)

Careful that the discussion doesn't just migrate to this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm not going to argue about anything.


Spoiler: Just a cringe.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Tyra all kick your asses for it. Run, run naughty children.


I love it when daddy @Flamingo punished me.. im such a naughty fox boy. I keep _trying_ to get his attention by being naughty on his profile, but he NEVER reprimands me. This means I must take it a step further >:3


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 26, 2022)

Staying in this Covid house.. I swear I'm going for the world record of catching it, and yes I have the vaccine


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 26, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I had the confidence to get my dream job and boot-strap myself into the USA.
> 
> But I don't have the confidence to just catch the bus instead of walking 3 miles.


Public transportation is a b***h. I totally get you


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 26, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Staying in this Covid house.. I swear I'm going for the world record of catching it, and yes I have the vaccine


I'm so introverted I think Covid-19 is doing a mercy roll on me.  I'm kinda waiting for compliments and chocolates before it slams the bejesus out of me.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm so introverted I think Covid-19 is doing a mercy roll on me.  I'm kinda waiting for compliments and chocolates before it slams the bejesus out of me.


Sounds like a nice date tbh, very classy of good ol Rona. Coming round with chocolates and nice words before slamming ya after the date is overtly.

Good guy that one.


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 26, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I love it when daddy @Flamingo punished me.. im such a naughty fox boy. I keep _trying_ to get his attention by being naughty on his profile, but he NEVER reprimands me. This means I must take it a step further >:3


what


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 27, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> what


OH HEY THERE. You come here often?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Public transportation is a b***h. I totally get you



The thing I miss is trains. I was able to get between cities in the UK and even rural locations with them. 
In the US plenty of rural locations have freight trains, but nothing for people. Even a lot of cities aren't connected. 

The buses thing is just me worrying 'what if my pass gets rejected, what if I go to the wrong stop, what if I am late for work?' though.
When I first got given my pass it didn't work properly, so I've only ridden the bus like 3 times because every time I had to explain to the operator that the pass was new and needed time to be registered.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 27, 2022)

Ah, it's 2 degrees and 75% humidity outside. What a perfect combination.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Ah, it's 2 degrees and 75% humidity outside. What a perfect combination.


-20 and 70%XD


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The thing I miss is trains. I was able to get between cities in the UK and even rural locations with them.
> In the US plenty of rural locations have freight trains, but nothing for people. Even a lot of cities aren't connected.
> 
> The buses thing is just me worrying 'what if my pass gets rejected, what if I go to the wrong stop, what if I am late for work?' though.
> When I first got given my pass it didn't work properly, so I've only ridden the bus like 3 times because every time I had to explain to the operator that the pass was new and needed time to be registered.


Riding on Amtrak will help you understand why rail transit isn't as popular here.  Some cities will have light rail and subway though.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 27, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Riding on Amtrak will help you understand why rail transit isn't as popular here.  Some cities will have light rail and subway though.


It’s a vicious circle. Subway/commuter rail in Europe and in the US (at least around Boston) are worlds apart in some ways. I’ve been told the trains used on Boston rail are retired European trains, and having ridden them, I can well believe it. I don’t get motion sick on rail normally, but in Boston…

Aside from the US car culture being in direct competition with passenger rail (and the cars are definitely well in the lead and then some, there), the less comfortable and convenient the rail is, the fewer people want to use it. The fewer people that use it, the more the operators want to cut costs, which is liable to make it less comfortable and less convenient.

Rail could be a more attractive option than it’s currently considered to be, but getting it there would entail big investments and years of operating at a loss before possibly overcoming inertia. People would rather drive or fly because that’s the options they’re used to considering, even if the rail was upgraded to affordable luxury transportation tomorrow.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The thing I miss is trains. I was able to get between cities in the UK and even rural locations with them.
> In the US plenty of rural locations have freight trains, but nothing for people. Even a lot of cities aren't connected.
> 
> The buses thing is just me worrying 'what if my pass gets rejected, what if I go to the wrong stop, what if I am late for work?' though.
> When I first got given my pass it didn't work properly, so I've only ridden the bus like 3 times because every time I had to explain to the operator that the pass was new and needed time to be registered.


Yup… preaching to the choir. I live in rural Wisconsin and we don’t have any public transportation whatsoever—no buses, passenger trains, taxi/driving services. If you don’t have a car or can’t afford gas, you’re kind of screwed.

There are passenger trains, but they tend to only go to and from major locations.

I used to take a Metro bus to and from college in California and even that got so ridiculously expensive it wasn’t even worth it. I was paying more in fares than I would have in gas if I had a car. The US doesn’t invest enough in public transportation and it always baffles me when I hear about other countries having those services just… available to everyone


----------



## Rimna (Nov 27, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> -20 and 70%XD



One of these days, I'd like to journey really far north where the weather is so cold it can kill me, just to see if I have what it takes to make it out there.
But that day is not today.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

Rimna said:


> One of these days, I'd like to journey really far north where the weather is so cold it can kill me, just to see if I have what it takes to make it out there.
> But that day is not today.


Even several layers of warm clothes, you will feel terribly cold. Have you heard that the workers of the polar stations at a temperature of -5 or something, start to take off their jackets? They are used to the cold, and they are hot when the temperature outside is above - 10. The same thing happens to you at the end of winter. Necessary that the body gets used to the cold. But I would like to move to another place where the climate is more severe and stable.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 27, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Even several layers of warm clothes, you will feel terribly cold. Have you heard that the workers of the polar stations at a temperature of -5 or something, start to take off their jackets? They are used to the cold, and they are hot when the temperature outside is above - 10. The same thing happens to you at the end of winter. Necessary that the body gets used to the cold. But I would like to move to another place where the climate is more severe and stable.


I mean I like the cold but you live somewhere else, Siberia is known for winter kicking your ass


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Siberia is known for winter kicking your ass


I like it when she kicks my ass. I want more. I want the skin to peel off my fingersXD
Jokes aside, my paws are cold, and my socks wear off quickly, so my fingers really freeze so much that the skin falls off the tips.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I mean I like the cold but you live somewhere else, Siberia is known for winter kicking your ass


The worst I’ve ever had is Wisconsin weather XD tornados and blizzards, sure, but nothing like Siberia or Alaskan winters


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 27, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> The worst I’ve ever had is Wisconsin weather XD tornados and blizzards, sure, but nothing like Siberia or Alaskan winters


we've had thundersnow so that was different


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I love it when daddy @Flamingo punished me.. im such a naughty fox boy. I keep _trying_ to get his attention by being naughty on his profile, but he NEVER reprimands me. This means I must take it a step further >:3





Flamingo said:


> what








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596755793441099776


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596755793441099776


OMG I HAVE A FAN GROUP


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 27, 2022)

I wanna start by saying I’m not suicidal.

_Great way to start a post innit?_

I feel sorta helpless. When we are kids we are taught to ‘be the change you want to be’ ‘treat others how you want to be treated’ ‘give kindness onto the world’ ‘respect others unconditionally’. All of these things sound nice and if everybody gets them unequivocally then it’s good. But then it comes to the second point of living, making an impact. Leaving good kids behind, saving a life, improving quality of people’s lives, leading this world better than when I left it. In my entire time on the internet I was niave I thought I was making a difference. But in reality I was just lying to myself to make me feel better. I can’t change hearts and minds, I can’t stop anybody from hurting themselves. Even when I am kind to people this kindness doesn’t always get reciprocated and many continue to do mean or even ‘evil’ things. I can’t make the world the place I want it to be. I will never see enough money or influence or even people who care or have a similar enough vision to do anything. I just have to sit here every day and see school shootings in the news, see friends and family growing sick, watch friends who I love dearly drift away. What does any of it matter really? I don’t want to die, and that’s why I started with my opening. It just feels like life is so meaningless. I get to wake up every week day to go to school to learn a skill for a job I will hate, I work on weekends to make minimum wage and a paycheck that would make me want to cry. I will work for the next 40 years if my life minimum in the hopes that I will save enough to not have to work when my body starts to die.

The routines and the patterns and the same thing over and over again all feels so pointless. When I leave this life I won’t have made the world any better. It will be left just as broken as when I came into it. That scares me.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

@ssaannttoo , I'm sorry. But I have to congratulate you on joining the club "life is shit, and I'm a melancholic." Well done, Neo, now you see life as it is.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 27, 2022)

Now he just needs to become a recluse and the cycle will become complete


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 27, 2022)

I might as well eat all the unhealthy shit I can, do as many drugs as I can, die before I’m thirty and not have any kids.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I might as well eat all the unhealthy shit I can, do as many drugs as I can, die before I’m thirty and not have any kids.


Yep. And you can also lead a healthy lifestyle, have three children and a prestigious job. Help charitable foundations and be a decent person. However, you may die in an accident/ from ass cancer and your three children will be left without a breadwinner. Life is unfair. No matter how you live it, you will be forgotten. Any attempts to be fair will only make your own life difficult. It's your business and your choice, but it's true.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 27, 2022)

I just want to be able to help people. Leave good advice, help those who are down, pull friends out of bad places/choices. But I can’t! No matter how much I try to be kind to get people to like me so I can be a positive change in their life I’ve never once been able to.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 27, 2022)

Nobody likes me, I'm the first to admit it, friends what are they seriously. I can talk here because in real life everyone tells me to piss off and spits on me, because people IRL suck


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 27, 2022)

Yea. Life may not turn out the way you expect, bit whatever happens, you can still choose.to live and die by your own rules or someone else's.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 27, 2022)

... i want to have input on this, but am to tired to properly understand dense text


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Yea. Life may not turn out the way you expect, bit whatever happens, you can still choose.to live and die by your own rules or someone else's.


This is also a problem none of us live by our own rules. All of it is just stuff assholes before us made up.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 27, 2022)

am i right to guess this is a "standard " externalantal(spelling) crisis type of thing, like the "everything will eventually be undone in time" type of thinking, or is it something more complex


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Nobody likes me, I'm the first to admit it, friends what are they seriously. I can talk here because in real life everyone tells me to piss off and spits on me, because people IRL suck


Nobody likes me either. Everyone who is dear to me is my mother and my friend, whom I met 3 years ago. They are the only people really important to me.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 27, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Nobody likes me either. Everyone who is dear to me is my mother and my friend, whom I met 3 years ago. They are the only people really important to me.


I'd have a beer with you except you're like 3k miles away at least..lol


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

ben909 said:


> am i right to guess this is a "standard " externalantal(spelling) crisis type of thing, like the "everything will eventually be undone in time" type of thinking, or is it something more complex


Mmm, from the point of view of biology and ethology, the only purpose of ANY creature's life is to leave offspring (this is indisputable).
Evolution has played a cruel joke on us, and a person can choose for himself what is the meaning of his life. But the fact is that in both cases, memory about you will be erased, so it doesn't really matter how you lived your life.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 27, 2022)

thats the end case for all things, although it does not mean things don't have worth for their limited  span of existence


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'd have a beer with you except you're like 3k miles away at least..lol


Actually I don't think this is a problem. I know I will be here on the night of 30, 31 and... so on. So we can have a beer, and I'll smoke pipe for your health:>


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

ben909 said:


> thats the end case for all things, although it does not mean things don't have worth for their limited  span of existence


If you look at life from the point of view of an ant, every grain of sand has a meaning.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 27, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> If you look at life from the point of view of an ant, every grain of sand has a meaning.


probably...

(i am way to tired to add to this conversation)


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

ben909 said:


> (i am way to tired to add to this conversation)


I don't know why we got into philosophy at all. This is a topic for complaining and whiningXD


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 27, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I just want to be able to help people. Leave good advice, help those who are down, pull friends out of bad places/choices. But I can’t! No matter how much I try to be kind to get people to like me so I can be a positive change in their life I’ve never once been able to.



You have to be in the right place. Think about it: are you going to have an easier time asking random people on the street to save themselves? Or do you think it will be easier to help someone that wants to be helped, and enrolls in the programs? 

Think volunteers at a shelter or case workers and therapists. You can't save everyone (and it sucks) but that's unrealistic anyways. So focus on yourself and the ones that actually desire the help.




ssaannttoo said:


> This is also a problem none of us live by our own rules. All of it is just stuff assholes before us made up.



You may not like the rules but you can still choose how you live. Some people rebel and end up in jail. Some people go out on their own terms. I don't like working this shitty job but I do it because I want the money for my future goals and hobbies. I don't disbelieve people should be compensated for their services so I continue to make that sacrifice. Even if I wish I could take a perma nap most days. X)


----------



## Balskarr (Nov 27, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I just want to be able to help people. Leave good advice, help those who are down, pull friends out of bad places/choices. But I can’t! No matter how much I try to be kind to get people to like me so I can be a positive change in their life I’ve never once been able to.


Santo my boy. I want to say right now you have been a positive influence. I want to remind you that you likely will have more effect on people than you think. I don't know if I've come off as cold to you before, sort of why I want to let you know that I have nothing but good to say about you.

Some of what you're feeling just needs some time. Some things you won't be able to change right now but for the moment I just want you to know that you're a good person and I'm here to talk if you need it. I consider you a friend and I've just never been good at maintaining contact.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 27, 2022)

i made a meme and my friend posted it on twitter and it got 3k likes and 500 retweets

nobody will know that I WAS THE ONE that downloaded that template and put words on it..

all the effort..


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i made a meme and my friend posted it on twitter and it got 3k likes and 500 retweets
> 
> nobody will know that I WAS THE ONE that downloaded that template and put words on it..
> 
> all the effort..


Your friend should get 500 light slaps on the cheek for such audacity.*3*


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

@Rayd , What, why are you angry? This is a good level of motivation. Your friend wouldn't like to be a level below -  where he gets punched in the face>:0


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Your friend should get 500 light slaps on the cheek for such audacity.*3*



Which cheek? :V


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Which cheek? :V


All


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 27, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i made a meme and my friend posted it on twitter and it got 3k likes and 500 retweets
> 
> nobody will know that I WAS THE ONE that downloaded that template and put words on it..
> 
> all the effort..


Are you being facetious or otherwise not serious here

...This is a serious question

You downloaded a template (a picture, stock photo, etc. someone else came up with a long time ago for whatever reason)

You put words on it (made a joke, a statement, something)

Your friend uploaded it to Twitter

It got... 3k likes and 500 retweets (I'm guessing this is important to you)

and so you do not feel adequately recognized/compensated

I really just want to make sure I understand this situation


----------



## Rayd (Nov 27, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Are you being facetious or otherwise not serious here
> 
> ...This is a serious question


wild sarcasm with a twinge of bruised ego


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 27, 2022)

Rayd said:


> wild sarcasm with a twinge of bruised ego


Ok /shrug

Sarcasm on the Internet is dicey


----------



## Rayd (Nov 27, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> @Rayd , What, why are you angry? This is a good level of motivation. Your friend wouldn't like to be a level below -  where he gets punched in the face>:0


LIGHT slaps???


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

Rayd said:


> LIGHT slaps???


Oh. Damn it, I get it. Yes, I'm sorry! Hit him like the end time! I even think you can kick his ass with a wet towel.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Think volunteers at a shelter or case workers and therapists. You can't save everyone (and it sucks) but that's unrealistic anyways. So focus on yourself and the ones that actually desire the help.


Like this is something I _know_ but accepting is different. Help needs to be something people want to have a buy in to do. I can’t make somebody do something but maybe I could persuade somebody to want help. Be a friend to them so they know I care about their self interest before putting forward a possible change or explain an issue. And even that like. I don’t want to say I have a god complex but I want to be able to control. I want to stop people from doing things to hurt themselves, or to make sure a friend does what’s good for them. I know I dant say what is best for people but.. I just want them happy.



Balskarr said:


> Some of what you're feeling just needs some time. Some things you won't be able to change right now but for the moment I just want you to know that you're a good person and I'm here to talk if you need it. I consider you a friend and I've just never been good at maintaining contact.


Thank you. Part of that blame also falls onto me.i will try to remember to message ya sometime this week. While part of my worry for this specifically came from a very failed attempt at hoping to mend a community and to bridge understanding between me and my friends. It went poorly and I don’t wish to get into details. But it felt like kindness was my only good part. And if that doesn’t do anything to make things better then I’m just a dummy college student with no real skills. I can’t actually do anything. I’ve been told many times, in many ways, by many people my kindness is an issue, that it helps bad people and that it negatively effects me. And I don’t want to make the world worse off.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 28, 2022)

ugh why is it so hard for people to pull through it seems. Since I've been here, over the last couple of months I have had like 10 people ask or volunteer to do art for me. One person did it actually, @Eyleifr I'm not talking about you, you have kept communication up, but the other people ask for all my info ask for a couple of updates then stop when they get to me in the list and walk away, some for a month plus without a word. A majority of it was volunteered to me, Not like I went and asked/ begged them to do it so I'm not going to go be like hey come on, on something that's free, If I was paying that would be another story. I just would really like to update my OC art and page art.. LOL, or am I crazy after 4-6 weeks for some of it to expect at least an update


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 28, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Since I've been here, over the last couple of months I have had like 10 people ask or volunteer to do art for me.


Well, situations are different, and I admit that interest in other people's OCs may be "selfish" in nature. People can be very kind to you if to watching them.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 28, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> LOL, or am I crazy after 4-6 weeks for some of it to expect at least an update


I'm really very uncomfortable that you've been waiting for art for so long. It doesn't matter if it's free or not, but that's my nature, I have to change my activities, and if drawing becomes ineffective, I have to switch to something else, for example, embroidery.
This year I can't buy gifts, so I have to try to make 3 satin-stitch embroideries, finish a couple of drawings and make a movable toy (I hope my friend will give me a wire and a sintepon for this).
I'm not talking about portraits, which I also want to do by the end of December.
There are too many people who I want to little happy.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 28, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I just want to be able to help people. Leave good advice, help those who are down, pull friends out of bad places/choices. But I can’t! No matter how much I try to be kind to get people to like me so I can be a positive change in their life I’ve never once been able to.



That's not true. You have made an enormous impact on my life.


----------



## Woozle (Nov 28, 2022)

My dog died in her sleep last night.

I wish I'd given her a better life.

I'm sorry, Neve.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 28, 2022)

Woozle said:


> My dog died in her sleep last night.
> 
> I wish I'd given her a better life.
> 
> I'm sorry, Neve.


I’m so sorry, hon. It’s never easy.
For what it’s worth, I believe you and your family made her feel loved, and that’s all a dog asks for. Be as kind to yourself when thinking back on your time together as she would be.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 28, 2022)

Woozle said:


> My dog died in her sleep last night.
> 
> I wish I'd given her a better life.
> 
> I'm sorry, Neve.


Condolences.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2022)

Woozle said:


> My dog died in her sleep last night.
> 
> I wish I'd given her a better life.
> 
> I'm sorry, Neve.


RIP. My condolences.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Woozle said:


> My dog died in her sleep last night.
> 
> I wish I'd given her a better life.
> 
> I'm sorry, Neve.


Im sorry q-q Ik how it feels I've had 8 dogs in my 17 years of life and it hurts every time... mostly cuz my parents are jerks to them


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> It’s a vicious circle. Subway/commuter rail in Europe and in the US (at least around Boston) are worlds apart in some ways. I’ve been told the trains used on Boston rail are retired European trains, and having ridden them, I can well believe it. I don’t get motion sick on rail normally, but in Boston…
> 
> Aside from the US car culture being in direct competition with passenger rail (and the cars are definitely well in the lead and then some, there), the less comfortable and convenient the rail is, the fewer people want to use it. The fewer people that use it, the more the operators want to cut costs, which is liable to make it less comfortable and less convenient.
> 
> Rail could be a more attractive option than it’s currently considered to be, but getting it there would entail big investments and years of operating at a loss before possibly overcoming inertia. People would rather drive or fly because that’s the options they’re used to considering, even if the rail was upgraded to affordable luxury transportation tomorrow.



I was in Boston recently, and I thought the subway was alright. My only point of comparison is British trains though, which are famed for not being as good as European ones. 

Boston's subway is quite complex. Glasgow, in the UK, has a similar population and solved their subway transport like this:


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I was in Boston recently, and I thought the subway was alright. My only point of comparison is British trains though, which are famed for not being as good as European ones.
> 
> Boston's subway is quite complex. Glasgow, in the UK, has a similar population and solved their subway transport like this:


Light rail systems in those older cities are sometimes complex because cities grow and they have to reroute, or decommission/rebuild, and they don't necessarily want to toss out all of the old routing.  Newer light rail like California's Metrolink is simpler but it's aboveground and it's still got problems.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 28, 2022)

the one time im actually funny and someone else gets the credit


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I was in Boston recently, and I thought the subway was alright. My only point of comparison is British trains though, which are famed for not being as good as European ones.
> 
> Boston's subway is quite complex. Glasgow, in the UK, has a similar population and solved their subway transport like this:


I don’t know if they’ve upgraded in the last few years, but if they haven’t, my condolences to Brits for having to deal with that jerky, shuddering disaster of public transit. It’s probably also up to who is driving the particular train, but I recall it being, well… high seas, figuratively speaking.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 28, 2022)

Rayd said:


> the one time im actually funny and someone else gets the credit


Okay, I'll bite.  What was the joke?


----------



## Rayd (Nov 29, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Okay, I'll bite.  What was the joke?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596708526180618240


----------



## Rimna (Nov 29, 2022)

Some things once said, can never be unsaid.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 29, 2022)

Rayd said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596708526180618240


I don't get it.


----------



## Punji (Nov 29, 2022)

I really truly hate players in games who act non-competitively and unsportsmanlike. I cannot even begin to guess the number of players who've joined empty servers or areas to try to fight me in games like Red Orchestra 2 and PlanetSide 2. Don't even start with "he just wants to play with a human" because there's other servers with more players and he's got 180+ ping. The prick just wants an easy mark who can't handle a pro player.

Normally I try my damnedest to avoid abusing other players, especially those of a notably lower skill/experience bracket. We all know what it's like to be wrecked by some untouchable master. I also refrain from using broken and overpowered things that aren't fun to play against, because I sure as shit don't appreciate playing against them either. However, when some asshole comes on to my otherwise empty server to bother me while I mow down bots I make sure as shit to slap him seven ways from Sunday and pull out no stops until he fucks off to some place else. You picked the wrong server fool. Maybe next time that douchebag will think twice about trying to bully solo players.

Moderately unrelated, I fucking hate computers. I birthed this mechanical creature with my own two hands, gave it life and purpose, and yet with it's first and final acts it defies me so. Truly to create is to suffer.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 29, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I don't get it.


its a meme about furries who feel uncomfortable around other furries


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

Punji said:


> I really truly hate players in games who act non-competitively and unsportsmanlike. I cannot even begin to guess the number of players who've joined empty servers or areas to try to fight me in games like Red Orchestra 2 and PlanetSide 2. Don't even start with "he just wants to play with a human" because there's other servers with more players and he's got 180+ ping. The prick just wants an easy mark who can't handle a pro player.


I personally don't care how bad someone else can play. I would like to just play and have fun. But others for some reason believe that shitting on (voice) chat your team for more than half an hour is a great motivation and pastime. I hate these assholes.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 29, 2022)

I know I sat down to do something, but I cannot remember even the slightest hint of what that thing was. Brain be like “durr DROP TABLE Actions;” and I have no recourse because brains don’t get database backups.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

My mom signed me up to be a youth intern at our church to "rehabilitate" me from being a furry


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> My mom signed me up to be a youth intern at our church to "rehabilitate" me from being a furry


I heard a funny story about how some guy rubbed his face with makeup and went to church. There holy water got on his face and his face began to "smoke" (the man knew about this property). Naturally, when it started, he started screaming and behaving like a demon possessed. All the grannies and priests began to be baptized like crazy. Hilarious.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I heard a funny story about how some guy rubbed his face with makeup and went to church. There holy water got on his face and his face began to "smoke" (the man knew about this property). Naturally, when it started, he started screaming and behaving like a demon possessed. All the grannies and priests began to be baptized like crazy. Hilarious.


Oh they are baptists... XD which is worse than catholic (no offense anyone who is baptist)


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> My mom signed me up to be a youth intern at our church to "rehabilitate" me from being a furry


My neighbor "signed" me up once to try to change their daughters opinion on dating someone from another nationality because I had.. I think the mother hates me now because they are more in love after we talked.. it's 2022 people seriously


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

I've also said for a while if I willingly went to church I'd burst into flames


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> My neighbor "signed" me up once to try to change their daughters opinion on dating someone from another nationality because I had.. I think the mother hates me now because they are more in love after we talked.. it's 2022 people seriously


GG bois... good job! q-q my parents don't let me date... frik every thing I've learned about a certain topic of life came from internet searches not my parents XD (if yk yk)


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> GG bois... good job! q-q my parents don't let me date... frik every thing I've learned about a certain topic of life came from internet searches not my parents XD (if yk yk)


Just stay away from the blue waffles and the 2 girls with one cup and you should be fine lol


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Just stay away from the blue waffles and the 2 girls with one cup and you should be fine lol


I haven't look either of those up... (ive heard of them tho) but found much darker things XD Furry parents... do me a favor... BE THERE for your kids


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> My neighbor "signed" me up once to try to change their daughters opinion on dating someone from another nationality because I had.. I think the mother hates me now because they are more in love after we talked.. it's 2022 people seriously


I'm not surprised at all. You know, in Russia there is nothing wrong with writing "Only for Slavic appearance" when you rent a room or an apartment. People are not even ready to consider NON-Slavs (aka NOT-Europid race) as a potential tenant. It's amazing. Racism is amazing when half the country is literally populated by dozens of indigenous peoples of the Mongoloid race.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I'm not surprised at all. You know, in Russia there is nothing wrong with writing Only for "Slavic appearance" when you rent a room or an apartment. People are not even ready to consider NON-Slavs (aka NOT-Europid race) as a potential tenant. It's amazing. Racism is amazing when half the country is literally populated by dozens of indigenous peoples of the Mongoloid race.


RIP...


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> RIP...


But of course, the Rotten West is the evil of the devil. Nasty gays force men to sodomize. Oh, they're godless.





Bonk - every hypocritical.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> But of course, the Rotten West is the evil of the devil. Nasty gays force men to sodomize. Oh, they're godless.


ummm... (is a femboy therefore considered gay)... IDK about that


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

Russia seems to think being gay is more of a problem than it really is


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Russia seems to think being gay is more of a problem than it really is


Russia generally sees a speck in other people's eyes, but does not see a log in its own.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Russia generally sees a speck in other people's eyes, but does not see a log in its own.


yk that sounds awfully familiar.... "Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother’s eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? 4 How can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? 5 You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother’s eye." Matthew 7:3-5 XD... Why am I like this???


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

I mean my aunt and uncle define bible thumper. She went to 8 years of college to get an unpaid job at a church and they got both my cousins membership to a mega church for Christmas one year ( went over like a brick with them)


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I mean my aunt and uncle define bible thumper. She went to 8 years of college to get an unpaid job at a church and they got both my cousins membership to a mega church for Christmas one year ( went over like a brick with them)


can I just say... WHY DID THEY PAY FOR A MEMEBERSHIP???


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> mega church


Omg, it reminded me of the mega-aids from South Park, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> WHY DID THEY PAY FOR A MEMEBERSHIP???


All the clubs I've ever heard of accept membership fees. People are willing to pay for official affiliation to something, and it's good if it costs only $ 10 a month.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> All the clubs I've ever heard of accept membership fees. People are willing to pay for official affiliation to something, and it's good if it costs only $ 10 a month.


.....*Screams* paying to go to church literally goes against everything Christianity stands for


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> .....*Screams* paying to go to church literally goes against everything Christianity stands for


Yeah, just like the Crusades.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Yeah, just like the Crusades.


Like Joel Osten I do not apologize for this


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> .....*Screams* paying to go to church literally goes against everything Christianity stands for


Yup when the pastor drives a new Corvette and wears lots of gold jewelry that's when I decided that wasn't "church" to me


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Like Joel Osten I do not apologize for this


No need to apologize for that troll claiming to be a man of God


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Yup when the pastor drives a new Corvette and wears lots of gold jewelry that's when I decided that wasn't "church" to me


our youth pastor is actually a cool guy... our pastors are ok... but they just don't wanna accept that people in the church might be furry or gay or etc


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

By the way, I'm going to tell you a fact from the Orthodox Church. In the Catholic Church you sit on benches during the service, but in the Orthodox it is considered... uh... temptation? You must stand while the service is going on. And you will stand for several hours if necessary, because you cannot listen to the speeches of God sitting down.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> By the way, I'm going to tell you a fact from the Orthodox Church. In the Catholic Church you sit on benches during the service, but in the Orthodox it is considered... uh... temptation? You must stand while the service is going on. And you will stand for several hours if necessary, because you cannot listen to the speeches of God sitting down.


*Laughs* RIP guys... IDK what denomination is... also I HATE denominations... the Denomination word comes from δόγμα in greek which means "Division, Cult, Creed, and Dogma". -sighs- why name your church a Cult?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

vent thread becomes religious thread..LOL


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> vent thread becomes religious thread..LOL


You're right, this has to stop.

My can of hot pepper is almost empty! Nooo.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm going to say people in this neighborhood have half a brain, brother and I hauled a working air compressor home from curb last night, massive one ( not cheap) because when moving it he pulled the plug off end of cord, and then got mad and broke a wheel off, so what did they do spend $500 + on a new one and throw it away, 5 min later and a saudering gun we had it up and running. Got a $800 snowblower last year because someone read 50/1 mix on it and literally thought it ment 2 gallons of oil in 2 gallons of gas and clogged the carb, 5 min fix, again just bought a new one


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> You're right, this has to stop.
> 
> My can of hot pepper is almost empty! Nooo.


should I make a thread just for religious venting?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> should I make a thread just for religious venting?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

Frinkiac
					

OH, SAVE ME, JEBUS!




					frinkiac.com


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm going to say people in this neighborhood have half a brain, brother and I hauled a working air compressor home from curb last night, massive one ( not cheap) because when moving it he pulled the plug off end of cord, and then got mad and broke a wheel off, so what did they do spend $500 + on a new one and throw it away, 5 min later and a saudering gun we had it up and running. Got a $800 snowblower last year because someone read 50/1 mix on it and literally thought it ment 2 gallons of oil in 2 gallons of gas and clogged the carb, 5 min fix, again just bought a new one


my good sir... good on you!


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 29, 2022)

Rayd said:


> its a meme about furries who feel uncomfortable around other furries


...Another?

Seems to be a recurring theme.

It's actually kind of interesting how much furries, y'know, despise each other.








It's weird, really.

I'm sure people have their reasons.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Some things once said, can never be unsaid.



What I meant was, the only thing that I hear whenever my manager sends me any messages, is that I'm getting fired. 
It doesn't matter if she just had a bad day or wanted to "motivate" me - nothing she says will change that now.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 29, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> It's actually kind of interesting how much furries, y'know, despise each other.
> 
> It's weird, really.
> 
> I'm sure people have their reasons.


i don't think it's really weird. the way i see it, with furries, there are those who inhabit the inner circle of the fandom, and those who stay as far away from it as possible while still enjoying and participating in furry aesthetic, without being as "extra" as people in the inner circle can be.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2022)

10$ for Romaine is absurd.
It's also 1$ per granola bar now. Oof...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 29, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i don't think it's really weird. the way i see it, with furries, there are those who inhabit the inner circle of the fandom, and those who stay as far away from it as possible while still enjoying and participating in furry aesthetic, without being as "extra" as people in the inner circle can be.


The idea that there is an “inner circle” seems to me to be deeply flawed. If for the sake of argument we entertain the notion that such a thing exists, you’d still have practically everyone disagreeing on who belongs to it and who doesn’t, for one. Who is the arbiter of that?

It’s just people enjoying and engaging with a hobby in different ways. As with most hobbies, people will disagree on what are “proper” ways to enjoy the hobby, people will have different socialization styles which will sometimes be incompatible, and people will sometimes just have bad chemistry. Boyfriend has a few friends that grate on me to various degrees, but that doesn’t make them bad people. No matter how much they make me want to avoid them.

Like, I’m not going to pretend I don’t sometimes roll my eyes and go “fucking furries,” but I do that with a certain amount of tongue in cheek, and I recognize that the only difference between furry drama and drama in other communities in 99% of cases is just, like… the specifics of subject matter. Broad strokes tend to be the same.

Because of past trauma I’m super uncomfortable in social situations with other furries (like, I cannot do the local furmeets or things like VR Chat - FAF works for me in part because my presence here precedes the trauma). I already have social anxiety but it’s many times worse with furries. Contrast me in my late teens and twenties, where furries were pretty much the only group that I reliably had very low anxiety around. *This is a me problem.* (I mean, I guess you could make the argument that it’s a people-who-caused-the-trauma problem, but realistically they’re not anywhere near the majority of furries and my anxiety brain is ridiculous for generalizing them to all unknown furries.)

“At least I’m not as cringey as those guys over there” is not a good look, not gonna lie.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 29, 2022)

no amount of "I'm not like those other furries" is likely to make most people care, we're all dysfunctional dipshits to them


----------



## Rayd (Nov 29, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> The idea that there is an “inner circle” seems to me to be deeply flawed. If for the sake of argument we entertain the notion that such a thing exists, you’d still have practically everyone disagreeing on who belongs to it and who doesn’t, for one. Who is the arbiter of that?
> 
> It’s just people enjoying and engaging with a hobby in different ways. As with most hobbies, people will disagree on what are “proper” ways to enjoy the hobby, people will have different socialization styles which will sometimes be incompatible, and people will sometimes just have bad chemistry. Boyfriend has a few friends that grate on me to various degrees, but that doesn’t make them bad people. No matter how much they make me want to avoid them.
> 
> ...


i didn't mean "inner circle" as in an actual established group that exists, moreso using a circle as an analogy as a way to visualize those based on their level of involvement in the fandom (the center being more involved, whereas the outer edges being less)

a lot of people who relate to those kind of memes do so because more often than not, they're overwhelmed by other furries for one reason or another. they may have had countless experiences in the past where they were made uncomfortable by the typical bubbly energy of the fandom, or the bizarre, frustrating or even toxic traits that are common in large, populated furry spaces, like various websites or cons - thus they grow to tend to be more reserved when it comes to fandom participation, and opt for primarily socializing with those that feel the same way, or socializing outside the fandom. it doesn't make us judgmental or mean, we just understand our energy isn't typical for the fandom and express that feeling through.. very harmless memes. as you said, it is normal, just people enjoying the hobby in different dosages.



BooTheHamster said:


> no amount of "I'm not like those other furries" is likely to make most people care, we're all dysfunctional dipshits to them


i don't think most people post these kind of memes to express that statement


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The thing I miss is trains. I was able to get between cities in the UK and even rural locations with them.
> In the US plenty of rural locations have freight trains, but nothing for people. Even a lot of cities aren't connected.
> 
> The buses thing is just me worrying 'what if my pass gets rejected, what if I go to the wrong stop, what if I am late for work?' though.
> When I first got given my pass it didn't work properly, so I've only ridden the bus like 3 times because every time I had to explain to the operator that the pass was new and needed time to be registered.


There are a few systems that sort of work and are cheap (relatively) to use. Boston, New York City, Philadelphia, Washington, D.C. and the Eastern Virginia corridor work to some degree. Anything else will usually be AMTRAK and cost $$$ to use. Indianapolis to Oakland in a seat, not even a roomette, is too expensive. That's 54 hours(!) in a frigging seat! I can drive it straight through with the wife in 36 hours, fuel costs both ways is less than train fare one way.
Our rail system is broken and the gummint has no clue how to fix it. Even California's commuter train from the Bay Area to L.A. (now cancelled) only served those two areas and would generally bypass towns that could be stopping off points for commuters. Even the Bay Area Rapid Transit (BART) in the bay area doesn't run in the black like it should.
In the city I grew up in, a bus ride 5.4 miles from my house to work took three hours to complete, as all bus traffic in town HAS to go through the local BART station where the bus drivers take a 30 minute break. I can ride my bicycle that same distance in 45 minutes while dodging drivers that found their license in a Crackerjack box. Oddly enough, it takes an hour to drive that same distance so you could say average speed is 5.4 miles per hour.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 30, 2022)

I got a tiny paper cut and it bled everywhere for hours -_-


----------



## Rimna (Nov 30, 2022)

Man, I was hoping I could stay at this job for a couple of years until I learn accounting but it's impossible to work with this manager. Time to look for another place of employment. Hopefully this time it will pay more than 300 euros per month.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> yk that sounds awfully familiar.... "Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother’s eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? 4 How can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? 5 You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother’s eye." Matthew 7:3-5 XD... Why am I like this???


I too know way too much about the Bible despite no longer being a Christian.


----------



## JacobFlooferWoofer (Dec 1, 2022)

It feels like intense, chaotic, spiritual warfare is going on in the world right now.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 1, 2022)

JacobFlooferWoofer said:


> It feels like intense, chaotic, spiritual warfare is going on in the world right now.


If you remove the "spiritual", it will cease to be a feel.


----------



## JacobFlooferWoofer (Dec 1, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> If you remove the "spiritual", it will cease to be a feel.


I genuinely think there is something spiritual about the way things are.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i don't think most people post these kind of memes to express that statement


I would hope most people don't, because that kind of open _fremdscham_ basically hands bad actors the perfect tool to screw with your head.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 2, 2022)

Hmm I guess it should be safe to drink coffee again now, it's been 3 months?
*takes a sip and dies instnatly*

God damn it.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I got a tiny paper cut and it bled everywhere for hours -_-


It must be a sign.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> It must be a sign.


Obviously a good sign, right?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

I haven't slept in forever and my brain wont focus for one gosh dang second


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

I just got an alert about two guys with guns just 30 mins away from me. 

Fun.


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I just got an alert about two guys with guns just 30 mins away from me.
> 
> Fun.


Stab em.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> Stab em.


Then I'd have to drive a half hour and find them just to stab them.>:T


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

My pump stopped pumping water.


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Then I'd have to drive a half hour and find them just to stab them.>:T


I think you're up to to it, but then again, lazy.


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> My pump stopped pumping water.


Then churn it harder.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I just got an alert about two guys with guns just 30 mins away from me.
> 
> Fun.


I would be grabbing a armory XD


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> I think you're up to to it, but then again, lazy.


I'm a very lazy psychopath.XD


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I'm a very lazy psychopath.XD


Yes I can see it now, *Ms Howl lays on her couch, she sees some victims walk by her door and shouts out "Aye! Aye-Yo, Fall on my knife! I don't wanna get up!"*


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I would be grabbing a armory XD


We don't got none of that over here in Canada.

These guys ain't even supposed to have anything above a hunting riffle in the first place and even then they can't just walk around with it.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> Yes I can see it now> *Ms Howl lays on her couch, she sees some victims walk by her door and shout out "Aye! Aye-Yo, Fall on my knife! I don't wanna get up!"*


Hey, if it works it works.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> We don't got none of that over here in Canada.
> 
> These guys ain't even supposed to have anything above a hunting riffle in the first place and even then they can't just walk around with it.


Thats gonna be a change XD cuz Im from Texas... the land of a entire world power in a single state XD


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Thats gonna be a change XD cuz Im from Texas... the land of a entire world power in a single state XD


Yeah closest thing we've got to a Texas over here is Alberta: home of fake cowboys, lies about being rat free and now attempts to stop being part of the country.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 2, 2022)

Ow. I went out to get a chai (there was a Black Friday sale on the coffee shop’s “get a drink from this list every two hours” monthly subscription, so I got a month of it because even if I’m not comfortable sitting in it’s at least motivation to take a daily walk) and within like… a minute or two of getting outside, one side of the back of my neck turned to stone.

No idea what I did to set it off, but fuuuck it hurts.

Also, Galatea is an utter poop publishing platform. Annual subscription is almost $60, buying individual chapters of books is 10 “points” per chapter, and points are… not cheap. They do have a discounted “buy the whole book” rate that would _almost_ get you two books for $25 (provided all books are the same price, which I don’t know whether they are). Yes, it’s 100 chapters, but they’re not long chapters. Like, $12.50 is more than a big publisher mass market paperback and more than half the price of an indie/self published paperback. For an ebook that can only be read in their app. 

Without paying, I have to wait 6 hours between chapters, with the countdown far as I can tell starting when I hit “next chapter,” not when I load the latest unlocked chapter. 

I can’t find numbers on what they pay their authors, but according to this interview and other bits and pieces I can find, they’re not exactly sounding like a gift from the Muses. Just the fact that they seem to actively keep work out of other sales channels than their app is shady as hell.

Like, if there was a paperback version of this book I’d consider putting it on my wishlist. (Maybe. There’s some editing WTFs going on here and there, including the story referring back to bits that were cut.) If I was more of an ebook person I’d maybe toss a few dollars at that. But these prices? Nope.

I guess I just have to put up with this book taking like… a literal month to read. And then second verse same as the first with its sequel(s).


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Ow. I went out to get a chai (there was a Black Friday sale on the coffee shop’s “get a drink from this list every two hours” monthly subscription, so I got a month of it because even if I’m not comfortable sitting in it’s at least motivation to take a daily walk) and within like… a minute or two of getting outside, one side of the back of my neck turned to stone.
> 
> No idea what I did to set it off, but fuuuck it hurts.
> 
> ...


are you a author? I have resources I caan send you


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> My pump stopped pumping water.





Daurvn said:


> Then churn it harder.


That's not going to be fun to fix, you do know he literally lives in Siberia and it's winter right..LOL


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> That's not going to be fun to fix, you do know he literally lives in Siberia and it's winter right..LOL


Why would I know that?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

I think if you go to his page it says he lives there?? LOL I was just stating the fact that that's going to be a b*tch to fix


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I think if you go to his page it says he lives there?? LOL I was just stating the fact that that's going to be a b*tch to fix


Oh no, I agree, that would suck, but I also have a healthy scepticism of anything online, nor do I take anything online too seriously, that's what reality's for


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I think if you go to his page it says he lives there?? LOL I was just stating the fact that that's going to be a b*tch to fix


XD I read that wrong... I thought it said "B*tch Fox" and I was about to be like "AY"


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> are you a author? I have resources I caan send you


I dabble with writing but I haven’t really finished anything in ages. Husband writes and has actually had a couple of stories published.

I’m mostly bitching about Galatea as a reader, though from what I can find they’re not all that writer-friendly, either. Don’t begrudge authors pay for their work, but everything I can find suggests they’re not getting a great deal, either.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> XD I read that wrong... I thought it said "B*tch Fox" and I was about to be like "AY"


Nah you cool lol


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I just got an alert about two guys with guns just 30 mins away from me.
> 
> Fun.


Stay safe.  I conceal carry now in my purse.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I dabble with writing but I haven’t really finished anything in ages. Husband writes and has actually had a couple of stories published.
> 
> I’m mostly bitching about Galatea as a reader, though from what I can find they’re not all that writer-friendly, either. Don’t begrudge authors pay for their work, but everything I can find suggests they’re not getting a great deal, either.


use Lulu publishing for publishing... its self publish and they sell on Amazon and such


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Stay safe.  I conceal carry now in my purse.


I'll be fine. Most likely.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 2, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I dabble with writing but I haven’t really finished anything in ages. Husband writes and has actually had a couple of stories published.
> 
> I’m mostly bitching about Galatea as a reader, though from what I can find they’re not all that writer-friendly, either. Don’t begrudge authors pay for their work, but everything I can find suggests they’re not getting a great deal, either.


You should get back into it.  For muttcat. And also so I have something new, different, and interesting to read.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> That's not going to be fun to fix, you do know he literally lives in Siberia and it's winter right..LOL


It's not that bad. The pump is in the boiler room. Nevertheless, over the past three years, it has already broken down...three times? I just see how shitty the quality of a rubber pear that pumps water is. I was lucky that there were a couple of liters left in the water heater.

We're just fucking tired of everything breaking down At the end of autumn, we realized that our chimney had burned. It replacement was supposed to cost $1,000. An exorbitant amount. We tried to collect it, but in the end we decided that we would continue to use old it, because we already have debts. We examined the chimney and, it seems, the inner pipe is in order. I check the burned-out areas occasionally, but so far everything is fine. The electric stove also does not work well, and I often use a camping, gas stove. Now the pump. Fucking life.
They'll bring me a bottle of water tomorrow, and maybe they'll fix the pump. Don't know.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You should get back into it.  For muttcat. And also so I have something new, different, and interesting to read.


Last thing I finished was one of those things that need trigger warnings. And, uh... so is most of what's rattling around my brain wanting to be written, too, tbh. Apparently I'm incapable of writing unless I get to make my characters' lives miserable.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> It's not that bad. The pump is in the boiler room. Nevertheless, over the past three years, it has already broken down...three times? I just see how shitty the quality of a rubber pear that pumps water is. I was lucky that there were a couple of liters left in the water heater.
> 
> We're just fucking tired of everything breaking down At the end of autumn, we realized that our chimney had burned. It replacement was supposed to cost $1,000. An exorbitant amount. We tried to collect it, but in the end we decided that we would continue to use old it, because we already have debts. We examined the chimney and, it seems, the inner pipe is in order. I check the burned-out areas occasionally, but so far everything is fine. The electric stove also does not work well, and I often use a camping, gas stove. Now the pump. Fucking life.
> They'll bring me a bottle of water tomorrow, and maybe they'll fix the pump. Don't know.


Do you happen to know exactly what part of the pump failed? I'm taking a stab in the dark here and saying it's a motor if it's just dead as a stone (not making any noise).


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Do you happen to know exactly what part of the pump failed? I'm taking a stab in the dark here and saying it's a motor if it's just dead as a stone (not making any noise).


No, no. I am sure that the problem is AGAIN in the torn rubber pear (Or a bag if that's clearer). It is literally the only thing that puts the pump out of order. In addition, the motor is running and trying to pump water.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> No, no. I am sure that the problem is AGAIN in the torn rubber pear (Or a bag if that's clearer). It is literally the only thing that puts the pump out of order. In addition, the motor is running and trying to pump water.


Oh, I see.  If the malfunctioning part is rubber, wonder if the cold is taking its toll and making it really brittle.  Do you have really hard water or anything like that?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Oh, I see. If the malfunctioning part is rubber, wonder if the cold is taking its toll and making it really brittle. Do you have really hard water or anything like that?


Yes, my water is really hard. but the fact is that I have been living here for more than 10 years, and there have not been such frequent breakdowns before. My grandfather also complained that his pump began to require repairs more often, although his water is soft. I am sure that this is a disgusting quality of spare parts.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Yes, my water is really hard. but the fact is that I have been living here for more than 10 years, and there have not been such frequent breakdowns before. My grandfather also complained that his pump began to require repairs more often, although his water is soft. I am sure that this is a disgusting quality of spare parts.


Highly likely, especially with machinery components lately (I've already had to help people source replacement fasteners because the bolts/nuts/etc that came with their product were so atrociously bad they broke during assembly).  The fact that the water doesn't seem to be a factor pretty much leaves the problem as crappy component quality.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> It's not that bad. The pump is in the boiler room. Nevertheless, over the past three years, it has already broken down...three times? I just see how shitty the quality of a rubber pear that pumps water is. I was lucky that there were a couple of liters left in the water heater.
> 
> We're just fucking tired of everything breaking down At the end of autumn, we realized that our chimney had burned. It replacement was supposed to cost $1,000. An exorbitant amount. We tried to collect it, but in the end we decided





quoting_mungo said:


> Last thing I finished was one of those things that need trigger warnings. And, uh... so is most of what's rattling around my brain wanting to be written, too, tbh. Apparently I'm incapable of writing unless I get to make my characters' lives miserable.


A friend of mine, Linnea, would say that's awesome and kinda the point.

I just ate part of a red crayon because of a Marine comment by our waiter.  My kids are tormenting this young man.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> A friend of mine, Linnea, would say that's awesome and kinda the point.
> 
> I just ate part of a red crayon because of a Marine comment by our waiter.  My kids are tormenting this young man.


Green ones are better for you tbh


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 3, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I just got an alert about two guys with guns just 30 mins away from me.
> 
> Fun.


Heh, this type of BS is several times a week, less than ten blocks from my house. I now open carry a Ruger Redhawk .44 Magnum in a shoulder holster. I'm usually given a *very* wide berth at the grocery store.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 3, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Heh, this type of BS is several times a week, less than ten blocks from my house. I now open carry a Ruger Redhawk .44 Magnum in a shoulder holster. I'm usually given a *very* wide berth at the grocery store.


...Bit overkill, innit? I mean I know Gary is scary as fuck and all but do you anticipate being attacked by a bear in the supermarket?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 3, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> ...Bit overkill, innit?


Not one bit. You're not the first one to say that, either. I used to carry a snub nose .38 Spl Colt Detective or Smith Model 10, a Colt Officer's model in .38 Super and sometimes a Kimber Micro in .45acp. That was up until the little punks started shooting up the town.

Every little punk jackwagon gangbanger in town carries a 9mm and a shiv. I carry for effect and even those same punks give me a wide berth. I use Cor-Bon Glaser rounds in my carry pieces, even my favorite little Makarov 9mm. The only thing is, the Glaser rounds are so hard to get right now.

<rant ahead>
People here wouldn't have to carry in self defense if the fukkin' police department would do their job. We have what seem like weekly shootings about ten blocks from me with a gray or silver Caddy that flies by my house right after we hear shots fired. I know exactly where that Caddy driver lives but the cops won't do a fukkin' thing about it. They're too afraid of causing a race riot here in town. Those are the Chief's own words.
</rant>


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> ...Bit overkill, innit? I mean I know Gary is scary as fuck and all but do you anticipate being attacked by a bear in the supermarket?


 Gary's not that bad, lived/worked near it <10-15 miles most of my life, there's much worse parts in Chicago, there's uppity neighborhoods now in Gary


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 3, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Green ones are better for you tbh


Gotta make sure you eat your greens!


----------



## Woozle (Dec 3, 2022)

I wish I could be as interested in other people as much as I'm interested in myself. I'm so self-obsessed.

Then again, when I meet someone I find really interesting I get TOO obsessed and bother them until they tell me to piss off. I can be such a creep.






I shouldn't say too much. I've gotten myself into some weird situations.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 3, 2022)

TFW you get an intense desire to listen to a song, but can only barely remember a few chords and no words, so Google is no good. ;_;

What’s that song that I remembered in the shower? I’m having trouble even remembering the few chords now after badly mangling the intro to _The Black Parade_. 

Hm-hm-hmhmhm-_hmmm_ _hmmm_-hmhm-hm-hm-hmm

Goddammit.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 3, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Green ones are better for you tbh


I can confirm a green one did get involved and I did call it salad.

Fam was laughing and apparently it is a sign of aggressive behavior.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 3, 2022)

what is it about christmas time that makes me yearn for romance so much when literally the entire rest of the year i couldn't care less about being alone

fuck awwwfffffff feelings


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I use Cor-Bon *Glaser* rounds in my carry pieces, even my favorite little Makarov 9mm. The only thing is, the Glaser rounds are so hard to get right now.


....well, there's certainly no doubt about you trying to be serious about the self-defense uses of personal carry and only hitting what you're aiming at, if you're using rounds that work on principles similar to shotgun shells.

Unfortunately my only experience with anything close to that type of round is someone trying something similar in .22 (obviously not a Cor-Bon product, and besides, last I checked .22 is for small game not self-defense), and said bullets weren't even enough to put down a snake.  So maybe I don't fully get it.


----------



## Regret (Dec 3, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> ...Bit overkill, innit? I mean I know Gary is scary as fuck and all but do you anticipate being attacked by a bear in the supermarket?


Gary really isn’t that scary anymore.  Twenty to thirty years ago sure, maybe even ten years ago but nowadays it’s just a hollowed out husk of what it once was.  There are good parts to the city and is ever so slowly being revitalized in some areas but the internet overdramatized how bad it truly is by clinging to outdated information.  I’m not saying that it’s a nice place, it’s just not as bad as people online think it is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2022)

Cut my finger slicing bread because I'm an idiot. 

My hands are useless. It's a good thing my job relies on brains most of the time. 

I think I'm quite good at cooking and art, and those require coordination, but honestly it's such an uphill battle to use my hands for anything.


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 3, 2022)

I guess I am a little frustrated that my responsibilities IRL is holding me back from doing creative projects. I ended up getting quite frustrated cuz I don't feel like I can start a conversation with my close friend on the RP forum I came from without starting or participating in a RP, I really do miss that friend... it has been...I think a few years already since I basically became just a lurker on that forum. It is hard to feel like not able to talk to them directly even though I literally had been stalking their profile all the time just to check their activities routinely......

I am not sure if they know how much I cherish them as a friend. But I guess I can kinda vent it out here...

It's actually one of the main reasons that made me wanna try to explore other forums instead, I guess I am just frustrated and want some time off there to get out of the loop for a bit... (and of course, I can embrace my 'furriness' fully here I guess haha, which I had kept suppressed in that other online space)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 3, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Cut my finger slicing bread because I'm an idiot.
> 
> My hands are useless. It's a good thing my job relies on brains most of the time.
> 
> I think I'm quite good at cooking and art, and those require coordination, but honestly it's such an uphill battle to use my hands for anything.


You're not alone. Boyfriend almost forbid me from slicing bagels on my own back when I ate those regularly, because every few times I'd end up cutting myself. It's not my fault knives are sharp! 

I'm refraining from making inappropriate comments about using your hands. >.>


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> You're not alone. Boyfriend almost forbid me from slicing bagels on my own back when I ate those regularly, because every few times I'd end up cutting myself. It's not my fault knives are sharp!
> 
> I'm refraining from making inappropriate comments about using your hands. >.>


Use lotion.  Maybe two hands.


----------



## Foxridley (Dec 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> You're not alone. Boyfriend almost forbid me from slicing bagels on my own back when I ate those regularly, because every few times I'd end up cutting myself. It's not my fault knives are sharp!
> 
> I'm refraining from making inappropriate comments about using your hands. >.>


I had to read that a few times before I got what you were saying.
Read it as "slicing bagles on my own back" like you were using your back as a cutting board.


In my defense, I am _not_ feeling good today.


----------



## Regret (Dec 3, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> I had to read that a few times before I got what you were saying.
> Read it as "slicing bagles on my own back" like you were using your back as a cutting board.
> 
> 
> I my defense, I am _not_ feeling good today.


Thank God I am not alone in that regard.  For a brief moment there I thought I finally went completely insane.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 3, 2022)

One of these days I'll simply delete all my online accounts, sell everything I own and disappear somewhere far from civilization. Everyone I know is a part of a caste I do not belong to. I drift further apart each day. The fact that I do not belong is proven again and again and again.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> One of these days I'll simply delete all my online accounts, sell everything I own and disappear somewhere far from civilization. Everyone I know is a part of a caste I do not belong to. I drift further apart each day. The fact that I do not belong is proven again and again and again.


Join the hermit caste. It's great here. And you don't have to destroy your past if you don't really want to. No fees and requirements.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 3, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> I had to read that a few times before I got what you were saying.
> Read it as "slicing bagles on my own back" like you were using your back as a cutting board.
> 
> 
> In my defense, I am _not_ feeling good today.


If I were to do _that_ boyfriend would definitely ban me from bagel-cutting! XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> One of these days I'll simply delete all my online accounts, sell everything I own and disappear somewhere far from civilization. Everyone I know is a part of a caste I do not belong to. I drift further apart each day. The fact that I do not belong is proven again and again and again.


Finding a place where you can feel at home is integral to us, being a part of something and feeling safe. Many times it is hard to find this place. But I know that forever and always you will always belong with me. You are my friend, I care for you and will be there whenever I can for you.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

Does anyone here have VPN experience?

Because I finally, FINALLY found a situation where I might be able to justify using the software (I can't modify the NAT on my router and there's a game I want to play that requires something other than restricted NAT) and I'd like some pointers.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Also, Galatea is an utter poop publishing platform. Annual subscription is almost $60, buying individual chapters of books is 10 “points” per chapter, and points are… not cheap. They do have a discounted “buy the whole book” rate that would _almost_ get you two books for $25 (provided all books are the same price, which I don’t know whether they are). Yes, it’s 100 chapters, but they’re not long chapters. Like, $12.50 is more than a big publisher mass market paperback and more than half the price of an indie/self published paperback. For an ebook that can only be read in their app.


I discovered why the “buy the whole book” rate was as low as it was. It wasn’t. 
It’s literally just a way to pay 10 points per (remaining) chapter in one go, and I’d missed that the 100 chapters were split into three “books” of 30-ish chapters each.

So the full story would be upwards of $50. I wouldn’t pay that for a hardback! 

All the best to the writers who actually do well on the platform, but no love on the publisher’s business model. If you pay for individual chapters you’re paying way over market price for comparable products. If you pay for their subscription you probably won’t get permanent access to the books you read.

I’m like… I shouldn’t get this annoyed by this. But it’s irritating that this company has somehow managed to make bank off of this, both because it’s screwing readers with its pricing model and because it’s probably not giving its authors a much better deal.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 3, 2022)

my mental health took a dive after several anxiety attacks today


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 3, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> All the best to the writers who actually do well on the platform, but no love on the publisher’s business model. If you pay for individual chapters you’re paying way over market price for comparable products. If you pay for their subscription you probably won’t get permanent access to the books you read.


The next stage. You should be able to read the page in a minute, if you haven't, the chapter starts over!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> my mental health took a dive after several anxiety attacks today


*feels today*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Does anyone here have VPN experience?
> 
> Because I finally, FINALLY found a situation where I might be able to justify using the software (I can't modify the NAT on my router and there's a game I want to play that requires something other than restricted NAT) and I'd like some pointers.











						How to Change Your NAT Type to Open (3 Easy Methods)
					

Having a router with a strict NAT Type can ruin online gaming. Find out how to troubleshoot your connection problems and open your NAT Type.




					www.top10vpn.com
				




it really depends what's doing the translation.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 3, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> my mental health took a dive after several anxiety attacks today


My sympathies.  It takes forever to get a doc as well who actually understands.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 3, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> The next stage. You should be able to read the page in a minute, if you haven't, the chapter starts over!


Haha! Doesn’t take many minutes to read a “chapter,” I can tell you that much. Never timed myself reading, but I’m faster than most people I’ve read over the shoulder of. XD


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 3, 2022)

It cracks me up, sometimes, when people more interested in appearing to be good than actually being good drop their mask.  Especially when they know the mask dropped long enough for you to see their real face.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 3, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> It cracks me up, sometimes, when people more interested in appearing to be good than actually being good drop their mask.


Well, at least you'll know they're fake.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 3, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Well, at least you'll know they're fake.


Now, yes, I certainly do.  A lot of things also make much more sense.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....well, there's certainly no doubt about you trying to be serious about the self-defense uses of personal carry and only hitting what you're aiming at, if you're using rounds that work on principles similar to shotgun shells.
> 
> Unfortunately my only experience with anything close to that type of round is someone trying something similar in .22 (obviously not a Cor-Bon product, and besides, last I checked .22 is for small game not self-defense), and said bullets weren't even enough to put down a snake.  So maybe I don't fully get it.


You're thinking of what we call "Snake Shot." It's basically a little plastic capsule with 1/15 oz #12 shot for the .22lr, the .22WMR is 1/8 oz #12 in it. Found in .22lr & .22WMR. Good for snakes, not so good for squirrels and bigger for some reason. Not for self defense. Even for varmints, you have to be at very close, almost touching range with it.

And a big shout out to @BooTheHamster for his edit. I don't live in Gary, in fact I'm half an hour from Indy. NO fracking way I would live in Gary, since it's probably the worst city in the USA right now. I carry because our cops (will not call them policemen because the do not police) do not do their job. We had another drive by about two hours ago and yes, that silver Caddy went flying by the house within twenty seconds.
I was carrying the big piece because I'm sick of this shit. Someone got jacked in the grocery store parking lot yesterday, so that makes all four grocery stores in town, All the McDonalds, most of the Dollar Trees, one CVS and one Walgreens. That's happened all in the last two months. Can't hide inside forever because Wally*Mart rarely gets a delivery order right. At the next city council meeting, the residents in my neighborhood watch area plan to call out the mayor on this shit.


Rimna said:


> One of these days I'll simply delete all my online accounts, sell everything I own and disappear somewhere far from civilization. Everyone I know is a part of a caste I do not belong to. I drift further apart each day. The fact that I do not belong is proven again and again and again.


Move here and join the homeless, we have PROGRAMS!! Free food morning and night, job hunt assistance and if you're working, they can get you a bed to sleep in and set you up with programs that give you money to supplement your regular earnings.


quoting_mungo said:


> I discovered why the “buy the whole book” rate was as low as it was. It wasn’t.
> It’s literally just a way to pay 10 points per (remaining) chapter in one go, and I’d missed that the 100 chapters were split into three “books” of 30-ish chapters each.
> 
> So the full story would be upwards of $50. I wouldn’t pay that for a hardback!
> ...


That business model appalls me. make good scratch by writing six paragraph chapters, charge too much for each chapter, make bank. That is gouging in my book.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 3, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Move here and join the homeless, we have PROGRAMS!! Free food morning and night, job hunt assistance and if you're working, they can get you a bed to sleep in and set you up with programs that give you money to supplement your regular earnings.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 4, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> NO fracking way I would live in Gary, since it's probably the worst city in the USA right now.


I'd actually kick that dubious honor to either Oakland or Flint.  Gary's becoming a Romero zombie, Oakland's like one of those fast headcrab-zombies from HL2.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 4, 2022)

Well, Oakland is just one giant homeless encampment right now. Anyone smart would sell their place and leave while they still can.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 4, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> That business model appalls me. make good scratch by writing six paragraph chapters, charge too much for each chapter, make bank. That is gouging in my book.


It absolutely is, but I put the entire blame there on the publisher. The interview with the author who used to be signed with their parent label that I linked earlier in the thread makes it pretty clear Galatea is to writing what that one website (my memory is shit, it’s one of the current big 2-3 sites that host large numbers of comics) is to webcomics. Deliver “episodes” frequently, make numbers, and if you don’t make the cut, well… 

Like, you _could_ argue that the authors are complicit, I suppose, but… what’re they gonna do? It’s where their fanbase is, particularly if they’re one of the success stories. There’s a lot of big promises dangled, and very little transparency in terms of how many authors actually get to that point. (“Some writers make <amount>” sounds great if you don’t have the life experience to realize that those writers will be a small, prolific minority.)


----------



## Rimna (Dec 4, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Move here and join the homeless, we have PROGRAMS!! Free food morning and night, job hunt assistance and if you're working, they can get you a bed to sleep in and set you up with programs that give you money to supplement your regular earnings.



I can't leave my home while my parents are still alive. I will never forgive myself if I abandon them. But I am not much help here like this either.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 4, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I can't leave my home while my parents are still alive. I will never forgive myself if I abandon them. But I am not much help here like this either.



I feel like I ended up doing that to mine. They can't access some rooms of their house because of hoarding, have no hot water, and manage a variety of disabilities and medical problems.

I don't know whether I can forgive myself for not staying to try to help them. In some ways though they cannot be helped and I owed it to myself to at least try to have a normal life. I'm not _going to _have one at this point, but I can try.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 4, 2022)

The definition of "normal life" means less and less every day tbh

There's certainly some degree of dysfunction present in a lot of situations but that's not necessarily abnormal anymore if it ever was


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 4, 2022)

Wheee I started getting a headache around like 5:30-6 pm. It was pretty ignorable for a while, but then decided to ramp up pretty steeply.

Feeling wretched. Like, it’s just pain, at the end of the day, but it’s really obnoxious.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 4, 2022)

Someone hacked my Steam account.  Again.  Then changed the password.  I cannot get support to terminate the account at all or get it back as the account is super old.   Oh well, back to the joys of irritant customer service.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 4, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Someone hacked my Steam account. Again. Then changed the password. I cannot get support to terminate the account at all or get it back as the account is super old. Oh well, back to the joys of irritant customer service.


Always keep receipts purchased games. My account was quickly returned because it was presented.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 4, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Customer service employees follow a template set by retards who look at spreadsheets and think that's how the world works. If you keep copies of your receipts/invoices(the older, the better), and you are writing to them from the account's original email, and original location, and you can provide a good history of account changes - names, locations, etc, you have a good chance of getting the account back.


Actually... if you have access to the account's email, you should be able to request a password reset without contacting customer service. If your account's email is changed, then you may have bigger issues.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 4, 2022)

I decided to use some of my savings to put towards a 200$ monitor.
The colors are terrible.
Compared to my other monitor, it's darker and yellowy and everything is wavy/colors move. Tinkering with calibration and even matching the settings of the other monitor does nothing.

But it's not too much of a loss. I just wanted it mainly for throwing up refs and things while I try and get my creative wheels turning again.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 4, 2022)

Guts are doing jumping jacks and feels like a drill bit is lodged in my skull.  Excedrin for the symptoms and something else entirely for the cause I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 4, 2022)

I have very little white wool left. It doesn't look like it's enough right now:C


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 4, 2022)

I just want to have a cat of my own again, but I live in a group home so...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 4, 2022)

Nazis ruin everything, fuck
It has been brought to my attention that the name I use for music, Woelfinnacht, happens to be very similar to a Greek band of neonazis called Wolfnacht

I don't want to change my name but at the same time, I have to if I want to avoid some people inevitably losing their shit over a coincidence and accusing me of being a nazi


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I don't want to change my name but at the same time, I have to if I want to avoid some people inevitably losing their shit over a coincidence and accusing me of being a nazi


There can always be a jerk who will accuse you of something because he knew a fraudster/murderer or any other scoundrel with a SIMILAR nickname. And oh my God, you could be the namesake of some serial killer. How could you?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 4, 2022)

I just slept for 6hours because I dont sleep at night... Insnomnias a bitch


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 4, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I just slept for 6hours because I dont sleep at night... Insnomnias a bitch





https://imgur.com/3l7oleC


----------



## Rayd (Dec 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Someone hacked my Steam account.  Again.  Then changed the password.  I cannot get support to terminate the account at all or get it back as the account is super old.   Oh well, back to the joys of irritant customer service.


i know some companies are more willing to work with you if you give them unorthodox information to confirm the account is yours, like past billing information you used on the account, full name, describing your purchase history, pins to settings, and what you were doing on the account the last time you remembered being on it. you could also try telling them what friends you were talking to last, and what you've said to them (if you message through steam, that is.)

that's how i got one of my accounts back after losing my ability to unlock 2 factor authentication on it, and them saying there was nothing they could do for me. i winged it and gave them an entire wall of random irrelevant info that tied the account back to me, and they gave me it back.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 5, 2022)

Well there's an accounting course starting next month. I have to pass an exam first in order to be able to sign up for it.
I hope I can do it. Here goes nothing.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 5, 2022)

Lifes a Bitch


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i know some companies are more willing to work with you if you give them unorthodox information to confirm the account is yours, like past billing information you used on the account, full name, describing your purchase history, pins to settings, and what you were doing on the account the last time you remembered being on it. you could also try telling them what friends you were talking to last, and what you've said to them (if you message through steam, that is.)
> 
> that's how i got one of my accounts back after losing my ability to unlock 2 factor authentication on it, and them saying there was nothing they could do for me. i winged it and gave them an entire wall of random irrelevant info that tied the account back to me, and they gave me it back.


Piggybacking on this (all good examples), if you’ve paid for Steam purchases by PayPal in the past using the email address tied to your PayPal to contact them (if contact is through email) might also be helpful, since that means there’s an established link between your Steam account and the email address.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 5, 2022)

I have a sex phobia.

I'm 34 and still very much a virgin. I plan to remain as such. The possible damage that having sex would inflict upon my sanity means it isn't worth the risk. I'm just too fragile.

I've had relationships with men but my reluctance to engage in sexual activity has lead to the end of every relationship I've ever been in.

Why is sex so damn necessary? I feel fearful and suspicious when a guy wants me for sex. Why can't we just cuddle and kiss and emotionally support each other? Sex is messy and dangerous. I don't want it. I don't want to want it.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 5, 2022)

Sometimes I wanna cry but I tend to be picky in order to 'allow' myself to shed tears.
I can't think of anyone who deserves to waste time watching me cry, and I can't even be sure if there's anything truly worth crying for, yet I feel something.

Lately I haven't cried and my heart hurts. But thank heavens I can get rid of such while I'm focusing on stuffs.

And thanks to this thread being here for me now, at least I could vent!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 5, 2022)

Woozle said:


> Sex is messy and dangerous. I don't want it. I don't want to want it.


Quite a lot of asexuals, you can try to meet someone.
Yes, in general, I have to say that as an asexual, I see (and hear, among other things) that it's easier for people to interact with me. They are not afraid to talk about something personal and be open, because they know that I will not try to flirt with them. It's convenient, both for me and for them. It's good to feel safe.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm finally finished my extended hours 
But I developed a sore as a consequence. 
It hurts very much. 
This is so stupid 
why


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 5, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I have a sex phobia.
> 
> I'm 34 and still very much a virgin. I plan to remain as such. The possible damage that having sex would inflict upon my sanity means it isn't worth the risk. I'm just too fragile.
> 
> ...


That's so sad, that it's cost you relationships. I'm sorry. I don't know that I have any concrete advice, but if you haven't already, maybe look around ace (asexual) spaces for dating advice/as a dating pool. There's absolutely sex-repulsed alloromantic asexuals out there, and that might be who you need to be looking for?
It's not _my_ community, but I have seen enough indicators out there that I can confidently say that ace spectrum-specific communities exist, and might hold good advice and support for you.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 5, 2022)

The world is big… and that makes me feel small. I always knew that given the gravity of the universe I was minuscule but I guess I always felt I could be my own gravity on my little scale world. I could say something nice, I could make somebody feel good, I can give some advice for this stupid thing. But people will always go back to feeling back, somebkdy will just go right back to feeling bad and no matter how good or well meaning my advice is it’s never enough. 
I strive to be a force for good, to show the world I am here and I wanna change it and make it better, yet I simply cannot. I can’t help the people I care about in an actual meaningful way. And to be honest if I died tomorrow none of the people I talk to here will likely know anything is wrong until like two days after. None of them will know what happened, I could be dead I could have just slilently quit. The fragility of the social system I have been calling upon for over two years now isn’t stable. And it sucks. We all come and go and aren’t none the wiser. Friends change as they drift apart or one grows ti hate the other it’s just bleh. I had always wanted to share about my misgivings in life to either help others going through the same or to make others feel better but it’s only been a place for me to get more hurt. People sauing ‘well I helped with this, now you owe me’ or taking something j was complaining about and like using tbag to make decisions for me… jt sucks. I’m a vulnerable person and it keeps biting me in the ass, I wanna stop but tbh I doubt I will be able to

Dunno what I was trying to say so I was just saying things.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 5, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> The world is big… and that makes me feel small. I always knew that given the gravity of the universe I was minuscule but I guess I always felt I could be my own gravity on my little scale world. I could say something nice, I could make somebody feel good, I can give some advice for this stupid thing. But people will always go back to feeling back, somebkdy will just go right back to feeling bad and no matter how good or well meaning my advice is it’s never enough.
> I strive to be a force for good, to show the world I am here and I wanna change it and make it better, yet I simply cannot. I can’t help the people I care about in an actual meaningful way. And to be honest if I died tomorrow none of the people I talk to here will likely know anything is wrong until like two days after. None of them will know what happened, I could be dead I could have just slilently quit. The fragility of the social system I have been calling upon for over two years now isn’t stable. And it sucks. We all come and go and aren’t none the wiser. Friends change as they drift apart or one grows ti hate the other it’s just bleh. I had always wanted to share about my misgivings in life to either help others going through the same or to make others feel better but it’s only been a place for me to get more hurt. People sauing ‘well I helped with this, now you owe me’ or taking something j was complaining about and like using tbag to make decisions for me… jt sucks. I’m a vulnerable person and it keeps biting me in the ass, I wanna stop but tbh I doubt I will be able to
> 
> Dunno what I was trying to say so I was just saying things.



It sucks but you'll start noticing these traits of abuse a lot easier, sadly, the more you experience it.  The silver lining is that you'll know how to protect yourself and establish healthy boundaries and can help give pointers to those who end up experiencing the same things!

Straight up, if someone thinks they're entitled to your time and energy because they 'did you a favor' and treat your interactions like transactions, that _friend_ probably has a different definition on what a friend really is... (I'd honestly stop associating with them but I'm cruel and impatient like that)

Try and find your balance between helping others and helping yourself. After all, total selflessness and sacrifice just makes it easier for the greedy ones to continue their legacy of abuse.


----------



## Thetallfish (Dec 5, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> It cracks me up, sometimes, when people more interested in appearing to be good than actually being good drop their mask.  Especially when they know the mask dropped long enough for you to see their real face.


Big oof. I've experienced this in a major way with my ex. She was so sweet and nice when we first got together, but after the second month it was just down hill. I was the one to blame for everything, nothing was ever her fault. She really fucked me up, and hurt me.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 5, 2022)

Thetallfish said:


> Big oof. I've experienced this in a major way with my ex. She was so sweet and nice when we first got together, but after the second month it was just down hill. I was the one to blame for everything, nothing was ever her fault. She really fucked me up, and hurt me.


I think the worst part for me is that the warning signs were always there, and I was stubbornly ignoring them or attributing them to my own flaws, or just clinging to the idea that I was capable of things I clearly was not.

I should have tapped out much, much sooner, but lol I'm a fucking dumbass (at least when it comes to people).


----------



## Thetallfish (Dec 5, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I think the worst part for me is that the warning signs were always there, and I was stubbornly ignoring them or attributing them to my own flaws, or just clinging to the idea that I was capable of things I clearly was not.
> 
> I should have tapped out much, much sooner, but lol I'm a fucking dumbass.


I get where your coming from. I should have seen the signs of things going sour; but TBH it was my first real relationship. I didn't really know what to expect. We had some great times, but there was always something wrong. Like if her friend upset her, I'd take the brunt of her anger, or she was allowed to talk to other dudes and I was expected to be ok with it, but if I talked to a girl that wasn't her god help me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 5, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I think the worst part for me is that the warning signs were always there, and I was stubbornly ignoring them or attributing them to my own flaws, or just clinging to the idea that I was capable of things I clearly was not.
> 
> I should have tapped out much, much sooner, but lol I'm a fucking dumbass.



Right in the feels.

For me, I convinced myself the reason why I was miserable and alone is because I was too 'strict'. I needed to be 'fun' and 'let loose' like everyone else and ease my impossibly high standards...

Shoulda dropped his ass the first minute I felt something was off cause all he did was try to drain my soul. )8<


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Right in the feels.
> 
> For me, I convinced myself the reason why I was miserable and alone is because I was too 'strict'. I needed to be 'fun' and 'let loose' like everyone else and ease my impossibly high standards...
> 
> Shoulda dropped his ass the first minute I felt something was off cause all he did was try to drain my soul. )8<


Rule 1: Narcs lie.
Rule 2: Narcs are INCAPABLE of love.  See 1 if they claim otherwise.
Rule 3: The best way to deal with narcs is to go no contact.  No exceptions, ever.

They will learn your boundaries so they can violate them.  They will remember every single thing you did and it will be held against you the moment you have a problem with something they're doing.  You won't convince them they're doing something wrong, that isn't even part of their mental calculus, so cut your damn losses and cut contact.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 6, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Rule 1: Narcs lie.
> Rule 2: Narcs are INCAPABLE of love.  See 1 if they claim otherwise.
> Rule 3: The best way to deal with narcs is to go no contact.  No exceptions, ever.
> 
> They will learn your boundaries so they can violate them.  They will remember every single thing you did and it will be held against you the moment you have a problem with something they're doing.  You won't convince them they're doing something wrong, that isn't even part of their mental calculus, so cut your damn losses and cut contact.



100%!  

The two people I dated always played the amnesia game. "Whaaat? I don't remember doing that but I'm sorry if I did???" Bullshit. )8<


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 6, 2022)

It's frostbutt time again :'D


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The two people I dated always played the amnesia game. "Whaaat? I don't remember doing that but I'm sorry if I did???" Bullshit. )8<


I genuinely feel terrible when I have to deliver that line. From me, it's 100% sincere, though - my memory is absolutely atrocious. Compounded by the fact that my brain will gladly create false memories that I then have to figure out were false.
But it's pretty obvious when people routinely "don't remember" things that are inconvenient to them. My dad used to do it all the time; thankfully he's gotten a bit better about it over the years (or maybe it's just me not living with parents' anymore meaning he's got less opportunity to do/say things to "not remember" later).


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 6, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Rule 1: Narcs lie.
> Rule 2: Narcs are INCAPABLE of love.  See 1 if they claim otherwise.
> Rule 3: The best way to deal with narcs is to go no contact.  No exceptions, ever.
> 
> They will learn your boundaries so they can violate them.  They will remember every single thing you did and it will be held against you the moment you have a problem with something they're doing.  You won't convince them they're doing something wrong, that isn't even part of their mental calculus, so cut your damn losses and cut contact.


I dealt with one recently tbh… he was somebody I cared so deeply about I was happy when I was hanging out with him I was happy when we got to talk. But he would take liberties with some of the things I told him. He called my school against my wishes once, he would leave for weeks at a time before coming back, he would always be right about how people were treating me even if I told him otherwise. It sucked and it hurt more than I could have ever imagine. It was worse when he cut things off, again.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 6, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I dealt with one recently tbh… he was somebody I cared so deeply about I was happy when I was hanging out with him I was happy when we got to talk. But he would take liberties with some of the things I told him. He called my school against my wishes once, he would leave for weeks at a time before coming back, he would always be right about how people were treating me even if I told him otherwise. It sucked and it hurt more than I could have ever imagine. It was worse when he cut things off, again.


He would tell me things to get me to think he was on my side. I sorta bore my heart out to him a few times. He would tell me things about how he thought he liked me, then others he would talk about how much he hated wanting to be around me. He'd use the things I told him as arguments about how people were all trying to get things from me, that he was different. In the end it felt like he just wanted to control me, to make me do the things he viewed as right even if I didint agree.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 6, 2022)

Im sick of life...


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 6, 2022)

Therapist is retiring.  Getting my case handed off to someone else.

Not fucking happy, but can't be angry at them really.  Just pissed and nowhere to aim that.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 6, 2022)

I caught a cold.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 6, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I caught a cold.


sorry that sucks, like you said this month lol


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 6, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I caught a cold.


RIP... hope you feel better soon


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 6, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> hope you feel better soon


I hope so too. I have a list of 8 people for this month - embroidery and felting, my God. I don't have a hell of a lot of time, and I don't want to fight snot.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 6, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I dealt with one recently tbh… he was somebody I cared so deeply about I was happy when I was hanging out with him I was happy when we got to talk. But he would take liberties with some of the things I told him. He called my school against my wishes once, he would leave for weeks at a time before coming back, he would always be right about how people were treating me even if I told him otherwise. It sucked and it hurt more than I could have ever imagine. It was worse when he cut things off, again.


This person called your school? That's scary! I hope you didn't get in trouble for it.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 6, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I hope so too. I have a list of 8 people for this month - embroidery and felting, my God. I don't have a hell of a lot of time, and I don't want to fight snot.


I hope you get everything done


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 6, 2022)

I need a counselor thats free... I've heard TrevorChat is good... but IDK


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 6, 2022)

Rimna said:


> This person called your school? That's scary! I hope you didn't get in trouble for it.


I was kinda freaking out at the time when he told me. I wasnt contacted but it supposedly happened.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 6, 2022)

I told him about something that happened in my family. And he called the school social services.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 6, 2022)

in his defense, do you think he had reason to think you were in danger?


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 6, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I caught a cold.


Usually once they're already in full swing there's not much to do but ride it out.  Fluids, rest, and stuff to treat the symptoms as they arise.  Supposedly echinacea, zinc and vitamin C can help at the very start, if you notice it early enough, not sure they help in the middle of a full blown cold though.  Hot tea with honey and lemon or similar is good, sometimes a warm damp towel wrapped around your head and sinus areas in particular can help from what I hear.  Warm steamy showers can also help, if nothing else they feel nice.

I'd tentatively say just explain to your clients that you're under the weather and your ability to work is going to be impeded a bit while you fight off the funk, I would hope they'd understand.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 6, 2022)

ben909 said:


> in his defense, do you think he had reason to think you were in danger?


He said he didn't want me to get abused. I told him I wasnt, and I didint want him to do anything, and that if I needed it that I would reach out to social services myself. He did it anyways despite me asking him not to multiple times. It was that sorta thing a few times, where he put his judgement about my own situation above my own.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2022)

Hole in my shoe. :\ Nearest shoe shop 5 miles away and expensive. Other shoe shops 7 or more miles away and I don't know whether they'll carry my foot size.



TyraWadman said:


> 100%!
> 
> The two people I dated always played the amnesia game. "Whaaat? I don't remember doing that but I'm sorry if I did???" Bullshit. )8<



I still insist I don't remember dating you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 6, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Hole in my shoe. :\ Nearest shoe shop 5 miles away and expensive. Other shoe shops 7 or more miles away and I don't know whether they'll carry my foot size.


You can always call their number and ask. Pretty sure Google can display local shoe shops and their numbers.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 6, 2022)

Winter blues seems to be hitting some of my friends pretty hard. Times like this makes me wish I was a little better at consoling people. Nothing worse than feeling helpless to give somebody you love support.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 7, 2022)

It looks like I got shot in the butt and now the wound won't close. It's huge and it hurts and I have to sit on it all day and I don't have enough money to buy a box of patches and even if I did I can't physically see the area I'd be applying it to. 

I hate this 
It's probably going to take over a month to heal and I hate it.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 7, 2022)

I'll just keep this short. Had to end up cancelling a commission that was about 90% done. Probably for the best.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I'll just keep this short. Had to end up cancelling a commission that was about 90% done. Probably for the best.


NOOOOOO im so sorry


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It looks like I got shot in the butt and now the wound won't close.


Oh, the wounds on butt are the most unpleasant!
You can buy waterproof underpants. I've seen some recommend them for wet wounds. It should be cheaper than patches, and more convenient.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 7, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Oh, the wounds on butt are the most unpleasant!
> Oh, you can buy waterproof underpants. I've seen some recommend them for wet wounds. It should be cheaper than patches, and more convenient.


yeah not saying that because you are a deer, but I feel really bad for the OP, I hope it heals soon, and isn't super painful


----------



## Rayd (Dec 7, 2022)

finally decided to allude to my therapist that i was a furry, figuring at some point it was going to be important for her to know considering i have very furry-specific anxieties at times.

at first i imagined i would have had to spend an entire session explaining it to her, and thought it was going to be super awkward and embarrassing, but it turns out i didn't have to explain a single thing to her, as she apparently has several furry friends, and even other clients that are furries.

well.. that worked out pretty good..


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 7, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Oh, the wounds on butt are the most unpleasant!
> You can buy waterproof underpants. I've seen some recommend them for wet wounds. It should be cheaper than patches, and more convenient.



The only thing I find for that is adult diapers. Or is that what you meant? XD

I'm gonna have to wait until I get paid anyway and will likely have to settle for patches.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The only thing I find for that is adult diapers. Or is that what you meant? XD


No, not diapers. Underpants. For example, such. It's reusable.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 7, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> No, not diapers. Underpants. For example, such. It's reusable.


I'd probably have to order those online. Never seen them in a store before!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2022)

RIP Tyra's butt. It had a good run.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 7, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> RIP Tyra's butt. It had a good run.



Did you just assume I exercise regularly?!?!?!?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It looks like I got shot in the butt and now the wound won't close. It's huge and it hurts and I have to sit on it all day and I don't have enough money to buy a box of patches and even if I did I can't physically see the area I'd be applying it to.
> 
> I hate this
> It's probably going to take over a month to heal and I hate it.


I don’t know how exactly your healthcare resources work there, but is there a way you could have it seen by a nurse? Here that’s an option, and they’re usually pretty good at things like wound care advice.

Wishing you a speedy and uncomplicated recovery, either way. Awkwardly placed injuries that get in the way of everyday activities are the worst. D:


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

You're local chocolate wolf saying red is sus and he vented


----------



## Rimna (Dec 8, 2022)

And this job is done with. Submit my resignation today. if I'm doing SUCH a horrible job that I'm literally fucking up everything I touch, then why keep me to begin with?
Fuck off. I don't care if I'll end up homeless as a result of this, but I will never accept being treated lower than a cattle sent to the meat grinder.

Respect goes both ways. Peace.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

My parents got a new bed frame for me... and a mattress... but the mattress doesn't come in until the 16th and Im stuck sleeping in the floor over something I didn't want


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 8, 2022)

Me about 10 hours ago:





Second day in the row where I couldn't sleep much after nightshift... 8 hours both days combined, never more than 3 at a time... At least it spawned a new picture to continue later...


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 8, 2022)

is that a knight who says NI in the background of your picture?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 8, 2022)

Just got back from the ER after 16 hours
So tired
Cab driver was an asshole 
But i finally get validation/closure that this wasn't something minor. 

Got bloodwork done, got my first ever CT scan and hated every step of it. 
No more needles please
Ick
Done with that. Got my antibiotics and I'm expected to follow up with them again tomorrow to see if the antibiotics they prescribed are the right ones for the bacteria. 

The bandaid they gave me is magical. I no longer feel pain as soon as I touch down onto my chair or peel my pants down. 
I better sleep hard tonight.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2022)

Jesus Tyra it sounds bad.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Just got back from the ER after 16 hours
> So tired
> Cab driver was an asshole
> But i finally get validation/closure that this wasn't something minor.
> ...


Damn, sounds like you're having a hard time all right. Hope things get better soon over there.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> My parents got a new bed frame for me... and a mattress... but the mattress doesn't come in until the 16th and Im stuck sleeping in the floor over something I didn't want


I've been sleeping on the floor for six months now. I have a bed, but I gave it along with the mattress to my mom because she complained of back pain. Right now I'm using two sheets foam of 12-15 cm thickness, a cheap springless mattress and a few blankets to keep warm. I like.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Jesus Tyra it sounds bad.


Not the absolute worst outcome they pitched (thank goodness) but yea. Looks like someone tried to prep my butt for a zombie movie.


Eyleifr said:


> I've been sleeping on the floor for six months now. I have a bed, but I gave it along with the mattress to my mom because she complained of back pain. Right now I'm using two sheets foam of 12-15 cm thickness, a cheap springless mattress and a few blankets to keep warm. I like.


I'd throw all my blankies and pillows on the floor (possibly soft clothes) and make a nest~ 
I'd still have back pain either way though. I got booty.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 8, 2022)

I mean I slept on the floor for a year, I got to the point where I laid a couple pieces of foam and blankets down and it was more comfortable for me than being on my real bed


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I've been sleeping on the floor for six months now. I have a bed, but I gave it along with the mattress to my mom because she complained of back pain. Right now I'm using two sheets foam of 12-15 cm thickness, a cheap springless mattress and a few blankets to keep warm. I like.





RamblingRenegade said:


> I mean I slept on the floor for a year, I got to the point where I laid a couple pieces of foam and blankets down and it was more comfortable for me than being on my real bed


I was in scouts so im used to it but still... I didn't ask for a new bed... all I asked for were CDs and they bought a bed and said "yeah this is basically your Christmas" when I had a perfectly functional bed and didn't need a bigger one especially if they are kicking me out at 18


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I'd throw all my blankies and pillows on the floor (possibly soft clothes) and make a nest~
> I'd still have back pain either way though. I got booty.


Come on, I don't have that many blankets. I didn't allow the old and torn ones to be thrown away, so I use them for their intended purpose. We should buy 3-5 new blankets, lol. Than rich.
The biggest problem I have experienced is the problem of moisture condensation due to the large temperature difference. My floor is damn cold, and I - warm - because of such a large temperature difference, moisture collects on me in large drops and I often wake up all wet. Sometimes I manage to solve this problem.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Not the absolute worst outcome they pitched (thank goodness) but yea. Looks like someone tried to prep my butt for a zombie movie.


Is this the kind of movie where there's a LOT of zombies, or like 90% talking, 5% walking/running and 5% of "AAAAA, A ZOMBIE!! A SINGULAR ZOMBIE! WHATEVER SHALL WE DO?! >:"?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 8, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Is this the kind of movie where there's a LOT of zombies, or like 90% talking, 5% walking/running and 5% of "AAAAA, A ZOMBIE!! A SINGULAR ZOMBIE! WHATEVER SHALL WE DO?! >:"?



I mean it's definitely the third option. I didn't see anyone else in the ER for the same reason. TuT


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I mean it's definitely the third option. I didn't see anyone else in the ER for the same reason. TuT


Better hope you aren't in a comma during a zombie outbreak in the ER. You ain't Rick


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I mean it's definitely the third option. I didn't see anyone else in the ER for the same reason. TuT


Wait. What if you ARE the zombie?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Just got back from the ER after 16 hours
> So tired
> Cab driver was an asshole
> But i finally get validation/closure that this wasn't something minor.
> ...


That sucks that you had to go to the ER, but I’m glad your butt is being seen to. Hopefully your recovery will be uneventful from now on.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 8, 2022)

Zombie apocalypse is something I haven't lived through, I'd either live 5 minutes or plan it out and live in a cave or underground for a year or two


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2022)

I look forward to a future when all our buts are seen to,


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 8, 2022)

There's something wrong with my butt, it quacks like a duck a lot and leaves a nasty odor


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 8, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Zombie apocalypse is something I haven't lived through, I'd either live 5 minutes or plan it out and live in a cave or underground for a year or two


What I do in the Zombie apocalypse all depends on if the virus can be sexually transmitted or not.

I'm either fucking the undead or going on a rampage.>:3


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> What I do in the Zombie apocalypse all depends on if the virus can be sexually transmitted or not.
> 
> I'm either fucking the undead or going on a rampage.>:3


If the virus could be transmitted in such a manner our species would be fucked.

Pun intended. :>


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> What I do in the Zombie apocalypse all depends on if the virus can be sexually transmitted or not.
> 
> I'm either fucking the undead or going on a rampage.>:3





Yakamaru said:


> If the virus could be transmitted in such a manner our species would be fucked.
> 
> Pun intended. :>


I'd imagine any zombie virus would work like that considering the siliva and blood will infect you.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 8, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I'd imagine any zombie virus would work like that considering the siliva and blood will infect you.


ok no Bj or fun time when aunt flo is here .. got it..LOL


----------



## Pup (Dec 9, 2022)

A cousin of mine has just decided to call me out of the blue and, wow, it’s a lot to take in. We haven’t talked to each other for 2 months and well, even before then he was still pretty distant. Seems he just went through a break up and he’s really down in the dumps. I’m not too sure what to say or how to act but I always liked him, so I’m trying to do something. Thinking of paying him a visit. Any of you guys have any advice to give to a person who just went through a break up?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I'd imagine any zombie virus would work like that considering the siliva and blood will infect you.


Well, should that be the case I would be the one just haphazardly killing zombies and getting on my blood lust and rage out as the unsung hero of the apocalypse.

I'd REALLY hope I could just fuck them, though. 

I really wanna fuck some zombies.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> is that a knight who says NI in the background of your picture?



that is supposed to be a siren. onomatopoeia is not really my strengh, especially in a foreign language, I take suggestions. 



Pup said:


> A cousin of mine has just decided to call me out of the blue and, wow, it’s a lot to take in. We haven’t talked to each other for 2 months and well, even before then he was still pretty distant. Seems he just went through a break up and he’s really down in the dumps. I’m not too sure what to say or how to act but I always liked him, so I’m trying to do something. Thinking of paying him a visit. Any of you guys have any advice to give to a person who just went through a break up?



I don't think there is much you can do. Just be there, maybe offer a distraction, go to some place together or something, if he wants. It depends on his state when you are there.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2022)

Jesus Christ. 30% of our staff is currently away. This is gonna be one hell'uva busy Friday. -.-"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

My mom keeps yelling and griping at me and wont shut the F**** up and its getting pretty dang annoying


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> My mom keeps yelling and griping at me and wont shut the F**** up and its getting pretty dang annoying


Where is CPS?!


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Where is CPS?!


can't do shit about verbal... also ACT is tomorrow and I got no prep stuff


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> can't do shit about verbal... also ACT is tomorrow and I got no prep stuff


I still don't understand how mental and verbal abuse isn't a concern


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I still don't understand how mental and verbal abuse isn't a concern


can't prove it


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> can't prove it


Just like how they can't prove they aren't attacking you when they aren't around


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Just like how they can't prove they aren't attacking you when they aren't around


yeah... it sucks


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 9, 2022)

Ok so my company has decided I need a medical checkup as part of the employment procedure, I guess the year I've worked there in interim wasn't enough to establish I'm physically fit, or they didn't mind if I wasn't somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh and of course it's scheduled in the middle of the holidays, the time of year when everyone's in top notch shape, drink reasonably and eat healthy!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 9, 2022)

Round 2- I'm gonna see if I can apply for short leave from work while my booty heals.
I had a wound nurse look at it today. I can't remember how wide it was measured to be, but they used words like 'necrosis' and 'its going to rot and potentially cause an infection if we don't treat it'.

So I'll be going in every few days to have someone medicate and dress it until I recover fully.

I dub thee, Zombooty


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Round 2- I'm gonna see if I can apply for short leave from work while my booty heals.
> I had a wound nurse look at it today. I can't remember how wide it was measured to be, but they used words like 'necrosis' and 'its going to rot and potentially cause an infection if we don't treat it'.
> 
> So I'll be going in every few days to have someone medicate and dress it until I recover fully.
> ...


All hail, or should we call for an exorcism?
~Edit~
Joking aside, hope things will get better soon over there. Sucks to hear that you're going through this.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Round 2- I'm gonna see if I can apply for short leave from work while my booty heals.
> I had a wound nurse look at it today. I can't remember how wide it was measured to be, but they used words like 'necrosis' and 'its going to rot and potentially cause an infection if we don't treat it'.
> 
> So I'll be going in every few days to have someone medicate and dress it until I recover fully.
> ...


Oof, necrosis is definitely no bueno! Hopefully it responds well to treatment now that you’re having it seen.

If they won’t give you sick leave, give them the mooning of their nightmares!


----------



## Rayd (Dec 9, 2022)

im just saying right now if i ever become rich or famous i'm going to be the biggest asshole ever. i apologize in advance.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 9, 2022)

Rayd said:


> im just saying right now if i ever become rich or famous i'm going to be the biggest asshole ever. i apologize in advance.


And if I also become rich and/or famous and we cross paths, prepare to have my hitmen at your bedside that same night.>:3


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 9, 2022)

My fat ass slipped on ice and I fell on my knee. It's hurts so much!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 9, 2022)

I needed good news after my first heart attack.
Now something is eating @TyraWadman butt and not in the good way!  Unacceptable!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Round 2- I'm gonna see if I can apply for short leave from work while my booty heals.
> I had a wound nurse look at it today. I can't remember how wide it was measured to be, but they used words like 'necrosis' and 'its going to rot and potentially cause an infection if we don't treat it'.
> 
> So I'll be going in every few days to have someone medicate and dress it until I recover fully.
> ...



I am wondering whether you had a tick bite.



Minerva_Minx said:


> I needed good news after my first heart attack.
> Now something is eating @TyraWadman butt and not in the good way!  Unacceptable!



Wait you had a heart attack?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am wondering whether you had a tick bite.


Not likely since they never had to remove anything and I've never had any symptoms 

They think it started as an abscess and the pressure of me sitting on it for 10 hours a day + infection probably evolved it into a pressure sore? I dunno. There was no specific name for it.


Fallowfox said:


> Wait you had a heart attack?


I am hoping it is a play on words and not the actual thing


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Not likely since they never had to remove anything and I've never had any symptoms
> 
> They think it started as an abscess and the pressure of me sitting on it for 10 hours a day + infection probably evolved it into a pressure sore? I dunno. There was no specific name for it.
> 
> I am hoping it is a play on words and not the actual thing



Some tick or spider bites can induce skin necrosis. Maybe it would be worth having a test for Lyme's disease as a precaution. 

I hope you get better quickly. Take regular breaks at work if you can to walk around and prevent this sort of thing happening again.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 9, 2022)

My father fell and hurt his back the other day. He didn't want to go to the doctor even though he couldn't move had numbness and excruciating pain. Fast forward to today we go to urgent care and they immediately send him to the ER. Thinking something might be fractured or broken in back. I hope he doesn't wind up in a wheelchair. He already has Parkinson's so that would be horrible


----------



## Woozle (Dec 10, 2022)

I was going to adopt a baby budgie (parakeet) but the person who was caring for her just messaged me to say that the budgie (Pinkie) died in the night. I am very sad.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I had a wound nurse look at it today. I can't remember how wide it was measured to be, but they used words like 'necrosis' and 'its going to rot and potentially cause an infection if we don't treat it'.


What a horror. Hold on.

UPD. It reminded me of the practice of using fly larvae to treat severe wounds. The larvae eat the dead tissue, which prevents the further spread of infection and helps the wound to heal. In some countries, this is practiced.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 10, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Round 2- I'm gonna see if I can apply for short leave from work while my booty heals.
> I had a wound nurse look at it today. I can't remember how wide it was measured to be, but they used words like 'necrosis' and 'its going to rot and potentially cause an infection if we don't treat it'.
> 
> So I'll be going in every few days to have someone medicate and dress it until I recover fully.
> ...



Bloody hell.

I can't think of anything else to say. I hope you recover.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 10, 2022)

Y


Fallowfox said:


> I am wondering whether you had a tick bite.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you had a heart attack?


Each.  Under limited release so I can go home.  Good news as I totally destroyed the living room table.  Showed it good.  Nothing stops the people's elbow


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

Did a 12 mile round trip on foot for shoes. 
Could have taken the bus but didn't. 

Literally walked past multiple bus stops. Why am I like this?



Minerva_Minx said:


> Y
> 
> Each.  Under limited release so I can go home.  Good news as I totally destroyed the living room table.  Showed it good.  Nothing stops the people's elbow




I wish you a full and lasting recovery.


----------



## jxne (Dec 10, 2022)

You ever realize how little people you have to talk to


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 10, 2022)

One thing I won't miss from my city : hooligans chimping out honking horns screaming like mentally challenged goats because favorite team can kick ball with success

Something else : upstairs neighbors who party all the time, trashy sociology students having nothing to do most days. My new place has no upstairs floor, which is great jajajajajaja

In general noisy people. I hate it


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 10, 2022)

I don't know what was in that fluid when I got my scans but its doing something to help me out
My swelling is magically going down and I don't know how/why. I noticed it minutes after the scan too, my upper back isn't puffy anymore. Maybe the rest of my legs will go back to normal too? ;w;


----------



## Rayd (Dec 11, 2022)

part of me kind of wishes i was a girl sometimes. like, not enough to want to transition, but enough to be pretty sad about it. being a failed man kind of sucks. over the years i feel like my self-esteem as a guy has deteriorated to the point where i feel like i was never meant to be a dude. that i'm not equipped for the challenges and hardships that comes with being a dude (with dated, normalized gender roles in mind). 

obviously not to downplay any of the challenges or hardships women face as well, i just feel like a lot of the time i was meant to take on those ones instead. i despise feeling lesser for being a gentle, humble, emotional soul, and not the traditional image of what a man should be, and what most of the opposite sex is attracted to. i wish i was valued for my softness, instead of mocked and shunned by traditional society. i despise having to force masculinity and arrogance to be treated with the same respect as other men, and still fail a lot of the time.

i've been working out a lot this past year and had noticed i was kind of anxious at the idea of becoming a bigger guy muscle-mass wise. because even though part of me did want to get bigger for the sake of being accepted and increasing my social appeal, i felt this deep melancholy for losing my softer, feminine identity. my true self, so to speak. so i just stopped altogether because i was so tangled between what i really wanted for myself.

i've had these sort of feelings for years, but never enough to straight up admit "i wish i was a girl" before. what an odd feeling.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 11, 2022)

I love it when it's close to your birthday and 99% of the people who couldn't give a rats ass that you are live act like they want to be your friend but then will bail like usual if you try to get them to commit to anything and then you won't hear from them till next year, even if you try to communicate with them


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 11, 2022)

There have been times in my childhood where I wanted to be a boy on and off. Nowadays I feel more like my birth gender, but sometimes I imagine being male.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 11, 2022)

I honestly don't feel like much anymore, male or female, I feel like a hollowed out shell of a person I used to be, I totally gave up on getting people to like me or want to date me, or be appealing for girls, it never panned out. I've always been sensitive and "girly" as my friends would say, and I was always mocked for it growing up. I had a horse and rode which immediately made me gay, and people ( a LOT) were surprised that I wasn't, because apparently a guy who rides is gay.. who knew ( yes I know a lot are)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

Venting about us having to work from as early in our lives as possible by going to school to then go to collage but now you pay to learn and then getting paid to work until you're too old to work and now you're to weak to do anything


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 11, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I had a horse and rode which immediately made me gay, and people ( a LOT) were surprised that I wasn't, because apparently a guy who rides is gay.. who knew ( yes I know a lot are)


My opinion. If you need to be gay to ride a horse well, that's a good price. Horses are cool, and men are cool too. A good choiceXD


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Venting about us having to work from as early in our lives as possible by going to school to then go to collage but now you pay to learn and then getting paid to work until you're too old to work and now you're to weak to do anything



Don't forget the part where you won't even make enough to pursue another career path if you happen to pick the wrong one! 
Or even if you do, and you graduate, there's no job security and you'll likely end up having to work minimum wage for the rest of your life!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Don't forget the part where you won't even make enough to pursue another career path if you happen to pick the wrong one!
> Or even if you do, and you graduate, there's no job security and you'll likely end up having to work minimum wage for the rest of your life!


ALL I WANNA DO IS FUCKING DRAW!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Don't forget the part where you won't even make enough to pursue another career path if you happen to pick the wrong one!


Yes, besides. Don't forget that it may take you 10 years to cover the tuition fee. And during this time you may not be able to get your housing. You study for a fee to close your debts by the age of 30. Damn it.
Where is my horse and gay? I want to take my mind off sad thoughts.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Yes, besides. Don't forget that it may take you 10 years to cover the tuition fee. And during this time you may not be able to get your housing. You study for a fee to close your debts by the age of 30. Damn it.
> Where is my horse and gay? I want to take my mind off sad thoughts.


Don't know much about gay but the horse is here..LOL


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 11, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Don't know much about gay but the horse is here..LOL


You're right*3*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2022)

Annoying case of déjà vu
"I shouldn't draw this early in the morning, I remember another time when something distracted me and my hand slipped"
"Oh it was today RIP"


----------



## Servyl (Dec 12, 2022)

Anorexia fucking sucks. I look in the mirror and view myself in ways no one else views me. But then I wonder if that's even the case -- maybe I really am the ugly ogre I think I am. I forget to feed myself. I get happy when I learn that I only ate 600 calories today. God damn anorexia.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 12, 2022)

Servyl said:


> Anorexia fucking sucks. I look in the mirror and view myself in ways no one else views me. But then I wonder if that's even the case -- maybe I really am the ugly ogre I think I am. I forget to feed myself. I get happy when I learn that I only ate 600 calories today. God damn anorexia.


Oh no, you're definitely not ugly. A little extra weight won't make anyone ugly. The fat layer is very important for the body, especially in winter. Participation in thermoregulation and prevention of serious injuries from falling. Be healthy.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 12, 2022)

Servyl said:


> Anorexia fucking sucks. I look in the mirror and view myself in ways no one else views me. But then I wonder if that's even the case -- maybe I really am the ugly ogre I think I am. I forget to feed myself. I get happy when I learn that I only ate 600 calories today. God damn anorexia.


I'm sorry I'm eating too much because I sit alone too much and my thoughts make me feel I have to. Years of people telling me I'm not worth much or not attractive has ruined my self esteem.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hold on, guys. One of the first things your body does when stressed is to change your diet in one direction or another. My mom suffers from compulsive overeating. I can't help her in any way yet.


----------



## Servyl (Dec 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm sorry I'm eating too much because I sit alone too much and my thoughts make me feel I have to. Years of people telling me I'm not worth much or not attractive has ruined my self esteem.


You're not unattractive, and don't ever let yourself or anyone tell you otherwise. 

The thing is, I am a healthy weight. Matter of fact I'm 2 lbs away from being underweight. And this just makes me hate the disorder so much more honestly :L


----------



## Rimna (Dec 12, 2022)

Eh, it's like the Self-help Singh says:

Fuck the deadlines. No one actually die if you miss the deadline.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 12, 2022)

The largest Sayano-Shushenskaya Dam in the fucking country is running out of steam right now. This fucking dam could collapse at any moment. Fucking country. Fucking greedy oligarchs. After the accident on August 17, 2009, they made a number of major changes in her work. Of the 10 turbines, 3-4 will supposed to work, and the rest "sleept" - to insure. But you know what? Right now, 10 out of 10 hydraulic units are operating. With a load of 125% during the spring. Fuck in you mouth, I know that Dam are cracks in it that can only be patched up for a while. I know irreversible things are happening right now. The shit Dam is increasingly losing its grasp on the rock arches. Fuck. She is held by her enormous weight. Oh, my fucking God.
Fucking greedy creatures are making the dam work to the limit because they want more money, but they don't have anything to repair it. Fuck your mother fuckin' critters. This dam will slowly collapse over several years, unless there is an earthquake, or something equally dangerous.
What the hell. Why the hell are they provoking flooding. This is not going to be an easy fucking accident, it will be a grandiose break of the dam body, which cannot be repaired until the whole river splashes out on thousands of houses for many hundreds of kilometers. Fuck. I just don't want to, I don't want to.
Why this should happen. I don't want to be here when a huge column of water covers the city. I feel angry and hopeless.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 12, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> The largest Sayano-Shushenskaya Dam in the fucking country is running out of steam right now. This fucking dam could collapse at any moment. Fucking country. Fucking greedy oligarchs. After the accident on August 17, 2009, they made a number of major changes in her work. Of the 10 turbines, 3-4 will supposed to work, and the rest "sleept" - to insure. But you know what? Right now, 10 out of 10 hydraulic units are operating. With a load of 125% during the spring. Fuck in you mouth, I know that Dam are cracks in it that can only be patched up for a while. I know irreversible things are happening right now. The shit Dam is increasingly losing its grasp on the rock arches. Fuck. She is held by her enormous weight. Oh, my fucking God.
> Fucking greedy creatures are making the dam work to the limit because they want more money, but they don't have anything to repair it. Fuck your mother fuckin' critters. This dam will slowly collapse over several years, unless there is an earthquake, or something equally dangerous.
> What the hell. Why the hell are they provoking flooding. This is not going to be an easy fucking accident, it will be a grandiose break of the dam body, which cannot be repaired until the whole river splashes out on thousands of houses for many hundreds of kilometers. Fuck. I just don't want to, I don't want to.
> Why this should happen. I don't want to be here when a huge column of water covers the city. I feel angry and hopeless.



If you can pay for your way into Canada, I've got a spare room ToT


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Dec 12, 2022)

Venting about how much I fucking hate YouTube


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

FoxytheWolf32 said:


> Venting about how much I fucking hate YouTube


YouTube sucks. But it's the only one without viruses

That I'm aware of.


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Dec 12, 2022)

@Amepix I meant about YouTube not giving a shit about their smaller creators like me, but your point is valid to me.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

FoxytheWolf32 said:


> @Amepix I meant about YouTube not giving a shit about their smaller creators like me, but your point is valid to me.


Who are these smaller creators? We only need Mark!


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Dec 12, 2022)

Me, I only have 22 subscribers, but I am happy with that.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2022)

Just three weeks to a month and I can have proper rest at last


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Who are these smaller creators? We only need Mark!


he is now known to me as EgoMarkiac after I watched his stream the other day, guy's head needs to lose some air, he's even more full of himself now after his emmy win


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 12, 2022)

FoxytheWolf32 said:


> @Amepix I meant about YouTube not giving a shit about their smaller creators like me, but your point is valid to me.


I feel that


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm practically a Youtube OG I made my account like 100 days after Youtubes creation, I used to have 65 videos, now I have like 3, have like 4 subs, never really cares, I had a bunch I wanted to upload but never felt like it


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 12, 2022)

what is the deal with churches having cultist looking logos?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 12, 2022)

FoxytheWolf32 said:


> @Amepix I meant about YouTube not giving a shit about their smaller creators like me, but your point is valid to me.


YouTube doesn't give many shits about _any_ of their creators. There's more sticks that smaller creators get the short end of, but even large creators are not getting a great deal by any stretch. Google knows there's few if any viable alternatives, and they're going to lean into that all day every day. It sucks, but it's sadly the reality we have to live in/with.

Guess we know why they dropped the "don't be evil" motto. :V


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 12, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> YouTube doesn't give many shits about _any_ of their creators. There's more sticks that smaller creators get the short end of, but even large creators are not getting a great deal by any stretch. Google knows there's few if any viable alternatives, and they're going to lean into that all day every day. It sucks, but it's sadly the reality we have to live in/with.
> 
> Guess we know why they dropped the "don't be evil" motto. :V


FACTS


----------



## Rimna (Dec 12, 2022)

GoPro: "Hey thanks for using our subscription! Here'a a sweet one-time gift for you: If you purchase ANY item from our store, we'll give you a free battery!"
Me: That's cool, I want an underwater housing and that charger with 2 additional batteries. *enters the code*
GoPro: "We apologise for the inconvenience, but we are currently not able to ship standalone batteries to your chosen country"

Bro what the fuck? I am not trying to purchase a "standalone" battery. And I am not trying to order a lithium-ion battery bomb on a plane. The site lets me order batteries and shit in France and Germany for example if I agree to use "standard road transport", but for my home country, it doesn't let me choose standard delivery AT ALL! So what, they give ma a free battery but haha joke's on me because I can't order it?

Fuck you.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 12, 2022)

Rimna said:


> GoPro: "Hey thanks for using our subscription! Here'a a sweet one-time gift for you: If you purchase ANY item from our store, we'll give you a free battery!"
> Me: That's cool, I want an underwater housing and that charger with 2 additional batteries. *enters the code*
> GoPro: "We apologise for the inconvenience, but we are currently not able to ship standalone batteries to your chosen country"
> 
> ...


they are not considered safe for air transport,  not sure why they won't ship over land to you though

its part of the reason battery backups sold online still use lead acid batteries a lot... not that its any safer


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2022)

ben909 said:


> they are not considered safe for air transport,  not sure why they won't ship over land to you though
> 
> its part of the reason battery backups sold online still use lead acid batteries a lot... not that its any safer



I don't think Bulgaria is part of the Schengen zone. That means there will be some form of bureaucracy at the border, and some companies might just not bother with over-land transport as a result.



Amepix said:


> ALL I WANNA DO IS FUCKING DRAW!


Honestly the best recommendation for most people is to draw as a hobby. It is very difficult to establish a lucrative career as an illustrator, so be prepared for that if that's what you really want.



Rayd said:


> part of me kind of wishes i was a girl sometimes. like, not enough to want to transition, but enough to be pretty sad about it. being a failed man kind of sucks. over the years i feel like my self-esteem as a guy has deteriorated to the point where i feel like i was never meant to be a dude. that i'm not equipped for the challenges and hardships that comes with being a dude (with dated, normalized gender roles in mind).
> 
> obviously not to downplay any of the challenges or hardships women face as well, i just feel like a lot of the time i was meant to take on those ones instead. i despise feeling lesser for being a gentle, humble, emotional soul, and not the traditional image of what a man should be, and what most of the opposite sex is attracted to. i wish i was valued for my softness, instead of mocked and shunned by traditional society. i despise having to force masculinity and arrogance to be treated with the same respect as other men, and still fail a lot of the time.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean in many respects. As a gay man I feel like I'd fit into society more if I were a straight woman instead.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Honestly the best recommendation for most people is to draw as a hobby. It is very difficult to establish a lucrative career as an illustrator, so be prepared for that if that's what you really want.


No, I mean. In general. All I wanna do is draw. I don't wanna have any part of this pay to live bullcrap


----------



## ben909 (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> No, I mean. In general. All I wanna do is draw. I don't wanna have any part of this pay to live bullcrap


pay to live is nicer then needing to gather everything from the land around you in the past...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2022)

ben909 said:


> pay to live is nicer then needing to gather everything from the land around you in the past...



Mostly lol. Sometimes I wonder.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

ben909 said:


> pay to live is nicer then needing to gather everything from the land around you in the past...





Fallowfox said:


> Mostly lol. Sometimes I wonder.


Yeah, it is mostly nice. Until everything is ridiculously expensive and your stuck with minimum wave for the rest of your existence


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yeah, it is mostly nice. Until everything is ridiculously expensive and your stuck with minimum wave for the rest of your existence



My problem is just how much technical expertise the modern world demands for basic tasks. Mostly how everything requires computers and paperwork.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> My problem is just how much technical expertise the modern world demands for basic tasks. Mostly how everything requires computers and paperwork.


I could do those computer and paperwork stuff at home. Why does this twenty story office building exist!?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 12, 2022)

Yes I matter yes I exist ha ha ha.. I know I couldn't say it without laughing either


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I could do those computer and paperwork stuff at home. Why does this twenty story office building exist!?



I don't want to do the computer stuff at all lol.



RamblingRenegade said:


> Yes I matter yes I exist ha ha ha.. I know I couldn't say it without laughing either



You'll get through this. <3


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't want to do the computer stuff at all lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get through this. <3


Me neither, I'm just asking why office buildings are a thing. In fact, most jobs you could just do at home!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Me neither, I'm just asking why office buildings are a thing. In fact, most jobs you could just do at home!



I kinda don't want the world to go that way. I fear a future where we all work from home, never see anybody and it's like the pandemic went on forever.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I kinda don't want the world to go that way. I fear a future where we all work from home, never see anybody and it's like the pandemic went on forever.


I see a future where everything is taken over by AI

We are not the same


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't want to do the computer stuff at all lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get through this. <3


Today I don't feel like it. My phone is being shut off in a few days, I'm not paying it. When I go to therapy on Wednesday I'm going to tell them I want the 30 day inpatient therapy stay and I want zero contact with anyone. I'm going to delete my social media as well maybe I'll even spend my birthday alone there


----------



## ben909 (Dec 12, 2022)

if you think its best...
...
...
you can always come back later though


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I honestly don't feel like much anymore, male or female, I feel like a hollowed out shell of a person I used to be, I totally gave up on getting people to like me or want to date me, or be appealing for girls, it never panned out. I've always been sensitive and "girly" as my friends would say, and I was always mocked for it growing up. I had a horse and rode which immediately made me gay, and people ( a LOT) were surprised that I wasn't, because apparently a guy who rides is gay.. who knew ( yes I know a lot are)


All that gender stereotyping is EXACTLY why I'm non-binary (even though I still lean more towards female). Fuck what I'm SUPPOSED to do: I'll do whatever the fuck I want regardless on gender. Only time gender/sex ACTUALLY matters is when breeding and even then, we've already figured out how to bypass that for the most part.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Speaking of genders, why tf is there men's shop? It's a bar of soap. What tf is mainly about it? It's ducking soap!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Speaking of genders, why tf is there men's shop? It's a bar of soap. What tf is mainly about it? It's ducking soap!


Same reason there is men's shampoo: if it's not *FOR MEN *then they don't want it.

It's weird how insecure men can be about the most stupid shit.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Same reason there is men's shampoo: if it's not *FOR MEN *then they don't want it.


Imma prove em wrong? Where's the woman shampoo at!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 12, 2022)

I honestly use mane and tail shampoo not because I'm a horse but it works well and I have a lot of it left over


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I honestly use mane and tail shampoo not because I'm a horse but it works well and I have a lot of it left over


Ha! Destroying company expectations!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Imma prove em wrong? Where's the woman shampoo at!


It's the pink flowery bottles that smell like other flowers.

You know, cause women are delicate flowers and shit.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> It's the pink flowery bottles that smell like other flowers.
> 
> You know, cause women are delicate flowers and shit.


I wanna smell like lavender! Not wood!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 12, 2022)

I can smell like whatever, no one's smelling me anyways, hell I could just stop bathing for all anyone cares


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I honestly use mane and tail shampoo not because I'm a horse but it works well and I have a lot of it left over


"not because I'm a horse" Suuuuuuuuure.XD


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I wanna smell like lavender! Not wood!


I wanna smell like ant pheromones so I can rise a army of ants to do my evil bidding as I rule the world as queen. 

They have yet to mass produce that, though so I'm shit outta luck.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2022)

I just want something with no fragrance. So difficult to find soap that is un-scented in the US, 
or yoghurt that isn't 'low fat'. I want my fat damnit! >:{


----------



## ben909 (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I just want something with no fragrance. So difficult to find soap that is scented in the US,
> or yoghurt that isn't 'low fat'. I want my fat damnit! >:{


yea... the cheep stuff all has sents

the no sent kinds are usually slightly higher end... never made sense why the lack of a non filler ingredient makes it cheeper


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't know what was in that fluid when I got my scans but its doing something to help me out
> My swelling is magically going down and I don't know how/why. I noticed it minutes after the scan too, my upper back isn't puffy anymore. Maybe the rest of my legs will go back to normal too? ;w;


Yay Tyra's butt's saved!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I just want something with no fragrance. So difficult to find soap that is un-scented in the US,
> or yoghurt that isn't 'low fat'. I want my fat damnit! >:{


You might like making homemade yogurt. It's pretty easy. I used to make it with my Instant Pot but my dad does it with a rice cooker. (Just boils the milk a while, turns it off, lets the milk cool a bit, adds the culture, puts a blanket over it so it stays warm for a while, lets it sit for like eight hours.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 12, 2022)

Just finished sleeping thinking it was Tuesday when I finally woke up.

Twice I remember opening my eyes to see my clock say it was 1am and I was like 'shit, might as well sleep until tomorrow'
Then when I officially wake up it's 10pm and it's still monday
Wai


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> f you can pay for your way into Canada, I've got a spare room ToT


Wow. Unfortunately (or fortunately) I don't see an opportunity to move to another country in the foreseeable future. And I don't even know where we could move to right now. I still haven't started earning.
I would move to Karelia, but the region is depressed there, in the sense that there is absolutely no work - and I can't provide for us now. The climate will not allow me to survive on vegetables that I grow myself, so.
Sigh. I hope I can convince my mom not to panic. (although I am horrified by the situation myself). But we need another year. I don't want us to sell our house - and then, because of another jump in the ruble, we could only buy a washing machine. Our grandmother had such an experience in the 90s.
Just a cry of the soul.


----------



## Smityyyy (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I just want something with no fragrance. So difficult to find soap that is un-scented in the US,
> or yoghurt that isn't 'low fat'. I want my fat damnit! >:{




Have you looked into Dove? I liked the dove sensitive skin bars. They also make shampoo like that too. They don’t have fragrances and are pretty cheap.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 12, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Same reason there is men's shampoo: if it's not *FOR MEN *then they don't want it.
> 
> It's weird how insecure men can be about the most stupid shit.


It's funny but. Shampoos for men often have a richer and pungent smell. Men are smelly, they need soap FOR SMELLY HAIRY MEN!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 12, 2022)

I rarely wash my skin completely. But when I do this, I like to use shampoo or soap with a sharp refreshing smell, I even had a shampoo with pepper extract - I smelled of pepper lol. Hot pepper.
But I love the smell of tar, and I often wash with tar soap. It's cheap and cleans up all sorts of rubbish well, I also wash my head with it. My grandfather also usually washes with tar soap.
God, I'm so old at 22. Literally everyone who gets to know me better compares me to grandfather. And I like it. My gender is grandfather.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 13, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> It's funny but. Shampoos for men often have a richer and pungent smell. Men are smelly, they need soap FOR SMELLY HAIRY MEN!


And then I'm just over here being content so long as my cat thinks i smell good.XD


----------



## Rimna (Dec 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think Bulgaria is part of the Schengen zone. That means there will be some form of bureaucracy at the border, and some companies might just not bother with over-land transport as a result.



Well I contacted GoPro's support. Basically, this is because they ship via UPS but UPS delivers through a contractor in Bulgaria, and they cannot deliver "standalone" lithium batteries like this. The guy said that if I purchase the charger + two batteries from a local third-party vendor, they'll refund me one of the batteries since it's impossible for me to order any from the official store.

I was planning on buying the charger pack anyway, so I might as well try it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 13, 2022)

Bigots being bigots is bad enough. Bigots in power being bigots is worse. I'm in a significantly grouchier mood as a result of their actions. (Won't elaborate because politics, this is just me saying "politicians are making me angry.")

Also, I've been reading a few romance novels. Slowly, chapter by chapter. And the publisher is SO FUCKING HYPOCRITICAL. From the guidelines on their website:


> [We prohibit] content glorifying any form of abuse or violence against animals or people, including but not limited to, non-consensual sex ie. rape, incest, bestiality


2/3 novels I've been reading contain some flavor of "heavily eroticized/romanticized rape and/or (so far implied, but there were content warnings for it so I'm pretty confident that's what it is) incest is about to happen, but gets interrupted by outside forces." And, like... They explicitly _recruit_ writers for this sub-label of theirs from stories that gain popularity on their website. Allegedly they also have editors going through the story before publication. So they _chose_ to promote these stories, that are very blatantly playing the "I'm not touching you" game. Badly - apparently only penis-in-orifice penetration and _maybe_ more-than-momentary tongue-on-genitals counts to them. So second base is absolutely fine regardless of consent.

Like, beyond it being tropey and getting tired as fuck at this point I don't care much about the content _as such_. If you want to tease at non-con or they-don't-know-they're-related incest, whatever, go nuts. It's middling-quality-at-best romance/erotica delivered in bite-sized pieces. It's just... can you _not_ say you will delete non-consensual sex on sight while at the same time actively soliciting it for publication? It makes you look even more sketchy than you already do. 



Fallowfox said:


> I don't want to do the computer stuff at all lol.


Hire me as your secretary. I promise I won't write "dicks dicks dicks" on your important documents. Much.



RamblingRenegade said:


> I honestly use mane and tail shampoo not because I'm a horse but it works well and I have a lot of it left over


From what I hear 1) it's good stuff and 2) that's kind of the point of it - that both you and your horse can use it.



Fallowfox said:


> I just want something with no fragrance. So difficult to find soap that is un-scented in the US,


Get this stuff. They probably have a bar version as well if you prefer it.
Like, Dr. Bronner's has a lot of crazy talk printed on the label (if you read the backstory of the company it makes sense, but the doctor's delivery is still pretty loopy), hence me usually referring to it as "crazy soap," but it's fucking good stuff and the company generally has good values. Even if its owners sometimes go a bit overboard in order to communicate them. 

I'm finding scented cat litter is getting more and more popular - before I changed brands I had to be super careful to read the labeling to make sure I wouldn't have a cat smelling like flowers (in a very off-putting, chemical way). And a dog groomer I watch on YouTube seems to always finish off her grooms by spraying the dogs down with cologne. What's with humans and wanting things to smell like not-themselves? At least the dog cologne is usually things like "sugar cookie" or whatever. Less gross than super-chemical synthetic flower smells.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 13, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm finding scented cat litter is getting more and more popular


I had the opportunity to try several types of cat fillers, but almost all of them were terrible for me. The only flavored filler that I have met and used is a silica gel with a mint flavor, or something like that. It had almost no smell in fact.
I like to use a filler made of pressed sawdust of coniferous trees. They absorb well, and are generally comfortable.
My cat smells like "nothing" and I love smelling him.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 13, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I had the opportunity to try several types of cat fillers, but almost all of them were terrible for me. The only flavored filler that I have met and used is a silica gel with a mint flavor, or something like that. It had almost no smell in fact.
> I like to use a filler made of pressed sawdust of coniferous trees. They absorb well, and are generally comfortable.
> My cat smells like "nothing" and I love smelling him.


I like wooden pellet litter (used the brand PeeWee for some time) but ragdoll isn’t a big fan, and my Litter Robot needs clumping litter, so it had to go. Right now I use World’s Best Cat Litter, which is corn-based. Less dusty than the clay-based litter I’ve used, and smells pretty good even when wet, so that’s a win.

It was only when I accidentally bought some flower-scented EverClean that the cat smelled like artificial flower field. It was terrible.


----------



## Smityyyy (Dec 13, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I like wooden pellet litter (used the brand PeeWee for some time) but ragdoll isn’t a big fan, and my Litter Robot needs clumping litter, so it had to go. Right now I use World’s Best Cat Litter, which is corn-based. Less dusty than the clay-based litter I’ve used, and smells pretty good even when wet, so that’s a win.
> 
> It was only when I accidentally bought some flower-scented EverClean that the cat smelled like artificial flower field. It was terrible.



Thank you! Wood pellet litter is the absolute best. I have always preferred it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 13, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Thank you! Wood pellet litter is the absolute best. I have always preferred it.


The reduced tracking is definitely an upside. I find my cats have been a bit less likely to cover their waste with the pellet litter, presumably because it’s got a bit more resistance to digging. Mostly, though, ragdoll just didn’t seem inclined to use it.

The corn-based litter is still more environmentally friendly than clay, and as easy to scoop as any clumping litter, so I’m pleased with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 13, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Have you looked into Dove? I liked the dove sensitive skin bars. They also make shampoo like that too. They don’t have fragrances and are pretty cheap.



I have some dove hand soap. I'm using aveeno for shower stuff.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 13, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> There have been times in my childhood where I wanted to be a boy on and off. Nowadays I feel more like my birth gender, but sometimes I imagine being male.


But just to let you all know (in case anyone is angry with me) that I was born as a female and I plan on staying the gender I was born with; female. I am not a guy. =/


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> But just to let you all know (in case anyone is angry with me) that I was born as a female and I plan on staying the gender I was born with; female. I am not a guy. =/


Some people just hate on it for some reason. But don't you worry! I'm not the one mad at you! Whoever is mad at @a sleepy kitty better not make her sad!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Some people just hate on it for some reason. But don't you worry! I'm not the one mad at you! Whoever is mad at @a sleepy kitty better not make her sad!


Thank you. *hugs*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Thank you. *hugs*


*hugs you back*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

I just wanna get to the maximum legend level in Dying Light but it's so difficult!!!!

I've been doing this for two months! Why is it so hard?!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I honestly use mane and tail shampoo not because I'm a horse but it works well and I have a lot of it left over


I've used Old Mane and Tail for around 30 years. I have yet to find anything that works as well. Clean scalp, hair is clean but not stripped of oils. No stupid scents, either just a mild floral scent that you really can't smell after you rinse it out.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 14, 2022)

Me: *moves the invoice to the "request help" queue"*
"Hey, I see that this invoice is already in the database but the new one I'm working on has a -5- or a -S- handwritten on it, and some of the sums in the table below are crossed-out. The crossed-out numbers appear to be adding up to a total of 5 euros but I'm not sure since I can't completely read what's been crossed out. What does the -5- or -S- stand for? Is this a corrected version of the old invoice, with 5 euros being deducted? Should I replace the old invoice with this one and reduce the sum with 5 euros, or should I mark it as duplicate and delete?"
My manager's response:
"nothing"
........................................................................
b-o-i

I am glad that I have only 3 more weeks left here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2022)

Lovely. -25C and car won't start. Most likely a frozen diesel filter. Spent 2 hours getting my car to a workshop and i am 4 hours late for work. 

What a day and it's barely started. -.-


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 14, 2022)

I just realized that I like to get tired. I mean, I embroider all day (with breaks, of course), but it's been 8 hours. And I feel tired. It's literally the only thing I think about "I'm tired", not bad. Better than guilt or doom.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I just realized that I like to get tired. I mean, I embroider all day (with breaks, of course), but it's been 8 hours. And I feel tired. It's literally the only thing I think about "I'm tired", not bad. Better than guilt or doom.


I had a bit of a look at your gallery and your felting+embroidery work is really neat!


----------



## Pup (Dec 14, 2022)

I’m a little angry, mostly frustrated. Very disappointed, and very dumbfounded. I doubt many of you read my previous vent post, but just to somewhat summarize (while adding a few more details), cousin went and broke up with his gf. He went to me after us not having talked a lot for a while out of the blue to vent and just let it out. He cried, told me he basically needed someone to lean on right now and that if he ever had the feeling of going back to her, he needed me to stop him. It was a tall order out of nowhere, but I agreed to help because I always liked the guy.

Fast forward a few days later and I get news from himself that he’s back with his gf. That they had a long discussion and are trying to make it work again. The thing that makes me pissed is that this exact thing happened before. He tried to break up with her before, said it was for the best, and after a day or two went back.

I can’t fucking help him stay away from her if he doesn’t let me know that she’s reaching out to him and trying to talk to him. I can’t fucking help somebody that first off, can’t help themself. I’m pissed because I care about the fucking guy and I saw how hurt he was twice now and I don’t want it to happen again and he’s already gone back to her before I could even process all his venting a few days ago.

I tried talking him out of going through with this, but he seems set on it, saying that it already seems like the relationships been getting better, but that’s the thing. All he’s seeing is the short term improvements, what matters is the long term improvements, and twice now he’s seen that in the long term the relationship was toxic. I expressed how skeptical I was and his response to that was “well only time will tell”

That’s a fools excuse at this point… Let’s just not think back on our previous experiences why don’t we? Goddammit. I suggested to him that they need TIME. Take time away from the relationship, take time to reflect about what was wrong with it, what you could’ve done better, what she could’ve done better. Work on yourself so if you decide to jump back into the relationship later, you jump back in as a better person..

That’s just how I feel right now. Thanks vent thread for existing.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 14, 2022)

I was just fiddling with myself and got a nosebleed. 

Wasn't a big one and it's gone now but I had to finish up while holding a wet facecloth to my nose.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2022)

Got my wound redressed and I'm not sure if it's healing as fast. 
The nurse that saw it today didn't say it didn't look 'mean' so I'm hoping that's a good thing.
Still hurts to sit and stand a wee bit but not like it was last week.

But then I got an angry cab driver for my trip back- impatient, following behind the plow and still somehow hitting the snowbank as he made a turn. I told him I didn't have tap on my debit card, but he still set it up for tap and gave me attitude for 'trying to tap it' when I literally couldn't even insert my card, it just beeped.
And then the plows were running through my street so I just asked him to drop me off across the street. 
And then I crossed but slipped.
On the bright side my neighbor was a total sweetheart and plowed me a path 
But now I'm stuck trying to correct my posture because I've been limping for almost an entire month and now my opposite leg is all beaten up from the fall. TuT


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I was just fiddling with myself and got a nosebleed.
> 
> Wasn't a big one and it's gone now but I had to finish up while holding a wet facecloth to my nose.


and the doctor said I wouldn't get so many nosebleeds if I kept my finger outta there


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2022)

I think both my middle fingers (rest of my hands to a milder extent) actually got frostbutt. They still are sore days after experiencing the cold


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 15, 2022)

As much as lazy coworkers suck, at least I have enough of a spine to say so, and if supervisors don’t make an announcement on that today, I won’t shut up about it until they do.

Seriously, how hard is it to push a button? F’ing simpletons


----------



## Rimna (Dec 16, 2022)

You know what they say - just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're not out there to get you.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

why us it that whenever i start to really like something online they destroy it


really want to squish the life out of something living right now


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> why us it that whenever i start to really like something online they destroy it
> 
> 
> really want to squish the life out of something living right now


Yup same I'm finally starting to get better being able to talk to people and of course I get to go back to being a loner now


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2022)

I will never get to hear about how Tyra's wound turns out.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I will never get to hear about how Tyra's wound turns out.


Subscribe to my only fans  if you wanna see my butt UuU
For reals though, the nurse  practitioner came in  to see how i was doing and it looks  much healthier. It's a red instead of red, mostly purple and yellow

Still  2 by 2.1 inches wide, .3 inches deep, as opposed to the former: 2 x 2.8 and .5  inches deep.


----------



## Erix (Dec 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Subscribe to my only fans  if you wanna see my butt UuU
> For reals though, the nurse  practitioner came in  to see how i was doing and it looks  much healthier. It's a red instead of red, mostly purple and yellow
> 
> Still  2 by 2.1 inches wide, .3 inches deep, as opposed to the former: 2 x 2.8 and .5  inches deep.


Geezus Christ Tyra what the hell. red, purple, and yellowish wound??

What the hell have you been doing with ur butt?? xd Sitting aggressively on every single thing in sight?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 16, 2022)

Erix said:


> Geezus Christ Tyra what the hell. red, purple, and yellowish wound??
> 
> What the hell have you been doing with ur butt?? xd Sitting aggressively on every single thing in sight?



I mean at least then it might have been fun TuT
Believe it or not I got it working extended hours from home. Started out as an abscess, ruptured and evolved into something bigger because I was still trying to sit on it/push through 'mandatory overtime'.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

Ow seriously ow


----------



## Erix (Dec 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I mean at least then it might have been fun TuT
> Believe it or not I got it working extended hours from home. Started out as an abscess, ruptured and evolved into something bigger because I was still trying to sit on it/push through 'mandatory overtime'.


What? That’s terrible! You couldn’t even be excused from overtime for that?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 17, 2022)

Erix said:


> What? That’s terrible! You couldn’t even be excused from overtime for that?



They declined, but then when I got to the end of my pain tolerance, I snapped a pic and saw it was time for me to go to the ER.
So poop to them, now I miss two weeks instead of just working normal hours and potentially avoiding this XD


----------



## Erix (Dec 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> They declined, but then when I got to the end of my pain tolerance, I snapped a pic and saw it was time for me to go to the ER.
> So poop to them, now I miss two weeks instead of just working normal hours and potentially avoiding this XD


I admire the fact you can still act so cheerful Tyra even whilst enduring the pain o.o

You have inspired me!

One must face the pain.

One must be the pain…

One must LIVE WITH THE PAIN! 

Even tho I’m on team heart, I’m channeling my inner  energy just for you this one time


----------



## Rimna (Dec 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I mean at least then it might have been fun TuT
> Believe it or not I got it working extended hours from home. Started out as an abscess, ruptured and evolved into something bigger because I was still trying to sit on it/push through 'mandatory overtime'.



"Mandatory" and "Overtime" in the same sentence should be replaced with "Very" and "Illegal". What the hell?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2022)

Rimna said:


> "Mandatory" and "Overtime" in the same sentence should be replaced with "Very" and "Illegal". What the hell?



A previous employer I had asked me to _lie_ about my hours before realising I wasn't eligible for overtime anyway.

But yeah, that's some bad practice and I'm sorry Tyra had to put up with it.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 17, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I was just fiddling with myself and got a nosebleed.
> 
> Wasn't a big one and it's gone now but I had to finish up while holding a wet facecloth to my nose.


Go easy on yourself next time! And I certainly hope that's not the same washcloth. -_-;


----------



## redhusky (Dec 17, 2022)

I just let the dog in AND THEN he decided to do his business. It's a chihuahua so cleaning up wasn't too big of a problem. It's the principle of the matter!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 17, 2022)

I was listening to this and I was crying out again... 




apparently it gets better for me...
my dads company will force him up to have a gps on his car and... once that happens we won't be able to travel around again, no random going outs to near towns or to the market unless it is for the pay day supply buying, just when I was getting confident to go out again..... it will be like... absolute torture, right on the worse moment. 

they could had implemented mid year, even on february and I would have been pretty much better at 2023.. but right now? one day after the forums announced up the stupid closure?

I.... I'm  just...
Take me home.. to the place I belong....


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm going to vent the forums are closing up shop


----------



## Woozle (Dec 18, 2022)

My PMDD is kicking my ass. (It's a severe form of PMS or PMT.)

I feel sick and weak and depressed.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 19, 2022)

For the first time in my life, I will be going to therapy. It starts next month. I don't know if it will help but it's just about the only thing I can try.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 19, 2022)

I got deleted and banned from the replacement of FAF because I questioned the dictator of a leader
FUCK HIM


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 19, 2022)

Woozle said:


> My PMDD is kicking my ass. (It's a severe form of PMS or PMT.)
> 
> I feel sick and weak and depressed.


I can emphasize, I have PMDD too


----------



## Woozle (Dec 19, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I can emphasize, I have PMDD too



It sucks, doesn't it?

I wanted a hysterectomy to stop my cycle but apparently that doesn't always stop the hormonal disturbances. I used to think I was bipolar because of my mood swings but it's probably PMDD.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 19, 2022)

Sucks the forum is dying again. Have been on it for 14 years. Met several long term friends from it. I liked its slow paced discussions. 

I'm gonna miss this place.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 20, 2022)

Nt gonna lie
Even though my friends cheered me up and I could even Cheer up some friends back.. I'm still feeling quite down

New and more new bad news keep coming, and just on these dates.. holidays
The happiest time of the year

I want snuggles qnd I get struggles
-avian flu going on so I can't buy chicken nor turkey
-the forums are closing
-i was getting comfier going out and I won't be able to visit certain (FAR) places in car again because they'll force my dad to have a gps on the car
-random bad news here and there, even when I'm not looking for them
-Everyone is going through shit nowadays
-And so much things more.


I don't want to be weak or that "oh look at this guy, depressed booho, <irl 2nd name> just get over it and be a man for gods sake~"
I'm tired of not...
I want to be free

Life keeps going bad, despite the good things
I feel like my feelings are gray-ening all over again...
I should eat 2 tonnes of sugar and push these feelings down or something. I'm tired of bad news

Tell me for once that "waterpark dolphins helped down kids to beat cancer whose discovered the cure of most diseases which will help local economies, increasing the life level and CO2 levels drop down to historic levels due to an increase of renewable energies which will also help to bring back the woolly mammoths and modern threatened species, and due to the beter life situation black markets got shut down for once and wars came to an end"

Or even something simpler as "free potato fries and taco fridays!! Come come!"...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2022)

@Fcomega121 CO2 will be at historic levels if you count the Eocene as historic. :V


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 20, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Tell me for once that "waterpark dolphins helped down kids to beat cancer whose discovered the cure of most diseases which will help local economies, increasing the life level and CO2 levels drop down to historic levels due to an increase of renewable energies which will also help to bring back the woolly mammoths and modern threatened species, and due to the beter life situation black markets got shut down for once and wars came to an end"


I hope that








						Razões para Acreditar
					

Não é que o mundo esteja pior, você que não fica sabendo das coisas boas que acontecem.




					razoesparaacreditar.com
				



and








						The Good News Network: Positive Stories 24/7
					

Your daily source for only good news: Inspiring stories and images from around the world will make you feel uplifted, optimistic and positive about life.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



can help :3

I have also read that the homicide rate in São Paulo - the city I'm currently visiting to see my sister and nephew - has reached an all-time low of 4 per 100,000 inhabitants. Back in 2001, that was about 46 per 100,000

Also, it has rained like we have never seen in the Northeast, the region where I live in, which is infamous for the long drought periods. And - unlike the bad news we keep seeing everyday about the Amazon rainforest -, I was surprised to learn that our other relevant forest biome - the Atlantic Forest - is slowly recovering, instead of receding. But we have great hopes for the Amazon too; Norway is set to resume payments to the Amazon Fund, which pays Brazil to prevent, monitor and combat deforestation, something our president-elect has already committed to taking care of


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Fcomega121 CO2 will be at historic levels if you count the Eocene as historic. :V


lol! Yeah this made me laugh haha
Thank you~

It would be great to have the Gastornis back as well! 
Real Chocobos rule!! :V



Guifrog said:


> I hope that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thank you friend, this first link will also help me to practice my Portuguese, I stopped practicing at all when my phone broke, though it's been 1 year after that so that is /not a vent anymore. :3



Guifrog said:


> I have also read that the homicide rate in São Paulo - the city I'm currently visiting to see my sister and nephew - has reached an all-time low of 4 per 100,000 inhabitants. Back in 2001, that was about 46 per 100,000


This makes me happy to hear, safer places are quite wholesome. It calms me down to know São Paulo is getting safer



Guifrog said:


> Also, it has rained like we have never seen in the Northeast, the region where I live in, which is infamous for the long drought periods. And - unlike the bad news we keep seeing everyday about the Amazon rainforest -, I was surprised to learn that our other relevant forest biome - the Atlantic Forest - is slowly recovering, instead of receding. But we have great hopes for the Amazon too; Norway is set to resume payments to the Amazon Fund, which pays Brazil to prevent, monitor and combat deforestation, something our president-elect has already committed to taking care of


This makes me hopeful, thank you gui-pancake

I'm glad that not everything is imminent destruction

Your president is doing an amazing job! I really hope the amazon and not only that but even more forests can recover too
I'd like to help in the future to help them even by donating

Especially for the river dolphins, sloths, and all the undiscovered species~
You're amazing gui, thank you! *Hugs you tightly*


----------



## redhusky (Dec 21, 2022)

Carton of Eggnog: "Best if used by Nov. 21st."
Me: Oh joy! *pours into coffee*
Also Me: *Just Remembered it's  *DEC*. 21*


----------



## ben909 (Dec 21, 2022)

coffee was lost...


----------



## redhusky (Dec 21, 2022)

ben909 said:


> coffee was lost...


You know what, it's was actually delicous. I didn't know it was expired until AFTER I went for a second cup! I DID get the poots briefly though. X3


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 21, 2022)

I love the smell of cold cuts, tomatoes, onions, lettuce in the air...

WHY do I still dislike eating submarine sandwiches?? Subway be smelling amazing, but then I taste it. :l

#why


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 21, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> WHY do I still dislike eating submarine sandwiches?? Subway be smelling amazing, but then I taste it. :l


Does it still taste not-nice if you disassemble it on a plate? (Like, I know that would be messy, and probably get you some odd looks, but it's probably useful for you to know. Maybe there's just a couple of ingredient combinations that don't agree with your taste buds?)


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 21, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I love the smell of cold cuts, tomatoes, onions, lettuce in the air...
> 
> WHY do I still dislike eating submarine sandwiches?? Subway be smelling amazing, but then I taste it. :l
> 
> #why



honestly, it could just be their ingredients. 
Have you tried making the same thing at home yourself? 
I remember trying their breakfast sandwich when it first came out but it just tasted like foam. It was super fluffy/airy and flavorless and gross. But I can definitely eat an egg sandwich if it's something I made, for sure. XD


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 21, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Does it still taste not-nice if you disassemble it on a plate? (Like, I know that would be messy, and probably get you some odd looks, but it's probably useful for you to know. Maybe there's just a couple of ingredient combinations that don't agree with your taste buds?)


I love a good BLT, meatball sub, panini, burger, and grilled cheese.

Anything cold though? I'd rather have it in salad form.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> honestly, it could just be their ingredients.
> Have you tried making the same thing at home yourself?
> I remember trying their breakfast sandwich when it first came out but it just tasted like foam. It was super fluffy/airy and flavorless and gross. But I can definitely eat an egg sandwich if it's something I made, for sure. XD


Ahhh i forgot about egg mcmuffins. Also egg salad is legit

I just love eggs


----------



## Rimna (Dec 22, 2022)

Normal employers: "Hey guys, the holidays are coming and I want to wish you a merry Christmas! I hope you all have a good time." 
Normal employers sometimes: "Here's a Christmas bonus!".

My employer:  "You people are making really simple mistakes that are very annoying for our clients, which will lead to them leaving, and you all know what's going to happen if we have no clients. Also, Germany works this Monday and Tuesday, so I would appreciate if you do some overtime hours".

Fuck you bitch. You do all the work by yourself if you're so perfect, and pay yourself 300 euros per month like you're paying us. Good luck treating people like this in Germany and paying them 300 euros per month there.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 22, 2022)

Christmas is in two days and I've been feeling off. Mostly it's my sleep schedule being out of wack, but today especially I'm feeling... icky.
I have baking to do, gifts to wrap, and one gift I need to do what's probably a few hours' worth of final assembly work on. We have HelloFresh food that needs to be cooked, too, and I need to put claw caps on the cat so she doesn't accidentally scratch my nephew again.

And I'm probably going to miss out on visiting my grandfather's grave tomorrow, which I've done on Dec 23rd every year since he passed.

I hate having limited energy. Come Christmas (Dec 24 here) I'm going to be the most boring, exhausted shell of a person ever.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 22, 2022)

Work really is pressing me for a lot of medical info to confirm my absence is legitimate

Thankfully the NP is for the people. They sent a document and clarified I have a work related injury and can't sit for more than 20 minutes at a time. It could take approximately a month to heal, too (and I wasn't told that until now XD).


----------



## Eyleifr (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Work really is pressing me for a lot of medical info to confirm my absence is legitimate
> 
> Thankfully the NP is for the people. They sent a document and clarified I have a work related injury and can't sit for more than 20 minutes at a time. It could take approximately a month to heal, too (and I wasn't told that until now XD).


I hate your employers and I feel sorry for your butt. It's horrible.


----------



## Erix (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Work really is pressing me for a lot of medical info to confirm my absence is legitimate
> 
> Thankfully the NP is for the people. They sent a document and clarified I have a work related injury and can't sit for more than 20 minutes at a time. It could take approximately a month to heal, too (and I wasn't told that until now XD).


Dam sorry to hear that Tyra 

Is sleeping okay for you? Do you perhaps have to lay on your stomach when sleeping?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 22, 2022)

Erix said:


> Dam sorry to hear that Tyra
> 
> Is sleeping okay for you? Do you perhaps have to lay on your stomach when sleeping?



Sleeping has been terrible for unrelated reasons, but I don't feel pain there when I sleep on my side!


----------



## Rimna (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Work really is pressing me for a lot of medical info to confirm my absence is legitimate
> 
> Thankfully the NP is for the people. They sent a document and clarified I have a work related injury and can't sit for more than 20 minutes at a time. It could take approximately a month to heal, too (and I wasn't told that until now XD).



Holy shit are you working for like Telus International or something other fascist like that?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 22, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Holy shit are you working for like Telus International or something other fascist like that?



Rogers. XD 
Definitely money driven, even though their software technically doesn't work 99% of the time to make the sale with.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 23, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Rogers. XD
> Definitely money driven, even though their software technically doesn't work 99% of the time to make the sale with.



Ah well I worked for Telus and this sounds like something they'd have done. I never actually took sick leave while I was with them, but they did spy on all of our social media and public profiles and threatened those who had even remotely mentioned the client they worked for.


----------



## Erix (Dec 23, 2022)

I fucking HATE being parked in my driveway when there’s snow

My driveway is slanted so snow makes it absolute hell

And I can’t blame my stepdad because he parked here only right before the snowstorm arrived and he didn’t know I didn’t like parking down here in the first place (He went out of his way to drive my car to go get a oil change for it which is why he was using my car) so I can’t really be mad at the guy

So here I am in my car venting out loud all my frustration cuz I can’t direct it at anybody

It’s just

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT, *FUCK YOU SNOW*!

I HATE YOU WITH EVERY FIBER OF MY GOD DAM BEING

WHY DID I HAVE TO BE PARKED DOWN HERE WAHHHHHH


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2022)

Jesus Christ it suddenly got cold.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Jesus Christ it suddenly got cold.


Cold.... IN DECEMBER!? Say it isn't so!


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 23, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Cold.... IN DECEMBER!? Say it isn't so!


its -4 rn


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Cold.... IN DECEMBER!? Say it isn't so!


It was 10c this morning. In like 3 hours it dropped to -13c with -30c windchill.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 23, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> its -4 rn


Oddly, the cold has mellowed out here. It WAS super cold late November and up to mid December. I'm in SoCal btw so day and night extremes are the norm here.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It was 10c this morning. In like 3 hours it dropped to -13c with -30c windchill.


Rejoice! You have gained the winter gods' favor. See how they bless you with cold weather! :3


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 23, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Oddly, the cold has mellowed out here. It WAS super cold late November and up to mid December. I'm in SoCal btw so day and night extremes are the norm here.


*knife appears* yeah im working on sleight of hand IRL rn cuz I cant practice fighting outside


----------



## redhusky (Dec 23, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> **knife appears** yeah im working on sleight of hand IRL rn cuz I cant practice fighting outside


@Vanessa Howl And when did THIS behavior begin? -_-;


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 24, 2022)

Today is Christmas and I didn’t get everything done aaaaah my life is over *dramatically falls onto fainting couch*



Fallowfox said:


> It was 10c this morning. In like 3 hours it dropped to -13c with -30c windchill.


Ew, gross! If you don’t already have some, make sure you get yourself some thermal underwear! Weather like that doesn’t joke around.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> *Today is Christmas *and I didn’t get everything done aaaaah my life is over *dramatically falls onto fainting couch*
> 
> 
> Ew, gross! If you don’t already have some, make sure you get yourself some thermal underwear! Weather like that doesn’t joke around.


Do you start celebrating it on the Eve? My family does it on the 25th.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 24, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Do you start celebrating it on the Eve? My family does it on the 25th.


Yup, Sweden traditionally does Christmas on the 24th. Thankfully I managed to finish the gift I wasn't quite done with (I hate ironing so I'd put off hemming an embroidery for literal months - about 4-5 hours of work stitching plus maybe 30-45 minutes measuring, counting, folding, gluing and ironing), and my kid brother bought us a little time by telling Mom he'd be upwards of an hour late (not related to us in any way - I've no idea why he's running late). Some of the gifts and one of the foods I'd hoped to make fell through but I can live with that - nobody but me (and boyfriend, in the case of the food) knows I'd semi-planned them, anyway.

My only true regret is failing to get my mom an ugly Christmas sweater. Been getting her one every year for the last, like... 5 or so years?

Just waiting for boyfriend to come downstairs to help me glue claw caps on the cat, now, then we can pack ourselves up and get going. May actually go prepare by loading some stuff into the car.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 24, 2022)

It was 13 degrees Fahrenheit this morning and as soon as I opened the door to the porch, the cold was already too much for me. Also, the outside water bowl was frozen.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Yup, Sweden traditionally does Christmas on the 24th. Thankfully I managed to finish the gift I wasn't quite done with (I hate ironing so I'd put off hemming an embroidery for literal months - about 4-5 hours of work stitching plus maybe 30-45 minutes measuring, counting, folding, gluing and ironing), and my kid brother bought us a little time by telling Mom he'd be upwards of an hour late (not related to us in any way - I've no idea why he's running late). Some of the gifts and one of the foods I'd hoped to make fell through but I can live with that - nobody but me (and boyfriend, in the case of the food) knows I'd semi-planned them, anyway.
> 
> My only true regret is failing to get my mom an ugly Christmas sweater. Been getting her one every year for the last, like... 5 or so years?
> 
> Just waiting for boyfriend to come downstairs to help me glue claw caps on the cat, now, then we can pack ourselves up and get going. May actually go prepare by loading some stuff into the car.


Christmas tradition with my family is making homemade tamales. Due to time constraints we usually have most of them made a few before but we most certainly will be eating them that day and the week or so afterwards. We make them in bulk, you see.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Today is Christmas and I didn’t get everything done aaaaah my life is over *dramatically falls onto fainting couch*
> 
> 
> Ew, gross! If you don’t already have some, make sure you get yourself some thermal underwear! Weather like that doesn’t joke around.



Godt Júl! og en godt nytt ar (I do apologise that this isn't actually swedish)



Chaosmasterdelta said:


> It was 13 degrees Fahrenheit this morning and as soon as I opened the door to the porch, the cold was already too much for me. Also, the outside water bowl was frozen.



Stay inside and wrap up in blankets! 

It was 3.2 fahrenheit here/ -16c with windchill down to -24f/-30c.

My morning run was extremely unpleasant; my breath had begun to turn to ice on my clothes when I got back. x3
I met one other jogger while I was out, and we both had dressed to eliminate *any* exposed skin whatsoever.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 24, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Christmas tradition with my family is making homemade tamales. Due to time constraints we usually have most of them made a few before but we most certainly will be eating them that day and the week or so afterwards. We make them in bulk, you see.


Most years I've had assorted meats (ham, meatballs, prince sausages, sometimes ribs...) for upwards a week after Christmas, just from leftovers sent home with me. This year there was less, probably because my brother, sister-in-law, and nephew are staying with my parents so there's a whack more people to polish off the leftover food.

Still have about half a pumpkin pie, about half a saffron mudcake, a half batch of gingerbread dough, and some eggnog, though. Lots of unhealthy holiday eats!



Fallowfox said:


> Godt Júl! og en godt nytt ar (I do apologise that this isn't actually swedish)


God jul och gott nytt år! 



Fallowfox said:


> My morning run was extremely unpleasant; my breath had begun to turn to ice on my clothes when I got back. x3
> I met one other jogger while I was out, and we both had dressed to eliminate *any* exposed skin whatsoever.


Reminds me of the years where I've gotten back from walking in the cold to frost on my eyebrows. >.>

Or when I still had my horse, and he'd sometimes be covered in frost like some fairy tale creature when we brought him inside in the evening (his winter coat was hella thick so him having a halo blanketing of frost after a relatively humid winter day with dropping temperatures wasn't THAT weird, but it sure looked pretty!).


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Most years I've had assorted meats (ham, meatballs, prince sausages, sometimes ribs...) for upwards a week after Christmas, just from leftovers sent home with me. This year there was less, probably because my brother, sister-in-law, and nephew are staying with my parents so there's a whack more people to polish off the leftover food.
> 
> Still have about half a pumpkin pie, about half a saffron mudcake, a half batch of gingerbread dough, and some eggnog, though. *Lots of unhealthy holiday eats*!


Those are the BEST KIND of eats!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 24, 2022)

Period started, I feel exhausted for no reason and I can't stop sneezing/itching in the nose. My allergies decided now was the time to do stuff I guess.
This sucks.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!

Also, presents unwrap too quickly, Santa Claus stopped delivering to adults, and I am cooking too much food for too few people.

Not a particular vent, but thought I would keep it simple.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Also, presents unwrap too quickly, Santa Claus stopped delivering to adults, and I am cooking* too much food for too few people.*
> 
> Not a particular vent, but thought I would keep it simple.



Not physically possible!

Reverse the parable of the 5 loaves of fishes; let's have 5000 loaves for 5 people. >:}


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 26, 2022)

People being unable to let go of a soapbox -w-


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> People being unable to let go of a soapbox -w-


The moment you realize that it is mine then the issue ends!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 26, 2022)

redhusky said:


> The moment you realize that it is mine then the issue ends!


You can keep it, I'm good with just the soap


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You can keep it, I'm good with just the soap


Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> People being unable to let go of a soapbox -w-


*croaks*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2022)

Discord bots randomly blocking my black-and-white drawings for being 'explicit'. 

¬_¬


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 26, 2022)

My intrusive thoughts.

I really wonder if I have OCD, because these thoughts are awful and I never agree with them.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 26, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> *croaks*


*hears suspicious noises from this thread and looks around*


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> *croaks*





Guifrog said:


> *hears suspicious noises from this thread and looks around*


You're not going let him speak to you like that, are you!? >


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> My intrusive thoughts.
> 
> I really wonder if I have OCD, because these thoughts are awful and I never agree with them.


Mindfulness helps me when I get like that plus a nap. Sleep tends to "settle" everything for a good while.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> *hears suspicious noises from this thread and looks around*





redhusky said:


> You're not going let him speak to you like that, are you!? >


*dangles the mistletoe in front of you*
Don't make me threaten you with this. :>


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> *dangles the mistletoe in front of you*
> Don't make me threaten you with this. :>


You can't threaten me with a good time!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2022)

redhusky said:


> You can't threaten me with a good time!


Ah, but I can. What'cha gonna do about it? :>


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah, but I can. What'cha gonna do about it? :>


Have a good time!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Have a good time!


Well, duh. What else were you gonna do?
Give me a hug? Take me out for dinner? Steal my socks?


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, duh. What else were you gonna do?
> Give me a hug? Take me out for dinner? Steal my socks?


Bind you, eat all the food in your fridge, and wear your socks. If you're into, of course. u_u


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 27, 2022)

I felt like I was gonna puke, grocery store run, I felt something wet on my leg, it was a big ass splotch of phlegm some disgusting baboon must've spat on a shelf or something (could be something else and as much as I don't want to further think about the phlegm I HAVE to pray that it is phlegm), I've washed my hands a couple times and still feel horribly gross
Keep calm parts of my bags are already packed as soon as my new flat is livable I'm OUT of this putrid dumpster of a city


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 28, 2022)

I figured I'd wait until after christmas to buy a turkey because I don't want to pay 30+dollars for a small bird. 
I did.
This is my first time I'll be cooking a turkey. There's no other way for me to learn.
Wish me luck...  
Also the gift I ordered for myself is taking too long. Said it'd be here by the end of today but still no knocks. 
They better not disappoint. )8<


----------



## Erix (Dec 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I figured I'd wait until after christmas to buy a turkey because I don't want to pay 30+dollars for a small bird.
> I did.
> This is my first time I'll be cooking a turkey. There's no other way for me to learn.
> Wish me luck...
> ...


GL Tyra! You got this shit.

I can’t cook for the life of me, so I don’t really have any advice, but I learned from someone while helping them cook that salt works wonders so uh…

YEAH USE THAT! xD

My credibility: trust me bro


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 28, 2022)

China announcing they'll graciously allow their citizens to travel right as we hear about their newest tens of millions of covid cases and the news of a possible new xi jinping variant
Fucking close the borders we're not dealing with this commie shit again


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I figured I'd wait until after christmas to buy a turkey because I don't want to pay 30+dollars for a small bird.
> I did.
> This is my first time I'll be cooking a turkey. There's no other way for me to learn.
> Wish me luck...
> ...


Are you cooking it with stuffing?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 28, 2022)

Nice to know covid cases are funny now according to the moral and decency police

Possibly tens of millions more dying = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some people I swear SMH


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I figured I'd wait until after christmas to buy a turkey because I don't want to pay 30+dollars for a small bird.
> I did.
> This is my first time I'll be cooking a turkey. There's no other way for me to learn.
> Wish me luck...
> ...


Post pics when you finish.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Bind you, eat all the food in your fridge, and wear your socks. If you're into, of course. u_u


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 28, 2022)

Erix said:


> GL Tyra! You got this shit.
> 
> I can’t cook for the life of me, so I don’t really have any advice, but I learned from someone while helping them cook that salt works wonders so uh…
> 
> ...



This is why you leave the cooking to me, and you take on the 100 hrs of work to support our kids U_U


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> This is why you leave the cooking to me, and you take on the 100 hrs of work to support our kids U_U



Eat the kids. Problem solved.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 28, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Nice to know covid cases are funny now according to the moral and decency police


I find you funny. 

Like, political shit aside, just the dichotomy of opposing the vaccine ... and masks ... and the general idea of locking down, THEN turning around to wring your hands when China undoes the lockdowns and cases spike is what I'd fully expect from you.


----------



## Erix (Dec 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Eat the kids. Problem solved.


What the fu-


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 28, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I find you funny.
> 
> Like, political shit aside, just the dichotomy of opposing the vaccine ... and masks ... and the general idea of locking down, THEN turning around to wring your hands when China undoes the lockdowns and cases spike is what I'd fully expect from you.


Everyone sees you finding this situation humorous, just because you have a petty beef with users here doesn't magically make it not ghoulish


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I find you funny.
> 
> Like, political shit aside, just the dichotomy of opposing the vaccine ... and masks ... and the general idea of locking down, THEN turning around to wring your hands when China undoes the lockdowns and cases spike is what I'd fully expect from you.



I do like the idea of the virus being communist.
_
My body will resist the tiny little communists. _>:}


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 28, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Everyone sees you finding this situation humorous, just because you have a petty beef with users here doesn't magically make it not ghoulish


I mean, I don't find the situation there humorous; I have family and friends there who are coping as best they can with it, mainly in HK. I find it clownish that someone who has made multiple racist statements against Chinese people, among others, and who glorifies a racist videogame that literally involves murdering Chinese people wholesale is trying to characterize me as finding the death happening over there funny.

Especially you have been whining about lifting the lockdowns over there, where you do not live, despite the fact the main vaccine being administered in China is less effective that the ones available here in the West. Especially when experts have been warning that lifting the lockdowns could result in more than a million deaths there.

Like, what did you think was going happen?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2022)

Really, I hope China buys mRNA vaccines, so that it can boost the immunity of its population and avoid what is probably coming. 

I know they're not going to, because it will be seen as losing face and faith in sinovac, but I hope they do it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Really, I hope China buys mRNA vaccines, so that it can boost the immunity of its population and avoid what is probably coming.
> 
> I know they're not going to, because it will be seen as losing face and faith in sinovac, but I hope they do it.


The thing is, the government there has turned US aid for vaccines, so if they're refusing free vaccines doses ... I'm skeptical they're going to buy it.

It's not a good situation.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 28, 2022)

I baked a Swiss roll for the first time in my life and managed to crack it. So now the filling has creeped out through a crack.
I could blame boyfriend (because he was technically the one who made the first crack), but honestly it's mostly my fault.



Fallowfox said:


> Eat the kids. Problem solved.


Swift would be proud.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 28, 2022)

The package has been delayed and the turkey isn't leaking enough to baste it so I am improvising with butter.
Dear lordy I hope it goes well.

I am frustrated by the inaccuracy of my order. 2 hr drive from here, should be delivered by the end of today. Hasn't actually left the facility though (according to the tracker). I wouldn't be shocked if they forgot to take it when they made their deliveries. It's usually the luck I have when I order anything, especially if it's expensive.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2022)

Baste that bird you turkey tackling tuckamuck.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Baste that bird you turkey tackling tuckamuck.


I'mma go to your bread thread and baste yo buns


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 28, 2022)

The turkey came out aight.
Not perfect but cooked thoroughly and not super dry.
The skin is a little too crispy but oh well. I didn't have anything to improvise with except butter. Basting usually involves using the juices that come from the turkey, which was like... NONE
There was so little it just burned right up. 
Anywho... yee, I did it. Now I might have a better shot if I wanna host christmas dinner with the fam some year~


----------



## Punji (Dec 28, 2022)

I tell you one thing I won't miss about the FAF is all the toxic hollow virtue-signalling from people who don't even care about the others around them, much less some hypothetical rando across the planet.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Basting usually involves using the juices that come from the turkey, which was like... NONE



Just use a bottle of wine next time. To drink I mean, you'll be too drunk to care about some stupid bird. It's not like birds are real anyway, the CIA has been exposed for faking them years ago.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Just use a bottle of wine next time. To drink I mean, you'll be too drunk to care about some stupid bird. It's not like birds are real anyway, the CIA has been exposed for faking them years ago.



That would explain the wires stuck in my teeth!!! 
*UGH! *


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 29, 2022)

5am and I still not sleepy enough


----------



## Regret (Dec 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> a racist videogame that literally involves murdering Chinese people wholesale


I want no part in whatever argument is between you and Frank, though I am curious about this statement.  I figured a racist pro-genocide game would be in the news and banned in more restrictive countries yet I cannot find a single source or reference.  What game are alluding to here?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The skin is a little too crispy but oh well. I didn't have anything to improvise with except butter. Basting usually involves using the juices that come from the turkey, which was like... NONE


Ugh I sorta had that problem when I tried to turkey last Christmas. Recipe called for basting it in its own juices at X time in; took like twice as long for juices to happen _at all_, so melted butter it was. Easiest way to make turkey tbh is… I don’t know the English word. The literal translation would be steak/frying bag. Keeps it from drying out, collects the juices, and you just open it up the last however long to crisp up the skin. That, or you cover the bird with aluminum foil when it’s starting to get too much color, which is what I had to do IIRC.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 29, 2022)

Regret said:


> I want no part in whatever argument is between you and Frank, though I am curious about this statement.  I figured a racist pro-genocide game would be in the news and banned in more restrictive countries yet I cannot find a single source or reference.  What game are alluding to here?


Sure. I sent it to you.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, I don't find the situation there humorous; I have family and friends there who are coping as best they can with it, mainly in HK. I find it clownish that someone who has made multiple racist statements against Chinese people, among others, and who glorifies a racist videogame that literally involves murdering Chinese people wholesale is trying to characterize me as finding the death happening over there funny.
> 
> Especially you have been whining about lifting the lockdowns over there, where you do not live, despite the fact the main vaccine being administered in China is less effective that the ones available here in the West. Especially when experts have been warning that lifting the lockdowns could result in more than a million deaths there.
> 
> Like, what did you think was going happen?


I have made zero racist statements against Chinese people, feel free to pathetically try to prove this limp point in the short time your soapbox has left but even if it had a thousand years you would still come full of shit
You found horrible things funny regularly, including me suffering a work accident earlier this year, which is the very few times you seemed to ever showcase any sort of sense of humor about anything

You're a sad sack of tumors and I'm looking forward to never see or hear about you ever again

You also completely misunderstood my stance on lockdowns and forced medical procedures; I'm for personal responsibility as opposed to having the boot of a dictatorship mandate them. The fact you assimilate opposing authoritarianism with not having responsibility is concerning. Probably to be expected from someone who admitted to having worked in a dictatorship. That abysmal reading comprehension level matches your grammar but I still think it was at least partly deliberate as you've repeatedly shown yourself to be a manipulative piece of garbage

As for the Chinese government I don't care if they're asian they can all die in a fire, they're lifting regulations AS CASES ARE EXPLODING which is the contrary to everyone else's reasoning, it's either the crassest act of incompetence ever or a deliberate ply to kill as many people as they can. Coming from communists either is equally as likely.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 29, 2022)

Regret said:


> I want no part in whatever argument is between you and Frank, though I am curious about this statement.  I figured a racist pro-genocide game would be in the news and banned in more restrictive countries yet I cannot find a single source or reference.  What game are alluding to here?


A 20+ year old shitpost making no mention of race whatsoever is apparently this person's idea of what racism is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For someone virtue-signaling about racism, they're making racism out to be some kind of joke.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I have made zero racist statements against Chinese people, feel free to pathetically try to prove this limp point in the short time your soapbox has left but even if it had a thousand years you would still come full of shit
> You found horrible things funny regularly, including me suffering a work accident earlier this year, which is the very few times you seemed to ever showcase any sort of sense of humor about anything
> 
> You're a sad sack of tumors and I'm looking forward to never see or hear about you ever again
> ...


First off, about the personal stuff, yeah, I worked in China ... for American companies, mostly working on teams resolving disputes they had with Chinese companies. That meant staying in China for a time. I work for a consulting firm that works with American companies which do business and have interest abroad ... which means having to work in nondemocratic countries occasionally. 

None of that means I endorse what goes on there or that my work supports the governments in those countries.

But you have a history of making racist statements about BLM, African Americans, Muslims (including advocating for a Mohammed drawing contest), and flooding in China. You've vocally argued for people's right to engage in hate speech, to point where you set up a thread to complain about some friend of yours who was banned for racist behavior ... and got into a pitch argument with a dozen disparate users who told you the ban was justified.

I'm also going to say that calling out racism isn't virtue signalling. I'm not even going say that calling racism is something exceptional in most circumstances ... because it's the base level of decency most people have. 

And you're calling me out for a few typos when your post is riddled with them, buddy.

Now about what is happening in China. 

Without getting political, though I will note your hypocrisy in calling me an authoritarian when you've actively supported right-wing authoritarians here (one of whom encouraged the racist sentiments we're seeing against the Asian community here), I don't really approve of the strictest measure the Chinese government has taken. I believe in vaccine mandates for the workplace and public areas for public health and safety. (I'm also going to note that you actively opposed mask mandates and social distancing ... before the vaccines were develop and there was no viable treatment for COVID-19, which is nonsensical.) There is a clear history here in the States of vaccine mandates, including for students entering school, healthcare professionals, and communities in public health emergencies. Personal responsibility is great, but we have laws, and by extension mandates, to ensure people do what is necessary in times of crisis. Countries that had sensible lockdowns and mandates did much that those that didn't, like us here in the States.

That said, a lot of China's Zero-COVID policies have been too extreme; I don't think confining people to their apartment buildings for weeks or months on end or dragging people to quarantine facilities if they live alone but test positive is productive. That I can call authoritarian.

However, as I mentioned before, the vaccine the Chinese government is much less effective than the ones that are in use here in the West. The government couldn't do nothing and allow the virus to run rampant throughout the country. I think there could have been less harsh lockdowns in place, but there definitely needed to lockdowns in addition to masks, mandatory vaccinations, and social distancing. The Chinese government also needs to swallow its pride and take the vaccine aid to United States government is offering, which could allow them to reopen there permanently. 

But it also needs to be noted that a lot of western businesses and some governments have been pushing for China to reopen ... while fully acknowledging that China could conservatively see at least a million deaths in a potential surge. You definitely rarely miss a opportunity to rail about how vaccine and mask mandates are "communist" and how governments taking far more moderate measures are acting authoritarian like the Chinese government. 

It's more than a little hypocritical to complain about the rise in cases in China and, potentially, around the world when you clearly were opposed to mandates and lockdowns in the first place. I also didn't see complaining about the United States opening things up in 2020 when cases where surging here and American travelers were clearly transmitting the virus in other countries. 

So spare me, Frank.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2022)

It just wouldn't be FAF without one last final, vicious battle lol.



Rimna said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today was really warm. 20 degrees celsium in my room.
> 
> I want a refund for this "winter" thing that the weather people are trying to scam us with. I want to file a complaint to the BBB too. Where's the manager, or do I have to call my lawyer?




I live at the same latitude as you. Last week, -17c and horrific winds blowing snow. Today, 9c and lovely sunshine. There were even ladybugs flying.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It just wouldn't be FAF without one last final, vicious battle lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, that's the last of it for me. I hope the cold and snow isn't giving you too much grief.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It just wouldn't be FAF without one last final, vicious battle lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm from SoCal and our weather is always bipolar. At around Christmas time, it went from consistently biting cold to hot enough that I needed my fan on again. So business as usually here. X3


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2022)

redhusky said:


> I'm from SoCal and our weather is always bipolar. At around Christmas time, it went from consistently biting cold to hot enough that I needed my fan on again. So business as usually here. X3



England is blessed, extremely stable and almost never uncomfortable. 
Climate change is seeing to that.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> England is blessed, extremely stable and almost never uncomfortable.
> Climate change is seeing to that.


Lucky!~ And who said climate change is a bad thing!? X3


----------



## redhusky (Dec 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Glad to hear it got legalized for recreational use. It's a painfully slow process over here in Norway as we're rather.. puritanical in a lot of ways, something of which can be rather irritating. Hell, *porn were illegal up until 2005*, so go figure.  But we're slowly getting there at least on the weed front to at the very least decriminalize it.
> 
> Sucks that everything costs money, but it is what it is.


You poor, poor people. T_T
Those truly must have been the dark ages!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 31, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> But you have a history of making racist statements about BLM, African Americans, Muslims (including advocating for a Mohammed drawing contest), and flooding in China bleh bleh bleh bleh



I'm not going to read most of this verbal diarrhea because it's already saturated with bullshit within two paragraphs

Racist statements about BLM...? it's a movement, depending on who you ask it's not even a movement, not sure how you can be racist against it
Never said anything racist about black people (again feel free to dig up quotes, we all know you love doing that too bad you're terrible at it due to being full of shit 99% of the time)
islam is not a race so, criticising it is not racist; and spare me your bullshit especially about drawing muhommod, this medieval piece of shit directly inspired endless violence and murder around the world not the least in my country; a piece of art is the mildest form of protest against such senseless victimization you could possibly imagine, certainly more peaceful than what we've seen from BLM, since you talked about this other "oppressed race". But hey never let an occasion slip to stand on your pointless soapbox

You're the embodiment of the phrase "in the absence of humor, reality becomes a joke to compensate". You have no sense of humor so you turned yourself into a big sad joke


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2022)

Frank, Miles. You have one day left. 
There is little reason left to spend your time exchanging insults.


----------



## Regret (Dec 31, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Frank, Miles. You have one day left.
> There is little reason left to spend your time exchanging insults.


Nah, you have been here long enough to know that we must keep with tradition till the very end.  What would FAF be without petty blood feuds?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2022)

to the next poster 



https://imgur.com/IohKWyZ


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2023)

One last vent for the road...
I woke up with a rash on my neck and it sucks. My bandages keep falling off.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

Shame on you FAF, faking everybody out like that. You still got an hour before the plug is pulled. Die properly damn it!


----------



## redhusky (Jan 1, 2023)

KimberVaile said:


> Shame on you FAF, faking everybody out like that. You still got an hour before the plug is pulled. Die properly damn it!


Yeah, you made me sad! I thought I had won LPWs. >


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

redhusky said:


> Yeah, you made me sad! I thought I had won LPWs. >


I was considering sending you a PM to congratulate you, until SOME FORUM decided to come back to life._ rolls eyes_


----------



## L.Rey (Jan 1, 2023)

redhusky said:


> Yeah, you made me sad! I thought I had won LPWs. >


It just donned on me on how this is a genius idea and could truly be FAF'S last goodbye...

*...who gets the last post?! OwO* (in b4 staff cheats to steal the win)


----------



## redhusky (Jan 1, 2023)

L.Rey said:


> It just donned on me on how this is a genius idea and could truly be FAF'S last goodbye...
> 
> *...who gets the last post?! OwO* (in b4 staff cheats to steal the win)


Yeah, that was thing for a bit now. BUT WHO WILL IT BE!?


----------



## redhusky (Jan 1, 2023)

L.Rey said:


> It just donned on me on how this is a genius idea and could truly be FAF'S last goodbye...
> 
> *...who gets the last post?! OwO* (*in b4 staff cheats to steal the win*)


That's been the tinfoil hat things for some time too! X3


----------

